# Whitefall: D&D 3.5 (Game Thread)



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 21, 2009)

*Chapter One: *

Thief - It all started with a whore house...

A lone sloop is silhouetted on the horizon as a bolt of lightning arcs down from the sky. The craft breaks the waves with its sails billowing out in front, forcing the boat towards the rain soaked port town of Persephone. As the vessel nears the town the waves almost over take her, sloshing up onto the deck. But the lights of the town give the crew power to push forward. And not lights that are fuzzy through the sea mist and rain; but individual lights that can be easily discerned even in this conditions. 

The ship manages to come in, one of the mates swings down from the mast to help get the vessel secured. The anchor is set and the occupants of the ship?the few who have lived through the storm aren?t sure what they?ve gotten themselves into. At the docks the deluge continues, so far this strange new land has been unwelcoming, not wanting these newcomers on her shores.

Wary and wet, the travelers burst into the first building they see, seeking refuge from the frigid, wet night. Of course this no ordinary establishment that this group has entered, it?s a brothel. The inside is bathed in warm candle light; the entry room is a waiting area with a bar. 

The place looks classy enough, but there?s an aura of something in the room. Clientele and Employees alike are staring at the new arrivals, but besides that there is something else here as an underlying problem. 

_Enter the player characters...

*Signup  Thread is here!*
_

_*TABLE OF CONTENTS:*_
Chapter Two: The Rail
Chapter Three: False Prophet
Chapter Four: Subversion
Chapter Five: Paths Diverge
Chapter Six: Weapon​


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2009)

Surveying the room quickly, Heather let out a snort as she tossed back the hood of her cape.  “Got a problem?” she growls returning the stares of those around them.  “There’s a storm outside.  Or haven’t you noticed?” Heather said with a roll of her eyes not liking the feeling she was getting but not wanting to let on that it was bothering her.  With her linage she received stares quite often so she knew for a fact this was not the issue that was bothering her, though she wasn’t quite sure what the true problem was.

Crossing her arms she tapped her foot slightly as the candle light glistened on her damp and exposed ebony skin.  Her red eyes glared flatly around her and looked at the rest of her group waiting to see if what their take of the situation was.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

The appearance of Heather, a Drow, in the overlands was nearly unheard of. Even more of unheard of was a Drow not killing everyone in sight. As she moved through the room, people are silent, watching her and waiting for her next move. 

There's a mutter here and there...

"...Underdark dweller..."

"...she'll kill the whole lot of us..."

As the room watches and waits a young man stands from a sofa where he is between two scantily clad beautiful women. He moves towards Heather, his chest seeming to move a step ahead of the rest of him. He stands taller than her and is slender. 

He stops in front of her and a puzzled look spreads across his chisled features, "What manner of Elf would you be?" he asks locking an inquiring hand around his chin.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2009)

With a sigh Heather turned and looked up at the man, she had known it would happen, it always does.  “What does it matter?  I am not bothering you or anyone else for that matter.” Heather said the flat glare still in her eyes not intimidated by the large man in front of her.  “So why don’t you just leave me be and go back to your special ladies…” Heather added to him.


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2009)

"Ah, a cat-house, I'm sure they'll _love_ you here, Seigmund" Calloway remarked to the pied cat that followed so closely at his disdainfully scuffed and muddy boots.  "I'm sure you could have all the _cream_ you'd like."  Passing through the door, the elf lowered his thick hood and with slight flourish, swung off his traveling cloak, flicking a light spray of rainwater.  The cat glowered and hissed, but ultimately clambored up his back to sit across his shoulder, grooming his paws furiously. 

Rejecting the gazes and shunning the murmuring, Calloway sidled up to the bar.  "Just a pint," he said, lips slightly pursed as he fished through his pockets for some coins.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> With a sigh Heather turned and looked up at the man, she had known it would happen, it always does.  ?What does it matter?  I am not bothering you or anyone else for that matter.? Heather said the flat glare still in her eyes not intimidated by the large man in front of her.  ?So why don?t you just leave me be and go back to your special ladies?? Heather added to him.



He smirked eying her and then tossing his hands up in a dramatic fashion, "It's alright honey, Jim Darkmagic has enough room on his sofa for...whatever it is you are," he says as he looks Heather up and down. 



Koi said:


> "Ah, a cat-house, I'm sure they'll _love_ you here, Seigmund" Calloway remarked to the pied cat that followed so closely at his disdainfully scuffed and muddy boots.  "I'm sure you could have all the _cream_ you'd like."  Passing through the door, the elf lowered his thick hood and with slight flourish, swung off his traveling cloak, flicking a light spray of rainwater.  The cat glowered and hissed, but ultimately clambored up his back to sit across his shoulder, grooming his paws furiously.
> 
> Rejecting the gazes and shunning the murmuring, Calloway sidled up to the bar.  "Just a pint," he said, lips slightly pursed as he fished through his pockets for some coins.



The bartender seems glum, his face is twisted into a scowl. Its obvious that he's not usually like this. As he pours the drink for Calloway he begings to talk, "You got a lot of nerve coming here...and brining one of her type on top of this," he acknowledges the Drow." 

"Ain't you got a clue what's been happenin' lately," the bar tender, "This is no place to be if you want to stay safe..."


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2009)

"Honestly I have not a clue," he shrugs, placing the appropriate coinage on the bar.  "But it wouldn't hurt to have a care."  He smiles, his lips twisted into some sort of grim cresent as he tilts his head slightly.  "Is this pissy pussy not enough to protect me from the bad boys?  Monsters under the bed?" he asks, brow arched.  Seigmund, though and wet and not happy about it, does seem unsettled as he reacts to the atmosphere, his ears held at an odd posture, his tail flicking erratically.  "What sort of _happenings_ are afoot?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2009)

A bit of a sparkle showed in Heather’s red eyes as they narrowed a bit more almost if echoing the twitch in her jaw as she tried to remain calm.  “I appreciate the offer…sir…” she ground out between her clenched teeth.  “But, if you don’t mind, I just had a really rough day…” Heather began then paused.  “And, I would like to have a drink.  So if you will excuse me…” she said still clenching her teeth as she nodded her head at the man and turned to walk to the bar, her hand gently caressing the head of the silent black wolf beside her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

Koi said:


> "Honestly I have not a clue," he shrugs, placing the appropriate coinage on the bar. "But it wouldn't hurt to have a care." He smiles, his lips twisted into some sort of grim cresent as he tilts his head slightly. "Is this pissy pussy not enough to protect me from the bad boys? Monsters under the bed?" he asks, brow arched. Seigmund, though and wet and not happy about it, does seem unsettled as he reacts to the atmosphere, his ears held at an odd posture, his tail flicking erratically. "What sort of _happenings_ are afoot?"



"Aye, about two days back a cloud giant came to the town and demanded that every virgin in the village be brought to his mountain as a sacrifice," the bar tender placed the drink down and stepped back to speak again, "He threatened to hunt down anyone who'd try to leave...but we can't leave--this is our home." 



Kunoichirule said:


> A bit of a sparkle showed in Heather?s red eyes as they narrowed a bit more almost if echoing the twitch in her jaw as she tried to remain calm.  ?I appreciate the offer?sir?? she ground out between her clenched teeth.  ?But, if you don?t mind, I just had a really rough day?? Heather began then paused.  ?And, I would like to have a drink.  So if you will excuse me?? she said still clenching her teeth as she nodded her head at the man and turned to walk to the bar, her hand gently caressing the head of the silent black wolf beside her.



Jim watched as Heather turned, "I could get that for you...the drink!" he called, "Jim Darkmagic is good for it, I mean he's really not fucking around!"


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Aye, about two days back a cloud giant came to the town and demanded that every virgin in the village be brought to his mountain as a sacrifice," the bar tender placed the drink down and stepped back to speak again, "He threatened to hunt down anyone who'd try to leave...but we can't leave--this is our home."



A light snort escapes him as he picks up his pint.  "Yes, and I'm sure that really had a _disastrous_ effect _here_," he mutters under his breath, taking a quick sip.  "And nobody's has the gall to try and step up to this.. giant?  Not a one?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

The bartender huffed, "You ever seen a cloud giant?" he asked, "The things are eighteen feet tall...they could crush a regular man without much more than a minimal effort." 

Back at the door to the establishment, a woman bursts in, soaking wet with a brown cloak sticking to her slender form. She moves across the room, passed the drow and comes to stand next an ornate looking pillar. 

She then says out in a clear voice, "My ship's not fit to sail anymore...even in calm weather."

Another woman who had been near the door followed her over to the pillar and said, "What do you expect when you drag us out into the ocean on a bloody sea-shanty."

The pair continued to argue under the rest of the noise in the room.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 22, 2009)

Heather continued to walk away lifting her head and waving slightly as she continued toward the bar.  As the woman barged in she watched her and shrugged as she took a seat at the bar and listened to the conversations going on.  Coia curled up at her feet as she waited to order a drink.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 22, 2009)

Flynn let out a barely noticable grin at the arguing going back and forth around the room. He had stopped here to get a beer and wait out the storm, he hadn't expected it to get so...interesting. He took a sip of his drink and pulled his cloak closer around his head, conviently hiding his pointed ears.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

Once again, Jim Darkmagic took up his quest for a woman. He made his way over to where the two women argued and stepped in between them. His voice was loud, proud as he said, "What incredible feat would one of you _lovely _young ladies like me to accomplish in your honor?" he asked with a smirk. 

The cloaked woman turned away and Jim pressed on, "Ladies, please, Jim Darkmagic aims to impress..." 

The woman who was without a cloak turned to Jim, her brown hair wet against the side of her pale skin, "No thanks," she started as she held her hand up to show off a ring, "I'm married." 

The cloaked woman glared at him, removing her hood, "You've not got anything I'm interested in." 

Jim sighed, "Well I was going to kill the Cloud Giant...collect the bounty in your honor."

Suddenly the woman turned to him, "Bounty...how much?"

Jim pointed to a sign on the wall that read: 

*For anyone who would undo the Cloud Giant's bidding, 10,000 Gold Reward!*

The woman who was formerly cloaked smiled, "Well Jim, I'm Deirdre and this is my associate, Madeleine...we're from a group of sorts and we help people get rid of problems, maybe I could have my other--members help me take care of this for you." 

"Group?" he started, "Jim sees no group..."

Deirdre looked around, well that guy with the cat at the bar, and that drow, and the other man who walked in...we're all a group."

As Deirdre says all of this, the other people can hear her, among others who had come off the ship. They've also heard about the reward.

"I doubt someone like _you_ would be able to pull it off," Jim said.
​


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2009)

"I can't say that I have, actually," he shrugs, pulling up a stool and taking a seat.  "Not exactly my field of interest, but then again, I am.. picky.  Don't like to get the hands dirty, you see."  He levels his thin brows, peering around the room as he takes another sip.  His eyes catch the posting on the wall, boasting the reward.  

"A nice square share of gold.. that could sure buy a lot of.. catnip, hm?" he muses, scratching Sigmund's neck.  The cat gives an angry little growl, still being damp, and hops off into the next empty stool.  "Good, brood there, for all I care," he shrugs, and turns back to the bartender.  "This the first time a brute like that's been into these parts?  Cloud Giant.. must be a sight to see."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

Deirdre makes her way over to Calloway at the bar, her movements are somewhat eccentric and dramatic. She reaches the side of the bar where the man and cat sit, "Sir," she whispers, "What say you, that we as a group take up some side jobs...something to help fix me ship?" she asked.

The bar tender seemed to ignore them Deirdre, "Might not have to fight the thing," he said, "Just got to get it to give up this whole virgin sacrifice thing..."


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2009)

He snorts, before taking another big sip from the pint.  "Yes, because that would be bad for this establishment," he says, before turning to Deiedre.  Siegmund's already taken to leaning in and giving her a curious sniff.  "What sort of state is the ship actually in?  How bad was the damage?" he asks, arching a brow.  "I'm not exactly one for manual labor, but.. the reward for bringing down that Giant is rather steep, wouldn't you agree?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

Dee places her hands on her hips, "If by steep, you mean sufficient, then it will be more than enough for us to repair the bloody ship."


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2009)

"No no, that I understand," he nods.  He takes the last sip from his glass like a shot before setting it down and standing.  Siegmund sniffs her for a few more seconds before he's satisfied, and goes back to grooming his ears.

"What I mean to say, is that I take no issue in helping to repair the landlocked vessel, but while we're here, I think our party might just be sufficient to take care of the problem this town has.  The gold seems worth it.  That is.." he says, glancing furtively across the room, his voice dropping slightly, "so long as that Darkmagic buffoon doesn't try to get there first."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2009)

With a laugh Deirdre glanced back, "We'll have no trouble out of that one," she says, "I doubt he even has what it takes to do something like this." She reached over and scratched the back of the cats head. 

Taking a long thinblade from her side, Deidre steps up into an empty chair. The sword in her hand ignites with a trail of flames, "People of...whatever town we have landed in...we from...The Company have come to take care of your troubles for a hefty fee..." 

Madeleine slapped a hand to her face, "This is how this shit always gets started..."


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

"Well, we _could_ always use him as bait.." Calloway mused, brows arched as he leaned back on the bar.  "Could use you too, if you don't stop sulking.." he whispered, glancing to Seigmund, who didn't find that funny in the least, and turned away from him as he continued grooming his whiskers. 

He watched Deirdre, arms folded across his chest.  "..Flamboyant," he remarked, tilting his head slightly.  "I like it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

Madeleine glanced to Calloway, "Probably would be better if we didn't leave room for screw ups like that," she remarked. There was something on Madeleine's back, wrapped in clothe with strap around it. The entire thing seemed too large for her small frame. 

She noticed his last words, "Commenting on Dee?" she asked, "Leave that one along, sir, she's a bit of a heart breaker."  

Then Madeleine removed the item from her back and placed it upon the floor, it was rectangular in shape, "If things get too far out of hand with this giant, I might be forced to unwrap this..."


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

"I'm one-hundred-and-thirty-one," Calloway shrugged, turning back to the bar for a moment.  He fished out another coin, placed it on the bar and pointed to his empty glass, before turning back to Madeleine.  "Last time I counted, anyway.  I like to think I have a bit of experience in the heartbeeaking area," he winked, chuckling a bit.  "With all this time, commitment isn't exactly my strong point."  

As he spoke, Siegmund hopped off his stool and gave a great stretch before padding over to Madeleine.  He glances up at her, mews curiously before edging over to the rectangular item on the floor, intent on sniffing it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

Madeleine smiles down at the cat, "He kitty, that's not food," she says as she stoops down to rub the creature. 

Most of the room is still watching Deirdre as she climbs down from her place, "Alright," she starts as she approaches the Madeleine and Calloway, "We're gong to need to head out and find this giant...we've got no names, and practically no leads...but I guess we can collect all of that stuff when the sun is up." 

The drow, Heather is within earshot too.

"We don't know this land really, so I guess we have to make due with what we have. But we can sleep in the ship tonight," Dee said. 

"What are we to do for the rest of the night," Madeleine asked.

Dee was lighting up a cigarette, "Whatever it is you want."


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

Seigmund accepted the pat-pats, heh, purring lightly as he leaned into Madeleine's hand, moving to rub the side of her leg with his face.

"Fan_tastic_," Calloway said, a sly grin on his lips as he straightens up, glancing about.  "Well, if the cat's getting some cream tonight, I might as well enjoy the stay and get some for myself."  He opened up his pouch of coin, tilting it this way and that to approximate his savings.  "Hm, yes, I think so."  He dropped the pouch into one of his numerous pockets and ran a hand through his long sable hair, out of vanity more than the fact that it needs smoothing.

"I only need a few hours of sleep, and that can wait," he said, addressing Madeleine and Dee.  "After I finish up here, I can try doing a bit of information-gathering, to get a heads-up."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

Madeleine nodded, "We should all get some rest and be readyo to go out and about in the morning and figure out what we can," she said as she hefted the wrapped item off the floor, "I think I'll return to my cabin and see what my husband is into..." 

Deirdre folded her arms, "Don't keep the rest of us up!" Deirdre shouted after her.

Madeleine motioned over her shoulder and said something in Elvan, but continued to walk. 

Jim Darkmagic had taken to wandering around the room now, speaking with others about the things happening. Another man approached Dee and Calloway: 

"What the Hell do you plan to do to Old Nimbus...he's not going to budge if that's what you think!"


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

Seigmund sat, watching her go, before moving back over to Calloway.  His nature is still somewhat aloof, and not at all settled.  

"..Old.. who?" Calloway asked, arching a thin brow.  "The giant?  Is that who you're referring to?  Are you acquainted with this beast?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

The man spoke again, "Nimbus has been coming here for years...he takes all the virgins back to his mountain every once in a while, but other than that...he never bothers no one." 

After a drink the man added, "The reason this man is offering that reward...his daughter's a virgin and he doesn't want Nimbus getting hold of her..."


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

".._Really,_" he muses, scratching his chin at this information.  He glances to Deirdre, and back to the man.  "What does he do with them?  What business goes a giant have with girls?  _Virgin _girls for that matter?" he asks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

"We can't actually be sure...maybe he sacrifices them...maybe he just eats them...or maybe...well you know," the man said finally.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 23, 2009)

Heather listened to the conversations around her and tapped her fingers on the bar.  “Can I get a drink or what?!” she snapped at the barkeep.  “My money is the same as their’s!” Heather growled as she listened to the conversation near her and she chuckled.  “Seems the best way to deal with that giant….” she said letting off a chuckle.  “Lies in this house!”  Heather said through her laughter and shakes her head.  “The drink?” she asked as her laughed calmed.


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

For a moment, Calloway's face twinged into one of absolute disgust as a terrible mental image was no doubt formed, but he shook it off quickly and cleared his throat.  "Hm.  Yes, well, it seems as though some investigating is needed, in either case," he shrugs, glancing agbout.  "Which can wait, seeing as they, nor this establishment seem to be going anywhere.."  He gave a roguish grin, brows arched as he turned to Deirdre.  "A drink?  On me, of course."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

Deirdre waved a hand at him, "I quit drinking a few years back," she said, "It caused me a little too much undue trouble...but thanks for the offer." 

The bartender brought Heather her drink wordlessly and then walked back down to the other side of the bar to grab something. He came back to where the group was and paused, *"There's a Drawven Smith in the town, he's closed by this hour but he is frequently in the mounts around here getting supplies...maybe he could tell you where the Giant lives?" 
*


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

Ver bundles through the door desperate to get in somewhere, outside was quite terrible for her to get inside somewhere warm was great. As soon as she walked in, she lowered her hood, her long purple hair covering her pointed ears. 

"Hey barkeep, can I get a drink, Mead if you have it if not gimme what ever is on tap." Ver called out to the person behind the bar.

Ver had hardly looked around and failed to see that it was a brothel, to her it was just somewhere warm.

But for a fleeting moment she thought she heard a voice say the word, Giant. "Giant?!" He eyes scattered from side to side looking for the source of voice. She had just come from fighting a giant a few months ago and she would be damned if this town had one too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

With the arrival of more of the boats passengers, more of the partons of the "establisment" start to wander exactly how big this ship is.

Jim Darkmagic looks Ver over from across the room and makes his way away from the woman he was talking to, he rubs at the tuft of hair below his lip as one of his eyebrows raises in a suspicious glance. 

"I sense...an aura of the Arcane about you," he says as he moves towards her, "You're a Sorcerer?" he then asks with a smile as he leans down on the bar next to Ver.


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

"Well, if you're ever fit to take it up again, I'll be waiting," Calloway winked, taking a step away from the bar.  "And we can try and pry a little information from the smith tomorrow."  He fished a pocketwatch from his coat, glanced at it, and then put it way.  "Alright, Siegmund, time to peruse the selection."  The cat looked at him, twitched his tail, and followed, the duo making their way to the more.. business end of the brothel.


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

Ver looks at the man that had just approached her and started to speak. She sighs not out of rudeness but rather she was tired. 
"Yes Arcane, Occult and Chaotic, I am indeed a sorcerer and those are the tools of my trade. And who might you be?"

Ver narrowed her eyes, looking over this man, try to figure him out.

The bar tender returned with cup of something Ver couldn't tell if was mead or not, but she put down her coins and gulped it down. It was fiery and warmed her up inside so it worked in that respect at least.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

With Calloway gone, Ver's drink arrived. Jim made an attempt to pay for her, "My name's Jim Darkmagic...I'm a sorcerer...kind of a big thing around here," he said as he placed the coins down on the bar for her drink.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2009)

Flynn glanced around the room again. A drow, warriors, and sorcerers...a strnage combination. He glnced uneasily at the drow again.

_I may be half elf myself..._ he thought, _but drows make me uneasy. What did mom use to say about them..._ He took another sip of is beer as he watched each person carefully. There was something off about this...so many capable warriors showing up just when the toen needed them to free them from the opressive grip of a giant? Flynn glanced up at the sky and chuckled. "Hey Bartender! Got any more of this stuff?" He asked, motioning towards his empty mug.


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

Ver nodded to the man, "Thank you sir, I am Vermistra." She took another gulp of the body warming liquor.

"Darkmagic thats a strange name, and not much is strange around these parts? Well its strange for me at least, not being from around here. So Mr Darkmagic I think I heard gabble about a giant, you wouldn't happen to know anything about that?"

Ver waited to see his responses, from that she would judge what kind of person he was.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

Behind the bar, the bartender poured another glass of Flynn's drink and placed down on the side of the bar. He motioned to an area where no one in the party could see. Somewhere around behind the bar. 

A half elf woman walked out from around the corner and lifted up the glass. She carried it out to Flynn. The woman was extremely gorgeous and dressed in in a lacy almost lingerie outfit. 

Flynn's bound to take notice of this and the fact that she seems to smell like roses as she passes. She sits the drink down without a word and then goes back around the counter to where she was before. 

A man stands in front of Flynn, a Tiefling (Tieflings look like Humans with horns, they're part Devil basically) "She's a ripe one, aye," the Tiefling comments, "Too bad she can't speak..."

Jim And Ver:

Jim smiles slightly and then leans back on the bar, "Yeah, my name basically tells you what I'm all about, Jim Darkmagic doesn't fuck around with all that praying for spells...Jim just does what he wants--that spell, Jim's Magic Missile, its named after me."


----------



## Serp (Mar 23, 2009)

Ver takes another gulp. Aware of how this Jim fellow conveniently forgot her question about the giant.
"I really am not one to fuck about, to get my job done i''l do it all. The ends justify the means. Plus a little bit of chaos does the soul good."

Tossing up her choice between asking him again about the giant or ignoring it, was a bit tricky, in the end she decided to bring it up again.

"And by the way, you never answered my query about the giant talk?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

Jim smirked slyly, "Jim Darkmagic's not from around here...he would get involved but even the money's not worth Jim's valuable time..." he sighed. "As for the giant himself, I just caught word his name is Nimbus..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2009)

"Too bad she can't speak..." Under his hood, Flynn's ears perked up, (they were always perked anyway, but you get the picture) and he tore his eyes away from the girl's ass, arching his eyebrows at the man. "Can't speak? How come?" He asked innocently enough. She smelled like roses...it was a long time since he had smelled roses. Quickly he took a large gulp of beer and shuddered, banishing the stirrings of long forgotten memory...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

The man chuckled, "She's damaged goods that one, she's a mute," he said as he sipped from his mug and eyed the hole where the girl had vanished. "Most of the guys that come through here think about talking to her, but she normally just ignores them."


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

"Alright, my fine feline friend, time for business," Calloway said, adjusting the collar of his coat a bit.  "Now, to find the procuress.."  He ran a hand through his hair and looked around, trying to figure out the order of business here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2009)

With the party doing as they like for the night, time passes. Calloway does...whatever it is he went to do. Ver, Flynn and Deirdre sit in the bar area with the other patrons until they are ready to retire. 

Flynn sees the barmaid only two more times. She emerges to do her work in silence and then returns to the back where she came from. There's something odd and and enchanting about her. 

*The next morning...*

The party awakens well rested and ready for a new day. The morning brings with it a thick fog around the port where the sloop is docked. In the light of day the damage to the craft is more apparent. Boards are missing from its hull and one of the sales is torn here and there. 

_Now is where the work begins, you can go out into town and just speak with people, or do whatever you like. Look out for clues about the Cloud Giant. _

As any of you exit, you pass Deidre, she leans against the side of the columns for the pier smoking a cigarette. As you move past, she informs you she's sticking by her ship a while to survey the damage.


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

Calloway took advantage of the brothel's offerings.   That's all, heh.

--

One hand in his pocket, the other winding his pocketwatch, he strolled down the docks, Siegmund at his heels, tail held high.  "I'm going to go see if I can locate that Dwarf smith," he said as he passed Deirdre, "I'll let you know what we find out."  He tipped his hat to her with a bit of a flourish and continued on his way, heading into town.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

With a little wave, Deidre bid him farewell as he departed. 

As he headed out into the city with his cat, Calloway comes across Jim Darkmagic. The man is standing alongside the brothel with his hands tucked under his cloak. Jim calls as he is passed, "Corellon has put away his bosom and Pelor has lifted his skirt! The day is at hand!" he says in an excited manner to Calloway and Siegmun.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

"..Right," Calloway said, pausing a moment.  "We've got to go see a man about a dog, if you'll excuse us.. no, not _really_, it's an expression," he sighed, looking down at Siegmund, whose back arched for a second.  "Come, we've got to find this.. Dwarf."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

_Calloway realizes that he has no idea where the Dwarf is_. _She might have to ask around to figure out where he resides. _


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

"You!  Uh.. Dark.. magic," he said, clearly.. not thrilled to be talking to him, but nonetheless interested.  "Would you happen to know the location of a smith?  I've been told he's a Dwarf that frequents the mountains.  Other than that, I know nothing of him."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

"Jim has knowledge of many things..." Jim said as he rubbed his nails against his cloak and then blew on them to clean them. His eyes were not on Calloway, rather they were aimed down in a nonchalant manner. "Jim _could_ tell you but you might owe him later..."

"...just purchase Jim a drink at the bar..."


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Calloway sighed, fishing for his satchel of coins.  "I'll give you enough for _two_ pints, how's it?" he asked, flashing a silver piece.  "I just need to know the Dwarf's location, nothing more, nothing less."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Jim nods, "Alright...I'll take it." 

As he gets his reward, Jim answers, "There is a little house down the cobblestone roll on the right, its a slithery place and you'll know that when you see the outside--its pretty far down but the Dwarf should be there."


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

"Thank you, uh, Jim," Calloway nodded, flipping him the coin.  "Alright, Siegmund, let us be off."  The cat meowed, twitched his tail, and followed, the two of them heading for their instructed destination.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Persephone is actually a pretty lavish little fishing village. The roads are a mix of cobblestone, sand and rock and everywhere Calloway walks the people are friendly but still they seem somewhat uneasy. 

From somewhere off to the side a dog barks at Siegmund. But the dog is corralled and poses no threat to the cat. A poster about the reward for stopping the Cloud Giant is posted on the side of a pillar as Calloway passes.

Something is printed in small letters below that he didn't notice in the bar. 

_See Duke Kraiser for Contract._

The Dwarven house is only a little bit up from the poster. The house is small and quaint and there is plumes of smoke rising from the chimney. Outside various rocks and tools are cooling in a small body of water. 

Calloway will have to bend down a little bit to get into the house because of the door. But he finds the Dwarf hard at work, shirtless and hammering away on a longsword. 

Each blow sends up an explosion of sparks. 

Sensing a prescence the Dwarf glances back, "Oh, what can I do you for, Elf?"


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

He actually tears the poster down, rolls it up, and shoves it into his coat.  Siegmund sorta freaked out and hopped up onto Calloway's shoulder, staring daggers at the dog.  "Calm yourself, he can't get you," he said, patting the cat's head.  

"Hello," Calloway said, very cordially as he aproached, tipping his hat.  "I was directed to you, actually.  I was hoping you'd be of some assistance?  I'm from a party that docked here last night, and we've been informed of the.. pressing issues this town is currently being plagued with.  I've been told you trek regularly into the mountains.  Would this, by chance, put you in possession of any information concerning Old Nimbus?" he asked, as Siegmund grew discontent with his shoulder and decided to perch on top of his head, craning his neck as he sat there, surveying his surroundings.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2009)

"EEEERRRKK!" is the sound of the sound of Griffin's deafening shriek as it announces it's presence before landing in a recently vacated spot in the center of the road.

Bore atop the creature is sitting on a riding blanket sets a tall man in encased solid plate armor. Two features set it apart of the typical plate armor of the day. Gone are the Pauldron's typically adorning a Knights armor. Instead a lone solid oval shape rises sharply from the outside edge of the arm left arm fitted and precisely measured in such a way as to allow him full movement in the arm while providing cover. The reason for it become obvious when seeing laying eyes on his long bow draped diagonally across from his shoulder right shoulder to his left waste. A quiver of arrows is seen from his right shoulder. A long sword is fastened in scabbard on his left waste just bellow edge of his bow. 

His helmet, most distinctive of all, is completely open below the nose. A most unusal visor, consisting of a thin metal strips starting the center of the brow extends along the nose and curves around deeply going around the eyes and keeping until it meets a hinge near the ear. Inside the visor is smooth dark glass which obscures his eyes, doesn't cut off his field of vision, and most importantly shades him from the sun's glare. Lastly a pair of spoilers starting at the eye ridge run to the back of head in a slightly slopped fashion to provide a light but constant towards the wearer's head no matter which direction it's turned so long as the wind is blowing on it.

"Fear not citizens!" the armored man bellow, "For I am the mighty Glenn, champion of honor and the fighting spirit of men! And this is my loyal companion Skylark! The youth of the world are misguided by the deeds of wicked and greedy, and are raised without a proper role models to aspire to so that they know which direction is the right and honorable way! We have traveled from far away lands aide you in any way we can and to help raise the youth of the world with virtues of hard work, determination, and sheer guts!"

Skylark raises his head and gives a loud shriek in approval.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Koi said:


> He actually tears the poster down, rolls it up, and shoves it into his coat.  Siegmund sorta freaked out and hopped up onto Calloway's shoulder, staring daggers at the dog.  "Calm yourself, he can't get you," he said, patting the cat's head.
> 
> "Hello," Calloway said, very cordially as he aproached, tipping his hat.  "I was directed to you, actually.  I was hoping you'd be of some assistance?  I'm from a party that docked here last night, and we've been informed of the.. pressing issues this town is currently being plagued with.  I've been told you trek regularly into the mountains.  Would this, by chance, put you in possession of any information concerning Old Nimbus?" he asked, as Siegmund grew discontent with his shoulder and decided to perch on top of his head, craning his neck as he sat there, surveying his surroundings.



"Actually," the dwarf answers, "I have seen him but only from afar." He yells from where he stands to someone else, "Sugar-Bum, get my map!" he calls out. 

A Dwarven woman in a dress steps out mutters with a rolled up map in her hands, she hands it to Calloway, "I guess this is for you, Sweetie..." 

The Dwarf male nods, "Take it, he's usually somewhere near the middle of the mountain marked Windherst..." he pauses to take a swing at the sword, "I can't tell if he resides there." 



strongarm85 said:


> "EEEERRRKK!" is the sound of the sound of Griffin's deafening shriek as it announces it's presence before landing in a recently vacated spot in the center of the road.
> 
> Bore atop the creature is sitting on a riding blanket sets a tall man in encased solid plate armor. Two features set it apart of the typical plate armor of the day. Gone are the Pauldron's typically adorning a Knights armor. Instead a lone solid oval shape rises sharply from the outside edge of the arm left arm fitted and precisely measured in such a way as to allow him full movement in the arm while providing cover. The reason for it become obvious when seeing laying eyes on his long bow draped diagonally across from his shoulder right shoulder to his left waste. A quiver of arrows is seen from his right shoulder. A long sword is fastened in scabbard on his left waste just bellow edge of his bow.
> 
> ...



The crowd around the city cheers for the most part while others are confused as to what exactly is going on and being said. 

From down off to the side of where he has landed someone yells in a thunderous voice, "Another Paladin, I see..." a tall dark skinned man stands in a darkened full plate with a hammer down at his side, "Championing the good works I see." 

From his side a female half-elf presses her hand into his chest, "Let's not have this again...really darling." 

The black clad Paladin steps around her reach and moves towards the mount and the other Paladin, "I am Barbaneth Dycedrag, tell me, brother in arms, where in this land do you hail from?" ((you can make up a town or monastery or whatever it doesn't matter as there are towns not shown on the map))


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

"Thank you, poppet," he says, smiling politely to the Dwarven woman as he takes the map and tucks that too into his coat.  "Very kind of you.  I'll bring this straight to my party, hopefully we can see what there is to do about this."  He pauses, looking at the sword he's working on.  "Beautiful blade, that is.  I'll let the others know there's a smith here if anyone's needing anything," he nods, and gives the brim of his hat a little poke. 

"Thank you for the map.  I'll let you know if anything happens," he says, and looks up.  "Come, Seigmund, time to go."  The cat mews at him and hops down to his shoulder, and then to the ground, as they head back up the path, in order to head back to the ship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Koi said:


> "Thank you, poppet," he says, smiling politely to the Dwarven woman as he takes the map and tucks that too into his coat.  "Very kind of you.  I'll bring this straight to my party, hopefully we can see what there is to do about this."  He pauses, looking at the sword he's working on.  "Beautiful blade, that is.  I'll let the others know there's a smith here if anyone's needing anything," he nods, and gives the brim of his hat a little poke.
> 
> "Thank you for the map.  I'll let you know if anything happens," he says, and looks up.  "Come, Seigmund, time to go."  The cat mews at him and hops down to his shoulder, and then to the ground, as they head back up the path, in order to head back to the ship.



As Calloway and Seigmund venture out into the streets they see a gathering of people near the square. They were all looking at something around the corner that Calloway hadn't managed to see yet.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2009)

"I hail from the land of Aaron, far to the east. A land across a great sea, so strong and mountainous that the very winds quake in their presence! A land where the only things stronger than those steady peaks is the strength of those who dwell upon it! It is said that fiery spirits of our men give birth to sun each day as it rises to and traverses across to west to light the rest of the dark world!"

"Eerk!" Skylark continued lowly in approval.

"Brother Dycedrag! From which land do you hail?"


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

"Hm.. what's all this, please?" Calloway mutters to himself, brow arched as they approach the throng.  "No matter, the map won't be going anywhere," he shrugged, gesturing loftily to himself as he and Siegmund kept walking, pushing into the back of the group.  Seigmund, upon coming to the crowd, just sorta makes his way through, twining through legs to get to the forefront.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

The Half Elf woman follows the other Paladin forward but stands back some, she mutters in Elvish, "Oh dear..."

Barbaneth nods, "Aaron? I've naught heard of it, although I have only been in this land for a night...I come from across the expansive sea, a city called Letrai--it fell at the hands of a Demon..." 

The Half Elf woman steps up next to Barbaneth and finally he reaches down places a gloved hand on the small of her back, "And this is my wife, Lady Madeleine Dycedrag!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

Graz'Ghull flips over the pages of his tome as he watches the group of travellers meet at the town square. He had been keeping an eye out for people wanting to slay the cloud giant, and he had found what he was looking for.

As a scholar, Graz'Ghull aimed to learn everything that can be, and record it in his tomes for future generations. His huge stature though makes him look more of a brute and less of an intellectual. His parentage had to do with this. His father was an orc, while his mother was an elf. Few people know this fact, and those that do are either dead or in the academy from where he learned the scholarly arts. 

A paladin joins the group of travellers. Graz'Ghull eyed the warrior carefully. Paladins and those of his class were always charging to battle in the name of whatever gods they praised. More often than not they left little of their foes to be studied. He will not allow his chance to study a cloud giant be ruined in the name of some heathen god.

Now was the time to join this little group. If he were to have his chance with the cloud giant, he will need their help.

"Pardon me, travellers, but I have heard you seek to slay the cloud giant that ravages this town. Perhaps I, a scholar learned in the ways of such fiends, may assist you in your endeavor?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2009)

"It is a pleasure that our path's have crossed Lord and Lady Dycedrag, but I find the circumstances of our meeting weighs most heavily upon my heart! It is no surprise that you have not heard of my homeland. In Aaron, those of us fortunate enough to bond to those with the gift to flight are charged with the task of lighting the world with our burning souls! For to leave the land by any other means spend a man his entire lifetime! My heart and soul has brought me to this land to spread fire of my burning spirit to the people of this land. 

He continued loudly, "Perhaps when I have succeeded here I shall travel to Letrai to return the light there as well. For while the demon must be powerful indeed to bring some such as yourself so far from home, the unwavering resolve of men can overcome invincible foes and light the world!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "It is a pleasure that our path's have crossed Lord and Lady Dycedrag, but I find the circumstances of our meeting weighs most heavily upon my heart! It is no surprise that you have not heard of my homeland. In Aaron, those of us fortunate enough to bond to those with the gift to flight are charged with the task of lighting the world with our burning souls! For to leave the land by any other means spend a man his entire lifetime! My heart and soul has brought me to this land to spread fire of my burning spirit to the people of this land.
> 
> He continued loudly, "Perhaps when I have succeeded here I shall travel to Letrai to return the light there as well. For while the demon must be powerful indeed to bring some such as yourself so far from home, the unwavering resolve of men can overcome invincible foes and light the world!"



Barbaneth shakes his head, "The demon was slayed years ago by my wife, myself and some other travelers...but there is a great deal we could do to help here it seems. Cloud Giants are troubling this place from the looks of things..." 

A half Orc approaches the Glenn, Barbaneth and Madeleine: 



battlerek said:


> "Pardon me, travellers, but I have heard you seek to slay the cloud giant that ravages this town. Perhaps I, a scholar learned in the ways of such fiends, may assist you in your endeavor?"



Barbaneth is unsure what to make of him but Madeleine seems all too welcoming, "Um, well hey there...you say you're just looking to record the events...I guess that would be okay."


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

Calloway crosses his arms over his chest, brows cocked as he surveys the scene.  Seigmund, on the other hand, pads through the crowd and, recognizing Medeleine, makes his way over to her, stopping to sit by her feet, just looking up at her.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth shakes his head, "The demon was slayed years ago by my wife, myself and some other travelers...but there is a great deal we could do to help here it seems. Cloud Giants are troubling this place from the looks of things..."
> 
> A half Orc approaches the Glenn, Barbaneth and Madeleine:



Glenn regards Graz'Ghull for a moment before redirecting his hidden gaze to Barbaneth. "I have heard of Cloud Giants, although I have not yet fought one. I have heard tale that they like to stand on the high ground throw boulders on those bellow from the safety of the mountain. Then they shall know the fear they inflicts on others forced back at them!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Madeleine crouched down to rub the cat, "Isn't that thing like eigthteen feet tall?" she asked, "How would we fight something like that? We're going to be hard pressed to get passed all the flying rocks."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

Graz'Ghull snorted at the Paladin's words. "There is truth in your words, Paladin! Cloud Giants are a cowardly lot, preferring to attack where the sword cannot cleave them. But remember that a beast which can fling boulders of that size is not to be trifled with in close range."

The half-orc looks at the group again. Many of them seemed skilled enough to go toe to toe with most fiends. The giant will surely make a good test for them. 

Graz'Ghull then turned to the one known as Barnabeth. "I am not here simply to record. If need be done I can slay the giant alongside you. Field work requires you to get hands on after all."

He then turned to the young woman known as Madeliene. "Cloud Giants are not a fast lot. A ranger should be able to wound the beast before it can fight back. Pity the strikes will barely do harm though."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine crouched down to rub the cat, "Isn't that thing like eigthteen feet tall?" she asked, "How would we fight something like that? We're going to be hard pressed to get passed all the flying rocks."



"Understand your enemy and you understand his weakness! Giants who stand atop mountains and throw pebbles do so because they're afraid of being hurt! They don't fight with honor! Its like a hunter who stands above his prey in a pit, and rather than landing one decisive blow from his weapon, instead decides to finish the job by picking up rocks and stoning the captured animal to death."

"Once we take that into account," he continues, "we can rest assured that he will take the most direct path to safety every time it can be threaten from above. Knowing that, we'll drive him down the mountain until he ends up in our own trap! Then instead of acting like the cowardly hunter who stones his prey to death, we finish him off with one decisive blow."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Madeleine steps to the side of the cat and looks at both Graz and Glenn, "There is something I can do, if I'm close enough." She reaches onto her back where the wrapped rectangle is and places it firmly on the ground. The item comes up well past her waist and as she pulls its bindings loose there's a snap and the wrappings fall away to reveal a heavy repeating bow. 

As her hand comes down on the weapon its sheathed in ice and frost, "It's dangerous but close up I should be able to get in at least one or two hits with this...slow it down some."


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

The elf gradually manages to push his way through the throng, coming to a stop by Siegmund, who sits next to Madeleine.  "Good morning," he says, nodding slightly, before reaching into his coat.  "I followed the tip the bartender gave us last night.  The Dwarven smith is down the road."  He pulls out the map and sorta waggles it in front of her.  "I spoke with him.  Says he's seen the great brute, but only from afar."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

Madeleine looks at the map, her eyes scan the page for only a moment, "I shouldn't have much trouble navigating with this in our hands," she says.

She then glances at Calloway and says in Elvish, "What I'm worried is that we might not need to kill this Giant and they're already behaving as if we do." 

Barbaneth and Glenn are a good distance away and probably won't hear it.

I don't think either of them had a listen check:

Barbaneth:
1d20+0
8+0 = 8

Glenn:
1d20+0
12+0 = 12


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

"It doesn't seem like much trouble, no," he says, shaking his head as he hovers over the map.  "Ah.. where was it.. oh--here, Windherst."  He taps the mountain marked as such and nods.  "The Dwarf said he's usually been seen in the middle of this mountain, but otherwise can't tell if he resides there.  So, even going off that little tidbit, it's likely more than enough information to bring us further."  

He glances about for a second before lowering his voice, responding in Elvish, "I was thinking the same, honestly.  In which case, I think it might be wisest if maybe a smaller group, such as myself, you, and maybe your husband, or anyone else you believe might be helpful, were to go and investigate this situaton first, and forumlate a plan from there."

"Oh, there's another thing.."  He straghtens up, and reaches into his coat once more.  He fishes around for a moment, before "Ah,"ing and pulling out another roll of paper.  "I nicked one of these," he says, unrolling the reward poster and pointing to the fine text.  "If we're going after this fine chunk of change, it seems we'll need the Contract first."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

With a sigh Madeleine said, "Contract?" she glanced around, "Then we might still need this Paladin's help," she said. 

"A Paladin is pretty much known for memorizing the law...but not the kind my Husband is...we need someone who can be there and make sure we don't get swindled or caught up in something that's too much for us to handle."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 24, 2009)

As the day dawned Heather sighed pulling out the strip of cloth.  “Another day…” she growled as she tied the strip of cloth around her sensitive eyes before leaving the room to walk into the town.

Coia walked by Heather’s side guarding her as they moved.  She began to hear familiar voices and she paused listening to there words.

Listen
1d20+13
15+13 = 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

((Just to let you know, in this pesky daylight, you're going to be taking a negative on all spot checks)) 

Heather can hear the sounds of the crowd and something being shouted over them. Its over before very long but the crowd sound remains.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2009)

Flyyn watches the commotion from the rooftops, taking a bite out of his apple. A paladin...they weren't fun to wrok with. Always going off about those Gods of theirs...or was it only one God? Flynn could never keep it striaght. He knew what _he_ believed, and that was enough for him. He noticed as the Paladin walked over to a group of travelers. Not long after that, something orcish looking thing (Flynn is terrible at recognizing half breeds) presents his own help. Flynn grins and looks up at the sky, mouting one word. _Mother_. Then he shrugged. Fate was fate. If she wanted it this way, why fight? He hopped off the roof of the building and approached the party of warriors.

"Going after the cloud giant?" he asked, though the sentence held more statement than question. "I've heard about him. Big, nasty brute from the sound of it." He had slipped subconsiously to the handle of his spear. "You're going to need all the help you can get."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

"There's still the matter of getting our hands on the contract," Madeleine said. "You know what Dee would say, why do for free what you can do for money..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2009)

(Since Glenn speaks Elvish he does a listen check to see if he can catch what Madeleine and Calloway where talking about).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

((Just as a note to everyone: When wer'e in town you can split up and move about seeing who ever you please. Its not an issue and its perfectly fine to just visit or wander about. You can ask to see if there are various temples in town and the like and if you want to visit them, the library or any of that kind of stuff you just can.))


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2009)

"I knew there was a reason I liked that girl," Calloway nods, brows arched as he glances back down to the map, and then to Madeleine again.  "Think we'll find the Paladin we need out of this lot?" he asks in Elvish, nodding in their direction.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2009)

Koi said:


> "I knew there was a reason I liked that girl," Calloway nods, brows arched as he glances back down to the map, and then to Madeleine again.  "Think we'll find the Paladin we need out of this lot?" he asks in Elvish, nodding in their direction.



Glenn responds in Elvish using a hard masculine tone that seems misplaced in such a language, "Although I may not look like it, I have many skills beyond the art of war, for the battle of inspiring the hearts of men is not one that can won by fists and steel alone! I am fair if not shrewd negotiator! My speech is known to lift men's spirits and help their spirits soar into the heavens!" He finishes by raising a gloved hand skywards with a raised index finger in such a way that glints every so slightly off the tip of his finger.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2009)

((Where is everyone at the moment?))

Hearing the growing conversation a young woman approaches Glenn and the others.  Though human she speaks a well practiced Elvish, "Talking about that Giant, are we?  Seems there's a good mind in those muscles somewhere, why fight it out with the creature if there's a more peaceful solution?  Just as much profit to be made that way, and perhaps a good deal of other good besides."


----------



## Serp (Mar 24, 2009)

Ver was wandering around town until she came across some members of the party. They were speaking elvish. She couldn't help herself and spoke to them in elvish.
"Why speaking elvish, is this something you don't want others to hear?" She asked looking at Glenn and then to Calloway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2009)

> Hearing the growing conversation a young woman approaches Glenn and the others. Though human she speaks a well practiced Elvish, "Talking about that Giant, are we? Seems there's a good mind in those muscles somewhere, why fight it out with the creature if there's a more peaceful solution? Just as much profit to be made that way, and perhaps a good deal of other good besides."



Flynn steps in with his own elvish, which is choppy and unpracticed, but still understandable. "Or...and get this..." he said, "we could kill it. Much more fun that way."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2009)

Kara indicated Glenn "This fellow was sure attracting enough attention, if they're trying to go unnoticed they're going about it funnily.  Maybe the Elves don't speak the Common tongue?  I've heard some of them don't have much dealing with other races."

((Assuming both Madeleine and Calloway are Elves?  If not substitute Elves with "Elven Maiden" or something appropriate))



The Observer said:


> Flynn steps in with his own elvish, which is choppy and unpracticed, but still understandable. "Or...and get this..." he said, "we could kill it. Much more fun that way."



"That's another plan.  If you don't mind possibly getting squished.  And if you think a Cloud Giant's treasure is worth than anything more that you could get from him."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

((Graz can't speak Elvish, so he'll just be swearing in Orcish ))

The adventurers begin to speak a different language, possibly Elvish. 

"Backwards fools." He says in his native Orcish.

Despite having an Elvish mother, Graz'Ghull was never taught her mother's language. His mother reasoned that many of her kind were close-minded and arrogant, so learning the language of a bunch of close-minded elitist beings was against the philosophies of a scholar. Still, the Elves knew a lot about the world, so it may have been wiser to learn their language. But that was what Human translators were for.

"Pardon me, but I must go to the local library to check on a tome I have been searching. I shall return quickly once I acquire this tome."

Graz'Ghull leaves the group to search for the library. The tome had to be there, he has checked all over the land and this was the only place he has not sought the tome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2009)

((Madeleine is the same one as in the other thread, a Half Elf, Calloway is an Elf))

Barbaneth watches the Half Orc go, his type still make him slightly uneasy. 

Madeleine giggled at the compliment as she pressed her hand into Barbaneth's chest as she moved, her gait was graceful and almost seemed to flow as she neared the other Paladin. "Well I would hope that you had skills in something other than fighting," she paused, "I can vouch for Barbaneth's abnormally skilled tongue." 

She strolled passed Ver and stopped on the side of the Griffin, the beast towering above her small frame. 

"There would be many ways we could talk to this creature...get him to call off his quest for fresh young girls," Madeleine said. 

Deirdre pushed through the crowd, "I would vote with the opposition, I fancy putting my saber into something warm and seeing the light in its eyes go out..." her voice was low but still seemed to carry, the accent was distinct and fresh now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Madeleine is the same one as in the other thread, a Half Elf, Calloway is an Elf))



((Bleh, we need a chart of who's who  ))

Kara smiled coyly at Dee, "Been a while since you've handled it?  I do know how that can drain."

She shrugged, "But I suppose there's a variety of different approaches.  And who knows what the giant thinks on the subject."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2009)

Hearing the familiar voices using the elvish tongue Heather moved closer only for a moment then moved on.  She looked down at Coia as his dark eyes met hers.  “Horrid language isn’t it?” Heather mumbled as she moved through the crowd the binding around her eyes just showing her shadows for the moment, her long cape mostly covering her from the eyes of those around her.  As she moves through the crowd she listens to those around her, trying to catch any useful bits of information.

Listen
1d20+13
2+13 = 15


----------



## Serp (Mar 25, 2009)

Ver spoke up, "Maybe we could use bait to catch him off his guard, observe for abit. Then kill it, or evapourate it, however you kill a cloud." She said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2009)

_Heather can pick up most of what's being said._

Dee looks to Kara, "Even if we're going to speak with the creature, try and reason with it...perhaps we shouldn't let it think we're a bunch of push overs...it would help to know what the thing had planned for the virgins though." 

After Ver speaks Madeleine thinks back to something distant, that occured a while back, "I've fought a cloud before," she said, "They're not much fun to battle..." 

Madeleine's never seen a Cloud Giant, but she didn't think about the fact that it might actually be a cloud.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2009)

*Listen up guys, I am implementing a new thing, it might seem like a minor change but it could help us a lot if this thing goes on...

Currently the in game date is November 4th 6796 

The Calender is Elvan because they are an old race, this number has NO RELATION TO THE DATE IN THE REAL WORLD! 
*


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2009)

Heather listens and tries to remember what she knew about the cloud giants.  ‘What exactly are they…’ Heather thinks to herself.

Knowledge Nature
1d20+12
5+12 = 17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2009)

Heather remembers she's seen a picture of one in a library and that it said in the book they stood 18 feet tall and weren't normally know to be very malicious.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee looks to Kara, "Even if we're going to speak with the creature, try and reason with it...perhaps we shouldn't let it think we're a bunch of push overs...it would help to know what the thing had planned for the virgins though."



"Well, we best be ready for a fight, no matter how compelling an argument sometimes a creature decide to fight anyway."  Kara shrugged then grinned, "but that's just part of the fun, isn't' it?"

"As to the virgins, I hadn't given it much thought.  I generally assumed they were food, perhaps they taste sweeter?"  She winks but keeps speaking without pause, "but it could be something more nefarious, a magic ritual or something?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2009)

Madeleine makes a face as she over hears this, "Eating virgins is already nefarious as it is..." she paused, "I hope to the Gods that none of you happen to be virgins...because it would be horrid to watch that giant eat someone..." she glanced down where the cat still was and rubbed his head.

"How does a cloud eat someone," Deirdre asked, "I mean we are fighting a giant cloud right?" She grimaced, "Bullocks, clouds don't even scream when you stab at em'."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2009)

"Bah," Flynn muttered, shaking his head. "Talking's for wimps. We kill the thing, it doesn't bother anybody any more. It's got a good gig going here. What could we possibly offer it that outwieghs what it could get by smashing us into the ground?"


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2009)

"The only reason I see fit to kill the thing," Calloway says, folding his arms across his chest, "is if that is _necessary_.  Or, if we're only getting the reward gold if we bring back the brute's head.  You know, either way," he shrugs.  Siegmund purrs, rubbing against Madeline's leg.  "I still think a preliminary investigation should be in order, anyway."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2009)

So far the party has a location but even that's not for sure, there could be something else at work here.

Flynn things about the beautiful girl from the brothel the night before, for some reason, but remembers it would be pretty impossible to ask her. 

With the fog now gone from the town and a clear blue sky overhead, it seems the city won't warm much more than this, the air is cool and slowly as the show with the Paladins fades in intensity, the crowd disperses.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "How does a cloud eat someone," Deirdre asked, "I mean we are fighting a giant cloud right?" She grimaced, "Bullocks, clouds don't even scream when you stab at em'."


"I think that the name is mostly figuratively.  A Hill Giant is as tall as the hills.  A Cloud Giant is a stall as the clouds."  Kara glanced skyward unconsciously.  "I hope that this is exaggeration and folklore.  Though I'll grant I've never seen a giant myself."



The Observer said:


> "Bah," Flynn muttered, shaking his head. "Talking's for wimps. We kill the thing, it doesn't bother anybody any more. It's got a good gig going here. What could we possibly offer it that outwieghs what it could get by smashing us into the ground?"



"Well, if you want to be brutish, there's also the threat of it's life.  But to truly answer that question we need to know what it's getting out of this."

Kara paused and considered the group, "The more information we can find the better suited we'll be.  Unless anyone has a better suggestion I'm going to ask around and see what I can find out."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 25, 2009)

> "The only reason I see fit to kill the thing," Calloway says, folding his arms across his chest, "is if that is necessary. Or, if we're only getting the reward gold if we bring back the brute's head. You know, either way," he shrugs. Siegmund purrs, rubbing against Madeline's leg. "I still think a preliminary investigation should be in order, anyway."



"Oh that's a great idea," Flynn remarks sarcastically. "Hi mister Cloud giant, if you would please not easily stomp us beneath your foot, we'd like to talk to you. You know, maybe you could, uh, you know, stop doing this, and maybe never bother any of the townspeople ever again...yeah that be great. Ok. Be seein ya." Flynn waved sarcastically and looked back at Callowy. "That'll totally work. But," He added grudgingly, "You're right about geting more information. We might as well ask around."

Unbidden, his mind wanders back to the mute, and he angrily takes a moment to slap the image away. He was worried. The last time this had happened to him..._well let's not sink into unhappy memories,_ he thinks to himself, straightening. _There's work to be done._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2009)

"Giants are intelligent.  Look at this city, the giant could have simply fought and taken what he wanted here.  Instead he made demands, presumably to save himself work."  Kara looked about the area before continuing.

"Obviously if the giant wants a fight when we get there, we won't have a chance to talk.  But if we have that chance it would be foolish not to exploit it."  She sighs, "Look at it this way, at the vary least if it's willing to talk it will let us get close rather than dodging boulders the whole time."

Kara shrugs, "Regardless we need to know more before we can move out.  I'd suggest everyone find out what they can and meet up tonight to see what we can see."  With that Kara takes off to see what she can learn about the city.

Kara will check around town, she'll attempt to identify the major players in the city (important merchants, nobles, prominent guilds, etc).  Once this is done she'll try to locate witnesses to the Giant and anything out of the ordinary that has changed in the city around the time the giant showed up.

While she's traveling she'll keep an open eye for anything unusual in the city (people that don't belong, being followed, etc).

Gather Information:
1d20+15
8+15 = 23

Listen:
1d20+14
5+14 = 19

Search:
1d20+8
7+8 = 15

Spot:
1d20+15
12+15 = 27


/Edit: Missed a few in my dice spam!
Knowledge: Local
1d20+8
20+8 = 28

Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty (if applicable)
1d20+8
1+8 = 9


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2009)

With a shake of her head Heather moves away.  For the moment deciding to keep the small bit of information to herself.  She will move into the darker reaches of the city, toward the slums where her blindfold and dark covering weren’t as suspicious.  She will ask around and wait in alley’s to overhear conversations.

Listen
1d20+13
5+13 = 18


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Gather Information:
> 1d20+15
> 8+15 = 23



Kara was able to figure that the Giant hadn't been spotted in just one area, but he was present on several other mountains. She also learned that one of the virgin women who had been taken by the giant had come back unscathed. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Listen:
> 1d20+14
> 5+14 = 19



While moving past a cafe, he overhears that in the mountains not too far off that the Dwarves have apparently been working on some kind of master invention that is going to change the face of war...this catches his ear but holds little relevance to their search. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Search:
> 1d20+8
> 7+8 = 15



He finds nothing on the giant, but then he does find out that this seaside town has three taverns, a brothel, two weapons shops, and there is a small temple of Pelor just outside. 

There is also a baazar on one end of town and on the other is a huge house that must belong to a noble. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Spot:
> 1d20+15
> 12+15 = 27



She sees no one following her that looks out of place, but she does see some out of place people. One in particular is like nothing she's ever seen. He was a man made of wood and metal...as a golem would be, but he seemed completely aware of himself and self sufficient. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Knowledge: Local
> 1d20+8
> 20+8 = 28



Kara learns that the giant shows up only every so often, there's no real time table but there is sometimes years between his visits. Also Kara finds out that there is some kind of smuggling ring in the city. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty (if applicable)
> 1d20+8
> 1+8 = 9



Kara is unable to find if there are even any nobility in the town...save for the one that wrote the wanted poster...



Kunoichirule said:


> With a shake of her head Heather moves away.  For the moment deciding to keep the small bit of information to herself.  She will move into the darker reaches of the city, toward the slums where her blindfold and dark covering weren?t as suspicious.  She will ask around and wait in alley?s to overhear conversations.
> 
> Listen
> 1d20+13
> 5+13 = 18



There's a substantial slum for a town this size, its on the edge of the sea where some of the houses are actually out over the docks and smaller ships come in. 

Some of the ships are said to be carrying drugs and Heather keeps hearing something about a group...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kara was able to figure that the Giant hadn't been spotted in just one area, but he was present on several other mountains. She also learned that one of the virgin women who had been taken by the giant had come back unscathed.



((Other items noted, this is where Kara's going to focus for now though.  Also just so you know when I do dice-spam like that you don't have to respond to everything in kind I just list them all so that any that apply you have and don't have to ask for later.))

Pleased with the success she has had so far Kara decides to focus on the surviving witness to see if she can't get some first hand information.  She visits the taverns in town spending small amounts of coin and chatting with people.  

While she is still interested in learning more general information, she's going to try to direct the conversation towards the topic of this woman, attempting to learn a name, location, or any other pertinent information.

[-1gp buying drinks with the locals]


*Spoiler*: _More dice spam!_ 




Gather Information: (Find the right people)
1d20+15
9+15 = 24

Sense Motive: (Figure out who knows information)
1d20+19
11+19 = 30

Diplomacy: (Guide conversation the way I'd like it to go)
1+25 = 26 (My fumbles still beat most non-diplomats  )


----------



## Serp (Mar 26, 2009)

Ver was thinking what could she learn about this giant, she was thinking would now be the best time to admit she was a virgin. And that maybe they could use her. She decided she would save that fact for later. She decided to go to the local hall of records and look up what people know about cloud giants, to see if the name was literal and if it had any weakness.
((Can I get dice rolls, for gather info  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Other items noted, this is where Kara's going to focus for now though.  Also just so you know when I do dice-spam like that you don't have to respond to everything in kind I just list them all so that any that apply you have and don't have to ask for later.))
> 
> Pleased with the success she has had so far Kara decides to focus on the surviving witness to see if she can't get some first hand information.  She visits the taverns in town spending small amounts of coin and chatting with people.
> 
> ...



The bartender of the Sleepy Wood tavern seems to know exactly what it is that Kara is looking for. He is putting away a new shipment of liquor that has just come in as he speaks to Kara.

With a smirk he opens, "Virgin that survived," he chuckled. There was a pause where he surveyed the girl before him, "You know a cute little thing like you could make a pretty coin working here...tips are good and business is usually booming what with the port and all." 

Kara steers the subject back to this girl.

"Ah, wait there is that one girl, works over at the brothel by the port," he says as he finally comes back to the middle of the bar and fills a glass with ale. He hands it to Kara, "No charge, darling..." then continues, "But if you're looking for a story or anything on what happened to her, I doubt that one will give it to you--she's a mute." 



Serp said:


> Ver was thinking what could she learn about this giant, she was thinking would now be the best time to admit she was a virgin. And that maybe they could use her. She decided she would save that fact for later. She decided to go to the local hall of records and look up what people know about cloud giants, to see if the name was literal and if it had any weakness.
> ((Can I get dice rolls, for gather info  ))



Ver's Gather Information Check:
   1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)

Ver can try and bluff her way into getting someone to help her:
   1d20+14 → [11,14] = (25)

The old Librarian, Sammwin, helps Ver by pulling a series of record books and pointing out all of the information that there is on the giant. In one of the books Ver finds something that catches her eye, a passage that reads:



> "Nimbus came down from the mountains, in a fit of desperation and asked for something rather peculiar, clothes...clothes and virgin women and something else, he wanted enough grain to last him through the winter. It was the most peculiar request I can remember him making in my life time, and we never got to the bottom of it..."



--Orson Jenning, _Scholar of Persephone_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Ah, wait there is that one girl, works over at the brothel by the port," he says as he finally comes back to the middle of the bar and fills a glass with ale. He hands it to Kara, "No charge, darling..." then continues, "But if you're looking for a story or anything on what happened to her, I doubt that one will give it to you--she's a mute."



Kara smiles happily at the bartender and runs a hand absently across the bar.  "My thanks for your help.  I'll stop by later this evening, see if I can't encourage some of your patrons to repay you for your kindness."  She turns and heads towards the exit but pauses briefly before leaving, "one last question, if I may.  Do you know if she was mute before she left?"

After the bartenders response she excuses herself and heads towards the brothel looking for this mute girl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2009)

The bartender puts a hand to his chin, he's not very old and actually appears to be in pretty good shape, perhaps that factored into his answer some, the age that is, "I really can't remember her before she came back, it must have been a short while ago...but she was gone about four years or so..."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2009)

Heather shakes her head and shrugs.  "The things they do aren’t my problem..."  Heather mumbles as she learns about the drugs, though the group interests her.  Putting the giant to the side for a moment she begins listening for more information on the group as she moves through the crowds.

Listen
1d20+13
15+13 = 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather shakes her head and shrugs.  "The things they do aren?t my problem..."  Heather mumbles as she learns about the drugs, though the group interests her.  Putting the giant to the side for a moment she begins listening for more information on the group as she moves through the crowds.
> 
> Listen
> 1d20+13
> 15+13 = 28



She hears something about buying product that's being shipped in from somewhere else. But she can't exactly pick up on what this product is. 

From another group of people she hears a small child is lost. 

The weapon's store in town is having a sell on gauntlets.

And there is a group discussing that the giant was sighted gathering trees in a nearby forest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The bartender puts a hand to his chin, he's not very old and actually appears to be in pretty good shape, perhaps that factored into his answer some, the age that is, "I really can't remember her before she came back, it must have been a short while ago...but she was gone about four years or so..."



Kara's smooth features break for a moment in a flash of shock and horror.  "Four years?  I never dreamed...."  She recovers quickly settling back into her polite countenance.  "If you'll excuse me, I would still like to meet her before it gets too late."

With this Kara leaves to head to the brothel.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2009)

Moving closer to those discussing the giant Heather listens more, trying to see if she can pinpoint the location.
Listen
1d20+13
1+13 = 14

If they don't get more specific she will ask them.  "Where exactly was the giant spotted?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara's smooth features break for a moment in a flash of shock and horror.  "Four years?  I never dreamed...."  She recovers quickly settling back into her polite countenance.  "If you'll excuse me, I would still like to meet her before it gets too late."
> 
> With this Kara leaves to head to the brothel.



((lol yeah I was hoping I would get to toss that out there...))



Kunoichirule said:


> Moving closer to those discussing the giant Heather listens more, trying to see if she can pinpoint the location.
> Listen
> 1d20+13
> 1+13 = 14
> ...



Most of these people have never seen a real drow, so her being there is enough to intimidate. When asked the promptly answer, "In the woods...to the far north..."


----------



## Serp (Mar 26, 2009)

Ver began to wonder why the giant would make such demands. Maybe he was crazy, or maybe there was a side to the story on the giants side that wasn't being told. She decided to tell one of the others that she would give her self up as bait to lure him out, as she thought it would be a good plan. 

Vermistra left the records on the table, and thanks the librarian before running outside to find any of her comrades.

(Anyone in the area feel free to talk to me.)


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2009)

Heather scans the clouded images in front of her through the thin cloth of her blindfold.  “One last question…” she says calmly.  “Then I will leave you.  When was he spotted last?”  she asks them looking back toward the ground trying to be less intimidating.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 26, 2009)

"Let me see the map." he says to Barbaneth, "With a general idea of where the Cloud Giant lives, Skylark are I can search from the air and cover a wide area. And if that doesn't work, we can always go with plan B. After all if the giant requests Virgins than the Giant is either going to come here to collect, or the girls will move outside the city. In any case we can plan to stop the Giant before that happens. Is there anything else you know that I haven't been told yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

As the group disperesed around the city, Flynn let himself wander, maybe looking out for any information he could find about the giant, he didn't really know. It wasn't long however, before he found himself walking to a familiar place... "Whoa!" He exclaimed as he bumped into Ver. "Hey, sorry about that," He said. "Where are you going in such a hury? And what are you so excited about?" He added, watching her face closely.


----------



## Serp (Mar 26, 2009)

"Oh Flynn, look what I found?" Ver handed him the notes she had made from the passage in the book.

_"Nimbus came down from the mountains, in a fit of desperation and asked for something rather peculiar, clothes...clothes and virgin women and something else, he wanted enough grain to last him through the winter. It was the most peculiar request I can remember him making in my life time, and we never got to the bottom of it..."

_"I don't think the giant is killing these girls, what do you think? If I am right I could... erm... offer myself... as bait." Ver started to look down at her feet hoping not to make eye contact with Flynn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ver began to wonder why the giant would make such demands. Maybe he was crazy, or maybe there was a side to the story on the giants side that wasn't being told. She decided to tell one of the others that she would give her self up as bait to lure him out, as she thought it would be a good plan.
> 
> Vermistra left the records on the table, and thanks the librarian before running outside to find any of her comrades.
> 
> (Anyone in the area feel free to talk to me.)



As Kara moved through the city Kara notices a familiar face mixed in with the crowds.  She slowed and approached, "you were on the ship right?  Came to deal with the giant situation?  Any luck finding anything yet?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2009)

> "I don't think the giant is killing these girls, what do you think? If I am right I could... erm... offer myself... as bait." Ver started to look down at her feet hoping not to make eye contact with Flynn.



Flynn blinked, taking a moment to process the information. Then he shrugged. "Whatever. Kind of stupidly brave of you, to offer yourself as bait, but..." he stopped.

"You're a _virgin?_" He blurted out. "Really?" Then his face broke into a grin and he began to laugh. "Oh...oh go....I'm sorry. It's just...Oh man gimme a second...eheh..eheh," he stiffled the laughter and came up grinning. "Well, I guess in this situation it's a plus," he said, still smiling. Then he glanced back down at the piece of paper.



> "Nimbus came down from the mountains, in a fit of desperation and asked for something rather peculiar, clothes...clothes and virgin women and something else, he wanted enough grain to last him through the winter. It was the most peculiar request I can remember him making in my life time, and we never got to the bottom of it..."



"Grain?" Flynn asked, thinking. "What would a cloud giant do with grain...Or clothes for that matter? If he's doing what I think he's doing," he said waggling his eyebrows at Ver, "Clothes wouldn't be such a high priority, you know what I mean?"


----------



## Serp (Mar 26, 2009)

"Your a fucker you know that!" Ver shouted angrily. "But I think he is like adopting the girls or someshit."

Kara just happened to come at an awkward time, Ver unsure if she had seen Flynn. She waved her hand at Flynn  and spoke. "I was jut telling Flynn here that I found a weird bit of information about the giant.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2009)

Kara smiled politely as if she missed the outburst, "I didn't see you there Flynn.  Adopting the girls?  That would be a pleasant alternative to eating them."

She frowned, "I have a feeling there's a bigger downside to it."  She hesitated considering the two then continued, "apparently one of the girls managed to escape... after several years.  I haven't talked to her yet but I get the feeling she suffered terribly during that time."


----------



## Serp (Mar 26, 2009)

"Maybe its somesort of pact, he rapes them then raises his children hence he needs all that food and clothes. Wait a minute..."

Ver lowered her voice, incase Kara hadn't actually clocked on to Flynn's reaction earlier.

"Maybe this bait idea is not such a good one." She said as she scratched her head and put a dopey smile on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2009)

"Bait?"  Kara grabbed Ver's wrist, "You weren't thinking of offering yourself, were you?"

"We need to know for sure what the Giant has planned before we do anything rash.  Otherwise you might end up... hurt...."  Her voice fades off.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2009)

Graz'Ghull searches for the other members of his party. The book he had searched for was not here. 

"Where are they..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather scans the clouded images in front of her through the thin cloth of her blindfold.  ?One last question?? she says calmly.  ?Then I will leave you.  When was he spotted last??  she asks them looking back toward the ground trying to be less intimidating.



One of them answers, "About two days ago..." 



strongarm85 said:


> "Let me see the map." he says to Barbaneth, "With a general idea of where the Cloud Giant lives, Skylark are I can search from the air and cover a wide area. And if that doesn't work, we can always go with plan B. After all if the giant requests Virgins than the Giant is either going to come here to collect, or the girls will move outside the city. In any case we can plan to stop the Giant before that happens. Is there anything else you know that I haven't been told yet?



Barbaneth nods, "But there still could be more to this, even then, evil must be dealt with...even if there is a reason behind it--we can't just let it go on..." 

Madeleine glared at him, "You have to remember though, that someone good might mistakenly do evil...they can be put back on track without smiting." 



battlerek said:


> Graz'Ghull searches for the other members of his party. The book he had searched for was not here.
> 
> "Where are they..."



Dee spots the half Orc scholar, she pauses momentarily to speak with him, "Excuse me," she says with a little grin, "You're a scholar correct?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 26, 2009)

“Thank you…”  Heather said nodding to the group in front of her as she spins around and begins to walk away.  “I suppose we should see what others have come up with…” Heather says to Coia, the wolf gives a soft bark in agreement as the proceed out of the slums and begin to look for someone else from the group.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth nods, "But there still could be more to this, even then, evil must be dealt with...even if there is a reason behind it--we can't just let it go on..."
> 
> Madeleine glared at him, "You have to remember though, that someone good might mistakenly do evil...they can be put back on track without smiting."



"Reconnaissance friend. A real man faces his challenges head on! But only a fool rushes in unprepared. Know your enemy, know your battlefield, and know yourself and you will win the day. As long as we stay up high enough, not only will we spot him first, but we'll stay out his range.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Thank you??  Heather said nodding to the group in front of her as she spins around and begins to walk away.  ?I suppose we should see what others have come up with?? Heather says to Coia, the wolf gives a soft bark in agreement as the proceed out of the slums and begin to look for someone else from the group.



Coia spots Deirdre talking to a Orc...



strongarm85 said:


> "Reconnaissance friend. A real man faces his challenges head on! But only a fool rushes in unprepared. Know your enemy, know your battlefield, and know yourself and you will win the day. As long as we stay up high enough, not only will we spot him first, but we'll stay out his range.



With a nod Barbaneth said, "I fear that our type isn't cut out for sneaking about to get better looks at things...perhaps if we had a rogue around or one of the others like that..." 

Madeleine made a sound as if she was clearing her throat, "I could Scout the area out...but Mountains aren't my thing," she said shaking her head.


----------



## Serp (Mar 27, 2009)

Ver looks at Kara, a bit ashamed and embarrassed at once. 
"Well yes, I was thinking about it. I just thought the evidence showed he wasn't killing or eating the girls, it would be work the risk. To get the job done you know."

Vermistra was know starting to doubt herself, the fact was whenever that happened, she decided to follow her initial plan. "And I still think its a good idea."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2009)

A group of men approach the travelers in the center of town and address them, "You're the ones asking about the giant?" asked one of them. "We've already got the contract...so you can forget killing him, because he's ours..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ver looks at Kara, a bit ashamed and embarrassed at once.
> "Well yes, I was thinking about it. I just thought the evidence showed he wasn't killing or eating the girls, it would be work the risk. To get the job done you know."
> 
> Vermistra was know starting to doubt herself, the fact was whenever that happened, she decided to follow her initial plan. "And I still think its a good idea."



Kara smiles reassuringly, "if it comes to that we can consider it.  But while we can we should know what we're getting into."  Kara glances at Flynn and considers, "I'm going to go speak with the witness and see if I can't find out anything more.  Would you two see if you can find the others and have them meet at the Sleepy Wood tavern?  Try and find a quiet corner and we can all compare notes."

She glances around quickly and heads for the brothel to see if she can find the mute survivor.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> With a nod Barbaneth said, "I fear that our type isn't cut out for sneaking about to get better looks at things...perhaps if we had a rogue around or one of the others like that..."
> 
> Madeleine made a sound as if she was clearing her throat, "I could Scout the area out...but Mountains aren't my thing," she said shaking her head.



"I suppose I could take you up with me. Skylark doesn't like to let other people ride on him unless I'm there. That is of course if Barbaneth okay with it."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A group of men approach the travelers in the center of town and address them, "You're the ones asking about the giant?" asked one of them. "We've already got the contract...so you can forget killing him, because he's ours..."



"Contract?" Glenn said as Skylark slowly plodded up in front of the men, "a real man needs no contract to protect the honor of young maidens! A real man does it because the fire in his soul commands him too! A man who watches defenseless loose their honor has no honor! Glory and Gratitude are their own rewards!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2009)

Flynn watches Kara head quickly away. "Wait! What witness?" He asks, but she doesn't hear, just continues down the road. Flynn shakes his head. _Why do I get the feeling nobody ever tells me anything?"_ His hand grasps the handle of his spear, _Backbiter,_ and it feels good to be holding it again. It had been a long time since he had fought. He briefly wondered if he was rusty, then turned back to Ver. "So what now?" He asked. "I'm not one for asking around, for some reason people don't seem to think they can trust this beautiful face." He grinned.


----------



## Serp (Mar 27, 2009)

Ver looks at Fynn, "Well no need to ask around lets just look for the others." Ver said as she started to walk towards the center of the town.

She looks back, "Come on then, Mr beautiful."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee spots the half Orc scholar, she pauses momentarily to speak with him, "Excuse me," she says with a little grin, "You're a scholar correct?"



Graz'Ghull snorted. "Yes. You have need of my skills?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 27, 2009)

With a nudge against Heather, Coia lets her know part of the party was just ahead.  “Alright…”  Heather chuckles.  “You don’t have to get pushy…”  she adds as they approach Deirdre and the Orc.  

Dismissing the Orc as unimportant Heather looks toward Deidre interrupting the conversation.  “I think I found some information you might deem worthy, or not…” she says with a shrug then turns toward the Orc trying to keep the disgusted look off her face.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2009)

Kara quietly slips into the brothel and has a seat at the bar.  She takes a few coins from her purse, she sets several on the bar and rolls one across her knuckles letting the coin dance around.

"A glass of wine master barkeep."


*Spoiler*: __ 




Slight-of-hand (no game effect you can ignore, I just feel like I should be rolling more  ):
1d20+11
9+11 = 20


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I suppose I could take you up with me. Skylark doesn't like to let other people ride on him unless I'm there. That is of course if Barbaneth okay with it."



"I'll have to decline," she said slowly, "I mean I'll climb a tree, but I am not too keen on being up on something whilst it flies...sorry," she said. 

Barbaneth chuckled, "She's always been like that, doesn't like being on creatures that fly."  



strongarm85 said:


> "Contract?" Glenn said as Skylark slowly plodded up in front of the men, "a real man needs no contract to protect the honor of young maidens! A real man does it because the fire in his soul commands him too! A man who watches defenseless loose their honor has no honor! Glory and Gratitude are their own rewards!"



The lead man waved the paper out, "This contract ensures that we get paid for our work," said the man, "No man ever need work for free..."



battlerek said:


> Graz'Ghull snorted. "Yes. You have need of my skills?"



Deirdre was just started to speak, "Yes...just need to see if you can think of anything that a Giant might be doing with these girls."



Kunoichirule said:


> With a nudge against Heather, Coia lets her know part of the party was just ahead.  ?Alright??  Heather chuckles.  ?You don?t have to get pushy??  she adds as they approach Deirdre and the Orc.
> 
> Dismissing the Orc as unimportant Heather looks toward Deidre interrupting the conversation.  ?I think I found some information you might deem worthy, or not?? she says with a shrug then turns toward the Orc trying to keep the disgusted look off her face.



When Heather interrupts, Deirdre glances over at her, "Oh well, have on with it..." 
 


EvilMoogle said:


> Kara quietly slips into the brothel and has a seat at the bar.  She takes a few coins from her purse, she sets several on the bar and rolls one across her knuckles letting the coin dance around.
> 
> "A glass of wine master barkeep."
> 
> ...



The bartender complies and nods at her, "Anything else miss?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The bartender complies and nods at her, "Anything else miss?"



Kara takes a slow sip of the wine still absently playing idly with the coin in her hand, "Yes I heard that there was a girl that worked here, a mute woman.  I was wondering if she was free?"

She takes another sip of the wine, taking a moent to consider the flavor.  "I feel the urge to chat I would think she has a lot of practice listening."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara takes a slow sip of the wine still absently playing idly with the coin in her hand, "Yes I heard that there was a girl that worked here, a mute woman.  I was wondering if she was free?"
> 
> She takes another sip of the wine, taking a moent to consider the flavor.  "I feel the urge to chat I would think she has a lot of practice listening."



The bartender comes and leans down on the long wooden counter, he's not the same as the bartender the night before, "The girl that works here later in the night?" he started, "That's Cindy," he paused, "She's not on duty right now...but she has a cabin on the edge of town near the docks in the slums. Usually I wouldn't tell you where she lives--but you look like a sweet enough girl."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2009)

"Thank you for your help.  I'll see if she doesn't feel up to a little visit."  Kara rose and excused herself, leaving the bartender a nice tip for his help.

She headed towards the docks keeping an eye out for trouble as she followed the directions provided.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gather Information: To find the house
1d20+15
18+15 = 33

Spot: Just me being paranoid
1d20+15
9+15 = 24

Listen: Also me being paranoid
1d20+14
8+14 = 22


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Thank you for your help.  I'll see if she doesn't feel up to a little visit."  Kara rose and excused herself, leaving the bartender a nice tip for his help.
> 
> She headed towards the docks keeping an eye out for trouble as she followed the directions provided.
> 
> ...



Kara finds the house with ease, its the only cabin on the dock side of the slums that looks like this girl could own it. On the way there  she spots the others speaking with a group of men in town. 

When she arrives, Cindy peaks out of the window to see who is coming. Because she is easily noticed, you know that she's inside, possibly frightened.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kara finds the house with ease, its the only cabin on the dock side of the slums that looks like this girl could own it. On the way there  she spots the others speaking with a group of men in town.
> 
> When she arrives, Cindy peaks out of the window to see who is coming. Because she is easily noticed, you know that she's inside, possibly frightened.



As she approaches Kara waves and smiles friendly at Cindy.  She approaches the cabin slowly and when she gets close calls out, "Cindy?  Can I come in and talk?  I was hoping we could help each other with a few things."

She pauses and waits for a response, maintaining as friendly a demeanor as possible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2009)

Cindy comes to the door and peeks around the corner slowly, she exaimnes Kara for a moment and then motions for her to advance. Cindy's smaller with large green eyes and dark brown hair. Her features are delicate, almost doll like. 

She lets Kara into what is surprisingly a nice cabin inside, there are little trinkets, stuffed animals here and there, wooden fruniture, a small bed and some art supplies. 

Cindy gestures to a chair near a table and then walks over to a small stove where a pot of tea is, she holds the pot up as if to offer it to Kara.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The lead man waved the paper out, "This contract ensures that we get paid for our work," said the man, "No man ever need work for free..."



"You would sell your honor for gold? What else would sell it for? A real man who has awakened the fire in their soul would rise to protect the innocent without a second thought! To let such an unspeakable injustice go unpunished should drive a capable man mad with fury! Go fight the giant with your bartered honor. I will fight the giant for free!"

Glenn uses Detect Evil.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "You would sell your honor for gold? What else would sell it for? A real man who has awakened the fire in their soul would rise to protect the innocent without a second thought! To let such an unspeakable injustice go unpunished should drive a capable man mad with fury! Go fight the giant with your bartered honor. I will fight the giant for free!"
> 
> Glenn uses Detect Evil.



Glenn discovers that the man isn't evil, but he might still be too greedy for his own good.

"I don't see what it matters that the giant be killed for honor or for gold...the girls shall be safe and our wallets will be fatter for it, in this world nothing comes without a price, everyone can be bought or sold." 

The man paused and one of his buddies piped up, "Maybe you're new to Persephone..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2009)

"Thank you," Kara took the aforementioned seat, "I'd love a cup if you have some ready."  She admired the cabin for a moment, "You're an artist?  Did you make the figurines yourself?  They're very cute."  She smiled broadly at Cindy.

"Please, have a seat with me, I feel like I'm imposing."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Glenn discovers that the man isn't evil, but he might still be too greedy for his own good.
> 
> "I don't see what it matters that the giant be killed for honor or for gold...the girls shall be safe and our wallets will be fatter for it, in this world nothing comes without a price, everyone can be bought or sold."
> 
> The man paused and one of his buddies piped up, "Maybe you're new to Persephone..."



"Oh I am new to Persephone, I come from the land of Aaron, where a man's honor and his fiery soul are worth more than any amount of money!"

"It is also," he continued, "a land familiar with the ways of Giants. Cloud giants are not your typical brutes. Oh, they're strong, but they're smarter than the other giants. A Cloud Giant will fight you at a distance by throwing boulders at you the size of buildings. They are a cautious. Its not uncommon for them to make use of traps to protect themselves from smaller threats. Half the battle is simply managing to get close enough to fight the giant, but when you do, heavens help you. For while Cloud Giants prefer to stay at a distance, corner one, and you'll be lucky if you don't meet swift that you scare feel it before you find yourself in whatever afterlife awaits you. Again, that's if your lucky. If your unlucky the Cloud Giant you face is as formidable with his magic as he is with his fists."

"You can fight the Giant, but when you do, fight with your fullest honor and valor. Hesitate, even for a second, and its all over. No amount of money worth your life when you don't get paid until the job is finished. A man's honor on the other hand is the measure of the value of his very soul. If your going to fight, fight with everything you are on the line. Without the fire in your soul, and a will of iron, you will fail."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Thank you," Kara took the aforementioned seat, "I'd love a cup if you have some ready."  She admired the cabin for a moment, "You're an artist?  Did you make the figurines yourself?  They're very cute."  She smiled broadly at Cindy.
> 
> "Please, have a seat with me, I feel like I'm imposing."



Cindy pointed to her little art things and the dolls and then at herself and nodded. 

Then she made her way over to a chair and took a seat. She took out a scrap of parchment and a stick of rough charcoal. The black dust gathered on her fingers as she wrote, _What's the matter?_



strongarm85 said:


> "Oh I am new to Persephone, I come from the land of Aaron, where a man's honor and his fiery soul are worth more than any amount of money!"
> 
> "It is also," he continued, "a land familiar with the ways of Giants. Cloud giants are not your typical brutes. Oh, they're strong, but they're smarter than the other giants. A Cloud Giant will fight you at a distance by throwing boulders at you the size of buildings. They are a cautious. Its not uncommon for them to make use of traps to protect themselves from smaller threats. Half the battle is simply managing to get close enough to fight the giant, but when you do, heavens help you. For while Cloud Giants prefer to stay at a distance, corner one, and you'll be lucky if you don't meet swift that you scare feel it before you find yourself in whatever afterlife awaits you. Again, that's if your lucky. If your unlucky the Cloud Giant you face is as formidable with his magic as he is with his fists."
> 
> "You can fight the Giant, but when you do, fight with your fullest honor and valor. Hesitate, even for a second, and its all over. No amount of money worth your life when you don't get paid until the job is finished. A man's honor on the other hand is the measure of the value of his very soul. If your going to fight, fight with everything you are on the line. Without the fire in your soul, and a will of iron, you will fail."



The man backed away, "We'll have our ducks in a row," he said, "You're not the only one that knows no fear and I assure you, I'm smarter than any giant!" 

He turned to his lackies, "Lets go men..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The man backed away, "We'll have our ducks in a row," he said, "You're not the only one that knows no fear and I assure you, I'm smarter than any giant!"
> 
> He turned to his lackies, "Lets go men..."



"I'll say this only once," he calls out , "Cloud Giants have refined tastes. They're not the typical brutes that most giants are."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cindy pointed to her little art things and the dolls and then at herself and nodded.
> 
> Then she made her way over to a chair and took a seat. She took out a scrap of parchment and a stick of rough charcoal. The black dust gathered on her fingers as she wrote, _What's the matter?_



Kara sipped her tea for a moment, considering how best to approach this.  After a moment she spoke, "I'm afraid this may not be a comfortable conversation.  But it is something that _needs_ to be done."

She paused again and fixed her vision on Cindy's eyes before speaking again, "I'm sure you have heard that the call has come for sacrifices again.  A group of us have arrived, we're going to do something about it."  She stopped and sighed, "but we need to know more, to understand what is going on.  Or we risk being unable to stop him, being unable to save anyone that is there."

"Before we get into that though, I'd like to start with an easier question."  She smiled hoping to relieve some tension.  "When you were younger, before... everything, were you born mute?"


*Spoiler*: _Dice Spam!_ 




Sense Motive: Above other things Kara wants to avoid subjects that will offend Cindy.   If the conversation gets too rough she'll back off or switch topics.
1d20+19
20+19 = 39

Diplomacy: Kara wants to keep the atmosphere as light as possible.  She wants to she knows the more friendly things are the more likely to get the answers she's looking for.
1d20+25
10+25 = 35

Bluff: Kara is _NOT_ lying (at least not at this point), however she does want to exude as much positive reinforcing emotion as possible.  Bluff seems to be the best mechanic for this to me.
1d20+17
15+17 = 32

Things will get extra interesting from here


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I'll say this only once," he calls out , "Cloud Giants have refined tastes. They're not the typical brutes that most giants are."



The men walked away without a word and vanished back into the crowd. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara sipped her tea for a moment, considering how best to approach this.  After a moment she spoke, "I'm afraid this may not be a comfortable conversation.  But it is something that _needs_ to be done."
> 
> She paused again and fixed her vision on Cindy's eyes before speaking again, "I'm sure you have heard that the call has come for sacrifices again.  A group of us have arrived, we're going to do something about it."  She stopped and sighed, "but we need to know more, to understand what is going on.  Or we risk being unable to stop him, being unable to save anyone that is there."
> 
> ...



Cindy stares at Kara, points to her throat and shakes her head, then she writes on the paper, _What sacrifices._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cindy stares at Kara, points to her throat and shakes her head, then she writes on the paper, _What sacrifices._



"Well talk  about that in a bit, if that's okay."  Kara paused and pursed her lips, "First I would like to try something if I can get your permission.  I may be able to help you.  At worst no harm will come from it.  Will you let me try?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Deirdre was just started to speak, "Yes...just need to see if you can think of anything that a Giant might be doing with these girls."



"Nourishment is out of the question." Graz said. "The area the giant is around is rich with fiends it may devour.They may be so that it may...relieve itself, but there are worse things it may do..." 

The half Orc Scholar then looked towards the direction of the sun. "A great many dark magics rely on the purity of the soul. The purest of souls are usually the young, the untouched."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Well talk  about that in a bit, if that's okay."  Kara paused and pursed her lips, "First I would like to try something if I can get your permission.  I may be able to help you.  At worst no harm will come from it.  Will you let me try?"



Cindy nods and then smiles. 



battlerek said:


> "Nourishment is out of the question." Graz said. "The area the giant is around is rich with fiends it may devour.They may be so that it may...relieve itself, but there are worse things it may do..."
> 
> The half Orc Scholar then looked towards the direction of the sun. "A great many dark magics rely on the purity of the soul. The purest of souls are usually the young, the untouched."



With a sigh Dee answered, "I don't much fancy magic...had some bad experiences with it some of the time," she said. "It seems it makes the world go round though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2009)

Kara smiles back, "Okay this is very easy; all you need to do listen to me and focus on my voice."  She slips a silver piece from her purse and spins it slowly, "I'd like you to watch the coin, see it spin and dance.  Just listen to me, watch the coin, and relax.  For now nothing outside of this room matters, all you need to do is listen."

Kara continues talking, slowly her voice begins to take on a rhythmic almost droning tone.  This goes on for many minutes, directing Cindy to block out sounds, external sensations.  Guiding her into relaxation until finally asking her to drop into a deep sleep.

"Now Cindy, I want you to think back many years ago to your childhood.  Remember the happiest memory you have.  I'd like you to tell me that, speak nice and clearly for me, and remember that here, now, in this place there is nothing for you to fear and nothing for you to worry about."


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hypnosis Check vs. DC 10:
1d20+14
7+14 = 21
Success!

_If_ the loss of voice is non-physical she should at least have a chance to break it (I'll leave it up to you to determine what sort of DC this would require depending on why she went mute).

Even if she's unable to speak, she should _think_ she can at the moment.  So I'll do a spot check to read lips (DC 15 or 20):
1d20+15
14+15 = 29
Success!


----------



## Kuno (Mar 28, 2009)

“That beast of a creature was spotted a couple of days ago….”  Heather says pouring out her information at the same time as the Orc.  “He was way in the woods north of here.  Gathering trees…” she says while Coia sniffed the scholar.  She decided to keep everything else quiet while the other was around.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiles back, "Okay this is very easy; all you need to do listen to me and focus on my voice."  She slips a silver piece from her purse and spins it slowly, "I'd like you to watch the coin, see it spin and dance.  Just listen to me, watch the coin, and relax.  For now nothing outside of this room matters, all you need to do is listen."
> 
> Kara continues talking, slowly her voice begins to take on a rhythmic almost droning tone.  This goes on for many minutes, directing Cindy to block out sounds, external sensations.  Guiding her into relaxation until finally asking her to drop into a deep sleep.
> 
> ...



Cindy is actually able to speak and the lip reading will not be necessary. Her eyelids flutter as she talks some, "I remember...playing with my father in the fields...before he died in the war," her voice is resounding, broken at first but then becoming more and more confident.



Kunoichirule said:


> ?That beast of a creature was spotted a couple of days ago?.?  Heather says pouring out her information at the same time as the Orc.  ?He was way in the woods north of here.  Gathering trees?? she says while Coia sniffed the scholar.  She decided to keep everything else quiet while the other was around.



Deidre smiled, "Gathering trees? I guess for some kind of fire...I don't know what Giants do, but it was a great help Heather."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cindy is actually able to speak and the lip reading will not be necessary. Her eyelids flutter as she talks some, "I remember...playing with my father in the fields...before he died in the war," her voice is resounding, broken at first but then becoming more and more confident.



Kara smiled involuntarily, her hunch paid off.  She'd deal with this before moving on to the other things she came here for.  "Why was it you stopped talking?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiled involuntarily, her hunch paid off.  She'd deal with this before moving on to the other things she came here for.  "Why was it you stopped talking?"



Cindy looked away with her eyes still shut, but tears ebbed out from under her lids, "The children...and what that thing did to them--I told Nimbus I could help him no more after what I saw..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cindy looked away with her eyes still shut, but tears ebbed out from under her lids, "The children...and what that thing did to them--I told Nimbus I could help him no more after what I saw..."



"Who was Nimbus?  What kind of help did he need from you?"  Kara did some mental calculations, she didn't want to push this too much and make things worse.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 29, 2009)

“Yeah…maybe…”  Heather said shaking her head then laughs.  “Maybe he is readying a big cooking fire.  Cook up the virgins and them freeze them?”  she said laughing again then shrugs.  “At least we know what he has been up to.”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Who was Nimbus?  What kind of help did he need from you?"  Kara did some mental calculations, she didn't want to push this too much and make things worse.



"Nimbus...the giant," Cindy said, "He needed my help caring for the children...but this creature got in...it hurt some of them and killed others--"



Kunoichirule said:


> ?Yeah?maybe??  Heather said shaking her head then laughs.  ?Maybe he is readying a big cooking fire.  Cook up the virgins and them freeze them??  she said laughing again then shrugs.  ?At least we know what he has been up to.?



Deirdre grimaced, "You Drow are a strange bunch."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Nimbus...the giant," Cindy said, "He needed my help caring for the children...but this creature got in...it hurt some of them and killed others--"



Things were starting to come together, a few questions remained though.  "Where did the children come from?  Do you mean the girls from the city?"  She bit her lip anticipating a different answer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Things were starting to come together, a few questions remained though.  "Where did the children come from?  Do you mean the girls from the city?"  She bit her lip anticipating a different answer.



She shook her head, "There were other children there, elvan children high in the mountains...some kind of cave, but it wasn't a cave...he was their care taker--but he needed us to watch over them too."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She shook her head, "There were other children there, elvan children high in the mountains...some kind of cave, but it wasn't a cave...he was their care taker--but he needed us to watch over them too."



"One last thing for you Cindy," Kara continued smoothly, "can you draw me a map to where Nimbus is?  Where the 'cave' is?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 29, 2009)

“Nope…we aren’t…”  Heather says chuckling as she strokes Coia’s head.  “We just say what we are thinking.  Don’t care what people think.”  she said shrugging once more while she chuckled.  “Come Coia.  Let’s see what kind of trouble we can dig up.  They don’t seem to amused with us.  Besides…it smells like shit around here…” she says looking at the half orc through her blindfold before walking away.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "One last thing for you Cindy," Kara continued smoothly, "can you draw me a map to where Nimbus is?  Where the 'cave' is?"



"I couldn't see...he carried me back down here and carried me up when I first went...but I can tell you something about it," she pointed to a spot on the wall of the cabin where a clump of pink flowers hung, "The mountain where he had them...it must have been filled with and surrounded by these flowers--he's very protective about who and what he allows to grow and be around there--he's protective of all the children there." 

She sighed, "Also he called the mountain Cimmum Brook--someone around here might know the name from somewhere else?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I couldn't see...he carried me back down here and carried me up when I first went...but I can tell you something about it," she pointed to a spot on the wall of the cabin where a clump of pink flowers hung, "The mountain where he had them...it must have been filled with and surrounded by these flowers--he's very protective about who and what he allows to grow and be around there--he's protective of all the children there."
> 
> She sighed, "Also he called the mountain Cimmum Brook--someone around here might know the name from somewhere else?"



"Thank you Cindy.  On my honor I'll make sure this isn't misused."  Kara paused a moment studying the pink flowers and sighed, somehow the chances that this will be a quick in-and-out seem more remote.

"In a moment I'm going to tell you to wake up, when you do you'll feel bright and refreshed and remember what has happened today.  You'll speak when and if you want to and be ready to move forward."  Her voice picked up energy as she spoke until she suddenly snapped her fingers and spoke "Awake."

She waited for Cindy to open her eyes and paused a painfully slow heartbeat then asked, "how are you feeling?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Thank you Cindy.  On my honor I'll make sure this isn't misused."  Kara paused a moment studying the pink flowers and sighed, somehow the chances that this will be a quick in-and-out seem more remote.
> 
> "In a moment I'm going to tell you to wake up, when you do you'll feel bright and refreshed and remember what has happened today.  You'll speak when and if you want to and be ready to move forward."  Her voice picked up energy as she spoke until she suddenly snapped her fingers and spoke "Awake."
> 
> She waited for Cindy to open her eyes and paused a painfully slow heartbeat then asked, "how are you feeling?"



"Wha--" Cindy slapped her hands over her mouth in shock, "I can, I can talk?" 

She glanced around the room slowly, "How did you--I feel great," she said with a smile.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

"You always could, I just helped you to remember this."  Kara smiled brightly.  "Thank you for the tea and the answers, I need to get back to my companions now we need to discuss some things."

She sighed slightly, her mind racing.  "I will try to visit again soon, hopefully with less important of an agenda.  Until then be happy and be well."

She made her excuses and headed off in the direction of the Sleepy Wood Tavern.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

Cindy hung out the door, "Bye bye, thank you!" 

In the streets people gasped and turned to see the girl talk...they stared as Kara walked away. 

Whispers began about Kara, was she some sort of divine miracle worker? 

Else where in the town a figure crept out around a corner, watching as the party members in the town's center stood. The figure moved to see better, waiting for the moment...it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2009)

Flynn shrugged at Ver's comment. "K," he muttered, not really paying attention to where they were going until they suddenly bumped into Kara. "Hey, where'd you go?" He asked, looking around. "Damn. Way these people are looking at you, it's like you made that mute girl over in the whore house talk," He joked, unaware that that was what actually happened.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

"I was interviewing the survivor, to see what I could find out."  Kara paused considering, "things are more complicated than we though.  We need to find the others and take stock of where we are at."

Kara started off again towards where the others last were, "come on, lets see if we can find everyone."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

Kara and Flynn find the others in the center of town for the most part, but a little spread apart. People still move past as they make their approach. When they are about 200 feet out from everyone, start to back away and stare at something. 

As the thing shambles into sight, Flynn and Kara can just see that its a skeletal man. He's wearing armor, and what appear to be the clothes of a nobleman. 

People in the crowd are unable to tell what to do, but the thing makes its way to where Deirdre has her back to it, staying low and clubs her over the head with a little balled up fist. 

Attack roll:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17

The thing is unable to cause any damage, but Dierdre turns and yells back through the crowd, "Cissinei, have your stupid skeleton leave me alone!" 

A younger woman steps out from between the crowd stifling a giggle, "It was funny, wasn't it?" she asks trying not to laugh. As she giggles, the skeleton makes the same motions, covering his lipless mouth with his hands.

Deirdre glares at her, "I thought I told you, stay on the ship!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

Kara approached the commotion slowly, one hand on the hilt of her rapier.  "Dee?  Is everything okay?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

Deirdre turned, "Yeah, no one attack the bloody thing, my dumb little sister thinks its fun to make him sneak up and hit me," she sighed, "Even though he never can even hurt me." 

The girl who stepped out of the crowd was shorter the Deirdre, with straight brown hair hanging down her back. She was hugging a large book close to her chest and when she came over, the skeleton retreated back to her side, "Hi everyone," she said. "Sorry if I scared you, Saxton was just playing."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

"I see," Kara didn't but she had enough puzzles to worry about at the moment.  "Is everyone else here?  We need to talk about some things.  I was at the 'Sleepy Wood Tavern' earlier, that's as good a place as any I think."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

"We should probably go there and talk then," Deirdre said.

"What are we taking about?" asked Cissinei.

"You're not doing any talking, you and Saxton go back to the ship," Deirdre said. Then she turned to Kara, "We can go to the tavern to talk..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

Kara nodded and lead the way to the Sleepy Wood Tavern.  Once inside she smiled and greeted the bartender then found a quiet table in the corner.

Once everyone was seated and settled she spoke, "I think we have been operating under some false assumptions.  I've spent most of the day asking questions and talking to people and there appears to be more to this than I expected."

"Some poking around led me to find out that one of the 'virgin girls' that the giant took returned after being gone for four years.  I spoke with her for some time."  She would keep the specifics of who Cindy was to herself for now, no need to bring her more attention.

"She told me that the giant's name was Nimbus and that he brought her and the others to the mountains to take care of some elven children there.  As best I understand, she stayed with the giant of her own will and when she wanted to leave the giant brought her back."

"I am more and more convinced that this Nimbus is not exactly a threat and a peaceful solution is better for everyone than simply killing the giant.  However I think we'll need to find him and talk to him before we can know more.  I have some leads on finding him, but I thought we should catch up first to make sure we're all on the same page."

"So what has everyone else found?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2009)

Flynn sighed. "Do we get to kill anything? I haven't seen action in way too long." He narrowed his eyes. "And since when does a giant go around helping out Elven kids? The entire thing sounds suspicious to me."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2009)

"There's clearly more to the story that we are missing."  Kara mentally reviewed things, "the woman I talked to described the giant as the children's caretaker.  Likely someone or something put him in that position."

"Also she said that _something_ attacked and killed some of them, this is why she left.  You'll get no argument from me of killing this thing if we find it."

She shakes her head, "But I agree we're still missing a major piece of the puzzle.  I just don't see a way to find out what it is from here."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 29, 2009)

Contract killing, definitely not the kind of practice he could support. Still, he couldn't help but shake the feeling that the men where in over the head. He leaned forward and said, "Skylark, up!"

As the Griffin rose through the air, Glenn said, "Alright, lets find the biggest house in town, that's the kind of person who would make that kind of contract."

Glenn Spot
19+2 = 21

Skylark's Spot
16+11 = 27

((Skylark's probably starting to get a little hungry. If he notices something beside the Lord's house that looks particularly tasty he'll want to eat instead.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Contract killing, definitely not the kind of practice he could support. Still, he couldn't help but shake the feeling that the men where in over the head. He leaned forward and said, "Skylark, up!"
> 
> As the Griffin rose through the air, Glenn said, "Alright, lets find the biggest house in town, that's the kind of person who would make that kind of contract."
> 
> ...



The biggest house is at the far end of town, there is an orchid outside around the house where Skylark can feast all that he wants. Almost immediately after Glenn lands, an older looking man comes down from somewhere on the side of the house.

"How can I help you there..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The biggest house is at the far end of town, there is an orchid outside around the house where Skylark can feast all that he wants. Almost immediately after Glenn lands, an older looking man comes down from somewhere on the side of the house.
> 
> "How can I help you there..."



"Hello there! My name is Glenn, Paladin from the land of Aaron, I'm here to see a gentleman about about a giant." Glenn climbs down from Skylark's back and leaves him to his feast.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Hello there! My name is Glenn, Paladin from the land of Aaron, I'm here to see a gentleman about about a giant." Glenn climbs down from Skylark's back and leaves him to his feast.



(( at your mount eating this man's trees))

The man stepped closer to him, "Ah," he starts, his dark hair is streaked with gray, "I guess that you've come to collect on that contract...protect my daughter from this fiendish giant?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> (( at your mount eating this man's trees))
> 
> The man stepped closer to him, "Ah," he starts, his dark hair is streaked with gray, "I guess that you've come to collect on that contract...protect my daughter from this fiendish giant?"



"In the land of Aaron a man's honor has more value than any amount of gold! Only the honor of women has higher value! As a man of Aaron, I was duty bound from the moment I heard of your daughters plight to defend her with the fullest weight of my honor! I will do everything in my power to protect your daughter from peril and will personally seek no reward for doing so, though I will not say the same for those who may join me."

"I wish to discuss particulars of the Giant with you, and to inquire about a group I met earlier who claimed they'd gained the contract and where going to slay the giant. It would be a slight against their honor to prevent them from doing so, but I feel they are ill prepared to deal with a Cloud Giant. If the giant wins, the outcome could prove disastrous."

(( Diplomacy: 10 + 21 = 31 ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

The man cam closer to Glenn, "Well you're looking to find this creature...to save my daughter and you don't even want the money..." he paused, "This is a strange development, there's not many like you around here...but if you defeat the beast, the money _must_ be given to you--its the law and I have no desire to have Judge Cornith called on me..." 

The man paused, he glared back towards his house, "What is it you desire to be told of the giant and the men who came before you, I can tell you all that I know."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The man cam closer to Glenn, "Well you're looking to find this creature...to save my daughter and you don't even want the money..." he paused, "This is a strange development, there's not many like you around here...but if you defeat the beast, the money _must_ be given to you--its the law and I have no desire to have Judge Cornith called on me..."
> 
> The man paused, he glared back towards his house, "What is it you desire to be told of the giant and the men who came before you, I can tell you all that I know."



"Then perhaps we can come up with some other arrangement after the threat has past.

"I need the particulars about where your daughter is to meet this giant. I haven't heard if she is supposed to meet him somewhere, or if he is coming here to collect her. Knowing that can allow us to set up a contingency ambush in case other plans to deal with him fail.

"My main concern about the men from earlier is they seemed to have underestimated their opponent's capabilities. They tend to be more cunning than other giants. A Cloud Giant as old as Nimbus will likely have planned for this eventual outcome before he began this arrangement. They're more likely to die or be captured along the way then they are to face the giant directly. If he can ever make the link back to you, it wouldn't be very difficult at all predict the outcome. If you have any details about their plans it would be most useful. If things go badly for them, I will need to try and save them."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Then perhaps we can come up with some other arrangement after the threat has past.
> 
> "I need the particulars about where your daughter is to meet this giant. I haven't heard if she is supposed to meet him somewhere, or if he is coming here to collect her. Knowing that can allow us to set up a contingency ambush in case other plans to deal with him fail.
> 
> "My main concern about the men from earlier is they seemed to have underestimated their opponent's capabilities. They tend to be more cunning than other giants. A Cloud Giant as old as Nimbus will likely have planned for this eventual outcome before he began this arrangement. They're more likely to die or be captured along the way then they are to face the giant directly. If he can ever make the link back to you, it wouldn't be very difficult at all predict the outcome. If you have any details about their plans it would be most useful. If things go badly for them, I will need to try and save them."



"I can't be sure of their plans, the tactics of these men really are suspect because they have been seen as some of the more unsavory type in the past...they actually tried to get me to include my daughter as part of the prize for stopping the giant," the man paused.

"Out of the hands of one tyrant and into another," he grimaced, "but they will not face the giant head on, they're more likely to try and be sneaky about it...I think they said they will attack tomorrow night." 

The door to the house opened and a girl came out, she was blonde with tanned skin and pointed ears. Her eyes were large and green, almost too big for her face it seemed. She held the door with her fingers, "Father...there's some manner of creature eating your trees!" 

"It's alright, Riven, this man has come to help us," he told the girl. 

Riven emerges from the house onto the front porch like area that's raised up from the ground slightly. Something is surely amiss here, Glenn can tell. The father is most surely not at all Elf...and the girl looks too Elven to be of mixed blood.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I can't be sure of their plans, the tactics of these men really are suspect because they have been seen as some of the more unsavory type in the past...they actually tried to get me to include my daughter as part of the prize for stopping the giant," the man paused.
> 
> "Out of the hands of one tyrant and into another," he grimaced, "but they will not face the giant head on, they're more likely to try and be sneaky about it...I think they said they will attack tomorrow night."
> 
> ...



Something was out of the ordinary, but Glenn didn't feel it was his place to pry. After all, there where all manner of reasons why someone could into care of another child, and in some cases adopted children where cared for as much as real children. For now he would just accept the situation at face value and file any thoughts about the child's origins away unless they became relevant.

"Hello Riven, my name is Glenn, I'm from a far off land called Aaron. The creature you saw before is probably my companion Skylark looking for food. Have you ever seen a Griffin up close before? I'm sure he wont mind the company."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Something was out of the ordinary, but Glenn didn't feel it was his place to pry. After all, there where all manner of reasons why someone could into care of another child, and in some cases adopted children where cared for as much as real children. For now he would just accept the situation at face value and file any thoughts about the child's origins away unless they became relevant.
> 
> "Hello Riven, my name is Glenn, I'm from a far off land called Aaron. The creature you saw before is probably my companion Skylark looking for food. Have you ever seen a Griffin up close before? I'm sure he wont mind the company."



Riven is still young, yet she seems to understand what a Griffin is, "I guess I'd like to see it..." she says finally. She comes over closer to her father and the Paladin and stops to stare. 

Then she asks Glenn plainly, "Are you a Judge?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "There's clearly more to the story that we are missing."  Kara mentally reviewed things, "the woman I talked to described the giant as the children's caretaker.  Likely someone or something put him in that position."
> 
> "Also she said that _something_ attacked and killed some of them, this is why she left.  You'll get no argument from me of killing this thing if we find it."
> 
> She shakes her head, "But I agree we're still missing a major piece of the puzzle.  I just don't see a way to find out what it is from here."



A woman idled up to the table next to the group, a mug clutched tightly in her hand, "You're taking the contract on that giant?" asked the woman, "I'm not all that sure that guy is in his right mind--he keeps that daughter of his locked away from the world," she paused. "Something is odd there."


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 31, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Riven is still young, yet she seems to understand what a Griffin is, "I guess I'd like to see it..." she says finally. She comes over closer to her father and the Paladin and stops to stare.
> 
> Then she asks Glenn plainly, "Are you a Judge?"



"A Judge? Probably not the way your thinking! For if I am a judge of anything it is of only one thing! Character! For I am from the far away land of Aaron! A land where the flaming fighting spirits of men give birth to a new son each day! Righteousness, Honor, and Integrity are the treasures of our land! It is my solemn mission, as a Griffin Rider of Aaron, to spread those values like a blazing wild fire across the land so that each day the heavens become a little brighter!" He finishes his speech by pointing boldly into the air.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "A Judge? Probably not the way your thinking! For if I am a judge of anything it is of only one thing! Character! For I am from the far away land of Aaron! A land where the flaming fighting spirits of men give birth to a new son each day! Righteousness, Honor, and Integrity are the treasures of our land! It is my solemn mission, as a Griffin Rider of Aaron, to spread those values like a blazing wild fire across the land so that each day the heavens become a little brighter!" He finishes his speech by pointing boldly into the air.




The aristocrat nodded with a smile, "Judges are the caretakers of the land, Crusaders for justice basically..." he said. 

As his daughter stood there watching he let out a sigh, "The men that you asked about earlier, they make their home in some of the more seedy establishments around town. You might pick up info on them there." 

_Somewhere a little ways away, Cissinei watched from behind a bush, Saxton holding her up so she peeked over the top to see the Paladin and the man conversing. "Be still Saxton, or he'll see us--" she whispered down at him. "We need to see what that man is doing with that Paladin..." _

Now the man looked at Glenn, "The bars that those type hang out in are over in the slums by the port...might be a tad dangerous."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A woman idled up to the table next to the group, a mug clutched tightly in her hand, "You're taking the contract on that giant?" asked the woman, "I'm not all that sure that guy is in his right mind--he keeps that daughter of his locked away from the world," she paused. "Something is odd there."



"I'm inclined to agree.  We're still discussing the situation, but yes we're thinking about taking the contract."  Kara smiled pleasantly as she answered then turned back to the group.

"Anyone else find out anything interesting?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2009)

"Nothing odd about a man being overprotective of his daughter," Flynn comented. "It's common. And seems with this giant lubering around, looking for virgins, he has a good right to be scared."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2009)

Kara pursed her lips, "You might be right.  One easy way to find out, should we go visit him?  We need to talk to him about this contract anyway."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2009)

Flynn shrugged. "I suppose it can't hurt. We do after all have to see if this guy's for real, I guess I don't have a problem with it, if nobody else does."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2009)

“No reason to be sitting around then…”  Heather said tossing back the rest of her drink.  “Let’s go visit this man and see what the hell is going on.” she adds as she stands.  Coia gave a huff and stood next to her as she looked at the group and shrugged.  “Hope someone knows where we are going.”  Heather says with a laugh as grabs her stuff to leave.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2009)

The group has no problem moving across town to where the old man and his girl stay, when they get there they find Skylark eating from the trees with a young girl admiring the creature. 

The sun has began to lower itself into the sky now and is pouring down on them at an angle. It's become windier as the day has progressed. 

Some of the party don't even know who Skylark is or what he is for that matter. But the little girl seems to be comfortable around him. 

((let's say that Glenn and the man are around the front side of the house and Skylark is on the side where you enter at.))

The area they find themselves in is a lush orchard with many types of trees. Off to the one side is a huge house, almost large enough to be a castle.


----------



## Serp (Apr 1, 2009)

Ver looked around the orchard, not really caring for much else.
An Orchard, I love me some fruit, you don't think we would get in trouble for scrumping do you?" Looking around the different trees and at the other party members for their response, but many seemed to be looking at the girl and Skylark.

"Its just a human and a griffin geez, look fruit!" Ver was pointing back at the trees around her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2009)

A Skeleton wearing clothes shambled around one of the trees with a girl riding on his shoulders. Most of those in attendance knew this girl to Deirdre's younger sister. She snickered, "Guess what I found out?" she asked.

"There's some men on the way to kill that giant sometime tomorrow...the Paladin is around the other side of the house with the owner talking about it," she paused, "I didn't dare let him see me and Saxton." 

((Saxton is the Skeleton's name)) 

The little girl, Riven who was with Skylark stared hard at the Skeleton, but turned and began to rub Skylark's leg.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 1, 2009)

Kara frowns contemplatively.  Which way to go with this?  "Well, we'll need to stop them."  To the others, "take your pick for reasons, either because getting to the bottom of this will require a living giant to talk to, or because we can't get paid if someone else collects first."

She sighs and addresses the girl, "Do you know if they have left yet, or when they plan to?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking at Cissinei, Heather shakes her head.  “Why must you ride that damn thing?  Your going to scare people…” she said then chuckles.  “Nothing wrong with that I suppose…”  she says still chuckling then turns to Kara.  “We can just deal with them the way they want to deal with the giant.  You know…tit for tat.” she says laughingly.  “Simplest way to deal with things.”


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2009)

Flynn arched an eyebrow. "Wow. That's harsh, even for me. And let me tell you, I'm pretty harsh." He sighed. "It's easy. Just find them, congratulate them, and offer them a drink or 2. Or 5. Or...well you get my meaning. He stared intently at the little girl. She looked...elven. Very Elven.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 1, 2009)

"If it comes to that," Kara pauses to pat the hilt of her rapier, "I'm ready for it.  I'd prefer to talk them into a different course of action though."  She shrugged and began mentally tabulating what their options would be depending on the timing involved.  She had harped the 'lets talk it out' route enough for one day, no need to offend her companions.

Besides as persuasive as she could be she didn't see any likely routes to convince people 'give up your money and let us claim it.'  She always thought best on her feet anyway.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 1, 2009)

“Well the problem with the drinks route…” Heather began with a shrug.  “Is the fact that you have to suffer their company for that amount of time, and I doubt those are the kind that would just accept a few drinks in their drunken stupor.”  she says chuckling again.  “And, if they are out to kill a giant.  Then I doubt they can be just talked out of it.  But, go for it.  What ever floats your boat.  I will keep my bow trained on them just in case.”  Heather says to them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 1, 2009)

"There is a sort of middle ground," Kara began.  "If we can find them before they leave the city there's always the option of dueling for the contract, and thus the right to go after the giant."

"I'm not sure what the local laws are on the subject but most areas would at least tolerate a nonlethal dual, fisticuffs or blunted swords."  She frowned slightly, "the main problem with this plan is, if we challenge them, they set the terms.  There are all manner of tricks to making a 'fair' challenge bias towards one party."


----------



## standing (Apr 2, 2009)

Great insight and effort has been given to develop it, highly appreciate...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara frowns contemplatively.  Which way to go with this?  "Well, we'll need to stop them."  To the others, "take your pick for reasons, either because getting to the bottom of this will require a living giant to talk to, or because we can't get paid if someone else collects first."
> 
> She sighs and addresses the girl, "Do you know if they have left yet, or when they plan to?"



Cissinei laughed, "They leave tomorrow night, they're in the slums right now..." 
 


Kunoichirule said:


> Looking at Cissinei, Heather shakes her head.  ?Why must you ride that damn thing?  Your going to scare people?? she said then chuckles.  ?Nothing wrong with that I suppose??  she says still chuckling then turns to Kara.  ?We can just deal with them the way they want to deal with the giant.  You know?tit for tat.? she says laughingly.  ?Simplest way to deal with things.?



Deirdre stepped passed the others, "Saxton, put her down before I kick your bony ass..." she yelled, "Bloody skeleton..." 

Cissinei shook her head with a sigh, "You know he won't listen to you." 

"Then I will kick *your *ass," Deirdre said.

Cissinei was down off of Saxton almost immediately after, "Alright, sorry guys--" she paused. "*But about the slums, *they're pretty rough, we might want to watch out." 



EvilMoogle said:


> "There is a sort of middle ground," Kara began.  "If we can find them before they leave the city there's always the option of dueling for the contract, and thus the right to go after the giant."
> 
> "I'm not sure what the local laws are on the subject but most areas would at least tolerate a nonlethal dual, fisticuffs or blunted swords."  She frowned slightly, "the main problem with this plan is, if we challenge them, they set the terms.  There are all manner of tricks to making a 'fair' challenge bias towards one party."



"Well we have time at least," Deirdre said, "To figure out what we want to do--a little over a day before they leave."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2009)

"I think I can take care of myself, but I won't argue if anyone else wants to come along and make sure I'm alright."  Kara flutters her eyelashes.  "I'd kind of like to see these people."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2009)

Cissinei smiled, "If you want, I can go with..." she said stepping forward. "Even if they're brutes wouldn't they be less likely to hit women."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 2, 2009)

"I suppose I'll be leaving shortly," Glenn said to the noble. "Anything else about the giant I should know before I leave?"

Meanwhile, Skylark pulls his head far back enough from his meal that he can see. He nuzels the girl slightly with the backside of his paw and kreens his head around in search of the next meal.

((Skylark does a spot check. If he sees Saxton then his attention immediately changes from changes to it.

spot check
18,+11
Total:29
))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei smiled, "If you want, I can go with..." she said stepping forward. "Even if they're brutes wouldn't they be less likely to hit women."



"That's fine, you might want to leave your, uh, friend here though"  Kara glances nervously at Saxton.  "He isn't exactly subtle."

"Anyone else looking to stretch their legs?  Head down to the 'bad' part of town?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 2, 2009)

Graz'Ghull had been trailing the group, preferring to keep his distance. 

"A walking skeleton? I'm suprised the paladin hasn't smitten the undead beast yet." He thought.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "That's fine, you might want to leave your, uh, friend here though"  Kara glances nervously at Saxton.  "He isn't exactly subtle."
> 
> "Anyone else looking to stretch their legs?  Head down to the 'bad' part of town?"




"I'll go," Flynn sighed, raising his hand. "At this rate, it's gonna be the only way I can get some action."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I suppose I'll be leaving shortly," Glenn said to the noble. "Anything else about the giant I should know before I leave?"
> 
> Meanwhile, Skylark pulls his head far back enough from his meal that he can see. He nuzels the girl slightly with the backside of his paw and kreens his head around in search of the next meal.
> 
> ...



Skylark spots Saxton, but the skeleton is down in the group, standing unassumingly and staring at the back of Cissinei's head. 



EvilMoogle said:


> "That's fine, you might want to leave your, uh, friend here though" Kara glances nervously at Saxton. "He isn't exactly subtle."
> 
> "Anyone else looking to stretch their legs? Head down to the 'bad' part of town?"



Cissinei nodded, "I'll cast disguise undead on him, he'll just look like a regular person when its all said and done," she said. She held out a small sack, "See I came prepared." 



battlerek said:


> Graz'Ghull had been trailing the group, preferring to keep his distance.
> 
> "A walking skeleton? I'm suprised the paladin hasn't smitten the undead beast yet." He thought.



Cissinei turned with a glare of anger flashing across her eyes, "He's not a normal undead and he's not evil!" she turned away from Graz and back towards the skeleton. She touched his shoulder and in an instant he appeared to be a normal everyday human.


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2009)

Straightening his coat and adjusting his hat, Calloway steps out of the brothel, chuckling to himself.  "Well, Siegmund, I do believe that was some of the most well-spent money in nearly a decade, haha!"  The cat just stares smugly at him as he pads along.  "Fine, fine, we'll get you some cream, I promise."  The piebald cat picks up his pace a bit at this binding statement as they both head up the street.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

On the way to the slums, the party runs across Calloway and his cat.



Koi said:


> Straightening his coat and adjusting his hat, Calloway steps out of the brothel, chuckling to himself.  "Well, Siegmund, I do believe that was some of the most well-spent money in nearly a decade, haha!"  The cat just stares smugly at him as he pads along.  "Fine, fine, we'll get you some cream, I promise."  The piebald cat picks up his pace a bit at this binding statement as they both head up the street.



Cissinei looked at Deirdre, "What do you think they were doing in there?" she smiled with a slight giggle. Despite her being sixteen, Deirdre often treated her like a child. 

By now most of the people in the town were either still off at their places of work, or were headed home. Further down the docks the slums were almost apparently separated from the rest of the city's districts.


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2009)

"Oh, not so much a 'what' but a 'whom,'" he says loftily, smiling broadly as he puts his hands in his pockets.  Boy does he look content, heh.  "But, if that isn't an interesting place.  Lots of interesting things to hear."  He leans in slightly, lowering his voice just a bit.  "For instance, the fact that there is apparently an _enormous_ drug smuggling ring operating somewhere outside the city limits.  A very clandestine operation, as far as I can tell.  Covert."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

Koi said:


> "Oh, not so much a 'what' but a 'whom,'" he says loftily, smiling broadly as he puts his hands in his pockets.  Boy does he look content, heh.  "But, if that isn't an interesting place.  Lots of interesting things to hear."  He leans in slightly, lowering his voice just a bit.  "For instance, the fact that there is apparently an _enormous_ drug smuggling ring operating somewhere outside the city limits.  A very clandestine operation, as far as I can tell.  Covert."



Dee approached the elf, "Not sure I could trust a man who hung out in a brothel all day," she said as she poked him in the chest, "Not sure I want my sister exposed to this." 

"I'm not a kid." Cissinei said.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 3, 2009)

((I'm going to assume since the Noble didn't say anything about more about the Giant that I'm done here.))

"I will take my leave then sir, and find out what I can about these men. With Skylark I can cover 8 times the distance than a man can travel, and do so in a strait line going crossing over every obstacle in the way. If I waited till tomorrow to go after the Giant, I would still reach him hours before they could."

"Skylark! Come!" he called out to his companion. The griffin comes along shortly and Glenn mounts up. "Which direction is their bar good sir?"


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2009)

Calloway chuckles, offering her a roguish grin.  "Hedonism is nothing to mistrust, poppet," he shrugs, tilting his head toward her as he leans in slighly.  "If anything, it only makes things more interesting.  I'm going to be around for a while, I figure I might as well get as much pleasure out of my time as possible, and what better way to do so.  And, she does have a point.  She isn't a child.  Not quite a woman either, however.  I will say that the charmingly good looks do run in the family."  He straightens up and turns to look at Saxton, who Siegmund has taken to sniffing quite curiously.  "And who is this?  Siegmund, don't be rude," he says, as he reaches into his coat for a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((I'm going to assume since the Noble didn't say anything about more about the Giant that I'm done here.))
> 
> "I will take my leave then sir, and find out what I can about these men. With Skylark I can cover 8 times the distance than a man can travel, and do so in a strait line going crossing over every obstacle in the way. If I waited till tomorrow to go after the Giant, I would still reach him hours before they could."
> 
> "Skylark! Come!" he called out to his companion. The griffin comes along shortly and Glenn mounts up. "Which direction is their bar good sir?"



"Their bard is off down the side of the docks, through the slums, it should be the largest building in that part of town."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 3, 2009)

"I swear to you sir, on my life I will do everything in my power to prevent your daughter from ending up in Nimbus' clutches! Good day to you sir. May the fire in your soul burn bright!"

Skylark took quickly to the air. Their flight path taking them to the docks, before swinging back around and spying the largest building in the slums. On their way to the ground they fly at roof level with Skylark calling out to those below in a sheik before coming to rest in front of what should be his destination.

Once he arrives, he dismounts from Skylark, who flies up to a nearby roof top to perch as Glenn enters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

((I am having connection issues... I will have to post later when it will actually stop kicking me off before I can get things done.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I swear to you sir, on my life I will do everything in my power to prevent your daughter from ending up in Nimbus' clutches! Good day to you sir. May the fire in your soul burn bright!"
> 
> Skylark took quickly to the air. Their flight path taking them to the docks, before swinging back around and spying the largest building in the slums. On their way to the ground they fly at roof level with Skylark calling out to those below in a sheik before coming to rest in front of what should be his destination.
> 
> Once he arrives, he dismounts from Skylark, who flies up to a nearby roof top to perch as Glenn enters.



The tavern as Glenn finds it is little more than a hodgepodge of smaller shacks connected by slats of metal that had been pounded flat or pieces of wood boarded together. 

Above the door, the sign glowed with magical blue light. _The Screwtape_ it read. (there are signs that are like neon, but they're really just made with magic - kind of taken from Eberron books)

As Glenn steps through the doors of the bar an awkward silence falls over the place. Its obvious to the patrons of the bar that Glenn doesn't belong. Any of the seedy conversation instantly ceases upon his entry. 

Eyes are on Glenn now, watching him intently/

The door opens again momentarily and the rest of the party pours in, led by Kara. From behind the bar, the bartender shouts to any one of them that would answer, "Anything we can, help you _fine_ folks with?" he plucks the cigar from his mouth as he speaks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2009)

((Before heading to the slums Kara would glamor her armor to a more... appropriate... clothing appearance))

Upon entering Kara takes a long look around the room.


*Spoiler*: _Spot Check_ 




1d20+15
19+15 = 34




Once she's satisfied she saunters forward towards the bartender.  "Maybe you can...  Maybe you can," she purrs and leans forward on the bar.  "I heard that there were some brave types here that were planning on fighting the giant.  You wouldn't know if they were around would you?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 3, 2009)

Glenn notices Kara talk about the Giant and sits down not too far away from her at the Bar, pretending to be there just to get something to drink. He'd just keep an eye on Kara for now, and if she found out anything he'd get the information from her. "Barkeep, I'll have the stiffest drink you have!" He places gold piece on the counter.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2009)

Flynn rolled his eyes at the Paladin and looked around the room. Nothing interesting. His fingers strayed restlessly to _Backbiter_, drumming the shaft. He was anxious. Twitchy. He needed a fight.

Hopefully, he would get one soon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Before heading to the slums Kara would glamor her armor to a more... appropriate... clothing appearance))
> 
> Upon entering Kara takes a long look around the room.
> 
> ...



Kara finds that she looks well enough to continue on to the area where the people in the bar reside.

Once she speaks to the man behind the bar, he stares at her for a moment, looking her up and down. His face twists to one side, "You mean Cardel," he said, "he and his boys are around here somewhere abouts..." 

The bartender glanced down at Kara again. "Cardel...you around here." 

A voice came back, "He's in the back rooms somewhere with 'is girl." 
 


strongarm85 said:


> Glenn notices Kara talk about the Giant and sits down not too far away from her at the Bar, pretending to be there just to get something to drink. He'd just keep an eye on Kara for now, and if she found out anything he'd get the information from her. "Barkeep, I'll have the stiffest drink you have!" He places gold piece on the counter.



When Glenn spoke, the bartender turned to him, looking away from Kara for only a moment, "We're all out..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kara finds that she looks well enough to continue on to the area where the people in the bar reside.
> 
> Once she speaks to the man behind the bar, he stares at her for a moment, looking her up and down. His face twists to one side, "You mean Cardel," he said, "he and his boys are around here somewhere abouts..."
> 
> ...



Kara wet her lips before continuing, "do you suppose he'd mind a little more company?"  She smiles and winks.  "I'm just dieing to meet the man that's brave enough to fight such a beast.  I know some of my friends would like to meet him too, unless you think he's already got his hands full?"  She throws the bartender an obviously fake pout and then flutters her eyelashes.

((Gack, this dialogue's too corny even for me))


*Spoiler*: _Bluff_ 




1d20+17
7+17 = 24

If this succeeds she'll try to rush the party in back before the bartender can recant.




((Gotta run for a bit, be back later tonight though))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When Glenn spoke, the bartender turned to him, looking away from Kara for only a moment, "We're all out..."



In that case, "I understand whats going on here sir. But you should understand something. I am no judge. I am a harbinger of thy unyielding spirit of man. Real men don't allow their honor to go slighted by being refused service! So sir, if you don't want to sell me a drink, than sell me the nasty mug of piss water you have and keep the change."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara wet her lips before continuing, "do you suppose he'd mind a little more company?"  She smiles and winks.  "I'm just dieing to meet the man that's brave enough to fight such a beast.  I know some of my friends would like to meet him too, unless you think he's already got his hands full?"  She throws the bartender an obviously fake pout and then flutters her eyelashes.
> 
> ((Gack, this dialogue's too corny even for me))
> 
> ...



The bartender shakes his head, "Sorry little miss," he sighs, "Cardel doesn't like to be disturbed, but if you're looking for someone give company to..." he winks back at her. 



strongarm85 said:


> In that case, "I understand whats going on here sir. But you should understand something. I am no judge. I am a harbinger of thy unyielding spirit of man. Real men don't allow their honor to go slighted by being refused service! So sir, if you don't want to sell me a drink, than sell me the nasty mug of piss water you have and keep the change."



When the bartender hears Glenn he just pours a glass of some beer and sits it up on the counter top, with a tiny shove he sends it towards the Paladin, "There--you happy." 

Cissinei stepped forward, "That's no way to treat someone," she said, "If he agrees to pay, you have to serve him what he ordered!" 

Now the man behind the counter glared at her, "I know his type, he's the kind here who comes tryin' to change things..." he glanced down the bar, "We'd prefer if you all just left...now." 

Cissinei looked to the Paladin and then back at the bartender, "We just came to ask questions. Let us talk to Cardel..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The bartender shakes his head, "Sorry little miss," he sighs, "Cardel doesn't like to be disturbed, but if you're looking for someone give company to..." he winks back at her.



((Quick question while I'm moving from here, this tavern's wood, yes?  Normal walls/door to the "back room"?))

Kara puts on a proper pouting face and considers the bartender, "I dunno, I look for a bit of danger in my man.  If they're too easy to keep hold of it's no fun."  She twists her pout into a thin smile and rubs the braided leather handle of her whip idly.  "Seems this Cardel's already beaten most of the fight out of you.  Are you asking a lady to settle for second place?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Quick question while I'm moving from here, this tavern's wood, yes?  Normal walls/door to the "back room"?))
> 
> Kara puts on a proper pouting face and considers the bartender, "I dunno, I look for a bit of danger in my man.  If they're too easy to keep hold of it's no fun."  She twists her pout into a thin smile and rubs the braided leather handle of her whip idly.  "Seems this Cardel's already beaten most of the fight out of you.  Are you asking a lady to settle for second place?"



"Look kid, I was just offering a suggestion, take it or leave it--but I doubt Cardel would be willing to just jump on the first woman that came ambling by," he sighed as he went to walk off from where she was, "And you can ignore me--go for that room if you want, but I'd expect Cardel's boy's to stop you..." 

Over by the door that lead into the back were four people who seemed to be doing nothing better than guarding it. 

The bar tender spoke again, "Cardel's been wanting to have some alone time with Miss Dahlia for some time really," he chuckled, "I just hope she's not too surprised." 

There was something about his tone and the way he chuckled that seemed odd.

((The door is wooden and so is the building mostly, but there is some metal parts too))


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 3, 2009)

There was a shout across the room. "Let go of me or else!" Dahlia grunted at Cardel trying to make a escape plan. But she didn't forget that he also hid her bow somewhere which also added up to her probem. Dahila stared blindly in the darkness with sharp eyes with her blond hair covering her face ready to punch the man.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2009)

/Edit:
Listen Check to see if Kara hears the commotion:
1d20+14
13+14 = 27

*Spoiler*: _If Successful_ 




Kara grabs Glenn and whispers, "sounds like there's trouble."  She then slips back to the others, "back room, now!"





*Spoiler*: _If Unsuccessful_ 




"Maybe that's good advice after all.  There's such a thing as too much excitement.  Can a girl get a drink?"  She smiles sweetly at the bartender.

She'll pay if required, while she sips her drink she'll use her '_detect thoughts'_ ability making arcs in the direction of the 'back room.'


*Spoiler*: _Here's the not-talking method_ 




Detect Thoughts
Duration Concentration, up to 7 minutes
60' cone

1st round detects presence of intelligence (duh)
2nd round detects number of intelligent thoughts and their intelligence score, if any are over 26 Kara's stunned and the spell ends here
3rd+ round will save vs. DC 15 to detect surface thoughts.

She'll "map" the back room getting a count of people then try to pick up surface thoughts of the bartender, the guards, and anyone in the back room (in that order).

She'll keep up the concentration even after she finishes in case she wants to follow-up.  Shouldn't be any particular sign she's doing anything other than enjoying her drink somewhat lost in thought.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

((Actually you're in another room, so they could probably hear you but would be unable to see.))


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 3, 2009)

((Ok I'll edit my post then))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2009)

((Just a note that I posted for Kara as well, in case it was missed in the odd timing))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> /Edit:
> Listen Check to see if Kara hears the commotion:
> 1d20+14
> 13+14 = 27
> ...




The sounds are loud, loud enough that most anyone in the bar could hear them, a few of the men closer to the door snicker. 

When Kara shouts out, there is an instant when time seems to slow down. There's still the four guarding the door, some of them are rather brutish and burly. Nearest to them is Glenn and even he is fifty feet off. 

*Initiative Rolls

*_Here's how this works, you go to the and you roll a twenty sided dice (the second to last one) *plus* your Initiative modifier, which can be found on your character sheet. These rolls determine your order in battle.

As a rule you can delay your actions to wait for someone else's, but you can never speed them up with out some kind of outside aid.

The condition of your characters before the battle will be the same when you enter battle, if you're hurt it carries over unless healed. As far as posting actions. If you don't know how to post actions or how to attack, just ask and I will help you. 
_


----------



## Kuno (Apr 3, 2009)

Raising the bandage around her eyes Heather looks around the room but remains silent, hidden amongst the folds of her cloak.  

With a sigh she nods to Kara.  ?Have to get involved in others business...?  Heather says pulling her bow and letting the hood fall back.  ?Then again?it doesn?t sound like she is enjoying herself.  Told you we should have done it the other way?? she says as she aims and waits.  

?You better move??  Heather snaps as she trains her arrow on the men.

Init:
1d20+5
7+5 = 12

HP: 64
AC: 18 

Saves
Fort: +7 (+5+2)
Ref: +10 (+5+5)
Will: +5 (+2 +3)


If they don?t move and put up a fight she will fire her bow.  Otherwise she will lower her bow slightly but stay on guard.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack
1d20+12
14+12 = 26

1d20+12
7+12 = 19

1d20+12
19+12 = 31

1d20+12
15+12 = 27

1d20+12
10+12 = 22

Damage
1d8+2
2+2 = 4

1d8+2
5+2 = 7

1d8+2
5+2 = 7

1d8+2
4+2 = 6

1d8+2
3+2 = 5


Rapid Shot
Attack
1d12+12
10+12 = 22

1d12+12
5+12 = 17

1d12+12
3+12 = 15

1d12+12
5+12 = 17

1d12+12
12+12 = 24

Damage
1d8+2
2+2 = 4

1d8+2
8+2 = 10

1d8+2
2+2 = 4

1d8+2
7+2 = 9

1d8+2
8+2 = 10


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 3, 2009)

Kara:
HP: 48
AC: 17, 15 Flat Footed, 12 Touch (though she appears unarmored)

Fort: +4
Ref: +4
Will: +9

Initiative:
1d20+2
6+2 = 8 (Pitiful, oh well)

Actions:
General:
If the men are unarmed or armed with non-lethal weapons, Kara will pull her whip (nonlethal) only.  If they're drawing lethal weapons she'll keep whip in her primary hand and rapier in her off hand.

She'll try to keep at 15' range with her whip reflected below.  If she's forced into close melee she'll need to change tactics.


*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Sense Motive to find the most Dexterous opponent:
1d20+19
17+19 = 36


*Spoiler*: _If they have a better than +2 adjustment to AC_ 




Feint attack them with her whip:
1d20+13
5+13 = 18 (opposed by Sense Motive + BAB)

If this is successful they lose their dex bonus until the end of Kara's next turn.  Pack Feint feat allows this to work for everyone not just Kara.




*Spoiler*: _If not, or if she can't tell_ 




"Aid Attack" on Glenn's opponent (assuming he's in melee)
1d20+6
1+6 = 7 (Fails, does nothing)








*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




As above:

*Spoiler*: _Feint_ 




1d20+13
18+13 = 31




*Spoiler*: _Aid_ 




1d20+6
8+6 = 14 (+2 to Glenn's next attack roll)








*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




As above:

*Spoiler*: _Feint_ 




1d20+13
11+13 = 24




*Spoiler*: _Aid_ 




1d20+6
12+6 = 18 (+2 to Glenn's next attack roll)








*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 




As above:

*Spoiler*: _Feint_ 




1d20+13
16+13 = 29




*Spoiler*: _Aid_ 




1d20+6
1+6 = 7 (fails, does nothing)








*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 




As above:

*Spoiler*: _Feint_ 




1d20+13
8+13 = 21




*Spoiler*: _Aid_ 




1d20+6
7+6 = 13 (+2 to Glenn's next attack roll)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

Dee steps back with her hand on her thin blade hilt, "Bullocks, this isn't me trouble to be dealt with," she turned to Cissinei, "Your mouth is partly to blame for this bit of shit we're in...fix it," Dee said as she reached up and straightened the hat upon her head. 

Cissinei glanced back at her sister, "You're going to wish you got in on this when you could..." 

Initiative:
1d20+6
20+6 = 26

HP: 51
AC: 13 [no armor]
Initiative: +6 [improved initiative]

Saves
Fort: 6 = 2[base] +2[CON] +2[Great FORT]
Ref: 4 = 2[base] +2[DEX]
Will: 6 = 5[base] +1[WIS]

Round 1:
Cissinei casts Mage Armor on herself. 

Round 2: 
Cissinei lets out opens her right hand, aiming the fingers out ahead of her, "Magic Missle," she shouts and glimmering orbs of light dance away from her fingers and towards her targets. She will target each person with one missile (Four people)

Damage:
 1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2) 
1d4+1 → [2,1] = (3) 
1d4+1 → [3,1] = (4) 
1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2) 



Round 3: 
Cissinei decides to send Saxton in for an attack, "Get in there and help the others clear a path!" she orders him.

Attack:
 1d20+2; 1d6+2 → [18,2] = (20)

Damage:

1d20+2; 1d6+2 → [2,2] = (4) 


Round 4:
Next Cissinei will try and Scorching ray the nearest two people. 

Attack:
 1d20+0; 4d6 → [8,0] = (8)

Damage:
 
1d20+0; 4d6 → [3,5,2,2] = (12)

Attack:
 
1d20+0; 4d6 → [12,0] = (12)

Damage:
 
1d20+0; 4d6 → [4,5,4,5] = (18)


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 4, 2009)

"There is one thing wrong with your with the assessments made about me. I am not the kind of man who comes in and tries to change everything. I am the kind of man who comes in and changes everything!"

Glenn moves to the front of the group. His goal is turn the majority of the aggression against him. He has his long sword drawn in his right hand.

"Anyone who fights for blood will meet my blade! And anyone else can meet my fists."

Skylark, who is nearby and shares an Empathetic link with Glenn, prepares to swoop in through the door and anyone attempting to block the exits will be pounced on.

Glenn 

Initative
1d20 + 5
10+5 = 15

HP: 70
AC: 19 = 10 + 8[Full Plate] + 1 [Dexterity]

Attack Modifier
Attack (handheld): +12/+7 = 8 [base] +4 [strength]

Saves (Shares Saves with Skylark)
Fortitude save: +13 = 6 [base] +3 [constitution] +4 [paladin charisma]
Reflex save: +8 = +8 (Skylark)
Will save: +8 = 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +4 [paladin charisma]

Round 1 - 5: Glenn attacks the biggest armed thread with his sword. If there are no armed threats he uses his fists.

Round 1: As a free action Glenn uses detect evil. Evil armed targets take priority over non-evil armed targets. 

If a target is decidedly evil, also use Smite Evil. This adds +4 to the attack roll and + Character level to the damage. This can be done twice in a day.

Round 1:
Attack Roll 1:
1d20+12
11+12 = 23

Damage Roll 1:
1d8+4
6+4 = 10

Attack Roll 2:
1d20+7
16+7 = 23

Damage Roll 2:
1d8+4
1+4 = 5

Round 2:
Attack Roll 1:
1d20+12
14+12 = 26

Damage Roll 1:
1d8+4
4+4 = 8

Attack Roll 2:
1d20+7
18+7 = 25

Damage Roll 2:
1d8+4
8+4 = 12

Round 3:
Attack Roll 1:
1d20+12
6+12 = 18

Damage Roll 1:
1d8+4
5+4 = 9

Attack Roll 2:
1d20+7
5+7 = 12

Damage Roll 2:
1d8+4
6+4 = 10

Round 4:
Attack Roll 1:
1d20+12
13+12 = 25

Damage Roll 1:
1d8+4
7+4 = 11

Attack Roll 2:
1d20+7
7+7 = 14

Damage Roll 2:
1d8+4
1+4 = 5

Round 5:
Attack Roll 1:
1d20+12
18+12 = 30

Damage Roll 1:
1d8+4
3+4 = 7

Attack Roll 2:
1d20+7
4+7 = 11

Damage Roll 2:
1d8+4
3+4 = 7

Skylark 

Initative
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

HP: 72
AC: 21 ( -1 large +2 Dex +10 natural)

Saves (Shares Saves with Glenn)
Fortitude save: +13 = 6 [base] +3 [constitution] +4 [paladin charisma]
Reflex save: +8 = +8 (Skylark)
Will save: +8 = 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +4 [paladin charisma]

Round 1: Prepare to swoop and pounce

Round 2: Pounce on any bad guys trying to block the door. On a sucessful ponce he gets a bonus attack of 1d6+2 for a rake plus the target gets knocked down. Opponent with back turned to Skylark would be flat footed.

Attack: 
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

Damage:
1d6+2
3+2 = 5

Round 3 through 5: Bite and Screech at any opposition trying to move towards the door.

Attack:
1d20+9
15+9 = 24

Damage:
2d6+4
3,2+4 = 9

Attack:
1d20+9
4+9 = 13

Damage:
2d6+4
3,4+4 = 11

Attack:
1d20+9
6+9 = 15

Damage:
2d6+4
5,6+4 = 15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 4, 2009)

*Ema, Observer and Koi...if you need help rolling just let me know or tell me what you want done and I can roll for you. *


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2009)

Flynn takes a step forward, drawing _Backbiter_. The longsword feels good in his hands, and he takes another step forward. These men had started the fight. He would aim to kill.

*Initiative*
Roll(1d20)+7:
5,+7
Total:13

*Attack*
A beggining roll and a tutorial in the Convo thred would be nice, then I can handle them on my own.
Anyways, Flynn steps forward aggresively, attacking to kill anyone that comes with swinging distance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 4, 2009)

You're being a fighter makes this easier, I will roll for you to show you how things will go for your character. The problem with doing an across the board tutorial is that all of the classes differ slightly. 

Okay, so this applies for *Observer *mostly...

Classes that have no magic are easier normally though. He's already done his initiative roll seen in the post above. As a fighter there really isn't much work for him to do with rolls besides attack and damage. There's four targets for him to attack. 

The attack rolls are made to see *if Flynn's attack lands. *To figure out what you roll for the attack with a melee weapon you take your Base number (seen on the character sheet) and add it to your strength [STR] modifier, the modifier is actually the number in the brackets, in Flynn's case a *4*. 



> Attacks:
> Base: 7/2
> Melee: *+11/+6* = 7/2 [base] +4 [strength]
> Ranged: +10/+5 = 7/2[base] +3 [dexterity]
> Grapple: +11/+6 = 7/2 [base] +4 [strength]


Because Flynn is a higher level he gets a second attack every round, the number after the slash is his second attack. So his base is 7/2...the second attack has less chance of hitting because of its lower base. On your sheet these things are already done for you, his melee attack is in bold. 

Essentially Flynn will make one set of attacks per round:
*
Round1:*
   1d20+11;1d20+6 → [16,11] = (27) 
   1d20+11;1d20+6 → [4,6] = (10)

*Round 2:*
   1d20+11;1d20+6 → [12,11] = (23) 
   1d20+11;1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17)
*
Round 3:*
   1d20+11;1d20+6 → [2,11] = (13) 
   1d20+11;1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)

*Round 4:*
   1d20+11;1d20+6 → [17,11] = (28) 
   1d20+11;1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)

*Round 5:*
   1d20+11;1d20+6 → [15,11] = (26) 
   1d20+11;1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)

These are Flynn's attack rolls. Now for the damage. Simply put a melee weapon does what every damage the sheet says it does *plus your str modifier.*



> Longsword [*1d8*, crit 19-20/x2 4 lb, one-handed, slashing]


So you roll a *d8 *(eight sided dice) plus 4 for Flynn...*1d8+4*. So here we go:
*
Round 1-5 Damage:*
   1d8+4 → [1,4] = (5) 
   1d8+4 → [7,4] = (11) 
   1d8+4 → [7,4] = (11) 
   1d8+4 → [6,4] = (10) 
   1d8+4 → [3,4] = (7)

Even though he attacked twice in one round, both attacks do the same amount of damage. So we only rolled five attacks...is there anything unclear?

*EDIT: Please note that if you're a ranged or magic attacker, you're attacks will not work like this. *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2009)

Madeleine's Rolls on Standby:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Initiative: 



*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23) 

Attack:
 1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22) 
1d20+11 → [15,11] = (26) 
1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30) 
1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19) 
1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20) 


Damage:
 1d10+1+2d6+1d6 → [4,1,6,4,1] = (16) 
1d10+1+2d6+1d6 → [6,1,6,4,4] = (21) 
1d10+1+2d6+1d6 → [2,1,6,6,2] = (17) 
1d10+1+2d6+1d6 → [7,1,6,6,2] = (22) 
1d10+1+2d6+1d6 → [8,1,3,1,6] = (19)





Initiative for the guards of the door:
 1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19) (Humans x2) 
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17) (Orcs x2) 

*Battle!:* 
Before anything can get underway Cissinei steps forward and casts *Mage Armor *on herself, increasing her armor slightly. Seeing that these men are serious, Madeleine steps forward and unleashes an arrow from her bow, the arrow finds its way into one of the Orc guards [39-16 = 23].

One of the Human men lashes out with a sword hitting Madeleine but she's able to block the attack with her own bow. [miss] The second man also attacks and she is missed with it. [miss] One of the Orcs rushes Heather and lands a hit on her, [64-11 = 53]. The second Orc attacked Flynn but easilly missed.  

Glenn steps in to attack the first of the Orc guards, the same one that Madeleine hit. He lashs out with 2 attacks dealing substantial damage, [23-19 = 4]. Flynn hits the same Orc, killing him [4-5 = DEAD]

Now Heather steps in to take shots at one of the Humans [25-4 = 21], her arrow sails through the air hititng its target. Kara is actually too far back to hit with her whip, but she can assit Glenn on his next. Cissinei actually takes aim with Magic Missile to hit one of the Human guards [21-2-3-4-2 = 10]. Madeleine fires an arrow, hitting the other Human guard [25-21 = 4].

One of the Human guards yells, "You little assholes, we already told you that you didn't belong here!" He tires to attack Glenn but his attack clatters off against the Paladin's armor. The other Human swings at Heather, "Just hold still!" he yells as his attack lands [53-13 = 40].

There's only one Orc left out of the bunch, but he's at full strength, he manages to get a critical attack in on Flynn, [96-30 = 66]. Glenn retaliates cutting into the Orc [39-20 = 19]. Glenn also hits the Orc twice, killing it [19-22 = DEAD].

Heather's next attack kills the weaker of the two Humans [4-7 = DEAD] and Kara is able to Feint the last one lowering his DEX bonus from his Armor for the next round of attacks. 

When Cissinei has Saxton attack, the skeleton cuts into the other guard [10-4 = 6] Of course Madeleine pumps one last arrow into the man killing him off. (no need to check the damage on that one)

As the bar falls silent and the four men lay on the floor dead and dying Cissinei smiles, "You did good Saxton," she says and then she turns back to Dee, "Told you we didn't need your help!" 

*END OF COMBAT*

EXP will come later. 

*Cardel runs to the door in a huff, holding his clothes around himself, "Shit, what the fuck happened...my men--you killed my men! Just who the hell do you think you are!" *

_Ema, your character can move around as she wants now. _


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

"Gah!" Flynn cries out in pain as the orc hits him, but manages to launch an attack of his own, and the paladin finishes the orc off. "Damn..." Flynn mutters through clenched teeth as he observes the wound. It hurt. Alot.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Cardel runs to the door in a huff, holding his clothes around himself, "Shit, what the fuck happened...my men--you killed my men! Just who the hell do you think you are!" *



Glenn snaps his sword towards the ground flinging the blood on the blade to the floor in a puddle. He sheathed his sword and walked back over to the bar and grabbed his drink and downed it fast before walking over to Heather and laying a hand over her wound and channeling positive energy into it. As he does this he says to Cardel, "So, are you the man who tried to sweeten the Lord's giant contract by asking for his daughter too?"

((Spell being used on Heather is Cure Light wounds. It heals for 1D8+ 1 per caster level up to a maximum of 5))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2009)

As Glenn heals Heather ((I'll trust you to roll it man )) Deirdre sauntered up past the Paladin and the others with her thinblade, bending it in her hands as she walked, her green eyes moved around the room and she came to a stop closer to the door to the other room where Cardel stood.

"It would seem you should have invested in some better friends, mate," she said as she placed her shoe on a vacant stool. She turned to the Paladin, "It'd be best if ya' blokes sit down and shut the Hell up--if I have to fight I won't be nearly as merciful as the Paladin here." 

As she spoke she leveled the sword out and it blazed with flames, "I'll kill the whole lot of you for so much as thinking about attacking." 

Madeleine looked to Glenn, "Sir Glenn," she cleared her throat, "Would you like to interview Cardel for us...possibly with Kara's help? Dee's not the most diplomatic of people."

Cissinei glanced over to where Ver was after the battle had ended, "You don't fancy yourself a fighter?" she asked, "I'm not really all that good at it...its kind of why I have Saxton around," she called the skeleton to her side (he was still under the illusion spell to look like a regular man).


----------



## Serp (Apr 5, 2009)

Ver looked over at Cissinei. 
"No its not that, I can fight I just don't like to fight head on, I would rather sit back gather info and if I can blast it with some magic."

Ver looked at the skeleton. 
"You know, I wouldn't mind having someone like that around." although he was under the illusion spell Ver could feel that he was dead.

"What magic did you have to know to get him?" Ver asked. She wanted one of them or at least a very reliable lizard mount.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ver looked over at Cissinei.
> "No its not that, I can fight I just don't like to fight head on, I would rather sit back gather info and if I can blast it with some magic."
> 
> Ver looked at the skeleton.
> ...



Cissinei smiled slyly, "He was actually given to me by my group--he signed up to be a tool against evil and evil Necromancers. My spells keep him in check and help me bring him back when he's destroyed," she chuckled, "This is probably the tenth time I've had to bring him back...but we're strictly forbidden from raising other undead unless there is a really dire circumstance--I've never actually had to do it." 

With a sigh she added, "But really, Saxton just replaces my familiar."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 5, 2009)

(rolled low 6 Hp healed)

"Fine with me, I'll trust you to see to him." says as he motions to Flynn.

Glenn cast the spell "Zone of Truth" centered in the area Cardel is standing. It extends away from that point in a 20 foot radius. Anyone inside of the spell range has to make an successful Will Saving throw or will be unable. Anyone who fails will know immediately that they're under the effect of such a spell.

"Cardel, I have a couple of reasons to want to take out my frustrations on you right now. The only thing preventing me from doing so is the fact that there bigger things at risk, such as the potential fate of this city and all who dwell in it. Know, that I am also under the effects of my own enchantment and cannot lie. Your fate, the fate of those in this room, the fate of all of us and everything we hold dear could hinge on what you tell me. Tell me everything you know about the Nimbus, the Cloud Giant, who is actively participating in the attack, any attack plans, as well as any intelligence you've managed to gain. Failing to do so could result in dire consequences for this city."

((
Diplomacy roll

Roll(1d20)+21:
20,+21
Total:41

Sweet, Nat 20!))


----------



## Serp (Apr 5, 2009)

Ver looked at Cissinei. "Necromancy ey, I know most chicks wouldn't think it nice but I like to play with dead things too." Ver smiled.

"10th time, how long have you had him or is he just that brittle?" Ver chuckled.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ver looked at Cissinei. "Necromancy ey, I know most chicks wouldn't think it nice but I like to play with dead things too." Ver smiled.
> 
> "10th time, how long have you had him or is he just that brittle?" Ver chuckled.



Cissinei grimaced, "I've had him for over a year now--he's a skeleton, he should be brittle," she looked back at him, "But he takes care of me and I take care of him." 



strongarm85 said:


> (rolled low 6 Hp healed)
> 
> "Fine with me, I'll trust you to see to him." says as he motions to Flynn.
> 
> ...



"What's there to know about Nimbus?" asked Cardel, "He's a giant who was going to make me a lot of money until you killed my best men, honestly I have no dealing with him...or haven't before. Generally he doesn't come to the slums to make his demands, I guess what he wants we don't have a lot of around here."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "What's there to know about Nimbus?" asked Cardel, "He's a giant who was going to make me a lot of money until you killed my best men, honestly I have no dealing with him...or haven't before. Generally he doesn't come to the slums to make his demands, I guess what he wants we don't have a lot of around here."



"If they where truly your best men, then you where doomed from the start. My Griffin would have been enough to stop your men. Cloud Giants often have several Griffins and Wyverns guarding their home. Never mind any other pets or slaves they have in their clutches. Never mind that they tend to live close to their kinfolk. One does not merely fight a Cloud Giant, he fights everything the Cloud Giant has, their kin, and everything their kin have. Had you attacked and failed, this city all in it would have suffered a terrible price."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2009)

Flynn's waited long enough. "What do you _know_ about this cloud ginat?" He asked harshly. "You can't have possibly planned to run in blind."

Flynn uses intimidate (If I've done this wrong, then ignore it )

Roll(1d20)+12:
4,+12
Total:16


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "If they where truly your best men, then you where doomed from the start. My Griffin would have been enough to stop your men. Cloud Giants often have several Griffins and Wyverns guarding their home. Never mind any other pets or slaves they have in their clutches. Never mind that they tend to live close to their kinfolk. One does not merely fight a Cloud Giant, he fights everything the Cloud Giant has, their kin, and everything their kin have. Had you attacked and failed, this city all in it would have suffered a terrible price."





The Observer said:


> Flynn's waited long enough. "What do you _know_ about this cloud ginat?" He asked harshly. "You can't have possibly planned to run in blind."
> 
> Flynn uses intimidate (If I've done this wrong, then ignore it )
> 
> ...



Cardel stood with his arms folded, "Be that as it may, I don't know much about the giant. I just know a few of the regions where he can be found...and even that isn't much." He paused to look around, "He's been seen as close to town as the beaches just up shore, to the forests further to the north and he's most often seen in the mountains due West." 

He smiled now, "Even if you have killed my men, there are more here who will take the contract--who would love to help me bring this things head back and collect the old man's bounty. A man could move out of the slums and take a nice wench with that kind of gold." 

Cissinei seemed angry, "Is that all you lot care about, gold and easy lasses?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2009)

"If you have any brains at all you'll forget this plan."  Kara kept her face expressionless, pushing down the desire to simply silence this scum on a more permanent basis.  "Give us the contract and let us deal with Nimbus, I'm sure you'll agree that we're more prepared for this than you are."

"Unless you really think you're in a position to negotiate right now?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "If you have any brains at all you'll forget this plan."  Kara kept her face expressionless, pushing down the desire to simply silence this scum on a more permanent basis.  "Give us the contract and let us deal with Nimbus, I'm sure you'll agree that we're more prepared for this than you are."
> 
> "Unless you really think you're in a position to negotiate right now?"



"You're really the one's who should be worried...I still have the contract--I still hold the cards, right?" Cardel said.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "You're really the one's who should be worried...I still have the contract--I still hold the cards, right?" Cardel said.



"No," Glenn said, "the contract only guarantees that you get your a reward for dealing with Nimbus. It doesn't prohibit anyone else from dealing with the giant, nor does it grant you earnings if someone else deals with the Giant before you do. If you don't deal with the giant yourself then you will not receive your reward."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "You're really the one's who should be worried...I still have the contract--I still hold the cards, right?" Cardel said.



"You hold a card.  And now's the time for you to choose how to play it."  Kara pauses a moment to look around the room.  "You can give us the contract and go back to your pathetic life, that's the option I'd choose."

"Or you can refuse and cause trouble for us.  But then there's the matter of what happened tonight that would need cleared up.  I'm sure my friend here would insist that we get the local authorities involved, you can't collect on the contract if you're rotting in a cell."

She shrugs, "for that matter, this assumes that we can keep the others in line.  Some of them might decide that all of this would be quite easier if you never arrived at the authorities after all.  'He broke free, grabbed a sword, tried to fight his way to freedom.'"  She smiles pointedly at him.

"Like I said, much easier if you just give us the contract and we forget about each other."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

Deirdre spoke, "I for one would rather not involve any authorities..." she spoke up. "There's just something troublesome about the law being involved." 

Finally Cardel pulled a coiled up piece of paper out of his cloak, he handed it over to Kara, "Bear this in mind...we might still come after the giant--and you now...this contract was mine first and mine by virtue of the contract holder..."
_
The party can now leave to head somewhere else, talk to someone here in the tavern or interact in the tavern here. _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Finally Cardel pulled a coiled up piece of paper out of his cloak, he handed it over to Kara, "Bear this in mind...we might still come after the giant--and you now...this contract was mine first and mine by virtue of the contract holder..."



Kara smiles sweetly as she takes the contract, "I'm sure you will.  But make sure that you know who you're dealing with.  Get too close to the fire and you'll end up burned."

After getting the contract she turns to the others, "I think we might find the reception back at the Sleep Wood Tavern more to our liking."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2009)

"Excellent," Flynn replied briskly, trying to hide his injuries. It wasn't serious damage, but it did hurt...and the rush of battle adrenaline had left him now, making him feel shaky and weak.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiles sweetly as she takes the contract, "I'm sure you will.  But make sure that you know who you're dealing with.  Get too close to the fire and you'll end up burned."
> 
> After getting the contract she turns to the others, "I think we might find the reception back at the Sleep Wood Tavern more to our liking."



The bar tender chuckled, "Awe what's the matter? Beating up all my clients got you bored?" he reached behind the bar and pulled out a little piece of paper. His thick knoby hands curled up as he bent down to write on it, "I know the guy down at Sleepy Wood--tell him I sent you with this note and you'll get a free round..." 

Cissinei grimaced, "We killed four of your patrons..."

"It was good entertainment," the bartender said. 



The Observer said:


> "Excellent," Flynn replied briskly, trying to hide his injuries. It wasn't serious damage, but it did hurt...and the rush of battle adrenaline had left him now, making him feel shaky and weak.



When he spoke Cissinei touched his arm, "Are you okay?" she asked as she leaned out to look into his face, "I'm sure that when we're clear of here we can find you a Cleric or someone to help you with all of that..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The bar tender chuckled, "Awe what's the matter? Beating up all my clients got you bored?" he reached behind the bar and pulled out a little piece of paper. His thick knoby hands curled up as he bent down to write on it, "I know the guy down at Sleepy Wood--tell him I sent you with this note and you'll get a free round..."



"Thanks," Kara approached and continued quietly.  "I have some other things to attend to at the moment, but I may have some... business... for you in a few days."

Finally Kara turned to Dahlia, "Are you okay?  Why don't you come with us for a bit, you can get cleaned up and relax in a somewhat more comfortable environment."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2009)

Kara's Spot Check:
1d20+15
13+15 = 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

Kara manages to notice that the blood from the bodies is actually flowing down through the rain for a good little ways--these people have been here at least a few minutes. 

As she gets closer she can see there isn't any traps or the like--but there is something engraved on the clothe that these men where over their armor. A symbol that is foreign to Kara...



All of the men wear this. Some of them are mutilated though, almost shredded up by whatever has done this.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 6, 2009)

Glenn and Skylark's spot checks

Glenn 1d20+2
19+2 = 21

Skylark 1d20+11
18+11 = 29


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2009)

Kara jogs forward once she's convinced there's no waiting ambush.  The symbol may be unfamiliar to her, but maybe something else will yield a clue.  She starts searching through the bodies to see if they carry anything that would help.

Search:
1d20+8
17+8 = 25


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn and Skylark's spot checks
> 
> Glenn 1d20+2
> 19+2 = 21
> ...



Glenn notices the same thing that Kara notices, accept that he also picks up a little tactical information. Judging by how all the men died and the fact that the bodies don't seem to have been moved, its hard to say that this was an ambush as usually people would have drawn in closer to fight. 

Glenn alone doesn't have a way of seeing how many attackers there were. Although Skylark sees one distinct thing when he looks, there are no foot prints and something is missing from the bodies--

There are arrow holes, but no arrows...




EvilMoogle said:


> Kara jogs forward once she's convinced there's no waiting ambush. The symbol may be unfamiliar to her, but maybe something else will yield a clue. She starts searching through the bodies to see if they carry anything that would help.
> 
> Search:
> 1d20+8
> 17+8 = 25



 Kara finds no footprints, nothing that she could use to find out what exactly caused these men to die other than the fact that they were shot with arrows that were removed. 

Something else was taken from them too--they're hearts.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 6, 2009)

Glenn walks close to Kara, "Be careful, there aren't any tracks near the bodies. These men where probably killed at distance."

Skylark, who was following Glenn from a few feet behind called gave a loud screech and passed Glenn, running ahead towards the bodies. "I think Skylark has noticed something."

Skylark stops short of the nearest body and points his beak towards an arrow hole in the armor that is missing an arrow.

"Once again your eyes have proven far better than mine old friend." Glenn says, "its quite puzzling though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2009)

"They're not just dead, they're... mutilated."  Kara stands from her search, the rain mixing with the blood on her hands.  "Their hearts were removed.  Someone--  Something had to get close to do that."

"Who or what, I'll admit this is a bit outside of my area of expertise."  She somberly looks at the bodies again.  "Will you all give me a hand with them?  We should take them to a temple, it isn't right to leave them in the rain for the rats."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 6, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "They're not just dead, they're... mutilated."  Kara stands from her search, the rain mixing with the blood on her hands.  "Their hearts were removed.  Someone--  Something had to get close to do that."
> 
> "Who or what, I'll admit this is a bit outside of my area of expertise."  She somberly looks at the bodies again.  "Will you all give me a hand with them?  We should take them to a temple, it isn't right to leave them in the rain for the rats."



"Of course," Glenn said, "we should try and find a cart. Moving them any other way will be difficult in this weather."

"I wonder though, when I met the lord's daughter earlier, before she went off to play with Skylark, she asked me if I was a judge. The Lord said they where caretakers of the land, and crusaders for justice. It is probably their duty to uphold the law too. In any case, they may be judges.

"What bothers me the most though is the lack of footprints. To collect the arrows and remove the hearts of these men would require delicate footwork, probably an elf. This is either the work of magic, an extremely skilled assassin, or both."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2009)

"Judges?"  Kara considered this, "I hope indeed that there is a chance to judge someone for this deed. But first there's a need see these men to their final burial.  I saw a temple of Pelor earlier, hopefully someone is still up."

"As to who did it, they were undoubtedly skilled to kill them before they could mount a defense.  But the lack of tracks could be mundane.  Tracks don't show up very well in the city to begin with, the rain would obliterate them pretty quickly."  She sighs, "but it doesn't hurt to be careful."

((How far is this from the Temple?  If it's fairly close lugging the bodies shouldn't be that hard.  If it's far we'll need to find a cart or something.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

((The Temple of Pelor is further back up in the city, it might be a bit of a ways, but you could borrow a cart or something...))

Madeleine padded around in small circles, "Look at this guys," she said, "No tracks?" she paused, "Some types, such as Druids and Scouts just learn not to make tracks when they don't want to." 

Cissinei grumbled, "You blokes are easily impressed," she started, "I just shot magical bolts of lights from my fingers and no one batted an eye." 

"It may seem we could inquire to what kind of organization these symbols belong," Madeleine said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2009)

Kara nods, "I thought asking the priest about it would be as good a place to start as any."

Kara will search the area for a cart they can borrow and (assuming she can find something) she'll start loading the bodies as gently as she can manage.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2009)

33% of Kara finding and empty usable cart. 
 
1d100 → [32] = (32) (Damn, cutting it close)

Kara finds a cart large enough to fit the bodies in. Off in the distance through the rain she can spot the towering top of a Temple of Pelor reaching up into the overcast sky.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2009)

Kara trudges through the rain with the others until the temple is near, wordlessly she leaves the cart behind, motioning for the others to wait a moment and approaches the temple door.

She knocks several times heavily on the door and waits for a response.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara trudges through the rain with the others until the temple is near, wordlessly she leaves the cart behind, motioning for the others to wait a moment and approaches the temple door.
> 
> She knocks several times heavily on the door and waits for a response.



Its a moment before the door finally opened and a middle aged woman filled the doorway. She pushed her spectacles up onto her nose as she stayed just out of reach of the rain, "Is there anything I could help you with, little dear?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its a moment before the door finally opened and a middle aged woman filled the doorway. She pushed her spectacles up onto her nose as she stayed just out of reach of the rain, "Is there anything I could help you with, little dear?"



"I sorry to disturb you so late madam, sorrier still to bring such ill tidings as these," Kara's voice was subdued, lacking her usual energy.  "We came across a heinous crime while traveling, seven men cut down; unable to even fight back by all appearances."

"We couldn't leave them in the alley for the vermin, here was the first place that I could find where they might find their proper resting place."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2009)

The woman glared over at the bodies, "Templar Knights of Saint Arambula..." she muttered as she stared past Kara. It seemed she knew their garbs. She put a hand on the girl's shoulder, "I would love to be able to take them and give them a resting place, but I fear what the Church of Arambula would say if they knew that..._Heathen_ hands touched the bodies of their slain Knights..." 

She paused, "You will have to take them to Father Lamosa at their Church...its gated off from the rest of the city and set up like a garrison, itshard to miss."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2009)

"I will do that then, thank you."  Kara paused a moment before leaving, "You said that they were Templar Knights of Saint Arambula?  What does that mean exactly?  Are they some sort of Paladins?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2009)

"Not Paladins," she started, "They're the Knights, Crusaders of their God," she said solemnly, "Most possess no skill with wand or somatic gesture, but they have a devout faith to the one they call Arambula, he died only a hundred years ago and yet the following that bares his name has grown at an alarming rate," she paused. 

"Most view the other Temples with a kins of disdain," she added.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2009)

"Well regardless of their opinions on other churches, they deserve to know the fate of their followers.  Thank you for the direction we best be about this task as quickly as possible."  With that Kara excused herself and set about towards the indicated Church.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2009)

The party finds their way to the gates of a large ornate looking building. A guard post was unmanned out in front of the place and it was only a little ways further to the actual Church itself.

The sun was starting to set now and somewhere down the street a lone figure set about casting the spell the lit the lamps that lined the road. Most of the blood had been washed off of the cart of bodies. Cissinei sighed, "I could cast a spell to preserve them..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2009)

"Probably best if you don't, who knows how they'll react to magic being used on their dead."  Kara sighs, "Lets get this dreary duty over with."

Kara will lead the others towards the church, if they're not approached before arriving she'll repeat the previous process, approaching alone with the cart a short distance away.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 7, 2009)

Glenn sighed, "Well, given what the lady at the temple of Palor said they might take offense to that. You may want to cover your ears for this one. Skylark! Announce our presence!"

Skylark climbed on top of the empty guard post and gave the loudest, head splitting screech directed towards the church.


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2009)

"If that'd get rid of the smell.." Calloway mutters under his breath, glancing toward the cart out of the corner of his eye.  Siegmund keeps a few paces off to the side, ears back slightly  as he trots along with the party.  "Siegmund, do us a favor?" he asks, looking to the cat, and then nodding to the guardpost.  The cat blinks at him and then slinks off to go check it out, to see if there's anything of interest/anything Calloway might want to nick.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2009)

*Seigmund's Rolls:*

Spot:
1d20+3
12+3 = 15

Move Silently:
1d20+8
10+8 = 18

Listen:
1d20+3
20+3 = 23

Hide:
1d20+16
11+16 = 27

Before the party continues Sigmund goes to check out the guard post, he finds a nude man knocked out on the. After licking at the back of his neck the cat determines him to be out cold. 

When the cat returns to the party, he were the bucket like helmet of a Templar and is purring loudly.

As the party advances up towards the building, Glenn has Skylark let out a bellowing screech. Only a few moments later someone appears on the scene from down the side of the building. They seem to have been on guard duty. 

_Enter Jello's character. _


----------



## Koi (Apr 7, 2009)

Calloway chuckles a bit as Siegmund returns.  "Oh?  Going into battle, I see?" he asks, raising a thin brow.  He yowls loudly, which causes Calloway to pause, and glance toward the post.  "Yes?  Found something else..?" he asks, taking a few steps toward it, following Siegmund back. The cat lowers his head, dropping the bucket down with a _clank_ next to the man.  Calloway looks down and is taken aback.  "..Ah, I see.." he mutters, and dashes back to the party, sidling up to Madeleine.  "There's a body in there.. naked as a jay and knocked out cold," he whispers in Elfish, trying not to cause alarm.  "Something is off."  He nods toward the post, where Siegmund sits, sticking his head back into the bucket.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

A tall figure, clothed in robes of white bearing the Templar cross approaches the party. He is a young human male, with dark brown hair, a strong angular face, and fair skin. His voice is smooth as honey as asks, "How may I serve you, good travellers?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 8, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> A tall figure, clothed in robes of white bearing the Templar cross approaches the party. He is a young human male, with dark brown hair, a strong angular face, and fair skin. His voice is smooth as honey as asks, "How may I serve you, good travellers?"



"We found several of your men killed in the street and brought them back here for you. Aside from loading them into the cart they haven't been touched by our hands, or anyone else's. However, their hearts have all been removed from their chests.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "We found several of your men killed in the street and brought them back here for you. Aside from loading them into the cart they haven't been touched by our hands, or anyone else's. However, their hearts have all been removed from their chests.



"Ammon be merciful," the Templar cries out, covering his mouth in shock. He walks up to the cart to take a closer look. "Who could have done such profane things to their bodies?"

A single tear rolls down his cheek as he gently closes the eyes of one of the dead Templar in the cart. "Rest now, my brother," he whispers, "I will meet you again in Paradise."

He turns to the party again. "For bringing the bodies of my brothers to us, you have my most sincere thanks. Come with me, you must describe what you found to Father Lamosa."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Cissinei stepped forward, "Lamosa? Ammon?" she wondered out loud, "You're going to have to explain this religion of yours to us some," she said as pulled her spell book closer to her body. 

The party followed after the Templar.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2009)

Calloway purses his lips, glancing back to the guardpost as Siegmund mews and then bounds back to the party.  "Seriously.. that _can't_ be right," he muses, looking to Madeleine as they continue forward.  "Constant vigilance, Siegmund," he whispers, brow arches as he looks to the cat, who follows a few paces away.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

((Were you meaning to speak to Madeleine in Elvan?)) 

Madeleine follows along with the others, glancing back every once in a while. When Calloway speaks to her she nods silently and continues with her bow slung back over her shoulder. She mutters in a barely audible tone, "I'm wondering where Barbaneth got off to..." 

Cissinei tries to keep Saxton out of sight as well as she can, while his disguise is good, she doesn't know what these people think of undead or Necromancers.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2009)

(oh, yeah, i forgot to note that, my bad)  "Hm, that is curious," he whispers back in Elvan.  Siegmund follows doggedly behind, extremely alert to their surroundings, his eyes wide and taking everything in as they go.  Calloway looks straight ahead, but glances here and there from the corners of his eyes as he relaxes his stance a bit, trying not to look visibly wary.  "..Who do you think took the chap's clothes, eh?" he asks in Elvan, his tone curious, but his voice still a whisper.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

"Come this way," the Templar motions to the party. "Father Lamosa will be in the Rectory. We shall first go into the Church. I will see if I can get the Father to meet with you so that you can tell him of what you found."

The Templar leads the party into the Church.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Koi said:


> (oh, yeah, i forgot to note that, my bad)  "Hm, that is curious," he whispers back in Elvan.  Siegmund follows doggedly behind, extremely alert to their surroundings, his eyes wide and taking everything in as they go.  Calloway looks straight ahead, but glances here and there from the corners of his eyes as he relaxes his stance a bit, trying not to look visibly wary.  "..Who do you think took the chap's clothes, eh?" he asks in Elvan, his tone curious, but his voice still a whisper.



"Well he has a tendency to wander off, I just think this Church would interest him," she said. 



Jello Biafra said:


> "Come this way," the Templar motions to the party. "Father Lamosa will be in the Rectory. We shall first go into the Church. I will see if I can get the Father to meet with you so that you can tell him of what you found."
> 
> The Templar leads the party into the Church.



The party follows behind the Templar. As they do Cissinei is sure to Saxton away from anything like Holy water or the like. She moves closer to the Templar as they walk, "Pardon, but may I ask you're name?" she paused, "Mine's Cissnei."


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2009)

"True enough," Calloway nods, glancing about a bit.  As they walk, Siegmund drifts further and further away.  "Go ahead, you.  Go explore, I don't mind.  Just don't get too curious, yeah?" he winks.  "Stay out of trouble.  And keep both eyes and ears out, alright?"  Siegmund gives a flick of his tail and is off, slinking through the shadows as he tries to get a feel for the place.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

As the cat makes his way off from the group, they continue back towards the Rectory. The halls of the Church are stone all around and lit by torches that lined the hallway. 

There's a sweet smoky smell in the hallway, incense burning somewhere. The Templar leads them on.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The party follows behind the Templar. As they do Cissinei is sure to Saxton away from anything like Holy water or the like. She moves closer to the Templar as they walk, "Pardon, but may I ask you're name?" she paused, "Mine's Cissnei."



"My name? You can call me Gerrard, Madame Cissnei. Come this way, the Father is just over here. I will summon him presently."

Gerrard walks to the door of the rectory. With a quick sacrament, he lightly knocks on the great door. "Father, I have urgent news! A group of fellow Templar have been killed and defiled outside of the village!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Father Lamosa is an old man with a clean shaven face, his arm is lined with Platinum bangles that jingle as he turns to speak to the Templar. He pulls his glasses away from his face and furrows his brow. 

"Now that..." he glances around and then stands from his chair slowly, "...well we didn't expect them to be discovered so quickly." He cleared his throat and moved towards a book shelf, "The hearts were removed I take it...no point in there being any reason to see that we take the blame for this, heart removal is something that those savages who are devoted to Nerull would partake--" 

He flipped through a book without glancing back at her, "Was the stone recovered?"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

Gerrard approaches Father Lamosa from behind, silent as the grave. "The stone..." mutters, "yes, it did not prove difficult." His longsword leaves its sheath swiftly and silently. Without warning, Gerrard plunges the blade deep into Father Lamosa's back.

Melee attack
1d20+9
20+9 = 29
Confirm critical
1d20+9
12+9 = 21

Damage
2d8+6
8,5+6 = 19
Sneak attack
8d6+0
5,4,2,5,6,2,3,2+0 = 29

"Thus always to tyrants" Gerrard mutters before wiping the blood off on the priest's shawl. He turns around, leaves the rectory, and shuts the door behind him. "I'd suggest you all get out of here _now_" he mutters sternly to the party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Gerrard approaches Father Lamosa from behind, silent as the grave. "The stone..." mutters, "yes, it did not prove difficult." His longsword leaves its sheath swiftly and silently. Without warning, Gerrard plunges the blade deep into Father Lamosa's back.
> 
> Melee attack
> 1d20+9
> ...



Father Lamosa's FORT Save:
1d20+2
2+2 = 4

((Not even close)) 

Cissinei clambered up next to Saxton, "Wha--what's going on?" she asked turning from side to side and looking for some explanation of what was happening. 

Down the hall, Siegmund let out a loud sound as he charged back towards the group and leaped into Madeleine's arms. She cuddled the cat close,"What's the matter boy?" 

Sounds of men filled the stone hallway and soon they had closed in on the group, a trio of Templar Knights with their hands down on their weapons. They looked to Gerrard, "What business have these scondrels with Father Lamosa?" one of them asked. He stared at Glenn and made a face of disgust. 

"We're not Scondrels...we just came to tell Lamosa about the other Templar that were hurt in the city," as Cissinei spoke, Saxton moved to cover her, putting his hands behind his back as if to guard her.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

Gerrard stands next to the rest of the party, smiling. "Yes, they came to tell the father what they saw. However, the father is resting and is not to be disturbed for any reason, understand?"

*Spoiler*: _Bluff Check_ 



1d20+16
15+16 = 31




"I will presently be escorting these men to their destination. I suppose this means you may return to your posts"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2009)

Kara makes a quick judgment call, better to get out of here and deal with this on her own terms than to subject herself to a rather hostile situation.

Kara lets her countenance break, tears welling in her eyes, "Oh it's been such a horrible day.  First those brutish people at the Screwtape, then the bodies.  It's too much for one day.  This kind man was going to make sure we make it to a safer place for the night."  She grabs Gerrard's arm and looks at him, "he said we could come back tomorrow right?  Can we go now?"


*Spoiler*: _Fast Talk_ 




Bluff:
1d20+17
14+17 = 31

Diplomacy:
1d20+25
11+25 = 36


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

"Of course M'dear," Gerrard beams, glowing with excess chivalry. "Come, pilgrims, follow me."

Gerrard leads the party out of the Temple, hoping that everyone has the good sense to play along.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 8, 2009)

Clenching her jaw tightly Heather followed the others out of the temple silently.  Her body was tense, her hands were under cape and lightly held her bow as she waited for those knights to attack.  Measuring her steps carefully she stayed with the group listening carefully to see if they move to charge them.

Listen:
1d20+13
15+13 = 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Gerrard stands next to the rest of the party, smiling. "Yes, they came to tell the father what they saw. However, the father is resting and is not to be disturbed for any reason, understand?"
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Bluff Check_
> 
> ...






EvilMoogle said:


> Kara makes a quick judgment call, better to get out of here and deal with this on her own terms than to subject herself to a rather hostile situation.
> 
> Kara lets her countenance break, tears welling in her eyes, "Oh it's been such a horrible day.  First those brutish people at the Screwtape, then the bodies.  It's too much for one day.  This kind man was going to make sure we make it to a safer place for the night."  She grabs Gerrard's arm and looks at him, "he said we could come back tomorrow right?  Can we go now?"
> 
> ...





Jello Biafra said:


> "Of course M'dear," Gerrard beams, glowing with excess chivalry. "Come, pilgrims, follow me."
> 
> Gerrard leads the party out of the Temple, hoping that everyone has the good sense to play along.



The little exchange between Gerrard and Kara confused some of the Templar, but the shrugged it off. One of them pointed to the cat Madeleine held, "Next time remember there are no animals allowed inside of the proper Church." 

"Sorry," Madeleine said in a low tone. 

The Templar eyed her, "A Northerner, eh?" he asked. "Nevermind, carry on..." 

All of the Templar headed back down the hallway.

As they are leaving another of them turns back to look at Gerrard, "Next time Brother...remember to wear your cover," he says as he points to his own head and helmet. 
 


Kunoichirule said:


> Clenching her jaw tightly Heather followed the others out of the temple silently.  Her body was tense, her hands were under cape and lightly held her bow as she waited for those knights to attack.  Measuring her steps carefully she stayed with the group listening carefully to see if they move to charge them.
> 
> Listen:
> 1d20+13
> 15+13 = 28



The group was safe, oddly enough the Templar didn't seem to care that they had a drow in their midsts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2009)

Kara keeps her grip on Gerrard's arm and leads the group away from the church.  Once they're out of eyesight she quietly slips her rapier from it's sheath and presses the point firmly into the man's back.

She steps behind him, maintaining careful pressure, "Now, care to tell us what that was all about?"


*Spoiler*: __ 




Slight of Hand:
1d20+11
14+11 = 25


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2009)

Calloway sniffs, rubbing at his nose before withdrawing a pack of cigarettes from his coat.  "Myself, I'm also quite a bit curious as to why there's a bloke passed out and stripped stark naked in the guard post," he says, the cigarette dangling from his lip as he fishes through his coat for his lighter.  "Maybe that's just me, I dunno," he offers, helpfully, as-- "Ah, I forgot I put it there.."-- he finds the lighter, an antique brass thing, and lights up.  He takes a drag and exhales, thin brows archesd.  "Last I checked, that wasn't exactly something _normal._  Can't do much guarding with your eyes closed, after all."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Cissinei glances from person to person with her brow furrowed, "We all need to just settle and figure out what exactly is going on here." 

Down in the distance the cart is parked filled with bodies as the rain pours over it. For now, the thoughts of Virgins and Giants are replaced with that of Templars and new faces. 

Over towards the city, a crackle of thunder breaks. The rain falls slower now, its pace steadied as the water collects on the ground. Its darker now and the torch light is barely enough to keep things visible.

_Heather's Eyes will function normally now_

As the group stands there, Kara with her sword at Gerrard's back and the others milling around, Madeleine speaks up, "We might have been playing Pirate for too long, but I think this Templar owes us an explanation..." she says.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

"Well, you helped me complete my mission," Gerrard muses, "So I suppose I do owe you an explanation. As you might guess, I'm not really a member of the Templar. I've just completed a free lance job to infiltrate them and perform a specific duty."

"But now the job is done, and we are free and clear. If that is not proof of my good will towards you, then how about I treat you to dinner and ale at a tavern of your choice?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2009)

"Not even close to good enough."  Kara spoke slowly and deliberately.  "We were seen with you and it seems a safe bet that you were up to no good if you had to disguise yourself to get in."

"That means anything that you would be blamed for, we might be blamed for.  What sort of 'duty' are you talking about?"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

"Well, if you're that concerned about your safety, then why don't you let me go frame the man I impersonated?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Cissinei heard the mention of ale, "Mm, I just realized I'm really hungry..." 

There was a shout from far away, anyone who turns to look spots Barbaneth headed towards the party. "I've been looking all over for you..." 

Madeleine shoots him a glance and he stops, she then turns back to Kara, "We really can't hold this man here like this without some good reason...we're not really sure what's going on at all." 

Now Barbaneth jogs up to the group, "Is something the matter?" he asks as he cups Madeleine around the waist. He notices Kara and the newcomer, "What's happened here?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2009)

"Ale?" Flynn asked, eyes perking up. "Why didn't you say so before? C'mon, lets go. I'm starving." He paused. "And really sober. Let's hurry, shall we?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2009)

Kara kept her attention on Gerrard for the moment, "That wasn't the question.  You were up to something, something likely no good.  I would like to know what you have involved us in.  From there we'll see about letting you go."  She paused a moment then added "Or we could always go back and sort this all out with the church.  That would get to the bottom of things."

Afterwards she addresses Madeleine and Barbaneth, "We know he's impersonating someone, that much is clear.  We can surely hold him long enough to find out what he intended."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Barbaneth uses Detect Evil and then shakes his head, "Nothing there..." he says as he looks to the others. "He's not evil as far as I can tell..." 

Madeleine grimaced, "That's failed before," she said as she walked around in front of Gerrard, "I don't have my bow aimed at you or anything and I just want to ask you--what were you doing in there? The man in the guard post did you kill him?" 

She sighed, "Let me assure you, if anything I am fast. I can draw and load this bow in a single movement, been doing it since I was a child. So just give me something to work with here."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

"The man at the guard post? Oh no, I didn't kill him. I merely left him out cold and drugged, and assumed his identity."

"As for you, with the rapier in my back, if I tell you the truth, there will be no way you can hide from the Church's Inquisitors. Truths are dangerous, my friend, far more dangerous than any blade. If you turn me in after I tell you the truth, the Church will likely hold you as well. And they have devious ways of making men tell the truth. It's better you not know, and just go on about your life, blissfully ignorant."

He pauses for a moment, "But since you're so insistent, I'll tell you. It's no secret that the Temple is corrupt. But those Templar you found weren't killed by some foul force. They were murdered on the very order of the Templar Order. It was my job to deal with the man who ran the local branch of the Temple. I assassinated Father Lamosa."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Cissinei looked from side to side, "We'll be branded heretics either way," she paused, "It looks like fortunes kind of got an end for us." 

Madeleine placed Siegmund on the ground, "Corruption?" she asked, "Do you know if its local or if its the whole orgainization...who runs the Church?"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

"The corruption is at an unknown depth, but I fear that it goes all the way up to the top, to the High Avatar Zargabaath himself." He smiles at Madeleine, before turning to Kara.

"I don't suppose you'd be willing to take that rapier out of my back, would you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2009)

Kara winces from behind the man, "And you think our lives were safer not knowing this?  When they find the slain man, who do you think stands out more clearly in the guards minds; you in disguise, or the group of foreigners who happened along?"

She swears under her breath as her mind starts plotting the ramifications of this.

(/Edit)
She sighs and lowers the sword backing away slowly, "I'm not sure how you could hurt us more at the moment, might as well see who I'm talking to."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Barbnaeth is confused now, "Slain men? High Avatar...these are all news to me," he stepped towards Kara and the other man, "I don't think that this is a good time to be so near to this place if their corruption is as boundless as you think. More over I would like it if we didn't incur too much attention..."

"What would you say we should do?" asked Madeleine. 

"We petition someone who can vouch for us," Barbaneth said. 

Cissinei sighed, "He killed that man back there," she sighed, "If we let him complete what he's to do, we might very well escape too..."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

"Well, I thank you for your confidence. If you would wait here a moment, I shall go complete my task and we can skip this town. It should be a few hours before the body is found."

With that, Gerrard begins walking back towards the Temple. He soon disappears from sight as he goes to where he left the knocked out guard. Quickly and quietly, he sheds the man's clothes, and redresses him. He gives the man an antidote, which will soon wake him from his catatonic state. But before he leaves, he sheds the last of his disguise. The half-elven woman who had masqueraded as Gerrard carefully stashes the last bits of her disguise in her pack and dons a shadowy gray cloak. She leaves a forged assassination order, allegedly from a local nobleman, and the last sum of her gold on the man's person person before leaving, for a job worth doing is worth doing right. 

She walks back to meet the party, casually announcing her presence with Gerrard's voice before falling back into her usual timbre. "It is done. We can leave now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Cissinei is confused to see Gerrard like this, "Wait, you're a woman?" her eyes go wide as she watches Gerrard approach. "What kind of name is Gerrard for a girl?"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

"Why would you assume that my real name is Gerrard, deary? The poor chap who I knocked out earlier was named Gerrard. Call me Desdenova."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

"Hello, Desdenova..." Cissinei said, "My name's Cissinei. She smiled, "Would you mind if I called you Desi? Your name is hard to say..."

With a frown Madeleine glared at her, "That's kind of rude."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2009)

Kara spent the moments 'Gerrard' was gone in quiet contemplation.  She wasn't used to being forced in a situation, but she is used to thinking on her feat.  When Desdenova returned she waited a few moments to speak.

"We're in a pretty pinched situation now.  It's probably best if we're not seen for a few days.  That either means laying low in town and keeping our heads down, or heading out of town for a while."

She inhaled deeply, pausing to consider.  "My vote goes to leaving town.  We need to find Nimbus anyway to sort things out there."  She looks at Desdenova considering her, "I also say that your place is with us for now, if we're going to hang for this you should be along side us."

((Not the most graceful "welcome to the party" that I've seen, but not the worst either  ))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Hello, Desdenova..." Cissinei said, "My name's Cissinei. She smiled, "Would you mind if I called you Desi? Your name is hard to say..."
> 
> With a frown Madeleine glared at her, "That's kind of rude."



"Hell, Cissinei. I suppose I would be find with you call me Desi. Names aren't so important."



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara spent the moments 'Gerrard' was gone in quiet contemplation.  She wasn't used to being forced in a situation, but she is used to thinking on her feat.  When Desdenova returned she waited a few moments to speak.
> 
> "We're in a pretty pinched situation now.  It's probably best if we're not seen for a few days.  That either means laying low in town and keeping our heads down, or heading out of town for a while."
> 
> ...



"I would agree. Skipping town is the best option. I'm currently freelance, so I'd be more than willing to accompany you so long as there is an opportunity for a bit of loot along the way."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2009)

Unless there's a major objection Kara will begin leading the others further away from the church.  "I'm sure there are riches to be gained in this.  But I don't like rushing into things though, we still aren't sure where we're going even."

"I'm Kara, by the way.  I take it upon myself to know who and what we're dealing with.  Keep that in mind and we'll probably get along fine."  She smiles pointedly at Desdenova.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 8, 2009)

((Is Glenn here for all of this?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

((Glenn is there unless he wandered off or waited outside, but I think it would make more sense for him to be there)) 

Cissinei smiles at Desi, "Where my sister is involved there's bound to be loot," she said, "Don't worry about that."


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

"Loot sounds fantastic," Calloway agrees, taking a drag from his cigarette.  "In any shape or form.  Even a homely little brothel is appreciated.. heh.." he chuckles to himself and gives Desi a small nod.  "Calloway.  And my fine feline friend here is Siegmund," he says, referring to the sinewy black-and-white cat seated contently at his feet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

With the rain still falling and the night plunging further into darkness, the small party makes its way towards the bar. As they moved through the water Madeleine finally asked, "Will we be safe at the Sleepy Wood?" she paused, "I mean if these people are going to be hunting us..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Glenn says to Desdenova, "I really don't appreciate being drug into the matters of a church I know nothing else about, but I also don't know enough your cause to tell if your intentions are righteous or not. My name is Glenn. My trusty steed's name is Skylark. You could say that I am a Paladin of sorts, though I do not follow the teachings of any god. I follow the philosophy of the fiery spirit of men."

"The truth is," he continued, "you've created a bit of a moral problem for me. The purpose of my creed is to inspire people to do greatness, not to enforce laws. So I have no reason to turn you in. Real men also keep their hands out of political and religious matters that don't concern them, so I have no reason to question your actions. However, people who commit acts of evil eventually get whats coming to them. When people break the law, they get punished. If someone makes a move to arrest you for your crimes I will not interfere. However, real men also have the responsibility of seeing to the well being of women. Which means if your attacked for your crimes, or for any other reason, I will defend you. That's the way it's going to have to be."

"I suppose we should trade notes on what we've learned about Nimbus so far. I didn't learn much about the Giant that hasn't already been discussed, but I met the noble and his daughter before I traveled to the bar. I did meet with the Lord though. The Lord's daughter's name is Riven. She is elven. Too elven to be half-elven. Which means she isn't the Lord's biological daughter since he is human. 

"I did not pry into the nature of their relationship. Maybe he adopted her, maybe his former wife was an elf passed the kid off as his and his paternal instincts where too great to realize the child wasn't his, maybe it's the work of some sort of spell. I don't know, but its pretty clear to me that he regards her as his beloved daughter, and that she regards him as her beloved father, even though they are not so. She is very young though, if the lord is fortunate enough to live for another 50 years, it probably wont be near enough to see watch his daughter grow into a woman."


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

Siegmund mews loudly and Calloway looks down at him, before flicking the butt of his cigarette away.  "I think my friend and I are going to return to the ship for a bit.  Eh, Siegmund?  Care for a bite?" he asks, looking down at the cat, who stands, tail forming a white-tipped question mark, clearly pleased at the offer.  "Let us go, then," Calloway nods, giving a small tip of his hat to the group.  "We'll try and catch up with you in a bit, unless you come to the ship too."  He smooths the lapels of his coat before taking a step back.  "Come, Siegmund, back to the docks for us!"

The two of them head back to the ship, Calloway whistling merrily while Siegmund trots alongside.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

Barbaneth stepped away from Madeleine and looked to Glenn, "Laws are a rule of men, a binding to keep control over the masses. While some laws are necessary...many laws are as evil as the actions the claim to protect against. I've never been one to trust a law over the urge in my heart to do right..." 

He leaned down on his sword and sighed, "The woman is in the same boat as us and while she might have taken an action for which we do not know the full gamut of consequences, she might have been in her heart doing something that she knew was for right...even if she was paid to do it."

While all of this is happening, Cissinei sends Saxton to follow Siegmund and Calloway back to the ship and wait there.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

"Saxton, you are a man of few words, I see," Calloway says, as they continue down toward the ship.  As they go, Siegmund keeps a few paces away from Saxton, his tail a bit poofed, his ears slightly flattened, as he's a bit weirded out by Saxton's presence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> "Saxton, you are a man of few words, I see," Calloway says, as they continue down toward the ship.  As they go, Siegmund keeps a few paces away from Saxton, his tail a bit poofed, his ears slightly flattened, as he's a bit weirded out by Saxton's presence.



Saxton walks along silently, but because Cissinei has always insisted that he be polite, he tips his hat to Calloway.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

Calloway grins, doing the same in return.  "Quite the cordial chap, eh?  Heh.  You must be quite the charmer," he chuckles, as they continue, Siegmund sorta circling behind Saxton and moving to Calloway's other side, lol.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth stepped away from Madeleine and looked to Glenn, "Laws are a rule of men, a binding to keep control over the masses. While some laws are necessary...many laws are as evil as the actions the claim to protect against. I've never been one to trust a law over the urge in my heart to do right..."



"I understand your meaning Barbaneth, but assassination is a fancy word for the premeditated murder of someone whose important and influential enough make a big impact. A man should never resort to murder, nor should a man harbor murderers. An honorable duel, self-defense, defending others, defending your honor, and defending the honor of others, punishment for wrong doings. Those are all good reasons to fight, good reasons to kill. There is no honor in murder."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

strongarm85 said:
			
		

> "I understand your meaning Barbaneth, but assassination is a fancy word for the premeditated murder of someone whose important and influential enough make a big impact. A man should never resort to murder, nor should a man harbor murderers. An honorable duel, self-defense, defending others, defending your honor, and defending the honor of others, punishment for wrong doings. Those are all good reasons to fight, good reasons to kill. There is no honor in murder."



"Tyrants are influential individuals, many of them deserve to have a blade driven into them with the same regard that they control and oppress the weak, that is to say with none," Barbaneth looked to Desi, "Was this man some kind of Tyrant...do you know more of his plans?" 

*Back on the Reckless Abandon*

Around this time Calloway, Siegmund and Saxton reached the ship, they find Dee hanging from the mast of the, about halfway up. She's doing something with the ropes of the sails while smoking a cigarette, "Aye!" she shouts with the cigarette dangling from her mouth, "What brings you back to me boat, Loves?" 

After finishing, she rides the rope down onto the deck of the boat and struts towards the trio.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

Calloway offers her a wave, and when she comes back down, Siegmund trots over to her, giving her a nudge/rub on the leg before strolling back down the dock, looking for a place to fish, heh.  "Oh, you know, same old," he shrugs.  "We found some dead Templars, ran into an assassin who I believe is part of the party, now people are looking for us."  He reaches into his coat for his pack.  "Same shit, different day, I believe the expression is.  Right now all the others are trying to make sense of the rogue, and what to do next.  Deliberations aren't quite my thing.  I prefer to go where the money goes."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

*On Board the Reckless Abandon*

"Where the money goes," Dee repeated, "Ah a bloke after my own heart..." she flicked the ashes from the tip of her cigarette. Truly where ever that Madeleine goes she brings trouble with her..." she said. "My life was a hell of a lot simpler back when I was a drunken gambler--going straight ruined me," Dee joked as she watched Siegmund down by the docks. Her own cat had wandered down that same direction. 

After a moment she felt someone staring at her and glanced over to see Saxton standing and looking at her, "What the Hell has she got this skeleton doing here with out her," she hit him in back with her hand, "Go on now, get back to her room you sod!" 

Saxton shambled off towards Cissinei's room.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

"Hah, why not give your old ways another shot?" he winks, tapping out a cigarette.  "Hedonism is nothing to be ashamed of.  And it makes life oh-so wonderfully sweet."  He puts the pack away and for a moment, almost forgets where his lighter is, as he pauses, gives a waggle of his fingers, and then remembers, pulling it out of an inner pocket near his waist.  

"She sent him with us, though.  Doesn't seem to be of much harm.  Quite polite, on top of that.  Although Siegmund doesn't quite know what to make of him."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 9, 2009)

"Sorry, but I don't know much else specific about the corruption," Desi replied. "We compartmentalize that sort of information for a reason."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> "Hah, why not give your old ways another shot?" he winks, tapping out a cigarette.  "Hedonism is nothing to be ashamed of.  And it makes life oh-so wonderfully sweet."  He puts the pack away and for a moment, almost forgets where his lighter is, as he pauses, gives a waggle of his fingers, and then remembers, pulling it out of an inner pocket near his waist.
> 
> "She sent him with us, though.  Doesn't seem to be of much harm.  Quite polite, on top of that.  Although Siegmund doesn't quite know what to make of him."




Dee leans back on a barrel of rum, "I was kind of a waste when I did those things, after I got sobered up and all I commanded an army, fought a war that bought the end of a tyrannous demon and made some really good friends," Dee said as she discarded her own cigarette. 

"I had a lot of things happen to me and its how I got here--Madeleine and Barbaneth keep me grounded I guess, and my little sister, I have to do right by her."

Dee glanced up to see Saxton standing near the entry to the lower decks, she pulled one of her thin blades and it began to glow white. She moved towards him, "Get you fucking tit, I told you once!" she yelled. 

The skeleton shambled down to the lower deck. Dee put the sword down at her side and sighed, "I think I can't go back to my old ways...I'm kind of looking for something meaningful...but I might drink every now and again, just not in excess."




Jello Biafra said:


> "Sorry, but I don't know much else specific about the corruption," Desi replied. "We compartmentalize that sort of information for a reason."



*Out in the Town*

Barbaneth nodded, "I understand what you mean," he said. "What did he say before he died, like what did he say if anything at all?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> "Sorry, but I don't know much else specific about the corruption," Desi replied. "We compartmentalize that sort of information for a reason."



"No hard feelings then." Glen said, "When you do this sort of thing you do so knowing the risks involved. My creed bids me to protect you from harm. My creed bids me to mind my own business about affairs that don't concern me so I wont turn you in. My creed does not bid me to protect you from punishment though. As long as we have an understanding on that we'll get along just fine."


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

"Hm, quite the impressive woman," Calloway says, smiling disarmingly. "Largely unlike myself, honestly.  I've been wandering about for quite a number of years, and what have I got to show for it?  Not much, just some covered ground and a bunch of trinkets in this coat."  He takes a drag and then pats his chest.   "There's a multitude of stories for each, though, so I suppose I can't complain.  But you have quite the resume, poppet.  And a well-deserved ship and motley crew to match, heh."

He flicks ash from the end of his cigarette and eyes the barrel she's leaning so casually on.  "For such a large barrel, it seems to be very.. _full_."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

*Dee and Calloway on the Boat*

She chuckled at what he said about the barrel, raising one eyebrow slightly, "Was that a breast joke?" she smirked as she headed down the side of the ship to check something. 

Scout, her dog rushed up and nosed at her leg, "Hey there boy," she reached down to rub the top of his head, "You're all wet!" she shouted. 

After a moment she was back checking the boat, "You're a rather young Elf Calloway, you've got plenty of time to sort life out and the like. Me on the other hand--I'm already a grown woman..." she sighed, "Can't waste much more time getting where I want to get." 

From down by the lower deck entry, a little girl called out, "Aunt Dee...someone made noise and woke me up..." 

Deirdre turned to Calloway, "If you'll excuse me, I have some Auntly duties to attend to." She walked off towards the little girl and picked her up, "What's the matter, Holly," she said in a soft tone, "Did mean ol' Saxton make a bunch of noise."

*Out in Town

*The rest of the party makes their way to the Tavern where they had originally planned to go and get out of the rain. In the warm dry room they are greeted by friendly faces. 

One in particular seems familiar. 

Cindy walks up to Kara with a smile plastered on her face, "Hey...I just wanted to thank you for all that you've done...I'm buying for you and all of your friends, drinks are on me."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Glenn was glad to get out of the rain. Water had gotten in the cracks in his armor, held in by the metal tunic underneith was thurally soaked and started to chafe his skin. He would go into the tavern, eat and drink a bit, and find a nice dry place to sleep for tonight. As he walked through the front door Skylark followed too far behind him. "A drink does sound pretty lovely about now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

Cissinei seems kind of startled, "Can he actually come inside?" she asks.

The inside of the tavern can fit Skylark, easily if he wants to enter. As for the party, they find that their glasses are never empty thanks to Cindy. It has been a long day and as of right now its around 8:00 PM according to the Waterclock in the corner. 

Barbaneth smiles as he speaks to Madeleine who sits on his lap, "All of these things coming to pass in a single day, its like old times?" 

She pulled her head away as he leaned in to kiss her, "Yeah but we've got a child now, can't run off to war like we used to." 

Barbaneth nodded and then looked to Glenn, "I've got to apologize about the argument that passed between us earlier. We're after all Brothers in Arms--though we might hold different systems of belief, they stem from the same source of good." 

Cissinei watched what passed between them, they were older than her--all of them and it felt like things lightened up some now. With a smile she laid her spell book out on the table, "Who wants to see a trick?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth nodded and then looked to Glenn, "I've got to apologize about the argument that passed between us earlier. We're after all Brothers in Arms--though we might hold different systems of belief, they stem from the same source of good."



"Water under the bridge Barbaneth. We fight for the same causes, most of the time we fight the same fight. We just have different reasons for it. My over all mission requires me creed to be kept strictly. To ignite the souls men requires that men have a good example. I need to do what I can to be that example. So tell me friend. What brings you to this city? What brings you to chase after a giant?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Water under the bridge Barbaneth. We fight for the same causes, most of the time we fight the same fight. We just have different reasons for it. My over all mission requires me creed to be kept strictly. To ignite the souls men requires that men have a good example. I need to do what I can to be that example. So tell me friend. What brings you to this city? What brings you to chase after a giant?"



Barbaneth stared down at Madeleine and then looked back to Glenn, "Frankly, I hate to see good virgins go to waste." 

Madeleine narrowed her eyes, "I'll shoot you," she said, "I've never done it before but you know I will." Afterwards she muttered an elvan curse. He just hugged her close and chuckled. 

"I chase the giant mostly because I think there is some larger misunderstanding here..." he paused, "I came to this land though," he sipped from his drink, "To find something I think I--we lost a long time ago."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth stared down at Madeleine and then looked back to Glenn, "Frankly, I hate to see good virgins go to waste."
> 
> Madeleine narrowed her eyes, "I'll shoot you," she said, "I've never done it before but you know I will." Afterwards she muttered an elvan curse. He just hugged her close and chuckled.
> 
> "I chase the giant mostly because I think there is some larger misunderstanding here..." he paused, "I came to this land though," he sipped from his drink, "To find something I think I--we lost a long time ago."



"I met the lord offering the reward earlier today he seemed like a good and honest man. I offered to see to Giant for free, but he was quick to point out that if I did take care of the Giant he would be obligated to pay at this point. He didn't turn down the idea of seeking an alternative payment. My quest calls for me to travel far and wide. Carrying around a lot of gold would just weight me and skylark down too much. I find carrying just enough money to get what we need to be much more manageable in the long run. I can't for the life of me though figure out what to get in stead of money."

Skylark at this point is laying just behind Glenn on his stomach, stretched out like a cat, with his wings spread out, slowly drying off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

"Really, every man desires different things, some of us don't even want things that could be of monetary value." Barbaneth leaned down over the table, "But you could accept the gold and then donate it to the Churches."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Really, every man desires different things, some of us don't even want things that could be of monetary value." Barbaneth leaned down over the table, "But you could accept the gold and then donate it to the Churches."



"I'm sure I'll think of something appropriate when the time comes. Still, the amount I do carry would be considered a small fortune by most standards."

Glenn raised his hand to flag down a bar wench, "Pardon, do you have anything to sell with a bit meat in it? The drinks are great, but I could really use a hearty meal about now."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 9, 2009)

Sitting back in her chair silently, Heather looks over the group as she listens to the others, her eye bandages removed now that night has fallen.  Coia lays at her feet seemingly asleep though he keeps his eyes on the big griffon behind the paladin.  “A meal would be great…” she said nodding in agreement.  “I don’t suppose you would have a big chunk of raw meat for my friend here, also.”  Heather says waving her hand toward the wolf next to her.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Dee and Calloway on the Boat*
> 
> She chuckled at what he said about the barrel, raising one eyebrow slightly, "Was that a breast joke?" she smirked as she headed down the side of the ship to check something.
> 
> ...


"Mm, hmmhmhm," he chuckles through his teeth, sheepishly exhaling a small plume of smoke from the corner of his mouth.  "If that's how you want it to be, then yes, hah, by all means, it was a breast joke," he says, as he strolls back down to the dock. 

 "Funny thing, time.  When you've got too much, it's too slow, and when you've got things to attend to, it's never quite enough, is it?" he muses, taking a thoughtful drag.  "Time waits for no man.  Elves, however.. we're quite different," he shrugs, totally just talking to himself at this point, heh.  "Hm.  Ah, well, not the time to be complating my own eventual demise."  He keeps walking, heading back down to where Siegmund is, crouched contemplatively at the water's edge, tail flicking hungrily as he eyes the water.  

"Any luck yet, bucko?" he asks, and the cat looks up, clearly perturbed by Calloway.  He just stares at him, his ears in the 'angry ears' position and his eyes reduced to yellow slits.  "Ah, yes, right.  I'll take that as a resounding no."  Calloway huffs, stretches his back, and then sits himself down about a yard away, laying back with his hands behind his had.

Siegmund, meanwhile, brings his attention straight back to the water, waiting for his chance to snag a fish.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I'm sure I'll think of something appropriate when the time comes. Still, the amount I do carry would be considered a small fortune by most standards."
> 
> Glenn raised his hand to flag down a bar wench, "Pardon, do you have anything to sell with a bit meat in it? The drinks are great, but I could really use a hearty meal about now."





Kunoichirule said:


> Sitting back in her chair silently, Heather looks over the group as she listens to the others, her eye bandages removed now that night has fallen.  Coia lays at her feet seemingly asleep though he keeps his eyes on the big griffon behind the paladin.  ?A meal would be great?? she said nodding in agreement.  ?I don?t suppose you would have a big chunk of raw meat for my friend here, also.?  Heather says waving her hand toward the wolf next to her.



The barmaid nods, "I'll just bring you some menus," she said as she walked around to the side of the table where Glenn sits, as she passes him she remarks, "Bar _wench _is an inappropriate way of saying it--we're barmaids now." 

With those words she struts off and returns a moment later with two menus and a pair of plates with large hunks of raw meat on them. She sits the plates by the animals and leaves the menus with Heather and Glenn.

"Alright, will there be anything else?" she asks. "My name is, L'Sendra, when you need me, just flag me down." She takes their glasses, refills them and then leaves them to decide. 



Koi said:


> "Mm, hmmhmhm," he chuckles through his teeth, sheepishly exhaling a small plume of smoke from the corner of his mouth.  "If that's how you want it to be, then yes, hah, by all means, it was a breast joke," he says, as he strolls back down to the dock.
> 
> "Funny thing, time.  When you've got too much, it's too slow, and when you've got things to attend to, it's never quite enough, is it?" he muses, taking a thoughtful drag.  "Time waits for no man.  Elves, however.. we're quite different," he shrugs, totally just talking to himself at this point, heh.  "Hm.  Ah, well, not the time to be complating my own eventual demise."  He keeps walking, heading back down to where Siegmund is, crouched contemplatively at the water's edge, tail flicking hungrily as he eyes the water.
> 
> ...



Deirdre spends the next several minutes trying to get Holly back to sleep. At the same time Saxton is sitting in Cissinei's room like she told him to do. The skeleton stays, unmoving and waiting for his next order from his master.


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Ver watched as they ordered their drinks, Heather removed her bandages so she could see now, as in the day they were worn to protect her vision. 

Heather ordered or rather asked for some meat for her wolf companion. Ver on the other hand was sitting back, minding her own buisness, almost about to fall into sleep, unless someone decided to talk to her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

As Madeleine placed the mug back on the table from her third drink Barbaneth leaned in to look at her face, "You're really putting them away, sweetheart." 

She sighed, "Well I'm kind of shattered, I haven't had any rest all day," she said. "Plus Holly keeps waking up in the middle of the night and wanting things..." 

"I don't think she was too fond of the boat ride here in the storm," Barbaneth admitted as he poured some of his glass back into Madeleine's, "Maybe time on dry land will do her some good." 

Madeleine's eyes were half shut as she spoke, "Maybe," she flagged the barmaid down, "Can I just got a sandwich--any kind with meat will do..." she looked over at Ver, "What's the matter, hon, don't drink?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 9, 2009)

Heather laughed as Glenn was reprimanded.  “Their not just the eye candy they use to be are they?”  she says still chuckling as she reaches for the menu.  After a minute or two she decides and tosses the menu to Ver.  “Why don’t you eat something.  Or are we just that boring?  Or maybe someone needs to buy you a drink?”  Heather says with a chuckle as she glances at Maddy.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

Siegmund watches the water for a good long while, keeping absolutely still, save for his twitchy tail.  He chitters to himself and sorta shakes his butt before slapping the water gently with his paw, claws entended.

Roll(1d100)+0:
64,+0
Total:64

He pounces on a spot, splashing water everywhere but emerges victorious, a nicely-sized fish still wriggling in his mouth.  

"Hah, Siegmund, good show!" Calloway chuckles, lifting his head.  Siegmund gives him a look and sets the fish down as he begins to re-groom himself before eating. 

"..What?   None for me..?"  Cal asks, brows arched as he sits up, pouting his thin lips.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather laughed as Glenn was reprimanded.  ?Their not just the eye candy they use to be are they??  she says still chuckling as she reaches for the menu.  After a minute or two she decides and tosses the menu to Ver.  ?Why don?t you eat something.  Or are we just that boring?  Or maybe someone needs to buy you a drink??  Heather says with a chuckle as she glances at Maddy.



Madeleine pointed at Heather, "Hey...why're you eying me like that, Dark Elf," her words came out slightly clumsy, they had been for a while now.

"Calm down," Barbaneth placed his hand under her chin and slipped his index finger inside of her mouth to quiet her.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 9, 2009)

Red eyes narrowing Heather turns toward Maddy.  “Watch yourself half breed…” she growls at her then turns to Barbaneth.  “You better keep your bitch in check.” Heather snaps at him as a low growl comes from the once happily eating Coia.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

Cissinei shakes her head, "Let's all calm down," she said, "Shall we--there's no reason to be snippy." Cissinei then turned towards Heather, "Madeleine's drunk, you know she wouldn't normally act like that, just ignore her." 

Without looking to Barbaneth or Madeleine she said in a commanding tone, "Take her back to the _Reckless, _Barbaneth." 

"Heather, its..." Barbaneth started to say as he stood and helped Madeleine. 

"Really, not another word," Cissinei cut him off, "Just take her back to the ship."

He nodded and walked off with Madeleine in tow, she seemed more out of it with each passing second, "Sorry!" she waved as she was pulled away.

Cissinei turned back to her spell book, for the first time she seemed to take on a slightly fear inspiring presence. "Well is anyone going to order any other food?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 9, 2009)

Heather raised an eyebrow at the now commanding girl.  “Seems there is more to you than I thought…” she says then grins at her.  “I’m ready to order though I think we are waiting on that big chunk of meat…” Heather says gesturing toward Glenn then nods at Ver.  “And, I do believe she might order something.”  Heather adds with a chuckle.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather raised an eyebrow at the now commanding girl.  ?Seems there is more to you than I thought?? she says then grins at her.  ?I?m ready to order though I think we are waiting on that big chunk of meat?? Heather says gesturing toward Glenn then nods at Ver.  ?And, I do believe she might order something.?  Heather adds with a chuckle.



((The meat was delivered and Coia is eating it)) 

Cissinei ignored the comment about there being more to her than thought at first. She lacked the marital abilities of most of the party but made up for it in arcane knowledge. 

"I think I will just eat the sandwich Madeleine ordered and order her another to take back for her," she said as she waved the barmaid down and told her what she would have. 

"Anyone have any idea how we are going to deal with this Church of Arambula issue. I have a distinct feeling that they will not like the fact that we were there when...this happened and even more so that I'm a Necromancer..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

"I'll have a bowl of stew and a large slab of raw meat." After ordering he leaned closer to Heather muttered softly, "You know, I think the barmaid might be a  mind reader. I thinking it, but I don't think I actually said the words out loud."


----------



## Serp (Apr 9, 2009)

Madeleine looked over to Ver and asked a question.
"No its not that, I do enjoy a nice wine, but I have things on my mind."

Heather had tossed a menu at Ver, and the rest started to quarrel.

"Hmm, I guess I could eat or drink something." Ver just wanted to please Heather and really she most likely needed a meal.

"Ok I guess I'll have some salted meat and some bread." Ver said as she put down the menu and then relayed her order to the barkeep.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2009)

((Bleh, I miss all the fun stuff!))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cindy walks up to Kara with a smile plastered on her face, "Hey...I just wanted to thank you for all that you've done...I'm buying for you and all of your friends, drinks are on me."



Kara smiled warmly when she saw Cindy, "Cindy, you don't need to do that!  Just be happy and that's more than thanks enough.  I hope the rest of your day went better than mine has."

She takes a seat at the bar and briefly addresses the bartender, "a bowl of stew would be wonderful if you have some and maybe some mulled wine."  She turns back to Cindy, "Please, have a seat, tell me all about it."


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

Siegmund finishes putting all his fur back in place before turning his attention back to his catch.  

"..Fine, enjoy your meal.  Hmph."  Calloway stands, adjusting his hat a bit as he does.  He heads back down to the dock, to the ship, looking for Dee again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I'll have a bowl of stew and a large slab of raw meat." After ordering he leaned closer to Heather muttered softly, "You know, I think the barmaid might be a  mind reader. I thinking it, but I don't think I actually said the words out loud."



((I assume you called out to her to flag her down)) 



Serp said:


> Madeleine looked over to Ver and asked a question.
> "No its not that, I do enjoy a nice wine, but I have things on my mind."
> 
> Heather had tossed a menu at Ver, and the rest started to quarrel.
> ...



With their orders, the barmaid left and then returned with their food only a few moments later. She say them down and then left without a word. 
 


EvilMoogle said:


> ((Bleh, I miss all the fun stuff!))
> 
> Kara smiled warmly when she saw Cindy, "Cindy, you don't need to do that!  Just be happy and that's more than thanks enough.  I hope the rest of your day went better than mine has."
> 
> She takes a seat at the bar and briefly addresses the bartender, "a bowl of stew would be wonderful if you have some and maybe some mulled wine."  She turns back to Cindy, "Please, have a seat, tell me all about it."



After the bartender had left Cindy turned to Kara, "Well I spent most of my day thinking..." she paused, "Thinking that there's not much here for me anymore--I'd like to accompany you if you plan to see the giant, I could make things go more smoothly," she suggested. 



Koi said:


> Siegmund finishes putting all his fur back in place before turning his attention back to his catch.
> 
> "..Fine, enjoy your meal.  Hmph."  Calloway stands, adjusting his hat a bit as he does.  He heads back down to the dock, to the ship, looking for Dee again.



After a few moments Barbaneth returns to the ship carrying Madeleine in his arms. She is mostly awake, but is more or less muttering and talking in a loud voice to him.

All of what comes out is Elvan.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((I assume you called out to her to flag her down))



((I didn't quote it, he just raised his hand said pardon.))


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After a few moments Barbaneth returns to the ship carrying Madeleine in his arms. She is mostly awake, but is more or less muttering and talking in a loud voice to him.
> 
> All of what comes out is Elvan.



Calloway offers a small wave, chuckling to himself a bit as he recognizes the signs of "way beyond hammered," heh.  As he gets to the ship, though, he looks around briefly before calling out, "Madeleine!  Hey, you busy?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

As she is called out to Madeleine looks up and waves. But she really can't say much before Barbaneth carries her down blow deck to her room. 

A moment later Dee comes back up onto the deck, with a tired look on her face. She goes back to repairing things.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2009)

A young woman and a boy walk into the Inn. The girl has raven black straight hair to her shoulders... she looks like 16 or maybe even 17 years old. The guy, in the other hand, has long blond hair, seems slightly smaller than the girl... but also be at 15-16 years olds. 

Their clothes seem dirty as they were playing in the sand of the beach for maybe too long, and even their hair is a mess. Both of them are dead tired and have a strange salty aroma around them. 

"I need a bath..." murmured the girl going for the counter. 
"I need a miracle... my hair wont ever be the same..." added the boy looking over the tables to see if there was space for them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

As the new pair enters the tavern, Cissinei is watching the barmaid so she can get something to drink. The barmaid is drawn to the pair and heads over to where they are standing by the door, "You two look dead tired," said the barmaid, "Would you like anything?" 

Cissinei smirked, "Look at that boy's hair...its gorgeous," she said with wide eyes. She took another bite of her sandwich and continued to stare, "He looks like he might be a spell caster of some kind," she said. 

No one else was probably paying her any mind. She wanted to get up but she lacked her sister's self confidence.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2009)

The boy finally found an empty table while the Girl talked to the barmaid. He actually dropped himself on the chair and leaned over the table, like he was preparing himself to sleep. 

"Thank you... we had an accident at the sea... You see, our ship sank... and we had to swim here" said the girl. She looked really sad as she was trying to find her purse... it was gone and so the sword from her left scabbard. She wore a very nice armor and without all the sand and some seaweed, people could tell it was magical.  "I... I lost my money. We will work for the service if you like"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> The boy finally found an empty table while the Girl talked to the barmaid. He actually dropped himself on the chair and leaned over the table, like he was preparing himself to sleep.
> 
> "Thank you... we had an accident at the sea... You see, our ship sank... and we had to swim here" said the girl. She looked really sad as she was trying to find her purse... it was gone and so the sword from her left scabbard. She wore a very nice armor and without all the sand and some seaweed, people could tell it was magical.  "I... I lost my money. We will work for the service if you like"



"That is a sad story, but I think we're actually over staffed here...the only place that isn't probably is the Brothel across the street..." said the barmaid. 

While the others were doing whatever, Cissinei stood from the table and walked over towards the boy, examining him from as close as she could get. She was hugging the spell book to her chest, "Hmm, he's kind of dirty really..." she said. 

Without warning she lost her balance and tumbled to the floor with a loud thud:


1d6+0
2+0 = 2

"Ow," she said as she lay there, her book slid a little ways until it bumped the boy.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2009)

The boy looked up first to the girl and then watched her fall. He stared for a second like he was too tired to do anything. "Lyn! Get her up! What are you waiting for?" said the young woman from afar.

"alright alright" he took the book and gave the girl a hand. "Next time, don't say how dirty are the people" he commented.

The young looked troubled... "The... Brothel...?" she sighed and looked at the door. This was not going good. They had no money and spending the night in a brothel would end up in several man with their hands broken, she was sure. "Do you...do you mind if we stay around a little? I have to talk to my friend"

She walked to the table where Lyn was. "Any luck?" asked the boy.

"Is the street or the brothel..." she told the boy.... his eyes flashed ... "I rather take my chances in the street"

"you no fun..."

"Stop it... we don't even have what to eat tomorrow." she warned at Lyn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

As Cissinei was pulled up to her feet by the boy she kind of fawned and then tilted her head slightly, "You don't have any where to stay?" she asked and then looked back at the rest of the party at the table, "My sister...she owns a ship in the harbor, I could ask her to take you in for a while." 

Cissinei paused, "I'm really sorry I called you dirty," she bent down to lift her book off of the floor, "I wish I knew some way to help you...but you could always use the shower's on our boat!" Cissinei said excited. 

"I'm Cissinei by the way," she giggled sticking her hand out, "But my sister owns the boat, her name is Deirdre."

After Lyn shakes her hand she reaches up to brush back her hair.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 10, 2009)

Chuckling slightly Heather nods.  “Maybe she can…”  she says to Glenn.  “You better watch your thoughts.  Hate to see your awesome reputation ruined.”  Heather added chuckling wondering for a moment why he healed her earlier and didn’t seem to mind her unlike most people.  Shaking the thoughts from her head she then turns to watch the two arrive in the inn.  

She watches them momentarily and sips on her drink for lack of better things to do as Coia continues to tear at the meat given to him.  “So when are we leaving…” Heather said quietly to those around her as she leaned forward to watch Cissinei better.  “Tonight or on the ‘morrow?”  she asked taking another sip of her drink.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2009)

"A boat. Seems like our fate takes us back to a ship, Elena! and yes... I could use a shower" joked the boy touching his hair. He was worried that a fish would come out from there.

"Well, my name is Elena, glad to meet you. They overconfident boy here is Lyn..." she then blinked and both stared at Cissy. "Deirdre, you say?" Their jaw dropped.


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

Ver replied to Heather's comment.
"I think we should leave tonight. Although I need some sleep I doubt that I would be able to catch it."

"What do you think, huh?" Ver asked directing her question to Heather.

As she continued to chew at her salted slab of meat, it wasn't high quality Ver had a hard time deciding what animal it was but, oh well it was tasty in a weird way.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After the bartender had left Cindy turned to Kara, "Well I spent most of my day thinking..." she paused, "Thinking that there's not much here for me anymore--I'd like to accompany you if you plan to see the giant, I could make things go more smoothly," she suggested.


Kara considers this a moment, "We'd welcome your help, I'm sure it would make things much easier with Nimbus.  But are you sure you want to?  The trip will likely be dangerous."



Serp said:


> Ver replied to Heather's comment.
> "I think we should leave tonight. Although I need some sleep I doubt that I would be able to catch it."



Kara overheard the discussion and felt the need to chime in.  This was an awfully public place to go into details, "I'm inclined to agree.  Speed is paramount, I'd feel better getting started yet tonight and camping in the wild."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "A boat. Seems like our fate takes us back to a ship, Elena! and yes... I could use a shower" joked the boy touching his hair. He was worried that a fish would come out from there.
> 
> "Well, my name is Elena, glad to meet you. They overconfident boy here is Lyn..." she then blinked and both stared at Cissy. "Deirdre, you say?" Their jaw dropped.



Cissinei stared at the pair, "What?" she wondered out loud, "Why are you so shocked?" She was still watched the young boy more intently than the girl. Something was curious about him. He was Human, but he seemed to have something extra there.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 10, 2009)

Taking a quick bite of the stew that was brought Heather nods.  “As soon as we are done then, we will head out, at least I won’t have to wear my bandages.”  she mumbled thinking about her sensitive eyes.  “Should we go back to the ship to get the others?”  she asks then shakes her head slightly.  “Should just leave them there.  Serves them right for running off when we have…things to attend to.”  Heather added as she took another bite.  A yip came from her feet causing her to look down at Coia.  “I don’t know if I want you wandering the streets alone.  It’s bad enough when I am wandering around.  Don’t think they will appreciate a lone wolf.”  she said with a chuckle as she goes back to eating.


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2009)

Calloway bobs up alongside Dee, grinning pleasantly.  "Deirdre, my darling," he says, "do you need a hand, by chance?  Or, on the other hand that you don't need one, care to grab a bite to eat, maybe?"  He raises his brows and tilts his head slightly.  "I would have eaten, but Siegmund's decided that the spoils belong to him and him only."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

Koi said:


> Calloway bobs up alongside Dee, grinning pleasantly.  "Deirdre, my darling," he says, "do you need a hand, by chance?  Or, on the other hand that you don't need one, care to grab a bite to eat, maybe?"  He raises his brows and tilts his head slightly.  "I would have eaten, but Siegmund's decided that the spoils belong to him and him only."



Dee turned to look at Calloway, "Well," she started slowly and drug her hair back through her hair, "Um, I guess we could go get something to eat, my ship just needs some regular maintenance and all that," she pauses. 

"But we can go down there..."


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2009)

"Oh, not if you've got work to do," he shrugs, shaking his head.  "I wouldn't like to pry you from your duties, you know.  Although, if you do decide to take up the invitation, it'd be my treat," he nods, smiling as he pats his hip, where he keeps his pouch of coinage.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

Dee chuckled, "Its hardly much work," she said, "I am just meticulous and like to make sure that I keep things in order," she said. Dee touched the side of the ship rubbing her hand along the wood, "You know the ol' girl's not that tested," she said, "Making these long hauls over the water will eventually get stressful--gotta keep her in tip top shape and whatnot." 

She slapped her hands together as if to dust them off, "But I suppose we can go down to the tavern," she said, "Some of the crewman can watch Holly for a bit."


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2009)

"It is quite the beautiful ship," he notes, placing a hand on his hip as he cranes his neck to look up the mast.  "It deserves such good care."  He takes a step back slightly, scratching his jaw.  "You could bring her, if you'd like," he shrugs, before slipping both hands into two of his coat pockets.  "Not a big deal, really."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara considers this a moment, "We'd welcome your help, I'm sure it would make things much easier with Nimbus.  But are you sure you want to?  The trip will likely be dangerous."



"If Nimbus actually remembers me, I could make the danger level drop significantly," Cindy added. There was a short pause, "Besides, I think that the man who put the contract out has actually arranged for special transport." 



Koi said:


> "It is quite the beautiful ship," he notes, placing a hand on his hip as he cranes his neck to look up the mast.  "It deserves such good care."  He takes a step back slightly, scratching his jaw.  "You could bring her, if you'd like," he shrugs, before slipping both hands into two of his coat pockets.  "Not a big deal, really."



"Well her mother and father are back now," Dee said, "I would hate to keep her up this late, she's such a small child and there are some dreadful things out there the little lass shouldn't see."

Dee glanced over herself quickly, "Ready to go when you are, though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "If Nimbus actually remembers me, I could make the danger level drop significantly," Cindy added. There was a short pause, "Besides, I think that the man who put the contract out has actually arranged for special transport."



Kara paused to contemplate this.  Easier transport would be nice of course, but staying in town would be rather dangerous for the group.  Plus the man who arranged the contract was also expecting them to kill the giant, who knows how much leeway they should give him?

"Unfortunately it seems like we may be leaving tonight yet."  Kara sighed, "It's been a crazy day I don't know if we have a chance to meet any special transport.  You're welcome to come with us, but it may be a long trip."


----------



## Koi (Apr 10, 2009)

"Heh, fair enough," he chuckles, rocking on his heels a bit.  "She'll see them eventually.  But, yes, I'm ready aswell."  He nods, taking another step back, waiting for her before walking.  "How much more work have you got to do on the ship?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara paused to contemplate this.  Easier transport would be nice of course, but staying in town would be rather dangerous for the group.  Plus the man who arranged the contract was also expecting them to kill the giant, who knows how much leeway they should give him?
> 
> "Unfortunately it seems like we may be leaving tonight yet."  Kara sighed, "It's been a crazy day I don't know if we have a chance to meet any special transport.  You're welcome to come with us, but it may be a long trip."



"Tonight?" Cindy asked with some shock in her voice, "That's a bit rushed...its going to take days to get there on foot right?" 

She leaned closer to Kara, "The fields aren't a very safe place in the dark," she said, "But we're not going to have to kill Nimbus, just stop him from taking those girls..." she paused, "I don't want to kill him."


----------



## Serp (Apr 10, 2009)

Ver perked at that remark about if Nimbus remembers. "If Nimbus remembers you it could also stir up some old feelings and that could lead to unpredictability, potentially making it more dangerous...Just throwing that out there." 

Ver quickly started to look around, trying to pretend she wasn't butting in.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Tonight?" Cindy asked with some shock in her voice, "That's a bit rushed...its going to take days to get there on foot right?"
> 
> She leaned closer to Kara, "The fields aren't a very safe place in the dark," she said, "But we're not going to have to kill Nimbus, just stop him from taking those girls..." she paused, "I don't want to kill him."



"It is rushed."  Kara paused a moment and lowered her voice, "We ran into some trouble with the group that originally took the contract, I have a feeling if we stay in town we may be targets for all manner of schemes."  She reverted to her regular tone to continue, "We're not planning on killing him, we just want to talk, find out the whole story."



Serp said:


> Ver perked at that remark about if Nimbus remembers. "If Nimbus remembers you it could also stir up some old feelings and that could lead to unpredictability, potentially making it more dangerous...Just throwing that out there."
> 
> Ver quickly started to look around, trying to pretend she wasn't butting in.



Kara smiled at Ver, "Ver?  Have you met Cindy?  She waitresses at the brothel.  She was with Nimbus and returned here, most of what I know I learned from her." 

"Cindy, this is Vermestra, a sorcerer of no small renown."  After introductions were made she addressed the meat of the subject, "from how I understand it they parted on pretty good terms, Nimbus even carried her back to the city.  I can't think she'll hurt anything by being there.  At worst we'll have the same unpredictable situation we have now."


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

"No I have not met Cindy."
Ver got up and shook hands with the Brothel waitress. "Firstly its Vermistra not Vermestra, but everyone calls me Ver, half elf occult specialist." Ver smiled.

And then looked back to Kara. 
"Good terms may be just as bad as bad terms, what he wants her back now, or sees us as a threat to her, its just that this sort of thing always adds a confounding variable to the mix."

Looking back at Cindy, "Not to call you a variable or anything."

Back to Kara, "Yes we are in an unpredictable situation now, but better the devil you know right?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

"Its nice to meet you, Vermestra," Cindy shook Ver's hand as she spoke, "I wasn't wanting to see Nimbus hurt," she paused, "What he does for those children is amazing. He has his heart in the right place...he just can't see that others aren't as eager to be brought to help him take care of them." 



			
				Koi said:
			
		

> "Heh, fair enough," he chuckles, rocking on his heels a bit. "She'll see them eventually. But, yes, I'm ready aswell." He nods, taking another step back, waiting for her before walking. "How much more work have you got to do on the ship?"



The two departed from the ship and found themselves only a few moments later in the Sleepy Wood Tavern, most of their group was at the table eating and discussing various topics. 

Cissinei was however absent from the group. 

"Calloway," Dee asked, "Do you see Cissinei around."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2009)

Serp said:


> "Good terms may be just as bad as bad terms, what he wants her back now, or sees us as a threat to her, its just that this sort of thing always adds a confounding variable to the mix."
> 
> Looking back at Cindy, "Not to call you a variable or anything."
> 
> Back to Kara, "Yes we are in an unpredictable situation now, but better the devil you know right?"


"It could be.  But then we don't really know either 'devil' in this case."  Kara shrugs, "If he wants Cindy back that doesn't really add any danger, the underlying issue is him wanting girls, this would just make the topic more immediate."

"On the flip side, Cindy's presence could keep the giant from attacking when we arrive."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Its nice to meet you, Vermestra," Cindy shook Ver's hand as she spoke, "I wasn't wanting to see Nimbus hurt," she paused, "What he does for those children is amazing. He has his heart in the right place...he just can't see that others aren't as eager to be brought to help him take care of them."


"What exactly does he do with the children, Cindy?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It could be.  But then we don't really know either 'devil' in this case."  Kara shrugs, "If he wants Cindy back that doesn't really add any danger, the underlying issue is him wanting girls, this would just make the topic more immediate."
> 
> "On the flip side, Cindy's presence could keep the giant from attacking when we arrive."
> 
> ...



Cindy let Kara talk to Ver and then when addressed said, "He keeps them safe, I've seen him fend off all manner of fiends--even a Dragon one time." 

She sighed, "The creature that killed a few of them the time I left, it was especially nasty, although I couldn't recall the name of it." She pulled a napkin nearer and started to sketch with a charcoal she pulled out from somewhere. 

"It looks like this," she drew a beast that looked massive with a popped out jaw, down on all fours. It was a lizard of some kind.


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

Ver listened to Kara, "Ok I can see your point."

Ver watched as Cindy, drew a weird creature and Ver's eyes lit up. "That's it, I want one of those. Is it still alive?" Ver asked Cindy with sparkles in her eyes.

"But yes what a shame he killed all those girls...yes... a shame." Ver rolled her eyes, trying not to seem inconsiderate.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The two departed from the ship and found themselves only a few moments later in the Sleepy Wood Tavern, most of their group was at the table eating and discussing various topics.
> 
> Cissinei was however absent from the group.
> 
> "Calloway," Dee asked, "Do you see Cissinei around."



"Hm?  Cissinei?" he asks, lips slightly pursed as he looks around.  "I don't seem to see her, no.."  He removes his hat and tucks it under his arm.  "I haven't seen her since I last saw her, when she sent Saxton back to the ship.  Could she have slipped back?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2009)

Elena and Lyn had been having a small debate on if they should go to the Brothel or check this other Dee... Neither Elena nor Lyn were sure it was the same DEE they knew.

They were shocked to see HER enter the Pub. "D-DEE?" Elena asked in disbelief. "Is that you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ver listened to Kara, "Ok I can see your point."
> 
> Ver watched as Cindy, drew a weird creature and Ver's eyes lit up. "That's it, I want one of those. Is it still alive?" Ver asked Cindy with sparkles in her eyes.
> 
> "But yes what a shame he killed all those girls...yes... a shame." Ver rolled her eyes, trying not to seem inconsiderate.



"He didn't kill the girls," Cindy said, "And the thing that attacked them ran off, it was stupid and big enough to eat a town...it can't be a pet!" 



Koi said:


> "Hm?  Cissinei?" he asks, lips slightly pursed as he looks around.  "I don't seem to see her, no.."  He removes his hat and tucks it under his arm.  "I haven't seen her since I last saw her, when she sent Saxton back to the ship.  Could she have slipped back?"



Dee pointed, "She's over there talking to someone," Dee leaned out to see better, "What the Hell...it couldn't be..." now she strayed away from Calloway towards where Cissinei was with the mysterious pair. 

"Elena?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2009)

Elena rose from her chair and almost tumbled across the tavern to get where Dee was. "DEEE!" she glomped the woman in an affective manner. 

"well, I'll be damned!" Lyn stands up more slowly than the girl.


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

"You said something about killing something around the time you left. And I think he would make a fine pet, your prejudiced although I can't blame you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

Dee hugs Elena, almost knocked over as she does. She loses her hat in the process and is forced to bend her leg to avoid tumbling down, "Elena, how the Hell did you get here..." 

She spotted Lyn, "And Lyn...and you're so dirty...but still beautiful somehow..." 

Cissinei seemed utterly confused, "You all...know each other?" 

"Of course," Dee says in a matter of a fact tone, "We traveled together for months!" 

Slowly Cissinei glances over at Lyn sheepishly, "It looks like...I can help you guys after all."




Serp said:


> "You said something about killing something around the time you left. And I think he would make a fine pet, your prejudiced although I can't blame you."



Cindy nodded, "Yes, the creature killed some of the elves and the giant protected them..." she sighed inwardly. "And that thing would be too strong for anyone who's not a God to kill..."


----------



## Serp (Apr 11, 2009)

Ver mummbled. "Well maybe we can find a nest and I can have a baby one." She said in a huff and then continued to mumble.

"A god ey, its a good thing I am agnostic then, wouldn't want a named deity killing my cuddles."


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2009)

Calloway just sorta stands there fore a moment, lips pursed awkwardly.  He takes a step back and slips toward the bar instead, not wanting to cut in or anything.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

Serp said:


> Ver mummbled. "Well maybe we can find a nest and I can have a baby one." She said in a huff and then continued to mumble.
> 
> "A god ey, its a good thing I am agnostic then, wouldn't want a named deity killing my cuddles."



"A baby one would probably be as big as a cow..." Cindy said, "You didn't see this thing, it just ate." 



Koi said:


> Calloway just sorta stands there fore a moment, lips pursed awkwardly.  He takes a step back and slips toward the bar instead, not wanting to cut in or anything.



Dee noticed Calloway moving passed as she stood with Elena, "Calloway, come here, I'd like you to meet someone." 

She held her hand out as if to present Elena, "This is my good friend Elena!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2009)

"Yes, I know Cissy... we meet her earlier. We werent sure she was talking of the same Dee! but really... how many Dee's can be?" she joked about.

 "We were washed ashore" Elena explains... "I lost... I lost Lars" Elena explains full of guilt, it seemed like she was about to cry. "It fell from my hand"

(( like "LAAAAAAAAAAARS!"  ))

"And the money... dont forget the money..." Lyn says not so sorry. "We almost didn't make it. We would take turns on swimming and me transforming into ...something to reach the shore... quite a close call"


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee noticed Calloway moving passed as she stood with Elena, "Calloway, come here, I'd like you to meet someone."
> 
> She held her hand out as if to present Elena, "This is my good friend Elena!"



"Ah, hallo, Elena," Calloway says, smiling pleasantly as he uses his hat to give a flourish as he bows to her, in a very self-important manner, heh.  "The name's Calloway."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, I know Cissy... we meet her earlier. We werent sure she was talking of the same Dee! but really... how many Dee's can be?" she joked about.
> 
> "We were washed ashore" Elena explains... "I lost... I lost Lars" Elena explains full of guilt, it seemed like she was about to cry. "It fell from my hand"
> 
> ...



Dee chuckled, "Sounds like you too had quite a time, I can buy you something..." she offered. "Calloway here is a friend I made a while back, he sailed here with us..." then Dee pointed to a table, "That's the rest of our group, odd bunch eh?" 

Then she thought, "Oh and Madeleine and Barbaneth are here...not right here, but Madeleine got too drunk and she had to be put to bed."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2009)

Elena shakes Calloway's hand. "Glad to meet you. A friend of Dee is a friend of mine" she talked now with renewed spirits. 

Lyn finally gave also a handshake to Dee now that Elena was busy talking with the other guy. "That's no surprise... I always thought Maddy and Barb would stay around to keep an eye on you. But Maddy getting drunk, I never expected that! Hehehhee"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena shakes Calloway's hand. "Glad to meet you. A friend of Dee is a friend of mine" she talked now with renewed spirits.
> 
> Lyn finally gave also a handshake to Dee now that Elena was busy talking with the other guy. "That's no surprise... I always thought Maddy and Barb would stay around to keep an eye on you. But Maddy getting drunk, I never expected that! Hehehhee"



"Madeleine has come into her own," Dee smiled, "She warned a guy that she would kill him if he moved to attack her...I was so proud--and I'm an aunt now," Dee said, "Madeleine has a little girl." 

Cissinei wandered around the outer edges of the little reunion and kept and eye on Lyn. Finally she commented, "Um, you're Lyn right?" she asked, "I was just...um...wonder...you're good with magic, right?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2009)

"A BABY!?" Elena says surprised. "wow... we... missed a lot, didn't we?"

Lyn nods fairly impressed too. He then turns to she Cissy. 


> "Um, you're Lyn right?" she asked, "I was just...um...wonder...you're good with magic, right?"



He stares for like 2 seconds pondering the question. He narrows his eyes and smiles "Sorry, Did I charm you? or is it something else?"  ....he then realizes what he just said and put his hands covering his mouth with a gasp, looking back at Dee. 

He's going to be castrated.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "A BABY!?" Elena says surprised. "wow... we... missed a lot, didn't we?"
> 
> Lyn nods fairly impressed too. He then turns to she Cissy.
> 
> ...



Cissinei laughed nervously, "Charm...that's a spell in my book," she held the book out so he could see, "I'm kind of good with magic too," she said looking off to the side to avoid eye contact. "Nothing too fancy...just..." 

Dee stepped away from Elena, "Excuse, me, talk with Cal while I do this..." when she reached Lyn and Cissinei she said, "Cissinei is kind of like the little anti necromancer--she's made to tear them down and mess up their stuff...something I am sure you can appreciate!"


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2009)

Calloway smiles, straightening up and tucking his hat back under his arm.  "So, Elena.." he says, cutting a dashing smile as he tilts his head slightly.  "What brings you to this town, eh?  We all landed here by chance, really.   Problem with the ship."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2009)

"oohh, Hehehe... alright, I like that" Lyn murmured nervous that Dee might heard what he said earlier. 

"Alright, I would love to hear about all you have done and doing..." added Elena "seems like you guys have a situation in your hands" she said interested.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Taking a quick bite of the stew that was brought Heather nods.  “As soon as we are done then, we will head out, at least I won’t have to wear my bandages.”  she mumbled thinking about her sensitive eyes.  “Should we go back to the ship to get the others?”  she asks then shakes her head slightly.  “Should just leave them there.  Serves them right for running off when we have…things to attend to.”  Heather added as she took another bite.  A yip came from her feet causing her to look down at Coia.  “I don’t know if I want you wandering the streets alone.  It’s bad enough when I am wandering around.  Don’t think they will appreciate a lone wolf.”  she said with a chuckle as she goes back to eating.



Glenn finishes another spoon full of his stew before turning back to Heather, "Speaking of bandages, how is your wound?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "oohh, Hehehe... alright, I like that" Lyn murmured nervous that Dee might heard what he said earlier.
> 
> "Alright, I would love to hear about all you have done and doing..." added Elena "seems like you guys have a situation in your hands" she said interested.



All that Cissinei could think is that she wanted desperately to hug the boy, but she knew Dee would probably yell at her, not that the boy wanted her hugging him. 

Before anyone could say anything else there was a thunderous sound outside, the entire building shook, the entire city probably. 

Glenn's food falls from the spoon if its still there, there's a second crackle like thunder but far too close to the village to be coming from the sky. Something is outside, and from the sound of things not far off...


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Glenn bolts from the table in a hurry with Skylark not far behind him. He runs out the door and starts to search for the source of the sound.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

((There will be no roll needed to find this))

In the clearing of the city a large vessel descends towards the ground with a ring of crackling lighting sparking and firing off around the edge of the craft. The thing itself seems to be utterly sky worthy, able to fly with no beast or man to pull it.

The lightening ring pulls up as the craft and comes to rest like a halo above the ship. A crackle of thunder shakes the area, this is the source of the sound. 

People step out of their homes and crowd into the streets, "What's going on?" 

"A Lightening Runner--" another man yells out, "What's it doing here?"

A man in armor stepped down from the ship, dropping into the grass with a thud. When he turned the people in the town backed away, "I am Darrius Cerbuncle, Judge of the Magistrates Offices...I've come seeking Glenn of Aaron!" 

His suit glistens against the street lamps, and through the slits of his visor his eyes are barely visible.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((There will be no roll needed to find this))
> 
> In the clearing of the city a large vessel descends towards the ground with a ring of crackling lighting sparking and firing off around the edge of the craft. The thing itself seems to be utterly sky worthy, able to fly with no beast or man to pull it.
> 
> ...



"You have found him!" Glenn calls out he walks steadily up to the man, seemingly unfazed by the show around him. He pulls his helmet off and holds it in his left hand held against his hip at the side of his armor, "I have heard of your name once before, from the Lord of this town who offers the Giant's bill. I heard from him that you judges where men who protected the land and uphold the law! Is there any way I can be of service?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "You have found him!" Glenn calls out he walks steadily up to the man, seemingly unfazed by the show around him. He pulls his helmet off and holds it in his left hand held against his hip at the side of his armor, "I have heard of your name once before, from the Lord of this town who offers the Giant's bill. I heard from him that you judges where men who protected the land and uphold the law! Is there any way I can be of service?"



"The very same man who offered the Giant's contract has sent me here to transport you to where the Giant is," said Darrius in a booming voice. "It was said you have a party of men ready to stop the Giant!" 

From somewhere down in the crowd Cindy forces her way out, "The Giant is not evil!" she yells looking towards the crowd. The people in some spots seems more amazed she talks now. "The giant is just trying to protect someone!" 

"Silence! I've just come to deliver this party to their destination!" the Judge yelled. "I await the word to carry the group where they desire to go." 

Cindy moved closer to Glenn, "I am going with them, I discussed it with two of them already!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "The very same man who offered the Giant's contract has sent me here to transport you to where the Giant is," said Darrius in a booming voice. "It was said you have a party of men ready to stop the Giant!"
> 
> From somewhere down in the crowd Cindy forces her way out, "The Giant is not evil!" she yells looking towards the crowd. The people in some spots seems more amazed she talks now. "The giant is just trying to protect someone!"
> 
> ...



"Very well then, I may need some time to assemble everyone, but we will be ready to leave shortly. As a matter of fact, we had a run in with a man named Cardel earlier and we where making plans to leave this very night. This lady will accompany us. She has lived with the Giant in the past, given away to the giant just as the Lord's daughter could be, only she returned. If a peaceful solution can be reached, she will be the key to that solution. However, I have given my solemn word, Riven will not go to Nimbus. I will achieve that goal by whatever means necessary."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Very well then, I may need some time to assemble everyone, but we will be ready to leave shortly. As a matter of fact, we had a run in with a man named Cardel earlier and we where making plans to leave this very night. This lady will accompany us. She has lived with the Giant in the past, given away to the giant just as the Lord's daughter could be, only she returned. If a peaceful solution can be reached, she will be the key to that solution. However, I have given my solemn word, Riven will not go to Nimbus. I will achieve that goal by whatever means necessary."



The man nods, "Very well, I await your return." He will stand by the ship at attention as if guarding until everyone is ready. 

*For the party's hard day worth of in game role playing and the battle and the investigative work, the active members of the party earn +1,500 EXP

Since you all have yet to buy anything, it would be a good time to do so if you want, if you need a store list you can find items , armor , and weapons . All the PC's have 1,000 GP. 
*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2009)

Elena and Lyn nod to each other. "We would like to help you out with this Giant" Elena told Glenn. "I am an able fighter and Lyn here is a wonderful Spell Caster"

"I just need a shower and I will be as good as new" the boy assured Glenn. 

((Elena and Lyn does not have any GP as they lost it in the sea. Lyn has some items with him... that will do for the moment. Must stay IC. ))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 11, 2009)

Opening her mouth to respond to Glenn she almost choked on the thank you that she could not spit out.  Luckily for her the rumbling began and she followed the others outside.  “What the hell…” Heather murmured as she looked up at the ship.  Coia crouched at her feet his hair up and a deep growl issuing from him.

Reaching down Heather gently touched his head as she listened.  “We are getting on that thing?”  she said with surprise and shock in her voice.  “Oh this keeps getting better and better…” Heather added with a growl causing Coia to growl in response.  “Guess we better get to it.”  she said keeping her voice even though the trepidation was in her mind.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2009)

Kara remained quiet while the others discussed, more curious how this will play out than anything else.

Kara's purchases (mostly minor):

*Spoiler*: __ 




Mundane Items:
Disguise kit 50gp
Dagger x4 8gp
Bedroll .1gp
Lantern, hooded 7gp
Oil flask x5 .5gp

Alchemical Items:
Antitoxin x2 100gp
Smokestick x2 40gp

Magical Items:
Elixir of Love x2 300gp
Potion of Invisibility 300gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x3 150gp


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena and Lyn nod to each other. "We would like to help you out with this Giant" Elena told Glenn. "I am an able fighter and Lyn here is a wonderful Spell Caster"
> 
> "I just need a shower and I will be as good as new" the boy assured Glenn.
> 
> ((Elena and Lyn does not have any GP as they lost it in the sea. Lyn has some items with him... that will do for the moment. Must stay IC. ))




((Ah yes, I remember...))

Dee agrees, "It'll be great to have you on board," she points to her hat, "I'm a Captain now!" 

This is when the calamity outside starts...



Kunoichirule said:


> Opening her mouth to respond to Glenn she almost choked on the thank you that she could not spit out.  Luckily for her the rumbling began and she followed the others outside.  ?What the hell?? Heather murmured as she looked up at the ship.  Coia crouched at her feet his hair up and a deep growl issuing from him.
> 
> Reaching down Heather gently touched his head as she listened.  ?We are getting on that thing??  she said with surprise and shock in her voice.  ?Oh this keeps getting better and better?? Heather added with a growl causing Coia to growl in response.  ?Guess we better get to it.?  she said keeping her voice even though the trepidation was in her mind.



Dee moved closer to the transport admiring it, "Shiny," she commented to herself, "I say, chap, what is it that keeps this thing flying?" Dee asked the Judge. 

He didn't answer her. 

Cissinei looked to Lyn, "This...this is incredible..." 

Knowledge of the Arcane:
 1d20+14 → [15,14] = (29)

"This is simply astounding, I can't be sure but it looks to be controlled by Arcane magic," she giggled in a nerdy way and stepped closer to the thing, "This ring here powers the whole thing, it seems there's not much mechanic about it. Magic is holding the ring in place at the top and base and it seemed that it might even have helped to pull the ring up so that it didn't hit the ground when it landed..." 

Cissinei was almost dancing she was so excited, she opened her spell book, "I've got to write this down, if I told them of this back at the Order they'd never believe it--I've never even speculated that such a use for Arcana existed!" 

Dee glared back at her, "Are we going to have to sponge your knickers out?" 

Cissinei just glared up at her and then looked back down and continued writing. 

"These..." Dee started, "I must have one of these...this even puts the _Reckless _to shame..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 11, 2009)

Glenn Purchases


*Spoiler*: __ 




2 weeks of trail rations 7gp.
10 pounds of dried salted meat 6gp.

Explorer's Outfit 10gp. 

Saddle Pack 5gp.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2009)

Calloway steps out with the rest of them, brows raised as he looks at the ship.  "By he gods.." he mutters, and gives an admiring whistle.  "And.. we've got to get _on_ this thing?  Do we actually have to get _off_ after?  Because.. it looks like quite the pad.."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 11, 2009)

As the other’s seem excited about the ship before them, Heather rolls her eyes.  “One great fucking adventure after another…huh Coia?” she says flatly rubbing the wolf’s head once again, trying to calm him.  In response he presses against her as if to guard her from the machine, the low rumble of a growl still issuing from his chest.


Heather’s Purchases


*Spoiler*: __ 



Healer’s kit-50gp
Bottle, wine, glass-2gp


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

*With the purchases guys, remember you would already have clothes, backpack and stuff like that. This is mostly for healing and other items like that, kind of like what Kara brought. You can all assume to have these.

*Backpack
Bedroll
Flint and Steel
Pouch, belt
Rations (10 days)
Rope, hemp (50ft)
Sunrods (2)
Waterskin

Barbaneth and a sleepy eyed Madeleine emerge from the crowd, there's a flurry of activity where the people step back to let them through. "This, this is incredible," Barbaneth says.

"It's too bright," Madeleine admit. Her entire body was sore. 

When she finally spotted them, Dee walked over and explained, "This is apparently our transport to the Giant," she paused, "Should make him easier to find." 

"You'd like for us to...stay with the ship?" asked Madeleine.

"We might need your help," Deirdre said, "Besides, aren't you eager to ride on that?" 

Barbaneth looked at Madeleine and she lowered her gaze, "Not so sure, it looks--weird." 

"I'll be right there the whole time," Barbaneth said hugging her close. 

((You guys can write the shopping lists in flashback))

When the party had assembled back at the Lightening Runner, the Judge allowed them to board the ship. on the surface it wasn't much different than a boat, but the under regions were actually quite luxirious, there was a a bar, a gallery where food was to be taken and the like. 

The ship moved fast, but not so fast that they were reached their destination instantly. 

They were given small cabins to rest in and as the sun rose in the morning the ship was still on its way to a destination.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2009)

Once abord the ship Kara changed into a dry set of clothes, helped herself to a hot meal, and slept as soundly as she dared.  It honestly had been a long day, mental and emotional efforts took their strain just as much as physical ones.

She awoke early and cautiously stepped up on deck, both anxious and apprehensive at the chance to see the world from above.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

((going to make a minor change to who was there, lets say Holly came along too))

When Kara steps out onto the deck, she finds Cissinei sketching something in her spell book, if she looks closer it appears to be the elemental ring that powers the ship.

At the end of the deck, Madeleine stands with a young girl looking out over the side as the ship speeds along. For right now the rest of the deck is empty.

"Morning Kara," Madeleine smiled, "Say hi to Kara." 

Holly waved her little hand, "Good morning..." she looked up at her mother, "Kara."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2009)

Kara stretched a moment, happy to be free of the confines below.  "Good morning Madeleine, and good morning Holly."  She smiles at the young girl.  "I trust you're both doing well?"

She glances over the side of the ship at the rushing ground below then steps slightly away involuntarily.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara stretched a moment, happy to be free of the confines below.  "Good morning Madeleine, and good morning Holly."  She smiles at the young girl.  "I trust you're both doing well?"
> 
> She glances over the side of the ship at the rushing ground below then steps slightly away involuntarily.



Holly leans in against her mom and smirks back, Madeleine is watching the horizon as it rushes forward and then she glances to Kara, "Yesterday was...busy..." she said. 

"But mom...you left me in the boat all day!" Holly said. Madeleine just rubbed at the top of her head. 

Through the clouds, the sun is breaking through the clouds with a bright orange glow. A flock of birds flies up in front of the ship and off out of the way.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2009)

> Cissinei looked to Lyn, "This...this is incredible..."


"Well, thank YOU. You seem rather interesting too" 


If Dee can allow it, Elena would take a shower (so does lyn) in her Ship. After that she would ask Dee for some lend equipment. "You know I will pay you as soon as I have the money, do you?" 

"No money is a pain in the ass" Lyn will not ask Dee for equipment, but maybe just some rations. He had better luck than Elena with his Items, but still.... he can't carry much around anymore. The bag of holding is gone... 

Lyn sighs to no one in particular.

Once in the ship, Elena feels really impressed of the whole Flying Part. Lyn not so, as he had experienced flying some times before. Although, he can't deny it... This ship is really something.

Edit: If Lyn sees Heather around, he will try to start a conversation in Undercommon.  "So... What's your story?" he ask very interested. "Any goals in particular?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Holly leans in against her mom and smirks back, Madeleine is watching the horizon as it rushes forward and then she glances to Kara, "Yesterday was...busy..." she said.
> 
> "But mom...you left me in the boat all day!" Holly said. Madeleine just rubbed at the top of her head.
> 
> Through the clouds, the sun is breaking through the clouds with a bright orange glow. A flock of birds flies up in front of the ship and off out of the way.



"Busy, yes you could say that."  Kara smiles, bemused.  "But as they say today is another day."

"If nothing else, waking up warm and dry on this ship is a nice alternative to cold and wet camping in the middle of nowhere."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Well, thank YOU. You seem rather interesting too"
> 
> 
> If Dee can allow it, Elena would take a shower (so does lyn) in her Ship. After that she would ask Dee for some lend equipment. "You know I will pay you as soon as I have the money, do you?"
> ...



Cissinei spends the next few moments fawning...

Of course Dee will allow it, in the time before the ship leaves, Dee will let Lyn and Elena use the baths. 



EvilMoogle said:


> "Busy, yes you could say that."  Kara smiles, bemused.  "But as they say today is another day."
> 
> "If nothing else, waking up warm and dry on this ship is a nice alternative to cold and wet camping in the middle of nowhere."



"Better than at sea drenched or in some other unsavory place." Madeleine says, "This ship though, its incredible..." 

As they move through the air they pass over something running along the ground like a carriage, but its not drawn by beats. Instead it's following a pre-made path at a rapid speed. The same type of rind encircles the front of this long column of carriages.

"What the Hell was that?" Madeleine asks as it passes.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Better than at sea drenched or in some other unsavory place." Madeleine says, "This ship though, its incredible..."
> 
> As they move through the air they pass over something running along the ground like a carriage, but its not drawn by beats. Instead it's following a pre-made path at a rapid speed. The same type of rind encircles the front of this long column of carriages.
> 
> "What the Hell was that?" Madeleine asks as it passes.



Kara wasn't convinced, "It's a marvel, but...  I'm not sure I was meant to fly, my feet are sturdy enough on the ground."

She looks down at the indicated thing, "Some sort of golem?  No. The ring's like this.  Is it some sort of ship that doesn't fly or sail?  A groundship?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara wasn't convinced, "It's a marvel, but...  I'm not sure I was meant to fly, my feet are sturdy enough on the ground."
> 
> She looks down at the indicated thing, "Some sort of golem?  No. The ring's like this.  Is it some sort of ship that doesn't fly or sail?  A groundship?"



"Ah a groundship," Madeleine says, "That makes sense."

Cissinei is still studying the ring, its noise is more subtle now, but still noticeable. In the distance the mountains grow closer and closer. A booming voice announces from behind Kara and Madeleine, "We'll be there in about four hours." 

"The mountains?" asked Madeleine.

He nodded.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2009)

"'Cimmum Brook' if I'm not mistaken.  Thank you for the speedy trip, this would have taken a long time on foot."  Kara turned to face the speaker (Darrius?) and smiled politely.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

Darrius nodded back at her and then turned to walk away. As they stood there Cissinei came running over and placed her book down on the deck. She grabbed Holly and started to tickle her on the stomach, "Hey Holly-Bolly," she said, "Are you having a _gooooood _morning?"

Holly just laughed. 

A man came down from somewhere and stepped out onto the deck in front of them, he was dressed in a thick jacket and goggles, "I'm Mark W'zech, the pilot of this here boat," he paused to shake their hands. 

"Just wanted to tell you that those rings that Darrius had you to put on actually serve a very important purpose...if we happen to have any trouble, you can jump over board and you'll fall slow enough to avoid injury. They're made of a material called *soar wood*, whole boats made of it and it floats on air."

With a wave a small device, the elemental ring went dead and the ship slowed to a craw, "See even without the rind the ship stays in the air..." 

"So remember if you fall, that ring will protect you," he tapped the one on Kara's waist and then for some strange reason poked her nose playfully and mutter the word, "Cute." 

With that he went to walk off, "Just thought I'd let y'all know!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Darrius nodded back at her and then turned to walk away. As they stood there Cissinei came running over and placed her book down on the deck. She grabbed Holly and started to tickle her on the stomach, "Hey Holly-Bolly," she said, "Are you having a _gooooood _morning?"
> 
> Holly just laughed.
> 
> ...



"You hear that Skylark! We have a new toy to play with!"

Glenn walked into view donning his explorer's outfit, consisting of a white shirt, leather pants and shoes, leather gloves under which he wore his soar wood ring on his right hand, and a sky blue cloak with red flames along the bottom which fed upwards towards the center to a symbol of the sun located near the center of his back. Unconfined by his helmet his long wavy hair blew freely threw the breeze.

Skylark came up behind Glenn and stood slightly to the side of him. The griffin stretched his front paws forwards and reared back on his hind feet to stretch his body out. He let out a near silent screech as he did so.

"Lets go threw our paces buddy!"

The two quickly charged across the deck to the bow of the ship side by side, and when they reached the end they jumped off together.

While descending from the front of the ship, Skylark controls his fall to go down a little under him. For the first maneuver, Glenn was going to try to mount Skylark while in mid air.

Ride 1d20+14
14 + 14 = 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "You hear that Skylark! We have a new toy to play with!"
> 
> Glenn walked into view donning his explorer's outfit, consisting of a white shirt, leather pants and shoes, leather gloves under which he wore his soar wood ring on his right hand, and a sky blue cloak with red flames along the bottom which fed upwards towards the center to a symbol of the sun located near the center of his back. Unconfined by his helmet his long wavy hair blew freely threw the breeze.
> 
> ...



The soar wood rings won't let them fall at any kind of real speed. Skylark is able to easily catch Glenn. But his jumping off of the ship like that startled Cissinei and Holly. 

The ship was still moving slowly because of the elemental ring being turned off, so it won't moved too fast for Skylark and Glenn to catch up.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2009)

Elena went to the edge of the ship to see Glenn falling. She just wanted to make sure he had manage to get on the griffin. "woah..."

Lyn was more interested now in the ring thing. He walked upon Cissy. "Uhm.... how much would it cost a ship like this?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena went to the edge of the ship to see Glenn falling. She just wanted to make sure he had manage to get on the griffin. "woah..."
> 
> Lyn was more interested now in the ring thing. He walked upon Cissy. "Uhm.... how much would it cost a ship like this?"



Cissinei stared at Lyn, her eyes bugged out in shock, "Um, a ship like this...I don't know really, I would say probably about 100,000 gold--I don't know where a person would get...that kind of money...my sister claimed to have been pretty wealthy at one point," she giggled until she almost snorted. 

Holly was right next to Cissinei's leg, "Whats wrong with your teeth?" the little girl asked Lyn.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2009)

Cautiously making her way to the deck Heather stepped out the bandages over her eyes once more.  She scans over the people and shakes her head slightly then her eyes widen as she hears Glenn causing her to glance over and her eyes widen behind their covering as she watches him jump over the side.  Shivering slightly she mumbles to herself.  “He really is a chunk of meat.  Flinging himself over the side…” 

After a moment and another shiver she turns glancing once more at the group.  “Kid you don’t want one of these…” Heather said as Lyn spoke to Cissinei but turns toward the stairs to go below deck, Coia at her heels his tail tucked as they move.  “I need a drink…” she mumbles disappearing from the deck.


((damn soul I was just going to have Heather respond to him.  lol  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2009)

Watching Heather's approach and departure Kara slipped below deck following her.  After a moment she speaks up, "Too bright for you out there?  Or just too open?"  Her voice was lined with curiosity.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2009)

Turning toward Kara when she heard her voice, Heather gave a smile with gritted teeth.  “I have found a way to combat the brightness, hence my bandages.  And, I have never had a problem with open spaces.” she said as she turned and grabbed the drink she had poured and downed it in one swallow.  “Out there…” Heather said pointing toward the deck above them.  “It’s just to high.  To damn high…” she grumbled turning around and pouring herself another drink and downing that as Coia sat near her and whimpered slightly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2009)

Kara smiled apologetically, "Please, I meant no disrespect.  I've never seen a Drow before, more curious than anything."  She pauses a moment and sits down.  "Since we have time before we land I though I would take the chance if that's okay."

"As to the flying, I'm inclined to agree there.  As convenient as this is, I can't shake the idea that I'm not a bird and I should be on the ground where I'm meant to be."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2009)

His next maneuver was going to require a bit of preparation. Skylark climbed up to about 50 feet directly over the ship's bow. There Glenn would attempt to stand up on Skylark's back. The trick is that his feet would need to be positioned correctly to distribute the weight evenly across Skylark's back and keep the Griffin flying strait.

Then once in position, Glenn's plan was to jump off Skylark's back while Skylark performs a vertical loop around Glenn coming around far enough beneath Glenn to allow him to remount.

Ridding checks
10+14 = 24
17+14 = 31


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2009)

Nodding in agreement Heather grabs another glass and pours the liquor into it.  With a thud she sets the heavy bottle down and slides the now filled glass toward Kara.  With a slight grin she raises her glass to her and downs the amber liquid once more.  “Here’s to making it to the ground safely and not crashing like even some birds do.”  Heather said grabbing the bottle and filling her glass yet again.  “Sure why not.  Though I am Drow by race I am not typical.”  she says leaning back and swirling the liquid in her glass.  “That would be why most of you are still alive.”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2009)

Kara takes the offered glass and gently sips it.  "I did wonder about that, by the way the stories talk you'd think a Drow is some sort of demon out of legend."  She shrugs, "either way I tend to focus on the individual rather than societies, they tend to complicate things."

"So what brings you here?  Even in human societies adventurers tend to be fairly rare."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> His next maneuver was going to require a bit of preparation. Skylark climbed up to about 50 feet directly over the ship's bow. There Glenn would attempt to stand up on Skylark's back. The trick is that his feet would need to be positioned correctly to distribute the weight evenly across Skylark's back and keep the Griffin flying strait.
> 
> Then once in position, Glenn's plan was to jump off Skylark's back while Skylark performs a vertical loop around Glenn coming around far enough beneath Glenn to allow him to remount.
> 
> ...



Glenn pulls off his maneuvers, but the first is a little rocky. He is able to stay on the back of Skylark without much trouble even then. Although, the soar wood adds a slight problem as it changes his weight distribution. 

Deirdre walked out onto the deck and gave a slight wave to everyone as she passed. She walked to where Madeleine and the others were standing and sighed, "Morning," she said as she stopped off to the side of Madeleine and Holly. 

She had changed clothes but wore that same tricorner hat.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2009)

With a chuckle Heather drinks down more of the alcohol.  “We are the demons from legends!”  she says with a grin.  “We are what go bump in the night!”  Heather added as she again took a drink.  “Hhmm…why am I hear…” she says thinking for a moment, the alcohol she had drank so quickly was making her tongue looser than normal.  “Not rightly sure honestly.  Maybe I needed a change of pace.  Maybe I got an offer I couldn’t refuse.  Or maybe I am on the run from some crime…” Heather said shrugging then leaning forward eyeing Kara from behind the gauze.  “Why are you here?” she asks her in return.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2009)

Kara gives Heather a sly grin, "Why am I here?  The short answer is it's fun."  She shrugs slightly, "where else can you see wonders of the world, explore lost ruins, find fabulous treasures?  The sheer excitement of it is what does it for me."

"This trip in particular started with some interesting rumors.  A giant kidnapping virgins?  Not exactly the standard fair there.  It's expanded since then, now my primary motivation for this trip is to see some closure for Cindy."  She winks slightly, "of course I can't say that I don't hope to get something from the experience myself."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2009)

Heather cocked her eyebrow at Kara.  “Well virgins are the best you know.  You can train them yourself!”  she says then laughs deeply.  “Hhmm…You just might be a woman after my own heart.  Here I was thinking you were the goody-goody type and you are actually after something for yourself.  So may I ask?  What that might be?”  she says taking a long swallow of her drink.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2009)

Kara chuckles politely, "I told you, a good time.  A little excitement, strange new places.  I'm not cut out to be a merchant or a dreary lifestyle."  She pauses to take a drink from her glass then continues, "though at the same time, magic and money's always good too.  A girl has to pay the bills somehow."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2009)

> Cissinei stared at Lyn, her eyes bugged out in shock, "Um, a ship like this...I don't know really, I would say probably about 100,000 gold--I don't know where a person would get...that kind of money...my sister claimed to have been pretty wealthy at one point," she giggled until she almost snorted.
> 
> Holly was right next to Cissinei's leg, "Whats wrong with your teeth?" the little girl asked Lyn.



"That much you could obtain with time, of course. And quicker with some partners, that's for sure!" Lyn assured Cissy. "Yeah, Dee says the truth. We all had ridiculous amounts of money at a time. We had them until... you know,  the sinking and stuff..." Then he turned the see the little girl. "Oh... my teeth... well, I guess I like meat well enough. I'm no vampire... they just seem to be bigger than normal, right? They don't look THAT bad... RIGHT?" he asks Cissy a little concerned.




> “Kid you don’t want one of these…” Heather said as Lyn spoke to Cissinei but turns toward the stairs to go below deck, Coia at her heels his tail tucked as they move.



"Well, it seems safe enough as far as I see it. I could charge for people traveling in these things... I could make a fortune! Im sure!" he exclaimed with a smile.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "That much you could obtain with time, of course. And quicker with some partners, that's for sure!" Lyn assured Cissy. "Yeah, Dee says the truth. We all had ridiculous amounts of money at a time. We had them until... you know,  the sinking and stuff..." Then he turned the see the little girl. "Oh... my teeth... well, I guess I like meat well enough. I'm no vampire... they just seem to be bigger than normal, right? They don't look THAT bad... RIGHT?" he asks Cissy a little concerned.



Cissinei jumped a little at the chance to speak, almost talking over the end of Lyn's sentence, "You're teeth they look fine..."

Arcana Check:
1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34)

"You're a Dragon Blood Sorcerer correct?" she asked, "Probably a Gold from the look of things, of course then again I don't know you're natural hair color...and it is pretty hair..." the more she talked the more nervous she seemed to make herself.*

*Holly seemed confused, she tilted her head to one side and just sighed. After a moment she put her thumb to her mouth and grabbed hold of Cissinei's leg, leaning against it. 

*Inside of the Ship*
Judge Darrius passed Kara and Heather on the way to some other part of the ship, he stopped and turned back to them, "This is quite the odd group you have here...they act as if they've never seen a Sky Runner before..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 12, 2009)

Skylark and Glenn continued on for a few more minutes before coming in for a landing on the deck. "Now that's how you work up an apatite! Lets eat!"

Skylark and Glenn went back down bellow deck making their way to the galley.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Judge Darrius passed Kara and Heather on the way to some other part of the ship, he stopped and turned back to them, "This is quite the odd group you have here...they act as if they've never seen a Sky Runner before..."



"I haven't."  Kara paused and suppressed a shudder, "The only ships I have seen before sailed the oceans.  But then, I freely admit there are many things in this world I've yet to see."  She smiled politely at the man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Skylark and Glenn continued on for a few more minutes before coming in for a landing on the deck. "Now that's how you work up an apatite! Lets eat!"
> 
> Skylark and Glenn went back down bellow deck making their way to the galley.



Some of the crewmen who help to fly the ship give a round of applause as he comes in. 

The galley is actually serving Chili today, some of the best Chili Glenn and Skylark have ever had. 



EvilMoogle said:


> "I haven't."  Kara paused and suppressed a shudder, "The only ships I have seen before sailed the oceans.  But then, I freely admit there are many things in this world I've yet to see."  She smiled politely at the man.



He smiled, "From outside of Whitefall are you?" he asked. "We don't have much communication with the lands far across the oceans, no ship can reach them because of the furious storms at sea and its rare that anyone ever comes all the way across them..." he paused. 

"But its a welcome thing that people like you did come across!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2009)

Lyn stared at Cissy. "Well... that was... baffling." he winked twice "Dragon Blood Sorcerer ... I mean... that... that explains a few things... but" he winked again "Dragon blood sorcerer!? how... how do you even know this kind of things?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn stared at Cissy. "Well... that was... baffling." he winked twice "Dragon Blood Sorcerer ... I mean... that... that explains a few things... but" he winked again "Dragon blood sorcerer!? how... how do you even know this kind of things?"



Now Cissinei was embarrassed, "Study loads..." she said, "That is, I study too much...I guess my Overseer made sure that I knew everything there was to know about anything that was magic or magic related...there's a stack of books back on the ship I am working my way through."

In the back of her mind she wondered how anyone could be interested in anything she was saying.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He smiled, "From outside of Whitefall are you?" he asked. "We don't have much communication with the lands far across the oceans, no ship can reach them because of the furious storms at sea and its rare that anyone ever comes all the way across them..." he paused.
> 
> "But its a welcome thing that people like you did come across!"



"It was a trip....  One that I wouldn't care to try again any time soon."  She considered the man a moment, "if you don't mind I have what may be an ignorant question for you.  I've heard that you're a 'judge' and I understand the gest of that I think.  But what organization employs you?  Is Whitefall united in a single nation?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It was a trip....  One that I wouldn't care to try again any time soon."  She considered the man a moment, "if you don't mind I have what may be an ignorant question for you.  I've heard that you're a 'judge' and I understand the gest of that I think.  But what organization employs you?  Is Whitefall united in a single nation?"



Darrius nodded, "Whitefall isn't a single nation, but a conglomerate of nations working under one unified body. We Judges are an organization that exists outside of the ownership of any one nation, to police all nations universally. The Magistrate office, that employees me, was started by the Temple of Bahamut but has since become a model for all the laws of the land. Each land and city can decide its own laws, its just our duty to handle and uphold the law...things like sentencing and execution are left up to the Judges as well--" 

He paused, "Although recently, there has been some competition from the likes of the Templars, they're rapidly growing order would like to see our end."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2009)

"I see, thank you for clarifying for me."  Kara smiled politely while making mental notes.  Bad enough that an organization takes it upon itself to enforce their will upon the people, but they do not even take considerations as to which laws are just?

"Bahamut, you say?  That is the Dragon God, yes?  Again forgive my ignorance but that seems an odd choice to oversee laws across the continent."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I see, thank you for clarifying for me."  Kara smiled politely while making mental notes.  Bad enough that an organization takes it upon itself to enforce their will upon the people, but they do not even take considerations as to which laws are just?
> 
> "Bahamut, you say?  That is the Dragon God, yes?  Again forgive my ignorance but that seems an odd choice to oversee laws across the continent."



Darrius chuckles lightly, "We leave the daily sort of laws to the people in the area, we're more about contracts, murder, rape, slavery and other serious crimes. Having an actual judge come out is a big deal usually. As for Bahamut's Temple, the organization started in a small town with a Temple of Bahamut protecting it...from there it just snowballed."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Some of the crewmen who help to fly the ship give a round of applause as he comes in.
> 
> The galley is actually serving Chili today, some of the best Chili Glenn and Skylark have ever had.



After eating several bowls of chili each, Glenn gave a rousing speech to the crewmen about the fire people's souls. The speech mostly focused on teamwork and Glenn and Skylark's exploits accomplishes made with team work. The moral of the story was about how real a team reaches real synergy with everyone's souls giving their all, its like the fires in their souls combine to ignite like an erupting volcano!

diplomacy d20 + 21
18 + 21 = 39


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Now Cissinei was embarrassed, "Study loads..." she said, "That is, I study too much...I guess my Overseer made sure that I knew everything there was to know about anything that was magic or magic related...there's a stack of books back on the ship I am working my way through."
> 
> In the back of her mind she wondered how anyone could be interested in anything she was saying.



"Well... it was impressive. I mean... I was trying to figure out why I had these things changing... but I guess your explanation hits the blank. And... the gold dragons are cool. Im definitely one of them!"  ((-Not!))

"But... c'mon, havent you FELT IT... just running through your veins and just... Release it in a wave of magic from your heart!?"  he said with a big smile, almost as he was talking of something very exciting. "I can see you have potential for sorceress... not that we need one more, but, you get my drift"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> After eating several bowls of chili each, Glenn gave a rousing speech to the crewmen about the fire people's souls. The speech mostly focused on teamwork and Glenn and Skylark's exploits accomplishes made with team work. The moral of the story was about how real a team reaches real synergy with everyone's souls giving their all, its like the fires in their souls combine to ignite like an erupting volcano!
> 
> diplomacy d20 + 21
> 18 + 21 = 39



Glenn's speech encourages fire in the men's heart's the ship's speed actually increases because of the confidence of the pilot. The ship will actually reach its destination faster than it would have before 

Speed increase from 20→30.



soulnova said:


> "Well... it was impressive. I mean... I was trying to figure out why I had these things changing... but I guess your explanation hits the blank. And... the gold dragons are cool. Im definitely one of them!"  ((-Not!))
> 
> "But... c'mon, havent you FELT IT... just running through your veins and just... Release it in a wave of magic from your heart!?"  he said with a big smile, almost as he was talking of something very exciting. "I can see you have potential for sorceress... not that we need one more, but, you get my drift"



"I'm quite good with my magic, despite the time it takes me to prepare," Cissinei said, "My entire purpose is to see to it that I use everything I can to snuff out evil Necromancers anywhere they are..." she paused. 

"I kind of have it in me to fear what I'd do if I let the magic flow free from me though," she added.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I'm quite good with my magic, despite the time it takes me to prepare," Cissinei said, "My entire purpose is to see to it that I use everything I can to snuff out evil Necromancers anywhere they are..." she paused.
> 
> "I kind of have it in me to fear what I'd do if I let the magic flow free from me though," she added.




Lyn chuckled "what would you do!? HAVE FUN! That's what you do!" he said rolling his eyes. He then looked around "is this thing going faster or is just me?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn chuckled "what would you do!? HAVE FUN! That's what you do!" he said rolling his eyes. He then looked around "is this thing going faster or is just me?"



Cissinei sighed, "I do have fun," she paused, "I just don't...I've not gotten to do some things but, I'm learning I guess--Dee takes me to all manner of new places!" 

She looked around, "We are going faster!" 

It wasn't long before the Lightening Runner came to a mountain range, Cindy had actually directed them to this location, "This is where the Elvan Children are kept," she had told the Captain. She was actually on the bridge most of the morning. 

There would be no way to climb these sheer rocks, as the ship landed, the Judge pointed to an opening in the face of the rock. The opening was actually in the water, but from the looks of things the water wasn't deep. 

"This is Cordelia's Cavern," Darrius said as he came back onto the deck, "She's the Nymph that lives here...this cave also leads into a pass where you can get up the mountains..." 

Cindy walked passed, "Once we're up there, we can make it to Nimbus pretty easily, although the cave where he resides only allows virgins to enter..." 

Cissinei blushed as Dee said, "Well that means I won't be making that trip." 

Darrius nodded, "You should make haste, you've got a head start on anyone else seeking the giant, but there's no telling what lies passed Cordelia's boundaries."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2009)

"ohh... only virgins... so... uhmmm..." murmurs Lyn as he get behind Elena, like he doesn't want to be seen going along all the way in. Elena in the other hand doesn't have any problem with that. 

"Let's get ready then!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "ohh... only virgins... so... uhmmm..." murmurs Lyn as he get behind Elena, like he doesn't want to be seen going along all the way in. Elena in the other hand doesn't have any problem with that.
> 
> "Let's get ready then!"



Cindy shook her head, "The thing is, you can go deep in before the cave where Nimbus lies is...but that's where some of you will have to wait, if you're embarrassed to admit, you can wait too." 

Madeleine smiled, "I think that Holly pretty much means I'm out." 

Barbaneth chuckled, "Me too." 

Dee sighed, "Suffice to say, I am out too, but with Elena there--things should be fine." 

Cissinei heaved a sigh of relief, "Miss Elena, I'll be glad to come with you to the end, I mean we'll still have done most of the work together, right?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2009)

"Nah, you just lead the way, I'll be right behind you" said preparing herself to follow into the cave.

"Do I get to blow things off?" Lyn asked in the back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Nah, you just lead the way, I'll be right behind you" said preparing herself to follow into the cave.
> 
> "Do I get to blow things off?" Lyn asked in the back.



Cindy lead the party to the ground, "This way," she said. 

Barbaneth leaves Holly in the care of his Mount, Rubicante. 

As the group departs, Cissinei grabs Lyn's hand and drags him along, "I guess I should watch you to make sure you don't blow us all up!" 

The party is forced to wade through about three feet of water to get to the actual cave entrance, as they go in they are shocked to see that its relatively well lit inside. A glowing pool of water fills one side of the room near the other wall. 

As the party comes deeper into the room they emerge from the water only to be met by a beautiful dark haired female with glowing white skin. She moved from the glowing pool of water to approach the party, "*Turn back now!" *

Her voice seemed to echo through out the cavern.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

"Cardel never stood a chance then! A man like him would have never made it threw the cave no matter how many men he brought with him!" Came out from bellow deck wearing donning his armor. Between his thumb and his fore finger he held the ring he'd been given earlier and asked Judge Darrius , "Would it be too much trouble for me to keep this? I should think I'd be able to put it to good use."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Cardel never stood a chance then! A man like him would have never made it threw the cave no matter how many men he brought with him!" Came out from bellow deck wearing donning his armor. Between his thumb and his fore finger he held the ring he'd been given earlier and asked Judge Darrius , "Would it be too much trouble for me to keep this? I should think I'd be able to put it to good use."



"Since you will be retuning to the ship, you may keep it," the Judge tells him.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2009)

"We can't?" voiced Lyn from the back. 

Elena SHHH'd him. They would need to leave the diplomacy for someone else who knew better about this giant and caves.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cindy lead the party to the ground, "This way," she said.
> 
> Barbaneth leaves Holly in the care of his Mount, Rubicante.
> 
> ...



"Pardon the intrusion, lady Cordelia, we are simply here on a peaceful quest. We're hear to see Nimbus about a small child from Persephone that would be made to come here soon due his arrangement of receiving virgins from the town. We're only armed in case we run into danger along the way. Unfortunately the safest route to Nimbus is threw your territory. We promise to leave only footprints, less if it can helped."

Diplomacy d20 + 21
5 + 21 = 26

EDIT: ((Sorry guys, rolled a little low on that one.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "We can't?" voiced Lyn from the back.
> 
> Elena SHHH'd him. They would need to leave the diplomacy for someone else who knew better about this giant and caves.



The Nymph, Cordelia looked to Lyn, "What manner of Fey are you little girl...never mind," she said, "You should learn to listen to your friend there..." 



strongarm85 said:


> "Pardon the intrusion, lady Cordelia, we are simply here on a peaceful quest. We're hear to see Nimbus about a small child from Persephone that would be made to come here soon due his arrangement of receiving virgins from the town. We're only armed in case we run into danger along the way. Unfortunately the safest route to Nimbus is threw your territory. We promise to leave only footprints, less if it can helped."
> 
> Diplomacy d20 + 21
> 5 + 21 = 26



The Fey stares him down, "A Paladin?" she says with a curious smile, "Another man of the divine persuasion passed through here...a little friend tells me that he's now going to be dinner for the Ogres..." 

Cissinei questions, "A little friend?" 

A darting pink light flies out from behind Cordelia, almost like a fairy of some sort and it comes close to the party circling them at a safe range, the thing speaks on their behalf, "These are friends, Cordelia, they mean well!" 

+5 circumstance bonus

As the creature speaks, the members of the party understand it in every language that they know...its voice is a high pitched sound, yet it and its light are beautiful to behold

"Please," she starts, "You have to help Brother Sebastian!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Fey stares him down, "A Paladin?" she says with a curious smile, "Another man of the divine persuasion passed through here...a little friend tells me that he's now going to be dinner for the Ogres..."
> 
> Cissinei questions, "A little friend?"
> 
> ...




"A real man always helps someone in need. Which way to Brother Sebastian?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

Cordelia looks to the little creatures, "You know these people?" 

The creature bobbed up and down in the air, "I know two of them, they traveled with Sebastian before!" she said flying down near Lyn and Elena.



strongarm85 said:


> "A real man always helps someone in need. Which way to Brother Sebastian?"



The creature moves towards Glenn, "He's back through the cave, the Ogres have him, they've already eaten Dorthy!" she exclaims, "I can lead the way."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 13, 2009)

"Lead on then, I'll be right behind you! What shall we call you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

"I'm Pellegri," she answers, "Some of the people here know me--I helped them find something once..." she starts down deeper into the cavern. 

The creature stops, "I really can't be sure of the kinds of things to expect in this cave though, I'm not from here," she added. 

((Pellegri is a Lantern Archon, not the brightest creature)) 



She continues to lead them on through the cave, Cordelia calls after them, "This cave holds many dangers, you should consider yourself warned of the risks."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2009)

Elena was shocked. "Se-SEBASTIAN!?" her mouth was open in disbelief. 

"Hehehe, she called me a Fey" Lyn chuckled "Pellegri! You are here!" he jumped forward trying to get close to the Archorn. He will attempt to hug the little lantern.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2009)

The alcohol quickly leaves Heather’s system as she silently follows the rest off the boat.  A small sigh of relief escapes her as she touches solid ground, even if it is covered in water.  As they enter the cave she removes the bandages from her eyes so she is prepared for any darkness that may come, though she squints against the light that permeates the room.  On silent feet she follows the others until Elena and Lyn get excited.  "You would know somebody in these depths?"  she muttered then shook her head.  "Should have figured..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2009)

"Yes, I mean, we parted ways long ago..." she starts getting all nervous. "He should be able to hold on until we arrive... I hope" her hand went to her neck where a silver chain with a symbol of Pelor was.

"I told you once and I'll tell you again. It's Fate" said Lyn going for Pellegri.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

Pellegri flies away from Lyn in a panic, "You better not squish me..." she says. 

Dee seems nervous about the whole deal, the little creature is a tad to weird for her, "This must have happened after I left, but it will be good to see Sebastian again..."

As Cissinei sees how dark the cave is, she thinks she should have drug Saxton along. She holds up her quarterstaff and casts a light spell on it, illuminating the tip of the staff.

When Elena says its fate, Madeleine nods, "Its something, alright." 

_Heather can see pretty well down here, as can most Elves and Half-elves._

As the group moves into the cave there are little drawings and other things inscribed on the walls.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2009)

"Bawww, Pellegri come here! Im not going to squish you! I missed you!" he tries to follow the archorn... but he's no half-elf so he can't move as easy in the cave. "Elena come here" he waits until Elena catches up and casts Light on her Shield. "That should do the trick"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Bawww, Pellegri come here! Im not going to squish you! I missed you!" he tries to follow the archorn... but he's no half-elf so he can't move as easy in the cave. "Elena come here" he waits until Elena catches up and casts Light on her Shield. "That should do the trick"



Pellegri finally just lets Lyn hug her, she's spongy and warm as before. Afterwards she continues to lead the party on for some time, until something causes her to freeze.

Through the darkness there is a sound like something is moving towards the party. Thousands of little squeaks echo through the cavern and in the light the party can see what appears to be tiny eyes glowing, headed right for them. 

_Alright, this would be a good time to introduce something else that I wanted to use from Fourth Edition, *Swarm Rules.

*_
*Spoiler*: __ 



Swarm: A swarm is considered a single monster even though it is composed of several Tiny creatures. Most single swarms are Medium, but some can be larger.

A swarm takes half damage from melee and ranged attacks. It is vulnerable to close and area attacks, as indicated in the monster?s stat block.

A swarm is immune to forced movement (pull, push, and slide) effects from melee and ranged attacks. Close or area attacks that impose forced movement affect the swarm normally.

A swarm can enter or move through an enemy?s space; this movement does not provoke opportunity attacks. An enemy can enter a space occupied by a swarm, but the space occupied by the swarm is considered difficult terrain, and doing so provokes an opportunity attack.

A swarm can squeeze through any opening large enough to accommodate even one of its constituent creatures. For example, a swarm of bats can squeeze through any opening large enough for one of the bats to squeeze through. See the Player?s Handbook for squeezing rules.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2009)

Maggie, Lyn's rat gets all nervous and squeals in fear. Lyn looks up ahead... "Oh fuck no. RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATS" the young sorcerer calls back as he retreats enough to not be in the mere front of the first wave. 

"Dee, this must be Fate indeed" Elena jokes as she readies Nusintia.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

The cavern where the party is appears to be narrows, the rats themselves seem to be a mound as they come into view. The creatures are scrambling towards the group with pretty tremendous speed. 

Dee is confused at first, "Mingy rats again?" 

The mound actually seems to be in three concentrations, filling the cavern out from side to side. The rats seem relentless as they race towards the group. 

Cindy steps back, "Is that many rats...normal?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

Rat Swarm Intiative Rolls: * 

*

  1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)
1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)
1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)* 



*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2009)

Elena Initiative 1d20+7 → [4,7] = (11)


Total Hit Points: 77

Armor Class: 22 = 10 +6 [breastplate] +3 [heavy wooden] +3 [dexterity]

Fortitude save:	+5	= 5 [base]
Reflex save:	+5	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Will save:	+6	= 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2 [iron will]


Elena holds her ground and prepares for the upcoming wave. "This is not going to be pretty!" she warns the rest.

She will use her full round attacks and stay in place. She grips Nusintia with both hands and starts slashing through the rats. If the swarms get past her, she will follow them.

-Great Cleave-

*Spoiler*: __ 



First Attack	………………	Second Attack
1d20+13 → [11,13] = (24)	………	1d20+8 → [4,8] = (12)
1d20+13 → [6,13] = (19)	………	1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)
1d20+13 → [8,13] = (21)	………	1d20+8 → [8,8] = (16)
1d20+13 → [17,13] = (30)	………	1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13)
1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25)	………	1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)


First Damage	………………	Second Damage
1d8+8 → [2,8] = (10)	………	1d8+8 → [7,8] = (15)
1d8+8 → [5,8] = (13)	………	1d8+8 → [4,8] = (12)
1d8+8 → [4,8] = (12)	………	1d8+8 → [2,8] = (10)
1d8+8 → [5,8] = (13)	………	1d8+8 → [7,8] = (15)
1d8+8 → [8,8] = (16)	………	1d8+8 → [5,8] = (13)





--------------------------------------------------------------------

Lyn  Initiative 1d20+7 → [5,7] = (12)

Total Hit Points: 58 ((5d4+15)+(1d6+3)+21)

Armor Class: 14 = 10 +3 [dexterity]+ 1 Narutal Armor
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 11

Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:	+9	= 2+2 [base] +3 [constitution] +2 [rat]
Reflex save:	+5	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Will save:	+9	= 5+2 [base] +2 [wisdom]

Lyn will start shooting Magic Missiles to the Rats. "Maggie Hide, quick!" there was no time to lose!

Magic Missile
4d4+4 → [2,3,3,3,4] = (15)
4d4+4 → [1,4,2,3,4] = (14)
4d4+4 → [4,1,3,1,4] = (13)
4d4+4 → [1,4,1,1,4] = (11)
4d4+4 → [4,4,4,3,4] = (19)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cindy steps back, "Is that many rats...normal?"



"Depends on how much... food there is back there."  Kara shrugged and edged backwards, readying her rapier and whip.

HP: 48
AC: 17
Fort: +4
Ref: +4
Will: +9

Initiative:
1d20+2
4+2 = 6

Kara will try to keep her distance and attack with her whip (15').  If they get close though she'll switch to the saber (Whip provokes AoO).


*Spoiler*: _Attacks_ 




1d20+6
19+6 = 25 (Threat if with Rapier)

1d20+6
15+6 = 21 (Threat if with Rapier)

1d20+6
20+6 = 26 (Autohit, Threat with Whip or Rapier)

1d20+6
11+6 = 17

1d20+6
1+6 = 7 (Automiss)





*Spoiler*: _Damage/Whip_ 




Roll(1d3)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d3)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d3)+0:
2,+0
Total:2





*Spoiler*: _Damage/Rapier_ 




1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
1+0 = 1

1d6+0
3+0 = 3

1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
2+0 = 2





*Spoiler*: _Crit Confirms_ 




1d20+6
8+6 = 14

1d20+6
18+6 = 24

1d20+6
8+6 = 14

1d20+6
8+6 = 14





*Spoiler*: _Extra Damage_ 




Whip:
1d3+0
1+0 = 1

Rapier:
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

1d6+0
3+0 = 3

1d6+0
3+0 = 3

1d6+0
4+0 = 4




((A note, Kara isn't (really) dual wielding, she'll drop the whip and swap the rapier to her primary hand (move action) if she gets into close melee, so she only attacks with either the whip or the rapier, not both!))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2009)

Cissinei's Initiative:   
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)

Deirdre's Initiative:
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)

Madeleine's Initiative:   
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)

Cissinei can't stand the thought of getting any closer to the creatures, she backs down and unleashes five sets of magic missiles targeting the swarms.

Magic Missiles:
4d4 → [4,3,3,1] = (11) 
   4d4 → [3,2,4,2] = (11) 
   4d4 → [4,1,2,1] = (8) 
   4d4 → [3,3,2,4] = (12) 
   4d4 → [1,3,4,1] = (9) 

Deirdre lashes out with her two thinblades, knowing all too well that the rats have the ability to cause diseases. 

Dee's Attack Rolls: 
Round 1:
1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29)
1d20+10 → [1,10] = (11)
1d20+5 → [1,5] = (6)

Round 2:
1d20+10 → [20,10] = (30)
1d20+10 → [3,10] = (13)
1d20+5 → [6,5] = (11)

Round 3:
1d20+10 → [3,10] = (13)
1d20+10 → [12,10] = (22)
1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)

Round 4:
1d20+10 → [10,10] = (20)
1d20+10 → [5,10] = (15)
1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)

Round 5:
1d20+10 → [8,10] = (18)
1d20+10 → [18,10] = (28)
1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)

Dee's Damage Rolls
1d8+3+1d6 → [6,3,2] = (11)
1d8+3+1d6 → [2,3,1] = (6)
1d8+3+1d6 → [3,3,1] = (7)
1d8+3+1d6 → [5,3,3] = (11)
1d8+3+1d6 → [4,3,4] = (11)

Madeleine's Attacks:
1d20+12 → [10,12] = (22)
1d20+12 → [4,12] = (16)
1d20+12 → [10,12] = (22)
1d20+12 → [11,12] = (23)
1d20+12 → [16,12] = (28)

Madeleine's Damage Rolls (no skirmish)  
1d10+1d6 → [3,3] = (6)
1d10+1d6 → [7,3] = (10)
1d10+1d6 → [6,2] = (8)
1d10+1d6 → [9,4] = (13)
1d10+1d6 → [9,4] = (13)


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 13, 2009)

Hit Points: 71
AC: 19
Fort: +5
Ref: +9
Will: +2

Initiative:
1d20+4
17+4 = 21

Desi will apply her dodge bonus on the nearest swarm (+1 AC), and will spring attack that swarm repeatedly, starting and ending her rounds 15 feet away.


*Spoiler*: _Attacks_ 



1d20+9
13+9 = 22

1d20+9
12+9 = 21

1d20+9
17+9 = 26

1d20+9
6+9 = 15

1d20+9
11+9 = 20





*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 



1d8+3
1+3 = 4

1d8+3
8+3 = 11

1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
5+3 = 8

1d8+3
2+3 = 5


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2009)

Glenn
Initiative
1d20 + 5
3+5 = 8

Total Hit Points: 70
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +8 [full plate] +1 [dexterity]
Fortitude save: +13
Reflex save: +8
Will save: +8

Attacks
+12/+7

Round 1
17+12=29
17+7= 24

Round 2
3+12=15
18+7=25

Round 3
12+12=24
7+12=19

Round 4
12+12=24
13+7=20

Round 5
20+12=32 (Critical)
4+7 = 11

damage
1d8+4

Round 1
4+4=8
8+4=12

Round 2
1+4=5
5+4=9

Round 3
4+4=8
3+4=7

Round 4
1+4=5
4+4=5

Round 5
7+4=11
Critical 11x2=22
4+4=8

Skylark
Initiative
1d20 + 2
13+2 = 15

Hit Points = 76
Armor Class: 21 ( -1 large +2 Dex +10 natural)
Fortitude save: +13
Reflex save: +8
Will save: +8

Attack +4/+4 (2 Claws)
Round 1
13+4=17
10+4=14

Round 2
9+4=13
2+4=6

Round 3
8+4=12
20+4=24 (critical)

Round 4
3+4=7
5+4=9

Round 5
9+4=13
3+4=7

Damage 1d4+2
Round 1
1+2=3
2+2=4

Round 2
2+2=4
1+2=3

Round 3
4+2=6
3+2=5 x 2 = 10 (Critical)

Round 4
2+2=4
2+2=4

Round 5
1+2=3
4+2=6


----------



## Kuno (Apr 14, 2009)

Heather pulls her bow and begins to fire.  Hoping to stay out of the swarms way.

HP:  64
AC:  18 = 10+4(chain mail) +4 [dexterity in armor] 

Saves
Fort: +7 (+5+2)
Ref: +10 (+5+5)
Will: +5 (+2 +3)

Initiative:
1d20+5
17+5 = 22



*Spoiler*: __ 



Longbow Attack 1d20+12

1d20+12
12+12 = 24

1d20+12
10+12 = 22

1d20+12
15+12 = 27

1d20+12
9+12 = 21

1d20+12
14+12 = 26


Longbow Damage 1d8+2

1d8+2
8+2 = 10

1d8+2
5+2 = 7

1d8+2
6+2 = 8

1d8+2
4+2 = 6

1d8+2
6+2 = 8





Rapid Shot
Attack
1d20+12
20+12 = 32

1d20+12
19+12 = 31

1d20+12
8+12 = 20

1d20+12
11+12 = 23

1d20+12
19+12 = 31

Damage
1d8+2
4+2 = 6

1d8+2
3+2 = 5

1d8+2
8+2 = 10

1d8+2
8+2 = 10

1d8+2
6+2 = 8


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2009)

*The Rat Swarm fights! *

Initiative Order: 
  Swarm 1 – 26
  Swarm 2 – 25
  Madeleine – 24 
  Cissinei – 22 
  Heather - 22
  Desi – 21 
  Dee – 21 
  Swarm 3 – 13 
  Elena – 11
  Lyn – 12
  Glenn – 8 
  Kara – 6 

  Round 1: 
  As the sound of the vicious squeaks fill the cavern around the party, there seems to be little that can be done to escape this fight. Pellegri up high to avoid any of the melee. Soon the whole floor seems to move around the party, the rats can be felt as they graze passed, rubbing against the legs of everyone. In an instant the small creatures attack the legs of the party. 

  Attacks:
  1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18) 
  1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25) 

  Damage:
  1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9) 
  1d6+3 → [2,3] = (5) 

  Party saves
  Elena - 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16) (pass)
  Lyn - 1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)  (pass)
    Kara - 1d20+4 → [6,4] = (10) (failed)
  Dee - 1d20+9 → [1,9] = (10) (failed)
  Cissinei – 1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18) (pass) 
  Madeleine - 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17) (pass)
  Desi - 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16) (pass)
  Glenn - 1d20+13 → [14,13] = (27) (pass)
  Heather - 1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15) (pass)

  Second Set…
  Lyn - 1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11) (pass)
    Heather - 1d20+7 → [1,7] = (8) (fail)
  Cissinei - 1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9) (fail)

  Disease in 1d3 → [1] = (1) 

  Madeleine unleashes an arrow but its very in effective against the rats [38-3 = 35] she backs down from the creatures as they swarm in around her. Cissinei is nearby and steps around her to take a shot with her magic missiles upon the same swarm of the creatures and the beings seem to be blasted flying from the spot she hits [35-11 = 24]. Around this same time Heather notches and arrow to her long bow and draws her arm back. As she releases the missile it flies into the same pile of the rats, nearly as ineffectively as Madeleine’s arrow. [24 -5 = 19]

  Desi springs in close, hitting the swarm [19-2 = 17] and then springing back out of the swarm. There’s hardly anywhere she can stand for long though, as the swarm is rapidly approaching. Dee swacks at the creatures around her ankles, knowing full well that they’ve once again managed to make her sick, she can just feel it. Her flaming sword is only able to do a little damage though [17-5 = 12]. The second swarm makes its attack: 

  Attack:
  1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28) 

  Damage:
  1d6+3 → [4,3] = (7) 

  Party saves:
    Elena - 1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10) (failed) 
  Lyn - 1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11) (pass)
   Madeleine - 1d20+5 → [2,5] = (7) (failed)
   Desi - 1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10) (failed)
  Glenn - 1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25) (pass)

  The sea of rats moves passed now and Elena tries her luck at them swinging her sword furiously down into the creatures [12-5 = 7] Lyn however takes aim at the second part of the swarm [38-15 = 23]. Despite all of this Glenn finishes off the first swarm of the rats but the creatures seem to moving passed and not stopping. Its hard to get a handle on what’s where now. Kara takes a swing at the group around her legs with her rapier [15-3 = 12] but its rather ineffective. 

  The rats are moving passed the party now, almost ignoring them and as they pass into the distance They’re unconcerned with the final attacks they can make. The small creatures move towards the wall and begin to slip under the wall and out of sight. There’s a rat back up, they’re jammed and there’s more than enough time to go after them. 

  Madeleine makes a second shot [12-5 = 7] as do Cissinei and Heather [7-11 = DEAD] and [38-3 = 35]. With that the Swarms vanish under the rocks of the cavern wall and through the cracks. Two of the three groups of rats were killed and the last was barely wounded. Dee falls back against the wall slamming her foot back into it, “Shit, shit, shit, shit, SHIT—why the fuck is it that bloody rats seem to do more harm than goddamn demigods?” 

*   End of Combat…*

*   500 EXP* for the stupid rats
  The party finds *200 GP* on the floor after the rats leave (I guess they pooped it out)


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 14, 2009)

Glenn turns to the rest of the party and says, "Well, I've got some good news and bad news. The good news is I can remove any diseases caused by the rats. The bad news is I can only do it once. I hate to put anyone on the spot like this, but since only virgins can enter Nimbus' cave, whoever I heal has to be a virgin."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2009)

Kara drops to a knee after the fighting, catching her breath.  "That was a lot of rats.  Think we made too much noise and they thought we were food?  Or were they driven here by something else?"

She shivered slightly and rose, cleaned and sheathed her weapons.  She frowned slightly inspecting the bites, some of them were quite deep.

/Edit:
((@Strongarm, would we really even know we're diseased at this point?  Like a minute after being bit?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2009)

((you'd know, you'd just feel this hot feeling, and you'd be a little nauseous already, or at least in this game ))

Cissinei shoves Kara forward, "Do her..." she said, "The disease--how long does it take to take effect?" she asked. 

With her hands resting on her knees as she bent over, "Judging from my previous experience with the little buggers, I'd say we have a good day before the fun part starts...but you'll vomit a few times sooner than that--"

"Bullocks, its times like this I could cure diseases as well as cause them..." Cissinei said as she leafed through her spell book. "Even then we should heal Kara--she's the best at talking with others." 

Barbaneth sighed, "There's enough for one disease removal in me too...but--" when he paused his glance fell on Madeleine.

She waved him away, while leaning down on her bow, "No bother--takes more than a little illness to stop me," she forced a light laugh. "Heal someone who can go all the way..."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 14, 2009)

"So almost the whole group is potentially infected... that's wonderful. We should either find a means of curing the whole group, or we should wait for the symptoms to run their course before continuing. I don't want to get into a dangerous spot when I'm feverish and sick."

Desi examines her wounds, cleaning them as best as she can with water from her waterskin, knowing full well that it probably won't help.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2009)

Dee waved her hand, "If we can get to the Cleric before then, he can probably be of some help--if we wait the Ogres will surely eat him," she paused, "If they haven't already."

Cissinei was still edgy about having a Cleric of Pelor around, she looked away as the issue was mentioned.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2009)

"Save your healing, I've survived worse I'm sure.  I'd say wait until someone needs it before using it, things may well get worse yet."  Kara paused to look around and make sure everyone weathered it well.

((Specifically how's the non-combat NPC Cindy doing?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2009)

Cindy looks up at Kara, "Oh I'm fine, I climbed onto Barbaneth's back...its kind of why he couldn't fight them, though..." 

"I felt like I'd be of no help to the rest of you with just this sword," he said, "The little creatures aren't evil--they're just frightened it seems." He let out a sigh, "So I kept young Cindy here safe." 

Dee eyed Cindy, "Not sure how Maddy feels about some woman crawling all over her husband..." 

Madeleine just chuckled  and said, "So we try to find Brother Sebastian before the vomiting starts, right?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2009)

Kara gives Cindy a weary smile, "I'd say lets push forward and see if we can't find this cleric then.  If we can stop him from getting eaten maybe he can do something about these bites."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2009)

Pellegri resumes leading the way for the party, lighting a path through the cavern and towards where she last saw Sebastian. She speaks as she leads them, "I'm sorry about those little things...I didn't see them before," she says, "Those mean Ogre's probably scared them out..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2009)

"Ah..don't worry... as soon as we save Sebastian I guess we should be just fine" she coughed not feeling quite alright.

Lyn laughs "Hey, Dee, at least this time we didn't puke when they attacked us!".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Ah..don't worry... as soon as we save Sebastian I guess we should be just fine" she coughed not feeling quite alright.
> 
> Lyn laughs "Hey, Dee, at least this time we didn't puke when they attacked us!".



Dee grimaced at Lyn, "That didn't even make sense, I had just been bitten...why the Hell did I throw up?" 

As the party continued deeper into the cavern it seems to grow colder and darker. It's a wonder that anyone lives this deep in the caves...

The cave starts to lead them upwards, as if they are going towards the mountain pass. Now the party comes into a little clearing where water is leaking down from the ceiling above, it seems peaceful enough here.

"You might want to fix yourselves up before continuing on!" Pellegri says


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2009)

Barbaneth goes ahead and uses his healing belt on Kara:
 4d8 → [2,8,2,6] = (18)

Kara recovers 18 HP. 

Then he will lay hands on Lyn and Cissinei to bring them back up a little (14 HP to both Lyn and Cissinei).

He sighs, "There, if we need anything else done, we could probably use a divine spell or two..." 

Cissinei already looks washed out in the torch light, "I'm strong, I think I can manage."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2009)

Kara watches in wonder as her wounds magically heal.  "Thanks, if we keep running into things I may need to invest in one of those myself."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara watches in wonder as her wounds magically heal.  "Thanks, if we keep running into things I may need to invest in one of those myself."



"You should really, its been a great help," he said, "Only has enough charges for a few times a day at most, but it really saves lives."

After a short rest the party trudges onward, after about another half hour of walking they come to an underground lake, out in the center of the lake is a small island-- of rocks rising up.

Three Ogres are laying on the island, snoring very loudly. Around them are peices of an animal of some kind, shredded up and eaten until only the bones are left. And they've got someone laying down on his side, tied up and bound at the back. His eyes are clothes but he looks to be breathing. 

Pellegri glows with excitement, "It's Sebastian!" she says.

Dee shushes her quickly, "You dumb little thing," Dee whispers, "They're sleep--we don't want them to hear us coming!" 

Madeleine grimaced, "How do you suppose three Ogre's take on someone like Sebastian?" 

"He was jumped, he didn't have a chance," Pellegri whispers this time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2009)

Kara motions to Dee, Desdenova, and Elena, draws her finger across her throat then points to the sleeping ogres smiling innocently.

((Coup de grace, full-round action that gives an _automatic hit and critical_ against a helpless defender.  Even if they live through the damage there's a fort-save DC 10+damage-dealt.  Lets end this encounter quickly, eh?))


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 14, 2009)

Desi motions for the rest of the part to stop moving and shut up. 

She sneaks up closer to the Ogres, longsword drawn.
Move Silently
1d20+19
13+19 = 32

She will go to each ogre in turn, cover its mouth and perform a coup de grace on it before moving to the next.

Ogre 1
2d8+6
3,6+6 = 15

8d6+0
6,5,6,3,5,2,1,4+0 = 32

Ogre 2
2d8+6
8,3+6 = 17

8d6+0
6,6,1,3,1,5,4,4+0 = 30

Ogre 3
2d8+6
6,1+6 = 13

8d6+0
2,3,6,6,4,6,4,1+0 = 32


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2009)

((Jello, you get double your sneak-attack bonus on a coup-de-grace as well))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Desi motions for the rest of the part to stop moving and shut up.
> 
> She sneaks up closer to the Ogres, longsword drawn.
> Move Silently
> ...



Desi is able to cross the water slilently and sneak up on the creatures.

Ogre 1:
 1d20+12 → [8,12] = (20) vs 28 (died)


Ogre 2: 
 1d20+12 → [3,12] = (15) vs 27 (died)

Ogre mage:
 1d20+7 → [3,7] = (10) vs. 23 (died)

The four Ogre's lay there, gurgling blood and writhing about, until the cease moving. Barely a sound is made by any of them, and even Sebastian doesn't awaken.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2009)

Once the ogres were dead, Elena rushed to Sebastian. She cuts his ropes to free him. "Sebastian? Can you hear me? Are you alright??" she asks very worried.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2009)

((We will have to wait until Sebastian gets online to have him reply ))

Cissinei is very curious about Sebastian, more so about how close he sticks to the teachings of Pelor, "Dee, is Sebastian like a nice Cleric." 

"Well, he used to be, saved my arse more than once too..." Dee said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2009)

"Nicely done, assassin training pays off."  Kara smiles politely at Desdenova.  "We might find a place for you here yet."

While the others discuss the cleric Kara will check the Ogres and the area for any loot.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Search:
1d20+8
13+8 = 21

Appraise: (If anything's found)
1d20+8
13+8 = 21


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2009)

Lyn help Kara look around. "Anything good?" 
search help 1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Once the ogres were dead, Elena rushed to Sebastian. She cuts his ropes to free him. "Sebastian? Can you hear me? Are you alright??" she asks very worried.



Sebastian woke up, looked at Elena and the others, and just about fainted.  "What the devil?"  He pinched himself.  "Nope.  Not asleep.  Not dreaming either.  My head hurts."

Stretching his limbs, the Cleric stood up and looked around.  He saw the corpses.  "I don't suppose anyone here has a dirty great sword--haven't seen murder that well done since I left Genevieve in Tarsa."  

He looked around and saw the remains of the Donkey.  "Drat.  Not again.  Fate seems to not like it when I keep donkeys.  I'll have to replace that Dorothy too."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

"Glad to see your alright. Brother Sebastian was it? I am Glenn from Aron. We're here to see a Cloud Giant about a virgin."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sebastian looked at Glenn and facefaulted "Cloud giants and...virgins?  What fo-I mean presumably Cloud Giants have to...you know...like everyone else.  But the size differenc-" He cut himself off.  "Where are my manners?  Anyhow Glenn of Aron, I am Sebastian Jacobs, Field Cleric 1st Class of the Church of Pelor."

*Field Clerics have a more militant Structure than your standard church-haunting types

"Anyhow the Ogres seem to have eaten Dorothy, so I might as well accompany you and the others for a while.  There was something I was looking for, but...eh.  If I find it, I find it, and if I don't no harm done."  The Cleric seemed reluctant to say exactly what it was.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

Glenn chuckled, "I don't think he has that in mind. From what I can gather, the Gaint is stuck raising a bunch of elf children. Apparently the cave is magic and only allows virgins to enter. So he goes to Persephone every once in a while and forces them to send virgins to take care of the kids. But the place is pretty dangerous and most of the time the virgins don't make it back so the people in Persephone assume the worst. So this lovely lady over here," he says pointing at Cindy, " is apparently one of the virgins who made it back to Persephone, and she says the Giant isn't all that bad. So this time the Giant is wanting the young daughter of the local lord come up here and raise the kids. She's just a young elf herself though, so I doubt little Riven would be much help even if she did come."

"The goal is pretty simple. Riven does not come up here to live with the Giant. If all goes well, we will resolve the matter peacefully and no one gets hurt. If it doesn't, well, I've given my world. I wont back down no matter what."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 15, 2009)

"...Sounds a bit sketchy.  A ward that only allows virgins to enter?  Presumably something or someone placed the ward in the first place.  And there is a reason for the ward."  

Sebastian looked around.  "Anyhow...you wouldn't happen to have seen something that looked like a large glowing shard of light would you?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

"If you mean Pellegri it lead us here."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2009)

Elena hugs Sebastian happy that he's ok. "Good god, for a moment I thought you were out! Ginny is fine? Im so glad to hear that" Elena's smiles seemed to be perpetual now. It was like if that sinking ship the best thing to happen to her in a loong looong time.

"Glad to see you" said Lyn still looking for loot. Sebastian could see that the boy.... wasn't a kid anymore. He was -almost- as tall as Elena. That was a lot given the last time he saw the young sorcerer.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 15, 2009)

"Huh.  You've gotten taller Lyn."  

He looked over to the Ogres bodies and held his nose.  "Is it just me, or are those bodies beginning to get rank?  I'll tell you more about Genevieve later.  She ended up marrying some Duke."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Nicely done, assassin training pays off."  Kara smiles politely at Desdenova.  "We might find a place for you here yet."
> 
> While the others discuss the cleric Kara will check the Ogres and the area for any loot.
> 
> ...





soulnova said:


> Lyn help Kara look around. "Anything good?"
> search help 1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)



It seems that the Ogres have been hording things for some time, there are all manner of trinkets left lying about on the ground. The huge smelly creatures are wearing some type of hide armor, nothing special about it. One of them carries a corroded and rusted Great Sword and the other hasa spiked club of some kind. 

None of the items they seem to have around them seem that good, there are several dried up rat carcasses and bottles of liquor written in many different tongues, they raided it and brought it here it seems. 

Other odd ends and bits are lying about and in the mess there is one book, it appears to be a journal. The name Emma is printed on the front. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> "Where are my manners?  Anyhow Glenn of Aron, I am Sebastian Jacobs, Field Cleric 1st Class of the Church of Pelor."



((I see Sebastian has a last name now ))

Flying in quick, small circles, Pellegri lets out her little frustrations, "I'm not a "glowing shard of light", I'm an Archon!" If she had little hands they would have bene on her hips now.

Dee throws her arms around Sebastian to hug him as soon as she can, "Its good to see you again!" she smiled warmly, "Oh, I'm a pirate now," she pointed to her hat.

"She's not a pirate--" Madeleine starts, "She just likes to dress like one...its good to have you back around Brother Sebastian," Madeleine says giving a little bow. 

Barbaneth steps in to shake his hand, "Good Brother, looks like we'll have yet another chance to battle alongside each other..." 

Cindy took notice of the book as they found it, "Emma..." she said slowly before lowering her head, "She was one of the girls that Nimbus took to the mountain--there's no telling what these Ogres did if they got their hands on her."

This whole time, Cissinei has been standing at theb ack of the  group, her head lowered as she quietly considered what to say. She'd never been this close to a Clereic of Pelor where she had to interact with them and usually just avoided them all together.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2009)

"Yeah, I got taller" said Lyn very proud of himself. "No magic involved... is aaaall natural" 

"Should we get going? Seems like we still need to pay a giant a little visit." Elena said sheathing Nusintia again. "Ginny... married, to a DUKE... wow..." she started to ponder about that. "I really want to hear that story"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

_((Sorry, its really hard for me to get online because as of the other night I don't have internet at home thanks to a problem with Verizon. So most of my posts will be during the day unless I am somewhere that there is internet. Don't expect this to be a long term thing though.))_

With Elena's words came a sense of purpose, the group had very little time to catch up right now. There was still a lot to be done to reach their true goal. Pellegri was quick to point out, "I won't be of much help passed this spot--I've never been passed this spot," she paused, "Sebastian and I had just started on our way to find it..." 

The little Archon circled back around the group, the cave fell silent again except for the sounds of water dripping down. The group pressed forward, Cindy asked Kara if she could just look over the book they'd found. (if Kara didn't take it, Cindy will and look over it). 

It's several hours before they reach anything else noteworthy, the rooms of the cave seem to just slip by and fade from memory. 

Then, they followed a spiraling path upwards, through the center of a cylindrical formation of rock. It was the only way to go. At the upper most region of the cylinder they entered a large chamber. At the chamber's center was a brightly glowing mass of mist swirling around a huge column like rock that stretched from ceiling to floor.

The mist causes the light in the room to flicker and dim as the mist whirls about, there's a slight wind being sprayed off in seemingly all directions. 

The party stops here...


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2009)

"I bet the Virgin stuff is about to start" Lyn joked as he started to try to know what kind of mist was this. 
Spellcraft 1d20+14 → [15,14] = (29)
knowledge arcana 1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

(Cissinei's taking a 10 because I am too lazy to go to the dice roller right now)

Neither Lyn or Cissinei know exactly what they are looking at, but for some reason they can tell its magic and its arcane in nature. Cindy moves a little closer to the thing, "Do you think its safe?" 

"Wow," Pellegri lets out.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2009)

"Pellegri, did you found something?" Elena asks the archorn with interest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

Pellegri floats passed Elena, "No," she says slowly, "Its just this thing in the middle of the room..." she flies closer to Cindy now, afraid to get too close to whatever it is, "Its so pretty..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

Glenn approaches cautiously to see what the thing is.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2009)

"You mean...the mist?" Elena asked confused.

"I think she's in love" giggled Lyn moving closer to the mist... still without touching it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn approaches cautiously to see what the thing is.



As  Glenn makes his way towards the center of the whirling mass there's a loud crackle that reverberates off the walls of the cavern. The closer he gets, the harder he can feel the air push his armor. But there seems to be nothing harmful about the whole thing. 

In fact as he gets even closer something about it seems vaguely familiar.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2009)

"What's that?" Lyn tried to discern the familiar vision. "uh?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "What's that?" Lyn tried to discern the familiar vision. "uh?"





soulnova said:


> knowledge arcana 1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32)



As Lyn stares into the mass of arcane mist and light he sees something traveling up and down the rock face through the mist, the shape and behavior of the thing reminds him very much of a Magic Missile. 

The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2009)

"Magic Missile!?" *with tone of "METAL GEAR!?"* "guys this is the most pure Arcane stuff I have ever seen before!" Lyn throws a rock inside. "I wish I had a living thing to throw in there... isn't there a cockroach or other insect around?" he asks to the rest of the party.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2009)

"Cindy, you said that only virgins could enter the cave, is that what this is?"  Kara asked curiously.

She peers with interest at the magical formation idly wishing she had some skill in this area.


*Spoiler*: __ 




She'll try and see what she can see though, maybe she can help others.

Spot:
1d20+15
13+15 = 28

Knowledge: Geography: ( :lol )
1d20+8
19+8 = 27


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

Glenn pulls and arrow out his quiver, and holding it by the end of the shaft he slowly sticks the arrow inside.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Magic Missile!?" *with tone of "METAL GEAR!?"* "guys this is the most pure Arcane stuff I have ever seen before!" Lyn throws a rock inside. "I wish I had a living thing to throw in there... isn't there a cockroach or other insect around?" he asks to the rest of the party.



In the back of her mind, she almost thought to order Saxton to go up and touch it, even though he wasn't there and the Cleric was...

Cissinei studied it in wonder, "It's pure Arcana, like a spring bursting out of the ground." She moves up to where Lyn and Glenn are now. As one gets closer they can peer down around the rock column where the crack is that this stuff rushes forth from. 

With her hair blowing back away from her face she yells over the sound of the thing back to the rest of the group, "At this rate of speed enough power probably rushes through this thing in one second to power _thousands _of those lightening runners."

_By this time the people who are sick are starting to feel the effects a little more... _


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2009)

"Uhm... Sebastian... could you assist us in something? Back then with the rats... seems like we got some diseases..." Elena tells the cleric. "Again..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Cindy, you said that only virgins could enter the cave, is that what this is?"  Kara asked curiously.
> 
> She peers with interest at the magical formation idly wishing she had some skill in this area.
> 
> ...



Kara spots the little globes of light rushing from floor to ceiling and out of the top, she also is able to tell that this geological formation that missiles are rushing passed might have once been bigger...its possible that the entire room was carved over thousands of years of erosion at the hands of this rushing spring of arcane magic (not the magic itself, but the dust it kicks up.)



strongarm85 said:


> Glenn pulls and arrow out his quiver, and holding it by the end of the shaft he slowly sticks the arrow inside.



The arrow is unharmed, which doesn't say much as Magic Missile is unable to effect inanimate object. So it could still be harmful.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2009)

"We should tell the captain when we get back" says Lyn really amused for the power of this thing. "We need to keep going people!" he calls back as he walks around the geyser, avoiding it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2009)

Kara spends a few more moments studying the magical formation.  Part of her wants to reach out and touch the stream, or to throw herself in caution to the wind.

But her reservations get the better of her and she leaves it in the hands of the magical types to figure out what to do here.  She rests as best she can and starts looking at the book found with the Ogres to see what it says.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "We should tell the captain when we get back" says Lyn really amused for the power of this thing. "We need to keep going people!" he calls back as he walks around the geyser, avoiding it.





EvilMoogle said:


> Kara spends a few more moments studying the magical formation.  Part of her wants to reach out and touch the stream, or to throw herself in caution to the wind.
> 
> But her reservations get the better of her and she leaves it in the hands of the magical types to figure out what to do here.  She rests as best she can and starts looking at the book found with the Ogres to see what it says.



As the group pushes deeper into the caves Cindy tells them, "I'm not sure what that was, I've never seen it before." 

Kara checks the book, the journal from Emma, it details daily life in the village with the Elvan children and there is very little out of the ordinary except for the attacks that the children seem to face from time to time. 

The cave they travel in now is lit, the walls seem to glow bright enough so that they can see. After a few more vacant rooms, the party comes out to an opening. 

Its nighttime by the time the party exits the cavern and there's still a little ways to go before they reach the giants cave. Off in the distance down the mountain pass there's a clearing where a small fire burns, three figures sit around it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

Glenn puts the arrow away and rejoins the rest of the group. He almost wanted to step in and see what would happen. There was no reason to risk his own health though, not knowing what the outcome would be, not when he had a promise to keep. "Right, lets press on."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Standard Dungeon Procedure Spot/Listen checks_ 




Spot:
1d20+15
15+15 = 30

Listen:
1d20+14
11+14 = 25


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Standard Dungeon Procedure Spot/Listen checks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You see two men and a woman in gaily colored clothes, they're dancing around the fire to bad music played from instruments that sound as if they are broken...or in pain of some kind.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

Glenn and Skylark try and see if they can get a better view of what they're looking at. Skylark also tries to catch the scent.

Glenn
Roll(1d20)+2:
18,+2
Total:20

Skylark
Roll(1d20)+11:
3,+11
Total:14


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2009)

"It looks like some sort of... party?"  Kara says not convinced.  "I guess we'll have to see for ourselves."

Unless there's a major objection Kara will move with the party closer to the fire.  Moving at a cautious rate in case there is any sign of danger.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn and Skylark try and see if they can get a better view of what they're looking at. Skylark also tries to catch the scent.
> 
> Glenn
> Roll(1d20)+2:
> ...



These people just smell dirty and look like traveling bards. They seem to have little to trade and even less to buy with. 



EvilMoogle said:


> "It looks like some sort of... party?"  Kara says not convinced.  "I guess we'll have to see for ourselves."
> 
> Unless there's a major objection Kara will move with the party closer to the fire.  Moving at a cautious rate in case there is any sign of danger.



When the party reaches the people one of them dances up to the party, "Hello friends," he says, "I'm Mythaniel McNeil, care for a jolly song?" 

Before anyone can respond or try and protest, they start up a tune about an old woman drowning in a lake, it sounds neither jolly or very much like a song. 

When the song is done, the woman steps forward, "We're the Gilda Troupe, we come from a little town called Gilda that lies just over this pass, but we were exiled so we travel the lands entertaining, my name is Ceric, and you met Mythaniel and this is Tsim." 

Mythaniel speaks again, "We were actually about to go..." he says.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2009)

"Go...  Through the mountains?  At night?"  Kara was clearly confused.  "Just what are you doing here in the middle of nowhere anyway?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2009)

((Did we just run up on a troop of Chaotic Evil bards?))

Glenn approaches and uses detect evil, "It's late though, shouldn't you be preparing to camp for tonight? I should think traveling at night would invite ambush from Ogers, like the ones we encountered earlier."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

((Probably my last post for the day, thanks to my internet issue))




strongarm85 said:


> ((Did we just run up on a troop of Chaotic Evil bards?))
> 
> Glenn approaches and uses detect evil, "It's late though, shouldn't you be preparing to camp for tonight? I should think traveling at night would invite ambush from Ogers, like the ones we encountered earlier."



The bards detect to be chaotic good. Then Tsim explains to Glenn, "Oddly, the Ogres seem to be warded off by our songs, funny thing huh?" 




EvilMoogle said:


> "Go... Through the mountains? At night?" Kara was clearly confused. "Just what are you doing here in the middle of nowhere anyway?"


 
Dee steps forward to talk to the people, "Yeah, go where, how did you even get up here?" 

Ceric sighs, "It was hard to trek this far up, but there are many paths through out these mountains...we came from the opposite way from you."

Mythaniel then adds, "We are going to where the Gods take us to promote merrihood and kindness!" 

The group of bards stands there and Cissinei professes to the others, "I'm starting to feel too sick to keep all this walking up, we need to rest for a night..." she said.

Madeleine nods, "She's right, we're just going to get sicker..." 

"Well we might have to push on through it, if Sebastian can't do anything..." Dee says. 

While all of this is going on Cissinei comes up to Lyn and grabs him by the arm, "Hey...can I show you something?" 

If she can convince Lyn to follow her, she goes off to the side of the fire where there is a sizable clearing and opens her spell book, "Wait right here and watch. She moves to a spot and begins to cast: 

 Concentration: 1d20+12 → [17,12] = (29)

Duration of Spell: 7*2 → 14 

 Casting time: Ten Minutes

As Lyn stands there she constructs a stone shelter out of the ground over the next ten minutes with nothing but her magic and a few components she lays out. When the spell is completed she is on the roof and speaks down to him, "It's got an alarm spell and an unseen servant included in it...it'll last about 14 hours..." 

She carefully jumped down off of the roof, "Last spell I put in the book...I am glad I learned it though," she said. "So we can stay in this for the night...I mean the party, not just us," she fumbles over her words. As she pats the wall indicating that its sturdy, she almost slips and falls, but catches herself.

"I'm either insanely tired or starting to get sick..."

_Link to the spell HERE_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2009)

((nevermind my internet is working now))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

"In any case, we should try our best to recover. Barbaneth and I can cure two of you, sadly, the rest of you will be in Sabastian's hands. I might as well take the first watch tonight. That way I can see to the sick while I keep en eye out. It looks like I'll be sleeping in my armor tonight, so I don't imagine I'll get much sleep until I'm really tired anyway."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2009)

"Could be both, you never know what kind of diseases those rats carry" Lyn is fairly impressed by the shelter. "Looks good enough! We should really rest in here... unless Sebastian prepares his spells, we are screwed. We need to wait"  he said making himself comfortable in the shelter. 

Elena was waay more impressed than Lyn. "Woa~h! You guys and your magic, never cease to amuse me!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "In any case, we should try our best to recover. Barbaneth and I can cure two of you, sadly, the rest of you will be in Sabastian's hands. I might as well take the first watch tonight. That way I can see to the sick while I keep en eye out. It looks like I'll be sleeping in my armor tonight, so I don't imagine I'll get much sleep until I'm really tired anyway."



Cissinei looked a little upset, "But it has an alarm spell," she said touching the house. 



soulnova said:


> "Could be both, you never know what kind of diseases those rats carry" Lyn is fairly impressed by the shelter. "Looks good enough! We should really rest in here... unless Sebastian prepares his spells, we are screwed. We need to wait"  he said making himself comfortable in the shelter.
> 
> Elena was waay more impressed than Lyn. "Woa~h! You guys and your magic, never cease to amuse me!"



With a warm smile towards Elena Cissinei nods, "It's not so hard, its only a temporary thing." 

Inside Cissinei goes to climb on one of the bunks, "Should we eat before we get this disease thing over with?" 

"Yeah, you do that, when you throw up, more colors will come out," Dee said.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2009)

((Can we do as if Sebastian prepared his spells in the following hours. He wouldnt leave the party to puke their inside's out like that. xD))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

soulnova said:


> ((Can we do as if Sebastian prepared his spells in the following hours. He wouldnt leave the party to puke their inside's out like that. xD))



((To be honest, the puking is the precursor to the real fun, fever and 1d3 CON and DEX damage.))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei looked a little upset, "But it has an alarm spell," she said touching the house.



"Don't take offense. Keeping watch for a few hours is boring enough to make me tired. Even with an alarm, it can takes me up to four minutes to get into this suit of armor, and that's if I have help. If we're ambushed at night and I don't have it on, I wont have time to put it on matter how good the alarm is. It still is a very nice house though! Most of the time its just me and skylark sleeping under the stars."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Don't take offense. Keeping watch for a few hours is boring enough to make me tired. Even with an alarm, it can takes me up to four minutes to get into this suit of armor, and that's if I have help. If we're ambushed at night and I don't have it on, I wont have time to put it on matter how good the alarm is. It still is a very nice house though! Most of the time its just me and skylark sleeping under the stars."



Cissinei nodded, "Its cold out here, it would be quite a bother for most of us to stand, but Paladins are a special, the can resist the elements some, correct?" Cissinei rose from her bunk now and walked to the fireplace, with a flick of her hands she lit it, "I'm just a little person and I have a hard time staying toasty," she said.

((Cissinei might be anemic really)) 

"I'm going to cook something, or try to at least..." Cissinei added, "Anyone want anything."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

"Perhaps you shouldn't," Glenn said, "I'll cook. Most of you are starting to not look so well, including you Cissinei. It's a man's responsibility to tend to sick. I'm sure the alarm will keep us safe while I make us something to eat."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

Cissinei is a little taken aback, "Um, alright then," she goes back to sit on the bed. 

After a moment Dee comes to check her head, "How you feeling, Love," Dee says looking a little washed out herself.

"You're sick too, Dee..." 

"Yeah, but as long as I'm not wearing me food, I'm fine," she said taking a seat by Cissinei and lighting up a cigarette.

Barbaneth goes to Glenn's side, "Perhaps we should heal at least some of them before this goes south..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

"I Agree. I would imagine in the company of ogres Sebastian he may not be prepared to healed the sick. It could be tomorrow or later before he can. With so many though healing the right ones can be tough choice." Glenn thinks for a second and continues with, "I suppose it has to be Virgins first then."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

Cissinei was coughing hard as she turned to Glenn, "Well do Kara first," she said, "She has to speak...Barbaneth can do me if he doesn't mind?" she looked to him. 

He nodded to her, "I can do that."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

Glenn takes a moment to remove the gauntlet from his right hand and then places his freed palm onto Kara's head. In a few seconds all trace of the disease was gone and she was back to normal.

Glenn removed his gauntlet and set to work on cooking. He reached into a sack he brought along and produced some meat and vegetables. Those along with his unused water skin would could be used to make a simple stew only there was a slight problem, "I don't suppose anyone brought any cooking pots or cutlery did they?"

Skylark let out a frustrated screech.

"Mind your manners! You'll eat when everyone else does!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

((I just thought it would be funny if Dee threw up in Lyn's bag of holding)) 

Barbaneth places his hands on Cissinei's shoulders and mutters a little prayer with his eyes closed. In a few short moments she is returning to her old self. "That should have done it." 

"Its better already," she said slowly. "But what about everyone else?" 

((we best RP here until Space Cowboy is around, no need to rush off and get into a load of vomiting fits))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sebastian apologized profusely for being slow.  "I had to look around a bit and find my kit.  Sorry about that.  Was a bit disorganized after the ogres.  Anyhow I've seen this before.  This sort of fever is only nasty if you let it go."

_(Sorry.  Been working on electric drag racing motorcycle.  Finals are coming)._ 

Popping out his healers kits, he soon set to work.  Mortar, pestle, alum, random herbs, a smidgen of pure alcohol to dissolve them in.  Soon he had a batch of something that looked well--disgusting.  It probably tastes pretty awful too.  Medicines generally do.  

Heal Checks.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



These stand in for your fortitude saves. (@CTK.  Tell me how many of these get used.  If anyone feels like RPing being sick and hating medicine, go for it)

1d20 + 16 (+2 for kit, +4 for Wis, 10 ranks.  Actually at this point he's just going to take 10.  *Everyone treated gets 26 on their next fort save against the disease*).




When that was done, Sebastian would check for ability damage among the party.  The fever shouldn't have done too much damage.  But it was already good to check.  And a bit of rest could fix that _(It's a DC 15 to restore ability damage at 2x the normal rate.  Not gonna roll because if he takes 10 without using the kit, that's a 24)._


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2009)

"Thank you" said Elena to Sebastian. It had been long since she had being treated by Sebastian. It was good to have such able cleric in the party. He knew what he was doing.

"Not me, Im fine" Lyn winked at Sebastian showing no signs of disease. "I got lucky"

AFter that, Lyn and Elena will go to sleep, they need to recover for the next part of the travel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian apologized profusely for being slow.  "I had to look around a bit and find my kit.  Sorry about that.  Was a bit disorganized after the ogres.  Anyhow I've seen this before.  This sort of fever is only nasty if you let it go."
> 
> _(Sorry.  Been working on electric drag racing motorcycle.  Finals are coming)._
> 
> ...



((Its fine man, we all understand, its why I waited instead of throwing them into a situation where they can get sick.)) 

*Number of heal checks:*
Elena
Heather
Desi
Madeleine
Dee



soulnova said:


> "Thank you" said Elena to Sebastian. It had been long since she had being treated by Sebastian. It was good to have such able cleric in the party. He knew what he was doing.
> 
> "Not me, Im fine" Lyn winked at Sebastian showing no signs of disease. "I got lucky"
> 
> AFter that, Lyn and Elena will go to sleep, they need to recover for the next part of the travel.



Dee said her thanks as she rested on the bed, "That would have been a little bit of an unpleasant trip down memory lane," she said as she relaxed back on the bed. 

Slowly Cissinei looked herself over, "I'm going to go clean up--this rat thing has me feeling a bit...ugh." she headed off into the other little wash room.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2009)

Kara smiles warmly as she feels the last traces of the disease leave her system, "Thank you Glenn.  I'm glad you were here to help."

Afterward she heads inside the magical structure to ready her self for the night.  Her clothes shimmer a moment and morph into a gleaming breastplate which she promptly beings unbuckling (and yes, she wears other clothes under her magical armor that pretends to be clothing, perverts).

Once that's done she'll lay out her bedroll and her gear in a corner of the structure and sits quietly thinking.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

Madeleine had a little of her rations and then curled up on a bunk to sleep, Barbaneth stayed near her as she lay there. From the pillow she looked up at Pellegri who was sort of idling around the cabin, "Do you have to sleep, Pellegri?" she asked. 

"No, I don't really sleep," she said, "I'll help keep watch," she professed proudly. 

The little Archon started to trail around the perimeter of the room, making stops every so often to examine something and mutter to herself. 

Cindy went to Kara, "Do you really think you can make some sort of a deal with the giant?" she asked.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2009)

"I hope so"  Kara looked over at Cindy, "But it really depends on what it is the Giant wants.  Or rather why he does what he does."  She paused a moment then asked somberly, "Do you know anything about the children?  Why they're here?  If his only concern was caring for the children, the city would be far easier."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I hope so"  Kara looked over at Cindy, "But it really depends on what it is the Giant wants.  Or rather why he does what he does."  She paused a moment then asked somberly, "Do you know anything about the children?  Why they're here?  If his only concern was caring for the children, the city would be far easier."



Cindy thought for a moment, "I think that he wants them to stay there...because he doesn't want them to grow old...I mean at all--the cave has some special power, it effects them in an odd way..." 

She paused for a moment, "Even then, the cave isn't safe, you've already seen some of the dangers that lie nearby."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2009)

Glenn finishes making a soup. Its not great, but the broth should be mild enough to not induce vomiting. He breaks off few pounds of dried meat from tosses it to Skylark for his meal, gets some for the others. He sits next to Heather. Yesterday she was injured during a bar fight, and today she was sickened by rats. "How are you holding up?" he asks.


----------



## Serp (Apr 16, 2009)

It seems like Ver had almost been non-existent in the past few events, but she was still around surprisingly. Heather had been injured recently and although, she was a dark elf, there was still some bonds.
Ver walks up to her and Glynn and sits down. 
"Glynn." She nods a greeting at him. "Heather." She nods a greeting at her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

((Kuno is away and might not be back for a while, I talked to her recently and I will just regard you as Heather would in exposition))

Heather speaks with them telling them she is fine and not to worry as she sits rubbing Coia and feeding the wolf meat. 

Cissinei sits and studies from her spell book for some time now. Taking down little notes in the margins (maybe she's writing Cissinei + Lyn , who knows). Madeleine falls asleep on the bed and Barbaneth pulls the blankets up around her as he rises from the spot to go stand over near Ver, Glenn and Heather.

"There's something on the horizon," he says now, "Brother Sebastian," he regards the Cleric, "I think you sense it too, but there's a storm brewing and I fear it will see us all swept up in its wake..." 

Dee was sitting near Sebastian, her fingers curled around the shrinking stump of a cigarette, "I say let it come, Loves, been a bit since I really got to get me hands dirty--need a place to take out all of this sexual frustration somewhere, girls got to get her jollies, eh Sebastian," she nudges him at the end.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2009)

Kara sighed, "All children need to grow up eventually.  But there's something decidedly unnatural about all this."  She shrugs then smiles reassuringly at Cindy.  "I suspect things will come together when we reach Nimbus."

"I'm sure your being here will make that go as well as is possible.  I can't promise you that everything will work out, but I'm hopeful it will."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara sighed, "All children need to grow up eventually.  But there's something decidedly unnatural about all this."  She shrugs then smiles reassuringly at Cindy.  "I suspect things will come together when we reach Nimbus."
> 
> "I'm sure your being here will make that go as well as is possible.  I can't promise you that everything will work out, but I'm hopeful it will."



Cindy nodded, "Its enough to know we tried," she said. "Really I think that we need to prepare for anything," she said. "Wish I could be of more help when it comes to more fighting."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2009)

Kara chuckled and showed off the small cuts and scratches that remained from the rats, "I would venture you were just as useful as I was in the last fight, and you are healthier to show for it.  Better to be safe and avoid the fighting."

"You have your strengths in the fact that you're a good person and you're willing to risk your life coming out here to meet with Nimbus.  That's far more than anyone can ask."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2009)

"*Puppies... and Kittens*" said Lyn suddenly after a long time of thinking. "If what he says is true, I would keep puppies and kittens in the cave.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara chuckled and showed off the small cuts and scratches that remained from the rats, "I would venture you were just as useful as I was in the last fight, and you are healthier to show for it.  Better to be safe and avoid the fighting."
> 
> "You have your strengths in the fact that you're a good person and you're willing to risk your life coming out here to meet with Nimbus.  That's far more than anyone can ask."



Cindy smiled, "Thanks, well I better get some rest," Cindy said as she stood and moved over to where there was an empty bunk. "Night."



soulnova said:


> "*Puppies... and Kittens*" said Lyn suddenly after a long time of thinking. "If what he says is true, I would keep puppies and kittens in the cave.



Dee looked to Lyn, "Why would you keep those things in there?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2009)

"Yes, I was planning on getting some sleep soon as well."

Kara spends a few minutes more in quiet contemplation then settles herself in for a hopefully restful night.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 17, 2009)

Desi spends the evening in quiet reflection, as if studying the other party members, before turning in as well.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "There's something on the horizon," he says now, "Brother Sebastian," he regards the Cleric, "I think you sense it too, but there's a storm brewing and I fear it will see us all swept up in its wake..."
> 
> Dee was sitting near Sebastian, her fingers curled around the shrinking stump of a cigarette, "I say let it come, Loves, been a bit since I really got to get me hands dirty--need a place to take out all of this sexual frustration somewhere, girls got to get her jollies, eh Sebastian," she nudges him at the end.



"Swept up in a storm?"  Sebastian sighed, looking over to Dee.  "...My ship over here was caught in a pretty nasty one.  But the Captain knew what he was doing, had the try-sail out, pointed the ship into the waves, and hove to."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Swept up in a storm?" Sebastian sighed, looking over to Dee. "...My ship over here was caught in a pretty nasty one. But the Captain knew what he was doing, had the try-sail out, pointed the ship into the waves, and hove to."



Dee smiled, "I think he meant a different kind of storm, but on the way here I steered the _Reckless_ through a pretty rough one too, I made it to port though." 

During this time, Cissinei goes to Barbaneth and asks him to step outside. By this time most of the others are probably sleep. When they return, Cissinei is holding a small black cat up against her body. She smiles at those who are still awake.

Barbaneth comes through the door behind her and quietly goes back finish his food. 

Moving over near Elena, Cissinei cuddles the cat close to her, "This is Poe, she's my cat..." she says holding her out, "You want to play with her?" 

Pellegri flies over to examine the cat, "How do we know we can trust it?" she asks.

Madeleine awakens when she hears Sebastian talking and she raises herself up off the bunk to go over by him, "What happened with Ginny?" she asked, "I was worried about her when I departed really..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 17, 2009)

Sebastian cracked a smile.  "Failing that.  It's always good to have a port to call in at."  

To answer Madeleine's question, Sebastian sat down on a rock.  It looked as if she was in for a rather long story.

"Anyhow...Genevieve, or the Lady Genevieve, as she is now known accompanied me after we all parted ways.  She really is quite handy when things get exciting.  But anyhow, one night a heavily wounded young man staggered into our campsite.  I had a few hireling mercenaries along with me--a precaution I should take more often.  He claimed to have been assailed by bandits.  So I took him in and treated his wounds, Ginny hid him in her tent that night.  She told me later that they talked nearly all night, and it wasn't till the morning that he found out she was--well halfway Orc."

He coughed, and continued the story.  "Anyhow, a group of heavily armed (And highly suspect) men soon came calling the next day--searching for a fellow by the name of Sergius.  They claimed he was a thief and a wanted outlaw.  It was too bad for them that I was familiar with the Nobles in that area and knew the identity of the person they were searching for.  It doesn't take a genius to recognize cold blooded murder in progress.  I explained that the young man was under my care, and that any such actions towards him would be malign in the sight of God.  It was then I decided that my little caravan would part ways.  I would travel one way towards the city of Tarsa and sort this matter out, and she would accompany his Grace along a different road, posing as simple travelers."

He chuckled.  "Much later I found out that they had posed as husband and wife.  And it failed.  Horribly.  Anyhow, according to Duke Sergius their convoy was soon ambushed by a small army of bandits--lead by a man wearing the insignia of a Gray Rose.  Ginny carved a path out, but the Duke was stricken by arrows.  She carried him off into some deep woods and tried to treat him.  But he fell ill.  At this point, I was distressed--and they were a week behind schedule so I obtained the help of the local chapter of the Hand of Light--one of Pelor's more, militaristic sects, and went out in search of them on the rumor that there was a colony of ghouls residing in the woods."  

Sebastian pointed a finger upwards.  "No one questions a Cleric of the Sun God if he claims to be hunting down the undead, or to be on the trail of a vile Necromancer.  I paid a few farmers, rangers, and street urchins to spread the rumors.  Perhaps that's a bad way to put it.  I admonished them...yes that's it...I admonished them, over the course of an ale or two to avoid the woods because there were cursed burial mounds there."

"And so it was" he continued, "that I lead a detachment of about twelve Sacred Fists in search of the two.  At first I feared the worst.  Those woods were practically decorated with corpses--all of them rent and cut in horrible ways.  Smashed skulls, snapped necks.  I found Ginny's hammer, embedded in the ruined chest of a man dressed in clothing marked with Gray Roses.  Some of my colleagues began to suspect that we were dealing with a Demon.  On the evening of the third day, we heard the sound of a battle.  Coming over a ridge I found the Duke.  Ginny was standing over him like an iron mountain as well over a hundred soldiers tried their level best to kill her.  She kept slaughtering them.  One after the other, that massive blade of hers kept cutting them down.  Her eyes blazed with rage.  A man on horseback charged her with a lance and then..."

Sebastian fell silent for a moment.  "...she cut him and the horse in half.  I would have had my Sacred Fists aid her but at that point, she was more dangerous to us than any of the attackers.  Eventually however, the attacking soldiers ran out of steam.  I counted maybe ten or twelve that managed to stagger away alive.  Altogether there were three hundred corpses that we came across in the woods.  When the last of them fled...she collapsed next to his Grace."

"There isn't much to tell from there.  Except that he was absolutely beside himself until she was back up and hobbling around.  We spent about a week in hiding to let the rumors run--didn't even bother to consecrate the woods.  With the amount of damage she did to all those poor soldiers, a necromancer would really have to work hard at putting the bits back together before any undead could be raised.  It was a careful game that, making all the right connections, and talking to all the right people--but luckily I contacted Arjun through Svergild, and had him poke around where I couldn't.  Eventually we obtained irrefutable proof of the treachery of Sergius's Capuan uncle, and confronted him with it at the coronation."   

"The coronation ceremony in the square became a madhouse.  I had had Ginny remain hidden when I presented the proofs.  The usurper had us corralled in with guards, and then the Lady Genevieve drew her sword.  I have never seen three hundred men run away like that.  The usurper...had heard word of the slaughter, and by the way he ran out of the hall--I suspect he had checked into the rumors.  He was later found and executed, along with all of his conspirators.  Arjun did his job well

After that it was a bit odd.  While there were more than a few rich women, and nobles daughters who wanted to marry Sergius because of his newly restored rank, he was absolutely adamant about asking Genevieve first.  Apparently they had some words while I wasn't there, and I shant speculate as to what those words were.  But if a Lady is to complement a Lord, then I guess that this Duke Sergius must have been quite a formidable youth to catch her eye.  About three months later, I performed a wedding ceremony.  I do believe some malcontents may have displeased of him wedding a half Orc.  But...I really don't think, from the way those two embraced each other, that they cared.  Besides.  When your bride can kill an army largely by herself, it's hardly fair to claim that she is unfit to be nobility.  It was after that, I took my leave and began to head East."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madeleine smiled, "What a romantic story...except all of the bloodshed." 

"I'll be damned," Dee smirked, "That girl was a beast, I've never met someone who I'd rather see at my side in a battle though," she added. "She could rip an army to shreds like no other..." 

Pellegri bobbed up and down in the air, "I remember her, she killed some monsters like it was nothing!" 

"I'm glad to see that girl got her happy ending," Madeleine added, "It's hard being a half breed really..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2009)

"That's so..." Elena was sitting there hearing the story "...dreamy." Her eyes shining and a little blush in her cheeks.

"The brave girl who rescues the prince in distress.... a total classic!" Lyn said standing up and stretching out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "That's so..." Elena was sitting there hearing the story "...dreamy." Her eyes shining and a little blush in her cheeks.
> 
> "The brave girl who rescues the prince in distress.... a total classic!" Lyn said standing up and stretching out.



Cissinei curled the cat against her neck, "That's soooo romantic," she said, "I didn't think things like that really even happened."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I'm glad to see that girl got her happy ending," Madeleine added, "It's hard being a half breed really..."



"Its a fairly common thing in Aaron," he said as he begun to spin his tail, "Aaron legend has it that hundreds of years ago there was a three way battle was being fought, the orcs where on one side, humans on another, and sylvan elves on a third. The humans and orcs where fighting because the orcs were raiding human lands. The elves got involved during one of the battles one side or the other set fire to their woods and they where out for blood on both sides."

"A skirmish broke out outside the tower of an old wizard. The wizard became very upset. Stormed out on top of the tower interrupted the battle by calling down a lighting bolt from the sky. He said a few unkind words, and in a flash, they all found themselves standing on top of cold mountain far from the battlefield, and that's how isolated Aaron came to be inhabited."

"Aaron is a very unforgiving place for those who aren't well prepared. The mountains are too hazardous for travel, and even if you tried it, they just go right off into the sea. They all went their seperate ways at first. The humans had a rough go at it, but they where able to adapt eventually, but it takes a strong man to live in Aaron, and men in Aaron don't usually live long lives. The Sylvans got the worst of it though. They'd spent their whole lives living in a nice warm forest, the high mountains where pretty hard on them, and unlike humans they don't mate that quickly so their numbers began to dwindle pretty fast. The orcs where pretty well suited the the environment, but they fought amongst themselves as hard as they did against everyone else, and unlike elves and humans, they didn't bring any women with them."

"Eventually, everyone came together in a few years. When you have a few hundred people living together in an isolated spot, it doesn't take more than a few years for everyone to be related to one another some how. As things turned out, human bloodline was the most dominant since the orcs where all halfs in a generation. Since pure elves don't mate all that often, the number of people with mixed elven blood. Everyone in Aaron can trace their ancestry back to an orc and an elf."

"We've grown into a strong people in Aaron, with spirits as hot and bright as an inferno. Those without both generally live short lives. 

"But, I will probably never see Aaron again. Only rarely does someone in Aaron make a bond with a companion capable of the gift of flight like me and Skylark. The last one before me was my father, almost 20 years ago. And the one before him was a woman over 100 years ago. The gift of flight is the only way to leave the land of Aaron. Those of us who make that bond are given the life long mission to spread the fires of our spirits across the land and bring change the world!"

"I will never return to Aaron. No one who has been given this quest ever has. But I know that like the others before me, I'll be remembered as a hero there for all time, even though they will never hear of me again. I have to live up to that reputation, a real man always does."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Cissinei grimaced, "That was kind of a sad story," she said as she placed Poe on her bed and began to leaf through her book, she scribbled something down, "A wizard did this?" she said. "Its magic, it can be undone, and I will hopefully have the means to undo it..." 

Barbaneth smiled, "It seems someone has become ambitious," he said. "I can see where Glenn gets his sense of honor from," he says as she stands to walk to the center of the room. 

"I grew up in a large city, it wasn't a rough place, but I knew that the city life wasn't my calling," Barbaneth said, "When I met this one," he pointed to Madeleine, "She was living in a fringe village working as a wilderness Scout, spending that time with her was more than enough to let me know that her lifestyle was appealing." 

By this time Madeleine had fallen back to sleep.

*+200 EXP for Glenn and Sebastian for the Stories*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

In the morning the party departs from the house before the thing has time to vanish from around them. The mountain air is cool and as they head out down the only path left as the others are blocked. 

About an hour into the walk they come to a cavern with three charred bodies outside of it, from the looks of the items on the bodies it can be said that these are the people from the night before. 

Cindy sighs, "They tried to cross into the cave." 

"I guess this is the cost of not being a virgin..." Dee said. 

Pellegri flew up close to Dee's face, startling her, "What's a virgin?" the Archon asked. Dee just swatted her away.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

Kara spent a moment silently looking at the bodies.  "I suppose now is the time for those that need to or want to back out to wait."  She sighs consideringly, "Surely there is good enough reason to."

"Does make one wonder how anything 'evil' gets in though, must only affect humanoids?"  She thinks a moment then shakes her head, "I suppose it doesn't matter.  I'm going in, I need to see this through."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

"There is no shame in staying behind," Glenn says as he walks into the cave. As long as Cindy was right about virgins being able to enter safely he should be fine.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Cissinei examined the cave carefully, "It could be any number of things...might be intelligence based," she said as she looked her cat over, "But we shouldn't waste too much more time." 

The virgins of the party continued on into the cave, while the rest waited outside. For a moment the caves are dark and cold, but after a while the group comes to a spot where light is breaking around the corner. As they continue they find a large hollowed out cavern, a waterfall is in the back of the immense room. 

There are small huts built here and there but no one seems to be around. Cindy steps out from the group, "Nimbus!?" she calls out, "Nimbus its me...Cindy..." 

From out behind one of the huts Nimbus rises to his feet, his blue skin glistening in the light of the cave. Around his legs are a crowd of children and a few adolescent people too.

"What business do you have entering this sanctum?" he asked.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

Kara stepped forward hands empty, "we need to discuss the dealings between you and Persephone.  One of the nobles in the city has decided you pose a threat to them with what you are doing here."  She steps forward slowly, "we don't want a fight but we need to know more about this place."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Nimbus lumbered forward, "This place...I fear has no more fight left in it..." he started, "This cavern belonged to a Lich, he used the children here to farm the jewels in this cave, I rescued them and kept them safe within its walls for as long as I could, but in doing so I have become bound to this place--"

He walked closer to the party "My only consolation is that I can protect these children, that I can oversee their care gives and bring them new ones when the time comes..." 

With a puzzled glance, he then asked, "How did you get passed the barrier."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

"Simply put sir Nimbus," Glenn began, "we are virgins. We came here in a larger group, but several others had to wait outside. We where led her by Cindy. At one time she was brought here to help care for the children. She has sense regained her voice and when she learned of our mission she brought us here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

"The barrier was not meant to keep us out for we are not here to cause harm to this place."  She ponders a moment, "Cindy brought us here, for she has been here before.  Tell me though, if you are bound here, how is it that you leave to go to the city?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

"Ah I see," Nimbus said to Glenn. When Kara questioned how he was able to leave he answered, "Like the dryad I can only venture so far...and even then the further I venture or the longer I am gone, the weaker I become..." he paused, "It was the doing of that vile Lich..."

The children were hiding now and Cindy moved closer to them, "Hey there," she said, "Its me...Cindy--I came back, I know its been a while." Some of them ventured closer to her out of curiosity. Nimbus kept and eye on her as he spoke though. 

"It's because of him and those like him, that these children are not safe outside these walls!" Nimbus said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

"Can you explain how that is?  Are they bound here as well?"  She looked at the giant puzzled, "I can freely say that the world may be a dangerous place, but nothing in life is certain.  I would think we could find a place closer to civilization that would be as safe as here."

"As to your binding, I'm sure we can find some solution to that.  If it was created by magic it can be solved by magic."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

"So then the children are bound here as well?" Glenn queried.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Nimbus shook his head, "The children aren't bound here, but I insist they never leave to keep them safe," he says. "I don't know if there can be a solution to this magical or otherwise..." 

Cissinei speaks up finally, "There usually is...actually there might be something here that binds you or something we can do to release the spell..."

"Little Magician," Nimbus looked to Cissinei, "You would think that you're in a place to break a spell cast by something as ancient as a Lich?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

"A lich may be ancient and powerful, but it is still mortal magics."  Kara considered this a moment, "that isn't really my specialty, but can you tell us more about what the lich was doing here?  Perhaps a hint will surface in the telling."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nimbus shook his head, "The children aren't bound here, but I insist they never leave to keep them safe," he says. "I don't know if there can be a solution to this magical or otherwise..."
> 
> Cissinei speaks up finally, "There usually is...actually there might be something here that binds you or something we can do to release the spell..."
> 
> "Little Magician," Nimbus looked to Cissinei, "You would think that you're in a place to break a spell cast by something as ancient as a Lich?"



"Do you think we could lead them as far as Cordelia's Cavern?", Glenn said. "We came here on board the Lightning Runner, a sky ship. It is waiting for us on the other side of Cordelia's Cavern. If we can get them that far, bringing them the rest of the way to civilization should be easy."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

"He had enslaved the children to look for something or other, had them mining this whole place--even did something to keep time itself from touching their bodies..."

With a sigh he glanced around, "But that was hundreds of years ago, they've been free for a long time now..." 

Cindy asked a question, "What happened to the others, to Emma and the other people you had to protect them here?" 

"Creatures come calling all too often and for some reason many of them are able to push through the barrier, likewise undead seem unaffected by it," Nimbus said. "One by one we were dwindled down by these creatures, I remember the attack that caused you to leave Cindy and it pains me to say that since then we've been under a near constant assault."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Do you think we could lead them as far as Cordelia's Cavern?", Glenn said. "We came here on board the Lightning Runner, a sky ship. It is waiting for us on the other side of Cordelia's Cavern. If we can get them that far, bringing them the rest of the way to civilization should be easy."



"They mustn't leave this place," Nimbus seemed upset at the thought of the Elvan children leaving. 

"Please calm down," Cindy tells him, "There's no need to get angry, they're trying to help."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

Painfully Kara spoke, "If that is the case, surely you can see that it is better for the children to be somewhere else?  I know that you've fought hard for them, but ther eis a limit to how much one person can do."

She sighed softly, "You've earned a rest.  Please, let us take charge of the children, we'll find a place of safety for them so much as such a place can exist."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "They mustn't leave this place," Nimbus seemed upset at the thought of the Elvan children leaving.
> 
> "Please calm down," Cindy tells him, "There's no need to get angry, they're trying to help."



"It was only a suggestion," Glenn stood unmoved by the Giant's wrath.

"Men from the land of Aaron are men of action. As a man, my chief priority for the time being is seeing the safety of the children. If removing the children from danger is no good, then the next solution is to remove the danger from them. What manner of attacks do you face?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

"The attacks are of all types," Nimbus said, "It ranges...but could you really assure the protection of the children." 

Cindy then said, "With the airship it wouldn't be too far to take them back..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

"No."  Kara says sadly, "We can't guarantee their protection.  But that is a part of life."  She gestures around the cavern, "here the best that can happen is they subsist until one day an evil comes that is too strong or too lucky."

"Out there they may be exposed to dangers, they may have to face hardships and sadness and troubles and trying times.  But the trade off is that they will get to live their lives as fully as they are able."

She steps forward slowly again, arms wide, "I can promise that we will help them and make things as good for them as we are able.  If there is safety to be found they will have it, if there is happiness they will live it and when there is sorrow they will have shoulders to cry on.  That I can promise."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "The attacks are of all types," Nimbus said, "It ranges...but could you really assure the protection of the children."
> 
> Cindy then said, "With the airship it wouldn't be too far to take them back..."



"We made the trip here in a day. We could possibly make it back quicker than that if we get a good move on it. A thought has occurred to me. It is a rare thing for monsters to venture into a cave a such a cave with this with frequency. It is likely that they are being lured here, perhaps by greed in hoping that they can lay their hands on some of the deceased Liches valuables, or perhaps by some magic that bewitches them. I wouldn't put it past a Lich to turn his lair into a lure for evil in his absence."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

"And what of me? I am to remain here alone?" asked Nimbus.

Some of the children cry out, rushing passed Cindy, "We can't leave him here!" 

Nimbus looked to the Paladin of Aaron, "If anything they have come looking for an easy food source, life on this mountain is rough outside of the oasis of this cavern."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

Kara shakes her head sadly, "that is a question I cannot answer.  It's possible one of our magical types can find a solution," she pauses to look at Cissinei, Lyn, and Ver (assuming the latter two entered).

"But even if it comes for that, what would you choose for them?  For them to stay here with you, immortal and unaging until you succumb to elements or attacks or simply time?  At which point they will be left here alone.  Or would you prefer that they have some pain now and you have some loneliness in return for their futures?"  She shakes her head sadly at the large man.

"But it may not come to that, what is done with magic of men can be undone by magic.  It's just a matter of how."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

Glenn let out a low sigh, "Very well then Nimbus, I wont ask you to make the sacrifice alone. A real man will sacrifice anything for the greater good, even his own life. When I first heard of you, like many others in Persephone, I assumed the worst. I agreed to come here thinking full well that I could be sacrificing everything I have to fight you. I have sense learned that will not be necessary to achieve my goals. But regardless of that, my resolve still stands. If you agree to help us see the children to safety, I will promise to stay in this cave until the day comes when you are no longer bound to it. I will share your burden until it is no longer yours to bear."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Cindy piped up, "If the problem is you being lonely," she sighed, "I can stay here until they return to assure someone is here to keep you company," she said. 

Cissinei stared at Cindy, "Are you sure?" 

Cindy nodded, "The children can go back with the rest of you and I can stay here until there's some magical fix to what's holding him here..." 

Nimbus looked to her, "You would do that, and you tiny girl (Kara), you would take these children back to society and see to it that they have a life?" he seemed impressed, "What manner of people are you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

((going to the store))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2009)

Kara looked at Glenn and Cindy, "That's a big sacrifice to offer, are you sure?"  Then to the giant, "We're simply people Nimbus, no more no less.  I don't speak for the others but I just try to help who I can when I can."

"I'll make sure the children are cared for as best as possible, and if something can be done to free you from here I will help."

((May be very sporadically around for the next few hours, my annoying pager has shifted to an mild crisis))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

"A man never goes back on his word. I've resolved myself to take to see everything threw to the end. And the best way to accomplish that is to stay behind!"

Glenn proceeds to give an inspiring speech about the potential fire in their souls. He encourages all of them saying that they should build that fire to make a forge to hammer out an iron will. At every opportunity they should spread that fire to the souls of others, and encourage them to forge their own iron wills. When everyone's iron will gathers together, no evil can ever hope to overcome or harm it. And above all else, believe in yourself and believe in the unlimited potential of your resolve!

Diplomacy d20+21
17+21 = 38


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 17, 2009)

Outside the barrier, Sebastian poked at the corpses.  Virgin or no, he wasn't going to say anything about the matter.  In fact, the Cleric seemed far more interested in the corpses.  Someone knowledgeable in matters of healing (And corpses) might gather that the Cleric was trying to figure out how they died.  As a precaution however, he sprinkled a vial of holy water over the area where they found the bodies laying, consecrating it.

Dee would probably recognize the ritual.  When the consecration was finished--about ten minutes later, Sebastian knelt by one of the corpses.  

He will cast speak with dead on one of the corpses (Level 7, means three questions).  In order, he will ask 1)  Who are you.  2)  Why are you here?   3) Who or what burned you?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

*Back Outside the Cave*


The Space Cowboy said:


> Outside the barrier, Sebastian poked at the corpses. Virgin or no, he wasn't going to say anything about the matter. In fact, the Cleric seemed far more interested in the corpses. Someone knowledgeable in matters of healing (And corpses) might gather that the Cleric was trying to figure out how they died. As a precaution however, he sprinkled a vial of holy water over the area where they found the bodies laying, consecrating it.
> 
> Dee would probably recognize the ritual. When the consecration was finished--about ten minutes later, Sebastian knelt by one of the corpses.
> 
> He will cast speak with dead on one of the corpses (Level 7, means three questions). In order, he will ask 1) Who are you. 2) Why are you here? 3) Who or what burned you?



The Corpse answers:

1. I am Ceric...the wandering minstrel you met last night.

2. To spread happiness to the giant we saw re-enter the cave.

3. When we tried to enter...searing heat overcame us...

After that the corpse falls silent.


*Inside the Cave*
Cissinei seemed a little bothered, "Are you sure?" she asked. "I mean it could take some time before we're able to actually figure out what happened an what that Lich did," she said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 17, 2009)

Sebastian sighed.  "Well...that was a little less helpful than an interview with a vampire.  I suppose we'll have to wait for something to happen, or for them to return."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Inside the Cave*
> Cissinei seemed a little bothered, "Are you sure?" she asked. "I mean it could take some time before we're able to actually figure out what happened an what that Lich did," she said.



"As long as Nimbus would like me to stay I'll stay. I will not back out of my promise."


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 17, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian sighed.  "Well...that was a little less helpful than an interview with a vampire.  I suppose we'll have to wait for something to happen, or for them to return."



"Okay... that was just the freakiest shit I've ever seen in my life..." Desi cries, clearly terrified.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian sighed.  "Well...that was a little less helpful than an interview with a vampire.  I suppose we'll have to wait for something to happen, or for them to return."



Dee prodded another of the bodies with her sword, "They're proper dead too...shouldn't we like move them?" she asked and then thought about it, "I guess its too dangerous to get that close to the barrier..." 

She looked to Sebastian, "Speaking of the barrier, does a little cleric of ours have a bit of a wild streak?" she pointed to the cave, "You're the only odd one out of the group..." 

"Shit, Deirdre, leave the man in peace," Madeleine said. 



strongarm85 said:


> "As long as Nimbus would like me to stay I'll stay. I will not back out of my promise."



Nimbus looked to him and then looked to Cindy, "Its far too much for me to ask you to stay--besides if you are to walk these children back, it would be safer if there was a man like you among them...from what I see you've brought little more than little girls with you (he doesn't know Lyn isn't a girl)."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2009)

_"Okay... that was just the freakiest shit I've ever seen in my life..." Desi cries, clearly terrified. _

Sebastian sighed and tried to explain things to Desi.  "They're just bodies.  It was just a little magic.  I wanted to make sure that they weren't attacked by anyone lying in wait."

_
She looked to Sebastian, "Speaking of the barrier, does a little cleric of ours have a bit of a wild streak?" she pointed to the cave, "You're the only odd one out of the group..." 

"Shit, Deirdre, leave the man in peace," Madeleine said. _

He rolled his eyes.  "Well.  I'm only so-so at dancing if that's what you mean.  And a pint now and again is lovely.  But I'm more concerned about why on earth an enchantment would do this?  I've heard of anti-dragon wards, anti-undead wards, and anti-human wards but a ward that keeps out...you know, is not something you see every day."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

*Outside the Cave:*
"I would venture to say that its something a little rarer, but there is more than likely a way to dispel whatever is causing it," Barbaneth said. 

Some of them, unlike Desi, had witnessed Sebastian speaking with dead before and knew all too well that he regarded it as one of the creepier parts of clerichood. 

Dee lit a cigarette, "Wonder what's taking them so long?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nimbus looked to him and then looked to Cindy, "Its far too much for me to ask you to stay--besides if you are to walk these children back, it would be safer if there was a man like you among them...from what I see you've brought little more than little girls with you (he doesn't know Lyn isn't a girl)."



"I don't know if I would think so little these fine women if I where you. I personally witnessed them slay four ogres on the way up here with no help from me what so ever. All the same, I'll look after the children. And I'll see to it that you are not left bound to this place forever. In any case, we should leave shortly. I would imagine the dangers at night out weigh those of the day. We have a lot of ground to cover."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2009)

"...Dispel?  Well...there's an idea.  Sebastian tramped to the front of the cave, right near where the corpses had fallen.  "Deirdre, you mind helping me with something then?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I don't know if I would think so little these fine women if I where you. I personally witnessed them slay four ogres on the way up here with no help from me what so ever. All the same, I'll look after the children. And I'll see to it that you are not left bound to this place forever. In any case, we should leave shortly. I would imagine the dangers at night out weigh those of the day. We have a lot of ground to cover."




Nimbus nodded, "Yes, I understand," he moved across to where the children were, "I must explain to them what's happening." He stayed there for a while explaining to the kids what was to happen. 

"I will be right here waiting for you guys," Cindy said, "Don't worry about me guys."

"What about the other caretakers?" asked Cissinei.

Cindy lowered her head, "I think they're all dead now," she said.




The Space Cowboy said:


> "...Dispel? Well...there's an idea. Sebastian tramped to the front of the cave, right near where the corpses had fallen. "Deirdre, you mind helping me with something then?"



Dee moved closer, "I guess that I can help, what are we doing, Love?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2009)

Elena was mostly silent. "Liches..." she whispered in low voice. She had fought them once before and it hadn't been nice. She was glad the lich was gone... 

If allowed, Lyn will entertain the kids with Maggie while the others speak.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2009)

"Um..." he stopped for a moment, considering what to do next.  "...I'm going to try to dispel this barrier.  Whatever it is.  Unfortunately I need someone else to test to see if it's still there or not.  It shouldn't more than singe, if you back out quickly enough.  And I've got lotions for that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2009)

Kara smiles reassuringly to Cindy, "If you're sure, be well here.  We'll come back and visit as soon as we get the kids settled and can look at the magical problem."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena was mostly silent. "Liches..." she whispered in low voice. She had fought them once before and it hadn't been nice. She was glad the lich was gone...
> 
> If allowed, Lyn will entertain the kids with Maggie while the others speak.



Nimbus allows Lyn to play with the kids. But when Maggie comes out, Poe becomes very interested.



The Space Cowboy said:


> "Um..." he stopped for a moment, considering what to do next.  "...I'm going to try to dispel this barrier.  Whatever it is.  Unfortunately I need someone else to test to see if it's still there or not.  It shouldn't more than singe, if you back out quickly enough.  And I've got lotions for that."



"Can't you just dispel it and then detect the magic deal?" Dee asked, "I'd really like to not have this dress burned off of me...and what if it just keeps burning after you back out?" 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiles reassuringly to Cindy, "If you're sure, be well here.  We'll come back and visit as soon as we get the kids settled and can look at the magical problem."



Cindy nods, "There's no rush," she said, "The children are safe and that's what matters most," she said.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2009)

"Fair point.  Ruining a dress like that with fire would be a shame."  

Sebastian stood in the consecrated area, and knelt.  This was going to be difficult.  But he had learned something, a way to channel the positive energies called upon for turning the undead--into his prayers.  

As a free action, Sebastian expends a pulse of positive energy, channeling the power of the divine into his spell.

1d20+11 (+3 CHA, +3 for being in a Consecrated Area, +3 Special bonus related to the Divine Spell Power Feat, +2 bonus for at least 5 ranks of Knowledge: Religion)
14+11 = 25.  Caster level bonus of next spell is +4

He rose, and extended both hands towards the cave, shouting something.  It was a Dispelling Ritual directed at the cave mouth.
1d20 + 10 (Caster Level 7, +4 CL bonus for Divine Spell Power).
14+10 = 24.

Afterwards he would cast detect magic on cave mouth, studying it for three rounds


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Fair point.  Ruining a dress like that with fire would be a shame."
> 
> Sebastian stood in the consecrated area, and knelt.  This was going to be difficult.  But he had learned something, a way to channel the positive energies called upon f
> or turning the undead--into his prayers.
> ...



Sebastian detects something faint, only a slight magic aura around the cavern, but it seems inactive. He can tell that it was strong once, but its no longer in effect. 

Madeleine then asks, "Did it work?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2009)

Lyn  ignores the GIRL statement. He is past beyond getting angry at that anymore. 

Elena giggles. "He's not a girl. He's just a very pretty boy"

"Just because I'm pretty and virgin doesn't mean I'm still boy, you know?" he narrows his eyes at her.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2009)

"It seems to have worked."  Sebastian walked into the cave.  And just so the DM knows--he isn't.  He just doesn't talk about stuff like sex, virginity, et al.  In other words, he's a bit uptight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "It seems to have worked."  Sebastian walked into the cave.  And just so the DM knows--he isn't.  He just doesn't talk about stuff like sex, virginity, et al.  In other words, he's a bit uptight



Barbaneth insists on going before the women get near, touches Dee and Maddy on the shoulders at the same time, "I'll check it out first." 

Dee nodded, "Good idea chap, you're big...more to burn." 

When Barbaneth walked through the portal into the cavern there was no effect. As the rest of the party started to enter the cave, Glenn, Elena, Lyn Cissinei and Kara walked back towards the others at the entrance to the cave with a plethora of elvan children following silently behind.

Cissinei pointed back, "Seems we've made some new friends."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2009)

"How did you get threw the barrier?" Glenn asked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2009)

Sebastian stopped.  "I suppressed it...temporarily.  I take it from the number of people following you that you slew the giant or whatever it was holding them prisoner?  We ought to get out of the cave now."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian stopped.  "I suppressed it...temporarily.  I take it from the number of people following you that you slew the giant or whatever it was holding them prisoner?  We ought to get out of the cave now."



"Yes we should, but there was no fighting done in the cave. I will explain as he gol." Glenn began before leading them others out of the cave, "Nimbus, the cloud giant, had come here years ago and slayed a powerful Lich who created the barrier. The children where enslaved by the Lich and where being forced to work in Lich's mines. When Nimbus slayed the lich he became bound to this place. He can leave, but only for short periods of time, and the longer he stays gone, the weaker he becomes. Likewise, these children are also under the effect of some magic which has made them ageless threw centuries."

"We have accomplished what we have set out to do, but now we have new tasks. Unlike the giant, the children are not bound to the cave. Our first priority should be to get the children to the Lightning Runner and bring them back with us to Persephone. Then we need to see about removing the magics that are inflicting all of them, even Nimbus."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

The party makes its way back down through the mountains and back towards the ship. They had an earlier start than the previous day so they should reach the Lightening Runner before the day ended. 

Without the threat of Ogres and the like, the trip goes much faster. When they reach Cordelia's cave the Nymph doesn't even come out to speak and they soon find themselves standing at awe inspiring form of the Lightening Runner. 

The elemental ring around the ship is still sparking and flickering with lightening. 

As they near the ship Holly rushes towards the group, "Daddy!" she grabs onto Barbaneth. As she spots the other children she asks, "Who are they?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2009)

Sebastian paused on the way back to take time and bury the bodies they had found outside the cave.  Somewhere nice.  Without too much trouble he found a suitable place near some wild Crepe Myrtle.  Precautions precautions.  No one would be raising these as undead.

"...A lich" he spoke aloud to no one in particular.  "Haven't seen one of those in a long while.  A very long while."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian paused on the way back to take time and bury the bodies they had found outside the cave.  Somewhere nice.  Without too much trouble he found a suitable place near some wild Crepe Myrtle.  Precautions precautions.  No one would be raising these as undead.
> 
> "...A lich" he spoke aloud to no one in particular.  "Haven't seen one of those in a long while.  A very long while."



Dee laughed, "Fought a Lich Pirate captain a while back, never found his bloody soul box but I sank his ship, I did," she smiled, "Should have seen the look on his decaying face." 

Madeleine grimaced, "As I remember you nearly sank us trying to do that..." 

When they were back in the vicinity of the ship Barbaneth made it a point to introduce Sebastian to Holly. 

Madeleine and Judge Darrius (he was the one who over saw the ship when we were being flown out) helped to make sure all of the children got on board without any trouble.

The Judge made a suggestion at the same time, "There's an Elvan settlement only a couple day's flight from here..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee laughed, "Fought a Lich Pirate captain a while back, never found his bloody soul box but I sank his ship, I did," she smiled, "Should have seen the look on his decaying face."
> 
> Madeleine grimaced, "As I remember you nearly sank us trying to do that..."
> 
> ...



Glenn looked thoughtful for a moment and said, "I'm not sure that's the best solution. Let me explain..."

Glenn proceeded to explain what he'd learned about the Lich, the children, the giant, the giant raising the children, the ward on the cave, the giant being bound to the cave, the agelessness of the children, the caretakers, and that Cindy stayed behind.

"We have accomplished our objectives," he continued, "the lords daughter nor any other virgin from Persephone need ever worry about the giant again. Now we need to ensure the children's safe keeping, as well as find a way to return the ability to age to the children, and to unbind Nimbus from the cave."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

Cissinei spoke up, "The children's leaving the cave should cause them to begin to age again, although since they're elves they'll age very slowly." She paused, "As for figuring out how save Nimbus, that might take more than merely a few days, I fear that the magic he's under the control of might be something truly vile and ancient." 

Knowledge of Arcana:
1d20+14
6+14 = 20

"I truly do believe that we can do something to save Nimbus," she said, "We owe him that..." 

Dee flashed a big smile and stepped down into the center of the group, "Well there is one good thing that can be said about all of this," she started, "We're getting paid!" 

With a hand slapped to her face Madeleine groaned, "What kind of a pirate works for a living?" 

*END OF CHAPTER ONE - THIEF*
*EXP - 5,000*
*+100 FOR PEACEFUL SOLUTION*
​
_You guys have been in this for some time without much reward, so here it is! Are we going back to Persephone or somewhere else? _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2009)

"Judge Darrius," Kara began, "My instinct says to take them back to Persephone, but I'll admit that's mostly being new here and wanting to keep things where I can see them."

"From a longer view it sounds like it may take a lot of magic to help Nimbus, which city would have better resources for this?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

Darrius let out a little chuckle, "City with the most magic," he said, "Well its right in the name, Sumtra Magic City is going to be the place where an answer for a question like that would more than likely be found," Darrius said.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2009)

"_Come along children_!" Glenn called out in Elven. "_The Galley with the really good food is this way!_"

Glenn's had quite a long day at this point. First he'd eat, then get out of the stuffy armor, have a nice shower, change into his other outfit, and then eat some more!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

The children follow Glenn down to the galley. 
*
What some people do on the flight back:*

Barbaneth and Madeleine go down the galley with Holly and have something to eat, it seems like its already been too long since their last good meal. They spend a long while there. 

Deirdre tries her hand at piloting the ship some, under the watchful eye of the captain. She finds it to be far less complicated than Cissinei had first guessed. The device used to pilot was a great help.

Cissinei sits out on the deck under a covered area flipping through her spell book, taking notes and looking over different spells and their effects and noting down new things that she has observed in her journal. 

1d100+0
33+0 = 33

A steady rain begins to falls as they travel and the shipmates inform everyone that if the ship is hit by lightening that it will all feed into the Elemental ring instead of hitting them directly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2009)

*Back in Perspherone...*

Flynn glanced up at the sky, and seeing no signs that the steady rain would come to an end, sighed. He had to stand here, or else that kid wouldn't be able to find him, and he was getting soaked.

_It doesn't matter...if they're coming back at all, they'll be here soon. Could they really have defeated Nimbus? If anyone could have done it it's them._ Flynn grins slightly, pulling his tattered white cloak tighter around himself. _They are so my ticket out of this dump..._


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2009)

Sebastian wandered around the ship, his legs unsteady.  For all the magic he had seen in his life, this airship or at least the thought of being so high up, made him weak in the knees.  Eventually he made his way to the galley, being careful to keep hold of something solid.

Looking around for a familiar face, he spotted Barnabeth.  "Ah.  There you are.  Is this Holly then?"  It was obvious that the Cleric really didn't have his "sea legs."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

The Observer said:


> *Back in Perspherone...*
> 
> Flynn glanced up at the sky, and seeing no signs that the steady rain would come to an end, sighed. He had to stand here, or else that kid wouldn't be able to find him, and he was getting soaked.
> 
> _It doesn't matter...if they're coming back at all, they'll be here soon. Could they really have defeated Nimbus? If anyone could have done it it's them._ Flynn grins slightly, pulling his tattered white cloak tighter around himself. _They are so my ticket out of this dump..._



In Persephone the storm was still rolling in off of the sea and it didn't show any signs of slowing down. 

Throughout the town Flynn heard talk of Cindy's disappearance from the Brothel and how she hadn't shown up to work in a few days. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian wandered around the ship, his legs unsteady.  For all the magic he had seen in his life, this airship or at least the thought of being so high up, made him weak in the knees.  Eventually he made his way to the galley, being careful to keep hold of something solid.
> 
> Looking around for a familiar face, he spotted Barnabeth.  "Ah.  There you are.  Is this Holly then?"  It was obvious that the Cleric really didn't have his "sea legs."



Holly gave a little spirited wave, "Yes," Barbaneth said as the little girl set there quietly, "This is Holly, she's actually become little miss popular back on Dee's ship," he chuckled.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Darrius let out a little chuckle, "City with the most magic," he said, "Well its right in the name, Sumtra Magic City is going to be the place where an answer for a question like that would more than likely be found," Darrius said.



"Hmm..."  She bites her lips considering.  "It would make the most sense to me then to take the children back to Persephone, we can best ensure that they have a good home there."  Getting paid wouldn't hurt either she amended.

"From there could we bother you for a trip to this 'Magic City'?  We have debts to settle yet and taking months to travel by ground does not sound pleasant."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Hmm..."  She bites her lips considering.  "It would make the most sense to me then to take the children back to Persephone, we can best ensure that they have a good home there."  Getting paid wouldn't hurt either she amended.
> 
> "From there could we bother you for a trip to this 'Magic City'?  We have debts to settle yet and taking months to travel by ground does not sound pleasant."



Judge Darrius sighed, "This ship's not for charter and I'm only able to take you to the destination of the contract and back..." he paused, "Although I could fly you as far Vinca, its a small town where the Rail passes and you could take the rail towards Sumtra, at that point it would be only a weeks travel time or so..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2009)

"Thank you, that should do well enough for our needs.  A week is still much better than months of travel."  Kara smiled politely, she wasn't sure how a railing was going to speed their travel exactly but she was sure they could figure that out when they get there.

With that she headed to the deck to take another chance to see the ship in flight.  Rain or not this was an experience she may not get again.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2009)

_
Holly gave a little spirited wave, "Yes," Barbaneth said as the little girl set there quietly, "This is Holly, she's actually become little miss popular back on Dee's ship," he chuckled. _

Sebastian thought for a moment.  "You know, if you let this little one around Dee too often, she'll end up being a rascal too.  She's adorable.  How old is she?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> _
> Holly gave a little spirited wave, "Yes," Barbaneth said as the little girl set there quietly, "This is Holly, she's actually become little miss popular back on Dee's ship," he chuckled. _
> 
> Sebastian thought for a moment.  "You know, if you let this little one around Dee too often, she'll end up being a rascal too.  She's adorable.  How old is she?"



Barbaneth played with her cheek, "She's just three, and she simply adores Dee. And Dee is actually very proper around her," he paused, "You know since she gained her little sister as a traveling partner, Dee has gotten even better about her mouth, most of the time..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2009)

"Three's a good age.  Too small to really get into anything, and not yet creative enough to cause serious havoc."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Three's a good age.  Too small to really get into anything, and not yet creative enough to cause serious havoc."



"I'd like to think she is going to be a divine warrior," Barbaneth said, "But she's taken a great interest in her mother's bows and archery in general." 

Madeleine smiled, "It's the Elvan blood," she said, "But she still proclaims herself to be a Pirate at times too...even though neither she nor Dee seem to know the true meaning of the word."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2009)

"She's so cute" Elena says looking at the girl. She feels compelled to hold her, but stays in place. "I'm too young to have one of those..." she says almost in resignation. 

"Yeah, too young. Not counting the amounts of creatures that try to kill us. Not the best place to have a child, you know" Lyn looks at the child worried.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2009)

Being only a little ways away, Barbaneth overhears Elena and talking about Holly and sends her over to say hi and talk to Elena. 

The little brown haired girl wobbles over to Elena pretending to be something or other with her cheeks puffed out and then as she reaches her, she blows out the air in her cheeks and waves slowly. 

"My Daddy said to come say hi," she spoke in a small voice.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2009)

She looks at the child with a big warm smile. "Hi there to you too" she kneels to be at the same level as the child. "Do you like the flying ship?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2009)

soulnova said:


> She looks at the child with a big warm smile. "Hi there to you too" she kneels to be at the same level as the child. "Do you like the flying ship?"



Holly nodded, "But its not as good as my ship," she said. 

Madeleine and Barbaneth chuckled. 

Pellegri was trying to hide behind Lyn, watching Holly with some curiosity. She wasn't sure what to make of the child.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2009)

Just the same as it had before, the ship landed in the center of the town square, sitting in the clearing where the adventurers had first encountered it. The Elemental ring pulled up and tucked over the top of the ship so that all aboard could disembark. 

The elvan children on the deck marveled at the sigh of the cit of Persephone, one could only guess how long it had been since any of them had seen civilization. 

By the time that they reached Persephone it was still raining steadily, the thunder of the ships elemental ring were hard to distinguish from the thunder of the storm. 

Cissinei pulled her cloak up over her head to keep out the rain. She looked back to the others, "So who's going to actually go collect the contract money?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2009)

"Contract?"  Sebastian wasn't following any of this.  He had been looking for something else.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2009)

Flynn watched, as they settled in. The ship was....interesting. He had only heard rumors about those kind of things before, and had passed them off as myth. A small smile stretched across his face s he walked purposefully towards them. He was suprised to see several Elvan children, though mostly irratated. he didn't like Elves. Or humans for that matter. And he didn't really trust any half breeds, despite being one himself...his thoughts suddenly snapped back to reality as he came to the front of the ship. A few of the children were looking at him suriously, and he was glad his cloak hid his face. He stood in front of the ship silently.

Waiting.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei pulled her cloak up over her head to keep out the rain. She looked back to the others, "So who's going to actually go collect the contract money?"



"I will, I had some things to discuss with him anyway."  Kara spoke plainly, "Anyone else that wants to come is welcome.

((Bleh, this weekend has defined new levels of "suck" for me.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Contract?"  Sebastian wasn't following any of this.  He had been looking for something else.



Cissinei turned nervously to Sebastian, "We were contracted by a man here in town to stop the giant from stealing anymore people from this city..." she said. 



The Observer said:


> Flynn watched, as they settled in. The ship was....interesting. He had only heard rumors about those kind of things before, and had passed them off as myth. A small smile stretched across his face s he walked purposefully towards them. He was suprised to see several Elvan children, though mostly irratated. he didn't like Elves. Or humans for that matter. And he didn't really trust any half breeds, despite being one himself...his thoughts suddenly snapped back to reality as he came to the front of the ship. A few of the children were looking at him suriously, and he was glad his cloak hid his face. He stood in front of the ship silently.
> 
> Waiting.



The kids exited but weren't sure what to do next, most of them just stood around. 



EvilMoogle said:


> "I will, I had some things to discuss with him anyway."  Kara spoke plainly, "Anyone else that wants to come is welcome.
> 
> ((Bleh, this weekend has defined new levels of "suck" for me.))



Judge Darrius looked to Kara, "More than likely it would be best to bring the man who contracted you out here so he can see the fruits of your labor.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Judge Darrius looked to Kara, "More than likely it would be best to bring the man who contracted you out here so he can see the fruits of your labor.



"In that case," Glenn called out, "I will get him!"

Glenn sat out riding on Skylark to Lord's manor. As he approaches Glenn said, "Skylark! Announce our Presence!"

Skylark called out loudly as he came in for his landing a short distance away from the Lord's front door.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "In that case," Glenn called out, "I will get him!"
> 
> Glenn sat out riding on Skylark to Lord's manor. As he approaches Glenn said, "Skylark! Announce our Presence!"
> 
> Skylark called out loudly as he came in for his landing a short distance away from the Lord's front door.



The Lord of the House poked his head out, a smaller head poked out below his, "Ah, I see you've returned!" he said. "So you've done the job, my daughter is safe?" 

((I honestly forgot if we gave this guy a name or not...))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2009)

((I don't think so, even when I talked to him last time. His daughter is named Riven I'm sure, but I don't think you've mentioned his name.))

"She is," Glenn said, "if you will accompany me to the Lighting Runner there is something I would like to show you."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2009)

> The kids exited but weren't sure what to do next, most of them just stood around.



"Where are the people who rescued you?" Flynn asked them. "Who brought you here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((I don't think so, even when I talked to him last time. His daughter is named Riven I'm sure, but I don't think you've mentioned his name.))
> 
> "She is," Glenn said, "if you will accompany me to the Lighting Runner there is something I would like to show you."



The man followed Glenn back to the Lightening runner to see a crowd of children gathered about. 

"Who are they?" asked the man. 

Riven, who had come also ran to meet the children, happily screaming as she met up with them. She began to speak in the Elvan tongue with the kids. 



The Observer said:


> "Where are the people who rescued you?" Flynn asked them. "Who brought you here?"



Cissinei tried to corral the children into a single area, "Come now, let's not wander off," she said, "Just a moment now..." her spellbook was clasped to her chest and Poe was up on her shoulder. "Sir," she said to Flynn, "Could you help me!"

Riven's father looked to Glenn, "Well you all certainly have earned your pay," he said as he drew out a sack of gold. "By the way, my name is Campbell Vissen."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The man followed Glenn back to the Lightening runner to see a crowd of children gathered about.
> 
> "Who are they?" asked the man.
> 
> ...



Glenn nodded to Lord, "I have a short story to tell. Centuries ago there was terrible Lich living deep in the mountains. The Lich enslaved elven children to work in mountain, mining gems, and using his magic, he made them ageless. The Lich was eventually slain by the mighty Nimbus, but for his valor the Cloud Giant was forever cursed, bound to the cave by spell that would slowly kill him. His only solace was that he could raise the children himself."

"The giant could not raise the children alone though, but the situation made him very picky when it came to selecting his care takers, for the Lich's cave was warded against all but virgins. So, for centuries he would come to Persephone to seek out virgins to care for his elven children, and it worked for centuries. Eventually, Nimbus had grown weak from being and the caretakers where succumbing to the dangers, for while the barrier allowed virgins to pass, it did nothing to halt to undead, and creatures powerful enough to suppress the barrier."

"The children you see here the very same elven children that the Giant rescued centuries ago. We convinced Nimbus to allow the children to come with us, and we have brought them here. Nimbus is alive, but he is still bound to the cave, and eventually we will try to remove the magic that binds from from the cave. Now that the children are no longer in Nimbus' care, there is no longer any need for Persephone to send their daughters to him. Your daughter is safe from the giant, as well as the daughter of every man in Persephone."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2009)

> Cissinei tried to corral the children into a single area, "Come now, let's not wander off," she said, "Just a moment now..." her spellbook was clasped to her chest and Poe was up on her shoulder. "Sir," she said to Flynn, "Could you help me!"



Flynn sighed and roled his eyes. So this wasn't _exactly_ what he had had in mind. "C'mon buggers," He said, switching over into Elvan. He began pushing them towards Cissinei, speaking to them soothingly in their native language. "C'mon kids...up you go now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn nodded to Lord, "I have a short story to tell. Centuries ago there was terrible Lich living deep in the mountains. The Lich enslaved elven children to work in mountain, mining gems, and using his magic, he made them ageless. The Lich was eventually slain by the mighty Nimbus, but for his valor the Cloud Giant was forever cursed, bound to the cave by spell that would slowly kill him. His only solace was that he could raise the children himself."
> 
> "The giant could not raise the children alone though, but the situation made him very picky when it came to selecting his care takers, for the Lich's cave was warded against all but virgins. So, for centuries he would come to Persephone to seek out virgins to care for his elven children, and it worked for centuries. Eventually, Nimbus had grown weak from being and the caretakers where succumbing to the dangers, for while the barrier allowed virgins to pass, it did nothing to halt to undead, and creatures powerful enough to suppress the barrier."
> 
> "The children you see here the very same elven children that the Giant rescued centuries ago. We convinced Nimbus to allow the children to come with us, and we have brought them here. Nimbus is alive, but he is still bound to the cave, and eventually we will try to remove the magic that binds from from the cave. Now that the children are no longer in Nimbus' care, there is no longer any need for Persephone to send their daughters to him. Your daughter is safe from the giant, as well as the daughter of every man in Persephone."



"Thank you," said Vissen. "And I can secure some place for the rest of these children?"



The Observer said:


> Flynn sighed and roled his eyes. So this wasn't _exactly_ what he had had in mind. "C'mon buggers," He said, switching over into Elvan. He began pushing them towards Cissinei, speaking to them soothingly in their native language. "C'mon kids...up you go now."



Cissinei looked to him, "Thank you," he said, "I have to say chap, you look vaguely familiar,


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Thank you," said Vissen. "And I can secure some place for the rest of these children?"



Glenn shook his head, "I'd never impose on a man to take care of responsibilities that aren't his to bear. We pulled the children from the cave, that puts them in our charge now. But, I was hoping you could point me in the right direction. Maybe find them a place in town where they can be well cared for, and get a good education. I should think my share of the contract gold would be a nice down payment on that endeavor."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn shook his head, "I'd never impose on a man to take care of responsibilities that aren't his to bear. We pulled the children from the cave, that puts them in our charge now. But, I was hoping you could point me in the right direction. Maybe find them a place in town where they can be well cared for, and get a good education. I should think my share of the contract gold would be a nice down payment on that endeavor."



Vissen shook his head, "Nonesense, these children already seem to have taken a liking to my Riven, that being said I think I could put them up for a while until proper room at the Orphanage could be found...after all the things you've already done, you should be dedicated to better tasks..."

Slowly Vissen glanced over to where the kids surrounded Cissinei and said, "There is a Children's House run by the Temple of Bahamut here in town, I'm in good standing with them--I can surely see to it that they find a place there..." 

The kids were touching all over Cissinei, pushing against her and she was forced to lift her spellbook up over her head with Poe still on it, "Alright, calm down, I know everything's very new..." she sighed, "Bother..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 20, 2009)

_Cissinei turned nervously to Sebastian, "We were contracted by a man here in town to stop the giant from stealing anymore people from this city..." she said.  _

Sebastian tilted his head.  "...Really?  It's lucky for me then that you did what you did when you did.  I'd hate to have ended up Ogre fodder."

As the children swarmed her, Sebastian laughed.  "Hope you aren't ticklish."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

Cissinei herded the kids back towards the center, "You're going to stir them up Sebastian," she said. 

Dee tried to skirt the edges of the children's group, she wasn't really big on large groups of kids, "No, no, you've got to not touch me, at all!" 

Intimidation Check For Crowd Control:
1d20+8
19+8 = 27

The children react to Dee moving in the way she desires them too, the group around Cissinei more and she screams out, "Dee, I can hardly move." Poe meowed in a worried fashion from atop the spell book.

Slowly she fought her way out from inside of the children's group. Vissen would now try and round them up and take them to all have some food at one of the diners in town. 

As they left Cissinei waved, "Bye, we'll come back around to see you soon!" Poe jumped down to her shoulder 

Dee looked to Judge Darrius, "So what is this rail I heard you were taking us to?" she asked.

*Chapter Two:*
The Rail!​


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2009)

Lyn waved away the children. "Finally, some peace..." he said taking Maggie out of his robes. The poor rat had to go into hiding to avoid being hug and squished by so many kids. "You are safe now, little one"

"This rail, wasn't the thing we saw in the way to Nimbus? The line of iron?" Elena asked intrigued.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn waved away the children. "Finally, some peace..." he said taking Maggie out of his robes. The poor rat had to go into hiding to avoid being hug and squished by so many kids. "You are safe now, little one"
> 
> "This rail, wasn't the thing we saw in the way to Nimbus? The line of iron?" Elena asked intrigued.



Judge Darrius thought for a moment, "As a matter of a fact, I think we did, it would have been moving pretty fast if you saw it," he said. "It's lines run from city to city in some places--a marvelous mode of ground transportation!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2009)

"Wont some monsters be lured to it?" Lyn asked certainly worried. A thing traveling at that speed would most likely had no chance if a huge monster attacked it. The crash would be horrendous.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Wont some monsters be lured to it?" Lyn asked certainly worried. A thing traveling at that speed would most likely had no chance if a huge monster attacked it. The crash would be horrendous.



Darrius nodded, "For the most part creatures are not fond of the sound and brightness of the vehicle, and its never forced to stop outside of towns really." 

The square had cleared out now, by this time it was evening and there was a sound of music from inside of the nearby taverns. The rain was falling more lightly now but the damage was already done, the city seemed to be full of mud now. 

"We have a little time before we're going to leave," Darrius said, "Take some time to rest before we head off for the rail."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2009)

As Lyn and Elena go to Dee's ship to rest, Lyn will use this opportunity to ask Glenn a question. "hey there... How much gold did we earn? Have you checked the bag?" Lyn asked eager to look at the gold. Maybe it was his dragon blood...


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 20, 2009)

Sebastian meanwhile looked for a temple.  It shouldn't be too hard to find someplace to sleep for the night.  Besides.  The events with the giant had got the wheels in his head turning.  Perhaps he could do more outside of battle.  He didn't notice it, but when he finally fell asleep--clutching a holy symbol in one hand.  The chain from which it had hung.  There were roses on it.  He couldn't quite recall why.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian meanwhile looked for a temple.  It shouldn't be too hard to find someplace to sleep for the night.  Besides.  The events with the giant had got the wheels in his head turning.  Perhaps he could do more outside of battle.  He didn't notice it, but when he finally fell asleep--clutching a holy symbol in one hand.  The chain from which it had hung.  There were roses on it.  He couldn't quite recall why.



Pellegri stays near Sebastian and watches over him as he sleeps. 

((Just to let the party know, you're getting about 10,000 GP a piece for your completion of the chapter, its come in the way of Lord Vissen.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2009)

> Cissinei looked to him, "Thank you," he said, "I have to say chap, you look vaguely familiar,



Flynn grinned. "I should. Flynn's the name, fighting the game. I'm a swordsman, and you'll be hard pressed to find a better one this side of the Northlands." He drew his sword in a florush, expertly twirling it in his hands. "I go by many names, but mainly the White Ghost. You may have heard of me?" He added hopefully.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2009)

((That's 10k a piece?  Damn!))

There would be little rest for Kara this night, she had much to do before the ship left again.  First she will locate the legal services of Persephone, once she is convinced she can trust the person she's working with* she will enlist his advice in setting up a fund for the children care in the case of an emergency.  She'll leave (or arrange payment) for 1000gp from her share for this fund.  [-3sp for "legal services" and -10sp for "legal document"]

Once that is done she will find a private area to disguise* herself and travel the city listening to the current rumors*.  Specifically she wants to hear about how much talk is being said about the slain templars, however she won't direct conversation here (she'd prefer nobody's talking about it).

While she's listening she will seed some rumors about herself and the group, she'll keep most of the details down but will make sure that her name is known and that the group saved the children.

Assuming she hears the rumors about Cindy being healed, and her vanishing from the city, she'll encourage the "Kara's miracles" stories and see if she can't start a counter rumor that Cindy is helping to free the giant from an evil curse.


*Spoiler*: _Dice galore!_ 




Sense Motive to find a trustworthy lawyer:
1d20+21
10+21 = 31

Disguise, take 10:
10+9+2(kit) = 21

Gather Information (hear rumors):
1d20+16
11+16 = 27

Diplomacy (seed/alter rumors?):
1d20+26
12+26 = 38


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

The Observer said:


> Flynn grinned. "I should. Flynn's the name, fighting the game. I'm a swordsman, and you'll be hard pressed to find a better one this side of the Northlands." He drew his sword in a florush, expertly twirling it in his hands. "I go by many names, but mainly the White Ghost. You may have heard of me?" He added hopefully.



Cissinei shook her head, "No," she said as she placed a finger on her lip, "Not heard of any ghosts," Poe crawled down onto her shoulder and meowed at the man.

"I'm Cissinei Saint John," she started, "Wizard extraordinaire, its a pleasure to meet you, thanks for the help!" 



EvilMoogle said:


> ((That's 10k a piece?  Damn!))
> 
> There would be little rest for Kara this night, she had much to do before the ship left again.  First she will locate the legal services of Persephone, once she is convinced she can trust the person she's working with* she will enlist his advice in setting up a fund for the children care in the case of an emergency.  She'll leave (or arrange payment) for 1000gp from her share for this fund.  [-3sp for "legal services" and -10sp for "legal document"]
> 
> ...



Judge Darrius offers to set up the account for the children and see to it that they are taken care of. 

As she wanders about the city, Kara here's nothing about the Templars and only a little about Cindy being healed. Most of the attention has been directed to Cindy's disappearance. It appears there were many suitors that she had out for her. 

Kara is, however, able to seed the rumors about her miracles and about the giants curse.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2009)

The Observer said:


> Flynn grinned. "I should. Flynn's the name, fighting the game. I'm a swordsman, and you'll be hard pressed to find a better one this side of the Northlands."



Elena raised her head clearly interested when he claimed he was a swordsman, and one of the best as he put it. "My name is Elena Endari, we haven't been introduced properly. I was Dee's companion for a while some couple of years ago... they pretty guy is Lyn, my sorcerer friend." she pointed at Lyn, who already had his bag of gold and was watching it like in a happy trance. "Yeah... him..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2009)

> Cissinei shook her head, "No," she said as she placed a finger on her lip, "Not heard of any ghosts," Poe crawled down onto her shoulder and meowed at the man.
> 
> "I'm Cissinei Saint John," she started, "Wizard extraordinaire, its a pleasure to meet you, thanks for the help!"



"Damn," Flynn said, sighing melodramatically. "The hel was no problem, I actually have a favor to ask you." He resheathed his sword. "I'm a mercenary by trade, you see. Not much else I'm good at. I took up a contract here a few months back, chasing out a few minor monsters who had gotten a little too bold. Well, I took 'em out all right, but my contractor turned out to be a fraud. I was...well...more than a little pissed off, and I stormed his stupid wannabe fortress, killed his guards, and threw him off a cliff. Needless to say, not everybody was exactly thrilled with my actions, and more than most of them were scared senseless. I couldn't get any more work, and nobody would even give me a ride out of this town. I can't exactly walk out...for reasons I'd rather not go into, and so, I'm stuck in this little backwater town." he grinned. "And then you guys come along. Travellers, adventures, looking to down Nimbus, and best of all, nobody had told you any lies about me." He looked Cissinei straight in the eyes. "I need a ride out of this place. I've got some money, if you want it, and if whatever you lot are doing intrests me or not, I might even lend a helping hand. Or two. Whadd'ya say?"



> Elena raised her head clearly interested when he claimed he was a swordsman, and one of the best as he put it. "My name is Elena Endari, we haven't been introduced properly. I was Dee's companion for a while some couple of years ago...



Flynn bowed. "Charmed. So I see you all are already well aquainted, huh? Interesting...



> the pretty guy is Lyn, my sorcerer friend." she pointed at Lyn, who already had his bag of gold and was watching it like in a happy trance. "Yeah... him..."



Flynn blinked. "He's...a guy? Well, um...suprising."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

Cissinei stared at Flynn, for the most part even speaking with men made her nervous when they were within her age range. She grabbed Poe down and hugged the cat close, "I'm--I mean I can't actually make a decision like that on my own," she said as she glared down. 

Then Cissinei turned to the others, "I guess if you want to travel with us that's okay," she sighed and looked back to Flynn. "We might be doing some walking though, it all depends."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2009)

Elena smiled at Cissy. "I dont think there would be a problem. Dee and I always accepted people into the group. The more the quicker we get things done" she assured. 

"Im going to look for some magic items before going to sleep Cissy, would you care to help me out? Lyn seems too busy right now" Elena asked the young wizard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

Cissinei drew back some, "You want me to come?" she asked. She glanced over to Lyn now and then back at Elena, "I guess I could go with..." 

Madeleine informed the others she was going to go put Holly down for a nap as she had enough excitement for the day and Judge Darrius told the others he wanted to have a drink and check up on some prospects in the town.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Judge Darrius offers to set up the account for the children and see to it that they are taken care of.
> 
> As she wanders about the city, Kara here's nothing about the Templars and only a little about Cindy being healed. Most of the attention has been directed to Cindy's disappearance. It appears there were many suitors that she had out for her.
> 
> Kara is, however, able to seed the rumors about her miracles and about the giants curse.



Once she's convinced that at least she's not hunted throughout the city she removes her disguise and makes a circuit back towards the center of the city.

((Mostly a stalling post since I'm several hours ahead of the conversation right now))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2009)

Elena took cissy with her through the streets of Persefone. "Where should we go?" she asked "We have enough money to spend... let's give it a good use"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Once she's convinced that at least she's not hunted throughout the city she removes her disguise and makes a circuit back towards the center of the city.
> 
> ((Mostly a stalling post since I'm several hours ahead of the conversation right now))



By the time Kara returns she finds that most of the crowd has died off and that the Lightening Runner is still in place. 



soulnova said:


> Elena took cissy with her through the streets of Persefone. "Where should we go?" she asked "We have enough money to spend... let's give it a good use"



Cissinei leaves with Elena, she's never had anyone really take her around like this besides her sister and Madeleine who was like a sister. She follows, with Poe riding her head and her spellbook wrapped under her arm.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2009)

Elena looks for a magic shop to see if there are any wondrous items. She's looking for a Amulet of Health. Or something that could boost her CON.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

There's a store and there is also an auction house where many nice items can come up and be bought. 

Cissinei tells Elena, "I kind of want to increase my...well I want to be able to cast spells better...also I wouldn't mind a bit of a new look."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 20, 2009)

"Your a good man lord Vissen, I can see your soul's flame has already been kindled. Protect that flame, build it big and bright, and spread it to others in everything you do. Do that, and the service you do for the world will be greater than any amount of gold."

Glenn and Skylark first make a trip up to the Temple of Bahamut, when he gets there he requests to meet with a priest to discuss the children that Lord Vissen will be asking to bring into their care.

"I understand that raising children, particularly Elves can be a taxing process, so I'd like to help."

Glenn donates just over just over 9,000 gold, leaving 1,000 gold for himself, explaining that he and Skylark needed to travel light and that so much gold would just weight them down.

After taking care of business Glenn and Skylark go back to the bar where their meal was last interrupted by the Lightning Runner.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

The caretaker of the Temple accepts Glenn's money and assures him that the children will be well taken care of. 

_Start making up those shopping lists guys..._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> By the time Kara returns she finds that most of the crowd has died off and that the Lightening Runner is still in place.



"Figures everyone's left already."  Kara mumbles under her breath.  "Oh well, I'm sure there's still fun to be had. somewhere."

Kara will head towards the market district.  Her money might be better spent in this "magic city" but who knows, something interesting may show up here.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2009)

Elena will buy the following:

BRACERS OF
QUICK STRIKE
Price (Item Level): 1,400 gp (5th)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Body Slot: Arms
Caster Level: 5th
Aura: Faint; (DC 17) transmutation
Activation: Swift (command)
Weight: 1 lb.
Each of these mithral bracers bears an image
of a needle-sharp dagger.
When you activate bracers of quick strike,
you can make one extra attack with any
weapon you are holding if you already
made a full attack on this turn. This attack
is made at your full base attack bonus, plus
any modifi ers appropriate to the situation.
This effect is not cumulative with
any other effect that grants you an extra
attack when making a full attack, such as
the Rapid Shot feat, a speed weapon, or
the haste spell.1/day




BRUTE GAUNTLETS
Price (Item Level): 500 gp (3rd)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Body Slot: Hands
Caster Level: 3rd
Aura: Faint; (DC 16) transmutation
Activation: Swift (command)
Weight: —
This pair of heavy black leather gauntlets is set
with metal studs.
Brute gauntlets allow you to temporarily
increase your physical might. These gauntlets
have 3 charges, which are renewed each
day at dawn. Spending 1 or more charges
grants you a morale bonus on Strength
checks, Strength-based skill checks, and
melee weapon damage for 1 round.
1 charge: +2 morale bonus.
2 charges: +3 morale bonus.
3 charges: +4 morale bonus.




CREST OF BRAVERY
Price (Item Level): 750 gp (3rd)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Body Slot: Throat
Caster Level: 5th
Aura: Faint; (DC 17) abjuration
Activation: Immediate (command)
Weight: —
This cloak clasp bears the engraved image of a
paladin standing against a dragon.
A crest of bravery adds a regal touch to
your attire, emphasizing your bravery
and loyalty to your comrades. A crest
has 3 charges, which are renewed each
day at dawn. Spending 1 or more charges
enhances your ability to bolster your allies
against fear, as described below. The effect
lasts for 5 rounds.
1 charge: The morale bonus granted by
your aura of courage increases by 4.
2 charges: Your aura of courage affects
all allies within 60 feet of you.
3 charges: The morale bonus granted
by your aura of courage increases by 4,
and your aura of courage affects all allies
within 60 feet of you.





She also buys this for *Sebastian* (she will give it to him when she gets back):
RELIQUARY HOLY SYMBOL (OF PELOR)
Price (Item Level): 1,000 gp (4th)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Body Slot: Throat
Caster Level: 3rd
Aura: Faint; (DC 16) evocation
Activation: —
Weight: —
This hollow holy symbol holds a pinch of dust
and a fragment of bone.
As the repository of a tiny fragment of a
long-dead high priest of a particular deity,
a reliquary holy symbol functions just like
any other holy symbol. In addition, for
each of the following prerequisites that
you meet, the holy symbol grants you one
additional daily use of your turn or rebuke
undead ability.
• At least 5 ranks in Knowledge
(religion)
• Improved Turning feat
• At least one divine feat (CD 77)




Also Cloak of resistance +1 resistance bonus on all saving throws 1,000

Total from Elena: 4,650 gp
-----------
Lyn will go around and buy the following:


BRACERS of Armor +1 1000gp 
Wand of Bear's Endurance (25 charges) 2250
Dimension stride boots +2 on Jump; 5 charges/day, teleport up to 60 ft. 2,000
Gloves of the starry skySP Emits light, 3/day magic missile (raiment of the four) 1,100
Cloak of resistance (+1) +1 resistance bonus on all saving throws 1,000
Burning veil Head 1,000 gp (4th) Immunity to red prismatic effect; 3/day deal 1d6 fire damage to foe already damaged by your fire spell
 Wand of Charm person (50 charges) 750gp

Total for Lyn: 9,100gp


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

Hellcat Gauntlets - 3,200
Belt of Healing - 750gp 
Bracer of Armor - 4,000gp (+2)
Earrings of Intelligence - 4,000 (+2)

11,950 (Cissinei has some of her creation money left over)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2009)

Kara peruses the market looking at the various goods for sale and pauses at a jeweler to admire a silver circlet.  Thin intwined wires run around the sides in a simple but elegant fashion with a single pearl focused in the center.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

The shop keeper is an older dark skinned man with a turban wrapped up around the top of his head, "Ah you like this?" he pointed to the item Kara had been staring at. "I have them brought in from across the Waste...they don't make them here," he said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2009)

Kara paused, considering the item for a moment while the man spoke.  "That explains the unusual style.  It's so different from what is being worn here"  She purses her lips and continues, "but it is an intriguing style.  Simple and captivating."

"What do you think, would it suit me?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

"On you?" he asked, "I think it would look magnificent!" he said. "I'm called Quassem, by the way, it seems you are in the market for fantastic things," he spread his arms wide, "Well you've come to the right place, my lovely girl."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2009)

Kara bites her lip and looks at the circlet again, "it is quite fetching."  She sighs, "but it's so expensive.  Surely you can come down a bit, you have so many other pretty things I'm sure many people come to your store."  She smiles innocently at him and waits for the first offer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara bites her lip and looks at the circlet again, "it is quite fetching."  She sighs, "but it's so expensive.  Surely you can come down a bit, you have so many other pretty things I'm sure many people come to your store."  She smiles innocently at him and waits for the first offer.



Quassem clasped his hands together, "Prices are negotiable," he said with a chuckle, "I could come down off the price about four fifty," he said, "That's the tax here in Persephone, and I could throw in this peal--it allows the user to speak one language when the peal is put on their tongue, very nice item!"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2009)

The streets were wet beneath Heather’s feet as her and Coia moved through the streets.  A slight noise caught their attention as well as the scent.  The scent was one that always made her happy and the few good memories she had of her childhood leapt into her mind.  “Just for a moment…” Heather said as she turned toward the place that called her.

Coia let a soft growl and pushed at her legs so they could continue on but Heather shook her head.  “Just for a moment…” she muttered again as she pushed pass the big wolf.  “You stay outside…” Heather said as she walked in.  

A small smile lit her face as she saw the steed before her.  Reaching out she let her hand gently caress the velvet muzzle of the horse.  “If we weren’t going on that damn air thing I would buy you….maybe when we come back…”  Heather says with sadness as she stroked the long nose a couple more times.  

With a sigh she lets her hand drop and she moves back into the rain as she puts her hood up, Coia once again by her side.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

Kara considers this offer a moment, "I think that we can make a deal Mr. Quassem."  She starts counting (presumably) platinum coins over the counter, "I never did give you my name did I?  I'm Kara de la Roche.  Remember that I was here, maybe I'll come back soon."  She winks at the man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> The streets were wet beneath Heather?s feet as her and Coia moved through the streets.  A slight noise caught their attention as well as the scent.  The scent was one that always made her happy and the few good memories she had of her childhood leapt into her mind.  ?Just for a moment?? Heather said as she turned toward the place that called her.
> 
> Coia let a soft growl and pushed at her legs so they could continue on but Heather shook her head.  ?Just for a moment?? she muttered again as she pushed pass the big wolf.  ?You stay outside?? Heather said as she walked in.
> 
> ...



((THere's a stable in the AIrship))



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara considers this offer a moment, "I think that we can make a deal Mr. Quassem."  She starts counting (presumably) platinum coins over the counter, "I never did give you my name did I?  I'm Kara de la Roche.  Remember that I was here, maybe I'll come back soon."  She winks at the man.



Quassem nods at her, "I will be sure to do, come back and you'll get that 10% off"


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 21, 2009)

Desi will buy a Bag of Holding (Type 2) - 5000 gp
Gloves of Dexterity (+2) - 4000 gp


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2009)

After Glenn and Skylark eat a nice meal at the bar near the town square, the Paladin began to spin tales for Heroic deeds and valor, and what happened after getting on the Lightning Runner, and how Brother Sebastian was rescued, and Nimbus' story, and how Persephone wont need to be sending Virgins to see Nimbus anymore.

Diplomacy 17+21 = 38

While he's at it he tries to compel the others in the bar into the stoking the fires in their souls, and that by doing that they can make just as big a difference in the world as he and Skylark have. And how their flames touch everyone else around them which causes the touched people's flames to touch everyone around them!

Diplomacy 20+21 = 41

While Glenn is giving his speech he scans the crowd for an intellectual type. Maybe a wizard of that can help them on the next leg of their quest.

Spot 14+2 = 16


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

((@Jello: Yay Bags of holding!))

In the tavern Glenn inspires others to take up sword and shield and be more brave and manly. After his rousing speech he spots a bookish looking mage boy, who appears to be holding a spell book.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Quassem nods at her, "I will be sure to do, come back and you'll get that 10% off"



Kara smiles politely and tries on the circlet, "With any luck it will be sooner rather than later."  She puts her things away, gives a quick farewell, and heads back into the market.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kara buys:
Circlet of Persuasion (4050gp)
Pearl of Speech (free to a nice girl)
Belt of Healing (750gp)
Stage Magic kit (50gp)

She'll keep the rest of her money for now.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2009)

Glenn approaches the boy, "You, young man, do you feel the fire that rages in your soul!?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2009)

Lyn comes back with the burning veil tied around his head as a bandana. He also has now a ponytail.  ((Check Lyn's new look!!  )) 

"The first to say a hair joke gets a fireball up his ass" warned Lyn "Just to see how well this little fellah would work"

Elena giggled but said nothing. 

Lyn turns around when he hears the word fire from Glenn. "I do!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn approaches the boy, "You, young man, do you feel the fire that rages in your soul!?"



"F-fire in my soul?" the boy asked, "I'm not too sure what you're asking me, sir..." 



soulnova said:


> Lyn comes back with the burning veil tied around his head as a bandana. He also has now a ponytail.  ((Check Lyn's new look!!  ))
> 
> "The first to say a hair joke gets a fireball up his ass" warned Lyn "Just to see how well this little fellah would work"
> 
> ...



Cissinei chuckled, "Isn't that supposed to be worn as a...nevermind..."

Poe springs off her head and pounces onto Lyn, she tries to paw at the "bandanna".


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2009)

"Not my HAIR!" Lyn steps back trying to get Poe off. "no, bad kitty, bad kitty"

Elena goes with Sebastian and gives him the Reliquary Holy Symbol of Pelor. She goes to the ship to check if he was there, but he isn't resting anywhere close. "Uhm.... go to sleep, I'll be right back" she tells the others.

Elena goes to find Sebastian around the temples... is the best option.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "F-fire in my soul?" the boy asked, "I'm not too sure what you're asking me, sir..."



"I'll cut to the chase then," Glenn began, "when I saw first you I thought to myself, this kid has potential! A sharp mind is as good a weapon as the mightiest sword! You've got potential kid! Have you ever heard of Sumtra Magic City?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Not my HAIR!" Lyn steps back trying to get Poe off. "no, bad kitty, bad kitty"



"Here Poe," Cissinei speaks in a calm tone as she holds a small piece of meat from her satchel up near her shoulder. Poe jumps back to her shoulder to take the food. "I'm sorry, she is kind of attracted to things that dangle...oh that's not right..." 



strongarm85 said:


> "I'll cut to the chase then," Glenn began, "when I saw first you I thought to myself, this kid has potential! A sharp mind is as good a weapon as the mightiest sword! You've got potential kid! Have you ever heard of Sumtra Magic City?"



He looked up to Glenn, "I've heard of it in passing. I am from Eldel though and spent my whole life there either studying or just working..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He looked up to Glenn, "I've heard of it in passing. I am from Eldel though and spent my whole life there either studying or just working..."



"I see! I see! I see! I see! Yep, your the perfect candidate for the job! You see my companions and I are traveling to Sumtra to find someone break Lich's curse on old Nimbus the Cloud Giant! But you see, I'm not much for magic. Sure, I know a little about the divine spirit, but what I need is someone who can stick by my side to with a little knowledge of the arcane. Someone who can help me figure out what's what. Besides that, I don't think any of us are from around Whitefall! Someone who is even a little bit more local and more familiar with the way things work around here would be a big asset!"

"I can offer you 500 gold on completion of the job and cover your travel and eating expenses, as well as provide training!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I see! I see! I see! I see! Yep, your the perfect candidate for the job! You see my companions and I are traveling to Sumtra to find someone break Lich's curse on old Nimbus the Cloud Giant! But you see, I'm not much for magic. Sure, I know a little about the divine spirit, but what I need is someone who can stick by my side to with a little knowledge of the arcane. Someone who can help me figure out what's what. Besides that, I don't think any of us are from around Whitefall! Someone who is even a little bit more local and more familiar with the way things work around here would be a big asset!"
> 
> "I can offer you 500 gold on completion of the job and cover your travel and eating expenses, as well as provide training!"



"I suppose that I could go...but I'm not really adept with magic yet," said the boy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I suppose that I could go...but I'm not really adept with magic yet," said the boy.



"That makes two of us!" Glenn exclaimed, "but you've got the potential to go further with it than I do! Whats your name kid? How old are you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "That makes two of us!" Glenn exclaimed, "but you've got the potential to go further with it than I do! Whats your name kid? How old are you?"



"My name's Joshua," he paused for a second to examine the area, "I'm only seventeen years old." He was a dark haired with a brown habit and big round glasses.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "My name's Joshua," he paused for a second to examine the area, "I'm only seventeen years old." He was a dark haired with a brown habit and big round glasses.



((Ha, I thought he might have been a Joshua!))


"Listen here Joshua and I'll give you your first lesson! A real man thrives on experience! You can never know your real potential until you go out into the world and see what you can do! Come with us on this trip and I promise you'll be better for experience. You'll get to see and go places you've never been before. You'll get to be around experienced travelers and even other magically inclined people. This is an opportunity to bring out your potential and be man! What do you say?"

Diplomacy 16+21 = 37


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((Ha, I thought he might have been a Joshua!))
> 
> 
> "Listen here Joshua and I'll give you your first lesson! A real man thrives on experience! You can never know your real potential until you go out into the world and see what you can do! Come with us on this trip and I promise you'll be better for experience. You'll get to see and go places you've never been before. You'll get to be around experienced travelers and even other magically inclined people. This is an opportunity to bring out your potential and be man! What do you say?"
> ...



Joshua nervously agrees to come along, "I guess that I could go, I mean if there would be other people to meet that have some magical skill." He slumps his head down, "But I don't really have much to my name, I just arrived on a ship from Eldel and most of what I had was lost in a fire...."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Joshua nervously agrees to come along, "I guess that I could go, I mean if there would be other people to meet that have some magical skill." He slumps his head down, "But I don't really have much to my name, I just arrived on a ship from Eldel and most of what I had was lost in a fire...."



"Then, I'd say it's time for lesson two!" Glenn declared, "There are times in a man's life when terrible tragedy strikes. Change, grief, and the unknown are some of the greatest things that hold people back from achieving their true destinies. I'll tell you now Joshua, I am Glenn from the land of Aaron. In hind sight I can say that when me and Skylark joined together it was the greatest thing to ever happen to me, but I wasn't so sure at first. You see in Aaron when someone bonds with a flying creature capable of carrying them away it means they have to go on a life long quest. I'll never see my home again. But this bond has allowed me to do experience things that are impossible for everything else. And I've been able to travel the world and really make a difference." 

"Sure I lost my home, but sometimes loosing something is veiled opportunity to gain something more. In any case, if you want to get what you want, you have to believe in yourself!"

Diplomacy 6+21 = 27


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Then, I'd say it's time for lesson two!" Glenn declared, "There are times in a man's life when terrible tragedy strikes. Change, grief, and the unknown are some of the greatest things that hold people back from achieving their true destinies. I'll tell you now Joshua, I am Glenn from the land of Aaron. In hind sight I can say that when me and Skylark joined together it was the greatest thing to ever happen to me, but I wasn't so sure at first. You see in Aaron when someone bonds with a flying creature capable of carrying them away it means they have to go on a life long quest. I'll never see my home again. But this bond has allowed me to do experience things that are impossible for everything else. And I've been able to travel the world and really make a difference."
> 
> "Sure I lost my home, but sometimes loosing something is veiled opportunity to gain something more. In any case, if you want to get what you want, you have to believe in yourself!"
> 
> Diplomacy 6+21 = 27



"I guess that I should do this," Joshua said, "Just to further my own learning...there's a lot to be discovered in a city where much of the practical magics originate."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 21, 2009)

OOC:  I figured, but Heather doesn’t trust the airship.  I don’t think she would bring a horse along on it. Lol


Wandering the streets a bit more Heather turns toward where the booming voice could be heard.  “Could only be the chunk of meat right Coia?” she muttered not even looking down at the wolf as it gave a low growl.  

She walked into the place just as Glenn was giving off the last of speech to the boy.  “Go figure…” she muttered with a roll of her eyes and a deep sigh as she took a seat near the others, Coia laying at her feet.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2009)

If Lyn sees Glenn bringing the new mage kid, he will be offended. "Is this... he coming with us? An apprentice?" he wanted to use another word from his continent but surely Glenn wouldn't understand the concept. "Are you sure about this...? I mean, Cissy and me can deal with most things by now... and he looks kinda -weak-" he tells Glenn in private.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

Joshua is padding around off alone as Lyn speaks with Glenn. He looks slightly disheveled and lost in thought as he stands adjusting his glasses. He peers over towards Glenn and Lyn and as Lyn finishes talking he makes his way over, "Excuse me, ma'am, er was it...are you a Sorcerer?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2009)

"_Ma'am_...."  "Yes, Im a sorcerER."  Lyn made enfassis in the -male-  part of the word. He sighed... "Tell me what do you know to do" he wanted to see how (magically)strong was this guy. He was older, but Lyn was way prettier.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "_Ma'am_...."  "Yes, Im a sorcerER."  Lyn made enfassis in the -male-  part of the word. He sighed... "Tell me what do you know to do" he wanted to see how (magically)strong was this guy. He was older, but Lyn was way prettier.



"Well," Joshua started, "I'm not a raw magically adept like you, but I study the mathematics of spell work," he opened his spellbook showing many angles and different mathematical equations. There seems to be painstaking detail to the angles, circles and other things inscribed on the pages perfectly."There's a certain understand I must have for glyphs and the workings of the world around us for my spellcraft to work."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2009)

Glenn snickered when Joshua called Lynn a girl and watched with a bit of amusement. "Sounds to me like your a little threatened by Joshua's more obvious manliness! Joshua is coming along to help me understand what we're getting into! Unlike me he's pretty knowledgeable in the way of magic, and unlike all of us he's from around here and has better insight on customs and the like."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

After finishing her purchases Kara set off for more work for the night.  It was getting late enough that it felt appropriate to do some dark business.

She took a quick note to make sure no one was around and headed to the Screwtape.  Ignoring the looks from the regulars there she slid forward to the bar and eased onto a seat.  She palmed a gold coin onto the bar and set it spinning, smiling coyly at the bartender.  "Can a girl get a drink?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 21, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Not my HAIR!" Lyn steps back trying to get Poe off. "no, bad kitty, bad kitty"
> 
> Elena goes with Sebastian and gives him the Reliquary Holy Symbol of Pelor. She goes to the ship to check if he was there, but he isn't resting anywhere close. "Uhm.... go to sleep, I'll be right back" she tells the others.
> 
> Elena goes to find Sebastian around the temples... is the best option.



There was little sign of Sebastian.  In fact the Pelorite temple is pretty much closed down for the night, except for a young boy in work clothes--maybe 10 or 11, who is busying himself sweeping the steps by one of the side entrances on an alleyway.

A cast iron lantern juts out of the wall.  It seems to be lit, but there's a snoring sound coming from it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> After finishing her purchases Kara set off for more work for the night.  It was getting late enough that it felt appropriate to do some dark business.
> 
> She took a quick note to make sure no one was around and headed to the Screwtape.  Ignoring the looks from the regulars there she slid forward to the bar and eased onto a seat.  She palmed a gold coin onto the bar and set it spinning, smiling coyly at the bartender.  "Can a girl get a drink?"



The bartender tonight is a female, "Sure whatcha want, honey?" she asked. She wasn't unattractive, but she was big, tall, muscular--almost like she had some Orc in her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The bartender tonight is a female, "Sure whatcha want, honey?" she asked. She wasn't unattractive, but she was big, tall, muscular--almost like she had some Orc in her.



Kara smoothly stops the spinning coin then slides it forward to the bartender.  "A glass of wine to start I think.  Keep the change"  She glances idly around the bar.  "Then perhaps in a bit to discuss some business."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn snickered when Joshua called Lynn a girl and watched with a bit of amusement. "Sounds to me like your a little threatened by Joshua's more obvious manliness! Joshua is coming along to help me understand what we're getting into! Unlike me he's pretty knowledgeable in the way of magic, and unlike all of us he's from around here and has better insight on customs and the like."



Lyn eyes narrowed. "Manliness, my ass. Even Elena is manlier than me"


"He can be a good guide... but you must trust MY... OUR magic capabilities and knowledge" Lyn said with a sneer. "With Cissy's books is more than enough. She was the theory, I have the practice. Joshua can be a guide for the town."

----

Elena follows the sound of snoring into the temple. "Uh... hello? Sebastian? You there?" she calls in low voice, she doesn't want to wake up the whole temple.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smoothly stops the spinning coin then slides it forward to the bartender.  "A glass of wine to start I think.  Keep the change"  She glances idly around the bar.  "Then perhaps in a bit to discuss some business."



"Business," asked the woman behind the bar, "I'm not sure what kind of proposition you've got, someone comes in here everyday with businesso f one kind or another." 



soulnova said:


> Lyn eyes narrowed. "Manliness, my ass. Even Elena is manlier than me"
> 
> "He can be a good guide... but you must trust MY... OUR magic capabilities and knowledge" Lyn said with a sneer. "With Cissy's books is more than enough. She was the theory, I have the practice. Joshua can be a guide for the town."



Joshua pushed his spectacles up, "Hm, this Cissy, as you call them, are they another Wizard? Even they will have to see that there's more magical prowess for those that better understand the very nature and synergy of the powers that we use..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Business," asked the woman behind the bar, "I'm not sure what kind of proposition you've got, someone comes in here everyday with businesso f one kind or another."



Kara hmms and purses her lips.  "And that, is the business I want to discuss."  She palms another gold coin and sets it spinning on the bar, shortly followed by four more.  She eyes the bartender pointedly, "Greck Sims, if I hear right, would be the one to talk business with.  He around?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2009)

Lyn turned his head around to Joshua. "Ex-cu-se-ME?" Lyn closed his eyes... he was counting back from 10. He finally sighed. "You want to see 'synergy of power'? Point a target. I will blow it to hell... beyond your _wildest dreams_"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

*At the Screwtape*



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara hmms and purses her lips.  "And that, is the business I want to discuss."  She palms another gold coin and sets it spinning on the bar, shortly followed by four more.  She eyes the bartender pointedly, "Greck Sims, if I hear right, would be the one to talk business with.  He around?"



"Greck?" asked the woman behind the bar, "But if there's business to be discussed it could be done with me." 

*At the Sleepy Wood Tavern*


soulnova said:


> Lyn turned his head around to Joshua. "Ex-cu-se-ME?" Lyn closed his eyes... he was counting back from 10. He finally sighed. "You want to see 'synergy of power'? Point a target. I will blow it to hell... beyond your _wildest dreams_"



Before Joshua could really point out anything or even respond the man behind the bar called out, "Don't blow anything in my bar up!" 

Joshua continued to speak, "This is what my professors said was the problem with Sorcerers, they're more likely to be high strung pretty boys than actual students of magic," despite his geekish look, he took a snide tone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Greck?" asked the woman behind the bar, "But if there's business to be discussed it could be done with me."



"Perhaps..."  Kara dances the coins about on the bar giving them brief flicks to keep them moving.  "We could make a game from it.  If you can answer three questions to my satisfaction, then you take the gold and I do my business with you."  One coin wobbles and falls in front of the bartender, shortly after the others land in a rough pile.  "If not, you take the gold and you get the owner."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Perhaps..."  Kara dances the coins about on the bar giving them brief flicks to keep them moving.  "We could make a game from it.  If you can answer three questions to my satisfaction, then you take the gold and I do my business with you."  One coin wobbles and falls in front of the bartender, shortly after the others land in a rough pile.  "If not, you take the gold and you get the owner."



"Alright, I'll bite," the woman said, "What are the questions?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Alright, I'll bite," the woman said, "What are the questions?"



"We'll start easy..."  Kara smiles at the bartender drawing out a moment of silence.  "The other day, four men died in this bar, why is it they died?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "We'll start easy..."  Kara smiles at the bartender drawing out a moment of silence.  "The other day, four men died in this bar, why is it they died?"



"Apparently they had something they someone else wanted and tried a little too hard to protect it," she paused, "That contract for that giants head or something..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Apparently they had something they someone else wanted and tried a little too hard to protect it," she paused, "That contract for that giants head or something..."



Kara frowns, "that's a pretty limited answer, but we'll count it for now.  You'll have to do better than that with the others."  She pauses as if in thought, "question two: rumors run throughout the street about Cindy's disappearance from the brothel in town.  Why has she vanished?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara frowns, "that's a pretty limited answer, but we'll count it for now.  You'll have to do better than that with the others."  She pauses as if in thought, "question two: rumors run throughout the street about Cindy's disappearance from the brothel in town.  Why has she vanished?"



"She was seen leaving to go help someone take care of the giant problem...she probably went back because from what I hear, that's where she came from."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "She was seen leaving to go help someone take care of the giant problem...she probably went back because from what I hear, that's where she came from."



"That's a fair answer," Kara nods mostly satisfied with the response.  "One more for you then:  There's a well known 'secret' smuggling ring in the city, what product is it they traffic in?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *At the Screwtape*
> 
> Joshua continued to speak, "This is what my professors said was the problem with Sorcerers, they're more likely to be high strung pretty boys than actual students of magic," despite his geekish look, he took a snide tone. [/FONT]



Lyn facepalmed. "Joshua... Magic is part of me. Or what? Do you need to learn how to breath to actually BREATH?.... NO. Stick to your books, I'll stick to my RAW MAGIC PWNAGE, thank you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "That's a fair answer," Kara nods mostly satisfied with the response.  "One more for you then:  There's a well known 'secret' smuggling ring in the city, what product is it they traffic in?"



"I've never actually seen it," she started, "But its some kind of Arcane Drug, goes by the name Effigy."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I've never actually seen it," she started, "But its some kind of Arcane Drug, goes by the name Effigy."



Kara smiles knowingly, "I think we can do business after all.  I represent certain interests that would like to remain abreast what's going on in the city."  She pauses a moment and very deliberately starts removing platinum coins from her purse.

"We don't ask that you interfere with the business arrangements going on in your establishment, or that you go out of your way to dig up information.  But when you happen to overhear something, or otherwise stumble across a story of interest, we will pay well to come across it."  She stops stacking the coins when 30 platinum lay on the bar.

"Consider this a retainer on such a service."  She pauses and looks the woman dead in the eye, "does this sound agreeable to you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn facepalmed. "Joshua... Magic is part of me. Or what? Do you need to learn how to breath to actually BREATH?.... NO. Stick to your books, I'll stick to my RAW MAGIC PWNAGE, thank you."



Joshua pushed his glasses up onto his face, "I suppose," he said, "I'd still like to see what this Wizard you speak of has to say." 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiles knowingly, "I think we can do business after all.  I represent certain interests that would like to remain abreast what's going on in the city."  She pauses a moment and very deliberately starts removing platinum coins from her purse.
> 
> "We don't ask that you interfere with the business arrangements going on in your establishment, or that you go out of your way to dig up information.  But when you happen to overhear something, or otherwise stumble across a story of interest, we will pay well to come across it."  She stops stacking the coins when 30 platinum lay on the bar.
> 
> "Consider this a retainer on such a service."  She pauses and looks the woman dead in the eye, "does this sound agreeable to you?"



"With that kind of money you can treat this whole bar like your own rumor mill," she answered her, "By the way girlie, my name is Regina."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "With that kind of money you can treat this whole bar like your own rumor mill," she answered her, "By the way girlie, my name is Regina."



Kara smiles maintaining eye contact with the woman, "Well Regina, keep your ears open for me and I'm sure this will be the start of a wonderful relationship.  I'd personally suggest you spread some of that around to the other workers for their help, but that's your call."

"I'll come and visit you in person, or I'll send instructions with a letter marked with the Rapier and Rose."

With that Kara stood up and slipped out of the bar.  She sighed briefly at the time, it was too late for any major plans but she could still at least keep good on one promise.  She heads off back towards the Sleepy Wood Tavern.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

Lyn shrugged and looked around. "Cissy is not around... she must have followed Elena out" he said as Maggie peaked outside his robe and made some confused squeals. "Is nothing, go back to the pocket, I'll give your treat now"

Lyn will buy some cheese, seeds and nuts for the rat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

_If you want to buy stuff after this point, you have until we reach the next town to do it in flashback._

The steady rain turns into a deluge as the night drags on, the city of Persephone is soaked now. All of the streets are filled with puddles, water feels the the spots were wagons once moved across the dirt. Distant thunder sounded lightly in the background throughout the night. 

By the time the sun is up the rain is still there and the dark clouds seem to stretch on endlessly across the sky. The Lightening Runner departs with the party and then flies towards the city where the train would leave from Vinca and head to Sumtra Magic City.

The half a day flight to Vinca is uneventful, but as they approach there is smoke on the horizon. Judge Darrius comments, "There appears to be something amidst..."

_Remember that Joshua is with the party now...
Madeleine also buys the Skrimisher Boots. _


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2009)

The sound of metal thumping again the ground is easily audible as Glenn approaches Judge Darrius, "Do you think it could be a raid?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> The sound of metal thumping again the ground is easily audible as Glenn approaches Judge Darrius, "Do you think it could be a raid?"



"Perhaps," Darrius said, "I'm sure that by the time we arrive the Templar will have it well within hand," he paused, "Although the flames seem big for a raider attack." 

((I forgot, Cissinei is buying a type one bag of holding to place Saxton in and carry him in secret))

The pilot of the airship calls down to the party, "Should I just sit her down in the city or you want if I can circle 'round the sky and we can get a gander?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2009)

"I think circling the city could be a bit risky," Glenn called out, "If the city is being attacked by siege or by storm well call attention to ourselves easily and if someone wanted the Lightning runner badly enough they could try to stage an ambush for us. On the other hand Skylark and I can circle the city well enough, and we'll be more difficult to spot. If we're quick about it, we can do a quick search and meet up with your ready to disembark. Then we can report what we find."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I think circling the city could be a bit risky," Glenn called out, "If the city is being attacked by siege or by storm well call attention to ourselves easily and if someone wanted the Lightning runner badly enough they could try to stage an ambush for us. On the other hand Skylark and I can circle the city well enough, and we'll be more difficult to spot. If we're quick about it, we can do a quick search and meet up with your ready to disembark. Then we can report what we find."



The pilot called back to Glenn, "You're going to have to wait until we get closer...the ship is too fast for you to out fly on the way there," he tells him. "Hang on y'all, I'm going to kick the speed on this thing up a little bit!" 

The ship's speed increased to the point that the front of the ship tilted down just a bit. 

Cissinei sighed, "I'm going to be so sick..." 

FORT Save against motion sickness:
1d20+6
2+6 = 8

She's forced to vomit over the side of the ship...


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn eyes narrowed. "Manliness, my ass. Even Elena is manlier than me"
> 
> 
> "He can be a good guide... but you must trust MY... OUR magic capabilities and knowledge" Lyn said with a sneer. "With Cissy's books is more than enough. She was the theory, I have the practice. Joshua can be a guide for the town."
> ...



The snoring, for the record, had been Pellegri--sleeping in an empty lantern.  Since there hadn't been any spare rooms there, Sebastian was stretched out in a hallway, camping out on the floor.  "...Eh what?  It's not Vespers already is it?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

*flashback*
"Sebastian! What are you doing here? In the floor? C'mon, Dee has a ship and we can stay there to rest." she came close and sat beside him waiting for him to wake up. "As if Im going to let you sleep like that"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2009)

More half asleep than awake, Sebastian followed her out.  Pellegri followed, droning softly


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

In their way back She stoped and turned to face him. She extended her hand and gave him the Holy Reliquary of Pelor she had bought in the morning. "Is for you" as said simply.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

As the ship nears the village of Vinca the fire becomes more apparent, the pilot lets the ship coast closer and stays low but there's nothing to be seen yet except for the fires in a few buildings and some scattered dead.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2009)

"Mmmk...am I sleep?"  His hand extended to take the reliquary.  His eyes were open, but they weren't focusing--almost like a zombie.  If Elena thought back a bit, she might remember that Barnabeth had jokingly referred to Sebastian as "Lurch" on more than one occasion."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

She puts the reliquary in his hand and closes it for him. She realizes he's sleepwalking so she will take him by the arm to make sure he doesn't trip or walks into a wall. Once in the ship she looks for a place where he can rest. "Good night" she gives him a kiss in his forehead, as he was a small kid.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The pilot called back to Glenn, "You're going to have to wait until we get closer...the ship is too fast for you to out fly on the way there," he tells him. "Hang on y'all, I'm going to kick the speed on this thing up a little bit!"



Glenn mounts up on Skylark prepares to to take off. "I'll wait for your signal!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

The pilot gives him the go ahead, "I'll try and keep her steady and out of range if there's trouble!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

Before leaving, Elena will ask Sebastian to come with them. "We would really really appreciate that you would come with us... we dont have a healer. Who knows what lies ahead?"
---
*now*

Elena and Lyn get ready in case there's danger. Lyn has maggie in his shoulder to help him spot danger if possible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

Pellegri prepare decides to fly out and see if there's anything noticeable around with Glenn. 

*When Glenn does Fly Out:
*From the sky Glenn can see that there are three large buildings on fire. The train in the rail in the town is visible from this high up too. When Glenn finally spots something, its not exactly something that he's able to make out right away. 

A *large* creature with the scaly hindquarters that resemble that of a red dragon but on the front side where the head should be this creature's gone all wrong. It's body is covered in boils and Grotesque pustules erupt from its flesh. Its head is little more than a mass of appendages that almost resemble large maggots dangling from it. The mouth and eyes are barely there it seems. 

Its wings drawn up about its back, but they look unable to carry the creature, they seem to be little more than dripping streams of flesh and tentacles. As it moves the wings to stretch them ichor oozes down from the various extrusions.

Glenn uses the cover of the buildings to avoid sight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The weird Dragon's Spot Check:
1d20+16
16+16 = 32





*Spoiler*: __ 



With the building's in place there's a 32% of him spotting Glenn:
1d100+0
57+0 = 57




The creature misses Glenn's flight.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2009)

Glenn Skylark flew over the town until the Griffin swooped down onto the deck of the Lightning Runner near Judge Darrius but calls out loud enough for everyone to hear, "I'm not quite sure I know what to make of it! It looks like a diseased red dragon! It's head is weird part! Its like it's head made out puss riddled rotting flesh and its eyes are so swollen they're almost shut. Its wings look as slickly as it's head, I don't think it can fly. The beast is clearly delirious." 

"I think I have a plan that will work pretty well, if we use the Lighting Runner. If we attack from up high using the Lighting Runner it should be able to follow it pretty easily. Once we have it's attention we can lure it away from the city and finish it off far enough away that nobody gets hurt. Its the surest way I can think of to save lives right now, and if we pull it off right the Lightning Runner should avoid damage we can all come back from this alive!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn Skylark flew over the town until the Griffin swooped down onto the deck of the Lightning Runner near Judge Darrius but calls out loud enough for everyone to hear, "I'm not quite sure I know what to make of it! It looks like a diseased red dragon! It's head is weird part! Its like it's head made out puss riddled rotting flesh and its eyes are so swollen they're almost shut. Its wings look as slickly as it's head, I don't think it can fly. The beast is clearly delirious."
> 
> "I think I have a plan that will work pretty well, if we use the Lighting Runner. If we attack from up high using the Lighting Runner it should be able to follow it pretty easily. Once we have it's attention we can lure it away from the city and finish it off far enough away that nobody gets hurt. Its the surest way I can think of to save lives right now, and if we pull it off right the Lightning Runner should avoid damage we can all come back from this alive!



"You said a Dragon?" Cissinei said, Poe looked uneasy as she perched on Cissinei's shoulder, "What kind of Dragon...I mean with one burst of fire it would set this whole ship on fire and if its truly sick...we might not want to get near, dragons are smart..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2009)

"It looks like a red dragon, its wings look about as sorry as it's face though, maybe worse. I would go so far as to say that a hen may be better capable of flying after the Lightning runner than a dragon that would tear it's wings apart by opening them up. If we get the Lightning runner up high enough, we should be able to avoid the fire. If it gives chase, it does so on foot, so we should be able to lead it. Its your call Judge Darrius."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

"Only a small few of us can attack from outside of it's range," Madeleine said, "I can shoot it at 240 feet, which I am sure is safe distance, but do you think it will be enough to lure it away from the city?" 

Judge Darrius has been deep in thought this whole time, his brow furrowed. "If its a Dragon and its sick, could it be reasoned with."

"There's no chance," Cissinei said shaking her head. 

Suddenly Joshua spoke up to the group, "You said it was sick?" 

Arcana:
1d20+14
16+9 = 25

Planes:
1d20+7
10+7 = 17

"From what you said about rotting flesh and all, its not a dragon and its not sick...I'll be expecting further pay for this," he pushed his glasses up onto his face.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

"Dragon? RED dragon?" Lyn asked, his face pale. "He' impervious to fire, Im no use with him. We should avoid him at all cost, we can't win in this kind of situations." he said worried and looking at where the dragon should be. We hasn't paying attention to Cissy's explanation. The sole idea of that thing being immune to fire, made his skin crawl.

He then tries to remember everything about sick dragons. 
Knowledge Arcana 1d20+13 → [14,13] = (27)

"If is not dragon, what is it Cissy?" Elena asked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Dragon? RED dragon?" Lyn asked, his face pale. "He' impervious to fire, Im no use with him. We should avoid him at all cost, we can't win in this kind of situations." he said worried and looking at where the dragon should be. We hasn't paying attention to *Joshua's *explanation. The sole idea of that thing being immune to fire, made his skin crawl.
> 
> He then tries to remember everything about sick dragons.
> Knowledge Arcana 1d20+13 → [14,13] = (27)
> ...



Joshua shook his head, "I'm not sure, its just that I think its something from outside of the planes..." 

Lyn remembers the word for this type of creature being PSEUDONATURAL


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

Lyn sighed. "Are... are we sure about this? Do we really need to get into a fight with him... Red Dragons, DO NOT, hear you. They kill you and take what they want... a red dragon from other plane... uh, should do the same" he warned.

"Does the ship has any weapons?" Elena asked Darrius.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn sighed. "Are... are we sure about this? Do we really need to get into a fight with him... Red Dragons, DO NOT, hear you. They kill you and take what they want... a red dragon from other plane... uh, should do the same" he warned.
> 
> "Does the ship has any weapons?" Elena asked Darrius.



Cissinei looked to Lyn, "I'm kind of with him..." she paused, "There's not much I can do..." 

When Darrius heard Elena he nodded, "Ah yes, there are Ballista on either side of the ship, they're mounted in place and aren't terribly difficult to fire when the ship is still..." 

Cissinei piped up again, "I could cast enlarge person...if someone wanted to fight that thing."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

"If you are really going to do this, I can help with the following:"

Protection from Evil
Cat's Grace
Protection from Energy
Bull stregnth (only 4 people)
Enlarge Person
Bears Endurance

"Im not going to go down there though" warned Lyn. "We are no use with him"

"I think that would be enough... Darrius, could you help us with the Ballistas to attack the dragon, I guess that would make a big difference" said Elena at the captain.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "If you are really going to do this, I can help with the following:"
> 
> Protection from Evil
> Cat's Grace
> ...



Darrius nodded, "We can do that," he said, "But the thing is we should probably hurry before it destroys more stuff..." 

Dee was leaning on the rail of the ship, "Why don't we just run the blaggard over with the bloody ship?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

"I dont think that would kill it" said Elena looking at the overall size of the ship. "Make him angrier, most likely"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2009)

With a sigh Heather moved from the doorway to the center of the ships deck, staying as far from the rails as possible.  “Don’t run over the damn thing!  I don’t want to die on this thing…” she says her eyes widening then sighs.  “I think I can help with the ballista’s…even if they are close to the edge…” Heather only mumbles the last part.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "I dont think that would kill it" said Elena looking at the overall size of the ship. "Make him angrier, most likely"



"Rammed another boat once, I did," Dee said, "Yeah it didn't really work like I planned." 
 


Kunoichirule said:


> With a sigh Heather moved from the doorway to the center of the ships deck, staying as far from the rails as possible.  ?Don?t run over the damn thing!  I don?t want to die on this thing?? she says her eyes widening then sighs.  ?I think I can help with the ballista?s?even if they are close to the edge?? Heather only mumbles the last part.



Darrius pointed, "The Ballistas are powered with the element of the ship, so they're all imbued with magic. As far as the aiming goes, Archers should handle that or anyone else who can't offer support in some other way."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2009)

Heather nods and sighs once more.  “I guess that would be me…” she mumbles looking down at Coia who emit’s a soft growl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather nods and sighs once more.  ?I guess that would be me?? she mumbles looking down at Coia who emit?s a soft growl.



Madeleine looked at Heather, "You're good with a spell or two I take it..." she paused, "We're going to need support anywhere we can get it, love, but its best to keep as many of us out of danger as possible."

Darrius spoke up, "Are there any weaknesses we should know about, anything a Dragon like this excels at?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

"Red dragons are vulnerable to cold and immune to fire (maybe acid and lightning too)... Sadly, most of my offensive spells are fire based" explained Lyn to Darrius. 

"wait..." Lyn opens his eyes wide. "I know! I know how we can deal cold damage!"

"Ice Hydra" he smiled with an evil grin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

Cissinei looked at him shocked, "You can summon an ice hydra?" she asked, her eyes wide.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I think I have a plan that will work pretty well, if we use the Lighting Runner. If we attack from up high using the Lighting Runner it should be able to follow it pretty easily. Once we have it's attention we can lure it away from the city and finish it off far enough away that nobody gets hurt. Its the surest way I can think of to save lives right now, and if we pull it off right the Lightning Runner should avoid damage we can all come back from this alive!



"You do realize the weak point in this plan, right?"  Kara glances over the side of the ship, "If we're attacking from where it can't fight back, it may decide to take cover inside the buildings, doing even more damage to the city."

"We will probably need something on the ground to keep it's attention."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

"No sweetie, I can turn into one" he said, his grin wider than ever.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2009)

Trying to distract herself, Heather thinks about the dragon as the others talk.  Trying to remember anything she may know about the creature.

Knowledge Nature
1d20+12
15+12 = 27


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

"Don't worry Kara, Im going down... I'll should be enough entertainment for him...or her...or... whatever it is. Just tell me when we are ready so to ask Lyn to start casting the protecting spells."

"Im going down too... I'll give some nice bites and breaths at that thing... will need to cast Protection against Fire on me too though.... In any case... Would you like to come with me Cissy? I can use that polymorph spell 3 times more"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2009)

Sebastian looked at the dragon.  It was quite frightening, and wrecking a city.  And he had only come along after Elena had pestered him to go.  "Bugger it all!"  The Cleric swore loudly, wishing he hadn't agreed.  

_Cissinei piped up again, "I could cast enlarge person...if someone wanted to fight that thing."_

His thoughts drifted to Ginny.  That half-orc would have loved something like that.  But she had had her ending.  Plus, the real problem with any plan like that was that none of them could fly.

"If some of us stay in the air--we could theoretically just shoot him to death.  Attack from the direction of the sun and keep him occupied with the airship.  I'll go down with Elena.  If we can position ourselves properly, there's a chance we might live."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "You do realize the weak point in this plan, right?"  Kara glances over the side of the ship, "If we're attacking from where it can't fight back, it may decide to take cover inside the buildings, doing even more damage to the city."
> 
> "We will probably need something on the ground to keep it's attention."



Darrius sighed, "True, we don't want to force it to take cover somewhere else...then again there's no real reason a dragon would follow us out of the city." 



soulnova said:


> "Don't worry Kara, Im going down... I'll should be enough entertainment for him...or her...or... whatever it is. Just tell me when we are ready so to ask Lyn to start casting the protecting spells."
> 
> "Im going down too... I'll give some nice bites and breaths at that thing... will need to cast Protection against Fire on me too though.... In any case... Would you like to come with me Cissy? I can use that polymorph spell 3 times more"



"I think that I will stay up top, enlarge some people and send some missile support," Cissinei said, "But thank you." 

Dee nodded, "I guess I will go though."



soulnova said:


> "No sweetie, I can turn into one" he said, his grin wider than ever.



After a moment of thinking Cissinei spoke, "Are you sure that you can use the breath in that form?" she asked.

"Any fool should know that," Joshua cut her off with a rude tone, "Its obvious that we're going to need someone with an _actual ice spell_...I happen to have one." 

Cissinei rolled her eyes, "Oh, goody..." 



Kunoichirule said:


> Trying to distract herself, Heather thinks about the dragon as the others talk.  Trying to remember anything she may know about the creature.
> 
> Knowledge Nature
> 1d20+12
> 15+12 = 27



She remembers that this dragon isn't that old, or this thing taking its form isn't. Which means that it probably can't use much magic of any at all.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

> "Any fool should know that," Joshua cut her off with a rude tone, "Its obvious that we're going to need someone with an actual ice spell...I happen to have one."



Lyn imagines himself pushing Joshua down the dragon. Sadly, is impossible thanks the magic field of the ship. He sighs.

"No Lyn, you just stay here, in case we need other kind of back up" Elena denied Lyn's help. "I'll distract him so you can shot it... if it's fine with you guys" 

"Alright... then take also this" Lyn give Elena his Healing Belt. "Just in case Sebastian doesn't get you in time"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2009)

Kara muttered something under her breath then spoke up, "Make one pass over it then pull back and let the archers and mages unload on it.  I'll see if I can't give it a more interesting target than those buildings."

With that she started stripping off excess equipment muttering something about needing to be as fast as possible for this.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2009)

Walking tentatively to the rail Heather looks over the side.  “I am pretty sure it is young.  Probably can’t use much magic…” she says with a sigh placing her hand on her head at the dizzying sight.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

"Unless you want me to send him some magic missiles, there's not much we can throw at him" Lyn explained. "But Im all for it.... Who else is going down? Dee?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2009)

Kara says nothing but braces herself at the railing, staring intently at the dragon's rampage.  Her lips move silently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

Dee nodded, "I'm going and probably Glenn too."

The pilot calls out, "Hang on, here we go!" 

The ship swooped off to the side moving quickly towards the city, he was sure to keep it up at a good distance, "If you fall out remember to just wait, you'll fall too slow to die," said the pilot. 

As they passed over the creature, Madeleine takes a free shot at it (any other archer can too or anyone with MMs)

Crit:
1d20+11
20+11 = 31

Confrim:
1d20+11
18+11 = 29

Damage:
1d10+4+2d6+1d6 → [9,4,3,5,5] = (26) x2 
   1d10+4+2d6+1d6 → [6,4,1,6,3] = (20)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

He starts casting all the spells on Elena and Dee so they can be ready just when they finish their flyby attack.
-Protection against Evil
-Protection against Fire
-Cat's grace
-Bear's Endurance
-Bull strenght
-Enlarge person

"Woah!" Lyn exclaims while passing the dragon and the load of damage they did. "NICE!"

"How are we getting down!?" Elena ask to Darrius, ready for the battle. 



> Strength	26	(+8)
> Dexterity	19	(+4)
> Constitution	15	(+2)
> Intelligence	16	(+3)
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

Darrius looked to Elena, "Just jump," he said, "The Life Ring will keep you from being hurt in the fall and you can even use your arms and legs to do minor steering."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2009)

As they prepare to enter battle, Sebastian will cast Assay Spell Resistance on the Dragon, granting him a +10 on Caster Level Checks to overcome it's spell resistance.

He heard Darrius words and gulped.  It wasn't the heights that killed you.  It was the grounds.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 22, 2009)

Heather arms the ballista and aims giving a shot toward the dragon.

Init
1d20+5
8+5 = 13

HP:  70
AC:  18 

Saves
Fort: +7 (+5+2)
Ref: +10 (+5+5)
Will: +5 (+2 +3)

Ballista:
Attack:
1d20+12
13+12 = 25-4= 21

Damage:
6d6+0
4,5,1,6,5,6+0 = 27


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

Elena jumps and will try to land at the side of the monster. She wants to be able to slash at him all she can from the very start.

"STOP. DESTROYING. THE. TOWN."

Init 1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Strength	26	(+8)
Dexterity	19	(+4)
Constitution	15	(+2)
Intelligence	16	(+3)
Wisdom	14	(+2)
Charisma	14	(+2)	




Armor Class: 24 = 10 +6 [breastplate] +3 [heavy wooden] +4 [dexterity] - 1 Size +2 prot.evil

HP 101 

Init +8
Fort +12
Reflex +9
Will +8

Attack Nusintia
+18/+13
1d10+14 (+8str +4twohands +2weaponspec)

Elena will use the charge of the Bracers of Quick Strike/Brute Guantlets when she has a full round attack. (+4 morale bonus to stregnth/ +Extra attack one round)

Frist Attack	……………..	Second Attack
1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25)	………..	1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33)
(+4 str morale bonus)1d20+20 → [11,20] = (31)	………..	1d20+15 → [16,15] = (31) Extra attack: 1d20+18 → [12,20] = (32)
*1d20+18 → [19,18] = (37)	………..	1d20+13 → [19,13] = (32)* *critics*
1d20+18 → [4,18] = (22)	………..	1d20+13 → [11,13] = (24)
1d20+18 → [6,18] = (24)	………..	1d20+13 → [14,13] = (27)


First Damage	……………	Second Damage
1d10+14+2d6 → [5,14,3,1] = (23)	………..1d10+14+2d6 → [4,14,5,5] = (28)
1d10+16+2d6 → [4,16,2,3] = (25)	………..1d10+14+2d6 → [7,16,5,1] = (29) Extra Damage 1d10+16+2d6 → [7,16,6,5] = (34)
*1d10+14+2d6 → [7,14,4,4] = (29)	………..1d10+14+2d6 → [5,14,5,1] = (25)* *critics*
1d10+14+2d6 → [7,14,2,2] = (25)	………..1d10+14+2d6 → [3,14,5,4] = (26)
1d10+14+2d6 → [8,14,3,1] = (26)	………..1d10+14+2d6 → [5,14,3,6] = (28)


Critic confirm	………………	Damage
1d20+18 → [10,18] = (28)	…………	1d10+14+2d6 → [8,14,3,4] = (29)
1d20+13 → [15,13] = (28)	…………	1d10+14+2d6 → [2,14,4,2] = (22)

--------------------

Lyn will just cast some magic missiles at the thing.

Init 1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)

Magic Missile
4d4+4 → [4,4,4,3,4] = (19)
4d4+4 → [3,2,3,4,4] = (16)
4d4+4 → [2,3,3,3,4] = (15)
4d4+4 → [2,1,2,3,4] = (12)
4d4+4 → [3,1,2,1,4] = (11)

Spell Resistance (Spell Penetration added)
1d20+10 → [14,10] = (24)
1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)
1d20+10 → [12,10] = (22)
1d20+10 → [5,10] = (15)
1d20+10 → [5,10] = (15)


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2009)

Glenn looked down at the creature and said, "If you enlarge me, just how big am I going to get, and is the stuff I'm wearing going to get bigger too?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

Cissinei casts Enlarge person on Glenn, "Yes, and you're going to be roughly the size of the Dragon..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2009)

Kara:

HP: 55
AC: <Varies, see rounds>

Fort: +4
Ref: <Varies, see rounds>
Will: +10

Init:
1d20+2
2+2 = 4

Round 0:

*Spoiler*: __ 




While the ship is making it's wide pass, Kara is carefully observing the dragons movements, getting a feel for how the creature thinks and how it is likely to react.

Once the ship is in position she drops from the rail, hoping to land near enough to the creature to be noticed.




Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kara attempts to predict how the dragon will attack:
Sense Motive:
1d20+21
5+21 = 26
AC this round: 26
Ref this round: +13
On a successful ref save Kara takes no damage from the dragon's breath.

She attempts to aid Elena's attack:
1d20+7
4+7 = 11 (Successful)
Elena gets +2 on her next round of attacks.




Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kara attempts to predict how the dragon will attack:
Sense Motive:
1d20+21
5+21 = 26
AC this round: 26
Ref this round: +13
On a successful ref save Kara takes no damage from the dragon's breath.

She attempts to aid Elena's attack:
1d20+7
10+7 = 17 (Successful)
Elena gets +2 on her next round of attacks.




Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kara attempts to predict how the dragon will attack:
Sense Motive:
1d20+21
19+21 = 40
AC this round: 40
Ref this round: +20
On a successful ref save Kara takes no damage from the dragon's breath.

She attempts to aid Elena's attack:
1d20+7
20+7 = 27 (Successful)
Elena gets +2 on her next round of attacks.




Round 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kara attempts to predict how the dragon will attack:
Sense Motive:
1d20+21
7+21 = 28
AC this round: 28
Ref this round: +14
On a successful ref save Kara takes no damage from the dragon's breath.

She attempts to aid Elena's attack:
1d20+7
9+7 = 16 (Successful)
Elena gets +2 on her next round of attacks.




Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kara attempts to predict how the dragon will attack:
Sense Motive:
1d20+21
3+21 = 24
AC this round: 21
Ref this round: 14
On a successful ref save Kara takes no damage from the dragon's breath.

She attempts to aid Elena's attack:
1d20+7
8+7 = 15 (Successful)
Elena gets +2 on her next round of attacks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

The Dragon might be unable to fly, but the creature can still jump, it leaps to a rooftop of a sturdy building near the town's center and lets out a blast of flames from its mouth.

The airship is hit directly...
 6d10 → [6,5,8,5,6,10] = (40)

Ref Save for Ship:
1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16)

The ship takes the hit and isn't slowed down [400-40 = 360]. The ship will continue to burn for the next 10 rounds...

For the Dragon, Initiative: 
 1d20 → [18] = (18)


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2009)

"Prefect," Glenn says as he smirks with glee. 

Intative
7+5 = 13

HP: 70
AC: 17 [Armor+8] [Dexterity + 1] [Enlaged - 1] [Enlarged dex penalty -1]

Round 1: 

As the ship passes by the dragon Glenn jumps off the side, using the ring to slow his descent. He tries to land beside the dragon's head and apply a side headlock choke hold to cut off it's breath weapon and to keep it from pointing it's head at the ship or Glenn for that matter. Then using a second grappling attack he tries to flip the dragon on it's back while maintaining the choke hold. That should keep the dragon's claws away from him while exposing the dragon's softer under belly to anyone trying to attack from a range.

Headlock Grapple: 13+13 = 26
Flip Dragon over while maintaining Headlock Grapple: 20 + 8 = 28

Round 2:

"Who the hell do you think you are!" he yells as he tries to maintain the hold. He then draws his sword with his free hand and tries to shove it threw the dragon's chest to stake him to the ground

Maintain the hold: 16+13 = 29
Sword thrust: 3+8 = 11

(Glenn continues this tactic for the next several turns. Hold the headlock and then stab the dragon with his sword. I don't know what the roll for damage.)

Round 3:

Maintain the hold: 3+13 = 16
Sword thrust: 13+8 = 21


Round 4:

Maintain the hold: 2+13 = 15
Sword thrust: 17+8 = 25

Round 5:

Maintain the hold: 9+13 = 22
Sword thrust: 2+8 = 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

*Red Dragon Creature:
24/123 HP*

Before anyone else can even disembark from the flaming ariship, Elena dives down and using the life ring lands safely. The giant Elena lands right next to the Dragon on the rooftop that it jumped to. With a mighty arching swing, she slashes into the creatures pulsating head.

With a bloodcurdling cry the creature lets out something in Draconic. Before dying it revolts back to its true form, a pulsating mass of puss, tentacles, boils and ichor. The thing screeches violently and then begins to steam out of existence. 

As the commotion of the attack dies down the building Elena and the creature are on gives way and falls inward, the roof falling through to leave Elena standing in a pile of rubble. 

*End of Combat.*

The airship is forced to sitdown near Elena because of the flames. 

Nearby there comes a soft clapping sound as a man steps out and proclaims in a loud voice, "It looks like one of our divine experiments have gone wrong once again." From somewhere in one of the alleys a decrepit old man stepped out, except that he looked to be slightly gray, with his bones portruding through his skin.

He was a man that Desdenova would surly recognize...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2009)

"Ex... Exparaments?  You did..."  Kara didn't often find herself at a loss for words, "you did that?  To a dragon?  What were you trying to accomplish?"

Sense Motive to assess:
1d20+21
15+21 = 36


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

The man kept his distance, "Did that to it?" he said, "No you fools, we called it here..." he held his hands up high above his head, "That was an Angel of _our _God, true Angels--not like those of the heathens and the likes of you!" his voice was throaty. 

Bluff:
1d20+11 → [15,11] = (26)

Kara can tell something is up with him, there's something enhancing his personality and attitude. There was also something else about him, almost radiant...

 As this is all going on, Barbaneth Judge Darrius try to put the fires on the bottom of the airship out.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

Elena snarls. She walks directly towards the man. 

"Did he just said what I think he said?" Lyn asked perplex. He jumps out of the ship.

"You summon it?" the words were sharp as Nusintia's blade. She still was of a large size. "I will reunite you with your god right here, right now" Elena had very bad experience with cultist and _-summoned demi-gods-_.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2009)

The man smelt of roses as Elena got close. He cleared his throat, "I would watch your step little girl," he said as he pointed up. Two other airships, these with the Crusader flag flying over them stopped above. "Have you ever heard of Arcane Fire? Its the power of a dragon's breath harnessed by the grace of God and placed into a holy weapon--they have no qualms smiting this town here and now if you choose to take vengeance on me..."

Cissinei examined the man from afar, studying his motions. She gasped as she came to realization but said nothing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2009)

Kara started forward angrily then caught herself.  "We are going to sit down and discuss this then, like civilized people."  She resisted the urge to draw weapons on him, "I'm sure that there's no need for things to get violent."

"Let us find someplace quiet to talk, and you will explain to us exactly what _went wrong_ today and what you're going to do to make amends."


*Spoiler*: _Diplomacy_ 




1d20+29
5+29 = 34


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2009)

She reached down to hold him up like a angry mother would lift a kid. "Then I demand you to take full responsibility of what have you done here" she told the man. 

Lyn moved fast this required his sense of speech. "Now, everyone calm down! Or else I can call upon my Great Great grandfather right now and tell him you have been summoning evil angel dragons upon a town. He wont be happy. " Lyn warned letting the man subtly see that he had teeth and claws. 

Bluff 1d20+16 → [16,16] = (32) 
"You better have a very good reason pal" Lyn crossed his arms.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 23, 2009)

"It seems I will have to kill you again, 'Father' Lamosa." Desdinova barks. She draws her longsword and prepares to fight.

"He is undead... he'll be more dangerous than anything else you've ever faced. Be on your guard!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

"I can't really control my companions' actions.  This might be the last chance to talk this out peacefully."  Kara glanced about taking in the surroundings in case this deteriorated any further.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

"Undead" The magic word for Elena. 

"HALT HALT HALT!" Lyn yells raising his arms seeing Elena's resolve "THE SHIPS! THE SHIPS!" he points out at the other two ships.

"Get the people out of here" Elena orders Lyn. "Now"

Lyn sighs. "Cissy help me get the townsfolk away from here. SEBASTIAN! We could use some help with this guy! or the Divine fire or whatever he says he has"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara started forward angrily then caught herself.  "We are going to sit down and discuss this then, like civilized people."  She resisted the urge to draw weapons on him, "I'm sure that there's no need for things to get violent."
> 
> "Let us find someplace quiet to talk, and you will explain to us exactly what _went wrong_ today and what you're going to do to make amends."
> 
> ...



"We could talk right here," Lamosa said, "But I have no other words for heathens, you couldn't understand what is at risk here..." 



soulnova said:


> She reached down to hold him up like a angry mother would lift a kid. "Then I demand you to take full responsibility of what have you done here" she told the man.
> 
> Lyn moved fast this required his sense of speech. "Now, everyone calm down! Or else I can call upon my Great Great grandfather right now and tell him you have been summoning evil angel dragons upon a town. He wont be happy. " Lyn warned letting the man subtly see that he had teeth and claws.
> 
> ...



Elena's hand phases right through Lamosa and she's unable to pick him up. He laughs lightly, "Did you think me a common Human?" he asked, "I'm a risen body...and instrument of God--even if you strike me I shall return." 



Jello Biafra said:


> "It seems I will have to kill you again, 'Father' Lamosa." Desdinova barks. She draws her longsword and prepares to fight.
> 
> "He is undead... he'll be more dangerous than anything else you've ever faced. Be on your guard!"



Lamosa touches his hand to his chest, "There's no need for violence," he said, "I have what I've come for." Without so much as a somatic movement or a spoken word Lamosa floats up towards the waiting airships.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

"You think I give a damn about your god's arcane fire?" Glenn yelled, on the ground and also still large sized, "I know of a far greater fire, and mark my words, if your shitty ass cult decides to fight against it they'll be consumed by it. If you think for a second your getting away with this, you've got another thing coming!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Glenn's words reach the old man as he ascends into the heavens. But the airships pull away headed to the North. 

Dee calls out to the rest of the group, "Sorry to interrupt your ghost party, mates, but the Lightening Runner is on fire..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

Elena tries in vain to stop the man.

Lyn frowned in disgust. "Oh no, you wont" Lyn raised his hands. "you like fire? I'll give you  FIRE!"

He then casts FIREBALL to the nearest Ship for as long as it's in range. 


Fireball Range Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level) = 720 ft  REF SAVE halfs DC 18
8d6+1d6+1d4 → [1,3,5,1,5,6,1,6,3,2] = (33)
8d6+1d6+1d4 → [6,1,3,6,2,1,6,6,6,1] = (38)
8d6+1d6+1d4 → [6,6,1,5,1,1,4,2,1,1] = (28)
8d6+1d6+1d4 → [4,6,4,1,2,6,4,3,3,3] = (36)
8d6+1d6+1d4 → [2,3,4,6,6,3,2,5,3,3] = (37)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

Elena sighs as Lyn unleashed his Fire rage at them. He can get hot headed something. 

Elena will try to put the fire down.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kara puts a hand gently on Lyn's shoulder, "he got away, let him go for now.  His time will come.  For now lets see what we can do for the ship and the city."

Kara will help with the fires as such as she is able to.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Sebastian retracted his hand.  It was glowing.  "You know Elena, if you had been a step to the right, I could have blown his head off.  Though...I don't think there would have been anything we could have done about the airships.  Let the Lich have his pride, and self satisfaction for now.  For it -will- be dealt with."  

His head turned to the Lightning Runner, and the fire.  He reached into his pack.  Out came a vial of water.  Shouting something, the Cleric hurled it into the air into the air, it shattered above the most inflamed part of the ship. 

There was the sound of thunder.  Quickly, a driving rain would begin to fall on the fires.  Lyn would have had seen this sort of thing before.  A very small, localized rainstorm (Holy Storm.  Cleric Level 3).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena tries in vain to stop the man.
> 
> Lyn frowned in disgust. "Oh no, you wont" Lyn raised his hands. "you like fire? I'll give you  FIRE!"
> 
> ...



Airships Ref saves
1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)
1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)
1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15)
1d20+4 → [4,4] = (8)


Airships damage:
600-16-19-14-36-37= 478

As it passes from from range the ship fires its own weapon at the edges of the city, as promised:

Damage to town:
5d10 → [5,8,10,2,5] = (30) 

Chance the rail was damaged 30%

Roll:
1d100 → [11] = (11) (rail damaged)


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

"Can someone enlarge Skylark?" Glenn called out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Cissinei sighed, "Enlarge? For what? Are you planning on going after them?" she asked. "That ship is huge and fast..."

The Lightening Runner's fires are put out by Sebastian, Barbaneth's and Darrius's efforts.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

"It doesn't matter how huge and fast it is! If it's going to pull a tight enough loop to keep attacking the city than it wont be going too fast for me and a giant skylark to cut them off! All we need to do is get close enough and I can target them directly with my bow!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

Lyn clenches his fist. "Those show off" 

"Damn" Elena mutters at the destruction. She will look for injured people and get them to safety.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kara will attempt to organize a bucket brigade from the citizens.

Diplomacy for Crowd Control:
1d20+29
19+29 = 48


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Cissinei shakes her head, "I can only enlarge people until I rest again, its somewhere in my spell book...but I don't think they're coming back..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

Elena will move burning wood, other big stuff if people is trapped under them. She has STR 26, she should be able to do it. (920 lb)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Sebastian was at a loss watching Kara try to organize a bucket brigade.  Bucket brigades?  As if a city-sized fire was going to stop with bucket brigades.  

He ran to find a bucket, and then stopped.  The glimmer of an idea was forming in his mind.  His fingers brushed against the Reliquary Elena had given him.  

Knowledge Religion:  How would the Saints of Ages past have dealt with this sort of thing?  There might have been something in the Holy Books about dealing with fires this large.

1d20 + 11
14+11 = 25

The Cleric realized, he was being stupid, and again--went to find a bucket.  And he had a few more flasks of Holy water left (4).  He would call a Holy Storm down upon as many burning buildings as he could find.  Nothing particularly special.  Just a cool, refreshing, driving rain that smothers unprotected flames.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Elena doesn't find anyone alive under the rubble, there are six dead bodies so far... 

Sebastian manages to put out most of the flames on the first two houses and the others are starting to die down. 

Suddenly Joshua moves towards Lyn, "See what you did?" he yells, "This is why power should be studied...treated as an _academic and intelligent _subject and not just something to flaunt and show off with." 

"Maybe we should..." Barbaneth started.

"This is between me and him, Pelorite!" Joshua snapped, "You killed people, what do you have to say for yourself?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena will move burning wood, other big stuff if people is trapped under them. She has STR 26, she should be able to do it. (920 lb)



Glenn will help Elena move the wood. I think his enlarged sized should bring his strength to 20. I'm not really sure how much he should be able to lift like that.

"You sure are a strong woman Elena!" Glenn remarked, "I dare say your a bit stronger than me!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

Lyn eyes focus on Joshua and grabs the cloth from his shirt. "I have killed _thousands_, Joshua. Most of them were evil. Some were just a pain in the ass. So don't tell me how should I be feeling. These were a sad accident. The dragon would have destroyed the town anyway. I was just wanted to stop them before they keep doing their risky summoning. They WILL kill more innocents." he assured the wizard  "At least I did something" he almost spat the words at him.

Elena is very depressed by the dead bodies. She recovers the corpses for later burial. "The undead.... they can't be trusted" she simply said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Cissinei is a little frightened by Lyn's reaction to Joshua. She collects Poe, who is sniffed around by the dragon creature and is about to leave. Elena's comment scares her more than Lyn's at this point, "I'm going to go find us see what I can find on the train," she says before nervously leaving.

Ever the mediator Madeleine tries to speak with Lyn, "Are you okay, honey?" she asks him. 

Townspeople make their way back outside now, "Who did this? Why did this happen here?" one woman keeps repeating. Most of what is said is just murmurs over the rain and crackle of dying flames...


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Townspeople make their way back outside now, "Who did this? Why did this happen here?" one woman keeps repeating. Most of what is said is just murmurs over the rain and crackle of dying flames...



Glenn approached the tow, "The Templars did this!" He declaired, "One of their officials openly admitted to summoning a creature here claiming that it was one of the true angels of their god. He escaped on two air ships flying Templar banners!"

Sometimes the best way to motivate people was to get them angry about something. He hopped by painting a picture of the villians quickly the distressed towns people would be motivated into taking action. "We will have our chance to seek retribution later. For now we need to work together rescue everyone we can and put out he fires."

Diplomacy 3+21 = 24


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

"Yes, I'm fine" he let go Joshua's clothes. "Bad things happen. And will keep on happening until we stop THEM" he pointed to the North, to where they had fled. He turned around to see the woman. "They summoned one of their monstrous angels... we stop them and they fought back. We will make sure to kill them, ma'am. They wont get away with this." he promises the crying woman.

Diplomacy 1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26)

Elena looks back at Glenn. "Not strong enough, it seems" she sighs and walks towards Sebastian. "That was a lich, wasn't it?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

The towns people seem frantic, they don't even listen to Elena and Glenn in all of this they just...recoil in horror at whats happened. 

Darrius goes to Glenn, "I have appointments to keep...I should be going soon..."

"Glenn, your dimwitted friend assaulted me..." Joshua tells Glenn.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena looks back at Glenn. "Not strong enough, it seems" she sighs and walks towards Sebastian. "That was a lich, wasn't it?"



"Hey Elena!" Glenn called out, "don't be so hard on yourself? I don't know too many people who can honestly say they slayed a dragon in one attack. Even when things don't turn out well, at least you should know if it where not for you things could have turned out a lot worse!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

"Thank you" Elena smiles back at Glenn. "Seems like we have some real work to do now"

"Stop whining" Lyn tells Joshua. "Just be useful, cast some mage hand or something to clear the debris"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The towns people seem frantic, they don't even listen to Elena and Glenn in all of this they just...recoil in horror at whats happened.
> 
> Darrius goes to Glenn, "I have appointments to keep...I should be going soon..."
> 
> "Glenn, your dimwitted friend assaulted me..." Joshua tells Glenn.



Glenn nods his head at Joshua and speaks to Judge Darrius first. 

"Thank you judge Darrius," Glenn said, "you've been a great help to us. I'm sorry about the damage done to the Lightning Runner."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

"What are we going to do know?" Elena asked to the party, especially at Dee as she was somewhat the appointed leader of this group. 

Lyn will check out the carcass of the dragon to see if there's anything of value. Maybe he eat some money. "That would could have dropped something"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Dee wasn't sure how she got to be leader, she grimaced slightly and glanced around, "You all mentioned something or other about a magic city or some such shit..." she sighed. "I'm more or less along for the ride," Dee said, "Like the old days, eh?" 

There was no way that Dee would tell them what she was really wanting. Of course what she searched for she wasn't even sure if what she looked for existed.

Darrius nodded to Glenn and the others, "The ship is just a construct, we have others and soon this one will be fully functional again, but for now I have to leave you all." 

*Darrius Departs. 
*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 23, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, I'm fine" he let go Joshua's clothes. "Bad things happen. And will keep on happening until we stop THEM" he pointed to the North, to where they had fled. He turned around to see the woman. "They summoned one of their monstrous angels... we stop them and they fought back. We will make sure to kill them, ma'am. They wont get away with this." he promises the crying woman.
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26)
> 
> Elena looks back at Glenn. "Not strong enough, it seems" she sighs and walks towards Sebastian. "That was a lich, wasn't it?"


_
Knowledge Religion:  (Taking 10) 21_

"More or less.  That was the real deal too.  And a sight better at magic than I am.  I admit though I'm unfamiliar with the banner his ships were flying."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Barbaneth looked to Sebastian, "They're Templar ships, apparently," he paused, "The Templar are are the Crusaders of this church here..."

"So far they seem like a bit of a violent lot," Madeleine added.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee wasn't sure how she got to be leader, she grimaced slightly and glanced around, "You all mentioned something or other about a magic city or some such shit..." she sighed. "I'm more or less along for the ride," Dee said, "Like the old days, eh?"
> 
> There was no way that Dee would tell them what she was really wanting. Of course what she searched for she wasn't even sure if what she looked for existed.
> 
> ...



As judge Darrius departs, Glenn calls out, "Your a great man! I hope our paths cross again one day!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

Glenn now returned his attention to Joshua, "So, Joshua. You say where assaulted. Do you mind telling me exactly what happened?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

"You didn't see, the Sorcerer grabbed me!" Joshua said, "It was obvious that he threatened to kill me."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

"Sorry, but I was bit more preoccupied with trying to save lives," Glenn pointed out, "but if I'm not mistaken, you called him out on attacking the ships and the ships returning fire on the city. And if I'm not mistaken, when Barbaneth tried to but in, you told him it was between you and Lyn. It seems like a pretty clear cut case to me."

"Time for your next lesson, a man doesn't interfere in another man's personal battles. Barbaneth is a great man, had you let him talk maybe things wouldn't have gotten so heated, but you cut him off and told him it was between you and Lyn. You made it personal when you did that, so it's your fight now."

"I will give you two pieces of advice though. First, don't pursue Lyn on this matter any further. He's may look like a woman, but deep down he's a hot blooded man, and every man has to live with consequences of his actions. He isn't the kind of person to take joy in deaths of innocent people. He will have to go on living with his decision, knowing full well the weight of his actions for the rest of his days, and that is a greater than anything else you can lay on him. Second, Lyn didn't kill you, which means chances are, he probably wont."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth looked to Sebastian, "They're Templar ships, apparently," he paused, "The Templar are are the Crusaders of this church here..."
> 
> "So far they seem like a bit of a violent lot," Madeleine added.



"...Though to be fair.  We Pelorites have been known to cue the ultraviolence on occasion.  What Faith is that anyways?  I really haven't been here too long.  Maybe a month if that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kara sighs, "We don't have time to be fighting amongst ourselves.  First and foremost we need to remember that the Templar's were the ones that killed those people, they were the ones that fired on the town.  Trying to blame anyone else is simply attempting to excuse them for being murderous bastards."

She took a deep breath calming herself, "with that in mind we should probably keep in mind in the future that they apparently have no regard for _heathen_ life the next time we encounter them.  That means that as long as we're playing on their terms we're at a disadvantage."

"For now though, we can't do anything for Nimbus or anything about the Templars until the rail is working.  I'm going to see what's left I can help with around town, anyone that wants to come is welcome."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

"Kara is right we can't be fighting among ourselves. Let's see what we can do to fix the Rail or around town" Elena will accompany Kara along.



> "Lyn didn't kill you, which means chances are, he probably wont."



Lyn snorted. He rolled his eyes and moved away to Cissy. "Can you believe this guy?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

With a deep sigh Heather decides to follow Kara and Elena to see if she can be of any help.  Coia sniffs around the buildings before padding off after Heather.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Sorry, but I was bit more preoccupied with trying to save lives," Glenn pointed out, "but if I'm not mistaken, you called him out on attacking the ships and the ships returning fire on the city. And if I'm not mistaken, when Barbaneth tried to but in, you told him it was between you and Lyn. It seems like a pretty clear cut case to me."
> 
> "Time for your next lesson, a man doesn't interfere in another man's personal battles. Barbaneth is a great man, had you let him talk maybe things wouldn't have gotten so heated, but you cut him off and told him it was between you and Lyn. You made it personal when you did that, so it's your fight now."
> 
> "I will give you two pieces of advice though. First, don't pursue Lyn on this matter any further. He's may look like a woman, but deep down he's a hot blooded man, and every man has to live with consequences of his actions. He isn't the kind of person to take joy in deaths of innocent people. He will have to go on living with his decision, knowing full well the weight of his actions for the rest of his days, and that is a greater than anything else you can lay on him. Second, Lyn didn't kill you, which means chances are, he probably wont."



After this, Joshua gets in a huff and storms off to somewhere else, "I think I'm needed more over here for now," he says as if he is going to help someone



The Space Cowboy said:


> "...Though to be fair.  We Pelorites have been known to cue the ultraviolence on occasion.  What Faith is that anyways?  I really haven't been here too long.  Maybe a month if that."



Madeleine watched Joshua go, "Its a newer faith, the Church of Arambula, I think."



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara sighs, "We don't have time to be fighting amongst ourselves.  First and foremost we need to remember that the Templar's were the ones that killed those people, they were the ones that fired on the town.  Trying to blame anyone else is simply attempting to excuse them for being murderous bastards."
> 
> She took a deep breath calming herself, "with that in mind we should probably keep in mind in the future that they apparently have no regard for _heathen_ life the next time we encounter them.  That means that as long as we're playing on their terms we're at a disadvantage."
> 
> "For now though, we can't do anything for Nimbus or anything about the Templars until the rail is working.  I'm going to see what's left I can help with around town, anyone that wants to come is welcome."



"Normally I would say we slaughter them all," Dee admitted, "But something tells me there is more going on here." 



soulnova said:


> "Kara is right we can't be fighting among ourselves. Let's see what we can do to fix the Rail or around town" Elena will accompany Kara along.
> 
> Lyn snorted. He rolled his eyes and moved away to Cissy. "Can you believe this guy?"



It takes Lyn some time to find Cissinei, she's sitting on some crates in an alley way with the bag of holding at her side. She seems to be upset about something, when Lyn arrives tries to straighten up, "I'm just shocked anyone can act like that," she answers him with a weak tone.

Then she adds, "Sorry that I'm not helping..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

"Nah, nah, it's fine. He's just a moron... I pity him. There's no cure for that." he says as he lays back in the crates. "oh yeah... we should, try helping on the rail. Maybe out magic could be of use"  

He looks at her for a second. "is there something wrong?" he asks realizing she's kinda shaken. "Don't worry about them, we will stop them"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kara walked with Elana and Heather through the city towards the edge of the city where the most damage was done.  "Thanks for coming with me, I'm not sure I could have taken much more of that.  I hate the fighting, it makes me feel so useless."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Cissinei sighs, "Its not those....assholes...see I have a friend and I am kind of scared of what people will think if they meet him, he could have helped back there, he could have made sure no one got hurt...but he couldn't be here."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

Heather just looks at Kara and shrugs.  “No big deal.  Didn’t want to stand around with them anyway.” she then looks her over.  “Not much most of us could do in that situation.  Though maybe you should try making yourself less useless.”  Heather said in her harsh ways.  She steps forward and looks at the tracks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kara sighs, "if only it were that easy.  But I have neither the strong arm for a sword nor talent with magics."  She pauses looking at the rail and the area a moment then continues, "wit and charm I have.  But that's precious little use once the arrows start flying."

Spot check: Are there people around that could be organized?
1d20+17
6+17 = 23


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 23, 2009)

"Arambula?  I should make a point of having a chat with a priest the next time I'm near one of their temples.  Obviously someone is attempting to cast a slur upon their church.  Anyhow Madeleine, Barnabeth, I'm going to go around and deal with injured folks." 

Sebastian busied himself with treating injuries, and offering last rites if any were needed.  Such was the life of an invertate healer.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

"A friend? Aw, c'mon, how bad can it be? We have a drow! It can't be 'worst' than that!" he joked patting her in the back.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

“I think you just said the key word.”  Heather said as she continues to look at and for the damage to the tracks.  “Arrow.  Get better with the bow.” she adds matter-of-factly.  “Then again.  You have your own specialty.  Talking is good.  Who do you think they would rather send in to discuss things?  You?  Or me?”  Heather begins to chuckle with her last comment as she glances at Kara.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kara chuckles politely, "Aye, I know when I'm useful.  Just frustrated when I can't be.  Such is life I guess."  She takes a moment to study Heather, "There are ways you could be more readily accepted you know.  If you'd want that?"  She hesitates slightly unsure if this is a potentially sensitive topic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "A friend? Aw, c'mon, how bad can it be? We have a drow! It can't be 'worst' than that!" he joked patting her in the back.




Cissinei sighed, "There are things people trust far worse than Drow," she said, "But a lot of time those things aren't to blame for the wrong they've done in the passed...its those who forced them to do it that are to blame..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

The people are mostly dispersed or have gone back into their houses (sorry I am having huge connection issues.)


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

Heather bursts out in deep rich laughter as she shakes her head.  “It is my appearance alone that does that.”  she says to Kara grinning.  “And, I am not about to change how I look.  How else would you suggest?  I mean if I really cared what others thought.”


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

"Aw, don't worry. Who is this friend of yours? Is he in the ship?" he glanced back where the ship had been, now gone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Cissinei sighed as Poe nosed at Lyn's leg smelling him, "No, he's kind of--well he's not on this plane right now technically. I figured it would be the best way to handle things for now..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

Glenn travels to the rail station and to see if there is anything to be done here. The rail had been set on fire during the attack after all.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather bursts out in deep rich laughter as she shakes her head.  ?It is my appearance alone that does that.?  she says to Kara grinning.  ?And, I am not about to change how I look.  How else would you suggest?  I mean if I really cared what others thought.?



"Well, appearance is the easiest to change.  And there are ways to change things deeper than appearance,"  Kara pauses a moment considering, "but this is generally not recommended."

"So that only leaves changing people's perceptions of you."  She smiles, "this tends to take quite a bit of time though."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

Thinking for a moment Heather shakes her head.  “Well I am not ashamed of being a drow so the appearance change is something I am not going to do.  But, perception?  How do you mean?  People fear my race.  I can not change those inbred feelings.”


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

Elena will follow Glenn to check on the Train Rail. 

"Ohh, so its in another plane!" Lyn exclaimed interested. "I hope it doesn't have tentacles, like this last one! hahahaha"  he laughed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Thinking for a moment Heather shakes her head.  ?Well I am not ashamed of being a drow so the appearance change is something I am not going to do.  But, perception?  How do you mean?  People fear my race.  I can not change those inbred feelings.?



"People fear your race, and that's not likely to change."  Kara considers her words a moment before continuing, "that's not quite the same as people fearing you however.  It's not unheard of for even common opinion to change.  But it takes time and effort."

"You've got the right image for it to start at least; the dark huntress bow in hand as she prowls with her wolf companion."  She gestures at Heather and Coia, "all you really need is time and the right story to go with it.  Something that the common person can connect with.  Once that happens it's just a matter of encouraging the right rumors to spread to the right places."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

Once again her deep laughter split’s the air of depression around them.  “And, those are the exact reason’s I am feared.  Though I like the imagery you use.” she says nodding at Elena’s and Glenn’s backs so they could follow as they spoke.  She smiles at Kara as the laughter dies and shrugs.  “Maybe it is better I am feared.  Keeps people in line.  Not everyone can or should be like you.  I will leave the nice person facade to you, and be the intimidation behind you.”  Heather smiles once more shaking her head.  “You know…your not so bad.  For a human.”


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Once again her deep laughter split?s the air of depression around them.  ?And, those are the exact reason?s I am feared.  Though I like the imagery you use.? she says nodding at Elena?s and Glenn?s backs so they could follow as they spoke.  She smiles at Kara as the laughter dies and shrugs.  ?Maybe it is better I am feared.  Keeps people in line.  Not everyone can or should be like you.  I will leave the nice person facade to you, and be the intimidation behind you.?  Heather smiles once more shaking her head.  ?You know?your not so bad.  For a human.?



"For the record," Glenn said, "I think her description suits you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kara chukled, "and for a Drow you're not that bad either.  If you ever change you mind let me know.  Give me some time and I can make quite a differencce with people."

She smiles, "I do admire your truthfulness to yourself.  To many times I'm forced to be who I'm needed to be."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

When they reach the rail its definitely damaged, there are engineers on the way one of the workers explain and it will take 1d6 days to fix 

1d6 → [3] = (3)

Because of the processes involved there's not much the party can do.



soulnova said:


> Elena will follow Glenn to check on the Train Rail.
> 
> "Ohh, so its in another plane!" Lyn exclaimed interested. "I hope it doesn't have tentacles, like this last one! hahahaha"  he laughed.



"No," she said coyly, "He's a lot skinnier than that."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking up Heather smiles at Glenn while Coia gives a bark that sounds close to laughter.  “Coming from a chunk of meat like you I will take it as a compliment.”  she says giving him a wink to show she meant no harm with the comment then turns to Kara once more.  “I gave up lying to myself years ago.  I am who I am.  Though honestly I would be lying if I said I didn’t envy your ability to be whoever you want…whenever you want or need it…” she says the last part a bit wistfully before shaking herself visibly and letting the smile fade back to her more serious demeanor.

At the rail...

"Well...looks like we are going to be here for a while..." Heather says rubbing the back of her neck.  "Now what?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> "Well...looks like we are going to be here for a while..." Heather says rubbing the back of her neck.  "Now what?"



Kara sighs, "I suppose we should tell the others, maybe one of the magicians knows enough to help out with magical rail constructions.  But likely we're stuck here for a few days."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

"Well," Glenn said, "if we're here for a while, we should see about securing lodging for at least 2 or 3 nights. Maybe find a bar to pass the time in."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

"you are right, we should look for an Inn" Elena agrees with Glenn. She will start looking for rooms for the night.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Vinca is a small town, from right where they stand the Inn is visible. It's located above the blacksmith's shop.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

"This will be interesting," Glenn said, "the Inn is going to smell like burning coal all the time. Lets' see what it's like. If the weather turns out nice enough we might be better off sleeping outside."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

Elena laughed at Glenn's statement. "Let's check out the place first, it could turn a surprise!" she then goes for the door. "Greetings, we are looking for somewhere to stay for a few days"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2009)

Kara excuses herself as they head toward the inn, "I'll meet up with you in a bit, I have a quick errand to run."

She'll then spend some time going through the streets advertising a once-in-a-lifetime show.  The people have had a pretty bad day, maybe some entertainment would brighten their spirits.

Gather Info (sorta):
1d20+19
10+19 = 29


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

Lyn and Cissy were still outside and he over heard Kara's little 'advertising'. "What kind of show?" He asked the woman.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

*Inside of the Inn*
The Inn smells of smoke and the air is stuffy. There's no one inside except the care taker who coughs before replying to Elena, "We've got lodgings," she said, "But there's only three rooms left." 

he moved across the wooden floor over to a wall where keys hung from small hooks. "There's not much around here, Vinca is just a temporary stop for the rail until more can be built."

*For Kara:*
There really aren't many people in this town and the people that are there seem pretty backwater. They're not able to tell her much of anything and there's nothing much to be heard except for that someone showed up looking for a stone of some kind in the mines.

*Lyn and Cissinei:
*Cissinei follows Lyn, nervous that she's revealed far too much. She's assured herself that the others who are just meeting her won't take the news about the type of magic she specializes in at all right.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 23, 2009)

"I'd be perfectly happy making do with a space by the hearth, if that would be agreeable to you, Innkeep," Desi smiles coyly.

Diplomacy:
1d20+11
18+11 = 29


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

"Its no problem at all," she answered, "Sorry for the lack of facilities," she said, "Its just that we don't see many visitors."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

With a sneeze Coia backs out of the inn leaving Heather with the others.  Her eyes water slightly and she shakes her head.  “I think Glenn was right.  I will find a nice soft piece of earth.” Heather says coughing a little before walking outside.  “Come on Coia let’s have a look around.”


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Inside of the Inn*
> The Inn smells of smoke and the air is stuffy. There's no one inside except the care taker who coughs before replying to Elena, "We've got lodgings," she said, "But there's only three rooms left."
> 
> he moved across the wooden floor over to a wall where keys hung from small hooks. "There's not much around here, Vinca is just a temporary stop for the rail until more can be built."



"Any limit on the number of people per room?" Glenn asks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

"As many as you want in a room," the woman eyed the strange group, "There's a good deal of space in them," she said. "But no hourly rates..." she said sternly.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

"Uhm... " Elena ponders. She's not very fond of the smoke smell. "I think I'll camp, Im sure Lyn would do it too."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2009)

Dee speaks up, "We could just create another dwelling, its not like Cissy minds," she said.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 23, 2009)

“Okay Coia, find us a nice place to bunk down…”  Heather says scratching the wolf on the head as they walk.  “And, let’s see if there is anything worth while to listen to…”


Listen:
1d20+14
4+14 = 18

Coia Spot check:
1d20+4
15+4 = 19


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2009)

Glenn explains to the inn keep, "We are part of large group. I forget exactly how many of us there are though. 12 or 13 I think, not including other companions. I imagine we'll split up, so some of us might stay here."

Glenn moves outside after he finishes his explanation and catches up Heather. "It looks like the others are thinking of camping out too. I think Dee mentioned getting Cissinei to make us another temporary house."

"I think I'll put Joshua up in the hotel regardless though. The idea of him staying under the same roof as Lyn tonight doesn't sit too well right now."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2009)

-Dont mind-


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

((Lyn is outside with Kara and Cissinei, he can't hear Glenn)) 

Joshua looks to Glenn, "So you'd have me stay in this musty place?" he asked. "I could sleep outside as well...make my own dwelling."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

"Well I did agree to cover your travel expenses," Glenn said, "I figured you might like sleeping in town better than the outskirts. But if you feel like roughing it in the great outdoors that's fine too. I real man should be able to fend for himself in the wilderness, isn't that right Skylark?" 

The griffin screeched in approval as they continued along.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

"I don't plan to rough it," Joshua said, "There are spells that will enable me to have all the comforts of home."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

Heather looks at Glenn and nods.  “That would work.  Forgot she could do that.  Though I think I will sleep outside the shelter.  You know…under the stars…” she says chuckling slightly.  Then smirks as she listens to Joshua and Glenn.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2009)

"I think I might as well stay under the stars" Lyn had arrived with Cissy and heard Heather. "...of course, if you accept the company" he smiled at the drow. 

Elena gave her THE look.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 24, 2009)

Sebastian piped up "You're that fast with a hammer eh?"  His voice had a joking tone.  "It doesn't look too nasty out of doors tonight."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I don't plan to rough it," Joshua said, "There are spells that will enable me to have all the comforts of home."



"Eh, that's close enough," Glenn said, "you still have to put in some effort to make those comforts right? I bet it probably took a while to figure out how to use the spell too right? Yeah, your roughing it, you just have another way of going about it."



Kunoichirule said:


> Heather looks at Glenn and nods.  ?That would work.  Forgot she could do that.  Though I think I will sleep outside the shelter.  You know?under the stars?? she says chuckling slightly.  Then smirks as she listens to Joshua and Glenn.



"Yeah it should be nice to sleep outside tonight," Glenn said, "I'm a little skeptical of the weather though, the only day we went without rain so far was when we were in the mountains on the way to see Nimbus. And then when we got back it was raining again!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2009)

"What hammer?" asked Lyn. "Anyway, we should look for a nice place to camp. The sooner the better."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2009)

Unaware of the party's plans Kara returns to the inn after her circuit of town.

Once there she begins a somewhat bizarre process of measuring the common room, smiling silently at the confused looks she receives.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

“Sure, the more the merrier…”  Heather replies to Lynn with a chuckle, thanks to the bandages she doesn’t get a chance to see Elena’s ‘look’.  Still chuckling she nods at Glenn.  “That is true.  Though a wise man once told me.  ‘Only two things melt in the rain.  And, you aren’t made of sugar!’  So I think I will be fine.”  Heather says smiling.  “And, honestly I feel like I have been cooped up to much at night.  Need a little fresh air…” she says tapping her bandages.

"That's what I was doing.  Though with your guys' help it will be easier." she says nodding to Lynn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

Cissinei sighs, "Excuse me," she tells the others that are present, "But I think I'm going to go for a walk." She moves away from the rest of the group and off across the town. 

"I hope she's okay," Madeleine comments, "But I think for tonight, I'll stay in the Inn with Barbaneth," she said wrapping her arm around him.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 24, 2009)

Desi thanks the Innkeep, and leaves a couple of silver pieces for the courtesy. She goes over to the stone hearth by the fire, and lays her pack down. She unfurls her bedroll and get's ready to settle in for the night.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Sure, the more the merrier??  Heather replies to Lynn with a chuckle, thanks to the bandages she doesn?t get a chance to see Elena?s ?look?.  Still chuckling she nods at Glenn.  ?That is true.  Though a wise man once told me.  ?Only two things melt in the rain.  And, you aren?t made of sugar!?  So I think I will be fine.?  Heather says smiling.  ?And, honestly I feel like I have been cooped up to much at night.  Need a little fresh air?? she says tapping her bandages.
> 
> "That's what I was doing.  Though with your guys' help it will be easier." she says nodding to Lynn.



"I suppose your right," Glenn said. He smirked and paused a second as he continued, "of course if we all end up cold and wet tonight we just might end up all huddled together for warmth."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

Coia gave a huff at Glenn’s comment causing Heather to raise an eyebrow then chuckled.  “Never know.  Though would you really trust huddling up with a drow at night?”  she says giving him a smirk as they continued on.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Coia gave a huff at Glenn?s comment causing Heather to raise an eyebrow then chuckled.  ?Never know.  Though would you really trust huddling up with a drow at night??  she says giving him a smirk as they continued on.



"Only if you don't mind huddling up with a chunk of meat with Orc and Silvan ancestors," Glenn replied, "I think I can handle it?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2009)

> "if we all end up cold and wet tonight we just might end up all huddled together for warmth."



Lyn head turned all red. >////< "Uh...wuah...wat? Really?" he looked back at Heather and the other girls.

"-Not" Elena gave him a small slap in the back of his head "Just grab your stuff and unpack".

"Ouch! fine fine!"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

“Hhmm…well I haven’t killed you or even attempted yet.  Should be fine…” Heather said with a deep chuckle.  At Lynn’s and Elena’s actions she cocked an eyebrow and laughed.  “Seems like she er…he needs a little cuddling.  Your big enough for two right?”  Heather said laughing once more causing Coia to sneeze as he stood beside her.  “Guess we are stopping here?”  she asks since she heard Elena telling Lynn to unpack.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2009)

Elena will stop just outside town so there's no trouble with the town's folk. "Yeah, here must be good"

She starts clearing the area to make the small camp. "is everyone here?" If there's someone missing, Elena will go fetch them, unless they want to spend the night at the smoky Inn. 



> Seems like she er…he needs a little cuddling. Your big enough for two right?”



"yes, I.... but... yes... ga... no...arrgh" Lyn just babbled no-sense at Heather. He was all words with the girls, but when things get serious his mind just breaks down.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Hhmm?well I haven?t killed you or even attempted yet.  Should be fine?? Heather said with a deep chuckle.  At Lynn?s and Elena?s actions she cocked an eyebrow and laughed.  ?Seems like she er?he needs a little cuddling.  Your big enough for two right??  Heather said laughing once more causing Coia to sneeze as he stood beside her.  ?Guess we are stopping here??  she asks since she heard Elena telling Lynn to unpack.



"Eh, I suppose he's feminine enough to pass." Glenn said jokingly.

Skylark settled down. With the saddle bags he bought before heading to the mountain  the griffin was carrying a decent most of Glenn's things. After taking off the bags Glen rummaged threw one of the pouches until he'd fetched a couple pounds of dried meat out. He tossed half of it to Skylark and the other half to Coia.  

"I'll be back in a few," Glenn said as he headed further out, hoping to find a stream or a fresh enough watering hole nearby to freshen up and change at.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

Heather laughed at Lynn’s words then looked to Elena.  “It think so…”  Heather says counting the foggy shapes in front of her.  “Wait…I don’t know if Kara knew we weren’t staying at the inn…”

Backing away from the meat that was tossed to him for a moment Coia sniffed then gave a yip as his tail wagged before he began to eat.  “What?  Don’t like the fish I feed you?”  Heather said chuckling at the wolf, who gave her a cheerful whimper.  “Ungrateful mutt!” she said scratching his head.  “Thanks…” Heather said to Glenn then nodded as he walked away.

For a moment Heather glanced toward the sky to judge the light level she sighed then began to dig in her pack for the supplies she would need.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

When you guys are done RPing, you can just go to bed, so no rush. 

Cissinei doesn't return for the rest of the night. And after a while Dee seems to be somewhat worried.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

Glenn found a decent stream to clean up in. After taking several minutes to get out of his armor and airing up his clothes, he cleaned himself off to dull the smell of smoke from the fires earlier. Thinking back to hit he tries to consider what he could possibly accomplish against Father Lamosa. A man like him, especially an undead man like him, needed to pay for his transgressions. But his knowledge of undead was somewhat limited. He knew most of the time that if you hit him hard enough, they eventually stop getting back up, but he suspected Father Lamosa wouldn't go down to a few hard knocks.

After a while made he made his way back to camp dressed in a pair a paints and a loose shirt.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

*November 8th*
So the night passes without incident, *The party has three more days until the tracks are fixed. *The morning brings more rain and outside the workers are having trouble dealing with the weather while doing the tracks. It's cold now and it seems to just get colder as the morning drags on. It's foggy in the village and the sun can barely contend with the clouds. 

Cissinei has yet to return.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2009)

"Dammit" Lyn curses under his breath seeing Cissy hasn't returned. He will send Maggie to talk to the other rats to ask if they have seen a girl with Cissy's description.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 24, 2009)

Sebastian could be found meandering through the foggy streets in the early morning hours, bound up against the chills.  He had always liked the mornings, which was a plus since Pelorite Clerics were early risers by training, generally spending an hour or so in silent meditation.  

So quiet.  So serene.  You could hear the sound of a drop of water splashing into a puddle, or the muffled noise of feet against cobblestones.  It was late in the year now.  All the birds who could would have flown south.  Alone, he strolled in the eerie silence.

Something seemed to tell him that things were about to get complicated.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Dammit" Lyn curses under his breath seeing Cissy hasn't returned. He will send Maggie to talk to the other rats to ask if they have seen a girl with Cissy's description.



One of the mice in the town claims to have seen a girl like that going out of the village headed north. They didn't see her come back in. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian meandered through the foggy streets in the early morning hours, bound up against the chills.  He had always liked the mornings, which was a plus since Pelorite Clerics were early risers by training, generally spending an hour or so in silent meditation.
> 
> So quiet.  So serene.  You could hear the sound of a drop of water splashing into a puddle, or the muffled noise of feet against cobblestones.  It was late in the year now.  All the birds who could would have flown south.  Alone, he strolled in the eerie silence.



Pellegri follows Sebastian out into the city when she hears him leaving, "Where are we going?" she asked, "To some Temple thing?" 

Sebastian finds two female Clerics speaking in low tones in the center of town as he walks out. From where he is he can't hear them.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

The meditation Heather needed was over well before dawn so she sat and watched the stars fade into the new day.  She sighed as she watched the sun rise behind the clouds and debated on wearing her bandages in the early morning fog.  A frown lined her face as she looked down at the clothe laying across her lap and decided that she would go with out it for the time being.  

Watching her musing Coia whined quietly before laying his head on her lap over the bandages.  “You know me to well…” Heather whispers to the wolf as she stroked the massive beast and turned her eyes toward the sun for a few more moments.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

Glenn was up early, his things where stored away easily enough. He was still wearing his lighter clothes in favor of his armor. "Sleeping outside ended up being a great idea," Glenn said.

After watching heather for a moment, he rummages threw his bag for his helmet and hands it to her. "Try this, the visor is made up of a dark tempered glass. I use it to keep the sun out of my eyes when me and Skylark are up high while still allowing me to see. Why don't you try it out and see how it works for you. If it works out, we could probably find a glass maker somewhere to make something similar for you that might not have to cling to your head so much."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 24, 2009)

"No.  Just for a walk Pellegri.  Can't stand sitting in one place for too long."  

The pair continued in silence, for a bit.  Sebastian's route was going to take him through the town center anyhow.  He had heard the voices.  But simply because something can be heard, doesn't mean it should be listened to.  He would walk through the center, trying his best to appear purposeful.  

Sebastian knew how to act around others.  Your presence made people uncomfortable if they felt you were watching them, or listening in.  Therefore to really be a nosy bastard, you must take the discrete route, and simply pass by--as if you are part of the background.  
They might even continue speaking if they felt you to be of no consequence.  

It isn't as if his appearance would suggest much this morning.  He had worn his cloak this morning, leaving the hood pulled back so Pellegri might have a place to sit, and dressed in an outfit more suited to an explorer than a Cleric.  The leathers and cloth were better suited to the colder weather than vestments or a habit.  And he was glad to not be wearing his armor.  That stuff was uncomfortable.

Diplomacy:  1d20 + 13 (9 ranks, 4 CHA).  He isn't talking to them.  He's using his knowledge of person-to-person interaction to act in a way that they will dismiss his presence as unimportant.
15+13 = 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "No.  Just for a walk Pellegri.  Can't stand sitting in one place for too long."
> 
> The pair continued in silence, for a bit.  Sebastian's route was going to take him through the town center anyhow.  He had heard the voices.  But simply because something can be heard, doesn't mean it should be listened to.  He would walk through the center, trying his best to appear purposeful.
> 
> ...



One of the women noticed him walking passed, she lifted her head to look at him. Not knowing that he was a Cleric like them, she simply thought him to be some traveler. "Sir," she said while the other Cleric looked on, "Have you been in town for a few days?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 24, 2009)

_One of the women noticed him walking passed, she lifted her head to look at him. Not knowing that he was a Cleric like them, she simply thought him to be some traveler. "Sir," she said while the other Cleric looked on, "Have you been in town for a few days?"_

Sebastian almost gave a start, but remembered himself.  Pellegri was sitting among the folds of his hood.  Best not to mention her.  He scratched at the back of his head "Oh.  Not too long Sister.  Ran into some old friends...and we decided to take that...you know, the thing that runs on those metal rods from place to place, from here.  But the fires kinda scunnered that plan."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

She nodded, "So you were here for the fires?" she asked. "I see," there was a pause as she sighed, "I'm Sister Constance and this is Sister Lasalle, we're of Bahamut's Order--" 

The other woman, Sister Lasalle whispered something to her.

"Ah yes, we came from a Temple not too far north of here when we spotted the smoke on the horizon, we're having trouble getting anything substantial from the locals but you don't seem to be from around here and we were wondering if you could help us out?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 24, 2009)

"Eh.  There wa--"  Sebastian started to say something but was interrupted by Pellegri who had gotten absolutely sick and tired  of waiting around.  Her head popped out to one side of his neck.  

"Hiya.  He's Sebastian and I'm Pellegri.  We were here with Glenn and Dee and Joshua and...I forget the rest but there's lots and lots of us.  There were ogres, and creepy skeleton men with magic, and cities, and flying ships and dragons and..."  She trilled on in a high octane tone, bothering the hell out of Sebastian.

"Pellegri!"

She stopped.  "What???"

"It's not nice to interrupt."

"But you're so slooow" whined the Lantern Archon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

Sister Constance cracked a bit of a smile, "She's a sweetheart," she said in a flat tone. "The thing is, we are trying to figure out what exactly is going on around here so that we might have a better chance of stopping something horrible from happening--already the rail is out and its the only thing that brings life to this area." 

She sighed, "A Holy Inquisitor brought word of religious unrest in the tribes of the Waste and the oasis--these are troubling times."

Lasalle held her hand out and motioned to Pellegri, who in turn flew over and grazed the side of her finger, she commented, "We had some Archons living in a cave near our Temple." 

"Anyone I know?" Pellegri asked. 

Lasalle chuckled, "Your type is always so sweet..." 

Ignoring what she was already told, Pellegri decides to push the conversation forward, "Inquisitors keep law?" she asked.

"Actually they work within their own Temples and Religions to keep corruption down. Although this man seemed near the end of his means..." Constance said, "He claimed to have been from the Church of Arambula." 

Pellegri started to talk, "Those are the guys that...oh--I heard of them..."

"Its quite okay," Lasalle said, "But we have duties to attend to, if you need us we shall be around town." 

"Alright, bye bye!" Pellegri said.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

“Yes it was…“  Heather said nodding taking her eyes off the horizon and turning to Glenn.  Taking the helmet, Heather let’s her fingers trail lightly over the tempered glass as she looks at it.  Her eyes move to Glenn for a moment before nodding.  “Thank you…” Heather says quietly before turning the helmet and sliding it on.  It surprised her that it helped with the sun but it was a bit big.  Coia sneezed as he stood and stretched.  “Watch yourself mutt…” Heather said as she stood to pack the few things she had out.  “It’s a bit big but I will give it a try.  Thank you again…” she said giving Glenn a smile behind the helmet.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

"So," Glenn said, "we haven't much to do today, want to head back into town or find something else to do?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

Shifting the just a little to big helmet Heather shrugs.  “Well I can’t see this little Podunk place having much to do but we could try to find something.  Who knows, maybe we will find something special here.  Or pick up a bit of information that might be useful.”


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

"I suppose your right," Glenn replied, "Let's head into town. Who knows, maybe the others are up to something."

Glenn begins to make his way towards town, and he's wearing his full adventuring outfit complete with the odd cloak and wearing his sword at his side. His armor is still stored away though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

((I am not sure if you guys stayed on the side near the tracks or not)) 

As they approach town they can hear the work being done on the tracks, the sound of hammers working and men grunting. Its hard to see their progress through the fog, but it seems like things might be coming along.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

Keeping her cloak tight around her, Heather stays near Glenn’s side.  “Sounds like they are working hard.  Hopefully we can get out of here soon.” she says about the noise.  “I have to ask.  Are you really going to stay with the giant if we can’t free him?”  Heather says glancing toward him.  Coia trots off ahead, his nose to the ground.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Keeping her cloak tight around her, Heather stays near Glenn?s side.  ?Sounds like they are working hard.  Hopefully we can get out of here soon.? she says about the noise.  ?I have to ask.  Are you really going to stay with the giant if we can?t free him??  Heather says glancing toward him.  Coia trots off ahead, his nose to the ground.



"I will," Glenn said, "a man should always keep his word. I offered because he'd been in there so long. Its a man's duty to see to the well being of children. If staying with him could convince him to let the children go than it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make."

"I'm sure we'll find a way to free him though. That's why I hired Joshua. That and I'm kind hoping to rub off on him. He's still young and impressionable enough become a good man with the right guidance."

"So, how about yourself. How did you end up out here traveling with rest of us?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

Heather chuckled at the paladin.  “You are a very noble man.” she says with a grin.  “I suppose people like you are a rarity.  Though with Joshua and Lynn going at it.  I think you will have your work cut out for you there.” Heather adds the chuckle still in her voice.

“My story?” Heather says thinking for a moment before she shrugs.  “Lack of better things to do?” she pulls the cloak tighter as she looks in Coia’s direction.  “After a certain incident in my past…Let’s just say I couldn’t return to the drow’s way of life.” Heather glances at him for a moment.  “Not that I will ever be a goody-goody like…well…you…” she says chuckling.  “But it’s not the way I can live anymore.  So I found this ragtag group and went exploring…to see what else is out there…” Heather finishes with a shrug.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather chuckled at the paladin.  ?You are a very noble man.? she says with a grin.  ?I suppose people like you are a rarity.  Though with Joshua and Lynn going at it.  I think you will have your work cut out for you there.? Heather adds the chuckle still in her voice.
> 
> ?My story?? Heather says thinking for a moment before she shrugs.  ?Lack of better things to do?? she pulls the cloak tighter as she looks in Coia?s direction.  ?After a certain incident in my past?Let?s just say I couldn?t return to the drow?s way of life.? Heather glances at him for a moment.  ?Not that I will ever be a goody-goody like?well?you?? she says chuckling.  ?But it?s not the way I can live anymore.  So I found this ragtag group and went exploring?to see what else is out there?? Heather finishes with a shrug.



"I suppose not," Glenn said, "not that there is anything wrong about that. I've found over the years that Aaron has a rather, unique, interpretation of the roles of men and women. Sure, somethings are similar, but its different. It's the man's responsibility provide and care for their families and children, and do things for the better of the community. But its the women who have all the real social power. A woman in Aaron if free to do whatever she wants, as long as it's within the confines of the law."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 24, 2009)

A look of surprise came over Heather as Glenn explained his home.  “Aaron sounds like a great place.” Heather says with a chuckle.  “I really find that surprising.” she smiles at him as she thinks.  “Though drow don’t abide by laws.  Maybe that is my issue.”  Heather adds going quiet for a moment.  “You sound like you love it.  Does it bother you that you won’t go back?” she asks as they walk through the fog into town.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 24, 2009)

Sebastian continued on his walk.  Pellegri eventually got tired of the damp and pestered him until he let her sit in an unlit lantern he had brought with him.  

"It smells like oil!"

"Well of course.  I don't keep it around just for your benefit you know.  Anyhow the fog should burn off in an hour or two."

Lantern at his side, the Cleric continued walking.  Now Pellegri really was a Lantern Archon.  Ha.  Perhaps he might run into some more interesting sorts this morning.  The feeling of anticipation that had come over him during Matins, just before dawn, had proved correct.  An Inquisitor...maybe he could find this Inquisitor.  Religious unrest would certainly explain the airships which had fired on the town.

And maybe, just maybe shed some light on why there had been a Lich around.

Softly singing a hymn, the Cleric continued his walk.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2009)

((Let's try not to take over the NPCs too much, even with Pellegri)) 

The morning air was wet as Heather and Glenn moved through the town. But the smell of smoke still lingered from the previous day. It was a quiet morning and it seemed that the people who had lost something in the previous day's conflagration were elsewhere now, staying with friends or family. 

Sebastian comes upon the rail line to find Cissinei working, helping to lug some metal beam into place--except that the other person helping her is a Skeleton. The other workers around seem slightly weary, but not to the point that they've stopped working. 

Cissinei speaks out, "Alright, we're going to have to get this slipped back into place--I don't think I have the caster ability to actually put it together, Saxton," she says. 

Carefully they move the beam trying to shift it to just the right space. She doesn't notice anyone else form the party nearby.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> A look of surprise came over Heather as Glenn explained his home.  ?Aaron sounds like a great place.? Heather says with a chuckle.  ?I really find that surprising.? she smiles at him as she thinks.  ?Though drow don?t abide by laws.  Maybe that is my issue.?  Heather adds going quiet for a moment.  ?You sound like you love it.  Does it bother you that you won?t go back?? she asks as they walk through the fog into town.



Glenn chuckled and said, "It should sound great to you, It was the Sylvan elf women who came up with this system. This was before the orcs joined the rest of us mind you. You see the Sylvans who survived the longest where mostly women."

"Take marriage, for example. To put it simply, raising children in a harsh environment is highly dependant on maintaining the family, which for humans who don't live as long, basically means marriage. More specifically it means no sex outside of marriage. Inbreeding can become a huge problem in isolated communities where things like that aren't imposed you see. Naturally the penalties for committing such an act are fairly harsh because you can compromise the the whole town a generation or two down if most of the young people have the same grandfather for instance. The elves didn't care much for that idea of marriage though, so a compromise was eventually reached."

"The practice is a little barbaric though. In Aaron, having sex with someone is the act that makes you married to whoever was involved in the act. The marriage only lasts as long as a wife decides she wants to stay married, and she can end it at any time, at which point it ends for everyone involved. Men don't get that choice. If those who where part of the old marriage want to keep their marriage they're not considered to be married again until they renew their vows. Men don't have that option. Men can only end a marriage if there are no children and only other men in the marriage still."

"That, is the reason I'm still a virgin," Glenn continued, "in Aaron, a night of passion can be a life long commitment, which is only fitting since it can also have lifelong consequences. Any boy can rush head on into a commitment like that, but it takes a man to provide for a family. I know that because my father was one of the few who left, so I was raised without him. I always felt I would leave one day, so I didn't leave anyone behind."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Let's try not to take over the NPCs too much, even with Pellegri))
> 
> The morning air was wet as Heather and Glenn moved through the town. But the smell of smoke still lingered from the previous day. It was a quiet morning and it seemed that the people who had lost something in the previous day's conflagration were elsewhere now, staying with friends or family.
> 
> ...



Sebastian noticed Saxton.  His mind connected the dots, made assumptions, and generally worked at 900 miles an hour.  The fact that Cissinei was holding part of what was likely a 400 pound piece of metal and would very likely be injured if it was dropped was lost in the heat of them moment.

"What in the Nine Hells of Baator?!"  It was almost a shout.  Sebastian fumbled for the Holy Symbol around his neck.  "Pellegri--Find Elena.  Tell her that we've still got an undead problem."

There was little time.  The symbol came out and his lips began to move.  Cissinei might recognize the start of a turning.  Only this one was a Greater Turning.  The sort that reduced Undead to ashes and left buildings standing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

Upon hearing the words Sebastian uttered, Cissinei knew what was going on. But she couldn't see behind herself or through the fog to see who was doing it. Using her link with Poe to grab a length of rope at her hip, Cissinei has  the cat spring towards Saxton with the rope out, casting the _Rope trick _spell. "Saxton, up!" 

*Saxton's Climb Check*
1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)

As the skeleton scurried up the length of the rope, the side of the beam he had been supporting fell back landing on Cissinei and pinning her to the ground. She cried out in pain grabbing at her leg as she went down, "My leg!"  

*Damage for the Beam hitting Cissy:*
   5d10 → [6,1,4,3,1] = (15)

Poe retaliates against Sebastian with a magic missile, but the cat is just making her shots into the fog at a mysterious figure. Unable to see exactly what she is aiming at. 

*Magic Missile:*
4d4+1 → [2,2,3,1,1] = (9) 

The Magic Missiles race at Sebastian but pass right into him doing no damage before they trail off into the background and hit some trees. Cissinei tries to shift and look back to see who is there, "Argh, god it hurts so bad," she yelled as she realized how trapped she was. 

 "What's happening?" Pellegri is very confused by this time and goes to attack Poe, "Stop hurting everyone," she thinks that the cat and the skeleton have tricked Sebastian and Cissinei...

*Pellegri's attack on Poe:*
1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)  
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21) 

*Damage to Poe:*
1d6 → [6] = (6) Poe, slightly injured leaps over to where Cissinei is, "Poe...who's there, who are we fighting?"

All of this time the workers watch, "What are you doing?" one of them yells "What's the meaning of all this?" A group of the workers rushes to her side to lift the beam, they have a hard time getting it up. When she's free she uses the Healing belt:

*Heal Check:*
4d8 → [4,1,5,5] = (15) ((perfect)) 

She looks up to see Sebastian, "The Cleric--," she says, "Look, I know what you're thinking..." it's obvious that she's made this speech before, "That skeleton was helping these people," she explains.

"Don't listen!" Pellegri yells, "That skeleton, he was stealing the those things, I saw him carrying them..."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 25, 2009)

“Now that is interesting….”  Heather says with a smirk as she thought about the laws.  “You come from a place that is definitely different from the rest of the world.  Though I can understand why you chose what you did.  On the other hand…wouldn’t a man like you hold those beliefs regardless?” Heather chuckles slightly and shakes her head.  “Then again, a hot blooded chunk of meat like yourself should be able to find several opportunities open right in front of you.  No matter where you are…” Heather said smirking once more. 

((I don’t know if they are anywhere near Cissy and Sebastian.))

Listen Check to see if Heather can hear Cissinei (if they are close/otherwise ignore):
1d20+14
4+14 = 18


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

Listen checks for the fight. 

Elena 1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16)  "uh?"
Lyn 1d20+2 → [5,2] = (7)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

((When you post a listen check, you're saying that you are hearing something in a reactive manner--trying to hear an invisible creature, listening for a fight or for some spoken word, you're basically on top of them though, so to not hear them you'd have to roll a -10.))

Heather of course hears them because she is right nearby.

Cissinei moves to stand by the fallen beam from the track, "The others here can vouch, he did nothing."

((We'ren't Elena and Lyn not even up yet?))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

((They were awake, Lyn was worried about Cissy. )) 

Elena and Lyn are trying to find somewhere to have breakfast. Either that or maybe go out hunting. A magic missile to a Hare should to the trick. . 

((im surprised there's no stats for deers or rabbits... xD Boar seems the next logical option to hunt ...... Im hungry.... ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

Lyn and Elena hear the turning attempt as well as the sounds of Magic Missile and Cissinei's scream. The actual voices, of Cissinei and Pellegri are absent at the distance they are at.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 25, 2009)

Hearing the voices Heather turns in their direction.  “Hold that thought big man…” Heather says with a sigh.  “I enjoy the group to much to let something stupid happen.”

Heather then runs through the fog toward them.  “What the hell is going on!”  she yells at them then looks at Sebastian disgusted.  “Is this what clerics do?  Fight with little girls and their pets?  Look and ask questions first!”  she says looking between them, the helmet not moving as much as her head.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

"No Heather," Cissinei said with her head down, "I should have known better, Pelorite Clerics are taught to be unreceptive of the undead--its rare that they come across someone who donated their body to be used to combat viler forms of Necromancy..." Cissinei called Poe up to her side and let the cat hop back into her arms. 

"I'm sorry, Sebastian, this is what I was worried about," Cissinei says before starting to cry. 

Pellegri zips around, "Sebastian, do something--her face is leaking!" 

By now everyone who had been working was just staring at the scene, nothing productive was being done.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2009)

"What happened here?" Glenn asks as he arrives on the scene. After taking quick stock of the situation he asks, "Sebastian, you better have a good explanation for this!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

"Really, its nothing--not his fault," Cissinei said, "I shouldn't have had Saxton walking around without his illusions up," she said trying to dry her eyes effectively. Poe licks at her cheeks and she pulls the cat away.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2009)

"Oh I get it! He saw your skeleton friend and went into his native exterminate undead mode! That makes sense. Still," Glenn paused a second as his gloved fist flew at Sebastian's face.

Attack roll d20+12
16+12 = 28

Damage
1d2+4 
2+4 = 6 temporary damage

"That doesn't excuse your actions!"

Glenn had known about Saxton for a while now of course, ever sense Skylark saw Cissinei ridding on Saxton's shoulders back at the Lord's manner. A bound between a Paladin and his mount is akin to a wizard's familiar.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

"Don't fight!" Cissinei yelled, "There's no reason for any of this, he didn't even hurt Saxton!" Cissinei is still crying as she moves over towards them, Saxton is still hidden away.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 25, 2009)

“Get back to work!”  Heather yells at the working men around them, being the undiplomatic sort.  She then moves up and puts an arm around Cissinei’s shoulders.  “Not a good idea..”  Heather says flatly keeping the arm around her, trying to be as comforting as she can.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

"That was the sound of a Magic Missile, I can bet my life on it" Lyn said at Elena.
"...And that was a divine turning" Elena added quickly. "Let's go"


Elena and Lyn rushed back to where the party was. Elena sees Glenn trying to toss his glove to Sebastian. She steps forward. "What the hell is going on here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

Cissinei worked out from under Heather's hand, "Saxton isn't a familiar and he's not evil--he's bonded servant of the Order of Ordin--he volunteered to be used after death to protect the world from evil..." she looked up to see Elena and Lyn return, "Lyn--I told you of my _friend_ well that's what started all of this."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

Lyn opened his mouth to say something, but the words didn't come out. 

Elena was more like grossed about the volunteered thing about the skeleton. "He... he let you do that?? But his soul! He's trapped! There's no rest for him!" Elena indicated.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

"He's not trapped," Cissinei said, "his soul's moved--while I can make him intelligent again his soul has already gone where its going," she paused. "He was a Crusader to our cause and I believe in trying to make the world a place where there's no need for anyone like him to ever be needed again," she looked around. "But you all have to stop fighting!" 

"Someone was fighting?" Deirdre stepped through the fog at the other end of the tracks and glared at the rope hanging from the other dimension, "Hiding Saxton from being turned again, eh?" she looked at her younger sister, "Elena, Sebastian--the girl speaks the truth, I've never witnessed the Skeleton harming someone who was good and even seen him play with children on command...usually she keeps him disguised but she gets hard headed sometimes."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

Elena shakes her head. "I understand why Sebastian acted. Either way, Cissy... We should use our OWN strength. If we depend of those who are gone, then we will never to be able to make a difference by ourselves"

Lyn looked to the ground. He wasn't saying much. Discussing undead things with Elena was a lost case. She didn't like them. Neither Sebastian. There seemed no way around it. He sighed. At least Elena wasn't slashing at the skeleton as he thought she would be.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 25, 2009)

Shaking her head Heather steps forward.  “That thing may be creepy but it hasn’t done anything wrong.  Besides, he did this willingly.  Leave her and the Saxton alone.”  Heather said while Coia stepped forward with a soft growl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

"I traveled alone for some time before I met Dee," Cissinei said, "And while Saxton's not a real friend I have come to treat him as such, I protect him and in turn he protects me..." 

Pellegri spoke suddenly, "She got hurt to save him...and then she was leaking it was terrible, then that cat-beast attacked me!" 

"Now I am willing to discuss this," Cissinei said, "But no one is blowing Saxton up and no one is fighting, you see a skeleton helping these people and you all turn into animals (Saxton's still hidden), you start fighting and running about. It's a bloody issue that we can't just trust each other!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2009)

Kara stepped out from one of the houses of the town, gave a last thank-you to the family for letting her stay and stretched in the cool morning air.  She considered whether to find out where everyone else got themselves to last night, but decided she'd head over and see how the rails were going.  Hopefully she'd have good news to share with everyone later.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

"They are dead Cissy... they should stay like that" Elena tells Cissy.

"Well, what about golems!? They move and help you around" commented Lyn to try to break the tension.

"If I know correctly, they were not alive in the first place" Elena walks up to Cissy "Look, we have fought maybe too many undead by now. Too much to know this isn't right. He has no will, you order him to do things. He's not protecting you... you tell him to protect you. Cissy... he isn't REAL."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

"Lyn has Maggie, as I have Poe, they pretty much do what we order them and if the Paladin there summons his mount, does it not come right away--plenty of creatures do what they are told, Saxton does the same--he is doing no one harm and he's important because I took an oath to protect him and I have thus far."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Lyn has Maggie, as I have Poe, they pretty much do what we order them and if the Paladin there summons his mount, does it not come right away--plenty of creatures do what they are told, Saxton does the same--he is doing no one harm and he's important because I took an oath to protect him and I have thus far."



"They have feelings!" Elena exclaimed. "They are ALIVE! He has NO WILL. He CAN'T say no to anything you say!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2009)

Kara walks up during the commotion but says nothing, waiting to see exactly what's going on and how this will play out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

"And if he had said no to this duty, he wouldn't be doing this--it wasn't forced on him," Cissinei said, "But I tell you what, at the first sign of a true resurrection spell or awaken method, I'll bring him back, he's been like this what, two years?" Means I have eight more to grant him his life back and then he will be free to do as he wishes."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

"You will have to destroy the body to do the resurrection" says Lyn in the background. He didn't want to be in the middle of this fight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "You will have to destroy the body to do the resurrection" says Lyn in the background. He didn't want to be in the middle of this fight.



Cissinei glared at Lyn, "I can just unanimate him," she said "I'm sure that I have the spell for it."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

Lyn seemed to become smaller. "kk" he murmured. Maggie peaked out of his pocket wondering what was all that fuss...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2009)

Cissinei looked to Lyn, "I'm sorry, really--but its important to me that I keep the promises asked of me by the Order," she said. "It might seem selfish but I'd like nothing more than to have him resurrected, especially after all he's done." 

Poe moved over to Lyn, she could smell Maggie and was nosing about to see what Maggie was doing." 

Dee sighed, "I went over this with her when I got back," she said, "You can imagine how difficult it was for me after that Necromancers horse kicked me in the head when I tried to talk to it or after the armies of undead we've seen...but you get used to Saxton just being around..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

"Sorry, I... I just can't. It feels wrong. Is against everything I have fought for..." her hand moved unconsciously to her pendant. She realized this after a couple of seconds... it was the pendant of Pelor Sebastian had given to her years back. Maybe in truth, Pelor was for her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2009)

As she begins to realize what the issue is Kara steps forward slowly (taking care *not* to get between the two).  "I have to admit, I don't really understand what it is that you do Cissy," she looks from Cissinei to Lyn, "but at the same time, I don't really understand what it is any of you magicians do."

She takes a slow breath and looks to Elena, "but at the same time, we're here together.  We all have similar goals and aspirations.  Is it too much to ask you to give her the benefit of the doubt?  Have you seen her harm anyone that wasn't attacking us?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

"No Kara its alright," Cissinei said.

Cissinei looked to Dee and then to Elena, "Alright, well I will keep him away from you...sorry to have troubled anyone," Cissinei makes her way back to where the rope trick is with her head hanging. "Come on down the rope Sax..." her tone is somber.

When the skeleton drops out and stands before her she smirks, "Look, I'm not going to act like this is going to hurt because you don't feel anything...now you've got to go...I have a promise to keep to the Order so I still won't let anything happen to your body, but I can't let you follow me like this anymore, someone could hurt you."

With a mutter of something and some movements of her hands she reduced Saxton to a pile of bones and started to put them back in the bag of holding, "I promise that when I can I will bring you back, alive--I swore on that much." She lifted the bag and Poe jumped onto her back as she went to leave from the edge of town.

Pellegri called out, "You left this magic rope!" 

"Let the spell run out, there's plenty more," she said as she headed back to the north.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2009)

Elena sighed deeply. She didn't want to upset Cissy, but she couldn't let this happen. She moved over Sebastian. "... are you alright?" he checked his face, as Glenn had slap him with his glove.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2009)

Kara shakes her head and mutters under her breath.  She turns to the others, "and just what '_good_' was accomplished today exactly?  Some noble justice?  Or just scaring off a girl who hadn't wronged any of you?"

She turns and walks into the city, "I hope your all happy with yourselves."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2009)

She looks up to see Sebastian, "The Cleric--," she says, "Look, I know what you're thinking..." it's obvious that she's made this speech before, "That skeleton was helping these people," she explains.

"Don't listen!" Pellegri yells, "That skeleton, he was stealing the those things, I saw him carrying them..."

Sebastian frowned.  And walked away, shaking his head.  

"What the hell is going on!" she yells at them then looks at Sebastian disgusted. "Is this what clerics do? Fight with little girls and their pets? Look and ask questions first!"

Sebastian's response was terse.  His tone was flat, and level.  "Say that to me again when you've seen the ugly things that even the slightest dabbling in the things of Undeath will turn into.  Have you fought in hopeless battles, bringing broken men and women back from the brink of death time and time again--to fight against their dead comrades?  How many armies of the dead have you fought Heather?"

He began to walk away.  (I'm going to assume that 1)  He doesn't listen to Cissnei.  2)  Anyone who talks to him later is also moving away from the location of where it occurred).

"Her intentions are irrelevant.  Whether a Necromancer intends to do good or not, it will corrupt them--twist what they want, what lengths they are willing to go to.  It saddens me to see that you keep such company.  In fact, I'm shocked that Barnabeth even speaks with her.  He's supposed to be a Paladin."

Glenn interrupted him.  "Oh I get it! He saw your skeleton friend and went into his native exterminate undead mode! That makes sense. Still," Glenn paused a second as his gloved fist flew at Sebastian's face.

Attack roll d20+12
16+12 = 28

Damage
1d2+4
2+4 = 6 temporary damage

"That doesn't excuse your actions!"

Concentration Check to avoid Flinching.  1d20+14 (DC 16, 10 + damage done during the action).
19+14 = 33

Sebastian returned Glenn's punch with what amounted to a withering glare.  "Did I make an excuse Glenn?"  

He walked off.  He would be at the inn, packing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

Dee runs to tell Madeleine what's happened quickly, "Sebastian found out about Saxton," she said, "I need you to track Cissinei for me, stay out of sight and see where she goes!" 

Madeleine nods and without another word leaves from the camp. She heads out to find Cissinei. 

Dee fast tracks it over to the Inn where Sebastian is packing, she's smoking as she enters the smoke filled rooms of the inn and she finds the Cleric over his pack, "Sebastian, I was there with you and Elena and Lyn in those fields, I know what you saw and what you're talking about, but Cissinei is really young, maybe you should talk to her, not be mean, but just speak with her, she really doesn't want to be hated by you guys and she's more reasonable than I ever was..." 

Pellegri is floating around near Dee's face casting some light on it, "When I went back home I found out that no one there had forgotten me...but I didn't know how to stay put, Cissinei followed me when I left, she's been a constant companion--then Madeleine and Barbaneth came back." 

"Heh, he had a problem with it too, until Saxton pummeled a Mohrg that had grabbed him," Dee sighed, "I don't like her choice of perfession either, but I kind of accept her choice because she's my baby sister, please don't think less of her, it'd break my bloody heart to have this come between my friends and my own blood--just talk to her for me, tell her what's wrong with this, she might give it up if she comes to understand."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2009)

Sebastian paused.  "Dee.  I"m packing to leave now because I don't want to be put into a awful position.  I don't want you to be in that position either.  If she created that thing, then she qualifies as a Necromancer.  Do you know...hah...what the texts say we are to do with them?"  

He choked back what might have been a laugh, might have been a sob, while folding a set of Vestments.  "Barnabeth's vows...have more leeway than mine.  I'm almost obligated to kill your sister on the spot Dee, if I stay true to mine.  But if I stay true to myself and fulfill those obligations..."  The cleric stopped again.  "...I'll betray more then a friendship."

His shoulders slumped in defeat "I don't know a way out."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara shakes her head and mutters under her breath.  She turns to the others, "and just what '_good_' was accomplished today exactly?  Some noble justice?  Or just scaring off a girl who hadn't wronged any of you?"
> 
> She turns and walks into the city, "I hope your all happy with yourselves."



"I'm going after Cissinei." Glenn decided, "Necromancer or no, she's a injured woman traveling alone, which makes her a good target for those would do her harm. I'm not sure how long I'll be, but if I'm not back by the time the rail is fixed I will meet up with the rest of you at Sumtra. Of course, if anyone else who wants to come along, they're welcome to do so."

Before Kara gets too far, Glenn catches up her and tosses her bag of money with 1000 gold coins inside, "500 of that is Joshua's fee, use the rest to take care of his expenses, if his help proves to be more beneficial than expected toss in a bonus. Keep the rest as a fee for doing this for me. I'm not sure how long I'll be, but if i don't make it back in three days I'll try to catch up to the rest of you at Sumtra."

Glenn went back to the others if any of them wanted to go along, and then went after Cissinei.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

Dee sighed, "She already destroyed him," she said, "You don't have to worry about that, but we need a Cleric and I want you around," Dee paused, "You and Elena and Maddy and Barb--you're the first family I knew--and what's that thing, if you can get the little lass to resent? Will you stay?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2009)

Sebastian stopped packing for a moment, and turned to face her  "How much faith do you have in your younger sister Dee?"  The sudden question was odd.  He might have thought of something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

"I have a lot of faith in her," Dee said, "I've seen her do some pretty amazing things and she's highly intelligent, she's honestly a better person inside than me, she might just need some direction."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking in the direction Sebastian went then looking toward Glenn, Heather sighed.  “You’re a big chunk of meat.  Can you even talk to a girl?”  Heather said with a sad smile.  “I’ll help…”  she then turned to Coia.  “Keep on her trail.” she said to the wolf.  Coia gave a yip and began to follow Cissinei’s trail.  “Let’s go…” she said following the wolf.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2009)

"...Then would you promise, no swear me something?  In the event she ever goes...wrong"  The meaning of the emphasis Sebastian placed on that last word was clear.  It conjured images of undead armies, marching across the countryside, burning towns and cities, war.    "...promise me you will -deal- with her?"  His tone was almost pleading.  Dee would know what he meant by _dealing with her._

There was a palpable tension that hung in the warm air of the inn room.  _Carry this burden for me.  I beg you._  The words were unspoken, but he might as well have been shouting.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

"I suppose not," Glenn admitted with a smile. Truthfully, he thought he knew Heather well enough to know that she'd want to come along if he phrased it like that. He was glad he was right two reasons. It meant that Heather was the kind of woman he thought she was, which made him a little happy, not that he thought it would be to his advantage to admit that right now.

Of course that wouldn't stop him from admitting the other reason. "It's not man's place to tell a woman how she should feel," he continued, "I would probably just end up following her around until she figured out what she wanted to do, or got somewhere she would be safe. Who knows how long that would take."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

"You're asking me to kill my own sister if she goes off course?" Dee asked, "Well she's not going to go wrong--but what happens if I can do this for you?" asked Dee. "What does this do for you, I can make her do it, I know that much, Love."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

Chuckling slightly Heather shook her head as they followed Coia.  “Doing something like that is bound to…” she then looked at him through the glass of the helmet and shrugged.  “Well most men might get hurt following a woman around like that.  Could be kind of annoying if you don’t at least _talk_ to them…” Heather smirked at her words and teasing tone.  “She shouldn’t have gotten to far from us.  Though…maybe you can try and do one of those speeches you like.  You know the one…the fire in your heart and all that fun stuff…” she chuckled at first but thought maybe that wouldn’t be to bad.  “It seemed to work on everyone else…” she mumbled.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2009)

_"You're asking me to kill my own sister if she goes off course?" Dee asked, "Well she's not going to go wrong--but what happens if I can do this for you?" asked Dee. "What does this do for you, I can make her do it, I know that much, Love." 
_

"I will take an oath to never raise my hand against her for starters.  Is there anything else you would want in return?"  He doesn't seem to be taking this lightly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

Dee nods, "Thank you," she said, "I know how much all of this Cleric stuff means to you and how much the vows mean," she moved over and hugged Sebastian, "It took a lot not to just kill her outright, at least you could do that," Dee went leave. 

"It looks like we all changed," she stops as she's about to walk out the door, "It looks like all of us have something very different about us," Dee said, "Except you, you're just the same as you were--I know the whole undead things not your fault...and its just nice to know, someone didn't change." 

Dee goes back out of the room to meet up with Madeleine and find Cissinei

As Sebastian is packing his stuff, he finds something odd shoved into the side of his pack, it appears to be a piece of parchment. 

On it there are words written in another script.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Chuckling slightly Heather shook her head as they followed Coia.  ?Doing something like that is bound to?? she then looked at him through the glass of the helmet and shrugged.  ?Well most men might get hurt following a woman around like that.  Could be kind of annoying if you don?t at least _talk_ to them?? Heather smirked at her words and teasing tone.  ?She shouldn?t have gotten to far from us.  Though?maybe you can try and do one of those speeches you like.  You know the one?the fire in your heart and all that fun stuff?? she chuckled at first but thought maybe that wouldn?t be to bad.  ?It seemed to work on everyone else?? she mumbled.



It was truly a nice thing to have your ego stroked every once in a while.

"You really think so huh?" he said with a boastful grin, "Could it be that I've stoked the fire in your soul as well? In that case I'll give it my best shot! Just remember though that when a fired up soul makes up their mind about something they usually stick with it till the very end!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2009)

"Eh.  I didn't write this."  He picked it up and had a look at it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

It appeared to be in some Draconic Script, but there was no one in the room save for him and Deirdre. She had no way of writing such a thing. 

Outside Dee makes her way back north of the town to find Cissinei and Madeleine at a small hut that Cissinei made using a spell similar to the one she used before. 

The fog is starting to give way to a clear sky now...


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

Heather’s eyebrow rose at his words and she laughed.  “Stoked the fire in my soul?” she said laughing once more.  “I don’t know if you stoked the fires…yet…” she said watching Coia with a grin “I wonder what I would stick to…“ She was enjoying the company but she hoped they came across Cissinei soon she was actually a little worried.  “I think I am becoming soft…” Heather said to herself pressing the palm of her hand to the top of the helmet.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2009)

Sebastian stayed in the room.  Perhaps Dee could explain things to Cissinei.  And what on Earth was this script?  He didn't recognize it.  Maybe Pellegri could read it.  Archons speak any language they want to.  He went to look for her.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather?s eyebrow rose at his words and she laughed.  ?Stoked the fire in my soul?? she said laughing once more.  ?I don?t know if you stoked the fires?yet?? she said watching Coia with a grin ?I wonder what I would stick to?? She was enjoying the company but she hoped they came across Cissinei soon she was actually a little worried.  ?I think I am becoming soft?? Heather said to herself pressing the palm of her hand to the top of the helmet.



Heather's softer words told him more than her ones she said out loud, "One should never worry about about becomming soft!" Glenn declared, "softness is a perception that your old mind presents to you when a new mind is taking route and the old mind doesn't want to change. When that happens its usually best to embrace the new mind. A new outlooks usually stronger than the old one!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian stayed in the room.  Perhaps Dee could explain things to Cissinei.  And what on Earth was this script?  He didn't recognize it.  Maybe Pellegri could read it.  Archons speak any language they want to.  He went to look for her.




When Sebastian asked Pellegri if she could read, she turned a brighter shade of pink. "Um, I--can't--read," said Pellegri. The color of her light seemed almost as if she was blushing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Before Kara gets too far, Glenn catches up her and tosses her bag of money with 1000 gold coins inside, "500 of that is Joshua's fee, use the rest to take care of his expenses, if his help proves to be more beneficial than expected toss in a bonus. Keep the rest as a fee for doing this for me. I'm not sure how long I'll be, but if i don't make it back in three days I'll try to catch up to the rest of you at Sumtra."



Kara's voice was flat, "I'll take charge of this, you do what you think you have to."  Inwardly she smiled, a little shove to get things moving back in the right direction.

She'd spend the morning randomly talking to villagers, trying to help those that were overly stressed by yesterday's chaos or just providing a sense of normalcy to their day.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Heather's softer words told him more than her ones she said out loud, "One should never worry about about becomming soft!" Glenn declared, "softness is a perception that your old mind presents to you when a new mind is taking route and the old mind doesn't want to change. When that happens its usually best to embrace the new mind. A new outlooks usually stronger than the old one!



Heather?s eyes widened.  ?No.  Soft is not a good thing.  Not for me it isn?t.?  Heather said glancing at Glenn.  ?You being soft is a good thing.  For me it could only end with my demise.  A drow can not afford to be soft.  Around every corner there is someone that wants to put a knife through, what they assume, is my black heart.  So, no?soft is not good?? she says practically rambling at the implication of her worry over Cissinei and her enjoyment of Glenn.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2009)

Lyn would have followed Cissy where ever she went. Elena is was with Sebastian.

"Cissy, wait" Lyn exclaims. "Are you ok? I know this is hard... but, what is this order you speak about?" he asks her "Why do they accept this kind of necromancy? WHY did you join?" Lyn had so many questions. He was trying to understand Cissy's choice, and for the moment, the answers beyond him.

Elena in the other hand joined Sebastian soon after. "Are you alright, Sebastian?" she ask concerned. "I swear I didn't know. She 'destroyed' the skeleton, or at least it seems like it turned back to normal bones... "  she sighed a little depressed. "...That was fairly unexpected... I don't think she realizes what is she dealing with. Are you or Dee going to talk to here?"

"Uh? What's that?" she ask for the note in draconic.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather?s eyes widened.  ?No.  Soft is not a good thing.  Not for me it isn?t.?  Heather said glancing at Glenn.  ?You being soft is a good thing.  For me it could only end with my demise.  A drow can not afford to be soft.  Around every corner there is someone that wants to put a knife through, what they assume, is my black heart.  So, no?soft is not good?? she says practically rambling at the implication of her worry over Cissinei and her enjoyment of Glenn.



Glenn put a hand Heather's shoulder and gently squeezed, "There will be no knifes stuck in your heart while I'm around."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

Elena would have passed Dee on the way into the room.

When Lyn finds Cissinei (or follows her, however its done) she has created a small hut North of the city, in much the same method that she created the one before. The one she has made this time is substantially smaller and its made of different materials, because of what's available in the area. 

Cissinei is crying when Lyn comes in, she sweeps her hair down over her face and tries to turn away a little.

_"Cissy, wait" Lyn exclaims. "Are you ok? I know this is hard... but, what is this order you speak about?" he asks her "Why do they accept this kind of necromancy? WHY did you join?" Lyn had so many questions. He was trying to understand Cissy's choice, and for the moment, the answers beyond him._

"You know I've never even used the animate undead spell?" Cissinei said, "Saxton was given to me that way, that was his name in real life--Saxton Kendell, he was dedicated to this Order and that's why he chose this...I did it because a force of undead attacked my home town when I was little, I was scared of them after that but when I learned of the Order and what they did, I realized that for someone with arcane might like ours, it was hard to fight undead without using undead."

She sighed, "I have no dream of being a Lich, I don't typically use Necromatic spells, but people won't believe that you can do it and stay away from the evils...so I'm giving it up anyway--even if I convinced Sebastian, there would be others and I can only do what I did for so long, one time I will slip up."

"B-but thanks for coming to check on me," Cissinei said before hugging Lyn. She then went back to packing. 

A few moments later, without much warning, Madeleine pops into the hut quietly and looks at the two of them, "Dee told me what happened," she said, "But we have to go right now--it looks like a raiding party is headed this way..."

"A raiding party?" Cissinei asked.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

Heather looked at him surprised.  Surprising to herself her cheeks felt slightly warm.  “Yeah…thanks…” she said softening for a moment before straightening her shoulders.  “I have survived this long.  I don’t need your protection.”  Heather said trying to put the wall back up.  “Let’s find that little brat…” the rudeness in her voices was evident but even to herself it didn’t sound like she really meant it in that tone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

Glenn and Heather come to a hut in the middle of the field, they can guess that this must be where Cissinei is hiding out. She gave Coia a hard time finding the place because she covered her tracks with some sort of magic. 

However, on the horizon Heather and Skylark notice some movement, people or at least humanoids it seems.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather looked at him surprised.  Surprising to herself her cheeks felt slightly warm.  ?Yeah?thanks?? she said softening for a moment before straightening her shoulders.  ?I have survived this long.  I don?t need your protection.?  Heather said trying to put the wall back up.  ?Let?s find that little brat?? the rudeness in her voices was evident but even to herself it didn?t sound like she really meant it in that tone.



"Of course," Glenn said, "I wouldn't be interested in you as something more than a comrade if I thought you needed my protection. Still, its always better to know your not alone."

At about this time they come up on the hut. "Hello in there!" he calls out as they arrive.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

“Good boy Coia…“ Heather says scratching his head as he wags his tail.  Then scowling at the movement Heather places a hand on Glenn’s arm.  “Glenn wait…” she says looking toward the figures.  “What is going on over there?” she asks him as she points at the movement she sees.  Coia turns his head and takes a step forward waiting for Heather’s command.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

Glenn readies his long bow while he and Skylark try to get a better view of the approaching humanoids.

Glenn's Spot
3+2 = 5

Skylarks' Spot
17+11 = 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

From what they can see, the creatures appear to be regular high elves.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

"High Elves," Glenn said, "They'll probably have bows. We shouldn't assume they're friendly."

Glenn drew an arrow back on his bow and fired high arching warning shot that would take several seconds to travel threw the air before it landed a bit short. He didn't have his armor on, so he needed to try to keep them at a distance while. If the Elves drew their own bows he could harass them and keep them at a distance while they planned their escape.

((Obligatory attack roll))
3+9 = 12


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

Remaining outside the hut Heather decided to watch and see what happened after Glenn went to check.  “Can you see what he is doing?”  Heather asks Coia causing the wolf to give a low growl in return.

Heather
Spot:
1d20+15
11+15 = 26

Coia
Spot:
1d20+4
12+4 = 16


((Wasn’t sure if they could see Glenn firing his bow.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2009)

> A few moments later, without much warning, Madeleine pops into the hut quietly and looks at the two of them, "Dee told me what happened," she said, "But we have to go right now--it looks like a raiding party is headed this way..."



"A raiding party?" asks Lyn fairly surprised. After a while, Glenn and Heather appear and catch a glimpse of a group of high elves.



> "High Elves," Glenn said, "They'll probably have bows. We shouldn't assume they're friendly."
> 
> Glenn drew an arrow back on his bow and fired high arching warning shot that would take several seconds to travel threw the air before it landed a bit short.



Lyn frowned. What was wrong with this Paladin!? "For Azure's sake, don't you know the meaning of DIPLOMACY!? You shot first!" Lyn facepalmed. 

"Glenn, you live with the motto of '_Hit first, ask questions later_' or what?" he will cast Mage Armor in himself because given the actions of the Paladin, this was going to end bad. "I could have blow them up from here. Did I? No. It would be rude." it was incredible to hear Lyn talking. He was lecturing him, giving him a lesson and gloating at the same time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

> "Glenn, you live with the motto of 'Hit first, ask questions later' or what?" he will cast Mage Armor in himself because given the actions of the Paladin, this was going to end bad. "I could have blow them up from here. Did I? No. It would be rude." it was incredible to hear Lyn talking. He was lecturing him, giving him a lesson and gloating at the same time.



"Oh shut up," Flynn said conversationally as he siddled in beside Glenn and Lyn. (Glenn, Flynn, and Lyn, lol) His crossbow was ready, and he held it easily across his chest. "Shooting Elves is fun. Lighten up a little." He aimed the crossbow casually, ready to shoot if the impulse struck him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "A raiding party?" asks Lyn fairly surprised. After a while, Glenn and Heather appear and catch a glimpse of a group of high elves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Quite Sorcerer. It was a warning shot. I wouldn't expect you to understand. If their intention is to storm in and attack us they will know that we're armed and prepared to fight them. If they still mean to attack us then they're now less likely to run in close. Which will buy us time in our withdraw."

"Always assume that if a large group of people come at you in the wilderness that they're intentions are hostile. If they where interested in talking peacefully, they'd have sent someone ahead. They may still do so now that they realize we're armed."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2009)

"Waait!" he puts raises his hands at Flynn. "We should wait to see what are they up to! And, shooting elves is NOT funny. They fight back... a lot." he said worried looking over to where they were. "I fought along with elves in a war, you really dont want elves to get angry at you" he warned.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

Flynn smiled and raised his crossbow a bit higher. "1. Yes, shooting Elves _is_ funny. Hilarious actually. Most are so stuck up they never even think they can die, right up until the arrow goes through their gut. 2. I know about Elves, my mom was one. Nice lady. Taught me how to use a sword. 3. I haven't had a decent slice of action in months, so please don't ruin this for me."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

"Your missing the point Flynn. We're outnumbered by a lot, we probably wont win a strait fight like this. Get the others out of the hut quickly and move back to town!"

By this point Glenn is trying to get everyone to fall back to town. For anyone who runs, he stays near the back of the group to try and cover their escape, but if they are not willing to run by this point, he leaves them behind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

Flynn sighs melodramatically. "Fine then." He arcs a high shot well over the raiding party and snaps his crossbow back into place along his back, beggining to run. Glenn was working on covering their escape, and Flynn watches the approaching raiders carefully.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena in the other hand joined Sebastian soon after. "Are you alright, Sebastian?" she ask concerned. "I swear I didn't know. She 'destroyed' the skeleton, or at least it seems like it turned back to normal bones... "  she sighed a little depressed. "...That was fairly unexpected... I don't think she realizes what is she dealing with. Are you or Dee going to talk to here?"
> 
> "Uh? What's that?" she ask for the note in draconic.



The Cleric's face turned to stone when she asked.  "It's out of my, our hands now."  His voice was flat and level.  "Do.  Not.  Worry.  About.   It."  The way he formed the words might suggest to Elena that it isn't something she needs to be prodding him about.

"Anyhow..." his voice shifted back to a normal tone.  "...I found this in my room.  I'd ask Pellegri to read it.  But she can't read.  I don't even recognize the language."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2009)

Elena took the note and tried to read it. "Uhm... no... I dont know what it says. It isn't orc, elven or celestial..." she told Sebastian. "Maybe Lyn or the other wizard guy might know more about this."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2009)

Lyn yells back at Glenn. "Glenn, come back here! My god... do you really know if they are THE raiders maddy spoke off?? " Lyn watched as Glenn tried to fallback to the town. "This is going to be a very funny story in a couple of years"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

“Damn…at least I could have had a reason to kill an elf…” Heather grumbled as she stays near the others ready to move.  Coia waits by her side.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

Heather and Coia can see the elves now, they seem wild, as if they're more rugged than any other elf she'd seen...some of them are covered in tattoos and body jewelry. 

Madeleine looked to all of them, "Dammit, they're not just raiders, they're Grel...we need to get back to the town as fast as we can..." she said. 

"What are the Grel?" asked Cissinei.

Madeleine grimaced, "Ask Heater...they're so bad they call the drow cowards for fleeing after the split, they'll kill me, Heather and Flynn and probably rape the rest of you to death...including Glenn," she paused, "We need to move."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

> Lyn yells back at Glenn. "Glenn, come back here! My god... do you really know if they are THE raiders maddy spoke off?? " Lyn watched as Glenn tried to fallback to the town. "This is going to be a very funny story in a couple of years"



"If we live that long," Flynn adds, shooting Lyn a brief smile. "Never good to mess with elves Lyn. Glenn and I tried to tell you, but Noooooo, you just had to have some fun."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

“Shit…” Heather said her eyes widening.  “She’s right.  We shouldn’t mess with them.  Who knows why they are here…Let‘s go people!  While we are still far enough ahead.”  She says looking at the group and shrugging.  “ I’m not waiting.”  Heather then turns toward town at a run.  Coia bounding by her side, his tail slightly tucked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2009)

"Well," Flynn says, watching Heather bound away. "Can't let a lady go off alone, now can we? Even though her status as 'lady' is questionable...I'll follow her, shall I?" He leaps with catlike grace over a rock and begins following Heather towards town.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2009)

"This is third time I've said this, Run!" I'll stay in the back and cover our escape, with Skylark I can out pace them easily, but the rest of you aren't running nearly fast enough yet! Start running already!"

Glenn turns around ocassionally to fire an arrow at the Grel, hopeing that if he manages to take down a few of them the rest will slow down.

Attack Roll
15+9 = 24

Damage Roll
7


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2009)

> "They'll kill me, Heather and Flynn and probably rape the rest of you to death...including Glenn," she paused, "We need to move."



"You mean... ME? RAPE-ME?" Lyn's face goes white. His grapple sucks...  



> "If we live that long," Flynn adds, shooting Lyn a brief smile. "Never good to mess with elves Lyn. Glenn and I tried to tell you, but Noooooo, you just had to have some fun."



Lyn raises an eyebrow. "Well, it was your friend there- who gave away our position... sooo. I'll have to finish the job." He turns around and casts a fireball at the center of the raiders.  "That should give them something to think about. Start running." he starts fleeing.

Fireball (720ft) Ref DC18 Half
Damage (20-ft.-radius spread)
8d6+1d4+1d6 → [2,5,3,5,6,5,3,4,3,2] = (38)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

The Grel are moving fast and as they others move to to decide what to do: 

Grel Attacks:
 1d20+13 → [7,13] = (20) Cissinei hit
1d20+13 → [15,13] = (28) Lyn Hit
1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33) Glenn hit
 1d20+13 → [18,13] = (31) Crit confirm
 1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29) Heather Hit
 1d20+13 → [5,13] = (18) Madeleine Miss

Damage Rolls:
1d10+3 → [8,3] = (11) Damage to Cissy
1d10+3 → [8,3] = (11) Damage to Lyn
1d10+3 → [9,3] = (12)x2 Damage to Glenn (24)
1d10+3 → [9,3] = (12) Damage to Heather

Only two of the grel are hit by Lyn's attacks:
1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)
 1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21) pass

The wind breaks the smoke around the creatures they're still moving towards the party, none of them have fallen yet.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2009)

As he stated before, Lyn is running like the wind to preserve his virginity intact. He hopes that the explosion of the fireball was enough for the people on town to hear. He needs his bodyguard... he needs Elena's back up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2009)

((That's an interesting question, how far from town is this happening?))

Meanwhile, Kara wanders somewhat aimlessly through the small town, taking a moment to peacefully enjoy a simpler life, free from politics, scheming, or combat.  Ah bliss.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

_Town is within sight, but unless the party starts shouting like mad no one will hear them..._

Cissinei has Poe stops to cast Windwall right between them and the Grel, she figures it will buy them some time. As she makes the motions and flings the feather out into the air as roaring gust grabs it. The next set of arrows that come down only come within two feet of Poe and are blown back. She runs to catch up with the group.

Peo leaps upoto Cissinei's shoulder, "Good girl," she rubs the cat's head. 

The party is approaching the from the side where the rail is being constructed...


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2009)

“RUN!”  Heather yells as she nears the train tracks and remembers the workers there.  Coia gives a loud bark.  “IF YOU WANT TO LIVE RUN!” she yells again.  “Lead me…” she says to Coia.  Heather pulls off the helmet, though keeps it in her hand, immediately losing her sight but Coia stays near her to guide her.  Heather is hoping the sight of a drow running full blast at them will cause them to run also.

Intimidation check
1d20+1
18+1 = 19


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2009)

_Intimidation checks are used to force crowd movement, you can use bluff checks too, but its usually harder. _


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2009)

"THE RAIDERS OF DOOM! THE HORDES ARE HERE! GET TO SAFETYYY!! NOOW RUUUN" Lyn screams like crazy. 

bluff 1d20+16 → [11,16] = (27)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 27, 2009)

"Well."  Sebastian held up the paper.  "We could get Lyn to read it.  You seen him around?"  His armor clanked.  "I had been preparing to leave.  But Dee convinced me otherwise."

The Cleric walked to the door.  "Pellegri.  Could you hide and keep an eye on things here?  Tell me if anyone comes into the room."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2009)

"Yeah let's go find him..." she agrees and prepares to leave. "You are staying. that's great... I'll thank Dee" he chuckles and leaves with him to find the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2009)

Pellegri makes some fast small circles, "Ooo a job for me!" she said excited, "I'll do my best...I'll make sure none of those cats break in here." 

It's not long before Sebastian steps out with Elena to hear the screams of Lyn and Heather not too far off. There's an explosion of light in the sky like a flare that just seems to fizzle out. 

The group hits the city but a few of the people stick around after Elena's yelling. Now the Grel have been making good time and they attack with rapiers. 

Attack:
1d20+10 → [3,10] = (13)
1d20+10 → [14,10] = (24)
1d20+10 → [14,10] = (24)
1d20+10 → [13,10] = (23)
1d20+10 → [3,10] = (13)
1d20+10 → [14,10] = (24)
1d20+10 → [12,10] = (22)
1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29)

Damage:
1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d6+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d6+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d6+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d6+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d6+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d6+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d6+3 → [2,3] = (5)

All eight of the people attacked are slaughtered but they have slowed the Grel down just by being in the way. Anyone who didn't get attacked has now gotten the picture.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2009)

"EEEEEEEELEEEENAAAAa, SEBASSSTIAAAAAAN!" Lyn screams at them at stops. Turns around and starts casts another fireball again.  "Dont let'em in town! Give the people time to run!" Lyn screams at the others. If they keep running, they will out run the town's folk. 

Initiative
1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25) 

Total Hit Points: 65 

Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [dexterity]+ 1 Narutal Armor +1 bracers +3MAGE ARMOR
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 16

Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:	+11	= 2+3 [base] +3 [constitution] +2 [rat] +1cloak
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1cloak
Will save:	+11	= 5+3 [base] +2 [wisdom] +1cloak

Lyn doesn't wait up and starts firing fireballs at them. 
"TAKE THIS" 

He will move 25ft away and then cast fireball every round. Move-Cast, Move-Cast. He wont stay anywhere near them. 

Fireball DC18
8d6+1d4+1d6 → [1,1,2,5,2,5,1,2,4,5] = (28)
8d6+1d4+1d6 → [6,6,4,3,6,3,2,2,3,1] = (36)
8d6+1d4+1d6 → [6,6,4,6,5,6,4,6,3,2] = (48)
8d6+1d4+1d6 → [2,3,4,2,5,5,3,3,2,5] = (34)
8d6+1d4+1d6 → [4,3,6,2,5,2,4,2,4,6] = (38)

If Elena and the other melee fighters get could be affected by the blast of the fireball, Lyn will change his strategy to MAgic Missiles. He will shoot them to the enemies who are surrounding the party members, to avoid flanking.

Magic Missiles
4d4+4 → [4,3,4,1,4] = (16)
4d4+4 → [4,2,4,3,4] = (17)
4d4+4 → [4,2,2,1,4] = (13)
4d4+4 → [3,1,3,1,4] = (12)
4d4+4 → [4,3,1,2,4] = (14)
--------------------------------------------------

Elena

Initiative 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)

Total Hit Points: 85
Armor Class: 22 = 10 +6 [breastplate] +3 [heavy wooden] +3 [dexterity]

Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:	+8	= 5+2 [base] +1 cloak
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1cloak
Will save:	+8	= 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2 [iron will] +1 Aura +1cloak

Elena hears Lyn and knows there's something really wrong. She will move twice her speed to defend him and the town's folk. 

"You bastards!" Elena screams showing clear anger realizing the strange elves have just killed some people. 

She will stay and use full rounds. "Come and get me!" she taunts trying to distract them from the commoners. 

NUSINTIA ATTACK -Great CLEAVE-

*Spoiler*: __ 



First Attack	      .....................	Second Attack	
1d20+14 → [11,14] = (25)	................	1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)	
1d20+14 → [10,14] = (24)	................	1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)	
1d20+14 → [16,14] = (30)	................	1d20+9 → [1,9] = (10)	
1d20+14 → [11,14] = (25)	................	1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)	
1d20+14 → [9,14] = (23)	................	1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)	Critic!!


First Damage	.......................	Second Damage	
1d8+9+2d6 → [7,9,6,1] = (23)	...............	1d8+9+2d6 → [6,9,2,2] = (19)	
1d8+9+2d6 → [4,9,6,2] = (21)	...............	1d8+9+2d6 → [1,9,1,4] = (15)	
1d8+9+2d6 → [2,9,3,2] = (16)	...............	1d8+9+2d6 → [1,9,4,6] = (20)	
1d8+9+2d6 → [2,9,5,5] = (21)	...............	1d8+9+2d6 → [4,9,6,5] = (24)	
1d8+9+2d6 → [6,9,2,5] = (22)	...............	1d8+9+2d6 → [3,9,1,6] = (19)


 

Critic Confirm
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
1d8+9+2d6 → [1,9,1,5] = (16)

Cleave 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attaks
1d20+14 → [13,14] = (27)
1d20+14 → [12,14] = (26)
1d20+14 → [7,14] = (21)
1d20+14 → [7,14] = (21)
1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34)

Damage
1d8+9+2d6 → [3,9,3,3] = (18)
1d8+9+2d6 → [7,9,4,3] = (23)
1d8+9+2d6 → [7,9,4,3] = (23)
1d8+9+2d6 → [7,9,6,1] = (23)
1d8+9+2d6 → [6,9,5,4] = (24)


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2009)

"I'm going to need some of that magic armor stuff if you guys can spare it!"

As Elena runs by Glenn does a 180 falls in step behind her and draws his long sword. While Elena causes havoc in the front, he can stay behind her and guard her back while picking off the Elves that survive her attacks. With Elena in front, they would need to be completely surrounded for more than 2 or 3 Grel to attack Glenn at once. Its was perfect, but it kept him in the fight and made it more survivable for him.

Glenn's initiative d20+5
17+5 = 23

Hp: 70 (56)
AC: 11 +1 Dexterity

Glenn is holding action to attack after Elena each round. His target is the weakest opponent who survives Elena's Great Cleave, which he'll attack using his longsword.

Attacks [+12/+7]
19+12=31 (Possible Crit);14+7=21;
6+12=18;16+7=23
11+12=23;8+7=15
13+12=23;3+7=10
13+12=23;17+7=24

Damage
3+4=7(14);2+4=6
2+4=6;4+4=8
4+4=8;8+4=12
2+4=6;7+4=11
5+4=9;8+4=12

Crit Confirmation
10+12=23; Crit Damage 14

In the event that Glenn's HP drops bellow 20, he uses Lay on Hands on himself for his full 32 hp for today that round instead. If Elena falls bellow 20 before he does he does the same for her.

Also, after using a Lay on hands, Glenn's tactic changes to fight defensively. which would give him a +2 to his AC while putting a -4 penalty on the rest of his attacks.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 27, 2009)

"What the..."  The Cleric unbuckled his shield and broke into a run "I think we found Lyn!"


Concentration check for Spellcasting on the Run:  1d20 + 

Initiative: 1d20+4
16+4 = 20

HP: 79
AC: 20 (20 FF)

- Saves -
Fort: +14
Ref: +6
Will: +15

Round by Round:  Sebastian's primary concern is to get in among allies, give them time to respond.  He's going to move as fast as he can in heavy armor, having torn a page out of what appears to be a sacred text.

1 (Or just before combat):  The Cleric invokes a spell, calling upon the power of his God to course through his veins.  "...become one with my Soul, One with my Body, and let us walk the Path of Destruction together!"  

Sebastian expends a turning to increase the caster level.  
1d20+9
9+9 = 18. +2 bonus to CL.  All this does is increase the duration.

Divine Power on himself.  BaB increases to character level (+8/+3).  +6 bonus to STR,  10 temporary HP.  Duration: 10 rounds


2:  Sebastian starts shouting something, a spell of Recitation (Spell Compendium page 170).  But he also expends a turning attempt as a free action to increase the power of the spell first.
1d20+9
7+9 = 16.  Caster level increased +2.  

Recitation provides a +2 Luck bonus to attacks, saves, and the AC of allies within 60 feet of the Cleric.  If they follow the same Deity, this bonus increases to +3.  Spell duration is 10 rounds.

3:  The Cleric invokes a Shield of Faith around anyone nearby, using the positive energy granted by his connection to the Divine to increase the power of the spell.

1d20+9
14+9 = 23.  +4 to Caster Level
Shield of Faith, Mass.  All allies within 60 ft or of the Cleric receive a +4 deflection bonus to AC.

4:  The Cleric follows Elena into the melee, swinging his mace like a man possessed.  At this point his attacks are at +16/+11.  AC is 27.  STR is somewhere around 21.  

Alternatively, if the raiders don't seem to be ganging up on anyone (Sebastian will pay special attention to noncoms/the fragile), or trying to break off contact--he'll cast Spiritual Weapon, directing a glowing green mace of pure force to go and ruin the raiders' day.

If Melee-ing
1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29)
1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22)

Damage:  
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d8+5 → [4,5] = (9)

If Spiritual Weaponing

*Spoiler*: __ 




Spiritual Weapon:  
Duration: 8 Rounds
Attack: +12/+7.  

Attacks:
1:
1d20+12 → [19,12] = 31

2:
1d20+12 → [12,12] = 24
1d20+7 → [17,7]   =24

3:
1d20+12 → [19,12] = 31
1d20+7 → [17,7]   = 24

4:
1d20+12 → [20,12] = 32.  Crit.
1d20+12 → [11,12] = 23.  Confirm.
1d20+7 → [16,7]   = 23

5:
1d20+12 → [17,12] = 29 
1d20+7 → [8,7]    = 15

6:
1d20+12 → [9,12]  = 21
1d20+7 → [13,7]   = 20

7:
1d20+12 → [15,12] = 29
1d20+7 → [2,7]    =  9

8:
1d20+12 → [7,12]  = 19
1d20+7 → [13,7]   = 20

Damage:
1d8+3

1:
1d8+3 → [8,3] = 11

2:
1d8+3 → [2,3] = 5
1d8+3 → [4,3] = 7

3:
1d8+3 → [3,3] = 6
1d8+3 → [4,3] = 7

4:
1d8+3 → [3,3] = 6
1d8+3 → [7,3] = 10.  16 total if confirmed
1d8+3 → [4,3] = 7

5:
1d8+3 → [1,3] = 4
1d8+3 → [3,3] = 6

6:
1d8+3 → [8,3] = 11
1d8+3 → [4,3] = 7

7:
1d8+3 → [7,3] = 10
1d8+3 → [1,3] = 4

8:
1d8+3 → [4,3] = 7
1d8+3 → [2,3] = 5




5:  Mace.  The number 1 Rape Deterrent.
1d20+16 → [18,16] = (34)
1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)

Damage:  
1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10)
1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)

6:  Good Times With Maces

1d20+16 → [12,16] = (30)
1d20+11 → [2,11] = (13)

Damage:  
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2009)

Kara swears at the sudden assault and makes her way to the rest of the party.

HP: 55
AC: 17 (15FF)
Fort: +4
Ref: +4
Will: +10

Init: 1d20+2
11+2 = 13

Elves are dexterous, time for the glory that is pack-feint!  Any target successfully feinted against loses it's dex bonus/dodge bonus to AC until the end of Kara's next round.

Her whip has a 15' reach, and with "group fake out" she can feint against every enemy in reach (second target -2, third target -4, etc).

She'll give priority to the Grel engaged in melee (obviously).  If things get ugly she'll drink her potion of invisibility and use her healing belt.  While invisible she'll help the wounded (untrained heal check is +5).

Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bluff Vs. Sense Motive+BAB
1d20+17
1+17 = 18




Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+17
19+17 = 36




Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+17
19+17 = 36




Round 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+17
1+17 = 18




Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+2
14+2 = 16


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Initiative*
Roll(1d20)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Flynn lets loose a crazy war scream and rushes forward, longsword drawn. He is (of course), attempting to engage the Grel in CQC, killing anything stupid enough to stand in front of him.

*Round 1*


*Spoiler*: __ 




(1d20)+61,11)=*12*

(1d20)+78,6)=*14*

*Damage*

(1d8)+48,4)=*12*

(1d8)+4,5,4)=*9*




*Round 2*


*Spoiler*: __ 




(1d20)+63,11)=*14*

(1d20)+616,6)=*22*

*Damage*

(1d8)+48,4)=*12*

(1d8)+48,+4)=*12*




*Round 3*


*Spoiler*: __ 




(1d20)+65,11)=*16*

(1d20)+617,6)=*23*

*Damage*

(1d8)+44,4)=*8*

(1d8)+43,4)=*7*




*Round 4*


*Spoiler*: __ 




(1d20)+61,11)=*12*

(1d20)+620,6)=*26*

*Damage*

(1d8)+41,4)=*5*

(1d8)+47,4)=*11*




*Round 5*


*Spoiler*: __ 




(1d20)+617,11)=*28*

(1d20)+610,6)=*16*

*Damage*

(1d8)+45,4)=*9*

(1d8)+41,4)=*5*


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 27, 2009)

Saves
Fort: 4 (2 + 2)
Reflex: 11 (6 + 5)
Will 2 (2 + 0)

Hit Points: 76 (10d6 + 18)
Armor Class: 20

Initiative:
1d20+5
20+5 = 25

Desi will use her quick reflexes to tumble through the enemy melee group (DC 25) to gain flanking bonuses for herself and one of her allies. If she is flanking an enemy, she gets sneak attack damage on the flanked enemy.


*Spoiler*: _Tumble Checks_ 




1d20+17
12+17 = 29

1d20+17
19+17 = 36

1d20+17
14+17 = 31

1d20+17
8+17 = 25

1d20+17
12+17 = 29





*Spoiler*: _Attacks_ 




1d20+10
19+10 = 29 CRIT Threat

1d20+10
19+10 = 29 CRIT Threat

1d20+10
5+10 = 15

1d20+10
5+10 = 15

1d20+10
17+10 = 27





*Spoiler*: _Crit Confirmations_ 



1d20+10
3+10 = 13

1d20+10
19+10 = 29





*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 



1d8+3
8+3 = 11

1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
4+3 = 7

1d8+3
8+3 = 11

1d8+3
6+3 = 9





*Spoiler*: _Sneak Attack_ 



4d6+0
6,4,4,3+0 = 17

4d6+0
6,1,2,2+0 = 11

4d6+0
1,6,1,4+0 = 12

4d6+0
4,2,5,2+0 = 13

4d6+04d6+0
2,2,2,4+0 = 10





*Spoiler*: _Crit Damage_ 



1d8+3
6+3 = 9

4d6+0
1,4,3,2+0 = 10


----------



## Kuno (Apr 27, 2009)

Heather runs into town then tries to find cover as she pulls her bow and begins to fire.

HP:  70
AC:  18 = 10+4(chain mail) +4 [dexterity in armor] 

Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3)

Initiative:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23



*Spoiler*: __ 



Longbow Attack 1d20+14

1d20+14
17+14 = 31

1d20+14
2+14 = 16

1d20+14
4+14 = 18

1d20+14
8+14 = 22

1d20+14
9+14 = 23




Longbow Damage 1d8+2

1d8+2
7+2 = 9

1d8+2
1+2 = 3

1d8+2
5+2 = 7

1d8+2
6+2 = 8

1d8+2
5+2 = 7







Rapid Shot
Attack
1d20+14
1+14 = 15

1d20+14
10+14 = 24

1d20+14
11+14 = 25

1d20+14
3+14 = 17

1d20+14
6+14 = 20

Damage
1d8+2
1+2 = 3

1d8+2
3+2 = 5

1d8+2
3+2 = 5

1d8+2
5+2 = 7

1d8+2
1+2 = 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2009)

(I was writing the battle and the power went out at my house, so I am at the school now, when I get home I will finish it up and post)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Desi - 25
Grel 1 - 25 DEAD
Lyn - 25
Heather - 23
Glenn - 23
Cissinei - 22
Sebastian - 20
Grel 2 - 19 DEAD
Elena - 19
Grel 3 - 18 DEAD
Grel 4 - 16 DEAD 
Flynn - 15
Grel 5 - 13 DEAD
Kara - 13
Grel 6 - 12 DEAD
Grel 7 - 10 
Grel 8 - 8 DEAD




The Grel were fierce fighters and seemed to be trying to slaughter anyone who ran from their onslaught. The village was filled with the screams of terrified people as they darted every which way. Desdenova moved in around the crowd valting passed and around people sharply. She is unable to move in and strike at first. 

The first of the Grel moves at an alarming pace towards the party, firing her bow as she moves, she's able to peg Desdenova with the bow but only does minor damage [-6]. Lyn pegs two of the Grel with his fireball, the same two he hit the first time [12-19 = DEAD][38-28 = 3] Heather's shot finished the second of those Grel off. [3-9 = DEAD]

Glenn, already wounded by the Grel once steps out to make an attack. His strike threatens the neck of one of the Grel, but the wild elf is able to deflect it with a sharp movement. Cissinei continues to run while Poe casts for her, her magic missile is able to nail one of the Grel in the chest, since he's evil it does extra damage [50-15 = 35].

Sebastian is across town when Desdenova begins her attack and he moves, shouting the entire time, invoking the divine powers to which he prescribes. One of the raiders nears him and he's got the chance to take a strike. With a swift motion and his increased strength he sweeps the mace under the legs of one of the Grel and brings it up as the vile elf falls to his back. Then he brings it down sharply burying it in the creatures chest [35-13 = 22][22-9 = 13].

((Its funny to note, Sebastian rolled a 29 and *22*, his first attack did *13 damage* and brought the Grel to *22 health*, his second attack did 9 damage and brought the Grel down to *13 health*))

The same Grel that Sebastian left laying in the dirt moves to one knee to get an attack in on Cissinei, the slams arrow into her upper chest almost bringing her to the ground [-10 crit]. In one mighty swing Elena brings down the Grel that fired the arrow at Cissinei, but is unable to hit the one next to him [13-23 = DEAD]

Another pair of the Grel landed a hits on Flynn [-6][-5] and Flynn retaliates with two attacks that the Grel manage to dodge. A Grel raider unleashes an arrow aimed for Sebastian that finds its way into the Cleric [-4]. Kara's first attempt to Feint the creatures fails. 

The next of the Grel to attack manages to land a hit on Elena [-6] and still another manages to hit Lyn [-14] wounding him pretty badly. Desdenova's second attack is much more effective, she manages to bring one of the Grel down all by herself [50-56 = DEAD]. 

Lyn, in anger from the attack manages to hit three of the Grel at once [50-36 = 14][50-36 = 14][50-18 = 32]. Heather's second shot however, misses. Glenn steps in to make three quick attacks (I missed your second the first time so I am giving it back!) Glenn hits one of the Grel all three times killing him [14-20 = DEAD].

Cissinei strikes out with another magic missile dealing much more damage than her first near dud, [32-23 = 9]. Sebastian gets his shield of Faith around the party. Elena manages to kill two of the Grel with a Cleave attack [14-23 = DEAD] [14-19 = DEAD]

One of the wounded Grel raises up to take a shot at Elena [-12] but he is battered to the ground by Flynn's second attack [9-12 = DEAD]. 

The final Grel backs away from the village, lowering his bow, it seems that you're a fierce bunch, far too strong to have come from anywhere around this part of the world," he yells in Common speak, but his words seem broken, "I shall spare your lives because of your bravery, for now..." 

*The Grel turns to make his escape, does the party let him go?*


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 28, 2009)

Desi draws her short bow and takes aim at the escaping Grel.

Attack:
1d20+12
7+12 = 19

Damage
1d6+0
6+0 = 6


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

Madeleine had been helping Dee shuttle people away from the fray, seeing that Desi too the chance to fight the last of the Grel, she opens fire on the creature too, Desi's attack does [50-12 = 38]. Madeleine is able to unleash two ice arrows. 

Maddy rolls:
1d20+11;1d20+7 → [20,11] = (31)
1d20+11;1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)

Crit Confirm:
1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30)

Damage:
 1d10+1+2d6+1d6 → [2,1,2,3,2] = (10)x2(20) 
1d10+1+2d6+1d6 → [9,1,1,5,3] = (19)

Madeleine's shots cut through the final Grel and he shambles a few feet before toppling over, [38-39 = DEAD] As he goes down a sort of calm slips back over the crowds of onlookers. 

*EXP: 850 for the whole Party
The Grel wear no armor, but all of them carry +3 Composite Bows. And between them all they have 2000 in GP (before being split up)
*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2009)

"you beat me to it" he chuckles at Maddy and her bow. "I was just about to send a fireball at that bastard. Talk about overkilling..."

Elena looks at the corpses of the Grel. "The only good thing they carry are their Longbows... Fine pieces of work indeed". Elena will try to keep one for her. She will give up her own Composite Longbow +2 instead. 

If the party decides to sell the 7 CLB+3 and the CLB+2, they would get a total of 1550gp + 2000 gp. Elena wont take any loot from the bows.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 28, 2009)

"Arrogant bastard" said the Cleric
as the arrows sprouted from the chest of the last Grel.  "...I don't suppose he would have let one of us go had the shoe been on the other foot."

His attention turned to the dead, and dying, the soft glow around him fading as the Divine Power left him.  

Maybe some of the Grel's victims could be still be saved.  Sebastian moved fast.  He hadn't brought his healer's kit, but maybe he could improvise. _(Some might be in negative HP. Not expecting to save any of them.  Ignore this if it isn't applicable)
_

*Spoiler*: __ 





Heal Checks for stabilizing the dying:  
1d20+15 → [7,15] = (22)
1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33)
1d20+15 → [8,15] = (23)
1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33)
1d20+15 → [14,15] = (29)
1d20+15 → [3,15] = (18)
1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33)
1d20+15 → [14,15] = (29)




Sebastian's attention then turned to the wounded party members.  His pace didn't slow as he began the process of removing arrows and sealing up wounds.

The feeling of skin, bone, and flesh knitting themselves back together has often been described as akin to that of jumping into an icy lake.  Enough to make someone shudder if they weren't ready for it.

Cure Serious Wounds (x5.  Oh Joy.  Can't speak with dead now  out of spells)

3d8+9 → [5,5,5,9] = (24)
3d8+9 → [6,5,5,9] = (25)
3d8+9 → [1,2,7,9] = (19)
3d8+9 → [7,6,4,9] = (26)
3d8+9 → [4,1,2,9] = (16)

Cure Light Wounds (x3)
1d8+5 → [4,5] = (9)
1d8+5 → [4,5] = (9)
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

As Sebastian is working an old man shambles around the corner of the buildings, the old man will more than likely catch the attention of everyone in the city who is out to see him because as he walks, he strips his clothes off until he's completely nude. 

Dee spots the man, "Well, what the Hell is he doing?" she asked.

He moves towards Sebastian and goes to grab at the cleric, "Brother, good Brother," he calls out. "Thank god you've come--" the old man said. 

By now all that the man has on his person is his spectacles, his beard and a walking stick, "You've got to help me!" he says again.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 28, 2009)

"Be on your guards... they might return." Desi cries. She searches for any of the Grel that might still be a live. If she finds any, she gives them a coup de grace.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2009)

soulnova said:


> If the party decides to sell the 7 CLB+3 and the CLB+2, they would get a total of 1550gp + 2000 gp. Elena wont take any loot from the bows.



((Er, a Composite Longbow's worth 100gp, 400gp for a masterwork (required for enchantment), +3 enchantment makes that 18400gp each.  Standard sale rate is 50% of the value, so they should sell for 9200gp in an open market.  x7 that's 64400gp to split. (+4200 for the +2, +2000gp in cash).  I'd suggest we wait until we get to a real city to sell them though, and Kara might be able to negotiate a better selling rate.))

((Or am I missing something and these are just Str +3 nonmagical longbows (in which case they're worth 400gp for standard or 700gp for masterwork))

Kara dusts herself off, "what in the blazes happened?  Did someone pick a fight with some elves?  Don't we have enough enemies?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2009)

Elena covers her face while the man strips. As he turns to see what's going on there, everyone can hear Lyn in the back."OH MY EYES! "

Edit: Lyn:





> ((Or am I missing something and these are just Str +3 nonmagical longbows (in which case they're worth 400gp for standard or 700gp for masterwork))



((Standard = 400gp selling at 200gp x 7 = 1400 + 150 (from CLB+2) = 1550gp ))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2009)

((Glenn will swap out his longbow for one of the composite bows.))

Glenn's arrow wound was deep, too deep to just pull out. It had to be pushed threw. Gritting his teeth, he pushes the arrow threw the rest of the way before grabbing the end and pulling it out the rest of the way.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As Sebastian is working an old man shambles around the corner of the buildings, the old man will more than likely catch the attention of everyone in the city who is out to see him because as he walks, he strips his clothes off until he's completely nude.
> 
> Dee spots the man, "Well, what the Hell is he doing?" she asked.
> 
> ...



"Good God man, put your clothes back on or you'll catch your death of cold!  There are ladies present!"  Sebastian says something in Celestial, a sort of prayer designed to *Calm* someone's *Emotions* (As well as un-confuse them.  Save DC is 16).


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Good God man, put your clothes back on or you'll catch your death of cold!  There are ladies present!"  Sebastian says something in Celestial, a sort of prayer designed to *Calm* someone's *Emotions* (As well as un-confuse them.  Save DC is 16).



"Forget the women" Lyn says "I was never supposed to see THAT. My mind will be scarred for the rest of my life"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2009)

Flynn brushes himself off, inspecting his wounds. Suddenly an icy shock hits him, and his back arches spasmodically. But it's only Sebastion, healing the party. "Oh...right, thanks. Been a while since I've worked with Clerics...the Sarder job. Damn that was a good one, gotta tell you about it sometime." He grins and turns to Kara.



> Kara dusts herself off, "what in the blazes happened? Did someone pick a fight with some elves? Don't we have enough enemies?"



"I know!" Flynn exclaims, patting her on the back. Wasn't that awesome?! I know I got one or two, how many did you get? Whoever killed the most gets a free beer on me!" He announces to the rest of the party.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2009)

> Lyn I
> Heather I
> Elena III
> Flyn I
> ...



"That would be me" Elena raises her hand counting at her kills. "but instead of beer, I would gladly accept a steak..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2009)

"Elena, huh? Great job there. Sorry, no steak, you''l have a beer. And you'll like it." He says threatningly. Then he breaks out into a grin. "Just kidding. Have a steak if you want." He tosses Elena a few coins. "Have fun."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2009)

The Observer said:


> "I know!" Flynn exclaims, patting her on the back. Wasn't that awesome?! I know I got one or two, how many did you get? Whoever killed the most gets a free beer on me!" He announces to the rest of the party.



Kara inhales sharply and pulls away, "I'm not much for fighting myself."  She softens a moment later, "but it does look like once the battle was joined proper the damage was kept to a minimum."

"Wish I knew what happened, I didn't think Elves were this aggressive?  Is there a war going on?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara inhales sharply and pulls away, "I'm not much for fighting myself."  She softens a moment later, "but it does look like once the battle was joined proper the damage was kept to a minimum."
> 
> "Wish I knew what happened, I didn't think Elves were this aggressive?  Is there a war going on?"



"Grel," Glenn said, "They're Grel. When we found Cissinei outside of town they'd already formed a little war party to attack us."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

With the old man now calmed he proceeds to tell Sebastian how this dragon killed all of his chickens, and not just the big chickens the little chickens too. 

Cissinei tries her best not to look towards the old loon. 

Madeleine pipes up to tell the rest of the group, "Any Elf, Half-Elf or Drow worth their salt should know, the Grel are not to be toyed with. When the Drow and the Elves split, the Grel are the Elves that stayed behind to fight the Elves up here on the surface--they're nastier than the Drow, more cunning and more devious, several attempts to combat them have been made but they're too resilient..." she said. 

Lady Constance, who had spoken with Sebastian that morning wanders up, "Lord Tyrenous of the High Elf Council called them one of the most worrying threats to society," she said as she moved closer to the group. "Excuse me for butting in like that," she said, "I'm Sister Constance, I spoke with one of you earlier--it seems you caused quite a stir here."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 28, 2009)

_With the old man now calmed he proceeds to tell Sebastian how this dragon killed all of his chickens, and not just the big chickens the little chickens too.

Cissinei tries her best not to look towards the old loon._

Sebastian truly felt sorry for the old man and slipped him two gold pieces.  "There there...It's awful I know, I can't bring them back, but at least this way you'll still have chicken.  Now put some clothes on."

_Lady Constance, who had spoken with Sebastian that morning wanders up, "Lord Tyrenous of the High Elf Council called them one of the most worrying threats to society," she said as she moved closer to the group. "Excuse me for butting in like that," she said, "I'm Sister Constance, I spoke with one of you earlier--it seems you caused quite a stir here."
_

"...Well we're quite the odd soup aren't we Sister?  I wonder if my little Archon friend has gotten bored yet, guarding the inn from evil cats."  Sebastian's status as a Cleric is painfully obvious this time around, at least by the marks on his armor, the Holy Symbol around his neck--and she might recognize his cloak from this morning.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2009)

"Grel," Kara pondered, the word foreign on her tongue.  She considered this a moment but a racial war was somewhat beyond her abilities, at least for now.

Instead she turned her attention on the old man.  Forcing herself to ignore his absence of clothing she approached him and spoke.  "The dragon yesterday?  You can rest easy, your chickens have been avenged."  Racial wars she may not be able to do anything with, but she may be able to help a lone man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

The old man made his way off gathering his clothes about his nether regions. 

Sister Constance smiled, "I could kind of sense the divine in ye though," she said with a smile, "Even before yonder Archon spoke up about the matters," without her habit she was quite different looking. Her hair was black and long, her eyes were a slate gray color. She let her smile fade, "A terrible thing that these raiders have done to these parts--and so soon after the dragon." 

Through all of this Cissinei wasn't sure how comfortable she was, now there were more clerics, crazed elves--and there was something else about all of this she couldn't seem to get a grasp on. 

"Usually the Grel drag off a few of the people," Constance said, "Most of the time they treat their slaves well enough, but in their attacks they try and stir up as much fear and confusion as they can."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2009)

"A slave is still a slave. No matter is they are treated -_well enough_-" Elena said nailing Nusintia to the ground as if she was stabbing one imaginary Grel there. "Will they attack the town again?" Elena asked concerned. Maybe they could spend some time helping in other ways.

((Anyone else going to take a bow? Just to know how many gp are we getting))


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2009)

"Has anyone seen Joshua today?" Glenn asks. "I haven't seen him since last night."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

Constance shook her head, "There's no telling, sticking around here they may attack five more times this week or not at all for years. They wander in nomadic tribes. Predicting their movements is as impossible as predicting the temperaments of the weather. I'd say its best to move on if you have somewhere to be..." Constance said


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2009)

Kara approached Glenn, "That reminds me, here is your money back."  She hands him the pouch with his gold.

"As much as I'd like to stay here and wait, my obligations to Cindy and Nimbus take priority.  I'll be happy to help with whatever I can until the rail's fixed, but I'll be leaving soon after.  I understand if others feel differently."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2009)

"Now that you mention it... I haven't been bothered so Joshua is not around" 

Elena approaches Sebastian. "Is there anything I could help you?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2009)

((Heather will trade her +2 CLB for the +3))

Chuckling at the naked old man Heather then shivers as the Grel are talked about.  “Nasty bunch.  Best stay clear…” she says thinking about what had been told to her.

Heather bent down and checked Coia to be sure he was safe as she continued to think about the Grel.

"We are going with you Kara, not much we can do though."  Heather said with a sigh as she put the helmet back on.  "Just wait till the rail is fixed."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2009)

((Kara will trade her not-even-masterwork longbow for one of the +2 CLBs))

"Yes, I'm all for helping defenses here.  But I can't stay here forever.  So 2 more days seems as reasonable a limit as anything."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2009)

"I'll have to give this some thought," Glenn said, "on one hand, I would like to go stay and take care of the Grel, but on the other I've given my word to Nimbus to find him a way out of the cave. A man never backs out of his word though, so I guess that means I'll be going Sumtra."

"Tomorrow though, Skylark and I will search for Grel encampments. If we stick to about 1/4 mile in the air we will stay out of range of their attacks. The Grel themselves will be difficult to spot, but it will be difficult for them to hide their camps."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2009)

"I don't really know anything about these 'Grel,'" Kara began.  "But if they see you scouting from the air wouldn't that just make them more suspicious of the village?"

"If their raiding party never returns any number of things could have happened.  But if they see you they might assume some sort of army is present here with flying scouts and respond with a much larger force."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2009)

Lyn will sigh and go look around for Joshua. "Given my luck...." he mumbles as he sends maggie to help him with the rats.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2009)

Sister Constance listens to the party as they are speaking and then replies to them, "It would be against any kind of sense for you to find the Grel stronghold, killing eight of them is no issue, in the forest a Grel is practically invisible, there could be 1000 of them--considering that one a few hundred chased away thousands of Elves, it might be ill advised for you to provoke aggression from them."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 28, 2009)

“As much as I hate to admit it…she’s right…” Heather say pointing at the woman.  “Leave them be.  We can be prepared if they attack again while we are waiting for the rail.  But let it go at that.  No point in getting killed.”


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Glenn sighed and said, "Alright then, no scouting. I'm going to go look for Joshua though, and make sure he didn't get captured by Grel."

Glen takes off in the direction where Joshua set up his temporary house last night. Hopefully he'd still be there. At least if he where ambushed there would probably be some sign.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

Joshua is just hiding behind one of the houses unharmed.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

"Joshua my boy! There you are!" Glenn said as he approached, "I'm glad to see the Grel didn't take you. The rumor I keep hearing is that they take prisoners as sex slaves."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

Joshua scoffed, "Did the Elf or the Drow tell you that? I'm sure that they're full of lies about the Grel, the three races utterly hate each other." He seemed angry as Glenn spoke to him, like he didn't want to be bothered anymore. He followed Glenn as he walked.

Cissinei watched nervously as Joshua came back, Dee led her away from the group to speak with her over on the corner of the building, "Look, before you say anything about what happened back there with the Cleric," Cissinei knew her sister too well. 

With a quick motion Dee slammed her back into the side of one of the houses, glancing around to see if anyone had spotted the action, Listen," Dee said holding her by the collar of her cloak, "Do you know what the Cleric told me?" 

"No..."

"Do you?" Dee repeated, "He said that next time you start taking up taboo arcana again you're going to have to be killed--not by him, but by me..." 

"You wouldn't," Cissinei said, "You'd never do that--"

"I'd sooner kill myself, but you're bloody profession has been closing doors to us every sense we started this together," Dee said, "Barbaneth spoke with me several times before he was convinced you weren't going to kill us all in our sleep--but Cissinei I love you and I'd rather you didn't have a hard life spent in isolation," she paused, "Do you think that Lyn or any other boy would want to be with a girl who practiced magic with dead bodies. Go ask him, just, I dare you!" 

"Boys don't like me any--" Cissinei started to say, but was cut off by Dee.

"Don't give me that bullshit," Dee sighed, "Now look, I just wanted to let you know all of this before further problems arise." 

"Alright," Cissinei said.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

"Lucky boy" Lyn jokes behind Glenn as he was also looking for Joshua. "I saved your ass. You can thank me later". 

"well then, we should stay on ward, in case they send another raiding party to check on the fallen ones" Elena told Sister Constance. Elena will look for the highest point around to keep watch.

Lyn will take the remaining bows and proceeds to sell them.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Joshua scoffed, "Did the Elf or the Drow tell you that? I'm sure that they're full of lies about the Grel, the three races utterly hate each other." He seemed angry as Glenn spoke to him, like he didn't want to be bothered anymore. He followed Glenn as he walked.



"The half-elf if you must know," Glenn said quietly, "So, kid, what has you upset."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

Lyn sells:
6 CLB +3 = 1200gp
1 CLB +2 = 150gp
LB = 37 gp 5 sp

TOTAL= 1387 gp 5sp


Giving each character a grand total of:
154gp 11sp From the bows
200gp From the corpses


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

“Well damn…” Heather says looking down at Coia.  “Shall we wander?  Find something to eat?  Or something to drink?”  

Coia gave a bark and a wag of his tail while he looked up at Heather.  “That settles it.  Let’s go…” Heather says beginning to walk into town, trying to find some place.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 29, 2009)

_Constance shook her head, "There's no telling, sticking around here they may attack five more times this week or not at all for years. They wander in nomadic tribes. Predicting their movements is as impossible as predicting the temperaments of the weather. I'd say its best to move on if you have somewhere to be..." Constance said
_

Sebastian sighed.  "Then it seems there's little we could do here more than we've already done. Unless..."  he paused for a moment and then shook his head "...no, that would never work.  Anyway, there's a Lich I must deal with.  But I suppose we might be through here again sometime."

Elena approaches Sebastian. "Is there anything I could do to help you?"

"Elena...about Dee's sister, and her um...you know.  Think nothing of it, say nothing of it.  In fact, treat her normally.  For our purposes, that aspect of her...studies, do not exist.  That matter is in Dee's hands now.  She knows her sister better than anyone else, and I trust her judgement."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

"Tell you what Joshua, you can tell me later. Here." he said as he fished in his pocket for a few coins, "Go get yourself something to eat, try to spend some time with the others and get to know them better when you get a chance. Adventuring is a dangerous line of work. A real man should never hide while his comrades are in danger. If I had gone to your camp and found that the Grel had taken you, I would have gone to rescue you myself, even as battered as I am. Your comrades are your lifeline. You depend on them as much as they depend on you. Understood?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Well damn?? Heather says looking down at Coia.  ?Shall we wander?  Find something to eat?  Or something to drink??
> 
> Coia gave a bark and a wag of his tail while he looked up at Heather.  ?That settles it.  Let?s go?? Heather says beginning to walk into town, trying to find some place.



After talking to Joshua, Glenn ran into Heather as in town, "Joshua is fine, I found him hiding behind a house."

Glenn definitely seemed a bit more subdued than usual.

"Mind if I join you?" he asked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Lucky boy" Lyn jokes behind Glenn as he was also looking for Joshua. "I saved your ass. You can thank me later".
> 
> "well then, we should stay on ward, in case they send another raiding party to check on the fallen ones" Elena told Sister Constance. Elena will look for the highest point around to keep watch.



Sister Constance shakes her head, "You're not even sure where the Grel came from, besides its not like them to send a party out after someone--if their warriors died, they'd think them unworthy and leave them."



strongarm85 said:


> "The half-elf if you must know," Glenn said quietly, "So, kid, what has you upset."
> 
> 
> strongarm85 said:
> ...



Joshua nods and goes off to find some food.

Cissinei makes her way back over to the group, running her fingers through her dark hair, "I think I'm going to go have a bath--" she said as she passed by them, "Maybe just soak, I'm a bit stressed." Her tone was somber and after that she walked away.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

Elena nods at Sebastian. "I was thinking the same thing. Hey, when you are done, would you like to take breakfast here in town? Seems like we found enough money to pay the meals" she joked showing her part of the loot. 

Lyn will wait for Cissy after she's done bathing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

Cissinei goes down by the watering hole where the spring is and she uses a small spade shovel to dig a hole, if Lyn is nearby he can hear this...


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Sebastian hoped Dee hadn't been too hard on her sister.  Asking her to, well, had been a bit of moral accountancy. 

_
Elena nods at Sebastian. "I was thinking the same thing. Hey, when you are done, would you like to take breakfast here in town? Seems like we found enough money to pay the meals" she joked showing her part of the loot.
_

His stomach growled.  "Breakfast Elena?  That sounds simply...divine. I still have to have Lyn look at that...thing though."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

"Uhm, Cissi?" Lyn calls from the distance, he's looking the other way. Who knows why women need to digg holes for? "Errh, you ok? I would like to chat with you when you are done bathing. Is that alright with you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

Startled, Cissine jumps a little, "Sorry," she said, "I'm not exactly bathing," she admits. "I just came over here to bury some stuff," she throws her spell book open and slowly reads a canthrip for moving dirt, "You can speak to me now she says afterwards. 

As Lyn speaks she starts to empty Saxton's remains into the hole along with many other materials that she carried. She keeps on finger bone and places it in a pouch, "All I need for the Resurrection spell," she says as she stands over the pile of things and hits it with a scorching ray. 

"Maybe things should stay dead unless they're going to be brough back, right," she says as she looks down at the burning pile of things. 

((she's burned her necomancy materials))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

"You... wont burn your book, right?" he asks her looking at the pile of burning. He takes a stick and starts poking the fire, like many kids do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

She glances back over her shoulder, "My spell book?" she asks, "No, its still full of other spells that I will be needing what's coming up--whatever that may be." She paused, "But what did you want to talk about? I'm going to pick up a few things while we're here and we can talk while we walk." 

Dee goes back to Sebastian, "There," she starts, "Its done--she shouldn't be trouble anymore," she expects that he knows what she means.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Sebastian sighed.  Strife was not one of the things he relished.  "Alright then.  Though...I hope you weren't too hard on her.  I asked you to take charge because I would be obligated to be harsh."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

Walking through town, Heather watches for a tavern that might be open.  “See anything good Coia?”  Heather asks the wolf.  He whines slightly as they walk.  “That seems like a good place…” Heather nods in the direction of a tavern and walks in.  “I need a drink and a meal!”  she calls to the bar keep setting a couple of gold pieces on the table as she sits and takes off the helmet.  Coia gives a soft bark as he lays down near her feet.  “Make that two meals!”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian sighed.  Strife was not one of the things he relished.  "Alright then.  Though...I hope you weren't too hard on her.  I asked you to take charge because I would be obligated to be harsh."



"I'm not the delicate type much," Dee said, "I wasn't any harder than she could take," Dee said. "Although Cissinei isn't as tough as me--that's just her condition. But you'll have no more trouble out of the lass." 

As they were speaking Poe jumped up on Sebastian meowing and pawing at his face, the cat, rightfully, couldn't talk to him. But it was obvious that the little thing wanted something.

*Inside the tavern:
*A man who at a table full of other men stands and moves in the direction of  Heather, "We don't allow your type in here," he says, "But the wolf can stay." All of his buddies chuckle at this.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

Turning her red eyes to the man she looks him up and down.  “My type?  And what exactly would that be?” she asks him almost sweetly.  Coia gives a low growl as he stands.  “I pay just like you.  And, do you really want to be messing with me?  Or should I just make sure those Grel get you next time.  Though I don’t know if you would worth their time or effort.  Now why don’t you take your ass and go sit back down where you belong and mind your own damn business!” Heather snaps the end part her eyes narrowing, she puts a staying hand on Coia.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Sebastian grabbed Poe by the scruff of the cat's neck.  Guess who has ranks in Handle Animals.  "Isn't this her cat?  Little bugger wants to attack me for some reason."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Turning her red eyes to the man she looks him up and down.  ?My type?  And what exactly would that be?? she asks him almost sweetly.  Coia gives a low growl as he stands.  ?I pay just like you.  And, do you really want to be messing with me?  Or should I just make sure those Grel get you next time.  Though I don?t know if you would worth their time or effort.  Now why don?t you take your ass and go sit back down where you belong and mind your own damn business!? Heather snaps the end part her eyes narrowing, she puts a staying hand on Coia.



The man chuckled, "Word around town is, the Grel are just as scary to you as they are to the rest of the world, looks like the big bad Drow aren't all their cracked up to be," the guy laughed. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian grabbed Poe by the scruff of the cat's neck.  Guess who has ranks in Handle Animals.  "Isn't this her cat?  Little bugger wants to attack me for some reason."



The cat stares at the Cleric and purrs lightly, Dee sighs, "Her little creatures are so weird, Saxton used to follow me to the bathroom and wait outside and her old familiar, a raven that she mistakenly burned to death, used to come perch on my headboard and watch me all night..." 

"I think that cat is being friendly," Dee added.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Inside the tavern:
> *A man who at a table full of other men stands and moves in the direction of  Heather, "We don't allow your type in here," he says, "But the wolf can stay." All of his buddies chuckle at this.



Glenn, who spotted Heather walking in, came in behind her in time to hear the men. "Is there a problem?" he asks.

Glenn was already in a rather bad mood. The fact of the matter was, that while retreating back to town earlier was probably the right idea, the decision lead to the death's of several towns people which might have been avoided had they fought the Grel before reaching the city.

"You know gentlemen, our group just killed a Grel War Party, but despite it all several people innocent people died just now. I'm not a mood right now to put up with anyone's racist shenanigans right now. Treat her with the respect she is due, or you'll have a problem with me."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

“Your right sir.  The Grel are some of the scariest bunch freaks you can find.”  Heather says coming to her feet and glancing at Glenn, like him her humor was off and she just wanted a drink.  Heather hated to run from anything.  “But, I will ask you…did you fight them?  I doubt it.  So if you can’t find the courage to fight a Grel.  You think you can fight the second scariest freak around?  Try me…” she growled pulling her bow and glaring at the man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn, who spotted Heather walking in, came in behind her in time to hear the men. "Is there a problem?" he asks.
> 
> Glenn was already in a rather bad mood. The fact of the matter was, that while retreating back to town earlier was probably the right idea, the decision lead to the death's of several towns people which might have been avoided had they fought the Grel before reaching the city.
> 
> "You know gentlemen, our group just killed a Grel War Party, but despite it all several people innocent people died just now. I'm not a mood right now to put up with anyone's racist shenanigans right now. Treat her with the respect she is due, or you'll have a problem with me."





Kunoichirule said:


> ?Your right sir.  The Grel are some of the scariest bunch freaks you can find.?  Heather says coming to her feet and glancing at Glenn, like him her humor was off and she just wanted a drink.  Heather hated to run from anything.  ?But, I will ask you?did you fight them?  I doubt it.  So if you can?t find the courage to fight a Grel.  You think you can fight the second scariest freak around?  Try me?? she growled pulling her bow and glaring at the man.



Just from the sheer size of Glenn the guy got the picture and headed back towards his buddies wordlessly. As he moved away, Barbaneth and Madeleine entered the tavern. They looked to Glenn and Heather, Barbaneth rushed up to speak with the other Paladin, "I heard you fought valiantly and without armor today, sounds like you had quite the morning, I'll buy!" he said. 

Madeleine moved over near Heather, "You sure have quite the bow arm," she said in a sheepish tone. She held her arm up, "My little mingy limbs can't muster a composite like you or my mum use, so I typically stick to the weaker bows..." she smirked, "I'm kind of envious."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

Having gotten ready to fight Heather was a bit disappointed that the man left them alone and she glanced a Glenn once more.  She opened her mouth to say something but the other two walked in.  As they began to talk Heather sat down.  “You’re a damn good shot though…it must be the human in you that makes you weak…”  Heather said chuckling slightly, a bit of her good humor trying to come back as she looked at the two big paladins.  "I think they will start cheering at any moment..." she chuckled as Coia once again settled to the floor, though he kept his eyes on the men at the other table.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just from the sheer size of Glenn the guy got the picture and headed back towards his buddies wordlessly. As he moved away, Barbaneth and Madeleine entered the tavern. They looked to Glenn and Heather, Barbaneth rushed up to speak with the other Paladin, "I heard you fought valiantly and without armor today, sounds like you had quite the morning, I'll buy!" he said.



Glenn smiled at Barbaneth, but had a sullen look in his eyes, "Thanks friend. It was a hard fight, but I don't feel that good about the outcome. On the one hand, if we'd have fought them out of town things could have gone very badly for us, so I had no trouble withdrawing to town where we could turn the odds against them. But, at the same time when the Grel reached the town they killed several people. I can't help but feel they wouldn't have died if we'd fought them when we first encountered them, but I'm not sure we could have won."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Having gotten ready to fight Heather was a bit disappointed that the man left them alone and she glanced a Glenn once more.  She opened her mouth to say something but the other two walked in.  As they began to talk Heather sat down.  ?You?re a damn good shot though?it must be the human in you that makes you weak??  Heather said chuckling slightly, a bit of her good humor trying to come back as she looked at the two big paladins.  "I think they will start cheering at any moment..." she chuckled as Coia once again settled to the floor, though he kept his eyes on the men at the other table.



Madeleine smiled, "Quite," she looked down at Coia, "You never told me how old he was," she said as she let the creature sniff her hand, "I kind of always wanted an animal companion but most Scout's don't make due with them well..."



strongarm85 said:


> Glenn smiled at Barbaneth, but had a sullen look in his eyes, "Thanks friend. It was a hard fight, but I don't feel that good about the outcome. On the one hand, if we'd have fought them out of town things could have gone very badly for us, so I had no trouble withdrawing to town where we could turn the odds against them. But, at the same time when the Grel reached the town they killed several people. I can't help but feel they wouldn't have died if we'd fought them when we first encountered them, but I'm not sure we could have won."



Barbaneth sighed, "Outside of the town you'd have been overwhelmed with the sheer number of them," he said. "Madeleine told me that she was the one who gave the flee order," he paused. "She's usually pretty confident, if she said flee, it means the odds were too much. It was just a handful of you out there!" 

Joshua sits not too far off eating and reading his spell book going over things quietly.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

“He’s about five.”  Heather says patting Coia as he first sniffed Madeleine’s hand then gave it a quick look.  “I don’t know.  Being a scout, someone like Coia would be good with you.”  she looks from Coia toward the two men talking and raises and eyebrow at Glenn’s words but decides to remain out of their conversation.  Deciding she will talk to him later, she turns back to Maddy.  “Maybe you should look into adopting a dog.  Wolves might be harder to come by but you might be able to find one.  Shouldn’t be to hard to train…”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?He?s about five.?  Heather says patting Coia as he first sniffed Madeleine?s hand then gave it a quick look.  ?I don?t know.  Being a scout, someone like Coia would be good with you.?  she looks from Coia toward the two men talking and raises and eyebrow at Glenn?s words but decides to remain out of their conversation.  Deciding she will talk to him later, she turns back to Maddy.  ?Maybe you should look into adopting a dog.  Wolves might be harder to come by but you might be able to find one.  Shouldn?t be to hard to train??



Madeleine touches the side of her face, right next to her green eye, "I lack that link to the creature that you get..." she said, "Plus I've got no skills with spells, its actually kind of shit when your problems can't be solved with simple bows and arrows." 

She touches Barbaneth, "But he's kind of like a divine shelter," she said, "I couldn't have asked for a better compliment to my skills," she chuckled, "You give Barbaneth a bow and he's as helpless as Holly with a sword, the gods know she's tried to pick it up."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth sighed, "Outside of the town you'd have been overwhelmed with the sheer number of them," he said. "Madeleine told me that she was the one who gave the flee order," he paused. "She's usually pretty confident, if she said flee, it means the odds were too much. It was just a handful of you out there!"
> 
> Joshua sits not too far off eating and reading his spell book going over things quietly.



"Yeah, your right about that," Glenn said feeling a little better, "Still I think Elena should enjoy most of the credit. Yesterday she killed the dragon, and today she killed three Grel! I really hope things turn out for the best for Cissinei. She seems like a nice enough lass, I think she could use a bit more confidence though."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Sebastian held the cat in a more normal fashion, taking care to scratch Poe under the chin, behind the ears, and that one place just above a cat's tail that some refer to as "The Magical Kitty Butt Raising Button."

"Animals have always had a knack for liking me.  I've never had the knack for keeping them you know.  I've lost four donkeys in the past two years.  First there was Dorothy who was eaten by Ogres.  Then there was Rush.  He was stolen.  Ginger fell off a cliff, and those Ogres you found me in the care of had eaten poor Emily the night before."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

“Well not everyone can be blessed with the likes of Coia…”  Heather says truly fond of the animal.  Upon hearing his name Coia gives a small whimper of pleasure as he continues to watch the men.  Patting him on the side Heather chuckles.  “Well not everyone can do everything.  You are good at what you do, that’s what matters.” she then glances at the hand Maddy put on Barbaneth, then up at the man.  “So tell me.  It must be your human side that made you want to settle down.  Why?  And, with a paladin?” Heather asks raising an eyebrow slightly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Yeah, your right about that," Glenn said feeling a little better, "Still I think Elena should enjoy most of the credit. Yesterday she killed the dragon, and today she killed three Grel! I really hope things turn out for the best for Cissinei. She seems like a nice enough lass, I think she could use a bit more confidence though."



Barbaneth nodded, "Aye, Elena is quite the woman--I've seen her kill more than dragons...she's wiped out hordes of undead, a demon demigod, heard she matched wits with some of the more intelligent undead and even stood face to other vile creatures," he raised his glass, "She's someone I'm proud I know," he took a drink here. 

"Cissinei is--" he paused, "She's the opposite of Lady Deirdre, don't tell her I called her that, but Deirdre isn't so much confident as she stopped giving a care long ago about how others saw her, Cissinei is frightened of most boys her age and she's not used to them, she's friendly enough and a damn good Wizard, her skill with magic well surpasses her age. But there's not much anyone else can do for her. She has to do it."




The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian held the cat in a more normal fashion, taking care to scratch Poe under the chin, behind the ears, and that one place just above a cat's tail that some refer to as "The Magical Kitty Butt Raising Button."
> 
> "Animals have always had a knack for liking me. I've never had the knack for keeping them you know. I've lost four donkeys in the past two years. First there was Dorothy who was eaten by Ogres. Then there was Rush. He was stolen. Ginger fell off a cliff, and those Ogres you found me in the care of had eaten poor Emily the night before."



Deirdre laughed lightly, "Wow, I remember Dorothy," she smiled, not that it was a happy memory. "I kind of long for a time when Ogres were a huge threat and we didn't know anything about violent Hell gods and other worldly dragons," she smirked and rubbed Poe too.

"Do you two ever wonder, if we'll be like 50 doing this? Roaming about the world battling all that's wrong and vile in the world?" Dee asked.



Kunoichirule said:


> ?Well not everyone can be blessed with the likes of Coia?? Heather says truly fond of the animal. Upon hearing his name Coia gives a small whimper of pleasure as he continues to watch the men. Patting him on the side Heather chuckles. ?Well not everyone can do everything. You are good at what you do, that?s what matters.? she then glances at the hand Maddy put on Barbaneth, then up at the man. ?So tell me. It must be your human side that made you want to settle down. Why? And, with a paladin?? Heather asks raising an eyebrow slightly.



"I'm actually slightly more Human than elf, when it comes to bloodlines," Madeleine said. "My mother is Half-Elf, she actually works as a treasure hunter," she said. "Well she married a human man and I guess that I just kind of followed suite," Madeleine said. 

She chuckled lightly, "Now, don't let Barbaneth fool you with his valiant tales of winning me over. I was utterly opposed to the union upon meeting him, since he's older than me and well...a Paladin, like I thought he had to be celibate or a eunuch or something..."

Upon hearing his name mentioned near the words 'celibate' and 'eunuch' Barbaneth looked up suspiciously. 

"...but then he kept coming back to town and he kept at pursing me, once he brought me flowers from some mountain I'd never heard of--then he claimed he would vanquish all his foes in my name, have to admit it was a little arousing to have someone doing good just to get your affections. He hired me to be his scout several times, he said because I knew the woods best, but each time we didn't seem to go anywhere important. Finally, he drug me out into the woods one day to some meadow and officially asked for me to allow him a formal courtship--I didn't know of such a thing, but after that he was through town all of the time to see me and we just clicked."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth nodded, "Aye, Elena is quite the woman--I've seen her kill more than dragons...she's wiped out hordes of undead, a demon demigod, heard she matched wits with some of the more intelligent undead and even stood face to other vile creatures," he raised his glass, "She's someone I'm proud I know," he took a drink here.
> 
> "Cissinei is--" he paused, "She's the opposite of Lady Deirdre, don't tell her I called her that, but Deirdre isn't so much confident as she stopped giving a care long ago about how others saw her, Cissinei is frightened of most boys her age and she's not used to them, she's friendly enough and a damn good Wizard, her skill with magic well surpasses her age. But there's not much anyone else can do for her. She has to do it."



"Hmm," Glenn said and nodded as he listened to Barbaneth's descriptions, "I think I know what you mean. Still, I think Cissinei will get along fine, once she matures a little. I'm not really sure what duties your god entails you to perform, but my creed calls me to be like a shepherd minding the flock. I think with the right guidance she could be more like Elena, only maybe with magic in place of super human strength. Dealing with the dead can be a dangerous path though, if things go badly enough she could end up more like Father Lamosa than Elena. The difference between those two paths could be razor thin though. I think if she realizes there are more people looking out for her, it will help her a lot in the long run."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Hmm," Glenn said and nodded as he listened to Barbaneth's descriptions, "I think I know what you mean. Still, I think Cissinei will get along fine, once she matures a little. I'm not really sure what duties your god entails you to perform, but my creed calls me to be like a shepherd minding the flock. I think with the right guidance she could be more like Elena, only maybe with magic in place of super human strength. Dealing with the dead can be a dangerous path though, if things go badly enough she could end up more like Father Lamosa than Elena. The difference between those two paths could be razor thin though. I think if she realizes there are more people looking out for her, it will help her a lot in the long run."



After taking a quick swig of his drink, Barbaneth nods, "I agree halfway about the undead, while they are a dangerous tool--any magic is dangerous and has its pitfalls, the same way Paladin sometimes fall victim to becoming Blackguards and working on the side of evil," he said this and paused as if remembering something. 

"Cissinei has always has a distinct interest in Madeleine, too though, and she even has another older sister back home whom she looks up to, although I am unsure of what she does," Barbaneth paused, "The girl is feeling her way through things though and I think that she knows her sister and the rest of us will go to bat for her, to me and Madeleine, she's like family--plus she can learn alot from Lyn." 

From over at the other table Joshua scoffed, "Heh." 

Barbaneth eyed him, "Don't stay your tongue on _my _account, if you've got a piece to say go on and speak it..." he said to the Wizard.

In a low tone, Madeleine called out to Barbaneth, "_Melamin_, calm down." 

"Yeah, no Wizard ever learned anything productive from a mere Sorcerer..." Joshua said, "Its the same difference that there is between a Paladin and a _simple_ Brawler, a Scribe and a child with a quill scribbling on paper--Sorcerer's aren't capable casters, they're just sprouting off power they haven't the gall to comprehend."

"Aye, I see," Barbaneth said, "Tis' a shame you think that way, seems you're going to miss out a lot that there is to learn."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After taking a quick swig of his drink, Barbaneth nods, "I agree halfway about the undead, while they are a dangerous tool--any magic is dangerous and has its pitfalls, the same way Paladin sometimes fall victim to becoming Blackguards and working on the side of evil," he said this and paused as if remembering something.
> 
> "Cissinei has always has a distinct interest in Madeleine, too though, and she even has another older sister back home whom she looks up to, although I am unsure of what she does," Barbaneth paused, "The girl is feeling her way through things though and I think that she knows her sister and the rest of us will go to bat for her, to me and Madeleine, she's like family--plus she can learn alot from Lyn."
> 
> ...



Glenn smirked, "There are somethings in the world that can't be learned threw logic Joshua. There are somethings that you just have to learn to feel. That is what separates you from Lynn."

"Take Barbaneth and I for example. Here we are, two paladins. Barbaneth is granted powers from the diety he worships and serves. I too have many of the same abilities that he does, but unlike Barbaneth, no deity grants me my powers. I simply follow a code of honor, a philosophy about how people should take be, and I do what I can to spread that to others."

"Still I think there is much I believe I can learn from Barbaneth, and I'm sure he thinks the same of me, when we are no more similar than you and Lyn."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

Joshua sighed, "I can no more regard Lyn as my equal than I did before, however I suppose that I can be cordial enough to show my own maturity," he paused, "I would like you to remember that it was he that latched on to me earlier though." 

Madeleine was less reserved than her husband when it came to this, perhaps because she had known Lyn longer. She excused herself and rose to walk over to where Joshua sat, "Are you insecurities so blatant that you'd play off Lyn as if he is some sort of problem?" she asked. "You're just acting like a petty child now!" 

When she paused Barbaneth pulled her back towards her seat, "Let's not get out of hand in here." 

The bartender called out to them from behind his counter, *"Is there going to be a problem here?" *


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Joshua sighed, "I can no more regard Lyn as my equal than I did before, however I suppose that I can be cordial enough to show my own maturity," he paused, "I would like you to remember that it was he that latched on to me earlier though."
> 
> Madeleine was less reserved than her husband when it came to this, perhaps because she had known Lyn longer. She excused herself and rose to walk over to where Joshua sat, "Are you insecurities so blatant that you'd play off Lyn as if he is some sort of problem?" she asked. "You're just acting like a petty child now!"
> 
> ...



"Nothing that will get too out of hand I can assure you," Glenn said, "You know this reminds me of a story."

Glenn proceeds to give tell a passionate story. The moral of the story is that the manly thing to do is to forgive and forget the differences you have with your fellow men because once you can do that the flames of your souls are able to unite to form a larger and more brighter flame that illuminates the heavens! When he gets to the end an aura that resembles fire in it's shape envelops his body and literally illuminates the area around him, as if his body where turned into a lantern.

Diplomacy check 1d20+22 (+24 if those listening are of good alignment).
14+22 = 36 (38)good


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2009)

Flynn smiled slightly at Glenn's story. He pats the Paladin on the back. "Not bad, not bad." He says calmly, eyeing the rest of the group. Tensions had eased somewhat, though Flynn wasn't sure they were going to stay that way.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Apr 29, 2009)

"Damn... I was hoping I'd get to hurt someone," Desi smirked.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

Elena had her head all red while eating her steak. She was embarrassed of all the party talking about how she killed lots of evil enemies. "Well, yeah... I killed them... but they just happened to be THERE. I mean..." she keeps eating her meat. She needs meat to keep her muscles in shape! And bread! To keep swinging the sword! "Well, a Cold could defeat me..." she jokes. He health wasn't the -best- of them all.

----

"I wanted to ask you if you would like to specialize in other types of magic. I mean... follow a 'normal' wizard path. Or maybe I could work with you to check on your spellcasting... I told you you could very well have some magic in your blood" said Lyn to Cissy.

"A--- Aaaa---ACHHUUUUU~!" he sneezes... "Uhm... someone must be talking about me"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I'm actually slightly more Human than elf, when it comes to bloodlines," Madeleine said. "My mother is Half-Elf, she actually works as a treasure hunter," she said. "Well she married a human man and I guess that I just kind of followed suite," Madeleine said.
> 
> She chuckled lightly, "Now, don't let Barbaneth fool you with his valiant tales of winning me over. I was utterly opposed to the union upon meeting him, since he's older than me and well...a Paladin, like I thought he had to be celibate or a eunuch or something..."
> 
> ...



“Hhmmm…”  Heather thinks for a minute.  “At least he is persistent….” she chuckles then looks around.  “Damn…where is that drink and some food!”  Heather called out as Coia eyed Elena’s steak, he licked his lips and wandered over sniffing the air.  Gently he places his head on the table and turns sad eyes toward Elena.

“Coia…”  Heather said chuckling.  “You little beggar…”  Coia gave a little whimper as he continued to look at Elena.  “Sorry…he has a mind of his own…”


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 29, 2009)

"You know Elena...it was probably a little late for breakfast anyway."  Sebastian dug into what appeared to be some sort of tuber, probably a local variety, that had been baked, sliced open, and baptized in spices, butter, and molten cheese.  "  Next to the plate sat a pint of pale ale--probably.  "Though I was never a breakfast person to begin with.  Unless you're an ogre or a giant and then_ everyone can be a breakfast person_."

Sebastian looked for Lyn.  "Anyone seen Lyn?  I have something he needs to have a look at.  Unless Joshua can translate it for me.  I don't know what the language is.  It's all Orc to me."  He would pass the note he had found around the group.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

"Its alright. Take this..."  she gives Coia a small piece of meat. "I used to have a dog...  he stayed in _the other side_" referring to the other side of the sea.... she shows a smile in her face. 

"Yes, in that case I wouldn't like to -have breakfast- hehehe" she responds to SEbastian.

----
Lyn was still back with Cissy.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

Coia wiggles happily at the offered meat and takes it gently before moving back to lay at Heather’s feet.  “Your just damn spoiled…” Heather said laughing at the wolf as she leans back crossing her arms and waiting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Nothing that will get too out of hand I can assure you," Glenn said, "You know this reminds me of a story."
> 
> Glenn proceeds to give tell a passionate story. The moral of the story is that the manly thing to do is to forgive and forget the differences you have with your fellow men because once you can do that the flames of your souls are able to unite to form a larger and more brighter flame that illuminates the heavens! When he gets to the end an aura that resembles fire in it's shape envelops his body and literally illuminates the area around him, as if his body where turned into a lantern.
> 
> ...



With a sigh, Joshua rises, "I suppose. But I have study to get back to," he heads out of the tavern. 



Kunoichirule said:


> ?Hhmmm??  Heather thinks for a minute.  ?At least he is persistent?.? she chuckles then looks around.



Madeleine and Barbaneth excuse themselves from the table to go out and see if there is anything to be done in the village. 



soulnova said:


> Lyn was still back with Cissy.



Cissinei drags Lyn into town and asks him to tell her how some dresses look.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

"Cissy, you avoid the question" he moves away the dresses "Would you like to start another training? Im not used to the details of the necromancers so I wouldn't know if you could keep a generalist wizard career with your previous experience"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

Cissinei paused, "There's not that much difference," she said, "Basically the biggest thing is that I never learned to use one school of magic..." she looked another dress over. "Most of the stuff that I would probably need to know--I do, of course I still have a long way to go before I reach the level where I want to be."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

"Alright, then, if you need help on anything, you can count on me, ok? I might not be a library mouse as Joshua, but I know my way around the Arcane. It's in the blood."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Alright, then, if you need help on anything, you can count on me, ok? I might not be a library mouse as Joshua, but I know my way around the Arcane. It's in the blood."



Cissinei suddenly blushed, "W-what do you think of this dress," she held up something that was more in tune with what Dee would wear. A black thing was was frilled at the bottom and longer on the one side than the other. 

*Meanwhile in the Tavern (where everyone apparently is now)
*Poe is curious about Coia, after leaving Sebastian be. The cat studies the larger wolf in a somewhat playful manner. Poe even manages to steal some scraps and offer them to Coia as a treat.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

At about this time, Glenn finally notices the golden flames surrounding his body, "I see, so the fire in my soul has been built up enough to be visible now."

Acting as though that explained everything, Glenn went back to his meal and takes another big bite as if nothing where out of the ordinary at all.

((Glenn has taken the Nimbus of Light feat from the Book of Exalted Deeds. His nimbus takes the form of a golden fire that surrounds his entire body.))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

Coia creeps forward on his belly, pawing at the scraps and pulling them closer to eat.  He thumps his tail on the floor as if saying thank you.

Downing her drink Heather shakes her head at Glenn.  “Now it’s visible…well just don’t go glowing when we need to hide…” she chuckles some as she begins to eat.  She looks at the other plate and tosses a big bone with meat down to Coia.  The big wolf flips it sideways and growls slightly but leaves the other end if Poe wants to nibble.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

"Hmm, I wonder..."

Glenn sets still and the glow vanishes, and then he brings it back and makes it vanish again.

"So that's how its done! Well at least I wont have to worry about carrying a light around anymore!"

Noticing Coia's thumping tail, Glenn reaches down to scratch him behind the ear. "So Heather, its been a few hours now, how is the head gear working out for you?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2009)

Flynn entered the bar where the rest of the group was eating, (OoC: Just ignore my last post) just in time to see Glenn flick his "spirit" on and off. "Oh great, now you glow?" He said sarcastically, sitting beside the Paladin. "Now I know who to come to when I get scared of the dark. Glenn, the human candle." He grins, showing Glenn he's just joking around, and rubs Coia's ears once or twice.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

"You are on... fire..." Elena points with her fork. She's about to finish her meal. "You... why?" she didn't know about this stuff.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2009)

Chuckling as she watches the light flick on and off she takes another healthy pull on her drink.  “It’s working quite well actually.  Thank you.  I think I will have to look into getting something made up.  Though maybe not quite that big…” she says flicking the helmet.  

Coia wags his tail faster at the attention from Glenn and a little more even at the attention from Flynn.  He is making a decent thumping noise as he stops gnawing on the bone for a moment.

Heather laughs at Flynn before Glenn can answer.  “Well if you needed that I have a few spells that work.  Then again his is a little more…fun…”  Heather’s continues to laugh then looks at Elena.  “Maybe he gave his fire in your soul speech one to many times.  So answer the woman.  Why do you glow exactly?”

She then looks down at the paper Sebastian is passing around.  She scowls slightly recongnizing the script.  _"Draconic..."_ Heather thinks trying to read the paper.  Though doesn't mention she knows the language.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2009)

"Well its quite simple!" Glenn said to Elena, "The fires in my own soul burn brightly enough that they can no longer be contained by my body without being held back by my willpower!" Glenn had a look of confidence, as if that explained everything.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2009)

"Uhm... I dont know... It doesn't feel like you" says Lyn looking at the dress. "Try another one" he tells Cissy. 

"Is that Draconic?" Elena overhears Heather. "I didn't know... I never saw draconic script. Then again, Lyn knows Draconic, Im sure of that"

"the fire in your soul... wow..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2009)

"So let me get this straight." Flynn says, taking a sip of a beer he took from some guy. "The fire of your soul has become so brilliant it can't remain inside your body without you making it?" He scratched his head. "That's just....so _weird_."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2009)

While the others enjoy their breakfast Kara walks to the edge of town where the workers repair the rail.  She finds a spot out of the way and sits cross legged on the ground, staring into the distance lost in thought.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Uhm... I dont know... It doesn't feel like you" says Lyn looking at the dress. "Try another one" he tells Cissy.



Cissinei decides it best to try another one, "Why is everyone so worried about me,"
 she finally asks, "I can't help but feel like I've gone about things all wrong and this is my punishment for letting myself get out of hand..." 

She moves closer to Lyn, "Thanks for coming and talking to me, I get the feeling that no one else really wants to," she said. 



EvilMoogle said:


> While the others enjoy their breakfast Kara walks to the edge of town where the workers repair the rail.  She finds a spot out of the way and sits cross legged on the ground, staring into the distance lost in thought.




Deidre wanders around outside a bit until she spots Kara at the edge of the village near the rail. Curious she wanders closer, in her mind she plays over the occurrences with Cissinei. The thoughts still fresh in her head. 

When she reaches Kara she calls out, "Hi there," her voice is quiet, "Why aren't you inside with the others?" Dee asks, "Wanted to be alone?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Deidre wanders around outside a bit until she spots Kara at the edge of the village near the rail. Curious she wanders closer, in her mind she plays over the occurrences with Cissinei. The thoughts still fresh in her head.
> 
> When she reaches Kara she calls out, "Hi there," her voice is quiet, "Why aren't you inside with the others?" Dee asks, "Wanted to be alone?"



"Not exactly.  Just looking for a place to think."  Kara looks up at Dee and smiles, "It seems kind of claustrophobic being in such a small city."

"And yourself?  I'd think you'd be with your friends enjoying a drink and some food."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Not exactly.  Just looking for a place to think."  Kara looks up at Dee and smiles, "It seems kind of claustrophobic being in such a small city."
> 
> "And yourself?  I'd think you'd be with your friends enjoying a drink and some food."



"Can't drink much anymore," Dee admitted, "But I really haven't gotten to just walk around and look at this place much,things have been going a mile a minute since we arrived and its hard to slow down and rest even when there's some time," Dee said.

"I keep thinking about this rail thing, when it comes and what it will be like," Dee said. "It's odd to see such wonders that close to our own home and how different things are here..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2009)

Kara nods, "it's very different from my homeland.  Makes me wonder what we'll see next and what else is different.  Ships in the air, ships across the ground.  Ships underground?"  She shudders a moment.

"I know magic can do all sorts of strange things, it still seems odd to see it up close though."  

She softens a moment and switches topics, "how is your sister doing?  I'm glad the others brought her back okay."  More thoughts bubbled through her mind but she left them silent for now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara nods, "it's very different from my homeland.  Makes me wonder what we'll see next and what else is different.  Ships in the air, ships across the ground.  Ships underground?"  She shudders a moment.
> 
> "I know magic can do all sorts of strange things, it still seems odd to see it up close though."
> 
> She softens a moment and switches topics, "how is your sister doing?  I'm glad the others brought her back okay."  More thoughts bubbled through her mind but she left them silent for now.



"I had to talk to her, Cissinei is going to be fine," Dee paused, "She really isn't as ready for this lifestyle as she would like to believe, she's smart but she needs to learn to adapt and not to stand out when there's not need to," Dee said. 

She went to sit down slowly, "She spent the better part of her life with out me and our other siblings are a little more reserved," Dee said, "So she kind of grew up alone."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I had to talk to her, Cissinei is going to be fine," Dee paused, "She really isn't as ready for this lifestyle as she would like to believe, she's smart but she needs to learn to adapt and not to stand out when there's not need to," Dee said.
> 
> She went to sit down slowly, "She spent the better part of her life with out me and our other siblings are a little more reserved," Dee said, "So she kind of grew up alone."



Kara smiles sadly, "She does have a bit of innocence about her.  Please let her know that I'm glad she's okay and I'm sorry I couldn't have joined in the 'rescue.'"

"And don't worry overly about her, she's finding her place as well as anyone.  It's expected for a few bumps in the road along the way.  Even in as - spirited - a group as we have she'll manage okay.  Though I hope not all lessons will be as painful as today's for her."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiles sadly, "She does have a bit of innocence about her.  Please let her know that I'm glad she's okay and I'm sorry I couldn't have joined in the 'rescue.'"
> 
> "And don't worry overly about her, she's finding her place as well as anyone.  It's expected for a few bumps in the road along the way.  Even in as - spirited - a group as we have she'll manage okay.  Though I hope not all lessons will be as painful as today's for her."



Dee nodded, "She will cope well enough, that I am sure of," Dee said. "She's got people here who really do care about her it seems and I will let her know..." 

_The rest of the day passed without incident and the party was able to relax. The Grel actually don't show up again and two more days pass with out anything noteworthy happening. *On the third morning*, the first train to appear in days pulls into Vinca _station. It's a silvery vehicle, wider than a carriage and metallic. 

Like the Lightening Runner Airship, it bares an elemental ring. 

*November 11th, 6796*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2009)

"It's here!" Lyn ran following the arriving 'carriage'. "Well, seems like we can leave now!" He puts Maggie in the top of his head and she sits there enjoying the view.

Elena is glad the Grel didn't showed up in that time. "I think I can sleep better once we arrive to the Magic City"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 30, 2009)

Sebastian stood there slack jawed.  He had never seen anything like it before in his life.  Pellegri buzzed around him impatiently, yammering on about something.  Sebastian handily ignored her.  "This...automaton...it's like a clock tower that's gone daft and taken a holiday" he muttered.

He saw Lyn:  "Ah Lyn.  You have a minute?"  He would explain things about the note, and that he couldn't speak Draconic at all.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2009)

"Yeah of course. I'll take a good look at it" lyn told sebastian and he read the note in his mind. He knows better than to read out loud strange mysterious notes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

_The note looks like Draconic, but it doesn't seem to make sense. The words are all mixed around and all Lyn can coherently get is something about "strangling poultry"._


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2009)

He tells Sebastain his findings.
Lyn will use knowledge arcana or spellcraft. 
spellcraft 1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)
knowd 1d20+13 → [5,13] = (18)
If he can't make it, he will tell Cissy to help him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

soulnova said:


> He tells Sebastain his findings.
> Lyn will use knowledge arcana or spellcraft.
> spellcraft 1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)
> knowd 1d20+13 → [5,13] = (18)
> If he can't make it, he will tell Cissy to help him.



There's nothing magical about the note, it just seems to be a badly written case of Draconic, but it doesn't make sense, why?

Here is a map of the train for the party:


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2009)

Glenn looks on at the train in a bit of dismay. He wondered what it would be like for a while now, but seeing it up close made him feel a bit worse.

Remembering what the Judge Darrius had said earlier about attacks on the train, Glenn boards wearing his armor. Although he has his other clothes packed in case this ends up being a long trip. Travel across the ground is usually much slower than travel by air, so he figured it would probably take a few days to reach the destination and he probably wouldn't want to wear his armor all the time.

He didn't much like Skylark having to be kept in a stable either, particularly not in a stable full of horses. Sure Skylark would probably behave himself without caving in to temptation, but wild Griffins are favorite prey is horses, and Skylark was kind of fond of the taste.

Eventually, Glenn boarded the train, not knowing what to expect inside.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 30, 2009)

Sebastian had noticed Glenn loading Skylark onto the train.  It piqued his interest.  He would make a point of making smalltalk with Glenn throughout the journey, most of it confined to the swapping of stories and generally being nice.

"...So how did you manage to get your hands on a Griffin if you don't mind me asking?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2009)

As she stood looking at the train Heather groaned.  “Well at least it’s on the ground.  Not way up in the air…” she mumbled looking down at Coia, who shared her sentiment.  “Alright come on mutt.  Let’s get this over with.”


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2009)

Elena will get on the train. "Seems safe enough" Elena started to explore the train. 

Lyn in the other hand will write all the words in common, to see if there's is some patron or if he can arrange the words in other ways. "GA~H, Im not good with puzzles! Cissy help me out with this!.... oh good morning Joshua" he said in a sarcastic tone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

The train is massive, ten cars wrong and with bedrooms for each passenger, the train has pretty much everything that a person could want. There are two dinning cars, a large lounge car (that even has a band and dance area), a stable and there are large rooms made for the First Class passengers. 

As the party enter's the train they are stopped by the who is watching the door, "Ah, you're the ones who we were told about?" he said as he notices the drow, "A Sister Constance has paid for you to have first class amenities."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

Kara boards the train after a brief moment of wonder at the device.  She explores for a bit until she comes to the meal car (I'm guessing?  "5" on the map)  Finding the tables more "normal" than the benches/seats in the other areas she hesitantly sits down glancing around at the others in the area trying to guess what's the proper course of action.

((Moved since it makes more sense after CTK's post then before))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Cissinei accepts the paper from Lyn and looks it over, she giggles slightly, "Who wrote this?" she asks, "It makes no sense--unless its supposed to be that way," she said. For a while she studies the paper, standing near the entrance to the train by Lyn. 

As she looks the note over Joshua walks passed them and heads off to one of the small cabins. He closes the door behind himself, not bothering to speak to Lyn or anyone else for that matter. 

Poe is climbing all over Cissinei, she even manages to sniff at Lyn when she spots Maggie. Cissinei looks to the cat, "You have to calm down, you might not be allowed to do that here," she says rubbing the cat's head." 

Dee goes to where ever Kara is and says in a low tone, "It seems that she's cheered up quite a bit already," she says in reference to Cissinei.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee goes to where ever Kara is and says in a low tone, "It seems that she's cheered up quite a bit already," she says in reference to Cissinei.



Kara smiles knowingly and speaks softly, "that's good to hear.  Now if only things stay quiet for a little bit maybe we all can regain a bit of sanity."  She chuckles and continues in a more normal voice, "Any guesses what this 'magic city' will have in store for us?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiles knowingly and speaks softly, "that's good to hear.  Now if only things stay quiet for a little bit maybe we all can regain a bit of sanity."  She chuckles and continues in a more normal voice, "Any guesses what this 'magic city' will have in store for us?"



"Not the slightest," Dee said, "I am hoping it will be better than ruddy Vinca," she said. 

The train started to move slowly at first, but then it picks up speed. There's a loud blast of thunder as the train's elemental started to draw it forward.

"Ah," Dee looked out the nearest window, "See that, the bloody thing is moving--not quite as nice as the airship, but it'll do."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

The conversations are suddenly inturrupted by a loud crash as the door between cars slams open.  A dwarf starts to step through but stops suddenly as if grabbed.  He turns and starts to swear at the door and as he slips sideways through the door the cause of his distress shows itself in the form of an unusual 6' long weapon, perhaps some strange Dwarven halberd, strapped to the back of the his short figure.

He walks up to the counter, heavy plated armor clanking as he goes, and barks an order to the servers, "Meat, en lots of it!  Imma workin on a hell of a headache."  As he speaks the strong stench of alcohol exudes from his breath.  "Wouldn't mind a bottle'a that piss you call whiskey eider.  Hair o'tha Orc you know."

Once satisfied food is on the way he pulls the axe off his back and leans it against the wall carefully then plops himself on the floor.  He pulls off his tightly-fitted steel skullcap revealing a bald and beardless face and sets it to his side.  Seemingly satisfied he starts humming (badly) to himself.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2009)

Heather nodded at the person as she brushed passed them, though a bit surprised that the sister had done that.  The train began to move and Heather shivers a little.  “Damn thing…well like I said before.  At least it’s not in the air.“  The pair wander through looking for the first class cabins.  “Well, let’s find where we will be sleeping…” Heather says down to Coia as they walk.  Once they find the area Heather knocks then opens a door.  “Looks as good as any…” she says tossing her pack on the bed.  

Coia walks in and sniffs around a bit.  “Shall we go explore this thing a bit more?  Or are you going to stay here?”  Heather asks the wolf.  Coia sneezes in answer as he jumps onto the bed.  He lays down, curling up and thumping his tail once.  “Fine…stay here then…” Heather says shutting the door behind her.  “Traitor…” she mumbles as she begins to explore a bit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> The conversations are suddenly inturrupted by a loud crash as the door between cars slams open.  A dwarf starts to step through but stops suddenly as if grabbed.  He turns and starts to swear at the door and as he slips sideways through the door the cause of his distress shows itself in the form of an unusual 6' long weapon, perhaps some strange Dwarven halberd, strapped to the back of the his short figure.
> 
> He walks up to the counter, heavy plated armor clanking as he goes, and barks an order to the servers, "Meat, en lots of it!  Imma workin on a hell of a headache."  As he speaks the strong stench of alcohol exudes from his breath.  "Wouldn't mind a bottle'a that piss you call whiskey eider.  Hair o'tha Orc you know."
> 
> Once satisfied food is on the way he pulls the axe off his back and leans it against the wall carefully then plops himself on the floor.  He pulls off his tightly-fitted steel skullcap revealing a bald and beardless face and sets it to his side.  Seemingly satisfied he starts humming (badly) to himself.



Cissinei looked to the Dwarf, "Excuse me?" she starts "Could you please not hum that tune?" she asks, "I'm not trying to be rude or anything, its just..." she trailed off.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2009)

Lyn looked at the dwarf a little more than disgusted. It wasn't only the general look and smell, but Lyn and Elena just had bad lucky with them. Then, it hit him.

"The chickens" he said looking at the note. "Sebastian! I think the note was from the crazy old man! And his chickens... you see? '_strangling poultry_' it says" he points at the words. "Maybe he was giving you a note of .... wait.. how did he knows draconic? Didn't... didn't he said the dragon ate his chickens?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

The Dwarf looked up at Cissinei and stopped, a confused look washed over his face, "wait, am I in the wrong car again?  You the dancers getting ready for the next act?"  He shakes his head to clear it and looks around confirming it is the diner car this time, "ah, no, sorry.  I'm'a just here for food.  You girls are a bit too flimsy for my taste, an not enough hair.  I'm sure some other lads will be around soon you can probbly get some work with them."

He shrugged apologetically and went back to waiting on his food, however he is quiet this time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Cissinei chuckled, "Actually I've never danced in my life," she sighed and looked the little dwarf over, "It's odd, you're beardless--I've never heard of a beardless Dwarf before..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei chuckled, "Actually I've never danced in my life," she sighed and looked the little dwarf over, "It's odd, you're beardless--I've never heard of a beardless Dwarf before..."



The Dwarf sobers a moment at this, "me honor belongs to Clanggedin Silverbeard."  He touches a silver pendant at his neck, two crossed axes.  The sobering effect is fleeting as he continues.  "Right, not dancin', just whorin'."  He grins broadly, "still the same answer lass, without a beard a woman just doesn't do anyting for me."

He fumbles in his belt purse a moment and tosses a coin towards her table, "for yer trouble.  I'll be outta your hair in a little while."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Cissinei stared blankly for a moment, "I'm not a whore--I've never even..." she paused reconsidering what she was about to say when she glanced to Lyn, "I think you've got the wrong group of people," she said. With a movement of her hands she moved the coin back towards the Dwarf. 

"I'm Cissinei Saint John--a Wizard, not a whore," she said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

"Mabbe I do.  All you humans look alike to me."  The Dwarf shrugs.  "Wizard you say," he eyes her suspiciously a moment.  "You the good kind of wizard, like the guy that enchanted me armor?  Or the kind that just knows how to throw fireballs and hope no one gets close?"  He gives her a toothy grin, though it's not clear if he's joking or not.

"Me name's Kurgan, Axesworn to Clanggedin Silverbeard.  And this," he pats the handle of his axe, "is Deladaraugh [dwarven, "to die in battle"]."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Cissinei reaches down to shake his hand, "I guess I'm the good kind, although I don't have much affinity with making armor and the like," she said, "I tend to...well I am kind of a Wizard with out specialization right now." 

She glanced around, "What kind of Dwarf are you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

"What... kind?"  Kurgan was flabbergasted, "what kind of Human're you?"  He snorts loudly.  "I'm a Mountain Dwarf, from Faryr's Grotto.  I wander where Clanggedin Silverbeard leads me, dealing swift death to his enemies."  He thumps his chest proudly, presumably thinking this explains everything perfectly.

---------------
Kara watches the exchange with a mix of bewilderment and shock.  She murmers to Dee, "what the hell do you suppose this is about?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "What... kind?"  Kurgan was flabbergasted, "what kind of Human're you?"  He snorts loudly.  "I'm a Mountain Dwarf, from Faryr's Grotto.  I wander where Clanggedin Silverbeard leads me, dealing swift death to his enemies."  He thumps his chest proudly, presumably thinking this explains everything perfectly.
> 
> ---------------
> Kara watches the exchange with a mix of bewilderment and shock.  She murmers to Dee, "what the hell do you suppose this is about?"



Cissinei giggled, "Point taken. Well I guess I am the Saint Johnian kind...my family oversees a city in another land," she says. "I'm also a Northerner--explains my accent," she said.

Dee looks to Kara and whispers, "I don't know, but it seems like it might be a little funny..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2009)

Lyn chuckled. He just leaned back and watched Cissy and the dwarf talk. Time by time he looks through the window watching the fields and trees pass by.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei giggled, "Point taken. Well I guess I am the Saint Johnian kind...my family oversees a city in another land," she says. "I'm also a Northerner--explains my accent," she said.




About this time the server arrives with a plate full of steaming meat.  The server starts to pour a glass of whiskey for Kurgan but he snatches the bottle and drinks thirstily.  "Much obliged."  He hands some coins to her.

"Been a while since I've been home."  He shrugs, "I walk the path I'm asked.  Lets me kill all kinds of beasties though."  He grins again and takes another swig of drink before diving into his food.

A moment later he looks up, mouth half full of meat "how far 're you headed?  You got on in that pissant little village didn't you?"



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee looks to Kara and whispers, "I don't know, but it seems like it might be a little funny..."



Kara whispers back, "I'm not sure 'funny' is the right term, where's the cleric at?  I don't want to get close to him and he might need some healing."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn chuckled. He just leaned back and watched Cissy and the dwarf talk. Time by time he looks through the window watching the fields and trees pass by.



Cissinei went to bend down to get closer, she eyed Lyn, "You had better not be looking at my arse..." she paused, cracked a half smile and then turned back to the Dwarf. 



EvilMoogle said:


> About this time the server arrives with a plate full of steaming meat.  The server starts to pour a glass of whiskey for Kurgan but he snatches the bottle and drinks thirstily.  "Much obliged."  He hands some coins to her.
> 
> "Been a while since I've been home."  He shrugs, "I walk the path I'm asked.  Lets me kill all kinds of beasties though."  He grins again and takes another swig of drink before diving into his food.
> 
> A moment later he looks up, mouth half full of meat "how far 're you headed?  You got on in that pissant little village didn't you?"



Cissinei smiles, "Well yeah, we got on in Vinca and we're headed to the Magic City, I am kind of excited, since Magic is, you know, one of my things..."  



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara whispers back, "I'm not sure 'funny' is the right term, where's the cleric at?  I don't want to get close to him and he might need some healing."



Dee pointed further down through the car to where Barbaneth and Madeleine were cuddled up on a couch, "We've got our military grade Cleric right there, don't worry, like I said, Cissinei's not helpless."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei smiles, "Well yeah, we got on in Vinca and we're headed to the Magic City, I am kind of excited, since Magic is, you know, one of my things..."


"Aye, I'll admit fairly magic's got some uses.  Train saves me quite a bit of walkin'.  Though I'm not sure exactly how I got on it."  He stops and scratches his head then takes another mouthful of meat.  "Mage that fixed me armor up did well by me.  I suppose as long as people keep an eye on them make sure they're not up to no good."  He takes another gulp of whiskey and swallows.  "No offense intended, I suppose."

"Ye do have to admit, somma the worst disasters came from wizards and their ilk meddling in what shouldn't'a been messed with!"



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee pointed further down through the car to where Barbaneth and Madeleine were cuddled up on a couch, "We've got our military grade Cleric right there, don't worry, like I said, Cissinei's not helpless."



"Not really worried Cissinei exactly, he seems harmless enough."  Kara pauses to consider, "or at least slow enough.  But the dwarf, he seems -- touched.  Just wonder if there's anything 'broken' that the cleric might be able to 'fix.'"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Aye, I'll admit fairly magic's got some uses.  Train saves me quite a bit of walkin'.  Though I'm not sure exactly how I got on it."  He stops and scratches his head then takes another mouthful of meat.  "Mage that fixed me armor up did well by me.  I suppose as long as people keep an eye on them make sure they're not up to no good."  He takes another gulp of whiskey and swallows.  "No offense intended, I suppose."
> 
> "Ye do have to admit, somma the worst disasters came from wizards and their ilk meddling in what shouldn't'a been messed with!"




"I would agree, some Wizards seem to be simply out of line with their use of magic for their own whims. Magic is helpful but there's too much of this...take over the land mess..." Cissinei said, "I'm a nice Wizard, being powerful is nice, but other things are nice too--like strawberries." 



EvilMoogle said:


> "Not really worried Cissinei exactly, he seems harmless enough."  Kara pauses to consider, "or at least slow enough.  But the dwarf, he seems -- touched.  Just wonder if there's anything 'broken' that the cleric might be able to 'fix.'"



Dee sighed, "I've been smoking for nary a decade, I hardly notice smells with me nose all shot," she said as she lit up another cigarette, "Imagine the smell of an undead army."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2009)

Wandering through a few cars Heather finds the dining car and group inside.  Not saying much of anything she walks to the counter.  “Give me a bottle.  The damn whiskey!”  Heather growls as she looks around, sneering slightly at the dwarf before back at the serving people.  “Damn moving shit…” she mumbles keeping her eyes away from any windows.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

A tiny voice pipes up near Heather's ear, "Where are we going?" it's Pellegri, the tiny voice seems to be speaking Common and Undercommon all at once, "Miss Drow? Are we going where there's more of those cat things?"


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2009)

Heather whips her head around practically spilling her drink.  She swallows the whole glass and grabs the bottle pouring herself another one.  “Damn you shouldn’t sneak up on people…” she says taking another drink.  “Cat things?  What cat things?”  she looks confused as she grabs the bottle and the glass and heads to a table after tossing a few coins down.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Wandering through a few cars Heather finds the dining car and group inside.  Not saying much of anything she walks to the counter.  “Give me a bottle.  The damn whiskey!”  Heather growls as she looks around, sneering slightly at the dwarf before back at the serving people.  “Damn moving shit…” she mumbles keeping her eyes away from any windows.



When Heather enters, Kurgan near spits a mouthful of his whiskey out and jumps to his feet.

Or rather he tries to jump to his feet but ends up knocking his food and things about (the whiskey bottle of course is safely gripped in his hand).  He makes a second attempt and manages to get to his feet gracefully (by Dwarf standard at least).

"Drow!  Suren this be why I was guided here.  Invasion!"  A puzzled expression passes his face, "Invasion by train?  That don'a sound right.  Ah well, priests can get the plans from her in the afterlife."  He reaches out and his axe magically floats to his outstreatched hand.

Then promptly clatters to the floor as it's far too unwieldly for one hand and the other is occupied by the whiskey.  He pauses a moment to ponder this dilemma eyes fixed on the door Heather left through.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2009)

"Please don't angry the lady, she comes with us" Lyn warns the dwarf helping him up. "She was born like that, you can't blame her for it".


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

"Ye travel with Drow?"  He looks at Cissinei, "I thought ye said you were the good type of wizard.  Next yer gonna tell me you're a necromancer and she's making pacts with dragons!"   He nods his head in Lyn's direction.

"Drow're born Drow, Giants're born Giants, and both of um are gonna die that way.  Sooner the better if you ask me.  Or are you gonna tell me that she's a 'good Drow' peace loving feeds orphans and that nonsense?"

((Yeah, the first part is meta, but it's for humor  ))

Kara edges slightly towards the door Heather left from while Kurgan is speaking, trying carefully not to attract his attention.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2009)

“She’s right…you better watch yourself little man…”  Heather growled as she took another drink, not taking her eyes off of him.  “Not everything you see is what you _assume_ it is…” she then sets her bottle and glass on the table. Then really thinks about what he said.  Heather bursts out laughing.  "I wonder if he is a fortune teller.  Though he wasn't exactly right about that beautiful boy!"  she says swigging down the last of her drink before pouring more.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2009)

Lyn rolls his eyes. "Im a sorcerer, I'm MALE, I have some dragon blood in my vains... Good Dragon, I hope anyway. And she's... ok. Just don't make her angry alright?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Pellegri flies quickly passed the Dwarf, "What are you, you're not working with that Cat fellow are you?" She examined him on a few fly bys and then darted back up near Heather.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> “She’s right…you better watch yourself little man…”  Heather growled as she took another drink, not taking her eyes off of him.  “Not everything you see is what you _assume_ it is…” she then sets her bottle and glass on the table. Then really thinks about what he said.  Heather bursts out laughing.  "I wonder if he is a fortune teller.  Though he wasn't exactly right about that beautiful boy!"  she says swigging down the last of her drink before pouring more.



"Watch meself?"  He glares coldly, "Ye get one spell witch and then me partner will split you from head to netherparts.  Best ye be makin' it a good one.  Whatever magics or trickery you've put these others under, it won't work on a Dwarf!  We're built of sturdier stuff than that."

The handle of the axe raises up slowly again, he grasps it with one hand, leaving the blade resting on the floor.  His gaze is fixed on her and seems very intent.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2009)

At the dwarfs words, Heather sobered immediately.  “If that’s how you want it...” she says coldly pulling her bow from her back.  “You have one minute to sit your ass down and start enjoying your meal.” she then pulls an arrow out of her quiver.  Placing it against the string she points the weapon at the floor.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2009)

"A simple ride, was that really too much to ask?"  Kara muttered annoyed at the situation.  This had quickly stopped being funny.  She was pretty sure there was enough firepower in the room to stop the Dwarf but who knows how much damage would be caused in the process.

"Can't we talk this out?  There's really more to the situation than you know."  Kara's mind raced looking for anything that might be an option.

------------------

Kurgan ignored her words and continued focusing on the Drow.  "Arrows?  Are ye joking?  Poison isn't going to stop me.  Ah've got half an inch of steel between me and yer bow.  And me heads even harder."


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2009)

Elena had enough. "You two, sit. NOW." the young woman looked at the dwarf and heather (( "dont make me roll intimidate "))). "If you want to spent the time..." Elena puts her arm in the table, raising her hand showing it to the dwarf "...I challenge you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2009)

((Sorry to end abruptly but I'm already at the 5-hours-of-sleep-tonight point and have to work in the morning.))

Kurgan snorts and keeps his eye on the Drow, "Right little girlie.  I'll play with you in a minute if you want.  I'm not about to turn my back on a Drow just to play kids games though."

----------------
Coming up with no other solutions, Kara stealthily slips a smokestick into her palm.  She in a smooth motion she ignites it and throws it at Kurgan's face.  Thick white smote rapidly starts to fill the room.  She yells out "get out of here, we'll figure out what to do with him later!"

A moment later there's a crash of glass followed by the sound of metal tearing through armor.  Kara's voice gives a surprised scream but quickly goes quiet.

By the time the smoke clears neither Kara nor the Dwarf are anywhere to be found.

((Okay, good news is I'll be off work early tomorrow so we can sort the rest of this out then))


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2009)

"What in hell?" Elena looks around but sees no Kara or the dwarf.

"Why do we always have these problems with dwarves?" Lyn asks looking under the seats and tables. "Im starting to think we should get rid of them"

Elena gave THE look to Lyn. "Well, I was just saying!" he shrugs.


----------



## Kuno (May 1, 2009)

The point of the arrow moved quickly around the car as Heather looked for both the dwarf and Kara.  “Oh seriously!”  she growls letting the bow string back though not putting her weapons away.  “Bunch of damn bullshit…” she then pours another drink, swallowing it completely before looking around once more.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian had noticed Glenn loading Skylark onto the train.  It piqued his interest.  He would make a point of making smalltalk with Glenn throughout the journey, most of it confined to the swapping of stories and generally being nice.
> 
> "...So how did you manage to get your hands on a Griffin if you don't mind me asking?"



"Ah," Glenn began, "I'm not sure getting my hands on Skylark is the phrase I would use Sebastian. I don't belong to him, and he doesn't belong to me. We are partners, linked together by mind and soul. I experience what he experiences, and he experiences what I experience. In a way you could say that we are the same being."

"There are not many creatures that can live in Aaron. Almost everything that lives there is a cut above the rest. They have to be, otherwise the environment would kill them. There is one category of races though that lives there much more comfortably in Aaron than the rest of us, Giants. Cloud Giants, Strom Giants, Frost Giants have a constant presence in our lives. Sometimes they working with us, sometimes against us."

"Until a few years ago, ogres where a problem too. The thing about Aaron is, while it can while take days of hiking to reach a village one mountain over, the other village is usually close enough that a skilled archer with a strong enough bow could fire an arrow and hit the village next to them. We'd dealt with Ogre raids for years, but that changed when a bigger ogre starting busting open the heads of other chieftains and lined up all the ogres under him. They struck the village across from mine with much larger numbers than they can usually muster. They numbered nearly a 1,000 strong by our estimates. A small village of two hundred with fewer than 50 men of fighting age, they stood no chance. All we could do is watch as they stacked, looted, and raped everything they could get their hands on."

"I was mere a boy at this point, not yet the man you see today. Never the less, I was lad of 16, I had taken up the sword a while before, and I would be damned if I was going to let anyone keep me out of that fight. All the capable men from across the land gathered together under one banner. All together we numbered under 500. Outnumbered two to one, we attacked the ogres head on. The ogres didn't stand a chance."

"Felling an Ogre while he tried to raid your village was almost a rite of passage in Aaron, one I had already passed before the Kirkshire was destroyed. The Ogres lost 800 to our 20 and their leader in the first battle of the war. But we where not going to be satisfied with just driving them back any longer. We decided to fight and kill them until the very notion of attacking us again was driven from their minds. Not an easy task for an Ogre mind you. Usually an Ogre only gives up a fight if he realizes he's about to die, or more often, after the death blow has already been struck. For every man that died that first battle, we killed 100 more to settle the score. I'm pretty sure the war ended when the very last ogre died."

"Hunting is a major part of life living in Aaron. The land isn't suitable to farm, so you have to rely on whats there. A hungry ogre, as I'm sure you know, will eat just about anything he can fit in his mouth. And sometimes if it can't fit in it's mouth it will break it into smaller pieces until it can fit it's mouth."

"My group had been tracking a band of Ogres for a few days without much luck finding them until one day a hungry Ogre gave his position to us when he attacked a nesting Griffin on near a sheer cliff in plane view of us. Griffins are powerful beasts, but they're natural weapons pail in comparison to what an ogre is capable of if he's holding a big enough war club. The Ogre made a long track around the mountain that took nearly a day to come down on top of the nesting Griffin from higher up. Before the sleeping Griffin could even understand that it was being attacked, it'd had both of it's wings broken by the club. The Ogre hit the griffin a few more times until it stopped moving. The Ogre moved on to it's young next, a foolish move. What a Griffin lacks in strength, it makes up for in cunning. Silently, the griffin rose to it's feet, and when the ogre approached the nest the Griffin pounced on him from behind. Both Griffin and Ogre fell down the cliff face and died when they struck the bottom.

"The Ogres camp was near the cliff, and when they heard the fall, they rolled the bolder back that had been covering the entrance of the cave they where hiding in. We made quick work of the Ogres after that."

"While we where finishing up, I heard a sound coming from the top of the cliff face. It was easily apparent that the Griffin died earlier protecting it's young. The Night was coming in a few short hours, alone on a cliff face at night, a young griffin doesn't have a way stay warm. If would have long sense been too dark the travel by the time I'd reached it. So, I climbed up the cliff and got him. I spent the next couple of years raising him, and along the way we bonded. And that is how I came to know Skylark."


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2009)

> "...So how did you manage to get your hands on a Griffin if you don't mind me asking?"





strongarm85 said:


> "Ah," Glenn began, "I'm not sure getting my hands on Skylark is the phrase I would use Sebastian. I don't belong to him, and he doesn't belong to me. We are partners, linked together by mind and soul.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





"You had to ask, didn't you?" Lyn whispers to Sebastian as Glenn fires his words. Lyn was lost in the middle of the story. "Well... I found Maggie in my pantry" he showed the grey rat to Glenn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2009)

Cissinei chuckled softly as she say watched Lyn pull out the tiny mouse, again Poe seemed all too interested in what was going on with Maggie and what she was doing. The cat wasn't aware of what was really going on with the mouse. 

*EXP:
800 *- The party never got any experience for taking care of the dragon earlier.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2009)

A few minutes later and several cars away Kara is dropped roughly in a room.  Save for a bit shook up she was fine but he had to force herself from looking down at the gaping hole in her breastplate.  An inch closer and she would have been in serious trouble.

The Dwarf spoke first, "Right lass.  You cost me a good meal, me helmet, and a pair of Drow ears."  His huge axe was once again strapped to his back but his grip had been like a vice before, she was fairly certain she wasn't going to slip past him.  "Imma getting a headache.  Gonna get cranky soon.  Any compelling reason why I don't finish you off and go back and deal with the Drow and her other conspirators?"

He seemed cold and focused despite his previous levity.  In her mind that spelled that either he had been faking, or he was a very dangerous sort of crazy.  Either way she had better tread lightly.

She'd start slowly, more time to think is always good if nothing else.  "I told you, there is more at work here than you think.  We have two paladins in our group, do you--"

She was cut off suddenly by a rough punch, stars cross her vision from the gauntleted fist.  When they cleared Kurgan was talking, "don't be trying to spin webs with me lass.  Don't know you, don't know your friends, don't have any reason to believe anything you say.  I want truth and simple facts.  Or me friend finishes what we started back there.  This time I know ye've got armor.  No magic tricks left to save you."

((Pausing for a bit as this is getting longish))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2009)

Cissinei seems frantic in the moments after the smoke clears, "We need to find Kurgan and Kara," she says looking around at the others. She drops to her knees and flips through her spell book in a hurried fashion, "I can't find it, I can't find it..." 

Poe slips her paw into a place in the book and Cissinei opens the book to the spot, "Thanks Poe!" she says. The book opens to a page on scrying. 

"Are you going to try and scry for the Dwarf?" asks Dee.

Cissinei nods, "Yeah."

"Don't. Scry for Kara, in case she wants to be found..." Dee said as she knelt besides her sister. 

Pellegri flies around a bit, "Do you think they're still in this building?" 

Barbaneth sighed, "Pellegri, we're moving....they can't just jump out." 

For perhaps the first time the tiny Archon noticed the movement of the cars, "Whoa...we're moving?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2009)

Kara squared her bruised jaw away and looked up at the Dwarf from the ground.  "So, you want me to tell you things, without talking."  She stands up slowly, arms spread wide, "either tell me what you want to know, or kill me.  I'm not in the mood for guessing games and torture."

Kurgan glowered and considered this, "I...  I suppose that makes sense.  Why do you trust the Drow.  And why should I?"  He slowly pulled the large blade from his back, "and no funny business.  This is turning out to be a bad enough day."

Kara answered quickly, "she helped us save a bunch of Elven children from the clutches of a lich and a Giant."  Some minor elaboration perhaps, but if he's going to call it a lie it will be from the whole story.  "At no point did she show any ill toward the children or hesitate in the slightest at the face of danger."

Kurgan paused a short while looking at Kara carefully judging this statement.  "And do you trust her?"  His voice was a slow growl.

"Yes."  She wasn't sure if there was a right answer to this for the Dwarf, but better to be hanged loyal than hanged a traitor.  "She isn't anything like stories I've heard of Drow.  Defensive, maybe.  Proud, definitely.  But neither of these are worthy of death on the spot in my book."

Kurgan thought a long time without speaking.  Kara let him think for a moment then added softly, "she's a good person; we're good people.  If that's worthy of death in your book then you might as well start with me."  She stood waiting, arms outstretched waiting for the blow.

Kurgan gripped his axe tightly, apparently involved in an internal struggle.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2009)

Cissinei's spell could only tell her that Kara and Kurgan were in a bedroom, one of the smaller ones, but she didn't have any idea in which direction and there wasn't a way to detect them. 

"Try hunting for the aura of the armor," Dee suggested.

Cissinei glared at her, "Oh yeah," she said, "We're just riding on a bloody magic train being pulled down a magic track by a magic being..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2009)

Kurgan considers simply crushing the girl.  It was shaping up to be a really miserable day.  But for all his annoyance, she was an innocent.  And obviously wasn't much of a threat, even if she was a mage she wasn't going to get a spell off this close.

She interrupted his thoughts again, her quiet voice stinging his doubts, "You should make up your mind soon.  Waiting is just going to make things worse."  The words were all the more painful because they were right.  Kill her or let her go either way there's not really a place to go.  Her friends would find her soon, and then there'd be a fight.

He lowered Deladaraugh slowly.  "I dinna want any of this.  Just tryin' to get some food and clear me head."  He sighed.  "What would you do now?  If you were in my place?"

Her soft voice responded immediately, "Letting me go would be a good start."  He nodded faintly as she continued, "and coming out with me and talking it over wouldn't be a bad thing.  Better to get any misunderstandings cleared up now.  Leave the axe here though."

Leave Deladaraugh?  Might as well leave his arm behind.  Wasn't sure if he was ready to face the Drow again anyway.  Just because this woman trusts the Drow doesn't really mean anything.

"Go on, get.'  He stepped aside so she could leave.  "I'll stay here.  Can't leave Deladaraugh here alone, but I don't see anything good coming from talking it out now."  He sighed, "I really dinna mean for things to happen this way."  He trailed off mumbling as Kara darts past into the hallway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2009)

As the train speeds along, Cissinei is furiously looking for something else that can help them, "It's going to be far too hard for me to find her with this," she says, "but it seems like things have calmed down a bit." She notices the action coming to a close.

"How did it get this bad?" asked Cissinei, "How do you all think its suddenly okay to fight in here--we don't even know the laws in this place we could have ended up..." 

She thought for a moment, "We really need to find Kara."


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2009)

"Maggie" Lyn puts the rat in the floor "Find her, you know what to do" The rat started to sniff around... a smelly dwarf in train wouldn't be that hard to find with her scent. "Let's follow her" Lyn told the rest. 

"Im right behind you" Elena was up, ready to assit Kara. She knew very well how close minded could dwarves be. They have left bad taste in her mouth. "Let's move quick"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2009)

((EM is in bed methinks)) 

Before getting too far the party finds Kara in one of the dormitory cars walking down the hallway, glancing back over her shoulder nervously. There's no sign of the dwarf for now. 

_It seems that the train ride will take a week's time, the characters will have time to rest and relax in the train and later tonight there will even be a floor show in one of the cars. _


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2009)

Elena is glad to see Kara safe. She gets back to Cissi.

"I dont know what should I do... I never had that much free time." she said leaning back in a wall.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2009)

Cissinei looked to Elena, "Never had a week to rest?" she asked, "I would say just try and enjoy yourself," she paused. "Its not that hard really." 

Dee smiled, "No more sporadic shopping trips, Elena?"


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2009)

"Not like we have where to shop Dee" Elena giggled. "Im hoping to find some nice stuff in that magic city. I still have some money left after the Nimbus affair"

"I just want to visit this city" Lyn said looking out from the window. "Maybe we could find more about these Templars once we get there"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

"It's supposed to be a larger city," Cissinei said, "So who knows, maybe we will find some nicer stuff there."

Madeleine hadn't really said much recently and she was a little uncomfortable with the idea of being inside of this train for a week, "I don't know," she said, "A week seems like a bit of a long time."


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2009)

"If any... I would like to give Nusintia some other nice abilities" she pointed at the sword. 

"Well... there are lots of things for that... let me remember what could you use..." Lyn tried to remember magic enhancements for weapons... ((trying to bring up the augmented crystals from the Magic Item Compendium))

Spellcraft 1d20+13 → [5,15] = (20)
Knowledge Arcana 1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

_You can just have Lyn recite the Crystals you want (I'm not near the books at the present time)_


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 2, 2009)

Sebastian hadn't heard anything about the altercation with the dwarf.  He just sat in a seat by a window, from time to time turning the pages of a book, and watching the world go by.  Strange this--what did they call it?  It made the world seem so much...smaller.  

Pellegri had gotten tired of watching the window some time ago and had gone off somewhere.  He hoped she hadn't done anything silly.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2009)

"well... I seem to remember hearing about these great crystals.. they were quite practical" Lyn started to explain "You could put one on a weapon and the crystal had some special power attached to it. You could change it for other powers... as the occasion requires" he said this last line with a smile. 

"Like.... Bane?"  Elena wondered.

"Most likely. I dont remember the specifics of the crystals, but Im sure they could Bane some creatures. We would need to check it out once we arrive to the city" lyn strechted out and stood up. "im in for a walk. I want to explore the train"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

Pellegri had indeed wandered off and she was nowhere to be found. Maybe the idea that the train was moving had gotten to her? 

In the calm after the altercation that took place earlier, Cissinei approached Sebastian and too the seat as close to him as she could get. She wasn't sure how to go about things or what she wanted to say really. 

"Brother Sebastian," she said after a sigh. Poe was climbing all over her head now, biding for attention, "What is it that--well what do I have to do to fix the damage I've done?" she asked. The question sounded general but she hoped Sebastian understood her.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 2, 2009)

Sebastian looked "You're Deidre's sister correct?  I can see the resemblance."  His fingers tensed for a moment and curled, as if he was unconsciously grabbing for something--perhaps the hilt of a mace.

"Don't get me wrong.  What you had in the town, would have been cause enough for me to kill you on the spot, and I would have done so with a clear conscience.  My faith is clear enough on the matter.  The relevant commandment regarding Necromancers is along the lines of 'slay them wherever you may find them'. There was one of those long, ominous pauses.

Cissinei could likely tell what he meant.  The Cleric had been fully prepared to kill her that morning.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

Cissinei nodded, "I'm pretty aware of the commandment, actually. I've dealt with trouble because of it before--I usually incapacitated the person and simply fled, usually I kept him hidden with spells to make him appear as a normal human, but I never once wanted to harm anyone with him or to use what power I may possess in an unfair manner," she said. 

"Dee told me to stop and so I did, I burned what supplies I carried, which wasn't much, and I will proceed from here forward to be a Wizard--I don't understand any of the faiths and I've never had any formal practice with them myself," she paused, "I don't know what it feels like to be so strongly dedicated to the ideas of something like that, even with the Order I didn't have any desire to do things I didn't want to if they asked them of me." 

She picked up Poe and placed the cat on her lap, "I will say this, its a beautiful, terrifying thing, faith. I wish I understood it--and a lot of other things, love namely." She held her spell book up, "All of the pages in this book, all of the Arcane studies out there--don't tell me one thing about the things in the world that seem to matter most, so I'm sorry if I offended you, but I don't understand the things I've offended really. I don't understand much, despite how smart I might seem..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 2, 2009)

"I gave the matter over into Dee's hands.  She's always seemed capable enough.  So it's out of my hands.  I took an oath then...if she would deal with you, then I would never raise a hand."  The Cleric sighed.

"Although--why did you just refer to it as a he?  Gender isn't a concern to most undead."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

"Saxton was a Crusader," Cissinei said, "He fought alongside the Order to stop the spread of evil Necromancy for...many years. Sadly he was killed at the age of 31 by a Lich--when his body was recovered, it was brought back by some ritual, I really didn't have anything to do with it, that's just part of the Order's oath, people like Saxton often volunteer to become weapons against evil, even in death." 

She sighed, "I knew Saxton before that, he was a very good man," she said, "Always nice to my family--he'd known me since I was a little girl and when Dee went missing, he was even one of the ones who helped to search for her." 

"It's why I kept his finger bone, to see that if the chance is given--I might at least bring him back to help in the fight against evil..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 2, 2009)

Sebastian sighed.  "Honestly.  If I had known more.  I probably wouldn't have done anything.  But you get so...used to some things that they become second nature to you.  My first assignment was providing relief to a city of Elves besieged by an army of Undead that was lead by an honest-to-Pelor Devil.  Dee can tell you more.  It was a hard war.  Many of us were killed, despite my best efforts...I myself was nearly killed by a volley of sling stones on my first foray out of the city.

It became second nature for me to call out to my God, to receive the gift of the Divine, and release it to the world.  Do you know what it feels like to release the energy we Clerics use to Turn the Undead?  It's...almost like when a husband and wife cli..."  He shut his mouth, remembering where he was.  "Anyhow, with what you say of this Saxton,  it seems a noble thing for you to help him honor his choice."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

Cissinei smiled lightly, "I was almost sent to that War," Cissinei said, "Right after Saxton was put under my charge I was sent to liberate those souls and let them finally rest--" she paused, "Just when I was leaving word came that a group of heroes had struck down the creature who led them..." Cissinei said. 

"But I think its my responsibility to revive Saxton under the ideal that he might help others, that he might once again walk a righteous path--there's so many people out there hurting and I think that there's too few of us to really make a dent in the suffering," Cissinei said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((EM is in bed methinks))
> 
> Before getting too far the party finds Kara in one of the dormitory cars walking down the hallway, glancing back over her shoulder nervously. There's no sign of the dwarf for now.



((Yup, I pretty much passed out.  Was a long and sucky week))

Once safe with the others Kara thanked them for their concern, "he ended up letting me go though, I'm pretty sure he only grabbed me by instinct."  She fingered the slice in her now-visible armor, "going to have to have to find a smith once we get to town though.  Though the armor's already paid for itself."

She brightened, "Well, now that that's over hopefully we have a quiet trip ahead of ourselves.  Anyone have any plans?"


----------



## Kuno (May 2, 2009)

Heather had followed the others on their search for Kara.  When they found her Heather remained silent for a while then turned back toward the dining car.  “Drinking…lots of drinking…” Heather growled as she walked away.  Once into the car she laid her bow on the table and resumed drinking out of the bottle once more.  “Long damn week if I have to deal with that shit all the time…” she mumbled to herself as she swallowed another glass, thinking of the dwarf.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2009)

Lyn will wander off on the train.

Elena hears the conversation between Sebastian and Cissy, but she stays quiet. She drinks a glass of water... any alcohol at this time of the morning would mean trouble.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

Hearing Kara's story Cissinei smiled, "Well that's good to hear, I understand Dwarves can be a little, high strung at times."

The train car was mostly empty after the altercation occurred with the Dwarf. People had just drifted off to other parts of the train. Things had quieted significantly. 

Barbaneth sighed, "I think I will venture to the other section to check out that floor show..." he said. "It's supposed to be a pretty big deal," he holds up a pamphlet that he picked up on the train somewhere. 

Around this time Pellegri returns quietly and takes an interest what Coia is doing, flying down over the Wolf to look at him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2009)

"I think I'll find my room and rest for a bit," Kara said.  "I think I've had enough excitement for a little while."  She heads down the hall in the direction of the first class rooms.

Once there she undoes the buckles holding her damaged breastplate on, checks her stomach carefully to ensure there's no wound, and collapses on the bed, dropping her defenses for the first time in a long while.

----------

Meanwhile, in his own room, Kurgan paced back and forth  in the small area.  "Suren ye've put me in the middle of a fine mess this time.  Too much to think I'm here for any other reason."  He gazed upwards shaking his head.

"But what do ye want from me?  They say they're involved with giants and liches.  An that'd be a fight the bards would sing about for ages!"  He shakes his head, "but then they travel with a Drow.  And trickster spellcasters.  Meybe the battle you mean for me is to crush them and their lies."

His voice grows softer, seemingly calming.  "Ah know that I've been a poor servant to repay your kindness.  But my weak soul needs guidance.  Is it too much to ask for a sign to show me the way?"

With his last words he sits heavily on the bed, his gaze falls and he seems lost in deep thoughts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

After sitting for a while, Cissinei doses off, its the first sleep she's had in a while that seemed peaceful. Poe wanders off through the train to find some fun of her own and thinking this is suspicious, Pellegri follows her. 

Pellegri tries to remain hidden as she follows the cat and the pair venture two cars back into the second class dorms of the train. Poe begins to paw at a door and Pellegri speeds up, "Ah-ha, I caught you!" she says as she reaches the cat. 

But there's a sound on the other side of the door, a woman screaming and crying out in pain. Curious, Pellegri teleports into the room to find a woman laying on her back on the floor, she seems unable to move, as if something pinning her down. 

Then Pellegri understands, the woman is trapped under her belly--she's obviously got something insider of her stomach holding her back as her stomach is huge. "Hold on," Pellegri says, "I'll get help!" 

Teleporting back out she yells to the cat, "Don't you go anywhere--I've got to get the others." 

Of course Poe just watches as she leaves. 

When she arrives back where most of the party is situated she tells them in her loudest voice, *"I need help, there's a woman trapped under her stomach and she's dying!" *


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2009)

"Trapped under her stomach??" Elena looks at Pellegri raising an eyebrow. She doesn't realize until some moments later. "A big stomach??" she asks Pellegri. 

"Sebastian.... SEBASTIAN!" she starts looking for the cleric. "I dont know any of that stuff! ...Wait... MADDY! MADDY!" she then goes to look for Maddy as she's the only one who has pregnant experience.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

Pellegri thinks back, but she can't seem to remember, "Um, it was big--I think..." 

Madeleine is easily found napping in one of the chairs, she's resting her head against the bow and is easily awoken by Elena's shouting, "Wh-what is it?" she pulls the bow up into her arms awaiting some form of attack. After a second of glancing around she realizes there's no danger.


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2009)

"If I understand Pellegri correctly... there's a woman 'trapped under her big belly'... I guess that would be -pregnant-" elena looks at Maddy with concern. She doesn't want to go in without someone... She can face demons and undead, she can't face a pregnant woman during labor.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

Madeleine nods and stands up, "I really don't know how much I can do," she paused, "My only experience with this is first hand and I was kind of screaming in pain for basically all of it." 

"But we try and do something about this," she paused, "It would help if we had a real doctor, some hot water, towels and a rag to put on her head..."


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2009)

At Pellegri’s words and those of the others Heather pushed her bottle and glass away.  “Guess I really should be drinking this early…” she mumbled at the vision that had gone through her head.  “Closest thing we have to a doc would be that cleric…at least that I know of…” Heather says calmly.  “If it is pregnancy…how hard can it be?  I mean women have been doing it for years…” she said with a shrug as she picked up her bow and decides this is a good distraction from the dwarf.  “Though maybe we should check out before that demon dwarf eats it…”  she then turns to Pellegri.  “So where is she?”


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2009)

"I'll try to find Sebastian" she said. "hot water? Hold on.... LYYYYYYYYYYYYYN!" she yells over very strong. Whoever was around should have heard her. "Bring some water and heat it!"

In the opposite extreme they could hear a loud sigh and a "OK".

Elena rushes to find Sebastian or any other healer around. "cissy, cissy! Maddy needs help" she tells the girl as she passes by. "follow pellegri!!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

Cissinei pretty much woke up mid way through what was going on to find Poe gone and hear Elena yelling. 

At the request of the drow Pellegri leads the group down the hallway back towards where the woman is having the kid, they find Poe pawing at the correct door, of course the door is locked and none of them have the key. 

The screaming from inside of the room pierces through the door. Cissinei shakes her hands rapidly in front of her, "Oh someone's going to have to break down the door..."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2009)

"What is all the commotion?" Glenn says as he exits his room, still wearing his armor. There seems to be a hint of frustration in his features, but otherwise he looks normal.


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2009)

“Go figure…” Heather says with a roll of her eyes at the locked door.  She steps back as if she would slam her shoulder against it then thinks better of it at hearing Glenn’s voice.  “Perfect.  Just the chunk of meat I need.“  Heather says chuckling slightly, the alcohol in her system making her a bit friendlier.  She gestures toward the door in front of her.  “Just doing a little breaking and entering to start a rescue mission.  Don’t suppose you would mind giving us a hand?”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

As they stood outside the door to the room, Dee glanced around, "Should we just break this door down?" she asked, "I kind of helped with Madeleine's baby...although that's not something I want face again."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2009)

"This door right here you say?" Glenn asks. Without pause, he tries to shoulder his way threw the door.

Strength Check
13+4 = 17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

The door breaks off its hinges some, but still hangs in place, it must have been bolted from the inside.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2009)

"Its bolted huh?" Glenn drew his long sword and says, "I have all the key I need right here!"

Glenn begins to hack at the lock with his sword.

Attack roll 1d20+13
16+13 = 29

Damage Roll
7+4 = 11


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

The door splinters away and the entryway to the room is clear, inside a blonde Elvan woman lays on her back huffing at the air as if she's exhausted. She only notices the party when they burst into the room so brutishly. 

"Hurry its hurting her," Pellegri yells. 

Madeleine rushes over to where the woman is laying and takes her by the hand, she smooths the woman's hair back, "I'm Madeleine, what's your name dear?" she asks.

"Lynedwen," the woman says between breaths. 

Madeleine responds, "Alright Lyndewen, we're here to help you...we're just trying to find the Cleric who's with us..." 

Dilation:
 1d10 → [6] = (6)

Dee walks around to look and see how far along the woman is, "Well this brings back memories," she looks up at the others, "I'm going to go out on a limb and say we don't have much longer."

_Alright, if Space Cowboy is found before its over, he'll help but I think he's pretty busy, so anyone with Heal Checks that are high can do or the party can hunt for another Cleric...(or just wait for Sebastian)_


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2009)

Glenn takes stock in the situation and puts his sword away and pulls off his gauntlets.

"I believe I'm skilled enough to handle this," he says, "Also, I am confident that my ability to lay on hands should keep both mother and child safe."

Glenn kneels in front of the woman and begins to issue instructions to the others and Lynedwen.

Heal check d20+9
18+9 = 27


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

Madeleine mutters things in Elvan trying to keep the woman calm, she instructs the woman to push and breath in a certain manner, "Glenn, gently guide the baby out..." she said. 

Dee glared down at the Paladin,  "Thought you said you're a virgin?" asked Dee, "You sure you're qualified to handle one of those?" 

Cissinei grabs a basin and fills it with water, bringing it back over to the side of the woman where Lyn can fill it up. 

Glenn helps to guide the child out (heal check vs DC 30)

   1d20+27 → [8,27] = (35) 
   1d20+27 → [8,27] = (35) 
   1d20+27 → [1,27] = (28) -1 HP on Baby 
   1d20+27 → [6,27] = (33)

After much screaming, to the point that many in the room are utterly frightened, Glenn lifts the baby away from the mother. Dee uses her flaming thinblade to cut the cord (so that it seals up).

Boy (1) or Girl (2):
 1d2 → [1] = (1)


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine mutters things in Elvan trying to keep the woman calm, she instructs the woman to push and breath in a certain manner, "Glenn, gently guide the baby out..." she said.
> 
> Dee glared down at the Paladin,  "Thought you said you're a virgin?" asked Dee, "You sure you're qualified to handle one of those?"
> 
> ...



"Its a boy," Glenn said as he laid his hand on the newborn, healing him before handing him to his mother. "make sure he grows up to have strong with a bright manly spirit now!"

Glenn smiled up at Dee and said, "I may be a virgin, but I'm not ignorant. Besides, its a man's responsibility to protect a woman. How can a man do that if he isn't prepared to help her when she needs it the most?"


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2009)

Lyn used his burning hands to heat up the water as much as Maddy told him to do. Elena is in the back, not wanting to go near and watch the birth. She was very nervous. "Is the baby, ok? Is the lady fine?" she asks Dee, Maddy and Glenn.

"I guess so" said Lyn drying his hands. "Although this gave me a whole new point of view of Parenting" a shiver ran down his back.


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2009)

Seeing it was an elvin woman Heather decided to stay back and let the others handle the situation.  She leaned against the now shattered doorframe as she watched.  “Guess he is useful for a lot of things…” she mumbles to herself.  At her own words she shook her head.  “I think I’m still half drunk…” Heather continues to stand watching and waiting.


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2009)

Lyn will peek to see if the boy is an elf or half-elf. 

"Do you need us to look for somebody? Are you traveling with someone else?" Elena asks now that the 'danger' seems to have passed.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2009)

Flynn walks into the room where everyone is, standing next to Heather. He is dead drunk, threatining to fall over any moment. "What da..*hic!* what da hell ish goin on?" He asks the drow curiously. He peeks into the crowd of people and promptly throws up. "I hate babiesh..."


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2009)

“Aahh…you disgusting bastard…” Heather says pushing Flynn away from her.  “What the hell?  I hope you know your cleaning that shit up!”  she glares at him and spins into the hall, not wanting to look at the mess any longer.  “Damn asshole…” she adds before storming away.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

Madeleine smirks up at Elena and Lyn, "The baby's just fine," she says, "Don't worry." 

Cissinei can't seem to stay back, "Look at the baby!" she cries as she gets closer. 

Oddly enough Pellegri has no idea what's happened, "Where did that come from and why's it screaming?"

As Heather storms out of the room, Dee goes to excuse herself, "I think I'm going to get the mother a little room, let the professionals handle this," she eyes Glenn before leaving.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine smirks up at Elena and Lyn, "The baby's just fine," she says, "Don't worry."
> 
> Cissinei can't seem to stay back, "Look at the baby!" she cries as she gets closer.
> 
> ...



Glenn sighed as Dee and Heather left. He supposed there was no getting around it though. He needed to see things threw with the mother until she was safe and sound.

Turning to Pellegri Gleen explained what happened. "Well you see Pellegri," Glenn began to explain to the Archon about the birds and the bees with some degree of detail and finally finished with, "and that's where babies come from."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

After hearing all of this Pellegri is a little horrified and shocked that any of this can happen and just be allowed to happen. She didn't know what to think and the whole situation had confused her. 

In a fit she flies off through the train to some other place.

In the next few moments, Lynedwen tells the remaining party members, "My husband's a Human Mage, we were going to see him in Sumtra--but the baby was early..."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> In the next few moments, Lynedwen tells the remaining party members, "My husband's a Human Mage, we were going to see him in Sumtra--but the baby was early..."



After making sure his hands have been cleaned well, he places a hand on top of the mother head and heals her. 

"I am sure he will be happy to see you and meet his son when you arrive! In any case, I suggest we switch cabins. I was the one broke your door, so you can help yourself to mine. I think I can manage a door-less cabin!"

((Paladins are allowed to heal a set amount of hp per day by using the Lay on Hands ability. There are no rolls for this ability. The amount the paladin is allowed to heal is his level x charisma modifier. They can split it up between multiple heals, or use it all at once.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

((sorry for the absence guys, internet issues))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2009)

Kara rises slowly from the bed, rejuvenated from her down time.  She spends a moment washing her face, and generally making herself look normal.  Afterwords she steels herself and sets her mind to face the world again.

She heads out back to the common room (which is mostly vacated at the moment I think).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

After Glenn has done his work and gotten things squared away, Cissinei and Madeleine return to the common room. As they walk Cissinei asks, "Does that really hurt as much as it sounds like it does?"

Madeleine chuckles, "Just wait," she says, not even half joking.

The two arrive to find Kara and Dee, "Oh you're back Kara," Cissinei said, "You feelin' proper?"


----------



## Kuno (May 3, 2009)

Moving through the car Heather goes to her room for a moment.  “Nice bit of mutt you are.”  she says glaring at Coia who whimpered softly at her words.  After washing up a bit she sits on the bed for a few minutes clearing her mind then sighs as she stands.  Heather mulls over leaving her bow in the cabin and changes her mind once she thinks about the dwarf.  “You coming this time?” she says to Coia.  The wolf stands and stretches before jumping to the floor and following her out the door.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2009)

Kara smiled and noded to Cissinei, "much, thanks.  Amazing what a good nap will do for you.  Others all off exploring?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

Cissinei grimaced, "We just delivered a kid," she lets out as she scoops up Poe, "Brutal, I know."

"Least you didn't have to stare into the eye of the beast," Dee said, "Can't remember a time when I wanted a shot more..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2009)

Kara blinked slightly, "just how long was I gone?  Was it Heather or Elena?"

She broke down and laughed, "I assume we met someone?  I wouldn't think the mother should be traveling if she was this close to due."

Mentally suppressed her thoughts on motherhood in favor of being positive for the moment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

Dee slumped into a seat to smoke, "I don't think anyone around here except Maddy will be shooting any kids out..." she said. 

"We met the woman, Pellegri and Poe found her," Cissinei said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2009)

"Sounds like a better sort of excitement for the morning.  But at the same time I'm kind of glad I missed it, I would have just been in the way."


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2009)

Elena stays with Lynedwen... just to see if she needs anything else. She really wants to help, but is clueless about how. "Do... do you have a name for him?" she asks a little shaken.




> "Sounds like a better sort of excitement for the morning. But at the same time I'm kind of glad I missed it, I would have just been in the way."


"Nah, screaming, blood... is the everyday stuff, only that from other perspective" Lyn told Kara shrugging.


----------



## Koi (May 4, 2009)

Siegmund weaves through feet and legs, tail held like a questionmark as he goes.  The black-and-white cat sniffs the air and bobs his head slightly, whiskers spread wide as he makes his way toward Cissinei and Poe.  Calloway isn't much farther behind, winding a pocketwatch as he goes, his mandolin strapped across his back.  He slips the watch inside a vest pocket and then takes a seat, slinging the instrument across his lap.  "Now, Siegmund, don't be rude," he says, watching the cat as he began to tune the thing.


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

Lyn sees Calloway's cat and makes sure Maggie is well hidden in his clothes. -Stay there. too many cats around- he thinks, sure that the rat will feel the danger around.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Poe wriggles her way out of Cissinei's arms and then circles around the young Wizard's ankles. She watches Siegumnd in sort of a bemused manner. With her tail trailing around Cissinei's leg she steps between Cissinei's stance and then stops and stares to watch the other cat. 

"Awe look, they're playing," Cissinei says as she takes notice of the strange actions. "Poe doesn't get many chances to play with other kitties, do you little lady?" 

Poe looks up at her and then back at the other cat. 

All this while Pellegri watches the cats closely, nor sure what they're doing, but the others seem to trust them enough.


----------



## Koi (May 4, 2009)

Siegmund approaches Poe, giving a low meow as he gets close enough to sort of sniff her face a bit, whiskers slightly pulled back.  He seems satisfied, though, and turns, looking over his shoulder at her as he gives another meow, louder and more friendly this time.  He gives his tail a little flick as he looks around the car a bit.

Calloway smiles, chuckling a bit as he strums the mandolin's strings gently, pauses, and seems unsatisfied.  "Hm.. still no quite correct.." he muses, and goes back to tuning again for a few seconds, before strumming again.  "Ah.. yes, that's how it's supposed to be."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Poe looks on confused as Siegmund just walks back the other direction. Cissinei scoops the cat back up, "You seem to be a little confused there," she says looking the animal over. 

Its a little passed midday, the train is still barreling down the tracks towards Sumtra Magic City. The party might be shocked to know that in just these few hours, the train has done what it would take them at least days to do. The vehicle barrels over land, not needing rest, food or fuel.

Unfortunately the train does require one thing...

"Water," Barbaneth is telling Madeleine, "We've got to stop to refill the water tanks so we've all got something to use." 

Madeleine stares blankly, "I guess it would be too much to actually have this thing make water too, no wouldn't it?"

With a chuckle Barbaneth alerts them, "According to the schedule," he looks it over, "We'll be making a one hour stop at the edge of the sand sea--"


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

Lyn's ears twitches. "Sand sea? Did I hear well?" he turns around to Maddy and Barbaneth. "There are Seas of SAND?" he can't imagine himself swimming in there.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 4, 2009)

Sebastian still passed the time reading by a window.  This train was delightfully boring.  And no ogres either.


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

Elena sits at Sebastian's side. "Hey, What are you reading?" she asks interested. He seems like he's always reading something deep and wise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

"Cute," Madeleine rubs the back of Lyn's neck, "I can't imagine it being a literal sea of sand," she said, "I think its just a figure of speech, but we'll see," she says. 

For some reason Cissinei grimaces as she sees this. 

"Sebastian?" Dee calls, "Don't you want to go see the miracle of life that happened on the floor of the cabin down the hall?" she asks in a sarcastic tone.


----------



## Koi (May 4, 2009)

Siegmund pauses, tail twitching as he looks back, turning around, and heads toward Cissinei and Poe again.  He sits, head tilted very slightly as he looks up at the little black cat, tail swishing behind him as he gives a friendly chirrup, shifting his paws slightly.  

Calloway chuckles from his seat on the other side of the car.  "Heh, oh Poe, it looks as though he'd like to show you around, teach you some cat-things, heh."  He smiles, strumming the mandolin in his lap lightly.  "During the stop, are we to stay on the train, or are we allowed to get off and stretch the legs a bit?"  He turns to Dee though, brows slightly knit as he pulls a totally skeeved face.  "That little 'miracle' was one of the most gruesome and revolting things I've ever seen.  Definitely something I could go at least a few hundred years without seeing again."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 4, 2009)

"Miracle of life Dee?  Seen it.  After staying up all night with your arm buried deep in a cow's ladyparts, that sort of thing loses its thrill." 

(He does have ranks in handle animal for a reason)


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2009)

Glenn looked anxious as he joined the others, "Whoever thought of this method of transportation is surely a mad man! If people where meant crawl along the ground like this our bodies where be long and skinny like a snake! Its so, unnatural!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 4, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena sits at Sebastian's side. "Hey, What are you reading?" she asks interested. He seems like he's always reading something deep and wise.



"Oh nothing important really.  Just a book I picked up in a city a while back.  Not a bad book either.  Lots of great poetry.  It's not Holy in the least, but it's quite a bit more fun than a sacred text.  More people ought to write these things."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Barbaneth nods to Calloway, "Actually we're allowed off the train," he sighs, "I would be interested to get a look at the Sand Sea too," he added. 

Dee chuckles at Glenn, "Seems you might be a little scared," she says after hearing his comments about the train.


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

"I just want to see this with my own eyes." Lyn stared out of the window wondering if the place lived up to its name.

Elena giggles. "Poetry? I haven't read poetry in a looong time. From before I set off to fight" she said. "Feels like an eternity" those days seem too far away now... "Is almost as... that time was only a dream" she says with a little melancholy in her voice.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 4, 2009)

"Eh.  Time is a funny thing Elena.  When I was young, a year seemed to last so long.  I remember summers spent digging worms for fishing in the stream that ran across the back end of my father's field, feeding chickens, riding on the plow horse.  Everything then seemed so...big, and timeless."  

He closed the book and sighed.  "I went back there after parting ways with Genevieve.  It was a ruin now, and everything seemed a good deal smaller than I remembered it.  Was it always that small?  I just think I got bigger, and the world stayed the same.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee chuckles at Glenn, "Seems you might be a little scared," she says after hearing his comments about the train.



"What the... Well I... Grr...", Glenn grumbles, unable refute the truthfulness of her claim, "well mark my words, compared to the Lightning Runner this thing is a death trap waiting to happen! Traveling on the ground is more risky than travel by air by its very nature, but this thing can only move in a strait path which makes it a perfect target for ambushes! All it's going to take is some bandit figuring out that they can rob the train without much resistance if they throw some bolders in it's path to knock it off the tracks first and and let the train's own momentum finish us off when these cars turn into giant boxes of death!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

"I think that might be a bit far fetched," Dee said, "The train seems to moving pretty fast and it would make more sense to rob it from the inside and just leave..." she said.

Not too long after that the train started to slow with a jolt and then came to a stop. Alongside the large vehicle were some men dragging hoses over to the side of the train.

With the stop, people began to get up and mill about. Out of the windows to the right side, closer to the front of the train was what appeared to be a golden ocean of sand. Of course it was off in the distance, but it seemed to sweep and move and dip back the way water would.

"Looks like its more than a figure of speech," said Madeleine.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I think that might be a bit far fetched," Dee said, "The train seems to moving pretty fast and it would make more sense to rob it from the inside and just leave..." she said.



"Still, when you face danger in the air, you have 5 options to deal with the attack. You can climb up, you can descend, you can drift left, you can drift right, or you can go strait ahead. Even on foot you have for options. But a train, a train only knows one direction."

"Besides, Skylark doesn't like being kept in a dull stall all day being kept next his favorite meal. Griffin's eat horses after all. If anything else, I'm more frustrated than scared."

Glenn wasted little time getting off the train for some fresh air, as quickly as he can, he lets Skylark out to do the same and stretch his wings.


----------



## Kuno (May 4, 2009)

Once the train stopped Heather and Coia bounded off the contraption.  “Damn these things.  I am beginning to think we need to find a nice cave somewhere.  What do you think?”  Heather said to Coia.  The big wolf just looked up at her and whimpered, his legs shaking slightly.  “Right…right…” Heather said looking down at the ground for a moment. “Perfect…” she said bending down and picking up a rock and giving it a throw.  In flash Coia was off after the rock needing to stretch his legs.


----------



## Koi (May 4, 2009)

Calloway and Siegmund step off the train, the cat in the lead by a few paces.  He pauses, though, whiskers all spread as he sniffs the air and swivels his ears, clearly excited to take in the smells and sounds of this new place.  

Calloway stands, hands on his hips, hat low over his eyes, with his mandolin across his back once more.  "Huh," he mutters, brows arched.  "It _is_.. a literal sea of.. sand.  Curious, very curious."


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

"I wanna take a look" Lyn said with a wide smile. "I can fly someone there if you want" he turns around to anyone else interested.  "eh-he... what about Joshua, I haven't heard about him since yesterday" -evil chuckle-

Elena nods to Sebastian. "We got bigger... indeed. In any case, let's hope to keep living to tell the tale"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Despite its size, the sand sea is a good deal away from the party, the land they're on is risen up above it and they're looking down hill into a valley at the backs of the mountain chain. 

Its impossible to see exactly where the sand sea starts and the grassy planes end, an older man comments to Calloway from not too far off, " 'S not really a sea--" he starts, "edges of the Waste, the winds and sand are moving so hard so fast all of the time that it flows just like waves, sometimes it shifts so much that people walkin' through will find animals, bodies, caravans...who cities buried under the sand..." 

"It's a dangerous place alright..."


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

"But I can fly over it, can I?" Lyn asked the older man. Lyn will polymorph himself into a manticore. "Lets go!" he calls to whoever wants to ride with him. He can talk in the manticore form.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 4, 2009)

Sebastian covered his eyes.  Lyn had lost it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

The older man sighs, "I suppose you can fly over it, I suppose," he paused, "Although not sure why one would want to..." 

Cissinei smirked, "I'll go with you Lyn," she said in a dreamy tone.

"You'll not get me out over that shit," Dee said, "Seas are meant to be crossed on boats...and're not made of bloody sand."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2009)

"Okay then," Glenn said as he got on Skylarks back "how about we have a race, to the sand sea and back."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

"No one is racing with me upon their back," Cissinei glanced around, "I can make myself fly, too--if I'd like..."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2009)

"Maybe you'd rather Joshua be your opponent?" Glenn jested, "Very well then!" Glenn and Skylark took off and began to go threw their routine exorcises.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2009)

Kara finds a vantage point to watch the scenery, attempting to get more familiar with this content's peculiarities.
----------
A short time after the party had exited the Dwarf Kurgan steps off the train, apparently talking to himself.  "Ah suren it's good to get a breath of fresh air."

He's still dressed in his plate armor (sans helmet) with his ridiculously large axe on his back.  He stretches and breathes deeply apparently glad to be free of the confines.

When he notices the party he says nothing, apparently deciding to avoid a repeat of the morning's events.


----------



## Koi (May 4, 2009)

"You'd like to.. fly over it?" Calloway asks, cocking a brow as he tips his hat slightly to keep a bit more of the sun out, before reaching into his coat to take out his box of cigarettes.  "You know what?  Have fun, Siegmund and myself will definitely sit this one out, eh?" he asks, looking down at the cat, who chirrups and stalks away, off to see what he can get into.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 4, 2009)

"Well I'm going for a walk" said Sebastian.  "Too long sitting down has made my knees feel like jelly."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Cissinei will let Poe stay and play with Siegmund for the time being, and she will agree to ride on Lyn so long as he doesn't go too fast. 

*For those venturing out over the Sand Sea: *
The sky is mostly clear and by the time they reach the Sand Sea the mounting waves of sand are sweeping down across the landscape and crashing back into the dunes. 

Even from this high up they can spot something, what appears to be the top of a ruined obelisk or pillar coming out of the top of the sand. Cissinei points down to it and calls out to Lyn, "This is incredible!" she says. 

There's not much else to see except for the moving and shifting sands and what appears to be an endless Desert.


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

Lyn prepares himself to fly... but then he realizes his current form is too slow compared to Glenn. "now way..." he stops and thinks in other winged creature. "Pegasus would be" he then uses another polymorph spell to turn himself in the flying horse. "Im the dream of any teen age girl"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

*EXP: 
For delivering the Baby (party): 150
Peaceful resolution (for Kara and Kurgan): 100 
*


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

"What's with the Obelisk?" Lyn neighs.... he's a winged horse. He can't speak.... He shows will approach the obelisk at 120ft to check it better. Maybe Cissy can give him more details later.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Cissinei doesn't seem concerned enough to say anything else and it just looks like ruins from what Lyn can see.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2009)

Kurgan gives a slight glare at the mages magic, especially the trickery of the shapechanging spell, then walks a short distance away  ((Kurgan is still near the train, not with the flying folk, obviously)).

Once in an open area he draws the massive axe.  Though it would seem to be a halberd, he grips the end of the haft like any other axe.  The spectacle surely looks ridiculous and it seems improbable that anyone with his short stature could balance such a blade but against all odds he beings a simple routine with the blade.

He is clearly off-balance as he swing, but he shows unusual (for a Dwarf) poise and footwork to make up for the shortcomings.  He seems to alternate between quick defensive digs with the blade and powerful swings that sometimes lift him off the ground when they hit.

After a few minutes he seems satisfied and replaces the blade on his back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Madeleine ventures down the side of the train some after the Dwarf, keeping her distance as she speaks, "What are you doing?" she asks in a curious tone.


----------



## pokj47 (May 4, 2009)

A figure in a dark cloak appears.  In his grim voice he says "I have been following you forever! I have finally found you"  He pulls out a sturdy oak bow, and points it at Madeliene.  "now, will you please stop what you are doing, and listen to me."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine ventures down the side of the train some after the Dwarf, keeping her distance as she speaks, "What are you doing?" she asks in a curious tone.



Kurgan eyes the woman a moment then speaks in a gruff voice, "forms.  Need ta keep in practice, not enough room on the train to really work with Deladaraugh.  Since we're out in the open I though we'd stretch a bit."

He turns to look her over, "don't Elves need to practice?  I heard they were borne with bows in their hands.  Always thought they were joking though."

((@pokj47, if you want to play you should post in the OOC thread first))


----------



## pokj47 (May 4, 2009)

ok. Thank you evilmoogie.
I just posted now wat?


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

-Edited Forget it-


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan eyes the woman a moment then speaks in a gruff voice, "forms.  Need ta keep in practice, not enough room on the train to really work with Deladaraugh.  Since we're out in the open I though we'd stretch a bit."
> 
> He turns to look her over, "don't Elves need to practice?  I heard they were borne with bows in their hands.  Always thought they were joking though."
> 
> ((@pokj47, if you want to play you should post in the OOC thread first))



Madeleine smirked glanced up into the sky and unholstered her bow, she fired two shots high into the air with a pause between them. 

1d20+12
17+12 = 29

1d20+12
9+12 = 21

Two dead birds drop from the sky, frozen solid, Madeleine just put her bow back off to her side, "I guess I am good for the day...but I'm not really an elf," she paused, "Just half."


----------



## pokj47 (May 4, 2009)

*Replying*

Coughing a bit from the massive punch, the man steps back about 50 feet.

The man whistles and a small, but sturdy horse rides up.

"good boy" he whispers to the horse.
"ok, I come with a proposal.
He throws an enclosed letter at maddy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Stop posting in this thread until you have properly signed up.


----------



## pokj47 (May 4, 2009)

*I did post on sign up place!*

But i did.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

((No you didn't there's character creation, being accepted and the like, read the first posts in the OOC thread and it explains it.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2009)

"Half better then."  He considers her, "even then though.  What to give me your reasoning on why ye travel with the Drow?  Even if ye're only half-Elf, you should trust them even less than I do."  His expression is open and blunt.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

"We met Heather a while back," Madeleine said, "She might be a drow by race, but she grew up on the surface, she's an orphan and she's not really like the rest of her race."

She paused, "I didn't realize Dwarves were wary of the Drow, though."


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

Elena is around and keeping an eye on the dwarf. Just to make sure. "Actually, is not surprising at all. They also live underground, so I guess it would mean you have some bad  experiences with the '_neighbors_'" Elena said in the back. She was also getting some fresh air while Lyn was gone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2009)

Kurgan nods slowly at Elena, "That's about right.  We build our homes in the mountains and dig down for ore.  Every once in a while, we dig too deep, get in to 'their territory.'"  He considers his words a moment, "Or they decide to wander a bit farther from their homes than usual and get in our mines.  Then there's killing."

He sighs, "Drow are vicious beasts, and almost as stubborn as Dwarves.  Once the fighting starts, it doesn't generally end easily.  Drow have assassinated our kings, have slain countless warriors.  So we fight back, our clerics light the mines our warriors endure their spells and poisons."


----------



## Kuno (May 4, 2009)

“Woof!”  Coia barked as he pounced on the rock yet again.  He turned quickly and tore back toward Heather.  

“Did I finally wear you out?”  She asks bending down as he laid before her.  Heather began to scratch his belly, much to Coia’s pleasure.  He wiggled and whimpered at the attention.  “So what do you suppose the others are up to?”  Heather says to Coia but doesn’t even  bother looking around.  Heather knows she wouldn’t be able to see anyone.


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

"I wouldnt like to meet a normal drow in a dark tunnel, that's for sure" Elena say now approaching Kurgan. She feels more at ease now. "Is there anything especial for you in the Magic City?" she asks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2009)

"Undoubtedly."  Kurgan answered without hesitation.  "And suren as soon as Clanggedin Silverbeard lets me know what it is I'll be feeling better about it."

He pauses a moment and decides this may not be enough explanation for a non-Dwarf so he continues, "I follow his guidance.  He moves in mysterious ways and it isn't always for me to know why.  He put me on a train headed for the Magic City.  The reason will show itself eventually."  If it hasn't already he amends silently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

After so long outside the party is forced to return to the train as it readies itself to leave. There's a loud blast of a sound like thunder from the front of the train as the vehicle signals that it's ready. 

Once the train is loaded, it continues on to the Magic City. 

((Do you guys want to keep messing about in the train of just skip ahead to the Magic City))


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2009)

((skipp, I guess))

Lyn gets back with Cissy just in time for the Train to go. He turns back to his normal self. "Woah... I was craving for grass... thank god Im back. At least that was interesting" he said looking at the sand sea in the distance.


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2009)

((Doesn't matter to me.))

Once back on the train Heather settles into a seat once more and orders a meal for her and a raw steak for Coia.  She sits away from the window her blindfold still on her eyes.  As they wait for their food Heather sighs and slides near the window and pulls the blind down.  Coia settles at her feet and watches the people around them while she taps her fingers on the table.

It wasn't long before the bottle of whiskey and food were settled in front of them.  "About damn time..." Heather growled pouring herself a drink before eating.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 5, 2009)

((It's fine with me I suppose))

Glenn settled back on the train. He noticed heather when she sat down, but he made no immediate move to talk to her. Instead he ordered himself a drink and appeared to be minding his own business. After a few minutes he got up from his seat and sat down across from her at her table.

"I'm sorry," he said with a smile, "I wanted to sit and talk with you, but I couldn't think of anything to say that didn't sound completely lame."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2009)

The train continued on without incident, reaching the last stop before Sumtra, one day away from the Magic City. A small mining town called Polvo is where the train comes to a stop. At first the stop is only supposed to last for thirty minutes, but then as time wears on the party finds that the train has yet to move. 

A woman comes back through the train wearing a staff uniform and pausing to talk with groups of passengers, "There's an issue with the train, we're going to have to spend the night here, it seems--we're sorry for the delay, and you will be reimbursed for one day's travel fees." 

It seemed that the train is stuck in place for the night. 

Cissinei looked to Lyn, "It looks like we're spending the night here in this town," she said, "Looks like a quaint place," she said. 

It's around *5:00 PM on November 16th. *


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2009)

Lyn will try to investigate what's the reason of the delay. He will use his not so amusing Gather Information skills on this one. 

Gather information 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16) "What's the problem with the train?"

Elena doesn't stay to wait for Lyn. She will move ahead and find an Inn for the party to stay. There's not much time to loose as night will come in a couple of hours.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2009)

A man near the side of the train answered Lyn, "Apparently there's an issue with wheels, we're working to have it working by morning," the man said, "Good thing we caught it, could have derailed the train--we think that the tracks back in Vinca weren't repaired correctly..."


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2009)

"The wheels?" he raises an eyebrow. Lyn will leave and check the wheels and under the train. He has a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2009)

On the way to the Inn Elena notices all of the doors in the town have white paint splattered across the doors in the shape of various holy symbols.

At the Inn, the Inn keeper, a young female comes to speak with Elena, "I guess you're looking for a room too?" she asked, "Well it looks like we're going to be rolling in gold until this is over." 

Joshua had followed Elena to the Inn, "Until what is over?" he asked, not bothering to speak with Elena.

"There's been some attacks," the inn keeper said, "They've been pretty publicized in these parts--but no one goes out after dark, all of the businesses in the town are dying because of how things are." 

She stepped around the counter to straighten something up on the other side of the desk, "If you know what's good for you--you'll be in doors by night fall." 



soulnova said:


> "The wheels?" he raises an eyebrow. Lyn will leave and check the wheels and under the train. He has a bad feeling about this.



The man takes Lyn to show him the wheels, "See the stratification there in the wheels?" he asked, "They're about to wear until they let us right off the track--when we next turned we'd have just gone aground."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 5, 2009)

Upon hearing news of the wheels, Sebastian gave a sigh.  "And to think I had started to enjoy myself on the train."  Walking around the town he noticed the holy symbols spattered on the doors.

The Cleric would stop and ask people, doing his best to win their trust and get them to talk to him about the symbols.  If they couldn't trust a man of the cloth, something would be very wrong

Diplomacy:  
1d20+13
11+13 = 24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Upon hearing news of the wheels, Sebastian gave a sigh.  "And to think I had started to enjoy myself on the train."  Walking around the town he noticed the holy symbols spattered on the doors.
> 
> The Cleric would stop and ask people, doing his best to win their trust and get them to talk to him about the symbols.  If they couldn't trust a man of the cloth, something would be very wrong
> 
> ...



A little boy running home with his younger sister looks up at the Cleric, "You didn't hear mister," when the kid notices the vestments he smiles, "Did you come to fight them?" he asks, "Did you come to fight the vampires!?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 5, 2009)

"Vampires--there are vampires here?"  Sebastian queried.  "I came on the train, but I suppose I could give the vampires a good spanking if they're being naughty."  The way he said that last bit, sounded more than a bit ominous.  In fact somehow the Cleric seemed to give the impression that the "Spanking" would involve lots and lots of heavy blunt objects (Apply directly to the forehead).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2009)

The children broke out into a run, "We have to go, momma will be pretty mad if we don't get home before dark," the girl said

Most of the others had hung out near the train, its obvious that the Inn can't hold everyone in the train inside of its small confines. 

Dee however ventures into town looking to just walk around a bit and stretch her legs. She spots Sebastian as he is talking with the kids but doesn't hear any of what is said. She ambles up to him and pauses, "I guess the children being impressed with you is just par for the course?" she asked with her arms folded over her chest.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 5, 2009)

"Eh.  It seems to come with the robes  Dee."  

And then the priest got annoyingly philosophical:  "You know the real reason so many men and women of the cloth end up working in orphanages and whatnot?"  

It was a rhetorical question.  "It's so they can have kids, grandkids, nieces, and nephews--or something like that running about the place making noise, without mucking around with all that family business."

He slipped into a different subject:  "Anyway, there seems to be a bad rash of vampires around.  So watch your neck."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2009)

Kara would go with Elena and the others to secure a room, once this is done she'll see if she can take advantage of the remaining daylight.

She will see if she can find out some specifics of the past attacks, looking for any hints as to where the vampires may have come from and may be hiding.

Gather Info:
1d20+19
16+19 = 35

-----------

When he sees the symbols in town, Kurgan will attempt to identify them (to which deity or deities they belong).  And any other special significance to them.

Assuming he hears about the vampires he'll retire early to catch a quick nap before dark.

Knowledge: Religion:
1d20+10
9+10 = 19


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2009)

For the first part of Sebastian's little speech she was slightly confused as to what he was trying to say. _Did the kids like the robes of a cleric_. "Vampires," Dee said, "well that's just great," she said. 

All over the town, people were rushing around the streets trying to get last minute errands run and the like so they could get in doors. Dee sighed, "Look at them, I'm guessing that this has a bit to do with the vampire types?"


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2009)

Getting off the train Heather stretches and attempts to look around.  The fading sun though was just a little to bright.  “Well…maybe when the sun goes down we can have a look around.” she says to Coia who gives a bark in return.  “Should we wander a bit?  Or…um…wait here for a while?”  Heather says almost sheepishly to Coia.  The big wolf sneezes in return, knowing what Heather didn’t say in that sentence.  “What’s so funny?” she asks as she begins to walk away.  Coia just shakes his head and looks back toward the train then pads ahead to Heather.

Heather will listen to see if she kind find anything interesting to do or information she can pick up.

Listen:
1d20+14
20+14 = 34


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara would go with Elena and the others to secure a room, once this is done she'll see if she can take advantage of the remaining daylight.
> 
> She will see if she can find out some specifics of the past attacks, looking for any hints as to where the vampires may have come from and may be hiding.
> 
> ...



Kara probably doesn't know much about vampires, she learns that the creatures hunt by night, they're cunning and able to fool some of the victims into thinking them to be normal. 

She learns that the creatures have even been known to venture out in the day when the clouds are out, they're bold. 

The attacks were malicious, the victims drained of blood and shredded up.



EvilMoogle said:


> When he sees the symbols in town, Kurgan will attempt to identify them (to which deity or deities they belong).  And any other special significance to them.
> 
> Assuming he hears about the vampires he'll retire early to catch a quick nap before dark.
> 
> ...



The symbols are mostly of Bahamut and Pelor, they hold no significance it seems to him though, other than being the symbols of these gods. 



Kunoichirule said:


> Getting off the train Heather stretches and attempts to look around.  The fading sun though was just a little to bright.  ?Well?maybe when the sun goes down we can have a look around.? she says to Coia who gives a bark in return.  ?Should we wander a bit?  Or?um?wait here for a while??  Heather says almost sheepishly to Coia.  The big wolf sneezes in return, knowing what Heather didn?t say in that sentence.  ?What?s so funny?? she asks as she begins to walk away.  Coia just shakes his head and looks back toward the train then pads ahead to Heather.
> 
> Heather will listen to see if she kind find anything interesting to do or information she can pick up.
> 
> ...



Heather just hears talk of getting home before dark and sees people rushing about to get things done.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2009)

Elena was silent most of the time while the others were making haste to get to safety before nightfall. She had already paid the rooms for the night.

Lyn also heard the rumors of vampires and rushes his way back to the Inn. "Did I hear well?? Vampires?" he asks Sebastian and the others with concern. His eyes immediately fall upon Elena. "You are not going to-"

But he couldn't finish the phrase. Elena stood up from the chair and walked to the door. She looks back to Sebastian. "I'm guessing you will come too?" she said taking Nusintia out of her sheath. The holy sword glowed with pureness. 


"Don't you think we should think this through? We need to know where their lair is... and how many are there!" Lyn exclaims preoccupied. "We need mirrors... and some garlic... and lots of holy water."  he started to check on his Bag of holding. He only had a mirror for personal use. He doubted it would help a lot.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> For the first part of Sebastian's little speech she was slightly confused as to what he was trying to say. _Did the kids like the robes of a cleric_. "Vampires," Dee said, "well that's just great," she said.
> 
> All over the town, people were rushing around the streets trying to get last minute errands run and the like so they could get in doors. Dee sighed, "Look at them, I'm guessing that this has a bit to do with the vampire types?"



"I suppose so" replied Sebastian.  "Anyhow, it seems I shall be staying out late this evening, might stake out some of the local nightlife.  You're more than welcome to join me if you wish."

He would find a spot near the center of the town--someplace with visibility on all sides, and perform a ritual of Consecration.  For an area roughly 40 feet in diameter, the enchantment would last for about 16 hours.    

Later:

Elena back to Sebastian. "I'm guessing you will come too?" 

"Why Elena" the Cleric gave her an odd grin, the sort of grin someone makes when they're about to see something very bad (Elena) happen to someone else.  His armor clanked.  "...you don't even have to ask."  He gingerly touched the hilt of his mace which hung at his side.  "I had already made plans to go clubbing from dusk til dawn."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2009)

_*((Again, if someone states their in the street, and you're in doors you've got to come out side to talk to them. The whole party doesn't go around together and if you just teleport to where people are it makes it hard for me to figure out what to do and where everyone is. Like where is Sebastian now? Is he in the Inn or the street? He was in the street but Elena who was in the Inn spoke to him as if he wasn't.

Its no different than if we're all at the same table, sure we all hear the same things, but if our characters can't we can't act on them.))*_

There's a little town store were Dee thinks there might be some of the things that they need to combat the vampires. She tells them she saw it as she walked into town.

"I'm going to go round, make sure everyone's properly secured and whatnot," Dee said.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2009)

*STREET with Sebastian*

Elena will be at watch, guarding the streets around her inside the consecrated circle Sebastian made. She has Nusintia pointing to the ground as if it was baton "I wish I had Lars right now. I would love to use his abilities here. It's been a long time since I encountered vampires" she said with a wide smile. 


Lyn will run to buy garlic, stakes and other stuff. "This is insane" he mutters making haste to get with Elena. "Not vampires... not again" they were the worst of the lot. He could deal with the liches. But Vampires.  They just made him too nervous. 

The Inn should have some garlic in the kitchen. If there isnt stakes... he will buy a char and take it to Elena so she breaks it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 5, 2009)

(Understood CTK.  But considering there was an Inn, and travelers usually stay at the Inns, it's not a big logical leap to make.  Sebastian very well could have been talking to Dee earlier, and sauntered over to the Inn.  Maybe he was hungry and got something to eat before going clubbing.  Books written in the third person do this all the time.   Authors abstract out what they don't feel to be important to the story--like using the gard-robe or outhouse.)

Elena might note that the consecrated area has no distinguishing marks.  Consecration involves sprinkling holy water and saying a few prayers.  Other than being a place in the street that was relatively open, there's no difference.

"Elena, you don't think we could get Lyn or someone else to play the part of a damsel in distress?  It's just, with all of us standing around, a smart vampire wouldn't show up.  Let me stay here by myself.  The rest of you should probably find a way to lure whatever it is here."


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2009)

"I can talk Lyn to it. There will be some whining though" she warns the cleric. 

Lyn comes back dragging a chair, a necklace of garlics around his neck and two mirrors on his other hand. "What? You started without me" 

"Ohh Lyyyn" Elena calls the sorcerer. "Could you help us over here? We need your SKILLS"

"This is going to hurt, right?" 

"Nah, you will be safe enough"  "Just take your veil and put it around your head like a real girl"

 "Why Im not surprised?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 5, 2009)

After getting off the train, Skylark and Glenn go on a little flight around the city and circle the perimeter a few times to shake off travel fatigue. Eventually he and Skylark start looking about the city for anything interesting. Skylark is looking for food, preferably fresh meat.

Glenn's spot
17+2=19

Skylark's spot
11+11=22


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

*Above Polvo*
Glenn and Skylark come across very little, but Skylark spots several hollowed out carcasses from the sky as if some creature or beast has shredded into them.

*On the train*
Back on the train Barbaneth looks to Calloway, "I get the inkling that we're going to end up sleeping in this train," he sighs, "The Inn looks like it's got no room left--what I wouldn't give for something larger..."

Madeleine excuses herself from the conversation, "Gonna go find out what's taking them so bloody long," she said, "I'll be back." 

Barbaneth smiled at Calloway, "I can't imagine a more self sufficient woman," he says, "She's likely to kick my ass."

*In the Streets of Polvo*
A passing man stops as he spots Sebastian, "A Cleric," he paused, "The other Clerics here were all slaughtered off...you must be the last one!" he shouted. "Look! Look! This Good Brother has come to save us!" 

*At the Inn
*Joshua decides that in lieu of the rest of the party, he tries to haggle the girl at the desk into giving up one of the party's rooms for himself, "You don't expect me to sleep with _those _types do you."

"Sir, the lady already paid..." the woman at the desk responds.


----------



## Koi (May 6, 2009)

Calloway chuckles, as he stands, taking off his coat.  "Well, there is no better type of woman, from what I can tell," he shrugs, and takes his seat again, this time turning to prop his legs up.  "And she seems to be good at it.  Looks as though you lucked out.  There are self-sufficient women, and then there are those who claim to be, but lack the.. ah.. I don't know.. the _stones,_ I guess," he muses, reaching into his pocket and drawing out his pack of cigarettes, offering one to Barbaneth.  "Seems to come with experience."

"I don't mind sleeping here, in either case.  I only need a few hours.  Three or so should be enough, seeing as I haven't really done much today, so I can't exactly say I'm tired.  Besides, inns don't interest me.  Brothels, on the other hand.." he chuckles, lighting up, snapping the lighter shut, and slipping it into his pocket.  Siegmund is just sorta patrolling the car, taking in everything before hopping up on the seat and curling up in Calloway's coat.  "You think we'll be able to make it to the city without a hitch from here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

"Ah, I'd say I'm lucky," Barbaneth nodded, "I think that we're only a few hours from the city," he said, "I think they said that we should be delayed only by a day," he said. 

He glanced around, "I guess the rooms here on the train aren't bad when compared to sleeping out on the ground--plus this place gives me an uneasy feeling."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2009)

Skylark changes course and moves closer so that they can both have a better look at the bodies. Glenn draws the Grel composite bow he picked up earlier and threads an arrow, keeping his eyes peeled in case anything shows up.

Glenn's spot
13+2 = 15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Glenn is only able to see that its a dead carcass, its unidentifiable and none of it seems to be eaten really, just torn up.


----------



## Koi (May 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Ah, I'd say I'm lucky," Barbaneth nodded, "I think that we're only a few hours from the city," he said, "I think they said that we should be delayed only by a day," he said.
> 
> He glanced around, "I guess the rooms here on the train aren't bad when compared to sleeping out on the ground--plus this place gives me an uneasy feeling."



"That much is true, absolutely," Calloway nods, taking a pull from his cigarette and turning his head slightly to exhale, watching as Siegmund's whiskers spread wide and he sits up slightly, beginning to purr as he kneads his paws into Calloway's coat.  "You rip that and I'll have you for my next stole, yeah?" The cat turns his head to look at Calloway, but it's clear that he doesn't care.  He's very contented right now.

"Have you ever been to this city before?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2009)

"Skylark, see if you can catch the scent of whatever did this. Maybe we can follow it!"

Skylark begins to smell the scents around the bodies and tries to isolate a common scent between them, and where the scent went afterwords.

((Not sure what to roll for that. Would it be another spot check?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Koi said:


> "That much is true, absolutely," Calloway nods, taking a pull from his cigarette and turning his head slightly to exhale, watching as Siegmund's whiskers spread wide and he sits up slightly, beginning to purr as he kneads his paws into Calloway's coat.  "You rip that and I'll have you for my next stole, yeah?" The cat turns his head to look at Calloway, but it's clear that he doesn't care.  He's very contented right now.
> 
> "Have you ever been to this city before?"



Barbaneth chuckled, "I actually haven't ever been to this continent before,"
 he said. "All of this, the train, the flying boats...they're new to me," he said.



strongarm85 said:


> "Skylark, see if you can catch the scent of whatever did this. Maybe we can follow it!"
> 
> Skylark begins to smell the scents around the bodies and tries to isolate a common scent between them, and where the scent went afterwords.
> 
> ((Not sure what to roll for that. Would it be another spot check?))



All Skylark smells is rotting flesh and nothing else.

((probably a Search check))


----------



## Koi (May 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth chuckled, "I actually haven't ever been to this continent before,"
> he said. "All of this, the train, the flying boats...they're new to me," he said.



"Oh?  I see," Calloway nods, smiling a bit as he flicks a bit of ash from the tip of his cigarette, before setting his mandolin across his lap.  "Heh, how's the technology been treating you, then?  It's quite the shock to get used to, admittedly, but it does become quite a comfort, especially during travel.  I do like trains," he shrugs, strumming the instrumnt gently.  "They're extremely convenient.  I haven't been to this continent for quite some time, though this is the first time I've been to this area."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2009)

Glenn begins to look for a cart or something he can use to load the bodies up and bring them into town while Skylark uses his nose and his eyesight to keep watch.

Glenn's spot
18+2 = 20


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

"Back home," Barbaneth admitted, "We really didn't have anything but ships, horses and that ilk. Its odd to come to some place where there is a whole level of magic being used in a dazzling manner. It seems that this world is built totally upon the likes of Arcana--there's not much Divine magic in play here," he paused. "Why the magic to run this train alone...must be more than some mages ever conjure in their lives."

*At the edge of Polov*
Glenn is going to have to walk back into town to find a cart, the bodies are rather large and he might need help just to load them.


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2009)

As the darkness falls some Heather takes the bandages off her eyes.  “Go figure, Coia.”  Heather says a little irritated.  Instead of finding out what they feared she made an assumption.  “A drow comes into town and they figure they have to be inside by complete dark.  This is really ridiculous sometimes, don’t you think?”  Coia gives a soft bark in response as they continue through town, making a big circle before heading back toward the train.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2009)

"Well, I guess we should go fetch Brother Sebastian. This sort of thing looks up his ally."

Glenn and Skylark take to the sky once more looking for Sebastian.

Glenn's Spot
6+2 = 8

Skylark's spot
12+11 = 23


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Glenn spotted Sebastian down in the center of the street talking with Elena and Lyn.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2009)

Skylark called out in a loud shriek before he and Glenn came to a landing in front of Sebastian. By this point, Glenn has put his bow away.

"Just the man I was looking for," Glenn said. "There are several hollowed out carcasses near the edge of town. Looks like something just shredded into them. I figured if they heavn't been dead long you could have a little chat with them and find out what happened, maybe make sure they don't rise up and start moving around on their own, things like that.


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2009)

Moving through town Heather spots Maddy.  She holds up a hand to the woman and jogs over.  “Hey…” she says looking around then back to her.  “Okay…I thought it was just me at first.  But, what the hell is going on?”  Coia gives a soft growl as he two looks around at the emptying streets.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

"From what I can gather," Madeleine said, "Just from snooping around town..." 

1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26) 

"There have recently been some Vampire attacks here in town," she said, "the people here are just trying to get in doors before its dark."


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2009)

“Vampires?  Well damn…”  Heather says thinking for a minute.  “That’s not to much worse than me…” she chuckles for a moment then sighs.  “So what do you think?  Go back to the train…” Coia growls at her slightly.  “Right this group will try to save the town…” Heather practically facepalms at the thought.  “Alright so what should we do?  Or shall we go snoop around some?”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Madeleine sighs, "Vampires are pretty much useless in sunlight from what I understand," she said, "Fortunately we have Sebastian and Barbaneth here--oh and Dee has that holy sword with her." 

Now Madeleine glanced around at the dying crowds in the streets as the sun sunk lower, "We should go to the train, secure and warn the people there, when that's done we can try and gather as much of the party as possible, everyone needs to know."


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2009)

A sigh escapes Heather.  “Right…we should get going then.” she turns away and starts heading for the train.  “One thing after another…” Coia nips her leg.  “Don’t you get snotty either.  Or I’ll fix wolf steaks for dinner…”  Heather growled causing Coia to bark happily.  “Coming?” she says to Madeleine without looking back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Madeleine and Heather make their way back to the train to warn the workers who are trying to work on the train wheels and then the party inside. As they enter the train car, they find Barbaneth, Calloway, and Pellegri. 

Cissinei calls out from the other room, "Is that Maddy?" she asks, "Did you find anything?" 

"We have a little bit of bad news," Madeleine says, "It seems this town's got a bit of a Vampire problem," she said, "More over the town is pretty much shutting down for the night." 

"Vampires," Cissinei wasn't really very familiar with that kind of undead, but she knew they were supposed to be nasty. 

"If everyone can't stay in the Inn we might have to secure this train..." Madeleine said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

"Hollowed out corpses?  That seems a bit...beastial."  Sebastian paced, his mind racing.  "Anyhow Glenn...this ground I stand on is consecrated for now.  Had to use silver coins (which were consumed) instead of powdered silver, but the principle is the same."



Knowledge Religion 1d20+11
11+11 = 22.

_From what he's heard about these particular vampires from talking to others around the town--what is their modus operandi...  Are they using the townspeople as cattle or what?  Also, he might be able to make some useful conjectures about their strategies if Glenn could roll a Knowledge check to help him out_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Hollowed out corpses?  That seems a bit...beastial."  Sebastian paced, his mind racing.  "Anyhow Glenn...this ground I stand on is consecrated for now.  Had to use silver coins (which were consumed) instead of powdered silver, but the principle is the same."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Alone all Sebastian can figure is that they're eating everything they can get their hands on without fail. 

As a servant of Pelor, he remembers that Vampires are unable to cross running bodies of water and are repulsed by their own reflections...
_


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2009)

Heather nods in agreement with Madeleine.  “It seems like the only thing that can be done.  Has anyone heard from the others?  Weren’t they suppose to check on the inn?”  Heather asks looking at the few still on the train.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

"They're...starving.  Or they've got a colony to feed, and can't get out of here due to some sort of barrier--like a river.  That explains their tenacity for one thing.  They need this town.  And if we stay here, we present a threat to their existence.  Meaning they...will come to us."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Cissinei sighed, "Well I know Dee is more than likely wandering about doing whatever she pleases," she said. "We're going to need to gather everyone in one spot and get something together."

Cissinei's Knowledge of Arcana Check:
1d20+16 → [17,16] = (33) 

Cissinei's Knowledge of Religion Check:
1d20+15 → [10,15] = (25) 

"Vampires," Cissinei started, "I don't know much about the bugger's but I remember that they're especially nasty, troublesome, undead; they're not like..like Saxton, they're intelligent, can judge and think and plan, but luckily they have a lot of hang ups...Barbaneth, would you say this train counts as public property?" 

Barbaneth sighed, "I'd have to guess yes, anyone can get on...why?" 
*
"Vampires can't enter private homes or dwellings as long as the owner is alive,"* Cissinei said.


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2009)

“Well that blasts the train plan out of the water…”  Heather says shaking her head.  “We are going to have to get everyone into town.  Then again who is going to allow these people entrance into their homes?  Doesn’t seem likely…”  Heather thinks some more then shrugs.  “Sorry…I don’t have anything…Unless someone buys the train."  Heather chuckles causing Coia to sneeze.  "Though she’s right.  We should find the others…”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

"Heather," Madeleine started, "We need to round up everyone here and head over towards town and find the others," she paused, "We're burning daylight." 

*After a few moments the party are reunited with the group that left earlier. Essentially no one is left on the train.*

Barbaneth upon seeing Sebastian and Glenn asked, "How much experience do you have with Vampires," he still didn't know that they knew already, "It seems we may be facing one."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2009)

"None, but I've heard plenty of tale about them," Glenn says as he tries to recall what he can about vampires.

Knowledge Religion check to help out Sebastian
19+9= 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

_Together Glenn and Sebastian can think up pretty much the rest of the vampire mythos. Vampires dislike garlic, running water, sunlight, mirrors, holy symbols, religious artifacts, they're also not fond of fire, the creatures at times have been known to shape shift to escape trouble and are very good at tricking prey into trusting them. 

Everything about them is made to make them the ultimate hunters. 
_


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

"Mmm...there was some business with one after we parted ways.  But not something I want to talk about just yet.  Glenn says there's ripped corpses stationed all around the town.  I'd go to bury them--but...it might be a bit dangerous.  Can't have myself getting ripped to pieces by ghouls.  I'd be no use to anyone that way."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Barbaneth looked to Madeleine and the rest of the group, "Perhaps we should be careful with this and take these things a little slower, these creatures aren't mindless fools to be taken with haste," he said.

"Those of you that don't have silver or magic might find it rather hard to damage these creatures," Cissinei said. 

Barbaneth leaned down on his Morning Star, it took him two hands to adjust the huge thing, "It's been some time since I had a fight with some unholy tyrants like these," he said. 

Madeleine glanced around, "Seems like you all already knew--so was there any plan yet?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2009)

After her searching comes up mostly empty Kara meets those in the street in the sanctified area.  While it looks normal to her senses she trusts the others' judgments.  "Is this where we're making our stand then?"


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2009)

"I'll go with you" Elena offers to follow Sebastian to bury the corpses. They will think twice if they see Nusintia glowing. She hopes...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Barbaneth and Cissinei go with them (anyone else going post when they arrive) 

After a short walk, they find themselves just at the edge of town over a large carcass of an animal, there are a few others nearby and they look utterly gutted and carry a rotting smell of death. 

In all there are about ten bodies, all decomposing, some of them more than others.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "I'll go with you" Elena offers to follow Sebastian to bury the corpses. They will think twice if they see Nusintia glowing. She hopes...



"I think Barnabeth and Glenn can handle the corpses.  You're welcome to go with them if you like.  If you don't have time to bury a body, sever the head or smash the skull."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Barbaneth looked to Sebastian, "Remind you of old times, Friend?" he had the morning star hefted it back over his shoulder. "Back then I had that axe--you kind of inspired me to get this..."

The Paladin swung down to shatter the skull of the first of the corpses:

Attack against Skull:
1d20+10 → [18,10] = (28) 

Damage:
1d12+3 → [11,3] = (14) 

((basically anyone can break them ))

The skull shattered on the first creature, "Do we expect these to get up?"


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2009)

Elena decides to stay at in the center of the town with Sebastian and Lyn.

"Im getting bored" said Lyn yawning. "Are you sure they gonna come? Do you want me to drop some blood? I could get a cut in my finger or something" he said looking at the streets around.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Cissinei returns to the village center, seeing she is not needed on the outskirts, "Lyn, if they wanted a young maiden, they will smell you're not one from a mile away...you might want to let me do that, people might mistake you for a girl, but a vampire's nose will tell them otherwise."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

*On the Outskirts of Town: *
As Sebastian, Barbaneth and Glenn work a lone figure approaches from the direction of the train. The figure doesn't seem to have come from the train and is traveling alone. From this distance they can barely make him out, Barbaneth calls out to him when he sees the person, "Aye there, can we help you?" 

Barbaneth turns to the others, "Too early for Vampires, I'd think..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2009)

*At the center of town*
"I might make a better choice,"  Kara said with some hesitation.  "If things get close it will be harder to cast spells, right?  Plus I'm probably the least threatening of us all, we wouldn't want them to sense the trap before it's sprung...."


----------



## pokj47 (May 6, 2009)

*OK My First Post*

The lone figure rides up.

"I have a proposal!" He shouts.  
"You!" He points at Barbanoth, "Take this"
He throws an enclosed package at him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Barbaneth looks down at the package and then over to Sebastian, "Any magical auras in that?" he asks the Cleric.

((What are you throwing at him?))


----------



## pokj47 (May 6, 2009)

*The outskirts of town*

((I am throwing a letter to him))

"There is nothing in there other than a letter!"  Yells the figure, sounding a bit annoyed.  He sighs deeply. "Just open it"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

"You know..."  Sebastian commented.  "That was unexpected.  Hell's postman."


----------



## pokj47 (May 6, 2009)

*Outskirts of town*

"I am Goldenruff" The grim figure speaks.  Taking the hood of his cloak, off, "Please this is a very important proposal."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Barbaneth looks to the Cleric and then to the person in front of him, a male Drow it seemed and this far from any caves and the like. This was odd. 

He knelt to take the letter, his eyes on the traveler all the time and when he retrieved it, he opened it and began to read, not out loud:


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2009)

"Im young, Im stunning, Im healthy... and... well, virgin. I just have some more _equipment_"

"Who's that?" she looks at the mysterious man. 

Lyn will cast Detect Magic on the letter. "dont read it... could be Explosive Runes. Let me chek"

((If they man took of the hood, it means we can look at his DROW face?))


----------



## pokj47 (May 6, 2009)

*Outskirts of town*

'Dear Barbanoth,
I am Goldenruff, and this is my proposal-

               I have escaped from my homeland, far away, underground from the dark elves clan.  I am a fugitive, now for running away.  I need a party to travel with. I will pay you as well as I can. I am a skilled archer, and could be of use to you

Goldenruff​((He has a leather mask on, under it))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Barbaneth sighs, "Another Drow?" he asks, "I guess I am honor bound to watch after you," he said. He knew Madeleine would kill him, looking after a drow. 

"How did you come to find out about me?"


----------



## pokj47 (May 6, 2009)

The grim figure spoke.
"I have followed you and your group for quite a long time. I didn't know when was the right time to talk to you." He looks down to the ground. " I have never had a real life, i have been a slave for 20 years. I have had enough! Please let me join you, THEY are almost caught up to me." He has a worried look in his eyes.


----------



## pokj47 (May 6, 2009)

*Not about story*

((I have to go, going to walmart))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

pokj47 said:


> The grim figure spoke.
> "I have followed you and your group for quite a long time. I didn't know when was the right time to talk to you." He looks down to the ground. " I have never had a real life, i have been a slave for 20 years. I have had enough! Please let me join you, THEY are almost caught up to me." He has a worried look in his eyes.



Now Barbaneth was going to kill Madeleine, they were being followed and she never picked up on it, how did this happen? "Following us for some time..." he paused and looked at the Drow's eyes. "I only ever met one trustworty drow, you can stay so long as you carry your own weight and don't cause trouble..."


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2009)

(( xD oh god this is hilarious. Just to let you know Pok... Drows hate the surface, with passion. They would never follow you for DAYS at open sky. No way. ))

"I dont know..." Elena crossed her arms "The Dwarf WILL kill him. Heather at least was raised by a good family"


"Can't someone check his aura... I mean, it would be the easiest way to see if he's evil or not" Lyn called from the background, at least he wanst bored anymore.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2009)

"Hell, I'll do it!" Glenn walks up to new comer and uses detect evil to determine where he stands.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Before he can start he is interrupted. 

In the distance there is a solemn sound like the moan of a despaired soul whines out over the area, its tone hollow and open as it sounds over everything. People in the village hurry to back in doors as the siren sounds. 

Around the edges of the train, a fog rolls passed on a sweeping wind, moving around the train and engulfing the whole town in what seems like mere moments. 

The sound of the siren continues, its source somewhere above the town on the hills. Before long the whole village is engulfed with fog and the siren dies out. 

Dee calls out to the others from in the fog, "What the fuck is going on?" she asked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

"What the devil?!"

Sebastian extended a hand and concentrated.    He would cast Detect Evil on the fog, concentrating for a few rounds (4-5).


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2009)

"Seems like you wont have to wait longer Lyn!" she tells the sorcerer. "Everyone, together! Surround the mages" Elena yells as she moves in front of Lyn. She has Nusintia already out, glowing. 

Lyn will take Cissy near him to keep an eye on her.

"If you want to prove us you want to come with us, you better help us with this" Elena tells Goldenruff.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

All Sebastian can detect is evil, he doesn't even sense the other members of the party and in the distance he starts to hear screams, moans, painful sounds...

Dee hurries up to the party, "We need to get that train working now!" she says, "This is very bad."

The evil aura has an overwhelming aura.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2009)

Kurgan snaps awake at the sound of the siren.  He hops out of the bed still dressed in his plate, grabs his axe and heads outside just in time to see the fog envelop the Inn.

"Aye, it's playtime is it?."  He shouts into the fog, "Come out, come out little vampies!"  Undead weren't particularly his specialty but he hadn't had a good fight in a while, he'd take what he can get.

----------

In the center of town Kara glanced around nerviously as the fog rolled in.  "I suppose this means the fun's about to start."  She slid her whip out and peered into the fog as best she could.

Spot:
1d20+17
3+17 = 20

Listen:
1d20+16
12+16 = 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan snaps awake at the sound of the siren.  He hops out of the bed still dressed in his plate, grabs his axe and heads outside just in time to see the fog envelop the Inn.
> 
> "Aye, it's playtime is it?."  He shouts into the fog, "Come out, come out little vampies!"  Undead weren't particularly his specialty but he hadn't had a good fight in a while, he'd take what he can get.



Through the fog the party hears Kurgan's gruff shout. 



EvilMoogle said:


> In the center of town Kara glanced around nerviously as the fog rolled in.  "I suppose this means the fun's about to start."  She slid her whip out and peered into the fog as best she could.
> 
> Spot:
> 1d20+17
> ...



Kara can hear a number of sounds, screeches of pain, loud cries, all of them nondescript without the images to go with them. Through the fog, there seems to be shapes, things forming into bodies and moving and then dissipating--just the fog playing tricks.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

"Bad doesn't begin to describe it Dee.  This is much much worse than that."  Sebastian's mace is in hand.  "It feels like...a solid mass of overwhelming evil."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2009)

Kara cursed silently and backed up tightening the circle.  She shifted the whip to her left hand, and drew her rapier in her right.  It's small but keen edge seemingly less substantial against the undead that may await.

"Can't see anything useful....  Be ready, it will probably start soon."

-------------

Kurgan rested his axe across his shoulder freeing up a hand.  He lifts the crossed axes of Clanggedin Silverbeard and presented it boldly (not turning).  "Here I am beasties!  Lets play!  Drop this cowardice magic and fight!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

It soon becomes obvious that the party doesn't know what they've gotten into. Four creatures limp out of the mist, they make mournful sounds as they move, gurgling and spewing gas and green ooze as they move forward.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2009)

Seeing the forms though the mist Kurgan tightens his grip on his axe.  He shouts out, his voice ringing clearly through the mist, "INYUK-CHUK!"  His Dwarven form grows to nearly nine-feet in height.

He charges the nearest figure, axe at the ready.

HP: 141/141
AC: 19 (FF 19, Touch 9)

Fort: +14
Ref: +2
Will: +6
(All +2 vs. spells or poison)

Initiative: 
1d20+1
1+1 = 2 (Bleh, last is good I guess)

Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 




If they haven't closed to melee, he'll charge the closet figure:
(-2 AC until next action)

Attack (Power Attack!):
1d20+10
13+10 = 23

Damage (Magic Slashing, Power Attack!):
4d6+26
3,2,6,3+26 = 40

If they've closed to melee with him already he'll do a full attack:
1d20+8
19+8 = 27 (Threat!)
1d20+3
16+3 = 19

Crit Confirm (x2 damage):
1d20+8
2+8 = 10 (Bleh!)

Damage:
4d6+26
5,4,6,5+26 = 46 (x2 if crit)

4d6+26
2,1,4,4+26 = 37




Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Full Power Attack anything in reach.
Attacks:
1d20+8
4+8 = 12

1d20+3
12+3 = 15

Damages:
4d6+26
1,5,3,1+26 = 36

4d6+26
1,5,4,5+26 = 41




Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Full Power Attack anything in reach!
Attacks:
1d20+8
6+8 = 14

1d20+3
16+3 = 19

Damages:
4d6+26
6,4,1,4+26 = 41

4d6+26
3,3,1,3+26 = 36




Round 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 




And the hits keep on coming!
1d20+8
20+8 = 28 (Auto Hit Threat!)

1d20+3
3+3 = 6

Confirm:
1d20+8
13+8 = 21

Damage:
4d6+26
1,6,5,6+26 = 44 (x2 if critical)

4d6+26
3,1,3,5+26 = 38




Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+8
18+8 = 26 (Threat!)

1d20+3
2+3 = 5

Confirm:
1d20+8
13+8 = 21 (x2 Damage Crit)

Damage:
4d6+26
6,3,1,1+26 = 37 (x2 if Crit)

4d6+26
4,6,5,1+26 = 42




(I'll do Kara in a separate post)


----------



## Jello Biafra (May 6, 2009)

Saves
Fort: 4 (2 + 2)
Reflex: 11 (6 + 5)
Will 2 (2 + 0)

Hit Points: 76 (10d6 + 18)
Armor Class: 20

Initiative:
1d20+5
16+5 = 21

Desi will use her quick reflexes to tumble through the enemy melee group (DC 25) to gain flanking bonuses for herself and one of her allies. If she is flanking an enemy, she gets sneak attack damage on the flanked enemy. After each tumble attack, she will use her spring attack feat to continue moving to another target.


*Spoiler*: _Tumble Checks_ 




1d20+17
12+17 = 29

1d20+17
16+17 = 33

1d20+17
12+17 = 29

1d20+17
20+17 = 37

1d20+17
18+17 = 35





*Spoiler*: _Attacks_ 




1d20+10
11+10 = 21

1d20+10
18+10 = 28

1d20+10
8+10 = 18

1d20+10
14+10 = 24

1d20+10
4+10 = 14





*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 



1d8+3
8+3 = 11

1d8+3
3+3 = 6

1d8+3
7+3 = 10

1d8+3
6+3 = 9

1d8+3
6+3 = 9





*Spoiler*: _Sneak Attack_ 



4d6+0
1,4,1,6+0 = 12

4d6+0
2,6,2,6+0 = 16

4d6+0
1,6,5,4+0 = 16

4d6+0
5,5,6,5+0 = 21

4d6+0
6,1,1,3+0 = 11


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2009)

Kara:
HP: 72/72
AC: 17 (FF 15, Touch 12)

Fort: +4
Ref: +4
Will: +11

Initiative:
1d20+5
2+3 = 5 (Argh)

Each Round Kara will use a spot check to look for other things out there (move action) and an aid other to boost attacks of someone in reach (standard action).  If she has to move for some reason she'll forgo the aid.

Aid Checks: (All successful, +2 attack to whichever ally makes the most sense location wise)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+7
16+7 = 23

1d20+7
11+7 = 18

1d20+7
6+7 = 13

1d20+7
4+7 = 11

1d20+7
15+7 = 22




Spot Checks:
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+17
8+17 = 25

1d20+17
3+17 = 20

1d20+17
16+17 = 33

1d20+17
7+17 = 24

1d20+17
3+17 = 20


----------



## Kuno (May 6, 2009)

?What the hell??  Heather snapped looking at the creatures.  ?First another drow now this?? she said with a snarl grabbing her bow and beginning to fire.

HP:  70
AC:  18 = 10+4(chain mail) +4 [dexterity in armor] 

Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3)

Initiative:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23



*Spoiler*: __ 



Longbow Attack 1d20+15

1d20+15
2+15 = 17

1d20+15
15+15 = 30

1d20+15
5+15 = 20

1d20+15
3+15 = 18

1d20+15
9+15 = 24




Longbow Damage 1d8+2

1d8+2
2+2 = 4

1d8+2
6+2 = 8

1d8+2
4+2 = 6

1d8+2
3+2 = 5

1d8+2
1+2 = 3







Rapid Shot
Attack
1d20+15
3+15 = 18

1d20+15
9+15 = 24

1d20+15
1+15 = 16

1d20+15
20+15 = 35

1d20+15
16+15 = 31

Damage
1d8+2
1+2 = 3

1d8+2
6+2 = 8

1d8+2
2+2 = 4

1d8+2
4+2 = 6

1d8+2
6+2 = 8


Crit Confirm
1d20+15
12+15 = 27


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Dee cringes at the sight of the creatures, "You blokes go on and fight," she said, "I'll take a chance to supervise," she said.

Barbaneth:
HP: 71
AC: 18

F: 10
R: 10
W: 9

Inti:
 1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18) 


Barbaneth steps out from the group to attack: 
1d20+12 → [6,12] = (18)
1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24)
1d20+12 → [14,12] = (26)
1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
1d20+12 → [16,12] = (28)
1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24)
1d20+12 → [2,12] = (14)
1d20+7 → [5,7] = (12)
1d20+12 → [19,12] = (31)
1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)

Damage:
   1d12+3+2d6 → [12,3,4,3] = (22) 
   1d12+3+2d6 → [8,3,6,6] = (23) 
   1d12+3+2d6 → [12,3,1,1] = (17) 
   1d12+3+2d6 → [7,3,6,3] = (19) 
   1d12+3+2d6 → [7,3,2,1] = (13)

Barbaneth will step off from the group and move out into the open for his attacks, not bothering to stay back from the creatures.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2009)

Glenn's body begins to glow with a clear flaming aura as his Nimbus of Light begins to show.

Drawing his sword he says, "Try to keep sight of me, we need to stay together in his mist."

Glenn:
HP: 76
AC: 19

F: 13
R: 8
W: 9

Init:
2+5 = 7

Glenn moves up close to the creatures with his attacks

1+13 = 14 (Critical Miss)
10+8 = 18
15+13 = 28
5+8 = 13
17+13 = 30
16+8 = 24
14+13 = 27
9+8 = 17
20+13 = 33 (Confirmation roll: 1+13=14) Non Critical
12+8 = 20

Damage rolls:
2+4 = 6
6+4 = 10
1+4 = 5
6+4 = 10
5+4 = 9
7+4 = 11
8+4 = 12
2+4 = 6
7+4 = 11
8+4 = 12


----------



## Koi (May 6, 2009)

Calloway grimaces also, curling his lip at the things in the mist.  "My word.. what disgusting little imps.." he says, as Siegmund arches his back and gives a low yowl, clearly disturbed by the sight of them.  "Stay back, Siegmund, best to not get in the way."  The cat shuffles back a bit, moving close around Calloway's leg and then hopping up his back, to sit on his shoulder.  "Now.."  He clears his throat as Siegmund lays across his shoulders, tail curling across his neck.  Calloway raises his voice, loud enough for the whole party to hear, and begins to sing:

"_Good hope to thee, my friends, good hope,
Morale and skill abound;
Raise up your head, 
Draw out your blade,
And courage can be found._"

He flourishes with both hands as he finishes, before nodding his head slightly.  
(_Each affected creature gains a +2 morale bonus on saving throws, attack rolls, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls._)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 7, 2009)

HP: 79
AC: 20 (20 FF)

Fort: +14
Ref: +6
Wil: +15

Initiative: 1d20+4
6+4 = 10

Round 1: Sebastian bowed his head in prayer.  "To thee, Lion of God, I consign mine enemies."  With a mighty roar a great golden lion leaps from the air.

It's a Celestial Lion Charlie Brown!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Hit Dice:  5d8+10:  5d8+10 → [8,3,8,5,5,10] = (39)
Initiative: 	Acts on Sebastian's turn
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class:  15 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
Damage Reduction: 5/Magic
Resistance 5:  Acid, Cold, Electricity
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+12
Attack: Claw +7 melee (1d4+5)
Full Attack: 2 claws +7 melee (1d4+5) and bite +2 melee (1d8+2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Pounce, improved grab, rake 1d4+2
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, Smite Evil
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +2
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Balance +7, Hide +3*, Listen +5, Move Silently +11, Spot +5
Feats: Alertness, Run

Actions:

1:  Charge the nearest foe and pounce, executing a full attack as a result.
Claws:  1d20 +9; 1d20+9; 1d20 +4 → [15,9] = (24)
Claws:  1d20 +9; 1d20+9; 1d20 +4 → [11,9] = (20)
Bite:     1d20 +9; 1d20+9; 1d20 +4 → [15,4] = (19)

Damage:
Claws:
1d4 + 5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d4 + 5 → [3,5] = (8)

Bite:  
1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9) 

If the Lion's bite attack connects, it will attempt to start a grapple as a free action using Improved Grab, not provoking an attack of opportunity.

Grapple Check:  1d20 + 12 → [15,12] = (27) 

2:  If grappling, it will rake it's claws over the poor sap.
1d20 + 7 → [17,7] = (24)
Damage:  1d4 + 7 (+5 for using smite evil) → [3,7] = (10)
Maintain the grapple:
1d20+12
17+12 = 29


If not grappling, full attack!
1d20 + 7 → [3,7] = (10)
1d20 + 7 → [16,7] = (23)
1d20 + 2 → [15,2] = (17) 

Damage:  
1d4 +5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d4 +5 → [4,5] = (9)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5) (Bite)

Improved Grab (If bite connects)
Grapple Check:  1d20 + 12 → [19,12] = (31) 

3:  
If grappling, rake
1d4+2
1+2 = 3

Maintain the grapple:  1d20+12
19+12 = 31

4:  Full Attack if possible
1d20+7
19+7 = 26

1d20+7
15+7 = 22

1d20+2
11+2 = 13

Damage:
1d4+5
2+5 = 7

1d4+5
4+5 = 9

1d8+2
1+2 = 3

5:  Full Attack if possible
1d20+7
10+7 = 17

1d20+7
3+7 = 10

1d20+2
2+2 = 4

Damage:
1d4+5
2+5 = 7

1d4+5
4+5 = 9

1d8+2
6+2 = 8




2:  A glowing green mace appears at the Cleric's side and streaks towards another foe.  Spiritual Weapon.  Directed at the more mobile looking creatures.  8 Round Duration.  He will redirect if necessary.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack Rolls:  
1d20 + 9 → [17,9] = (26)
1d20 + 9 → [14,9] = (23)
1d20 + 9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20 + 9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20 + 9 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20 + 9 → [14,9] = (23)
1d20 + 9 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20 + 9 → [14,9] = (23)

Damage Rolls
1d8+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d8+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d8+3 → [2,3] = (5)




3:  Another glowing green mace shoots out at the creatures. 8 Rounds

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20 + 9 → [7,9] = (16)

1d20 + 9 → [20,9] = (29) * Crit
Confirm:
1d20 + 9 → [17,9] = (26) 

1d20 + 9 → [5,9] = (14)
1d20 + 9 → [4,9] = (13)
1d20 + 9 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20 + 9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20 + 9 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20 + 9 → [12,9] = (21)

Damage
1d8 + 3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d8 + 3 → [6,3] = (18) *Critical.  9 if not confirmed
1d8 + 3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8 + 3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d8 + 3 → [7,3] = (10)
1d8 + 3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8 + 3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d8 + 3 → [3,3] = (6)




Round 4:  If needed, the Cleric will use his entire turn to redirect the maces to new targets.  It's a move action to redirect one, so redirecting both will take his entire turn.  Elsewise, he will cast mass resurgence if saves have been failed.  Reroll your last saves folks.  If necessary.

Otherwise, he'll use a turn attempt and use his Divine Spell Power before casting Searing Light.

Turning check:  1d20 + 4 (CHA) + 3 (Special*) + 2 (Knowledge Religion) + 3 (Consecrated Ground) = 1d20+12
19+12 = 31.  +4 to caster level of Searing Light.

Ranged Touch Attack:  1d20+5
18+5 = 23

Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Damage:  5d8+0.  *If not undead
6,8,7,2,8+0 = 31

10d6+6
6,5,4,1,5,2,5,4,4,4+6 = 46 *If undead

10d8+0
7,7,2,8,6,5,6,2,4,8+0 = 55 *If particularly vulnerable to light.




Round 5:  Redirect the Spiritual Weapons or Cure Moderate Wounds on someone.
2d8+9
7,4+9 = 20


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2009)

Lyn
Total Hit Points: 65 

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +3 [dexterity]+ 1 Narutal Armor +1 bracers
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 12

Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:	+11	= 2+3 [base] +3 [constitution] +2 [rat] +1cloak
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1cloak
Will save:	+11	= 5+3 [base] +2 [wisdom] +1cloak


INITIATIVE 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)

Lyn will stay away from the creatures and unleash magic missile from the distance. Elena stays back with him. Something tells her this are not her kind of undead....

Magic Missile
4d4+4 → [3,1,4,1,4] = (13)
4d4+4 → [3,2,2,3,4] = (14)
4d4+4 → [2,1,4,3,4] = (14)
4d4+4 → [1,2,2,3,4] = (12)
4d4+4 → [3,1,1,4,4] = (13)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heather - 23
Desi - 21
Layer 1 - 21 DEAD
Barbaneth - 18
Lyn - 14
Sebastian - 10
Smog 2 - 10 DEAD
Glenn - 7
Layer 2 - 7
Kara - 5
Smog 2 - 5 DEAD
Kurgan - 2





*Spoiler*: __ 



Heather's extra rolls:
1d6 → [2] = (2)
1d6 → [4] = (4)
1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [3] = (3)
1d6 → [6] = (6)




The creatures slump and slink their bodies towards the group, Kurgan is seperated from the main party and there for not yet being focused on by the things. Kara, Lyn, Calloway and Cissinei are entrenched by the fighters.

Calloway starts to sing, striking up his instrument and letting out a little tune:

"Good hope to thee, my friends, good hope,
Morale and skill abound;
Raise up your head,
Draw out your blade,
And courage can be found."

His song sets the cadence for the battle. 

Heather is the first to unleash her attack, a single arrow loosed from her bow [40-7 = 33]. Heather finds that her bow is mysteriously glowing with an electrical current. She lands a hit on one of the creatures that is slinking towards the group at the highest rate of speed [layer 1].

With a tumble and attack, Desi manages to get into the same creatures face with a slash that hacks at the things flesh [33-24 = 9]. The thing lets out a mournful noise that echoes through the fog. In the distance, another moan, almost of the same sound answers it.

In desperation the first creature releases its spray of acid on the party and catches all but Kurgan in the mess, [-18 ref save for half]

Barbaneth lunges in, swinging the huge morning star down on the creature and bringing and end to its life(?). Lyn gets a vantage point from between the melee fighters and strikes out at the next of the creatures in the line [40-15 = 25]

Sebastian bows and begins to mutter something under his breath. He stays in that position for only a moment while the second creature makes his attack on the cleric [-7]. Unfortunately for the creature, a lion appears mid air to pounce on the him. The creature can't withstand the assault and is viciously raked at by claws and teeth.[25-26 = DEAD] and is killed while still in the lions mouth. The great maned beast slings the carcass to the side and lets out a loud roar.

Glenn's first strike at the awkward foes misses. The third of the creatures lets into Glenn with the chance presents itself, using a concentrated stream of acid.[-25] Kara yells to Desi, helping her to spot the next of the approaching creatures. 

A blood curdling scream erupts from the last of the monsters as it reaches out, striking Barbaneth [-5]. Kurgan goes for the last in the line, hacking at the creature with his axe viciously, the Dwarf shows great prowess and manages to down the creature all by himself. [40-40 = DEAD]

The first of the creatures killed kicks to life again, skittering across the ground quicker and more vicious than before. Heather cracks it with her bow and then Desi lashes out at the other living creature still moving around [40-24 = 16].

But the creature that they thought they had killed [Layer 1] skitters at Desi and attacks [-4] and continues to move. Barbaneth slams his morning star down on the last of the standing creatures [16-25 = DEAD] but as the creature goes down it continues to skitter around too. 

The two [layers] are all over the place, moving quicker than before and letting out short rasps as they ooze black, oily blood in their wake. Lyn attacks the creatures again but they only seem to move faster, without regard for the damage done. His hit takes out the last one killed. 

Sebastian's lion jumps upon one of the creatures, whipping it into the air with its clenched teeth and slinging the body side to side, spraying the black blood all around. Glenn slices clean into the other creature, taking its crumpled leg off, but it continues to sling about, letting out this raspy, demented noise. 

It flops at the group, managing to get an attack in on Heather [-6] as it wriggles about, minus one leg. Kara points out to Kurgan that the thing might stop if the head is removed. With a hardy movement, the Dwarf closes the distance between himself and the party and brings the axe down with a sloppy splash of blood hitting Heather and Desi. 

Still the thing flops back over, headless, missing one leg and continues to move. Heather puts another arrow in the cretin and Desi rolls in expertly to attack it. The things skin is almost flopping off, its blood starting to run dry, yet it still moves.

Barbaneth, knowing its time to be serious, brings his morning star down twice into the aberration. It's structure is flattened into the dirt but it flails about. Lyn's magic missile finds the thing and burns into its tattered body. Finally it ceases movement. 

By this time the lion has shaken the other creature until it is but strings in the great beasts mouth. The lion lets the creature fall from its jaws into an elongated heap on the grass. 

Barbaneth looks to Sebastian, "Aye, Brother, what manner of Devils are these?" 

*EXP:
500 for the whole party
+100 for Calloway making up a song*

These creatures carry no gold or jewels on them of any kind and are naked.

*Don't forget to roll your REF save for the damage done by the acid, Glenn has two REFs to roll. *


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2009)

Glenn's Reflex Saves
16+8 = 24
9+8 = 17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

_Glenn takes half on the first but on the second he gets the full 25 points. _

Back towards the town, the fog seems to have thinned some, but there is a scream from the area where the Inn was, "Help! God! Help me!" comes a voice. 

The Inn is demolished in the front, the wall nearly gone. A large humanoid stands in front of the Inn, with a bloody soaked Joshua held above his head. Before the young Wizard can cry out again he is twisted until his body curls up like a rag. The sound of his bones snapping reverberates off the nearby buildings of the town.

Grapple:
 1d20+32 → [16,32] = (48)

Damage: 
 1d6+15 → [6,15] = (21)

Joshua is surely dead, his remaining blood empties out over the creature that has attacked him. Madeleine is still back on that side and she goes for an attack but before she can even get the bow up she's attacked with his sword:

Attack:
 1d20+27 → [17,27] = (44)

Confirm:
 1d20+27 → [17,27] = (44) 

Damage:
 
3d6+15 → [4,6,6,15] = (31)x2
[62]

Madeleine is easily knocked flying and lays unconscious off to the side of the Inn, bleeding heavily. The creature goes to retreat into the mountains. It seems unable to notice the rest of the party where they are for some reason.

Barbaneth goes to run to his wife but Dee stops him, "Don't draw that thing back here...she's okay...she has to be, but let that thing go," she says in a low tone.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2009)

The first rule of the battlefield was never to be overcome by your emotions until it was time to act on them. Joshua was dead, and nothing he could do for the poor mage would bring him back now. The battle cry he wanted to give, and an unplanned charge into battle, would only put him and his companions at risk. It would have to wait, for now. For the time being, he was more valuable to everyone alive than he was dead.

"I can't do anything for Joshua now," he stated, "but we can't let anything to happen to Madeleine if we can help it. We need to recover her and get to a safe place. Then we can plan our next move."

"We stay in a group and move together," it was a command this time, not a statement, "No matter what, do not leave the group. Joshua wasn't with us, and that is why he is dead now. If any of us leave, we end up just like him."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

The siren from before, the mournful howl from high up in the hills sounds, almost as soon as the hulking humanoid leaves. As the sound echoes through the area, the fog recedes, as if on command. 

Almost instantaneously Dee and Barbaneth are running to get to Madeleine's side. 

It seems the fog hid some other things, near the Inn there are six mangled savage looking humanoid corpses.

Dee calls back to the group, "She's not dead, but she doesn't look good..." 

Barbaneth's Lay Hands On:
 8*4 → 32

Cure Light Wounds:
 1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)

"Her bones are broken, I don't have enough to do anything about that..." Barbaneth added.


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2009)

"Indeed Glenn" she looked at the huge monster walking away. "we need to get to Maddy and make sure she's fine" 

Lyn looked at where he heard Joshua's voice. "Well... that was quicker than I thought he would last..." he said in a bitter tone. "why did he attacked the Inn anyway? He left all the other buildings intact "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Dee looked back to the Inn, "The door...it was open." 

A laugh cackles from seemingly everywhere at once and a familair voice asks, *"Did you like our holy warriors at work?"* It was Father Lamosa, *"Behold, what they wrought upon those hapless Vampires!" *

The six bodies by the Inn...

*"Now, do you understand the power of our God? Do you feel the strength of our bond with him?"* Lamosa's voice seemed more persistent, *"How dare you undertake the Heresy of attacking our Holy Airships...how dare you, heathens stand off against these Glorious Angels!" *


----------



## Jello Biafra (May 7, 2009)

Reflex save
1d20+11
14+11 = 25


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Desi takes no damage from the attack (because she's a Rogue)


----------



## Koi (May 7, 2009)

Calloway moves over toward Dee, Maddy and Barbaneth.  Siegmund hops down and moves over to Maddy's side, sniffing her intently.  "I can't do anything about that either," Calloway says, shaking his head slightly.  "If you want to move her, though, I can summon up a horse.  I don't quite know where to take her, but still."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Barbaneth looks up at Calloway, "That's fine," he said, "I can just bring my mount to help move her, but we need to have Sebastian make sure she's fine to be moved." 

Lamosa's voice boomed from the sky, *"Have you got nothing to say?"*


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2009)

Reflex Save:
1d20+11
1+11 = 12

“Shit!  What the hell…” Heather growls as she looks down at herself then listens to the voice as she follows the others.  “Great…now we have a stalker…” she glances around and sighs sitting down where she stood, just for the moment.


----------



## Jello Biafra (May 7, 2009)

"I killed you once, Father" Desi shouts, "Don't think I won't do it again!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Reflex Save:
> 1d20+11
> 1+11 = 12
> 
> “Shit!  What the hell…” Heather growls as she looks down at herself then listens to the voice as she follows the others.  “Great…now we have a stalker…” she glances around and sighs sitting down where she stood, just for the moment.



Heather fails her save and takes the full damage from the acid and manages to catch the attention of Lamosa. 

*"Ah, the ever spiteful Drow, it behooves me to think that even your heretic friends would pass by and leave you to die all because of your tainted blood..."

*Lamosa answers Desi next:

*"Ah, I remember," *he paused, *"But for a chosen one such as me...for a bearer of this light--death is nothing but a small bump..." *


----------



## Jello Biafra (May 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> [/B]Lamosa answers Desi next:
> 
> *"Ah, I remember," *he paused, *"But for a chosen one such as me...for a bearer of this light--death is nothing but a small bump..." *



"So you would rot as a living grave for aeons in the name of gods that exist only in the hearts and minds of men? You are no more chosen than I. Pray to your false gods while you can--I will see you burn for all you've desired."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2009)

Kara's reflex:
1d20+4
5+4 = 9 (I'll go ahead and assume that's a fail)

Kara will listen to Father Lamosa silently and observe carefully the six bodies by the inn and the three creatures they just fought, taking careful mental notes as to what is going on.

Her vengeance will come, but today is not the day.

-------------

Kurgan shrinks back to his normal Dwarf-sized form shortly after the battle ceases.  He approaches Madeleine's form mutely and eyes Barbaneth closely, "hold her tight, this might hurt a bit.  But it's for the good."

First he'll attempt to set the bones.

Heal Check:
1d20+10
15+10 = 25

He then murmers, his voice oddly somber, "Clanggedin a warrior has fallen today grant me the power to set this right that she may fight beside us once again."  He continues for a moment grasping the silver symbol about his neck.

((Burning prepared spells for healing, 2d8+5 total)
2d8+5
6,8+5 = 19

((Using belt of healing))
4d8+0
7,4,1,5+0 = 17

Once finished he rises slowly, "that's all I can do fer her.  Clanggedin Silverbeard's favor runs in different ways for me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> "So you would rot as a living grave for aeons in the name of gods that exist only in the hearts and minds of men? You are no more chosen than I. Pray to your false gods while you can--I will see you burn for all you've desired."



*"False Gods? What have you witnessed here but the glory of a God who does the bidding of his faithful servants?"*



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara's reflex:
> 1d20+4
> 5+4 = 9 (I'll go ahead and assume that's a fail)
> 
> ...



Kara is effected by the full amount. 




EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan shrinks back to his normal Dwarf-sized form shortly after the battle ceases.  He approaches Madeleine's form mutely and eyes Barbaneth closely, "hold her tight, this might hurt a bit.  But it's for the good."
> 
> First he'll attempt to set the bones.
> 
> ...



His heal checks and magic bring Madeleine back to nearly full health, but the pain of the bone resetting is immense. Barbaneth hugs her close as all of this is done. He'd forgotten his own Healing Belt in the heat of things.

"Dwarf," Barbaneth calls, "You're truly a kind spirited man..." he says in low tone. He turns back to Madeleine, "Just rest, you've been through too much today..." 

She rasps, "Where did that thing go?" 

Cissinei shakes her head as she looks at the mangled body of Joshua on the ground, "What kind of Hell did we walk into," she hides her face against Lyn's shoulder. 

Poe goes to Sigmund and nudges his side, then beings licking his face as a thank you for his concern over Madeleine.


----------



## pokj47 (May 7, 2009)

"What the hell happened??" Goldenruff screams.  I can't remember a thing!
"Damn, someone must have done something to me!"
He pulls out his crystal bow and looks everywhere for anymore people.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

"There's no one else," Dee says in a harsh tone as she looks at the Drow, "Who is that?" she asks.


----------



## pokj47 (May 7, 2009)

"I am Goldenruff. A new member of your team!" " I'm sorry I couldn't help, I guess I must of zone-" He stops there.
"Oh my lord! I heard A siren back when this started, I know why I can't remember anything!" Goldenruff says with a hint of sadness in his voice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Dee was still knelled down over Maddy, but dropped her head back, "Why do I suddenly have a team, Pirate, mate remember...I'm a Pirate--I captain a ship, this isn't my _team_ I just cart you lot around for the extra gold. A girls got a lifestyle to maintain, right Madeleine." 

Madeleine smiled up at Dee, "Right," she said. 

Dee kissed her friend on the forehead, "We're glad you're okay, Love."


----------



## pokj47 (May 7, 2009)

"The men who attacked you, I know who they are! They killed my mother when I was 7." Barely Holding back tears he says "I said some things about our leader, and they got very angry. Sirens went off and they killed 20 people." "I still remember it today, those bastards killed 20 people! 20! Including my mother and some of my friends! I hate them!" 
Goldenruff says slowly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

pokj47 said:


> "The men who attacked you, I know who they are! They killed my mother when I was 7." Barely Holding back tears he says "I said some things about our leader, and they got very angry. Sirens went off and they killed 20 people." "I still remember it today, those bastards killed 20 people! 20! Including my mother and some of my friends! I hate them!"
> Goldenruff says slowly.



"I'm fine Barbaneth," Madeleine pushed herself to her feet, "What's this drow doing here?" 

She paused considering his statement, "A ten foot tall maniac and some ghoulish creatures entered the Underdark and attacked your mother?" she sighs, "And at seven, a seven year old drow would barely be a baby...you remember all of this?"


----------



## pokj47 (May 7, 2009)

"Yes I do remember. It is the day I escaped the Underworld!" He might have been looking for me intsead of you guys." Goldenruff says guiltily.


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2009)

(( ...Pfffffft *ROFL* LMAO HAHAHAH A drow mourning his mother!? AHAHAHadhfahaha    OH GOD... Pok, you really need to research about drow if you want to keep playing him. I'll give you some background... this is just hilarious... I'll have to ignore what your character is saying because it doesn't make anysense for a drow.  ))

Lyn will assist with his Healing Belt too with Maddy. He doesn't talk to the voice above.  He knows better than to play megalomaniac's mindgames.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Barbaneth looked to him, "I thought you said you had just recently escaped, you're at least 100 years old by now...you couldn't have seen this all at seven, drow at seven are but infants..." his tone becomes suspicious. 

Dee glances at them all and sighed, "Twats, I'll do what you're all scared to..." she whips both her swords up, aiming the flaming blade at his throat, "Why are you lying, tell us who you really are, it'll leave me no guilt to run you through here and now so best speak lively..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Dwarf," Barbaneth calls, "You're truly a kind spirited man..." he says in low tone. He turns back to Madeleine, "Just rest, you've been through too much today..."


Kurgan nods and says quietly, "She's got a warrior's spirit.  The Father of Battle recognizes this.  Ye fought well yerself, it's not right that she be taken in this way."

He then stands and addresses Father Lamosa loudly, "As fer yerself, I don't know what you're trying to accomplish here but if'n ye don't silence yer blasphemous tongue I'm gunna have to cut it out for ye."  He gestures to the slain creatures, "these things aren't servents of any holy or unholy host."


----------



## pokj47 (May 7, 2009)

((I'm sorry. I just haven't played d and d before.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

pokj47 said:


> ((I'm sorry. I just haven't played d and d before.



((its fine man, really, I was the same like 9 months ago))

Father Lamosa appears to have left. 

Barbaneth shakes his head at Dee, "Leave him be," he says about the drow. Then he turns to Kurgan, "I think that's what I first noticed in her, she's truly more brazen and fearless than me it seems at times."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2009)

((We should probably talk in the OOC thread about things to help get you acquainted pokj))

Kurgan turns back to the others, "bah, coward."  He picked up his axe, cleaned the foul blood from the blade, and replaced it on his back.

------

Once the "priest" left, something occurred to Kara, "Shouldn't we check on the train?  Half this much damage there would be catastrophic!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

From here the group can see the train down in the distance, it appears to be unharmed. Dee goes to check on the people who were inside of the Inn, the desk clerk girl is knocked out but alright and another guest was buried under rubble and dead.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"False Gods? What have you witnessed here but the glory of a God who does the bidding of his faithful servants?"*



"Beware Lamosa! We will be sending you back to the Abyss again shortly! Then you can live along side your god on a more permanent bases! Of course that's if we don't completely destroy your soul first and cast you into oblivion where you belong! After what you've done, returned to hell is too good for you!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2009)

Kara sighed.  "Well, this was a mess."  She considers things, "I'm not much use here.  But I don't like leaving that _thing_ out there.  What does everyone else think?  Try to hunt it down?  Set up a defense here?  Or continue on to the city and hope that their _experiments_ here are finished, at least for now?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 7, 2009)

Reflex Save 1d20+6
14+6 = 20

Sebastian had arrived at the Inn while Kurgan was healing Madeleine, slightly burnt by acid.  He missed Lamosa's speech.

The priest finally spoke.  "That.  Was like nothing I've ever heard of.  Clearly there is something at work here not of this world."  He looked at Joshua's broken body and sighed.  "Poor kid...What happened to him?"  He would check to see if the Wizard was well and truly dead.

The Cleric ignored Goldenruff.  Dee could handle things with the newcomer for now.  Sebastian had some other things to do, namely see if anyone else was still alive.  He looked for Cissinei and Pellegri, hoping neither of them had suffered the same as poor Joshua


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Reflex Save 1d20+6
> 14+6 = 20
> 
> Sebastian had arrived at the Inn while Kurgan was healing Madeleine, slightly burnt by acid.  He missed Lamosa's speech.
> ...



Joshua is certainly dead, he was beat on even before the thing twisted him up, probably during the battle. Sebastian hears Pellegri screaming, "I killed it, I killed it!" somewhere across the village. 

Cissinei is next to Lyn, crying. 

Madeleine responds to Kara, "Build a wall? You want to build a wall to stop that thing? Kara it punched its way through the Inn, and twisted a person up...I think that a wall will do nothing," she paused, "Besides, it seems they were sent for us..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine responds to Kara, "Build a wall? You want to build a wall to stop that thing? Kara it punched its way through the Inn, and twisted a person up...I think that a wall will do nothing," she paused, "Besides, it seems they were sent for us..."



Kara considers the last a moment, "if it came for us then us remaining here, or going anywhere, will just endanger people.  Fighting that."  She shudders involuntarily, "I may be useless against that.  But I don't want anyone else to get hurt because of our actions.  To me, if staying here isn't an option then we need to go to it and make sure it doesn't cause trouble for anyone."

"Once that's done we should get to the city as soon as possible.  We still need to help Nimbus and Cindy, and there I won't be useless."  Her voice has an odd tone to it as she finishes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Madeleine plops down on the ground, "Well I sure didn't see where he went..." her head is still hurt. She inspects her bow to see if it took any damage during the attack. 

Its darker now, harder to see than it was before the fights and fog started.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2009)

"Lamosa said summoned these creatures to kill the vampires," Glenn said to Sebastian, "the one that got Joshua looked like some kind be of behemoth. Maybe some kind of Ogre sized abomination, maybe an ogre sized fiend, I don't know. After it killed Joshua it hit Madeleine pretty hard and walked away as if it couldn't notice the rest of us."

Glenn eyed the barmaid, "Its suspicious though that everyone else in the inn is dead and buried under rubble, but the innkeeper is unconscious under her desk. You would think that the creature would encounter her first and she would get the worst of it."

Glenn approaches the innkeeper and removes his guantlet from his right hand. After placing the of his left hand against he forehead, he move his right hand to check for her pulse and signs of life.


----------



## pokj47 (May 7, 2009)

((Guys I am going to take a break on this thread while I learn about d and d! lol))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Lamosa said summoned these creatures to kill the vampires," Glenn said to Sebastian, "the one that got Joshua looked like some kind be of behemoth. Maybe some kind of Ogre sized abomination, maybe an ogre sized fiend, I don't know. After it killed Joshua it hit Madeleine pretty hard and walked away as if it couldn't notice the rest of us."
> 
> Glenn eyed the barmaid, "Its suspicious though that everyone else in the inn is dead and buried under rubble, but the innkeeper is unconscious under her desk. You would think that the creature would encounter her first and she would get the worst of it."
> 
> Glenn approaches the innkeeper and removes his guantlet from his right hand. After placing the of his left hand against he forehead, he move his right hand to check for her pulse and signs of life.



Madeleine sits rubbing her head, "I feel like that damn rail thing hit me," she hissed. 

The Inn keeper is found to be faintly alive, there's a knot on her head and rubble all around her. However, other people in the other parts of the Inn did survive. They are huddled in a corner. 

Pellegri calls out to Glenn, "Look what I did, Paladin!" she hovers over a body that she seemingly killed. "I saved these people!" 



pokj47 said:


> ((Guys I am going to take a break on this thread while I learn about d and d! lol))



((Alright man  sorry about the neg, come back to all educated ))


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2009)

Glenn moves his right hand to her forehead and performs a Lay on Hands on the inn keeper. He gets up and moves to the body that Pellegri claims to have killed and inspects it closer.

"It wasn't a cat was it?" he says as he approaches.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn moves his right hand to her forehead and performs a Lay on Hands on the inn keeper. He gets up and moves to the body that Pellegri claims to have killed and inspects it closer.
> 
> "It wasn't a cat was it?" he says as he approaches.



Glenn finds some creature that's not a cat, but looks like a huge skinless dog. It was another of the creatures and she apparently handled it bravely. 

"I did good right?" she asks.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2009)

"Yes Pellegri," Glenn smirked, "You did good."

Glenn knelt down to get a closer look, "How did you do it exactly?"


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2009)

“Oh screw off…” Heather growls toward the voice, not phased by his words.

At Pelligri’s words Heather craned her neck slightly in her sitting position she looks toward Pelligri.  “Damn.  Little twit is good to have around sometimes…” she says as Coia crawled next to her and whimpered.  “It’s okay…I’ll be fine…eventually…”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Pellegri hovered up and fired a little beam into the body, "All of us can do this, its about all I can do attackwise really...but it works when I fly fast and keep moving..."

After she is done talking though the bodes of the creatures start to vanish, all of them, turning to black clouds of mist and fading away. 

"Where did they go?" asked Barbaneth.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2009)

"Still the question..."  Kara began, "What do we do now?  Even if they do come for us, do we chance getting back on the train?  Something that large...."  She trailed off as the thought of Kurgan's axe flashing in the small train car came to her mind unbidden.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Dee looked at Kara, "A while back we carried an artifact that attracted evil to it...I left because of the artifact and the pain it caused this one city we were in..." she said. "However, we have a job to do for Nimbus was it? And maybe we can find some protection from the Churches magic?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2009)

"Yes...  we might.  But what do we tell those that die while we wait?  'Sorry, we pissed off some evil cultists'?  Maybe this 'magic city' will be better prepared, but there's a lot of time between here and there."

"So that's the question, do we get back on the rail for five days, where if we're the target of an attack we will be hampered in fighting back and innocents will die?  Or do we go on foot, where we'll be exposed and have to stop in who knows how many villages along the way?"  She stops.

"Either way we take risks.  Risks with other people's lives.  I'm not saying we can do anything about the dead, and the Templars need to be stopped.  But we need to be responsible as well."

After she finishes Kurgan interjects, "bah, I'm not afraid of a fight and I'm fine with walking.  But if you're so concerned with time, we could clear out a car on the train.  Give us room to fight if need be and keep people out of the way."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

((everyone is right there, there are no others))


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2009)

“I say…” Heather begins as she gets to her feet, Coia standing close to her.  “We get the damn trained fixed, get the hell on it and out of here.  The vampires are dead.  No worries there.”  She then narrows her eyes toward Lynn for a moment then looks at the others.  “Those damn things are targeting us because someone had a brilliant fucking idea about firing at there damn ships!  Now…I think we should go.  Anything else that happens here is because of us.  Don’t you think it would be smart to leave?  Instead of sticking around and getting killed.  Or maybe I should put it so that you guys can feel good about it.  Don’t worry about us dying…get the hell out of her so nobody else is killed because of you!” Heather growled along with the wolf beside her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Madeleine sighed, "There's no need to get mad, we're all tired and upset...more than anything we just need to rest." 

Barbaneth stepped in to use his Healing Belt on Heather, "Hold still," he said:

4d8 → [7,4,5,5] = (21)

He stepped away from her as the wounds slowly bound themselves up, "That better?" he asked. 

Out of curiosity Madeleine sighs, "This might be stupid, but we should check for any traces of that thing," she said. 

Survival:
   1d20+7 → [6,7] = (13)

Madeleine doesn't see much, she shakes her head, "They seem to just end, Heather come take a look at this." 

_Heather's going to need to roll a survival check look for tracks. _


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2009)

“Yeah…thaanks…” Heather says a bit snottily then turns to Madeleine and sighs.  “Coming…come on Coia…” she then walks near her and takes a look.

Survival Check
1d20+12
12+12 = 24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

_Heather is able to tell that a large creature walked up away from the town, paused and vanished. The last foot prints are marked by dripping blood, probably Joshua's and the puddle there is bigger than in the previous areas. 

After that though, it seemed that the creature, the one that attacked Madeleine and Joshua just vanished. 
_


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2009)

After looking a bit she rubs the back of her neck Heather then sighs.  “Lots of blood…more so than here…then the damn thing…” she squints a bit to make sure what she is seeing.  “That massive beast just stopped and disappeared…the tracks just end…”  Heather turns and looks at the others.  “I can’t see what good would come of staying.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2009)

Kara sighed, "I suppose there's nothing to do but see what happens.  As soon as the train's up and running again lets get to the city.  Once we're there we can see about what we need to do to fight back."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 8, 2009)

"Summoned monsters usually just return to their hoe plane after a while right?" Glenn said, "If I had to guess, I would say that they went back to whatever hell-pit spawned them in the first place."


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> “I say…” Heather begins as she gets to her feet, Coia standing close to her.  “We get the damn trained fixed, get the hell on it and out of here.  The vampires are dead.  No worries there.”  She then narrows her eyes toward Lynn for a moment then looks at the others.  “Those damn things are targeting us because someone had a brilliant fucking idea about firing at there damn ships!  Now…I think we should go.  Anything else that happens here is because of us.  Don’t you think it would be smart to leave?  Instead of sticking around and getting killed.  Or maybe I should put it so that you guys can feel good about it.  Don’t worry about us dying…get the hell out of her so nobody else is killed because of you!” Heather growled along with the wolf beside her.



Lyn doesn't flinch at Heather's words. He even looks down and shakes his head. "Heather, they were ALREADY summoning things to the towns. Think of it in this way: At least we are there to stop them. And don't blame ME for Joshua. Glenn was the one who brought him along. He better think twice to tell young weaklings to follow him to death" he motioned towards the Paladin. "Nothing personal, Glenn".


"Lyn... please. Just..." Elena tries to quiet the boy.


"What? Im sorry but is the truth! You know better than ANYONE that they CANT be trusted. You agree to their conditions and then your are forever screwed.  IMARITE?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 8, 2009)

Sebastian would see about dealing with Joshua's body.  "Someone.  Find something to wrap him in.  I could care less about who's pissed off at who.  But this fellow ought not to be left here like this."

"Glenn" he asked.  "What did you know of him?  I would like to deal with his body in a manner he would have found...fitting."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

Cissinei pressed her hand into Lyn's chest, "Please just stop fighting, all of you," she said. "Even if Lyn did shoot at that ship, its not his fault they think nothing of innocent lives and feel free to waste them and kill them off like nothing," she paused, "Let's just hope that the train is still done on time, we're going to be getting into the Magic City late," she said. 

She's seemingly regained her composure now, "Looks like we're sleeping in the train tonight," she said.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2009)

"Cissy is right. We stop fighting here and now" she turns to Sebastian "Ill get a blanket". She goes quickly to ask the innkepper for a blanket for Joshua and the other victims.

Lyn sighs and walks away. He goes to sit in front of the Inn waiting for the party to move to the train. "Seems like I dont need to wear my veil like this anymore" he says folding the veil and tying it around his head like a bandana once more.


----------



## Kuno (May 8, 2009)

Rolling her eyes Heather kicks at a rock in front of her.  “Stop arguing they say...”  She glared down at the rock.  “Oh forget it…” she growled and looked toward the train.  “Let’s just deal with this then get back shall we…” Heather grumbled her words deciding for the moment it would be best to keep the rest of her opinions to herself.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 8, 2009)

Glenn sighed, "Joshua was from the island of Eldel, not far off the coast from Persephone. He said little about why he'd left his home. All he'd said was that his home had burned down and seemed pretty sad about it. I know little about the customs of this place though, or what he would have preferred."

Glenn begins to search threw the reckage for Joshua's things.

Search d20+2
13+2 = 15

"In Aaron, if a man feels the need to laid to rest in a specific place, it's his own responsibility to see that it happens. Anything else helps you after you die, is acting more out the kindness of than necessity. That said, its a man's responsibilities to pay his debts, even to the dead. He'll have plenty to pay the ferryman when it's time to cross the river Styx."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

Pellegri flies through the center of the group, "When's that rail boat going to be ready?" she asks, "It's not really safe in this place."

By this time its about eight o'clock at night, the stars are scattered across the clear night sky now and the air has grown cool, things seem quiet enough now. 

Barbaneth goes to revive the girl from the Hotel who was trapped behind the counter. He carefully lifts her and brings her outside to lay her on the ground where she can be revived, "Brother Sebastian, you've got some divine power to spare for this poor girl?"

Glenn finds very little, just Joshua's spell book which Cissinei promptly asks for, "Oh, can I see that?" she asked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 8, 2009)

Sebastian looked to the Paladin and nodded.  Laying his hands upon the girl's stomach he began to pray.  A soft warm glow began to spread out from his hands, gradually covering the girls entire body.  The feeling is akin to being dumped into icy water.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Empowered Spell:  1 Turn Attempt used
1d20+9
18+9 = 27.  +4 to CL.

Cure Moderate Wounds
2d8+10
6,6+10 = 22




After dealing with the girl, Sebastian looked to Barnabeth  "You know...if the Templar, or whoever, are really behind all of this--then perhaps we ought to petition our own Church to invoke _Ordo Exitium_."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

Barbaneth raised on eye brow, "Its been a while since I've heard that spoke out loud...even the Demi-God we fought before didn't warrant that--but it might be needed this time it seems."

Dee looked at the Cleric and then at Barbaneth, "What. What's that word mean?" she asked, "That sounds bad."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 8, 2009)

"_Ordo Exitium?_  It's not necessarily a bad thing Dee.  Unless you happen to be on the receiving end of one."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 8, 2009)

"It sounds like a holy genocide order to me," Glenn remarked, still looking for Joshua's things.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

Madeleine nodded, "We'd have to find a Temple of Pelor to go about enacting this, I guess?" Madeleine asked. "Shouldn't be too hard to find in a large city like the one where we're headed." 

"What they did to you," Barbaneth says speaking to Madeleine, "Is reason enough for them to be dealt with like the vermin that they are--perpetrating as if they're _holy_ somehow...."

"It almost is," Barbaneth said to Glenn, "Its a War sanctioned by Pelor himself, one that means to bring a swift, deafening blow to an evil that would otherwise be loosed upon the land until there was nothing outside of its control."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 8, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "It sounds like a holy genocide order to me," Glenn remarked, still looking for Joshua's things.



"Nothing so crass Glenn.  Genocide doesn't discriminate.  _Ordo Exitium_ amounts to a...less ostentatious, highly targeted Holy War, and gives myself--and others who follow it, a certain freedom to act that we wouldn't have otherwise.  Cut off the head of a snake, and the body withers.  We don't know if anyone in this town for instance, was in league with the Templars."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine nodded, "We'd have to find a Temple of Pelor to go about enacting this, I guess?" Madeleine asked. "Shouldn't be too hard to find in a large city like the one where we're headed."
> 
> "What they did to you," Barbaneth says speaking to Madeleine, "Is reason enough for them to be dealt with like the vermin that they are--perpetrating as if they're _holy_ somehow...."
> 
> "It almost is," Barbaneth said to Glenn, "Its a War sanctioned by Pelor himself, one that means to bring a swift, deafening blow to an evil that would otherwise be loosed upon the land until there was nothing outside of its control."



"In that case," Glenn said, "we should make absolutely certain of the Templar's perspective of the situation. The fact is, I find it hard to believe that anyone claiming to represent a holy organization would knowingly follow an undead fiend."

"Battles do not win wars, they're won in the hearts and minds of people. You win the war when the opposition's will is finally broken. The fact is, I don't think any of us have seen a Templar with our own eyes since Lamosa turned up. For all we know, the Templars in his air ships where animated corpses, or perhaps there where no Templars at all. If Pelor declares war on an order that has done nothing wrong, than the people will see Pelor as the aggressors, not the Templars."

"The woman at the Temple of Pelor back in Persephone mentioned that the Templars thought the church of Pelor where heathens. A war, seemingly started by Pelor, may be exactly what Lamosa wants."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 8, 2009)

"That is why, Glenn, that we should get to the root of the matter and severe the snake's head, while disavowing all knowledge of such violence and condemning the vile men and women who murdered Father Lamosa, may he rest in peace."

Sebastian tilted his head.  "Sometimes...the best course of action, involves breaking a few rules.  And necks, and skulls, as well as any other bones you care to name."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 8, 2009)

"Think about it Sebastian. If Father Lamosa wanted us dead and out of the way, he would have sent that behemoth to attack us directly instead of the inn. Instead we fought those other smaller creatures at the edge of town. He meant to delay us, nothing more. Which means he thinks we're more useful to him alive than dead."

"What we know about the Templars, is that they are a highly militarized sect. The first Templars we layed eyes on where wearing full plate armor. Aside from Father Lamosa, I think they're all armored. They're battle ready. From what I understand, they have a very strong presence all across Whitefall. They have had time to prepare, time to move their forces into the best strategic high ground. Their temple in Persephone was more of a military fort than a chapel. They are prepared for war, which means if we fight them on equal terms, chances are very good we will loose."

"That being true, if we are the stand any chance of victory, no single church will be enough to assure victory. To win, we will need to secure the people's support. And the best way to do that is to set their hearts ablaze!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

Madeleine nodded, "But we have faced worse odds than this, Glenn, it won't be like open warfare," she said. "And that big thing, he couldn't see..." she paused, "I'm pretty sure he was completely blind--" 

Dee grimaced, "He sure hit you dead on..." 

"Some creatures can just sense things within a certain range around them, it would explain why he didn't attack any of you and why the people who passed out or died were ignored too," Madeleine said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 8, 2009)

"It seems you misunderstand me Glenn" Sebastian offered a rejoinder.  "I was never endorsing open warfare with them.  The person whom slew the ogres I was found with, it is more their business then mine.  If we could catch Lamosa unawares--or even better, find his Phylactery, then it would do much more good than acting openly."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

The rest of the night passes with out incident, the travelers are forced to sleep in the train as the Inn is out of commission. In the morning, they awake to find that the train is already moving, continued on the path to the Magic City of Sumtra.

After about twelve more hours of travel, the city comes into sight off in the distance. It's like nothing most of the party has ever seen. Towering buildings stand out against the horizon with a dozen airships moving here and there around the city. 

An old woman who has shared a car with them for sometime speaks, "You've never seen it before have you? It's an amazing place--the biggest Temples of Pelor, Bahamut and Corellon Larethian in the land are in this city and the city basically grew up around them and a large University for Students of Arcana."

Cissinei speaks, "A Magic city...because of the huge influence of divine and arcane magic," Poe is vying for her attention again. 

After this little exchange, the old woman is asleep. 

Pellegri flies up into Dee's face, "When are we getting there, I'm sick of this damn land boat!" 

Dee swatted her away, "Shoo you, you thing..." Pellegri flies off to bother someone else. 
_*The train will reach Sumtra in an hour.*_


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2009)

Kara gazes out the window lost in thought as the city slowly grows larger.  Part of her mind buzzed with the thrill of being in a large city again however she ignored the bulk of this in favor of prioritizing what needs to be done.

The Templars exist in cities, it stands to reason that they need something from the cities.  Or at least stand to gain from having a good standing in them.  This was a battle she could fight.

So much to do though but how much time would they really have?  Her plans grew slowly as she stared out the window....


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2009)

Lyn is thrilled to see the city. He opens the window of the cabin as they arrive and takes his head out to feel the air in his face and to check on the view of the city before arriving. "I can't wait anymore. I never was in a Magic City before... only lightly magical"

"Well, I want to look for these crystals you talked about" Elena prepares her stuff. "Also it would be a good idea to look for the Temple the moment we arrive"


Once in the city, Elena search for the Temple of Pelor. Lyn will follow close, maggie in his shoulder, in case they spot a Templar in the city.


----------



## Kuno (May 8, 2009)

“Great…we can finally get off this damn thing…” Heather said as she squinted against the sun trying to see the city.  “I can’t wait…” she said with a sigh, Coia sat at her feet quietly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

The train pulls into the station and slows until it's at a full stop. The Elemental driving the train forward was disengaged and the doors to the train opened on the sides. 

The station was crowded, inside where the people were milling about there were no candles for light. But actual magical lanterns lined the walls. The decor in the building was lavish and slightly overwhelming--as if the party had just entered some fantastical castle. 

Outside in the streets things are far less packed, but the city is so big that it seems to walk around would take hours. There seems to be no easy way to get some place until, "Look at that!" Pellegri shouts. 

A small ship, like the Lightening Runner, but only a little bigger than a horse drawn carriage pulls up to pick up a group of people in front of them. One of the people shouts to the driver of the thing where they want to go and the miniature airship speeds off. 

"I guess that we could take one of those to get around," Cissinei says, but I guess that.

The little cab-ships only hold four people and each one goes to a different location.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 8, 2009)

"Before we do that," Glenn said, "We need to establish our base of operations first. There isn't much sense in splitting up until we've done that. This place is big enough for us to get lost and never find each other. After we've decided on a central place to meet at we can go where we want."


----------



## Kuno (May 8, 2009)

Looking toward Glenn, Heather nods.  “Right.  A decent inn would be a good idea.  We need a place to stay anyway.  Let’s see if we can’t find one…”  Heather then goes to ask someone the name of a good local inn, hopefully someone that looks like they work there.


----------



## Koi (May 8, 2009)

"Would it be wise for us all to coop up in the same inn, though?" Calloway asks, glancing about as he adjusts the instrument on his back, Siegmund milling about by his feet.  "Especially if anyone's might be on our tail.."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 8, 2009)

Koi said:


> "Would it be wise for us all to coop up in the same inn, though?" Calloway asks, glancing about as he adjusts the instrument on his back, Siegmund milling about by his feet.  "Especially if anyone's might be on our tail.."



"We're dammed if we do and damned if we don't" Glenn replied, "We can be hunted down as easily if we stick together as we would if we split up. There is usually safety in numbers after all. Even if we don't stay in the same place, we need to be able to reach another easily to report our findings and keep relative track what everyone else is doing. I suggest we secure one particular room at an Inn for that purpose, and make sure that there is at least one person there at all times. With this many of us, we should be able to do that well enough.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2009)

"If we're being watched closely enough to know we're staying at one inn, then we might as well stay together for strength in numbers," Kara added.  "Even if we decide not to stay together, we need a place to coordinate from, so we can meet back up when needed."

"Spending a few minutes discussing strategies wouldn't hurt either, we don't want to double up efforts."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

"We could just meet up back here," Cissinei said, "There's no reason it has to be a hotel or inn and these little carriages seem to come here frequently enough," she said as more of the little vehicles pulled up and pulled off with people loaded into them.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 9, 2009)

Sebastian had already left the group.  He had some business to attend to in the temple district, and didn't trust the magical contraptions that zipped around the place.  The aberrations troubled him--as well as Lamosa's claims about them.  Pellegri followed him.

He would first visit his own temple, hoping to speak to the Bishop about the events at the town.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "We could just meet up back here," Cissinei said, "There's no reason it has to be a hotel or inn and these little carriages seem to come here frequently enough," she said as more of the little vehicles pulled up and pulled off with people loaded into them.



"I suppose there are advantages to doing it either way," Glenn said, "On the one hand anyone acting against us will be really visible if we meet here. On the other hand this is a public place, so discussing things privately will be a bit hard. Plus there is problem of reliably finding each other. Coordinating means that someone is going to have to be in one spot for extended periods and being in a public place is going to make that a bit difficult."



The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian had already left the group.  He had some business to attend to in the temple district, and didn't trust the magical contraptions that zipped around the place.  The aberrations troubled him--as well as Lamosa's claims about them.  Pellegri followed him.
> 
> He would first visit his own temple, hoping to speak to the Bishop about the events at the town.



Glenn groaned, "of course it doesn't help when people take off on their own before we finish our plans."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2009)

Barbaneth nodded to Glenn, "Nevermind, I will be running into Brother Sebastian at the temple more than likely," he headed off towards the small airship docking area. As he distanced himself some, Madeleine followed after him.

"I haven't been in a while," she said, "so wait up!" 

Cissinei ran after them, "Can I come?" 

Barbaneth stopped and turned with a smile, "Well, sure, little one," he rubbed the top of her head as she caught up to him. 

The three of them departed on one of the small airships racing through the city towards the Pelorite temple. 

Dee looked to Glenn, "You'll have to excuse Sebastian, he's kind of like that rail car we were on, he's set in his ways--maybe he'll eventually come around to your views, but the first order of business is following his path." 

*Meanwhile in the streets...*
Sebastian navigates his way through the city, the crowds are large and thick and he is forced to push and fight just to make his way. As he moves through town he comes across a woman standing atop boxes yelling out over a small crowd that stands down on the cobblestones, "Brothers and sisters!" she screamed, "I have been to the belly of the beast--dined inside of with them, shoulder to shoulder in their ranks, I can tell you that the Church of Arambula is a falsehood, hidden amongst its hierarchy--there is corruption!"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee looked to Glenn, "You'll have to excuse Sebastian, he's kind of like that rail car we were on, he's set in his ways--maybe he'll eventually come around to your views, but the first order of business is following his path."



"Well, this was the part I wanted Joshua here for. I suppose I'll start by finding the tallest tower with the most magic around it and start asking questions! The most important guy in town is probably going to be in the tallest building, and chances are in a magic city that person will be some kind of wizard! That's my bet anyways!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2009)

"Nice logic," Dee said, "But what do you plan to do when you get there? Try and figure out what to do about Cindy and Nimbus?" she asked. 

Pellegri will latch on to anyone whom she feels will be fun for the day, she's not very equipped to navigate the city alone. With that, she decides to follow Elena for kicks.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Nice logic," Dee said, "But what do you plan to do when you get there? Try and figure out what to do about Cindy and Nimbus?" she asked.
> 
> Pellegri will latch on to anyone whom she feels will be fun for the day, she's not very equipped to navigate the city alone. With that, she decides to follow Elena for kicks.



"Something like that!" Glenn said, "If they can't help us, they'll know the credentials of someone who can! I have a promise to keep after all. I promised to get Nimbus out of the cave or stay with him until he's no longer bound to it! Not that I necessarily spend the rest of my days with a depressed Cloud Giant of course, but a man has to keep his word!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Something like that!" Glenn said, "If they can't help us, they'll know the credentials of someone who can! I have a promise to keep after all. I promised to get Nimbus out of the cave or stay with him until he's no longer bound to it! Not that I necessarily spend the rest of my days with a depressed Cloud Giant of course, but a man has to keep his word!"



From where Glenn stands the tallest tower is only a few miles off, its up on a high hill surrounded by a cluster of buildings. The tower is pressed against the backdrop of the afternoon sky. This would be what he had spoken of.


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2009)

Once the Inn is secured, Elena will go and try to find the magic crystals Lyn talked about. He will come with her too. He feels like... he's home. The magic surrounds him in every corner and he even hums while walking with Elena.

"You coming too Pellegri?" she pats the anchorn. "Let's go to buy some stuff..."


This is what she's looking for.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2009)

Once the group started to disperse Kara departed for an agenda of her own.  First she would attempt to get a feel for how things are happening in this new city(1).  Once she feels moderately comfortable she'll attempt to locate a sage, one specializing in knowledge of magical links and locations if possible (2).

She'll meet with the sage later if she's successful, before that she wants to start a phase of her vengeance on the Templars.  She'll disguise herself(3) and then travel to various parts of the city planting rumors (or reinforcing them as it sounds like some of these have already started).  Each will be in a different location and allowed to spread on their own.

1) The Church of Arambula has been magically twisting creatures and performing experiments on them. (4)
2) The Church of Arambula was responsible for many deaths in Vicna and Polvo. (5)
3) The Church of Arambula associates with false gods, being involved with them will surely invoke the wrath of the true gods. (6)
4) The Church of Arambula has rebels within their ranks that are gaining strength.  (7)


*Spoiler*: _Die Rolls_ 




1) Gather Information:  Rumor Gathering
1d20+19
10+19 = 29

2) Gather Information:  Find a sage
1d20+19
13+19 = 32

3) Disguise
1d20+14
3+14 = 17

4) Diplomacy: Plant a true rumor (as far as Kara knows)
1d20+29
17+29 = 46

5) Diplomacy: Plant a true rumor (as far as Kara knows)
1d20+29
4+29 = 33

6) Diplomacy: Plant a true rumor (as far as Kara knows)
1d20+29
5+29 = 34

7) Bluff: Plant a false rumor (as far as Kara knows)
1d20+21
17+21 = 38




She'll keep her eyes and ears open while she travels to make sure she's not being followed or attracting undue attention (and to see if she sees or hears anything interesting).  

Spot:
1d20+17
11+17 = 28

Listen:
1d20+16
2+16 = 18


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Once the Inn is secured, Elena will go and try to find the magic crystals Lyn talked about. He will come with her too. He feels like... he's home. The magic surrounds him in every corner and he even hums while walking with Elena.
> 
> "You coming too Pellegri?" she pats the anchorn. "Let's go to buy some stuff..."
> 
> ...



Pellegri will follow Elena and Lyn to their destinations, taking care to be out of sight most of the time (she doesn't like the large crowds of people.) At one point she notices another Archon with another person, it seems the other Archon is his familiar. 

((no one really agreed on securing an Inn, in fact half the party left under the assumption that they would be meeting back here)) 



EvilMoogle said:


> Once the group started to disperse Kara departed for an agenda of her own.  First she would attempt to get a feel for how things are happening in this new city(1).  Once she feels moderately comfortable she'll attempt to locate a sage, one specializing in knowledge of magical links and locations if possible (2).
> 
> She'll meet with the sage later if she's successful, before that she wants to start a phase of her vengeance on the Templars.  She'll disguise herself(3) and then travel to various parts of the city planting rumors (or reinforcing them as it sounds like some of these have already started).  Each will be in a different location and allowed to spread on their own.
> 
> ...



Kara finds that an actual sage isn't really going to be easily found in the city, but there's a university full of teachers, libraries and the like. 

As far as seeding the rumors, she is mostly successful.

((I'm going to be out most of the day))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2009)

((Yeah, I'm working on the understanding that we're meeting back at the station.))

After the others have mostly all left Kurgan decides to visit the temple district.  If they have an area for the Dwarven gods (Moridin most likely) he'll visit there.  Likely retailing his misadventures so far and chatting about the general state of things from a healthy Dwarven point of view.

((I'm mostly out until Sunday afternoon or so))


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2009)

((Elena will leave to find an Inn first... then look for the crystal, then meet back with the party))

Lyn looks at the other person with his Familiar. "Well, you dont see that everyday." he turns to Pellegri. "is that normal? I really never saw an anchorn as a familiar... that person should be very strong"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Yeah, I'm working on the understanding that we're meeting back at the station.))
> 
> After the others have mostly all left Kurgan decides to visit the temple district.  If they have an area for the Dwarven gods (Moridin most likely) he'll visit there.  Likely retailing his misadventures so far and chatting about the general state of things from a healthy Dwarven point of view.
> 
> ((I'm mostly out until Sunday afternoon or so))



((alrightie)) 

On his way there he passes the same woman as Sebastian and she is still shouting about the Church. 



soulnova said:


> ((Elena will leave to find an Inn first... then look for the crystal, then meet back with the party))
> 
> Lyn looks at the other person with his Familiar. "Well, you dont see that everyday." he turns to Pellegri. "is that normal? I really never saw an anchorn as a familiar... that person should be very strong"



"Sometimes we just...really enjoy following people and let them take us around, but he must be _really_ good to get one.."


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2009)

"ooooh" Lyn was surprised with that explanation. He thought one must be powerful to get such familiar.. but it was a question of goodness... Way more difficult in his eyes.

"Let's go get those crystals for you Elena!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "ooooh" Lyn was surprised with that explanation. He thought one must be powerful to get such familiar.. but it was a question of goodness... Way more difficult in his eyes.
> 
> "Let's go get those crystals for you Elena!"



There's a store actually located in the Inn nearby, Lyn and Elena can buy them there.


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2009)

Elena will Lyn do the talking. She doesn't know the details about those crystals so he's the expert here.

Lyn wants to know if they have either Truedeath and/or the Witchlight Reservoir crystal.

Knowledge arcana 1d20+13 → [6,13] = (19)
Spellcraft 1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2009)

The woman behind the counter smiles at Lyn "We have plenty of them, but the installation can take a few hours," she said, "And we charge 100 Gold for it," she said. 

"By the way, did you hear the ruckus outside?" she added.


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2009)

Lyn negates with his head. "Don't worry, I'll put it my self. We would like the Witchlight reservoir one please" 

He asks Elena for the money. There go 5,000gp. "thank you.... eh? what ruckus?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 10, 2009)

Glenn, ridding on Skylark, flies to the tallest building looking for the highest access point. It would work against him to break into the building, but getting past as much of the run around as possible and speeding up the process would be completely necessary. After all, he was a man with things to do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn negates with his head. "Don't worry, I'll put it my self. We would like the Witchlight reservoir one please"
> 
> He asks Elena for the money. There go 5,000gp. "thank you.... eh? what ruckus?"



She takes money and hands Lyn the crystals, "There's a woman out there protesting the Church of Arambula," she says, "its been pretty obvious all over town."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2009)

Sebastian arrives at the Temple of Pelor to find Cissinei admiring a huge statue out front of the temple, she is staring up at it in wonder and what seems to be admiration. As he passes her, Poe announces his coming, "Oh, Sebastian, I'm sorry I didn't see you there--Barbaneth and Madeleine already went inside." 



strongarm85 said:


> Glenn, ridding on Skylark, flies to the tallest building looking for the highest access point. It would work against him to break into the building, but getting past as much of the run around as possible and speeding up the process would be completely necessary. After all, he was a man with things to do.



The uppermost level of the tower is open with a small atrium and a patio where the doors lead into the inner part of the tower. The place's decor is that of lavish tastes and when Glenn lands he's welcomed by a rather unusual creature, a chair.

"Who's that?" asks the chair, "Who's there?"


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2009)

Elena's head turns around trying to peek to the outside. "Here?? Outside?"

"Good for her" Lyn pays the gold and takes the crystal. "I'm feed up with their 'angels'. I'll roast them up again if they like."

"Let's go check her out" motions Elena not paying attention of what he just said. She wants to talk to this woman, as soon as possible.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 10, 2009)

"Eh?!  How did you get here first?"  Sebastian seems confused.  He then sees one of the little airships.  "...Oh."

He would enter the temple.  This wasn't all fun and worship.  He had to consult the libraries here on the Church of St. Arambula.  Arambula's was a faith he was unfamiliar with.  And besides, only an idiot would jump to conclusions on the heresay of some nut in the streets.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena's head turns around trying to peek to the outside. "Here?? Outside?"
> 
> "Good for her" Lyn pays the gold and takes the crystal. "I'm feed up with their 'angels'. I'll roast them up again if they like."
> 
> "Let's go check her out" motions Elena not paying attention of what he just said. She wants to talk to this woman, as soon as possible.



As they exit the building, they find that she's not right there. But further down the road towards the temples a crowd can be gathering where the woman stands atop crates yelling. 

If they go closer they can hear her talking about Arambula, "There's a falsehood in what they do--hypocrisy in their words," she pauses, "I have it in me to take great lengths to end their growth!" she screams. 

She's a tall slender woman with hazel eyes and long straight maroon hair, she clutches a bastard sword in her hand.



The Space Cowboy said:


> "Eh?!  How did you get here first?"  Sebastian seems confused.  He then sees one of the little airships.  "...Oh."
> 
> He would enter the temple.  This wasn't all fun and worship.  He had to consult the libraries here on the Church of St. Arambula.  Arambula's was a faith he was unfamiliar with.  And besides, only an idiot would jump to conclusions on the heresay of some nut in the streets.



She bids him farewell, on the way in he finds Madeleine praying off to one side at the temple altar, the library, as things would have it is only a little further down the path he takes. 

His steps echo down the solid stone halls as he takes them back passed all of the tapestries depicting the story of Pelor and his triumph over the underworld, his lost love. 

The Library is lavish, large and extends up into the top of a cylinder. There's very few people in the place at the present moment, but the librarian is standing over a table with his spectacles hanging from his nose as he reads over a large volume of text. 

As he hears the Cleric enter, he looks up, "Oh, I'm sorry, may I help you, Brother?"


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2009)

> she clutches a bastard sword in her hand.



Elena is already liking her. She will stand by hearing what she has to say. Once the 'show' is done she will approach to talk to her. 

Lyn will stay aware of his surroundings for any sign of the Templars. As the experience with them as been, they wont like her yelling 'heresy' at the streets.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The uppermost level of the tower is open with a small atrium and a patio where the doors lead into the inner part of the tower. The place's decor is that of lavish tastes and when Glenn lands he's welcomed by a rather unusual creature, a chair.
> 
> "Who's that?" asks the chair, "Who's there?"



"My name is Glenn, from the distant land of Aaron! I have come Sumtra on a quest to free a Cloud Giant who has been magically bound to a cave by a lich he destroyed centuries ago." 

"This is the top of the highest tower in the city in a city full of high towers! So I decided to begin my search here! Anyone who would be in such a place is obviously important person, which in a city of magic would suggest that said person important wizard of some kind. If I cannot find the help I need here, than whoever is here can likely point me in the right direction."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2009)

The woman looks down at Elena as she approaches, studying her for only a moment before speaking, "Well it looks like I've touched some hearts yet again," she said, "I am Ava Cindel," she started, "Inquisitor of Divine Affairs," she paused and looked Elena over and then glanced down at Lyn, "You two seem to be an odd pair..."



strongarm85 said:


> "My name is Glenn, from the distant land of Aaron! I have come Sumtra on a quest to free a Cloud Giant who has been magically bound to a cave by a lich he destroyed centuries ago."
> 
> "This is the top of the highest tower in the city in a city full of high towers! So I decided to begin my search here! Anyone who would be in such a place is obviously important person, which in a city of magic would suggest that said person important wizard of some kind. If I cannot find the help I need here, than whoever is here can likely point me in the right direction."



From somewhere down the hall a woman comes out, she's older looking with frizzled hair black, "What's going on here? she asked even though she had heard him, "This isn't the home of anyone," she said, "This is the Office for the Council of Divinity and Arcana--we oversee the city," she said.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> From somewhere down the hall a woman comes out, she's older looking with frizzled hair black, "What's going on here? she asked even though she had heard him, "This isn't the home of anyone," she said, "This is the Office for the Council of Divinity and Arcana--we oversee the city," she said.



"I see," Glenn says, "Then chances are good that I have come to the right place."

Glenn dismounted from Skylark and gave the woman a courteous bow. His armor clanking together as he does so.

"My name is Glenn, I come from the distant land of Aaron. During my travels I have countered a Cloud Giant, Nimbus. Centuries ago, he a few others destroyed a Lich. Threw some means, the Lich bound him to his lair. The Lich also had scores of Elven children that it was holding as slaves. During the centuries that have followed, he raised there with those same children who where made ageless by Lich's magic. The children are now safe in Persephone, however the Giant is still bound to the Lich's cave. I seek to free him of that."

"Also, I have news a possible threat. About two weeks ago, Father Lamosa of the Templars died. Since then, he has risen from the dead as a Lich himself. On two occasions that I was present for, he summoned abominations from another plain. First a red dragon that appeared absolutely sickly, and several others have also appeared, but I lack the knowledge to identify them properly. Many innocent people have been killed by these creatures. There is a possibility that Sumtra itself could be at risk."


----------



## Kuno (May 10, 2009)

After everyone leaves Heather begins to walk on her own.  Avoid the carriages, Coia and her begin to prowl the city looking for anything useful for her.  “Well Coia…a good meal?  Or should we spend some of the gold that we have horded?”  she says with a laugh as they proceed through the streets listening to people as they go.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I see," Glenn says, "Then chances are good that I have come to the right place."
> 
> Glenn dismounted from Skylark and gave the woman a courteous bow. His armor clanking together as he does so.
> 
> ...



"I am certain that there is someone who can help you with you Nimbus issue--there's a man who lives down in the city, he's a teacher at the university here, his name is Graham Degaul, he's the foremost expert on binding magics in the ciity," she said, "If there's a binding spell, he can break it--he might even be able to do it without even leaving here."

She paused, "As for the Arambula Church, there's almost no presence for them in this city, never could figure why, but there's no temple here or any Templars--they're very private about their Church's leader, High Avatar Zargabaath and he rarely appears in public. But there are rumors about the tensions growing because of all this."



Kunoichirule said:


> After everyone leaves Heather begins to walk on her own.  Avoid the carriages, Coia and her begin to prowl the city looking for anything useful for her.  ?Well Coia?a good meal?  Or should we spend some of the gold that we have horded??  she says with a laugh as they proceed through the streets listening to people as they go.



They will find that most of the stores are down in the market district, the opposite way away from the temples and Inns.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 10, 2009)

Kara didn't want to approach anyone at the school without at least one of the more magically inclined to explain things.  With her other business done she'd settle some personal matters.  First she'd head to the market district to see if they have a smith capable of repairing her armor.

-----------
((I'm assuming there's no church of Clanggedin in the city but there is a church of Moradin.  If not, we'll make changes as need be.))
Kurgan ignores the woman with minor curiosity and heads on to the church district.  After locating the Dwarven pantheon's representation in the city.

He removes his helm reverently before entering, and walks slowly forward to the alter.  He sets four small bars of gold on the alter, the shining metal contrasting strongly with the smooth stone, then backs up and kneels in prayer.


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2009)

> The woman looks down at Elena as she approaches, studying her for only a moment before speaking, "Well it looks like I've touched some hearts yet again," she said, "I am Ava Cindel," she started, "Inquisitor of Divine Affairs," she paused and looked Elena over and then glanced down at Lyn, "You two seem to be an odd pair..."



"Ha... and you are odd enough to be yelling at this people too. Im guessing the church of Arambula will try to kill you soon enough" says Lyn with a smile. "Don't get me wrong, that means we like you".

"What he's trying to say" inturreputed Elena "... is that we had an encounter with Father Lamosa a couple of days ago. First they summoned some kind of dragon aberration, then they tried to burn down a town and yesterday we had a bunch of aberrations riding another town" Explained Elena. "I really want to know what kind of work were you doing before leaving... anything that sheds some light of all this business"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara didn't want to approach anyone at the school without at least one of the more magically inclined to explain things.  With her other business done she'd settle some personal matters.  First she'd head to the market district to see if they have a smith capable of repairing her armor.



Kara finds a black smith shop near the markets, the Elvan Smith there tells her that she'll repair the armor and for 5,000 GP she'll add a resistance to a type of magic of her choice. 



EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'm assuming there's no church of Clanggedin in the city but there is a church of Moradin.  If not, we'll make changes as need be.))
> Kurgan ignores the woman with minor curiosity and heads on to the church district.  After locating the Dwarven pantheon's representation in the city.
> 
> He removes his helm reverently before entering, and walks slowly forward to the alter.  He sets four small bars of gold on the alter, the shining metal contrasting strongly with the smooth stone, then backs up and kneels in prayer.



As he is praying, someone comes out around the corner and waits until he is done, when he raises up they ask, "Who are you?" 



soulnova said:


> "Ha... and you are odd enough to be yelling at this people too. Im guessing the church of Arambula will try to kill you soon enough" says Lyn with a smile. "Don't get me wrong, that means we like you".
> 
> "What he's trying to say" inturreputed Elena "... is that we had an encounter with Father Lamosa a couple of days ago. First they summoned some kind of dragon aberration, then they tried to burn down a town and yesterday we had a bunch of aberrations riding another town" Explained Elena. "I really want to know what kind of work were you doing before leaving... anything that sheds some light of all this business"



She looks Lyn and Elena over, "It would be a little harder to kill me than one might think," she says, "You see my job is to investigate corruption at the high levels in other Churches, I work within a group that oversees the religions in this way, much the same way a regular Inquisitor does with one religion." 

After a moment she sighed, "So you met a Lamosa?" she asked, "I'm not familiar with the tyke but I can tell you that its hard to work with this kind of thing, not all of those involved with the Church are evil, its mostly at the high levels of things." 

"It would be helpful to know exactly what you are planning to do within the Church, perhaps we could be of some assistance to one another?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I am certain that there is someone who can help you with you Nimbus issue--there's a man who lives down in the city, he's a teacher at the university here, his name is Graham Degaul, he's the foremost expert on binding magics in the ciity," she said, "If there's a binding spell, he can break it--he might even be able to do it without even leaving here."
> 
> She paused, "As for the Arambula Church, there's almost no presence for them in this city, never could figure why, but there's no temple here or any Templars--they're very private about their Church's leader, High Avatar Zargabaath and he rarely appears in public. But there are rumors about the tensions growing because of all this."



"I shall see to meeting him shortly, but what you have told me about the Templars is troubling, especially when the details of the attacks are taken into consideration."

"Judge Darrius aided us in dealing with the Giant, using the Lightning runner as our transport. Afterwards, the next leg of our quest was to come to Sumtra. Darrius brought us far as Vinca where he had other matters to attend to. When we arrived at Vinca we found several buildings on fire, so Skylark and I," he said while petting the griffin, "Scouted the area first. What we found was a red dragon, or at least it might have been a dragon at one time. It's face was covered in tiny tentacles that looked like maggots, his body was covered in pussy sores, and it's wings looked two slabs of rancid meat. I correctly guessing that it was unable fly, it was however, still able to jump."

"We passed it over head with the Lightning runner, it got ontop of a building got it within range of it's fire breath. The Lightning runner survived, but was heavily damaged by the fire and was forced to land. One of the members of my group jumped from the side of the Lightning runner as it passed by and killed it with one blow and it caused no further damage."

"That was when Father Lamosa showed up. He openly admitted to summoning the creature. Two Templar air ships shows up after and Lamosa levitated up to one of them. A sorcerer in our group did not want to allow Lamosa to escape, so he shot a fireball off at one of the templar ships. The Templar ships turned their weapons on the town at that point and opened fire. They probably killed more people in Vinca than the dragon did. The damage they did to the tracks delayed the train by three days."

"When we finally left Vinca we began to make our way to Sumtra. The train made an unexpected stop in Polvo, where the second incident occurred. When we arrived, the people in Polvo where terrified of Vampires. Most of us decided to investigate. We where attacked by several more creatures summoned by Samosa. While we where destracted, a larger one had attacked and destroyed the inn at Polvo. Back in Persophone I'd hired a young mage from Eldel named Joshua to assist me once we'd made it to Sumtra. He was killed by the creature that destroyed the inn."

"Lamosa claimed that the creatures he'd summoned where angles. He also claimed that they'd destroyed the vampires that where plaguing the village. He never showed himself when he spoke to us, his voice just seemed to come from ever direction at once. The fiends he summoned could not possibly have been angels, and the dead where all people who'd been on the train with us. I never laid eyes on a Vampire in that town. In fact I now believe there never where any to begin with."

"The priesthoods at both the temple of Bahamut and Pelor before we arrived. I found several bodies outside the city lines that appeared to have been mauled by animals, but there was no evidence of any vampires there either. Most likely, they where killed by the same fiends that had attacked us. Its probable that their deaths could be attributed to Lamosa as well."

"Lamosa was the head of the Arambula Church in Persophone before he died. They are a highly militarized and hostile group there and have openly called people worshiping other religions heretics there. A man like that, come back from the dead as a Lich, would likely set his sights on starting a holy war between the other churches. So long as Lomosa is still around, I would expect an eventual attack on Sumtra, a place with no ties to the Arambula church, to be a large target. The threat of an attack isn't only possible, but likely."

"Of course I would like to prevent that, or if possible, mitigate as much damage as can be done. He may eventually target the temples themselves, but I believe he's more likely to target any people he would see as heretics to his church, particularly people that would speak out and move against them. Which of course includes me and members of my party. We have split up for now, but we're supposed to meet up again regularly while we're here. It would probably be a good idea to have me, and by extension, the rest of us, watched quietly at a distance. With Skylark here, and my tendency talk about the "fire in men's souls!" it should be easy to find, and probably to follow me. I can't tell you where the others are, but there are 10 of us. So if a few extra people are keeping their eyes on me, finding the rest of them shouldn't be so hard either. I would probably extend that to anyone else who radically stands out as being against the Templars as well."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I shall see to meeting him shortly, but what you have told me about the Templars is troubling, especially when the details of the attacks are taken into consideration."
> 
> "Judge Darrius aided us in dealing with the Giant, using the Lightning runner as our transport. Afterwards, the next leg of our quest was to come to Sumtra. Darrius brought us far as Vinca where he had other matters to attend to. When we arrived at Vinca we found several buildings on fire, so Skylark and I," he said while petting the griffin, "Scouted the area first. What we found was a red dragon, or at least it might have been a dragon at one time. It's face was covered in tiny tentacles that looked like maggots, his body was covered in pussy sores, and it's wings looked two slabs of rancid meat. I correctly guessing that it was unable fly, it was however, still able to jump."
> 
> ...



She nods, "That is quite the tale you've told there, so there are ten of you?" she asked, "I would like to pay for your stay and meals while you're in town, we're not much of a town made for tourism and commerce--and if you're here to warn us and help someone else, why not..." she walked back and gathered the living chair to take a seat in it. 

"The thing is, the Templar and Arambula have no influence here--in fact they haven't got a Church for several miles around, the cities up this way are older and set in their ways but we have noticed the threat, Arambula's teachings of a one and only true God are troubling and there is a horrible aggression rising up from some with in its ranks. The name Lamosa is not unfamiliar to me, I have heard it uttered before in the notes recieved from mages all over the lands, he possesses the ability to do Magic that is seemingly created from a divine source, but the spells seem Arcane in nature." 

She sighed, "I would say that it seems odd to me that someone could...break the natural order of things, but you know that's neither here nor there, you said you wanted to help your friend, the giant? Graham Degaul, the specialist you need to see is down at the Temple of Zarus."


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She looks Lyn and Elena over, "It would be a little harder to kill me than one might think," she says, "You see my job is to investigate corruption at the high levels in other Churches, I work within a group that oversees the religions in this way, much the same way a regular Inquisitor does with one religion."
> 
> After a moment she sighed, "So you met a Lamosa?" she asked, "I'm not familiar with the tyke but I can tell you that its hard to work with this kind of thing, not all of those involved with the Church are evil, its mostly at the high levels of things."
> 
> "It would be helpful to know exactly what you are planning to do within the Church, perhaps we could be of some assistance to one another?"



"for starters... I think I might have made them a -little- angry as I tried to blow up Lamosa's ships, but hey! Who wouldn't!?" Lyn shrugged.

"We are traveling with some friends, maybe if you talk with us all there's something we can do to help each other. We actually know so little about them..." says Elena.

"-besides the summoning of "angels" that is"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "for starters... I think I might have made them a -little- angry as I tried to blow up Lamosa's ships, but hey! Who wouldn't!?" Lyn shrugged.
> 
> "We are traveling with some friends, maybe if you talk with us all there's something we can do to help each other. We actually know so little about them..." says Elena.
> 
> "-besides the summoning of "angels" that is"



"So there's a lot of you? It could beneficial to get to know you all then in case there's a chance we could work together at a later date," she glanced around as if checking for someone, "If you want to gather them, you could tell me where to meet you or we could just pick some place to meet right now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kara finds a black smith shop near the markets, the Elvan Smith there tells her that she'll repair the armor and for 5,000 GP she'll add a resistance to a type of magic of her choice.


As this is a little out of her price range Kara will attempt to negotiate a better price.

Diplomacy
1d20+29
7+29 = 36

((Yes this is sloppy but it's 5 in the morning and I'm too tired for grace))




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As he is praying, someone comes out around the corner and waits until he is done, when he raises up they ask, "Who are you?"


"Names Kurgan, Axesworn of Clanggedin Silverbeard.  He saw fit to send me along to a city with a fine temple to the Dwarven gods so I am sending my respects."  He pauses and looks up at the man, "and if'n they see fit I hope for interpretation of a sign that I might understand what the Father of Battle asks of me."


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2009)

"We dont have a place right now. We are supposed to met back in a while in front of the Rail station" said Elena pointing that way. "We could go right now if you like". 

Elena will take her to the meeting point.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> As this is a little out of her price range Kara will attempt to negotiate a better price.
> 
> Diplomacy
> 1d20+29
> ...



The shop keeper shakes his head, "This price is already too low," she says, "It would normally add 8,300 gold to the price of the armor." 



EvilMoogle said:


> "Names Kurgan, Axesworn of Clanggedin Silverbeard.  He saw fit to send me along to a city with a fine temple to the Dwarven gods so I am sending my respects."  He pauses and looks up at the man, "and if'n they see fit I hope for interpretation of a sign that I might understand what the Father of Battle asks of me."



"It would seem that these are troubling times," said the other dwarf, "so much is out there to be done that one shouldn't have search for things that are needed--they should just be apparent." 



soulnova said:


> "We dont have a place right now. We are supposed to met back in a while in front of the Rail station" said Elena pointing that way. "We could go right now if you like".
> 
> Elena will take her to the meeting point.



It's not a long walk back to the rail station, when they come back Dee is still in the area, smoking a cigarette and just looking out across the city. The rest of the party has spread out to other areas. 

Dee looks up, "Oh, hello there..." she says.


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2009)

Elena will present Ava with Dee and explain that she has some insider information about the Templars. "This could help us a lot and maybe even stop that lich from attacking other town...and US again"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena will present Ava with Dee and explain that she has some insider information about the Templars. "This could help us a lot and maybe even stop that lich from attacking other town...and US again"



"I think you're too worried about the Lich and not worried enough about the fact that there's a whole organization," Dee said, "Charmed to meet you, Ava." She paused, "Most of the people traveling with us are new to this land and don't know much about what's going on, where we are--" Dee said. 

Pellegri who had remained hidden most of this time flew out in a fit, "I thought we were going to the Temple to see the Pelor people!" she said. The little Archon was a redder shade now, hovering in a frantic manner.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The shop keeper shakes his head, "This price is already too low," she says, "It would normally add 8,300 gold to the price of the armor."


Kara considers this dejectedly a moment.  "I'll have to think about it, that is a great deal of money."  She smiles politely and heads back to the train station to see who else is back, she'll have to come up with some extra funds if she wants her armor back to normal.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "It would seem that these are troubling times," said the other dwarf, "so much is out there to be done that one shouldn't have search for things that are needed--they should just be apparent."


Kurgan nods gruffly, "Aye, I long for simpler days enemies that act like enemies.  I could use an old-fashioned straight-up fight."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara considers this dejectedly a moment.  "I'll have to think about it, that is a great deal of money."  She smiles politely and heads back to the train station to see who else is back, she'll have to come up with some extra funds if she wants her armor back to normal.



Kara comes back to the meeting spot to find Elena, Lyn, Dee and a mysterious new woman are there. Nothing seems to have changed or happened in the area and none of the others are back yet. Dee greets her as she arrives, "Well it looks like everyone is coming back quickly enough, find anything worthwhile?"





EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan nods gruffly, "Aye, I long for simpler days enemies that act like enemies.  I could use an old-fashioned straight-up fight."



The other dwarf nodded, "It seems that faster and faster that the world is being painted in shades of gray," he said, "But there's still a clear path, one just has to seek it out." 

He paused, "Let me ask you, what is troubling you most in this world?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kara comes back to the meeting spot to find Elena, Lyn, Dee and a mysterious new woman are there. Nothing seems to have changed or happened in the area and none of the others are back yet. Dee greets her as she arrives, "Well it looks like everyone is coming back quickly enough, find anything worthwhile?"


Kara sighed, "not much unfortunately.  It seems there's a school in town, most people directed me there for questions.  I opted to come back in case Lyn or Cissinei were back.  It doesn't help to ask questions if you can't understand the answers."

She fingered the cut in her armor with a wry smile, "I couldn't even manage to get this taken care of.  Apparently the city is more expensive than I thought."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The other dwarf nodded, "It seems that faster and faster that the world is being painted in shades of gray," he said, "But there's still a clear path, one just has to seek it out."
> 
> He paused, "Let me ask you, what is troubling you most in this world?"



Kurgan considers this before speaking.  "I'm one of Clanggedin's Axes.  A tool He uses to carve at the world.  Wherever he guides me I go to fight, slaying most righteously any that stand against us.  By all rights it's simple and straightforward."

He continues slowly gaining momentum, "my last trip left me upon a train headed here.  Shortly afterwords I met up with a group, full of tricksters, magic users, and a Drow.  A short while later I saw this group do battle with some sort of magically twisted beings blasphemously called gods.  From what I can tell, they knew each other before and weren't friends in the slightest."

"So now I wonder, though they fought bravely I don't know this group, they have few honest warriors in their ranks, but at the same time I don't know what threat these false 'gods' may present."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara sighed, "not much unfortunately.  It seems there's a school in town, most people directed me there for questions.  I opted to come back in case Lyn or Cissinei were back.  It doesn't help to ask questions if you can't understand the answers."
> 
> She fingered the cut in her armor with a wry smile, "I couldn't even manage to get this taken care of.  Apparently the city is more expensive than I thought."



Dee nodded, "It looks like it might cost a lot, but I wouldn't write it off yet, some place this size has to have more than one black smith." 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan considers this before speaking.  "I'm one of Clanggedin's Axes.  A tool He uses to carve at the world.  Wherever he guides me I go to fight, slaying most righteously any that stand against us.  By all rights it's simple and straightforward."
> 
> He continues slowly gaining momentum, "my last trip left me upon a train headed here.  Shortly afterwords I met up with a group, full of tricksters, magic users, and a Drow.  A short while later I saw this group do battle with some sort of magically twisted beings blasphemously called gods.  From what I can tell, they knew each other before and weren't friends in the slightest."
> 
> "So now I wonder, though they fought bravely I don't know this group, they have few honest warriors in their ranks, but at the same time I don't know what threat these false 'gods' may present."



"So you're one of those?" he said, "Well my name is Grog and I am a simple caretaker here. The thing is, that with all of this talk about false gods and the like, one has to wonder if this isn't the kind of blasphemy that should be snuffed out early."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 12, 2009)

Passing by Cissinei near the entrance to the temple, Sebastian kept an eye out for Barnabeth.  He would also ask any acolyte types, if the Bishop was in.

(*It's a bit Crystal Dragon Jesus admittedly, but Bishop is the term in Catholicism for the Priest who is head over a city or large geographical area)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Passing by Cissinei near the entrance to the temple, Sebastian kept an eye out for Barnabeth.  He would also ask any acolyte types, if the Bishop was in.
> 
> (*It's a bit Crystal Dragon Jesus admittedly, but Bishop is the term in Catholicism for the Priest who is head over a city or large geographical area)



She bids him farewell, on the way in he finds Madeleine praying off to one side at the temple altar, the library, as things would have it is only a little further down the path he takes. 

His steps echo down the solid stone halls as he takes them back passed all of the tapestries depicting the story of Pelor and his triumph over the underworld, his lost love. 

The Library is lavish, large and extends up into the top of a cylinder. There's very few people in the place at the present moment, but the librarian is standing over a table with his spectacles hanging from his nose as he reads over a large volume of text. 

As he hears the Cleric enter, he looks up, "Oh, I'm sorry, may I help you, Brother?"

Hearing this Barbaneth, who is on the second floor of the tower, glances back to see Sebastian down below, "Sebastian," he said, "Good to see you finally made it."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 12, 2009)

"It was a bit of a walk" he replied.  "But I got to see some lunatic street theatre on the way here.  Did you speak to anyone about...that thing I mentioned a while ago?  I honestly can't decide whether or not its invocation would be anything less than a gross overreaction.  I'd hoped to speak with the Bishop about it first--I know that we are sworn to destroy Lamosa simply because of what he has become, but something tells me the direct approach to that might not be the best choice...yet."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

Barbaneth nodded, "Its hard for me to remain objective on the matter Sebastian," he said, "These people just tried to kill my wife..." he closed the book that he was looking in. "There's not a lot of information on them either--I count two books so far, both of them are basically various notes and accounts of their prophets, its a very odd read to say the least. But I would agree that we might need to at least look into getting the orders for what you talked about, see what the Bishop knows."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 12, 2009)

Sebastian nodded.  Barnabeth more or less, in his view, had cause to tear Lamosa limb from rotting limb.  "See if you can find anything that might suggest where we might find his Phylactery Barnabeth.  Liches are worse than roaches."  He turned to the Librarian:  "Is his Holiness the Bishop in currently?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian nodded.  Barnabeth more or less, in his view, had cause to tear Lamosa limb from rotting limb.  "See if you can find anything that might suggest where we might find his Phylactery Barnabeth.  Liches are worse than roaches."  He turned to the Librarian:  "Is his Holiness the Bishop in currently?"



"Will do," Barbaneth said.

The librarian had been going over a large text and looked up, "Hm?" he tilted his bald fat head to the side at first, "Ah oh yes, my dear boy, he's down the hall in his chambers, passed the chapel. I'm sure he'd be happy to speak with you about what ever you'd like to talk about!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 12, 2009)

"Thank you so very much"  Sebastian bowed his head briefly as a sign of respect, and lurched out of the room, much like a zombie.  Stepping out into the hall, he walked down past the chapel until he found the door to the Bishop's chambers.  Breath in.  Breath out.
_
Knock...Knock..._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

"Just a second," the door opens moments later to reveal and older woman with salt and pepper hair. She's dressed in her habit and appears to have been going over some notes. As she is looking Sebastian over, her blue eyes flick back to his, "I had heard we had visitors from out of town, the Half-Elf girl told me you might come when I saw her in the chapel, you're name is Sebastian, right?" she asked. "I'm Penelope LaRue, Bishop of the Abbey of Sumtra--what can I do for you?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 12, 2009)

"...Ah yes.  We encountered something odd when the rail-thing stopped.  It was a small town, can't remember the name of it for the life of me, but they seemed to have a vampire problem.  Since dealing with the Undead has been my provenance, ever since I was first assigned to provide aid to an Elven city that was under siege by the dead, I decided to deal with the vampires."

Sebastian paused for a moment, and then continued.  "We had prepared a position in an open area.  I even performed a ritual of consecration at that spot.  God has granted me much strength for dealing with the undead.  The theory was that the vampires--as this town was near desert, would be forced to attack us, since we would pose a clear and present danger to their food supply.  Either they could try to defeat us, or starve."

He began to pace, clearly a bit uneasy.  "...we never fought the vampires your Holiness.  Some time after night fell, we all heard a wailing noise.  Then a thick fog descended on the town, so quickly it must have been magical.  And out of the mists came these...things.  They had living flesh, but it was all gone wrong.  I know enough of the healing arts to be able to tell that an acid spewing armless...thing isn't undead."

The Cleric continued:  "From our position, myself and others fought them off.  Others in the town weren't so lucky.  One of the creatures grabbed hold of a wizard who had been traveling with us, may Joshua's soul rest in piece.  Then it attacked Barnabeth's wife Madeleine and nearly made him a widow.  The only reason he isn't widowed, is that the siren sounded again.  As suddenly as they had arrived, all the abominations left.  Which brings me to the crux of the matter.  A Father Lamosa has claimed that these were angels of his God.  I have no cause to accuse such a man of insincerity.  My fear is that he is merely the head of something much, much worse."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "...Ah yes.  We encountered something odd when the rail-thing stopped.  It was a small town, can't remember the name of it for the life of me, but they seemed to have a vampire problem.  Since dealing with the Undead has been my provenance, ever since I was first assigned to provide aid to an Elven city that was under siege by the dead, I decided to deal with the vampires."
> 
> Sebastian paused for a moment, and then continued.  "We had prepared a position in an open area.  I even performed a ritual of consecration at that spot.  God has granted me much strength for dealing with the undead.  The theory was that the vampires--as this town was near desert, would be forced to attack us, since we would pose a clear and present danger to their food supply.  Either they could try to defeat us, or starve."
> 
> ...



After listening intensely, Penelope sighed, "When I was a little girl my Father was out at sea all of the time. He told me a tale he had heard on a far off island about a summoner's horn, a thing able to pierce beyond the realms and planes and pull things from _outside_ of existence. These things would have some what familair shapes would be shaped by many things, he said, the hearts of those who summoned them, the despair in the area...it was kind of dependent upon the situation. I always remembered that story as just a tale to tell children but from what you have told me there might be truth to it." 

"Father Lamosa I am familiar with, somewhat, he is from Persephone correct? This is very troubling, we already had to dispatch some people to keep an eye on him and his ilk, one of them was killed. The Church of Arambula seems to be reaching a fever pitch and have been preaching a hatred of other religions, even threatening to wage war, in some of the towns across the Waste word of actual riots have come--I have been troubled as to what to do for a while now."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 12, 2009)

Sebastian sighed.  "Lamosa is a Lich.  We both know what the holy texts say about those who meddle with undeath.  Regardless of the repercussions, it would be in keeping with the scriptures to..."  

Sebastian's voice trailed off for a moment, and then he began speaking as if he was quoting from a text:  
_
...slay them wherever you may find them, purge them from underneath the heavens.  Truly I say unto you, undeath is an affront to the eyes of God, an odious stench unto his nostrils, and a dissonant chord to his ears.​_...and so" the Cleric finished.  "I humbly request that _Ordo Exitium_ be invoked against Lamosa, without informing anyone outside the Clergy.  Apart from being an abomination, the man is a clear and present danger, not only to the Church, but to uninvolved parties.  What if the mist descends here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian sighed.  "Lamosa is a Lich.  We both know what the holy texts say about those who meddle with undeath.  Regardless of the repercussions, it would be in keeping with the scriptures to..."
> 
> Sebastian's voice trailed off for a moment, and then he began speaking as if he was quoting from a text:
> _
> ...slay them wherever you may find them, purge them from underneath the heavens.  Truly I say unto you, undeath is an affront to the eyes of God, an odious stench unto his nostrils, and a dissonant chord to his ears.​_...and so" the Cleric finished.  "I humbly request that _Ordo Exitium_ be invoked against Lamosa, without informing anyone outside the Clergy.  Apart from being an abomination, the man is a clear and present danger, not only to the Church, but to uninvolved parties.  What if the mist descends here?"



Penelope considered his words for a moment, "This mist is troubling--letting the Ordo Exitium be known could both endanger those within the Church here and in other locations and those that have nothing to do with Pelor. Oddly enough, those within Zarus and Bahamut convened with me about this very matter--the Bahamuthians are owrried that there is some lawlessness coming from Arambula's camp; those within Zarus's hold are under the assumption that there is a great deal of downplaying on the place of man and we both know how they hate that," she paused. 

"This Barbaneth, he's here in the Temple?" she asked, "I will alert everyone to be on standby, I will also give you this." She stopped and started to write on something and then she stamped a seal on it, "This is my official writ--its so that when asked by other authorities in the Church you can proclaim your judicial order to pass judgment, its been a long while since anyone declared this to be, but it looks like I'm the first to call for an _Ordo Exitium _to be underway." 

She sighed, "Tell Barbaneth, I will send word to the other temples by way of Archon."

*EXP: +100 EXP for Sebastian (for his prayer and convincing of the Bishop)*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 12, 2009)

Sebastian nodded.  "Thank you your Holiness."  He accepted the paper and tucked it into his robes.  "I will inform Barnabeth.  You have my word.  Lamosa will be _silenced_, one way or another."

He went to find Barnabeth.  The Paladin would need to know, but very few others.  The less ears that heard of this, the better.  Sebastian would ask Barnabeth to speak with him in private.  "I would have a word with you Barnabeth--it is a matter few need to hear of, and even fewer need to speak."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian nodded.  "Thank you your Holiness."  He accepted the paper and tucked it into his robes.  "I will inform Barnabeth.  You have my word.  Lamosa will be _silenced_, one way or another."



Penelope nodded, "As he should be," she said. "You should make haste now and may the golden light of Pelor adorn your path..." 



The Space Cowboy said:


> He went to find Barnabeth.  The Paladin would need to know, but very few others.  The less ears that heard of this, the better.  Sebastian would ask Barnabeth to speak with him in private.  "I would have a word with you Barnabeth--it is a matter few need to hear of, and even fewer need to speak."



Barbaneth would follow Sebastian where ever it was that he was needed, leaving his books behind to come. "I have to tell you some of what I learned about the Arambula Church, I couldn't gleam much in the way of reading this quickly, but there is a lot to be said about them, they believe in cleansing the world of the other religions--that a great battle will come between the Heathens and their church. Their God's teachings were brought to them by a prophet who was killed by some followers of Tiamat..."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She nods, "That is quite the tale you've told there, so there are ten of you?" she asked, "I would like to pay for your stay and meals while you're in town, we're not much of a town made for tourism and commerce--and if you're here to warn us and help someone else, why not..." she walked back and gathered the living chair to take a seat in it.
> 
> "The thing is, the Templar and Arambula have no influence here--in fact they haven't got a Church for several miles around, the cities up this way are older and set in their ways but we have noticed the threat, Arambula's teachings of a one and only true God are troubling and there is a horrible aggression rising up from some with in its ranks. The name Lamosa is not unfamiliar to me, I have heard it uttered before in the notes recieved from mages all over the lands, he possesses the ability to do Magic that is seemingly created from a divine source, but the spells seem Arcane in nature."
> 
> She sighed, "I would say that it seems odd to me that someone could...break the natural order of things, but you know that's neither here nor there, you said you wanted to help your friend, the giant? Graham Degaul, the specialist you need to see is down at the Temple of Zarus."



"Your hospitality is greatly appreciated," Glenn said climbed back on top of Skylark, "thanks to your help, we may not be here for long. I can tell that my idea of coming to the tallest tower in the city first was the right one. I don't suppose you would be kind enough to point out which way the Temple of Zarus is though. I've only just arrived in town on the last train in and I yet to learn where anything is yet."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 12, 2009)

"Anyhow...I spoke with the Bishop here."  Sebastians voice dropped to a whisper.  "_Ordo Exitium_ has been invoked against the lich known as father Lamosa.  Act accordingly, and say not a word of this where ears can hear.  Only mention this to Glenn if you think we can trust him.  He may be a bit too...caught up in the rules to help us."

"Killed by a follower of Tiamat you say?  We might want to have someone watch Lyn's back very very carefully in that case."

(OOC Note:  Ordo Exitium = Religious Justification to go all Boondock Saints on Lamosa)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Your hospitality is greatly appreciated," Glenn said climbed back on top of Skylark, "thanks to your help, we may not be here for long. I can tell that my idea of coming to the tallest tower in the city first was the right one. I don't suppose you would be kind enough to point out which way the Temple of Zarus is though. I've only just arrived in town on the last train in and I yet to learn where anything is yet."



"The Temple of Zarus is the one down near the other temples...you will see it from the sky because there is a huge statue of a nude man and a nude woman outside..." she chuckled, "But you did have the right idea, we should be able to help you with any issues of magic."



The Space Cowboy said:


> "Anyhow...I spoke with the Bishop here."  Sebastians voice dropped to a whisper.  "_Ordo Exitium_ has been invoked against the lich known as father Lamosa.  Act accordingly, and say not a word of this where ears can hear.  Only mention this to Glenn if you think we can trust him.  He may be a bit too...caught up in the rules to help us."
> 
> "Killed by a follower of Tiamat you say?  We might want to have someone watch Lyn's back very very carefully in that case."
> 
> (OOC Note:  Ordo Exitium = Religious Justification to go all Boondock Saints on Lamosa)



Barbaneth nodded, "It seems that things are coming to a head," he said, "We probably shouldn't tell the other members of the party, especially not Pellegri, despite her being holy and lawful, she's loud mouthed and will alert everyone. Although I am not sure how to go about this with Glenn or how to act in accordance with what it allows not let the others know."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "The Temple of Zarus is the one down near the other temples...you will see it from the sky because there is a huge statue of a nude man and a nude woman outside..." she chuckled, "But you did have the right idea, we should be able to help you with any issues of magic."



"May I have your name miss?" he says from atop Skylark.

After he get it he adds, "Well I hope we meet again <insert name here>!"

After that Glenn and Skylark leave the way they came and they begin to look for the temple of Zarus. While locating it, he thinks about what he knows about the Zarus religion.

Knowledge Religion
8+7 = 15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "May I have your name miss?" he says from atop Skylark.
> 
> After he get it he adds, "Well I hope we meet again <insert name here>!"
> 
> ...



She tells him her name is Jeanine.

As he approaches the tower, all Glenn can remember is that the Zarus religion isn't very fond of non-human races, especially human hybrid. It's probably best that he didn't bring Lyn and Madeleine with him...


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2009)

Glenn was not fond of intolerance, but convincing a religious group of the error of their ways is nearly impossible without large social reform which he couldn't do much about on his own.

"Skylark!" Glenn said as they came in for their approach, "Announce our presence!"

Skylark screeched loudly as he swooped in, giving people a moment of warning as they came to a landing near the entrance. After dismounting, he continued on into the building, Skylark kept pace behind him about five feet back. His armor clanked hard against the ground as he walked in. Once he and the Griffin where inside he removed his helmet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

Nearly as soon as he enters the doors of the temple someone calls out to him, "Sir, we don't allow animals into the Temple here," he said, "I'm going to go ahead and ask what business you've got here...is there someone you're trying to see?" he asked.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nearly as soon as he enters the doors of the temple someone calls out to him, "Sir, we don't allow animals into the Temple here," he said, "I'm going to go ahead and ask what business you've got here...is there someone you're trying to see?" he asked.



"My apologies," Glenn said, "Skylark and I have bounded, even mentally. I sometimes forget that most people see him as a creature rather than a most trusted companion."

In reality, Glenn knew exactly what he was doing. Although what he said was not a lie, he never directly said that he hadn't brought the creature in on purpose. Just provided a reasonable excuse for why he might. 

Skylark had followed him in quite intentionally. There was nothing quite like a large, mostly carnivorous creature, most people have only encountered in books entering a hallowed chamber, usually seen as a safe place, to draw attention to yourself and put people on edge.

Now it was time to use that edge. At this time Glenn's Nimbus of Light over took him and he began to glow with flames as if his body had turned into a lantern.

"My name is Glenn from the land of Aaron. I have come to see Graham Degaul. There is a Cloud Giant bound to a cave by a Lich that he defeated, and I seek to free him of that burden. I was referred here by Jeanine at the Office for the Council of Divinity and Arcana."

Now he was playing a different game. What started out as a game of grab everyone's attention with an outrageous outburst had transformed the into something else. Not only was he displaying his elegance of forces of good in the world using his nimbus, but he also followed up a chaotic entrance by associated himself with an official organization. The shifting moods keep are designed to keep any underlings who might hinder his progress on shifting ground, making them more likely to give in to his request rather than give him the run around.

Diplomacy d20 +22 or +24 (Good)
15+22 = 37 or 39


----------



## Kuno (May 12, 2009)

With a sigh Heather looked down at Coia.  “Shall we just had back to the station for now?” she asked him.  Coia huffed slightly in response.  “I don’t like the big crowds either.  Give me an open field with lots of stars and I am happy.  Come on…let’s head back.”  The pair then begin to work their way back to the station in hopes to meet up with the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "My apologies," Glenn said, "Skylark and I have bounded, even mentally. I sometimes forget that most people see him as a creature rather than a most trusted companion."
> 
> In reality, Glenn knew exactly what he was doing. Although what he said was not a lie, he never directly said that he hadn't brought the creature in on purpose. Just provided a reasonable excuse for why he might.
> 
> ...



One of the people in the Temple stepped forward, he was older with a head filled with long gray hair. He idled up the aisle to Glenn, "I'm Degaul, what is it you need, exactly?" he asked, "Some way to break the binding? Hmph--its no surprise that a _Cloud Giant_ couldn't free himself, despite their boasted skill with such things." His remarks seemed snide. 



Kunoichirule said:


> With a sigh Heather looked down at Coia.  ?Shall we just had back to the station for now?? she asked him.  Coia huffed slightly in response.  ?I don?t like the big crowds either.  Give me an open field with lots of stars and I am happy.  Come on?let?s head back.?  The pair then begin to work their way back to the station in hopes to meet up with the others.



It wasn't a long walk back to the rest of the group and they find Kara, Dee, Ava, Lyn and Elena waiting there for them talking and conversing about their travels.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> One of the people in the Temple stepped forward, he was older with a head filled with long gray hair. He idled up the aisle to Glenn, "I'm Degaul, what is it you need, exactly?" he asked, "Some way to break the binding? Hmph--its no surprise that a _Cloud Giant_ couldn't free himself, despite their boasted skill with such things." His remarks seemed snide.



"I am fairly certain the Lich who did this was quite powerful." Glenn remarked, "the entrance is still marked by a barrier that only allows virgins and the undead to enter the cave. We where able to suppress the barrier temporarily. Also, the cave is enchanted in some way to make those inside of it Immortal. The Lich kidnapped several children and put them to work as miners cutting out precious gem stones. They where children when they where brought into the cave centuries ago. They where still children when we finally delivered them from the cave a few weeks ago."

Glenn purposefully neglected to mention that these where elf children. He figured that detail would hurt his cause more than it would help it right now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee nodded, "It looks like it might cost a lot, but I wouldn't write it off yet, some place this size has to have more than one black smith."


Kara nods, "I'm not particularly worried about it, if nothing else it gives me a helpful reminder to avoid getting in the reach of axes in the future."  She chuckles politely.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "So you're one of those?" he said, "Well my name is Grog and I am a simple caretaker here. The thing is, that with all of this talk about false gods and the like, one has to wonder if this isn't the kind of blasphemy that should be snuffed out early."


Kurgan nods thoughtfully, "Ah suppose yer right.  If nothing else it's a clear enemy in front of me fer Deladaraugh te cut."  

He rises slowly, "I'd best be going back to see what the others have gotten themselves into.  Probably have adopted a 'friendly' demon as a pet or signed some contracts in blood."  He shakes his head, "but sticking with them will get me closer to this blasphemous fiend that's for sure.  Him first, I'll have ample chances to see what the others are made of."

He nods a polite goodbye to the Dwarf, "may Clanggedin's axes protect you and Moradin's hammer guide you Grog."

With that he'll head back towards the "meeting point."


----------



## Kuno (May 12, 2009)

With a sigh Heather dropped down on a nearby bench.  Coia sat next her, closing watching everyone that walked by.  Heather began to absently stroke Coia’s head as she turned to the others.  “Back already?  Got enough of this city?  Or just can’t think of anything to do?” she asked before turning forward and watching the people around them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2009)

"More or less," Kara said.  "As far as Nimbus goes, I've got a lead, but I think that it would be better to go with someone that's more magically knowledgeable.  I may be able to get in to talk to an expert, but that doesn't help if I don't know what questions to ask."

"As to other things, they've started, but it takes time for things to really progress."


----------



## Kuno (May 12, 2009)

Heather looks at Kara with hope on her face for a moment when she mentions the giant but quickly puts the stone façade back on.  “Well that’s why we leave the being nice stuff up to you.  Doesn’t look anyone that would be helpful to you are back yet.  Probably out screwing around…” she grumbled still stroking Coia.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2009)

Kara smiles politely, "We've got time.  No one ever said this would be easy, but apparently there are a lot of smart people in tonw, someone's bound to be able to help."

Somewhat quieter she adds, "and it doesn't seem like I was being followed through town.  At least not by anything mundane."

((Of course there are hundreds of different ways to be "followed" that Kara has absolutely no way of detecting))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I am fairly certain the Lich who did this was quite powerful." Glenn remarked, "the entrance is still marked by a barrier that only allows virgins and the undead to enter the cave. We where able to suppress the barrier temporarily. Also, the cave is enchanted in some way to make those inside of it Immortal. The Lich kidnapped several children and put them to work as miners cutting out precious gem stones. They where children when they where brought into the cave centuries ago. They where still children when we finally delivered them from the cave a few weeks ago."
> 
> Glenn purposefully neglected to mention that these where elf children. He figured that detail would hurt his cause more than it would help it right now.



Degaul nodded, "Do you have any arcane casters with you that you'd care to have help in this endeavor?" he asked, "It would be better if I could have one of them to preform this action since they would be better equipped for the power, plus the spell has to be written in that abomination of a language, Draconic..."



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara nods, "I'm not particularly worried about it, if nothing else it gives me a helpful reminder to avoid getting in the reach of axes in the future."  She chuckles politely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the dwarf approaches the group, he sees that many of them are already back and conversing openly with one another.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Degaul nodded, "Do you have any arcane casters with you that you'd care to have help in this endeavor?" he asked, "It would be better if I could have one of them to preform this action since they would be better equipped for the power, plus the spell has to be written in that abomination of a language, Draconic..."



'In that case, its probably best that he works with Cissinei,' Glenn thought.

"We do have a specialist wizard you could possibly teach it to. When would be a good time for you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2009)

"You're welcome to bring them by anytime before Midnight, but its best if you do it sooner than later so that there is time if anything extra needs to be worked out," said Degaul.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

"It may take a while to track her down. We'd just arrived in town by rail not long ago and we each split up to follow our own leads. My hunch was to go to start my search in the highest tower in the city which lead me directly to you on my second stop. Before I take my leave though, I would like to have a word in a more private setting concerning news of the Arambula church."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Degaul scoffed, "Them? Those blasphemers have already shown themselves to be enemies of the Zarian religion," he said. "What is there left to say of them?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Degaul scoffed, "Them? Those blasphemers have already shown themselves to be enemies of the Zarian religion," he said. "What is there left to say of them?"



"Lamosa from Persephone was killed a couple weeks ago," Glenn said before stepping closer and adding in a much quieter voice, "since then he has risen from the dead as a Lich. I have encountered him twice since then."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Lamosa from Persephone was killed a couple weeks ago," Glenn said before stepping closer and adding in a much quieter voice, "since then he has risen from the dead as a Lich. I have encountered him twice since then."



"The Undead...such an abomination are never to be treated...or accepted among the common population. We as Humans are blessed with lives that do not drone on...are short and to the point, it is as such that some of us accomplish more than Elves in their hundreds of years..." 

Degaul sighed, "Have you thought about enlisting the Inevitables?" he asked, "one of them has an end for those that seek means to extend their lives beyond natural means..."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "The Undead...such an abomination are never to be treated...or accepted among the common population. We as Humans are blessed with lives that do not drone on...are short and to the point, it is as such that some of us accomplish more than Elves in their hundreds of years..."
> 
> Degaul sighed, "Have you thought about enlisting the Inevitables?" he asked, "one of them has an end for those that seek means to extend their lives beyond natural means..."



"The Inevitables, I have not heard of them, but I would meet with them if you can tell me where to find them."

"There are three more things I would say on the matter."

"First, is Lamosa has said multiple occasions that his is performing his actions in the service of his god, and that it was his god that sent him back to the world."

"Second, is that the I am uncertain how much support Lamosa still has within the Arambula church. During his first attack we saw two airships flying their Templar's flag. The ships never reached the ground. Rather Lamosa levitated up to the ships and during the escape. The ships turned their weapons on the civilians in Vinca after that. That said, none of us actually saw any templars on either ship. I would think a Lich would be particularly skilled at raising undead to do it's bidding. So I don't know if the Templar's support his actions or not."

"Third, the attacks that I have witnessed him carrying out so far are all summonings. I do not know enough about them to tell you what they are, but if I had to guess I would say they where fiends of some kind."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

"I am not familiar with a _Lamosa_ per say, but I can tell you that the behaviors of the followers of Saint Arambula are quite the talk in the halls of academia and the other temples. None of the Clerics or Priests outright say anything to downplay Arambula, but there is a lot of closed door discussion--there is a fear that the tension between them and the other religions will break soon. Afterall, their so called "prophet" was killed by followers of Tiamat. They see the Pelorites as a threat too and have on more than one occasion been known to call Zarus, Cornello and Bahamut Heathen gods..."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

"I hadn't heard that," Glenn said, "I can tell you only a little about Lamosa. The church in Persophone is highly militarized. It is obvious that they have been preparing for a war for some time. Lamosa aside, I haven't seen a templar yet that wasn't wearing heavy armor. I can also tell you that the templar's "temple" in Persephone more closely resembles a military base than a church. From my point of view, it looks like Lamosa at least has been planning for a holy war at some time, and it is likely that they are positioned well. I believe that it is Lamosa's goal to start a holy war. The best way to remove their advantage then would be to turn it into a populace war. Let their crimes out in the open before making a strike against them bring to people the side of the righteousness and insure they're on your side before the battle starts."

"In any case, I think I should be on my way. Hopefully I'll be able to find our wizard shortly. I would like to speak with the Inevitables. If its not too much trouble, can you tell me where I might find them?"


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiles politely, "We've got time.  No one ever said this would be easy, but apparently there are a lot of smart people in tonw, someone's bound to be able to help."
> 
> Somewhat quieter she adds, "and it doesn't seem like I was being followed through town.  At least not by anything mundane."
> 
> ((Of course there are hundreds of different ways to be "followed" that Kara has absolutely no way of detecting))



Nodding hesitantly Heather thinks for a moment.  ?Well if you could work in the?darker hours?we?? she says quietly tapping Coia on the head.  ?Might be able to make sure on that point.  Well?at least a little better??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

"The Inevitables live on another plane, a Lawful Good one. But I think I know how you can go about getting Lamosa's attention, he has a child that runs a town not far from here--she's into pretty heavy stuff and has known to be quite devious. Thing is, her crimes don't get out as much as they should only because she silences all sources that stand in her way."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "The Inevitables live on another plane, a Lawful Good one. But I think I know how you can go about getting Lamosa's attention, he has a child that runs a town not far from here--she's into pretty heavy stuff and has known to be quite devious. Thing is, her crimes don't get out as much as they should only because she silences all sources that stand in her way."



"Apple doesn't fall from the tree I see. What town is that?"

After hearing Degaul's reply Glenn says, "I see, well I best be on my way. I'm sure that information will be most useful. I'll see about finding Cissinei. Young girl, a little timid, but a great wizard. Hopefully we will meet again!"

Glenn exits the temple and Skylark follows him out. Once they're both outside Glenn mounts up and he and Skylark fly across the local area quickly to see if they can spot Cissinei nearby.

Glenn's spot
17+2=19

Skylark's spot
7+11=18


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Skylark or Glenn can't see her, but the mount can _smell _her. Glenn then remembers that she is nearby at the Temple of Pelor with Barbaneth, Sebastian and Madeleine.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Glenn begins to search the area for the temple of Pelor. It must be close for Skylark to pick out her scent. "Follow your nose Skylark!"

Glenn spot (Temple of Pelor)
9+2=11

Glenn spot (Cissinei)
20+2=22


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Glenn finds Cissinei outside of the Temple playing with Poe on the edge of a fountain, Madeleine is nearby speaking with her, "Prayer doesn't really take much thought, you just say what's on you're mind..." Madeleine said to Cissinei.

"I've just--never been one to do that kind of thing," Cissinei said. When she noticed Glenn she piped up, "Hey, Glenn, what are you doing way over here?" she asked.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Glenn finds Cissinei outside of the Temple playing with Poe on the edge of a fountain, Madeleine is nearby speaking with her, "Prayer doesn't really take much thought, you just say what's on you're mind..." Madeleine said to Cissinei.
> 
> "I've just--never been one to do that kind of thing," Cissinei said. When she noticed Glenn she piped up, "Hey, Glenn, what are you doing way over here?" she asked.



"My plan to find an answer to free Nimbus worked," Glenn said as he landed, he didn't immediately get off of Skylark though. "My first stop was the top of the tallest tower in the city. Turns out it was near the train station. Turns out that's the place in charge of running the town. I met an official there, and she sent me to man named Degaul. He says he can teach one an arcane spell caster how to unbind Nimbus from the cave." 

"There is catch a though, Degaul is in the temple of Zarus, and worshipers of Zarus dislike non-humans, and especially dislike half-humans." Glenn looks at Madeline and says, "Its probably best that you and Lynn don't go there. I don't like it anymore than you do, but I have it on good authority that Degaul is the cities foremost authority on binding spells."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "My plan to find an answer to free Nimbus worked," Glenn said as he landed, he didn't immediately get off of Skylark though. "My first stop was the top of the tallest tower in the city. Turns out it was near the train station. Turns out that's the place in charge of running the town. I met an official there, and she sent me to man named Degaul. He says he can teach one an arcane spell caster how to unbind Nimbus from the cave."
> 
> "There is catch a though, Degaul is in the temple of Zarus, and worshipers of Zarus dislike non-humans, and especially dislike half-humans." Glenn looks at Madeline and says, "Its probably best that you and Lynn don't go there. I don't like it anymore than you do, but I have it on good authority that Degaul is the cities foremost authority on binding spells."



Madeleine nodded, "I'm familiar with the type," she sighed, "The sad part is my ears are hard to notice with my hair, but my eyes give it away," she said. 

Cissinei pursed her lips and pulled them to one side, "It's okay for me to go there, though?" she asked, "I guess I can come then, as long as they'll let me take Poe in..."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine nodded, "I'm familiar with the type," she sighed, "The sad part is my ears are hard to notice with my hair, but my eyes give it away," she said.
> 
> Cissinei pursed her lips and pulled them to one side, "It's okay for me to go there, though?" she asked, "I guess I can come then, as long as they'll let me take Poe in..."



Glenn's face paled for a second, "About that, I kinda had Skylark follow me when I entered and the first thing said to me was that they didn't allow Animals inside the temple. I suppose Skylark and I could keep watch of Poe while your in there."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Cissinei just sighed, "I will leave her with Maddy," she handed the cat off, "You be good and listen to Maddy, girl," she turned to Glenn, "Now where is this place?" she asked as she smoothed her robe down.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei just sighed, "I will leave her with Maddy," she handed the cat off, "You be good and listen to Maddy, girl," she turned to Glenn, "Now where is this place?" she asked as she smoothed her robe down.



"Hop on," Glenn said, "Skylark and I can bring you there real quick. Skylark is a much more experienced flyer then Lynn and that worked out okay."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Cissinei is a bit uneasy as she mounts the creature, the three of them head to the temple of Zarus and when they land Cissinei dismounts asking, "You're going to come in too, right?" she sighed, "I'm not sure how comfortable I am with these people...I don't even know what Degaul looks like."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

"Of course," Glenn says, "I only know about these guys as much as you do. I wouldn't dream of leaving you unchaperoned. I'm sure I'll find some way to pass the time."

He dismounts from Skylark and rummages threw a saddle bag for a moment until he procures a large chunk of meet. After Skylark has it secured within his beak Glenn says, "Find a nice place to perch up high where you can keep an eye on front door, and try not to cause any trouble. Got it?"

The Griffin takes off and Glenn and leads Cissinei in to find Degaul.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

Degaul is easily found near the same area, looking over a book, as he hears Glenn's approach, he looks up, "Ah, I see you've brought her already," he looks Cissinei up and down, "Surely this beauty can't possess the level of skill that you spoke of? She seems so young." 

Cissinei couldn't speak, she just blushed.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Degaul is easily found near the same area, looking over a book, as he hears Glenn's approach, he looks up, "Ah, I see you've brought her already," he looks Cissinei up and down, "Surely this beauty can't possess the level of skill that you spoke of? She seems so young."
> 
> Cissinei couldn't speak, she just blushed.



"Quite the contrary," Glenn said, "I'm sure she is quite capable."

Glenn smirked outwardly but decided to keep stay relatively on guard. If at all possible he planned to be no more than one room away at all times, if not in the same room. He still did not have the impression that this man's motivations where entirely pure, or even good. With Skylark watching the front door, he would have a heads up if trouble where to come from the outside. So he just need to keep watch of things inside and most of the bases should be covered.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2009)

((Gah I got lost... I was talking with the ex-arambula girl. Elena will tell the others about her....  I dont know where everyone is. ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Quite the contrary," Glenn said, "I'm sure she is quite capable."
> 
> Glenn smirked outwardly but decided to keep stay relatively on guard. If at all possible he planned to be no more than one room away at all times, if not in the same room. He still did not have the impression that this man's motivations where entirely pure, or even good. With Skylark watching the front door, he would have a heads up if trouble where to come from the outside. So he just need to keep watch of things inside and most of the bases should be covered.







soulnova said:


> ((Gah I got lost... I was talking with the ex-arambula girl. Elena will tell the others about her....  I dont know where everyone is. ))



You are in the same place with the same people. Well, Elena, Lyn, Dee, Kurgan, Heather, Kara, and Ava are in the same spot right in front of the train station. None of them have moved.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

After he's sure Cissinei is in a place where he can keep en eye on her, Glenn tries to find a priest of Zarus to as questions about the religion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

There is a Zarus priest nearby at an altar, "What is it you need to ask me, son?"


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2009)

"Ava has something to say. Please explain them what you have seen Ava." Elena tells the woman. 

Lyn will play with Pellegri if she's around.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Ava has something to say. Please explain them what you have seen Ava." Elena tells the woman.
> 
> Lyn will play with Pellegri if she's around.



Ava cleared her throat, "I was just telling Elena and Lyn before that I have seen the Church of Arambula as it truly is, there's corruption in the upper echelons of their power structure," she paused, "I've been doing an investigation of them trying to bring their flaws to light for some time now and I was thinking that we might all have a chance to benefit one another."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There is a Zarus priest nearby at an altar, "What is it you need to ask me, son?"



"I'm not really from Whitefall," Glenn says, "Zarus is a god who is mostly unknown to me. What exactly do you believe in? What does Zarus represent?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I'm not really from Whitefall," Glenn says, "Zarus is a god who is mostly unknown to me. What exactly do you believe in? What does Zarus represent?"



The priest nodded, "I would expect a fine young man like you to have heard of us! The basic idea is that long ago, the world bore the first man up from within itself, no God had a hand in this because this creation was too perfect, too astounding. That man was the first human Zarus. The other races saw that he was better than them, more graceful than the elves and sturdy than the dwarves and they would seek to destroy him if only he had a mate--but since he was alone they needn't worry about that." 

"Well Zarus was unhappy with this and prayed that the world give him someone to share his life with. Thus his prayers were answered and Astra his wife was born the perfect woman. When the two were to be wed the other races plotted his demise and poisoned him. He knew this but accepted the gift of wine graciously because it would be unkind not to. The planet seeing this, took pity on him and elevated him to Godhood. The seeds of his loins already existed in Astra--the Human race and from her all Human creation sprang." 

He sighed, "For their wrong doing, it is now that we preach conquest over others of this land, not as a military but as a race. Human superiority is apparent and its only so long before humankind comes to surpass the other races who squabble and bicker at the feet of their other lesser Gods. We believe that the greatest folley any _man_ can create is to allow his seed to enter another race and create one of those _half human abominations_." 

"However, we do not condone killing or harming them simply for existing, we're just better and no amount of Human blood mixed with theirs will ever make them rise to that sort of perfection again."


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2009)

"how many are they? or on how many should we focus? You said not all of them were bad... so how do we tell and how can we make them see?" Elena asked Ava.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Nodding hesitantly Heather thinks for a moment.  ?Well if you could work in the?darker hours?we?? she says quietly tapping Coia on the head.  ?Might be able to make sure on that point.  Well?at least a little better??


"I wouldn't mind the company.  And the night's not exactly unknown to me."  Kara thinks a bit, "some planning and time and I think we can get a lot accomplished...."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ava cleared her throat, "I was just telling Elena and Lyn before that I have seen the Church of Arambula as it truly is, there's corruption in the upper echelons of their power structure," she paused, "I've been doing an investigation of them trying to bring their flaws to light for some time now and I was thinking that we might all have a chance to benefit one another."



"Can you tell us more about their organization?  Our encounters so far have been -- shall we say less than social?"  Kara considers her phrasing, "if we can better understand their organization the more likely it is we can anticipate their actions."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "how many are they? or on how many should we focus? You said not all of them were bad... so how do we tell and how can we make them see?" Elena asked Ava.





EvilMoogle said:


> "Can you tell us more about their organization?  Our encounters so far have been -- shall we say less than social?"  Kara considers her phrasing, "if we can better understand their organization the more likely it is we can anticipate their actions."



Ava nodded, "They're growing in numbers, some whole numbers fall under their jurisdiction now. I would suggest if you know of an evil one you target him and make him talk and go from there, but there could be more information to be found from some places around the city. Their basic orgainization preaches that their God is the one true God, some of them take this to mean kill anyone who doesn't convert while some just simply preach to people. The problem is that its hard to tell where the truth and lies are within the Church, this religion is only fifty or sixty years old and already its become a driving force here in Whitefall--the only places where it seems to have little hold are here and in the Waste, but if you'd like to see more of what their about, you could always go to their Church, they welcome necomers and if you're in a city where no one knows you it shouldn't be hard to slip in..."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The priest nodded, "I would expect a fine young man like you to have heard of us! The basic idea is that long ago, the world bore the first man up from within itself, no God had a hand in this because this creation was too perfect, too astounding. That man was the first human Zarus. The other races saw that he was better than them, more graceful than the elves and sturdy than the dwarves and they would seek to destroy him if only he had a mate--but since he was alone they needn't worry about that."
> 
> "Well Zarus was unhappy with this and prayed that the world give him someone to share his life with. Thus his prayers were answered and Astra his wife was born the perfect woman. When the two were to be wed the other races plotted his demise and poisoned him. He knew this but accepted the gift of wine graciously because it would be unkind not to. The planet seeing this, took pity on him and elevated him to Godhood. The seeds of his loins already existed in Astra--the Human race and from her all Human creation sprang."
> 
> ...



"Ahh, well you see I come from the Land of Aaron. A land across the great sea so mountainous that the only way to leave is threw the gift of flight! Only rarely does a man of Aaron gain such a gift, and when he gains that gift it is his duty spread our ways to people of the world and bring light to world!"

"So, naturally, we in Aaron are so isolated that we've never heard of this Zarus guy before! Or Pelor for that matter! Or Bahamut! Actually, now that I think about it, I can't think of any religions that I've learned about in my travels that are actually practiced in Aaron!"

"In fact I'm not even really a religious paladin! I believe in a philosophy which grants me many of the same benefits that religious paladins have!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2009)

Kara ponders this, "Well, if nothing else it would get us an up close and personal look at what they are doing."  It would be dangerous too, but that was half the fun.

"But we should make sure that Nimbus and Cindy are okay first.  Once that's solidified we can devote full attention to this church."  A question occurred to her, "any idea where it is they come from?  They seem to have tremendous resources, but so far in cities we've been to they've had limited presence if any at all."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Ahh, well you see I come from the Land of Aaron. A land across the great sea so mountainous that the only way to leave is threw the gift of flight! Only rarely does a man of Aaron gain such a gift, and when he gains that gift it is his duty spread our ways to people of the world and bring light to world!"
> 
> "So, naturally, we in Aaron are so isolated that we've never heard of this Zarus guy before! Or Pelor for that matter! Or Bahamut! Actually, now that I think about it, I can't think of any religions that I've learned about in my travels that are actually practiced in Aaron!"
> 
> "In fact I'm not even really a religious paladin! I believe in a philosophy which grants me many of the same benefits that religious paladins have!"



"A land without religion?" he asked, "Seems like that would be impossible out here, but sometimes I wonder if it would be for the best, what with the ideas of faiths like Arambula running wild." 

Cissinei ran up, "Hey, Glenn, the guy taught me how to use this device to free Nimbus and Cindy," she paused, "Who's this?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "A land without religion?" he asked, "Seems like that would be impossible out here, but sometimes I wonder if it would be for the best, what with the ideas of faiths like Arambula running wild."
> 
> Cissinei ran up, "Hey, Glenn, the guy taught me how to use this device to free Nimbus and Cindy," she paused, "Who's this?"



"It works for us! There is enough to struggle with in Aaron without having something like religion to fight about!"

"That's great Cissinei. Actually, this man is priest at the temple. I was just asking him a few questions about his faith! I'm sorry I couldn't introduce you better than that, I haven't got your name yet?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "It works for us! There is enough to struggle with in Aaron without having something like religion to fight about!"
> 
> "That's great Cissinei. Actually, this man is priest at the temple. I was just asking him a few questions about his faith! I'm sorry I couldn't introduce you better than that, I haven't got your name yet?"



"I'm Father Brown," he said, "It's very nice to meet you Cissinei, you're the very picture of Astra's beauty," he said looking her over. 

Cissinei sighed, "I'm...I guess that's a good thing, thank you," she graciously shook his hand. "Are you ready to go Glenn?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

"I am! Thank you for your time Father Brown!"

After he and Cissinei are outside Glenn he calls back Skylark and says, "I can tell your not used to the complements, but I imagine you'll probably be hearing a lot more of them. Try not to let it get your head though! Nothing can ruin a person quite like an over developed ego."

He climbs onto Skylark after he lands, "I'll bring you back to the Madeline if you want. I think I'll be heading back to the station after I'm done."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I am! Thank you for your time Father Brown!"
> 
> After he and Cissinei are outside Glenn he calls back Skylark and says, "I can tell your not used to the complements, but I imagine you'll probably be hearing a lot more of them. Try not to let it get your head though! Nothing can ruin a person quite like an over developed ego."
> 
> He climbs onto Skylark after he lands, "I'll bring you back to the Madeline if you want. I think I'll be heading back to the station after I'm done."



Cissinei nodded, "Something does seem odd about them, but at least we got what we came for," she said. 

Cissinei will go back with Madeleine and wait for Sebastian and Barbaneth to come back out so they can make their way back to the Station together.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Glenn looked over at his shoulder at Cissinei as they came in for a landing, "Its worse than you think! Zarus is a cult that believes humans are perfect beings and that the other races are jealous! Zarus was the perfect man, who ascended to god hood after the others killed him. The woman you where just compared to was Zarus' wife, who was the perfect woman."

"I would imagine an intelligent and beautiful young woman like yourself would be popular if you hung around places like that more often!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn looked over at his shoulder at Cissinei as they came in for a landing, "Its worse than you think! Zarus is a cult that believes humans are perfect beings and that the other races are jealous! Zarus was the perfect man, who ascended to god hood after the others killed him. The woman you where just compared to was Zarus' wife, who was the perfect woman."
> 
> "I would imagine an intelligent and beautiful young woman like yourself would be popular if you hung around places like that more often!"



"It might be wise to keep them at arm's length, they could easily help us in the future if they don't know about Madeleine or the others," she said, "Besides it seems we share a common enemy with them," she added.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "It might be wise to keep them at arm's length, they could easily help us in the future if they don't know about Madeleine or the others," she said, "Besides it seems we share a common enemy with them," she added.



"No doubt," Glenn said, "They wouldn't give me the time of day if they knew about my heritage. I've got to hand it to you. Its a little harder to get a rise out of you than I thought!"

When Cissinei gets of he adds, "The guys who run this place have offered to pay for our inn and expenses while we're here! I'm off!"

Before heading to the station, Glenn decides to make quick stop at the nearest quality armorer he can find.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2009)

There are armor stores all over the market area of town ((you don't really need me to buy armor for the most part, you just kind of post your shopping list))


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2009)

After making a quick stop, Glenn arrives at the station. As usual, Skylark announces their presence as they come in for a landing near the others. "We'll looks like my instincts lead me in the right direction! Cissinei has been given a magical item to use to unbind Nimbus from the cave, and she's been shown how to use it! And while I was at it, the people who run the town decided to pay for the inn and our expenses while we're here!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2009)

Barbaneth finds Madeleine waiting outside of the Church with Poe and Cissinei. He and Sebastian are ready to head back to the Station. Of course neither of them mention what happened to Madeleine or Cissinei. 

Before too long the group finds themselves back with the others at the train station. Dee introduces them to the Inquisitor, Ava, "This is an Inquisitor that Elena and Lyn just met up town, she apparently is somewhat knowledgable about the Arambula Church." 

"I don't know all of their customs, but I know some basic information," Ava said.


----------



## Kuno (May 14, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> After making a quick stop, Glenn arrives at the station. As usual, Skylark announces their presence as they come in for a landing near the others. "We'll looks like my instincts lead me in the right direction! Cissinei has been given a magical item to use to unbind Nimbus from the cave, and she's been shown how to use it! And while I was at it, the people who run the town decided to pay for the inn and our expenses while we're here!



With a sigh Heather smiled at Glenn.  ?Looks like you?re the man to send to do things?? she said chuckling, her relief showing slightly.  ?Well one thing down.? Coia rubs against Heather?s hand causing her to scowl.  ?Knock it off.  It?s not like that?? she said pushing the wolf slightly then looks around at the others.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth finds Madeleine waiting outside of the Church with Poe and Cissinei. He and Sebastian are ready to head back to the Station. Of course neither of them mention what happened to Madeleine or Cissinei.
> 
> Before too long the group finds themselves back with the others at the train station. Dee introduces them to the Inquisitor, Ava, "This is an Inquisitor that Elena and Lyn just met up town, she apparently is somewhat knowledgable about the Arambula Church."
> 
> "I don't know all of their customs, but I know some basic information," Ava said.



?So it seems most things are done upon arrival.  Now what??  Heather says standing and stretching.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 14, 2009)

On the way back to the station:  "I still can't get used to zipping around like this" Sebastian complained, referring to the taxis.  "If the gods had wanted humans to fly, we would have all been born with wings."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

((That's from some movie)) 

Now with the group back at the Station there was time for most of them to discuss what they had come across during the day, Cissinei sighed showing them a wrapped clothe that covered something, "This is what the guy at the Temple gave me to help free Nimbus," she said. She paused, "They seemed to think I was some kind of goddess."


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((That's from some movie))
> 
> Now with the group back at the Station there was time for most of them to discuss what they had come across during the day, Cissinei sighed showing them a wrapped clothe that covered something, "This is what the guy at the Temple gave me to help free Nimbus," she said. She paused, "They seemed to think I was some kind of goddess."



"A goddess? Why would that be?" asked Lyn. "What kind of goddess?" He looked closer to check on the thing wrapped in the clothes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "A goddess? Why would that be?" asked Lyn. "What kind of goddess?" He looked closer to check on the thing wrapped in the clothes.



Cissinei snatched the thing away, "I'm supposed to keep it hidden away until its time," she said. "And someone at the temple said I looked like some kind of Goddess," she said, "You can ask Glenn--but the people there are kind of hung up on being human."


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2009)

"Bah..." Lyn rolled his eyes "The right time... let's make haste then. Seems like I heard something about TARGETING someone in the church and work or way from there? I suggest to target Lamosa's head. Just my idea" he said with a mischievous smile.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

"We really can't rush into this," Ava said, "This isn't the kind of thing where we you just go for the top, right off, we just have to plan carefully."


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2009)

"Well sweet-heart... you have the Strength and Magic power to do it..." he pointed at him and Elena and the rest of the group. Elena blushed. "Just say the word and we will jump in kicking ass and taking names.... and hopefully burning too"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Well sweet-heart... you have the Strength and Magic power to do it..." he pointed at him and Elena and the rest of the group. Elena blushed. "Just say the word and we will jump in kicking ass and taking names.... and hopefully burning too"



"You really don't know what you're up against," Ava said, "There's no need to rush into something half cocked and not know what to expect." 

Barbaneth nodded, "She's right, remember last time what happened with Madeleine." He sighed, "And Lyn, lets not forget that rushing into all of this is what got half a town burned down."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Bah..." Lyn rolled his eyes "The right time... let's make haste then. Seems like I heard something about TARGETING someone in the church and work or way from there? I suggest to target Lamosa's head. Just my idea" he said with a mischievous smile.



"Actually, I heard something interesting while I was at the temple. Father Lamosa has a daughter who runs a temple of Arambula near here. From what he said, the apple didn't fall far from the tree. If we're going to try to get Lamosa's attention, I would suggest we start there."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

Barbaneth looked to Madeleine and then to Glenn, something in him seemed more eager than normal, "This town, did you happen to catch a name or any other information on it?" he asked. 

Cissinei clutched the small item that was wrapped in fabric close, "Shouldn't we go to rescue Nimbus first?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth looked to Madeleine and then to Glenn, something in him seemed more eager than normal, "This town, did you happen to catch a name or any other information on it?" he asked.
> 
> Cissinei clutched the small item that was wrapped in fabric close, "Shouldn't we go to rescue Nimbus first?"



"I didn't unfortunately," Glenn said with a low sigh, "The I asked a twice during the conversation and both times the question was never answered. But if the town is near here it can't be too hard to find out. In any case I think we should help Nimbus first. Who knows, maybe he's been in that cave so long that he's mind has snapped and he feels like fighting another Lich after all these years!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

"The thing is, I don't think that the train goes near there and we don't have another mode of transport," said Cissinei, "it would take too long by foot."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 15, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I didn't unfortunately," Glenn said with a low sigh, "The I asked a twice during the conversation and both times the question was never answered. But if the town is near here it can't be too hard to find out. In any case I think we should help Nimbus first. Who knows, maybe he's been in that cave so long that he's mind has snapped and he feels like fighting another Lich after all these years!"



Sebastian spoke up.  "The virgins-only enchantment on the cave was rather...unimpressive, Cissinei.  It wasn't too difficult to suppress, with a bit of preparation.  Anyhow, Nimbus certainly won't die if we take a detour to...bluntly show Lamosa the errors of his ways.  The man is a clear and present danger.  If the mist comes down again...the casualties probably won't be so light."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "The thing is, I don't think that the train goes near there and we don't have another mode of transport," said Cissinei, "it would take too long by foot."



Kara piped up, "We could try to take care of two birds with one stone."  Looking around at the area she adds quietly, "we know they have airships.  If we were to infiltrate their ranks, couldn't we make off with one?"

This plan was getting riskier and riskier.  But it would be a means of getting both at once.  "Maybe we should find someplace quiet to talk?"


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2009)

"No, don't misunderstand me" Lyn shook his head. "What I meant is that you need to tell us what are we fighting and what should we do!" Lyn sighed. "Nimbus can wait while some cultist are trying to bring abominations to this world. They might be a little more concern for us in this moment" Lyn explained.

"I agree with Glenn" Elena looked around "We should find a better place to talk"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

There was a cluster of Inns nearby that rose high into the sky, like towers, but wider. Much wider. 

They had all passed them while moving through town and they were visible from most anywhere. Ava suggested, "We could find a room or some rooms there and talk?" 

Dee looked to Glenn, "Didn't you say that someone would be covering our bill for all of this?" she asked


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2009)

"Yes, her name is Jeanine," he points off towards a tower nearby, "She was in there, the "Office for the Council of Divinity and Arcana" they're in charge of overseeing the city."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2009)

When the group goes to the nearest Inn thy are welcomed with open arms once it is found out that they have the blessing of the *Office for the Council of Divinity and Arcana* and are being taken care of by them. 

Once the rooms are secured everyone meets up in one of the rooms to speak, this is the plan that was offered up by Elena and Kara, although there was a lot to tell about.

Ava addressed them all, "Where exactly did you come from?" she asked, "You seem like you're not from here," she asked. 

Cissinei nodded, "Some of us are from here, not this city but most of us, myself included came from over the sea on a ship."

"Ah, now its begining to make sense," Ava said. 

"Yeah," Cissinei said, "Now I think we should give a short version of what we found today, for those who weren't there. I will go first. I went to the Temple of Pelor and stood around looking at the paintings and sculptures. Then Glenn showed up and told me that he needed me to help him do something. We went to the Temple of Zarus--"

Barbaneth cut her off, "You went to a Zarian Temple," he seemed shocked somewhat, "Do you know what they stand for?" 

"Not sure, but they seemed to _love_ me," Cissinei said.

"It's because you're the picture of human beauty," Barbaneth said, "They typically associate certain traits with other races and you have none of them..." 

"Anyway, I spoke with this man, Degaul and he showed me how to unbind Nimbus from the cave and then I came back here!" she rubbed Poe on the top of the head, "So what about you guys?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 16, 2009)

"Eh.  Had a chat with the Bishop for this area, about certain things.  She seemed un-enthused about the happenings of a few days ago, but said nothing would come of it and that it wouldn't be wise to provoke the Templar.  However, the fog--is the product of some sort of artifact, a horn that calls the...things."

At the mention of Zarus, Sebastian frowned.  "You know...I can't say which I dislike more.  Battling abominations from some strange netherworld, dying of a painful venereal disease, or that religion."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Eh.  Had a chat with the Bishop for this area, about certain things.  She seemed un-enthused about the happenings of a few days ago, but said nothing would come of it and that it wouldn't be wise to provoke the Templar.  However, the fog--is the product of some sort of artifact, a horn that calls the...things."
> 
> At the mention of Zarus, Sebastian frowned.  "You know...I can't say which I dislike more.  Battling abominations from some strange netherworld, dying of a painful venereal disease, or that religion."



"A horn that calls the things," Dee asked, "Why would anyone want to call those things?" 

Cissinei adds to Sebastian's comments, "I don't think they even wanted Poe inside of the place."


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2009)

"so... if we destroy the horn, they would stop summoning those damned  things. I seem to remember Lamosa was carrying something when he fled and Lyn fired up their ships" Elena told Ava and the others.

"Great... I'll need a disintegrate spell..." sighed Lyn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2009)

"Bah, me axe'll make short enough work of it.  No need for fancy magics."  Kurgan blurts out.

-------------

"We need a plan," Kara starts.  "Finding this city should be easy enough.  If we want to get to the horn we should be able to find information there.  A few of us infiltrating should work."

"More ambitious options would be to try to get away with an airship, sabotaging any other airships, and perhaps kidnapping Lamosa's daughter."  She thinks a moment, "all of which are ridiculously dangerous."  She glances at the Dwarf, "and not all of us are really fit for secrecy."


----------



## Kuno (May 16, 2009)

“I seriously doubt that kidnapping his daughter would work.  A man like probably doesn’t care about anyone or anything.  Though I have heard stranger things…” Heather said shaking her head.  Coia thumped his tail as if agreeing with her.  “And, stealing an airship.  That is going to be tricky…I will wager that they are heavily guarded.”


----------



## strongarm85 (May 16, 2009)

"I'm all for grabbing an airship," Glenn said, "but we probably shouldn't all try to be sneaking around. It would probably work best if we had a raiding team camped outside of town when it comes time to go for the ship. Skylark can fly silently and see well at night. So on the night before the we bring the raiding party in under cover of darkness, find a quite place to hold up, and when the it's time for the raid, we strong arm the crew off the ship and take off.


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2009)

"I wish Svergild was here" Lyn told Elena and Sebastian with a sad tone. "But... I guess I could help. I have polymorph, if you guys need it. I could send Maggie inside too to look for info... she knows how to infiltrate places, this is not her first time" he took out the rat and there was a shine in her little rat's eyes. *-*


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2009)

"Well, we have one advantage.  This church, for all of it's oddities, is still a body made up of people.  They've got to accept parishioners.  That would give the 'scouting party' some extra options."  She nods at Glenn, "But I agree, we don't want to bring everyone in for this.  It'd be nice if there were a way to communicate between the groups though."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 16, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Well, we have one advantage.  This church, for all of it's oddities, is still a body made up of people.  They've got to accept parishioners.  That would give the 'scouting party' some extra options."  She nods at Glenn, "But I agree, we don't want to bring everyone in for this.  It'd be nice if there were a way to communicate between the groups though."



Glenn thought for a second and said, "The best way to communicate between the two groups would be to use something that could come and go from the temple freely. It would take a great amount of difficulty for most of us to get in and out. I have an idea though, but it will require Lynn and Maggie to pull it off. Carrying Maggie in, Lynn can enter the temple with the infiltration group. The group can gather information during the day. Then at night we could use Maggie as a messenger to feed information to the outside group. To keep the meeting place we can lure Maggie in with something smelly, maybe Maggie's favorite food for instance."


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2009)

> "We can lure Maggie in with something smelly, maybe Maggie's favorite food for instance."



Lyn snorted. "Maggie doesn't need food to be lured. She will do as I instruct her... she's as smart as a human! Not the brightest human, but still intelligent" 

Maggie felt offended. She squealed at Lyn and he put her down. She started dancing around and made a bow in the end. She was no common rat... she was a magic rat!


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2009)

Kara nods, "That sounds like a reasonable plan, if Lyn and Maggie are willing."  She looks around the group briefly, "that brings us to the next question, who all will be going in?  And do we go in as a group, or individually?  Grouping is safer and gives us an excuse to talk within the temple, but it's also more suspicious and if one gets caught the whole group will be detected."


----------



## Kuno (May 17, 2009)

“How well can that rat speak to people?”  Heather asks Lynn.  “Doesn’t matter.  I do believe I would give us away if I went inside.  So, Coia and I will wait on the outside.  At least I can communicate with her…” Heather gestures toward Maggie at her words then leans back in her chair, letting her hand dangle and stroke Coia’s back.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 17, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?How well can that rat speak to people??  Heather asks Lynn.  ?Doesn?t matter.  I do believe I would give us away if I went inside.  So, Coia and I will wait on the outside.  At least I can communicate with her?? Heather gestures toward Maggie at her words then leans back in her chair, letting her hand dangle and stroke Coia?s back.



"Sorry Maggie," Glenn said to the mouse.

Glenn sat down he wasn't sure which group to move with, "I am much too honest, and not nearly subtle enough to make a good spy." Glenn said, "So there are really two options that will place me in best position. I can either stay with the attack group and act as their public face if they are discovered, or go in, seperate from the infiltration group, and act as a distraction for the infiltration group. A hotblooded recruit making inspiring speeches will draw far more attention than the small group of spies gathering intelligence and sharing their notes.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 18, 2009)

Sebastian looked over to Glenn:  "I don't think I'm too well suited to this.  Pelor wouldn't be too enthusiastic about me even pretending to worship another god."  He kicked at the dirt.  "If only we had an atheist handy...someone with no allegiances or morals whatsoever, who wouldn't mind getting their hands dirty in the cause of making money..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 18, 2009)

*Posting for CTK*



			
				Soulnova said:
			
		

> "so... if we destroy the horn, they would stop summoning those damned things. I seem to remember Lamosa was carrying something when he fled and Lyn fired up their ships" Elena told Ava and the others.
> 
> "Great... I'll need a disintegrate spell..." sighed Lyn.



Cissinei held up a finger to comment, "I don't know if we should be looking for just a physical horn...I mean that sound was impossibly large, perhaps there's something we could look up or find like that?" Research was kind of her forte.



			
				Evilmoogle said:
			
		

> "Bah, me axe'll make short enough work of it. No need for fancy magics." Kurgan blurts out.



Barbaneth nods at him, "After your performance against those abominations I wouldn't doubt it."



			
				Evilmoogle said:
			
		

> "We need a plan," Kara starts. "Finding this city should be easy enough. If we want to get to the horn we should be able to find information there. A few of us infiltrating should work."
> 
> "More ambitious options would be to try to get away with an airship, sabotaging any other airships, and perhaps kidnapping Lamosa's daughter." She thinks a moment, "all of which are ridiculously dangerous." She glances at the Dwarf, "and not all of us are really fit for secrecy."



Cissinei nods, "There's thinking, we could also probably get other information at that juncture."



			
				Kuno said:
			
		

> ?I seriously doubt that kidnapping his daughter would work. A man like probably doesn?t care about anyone or anything. Though I have heard stranger things?? Heather said shaking her head. Coia thumped his tail as if agreeing with her. ?And, stealing an airship. That is going to be tricky?I will wager that they are heavily guarded.?



Barbaneth looked to Heather, "Honestly, who said anything about _kidnapping_, if she is witnessed to be even half as evil as her father, we drag her to the middle of the village and execute her, there's no need to leave weeds to contaminate the rest of the garden." His voice was cold at that moment.



			
				strongarm said:
			
		

> "I'm all for grabbing an airship," Glenn said, "but we probably shouldn't all try to be sneaking around. It would probably work best if we had a raiding team camped outside of town when it comes time to go for the ship. Skylark can fly silently and see well at night. So on the night before the we bring the raiding party in under cover of darkness, find a quite place to hold up, and when the it's time for the raid, we strong arm the crew off the ship and take off.



Dee raised her hand, "Sounds like you're going to need the only person who knows how to fly those ships," she fanned her chest with one hand as she smiled.



			
				soulnova said:
			
		

> "I wish Svergild was here" Lyn told Elena and Sebastian with a sad tone. "But... I guess I could help. I have polymorph, if you guys need it. I could send Maggie inside too to look for info... she knows how to infiltrate places, this is not her first time" he took out the rat and there was a shine in her little rat's eyes. *-*



Dee cracked a smile, "Ah, yeah I miss him, but we have Desi and Maddy if we really have to sneak that badly."



			
				Strongarm said:
			
		

> EvilMoogle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Soulnova said:
			
		

> Lyn snorted. "Maggie doesn't need food to be lured. She will do as I instruct her... she's as smart as a human! Not the brightest human, but still intelligent"
> 
> Maggie felt offended. She squealed at Lyn and he put her down. She started dancing around and made a bow in the end. She was no common rat... she was a magic rat!



Poe watched Maggie as she danced, she knew better than the eat the rat but she too had taken offense at Glenn's comment. Cissinei looked at Glenn and then at the others, "Poe could go to, really if we wanted to create an ample distraction we could have Poe chase Maggie, lets see how much mayhem two magical animals can cause..."



			
				Kuno said:
			
		

> ?How well can that rat speak to people?? Heather asks Lynn. ?Doesn?t matter. I do believe I would give us away if I went inside. So, Coia and I will wait on the outside. At least I can communicate with her?? Heather gestures toward Maggie at her words then leans back in her chair, letting her hand dangle and stroke Coia?s back.



"Maggie and Poe aren't _animals_ in the truest sense of the word," Madeleine said.



			
				Strongarm said:
			
		

> "Sorry Maggie," Glenn said to the mouse.
> 
> Glenn sat down he wasn't sure which group to move with, "I am much too honest, and not nearly subtle enough to make a good spy." Glenn said, "So there are really two options that will place me in best position. I can either stay with the attack group and act as their public face if they are discovered, or go in, seperate from the infiltration group, and act as a distraction for the infiltration group. A hotblooded recruit making inspiring speeches will draw far more attention than the small group of spies gathering intelligence and sharing their notes.



"All the more reason for a Paladin to go, people don't realize a Paladin's vow not to lie can be forgone in situations where one is undercover partaking in missions that bring to end something in violation of the Paladin's values..." Barbaneth explained


----------



## Koi (May 18, 2009)

"I could always enchant Siegmund to be able to relay messages for a little bit," Calloway offers, strumming the mandolin on his lap.  "It won't last very long, but he's quick, agile, and his nose is pretty decent."  The cat, sitting at his feet, sits back a little straighter, clearly proud to have been paid compliment.   "Even if everyone gets separated, there can be a point of communication."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2009)

"Glenn, I'd feel better with you staying with the 'raid team' then serving as a distraction.  We don't know enough about them to risk making a scene.  A few of us slipping in as new petitioners shouldn't cause much uprising."  Kara looks around at the group, "I'm clearly in, I don't have strong enough ties to the gods that they will get upset over me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2009)

"My religious affiliations are pretty much not there, should I go in on this?" Cissinei asked with Poe hanging off her.

Dee nodded, "Aye, I suppose I could go too..."


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2009)

"Well, if you need me, I would love to go on the distraction team with Glenn" Elena told the paladin and Kara.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2009)

Ava looked around at all of them, "Wait a minute," she said, "What exactly are you all planning?" She watched them as they all spoke about distractions and sneaking but she didn't get the entire scope of things.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2009)

"The templars have taken a rather personal interest in us," Kara began slowly.  "We owe them some vengeance.  We are also in need of air transport for some unrelated issues, if we are lucky we may deprive them of an airship and accomplish two goals at once."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2009)

"We have to hope that they even have one there," Madeleine said, "There's a chance that they might not," she added. "And I mean have still yet to find out what or where this city is."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2009)

"True, there may not be one there.  But we won't know until we get there."  Kara shrugs.  "I'm not worried about finding the town, this is a large city, if they don't have much of a presence here they must be able to direct someone to a place nearby."

"And if Lamosa's daughter is there, chances are it's someplace somewhat important."  She looks down, "worst case we return some of the damage they've done back to them."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2009)

Ava thought for a moment, "You know," she started, "There shouldn't be that many fully Arambula controlled cities this far up," she said. "We should be able to take a guess as to what city they spoke of. If its actually under the control of someone and not just got a vast majority it could only be Runrig, it was a small settlement that was one of the first to receive the word of Arambula--that's got to be it!" 

"How far is that from here?" asked Barbaneth.

"Maybe a day's walk once you're passed the city walls," Ava said, "But this is an endeavor that I fear I can't directly partake in," she said, "I have a bit of a prior engagement."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Well, if you need me, I would love to go on the distraction team with Glenn" Elena told the paladin and Kara.



"Sounds like a great idea to me," Glenn said, "let's watch each other's backs.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ava thought for a moment, "You know," she started, "There shouldn't be that many fully Arambula controlled cities this far up," she said. "We should be able to take a guess as to what city they spoke of. If its actually under the control of someone and not just got a vast majority it could only be Runrig, it was a small settlement that was one of the first to receive the word of Arambula--that's got to be it!"
> 
> "How far is that from here?" asked Barbaneth.
> 
> "Maybe a day's walk once you're passed the city walls," Ava said, "But this is an endeavor that I fear I can't directly partake in," she said, "I have a bit of a prior engagement."



"In that case, we should stay the night and set out early tomorrow!"

Glenn hangs around for a few more minutes, listening to any more input from the others and excuses himself politely when after a while.

When it looks like they have a moment for some privacy, Glenn goes looking for Heather.


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2009)

"I think we can deal with Runrig then, if that's what you guys really want" Elena turned her head around, looking at Glenn, Kara and Barbaneth. "Don't worry Ava... We'll take care of this"

If the meeting is done, Lyn will investigate if there's an item that allows Maggie to speak common. It would help them a lot. ((is there such a thing?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2009)

"It would help for us to decide who will be where when everything gets under way," Barbaneth said. "Are we going to have one party going in posing as worshipers and another party to...do what?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "It would help for us to decide who will be where when everything gets under way," Barbaneth said. "Are we going to have one party going in posing as worshipers and another party to...do what?"



"Well the Templars are pretty militaristic, so I would think skilled warriors who could be a potential converts would make a great a candidates for recruitment. The second team would be able to see a seperate side of their organization, but they're also the team that would draw the most attention to themselves. That alone would be useful, but by intentionally being rabble raisers, we'll also give the main team posing a parishioners more access.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2009)

"It would seem that stealth is a better way to go than running in there causing a big calamity," Ava said.

"Yeah, remember back in Vinca--those airships were able to burn half the town," Dee said, "It might be better to not have to face hordes of Templars outright, I mean has anyone thought that if Lamosa's daughter is there we could be facing a couple hundred guards?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "It would seem that stealth is a better way to go than running in there causing a big calamity," Ava said.
> 
> "Yeah, remember back in Vinca--those airships were able to burn half the town," Dee said, "It might be better to not have to face hordes of Templars outright, I mean has anyone thought that if Lamosa's daughter is there we could be facing a couple hundred guards?"



"I'm not suggesting anything so foolish. Heading in with swords drawn looking to hack down other Templars, or fight them at all in their own base would get us killed. Elena and I should be able to easily get their attentions just by trying to join them and then taking an opportunity to show our skills. Out of a million people, only a few ever reach our level skill."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 20, 2009)

"Pride aside, the journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step" offered Sebastian.  "We can sit here and discuss contingencies, or we can go there, observe first, and then decided what to do."

(We should probably move things along)


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2009)

Heather nods in agreement as she stands and stretches.  “So we should deal with our stuff tonight and set out early in the morning.  Get a good meal and the rest we need.”  Looking around she waits for a moment to make sure the meeting has ended and decides to go get a little fresh air.

((Heather has the speak with animals spell.  Should help with communicating with Maggie, since she is not on the infiltration team but staying out with the others.))


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather nods in agreement as she stands and stretches.  ?So we should deal with our stuff tonight and set out early in the morning.  Get a good meal and the rest we need.?  Looking around she waits for a moment to make sure the meeting has ended and decides to go get a little fresh air.
> 
> ((Heather has the speak with animals spell.  Should help with communicating with Maggie, since she is not on the infiltration team but staying out with the others.))



Glenn excuses himself a moment later. He finds Heather a moment later and joins her. The sound armor makes when he walks gives his approach away immediately. In his hands he carries a square red box about ten inches wide and up. 

"Its an interesting place isn't it? It should be night soon, but I imagine a place like this might stay bright even at night," Glenn says as he walks up and hands her the box. Its weights about two or three pounds. If shaken, whatever is in it doesn't move much. 

"I took detour on the way back to the station. It's for you," he explained with a subtle hint of nervousness in his voice.


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2009)

Heather turns as Glenn approaches and gives him a small smile which fades as he holds the box out.  “For me?”  she asks him slightly confused.  Heather takes the package and looks at it for a moment then back up at the man.  “What do you expect in retur-” she begins the statement and cuts herself off with a shake of her head.  “No…you…you wouldn’t expect anything…would you…why then…” Heather states mumbling the last part as she looks down at the package and with slightly shaky hands begins to open it.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather turns as Glenn approaches and gives him a small smile which fades as he holds the box out.  ?For me??  she asks him slightly confused.  Heather takes the package and looks at it for a moment then back up at the man.  ?What do you expect in retur-? she begins the statement and cuts herself off with a shake of her head.  ?No?you?you wouldn?t expect anything?would you?why then?? Heather states mumbling the last part as she looks down at the package and with slightly shaky hands begins to open it.



Inside the box, underneath some tightly packed packaging material, Heather finds a steel helmet with a silver etched design that was smaller than his own. The Vizor, like his, was made out of dark tented glass that dimmed a great deal when you looked threw it without cutting off your vision completely.

"Earlier when you tried my helmet on I told you that if you liked it we could probably get you one like when we made it Sumtra. At the time I thought it would take us a few days to figure out this whole Nimbus thing, but as it turned out I was able to wrap things up pretty quick. So naturally, I thought we'd have time to go out and shop around. But once I got to it, it turned out we probably where not going to get to stay in town for very long after all. I didn't want to pass up the chance for you to have it, so I decided to get it for you on my own."

He paused for a second and nervously added, "So did I do good?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2009)

As the meeting breaks up Kara approaches Kurgan.  After a brief but harsh conversation she convinces him that since the damage to her armor is primarily his fault, he should foot the bill for it.

He estimates that the repairs would cost 1580gp, so he'll pay for that but he'll have to be in debt to her for 500gp of it.

Kara will then drop the armor off with the smith she found earlier (here) and will pay the requested 5000gp for the repair and upgrade, choosing fire resistance.

She'll spend the rest of the evening exploring the city so much that she can, attempting to get a feel for it (not really looking for anything specific, hence no rolls  ).

Kurgan will spend the evening in the tavern, drinking to his hearts content and singing (bad) drinking songs.


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Inside the box, underneath some tightly packed packaging material, Heather finds a steel helmet with a silver etched design that was smaller than his own. The Vizor, like his, was made out of dark tented glass that dimmed a great deal when you looked threw it without cutting off your vision completely.
> 
> "Earlier when you tried my helmet on I told you that if you liked it we could probably get you one like when we made it Sumtra. At the time I thought it would take us a few days to figure out this whole Nimbus thing, but as it turned out I was able to wrap things up pretty quick. So naturally, I thought we'd have time to go out and shop around. But once I got to it, it turned out we probably where not going to get to stay in town for very long after all. I didn't want to pass up the chance for you to have it, so I decided to get it for you on my own."
> 
> He paused for a second and nervously added, "So did I do good?"



Looking down inside the box, Heather looks at the helmet in surprise and shock as he explains.  Gingerly she takes it out letting her fingers slide on the smooth polished finish.  ?Yes?Glenn?you did?? she looks up at him touched by what he did.  Getting to her tiptoes she kisses him lightly on the cheek.  ?Thank you?? Heather adds quietly before she slides the helmet on.  ?It fits much better then yours.? she looks at him and smiles.  ?How do I look??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2009)

Seeing as things seemed to be mostly excited, Dee would spend time with her little sister walking around the town and just seeing different things. Barbaneth told the others that he had something to do and left to head out on his own and Madeleine rested. 

Pellegri, whom had been pretty quiet lately, followed after Barbaneth--as she sometimes follows people just to see what they're doing.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 21, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Looking down inside the box, Heather looks at the helmet in surprise and shock as he explains.  Gingerly she takes it out letting her fingers slide on the smooth polished finish.  ?Yes?Glenn?you did?? she looks up at him touched by what he did.  Getting to her tiptoes she kisses him lightly on the cheek.  ?Thank you?? Heather adds quietly before she slides the helmet on.  ?It fits much better then yours.? she looks at him and smiles.  ?How do I look??



Glenn blushed when Heather kissed him on the cheek. 

"You look amazing," he said smiling at her. He tentatively took her hand with his, but only for a moment. He felt compelled to be more bold, so bold he would be. He reached up and slowly pulled her helmet up and added, "Of course, you always look amazing." 

He kissed her softly on the lips, a kiss the lingered for a moment. Now that he'd had his bold moment, he did not want her to feel pushed. The last thing he wanted to do at this point was pursue her too hard, he felt like that would only push her away more. So he slid the helmet back onto her head.

More than anything else, a helmet is a protective barrier between someone and the world around them. By removing that helmet he removed that barrier and said, 'Please trust me'.  A kiss more than anything else was a deceleration of one's feelings. His kiss said, 'I want to pursue you.' Placing the helmet back on her head he restored the barrier back to it's rightful place. By doing this he said, 'You can trust me.' The eyes of course are window to the soul. Right now, he eyes said, 'Please trust me.'

He'd made his move, the next move was hers to make.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2009)

((wishing that Pellegri had followed Heather of Glenn around now, she loves to spy on people)) 

_Is it okay if we progress to the next morning? _


----------



## Kuno (May 21, 2009)

Confusion raced through Heathers mind at Glenn’s actions.  Never before had anyone taken such tenderness with her.  Coia sat near her and sneezed softly, drawing her attention for a moment as her mind raced.  “Mutt…” she whispered to the wolf no real feeling behind it.  ‘What is he doing…’ Heather’s thoughts raced.  ‘Why me…I just don’t…’ she shook her head slightly and looked at the ground.  Heather sighed for the first time unsure of herself because of the man in front of her.  “That fresh air…” she uttered quietly as she took a step away but paused.  Reaching back she gently tugged on his arm so he would go with her, the contact was only a moment but the fact that she did it said a lot.  For the first time, Heather wanted someone to follow her…


((Sure go ahead...and don't get excited...it's still Heather. lol))


----------



## strongarm85 (May 21, 2009)

Glenn followed behind Heather. He was almost beside her though. He was just far enough behind for her to lead them. He wasn't sure of what to say.

After a while he said, "You know, you are right about something. Becoming soft is a weakness. I haven't felt this vulnerable in a long time. But that's what it means to open your heart to someone. The person you open yourself up to can hurt you. And your enemies can hurt you by harming those you care about."

"However, there is something to be gained by opening yourself to someone, something priceless. Something that can never be bought. Something that can never be gained any other way. The things that held me back before don't hold me back any longer. So when I look at you and wonder if your the person I can allow myself to love. I don't know the answer to that question, but I want to know. I want to know so badly that I'd rather be hurt a thousand times than not know."

((Sure, go ahead))


----------



## Kuno (May 21, 2009)

Heather paused mid-step at Glenn’s words.  She was perfectly still for a moment as she tried to process what he was saying.  A few moments later she turned once again looking up at him.  Behind the visor tears sparkled in her eyes.  “You…can’t mean…” Heather stumbled on her words.  “You don’t want me…” she practically whispered looking away as she took a deep breath before facing him once more.  Heather raised a hand and gently caressed his cheek before pulling her hand back a little and lightly smacking him on the cheek.  “Try and put some sense back in that head…I’m not good for you…” she mumbled then sighed deeply as Coia whimpered almost sadly.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 22, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather paused mid-step at Glenn?s words.  She was perfectly still for a moment as she tried to process what he was saying.  A few moments later she turned once again looking up at him.  Behind the visor tears sparkled in her eyes.  ?You?can?t mean?? Heather stumbled on her words.  ?You don?t want me?? she practically whispered looking away as she took a deep breath before facing him once more.  Heather raised a hand and gently caressed his cheek before pulling her hand back a little and lightly smacking him on the cheek.  ?Try and put some sense back in that head?I?m not good for you?? she mumbled then sighed deeply as Coia whimpered almost sadly.



Before her hand fell away, Glenn gently took hold of it an pressed it back gently against his cheek. Soft enough that she could pull away at any time. Close enough to cause injury to place that still stung. Of course that was whole point of the gesture. With the helmet on he couldn't see her face, her tears, or her eyes. Conversely, he was completely exposed to her.

"I understand how you feel," he began, "possibly better than you realize."

"I did something a moment ago though. I saw an opportunity to express my feelings. And I took that opportunity. I told you about how beautiful I thought you where, and I kissed you. Of course when I did that, I did something that I probably shouldn't have. I crossed into territory, infringing on trust that hadn't been properly established yet. And when I did that I knew that what just happened was the most likely outcome."

"I did it anyways. I did it because we live dangerous lives that can be cut short at any time. I did it because if either of us died soon, I would always wonder what would have happened if I hadn't done it, even if I where on my way to whatever afterlife awaited me, or you to yours."

"You say, that your not good for me. I don't believe that. I'm not sure why you do. The fact is though, neither one of us has any way to know if that is true or not. Unless your willing to take that chance, we may never know."

Glenn removed the hand that was holding heather's to his cheek, but did not remove her hand from there. He simply smiled softly and looked to where he thought her eyes should be behind the helmet. Whatever happened next was completely in Heather's hands, both literally, and symbolically speaking.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2009)

((If you guys need to finish this up you can do it in flashback, sorry)) 

As she is about to leave, Ava tells them that Runrig is North East of Sumtra. 

The rest of the night passed without incident, the city falls into a lull and the next morning the party members awaken to find it raining. The town where they are headed should only take them about a day to walk to.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2009)

Elena will buy a horse for her, a mule and a cart for the party. She hopes that would speed up the ravel. No one likes to walk under the rain. 

Light warhorse 150 
Mule 8gp
Cart 15gp


----------



## Kuno (May 22, 2009)

_The night before…_

For a moment Heather stayed her hand, letting her thumb move lightly across the spot that she hit.  The two tears that swam in her eyes spilled over and rolled down her cheeks.  “I have never cared…or even tried to care about someone other than myself…I have never had reason…or the want…” her words were soft as she looked at him.  “I need to think…to understand…” her hand curled as she let it drop.  For a moment Heather just stood in front of him, Coia for once stood silently next to her just watching.  

With a deep sigh Heather turned to walk away but paused.  In one quick movement she pulled off her helmet and turned, kissing him quickly but softly, before donning her helmet and rushing away through the crowd, her mind a blur.

Coia looked after her then back at Glenn, with a wag of his tail he was gone bounding after Heather.


_That morning…_

Stirring early Heather sighed at the rain then went down to the common room and ordered a raw steak for Coia.  She sat in a corner as she waited for the others, her eyes with a thoughtful but faraway look while the big wolf quickly ate his meal.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 22, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> _The night before?_
> 
> For a moment Heather stayed her hand, letting her thumb move lightly across the spot that she hit.  The two tears that swam in her eyes spilled over and rolled down her cheeks.  ?I have never cared?or even tried to care about someone other than myself?I have never had reason?or the want?? her words were soft as she looked at him.  ?I need to think?to understand?? her hand curled as she let it drop.  For a moment Heather just stood in front of him, Coia for once stood silently next to her just watching.
> 
> ...



_That night_

Glenn watched as Heather walked away. He knew this wasn't going to be easy, but most things worthwhile rarely where. He smirked for a moment as she walked away remembering the lingering feeling of her lips. Of course, nothing by any means was resolved. It was something he would have to figure out how to work at. 

Letting out a deep sigh, he returned to the Hotel. Once he made his way to his room he let Skylark in threw an open window and ordered an extra large platter from room service to make sure there was plenty for him and the Griffin without giving away that Skylark was present in the room. He made sure to hit the bed early, but he was too wound up to sleep and he ended up laying awake until the early hours in the morning.

_That morning_

After letting Skylark back out the window, Glenn makes his way to the common room. When he reaches the room he orders a variation of an Eggs Benedict. Toasted bread, topped with ham, a poached egg, and a sauce blend made out of butter and lemon juice using an egg yolk to combine the flavors.

With two of them in hand, he walks over to Heather and offers her one with a smile and takes a bite out of the other. "It looks like it's our lot to travel wet. With this much rain, you'd think it was early spring, and not late fall."


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2009)

Elena walks up to Heather dressed with a raincoat over her armor. "Hey, Heather, Gleen! Good morning!" she sat beside Heather. "Are you ready? I bought a cart to make travel easier. I don't think any of us wants to walk in muddy roads" she passes her hand over her somewhat wet hair. Only then she realizes Heather has been a little silent this morning. "Is... is everything alright?" she looks at Gleen too.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 23, 2009)

Speaking of mornings...

A bleary eyed Sebastian meandered about, oilcloth thrown over his armor to ward off the rain.  He hadn't slept too well the night before.  There was trouble to come.  And he really didn't like one bit of it.  He had spent some money buying powdered silver (Around 100 GP worth) and consecrating some water.

"Rain..." he muttered.  "...why'd it have to be rain?"

This was hardly a day to be ill prepared.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2009)

The Inn room is a grand thing, no average room in any way, its a large suite that connects all of the rooms of the travelers together with a sort of common area. The floor is covered in beautiful tiles and there are balconies in two spots looking out over the city. 

Its quiet in Sumtra and the thunder and rain appear to be the only sound. 

Cissinei is out on the second balcony, sitting in a chair and reading through her spell book. Every once and a while she glances back to see if Lyn is awake yet, if he's coming out and walking about. She continues to check the book and waits. 

Dee comes out to smoke quietly shutting the door behind herself. She looks to Cissinei, "How you holding up, then?" she asks.

Cissinei just nods, "Haven't had a proper meal in a bit, might have wanted to have a soak in the sauna before we left." 

"Then go," Dee laughed, "We might not leave in this rain...and you can ask Lyn to go too," she started to nudge Cissinei as she lit her cigarette.


----------



## Kuno (May 23, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> _That morning_
> 
> After letting Skylark back out the window, Glenn makes his way to the common room. When he reaches the room he orders a variation of an Eggs Benedict. Toasted bread, topped with ham, a poached egg, and a sauce blend made out of butter and lemon juice using an egg yolk to combine the flavors.
> 
> With two of them in hand, he walks over to Heather and offers her one with a smile and takes a bite out of the other. "It looks like it's our lot to travel wet. With this much rain, you'd think it was early spring, and not late fall."



?Oh!  Uh?? Heather shakes her head bringing herself back to the here and now as Glenn set the plate in front of her.  She glanced at the food then to him and couldn?t bring her self to refuse it.  ?Thank you?? she mumbled taking a bite then nods at him.  ?Yeah?there has been lots of rain.  I wonder if there is a reason or it?s just simple the weather around here?? she takes another bite and mentally face palms herself.  ?I sound like such an idiot?? Heather thinks to herself as she continues to eat.



soulnova said:


> Elena walks up to Heather dressed with a raincoat over her armor. "Hey, Heather, Gleen! Good morning!" she sat beside Heather. "Are you ready? I bought a cart to make travel easier. I don't think any of us wants to walk in muddy roads" she passes her hand over her somewhat wet hair. Only then she realizes Heather has been a little silent this morning. "Is... is everything alright?" she looks at Gleen too.



Heather glances up at Elena and nods using the napkin to wipe her mouth.  ?Well your chipper enough for the both of us.? she half grumbled and half chuckled.  ?That sounds great don?t exactly have a mount yet?? Heather comments about the wagon.  ?It?s?um?? she glances at Glenn before turning back to Elena.  ?Just all the strange travel and the big cities.  I?m sure I will be fine once we get on the road, under the open sky.?


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2009)

"Alright" Elena smiles at Heather hoping everything is setled then. 

Finally, Lyn walks down the stairs of the Inn, yawning. "Morn'n!" he manages to say. "A good night of full sleep... just what I needed!" he jokes as Maggie climbs his head and sits in his head.

"are we leaving now?" he asks to whoever is ready.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2009)

Madeleine sighs, "I guess we can go whenever we want," she says, "But the rain is kind of heavy right now." 

When Cissinei notices Lyn, she goes to stand up and rush back. But she tried not to look to excited. As she started to head back inside, she tucks her book under and opens the door, "Hey, Lyn."


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2009)

"Hey Cissy. Do you have a raincoat? Seems like we all will be needing one. You don't want to catch a cold, right?" he then sits near Maddy. "Delays, delays... is a pity we have to wait more"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2009)

Cissnei sighs, "No coat really," she says as she looks down at one of the dresses she was able to buy back in Vinca. "I really never gave a damn about weather before--" 

"Yeah, we got wet all of the time when we were at sea anyway," Madeleine said.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> “Oh!  Uh…” Heather shakes her head bringing herself back to the here and now as Glenn set the plate in front of her.  She glanced at the food then to him and couldn’t bring her self to refuse it.  “Thank you…” she mumbled taking a bite then nods at him.  “Yeah…there has been lots of rain.  I wonder if there is a reason or it’s just simple the weather around here…” she takes another bite and mentally face palms herself.  “I sound like such an idiot…” Heather thinks to herself as she continues to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> Heather glances up at Elena and nods using the napkin to wipe her mouth.  “Well your chipper enough for the both of us.” she half grumbled and half chuckled.  “That sounds great don’t exactly have a mount yet…” Heather comments about the wagon.  “It’s…um…” she glances at Glenn before turning back to Elena.  “Just all the strange travel and the big cities.  I’m sure I will be fine once we get on the road, under the open sky.”



Glenn smirked and watched Heather's reactions from the corner of his eye. He didn't feel like divulging any of the truth himself. Just because he was honest didn't mean he couldn't hold himself back from letting out the details after all.

Today's events at least looked interesting though. He knew Heather wouldn't be comfortable expressing much out in the open to him in the presence of the others. At the same time the weather pretty well guaranteed that the whole group would be near each other all day. She wouldn't be able to avoid him. So the real question was, how naturally would she be able to conduct herself in the situation? 

If people everyone keeps asking what's wrong he imagined she'd get pretty frustrated. He'd have to help with that and try to avoid embarrassment in the process.



soulnova said:


> "Alright" Elena smiles at Heather hoping everything is setled then.
> 
> Finally, Lyn walks down the stairs of the Inn, yawning. "Morn'n!" he manages to say. "A good night of full sleep... just what I needed!" he jokes as Maggie climbs his head and sits in his head.
> 
> "are we leaving now?" he asks to whoever is ready.



"I suppose we'll be leaving soon. Its too bad, I was kind hoping we'd get to stay here longer."

Glenn wasn't wearing his armor in the room. In fact with the rain he doubted he'd wear any at all. His suit of armor was custom made for him and Skylark to fly around in. Everything about it was designed for riding on and fighting from the back of a Griffin. His helmet even had groves in it that would provide a slight thrust towards his neck when in the air to keep the helmet on his head no matter how he and Skylark was where flying. Aside from that, the shoulders where asymmetrical and the left shoulder even had a sight in place for firing arrows. These specifications created several places in his armor to water to pool at on a rainy day. Normally that was a non-issue, Skylark didn't fly as well in the rain, so they normally waited out whatever storm was there and went about their way. 

His adventuring clothes would suit him fine for now.

"At least someone managed to get some sleep," Glenn said, "I was too restless to sleep well last night. Traveling on a rainy day in late November, I doubt I'll get comfortable enough to sleep on he way."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 25, 2009)

_Cissnei sighs, "No coat really," she says as she looks down at one of the dresses she was able to buy back in Vinca. "I really never gave a damn about weather before--"

"Yeah, we got wet all of the time when we were at sea anyway," Madeleine said._

Sebastian trudged up, holding a heavy pack at his side.  The Cleric had already tied his cloak around his neck.   It was a slate gray, almost the color of stones.  "You know...you lot aren't exactly the earliest of risers.  It's what--late fall now?  The days will be shorter so we ought to start moving."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2009)

When the rain lets up the party is finally able to depart from the town of Sumtra, its a short ride out on one of the cab ships that they first encountered when they arrived. The cab ship they take is larger than the others. He turns back and tells them, "Before you go I have something to give you all." But the ship can only take them to the edge of town. 

At the edge of the city, the pilot gives them all jackets to protect against the cold, he tells them this is courtesy thing from the council of the city. The plains before them are swept by cool winds, the short grass is browning from the cold.

The cab ship pulls off and leaves them to the cold plains. It should be a day to a day and a half's walk to the town of Runrig. "Well guys, are we ready?" asked Cissinei as she examined her new coat.


----------



## Kuno (May 25, 2009)

_Before they left...._

Finishing the meal Glenn had bought her she looked over quickly at him when he mention his lack of sleep.  Grabbing the napkin her mind began to wander once more before she again mentally shook herself wondering why his closeness made her heart race.  _“Nerves from being in the cities to long…has to be…”_ she thought to herself before glancing at the paladin next to her.  “Right…um…time to go I think!”  Heather said almost to excitedly to be normal.  “Come on Coia are you ready?”  she jumped up from her chair almost knocking it over as she grabbed her pack while the big wolf got to his feet with a bark and a wag of his tail.

_After they left..._


“I can’t get use to those damn thing…” Heather grumbles taking the jacket from the man and slipping it on.  “This is interesting though…” she says running her hand down the sleeve and looking it over.  At Cissinei’s words Heather nods as she adjusts her bow.  “Don’t think I could be anymore ready…let’s go boy…”  she said to Coia who barked happily and darted a bit ahead and stood looking back, waiting for the others to start walking.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 25, 2009)

"Ready or not.  The road is in front of us."  The Cleric rubbed his hands together in anticipation..  An odd property of his magical cloak was that it made you less vulnerable to the cold air (Cloak of Resistance, increases to fortitude saves).  

"Shame I hadn't bought another donkey in the city, but I fear that would have tempted fate to assail us with a slavering horde of ogres.  Now which way was this city?"

As soon as someone pointed out the direction, he would start walking


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2009)

Madeleine points off to the North East, "It was said to be this way," she explains, "but there is a bit of a problem," she said. "There was a map at the Inn and it showed a forest in that direction, you think it would be safe to travel through?" she asked.

"Well is there a choice?" asked Barbaneth. 

With a sigh Madeleine answered, "Not unless we want to add days to a pretty short trip."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine points off to the North East, "It was said to be this way," she explains, "but there is a bit of a problem," she said. "There was a map at the Inn and it showed a forest in that direction, you think it would be safe to travel through?" she asked.
> 
> "Well is there a choice?" asked Barbaneth.
> 
> With a sigh Madeleine answered, "Not unless we want to add days to a pretty short trip."



"Well then, I guess there isn't much choice then is there? We will just have to stick close to one another and make sure no one wonders off on their own. If it were not raining we could rely on Skylark and Caio to catch scents of possible dangers in the forest before we run up on them. They still can to some extent, but the rain will cut back their effective range. In any case we need to stick together, take our time, and make sure we don't get separated while we're in the forest. We shouldn't push ourselves too hard though. A long detour may be a bit much, but we aren't exactly running a race."


----------



## Kuno (May 25, 2009)

“Exactly….so let’s get moving.  Times wasting…” Heather says with a nod running her hand on the helmet then moving toward Coia.  “Come on…”  Heather looks back to see if the others are moving and continues walking in the direction they were told.

Coia sniffs the air and pads along side Heather, his tail swishing slowly as he watches.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2009)

Travel over the planes towards the forest was quite a long ordeal, the better part of the morning is spent walking without any forest in sight. Then a little after the sun reaches its pinnacle in the sky they spot the dark form of the forest on the horizon. 

Dee paused, "What do you think that is?" she asked. 

In a flash Pellegri flew past and vanished, she reappeared seconds later, "Its a big forest," she said. Apparently she had teleported down to it to look and come right back when she had finished.

"It looks like that's the place," Madeleine said. 

In a mere two more hours the group reached the forest, it was made of dark trees that curled and twisted into awkward shapes. The ground was almost vacant of underbrush and the sounds of strange animals could be heard penetrating the woodland perimeter. 

There was enough room to easily walk through with the horses and the party could see that from right here they could walk straight some ways.


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2009)

"Since when a forest has stopped us?" asks Lyn as he gets in the cart with the rest. 

Once they get to the forest Elena will guard the back of the group. "Stick together guys" she tells the others. It's been a while since she rode a horse. She pats the neck of the horse making sure the animal is calm.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2009)

The forest is darker than the surrounding land, as they enter they pass the ruins of some old structure, its mostly sunken in but there are four pillars still protruding from the dirt. There's a musky smell in the air as they press further into the woods and the sounds of wild animals cry out from beyond their eye sight.

_Madeleine will act as group Rogue in the absence of Desi_

1d20+10 → [5,10] = (15)

Madeleine sees nothing but actually hears several distinct animals around the area. The group continues forward into the darker reaches of the woods. There's  a wetness beneath their feet as they move and things seem to grow slightly darker.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2009)

((Still getting caught up.  Kara will help spot thought, she's +17 spot, +16 listen, and +8 search (non-rogue).  Kurgan will likely have to ride as his movement is only 20' as a Dwarf and would slow the group otherwise.))

((I'll post something more substantial later today once I'm unpacked and settled))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2009)

The two of them searching the forest find nothing new, but even with their highly tuned skills the shapes and movements of the greenery can play tricks on them. Madeleine tells the rest of the group, "Stay alert, my skills might have dwindled over the years but this place gives me a bad feeling." 

"I would suggest everyone ready themselves for combat," Barbaneth said.


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2009)

"I was ready since the moment we came into the forest" Elena smiles at Barbaneth showing her sword in her hand. "Stay Close"

Lyn will let Maggie in his shoulder to have a better chance of spotting any danger. After all, the rat has low light vision. She shouldn't have any trouble with the darkness of the forest. "We should check those ruins" Lyn said "Maybe there's something worth the trouble of fighting in the forest"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2009)

((The ruins are just pillars))

"Check, what?" asked Madeleine, as she stooped down to check the underbrush, "Those are just pillars, whatever was here is probably long gone." She had stayed out of the cart and traveled along the side of it to help watch the path.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 25, 2009)

Sebastian looked at the pillars, and spoke in what he thought was a very serious tone of voice.  "You know, they could always be the remains of some unexplored temple built to  honor a long dead dark god the mention of whose name alone would drive mortals to insanity."


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2009)

"You would be surprised with the amount of hidden tunnels under ancient ruins." Lyn told Madeleine with a smirk. He turned around to see Sebastian with a smile "Totally true"

(( it was a WAGON!! SORRY! ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

There's was a loud roar from nearby as something stomped towards them through the tall grass. As the ground shook violently Madeleine froze, "What the Hell is that?" she asked. The sound came from somewhere up ahead through the pillars. 

Suddenly there it was off in the distance, the party can see a large lizard rushing through the trees, its several feet out but still coming at a high speed. Its head lowered and its eyes zeroed in on them. 

The beast is huge and ferocious like nothing they have ever seen before and it lets out a long growl as it races at them with its jaws opened wide. 

_It's a T-Rex, I can't find a good image because of my connection._ 

*Tyrannosaurus Rex Initiative:*
1d20+1 → [18,1] = (19)


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2009)

((Are close enough reach the Pilars in one turn, and if we are, how close are they togther and how are they arranged?"))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

The party is partly between the pillars, Madeleine and Barbaneth are there, the pillars are in rows thirty feet apart and the rows are sixty feet from each other. There are six pillars on the furtherest side and nine closer to the party.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The party is partly between the pillars, Madeleine and Barbaneth are there, the pillars are in rows thirty feet apart and the rows are sixty feet from each other. There are six pillars on the furtherest side and nine closer to the party.



((If someone in the party has a reliable way of knocking those Pillars over, we can lure the T-rex into the center and knock over one one of the pillars directly on him like a tree. If it doesn't kill it, it should at lest pin it long enough for us to kill it.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

((But to do that would take near perfect timing and it would take a lot of strength to push it down and the like. I mean they're building foundations that are rooted into the ground and are pretty tall))


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2009)

((Not necessarily brute force. A powerful enough spell hitting the foundation could weaken it enough that it can be toppled more easily. Elena could also be enlarged and pull off the magic item combination she used on the dragon to amp up her strength enough to apply the force needed to topple the statue over. If we can manage that much, than all we need to do is stall the T-rex in a spot near the pillar long enough to hit him.))


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2009)

If it's fine with you guys, Elena will try to make that pillar fall over the t-rex when it crosses down.

Lyn prepares the bullstregnth for Elena. "Told you so" He doesn't have time for enlarge person.

Lyn Init
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
Total Hit Points: 65 

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +3 [dexterity]+ 1 Narutal Armor +1 bracers
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 12

Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:	+11	= 2+3 [base] +3 [constitution] +2 [rat] +1cloak
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1cloak
Will save:	+11	= 5+3 [base] +2 [wisdom] +1cloak


Lyn will weaken the pillars with a well placed Fireball. That much fire should also scare the T-rex a little or at least slow him down. Animals do not like fire at all. 

Fireballs (*FB*) Ref DC 17 (1/2 damage)
(Round 1) Bullstregnth on Elena
(Round 2) *FB* 8d6+1d4+1d6 → [6,4,6,5,1,4,5,2,4,2] = (39) Target - Pillar 
(Round 3) Enlarges Elena.
(Round 4) *FB* 8d6+1d4+1d6 → [1,2,1,3,3,3,3,6,2,5] = (29) Target - T.rex
(Round 5) *FB* 8d6+1d4+1d6 → [6,4,6,1,3,6,4,3,1,4] = (38) Target - T.rex


----
Elena Init 1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17)

Total Hit Points: 85
Armor Class: 22 = 10 +6 [breastplate] +3 [heavy wooden] +3 [dexterity]

Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:	+8	= 5+2 [base] +1 cloak
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1cloak
Will save:	+8	= 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2 [iron will] +1 Aura +1cloak


Elena activates belt and gloves for the round she has to make the pillars fall. (free action) She waits until the T.rex is in position.
Strength bonuses:
+4 Bullstregnth
+4 Morale bonus Brute Gloves (1 round)
Total +8 Strength =  Strength 28 (+9)
((She should be as strong as an elephant so... ))

Stregnth Check to make the pillar fall. "Some help would be great!" 
Stregnth 1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)

Following rounds she will use the enlarge person in her favor to kill the overgrown lizard. She will use TWO HANDS to use the longsword. She will only use one attack to allow movement in case she needs to get away.

Longsword Attacks
1d20+17 → [12,17] = (29)
1d20+17 → [7,17] = (24)
1d20+17 → [18,17] = (35)
1d20+17 → [10,17] = (27)

Longsword Damage
2d6+12+2 → [6,6,12,2] = (26)
2d6+12+2 → [4,3,12,2] = (21)
2d6+12+2 → [3,1,12,2] = (18)
2d6+12+2 → [3,1,12,2] = (18)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((Not necessarily brute force. A powerful enough spell hitting the foundation could weaken it enough that it can be toppled more easily. Elena could also be enlarged and pull off the magic item combination she used on the dragon to amp up her strength enough to apply the force needed to topple the statue over. If we can manage that much, than all we need to do is stall the T-rex in a spot near the pillar long enough to hit him.))



((The thing is that the timing would have to be right and it would have to be a very coordinated attack right when it was needed. It's possible, but its going to be hard.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2009)

((Dinosaurs?  Someone seen the Land of the Lost trailer too many times?))

@soulnova: The longsword's size grows along with Elena's, it should do 2d6 damage when she's large (assuming she's medium sized normally).


*Spoiler*: _Kara_ 




Kara's not suicidal enough to get even within whip-range of that thing.

She'll stay back and keep an eye on it/for other things and try to help direct battle (she'll try to coordinate timing as best she can if it looks like the pillar-thing will work).

Init:
1d20+2
9+2 = 11

HP: 72/72

Fort:    +4 = +2[Base] +2[Con]
Ref:    +4 = +2[Base] +2[Dex]
Will:    +11 = +6[Base] +5[Wis]

AC: 17 = 10 +5[Armor] +2[Dex]
FF: 15 = 10 +5[Armor]
Touch: 12 = 10 +2[Dex]

Spot Checks:
1d20+17
7+17 = 24
1d20+17
2+17 = 19
1d20+17
5+17 = 22
1d20+17
16+17 = 33
1d20+17
18+17 = 35

She'll reserve her move action each round to reposition if needed.





*Spoiler*: _Kurgan_ 




"You work on the pillar lass, I'll keep him occupied!"

Init:
1d20+2
16+2 = 18

HP: 141/141
AC:    20  = 10 +10[Armor] +0[Dex]
Touch:    10 = 10 +0[Dex]
FF:    20  = 10 +10[Armor] +0[Dex]
(-1 once he's enlarged)

Fort:    +14 = +2[Cleric] +4[Fighter] +3[DAL] +5[Con] (+2 against poison or spells)
Ref:    +03 = +0[Cleric] +1[Fighter] +0[DAL] +2[Dex] (+2 against spells) (-1 once enlarged)
Will:    +06 = +2[Cleric] +1[Fighter] +0[DAL] +3[Wis] (+2 against spells)

Round 1:
He'll cast his enlarge person and move to the appropriate spot to block roaring a challenge at the creature, "great big 'ead, wee little hands, lets see how you do!"

Round 2:
Full attack/Full power attack assuming it's in range.  If it's not here yet he'll hold his attack (delay init) until it is, if it somewhere else he'll charge (one attack, +2 to hit, -2 to AC until his next action).
1d20+8
16+8 = 24
1d20+3
1+3 = 4 (Auto-miss)

Damage:
4d6+24
4,5,4,3+24 = 40
4d6+24
2,5,5,3+24 = 39

Round 3:
Full attack/Full power attack assuming it's in range.  If it's not here yet he'll hold his attack (delay init) until it is, if it somewhere else he'll charge (one attack, +2 to hit, -2 to AC until his next action).
1d20+8
5+8 = 13
1d20+3
8+3 = 11

4d6+24
4,4,1,5+24 = 38
4d6+24
4,5,5,1+24 = 39

Round 4:
Full attack/Full power attack assuming it's in range.  If it's not here yet he'll hold his attack (delay init) until it is, if it somewhere else he'll charge (one attack, +2 to hit, -2 to AC until his next action).
1d20+8
19+8 = 27 (Threat!)
1d20+3
12+3 = 15

Crit Confirm:
1d20+8
6+8 = 14

4d6+24
3,3,1,2+24 = 33 (x2 if crit)
4d6+24
4,3,1,3+24 = 35

Round 5:
Full attack/Full power attack assuming it's in range.  If it's not here yet he'll hold his attack (delay init) until it is, if it somewhere else he'll charge (one attack, +2 to hit, -2 to AC until his next action).
1d20+8
10+8 = 18
1d20+3
3+3 = 6

4d6+24
4,5,5,4+24 = 42
4d6+24
4,1,4,4+24 = 37

Notes:
When Enlarged he's a "Large" creature and as a dwarf he has a +4 to resist being bull-rushed.

If he loses his grip on his axe (grappled) he can recall it to his hand as a move action.  Just cut the second attack off (that likely misses anyway).

If it tries to move away he does get an AoO at his BAB (+13)/4d6+14.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

((the dinosaur thing was actually a request by Soulnova in the OOC thread when I asked what everyone wanted to see.))


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2009)

((Gah, totally forgot about that  going to edit that damage))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

_Lyn - 23
T-Rex - 19
Kurgan - 18
Elena - 17
Kara - 11_

*Quick First Round Actions:* 
Lyn casts bullstrenght on Elena seconds later the Tyranasaurous Rex reaches the pillars only to come to a stop and sling its tail to one side, slamming into the pillars with brute force. The impact rocks the pillar until it slides over sideways.

Attack on Pillar:
1d20+22 → [18,22] = (40)

Damage to Pillar:
3d8+9 → [8,3,1,9] = (21)

Kurgan enlarges himself and prepares to fight the T-Rex, Elena activates her items but the T-Rex isn't in position, he begins to snarl at the pillars. Kara starts to assit but there isn't anyone attacking just yet. Barbaneth and Madeleine are closest to the creature but they back away as to put some distance between it and them before attacking.


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena activates belt and gloves for the round she has to make the pillars fall. (free action) *She waits until the T.rex is in position.*



((Just to make things clear. She was going to activate the items ONCE the t.rex was in position))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2009)

((Given the movements, Kurgan would close to melee with his round 1 move action, so he should be set starting round 2.))

((Kara's actions would remain unchanged except to reinforce the fact mentally that she doesn't want to be anywhere near the thing.))


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2009)

((Honestly if the T-Rex isn't in attack range as of the first round than there is no timing issue on dropping the pilar. You always have the option in D&D to hold your action until the opportune time and as soon as you take your held action you re-enter the initiative order at whatever point you want. There is also no limit to how long you can hold an action. If you wanted to, you could hold actions for several rounds.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2009)

((I will write more when I am home, but the gloves will remain charged until she takes her desired action (thats ofr Elena)))


----------



## Kuno (May 27, 2009)

?Damn big lizard??  Heather growls readying her bow.  She moves into a good spot and begins to fire hoping to distract the beast enough for the others.


*Spoiler*: __ 



HP:  70
AC:  18 

Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3)

Initiative:
1d20+5
13+5 = 18


Longbow Attack 1d20+15

1d20+15
18+15 = 33

1d20+15
12+15 = 27

1d20+15
16+15 = 31

1d20+15
19+15 = 34




Longbow Damage 1d8+2

1d8+3
4+3 = 7

1d8+3
4+3 = 7

1d8+3
3+3 = 6

1d8+3
4+3 = 7







Rapid Shot
Attack
1d20+15
20+15 = 35

1d20+15
2+15 = 17

1d20+15
11+15 = 26

1d20+15
5+15 = 20

Damage
1d8+3
5+3 = 8

1d8+3
5+3 = 8

1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
6+3 = 9


Crit Confirm
1d20+15
13+15 = 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2009)

Initiative Order remains the same with the addition of Heather at 18 and Madeleine at 22.

Madeleine:
1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)

The monstrous beast let out a roar as Lyn's fire ball struck the pillar nearest it. Madeleine loosed two arrows that raced towards the creature. Some of the residual blast from Lyn's attack hits the thing though, which causes it to turn towards the rest of the party members who aren't inside of the pillars.

Lyn's attack on the T-Rex:
180-39 = 141

Madeleine's Attacks on the T-Rex:
141-19 = 122
122-19 = 103

The beast is enraged and goes for the nearest of the Melee targets, Kurgan:

Attack Roll against Kurgan (this is going to hurt)
1d20+20 → [20,20] = (40)

Confrim:
1d20+20 → [2,20] = (22)

Damage on Kurgan:
3d6+13*2 → [1,4,6,26] = (37)

Either Lyn's fireball has frightened the creature away from the pillars or called its attention to the rest of the party. Kurgan, however, retaliates with vicious fury at the same time that Heather fires her arrows:

Kurgan's damage to the T-Rex:
103-40 = 63

Heather's damage to the T-Rex:
63-7 = 56

_Before round 2 is over does anyone want to vary their strategy? Elena hasn't gone yet and we've yet to have Glenn or Sebastian roll. But since the T-Rex seems to be more concerned about the big group of people than the pillars changes might need to be made. _


----------



## strongarm85 (May 27, 2009)

Glenn calls out to the others, "Fall back to the Pillars. Elena is set to push one over on it!"

Glenn tries to get everyone to back up and fires arrows at the T-Rex with his bow.

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 76
AC: 19

Initative: D20+5 = 20+5 = 25

Attack (missile): +13/+8 = 9 [base] +1 [dexterity] +3 [Bow]
Damage 1d8+3

Round 3: 
Attack 15+13 = 28
Damage 7+3 = 10

Attack 4+8 = 12
Damage 6+3 = 9

Round 4:
Attack 20+13=33
Crit Confirm 11,+13
Damage 6+3 = 9
Damage if Crit 9x3 = 27

Attack 3+8 = 11
Damage 4+3=7

Round 5:
Attack 8+13 = 21
Damage 4+3 = 7

Attack 4+8=12
Damage 4+3=7


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2009)

Kurgan will dig in and focus his attack on the creature (ie, continue his previous attacks).

Kara will continue to observe and attempt to assist where possible (ie continue previous rolls).


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2009)

"Lure him here!" Elena calls over the rest as she still waits for the right time. "I'll give him a hug"

"Don't say I don't take one for the team. Just make sure to kill it before it gets me!" Lyn will polymorph himself into Dire Lion and roar at the giant lizard. Maybe it will make him fight for territory. He will try to lure it to where Elena is. 

"ROOOAAAAAR!" OwO *slashes at the air*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 28, 2009)

Sebastian raised a hand to the creature and shouted something.  The light around him coalesces into a shimmering white bolt of light which lashes out at the creature.

HP: 79
AC: 20 (20 FF)
Initiative: 11+4 = 15

He is wearing the cloak, FYI

- Saves -
Fort: +10 (+14 With Cloak)
Ref: +2 (+6 with Cloak)
Will: +11 (+15 with Cloak)


- Battle -
Bab: +5
Melee Attack: +7
Ranged Attack: +5
Grapple Check: +7
Melee Damage: 1d8 + 2
Ranged Damage: 1d8
Grapple Damage: 1d3+2


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:  No Action.  Hasn't Entered Combat

Round 2:  Sebastian will cast Moon Bolt on the creature, first expending a turn attempt as a free action.

Divine Spell Power Boost
1d20+9 (4 CHA, 2 Synergy, 3 Special)
15+9 = 24.

+4 to Caster Level of Spell

Ranged Touch Attack vs Touch AC
1d20+5
13+5 = 18

Strength Damage (CL 12)
4d4+0
4,3,4,4+0 = 15

The Target may Fort save vs. DC 18 for half.

Round 3:  Same as round 2.  In the name of the moon, he will punish it!

Spell Power Boost
1d20+9
16+9 = 25.

+4 to CL

Ranged Touch:  1d20+5
9+5 = 14

Strength Damage
4d4+0
1,4,4,2+0 = 11


Round 4:  Same as round 3.  Be glad he didn't transform into Bishoujo Sentai Sailor Sebastian.

Spell Power Boost
1d20+9
20+9 = 29

+4 to CL

Ranged Touch:
1d20+5
19+5 = 24

Strength Damage
4d4+0
2,3,1,4+0 = 10


Round 5:  Searing Light
Spell Power Boost
1d20+9
9+9 = 18

+2 to CL

Ranged Touch
1d20+5
10+5 = 15

Damage: 5d8
5d8+0
1,7,8,2,7+0 = 25


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2009)

I thought the t-rex knocked over the pillar?

If Elena's still by one Kurgan will try to draw it back.  What sort of distances are we talking?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

There are several pillars that are at different lengths apart that I described before (somewhere on the last page) 

The T-Rex did knock the pillar down from the outside.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

Battle Intiative Order changes! 

Elena decides to save herself the trouble of pushing the pillar and just goes for the attack on the creature:

T-Rex
56-26 = 30

Sebastian goes ahead and weakens the creature with his spell, the thing takes 7 damage to its strength (28-7 = 21). 

Fort Save:
1d20+16 → [16,16] = (32)

Round 3: 
At the start of the next round Glenn uses Kara's instruction to spot an opening and make an attack and she grants him a plus 2 to his attack rolls:

Damage 1:
30-10 = 20

Damage 2: 
20-9 = 11

Lyn's next fireball finishes the T-Rex off, bringing the creature crashing down to the ground before it can make another attack.

As the thing lay on the ground bleeding out near the base of the pillars, there were other sounds deep in the jungle that resembled the noise made by the beast. It was a safe bet that more things like this stalked these woods.

*Experience:
400 for T-Rex*


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2009)

"Ah, bleedin' beastie bites hard enough."  Kurgan shakes his head and lowers his axe a moment.  Expanding the charges on his belt of healing he slowly heals some of the damage.  "Okay, now to get a snack for the road and we can get back to work."

Assuming there's no objection he'll cut himself a slice from whatever looks like the "good eatin's" part of the t-rex and start chewing on the raw meat.

Healing:
2d8+0
3,5+0 = 8

2d8+0
2,1+0 = 3

2d8+0
2,8+0 = 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

Cissinei raises a finger in objection, "Mister Kurgan--are you sure you want to take that uncooked?" she asked with a confused face.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei raises a finger in objection, "Mister Kurgan--are you sure you want to take that uncooked?" she asked with a confused face.



"Just Kurgan, no 'mister'.  Left me clan name behind when I joined the church."  He pauses to look at the corpse, "And ah don't see a cookfire around and don't think we have time for making one.  It dinna die of sickness, I can say that for sure.  Meat should be fresh too.  Want some?"  He grins a toothy grin.

"Besides, it bit me, seems only fair I take a bite outta it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

Cissinei couldn't help but giggle a little at what he said about biting it back, "No that's fine really, but very polite of you," she smiled. 

_Would the group like to examine the pillars that are left?_


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2009)

Kurgan shrugs and goes back to his butchery, "plenty to go around if you change yer mind.  Else the rats and crows will get what's left."

--------------------

Kara will look at the pillars, if there are any writings or markings she's familiar with she'll translate for the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

Cissy, Barb, Dee and Maddy decline the offer. 

The pillars seem to tell a story, they're written in Elvan, but it seems to be more primitive in some ways. With her skills Kara can easily read them:

_These are the first steps
A temple to the god,
Scarmiglione
Of the four lords
A testament to the power of death_

The inscription ends there.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2009)

Kara recites the translation for the others.

"'Scarmiglione'?  'The power of death'?  Doesn't mean anything to me, but I'll venture a guess that this wasn't a temple devoted to one of the goodly gods."  Kara muses deep in thought.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

There are spots around where Kara stands that are still rocky, as if something once stood in this spot and simply standing near this spot suddenly makes her grow cold as if there is something dark about what used to go on here, even though it has been long since done away with. 

Barbaneth looks to Kara and leans down on his morning star, "Scarmiglione?"

Knowledge of Religion:
1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)

"It must be a local God, its sure no anyone I have heard of."


----------



## Kuno (May 28, 2009)

Heather gives Kurgon a look of disgust as he eats the raw meat and turns toward Kara and the others.  “Interesting…”

Heather listens to make sure no other animals are coming close with the smell of the blood in the air.
1d20+14
13+14 = 27

“We should hurry along…or he won’t be the only one wanting a bite of that damn thing…” she mumbles watching the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2009)

Kara nods in agreement, "lets press on.  We have enough current problems that we don't need to go hunting for ancient puzzles to solve.  I know I don't want to face another one of those things if we can help it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

There doesn't appear to be any of the creatures closing in on them. The sounds stay mostly far off and there's nothing visible yet. With each passing moment the forest seems to grow darker and darker.

As they press on deeper into the woods they come to a small river lined by ferns and other short plants.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 29, 2009)

"Ah now this is a nice spot" commented Sebastian.  "Just the sort of place for a picnic if we had the time."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2009)

With a sigh Madeleine looked to Sebastian, "We almost were the picnic." 

As the party continued and tried to cross the river there was a rumble sounded from somewhere up ahead. The noise stopped and started at seemingly random intervals and didn't seem to be growing any closer.

Just on the other side of the river were a couple of downed trees laying down where they had been snapped off at the base of their trunks. Surely something was nearby.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 29, 2009)

"Big predators usually have big prey," Glenn warned, "If you see something big around here, don't threaten it unless it attacks us first."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 29, 2009)

"Well...considering whatever it is seems perfectly capable of snapping trees off at the base, then I wouldn't think we would stand much of a chance against it anyhow."  Sebastian kicked an offending clod of dirt.  "...although it might be a good idea for someone with better eyes than mine to have a look around."


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2009)

Noticing the darkness descending Heather takes off her helmet and clips it to her belt.  Her red eyes scan the area.  “It was here…don’t know when it left…let me see if I can tell…”

Survival
1d20+12
20+12 = 32

Spot
1d20+15
10+15 = 25

((Wasn’t sure which one I would need…eh…ignore if they are pointless.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2009)

Up through the woods and on the opposite side of the river there is what looks to be a family of Triceratopses laying in a small part of a clearing resting. They look to be peacefully asleep and there are leaves and other plants dangling from their mouths. 

While large and overwhelmingly daunting looking, it seems that Heather can conclude that they eat plants or were at least last eating them.


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2009)

“There seems to be a group…or a herd rather, of beasts up there.  But, honestly I do believe they are herbivores.”  Heather shrugs.  “For the time being it’s safe…”


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2009)

Lyn looks at the direction where the herd is. "I wonder... where did they came from? Kytae was like the last one... do you remember Elena??" he told the girl.

"Indeed... they look similar. But those" she motioned with her head towards the herd. "... I haven't seen anything like this"

"Sure it would help to have a druid right now" Lyn sighed sitting near Cissy in the wagon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

"Well don't go near them!" said Cissinei, "Sebastian should we do anything to them to assure they don't wake up."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 30, 2009)

Sebastian thought for a moment, drawing on his limited expertise in handling animals.  "Don't go near them--especially the little ones.  Don't startle them.  Don't even look directly at them.  We've got two eyes up front, like a predator."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

The entire group moves forward, taking a ten on move silently and making their way around the creatures where they lay in the small grassy area. The creatures didn't stir or even move besides to breathe and it seemed as if the group would successfully go unnoticed by them. 

It was slow going but things would progress more naturally and easily this way. As the party passed out of earshot of the small family of dinosaurs they spot something through the under brush, a dark gray stone building shrouded in trees. Vines grow up all along the sides of the structure and it seems as if it hasn't been entered in some time. 

There appear to be no visible entrances.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2009)

"Well, this is interesting.  Seems not all of the ruins are lost to time."  Kara approaches slowly, keeping a careful eye out for anything suspicious.

She'll see if there is anything to indicate an entrance, or any markings that might give a clue as to what purpose this structure had.

Search:
1d20+8
12+8 = 20

Spot:
1d20+17
10+17 = 27


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

The area around the building seemed to be without traps or anything else out of the ordinary. The same runes as before adorn one side of the outer wall and she can read them. These tell the story of the Sealed One and how he rests with in. It again gives his name as Scarmiglione.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2009)

Kara again translates her finding.  "If something is sealed here, I'm not sure it's the smartest idea to go poking around."  She shakes her head.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 30, 2009)

"So there is a dead god sealed in here?" Glenn tries to think back to any time that he's heard the name "Scarmiglione".

Knowledge relgion:
16+7 = 23


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

To Glenn's recollection he has never heard of the God before, but he thinks that maybe there could be some kind of a clue to search for in the area. There is more writing on the wall of the building, in that archaic elvan dialect.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2009)

Kara will attempt to translate the writing for the others.

Kurgan will begin an internal struggle as to whether he should commence annoying people or just start chopping himself a doorway in the structure.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 30, 2009)

"Hello, whats this?" Glenn takes a closer look to try and see what the writing says.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

The other writing speaks of the Sealed One in greater length and talks about his power over the realm of death and how he has control over the will of the undead. It also speaks of him being one of four, again. 

What the other four are or what they do however is unclear.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 30, 2009)

"It's more about the "sealed one", says he has power over the realm of death and controls the undead. It also says' he's one of four," Glenn explains. 

"This is just my opinion, but it this Scarmiglione sounds more like an ancient lich to me than a god. Maybe he was just powerful enough to be worshiped like a god. In any case, whatever is sealed its probably a good idea that it stays here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2009)

Kara nods slowly, "whatever it is, if we haven't heard of it likely it either works from the shadows, or the 'sealed one' is actually 'sealed' here unable to leave.  If it's the former it seems unusual to give his history here."

"Either way I'm not sure it's a wise idea to disturb it.  There's not even a clear way in."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

Madeleine sighed, "Maybe that's the point, we're not supposed to get in," she said, "Maybe what ever is in there is meant not to get out..."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 30, 2009)

"I don't suppose anyone brought any stone cutting tools. People aren't always going to be able to read the old writings forever. If we re-write warnings in common whoever else tries to read it will be more likely to understand the warning later."


----------



## Kuno (May 31, 2009)

“You know…could be some interesting stuff in there…” Heather said placing her hand on the wall.  “Probably not worth it though.”  she then glanced at Glenn.  “Always the protector…” a small smile played on her lips for a moment before she shook her head wiping it away.  “We don’t forever.  We should get moving.”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2009)

((The general consensus seems to be move on))

The party moves on from the area and deeper into the woods headed in the direction of the town of Runrig. The forest seems to grow darker around them by the minute and the shapes of the trees blend into the gather night. 

Madeleine spot check [trap finding]:
1d20+10 → [16,10] = (26)

Madeleine halts the group sudden pointing to something up ahead through the darkness. "There's something wrong with distribution of these trees right here," she said taking a stick and pitching it forward to hit a rope mechanism that triggered something up in the trees. 

A large set of logs covered in spikes dropped down from the side of their view and slammed together. 

"It looks like someone doesn't want us to come this way," Barbaneth said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 31, 2009)

Sebastian eyed the trap.  "Well.  It's not exactly a welcome mat you know."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2009)

"The question is who would set such a thing and was it intended for us specifically or just intended for anyone passing this way," Madeleine asked.

The next leg of the trip progressed smoothly and after a while it became to dark to travel safely and they would have to make camp for the night. Cissinei offered to prepare another shelter for the group with the spell since it would be unsafe to camp outside what with all of the danger they had already encountered and had the potential to encounter. 

From the instructions they received in Sumtra, it should only be a half a days walk from here.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2009)

“I think the shelter would be a great idea.”  Heather said looking around at the group.  “Though someone staying outside in shifts would be a good idea, don‘t want someone sneaking up on us.  Shall we take the first shift?”  Heather said looking down at Coia and patting his head to which he barked and wagged his tail.


----------



## Koi (Jun 1, 2009)

"Mm, go ahead," Calloway shrugs, plopping down against one of the shelter, Siegmund sniffing about next to him.  "We can be next, right, my cattish compatriot?  Four hours is all the sleep I need to be refreshed and rested and ready to go.." he smiles, looking to Siegmund, who sort of just prowls around the place, whiskers spread and tail twitching.

Calloway tips his hat down a bit over his brow as he gathers his mandolin in his lap, strumming a few gentle chords and humming lightly to himself for a moment, before launching into a song, his voice quiet yet strong inside the shelter.

"_I have seen the lark soar high at morn
Heard his song up in the blue
I have heard the blackbird pipe his note
The thrush and the linnet too
But there's none of them can sing so sweet
My singing bird as you.
If I could lure my singing bird
From his own cozy nest
If I could catch my singing bird
I would warm him on my breast
For there's none of them can sing so sweet
My singing bird as you._"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

As Calloway sings Cissinei goes to set up the shelter listening all along. 

Over the next ten minutes the dwelling is completed, after it was set up the group entered and was able to set up and sleep for the night.

The invisible servant that comes with the dwelling as well as the alarm spell would be used to keep watch for the night. 

About five and half hours into the night there is a sound that Coia hears and he sees fit to alert Heather and the others. From the outside shelter there are voices, speaking in low tones and light footfalls can be heard.


----------



## Koi (Jun 1, 2009)

Calloway lifts his head slightly from behind his hat, arms crossed over his chest.  Siegmund's ears are pricked and he pads over to the entrance and crouches, listening intently, but not wanting to get too close just yet.  Calloway rights his hat and sits up a bit, cracking his knuckles before strumming lightly on his instrument and whispering as he focuses,
"_Broken lock and long-lost key,
these thoughts of yours,
now mine to see_."

He flourishes slightly as he finishes, casting the divination spell.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

From the spell and concentrating Calloway can tell there are several minds nearby and that they're thinking of how to get into the structure they have found and wondering where it came from. 

After a moment it can be clearly heard that they are speaking Goblin.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2009)

Heather rubbed Coia’s head and peered into the darkness around them.  She listens to the words being spoken in hopes to figure out what their plan is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

One of them is telling another, "It wasn't here before."

Another says, "How do we get in, its locked." 

There's a third voice, "It must be some kind of treasure hold...we'll break our way through the walls!" 

"There's a cart--does that mean someone's inside?"

There's a loud growl like that of an animal and then a voice in broke Goblin, "You idiots this too strong break through..."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2009)

“Goblins….they are trying to break in….” Heather whispers ever so quietly.  Making sure the ones nearest her hear.  “Though something is odd about one of the voices.  It’s dialect is broken.  Goblin is not it’s best language….”


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 1, 2009)

Glenn rises his light sleep, wearing just a pair of light cloth pants that goes under his armor. He was glad to have a chance to sleep after the trip and and his lack of sleep last night, so he shed his armor at the earliest opportunity to get some comfortable rest. It could take up to four minutes to put his armor on and that is with someone there to help. Odds where good this would be over four minutes from now. There was no time to put it on. 

He takes a moment to grab his sword in it's scabbard and moves close to the door


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

Cissinei protests in a whisper, "If you open the door it will let them in,"[/COLOR] she says, "They're pretty much barred from getting in here with us."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 1, 2009)

Heather looks toward Cissinei and nods.  “That’s basically what they are saying…they are having a bit of an issue…” she whispers back and places her hand on Glenn’s arm.  “Stay calm big man.” she adds and continues to listen to the creatures outside.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2009)

If Lyn can, he will send Maggie to investigate. She should be fairly small to be safe to peek without being noticed. 

Elena prepares Nusintia in case they need to be ready for combat. Goblins are not nice creatures. Elena pats Glenn in the shoulder. "This is a good investment" she says touching her own mithril breast plate. Is light enough to sleep with.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

There shouldn't be a hole anywhere for Maggie to fit out but Elena can try and make one. The shutters on building are pulled secure and they are what keep the creatures from using a window, but they can be opened and used to let Maggie out.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2009)

Lyn thinks is too risky as opening the shutters might actually be pretty noisy. "Any ideas?" he whispers back to the party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2009)

"If its Goblins," Dee said, "We could just attack."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 1, 2009)

Sebastian finished strapping on his armor.  "Step outside and crush our enemies perhaps?"  His tone was matter of fact.  "We could also see them driven before us and hear the lamentation of their women if that's your thing Dee."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2009)

"nah nah, there's something NOT-goblin out there and I wouldn't like to jump out until I know what exactly is that..." Lyn will check the farthest shutter from where the goblins are. He will make a test first to see if it cracks or squeals. 

IF it is quiet enough he will let Maggie out. "Hope this works"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2009)

"Perhaps I can make a hole in the house with a spell and let Maggie out," Cissinei said. She knelt down near the opposite side of the house and began to make a spell. A little Maggie sized hole appeared near the ground, "Here, Lyn, she can go out--and if we need a distraction we can have Poe chase her."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Glenn sighed, "Well if they can't get in here, there is no reason why we should go out there unprepared." Turning towards heather he leans in close and whispers, "I could use some help getting into my armor if you want to give me a hand."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2009)

"Agreed," Dee said, "Goblins have done some horrible shit to me in the past, tried to burn me ship down once, I say we slaughter them all and ask no questions--they're just trouble."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking away slightly Heather nods almost shyly for a second.  “Of course.  Let’s get this chunk of meat into it’s tin can…” she says chuckling quietly trying to quickly recover herself.  She moves toward his armor without giving the others a glance and waits for him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2009)

Lyn lets Maggie out of the hole and the mouse travels around the side of the house and she spies on six Goblins, three of them on Worg mounts. It would seem that the other voice Heather had heard was a Worg. 

Because of the risk that she might be smelled Maggie returns to Lyn so he can tell the party the story of what she has seen.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Looking away slightly Heather nods almost shyly for a second.  ?Of course.  Let?s get this chunk of meat into it?s tin can?? she says chuckling quietly trying to quickly recover herself.  She moves toward his armor without giving the others a glance and waits for him.



Glenn smiles at her response. He'd been wanting to spend more time alone with Heather, but wasn't sure how to go about it under the circumstances. He was pretty sure she didn't want the others to know anything was going on just yet. But the act of helping him in his armor could be somewhat telling, if not an outright declaration, but for the time being he'd be content to let them think what they want. For now he'd just quietly enjoy Heather's company.

He begins to by putting on the padded cloth tunic that goes under the armor. The next part, which would be the first he'd need help with, is the chain mail skirt that covers the parts not covered by the plate. The obvious problem with putting on chain was the weight and the fact hair, in particular long hair, tended to caught in the links.

Next he'd need to get the leggings on, which included a second chain paints held in place by a belt followed 4 pieces of plate, two covering the thighs and a pair of graves covering the shins down to the feet and around the back. Next up would be a breast and back plate followed by the gorget that went around his lower neck followed by pauldrons that extend from the shoulder to the top of the fore arm, and the gauntlets that covered the hands and the forearms. The final item to go on is the helmet, which he'll leave off until time to venture out.

To a lot of people the amount of armor Glenn wore would be a bit cumbersome, but agility was not his strong suit and even as heavy as the armor was he still had his usual full range of motion with it.

Before rejoining the others, he smiles warmly at Heather. He stood close enough that she wouldn't have to move far to close the distance, yet far enough back that she wouldn't feel much pressure to do so if she didn't want to. His posture was inviting, but not possessive.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2009)

"Worgs" said Lyn in low voice. He had felt the same reaction from Maggie before. They knew worgs pretty well from the war.

Elena sighed. "This could be troublesome. Don't let them pin you." Elena warned to the others... she had bad experiences from them. She will help Glenn to get in his armor.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2009)

Moving quickly Heather helped Glenn into his armor.  Though a few times her hands lingered for a moment longer then need be as she helped him don his shell.  After he was completely suited she stepped forward running her hand up the smooth metal of the breastplate.  “There isn’t a female alive that wouldn’t appreciate the man before me…” Heather thought not realizing that the words escaped softly from her lips.  Her hand continued up caressing his cheek lightly and she leaned forward.  At that point Coia sneezed alerting her that someone was coming.  With a sigh Heather let her fingers move gently across his lips before stepping away.  

“Don’t worry Elena.  I got him stuffed in.”  Heather said turning from him moving back to where she could hear the goblins outside but not before glancing back at Glenn one last time, a small confused smile playing on her lips.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2009)

It would seem that the creatures aren't next to the door so opening it wouldn't give them any opportunity to attack while the party is off guard. 

Madeleine leaned in, "How many Goblins and Worgs are there, Lyn?" she asked "we can catch them alongside the house so that we have cover."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2009)

"Six goblins, three of them on worgs" Lyn explained.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2009)

"There should be some type of a plan to ensure we don't just walk into a big spot of trouble, Worgs are nasty and love to trip but without them the Goblins will be more likely to flee the fight because they're cowardly," Barbaneth said.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2009)

Elena spoke up. "Just lets try to avoid the ranged people to fall in their mouths... Glenn and I stand in front of them to stop them from attacking the mages and the archers. The rest should focus on the worgs." Elena smiled "I don't think that will be hard for us, right Glenn?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2009)

"Six Goblins?  And a few of their mutts?"  Kurgan snorts and continues.  "Plan?  How about we split them down the middle?  Only planning is to keep the runts from running away."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2009)

"He might be right, Im not a weakling you know. I can take care of myself. That or I can turn myself into an Hydra and scare the living shit out the worgs if they get too close" said Lyn preparing for the battle. "I say, bring them on!"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2009)

“Let’s just deal with them…” Heather said quietly holding her bow and placing the quiver on her back.  Coia gave as small whimper of anticipation as he stood next to her.  “If they run off.  Coia can probably round them back up…”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 2, 2009)

Kurgan shifts the weight of his Axe and readies himself to charge out.

-------

Kara listens carefully as everyone prepares and decides that maybe a simpler solution will work.

She moves close to one of the (closed) windows and shouts out in Goblin, "brothers!  Run!  It's Drow, gathering slaves--!"  Keeping it short she'll end with a guttural scream.

Bluff:
1d20+21
5+21 = 26


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 2, 2009)

"If I where them," Glenn began, "I would try to force my way threw the door as soon as it opened to try and corner anyone inside. What I suggest we do is open windows on oppsoite side, at the same time we throw the front door open.  Elena and I should be able to keep a fight going with them for a few seconds. While we're doing that, the rest of you can go into seperate groups out the windows and circle around to the front door. In the mean time Elena and I will fall back and let the Goblins and wargs in. Once we get them surrounded, not only will they not be able to escape, but we should be able to easily smash them.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2009)

Lyn puts his hands in his mouth trying to not laugh at Kara's good idea. He will polymorph into a drow too. "Heather, we should go out there and greet them."

_"Take them all! Kill the filthy dogs!" _ he yells in Undercommon and readies himself to  go out with Heather at the same time in a treating way. 

"You will be a good slave for my mistress!!" he will yells in common pointing at the goblins. He laughs maniacally as he starts to charge a scorching ray. If they move towards hims he will finish to cast the spell and unleash it in their faces.

Elena facepalms. -God dammit Lyn, I didn't want you to be in danger- She will wait a second to see if the bluff worked and they flee. If not, she will jump in to protect Lyn and heather.



Bluff 1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29)


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2009)

“Looks like your our back up…”  Heather gives a mischievous wink toward Glenn and moves to go out behind Lynn.  

She stands next to the other ‘drow’ with an almost regal demeanor but doesn’t utter a word as she stares at the goblins.  Her bow is one hand and the other is ready to move toward her arrows if they decide not to run away.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2009)

Hearing the shouts about drow and the yells in undercommon the goblins flee towards the south. They don't bother to see where the creatures are coming from, "The drow are coming," one of them yelled in goblin. The humanoids scatter through the woods and are gone from the area, figuring that the building is occupied by drow. 

As they flee, a nearby trap like the one the party encountered earlier catches two of the worg riders. 

5d6 → [4,5,6,1,5] = (21)

The two riders are killed instantly and the Worgs are horribly wounded.

*EXP for Goblin encounter
450*


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2009)

Lyn will send some magic missiles to finish of the worgs and put them out of their misery. "Well, that was easy" Lyn looks back and winks at Heather. "We should plan some other actings that could help us like this. By the way, how do I look?"  

He looked shorter. Drow males tend to be smaller than females and ... it doesn't help him at all to be small as human. 

Elena giggled. "The white hair makes me remember about your old hair".

"Yeah, yeah... it was a real pity. Albinos really stand up."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2009)

Chuckling Heather grinned at Lynn.  “Definitely!  That was a lot of fun.  It’s been a long time since I used my heritage to my advantage.”  she said rubbing the back of her neck.  “As far as how you look….”  Heather looks him up and down slowly.  “Rather nice actually.  Might be kind of tempting if it wasn’t for…” her smile fades for a moment as she thought about what she almost said.  “Yeah.  You look good.” she then reached down and patted Coia’s head as if seeking comfort from the big wolf.  “Don’t think we will have any more problems.  Why don’t you guys go get some more rest…”  her mood changing quickly as she looked out into the forest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2009)

The rest of the night passes without incident (I expected you guys to fight the little fuckers ) and the group is able to continue on through the forest towards the town of Runrig. It's several more hours before they reach the edge of the woods, but as soon as they do, they're greeted by the smell of a pie being baked somewhere in the vicinity. 

The distant sounds of children playing and someone shouting can be heard. It's down hill from where the party stands to a walled in town that lies off in the distance. A soft rain is falling and the town seems particularly dark. 

Every building in the town is composed of shades of gray and brown, wooden beams line the walls of the quaint place and in the center of the town there's a large tower rising up into the sky with steep top on it. From the tip of that roof flies the Templar flag, battered and beaten by wind and rain.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 3, 2009)

Glenn looked rather impressed, "Very well done. It sure beats my method!"

"Well since I'm already dressed, I think I'll stay up. Besides, something has been bothering me. The fact that the goblins went strait into the traps means that they had nothing to do with them. I'd say there is good bet that whatever made those traps lives nearby, probably within a few miles of here. Given the number of traps, there are probably several who took part in making them, which means there is probably a village nearby."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2009)

((The party has reached the edge of the town now))


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 3, 2009)

(( I know that, I was distracted in the middle of writing it and you posted in the mean time.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2009)

((It's fine, just making sure there are no double posts ))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2009)

“Well I guess we made it.”  Heather says flatly looking around through the visor of her helmet.  “Looks like the right place too.  So what’s the plan now?  Go in and seize things or snoop around a bit first?”  she said that with a slight chuckle as she paused waiting for the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2009)

"I would say a handful of us approach as parishioners, see what we can find out from the inside.  Better to know what we're facing before we commit ourselves too fully," Kara says.

"The rest can scout around the outside of the village, but should try not to attract attention.  If we can use Maggie as a messenger we should be able to give updates and plan things out."

With that Kara starts removing her armor, weapons, and adventurer's gear, "can I leave this here with someone?  I think it would look odd for a humble traveler to be armed with fine weapons and magical armor."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2009)

"I can take care of it." Elena told Kara.

Lyn looks at the houses and the templars flag thinking deeply. "I could polymorph myself into an elf to avoid any relation with our group. And I can bluff very well..." he grins at Heather. "Maggie can go in the town with Poe to have a look at things first"

"We need all the information first before any action. We don't want to screw this over" Elena said. "Will you go later with Lyn, Kara?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2009)

Kara nods, "though I'm not sure Lyn will want to use magic, aren't there ways that other wizards can detect magical enchantments?"

She starts sorting out a small 'traveler's pack' from her things, "if Maggie and Poe are willing to scout that sounds wise to me.  Otherwise I'm happy to go in and see for myself with Lyn.  Anyone else want to come?"

"I'd suggest the others spend the time we're gone scouting the area outside the village, and getting a plan set up in case we need a sudden escape."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2009)

Heather nods in agreement with Kara.  “Coia and I will start to deal with that.  Being a drow kind of stands out….” she said with a chuckle as she pets the big wolf.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2009)

Cissinei nods, "Poe can go with Maggie like Lyn said, she and Maggie can avoid detection. I will volunteer to go inside of the city and see what we can come up with. Most of us would look pretty unsuspicious as random travelers."

"Can I come up?" Pellegri said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2009)

"It's pretty clear that this church doesn't worship the heavens, you might stick out a bit."  Kara smiles apologetically at Pellegri.  "You'd be a great help with the scouting though.  Being able to get out is just as important as getting in."

She picks up a handful of loose dirt and starts roughing her features to look more travel worn.  "Lyn, you're coming too right?  Perhaps we should make you a little less pretty?"

((Who else is going in to the city in the first wave?))

Disguise: Not really disguising as anyone/thing specific, just trying to look more "common"
1d20+12
15+12 = 27


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2009)

"Little LESS pretty?" he couldn't understand the meaning of the line. "Why? I mean..."

"Just do it... but some scars, don't make your hair shine like gold and... that kinda stuff" Elena told the kid.

"alright, alright...." Lyn thinks for a moment and then an evil grin appears in his face. He casts the spell and he turns himself into an elf... an elf Dee, Elena and Sebastian surely must remember.... Luemus. "How about this?" he keeps his own clothes. He's not going to be dressed in druid robes or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2009)

Dee shifted nervously, "Think I'll hang back and just watch for this one," she  said examining Lyn, "These things don't go over well with me and I might mess it all up." 

"A Paladin might be a dead give away too, I guess Sebastian and Barbaneth will be waiting out this portion of things," Cissinei said.

_We kind of need a list of who's going, who's staying and all of that good stuff._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2009)

_Kara goes, obviously_

_Kurgan stays, as fun as it would be for him to go subtlety isn't his strong point._


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2009)

Lyn and maggie go.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee shifted nervously, "Think I'll hang back and just watch for this one," she  said examining Lyn, "These things don't go over well with me and I might mess it all up."
> 
> "A Paladin might be a dead give away too, I guess Sebastian and Barbaneth will be waiting out this portion of things," Cissinei said.
> 
> _We kind of need a list of who's going, who's staying and all of that good stuff._



Sebastian shrugged.  "We could always pose as parishioners if need be.  Pelor -does- provide for certain...exceptions.  But since is no need for it, I think avoiding playing dress-up is a wonderful idea.  Perhaps we can..."

He saw Lyn and did a double take.  "Luemus?  No.  Next thing I know, Orseth is going to pop out of a bush somewhere screaming bloody murder."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 4, 2009)

"I suppose I'll be staying for now."

Watching Kara, Glenn says, "be sure to man him up real good and help clear up his ambiguity. That alone should be a good enough to make him unrecognizable."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2009)

Maggie will start searching around the houses to see if there's something amiss... People behaving strangely or places who are "outlimits" with guards. 

Mean while Lyn will come out with Kara, should they go and ask for an Inn (as that's the usual thing to do).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2009)

Kara goes with Lyn into town.  She'll keep her eyes open for anything of interest (a temple perhaps?) while headed generally to the center of the village.  Any major public facilities will likely be there.

Gather Information: Generally try to get a feel for the village, -10 for avoiding attention.
1d20+19
11+19 = 30-10 = 20


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2009)

“Come on Coia let’s go…” Heather says to the big wolf and begins to circle the town.

Spot
1d20+15
7+15 = 22

Listen
1d20+14
9+14 = 23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2009)

Kurgan plops down in a comfortable-looking spot, produces a whetstone from somewhere and begins carefully inspecting his axe's blade, occasionally pausing to work out a burr and maintain the blade.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Come on Coia let?s go?? Heather says to the big wolf and begins to circle the town.



"I'll go with you," Glenn says as she moves off. He pulls the coat he was given before going into the forest over his armor.

After they get a good click away he says, "Sorry if I seem a bit stifling. The Templars are likely to have sentries posted. I'd rather you not be alone in case they make trouble. Not that I don't think you can handle it of course."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2009)

"cover yourself Heather. If someone finds you, it wont be nice if they run back screaming DROW to the town" Elena warns Glenn and Heather. She will stay with Kurgan waiting for the info. She's not the sneaky-info-gathering type. She can talk, yes, but it's been a long time since she tried the diplomacy way. In anycase, is funnier to see Lyn working in his acts. He always has something under his sleeve (besides Maggie, of course).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Maggie will start searching around the houses to see if there's something amiss... People behaving strangely or places who are "outlimits" with guards.
> 
> Mean while Lyn will come out with Kara, should they go and ask for an Inn (as that's the usual thing to do).



The Inn is right by the front of town entrance as they enter town.



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara goes with Lyn into town.  She'll keep her eyes open for anything of interest (a temple perhaps?) while headed generally to the center of the village.  Any major public facilities will likely be there.
> 
> Gather Information: Generally try to get a feel for the village, -10 for avoiding attention.
> 1d20+19
> 11+19 = 30-10 = 20



There's only one temple in town, the Arambula Temple. Most of the people in the town seem to be going about their business, before daily prayers from what Kara can gather. 

At the edge of town is a garrison where the Templar seem to be stationed, at the back of the garrison are three airships parked on a large flat field.



Kunoichirule said:


> ?Come on Coia let?s go?? Heather says to the big wolf and begins to circle the town.
> 
> Spot
> 1d20+15
> ...



As Glenn and Heather walk they encounter some of the Templar on patrol, bu they seem to pay the pair no mind. 

Cissinei sticks around to ask something of Elena, "Do you think the temple would have a library?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 5, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "cover yourself Heather. If someone finds you, it wont be nice if they run back screaming DROW to the town" Elena warns Glenn and Heather. She will stay with Kurgan waiting for the info. She's not the sneaky-info-gathering type. She can talk, yes, but it's been a long time since she tried the diplomacy way. In any case, is funnier to see Lyn working in his acts. He always has something under his sleeve (besides Maggie, of course).



Raising an eyebrow Heather nods.  ?Don?t worry.  I already thought of that.?  she says putting on the helmet Glenn gave her.  She then puts on the jacket they were given and her cloak over that.  Heather sends a well hidden smirk at Elena then continues on her way.




strongarm85 said:


> "I'll go with you," Glenn says as she moves off. He pulls the coat he was given before going into the forest over his armor.
> 
> After they get a good click away he says, "Sorry if I seem a bit stifling. The Templars are likely to have sentries posted. I'd rather you not be alone in case they make trouble. Not that I don't think you can handle it of course."



?Of course?? Heather says chuckling slightly.  ?You know?.Normally you would have had an arrow to your throat for that comment.  But, I think I will let you stick around for my amusement.  At least for a while.? she smiles slightly before again scanning the area.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As Glenn and Heather walk they encounter some of the Templar on patrol, but they seem to pay the pair no mind.



Heather glances sideways at the patrol then at Glenn but remains quiet and continues on their way as if they belong there.  Once they are out of earshot she whispers to Glenn.  ?How many patrols do you think would be out here??


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Of course?? Heather says chuckling slightly.  ?You know?.Normally you would have had an arrow to your throat for that comment.  But, I think I will let you stick around for my amusement.  At least for a while.? she smiles slightly before again scanning the area.



Glenn laughed nervously and said, "I suppose I'd better mind my mouth more closely. Of course, if you tried to do that I'd be forced to disarm you."



> Heather glances sideways at the patrol then at Glenn but remains quiet and continues on their way as if they belong there.  Once they are out of earshot she whispers to Glenn.  ?How many patrols do you think would be out here??



"Patrols are easier to judge based on a time rather than number. So if there is a patrol every five minutes or so divide that by the amount of time it takes to circle the town and that will probably be the number of patrols there are."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2009)

The town is mostly silent and groups of people pass here and there only talking in quiet tones. The temple of Arambula seems to be the main building in town, it stands at the center with its sky scraping tower and seems to function as the city hall as well as the temple. 

Templar are lightly scattered through out the town doing various things and talking to various people. In this setting the fearless warriors of Arambula don't seem quite as threatening.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 6, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn laughed nervously and said, "I suppose I'd better mind my mouth more closely. Of course, if you tried to do that I'd be forced to disarm you."
> 
> "Patrols are easier to judge based on a time rather than number. So if there is a patrol every five minutes or so divide that by the amount of time it takes to circle the town and that will probably be the number of patrols there are."



?Right??  Heather said as they continued a bit.  ?As far as your earlier comment goes??  she turned her head slightly looking him up and down behind her visor.  ?I would like to see you try it?? Heather gave a slight chuckle at the statement and continued to asses the area around the town.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 6, 2009)

"Oh, I think I can manage it," he replied with a nod and a smile, " My options _are_ limited though. Striking a woman is out of the question, and I don't think I could bear to use a weapon... I suppose that means I'd have to resort to wrestling."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2009)

"kara, I'll go and do my 'magic' on the church. If somebody asks, we are researching an ancient ruin. gotcha?" Lyn tells Kara. "If I had a charm spell this would be almost too easy"

Lyn will go to the church to ask a priest for directions on some ruins about Scarmiglione. "Good day sir/ma'm" he says with that elven accent Luemus had. "My friend and I were looking to search some ruins in our way here... but seems like we missed them. The scar-... uhm.. Scarmiglione ruins, I think they are called. Do you know, by any chances, about said ruins? How far are from here?" he will start the convo like this. 

bluff 1d20+16 → [10,16] = (26)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

The first person that Lyn asks happens to be one of the parishioners, "I don't know of any ruins and I have never heard of whatever you called it." 

Another person Lyn asked had the same story. It could have been that it wasn't common for anyone to pass through the forest.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2009)

"Well... that's a pity" he sighs scratching his head. He will turn to the walls of the church. "So... this is Arambula's church... well, had to make the trip worth it. Could you tell me about your god then? I haven't seen any other temples around. Must be pretty big around here, huh?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

"Well when the Temple of Arambula was built we tore the other Temples in the town down," said one of the men. There was a pause before he started to address the second question. "You were asking about our Church? We're a bit of a new movement--we believe in the teachings of Saint Arambula, he was martyred in the Holy City of Ghis while preaching ways that we can atone for our wrongdoings and make good in the eyes of God. The place where he died was actually a large, black jagged rock and since his death the rock has been know to bleed once a year," the man paused to rub his chin, "Anyone who sprikles the blood upon his or herself is said to be absolved of all sin." 

"Does that answer your question?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2009)

While Lyn is talking to the priest Kara will start talking with the commoners of the city, anyone that looks like he/she isn't terribly busy with other duties.

She'll ask around trying to get a feel for how people think of the church from the member level (as opposed to the evil Lich priest level).

Gather Info:
1d20+19
5+19 = 24

((Sorry, am somewhat in-and-out this weekend))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2009)

"Oh" Lyn show awe. "I see. So the stone bleeds..." he is surprised by real. "So... what kind of 'Sins' do you believe... I mean, what is a sin for Corellon might not be a sin for ... uhm... Let's say, Moradin" these are real questions for any outsider. 

Maggie will try to go inside the temple and take a look around while Lyn is busy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> While Lyn is talking to the priest Kara will start talking with the commoners of the city, anyone that looks like he/she isn't terribly busy with other duties.
> 
> She'll ask around trying to get a feel for how people think of the church from the member level (as opposed to the evil Lich priest level).
> 
> ...



From what she can gather most of the people seem devoted and love the teachings of Arambula, although they admit that the Church is somewhat secretive at times, they also admit that these secrets are more than likely for their own good. 

One of the men she talks to expresses some anger over the idea that he has to make his way to Ghis once a year with his family saying, "I just don't think its wise to close up my shop and head there--do you know how far away Ghis is?" 



soulnova said:


> "Oh" Lyn show awe. "I see. So the stone bleeds..." he is surprised by real. "So... what kind of 'Sins' do you believe... I mean, what is a sin for Corellon might not be a sin for ... uhm... Let's say, Moradin" these are real questions for any outsider.
> 
> Maggie will try to go inside the temple and take a look around while Lyn is busy.



"Lots of things are sins, being unkind, murdering without just reason, breaking marriage vows--of course there are instances where many sins are alright, but some are always sins."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2009)

"Very well... you at least made me want to write about your temple..." Lyn says with a wide smile. "I personally came from beyond the sea... and we don't have any church of arambula... I was doing a journal from my travels around the world and I hope to publish it back home. I would like to talk about your church, if that's not a problem of course. It would be a big help if I could meet someone in charge to take some notes with"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2009)

"Lady Lenora doesn't usually like speaking with visitors but it would be easy enough to get an interview with a priest or priestess," he tells Lyn.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2009)

"Wonderful, wonderful! Let me get my stuff" Lyn will then leave to find a small note book and a inkpen to write with. He will tell Kara about the interview and that Lanora is actually in town. "Try to find out about her" he whispers. After everything is said and done, he will go with these priests.

Lyn will also recast the spell before going to the interview so it doesn't end suddenly (away from praying eyes, of course).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> From what she can gather most of the people seem devoted and love the teachings of Arambula, although they admit that the Church is somewhat secretive at times, they also admit that these secrets are more than likely for their own good.
> 
> One of the men she talks to expresses some anger over the idea that he has to make his way to Ghis once a year with his family saying, "I just don't think its wise to close up my shop and head there--do you know how far away Ghis is?"



"I'll admit I'm new to the teachings," Kara begain.  "What is Ghis?  I heard of the church in Sumtra, they directed me here to learn more.  Should I have gone to Ghis instead?"  Kara puts on a slightly dejected look and waits for the man to continue.

Bluff:
1d20+21
13+21 = 34


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Wonderful, wonderful! Let me get my stuff" Lyn will then leave to find a small note book and a inkpen to write with. He will tell Kara about the interview and that Lanora is actually in town. "Try to find out about her" he whispers. After everything is said and done, he will go with these priests.
> 
> Lyn will also recast the spell before going to the interview so it doesn't end suddenly (away from praying eyes, of course).



Lyn finds that the priests and priestesses aren't within the Temple, but are in a dormitory of sorts that is off to the side. There's a good number of them and they also have guards patrolling the hallways. Templar guards. 

The Arambula Church seems to have good tastes, its vestments from what Lyn can tell are made of the finest materials and there is plenty of gold and silver adorning different parts of the building. 

When Lyn sits to talk with the priests, there are two male and one female present, the female asks, "What is it you'd like to know?" 



EvilMoogle said:


> "I'll admit I'm new to the teachings," Kara begain.  "What is Ghis?  I heard of the church in Sumtra, they directed me here to learn more.  Should I have gone to Ghis instead?"  Kara puts on a slightly dejected look and waits for the man to continue.
> 
> Bluff:
> 1d20+21
> 13+21 = 34



"You don't know Ghis? Ghis is the actual site where Saint Arambula was killed, its where the stone is said to bleed once every year...its core to the Temple's teachings."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "You don't know Ghis? Ghis is the actual site where Saint Arambula was killed, its where the stone is said to bleed once every year...its core to the Temple's teachings."



"Oh," Kara sighs slightly.  "I was hoping there might be a place for me here.  It seems like I've wandered so long...."  She lets her expression droop a bit before "steeling" herself and looking back up.  "If I have to go to Ghis to join and learn more, I suppose I will.  Can you give me some directions to it?  I haven't been in these lands long yet."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2009)

"Yes, yes, I would like to know the following... How long has the church being around? Principles of the teachings of Arambula (it would be wonderful if you have an spare text so I can quote directly later). People of importance... I dont know how do you call them. Any other important landmarks to visit... and..." Lyn was looking intriguing at his notebook as he writes the points he wants to touch "...oh yeah right! How's a normal day in the church for you? you know.... Any personal comments? Like why you joined and   why would someone else should join" he winked. Lyn hopes to drop some other key questions here and there as the chat goes on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Oh," Kara sighs slightly.  "I was hoping there might be a place for me here.  It seems like I've wandered so long...."  She lets her expression droop a bit before "steeling" herself and looking back up.  "If I have to go to Ghis to join and learn more, I suppose I will.  Can you give me some directions to it?  I haven't been in these lands long yet."



He rubbed at his face around his mouth and then said, "Well you can learn just fine here, Ghis is weeks away, it wouldn't be wise to walk without the Templars there to help with the pilgrimage," he explained, "But you can learn things right here, there's not much that Lady Lenora wouldn't know, her father is a very important figure." 



soulnova said:


> "Yes, yes, I would like to know the following... How long has the church being around? Principles of the teachings of Arambula (it would be wonderful if you have an spare text so I can quote directly later). People of importance... I dont know how do you call them. Any other important landmarks to visit... and..." Lyn was looking intriguing at his notebook as he writes the points he wants to touch "...oh yeah right! How's a normal day in the church for you? you know.... Any personal comments? Like why you joined and   why would someone else should join" he winked. Lyn hopes to drop some other key questions here and there as the chat goes on.



They handed Lyn a small book, "There's not much to read there, but we don't have any important people besides Saint Arambula and the Church leader--Zargabaath. When it comes to landmarks, there's just the Holy City, Ghis. We're a simple Church and there's no exact record of how long we have been around, I would say its only been a few decades." 

There was a pause, "We all joined to better help others get closer to Arambula's teachings and to help them atone for their wrongdoings, there's so much pain out there and much of it could be done away with if people just atoned."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He rubbed at his face around his mouth and then said, "Well you can learn just fine here, Ghis is weeks away, it wouldn't be wise to walk without the Templars there to help with the pilgrimage," he explained, "But you can learn things right here, there's not much that Lady Lenora wouldn't know, her father is a very important figure."



Kara smiles, "Lady Lenora runs the temple here?  I'd like to meet her very much."  She blushes slightly, "I've... I've been looking for so long for a place where I could truly belong.  Do you think Lady Lenora can help me?  What's she like?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 8, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Oh, I think I can manage it," he replied with a nod and a smile, " My options _are_ limited though. Striking a woman is out of the question, and I don't think I could bear to use a weapon... I suppose that means I'd have to resort to wrestling."



?Wrestling?  Now that could be fun??  Heather said with a giggle looking at Glenn.  ?Don?t really see much going around the village.  So far only one patrol.  Maybe this will be a little easier then we thought.  But, I don?t like the feel of that?so what now?? Heather continues to scan the area while Coia stays a little ahead of them.

Heather Spot:
1d20+15
17+15 = 32

Listen:
1d20+14
10+14 = 24

Coia Spot
1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Listen
1d20+6
15+6 = 21


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 8, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Wrestling?  Now that could be fun??  Heather said with a giggle looking at Glenn.  ?Don?t really see much going around the village.  So far only one patrol.  Maybe this will be a little easier then we thought.  But, I don?t like the feel of that?so what now?? Heather continues to scan the area while Coia stays a little ahead of them.



"From the air I could probably get a good view, but man riding on a griffin would likely attract a lot of attention during the day, so I wouldn't be able to look until night. My eyes aren't sell suited for doing that though. I'm willing to bet though that you could get a much clearer view than I could if you wanted to go up."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2009)

Back at the "base camp" Kurgan continues his methodical work on his axe carefully working over the edge of the blade making sure it is razor sharp.  After a brief time he glances up at Elana.

"Yer quite the warrior lass.  Sure'n Claggedin smiled on your fight back with the beastie."  He pauses a moment to work on a spot on the axe blade then continues, "I didn't think Human women took up arms in battle very often.  What leads you to be out here in the middle of nowhere fighting?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2009)

Lyn will take the book giving many thanks to the priest/ess. "Oh! one last thing! In my way here I saw some soldiers... I believe they are yours. Templars, am I right? Are they your kind of Paladin. I have a friend who I guess would like to join you if so... she's a lost soul looking for a place to call home. If there any requirement to join your staff as templars? I left her back in the Magic City so I could send her a message in about two or three days."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 9, 2009)

“Right…um…”  Heather looked at the man standing next to her then turned her eyes toward the sky.  _‘At least it will tell me if I trust him…’ _she thought to herself then nods.  “Maybe we can do that tonight…” Heather mumbled slightly still looking at the sky.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiles, "Lady Lenora runs the temple here?  I'd like to meet her very much."  She blushes slightly, "I've... I've been looking for so long for a place where I could truly belong.  Do you think Lady Lenora can help me?  What's she like?"



"Lenora is a bit of a private person, she doesn't meet with people often unless its her father or some one else from higher up in the Church, but she does preform services once a week." 



Kunoichirule said:


> ?Wrestling?  Now that could be fun??  Heather said with a giggle looking at Glenn.  ?Don?t really see much going around the village.  So far only one patrol.  Maybe this will be a little easier then we thought.  But, I don?t like the feel of that?so what now?? Heather continues to scan the area while Coia stays a little ahead of them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Heather spots nothing of any interest. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Back at the "base camp" Kurgan continues his methodical work on his axe carefully working over the edge of the blade making sure it is razor sharp.  After a brief time he glances up at Elana.
> 
> "Yer quite the warrior lass.  Sure'n Claggedin smiled on your fight back with the beastie."  He pauses a moment to work on a spot on the axe blade then continues, "I didn't think Human women took up arms in battle very often.  What leads you to be out here in the middle of nowhere fighting?"



Dee chuckles at the Dwarf, "That's not a right assumption to make, since I've known her Elena has demonstrated nothing but great prowess in battle--her only fault is that she's not ruthless."



soulnova said:


> Lyn will take the book giving many thanks to the priest/ess. "Oh! one last thing! In my way here I saw some soldiers... I believe they are yours. Templars, am I right? Are they your kind of Paladin. I have a friend who I guess would like to join you if so... she's a lost soul looking for a place to call home. If there any requirement to join your staff as templars? I left her back in the Magic City so I could send her a message in about two or three days."



"The recruitment process for the Templar Order is rigorous. You would first need to prove loyalty, but any Priest here could ordain her into the path," said one of the Priests. 

It seems Pellegri has followed Lyn, she flies from her hiding spot and circles Lyn's head, "So are we all going to join the Templars?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Glenn chuckled lightly and said, "I can't blame you for being a bit apprehensive. The first time riding on a Griffin isn't easy. Even Skylark was nervous when he was first leaning to fly and its part of his nature. But, you haven't got much to worry about, Skylark and I are closely bonded. We're even share thoughts and feelings with each other. Being near him is like being near me. I wont let anything happen to you, and neither will he."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2009)

"Ahahaha, Pellegri! My friend... Is rude to interrupt a conversation." he looks back the the priest. "I'm sorry, Don't mind her." 

"Pellegri... I heard there are some mischievous foxes plotting to eat Maggie... would you care to take a look in the town for them?" he asks the anchorn. "Well, I will tell my friend about the Templars. I should get going now... I appreciate the time you gave me. If I manage to publish my journal, I'll be sure to send a copy here. Excuse me"

Lyn doesn't want to take any chances with Pellegri around. "Let's go find those foxes, Pellegri"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Ahahaha, Pellegri! My friend... Is rude to interrupt a conversation." he looks back the the priest. "I'm sorry, Don't mind her."
> 
> "Pellegri... I heard there are some mischievous foxes plotting to eat Maggie... would you care to take a look in the town for them?" he asks the anchorn. "Well, I will tell my friend about the Templars. I should get going now... I appreciate the time you gave me. If I manage to publish my journal, I'll be sure to send a copy here. Excuse me"
> 
> Lyn doesn't want to take any chances with Pellegri around. "Let's go find those foxes, Pellegri"



As they leave the room Pellegri realizes something is wrong. 

Sense Motive: 
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

"Why are you trying to lie?" she asks blatantly.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2009)

"Oh well, *I made up the fox part*, Pellegri, but in any case is really rude to interrupt people just like that. You can't just appear out of nowhere with unknown people. Imagine if I was discussing more important matters, they would freak out! One does not see an anchorn everyday. We should leave now. Where are the horses?" he asks the anchorn. "Oh, I know... Take this to Glenn." he hands over the 'arambula text' "It would be a pity if I lost it in the way. Can you do that?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Oh well, *I made up the fox part*, Pellegri, but in any case is really rude to interrupt people just like that. You can't just appear out of nowhere with unknown people. Imagine if I was discussing more important matters, they would freak out! One does not see an anchorn everyday. We should leave now. Where are the horses?" he asks the anchorn. "Oh, I know... Take this to Glenn." he hands over the 'arambula text' "It would be a pity if I lost it in the way. Can you do that?"



Pellegri's light turns a deep blue shade, "This is a *book*," she says as the book falls from Lyn's hands and plops onto the ground, "I can't carry something that heavy..." 

The little Archon pauses for a moment and then figures, "I can teleport with it, but I don't know where Glenn is...do you want me to take it back to where the horses and that cat are?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2009)

"I guess" Lyn shrugs "Just dont let it get lost alright?" Then he will hurry back to the others. He hopes Kara had better luck than he had.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2009)

Pellegri teleports away to find Glenn (which will take her some time) 

While this is going on Lyn returns to the others, most of them are where he left them, although Glenn, Heather, and Kara are gone. 

Cissinei approaches Glenn, eagerly playing with her fingers as she does, "What did you find out?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2009)

He gives her his notes as he dispels the polymorph spell. "Not much really. They wont let me get to the daughter and seem pretty good in the outside. The only thing I didn't know if that the followers must travel to some stone that bleeds where Arambula died. That's all. They say the blood will clean your sins and stuff." he explains.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2009)

Cissinei made an odd face, "The blood, do they like drink it?" she seemed uneasy at the thought of someone drinking blood. She pulled the hair back from her face and sighed, "There's just something odd going on here it seems--did you even catch a glimpse of this lady?" 

Somewhere across the field, Pellegri finally hunts down Glenn and manages to give him the book as he is about to lift off with Skylark and Heather, "Lyn said to um, bring this to you."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2009)

maggie is still trying to get inside the templars barracks.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 10, 2009)

“Okay…where do you want me to sit?  In front of or behind you?” Heather nods in agreement and moves to get on Skylark while clipping her helmet to her belt.  “Coia you go back…”  she begins then spots Pellegri while she gives the book to Glenn.  “Um…what’s that for?”  Heather asks pointing at the book.  “Why did he want Glenn to have it?”


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei made an odd face, "The blood, do they like drink it?" she seemed uneasy at the thought of someone drinking blood. She pulled the hair back from her face and sighed, "There's just something odd going on here it seems--did you even catch a glimpse of this lady?"
> 
> Somewhere across the field, Pellegri finally hunts down Glenn and manages to give him the book as he is about to lift off with Skylark and Heather, "Lyn said to um, bring this to you."



"Thank you," Glenn smiled and said as he opened the book and began to quickly skim threw a few pages to figure out what it is. 



Kunoichirule said:


> ?Okay?where do you want me to sit?  In front of or behind you?? Heather nods in agreement and moves to get on Skylark while clipping her helmet to her belt.  ?Coia you go back??  she begins then spots Pellegri while she gives the book to Glenn.  ?Um?what?s that for??  Heather asks pointing at the book.  ?Why did he want Glenn to have it??



Glenn looked up and said, "Sit in the front, I use our link to help guide him but he takes care of the rest on his own, so I don't need to be in the front. Plus I wont be blocking your view and if anything happens I'll be right behind you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> maggie is still trying to get inside the templars barracks.



Maggie can get inside but she will find nothing out of the ordinary. _What's she specifically looking for? 
_ 


Kunoichirule said:


> ?Okay?where do you want me to sit?  In front of or behind you?? Heather nods in agreement and moves to get on Skylark while clipping her helmet to her belt.  ?Coia you go back??  she begins then spots Pellegri while she gives the book to Glenn.  ?Um?what?s that for??  Heather asks pointing at the book.  ?Why did he want Glenn to have it??



Pellegri wobbles side to side, "I don't know," she says in a tiny distressed voice, "I'm just trying to do what I'm told!" 



strongarm85 said:


> "Thank you," Glenn smiled and said as he opened the book and began to quickly skim threw a few pages to figure out what it is.



"You're welcome!"

Before teleporting away she says, "Everyone is back at the meeting site except Kara."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2009)

Maggie will look for papers with important looks, like orders for the templars. Also, she will  try to overhear conversations relating angels, ships, father lamosa or his daughter. If she doesn't find anything else, she will come back to Lyn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Maggie will look for papers with important looks, like orders for the templars. Also, she will  try to overhear conversations relating angels, ships, father lamosa or his daughter. If she doesn't find anything else, she will come back to Lyn.



Maggie searches around and none of the Templar seem to have orders other than stay and guard the town. There are rumors floating about that that someone tried to assassinate Lamosa in Persephone, but there's no clue between anyone as to who it was and its said he survived.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2009)

((Sorry, I was semi away yesterday))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Lenora is a bit of a private person, she doesn't meet with people often unless its her father or some one else from higher up in the Church, but she does preform services once a week."



Kara nods, "I can understand that, I'm sure she has a lot of pressure keeping her occupied.  She does services you say?  When is that?  Even if I can't speak with her, it would be nice to at least hear her in person."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2009)

Maggie hurries back to Lyn. "Ahh... there you are!" he snickers as he takes the small rat in his hands. "Aha... yeah... I see" the rat squeals and *speaks* in RAT. "Well... nothing in the realm of scary things from other planes. Just normal stuff and rumors of Lamosa's 'failed' murder attempt... hehehehe"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 11, 2009)

?Well that was strange??  Heather says thinking about the little ball of light.  ?Anything interesting?? she asks sliding on to Skylark not without a little trepidation.  ?Coia?go back to the others.  Though hunt a little first if you want?? Heather tells the big wolf.

Coia yips wagging his tail a bit before taking off in the general direction of the group.

?Um?ready when you are?? Heather gives a small smile.  When Glenn gets on Skylark she will lean back against the wall of metal behind her.  ?Just don?t let me fall??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Sorry, I was semi away yesterday))
> 
> Kara nods, "I can understand that, I'm sure she has a lot of pressure keeping her occupied.  She does services you say?  When is that?  Even if I can't speak with her, it would be nice to at least hear her in person."



"Actually the next of them should be tomorrow, she even selects three or four women from the service to go for a special vocation, its a very sacred thing, people sometimes travel from around here just to get the chance." 



soulnova said:


> Maggie hurries back to Lyn. "Ahh... there you are!" he snickers as he takes the small rat in his hands. "Aha... yeah... I see" the rat squeals and *speaks* in RAT. "Well... nothing in the realm of scary things from other planes. Just normal stuff and rumors of Lamosa's 'failed' murder attempt... hehehehe"



Cissinei looks to Lyn, "You know that might mean that people don't know Lamosa is a Liche, if he didn't want them to know, he would just tell them that he wasn't really killed--as Desi can tell us he clearly was dead." 

Barbaneth nods, "This bodes well for the people of the Church, it may be that not all of them are evil..."

"But how do we even know Lenora is evil?" asked Madeleine, "We've never met the woman and all we have to go on is Ava's word--a woman whom we only met the day she told us all of these things. I think you're too eager to go through with this Barbaneth, we should tred cautiously."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2009)

"There's only one way to find out" said Elena. "We should pay her a visit soon. Still, we need to wait for Kara first" she goes to keep watch for her return.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 11, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Well that was strange??  Heather says thinking about the little ball of light.  ?Anything interesting?? she asks sliding on to Skylark not without a little trepidation.  ?Coia?go back to the others.  Though hunt a little first if you want?? Heather tells the big wolf.
> 
> Coia yips wagging his tail a bit before taking off in the general direction of the group.
> 
> ?Um?ready when you are?? Heather gives a small smile.  When Glenn gets on Skylark she will lean back against the wall of metal behind her.  ?Just don?t let me fall??



"It looks like Arambula Church's holy book. It doesn't look like there is a lot in it yet," Glenn puts the book away into one of Skylark's saddle bags.

Taking a seat directly behind heather and places his hands on her waist, "Don't worry, I wont let you fall. Be careful though, we're going to take off fast!"

Skylark took off quick to gain altitude over flying away from the walled town. After they get some altitude they swing back around towards the town. At first, they're not going to actually cross over the town at all, and just circle around until perimeter.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Actually the next of them should be tomorrow, she even selects three or four women from the service to go for a special vocation, its a very sacred thing, people sometimes travel from around here just to get the chance."



Kara smiles, "I'm glad I got here when I did.  I'll be sure to be there for it.  Thank you for answering my questions, hopefully I'll see you again soon."

After saying her farewells Kara will take a few more minutes looking around the village and then discretely slip back to where the party is waiting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiles, "I'm glad I got here when I did.  I'll be sure to be there for it.  Thank you for answering my questions, hopefully I'll see you again soon."
> 
> After saying her farewells Kara will take a few more minutes looking around the village and then discretely slip back to where the party is waiting.



Once Kara is back the only people still out are Heather and Glenn. Cissinei comments, "Well Kara's here--has anyone else noticed that Glenn and Heather have been kind of _close_?" there was something dreamy in Cissinei's eyes, "I think its kind of romantic...you know?" she clasped her hands together up close to her face.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2009)

Lyn looked back. "Are you jealous, Cissi?" said the kid with a giggle. "We have an evil cult in our hands. Whatever the palladin and the drow do in their spare time is up to them." he shrugged and went to check on Kara's info and compare it with his. "Anything relevant? My incursion didn't get beyond the normal stuff"

Elena in the other hand, was a little blushed when Dee spoke of Glenn and Heather. "Yeah, I might have noticed... a little... maybe..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn looked back. "Are you jealous, Cissi?" said the kid with a giggle. "We have an evil cult in our hands. Whatever the palladin and the drow do in their spare time is up to them." he shrugged and went to check on Kara's info and compare it with his. "Anything relevant? My incursion didn't get beyond the normal stuff"



Cissinei face went a little flushed, "No-no, I'm not jealous!" she protested perhaps a little too strongly. "I've just never...nevermind--come here, Poe!" she called the cat to her so that it jumped onto her shoulder and perched at the side of her face, "There you go," she handed the cat a little piece of meat.



soulnova said:


> Elena in the other hand, was a little blushed when Dee spoke of Glenn and Heather. "Yeah, I might have noticed... a little... maybe..."



Madeleine folded her arms and leaned down on her bow, "Well maybe the lass will relax a little if she gets her rocks off..." the words seemed to just slip out, "oh, pardon me." 

This made Cissinei even more nervous and she tried to change the subject, looking to Lyn, "Did you get an Inn--a room at the Inn, did you get some of them--like seperate ones," she said as she fought to act normal.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2009)

A brief flash of complicated emotions washed over Kara's face before being replaced with her normal cool, "they are taking their time with the scouting, aren't they?  Wonder what has them distracted...."  She grins somewhat impishly as she lets her voice trail off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee shook her head, "Relax, all," she started, "I'm sure nothing is getting inserted anywhere with those two." She paused to light a cigarette, "Something tells me that Glenn wouldn't know what to do if she offered it--the man's liable to fall in a barrel of tits and come out sucking 'is thumb," Dee said with a snicker.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2009)

Kara paced idly, "I was joking -- mostly.  But I do hope they return soon, I don't want to go through everything twice and I'd like to get back to town before long if possible.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2009)

At the takeoff Heather muffles a small squeak and cringes back against the wall of armor behind her.  After her heart rate slows she will look down at the ground below them and check what she can see going on.

Spot:
1d20+15
18+15 = 33


Coia wanders back toward the group grabbing a small mouse or two for a snack.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> At the takeoff Heather muffles a small squeak and cringes back against the wall of armor behind her.  After her heart rate slows she will look down at the ground below them and check what she can see going on.
> 
> Spot:
> 1d20+15
> ...



Nothing out of the ordinary can be seen from the air.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2009)

After scanning the ground for a while Heather sighs and shakes her head.  Leaning back she looks up and over her shoulder at him.  “Sorry my chunk of meat.  There just isn’t anything to see.  Should we go find the others then?”  Heather asks sighing almost contently before clearing her throat but doesn’t pull away from him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> After scanning the ground for a while Heather sighs and shakes her head.  Leaning back she looks up and over her shoulder at him.  ?Sorry my chunk of meat.  There just isn?t anything to see.  Should we go find the others then??  Heather asks sighing almost contently before clearing her throat but doesn?t pull away from him.



Glenn smiled and leaned forward slightly and circled his arms around her waist and said, "There may not be anything to see down there, but I've got plenty to see right here."

He learned forward and bent his head around to give Heather a lingering kiss.

After breaking the kiss he says, "I wish the two of us could go somewhere right now, but by now I'm betting the others are probably waiting on us."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2009)

Heather’s sigh was one of contentment and frustration.  She continued to look up at him after he broke the kiss and gently caressed the cheek she had hit days earlier.  “Your right.  We should go back…” Heather said looking forward actually feeling safe with the man.  “Damn…I know I am getting soft…to soft…it‘s his fault the big bastard…” she thought to herself trying to be angry but a smile flitted on her lips.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Glenn kissed Heather again and tightened his hold around her as Skylark broke off from their current route and re-angled to descend on the Party's position.  As usual, Skylark calls out to announce their presence as they come in for their landing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

The party can hear Skylark announcing himself even before they see Glenn and Heather riding the great beast in. Once reunited the party makes their way down to the Inn where they can meet in doors, since there were guards wandering about. It seems that when they enter no attention is drawn to them.

At the Inn the group is offered free room service food in honor of a special Arambulian Holiday. Once in the room, the group actually has space to eat and discuss what has happened at length...

CHAPTER THREE:
* False Prophet

**EXP @ Chapter End:
1,500 for all members
*​


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2009)

"Is she good?" Lyn winks at Glenn, only to be countered with an elbow punch in his ribs from Elena. The hit takes all the air from his lung. "Not... *GASP*...fair *GASP*" The sorcerer bends over his chair.

"Lyn didn't get anything beyond normal... some traditions and sacred places. I fear the only with some guilt here would be the Templars themselves under the order of Lamosa. We still need to check on his daughter... what was her name, again?" 

Lyn is still bend, trying to recover from the hit. Elena pays him no mind.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2009)

"Lenora," Kara pipes in.  "And apparently our timing is good, she normally keeps hidden away but she will be performing a ceremony tomorrow."

"That gives us a few options.  We can go for the quick and direct approach, but it will be crowded."  She pauses to elaborate, "apparently followers come from all around to be here today, and I doubt any of them will take kindly on anything we do."

"Alternatively, she apparently picks several girls for special placement in the church.  If we can arrange to have one of us amongst those, we could have a more private chance to act.  But I don't know how they pick the girls, so we may not be able to assure our place.  And we don't know what happens to them so it may be dangerous in that respect."

She shrugs, "lastly we could simply make a strike at the airships while everyone is at the ceremony.  Chances are they will be the least defended they ever will be then.  There are three in town, so we'll need to sabotage two of them and escape with the last.  That needs to be part of the plan no matter what we do."

"Personally I would like to see for myself what is going on, so given the chance I'd like to see this woman herself, to help judge if it is widely spread through the church or simply Lamosa himself that is causing problems.  As such I'd rather see a 'capture' plan over an assassination."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Lenora," Kara pipes in.  "And apparently our timing is good, she normally keeps hidden away but she will be performing a ceremony tomorrow."
> 
> "That gives us a few options.  We can go for the quick and direct approach, but it will be crowded."  She pauses to elaborate, "apparently followers come from all around to be here today, and I doubt any of them will take kindly on anything we do."
> 
> ...



"Stealing one of the airships won't take but four people to do," Dee said, "I asked the the Captain on the Lightening Runner how many men it took to start one. And I am confident in my ability to fly it out of there," she said. 

Madeleine piped up, "Why are we capturing her?" she asked, "Keeping captives takes effort and they're trouble, plus if she's a divine caster it could cause is a whole world of trouble, you can get information out of her without keeping her captive," she looked to Sebastian, "Zone of Truth..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Stealing one of the airships won't take but four people to do," Dee said, "I asked the the Captain on the Lightening Runner how many men it took to start one. And I am confident in my ability to fly it out of there," she said.


Kara nods, "probably best for you to lead a group to secure one airship then.  I do think we should do what we can to disable the other ships at the same time."  She pauses, "I'm confident in your ability to fly it, but I don't want to test ourselves with ship-to-ship combat if we can help it."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine piped up, "Why are we capturing her?" she asked, "Keeping captives takes effort and they're trouble, plus if she's a divine caster it could cause is a whole world of trouble, you can get information out of her without keeping her captive," she looked to Sebastian, "Zone of Truth..."



Kara sighs, "I'm not going to condone killing what might well be an innocent woman.  This Lenora hasn't done anything to us, and as far as I can tell this village is fairly quiet.  The people aren't all evil creatures and we have no idea how much of the church is behind Lamosa's actions.  Kidnapping her to get answers I can understand.  Killing her and whatever innocents get in her way?  I won't stand for."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara nods, "probably best for you to lead a group to secure one airship then.  I do think we should do what we can to disable the other ships at the same time."  She pauses, "I'm confident in your ability to fly it, but I don't want to test ourselves with ship-to-ship combat if we can help it."



Dee nodded, "Oh of course, we could easily torch those ships or do other things to them, that was the plan all along," she said. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara sighs, "I'm not going to condone killing what might well be an innocent woman.  This Lenora hasn't done anything to us, and as far as I can tell this village is fairly quiet.  The people aren't all evil creatures and we have no idea how much of the church is behind Lamosa's actions.  Kidnapping her to get answers I can understand.  Killing her and whatever innocents get in her way?  I won't stand for."



"I didn't go into town, but no one is talking about killing innocents, but we were told by Ava that this woman was no good...I'm sure all we have to do is dig deeper--I mean there has to be a reason she's so private."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2009)

Lyn finally recovers. "well... *sigh* you could easily be in the -young maiden- team or the -Let's blast those ships- team. Count me in." Lyn moves to the next chair so Elena doesn't get him again. 

"Fighting a Cleric can be a pain..." she turns to Sebastian "I dont want to repeat that last 'Hold person' spell on me. Not without old Lars."

"Blindness is a good start" said Lyn out loud. "Then you just grab her from the hands so she can't cast anything... Let's gag her too. You can never be sure what tricks she could have" explained the sorcerer. "We need a monk" he sighed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee nodded, "Oh of course, we could easily torch those ships or do other things to them, that was the plan all along," she said.


Kara nods, "I'll leave that to you then.  Securing a way out has to be our priority, so I would say pick whomever you need."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I didn't go into town, but no one is talking about killing innocents, but we were told by Ava that this woman was no good...I'm sure all we have to do is dig deeper--I mean there has to be a reason she's so private."



"I'm sure there is, but we don't have a lot of time to find out.  And worse anyone we ask here isn't likely to tell us anything bad, and asking too many questions will seem suspicious.  I can try to find out what I can though."

She pauses, "but to be fair, do we really know much more about Ava than we do Lenora?"  She shrugs, "personally I would like to speak with this Lenora in person, or at least listen to her tomorrow.  But that won't leave us much time to decide what to do."

"Easier would be to snatch her and fly off, ask her questions at our leisure later.  If it turns out she's as bad as her father we can decide what to do then.  And if it is the case we can hopefully make sure _her_ death sticks at least.  If she's not as bad as her father, then we could potentially make a strong ally out of her."

((She's secretive because someone already tried to kill her.   'Course Kara doesn't know that))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 12, 2009)

_Madeleine piped up, "Why are we capturing her?" she asked, "Keeping captives takes effort and they're trouble, plus if she's a divine caster it could cause is a whole world of trouble, you can get information out of her without keeping her captive," she looked to Sebastian, "Zone of Truth..." _

Sebastian paced about for a bit, and then spoke.  "Madeleine is correct.  There is little reason to capture her.  If you hold someone against their will, it signals hostile intent, and will provoke them into being defensive, which will accomplish nothing.  The key is to appear innocuous."

The Cleric launched into something that approached a parable.  "When I was very small--and very hungry, I attempted to cook a frog by placing it into boiling water.  Each time it would leap out and I would have to chase it.  After a while, I decided to try something new.  I placed it in a pot of cold water, and gradually heated it up.  The frog never moved, slowly getting used to the water as it got warmer.  Eventually, he was cooked and dead.  The point is, everyone is used to their own sort of water.  You must start there, or you won't get anywhere.  I would suggest investigating the women who have been specially selected by Lenora."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 12, 2009)

"Actually, regarding the "priest" in the Arambula church. I've seem to remember being told in Sumtra that the abilities displayed by the Arambula priest are more in keeping with Arcane Spell Casters than Divine. It could be that they are wizards pretending to be priest."

While he's thinking about it, he takes out the book that Pelegri gave him earlier from Lyn and begins to read over it to see what kind of insight he can get.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2009)

"By capturing her we can at least attempt to make our side of the story.  She may be hostile to us from the way she's treated but I'd still rather see her hostile to us then dead if she turns out to be better than her father."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2009)

"Well, I would like to try to infiltrate her ranks as one of the maidens first..." Elena crossed her arms. "I mean, I don't have anything against the steal-and-run but... the whole town would be upon us. If we infiltrate and realize she's truly a rotten apple as her father... "

"-We decapitate her" Lyn interrupted her. 

"Uh... well... I was thinking on stop her for once but..."

"No, no... I mean, IF they have truly some priest with them, they could cast the speak with death spell. We can't leave the head." explained Lyn "Isn't that right, Sebastian?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

"I'm unsure if the spell will work unless she wants it to," Barbaneth said, "What I mean to say is that if someone wouldn't answer in life, it would be unlikely they would in death--or at least that was my understanding of it," he said. 

Cissinei nodded, "Perhaps the disenbodied head could could tell the people of this town the truth of Arambula, if we cast the zone of truth and then do the other spell..."

edit: 

Dee looked to Heather, "Well how about you? Did you spot anything while you were out...anything worth mentioning," her words might not have been suggestive, but her tone was. 

"I guess I will look into this spell casting thing," Cissinei muttered.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 13, 2009)

Heather scowled at Dee then glanced at Glenn for a moment before shaking her head.  “We saw one patrol on the ground then tried from the air.  Nothing interesting up there either…” she finished the comment by bending down and giving Coia a good scratch before looking up at the group once more.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 13, 2009)

"Zone of Truth would not help I'm afraid. While it does prevent everyone within it from telling a lie, it does not force them to give information when asked a question," Glenn pointed out.

"The thing we have to remember here is that we have no way of knowing yet if Lemosa's daughter is in fact as evil as he is, or how many followers are in the know. What we need is a test. A way test to her, to figure out how she stands.  Barbaneth and I should be able to determine if she's evil or not, but the ability doesn't always work and its possible to get a false reading. She is too unapproachable for observation and discussion to work. We should come up with an another option, kidnapping and murder should only be used as a last resort."

"What we really need is a plan. Luckily I've thought of one."

"Tomorrow at the ceremony, I'll crash the proceedings and tell the whole town most of the truth. I'll tell them about the lich's attacks and and even go into detail about how escaped on the airships, and even the describe the creatures and what happened to Joshua. While I do this, I'll simply leave out two key pieces of information. I wont say that Lamosa is the Lich, and I wont say that the airships he escaped on where flying the Templar's flag."

"The people there will naturally assume that since I'm coming to warn them that the Arambula church had nothing to do with what happened, so rather than being weary of me, they'll be more accepting, maybe even gracious that they're receiving the news in time to prepare. This will keep Lenora from moving against me publicly as well, even if she's as evil as her father she still has appearances to maintain."

"If she knows about Lamosa, she will probably feel like I know too much, which means any act to silence me would need to take place behind closed door. She would ask to speak with me about the matter in more detail in private. If that happens, it will create the greatest opportunity, as well as the greatest risk. The real question is how to proceed from there?"

"I could politely refuse, but that would just make her more suspicious and we wouldn't get anything out of it."

"If I agree the meeting, it would likely take place in a spot where I would be completely cut off from and where she would have the advantage if she proved to be more powerful than me. If I never came back at all, her intentions would be perfectly clear to the rest of you though and you could move accordingly. But to be honest I any plan that requires us pointlessly sacrifice our lives to achieve a goal is just plane stupid."

"So that leaves us with a third plan. Agree the meeting, but insist that the meeting take place here, in this Inn. If that happens, we can simply set up an ambush in advanced. If she decides to attack we can overwhelm her quickly and capture her. Using her as a hostage, we take control of one of their air ships, and once we get it in the air we use the weapons on the captured ship to disable the other two so they don't follow us."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

"Just one patrol? Seems a little lax for a town this size," Barbaneth said ignoring Dee's joke, "I might take a look tomorrow during the early morning hours, see what I can find." 

((edit))

"That plan sounds fine," Cissinei said. 

Its not long before the party will have to sleep, the days of travel have been long and the party hasn't had ample time to sleep in the last few days. When everyone is sleep, they have a dream. What's odd about this dream is that they find themselves together in a fog filled room--the kind of room that would be in a dungeon.

There's about six inches of water on the floor and they are all outfitted for battle. The walls are large gray bricks and the seem to extend up as far as the eye can see. The ceiling, if there is one is so distant that it can't be seen. Instead things just fade to black. 

Each of the four walls is lined with torches but the room is very spacious and mostly dark. This place looks like nothing the party has seen thus far and its definitely not a familiar place. 

If it is a dream, try as they might, they can't rouse themselves from it and even the Elvan members of the party are there. For some reason things seem and feel too real for comfort...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 13, 2009)

"Somehow I don't think we're dreaming," Glenn said to the others as he scanned the walls looking for a door. While he's at it he takes out his bow and notches an arrow, "Everyone stay behind me, I'm going to see how high the ceiling is."

After pulling back on the sting he fires an arrow almost strait up into the air, bent forward a few degrees to keep the arrow from potentially coming back down and striking him accidentally. While he's at it he tries to listen for how long it takes to hear the sound of it hitting something, be it he ceiling of the floor they're he's standing on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

After a long while the arrow arcs back down and clatters against the stone floor with a little splash of water. The ceiling is seemingly at an amazing distance from the floor.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2009)

((Are there exits to this room?))

"And yet," Kara began, "If this is some sort of trap it seems foolish to bring us all here together."

Sense Motive: What's Kara's gut impression?
1d20+21
15+21 = 36
((Dream?  Not a dream?  Trap?  Etc.))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 13, 2009)

“Your right…Something here just doesn’t feel right…” Heather mumbles.  She will use her Dancing lights.  Four sphere’s of light will move upward to 170ft or until they hit the ceiling then move down and circle around the group to see if anything is in the shadows.  Heather also scans the area.

Spot:
1d20+15
9+15 = 24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Are there exits to this room?))
> 
> "And yet," Kara began, "If this is some sort of trap it seems foolish to bring us all here together."
> 
> ...



There are no windows, doors or cracks in the brick. 

Kara's gut tells her that its not a dream. 



Kunoichirule said:


> ?Your right?Something here just doesn?t feel right?? Heather mumbles.  She will use her Dancing lights.  Four sphere?s of light will move upward to 170ft or until they hit the ceiling then move down and circle around the group to see if anything is in the shadows.  Heather also scans the area.
> 
> Spot:
> 1d20+15
> 9+15 = 24



There's nothing but brick, mist, water and a few candles.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2009)

Kara shakes her head, "I don't understand why were here but I don't think this is a dream.  Maybe we're together as some sort of test?"  She shrugs.

"Even if that's not the case, our first task seems to be finding a way out of here."

She'll start a slow search along the walls looking for any hidden doors or devices that may give more information.

Search:
1d20+8
3+8 = 11 (Bleh)

Spot:
1d20+17
12+17 = 29


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

There's nothing found, even as Madeleine helps with the search. The room seems to be long, expansive in all directions, but there's eventually a corner and there's nothing. 

It takes about ten minutes to conduct a proper search of the area. 

A moment later a loud, wailing sound fills the air. It's a familiar noise, the same as the one heard in Polvo. The room seems to grow darker now.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 13, 2009)

Glenn takes a quick look around for Skylark and tries to use his bond to gain a mental link with him. While he does this he says, "Everyone stay together and try to move as little as possible."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2009)

Glenn is unable to contact his mount. 

Lyn notices that Maggie isn't with him and Poe seems to be absent as well as Pellegri. There's a hollow sound from somewhere nearby like a wail and the mist seems to form shapes and curl into forms. But it could just be their minds playing tricks on them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2009)

Kara gives one last futile look around for options then sighs.  "I'd guess we better get ready for the worst.  Let's fall back against a wall and get ready for the worst."

She'll work to direct the front-line fighters up and the spellcasters/archers/etc to the rear.

---------------

"Finally, enough with the games and tricks, lets have us a good brawl!"  Kurgan pulls his axe out and makes ready, "We'll kill your beasties and then we're commin' for you!"  He shouts echoing into the void of the room.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 13, 2009)

"Careful now," Glenn said, "If they're like the last ones we met they won't have eyes and rely on movement. Sloshing around too much will draw them to us. Moving very much could provoke an attack."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2009)

One of the shapes seems more fluid than the others as it moves and it lumbers through the darkness. A tormented groan escapes the bulbous figure as its silhouette waddles through the mist, _this one is the real thing._

It's body fat, oozing and cancerous; shaking vilely with each slow step. Some of the sores on the creature rupture and leak onto the ground as it moves. As it comes into view its obvious more and more this is no Human and like nothing they'd seen the last time they'd been in this type of fog. 

The candles light it badly but most of the party can still make out most of it, its hideous.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2009)

"Ooh, I like 'im, lots to hit!"  Kurgan lets loose a roar and readies to fight.

HP: 141/141

AC:	20 (24) = 10 +10[Armor] +0[Dex] (+4 against giants)
Touch:	10 (14) = 10 +0[Dex] (+4 against giants)
FF:	20 = 10 +10[Armor] +0[Dex]

Fort:	+14 = +2[Cleric] +4[Fighter] +3[DAL] +5[Con] (+2 against poison and/or spells)
Ref:	+03 = +0[Cleric] +1[Fighter] +0[DAL] +2[Dex] (+2 against spells)
Will:	+06 = +2[Cleric] +1[Fighter] +0[DAL] +3[Wis] (+2 against spells)

Init:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17

Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 




CHAAAAARGE!  (-2 AC until his action next turn)

Moves up to 40' and hits with one power-hit (+2 for charge):
1d20+10
8+10 = 18

Damage:
3d6+22
2,2,2+22 = 28




Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Full Power-Attack:
1d20+8
18+8 = 26 (Threat!)
1d20+3
7+3 = 10

Confirm:
1d20+8
10+8 = 18

Damage:
3d6+22
5,5,5+22 = 37 (x2 if confirmed)
3d6+22
2,3,4+22 = 31




Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+8
17+8 = 25
1d20+3
10+3 = 13

Damage:
3d6+22
4,1,6+22 = 33
3d6+22
6,1,6+22 = 35




Round 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+8
3+8 = 11
1d20+3
4+3 = 7

Damage:
3d6+22
1,5,5+22 = 33
3d6+22
2,1,6+22 = 31




Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+8
18+8 = 26 (Threat!)
1d20+3
15+8 = 18

Crit Confirm:
1d20+8
13+8 = 21

Damage:
3d6+22
3,1,5+22 = 31 (x2 if confirmed)
3d6+22
3,2,2+22 = 29




Kara tries in vain to call back the Dwarf to formation and then gives in to things she can control in the combat.

HP: 72/72

AC:	17 = 10 +5[Armor] +2[Dex]
FF:	15 = 10 +5[Armor]
Touch:	12 = 10 +2[Dex]
Resist Fire 10

Fort:	+4 = +2[Base] +2[Con]
Ref:	+4 = +2[Base] +2[Dex]
Will:	+11 = +6[Base] +5[Wis]

Init:
1d20+2
4+2 = 6

Round 1:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Spot: Watch for new foes/opportunities
1d20+17
10+17 = 27

Aid Other: +2 to the attack roll of an ally on their next attack
1d20+7
4+7 = 11 (Success)



Round 2:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Spot: Watch for new foes/opportunities
1d20+17
20+17 = 37

Aid Other: +2 to the attack roll of an ally on their next attack
1d20+7
10+7 = 17 (Success)



Round 3:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Spot: Watch for new foes/opportunities
1d20+17
11+17 = 28

Aid Other: +2 to the attack roll of an ally on their next attack
1d20+7
3+7 = 10 (Success)



Round 4:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Spot: Watch for new foes/opportunities
1d20+17
20+17 = 37

Aid Other: +2 to the attack roll of an ally on their next attack
1d20+7
20+7 = 27 (Success)



Round 5:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Spot: Watch for new foes/opportunities
1d20+17
10+17 = 27

Aid Other: +2 to the attack roll of an ally on their next attack
1d20+7
1+7 = 8 (Fails)




((What the hell?  Kara, the useless in combat, gets two 20's on her spot checks?  But the actually warrior type getting some friendly auto-hits?  Oh of course not.))


----------



## Kuno (Jun 14, 2009)

?What the hell is that??  Heather said pulling her bow as she looked at the monstrosity.  ?Damn that dwarf?? 

HP:  70
AC:  18 

Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3)

Initiative:
1d20+5
12+5 = 17


*Spoiler*: __ 




Longbow Attack 1d20+15

1d20+15
16+15 = 31

1d20+15
11+15 = 26

1d20+15
10+15 = 25

1d20+15
14+15 = 29

1d20+15
9+15 = 24

Longbow Damage 1d8+3

1d8+3
5+3 = 8

1d8+3
4+3 = 7

1d8+3
1+3 = 4

1d8+3
6+3 = 9

1d8+3
3+3 = 6

Rapid Shot
Attack

1d20+15
8+15 = 23

1d20+15
6+15 = 21

1d20+15
16+15 = 31

1d20+15
5+15 = 20

1d20+15
8+15 = 23

Damage

1d8+3
1+3 = 4

1d8+3
6+3 = 9

1d8+3
5+3 = 8

1d8+3
3+3 = 6

1d8+3
3+3 = 6


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 14, 2009)

Glenn stays by Kurgan's right side. In the case that Kurgan is badly injured he'll stop attacking and use Lay on Hands to give him a 36 hp booster shot. When he's not doing that, he's attacking the creature with his long sword held in his right hand.

HP: 76
AC: 19

Fortitude save: +13
Reflex save: +7
Will save: +8

Initiative: 6+5 = 11

attack rolls
Round 1:
14+13 = 27
11+8 = 19

Round 2:
9+13 = 22
19+8 = 27
4+8= 12 (Crit confirmation)

Round 3:
7+13 = 20
5+8 = 13

Round 4:
16+13 = 29
13+8 = 21

Around 5:
14+13 = 27
2+8 = 10

Damage rolls
Round 1:
4+4=8
2+4=6

Round 2:
1+4=5
6+4=10
If Critical 20

Round 3:
5+4=9
5+4=9

Round 4:
8+4=12
8+4=12

Round 5:
5+4=9
3+4=7


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2009)

Lyn curses under his breath. "I swear Im going to explode that woman into pieces" he says referring Lamosa's daughter.

INITIATIVE 1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)

Total Hit Points: 65 

Armor Class: 15 = 10 +3 [dexterity]+ 1 Narutal Armor +1 bracers
Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 12

Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:	+11	= 2+3 [base] +3 [constitution] +2 [rat] +1cloak
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1cloak
Will save:	+11	= 5+3 [base] +2 [wisdom] +1cloak

Lyn will unleash A fireball at the monster while it's away from the party so they don't get cuaght in the blast. 

Fireball DC 17 Rex 1/2 (20ft radius)
8d6+1d4+1d6 → [4,1,4,3,5,6,4,4,3,5] = (39)

Then he sticks to Magic Missiles. 
4d4+4 → [4,1,2,1,4] = (12)
4d4+4 → [3,1,1,1,4] = (10)
4d4+4 → [1,4,3,1,4] = (13)
4d4+4 → [4,2,3,1,4] = (14)

-----------------------

Elena, on the other hand goes directly to Kurgan's side to help him and Glenn with the monster. "Don't let him get to the others. Stay alert for any other abominations!" she calls back the rest of the party.

Init 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)

Total Hit Points: 85
Armor Class: 22 = 10 +6 [breastplate] +3 [heavy wooden] +3 [dexterity]

Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
Fortitude save:	+8	= 5+2 [base] +1 cloak
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1cloak
Will save:	+8	= 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2 [iron will] +1 Aura +1cloak

Elena will stand her ground in front of the monster to use POWER ATTACK on it. Also she activates the brute gauntlets and bracers of quick strike.

*First Round* with Brute Gauntlets + Quick Strike
ATTACK..................................... DAMAGE
1d20+12 → [14,12] = (26) .....1d8+10+10+1+2+2d6 → [3,10,10,1,2,3,2] = (31)
1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17) ......1d8+10+10+1+2+2d6 → [2,10,10,1,2,5,6] = (36)
1d20+12 → [17,12] = (29)..... 1d8+10+10+1+2+2d6 → [7,10,10,1,2,1,5] = (36)


Second round onward (full attack with Power Attack)

*Spoiler*: __ 




First Attack	.....................	Second Attack	
1d20+10 → [11,10] = (21)	.......	1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)	
1d20+10 → [20,10] = (30)	.......	1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)	* CRITICS!?*
1d20+10 → [2,10] = (12)	.......	1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)	
1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)	.......	1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)	


First Damage	....................	Second Damage	
1d8+20+2d6 → [3,20,1,6] = (30)	........	1d8+20+2d6 → [3,20,4,4] = (31)	
1d8+20+2d6 → [5,20,4,2] = (31)	........	1d8+20+2d6 → [7,20,4,3] = (34)	
1d8+20+2d6 → [4,20,2,1] = (27)	........	1d8+20+2d6 → [2,20,5,4] = (31)	
1d8+20+2d6 → [6,20,1,5] = (32)	........	1d8+20+2d6 → [7,20,5,1] = (33)	

Critic Confirm			
1d20+10 → [14,10] = (24)			
1d8+20+2d6 → [2,20,3,2] = (27)			

1d20+10 → [16,10] = (26)			
1d8+20+2d6 → [4,20,3,4] = (31)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 15, 2009)

There was a fervent gleam in the Cleric's eye.  "It seems we've wandered into someone elses' nightmare.  But if I'm here then it's my dream too..."  The Cleric's features begin to shift and change.  "...and I alllwaays wanted to be a beaarrrr..."

A DC 25 spot check will reveal that he has not actually transformed, but instead switched places with something else.

HP: 79
AC: 20 (20 FF)
Initiative: 1d20+4
11+4 = 15

- Saves -
Fort: +10 (+14 With Cloak.  And yes, he is wearing it)
Ref: +2 (+6 with Cloak)
Will: +11 (+15 with Cloak)

Round 1:  Sebastian will cast Lesser Planar Exchange, switching places with a Celestial Grizzly Bear.  See above.  Duration is 8 rounds.  If the bear is killed, Sebastian appears where it was, and takes 2d6 points of damage.  For the duration of the spell, it is under his command.  At the end of the spell, the bear goes home

Stats for the Bear

*Spoiler*: __ 




Size:  Large Animal
Hit Points:  6d8+24
6,5,4,8,6,7+24 = 60
Speed:  40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class:  15 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+16
Attack: Claw +11 melee (1d8+8)
Full Attack: 2 claws +11 melee (1d8+8) and bite +6 melee (2d6+4)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Improved grab
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
*Damage Reduction 5/Magic
Resistance 5 to Cold, Acid, and Electricity
Spell Resistance 11
Smite Evil, +6*
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +3
Abilities: Str 27, Dex 13, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +4, Spot +7, Swim +12
Feats: Endurance, Run, Track




Round 2:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Bear will Charge, and melee attack the creature (Or what ever's left) with Smite Evil providing a +6 to the damage.  

1d20+11
18+11 = 29

Damage:  1d8+14 (1d8 + 8 + 6 for Smite Evil)
8+14 = 22

As a free action, the bear will use Improved Grab to start a grapple with the creature. 

Grapple Check:  1d20+16
14+16 = 30



Round 2:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




If the bear is grappling
1d20 + 7 (-4 for being in a grapple)
12+7 = 19

1d8+8
4+8 = 12 damage (Not much, but the point is to make the guy easier to hit)

If the grapple failed, full round attack (For subsequent rounds, assume that claw 1 applies if grappling)




*Spoiler*: __ 




Claw!
1d20+11
12+11 = 23

Damage
1d8+8
2+8 = 10


Claw!
1d20+11
5+11 = 16

Damage
1d8+8
5+8 = 13

Bite!
1d20+6
1+6 = 7

Damage
2d6+4
1,2+4 = 7





Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Claw:  1d20+11
20+11 = 31.  Crit

Confirm:  1d20+11
18+11 = 29

Damage
1d8+8
8+8 = 16

If Confirmed add 1d8+8
2+8 = 10 for a total of 26 damage

Claw: 1d20+11
9+11 = 20

Damage:  1d8+8
6+8 = 14

Bite:  1d20+6
18+6 = 24

Damage:  2d6+4
5,6+4 = 15



Round 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Claw:  1d20+11
3+11 = 14

Claw:1d20+11
7+11 = 18

Bite:  1d20+6
10+6 = 16

Damage:  2d6+4
5,3+4 = 12




Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Claw:  1d20+11
9+11 = 20

Damage:
1d8+8
4+8 = 12

Claw:  1d20+11
3+11 = 14

Damage:  1d8+8
5+8 = 13

Bite:  1d20+6
13+6 = 19

Damage:  2d6+4
2,4+4 = 10




Contingencies:  If the bear is slain, Sebastian on returning will assume a defensive stance, granting himself +4 AC.  If things warrant it, he will cast healing spells to those in need.  Oh, and the bear will make a special point of going after any creatures that are seriously threatening a party member.  What's up with him acting more and more Luemus-y lately?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2009)

Lyn - 23
Cancer - 19 (85 HP)
Elena - 19
Kurgan - 17
Heather - 17
Sebas - 15
Glenn - 11
Kara - 6

The creature makes an amazing charge and there's only time for Lyn to get off one of his fireballs [85-20 = 65].

Ref Save:
1d20+3
17+3 = 20

Just before the creature reaches them it rears back and flies into an enraged state [65+5 = 70]. It manages to meet Elena with a powerful attack.

Attack:
1d20+11
13+11 = 24

Damage
1d6+10
5+10 = 15

Elena takes the hit and dishes out her own attack on the creature, easily cutting through its lowered defenses. Her three attacks bring the monster down instantly [70-31-36-36 = DEAD]

As the creature drops to the floor its flabby body shudders. 

*The Party gains 100 EXP *

The huge monster fades away, breaking down to rejoin the mist and a cackling laugh rings out from all over the room. "It would seem that you are still on your toes," comes Lamosa's voice. "You see--I don't even have to know where you are to get you, I can come to your dreams." 

With those words, the party wakes up to find themselves in bed. The sun is just breaking over the horizon and peeking down through the window and none of them seem to be harmed.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2009)

"Guys, we need Protect from Evil pillows..." was the first thing the party heard once they woke up. He yawns tired. That wasn't his idea of a nice night of sleep.

Elena stands up and starts getting ready for the day. "We need to hurry, as long as he doesn't know where we are, we stick to the plan, right? Are you sure about this Glenn?"

"I could give you Maggie. That way she can tell me what's happening." Lyn offers the Paladin.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Sebastian yawned.  "You know...I had the oddest dream.  I thought I was a bear."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2009)

"I'm still not sure I'm comfortable with Glenn's plan.  But the risk is mostly his so if he wants to take it he can."  Kara shakes the last bits of the "dream" from her mind, "Lyn's right though, I don't like the idea that we can be plucked from our sleep to fight monsters.  It would be nice if we could find a way to prevent such a magic."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2009)

Cissinei sighed, "It looks like we need to find out what kind of sorcery Lamosa used to do this...we all seem unharmed but what if things had been different?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 16, 2009)

"Then we wouldn't be unharmed" suggested Sebastian.  "That wasn't a dream.  But just killing him won't solve anything.  You've got to find his phylactery first.  It'll be a small box, filled with words written on paper."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2009)

"I heard you could use anything for a Phylactery" Lyn shrugged. "in anycase, I think Cissy could help us out with this... she already knows a lot about undead... you know..." he suggests. 

"Whatever we do, we better do it NOW" warned Elena, she wasn't to take slightly monster appearing in her dreams to kill her.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 17, 2009)

"It wasn't that bad of a dream" countered the Cleric.  "And how do you know you aren't still dreaming, Elena?"  He winks.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2009)

Elena felt a shiver running down her spine. "Don't say that, Sebastian. It gives me the creeps"

Lyn will walk up to Glenn. "You are a brave one. Or a dumb one... maybe both. Anyway, you better take care of Maggie. I will feel if something wrong happens to you. Then we enter to share our point of view with her. And by point of view I mean fire and blades" he winks with a smile a Glenn and gives him the rat. Maggie tries to hide among Glenn clothes, looking for a good place to be... maybe a pocket or a small bag.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "I heard you could use anything for a Phylactery" Lyn shrugged. "in anycase, I think Cissy could help us out with this... she already knows a lot about undead... you know..." he suggests.
> 
> "Whatever we do, we better do it NOW" warned Elena, she wasn't to take slightly monster appearing in her dreams to kill her.



Cissinei stared at Lyn, "I never dreamed of becoming a Lich...that's a travesty, those are serious dark powers at work, no one should tamper with that." 

She took a second to cool down, "I do know a bit about the idea behind it all, but a Phylactery could be anything, some of them even bury them deep inside dungeons where no one can find them--other times its hidden within their own body."

Dee nodded, "Orseth, he spoke of a Lich and his little box-thingie, said it was the only way to get rid of him," she said. "Couldn't we just scry for it or use some spell?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2009)

Lyn shaked his head. "If he's as powerful as he says, the phylactery must have some sort of protection... they don't leave that kind of stuff for people to scry" he comments.

"In anyway... Im sure we can ask his daughter about it... for the easy way or the hard way"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn shaked his head. "If he's as powerful as he says, the phylactery must have some sort of protection... they don't leave that kind of stuff for people to scry" he comments.
> 
> "In anyway... Im sure we can ask his daughter about it... for the easy way or the hard way"



"There's a possibility that she might not even know," said Dee. "But do we have to worry about going to sleep every night until we find him."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 18, 2009)

_Elena felt a shiver running down her spine. "Don't say that, Sebastian. It gives me the creeps."_

Sebastian gave a mock evil laugh, or what he imagined an evil laugh might sound like  "Elena...I almost find it funny that the events of last night have you on edge.  You, myself, Dee, and some of the others have fought honest-to-Pelor _Demons_.  When I first met you, I think we were battling an army of the dead."

He paced about for a moment.  "Tell me why...Elena Endari, that your courage seems to waver in the face of something as little as a night terror."

_"There's a possibility that she might not even know," said Dee. "But do we have to worry about going to sleep every night until we find him?" _ 

Sebastian shrugged.  "Fear of the unknown accomplishes nothing.  If you fear things that move in the night, do what anyone else would do.  Set a watch.  Or a circle of protection to hedge out Evil.  If all else fails you, then I suppose a fuzzy blue blanket and a favorite stuffed animal may be in order.  "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2009)

Cissinei piped up, "Ooo! We could sleep in Pocket dimensions," her answer was too enthusiastic for what she was suggesting. She chuckled to herself so hard she snorted, "I mean that would be neat right, it just sounds cozy." 

"How the bloody Hell are we sisters?" asked Dee. "Me thinks Mum boffed the courier." She looked to Sebastian, "We've battled some of the worst of the worst, still the idea that regular people are capable of such shit still urks me."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2009)

Elena started to stammer "I-I mean...." she blushed with embarrassment. "Those are MY dreams... no body else has the right to interfere with them... I have enough demons to deal with in the reality"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2009)

Glenn flinched slightly as Maggie found a convenient hiding place in his armor. "Great idea Lynn. I'm ready to go whenever we're ready."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2009)

"Oh dear...she won't be crushed in there will she?" asked Cissinei.

The services that Lenora will be presiding over are to be held in two hours, the party has a little time to prepare before they have to head out. But they wanted to have a chance of getting to Lenora, they could try to get called back when she selects the women or pick a more stealth way to go about it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2009)

After making sure the group doesn't need her for anything Kara will take off to set her own items in motion.  While she won't step in the way of Glenn's plan, she can't help but thing there are potential problems there.  If things go as planned she'll still get more information about Lenora and if the worst happens she'll be a backup plan.

She'll spend some time in the morning talking with the villagers and trying to see if there is any pattern to which girls are selected by Lenora.  When the time is right she'll arrive at the ceremony in time to get a good seat (or position in the crowd as appropriate).

Gather Information:
1d20+19
15+19 = 34


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2009)

Elena and Lyn will follow Kara and wait to see if she gets any more information.

Once the 2 hours pass, Elena will leave work his "magic". Lyn transforms into a human girl his age. 

"Do NOT say a word" he turns to the rest of the party. There are only small changes, most in the pitch of his voice and a little more chest. "I warn you. Just a word, and the Inn blows to the sky" 

Elena will accompany Lyn just to keep him safe. She fears some men will try to get their way with -poor- beautiful Lyn. 

"Do we go shopping? Isn't that what you girls do?" he asks Elena and Dee. 

Elena blushes a little. "Shut up and let's go...."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 19, 2009)

Heather snickers at Lynn but keeps her mouth shut and thinks about something else she needs to do.  As everyone is watching Lynn and just before everyone leaves Heather takes Glenn aside.  “Be careful.  You hear me?  I’m just getting use to having a big chunk of meat around…”  Glancing around quickly to make sure no one was watching she reaches up and gives him a quick kiss then rushes out of the room.  Coia sneezes quietly and pads down behind her.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 19, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena started to stammer "I-I mean...." she blushed with embarrassment. "Those are MY dreams... no body else has the right to interfere with them... I have enough demons to deal with in the reality"



The Cleric extended a hand and patted her on the shoulder, doing his level best to be reassuring  "I...don't think that was a dream Elena.  It had the same feel as when the mist came down earlier.  And if it isn't a dream...I have faith that we will be able to make it through anything Lamosa can conjure."  He smiled.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather snickers at Lynn but keeps her mouth shut and thinks about something else she needs to do.  As everyone is watching Lynn and just before everyone leaves Heather takes Glenn aside.  ?Be careful.  You hear me?  I?m just getting use to having a big chunk of meat around??  Glancing around quickly to make sure no one was watching she reaches up and gives him a quick kiss then rushes out of the room.  Coia sneezes quietly and pads down behind her.



Glenn smiled and brought a finger up to his lip as Heather left. After taking a moment he glanced over at the spot Maggie was hiding at near his shoulder and asked, "I don't suppose you can keep that between us?" remembering the mental bond that familiars share with the wizards they're bonded to.

After a minute he puts his helmet on and goes to his room where he would have snuck Skylark in threw a window the night before.

"We'll be leaving shortly."

The plan was to do everything possible to make it look like he'd just flown and that he'd traveled quite a distance reach the temple to warn everyone. And make a lot of ruckus when the appearence is made, the better the result will be when he gives his warning.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> After making sure the group doesn't need her for anything Kara will take off to set her own items in motion.  While she won't step in the way of Glenn's plan, she can't help but thing there are potential problems there.  If things go as planned she'll still get more information about Lenora and if the worst happens she'll be a backup plan.
> 
> She'll spend some time in the morning talking with the villagers and trying to see if there is any pattern to which girls are selected by Lenora.  When the time is right she'll arrive at the ceremony in time to get a good seat (or position in the crowd as appropriate).
> 
> ...



_Its obvious just from speaking to people that she chooses the most beautiful and aesthetically pleasing of the women. _



strongarm85 said:


> Glenn smiled and brought a finger up to his lip as Heather left. After taking a moment he glanced over at the spot Maggie was hiding at near his shoulder and asked, "I don't suppose you can keep that between us?" remembering the mental bond that familiars share with the wizards they're bonded to.
> 
> After a minute he puts his helmet on and goes to his room where he would have snuck Skylark in threw a window the night before.
> 
> ...



Outside, even before Kara goes out people are already gathering in the town square. Templar guards patrol the streets, but they seem to be in high spirits and appear to be laughing and joking with one another.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> _Its obvious just from speaking to people that she chooses the most beautiful and aesthetically pleasing of the women. _



With that in mind Kara will pretty herself up as much as possible and generally make ready for the ceremony.

((Pretty girls?  We're demon bait.  No doubt.   ))

((On another note, I'm going to be gone until tomorrow afternoon))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2009)

((everyone is gone it seems, Space Cowboy, Kuno, and now you ))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2009)

Lynn asks Kara what she found out. "What does she looks for?"


((in anycase))


> Once the 2 hours pass, Elena will leave work his "magic". Lyn transforms into a human girl his age.
> 
> "Do NOT say a word" he turns to the rest of the party. There are only small changes, most in the pitch of his voice and a little more chest. "I warn you. Just a word, and the Inn blows to the sky"
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2009)

Madeleine chuckles at Lyn, "You might have been better off just staying as you were," she said through the laughter. 

The party can move out to gather with the crowds when they are ready, Glenn has departed for now and Barbaneth has opted to dawn a cloak for this excursion. Outside of the Inn there are already bursts of sound as people cry out in excitement. 

Some gnomish bard has climbed to the area where the podium is and he sits crossed legged as he plays something on a large stringed instrument. Near him, people dance and sing along with the music, obviously some folk hymn about Arambula. 

It might be difficult to move through the crowds of people, the party will have to make intimidation checks if they hope to move better.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sebastian meandered around the town, after taking care to downplay the fact of his profession, by being careful to obscure any visible signs of his faith.  If anyone asked, he was just a mercenary for hire.

When the crowds began to press, he would use his natural charisma and interpersonal skills to help the party navigate through them.

Diplomacy
1d20+13
18+13 = 31



Diplomacy:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2009)

The party is able to navigate to nearly the front of the crowd, carriages and clusters of commoners fill the cobbled city square. Sebastian helps them to make it to the front of the crowds. Lenora hasn't taken the podium yet, but Dee looks to Elena, "Between one of us," she started, "she's got to pick one."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2009)

Kara nods and speaks softly "hopefully.  Regardless of what happens we should be ready for anything."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2009)

Standing toward the back of the party Heather stands with her head bowed.  She keeps her long cloak pulled tight around herself and her hood up.  “Just stay on guard regardless…” Heather whispered without really looking up.  Coia sat in an alley watching the crowd from the shadows.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 22, 2009)

Sebastian just attempted to blend in.  If anyone asked, he was just genuinely interested in this particular ceremony.  Particularly the outcome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2009)

It's odd, Lenora is late and the jovial crowd starts to show some concern. Its as if something is wrong. Whispers pass through the crowd and its easy for people in the party to hear...

"She's never been late before..."

"I don't see how this could happen, maybe something is wrong?" 

"Even the Templar seemed worried--what could have happened?" 

The podium is heavily guarded and leads back into a door at the side of the Temple. It would risk far too much to just go rushing up there. 

Cissinei looked to the others, "Where is Glenn?" she asked.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The party is able to navigate to nearly the front of the crowd, carriages and clusters of commoners fill the cobbled city square. Sebastian helps them to make it to the front of the crowds. Lenora hasn't taken the podium yet, but Dee looks to Elena, "Between one of us," she started, "she's got to pick one."



"I'm sad to differ Dee" Elena sighed "She would pick Lyn" she said rolling her eyes to the "girl".

"Why is she late?" Lyn murmured. "I can't be here all day... my feet are killing me"

Lyn will try to check his mental/emotional link with Maggie. "Don't worry, If something bad happened to him, I would know"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 22, 2009)

Glenn is patently waiting for the right moment to make his entrance. He's mostly sitting on a high perch and trying to watch the body language of those around to gauge their emotional state.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 23, 2009)

“Glenn may be a bit thick at times but he wouldn’t let us down.  Don’t worry he will be here when he needs to be…” Heather whispers a bit harshly to Cissinei.  “Maybe someone should start crying out for her or something…”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2009)

"We don't want to start a riot."  At least not yet, Kara added mentally.  "But be ready, it may be too much to hope that it is just coincidence that she is delayed when we are here."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2009)

Lenora seemed to be delayed longer now and one of the Templar took the podium to speak, "We'd like you to all calm down, Lady Lenora will be with you shortly," she said. "We're sure that she's just running a little late." 

Out in amongst the people, the party bumps into a tall muscular woman with red curly hair flowing down her back. She's dressed in leathers and furs and appears to be a bit rough.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 23, 2009)

'I suppose now is as good as time as any to show up,' Glenn thought.

Taking off from up high Skylark made a quickly gained a little altitude before circling around to the front entrance. As he approaches he lets loose a loud screech to warn any who hasn't yet seen them approach of their arrival before settling down in front of the temple. Upon landing he dismounts quickly and throws the doors open wide enough for Skylark to follow after him.

As he walks past the entrance he removes his helmet and shakes his head slightly to allow his hair to fall where it will. After doing so his body is overcome by his nimbus of light which surrounds his body like a flame. With a stern expression he moves to the front of the congregation, Skylark staying near the door just inside. He says nothing as he does this, and his face betrays little.

When his reaches the front he turns stands in front of the alter and turns to address the people present.

"My name is Glenn, from the far away land of Aaron. I have come here to deliver news of the truly terrifying. In the past month a man has risen from the dead as a Lich. I have personally encountered this fiend three times since then."

"During the first encounter he summoned a dragon-like-abomination that he lost control of. It was destroying a town until it was defeated. After the beast was defeated he showed himself and openly declared his deed before levitating into the sky under his own power where he was picked up by two large airships which proceeded to reign down fire on the town."

"The second encounter was just as devastating. He had the clergies of several churches slaughtered under guise of a vampire while he gained control of the creatures he summons. Many innocents where also killed by his attacks. A young traveling companion of mine was hoisted into the the air one handed by a one of the larger fiends who crushed his body beyond recognition. Although he never showed himself, he was able to speak as though his voice was."

"My last encounter occurred last night when he attacked me and several others in our dreams. Although we survived this attack the dangers of it are very real."

"I have come here with a warning, this fiend is a threat to all that live. It is my belief that this man's goal is to consume all of Whitefall in war, a war even this town will unable be able to escape. No, I fear this town may very well be targeted soon. Beware, the enemy is a powerful and mobile individual who has had enough time not to strike at anywhere, and does not need to be present to unleash horrors."

Diplomacy
6 + 22 = 28
+2 bonus applied to roll on any good aligned character making it an even 30.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2009)

Helen was in a pissy mood. They didn't allow "her kind" in the local tavern and she was pretty much sick of it. Of course it hadn't help that she threw the bouncer through the window. She would _try_ to be nicer to the next people she saw. It wasn't good what she was doing and would probably get in trouble for her fiery temper sooner or later.

Then she looks down to a bunch of strangers. A completely bizarre bunch of people.

"You. Odd group." Her human was poor but she was practising. She insisted in speaking it as often as she could, though it got her into more trouble than not. Luckily she could take care of herself.

"Drink!" she said motioning to her mouth for alcohol to be poured down her throat. She needed it to forget about all the crap that had happened with her families. Both Humans and Orc, neither of them wanted her. She had a sad look in her eye, something rather uncharacteristic for one of "her kind"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 24, 2009)

Sebastian barely kept his jaw from dropping.  Glenn, that well-meaning man of Aaron, was going to get all of them killed in a riot, or worse.  He mentally thanked Pelor that he had thought to not wear his vestments today.  Oh well.  Sebastian had never liked Glen much anyhow.

In a loud, mocking voice he called out:  "You're a bloody lunatic, shiny.  Haven't you got better things to do than to disturb the rituals of Arambula's Church?  I think there is a royal court somewhere that sorely misses the bad jokes of it's flying jester."

Hopefully he could get the crowd laughing at Glen.  The last thing the Cleric wanted the 'people' to do was to take the Paladin seriously.  You don't go starting riots at other peoples' religious festivals.  That was a good way to get everyone killed.

Diplomacy
1d20+13 (9 ranks, +4 CHA)
12+13 = 25


----------



## Kuno (Jun 24, 2009)

“Well that should bring her out…”  Heather mumbled to herself.  She lifted her head slightly her red eyes peering out from under hood and gauging the crowd around them after Glenn’s speech.  She then spotted the red-headed beast near them and inwardly groaned.  “Great…better keep an eye on her…” Heather thought to herself after hearing the ‘odd group’ remark.  “Hope she doesn’t cause trouble…” she continued to think until Sebastian spoke.  “What is he doing?  I thought Glenn’s speech was the plan…” Heather practically hissed not really speaking to anyone in particular.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Helen was in a pissy mood. They didn't allow "her kind" in the local tavern and she was pretty much sick of it. Of course it hadn't help that she threw the bouncer through the window. She would _try_ to be nicer to the next people she saw. It wasn't good what she was doing and would probably get in trouble for her fiery temper sooner or later.
> 
> Then she looks down to a bunch of strangers. A completely bizarre bunch of people.
> 
> ...



((We're actually outside in a crowd in the streets. so I might have to adapt this to reflect that.))

Cissinei looked to the woman, "I don't really drink much, I'm sorry--we came to see Lenora's services here in the village." 

There was a pause before she added, "Do you know anything about them."

Glenn took the podium, telling the awaiting crowds of the wrongdoings of Arambula, sure that they would have to accept the message he had given them. 

For some ungodly reason, the Templar allowed him to breath long enough to finish his spiel on the Church. As the Paladin's words wafted out over the crowd, Cissinei cursed to herself, _is he trying to get us all murdered._

If a riot broke out there would be no room for her to cast without hitting the people and the soldiers of Arambula were surrounding the stage. 
 


The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian barely kept his jaw from dropping.  Glenn, that well-meaning man of Aaron, was going to get all of them killed in a riot, or worse.  He mentally thanked Pelor that he had thought to not wear his vestments today.  Oh well.  Sebastian had never liked Glen much anyhow.
> 
> In a loud, mocking voice he called out:  "You're a bloody lunatic, shiny.  Haven't you got better things to do than to disturb the rituals of Arambula's Church?  I think there is a royal court somewhere that sorely misses the bad jokes of it's flying jester."
> 
> ...



The crowd was silent when the Cleric yelled out, his brash words seemed to strike a chord with the audience. 

Taking an example from Sebastian's play book, Dee snatched the bottle from Helen's hand, "Sorry, Love," she said as flung the bottle up at the altar where Glenn stood. 

Aim:
1d20+11 → [1,11] = (12)

Dee intentionally misses the throw and lets the bottle crash onto the altar. The glass explodes on impact and the entire crowd starts to laugh, a roaring deep laughter, as if Glenn were some court jester sent to entertain, made up like a Paladin and sent only to entertain.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2009)

Helen looks at the bottle fly through the air. Her bottle. Her last bottle. She didn't understand why people were laughing and assumed it was because of the fact she had been made a fool of.

She clenched her fist and bared her teeth, growling at the person that took the bottle from her. She wanted to punch the offender but tried to keep cool; turning a new leaf. 'Anger wasn't good. Happy thoughts. Happy thoughts' she thought to herself

'Screw it!'

She let her Orc side take over and attempted to grab Dee to throw her someplace far. She felt like having a mass brawl


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 24, 2009)

(Don't know if you guys noticed this or not, but Glenn never actually mentioned the Arambula church... like at all.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2009)

As the tension in the crowd beings to build Kara slips away from the group somewhat.  This wasn't what she expected exactly, but it should serve to work as well as anything.  When the first inklings of violence start to break out she makes her move.

Calling out to the crowd attempting to be heard as best she can before things build out of control, "friends!  Be calm!"  She moves to try to establish an open area, and get the crowd focused on her as much as possible.  "This man does not come before us to cause problems, he does not delay Lenora, he simply comes with a warning.  We should not be acting with violence but with thanks; surely this man acts as a knight sent by Arambula himself if not in blood then by deed."

She begins moving slowly towards the stage again trying again to draw as much attention possible to follow her, "so be calm my brother, my sisters, and listen wisely to his story.  That he would arrive today of all days may show the beginning of a holy crusade, a chance to change the world.  Be at peace and listen until Lenora arrives."

Bluff:
1d20+21
18+21 = 39

Diplomacy:
1d20+29
15+29 = 44


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Helen looks at the bottle fly through the air. Her bottle. Her last bottle. She didn't understand why people were laughing and assumed it was because of the fact she had been made a fool of.
> 
> She clenched her fist and bared her teeth, growling at the person that took the bottle from her. She wanted to punch the offender but tried to keep cool; turning a new leaf. 'Anger wasn't good. Happy thoughts. Happy thoughts' she thought to herself
> 
> ...



By trying to grapple you provoke an attack of opputunity, which Dee of course takes because she doesn't want someone strange picking her up without permission. 

Attack:
   1d20+12 → [15,12] = (27)

Damage:
   1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)

The grapple fails and Dee backs off from Helen, "What's the big idea?" she asked, "I'll buy you another drink, if that's the issue." 








strongarm85 said:


> (Don't know if you guys noticed this or not, but Glenn never actually mentioned the Arambula church... like at all.)



But Sebastian and the others know who you're talking about, and the risk of inciting a riot would be clear to him. 



EvilMoogle said:


> As the tension in the crowd beings to build Kara slips away from the group somewhat.  This wasn't what she expected exactly, but it should serve to work as well as anything.  When the first inklings of violence start to break out she makes her move.
> 
> Calling out to the crowd attempting to be heard as best she can before things build out of control, "friends!  Be calm!"  She moves to try to establish an open area, and get the crowd focused on her as much as possible.  "This man does not come before us to cause problems, he does not delay Lenora, he simply comes with a warning.  We should not be acting with violence but with thanks; surely this man acts as a knight sent by Arambula himself if not in blood then by deed."
> 
> ...



The crowd pretty much just chuckles and goes back to what they're doing, even the Templar seem to see Glenn's words as no threat. One of them calls out to the crowd, "Lenora should be here any minute, just stay calm!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But Sebastian and the others know who you're talking about, and the risk of inciting a riot would be clear to him.



((That was the plan to begin with! The surest way to figure out how where Lenora and the other people in the church stood was to do make a big scene by making the reveal but not mention the fact that Lamosa or the Arambula church had anything to do with it. That would draw everyone's attention and then if Lenora was working with her father she'd make a move against Glenn to stop him.))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2009)

"Please, Sir! We've come from far away just for this day" Lyn says with the CUTEST tone he can manage. "If there's anything my sister and me can do to assist Sister Lanora, please! Let's help her" Lyn begs to the Templar....with those beautiful shining blue eyes. He finish with "What would Ar?mbula do?"  (())

Bluff 1d20+16 → [14,16] = (30)
Diplomacy 1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2009)

From overhead, a huge Shadow appears, the sun is almost blotted out above the whole crowd. 

People glance skyward, expecting to see the silhouette of a magnificent airship--instead they spy a winged creature swooping down above the city. Low levels of panic set in as the creature passes low overhead, its body eclipsing the light. 

Then, before anyone can react violently, the creature cries in a booming voice the strikes fear into most that precieve it, *"Bear witness! This is the power of Lenora, Arambula's Servant!"*

It's voice is unmistakably the gruff grumble of a Dragon's tongue and as the great blue beast lands atop the front of the Temple, Lenora walks forward, to the front of the Dragon's head. Her lavish lavender gowns billow in the winds, "So great is Arambula's forgiveness that he has cleansed this creature of its sinful ways, recieve His word and know what it is to look upon the face of truth!"

Cissinei looked to Elena and spoke in a whisper, "That Dragon's full grown, at least an adult--we'll never have a chance to take her with it around..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2009)

As Lenora descends Kara quiets herself and watches.  A look of awe holds on her face as she watches, her mind focused and busy analyzing the situation.

Acting now would obviously be foolish, best to see what the ceremony is about and hope that things can still work out as desired.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 25, 2009)

"Lady Lenora, I apologize in advance for the scene I am about to make. An slight against my honor was made prior to arrival that I must correct. I shall be brief, but my message is most urgent."

Setting down his helmet by the foot of the alter, Glenn walked over to Sebastian and Dee, and held a hand in front of and just over each of their heads and used the spell, "Create Water" angled in such a way as to completely drench the both of them under 18 gallons pure conjured water.

"As I said when I arrived, my name is Glenn from the Land of Aaron.  I am a Paladin on a life long mission to change the world into a better place. I am nobody's fool, both of you would do well to remember that."

Turning back to the alter he retrieved his and continued, "As I said before. Whitefall under threat of a Lich. To dismiss my warning as the rantings of a fool is of great folly."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2009)

"What the 'ell," Dee cried out as she was soaked by the spell, "You think a bit o' water's going to bother me? I'm a bloody sailor!" she stood with arms folded an angry expression setting in on her face. 

"Hey, Dee." 

Dee glanced back quickly, "Shut up, Maddy." 

Madeleine chuckled, "Looks like Glenn got you wet, Dee," she tried to stifle her laughter. 

Lenora looked on from atop her Dragon for a moment before addressing Glenn's statement, "Arambula has no need for Paladins and no fear of Liches," she said. Her voice was commanding yet not in any way mean.

Oddly enough, Lenora looked young, like she was not but seventeen at the most. Her mane of raven hair was in contrast to her pale skin. She seemed to stand atop the Dragon with a kind of confidence that didn't come from just anywhere. 

"I appreciate the concern, but I've got a variable army at my command, along with a Dragon and an entire town of believers who would fight with the faith of Arambula at her side."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 26, 2009)

_“Idiots…” _ Heather growled to herself again peeking up from beneath the hood of her cloak.  _“Could they have drawn anymore attention to our group?”_  her eyes continued to dart around watching for danger before looking again toward the woman on the dragon.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 26, 2009)

"If only it where that simple my lady. If I may speak frankly," he said as he spoke in a calm and even tone, "my first assessment of this village, from what I could see in the air, my initial impression was that this _lich_ I speak of has more resources at his disposal than this town has available. Now that I have seen this dragon, and witnessed your confidence, I believe that the Lich's resources may only be on par."

"I shall take my leave for now. I understand I am interrupting a ceremony. If you wish to discuss the matter more fully I will be at the Inn in the meantime." Glenn made his way back to skylark and the two pair left, retreating back to the Inn.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2009)

"Is he done now?" says Lyn among the crowd referring to Glenn. That little girl seemed eager to meet Lady Lenora.  Her eyes shining at the dragon. ....The DRAGON.... 

-Oh, FUCK- Lyn thinks to himself.

Elena turns to Cissy and Lyn. "Cissy, do you think he's fine... I mean... I don't know much about dragons... he must have made a deal with her, unless..." she wonders if the Dragon is under some kind of spell... or maybe is in fact one of the abominations with illusions over him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "If only it where that simple my lady. If I may speak frankly," he said as he spoke in a calm and even tone, "my first assessment of this village, from what I could see in the air, my initial impression was that this _lich_ I speak of has more resources at his disposal than this town has available. Now that I have seen this dragon, and witnessed your confidence, I believe that the Lich's resources may only be on par."
> 
> "I shall take my leave for now. I understand I am interrupting a ceremony. If you wish to discuss the matter more fully I will be at the Inn in the meantime." Glenn made his way back to skylark and the two pair left, retreating back to the Inn.



"Its with a humbled tongue that I respectfully thank you for the inquiry into our safety," Lenora said, "While Arambula bears no ill will toward the undead, I can assure you that if the problem were to arise that we would accept your hand in a fight if it were needed."



soulnova said:


> "Is he done now?" says Lyn among the crowd referring to Glenn. That little girl seemed eager to meet Lady Lenora.  Her eyes shining at the dragon. ....The DRAGON....
> 
> -Oh, FUCK- Lyn thinks to himself.
> 
> Elena turns to Cissy and Lyn. "Cissy, do you think he's fine... I mean... I don't know much about dragons... he must have made a deal with her, unless..." she wonders if the Dragon is under some kind of spell... or maybe is in fact one of the abominations with illusions over him.



Cissinei studies the Dragon, "It looks to be a normal Dragon to me and anyone knows that enchanting a beast of that power is a dangerous feat, its hard to tell when the thing will come to and if you're off, it might wait for an opportune moment and strike." 

"We've still got some business here and I intend to see it through," Barbaneth said, "I'd check the dragon but I fear that my own magic would draw attention to us."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 26, 2009)

Sebastian eyed the Dragon cooly.  This was the first time he'd ever seen anything like this.  The Cleric wasn't particularly awed, although he knew enough to hold his tongue.  "Now is a time to watch" he mumbled.

Saves against any sort of fear:

1d20+15
17+15 = 32


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2009)

> Opponents within range who witness the action may become frightened or shaken.


 The dragon just fell from the sky in a dramatic way. 

ELena activates her CREST OF BRAVERY (3 charges) and her Confidence Aura = Total morale bonus to will saves +5 everyone in a 60ft radius. Commoners should be shitting bricks now even with that. 

WILL SAVE 1d20+13 → [18,13] = (31)

"People... EASY. She seems in control somehow" Elena reassured the party around her. "I don't know you guys, but... this IS something else. What do you think we should do now?"


Lyn Will Save 1d20+16 → [4,16] = (20) 

 -He can see me.... HE CAN SEE ME!!! HE MUST KNOW I HAVE SOME DRAGON BLOOOD!- "WE ARE DEEEEEAAAAD!!" Lyn screams in a high pitch and then faints in Elena's arms.

"DAMMIT LYN" 

Lyn is SHAKEN.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 27, 2009)

“Damn…”  Heather mutters continuing to watch the scene before them.


Will Save:
1d20+11 (6+5)
13+11 = 24

((I have no idea what I am doing…hope it’s right…))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2009)

((Even if they were scared, the fact that the Dragon is under control and obviously not hurting anyone should negate that.))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2009)

(( Then.... uhm... what else are we waiting for? Glenn to respond?))


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 28, 2009)

((I hope you wheren't waiting on me, Glenn left in my last post.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2009)

((Yes, Glenn went back to the room, I was sleeping though because I hadn't had time to really get a good rest in like days.))

The Dragon seems to see Lyn's falling out, but doesn't immediately react. Although his natural response to the presence of a metallic Dragon would be to pounce and attack, he seems unmoved. More than likely because of Lyn's disguise. The creature's eyes scan the crowd as some cower in feat. As Lenora has paused now, it lets out in a bellowing voice, *"Be not afraid, I bring you no harm and bear you no ill will." *

As a show of his gentle nature, the Dragon moves forward extending its hand mouth towards Lyn.

Grapple:
   1d20+37 → [5,37] = (42)

It lifts Lyn, being careful not to actually bite and harm him. *"See." *The Dragon quickly places Lyn down.

"That's enough, Lofisk," Lenora told the Dragon.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2009)

*Gasps* "Ah-Ah.....AH" Lyn stays there unable to move not wanting to do anything really. "y-yay?" he gives a nervous smile. "no dragon...I...not" s/he mumbles. 

"C'mon Lyn... get yourself together" Elena steps besides the sorcerer(ess). "Uhm... Thank you Lord Lofisk" she nods to the dragon holding Lyn by the arm. "Her own experience with _other_ dragons has been in the realm of... _abominations_. It was some nasty stuff... Lyn doesn't act like this. I'm sorry" she apologizes for Lyn's behavior and goes back to the crowd.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2009)

Lenora goes on to speak at great length about walking in the tracks of Arambula. She reads out loud from a copy of the Arambulian text about some virtues and how one should treat sin in their life and then she goes on to tell a few short parables. 

During all of this, Dee leans close to Kara, "All of this rubbish," she whispers, "This the same tripe they do at all the Temples--the only thing here evil is you blokes for makin' me sit through it..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2009)

Kara whispers back quietly, "perhaps.  But there's really nothing wrong with people wanting faith.  We need to keep in mind that most of the people here are innocent, they're just looking for a place to fit in and a community to be a part of."

"This dragon though is interesting.  Doesn't look sickly at all.  The question is, have they refined their technique or is this a different faction with different (shall we say) blessings?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2009)

"The last Dragon was from another plane, perhaps we should stick around and talk to the beast later...even if someone from our group is selected we could stand to learn what the Dragon knows," said Dee. 

Lenora goes on, telling another story and the crowd seem elated with all of this. There is an aura of finality to this next story and when she finishes the tale of a man whom Arambula selected for some special task she said. 

"Arambula calls all of us to special tasks, he asks things of us all and welcomes those who heed his words. Will _you_ accept the call of Arambula." 

A cheer of agreement went up from the multitudes in the town square, Lenora stepped forward, her gait slowing as she reached the side of the Dragon's head. It lowered her down to the altar and she stopped near the edge of the, "Now, it is that most momentous of occasion when the blessed are selected from the many..." 

She waved a hand out over the crowd, "This is not to say that you are all not blessed--but there are some to which Arambula's light shines like a beacon, calling them to his virtuous shores. There's no reason to be jealous, for one day you may find yourself called by this same light!" 

Lenora starts to make selections from the crowd, calling them to come up before her. It seems there is another pattern, one Kara didn't anticipate. All of the women selected were light skinned with dark hair. And thus, Lenora walked down into the crowd, people parting ways at her sides and took Cissinei by her hand and grabbed for Kara's after that. 

"You two...seem to have your very own beacons of light that call out--I waited until the end to call on you, but you are my most important picks..." Lenora said. 

Cissinei grimaced slightly, "I-i-is alright if I bring my cat?" she asked. 

Lenora smiled warmly, perhaps too warmly, "Oh I encourage it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2009)

Kara smiled brightly as Lenora selected Cissinei and her.  "Truly I was guided here by divine fortune then.  Than you for honoring me Mistress Lenora."  She gratefully follows Lenora's direction keeping an eager eye on everything she has the chance to.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2009)

“Damn it…”  Heather whispers watching her take the other two.  “Not the plan…”  she takes in the appearance of those that were selected and smirked slightly.  “At least I was way at the other end of the spectrum…” Heather watches the two being led and looks around.  “I wonder if Glenn should be informed…” she stays put though for the moment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2009)

With and eye turned to Heather Dee sighed, "Cissy knows what she's doing," Dee said with a confidence, "And Kara looked into all of this to get selected." 

There was a small pause, "Any idea on how we're going to get a hold of one of those airships?" asked Madeleine, "I'd like to be out of this place if we can when all of the bothersome parts start."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2009)

"First we need to make sure the Dragon isn't a problem" commented Elena to Maddy and HEather.

"YES. You dont want him to come after us" Lyn said very anxious. 

"Lyn should talk to him" 

"YES... wait- WHAT? Why!?" Lyn turned to Elena.

"You are the only who can speak in their language, Lyn"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 29, 2009)

Heather smirked at Lyn.  “Don’t worry little girl.  I will protect you…”  she said with a chuckle then nodded.  “He might not actually be the only one that speaks draconic…but he is a good enough place to start...”


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2009)

"I think Im gonna puke..." his/her face was pale. Lyn will move to a concealed place to end the spell and then walk -slowly- to the Dragon once Lenora and the girls are away. "h-hey.... mister Lofisk...?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2009)

Heather keeps an eye on Lyn but doesn’t follow to closely as she attempts to listen to their conversation.

Listen
1d20+14
15+14 = 29


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2009)

Cissinei and Kara followed Lenora back into the Temple, following by four of the Templar and the other selected girls. It was a long way back into the Temple and it made Cissinei more and more uneasy as they moved further from the sounds of the crowds.

She didn't dare speak to Kara just yet because it might seem to awkward and artificial so she addressed another girl with a smirk, "Hi there," she said in a kind voice, "Have you been coming to the services long?" she asked. 

The girl smiled back, "Not really, a few months now--I'm a new conversion," said the girl. "I am gearing up for the pilgrimage."

Lenora spoke, "This will surely help you grow closer to the body of Arambula and by the time of the pilgrimage you will be unmistakeably ripe with his spirit."



soulnova said:


> "First we need to make sure the Dragon isn't a problem" commented Elena to Maddy and HEather.
> 
> "YES. You dont want him to come after us" Lyn said very anxious.
> 
> ...



((The Dragon speaks common.))



soulnova said:


> "I think Im gonna puke..." his/her face was pale. Lyn will move to a concealed place to end the spell and then walk -slowly- to the Dragon once Lenora and the girls are away. "h-hey.... mister Lofisk...?"



Lofisk looks down at Lyn, *"My apologize if I hurt you upon picking you up."*

The dragon apologized to Lyn as he approached.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei and Kara followed Lenora back into the Temple, following by four of the Templar and the other selected girls. It was a long way back into the Temple and it made Cissinei more and more uneasy as they moved further from the sounds of the crowds.
> 
> She didn't dare speak to Kara just yet because it might seem to awkward and artificial so she addressed another girl with a smirk, "Hi there," she said in a kind voice, "Have you been coming to the services long?" she asked.
> 
> ...



As they traveled Kara considered briefly that this was a very dangerous move on her part, perhaps the biggest risk of her life to date.  She mentally shrugged it off; in her line of work the end result of failure was ultimately the same even if the execution in this case would likely be more immediate.

Still the cardinal rule was the bigger the risk the bigger the payoff, she was certainly risking enough here she better do what she can to make sure it was worthwhile.  "Mistress Lenora?  Can you tell us about the ceremony?  Will there be a lot for us to learn?"  She let her voice flutter a touch hoping to sound of nervous anticipation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2009)

Lenora answered, "Hmm, it depends kind of on what your past experiences are--there could be much to learn or it could all come as second nature." 

Another of the girls spoke, "I hope that I'm able to learn something new."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lenora answered, "Hmm, it depends kind of on what your past experiences are--there could be much to learn or it could all come as second nature."
> 
> Another of the girls spoke, "I hope that I'm able to learn something new."



Kara blushed, "I'm afraid I'm new to the faith, I just arrived in town yesterday hoping to find my place."  She sighed slightly, "I will probably be behind the other girls.  But I work hard!  And truly it must have been fate to bring me here just in time for the ceremony."  

She hesitated a moment, "you will give me a chance, please say you will!"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2009)

"Oh, I see... hehehe, yeah, don't worry about it. I mean... I'm NOT a dragon. Maybe some long lost great-great-great-greatgrandparent... but the claws and teeth give a good look, right?" Lyn started now a little more reassured. "You see, I was with the Pally who was speaking out earlier. The one talking about the lych. I just got lucky enough to defeat it... but it wasn't even from THIS plane! He was horrible as an experiment gone wrong... and for a minute when you landed with Lady Lenora, we thought the lych was back..." he made a pause. "...at least I DID. We tried to stop him but he torched a village with his magic from his ships... those things are dangerous!!" 

"We are all paranoic because that damn lych seems to have many contacts... who knows where could he infiltrate! We were hoping to get to this town before him to warn all your people" he keeps explaining.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara blushed, "I'm afraid I'm new to the faith, I just arrived in town yesterday hoping to find my place."  She sighed slightly, "I will probably be behind the other girls.  But I work hard!  And truly it must have been fate to bring me here just in time for the ceremony."
> 
> She hesitated a moment, "you will give me a chance, please say you will!"



"If I didn't intend to give you a chance, I wouldn't have selected you," Lenora said with a smile. 

They were led down the hallway to a room made up like a waiting area. The entire thing was lit by candle light and there were volumes of books lining the shelves around them.

"I am going to leave you here for a short time," Lenora said, "But I shall return--Arambula's got an appetite for the young women such as you, but there are minor preparations to be made before we can make this little journey together." 

With that she left them with the guards and walked off down the hall. 



soulnova said:


> "Oh, I see... hehehe, yeah, don't worry about it. I mean... I'm NOT a dragon. Maybe some long lost great-great-great-greatgrandparent... but the claws and teeth give a good look, right?" Lyn started now a little more reassured. "You see, I was with the Pally who was speaking out earlier. The one talking about the lych. I just got lucky enough to defeat it... but it wasn't even from THIS plane! He was horrible as an experiment gone wrong... and for a minute when you landed with Lady Lenora, we thought the lych was back..." he made a pause. "...at least I DID. We tried to stop him but he torched a village with his magic from his ships... those things are dangerous!!"
> 
> "We are all paranoic because that damn lych seems to have many contacts... who knows where could he infiltrate! We were hoping to get to this town before him to warn all your people" he keeps explaining.


*
"So his stories were true?" *the Dragon asked of the Paladin. *"Well I have no interest in the issues of such tripe adversaries, a Lich is nothing in comparison." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 2, 2009)

While this was going on, Glenn found was watched the end of the proceedings from a window in the Inn. "That didn't quite go over as well I hoped it would," he said looking glancing over at Maggie.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *
> "So his stories were true?" *the Dragon asked of the Paladin. *"Well I have no interest in the issues of such tripe adversaries, a Lich is nothing in comparison." *



"yes, very true!" he asures the dragon. "Oh well, that makes me feel better... I hate those undead... I have seen too many. Do you... do you have any experience with Lyches then? Seems like you already encounter them before..." 

He looks around a little worried. "I mean... he was summoning that creepy stuff... humans, dragons, ogre like abominations... I never saw other lyches to the same. Did you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "If I didn't intend to give you a chance, I wouldn't have selected you," Lenora said with a smile.
> 
> They were led down the hallway to a room made up like a waiting area. The entire thing was lit by candle light and there were volumes of books lining the shelves around them.
> 
> ...



Once Lenora leaves Kara turns to address the gathered girls, "Hi!  I'm Kara.  I'm sure it's the blessing of Arambula that brings us here today."

Kara took a moment to look around the room, soaking in the environment.  Chances are time would be short for what needed to be done, having a good relationship with these girls would help.  With luck they'd all make it out alive.

"I still can't believe there was a dragon though!"  She shuddered slightly, "surely Lenora is blessed above all others in the eyes of Arambula.  I wonder why it is she stays here rather than leading a church in a large, prestigious city?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> While this was going on, Glenn found was watched the end of the proceedings from a window in the Inn. "That didn't quite go over as well I hoped it would," he said looking glancing over at Maggie.



"No it didn't," come Pellegri's tiny voice. Apparently the small Archon has been following him around. "What are you going to do now?" she asked. "Just stay here?" 



soulnova said:


> "yes, very true!" he asures the dragon. "Oh well, that makes me feel better... I hate those undead... I have seen too many. Do you... do you have any experience with Lyches then? Seems like you already encounter them before..."
> 
> He looks around a little worried. "I mean... he was summoning that creepy stuff... humans, dragons, ogre like abominations... I never saw other lyches to the same. Did you?"



*"I've lived for a great many years, of course I have encountered Liches before and killed them too,"* the Dragon said. *"The other things you spoke of I am unsure about. Abominations aren't common which is why they are in fact Abominations..." *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Once Lenora leaves Kara turns to address the gathered girls, "Hi!  I'm Kara.  I'm sure it's the blessing of Arambula that brings us here today."
> 
> Kara took a moment to look around the room, soaking in the environment.  Chances are time would be short for what needed to be done, having a good relationship with these girls would help.  With luck they'd all make it out alive.
> 
> "I still can't believe there was a dragon though!"  She shuddered slightly, "surely Lenora is blessed above all others in the eyes of Arambula.  I wonder why it is she stays here rather than leading a church in a large, prestigious city?"



Cissinei seemed to not exactly get what happening and kept quiet. There were three other girls who introduced themselves as Carla, Pam, and Samantha.

Pam spoke the most openly it seemed, "Well the thing is, I don't know why she chooses to stay here, maybe it has some special significance to her?"

"I like it here," Carla added, "That could be all."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "No it didn't," come Pellegri's tiny voice. Apparently the small Archon has been following him around. "What are you going to do now?" she asked. "Just stay here?"



Glenn looked at Pellegri and smirked, "One does not move forward by sitting still. In a way things are going according to plan, if Sabastian had stuck to the plan things would be looking a bit better for me, but now there is a good deal of doubt cast on validity of my word."

"More than likely, Lenora will not come here. That's my feeling on the matter."

"So, I have a decision to make, I can either go to Lenora personally and potentially into a trap. Or I have to give up on the plan completely. I don't want to do that. I intend to take the road with the least amount of blood shed, and that's going to involve me walking directly into the Dragon clutches. If we where to take Lenora hostage and take one of the airships we'd a lot of people would have to die, people who don't have to die if we can convince them to come to our side."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei seemed to not exactly get what happening and kept quiet. There were three other girls who introduced themselves as Carla, Pam, and Samantha.
> 
> Pam spoke the most openly it seemed, "Well the thing is, I don't know why she chooses to stay here, maybe it has some special significance to her?"
> 
> "I like it here," Carla added, "That could be all."



Kara nods slowly at Carla, "that could be it.  Surely a woman of her power and position has the right to be wherever she wants to be.  And though I've seen little of it this village seems as nice a place as any."

She sighs softly, "I just can't help but think that there is so much more that she could be doing.  Imagine if she held a ceremony in a large city?  Instead of the bare handful of us she might find hundreds of women ready to serve."

"But I don't mean to presume to know her thoughts.  I'm sure if this is the way that she has chosen then there is a good reason for it."  She smiles at the other girls reassuringly.

"But I suppose that is something we can think about later.  For now we should be getting ready for the ceremony.  I wish we knew more about what we had to do, but I'm sure as long as we all stick together we'll manage fine."

((Quick check, is it just the 5 girls?  Or are there others that just didn't speak up?  And how many guards are in the room?))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 3, 2009)

Sebastian meandered about, aimlessly.  The ceremony was done and he was a bit of a loss as to what should happen next.  He looked around for a familiar face.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2009)

Lyn is feeling more and more confortable speaking with the dragon. "well... gotta get back to my friends. We will keep looking for more information about it. If he appears, be sure I'll let you know... Most likely with a fire ball explosion. I hate those guys." he sighed bowed a farewell for Lofisk.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn looked at Pellegri and smirked, "One does not move forward by sitting still. In a way things are going according to plan, if Sabastian had stuck to the plan things would be looking a bit better for me, but now there is a good deal of doubt cast on validity of my word."
> 
> "More than likely, Lenora will not come here. That's my feeling on the matter."
> 
> "So, I have a decision to make, I can either go to Lenora personally and potentially into a trap. Or I have to give up on the plan completely. I don't want to do that. I intend to take the road with the least amount of blood shed, and that's going to involve me walking directly into the Dragon clutches. If we where to take Lenora hostage and take one of the airships we'd a lot of people would have to die, people who don't have to die if we can convince them to come to our side."



"Ugh," Pellegri started, "Pellegri doesn't like riddles..." the little Archon complained as she made a small figure eight in the air to keep herself entertained. 

"Maybe I can sneak and check on them?"



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara nods slowly at Carla, "that could be it.  Surely a woman of her power and position has the right to be wherever she wants to be.  And though I've seen little of it this village seems as nice a place as any."
> 
> She sighs softly, "I just can't help but think that there is so much more that she could be doing.  Imagine if she held a ceremony in a large city?  Instead of the bare handful of us she might find hundreds of women ready to serve."
> 
> ...



((There are just five girls, sorry for the lack of explaination))

Carla sighed, "There's probably something more to it," she said, "But I don't know the whole story..." 

Samantha grimaced, "I think she stayed here--because she liked it here," she started, "This is kind of where she was born, her father was passing through and he got to know a woman..." 

"Surely you're mistaken?" Carla protested. 

"No, I'm sure," Samantha said. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian meandered about, aimlessly.  The ceremony was done and he was a bit of a loss as to what should happen next.  He looked around for a familiar face.



The crowd moved and parted and was back and forth and for a breif moment Sebastian thought he had spotted someone he knew from long ago. But when he looked again they were gone. 



soulnova said:


> Lyn is feeling more and more confortable speaking with the dragon. "well... gotta get back to my friends. We will keep looking for more information about it. If he appears, be sure I'll let you know... Most likely with a fire ball explosion. I hate those guys." he sighed bowed a farewell for Lofisk.



Lofisk told Lyn bye and before too long some of the commoners had bid for his attention.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((There are just five girls, sorry for the lack of explaination))
> 
> Carla sighed, "There's probably something more to it," she said, "But I don't know the whole story..."
> 
> ...


((No worries, I just wanted to make sure))

_Interesting..._ Kara thought.  "I suppose whatever her reason is it isn't really my place to question."  She smiled brightly, "I'm sure we'll have plenty of time to talk to her about it later."

She looked at the other girls, "you know, I'm kinda glad that we're all here together.  I'm sure I'm much more relaxed with everyone here than I would have been alone."

She cocked her head as if something just occurred to her then beamed at the girls, "I know!  We should make a pact as sisters.  Swear that no matter what we'll support each other and help one another as best we can."  

"Even if we're sent to different cities to serve Arambula it'd be great to know that whatever fate has in store for us we're still together in some way."  She reached a hand forward boldly, "who's with me?"

Diplomacy:
1d20+29
3+29 = 32

((Insight into Kara's psyche, she does want to help the girls.  She's aware enough to know that this may very well turn out badly for everyone but if she can get the girls to trust her a bit when all hell breaks loose there's more of a chance they'll listen to her and will be that much easier to save.))

((As an aside, I'm going to be headed out to a 4th party here shortly.  Likely be gone until later in the day tomorrow))


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Ugh," Pellegri started, "Pellegri doesn't like riddles..." the little Archon complained as she made a small figure eight in the air to keep herself entertained.
> 
> "Maybe I can sneak and check on them?"



"Sure, go ahead. Just make sure catch you! We don't know how friendly she'll be to Archons, but if my hunch is right you should be okay."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2009)

After Lyn walked away from the dragon Heather looked around her.  “Not much to do now but wait…”  she went to the alley where Coia was waiting and stroked the big wolf.  “See anything interesting?”  Heather asked him as she leaned on the wall.  “Nah…me neither…” she mumbled with a sigh and waited, a hooded figure in the shadows.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((No worries, I just wanted to make sure))
> 
> _Interesting..._ Kara thought.  "I suppose whatever her reason is it isn't really my place to question."  She smiled brightly, "I'm sure we'll have plenty of time to talk to her about it later."
> 
> ...



The other girls agree to make the pact and Cissinei is actually the last of the group to respond, she seems distracted like there's something she can't quite put together. 

On the walls there are some shelves with plants growing and various little things here and there. None of it looks particularly interesting though. 

Arcana:
   1d20+16 → [17,16] = (33)

The realization of what's on the wall dawns on her and she almost yells out when she remembers the other girls. 

Carla looks to Cissinei, "Are things alright?" she asked.

Cissinei nodded, "Yeah, just fine." 

"Well you better get in on this with us," Samantha said coyly. 

Slowly Cissinei steps closer, "Alright, I'm in." 






strongarm85 said:


> "Sure, go ahead. Just make sure catch you! We don't know how friendly she'll be to Archons, but if my hunch is right you should be okay."



Pellegri makes a quick set of loops, "Alright, I will be careful!" the little Archon darts out to the crowds waiting in the streets and she searches for any of the others first. When she finds Heather she tells her, "Glenn said we kind of messed up his plan--and now he's thinking about going to talk to her personally."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking at the Archon Heather sighs.  “You’re right.  The plan had become completely screwed up.”  she looked around beneath her hood and shook her head.  “She took two of us with her.  Maybe they can find out the information that Glenn was after.” Heather thought for a minute.  “I don’t know if Glenn making a second appearance would be a good idea.”

Pushing away from the wall Heather looks at Pelligri.  “Why don’t you go find that cleric Sebastian.  Or one of the others.  I will go speak to Glenn.  He is at the inn right?”  she asks but doesn’t wait for an answer figuring that her and Coia could track him down regardless.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

*Heather and Pellegri*
Pellegri bobs up and down in the air quickly to signify yes, "He's at the Inn right now, I will go find Sebastian!" Pellegri zips off through the crowd. 

*State of the Party*
The party is a little split up right now, two members with Lenora, one in the Inn and the rest scattered through the crowd sparingly. 

*Out in the Crowd*
Lofisk took to the skies suddenly and headed away from the town, the huge blue dragon's wings sent gusts of wind down over the crowd. The sound of the wings marked its distance.

*Inside the Temple*
When there was time again Cissinei leaned as close to Kara as she could, "Those ingredients on the shelves--the plants; mindrake, grimmroot, wolfsbane, merivolt...they're components for ritual..." she explained as quietly as she could.

"Hey," Carla called out, "Here we are promising to stick together and you're already telling a secret." 

Cissinei grimaced and pulled Poe close, "I'm not so good at secrets really." 

*Back Outside*
Several minutes have passed and things seem to have calmed down, the crowds have faded further and there seems to be no sign of anything interesting going on until a beautiful woman with maroon hair and coal colored eyes strolled up near Sebastian and Dee, she wore a fine breast plate of mitrhal and carried sword at her side. 

She had tanned skin and an animal companion in the way of a monkey. As she neared the Cleric and Pirate she paused and looked them over, slowing her gait. 

Finally she stopped, glared at Dee and drew her sword, "Are you Captain Deirdre Saint John..."

Dee was too slow on the draw to avoid the sword at her neck, instead she just stumbled back and fell, "Yeah," Dee said from the ground, "Who's asking?" 

The woman shoved a crossbow into Dee's stomach, the thing looked almost too small for a Human to be carrying, "Captain Edith Anne Endari of the Kotir Royal Naval Fleet..." 

"I didn't steal anything!" Dee protested.

"You burned down my younger sister's ship!" Edith said.

"She tried to cut off me head--I mean I put her in a life boat before I set fire to the thing..." Dee said.

_All the while Sebastian can't help but notice something very familair about this woman..._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Inside the Temple*
> When there was time again Cissinei leaned as close to Kara as she could, "Those ingredients on the shelves--the plants; mindrake, grimmroot, wolfsbane, merivolt...they're components for ritual..." she explained as quietly as she could.
> 
> "Hey," Carla called out, "Here we are promising to stick together and you're already telling a secret."
> ...



Kara whispers quickly, "it's now or never I think, just go with me."  She then looks up and giggles at the other girls.  "It's not a secret from you three," she glances over at the guards and giggles again, "come over, we'll tell."

Once the girls get closer she'll talk quietly, so the guards are unlikely to hear, "she says she knows something about the ritual.  We'll be able to figure out what we need to do, that should really impress Lenora.  Go on, tell us what this stuff if for."  She smiles encouragingly at Cissinei.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Sebastian kept one eye on the crossbow, pressed into Dee's stomach, and another eye on Edith's forearms.  He knew enough of human anatomy, from his role as a battlefield healer to judge when someone was about to being to move.  There was a slight delay.  

"Last thing I noticed, Edith, was that this isn't the high seas.  If you have an issue to...discuss...with Deidre, then I believe you should do so like a civilized being and use your tongue instead of arrows."

Sebastian's tone was quite earnest.  "Otherwise things might turn out...badly."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara whispers quickly, "it's now or never I think, just go with me."  She then looks up and giggles at the other girls.  "It's not a secret from you three," she glances over at the guards and giggles again, "come over, we'll tell."
> 
> Once the girls get closer she'll talk quietly, so the guards are unlikely to hear, "she says she knows something about the ritual.  We'll be able to figure out what we need to do, that should really impress Lenora.  Go on, tell us what this stuff if for."  She smiles encouragingly at Cissinei.



Cissinei sighed, "That's the thing, the rituals aren't really harmful--well separately they are but together they're for...well they're for a love spell of sorts." 

Samantha blinked, "Love spell?" 

Cissinei nodded, "Yes," her face turned slightly red, "I considered using it once." 



The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian kept one eye on the crossbow, pressed into Dee's stomach, and another eye on Edith's forearms.  He knew enough of human anatomy, from his role as a battlefield healer to judge when someone was about to being to move.  There was a slight delay.
> 
> "Last thing I noticed, Edith, was that this isn't the high seas.  If you have an issue to...discuss...with Deidre, then I believe you should do so like a civilized being and use your tongue instead of arrows."
> 
> Sebastian's tone was quite earnest.  "Otherwise things might turn out...badly."



Dee glanced to Sebastian, knowing that even if she were injured it wouldn't be enough to bring her close to any kind of real harm. Still she could do without being shot and it seemed Madeleine and Barbaneth were in disposed, "Heh, let's talk about this...no one was hurt so we can at least do that right?" 

"You're under arrest...as soon as we get back to the water," Edith glanced to Sebastian, "Who are you?" 

With a slight nervous giggle Dee regarded Sebastian, "He's no one, his lot's none of your concern, you should just be watching me..."

Edith closed her stance slightly, "I just want to know who this man that knows so much about sailing law is?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Sebastian put one foot forward, and extended his hand in greeting, being careful to maintain eye contact.  "Well as Deidre said, I'm no one--although sometimes people seem to call me Sebastian.  And I know absolutely nothing about the laws of the sea, but am delighted to make your acquaintance nonetheless."

Diplomacy:  1d20 + (9 + 4)
1d20+13
8+13 = 21

Behind the Cleric's eyes, several things were happening.  First, he needed to maintain eye contact with Edith.  Then, he would look for an opening where her weight shift.  Then, if she moved to face him even a little, he would feign stumbling, and fall forward, onto her--shoving her  bow away from Dee in what would appear to be an accident.

Of course, having an armored Cleric knock you over might hurt a little.  He silently thanked the Gods he hadn't taken Genevieve's suggestion and added spikes to his armor.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian put one foot forward, and extended his hand in greeting, being careful to maintain eye contact.  "Well as Deidre said, I'm no one--although sometimes people seem to call me Sebastian.  And I know absolutely nothing about the laws of the sea, but am delighted to make your acquaintance nonetheless."
> 
> Diplomacy:  1d20 + (9 + 4)
> 1d20+13
> ...



Edith turned and when Sebastian stumbled forward she was caught off guard. The bow slipped away for Dee's stomach and the Cleric collapsed into her. 

She flailed back, losing her other weapon in the process and Sebastian landed full on top of her. Dee chuckled at the sight as she kicked the cross bow and the sword away respectively. 

"Looks like someone effectively got disarmed," Dee smirked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Sebastian seems to have realized that he just fell on top of a woman.  His face turns red.  "Erm...um...sorry about this, I'm a bit clumsy."  The Cleric tried to get up.  "Anyhow.  Nice to meet you."  If he had played his cards right, she'd be absolutely disgusted, embarrassed, or ridiculed.  One of the three, which would hopefully discombobulate her enough for Dee to make an exit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Edith tried to climb to her feet once Sebastian was off of her only to find her weapons out of reach and Dee standing over her. 

With her arms folded over her chest she sighed, "So you want to try talking this out without the swords and bows at my throat?" 

Edith glared at Dee and then Sebastian, "I can't believe this," she said with a sigh, "I guess we should do things your way...why is he so heavy?" asked Edith.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Sebastian tapped his chest once.   There was a metallic ring.  "That answer your question?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

"Then I take it you're not a parishioner to this little pilgrimage?" Edith asked, "I went through a great deal of trouble to follow you all here--do you have anything to say for yourselves?" 

Dee looked to Sebastian, "Sorry I burned down that boat but cutting my head off wasn't going to bring your sister's gold back...I found it unattended and spent it accordingly." Dee smiled with her hands on her hips.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

"I...hold an academic interest" confessed Sebastian.  "Heard about St. Arambula, thought I'd try writing a book about the faith."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The woman shoved a crossbow into Dee's stomach, the thing looked almost too small for a Human to be carrying, "Captain Edith Anne Endari of the Kotir Royal Naval Fleet..."



Elena was talking to Lyn on how he felt about meeting other dragon... when she suddenly heard somethig. It was a word... a single word and made her blood run cold.  

The woman was arguing and Dee and Sebastian.... something about a ship. But she wasn't listening to them anymore. She was staring directly to the woman, trying to find some familiar sign on her. 

Then she finally spoke. "You... are an Endari?" she asked in disbelief. 


Elena had never encounter someone else with her surname. Her father had been very clear... only both of them were left of the family. She didn't knew anything about uncles and aunts... not even this Edith. "An Endari...??" she repeated the question.



> All the while Sebastian can't help but notice something very familair about this woman...


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2009)

Proceeding to the inn Heather climbs the stairs and heads into the room.  “Damn…”  she mutters closing the door.  “Sorry things didn’t go as planned Glenn.”  she moved near him and pushed the hood of her cloak back.  “But, after talking to that little glowing ball of fun…I don’t think searching her out would be a good idea.  Cissinei and Kara were chosen.  Let’s see what they can find out…” Heather sighed and looked out the window.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena was talking to Lyn on how he felt about meeting other dragon... when she suddenly heard somethig. It was a word... a single word and made her blood run cold.
> 
> The woman was arguing and Dee and Sebastian.... something about a ship. But she wasn't listening to them anymore. She was staring directly to the woman, trying to find some familiar sign on her.
> 
> ...



Dee and Edith turned their heads to see Elena yelling something from a little ways off. Edith backed up slowly and used this distraction, kicking her sword into the air with one foot and catching it with expert precision. As she brought the blade around to attack it clanged against the side of Dee's flame covered thinblade.

"Aye, the lass is quick with 'er sword but lets see how she deals with a fair fight where she's not sidling up to people and sticking knives to their necks!" Dee said as she eyed the other woman. 

A slow realization of what was being said by Elena sunk into Edith's mind, "Another Endari?" she muttered. 

Pellegri seemed to come out of nowhere, she was on her way to check on Kara and Cissinei when she spotted the trouble. The archon darted at Edith and made quick circles around her head. 

Now Edith backed up to avoid the creature and Dee circled around one side of her, putting some distance between the two of them.

"Wait!" Edith yelled swatting at Pellegri, "What did she mean another Endari...who's her father?" 

"Leave my friends alone!" Pellegri cried. After a moment the tiny archon was satisfied and flew off towards the Temple.

Edith looked at Elena, "Endari--who was your father?" 

Dee was standing as far back as she could get, by now Madeleine and Barbaneth had come running over to see what the commotion was about. The remnants of the crowd looked on too.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2009)

Elena was afraid to say the name. It was a horrible feeling crawling inside her. Was this woman somehow related to her?? but... BUT.... She tried to say the words but no sound came from her mouth. 

Lyn stepped behind her and put a hand in her shoulder. "Artalel, his name is Artalel Endari..." he told Edith.  Lyn knew Elena could face off many horrible creatures, but when it came to feelings and the untouchable she was at lost.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena was afraid to say the name. It was a horrible feeling crawling inside her. Was this woman somehow related to her?? but... BUT.... She tried to say the words but no sound came from her mouth.
> 
> Lyn stepped behind her and put a hand in her shoulder. "Artalel, his name is Artalel Endari..." he told Edith.  Lyn knew Elena could face off many horrible creatures, but when it came to feelings and the untouchable she was at lost.



Edith lowered her weapon and stepped slowly towards Elena, "Artalel?" there was a tinge of shock in her voice. She lowered her head after a moment and then picked it up, "Elena?" Edith furrowed her brow to look at her this time "Elena--he'd told me that you had died of illness when you were very young--he and I had been separated coming from Kotir during the war...he had you and I was loaded into one of the other ships to evacuate..." 

Dee called out, "Kotir as you speak of it is an Arcana imbued wasteland..." 

"Its where Elena was born before it was destroyed," Edith said, "Elena, I'm your mother." 

The statement caught Dee off guard and she stilled her tongue realizing how rude she had been. At the same time Edith took a few steps towards Elena sheathing her blade.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2009)

Elena took a step back horrified from her. No amount of magic could have helped now. "No" she denied, it was the first thing that came to her mind. She was pale white. If the party didn't know her, they would have sworn she was a vampire. 

"Oh-my-god" Lyn mumbled under his breath as he tried to get a hold of Elena's arm. She seemed like she wanted to flee and given the cirscumtances he couldn't allow that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Edith froze, "I don't know what else to say to convince you..." she examined Elena, "You've got his hair though...your features though they seem to be distinctly me." 

"Remember how close my mother looked to me?" asked Madeleine, "Its almost as uncanny here--the eyes, the nose...she's even wearing the same type of armor as Elena," suddenly she felt she was speaking out of turn. 

"These are your friends?" Edith asked as she pulled something from her pack, it was a wooden plaque like thing, she opened it and tossed it to the ground halfway between herself and Elena. 

When Dee came forward to peer at it she saw an image of Edith, name, birth date and the city of origin. Under the spot for _children_ it was marked "deceased". 

The tears running down Edith's face were not reflected in her voice yet, "My military papers and commendation--I thought you were dead."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2009)

Elena tried to take another step back. "Impossible" or not? Her father had not tell her the true of his job... but this was beyond anything she had imagined. 

Lyn now was trying to grapple her in vain. Lyn was too weak for her. "Some help here? Dee?"

She started to breath with difficulty. "I can't..." she took her hand to her chest as it was hurting. 

"Sebastian" Lyn turned to the cleric. "Can you calm her??" he asked troubled.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

"Botheration" muttered Sebastian.  He closed his eyes for a moment, mumbled something, and put a hand on Elena's shoulder.  Lyn would probably recognize this as a sort of spell.  "Get a hold of yourself Elena Endari!"

All in the immediate area would feel irrationally calm (Provided they don't make the DC16 Will Save, which you can intentionally fail, but she might want to roll the save anyways because...she is panicking).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei sighed, "That's the thing, the rituals aren't really harmful--well separately they are but together they're for...well they're for a love spell of sorts."
> 
> Samantha blinked, "Love spell?"
> 
> Cissinei nodded, "Yes," her face turned slightly red, "I considered using it once."



Kara shot Cissinei a reassuring look then continued in a hushed voice, "a love spell?  What would they need love magic for?"  She gave the other girls a puzzled look hoping to lead them to one of the obvious conclusions.

Bluff: Relay a hidden message (sorta)
1d20+21
10+21 = 31


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2009)

She let herself be affected by Sebastian's magic. It was like her whole brain had been branded with the word "No" and she needed to think clearly now. Elena calmed herself, now using Lyn and Sebastian as support. "You can't be... She's..." she finally managed to say. Her eyes couldn't face Edith. 

"She does look a little like you" Lyn mumbled besides her. 

Elena breathed deeply, trying to dismiss Lyn's words. Could she deny it? "He said you were dead" still not looking at Edith.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara shot Cissinei a reassuring look then continued in a hushed voice, "a love spell?  What would they need love magic for?"  She gave the other girls a puzzled look hoping to lead them to one of the obvious conclusions.
> 
> Bluff: Relay a hidden message (sorta)
> 1d20+21
> 10+21 = 31



Cissinei sighed, "I wouldn't know, but we should probably stop being so nosy--Lady Lenora might be angered upon her arrival."

It was true it had been some time since she'd left and there was seemingly no reason why. Lucikly the guards were out of earshot and it was like only they were there. 



soulnova said:


> She let herself be affected by Sebastian's magic. It was like her whole brain had been branded with the word "No" and she needed to think clearly now. Elena calmed herself, now using Lyn and Sebastian as support. "You can't be... She's..." she finally managed to say. Her eyes couldn't face Edith.
> 
> "She does look a little like you" Lyn mumbled besides her.
> 
> Elena breathed deeply, trying to dismiss Lyn's words. Could she deny it? "He said you were dead" still not looking at Edith.



"He probably hoped I was, after he told me you had died, I left him and jointed the Navy--I didn't come back after that although he wrote me letters from time to time, never mentioned anything out of the ordinary."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2009)

Now there was this new paradigm. "Why? Why would he do that!? what motives could he have to do such things!? 16 years... For how long did he send you those letters?" while there was some tone of escepticism in her voice, it was slowly turning into anger.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Now there was this new paradigm. "Why? Why would he do that!? what motives could he have to do such things!? 16 years... For how long did he send you those letters?" while there was some tone of escepticism in her voice, it was slowly turning into anger.



"I received them for the first four or five...but there's no telling how long he sent them--I was at war and we didn't have regular mail service. Sometimes I would get them three or four at a time," Edith said. "Had I found out I would have come home immediately." 

Dee snagged Madeleine by the arm, "She and I are going to go...take care of something," Dee said pointing away. The two of them walked off arm and arm. 

Edith ignored them, "Maybe your father had good reason to lie, I couldn't tell you, but I know what I am telling you is the truth, the letters are on my ship."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2009)

She almost gasped when Edith told her about the letters on the ship. If there was some real kind of relationship between her father and her... the letters would shed some light in the matter. 

"I... I would like to see those letters" Elena said.

Lyn was still behind her... He had become a kind of a shadow when Elena needed it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

"You can see them if you like, but it will take days to travel back that far," said Edith.

"And we have much to attend to here," Barbaneth said, "And the situation with Nimbus..." 

Indeed since arriving in Whitefall much had occurred and seemingly in a short time. And while Kotir was some place unfamilair Elena had some window to her past now. 

*In The Temple*
Pellegri appeared in the middle of the group of girls, everyone jumped at first but Cissinei insisted that the archon was a friend. 

When Pellegri spoke she seemed to be rambling about something, "The black elf lady told me to tell you that the big Paladin, the light one not the dark one, said that he umm..." she dragged her um out to its full extent, "oh that we're counting on all of you to get the infor--" 

Cissinei held Poe up and the cat started hissing and slapping at the Archon. This was a distraction of course to  shut Pellegri up and keep her from blowing their cover. She pulled the cat back, "Sorry, she got away from me..." Cissinei said. "But we get you, Pellegri, these are our new friends," she pointed to all of the girls.

"That cat thing attacked at me again!" Pellegri said, the little Archon looked around, "Are you having fun?" 

"Yes! But we might need you to stay here and um, send a message for us, okay?" asked Cissinei.

"Okay."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2009)

"Alright, alright" she sighed not very happy. "I.... I just can't... I can't accept it, not right now" she assured Edith. "This is too much to take. I'm sorry... I... I need proof... this came out of nowhere" she was trying to find a why to explain herself without sounding too harsh.

"She needs time" Lyn explained to Edith.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Edith sighed, "I understand, I don't know what do in the meantime..." 

She glanced around at the others left standing in the town square. Lyn seemed to be some kind of a helper to Elena, but being in his disguise it wasn't as if Edith could see the real him.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2009)

"Elena, you should, you know... stay with Dee while we wait for Cissy and Karah. Sebastian, would you go with her?" Lyn patted the young woman in her back. "C'mon"

Elena nodded and started her way to find Dee. But then she turned back just remembering something. "Do you know what he was?" she asked Edith. "What he worked as...?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2009)

Edith paused for a moment, "He was a blacksmith's apprentice when I met him, I figured that's what he'd become. Why?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2009)

There was an awkward silence after Edith's words. "He was an assassin" she said with sadness "He lied to me too".


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Proceeding to the inn Heather climbs the stairs and heads into the room.  ?Damn??  she mutters closing the door.  ?Sorry things didn?t go as planned Glenn.?  she moved near him and pushed the hood of her cloak back.  ?But, after talking to that little glowing ball of fun?I don?t think searching her out would be a good idea.  Cissinei and Kara were chosen.  Let?s see what they can find out?? Heather sighed and looked out the window.



Glenn was caught off guard by Heather's sudden entrance, but not at all unwelcoming of her arival. After listening to what she had to say, he replied, "I suppose your right. I guess it just not like me to sit around when there is something to be done."

"I don't think Pelegri really understood what I was getting at. I don't think she knows about her father. If she did, she would have probably taken any mentioning of a Lich a bit more seriously. If possible, I'd like to get her on our side, but there is no way to reliably do that without someone breaking the news that her Father is a Lich now. But I suppose if we're going to do that, we should probably wait until the Kara and Cissinei have found out what they can."

"I suppose for now there isn't a good reason for me to be in this suit I've got no where to go. Getting out isn't quite as hard as getting in, but it helps to have a hand."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2009)

Heather laughed at the big man.  “Of course.  Someone like you needs a purpose.”  she shook her head and took off the long cloak.

“Well, at the moment it would be best to leave the two of them to do what needs to be done.”  Heather tapped her finger lightly on her chin.  “Best not to upset things while they are inside and we can’t get to them.  After they resurface we can regroup and figure out our next step.  If they come out that is…” she then turns and nods.  “Right.  Let’s get you out of that tin can.  Figure out what else we can do while we wait.”  Heather then moved near him and let her hands move to the straps and buckles.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather laughed at the big man.  ?Of course.  Someone like you needs a purpose.?  she shook her head and took off the long cloak.
> 
> ?Well, at the moment it would be best to leave the two of them to do what needs to be done.?  Heather tapped her finger lightly on her chin.  ?Best not to upset things while they are inside and we can?t get to them.  After they resurface we can regroup and figure out our next step.  If they come out that is?? she then turns and nods.  ?Right.  Let?s get you out of that tin can.  Figure out what else we can do while we wait.?  Heather then moved near him and let her hands move to the straps and buckles.



((I wrote the following based on a Will save, 2 + 8 = 10))

There is always something sensual about a woman helping a man out of his armor. Something Glenn was experiencing now. While he behaved himself, his will power faltered to the point that his natural responses became easily noticeable. His pulse quickened, his breathing became erratic, his face began to blush, a blush that only grew deeper when the metal leggings where removed and other changes became readily apparent.

When all was said and done, he could not find the words to say much of anything, so he didn't. He leaned forward and kissed Heather instead.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2009)

Lyn stood behind with Edith while Elena went looking for Dee to wait for Cissy.

"Sooo...." he approached the woman extending his hand. "Nice to meet you ma'am. This is much more apropiate introduction... again, I'm Lyn Webber. Been with Elena for a few years. I wouldn't be what I am now without her. We are in quite an adventure most of the time"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2009)

It was only a moment before later when Lenora returned with three other personal guardsmen, each of them grinning as if there was something to wait for. 

There was a pause as Lenora stopped in the center of the room just past the door way. She glanced at all of the women in attendance, "Do you all know of Old Templar Barracks at the edge of town?" she asked. 

Pam nodded, "I used to pass by there with my father."

Lenora smiled and nodded, "I maintain them, its where my personal guard stay and some of their more..." she chuckled suddenly, "...holy guests." She glanced around, "We're to proceed to that barracks via an underground tunnel and then await your instruction."

"Where did you go m'lady?" asked 

"There was business to which I had to attend, the finances of the Church are hard to maintain and I was away from the town for nearly a week, what did you say your name was again?" asked Lenora. 

"Cissinei." 



soulnova said:


> Lyn stood behind with Edith while Elena went looking for Dee to wait for Cissy.
> 
> "Sooo...." he approached the woman extending his hand. "Nice to meet you ma'am. This is much more apropiate introduction... again, I'm Lyn Webber. Been with Elena for a few years. I wouldn't be what I am now without her. We are in quite an adventure most of the time"



Edith made a strange face, bewildered, "So you're my daughter's...Elena's boyfriend?" she asked. "Well its nice to meet you."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2009)

As Glenn kissed her, Heather tensed trying to comprehend the way her body raged.  Though it didn’t take much more than a moment.  Not fighting her nature Heather instinctively wrapped her arms behind his neck and kissed him back eagerly while letting her small frame press against him.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Edith made a strange face, bewildered, "So you're my daughter's...Elena's boyfriend?" she asked. "Well its nice to meet you."



"Oh no... Not boyfriend boyfriend, Im just a boy friend. Hehehe... She's like a big sister to me" he clears up to Edith. "Well, you must forgive her... I mean, she had a hard time this last few years... Artalel one day dissapeared and she went to look for him, just to learn he was some kind of retired Assassin"back in the business. We got on a boat to come here looking for his whereabouts. She wanted to ... you know, make him explain all that. Seems like the list of questions is growing bigger each day."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

Elena and Sebastian caught up to Dee and Madeleine, the two seemed to be into something rather devious. Madeleine was straddling a fence an helping to pull Dee up and over. As Dee reached the top Madeleine looked up to see Elena and the Cleric.

"Opps," Madeleine quipped, "Aye, good day Brother Sebastian," she said it with the coyness of a little girl.

"Don't get your panties in a bundle," Dee said, "He's already caught us." Dee paused atop the fence, "You caught us in the middle of a game of pirates, we were about to steal a right shiny airship, anyone care to help?" 



soulnova said:


> "Oh no... Not boyfriend boyfriend, Im just a boy friend. Hehehe... She's like a big sister to me" he clears up to Edith. "Well, you must forgive her... I mean, she had a hard time this last few years... Artalel one day dissapeared and she went to look for him, just to learn he was some kind of retired Assassin"back in the business. We got on a boat to come here looking for his whereabouts. She wanted to ... you know, make him explain all that. Seems like the list of questions is growing bigger each day."



Edith folded her arms, she seemed to grow impatient, "I dare say that Artalel has some serious things to answer for if I catch up to him too," she paused, "Last I heard he wasn't actually in Whitefall, though he might have returned to the remains of Kotir," Edith said. "The city is gone, which is a shame because this child can't see her birthplace," she said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 10, 2009)

Sebastian winced at the use of the honorific.  He had been trying to keep that title, unmentioned.  "Too many hands might spoil this pie Elena--we might want to act as lookouts."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2009)

"I doubt she cares about her birthplace more than she does about her father" Lyn shrugged giving a small sigh. "Right now we are trying to check upon a lich..." he started telling Edith "...we have strong believes that it might be tied _somehow_ to Lady Lenora" he motioned his head towards the main temple. "Two of our girls are inside trying to find out... but at this rate..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian winced at the use of the honorific.  He had been trying to keep that title, unmentioned.  "Too many hands might spoil this pie Elena--we might want to act as lookouts."



"Oo that's good, that's good--be lookouts," Dee paused, "Look out for any trouble." 

Madeleine sighed, "We're going to try and disable any other ships and steal the last one so that we can make a clean get away..." she paused, "I don't suspect that we can keep this cover for much longer," she said in a low tone.



soulnova said:


> "I doubt she cares about her birthplace more than she does about her father" Lyn shrugged giving a small sigh. "Right now we are trying to check upon a lich..." he started telling Edith "...we have strong believes that it might be tied _somehow_ to Lady Lenora" he motioned his head towards the main temple. "Two of our girls are inside trying to find out... but at this rate..."



"Liches?" Edith crooked her head to one side, "There's a lot of them in the Dead Lands, in Old Kotir, after the incident they're the only intelligent life that can survive there."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 10, 2009)

*Playing Lookout*

Sebastian stood still as a statue.  Then he mumbled something.  It was a prayer of sorts, but nothing particularly powerful--just an invocation of his god's guidance.  Elena troubled him.  All that running away from the past.  Nevertheless, his companion's emotional state could very well pose a danger at this point.  She might act...unwisely.

The Cleric spoke in a low voice, almost sing-song.  "Calm yourself Elena Endari.  And keep your eyes and ears open.  If you're still too agitated, I know of a meditation trick that might help."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

Madeleine and Dee, having posted two look outs, bounded over the fence and down into the grass on the other side. From the other side it wasn't hard to the see the trio of airships sitting in the airfield. The ships were parked in a triangular shape facing inwards.

Guards walked the perimeter but there was only three of them, the precession that Lenora had must have pulled them away. "We'll have to hurry before they resume their normal rounds," Dee said.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 10, 2009)

It didn't take long for Glenn's arms to find their way around her, but it took several minutes for his mind work out what needed to be said. After finally breaking his mouth away, he leaned his forehead gently against hers and said, "You remember what I said about Aaron's marriage customs? Its a big commitment, but one I'd like to make if your willing."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2009)

Elena sighed rexaling a little better. "Don't worry... I'm fine. I just didn't to be there for the moment. It was all of a sudden."  she explained Sebastian "But... let's hear this meditation you say..."  she turned around to Dee "Hey, just don't atract attention... after all, stealing the ship was part of the plan, am I right?... but... do you really want to steal a flying ship with a dragon flying around here?" 

It seemed like the only place where Elena could be always in control was the battle field.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 10, 2009)

"Breath slowly.  Then slow your breathing down.  Quiet your thoughts, and focus on the world around you.  No thought.  No emotions.  Just senses."  (In other words, concentrating on being observant)

Concentration Check:  1d20+14
14+14 = 28

Spot Check:  1d20+4
16+4 = 20

Listen Check
1d20+4
3+4 = 7


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2009)

Elena followed Sebastian's instructions closely. 

Concentration 1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11)


Listen 1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16)

Spot 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> It didn't take long for Glenn's arms to find their way around her, but it took several minutes for his mind work out what needed to be said. After finally breaking his mouth away, he leaned his forehead gently against hers and said, "You remember what I said about Aaron's marriage customs? Its a big commitment, but one I'd like to make if your willing."



Heather?s pulse raced from the kiss and she began to pull him toward her for more.  His words didn?t register at first, Heather was to filled with the sensations racing through her body.  ?Marriage customs??  Heather responded slightly confused trying to figure out what he meant.  It took her a moment for her mind to clear and for understanding to dawn.  ?Damn it??  she mumbled closing her eyes tight.  

Her mind and body roared fighting for dominance before she shook her head.  ?As much as I want?I mean??  Heather mumbled as thoughts ran through her mind.  ?We might not live to see the day end?or next week?next month?next year?? she began to move toward him once more.  ?As long as he lives?could I?  I would outlive him?? Heather shook her head.  ?I?m sorry Glenn.  That?s just not a commitment I?m ready for?yet??  she let her hand rub against his cheek before moving toward the window her shoulders hunch slightly with her arms crossed she just stood leaning against the sill.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2009)

*Chapter Four: Subversion*




The Space Cowboy said:


> "Breath slowly.  Then slow your breathing down.  Quiet your thoughts, and focus on the world around you.  No thought.  No emotions.  Just senses."  (In other words, concentrating on being observant)
> 
> Concentration Check:  1d20+14
> 14+14 = 28
> ...





soulnova said:


> Elena followed Sebastian's instructions closely.
> 
> Concentration 1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11)
> 
> ...



No one seemed to be nearby, the town's guards were a joke. 

Meanwhile Maddy slipped past the guards alone while Dee watched from afar.

Madeleine set to work disabling to two older looking ships:
Move Silently:
 1d20+12 → [7,12] = (19) 

Spot on the ships to find the oldest two:
1d20+10 → [11,10] = (21)
1d20+10 → [12,10] = (22)
1d20+10 → [20,10] = (30)

Disable:
1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28)
1d20+8 → [7,8] = (15)

Madeleine signaled back to her and Dee followed her in and began preparing the ship: 
Sailing:
1d20+10 → [11,10] = (21) 

((will take some time to do)) 

*Back in the Temple/Tunnel
*There was a long trek from the Temple to the outlying lands where the barracks were, _far from the party, _Cissinei had concluded. 

After Lenora had come back she had hidden the Archon, hoping that if things went badly there would be some help via Pellegri. She could fight and teleport...it might be something. 

The barracks was well kept and lavishly decorated, there was a huge black stone adorning the center room and it seemed all of the entrances and exists were barred except for the passage into the tunnel. The windows were covered in black paint to keep out the light. 

"Are you ladies ready?" asked Lenora as she paced about the room and touched a wall tapestry. 

Pam looked to the stone in the center of the room, "Is this...is this a piece of the stone from we travel to see each year?" she asked. 

"Something thing like that," Lenora started, "You see long ago this area was dominated by a demigod named Scarmiglione--he is trapped nearby and his power is fed into this totem," she pointed to the black stone, "that power, the power of a false god is fed to Arambula through this totem."

_The name is familiar to Kara and Cissinei...Scarmiglione.

_He is a death god," Lenora continues, "But the offerings to subvert his power, the must be made in lust, which is why I've brought you here today...this is your gift to Arambula, your gift for your God."

Samantha looked flustered, "You want us to...what?" 

"Give of yourselves to my personal guards, the Angels of Arambula and allow this to fuel the needs of a true deity..." as Lenora spoke the guards, the four that were he own began to grow hideous, diseased looking with boils and pulsating pustials covering their faces and bodies. 

One of them lumbered forward, his visage sullied by the boils, but his grin still apparent.

"They're possessed with the power of our interdimensional helpers--it is Arambula's will!" 

The other girls grouped against Cissinei and Kara, Pam pressed her hand to her mouth to keep from vomiting and Carla tried to look away. There were shrieks of horror as the men came to stand by Lenora. 

"Of course I only need four of you," Lenora added, "One of you was selected especially for me."

*Cumulative EXP for the Role Playing in Runrig
1,500 EXP 
*


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 11, 2009)

Glenn took a deep breath and moved behind Heather. When he did, he gently placed his hands on her shoulders and said, "And I'm okay with that. I know exactly how you feel. And it wouldn't be right of me to let it go on with making sure you knew what you where getting yourself into."

He began to gently rub her shoulders when he continued, "I stayed a virgin this long is for this exact reason. A marriage in Aaron is based on trust as much as love. Not only do you get the final say in what I can and can't do, but wife is also the one who chooses when and how the marriage ends. I never married because I never felt like I could trust them. On the other hand, I feel I can trust you."

"Just promise me, when you decide you are ready to let me know."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2009)

Elena stood against a nearby wall waiting for Dee or Cissi to return. "Seems like both of them will take some time" she told Sebastian, sighing a little bit. "It's a pity Cissy didn't left her cat... I guess it would helped to know what's happening like Maggie"

She fell silent again, looking at both sides. "Do you think I should believe her?" she finally asked the cleric.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2009)

Kara was silent during the trip.  She knew things were reaching their climax and that they'd have to act fast when the time came.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Of course I only need four of you," Lenora added, "One of you was selected especially for me."



Kara made her voice as commanding as she could, "Cissinei, take the others, run back the way we came.  I'll catch up."  She forced herself not to think of how exactly she'd catch up.

She charged towards one end of the line as if moving to attack, just before reaching them she shifted, gracefully sending her momentum to the side.  With an uncanny speed she redirected herself at a second guard, then a third, each time cutting off at the last second in another direction.  She didn't have enough strength to make her attacks effective, but she should have their attention, hopefully long enough for the others to get away.

Pact Feint / Group Fake Out:
Bluff vs. Sense Motive + BAB:
Against Lenora:
1d20+17
16+17 = 33

Against Guard Right#1:
1d20+15
5+15 = 20

Against Guard Right #2:
1d20+13
8+13 = 21


Any that fail their rolls are flatfooted until the end of Kara's next action.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2009)

Chewing on her bottom lip gently Heather sighed before leaning back against Glenn.  She nodded silently thinking of his words.  ?Such control??  Heather shook her head slightly.  ?I don?t know if that is a good thing??  she remembered thinking about the first time she heard about the customs there.  Heather thought they were great and somewhat funny.  Now, the thought scared her.  She knew most Drow would almost expect that type of thing.  But, she had been raised differently.  ?Of course I will tell you?or show you??  Heather said quietly while closing her eyes, enjoying the comfort and strength coming from being in the arms of the man.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 11, 2009)

"Well, that's why trust is so important, and making sure you find the right person you can trust with that kind of control. Your only a tyrant if you want to be." He moved his hands down wrapped his arms around her waist and lightly kissed her ear.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 12, 2009)

Luemus let out a silent yawn as he casually walked towards the village.  Beside him Kytae silently padded along beside him.  That was how most of his last year had gone.  A lot of walking, and a lot of listening, not a whole lot of talking though.  When passing through a nearby town he heard that there were airships over here.  It was tempting to see how people were attempting to surpass nature (and fail) so Luemus wanted an up close and personal view.  A little short of the airships his ears picked up a rather familiar voice.

_"Do you think I should believe her?"_


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2009)

"I mean... is not like my father was the most honest man. He had already lied about him being an assassin, but this..." Elena sighed deeply again. "Well... I think we can only wait and see right? She... doesn't seems like a bad person... does she?" Sebastian had far more experience in realizing people's intentions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Well, that's why trust is so important, and making sure you find the right person you can trust with that kind of control. Your only a tyrant if you want to be." He moved his hands down wrapped his arms around her waist and lightly kissed her ear.



Almost as soon as the kiss connected there was a small scream that rattled the room. 

"Help! Help!" it was Pellegri and her cries seem to be heard before she even became fully visible. In a flash of light the small Archon appeared.

"You have to come quick," she explained, "Cissinei and Kara are trapped in a barracks by monsters off to the top of the village!" 

Before they could ask her what happened she was gone again in a flash of pinkish light.



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara was silent during the trip.  She knew things were reaching their climax and that they'd have to act fast when the time came.
> 
> Kara made her voice as commanding as she could, "Cissinei, take the others, run back the way we came.  I'll catch up."  She forced herself not to think of how exactly she'd catch up.
> 
> ...


((where's Kurgan))

The guards failed their attempts to grapple and Cissinei made for the trap door exit. She spurred the other girls along and it was obvious that the other girls weren't sure what exactly had happened. 

It became obvious that these people weren't the good folks that they made themselves out to be.

Poe went back to help Kara and stave off the guards as well as she could. The small cat hunkered down next to Kara to await a hole for attack. 

Meanwhile Cissinei let loose a Magic Missile as she ran for the exit: 

4d6+4 → [3,1,6,3,4] = (17)

Her attack caught the guy off guard. Pam yelled out, "Why? Why are they doing this to us?" 

Kara had an opening to get back, but would they be able to survive going back down the tunnel beneath the Temple? 



soulnova said:


> "I mean... is not like my father was the most honest man. He had already lied about him being an assassin, but this..." Elena sighed deeply again. "Well... I think we can only wait and see right? She... doesn't seems like a bad person... does she?" Sebastian had far more experience in realizing people's intentions.



There was a flash of pink light and in an out of breath sounding voice, Pellegri cried out to Elena and Sebastian, "Kara and Cissinei are in trouble, they're in a barracks to the north of town and there's monsters!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((where's Kurgan))



((Uh I dunno?  Lets say still at the gathering area wondering if he can get a clear shot at the dragon and live to tell about it?  ))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Her attack caught the guy off guard. Pam yelled out, "Why? Why are they doing this to us?"
> 
> Kara had an opening to get back, but would they be able to survive going back down the tunnel beneath the Temple?



Init:
1d20+2
5+2 = 7

Kara paused a moment to make sure the others were moving away, then turned and ran towards the exit.  She mentally cursed the situation that not having her tools meant she blended in better but also meant she didn't have much to get out with!

"Go, run!"  She shouts towards the others.  Better to try to get clear and fight when the others were nearby or they could work something to their advantage than staying here to struggle alone.  Plus the quicker they move the less chance other guards will organize in front of them.

((The three she distracted last round should continue to be distracted until the end of Kara's action, thus they don't get AOO when she flees.  The other two guards can act normally if they beat Kara's initiative.  Run for unencumbered Kara is 120' in a straight line (move 30, run as a full round action).  Unarmored and she loses her dex while running so that drops her AC to the default 10)).


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2009)

Elena turned her head towards the voice of Pellegri. "Fuck. Dee! Let's go!" she called out for Dee but she didn't wait for her. "We better hurry up" she went out to the street and yelled out for Lyn too. "Lyn! Monsters! C'mon!" she managed say while running at her full speed towards pellegri had indicated. "Where pellegri, where?" she asked the anchorn.

Lyn looked around confused. "Monsters? Where? elena!" he only saw her running away. "Dammit... Gotta go now!" he then stopped... "If you want to see how well Elena fights, you should come along" he told Edith just before taking off.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 13, 2009)

_"Do you think I should believe her?"_

Luemus halted.  Kytae took a few more steps than glanced back quizzically. Luemus paused to make sure his mind wasn't playing games with him, and was quickly rewarded.

_"I mean... is not like my father was the most honest man. He had already lied about him being an assassin, but this..." *sigh* "Well... I think we can only wait and see right? She... doesn't seems like a bad person... does she?"_

Luemus stayed rooted to the spot a several thousand questions flooded his mind.  Elena?  Why was she here?  The war how did Elena win it so fast? Why had she gone so far away?  Was Boti alive?  What about Lyn?  The stream was interrupted by a flash of pink light and another unknown voice cried out _"Kara and Cissinei are in trouble, they're in a barracks to the north of town and there's monsters!"_

Luemus sprung towards Elena's voice hearing her response which came quickly, as expected, _"Fuck. Dee! Let's go! We better hurry up" Elena's voice retreated quickly "Lyn! Monsters! C'mon!"_ Kytae growled low annoyed at Luemus' weird actions.  Luemus ignored her as he came into view of Lyn and that Darme-want-to-be-cleric... what was his name again?  Eh he'd remember it soon enough, once this adrenaline slowed itself down.  Lyn was fine, Elena's quickly retreating form also seem fine, and it'd been so long since Luemus had had a decent fight. Luemus was starting to feel some regret for leaving again.

_"Monsters? Where? Elena! Dammit... Gotta go now!"
"If you want to see how well Elena fights, you should come along"_

"Mind if an old friend shows off a bit too... Lyn?"

OOC: I remember you mentioned Lyn looked different.  How has he changed.  Luemus is the same but has got different colored armor but that's covered with the same (now slightly more tattered) cloak.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 13, 2009)

Sebastian didn't answer Elena, at least not immediately  He thought for a moment.  "It's not a thing of reason, how you feel right now.  But that doesn't mean it's irrelevant.  I suppose you've feel a bit saddened and more than a little betrayed over the whole thing.  But no, Edith hardly seems like a 'bad' person.  Good people often unintentionally hurt each other.  Whether in war, business, or relationships."

He was about to open his mouth to say something, when the shit hit the proverbial fan and Pellegri arrived spouting some nonsense about creatures.  "Blast!" swore the Cleric.  Sebastian would break into a run too.

"Clear your head Elena" he shouted, in between breaths.  "There's dirty work afoot."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2009)

((Lyn has his hair tied in a high ponytail. He's taller but, of course, he still looks too charming for his own good. LOL It's been 2 or 3 years from the war at NWN. and this is other continent.))

Lyn stopped cold. That voice... "impossible!" his eyes looking for the elf. "LUEMUS!" he said in disbelief. "This... that... GREAT!" he didn't know what else to say "Hurry! HURRY! We got some monsters to blow up!" a huge smile appeared in the young sorcerer.

They could hear Elena in the distance "Help them fight, Pellegri, while we get there!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

materpillar said:


> _"Do you think I should believe her?"_
> 
> Luemus halted.  Kytae took a few more steps than glanced back quizzically. Luemus paused to make sure his mind wasn't playing games with him, and was quickly rewarded.
> 
> ...





The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian didn't answer Elena, at least not immediately  He thought for a moment.  "It's not a thing of reason, how you feel right now.  But that doesn't mean it's irrelevant.  I suppose you've feel a bit saddened and more than a little betrayed over the whole thing.  But no, Edith hardly seems like a 'bad' person.  Good people often unintentionally hurt each other.  Whether in war, business, or relationships."
> 
> He was about to open his mouth to say something, when the shit hit the proverbial fan and Pellegri arrived spouting some nonsense about creatures.  "Blast!" swore the Cleric.  Sebastian would break into a run too.
> 
> "Clear your head Elena" he shouted, in between breaths.  "There's dirty work afoot."





soulnova said:


> ((Lyn has his hair tied in a high ponytail. He's taller but, of course, he still looks too charming for his own good. LOL It's been 2 or 3 years from the war at NWN. and this is other continent.))
> 
> Lyn stopped cold. That voice... "impossible!" his eyes looking for the elf. "LUEMUS!" he said in disbelief. "This... that... GREAT!" he didn't know what else to say "Hurry! HURRY! We got some monsters to blow up!" a huge smile appeared in the young sorcerer.
> 
> They could hear Elena in the distance "Help them fight, Pellegri, while we get there!"




Pellegri was gone before Elena could get the words out. As Sebastian, Elena, Lyn and Luemus charged towards the town in the distance with the airfield at their backs there was a loud hollow shriek, the familiar sound that Lyn, Sebastian and Elena had heard before in Polvo.

At the siren like wail thick tendrils of fog enclosed around them, blotting out the town from sight. They seemed to be surrounded and even the sky and the sun were gone in mere seconds.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 13, 2009)

"Eh...Luemus" Sebastian mentioned in between breaths.  "You might want to keep an eye out for anything that looks aberrationish.  If it doesn't look natural, killing it is probably an excellent idea.  Especially if you see something with a really, really, really big knife.  We had a wizard companion fall afoul of that thing.  Being twisted in two is no way to go."

"Running off alone in this fog, is a very good way to die" finished the Cleric.  Luemus might note that the Cleric is talking about this fog as if he is somewhat familiar with it.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2009)

"ELENA!" lyn yelled at both Sebastian and Elena ahead from them "Luemus is here!"  
"Hey Luemus, just stay close, this will get ugly... fucking cult summoning freaking abomination.... Cast to KILL" he told the druid. "Edith, be careful too...!"

Lyn CASTS MAGE ARMOR on himself.

Elena had her sword out. "BE READY!" she stood back to back with Sebastian. She heard Lyn behind her.... "What?.... Luemus?" she blinked for a couple of seconds but then she shaked her impression. "Lyn, get in here. Get some cover"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

*Back in town Kurgan and Barbaneth: *
Pellegri appeared before the only members of the party left there, the others had scattered out from the cobblestone covered area. Barbaneth and Kurgan waited, resting against the huge altar. 

"You have to help! There's a barracks at the edge of town and Cissinei and Kara are trapped there," Pellegri yelled. 

Barbaneth palmed his morning star, "It would seem we're needed tiny friend," he said to the Dwarf. "When you want to lead the way, Miss Pellegri," Barbaneth said. 

*Lyn, Elena, Luemus and Sebastian in the fog:
*The mist seemed to waste no time rendering its shapes to them, curling white fingers of fog reached out towards them and something behind the fog moved, hulking slow movements as it drug something heavy. 

The impossibly large creature lumbered through the fog towards the quartet. As it broke through the clouds it was given form and came into shape with the mist sliding off its tall, slender body. 



Almost soundless, the creature took heavy breaths as it lumbered towards them.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 13, 2009)

*"impossible!" his eyes looking for the elf. "LUEMUS!" he said in disbelief. "This... that... GREAT!" he didn't know what else to say "Hurry! HURRY! We got some monsters to blow up!" a huge smile appeared in the young sorcerer.*

Luemus smirked at him.  "I enjoy doing the impossible.  It makes life so much more interesting don't you think?"

*"Eh...Luemus" Sebastian mentioned in between breaths. "You might want to keep an eye out for anything that looks aberrationish. If it doesn't look natural, killing it is probably an excellent idea. Especially if you see something with a really, really, really big knife. We had a wizard companion fall afoul of that thing. Being twisted in two is no way to go."

"Running off alone in this fog, is a very good way to die" finished the Cleric. Luemus might note that the Cleric is talking about this fog as if he is somewhat familiar with it.

"ELENA!" lyn yelled at both Sebastian and Elena ahead from them "Luemus is here!"
"Hey Luemus, just stay close, this will get ugly... fucking cult summoning freaking abomination.... Cast to KILL" he told the druid. "Edith, be careful too...!"*

Luemus listened intently as he ran along with the duo, since he had absolutely no idea what was happening. "To clarify is 'flying' alone in the fog equally bad?" The question is a little joking, but mainly serious. He paused slightly "Lyn, you and elena just don't hit it off well with cults do you?"

When Lyn casts mage armor on himself Luemus will cast magic fang, greater on Kytae. 

*Elena had her sword out. "BE READY!" she stood back to back with Sebastian. She heard Lyn behind her.... "What?.... Luemus?" she blinked for a couple of seconds but then she shaked her impression. "Lyn, get in here. Get some cover"*

Luemus gave Elena a nostalgic smile as she blinked at him. He opened his mouth to say something than heard the heavy breaths coming from behind him. He turned and stared up at the aberration, and stood dumbfounded for a second.  After that brief pause he regained his old composure and got to enjoy the his first itch for destruction in over a year. "Powerful cults I might add.  You don't get along well with powerful cults.  Fun stuff."

[Edit] 
Listen Check for other terrible beasties
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)

~Combat~
Hopefully I can double check this when everyone else says what they're doing

*Luemus*
Stats 'n' stuff
Hp - 72
AC - 20 = 10 + 5 (dex) + 5 (leather(2) +1 + Light shield(1) +1)
Fort 6+1(con)=7
Will 6+4(wis)=10
Reflex 3+5(dex)=8

Initiative
1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)

*Round 1*
Luemus will cast 

*Round 2+*
He make sure he's out of the monster's reach but preferably still close to a teamate (most likely lyn)

Then he'll start dropping lightning bolts on the monster.

*Spoiler*: _Damage_ 




5d6 (spell) + 1d6 (thunder strike ability)
6d6 → [6,6,1,2,1,2] = (18)
6d6 → [4,5,4,2,3,2] = (20)
6d6 → [6,3,6,6,4,3] = (28)
6d6 → [1,6,1,4,4,2] = (18)




*Spoiler*: _reflex_ 




If the monster succeeds above lightning attacks do half damage
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)




*Spoiler*: _fortitude_ 




Thunder strike ability

1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)

If failed the monster becomes deaf for 3d6 rounds
3d6 → [5,6,5] = (16)
3d6 → [3,6,4] = (13)
3d6 → [5,5,1] = (11)
3d6 → [1,1,1] = (3)




*Kytae*
Hp - 34
AC - 17
Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2
Has greater magic fang


Kytae will back Elena up

*Spoiler*: _Talons_ 



1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)
1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)
1d20+8 → [8,8] = (16)
1d20+8 → [6,8] = (14)
1d20+8 → [12,8] = (20)

1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)
1d8+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10)




*Spoiler*: _Fore claws_ 




(2 per round)
1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)
1d20+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)
1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)

1d3+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d3+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)




*Spoiler*: _Bite_ 



1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)
1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)
1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)

2d4+3 → [2,2,3] = (7)
2d4+3 → [1,3,3] = (7)
2d4+3 → [1,2,3] = (6)
2d4+3 → [1,1,3] = (5)
2d4+3 → [3,4,3] = (10)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

*In the Airship
*It occurred to Dee that there was no look out or that something had happened to Sebastian and Elena when the Templar flooded into the cabin of the boat's cabin. A bolt from a cross bow sailed past her face almost hitting her. 

She and Madeleine took cover behind a door inside of the inner cabin where the engine controls were. Dee realized there was a problem with this ship, something that the Lightening Runner had it didn't.

There was no elemental ring. It was as if the ship wasn't sky worth or perhaps it didn't need it. 

Instead there was an engine, mechanical, with propellers and levers and huge moving parts. Dee was confused as to what to do. Madeleine held the Templar back, "Are you done yet?" 

"Not yet, I need more time to figure this out," Dee said. They were sure to be pinned down for some time and without this, they couldn't lift off. Dee prayed the alarm hadn't been sounded.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2009)

Lyn looks at his Dimension stride boots((5 charges/day, teleport up to 60 ft)). "You should better work" he then started to cast.



> Total Hit Points: 65
> 
> Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [dexterity]+ 1 Narutal Armor +1 bracers + mage armor
> Touch AC: 13
> ...



INITIATIVE 1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)

round 1 - FIREBALL DC 18 
8d6+1d4+1d6 → [6,5,2,5,5,2,1,5,4,4] = (39).. then lyn moves 25ft away // Summons Djinni (free action) just in the way of the monster... ORDER: to slowly him down.

rounds 2-5 
Magic Missile -No saves 4d4+4 → [4,4,2,2,4] = (16) -Moves 25ft - Uses teleport boots to get away 60ft
4d4+4 → [2,2,1,2,4] = (11) -Moves 25ft - 
4d4+4 → [2,2,2,2,4] = (12) -Moves 25ft - Uses teleport boots to get away 60ft
4d4+4 → [4,2,3,2,4] = (15) -Moves 25ft - 


Lyn will stay in visual range to be able to hit him. If things turn too ugly he will teleport as far away of the monster as he can. If everything fails, he turns into a Pegasus and flies away with whoever is at his reach.



------------------------------------------

ELENA STATS 



> Total Hit Points: 85
> Armor Class: 22 = 10 +6 [breastplate] +3 [heavy wooden] +3 [dexterity]
> 
> Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
> ...



INITIATIVE 1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)

"He's too strong" Elenea could tell only by seeing him. She held Nusintia with her two hands but there was not much she could do right now...

Elena will defend Sebastian, luemus and Lyn if it come to that... but she doubts her skills could harm such creature... Not without the support of the whole party. "Dammit..."

*She stays away from him at Sebastian's side. If it comes to fight:*

Attacks	..........................................	Damage	
1d20+17 → [8,15] = (23)	......................	1d8+13+2d6 → [2,13,2,6] = (23)	Activates Quick Strike/brute guantlets
_1d20+17 → [18,17] = (35)	......................	1d8+13+2d6 → [4,13,3,6] = (27)	Quick Strike_

1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)	......................	1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,4,6] = (27)	
1d20+15 → [15,15] = (30)	......................	1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,2,2] = (19)	
1d20+15 → [4,15] = (19)	......................	1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,4,5] = (24)	
1d20+15 → [10,15] = (25)	......................	1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,4,1] = (18)	

Attack-move 25ft away... She's not giving him any Full Attacks.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 13, 2009)

HP: 79
AC: 20 (20 FF)
Initiative: 1d20 + 4 → [11,4] = (15)


- Saves -
Fort: +14
Ref: +6
Will: +15


- Battle -
Bab: +5
Melee Attack: +7
Ranged Attack: +5
Grapple Check: +7
Melee Damage: 1d8 + 2
Ranged Damage: 1d8
Grapple Damage: 1d3+2


Sebastian's blood turned to ice.  He fumbled for a piece of paper he held with him.  The Cleric's legs were shaking, but he began
to shout something that sounded like he was invoking divine judgement.  A silvery light began to flow outwards from him.  "Power hath descended from thy hand and yea, the blood of the wicked shall flow like a river."  His voice started off shaky, but became firmer in tone as he continued the recitation.  "...and the four shall spread their blackened wings, and become the vengeful striking hammer of god."

The Cleric put away the paper and drew his mace.  Extending it to one side, he shouted something in Celestial.  The air around him began to crackle and distort.  "Lyn!" he called out.  "Slow him down any way you can!"

What just happened in game terms:


First Round:  Recitation:  Level 4 Cleric Spell.
+3 Morale bonus on attacks and saves to any of us worshipping the same deity as Sebastian (Including him).  If you don't, you just get a +2.

Second Round:  Sebastian will invoke the power of his God yet again, calling the power of the Divine on himself to do the following (Divine Power, Level 4)

1)  BaB is now +8/+3.
2)  +6 ENH bonus to STR
3)  8 temporary hitpoints.



*Spoiler*: __ 





1:  
Spiritual Weapon and move.  Sebastian swings his mace, and a ghostly green weapon of force streaks towards the creature.

*Since Sebastian is going to spam this spell like mad, here's a brief numerical breakdown of it.
+8/3 BaB
+4 Wis
+3 for Recitation. It's a morale bonus.  +15/+10
Damage is 1d8 + 2 per hit.  One attack on the first round it strikes, two attacks on all subsequent rounds.  Lasts for 8 rounds or so.

Seeing as how a round by round breakdown would be difficult to  read, just assume Sebastian keeps moving away and casting Spiritual Weapon.  This is only 4 castings of the spell.  And for the record, Spiritual Weapon ignores damage reduction.  The weapon 
assaults the initial target unless redirected with a move action.

Attack Roll(s)
1d20 + 15 → [20,15] = (35) 

Conf.  1d20 + 15

Damage Roll(s)
1d8 + 2 → [8,2] = (10) 
1d8 + 2 → [6,2] = (8) (Add if confirmed)

2:  
Attack Roll(s)
1d20 + 15 → [19,15] = (34)
1d20 + 15 → [7,15] = (22) 
1d20 + 10 → [9,10] = (19) 

Damage Roll(s)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8 + 2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8 + 2 → [5,2] = (7) 

3:  
Attack Roll(s)
1d20 + 15 → [12,15] = (27)
1d20 + 15 → [2,15] = (17)
1d20 + 15 → [20,15] = (35)*
1d20 + 10 → [19,10] = (29)
1d20 + 10 → [2,10] = (12) 

Conf. Crit 1d20 + 15 → [16,15] = (31) 


Damage Roll(s)
1d8 + 2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d8 + 2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8 + 2 → [5,2] = (7) 

Add if Conf.
1d8 +2 → [3,2] = (5) 

4:  A veritable storm of ghostly green weapons is now striking at the creature, pummeling it mercilessly.  Apparently he really wasn't kidding about that "Vengeful Hammer of God" part.

Attack Roll(s)
1d20 + 15 → [20,15] = (35)
1d20 + 15 → [9,15] = (24)
1d20 + 15 → [6,15] = (21)
1d20 + 15 → [20,15] = (35)*
1d20 + 10 → [2,10] = (12)
1d20 + 10 → [17,10] = (27)
1d20 + 10 → [4,10] = (14) 

Confirm Crit.  1d20 + 15 → [14,15] = (29) 

Damage Roll(s)
1d8 + 2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d8 + 2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8 + 2 → [5,2] = (7) 
1d8 + 2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d8 + 2 → [2,2] = (4) 

Add if conf. 1d8 +2 → [8,2] = (10) 


5:  At this point, Sebastian doesn't need to cast Spiritual Weapon any more.
He can do other things.  Like heal people.  

Cure Critical:  4d8+9
5,5,3,7+9 = 29

Attack Roll(s)
1d20 + 15 → [19,15] = (34)
1d20 + 15 → [16,15] = (31)
1d20 + 15 → [9,15] = (24)
1d20 + 15 → [14,15] = (29)
1d20 + 10 → [16,10] = (26)
1d20 + 10 → [15,10] = (25)
1d20 + 10 → [10,10] = (20)
1d20 + 10 → [6,10] = (16) 

Damage Roll(s)
1d8 + 2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d8 + 2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d8 + 2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8 + 2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8 + 2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8 + 2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d8 + 2 → [4,2] = (6) 

6:
Attack Roll(s)
1d20 + 15 → [4,15] = (19)
1d20 + 15 → [1,15] = (16)
1d20 + 15 → [18,15] = (33)
1d20 + 15 → [8,15] = (23)
1d20 + 10 → [16,10] = (26)
1d20 + 10 → [15,10] = (25)
1d20 + 10 → [10,10] = (20)
1d20 + 10 → [6,10] = (16) 

Damage Roll(s)
1d8 + 2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8 + 2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d8 + 2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8 + 2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8 + 2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8 + 2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d8 + 2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8 + 2 → [6,2] = (8) 

7:
Attack Roll(s)
1d20 + 15 → [16,15] = (31)
1d20 + 15 → [19,15] = (34)
1d20 + 15 → [13,15] = (28)
1d20 + 15 → [1,15] = (16)
1d20 + 10 → [7,10] = (17)
1d20 + 10 → [13,10] = (23)
1d20 + 10 → [19,10] = (29)
1d20 + 10 → [9,10] = (19)  

Damage Roll(s)
1d8 + 2 → [8,2] = (10)
1d8 + 2 → [5,2] = (7)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8 + 2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8 + 2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8 + 2 → [4,2] = (6)
1d8 + 2 → [8,2] = (10) 

8:
Attack Roll(s)
1d20 + 15 → [18,15] = (33)
1d20 + 15 → [17,15] = (32)
1d20 + 15 → [8,15] = (23)
1d20 + 10 → [15,10] = (25)
1d20 + 10 → [15,10] = (25)
1d20 + 10 → [7,10] = (17) 

Damage Roll(s)

9:
Attack Roll(s)
1d20 + 15 → [1,15] = (16)
1d20 + 15 → [6,15] = (21)
1d20 + 10 → [10,10] = (20)
1d20 + 10 → [6,10] = (16)

Damage Roll(s)

1d8 + 2 → [1,2] = (3)
1d8 + 2 → [8,2] = (10)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8 + 2 → [8,2] = (10)
1d8 + 2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8 + 2 → [2,2] = (4) 

10:  
Attack Roll(s)
1d20 + 15 → [18,15] = (33)
1d20 + 10 → [20,10] = (30) 

Conf.
1d20 + 15 → [10,15] = (25) 

Damage Roll(s)
1d8 + 2 → [2,2] = (4)
1d8 + 2 → [7,2] = (9)

1d8 + 2 → [8,2] = (10) *Add if conf.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2009)

Glenn quickly moved from Heather and quickly moved to his things and grabbed his sword and made sure his armor was packed up. A mental message sent to Skylark was all that was needed for the Griffin to prepare.

"Is it just me or do bad things always seem to happen when I don't have my armor on?"

Glenn quickly loaded up Skylark and climbed on. He had his sword at the ready, but there wouldn't be enough time to put his armor on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

*Boss Fight Battle Order!
  Butcher - 1d20+7 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [13,7] = (20) 
  Everyone Else - 15*

  As the creature lumbered forth with slow clumsy steps its cleaver gorged a trail of a trench behind it. Its breathing was more apparent and at a distance of sixty feet away, the behemoth flexed its arms, hefted the weapon up and brought it down into the dirt. The ground dimpled under the weight of the thing. His eyes seemed sightless, he never quite looked at the party and glanced around the battlefield as if lost. 

  But his path, his path was one that brought him right towards them. The first steps towards them seemed to rock the ground. All at once they reacted, Sebastian?s blood ran frigid. This was the same creature he had witnessed in Polvo. The same creature who had killed Joshua. His legs quaked but he began to shout something and at first he probably didn?t realize the timber of his own voice. 

  ?Power hath descended from thy hand and yea, the blood of the wicked shall flow like a river!? his voice had been shaky but it snowballed in strength, ?and the four shall spread their blackened wings and become the vengeful striking hammer of god.? He put away the paper and drew his mace, ?Lyn, slow him down any way you can!? 

  Before Sebastian had even uttered the first word Lyn was motioning to send a fireball sprawling at the humanoid beast. Lyn backs down and summons a Genie, just to disrupt the creature?s progression. Because of Lyn?s Genie, *Luemus?s lightning bolts actually were boosted in power. *


*Spoiler*: _Luemus?s new rolls_ 



 [FONT=&quot]6d10 → [7,4,6,6,7,4] = (34) [/FONT]
  6d10 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [2,5,8,4,2,6] = (27) 
  6d10 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [1,10,5,7,10,8] = (41) 
  6d10 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [2,3,6,3,3,1] = (18) 
  6d10 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [10,4,6,5,10,9] = (44) 




  His first bolt of lightning slammed into the beast [225-34 = 191]
  Lyn?s fireball [191-39 = 152]

  Elena and Kyate hung back, sticking close to Sebastian and Luemus. It had been a long time since the group had fought together, but it seemed that their old tactics still rang true. 

  In the second round the creature moved closer, always dragging his cleaver and never making any sound save for breathing. Sebastian began again, more muttering this time to call the power of the divine to come upon himself and bless him. His prayers were answered and Lyn sent his second volley of attack, this time in the form of magic missiles.[152-16 = 136]

  The next bolt from Luemus?s storm struck true and did heavy damage, stopping the creature dead in his tracks [136-41 = 95+10 = 105 giving back its earlier fire resistance lost]. Elena and Kyate stayed back, waiting, the creature was getting closer by the moment. The thunder strikes seem to have no effect as the creature doesn?t hear or hunt by sound. 

  In the next round the creature closed in and was close enough to attack and took its hit on Elena. 

  1d20+27 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [19,27] = (46) crit
  1d20+27 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [20,27] = (47) confirm
  1d6+15 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [2,15] = (17) damage(x2)

  Elena was heavily wounded by the creature. Lyn tried his luck with the Magic Missiles again. [105-11 = 94] When the creature stumbled back and everyone else was able to move away, Luemus used his next bolt: [94-18 = 76]

  Sebastian?s first spiritual weapon attack dealt a devastating blow to the creature, [76-36 = 40]

  A voice rang out from the sky, familiar to Elena, Lyn and Sebastian?*?What?s this? It seems that we have found a new strength to fight?a shame that your half elf friend couldn?t be here to get pummeled again.?*

  Elena went to attack the fiend, but she couldn?t penetrate its exterior. She backed away seeing that the creature was nearly impervious to her sword. Kyate let loose a set of attacks, none of which phased the beast. 

  The creature moved again, this time for Sebastian:
  Attack: 1d20+28 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [16,28] = (44) crit
  Confirm: 1d20+28 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [5,28] = (33)
  Damage: 3d6+15 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [2,5,4,15] = (26) x2

  Sebastian took a heavy hit from the creature, almost breaking his concentration to the point that he barely got out of the way. [-52] Another bolt of lightning rained down hitting the aberration [40-44 = DEAD] and the hulking fiend dropped to one knee, supporting itself partly on its massive cleaver. 

*?It would seem I?ve unfairly overlooked the strength possess,?* came the voice from the heavens as the mist began to swirl, *?but this could mean that the time for games is over.?*

  There was finality in the voice and as the mist whirled around them faster, it began to howl, just like the howling magic in the cave so many days ago. The swirling mass of mist began to tuck inward, engulfed the slumped over butcher and the creature tilted its head back, as if to scream but the mournful wail of the horn sounded instead. 

  The mist was sucked into its maw and as the fog was swallowed away, black worm-like veins worked their way around under his pale skin. The creature turned, darker and darker, the black veins covering its skin and then melted into a black pool of ooze.

*EXP: Sebastian, Elena, Lyn and Luemus:
  +5,000 EXP*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn quickly moved from Heather and quickly moved to his things and grabbed his sword and made sure his armor was packed up. A mental message sent to Skylark was all that was needed for the Griffin to prepare.
> 
> "Is it just me or do bad things always seem to happen when I don't have my armor on?"
> 
> Glenn quickly loaded up Skylark and climbed on. He had his sword at the ready, but there wouldn't be enough time to put his armor on.



As Glenn lifted off he thought the spotted a strange mist off to the West of town. Already Barbaneth and Kurgan had started in the direction of the Cissinei and Kara. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Init:
> 1d20+2
> 5+2 = 7
> 
> ...


*
Initiative
  1d20+6 [FONT=&quot]→[/FONT] [16,6] = (22)*

  Cissinei panicked and took a page from her Necromancy days, quickly she cast Contagion, bestowing on the guard that blocked their path _Blinding Sickness_ to slow him down. She waited for Kara to come, and when Kara reached her, the Templar guard was already blind:

  Save:
1d20+7 → [4,7] = (11) 

  Pam opened the door in the floor hurriedly as she tried to dodge the confused fumbling of the blind Templar. 

“Damn you!” shouted Lenora, “It looks like I have to do things myself!” 

  Cissinei, Pam, Samantha, Carla and Kara piled into the underground tunnel to escape.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth palmed his morning star, "It would seem we're needed tiny friend," he said to the Dwarf. "When you want to lead the way, Miss Pellegri," Barbaneth said.



"Finally some decent action!"  Kurgan puffed as he jogged along on his short legs.  "We couldda done this from the start!"  He was an absurd sight, heavy armor clanking and giant axe ready for a target.  He just needed something to swing at.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2009)

Elena walked to sebastian, falling to the ground once. The hit still hurts. "it's been a long time since we were this bad, isn't?" she looked up to her wounds and the cleric's. "Can you hold on?" she ask Sebastian.

Now with the monster gone, Lyn glomped Luemus happily. "I thought we would never see you again"  "I missed those thunders!!"

Edit: hey guys, what feat do youthink I should give Elena? Improved Critical (Longsword) or Greater Weapon Focus (longsword). The critical would be 18-20, amirite?


----------



## materpillar (Jul 13, 2009)

Luemus looked over at Elena and Se- Se- Sebastian (_Aha! That was his name!_).  "You two.  I don't appreciate you trying to get yourself killed after I see you again for the first time in over a year.  Seriously though, Sebastian do you need any assistance healing yourself and Elena?"

Luemus looks over at Lyn.  "I thought the same.  It's boring not running around destroying ancient evils with you guys."

OOC:
I think its only been a year but if it has been longer he says the accurate amount of time
EXP: Sebastian, Elena, Lyn and Luemus:
+5,000 EXP
O_o nice I like


----------



## Kuno (Jul 13, 2009)

As Glenn moved away Heather spun grabbing her cloak and her bow.  “Maybe you need to stop taking your armor off all together…”  she rushed for the door and turned around.  “Then again.  It makes things interesting…be careful…”  she called to him moving out the door and through the building.  In seconds she was outside.  “Come on Coia let’s find them…”  she begins to run toward where Pelligri had directed them.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2009)

Lyn laughed at Luemus remark but then remembered they were not done. "Cissy!!" he exclaimed "the girls! We still gotta help them! Elena take this" he left her his HEALING BELT to make things quickly. "We better keep going! You two heal yourselves we will be ahead!" he told them both and motioned Luemus to follow him. 

"Nice to see you to kytae" he saluted the dinosaur and Maggie came out from his clothes to wave too.


"Go ahead." elena took belt and started to heal herself with each charge. "You should use your magic on you, Sebastian, you are way more wounded than I am."


----------



## materpillar (Jul 13, 2009)

Luemus gave Elena and Sebastian a nod then ran off after Lyn.  

"Nice to see you to kytae" he saluted the dinosaur and Maggie came out from his clothes to wave too.

The 600 pound dino gave Lyn a friendly nip as it easily kept pace with them.  Luemus finally found there was actually time for some questioning.  "So what exactly is going on here?  All I know is Dee was back by the airships somewhere for some reason, we're saving some random girls, and you've managed to make an enemy of an evil powerful cult that can summon terrible beasties."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2009)

"Oh well... there voice he heard is from a lich we fought before. He was trying to summon his god's "angels" from other planes... yeah... those fucking things. So, the first time he summoned a Dragon abomination and Elena raped it... uhum methaphorically speaking, of course. The lich was going to flee... but I blasted his ship. He got angry and burned a town for that... but, c'mon, we have been in this road to long to know we can't let them go around as they please. Anyway... we came here because his daughter is one of the leader of this town's religion. She seemed fine but we just wanted to make sure... some girls on our group volunteer to go with her for some kind of initiation festival..."
Lyn breathed heavily, running and talking wasn't a good idea after all "So, seems they summoned some mosters where they are... we better give them some backup"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2009)

Glenn takes a close look at the mist and tries to recall if he knows where that is? _'Is that God sealed over there?'_ he wondered.

Now wasn't the time to go investigate it. He needed to get to that barracks. As he gets close he looks for a quick way in, like a window or a high door.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2009)

If Lyn and Luemus get to the barracks with Glenn he will scream a warning and then cast a fireball to the weakest point... a window or a barred door "MOVE!" 

Damage to door/window. (wood I hope )
9d6+1d4+1d6 → [3,5,6,1,1,2,5,1,5,3,2] = (34)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Edit: hey guys, what feat do youthink I should give Elena? Improved Critical (Longsword) or Greater Weapon Focus (longsword). The critical would be 18-20, amirite?



((The threat range for a longsword with improved critical would be 17-20.  Improved critical doubles the range, so a weapon with a range of 20 becomes 19-20, 19-20 becomes 17-20, and 18-20 becomes 15-20.  This will be the feat Kurgan takes when he levels, as criticals are awesome.  However it's impossible to deny that a bonus to hit is nice as well as a threat does you no good if you miss the target.))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 13, 2009)

After the fight:

"Go_ ahead." elena took belt and started to heal herself with each charge. "You should use your magic on you, Sebastian, you are way more wounded than I am."
_

Sebastian was nearly in tears from the pain.  She could see blood dripping out of his armor.  One of the shoulder-pieces hung at a crazy angle, torn by the force of the creature's blade "...damn...that thing got me good" he whispered.  His shield clattered on the ground and he sunk to his knees.  "Reaall good."

The Cleric reached inside his armor, trying to not cry out in pain.  There were broken bones there.  He began to mumble a spell, or two.

Cure Critical Wounds on himself.  4d8+9
5,5,6,7+9 = 32

4d8+9
4,4,4,6+9 = 27

Sebastian gasped for air as the magic took effect, knitting bone and flesh back together as if they had never been sundered in the first place.  "I'm drained of even the least bit of magic but at least..." he inhaled deeply.  "...Pelor will smile on this sight."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

*Kurgan and Barbaneth* were about to depart, headed for the Temple doors with Pellegri in the lead. *Calloway* and *Desi* who had been absent during the preceding events spotted them going into the Temple. They wasted no time in all going into the Temple and found the entire thing oddly empty. 

  ((Trying to keep them with us in case they want to come back and because those characters are needed))

 ?This way!? Pellegri hollered as she zipped down the hallway. Four Templar caught them off guard. 

  ?Stop!? 

*Templar:*
  1d20+3  → [13,3] = (16) 
  1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7) 
  1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21) 
  1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22) 

  Almost caught off guard, Barbaneth and Desi prepared to fight (Kurgan will too I guess) 

*Desi:*
  1d20+5  → [18,5] = (23)

*Barbaneth:*
 1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22) 

*Heather and Glenn *reached the outer edge of the town where the Barracks was and when they approached it was apparent that someone inside was being tortured or hurt, the doors were barred. It seemed as if, at least from the outside that this place hadn?t been used in a long while. 

*Sebastian, Luemus, Lyn and Elena*
  Because of the battle, the group had been delayed slightly in getting towards the others so there will be some lag in their actions. 

*Kara and Cissinei *
  The tunnel out of the underground seemed much more fearful the second time around, Cissinei wish she?d still had Saxton, just for such an instance. The five of them made their way back towards the city and the Temple, hoping that they could find some solace there.

*At the instance of the Butcher?s Death Lenora had known*, she could feel a great shift in the powers that her father used, and almost immediately she heard her father?s warning, *?The ones I told you of, the heretics and defilers who seek to deprive us of our power?they?re in Runrig!? *

  Instantly she knew that if what he said were true. Images of their faces flashed in her mind?s eye and she knew they had to be stopped, even if it cost them the totem. Even if it cost her the whole town.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2009)

((Is there a window that's large enough for Glenn to pass threw?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

The windows are all small and boarded up too. But the door could be broken down.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 13, 2009)

"I should really invest in an Axe! Give me a hand Skylark!"

Glenn got off Skylark and drew his sword and slashed at the door knob locks.

Damage 1d8+4
1+4 = 5

After he slashes Skylark jumps up and bites at the the bars with his power jaws.

Damage 2d6+4
2,3+4=9


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2009)

The blockage breaks inward and falls to the floor. Inside of the barracks everything seems fresh and new. The place is lavishly decorated and almost a complete contrast to the outside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Almost caught off guard, Barbaneth and Desi prepared to fight (Kurgan will too I guess)



((I can't imagine Kurgan ever saying "nah I'll sit this one out"))

"Don't be having time to play with ye," Kurgan growled at the guards.  "Bigger fish to gut today."  Without pausing to talk, Kurgan throws himself at the nearest guard swinging full force, the ground shaking with the impacts of the mighty blade.

Init:
1d20+2
4+2 = 6

HP: 141/141
AC: 20 (20FF, 10 Touch)

Fort: +14
Ref: +3
Will: +6

Round 1:
(With his pathetic initiative I'm guessing he'll be in melee this round, if not he'll charge +2 to hit, -2 to AC this round)

Full Attack / Full Power Attack:
1d20+8
12+8 = 20
1d20+3
9+3 = 12

Damage:
3d6+24
4,2,4+24 = 34
3d6+24
6,1,2+24 = 33

Round 2:
1d20+8
17+8 = 25
1d20+3
12+3 = 15

Damage:
3d6+24
2,1,5+24 = 32
3d6+24
5,6,1+24 = 36

Round 3:
1d20+8
19+8 = 27 (Threat!)
1d20+3
12+3 = 15

Crit Confirm:
1d20+8
18+8 = 26 (Also a threat  )

Damage:
6d6+44
3,4,3,6,6,1+48 = 71  (I'm assuming AC26 confirms the crit)
3d6+24
2,4,6+24 = 36

Round 4:
1d20+8
5+8 = 13
1d20+3
19+3 = 22 (Threat!)

Crit Confirm:
1d20+3
16+3 = 19

Damage:
3d6+24
4,5,4+24 = 37
3d6+24
4,6,2+24 = 36

Extra damage if crit:
3d6+24
2,5,4+24 = 35

Round 5:
1d20+8
9+8 = 17
1d20+3
1+3 = 4 (Automiss)

Damage:
3d6+24
6,2,2+24 = 34



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Kara and Cissinei *


Kara spurred the others on as they ran, "back towards town, once there's a crowd we'll be safe."  Her breathing labored and her lungs burned but she fought to keep everyone going, "we'll get through this together.  Just hang on a bit longer."  The girls likely had enough on their minds, better to keep them focused and moving than worrying about what was to come.

They'd find the others quickly enough, hopefully before a riot gets organized.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2009)

Lyn is hoping to get quickly to the barracks. "Hurry up! if they summoned another of those butchers on Cissi, I doubt she and KAra can handle them alone!" he called back to the others.

"Hey Luemus, is my imagination or Kytae got bigger?" Elena asked the elf while running.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 14, 2009)

Glenn climbs back onto Skylark's back. He turns around and holds a hand out to Heather to help her climb on.

"Alright Skylark! Sniff out Cissinei and and Kara and bring us to them!"

Once Heather's on, they take off threw the barracks riding on Skylark's back as the griffin uses his heightened senses to track their query. 

"If we find Lenora we should try to capture her alive! And if we do kill her we'll need to take her body with us! The last thing we need to do is kill her and leave her here so that she can come back as another Lich!"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 14, 2009)

After the door breaks down Heather chuckles as she slides on to Skylark’s back.  “Damn you’re good to have around…”  as they move Heather listens and nods in agreement.  “Let’s see what we can do.”  she says her eyes roaming everywhere her bow in her hands.  Coia stays near Skylark also working his tracking abilities.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Sebastian thought for a moment as he followed after the rest.  Elena, Lyn, Luemus...wait.  What had happened to Dee and Madeleine?  Damn it.  The Cleric hoped the two had been successful.  

He voiced his concerns.  "D'you think Dee and Maddy'll get the ship?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2009)

"At this moment, is the least of our problems" Elena answered Sebastian, still running to find Cissi. "Let's trust her"


----------



## materpillar (Jul 14, 2009)

_Lyn is hoping to get quickly to the barracks. "Hurry up! if they summoned another of those butchers on Cissi, I doubt she and KAra can handle them alone!" he called back to the others._

Luemus allowed himself a mental groan.  Over a year of not fighting and he noticed he couldn't remember some of his old tricks, in fact he wasn't quite sure how he managed the big lightning storm.  Fighting another one of those butchers sounded like a poor idea.

_"Hey Luemus, is my imagination or Kytae got bigger?" Elena asked the elf while running._

Luemus glanced over at Lyn and then down at Kytae.   He gave the raptor an appraising look.  "Eh... I'm not really sure.  I'm around her too much to notice."

_Sebastian thought for a moment as he followed after the rest. Elena, Lyn, Luemus...wait. What had happened to Dee and Madeleine? Damn it. The Cleric hoped the two had been successful. 

He voiced his concerns. "D'you think Dee and Maddy'll get the ship?"_

"Wait they were back on one of the airships?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I can't imagine Kurgan ever saying "nah I'll sit this one out"))
> 
> "Don't be having time to play with ye," Kurgan growled at the guards. "Bigger fish to gut today." Without pausing to talk, Kurgan throws himself at the nearest guard swinging full force, the ground shaking with the impacts of the mighty blade.
> 
> ...



The threat posed by the Templar was minimal. The only one that was able to strike before being killed barely injured Barbaneth [-5]. Pellegri led them into the room where the tunnel was after that. 

The tiny Archon hovered above a pattern in the bricks, ?Right here, it?s here!? she shouted.

No sooner than Calloway pried the door open with the tips of his fingers did the sound of footfalls reach their ears. Barbaneth lower himself into the hole with his morning star in hand only to see Kara, Cissinei and three other girls charging down the candle lit length of the tunnel?



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara spurred the others on as they ran, "back towards town, once there's a crowd we'll be safe." Her breathing labored and her lungs burned but she fought to keep everyone going, "we'll get through this together. Just hang on a bit longer." The girls likely had enough on their minds, better to keep them focused and moving than worrying about what was to come.
> 
> They'd find the others quickly enough, hopefully before a riot gets organized.



As they charged down the hallway a light appeared at the end. Cissinei?s first thought was that they had been caught. Then she heard a familiar voice, ?Cissinei, Kara?are you okay?? 

Pellegri dropped into view and Cissinei smiled, ?Yeah, we?re fine.? Cissinei said.

*Glenn and Heather*
Glenn had entered what was a seemingly empty house at first. But then as he stepped inside he spotted Lenora again, with her four guards, deformed and pulsating at her sides. 

?The story of that lich,? Lenora said, ?I should have known.? She produced a large ruby that seemed to glow with a strange iridescent light. ?Now that I know who you are?who you all are?this must be stopped." 

Before Glenn could move or protest or even make a full response, Lenora pulled a dagger, plunged into her upper abdomen and pressed the ruby into the hole. 

In a sudden flash, the entire room exploded with a blinding light. 

*Sebastian, Elena, Luemus and Lyn can see the light from where they are. Down in the tunnel Kara, Cissinei, Barabaneth, Calloway, Kurgan Desi and the other girls can see the light flooding through the corridor. *

For a moment, the sun?s light seemed to be dwarfed by the explosion.

Dee and Madeleine had defeated the Templar just as the light flooded the sky, they could feel the heat against their skin. ?What the bloody ?ell??

?That?s not good, we need to get this ship in the air?? Madeleine said.

A voice from behind them in the main hall caused them to turn, ?I might be able to help you do that?? Edith had climbed up into the ship, seemingly not upset at Dee anymore. ?We need to find out where my daughter?s gone?I think there?s trouble.? 

?I don?t like the look of that flash,? Madeleine said.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2009)

"Sebastia, Lyn... Luemus... any explanation of THAT" Elena asked pointing at the light. 

"Not good, I can tell you that!" Lyn was getting desperate. whatever they were going to kill, it needed to be killed NOW.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 14, 2009)

Kara's normally controlled visage cracked somewhat at the explosion.  "Lenora's down there, with some sort of twisted guards - sickly like the first dragon we saw."  She pauses for a deep breath, "I suppose it's too much to assume that this was Pelor deciding the battle for us?"  She shakes her head.

"Any luck with the airship?"  She smiles reassuringly at the rescued girls, "these are our friends, don't worry we're safe now."

-------

Once it's clear the light isn't going to melt their skin off, Kurgan looks down the tunnel.  "How far down is she?  I canna make sure she won't cause any more problems."  He glances down the hall again, it seems obvious that he's not going to wait around long before charging.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sebastian grimaced "Suns don't explode like that.  Damn that was bright.  Too bright.  In fact I suggest we make ourselves scarce.  Or go down there and do violence to whatever it was, or at least try to do violence."  

There's an insane gleam in the Cleric's eye, and you could almost swear he was glowing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

A little something to set the mood for what's next: 

[ipod]myid=25329248&path=2009/07/14" quality="high" wmode="transparent" flashvars="mycolor=111111&mycolor2=99CCCC&mycolor3=FFFFFF[/ipod]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2009)

"Lenora, I came here in good faith, hoping that apple had fallen farther from the tree than it apparently has. I can see now that it hadn't. We wont allow you to follow in your father's footsteps! If we don't capture you alive today we'll make sure you don't become a Lich like your old man."

"Fortunately for me I've been saving an ace in the hole. I'd held off doing it till now because I'm not sure if its reversible once it happens. But given the circumstances I don't see much choice."

"Skylark! Transform!"

Skylark reared his head back and screamed. As he did so he began to rapidly shead all the feather on his body. They where tossed about the air like an exploading pillow filled with yellow, white, and brown. His hair shed as well making a pile of about the floor.

In the place of it all where hair and feathers in the shades of gold and silver. His beak shinned like it was gold plated, and his talons had turned black as obsidian. 

Skylark had fundamentally changed. He was no longer a Griffin, he was Celestial Griffin.

Celestial Skylark

*Spoiler*: __ 



Type: Magicial Griffon
Sub-Type: Extraplanar 
* Large Beast
* Hit dice 9d10+27 (76 hit points)
* Initiative +2 (Dex)
* Speed 30 feet; Fly 80 feet (average)
* AC: 21 ( -1 large +2 Dex +10 natural)
* Attacks: Bite +9 melee; 2 Claws +4 melee;
* Damage 2d6+4 (bite); 1d4+2 (2 claws); Smite Evil (additional +9 damage);
* Special Attacks: Pounce; after a pounce, may rake at base attack bonus for 1d6 + half strength bonus damage
* Special Qualities: Scent
* Saves: Fort +9; Ref +8; Will +4
* Abilities: Str 19, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 8
* Skills: Jump +8; Listen +8; Spot +11;
* Empathic link; Improved evasion; Share spells; Share saving throws; Darkvision (60 feet); Damage Reduction 5/magic; Resistance to acid, cold, and electricity 10; Spell Resistance 14; Natural Weapons treated as Magical weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

((A post tonight, so I lied))

The light seemed to fill the room and dwindle back to the center. Parts of the barracks burned away. As the light subsided Glenn could see the winged form. All at once the the light resided to reveal the creature standing at the center of the room. The two Templar were gone and what had been Lenora had become nearly indiscernible as her or even as having been feminine.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((A post tonight, so I lied))
> 
> The light seemed to fill the room and dwindle back to the center. Parts of the barracks burned away. As the light subsided Glenn could see the winged form. All at once the the light resided to reveal the creature standing at the center of the room. The two Templar were gone and what had been Lenora had become nearly indiscernible as her or even as having been feminine.



((Are we there yet??))

Elena could see the lighst coming out of the barracks. "MORE LIGHT?" she was getting desperate. 

"Dammit." Lyn swore under his breath. He couldn't run fast enough.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2009)

His patience at it's limit, Kurgan stopped waiting for a response and charged into the tunnel.  He shouted into the depths of the tunnel as he ran, "Clanggedin's Axe is coming for ya!"


-----

Kara muttered as the Dwarf ran off, "So much for tactics.  But she does need to be stopped.  Do we know where the others are at?  I'm not much use without my gear so I'll see if I can't get these girls to the airship, assuming there is an airship to get them to.  I'll tell any of the others I can find to get here as soon as possible.  And hopefully Dee can get the ship here for a quick evacuation if needed."

She turned to the three girls, "we're going to go get out of here, another friend is securing a way out of this mess for us.  Just stick close to me and do what I say and everything will be fine."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 15, 2009)

Heather clenched her jaw against the pain the light caused to her sensitive eyes.  She could tell that the light faded but she couldn’t see.  For the moment the agonizing brilliance blinded her.  Heather just pressed against Glenn so she could keep her bearings somewhat, unknowing of the transformation Skylark and Lenora just went through.

Coia stood near by growling softly his tail tucked but his teeth showing ready to protect his master.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 15, 2009)

'Heather!' Glenn thought as he realized what the light had done to her eyes. 'Skylark, we'll need to stall and draw this out until health arrives or until Heather regains her sight, be ready to attack at a moments notice.'

Skylark began to pace about, like a lion stalking it's cornered prey before it moved in for the kill. 

"So, Lemosa's Daughter is really Lemosa's son? And I thought Lynn had it rough."

His sword was drawn and raised in a defensive position. He suspected that his non magical blade would have some difficulty against the opponent they faced. Without his armor on his sword's roll had changed from weapon to primary defensive line.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> 'Heather!' Glenn thought as he realized what the light had done to her eyes. 'Skylark, we'll need to stall and draw this out until health arrives or until Heather regains her sight, be ready to attack at a moments notice.'
> 
> Skylark began to pace about, like a lion stalking it's cornered prey before it moved in for the kill.
> 
> ...



The creature sneered at Glenn's words, "_What little understanding your mind has for the true nature of Angels!" _the voice, three voices melded to speak in unison. _"Lenora is no more, I am Dinza, Shepard of Death!"_

- - - - - - - - - - 

Cissinei chased after Kurgan and Barbaneth followed. Calloway and Desi were hot on the heels of everyone else, charging through the dimly lit tunnel. As the opening grew nearer bright light, natural light cascaded down through it. They arrived a moment later to see the creature that stood before Glenn and Heather. 

------------------

Sebastian, Lyn, Luemus and Elena arrived at the barracks, most of the building seemed to be scorched away by the sheer power that Dinza gave off. 

The angelic looking creature glared at them, _"It would seem that you're all in attendance,"_ interlaced with two other voices it was apparent that Lenora's voice could be heard.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2009)

Only imagining what the others would be facing now Kara tried to keep focused and keep the girls from panicking too much.  They'd make their way as directly as possible to where the airships were.  While they may look a little unsettled she was counting on that being common enough in the town that they'd avoid overt attention.

She'd do her best to avoid Templars/priests/church officials but speed was more of a concern than invisibility.  Once there she'll offer herself and the girls as extra hands in getting the ship ready, hoping again to keep the girls too busy to think about what was happening.

She'll let Dee and the others know what is going on so that as soon as the ship is air-worthy they can swing by in case they need a quick retreat (and possibly contribute with attacks from the air if they can figure that out).

------

As soon as Kurgan arrived he slowed his pace to take in his surroundings.  While the followers of Clanggedin Silverbeard may have a reputation as berserkers he was not an stupid.  More to the point if this blasphemous creature wanted to waste time mocking us he wasn't going to interrupt her.  He didn't feel the need to listen though.

"_Clanggedin Silverbeard this humble warrior beseeches you, may the blessings of your strength flow through his veins, may your might stand with his muscle, and may your glory be reflected in the power of his blows!_"  He began the familiar prayer of strength invoking Claggedin's _divine favor_ and _enlarging_ his form nine feet in height.

Now prepped he let his glee rise, Deladaraugh and he hadn't had this level of opponent in quite some time!

Kurgan
HP: 141/141
AC: 20, 20FF, 10 Touch

Fort: +14
Ref: +2
Will: +6
+2 vs. poison, +2 vs. magic

Initiative:
1d20+1
10+1 = 11

Round 1:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Kurgan charged with full might, time to end this quickly!  "Face Clanggedin's holy might ye blasphemous heretic!"

Invoke Strength Domain's Strength effect for this round (+1 Str)
Charge, +2 attack, -2 AC this round
Power Attack, -5 attack, +10 damage

Attack:
1d20+10
13+10 = 23 (decent, but a crit would have been so much nicer!)

Damage:
4d6+16
5,3,2,3+16 = 29




Round 2:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Full attack/full power attack
1d20+9
16+9 = 25
1d20+4
7+4 = 11

Damage:
4d6+15
5,6,6,3+15 = 35
4d6+15
2,6,6,2+15 = 31




Round 3:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Full attack/full power attack
1d20+9
15+9 = 24
1d20+4
6+4 = 10

Damage:
4d6+15
4,5,1,4+15 = 29
4d6+15
4,2,1,1+15 = 23




Round 4:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Full attack/full power attack
1d20+9
9+9 = 18
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Damage:
4d6+15
2,6,6,3+15 = 32
4d6+15
4,6,5,6+15 = 36




Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Full attack/full power attack
1d20+9
3+9 = 12
1d20+4
3+4 = 7

Damage:
4d6+15
6,3,5,2+15 = 31
4d6+15
1,4,2,2+15 = 24




((Not a single crit in the bunch?!?  If his first attack misses (AC) he'll drop the power attack (+5 to hit, -10 to damage).  He'll fight until he drops though, he can heal after the battle but he'll die before explaining to his god that he stopped swinging because he got a boo-boo.))

((If "Dinza" isn't going to stand there and let him cast (smart, that would be) he'll cast 'enlarge' and skip the divine favor essentially preempting his round-1 actions (-1 to hit and to damage as listed above).))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2009)

Seeing they were about to get to the barracks, Lyn will buff Elena with BULL STRENGTH and ENLARGE PERSON.

The only thing Elena had to know when she arrived was that THAT thing had Lenora's voice with a creepy body. "Fair enough" she charged the creature with Kurgan, hopefully they would be able to FLANK.



> Total Hit Points:94
> Armor Class: 22 = 10 +6 [breastplate] +3 [heavy wooden] +3 [dexterity]
> 
> Initiative modifier:	+7	= +3 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]
> ...




"If you dare to hurt my friends... I'll make you regret it!!" she warned Dinza with a swift swing of the sword as she charged.

From round 2 onward she will use FULL ATTACKS. 
Elena will wait to use her Avenging Strike on round 4 and 5 (+2d6), and the Brute Gauntlet/ Quick strike on round 4.

INITIATIVE
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)

Round 1 Gets close and attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30)	................	1d10+15+2d6 → [7,15,1,4] = (27)





Round 2 Full Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+18 → [5,18] = (23)	................	1d10+15+2d6 → [10,15,3,4] = (32)
1d20+13 → [17,13] = (30)	............	1d10+15+2d6 → [7,15,2,6] = (30)  

*CRIT Comfirm* (( JESUS CHRIST. Is this like... instant death or something? VORPAL?? ))
1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33)
1d10+15+2d6 → [4,15,3,4] = (26)



 


Round 3 Full Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+18 → [18,18] = (36)	................	1d10+15+2d6 → [9,15,4,3] = (31)  
*CRIT* ((Why god, why you make me roll MOAR!?))
1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21)
1d10+15+2d6 → [8,15,1,6] = (30)

1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33)	............	1d10+15+2d6 → [6,15,6,2] = (29) *CRIT* ((Please make it stop))
1d20+13 → [3,13] = (16)
1d10+15+2d6 → [2,15,6,5] = (28)






Round 4 Full Attack+ Brute Guantlets + Quick Strike Bracers + Avenging Strike

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+20 → [15,20] = (35)	................	1d10+18+2d6 → [2,18,6,5] = (31) + 2d6 → [2,1] = (3) ((AVENGING STRIKE))
1d20+15 → [5,15] = (20)	............	1d10+18+2d6 → [7,18,3,1] = (29)

QUICK STRIKE
1d20+20 → [15,20] = (35)	.....................	1d10+18+2d6 → [3,18,5,4] = (30)





Round 5 Avenging Strike

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+18 → [11,18] = (29)	................	1d10+15+2d6 → [9,15,5,3] = (32) + 2d6 → [4,5] = (9) (AVENGING STRIKE)
1d20+13 → [14,13] = (27)	............	1d10+15+2d6 → [2,15,3,2] = (22)




(())

--------------------------------------


((fuck this rolls))



> Total Hit Points: 73
> 
> Armor Class: 15 = 10 +3 [dexterity]+ 1 Narutal Armor +1 bracers
> Touch AC: 13
> ...




INITIATIVE 1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)

Lyn will just use magic missiles. Stays away from reach at all times. If things go wrong he still has 1 Teleport to 60ft away and starts to run like a scared little elf girl looking for Dee.
5d4+5 → [4,3,3,4,2,5] = (21)
5d4+5 → [2,3,1,4,3,5] = (18)
5d4+5 → [2,2,2,1,4,5] = (16)
5d4+5 → [1,4,2,2,4,5] = (18)
5d4+5 → [1,1,2,2,2,5] = (13)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The creature sneered at Glenn's words, "_What little understanding your mind has for the true nature of Angels!" _the voice, three voices melded to speak in unison. _"Lenora is no more, I am Dinza, Shepard of Death!"_



"None of us give a damn who you are or what your stupid title is! You might as well be called Dumbass, Keeper of Kittens. When we beat you that what I'll tell everyone to call you from now on! No matter how you look at it you are the servant of a evil god who happened to get dragged out here because Lenora wasn't willing or able to face us herself. When this is over and we send you back to hell you need to set your god down and have a long chat about why he made you look so feminine."

"In any case guys, once we beat this guy we take Lenora with us, dead or alive. I'll be damned if we allow her to become a Lich like her old man."

"Hold on," Glenn says quietly to Heather as Skylark springs forward to attack with his powerful jaws. Glenn keeps his sword raised in a defensive posture, more ready to block than attack.

Skylark
HP: 76
AC: 21 ( -1 large +2 Dex +10 natural)
Damage Reduction 5/magic


Fort +13; 
Ref +8; 
Will +9;
Resistance to acid, cold, and electricity 10;
Spell Resistance 14;
Natural Weapons count as magical for the purpose of overcoming Damage Reduction;

Initiative:
1d20+2
8+2 = 10

Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bite w/ Smite Evil(Melee):
1d20+9
14+9 = 23

Damage:
2d6+4+9
3+5+4+9 = 21




Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bite:
1d20+9
6+9 = 15

Damage:
2d6+4
1+2+4= 7





Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bite:
1d20+9
19+9 = 28

Damage:
2d6+4
5+5+4=14





Round 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bite:
1d20+9
11+9 = 20

Damage:
2d6+4
1+3+4=8





Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bite:
1d20+9
11+9 = 20

Damage:
2d6+4
6+3+4=13




Glenn:
HP: 76
AC: 13 (10 Natural, +1 Dex, +2 Fighting Defensively)

Fort +13; 
Ref +8; 
Will +9;

Initiative:
1d20+2
19+5 = 24

+12/+7 = 8 [base] +4 [strength]

Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack: +9/+4 = 9 [base] +4 [strength] -4 [Defensive Fighting]
1d20+9
3+9 = 12

1d20+4
7+4 = 11

Damage:
1d8+4
2+4 = 6

1d8+4
5+4 = 9




Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack: +9/+4 = 9 [base] +4 [strength] -4 [Defensive Fighting]
1d20+9
1+9 = 10

1d20+4
17+4=21

Damage:
1d8+4
3+4=7

1d8+4
5+4=9




Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack: +9/+4 = 9 [base] +4 [strength] -4 [Defensive Fighting]
1d20+9
3+9 = 12

1d20+4
13+4 = 17

Damage:
1d8+4
5+4=9

1d8+4
8+4=12




Round 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack: +9/+4 = 9 [base] +4 [strength] -4 [Defensive Fighting]
1d20+9
9+9 = 18

1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Damage:
1d8+4
7+4=11

1d8+4
2+4=6




Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack: +9/+4 = 9 [base] +4 [strength] -4 [Defensive Fighting]
1d20+9
6+9 = 15

1d20+4
12+4 = 16

Damage:
1d8+4
7+4=11

1d8+4
3+4=7


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2009)

Heather gripped on to Glenn while she opened and closed her eyes tightly.  Trying to regain some sort of sight in them.  Heather could here the others around her and she breathed a small sigh of relief while she continued to work her eyes.  Slowly she began to see shapes move and then some definition could be seen.  Deciding not to wait to long she grabbed her bow and aimed at the creature that used to be Lenora.



*Spoiler*: __ 



HP:  70
AC:  18 

Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3)

Init
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

Since they are on Skylark she uses the point blank shot (+1).  But her eyes are still focusing (-4).  Mounted combat (-4).

Round 1
Blind

Round 2
Blind

Round 3
Attack
1d20+8
14+8 = 22

Damage
1d8+3
7+3 = 10

Round 4
Attack
1d20+8
16+8 = 24

Damage
1d8+3
7+3 = 10

Round 5
Attack
1d20+8
16+8 = 24

Damage
1d8+3
8+3 = 11


----------



## materpillar (Jul 16, 2009)

*Luemus*
Total Hit Points: 65
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [leather] +2 [light wooden] +4 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:	+6	= 5 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Will save:	+9	= 5 [base] +4 [wisdom]

Initiative
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)

Round 1
Luemus cast Summon nature's ally IV (getting rid of ice storm) for a giant crocodile. (remember where this is going? xD)

Round 2
Luemus will cast summon nature's ally IV for another giant crocodile

Round 3 
Summon nature's ally III for 1d3 crocodiles (dropping call lightning storm)
(1d3 → [3] = (3))

Round 4 
Cure moderate wounds on whoever needs it most 
2d8+8

Round 5 
Luemus will wild shape into something... I'll figure that out once I see how the battle is progressing and how the angel fights

*Kytae*
4d8+16 (34 hp)
17 (+2 Dex, +5 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2

Kytae will stay next to Elena and assist her.


*Spoiler*: _talons_ 




1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)
1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)
1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)
1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)
1d20+8 → [1,8] = (9)

1d8+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d8+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10)
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)





*Spoiler*: _bite_ 




1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)
1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d20+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)
1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)

2d4+3 → [4,1,3] = (8)
2d4+3 → [3,3,3] = (9)
2d4+3 → [4,1,3] = (8)
2d4+3 → [4,3,3] = (10)
2d4+3 → [3,2,3] = (8)





*Spoiler*: _claws_ 



 (2 per round)
1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)
1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)
1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)
1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)
1d20+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)
1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)

1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d3+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d3+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d3+3 → [3,3] = (6)




*Crocs* will just hinder the angel in anyway while biting/tail-whipping it (extra points for flanking xD).  If the angel starts being a pain by flying around, then the crocs will try and grapple it to keep it grounded.


Gaint
7d8+28 (59 hp)
AC 16 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +7 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 15
Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +3
Space/Reach:	15 ft./10 ft


*Spoiler*: _Giant 1_ 




1d20+11 → [1,11] = (12)
1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30)
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)

2d8+12 → [8,3,12] = (23)
2d8+12 → [8,3,12] = (23)
2d8+12 → [3,5,12] = (20)
2d8+12 → [8,4,12] = (24)





*Spoiler*: _Giant 2_ 




1d20+11 → [13,11] = (24)
1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31)
(confirm) 1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23)
1d20+11 → [4,11] = (15)


2d8+12 → [1,2,12] = (15)
2d8+12 → [5,4,12] = (21)
2d8+12 → [5,1,12] = (18)
2d8+12 → [1,8,12] = (21)




Regulars Crocs
(22 hp)
AC 15 (+1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2


*Spoiler*: _Croc 1_ 




1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)

1d12+6 → [9,6] = (15)
1d12+6 → [3,6] = (9)





*Spoiler*: _Croc 2_ 




1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)

1d12+6 → [6,6] = (12)
1d12+6 → [12,6] = (18)




*Spoiler*: _Croc 3_ 




1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)
1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)

1d12+6 → [10,6] = (16)
1d12+6 → [12,6] = (18)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

*Battle Order*
  Dinza-Death Nature - 27
  Lyn/Elena - 23
  Cissinei – 20
  Sebastian - 19
  Barbaneth/Luemus - 18
  Dinza-Resurrection Nature - 19
  Heather - 16
  Kurgan - 11
  Dinza-Lenora Nature - 11
  Glenn – 10

*Round 1:*
  As the battle begins Dinza spreads its sizable wings to take flight. Gusts of wind beat the ground as the angelic looking creature burst through the roof of barracks and into the sky outside. Hovering for only a moment, Dinza swoops down and makes an attack using the chain axe weapon it carries. The attack is aimed at Glenn.

  Attack against Glenn: 
  1d20+23  → [18,23] = (41)

  Damage to Glenn:
  3d6+13  → [1,3,6,13] = (23)

  Lyn and Elena launch their attack at the same moment, Lyn sending a wave of Magic Missiles to hit the creature [347-21 = 326] and Elena having to swing up over her head to hit [326-27 = 299]. Cissinei begins by casting Mage Armor on herself; she hangs back from the battle of course. Sebastian starts a prayer to buff himself for the coming summoning of spiritual weapon. 

  Barbaneth takes his chance, striking out with his Morning Star and manages to cut through the evil damage reduction [299-15 = 284]. Luemus takes this time to summon a giant crocodile. 

  Dinza takes note of the creature’s appearance (croc) attacks again using a Call Lightning Storm spell. The first bolt actually targets Cissinei, but hits Heather too.

  Save:
  1d20+4  → [18,4] = (22) – Cissy
 1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21) – Heather 

  Damage to Cissinei and Heather: 
  5d10  → [6,9,8,10,9] = (42) /2 = 21

  Heather takes careful aim with her bow, but the light from earlier has significantly blinded her. She decides to wait until she can aim better. Kurgan does what he does best and swings his big axe. [284-29 = 255+10 = 265]

  Dinza lashes out again, this time with the axe in hand:

  Attack against Kurgan:
  1d20+23  → [5,23] = (28)

  Damage to Kurgan:
  3d6+13  → [1,3,2,13] = (19)

  Glenn strikes her too but misses, Skylark is sucessful using smite evil. [265-21 = 244]

*Round 2: *
  Becoming weary of the crocodile’s presence, Dinza flies up to a spot where she will be out of the reach of the creatures and hovers there. Letting her next lightning bolt come down near Elena, the crocodile and Lyn:

  Elena Save:
 1d20+6 → [1,6] = (7) 

  Lyn Save: 
  1d20+7  → [4,7] = (11)

  Croc Save:
 1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9) 

  Damage to Elena, Lyn and the Croc: 
 5d10 → [6,3,10,6,10] = (35) 

 Elena and Lyn retaliate; Lyn with a Magic Missile volley [244-18 = 226] and Elena with an arrow [226-1 = 225]. Cissinei casts fly on Kurgan to assure the Dwarf can reach his target the next time and Sebastian summons his spiritual weapons. [226-10 = 216] Luemus summons yet another crocodile and Barbaneth is unable to actually reach Dinza now. 

 Dinza strikes with another vicious bolt, targeting the two crocodiles:

 Croc Saves:
 1d20+6 → [1,6] = (7) [DEAD]
 1d20+6 → [5,6] = (11) 

 Damage:
 5d10 → [5,7,4,9,6] = (31)

 The first Crocodile takes the fall and dies from the attack. The second one is injured but doesn’t go down. Heather is still too blind to fire at the creature. Kurgan, using his new found power of flight continues to take the fight to Dinza. [216-25 = 191+10 = 201] Dinza sends another bolt to handle the last Crocodile and hit Sebastian and Glenn: 

 Sebastian Save:
 1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26) 

 Glenn Save:
 1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24) 

 Croc Save:
 1d20+6 → [1,6] = (7) 

 Damage for Sebastian and Glenn:
 5d10 → [9,6,3,5,10] = (33)/2 = 17

 Damage for Croc:
 5d10 → [9,6,3,5,10] = (33) [DEAD]

 The second crocodile goes down and Glenn takes Skylark up to get up and close and personal with Dinza [201-9 = 192] but Skylark’s second attack misses.

*Round 3:* 
With the field cleared of Crocodiles, Dinza comes back down to attack Elena hand to hand:

 Attack on Elena: 
 1d20+23 → [5,23] = (28)

 Damage to Elena:
 3d6+13 → [1,3,2,13] = (19)

 Elena takes this chance to strike back at eye level and deals massive damage [192-182 = 10] and Lyn fired a Magic Missile attack to finish it off [10-16 = DEAD].

 Dinza flew up into the sky slowly, a bean spreading from the ground around its body. All at once the three natures cried out as the light lifted it higher and higher. Its wings molted away and black features rained to the ground. The weapon it carried turned red hot and melted into nothingness. In a flash of light, Dinza was gone and Lenora dropped to the ground, streaked with blood.

 The red ruby rolled away from her corpse and came to a stop out in the open.

*EXP: 1,000*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2009)

"That Gem!" Lyn yelled pointing at the Ruby. "No one touch it!" he rushed and started to identify it. If it starts to glow or something, he will throw it inside his bag of holding.


Spellcraft 1d20+15 → [13,15] = (28)
Knowledge arcana 1d20+13 → [4,13] = (17)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

The gem is red but at the same time it holds a sort of iridescence. From what he can tell its not an arcane creation at all and while it holds some magic power, its unclear what it is. 

Barbaneth helps Cissinei to her feet, for her withstanding the bolt of lightning had been a huge feat. She clutched her sore body tight. From above there was a sound, quiet at first but then growing in intensity. 

A great shadowy thing blotted out the sun in an area and flew up to stop directly over head. The thing was similar to the Lightning Runner...but different. There was no elemental ring. 

On the bottom a hatch opened and Madeleine slid down on a rope until she was low enough for them to hear, "Hey guys! We got it working..." she yelled. The ship bucked hard to one side, tilting and causing Madeleine to grasp the rope tighter. "Dee's still learning the ropes!"

The Ship:


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2009)

"Glenn, what about the town?" Elena asked the Paladin. "Is there a problem with them? Cissy... the girls... what happened to your friends? Can they vouch for us?" Elena was concerned the town might get angry for all the killing thier leader and stuff. 

"I'll need more time with the ruby!" Lyn added from behind, carrying the ruby with him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

Cissinei looked at Elena, still holding herself through the pain, "What? I've been down here the whole time..." 

The air ship hovered off to the side of what used to the be Barracks and landed in a clear spot in the grass. Madeleine was still at the hatch, "It might not be a good idea to stick around here...since you blokes killed her and we just stole this ship."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2009)

Kara watched from the deck of the airship, apparently everyone survived more or less intact.  She had a touch of melancholy at not being able to be there but she was aware enough to realize that in a powerful magical battle she would have been a determent.

The back of her mind was occupied with plans of what to do next however she largely ignored it her thoughts focused on other things.  After a moment her visage returned to its normal reassuring cover and she headed below decks to where the others would be entering.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 16, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Glenn, what about the town?" Elena asked the Paladin. "Is there a problem with them? Cissy... the girls... what happened to your friends? Can they vouch for us?" Elena was concerned the town might get angry for all the killing thier leader and stuff.
> 
> "I'll need more time with the ruby!" Lyn added from behind, carrying the ruby with him.



Glenn got off of Skylark took out a Length of rope and bound Lenora's hands behind her back. As he did he winced in pain from his wound but did not let that stop him from doing what needed to be done. After her hands where tied, a second length of rope was use to wrap a loop around her neck.

"It wont do us a bit of good to do that at this point Elena. The people here adore Lenora. They wont believe us no matter what. That said, we should bring the girls Lenora selected with us, until we can find a safe place to place to drop them off. The people of this town are likely to punish them for Lenora's death as they would any one of us."

Glenn threw each of Lenora's Legs over Skylark to make her straddle the Griffin and then sat back down behind her Lenora's body held on to the rope that stretched from her tied hands to from behind her back to make it look like she was sitting up on her own.

"The worst thing we can do at this point is leave in even the slightest possibility for Lenora to "miraculously rise from the dead" as a Lich and lead these people to their doom. So since we need to take her with us to accomplish that, we might as well make them think she's still alive and that we've just managed to catch her."

"Once we get on the ship we need to get the cannons ready. The Templars are likely to try to pursue with with other two ships if we take Lenora or not. So we should fire on them now and disable them before they get the chance."

"We don't have any time to waist, we have to move fast if we're going to pull this off!"

Once he's sure Heather's ready they take Skylark up to the ship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

Cissinei watched Glenn, puzzled, "Glenn...I think that she's dead-dead...we beat her up pretty horrendously and that power that made her able to sustain most of what we threw at her left with the rest of Dinza." 

She glanced around, "Even if she's a Lich its not like carting her around will make matters better."

Dee stepped down from the side door of the ship, "What the 'ell, you killed that bitch?" asked Dee. "This is real bad...really bad--they're going to hunt us down for this, you know that right? We're going to be fugitives. We need to lay low."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2009)

Kara approached behind Dee, "I'd like to get back to Nimbus and Cindy but I agree, we should probably try to keep a low profile for a while."  She paused to consider, "plus if we're dealing with this much power, how hard will stopping Lamosa be?  We should probably look into finding some capital to work with."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2009)

Edith spoke from back in the hallway, "People from Whitefall never venture to Kotir. I guess it being mostly gone helps, but I might be able to garner the help you need there."

"We need to go to Persephone first--my daughter is still there," Madeleine said. 

"Aye, and the rest of me crew," Dee commented, "Can't leave them behind."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2009)

"Maddy do you really want to keep this through?" Elena asked the woman. "It could be really dangerous for your girl. I would be more calm if you stayed behind to watcher... If anything happens to either of you two..." she pointed at Barbaneth and Maddy "... I will never forgive myself for letting her without a parent" she almost bit her tongue, realizing Edith was still there. She tried to act as she wasn't there.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei watched Glenn, puzzled, "Glenn...I think that she's dead-dead...we beat her up pretty horrendously and that power that made her able to sustain most of what we threw at her left with the rest of Dinza."
> 
> She glanced around, "Even if she's a Lich its not like carting her around will make matters better."
> 
> Dee stepped down from the side door of the ship, "What the 'ell, you killed that bitch?" asked Dee. "This is real bad...really bad--they're going to hunt us down for this, you know that right? We're going to be fugitives. We need to lay low."



"If she's a Lich and we leave her here then we've signed this town's death warrant. Anyone not currupt enough to follow her after he true nature has been revealed would be as good as dead.  At least with us, the risk is mitigated. We can figure out how to deal with the body itself later."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Maddy do you really want to keep this through?" Elena asked the woman. "It could be really dangerous for your girl. I would be more calm if you stayed behind to watcher... If anything happens to either of you two..." she pointed at Barbaneth and Maddy "... I will never forgive myself for letting her without a parent" she almost bit her tongue, realizing Edith was still there. She tried to act as she wasn't there.



Madeleine looked at Elena, "Its not like we would be safe anywhere now...you guys killed Lenora and more than likely her Father is going to know who is to blame...when we're branded heretics we won't be safe anywhere, least of all not alone."

"Don't worry, Holly is well taken care of--not to mention my mother is still around to look after her if need be."



strongarm85 said:


> "If she's a Lich and we leave her here then we've signed this town's death warrant. Anyone not currupt enough to follow her after he true nature has been revealed would be as good as dead.  At least with us, the risk is mitigated. We can figure out how to deal with the body itself later."



"Just take her head and bury the rest...or burn her but do we need a Lich running around on the ship with us?" said Dee.

Cissinei pointed at the body, "If ten days pass and she's not back up, you can just toss it...that's pretty much the limit on Liches." 

_The airship was large, larger than the Lightning Runner had been and even with it landed there was a powerful hum emitting from somewhere deep in the ship. The ship seemed to rattle slightly. 

The entrance through which they came led into a cargo area loaded with food and clothes and other supplies. The ship was mostly metal with some wood in other spots but it definitely wasn't like the other ships they had seen. There was ample room for all of them to gather in the cargo area and the heavy smell of wood stain and smelted metal flooded their senses.

_"Plaque on the bridge says she's called _The Strouhal_...she works different than the other ships we've seen from what I can tell and there's enough room in her for everyone to get their own bedroom," Dee tells them with one hand on the wall. 

Edith looked to Elena but didn't say anything. 

"Well look, we certainly can't stay here long...they're going to come looking for us."


----------



## materpillar (Jul 17, 2009)

Luemus was starting to get bored with proceedings.  Elena had just murdered an angelic being... that was also a lich?  Who everyone dearly loved?  Whatever the bitch was dead and it was time to move on... and lie low?  Luemus's mind couldn't quite figure out how stealing a giant airship was going to assist them there but whatever, Elena would figure something out.  Right now there was more important matters at hand, specifically curing his ridiculous curiosity about the inside of the ship.

Luemus walked out of the crowd and hopped into the ship, giving Maddy and Dee a nod on the way by.  "Long time, no see."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

Dee had been so busy admiring her new ship that she'd never noticed Luemus was there. She blushed at first but pulled her hair over her cheeks to hide it, "Wha-what are you doing here?" she averted her eyes. 

Madeleine simply waved and said "_Hello," _in Elven. She felt like she hadn't been speaking it enough lately and was happy to have other people of Elven descent around.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 17, 2009)

_"Just take her head and bury the rest...or burn her but do we need a Lich running around on the ship with us?" said Dee.

Cissinei pointed at the body, "If ten days pass and she's not back up, you can just toss it...that's pretty much the limit on Liches."_

Sebastian spoke at this point, trying his best to be helpful.  "There is the ritual of speaking with the dead...it doesn't work on the bodies of the undead.  However I think that with a bit of luck, we could use it to verify whether or not she remains a threat.  The body...is largely irrelevant when it comes to Liches anyhow.  If you don't find their phylactery, they'll reform.  A superior of mine once likened them to an annoying song that refused to die.  Speaking of phylacteries...I wonder what that gem is."

He looked around.  "Wouldn't any Templar know this ship as one of theirs?  If we just park a recently stolen airship outside any town...we're trouble."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

Dee avoided looking at Luemus, "This ship seems to be brand new, not only that, but we can keep her in the air--hide her and if need be repaint and rework some stuff. It will be harder for them to tell what it is," Dee said. 

"Odd thing, Sebastian, there's these funny little toy balls in the corner, loads of em, but I can barely lift them they're so heavy...what do you suppose would play with something like that?" 

Cissinei grimaced, "I think its best if we test this Lich theory out before romping around, Dee." Cissinei glanced at Luemus. She didn't know him, hadn't heard the name before in all her sister's stories and she wondered who he was.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 17, 2009)

_"Odd thing, Sebastian, there's these funny little toy balls in the corner, loads of em, but I can barely lift them they're so heavy...what do you suppose would play with something like that?"
_
Sebastian gave Dee a puzzled look.  "You found...balls?  I suppose I could have a look at them--although it really isn't my personal preference."

He went to have a look.  "Maybe this is the ballroom..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

Dee led Sebastian to the other side of the cargo bay, it was empty there except for some crates and the balls, small enough to be palmed by much heavier than they looked. They were black and rough with imperfections here and there, never completely round. 

She stepped over them to where there were some large wooden crates and inspected the area, "They must go to something..." she commented. In a lower voice she added, "Luemus is here...shit how could you not have warned me or something..."

It was obvious there was no way to warn her, but she wanted to blame someone.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 17, 2009)

Sebastian kept his voice low.  "Eh.  What's wrong with him?  He looks like a perfectly reasonable tree-hugger to me.  Useful fellow to have around when you run into things that can do..."  The Clerics voice trailed off.

With his left hand, he drew back part of his cloak.  Dee could probably see the armor.  It looked like it had been hit -hard- at around the midsection.  There was a huge gash, like someone had tried to chop Sebastian in half with a giant butcher's knife.  Around the gash in the armor, she could probably see the brown stains of dried blood and bile that had come gushing out.  

"Another blow like that, would have been the end of me.  Elena couldn't even land a hit on the thing.  That there wasn't another blow, is probably Luemus's fault.  So I can't think too badly of him" he finished.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

"What the Hell did you guys fight?" she stared in disbelief. 

After a moment she continued. 

"Seabastian, I've been playing good girl for some time now...I haven't slept with anyone or let more than the smallest amount of stiff drink go past my lips in over year," Dee said. "Luemus kind of causes me to get...there's no good way to say it, but I think I'm attracted to assholes, that must be it." 

She kept her voice low as she rifled through the black orbs and finally tried to pry one of the crates open. When the lid was free, there was a huge cylider inside with a hole at one end and the other end closed. She couldn't tell what the thing was but it was meant to be moved for it had wheels.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 17, 2009)

"...So you feel an odd attraction to someone who hugs trees?"  The priest picked up one of the balls.  "Ye gods this is heavy."  Sebastian held the ball at eye level with both hands. "Is it really that much of a problem Deidre that really much of a problem--being attracted to gentlemen who...aren't the nicest sort?  Seems to me that expecting one's libido to make logical sense is asking a bit too much."

He put the ball down.  "This could make for an interesting game, if we had something to roll these at.  Anyhow, the thing we ran into...looked like a very big person holding a very big butcher's knife.  I think it was the same sort of thing that killed Joshua and very nearly killed Madeleine.  I'm no coward, but you know that feeling you get when you're so frightened that your blood seems to turn to ice?" 

The priest winced at the memory of the thing.  "That thing, could have very well broken both Genevieve and Orseth in half."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 17, 2009)

Glenn took a quick look around for a spot where he could store the body as well as a place where he and others could come in and check on the body frequently.

Once he finds a good enough spot he finds Lyn and says, "Lenora plunged that Crystal you took into her chest to transform herself into that thing. Hold on to it. Try to figure out what it is. It could be an important relic, but I think there is a strong possibility that it could be her phylactery. If she gets up, and you haven't figured out what it does yet, I want you to smash it. It could be the only way to stop her, as well as our best chance to stop her if it comes to that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2009)

Kurgan walked slowly onto the airship somewhat dubious of the strange contraption.  "So where to next?  Find a temple to hit?  This should let us strike just about anywhere, fly in fast and hit hard."

He shrugged and looked around, "where's the bar?  Gotta be something to drink around this place."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "...So you feel an odd attraction to someone who hugs trees?"  The priest picked up one of the balls.  "Ye gods this is heavy."  Sebastian held the ball at eye level with both hands. "Is it really that much of a problem Deidre that really much of a problem--being attracted to gentlemen who...aren't the nicest sort?  Seems to me that expecting one's libido to make logical sense is asking a bit too much."
> 
> He put the ball down.  "This could make for an interesting game, if we had something to roll these at.  Anyhow, the thing we ran into...looked like a very big person holding a very big butcher's knife.  I think it was the same sort of thing that killed Joshua and very nearly killed Madeleine.  I'm no coward, but you know that feeling you get when you're so frightened that your blood seems to turn to ice?"
> 
> The priest winced at the memory of the thing.  "That thing, could have very well broken both Genevieve and Orseth in half."



Dee pressed the thoughts of relationships and Luemus from her head as she palmed one of the orbs and looked it over. "It would be hard to throw this...unless we drilled holes into it, but that might actually be kind of fun."

When he mentioned the Butcher, Dee listened intently, "You all fought that thing, truly we are in more trouble than it would seem is worth it. And yes, I know of that feeling."



strongarm85 said:


> Glenn took a quick look around for a spot where he could store the body as well as a place where he and others could come in and check on the body frequently.
> 
> Once he finds a good enough spot he finds Lyn and says, "Lenora plunged that Crystal you took into her chest to transform herself into that thing. Hold on to it. Try to figure out what it is. It could be an important relic, but I think there is a strong possibility that it could be her phylactery. If she gets up, and you haven't figured out what it does yet, I want you to smash it. It could be the only way to stop her, as well as our best chance to stop her if it comes to that."



((going to try and keep these other characters around and consistent)) 

Calloway looked to Glenn, "Think that there's a possibility if its a Phy-thingy that one of your detect spells would catch on to something?" He had stooped down to scratch at the scruff of Sigmund's neck.



EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan walked slowly onto the airship somewhat dubious of the strange contraption.  "So where to next?  Find a temple to hit?  This should let us strike just about anywhere, fly in fast and hit hard."
> 
> He shrugged and looked around, "where's the bar?  Gotta be something to drink around this place."



Madeleine chuckled, "Actually there is a bar, the other girls who were with Cissinei and Kara are there. Its up near the top deck and apparently we captured the bar tender with it...he seems, oddly enough, to not care as long as he's paid..."


----------



## materpillar (Jul 17, 2009)

Dee had been so busy admiring her new ship that she'd never noticed Luemus was there. She blushed at first but pulled her hair over her cheeks to hide it, "Wha-what are you doing here?" she averted her eyes. 

Madeleine simply waved and said "Hello," in Elven. She felt like she hadn't been speaking it enough lately and was happy to have other people of Elven descent around.

Spot check!
1d20+13 → [19,13] = (32)
Luemus notices any unmoving invisible creatures in the area... and the fact Dee just blushed.

Luemus gave Dee a quizzical stare () as she akwardly mumbled at him.  "Uhm... I was going around on a wild goose chase mainly, until I ran into Elena, Lyn, and Sebastion.  Honestly, I stopped in town because I was curious on how people's vain attempts to copy nature and fly worked.  Speaking of which..."

Luemus ran into the plane, responding to Maddy in Elven "It's good to be back."  He walked around hopelessly lost for a while before finally stumbling into the bridge.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

materpillar said:


> Dee had been so busy admiring her new ship that she'd never noticed Luemus was there. She blushed at first but pulled her hair over her cheeks to hide it, "Wha-what are you doing here?" she averted her eyes.
> 
> Madeleine simply waved and said "Hello," in Elven. She felt like she hadn't been speaking it enough lately and was happy to have other people of Elven descent around.
> 
> ...



After Luemus's reply Dee just said, "I see," and found a reason to show Sebastian what she had found. 

The inside of the ship is massive, so much so that just standing near it makes one feel miniature. Madeleine introduced the Elven Druid to the others, "This is Luemus, to those who don't know, he traveled with us for some time." 

In turn she went to introduce him to them, "Luemus, this is Kurgan, Kara, Desi, Calloway, Edith and this little one over here," she grabbed Cissinei around the shoulders, half hugging. "This is Dee's younger sister, Cissinei." 

Cissinei waved coyly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine chuckled, "Actually there is a bar, the other girls who were with Cissinei and Kara are there. Its up near the top deck and apparently we captured the bar tender with it...he seems, oddly enough, to not care as long as he's paid..."



Kurgan nodded and grunted, "good.  I'll go see what they've got."  He wandered off tofind the bar and see about getting a drink.  Something strong.  It may be a big ship but he had a feeling with so many humans and elves it would be crowded before long.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan nodded and grunted, "good.  I'll go see what they've got."  He wandered off tofind the bar and see about getting a drink.  Something strong.  It may be a big ship but he had a feeling with so many humans and elves it would be crowded before long.



His trip to the bar took several minutes and some trips up and down the stairs. When he finally reached the deck with the bar on it he found it to be empty except for the few women who had been there with Kara and Cissinei earlier. 

The bar tender was actually another Dwarf, dressed in plain clothes with a bushy and long beard. He had Samantha helping him behind the bar it seemed. 

As Kurgan entered he took notice, "Aye, 'nother new face in yonder ship, what can I get fer yer?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Calloway looked to Glenn, "Think that there's a possibility if its a Phy-thingy that one of your detect spells would catch on to something?" He had stooped down to scratch at the scruff of Sigmund's neck.



"Well, I can detect poisons, evil, and undead. I wouldn't be surprised if it was poisonous, but that's would be a moot point. It wouldn't surprise me at all for it to have some presences of evil given what it was used for. But detecting undead might help me figure out if there is a soul in it. Let me take a look at that crystal Lyn."

Since Glenn can only use this spell once today, when he gets the crystal, he carries the crystal close to Lenora's body to check her body at the same time he checks the crystal.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

_Glenn detects nothing from the crystal and it seems to be completely free of the souls of the dead. He detected nothing from Lenora either. _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> His trip to the bar took several minutes and some trips up and down the stairs. When he finally reached the deck with the bar on it he found it to be empty except for the few women who had been there with Kara and Cissinei earlier.
> 
> The bar tender was actually another Dwarf, dressed in plain clothes with a bushy and long beard. He had Samantha helping him behind the bar it seemed.
> 
> As Kurgan entered he took notice, "Aye, 'nother new face in yonder ship, what can I get fer yer?"



Kurgan hopped up on a barstool somewhat shocked at the presence of another Dwarf on board.  "A mug of something strong, the day's scared up a thirst something fierce."  When the bartender comes back with his drink he takes a long draw from it and looks back refreshed.

"Suren it's good to have a fellow that knows what he's doing behind the bar.  But how in the blazes did you end up on a ship like this?  I wouldn't be here meself if it weren't the fastest way to the next fight."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 17, 2009)

"Well, Lenora's not undead yet, and if there aren't any souls trapped the Crystal as far as I can tell." 

While Glenn still had possession of the Crystal he used detect evil as well to see what kind of responses he could get.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2009)

Kara mutters to herself, "I really need to buy some holy water next time we're in town."  She looks at the body a moment, "Is there any way we can ensure she stays dead?  Some sort of ceremony or do something to the body?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 17, 2009)

Sebastian seemed to appear from nowhere.  "...It's a moot point.  Cissinei, Kara--I have some questions for the both of you, and the other girls about what happened after you went with Lenora."

He saw Glenn standing there with the gem.  "Have you found anything?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian seemed to appear from nowhere.  "...It's a moot point.  Cissinei, Kara--I have some questions for the both of you, and the other girls about what happened after you went with Lenora."
> 
> He saw Glenn standing there with the gem.  "Have you found anything?"



Kara nod to Sebastian, "I can answer what I saw.  I'm not sure about the magic behind it though.  We were left alone in a room while Lenora prepared.  Cissinei can probably tell you more but she said there were things there for some sort of love spell."

She continued, "once we were escorted to the barracks Lenora said that the ceremony was using some stone that she said was focusing the energies of what she called a demigod, Scarmiglione.  Apparently we were going to be sacrifices," she paused and lowered her voice a moment, "to 'lust' that would feed Scarmiglione's powers to Arambula."

"That's the overview of it.  I'll admit that I know little of magic and I was kind of worried about other things at the time, but if you have questions I can try to remember the answers."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan hopped up on a barstool somewhat shocked at the presence of another Dwarf on board.  "A mug of something strong, the day's scared up a thirst something fierce."  When the bartender comes back with his drink he takes a long draw from it and looks back refreshed.
> 
> "Suren it's good to have a fellow that knows what he's doing behind the bar.  But how in the blazes did you end up on a ship like this?  I wouldn't be here meself if it weren't the fastest way to the next fight."



He made Kurgan's drink, not even bothering to look down at what he was doing as he expertly poured the bottles. Samantha watched intently, waiting to mop up any mess that was made. There was none. 

"Indeed 'tis nice to see 'nother of kin around here," said the Dwarf, "'e name's Yurrim Yimbott..." he slid the drink to Kurgan.

"Ended up 'ere when they started a' payin' me...seem likes they just built 'er around me!" 



strongarm85 said:


> "Well, Lenora's not undead yet, and if there aren't any souls trapped the Crystal as far as I can tell."
> 
> While Glenn still had possession of the Crystal he used detect evil as well to see what kind of responses he could get.



The Crystal seemed to be neither evil nor good. Cissinei made a suggestion, "You met that nice lady in the Magic City? Maybe we could stop and ask her?" 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara mutters to herself, "I really need to buy some holy water next time we're in town."  She looks at the body a moment, "Is there any way we can ensure she stays dead?  Some sort of ceremony or do something to the body?"



"Not that I know of," Cissinei said, "But we could check in one of the cities when we get to one..." 



The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian seemed to appear from nowhere.  "...It's a moot point.  Cissinei, Kara--I have some questions for the both of you, and the other girls about what happened after you went with Lenora."
> 
> He saw Glenn standing there with the gem.  "Have you found anything?"



Cissinei seemed to be in high demand, "What were you wondering about, she didn't say much but her idea was obviously evil...no doubt about it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He made Kurgan's drink, not even bothering to look down at what he was doing as he expertly poured the bottles. Samantha watched intently, waiting to mop up any mess that was made. There was none.
> 
> "Indeed 'tis nice to see 'nother of kin around here," said the Dwarf, "'e name's Yurrim Yimbott..." he slid the drink to Kurgan.
> 
> "Ended up 'ere when they started a' payin' me...seem likes they just built 'er around me!"


Kurgan raised his mug in toast to the Dwarf, "pleased to meat you Yurrim.  Names Kurgan, Axesworn of Clanggedin Silverbeard.  And though it seems oddly pragmatic for humans, they could do a lot worse than having a good Dwarf peddling drinks."  He took another long draw from the drink, "I have a feeling we'll be spending quite some time together Yurrim.  Better company than I've had in a while."





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei seemed to be in high demand, "What were you wondering about, she didn't say much but her idea was obviously evil...no doubt about it."



"No doubt," Kara echoed.  "Things worked out well for us, we should be happy.  But we need to plan our next steps carefully.  News travels fast, we may find ourselves the subject of much attention in the near future."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 17, 2009)

When Kara told him about the lust 'sacrifices' Sebastian got a queasy look in his eyes.  "Feeding a demigod?  I've -never- heard of anything like that before."

He would go over to the dead body of Lenora.  "I suppose it's now or never."  The Cleric knelt by the side of the body and began a gutteral chant, that almost certainly would raise the hairs on the neck of anyone unfamiliar with it.

He then placed both hands on the body, pronouncing a dire curse.
_
(What just happened.  Sebastian just cast Bestow Curse, a 3rd level Cleric spell on Lenora's corpse, giving it a -4 on all saves.  Why would a corpse have saves?  It wouldn't have a Will Save.)_

Then the Cleric would place his hand behind what was Lenora's neck.  Another spell began, this one a ritual of speaking with the dead.  This would likely also creep the hell out of anyone watching.

_
(Save DC is 17, and Lenora gets -4 from the Bestow Curse spell, although her save now functions for the purpose of this spell as if she was alive.  Sebastian gets four questions)_

1.  What was your name?
2.  What was your purpose?
3.  Why must Scarmiglione be fed to Arambula
4.  Where is your father's Phylactery?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan raised his mug in toast to the Dwarf, "pleased to meat you Yurrim.  Names Kurgan, Axesworn of Clanggedin Silverbeard.  And though it seems oddly pragmatic for humans, they could do a lot worse than having a good Dwarf peddling drinks."  He took another long draw from the drink, "I have a feeling we'll be spending quite some time together Yurrim.  Better company than I've had in a while."



"Been kind of lonely on this'n boat since I got on it, cheers." 



EvilMoogle said:


> "No doubt," Kara echoed.  "Things worked out well for us, we should be happy.  But we need to plan our next steps carefully.  News travels fast, we may find ourselves the subject of much attention in the near future."



Cissinei looked to her, "Yeah, Lamosa is going to be pissed." 



The Space Cowboy said:


> When Kara told him about the lust 'sacrifices' Sebastian got a queasy look in his eyes.  "Feeding a demigod?  I've -never- heard of anything like that before."
> 
> He would go over to the dead body of Lenora.  "I suppose it's now or never."  The Cleric knelt by the side of the body and began a gutteral chant, that almost certainly would raise the hairs on the neck of anyone unfamiliar with it.
> 
> ...



Cissinei thought perhaps her expertise would be needed here. Her work with the undead was still second nature and something told her that there might be something she could do. 

*Lenora's Save: *
   1d20+7-4 → [5,7,-4] = (8) (failed) 

The body was fresh, they'd just killed it and as it lay with its head tilted back, it moved as if to stir. The eyes opened before it spoke, but they had been burned out and were smoking, charred and black. 

The first of the questions Sebastian asked left his lips and the body of Lenora lay there intently. He looked down at her, "What's your name?" asked the Cleric. 

_"Lenora L'ior..."_ there was a haunting quality to her voice, as if the words were just something her mind expelled, something left over in her memories. 

Sebastian continued, "What is your purpose?"

_"Purpose...no one knows their true purpose. I served my Father...in any and every capacity that I could,"_ something about her words suggested that there was more to their relationship than father and daughter. 

Cissinei looked mildly disturbed. 

Sebastian asked his next query, "Why must Scarmiglione be fed to Arambula?"

_"What better way to hold a God down, trap them where they are just your puppet? We feed them the old Gods, slowly and over time..." _

"Where is your father's Phylactery?" he rattled off the next question.

The carrion laughed, little more than a memory of humor, _"You don't get it...he's not a Liche...he's a true resurrection the reborn symbol of what's trapped inside the Auracite...this will be the fate of all Gods." _

With that, she was finished and dropped back to a resting position.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 18, 2009)

Sebastian rose, and wiped his hands on his trousers.  "That...was disturbing.  She was way too talkative for a corpse, although I suppose that might be expected of a magic user."  

He looked around to all present.  "None of what was just said, leaves this room.  I fear we may have gotten our hands into something a _-little-_ worse than Dis."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dee was standing near the wall of the room looking in at all of them, her arms folded over her ample chest as she watched the scene and waited until Sebastian said his piece. 

"Seems like the good old days, aye mates?" she smiled, but her green eyes seemed to hide something. "I noticed she mentioned Auracite...the word seems like something a little archaic, perhaps we should check with an expert on old shit to see what comes up smelling right?" 

Cissinei seemed really nervous, "Dis was...really bad, right?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee was standing near the wall of the room looking in at all of them, her arms folded over her ample chest as she watched the scene and waited until Sebastian said his piece.
> 
> "Seems like the good old days, aye mates?" she smiled, but her green eyes seemed to hide something. "I noticed she mentioned Auracite...the word seems like something a little archaic, perhaps we should check with an expert on old shit to see what comes up smelling right?"
> 
> Cissinei seemed really nervous, "Dis was...really bad, right?"



"Dis, was a Devil who aspired to godhood.  His body was nothing but fire and smoke.  Anyone who approached him would be burnt to death, or suffocate in the smoke.  He led an army of the undead against an Elven city a bit over a year ago, and it was for that reason I found myself traveling there.  Unfortunately I was waylaid by Ogres, who killed and ate my companion Dorothy.  It was just then that I made the acquaintance of Deidre, Elena, Lyn, Luemus, and Madeleine."  

Sebastian sighed. "It seems like forever since then, but to make a long story short, Dis was attempting to open a gateway to the Abyss itself.  The Elves were simply in his way.  If the corpse speaks the truth, then we are dealing with a faction that has an honest-to-Pelor deity at their beck and call--which I think is a sight more dangerous than a mere pretender god."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cissinei glanced down, "Maybe its to our advantage, I mean it sounded like the God doesn't want to be under their control...maybe he hates what they are doing...maybe we can free it." 

"We need to be moving..." Dee started. "I'm going to go get the ship off the ground. We should stop and help Nimbus real quick and then press on from there..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 18, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian seemed to appear from nowhere.  "...It's a moot point.  Cissinei, Kara--I have some questions for the both of you, and the other girls about what happened after you went with Lenora."
> 
> He saw Glenn standing there with the gem.  "Have you found anything?"



"Nothing conclusive. All I can say is that the the Crystal doesn't harbor any souls, nor is there any particularly good or evil nature about it. The same applies to Lenora's corpse."

Glenn returned the Crystal for the time being and said, "We should head to Sumtra first, it should only take us a short time to travel there in this airship since we'll be able to simply cross over the forest. Once we arrive there we should inform the people in charge of what we have found. They where told to prepare for a Lich, now they will need to prepare for something far worse."

"Given the nature of Sumtra, we'll probably be able to find an expert on the subject if we ask the right people. Same expert might help us out with Lenora's body for that matter. Even if she's not coming back as Lich, we don't want her resurrecting the way her father did if we can help it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

A smirk spread over Dee's lips, "Sumtra it is..." she rushed to the cock pit and took the helm. The ship could be felt moving, the roar of the propellers hitting the air and they were moving. 

Madeleine led whoever wanted to follow through the ship, showing them the area where the quarters were, the infirmary, the tavern, the two outdoor decks and the stables...

Dee guessed it would be five hours before they reached Sumtra.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 18, 2009)

Sebastian meandered about the ship.  Normally he wasn't too money-obsessed, but surely the Templars must have left a treasury of sorts here.  And he had been thinking...

Search
1d20+2
20+2 = 22

Spot
1d20+4
16+4 = 20


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 18, 2009)

Glenn goes to Heather.

"Lets see if there is anything I can do about your eyes." He gently places his hand on her face over her eyes and tries to heal the any damage done by laying on hands.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

The cargo bay of the ship is filled to the brim with mundane weapons like bucklers and swords of no particularly special type. There were also things that seemed to be spare parts for the ship, but he didn't bother with them. Other things were around too, Templar uniforms of different sizes and one small box containing fetish wear...

Eventually he came across a large chest that was full of gold, around 20,000 gold.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 18, 2009)

Sebastian examined the box with a critical eye.  "Ah...perhaps Deidre would be interested in something like this.  It's shiny, and golden."  He closed the chest and quietly headed for the bridge eager to share the news.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian examined the box with a critical eye.  "Ah...perhaps Deidre would be interested in something like this.  It's shiny, and golden."  He closed the chest and quietly headed for the bridge eager to share the news.



When he reached the bridge Edith was actually flying the ship and Dee was examining a set of levers and different little supplies that were scattered through out the bridge. 

She heard him padding down the hallway and glanced back, "Hey Sebastian, enjoying the ship so far?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 18, 2009)

"It's...interesting" he scratched the back of his head.  "You'll never guess what I found down in the cargo hold."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

"All the fetish gear..." Dee guessed. "I saw it, shame it has to go to waste like that." She opened a cabinet off to one side of the helm and there was a set of pre-cut ropes stashed inside.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 18, 2009)

"Well...they certainly have interesting tastes in the bedroom these Templar.  But no.  I found a different box down there.  Someone had the courtesy to leave us a sizeable donation of gold.  I suppose it could also be considered fetish gear too, if wealth makes you hot under the collar."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

"As much as I love to spend, we might be in need of the cash for traders...something tells me we're going to be underground for a while, possibly deep underground," Dee glanced back to Edith, "I'm not sure what we can do to hide from these people or how far their reach is...but no doubt there will be bounties and we might find it hard to purchase things from any city..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2009)

Kara nodded, "likely we'll have attention of all manner of people.  Sticking to back alleys and the black market may make it easier to stay hidden, but also more expensive to find what we need.  I can handle that reasonably well."

"We might want to hide the airship somewhere and go to the city on foot though, this ship seems to stand out quite a bit right now, landing it in a big city will send ripples through the underworld.  Depending on how quick the church is to adjust to what happened we may find public opinion against us, or even bounty hunters after us (in addition to whatever the church does directly)."


((Side note, out of town until tomorrow night, please use/abuse Kara as needed if things come up that she'd be good at.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2009)

((Sorry for the delay. ))

"h-hey... guuuyys" Lyn waved around trying to get people's attention. "We better move fast and if this thing has any kind of defence, we should start preparing it. I know Lofisk wont very happy to know Lenora is dead and someone stole her ship. Is a respect thingy" he warned.

Elena went over to Sebastian and Dee, she cleared her throat when she saw Edith. "Ehem... If this is going to get Dis like then we better research about that Scarmiglione. I dont know anything about the old gods of this land" she reached the Pelor Holy Symbol around her neck.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cissinei shook her head, "I doubt that Scarmiglione matters, if Arambula's eating him. We're not facing Scarmiglione...in fact I think we just did." 

_Remember that Sumtra has none of Arambula's presence in it. There is even some indication that its heavily frowned upon there. _


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2009)

"If any, it would great to warn Sumtra about all this mess and make preparations in case they want to attack the city" commented Lyn. "...as soon as possible"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

The _Strouhal _sped towards Sumtra, racing over the skies with Edith at the helm, Dee had taken to hunting for any and every supply that she could fine. Most of what she had found tended to be a little on boring side of things, rope, items of clothing and the like. 

As the Strouhal slipped through the sky it seemed like time was going faster. It seemed that Edith had a good sense of navigation, piloting the ship through the air was a lot like steering one through the waves, only there was less resistance it seemed. 

After a matter of hours, as darkness crept in, they reached Sumtra. The sky was turning purple and orange and various other colors as the sun set. Slowly the Strouhal crept towards the town and made an approach around the side.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 18, 2009)

Glenn got Skylark ready, "I'm off to meet with the people in charge of the city's defense. Cissinei, you are skilled and have a good understanding of Magic, and you where there for the parts I wasn't there for. I think it would be helpful if you came with me."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 18, 2009)

Sebastian had been looking for Glenn.  "Ah there you are Glenn...I was thinking.  It might not be such a good idea to spread word of our...ahem...adventures too far and wide.  We haven't got any proof of the Templar attacking anyone, and apart from the words of a corpse, we haven't got much proof of their nefarious activities.  Your intentions are admirable, but I think you might do more harm than good--even if you just meet with the city government."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2009)

"the only proof we have might be your own armor" said Elena pointing at the slash the butcher left of sebastian. "That's all we got... but was pretty real for us"

"sooo...  do you have any other suggestion?" said Lyn over Sebastian's shoulder. "We should at least tell _Someone_!... 'stay alert' or something. We could check someone who knows about the Ruby"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2009)

Cissinei thought, that since her name was mentioned she might want to say something, "It might be best if you go to someone we can trust, someone who _has _to be on our side and believe us based on merit." She glanced around for a moment, "Madeleine's mom is a specialist with old stuff...I've met her twice. I couldn't tell you where she is, thought." 

The ship was made to hover around the edge of the town.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 19, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "the only proof we have might be your own armor" said Elena pointing at the slash the butcher left of sebastian. "That's all we got... but was pretty real for us"
> 
> "sooo...  do you have any other suggestion?" said Lyn over Sebastian's shoulder. "We should at least tell _Someone_!... 'stay alert' or something. We could check someone who knows about the Ruby"



"My armor doesn't prove a thing about monsters from Pelor-knows-where Elena.  It just proves, like a black eye, that someone has hit me very, very hard.  The only direct proof we have is the body of Lenora--and I can't question her for another week at least.  And even if we could call her as a witness, do you have any idea how horrible that would seem?  'Oh hi.  Here's the body of a high ranking religious official whom we just killed.'"

Sebastian gestured at Glenn.  "If the Templar are going to attack anyone, they'd go for us, and not Sumtra.  By staying here, we are endangering the entire city."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 19, 2009)

"The Templar are not likely to attack here haphazardly. For all its metropolitan candor, this place is well defended and ships here easily outnumber and outgun what they can manage in such a short time. Furthermore, they are not well trusted either."

"That said, I have a feeling that crystal, may be all the proof we need. An expert on the crystal would be able to collaborate our story about how it was used. But again, we will have to be discrete. The last time we where here I made a good connection who was able to direct us. When you add in cryptic words like Auracite we suddenly bring a lot more evidence with us than just a body."

"It is not important that we are believed, but rather we sow the seeds that will become belief. If they cannot bring themselves to believe us conclusively. We must make them doubt that we're being dishonest. If we can accomplish that much then the powers in control of such things will begin to prepare for whats coming. And when it comes they'll know.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2009)

"We should find out about the crystal yes, whether here or elsewhere," Kara interjected.  "But the government can look out for itself, they're good that way.  I can't seriously expect a large scale attack against a city this size."

"We need to worry more about ourselves and our own.  Even if the church doesn't have an official presence here there are ways of reaching in.  Keeping as low a profile as possible will at least mean the mundane opponents will need to work to find us."

((Lets see, summoning us from our sleep, just taking out a psudo-legal bounty on our heads, they've got pleanty of ways to cause us grief without a large scale attack.  Unless they were planning on attacking a large city to begin with I doubt we'd warrant such an action))


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 19, 2009)

"We waist time, with luck we can be ready in a few hours. That should leave plenty of time to take our leave before things get out of hand. If we hurry, this will not take long."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2009)

Calloway glanced around, "Perhaps we're going about this the wrong way, chaps." The elf paused, pulling a cigarette from his pocket and leaning against the wall. "Some of us have the power to blend in with crowds like that, some of us here could go down there and stay amongst the city just to watch things...then we could meet back up later."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2009)

Kara nods, "I'm inclined to agree, finding an expert to tell us more would be good, but keeping as low a profile as possible makes the most sense to me.  They're plenty of work to be done here at the ship so I don't think anyone will be hurting for something to do."

"I would suggest we bring Lyn or Cissinei along with us, if they are willing.  They might not blend in as much but the magical knowledge might help when dealing with the magical experts."

((Back now, sorry for being gone longer than expected))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2009)

Calloway shakes his head, "I'm talking about staying behind, leaving for a while and watching things from down in the city, maybe even traveling some..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2009)

"Ah, for something like that I prefer information by proxy," Kara explained.  "Find someone well positioned in the city to hear things, and get them to report what they hear.  Filtering through it takes some time, but if you don't give them any specific goals and warn them off from hunting things down eventually you'll find what you're looking for."

"And you're quite unlikely to attract attention."  Kara considers, "I was considering finding someone in the city myself.  We can hire people for a small fraction of the money we have.  With any luck we could even find someone at the academy that would be a good contact for the more magically inclined."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2009)

Calloway nodded, "I was going to suggest myself and the Rogue go," he said. "Hiring someone could mean they get paid more to rat you out...we're all at stake here, why not play this safe?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2009)

"I suppose that works, if you're willing to take the risk of getting caught while separated from the rest of us."  Kara paused, "of course, then we have the problem of how do you let us know when you've found something so we can pick you up and join back up?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I suppose that works, if you're willing to take the risk of getting caught while separated from the rest of us."  Kara paused, "of course, then we have the problem of how do you let us know when you've found something so we can pick you up and join back up?"



Madeleine held a finger up, "You don't know this Kara, but my mother and I have a way to communicate over distance..." 

She produced a sheet of paper and ripped a sizable strip from the bottom, "If he writes on this, it will appear on my sheet and if I write on mine, it appears on his. It works five times a week but that should be enough..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2009)

Kara nods, "I suppose that will work then.  If they're willing to do it that's safer for the rest of us."  To Calloway, "just be careful down there, it's better to take your time and not get caught, it doesn't do anyone any good to rush things and end up on the run."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2009)

"We're already on the run," Desi says, "This won't add any danger to the whole thing," she folded her arms and looked to Calloway. "I would be willing to do it, I'm better at blending in than you know." 

"Then its settled," Calloway said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2009)

"Well, now that that's settled is there anything else we need to prepare before we make for Persephone?"  Kara said.

---------------

Meanwhile, in the tavern Kurgan was enjoying his drinks thouroughly.  "Yurrim, I do think I've missed the company of Dwarves.  Clanggedin's set a hard road for me at times, and too many whiney humans and cowardly elves along it."  He drinks from the mug and wipes his lips, "but some good fights though.  And hopefully many more to come!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 20, 2009)

"The way I see it, we have three goals. Supplies, Information, and Providing Warning. I'm going to lay it all out."

"My contact is a woman named Jeanine the Office for the Council of Divinity and Arcana that oversees the city. I met her by taking Skylark up to the uppermost level. I actually met a talking chair that was very surprised to see me and moments later Jeanine walked in. So I told her of our situation and she was able to quickly point me in the right direction to help us figure out what to do about Nimbus and even put us up in hotel for free and paid for a food."

"Since the council the greatest insight into magic is also responsible for the running of the town, we could likely accomplish two of, if not all of our goals by going strait to them first. Any expert that can help us in our most pressing matters is likely to either be a member of the counsel, or be known by the counsel. At the same time we ask for advice, we also inform them of the upcoming danger at the same time even if we leave out certain details. Lastly, Jeanine was able to provide our stay within minutes of meeting her. Which means chances are really good that if we can prove our case to the counsel well enough they may see fit to donate to our warchest or possibly even arrange for us to pick up our equipment at discounted rates."

"I feel the possible pros of going to them right off the outweigh any potential cons, or perhaps I'm just not seeing them."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 21, 2009)

"I am still going to get down there into that city," Desi said, "We'd be served a lot better hat way." 

_By the time that Lyn is down analyzing the "Auracite" he comes to find that it was a container of sorts and that it. It used to hold something immense and magical, but what ever that is, its all used up now._


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2009)

"Hey Glenn, I doubt we get any info from them, whatever this gem was... has lost its magical power. We should share our findings though" he said putting the gem back in the Bag of Holding. 

Elena will go to Edith and talk about the capabilities of Kotir to aid them if needed. "Just in case... I dont believe it come to that"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Hey Glenn, I doubt we get any info from them, whatever this gem was... has lost its magical power. We should share our findings though" he said putting the gem back in the Bag of Holding.



Kara considered this a moment then asked hesitantly, "if it lost its power, is it possible something could repower it?  Not that I want some sort of evil artifact of course."

"It just seems odd to be holding something that is just a shell of what it was."  She considers it a moment longer, "is there any way to tell what was powering it before?  Or what it used to do?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2009)

Lyn shrugged. "I don't know. I tried to use my magic to identify the ruby... but that's all it gives me. It was powerful magic, indeed.but beyond that, we are lost" Lyn sighed "I really don't know what else to do... besides waiting for the Lamosa in our dreams, that is."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Hey Glenn, I doubt we get any info from them, whatever this gem was... has lost its magical power. We should share our findings though" he said putting the gem back in the Bag of Holding.
> 
> Elena will go to Edith and talk about the capabilities of Kotir to aid them if needed. "Just in case... I dont believe it come to that"



"Kotir will be glad to have you, they keep Arambula and its followers out, in fact we've outlawed that religion all together...they preach treason and separation from the state," said Edith. 

"Kotir would surely love to have you all and it would be safe for now," said Edith.

Calloway and Desi depart from the ship and head down to the surface and go into the city. The others are still left behind on the ship. 

Before going, Calloway asks Cissinei to look after Sigmund.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2009)

Elena smiled faintly. "Well, given the current condition of ours plans, maybe we should go after we get Maddy's daughter and check on Nimbus" she told Edith.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena smiled faintly. "Well, given the current condition of ours plans, maybe we should go after we get Maddy's daughter and check on Nimbus" she told Edith.



"And that would take, what a few days at most? They aren't going to give up the search after a few days and you need to be off this continent."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2009)

"off this continent?" she looked quite impressed "I didn't know Kotir was in other continent... but, well, is not like we... like I want to run away" she explained. "I have faced the forces of Hell before. Whatever this angels are, I will send them back" elena was speaking in a serious tone. "... but for the moment, we will fall back and try to come up with an strategy"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "off this continent?" she looked quite impressed "I didn't know Kotir was in other continent... but, well, is not like we... like I want to run away" she explained. "I have faced the forces of Hell before. Whatever this angels are, I will send them back" elena was speaking in a serious tone. "... but for the moment, we will fall back and try to come up with an strategy"



"The Cleric said the forces of Hell...with an army, you're alone here and these are actual Gods," Edith said, "I didn't come to find out I had a daughter just to watch her die being idiotic and stand up to impossible odds."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2009)

"Impossible odds, yeah..." her words felt almost nostalgic. "You don't have to worry about me. I had close calls before... I know my limits. But when one faces that kind of evil... _limits_ is just a fancy word to tell you _'if you dont break this, you and everyone else will die_' "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Dee was keeping the ship steadied, "You guys are getting too fool hardy with your lives. But I can tell you this, I'm taking my ships to port somewhere else for now...you obviously don't get what we're dealing with here." Dee could overhear them from her station at the helm.

"Giruvegan, the island where Kotir is can't be effected by the magic that the Arambula Church is using--you can't be traced there and they more than likely won't be followed. The Arcane Wasteland to its north pretty much blocks out any attempt to scry or use locator magic. The force there is so tremendous that the Arcana wells up in other parts of the world." 

_The Arcane Spring that the party saw in the cave earlier suddenly began to make sense to Elena and Dee. _


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2009)

"Uhu" elena was surprised "I think Cissi and Lyn would like to hear that. I might not be an expert of magic, but the anti scrying things could be the best thing to do now" she looked over her shoulder to check on Lyn, but he was already with Glenn and Kara.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

"Arcana in or around the Mournland can sometimes go horribly array," said Edith, "Its not always safe to use it at all, but it can enhance it sometimes too. But inside of the cities your simply shielded from their magical influence." 

_Glenn and the others are still on board unless they decide to post that they are getting off._


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "And that would take, what a few days at most? They aren't going to give up the search after a few days and you need to be off this continent."



Sebastian chimed in.  "Seeing as some of you promised to free the Giant, wouldn't it be at least right to speak to him again?  I probably ought to have mentioned this sooner, but I tested the power of the enchantment that guarded the cave.  Managed to suppress it.  I think if myself, and perhaps Lyn put our heads together...we might be able to break the Giant's curse outright."

He looked around.  "Anyone seen Kurgan?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian chimed in.  "Seeing as some of you promised to free the Giant, wouldn't it be at least right to speak to him again?  I probably ought to have mentioned this sooner, but I tested the power of the enchantment that guarded the cave.  Managed to suppress it.  I think if myself, and perhaps Lyn put our heads together...we might be able to break the Giant's curse outright."



Dee chuckled from the Helm, "Sebastian broke the enhancement alright," she said. "Strange that he couldn't pass through it--it was virgins only." 

Edith shot Dee a glance, the ship was moving around the city slowly.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 22, 2009)

"Anyhow" added the Cleric.  "I'm going to get a bit drunk now.  Try not to lose any limbs, die of poisoning, or be attacked by horrors from the netherworld while I'm away."  He headed for the ship-board pub, stopping to change out of his armor and into something a shade more comfortable.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2009)

Elena watched Sebastian leaving for the ship and it took her a couple of seconds to decide follow him. "I might need a drink too..." she will change her armor for normal clothes too, still keeping Nusintia close to her. Elena drinking could be a surprise for many... as far as Sebastian and Dee remembered she hadn't actually drank alcohol in the past. Wine to celebrated, if any.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2009)

By this time Kurgan was quite happily into his drink at the bar, trying to convince the sober bartender to join him in a Dwarven drinking song or two much to the displeasure of the young woman still present.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

(We've been stationary here for what seems like long enough))

Seeing that no one else is leaving, Dee takes the ship away from the city, she doesn't have a map of Whitefall on her, but she can navigate without one. In her mind she's sized up the rail with the mountains where Nimbus resides. She steers back towards Persephone, but tries to head further north of the town.

The peak where Nimbus resides it somewhere in the range, and by the time they reach the place a whole day has passed. Dee and Edith have worked in shifts, Dee telling her what to do while she was sleep, how to keep the ship straight and where to put it.

Dee took control for the last leg, she hoped to do something a little gutsy with the ship. She wouldn't land or make them walk through the caverns. She'd try and air lift them right to the spot where Nimbus's door was. 

It was rough but she was able to hover the ship right of the mountain pass so that all they would have to do to get to it was drop from rope, "I'm staying topside to keep this boat afloat, you guys go rescue Nimbus, I'll be waiting here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2009)

Once given the all-clear Kara hopped to the exit hatch, dropped the rope down, and slid down to the ground below.  She'll wait a moment there for the others that are coming to gather before heading inside anxious to see how Nimbus and Cindy are doing.

"Come on everyone!"

-----------

Kurgan will elect to stay on the ship.  The idea of meeting with a giant, even a "good" giant, leaves a foul taste in his mouth.  However the idea of the rescue and what has happened before strikes him as noble enough that he'll keep his mouth shut about it, for now at least.

"Anudder round Yurrim, with any luck Clanggedin will speed us from here soon."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2009)

Cissinei elected to go down this time, but Barbaneth and Madeleine were sleeping in their cabin and she didn't want to wake them to ask them. They had been up most of the night keep Deirdre and Edith company. 

Edith however did elect to go, figuring that Dee and Kurgan would have things secured up on the ship. 

When Kara touched down in the pass things seemed somehow different, it was light out but the light would be faded soon. The sky was taking on those blushing colors and a cold wind moved through the narrow slit in the mountains. It seemed like so long ago that they met the peculiar band of minstrels here and that they rescued the Elvan children...

Now the mountains were quiet.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 23, 2009)

_Whump. _ Sebastian came down the rope, in armor.  It was less of a controlled descent and more of a clumsy, ham-fisted attempt to not fall and make a fool of himself.  "I don't like falling" he muttered.  "...it's just like the tale of the Brother Mario.  Standing fast against armies of evil, yet always prey to falling."  

He had spent time on the ship haphazardly fixing the dents and tears in his armor.  There had been some spare bits lying around the ship.  But the shipboard time had made him restless.  Sebastian's feet wanted to -move-

And besides that, he wanted to meet this giant.  Sounded like an interesting fellow.    He looked at the clouds, and the fading light.  "It will be night soon.  This is going to make things interesting.  Never liked traveling at night.  Best have a little light then"

The Cleric reached into his pack and pulled out a coil of hemp rope.  Taking a bit of moss from his component pouch, he rubbed it along the length of the rope.  Soon the rope began to glow, shedding light in about a 40' radius.  It wasn't very bright, just bright enough to let them not trip and fall over rocks _(Light, Level 0.  Duration 1.5 hrs)_

He held the rope at about waist level with one hand.  "Now where was that cave again?"

Spot and Listen Checks
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

1d20+4
6+4 = 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2009)

Cissinei's trip down the rope was less graceful than she would have liked. When she reached the bottom she thudded onto her butt in a sitting position. Slowly she picked herself up and climbed towards the center of the path, "Dear..." she said dusting herself off and trying to hope that no one had noticed. She walked closer to Sebastian, "Its alright, looks like Dee got us a bit closer to the hole this time." 

From where they stood she could point down the path to the opening of the cave. 

Edith followed after the young Wizard, coming down the rope and landing on her feet. "Used to slide down my ships mast from time to time...now where is this giant fellow you're all worried about?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2009)

Elena followed them down. Climbing was not her best ability, but she had a strong grip in the rope. She touched ground and then pointed "That way... I didn't really get to know Nimbus. Cissi can tell you more about him" 

"Hey... Hey Elena! Can you catch me if I fall ok?"  Lyn looked worried while climbing down the rope "mages were not made for climbing" he mumbled in his way. He took his time but he managed to stay in one unbroken piece.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When Kara touched down in the pass things seemed somehow different, it was light out but the light would be faded soon. The sky was taking on those blushing colors and a cold wind moved through the narrow slit in the mountains. It seemed like so long ago that they met the peculiar band of minstrels here and that they rescued the Elvan children...
> 
> Now the mountains were quiet.



Kara shivers briefly, "something feels off here.  We should be careful."  She briefly considers asking if they should haul the Dwarf here, but decides that she's more comfortable without him around.  Elena can handle the fighting well enough.

"I suppose we should get started?"  She takes a careful look around and then slowly makes her way into the cave.

Spot:
1d20+17
1+17 = 18

Listen:
1d20+16
12+16 = 28


----------



## materpillar (Jul 23, 2009)

Luemus followed the others down with a little more grace, and quite a bit more style. His simply ignored the rope and jumped down.  While this would seem disastrous after falling only a few feet he slowed and seemed to casually float down.  (ring of feather falling... one of the 3 items he still has from ye oldy days.)  "So what exactly are we up to?"

Spot/listen
1d20+13 → [11,13] = (24)
1d20+14 → [1,14] = (15)

OOC: How far is the drop?  If its short enough Kytae could also jump down.  She has something like a +26 in jumping.  If for some silly reason I misread the ring and/or Luemus doesn't have it... he won't jump to his death or serious injury


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara shivers briefly, "something feels off here.  We should be careful."  She briefly considers asking if they should haul the Dwarf here, but decides that she's more comfortable without him around.  Elena can handle the fighting well enough.
> 
> "I suppose we should get started?"  She takes a careful look around and then slowly makes her way into the cave.
> 
> ...



There's nothing out of the ordinary to see or hear. 



materpillar said:


> Luemus followed the others down with a little more grace, and quite a bit more style. His simply ignored the rope and jumped down.  While this would seem disastrous after falling only a few feet he slowed and seemed to casually float down.  (ring of feather falling... one of the 3 items he still has from ye oldy days.)  "So what exactly are we up to?"
> 
> Spot/listen
> 1d20+13 → [11,13] = (24)
> ...



((It's a pretty big fall, jumping that far would probably kill any of you. The ring can't stay on all the time as it goes around the waist and is pretty huge. They're usually just for airship travel and if you didn't ride the first airship and didn't put one on in this one, you're not wearing it.))

_Going to go ahead because it would take too much time to wait for everyone to come on. So if you want to you can just pretend you came along._

The paths winding through the mountains were quiet. It wasn't a long walk to the door and even now the char marks from the dead bodies of the bards can be seen on the sides of the cave opening. As the party ventures inside its apparent that the enchantment is broken from when Sebastian used his spell. 

The inside of the cavern is quiet and the torch lights that once lit the entry way are snuffed out.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2009)

"Elena, my magic senses are tingling" Lyn said a little concerned as he walked along with the party. "Well Luemus, we found Dee just when they were comming this way... This Nimbus guy is a giant who was 'protecting' some children from a lich it seems. The spell around the cave were to keep the un-virgin at bay." Lyn stopped in his steps. "Wouldn't you think this has something to do with Arambula, Cissi? You know... with all the rape-thingy going on with their rituals?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2009)

Cissinei doesn't say anything, its as if she doesn't hear Elena.

Its not far through the cave to reach the area where Nimbus resides, the indoor sort of spring with the smell of clean water in the air. But this time there is another smell, something over laying in the darkness. Something burning. 

Pellegri's light seems to find the party in the darkness and lead them through, but as they went deeper the air was hazy with smoke. Cissinei shook her head, "I don't remember the fires being this thick here."

Pellegri sighed, "We've been here before...?" 

As they reached the inter sanctum there is more light and something soft and bloody laying in the path: a human body. The person is a male and looks familiar.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As they reached the inter sanctum there is more light and something soft and bloody laying in the path: a human body. The person is a male and looks familiar.



Kara will inspect the body.


*Spoiler*: _rolls if you want them_ 




Spot:
1d20+17
17+17 = 34

Search:
1d20+8
18+8 = 26


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2009)

The body appears to be one of the men from the bar in Persephone.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 23, 2009)

Sebastian looked at the corpse, using his rather extensive knowledge of healing the human body.  The Cleric was primarily interested in how long the body appeared to have been dead, and how it appears to have been made dead.  Blood coagulates after a while, waste gets expelled, bugs appear, etc etc etc, and most weapons leave distinctive marks

Cleric Scene Investigation!
Taking 10 on Heal check for a 26.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2009)

The body has been dead possibly for a day, its fresh but cold...

Nearby someone's footfalls could be heard.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2009)

"Lets get this over with," Kara said grimly.  Unless anyone objects strongly she'll move forward with the party to investigate what remains.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 23, 2009)

"It's fresh but..."  The Cleric slowly reached for the mace at his side.  The others would see him tense.  He looked around and said in a low voice.  "Quiet.  Someone is near."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2009)

Through the smoke a familiar voice call out, "Who's there?" Kara instantly recognizes it as Cindy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 23, 2009)

Glenn followed a bit behind the other, and bypassed the rope by taking Skylark around until he reached the cave. With Skylark following in behind him and wearing his armor, he continued down the cave until he caught up with the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2009)

"Cindy!"  Kara calls out, "we're here, just a moment we're on our way!"  She turns to the others, "come on, lets hurry, something is obviously wrong here and we might be needed."

She heads off in the direction of Cindy's voice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2009)

When Cindy can finally be seen through the smoke and fire she's got blood soaked through her clothes. While she looks shaken, almost speechless she seems otherwise unharmed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2009)

Kara rushes forward and clenches Cindy in a tight embrace, "don't worry, everything will be okay now, we're here."  She holds silent and reassuring for a moment, hoping to let Cindy regain some composure.

When the time was right she continued, "what happened here?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 23, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Cindy!"  Kara calls out, "we're here, just a moment we're on our way!"  She turns to the others, "come on, lets hurry, something is obviously wrong here and we might be needed."
> 
> She heads off in the direction of Cindy's voice.



Sebastian followed, muttering something.  When he saw Kara embracing Cindy, the blood drained from his face.  Something was. not.  right.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2009)

Lyn casts Detect Magic. If someone used magic in here, he should be able to study lingering magic auras in the area. "Told ya, my senses never lie" he let the other take care of Cindy... there was work to be done.

((Also if Cindy has any magic on her, he would tell))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2009)

There's no magic in use anywhere in the area except the risidual effects from the enchantment Sebastian broke on the first trip.

Cindy explains to Kara, "Some men came from the town, those thugs who used to start trouble in the bars...but they brought more people, apparently they were sure that the city wasn't safe. I tried to reason with them, but they didn't listen. And Nimbus...he died killing them all off." 

She pointed back into the cave deeper to indicate the giant's position.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 23, 2009)

Sebastian looked a bit chagrined.  Okay, he looked a lot chagrined.  It hadn't occurred to him that channeling the extra amount of power into that spell would have broken the spell that protected the giants cave. 

He kept his gaze fixed to the ground.  He had broken the enchantment.  He had killed Nimbus.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2009)

Elena looked sadly at where Nimbus was. She approached Cindy and gave her a hug to try to comfort her. "There, there... is over"

Now that he knew there was no other magic involved he came close to Elena and Sebastian. He looked at the Cindy and the other death guys. "I must confess I didn't see this coming" he patted Sebastian in the back. "Hey, don't beat yourself for it... you didn't send those assholes to attack him... so... it would have happened sooner or later. If it wasn't you, I would have broken the spell in the end."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Sebastian sighed.  "I suppose so Lyn.  I didn't expect a simple dispelling ritual to break the enchantment completely.  It shouldn't have done that, just suppressed it for a bit.  Anyhow...see if you can find some clay.  I'm not done here yet.  Especially if Nimbus has fallen.  That body we found is only a day old."

He looked towards the cave and began to walk.  "There still might be time..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2009)

Cissinei was dumbfounded by the death. She had met the giant only that once but somehow this seemed to be an unfair occurrence. The smoke in the air wasn't losing its thickness or thinning in any way. 

Throughout the whole ordeal, Edith is quiet.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2009)

"Clay... clay... let me see... There must be some clay around here!" he started to search for it. 

search for clay 1d20+2 → [12,2] = (14)

Elena helps too. She doesn't know exactly for what Sebastian needs clay, but if he says it, must be important. 

search 1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2009)

There's no clay in the cave, the entire thing is solid rock, most of the moisture is gone. Probably due to the flames that were here


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2009)

"Uhm... No clay here" Lyn told Sebastian walking slowly up to him. "What did you need it for?" 

Elena stood behind with Cindy. "Cissy, come here, you dont have to look at that"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2009)

"Uhm... No clay here" Lyn told Sebastian walking slowly up to him. "What did you need it for?" 

Elena stood behind with Cindy. "Cissy, come here, you dont have to look at that"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2009)

Cissinei looks to Elena, "I'm going to be alright, you don't have to worry about me," says the young Wizard.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 24, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Uhm... No clay here" Lyn told Sebastian walking slowly up to him. "What did you need it for?"
> 
> Elena stood behind with Cindy. "Cissy, come here, you dont have to look at that"



"If Nimbus is...gone" explained the Cleric, "I had hoped to seal up the cave after burying him.  But I think there's a better thing I can do for him than mere burial.  First we need to find his body."

He looked over to everyone else.  "Can someone show me where Nimbus is?"  Lyn, and everyone else  might notice that Sebastian is talking as if the Cloud Giant is still alive.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2009)

Cindy quietly leads Sebastian back through the cave towards what appear to have been make shift shelters. Its obvious that something down here had been built and maintained. In a spot of sunlight there are some small remnants of crops that had had grown under a hole in the ceiling of the cavern. 

The body is near the wall, between two stalagmites. Even laying down in this fashion its easy to see how immense the Cloud Giant is. His blue skin catches what little light is left in the cave and the marks of swords, fire and arrows can be seen all over his person.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2009)

Kara stayed near Cindy attempting to reassure her, "things will work out alright.  We're here now."  She wasn't sure what the priest intended but she didn't want Cindy to relapse back to her mute state.  It was obvious that this had been a trying time for her.

((Side note, Nimbus fought off the Tarrasque at one point but got killed by low-level random thugs?!?))


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 24, 2009)

((If there where enough of them, I could see it happening.))

"Nimbus," Glenn mumbled aloud, "It should have never come to this."

After thinking a moment Glenn looked as Cindy and asked, "I know this is a difficult thing to ask, but do you know if the men who did this had any survivors. The man who likely organized all of this is likely still after the reward even after the situation was already resolved. If any of them where to make it back, they should find no reward waiting for them. Which means when they make it back to Persephone, the Noble, his Daughter, and possibly the Children could become their target. We should have no trouble beating them to Persephone with our airship, but I would rather destroy them all before they ever made it back."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Sebastian knelt by the body and began to examine it.  (Taking 10 for a 26 on the Heal Check.  How long ago does he appear to have died?  Next action is contingent on Nimbus not having died more than 9 days ago) 

The Cleric wiped his hand across his brow, and then rubbed the dead giant's forehead (Salt from sweat).  Removing two copper coins from a pouch he laid them across Nimbus's eyes, one across each.  He then spent a few moments in prayer.  (Paladins might want to roll knowledge: Religion to identify the Gentle Repose spell).

After a minute or two he stood up.  "It is done."  Sebastian looked to the rest of the group.  "I know this is rather strange" he admitted.  "...but does anyone have any diamonds?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2009)

Kara shakes her head somewhat confused, "no, the only real jewelry I have is this."  She taps her circlet.  "I have some stage jewels but I'm pretty sure they're glass."

((Actually looked up the pic of the circlet I posted, has a pearl but no diamonds))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2009)

Cissinei paused, "There might actually be a diamond in Madeleine's wedding ring," she said. "But its small." 

Cindy seemed confused, "There were a lot of them, if any escaped I didn't notice them. I'm sure he killed them all as they seemed to think they could all just attack at once."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 24, 2009)

"Didn't Nimbus say something earlier about the Lich using the children to mine gems? Maybe if we look deep enough we can find one here," Glenn suggested.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2009)

"I think he was looking for something specific--" Cindy said. "If there were gems still here, we would have found and picked them up back when I lived her." 

"Then I doubt that there is much we can do," Edith said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Sebastian looked around those present.  "I suppose I should tell you what I've been playing at" he announced.  "There exists a ritual, of which I know, that -can- call willing souls back to the land of the living.  Unfortunately, it requires a certain amount of powdered diamond as a component--around oh, five thousand gold's worth.  If I were terribly wealthy, I wouldn't bother asking any of you.  In a way, I am responsible for the giant's death."

He looked around at those present.  "Mere revenging ourselves upon his murderers won't bring him back.  This will.  I have not yet prepared the spell, and won't be able to until morning.  Sebastian looked over to Lyn, "In the cargo hold, there is a box full of Templar gold.  If you use that, purchasing the diamonds outright should be easy--without the need to ruin ladies' jewelry."

He continued.  "Anyhow, I will stand watch over the giant if you all take the airship to find the powdered diamonds.  And then, Nimbus can come back to the land of the living."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2009)

Cissinei stared at him, "Shouldn't we wonder if he _wants_ to come back?--" there was a tinge of anger in her voice as if she was trying to bite him back some of the feeling. "He spent multiple life times stuck in this cave...isn't he free now?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2009)

"Cindy?  You knew him better than any of us, what do you think?"  Kara sighs slightly, "when I said I'd come back for you this isn't exactly what I had in mind."

"Brother Sebastian is a powerful priest, if he can call Nimbus back do you think he would be happier?  Getting a chance to live his life free of this place?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2009)

Cindy shook her head, "I don't know, he spent most of his time worrying over those children," she said. "He tried more than once to ask me if there was some way we could send word back to town, if there was anyone living nearby in the pass that he could have go and check on them from time to time." 

"I'm not sure he had any desire in life besides knowing they were safe."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2009)

"Then I would say we should at least try calling him back.  If he wants to see the children he should get the chance.  If he doesn't," Kara pauses to consider her wording, "life may at times be a frightening challenge, but he should have the chance to live life for himself."

She shrugs slightly, "that's what I would say.  I'm not sure I really get a vote in this though."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 24, 2009)

Glenn was in deep thought for a second and said, "Sabastian has an ability that allows him to speak to the dead. I'm not sure if it works with well with Giants, but if it does he should be able to simply ask Nimbus if he wants to be resurrected or not. For the best results Sabastian will need to have complete privacy when asking questions. It may also be a good opportunity for you, Cindy, to have Sabastian ask Nimbus any last questions you may have for him.

Glenn approached Sebastian and quietly said, "Don't feel as though the blame lies squarely on your shoulders. Had we not made that wasteful trip to Sumtra on my suggestion before coming here, we might have arrived in time make a difference. And where it not for the delay caused by Lamosa setting fire to the rail, we would have probably arrived here early enough to free Nimbus before the attack had a chance to come. We had a brief entanglement with the man who behind this in Persephone. Though he was smart enough not to attack us directly, we knew that he might try something, but we didn't stop him when he had the chance. The fact is, there is plenty of blame and a lot of actions and inactions that led this happening. Don't feel like its all your fault, because it isn't.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 25, 2009)

Sebastian looked to Glenn and Cindy and shook his head  "Speaking to the dead doesn't work like that.  It just draws on what their body remembers.  It isn't them speaking per se.  When I interrogated Lenora, her soul had departed.  I just...asked her memories.  It can't tell us how he feels about being brought back."

Sebastian looked at the giant's body, now magically preserved for a time.  "However...speaking to his memories can tell us what he would have wanted.  The strongest memories are the ones you cherish the most.  Which leaves the question--what should we ask?  I can probe his memories for the answer to four questions and no more."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 25, 2009)

"You could simply ask him if he has any regrets," Edith's words seem too simple and she almost chided herself for speaking. She didn't know what had happened here, she was just here for her daughter.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2009)

"Never hurts to ask first... instead of just using up some diamonds, right?" Lyn asked to Sebastian, now walking away from him. "Uhm, did he know what the Lich was looking for? I forgot"  he told Cissi and Cindy.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sebastian nodded.  He looked to Cindy and Cissinei.  "If you want to ask him anything, now is the time.  I'm going to ask him who killed him, and if he has any regrets.  That leaves two questions open for anyone else.  And one more thing.  Nothing said here leaves the cave.  These may be his private thoughts, and we must respect them."

Sebastian would begin the ritual.  Speak with Dead when two more questions had been decided on.

1)  Who killed you?
2)  Did you have any regrets about dying?
3)  <Someone elses' question>
4) <Someone else's question>


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2009)

Kara considered this, "Maybe 'were you happy?'  Chances are if he was happy in his last moments he would be more content with his passing?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2009)

Cissinei seemed to be contemplating something as Sebastian started his questions. For the second time this week, Sebastian spoke with the dead. 

?Who killed you?? he asked the giant?s eyes shot open, lifeless. 

_?Men from the town??_ it would make sense that he didn?t know the men?s names or who they were. There didn?t seem to be any short supply of bodies around, at least twenty or thirty of them were littering the cave. 

Sebastian continued, ?Do you have any regrets about dying?? 
_
?Not if the ones I care about are safe,?_ said the giant in a dead pan voice. 

Cindy seemed unable to watch, she didn?t want to take part in the ritual and walked away. Kara asked the next questions, ?Maybe ask if he was happy?? 

Sebastian asked it.

_?Yes??_ his words lingered out at the end, dragging on. 

Cissinei stepped closer to the body, holding a cautionary finger up towards the Cleric. She seemed comfortable with the dead, despite being young and she didn?t bother to recoil or look away. She touched Nimbus?s hand and asked him in a kind voice, ?What did you want more than anything?? 

_?To be free and see those I loved free??_ his eyes closed and the body went limp.

Cissinei released his hand and stood to her feet, ?In death we find the ultimate freedom, this man?s burden is carried to its final resting place, sell the stone you got to rescue him Glenn, I am sure it will fetch a pretty piece of platinum and the rest of you let this man rest in peace.? 

She gathered her cloak about herself walked off to go console Cindy. 

Edith watched and then said, ?She?s so young?yet so comfortable around all of this.? She turned back to the body, ?There?s a lot of dead here?what should we do with them??


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sebastian shuddered.  He had done a great deal more talking to the dead than he was comfortable with this week.  "You're absolutely right, Cissinei.  We should let Nimbus lie as he is."

The Cleric looked around, seeing the bodies that littered the place.  "I suppose it's more burial rites.  Never liked doing them."  

His eyes searched for Lyn.  "We should just search the pockets of the slain men, and collapse this cave.  Bury all memory of this within the stone, never to be found by man again."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 26, 2009)

"You've got a weapon that can collapse the cave?" asked Edith. "Or is it some kind of magic." 

Cissinei walked back with Cindy, "There are spells for moving the ground but I doubt I could do one that strong."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 26, 2009)

Sebastian scratched his head.  "There are rituals for exploding and shaping stones, but I haven't got any clay for stone shaping, and I didn't forsee trying to collapse a cavern when I was meditating this morning--or was it yesterday?  I've lost track of time."  

He looked around.  "Anyhow, I believe there is someone nearby who is much better at making things explode than I am, and his name is Lyn."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2009)

Lyn had walked away from the dead bodies. He didn't like that... sure, he made orcs and other stuff explode but he never spent too much time around the bodies. "Did someone say Explosions?" ((Should've named him Lyn BAY))

"Uh... you want to bring down the cave?... well.. that would be hard. We need to see any weak points in the ceiling so it can collapse. I believe I might need Kurgan, if the dwarf knows anything about caves, this would be the best place to share his knowledge"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei released his hand and stood to her feet, ?In death we find the ultimate freedom, this man?s burden is carried to its final resting place, sell the stone you got to rescue him Glenn, I am sure it will fetch a pretty piece of platinum and the rest of you let this man rest in peace.?



Glenn closed his eyes and said, "Then it's settled. The stone was Nimbus' key for freedom. It belonged to him more than it did to me. If it is worth anything it should go to Cindy."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2009)

Cindy was already gone, as was Cissinei.

Edith looked around, "There are weapons on the airship, they might be able to collapse the cave, I've seen them used in war before."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Sebastian nodded  "That might do it.  Do they go bang?  Anyhow.  I'm going to do a bit more poking around.  It might seem more than bit distasteful, but I have no qualms with looting the pockets of villains and murderers."

Search (Yes he's searching the corpses for valuables or anything interesting/magical looking, with the exception of Nimbus).  However first he'll make a spot check to save time, maybe scan over the bodies to get a better idea of who'd have more interesting things.  

Spot:  1d20+4
13+4 = 17

Briefly asking his God for Guidance (Level 0) he begins to search.

Search.  In addition to valuables, he's also looking for a corpse that looks important.  Probably someone wearing nicer armor.
1d20+3
13+3 = 16

When he finds it, he will cast Speak with Dead again.  He wants to know 1)  Who sent the men\why were they here?  2)  Why were they trying to kill the giant 3)  The corpse's name.  4)  If they were paid, who paid them.  It's Cleric Scene Investigation time.

He will do this yet again with a corpse that may seem to have died last, like maybe one that appears to be crawling away towards the exit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2009)

None of the bodies are wearing armor, they're pretty much all in peasants clothes and some of them still faintly of alcohol. Sebastian would probably have better luck in the bars.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 27, 2009)

"Bugger it all" muttered the Cleric.  "Don't see how a bunch of rubes managed to take down something like that giant."  Visibly annoyed, he made his way out of the cave.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2009)

Out side of the cave Cissinei sits holding Cissinei, in the distance the airship looms over the darkening sky. 

"What are we doing?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2009)

“Shouldn’t they be back by now?”  Heather grumbles trying to peer over the side over the side of the ship without actually getting to close to the edge.  “This should have been quick and easy…”  she takes a long drink out of the mug and looks down at Coia.  With a slight whine Coia presses closer to her as if giving her comfort.  “He better not be staying…”


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 27, 2009)

Glenn stepped outside and said, "I'll be sending Skylark back if any of you would like a ride up."

After climbing on the celestial Griffin's back, the two went up to the ship and landed on the deck. Once they arrived Glenn climbed back down and Skylark went back down to the ground to pick up more riders.

It was time to break the bad news, "It would seem the cruel hand of fate is at work. Yesterday Nimbus was and killed by several men from Persephone. Cindy managed to survive somehow. She should be along with the others shortly."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Out side of the cave Cissinei sits holding Cissinei, in the distance the airship looms over the darkening sky.
> 
> "What are we doing?"


_
Thud.  Thud.  Thud.  Thud._

Sebastian passed by, the quick thudding of his footsteps suggesting that the Cleric was none too happy.  He stopped and addressed her "I...am going to the ship, and then I am going to sleep."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Shouldn?t they be back by now??  Heather grumbles trying to peer over the side over the side of the ship without actually getting to close to the edge.  ?This should have been quick and easy??  she takes a long drink out of the mug and looks down at Coia.  With a slight whine Coia presses closer to her as if giving her comfort.  ?He better not be staying??



Dee was still busy tinkering with parts of the ship, the abrupt nature of the ship's theft meant that she hadn't really looked over a lot of it. "You're worrying too much," she said. "They're fine I am sure." 



strongarm85 said:


> Glenn stepped outside and said, "I'll be sending Skylark back if any of you would like a ride up."
> 
> After climbing on the celestial Griffin's back, the two went up to the ship and landed on the deck. Once they arrived Glenn climbed back down and Skylark went back down to the ground to pick up more riders.
> 
> It was time to break the bad news, "It would seem the cruel hand of fate is at work. Yesterday Nimbus was and killed by several men from Persephone. Cindy managed to survive somehow. She should be along with the others shortly."



When Glenn returned Dee and Heather were sitting on the bridge of the ship talking. As he approached Dee glanced up, "See, here they are now." 



The Space Cowboy said:


> _
> Thud.  Thud.  Thud.  Thud._
> 
> Sebastian passed by, the quick thudding of his footsteps suggesting that the Cleric was none too happy.  He stopped and addressed her "I...am going to the ship, and then I am going to sleep."



Cissinei watched him go and then turned back to Cindy, "Come on, let's start back for the ship." They would stay a little ways back from Sebastian and trod along.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2009)

Kara headed back towards the rope outwardly giving support to Cindy but inwardly lost in thought.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2009)

Lyn and Elena went back to the ship, Elena waited for Edith to get up first and then she followed. 

Elena tried to catch up with Sebastian. "Hey... want to talk?" she mumbled out. "Are you ok?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 28, 2009)

Sebastian turned to her, looking a mite disgruntled.  "I suppose I'm okay.  I'm alive, breathing, got all my fingers and toes.  Unlike some people in that cave."  He looked back.  "Never got really comfortable with leaving people like that..." his voice trailed off.

Visibly uncomfortable, the Cleric tried to change the subject.  "...Anyhow, Have you seen Lyn?  I was going to ask him if he would try and collapse the cave with some of those explosions of his."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2009)

"You heard him... he had no other regrets" she came closer "If there's something I've learned, is that I can't save them all. We can only do our best and, preferably, not die in the process" 

"Oh Yeah, Lyn is there, just got on the ship"  she pointed back "He would surely help... Let's go"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 28, 2009)

Sebastian nodded in an I-can-understand-what-you're-saying-but-don't-really-like-it manner.  He would head back to the ship.  "Edith said there were these...explosive things on the ship that could do it too."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2009)

She tried to smile but couldn't bring herself to do it. "Yeah, we should find those explosives... any idea on how they look like?" Elena started to look for them with Sebastian.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 28, 2009)

"No.  Not really.  Don't even know what they'd look like" he replied.  "Maybe someone else will."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2009)

When they reached the ship, Edith wasn't far behind. She heard their discussion, "The weapons aren't explosive, but they will rip right through the cave walls and bring it down, haven't you heard of cannons?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 28, 2009)

Sebastian shook his head.  "No.  Is that like a ballista?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2009)

"Its like...well its not like anything else I can think of, it fires a projectile out of a huge barrel. The projectile is like a small black ball that's heavy and designed to smash and break things, highly effective." 

From behind her Cissinei asked, "Is is magic?" 

"No."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2009)

"Well then, where are these 'canons' you speak of?" Elena asked Edith. She will follow her and help moving it to the cave. "I fear Lyn will feel threatened by this thing"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 28, 2009)

“Me?  Worry?”  Heather glanced at Dee then looked away while rubbing her neck uncomfortably.  “It’s not like that…um…”  she sighed her mind racing a bit before she saw the familiar form of Skylark.

Looking at Glenn Heather gave a small sigh of relief.  “I’m…I’m sorry Nimbus is dead…”  Heather said softly moving toward him, wondering how badly he was affected.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 28, 2009)

Luemus didn't say or do much the whole trip.  A giant he didn't know had died, somehow Sebastian blamed himself for it.  Luemus didn't really care one way or another.  However, he was very interested in these cannons and followed Edith to them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Well then, where are these 'canons' you speak of?" Elena asked Edith. She will follow her and help moving it to the cave. "I fear Lyn will feel threatened by this thing"



((They would be too heavy to move that distance, they're designed to fire out of the airship))

Edith insturcted her, "We're not going to move them, we're going to fire them from up here." 

Inside of the ship there were four of these massive black barrels on either side of the cargo hold. They would have to be positioned at openings on the sides of the ship so that they could fire, but it was obvious what Edith had meant. 

"I'll show you how they work," she said.

After coming back to the ship, Cindy had walked off on her own. But Cissinei stayed behind, something about Luemus made her curious as she didn't really know him and her sister hadn't said much about him before, but it was obvious he was well known with the group.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2009)

"We better have everyone on board before firing that thing then" If there's nothing more to take care, Elena will give thumbs up to blow up the entrance once everyone is safe. 

Lyn frowns at the cannon. "Bah, why do you need such thing?? I can make it blow just fine" he said almost offended. He will cast a Fireball at the same time that the canon fires.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 29, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Me?  Worry??  Heather glanced at Dee then looked away while rubbing her neck uncomfortably.  ?It?s not like that?um??  she sighed her mind racing a bit before she saw the familiar form of Skylark.
> 
> Looking at Glenn Heather gave a small sigh of relief.  ?I?m?I?m sorry Nimbus is dead??  Heather said softly moving toward him, wondering how badly he was affected.



Glenn smiled weakly and said, "Since it didn't seam that Nimbus wanted to be resurrected I have made some peace in his death. I only regret that we didn't arrive in time to free him from the cave before this happened." 

"Something doesn't feel right though. I don't think a bunch of peasants could have taken Nimbus on and killed him. Cindy said that there weren't any survivors, but I think those men probably had help from someone who wasn't content to make them strong enough to kill Nimbus and wait outside of the fight until the Giant was dead, or near-dead. Maybe some wizzard concocted something to juice them up before they ran in?"

"In any case, this is probably about the reward, so whoever it is will be heading to Persephone as well. I suppose we should just keep an eye open for camp fires and hope they give away their position."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 29, 2009)

“Right.  We can keep a look out for them.”  Heather thought for a moment while nodding.  “As long as he had been around then taken out like that.  Something else had to be involved.”  she placed her hand gently on his armored arm trying to give him a small bit of comfort.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Once the ship was loaded Dee took the ship higher into the air at Edith's request. The ship seemed to have a lot of power behind it as it lifted up into the air. The ship rocked as it ascended. 

The canons were a bit of trouble to move into place, Edith showed them how to work them, "You just shove this in the barrel, pack it down, and then place in a fuse, light it and go." She demonstrated as she did this as she told them. 

"The canon is going to roll back when you fire it, so you have to lock the wheels with something."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 29, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Right.  We can keep a look out for them.?  Heather thought for a moment while nodding.  ?As long as he had been around then taken out like that.  Something else had to be involved.?  she placed her hand gently on his armored arm trying to give him a small bit of comfort.



Glenn leaned forward and hugged Heather. He leaned forward and whispered the word, "Thanks," into her ear. He did not move away from her, and for a brief moment he didn't care who saw them.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2009)

Elena will put some bar of metal or something heavy behind the canon. "I hope it works" she glanced back and saw Heather and Glenn, she quickly turned her head in front... "ehem... let's fire this thing once and for all"

"Yeah, get over with it. It's too slow... I would have just blew the entire thing in a matter of seconds..." Lyn stood beside Edith, ready to cast a fireball at the same time the canon fired.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 29, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena will put some bar of metal or something heavy behind the canon. "I hope it works" she glanced back and saw Heather and Glenn, she quickly turned her head in front... "ehem... let's fire this thing once and for all"
> 
> "Yeah, get over with it. It's too slow... I would have just blew the entire thing in a matter of seconds..." Lyn stood beside Edith, ready to cast a fireball at the same time the canon fired.



((Heather and Glenn haven't moved far from where he boarded, so I'm pretty sure they're not by the canon.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

There was a thunderous sound as the canons fired into the side of the cavern, it didn't take much but the large dark balls ripped through the rock and broke the cave down into rubble. Lyn's fireballs weakened the structure of the cave and brought it crashing into a pile. 

The airship fell quiet again, only the hum of the engines filled the air. The ship rotated, backing up towards the mountain slowly and then zipped off towards the town of Persephone. The rain set in again as the ship moved. 

Dee walked out into the area where the canons were holding a pair of gloves in her hands, "What happened down there?" she asked. "Why does everyone look so sad?" 

There was a look on Cissinei's face, a narrowed eyed in anger that she was trying to hide without much success.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 29, 2009)

For the rest of the trip, Sebastian would confine himself to the bar, drinking heavily.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

The ship is only forced to stay in the air for a matter of several hours before the town is insight. It's late at night when the edges of Persephone come into sight. Barbaneth was out in the cargo area by this time and he seemed ready to go down into town, "Remember, there's an Arambula presence here. The last thing we need is to attract more attention."

A moment later Dee's voice came from somewhere above, all over the ship at once, "This is tops," she said and then paused, "This is your Captain speaking, just got told by Edith about these speaking orbs...apparently their ships have them all over. So you can all hear me loud and clear no mater where you are on board." 

"It would be stupid to sit the ship down outside town for the Templar to see, I'm going to try and sit her down in the water--it _should _float, I hope..." 

Her voice vanished after that and Dee steered the ship out over the harbor and passed all of the other ships. She went out several hundred yards from the coast, rotated around and landed in the water. There was a pause, and Edith took the controls and moved forward over the water, showing Dee how to control the ship in the water.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2009)

Elena will go and give Sebastian some company. She will drink too, but mostly to keep an eye on him. 

"It would be great to change the ship appearance, right Cissy? It would be hard to conceal otherwise" Lyn looked as the ship went down to the water. "A great illusion would be needed... or some paint at least."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2009)

Cissinei shook her head, "I can't even do illusions, but I don't see how they will see this ship, its in the harbor and there's hardly any light out here."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2009)

"Im saying when we aren't in the water" he added. "You know... if we are keeping this ship we should give it a new name..." he looked over the border of the ship, trying to find the name of it.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn leaned forward and hugged Heather. He leaned forward and whispered the word, "Thanks," into her ear. He did not move away from her, and for a brief moment he didn't care who saw them.



When Glenn hugged her, Heather immediately tensed.  Her eyes darted around not use to anyone showing her affection in front of others.  But, it only took her a moment before she relaxed and hugged him back.  ?I?m just glad you came back?? she whispered back at him, her relief to great to hide.  When the explosion happened Heather held him a little closer.  For the remainder of the trip she stayed near Glenn, forgoing her normal pastime of drinking while on the airships.

When they landed in the water she moved a little closer.  ?Water?  First it flies now it sails?? Heather shivered slightly at the thought of what else it could do.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 30, 2009)

After arriving, Glenn and Skylark prepared to head out, "I'm going to visit the lord who posted the bounty. We should be careful in town. We don't know what could have changed since the last time we were here. There is a good chance that Lamosa's hand has been at work here since our last visit."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2009)

Elena will make sure Sebastian is sleep/safe before leaving. "You better rest now" She then goes to Glenn. 

"I'll go with you... You should better have some backup in case something goes wrong" she took all her armor again and prepared to head out with him. 

Lyn looked at them wondering if he should go disguised as an animal or something. "Take Maggie" he gives the rat to Elena.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 30, 2009)

“Just be careful…”  Heather says to Glenn and Elena.  “We don’t know what happened exactly.”  she backs away and moves to railing, feeling safer now that they are closer to the ground.  Coia stays near here and watches them leave.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 30, 2009)

Once Elena is ready to go, Skylark picks up speed quickly and starts to soar up for height. The idea was to get high enough to be difficult to discern them from an ordinary bird. While they're up Skylark and Glenn look for anything out of the ordinary until they come into approach the Noble's mansion.

Glenn's Spot
11+2 = 13

Skylark's Spot
2+11 = 13

When they get close, Skylark screeches loudly to announce their arrival.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2009)

Elena did her best to maintain balance. She did this before with a flying horse, but she felt the movement of Skylark to be somewhat different. The times of leading armies seemed far away now. "Can we hope for a warm welcoming?" she asked Glenn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2009)

_Remember, its late at night, having Skylark scream might wake up the people around or the orphaned children. _

It was raining in Persephone as they made port and people left the ship. Very few stayed aboard. Madeleine and Barbaneth went to retrieve Holly and tell the crew of the _Reckless Abandon _to take the ship out to sea...

Cindy left the ship silently and headed back to her old house. 

Outside of the house of the man who offered the contract, Glenn gets no response, the house looks vacant, even this late at night.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 30, 2009)

"We shouldn't be unwelcome, but something doesn't seem right."

Glenn knew well enough that a Lord's mansion was rarely vacant. Even with the lord away there would often be servants to maintain the grounds in the Lord's absence. Something was amiss.

Climbing off of Skylark he approached the door and knocked loudly. If there is no reply he tires to open it.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2009)

Elena will follow Glenn closely keeping her eyes open for any surprise. 

spot 1d20+5 → [9,5] = (14)
listen 1d20+2 → [12,2] = (14)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2009)

As they start to divide up Kara will head off to the Screwtape, hoping to meet with Regina the bartender and call in some favors owed.

Kurgan will head out of the ship and wander for a bit to stretch his legs and enjoy being on solid ground again.


----------



## materpillar (Jul 30, 2009)

Luemus was watching the cannons intently as they went off.  The cannons thunderous barrage ended, only to be quickly followed by a thunderous barrage of elven swear words.  Anyone paying any attention to the elf would have noticed him wince sharply and cover his ears as the cannons went off.

After a few seconds Luemus gasped out "A little warning... would... have been nice" and quickly fled the room.



soulnova said:


> "I'll go with you... You should better have some backup in case something goes wrong" she took all her armor again and prepared to head out with him.
> 
> Lyn looked at them wondering if he should go disguised as an animal or something. "Take Maggie" he gives the rat to Elena.



"You probably don't need any backup Elena, but I'm rather tired of this ship.  Mind if I stretch my legs... er... wings with you two?"  Assuming Elena had no objections, Luemus wildshaped into an eagle and flew down to the city with them.  (Luemus can fly at the same speed as skylark)

Once they land Luemus will hang out on Elena's shoulder.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2009)

Elena will let Luemus in her shoulder. She has done that before. 

Lyn will hang out with Cissy.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 30, 2009)

Heather places her cloak on to hide herself and her and Coia will go about town, stretching their legs and doing a little listening to the villagers.

(just in case…)
Listen
1d20+14
16+14 = 30


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 30, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena will make sure Sebastian is sleep/safe before leaving. "You better rest now" She then goes to Glenn.]



Asleep or safe, there wasn't much to worry about.  The Cleric had drunk himself to sleep, and was last seen sprawled out under a table somewhere, dozing.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2009)

> Elena will make sure Sebastian is sleep/safe before leaving. "You better rest now" She then goes to Glenn.



((This means to put him in a bed or something lol))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 31, 2009)

soulnova said:


> ((This means to put him in a bed or something lol))



(Seeing as he was walking around in armor, that might be a strength check.  Sebastian weighs about 220 lbs, and wearing around 50 lbs of armor, that means he'd be a heavy load for someone with a STR score of 20.  I suppose you could always take 20, but he'd be pretty heavy either way)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2009)

((If any, Elena would have asked Kurgan for help to move Sebastian. ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "We shouldn't be unwelcome, but something doesn't seem right."
> 
> Glenn knew well enough that a Lord's mansion was rarely vacant. Even with the lord away there would often be servants to maintain the grounds in the Lord's absence. Something was amiss.
> 
> Climbing off of Skylark he approached the door and knocked loudly. If there is no reply he tires to open it.



There's no answer and the door is locked tight, there's no note or indication of where he was. There were smaller buildings around the large one, along the tree line and nestled at the edge of the woods. 



soulnova said:


> Lyn will hang out with Cissy.



Cissinei, having calmed down since the caverns is still nervous to be around Lyn or boys that aren't Barbaneth and Sebastian in general. She'll mostly be silent for the time being. 



soulnova said:


> ((If any, Elena would have asked Kurgan for help to move Sebastian. ))



If need be, Dee and Edith should be able to manage to help carry the cleric. 

"We could always strip 'im down, could hurt hisself in this armor if he wakes with a start..." Dee suggested.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2009)

"Any idea of where they might be?" Elena asked Glenn clearly confused. "should we check on those other buildings?" she said pointing they way they saw the houses. "there might be some kind of keeper or guard..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 31, 2009)

Glenn mentally prompts Skylark to start sniffing around for any unusual scents. "A noble's mansion is rarely empty. There's usually at least servants around to keep things in working order. Something is wrong."

He draws sword and continues on to the one of the smaller buildings near the trees.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2009)

"Wait" she holds his arms for a second. "Let's go without weapons in hand... or at least let me go in front."  She will walk in front of Glenn to check the buildings. "hide the sword, we dont want a misunderstanding"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

The buildings are dark and there's not much in the way to look at. A few stray children's toys are strewn about, but nothing more. It's cold out and the rain is lighter now. There's not exactly a sign of anything strange until someone calls out.

*"You there, what are you doing?" *A man holding a hooded lantern aims the light cone towards them and peers from near the side of the stable, *"Did you have some business with the owner of these lands?" *


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2009)

"Good Night sir" Elena greets "Yes, we are looking for the Lord of this land... we have some information we needed to share with him" she looked back to Gleen if he wanted to add anything else. She wasn't the one who knew this Lord. "What happened here? We were sure to find him here..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

*"The Lord of this manor has been placed in the infirmary under heavy guard, he's taken with a deep coma as he was beaten nearly to death by some hooligans who sought out information for Cardel."*


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 31, 2009)

Glenn put his sword away. His Nimbus of Light overcame him a moment later, casting light on the surroundings as it surrounds his body. "We are part of the group that brought the Children back from the Giant. Where are they? And where can we find Cardel?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn put his sword away. His Nimbus of Light overcame him a moment later, casting light on the surroundings as it surrounds his body. "We are part of the group that brought the Children back from the Giant. Where are they? And where can we find Cardel?"



The guard looked at them, "*Cardel went with a mob to kill the giant, the children were put on a ship to the Elvan homeland not more than three or four days back--Vissen figured it would be safer for them there." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 31, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The guard looked at them, "*Cardel went with a mob to kill the giant, the children were put on a ship to the Elvan homeland not more than three or four days back--Vissen figured it would be safer for them there." *



"And what about Riven?" Glenn inquired, "Cardel had wanted Riven for himself."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2009)

Elena fell quiet. She looked back at the empty mansion, imagining it would never have it's occupants back again. A strange thought lingered in the back of her mind, but she shook it away even before it took form.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 31, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> As they start to divide up Kara will head off to the Screwtape, hoping to meet with Regina the bartender and call in some favors owed.



Entering the bar Kara pulls up a stool near Regina (or if she isn't there whichever bartender looks easist to manipulate, take 10 sense motive = 31).  She speaks lowly, almost a growl, "I'm looking for Cardel.  What hole has he crawled in to?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "And what about Riven?" Glenn inquired, "Cardel had wanted Riven for himself."



The guard stared blankly, blinking in an absent minded manner, *"Riven?"* he paused, *"Oh you mean the girl? She returned to the Elvan Homeland." *



EvilMoogle said:


> Entering the bar Kara pulls up a stool near Regina (or if she isn't there whichever bartender looks easist to manipulate, take 10 sense motive = 31).  She speaks lowly, almost a growl, "I'm looking for Cardel.  What hole has he crawled in to?"



"Cardel went to face down old Nimbus, said the contract wasn't done until the bastard was dead...he's probably in Nimbus's cave now laying in a pile of gold and virgins." 

*Back on the ship*
Cissinei finally works the nerve up to say what she had been thinking for some time, every since they'd sat the ship down in Persephone's port. She looked to Lyn with a nervous smirk, clutching her spell book to her chest as she spoke, "Lyn...all of this has got me a little down I guess, how would you like a chance to cheer each other up?" 

_That came out wrong_, she thought. 

"I mean, dammit, would you like to go for a walk with me, just up the shore or...something."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

"Yeah, sure! Uh.... is Dee ok with that? I mean... walking alone in the shore at night is not the safest thing to.... bah! what the hell? We could make this town disappear if we really wanted. Let's go for a stroll!" he cheered as he took Cissy's arm leading her down the ship.

-----

 "tch... not good... at all" she looked back at the building and the same thought assault her again. -I would have beheaded them when leaving, the bastards- she closed her eyes and moved her hand to her eyes, as she was having a headache. "Glenn?" she didn't want to talk at all. The only words that came to her mind were along the lines of _"Serves them right_"... _"a mob less to take care_". She let the paladin do the talking.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Yeah, sure! Uh.... is Dee ok with that? I mean... walking alone in the shore at night is not the safest thing to.... bah! what the hell? We could make this town disappear if we really wanted. Let's go for a stroll!" he cheered as he took Cissy's arm leading her down the ship.



A little fear gripped her and she felt a flutter in her stomach, but forced a smile and took her arm in his. Poe passed between the two of them and she looked down at the cat, "Stay here, girl," she said. 

Then she looked at Lyn, "I-I don't think Dee will really mind." She smiled sheepishly.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

So, the both teens went down the ship to the shore. Lyn took his boots off and put them inside his bag of holding. "You should put them here too. I hate sand in my shoes" he offered the bad to Cissy as he started to feel the sand between his fingers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

Cissinei only had on heels, but she complied with Lyn's suggestion. She was too nervous to do anything else. "All this time on Dee's boat, I don't think I ever just walked down the beach before." 

She kind of wanted to pull herself closer to the Sorcerer but was scared it might be taken badly.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The guard stared blankly, blinking in an absent minded manner, *"Riven?"* he paused, *"Oh you mean the girl? She returned to the Elvan Homeland." *



Glenn tries to recall if he saw Cardell among the dead men who attacked Nimbus.

"We just came from Nimbus' cave." Glenn began, "We where there not long ago. According to the only witness, all of the men died attacking the Giant, and the giant himself died from his injuries. I don't recall seeing Cardell's body among the dead though. Maybe Cardell survived, but more than likely, Cardell was just so mangled I couldn't recognize him."

"I figure a man like Cardell has a pretty sizable amount of power in this town if he was able to have his men attack a Noble and get away with it. So, for now, I need you to keep quite about Cardell being dead. You see, if they found out that Cardell wasn't around anymore there is a good chance that the people who used to work under him will start trying to grab that power. That'll lead to violence in the streets and people will start dieing left and right. The problem is, people will eventually figure it out on their own when he doesn't come back."

"So instead, I'd like you to tell me who Cardell's number 2, the one he'd leave in charge to run things while he's out of town, and where I can find them?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn tries to recall if he saw Cardell among the dead men who attacked Nimbus.
> 
> "We just came from Nimbus' cave." Glenn began, "We where there not long ago. According to the only witness, all of the men died attacking the Giant, and the giant himself died from his injuries. I don't recall seeing Cardell's body among the dead though. Maybe Cardell survived, but more than likely, Cardell was just so mangled I couldn't recognize him."
> 
> ...



"He didn't leave a number two, everyone that you guys didn't kill the first time you came in here went with him, and some of the people who just thought that giant was trouble. If they're dead, they're all dead, no one has come back. Cardel's business is going to probably get muscled over by someone else now, he was a drug runner and if he's truly gone there's going to be some pissed off customers out there unless someone steps up."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

Lyn look at the darkness of the night sea. Some of the rain clouds were still in the sky but the moon managed to be seen. "I wonder if someone can teleport to the moon" he started to make conversation as he approached the waves, washing his feet.

----

Elena kept silence. Problems seemed to grow at each passing moment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn look at the darkness of the night sea. Some of the rain clouds were still in the sky but the moon managed to be seen. "I wonder if someone can teleport to the moon" he started to make conversation as he approached the waves, washing his feet.



"Probably if they got really good at it," Cissinei said, "I bet there's nothing there worth seeing--seeing the whole thing from down here its nice, but up close its probably got the same problems we have here." 

She felt naked without shoes, without her spell book and with out Poe. But most of the nervousness had passed. 

"Are you worried about what happened in Runrig?"

*On the Ship:
*Pellegri had spied Sebastian laying in the bed, worried that he was hurt she rushed to find Dee. She led her back to the room to show her what she had found, "Look at him? Is he dead?" 

Dee sniffed the air and then chuckled, "Nah, looks like a flash back to my old days...he's drunk Pellegri." 

"Oh, he usually doesn't drink that stuff that the others drink." 

"I think he's sad, feels like he caused the trouble for that giant..." Dee said. 

"Will he be okay?"

Dee walked over and rubbed back the Clerics hair, she took a seat on the side of the bed. She slipped his boots off and struggled to move him up onto the bed in a better position, "I guess asking you to help would be a bit silly..."

Then she added, "He'll be okay."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2009)

“Doesn’t look or sound like anything interesting going on.  Does it Coia?”  Heather ruffled the fur on the head of the big wolf who looked up and whined slightly.  “Well, it’s a good walk under the light of the moon anyway…”  she smiled at the wolf, who wagged his tail and panted slightly in response as they continued to walk.  “Maybe the night air will help me figure out my thoughts…” Heather mumbled as they moved on down the road.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "He didn't leave a number two, everyone that you guys didn't kill the first time you came in here went with him, and some of the people who just thought that giant was trouble. If they're dead, they're all dead, no one has come back. Cardel's business is going to probably get muscled over by someone else now, he was a drug runner and if he's truly gone there's going to be some pissed off customers out there unless someone steps up."



"Well then, I don't suppose you know whose going to cause the most trouble when the drugs run out do you? The runners are just middle man, and the supplier is out of town if he needs a runner, so whose the dealer?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

Elena felt out of place. She had never dealt with drugs before. She was too busy slaying Devils and Demons. Drugs just seemed... stupid.

----

"I think it should be nice to have all that white... like is snowing everywhere." 

"uh? What about it? Some cultist trying to summon the end of the world as we know it... We blew them off. It hurt. We will show them next time. I need to get some lighting bolts ..." she mutter at the end. He sat in the sand looking for shells around him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Cardel went to face down old Nimbus, said the contract wasn't done until the bastard was dead...he's probably in Nimbus's cave now laying in a pile of gold and virgins."



Kara nods dismissively, "keep your ears open for any news of his return.  I'll have someone get in touch with you soon.  If he happens to poke his head up I'll deal with him then."

Of course, this left the question of how to deal with him if he does show himself.  And how to find out about it.  Leaving somberly with more of the same Kara heads out into the night.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Well then, I don't suppose you know whose going to cause the most trouble when the drugs run out do you? The runners are just middle man, and the supplier is out of town if he needs a runner, so whose the dealer?"



*"No idea, they don't let someone like me know that." *



soulnova said:


> "I think it should be nice to have all that white... like is snowing everywhere."
> 
> "uh? What about it? Some cultist trying to summon the end of the world as we know it... We blew them off. It hurt. We will show them next time. I need to get some lighting bolts ..." she mutter at the end. He sat in the sand looking for shells around him.



"I guess that I just can't be so confident that things will go how we want them to, they've gone too far wrong enough times already," she said as she looked towards the moon.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"No idea, they don't let someone like me know that." *



"I suppose not," Glenn admitted, "One last question though. Do you know what Cardell running?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

"We lost 3 of our own back then, you know. Scorched right there in front of us. Like leaves in a fire. They were gone. Barbaneth was almost a goner... I was a spell away from dying too. If I hadn't transformed myself into a fire-proof hydra..." he found a nice shell and he took it in front of the moon "...Things WILL go wrong. Is just a matter of being prepared for whatever tricks they will try to throw at you and to face the consequences"

"... oh and to make them regret to face you" he added rapidly "If I ever die, I want to bring down as many as I can with me. A nice farewell gift for you guys. Just doing  my part" he said almost as a joke.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "I suppose not," Glenn admitted, "One last question though. Do you know what Cardell running?"



*"Arcane stuff, it would have had to have been brewed by some mage to be this strong. Not sure what they call it, but I've seen the effects before. They're pretty heavy." *



soulnova said:


> "We lost 3 of our own back then, you know. Scorched right there in front of us. Like leaves in a fire. They were gone. Barbaneth was almost a goner... I was a spell away from dying too. If I hadn't transformed myself into a fire-proof hydra..." he found a nice shell and he took it in front of the moon "...Things WILL go wrong. Is just a matter of being prepared for whatever tricks they will try to throw at you and to face the consequences"
> 
> "... oh and to make them regret to face you" he added rapidly "If I ever die, I want to bring down as many as I can with me. A nice farewell gift for you guys. Just doing  my part" he said almost as a joke.



"Yeah," Cissinei said, "I guess I see. Although I don't like to talk about death or think about anyone I care about having to die. I only just met most of the people I care about and its not a good thought to have that they will die." 

Cissinei sighed, "I guess I never thought of myself as a warrior or even someone who was meant for battle."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *On the Ship:
> *Pellegri had spied Sebastian laying in the bed, worried that he was hurt she rushed to find Dee. She led her back to the room to show her what she had found, "Look at him? Is he dead?"
> 
> Dee sniffed the air and then chuckled, "Nah, looks like a flash back to my old days...he's drunk Pellegri."
> ...



Sebastian did not react at all to having his boots taken off.  He was breathing, and asleep--like a rock.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Arcane stuff, it would have had to have been brewed by some mage to be this strong. Not sure what they call it, but I've seen the effects before. They're pretty heavy." *



A thought occurred to him at that moment, probing a little deeper would be necessary, "Sorry, I thought the last question would be it but I need to ask one more obvious question. Did Cardell run his drugs by boat?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> A thought occurred to him at that moment, probing a little deeper would be necessary, "Sorry, I thought the last question would be it but I need to ask one more obvious question. Did Cardell run his drugs by boat?"



*"Probably not, I am pretty sure that the come from inland. But most of the customers are probably sailors." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

"I always wondered... how did you manage to get this far without the battles?? I mean, I know you and the other wizards read their magic and stuff... but you have to actually use it to make it better" he put his shell in the bag of holding with the rest of his stuff "But I guess it had something to do with that order of yours..." he laid back in the sand, now looking at the stars.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "I always wondered... how did you manage to get this far without the battles?? I mean, I know you and the other wizards read their magic and stuff... but you have to actually use it to make it better" he put his shell in the bag of holding with the rest of his stuff "But I guess it had something to do with that order of yours..." he laid back in the sand, now looking at the stars.



"I fight when I am pushed," Cissinei said, "And I use my power for things besides fighting. I mean you saw Sumtra, all of those things were made by people like us and many of them probably never use spells to fight. When we were at sea Dee used me like some kind of a device to light her cigarettes." 

She broke the link with his arms, held her hand up and did a few minor motions. A small blue light appeared above her hand, "Magic has practical use...I mean you know I have spells to brush my hair and teeth?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

He blinked "I... I never thought of that" he said surprised "Well, I guess either one develops as the necessity appears... I just need to burn stuff to dead" he reached to touch her hair. "Really? you have a spell for that?" he said really amused.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

soulnova said:


> He blinked "I... I never thought of that" he said surprised "Well, I guess either one develops as the necessity appears... I just need to burn stuff to dead" he reached to touch her hair. "Really? you have a spell for that?" he said really amused.



She didn't even notice he was reaching for her as she started to explain herself.

"There's personal hygiene spells, there's ones for repairing clothes, I can summon bees or rewarm a plate of food," Cissinei said, "The summoning undead and freezing and burning things is just part of the usefulness of magic. I could show you sometime or here..."

Cissinei stopped, putting her pack on the ground and digging out a bottle of wine, "I don't drink much but this is my favorite." She said it off offhandedly as she fished in the bag.

She also took out a glass and poured the wine in, touching the glass afterward and muttering some incantation. The cup was instantly sheathed in frost, "Drink, its cold."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Probably not, I am pretty sure that the come from inland. But most of the customers are probably sailors." *



"Thanks for the information," Glenn motioned for Skylark to come over. He mounted up and waited for Elena to do the same. "Its only fair I give you a word of warning before I leave. Lamosa from the Arambula church is the agent of an evil god. He attacked several cities during our jouney by summoning abominable creatures he referred to as angels. He's using the Templars and the Arambula church to achieve his ends, but I'm not sure how aware they are at being used for evil. Don't trust any of them."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

"uh, nice! We only need some cheese... hehe" he took the cup and drank it all in one sip. ALL IN ONE SIP.

edit:
Elena will hop on Skylark ready to leave. She let Luemus take fly again. "We better tell the others about this... do we have any other issue to attend?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Thanks for the information," Glenn motioned for Skylark to come over. He mounted up and waited for Elena to do the same. "Its only fair I give you a word of warning before I leave. Lamosa from the Arambula church is the agent of an evil god. He attacked several cities during our jouney by summoning abominable creatures he referred to as angels. He's using the Templars and the Arambula church to achieve his ends, but I'm not sure how aware they are at being used for evil. Don't trust any of them."



*"No one trusts the Arambulans around here,"* said the guard, *"We simply deal with them for the reason of tolerance, however there might be a hint of something brewing...I heard word that there was a Heresy, someone committed crimes against the Church...only a matter of time."
* 


soulnova said:


> "uh, nice! We only need some cheese... hehe" he took the cup and drank it all in one sip. ALL IN ONE SIP.



Cissinei looked shocked, "Oh, I guess I can pour another," she smiled, "I thought we were going to share," she joked nervously.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"No one trusts the Arambulans around here,"* said the guard, *"We simply deal with them for the reason of tolerance, however there might be a hint of something brewing...I heard word that there was a Heresy, someone committed crimes against the Church...only a matter of time."
> *



"Just make sure you know whose saying it. From Lamosa's perspective we're the heretics."

Skylark took off quickly, once they where in the air he turned back to Elena and said, "Your right about telling the others, but we're probably the wrong ones for finding out who the dealers are and where the drugs are coming from. That job would be best left for Calloway, or Kara. Although, you might want to tag along to give them some muscle, neither one of them are the fighting types."

"The only other thing left to do here is to find out what we can about the Arambulan church in the area and figure out how they view Lamosa. We need to find out if the church here still supports him despite what he's become."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

"It's pretty good actually... and you know, We could get some more in town" he said smiling. Lyn felt... grown up. The times of grape juice were gone. He was a very healthy young man, Lyn was sure he could take anything.

Fort Save
1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)
1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)
1d20+11 → [7,11] = (18)
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)

...Or almost anything..

-----
Elena really didn't understand how bad these drugs were. How could people just go and throw their senses away? "Yeah. I'll help them. They will never know what hit them"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Just make sure you know whose saying it. From Lamosa's perspective we're the heretics."
> 
> Skylark took off quickly, once they where in the air he turned back to Elena and said, "Your right about telling the others, but we're probably the wrong ones for finding out who the dealers are and where the drugs are coming from. That job would be best left for Calloway, or Kara. Although, you might want to tag along to give them some muscle, neither one of them are the fighting types."
> 
> "The only other thing left to do here is to find out what we can about the Arambulan church in the area and figure out how they view Lamosa. We need to find out if the church here still supports him despite what he's become."



((Remember Calloway and Desi are gone, and the church in this area is the one where they thought you hurt Lamosa))


soulnova said:


> "It's pretty good actually... and you know, We could get some more in town" he said smiling. Lyn felt... grown up. The times of grape juice were gone. He was a very healthy young man, Lyn was sure he could take anything.
> 
> Fort Save
> 1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)
> ...



The pair drank the whole bottle after that, and after a few rounds it was apparent something was wrong, a strange warm feeling washed over them. 

Cissinei hadn't ever been a real heavy drinker, but if Lyn was drinking she was going to follow his lead. She didn't want to stand out or upset him. 

After it was all done she chuckled, slapping a hand onto Lyn's shoulder and rubbing her thumb over his skin, "That was good, it wasn't bad--I don't know what people were saying," her voice was far too loud, "I mean I don't feel different really, just better, but not different, you know?" 

Her words were slurred, barely making sense.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

"It feels warm or is just me?" he looked around. "You know... I told you, you should make use of your inner power... you have the good kind" he put his thumbs up. He kept on going. He wanted to know how was possible Sebastian and the others could fall so easily to this wine. "you know, you dont have to, if you dont want to"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "It feels warm or is just me?" he looked around. "You know... I told you, you should make use of your inner power... you have the good kind" he put his thumbs up. He kept on going. He wanted to know how was possible Sebastian and the others could fall so easily to this wine. "you know, you dont have to, if you dont want to"



Cissinei moved towards him, "Have to what?" her words were louder now and she fell into Lyn, pushing him back as she tried to catch herself. She laughed as they fell into the sand, despite the fact some of it got in her mouth, "Shit," she kept laughing, "See what you made me do, it's all in me mouth."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

"Wash it... you know" he held the cup to her. "Hehehe...  sit there... yeah, there. So you don't fall again. Dee's gonna kill me if you get hurt, you know? hehehe"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

She forced herself to her feet, "I can't be arsed to wash anything," she protested boldly. Her face came close to Lyn's just inches away, "Dee's not the boss of me." 

There was a dizzy feeling in her head and Lyn could more than likely smell the wine on her breath.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 1, 2009)

Skylark came in for a landing on the ship, as he got off he said, "Just make sure if there's a lot of them that you leave the smartest looking one alive. Runners and dealers come and go and can be re-established. To put a stop to this, we need to figure out who the supplier is that's making the drugs and take them down. We can only do that if we take down a dealer who knows something."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

"Pfffft" he couldn't help it and started to laugh "hahaha, of course she does! is not BAD... she's just bigger... you know... like Elena!...Oh wait... you still have sand there" he wet the tip of his fingers with his tongue and tried to take the grains from around her mouth. Her mother used to do that to him when he was little... just before setting off to the world.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Skylark came in for a landing on the ship, as he got off he said, "Just make sure if there's a lot of them that you leave the smartest looking one alive. Runners and dealers come and go and can be re-established. To put a stop to this, we need to figure out who the supplier is that's making the drugs and take them down. We can only do that if we take down a dealer who knows something."



((Kara is in the Screwtape bar where all this started if you want to find her)) 




soulnova said:


> "Pfffft" he couldn't help it and started to laugh "hahaha, of course she does! is not BAD... she's just bigger... you know... like Elena!...Oh wait... you still have sand there" he wet the tip of his fingers with his tongue and tried to take the grains from around her mouth. Her mother used to do that to him when he was little... just before setting off to the world.



Cissinei watched his fingers, giggling and when he got close enough she just lunged forward and bit him. After which she laughed harder and fell over onto the sand.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 1, 2009)

((I can't remember if Kara said she was going there before or after they took off on Skylark.))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

"OOOUCH!" he screamed getting his hand back then sucking his finger "dah hurd you knoh.... so...you want to play bites!?" he said with a daring wide smile... his fangs showing. He made a monster face "Arrrgh! heheehee ARRRG!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((I can't remember if Kara said she was going there before or after they took off on Skylark.))



((me either, but I think she did come to find you))

Glenn and Elena spot Heather in the street wandering around.



soulnova said:


> "OOOUCH!" he screamed getting his hand back then sucking his finger "dah hurd you knoh.... so...you want to play bites!?" he said with a daring wide smile... his fangs showing. He made a monster face "Arrrgh! heheehee ARRRG!"



She screamed but just started laughing more and stayed on her back, "Alright, but I can't be bothered to sit, you're going to have to come down here and get me."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

For a fraction of second, Lyn stood there trying to realize why she wasnt fleeing. "uh?" There was something wrong, but he just couldn't put his finger on it. "uh? wah? it's no fun if you don't run! C'mon!" he seemed like an eager child. He started tickle her. "Run! or I'll make you piss!!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

Cissinei stared up at him when he finished talking. She stopped laughing slowly, sat up and for no reason other than it seemed like a good idea to her, she pressed her lips to his.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2009)

He froze. "Gmh?" his eyes widened. Finally his brain started to work. -holy shit,shitshitshit- "wh-" he closed his eyes and kissed back. Just a little, closed lips. It was soft, and wet. And tasted wine!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2009)

Cissinei stayed pressed against him until she had to chuckle and pulled back. This was what was expected, right? In her head she didn't even question the logic of kissing Lyn. She put her hand on the side of his face until her giggle fit ended and then kissed him again. 

*Back on the Ship*
Dee settled down in Sebastians room with the tiny Archon flying around, "How do you like that, little bit?" she asked Pellegri. "When they hit the ports they all run off and leave us folk to fend for ourselves." 

"How rude," Pellegri said in return.

"And the only one who bothered to stay is piss drunk on one of me new beds," Dee said, "Didn't even bother to undress hisself." 

"How rude," Pellegri said again.

"They're gonna expect me to be ready to go when they come stumbling back in here too..." 

"How rude!" 

It was then that Dee realized that talking to the Archon might not have really been what was best as she really didn't have much to say.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2009)

Lyn had closed his eyes waiting for a slap or something among the lines. The slap never came. The common sense (as little as he had left) told him this was not going the right way. Not that he didn't like it, but wouldn't Dee, like... kill him or something? He was sure Elena would lecture him, or would she? Elena never had a boyfriend and in reality, he had his first kiss before her!! He smiled in triumph. Cissy giggled and tried to kiss him again... that brought him back to reality. 

What did she want? Was she like Dee? Cissy? NAaahh. Cissy wouldn't be like Dee was when they first met her. But maybe it was something in the blood, they were sisters after all. They had met just a couple of weeks ago (at most). How old was she again??
He broke the kiss to speak. He couldn't think clearly. His head was a mess. He looked at her as trying to focus her image. "uh... what you want to...??"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2009)

Cissinei's eyes were still closed, *"What?"* she asked just before opening them. *"Ooo, you want to kiss some more, then we can go have some cherry pies, I'm sure they sell cherry pies somewhere around here and I want to get one..."* her face seemed to redden and she dropped her hands back to her knees as she giggled. 

*"Or, do you not want pies?" *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2009)

"Yeah... I like pies... ok ok, let's get a pie" he stood up helping her too. "Where? There? in town, right?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2009)

Cissinei pulled herself up by Lyn's hands, "*Okay, pies in town--are we going to kiss when we get there?"* she suddenly seemed concerned with the kissing again.

Now she moved until she was against him, leaning and stumbling to walk, *"Or you want to before we go?" *She placed her hand on his chest leaning close to his face. 

*Heather and Coia*
Down in the streets of the town, Heather and Coia basically walk from one end to the other. Its getting later and the rain has slacked off by this time. She had been looking around and exploring for some time when something caught her attention. 

There was a man laying in the street, Heather was on the outskirts of the town, furthest from the ship and the rest of her comrades by this point and even further from the slums and the old port.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2009)

Lyn gulped. She was too close. "so... uhm... are you my girlfriend now or something? is this how it works? I dont know..." he looked at her for a moment. "Uhm, yeah... first pie... if you want" he started walking helping her walk.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2009)

Se kissed him on the cheek,* "Do you, like, want me to be?"* asked Cissinei as they tried to walk. 

There wasn't going to be a bakery open this time of night, but there was something almost as good, a deli right up from the beach.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2009)

"yeah, ok!.... I guess..." he shrugged at Cissy leading the way "Oh look! A deli!!" he said excited. His body was asking for food for a while now. "what do you want? I pay" he said looking inside his bag of holding for a couple of gold coins. that would be enough.. he thought.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2009)

She just nodded and let herself be led to the deli by Lyn, smiling all of the way. Eating the food would surely sober them up, at least. After a bit of food, they heard a screech and the flutter of wings, Glenn and Skylark came down for a landing near another woman, who from where they were seemed to be Kara. 

Cissinei cried out to Lyn, *"Look, its Skylark!"* she'd never been so excited to see the Griffin. Her food was all gone now and she bolted from the chair, *"Glenn, Skylark!"* She could run again, her legs seemed to be sober, unlike the rest of her, she flailed her body as she ran. 

Elena was with them, as was some mysterious bird who perched on Elena's shoulder. There was a look on Elena's face, something seemed to be bothering her. 

Despite this, Cissinei hugged Elena and then Glenn and high fived Kara, *"Guys, you won't believe what just happened,"* she looked to Lyn,* "We had sandwiches!"* she said the last word like it was something grand and mysterious.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2009)

Lyn followed Cissy. "Yeah, it was good..." he said offering the las bite to Elena. "Wanna?"

Elena looked at Lyn a little confused. Then, from her clothes, Maggie appeared. She tried to run down Elena's arm towards Lyn but  she seemed erratical. _*hic* *hic*_

"oohh poor maggie! I totally forgot!" Lyn took the rat quickly and gave it the leftover of the sandwich. "Cissy, check out Pow... I mean Poe" They shared a mental link with the familiars, maybe too strong for their own good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2009)

Cissinei slapped his arm playfully, *"Poes on the ship!"*


----------



## Kuno (Aug 2, 2009)

“Now what is this…”  Heather mumbled glancing at Coia, who’s ears were perked and a soft growl was issuing from his chest.  “Is he alive?”  she asked glancing down at the wolf once more and pulling an arrow from her quiver.  She moves on silent feet near the man and looks down at him.  Her eyes searching for signs of life or injury.  Heather keeps her arrow in her hand with Coia standing near.

After a moment she glances around to see if anyone else is in the area.  While Coia continues to watch the man, ready to attack at any surprise aggression from the man.

Spot
1d20+15
19+15 = 34


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Now what is this??  Heather mumbled glancing at Coia, who?s ears were perked and a soft growl was issuing from his chest.  ?Is he alive??  she asked glancing down at the wolf once more and pulling an arrow from her quiver.  She moves on silent feet near the man and looks down at him.  Her eyes searching for signs of life or injury.  Heather keeps her arrow in her hand with Coia standing near.
> 
> After a moment she glances around to see if anyone else is in the area.  While Coia continues to watch the man, ready to attack at any surprise aggression from the man.
> 
> ...



The man was a little ways out in front of her, it was obvious that he was breathing but she couldn't tell if he was injured, no visible blood or bruises and on the ground know sign of struggle. 

The man looked worn out, like he had been beaten or perhaps worse and there was something familiar about him. It was someone she had seen before...

...in the brothel the first night they were in Persephone, there was a man..._Jim Darkmagic _---this looked to be the same man.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 2, 2009)

Glenn cocked his eyebrow and took a scrutinizing look at Cissinei and Lyn. After moment he asked the most obvious question, "The two of you seem a little off, have you been drinking?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2009)

Kara rubs her arms briefly against the chill, "Sandwiches?  How... nice."  She smiles politely but here eyes are unfocused obviously her mind is occupied elsewhere.

"We should probably get back to the ship, I don't think there's much for us to do here, and every moment we spend increases the chance we'll be noticed."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2009)

The walk back to the ship was not a long one, but Cissinei and Lyn couldn't seem to stop laughing and Cissinei fell about half a dozen times. Once she thought that some rocks were Poe, but they were clearly rocks to everyone else. When the rocks didn't respond she cried and Lyn felt bad. 

Upon reaching the ship things calmed down, but it seemed a crew member was missing, Dee was found to be sleep in the chair on the side of Sebastians bed, Poe in her lap sleeping too. But the cat was breathing like a drunk. 

Sebastian was still passed out and Pellegri had perched in Dee's hair to keep watch.

*"Halt! Who goes there!?"* Pellegri shouted. It didn't seem to bother Dee or Sebastian.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 2, 2009)

“Go figure…”  Heather said smirking down at him as they neared.  “Somebody finally dished out on you.  Though I am curious to who it was…”  she looked around a bit then down at Coia.  “What do you think?  Should we leave him here or try to help him a bit?  Unfortunately, I don’t think either of us could really move him.” Coia whined at her slightly as if he was contemplating their situation.  “You’re right.  I guess we shouldn’t just leave him.  Think you can go get someone to help?  Or should we just tell someone?”  Heather looks over the man trying to figure out the best thing to do.

“Go find someone we know…”  Heather looks at Coia.  Coia barks in response and heads toward town at a run.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2009)

*HEATHER AND COIA

"My wife, the bitch, can't seem to stop complaining about every little thing." 

"Well look she has to stay with all the time, Walter." *

Nearby there are guards from the town strolling the streets. The sound of Coia's barking catches their attention.

*"What was that?" *Walter freezes for a moment, he turns to see Coia and Heather darting up the street. 

----------

In the distance Heather can see two figures staring down the street at her.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The walk back to the ship was not a long one, but Cissinei and Lyn couldn't seem to stop laughing and Cissinei fell about half a dozen times. Once she thought that some rocks were Poe, but they were clearly rocks to everyone else. When the rocks didn't respond she cried and Lyn felt bad.
> 
> Upon reaching the ship things calmed down, but it seemed a crew member was missing, Dee was found to be sleep in the chair on the side of Sebastians bed, Poe in her lap sleeping too. But the cat was breathing like a drunk.
> 
> ...



"Its just us Pelegri." 

Once everyone was in Glenn began to relay the information he'd managed to gather, "Elena and I went down the Lord's mansion. It seems he sent the children and his daughter out of town a few days ago to the Elf-homeland, wherever that is. Vissen was also attacked by some of Cardell's men on their way out of town to fight Nimbus. He's in a coma."

"I was able to find out something about Cardell's business though. The man's a drug runner. I was able to find out that he brings his drugs in threw an inland route, and that the drugs he brings in are of an arcane nature. I'm not sure what these drugs do or what they're called, but it stands to reason that if they where potent enough, they might have been responsible for juicing up those men who killed nimbus and impaired their judgment enough to risk charging him head on with complete disregard to their lives."

"I don't remember seeing Cardell's body along with the other men who died  in Nimbus' cave. If he's still alive, he might have decided to go grab some more drugs while he's out of town. Even if Cardell is dead though, there is a good chance that supply being cut off is going to cause some trouble once the drugs run out."

"Aside from running the drugs ourselves, I really don't see any way to avoid the violence that will spread when everyone try to take over Cardell's old job if he's dead. Plus if he's alive I'd like to put him out of business. Not to mention becomming a drug runner is pretty much against everything I stand for. So, I propose we find out where drugs are coming from, whose making them, and put them out of business."

"The only people who are likely to have the information we're looking for are going to be the biggest drug dealers in town, and they're probably going to be well protected. Obviously, I'm not the best choice to walk into town and try to find out where the best place in town is to score magic drugs that I don't know the name to. However Kara, you are. You should probably bring Elena with you for protection. I was able to figure out that the drug is pretty popular with the sailors, but I'm afraid that's about all I can tell you.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2009)

Kara nods slowly, "I'm sure I can track this down.  But are we sure we want to get in the middle of this?"

"There hasn't been a peep of Cardell in the city's underworld, it's unusual for those that have carved out a niche to abandon them for long."  She pauses a moment then elaborates, "even assuming he's still alive and hiding out, if he stays underground much longer someone will take his place."

She shrugs, "I don't have a problem with hunting it down rumors on it, but if this ends up unrelated to Cardell I suggest we move on.  I'd like to get vengeance for Nimbus as much as anyone but policing the city is the guard's job not ours."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2009)

Dee looked at them through groggy half closed eyes. She could feel the Archon skittering about in her hair. She opened her mouth to speak, *"We're chancing it by staying here in the day time though,"* Dee said. *"Edith said Kotir would support us and that they possibly know more about some of this than us." *

*"Even then letting people know we're here when we're liable to be Heretics isn't a good idea, I mean even if you don't believe in Arambula. One would be hard pressed to find a man who didn't believe in gold."*

While she was speaking, Cissinei had taken notice of Luemus on Elena's shoulder. Of course he was in bird form. Her face lit up and with her index finger she scratched at the feathers on his chest, *"Birdie,"* she giggled. 

Dee glared at her, *"What the fuck is wrong with my sister?" *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2009)

Kara nods, "I'm inclined to agree, if Cardell is still alive we can always hunt him down later.  Vengence can wait until we've sorted out our own problems."

"And if he's already dead then we risk ourselves for nothing."


----------



## materpillar (Aug 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> While she was speaking, Cissinei had taken notice of Luemus on Elena's shoulder. Of course he was in bird form. Her face lit up and with her index finger she scratched at the feathers on his chest, *"Birdie,"* she giggled.
> 
> Dee glared at her, *"What the fuck is wrong with my sister?" *



Luemus let out a surprised squawk.  He wasn't use to being pet, and Cissinei obviously didn't know how to do it properly.  He flapped about oddly for a few seconds and let out some weird noises.

Casting produce water

This spell generates wholesome, drinkable water (2 gallons per level), just like clean rain water. Water can be created in an area as small as will actually contain the liquid, or in an area three times as large—possibly creating a downpour or filling many small receptacles.

Cissinei (punishment! ), Dee (because...) and Sebastion (to wake him up) enjoy a cold shower (and I suppose anyone in the vicinity other than Elena since that'd get Luemus wet too).  Luemus then hops off Elena's shoulder and turns back into his elf form.  He's got a kidish grin plastered on his face.  "You need to work on your petting technique a little before you try that again little D."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 2, 2009)

"It was a guardsman watching Vissen's abandoned home was the one who told me all this once I told him who I was. I got the impression that he was a low man the pole. If he knows that much, than chances are most of other guardsmen know the same things he does. And yet they allowed Cardell to go free, even to the extent that we able to send me to assault Lord Vissen in his own home before he went off to kill Nimbus and nothing was done about it. It tells me two things, either the guard couldn't stop Cardell, or the guard didn't want to stop Cardell, probably both."

"There is a corrupt power structure in Persephone, and the source of their power are those drugs. Cardell is just an important peg that's been removed, but can be replaced. If we could destroy the source while it the rest of the structure is dealing with replacing Cardell we can probably set them back years, and possibly well enough that they wont be able to re-establish themselves as well as they are now."

Edit:

"Ahh damnit! It's in my armor!" Glenn protested as the water that wasn't shed by the metal seeped threw the joints into his tunic and and mail. "That's going to chafe!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 2, 2009)

Cissinei simply dried herself with the drying spell and stood silently looked upset. 

Dee still didn't seem to be fully awake. 
*
"The problem with that is, we don't know where the drugs come from and we're being hunted as criminals too, its only a matter of time and if we stay here we risk being turned in or worse."

"And Luemus," *she added*, "I used to sleep on a boat, cold water is nothing new..." 
*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 3, 2009)

A red-eyed Sebastian rose from the bed, his normally serene face bearing an ugly snarl that suggested nothing less than pure and utter hatred for all that lived, or at least, all that lived within the immediate vicinity.  

Seeing everyone standing around, he let fly with a burst of profanity that started in common, shifted into Elven, then Dwarven, and finally ended in Celestial--a language no one else present likely spoke.  Safe to say, it was pretty foul, out of character, and almost guaranteed to shock almost anyone who didn't have extensive experience in the fields in either 1)  The nautical trades 2)  Animal Husbandry or 3) Prostitution.

He stood up, still dripping wet, and stumbled out of the room now sans boots.  Stomp.  Stomp.  Stomp.  The Cleric's progress down the hallways of the ship was very audible.  A short time later there was another burst of expletives, followed by a wet thud, and then silence.

Anyone present could probably guess that the still deeply intoxicated Cleric had went and fallen down somewhere.
_
Edit:  Time-wise, how long has it been since we left the giant's cave?  It was night then.  Sebastian will probably be awake and hungover by morning_


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2009)

Elena gasped for a second when everyone got wet. 
"COLD!" Lyn yelled suddenly feeling the water. "FUCK! Luemus! A warning would have been welcomed!"  he looked at his wet clothes and started cursing in low voice. He suddenly grins and looks at Cissi. "Oh... yeah... I could do those spellls... lets see...." He starts casting "Dry".



> Dry:
> (Abjuration)
> Area of Effect: 1 cubic yard or 27 cubic feet
> 
> This will dry out the area, render wet or damp clothing dry, parchments crisp, dry up small puddles, dehydrated mud, etc., and in other ways drive off excess moisture. It is especially good for drying herbs and spices or dehydrating meats and fish, vegetables, and fruits. It has no appreciable effect on the inner or natural levels of moisture of living creatures or living tissue, though it may dry off their wet clothing, skin, and/or fur after an unfortunate dunking in the river, for example. While the area must be inside the 1 cubic yard limit, the actual amount of water driven off can be no more than 1 cubic foot (about 8 gallons). This cantrip has no affect on other liquids (pure alcohol, mercury, etc.).



Elena in the other hand was hearing Glenn and getting a little desperate with the prospect of staying much longer in Persephone. "Glenn... I would gladly go and get rid of those bastards, but we CAN'T stay here much longer. We need to leave now for Kotir. I believe the issue with Arambula is more pressing than some drug dealers. Those I can kill."

"Uh? Are we blowing up something? Drug dealers" lyn said in the background.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 3, 2009)

"You are right. Still, if we can find out what we can we may be able to deal with it at a later time. My mission is to change the world into a better place, and removing that kind of cancer to society will go a long way to doing that in Persephone."

Glenn got up and moved to the exit and said, "There are a few things I'd like to do before we leave though. Is Cindy going with us or staying here?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2009)

> "You are right. Still, if we can find out what we can we may be able to deal with it at a later time. My mission is to change the world into a better place, and removing that kind of cancer to society will go a long way to doing that in Persephone."
> 
> Glenn got up and moved to the exit and said, "There are a few things I'd like to do before we leave though. Is Cindy going with us or staying here?"



"I would like to keep the world in one piece... then we can make it better" she said but then turned around confused "Uh... where did sebastian...?" she went to look for the fallen Cleric. 

Lyn stood there a little sad. "Bah... no fireball today then..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 3, 2009)

Sebastian could be found crumpled on the floor in a hallway of the airship, still wet, and asleep.  There was a knot on his head where it had bumped the floor.  He was still breathing and definitely still alive--but he probably just really needed to sleep off the alcohol.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2009)

"Oh no..." she got near him and sighed. "Uhm... Dee, could you lend me a hand with Sebastian?" she called back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> _Edit:  Time-wise, how long has it been since we left the giant's cave?  It was night then.  Sebastian will probably be awake and hungover by morning_



((It's now the next night, we flew most of the day.))



soulnova said:


> "Oh no..." she got near him and sighed. "Uhm... Dee, could you lend me a hand with Sebastian?" she called back.



Dee moved to help her lift the Cleric, heavy lifting wasn't really Dee's thing. 

Pellegri alerted them that Barbaneth, Madeleine and Heather were still not back on the ship yet.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2009)

"Lyn will you go to..." she started to say as she and Dee carried Sebastian at the nearest bed, but then she looked up to see Lyn playing with Poe and Maggie. 

"meow meow meow... heheheh... look at them, they are friends too" Lyn said with a dumb smile.

"Uhm... never mind... Can someone check on Maddy, Barb and Heather??" said Elena as she left with Dee. Once Sebastian is in a bed she will take off his armor. He wont rest well with all that on him.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((It's now the next night, we flew most of the day.))
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Then I shall assume he just went and blitzed himself prior to this.  Yay plotkai)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Lyn will you go to..." she started to say as she and Dee carried Sebastian at the nearest bed, but then she looked up to see Lyn playing with Poe and Maggie.
> 
> "meow meow meow... heheheh... look at them, they are friends too" Lyn said with a dumb smile.
> 
> "Uhm... never mind... Can someone check on Maddy, Barb and Heather??" said Elena as she left with Dee. Once Sebastian is in a bed she will take off his armor. He wont rest well with all that on him.



Dee sighed, *"I am sure the three of them will be fine, the Reckless couldn't be that far away, that's where Maddy and Barbaneth went...Heather is probably out strolling--most of us are too much of a mess to check on anyone." *She looked at Cissinei and Lyn.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2009)

Lyn looked at back at Dee. "WHAT?" he asked loudly. "I can play with Maggie all I want"

"Lyn, have you been drinking!?" Elena asked while taking Sebastian's boots off.

"Uhmm... maybe a little..." he mumbled somewhat scared of Elena and Dee "But...but... CISSY DID IT!" Lyn pointed at the girl "She made wine!" then he tried to flee form the place, unsuccesfully, tripping with a near chair and falling in his FACE.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

Cissinei just shushed him, *"We only had a little of the wine," *she said with her finger up to her lips.

Dee looked at Elena,* "Could you, Glenn and Edith go out and look for them, I can take care of these three,"* she pointed to Lyn, Cissinei and Sebastian.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2009)

"Uhm..." she looked back at Sebastian. "I would like to keep an eye on him... if that's fine with you Dee"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

*"I assure you," *Dee said, *"No one's more sober than me."* She smiled. *"I can keep an eye on him." *

((this is ironic, its ten AM and I had a breakfast margarita))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2009)

"No Dee... I meant..." she tried to explain for a second but gave up. She sighed in defeat "...Nevermind, I'll get Maddy and the others"

She will leave the ship and look for the missing members.


----------



## materpillar (Aug 3, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Ahh damnit! It's in my armor!" Glenn protested as the water that wasn't shed by the metal seeped threw the joints into his tunic and and mail. "That's going to chafe!"





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei simply dried herself with the drying spell and stood silently looked upset.
> 
> Dee still didn't seem to be fully awake.
> *
> ...





The Space Cowboy said:


> A red-eyed Sebastian rose from the bed, his normally serene face bearing an ugly snarl that suggested nothing less than pure and utter hatred for all that lived, or at least, all that lived within the immediate vicinity.
> 
> Seeing everyone standing around, he let fly with a burst of profanity that started in common, shifted into Elven, then Dwarven, and finally ended in Celestial--a language no one else present likely spoke.  Safe to say, it was pretty foul, out of character, and almost guaranteed to shock almost anyone who didn't have extensive experience in the fields in either 1)  The nautical trades 2)  Animal Husbandry or 3) Prostitution.
> 
> ...





soulnova said:


> Elena gasped for a second when everyone got wet.
> "COLD!" Lyn yelled suddenly feeling the water. "FUCK! Luemus! A warning would have been welcomed!"  he looked at his wet clothes and started cursing in low voice. He suddenly grins and looks at Cissi. "Oh... yeah... I could do those spellls... lets see...." He starts casting "Dry".
> 
> Elena in the other hand was hearing Glenn and getting a little desperate with the prospect of staying much longer in Persephone. "Glenn... I would gladly go and get rid of those bastards, but we CAN'T stay here much longer. We need to leave now for Kotir. I believe the issue with Arambula is more pressing than some drug dealers. Those I can kill."
> ...



Luemus looked quite taken aback when by the Cleric's outburst, but then he laughed quietly to himself.  It'd been a long time since he had done something this silly.  After a few seconds of laughter he looked over at Dee.  "I know.  I'm not trying to really piss anyone off... although I might have angered someone."  He shot a glance at the door the cleric had just stormed through.

He followed the others around as the talked about the drug dealers.  He let out a yawn or two.  "I suppose I could go to... help give a bird's eye view."  He chuckled at his terrible pun then noticed movement in a side room.  "Oh shi- oomph."

He was literally pounced on by Kytae, and she didn't look happy with him since he had run out on her twice in the past few days. As he lay pinned on the ground with a lot of pointy teeth in his face, Luemus managed to mumble out "On second thought maybe I should stay here."

He'll go find a side room and go to sleep (actually his trance thing) with kytae.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2009)

"I want to sleep too~" said Lyn raising up from the floor, just to follow Luemus to his room. He will go ahead and fall asleep anywhere near the bed.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 4, 2009)

At the sight of the men she didn?t know Heather slowed her pace making sure her hood was up and putting her face in the moonlight shadows.  ?Coia?sshhh??  she mumbled to the wolf as she approached the men.  ?Excuse me sirs??  Heather began keeping her distance from the men.  ?I do believe something has happened back on the road from which I came.  A man needs your assistance??  she bowed her head toward them after glancing back down the road and beginning to walk off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

Heather was gone so fast that before too long she ran into Elena just as she was leaving the dock. Pellegri had wandered out behind Elena. 

*"Wait up!"* shouted the Archon. Elena seemed to be upset. 

Upon spotting Heather, Pellegri asked,* "Where were you?"*

A moment later there was a sound on the board walk of someone running, it was Barbaneth and Maddy carrying Holly. The child looked shaken. 

Barbaneth called out, *"The Reckless Abandon...she's completely gutted, either the Templar or Cardel...but the crew is dead, and Holly only lived by the grace of the Gods because she was hidden in a closet..."* he looked worried, more than worried distraught. It was an odd face to see on a Paladin. 

Madeleine was shaking her head slowly, hugging the child and whispering to her. She looked up and said, *"We've really pissed someone off...I'm sure its not safe here any longer..."*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2009)

"Heather, are you ok?" asked Elena but she actually froze when she saw the child so scared. She heard Barbaneth and stood there quiet for a second,  her first were closed thight.

"I'm going to gut them" she assured with a tone not like her. It wasn't a warning, it was a fact. "Get on the ship" She looked back at the town checking if anyone had followed them.

spot 1d20+5 → [8,5] = (13)  

Lyn is asleep.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 4, 2009)

Glenn knew he didn't have a lot of time left, so he had one last thing to check up on. Trying to keep out of sight as they fly over the Persephone, Skylark and Glenn come to a rest on the highest, stable ledge, within sight of Templar Compound but outside of it's walls that they could reach, most likely the roof of a nearby building. Once they arrive, Glenn climbs off of Skylark and the two begin scanning the inside of the compound for an isolated guard near, or within the area.

Glenn's Spot
15+2 = 17

Skylark's Spot 
19+11 = 30


----------



## Kuno (Aug 4, 2009)

“I’m fine.  We just came…across…”  Heather stalled her statement when the small family approached.  After listening she glanced at Elena nodding her head slightly in agreement.  Her eyes then fell on Holly while her heart went out for the child, flashes her own past coming into her mind.  

With a shake of her head she focused her eyes.  “Right.  Let’s go…”  she backs off a step and moves her hand to let the others pass but stays with Elena for the moment, her eyes were better suited for the dark.  

Coia whimpers slightly stretching his nose toward Holly and keeps a stance near her.

Spot
1d20+15
9+15 = 24

Listen
1d20+14
8+14 = 22


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2009)

"...Anything?" Elena asks Heather. She isn't the best spotter and the Drow of course is a master of the darkness. 

"I swear, when I put my hands on them..." she wasn't sure who did it... Arambula or Cardel's men. What she was sure it that when she came back, they will wish a quick death... And she's not going to give it to them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?I?m fine.  We just came?across??  Heather stalled her statement when the small family approached.  After listening she glanced at Elena nodding her head slightly in agreement.  Her eyes then fell on Holly while her heart went out for the child, flashes her own past coming into her mind.
> 
> With a shake of her head she focused her eyes.  ?Right.  Let?s go??  she backs off a step and moves her hand to let the others pass but stays with Elena for the moment, her eyes were better suited for the dark.
> 
> ...





soulnova said:


> "...Anything?" Elena asks Heather. She isn't the best spotter and the Drow of course is a master of the darkness.
> 
> "I swear, when I put my hands on them..." she wasn't sure who did it... Arambula or Cardel's men. What she was sure it that when she came back, they will wish a quick death... And she's not going to give it to them.



There's no one following them and as they return to the ship in the harbor they can see Glenn leaving on Skylark. 



strongarm85 said:


> Glenn knew he didn't have a lot of time left, so he had one last thing to check up on. Trying to keep out of sight as they fly over the Persephone, Skylark and Glenn come to a rest on the highest, stable ledge, within sight of Templar Compound but outside of it's walls that they could reach, most likely the roof of a nearby building. Once they arrive, Glenn climbs off of Skylark and the two begin scanning the inside of the compound for an isolated guard near, or within the area.
> 
> Glenn's Spot
> 15+2 = 17
> ...



The Templar compound is out away from the city and there are no other buildings nearby. Any where that Glenn can land would be in sight of the guard towers. Moreover there was an airship patrolling the area with some kind of huge projected lantern hanging below it. 

The security seems tighter this time, three five man groups patrol the field around the compound. It probably has to do with the attacks on Lenora.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 4, 2009)

Glenn and Skylark circled back towards Persephone to gain altitude. Once they're higher in the air they both look for shapes on top of the airship's bow to see if anyone is on deck.

Glenn's spot
8+2 = 10

Skylark's spot
18+11 = 29

Note: Skylark has Darkvision now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2009)

The airship has no open deck, its all enclosed in glass and metal. In some of the glass parts people can be seen walking around, looking at one another and speaking.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 5, 2009)

“No…nothing…”  Heather says still scanning the area.  She sees Glenn leaving and sighs.  “Now where is he going?” she mumbles but thinks in her head.  _’Maybe he does need someone to keep him under control.’_ she chuckles softly to herself before turning to Elena.  “We should get on the ship…” she begins to walk then pauses.  “Or maybe I will find a bit of a spot to sit and watch until he gets back.”


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2009)

"No, that's fine. I'll go inside now... stay here if you want to wait for him" she patted Heather in the back as she leaves. She'll go to Dee. "We better get going once Glenn stops flying around"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 5, 2009)

Skylark and Glenn steadily dropped altitude as they approached the ship until they where just bellow the ship's bow. Retrieving his bow, he lines a shot up at the lantern and fires, trying severely weaken or destroy the light source.

Glenn's Attack
19+10+3 = 32

Damage
3+3 = 6

Mood Music: Megaman 2: Doctor Wily Stage 1 Theme


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "No, that's fine. I'll go inside now... stay here if you want to wait for him" she patted Heather in the back as she leaves. She'll go to Dee. "We better get going once Glenn stops flying around"



*"That Paladin left the ship? Bloody fucking Hell, he's going to get us all killed." *



strongarm85 said:


> Skylark and Glenn steadily dropped altitude as they approached the ship until they where just bellow the ship's bow. Retrieving his bow, he lines a shot up at the lantern and fires, trying severely weaken or destroy the light source.
> 
> Glenn's Attack
> 19+10+3 = 32
> ...


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2009)

((Edit: sorry my bad, when I realized the forum didn't let me edit. ))


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 5, 2009)

((Actually your not at all close. I'm way out of town at the Templar's Compound. Their airship was flying century over their base. I figure I'm about 5 or 6 miles away))

Skylark veered almost 90 degrees left and then back to the right. Now that the ship was on fire, flying under it after taking out the light would give away their silhouette to anyone watching the ship burning from bellow. So instead of flying under, they go circle around while maintaining altitude to make it more difficult for people on the ground to see them.

While this is happening Glenn places a hand on Skylark's shoulder. As a free action, Skylark lowers his magic resistance temporarily for Glenn to cast Bull's Strength on him. Since they're share spell effects, Bull's Strength is also applied to Glenn.

Once on the other side of the ship, angles himself towards one of the groups of guards not facing towards Persephone while Glenn puts his bow away and holds on for tight for Skylark's next maneuver. Once they're set, Skylark swoops down like a falcon and grab one of the guards on the edge of his group and carry him away.

Glenn's Ride Check
13+15 = 28

Skylark's Pounce
15+11= 26

(I'm also pretty sure that since Skylark is a large creature he gets a size bonus to his grapple check to pick the guard up I'm not sure what that is though.)


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got an msn set up now. strongarm85@live.com


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((Actually your not at all close. I'm way out of town at the Templar's Compound. Their airship was flying century over their base. I figure I'm about 5 or 6 miles away))
> 
> Skylark veered almost 90 degrees left and then back to the right. Now that the ship was on fire, flying under it after taking out the light would give away their silhouette to anyone watching the ship burning from bellow. So instead of flying under, they go circle around while maintaining altitude to make it more difficult for people on the ground to see them.
> 
> ...



Skylark and Glenn are able to grab the guard but the airship is burning fast. It veers down hard and the back end comes around. There's nothing on board to prepare them for this kind incident and it seems the ship will come down on the compound. 

The airship hooks hard to the right to avoid this and it clatters to the ground in the field outside of the compound. Skylark grasps the Templar in his Talons as the ship's remains go up in flames. The elemental ring makes quick work of the wood, even in the wet weather.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 5, 2009)

"Oops," Glenn said as he watched the ship go up in flames as they moved away from from the compound and Skylark gained altitude. Glenn would have to remember how flammable these ships are. Who would have thought that an arrow to an search lantern would set the whole ship on fire.

Leaning over Glenn said, "Listen up down there! Don't struggle. If Skylark drops you from up here your as good as dead, even over the water you'll die from this high up."

Skylark turned towards the sea, and then when he was back over the water he turned towards the Persephone docks. When he comes in for the landing Skylark puts his hind legs down at the entrance and lays his body on top of the guard to keep him pinned down under the Griffin's body weight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Oops," Glenn said as he watched the ship go up in flames as they moved away from from the compound and Skylark gained altitude. Glenn would have to remember how flammable these ships are. Who would have thought that an arrow to an search lantern would set the whole ship on fire.
> 
> Leaning over Glenn said, "Listen up down there! Don't struggle. If Skylark drops you from up here your as good as dead, even over the water you'll die from this high up."
> 
> Skylark turned towards the sea, and then when he was back over the water he turned towards the Persephone docks. When he comes in for the landing Skylark puts his hind legs down at the entrance and lays his body on top of the guard to keep him pinned down under the Griffin's body weight.



((Did Glenn land back on the ship?))

*"Where the Hell have you been?"* asked Dee as she walked out of the ship. *"Who is that? Do you realize their looking for us? Someone killed off my entire crew and ransacked my..." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 5, 2009)

((Yeah, Glenn's there too))

"We need to leave! I went to the Templar temple to grab a guard and ask him some questions, that's who he is! When I got there they had an airship patrolling with a search large search lantern pointed at the ground. I shot out the Latern with an arrow and the whole ship went up like kindling. They bare avoided crashing on their own temple."

"I don't think I was spotted," Glenn continued, and with one of their airships crashed at their temple they're probably way too busy dealing with the fire to come after us now anyways. If we take off now, we'll be out of here before they can figure anything out what happened."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2009)

*"You want us to take him? With us to...?"* she stopped short of saying it, not wanting to give away their plan. 

She looked back at the ship, *"You'd better question him out here and quick, threaten to kill him if you must or even start the process...but we can't have him going with us."*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 5, 2009)

Glenn, nodded in agreement to Dee, knowing that the man couldn't see him threw Skylark, but said out loud, "There are advantages to taking him with us too. He can't run back to tell his bosses that we're responsible for this whole mess. We might be doing him a favor to bring him with us anyways. Lamosa would probably have him killed for fear of what we might have told him."

Climbing off Glenn moves around the man to begin disarming his hostage by removing any weapons they may be carrying, "Listen up, whatever happens to you next is going to depend on how well you answer questions. You can begin by telling me your name, your age, and your rank. Then you can tell me whose running things at the temple."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2009)

Elena saw the man Glenn had brought. She unsheathed Nusintia and walked directly to him. The sword glowed her holy light, but Elena seemed far from benevolent. 

Intimidate (( invisible castle is down!! NOOOOOEZ!!))
1d20+10
16+10 = 26

She got beside the guard and pinned Nusintia just an inch from his neck. "You better not lie or this sword will accidentally fall on your throat. You heard him" she pointed at Glenn "NAME, AGE AND RANK" Elena seemed fairly affected by what happaned to Holly. She turned around at Dee or anyone else near. "Go wake Sebastian. We might need some spells to make him talk... or to heal him."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 6, 2009)

"But Elena," Glenn said with a bit of emotion, "Sebastion's spell would only work if we kill him first and make his corpse tell us what we want to know!"

Glenn sighed and said, "Look, your angry. Why don't you just take a step back and take a deep breath and give him a chance to answer a few questions? If he really doesn't want to talk to me we can do things your way."

"Glenn turned back to the man and said, "There is no reason for you to be hurt here. Just tell me your name, your age, your rank, and who is currently in charge at the compound."

EDIT:
Glenn's Diplomacy Check
15+22 = 37


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

Dee shook her head so that her curls bounced around, *"Sebastian has this truth spell thingy,"* she said, *"Used to use it all the time." *

The Templar wiggled weakly beneath the griffin,* "My name's Harold Manson, I'm twenty and I'm a Lieutenant..."*

*"Wow, that was crucial information--the blokes life story,"* Dee pulled one of her thin blades stepped forward and whipped it across his face. The movement was quick and precise:

Atk:
1d20+12
5+12 = 17

Dmg: 
1d6+3
2+3 = 5 - 4 = 1 (nonlethal)

She had cut him as lightly as possible across the cheek, *"I think you see where this will go if you fail to tell the truth."
*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 6, 2009)

"That's enough Dee! He knows this is serious." Glenn said as he used his lay on hands on the man's cheek to heal him, "Tell me what you know about Father Lamosa. You don't have to tell us where he is, or what he's up to. We're not after him right now so even if you did know those things it wouldn't be of any use to us. Just tell us what you know about him."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

*"Father Lamosa's older than most of the church leadership, he's older than most people, rumor has it he's been alive for hundreds of years...he's resurrected by the power of Arambula to guide the Church and he's a good, blessed man." 

*There were footsteps in the hallway and Dee looked up to see Madeleine, *"Mads, tell Edith to take the ship up nice and slow like--tell her we're out here, I don't want us falling off into the ocean." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Father Lamosa's older than most of the church leadership, he's older than most people, rumor has it he's been alive for hundreds of years...he's resurrected by the power of Arambula to guide the Church and he's a good, blessed man."*



"I was afraid you'd say that. I heard from a guard in town that the Arambulan church was causing some kind of ruckus about heathens a day or two ago. What can you tell me about that?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

*"I wasn't here, I was out doing maneuvers--we're preparing for the pilgrimage to the Holy City in a month's time. If anything's happened it was probably because of the rising mistrust around here, none of them trust anyone anymore."*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 6, 2009)

"What did you leave on your maneuvers, and when did you get back Herold?" Glenn questioned, he was trying to establish a time frame.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

*"Left two weeks ago and I got back last night, there's been a lot of trouble lately, assassination attempts, stolen airships, a dragon attacked a town where Lamosa was apparently too...they said someone had been trying to get at him." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Left two weeks ago and I got back last night, there's been a lot of trouble lately, assassination attempts, stolen airships, a dragon attacked a town where Lamosa was apparently too...they said someone had been trying to get at him." *



"Well Herold, I'm going to do something, something worse than torture. I'm going to tell you the truth."

Glenn proceeds to tell Herold what he knows about Lamosa's assassination, leaving out the identity of the assassin, but mentioning how they happened to be at the wrong place at the wrong time. Then he tells them about the Dragon, and what Lamosa said to them about the dragon, and about how and why the Templar ships set fire to the town after that. Then he told him about the Lamosa's handy work in the town further down the tracks once they got moving again and about Joshua and what happened to him. He breiffly mentioned the tomb of the dead god in the forest, then he told him about what happened when they reached Lenora's town, all of it. Including how Lenora had apparently killed herself to summon the "angel" and even refers to it by his name and then told him how he changed the angel's name as a condition of their fight something rather embarrassing. He then tells him how they defeated the supposed angel, stole the airship, questioned Lenora's corpse, and came back here to here.

"... So I thats when I decided I needed to grab one of you guys figure out what the hell was going on. You know what happened next."

"So Herold, now that you know all of this, I'm going to give you a choice. You can either stay here or come with us." 

"I think your odds of survival are going to be pretty low here in Persephone. Now that you've been captured by us, Lamosa, or someone loyal to him, will probably have you killed. If you go back to the Templar's your a dead man. If I where you I'd get as far away from here as I could, start a new life, and leave this mess here behind."

"That's about all I can give you for advice though. You see the reason I told you this is so that if you did decide to go back to the Arambula temple so that you would know exactly the reason why you where about to die when the moment comes. Its common courtesy to let a man know why he's going to die. They'd kill you whether we told you what was really going on or not."

"So, what it going to be?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2009)

ELena takes the sword and sheath it. "Goddammit..." she goes and punches the wall in her way out to bring Sebastian. 

"Sebastian... hey" she tries to move him. "We have a problem... Wake up... we need you"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 6, 2009)

Moving closer to the interrogation of the man Heather decides to stay out of it and moves up the dock just a bit.  She keeps a watch out for anyone coming.

Spot
1d20+15
9+15 = 24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

*"You think I'll believe your lies? There's been no word of Lenora's death here and there's no way I'm going to believe your brand of truth. You can leave me here or take me...either way the Templar will find you and you'll be slaughtered like dogs for this heresy." *

The ship lifts into the air slowly and water rolls down from the underside and back into the port. As the ship raises higher into the night time sky Dee glances around, *"This was a bad idea, should have never brought him up here." *

Dee pulls both her thinblades. She walks over, straddling the man with both swords. Crosses them over his throat and slits.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Coup de grace:
1d20+7
18+7 = 25 - 2 = 23

1d20+12
17+12 = 29 - 4 = 25

Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5 (fire)

1d8+3
8+3 = 11

1d8+3
5+3 = 8 

2d6+0
5,2+0 = 7 (holy)




When his throat was slit she stuffed coins in his mouth and seared it shut with her sword. If Skylark allows her to, she'll throw him overboard. 

*"You weren't getting anything out of him, and he's a liability. We have enough corpses on this ship,"* she said. *"Now he's dead and it looks like a killing related to a crime syndicate instead of us..." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2009)

Elena came back "It will take me a couple of minutes to wake..." she saw the man bleeding to death. "...." Elena stood there for a couple of seconds... then she turned around and went to sat besides Sebastian, her hand covering her eyes.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 6, 2009)

_
Elena came back "It will take me a couple of minutes to wake..." she saw the man bleeding to death. "...." Elena stood there for a couple of seconds... then she turned around and went to sat besides Sebastian, her hand covering her eyes.
_

Listen:  1d20-6
10-6 = 4

The Cleric didn't move a muscle.  Still asleep it seems.  He might snore, a little--not a care in the world.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

*"Go on, fling him in the bloody water,"* she sheathed her sword, *"he's bleeding all over my deck."* Dee walked back through the doors into the interior of the ship. 

After a moment, Pellegri came flying out. *"Guys, Elena's Mommy said that it will be a looooooooooooooong ride to Coaty* (she can't say Kotir or didn't hear it right.) *She said it will take...it will take...um...a lot of days." *

At the end of her statement she bobbed up and down in the air.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 6, 2009)

"Damnit Dee! I gave my word not to kill him." Glenn picked Herold up and tossed him over.

He learned what needed to from the man though. Sure, Herold didn't know much about what had happened the last few days. But he did learn that that he was just an ordinary young man in the Templar's ranks, and that he was so blind in loyalty to Lemosa that he'd follow him to death. 

The only chance at this point to avoid waring with the whole Arambula church is to strait to the top of their chain of command.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2009)

"Things were easier with demons and devils" she mutters to asleep Sebastian. She sighs deeply. There's nothing she can do anymore without killing someone in the end. Is it really in her blood? Is she going to end up like her Father, Artalel? She can't talk of this with Edith, because she had no idea of what kind of man Artalel was. 

"You killed him Dee. He's bleeding because of you" she said in low voice. She wasn't sure Dee would hear her but she didn't care anymore. Yes... She was angry at the man, but if he was indeed innocent, she would have just beat him to sleep. Not slit his throat. Or would she....?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2009)

((Sebastian is inside and the guy Glenn brought is outside, they're not really anywhere near each other as Sebastian is in a bedroom.)) 

*"He should have never been brought back here, I was merely tying up loose ends. I might have fired the bow that killed him, but Glenn loaded the bolt," *she continued back to her station on the inside of the ship. 

The ship turned out to sea, headed out over the ocean and Persephone faded from sight at the aft of the ship. The ship's traveling took all night and the next morning there was no land in sight.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2009)

Lyn will wake up with a head-ache. "Gaaahhh..... hurts.... owww... shit... wha? where?"  he stands up and walks around to stretch out. "oww.... all my body... hurts... how is this possible...?" he walks half-sleep.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 6, 2009)

A hungover Sebastian spent his morning getting familiar with the ocean; at least you'd think he'd be familiar with the sight after emptying his guts over the side of the airship.  The only victim was a very surprised gull.  

After he could concentrate enough to mumble a healing spell to deal with his roaring headache, the Cleric settled down on the outer deck, sitting cross-legged and facing the East.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2009)

"Hee~lp..."  Lyn came to sit besides Sebastian. "I dont feel very weeeell" he whined. T-T

Elena came following the sorcerer just to make sure he wouldn't fall off the deck or something. "Morning you two" she saluted them with a sad tone. "How did you like drinking, Lyn?"

"Dont.... speak... your voice HURTS" was the boy's answer


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 6, 2009)

Out of his adventuring clothes, Glenn softly walked down the outer deck and stops beside Sabastian on the other side. 

Talking to Lynn and Sabastian he said, "You know, you two missed out on a lot last night. Dee's crew was murdered and her ship gutted and by some miracle Madaline and Barbaneth's kid made it by hiding in a closset, I shot down a Templar Airship with a single arrow, and Dee executed a captured Templar Lieutenant after a short interrogation."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 6, 2009)

"Oh hush" muttered the Cleric.  He brushed a hand against Lyn, and let a little power go out of him.  A cure light wounds should do the trick.  "If you don't want it to hurt, don't drink so much."

1d8+5
6+5 + 3 (Class Feature) = 14

At Glenn's mention of the Templar airship he raised an eyebrow.  "Why did you shoot down the airship?"  He seemed a bit...exasperated "If they didn't have good reason to want to kill us before--they do now, whether they're evil or not."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 6, 2009)

"Where would you like me to begin?" Glenn asked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 6, 2009)

Sebastian sighed.  "At the part where you shot down their airship.  I was wondering why you felt you had to shoot it down."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 6, 2009)

As morning dawns, Heather stays in her room surrounded by the darkness she is most at home in.  “This is one hell of a mess.  Don’t you think Coia?”  The large wolf just stretched out of his curled position and laid out more at the end of the bed.  Only the slight thump of his tail showing he heard what Heather had said.  “Thanks for the stimulating conversation mutt.”  Heather chuckled with her words and continued to stare up at the ceiling.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2009)

Elena smiled slightly. "Yeah... you both need to stay away from that wine for a while"

"Ahh.... thank god....!" he sighed relieved. "much much better... yeah, I know. A glass of wine with a steak, maybe?" he winked at Elena.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 6, 2009)

"Figures," Glenn sighed and said, "That was an accident. You see I figured we needed to find out just what was going on at the local Arambula church, figure out if Lamosa was still running things in Persephone and what they thought of him. So naturally, I figured the best way to find out was to grab one of the guards posted outside the temple and ask him a few questions."

"They really stepped up their guard since the last time we where here. The guards where posted in groups of five and they had an airship hovering stationary over temple with a large search lantern pointed at the ground to light it up pretty well for the Guards. They didn't anticipate me riding up on a griffin, so they never saw me, but at the same time I couldn't get close to one of the guards with the light shinning or they would see me. So I shot the search lantern with an arrow. Apparently the thing was so poorly designed that an arrow caused a huge oil fire to quickly spread and nearly consumed the ship. The fire spread so fast that almost didn't move it out of the way in time before it crashed into their temple."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2009)

"You are telling me a LAMP took one of those ships and my FIREBALL didn't!?" Lyn almost yelled in surprise and anger. "Are you kidding me!?  AAARGH" he raised his arms and started to walk away mumbling curses.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 6, 2009)

Sebastian covered his face with one hand, absolutely horrified with Glenn's description of the events.  "You mean you went and possibly killed several innocent people simply to gather information?"

He grimaced.  "This next part is going to be difficult to say, and I don't pretend to know exactly what creed or set of principles you ascribe to, man of Aaron, but acting with such a reckless disregard for the lives of others is not befitting of a Paladin.  One could even call it a lesser sort of Evil."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2009)

"Bah, I tried to blow up their ship and didn't get that result!! Glenn is a lucky bastard"  Lyn ranted in the back. "...a lamp... a lamp! I got beaten by a LAMP! How high are we flying? Maybe the fall will kill me"

"Lyn! Shut it!" Elena ordered him. Lyn just walked to other part of the ship, cursing at every lamp he encounter. "_ohhhh, look! it's so lethal! fucking lamp...._"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian covered his face with one hand, absolutely horrified with Glenn's description of the events.  "You mean you went and possibly killed several innocent people simply to gather information?"
> 
> He grimaced.  "This next part is going to be difficult to say, and I don't pretend to know exactly what creed or set of principles you ascribe to, man of Aaron, but acting with such a reckless disregard for the lives of others is not befitting of a Paladin.  One could even call it a lesser sort of Evil."



"My creed?" Glenn sighed, "My creed is not what you are used to.  Aaron is a diverse and harsh land made of a diverse group of people who threw circumstances. We have long since left religion behind us, and only the oldest of elves pay reverence to gods. Instead we are raised to believe only in our own power, and also to also respect the power of others, and encourage power in everyone to grow."

"When I see that power in religions, I respect that power, and I respect the power of their followers. I do not respect their gods though. To me it seems like the gods live on the power of their followers, sending a portion of themselves to their hidden lords who stand almost no chance of directly impacting the lives of their followers for the better, all while they reward their chosen few."

"Everyday is a testament to survival in Aaron, and a lot of times, your power is all that keeps you alive. We live a life where at any time you will find yourself, or you will find yourself lacking. Usually, when your lacking you die. We don't really concern ourselves with the afterlife, we concern ourselves with the now. Chances are if there is an afterlife, you'll probably get the one you deserve. That is the main difference you will find between me and the other Paladins you know." 

"That said, I never went in there with the intention of hurting anyone, not even the one I captured. At the same time I recognize my failure. But a man, has to take things in stride. I can either spend the rest of life doubting my actions, and loose a portion of my power, or I can learn from my failures and do better next time."

"As for my actions, the fact is, we are at war Sebastian. Wars are won and lost on the knowledge that you have your enemies, and the knowledge that your enemies have about you. We needed to know the extent of loyalty that Templars in Persephone had for their leader. I was able to find out a lot of useful information about that."

"The man I grabbed was so fiercely loyal that he was beyond the point of words being able to reach him.Yet at the same time he spoke of distrust within their ranks, and rumors of evil."

"So, we can establish that the Templar Airships Lamosa used to set fire to that town where most likely manned by his own men. We can also establish that there are even good men who are so blindly loyal to Lamosa that they will follow him with absolute obedience, even as he leads them into damnation and death."

"There is a bright side though. Lamosa is now short an airship, which weakens his position and gives him less fire power when he would have used it to attack the people of Whitefall. Since I wasn't spotted, and no one sounded any alarms, its not likely that they'll ever realize that the Airship was attacked since my arrow would have been destroyed in the fire. So in the end they'll likely either call it an accident, or more likely, Lamosa will look inward to try and determine if it caused by traitor in his ranks. The only ones who might have spotted me are the men in his Platoon if they wheren't too busy gawking at their flaming battle ship to notice me snatching one man from the edge of his group."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2009)

Elena stood in silence hearing Glenn. This was between them... and somehow, she felt she needed to stay in line in this one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2009)

Kurgan woke slowly from his deep slumber with a cottony feeling in his mouth.  He made a brief note to find a morning pickup and slowly pulled himself to his feet.  His armor creaked and grated as he rose the heavy plates grinding somewhat.  _Needs to be oiled soon_ he thought.  He shrugged and worked some of the stiffness from shoulders.  He pointedly ignored the non-dwarf thought that he might feel better sleeping in cloth or linen rather than steel.

He made his way up onto the deck of the ship interrupted in his quest for a morning refresher by the commotion above.  He nodded appreciatively at the sight of the ship in motion, no more hanging around running errands finally they can take the fight to their enemy.

Finally looking at the commotion he gruffly spoke, "What're ye about then?  It's too early in the morning for shouting!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "You are telling me a LAMP took one of those ships and my FIREBALL didn't!?" Lyn almost yelled in surprise and anger. "Are you kidding me!?  AAARGH" he raised his arms and started to walk away mumbling curses.



((The ship you fired at was much much bigger. The ship was filled with oil and covered in search lamps.))

Cissinei stayed sleep, cuddled up with Poe. She was oblivious to what happened and seemed to have avoided any sort of headache.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 7, 2009)

Sebastian listened attentively to Glenn, and then responded.

"It is my view " he began "that to divest yourself of the ability to self-doubt, or second-guess your actions is hardly a decision worthy of one who fancies himself either good or wise.  While your passion for life, and hot-blood, are nothing less than admirable, I think you may have been hot-blooded to a fault recently."

The priest folded his hands and lowered his head towards the Sun for a moment mumbling something that was probably a prayer of sorts.  After raising his head, he continued.  "It is my experience that nations go to war.  Empires go to war.  Armies go to war."  He gestured towards the others present.  "We however, are essentially a small group of powerful, and particularly murderous pirates who have stolen and burnt airships, murdered Church officials, interrupted important ceremonies and in general--offended their faith as a whole.  Reprisals are to be expected."

"That Templar captive you mentioned.  He isn't still alive is he?"  It was more of a rhetorical question.  The expression on the Cleric's face suggested that he could have guessed what would have happened after the captive proved less-than-useful.  Sebastian sighed "Anyhow, your inability to reach them with words really says little about their devotion to Lamosa."  

He glared at the Paladin.  "In light of our recent crimes against the Church of St. Arambula, the refusal of a single Templar to cooperate with us, even when threatened or cajoled, is a testament to his courage, faith, and steadfastness--it doesn't make him a blind fanatic irrevocably bound to the service of Father Lamosa.  Would you sell your own soul that cheaply--for a few pretty words, lies, and threats?  I don't think you killed him Glenn.  You did something far worse than that.  You _-martyred-_ him! 

"Anyhow" said Sebastian.  "We ought to take a long, hard look at how we've been proceeding.  Whether it _was_ a war or not, _we started one_ and we are known to the Templar despite any precautions Glenn may have taken in his adventure last night.  Or have you forgotten when Lamosa called us all in our dreams?  I would expect some very nasty reprisals are in the works."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2009)

A dryness in her mouth roused her from the bed and she struggled to her feet and stumbled out to where Glenn and the others are. Her hair is a mess, crushed up on one side where she was laying on the pillow. 

She walked out as Sebastian was finishing his speech and strolled over where Lyn was to steal his water skin without asking. She drank from it and sighed, *"Tis to early for spells and arguing--what are you blokes having it out about?" *her voice was somewhere between a whine and her regular tone.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2009)

> Would you sell your own soul that cheaply--for a few pretty words, lies, and threats?



Elena's eyes raised suddenly and in an impulse she slapped Sebastian.

_
 "Don't-_" she spoke with tears starting comming out of her eyes "This is nothing like that... Stop it..."  she was trying not to sob "...or have you forgotten?* I already sold my soul once*" the memory was painful beyond words, and her voice flickered for a second. "...pretty words, lies and threats.... yes, I DID accept that."

She turned around to Glenn. "Don't try that around anymore. We have Lyn, Cissi and Luemus to infiltrate and gather information." she warned the paladin and then turned to Sebastian again. "... and if they want to fight us. Let them. I'll be waiting for them"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2009)

Cissinei reached down and touched Lyn's ear lightly, *"Why are they being so loud?" *she asked in Draconic. *"Did somebody do something?" *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2009)

"Yeah, bloody Gleen took a ship down with a lamp... a -FUCKING- lamp...." he responded.. "uh..." he moved away his ear "hey... it tickles"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2009)

Cissinei nodded, not wanting to smile because she didn't know what was going on or how serious things had gotten. She didn't stop however and opted to say only one more thing, still in Draconic.

*"Maybe...we shouldn't be here." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2009)

((Lyn had left the discussion a while ago when they first talked about the ship. He wasn't there anymore))


----------



## materpillar (Aug 7, 2009)

Luemus "woke up" and glanced around.  The room was empty and boredom was already setting in.  After stretching a bit he woke up Kytae and they meandered out of the room.

Turning a few corners and walking down a few hallways he came upon everyone else.  There was plenty of unhappy faces and glares going around, and Elena looked particularly upset.

He paused and glanced around at everyone.  "So I'm guessing I missed something pretty important then?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 7, 2009)

"You misunderstand," Glenn said as he turned towards the door, "my conscious weighs on me as heavily as it does any other man. It is a man's responsibility to focus on the path ahead, and be to held back by nothing when it comes time to do what must be done. You only have one chance to live, and only so much time to deal do your part for the better of the world. Everyone has their failures, but a man cannot allow himself to be held back by his fear of failure."

Before he left he turned his head to Sebastian and said, "Oh, and it would probably be to your advantage to be more mindful of the feelings of women. Someone was very worried about you last night during your drink induced coma."

Glenn walked back into the ship. After wandering for a moment, he approached Heather's cabin and lightly knocked on the door.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2009)

Kara woke slowly still weary from the last nights work.  Her journal lay out still, she chastised herself for the negligence and carefully hid it within her things after refiewing the last entries.

The ship had been in motion for a while, likely they were well and truly dedicated to their journey now.  She hadn't planed on leaving the area so soon but she couldn't fault the logic behind it.  She forced herself to put on her best face, ignoring the protests from her body suggesting she go back to sleep.

After a moment of readying herself she left the room to see waht the others were up to.  If she wasn't mistaken there would be trouble brewing from last night's actions.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 8, 2009)

At the knock on the door Coia gave a slight huff and let his tail thump a few times before going still once more.  “Some guard _dog_ you are…”  Heather rolled her eyes as she got off the bed and went to the door.  Opening it only slightly to keep the light from her eyes or at least to give them time to adjust she looks at the man before her.  A smile spreads across her face before she can hide it and she steps back opening the door wider.  “Come in…” she says softly to Glenn.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2009)

Some strange images started to come back to Lyn. Cissy was close... maybe too close. Trying to recollect the evening's events... it hit him. "WE KISSED!?" he suddenly said in loud voice turning at Cissy.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 8, 2009)

_Before he left he turned his head to Sebastian and said, "Oh, and it would probably be to your advantage to be more mindful of the feelings of women. Someone was very worried about you last night during your drink induced coma."_

Sebastian rubbed at his cheek where Elena had slapped him.  "I don't think myself, and that man, will ever see eye to eye."  He fell silent, considering the man's words.  Perhaps he -had- been a little brash.  "I feel like that machine" he muttered.  "The thing that ran on those iron rails--why did I pick the wrong night to start drinking?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2009)

Elena looked away. "Might want to put something in the cheek" she couldn't look him in the eye. She was already regretting the slap. "Or a spell..."

"I hope Kotir can give us some help... we really need it"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Some strange images started to come back to Lyn. Cissy was close... maybe too close. Trying to recollect the evening's events... it hit him. "WE KISSED!?" he suddenly said in loud voice turning at Cissy.



Cissinei nodded, *"Is it...okay?"* she asked. She glanced around worried that someone else might have heard. 

- - - - - - - - -

Barbaneth strolled out into the area where Sebastian and Elena were talking, he glanced to them with a smile, it was forced. But when he noticed their demeanor he straightened his expression, *"Is something the matter?"* he asked. *"Madeleine's taken ill and I've come to grab a hand with her." *


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 8, 2009)

Sebastian slammed his hand on the deck, visibly upset.  "Elena, I could have -walked- through that barrier unharmed, but I was feeling cocky and let my ego get the better of me.  I know I didn't murder him myself, but I damn well helped by breaking that barrier down."  

Sebastian thumped his hand on the deck again.  "You aren't the only one to doubt their actions.  I'm supposed to be a Cleric, blast it all!  I'm the one trained from a young age to be the light and hand of a benevolent God in the world, not some adventurer out to massage my own ego."

He fell silent and stared off into the sky.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2009)

"No, is nothing..." she also tried to smile at Barbaneth. It was a more personal matter.

"...your Ego?" she asked confused "We are in the same ship as Lyn right? Have you heard him lately?" he finally let out a honest -small- laugh.

 "You might have been hard with Glenn. I didn't like that he brought the guy with him... but it was just a mistake. And we were not forcing the guard to '_sell his soul_'... We just wanted information, and, sadly for him, Dee doesn't like fanatics that much... "

"Uh... we should check on Maddy. If she's ill maybe you could help her"

-----


"No , I mean..." Lyn was trying to explain "It just... surprise me not to remember that from the start" he scratched his head. "uhm...."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian slammed his hand on the deck, visibly upset.  "Elena, I could have -walked- through that barrier unharmed, but I was feeling cocky and let my ego get the better of me.  I know I didn't murder him myself, but I damn well helped by breaking that barrier down."
> 
> Sebastian thumped his hand on the deck again.  "You aren't the only one to doubt their actions.  I'm supposed to be a Cleric, blast it all!  I'm the one trained from a young age to be the light and hand of a benevolent God in the world, not some adventurer out to massage my own ego."
> 
> He fell silent and stared off into the sky.



Barbaneth looked to Sebastian, not really sure what had happened or what he was talking about. He watched the Cleric for a moment as Elena spoke and then when she paused with the words, _"Uh... we should check on Maddy. If she's ill maybe you could help her..."_ he spoke. 

*"I think that just the stress over all of this is getting to her,"* Barbaneth said, *"she'll be fine, just needs her tea."*



soulnova said:


> "No , I mean..." Lyn was trying to explain "It just... surprise me not to remember that from the start" he scratched his head. "uhm...."



*"We both drank a lot, I think that comes with the territory is all." *She leaned in and kissed his forehead.* "Are you...how does your head feel?"* she rubbed back his hair, feeling his head for any over abundance of warmth.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 8, 2009)

_"Uh... we should check on Maddy. If she's ill maybe you could help her..." he spoke.

"I think that just the stress over all of this is getting to her," Barbaneth said, "she'll be fine, just needs her tea."
_

"Tea?" asked the Cleric.  "Is there a kitchen on this ship?  Though I'll bet that Luemus may know how to make some damn good tea."

(Knowledge Nature may help in the making of tea)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2009)

"ahhh, Sebastian took away the soreness" he said "He might help you if you have a head-ache"

----

"I'm lucky it wasn't mine..." Elena said referring to Holly. "I would surely have gone to gate's of the Temple" she sighed. "You three should stay in Kotir.... You need to protect your child now. Let the fighting to us."


----------



## materpillar (Aug 8, 2009)

Luemus moved out of the way as Glenn stormed out of the room.  He leaned casually against the wall as everyone talked about the last night.  Aparantly a knight had gotten himself captured by glenn, interigated, and finally killed by Dee.  Interesting.  He zoned out.

_"Tea?" asked the Cleric. "Is there a kitchen on this ship? Though I'll bet that Luemus may know how to make some damn good tea."_

Luemus twitched back into the present.  Tea?  Luemus had never made that before.  Maybe he'd give it a shot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 8, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> _"Uh... we should check on Maddy. If she's ill maybe you could help her..." he spoke.
> 
> "I think that just the stress over all of this is getting to her," Barbaneth said, "she'll be fine, just needs her tea."
> _
> ...



Barbaneth looked to Sebastian,* "There is a kitchen in the bar area of the ship, I was going to head there next and warm her up something. Holly is tending to her right now. The girl seems in relatively good spirits for someone who just went through all that she has." *



soulnova said:


> "ahhh, Sebastian took away the soreness" he said "He might help you if you have a head-ache"



*"Actually I woke up fine, I guess some things just run in the family, with all the drinking they did at parties and the like,"* Cissinei said,* "But I guess we will have to tone it down, it was a bit much." *



soulnova said:


> "I'm lucky it wasn't mine..." Elena said referring to Holly. "I would surely have gone to gate's of the Temple" she sighed. "You three should stay in Kotir.... You need to protect your child now. Let the fighting to us."



*"From what it seems you all can't be trusted to conduct this fight alone, remember your without one with an eye for traps if Madeleine's not here and I've got a duty to fulfill to Pelor--Holly will be safe with your relatives in Kotir, I've discussed it with Lady Edith already." *

Edith seemed to come out of nowhere as she spoke, *"I've informed Dee already, but when we get to the island we can't take an overland route through the Mournland..." *

*"What's the Mournland?"* asked Barbaneth.

*"Some kind of massive Arcane Event left half the island of Giruvegan decimated, Arcane magic and devices are useless there at times and this ships engines are at least partly Arcane so we can't pass over without risk of crashing..." *Edith explained. 

*"Ah, well I should get on with that tea, lest I catch a scolding when I get back..."* he walked off of the deck waving a farewell to them.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 9, 2009)

Glenn wasn't in his armor, as was his custom when he wasn't expecting battle. The brightness of his long sky blue coat clashed with the solemn expression he wore on his face.

After stepping inside he closed the door behind him and leaned against it and lowered his head. "I'm sorry," he said after a moment, "I was naive and reckless. I nearly ruined everything we've fought for so far. I could have sacrificed everything for something that turned out to be almost meaningless. I failed at almost everything I set out to do. What's worse is I don't think Lamosa is the type to let a Crisis go to waste, and it may very well be than some innocent group will have the blame cast on them and suffer the wrath that should be directed me for my actions. I'm supposed to make the world into a better place, but I might have just done something to make it far worse."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2009)

Seeing that the others were breaking off to their own activities Kurgan grunted and found an open spot on the deck with enough room to work and started into slow but deliberate axe forms.

From time to time he shifted, bringing the axe up parallel to the ground, head held far in front of him.  However after a few quick cuts he abandoned it in favor of his more traditional style.

Beads of sweat formed on his bald head however the cool sea breeze kept the labor from being too exerting.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2009)

"Well, I don't think my family were heavy drinkers... the occasional beer here and there, but... well, father was a very strict man" he shrugged but he realized this was the first time in a long time since he gave his family any thought. "uh... funny"

---

"I might as well have some of that tea... we all need to relax a little" Elena said moving out with Sebastian and the rest.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 9, 2009)

Confusion moved across Heather’s face as Glenn spoke.  “What are you talking about?”  she asked him softly moving forward.  The privacy in her room letting her be more open with the man than she normally would.  

Laying a hand softly on his cheek she shook her head.  “Don’t be ridiculous.” Heather began.  “You are a good man.  No…a wonderful man.  Better than anyone that I could expect in my life.” the look of confusion faded slightly but still stayed as she placed her free hand over his heart.  “You do what you feel is right here.” she tapped lightly on his chest.  “That is all a person like you can do.  Sometimes things happen…they make those choices seem bad.  But, they aren’t.  You can only do so much then you have to let things take there course.  How can you assume to be responsible for the bad things that happen?  It’s not all your fault Glenn.  Don’t be so hard on yourself…please…you shouldn’t be…” she said the words softly but the fact that she believed them came through.  “Don’t beat yourself up…”


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 9, 2009)

"Heather..." Glenn said as she finished. The whole time his eyes stayed only on her, even in the level of darkness she maintained in her room. His gaze soften after a moment and his arms around Heather and embraced her.

The events of the night before had really been weighing on Glenn the whole day. The changes in Skylark meant that he never requires sleep anymore, and even his companions thought's had dwelled on what happened even as Glenn's mind ached for rest. For the first time since the night before, his mind was at ease.

"Thank you," Glenn said as he leaned forward and kissed Heather.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2009)

Edith looked over in the direction of Elena. *"Not sure what all of this is getting at, but it would be nice if we didn't have to worry about everyone here worrying about what's done. If you messed up in the past, you messed up and there's no way around it--I know I've made my mistakes but we just have to learn to get over it." *



soulnova said:


> "Well, I don't think my family were heavy drinkers... the occasional beer here and there, but... well, father was a very strict man" he shrugged but he realized this was the first time in a long time since he gave his family any thought. "uh... funny".



Cissinei started to wonder, she'd never heard him mention his mom or dad before. *"Where is your family?" *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2009)

"weeeell..." Lyn folded his arms "My father must be back at home. He never liked the idea of moving out" ((I didn't gave the town a name)) "He wanted me to be a Wizard... I started studying with an old man but I eventually realized I could do things on my own, without the need of spell books... sooo. I just went to pass the time. ALthough He thaught me Draconic and Undercommon..." Lyn explained to Cissy. "When my dad saw I was doing magic, he got at excited and decided to send me to a magic academy... but I didn't like the idea. I mean, I would have to stay there studying day and night and... simply not my style!" a chill seemed to get lyn's spine. "gah... oh well... I run away from home after that. I started to hear about this group of 'heroes' in the next town so I went to follow them... That's when I found Elena and Luemus"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2009)

Cissinei looked over at Lyn, *"Seems like you were all set up to have my life..."* she said, *"Although I can't imagine you carrying a spell book and doing things out of it, could you imagine me being a Sorceress?"* she chuckled. *"I'd be so bad at it..."*

The whole time she spoke she was tugging at the bottom of her dress nervously. It was a purple dress that was long and see through over the shoulders and upper chest, it had a spider web design in the same area. One of the dresses she had bought with Lyn back in a small village.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2009)

"Naaaah, you would be a good sorcerer. Better than me being a Wizard! That's for sure! I already told you a zillion times, you have the power inside" Lyn assured Cissy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Edith looked at Glenn and then at Heather and finally over in the direction of Elena. *"Not sure what all of this is getting at, but it would be nice if we didn't have to worry about everyone here worrying about what's done. If you messed up in the past, you messed up and there's no way around it--I know I've made my mistakes but we just have to learn to get over it." *



((Heather and Glenn are in Heather's room, the door's closed, and Glenn's leaning against it. Edith can't see anything))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> ((Heather and Glenn are in Heather's room, the door's closed, and Glenn's leaning against it. Edith can't see anything))



((I'll just edit it))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 10, 2009)

Letting her hand slide up his chest Heather moved her arms around his neck and let her hands tangle in his hair as she met his kiss, deepening the passion of it.  Holding him tightly a tear slid down her cheek causing her to press tighter to him.  After several moments she broke the kiss but stayed, held tightly in his arms.  “You’re tired…” Heather whispered softly, her voice deepening with the passion she felt.  “You should get some sleep.”  For a moment she thought on the best action to take.  “You…you can stay here…if you like…” she said the words quietly, keeping her arms tightly around him, only her toes touching the floor.

A slight huff could be heard from the bed along with the whisper of fur on the blankets as Coia slid of the bed and settled onto the rug on the floor.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 10, 2009)

Meanwhile, Sebastian was hunting through the stores of the ship hoping to find some tea.  "First thing I do" he mumbled.  "Is buy some stores and hire a cook, maybe some crew.  Then get the ship painted."  

1d20+4
20+4 = 24 (Woot.  I think he found tea leaves)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

The tea leaves were right out in the open on the shelf in the kitchen area of the ship, the kitchen's never been used before and one can tell. Part of it wasn't even stocked correctly and there were foods lying around in crates.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 10, 2009)

Sebastian looked around and sighed.  This was going to be interesting.  He would busy himself with things like lighting a stove, boiling water, steeping leaves--all boring things that I'm not going to bother writing about.  How exciting could it be anyhow?  It's not like the Hand of Vecna is in the cupboard.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2009)

Glenn lacked both the will or the desire to reject an offer like that. He nodded wordlessly in agreement and stepped beside Heather and carried her bridal style to the bed and laid her down on the same place she was resting before he came in. After taking off his coat he climbed in the bed and joined her on the side the Coia had previously been laying on.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

Elena looked over Sebastian's shoulder to see what he did. "It's been a while since I've been in a kitchen" she confessed. "I did know how to cook for my father and me... but that was years ago"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 10, 2009)

Sebastian shrugged.  "Tea's easy.  Dead leaves, hot water.  Steep them in a bag.  You pick up a few things living at a Temple Academy.  Animals were more my thing though--only spent a bit of time in the kitchens because I thought one of the girls in the class ahead of me was cute."  

He squinted, waiting for the water to boil.  "She graduated ahead of me, went off into the world, and was torn to bits by zombies.  Not the best way to go."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

"Ouch... yeah, not a nice way to go" she looked around the kitchen. Maybe there was something she could do too. "Maybe some eggs... is still morning. We could have some breakfast. I'll do some scrambled eggs for everyone" she started to look for a bowl and a pan to make the eggs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

The little Dwarven Bartender watched them curiously from just outside of the kitchen. He didn't know what they were doing or for what purpose they had even taken the ship nor did he care as long as he was making the drinks and getting his tips.


soulnova said:


> "Naaaah, you would be a good sorcerer. Better than me being a Wizard! That's for sure! I already told you a zillion times, you have the power inside" Lyn assured Cissy.


*"It's all learned power, and power from outside sources, I've just learned to call and control it..."* she paused. *"What do you think Elena and the others are doing?" *


----------



## materpillar (Aug 10, 2009)

Luemus followed Elena and Sebastian into the kitchen and sat down against a wall with a good vantage point of what they were doing.  He wasn't used to a kitchen so watched them closely with all the weird devices, while listening to their small talk. 

_He squinted, waiting for the water to boil. "She graduated ahead of me, went off into the world, and was torn to bits by zombies. Not the best way to go."

"Ouch... yeah, not a nice way to go"_

A grimace passed Luemus's face.  His own experience being mauled half to death by a large pack of zombies wasn't the most enjoyable memory.  Luemus looked over at sebastian trying to clear his mind, as the clerk's water started to boil.  "Could you make some tea for me while you're at it? I'm curious to see what it's like."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

"you want some eggs too Luemus?" Elena asked while she scrambled the eggs. "let's see what else can I add to this..."

----

"uhm... how long did Edith say we would reach that city of hers?" asked Lyn at Cissy, not very sure. He heard that it was going to be days... what could he do in the meantime?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "uhm... how long did Edith say we would reach that city of hers?" asked Lyn at Cissy, not very sure. He heard that it was going to be days... what could he do in the meantime?


*
"I think that she said a week," Cissinei said, "It must be way out there if its going to take us that long," *she added. *"We should be lucky that we're not being required to take a boat. It'll be a long trip, how shall we pass the time?" *She kissed Lyn just to the side of his lips.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 10, 2009)

When Glenn laid down beside her, Heather instinctively snuggled up to his side, laying her head on his chest.  She could hear his heartbeat beneath her head and chuckled gently.  “I knew you had a strong heart…” she said the words then leaned up on her elbow to look down at him.  Heather’s other hand gently traced down his face and neck, resting gently on his chest.  Her eyes roamed over his features before she sighed laying down once more.  “Sleep if you like.  I won’t leave…” she paused biting at her lip gently for a moment.  “Or whatever you want to do…” she let the words hang leaving everything up to him.


----------



## materpillar (Aug 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "you want some eggs too Luemus?" Elena asked while she scrambled the eggs. "let's see what else can I add to this..."


Luemus shrugged.  "Sure. "  Feeling rather useless at the moment he got up and scrounged around for something to add to the eggs while Elena watched them.  "I'm not the best cook... what exactly goes well in eggs?"

He'll take 20 on search and bring over whatever Elena suggests


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

"Uhm... baccon, ham... maybe some sausages. If you want I can put some tomato in it" she told Luemus. It felt strange to be in the kitchen cooking. 

-


> "It'll be a long trip, how shall we pass the time?" She kissed Lyn just to the side of his lips.



Lyn almost jumped back in surprise. "Are we really...? I mean... "  maybe he was thinking too much. "Don't you think maybe we are taking this too quickly? ...First Kissing and... now sex?" he lower his voice so no one else would hear. "are you sure you want that?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn almost jumped back in surprise. "Are we really...? I mean... "  maybe he was thinking too much. "Don't you think maybe we are taking this too quickly? ...First Kissing and... now sex?" he lower his voice so no one else would hear. "are you sure you want that?"



She glared at him,* "I think I need to leave you alone with your thoughts..." *she said as she stood up. *"That's not what I was thinking...at all, I mean I can't believe you...ugh." *She walked off from him.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

"Whaaat?" he looked dumbfounded. "But...but you're the one making the advance and kissing and saying we have a week to spent the time... what else did you expect me to think?" !

"Stupid... stupid..."  Lyn will hit his forehead with the palm of his hand.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

Cissinei actually goes down the the cargo hold and wedges herself down inbetween some boxes and sobs. Somehow (well because the cat can sense her) Poe finds her way to Cissinei and tries to cheer her up.

Dee's voice sounds over the magical com system that is distributed through out the ship, *"Morning all, we are now a mere eight days from Kotir and the Island of Giruvegan and it looks like its going to be smooth sailing..." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2009)

"Heather..."

He does not hesitate so much as he commits himself. He has no reason to hesitate. He knows well that she is aware of the rules, and any rest he needed could wait. 

He began to kill Heather and began to lean over her. Unable to see as well anyways, he allowed his hands to trace the features his eyes could not make out so well. He proceeds at a slow, sensual pace, keenly aware that she may choose to stop before things got too far, but also because he wanted to savor every moment. If she does not object, he continues until she becomes his wife.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

"Oh Maggie... why are you the only female that understands me?" he asked to the rat besides him. She gave a squeal. "No, I doubt a slice of cheese will cheer her up" maggie squealed sad.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

Madeleine stumbled into the kitchen of the ship holding her head with one hand and a piece of paper in the other hand. There was something written on it, scribbled in elvish. She paused and looked at everyone in the room,* "Just got word from Calloway," *she said, *"It seems that the paper does work when ripped in half as I thought." *

She held the paper up and began to read it, *"...'Still in Sumtra. I've not seen any sign of an invasion force--but I completely lost Desi, she ran off to somewhere or other and when I went after her she had vanished, I searched everyone and it was like she never existed. I know I saw her run in this place and there was only once exit....must have been a trap door somewhere. I don't know what she's into, but stay underground and I'll keep my ear to the back streets, if anything else comes up I will tell you'..."

"...'Calloway'." *

*"What do you think that all means?" *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

Elena shrugged, the eggs cooking. "No idea.  Why would Desi ran off?" she hadn't meet Desi that well. Not even Calloway... so there wasn't much she could add.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

Poe got down from Cissinei's lap and went to go and find Lyn. The cat was unable to communicate with him, of course. But she could try and goad him into following her back. The car passed close to his leg on the inside dragging herself along his leg. 

When she walks back out she glances up at the Sorcerer and meows quietly, trying to get him to follow. 



soulnova said:


> Elena shrugged, the eggs cooking. "No idea.  Why would Desi ran off?" she hadn't meet Desi that well. Not even Calloway... so there wasn't much she could add.



*"Seem's suspect to me,"* Madeleine said. *"I just hope that she doesn't know where we are if she plans to turn on us." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

"I dont understand. I didn't talk with Desi and Calloway... where exactly are they?" Elena asked MAddy.

---

"Poe... what's the matter boy? Is it Cissy? Do you think I should talk to her? I mean... I dont want her to get the wrong idea..." he followed the cat back to cissy,


----------



## Kuno (Aug 10, 2009)

Ignoring the thought of protest that nagged at the back of her mind, Heather smiled slightly. _ ‘Fear…’ _she thought to herself was all it was.  It was after that single word that all thought left her and she functioned on instinct alone.  Heather let her hands roam over Glenn, responding to his touch.  Every objection was gone, from that moment on she belonged to him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "I dont understand. I didn't talk with Desi and Calloway... where exactly are they?" Elena asked MAddy.



Madeleine shot Elena a slightly annoyed glance, *"Calloway says their still in Sumtra, we left them there only about four days ago..." *



soulnova said:


> "Poe... what's the matter boy? Is it Cissy? Do you think I should talk to her? I mean... I dont want her to get the wrong idea..." he followed the cat back to cissy.



Cissinei was sitting down between the crates of food and supplies in a space barely large enough for her to crawl into. She looked up as Lyn approached and Poe hopped up on to the side of a crate. 

The cat looked back at Lyn and then flicked her head to point to Cissinei. 

Cissinei turned away trying to hide her face, *"So is that what you think I am? Some kind of whore?"* it was obvious she'd been crying.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2009)

Glenn continued on. Although Heather was giving herself to him, Glenn was also giving himself to her in other ways. With one act they where entering into a Union, for better or for worse. With no objections to their union, Glenn pressed on in a very sensual manner until their union was complete.

_Fade to Black..._


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

"What? You are no whore! Why you girls think that when someone wants sex is must be a whore or a pervert!?" he raised his arms. "No Cissy, you are not a whore... what's wrong in wanting some sex? I know I do but I was under the impression that if I did anything and went wrong, your sister and Elena would castrate me _with their hands_"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "What? You are no whore! Why you girls think that when someone wants sex is must be a whore or a pervert!?" he raised his arms. "No Cissy, you are not a whore... what's wrong in wanting some sex? I know I do but I was under the impression that if I did anything and went wrong, your sister and Elena would castrate me _with their hands_"



*"We're not ready to go that far yet," *Cissinei told him, *"But--I do like kissing and holding hands and maybe we could cuddle up and just talk or something...just for now you know?" *

Poe jumped onto Cissinei's head and started to swat around in her hair as if out of control, *"Poe! Stop it!"* she grabbed at the cat and pulled it away. 

Around the same time, Lyn began to feel odd and Maggie started to become frantic. 

*"What's wrong with them?" *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

Maggie squealed at Lyn. She could talk to him of what was happening. "What's wrong Maggie? did glenn fell down the deck?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2009)

Maggie doesn't know what is the matter and can't seem to answer Lyn correctly either, her words are garbled and broken. 

A moment later Edith's voice came in over all of the ships orbs,* "We're about to hit some kind of Arcane storm...these things don't usually get this far from Giruvegan but if it did it could still be nasty, everyone needs to come in doors and find a safe place to sit...this could get bumpy..." *

_Of course, Glenn and Heather won't have noticed, but she ship suddenly tipped back and begin to climb higher into the sky. The sound of rain started outside. _


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2009)

"Oh no... NO NO NO" the ship inclined and Elena had to balance the pan with the Eggs so it wouldn't spill all over the floor. "We better light off the stoves!" 

"Wha the..." Lyn got a hold in the crates "is this safe? We should get back to the others" he told Cissy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2009)

*Kurgan - Deck of the Airship*
Balance:
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20-6
11-6 = 5




Kurgan focused on his workout, mostly oblivious to his surroundings.  He is caught off-guard when the ship suddenly tilts skyward, he steps ackwardly trying to keep his balance and continue his routine but ends up tumbling in a heap and rolling a bit down the deck of the ship.

After a brief burst of particularly colorful Dwarven profanity, he rights himself noticing for the first time that the sky was tinged green, light brightly by flashes of lightning all around.  He decided perhaps that this was a sign that he should call his workout done for today and break his fast with a drink and perhaps some food.  He headed off of the deck down to the bar area below.


*Kara - Cockpit of the Airship*
Noticing the Airship's sudden flight change Kara diverted herself to the cockpit of the airship to see what is going on.  She entered quickly, keeping her face as calm as possible against the strangeness of the ship, "Is everything okay?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Oh no... NO NO NO" the ship inclined and Elena had to balance the pan with the Eggs so it wouldn't spill all over the floor. "We better light off the stoves!"
> 
> "Wha the..." Lyn got a hold in the crates "is this safe? We should get back to the others" he told Cissy.



Cissinei bounded up clutching her cat, *"Holly...she's in the bedroom right? I think I should go sit with her, she's going to be scared."* She went to walk off, *"You can come if you want." *



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kurgan - Deck of the Airship*
> Balance:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Once he makes it back inside he spots Pellegri seeming rather lost, she even seems to have no heard the announcement. 

*"This is a big ship dwarf man, where are you going?" *



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kara - Cockpit of the Airship*
> Noticing the Airship's sudden flight change Kara diverted herself to the cockpit of the airship to see what is going on.  She entered quickly, keeping her face as calm as possible against the strangeness of the ship, "Is everything okay?"



Out the window of the bridge Kara will notice swirls of green clouds and arcing lightning cutting across the sky. Dee is at the helm of the ship and glances back over her shoulder to speak, *"Everything's just wonderful, love, it looks like we've hit a spot of ruddy weather." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2009)

"I must confess Im not good for comforting... but ok" Lyn followed Cissy to look on Holly.

Elena made sure the breakfast was safe. "Is this... normal? I mean, we got some bad weather with the ship I came to whitefall... that didn't end up good"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2009)

Dee took the ship into a climb again trying to move further up through the storm. After a moment she leveled out. 



soulnova said:


> "I must confess Im not good for comforting... but ok" Lyn followed Cissy to look on Holly.



They found Holly and Barbaneth in their room but Madeleine was no where to be found. Cissinei walked over and picked up the small child balancing her off to the side of her body, *"Where's your mum?"* she asked Holly. 

"getting tea!" Holly replied. Then she pointed to Lyn, "he's funny..."



soulnova said:


> Elena made sure the breakfast was safe. "Is this... normal? I mean, we got some bad weather with the ship I came to whitefall... that didn't end up good"



Madeleine stood there, still appearing slightly annoyed. More than likely it was because of her headache, *"I don't even know what an Arcane Storm is, but all of this rocking can't be good for my headache."*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sebastian sighed.  "And it was turning out to be such a nice day.  I was going to lie out in the sun...doing nothing."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2009)

"I'll go to talk to Edith. Serve yourself guys" she left them the cooked eggs. "Anyone want to follow?"

---

"Oh, you bet I'm funny! You have seen Maggie, have you?" he showed the rat. Maggie gave a bow and started to dance in her back legs in Lyn's hand. "isn't she magic?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Oh, you bet I'm funny! You have seen Maggie, have you?" he showed the rat. Maggie gave a bow and started to dance in her back legs in Lyn's hand. "isn't she magic?"



Cissinei pointed and showed Holly the tiny rat,* "See, Maggie's just like Poe...only a rat." *

Holly looked to Cissinei curiously, "a rat?" she asked. She clapped a little as Maggie continued to dance.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2009)

*LYN - Holly's room*
"She is not just a RAT. She's a MAGIC rat. She's smarter than lots of people, that's for sure!" he was proud of Maggie. She squealed singing happily:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWxkv3fPsag[/YOUTUBE]

"Oh Maggie, you are so great" there were almost TEARS in Lyn's eyes. Almost.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Once he makes it back inside he spots Pellegri seeming rather lost, she even seems to have no heard the announcement.


*Kurgan - Just inside the deck entrance*

*"This is a big ship dwarf man, where are you going?" *
Kurgan eyed the floating ball of light oddly then shrugged to himself, "thought I'd get a morning drink and meybe a bit of food.  Weather seems to be a tad rough out there, not fit for a Dwarf."  Though he was a stranger to sea travel (let alone air travel) there was something comforting about the walls of the ship that reminded him of his underground home.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Out the window of the bridge Kara will notice swirls of green clouds and arcing lightning cutting across the sky. Dee is at the helm of the ship and glances back over her shoulder to speak, *"Everything's just wonderful, love, it looks like we've hit a spot of ruddy weather." *


*Kara - Cockpit*

Kara shivered slightly, "strange weather they have here.  Is the ship alright?"  An unconscious memory of the ship voyage through the storm rose in her mind, "can we go around it or find shelter?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sebastian could probably be found in the cargo hold of the ship, leaning back against a crate, drinking tea.  It was alright tea.  Not his best, but tea was never for that sort of thing.  Tea was for being hot, and calming--not tasting.  The rocking of the ship scarcely disturbed the Cleric.  It wasn't so bad, this rocking about business, if you were inside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2009)

*Kurgan - Entering the Galley/Kitchen/Bar/Whatever*

Kurgan entered the room and trudged up to the bar rain still dripping from his armor.  He produced a few coins and slid them across to the bartender.  "Mug o' mead if you will good barkeep.  Take some of the chill from me bones."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2009)

*Elena in corridor*
Elena walked throught the corridor in her way find Edith. She wanted to know if there was something she could do or to learn more about these strange storms.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2009)

soulnova said:


> *LYN - Holly's room*
> "She is not just a RAT. She's a MAGIC rat. She's smarter than lots of people, that's for sure!" he was proud of Maggie. She squealed singing happily.
> 
> "Oh Maggie, you are so great" there were almost TEARS in Lyn's eyes. Almost.



Holly seemed oddly creeped out by what the mouse was doing, she clutched at Cissinei's shoulder and grimaced. After a moment the creature seemed to just lay down in Lyn's hands and stop dancing. She seemed unable to take the cues from Lyn or even understand him at this point. 

Cissinei looked to Lyn, *"Do you feel like...something is weird." *



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kurgan - Just inside the deck entrance*
> 
> *"This is a big ship dwarf man, where are you going?" *
> Kurgan eyed the floating ball of light oddly then shrugged to himself, "thought I'd get a morning drink and meybe a bit of food.  Weather seems to be a tad rough out there, not fit for a Dwarf."  Though he was a stranger to sea travel (let alone air travel) there was something comforting about the walls of the ship that reminded him of his underground home.



Pellegri sighed, *"Fine Dwarf man, I shall accompany and keep you safe!"* she said in a matter of a fact tone. The two of them headed down the hall. 



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kara - Cockpit*
> 
> Kara shivered slightly, "strange weather they have here.  Is the ship alright?"  An unconscious memory of the ship voyage through the storm rose in her mind, "can we go around it or find shelter?"



Edith sighed, "Oddly the storm isn't the only problem, there are times when these storms have dimensonal gates in them but they're not formed right, the stress could shred the hull apart." 

*"Eh," *Dee said,* "Sounds like we've got a busy day ahead of us." 
* 


The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian could probably be found in the cargo hold of the ship, leaning back against a crate, drinking tea.  It was alright tea.  Not his best, but tea was never for that sort of thing.  Tea was for being hot, and calming--not tasting.  The rocking of the ship scarcely disturbed the Cleric.  It wasn't so bad, this rocking about business, if you were inside.



After the incident in the kitchen, Madeleine takes her tea back down to her room to find out if Holly and Barbaneth are fairing well in the storm. 



soulnova said:


> *Elena in corridor*
> Elena walked throught the corridor in her way find Edith. She wanted to know if there was something she could do or to learn more about these strange storms.



It's not lone before Elena reaches the ships brigde to find Elena and Edith near the control for the helm and Kara off to the side watching intently.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2009)

*Lyn - Holly's room*

"meh..." lyn sighed and made Maggie to go back inside his clothes. "Indeed" he spoke in draconic with Cissi "There's must be somthing wrong with this child if she doesn't like a awesome singing rat" he said sitting at Cissi's side. Maddy  came into the room. "Welcome back" he greet her.


*Elena - Bridge*
"How are you girls?" she asked to Kara, Dee and Edith. "Is there something I can help you with?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2009)

soulnova said:


> *Lyn - Holly's room*
> 
> "meh..." lyn sighed and made Maggie to go back inside his clothes. "Indeed" he spoke in draconic with Cissi "There's must be somthing wrong with this child if she doesn't like a awesome singing rat" he said sitting at Cissi's side. Maddy  came into the room. "Welcome back" he greet her.



Cissinei looked at him, *"I think tis the storm, its wreaking havoc with our powers." *

When Madeleine enters she greets Lyn and moves to take Holly from Cissinei. She lifted the girl and held her against her body,* "There's some breakfast down in the cafe area of the ship if you want it, I am going to try and put Holly down for a nap, she's been up a long time." *



soulnova said:


> *Elena - Bridge*
> "How are you girls?" she asked to Kara, Dee and Edith. "Is there something I can help you with?"


*
"Not really, just trying to keep us from crashing into the sea and dying in a watery wreck," *Dee said. 

Edith grimaced, *"Do you need something, Elena?" *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2009)

Lyn - Holly's room
"Maybe a little" Lyn didn't want to dwell much in the matter. He felt somewhat hurt for Holly's reaction. "we better let her sleep" he made ready to leave the room.

Elena - Bridge

"Nah... I just feel weird doing nothing" she answered Edith. "Oh well... I'll be back there with Luemus and Sebastian if you need us" Elena then left.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pellegri sighed, *"Fine Dwarf man, I shall accompany and keep you safe!"* she said in a matter of a fact tone. The two of them headed down the hall.


Kurgan grunted and started on his drink.  "It's a free ship, I suppose."  He takes a deep draw from the mug and muttered "gonna be a long trip I think."

After another long drink he rose slowly, "Kitchen's that way right?  Could use some grub I suppose."  He made his way to the kitchen area still holding his mug swallowing from time to time.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Edith sighed, "Oddly the storm isn't the only problem, there are times when these storms have dimensonal gates in them but they're not formed right, the stress could shred the hull apart."
> 
> *"Eh," *Dee said,* "Sounds like we've got a busy day ahead of us."
> *



"Is there anything I can do to help?"  Kara asked hesitantly, she wasn't really familiar with ships.  "Is there a--" she paused searching for the term," --crows nest?  Or something?  I've got a fairly keen eye if there's a use there."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2009)

*Elena - Cargo Hold.*
"I'm back..." she told Sebastian. "Seems like we can't do a thing around here. Do you still have some tea left?" she asked trying to calm herself. "We are not well suited for inactivity..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 13, 2009)

*In The Cargo Hold, by some crates
*
Sebastian put down his own teacup, and pointed to a clay teapot sitting on the ground.  Fortuitously, there were also two or three empty teacups (Go figure).  "I believe there is some tea left."  He poured a cup and offered it to Elena "I've neither cream nor honey, but this stuff is alright...eight days or so till Kotir was it?  The dullness of such a journey should be refreshing, just like the time on that...thing that ran on rails."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2009)

She accepted happily the cup of tea. "Don't worry, if I ever took tea it was like this... my father liked it very simple" she gave a small sip and enjoyed the taste. 

"Ah, yes, the rails... At least the weather wasn't trying to cast a spell on us" she joked although she didn't understood much about this magic storm. "We should find something to pass the time... I mean, where's the rest of the group? I haven't seen Lyn since he stormed out screaming at the lamps. And now that I think of it... neither Glenn."  She sipped again.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Sebastian shrugged.  "Don't know where Glenn went off to, but hopefully he might reflect just a little.  Though, on and off, I did gather that him and that girl Heather seem to be a bit of an item."

The Cleric took another sip.  "Oh, and that slap earlier, it stung.  I'm not sorry that I said what I did--it needed to be said, but for what it's worth, I'm sorry that it hurt you."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2009)

"Ah, yes... I think there's something going on between them, but..." she blushed a little "... ... I don't know..." she shrugged.

"ah... I'm really sorry. I didn't mean to hurt you, but it really... affected me... I'm sorry" she felt ashamed and looked at the tea in her cup for a while. She couldn't face him now.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Sebastian sighed "I've noticed...that people who hold to something very strongly, like a faith, or just their own self-confidence, sometimes pursue one or two things to the exclusion of other things.  It happens with Paladins sometimes--and anyone who feels that they are on a sort of mission."

More tea.  "Only problem with that sort of feeling, is that sometimes you lose sight of the little things--like Nimbus.  You aren't the only one to choose poorly.  We chased Lamosa far and wide, yet never thought to go back and free the giant.  Those bodies weren't more than a few days dead."  

Sebastian looked around the hold for a moment, and then continued.  "Besides that Elena, having regrets and guilt, marks you as a good person in my view.   Guilt drives away the darkness that sometimes ensnares our hearts.  When a man or a woman has neither guilt nor regrets the wrongs they've done, they are no longer a man or a woman, but a monster."

He placed his now empty teacup on the floor and smiled.   "Rest assured Elena Endari, you are far from becoming a monster--even though you might have made a deal with one."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2009)

Elena listened with attention. She sipped again from the tea hearing Sebastian. She then suddenly remembered something. 

_"To live in the heat of battle is to live without regret."_ she said with a little nostalgia "... That's what _he_ taught me when I started to train" she said looking at her sword. She wouldn't part with it even if this was a peaceful travel. "Like to think that he meant I could get killed.... so I had to live to the max, so when the time came, I had no regrets...."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Sebastian cocked his head to one side.  "Sounds about right.  Regret has no place in a battle.  I suppose the trick is picking them wisely."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2009)

A warm fussy feeling filled Elena's body. It was the thought that maybe his father wasn't that bad. She was the living proof. Everything she knew about life,  about the battle and honor, he had taught her that. "Sometimes I pray I could find him again...to ask him" she sipped the tea again "... but with Edith now... I don't know if it's the best idea"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Sebastian poured himself more tea.  "Even if you did find him, do you think you'd survive his answers?"  The Cleric took another drink.  "Some questions are much bigger than they seem."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2009)

"I really doubt he can hurt me more" she sighed with a little sadness. 

"Maybe my heart is blind or something... but I still miss him" she stared at the tea. "You know... he didn't want me to fight at all. He would always dismiss the idea and told me to get it out of my mind. But I pushed... I felt I HAD to learn. It's almost a need..." she looked up at Sebastian. "That's what I fear now. That I would end up like him."


----------



## materpillar (Aug 13, 2009)

*Luemus - Cargo hold/kitchen area*
Luemus looked up from absentmindedly picking at his empty plate as Elena strolled into the room again.  There hadn't been so much as an attempt at conversation between him and Sebastian by either party.  Luemus didn't really care, that's how his whole last year of life had been.

However, he did listen in intently on what the cleric had to say.  While stubborn, they were pretty knowledgeable in some matters.

_"I've noticed...that people who hold to something very strongly, like a faith, or just their own self-confidence, sometimes pursue one or two things to the exclusion of other things. It happens with Paladins sometimes--and anyone who feels that they are on a sort of mission."_

It felt rather like a smack across the face, he'd never get along with these blasted god-followers.  Luemus's eyes rolled, pursuing one or two things to the utmost and ignoring others wasn't necessarily a bad thing.  However, he didn't feel like arguing and let the conversation continue on, it didn't seem that he was included anyway.

_Sebastian poured himself more tea._

Luemus took note of this, his earlier request seemed to have fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Sebastian looked around, and notice the Elf.  "Ah Luemus.  We were just drinking tea.  I think there's quite a bit left in the pot if you're interested.  Have a seat.  I've wondered what you've been up to since Dis."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2009)

((The tea was there for anyone to serve  ))

Elena smiled at Luemus. "Yeah, you have been really silent all this time. This could be a good time for a story" she giggled "We have the time".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn - Holly's room
> "Maybe a little" Lyn didn't want to dwell much in the matter. He felt somewhat hurt for Holly's reaction. "we better let her sleep" he made ready to leave the room.



They leave the room and Cissinei looks to Lyn, *"Okay, where should we go next?" *she asked. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan grunted and started on his drink.  "It's a free ship, I suppose."  He takes a deep draw from the mug and muttered "gonna be a long trip I think."
> 
> After another long drink he rose slowly, "Kitchen's that way right?  Could use some grub I suppose."  He made his way to the kitchen area still holding his mug swallowing from time to time.



Pellegri followed him about the ship and directed him as best as she could to the kitchen. 



EvilMoogle said:


> "Is there anything I can do to help?"  Kara asked hesitantly, she wasn't really familiar with ships.  "Is there a--" she paused searching for the term," --crows nest?  Or something?  I've got a fairly keen eye if there's a use there."



Edith looked back,* "Just got to keep the whole thing steady really." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2009)

*Lyn - outside Holly's room*
"I have NO idea" he said leaning back in the wall. "It would be much easier if we could train magic and the like, but with this storm I dont think that will be the case". Maggie climbed out of his tunic unto his shoulder. "I dont know... do you have any book I could read? _Normal _books?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pellegri followed him about the ship and directed him as best as she could to the kitchen.


Kurgan looked through the food stocks briefly for an adequate breakfast.

He ended up mixing some flour and water into a "dough" of sorts and adding a handful of broken up dried meat.  Shaping it into a pan he set it on the stove to cook.  Largely it looked bland and unappetizing, but edible.

With a few minutes of cooking the concoction hardened into a brick-like consistency.  Satisfied he picked up the "bread" cursing slightly at his burning fingers and gnawed on one end.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Edith looked back,* "Just got to keep the whole thing steady really." *



Kara nodded and bowed out politely, "I'll keep out of your way then."  She slipped out of the cockpit quietly wondering if there was anything else going on to keep her mind occupied during the storm.


----------



## materpillar (Aug 13, 2009)

((I apologize in advance for any hideous grammar errors.))
*It was Luemus, in the kitchen, with the story*



The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian looked around, and notice the Elf.  "Ah Luemus.  *We were just drinking tea.*  I think there's quite a bit left in the pot if you're interested.  Have a seat.  I've wondered what you've been up to since Dis."


((That was a bit obvious wasn't it?  Luemus has been in there the whole time. xD ))

Luemus looked at the chair with distaste.  He didn't particularly care for them, however it obviously wasn't a malicious invitation and would have been rude to decline.  He moved himself over to the table.  Kytae gave him a disapproving look and followed.



soulnova said:


> ((The tea was there for anyone to serve  ))
> 
> Elena smiled at Luemus. "Yeah, you have been really silent all this time. This could be a good time for a story" she giggled "We have the time".



Luemus managed to cover his look of mild horror by reaching for the tea pot a pouring himself a cup.  To be honest he'd have rather had another mist butcher crawl out of the teapot and start attacking him than this.  At least he'd have known how to react to that.  "To be honest, I didn't really feel I had much to add to the conversation."  He took a sip of tea and frowned, before setting it a bit farther away from himself on the edge of the table.  Revelation, he didn't care much for tea.  "Please excuse what is probably going to be a lame story.  Remember I barely an adult and not well practiced."

He leaned back in the chair.  "Most of the last year hasn't been very interesting.  Mostly a highly unsuccessful wild goose chase.  And I suppose that's where I'll start.  A year of failure to accomplish... well... anything.  I figured it was time to head back to where my whole adventuring career started.  No not steinroad, my little section of the forest where I'd been beaten half to death by orcs.  To check up on things, see if Gruumsh was keeping his end of our little contract, which is to have this plot of nature completely unharmed."  

((I believe sebastian knows about the whole luemus-gruumsh deal.  If not Luemus will inform him of that))

"I'm sad to say I didn't manage to make it back.  About a day or so away, someone managed to take that bearded devil's trident from me while I was, as you know it, sleeping.  You might have noticed its absence."  

He motioned towards his back.  

"I don't quite know why they wanted it or how they managed to take it without me noticing, but the fact remains that they did.  That trident had quite a bit of sentimental value to me.  I figured my forest would still be around, but the tracks of the thief wouldn't be.  After a few days of following them they led into a rather close-by city.  After sniffing around for a bit it turned out some nobleman or otherwise famous somebody had already bought it."

"I tried several times to get an audience with him, and was refused every-time.  I don't quite remember the specific reasons, but they were quite retarded.  I mean truly horrible, along the lines of 'no your hair is black'. I tried a more direct approach by simply showing up at his front door.  I again was rebuked.  Standing on the front step, in a city I didn't care for, continually ignored, I was at the end of my patience.  I granted myself and Kytae entrance to his mansion with a little magical assistance. There I waited patiently for my audience with this nobleman."

Luemus gave kytae a questioning look.  She obviously didn't care for the story much, and had been bumping the tea cup during the majority of the story. After the brief pause he continued...

"He showed up seconds later lightly armored, with several thugs and my trident.  I didn't blame him for this, since I had just blown open his front door.  I started to explain the situation about the trident with whatever humility I could manage.  How it was evil, I'd be willing to pay whatever to get it back.  Apologies for the door.  I'd pay for that too.  However, I'd barely managed to begin when he stabbed me for no real reason."

Luemus didn't seem to notice himself rub his left shoulder.  "As I believe you might recall Elena, getting stabbed with that trident isn't a pleasant sensation.  That stab was good enough for the thugs to try and jump Kytae and I.  I'm sure no one left that brawl unscathed, but no one left it dead.  We managed to slip back out the front door, and it turned out that that nobleman was rather influential, or I'd broken one too many laws.  Either way the guards weren't happy.  Avoiding them while turned in animal form is a joke, but I figured leaving the area for a while was in my best interest.  The simplest route sent me right to those airships."

Luemus glanced around hoping his audience wasn't bored to death.  One of them was pretty close (the non-humaniod one).  Kytae had gotten the courage to try some tea herself and was actively licking at the tea in Luemus's cup.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2009)

*Elena - Cargo Hold
*
"ohhh" Elena was really surprised. "I can tell you... it was far more interesting than what Lyn and me did. We just, like... wandered off. Helping some town here and there... Small thugs. Then I had a lead of my father here in Whitefall... I didn't expect to find my MOTHER instead."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 14, 2009)

Sebastian scratched the back of his head.  "Heh.  Seems that trouble finds us, or we find it."


----------



## materpillar (Aug 14, 2009)

*Luemus - kitchen*
Luemus let out a sigh of relief and then chuckled at Elena's statement.  "Small thugs eh?  Fallen angels and giant butchers.  What exactly constitutes a threat then?"  He glanced over at Kytae who had just knocked over his now obviously empty tea cup.  She gave him a demanding stare. Luemus let out a sigh as he refilled the cup and put it in-front of her.  "Speaking of trouble..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2009)

After the story and all  Luemus and the others tried to pass the time however they could. Cissinei and Lyn found cards and books in the cargo hold along with some clothes and other things like a ball and even some cigarettes. There seemed to be at least something to pass the time. 

The ship cleared the storm less than an hour after they hit it. Sure it was a rough ride but the ship and its crew came through unscathed. Edith and Dee took turns running the ship and at times, because the course was straight and there was little to worry about, they would sleep near the helm to rest while the ship just flew dead ahead. 
*
Days and days passed...

*There were spots of land below but nothing significant and then near the end of the eighth day there was land. It was late at night when they spotted the land shrouded in a great cloud of green mist. Edith had been sitting behind Dee when it came into view, first as a line of green on the horizon and then growing into a land mass. 

*"There it is, you're going to have to circumvent the mist..." *Edith said. 

Dee nodded, *"Aye, can't have this thing going down like that,"* Dee said. She begin to steer to the side of the island just to avoid any of the mist's effects. 

Edith stood, *"I want to go do something,"* she said. She made her way back through the ship, it was late and she tried to move quietly. Edith entered Elena's room. 

*Elena's Room *

*"Wake up,"* she rocked Elena lightly, *"I want to show you something." *


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Heather's Room*

As the ship came in for a landing Glenn reached over the Heather and combed his fingers threw the hair of his sleeping bride. During the past week the man had seldom left the room and the two had spent much of their time together either entwined or embraced.

Glenn kissed Heather, meaning to gently wake her, and said, "I think we're almost there."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 14, 2009)

“Mmmm…”  Heather moaned softly wrapping her arms around Glenn and gave a bit of a pout.  “Already?  I guess the fun time is over…”  she sighed deeply before kissing him once more then stretched.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2009)

((we're not quite landing yet, in fact it will be hours before the ship does.))


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 14, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?Mmmm??  Heather moaned softly wrapping her arms around Glenn and gave a bit of a pout.  ?Already?  I guess the fun time is over??  she sighed deeply before kissing him once more then stretched.



Glenn snakes his hand beneath the covers and coiled it around her waist and said, "You know, we're not landing yet. Maybe we have time for another round of fun before we join the others and give them the good news."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2009)

"uh?" Elena opened her eyes quickly. She was used to be on guard even now. She couldn't shake a 3 year old habit from her in just a week. Seeing it was Edith and no immediate danger she relaxed. "Ah, is there something wrong?" she stood up and took a blanket around her to leave the room.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2009)

Edith motions to her, *"No I just need to you to come to the bridge,"* she tells her.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2009)

Elena follows Edith to the bridge. "What time is it?" She had just gone to bed a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

*"Not sure,"* Edith says quickly as they come onto the bridge. Dee stands at the helm half watching what she is doing but also smoking a cigarette and messing with some food on a plate as if bored. 

When Elena enters Dee turns back to see, *"Elena?" *

*"Step back from the helm Dee,"* Edith says. 

Dee yawned almost losing her cigarette, *"Aye, I suppose, but don't be doing anything too odd with me ship..." 
*
*"Elena, go up there and take the helm,"* Edith says pointing to the large metallic wheel. *"Go on." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2009)

"WHAT?" her eyes widened. "But I don't know... I have never!" she babbled very shocked of the turn of events. "what if-- ah.... a-alright...." she went ahead and took the wheel with a little fear.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

Suddenly it seemed as if there was a sound like someone was snoring in the room. Dee had fallen asleep in the large ornate chair directly behind the wheel. The cigarette still burning in her mouth. Edith walked by and took it, putting out on the deck floor. 

She then walked over to Elena, *"Don't tense up on the wheel,"* she moved Elena's arms, *"if you're stiff your more likely to make jerking reactions and turn too hard." *

Edith stepped in closer taking the wheel around Elena and showing her how to make subtle movements,* "See its more or less like a moving a boat and its easier than steering a horse. You've steered a horse I'm sure. The thing is, we're locked in at this altitude, if we wanted to go down we just bring the ship to a stop and flip the wheel, when we crank it then, it lowers or raises the ship instead of taking us right or left."*


----------



## Kuno (Aug 15, 2009)

An almost lusty chuckle escapes from Heather as she wraps her arms around his neck.  ?I think I have awakened a monster??  she says the words softly while kissing his left cheek then his right one and gently the tip of his nose.  ?You turned out perfect?? Heather finished by answering him with a passionate kiss.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2009)

Elena didn't say anything. She nodded to every direction Edith gave her, following her instructions. "Ok... now what?" she gulped. Elena wasn't made for this kind of ship. "I am a fairly good rider, but this is... well... too big and too high for my tastes" she joked a little.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

*"There's more complex movements, but sleeping beauty would have to show them to you," *Edith acknowledged Dee, *"She's the one who seems to be a natural at this but you're doing really good."*

*"One of the best things about being up this high is that there's not much we can run into,"* Edith chuckled. *"Now take us around to the left around the island, we need to try and steer clear of that mist..." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2009)

"Alright..." she sighed trying to focus her dexterity in the wheel. She moved the ship to the left, avoiding the mist. Then when Edith gives the signal, she will start lowering the vessel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

As they pass the northern part of Giruvegan the entire mass of land seems to be shrouded under the green glowing mist, its so bright that the light reaches up into the ship. 

After several more moments, they seem to pass the mist and the entire half of the island where it resides. They follow the coast line around until they reach the spot where Edith instructs Elena to head inland. 

They make their way over land for almost an hour before Elena is told to land on the outskirts of what looks like a blustering little city, its almost dawn now. 

Edith slaps a hand to Elena's shoulder,* "You did really good got us there in one piece on your first try, this is the city of New Kotir,"* she said, *"The mountains and their cold air kept the mist from flooding over to this side of the island, its what protects us." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2009)

She looked at the mist amazed at the quantity. "Its... a LOT" she said while goin inland and lowering the ship. "I mean... what the hell happened to end up like that?" she asked perplex. "Should we tell the others we arrived?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

Edith grimaced, *"Nah, let them rest. If you want you can go back to bed too, I think Dee will be fine here alone,"* she said.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2009)

*Elena Bridge/corridor*
Elena smiled warmly. She went back with her blanket to her room, but she stopped midway outside Sebastian's room. She raised her hand to knock, but did nothing. She stood there watching the door for a small time and then went on to her room.


***


*Lyn -His room*
Lyn stretched out yawing, it was early in the morning but his stomach was growling. "morn, mag" he said to the rat. She was still sleeping in the pillow. He left the room, almost dragging his feet to the kitchen to get bread and maybe some water. He was walking with his eyes almost closed, as if they didn't want to open up.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2009)

After taking some breakfast and realizing the ship wasn't moving at all, Lyn went to the nearest window to realize they had finally arrived. "YES!" he ran and knocked on Cissy's door. "We are here at least! Wake up Cissy!!" he was really loud and anyone sleeping in the vicinity could hear him.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 15, 2009)

A yawning Sebastian traversed the corridors of the ship.  He had spent quite a bit of time in thought, and drawing up a style of shopping list should they encounter a city of suitable size.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> An almost lusty chuckle escapes from Heather as she wraps her arms around his neck.  ?I think I have awakened a monster??  she says the words softly while kissing his left cheek then his right one and gently the tip of his nose.  ?You turned out perfect?? Heather finished by answering him with a passionate kiss.



"Not as perfect as you." Glenn replied and kissed Heather again.

_Fade to black..._

Glenn hadn't noticed at the time, but by the time they finished the ship had already stopped moving. "I think we're there," he said with a hint disappointment.

Glenn caressed Heather for a moment and said, "I love you, I am glad I waited for you, and I am honored to have you as my wife."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> After taking some breakfast and realizing the ship wasn't moving at all, Lyn went to the nearest window to realize they had finally arrived. "YES!" he ran and knocked on Cissy's door. "We are here at least! Wake up Cissy!!" he was really loud and anyone sleeping in the vicinity could hear him.


Cissinei woke up and stumbled to the door of her room in her dressing gown, *"What is it?"* she asked with a groggy look in her green eyes,* "We're down on the ground now? Aren't we?"* she asked, but doesn't seem too concerned.* "I might need to lay back down,"* she reaches up to touch Lyn's cheek.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2009)

Kara woke up slowly, rubbing sleep from her still weary eyes.  It took a moment for her to register the fact that the ship was no longer moving.  Presumably that means they were here, wherever exactly here was.

She rose slowly and dressed for the day, her magical armor blending into clothing soon after it was attached.  The light weight of the mithryl was a reassuring protection.  She hoped she wouldn't need it, but the way things had been going it was better to be prepared.

She gathered the rest of her things and walked out into the common areas of the ship to see how the others were doing.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking up at Glenn, her eyes still heavy with desire she chuckled.  “I love you too…but…”  she bit at her lip slightly.  “Wife…Husband…”  Heather let the two words roll off her tongue then shook her head slightly.  “Still sounds so…strange.”  A glint of mischief could be seen in her eyes as she let her hand run down the side of his face.  “Now how did the divorce part work exactly?”  Before a look of sadness could fully descend on Glenn’s face Heather laughed and kissed him.  “I need to wash up…” She sad wiggling out from under him and starting about her day, her spirits higher then normal.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2009)

Glenn rolled over and watched Heather get up. Shaking his head at her he chuckled and said, "You know that would be a lot less funny if weren't so sexy, _wife_." Glenn climbed out of bed and said, "Hold on, I'll join you, and before you say anything don't worry. After that I don't think I've got a choice but to behave myself."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2009)

“You better behave!”  Heather says grinning at him.  “At least for a few minutes…” she poked him in the chest and turned moving toward the bathroom.  Heather looked over her shoulder and gave him a wink.  “Hurry if your coming in.  Maybe I will even by nice and let you just stand there, _Husband_.”  She paused for a moment at the words she used, a small content smile spreading across her face, before moving into the bathroom.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?You better behave!?  Heather says grinning at him.  ?At least for a few minutes?? she poked him in the chest and turned moving toward the bathroom.  Heather looked over her shoulder and gave him a wink.  ?Hurry if your coming in.  Maybe I will even by nice and let you just stand there, _Husband_.?  She paused for a moment at the words she used, a small content smile spreading across her face, before moving into the bathroom.



Glenn almost couldn't get there fast enough. Stopping only to grab something to put on afterwords, he joined his wife in the bathroom. "Watch?" Glenn questioned, "I want to participate!"

_fade to black..._

Glenn came a while later modestly dressed, cleaned up, and with a grin on his face. He moved over to where he'd squirreled away his armor during the week he'd basically been living in this room and began to lay it out on the bed. It had been nice to be out of his armor for a while, but it was needed now, even if it did take several minutes to put on.

"So, I'm thinking we need to get dressed, grab some breakfast, and meet up with the others," Glenn suggested.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2009)

While donning her clothes Heather sighed deeply and nodded a bit saddened that their week of bliss had come to end.  “Sounds like the best plan.  You do seem like you need to eat a bit more…well food anyway…”  She laughed wrapping an arm around his waist and moving her head under his arm.  Heather looked down at the bed and wrinkled her nose slightly when she spotted his armor.  “I suppose we should get that on you.” She mumbled looking up at him and reached out for it.  Beginning the process that she had come to enjoy, something she had already felt was her job.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2009)

"Well the way I see it, we will have another week of bliss during our trip back to Whitefall once we've finished our business here." Glenn draped his arm down Heather's side to her bottom and gave it a playful pinch before saying, "Its something to look forward to anyways, gives me some good motivation to finish up our work here as fast as possible."

"Alright, lets get started," as he began to pick out the tunic that needed to go on first.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2009)

“Hey!”  Heather squeaked out when he pinched her.  “Watch yourself or you will need to be punished!”  She smirked at him while she began to work on placing his armor.  Her hands lingered longer on his body as she tightened the straps, something she didn’t really do before.  Periodically she would give a shiver while her mind replayed parts of the past week.  “Right…” Heather mumbled.  “I think we will need that week also…so you better hurry up!”  She chuckled, stretching on her tiptoes and giving his jaw a light kiss.  “I think you’re all strapped in my can of meat.”  she giggled stepping back and looking at him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2009)

"Well maybe I'll like the punishment," Glenn taunted as he flashed her a coy smile. He looked about as picturesque as he could. While they where dressing him, the same sorts of memories played threw his mind. "You know, I can't help but think about everything that's happened this last week. Your smell, your shapes, your taste... No matter what happens I'm glad we have this and that I was able to experience this with you."

He kissed Heather full on the mouth and said, "Lets get something to eat!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 16, 2009)

Sebastian was found meandering around the common area, drinking tea.  "Has anyone seen Deidre?" he would ask.  "I've been wanting to talk to her about something."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2009)

“Don’t tempt me…”  Heather grinned at him after the punishment comment.  As he spoke about the past week the smile faded slightly as she nodded.  “So am I…” She said softly, a gentle smile returning.  “And, I’m not ready to give it up yet.  So please be careful.  I just wish I let things happen sooner…”  She returned the kiss then giggled.  “Yes you need food!”  Heather then moved toward the door, holding his hand and pulling him with her.

It wasn’t long before they were moving down the hall and heading toward the kitchen.  On their arrival she turned to him.  “Anything you would like?”  she asked moving through and finding stuff to fix.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2009)

*In the Kitchen*

"After this last week I'm going to need my energy!" Glenn said with a smile and a little wink. "Steak and eggs should do the trick!" Glenn was a little excited as he took a seat on a bar stool near a counter. This was the first time Heather was going to cook for him.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2009)

*Lyn - Cissy's room.*

"Oh, C'mon!" he took her hand before she could touch him, and he started dragging her out of the bed. "Let's go! I was about to die of boredom! I want to see this '_kotir'_. We have had enough rest already, Pleeaaaaaaaaaaseeeee"

----

*Elena - Kitchen*
Elena came behind sebastian. "Actually, I think Dee might be sleeping at the Bridge. That's the last place I saw her" she told the cleric. "Good morning, by the way..." she greeted Glenn and Heather there too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

soulnova said:


> *Lyn - Cissy's room.*
> 
> "Oh, C'mon!" he took her hand before she could touch him, and he started dragging her out of the bed. "Let's go! I was about to die of boredom! I want to see this '_kotir'_. We have had enough rest already, Pleeaaaaaaaaaaseeeee"



Cissinei seemed confused by his actions, *"I'm hardly decent, I'd have to put on clothes first," *she told him. Cissinei changed over behind a screen in the corner of the room and stepped back out in a black dress with a shawl about the shoulders. 

Her eyes still seemed heavy with sleep, *"Alright, I guess we can go now." *



soulnova said:


> *Kitchen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edith stepped in with a beaming smile, she had heard them talking down the hall, *"Morning all,"* she said in a more cheerful than normal tone. *"Dee is still passed out in the Captain's chair." 

*Edith gave a little nod and smile to Elena.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2009)

*Elena- Kitchen*
Elena greeted back Edith with a motion of her head. She was starting to regard Edith as a comrade.


---
Lyn had his tunics already so he just grabbed Cissy as "gently" as he could by the wrist. They passed in front of the kitchen. "We'll give a small walk!" he told back at the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn had his tunics already so he just grabbed Cissy as "gently" as he could by the wrist. They passed in front of the kitchen. "We'll give a small walk!" he told back at the others.



Cissinei followed along behind him, tired. She didn't speak much either. The city of Kotir was near the ship and it wasn't like the other cities they had seen. The buildings were built higher, as if stacked and they lined the streets. Nothing in the town seemed under four stories tall. 

*"This is such drab architecture, everything is so square!" *Cissinei said. 

((think Victorian London, but much smaller))



An old man on the corner chuckled, "Newcomers. When Old Kotir was destroyed we decided to build up instead of out since there wasn't much land around here that was suitable for huge buildings." 

The old man didn't really say more and wandered down the street. All of the buildings were between 10 and 4 floors from what Lyn and Cissinei could see and there were horse drawn carriages leading everyone around. Occasionally an airship taxi would pass like there were in Sumtra.

The city streets were covered in cobblestone and as they walked they passed a blacksmith. Kotir was like a different world entirely.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2009)

Lyn had a huge smile in his face. "The wait was worthwhile!" he walked along the streets with Cissy, looking up most of the time. This was his kind of city. Big, huge, tall. "These are awesome" he said pointing at the 10 floor buildings.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Edith stepped in with a beaming smile, she had heard them talking down the hall, *"Morning all,"* she said in a more cheerful than normal tone. *"Dee is still passed out in the Captain's chair."
> 
> *Edith gave a little nod and smile to Elena.



"Well that's a bother" Sebastian frowned.  "Though I suppose it would be best to let her sleep.  I had been hoping to talk to her about taking on some crew here, I can't operate one of those tube things, and it occurred to me over the past several days that we might not want to be seen roaming about the place in a Templar airship--so maybe a little shopping expedition might be in order, maybe get a little paint or something."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2009)

*Elena - Kitchen*

She looked up impressed. "I actually thought on something similar. Maybe rename the ship... change details and color... I dont know how hard would it be for us, though. Maybe with Lyn and Cissy's help would be easier" 

"I'm going with you then... We could find those kids in the way"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2009)

*In the kitchen...*

“Steak and eggs it is…”  Heather mumbled moving through the kitchen and getting what she needed.  Soon the kitchen was filled with the aroma of the food.

“Changing the ship would be a great idea.  But, really…how many of these things are flying around?  And, we don’t know if they are regulated…” Heather flipped the steak as Coia came in.  Giving a small whine he thumped his tail.  “Oh fine…” she said tossing him a bit of the meat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn had a huge smile in his face. "The wait was worthwhile!" he walked along the streets with Cissy, looking up most of the time. This was his kind of city. Big, huge, tall. "These are awesome" he said pointing at the 10 floor buildings.



*"This is more than a bit freaky...I'm not sure how I like it," *Cissinei said as she glanced around. *"Its so...different..." *



The Space Cowboy said:


> "Well that's a bother" Sebastian frowned. "Though I suppose it would be best to let her sleep. I had been hoping to talk to her about taking on some crew here, I can't operate one of those tube things, and it occurred to me over the past several days that we might not want to be seen roaming about the place in a Templar airship--so maybe a little shopping expedition might be in order, maybe get a little paint or something."





soulnova said:


> *Elena - Kitchen*
> 
> She looked up impressed. "I actually thought on something similar. Maybe rename the ship... change details and color... I dont know how hard would it be for us, though. Maybe with Lyn and Cissy's help would be easier"
> 
> "I'm going with you then... We could find those kids in the way"



*"There's a method for painting ships that our army uses, but even then this is a prototype, it would still stand out." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2009)

*Elena - Kitchen*
"Maybe Luemus could transform some of the wooden parts. I have seen him do that with trees and other stuff..." she said siting down with a glass of water.

*Lyn - Streets of Kotir*
"How could you not like this? It's... HUGE" Lyn couldn't erase the smile in his face. "hehehee... would you like to look for some magic school? I bet they have some around here... I want to know what these guys are capable of"  he asked Cissy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

soulnova said:


> *Lyn - Streets of Kotir*
> "How could you not like this? It's... HUGE" Lyn couldn't erase the smile in his face. "hehehee... would you like to look for some magic school? I bet they have some around here... I want to know what these guys are capable of"  he asked Cissy.



Cissinei seems utterly uncomfortable, *"Couldn't we get some food or something first?"* she asked. She worried about what kind of awkward foods this place possessed. Did they even eat foods?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2009)

"yeah, of course" Lyn nodded at Cissy and started to look (or smell) for a place where they could have breakfast.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kitchen*
Dee enters looking shattered and almost too tired to walk. She stumbles across the floor and grumbles to acknowledge the others in the room, the sound she makes is neither a greeting or even a word. 



soulnova said:


> "yeah, of course" Lyn nodded at Cissy and started to look (or smell) for a place where they could have breakfast.



There were cafes all over, on the ground floors of many of the buildings. It wouldn't be hard for Lyn and Cissinei to find one to go eat at.  The streets were filled with people and carriages and it's hard for them to just make their way down the packed streets but they find a diner at the corner and enter. The place is without a bar and it seems to be just made up of tables and booths with a little counter separating the rest of the place from the kitchen. 

A plucky waitress skips up to them, "Hey, I can seat you right over here, just follow me!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kitchen*

"I think we may need to modify the ship pretty heavily," Glenn added in between salivating at the smell of the food being prepared, "with all of the amenities this ship has aboard it, I would dare say its better equipped as a pleasure yacht than a war ship."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kitchen*
Dee glanced around worried, "Now wait just a minute, Love. Why are we modifying my ship?" her exhaustion showed in her voice. "What are we going to be doing to the ship?" she asked then. 

It was starting to rain outside, it rolled in hard and sudden. A small demonstration of why it was _the rain continent. _


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 18, 2009)

*In the Kitchen Area*

Sebastian smiled.  "But I had thought of that Edith.  We don't have to appear innocuous, just dangerous enough to look like a bunch of vicious flying pirates.  Pirates don't cause political tensions as far as 'm aware."  

_
Dee enters looking shattered and almost too tired to walk. She stumbles across the floor and grumbles to acknowledge the others in the room, the sound she makes is neither a greeting or even a word._

Dee glanced around worried, "Now wait just a minute, Love. Why are we modifying my ship?" her exhaustion showed in her voice. "What are we going to be doing to the ship?" she asked then. 

He saw Dee go by and began to greet her.  But he quickly gathered that she was in a foul mood this morning.  The Cleric briefly devoted his attention to pouring tea.

_
Dee glanced around worried, "Now wait just a minute, Love. Why are we modifying my ship?" her exhaustion showed in her voice. "What are we going to be doing to the ship?" she asked then. _

Sebastian offered her a cup of tea.  "We..." he suggested "...are not going to do anything.  You on the other hand have been driving yourself to exhaustion piloting this vessel for the past eight days or so, and are entitled to take the day off."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

"Can't be arsed, there's work to be done around here. I doubt a ship like this was made for long range trips like that...we're going to have to start keeping her in the water longer instead of up in the air constantly...I might go crawl around in the engine, see if anything looks worn..." Dee said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Can't be arsed, there's work to be done around here. I doubt a ship like this was made for long range trips like that...we're going to have to start keeping her in the water longer instead of up in the air constantly...I might go crawl around in the engine, see if anything looks worn..." Dee said.



"You could" offered the Cleric "...see about hiring a small crew.  I'm sure there's more than enough funds in the chest in the cargo hold for that."  He frowned.  "...you're going to work yourself to death Dee."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

"Last crew I had went and got themselves slaughtered almost lost my _niece _in the process," Dee said. "I suppose I could go out and do something, be nice if I could meet some decent men in this city." 

Edith smirked, "I might have to arrange for a meeting between you all and the King...he's going to wan to speak with you about the events that happened in Renrig."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 18, 2009)

_"Last crew I had went and got themselves slaughtered almost lost my niece in the process," Dee said."I suppose I could go out and do something, be nice if I could meet some decent men in this city."_

Sebastian thought for a moment.  She did have a point.  "They needn't be your crew--if you feel that way about it.  With that said, I thought it might be good for overall morale if we had a few functionaries on board, as well as perhaps someone to go traipsing about in the engine room when things break.   And if anything happens to them, fate can blame me."

He smiled.  "As for today, why don't you go shopping with myself and Elena?  There were some important things I've been meaning to buy, yet haven't had the time to."

_
Edith smirked, "I might have to arrange for a meeting between you all and the King...he's going to want to speak with you about the events that happened in Renrig." _

Sebastian facefaulted.  "You're getting nobility involved in this affair?  That's going to bring even more people into this sordid feud with the Templar."  He was clearly against the idea.

He poured himself some tea and took a sip.  "Anyhow I suppose I should share what I've gathered so far about the Templar, and the...things..."  

Sitting down in a chair, he began to elucidate to those present about his conversations with Penelope in Sumtra and about the rumors of a magic horn that summoned certain creatures.  "The things come from the ether and take the shape of peoples' base desires.  Thus I was thinking it might be right to ward the ship against such things."
_
OOCly:  Sebastian is sharing pretty much his knowledge of the things_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

Dee sighed, "I suppose we could go into town and maybe find a crew." 

Edith folded her arms, "Well the King would have to at least meet you, know why there's a Templar ship on his land." She glanced around, "Also, its not as if the Templar haven't tried to take over down here before."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 18, 2009)

Sebastian sighed.  "And I was so looking forward to having a look through the shops."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 18, 2009)

Tossing the steak on a plate, Heather began to cook up the eggs.  “Well we don’t want to offend the King of the land.  That could cause more problems then we need.  So a few of you should go.”  She flipped the eggs once again before thinking.  “A crew would be good also.  Or like the good cleric said at least a few to hired hands to help out around here.” Heather moved the eggs from the pan on to the separate plates.  Turning off the burner she set the plate with the steak and eggs in front of Glenn and kept a plate of eggs for herself.  “And, we definitely need to change at least the appearance of this monstrosity.”


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2009)

*Elena - Kitchen*
"What about a dragon head... That seems dangerous enough, don't you think?" Elena giggled at the thought. "Well, are you still want to go shopping in this weather, Sebastian? We should hurry before it gets worse..." she looked outside "... damn... is heavy... We need something to cover ourselves... "


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Sebastian gave a little laugh  "It's raining?  Well then we'll just have to bundle up nicely, and spend a bit more time in each shop."  Clearly the though of getting a little wet didn't deter the Cleric one bit.  "Although...if no one else wants to go, I'll just see about getting things done myself.  Deidre, what do you call someone skilled in the design and repair of one of these airships?  I thought we might want to hire a professional to see to any repairs or modifications."

He would make his way into town


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2009)

"I think Edith would be a great help to show us the way around Kotir" Elena will follow Sebastian to find whatever they need for the ship and to learn more about the city.

-
Lyn - Cafe
Lyn ran into a Cafe when it started to rain. "Woah... that was quick! Well... now that we are here we should make ourselves comfortable" he winked at Cissy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 19, 2009)

Taking a knife and fork, Glenn goes after the egg first, cutting it up and allowing the youl the break as he mixes in the cooked whites with the yolk. After he finishes up the egg he starts cutting up the stake and mixes it around with the left over egg yolk. After taking the first bit of steak mixed with egg yolk Glenn stopped. 

"I married a great cook!" he declared and went back to eating.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian gave a little laugh  "It's raining?  Well then we'll just have to bundle up nicely, and spend a bit more time in each shop."  Clearly the though of getting a little wet didn't deter the Cleric one bit.  "Although...if no one else wants to go, I'll just see about getting things done myself.  Deidre, what do you call someone skilled in the design and repair of one of these airships?  I thought we might want to hire a professional to see to any repairs or modifications."
> 
> He would make his way into town



Dee stares at him, *"I had never seen an airship till I came here, I wouldn't know who builds them,"* she said. 



soulnova said:


> "I think Edith would be a great help to show us the way around Kotir" Elena will follow Sebastian to find whatever they need for the ship and to learn more about the city.



They make their way into the town and are dazzled by the same sights that Lyn and Cissinei were. The tall buildings and strange architecture. The city looks new, nothing here seems to be over the age of fifteen years old or so. 

The sky is gray above the city and its drizzling, as they pass on the street at man comments, "It's always raining, always bloody raining." 

Kotir is large, but not expansive like Sumtra was. The streets are cobbled and the sounds of horses feet clomping against the ground as they walk filled the air. 

There weren't any shops on this side of town it seemed, there were restaurants and apartments. There was a sign at one corner pointing that the market place was to the right. 

This whole time Dee just glanced around the city without saying anything, she was probably still a bit tired. 



soulnova said:


> *Lyn - Cafe*
> Lyn ran into a Cafe when it started to rain. "Woah... that was quick! Well... now that we are here we should make ourselves comfortable" he winked at Cissy.



Cissinei seemed a little confused by his statement, not offended but she didn't know exactly what he wanted, *"What do you mean?" *she asked.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2009)

Lyn - Coffee
"Some hot coffee, of course! With this weather is excellent! Or maybe tea? To be honest Im sick tired of Sebastian's tea. No offense but is just too simple for me..." 


Elena- Streets
"The sign says to go there" she pointed to the right. "Uhm..." she looked around a little distressed. "This is too tall" elena commented in low voice... "...And too wet, hehe" Sure, there was some curiosity on her part to know her 'birthplace', but until a lil more than a week ago, her birthplace was back home. Home. 

The word echoed in Elena's mind. It had been a while since she had somewhere to call home. Will she ever find a place like that again? She looked up at the rainy skies and the cobbled streets. No, this wasn't home. It just didn't feel right.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 20, 2009)

_There weren't any shops on this side of town it seemed, there were restaurants and apartments. There was a sign at one corner pointing that the market place was to the right.

This whole time Dee just glanced around the city without saying anything, she was probably still a bit tired._


*Sebastian -- Streets*

Sebastian saw the sign, "I suppose we ought to go to the market place first.  They'll probably have some things there, and perhaps we can find a lead on a shipwright or mechanic there, anything you're looking for Dee?."  He would lead them towards the marketplace, keeping an eye out for someone who looked...useful.  He was hoping to find a street urchin, someone who knew Kotir well.

Diplomacy:  
1d20+13
12+13 = 25 (Should be enough to make a random indifferent person friendly)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn - Coffee
> "Some hot coffee, of course! With this weather is excellent! Or maybe tea? To be honest Im sick tired of Sebastian's tea. No offense but is just too simple for me..."



*"I don't think I had any of it ever,"* Cissinei said, *"But if you want coffee then order it." *

The waitress chuckled and the two of them and led them to a table and then asked Cissinei what she wanted. She placed a simple drink order of water and the waitress was off. 
*
"Think I am going to ask Dee if we can all stay in the city for a few days, at huge hotel rooms or something,"* Cissinei said, *"been too long in the ship." *

Poe had been left to sleep on the airship. 




soulnova said:


> *Elena- Streets*
> "The sign says to go there" she pointed to the right. "Uhm..." she looked around a little distressed. "This is too tall" elena commented in low voice... "...And too wet, hehe" Sure, there was some curiosity on her part to know her 'birthplace', but until a lil more than a week ago, her birthplace was back home. Home.
> 
> The word echoed in Elena's mind. It had been a while since she had somewhere to call home. Will she ever find a place like that again? She looked up at the rainy skies and the cobbled streets. No, this wasn't home. It just didn't feel right.



Edith had come with them to help lead the way and now she spoke as they walked admiring the city, *"New Kotir, despite its size was only built fifteen years ago,"* she said. *"The Warforged and the Dwarves helped, but its a marvel to the spirit of mortals that something so grand came up practically over night." *



The Space Cowboy said:


> *Sebastian -- Streets*
> 
> Sebastian saw the sign, "I suppose we ought to go to the market place first.  They'll probably have some things there, and perhaps we can find a lead on a shipwright or mechanic there, anything you're looking for Dee?."  He would lead them towards the marketplace, keeping an eye out for someone who looked...useful.  He was hoping to find a street urchin, someone who knew Kotir well.
> 
> ...



Edith looked to the Cleric, *"So what are we looking for, Brother Sebastian?" *


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 20, 2009)

Sebastian shrugged.  "Someone who is knowledgeable in the maintenance and operation of airships.  I was also going to see about finding some crew who could operate those tube-things on board.  I wanted to bring you lot along because, I don't know much about what makes a good ships' crew."

_"The Warforged and the Dwarves helped, but its a marvel to the spirit of mortals that something so grand came up practically over night." _

"Now that you mention it...what's a Warforged?  I've never heard of something called a Warforged."

As the group walked, he mumbled something.  His hand brushed against Dee's shoulder, giving her the benefit of an _Endure Elements_ spell.  "You look like hell Dee.  Maybe we should find you a massage parlor or something."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian shrugged.  "Someone who is knowledgeable in the maintenance and operation of airships.  I was also going to see about finding some crew who could operate those tube-things on board.  I wanted to bring you lot along because, I don't know much about what makes a good ships' crew."
> 
> _"The Warforged and the Dwarves helped, but its a marvel to the spirit of mortals that something so grand came up practically over night." _
> 
> ...



Edith smirked, *"There's an airship building yard at the opposite end of the city, perhaps a cab ride is in order?" *

When he asked about the War forged she glanced around as if to find someone and then said, *"There's none here now, but a war forged is a sentient, fully living construct. They were build at the end of the last great wars here and some more were built to help with construction. There's literally thousands of them and they live in peace within the Mournland because their bodies aren't effected negatively by the mist." *

There was no cab and they walked making their way to the ship yard,* "It's just ahead really, might take a while like this." *

Sebastian spoke to Dee and she turned to him with bags under her jade eyes, *"Thanks, love,"* she said sarcastically. *"But what I really need to find is a man..."* Dee's shoulders were slumped forward.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2009)

"Those warforged sound like Lars... things that came to life. I miss that sword" she let out a sigh.



> "Thanks, love," she said sarcastically. "But what I really need to find is a man..." Dee's shoulders were slumped forward.



Elena pats Dee in the back. "Well, we should take that cab thing..." she still had to get used at so many things flying around. She hoped these cabs were dragged by horses. SHe would feel safer like that.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2009)

Eating her eggs, Heather chuckled at Glenn’s compliment.  “Thanks.  It was one of the chores I had to do growing up…”  she let the comment fade off as her mind went back to that time.  She then began to pick at the eggs rather than eating them.  

With a sigh Heather stood and began to wash the dishes she used.  Forcing herself away from that time she put another smile on her face.  “So what would you like to do now?  Explore the town?” she said the words over her shoulder as she washed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2009)

Kurgan looked out at the city silently from the deck of the airship.  Though still unused to the idea of having companions to fight alongside the nagging twinges of regret tugged at his emotion.  Apparently they had chosen the safe route, the way of the coward.  Running and hiding from an enemy they perceived as too much to fight.

And while logically he understood the position, their enemies were numerous and well equipped, this came to precious little solstice for him.  For a score of years now he had devoted himself to mastering his art.  

To some he knew he came off as a frenzied berserker seeking nothing more than to satisfy an intangible bloodlust but the truth was that his combat was meticulously balanced.  Each swing precisely measured and each step weighted in balance against the tempo of battle.  While slow and awkward to some, his short legs danced truly a testament to his skills and a show of faith and dedication to his god.  His weapon no mere 'giant axe' but Deladaraugh, his partner that he knew as intimately as any man ever knew another.

And yet here they were, he as useless hiding on the ship as surely Delandaraugh was rusting in the rain.  Both of them confined to their sheathes unnaturally.

Still rust could be worn off through effort and they could not hide here forever.  Clanggedin had a plan for him yet.  He had a duty to be ready when the time was called.

He looked up at the rain falling from the sky.  Didn't care much for the rain, things would feel better in a nice dry cave.  Still he had work to do.  Silently he began the familiar movements of his warm-up axe routine.  The long axe leaving arcs of water in its path as it slices through the rain.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

*In the City Streets: *
The cabs are actually airships for the most parts they come to find out but the ship yard really wasn't that far away. It could be seen in the distance now as they walked. Dee seemed visibly angry as they continued. 

*"I don't know who Lars is really," *said Edith, *"But War Forged are like people, they have rights, they fall in love...they do most of the things a Human or Elf or Dwarf can do...they're just not...living in the truest sense of the word." *

None of the creatures seemed to be on the street at this time for her to show them. 

*Outside the Airship with Kurgan*
The rain seemed to intensify. A cold wind swept from the North and moved down past Kurgan. As he continues to practice his style and fighting someone approaches from behind slowly and he can hear the squish of their feet in the damp mud. 

The figure pauses a few paces back and calls out to him in Dwarven, "Hello there, Dwarf?" its a feminine voice and a bit of a sing song tone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Outside the Airship with Kurgan*
> The rain seemed to intensify. A cold wind swept from the North and moved down past Kurgan. As he continues to practice his style and fighting someone approaches from behind slowly and he can hear the squish of their feet in the damp mud.
> 
> The figure pauses a few paces back and calls out to him in Dwarven, "Hello there, Dwarf?" its a feminine voice and a bit of a sing song tone.



Kurgan spends a moment finishing the strike pattern before stopping.  He balanced his heavy axe across his shoulders and turned slowly to the voice.  He replied in a cautious Dwarven, "well met stranger.  What brings you out in this miserable weather?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan spends a moment finishing the strike pattern before stopping.  He balanced his heavy axe across his shoulders and turned slowly to the voice.  He replied in a cautious Dwarven, "well met stranger.  What brings you out in this miserable weather?"



Kurgan turned to face a thin Elven woman, her black hair was pulled back into a haphazard ponytail. She had one hand propped against her hip and stepped a few paces closer, "I happen to live out in this weather," she said still speaking in Elven. 

"I was traveling when your ship passed over and caught my attention," she added, "My name's Mara'thael..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Kurgan turned to face a thin Elven woman, her black hair was pulled back into a haphazard ponytail. She had one hand propped against her hip and stepped a few paces closer, "I happen to live out in this weather," she said still speaking in Elven.
> 
> "I was traveling when your ship passed over and caught my attention," she added, "My name's Mara'thael..."



((I'm assuming she's speaking Dwarven as you said in the other post))

"Name's Kurgan, Axesworn to Clanggedin Silverbeard."  He nodded slightly to the woman, "I'd offer to show you the ship but I don't rightly know it well meself.  Fair bar by Dwarven standards, I don't know if it would stand to an Elf's palate though."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2009)

> Dee seemed visibly angry as they continued.



*Elena - Taxi cabs*

Elena approached Dee and talked in low voice so only she could hear "Dee... are you sure you are alright? We could just go ahead while you rest in the ship." Elena was visibly concerned by Dee's state. "You deserve a good rest, you know"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 21, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Eating her eggs, Heather chuckled at Glenn?s compliment.  ?Thanks.  It was one of the chores I had to do growing up??  she let the comment fade off as her mind went back to that time.  She then began to pick at the eggs rather than eating them.
> 
> With a sigh Heather stood and began to wash the dishes she used.  Forcing herself away from that time she put another smile on her face.  ?So what would you like to do now?  Explore the town?? she said the words over her shoulder as she washed.



Glenn finished his plate as Heather began. While she was cleaning her dishes he walked up behind her with own and sat them near the sink on the counter and gave her a hug from behind, resting his chin on her shoulder.

"Exploring the town sounds like a great idea. And while we're at it we can spread the stories of Aaron to the people." 

"You know I when I went to Whitefall I was a little disappointed that no one had heard of Aaron. My fore-runners have been taking part in the same quest as I for a few generations now. It may be that I was the first to travel to Whitefall. But, perhaps they've made their mark here."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'm assuming she's speaking Dwarven as you said in the other post))
> 
> "Name's Kurgan, Axesworn to Clanggedin Silverbeard."  He nodded slightly to the woman, "I'd offer to show you the ship but I don't rightly know it well meself.  Fair bar by Dwarven standards, I don't know if it would stand to an Elf's palate though."



She smiled, "I'm sure that it would be fine...so what brings you out into this lousy weather to practice?" she asked. "Dwarves aren't the biggest fans of the elements and something like this could cause your armor to rest." 

Her Dwarven pronunciation and speech is so good that if Kurgan weren't looking at an Elf he would have been sure he was talking to one of his kinsmen. 



soulnova said:


> *Elena - Taxi cabs*
> 
> Elena approached Dee and talked in low voice so only she could hear "Dee... are you sure you are alright? We could just go ahead while you rest in the ship." Elena was visibly concerned by Dee's state. "You deserve a good rest, you know"



Dee sighed, *"I assure you, I'll be fine--now I don't want to hear about it again." 
*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2009)

Elena - Taxi
"Alright...alright" she wasn't convinced but she let it pass. If Dee was so sure about, well... she should give her the chance. "How long will it take us in these cabs?" she asked Edith.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 22, 2009)

Leaning back against Glenn for a moment Heather sighed.  “Well you will have to spread the message.  I’m still learning about Aaron too remember.”  She leaned forward for a moment finishing the dishes and leaving them to dry.  “Though exploring could be interesting.”  A soft thud could be heard as Coia wagged his tail in anticipation of getting of the ship.

“You never know how far and wide your people have traveled.  The least we can do is search around.”  Heather spun in his arms and kissed him gently.  “Shall we then?”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She smiled, "I'm sure that it would be fine...so what brings you out into this lousy weather to practice?" she asked. "Dwarves aren't the biggest fans of the elements and something like this could cause your armor to rest."
> 
> Her Dwarven pronunciation and speech is so good that if Kurgan weren't looking at an Elf he would have been sure he was talking to one of his kinsmen.



Kurgan patted his axe with one hand, "me axe isn't suited for swinging about in the narrow hallways.  If I want to get good practice this is the only place on the ship that really works."

"As to the rain," he shrugs.  "I donna care for it much, but there's no use worrying about what ye can't change.  If you have the stock to make a dagger you don't draw plans for an axe."

"The armor's heavy enough I don't worry much about rust but if'n it starts I know me way around a forge well enough to fix it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> *Elena - Taxi*
> "Alright...alright" she wasn't convinced but she let it pass. If Dee was so sure about, well... she should give her the chance. "How long will it take us in these cabs?" she asked Edith.



*"Not more than a few moments,"* Edith commented. The ride was relatively short and when they got near the shipyard the cab came to a stop, Edith paid and they were all out in the street off to the side of the building.



Kunoichirule said:


> Leaning back against Glenn for a moment Heather sighed.  ?Well you will have to spread the message.  I?m still learning about Aaron too remember.?  She leaned forward for a moment finishing the dishes and leaving them to dry.  ?Though exploring could be interesting.?  A soft thud could be heard as Coia wagged his tail in anticipation of getting of the ship.
> 
> ?You never know how far and wide your people have traveled.  The least we can do is search around.?  Heather spun in his arms and kissed him gently.  ?Shall we then??



The two of them headed out into the city. On the way out of the ship they spotted Kurgan off to one side of the ship talking to an Elven woman. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan patted his axe with one hand, "me axe isn't suited for swinging about in the narrow hallways.  If I want to get good practice this is the only place on the ship that really works."
> 
> "As to the rain," he shrugs.  "I donna care for it much, but there's no use worrying about what ye can't change.  If you have the stock to make a dagger you don't draw plans for an axe."
> 
> "The armor's heavy enough I don't worry much about rust but if'n it starts I know me way around a forge well enough to fix it."



Mara'thael approached him slowly and squatted down in front of the Dwarf, she offered her hand out. "Its very nice to meet you then Kurgan, seems you have an interesting set of skills...farrier and fighter. Anything else I should know about?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Mara'thael approached him slowly and squatted down in front of the Dwarf, she offered her hand out. "Its very nice to meet you then Kurgan, seems you have an interesting set of skills...farrier and fighter. Anything else I should know about?"



Kurgan shakes the offered hand, "I am as Moradin made me.  I learned the forge from me father.  The rest from dedication to Clanggedin, to hope to one day be worthy of the gifts he has given me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan shakes the offered hand, "I am as Moradin made me.  I learned the forge from me father.  The rest from dedication to Clanggedin, to hope to one day be worthy of the gifts he has given me."



She nodded, her black hair bobbing up and down as she did, "I see a man of dedication. I spent some time among the Dwarves, believe it or not--it was a bit of an _eye opening prespective _to say the least. When one is so used to a culture they've grown up in, its different to immerse yourself so wholly in another." 

Mara'thael paused, "But I did rather enjoy it."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2009)

"Where to now?" Elena asked looking around once they have left the cabs behind. "I hope Lyn doesn't get lost in here" she said a little preoccupied. 

---

Lyn was finishing his coffee, enjoying it's taste. "Now now, this one is good" he inhaled the steam of the hot drink. "Did it stop raining now? Or could we stay here longer?" he asked Cissy. He wasn't paying much attention to his surroundings.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She nodded, her black hair bobbing up and down as she did, "I see a man of dedication. I spent some time among the Dwarves, believe it or not--it was a bit of an _eye opening prespective _to say the least. When one is so used to a culture they've grown up in, its different to immerse yourself so wholly in another."
> 
> Mara'thael paused, "But I did rather enjoy it."



"Glad I could help I suppose."  He looks out over the city a moment, "Where are we anyway?  I know we traveled for about a week, not sure where it is we ended up though."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Where to now?" Elena asked looking around once they have left the cabs behind. "I hope Lyn doesn't get lost in here" she said a little preoccupied.



Edith led them down into the shipyard, taking them around the outside of the entire. Huge, hulking pieces of airships were laying all over the yard, things that most of them neither recognized or could discern as anything. 

*"As I said, I don't have much experience with the Airship corps,"* Edith said. *"But there's a detachment of the military--The White Wings who actually are very adept to airship travel, maintenance and combat..." 
* 


soulnova said:


> Lyn was finishing his coffee, enjoying it's taste. "Now now, this one is good" he inhaled the steam of the hot drink. "Did it stop raining now? Or could we stay here longer?" he asked Cissy. He wasn't paying much attention to his surroundings.



It was obviously still raining outside when Lyn looked up, just not as hard as it had been before. Cissinei sat quietly watching him eat and occasionally looking out the window, the people here dressed different than what she was used to. They wore more black and solid color things than she had seen other places. 

*"I would say, let's just stay here," *she said.



EvilMoogle said:


> "Glad I could help I suppose." He looks out over the city a moment, "Where are we anyway? I know we traveled for about a week, not sure where it is we ended up though."




Mara'thael glanced towards the city off in the distance, it was barely visible through all of the rain, steam and fog. "We're on the outskirts of a city called Kotir...or New Kotir...its what remains of the inhabitants who once lived in the Mournland," she said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 22, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Mara'thael glanced towards the city off in the distance, it was barely visible through all of the rain, steam and fog. "We're on the outskirts of a city called Kotir...or New Kotir...its what remains of the inhabitants who once lived in the Mournland," she said.



"The Mournland?  That's an odd name for a place.  What do they mourn?"  Perhaps an odd question for Kurgan but it was this was the first thing that he had heard in a while that struck him as a sign.  Even if it was nothing or relevance it was worth asking about.

*--- Kara - Somewhere in the streets of New Kotir ---*
Kara moved her way quickly through the streets of the strange city.  Things had gone smoothly in finding this city and assuming what the others said in being safe from the forces of Lamosa was true they couldn't hide for ever.

In order to truly be safe and able to fight back they needed something more.  Magic, or a weapon, or something - she didn't know what - but they needed something to enable them to fight more evenly when they returned.  Otherwise they were stuck hiding and leaving initiative with Lamosa, they may be beyond his reach now, but the man was clearly ambitious.  Left unchecked who knows what would happen.

The others all had their own personal concerns at the moment, Kara could respect that if perhaps a twinge of jealousy, so it fell to her to see what they could come up with.  She continued her trek through the streets of the city looking for a lead, trying to filter the false legends from the grains of truth.

Gather Information:
1d20+19
19+19 = 38

((An unrelated side note, did we ever do anything with the body of Lenora?  Or is it still stinking up the hold?))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2009)

Elena - White Wings base
"Is it fine for us to deal with the military here? Wouldn't be a problem if we are giving the Pirate front?" she asked to Edith and Dee.

Lyn - Coffee 
"Yeah, I believe that should be the best thing we can do for now. Let the other deal with the ship for now. We deserve a time off" he smiled and drank from his cup.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "The Mournland?  That's an odd name for a place.  What do they mourn?"  Perhaps an odd question for Kurgan but it was this was the first thing that he had heard in a while that struck him as a sign.  Even if it was nothing or relevance it was worth asking about.



"The destruction of half the island through the act of some kind of arcane explosion," said Mara'thael. "I really can't be sure of the nature of what happened there." 



EvilMoogle said:


> *--- Kara - Somewhere in the streets of New Kotir ---*
> Kara moved her way quickly through the streets of the strange city.  Things had gone smoothly in finding this city and assuming what the others said in being safe from the forces of Lamosa was true they couldn't hide for ever.
> 
> In order to truly be safe and able to fight back they needed something more.  Magic, or a weapon, or something - she didn't know what - but they needed something to enable them to fight more evenly when they returned.  Otherwise they were stuck hiding and leaving initiative with Lamosa, they may be beyond his reach now, but the man was clearly ambitious.  Left unchecked who knows what would happen.
> ...



*((What exactly is she trying to gather information on?)*



soulnova said:


> *Elena - Shipyard*
> "Is it fine for us to deal with the military here? Wouldn't be a problem if we are giving the Pirate front?" she asked to Edith and Dee.



((This isn't the White Wings Base, its just a place where ships are built.)) 

*"You're not commiting a crime simply by being here, there's no way for them to tell a pirate from anyone else, and it seems that the pirate games Dee plays are your last concern with the way you might soon find yourself to be hunted." *



soulnova said:


> *Lyn - Coffee *
> "Yeah, I believe that should be the best thing we can do for now. Let the other deal with the ship for now. We deserve a time off" he smiled and drank from his cup.


*
"Time off?"* asked Cissinei, *"We just spent over a week couped in a ship, we're going to have to get out and see what this city is all about in a little while." 
*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Leaning back against Glenn for a moment Heather sighed.  ?Well you will have to spread the message.  I?m still learning about Aaron too remember.?  She leaned forward for a moment finishing the dishes and leaving them to dry.  ?Though exploring could be interesting.?  A soft thud could be heard as Coia wagged his tail in anticipation of getting of the ship.
> 
> ?You never know how far and wide your people have traveled.  The least we can do is search around.?  Heather spun in his arms and kissed him gently.  ?Shall we then??





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The two of them headed out into the city. On the way out of the ship they spotted Kurgan off to one side of the ship talking to an Elven woman.



"It looks like someone has taken an interest in Kurgan, and by his reaction I'd say he's taken an interest in her too." Glenn said with a smile.

Looking out at the town was a little amazed, "This place is pretty different from Whitefall. Someone said earlier that doesn't have a lot of access to magic. Maybe this is how Whitefall might have turned out without it. Its impressive, but in a different way."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "It looks like someone has taken an interest in Kurgan, and by his reaction I'd say he's taken an interest in her too." Glenn said with a smile.
> 
> Looking out at the town was a little amazed, "This place is pretty different from Whitefall. Someone said earlier that doesn't have a lot of access to magic. Maybe this is how Whitefall might have turned out without it. Its impressive, but in a different way."



It's not a long walk into the town for them and the rain actually lightens up slowly as they near the streets of the town. There are horse drawn carts all about the street. 

An airship zipped by over head cutting through the rain. The ship seemed to be flying low, especially with the tall buildings. Glenn and Heather reached the first cross road, Markets to the right, Palace to the left and there were some housing and food districts dead ahead.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"You're not commiting a crime simply by being here, there's no way for them to tell a pirate from anyone else, and it seems that the pirate games Dee plays are your last concern with the way you might soon find yourself to be hunted." *
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Elena - Shipyard.

"Oh well... then we should ask around for someone to assist us" she moved the wet hair out of her face. This rain was really annoying, she started to think. She started wondering how would they do to avoid catching a cold with this weather. ELena went to meet the people working in this shipyard with Edith. "We require a little help with a ship"


Lyn - Coffee
"Are you kidding?" he almost snorted the coffee. "We were trapped inside a flying box" he took a napkin and cleaned his mouth.

"... and now look at this place. I mean... I could bet they have some Arcane Academy of sorts" he said with a sly smile "If they can make ships fly, I would like know exactly how they do it_ and how to make them fall easier. I want know how to blow those bastards off the sky if I ever encounter them again_"he said the last part in low voice and Draconic with yet again that strange smile of his. Lyn sipped from the coffee again "... you can't deny that's a great way to spent the time"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 23, 2009)

In town…

Looking back toward the ship Heather thought for a moment.  “Is it really good that someone just walked on the ship like that?  I mean I seriously doubt he invited her.  Damn Dwarf…” she thought about the issues he had with her.  “Serves him right if she guts him…” Heather mumbled before turning back to the city around them.

“It would be almost beautiful if it didn’t have those damn flying things around.”  Heather looked back around her.  “I‘m just glad I had other diversions this past week.  Or I think I would have been continuously drunk.”  She glanced at Glenn then chuckled at herself.  “So what shall it be?  The market?  Or what would a good, word spreading Paladin of Aaron, like yourself want to do?”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "The destruction of half the island through the act of some kind of arcane explosion," said Mara'thael. "I really can't be sure of the nature of what happened there."



"Hmph, mages," Kurgan shakes his head.  "Always meddling with power they barely understand.  Probably Humans too I imagine?  They tend to be the hastiest and most reckless of the lot of them, I suppose that comes from the short amount of time they have to learn."

He shrugs, "I think me bones have had enough of this chill.  Going to head inside and get me a drink.  Yer welcome to join me I suppose if you want to see more of the ship."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 23, 2009)

"Hmm," Glenn thought for a second and said, "A speaker must always consider his audience when he wishes to spread his message! Going to people's homes with a loud boisterous voice tends to make people uneasy, but in a public venue like a market aren't as put off by it because they're already further from the comfort of their homes. That's not to say that you can't go to people's homes, but that requires a longer, more personal conversation. You can't beat the Market!"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 23, 2009)

Toward the Market…

As Glenn finished a sneeze brought Heather’s attention.  “Oh be nice…”  she said with a laugh to Coia, who was padding along beside them.  “Sounds good to me.  Might find something interesting to buy while we are there.”  Almost excited from the feeling she is getting from her new lot in life, Heather forgot her more reserved manner and grabbing Glenn’s hand began to pull him toward the market.  Coia stayed near the pair giving off an almost amused bark.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 23, 2009)

'She's pulling me,' Glenn thought. He had wondered what it would be like to follow the will of someone he loved. Glenn was always taught that he was to follow the will of his future wife without question, hesitation, or objection. That had instilled a small hint of dread in him. In this moment he found that actually quite enjoyed the experience.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 23, 2009)

Sebastian -- Shipyard

The Cleric began to rethink what he had thought a cunning plan.  It was raining.  Painting during the rain was impossible.  If the rain continued for days, they would be stuck.  Perhaps he shouldn't have insisted that Dee come along.  He sighed, heavily.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2009)

soulnova said:


> *Elena - Shipyard.*
> 
> "Oh well... then we should ask around for someone to assist us" she moved the wet hair out of her face. This rain was really annoying, she started to think. She started wondering how would they do to avoid catching a cold with this weather. ELena went to meet the people working in this shipyard with Edith. "We require a little help with a ship"



A male mechanic answers her question, "What kind of help is it you need?" he asks. "It might be a little more time before I can really get to it, whatever it is..." 



soulnova said:


> *Lyn - Coffee*
> "Are you kidding?" he almost snorted the coffee. "We were trapped inside a flying box" he took a napkin and cleaned his mouth.
> 
> "... and now look at this place. I mean... I could bet they have some Arcane Academy of sorts" he said with a sly smile "If they can make ships fly, I would like know exactly how they do it_ and how to make them fall easier. I want know how to blow those bastards off the sky if I ever encounter them again_"he said the last part in low voice and Draconic with yet again that strange smile of his. Lyn sipped from the coffee again "... you can't deny that's a great way to spent the time"



Cissinei shakes her head, *"I don't see any magic in use here really, everything seems to be advanced but not with magic, plus ships flew in Whitefall..." *



Kunoichirule said:


> *In town?*
> 
> Looking back toward the ship Heather thought for a moment.  ?Is it really good that someone just walked on the ship like that?  I mean I seriously doubt he invited her.  Damn Dwarf?? she thought about the issues he had with her.  ?Serves him right if she guts him?? Heather mumbled before turning back to the city around them.
> 
> ?It would be almost beautiful if it didn?t have those damn flying things around.?  Heather looked back around her.  ?I?m just glad I had other diversions this past week.  Or I think I would have been continuously drunk.?  She glanced at Glenn then chuckled at herself.  ?So what shall it be?  The market?  Or what would a good, word spreading Paladin of Aaron, like yourself want to do??



((how did Heather see them go on the ship?)) 



EvilMoogle said:


> "Hmph, mages," Kurgan shakes his head.  "Always meddling with power they barely understand.  Probably Humans too I imagine?  They tend to be the hastiest and most reckless of the lot of them, I suppose that comes from the short amount of time they have to learn."
> 
> He shrugs, "I think me bones have had enough of this chill.  Going to head inside and get me a drink.  Yer welcome to join me I suppose if you want to see more of the ship."



"I'm not sure that I should be following strange men into ships," Mara'thael said with her hands on her hips, now she was speaking Common again. "It would help to know what kind of things you have to drink." 

She stood there with her arms folded and her dark hair clinging to her shoulders. 

*Kara - City Streets*
The road is soaked with the water from the rain and many of the people seem to be content to just walk about in the weather. As Kara wanders the streets looking for someone she thinks could have anything interesting to say she runs into _something. 

_

The creature, if you could call it that, stands only a head taller than her and seems to be constructed of woods and metals. It's eyes glow with a sort of life but its obvious that this thing was born of no woman.

He touched her with a metallic hand, "Are you okay?" he asked. His voice was hollow, yet showed inflection. 

*Madeleine - Airship *
Pellegri watched over Holly, the little girl was sleep in an adjacent room. Madeleine was half sleep against Barbaneth's chest when the sound of a quill scratching parchment cut through the air. It was a sound she hardly noticed but it became more apparent to her ears. 

She rose from the bed slowly, to retrieve the paper. In Calloway's handwriting the words were scribbled out. 

_I bring news from Sumtra--there's been some sort of mistake, it seems Lenora is still alive and she's here, the Arambulians must have fooled us in some way. But then again, I saw you all take the body...what could be going on?_

Madeleine was unable to get into the hold where the body was stored, Dee had the key and it was locked. Barbaneth was still sleep and she didn't want to wake him because she knew he was too tired. It seemed to be too much for her to track everyone down and watch Holly.

But they needed to know this upon returning to the ship.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 24, 2009)

((Things got jumped ahead.  Heather was only looking back in the direction of the ship and thinking.  You mentioned that she and Glenn saw the woman talking to Kurgan.  That was the reference.))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2009)

Elena - shipyard
"We would like to... uhm... modify the exterior of a ship" Elena looked back at Dee and Edith, it was better if they took over from here.

Lyn- coffee
Lyn frowned looking outside. "Cissy, nothing that big can fly without the help of magic" he said as it was a fact. "Im thinking if a dispel magic would do the trick" he started to ponder as he finished his coffee.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 24, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I'm not sure that I should be following strange men into ships," Mara'thael said with her hands on her hips, now she was speaking Common again. "It would help to know what kind of things you have to drink."
> 
> She stood there with her arms folded and her dark hair clinging to her shoulders.


"Well we've got us a fine bartender by Dwarf standards.  He mixes up anything I want at least."  He rubs his smooth chin a moment thinking, "I'm sure he has a bottle of Elf Water (wine) or two somewhere, can't say if it'd be up to your standards though.  Never touch the stuff meself."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Kara - City Streets*
> The creature, if you could call it that, stands only a head taller than her and seems to be constructed of woods and metals. It's eyes glow with a sort of life but its obvious that this thing was born of no woman.
> 
> He touched her with a metallic hand, "Are you okay?" he asked. His voice was hollow, yet showed inflection.


Kara looked at the construct with a momentary shock before quickly recovering, "yes I am fine thank you.  I'm not as delicate as I look."  She smiled politely at it before continuing, "I'm new to the city, I should keep my senses about me rather than being distracted by the sights.  I hope I didn't disturb you overly?"

Internally she had a fair mix of confusion, she had heard stories of constructs before, but none of them ever mentioned people having conversations with them.  Better to be cautious for now than to cause a scene.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ((Things got jumped ahead.  Heather was only looking back in the direction of the ship and thinking.  You mentioned that she and Glenn saw the woman talking to Kurgan.  That was the reference.))



Eh I don't know if it time warped or what but it just seemed odd. 



soulnova said:


> *Elena - shipyard*
> "We would like to... uhm... modify the exterior of a ship" Elena looked back at Dee and Edith, it was better if they took over from here.



"Depends on how big the ship is...we can't modify too much in this rain." 



soulnova said:


> *Lyn- coffee*
> Lyn frowned looking outside. "Cissy, nothing that big can fly without the help of magic" he said as it was a fact. "Im thinking if a dispel magic would do the trick" he started to ponder as he finished his coffee.



Cissinei just remained quiet for a moment,* "There's more out there than magic, but if you want to look for an academy, I guess we should go now. I don't think the rain will get any better." *



EvilMoogle said:


> "Well we've got us a fine bartender by Dwarf standards.  He mixes up anything I want at least."  He rubs his smooth chin a moment thinking, "I'm sure he has a bottle of Elf Water (wine) or two somewhere, can't say if it'd be up to your standards though.  Never touch the stuff meself."



"I could deal with some mead too really," she said as they entered the ship. It wasn't a long walk back to the bar and cafe area from where they entered and she admired the ship the whole way. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara looked at the construct with a momentary shock before quickly recovering, "yes I am fine thank you.  I'm not as delicate as I look."  She smiled politely at it before continuing, "I'm new to the city, I should keep my senses about me rather than being distracted by the sights.  I hope I didn't disturb you overly?"
> 
> Internally she had a fair mix of confusion, she had heard stories of constructs before, but none of them ever mentioned people having conversations with them.  Better to be cautious for now than to cause a scene.



"I'm built sturdier than would seem," his eyes seemed to narrow into a smile. "I was going for a cleaning but I'm afraid this weather has caught me off guard...I've got a mind to seek refuge outside of this tiny island where its drier and easier on my metals...but people there seem not to accept us."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 24, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I could deal with some mead too really," she said as they entered the ship. It wasn't a long walk back to the bar and cafe area from where they entered and she admired the ship the whole way.



Kurgan lead the way to the bar, "And this glorious room is the bar.  Yurrim!  A mug of mead for the lady, I'll have my usual."  He set a few coins on the bar for the effort.  "The bar and the deck are about the only areas I know other than the quarters, which are nothing special.  If you want to see more you'll have to wait for Dee to return, or one of the others that have explored more."

"If'n you're wanting to see how the ship works you'll need to speak with one of the mages, they may be around somewhere I don't tend to keep to close to them."

((I think his name was Yurrim?))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I'm built sturdier than would seem," his eyes seemed to narrow into a smile. "I was going for a cleaning but I'm afraid this weather has caught me off guard...I've got a mind to seek refuge outside of this tiny island where its drier and easier on my metals...but people there seem not to accept us."



"I can see how that might be a problem," Kara said.  She fought a sense of cognitive dissonance, it wasn't every day she talked to a metal person.  "We just arrived, but if it rains like this frequently I imagine it would get old."

"You were going for a cleaning you say?  Is there a proper bathhouse in town?  I've been without the luxuries of a city for far too long.  In truth I've missed it, our ship is quite nice but there are limits to what can be stored on the ship."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2009)

Lyn will leave with Cissy then to look for said academy. He was sure these place had to have some kind of magical center. After what Edith had told them about a magical accident on old kotir, he doubted this guys were just amateurs... Amateurs dont make a whole area inhabitable. That was big leagues. 


Elena will leave Edith and Dee take the lead on the ship's details.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

((I think his name was Yurrim?))

That would be his name! 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan lead the way to the bar, "And this glorious room is the bar.  Yurrim!  A mug of mead for the lady, I'll have my usual."  He set a few coins on the bar for the effort.  "The bar and the deck are about the only areas I know other than the quarters, which are nothing special.  If you want to see more you'll have to wait for Dee to return, or one of the others that have explored more."
> 
> "If'n you're wanting to see how the ship works you'll need to speak with one of the mages, they may be around somewhere I don't tend to keep to close to them."



"So there's more of you," she sipped from the glass of mead just as it reached the table. Yurrim didn't seem to question or mind the elf's being there, he just brought the drinks. 

"And are they Dwarves like you, or others?" 



EvilMoogle said:


> "I can see how that might be a problem," Kara said.  She fought a sense of cognitive dissonance, it wasn't every day she talked to a metal person.  "We just arrived, but if it rains like this frequently I imagine it would get old."
> 
> "You were going for a cleaning you say?  Is there a proper bathhouse in town?  I've been without the luxuries of a city for far too long.  In truth I've missed it, our ship is quite nice but there are limits to what can be stored on the ship."



As the construct laughed, there was a bit of a metallic clang somewhere inside of his body. "We War Forged don't actually go to a bath house, we have to be cleaned by special machines that blast water onto us...very neat little inventions. But there's a bath house I am sure around here, I've never needed one myself but we could find it together?" 



soulnova said:


> Lyn will leave with Cissy then to look for said academy. He was sure these place had to have some kind of magical center. After what Edith had told them about a magical accident on old kotir, he doubted this guys were just amateurs... Amateurs dont make a whole area inhabitable. That was big leagues.



As they exit the building and walk out down the street Cissinei asks a nearby person if they know where a Magical University might be. She pulls at Lyn's hand to wait for her. The person looks at her baffled, removing his spectacles and wiping sweat from his face. 

"A Magical University?" 

*"Yes,"* she says.

"Here, in Kotir?" he asks. 

*"Yes,"* Cissinei says obviously becoming slightly irate. 

"There's no Magical University here...the nearest would probably be the one the Elves keep on the other side of the Island," said the man. "Don't have much use for Magic around here with the technology and any magic we do need comes from outside." 




soulnova said:


> Elena will leave Edith and Dee take the lead on the ship's details.



Are you trying to say that you're going to leave them to handle it?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2009)

((Yeah. Elena doesn't know the Technic details of the ship. She was only taught how to land it, that doesn't mean she knows what to tell them. She already said they want to change the exterior. I dont know what else to say. ))



> "Depends on how big the ship is...we can't modify too much in this rain."


"Well, we need your help as soon as the rain stops." Elena also explains the size of the ship. ((I dont remember how big the ship was))

*Lyn-streets*
"Let the lighting hit me" he was more than surprised. "You can't be serious... I mean... you are telling me this all" he signaled the very tall building around the city. "All were build with no magic?.... That you don't even learn magic?" Lyn's stomach revolted. 

No, this wasn't good at all. If what this man said was true, humans with no magic whatsoever were doing the "big stuff" without the proper magical experience. 

He took Cissy to a more private place. "The lack of humility before magic that's being displayed here, uh... staggers me." he said gulping "Don't you see the danger here Cissy? Magic power is the most incredible force the planet's ever witnessed, yet they talk about it like a kid's toys." he was pale "They shone magic. YOU CANT SHONE MAGIC. Magic is everywhere! Is part of you and me, that rock in the floor. This technology... They didn't earn the knowledge for themselves with sweat and blood as we do... they just have learn what others create and start building themselves."

He looked around with a frown "No wonder why their other city was destroyed..."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 25, 2009)

*On the streets…heading for the market…*


Heather pulled Glenn along weaving between the people as she went.  The hood of her cloak had fallen to her shoulders as she moved, keeping the lighthearted mood.  “What do you think Coia?  Need a ribbon for your neck?  A pretty bow?”  

Coia gave a short growl of annoyance while padding along beside Heather.  The soft noise caused Heather to laugh.  “Okay.  No ribbons.  Though we should find something interesting at the market.”  She began to slow so that she was immediately in front of Glenn.  “Anything you need?  What about Skylark?”  She asked him as they approached the market.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "So there's more of you," she sipped from the glass of mead just as it reached the table. Yurrim didn't seem to question or mind the elf's being there, he just brought the drinks.
> 
> "And are they Dwarves like you, or others?"


Kurgan laughed, "I doubt you'll find another Dwarf like me.  I'm sure Moradin threw out the mold when he saw how I turned out."  He took a moment to savor his drink then continued, "but no, only Yurrim and meself are Dwarves on the ship.  I guess we're a pretty varied bunch, mostly elves and humans.  Some might be half and half though, I have trouble telling to be honest."  He shrugs appologetically.

"Oh, and the Drow."  He says it with a bit of venom but softens, "but she's been civil enough so far so it hasn't been an issue."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As the construct laughed, there was a bit of a metallic clang somewhere inside of his body. "We War Forged don't actually go to a bath house, we have to be cleaned by special machines that blast water onto us...very neat little inventions. But there's a bath house I am sure around here, I've never needed one myself but we could find it together?"


"Ah, I see."  She smiled politely at the creation.  "And I appreciate the offer, but I'm afraid I have to turn it down for now.  As much as I'd love nothing more than to spend some time with a good soak, I have other things to accomplish today."  She considers things glumly a moment, "and likely tonight as well.  It may be a wearying day for me, thankfully I had a long trip to rest during."

She stops abrubtly somewhat surprised at herself, "where are my manners though?  I'm Kara, Kara de la Roche."  She extended her hand towards the construct.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

soulnova said:


> ((Yeah. Elena doesn't know the Technic details of the ship. She was only taught how to land it, that doesn't mean she knows what to tell them. She already said they want to change the exterior. I dont know what else to say. ))
> 
> 
> "Well, we need your help as soon as the rain stops." Elena also explains the size of the ship. ((I dont remember how big the ship was))



(Its fine I was just making sure that's what you were saying)

The ship yard workers laughed, one of them piped up, "The rain rarely, if ever, stops here. That's why its the rain continent." He said it in such a matter of a fact tone. 

Another man told her, "Head on back to your ship." 

Edith nodded, *"I'll work out the details, we might have to have it painted by other means if its too large to fit in the covered shelter." *



soulnova said:


> *Lyn-streets*
> "Let the lighting hit me" he was more than surprised. "You can't be serious... I mean... you are telling me this all" he signaled the very tall building around the city. "All were build with no magic?.... That you don't even learn magic?" Lyn's stomach revolted.
> 
> No, this wasn't good at all. If what this man said was true, humans with no magic whatsoever were doing the "big stuff" without the proper magical experience.
> ...



Cissinei sighed, *"Well if their city was destroyed by Arcane forces...maybe it could have something to do with it," *she said. *"Although he didn't say there was no magic,"* she turned around and pointed to a street lamp, *"That's an arcane spell, right there...so there must be someone here casting something." *



Kunoichirule said:


> *On the streets?heading for the market?*
> 
> 
> Heather pulled Glenn along weaving between the people as she went.  The hood of her cloak had fallen to her shoulders as she moved, keeping the lighthearted mood.  ?What do you think Coia?  Need a ribbon for your neck?  A pretty bow??
> ...



The market, that Heather and found was actually a series of stores in buildings that lined the streets. A few of the buildings were outside. One device in particular seemed to be very popular. A small box that played music, tingling and lightly as if bells blew in a breeze. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan laughed, "I doubt you'll find another Dwarf like me.  I'm sure Moradin threw out the mold when he saw how I turned out."  He took a moment to savor his drink then continued, "but no, only Yurrim and meself are Dwarves on the ship.  I guess we're a pretty varied bunch, mostly elves and humans.  Some might be half and half though, I have trouble telling to be honest."  He shrugs appologetically.
> 
> "Oh, and the Drow."  He says it with a bit of venom but softens, "but she's been civil enough so far so it hasn't been an issue."



"A Drow? Can't say in all my travels I've ever crossed paths with a civil one of those." She sipped form her drink some more. 

"I would have to say you live an interesting life here on your sky ship if I must say. I noticed this thing is flying Templar colors, never really seen many of them, not in a long time but it seems odd that nothing you've told me seems like it fits with the common Templar outlook or motive." 



EvilMoogle said:


> "Ah, I see."  She smiled politely at the creation.  "And I appreciate the offer, but I'm afraid I have to turn it down for now.  As much as I'd love nothing more than to spend some time with a good soak, I have other things to accomplish today."  She considers things glumly a moment, "and likely tonight as well.  It may be a wearying day for me, thankfully I had a long trip to rest during."
> 
> She stops abrubtly somewhat surprised at herself, "where are my manners though?  I'm Kara, Kara de la Roche."  She extended her hand towards the construct.



He looks down at her hand as if somewhat confused, extends his own hand and touches hers lightly. Then he goes on to shake it, unsure of what he is doing, Kara can tell. "I've seen this before, Humans and Elves and others...they do this when they meet?" he asked. 

Before she could answer he nodded, "Its nice to meet you Kara--I don't actually have a name...never seen much use for them although people do usually make up something to call us but, might I ask what else you have to do?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2009)

Lyn starting mumbling to himself. "Let's check out what can we learn about that accident. If we are staying more here I would like to know we wont blow up for someone's mistake" Lyn will start trying to get information about it.  

Gather information 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn starting mumbling to himself. "Let's check out what can we learn about that accident. If we are staying more here I would like to know we wont blow up for someone's mistake" Lyn will start trying to get information about it.
> 
> Gather information 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)



From what they can gather about the mysterious Arcane accident is that no one seems to know what happened and it was a little over fifteen years ago. Much of the city died then too.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2009)

Lyn was starting to get desperate. "15 years and they don't have a clue? Damn... they could be sitting in a Fireball right now and they wouldn't know. There must be someone, something! We need Kara's help... she's the master in researching this kind of stuff... quick!"  Lyn will try to make Maggie find Kara in the ship (Maggie was left behind). If she isn't there, Lyn will start looking for Kara in the city.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn was starting to get desperate. "15 years and they don't have a clue? Damn... they could be sitting in a Fireball right now and they wouldn't know. There must be someone, something! We need Kara's help... she's the master in researching this kind of stuff... quick!"  Lyn will try to make Maggie find Kara in the ship (Maggie was left behind). If she isn't there, Lyn will start looking for Kara in the city.



You're going to need a search check to find Kara in a city this large, also if no one in the city knows, there's no way any roll will produce a result.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2009)

Cissinei leads Lyn away, *"I think you're a little obsessed with magic,"* she tells him suddenly. There's a short pause in her voice,* "I mean I study it hours a day and I still think you're obsessed with magic." *

She led him away from the corner and held him by the arm. *"Its stupid to obsess over something so...dangerous that it could get you killed or worse--if magic destroyed this city before--why would you want to know what caused that?"* she asked. 

She stopped and turned to face him, *"I don't want anything to happen to you and I think that you're on a bit of a self destructive path." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2009)

> "why would you want to know what caused that?" she asked.



Lyn took a step back. "Didn't your teachers told you_* 'those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it'*_? If any, I'm doing them a favor when trying to come up with an answer." he looked around at the taxi cabs "I wonder if this technology made them lazy enough not to care about something of that importance... As long as they live their happy little life without the shadow of impeding destruction from the past." he shook his head "No Cissy, I'm not going to stay here doing nothing. Let's go back the ship. Once everyone is back I'll suggest we go and research directly on site.... The Mournland... Old Kotir."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn took a step back. "Didn't your teachers told you_* 'those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it'*_? If any, I'm doing them a favor when trying to come up with an answer." he looked around at the taxi cabs "I wonder if this technology made them lazy enough not to care about something of that importance... As long as they live their happy little life without the shadow of impeding destruction from the past." he shook his head "No Cissy, I'm not going to stay here doing nothing. Let's go back the ship. Once everyone is back I'll suggest we go and research directly on site.... The Mournland... Old Kotir."


*
"Well we're going to be walking..." *Cissinei said, *"Dee won't take that ship in there after what Edith said and remember that fog is also going to mess with our powers, the storm on the ship did." *

She'll follow him back to the ship.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2009)

"Oh Cissy, Cissy....Cissy... That's why one has strong friends! The moment someone casts a dispel magic on you things will go down hill if you dont have someone to back you up" he walked along her. "We will need to find another transport... good old horses maybe!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Oh Cissy, Cissy....Cissy... That's why one has strong friends! The moment someone casts a dispel magic on you things will go down hill if you dont have someone to back you up" he walked along her. "We will need to find another transport... good old horses maybe!"



*"More than likely I will sit this one out, if I can't use Magic to defend myself I'd rather not be a burden to someone else...its hard enough watching yourself but even harder if you have to defend more people." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2009)

"Are you Sure? Even if we can't use magic we still have our knowledge to put in use. We can't just leave them go ahead without a magic specialist"  he nodded. "Well, if you want to stay I wont force you. I'll have to manage. Maybe Luemus will come along too"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "A Drow? Can't say in all my travels I've ever crossed paths with a civil one of those." She sipped form her drink some more.
> 
> "I would have to say you live an interesting life here on your sky ship if I must say. I noticed this thing is flying Templar colors, never really seen many of them, not in a long time but it seems odd that nothing you've told me seems like it fits with the common Templar outlook or motive."


Kurgan shrugs, "we had our issues at first and have since settled to an agreement.  She doesn't do anything evil, I don't cut her in half.  It's worked pretty well so far."

"Templars."  Kurgan grins, "yeah, it was a Templar ship, but we killed the queen bitch and took it for ourselves.  And as soon as the others realize that hiding doesn't do any good we'll get to causing them more trouble."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Before she could answer he nodded, "Its nice to meet you Kara--I don't actually have a name...never seen much use for them although people do usually make up something to call us but, might I ask what else you have to do?"



Kara considers this a moment, "that's a... complicated question."  After a brief consideration she decides it can't hurt to say a little more.  "Right now I'm mostly looking for information.  My friends and I have made some powerful enemies that are dedicated to making our lives miserable in addition to the harm they inflict on others.  They use strange magics and have hunted us wherever we go so we came to this land to hide out while we formulate a plan."

"At the moment I'm hoping to find some way to defend ourselves, and perhaps even fight back against them."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2009)

ELENA - Shipyard
"Do we need to wait here until the rain stops??" she asked concerned. "We should wait somewhere dry until then, don't you think?" she suggested Dee, Edith and Sebastian.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Are you Sure? Even if we can't use magic we still have our knowledge to put in use. We can't just leave them go ahead without a magic specialist"  he nodded. "Well, if you want to stay I wont force you. I'll have to manage. Maybe Luemus will come along too"



*"If magic is useless then our knowledge of it will be too, we'd be more trouble going than not...we're barely trained to fight without magic as it is..."* Cissinei said. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan shrugs, "we had our issues at first and have since settled to an agreement.  She doesn't do anything evil, I don't cut her in half.  It's worked pretty well so far."
> 
> "Templars."  Kurgan grins, "yeah, it was a Templar ship, but we killed the queen bitch and took it for ourselves.  And as soon as the others realize that hiding doesn't do any good we'll get to causing them more trouble."



"Queen? The Templars answer to a Queen?" said Mara.

Lyn and Cissinei arrived back at the ship around this time. 




EvilMoogle said:


> Kara considers this a moment, "that's a... complicated question."  After a brief consideration she decides it can't hurt to say a little more.  "Right now I'm mostly looking for information.  My friends and I have made some powerful enemies that are dedicated to making our lives miserable in addition to the harm they inflict on others.  They use strange magics and have hunted us wherever we go so we came to this land to hide out while we formulate a plan."
> 
> "At the moment I'm hoping to find some way to defend ourselves, and perhaps even fight back against them."



"Well if there's one thing we War Forged know, its fighting," he said. "Of course as I said before we're not as abundant in this city, but in the Mournland there are _scores_ of us. Entire villages...if you wanted to know how to fight or wanted a way to do it, that's your place." 



soulnova said:


> ELENA - Shipyard
> "Do we need to wait here until the rain stops??" she asked concerned. "We should wait somewhere dry until then, don't you think?" she suggested Dee, Edith and Sebastian.



Dee shrugged, *"The only dry place seems to be the ship,"* she said. 
*
"It doesn't stop raining here,"* Edith said, *"I mean it does for a few minutes maybe an hour, but its always raining really."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Queen? The Templars answer to a Queen?" said Mara.
> 
> Lyn and Cissinei arrived back at the ship around this time.


"Well, no, I," Kurgan stammered a bit.  "What I mean to say is she was important, some sort of ceremony full of blasphemies.  Didn't really pay much attention, one of the others might be able to tell you more."

"But basically she turned big and evil and tried to kill us, so we silenced her for good.  Ship is ours by right of conquest."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Well if there's one thing we War Forged know, its fighting," he said. "Of course as I said before we're not as abundant in this city, but in the Mournland there are _scores_ of us. Entire villages...if you wanted to know how to fight or wanted a way to do it, that's your place."


"Interesting," Kara considered this a moment.  "I appreciate the information but I'm not sure it's what we need exactly.  The others all mostly know fighting fairly well, and while numbers would help even things out it's their strange magics that I'm more concerned about."

She elaborated for the construct, "they have been able to summon us in our sleep to battle monstrous creations.  As long as they can do that we're severely limited in the way we can fight them because the battles can easily be on their terms when we're least ready."

"Honestly I worry about those we left behind, even if we're protected here what does that mean for them?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2009)

Elena - Shipyard
"You mean... is like this the whole continent?" Elena asked shocked. She thought that maybe the rain season was long. "Then... how do you... How do you work on the other ships if it's always raining?"

Lyn - Ship
"And how are you so sure of this Cissy?" said the sorcerer somewhat offended. "Don't you know about ancient scripts? About runes? (( DECIPHER SCRIPT)) For Azure! We are more than a wand of Fireballs, Cissy. Maybe there are monsters who only we know how to fight! If you want to stay here, that's fine I wont force you to come; Im sure you will protect Holly and the ship just fine" 

Lyn looked at Mara and Kurgan. "Oh... sorry for interrupting"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 27, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> *On the streets?heading for the market?*
> 
> 
> Heather pulled Glenn along weaving between the people as she went.  The hood of her cloak had fallen to her shoulders as she moved, keeping the lighthearted mood.  ?What do you think Coia?  Need a ribbon for your neck?  A pretty bow??
> ...



Glenn looked thoughtful for a second, "Given the kinds of opponents we're dealing with it might be worth our time to look for some better weapons to deal with them. Aside from the Grell Bow I don't actually have any magical equipment at all. A nice cut of meat for Skylark would do him well I think!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn - Ship
> "And how are you so sure of this Cissy?" said the sorcerer somewhat offended. "Don't you know about ancient scripts? About runes? (( DECIPHER SCRIPT)) For Azure! We are more than a wand of Fireballs, Cissy. Maybe there are monsters who only we know how to fight! If you want to stay here, that's fine I wont force you to come; Im sure you will protect Holly and the ship just fine"
> 
> Lyn looked at Mara and Kurgan. "Oh... sorry for interrupting"



"It's no interruption.  I was just blathering anyway.  Pull up a chair and have a drink, there's pleanty to go around."  Kurgan turns to Mara, "Mara'thael, this here is Lyn and Cissinei.  They can probably answer the more magical questions that don't make it through me thick skull."

"This is Mara'thael she's," he pauses and scratches his head.  "You know I'm not sure you said what you do exactly."  He shrugs and continues, "she took an interest in the ship so I offered to show her around.  'Course I don't really know much about the ship or how it works so I probably wasn't much use."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2009)

Lyn - Ship
"Ah, uhm... nice to meet you. You had interest on the ship?" He looked around, not finding Edith or Dee. "Well, I can't say I'm an expert to these things... our 'captain' is not here right now. How can we help you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Well, no, I," Kurgan stammered a bit.  "What I mean to say is she was important, some sort of ceremony full of blasphemies.  Didn't really pay much attention, one of the others might be able to tell you more."
> 
> "But basically she turned big and evil and tried to kill us, so we silenced her for good.  Ship is ours by right of conquest."



"That's really interesting, you managed to win this over from them, must have been hard." 



EvilMoogle said:


> "Interesting," Kara considered this a moment.  "I appreciate the information but I'm not sure it's what we need exactly.  The others all mostly know fighting fairly well, and while numbers would help even things out it's their strange magics that I'm more concerned about."
> 
> She elaborated for the construct, "they have been able to summon us in our sleep to battle monstrous creations.  As long as they can do that we're severely limited in the way we can fight them because the battles can easily be on their terms when we're least ready."
> 
> "Honestly I worry about those we left behind, even if we're protected here what does that mean for them?"



The War Forged thought for a moment, "You can't protect everyone..." he said, "But I would have to say there are many secrets hidden on this island, if you wanted a way to even the playing field I am sure something here can do it." 



soulnova said:


> Elena - Shipyard
> "You mean... is like this the whole continent?" Elena asked shocked. She thought that maybe the rain season was long. "Then... how do you... How do you work on the other ships if it's always raining?"



*"One of the workers said earlier, they have a cover that the ships go under, but if the ship is too big, it won't fit in the cover." *



soulnova said:


> Lyn - Ship
> "And how are you so sure of this Cissy?" said the sorcerer somewhat offended. "Don't you know about ancient scripts? About runes? (( DECIPHER SCRIPT)) For Azure! We are more than a wand of Fireballs, Cissy. Maybe there are monsters who only we know how to fight! If you want to stay here, that's fine I wont force you to come; Im sure you will protect Holly and the ship just fine"
> 
> Lyn looked at Mara and Kurgan. "Oh... sorry for interrupting"



*"You do realize that if Arcana won't work, all of those things your saying would be greatly disadvantaged, monsters would be weakened and things locked behind a script wouldn't even be able to work. So its all moot, we'd be more trouble than good in this case, you're just wanting to go to see sight see, you could just say it, but its not safe for the others." *



EvilMoogle said:


> "It's no interruption.  I was just blathering anyway.  Pull up a chair and have a drink, there's pleanty to go around."  Kurgan turns to Mara, "Mara'thael, this here is Lyn and Cissinei.  They can probably answer the more magical questions that don't make it through me thick skull."
> 
> "This is Mara'thael she's," he pauses and scratches his head.  "You know I'm not sure you said what you do exactly."  He shrugs and continues, "she took an interest in the ship so I offered to show her around.  'Course I don't really know much about the ship or how it works so I probably wasn't much use."



Mara'thael waves to them both, "Hi, nice to meet you both..." 

Cissinei waves back, *"Hello." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2009)

"No" Lyn said with strength, folding his arms. "I wont be left behind" he shook his head. "I have yet to be in a situation where I'm useless. I can still use a crossbow. That should do as support." 

----------------

Elena - shipyard
A thought crossed Elena's mind for a second. Maybe her father didn't want her to grow up here... not after Kotir was destroyed. I shiver ran down her spine. what if he had something to do with that?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2009)

soulnova said:


> *Ship
> *"No" Lyn said with strength, folding his arms. "I wont be left behind" he shook his head. "I have yet to be in a situation where I'm useless. I can still use a crossbow. That should do as support."



*"You can go if you want Lyn, but remember even Maggie can't help you, remember on the ship how we couldn't talk to them while the storm was going on? You don't know what else could happen there, I mean you've got Arcane blood...just like Maggie and Poe, its not safe." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2009)

"Safe?" Lyn almost snorted "I faced a sea of zombies when I was 14 and didn't have this much magic. Since then, my job is to gamble my life with Elena and the others. 'Safe' is a place to sleep or eat without looking over your back every five minutes. Safe is where common people stay... and Cissy, I'm not common" he said almost triumphant.

Edit: 

Elena - Shipyard.
"Well... How big is the ship Dee? Roughly approximate??" she turned at the woman. "If there's nothing else to do... we should head back then. Do you have anything else you want to do Sebastian?" elena asked the cleric.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 28, 2009)

_
Elena - Shipyard.
"Well... How big is the ship Dee? Roughly approximate??" she turned at the woman. "If there's nothing else to do... we should head back then. Do you have anything else you want to do Sebastian?" Elena asked the cleric._

A smile broke out across the Cleric's face, as if he had been thinking of something for a very long time.  "Redecorating the ship was only part of what I had been thinking of doing.  There are some wards I can create--and I assume Luemus is more than capable of creating them too, that will hedge out the things, making the ship a safe haven from them."

He paused.  "The only downside is the expense, which is not insignificant, and the time involved.  Furthermore I was hoping to pick up a sort of font for use in another plan of mine, which--I shall not go into now."
_
OOCly:  He's looking for a Divine focus for the purposes of scrying._


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2009)

Elena smiled back. "That sounds really good actually. I still have some money left so, I don't think it will be much of a problem. " he pondered. "Besides, we have plenty of time.... we are not going anywhere, do we Dee?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2009)

((Re: the money, we never did anything with the funds from the ship did we?  We should have ample funds for remodeling/redecorating.  Hallow shouldn't be an issue either, though other magic will likely burn through it pretty quick))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "That's really interesting, you managed to win this over from them, must have been hard."


"I'm a Dwarf, chosen for service by Clanggedin himself.  It's not in me to back yield or back down," Kurgan spoke somberly.  "As for the others, most of them are quite the warrior in their own way.  And I can't say I can fault any of them for courage."

"Of course, it's worth saying she didn't exactly give us much choice."  Kurgan shrugged.  "Either way, we did what needed to be done."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The War Forged thought for a moment, "You can't protect everyone..." he said, "But I would have to say there are many secrets hidden on this island, if you wanted a way to even the playing field I am sure something here can do it."


Kara sighed sadly, "I know I can't save everyone.  But that doesn't mean I have to like that answer."

"As for finding something, that's a place to look, but it would really help if I had some idea what to look for."  She smiled at the construct, "it was a pleasure speaking with you, I think that I should probably speak with my friends, maybe one of them has some ideas."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "Safe?" Lyn almost snorted "I faced a sea of zombies when I was 14 and didn't have this much magic. Since then, my job is to gamble my life with Elena and the others. 'Safe' is a place to sleep or eat without looking over your back every five minutes. Safe is where common people stay... and Cissy, I'm not common" he said almost triumphant.



Mara looked to the two of them, "What's all of the arguing about?" she asked. "Is something the matter?" 

*"He is wanting to go into the Mournland and I am trying to convince him its a bad idea..."* said Cissinei.

"It's safe to go in there for a few days maybe, after that the mist will start to make one sick, staying too long can drive someone insane or worse. Most people just never bother going in..."



soulnova said:


> *Elena - Shipyard.*
> "Well... How big is the ship Dee? Roughly approximate??" she turned at the woman. "If there's nothing else to do... we should head back then. Do you have anything else you want to do Sebastian?" elena asked the cleric.



Dee put her hands on her hips and thought for a second. Dee had a bit of a thing for numbers, it was well known to Elena and others who had known her a long time, *"Somewhere around three hundred yard long..." *

The workers all around her stopped and stared, "No, sweetheart," one of them said, "You mean three hundred _feet_." 

*"No, I mean what I said you ruddy fucking git, yards..." *Dee seemed slightly angered. 

Edith touched her on the shoulder and looked to the workers, *"She's not lying, this ship is immense, far larger than anything we have here."*

"Aye, I doubt we could even paint something of that size," said the worker.  



soulnova said:


> Elena smiled back. "That sounds really good actually. I still have some money left so, I don't think it will be much of a problem. " he pondered. "Besides, we have plenty of time.... we are not going anywhere, do we Dee?"



Dee just shook her head. 



EvilMoogle said:


> ((Re: the money, we never did anything with the funds from the ship did we?  We should have ample funds for remodeling/redecorating.  Hallow shouldn't be an issue either, though other magic will likely burn through it pretty quick))



This is true, the money in the ship is still there. 



EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm a Dwarf, chosen for service by Clanggedin himself.  It's not in me to back yield or back down," Kurgan spoke somberly.  "As for the others, most of them are quite the warrior in their own way.  And I can't say I can fault any of them for courage."
> 
> "Of course, it's worth saying she didn't exactly give us much choice."  Kurgan shrugged.  "Either way, we did what needed to be done."



"There tends to be a lot of doing what needs to be done going around, actually I meant to ask, where do you all hail from?" 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara sighed sadly, "I know I can't save everyone.  But that doesn't mean I have to like that answer."
> 
> "As for finding something, that's a place to look, but it would really help if I had some idea what to look for."  She smiled at the construct, "it was a pleasure speaking with you, I think that I should probably speak with my friends, maybe one of them has some ideas."



The construct sighed, "There's something in the Mournland, its mostly cut off and none of the War Forged go there...its an area of ruins with some kind of building at its center. We avoid it because...well because it's got this aura but I've heard there's a weapon down there that even God's feared...War Forged aren't allowed to enter it even if we wanted to, but any Human that wants..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "There tends to be a lot of doing what needs to be done going around, actually I meant to ask, where do you all hail from?"


"I'm from what outsiders call Faryr's Grotto in Whitefall meself.  Met the others traveling the continent.  I gather they're from a variety of other places but I'm not sure exactly the details,"  Kurgan answered.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The construct sighed, "There's something in the Mournland, its mostly cut off and none of the War Forged go there...its an area of ruins with some kind of building at its center. We avoid it because...well because it's got this aura but I've heard there's a weapon down there that even God's feared...War Forged aren't allowed to enter it even if we wanted to, but any Human that wants..."


Kara shivered briefly, "if there's something with such power there, what has left it alone so far?  Surely we're not the first group to have a true need of an item of power."  She thought to herself a moment.  It could be useful even if the legends exaggerate the power of it but power has a tendency to corrupt, do they really trust themselves to it?

"Might I ask you a favor?  Do you have time that you can come back with me to the others?  I'm sure they will have questions of their own."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2009)

Elena Shipyard
"then its settled" she unfolded her arms and walked to Sebastian. "We should go for some money and start this shopping trip of yours" she joked. If there was something that lifted her spirit when she wasnt fighting it was going to shop for the party. One didn't know what could they find out there...


Lyn - Ship  (( A naameeee!! we neeed a nameee!))
Lyn sighed and looked at Karah. "Insane you say? Uhm... I wonder if this mist affects you by breathing or for contact..." he pondered. "How long would it take us to make the trip there?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 29, 2009)

*Market...*



strongarm85 said:


> Glenn looked thoughtful for a second, "Given the kinds of opponents we're dealing with it might be worth our time to look for some better weapons to deal with them. Aside from the Grell Bow I don't actually have any magical equipment at all. A nice cut of meat for Skylark would do him well I think!"



At hearing the comment about meat, Coia gave a loud bark.  “Don’t worry.  I won’t forget you need some too.”  Heather said patting the big wolf on the back.  “Sounds good.  New weapons might be a good idea.”  



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The market, that Heather and found was actually a series of stores in buildings that lined the streets. A few of the buildings were outside. One device in particular seemed to be very popular. A small box that played music, tingling and lightly as if bells blew in a breeze.



She then turned her head toward the sound coming from the small box.  “It sounds beautiful.  I wonder what it is…” Heather said quietly, noticing the attention it was getting.  “Strange…Maybe we should check it out before we head back to the ship.”  She then began to look for someplace to buy weapons.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 30, 2009)

"Then its settled" Elena unfolded her arms and walked to Sebastian. "We should go for some money and start this shopping trip of yours" she joked.

Sebastian smiled at her "You're refreshingly normal, talking about going to the shops like that.  With all that's in the budget chest, we ought to be able to find a decent crew, so Dee won't be so tired all the time."  He would head off towards the ship to assess the state of the funds/ship and then travel to the market with whoever wanted to go.

What Sebastian's looking for:


*Spoiler*: __ 





A Holy Font, suitable for baptizing converts or Scrying--worth at least 100 GP.
A quantity of clay, able to be found at any potter's shop
Consumables/Provisions for the ship (And delivery).
5,000 GP worth of incense, oils, and various spell components for the Hallow spell + Dimensional Anchor.
Some length of thin copper wire
Approx. 300 GP of diamond dust.
Crew for the airship.  This is where the leadership feat comes in. 





Diplomacy:  To influence potential crew-members/get a cohort who knows about this sort of stuff, preferably an honorable rogue/bard/expert.  
1d20+13
14+13 = 27


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Market...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glenn nodded in agreement saying, "It does sound great. I wonder how it works."

While he followed her he Glenn faithfully followed. Though still a joyful experience for him, it was also one he was not well prepared for. They did not have much in the way of trade in Aaron. There was never any practice for this sort of thing, so Glenn was mostly doing the best he could to keep up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm from what outsiders call Faryr's Grotto in Whitefall meself.  Met the others traveling the continent.  I gather they're from a variety of other places but I'm not sure exactly the details,"  Kurgan answered.



"Seems you have an interesting group with you, can't wait to meet them all." 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara shivered briefly, "if there's something with such power there, what has left it alone so far?  Surely we're not the first group to have a true need of an item of power."  She thought to herself a moment.  It could be useful even if the legends exaggerate the power of it but power has a tendency to corrupt, do they really trust themselves to it?
> 
> "Might I ask you a favor?  Do you have time that you can come back with me to the others?  I'm sure they will have questions of their own."



The War Forged nodded, "I don't have much else that I am needed for right now. I could venture back with you, where are we going?" he asked. 



soulnova said:


> *Lyn - Ship*  (( A naameeee!! we neeed a nameee!))
> Lyn sighed and looked at Mara. "Insane you say? Uhm... I wonder if this mist affects you by breathing or for contact..." he pondered. "How long would it take us to make the trip there?"



((The Ship has a name, The Strohaul))

"Even if you flew the ship there which would take a few hours, the mountains will take days to cross and the mist is in them," she said, "Its effects are by contact, exposure and even just being near it and not touching it, use of Arcane Magic within a mile of it gets rather difficult." 



Kunoichirule said:


> *Market...*
> She then turned her head toward the sound coming from the small box.  ?It sounds beautiful.  I wonder what it is?? Heather said quietly, noticing the attention it was getting.  ?Strange?Maybe we should check it out before we head back to the ship.?  She then began to look for someplace to buy weapons.



The music box was a small item that sat off to the side and played a slow delightful tingly tune. It seemed interesting and somewhat special but Heather couldn't tell why. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> "Then its settled" Elena unfolded her arms and walked to Sebastian. "We should go for some money and start this shopping trip of yours" she joked.
> 
> Sebastian smiled at her "You're refreshingly normal, talking about going to the shops like that.  With all that's in the budget chest, we ought to be able to find a decent crew, so Dee won't be so tired all the time."  He would head off towards the ship to assess the state of the funds/ship and then travel to the market with whoever wanted to go.
> 
> ...



All of that will be doable, but the crew will take time to gather over the next few days while the party is in town, the rest of the items will be easily gotten except for the spell components. It seems that a trip to the Elven village might be in order...

...unless Sebastian can find some Elf to go for him and bring the items back? (like Mara) 



strongarm85 said:


> Glenn nodded in agreement saying, "It does sound great. I wonder how it works."
> 
> While he followed her he Glenn faithfully followed. Though still a joyful experience for him, it was also one he was not well prepared for. They did not have much in the way of trade in Aaron. There was never any practice for this sort of thing, so Glenn was mostly doing the best he could to keep up.



After viewing the music box, Glenn noticed a weapons store up ahead on the right.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The War Forged nodded, "I don't have much else that I am needed for right now. I could venture back with you, where are we going?" he asked.



"Our ship, it's on the outskirts of town."

Unless there is an objection Kara will lead the War Forged back towards the ship and (most of) the others.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2009)

Elena will follow Sebastian around and try to get the following things while they are at it:



*Magic +1 Composite Longbow (str+4) *2,950 gp ((finally to bring the juicy str bonus into ranged)).
*Mundane Heavy Flail. 15gp* (elena smirks while buying this one)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2009)

Dee heads back to the ship to rest some more but when she arrives back she finds Lyn, Cissinei and some strange Elven woman with the Dwarf. 

*"Dee come here, we have someone for you meet!"* Cissinei cries out. 

Dee just grumbles and heads to her room. 



EvilMoogle said:


> "Our ship, it's on the outskirts of town."
> 
> Unless there is an objection Kara will lead the War Forged back towards the ship and (most of) the others.



The War Forged gladly follows Kara back to the ship.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 31, 2009)

_Mundane Heavy Flail. 15gp (elena smirks while buying this one) _

Sebastian gave her an odd look.  "Never pegged you for one to be into that sort of thing Elena."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2009)

"What?" she looked at Sebastian. "what? This?, Well, I was thinking in maybe crushing some skeletons with this... the sword might have it uses, but I would like to have as much options at hand as possible" she tried to explain, a little embarrassed. "I wasn't... Nevermind" her face was all red.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The War Forged gladly follows Kara back to the ship.



*Kara -- Back at the ship commons*
Kara leads the construct back to the ship.  Once there she gives a brief introduction and quickly gets to the point of the matter.  "He was telling me about a place in the Mournland.  A sealed off area with a weapon."  She paused hesitantly then gathered her courage, "a weapon 'even the gods feared.'  It seems to me if the Templars really do have the backing of a god, or something similar, then this may be what we need to fight back."

She sighed slightly before continuing, "I worry though, if legends say of it's existence why is it still there?  Surely we're not the first to have need -- or desire -- for great power, if it has been unmolested for such a time it must be guarded well indeed."

Softer she continued, almost to herself "I also wonder do we trust ourselves with such a power lest we become our enemy?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2009)

Lyn - Ship
He looked at Kara, raising his eyebrows in awe. "A god-killer" there was a reverence in his voice "Of course, we must have it! We don't know what else could they summon so we better fight back all out..." he looked at the floor sadly. "Are you sure there's not a way for me to go? I mean.. maybe a mask of some sort. Dammit... A god-slayer...!!" he really wanted to go the mournland now.

"Dont worry Kara, you guys still have Luemus and Sebastian. Elena can mash everything you put in front. I'm more than sure they are up to the task...._The Lucky Bastards_. Makes me want to ask Azure for her favors... Sadly, I don't see my self worthy of her divine power"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Kara -- Back at the ship commons*
> Kara leads the construct back to the ship.  Once there she gives a brief introduction and quickly gets to the point of the matter.  "He was telling me about a place in the Mournland.  A sealed off area with a weapon."  She paused hesitantly then gathered her courage, "a weapon 'even the gods feared.'  It seems to me if the Templars really do have the backing of a god, or something similar, then this may be what we need to fight back."
> 
> She sighed slightly before continuing, "I worry though, if legends say of it's existence why is it still there?  Surely we're not the first to have need -- or desire -- for great power, if it has been unmolested for such a time it must be guarded well indeed."
> ...





soulnova said:


> *Lyn - Ship*
> He looked at Kara, raising his eyebrows in awe. "A god-killer" there was a reverence in his voice "Of course, we must have it! We don't know what else could they summon so we better fight back all out..." he looked at the floor sadly. "Are you sure there's not a way for me to go? I mean.. maybe a mask of some sort. Dammit... A god-slayer...!!" he really wanted to go the mournland now.
> 
> "Dont worry Kara, you guys still have Luemus and Sebastian. Elena can mash everything you put in front. I'm more than sure they are up to the task...._The Lucky Bastards_. Makes me want to ask Azure for her favors... Sadly, I don't see my self worthy of her divine power"



Cissinei thought for a moment, *"There's no telling what this weapon is," she said. "Dee told me of something...it was a small box that played a tune and gave the wielders great strength in battle, it helped to fight evil but she said in the end it was dangerous in and of itself." *

Mara sat wide eyed, *"Funny, there's an old Elven legend about such a box," she said. "But it was in an Elven city far from these shores." *

After a short pause she said, *"The secret of the Mournland...the weapon that can kill Gods, I've heard of it too,"* she glared at the War Forged. *"What isn't being told to you is that the temple itself is in the form of ruins that lie in the center of the Sillikwood Swamp. Around that is Deadlands--never laid eyes on it myself but I have heard tell of the places."* 

The War Forged nodded, "The Swamp is filled with wretched poisons, there are the soulless and even some Titan Class War Forged. Plus some creatures have the mist madness...its not an easy trek to take." 

*"That and you have to worry about the procurement of provisions, fresh water and food in the Mournlands is hard to come by, considering most meat and food is poisoned by the mist,"* Mara said. 

"A hard task indeed for the living," said the Warforged. 

Cissinei glanced to Lyn, *"I can see why you wanted to go so badly, it sounds like a real capitol place." 
*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 1, 2009)

Shopping, Sebastian:  

_
"What?" she looked at Sebastian. "what? This?, Well, I was thinking in maybe crushing some skeletons with this... the sword might have it uses, but I would like to have as much options at hand as possible" she tried to explain, a little embarrassed. "I wasn't... Nevermind" her face was all red._

The Cleric smiled at her.  "Nevermind.  Bad thought.  I just always thought swords were more your thing.  I still have to find that fount before we return to the ship again."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2009)

Lyn-ship


> Cissinei thought for a moment, "There's no telling what this weapon is," she said. "Dee told me of something...it was a small box that played a tune and gave the wielders great strength in battle, it helped to fight evil but she said in the end it was dangerous in and of itself."
> 
> Mara sat wide eyed, "Funny, there's an old Elven legend about such a box," she said. "But it was in an Elven city far from these shores."



Lyn's head turned immediatly at CIssy, then at Mara "Fuck NO. Not that box again!" he said in disbelief raisin his hands to the back of his head as he was having an headache. "I traveled to the other part of the world to get away from it, Dammit! Sebastian... he had it! I'm going to missile his ass if he brought it along... " ((last Lyn and Elena knew was that Sebastian was in charge of disposing the box.))

Elena-Market
Elena has a shiver. "Strange" she raises an eyebrow and keeps shopping around the stuff he needs.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 1, 2009)

"Something wrong Elena?" asked the Cleric, as he examined something that looked like a largish silver bowl with an ornate stem, turning it over and examining it closely.  This would do for a fount.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2009)

"Nothing, must be the rain" she dismissed the feeling. "Is that... what you were looking for? hehe, I thought it would be bigger" Elena said almost relieved.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 1, 2009)

Sebastian shook his head "Well it -could- be bigger but past a certain point you wouldn't see anything else"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ...
> 
> After a short pause she said, *"The secret of the Mournland...the weapon that can kill Gods, I've heard of it too,"* she glared at the War Forged. *"What isn't being told to you is that the temple itself is in the form of ruins that lie in the center of the Sillikwood Swamp. Around that is Deadlands--never laid eyes on it myself but I have heard tell of the places."*
> 
> ...



Kara sighed softly to herself, "so basically the least hospitable land imaginable.  I doubt anyone truly expected anything different."  She shook her head, "I'd much prefer a simpler solution myself, but I can't say that any of my searching has resulted in a new lead."

"I suppose the next question is do we want to pursue this route, or do we look for something more convention knowing that it will probably be longer and require more sacrifices?"  She paused a moment to give others time to think, "if it's the former, then we need to find out all we can about this Mournland, and plan for the journey carefully.  If it's the latter, then we need to commit ourselves to a potentially long and bloody battle.  There are steps we I can take for either way, but I would prefer to have some input from everyone before going about it."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2009)

Lyn - Ship
Lyn raised his hand. "I vote for the God-Slayer" he said in a serious tone. "I might not be able to go with you though, but just saying,_ I WOULD LOVE TO_" 
"We cannot waste anymore time letting Lamosa to assemble his forces and prepare to face us. We need to strike quick and HARD."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

Cissinei nodded, *"Lyn's right, we should go for this thing, even if he and I can't come perhaps there's something we can do..." 

*The Warforged nodded, "There are Warforged guides who could perhaps help prepare you all..." 

*"We've got an issue,"* Madeleine was standing over near the doorway from the hall, *"I got word for Calloway a while back...for some reason Lenora is still alive and he says that she's been confirmed and spotted in Runrig." *
*
"Who's Lenora?"* asked Mara.

*"She's someone forced us into a fight..." *Cissinei said, *"And who I am certain is no longer of the mortal coil." *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 1, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "We cannot waste anymore time letting Lamosa to assemble his forces and prepare to face us. We need to strike quick and HARD."



Kara purses her lips in thought then speaks, "as much as I'm wary of the option I'm inclined to agree.  My place is in town though, I'll see if I can't get a few additional surprises ready for the trip back."

----

Kurgan pauses his drinking a moment to chime in his two copper, "these 'soulless' and 'titans' are fit for me to smack with me axe?  It beats sitting around here waiting for some action then!"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2009)

Lyn -ship
"Lenora is still alive? But... BUT..." he leaned at Cissy's ear "_We still have her body..._. I mean, as far as I know you need a piece of the people when they are dead to bring them back. I have looked onto it"


Elena -Market
If Sebastian has all of his shop list, Elena would like to go back to the ship and see if the others learned something of importance.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 1, 2009)

*The Market...*

Heather contemplated the music box for a moment before sighing.  “Maybe I will check on it later…” she mumbled her more practical nature coming out.  “Well, we should find the weapon shop.  Maybe…” Heather thought for a moment.  “Maybe, we can check the mounts too…” she said smiling up at Glenn and pulling him forward.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn -ship
> "Lenora is still alive? But... BUT..." he leaned at Cissy's ear "_We still have her body..._. I mean, as far as I know you need a piece of the people when they are dead to bring them back. I have looked onto it"



*"Not according to Calloway,"* Madeleine said, *"I checked and the corpse is still down there." 
*


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2009)

Lyn -ship
"Im not saying is not possible but... the normal ritual to bring someone back requires a piece  of the body... otherwise they were using high level magic... beyond what Sebastian and me can do for now... we NEED that God-slayer" 

Elena - Market/way to ship
Elena is in her way to the ship. If she manages to get a glimpse of Glenn and heather she wont interrupt them, blushing a little bit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 2, 2009)

"It could be a fake Lenora," Kara suggested.  "A body double.  She had an important role in the church, very high profile and subject to attention and scrutiny.  Even the faithful would question why she would so suddenly vanish."

"Actually in some ways that's better for us, if Lenora's still 'alive' then they can't very well try to publicly blame us for her death."

She thought a moment, "of course, the worse possible consideration, what if we killed the body double, not the real Lenora?  I'd generally assume the real Lenora would want to perform magical ceremonies herself but I guess it could be something anybody could do."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Assuming he's got mostly everything, including supplies and whatnot, Sebastian's going to return to the airship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It could be a fake Lenora," Kara suggested.  "A body double.  She had an important role in the church, very high profile and subject to attention and scrutiny.  Even the faithful would question why she would so suddenly vanish."
> 
> "Actually in some ways that's better for us, if Lenora's still 'alive' then they can't very well try to publicly blame us for her death."
> 
> She thought a moment, "of course, the worse possible consideration, what if we killed the body double, not the real Lenora?  I'd generally assume the real Lenora would want to perform magical ceremonies herself but I guess it could be something anybody could do."



*"Can Sebastian talk to her again?"* asked Cissinei, *"With that spell?" *

The Warforged glanced around at all of them, "If this Lenora creature is there and here at the same time it might be important to take stock in what has been going on and what you could guess might have happened in this case."
 
_Sebastian and the others can return when they like. _


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2009)

Elena arrives at the ship, helping Sebastian with the packages and the font. "Hey... anything new?" she asked at Cissy and Lyn with a smile. "Oh, Nice to meet you...uh" she looked at Mara and the Warforged. That was the first time she had seen such a creature. "Where should I put this?" she asked Sebastian.


Lyn folded his arms. "What happens is that, as Calloway said, Lenora is still alive back there" 

"WHAT?" she almost lets the packages fall down. "but... but she's dead! The body is still kept here isn't?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 3, 2009)

Sebastian nearly dropped his expensive silver fount in shock.  But he recovered.  "...So she is?  That certainly makes for interesting times."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2009)

"Is this... possible?" Elena left the stuff from the market in the nearest table. "I mean... do we need to check on Lanora's body or something??" she was fairly distressed. Her fingers played this the pommel of Nusintia, as if she was preparing to use it in the corpse.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 3, 2009)

"Bringing someone back to life is entirely possible without a body--if you have a great deal of power at your disposal" offered Sebastian.  "It's in a league beyond mine though."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2009)

Elena looked distressed to hear Sebastian assurance. "What else could we do then?"

"Ehem...." Lyn cleared his throat. "We kill the bitch once again, (_excuse my language_), and we believe we might know where to find the right weapon to make sure her daddy stays dead-DEAD too".

Lyn started to explain. "If I heard correctly, there's a item of power beyond those of mortals, inside the mournland. The rumor say it can kill a god..." he let the words sink in. "Now, the only problem is that WE-" he signaled at Cissy and Kara "- can't go in there because all that stupid anti magic mist. I mean, I would love to. But, again, it could drive me insane... and you really don't want that"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2009)

The Warforged sighed, "It's going to be a rough road you have ahead of you indeed if dead things are returning and things are living that ought not to be...this is why war is easier, in war things tend to stay dead."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 3, 2009)

"Do you know how far it is to get there?  From wherever is closest to land?"  Kara was still considering her options.  "it sounds like it will be a dangerous journey I want to make sure everyone who goes is as prepared as we can make them."

-----

Kurgan drank quietly, for all his bluster he wasn't terribly sure of this course of action.  He can appreciate a strong weapon, but it's no better than the hand that wields it.  If such a weapon is truly something the gods fear, it may well have been sealed for a good reason.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 3, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn started to explain. "If I heard correctly, there's a item of power beyond those of mortals, inside the mournland. The rumor say it can kill a god..." he let the words sink in. "Now, the only problem is that WE-" he signaled at Cissy and Kara "- can't go in there because all that stupid anti magic mist. I mean, I would love to. But, again, it could drive me insane... and you really don't want that"



Sebastian scratched his chin thoughtfully.  "...No.  An insane sorcerer throwing fireballs everywhere probably wouldn't be too much fun."  He stopped for a moment, as if he had just remembered something important.  "...attempting to kill their god is wholly unnecessary anyhow.  I recall from my little 'chat' with Lenora that St. Arambula isn't exactly helping them because he or she wants to.  Rather, Lenora's memories told me that they keep St. Arambula bound and imprisoned."


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 3, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> *The Market...*
> 
> Heather contemplated the music box for a moment before sighing.  ?Maybe I will check on it later?? she mumbled her more practical nature coming out.  ?Well, we should find the weapon shop.  Maybe?? Heather thought for a moment.  ?Maybe, we can check the mounts too?? she said smiling up at Glenn and pulling him forward.



"I see a weapon shop over there," Glenn said as he pointed off at the one he'd seen. He didn't stop moving with her though even as he trying to explain where the weapon shop was, "But we can check for your mount too after that. What do you want to ride?"


----------



## Kuno (Sep 3, 2009)

“Hm…not sure…maybe Skylark?”  Heather grinned.  “You know by what you said the rules are…if I said to give him to me…”  she smirked stopping for a moment and patting his cheek to show she was teasing then shrugged before heading toward the weapons shop he pointed out.  “Probably just a horse.  Something so I can move faster.  Get some practice firing my bow off of.” she said walking into the weapons shop.  “Now what do you think?” Heather said looking around the business.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Warforged sighed, "It's going to be a rough road you have ahead of you indeed if dead things are returning and things are living that ought not to be...this is why war is easier, in war things tend to stay dead."



Lyn smiled "Been there, and they wouldn't stay down either. At least they had the bodies to raise... that's what surprised me here." 


Elena stepped forward. "We can deal with a rough road... what I would like to know is, how can we protect ourself from the mist, what kind of creatures would we encounter and how should I kill them. That sums pretty much everything."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

The Warforged spoke, "The mist is only harmful long term, don't stay in there for too long and things will be fine. But the creatures there are just crazed, just try not to bite off more than you can chew and its best to hit them with brute strength."


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 4, 2009)

"I suppose I should see what they have in swords." he said as he scanned the wares of weapons shop.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2009)

Elena's grin couldn't be bigger. "hehee then... I think we can manage. Isn't that right Kurgan? I hope Glenn would be pleased too"

Lyn looked over at the font Sebastian had brought with him. He raised an eyebrow smiling. "Do I smell a scrying?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

_The store where Heather and Glenn were had most of the items that would be useful, special materials like silver, mithral and adamantine were 1/3 the price here and magic items seem to be almost non existent. _


----------



## Kuno (Sep 4, 2009)

Heather will buy the Medium Mithral Chainmail for 4000gp at 1/3 would be 1333gp.
15 silver arrows at 2gp a piece at 1/3 would be 10gp.
Total= 1343gp

Heather will also buy her new husband the Heavy Adamantine Armor for 15000gp at 1/3 would be 5000gp.
Adamantine Great Sword for 3000 at 1/3 would be 1000.
Silver Spear for 90 at 1/3 would be 30.

Total= 6030gp

Heather will also buy Medium Mithral Armor for Skylark.  4000gp x 4 (size) 16000gp at 1/3 would be 5333gp.

Grand Total= 12706gp
O.O

After making the purchases Heather turns to Glenn and smiles.  "Don't ever say I don't take care of my men!" she says with a chuckle.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 4, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena's grin couldn't be bigger. "hehee then... I think we can manage. Isn't that right Kurgan? I hope Glenn would be pleased too"
> 
> Lyn looked over at the font Sebastian had brought with him. He raised an eyebrow smiling. "Do I smell a scrying?"



Sebastian gave a laugh that was...well...it sounded evil okay?  You know that sort of BWAHAHAHA laugh people get when they're planning something...well...you know?  If this had been anime, Sebastian would have been super deformed and whatnot.  But since this isn't anime it was just a very unsettling chuckle.

"Keen eyes Lyn..." he started to speak.  "...however I can think of more than a few people whom I'd want to watch with this little thing."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2009)

Elena winked repeatedly a little surprised to see Sebastian's reaction. 

Lyn, in the other hand, had an evil smirk all over his face. It was clear for people around him that Lyn had this Darker and unsettling side he let out once in a while... specially when fighting monsters. It was just strange seeing that side in a normal cirscumstance. Elena just gave a sigh... she knew that side of Lyn too well and hoped that it wouldn't get them in trouble later. Lyn wasn't evil, but that didn't stop him to be mean.  "Hehehee, I'll go get some water..." Lyn rushed to the kitchen and grabbed a jar or a bucket with water, whatever he had closer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 4, 2009)

((Note, I'll be out of town this (long) weekend so I won't be able to post.  I'll catch up Monday night or Tuesday.  If it's okay I'll post Kara/Kurgan's shopping then (nothing extravagant) when hopefully there's a general plan of action for the trip))



soulnova said:


> Elena's grin couldn't be bigger. "hehee then... I think we can manage. Isn't that right Kurgan? I hope Glenn would be pleased too"



Kurgan nods, "yeah me axe'll work just fine.  Forged the blade meself without magic so I don't doubt that it'll be fine in the mist.  Zombies don't worry me none either, no matter what they call them here.  I've found chopping heads off to work pretty well 'deathless' or not."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

Mara looked about uneasily, *"What are you going to scry for?"* she asked. Things had confused her in all of conversation. 

Madeleine shook her head, *"If you're all going to be going into that fog, you should at least start by getting things together and packing light. Cissinei won't be there with her shelter spells to help and there's no telling what kind of conditions you're headed into." *

_The Party needs to prepare for the worst conditions, pack light, and be ready to move out for Temple. The shopping needs to be done and there will be tasks for the people left behind to attend to. _


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 4, 2009)

_Elena winked repeatedly, a little surprised to see Sebastian's reaction. 

Lyn, in the other hand, had an evil smirk all over his face. It was clear for people around him that Lyn had this Darker and unsettling side he let out once in a while... specially when fighting monsters. It was just strange seeing that side in a normal cirscumstance. Elena just gave a sigh... she knew that side of Lyn too well and hoped that it wouldn't get them in trouble later. Lyn wasn't evil, but that didn't stop him to be mean.  "Hehehee, I'll go get some water..." Lyn rushed to the kitchen and grabbed a jar or a bucket with water, whatever he had closer.
_
_
Speaking of shopping 20K to start - 5K for ward stuff - 12K for Glenn + Heather == 3K left.  I can forgo the dimensional anchor, but that's kinda the point of the whole thing._

"Mmhmm..."  The Cleric rubbed his hands together.  "...I had been intending to simply follow you guys into the Mournland from a distance via scrying, but there were some components I have to get to complete the ward.  I heard they were available at an Elven village in the area.  Anyhow, I'll be down in the cargo hold.  Tell Lyn I want him down there in a few minutes.  Cissinei too.  It's time to work some magic."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

_Glenn and Heather used their own money. _


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2009)

Lyn rushed with the bucket of Water to where Sebastian was. "GOING! GOING!" he brought the water with one hand and with the other took Cissy's arm. "Let's go!"

"Well... could we get a quick visit to this Elven city in the Ship?" Elena suggested. "We should leave as soon as HEather and Glenn get back. Can we take a horse and a cart there?" Elena asked to the Warforged or to Edith.

Elena will rush to buy the following:

tent 10gp
bedroll 1sp
6xrations 3gp
rope silk 10gp
waterskin 1gp

Total 24gp 1sp
Weight so far: 82lbs of 133lbs ()


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 5, 2009)

_Lyn rushed with the bucket of Water to where Sebastian was. "GOING! GOING!" he brought the water with one hand and with the other took Cissy's arm. "Let's go!"_

Sebastian could be found down in the darkened hold, sitting cross-legged surrounded by candles which cast dancing shadows all over the walls.  In front of him was the empty font.  "You can fill it now Lyn.  Mind the candles.  It just didn't feel proper without them--they're not part of the spell.  

Upon filling the fount, Lyn would likely notice that there was a lock of hair near the base.  "...from the body" Sebastian explained.  "Though she may have been brought back to life recently, this should still be enough to ensure a strong connection.  Have a seat you two.  This might take awhile...but it's going to be worthwhile"

*Spoiler*: __ 




1)  First the Cleric will cast Owl's Wisdom on himself, granting a +4 to his Wisdom Score.  

2) To make things a little more special, Sebastian will make use of his Divine Spell Power feat, expending a little bit of his Divine Power as a free action.  1d20 + 4 CHA +2 (Knowledge Religion) + 3 (Special)
15+9 = 24.  

His caster level for the next spell is considered to be 13
3)  Then he will begin a Scrying Ritual (Level 5 Cleric Spell) with the fountain as his Divine Focus and using the lock of Lenora's former hair to find her from across the sea.  

Spellcraft Check to filter out distortions from the weird magic around this part of the world
1d20+14
12+14 = 26

Caster Level Check vs any Spell Resistance
1d20+13
17+13 = 30

Will Save DC vs the Scrying Spell is vs a DC of 21 with a special -10 modifier due to the fact that he has a piece of Lenora's body.

If she fails the save, we can see and hear the subject and the subject’s immediate surroundings (approximately 10 feet in all directions of the subject).  If the subject moves, the magical sensor follows at a speed of up to 150 feet/round.

Duration is 13 minutes


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2009)

The young sorcerer looked at the candles "Niiiceee" Lyn said sitting in front of Sebastian. "Do you want to bet we get to see spooky abominations?" he told Cissy, motioned her to sit beside him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

When the spell is complete there's no attempt to resist it by Lenora and Sebastian finds it to be right where it should, in Hell and there's something more. There's a great evil there something nearby her soul that's bleeding through over the spell, something recognizable.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Sebastian gave a start as the surface of the water turned red, blood red, and the smell of sulphur filled the air.  The Cleric broke into a sweat.  The candles in the room flickered wickedly, their faint trails of smoke writhing like grasping hands.  Every shadow in the room took on a sinister bent, and there was the faint wailing sound of souls in torment.

He looked over to Lyn and Cissinei.  "I think this...puts to rest any question of Lenora's demise.  Her soul isn't on this plane anymore, and there is something wicked near her--something so vile that I can _feel_ it..."

Knowledge Religion:  1d20+12
20+12 = 32.  Can he identify/recognize the evil nearby?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian gave a start as the surface of the water turned red, blood red, and the smell of sulphur filled the air.  The Cleric broke into a sweat, and the candles flickered wickedly, and every shadow in the room seemed a little more sinister.
> 
> He looked over to Lyn and Cissinei.  "I think this...puts to rest any question of Lenora's demise.  Her soul isn't on this plane anymore, and there is something wicked near her--something so vile that I can _feel_ it."
> 
> ...



_From what Sebastian can gleam it's Dis. _


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2009)

Lyn was taken back by the red image in the pond. "Woah... Spooky indeed... what or who was it?" he asked intrigued now that Lenora's mystery is solved. they must be using a woman disguised or maybe one of those abominations was using her image.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Can he hear anything, like gloating/whatnot?  The sensor has his audiovisual acuity.

Listen
1d20+4
19+4 = 23

Sebastian listened for anything, cries of anguish, gloating--anything.  Even in the cries of the damned and the gloating of devils there might be something useful.  

"...it seems she has fallen into the hands of our old friend Dis" said the Cleric in a solemn voice.  I'm going to end the ritual soon Lyn.  There's not much to be gained from staring into the Abyss."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Can he hear anything, like gloating/whatnot?  The sensor has his audiovisual acuity.
> 
> Listen
> 1d20+4
> ...



There's tormented screams and wailing--the grinding of teeth all lining the background. Lenora is having tea with Dis. He hears Dis ask her a question, *"So you learned to feed off of the power of Gods?" *

*"Why should I answer you anything,"* Lenora replied.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 5, 2009)

When it became obvious that Lenora was saying nothing, Sebastian sighed, and upended the font.  As the water splashed onto the floor, the candles went out and the room was plunged into darkness.  

"...Well that was less useful than I expected" stated the Cleric.  He snapped his fingers and a light spell illuminated the room.  "Spooky enough for you two?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

Cissinei looked around, *"I hate to even ask, but who is Dis?"* she glanced at Lyn and then Sebastian and Elena.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2009)

Lyn hadn't said a word. "oh... fuck... Don't tell me... don't tell me he has anything to do with the Templars?" he was in shock. "Not again..." Lyn repeated in low voice, frowning and looking at the water on the floor.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 5, 2009)

(I don't think Elena's here--she went to grab supplies somewhere)
_Cissinei looked around, "I hate to even ask, but who is Dis?"_

"A Devil who wanted to be a god" answered the Cleric.  "...Myself, Genevieve, Luemus, Dee, Elena, Lyn, Madeleine, and Barnabeth were involved in a -very- nasty little affair with him over a year ago.  He had a penchant for using armies of the dead to do his bidding."

_Lyn hadn't said a word. "oh... fuck... Don't tell me... don't tell me he has anything to do with the Templars?" he was in shock. "Not again..." Lyn repeated in low voice, frowning and looking at the water on the floor. _

"Fortunately they seemed like they weren't having a nice time Lyn.  I don't think we'll be seeing any more of Dis.  And if we do, why then he'll have Lyn Webber, Sorcerer Supreme to deal with."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2009)

Lyn sighed... He still remembered the last time he fought the Devil. "A spell away from dying... I was _this_ close"  he almost put together his thumb and his finger. "So... what do we do now? We should go and get you those materials for the ritual of protection... yeah"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Sebastian nodded.  "It should completely protect the ship against any form of conjuration, shadows, astral attacks, portals--in other words the chances of them summoning us from our beds will be nil.  The_ things_ won't be able to be summoned here either."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

Cissinei smiled, *"That's good news, them attacking us in dreams was probably the worst," *she said. 

The Warforged glanced at all in attendance, "It would seem that there have been some very trying things behind you."

Cissinei grimaced, *"I'm going to go ahead and say this, because it just strikes me as odd no one else has, but you're a Construct--correct?" *

He nodded, "Yes, I'm what's called a Warforged." 

*"How come it is you're sentient?"* she asked.

"During a war long ago they Creators invented the Warforged to combat their enemies. But over time and during battles they constructed smarter and better models and as this happened some of them begin to gain intelligence. When the war was over, they continued to make us to help out around town, albeit in smaller numbers. But the machine that makes Warforged was lost in the disaster that befell Kotir--we're trying to slowly recover its components and bring them here and the task is almost complete, but no new Warforged have been created in fifteen years..." 

*"There are more of his kind,"* Mara said, *"In the Mournland, they congregate there in cities and towns made just for them..." *

Cissinei stepped closer to the Warforged admiring him, *"Mirthral plated? And there's a blade concealed in the arm...and is that a wand?" *She spied a wand pressed into his palm and up the length of his arm. 

She walked back to the table and placed her spell book open on it, then she started to sketch a picture of the Warforged.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2009)

Elena returned from her shopping. "Has Glenn or heather come back?" she asked around. Lyn shook his head.

"Not yet, and we have to find these materials for Sebastian, so... Im calling for a flash trip to the elven city without them. We can't leave any summon get in here or it will mean more than trouble for us" Lyn was already cleaning the water Sebastian had spilled around. "Elena, someone should stay behind while we get there for Glenn and Heather. Our first priority is make the ship a '_Safe Haven_'..."  he stopped for a second. "Hehehe, I like the sound of that... we need a new name for the ship"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 7, 2009)

Sebastian paced about the room.  "Safe Haven...Haven...that's a good one.  _Haven_."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2009)

Elena nodded. "Alright... If you need to go to that Elven City, I'll stay with Glenn and Heather. We might start organizing the trip to the mournland while you are there." she giggled when she heard the name "hehee... Haven? I don't know... maybe we should tell the others, is Dee's ship after all".

If there isn't anything else to do, Elena will stay outside waiting for Heather and Glenn. 

Lyn will go and tell Dee they need to go to the elven city. "C'mon Dee, the ship is not going to protect itself... unless its alive like that Warforged guy, that is.... hehehe"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 7, 2009)

((Did we ever get an answer to how long the should take?  Kinda makes a difference in the supplies situation))

Kurgan will buy:
2 (additional) weeks of rations (plus his existing 1 week)
1 Donkey
1 Pack Saddle
3 weeks of feed
6 waterskins (3 water, 3 ale)
1 light hammer
1 light crossbow
40 bolts
1 large greatclub

He'll keep one week's rations and a waterskin on himself, the rest on the donkey (putting him at 143/153lbs unencumbered, donkey has around 50ish lbs of gear)

Kara will happily help contribute if anything's missing.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2009)

Before they head back, Glenn and Heather make their way over to a stables. After getting her permission he leaves her there for a few minutes while she picks out her horse to go "spread the good word."

Before he does that though he goes to the little shop that had the playing Music Box earlier and tries to buy it for Heather as Present. 

After that he returns to a busy part of the of the market and calls Skylark to him. While Skylark is on his way he begins to gathers people's attentions and introduces himself as as a man from the land of Aaron tells stories aobut what it's like there. After Skylark arrives he begins to talk about his adventures in Whitefall prior to comming here and tries to convince everyone and he did this with his Nimbus of light activated. He uses the stories of his experiences to try to convince everyone to live more hotblooded and manly lives.

*Diplomacy Check* 19+24 = 43 for non good alignments and 45 for Good Aligned characters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn will go and tell Dee they need to go to the elven city. "C'mon Dee, the ship is not going to protect itself... unless its alive like that Warforged guy, that is.... hehehe"



Dee is tired and Lyn is just waking her up, from her stand point it seems needless. *"We'll go when the others leave, no need to fly further from where they need to be and cause issues." *

Mara also wants to ride back to the Elven City with them.



EvilMoogle said:


> ((Did we ever get an answer to how long the should take?  Kinda makes a difference in the supplies situation))
> 
> Kurgan will buy:
> 2 (additional) weeks of rations (plus his existing 1 week)
> ...



_It's going to take a little over the week probably. Don't worry, no one is going to die of starvation. _



strongarm85 said:


> Before they head back, Glenn and Heather make their way over to a stables. After getting her permission he leaves her there for a few minutes while she picks out her horse to go "spread the good word."
> 
> Before he does that though he goes to the little shop that had the playing Music Box earlier and tries to buy it for Heather as Present.
> 
> ...



Glenn's preaching goes over well. 

_Let's move this dog and pony show along guys. _

The Music box is only 70 gold, which seems like a low price for something so amazing. 

_You can play Glenn giving her the box out later down the line as if he waited. 
_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2009)

*Chapter Three: Paths Diverge*

*Chapter Five: Paths Diverge*

_“There are only two kinds of men: the righteous who believe they are sinners, the sinners who believe they are righteous.”_​


*Spoiler*: _Diverging Paths_ 





*Airship is in blue*
*Dungeon Party is in red*




The morning brought with it thick fog and rain, the departing party would leave with three weeks food in their packs headed for the edge of the Mournland border. The skies were gray and it would be wet and rough traveling. 

They made their way over the foggy planes towards the mountains they knew to be in the distance. Even before they could see them it was known that they were there and they were walking to wards them. 

Before leaving Mara provided them with potions that would keep their clothes from staying wet, they lasted a week and she gave them each three. 

Over the fields of green they hiked with the Warforged as their guide. Dee took the airship up over head, bringing it low to the ground. Lyn, Madeleine, Holly, Cissinei, Kara, Sebastian, Edith and Barbaneth watched from the lower deck as they party made their trek. 

*"Dee says when you get back, it'll be a whole new ship!"* Cissinei yelled. *"We might even have to give it a new name!" *she added. 

Holly yelled her good byes along with the others and the airship rotated overhead, blocking out the rain for a moment before moving off through the storm towards Rhiannon...

_For the first time, the party was broken into three pieces, spread across the map...

...two in Whitefall...
...six in the Mournland...
...and six going to Rhiannon.

The airship has a four day trip to make. 
_


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2009)

Elena looked back waving her hand. She would have liked everyone to come along. She still had issues with Maddy and Barbaneth carrying Holly around. She lowered the arm slowly. But now that the ship was going to be safe, she hoped everything was alright. What would she do in their place? Something in the back of her mind told her she would disappear from the battlefield. 


Lyn looked the party getting smaller and smaller in the distance. "There they go... aww... I wonder how's that God Slayer going to be like." he leaned over the edge, trying to discern something behind the mountains. "Oh well... Should we go, Sebastian? Dee?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> _It's going to take a little over the week probably. Don't worry, no one is going to die of starvation. _


((Coward  ))


* --- Kurgan - On the ground --- *

"Come on, we'd best be on with it."  Kurgan slapped the rear of his donkey to prod it along.  "If we're gonna do this, no sense hanging about.  Sooner we get done the sooner we can be back on the ship and headed towards those Templar bastards."


* --- Kara - On the Airship --- *

Kara watched the group leave quietly.  In all honesty she would have liked to go with them, it sounds like an adventure worth having, but there were many things going on and she would have added little to the dangerous mission.

But while they were gone she had her own things to work on.  None of the group knew for sure what they were looking for, hopefully someone in the Elven city would.  Dee and Edith had their hands full with the airship, Madeleine and Barbaneth with Holly, Sebastian with his ritual, and Lyn and Cissinei with -- well with other things.

So she would busy herself with seeing what she could find out about this 'weapon.'  If she was lucky maybe they could have a plan ready when the others returned.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2009)

*Elena*
"Yes, Kurgan, I agree with you... Anyone wants help with their stuff?" Elena asked the 
others. They might have trouble with their equipment. 


Lyn
The sorcerer will go around the unexplored parts of the ship. He wants to get to know it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2009)

"'_Spare Rations_' here can likely share some of the burden," Kurgan says nudging the donkey once more.  "Best we keep ourselves reasonably light, don't want to be weighed down if a fight breaks out."

He trudges along slowly behind the donkey, "feels better to be on foot though, none of that blasted flying about, even if it is slower."  He glances at the nearby mountains (or possibly the mountains they were passing through), "brings back memories of me youth, seems strange so distant a place can feel like home."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2009)

Elena smiled following the dwarf close behind. "I can't say I'm a big fan of those either" she said referring to the airships. "...but they are very practical. Do you imagine how long would have taken us to get to Giruvegan on boat?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2009)

The dwarf harumphed, "not a big fan of boats, either.  That's the problem with you Humans, never content with taking things in their proper time.  Always moving, always in a hurry."  He shrugged.

"Might be nice from time to time, but I'll tell you a Dwarf never thought up such a blasted contraption."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2009)

Elena giggled happily at Kurgan's remark. "Yeah, I guess I would prefer to stay in land all the time... Nothing beats to ride a horse through an endless green plain" she assured. Sadly, this people seemed fairly content with their flying cabs, and 'Trains'. She felt out of place... as she wasn't supposed to be in that continent.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2009)

Kurgan nods sympathetically, "were it up to me Ah would spent me days defending the Mountainhome.  Alas Clanggedin has chosen a more trying path for me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

The planes seemed to stretch onward for what seemed like forever. Thunder crackled off in the distance and the lightning could be seen working its way through the plumes of the clouds. 

The wet ground squished beneath their feet. 

As they're trek continued through the wilderness the sky seemed to grow darker and the mountains they knew to be in the distance were no where to be found. 

The fog and the mist around them moved and ebbed in cool waves with the light winds. The Warforged was quiet as he walked ahead of them, leading them toward the Mournland. 

_I need a few spot checks. _


----------



## Kuno (Sep 10, 2009)

“I think for once…I agree with the dwarf…”  Heather said walking with the group.  She slightly regrets not getting a mount at the stable but she didn’t find any she really liked so she takes the journey on foot.  Her eyes roaming around the area with Coia beside her she keeps watch.

Spot Check
1d20+15
5+15 = 20

Spot Check Coia
1d20+4
12+4 = 16


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

In the distance Heather spots a group of individuals moving across the planes. From what she could tell they looked to be Orcs and they were carrying something along.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2009)

Spot check Kurgan:
1d20+3
4+3 = 7 (  )


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Kurgan has just noticed hes outside.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 10, 2009)

Glenn followed close beside Heather and Skylark stood on the other side. Easily noticing his wife's mood, he decided that it was a good idea that he'd bought the music box earlier and decided to surprise her with it that night to cheer her up. 

Aside from the silvery and golden sheen his feathers now showed, Skylark was now adorned with medium Mithril armor. Glenn's armor and weapons where noticeably different from before as well, being now made of master work adamantine than the common steel his armor was formerly made of.

Glenn's Spot check:
1d20+2
19+2 = 21

Skylark's Spot Check
1d20+11
18+11 = 29


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn followed close beside Heather and Skylark stood on the other side. Easily noticing his wife's mood, he decided that it was a good idea that he'd bought the music box earlier and decided to surprise her with it that night to cheer her up.
> 
> Aside from the silvery and golden sheen his feathers now showed, Skylark was now adorned with medium Mithril armor. Glenn's armor and weapons where noticeably different from before as well, being now made of master work adamantine than the common steel his armor was formerly made of.
> 
> ...



((SKylark being a Magical Beast will be unable to enter the Mournland without becoming very sick and possibly demented)) 

Glenn and Skylark see the same Orcs that Heather see.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2009)

spot 1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24) 
Elena stopped cold. "What's that?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2009)

"What's what?  Mountainhome?  It's a Dwarf name for their homeland.  Might not translate well to common, I don't know that Humans have an equivalent."  Kurgan says oblivious to the figures.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2009)

Elena tried to take a better look "No, they are moving... orcs? carrying something?" ((Im taking Heather's spot as reference))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2009)

"Orcs?"  Kurgan dropped one hand to his axe and peered in the direction that Elena indicated.

Spot:
1d20+3
4+3 = 7  (lol, the dice are consistent at least)

"You sure those aren't trees?"  He readied his axe anyway, if there were Orcs about he wanted a chance to cut up a few.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2009)

"Keep the axe, we can chop them anyway" she took out Nusintia, just in case.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2009)

"Never was much for wood working,"  Kurgan spoke as he readied himself for the proposed enemy to appear.  "Orcs I can chop on though, Deladaraugh likes the taste of them even if they're dirty bastards."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

The Orcs are in the distance, through the fog and mist and they seem to be oblivious to the presence of the party. One of the Orcs is at the back carrying a war drum but he's not actually beating the drum. 

They're walking along in double file, if the party moves closer they can see the tattered clothes of the Orcs. 

The Warforged glanced back, "Orc raiding parties," he said back over his shoulder. "They pillage and rape the villages and nomadic tribes that wander the area, its odd to see them this far West...usually they free crossing over into the Dwarven territories..."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2009)

"Uhm, that's enough for me. Kurgan?" she got her sword ready. She was not going to leave an orc raiding party just like that. "Ready?" She will try to approach them enough to ambush them. She will stay at Kurgan's side at all time.


Initiative 1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)

Elena will attack with her longsword.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ATTACKS ................................DAMAGE
1d20+16 → [10,16] = (26)	...........	1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,6,4] = (26)
1d20+16 → [2,16] = (18)	...........	1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,5,2] = (25)
1d20+16 → [4,16] = (20)	...........	1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,3,3] = (21)
1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29)	...........	1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,3,6] = (22)
1d20+16 → [12,16] = (28)	...........	1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,6,5] = (26)





Cleave Attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+16 → [7,16] = (23)	...........	1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,3,5] = (25)
1d20+16 → [2,16] = (18)	...........	1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,3,6] = (20)
1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29)	...........	1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,2,4] = (21)
1d20+16 → [5,16] = (21)	...........	1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,6,3] = (22)
1d20+16 → [8,16] = (24)	...........	1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,1,3] = (17)




If things get bad she will retreat. (she's only using one action)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2009)

((Wonder how many Orcs we're charging  ))

Kurgan needed no encouragement to fight Orcs.  He'll maintain position with Elena until they get to the Orcs.

HP: 141/141
AC: 25 (20 until his first action)

Fort:	+14 = +2[Cleric] +4[Fighter] +3[DAL] +5[Con] (+2 against poison or spells)
Ref:	+03 = +0[Cleric] +1[Fighter] +0[DAL] +2[Dex] (+2 against spells)
Will:	+06 = +2[Cleric] +1[Fighter] +0[DAL] +3[Wis] (+2 against spells)

Initiative:
1d20+2
7+2 = 9


*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Full attack, Combat Expertise (-5 attack, +5 AC)

Attack:
1d20+9
11+9 = 20
1d20+4
18+4 = 22 (Threat!)

Crit Confirm:
1d20+4
3+4 = 7

Damage:
3d6+12
1,4,3+12 = 20
3d6+12
5,1,3+12 = 21 (x2 in the unlikely event that the crit confirms)





*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




Full attack, Combat Expertise (-5 attack, +5 AC)

Attack:
1d20+9
4+9 = 13
1d20+4
20+4 = 24 (Autohit, Threat!)

Crit Confirm:
1d20+4
4+4 = 8

Damage:
3d6+12
1,1,2+12 = 16
3d6+12
3,5,5+12 = 25 (x2 in the unlikely event that the crit confirms)





*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




Full attack, Combat Expertise (-5 attack, +5 AC)
1d20+9
1+9 = 10 (Automiss)
1d20+4
15+4 = 19

Damage:
(Automiss)
3d6+12
4,6,5+12 = 27





*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 




Full attack, Combat Expertise (-5 attack, +5 AC)

Attack:
1d20+9
13+9 = 22
1d20+4
5+4 = 9

Damage:
3d6+12
4,2,3+12 = 21
3d6+12
3,4,6+12 = 25





*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 




Full attack, Combat Expertise (-5 attack, +5 AC)

Attack:
1d20+9
1+9 = 10 (Automiss)
1d20+4
6+4 = 10

Damage:
(Automiss)
3d6+12
6,6,4+12 = 28


----------



## Kuno (Sep 11, 2009)

?They just charge right in??  Heather groaned pulling her bow out.  ?I have to remember I?m traveling with nothing but brawn?? She thinks with a sigh as she moves forward but stays behind the meat shields.  

HP:  70
AC:  20

Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3)

Initiative:
1d20+5
14+5 = 19



*Spoiler*: __ 



Longbow Attack 1d20+15

1d20+15
3+15 = 18

1d20+15
15+15 = 30

1d20+15
11+15 = 26

1d20+15
20+15 = 35

1d20+15
5+15 = 20



Longbow Damage 1d8+3

1d8+3
1+3 = 4

1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
8+3 = 11

1d8+3
7+3 = 10

1d8+3
4+3 = 7

Crit Conf
1d20+15
20+15 = 35

O.O  What are the odds?  I think I did this part wrong?don?t remember?damn it?

1d8+3
4+3 = 7

Rapid Shot
Attack

1d20+15
2+15 = 17

1d20+15
2+15 = 17

1d20+15
6+15 = 21

1d20+15
1+15 = 16

1d20+15
18+15 = 33

Damage

1d8+3
8+3 = 11

1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
4+3 = 7


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2009)

The Airship The airship sped over the skies towards the area where Mara had told them they needed to go, it still promised to be a lengthy trip and Dee never thought she would be back in the ship so soon after the excruciating trip there.

As she piloted the ship something appeared off in front of her, another airship, much smaller and then a second one behind it that was almost identical. The ships circled around and flew up on either side of the airship. 

*"Cissinei!" *Dee yelled over to her sister sleeping in one of the chairs. 

Cissinei popped to life, Lyn nearby and had fallen asleep too. She almost woke him when she moved, *"What...what is it?"* Cissinei asked seeming slightly irate. 

*"I think we've got some issue go find Mara and the Cleric!"* Dee yelled. *"Tell him we're being followed!"* 

This time Lyn probably heard her and awoke.

Cissinei got up from her chair and called Poe and Siegmund,* "Come on, lets go get Mara and Sebastian." *

She darted off down the hall to find the Cleric. When she reaches his room she beats on the door frantically, *"We're being followed, Dee thinks something is really wrong!" *


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2009)

"How the hell..." Lyn woke up a little shaken for the abrupt event. "Where? What?" he followed Cissi looking for Mara and Sebastian. He tried to look over any window to see what was chasing them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2009)

Upon hearing the commotion Kara ran to the deck to get a better look.

Spot:
1d20+17
6+17 = 23

Can she see what's following them?  Assuming it's another ship are there any markings to identify it?


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 13, 2009)

HP: 76 DR/3
AC: 19

Saves
Fort: +13
Ref: +8
Will: +9

Initiative:
1d20+5
15+5 = 20


*Spoiler*: __ 




Adamantine Bastardsword Bypasses hardness less than 20

Round 1:
attacks
10+14=24
2+9=11

Damage
4+4=8
10+4=14

Round 2:
attack
3+14=17
3+9=12

damage
5+4=9
5+4=9

Round 3:
attack
7+14=21
17+9=26

damage
10+4=14
4+4=8

Round 4:
attack
15+14=29
11+9=20

damage
6+4=10
10+4=14

Round 5:
attack
7+14=21
1

damage
6+4=10


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 13, 2009)

*On the Airship*

_
Cissinei got up from her chair and called Poe and Siegmund, "Come on, lets go get Mara and Sebastian."

She darted off down the hall to find the Cleric. When she reaches his room she beats on the door frantically, "We're being followed, Dee thinks something is really wrong!" _

The Cleric opened the door, mace at his side.  Around his neck was his cloak, hastily donned.  "Followed you say?"  The air around his right hand seemed to shimmer and distort, as if there was some strange heat surrounding it.  "Lead the way Cissinei.  I thought it would come to something like this."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2009)

_Will post for the battle later... _



soulnova said:


> "How the hell..." Lyn woke up a little shaken for the abrupt event. "Where? What?" he followed Cissi looking for Mara and Sebastian. He tried to look over any window to see what was chasing them.





EvilMoogle said:


> Upon hearing the commotion Kara ran to the deck to get a better look.
> 
> Spot:
> 1d20+17
> ...



The Ships following them are unmarked.



The Space Cowboy said:


> *On the Airship*
> 
> _
> Cissinei got up from her chair and called Poe and Siegmund, "Come on, lets go get Mara and Sebastian."
> ...



Cissinei lead's Sebastian back to the bridge of the ship, as they enter the room Dee is still trying to out run the smaller ships but she isn't having much luck. 

*"They're too fast and there's no way a ship this size can outmaneuver them. Going to have to try something else..."* she jerks the controls so that the ship tilts off and begins to drift diagonally. The ship to their right is hit and turns sideways as the bigger ship scraps through it. 

Inside of the bridge everyone can feel as the entire airship rocks from the hit. But the other ship goes down in a ball of flames and drops through the blanket of fog. 

As Dee tries to steer back, the ship to the left compensates and fires something in return. The ship was skewered by a harpoon and Dee yelled back to the others, *"I think they're trying to board us...must be pirates!" *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 13, 2009)

Kara falls back to the other members of the party, "the ships aren't marked, so at least it isn't likely Templars.  They don't look like they mean us any good though."

One hand slipped to the hilt of her rapier unconsciously, she had perhaps become too used to having the more rugged members around but if it came to a fight she'd have to be on the front line now.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2009)

"What do we do? I have never fought in one of these before! Dee!" Lyn turned to the woman. "Should I transform into something that can fly? ...or maybe just blow them off!?? I can throw some fireball at them right now"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 13, 2009)

*On the Ship*

Sebastian felt the ship shudder as the harpoon hit home.  "Safe to say, one of them just went down in flames.  They aren't going to be too happy about that.  Lyn, Kara, come with me if you want.  If they're going to board us, we ought not to give them an easy time of it.  Fireballs are probably out of the question if they've got a hawser attached to us now."

He turned to leave the bridge.  "...I'm going to go give our dear friends a warm welcome.  Has anyone seen Barnabeth or Madeleine?"


----------



## materpillar (Sep 14, 2009)

MORTAL COMBAT!

((Righty as you all know I've fallen behind quite terribly.  So from what I gather Luemus and comrades are charging some orcs.  We have yet to go into the magical negation field or Luemus can still cast spells since they're divine not arcane.))

Luemus/Kytae Initiative
1d20+4
7+4 = 11

Luemus
Hp: 65
Armor Class: 19
Fortitude save:	+6	= 5 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Will save:	+9	= 5 [base] +4 [wisdom]

Kytae Stats
Hp 34
AC 17
Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2

Luemus

*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1
Elena will get a bull's strength.

Round 2
He'll cast greater magic fang on kytae

Round 3
If someone is wounded he'll cast cure light wounds on them for 1d8+5, or if they really badly need it cure moderate wounds.
1d8+5
4+5 = 9

(moderate)
2d8+7
5,5+7 = 17

If there is still 6-7 orcs that seem to be holding they're ground he'll cast summon nature's ally 2 for a crocodile

If we seem to be cleaning up without much trouble he'll just sit back and relax

Round 4+
Healing as necessary.
Light
1d8+5
3+5 = 8

1d8+5
5+5 = 10

Only have one moderate prepped
(2d8+7
5,5+7 = 17)
Note:  If there ever turns out to be a mage or someone that just doesn't want to die and poses a large threat to the party he'll hit them with flame strike for 7d6.  Similarly he'll us dispel magic as necessary.  I'd rather save those though


*Spoiler*: _Flame strike_ 




reflex
1d20+7
15+7 = 22

magic save
1d20+7
13+7 = 20

DMG
7d6+0
4,1,4,6,2,6,1+0 = 24







Kytae will run in with Elena

*Spoiler*: _Talons_ 




1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)
1d20+8 → [4,8] = (12)
1d20+8 → [3,8] = (11)
1d20+8 → [3,8] = (11)
1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)

DMG
1d8+4 → [8,4] = (12)
1d8+5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)




*Spoiler*: _Claws... 2 attacks per round_ 




1d20+3 → [17,2] = (19)
1d20+3 → [11,2] = (13)

1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)

1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)

1d20+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)

1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)

DMG
1d3+2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d3+2 → [2,2] = (4)

1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)

1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)

1d3+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)

1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)




*Spoiler*: _Bite_ 




1d20+3 → [5,2] = (7)
1d20+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)
1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)

DMG
2d4+2 → [2,1,2] = (5)
2d4+3 → [4,1,3] = (8)
2d4+3 → [2,3,3] = (8)
2d4+3 → [4,1,3] = (8)
2d4+3 → [3,4,3] = (10)




*Croc attacks*
Hp 22
AC 15
Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+6
4+6 = 10

1d20+6
11+6 = 17

1d20+6
4+6 = 10

DMG
1d12+6
9+6 = 15

1d12+6
5+6 = 11

1d12+6
8+6 = 14


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 14, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *On the Ship*
> 
> Sebastian felt the ship shudder as the harpoon hit home.  "Safe to say, one of them just went down in flames.  They aren't going to be too happy about that.  Lyn, Kara, come with me if you want."



Kara nods, "I'm with you, someone needs to teach these fellows a lesson about attacking a ship this size without knowing who they're up against."

She moved along with the others, "The rope actually is to our advantage.  We know which way they will come from now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara falls back to the other members of the party, "the ships aren't marked, so at least it isn't likely Templars.  They don't look like they mean us any good though."
> 
> One hand slipped to the hilt of her rapier unconsciously, she had perhaps become too used to having the more rugged members around but if it came to a fight she'd have to be on the front line now.





soulnova said:


> "What do we do? I have never fought in one of these before! Dee!" Lyn turned to the woman. "Should I transform into something that can fly? ...or maybe just blow them off!?? I can throw some fireball at them right now"



Dee shook her head, *"You're not firing fireballs in my ship! They're already on probably boarding us!" *



The Space Cowboy said:


> *On the Ship*
> 
> Sebastian felt the ship shudder as the harpoon hit home.  "Safe to say, one of them just went down in flames.  They aren't going to be too happy about that.  Lyn, Kara, come with me if you want.  If they're going to board us, we ought not to give them an easy time of it.  Fireballs are probably out of the question if they've got a hawser attached to us now."
> 
> He turned to leave the bridge.  "...I'm going to go give our dear friends a warm welcome.  Has anyone seen Barnabeth or Madeleine?"



Cissinei shook her head, *"Probably in their room, might want to wake them on the way down the hall,"* she said. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara nods, "I'm with you, someone needs to teach these fellows a lesson about attacking a ship this size without knowing who they're up against."
> 
> She moved along with the others, "The rope actually is to our advantage.  We know which way they will come from now."



Dee sighed, *"I'm opening the upper hatch,"* she said, *"I don't want them tearing holes all in my hull if we can avoid it. I will try to flush them into the aft section, gives me time here on the bridge." *

Dee pressed something and then turned a crank off to one side of the helm. 

Mara glanced to Sebastian, _"A ship this size should have bulkhead controls," _she said. _"We should be able to corral them into one section of the ship."_


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2009)

Lyn will cast Mage Armor on himself, and go to wake Maddy and Barbaneth. "We are getting invaded! Barbaneth you better come with us! Maddy should stay with Holly" he called from the other side of the door. He hated to have kids in the same place. He couldn't blow the ship if it came down to it... he didn't really care about Dee's love for the ship. Sure, the ship was big and fast, but if things went wrong, he wasn't going to let them get a functional airship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

*Combat*
Elena - 21
Pidash - 21
Glenn - 20
Heather - 19 
Ruurt - 15
Warforged - 14
Erurt - 14
Bilo - 13
Brugor - 12
Luemus - 11
Viol - 10
Kurgan - 9

Elena meets the first of the Orcs in the charge with virgor and brute force, her attack nearly kills the creature in one rough swing [30-26 = 4]. Another Orc, Pidash slams into Glenn with a vicious attack [-11]. Glenn strikes back at Pidash with a counter attack, slicing the Orc across the chest [30-8 = 22]. Heather gets off a shot on another of the Orcs, Viol 30-30 = DEAD] Killing him instantly. 

Ruurt sends a pair of darts at Luemus [-7]. The Warforged fires a saber out of his palm, catching it and rushes forward with a bellowing cry to meet Erurt sword for sword, he manages to wound the Orc after that [30-12 = 18]. Erurt hits the Warforged back, as the construct keeps the creature from reaching Heather and Luemus. 

Bilo, another of the Orc clan, lands a hit on Elena [-9] and Burgor, one of his brethren, hits Kurgan. [-15]

Lumues casts bull strength on Elena. Kurgan hits Burgor [30-32 = DEAD] bringing him to a quick end. 

Elena moves to finish off Pidash [22-25 = DEAD] and Glenn dispatches of Ruurt [4-9 = DEAD]. Heather fires a shot at Erurt [18-5 = 13] and the Warforged finished him off [13-14 = DEAD]. Bilo escapes the blockade created by the Warforged and goes for Luemus, attacking him [-15]. 
Luemus casts magic fang on Kyate. 

Kurgan chases Bilo down, striking the beast across the back. [30-25 = 5] and Elena finishes the creature off. [5-21 = DEAD]

The stick that the Orcs carried with something tied to it was dropped early in the fight, it lays on the ground near a small puddle and in the melee it seemed to have been missed, but the bag seems to be wiggling.

*250 EXP for the Orcs
The Orcs have no Gold but it seems they were carrying some sort of food. *


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2009)

Elena cleans the bood out of Nusintia. "What's this?" she pointed at the 'food' they were carrying. She will get close to look, but she wont touch it barehand. (maybe with a stick or the pit of her sword).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena cleans the bood out of Nusintia. "What's this?" she pointed at the 'food' they were carrying. She will get close to look, but she wont touch it barehand. (maybe with a stick or the pit of her sword).



The food is not what's wiggling on the stick, they have stolen actual food like bread, meats, alcohol and other things.

Edit: You hear someone call out, like a cry from the wrapped satchel attached to the pole.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2009)

((Woot, and Kurgan levels, I'll update him when I finish working))

Kurgan heals himself with his belt.

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d8+0
6+0 = 6

1d8+0
7+0 = 7

1d8+0
3+0 = 3

/edit: (It's actually 2d8 a charge when used one at a time, oops.  I guess I have one charge left))




Once healed he turns to the wriggling bag, "wonder what they had planned here?  Seems they had lunch sorted already so I'm guessing a slave?"  He'll cut the bag open being careful not to injure whoever (or whatever) is inside.

((Yeah, I'm working and posting, what's your point?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

((Leveling with 250  awesome))

When the bag is sliced open, there's a young Human girl inside the bag and her mouth is gagged. Her hands and feet are bound and she seems dirty and covered in soot. Her hair is wet, her skin has bruises and a few lacerations. 

She stares up at Kurgan with blue eyes wide with fright.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Leveling with 250  awesome))
> 
> When the bag is sliced open, there's a young Human girl inside the bag and her mouth is gagged. Her hands and feet are bound and she seems dirty and covered in soot. Her hair is wet, her skin has bruises and a few lacerations.
> 
> She stares up at Kurgan with blue eyes wide with fright.



((Meh, yeah, both Kara and Kurgan have been 200exp away from a level forever now  ))

"It's okay lass, yer safe now."  He reached down and murmured a brief prayer healing her minor hurts as he freed her arms and legs.  "Do ye know where you are?  Is yer home around here?"

((I'm assuming the damage is negligible, burning 'Divine Favor' for 'Cure Light Wounds':
1d6+1
3+1 = 4 points healed ))


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 15, 2009)

Glenn stepped towards the girl with glowing nimbus of light and pulled the visor on his helmet back and said, "Relax young lass, you are safe now."

Diplomacy
20+24 or 26 = 44 or 46


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

((I am going to assume he removes the girl's gag))

"Thank you..." her voice still seems shaken up and she has a bit of an accent. 

"I come from Riengold--"

The Warforged spoke up, "Riengold is a small settlement that makes camp near here...Orc raiding parties wander this land stealing food and raping women." The Warforged stands over their bodies, "Their flesh...disgusting." 

The girl started to cry, "They ate my brother...and they--did stuff to me." 

"We can get her to Riengold before long, its not much further from here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2009)

Kurgan nods at the Warforged, "probably for the best, we can't well take her with us."  He turns back to the girl, "we'll have you home soon lass, isn't much but we can do that."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2009)

ELena felt bad... really bad. She looked at the corpse of one the orcs and slashed right through its heart.  This girl reminded her of Priscilla back in Steinroad. "You are ok now"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

The girl climbs to her feet, still looking slightly nervous but nowhere near as bothered as she previously was, "I don't know...what to do..I mean...I don't know...

The Warforged seems to feel nothing, his demeanor can only be described as impatient, "Staying here like this could attract...more of the beasts..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2009)

Kurgan's abilities as a source of comfort were lacking.  Rather than face the issue he opted for pragmatism, "lead the way to the village Warforged, idling here accomplishes none of our goals."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

The Warforged walked over to the girl, "Climb onto me little pup," said the construct, "You're safer upon my back..." reluctantly the child climbed up onto him and the Warforged set out to the north east walking through the mist. 

"We've a walk ahead of us, best to know your name, pup?" asked the Warforged. 

"Menda," she said as she shook from being on back of the Construct.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 15, 2009)

* Kara - On the ship *



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Mara glanced to Sebastian, _"A ship this size should have bulkhead controls," _she said. _"We should be able to corral them into one section of the ship."_



((This would go a lot easier if we had a map of the ship....))

"I'll see if I can't setup a few distractions while Lyn alerts the others.  Any suggestions as to where to lead them?"  Kara took a mental inventory of her things.

As soon as a suggestion is given she'll run by her room and grab her bag on the way to the entrance hatch.

((She's not suicidal, she's got a handful of tricks and hopefully is mobile enough she can stay away from them until the others can arrive.  Of course, this depends on the numbers and how advanced into the ship they are.))


----------



## Kuno (Sep 16, 2009)

Remaining quiet Heather stayed toward the back of the group her and Coia keeping watch.  ‘Just the fact of being a drow will frighten the girl…’ She thought to herself as they began to walk again.  ‘Not to mention the big wolf…’ Heather gave Coia a stroke at the thought before they continued on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> * Kara - On the ship *
> ((This would go a lot easier if we had a map of the ship....))
> 
> "I'll see if I can't setup a few distractions while Lyn alerts the others.  Any suggestions as to where to lead them?"  Kara took a mental inventory of her things.
> ...



From what you could see earlier, their ship isn't nearly as advanced as the one you're on. It seems to be more thrown together. 

The ship is two tiered leading back from the bridge. On either side of the bridge, leading to the aft are hallways that run down either side of a small hold area. The quarters and the cafe area are in the center of the ship and on to the back there is more of a hold and the engine room.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, Kara surely wants to keep them away from the cockpit, if they take that things will be bad.  Would it be possible to lock them in the hold without exposing the engines?

Either way she'll head off towards the entrance Dee opened to meet the invaders.  She'll keep alert (spot +17, listen +16 if you need to roll) and will keep a good distance from them when she spots them.

Shes formulating a plan to parley if they don't look too aggressive, and backup plans if they are.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2009)

Lyn will go to stand with Kara. "Wait for me!"

If they come in a straight line... they are inn for a surprise. A Lighting bolt to the face. He will wait for them to gather and unleash it on them. "I hope they like lighting dead"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 16, 2009)

Kara jogs along as Lyn catches up smiling brightly, "ah good, some extra firepower."

"I'm hoping we can suggest they reconsider their attack, it's almost incomprehensible for them to attack a ship this size.  A few spells may make my suggestion easier to swallow."  She produces a potion out of nowhere and hands it to Lyn, "if not, I want you to take that and get to the others.  I'll keep them occupied.  Cissy would never forgive me if I let something happen to you."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2009)

"What... You need convincing? Yes, yes, I'm your man then" an mischievous smile appeared in his face. "Let's see... what could work to dissuade them?".  He wondered for a second and decided. He will use polymorph on himself, transforming into a White young dragon (medium size) and will cast a Silent Image of a red dragon one size bigger right next to him.

"Im sure, that would do" he smiled in his draconic face. The best thing is that he can still cast spells if he needs to.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 17, 2009)

Kara smiled inwardly, "that should work nicely."   Yes, she could work with that....

--------------

*Kurgan - Walking*

As they walked Kurgan fell back slightly and pulled a small scroll of parchment out of his pack.  He studied it intently glancing up only to ensure that he hadn't fallen behind the rest of the group.

Anyone that happens to catch a glimpse of the scroll may be surprised to see it has neither magical runes nor even writings but merely some crude pictures.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Well, Kara surely wants to keep them away from the cockpit, if they take that things will be bad.  Would it be possible to lock them in the hold without exposing the engines?



The engines and the hold are separate. So it would be very possible  



EvilMoogle said:


> Either way she'll head off towards the entrance Dee opened to meet the invaders.  She'll keep alert (spot +17, listen +16 if you need to roll) and will keep a good distance from them when she spots them.



There seems to be no action just yet, but Kara is in the cleared out hallway watching and waiting. The hum of the engines drowns out most other noise and Kara can only hear herself breathing until



soulnova said:


> Lyn will go to stand with Kara. "Wait for me!"



Lyn arrives soon there after. 



soulnova said:


> "What... You need convincing? Yes, yes, I'm your man then" an mischievous smile appeared in his face. "Let's see... what could work to dissuade them?".  He wondered for a second and decided. He will use polymorph on himself, transforming into a White young dragon (medium size) and will cast a Silent Image of a red dragon one size bigger right next to him.
> 
> "Im sure, that would do" he smiled in his draconic face. The best thing is that he can still cast spells if he needs to.





EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiled inwardly, "that should work nicely."   Yes, she could work with that....



The halls are narrow and metallic, Lyn might need to better think his choice in magics. Cissinei who has followed Lyn up to this point voices as much. 

*"You could shock us all in this metal hallway, we might need to try and cut them off, but there's not telling where they will come from."*



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kurgan - Walking*
> 
> As they walked Kurgan fell back slightly and pulled a small scroll of parchment out of his pack.  He studied it intently glancing up only to ensure that he hadn't fallen behind the rest of the group.
> 
> Anyone that happens to catch a glimpse of the scroll may be surprised to see it has neither magical runes nor even writings but merely some crude pictures.



The Warforged watches Kurgan, "Curious, you carry such a thing with you, friend," the construct speaks over the sound of his feet padding against the ground. The girl on his back is holding him around the neck, he need not breath.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2009)

"Oh cissy" Lyn spoke in his dragon form. "I wont be using Lighting Bolt just now" he winked at the girl. "I want to see them shit themselves when we see TWO DRAGONS in the hallway... that will be a sight to remember."

(Lyn is a White dragon of Medium Size and he made an Illusion of a Red Dragon of the same Size at his side , or just behind him)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The engines and the hold are separate. So it would be very possible


((Cool, if it comes to that))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There seems to be no action just yet, but Kara is in the cleared out hallway watching and waiting. The hum of the engines drowns out most other noise and Kara can only hear herself breathing until


((Actually I was hoping to find the invaders at/near the entrance Dee opened and lure them towards the hold if it comes to that.  I'd think it would be fairly easy to track them down if there's only two main hallways))  



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The halls are narrow and metallic, Lyn might need to better think his choice in magics. Cissinei who has followed Lyn up to this point voices as much.
> 
> *"You could shock us all in this metal hallway, we might need to try and cut them off, but there's not telling where they will come from."*


Kara interjects, somewhat louder to allow her voice to carry a bit, "I'm really hoping this doesn't come to a fight.  It took so long cleaning up all the blood last time."  She winks at Cissinei subtly then continues, "Lets see if we can't track them down before the others find them.  I sometimes think they enjoy killing too much."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Warforged watches Kurgan, "Curious, you carry such a thing with you, friend," the construct speaks over the sound of his feet padding against the ground. The girl on his back is holding him around the neck, he need not breath.



"Aye," Kurgan nods slightly still intent on the scroll.  "About a year ago I met up with an old dwarf, retired to live in solitude in the mountains.  I came upon him in me wanderings, saw him working out in the woods chopping wood.  Felled trees with a single stroke of his axe - a wee little hand axe, nothing like Deladaraugh here."

"I spent some time talking with him, asked him how he did it, and after a while talking and more than a few drinks he made me this."  He holds it out for the Warforged to see, the scroll is covered in crude drawings apparently depicting a dwarf smashing various things with an axe.  It doesn't look like it has sufficient detail to be of any sort of practical use though.  "It's the secrets to his technique and I've learned a lot from it.  Still much farther to go though."

"But I've made me oath to Clanggedin to make the best of what he's given me so I study when I can."


----------



## materpillar (Sep 19, 2009)

((CTK did you forget to have Kytae participate in combat?  She was supposed to be attacking?  Just curious))


65-22=43hp

Cure moderate wounds
2d8+7
4,4+7 = 15

43+15=58

Luemus didn't move around much after the fight.  The stupid orcs had been pretty much ignoring everyone and bullrushing him.  Maybe it was because he was a spellcaster and "squishy".  Maybe it was because he was an elf.  Maybe it was because someone higher up was being a pain in the ass again.  Whatever the reason, Luemus didn't enjoy being cut up and he was in a foul mood.  The next hostile orcs he came across we're going to get a little sizzled.

Menda being revealed didn't make him any happier.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 19, 2009)

_*The Ship
*_

Sebastian parted ways with Kara and Lyn.  He was hunting alone this time.  The Cleric paid little attention to stealth.  He was bad at it anyways.  Hopefully, there would be a mob of screaming pirates somewhere.  He had a surprise for them.  Nevertheless, he would keep his eyes and ears open, searching methodically.

Search:  1d20+2
13+2 = 15

Spot: 1d20+4
20+4 = 24

Listen:  
1d20+4
3+4 = 7


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2009)

materpillar said:


> ((CTK did you forget to have Kytae participate in combat?  She was supposed to be attacking?  Just curious))
> 
> 
> 65-22=43hp
> ...



((Honestly I did, there were so many Orcs I didn't think about it, perhaps its for the best she can't take much damage and sending her after Elena is a bad idea)) 



EvilMoogle said:


> ((Cool, if it comes to that))
> 
> 
> ((Actually I was hoping to find the invaders at/near the entrance Dee opened and lure them towards the hold if it comes to that.  I'd think it would be fairly easy to track them down if there's only two main hallways))
> ...



Kara, Lyn and Cissinei padded along inside of the ship slowly making their way into the belly of the beast. Suddenly the ship seems larger and forgien to them despite having been home for the past few days. The sounds of the engines drowned out anything below a normal speaking voice back here so hearing them coming would be nearly impossible. 

Kara navigated to the best of her memory where the ship's hatch that Dee had sprung was located. Soon there was a draft in the ship, slight at first  but slowly increasing. Kara followed it and the others followed her. 

As they rounded a corner the sound of a crossbow being cocked broke the air and a voice said, "G'day, Loves--what're wandering about like this for on my ship?" 

Standing at the end of the hall is an ornately dressed blonde man with a slender figure and strange eyes that seem to glow. He's holding a crossbow and there are six men at his back, one of them a Half Orc with a Worg on a chain.

"Before you go gettin' any ideas best be rememberin' who's the star of this here story and keep your hands where I can see them..." 



The Space Cowboy said:


> _*The Ship
> *_
> 
> Sebastian parted ways with Kara and Lyn. He was hunting alone this time. The Cleric paid little attention to stealth. He was bad at it anyways. Hopefully, there would be a mob of screaming pirates somewhere. He had a surprise for them. Nevertheless, he would keep his eyes and ears open, searching methodically.
> ...



Sebastian spots them before he can see them, the aft of the ship is filled with noise and he finds it harder and harder to pick out any sounds as he moves. 

But at the end of the hall he spots two men suspiciously searching through a compartment meant to put out fires.



EvilMoogle said:


> "Aye," Kurgan nods slightly still intent on the scroll.  "About a year ago I met up with an old dwarf, retired to live in solitude in the mountains.  I came upon him in me wanderings, saw him working out in the woods chopping wood.  Felled trees with a single stroke of his axe - a wee little hand axe, nothing like Deladaraugh here."
> 
> "I spent some time talking with him, asked him how he did it, and after a while talking and more than a few drinks he made me this."  He holds it out for the Warforged to see, the scroll is covered in crude drawings apparently depicting a dwarf smashing various things with an axe.  It doesn't look like it has sufficient detail to be of any sort of practical use though.  "It's the secrets to his technique and I've learned a lot from it.  Still much farther to go though."
> 
> "But I've made me oath to Clanggedin to make the best of what he's given me so I study when I can."



"A thing to be envied it is indeed," said the Warforged. "The abilities of the flesh races seem to be ever growing and ever modifying, it seems that we are not all that different after all." 

In the distance the village of the young girl can be seen and as the part nears it there are huge fires burning out in front of the town with flames spiraling up into the mist.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 22, 2009)

*On the Ship*


Sebastian spots them before he can see them, the aft of the ship is filled with noise and he finds it harder and harder to pick out any sounds as he moves.

But at the end of the hall he spots two men suspiciously searching through a compartment meant to put out fires.

Statistics for Sebastian
HP: 85
AC: 20 (20 FF)
Initiative: +4

- Saves -
Fort: +11 (+15 With Cloak)
Ref: +2 (+6 with Cloak)
Will: +12 (+16 with Cloak)

Initiative: 1d20+4 <--In case we enter combat
18+4 = 22

Free Action Turning Check to amplify spell
1d20+9
9+9 = 18. +2 to CL.

Quietly, he begins a ritual, summoning a friend.  Summon Monster IV.  Duration is 11 rounds.  
Summon Monster IV:  

Celestial Lion

*Spoiler*: __ 




Size/Type: Large Extraplanar Animal
HD:  5d8+10
7,8,7,7,5+10 = 44

Initiative: 1d20+3
15+3 = 18

Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 15 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+3/+12
Attack: Claw +7 melee (1d4+5)
Full Attack: 2 claws +7 melee (1d4+5) and bite +2 melee (1d8+2)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Pounce, improved grab, rake 1d4+2
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent.  Spell Resistance 10.  DR 5/magic.  Resistance 5 to acid, cold, electricity.  Darkvision to 60 feet
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +2
Abilities: Str 21, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Balance +7, Hide +3*, Listen +5, Move Silently +11, Spot +5
Feats: Alertness, Run






Round 1:  Sebastian casts Summon Monster IV.  
The following describes the Lion's actions.  

*Spoiler*: __ 




A gigantic lion seems to leap out of nowhere, bounding towards the men with a mighty roar.  The lion will charge (taking the penalty to AC) and attempt to pounce on one of the men, attempting to grab hold of him with its jaws.

Bite:  1d20 + 3 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 2 (Charge)
20+7 = 27

Confirm:  1d20+10
17+7 = 24

Damage: 1d8+2
4+2 = 6
1d8+2
6+2 = 8

14 damage total.

Improved Grab: 
Grapple Check: 1d20 + 14 (Grapple mod of +12, +2 for Charge)
17+14 = 31

The following occurs whether or not the grapple succeeds
Claw 1: 1d20 + 9 (+7 base) + 2 (Charge)
7+9 = 16
Damage: 1d4+2
3+2 = 5

Claw 2:  1d20 + 9
5+9 = 14
Damage: 1d4+2
3+2 = 5


Round 2:  The lion will continue attacking.  If it's first target is dead, it will full attack the second man.  If the first target is not dead, the lion will rake the unfortunate man with its claws.  

Grapple Check: 1d20+12
14+12 = 26

Rake 1:  1d20+7
20+7 = 27

Confirm:  1d20+7
1+7 = 8

Damage: 
1d4+2
3+2 = 5

If Confirmed add 
1d4+2
3+2 = 5

Rake 2:1d20+7
17+7 = 24

Damage: 1d4+2
1+2 = 3

Round 3:  Assuming the first unfortunate has perished, the Lion will turn on the second Pirate.  Otherwise it will just full attack the first, continuing the
grapple.  All in all the scene is quite brutal and unsuitable for children.

Grapple: 1d20+12
7+12 = 19

Claw 1:1d20+7
15+7 = 22
Damage:  1d4+5
1+5 = 6

Claw 2: 1d20+7
20+7 = 27 (Dammit...why all these crits?)
Confirm: 1d20+7
10+7 = 17

Damage: 1d4+5 x2
4+5 = 9
1d4+5
2+5 = 7

Bite: 1d20+2
5+2 = 7

Damage: 1d8+2
8+2 = 10

Round 4:
Claw 1: 1d20+7
7+7 = 14
Claw 2: 1d20+7
9+7 = 16
Bite: 1d20+2
15+2 = 17

Damage

Claw 1: 1d4+5
4+5 = 9
Claw 2: 1d4+5
1+5 = 6
Bite: 1d8+2
7+2 = 9


Round 5:

Claw 1: 1d20+7
9+7 = 16
Claw 2: 1d20+7
6+7 = 13
Bite: 1d20+2
14+2 = 16

Damage:  

Claw 1: 1d4+5
4+5 = 9
Claw 2: 1d4+5
4+5 = 9
Bite: 1d8+2
2+2 = 4




Sebastian will just approach and attack with his mace.  Here are attack and damage rolls by round.
*Spoiler*: __ 




2: 1d20+7
2+7 = 9

3: 1d20+7
3+7 = 10

4: 1d20+7
20+7 = 27

Confirm:1d20+7
5+7 = 12

5: 1d20+7
20+7 = 27

Confirm:  1d20+7
4+7 = 11


Damage Rolls
2: 1d8+2
2+2 = 4

3: 1d8+2
5+2 = 7

4: 1d8+2
3+2 = 5

5: 1d8+2
5+2 = 7


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2009)

The Lion bounds out of nowhere and despite the roar announcing its presence, it gets the jump on the two men. The beast charges into them dealing damage to the first [25-14 = 11]. The man was badly wounded. The other man was frozen in fright as the Lion continued its assault. The man is picked up in the lions jaws and then beat with its claws [11-5 = 6] but only one of the claw attacks does anything. 

The second man attempts to run. As the Lion viciously rakes at the first man [6-5 = 1][1-3 =DEAD].

The second Pirate is running away, bounding down the hall. The Lion runs im down catching him up off the ground by the legs and tossing him into the air. He catches his prey in his jaws again causing the man to drop his weapon and starts his furious assault [25-6 =19][19-18 = 1][7-1 = DEAD] As the man continues to claw and shake the man side to side in his jaws the screaming ceases and the pirates body goes limp. The lion drops him to the metallic deck floor. 

EXP 200
2 Rapiers
2 pairs of tattered rags


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 22, 2009)

Sebastian dismissed the lion with a wave of his hand, sending it back to wherever it came from.  How messy.  The Cleric's hunt continued


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2009)

From what Sebastian can see, the Lion made an awful mess of things. Blood speckles the walls and ceiling. Luckily, the two pirates seemed to be traveling alone, more than likely scouting. 

From above, Dee's voice could be heard, *"Ooo, Sebastian is that you? I heard that...whatever that was growling...if I find anything broken on my bloody ship..." *


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 22, 2009)

"Don't know if anything's broken" he called back.  "...We're going to need a mop later to get the blood off the walls, and I'm not lion about that."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Don't know if anything's broken" he called back.  "...We're going to need a mop later to get the blood off the walls and I'm not lion."



*"Blood?" *Dee repeated the words. *"Urgh, alright but if any of the carpet or fabrics got messed up, you're scrubbing them!" *


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2009)

"MIssstrrreeeessss! LET ME EAT THEM!! You let Kazzark eat them lassst timee!" Lyn turned around to see "Kazzark" the Red Dragon. "Yesss?? YESSS!?" he roared impatient at the intruders. Then he spoke in draconic "_You guys are so DEAAAAD!_"

1d20+17 → [8,17] = (25)  (Do I add bonuses for Dragon form and the Red dragon's illusion?? ??) 


----


Elena gripped the hilt of Nusintia as she walked towards the burning village. The Mist surrounding her, she would not say a word until they reach the town.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2009)

((Re: the bluff, technically Lyn's bluff would just be an "aid" action against Kara's, so he'd add a further +2 to her roll.  As far as the dragon form/dragon illusion goes, that would be a situational modifier which goes along with how believable the lie is (it's easier to believe the claim that Kara is supremely powerful when she's backed up by several "pet" dragons than it is were she standing alone in the hallway).))

*Kurgan - Walking*

When he glanced up and saw the fires Kurgan carefully put the scroll away.  Apparently their work wasn't done for the day.  In the back of his mind he felt a twinge of sorrow for the girl, it was apparently her trials weren't over either.  Though if she managed to survive them she'd be stronger for it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 23, 2009)

*On the Ship*

Sebastian's little hunt continued.  Perhaps, he mused, the lion was overdoing it.  He hoped the Pirates had heard it roar.  The sound of such a large, wild animal would be unsettling if anything

Search: 1d20+2
2+2 = 4

Spot: 1d20+4
18+4 = 22

Listen: 1d20+4
15+4 = 19


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "MIssstrrreeeessss! LET ME EAT THEM!! You let Kazzark eat them lassst timee!" Lyn turned around to see "Kazzark" the Red Dragon. "Yesss?? YESSS!?" he roared impatient at the intruders. Then he spoke in draconic "_You guys are so DEAAAAD!_"
> 
> 1d20+17 → [8,17] = (25)  (Do I add bonuses for Dragon form and the Red dragon's illusion?? ??)



((this is funny because I didn't see it and I didn't notice your mistake earlier)) 

The lead pirate shook his head, "Now you're lying to me, those aren't Dragons," he said in a disgraced tone. "In fact only a fool would have tried to lead me to believe any Dragon has ever been this close to the mist...they've either all perished or left the Island sickly and nearly dying." He popped the bow back so that it rested over his shoulder and shook a finger at them, "So don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining mate...turn those children or whoever it is you got to play Dragon for you back into their regular old selves..."

((Basically the nature of the light is impossible to believe because the Island doesn't have dragons and they're forbidden to come to it or be near it - I actually told Strongarm there were no dragons the other day so this isn't made up.)) 



The Space Cowboy said:


> *On the Ship*
> 
> Sebastian's little hunt continued. Perhaps, he mused, the lion was overdoing it. He hoped the Pirates had heard it roar. The sound of such a large, wild animal would be unsettling if anything
> 
> ...



((you and these search checks lol)) 

The invasion force must have been relatively small or very stealthy because Sebastian sees no one else. It could be that they were scared by the sound of the lion. 

Finally he finds Mara, wandering about with a bow in hand, "I hear a beast and some other sounds, is something the matter?" 




			
				EvilMoogle said:
			
		

> *Kurgan - Walking*
> 
> When he glanced up and saw the fires Kurgan carefully put the scroll away.  Apparently their work wasn't done for the day.  In the back of his mind he felt a twinge of sorrow for the girl, it was apparently her trials weren't over either.  Though if she managed to survive them she'd be stronger for it.





soulnova said:


> Elena gripped the hilt of Nusintia as she walked towards the burning village. The Mist surrounding her, she would not say a word until they reach the town.



The fires appear not to be anything harmful at second glance, in fact they were most deliberately set and there are a few people standing around them outlined by the flames. 

As you get closer you smell the distinct, thick oily smell of burning flesh.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The lead pirate shook his head, "Now you're lying to me, those aren't Dragons," he said in a disgraced tone. "In fact only a fool would have tried to lead me to believe any Dragon has ever been this close to the mist...they've either all perished or left the Island sickly and nearly dying." He popped the bow back so that it rested over his shoulder and shook a finger at them, "So don't piss on my leg and tell me it's raining mate...turn those children or whoever it is you got to play Dragon for you back into their regular old selves..."



"You really are a grade-A moron aren't you?  You land on a ship flying foreign colors and think we're natives of here?"  Kara snorts.  "I don't pretend to know the history of your land, maybe no dragons were born here, maybe you killed them all off.  But I sure didn't have any problems bringing my 'pets' along with me."

She pats Lyn on the head again, "he doesn't look sickly to me.  Maybe you shouldn't believe every rumor you hear."  She shrugs again, "or maybe your mist doesn't work on the natives from my island.  I don't know, and honestly don't really care.  I'm not a scholar and don't plan to become one."

"Really you have three choices to consider.  You either set the bow down and turn yourself over to my protections, we fight it out and my pets get fresh meat for a change, or we keep talking until the less merciful members of the crew find you.  I don't know that they'll see the advantages in talking to you."

((Kara hedges her bet that 'knowledge: dragon lore' isn't this guy's forte, especially if dragons don't exist on his homeland))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "You really are a grade-A moron aren't you?  You land on a ship flying foreign colors and think we're natives of here?"  Kara snorts.  "I don't pretend to know the history of your land, maybe no dragons were born here, maybe you killed them all off.  But I sure didn't have any problems bringing my 'pets' along with me."
> 
> She pats Lyn on the head again, "he doesn't look sickly to me.  Maybe you shouldn't believe every rumor you hear."  She shrugs again, "or maybe your mist doesn't work on the natives from my island.  I don't know, and honestly don't really care.  I'm not a scholar and don't plan to become one."
> 
> ...



((Mist has only been here fifteen years, he's at least 30 years old)) 

"This vessel flies Templar colors, you're not Templar...which already means that I've made a mistake today, I might venture to guess you're pirates yourselves..." 

Despite the threat, he didn't seem to actually be scared, "Tell me if you have the Oracle of Pyleia and if not where I can find the bastard who's stolen it?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2009)

((Even then, he may know that popular rumor says dragons can't survive here.  There's very little chance that he knows enough about the mist and about dragons to say for sure why.))

"We found the ship incidentally, at the hands of some Templars that didn't deserve it."  She smiled politely as she spoke, "if I were you, I'd think about your 'mistake' carefully a moment.  Are you sure you're going about correcting that the right way?  Time is likely getting very short for you to make a decision once my allies arrive it will be out of my hands to help."

"As to this, 'Oracle of Pyleia' was it?"  She smiles coyly at the man, "I'm afraid I tell no secrets to men who brandish weapons at me."

While she talks she's going to activate her 'detect thoughts' ability (Born Under the Crescent Moon feat) targeting the (apparent) leader.  Will Save DC 15 or she'll be able to detect his surface thoughts.  Presumably this is undetectable though the spell doesn't say either way (it would be rather useless if it were detectable though).


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2009)

((..... +30 skill checks do not matter anymore.... and him knowing we are kids?? c'mon! That's pushing it too far!))

"Ooooooh..... I'm going to tear you apart limb by limb and I'm going to chew your entrails as a snack!!"  Hisses Lyn at the pirate... Kara couldn't tell if that was part of Lyn's act or he really mean it. He's very very pissed because the pirate is underestimating him. "We don't care about your stupid Oracle, and why in the NINE HELLS do you think we know? "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Even then, he may know that popular rumor says dragons can't survive here.  There's very little chance that he knows enough about the mist and about dragons to say for sure why.))
> 
> "We found the ship incidentally, at the hands of some Templars that didn't deserve it."  She smiled politely as she spoke, "if I were you, I'd think about your 'mistake' carefully a moment.  Are you sure you're going about correcting that the right way?  Time is likely getting very short for you to make a decision once my allies arrive it will be out of my hands to help."
> 
> ...



"The Oracle is a small stone, opens the way to Cache of Pyleia a vast treasure beyond the wildest dreams of men. The Templar have it or have been known too and I heard it rested with their leader's right hand...this ship bares his family crest..." 

"Now, where is Lamosa?" he asked. 

*Will Save:
* *1d20+11 → [15,11] = (26)* 





soulnova said:


> ((..... +30 skill checks do not matter anymore.... and him knowing we are kids?? c'mon! That's pushing it too far!))
> 
> "Ooooooh..... I'm going to tear you apart limb by limb and I'm going to chew your entrails as a snack!!"  Hisses Lyn at the pirate... Kara couldn't tell if that was part of Lyn's act or he really mean it. He's very very pissed because the pirate is underestimating him. "We don't care about your stupid Oracle, and why in the NINE HELLS do you think we know? "



With a wave of his hand, he and his companions were invisible from sight, though his voice still emitted from the area, "If you are in fact pirates...I'd like to speak to your Captain..." his voice seemed to move all over the room. 

Arcana Check:
 1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29) 

From somewhere nearby, yet unknown to them he will try and dispel the magics in the area: 

Dispel Checks:
   1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16) 
   1d20+4 → [13,4] = (17)

Lyn returns to his normal form and his "dragon" vanishes. 

Now his voice seems to be coming from somewhere else, "You should never try and bullshit a bullshiter kid," he said, "Now you've killed half my crew...I've spared your lives--where is your Captain?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2009)

((Er, the dispel check DC is 11 + the Caster level, so DC 19 at least for anything Lyn casts))

Spot to reveal the location of invisible characters:
1d20+17
14+17 = 31 (Success!)

Whip-disarm attack against the invisible man:
1d20+7
19+7 = 26 vs. his Touch AC

Disarm Check (Contested Str), with both hands pulling
1d20+6
20+6 = 26

If he contests the disarm that spoils his invisibility.

Kara raises a hand prompting Lyn to pause a moment, "last chance.  Any more tricks and you all die.  Don't even try to pretend you're the only one with skills here."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 24, 2009)

> The invasion force must have been relatively small or very stealthy because Sebastian sees no one else. It could be that they were scared by the sound of the lion.
> 
> Finally he finds Mara, wandering about with a bow in hand, "I hear a beast and some other sounds, is something the matter?"



Sebastian shook his head.  "I can't seem to find anyone..." lied the Cleric  "...There were two pirates down fiddling with some sort of fire system, but they seemed to have had a work-accident of sorts.  It's going to be a bother to clean up the mess they made.  Have you come across anything?"

Bluff for the lie: 1d20+4
12+4 = 16.  Mara gets to roll sense motive!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Er, the dispel check DC is 11 + the Caster level, so DC 19 at least for anything Lyn casts))
> 
> Spot to reveal the location of invisible characters:
> 1d20+17
> ...



He chuckled at Kara, "So it seem's kitty's got claws, aye." He climbed to his feet leaving the bow on the floor, "You're really cute and all with the whip, Bonnie--but part of being a Pirate says I can only negotiate with another Captain, now where is the bloke." 

He held his arms up, "See I'm disarmed," he wiggled his fingers.



The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian shook his head.  "I can't seem to find anyone..." lied the Cleric  "...There were two pirates down fiddling with some sort of fire system, but they seemed to have had a work-accident of sorts.  It's going to be a bother to clean up the mess they made.  Have you come across anything?"
> 
> Bluff for the lie: 1d20+4
> 12+4 = 16.  Mara gets to roll sense motive!



Mara tilted her head to the side, *"Haven't found anything, I was meditating and there was a lot of noise and I just came out." *


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 24, 2009)

> Mara tilted her head to the side, *"Haven't found anything, I was meditating and there was a lot of noise and I just came out." *



"Well then" said the Cleric, "...our vessel seems to have come down with a case of vicious pirates.  I've been looking for them.  Care to join me?"  He flashed her a cheshire grin.

Mara may very well notice the Cleric seemed a bit enthusiastic about the idea of encountering pirates.  There were a few tiny specks of blood on him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He chuckled at Kara, "So it seem's kitty's got claws, aye." He climbed to his feet leaving the bow on the floor, "You're really cute and all with the whip, Bonnie--but part of being a Pirate says I can only negotiate with another Captain, now where is the bloke."
> 
> He held his arms up, "See I'm disarmed," he wiggled his fingers.



With a flick of her wrist she coils the whip back up and winks.  Then more sternly, "you may.  But your men stop playing at hiding and wait up on the deck."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Well then" said the Cleric, "...our vessel seems to have come down with a case of vicious pirates.  I've been looking for them.  Care to join me?"  He flashed her a cheshire grin.
> 
> Mara may very well notice the Cleric seemed a bit enthusiastic about the idea of encountering pirates.  There were a few tiny specks of blood on him.



Mara nodded," I suppose we better do something, pirates in these parts aren't rare but to attack a ship this big they must have some real tricks up their sleeves." 



EvilMoogle said:


> With a flick of her wrist she coils the whip back up and winks.  Then more sternly, "you may.  But your men stop playing at hiding and wait up on the deck."



"What? You're not going to tie me up with it?" he asked jokingly. He sighed, "I unfortunately can't call out to my men, but the brunt of them are here with me...since someone destroyed my other ship."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2009)

Kara sighs, "then I'm afraid we're at an impasse again.  You can't seriously expect me to escort invisible intruders to the captain of the ship.  While you may not fool my eyes I cannot in good faith expose her to such a risk.  Nor can I leave them inside the ship to possible cause problems."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara sighs, "then I'm afraid we're at an impasse again.  You can't seriously expect me to escort invisible intruders to the captain of the ship.  While you may not fool my eyes I cannot in good faith expose her to such a risk.  Nor can I leave them inside the ship to possible cause problems."



(we're not invisible)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 24, 2009)

((   ))

Kara considered the alternatives a moment, she didn't terribly like bringing this many men to see Dee, but at the same time leaving them with Lyn may provoke a fight.  Finally she relented, "fine but keep the weapons put away and the hands where I can see them.

Assuming they behave themselves she'll lead them towards the bridge.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 24, 2009)

"Hold it, I have a wand of Hold person here somewhere.... I could carry him along if it comes to that" Dragon Lyn smirked. "Now now 'mr pirate', we only kill bad guys... You already fall in the realm of lawless, you don't want to fall in the category of 'Lyn's Dinner'".  He liked it.... he liked this 'game' maybe a little too much for his own good. "Remember, I'm watching you" he narrowed his draconic eyes.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2009)

"Lyn, behave for now.  Our guest seems to have understood the situation for now antagonizing him doesn't accomplish anything."  She shoots Lyn a quick look.  "Besides, we will be there the whole time, and it's not like the captain is helpless herself.  She might be interested in hearing what he has to say."  Kara shrugged slightly and thought to herself that Dee might also decide to simply gut him for daring to shoot a hole in her ship.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2009)

"alright...alright...." he lowered his head not very happy but he followed her orders. "One thing is sure... Dee wont like that you broke into her ship"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 25, 2009)

*
The Village
*
Rain drummed steadily on the small crowd as they began to gather around the twin funeral bonfires.  Rebecca Valentine, or Beck, sat on a log a short distance from the crowd, a dull yellow cloak keeping her mostly dry.  This close to the fires, a little dampness shouldn't be a problem.  

She rested Strat across her knees.  The ax, guitar, or whatever you wanted to call it, had dragged her to this village in the middle of nowhere--and even thought it had seemed hardly fond of funerals in the past, wanted to play tonight for some reason.  The elders of the village had been more than happy to let her.  Sometimes people just needed to grieve.

The strings plucked and tightened themselves.  Beck watched them closely.  
"You're going to ruin me, doing all the tuning yourself you know" said the musician, to no one in particular. The instrument seemed to roll its eyes, which was odd since musical instruments don't have eyes.

"I'm sorry what was that?"  Oh look, a nosy bumpkin.  He looked like a nice sort, muscles enlarged from hauling hay and working the fields, just the type of bumpkin to use for a one-night stand.  

Rebecca smiled at him coyly.  "Oh, it's nothing."  She didn't feel in the mood for that sort of thing tonight.  Rebecca hadn't been in the town when the Orcs came.  She had gone off somewhere to practice, and when she returned--several villagers had been killed or captured

After most or all of the village had gathered there, the village headman stood up and gave a speech.  It was a good speech as far as impromptu funeral speeches go, but soon he went and gave the signal.  Two men with lit torches set the pitch-soaked woodpiles alight, giving off a light that could surely be seen for miles.

Beck's hands moved across the guitar strings, eliciting a haunting beautiful tune.  Strat didn't like to play softly, but tonight he did it very well, sending soft, sad notes to both guide and soothe the spirits of the deceased and assuage the sorrows of the living.  After a while Beck began to sing as well.  The language of the Gods danced among her guitar chords.

One by one, the villagers young and old began to pass between the two fires--symbolizing the separation between the living and the dead.

Perform Checks -- There Really Shouldn't Be a Dry Eye In the House

*Spoiler*: __ 




Strat, Perform check to aid her Perform check: 1d20 + 11 (10 ranks, +1 CHA)
2+11 = 13

Rebecca, Perform check:  1d20+16 + 2 (Masterwork Instrument) + 2(Strat's Aid Another).  
*13+20 = 33*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2009)

The Ship

He followed Kara, Lyn and Cissinei down to the bridge and up through the doors that led into the main cavern. Before they reached it the pirate introduced himself, "By the way, my name's Cecil Varsessi..." 

When they reached the bridge Dee turned to face them, Barbaneth and Madeleine were standing nearby, "What's the meaning of this?" asked Dee as she stood up, "You're the one who fired a harpoon into my ship?" 

"The name's Cecil Varsessi, Captain Cecil Varsessi and you would be?" 

"Captain Deirdre Saint John...and you're trespassing on my boat," she said.

"You're flying the Templar colors and I merely thought that this ship was carrying something valuable that the Templar have." 

The Village

As the party approaches the village, they can smell the burning flesh and see the funeral pyres. A melody plays wafting over the crowds.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2009)

* Kara - The Ship *

Kara looked knowingly at Dee, "found him on the ship, he said he wanted to speak with the captain.  Said a lot of things really.  Thought it would be better to bring him here than burn down a chunk of the ship."

-----
* Kurgan - The Village *

Kurgan walked silently as they approached the village.  While it was lightening news to see survivors, it was still likely a dark day for the village.  In his mind this was perhaps another proof of the superiority of the Dwarven Mountainhome but he was wise enough to assume others wouldn't appreciate the insight.

Still it was better than it could have been, buildings still stand and while the villagers may not be able to they at least had a place to sleep for the night.  He relaxed his pose as much as was possible, no sense disturbing them any more than they already were.

Some part of him felt the echoing music fitting for the emotion, the humans surely reflected it.  Even if he would prefer the slow dirge more common to the Dwarves when his time came.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2009)

Elena- Village

"Can you see your family around?" Elena asks the girl almost afraid of hurting her. She really hopes her parents aren't in any pyre.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2009)

Elena will start searching around the village for the girl's parents.

search check 1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> * Kara - The Ship *
> 
> Kara looked knowingly at Dee, "found him on the ship, he said he wanted to speak with the captain.  Said a lot of things really.  Thought it would be better to bring him here than burn down a chunk of the ship."



Dee grasped the orb off the console, "*Sebastian, we're going to need you back at the Bridge." *She said 

She hopped down from the Helm control station, *"Captain eh?" *she asked, "Well I might be her," she said. *"Are you the chap what's been blowin' holes in me ship?" *

He smirked, "Captain Basil DeBlooms at your service lass," he bowed. "So you're the Captain of this old girl? Your at least as fair as any royal woman I've had the pleasure of meeting..."

*"Don't suppose you've had the pleasure to meet many," *Dee replied poising her hands behind her back and just above her hips, *"I assure you I'm as rugged as Corellon's bow and as true as the arrow that crosses it and when I tell you that you had better think really hard about the next words out of your mouth, you should know I'm serious. That clear?" *

"Oh its just crystal, Love." 

*"Why did you attack my ship?" *

"This isn't your ship is it? You were flying a Templar flag and they have something I need..." 

*"Dammit, where is Sebastian,"* Dee said, *"We need to get this shit off the side of this ship before someone else shoots us down." 
* 


EvilMoogle said:


> * Kurgan - The Village *
> 
> Kurgan walked silently as they approached the village.  While it was lightening news to see survivors, it was still likely a dark day for the village.  In his mind this was perhaps another proof of the superiority of the Dwarven Mountainhome but he was wise enough to assume others wouldn't appreciate the insight.
> 
> ...





soulnova said:


> Elena- Village
> 
> "Can you see your family around?" Elena asks the girl almost afraid of hurting her. She really hopes her parents aren't in any pyre.



The girl starts to cry again at the mention of her parents. 



soulnova said:


> Elena will start searching around the village for the girl's parents.
> 
> search check 1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)



As Elena searches and elderly man comes up to her wearing vestaments, a cleric. He leans down on a stick and he nods, "Seems you caught the blaggards who did this..." he said. "The girl was stolen from here by them and taken towards the Orc encampments. Her parents were not so lucky..." 

The Warforged walked closer to the Cleric, "Orcs are a troublesome race but these Orcs seemed to be special..." his words carried some hidden meaning. 

The cleric nodded, "Ah, yes the soulless one is right, these creatures aren't regular Orcs, their Mistborns."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2009)

Elena holds the girls near the cleric. "Hear me out. Your parents would want you to move on... I know you will miss them, but be strong and never give up. If you give up, they have won... don't give them that." Elena takes some money and gives it to the girl. "Take this, it might help you get by for a while" She gives her 500gp.

It was a pity Elena couldn't erase memories. She knew Boti's bard was able to; speaking of which... the music in the air was rather beautiful. After saying good bye to the girl and  the cleric, Elena will go to find the source of music.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 27, 2009)

Kurgan broke his silence for a moment, looking hard at the crying girl before sighing softly.  "It's likely you'll remember this day for the rest of your life girl.  But what you take from that memory is up to you.  Do not let fear of what happened today paralyze your life with apathy.  Do not let hatred for those who did this drive you to a short life of revenge.  Instead use this as the burning coal for your forge, use the memory to provide energy to shape yourself into something better."

"Yer parents have moved on to the great beyond now, you'll meet them again some day, honor their memory and live a life that you will want to tell them about when you meet them."  That said, he slipped back to his more characteristic silence, a hint of emotion in his eyes.

((Funny thing, this scenario has several very close links to Kurgan's backstory  ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 27, 2009)

*On the Ship*
_
Dee grasped the orb off the console, "Sebastian, we're going to need you back at the Bridge." She said

"Dammit, where is Sebastian," Dee said, "We need to get this shit off the side of this ship before someone else shoots us down."_

It took a few minutes, but the Cleric eventually made his way back to the bridge.  Rounding a corner he caught a glimpse of the pirates, and stopped.  His eyes narrowed.  Very cautiously the Cleric stepped onto the bridge.

"...I can only assume, that since Deirdre called--and that you all seem relaxed enough, that either we have all stopped trying to kill each other and that this is all a big misunderstanding, or that the ship has fallen to your control."

The Cleric's voice sounded, well, a bit like Judgment Day.  "In the latter case, I highly recommend pissing yourself.  Followed by a course of fervent prayer to whatever god you worship, as you will be meeting them very soon."  His tone was very earnest.

*In the Village*

Rebecca continued to sing while Strat played itself.  Admittedly, it was rather odd if you thought about it, but no one had really ever noticed that the strings of the instrument often strummed and plucked themselves.  

The group entering the village, she eyed them carefully in between verses.  A dwarf, a girl who was obviously accomplished in warfare, an elf...  Her instrument gave her a frown.  _That could wait till later, it was still time to play_.

As the last of the villagers passed between the two fires, she ceased singing slipped into improvisation.  Her fingers danced a wandering, sad melody across the strings, eventually drifting into silence--like a memory.
_
Okay.  You can move the plot along now.  Music performances are hard to describe_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 29, 2009)

((/bump))

*Kara - On ship*
Kara nodded slightly acknowledging Sebastion's comments silently, then spoke.  "We had a bit of a..." she paused a moment and continued "misunderstanding when he first arrived.  He's been behaving himself since then though.  His fate's really in Dee's hands at this point"

*Kurgan - In village*
Grunting softly Kurgan nodded to himself, there was little more he could do here for this girl.  She was better left in the hands of the villagers at this point.  He left in the general direction of Elena, if there was work left to be done he would help out as best he could.  Working was better than drifting around aimlessly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena holds the girls near the cleric. "Hear me out. Your parents would want you to move on... I know you will miss them, but be strong and never give up. If you give up, they have won... don't give them that." Elena takes some money and gives it to the girl. "Take this, it might help you get by for a while" She gives her 500gp.
> 
> It was a pity Elena couldn't erase memories. She knew Boti's bard was able to; speaking of which... the music in the air was rather beautiful. After saying good bye to the girl and  the cleric, Elena will go to find the source of music.



The young girl accepts the money but continues to cry. Words from someone whom she only just met, words from anyone can't erase the memory of her dead parents.



EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan broke his silence for a moment, looking hard at the crying girl before sighing softly.  "It's likely you'll remember this day for the rest of your life girl.  But what you take from that memory is up to you.  Do not let fear of what happened today paralyze your life with apathy.  Do not let hatred for those who did this drive you to a short life of revenge.  Instead use this as the burning coal for your forge, use the memory to provide energy to shape yourself into something better."
> 
> "Yer parents have moved on to the great beyond now, you'll meet them again some day, honor their memory and live a life that you will want to tell them about when you meet them."  That said, he slipped back to his more characteristic silence, a hint of emotion in his eyes.
> 
> ((Funny thing, this scenario has several very close links to Kurgan's backstory  ))



The small girl pads off with someone who comes to fetch her, she looks back the Kurgan and then the Warforged and Elena. The person who takes her seems to be some other family member or close family friend. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> *On the Ship*
> _
> Dee grasped the orb off the console, "Sebastian, we're going to need you back at the Bridge." She said
> 
> ...



Basil looked to the Cleric, "The ship's still under your Captain's control, don't fret," he said as he padded around the floor with his hands tucked behind his back. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> *In the Village*
> 
> Rebecca continued to sing while Strat played itself.  Admittedly, it was rather odd if you thought about it, but no one had really ever noticed that the strings of the instrument often strummed and plucked themselves.
> 
> ...



The Warforged looked to the bard as the music finished and he headed towards the individual, "Looks to be that this one is an outsider, judging by her look--might have an impartial view of what took place here."

The Warforged approached the bard, "Bard," he called out, "I've a few questions to ask about what transpired here." 
 


EvilMoogle said:


> *Kara - On ship*
> Kara nodded slightly acknowledging Sebastion's comments silently, then spoke.  "We had a bit of a..." she paused a moment and continued "misunderstanding when he first arrived.  He's been behaving himself since then though.  His fate's really in Dee's hands at this point"


*
"Can't really kill him if he surrendered, but I would like to know, what makes you want to attack a Templar ship this bad?" *Dee asked.

"A treasure that leads to more treasure that holds a value beyond your wildest dreams my deer," Basil said. "The Templar hold it as an artifact, but I've not much mind for their whims--they seem a bit corrupt, especially as of late." 

Cissinei sighed, *"I wish he hadn't mentioned treasure..." *


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2009)

ELena followed the warforged to where the bard was. She smiled at the sight... Elena remembered the bard girls back in Steinroad. "Hello there"


----------



## materpillar (Sep 30, 2009)

Luemus stalked a little ways behind Elena and their weird guide.  Luemus's mood was quickly improving.  The town had managed to get itself quite destroyed but it was in much better shape than a pile of ashes like he expected.  These people were lucky, their dead relative's souls weren't being claimed to be used against them in undead warriors.  The girl even had some friends or family to return to.  There was even a highly trained bard in town to play music.  Luemus was surprised how much he missed hearing a singing voice.

All in all Luemus had managed to pull himself out of the hole of dark murderous blooding to high annoyance sprinkled with a some bloodlust.  For now he simply leaned up against something stable in the surrounding area and closed his eyes.  He listened to Elena figure out what was going on, the bard, and the slowly burning dead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2009)

((these posts didn't even go to my User CP because the site crashed this morning for some reason)) 

Before the bard can actually give a sufficient answer to the question she's asked a sound rings out from through the crowd. He shouts out, "The Orcs did this...they'll keep doing it till the dwindle us down to the last number! The Mist has driven them mad and they aim to kill us!" 

There were gasps here and there and some shouts of approval, calls for something to be done.

The original man who shouted cried out, "We should have never left the larger settlements! This is our curse." 

Someone in the crowd hollered, "The cities are what caused the mist, living in them is just as dangerous!" 

In all of the commotion, an unlikely pair approached Elena, Luemus, the bard and the Warforged. They looked similar, as if related and the female of the pair spoke to them, *"Looks like you're just in time for the squabbling." *

Her counterpart chuckled.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 1, 2009)

Kurgan frowned silently.  He largely agreed with the first man, humans were always trying to reach too far too fast, and frequently paid prices such as this for it.  But now was not the proper time to discuss it, even he could tell that this was damaging to the already fragile mindset of the people.

Still, an outsider butting in, and a Dwarf at that, likely wasn't going to be received well.  Better to wait it out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2009)

Seeing that the group was so close in on one another, the female of the two offered her hand out to them each individually, *"You're obviously not from around here,"* she pointed to their clothes, *"Where's all you're filth?" *she asked with a chuckle. 

*"I'm Nadia by the way,"* she was a moderately tall dark haired woman with pale white skin and piercing blue eyes. She wore glasses and a bodice and skirt. *"And this is my twin brother Vincent." *

He nodded quietly.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2009)

Elena - village
Elena took Nadia's hand. "Elena, Elena Endari" she said.  "soo...Why do you stay here? How do they know the big settlements are the ones guilty of these mist?" those questions had linger from the first time. Of course, if it was in Lyn's hand, he would have already bombed the cities if this was the case. 

----------


Lyn in the ship
"Please Dee, a treasure is not what we-" he sneezed. "Uhm, sorry. The weather is horrible here.... as I said, You can't just forget our little quest of being a thorn in that lich's side!" the dragon smiled at Dee "Taking that treasure and pissing him off! Think how happy that would make me- US!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 2, 2009)

_Before the bard can actually give a sufficient answer to the question she's asked a sound rings out from through the crowd. He shouts out, "The Orcs did this...they'll keep doing it till the dwindle us down to the last number! The Mist has driven them mad and they aim to kill us!"

There were gasps here and there and some shouts of approval, calls for something to be done.

The original man who shouted cried out, "We should have never left the larger settlements! This is our curse."

Someone in the crowd hollered, "The cities are what caused the mist, living in them is just as dangerous!"

In all of the commotion, an unlikely pair approached Elena, Luemus, the bard and the Warforged. They looked similar, as if related and the female of the pair spoke to them, "Looks like you're just in time for the squabbling."

Her counterpart chuckled.
_


_Whuuummm..._


The bard's instrument played a very loud chord, akin to well...nothing anyone may have heard before.  It started off sharp, and dwindled into the sort of low, angry rumble that you could feel in your bones.

Rebecca stood up and shot the racket makers a withering glare.  "Don't you know it's ill fortune to speak in such a way when the dead are still present?  Let them have peace, if only for tonight, and save your squabbling for another day!"  She slung her instrument across her shoulder, hanging it from a thick leather strap.

_The Warforged looked to the bard as the music finished and he headed towards the individual, "Looks to be that this one is an outsider, judging by her look--might have an impartial view of what took place here."

The Warforged approached the bard, "Bard," he called out, "I've a few questions to ask about what transpired here." _

The bard looked over to the Warforged and shrugged.  "I was out in the fields when the orcs came, if that's what you want to know.  I'm not the best person to talk to.  But I suspect what happened here is that some orcs came here, murdered some good folk, kidnapped some others, and finally ran afoul of some mighty heroes who had decided to brave the mists.  It's a good story no?"

Rebecca turned to Elena.  "Oh, hello.  You're the ones who got rid of those bloody orcs aren't you?"  She saw Luemus, and smiled, batting her eyes at him.  "...I assume you all aren't companions by accident or necessity, going by the lack of wounded among you..."

The instrument slung at her side, played a faint note that sounded like a murmur of assent, the strings moving of their own accord.  "...anyhow, the name's Valentine, Rebecca Valentine.  Performer, songwriter, and mostly-nice person."


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 2, 2009)

Glenn stood by Heather, and said, "I am Glenn from the Land of Aaron. But we all hail from different places. Bard's do tend to be the ones who hear of many tales. Have you ever heard of a man named Bekk from Aaron?

Note: Kuno and I haven't posted a change of location so I'm assuming we're still with the group.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2009)

Elena was impressed by the sound of the bard's instrument. She shook the young woman's hand too. "My name is Elena. And yes... we killed some of orcs in the way here. But as I see, these people would be better away from the mist themselves. We are heading towards the ruins. I would like to help around with your town, but seems like we have to get there first... we might run into some more orc in the way. We could clear the way for the moment"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 2, 2009)

_Elena was impressed by the sound of the bard's instrument. She shook the young woman's hand too. "My name is Elena. And yes... we killed some of orcs in the way here. But as I see, these people would be better away from the mist themselves. We are heading towards the ruins. I would like to help around with your town, but seems like we have to get there first... we might run into some more orc in the way. We could clear the way for the moment"
_

The bard chuckled.  "...this is hardly my town Elena, mincer of Orcs, but I will not..."  She was interrupted by an angry humming sound from the instrument at her side. "...drat.  It seems I have to head towards these ruins myself."

_Glenn stood by Heather, and said, "I am Glenn from the Land of Aaron. But we all hail from different places. Bard's do tend to be the ones who hear of many tales. Have you ever heard of a man named Bekk from Aaron?
_

Rebecca eyed Glenn up and down, and then again.  "Bekk..."

Bardic Knowledge Check:  1d20+13
16+13 = 29.  (She's probably familiar with it.  Give me details OOCly since the land of Aaron is your domain)

"...the name sounds familiar.  It has been said that the men of Aaron are the most hot-blooded in the world, with hearts that burn like the sun, and unparalleled in passions--whether on a battlefield or bed."  She flashed Heather a faint smile that seemed a bit more like a predatory grin than anything else.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2009)

"Oh yes... the men of Aaron" Elena smiled also a little embarrassed by Rebecca's description. "I can only vouch for their battle skills"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2009)

*The Fields*
Nadia looked at Elena, *"I don't stay here, I actually pass through from time to time and happen to see how things are going and I just know how this place can be some of the time. And these people don't know the big settlements caused it, they don't really know anything. They left their home under that assumption." *

...

When the bard answered, the Warforged nodded, he understood now that this woman truly wasn't from around here. Normally he wouldn't have come this close to a village such as this because he had no reason to. Before the Warforged answered Nadia cut in, *"Men of Aaron, I have heard of the place but only in passing and in distant songs sung by bards," *she glanced off to the side towards Rebbecca. 

Vincent spoke, his voice held a sort of deep calmness, *"The ruins seem to be a popular spot as of late,"* he said. *"We are not headed there, but business in the Mournland is something we do have to attend to. Perhaps there is some merit in us forming a loose band for a while?" *

*On the Ship*
Dee looked at Lyn,* "Not sure if you remember, but Lamosa is over a weeks flight away, half of us aren't even in the ship and we're not trying to 'piss these people off Lyn' we're trying to kill them. Remember the last time you tried being a thorn in their side, they burned half a village down."* 

((Lyn's spell would more than likely have worn off by now)) 

Dee walked towards Basil,* "Lamosa probably carries the treasure with him, if that's the case its in Whitefall several days flight from here. What I can offer you is passage to the nearest port if you need it, but we have nothing for you to take of that kind of value..." 
* 
*"If he carried it, you would know the thing, there is more than one like it, but the one he carries is the true treasure...they look like colored orbs, almost like large colored pearl or jewel..." *

_Sebastian remembers that he and the others took a huge orb from Lenora's body..._((I think he's carrying it))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2009)

Lyn transformed back. "Bah... we can't kill him now. We would at least have some fun in the mean time." he said crossing his fingers. "And just to let you know Dee, if he's that powerful as they say, Teleporting to this island shouldn't be a problem... don't get me started with the nightmares" shrugged and went behind Kara, waiting for the meeting to end. HE would have liked to bite the stupid invader but the girls wouldn't accept it.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 2, 2009)

_Rebecca turned to Elena. "Oh, hello. You're the ones who got rid of those bloody orcs aren't you?" She saw Luemus, and smiled, batting her eyes at him. "...I assume you all aren't companions by accident or necessity, going by the lack of wounded among you..."_

(( Luemus is still a little cut up. 58/65 Health))
Luemus gave her a smile.  Although he was standing a little-ways away musing, as the conversation went on Luemus unconsciously kept a little grin on his face.  Rebecca was quite amusing, and it seemed as though she was going to tag along.  That was bitter sweet.  Bards like to spread songs of valor and strength, and Luemus still felt rather powerless due to the rust he had gained over his extended vacation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 2, 2009)

*On the ship - Kara*
Kara listened to the description with interest before speaking, "I'm afraid I don't know anything about such a treasure.  But as you may have gathered we have a somewhat vested interest in seeing Lamosa in a somewhat compromising position."  She shrugged slightly before continuing, "I'm not sure that we can do much to help you but if we can let us know how."

"As Dee says, if he has such a fabulous treasure, he likely carries it with him.  Or at least makes sure it's secure.  The last hints we heard suggested that Ghis in Whitefall would be the best place to start looking for him.  I would suggest you start there.  We unfortunately have a few things in this land to occupy us."

((Kara's not going to mention anything about what they already found.  Finders keepers and all that.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2009)

*Lyn- airship*
"Good luck! 'til later" he waved his hand waiting for the pirate to leave. He was in no mood to seeing this people anymore.


-------------
Elena - village
"Ah... by the way... what do you need in the mournlands?" Elena asked the twins. "You saw what the orcs did here... Im not from here, but I can tell is not safe out there"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2009)

*The Village in the Field*
*"Actually we need to go to the Mournland for the research we conduct,"* said Vincent, *"We're looking for a way to actually repair the mystic damage done and return that land...back to the way it was." *

Nadia nodded, *"Unfortunately, we're forced to venture back out every so often to avoid mist sickness," *she said. 

The rain still pattered down over the fields slowly as the Warforged stuck his hand out letting some of the rain pool in it, "I've not heard of efforts to repair the Mournland?" it seemed to worry him slightly.

*"Well we're just starting, but we hope to reclaim half of the continent that was robbed from us."*

The Ship
*"So you know not of Lamosa's current location nor whether he secretly carries this stone with him," *Basil asked. *"It would take too long for me to hunt him out, but I can tell you this, he will not come to this continent...I am not sure why I thought differently this time,"* he said. 

*"The old boy has been very reluctant to ever set foot here, might be because of the Mournland, might be something else. Either way, its not as if you need to worry too much about him." *

Mara sighed, *"You seem to know a lot for a mere Pirate." *

*"Unlike most of the allied City-States here seem to think, my being a vagabond doesn't detract from my intelligence."* Basil leaned forward to kiss Dee on the cheek and she was so unexpected of his action that she didn't react except to gasp, *"Sorry about the hole in the ship, Love,"* he dropped a small sack of gold on the floor, *"Five Grand should keep us squared away." *

With Lyn rushing them out, Basil looked at the Sorcerer and then to Cissinei and Sebastian, *"Well all, I shall take my leave--looks like you're headed for Elven Airspace and the Elven Authorities would be none too happy if I just walked into their hands like that. Oh on the way in, I barred some of your people into their rooms, be sure to let them out. Now, could someone escort me back to my ship?" *

Dee left the helm, looking to Sebastian, *"The ship's just flying straight, I will be back in a moment." *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2009)

Elena - village
"Well, I don't see why not to tag along part of the way. Do you have any means to defend yourselves?" Elena asked Vincent and Nadia.

----

Lyn- SHip

Lyn will look out from the cockpit, not saying much anymore. He should have bit him. Just a little. "Bah... Hey Cissi, let's go get the others out. I bet Barb and Maddy are trapped in their rooms"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena - village
> "Well, I don't see why not to tag along part of the way. Do you have any means to defend yourselves?" Elena asked Vincent and Nadia.



The twins pointed to the swords at their sides, ornate looking thinblades. 



soulnova said:


> Lyn- SHip
> 
> Lyn will look out from the cockpit, not saying much anymore. He should have bit him. Just a little. "Bah... Hey Cissi, let's go get the others out. I bet Barb and Maddy are trapped in their rooms"



Cissinei agreed to go with Lyn but the second that they were out in the hall she pressed Lyn back against the wall,* "Wait...they won't starve to death if we wait a little bit to go get them...what do you say we go grab a little alone time on the deck, I bet Maddy and Barb are sleep or something..." 
*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2009)

Elena-Village
"Is settled then. We shall leave as soon as possible" she told the twins and Rebeca. 

--------------

Lyn - Ship 
Lyn looked back at Cissy. He winked twice. Thrice. She was pressing him against the wall. "Cissy, Are you feeling fine? You usually you don't do this"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2009)

soulnova said:


> *Elena-Village*
> "Is settled then. We shall leave as soon as possible" she told the twins and Rebeca.



Nadia nodded, *"Then do we have any reason to linger here any longer?"* she asked looking to the bard and Elena, *"let us be off." *



soulnova said:


> *Lyn - Ship *
> Lyn looked back at Cissy. He winked twice. Thrice. She was pressing him against the wall. "Cissy, Are you feeling fine? You usually you don't do this"



She rolled her eyes at him, *"I'm bored, been coped up in this ship for the better part of a week and I need something to do, plus it seems that we're all spread so thin and in two separate places...we might not have much time to spend together soon."*

Meanwhile, Basil and the remainder of his crew left and the airship approached the forest. 

Mara informed Dee as she returned, *"There's no way you can approach those woods from the sky and keep things safe, you're better off sitting down to the North West and hiking in..."
*
*"Aye then,"* Dee said, *"It looks like I will be staying with the boat then...not leaving my baby to trounce about with the elves, although I think this might be the port of solace for some others on board,"* Dee said. 

She lands the ship on the edge of the woods and tells, somewhere in the thick forest nearby is Rhiannon.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2009)

> "I'm bored, been coped up in this ship for the better part of a week and I need something to do, plus it seems that we're all spread so thin and in two separate places...we might not have much time to spend together soon."



Lyn blinked once or twice. "Alright... I mean, we are going to have more than a week before they come back. And... what do you suggest we do?" he inclined back at the wall.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Nadia nodded, *"Then do we have any reason to linger here any longer?"* she asked looking to the bard and Elena, *"let us be off." *


*Kurgan - Village*
Kurgan approached as she finished talking, "we're off already?  I suppose there's nothing much more to do here.  Best get going."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She lands the ship on the edge of the woods and tells, somewhere in the thick forest nearby is Rhiannon.


*Kara - Ship*
Kara adjusted her bag and other things, the weight awkward after so long on the ship.  She wondered briefly about the wisdom of leaving the ship relatively unguarded but supposed there wasn't much they could do about it.  They did need to get a real crew for the ship at some point.

She added looking for people that could be trusted to her already extensive list of things to do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn blinked once or twice. "Alright... I mean, we are going to have more than a week before they come back. And... what do you suggest we do?" he inclined back at the wall.



"We just find a way to keep things interesting is all," she said. "It sounds like we're landing though, we must be near the woods." 
 


EvilMoogle said:


> *Kurgan - Village*
> Kurgan approached as she finished talking, "we're off already?  I suppose there's nothing much more to do here.  Best get going."



The Warforged sighed, "These people need to do their grieving, we're only in the way."

Setting off from the village, the mountains in the distance started to show, they were still at least a day's walk from their current position and there were no signs of Orcs or anything else. As they neared the foot of the mountains they came to a small stream, the stream was without a bridge or any sign that it had been crossed recently. 

The Warforged pointed to the river, "It looks like we're about a day from the foot of the mountains..." 



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kara - Ship*
> Kara adjusted her bag and other things, the weight awkward after so long on the ship.  She wondered briefly about the wisdom of leaving the ship relatively unguarded but supposed there wasn't much they could do about it.  They did need to get a real crew for the ship at some point.
> 
> She added looking for people that could be trusted to her already extensive list of things to do.



_Just so its known, the ship will have Dee, Barbaneth, the bartender and Elena's mom to guard it. _


----------



## Kuno (Oct 9, 2009)

Keeping quiet Heather kept an eye out as they walked.  Though she decided to stay close to Glenn, keeping her other eye on the bard, deciding she didn’t exactly trust her.  Looking at the war forged as he stopped Heather looked at the river and toward the mountains.  “Is there a bridge somewhere?  Or do we just wade across?”  She asked before stepping closer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2009)

The Warforged looked to the Heather and said, "This river doesn't extend all the way down, but chances are we could waste too much time trying to follow it till its end, crossing might be our best option."

He dipped his hand into the water, "Your kind needs fresh water, it wouldn't be a bad idea for you to possibly drink from here, once in the Mournland there won't be fresh water..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 10, 2009)

*Rebecca -- The Mournlands/Wherever*

Rebecca sighed, looking at the mountains.  She reached up to the neck of her instrument, feeling it through the leather case she had slung across her back "Why again did you want me to follow these people?" she asked.  He, or it depending on your view of what constitutes gender, said nothing.

_
“Is there a bridge somewhere? Or do we just wade across?” Heather asked before stepping closer to the stream._

Rebecca looked over to Heather, her eyes lingering a little too long on Glenn.  She then shook her head, dismissing an errant thought, and knelt by the stream, talking idly as she refilled her water-skin.  Her coal-black hair hung downwards, the ends dancing above the surface of the water.  "...now I remember.  Bekk--he rode a Pegasus of some sort, like a great winged horse?"  

Bardic Knowledge Check: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Is this stream of any importance, what legends are there about approaching the mountains if any?
1d20+8 (Bard Levels) + 3(INT) +2 (Synergy Bonus)
2+13 = 15.  

_Drat.  I guess that means local folklore only._




*Sebastian, the Ship*
In the hold of the airship, the Cleric finished coiling a length of rope and putting it into his pack.  He also took along the font.  It would be a pain in the ass to carry, however there might be interesting uses for it.  After the second Dorothy had been eaten by Ogres, the Cleric had decided that using pack animals was bad luck for him--much like falling down holes.

"Well..." he announced to no one in particular.  "...no one ever said things would be straightforward."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Rebecca -- The Mournlands/Wherever*
> 
> Rebecca sighed, looking at the mountains.  She reached up to the neck of her instrument, feeling it through the leather case she had slung across her back "Why again did you want me to follow these people?" she asked.  He, or it depending on your view of what constitutes gender, said nothing.
> 
> ...



_The Stream actually continues its journey under the ground and into the Dwarven City of Dwynia. Water from it provides the essentials that the Dwarves need to live and thus, they pay tribute to a Water Goddess of the stream, a Nymph. 

The Goddess is named Cortica. _



The Space Cowboy said:


> *Sebastian, the Ship*
> In the hold of the airship, the Cleric finished coiling a length of rope and putting it into his pack.  He also took along the font.  It would be a pain in the ass to carry, however there might be interesting uses for it.  After the second Dorothy had been eaten by Ogres, the Cleric had decided that using pack animals was bad luck for him--much like falling down holes.
> 
> "Well..." he announced to no one in particular.  "...no one ever said things would be straightforward."


*
"It would seem like you're parting ways with the ship then, Cleric,"* Dee smiled, *"Mayhaps you'd like to offer the young girl a prayer before leaving?"* Dee asked. 

Cissinei threw her arms around Dee, *"Don't worry about us though,"* she said, *"Sebastian will be in good hands with me around." *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> _Just so its known, the ship will have Dee, Barbaneth, the bartender and Elena's mom to guard it. _



((Yeah, that's still not many people for such a big ship though.))

*Kurgan - Walking*
"Suppose we should top off our skins while we have the chance.  Best be quick about it though, we've got a long trip ahead of us and waiting here won't get it done."  Kurgan grumbled; the group was getting fairly large and part of him longed for the days when he wandered alone.

Still if this land was as dangerous as they say perhaps they would need all the help they could get.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2009)

Elena - Mournlands

She will replenish the water in her waterskin. She had brought already her rations an water for the trip but it was better this way. "Kurgan is right. Take the water you need and keep going."

She smiled at the bard. "I would like a little tune for the walk, but is better we move as silently as we can. If these things living in the mist are as bad as they say, they should have a very good sense of hearing. Let's try not to attract them."

----

Lyn - Ship

"Yeah, we just go shopping a little, arent we? Not looking for trouble." he shrugged. That was the main reason they have traveled down the elven forest... Magical stuff. "I guess Kara will be looking for some more people, right?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 11, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Rebecca -- The Mournlands/Wherever*
> 
> Rebecca sighed, looking at the mountains.  She reached up to the neck of her instrument, feeling it through the leather case she had slung across her back "Why again did you want me to follow these people?" she asked.  He, or it depending on your view of what constitutes gender, said nothing.
> 
> ...



Glenn smiled at Rebecca as he went to fill up on water and said, "That's right, my father, Bekk, left Aaron on winged horse. It is nearly impossible to leave Aaron accept with the ability to fly, all of those who are gifted with a way to do so are made to leave and spread our ways to the world. Maybe I will tell you how he got that flying horse sometime."

After he finishes filling up he turned to Heather and said, "I can go up on Skylark and look for a way to cross if you'd like."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 11, 2009)

Heather listened quietly as the others spoke, also filling up on the cool water.  As Glenn spoke to her, she shook her head gently.  “I’m sure crossing here will be fine…”  she gave him a soft smile before whistling lightly.  The big wolf that was her companion came trotting out of the woods before heading to the stream to lap up the water.  Her hand absently stroked Coia’s fur as she waited.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2009)

The Fields - Near the River
The river isn't that deep and its clear down to the bottom, Nadia comments on something as she dips her foot into the cool water, "It's a shame that there's no one here to cast water walking for us..."

Opposite the river there's a few trees and more fields leading up towards the mountains. Vincent follows Nadia into the water, "Cross here, I'd say," he smiled back at the rest of the party, "seems safe enough." 

The Warforged waded down into the water, moving to the other side and coming out on the other rocky shore.

The Ship - Landed Near Forest
Cissinei clasped Lyn's hand, "That's right, not looking for trouble this time," she said.

Dee nodded, "Just need you to bring back the stuff for the ship and whatever else is needed to help us fight the Templar. The rest of us have things covered here..." 

The small party headed off into the woods, Sebastian, Kara, Lyn, Cissinei and Madeleine lead by Mara. Almost immediately the Elven forest was thick and dark, the trees towered but left a clear path through and water dripped from the trees. 



"Keep an eye out, the woods are relentless and there are many dangers afoot..." Mara warned them. 

Madeleine sighed, "There's something...in the air, I can just tell Elves are nearby."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Fields - Near the River
> The river isn't that deep and its clear down to the bottom, Nadia comments on something as she dips her foot into the cool water, "It's a shame that there's no one here to cast water walking for us..."
> 
> Opposite the river there's a few trees and more fields leading up towards the mountains. Vincent follows Nadia into the water, "Cross here, I'd say," he smiled back at the rest of the party, "seems safe enough."
> ...



*Sebastian, the woods*

He kept an eye out for Elves, but he didn't have the best eyes or ears.  Maybe, just maybe he could point out something Mara or Madeleine missed.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Aid another:  Spot 1d20+4
2+4 = 6.  FAIL

Aid another:  Listen 1d20+4
7+4 = 11





*Rebecca, the stream*

The bard took off her boots and woolen socks.  "Hail Cortica" she whispered, listening to the moving waters.  Gingerly she stepped into the water, holding her boots out of the water.  "...Brr..."  The cold water came up to her thighs.  

Moving slowly, as to not mis-step, she made her way across the stream.  Her pack was moderately heavy and she'd rather not take the chance of drenching all her clothes in waters like this (Taking 10 on a balance check, -2 for chain shirt, - 3 for medium load, 15).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 12, 2009)

* Kurgan - The fields near the river*
As the others start to cross Kurgan slaps his donkey gently on the rear, "Come on Spare Rations, we're moving on now."


*Spoiler*: _Handle Animal_ 




1d20-1
13-1 = 12




The animal protests only slightly before starting the trek into the water.  Kurgan checks to make sure his things are secure before following along.


*Spoiler*: _Balance_ 




Donkey:
1d20+3
16+3 = 19

Kurgan (#1):
1d20-5
2-5 = -3

Kurgan (#2):
1d20-5
18-5 = 13




On his first step on the wet rocks near the stream Kurgan slips and falls, his armor crashing violently.  A brief barrage of Dwarven obscenities later he rights himself shaking his thick head.  "Argh!  Not so fast you darn animal!"  He takes care and manages to trudge through the waters on his second attempt, jogging after the others once he clears the shore.

* Kara - Forest near ship *

Kara kept her eyes pealed, Elves could be touchy about who and how they let others visit.  She kept quiet following the others lead preferring to size up the area before stepping out too boldly.


*Spoiler*: _Spot+Listen_ 




Spot:
1d20+17
20+17 = 37

Listen:
1d20+16
15+16 = 31


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2009)

"Those tree yell 'ELVES' in all the sense of the word" he joked looking at the forest. "Heh, at least Kurgan didn't come here. Relentless wouldn't be what we get with that axe of his around here" he thought out loud. 

------------

Elena will help kurgan to cross the donkey. 
handle animal.  1d20+12 → [6,12] = (18)

"stupid me" she hits her head with her palm. "Leumus, could you help us here?" she said with a wide smile.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2009)

Glenn offers help Heather onto Skylark before drudging haphazardly across the stream.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2009)

The Fields
When the party had crossed the stream they were that much closer to the mountains in the distance and there was a strange tingling sensation in the air with each wind from the north. 

Nadia sighed, "Do you feel it?" she asked. "That's the mists of the Mournlands...they aren't as strong on this side but they break between the mountains and bits of it make it this far..." 

"Truly, the Mournlands are a sight to behold," Vincent said. 

The Forest
There were no Elves to speak of and it seemed as if the party had walked forever when they finally came upon something noteworthy, but it wasn't what they would have hoped to have found. 

In the middle of the woods, near some rocks in a clearing there was several corpses laying strewn about. The bodies were those of Goblins, Orcs and Bugbears.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Fields
> When the party had crossed the stream they were that much closer to the mountains in the distance and there was a strange tingling sensation in the air with each wind from the north.
> 
> Nadia sighed, "Do you feel it?" she asked. "That's the mists of the Mournlands...they aren't as strong on this side but they break between the mountains and bits of it make it this far..."
> ...


Kurgan shakes his head muttering under his breath, "mages, meddle in things they do not fully understand.  It's surprising there aren't more places like this."  Then somewhat louder to the group, "anything left to do before we enter?  Otherwise we'd best be going.  The others are probably bored enough waiting for us as it is."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Forest
> There were no Elves to speak of and it seemed as if the party had walked forever when they finally came upon something noteworthy, but it wasn't what they would have hoped to have found.
> 
> In the middle of the woods, near some rocks in a clearing there was several corpses laying strewn about. The bodies were those of Goblins, Orcs and Bugbears.



Kara glanced at Mara checking her reaction before musing out loud, "do the Elves here normally leave the bodies of their enemies to rot?  Do you suppose it is a warning or do they just not believe in burials here?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 15, 2009)

*The Fields*

Rebecca had to stifle a laugh at Kurgan's misfortune.  Whether it was deserved or not, the scene -had- been more than a little amusing.  The mists looked odd.  Hopefully they wouldn't be too hazardous.

*The Woods*

Sebastian looked over the corpses.  "Not much to see here, except for a few bodies.  If we had the time, I'd suggest burning them.  But any Elves around here might not take too kindly to us setting fires."

The Cleric drew his mace.  "I beg everyone's pardon, but I need to take a precaution here--that these won't rise again.  Fortunately, there's another method aside from a funeral pyre."  He walked over to the nearest body, and swung the mace down--using both hands.  _Crunch...thud...crack_  The Cleric worked methodically, almost as if he had done this sort of thing before.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2009)

The Fields
"We're less than a day's walk from the mountains," said the Warforged. "Perhaps before we take this last leg in we should take a rest for your sake?" he asked. 

Then he added, "With this stream at our back we must be growing close, the rains have even lightened up." 

Nadia nodded, "A little rest never hurt, we can set up camp and post watches for the night." 

The Forest
As Sebastian went about thumping the corpses on the head. Something stirred, moving through the darkened jungle. 

Maddy Listen Check: 
   1d20+14 → [8,14] = (22)

"Did anyone else hear that?" Maddy asked.(need some more listen checks)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 16, 2009)

*The Forest
*

Listen: 1d20+4
2+4 = 6

Sebastian didn't hear that.  He didn't even hear Madeleine for that matter.  It was one of his personal failings that he often got so caught up in what he was doing that he simply dismissed everything else as being unimportant.  This is likely why he has been captured by ogres on at least two separate occasions.

*The Mountains*

Rebecca had decided that, if anything, other people in the group had a weightier opinion that she.  Besides--they didn't seem to have anyone with the poise of a leader, apart from that Paladin.  _Oh how I'd like to get his shirt off him and...no, that's a bad fantasy to dwell on_  She had seen the ring. 

"I think" she spoke up "...that traveling through the night is entirely overrated."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2009)

The Forest 
As Sebastian worked, oblivious to what had happened he noticed something in the wounds of the people that lay on the ground. They were streaked with leaves and torn pieces of plants. So much so that the plants were down in their wounds caked in blood. 

Madeleine wandered a little ways from the group, "I get the feeling someone is watching us." 

The Field/Mountain's Edge
"Traveling through the night is troublesome and with the monsters that come from the other side of the mountains being crazed with Mist Madness at times we can't be too careful."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 16, 2009)

Taking Glenn’s hand Heather slides on to Skylark.  Sitting in front of him she leans back against her husband, knowing she was completely safe.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Forest
> As Sebastian went about thumping the corpses on the head. Something stirred, moving through the darkened jungle.
> 
> Maddy Listen Check:
> ...


* Kara - Forest*
Kara's Listen Check:
1d20+16
6+16 = 22




The Space Cowboy said:


> "I think" she spoke up "...that traveling through the night is entirely overrated."


*Kurgan - Mountains*

Kurgan nodded and grunted.  "We'll slow down quite a bit once it gets dark anyway.  Too many expeditions have been ruined from rushing."  He looked around at the others, "who wants first watch?  The Humans should probably take first and last shift while it's still light out.  Meself and the Elf-blooded will have to handle the dark hours."

Any telepaths or overly observant types will easily note that his thoughts do not indicate an over abundance of joy at the thought of staying up late with a bunch of Elves.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 16, 2009)

Heather knew they should rest and she sighed still leaned back against Glenn.  Her body was relaxed as her mind wandered  to the time they had and she wished it could have continued.  That was until she heard Kurgan’s words.  Instantly her mind snapped back and her body tensed.  She knew the dwarf was right, that would be the best sleeping order, but the thought of spending the middle of the night in his company made Heather’s eye twitch and her body shudder.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2009)

Lyn - Forest

"We are surrounded by forest. The Forest IS watching us" he said looking at Maddy with an evil grin. "We better watch our step. Don't know what those did, but they made _someone_ angry, that's for sure"


-------------

Elena - Mountains

"I'll take first watch... but I'm not a good spotter. Maybe Kytae can help me with this" she said with a small worry in her voice. She was worried to miss someone in this mist in the dark. At least with Kytae's scent would be easier, she thought.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 18, 2009)

Luemus - Mountains

Luemus nodded at Elena's suggestion.  "Sounds like a good idea Elena.  I only need four hours of 'sleep' then I can help whoever keep watch."

((Short and meh.  I don't feel very inspired right now))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2009)

*Kurgan - Mountains*
"Don't worry too much about spotting things,"  Kurgan spoke gruffly.  "Better if you can see them at a distance, but so long as you can catch them before they slit our throats as we sleep it works.  Just make a lot of noise if you do see something."

With that Kurgan will start making ready to sleep, "wake me when it's dark I'll take the second shift."


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Glenn - Mountains*
"I suppose I shall rise with the sun then." he said he as brought his hands up and rubbed heather's shoulders. "It'll be fine love, just try not to kill the dwarf," he whispered before climbing down.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2009)

The Mountain's Edge
The Warforged nodded, "I'm good for watches and have a decent sense, also the Dark Elf...she can see in the dark. But I will take the first watch, along with her..." 

"Nonsense friend," said Vincent, "Even a Construct needs to rest at times," I'll double with her for the first watch and you get the second with whoever we pick for that one." 

The Warforged didn't question, and just nodded.

Forest
Kara definitely hears something and Madeleine glances back towards her and slows her gait, pausing for a moment to survey something through the tree's light. 

"This has the looks of an ambush," Maddy said, "Everyone keep your wits about you, Elves didn't do this..." 

Mara sighed, "There's blood in the trees..." 

Something moved near the edge of the woods, lumbering and covered in leaves but it was hard to make out at first. It was ducked down behind the side of some huge rocks, or it was the rocks it was hard to see at first. 

It let out a loud creaking sound that filled the entire area.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Something moved near the edge of the woods, lumbering and covered in leaves but it was hard to make out at first. It was ducked down behind the side of some huge rocks, or it was the rocks it was hard to see at first.
> 
> It let out a loud creaking sound that filled the entire area.



Kara drew her meager weapons and turned towards the noise eyes peeled.  Whatever it was if it made that much noise it wasn't something to take lightly.

Spot:
1d20+17
4+17 = 21 (Good lord, I'm just on fire lately  )


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 19, 2009)

Sebastian -- The Forest
_"This has the looks of an ambush," Maddy said, "Everyone keep your wits about you, Elves didn't do this..."

Mara sighed, "There's blood in the trees..."

Something moved near the edge of the woods, lumbering and covered in leaves but it was hard to make out at first. It was ducked down behind the side of some huge rocks, or it was the rocks it was hard to see at first.

It let out a loud creaking sound that filled the entire area._

At that, the formerly oblivious Cleric snapped to attention, his eyes fitfully scanning for the source of the noise.  _Blood in the trees?_  "What in Pelor's name?!"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2009)

LYN-FOREST

Lyn raised his hands, He was ready to cast at anything that came forward. A single sweat drop appeared in his forehead. There's was only one thing that was bugging him. "guys..." he whispered "... if the TREES have blood, we might be dealing with some awakened plants, or a crazy druid; either way we are in a forest so, I really don't want to set a fire here. We could get trapped."  he wished Luemus was here to help them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2009)

Forest
Madeleine chided Lyn, "Take Cissinei and get to the back," she said in a stern tone. "Everyone else huddle together between me and them..." she started towards a tree that was off to the side of the site and moved up it a little ways. 

Climb:
   1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)

Before Madeleine can get too high up the tree, there's a loud bellow. She drops back onto her back and springs to her feet. "These aren't trees! Move!" 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Mara called out, "Over there!" 



"Its like the forest is attacking us," Cissinei said


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2009)

Lyn motioned Cissy behind him, but he shouldn't have. She should be smart enough to do that for herself.  "HEY HEY big guy! Easy there... we just passing by! Passing by! You killed those? bad people? We are just passing by" he repeated showing his empty hands in the air... he wasn't sure this walking tree understood him, but he was trying to make himself clear. He didn't want to fight, to set on fire the entire forest. The elves would get angry at him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 19, 2009)

Kara spoke quickly under her breath to the others, "back to back, we're missing a lot of fire power."  Then she called out loudly in Sylvan, "we come in peace, to visit the Elves!  There are no enemies of the forest here!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

((The Ent looks suspiciously like Barack Obama ))

The Ent crooked its trunk neck towards Madeleine and then down towards Mara, "You two are of the wood...but these you bring with you...do they bring death?" The creature's voice was a bellow that seemed to carry with it a wind. 

"Before the men came and unleashed a plague of death upon the wood..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 20, 2009)

*The Forest*
Sebastian looked quite worried.  Not taking his eyes off the speaker he cast a glance towards Lyn and Cissinei, speaking in a low voice.  _"...the forest seems very alive, and very angry..."
_

*The Mountain's Edge -- Early night, after telling stories detailed in the post below* 

Rebecca had opted to take the last watch--the one in the pre-dawn hours.  Unpacking what looked like a water-resistant bedroll and staking a cloak over one end of it--next to an instrument case, she made ready to turn in for the night.  

Of course, that meant she had to dig through the several outfits in her pack to find what she was looking for.  Cloaks don't come out of nowhere you know.  The old saying about women traveling with lots of clothes was apparently quite true.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

Forest
Cissinei looked to Lyn and then Sebastian, "It seems we might have gotten ourselves into yet another silly snafu." She seemed visibly angry suddenly, "Nothing can go right when Dee's involved, she just dropped us off and this shit starts up and starts happening for no reason." 

Cissinei stepped out of line, "Listen here, you..._tree man_, it's plain to see we're not Orcs or Goblins and there's no one dead here...now let us through!" 

The Ent thought and then looked to the other creature, "You're tiny and made of meat...even if I wanted to let you through you'd end up like the others, dead and walking...part of the undead forces that plague this place..." 

The Mountain Area - Middle of the Night
Rebecca entertained the group part of the night with merry songs of tales. One of them told a tale of a war on the fawaway shores of a distant land against a demon and an army of undead. Luemus and Elena feel and eerie sense of deja vu. 

Vincent and Elena had first watch and the night was nearly silent as they mulled about in the darkened area near the mountains. To their north, the mountains glowed with a strange greenish halo of mist creeping up around their peeks. 

As Vincent scratched in the dirt near the remnants of the fire, he glanced toward where Elena was. It had been a long day and everyone else was long since down for the night. The Warforged was further up from them adjusting parts of his body. 

Vincent lifted himself from the stooping position and strolled towards the Fighter (Elena) surveying the area for any thing out of the ordinary, "This close to the mountains at night, its a bit eerie isn't it?" he asked pointing to the green mist.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

"undead?" Lyn's eyes almost shone. "Oh... we can deal with them, my good mr.Tree" he looked at Sebastian with a wide smile. "He's a man of the sun god. He has power to stop the walking death. Me, I can make them blow to pieces" Lyn said proud. "But tell me... are the elves living in this forest... still LIVING? Are they safe?"

----

Elena- Mountain

"heh... I have seen all kinds of eerie" she shrugged a little. "I'm sure I can handle most eerie things that come this way" she said patting Nusintia's hilt with a smile.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "undead?" Lyn's eyes almost shone. "Oh... we can deal with them, my good mr.Tree" he looked at Sebastian with a wide smile. "He's a man of the sun god. He has power to stop the walking death. Me, I can make them blow to pieces" Lyn said proud. "But tell me... are the elves living in this forest... still LIVING? Are they safe?"



The Ent looked at Lyn, his wooden face shaping to show an expression, "How would I know that little girl?" asked the tree, "The Elves live in their city and more than likely haven't noticed...the city is magically protected..."



soulnova said:


> Elena- Mountain
> 
> "heh... I have seen all kinds of eerie" she shrugged a little. "I'm sure I can handle most eerie things that come this way" she said patting Nusintia's hilt with a smile.



"It's a bit eerie, and its a bit beautiful," said Vincent watching the tops of the mountains, "it makes me wonder how something so violent causes something so beautiful to look at...even if it is dangerous to breath in." 

"Tell me," he started then, "How did one as young and, if you'll excuse me, beautiful as yourself end up out here doing _this?" _


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

She blushed bright red and looked into the west. "I was chasing a dream, just an illusion... and I ended up  in the middle of a war" she said in low voice. -Im not beautiful-  she thought. Cissy and Rebecca, those were the nice cute girls. "I'm just..." _a destroyer_. The words formed in her mind to quickly. "... good at fighting" she managed to finish.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

Near the Mountains


soulnova said:


> She blushed bright red and looked into the west. "I was chasing a dream, just an illusion... and I ended up  in the middle of a war" she said in low voice. -Im not beautiful-  she thought. Cissy and Rebecca, those were the nice cute girls. "I'm just..." _a destroyer_. The words formed in her mind to quickly. "... good at fighting" she managed to finish.



"It's odd to see someone like you among groups like this, you seem like you'd be out of place in a normal fight, let alone a War...you're young and not unpleasing to the eye," he took his hand under her chin, "Such a shame the world has come to into such perversion."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

She moved away her chin immediately from his hand. "Don't do that" she said to Vincent, maybe a little more than bothered "please" she frowned.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

Mountain Area
Vincent drew his hand back quickly, holding them up in a non-threatening manner with his palms towards her. "My deepest apologies," he said "I didn't think it would be a huge issue..." 

He nodded, "It would seem that there's some pain behind those pretty eyes and I might have set it off, everything okay?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

"No, is simply..." _that doesn't happen to me_ "... You got me for surprise. And this is not the place or time"_ it never is_. She looked around in the night, the mist and the mountain. She still wondered how Glenn and Heather managed to make it work. Maddy and Barb too, but they had met before the war. That was a world she didn't understand, one she never witnessed first hand. Artalel had been as celibate as a monk... or at least Elena never knew any other women with him. She knew about camaraderie, friendship and self sacrifice. Crossing that line was to step in the darkness. 

She tried to change the subject... and she found she couldn't. She fell silent looking at the fire.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

Mountain Area
"You seem to be a little preoccupied," said Vincent, "I can see there's a lot on you're mind." He didn't sound upset or even bothered in the slightest. "I hope that you find some solace in thought for what's troubling you." 

He walked off towards the Warforged, conversing with him as he approached. The Living Construct looked up and spoke back but Elena was too far away to hear their words. 

Suddenly a light lit her face, warming her and Pellegri floated out in front of Elena's face and in a tiny, concerned voice the Archon asked, "What's the matter." 

Most of the party probably hadn't noticed her around, she'd been quietly sneaking about and eavesdropping for her own enjoyment.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

A small smile appeared in Elena's face. She patted the little shiny archon. "Well... I dont know Pellegri... that's the problem." she sighed as she had gone through a lot... and she had indeed. "I'm good at fighting, but not for... well... other things" she hold her legs together as she used to do when she was little. "I'm starting to fear this is all I'll get to do"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

Mountain Area
Pellegri thought, rocking side to side in a dipping motion in the air, "Well I am good at flying...I can fly from here to...to...Yervalds if I want...but I'm not so good at...remembering things." 

She paused, "But we can learn to do things better, like you can get good at letting people touch you on the face, or you can do what the Paladin and the Drow do...some kind of wrestling thing, you can get good at that too. You just have to want to do it. Like I am working on remembering."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Elena flushed red like a big tomato. But at the same time she was working hard not to laugh. "w-wrees-stling...pff-" she covered her mouth with both hands. She rocked back and forth trying to regain control. She finally sighed "heh... ok... yes... you are right Pellegri" elena said now more calm and positive "I just need to... try it. But is a thing of two. And to tell you the truth that guy Vincent is nice and all, but... I guess he's not my type" at least she was sure of that. But What kind was her type? Oh, she knew pretty well... and her head turned all read again. "Im going to have a stroke if I keep this going"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

Mountain Area
"I understand more than you know," Pellegri made a quick excited circle, "there's a boy I like that's a Trumpet Archon...but he hardly notices me." The Archon's tone dipped. 

"But its okay because there are people out there who notice you for you, and sometimes they're right under your nose the whole time," Pellegri said, "I think someone read that to me from a book or something once."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

She blinked with her eyes wide. She didn't know Archons could be in love. She just thought all those celestials beings didn't do that kind of stuff. But... it was love. LOVE. Yeah, now she thought it possible. "Ah, well. I do. I..." she had to say it "...I..." it was so HAARD! she could slash someone's head. SHE HAD TO BE ABLE TO SAY IT! "I... might like someone" THERE! It was done! The world could end now!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

Mountain Area
Pellegri got all jittery excited, "Who...is it that boy that looks like a girl or that girl who thinks she's a Pickle...Pirate...can girls like girls down here? You don't see that much," Pellegri thought for a moment about the subject.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

"What? LYN? Dee?" she said almost as a joke. "Wah... no, no." she shook her head effusively. "I like boys." but then a worrying thought assault her "Do I look like I like girls?" she frowned maybe a little scared. Maybe that was the reason why no one came to her. She wasn't feminine like the other girls. "oww...."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

Mountain Area


soulnova said:


> "What? LYN? Dee?" she said almost as a joke. "Wah... no, no." she shook her head effusively. "I like boys." but then a worrying thought assault her "Do I look like I like girls?" she frowned maybe a little scared. Maybe that was the reason why no one came to her. She wasn't feminine like the other girls. "oww...."



"I dunno, non-Celestials are weird, some of them shoot out little people, like that woman on the train and other times they are hard to tell from one another. Like some Elves and Half Elves...you know Hound Archons? I look nothing like one of them!" Pellegri was out of breath it seemed. 

"But I don't know if people like girls who are girls, I don't know really, but if you can why not, some girls probably like girls too sometimes."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

"I know that" she said hiding her face a little between her arms. "But I don't like them. I like boys" she wanted to clear that out with Pellegri. "Uhm... but I would need to wait I think. Wait and see. I don't dare to make a move... I guess I need to talk to someone with more experience. Not exactly Dee, but... maybe Maddy."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 20, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "I know that" she said hiding her face a little between her arms. "But I don't like them. I like boys" she wanted to clear that out with Pellegri. "Uhm... but I would need to wait I think. Wait and see. I don't dare to make a move... I guess I need to talk to someone with more experience. Not exactly Dee, but... maybe Maddy."



"Maddy does seem pretty smart, perhaps you should talk to her..." Some of this was confusing to Pellegri, but she didn't want to be too much of a bother. "I'll let you get on with your watching game though," said the little Archon before she flew off.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2009)

Elena sighed happily. She would ask Maddy. But now, she had to watch. She looked around for any danger.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 21, 2009)

*Mountain Area*

_(Perhaps you have never before given much credit to the old cliché, "The shadows moved." If not, you suddenly realize you should have.)_

A figure detaches itself from the darkness, not five meters away from where Elena is watching. Cloaked and dressed entirely in black, it takes a moment to decipher its features: slight and Elven, and more than a bit androgynous. Something about the Elf's carriage makes you decide on male, especially when he pushes back his cloak and appraises Elena, decidedly unimpressed. His hand comes up to caress the symbol around his neck: a token of a local god, perhaps.



"It has been nearly three months since I last saw a group of fools attempt the Mournland," he finally offers. "And as much as I later enjoyed collecting the valuables from what remained of their corpses, it behooves me to warn you of your likely fate."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2009)

Elena almost jumped to her feet the moment the elf appeared. The hand in Nusintia's hilt. "You should know better than to appear in such a way in front of armed people" she stood in a defensive position calling for Vincent and the Warforged. "Someone's is paying us a visit" 

"Your name?" she asked 'politely'. She didn't like to be surprised like that in the night.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 21, 2009)

"Armed _people_?" the Elf replies, an amused stress on the second word as he glances towards Elena's now rousing companions. "But my apologies, all the same." A quick flourish and a bow that may or may not be sincere. "You may call me Kyranae."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 21, 2009)

*Kurgan - Mountains*

DC 0 Listen Check:
1d20-7
3-7 = -4 (+3 wis, -10 sleeping)

A brief grinding of metal clattered through as Kurgan rolled over from where he slept.  For a moment it seems as if he was about to rise until a loud snore erupted from deep within his stocky form.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2009)

"Elena Endari" she nodded, still not very calm. "I can say, this is my first time in the Mournlands and while many people have told us about it's dangers, we will have to keep going for a while. ...and you?"


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 21, 2009)

Kyranae glances briefly towards the sleeping Dwarf before returning his attention to Elena. "_Have_ to?" he repeats, somewhat sceptically. "There are better places if you must hide... or if you seek hidden treasures. What prize is worth your lives?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2009)

Elena- Mountain
Elena smiled "I dont think Im in the position to tell" she said shrugging. "Where are you from?" 

---

Lyn- Forest

"Uh, so...the city is protected. Good. Don't worry mister tree, we will tell the elves" he folded his arms. "This is not the first time we face an army of undead in an elven forest, isn't that right Sebastian?" he seemed quite happy. "What would like to know is... who is behind the rising"


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 21, 2009)

Kyranae nods slightly and settles himself upon a nearby rock. "Fallamar, most recently," he replies. "The Academy, to be precise, before my... _hasty_ departure."



*Spoiler*: _Note_ 



Fallamar's a city on the Ghis River. The Valgrove Academy, if you have reason to know of it, is a prestigious and fairly notorious university therein.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sebastian -- the Woods*

_"Uh, so...the city is protected. Good. Don't worry mister tree, we will tell the elves" he folded his arms. "This is not the first time we face an army of undead in an elven forest, isn't that right Sebastian?" he seemed quite happy. "What would like to know is... who is behind the rising"_

Sebastian stood absolutely still.  He hadn't said much of anything since the trees started speaking.  Instead, he had focused on being able to make the first move.  Elves and plants--they were unpredictable things.  

Lyn's question snapped him out of it.  "Drat!" exclaimed the Cleric.  "I had hoped that we wouldn't run into this sort of thing again."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2009)

The Mountains
Pellegri whipped around the new woman exaimining her quickly before flying back to Elena's side, "She doesn't seem dangerous," she then darted for the bard and circled her too, "Maybe she's just curious about us?" Pellegri asked the bard before whipping off and vanishing from sight. 

The Archon's tiny voice could still be heard though, "It's not safe here and we could use more friends..." 

The Forest
The Ent sighed and a smell like cedar came out, "You're one of those who worships the Sun man, correct? Then you can help us, you can rid us of the threat that plagues our woods."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2009)

"Yes, yes , he is!" Lyn patted Sebastian's back. "He's the man for the job! Although I would be more calm with Elena's sword helping around... still" he looked back at Cissy and Kara. "I think we will do"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kara - Forest*

Kara sighed slightly to herself and sheathed her sword.  Apparently they were getting sidetracked again.  Though she supposed it was a good cause and they didn't exactly have pressing matters.

"We should probably get moving if we're going to check this out.  Wandering around a forest full of undead at night doesn't sound like a healthy idea."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 23, 2009)

_The Ent sighed and a smell like cedar came out, "You're one of those who worships the Sun man, correct? Then you can help us, you can rid us of the threat that plagues our woods."_

Sebastian sighed.  "I had had other plans, but it looks like fate seems to like pestering me with the undead.  I suppose we can swat a few gnats for the forest.  It's not good to let things like this flower--best to nip an infestation of the undead in the bud."
_
Kara sighed slightly to herself and sheathed her sword.  Apparently they were getting sidetracked again.  Though she supposed it was a good cause and they didn't exactly have pressing matters.

"We should probably get moving if we're going to check this out.  Wandering around a forest full of undead at night doesn't sound like a healthy idea."_

"I concur..." added the Cleric.  His tone was earnest, like he was stating a fact "...it would be most unhealthy for a horde of flesh-eating zombies to run afoul of us at this hour.  I am in an especially bad mood.  Anyhow..."  

He looked around at the corpses.  "...I don't wish to sound ghoulish, but it might be wise to check these dead orcs for anything of value, if Sir Ent doesn't mind.  It's not as if rusting swords, daggers, and coin will make the soil any richer."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2009)

"I vote for that" Lyn grinned and started to check the corpses. "you dont want them rising with weapons, anyway"


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 23, 2009)

Mountains

While Kyranae was introducing herself Glenn had already removed his armor and settled in for a light sleep blissfully unaware that anything was going on.

(Nat 1 on noticing what was going on)

Skylark, the Celestial Griffin on the other hand had left to try and forage nearby. He was just coming back around after an attempt at fishing, bringing whatever he caught back with him when he noticed the new comer at which point he trots over on foot to investigate making no effort to conceal himself.

(15 on fishing attempt and 27 on spot)


----------



## materpillar (Oct 23, 2009)

Mountains - Luemus

Listen
1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34) maybe -10 for sleeping?  Either way he's going to hear the conversation and maybe he even heard Kyranae sneaking up on the party.

Luemus woke himself up and noted the elvish stranger, Kyranae.  Luemus didn't tense up or even twitch toward his weapons.  Elena could handle this elf if he had some kind of deathwish.  However, that didn't seem the case.  It seemed that this elf only wanted to flaunt his talents, hurl insults and all around be a twat.  Luemus was rather tempted to hurl a ball of fire over there to shut him up (an urge Luemus expected was caused by a certain wondeful god rather than his own conscious).  Luemus casually swept that temptation away and instead satisfied himself with a brief daggery stare at the newcomer before closing his eyes again and simply listening to them talk.

((Yay seems the party will soon have two annoying arrogant elves!))


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 23, 2009)

Kyranae warily eyes the spot where Pellegri had been a moment prior, disturbed and taken aback. Remembering last night's overheard conversation concerning the Archon's inability to distinguish between non-Celestials, he finally manages to laugh.

"...and I seem to have been recruited by your half-wit Celestial," he announces to the world at large.


[We'll be the bestest of friends, mater.

Also, a retroactive Move Silently 16 + d20 [16+7] = 23, so you did hear me. Esp. with that natural 20.]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2009)

"She might not be too bright but Pellegri has a gift for people" she shrugged. "You seem to know a lot of this lands so... I guess we could use one more people into the group" she sheathed her sword. "I guess we get stuck together for this Watch anyway" she said giving a last look around before sitting down.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 23, 2009)

Kyranae smiles slightly. "I haven't quite volunteered myself for your mysterious quest just yet. But I am passingly familiar with the area, yes," he admits. "Familiar enough to need more information than what you have been willing to divulge."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2009)

"We are looking for a weapon to kill a Lich. Is a powerful Lich" she tried to explain without giving much detail. "Have you heard of the Templars of Arambula?" she asked tentatively.

(( gotta go now, but I seem to recall there was some information about the Templars on the Wiki. People from these lands seem to know a little about them))


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 23, 2009)

[Natural 20 on knowledge: religion means that... apparently I do.]

Kyranae goes very still for several seconds. He taps his fingertips against his lips and then drops his hand to play with that pendant around his neck once more. "I have heard mention of the name," he finally replies, too casually.

"I have not, however, heard of any particular weapon," he adds, though there isn't a great deal of scepticism in his voice this time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2009)

((for some reason I thought that you were playing a girl)) 
Mountains
The Warforged doesn't seem phased by the new addition to the crew just wandering up. he spoke to the newcomer on the matter of the weapon, "It's not as if there are specifics on what it is or what it does, but it is said to have the power to kill a God." 

Pellegri appeared suddenly in a frantic streak of light, "Kill a God? We can't let anyone do that!?" she said. 

The Warforged glared at her and then looked back to the Rogue, "I'm sure there would be plenty of loot to be had too..." 

The Forest
The Ent permitted Sebastian and the others to search the bodies, everyone was able to take a 20 on their search for anything, the weapons these creatures carried weren't worth carrying, rusted and broken swords and bows, some of them seemed to have been chewed on.

However there was enough gold for each person present to take 20 Gold from the ordeal. 

Madeleine grimaced, feeling uneasy about the undead prospect. She used the bow dangling from her body as a flat surface to write on, "I'm going to call Barbaneth and Dee, if there's undead to be fought," she said. 

She scribbled on the paper and then rolled the paper away into a scroll case, "I'm going to scout ahead and see what's in store for us...when I come back to report be sure not to set me on fire or something of that ilk..."


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 23, 2009)

*The Mountains*

"Plenty of loot," Kyranae laughs, running a hand through his hair. "There's plenty of loot everywhere, though yes... a good deal more of it in the Mournland." Almost as an afterthought, he adds, "The world has more than enough gods as it is."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2009)

The Mountains
Pellegri flew up in a curious manner, "Are you a boy...or a girl?" she asked. "Maybe Elena could wrestle with you," Pellegri squeaks with joy as she thinks their problems are solved, not knowing what she's actually just suggested. The Archon is distracted and has forgotten the entire prospect of going into the Mournland.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 24, 2009)

*The Mountains*

"Wrestling?" Kyranae repeats, thrown by the non sequitur. "What does that have to do with anything?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2009)

Elena turned around in panic. She 'glomped' Pellegri "NOTHING! Is Nothing!" she said to Kyranae. "haha-h-hahaha... " she laughed nervously and took the archon to the side to whisper her  "_Pellegri, I must tell you the 'wrestling' is something *private* and one does not go around saying that. Some poeple might get offended. Alrighty? _" she tried explain the little archon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2009)

((Didn't see you had actually responded)) 
The Mountains
Pellegri responded with a little shriek when she was pushed, "Alright, I understand!" she cried. 

((I guess we should spur this along though)) 

The Forest
When the group had traveled for sometime in the darkness it became increasingly difficult for many of them to see. Still this wilderness was shockingly quiet and there seemed to be no signs of anything living or undead. 

As the woods continued to darken and they grew closer to the Elven city, Mara stopped the party. 

"We're not even going to be able to make it to the town tonight," she said, "Its over a day's walk." 

Madeleine had yet to return to the party. 

Cissinei spoke up on the subject, "I can make a shelter for us for the night, one that will keep out any unfavorables, but what about Maddy? She's not back yet..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 25, 2009)

*The Forest - Kara*
Kara paused a moment to light her lantern, "we can't leave Madeleine out alone.  I know she can take care of herself, but so long as we don't know the extent of what we're up against it's better to keep moving."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 25, 2009)

*The Forest -- Sebastian*

_Cissinei spoke up on the subject, "I can make a shelter for us for the night, one that will keep out any unfavorables, but what about Maddy? She's not back yet..."_

"Madeleine isn't so fragile that a few undead would impede her much" offered the Cleric.  "...however we -might- want to get a little closer to the Elven city before making a camp.  Between us, we ought to prove more than a match for any nasties crawling about the forest."

Very briefly the Cleric concentrated.  Drawing his mace, it began to glow with the soft glow of a light spell (1.5 hours duration)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2009)

The Forest darkened the deeper they moved but Sebastian's spell on his Heavy Mace helped. As they walked an orb of light surrounded them. There was no sign of Madeleine but there was a galloping, far off in the woods. It grew closer and everyone could hear it in the lull of conversation...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2009)

"My ears might be deceiving me, but I think Im hearing a horse getting close." said Lyn stopping. "We should try to see who is it." He will wait, hidden in the bushes.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Sebastian sighed...the words to a certain spell beginning to form in his mind.  "...Can't say I was ever any good at the hiding game (He's not, suffering a huge penalty due to his armor)."

_In case you were wondering OOCly, this is a readied action to cast Moon Bolt._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 26, 2009)

The Forest
As the hove stomps grow closer, there's a cry from horse in the not too far off. A light dangled and waved off to the side of a massive black stallion that darted through the woods, as it neared the group it slowed, its coat glistening in the light from the lantern that was held off to its side. 

A voice, belonging to Barbaneth called out, "Rubicante must hear someone in the woods." 

Dee leaned out, the curves of her face finding the light, "Rum luck, I'd say...didn't plan on killing anyone tonight."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2009)

"Aw" Lyn sighed "I was waiting for a skeleton horse" he left his hidden place. Not like he needed to, Sebastian was right there openly standing in the side of the road.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 26, 2009)

"Or a headless horseman" added the Cleric.  "This is just the sleepy little sort of hollow that that sort of thing occurs in."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2009)

"You and your word play, Sebastian. Heh" Lyn raised his hands "Hey, Dee, over here!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2009)

The Mountains
The rest of the night passes without event and in the morning the party prepares to head into the mountains and through the mist of the Mournland. As they near the hills things seem quieter and the mist is creepy up through the cracks of the mountains and over the peaks. 

There was a trail leading up into the mountains, it was easily seen that anyone could have walked it without having to climb or make much of an effort at all.

The Warforged remarked as they set off, "We'll be crossing over into the Mournland any time now."

The Forest
Dee disembarked from the horse and glanced around, "It would seem that we came the right way, Madeleine used that magic parchment she got from her mum...called us here. By the way...where is she?" Dee glanced around studding the faces in the low light. 

Cissinei answered, "She scouted ahead." 

Barbaneth came down off his horse and dismissed the mount. The Creature vanished from his side in an instant, "How long has she been gone, shouldn't she have come back by now?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2009)

Lyn - Forest
Lyn shrugged. "We were going to go ahead a little more and see if we found her... but is getting real late" he sighed and kicked a small stone. 

-----

Elena - Mountains

"Good, I hope we are making good pace" she smiled at the warforged. It was easier to think of him as a walking Lars. Of course, Lars had been totally chaotic but... hey, it was a THING with thoughts too. Still, somehow, Elena felt the talking sword had been more "emotional" in 5 minutes than this Warforged in all these few days.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 27, 2009)

*Rebecca -- Mountains*

As she walked, the bard whistled a merry little tune.  Nothing too obnoxious, just one of those things.  She had taken the time to dress warmly this morning as mountains were one of those things that generally ended up being cold.  

Strat agreed.  Of course, being a sentient magical instrument, it didn't actually say anything.  Instead it usually just plucked a note or two--depending on the mood it was in.  

"Sleep well?" Rebecca seemed to ask no one in particular.  From the leather case on the back there was an exasperated _kerplunk_.  

*Sebastian -- Forest*

_Dee disembarked from the horse and glanced around, "It would seem that we came the right way, Madeleine used that magic parchment she got from her mum...called us here. By the way...where is she?" Dee glanced around studding the faces in the low light.

Cissinei answered, "She scouted ahead."

Barbaneth came down off his horse and dismissed the mount. The Creature vanished from his side in an instant, "How long has she been gone, shouldn't she have come back by now?"_

"What did she write?" asked Sebastian.  This was puzzling.  First, it was difficult to write in low light--second, Madeleine must have known where they were.  "Are you sure she called you here and not somewhere else?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2009)

Elena - Mountains
"I slept and no one tried to kill us. That's a win" she answered jokingly. If she heard Strat, she didn't show. She didn't bring warm clothes... just the special ones for the rain. Elena had concluded that this island wasn't of her liking. It was too wet.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 27, 2009)

Mountains

Kyranae had been mostly silent as they walked, glancing around at the various landmarks as if looking for something. He suddenly glances towards the party, however, and informs them, "As soon as we enter the Mournland, I am going to disappear. Try not to be too surprised."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2009)

The Mountains
The Warforged looked to Kyranae, "Disappear? Some kind of trick you've learned?" he asked. 

The walk into the hills was relatively easy and the mists grew in the background, creeping over the tops of the craggy cliffs and beckoning them forward. The sound of the wind whipping between the rocks grew louder. 

Ahead, of them there was a steep incline going down into a rocky basin that looked to be some kind of dead river bed. Standing down in the bed near the side of some rocks and two goats was a large, creature that's skin seemed to be of rock. It was a good distance out and the creatures back was too them, it seemed to be poking at the goats. 

The Forest
Barbaneth told him, "She wrote this hours ago, I am pretty sure she was still with you all then." 

When the group presses onward into the woods there are more noises. Moans, gruff low tones and screeching. The sounds seem to fill the air from all directions. 

((can we get some spot checks))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2009)

*Mountains*

Kurgan rose slowly, grumbling as he worked the hard ground from his limbs.  "So we'll make this bloody 'Mournland' today?  How far's the city from here anyway?"

*Forest*

"Yes, she went scouting just after she wrote you.  She hasn't been back since though."

Spot:
1d20+17
12+17 = 29

Listen:
1d20+16
20+16 = 36


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2009)

The Mountains
The Warforged glanced to Kurgan, "The Warforged city? Or do you mean the tomb where the weapon is?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2009)

Lyn - Forest

"Ahh, seems like we have some visits before going to sleep" he grinned and looked around for anything to kill.

spot - 1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9) ((oh god, he sucks at spotting. That's why he always needs a tank and a rogue with him))

-------------

Elena - mountains. 

"Disappearing?" She didn't like it very much. "with magic or just using innate skills? I would feel better with everyone on sight." It was easier for tactics to know where all their members were.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 27, 2009)

*The Forest
*

_Barbaneth told him, "She wrote this hours ago, I am pretty sure she was still with you all then."

When the group presses onward into the woods there are more noises. Moans, gruff low tones and screeching. The sounds seem to fill the air from all directions.
_

Sebastian tried his best to keep his eyes and ears open, but quite frankly he wasn't very good at this sort of thing.  Nevertheless sometimes you just get lucky.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spot:  1d20+4
17+4 = 21

Listen: 1d20+4
20+4 = 24




He seemed to be getting irritated for some reason.  Maybe it was the darkness, maybe it was the noises of the forest.  But Sebastian looked like he was about to flip-out.  "Bugger this..." he muttered.  "Come on then" he shouted, at no one in particular.  "Just you try it!"  He seemed to be challenging the woods.  It might have occurred to someone that he was acting more than a bit, well, unhinged.

Internally, the Cleric promised himself that the next monstrous creature to step out of the woods, could very well eat hot flaming death.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Mountains
> The Warforged glanced to Kurgan, "The Warforged city? Or do you mean the tomb where the weapon is?"



"The tomb, I thought it was in the ruins of some city."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2009)

> "Bugger this..." he muttered. "Come on then" he shouted, at no one in particular. "Just you try it!" He seemed to be challenging the woods. It might have occurred to someone that he was acting more than a bit, well, unhinged.



Lyn looked back at Sebastian with a HUGE smile.  "THAT'S THE WAY!" he clapped and readied a Magic Missile for the moment anything came closer. "You better start praying, or I'll blow you off to Whitefall!"


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 27, 2009)

Mountains

Kyranae smiles at the Warforged's question. "Some kind of trick?" he laughs. "I suppose so, at that. It isn't magic," he adds, turning to Elena. "It's what I _am_." He doesn't add that he himself is generally ill at ease when clearly visible, unwilling to give up any more to these strangers than he must.

"A tomb?" he says, spinning around to face the dwarf. "I had not heard this part of the story."


___

[OOC: Kyranae's a shadowdancer, guys. A rogue, but even better at and more hellbent upon not being seen]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2009)

*Mountains*
Kurgan snorted, "Elves and their trickery, if it isn't magic then it's some sort of hiding about.  No match for a good axe."  He patted the hilt of his large axe lovingly.

"The Tomb's where the weapon is.  Others don't trust enough in the gods and their own abilities to see them through, seem to think they need some sort of magical artifact."  Kurgan shrugged.  "If'n we do I suppose it's for the better.  I'd rather be getting to the fight straight-off meself."

((Technically most of a Shadowdancer's unique abilities are magical, they're just a different type of magic than wizards or clerics use.  The Mournland seems pretty specifically anti-wizard/sorcerer though so you should be fine))

((Oh, and ignore Kurgan's grumpiness, he pretty much grates on everyone in the party, nothing personal.  Though the fact that you're yet another Elf in the party doesn't help.))


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 28, 2009)

Kurgan's words seem to take a moment to register. For a split second, Kyranae stares at him in confusion and then suddenly begins to laugh. "Always a spell up a sleeve and a pretentious word upon the tongue, aye?" He doesn't seem remotely offended by the dwarf's remarks. "The vanishing, though... a good, swift blade and the _skill_ to use it properly is a worthwhile asset."

His eyes are, however, drawn to Kurgan's axe. "All the same, that is a magnificent weapon," he admits.

[OOC: Mostly I'm still just a rogue with an extra ability or so backing me up. XD I am, however, rather worried about any magical items surviving the Mournland.

Haha, the grumpiness is fine. Don't mind it at all. Kyranae's not that fond of Elves anyway, even if he's got their pretension down to an art.]


----------



## materpillar (Oct 28, 2009)

_Kurgan snorted, "Elves and their trickery, if it isn't magic then it's some sort of hiding about. No match for a good axe." He patted the hilt of his large axe lovingly.

"The Tomb's where the weapon is. Others don't trust enough in the gods and their own abilities to see them through, seem to think they need some sort of magical artifact." Kurgan shrugged. "If'n we do I suppose it's for the better. I'd rather be getting to the fight straight-off meself."

Kurgan's words seem to take a moment to register. For a split second, Kyranae stares at him in confusion and then suddenly begins to laugh. "Always a spell up a sleeve and a pretentious word upon the tongue, aye?" He doesn't seem remotely offended by the dwarf's remarks. "The vanishing, though... a good, swift blade and the skill to use it properly is a worthwhile asset."

His eyes are, however, drawn to Kurgan's axe. "All the same, that is a magnificent weapon," he admits._

Luemus let out a little snort and rolled his eyes at the pair.  "Axes are only good enough if your opponent is dumb enough to let you stand next to them.  My divine abilities have a little more... versitily." He scoffed. "And Gods aren't consistent enough to be a worthwhile investment of my time."

((Luemus isn't fond of any race. In fact he's pretty much racist against all of them, just to varying degrees. He recognizes power and that's about it.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2009)

Elena - Mournland
Elena looked at the two elves thinking she was glad they were on her side. At least Luemus. She had yet to see the newcomer in a fight.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2009)

Medea said:


> He doesn't seem remotely offended by the dwarf's remarks. "The vanishing, though... a good, swift blade and the _skill_ to use it properly is a worthwhile asset."
> 
> His eyes are, however, drawn to Kurgan's axe. "All the same, that is a magnificent weapon," he admits.



"Aye, skill's the important thing.  Though me own mind's telling me that if you were really confident in yer skills you wouldn't need any 'vanishing' tricks."  Kurgan shrugs, "suppose we'll see though.  Can't be any worse than the crowd we already have.  At least the mist means the mages aren't here."

At the mention of his axe he smiles, "Deladaraugh's me partner.  Haven't been with him for too long yet but he's as true a friend as any."



materpillar said:


> Luemus let out a little snort and rolled his eyes at the pair.  "Axes are only good enough if your opponent is dumb enough to let you stand next to them.  My divine abilities have a little more... versitily." He scoffed. "And Gods aren't consistent enough to be a worthwhile investment of my time."



"That's what the tricksters and spell slingers always say, 'I can do so much more with me spells than just fight,'" Kurgan says with a hint of mocking in his tone.  "And perhaps that's true, I'm sure yer tree hugging and bear buggery has taught you all kinds of different ways to pick flowers."

He pulls the giant blade from his shoulder, holding it aloft a moment before continuing.  "But what I do is fight.  I carry me axe for the glory of the Father of Battle and every swing of it reflects his strength.  Woe be it to anyone that stands in the path of it."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2009)

Elena giggled a little hearing them. "bear buggery... heh" she gave a quick look to Luemus "Of Bears we both learned to stay away from them and their riders, isn't that true, Luemus?" those days seemed a lifetime behind.  "Now, now Kurgan. You can have my word that Luemus is a great ally in battle. To tell you the truth I wouldn't enter these lands without him. I would trust my back to him anytime."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2009)

Kurgan glanced between Elena and Luemus a moment before returning his axe to his back.  "It ain't for me to say who you do and do not trust.  As long as he pulls his own weight here I've no objection."

"But he'd best not slight Clanggedin's honor if he knows what's good for him."


----------



## materpillar (Oct 28, 2009)

_"That's what the tricksters and spell slingers always say, 'I can do so much more with me spells than just fight,'" Kurgan says with a hint of mocking in his tone.  "And perhaps that's true, I'm sure yer tree hugging and bear buggery has taught you all kinds of different ways to pick flowers."

He pulls the giant blade from his shoulder, holding it aloft a moment before continuing.  "But what I do is fight.  I carry me axe for the glory of the Father of Battle and every swing of it reflects his strength.  Woe be it to anyone that stands in the path of it."_

Luemus smirked at the little dwarf with his shiny metal help in the air. Luemus's tone wasn't mockery but more of a pointed childish teasing.  "A god to help guide your hand? Reflecting his strength? I think we all know who here doesn't rely solely on his own abilities.  I suppose that absurdly large axe is compensating for your lacking... skills." 

Another little grin. 

"I will admit my abilities are somewhat limited compared to what other mages can do.  But get back to me next time that axe of yours gives you the ability to fly, brings your friends and self back from the brink of death, destroy your enemies outside of bowshot and can... well... do anything short of cut firewood."

_Elena giggled a little hearing them. "bear buggery... heh" she gave a quick look to Luemus "Of Bears we both learned to stay away from them and their riders, isn't that true, Luemus?" those days seemed a lifetime behind. "Now, now Kurgan. You can have my word that Luemus is a great ally in battle. To tell you the truth I wouldn't enter these lands without him. I would trust my back to him anytime."_

"Bears?" Luemus paused thoughtfully and gave Kytae (teenage equivalent of a mega raptor that follows Luemus around) a pat. After a few seconds Luemus darkened slightly while he rubbed a tattered part of his cloak that covered his arm. "I do believe they were worgs. I didn't quite enjoy that little learning experience." He shot Elena a smile. "We've come quite a long way since then haven't we Elena?"

((Four very near death experiences to be exact. xD))

[edit] Oh shit... I just saw your post xD


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2009)

"Ahh.. c'mon, you dont remember that _nice_ halfling druid riding his Dire Bear, do you? The Rat bites? The Druidic Circle in Full moon?" she cover her mouth with her hand trying not to laugh. "Well, I find it funny now, but that little guy was one of the few people I would have liked to beat down just for the sake of it" She explained. "I would but my big three as follow: Ubas, that halfling Druid, and a cleric who tagged along just after you.... left us. That Cleric was absorbed to the Abyss I believe... I never heard from him again"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2009)

materpillar said:


> Luemus smirked at the little dwarf with his shiny metal help in the air. Luemus's tone wasn't mockery but more of a pointed childish teasing.  "A god to help guide your hand? Reflecting his strength? I think we all know who here doesn't rely solely on his own abilities.  I suppose that absurdly large axe is compensating for your lacking... skills."



Kurgan considers this a moment before speaking (an oddity for sure), "aye, it's true that without Clanggedin I would be nothing.  I strive daily to be worth the blessings he has given me and with the hopes that when my day comes it comes in a glorious battle that echos across the heavens themselves."  

Somberly he adds, "and that this battle will prove to be tribute worth what he has given me.  Can you say the same, Elf, when your time comes?"


----------



## materpillar (Oct 28, 2009)

_"Ahh.. c'mon, you dont remember that nice halfling druid riding his Dire Bear, do you? The Rat bites? The Druidic Circle in Full moon?" she cover her mouth with her hand trying not to laugh. "Well, I find it funny now, but that little guy was one of the few people I would have liked to beat down just for the sake of it" She explained. "I would but my big three as follow: Ubas, that halfling Druid, and a cleric who tagged along just after you.... left us. That Cleric was absorbed to the Abyss I believe... I never heard from him again"_

"Hmmm.  I didn't recall the druid being as bad as you and Darme did.  Darme and I even argued about that."  He shrugged.  "Maybe I was in shock or something.  But the rats... egh."  Luemus shivered.  "I hate rats."

He composed himself.  "Ubas? Wasn't that the dwarf that was stupid even by dwarfen standards?  If I recall he managed to kill himself getting beaten half to death than promptly jumping onto an explosive zombie the second after I started to heal him?  That'd be more amusing if he didn't get resurrected and tried and beat me to death."

_Kurgan considers this a moment before speaking (an oddity for sure), "aye, it's true that without Clanggedin I would be nothing. I strive daily to be worth the blessings he has given me and with the hopes that when my day comes it comes in a glorious battle that echos across the heavens themselves." 

Somberly he adds, "and that this battle will prove to be tribute worth what he has given me. Can you say the same, Elf, when your time comes?"_

"Amusing. Without my loving patron god I'd have quite a lot more blessings and quite a lot less scars.  To be honest I'm sure he'd help you into a glorious death if you wanted to convert.  And as for death I've had more brushes with that bitch than I care to remember and they weren't enjoyable.  So as things stand now, I have _other_ plans."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2009)

materpillar said:


> "Amusing. Without my patron god I'd have quite a lot more blessings and quite a lot less scars.  To be honest I'm sure he'd help you into a glorious death if you wanted to convert.  And as for death I've had more brushes with that bitch than I care to remember and they weren't enjoyable.  So as things stand now, I have _other_ plans."



Kurgan looks at the Elf somberly, "meybe you should rethink the god you follow then.  I don't know much of the Elven gods personally but I would think one of them would be willing to take you if your current example is unsatisfying.  But then, Elves never had the sense to come inside out of the rain, did they?"

"As to meself, I'm quite content with Clanggedin.  I'm quite sure me partner and I will meet our destiny eventually, I only hope that we're ready when the time comes."


----------



## materpillar (Oct 28, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan looks at the Elf somberly, "meybe you should rethink the god you follow then.  I don't know much of the Elven gods personally but I would think one of them would be willing to take you if your current example is unsatisfying.  But then, Elves never had the sense to come inside out of the rain, did they?"
> 
> "As to meself, I'm quite content with Clanggedin.  I'm quite sure me partner and I will meet our destiny eventually, I only hope that we're ready when the time comes."



Luemus let out a little gasp.  "You mean dwarfs don't have the sense to come outside and enjoy the rain?" After a pause Luemus decided the situation was turning a bit more serious. 

"I know a passable amount about the gods. But I don't worship _any of them. In fact, now that I think about it the Gods only done two positives things for me ever."  He patted Kytae and glanced over at Elena.  "And my loving god has tried to undo those mistakes before. If you've missed my subtle hints, my patron diety wasn't one of my choice nor one that I'm happy with nor one I can back away from now."  

Luemus tensed up slightly (aka I expect some kind of bonus if someone of the dwarfen race decides to start throwing his axe around in the next few seconds) and fiddled with the ring on his left index finger. 

Kurgan probably recognizes the insignia.  And it won't make him happy.
​_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking at the ring Kurgan glared unapprovingly and tensed, but made no move to attack.  "What we do is always a choice, Elf.  Even who we follow.  You may not always get to choose what happens as a result, but you always have the choice."

"So I say again, if you are unhappy with your situation, make choices to change it.  Even in the realm of gods there are things you can do."

((Kurgan may be rather uncouth and more than a little aggressive but he's not going to start an inter-party attack in the middle of the wilderness.))


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 28, 2009)

Kyranae has been listening to the increasingly heated conversation in silence, but once Luemus shows off his signet ring, leans forward to glance at it. "Ah, but he _has_ chosen, Kurgan," he says, his attention never wavering from the ring. "You despise a god... but will not leave him." Kyranae smiles, though there's nothing pleasant about it. "He owns you completely, doesn't he, Luemus?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2009)

"Even if that is the case, if a man isn't happy with the choices he has made either he moves to change them, or he enjoys being unhappy."  Kurgan shrugs and continues, "still it is his choice.  If he doesn't want to change his position it's not my place to change it."

"But I'm wasn't given order to recruit for the gods, if he wants to change his station he'll have to make that choice."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2009)

Elena raised her hands "Let's change subject! YES! Let's keep or way! Kyranae you go and hide. Kurgan you stay with me, wont you? Luemus, you better leave things like that" she asked him with a sigh. She hadn't been much into the whole Gruumsh thing. Yes, she knew since before he left, but she had seen it as her contract with Boti. They both didn't like them but had to shut up for a while. She though Luemus case was fairly special as... well, Boti had been a vampire, but Gruumsh was a GOD. "C'mon, C'mon, don't get behind!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2009)

Kurgan grumbles a moment then relents, "aye, don't worry, when it comes time to fight Deladaraugh and I will be on the front lines.  Ye've proven yourself often enough it's an honor to fight beside ye."


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 28, 2009)

"You underestimate how many truthfully worship _Misery_," Kyranae points out. "The most seductive of mistresses... she expects nothing but resignation and provides every opportunity to offer it." He breaks off at Elena's outburst and shakes his head, laughing.

"As you wish, Lady," he concedes as he steps into her shadow and vanishes.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 28, 2009)

Luemus smiled over at Elena.. "It's alright Elena, I didn't expect them to understand.  And I'd rather they didn't continue on in their ignorance." He turned to glare at the Dwarf. "I'm curious to know what exactly you consider a choice.  I suppose having literally everything I was, knew, had, and loved, being held hostage against me while I was young and ignorant much of a choice?  Then yes I did choose."  

Listen/spot check to find the elf
1d20+14 → [15,14] = (29)

1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25)
(Probably not high enough. I can the general area of moving invisible targets but not immobile ones.)

If Luemus can't locate him he'll simply glare at where the elf was.

"And no elf. Gruumsh does not own me completely, if he did I would have already killed you. He isn't the biggest fan of our kind you know. Besides I have lines I will not cross for him... as few as they may be.  Further more I suspect he already dropped his end of the bargain.  Subtle events have kept me from checking and suspicions aren't enough grounds to simply turn on such a bargain, no matter how distasteful it is.  I have at least some measure of honor.  And on that note I'm reading to move on to a more... tasteful subject.  Speaking of which, what are we doing about that?"



> Ahead, of them there was a steep incline going down into a rocky basin that looked to be some kind of dead river bed. Standing down in the bed near the side of some rocks and two goats was a large, creature that's skin seemed to be of rock. It was a good distance out and the creatures back was too them, it seemed to be poking at the goats.



Knowledge nature take 10 (+12 =22)

If I _have_ to roll (1d20+12 → [4,12] = (16))


_((Kurgan may be rather uncouth and more than a little aggressive but he's not going to start an inter-party attack in the middle of the wilderness.))_
((I assumed as much.  Better safe than sorry though no?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2009)

((Kurgan will probably opt to talk more on the subject at a less we-all-could-die-in-the-wilderness time))

"Well, the goats don't seem to mind much.  So long as it's content to ignore us I'm fine with that as well.  We've got a long enough journey ahead of us without picking fights."  Kurgan shrugs and readies his axe, "we should probably be ready for anything though."


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 28, 2009)

[Mater, you doesn't see me. You do hear me, however, probably because I'm still laughing a bit.]

[Knowledge Local d20+9 = 9+9 = 18, if it tells me anything.]

"You mean to pass up the chance for a fight?" Kyranae laughs at Kurgan, carefully watching the rock golem (yes, I know it's probably not a golem) thing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 28, 2009)

Kurgan glances in the general direction of the voice.  "I enjoy a good fight but we've got days of journey ahead of us.  No need to risk the trip to satisfy blood lust.  If it be Clanggedin's will that we fight we will.  If not then we'd best be on our way."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2009)

Vincent and Nadia remained quiet, choosing to stay out of the debate for the most part. 

On the other hand, the Warforged decided to jump in, "A curious thing, you've all got these gods and causes while we are made to fight and only just now finding our way in this world, is it a wonder we've no deity to take our side in matters?" 

Pellegri spoke, "Deities work for everyone!" 

As Luemus called out about the target ahead of them, it moved slightly and Luemus knew exactly what it was, a Gray Render.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2009)

Elena knew it too. She took Nusintia out of her scabbard. "Ready" she whispered, it wasn't a question.  She gave a last look to the warforged. "Complains?" She doubted there would be one, if the monster had been in these lands for too long it must be crazed like those orcs. 

If the Warforged doesn't say anything Elena is going for the kill.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2009)

The Warforged stopped, "If it's eyes glow...it burns with the mist...if that's the case, you're in for more than you would normally be..."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2009)

"I can't see a thing from here" she turned to pellegri hoping the archon was still around. "I need you to distract that monster so we can look at it's eyes, can you do that?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2009)

Pellegri bobbed up and down in the air, "Do you want me to attack it?" there was a mischievous aura to the little Archon's voice.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2009)

"No no... just try to look at his eyes. If they glow, teleport back here safely, ok? If they glow he's crazy with the mist"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2009)

"Um...I think I understand," Pellegri said. "Here goes..." the Archon summoned up all her speed and might and darted off towards the creature. She dimmed herself to the lowest she could and still maintain the light and she zipped down between his legs. When she arrived the Gray Render was poking the goats, just rubbing at them with its massive hands. 

Curiously she looked at the goats and then up at the Render.

Chance Pellegri is spotted: Target 50 or greater
   1d100 → [2] = (2)

Pellegri returns back to the hill top to tell Elena, "It's eyes are like sparkles, reminds me of the Celestial Plane!"


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 29, 2009)

"Of course," Kyranae murmurs, stepping out of the shadows. "What do you know of these things, Warforged?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2009)

"Well, I fought one as a Zombie... which almost killed me. I got better since then. The goats don't seem to mind, but I would like to deal with this as quickly as possible"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 29, 2009)

*Rebecca -- The Mountains/Mournland*

_
"Well, I fought one as a Zombie... which almost killed me. I got better since then. The goats don't seem to mind, but I would like to deal with this as quickly as possible"_

Finally Rebecca spoke up, drawing out a rather strange looking axe from the leather case on her backpack.  "You all are a violent lot.  That sort of creature just likes to protect its adopted family, which I suspect, is the goats...if it's just tending to them, why waylay it at all?"

Her fingers flew over the frets of the ax, making tuning noises.  Wait, an axe has frets?  What's going on?  This isn't making any sense.  "I..." she announced.  "...shall go and sing to it."  _Ker-plunk plunk._

She looked to Elena and smiled, "Although, if this doesn't work--I think your sword may be appreciated."  She turned away from Elena, and began to walk down into the hollow,  "A one, and a two..."  

About halfway down she begins to sing.

Strat seemed to like the idea, plucking his own strings in harmony with her voice.  After all, it could hardly let its musician be torn to pieces.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Perform, Aid Another
1d20 + 10
14+10 = 24




Rebecca continues slowly and deliberately, taking great care to not present herself as a threat to the creature.  Music often soothes savage beasts. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Perform Check to influence its attitude: 1d20+20
13+18 +2 (Aid another)  = 33




As the bard moved closer to the Gray Render, her song takes on an unearthly, almost angelic tone.  Some of the color drains from her face.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Once she gets within 90 feet of the Gray Render, she will expend two uses of Bardic music, using Riveting Performance and Words of Creation to Fascinate it--and everything else within 90 feet (Including the goats).  She will take 3d4 points of nonlethal damage in return

3d4+0
1,2,2+0 = 5 damage

Perform Check for using Riveting Performance:  DC18
1d20+20
5+20 = 25.  Pass.

Perform check:  Aid Another, Strat:  1d20+12
9+12 = 21

Perform check for Rebecca's singing:  1d20+24 (11 ranks, skill focus, aid another, +5 CHA, and +4 Sacred Bonus for Words of Creation).

20+24 = 44  (Holy crap...didn't expect that)

Will Save DC to -not- sit quietly and listen is DC 44.  Effect goes to 90 feet.

_
Let your arms enfold us
Through the dark of night
Will your angels hold us
Till we see the light

Hush, lay down your troubled mind
The day has vanished and left us behind
And the wind - whispering soft lullabies
Will soothe - so close your eyes_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 29, 2009)

Kurgan clutched his axe, quietly waiting for things to play out.  He'd honestly prefer to avoid the fight if possible, the creature seemed to pose little threat that needed to be addressed and they had bigger fights on the horizon.

And the sooner they finished this side mission the sooner they could return to Whitefall for the main event.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 29, 2009)

Seeing the growing possibility that there might be a battle, Kyranae draws a finely wrought elven thinblade and disappears.

[*Hide: 35;* 1d20 + 26 (5DEX + 11 ranks + 10 clothing) = 9 + 26 = 35]
[*Move Silenty: 40;* 1d20 + 26 (5DEX + 11 ranks + 10 clothing) = 14 +26 = 40]


----------



## Kuno (Oct 30, 2009)

Deciding to remain quiet and out of the discussions Heather remained on the side of the group with Coia by her side.  Once the spotted the creature she pulled her bow and watched Rebecca move forward her sights on the monster, but stays still for the moment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2009)

Medea said:


> "Of course," Kyranae murmurs, stepping out of the shadows. "What do you know of these things, Warforged?"



The Warforged looked to him, "Well I don't know much of them, I've seen them wandering around...they're unintelligent for their size." 



soulnova said:


> "Well, I fought one as a Zombie... which almost killed me. I got better since then. The goats don't seem to mind, but I would like to deal with this as quickly as possible"





The Space Cowboy said:


> *Rebecca -- The Mountains/Mournland*
> 
> Finally Rebecca spoke up, drawing out a rather strange looking axe from the leather case on her backpack.  "You all are a violent lot.  That sort of creature just likes to protect its adopted family, which I suspect, is the goats...if it's just tending to them, why waylay it at all?"
> 
> ...



As Rebbecca played and moved closer to the creature, it looked back. Of course its eyes glowed with an insane light that seemed to be a conglomerate of every color imaginable. As the render looked up from its goats it gave the bard a confused glance, tilting its head slightly to the side with its maw hanging open. 

The first of the goats laid down, slowly and then fell asleep, then the others followed. 

When the render saw this, it reached down and rubbed one of the goats lightly. As it touched the goat, its own eyes began to sag, it squatted further down until it was sitting upon the rocky river bed and finally it tucked its head under until it finally fell asleep upon the ground. It was breathing lightly before long and then passed into deep slumber.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2009)

Elena whispered to none in particular. "uhm...do we.. keep going?... or?..." She wasn't a fan of attacking stuff in their sleep.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 31, 2009)

Kurgan grunted, "no point in fighting something that can't fight back.  Never seemed to be a threat anyway, let's move on."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Rebecca seemed to ignore the party, apart from casting a _'Come on then' _ look up the slope.  As far as she knew, they'd probably pass by while she was playing.  There were other more important things to do, like making sure the Render stayed asleep.  The bard just stood there, playing. 

She will continue the effect on the creature and goats for six more rounds at least, then let Strat take over and use his Harmonizing effect to continue the performance for an additional 10 rounds.  During this time, the party ought to probably move silently past the creature.

_
(OOCly, The sleepers are 1)  Distracted 2)  Fascinated 3)  Asleep (Non-magical slumber.  Hurting them -will- wake them and break the effect).  So that's something like -19 on listen checks)_

When all have passed it, she will slowly follow them, still plucking at the strings.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2009)

Elena - Mournlands
Elena will let the others pass and give a signal with her hand to Rebecca when the rest is clear.


---

Lyn - Forest

"Come out, come out wherever you are!" he's still waiting for whatever is making the noises to appear. Most likely undead. Yep. Good old undead. He misses the senseless destruction.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 2, 2009)

Moving quietly Heather and Coia continue passed Rebecca and the creature.  She will wait on the otherside for the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2009)

Mournlands
With no trouble, the party passes by the sleeping goats and the Render. All of the tiny creatures lay peacefully in the gravel of the river bed. The party follows, heading up the opposing slope of the river and being careful not to shake too many rocks loose lest they roll down and hit the Render. 

As they reached the top of the hill Nadia looked at Rebbecca, "Indeed you seem to the be skilled with the instrument, to put creatures such as those down is...nothing short of amazing," she was taking in short breaths as if the excitement had winded her. 

The Warforged looked at Nadia and then Rebbecca, "It is a curious thing with a creature lets a sound dictate their action..." 

The deeper that they headed into the line of mountains, the more fog they encountered. Not a fog like any other they had seen, it seemed to glow green and curl into shapes impossible for actual mist. 

((Anyone with Knowledge Arcana, roll em))

((remember we picked up Nadia and Vincent a while back, Medea might not know this though)) 

The Forest
For a part of the night the group walked and walked and walked and it seemed that if they walked too much longer the effect would wear on them. Dee looked to Sebastian and then Lyn as she spoke in a rather loud voice, "Stop yelling for them Lyn!" she chided him, "Isn't this just like the old days, hoofing it through the wood with me mates...wandering about in Elven forests and the like lookin' for undead?" 

Mara asked, "You do this often?" 

"Just the once before..." Dee said. 

After a few more moments of walking Madeleine's voice could be heard from nearby, she'd spotted them first, "I came across something ahead, I don't quite get what it means though..." she moved closer to them as she still spoke, "You need to get a look at this thing in the daylight..."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2009)

Lyn- Forest
"Hehee, you seem nervous Dee. Yes, we did this before. Me more than them." He signaled to Sebastian and Dee, as he had actually started fighting undead when he went out to the world. Lyn almost seemed to glow in pride for this. "Of course, Sebastian here got WAAAYY~ better at this than any other" He patted the Cleric in the back as a compliment. 

"In the morning? Is it dangerous to check right now?" he Asked Maddy.


------------

Elena- Mournland

"Is... that... normal?" she pointed at the strange forms in the mist. Sure, she knew the mist had special properties but this was unexpected for her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2009)

Forest
"You just couldn't see it right now...because its late..." Madeleine said. "And it might be dangerous, I didn't stick around to find out. Something about it seems off..." 

Mournlands
The Warforged nodded, "Those are the mists, they're always of this type though they seem angrier than normal, they must know outsiders skirt at their edges..."

The mist did seem slightly violent. It moved into curling shapes and seemed to jut out towards them. Sometimes beckoning and other times seeming to warn.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2009)

Lyn - Forest
"Well, what do you mean by -IT-? Is it alive? Rocks with glowing runes? Laughing Undeads? A bunch of dwarves dancing in the woods?.... Things can't get more Off than that" Lyn joked as he sat waiting to see how the rest reacted. 

--------------

Elena- Mournland
"You mean... IT has a MIND of it's own?" Elena's jaw dropped in surprise as she tried not to 'bother' the mist as she passed along with the others. "Is there any special reason why is angry?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2009)

Forest
Madeleine glared at Lyn, "Just set up camp and go to sleep," she said as she walked along the top of a downed log looking out over them.

Mournlands
"I don't know if it has a mind of its own," the Warforged told Elena. It seemed peculiar as the mist parted as they neared it. It seemed colder the closer that they moved to the mist and moved through it and there were spots ahead where the fog seemed not to go.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 2, 2009)

*Mournlands*

_
As they reached the top of the hill Nadia looked at Rebbecca, "Indeed you seem to be so skilled with the instrument, to put creatures such as those down is...nothing short of amazing," she was taking in short breaths as if the excitement had winded her.
_

Rebecca nodded.  "Its a funny thing I'll give you that.  I don't really understand it that well myself.  But when I was very small, I remember hearing someone singing something, or at least I thought they were singing something."  

"It was the most wonderful sound I've ever heard.  I don't know what it was, but..."  The bard's voice trailed off as she searched for words "...that scent you get after the rain, the splendor of a long-awaited dawn, the majesty of the night sky, the feeling of smallness you get when you stand before a mountain, the beating heart of a lover held close; it sounded--no it felt like _-everything-."_  Her voice had a rapturous tone.  
_
The Warforged looked at Nadia and then Rebecca, "It is a curious thing with a creature lets a sound dictate their action..."
_
"If you had heard the music" countered the bard "you would understand.  Or simply sat and listened to it until you crumbled to dust."  She sighed.  "Sadly my fate wasn't so wonderful.  I sat in the same clearing for days, and made mum & dad sick with worry.   Eventually the music faded--or my ability to hear it faded away.  I -miss- that song, and I've been trying to find it again ever since.  Sometimes when I sing or play, bits of it come out, and I can recognize it...as do others."

There was a _whumm whumm_ from the leather case on her back, like the strumming of a muffled guitar chord  She turned her head away for a moment, as if talking to someone who wasn't there.  "There's no harm in telling them that story.  Hush now."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2009)

Elena - Mournland
Elena listens to the story of Rebecca with interest. "I see... I hope to be there when you find out that song again. Heh, I would like to hear it too" she smiles back at the bard.

----

Lyn - forest
"Who's making watch? I know I wont. I suck at watching" Lyn asked before going to sleep. He would like to sleep near Sebastian's spot. If anything jumps at night, he better have the cleric at reach.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2009)

The Mournlands
The warforged gives Rebbecca a curious glance, looking her over before starting to walk again, her speaking to know one caught his ear but he ignored it in lieu of politeness. 

As they pressed forward the mist thickened to the point it was disorienting. They traveled up slopes and down inclines, breathing in the mist until it seemed to burn in their chests slightly. The sky was blotted out with green haze and the walk seemed to drag on forever. 

"This mist is becoming a chore to navigate," Vincent said.

*EXP for getting past the Render without violence - 400 XP*

The Forest
Madeleine made no effort to take first watch and Dee reserved the position for herself and Mara. The two of them sat up in silence watching the woods until the second watch came on, then the third and then the next...morning came too soon it seemed. 

Beams of light slipped down between the upper level of the trees. As Madeleine led them Mara commented, "There really shouldn't be anything out here shocking," the Elf said. "As a young-ling I played in these woods, camped in them. It might have been a while but I still remember the smell of this air on an autumn day and the tingle of the cold air on my skin..." 

Before long they neared the edge of the tree line, Mara watched more and more intently as they approached and the terrain seemed changed. They crossed over a downed log and into a clearing. 

Madeleine turned back to the group with her arms up theatrically, "Have you seen this?" 

They stood at the front of a clearing that stretched a great distance in front of them. It was peppered with trees, some of unnatural colors, a lake or river that seemed motionless in the distance and most noteworthy of all, a huge devilish looking crevice.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 4, 2009)

Kyranae reappears, watching Rebecca with interest. "Is it the song you long for, I wonder, or the singer? Or perhaps simply the memory of the singer? A work of art has only as much power as the person who brings it into true being; the unsung song is only an idea."

He hesitates, considering it for a moment, and then adds, "A composition that truly held such power would be a sight to behold. Or a sound to behear, rather."


----------



## materpillar (Nov 4, 2009)

Luemus eyed Rebecca and Kyranae.  He didn't care much for this new group of acquaintances.  Rebecca and Kyranae both made him uncomfortable in their own special ways.  One seemed even more of a slave than he was.  The other seemed to be making a hobby of flaunting his powers and being annoying.  The warfarged and Luemus shared a mutual disinterest with each other.  At least the dwarf was amusingly ignorant. The mist seemed to have more personality than everyone else combined, this blasted mist wasn't making his mood any better either.

He subconsciously gravitated towards Elena as the group padded onward.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2009)

*Kurgan - Mountains*
Kurgan trudged on silently, mostly ignoring his companions.  He felt he should be refreshed being in the mountains but this was too unnatural for him.  Mist was common enough, but not green mist.  And mostly in the valleys, not ever present like this.

It didn't help his mood any and he doubted conversing with the others would either.

((Kurgan does not have Knowledge: Arcane if you're still looking for it))

*Kara - Forest*
Kara glanced hesitantly between her companions, this was more their area than hers.  "If this is new, then it's probably safe to assume it has something to do with the undead?"  She spoke cautiously, she had little experience with magic and undead other than to know both tended to break the rules of the world she was used to.

((Hey!  I do have something of minor relation!))
Knowledge: Geography; Is the formation natural?  Anything stand out with it?
1d20+8
17+8 = 25


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 4, 2009)

_Kyranae reappears, watching Rebecca with interest. "Is it the song you long for, I wonder, or the singer? Or perhaps simply the memory of the singer? A work of art has only as much power as the person who brings it into true being; the unsung song is only an idea."

He hesitates, considering it for a moment, and then adds, "A composition that truly held such power would be a sight to behold. Or a sound to behear, rather."
_

Rebecca shrugged.  "Who said it ever stopped?  Maybe we all just have a sort of wool in our ears."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Lyn - Forest

"Oh... look at that" Lyn blinked a couple of times. He looked around seeing the withered trees. "Uhm... whatever opened that crevice killed the vegetation around it..." 

Knowledge Arcana 1d20+13 → [14,13] = (27)
Spellcraft  1d20+15 → [10,15] = (25)


------------

Elena - Mournland

Elena chuckled at Rebecca's comment "wool... heh" she wasn't paying much attention but she saw Luemus walking closer to her. She say nothing and just gave him a nod and a smile. Elena knew Luemus's mood to well, he had always been a kind of a loner. 

"I hope we go in the right track" she told the Warforged. The mist was worrying enough to be lost in it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2009)

The Mournland 
The climb through the mountains revealed thinner and thinner rock formations as the group continued through the craggy peaks. But it grew colder too and the wind set in and then the rain followed. The potions that they had been given to keep dry worked mostly but it seemed that they did less to keep the rains in the Mournland at bay. 

Thunder sounded from somewhere in the unseen clouds that drifted high above the mists of arcana and as they scaled and moved through the rocks.

As they walked Nadia closed in on Leumus and spoke to him in a more hushed tone, "*So you're quite the dark, handsome, mysterious one...what's going on inside that head of yours?" *she asked as she neared him. 

((I think I will go back to using the color to distinguish. Dee was teal, Maddy was pink, Barbaneth brown and as for the others they were mostly bold.)) 

The Forest
*@Lyn:* Even during the war you never saw this level of devastating change in an area except for once, in the caves where the Sun Cryst was found there were people, Drow fused to the walls and the entire cavern had been magically changed, this spell could have been related to something of that type.

*@Kara:* The geography of this area has changed, but there are no markings on the ground to indicate why or how. The trees certainly aren't _natural_ which can be seen by their color and in some cases their type, some of them are out of climate here and shouldn't be able to exist at all in this area. The crevice which from where you currently stand seems fresh, the rocks and dirt loose around it and it glows from within which is something that seems to be odd, even with the rest of the things around. 

Madeleine shakes her head, "So did anyone else not see this when we flew in?" 

Dee sighed, "I could have landed the bloody ship down here damn near..." 

The clearing seems mostly empty but there's a howling sound, like a mournful scream emitting from the crevice. If you step any closer it grows louder with each advancement.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 5, 2009)

*The Forest*

Sebastian eyed the crevasse.  "I...don't think I would have wanted to get the ship anywhere close to something like that.  To state the bloody obvious, crevasses like that just don't happen."

The Cleric bowed his head and muttered a few words.  After finishing the spell he announced his intentions:  "I believe we need to search the area.  Perhaps if some of us go around the south end of the crevasse, and the others go around the north end we may be able to get a much better look at this...thing."  He looked slightly worried.

Sebastian has cast, and will maintain Detect Evil for as long as is possible.  In his case this maxes out at 90 minutes.

*The Mountains*
_
The climb through the mountains revealed thinner and thinner rock formations as the group continued through the craggy peaks. But it grew colder too and the wind set in and then the rain followed. The potions that they had been given to keep dry worked mostly but it seemed that they did less to keep the rains in the Mournland at bay.

Thunder sounded from somewhere in the unseen clouds that drifted high above the mists of arcana and as they scaled and moved through the rocks.
_

Rebecca had worn clothing in layers today.  Gods knew she needed to.  "You know..." she said to Vincent "...it makes a sort of sense the Warforged would be the only ones out here.  It's not very nice if you've got fingers and toes that go numb with the cold."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2009)

Elena - mournland

Elena eyed Nadia surprised, waiting for some remark from Luemus. Surely it was in blood, she thought. 


---------
Lyn - forest
"High Magic. The type we saw in the walls of the Suncryst's cave" he explained Sebastian. His tone had turned serious the moment he realized this.


----------



## materpillar (Nov 5, 2009)

_As they walked Nadia closed in on Leumus and spoke to him in a more hushed tone, "So you're quite the dark, handsome, mysterious one...what's going on inside that head of yours?" she asked as she neared him._

Something about the rain reminded him of his long lost home. So unlike everyone else he seemed a little happier in the cold downpour.  For the past while his mind had been wandering around in circles through his past.  It took a second for Luemus to notice that someone was trying to get his attention. It took another second for Luemus to drag himself out of his stupor and let Nadia's words to sink in.  

When they did he couldn't resist a little smile.  He met Nadia's gaze and then he glanced at the sky "Nostalgia. Thinking of my home across the sea.  One I doubt I'll see again."


((Elena eyed Nadia surprised, waiting for some remark from Luemus. *Surely it was in blood,* she thought.))
What exactly does that mean?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2009)

(("In the blood", sorry. Vincent and Nadia are brothers. He made an advance on Elena the night before. Elena believes she's trying to hit on you too. LOL))

"Ah, we are two then. I have been thinking about home too" she smiled at Luemus and Nadia. "This place is too rainy for me" she said shrugging.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2009)

*The Forest*
When Sebastian begins to concentrate on the area, especially the crevice itself he is stunned for moment by the sheer power of the aura in the area. Barbaneth goes to help the Cleric, "It's that bad?" he asks as grabs him to keep him from taking a tumble onto the ground. 

Things come back into focus for Sebastian. 

Upon nearing the hole any one who looks down into it sees a black pool of liquid with their reflection fresh on the surface. Besides them, nothing else is reflected and there seems to be no light emitting from the hole or even going it. In short, the crevice looks like a black, liquid mirror with wisps of purple steam rising from its surface. 

"Not to be a nervous nelly or any such thing, but I've got a bothersome little shit of a voice in the back of me head that says there's nothing good about this," Dee said. 

*The Mournland*
Vincent glanced back at Rebbecca, *"There are tribes said to live in this area too but I would imagine that by now they're more monster than man..."* he said. 

Nadia nodded to Luemes's answer and held her hand up to catch a droplet of the rain, *"The rain here is a way of life,"* said Nadia. *"We tend to live in harmony with it."*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 7, 2009)

*The Forest*
_When Sebastian begins to concentrate on the area, especially the crevice itself he is stunned for moment by the sheer power of the aura in the area. Barbaneth goes to help the Cleric, "It's that bad?" he asks as grabs him to keep him from taking a tumble onto the ground. 

Things come back into focus for Sebastian. _

"Not to be a nervous nelly or any such thing, but I've got a bothersome little shit of a voice in the back of me head that says there's nothing good about this," Dee said. [/I]

Sebastian regained his footing, and looked into the crevasse.  He frowned, seeing the reflecting surface "That voice of yours might be a good thing to listen to right now Dee.  This thing, is like an oozing pustule of evil--or a wasps nest.  Think we should give it a kick?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2009)

The Forest
Dee covered her mouth and eyed Sebastian, her manner was abnormal for her, almost cutesy in a way. She then whispered, "Guess I had better behave." 

Cissinei shook her head, "I think that this is all new...something like this should have been visible from the air." 

Mara looked to the Wizard and then to Sebastian, *"It certainly wasn't here before. It looks like...like something I've seen before." *

"Where at?" Madeleine asked.

*"I can't place it..."* Mara said. 

_Knowledge Arcana, Knowledge Religion or Knowledge Planes will do here people. _


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2009)

Moving silently with the group Heather listened to them chatting.  ‘More tribes?’ she thought to herself before letting her eyes scan around them.  Coia gave a soft whimper and looked up at Heather.  “It’s okay…” she said laying a soothing hand on his head.  She glanced at Glenn then to the others while the proceeded on.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2009)

Lyn

Lyn frowned looking at the black liquid. He has a suddenly urge to spit in there. "heh"  he takes a small rock and lets it fall into the crevice. "I'll need a rabbit" 

knowledge Arcana 1d20+13 → [7,13] = (20)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2009)

Forest Clearing
The rock tumbles down into the crevice and vanishes into the black. There's no splash to mark its passing and nothing is displaced. 

*@Lyn: *Just from his limited knowledge Lyn thinks that this might be what he's heard called negative energy, the stuff that Dread Necromancers and Dark Clerics toss out...but there's a lot of it.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2009)

"Looks deader than death" he comments to Sebastian and then turns to Cissy. "I believe is negative energy, but is TOO MUCH"

"Hey! CHEER UP!" he shouts down the crevice as a joke.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2009)

Cissinei ignored Lyn's shouting but kept her own voice low as she glanced to the side at Sebastian, "Do you think its a rip in the planes?" she asked. "This is really troubling."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2009)

Lyn looked up a little more concerned. "THE planes? Are you serious? An opening to the plane of... negativity?" his jaw dropped. "I... I'll need a bigger fireball" he started to walk away from the crevice, rather worried.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 7, 2009)

Sebastian looked at the thing with distaste.  "A rip?  This seems far more serious than a simple infestation."

Knowledge Religion:  1d20+12
13+12 = 25


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2009)

*The Forest Clearing*

*@Sebastian:* Knowing better than the detect evil on it again, Sebastian puts his mind to work figuring out what exactly their dealing with. He remembers a tale, something speaking of a dark god trapped in the negative energy plane and the warning that he could someday break free. But it was regarded as just folklore and there was never reason to believe in it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 7, 2009)

"There is..."  Sebastian began "...a tale I heard of a Dark God who was bound to the Negative Energy Plane a very long time ago.  We could very well be looking at the start of something very, very nasty."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2009)

Lyn - Forest
"What to do then? Is not like we have the Weapon to deal with a god... yet" he sighs folding his arms.


---------------

Elena - Mournland.

Elena sighed. How could this people live in a land were the sun could be hardly seen? It was just...sad. She kept on walking at Luemus's side.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 8, 2009)

The Forest

"Kick the wasps nest, see if anything happens?  Or we could continue onwards, make a note of this, and see about those supplies for the ship.  Surely there might be someone we can talk to who might know more about this."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2009)

"I like the wasp part" Lyn grinned just for a second. "But I fear we might get too much in our hands. Sure we can take a couple of dozens zombies in one sitting. That's easy. But we don't have much of a... brute force."  he wouldn't hesitate is he didn't have Elena's sword nearby.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

The Forest Clearing
Cissinei rubbed Lyn on the back and moved to kiss him on the side of the face. Her head fell to rest on his shoulder. "I'm proud you resisted the urge to blow something up." 


"Eh too bad the little fairy twit isn't here, could have the little idiot fly down in there and see what happens..." Dee said. She was smoking and took time to deposite her discarded cigarette into the crevice. 

Madeleine rolled her eyes at Dee and then asked, "So we're going to press on?"

The Mournland Mountains
The walk carried on through the mountains and it seemed that they would never get out of the pass. From the middle of the range no ending to all of rocks and crags was visible. 

Pellegri took an interest in Rebbecca and showed this by hovering down behind her and asking questions, "So are you from another plane where there's lots of music, I came from a plane where there's lots of...well lots of people like me," Pellegri chuckled. 

The Warforged was at the head of the pack, "Should we go to te city or to the temple?" he asked, "Originally you wanted someone who was adept to trap finding but it seems you've picked that up...so we can skip the middle step. But there's one more obstacle. At the foot of this pass there's a city...or somewhat of one, it's made up of the ones you call undead."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 10, 2009)

*
The Mournland Mountains*
The walk carried on through the mountains and it seemed that they would never get out of the pass. From the middle of the range no ending to all of rocks and crags was visible.

Pellegri took an interest in Rebbecca and showed this by hovering down behind her and asking questions, "So are you from another plane where there's lots of music, I came from a plane where there's lots of...well lots of people like me," Pellegri chuckled.

Rebecca smiled and shook her head.  "No.  I don't think I'm from the same sort of place you are, little angel.  I haven't got any wings.  Just a crossroads--like this entire world.  Come and go, come and go, everyone's moving to & fro.  I just play and sing for them.  The metal man says we're going to a city of the dead soon.  Strat doesn't like them much.  They don't listen."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

The Mournland Mountains
Pellegri bobbed up and down in the air as if to nod, "I see, well I come to provide guidance and other stuff for mortals, I met these people in a cave but there was another drow with them then and there are more people too...and I helped them get out of the cave and then later I helped their Cleric friend and we found the others again. I really can't remember how we found them."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 10, 2009)

*The Mountains*

Rebecca's eyes sparkled with laughter.  "Provide guidance, you don't by chance have any magical dust on you that lets people fly too?  I just remembered hearing a story about little winged creatures that had such dust on their wings.  All you had to do was think happy thoughts, and away you'd fly."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

The Mournland Mountains
"Magic dust?" asked Pellegri, "I don't think I do, but there are spells that let you fly and you don't have to think anything I don't think for it to work." 

Vincent looked to Rebbecca, *"But where do you hail from, lovely?" *he asked her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 10, 2009)

*The forest - Kara*

"If the more magical among us don't know what to do here we might as well move on."  Kara said slowly considering things.  "If we push on to the Elven city hopefully someone there can give us more of an idea?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

Forest Clearing
Cissinei looked at Sebastian and then Mara, "Well its kind of true if neither Mara or Sebastian know what this is, we might just have to wait and find out, as strange as that sounds."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2009)

> "I'm proud you resisted the urge to blow something up."


"well, hehehe... you know..." At first Lyn laughed a little nervous for Cissy's remark. 



> "Well its kind of true if neither Mara or Sebastian know what this is, we might just have to wait and find out, as strange as that sounds."



His face took a more serious look as he walked away from the crevice, moving along with the rest.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Mournland Mountains
> "Magic dust?" asked Pellegri, "I don't think I do, but there are spells that let you fly and you don't have to think anything I don't think for it to work."
> 
> Vincent looked to Rebbecca, *"But where do you hail from, lovely?" *he asked her.



"I'm currious to know myself," Glenn chimes in. He seemed rather eager to hear her answer.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 12, 2009)

*The Mournland Mountains*
_"Magic dust?" asked Pellegri, "I don't think I do, but there are spells that let you fly and you don't have to think anything I don't think for it to work."
_
_
Vincent looked to Rebbecca, *"But where do you hail from, lovely?" *he asked her. _

_"I'm curious to know myself," Glenn chimes in. He seemed rather eager to hear her answer. _

Rebecca raised her left hand to her shoulder.  Her fingers, long and thin like those of a true musician, seemed to almost unconsciously twist and play with a lock of her long, dark hair that had managed to fall forward out of her hood.  "I'd claim to have fallen out of the heavens..." she began, "...but I don't think either of you would believe."  Her gaze traveled from one man to the other, lingering a little while longer on Glenn.  Her mouth formed a slight smile.

" I don't claim to be from much of anywhere" Rebecca continued.  "There's only so much I could tell you about being an innkeeper's daughter and running away from home at the tender age of fourteen years to escape a fate far worse than death."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 12, 2009)

Hearing the obvious exuberance in Glenn’s voice, Heather’s eyes narrowed then turned to the young musician.  “Hmph…” she mumbled glaring at the girl as she spoke, then moving to the outskirts of the group.  Coia remaining next to her.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 12, 2009)

Glenn didn't seem to notice Heather moving to edge of the group. He listened to Rebbecca's story with interest. 

"Being an Inn Keeper's daughter I would imagine you'd come upon many a tale," He said, "So what fate awaits an innkeeper's daughter? An arranged Marriage perhaps? The concept of those still perplexes me, they do not exist in my home land."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2009)

Elena turned her head at Glenn and later at Heather. She will keep hearing Rebecca's tale for the moment.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 12, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn didn't seem to notice Heather moving to edge of the group. He listened to Rebbecca's story with interest.
> 
> "Being an Inn Keeper's daughter I would imagine you'd come upon many a tale," He said, "So what fate awaits an innkeeper's daughter? An arranged Marriage perhaps? The concept of those still perplexes me, they do not exist in my home land."



"Close" admitted the bard.  "Though it really wasn't so much arranged.  Already had an older brother so dad wasn't worried about inheritances and all that.  But um, a few close friends of mine thought we were something more than what we were.  They wanted me to choose.  And choosing would have meant stopping, withering, and wasting away.  I didn't want to stop."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2009)

Elena felt a sting in her heart. "Stopping what? Your friendship?" she was suddenly interested and sounded a little worried.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 13, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena felt a sting in her heart. "Stopping what? Your friendship?" she was suddenly interested and sounded a little worried.



Rebecca shook her head.  "No.  It's just that it seemed that...half the town's young men wanted to _marry_ me."  She grimaced  "I'd take a lover the next time the wind changes, but never something so...stifling as a husband."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2009)

"Ah... I see" she winked a couple of times, rather surprised to know someone with so many suitors. "You are indeed a very free spirit... I don't know what would I have done in your place.  Is not like someone can force me into marriage. They would end up with a sword in their... well, you know" 

But she lied, or at least part of that sentence wasn't true. Given the age, her father could have order her to marry someone when she was 14... and she would have, most likely than not, accepted reluctantly. She gave a small nervous giggle and tried to move to more happy thoughts.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 13, 2009)

Glenn had a sudden realization of exactly the kind of woman this Rebecca was. She was the kind of woman that meant big trouble where he came from. The kind of woman that could lead many a man to a trap he could not escape from. Now things where starting to make sense. The lingering glances, the talk about men from Aaron being great lovers. All that suddenly took on a more slightly more sinister meaning.

It was still early! There was still time to correct the course! He just needed to make his intentions more clear! But he had to choose his words carefully, he had to do it without insult. He needed to be indirect about it.

"Ah, I suppose that is a good reason. Marriages are handled very differently in Aaron than they are in the rest of the world. In Aaron, one enters in to marriage by though a lover's embrace. It is like that for good reason though. The purpose of those actions is to have children. Aaron can be a very brutal place to live for an incomplete family. A man has his responsibilities after all," he explained.

Glenn hoped that Rebbecca was set enough in her ways to be repelled by the idea. He intentionally left out the details of how the wife can end the marriage at any time of her choosing or that the husband essentially becomes the wife's property because if she knew those things it might send the wrong message. It was a gamble though. He knew that she had at least heard of Aaron, hopefully she didn't know enough about their particular customs to come up with the wrong idea on her own.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 13, 2009)

((Space Cowboy requested a Bluff Check from Glenn. The result was a 7)).


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 14, 2009)

_Sense Motive: 1d20+10
6+10 = 16_

It wasn't, decided the bard, that the Paladin's description of the marriage customs of Aaron were particularly outlandish.  It was his face and other cues, she could see that he was slightly uncomfortable, that told Rebecca that Glenn was a horrible liar.

Of course that sort of thing was to be expected.  His face.  It was too honest.  The jawline, too strong.  There were other battlefields then the ones that involved swords, spears, and arrows. Two could play the lying game*

"But..." she countered, playing along with his ruse "...you aren't in Aaron are you?  Seems to me that a less harsh & brutal place such as the Mournlands, would call for different customs."  

She seemed to have let up, but her eyes told a different tale altogether, like the eyes of a Tigress watching a hapless deer grazing in the meadows.

Bluff Check:  Rebecca wants to convey the message to Glenn through her body language that although she'll back down for now--it isn't over.  Anyone who wants to intercept it or understand the message aside from Glenn ought to make a sense motive check.  DC is the result of Rebecca's bluff check.

1d20+10
18+10 = 28

She turned away from Glenn, and would spend some time talking with Elena.  "You look like you've had a lot of practice swinging a sword..."

--Footnotes--
_*Not to mention all other sorts of fun two-player "games" which I hesitate to further describe here for fear of exceeding a PG-13 rating._


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2009)

Elena's mouth dropped. Far down. She would have swallow any amount of mist.  She looked back at Heather fearing the worst. Elena readied herself in case _someone_ needed to be stopped from stabbing _someone_ else.... or at least she would have reacted that way, she realized.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 14, 2009)

With Glenn’s words and Rebecca’s response Heather eyes narrowed further.  The red in them flashing with the anger she felt.  In response to her feelings Coia’s head hung and a low growl issued forth.  Heather pulled an arrow from her sheath but before loading it into her bow she took a couple of breaths and snapped it instead.  With that she strode ahead trying to lose herself in the shadows and mist deciding to do things a bit more fitting for her kind.


((Don’t think I need a sense motive check.  This is just pure unadulterated jealousy/anger.  She is a drow...))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2009)

Mournland
Nadia didn't notice right off the bat that Glenn was being hit on, but Vincent knew the hints all too well. He moved nearer to Elena as the conversation died out some and said, *"Have you ever thought about it?" *he asked, *"Marriage? Or are you like our performer here? More self inclined?" *


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 14, 2009)

Glenn's attention was drawn to Heather almost immediately as she went ahead, "I do make a make a very poor liar. What I told you was true, but it is not the whole truth. I had hoped that to take advantage of your aversion to marriage to steer you away without insult, but instead I have only emboldened you."

"So it is with that purpose that I must proceed with complete honesty now. My mission is to deliver the ways of my homeland to the world to and do everything within my power to change the world for the better. For that reason alone, I will never abandon the ways of my homeland, but there are other reasons why I should not. The way of Aaron is the way of absolute manhood. Any child will make the choice to have many lovers. It takes a man to provide for a family and to care for his wife."

"Now that I've said the terribly honest things that needed to be said, I have husbandly duties to attend to."

Glenn continued on ahead to try to catch up the Heather, he left Skylark with the group as he did so. It was man's duty. He realized that he had likely scorned Heather deeply. As a man, and as her husband, it was now his duty to face the wrath of his wife alone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2009)

Pellegri watched from just over Elena's shoulder, "Are they going to wrestle again?" she asked Elena. Right about now, Elena was the person she felt most comfortable near.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 14, 2009)

A deeper growl issued from Coia and called Heather’s attention to him.  “What?” she snapped down at the big wolf who looked back behind them then up at Heather growling once more.  With a look over her shoulder her eyes glared at the big man behind her.  “I though I heard that annoying sound…” she growled almost matching that of Coia as she took in his armor.  “Why don’t you go back to your…friend…you seem rather suited.” She spit the words at Glenn as she pulled an arrow and pointed it at him with a sneer, oblivious to the world around her, before turning and heading off again.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 14, 2009)

"My place is with you, my wife." Glenn explained trying to keep up. The arrow did not seem to deter his path. "I have no desire for that woman and I meant to turn her away from me without bringing insult. I made my intentions clear before coming here. I still want to remain by you, and you alone."

Glenn explained the situation, but he knew enough to know it was not his place to say anymore than that until she wanted to know.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2009)

Elena started to babble. "I... no- I mean, not like Glenn. Just- a normal thing, I think. but...No." she finally said. "How can I think of marriage if I haven't found love?" she wasn't so sure and Vincent could see that. It seemed more like love hadn't found her. "No Pellegri, they wont wrestle. As far as I know they will only wrestle when they are happy with each other. and... SHHHH, I told you not to say those things in public. ok?"


----------



## materpillar (Nov 14, 2009)

Luemus watched with amusement as the whole scene played out.  Rebecca hit on Glenn.  Heather stormed off.  Glenn took a little long to figure out what was happening before retreating into the mist after her.  He was probably now on the receiving end of a nice verbal lashing.  Pellegri and Vincent also seemed determined to make Elena uncomfortable.

All that Luemus managed to added to the whole scene was some stifled laughter (especially at Pellegri) and a half-hearted attempt at a dirty look towards Rebecca.  

Glenn had made some kind of oath to Heather and he needed to follow through with it.  Rebecca going out of her way to tempt him was a no-no.  However, Rebecca was the third in the long line of adventurers that liked hitting on everything remotely good looking (Dee and Nadia preceding, although Dee was somewhat reformed) and Luemus didn't think much would come of it.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2009)

> She turned away from Glenn, and would spend some time talking with Elena. "You look like you've had a lot of practice swinging a sword..


((sorry, didn't see this))

"Ah... yes. My sword. Yeah. I have been in the road for a while now. I also started young but I left for other reasons altogether" she gave a quick glance at Heather. "Erhm... you know. I think Glenn and Heather have a thing together so, if I were you I would stay out of her way" she whispered to Rebecca. "For your own safety"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2009)

The Mournlands
Vincent rubbed his hand over his chin as Elena spoke, watching her become flustered and even a bit nervous as the prospect of marriage, *"Well, if its not too impolite to say so, you'll make some man and impressive wife some day and he'd be lucky to have you." *

"Ooooo did you hear that?" Pellegri added, all too loudly.

The Warforged shook his head as he walked ahead, he'd mostly stayed out of the conversation up until this point, "You all cling to your fables out of need for fluid exchange," he said, "As far as I can tell that's all _romantic _love is, the need for procreation and sewing of seeds, no more romantic than a farmer at his fields."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2009)

Kurgan mostly ignored the going-ons, muttering something about rutting humans spreading across the planet.  He prodded the donkey forward in the group.

((Not trying to rush things, Kurgan just doesn't have anything (good) to add))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

Forest Clearing - Opposite Edge
The clearing was larger than it had first appeared and filled with trees of a reddish hue and all manner of grasses that the party had never seen, some of them seemed to move slightly. 

As they reached the other side of the clearing Madeleine and Mara were discussing something quietly together in the front of the group, Maddy stopped to point at something and then continued on. 

Cissinei took little interest in this, she was starting to get tired. Poe rode atop her head like a tiny black furry hat and she clutched her spell book to her chest, "Ugh, Lyn if I get tired will you carry me?" she asked in a somewhat whiny tone.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2009)

Elena - Mournlands


> "Well, if its not too impolite to say so, you'll make some man and impressive wife some day and he'd be lucky to have you."
> 
> "Ooooo did you hear that?" Pellegri added, all too loudly.



_"not so loud"_ she tried to make Pellegri care of her tone "What? Me? Nah..." these were too many questions! She felt her head spinning. The lack of good vision made her feel like this was some kind of strange dream. As long as she wasn't walking in underwear and with a banana instead of her sword, everything was fine. "I don't have too much to offer" she shrugged. Elena wanted to talk things with Maddy but seemed like things were rushing around. "I really don't get what's so great about me" she raised an eyebrow "I mean, I kill things (evil things most of the time), but I still don't know what are you talking about".

--------------------------

Lyn - Forest



> > Cissinei took little interest in this, she was starting to get tired. Poe rode atop her head like a tiny black furry hat and she clutched her spell book to her chest, "Ugh, Lyn if I get tired will you carry me?" she asked in a somewhat whiny tone



He winked twice. "No, I can't. Elena would carry me when I was smaller, but not anymore. I'm not that strong, Cissi" There was some surprise in his voice as it was logical. "Uhm.... You could, uhm, summon a flying disc? I don't know if you have that kind of spell" he stopped for a second "In fact, I have never seen you book. would you mind?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

The Mournlands
The mountains seemed to be in a downward slope now and the smell of fires and food were in the air. 

Vincent turned to Elena, *"Honestly, Lady Elena I can't see what's not desirable about you." *

Down between the path of the pass there were lights ahead and structures adhered to the sides of the rocks. 

The Forest Clearing
"You could see the book," Cissinei said, "but the spells on it are pretty nasty, I'll have to disable them...or you could just let me sit in your lap when we stop and we can look through it together?" Cissinei shot a glance at Dee who seemed to be too busy with her cigarettes.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2009)

Elena - Mournland

She looked Vincent as he was crazy. She shook her head trying to leave the conversation well behind. "Desire?" she repeated a little confused.

*Love* wasn't suppose to be like that: 'Oh you are so beautiful. Marry me'. Those things didn't end well. At best, she could only imagine it was the body appeal that would fade eventually the moment dismemberment takes place. No, she wasn't looking for someone who would tell her she was great and beautiful.... Elena realized that much. She wanted someone to count for... someone to look up. 

"Oh look... there's light ahead. Finally" she made walked quicker. She wasn't sure for how long would they travel together, but she was sure she didn't want it to be too long. 

-----------
Lyn Forest

Lyn made a face. "Cissy, who do you think I am? Someone's apprentice? I just want to look at your book to know the spells it contains, I wont read them out loud. There's a reason I've come this far Cissy. "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

The Mournlands
Vincent grimaced as Elena left him behind. The city in the distance was hard to see from here but the smells were thick and came in waves. They were cooking but something else was there, a hint of something almost perfume like. 

It wasn't much further now. 

The Forest
Cissinei made an angry face, lifted the book and then muttered something into its pages. She shoved it into Lyn's arms, waking Poe in the process and causing the cat to jump down, "Here," she said abruptly and then she quickened her pace to catch up with Madeleine and Mara. 

Barbaneth sidled up next to Lyn, letting out a chuckle, "Call me crazy mate, but I think she wanted an excuse to sit in your lap..." he said in a quiet tone, "Women-folk won't come right out and say it but she was trying to be innocent and cute." 

"Aye, way to fuck up your chances with me sis," Dee said as she was lighting another cigarette with her thinblade, "You'd think I'd learn not to smoke in the woods...but I don't."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 15, 2009)

*Rebecca -- Mournlands*

_"Now that I've said the terribly honest things that needed to be said, I have husbandly duties to attend to."_

_"Ah... yes. My sword. Yeah. I have been in the road for a while now. I also started young but I left for other reasons altogether" she gave a quick glance at Heather. "Erhm... you know. I think Glenn and Heather have a thing together so, if I were you I would stay out of her way" she whispered to Rebecca. "For your own safety"_

"You mean the Drow?"  The bard responded in a low voice.  "I think I could handle a dark-elf or two, if things come down to swordplay."  She lightly touched the hilt of a rapier that hung in a scabbard by her side.  "You don't think I just make pretty music do you?"

She continued talking.  "What I don't understand is why a fellow like that wouldn't just come out and say that he's wed, or why she wouldn't just have stepped in and say something to that effect.  Truth be told, I don't like messing around with married folk--it's messier than making sausage.  But his dancing around the issue with all his talk of ridiculous marriage customs, came across to me as him playing bashful & hard to get.  That man's got a face far too honest for him to be less than upfront about anything."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2009)

Lyn - Forest

Lyn looked perplexed. What was this her?? He eyed Barb and Dee frowning. "She could have just asked me! She just.... you didn't hear her? She said I couldn't... GAH" he raised his hands to the sky and made his way behind Cissi.
-----------

Elena - Mournlands.

"They don't have that long together. I think its all new for them" she simply reply and gave a quick glance back. "Why don't you go for Vincent?" she whispered to her.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Elena - Mournlands.
> 
> "They don't have that long together. I think its all new for them" she simply reply and gave a quick glance back. "Why don't you go for Vincent?" she whispered to her.



Rebecca whispered something back to her.  She didn't want to offend or hurt Vincent, but the man just hadn't caught her eye.  That and he seemed to be after what she didn't want to give.

Bluff Check for passing a secret message to Elena, it's probably a whisper but she takes care to disguise it: 1d20+10
19+10 = 29

_"...that one looks far too easy.  Plus he's obviously wife-hunting, and I ain't gonna waste his time."_


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2009)

The words seemed to echo in her head. -WIFE hunting?- _"Why? I always hear about most men who dont want to lose their freedom and stuff. And there are the guys like yours, who like pretty nice girls... but... Wife-Hunting??"_ she made a face. What would happen if she introduced Vincent with Dee? She giggled a little, amused by the thought.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

The Forest Edge
Cissinei took on much the same demeanor as angry Dee, balled up fists and a stomp walk. She moved fast and when she heard Lyn coming she actually broke into a little bit of a run to pass Maddy and Mara. As she bumped them, Madeleine glanced up, "Cissy, hey, what the Hell?!" 

*Search:*
   1d20+17 → [7,17] = (24)

"Cissinei stop!" Madeleine called out. But in the last step Cissinei took she kicked something barely visible and there was a rapid _twhip! _from somewhere through the trees. 

Cissinei gasped and turned to face the others, an arrow protruding from the left side of her abdomen. 

*Great Bow Damage*
   1d12 → [8] = (8)

She went to say something, her hand wrapped around the wound and the arrow and then she sunk down against the tree. Up ahead something snarled through the thick jungle. Madeleine and Mara were already running to get to Cissinei.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2009)

"Fuck" he stops and casts Black Tentacles where the arrow came from. He wont send fireballs until having line of sight of these enemies. If he has to burn down some trees, they better be well roasted too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

The Forest Edge
Madeleine looks to Lyn and then Sebastian, "The bow was unmanned, but that cry seemed like something we called..." 

As the woods burn Cissinei hangs off of Madeleine, her eye lids weighing down and her face turning red. Tears are already wetting her cheeks and she manages, "It hurts..." she barely finishes saying the words. 

*CON damage (1)*
   1d4 → [1] = (1)


----------



## Kuno (Nov 15, 2009)

Mournlands...

“Me?  Your wife?”  Heather said a bit of surprise in her voice as she steps forward with a soft smile.  “Really?  Am I your wife?  To stand by your side?”  Her eyes were wide and held an innocence while she just inches from Glenn looking up at him.  For a moment it looked as if she would forgive him.

That was until she attempted at shoving him, a fist to the stomach would have been more satisfying but he was covered in armor.  She groaned in frustration as he didn’t move much.  “Funny you should call me wife!  You couldn’t even mention my name, let alone what I am to you.  When that…that…” her eyes flashed as she glared at him.  “While she was all over you!  Wife.  Bah.  Now I wonder if your whole wedding thing is more to get someone to sleep with you.  Make you seem more noble.  You seem to throw it at every...”  She whirled then an angry tear tracing down her cheek and headed on the way they were going.  “Thought I was making a decision I had to think about…” she grumbled to herself.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mournlands...

Glenn was caught by surprised but made no attempt to counter the sudden shift in movement and landed on his back. He made no attempt to get up. While he lay there he said, "I thought if she knew about the Aaron's marriage customs she would give up because she doesn't want to get tied down. I didn't tell her about you because I felt that she would feel more emboldened if she knew I was already married. In case you have forgotten, we haven't actually said anything publicly about being married either. Elena and the others where never told about Aaron's Marriage customs or that we where even together. I wasn't even sure if you wanted any of them to know."

"None of that makes what I did any better though. I didn't take your feelings in to account and I hurt you."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 15, 2009)

“Oh!”  Heather yelled turning around and marching back toward Glenn.  She stepped onto his chest and glared down at him, her white hair shielding her face from those around them.  “You just assume you know someone like her..” she snapped placing her hands on her hips and stomping her foot to his chest.  “And how is that?  Come across many of thooossseee type of women have you?”  she waits for a moment as if expecting and answer but continues before he can.  “Most of this group…”  Heather growls pointing in the general direction of where she thought they were.  “Know about your stupid customs.  And, I’m pretty sure they noted our…well at least your glowing personality wasn’t around much when we were on the ship.  They don’t take me as a stupid group.”

Heather stood above him her temper slowly settling as she noted the way he didn’t argue.  They way he didn’t fight her.  The way he just let her rant.  “Your stupid customs…” She said dropping to her knees and leaned her forehead against his.  “Your still in trouble.  Big trouble…”  she closed her eyes for a moment then placed a soft kiss on his lips before sitting up.  “And, you will pay.  Trust me you will pay.”  She said poking him on the forehead.  She stood then and stepped off of him.  “Now get up.”  Heather crossed her arms and waited.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 15, 2009)

*Sebastian -- The Forest Edge*

_She went to say something, her hand wrapped around the wound and the arrow and then she sunk down against the tree. Up ahead something snarled through the thick jungle. Madeleine and Mara were already running to get to Cissinei.

Madeleine looks to Lyn and then Sebastian, "The bow was unmanned, but that cry seemed like something we called..."

As the woods burn Cissinei hangs off of Madeleine, her eye lids weighing down and her face turning red. Tears are already wetting her cheeks and she manages, "It hurts..." she barely finishes saying the words._

By the time he reached Madeleine & Cissinei, the Cleric seemed to have gone into a weird sort of trance.  "Lyn!" snapped the Cleric.  "Don't fire until you see something worth blowing to splinters!"

He immediately laid down his pack.  It looked like a poison.  Fishing out a small knife and some other items from his healers kit, the Cleric set to work.  "...you're going to be alright.  I've seen worse poisons than this."

The Cleric's fingers were a blur.  A few small slits on Cissinei's dress gave him enough skin to work with.  "Cissinei" he spoke quickly and to the point.  "I'm going to pull it out of you on the count of three."  

Of course that was a lie--a technique to distract her from the shock, but Sebastian began to count in a loud voice anyhow.  "One, two..."  He ripped the arrow out of her.  "...three!"

Immediately after, he would go inside the wound with a small, cotton-covered stick, getting as much residual poison out as he could.  Finally, noticing the healing belt around her waist, Sebastian would brush a hand across it--hopefully activating a charge or two.
After removing the arrow

Heal Check for treating poison + first aid:  1d20 + 18 (12 ranks, +4 ability mod, +2 for kit).  16+18 = 34


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 15, 2009)

Glenn slowly climbed to his feet. He kept his eyes downcast and said, "I hurt you. I will accept and deserve any punishment you desire of me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

The Forest Clearing
Cissinei cried out as the arrow was pulled free, biting down hard and breathing heavily for the moments after that while Sebastian worked to contain the poison. 

As Lyn and the others scanned the brush for something sinister the woods seemed to grow quiet. The snarls and the sounds of the animals faded away. A smell like smoke filtered into the area and filled the air, smoke was blowing from ahead. 

As Cissinei was patched up, the poison successfully removed something squirmed over the underbrush ahead, about 90 feet out through the tree line. Behind it smoke and flames followed: 



Barbaneth called to Sebastian, "It looks like we've got another problem!" 

The creature was covered in tiny faces, protruding out of the thick ooze and screaming, howling with a mournful half gargling half squealing noise. 

*Knowledge Dungeoneering Check Time*

Mournland
As the group neared the city in the mountains there was something more and more peculiar about it, the architecture was odd and the buildings seemed different than anything they'd ever seen. 

Mist was all around the town but it didn't seem to be bothering whom ever resided there.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2009)

Lyn - Mournlands

"You will be fine Cissi" he left her book at her side as he watched around trying to see where the attack was coming from. Then, that thing appeared behind the bushes. "What the..."

(doesn't have Dungeoneering) Knowledge Arcana: 1d20+13 → [4,13] = (17)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn - Mournlands
> 
> "You will be fine Cissi" he left her book at her side as he watched around trying to see where the attack was coming from. Then, that thing appeared behind the bushes. "What the..."
> 
> (doesn't have Dungeoneering) Knowledge Arcana: 1d20+13 → [4,13] = (17)



@Lyn's Check: This is a Blighted Bloodfire, its mindless, blind and immune to most morphing and poison effects. Also not able to be flanked and has no critical points. They eat and breath but do not sleep.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2009)

"It's mindless. This thing doesn't have weak points... either. I don't think my fireball can hurt it much as it seems to be made of fire" he frowned "The black tentacles either... Sebastian, is your call."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

The Forest Clearing
Cissinei looked up from where she was laying and tried to pull her spell book over to where she lay, she flipped through the book a little way and then muttered something moving her hand over the hole in her dress, it was repaired. 

She still seemed out of it, as if she wasn't there in the moment. 

Mara looked to Sebastian and then Lyn, "I'll watch her, I think she's still shaken up." 

"Rum luck I'd say, we can't even pass through a forest without encountering something nasty and smelly..." Dee frowned. 

The thing was moving slowly but making enough noise to instill a bit of fear. Barbaneth looked to Seabastian and Madeleine, "Any ideas on what we should use on that thing?" 

"Something tells me that we're slightly in over our heads..." Madeleine answered. 

*Okay...*_remember we were all promised gifts? Well I didn't forget so the first set will be given in light of this. If you are in the other group, don't worry because the situation that will bring the abilities you earn to light will arise. 

Sebastian - Glory Domain, now you're able to have a third Domain with all of its abilities and privileges.
Lyn - +2 Natural Armor
Kara - Weapon Finesse Feat
Cissinei - ...You'll see


_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

*Kara - Forest*

Kara drew her slender blade glancing dubiously between the party and the monster.  She didn't think it would hurt the creature but if it got close she'd rather have the blade touch it than her hands.  Still, if she can keep its attention the others may have more luck.

"Lyn, Sebastian?  I think this falls to you.  I'll see if I can't keep it occupied though."  She'll keep herself towards the front of the group, but won't approach the thing, yet.

((Kara lacks Knowledge, Dungeoneering as well))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

((I don't think anyone has it, I will accept Religion, Arcana and Planar))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

((Closest Kara can come up with is 'Nobility and Royalty'  ))

((But when the noble elementals show up I'm so arguing it applies!))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2009)

((Sweet... uhm... wait, already have +1 Natural Armor... would that make it +2 or +3??))

"Magic Missiles are going to be needed here, 'cuz the rest of my magic is mostly fiery. Cissi, any lighting or cold magic would be great." Lyn asked her. This was the point of no return... he waited.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

Kara:

HP: 72/72
AC: 17 (Initially)

Fort: +4
Ref: +4 (Initially)
Will: +11

Resist Fire 10

Initiative:
1d20+2
5+2 = 7 (meh)


*Spoiler*: _Actions_ 




Round 1:
Observe the creature's movements as it approaches (activate combat prediction)

AC: 
1d20+21
13+21 = 34

Ref: (with 'evasion')
1d20+10
18+10 = 28

Round 2:
Maintain combat prediction.  Move to intercept.

AC:
1d20+21
8+21 = 29
Ref: (with 'evasion')
1d20+10
4+10 = 14

Round 3:
Maintain combat prediction.

Feint to distract the creature:
1d20+12
18+12 = 30

AC:
1d20+21
17+21 = 38
Ref: (with 'evasion')
1d20+10
2+10 = 12

Round 4:
Maintain combat prediction.

Feint to distract the creature:
1d20+12
2+12 = 14

AC:
1d20+21
12+21 = 33
Ref: (with 'evasion')
1d20+10
13+10 = 23

Round 5:
Maintain combat prediction.

Feint to distract the creature:
1d20+12
10+12 = 22

AC:
1d20+21
18+21 = 39
Ref: (with 'evasion')
1d20+10
12+10 = 22




Feints mostly to keep it's attention but if vs. Sense Motive+BAB is successful it loses any dex bonus to AC until the end of Kara's next turn (pack feint).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> ((Sweet... uhm... wait, already have +1 Natural Armor... would that make it +2 or +3??))
> 
> "Magic Missiles are going to be needed here, 'cuz the rest of my magic is mostly fiery. Cissi, any lighting or cold magic would be great." Lyn asked her. This was the point of no return... he waited.



((yes it stacks and))

Cissinei still seemed out of it, her face was pale and washed out. "Haven't got any ice spells on the ready but I will see what I can do to slow that thing down..."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2009)

"Good" Lyn meant it. It wasn't just for a good course of accion, but also because Cissi could be trusted even if they fought. There was still hope, he thought. Teamwork, that was the most important thing. You had to know that the people around could take their differences apart and fight together even if they didn't like each other. That's why he had lasted all these years with Elena. No matter what, they would kill stuff together. Life was good. 

He would eventually regain Cissi's favor. Lyn was sure of it. 
(( OH CURSE YOU GODS! Invisible Castle is down!! ))
Initiative.
1d20+7
19+7 = 26




> Total Hit Points: 73
> 
> Armor Class: 17 = 10 +3 [dexterity]+ 3 Narutal Armor +1 bracers
> 
> ...



Round 1 - Casts Mage Armor on Cissy. "Move back" Lyn told her after casting his protection on her. 

Round 2-5 - Casts Magic Missiles
Lyn will stay away from the outsider at all times while casting magic missiles. He doesn't believe he will do much damage with his Fire spells, so he goes for something sure.

*Spoiler*: __ 



5d4+5
4,4,4,1,1+5 = 19

5d4+5
3,4,3,3,1+5 = 19

5d4+5
3,2,1,4,1+5 = 16

5d4+5
2,2,3,3,2+5 = 17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2009)

Round 1 actions:
Cissinei turns to Lyn, "Thanks," pushing herself to her feet with Mara's help, "But I'm not leaving your side." She pulls her spell book to her chest. 

The ooze creature moved closer to them and Kara observed it. The thing seemed to radiate heat all around it scorching anything in its vicinity. 

The creature itself is still too far off to make an attack at this point. Madeleine chides the others, "Wait!" she says "It looks like it could be dangerous to get close to."

Maddy goes to fire an arrow and the bow sheathed itself in frost

ATK:
1d20+12
13+12 = 25

Damage:
1d10+5
7+5 = 12

1d6+0
5+0 = 5 (frost)

[252-17 = 235]

As the arrow makes impact a mysterious stranger steps into the path, he's clothed in glistening armor and carries a shield and long sword. He stands half way between the party and the ooze and after brandishing his sword and lifting his shield up to prepare for battle, he glances back at the party, his face like loose waxy flesh wrapped over bone and his eyes glowing like orb shaped embers. He turns back to the Ooze and he charges.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2009)

Lyn looks at the guy puzzled. "-The hell is that!?" he doesn't understand what's going on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

What the warrior's eyes looked like:


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 16, 2009)

Sebastian had acted last, having occupied himself with a quick mending spell on Cissinei's dress.  After all, a man of god couldn't very well have nubile young women running around the place in torn clothing.  This wasn't that sort of story.

By the time he had finished with the spell, it seemed someone -else- had stepped into place to fight...whatever it was.   Nothing a quick detect evil couldn't fix.  And if things got even more bothersome, there was this lovely little spell Sebastian had prepared that morning.  Something to do with the moon.

Detect Evil on the newcomer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian had acted last, having occupied himself with a quick mending spell on Cissinei's dress.  After all, a man of god couldn't very well have nubile young women running around the place in torn clothing.  This wasn't that sort of story.
> 
> By the time he had finished with the spell, it seemed someone -else- had stepped into place to fight...whatever it was.   Nothing a quick detect evil couldn't fix.  And if things got even more bothersome, there was this lovely little spell Sebastian had prepared that morning.  Something to do with the moon.
> 
> Detect Evil on the newcomer.



The newcomer doesn't show up as evil, but just being in the area of the crevice and the creature, he's about the only thing not lighting up Sebastian's radar. 

Actually, something within the warrior seems to glow with a strange light.

"What do you make of this?" Barbaneth asked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 16, 2009)

"He's glowing" offered the Cleric.  "Or it's glowing.  There's so much miasma around here, that it's difficult to tell.  It -does- seem as if he, or it, seems to have a personal stake in stoppind the creature.  I'd rather not offend any sense of honor he might have--but there's still something -off- about him."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

*Forest Edge*
Cissinei leaned down on Sebastian, holding him by the shoulder as if she was having trouble standing, "That stance, I've seen it before..."

"We can discuss the pros and cons of our situation later," Dee said, "We need to kick this oozy bastard's arse." 

As the warrior met the ooze there was a cry, *"Cleric! Cleric! Consecrate this ground! Hold it back!"* he met the creature with a violent sword slash. [235-7 = 228] [-10 on warrior(fire damage)]
*
Mournland Mountains*

As the group neared the city they came to a huge dip, a canyon that seemed to have once had a bridge that no longer existed. There was no way around it, they'd have to cross the crevice. It was vast enough that most conventional means would be a problem but climbing down into it and back up the other side wouldn't be terribly hard since it was a slope.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2009)

"Holy FIRE" Cissi could have sworn Lyn's eyes just flared in amazement. "I think you should listen to him. Bring down some rain Sebastian, we better cool off this thing!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 16, 2009)

"Rain?!"  Sebastian seemed amused.  "I think I can do a sight better than that" he mumbled.  "What are you waiting for?!" he snapped at the others.  Unfortunately he seemed to be the slow one today.

HP: 85
AC: 20 (20 FF)
Initiative: 1d20+4
1+4 = 5


- Saves -
Fort: +15
Ref: +6
Wil: + 16

Round One:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sebastian stretches out a hand towards the fire-creature.  The other fellow, if he was a threat, could wait for later.  This wouldn't be very threatening except that the Cleric's hand seems to be dripping with a sort of silver fire.  It brings to mind moonlight reflecting on the water.  Or Japanese high-school girls in skimpy sailor outfits.  Your call

"In the name of the moon, I punish thee!"  

As a free action Sebastian is using his Divine Spell Power feat and expending a turn attempt to add to the caster level of Moon Bolt.
Turning Check:  1d20 + CHA + 2 (Knowledge Religion) + 3 (Special) + 2 (Glory Domain).  14+9 = 23.  Effective Caster Level for next spell is 13.

Moon Bolt Damages Strength!:  4d4+0
4,4,3,2+0 = 13

Save DC is 18 vs Fort.




Round 2:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



And yet again, another bolt of moonlight lances towards the creature (After the Divine Spell Power feat is used).

Turning Check: 1d20+9
20+9 = 29.  +4 to ECL

STR Damage:  4d4+0
4,2,4,2+0 = 12




Round 3:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



If it's still moving, Sebastian's going to do the same thing.  
Turning check: 1d20+9
16+9 = 25

STR Damage:  4d4+0
4,4,4,3+0 = 15




Round 4: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Since he's out of Moon Bolts at this point, Sebastian will cast Spiritual Weapon and direct it towards the Ooze thing.  Duration is 9 rounds.

Attack Rolls (1/round)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+9
12+9 = 21

1d20+9
17+9 = 26

1d20+9
6+9 = 15

1d20+9
7+9 = 16

1d20+9
1+9 = 10

1d20+9
7+9 = 16

1d20+9
14+9 = 23

1d20+9
9+9 = 18

1d20+9
18+9 = 27




Damage Rolls

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d8+3
8+3 = 11

1d8+3
8+3 = 11

1d8+3
8+3 = 11

1d8+3
1+3 = 4

1d8+3
1+3 = 4

1d8+3
1+3 = 4

1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
7+3 = 10

1d8+3
7+3 = 10







Round 5:  Depending on what happens, Sebastian may have to heal an ally here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

Round 1: 
Sebastian's moon bolt strikes the creature with a hellacious sound and it also hits the warrior. 

Warrior [immune]
Ooze 

Save: 
1d20+12
1+12 = 13 goddamn it >.>

STR Damage: 
24-13 = 11

The ooze is several hindered by Sebastian's Moon bolt and it seemingly loses some speed under the force of its own weight. 

Round 2:
Lyn's first wave of Magic Missiles arced out of his fingers and slammed into the creature. [228-19 = 209] Cissinei casts a resist fire spell on Kara granting her ten points of fire resistance. Barbaneth and Dee go in for the attack rushing in to help the stranger. 

[209-13 = 196]
[196-17 = 179]

Both Dee and Barbaneth take fire damage [-8][-8]. Madeleine looses an arrow at the cretin. [179-14 = 165]
Kara is able to get into the battle and keep the creature more distracted than it already is. She manages to lower the things Dex bonus. 

The mysterious warrior strikes the ooze again [165-13 = 152]

Sebastian looses his next bolt:

Save: 
1d20+12
1+12 = 13 SON OF A BITCH!!!

STR Dmg: 
11-12 = -1

The Ooze flattens out into a puddle against the ground revealing 2600 Gold. ((y'all are some lucky bastards))  It's alive but disabled. 

The mysterious warrior turns back to the group and bows to one knee, *"Forgive my intrusion into your battle, Brother Sebastian, Captain Deirdre, Sir Barbaneth..."* he goes to say more but is cut off by Dee. His voice is gruff, yet stable and has a charismatic tone. 

"Who the hell is this?" she asks looking at the others.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2009)

"Who... Who are you?" asked Lyn. The guy didn't mention him, but he seemed to know dee and the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

((don't worry your EXP is coming))

Cissinei stepped closer with her book clutched tight. The creature's heat was still there but it was lessened. She paused a bit of the way back from the kneeling warrior, "On your feet Saxton," she said as a smile appeared on her face slowly. "I never knew that there was any truth to this, something dead but not undead..." 

Dee was lighting a cigarette on the ooze thinking all the while the heat this thing gave off was nothing compared to Dis, "Someone's going to have to catch me up a bit." 

"He's a Deathless, not brought back by magic but by the gods...imbued with holy light--if you attempt to turn him Sebastian you'll see, he rebukes and if you consecrate the ground he'll strengthen. I thought they were just rumors." 

Saxton pounded a fist to his shoulder, *"I am at your command again, Lady Cissinei." *


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 16, 2009)

Sebastian nodded dumbly.  Wait.  Wasn't Saxton a walking skeleton?  "You know, before you go about thanking us--we ought to make sure that that thing is dead.  As in -very- dead and not -sort of- mostly dead. I don't like leaving things mostly dead."

A glowing green mace appears at the Clerics side.  "Dee, everyone.  You might want to step back.  There may be a bit of splatter."

When all had stepped back, or at least Sebastian thought they had stepped back, a second mace would appear at his side.  Like the conductor of an orchestra, the Cleric began to wave his hands, directing the weapons to smash the creature into nothing more than a stain on the landscape.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sebastian has 9 rounds of Spiritual weapon.  He will cast it twice in succession, directing the maces to pound the ooze into very small bits.

1d8 + 3 damage per attack, 18 attacks = 18d8 +54
8,2,7,8,3,7,8,1,8,1,7,5,2,1,6,8,4,5+54 = 145


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

Dee and Barbaneth move away from the creature on the ground as Sebastian lays into it. Destroying it from the massive damage alone. 

Saxton instructs them, *"I've hunted for you for a while now...its been weeks since...the rail road and I have news of the happenings in Whitefall, what I observed while following in your wake." *

Cissinei still seemed shocked, "How long have you been back?" 

*"The day after your departure I awoke in a field wearing this armor and with these weapons. I've walked, hidden and stowed away trying to keep up with you all but I lost you in Persephone...that was where I heard it, Lenora...the woman you killed, she's got an impostor and its causing a schism in the Arambula church." *


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2009)

"Woah... He came back" Lyn was fairly surprised. He walked around them and supported Sebastian in his smashing. "There's something left there... to the right. Oh! whoops... gross"

He will then come back to them. He gives a nod to Cissy. "You must be pretty happy"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

Cissinei's face was the perfect picture of shock and she seemed scared to speak, "I guess...I mean..." 

Saxton spoke over her, *"This wood is inundated with them, we stay still and we shall be knee deep in undead and vile aberrations."* He closed the visor on his helmet.

"Madeleine and I will ride ahead and try and reach the city, we can move fast and punch through them..." he was already helping her onto the back of the horse. "There," he said.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2009)

"I'll beat you to it"  Lyn said with a grin at Barb. "well, I guess you two have a lot to catch up. I'll leave you alone" he then stays with Sebastian. "Well, how many of those moon rays do you have? We might be into a bit of trouble now"

-----------

elena - Mournlands

"I don't like this..." she looked down the slope. "It could serve for an ambush" she turned to the warforged. "Is this really the only way?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

Forest Edge
Madeleine and Barbaneth are gone off through the woods together on horse back, riding as fast as they can. The thundering hooves fade into the distance. 

The party moves on at a slightly quickened pace, moving deeper into the wood. 

Mara speaks,* "We're not more than a few hours walk now." *

The air is cut by a sloshing noise ahead and to the left of the party, about one hundred feet out are a mishmash of undead creatures. 

A new type of creature was lumbering at the forefront of the group:



Mournland
The Warforged looked to Elena,* "We've got to go that way, which would be across the gorge, so it would see so."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 16, 2009)

Kara considered this new development, after a moment she spoke carefully measuring her tone.  "Not to sound ungrateful or anything, but you seem particularly well informed of our situation to just show up out of nowhere.  How did you get here from Whitefall anyway?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara considered this new development, after a moment she spoke carefully measuring her tone.  "Not to sound ungrateful or anything, but you seem particularly well informed of our situation to just show up out of nowhere.  How did you get here from Whitefall anyway?"



Saxton looked at Kara,* "Sea Turtles... I built a raft and sailed it here. I sailed day and night and then I rode overland to get to this forest, there hints and clues about where you had been, that ship of yours isn't easily missed."*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2009)

Lyn - The forest

Lyn froze at the sight of the zombies. *"NOT THEM AGAIN!"* He knew this guys, oh he knew them well. "STAY AWAY FROM THEM!" he called around him "They explode when they are about to die" he raised his hands. "I couldn't use fireballs in tunnels then. Sadly for them, we are in open field now." He casts a fireball in the center of the major concentration of zombies. He wants to affect the most of them, hopefully, they'll explode by themselves. Also, he want's to check if these are stronger or weaker than the ones he fought.

"This is for my clothes!" 
Fireball / Range 840ft/ 20ft radius spread / DC 19 REF/half
10d6+1d6+1d4 → [5,6,2,3,3,6,3,3,5,5,5,1] = (47)

((will edit more))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 16, 2009)

Kara turned to face the coming undead, "I suppose we can hear the whole story later, we have less polite guests now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

The Forest 
Lyn loosed a fireball into the thick of the creatures. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+0 → [17,0] = (17) 
   1d20+0 → [14,0] = (14) 
   1d20+0 → [14,0] = (14) 
*1d20+0 → [19,0] = (19)* 
   1d20+0 → [4,0] = (4) 
*1d20+0 → [20,0] = (20)* 
   1d20+0 → [4,0] = (4) 
   1d20+0 → [17,0] = (17) 
*1d20+0 → [19,0] = (19)* 
   1d20+0 → [6,0] = (6) 
   1d20+0 → [15,0] = (15) 
   1d20+0 → [8,0] = (8) 
   1d20+0 → [1,0] = (1) 
   1d20+0 → [12,0] = (12) 
   1d20+0 → [3,0] = (3) 
   1d20+0 → [10,0] = (10) 
   1d20+0 → [15,0] = (15) 
   1d20+0 → [18,0] = (18) 
   1d20+0 → [13,0] = (13) 
   1d20+0 → [15,0] = (15)




Most of the creatures take full damage [85-47 = 38](full) [85-24 = 61](half)

Kara's last quote comes on the tail end of the explosion. Saxton nodded in response to Kara. 

The creatures hobble on, slowly making their way towards the group. "You seem to have seen these things Lyn, where was this and how do we handle them?" asked Dee.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2009)

Lyn had a shiver running down his spine. "In some old tunnels... They were warded with some very powerful ancient runes, but something happened and the runes were tainted. The magic coming from them would turn everything into... THAT sort of thing" he pointed at the bunch of zombies. "Yes, how didn't I noticed before? The runes were there to held down an old demon... Didn't you say something about a God trapped in a plane??" he asked Sebastian with a concerned look. " FUCK, DAMN. We better clean this before going any further. You REALLY don't want to see how horrible this can turn out" he said just before casting another fireball to the group of zombies.

Again, he will aim where the zombie density is greater.

Fireball / Range 840ft/ 20ft radius spread / DC 19 REF/half
10d6+1d6+1d4 → [3,1,2,4,3,1,3,5,3,5,5,3] = (39)

"Stay away from them. Once they are done, they'll explode. That's how they killed a person who was with me. Magic is good enough. Kara don't get close. I don't think none of us should go and fight them directly. Sebastian, please tell me you can turn them to dust" he looked pale.

Whatever happened in those tunnels had made a heavy impression on him. Something he didn't want to repeat. _"At least the freaking clown isn't here"_ he murmured.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn had a shiver running down his spine. "In some old tunnels... They were warded with some very powerful ancient runes, but something happened and the runes were tainted. The magic coming from them would turn everything into... THAT sort of thing" he pointed at the bunch of zombies. "Yes, how didn't I noticed before? The runes were there to held down an old demon... Didn't you say something about a God trapped in a plane??" he asked Sebastian with a concerned look. " FUCK, DAMN. We better clean this before going any further. You REALLY don't want to see how horrible this can turn out" he said just before casting another fireball to the group of zombies.
> 
> Again, he will aim where the zombie density is greater.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+0 → [4,0] = (4) 
*1d20+0 → [19,0] = (19)* 
   1d20+0 → [10,0] = (10) 
   1d20+0 → [16,0] = (16) 
   1d20+0 → [3,0] = (3) 
   1d20+0 → [14,0] = (14) 
   1d20+0 → [16,0] = (16) 
   1d20+0 → [10,0] = (10) 
   1d20+0 → [10,0] = (10) 
*1d20+0 → [20,0] = (20)* 
*1d20+0 → [20,0] = (20)* 
   1d20+0 → [7,0] = (7) 
   1d20+0 → [17,0] = (17) 
   1d20+0 → [11,0] = (11) 
   1d20+0 → [8,0] = (8) 
   1d20+0 → [12,0] = (12) 
   1d20+0 → [16,0] = (16) 
   1d20+0 → [17,0] = (17) 
*1d20+0 → [19,0] = (19)* 
   1d20+0 → [14,0] = (14) 





There are four creatures left: 

[61-20 = 41]

The creatures are bunched in together lumbering forward, Cissinei glances around, "We need to get to the town and fast!" 

*"I fear that the people in the city might have already been touched by this threat," *said Mara.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2009)

Lyn - Forest
"They are most likely the people of the city, Cissi. That's what the runes would to to living things."

-
Elena - Mournland

Elena had a nasty shiver in her back. "ew" she turned her head back at the southwest. "Uh... well, we better go ahead then". She started to walk down the slope. "Careful up there"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2009)

The Forest
"What do you mean? You think someone did this to them?" Cissinei squatted down and went into her component patch to remove some fleece. She muttered something under her breath and an image of Dee appeared near the creatures. 

One by one they exploded and when they were gone, she stood and canceled the spell. "What's all this business with clowns now?" 

The Mournland
Descending into the gorge was easy enough and as they began to walk across it became apparent that water had once run here and not long ago, the ground was still damp. As the party pressed on towards the city in the hills there was a cavern at the other side of the canyon, through the mist two torches burned marking it and above the cavern hung a banner in common speak that read: _Mournfell Village_


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2009)

Lyn - Forest 
"Im not saying someone in special. What happened in the tunnels was mere chance. The time had ruined the runes and they tainted living things around them. Is like they would get sick. So, Im just saying, maybe those cursed runes and that black liquid have a common base of magic..." he patted Cissy in the back once the last zombie was gone "Of course, this is way more powerful... it took weeks to affect the people who were in the tunnel. This one here is reacting way to fast."


-------------
Elena - Gorge
"Mournfell Village? Is this a safe place?" she asked to Vincent and Nadia.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2009)

The Forest
She could see that Lyn seemed slightly worried and she kissed his forehead, "We need to head on I think, in case more come."

The creatures were gone now and the rush through the woods seemed to be easier once they were passed the creatures. An hour and a half later the group reached the outer edges of the beautiful Elven city. 

City Map:


But the smell of taint was in the air, there was a wall of bodies piled up, bodies piled on carts and on the ground all diseased and bloated and covered in puss filled sores.

Mara shook her head, *"Oh god, its reached here too, who could have done this." *

An Elvan male who was helping load more bodies into the piles, his face covered and wrapped tightly, spoke, *"Some villainous bastard,"* he spoke with an accent, *"He came with creatures to steal the Shard of the Sun and poisoned the water and crops..." *

The Mournland - Outside of Town
*"I've never heard of it,"* answered the Warforged.
*
"Neither have we,"* said Nadia shaking her head,* "It could be another small Warforged settlement." *


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 17, 2009)

*Mournland -- Outside of Town, Rebecca.*

The bard had felt slightly less talkative after the dust-up with Glenn.   Silently she cursed herself for not recognizing that.  And to boot, he was married to a Drow.  "Of all the luck, he had to be attached" she mumbled.  That was the sort of mistake you shouldn't make if you enjoy breathing. She had heard that Drow women have a reputation for certain things.

Seeing the sign in front of the cave, she sighed.  "Looks like a rum gig.  Why would they put a banner out in front of it anyhow--specially if there are murderous monsters running around the place?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2009)

Elena - Mournlands

"I don't know you guys, but I suggest we leave this Mournfell village and walk along" Elena said adjusting Nusintia's scabbard.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 17, 2009)

* Mournland - Kurgan*
Kurgan nods, "aye, no point in dallying along here.  We've got our goal ahead of us yet."

* Forest/City - Kara *
"Poisoned?"  Kara spoke carefully, "what sort of poison causes all this?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2009)

Mournlands
The part elects to head around, the town seems to be rather large and the path up the hill would lead them through the village too, so they're going to have to circumvent the entire village. 
*
"Night isn't that far off,"* said Nadia says, *"Not that we can see the sun with all of this mist, maybe this village is sufficient for the night?" *

The Warforged sighed, "I require no rest so I will take no stake in this discussion," he said. 

The Forest
*"Some form of brutish plague,"* the man said,* "You'd have to ask one of the cleircs to know more and most of them are out with the remainder of the soldiers mopping up the mess...you wouldn't happen to be with the Paladin and his wife that came through here, would you?" *


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2009)

Lyn - Elven City
"Yes we are with them. Are they safe? We saw a bunch of those abominations roaming through the forest"

-------------

Elena - Mournland
"I'm starting to fear that was the city's entrance back there" she said looking back at the small canyon. "Still, there's no reason to go back now, night will fall soon. We better place a camp here ahead"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

*Kurgan - Mournland*
"Didn't they say those that live in the mist are crazy?"  Kurgan says somewhat confused.  "Seems like it wouldn't be the best place to stay for the night."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2009)

Mournland
The Warforged looks to Kurgan, "They could very well be others of my kind making this place safe for them to live in," he said, "Either way it won't be long now, we'll reach the Ruins by tomorrow regardless of where we stay." 

The Elven City - Forest
The man looked up at Lyn, *"They're fine, I think that they went to have a word with one of the Clerics who was still left."*

Mara shook her head,* "I can't believe this," she stepped away from the rest of the group, "I-I have to stay here and help with this, you go on without me, it was an honor to have met you all...give my regards to the Dwarf."* She walked off to go help the man with the bodies.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2009)

Lyn - Elven city

Lyn didn't say anything else to Mara, but just waved away as she left. "I believe our next step is the temple then!" he will asks in what direction is the temple and make his way there.


-------------

Elena - Mournland

Elena will help around to prepare for the night. She will take the first watch with the Warforged. She has Nusintia at her side at all times.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 19, 2009)

*The Elven City - Forest*

_The man looked up at Lyn, "They're fine, I think that they went to have a word with one of the Clerics who was still left."

Mara shook her head, "I can't believe this," she stepped away from the rest of the group, "I-I have to stay here and help with this, you go on without me, it was an honor to have met you all...give my regards to the Dwarf." She walked off to go help the man with the bodies._

Sebastian had kept quiet for some time, his head lost in the clouds.  "You know ...I really ought to go have a word with some of these Clerics.  God wouldn't like it if I didn't do what I could.  Might be best if we found a place to meet up later--like a tavern, or brothel."  

With that said, he would describe the various components for the Dimensional Anchor Hallowfication ritual to Lyn & Cissinei.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2009)

The Elven City - Forest 
As they headed for the Temple and Sebastian explained to the two of them what was needed they passed through the middle of the city. The Elven city was majestic despite the sickness and death everywhere. Not far ahead stood what must have been the temple built into a very large old looking tree that bulged out as if bloated.

Cissinei pointed, "That's it there, huh?" she paused, "What do we tell them when we get there?" 

The Mournland
Indeed the night set in fast, the lights from Mournfell village glowed dimly through the mist back down the hill where they had gone around it. Darkness set in before night actually did because of the mist and everything around seemed to glow in the eerie pale green light. 

As Elena set things up for the night Pellegri hoovered nearby for a moment before wandering off to scout around the area, she was trying her best to be helpful. Vincent and the Warforged wandered over to Elena, *"You need any help with that?" *

Nadia in turn revealed that she had gotten something in one of the towns,* "Last time I was Windrake a Wizard sold me some scrolls that make shelters, they'll provide us with better shelter and protection than rutty old tents."*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 20, 2009)

*Sebastian -- Elf City of Leafy-Greeness & Ganja*


> As they headed for the Temple and Sebastian explained to the two of them what was needed they passed through the middle of the city. The Elven city was majestic despite the sickness and death everywhere. Not far ahead stood what must have been the temple built into a very large old looking tree that bulged out as if bloated.
> 
> Cissinei pointed, "That's it there, huh?" she paused, "What do we tell them when we get there?"



Sebastian shrugged.  "I've no idea Cissinei.  I think I'd rather listen first, maybe ask a few questions about the plague.  The spell components...can wait.  Most of it's herbs anyways.  I suppose you can guess why a Pelorite Clergyman would be keenly interested in a plague involving the undead--not to mention the crack in reality we passed by a day or two ago.  Hope they don't get too annoyed about a bunch of humans popping in."

He would go try the door to see if it's open.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

The Elven City
Cissinei nodded, "I can see why this sort of thing would interest you, really interests me too." She took out her little glasses and slipped them on and opened her spell book, "I'll be sure to take some notes and possibly we can even give some of the victims of the plague a quick study." 

The door to the Temple was indeed open and pushed in quite easily as Sebastian touched it. The inside of the temple's air is laden with garlic covering up the stench of rotten flesh. Cots line either side of the room with Elves laid out on them. Some of them seem to have passed already and others are bloated, their skin turning slightly red and developing black sores.

An attending Cleric stands near the end of the room and there are three others scattered about the room. The Cleric turns as the doors open and his eyes go wide, *"It's really not safe to be in here!" *he calls down the corridor of cots.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 20, 2009)

*Elf Temple of Ganja, Dope, Opiates, and other assorted hallucinogens*

Sebastian gave the rest of the party a look.  "You heard what the man said.  Out with the lot of you. There's sick people here."

Sebastian would go to whatever priest was there, and introduce himself to the attending Cleric.  "I came to your city in search of some spell components.  However it appears by the look of things, that you might be in need of some assistance."  He fingered the Sun symbol that hung around his neck on a silver chain.  It was obvious who he was a Cleric of.  

Diplomacy Check:  1d20+13
16+13 = 29


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

Elven City
Cissinei grimaced but quietly tugged Lyn by the arm and the rest of them left the room. Saxton followed Cissinei (no he actually can't become ill though). The other Cleric stalked toward Sebastian, *"Ah a Pelorite,"* said the old Elf, *"We would have sent for some of you if the bloody woods weren't crawling with those monsters..." *he pushed spectacles up onto his face. 

*"Things have been rather rough around here, we can hardly breath without the undead rearing their heads, they can't enter the city but they can cause us some grief." *

*"You'll have to excuse me, I'm Milden Fidor, Cleric of Corellon,"* he offered his hand out to Sebastian.

From up high, somewhere off to the right a voice called down to Sebastian, "I see you made it!" it was Barbaneth sans Maddy.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 21, 2009)

*Rebecca -- Tents, Camping, & Whatnot
*
_Indeed the night set in fast, the lights from Mournfell village glowed dimly through the mist back down the hill where they had gone around it. Darkness set in before night actually did because of the mist and everything around seemed to glow in the eerie pale green light. 

As Elena set things up for the night Pellegri hoovered nearby for a moment before wandering off to scout around the area, she was trying her best to be helpful. Vincent and the Warforged wandered over to Elena, *"You need any help with that?" *

Nadia in turn revealed that she had gotten something in one of the towns,* "Last time I was in Windrake a Wizard sold me some scrolls that make shelters, they'll provide us with better shelter and protection than rutty old tents."*
_

"You mean Leomunds' Tiny Hut?" offered the bard, pausing in directing an Unseen Servant she had created earlier to do some camp-related chores.  This was interesting.  Nadia seemed traveled.

She kept a keen eye out for Glenn.  Hopefully his Drow wife hadn't killed him...yet.  That would be an astonishing waste.
*
Elven City* 

_"Things have been rather rough around here, we can hardly breath without the undead rearing their heads, they can't enter the city but they can cause us some grief."

"You'll have to excuse me, I'm Milden Fidor, Cleric of Corellon," he offered his hand out to Sebastian."
_

Sebastian shook the elf's hand.  "Sebastian Jacobs, Field Cleric of the Morning Lord.  We -did- run into some of the undead on the way in, and perhaps a single Eldritch abomination.  Fortunately, the woods were kind enough to give us enough warning."

He looked around the room, seeing all the sick and dying.  "When did all of this begin?  I heard rumors on the way in and we even saw something that..."  He thought back to the weird crack in the ground.  "...un-life just seemed to bubble out of, like a great tear in the world."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2009)

Camping in the Mournland
Nadia shook her head at the bard, "*Actually I don't know what it's called but its supposed to make a whole little house for us to get inside of, that sound good?"* she asked. 

She figured of course it would be good, it was shelter. 

Temple in the Elven City
Brother Fidor thought for a moment, *"It began about a week back but there were strange happenings for a week or two before that."* He paused to think, *"A man came here reporting of a war on a far away shore in a hidden city of Elves much like our own, the war was one but there might be some effects of the war left over...things were said to have escaped. he tried to convince me to give up a relic to help him in his quest to stop these things, I refused and it seems now that he might have been one of the very creatures he spoke of,"* he sighed. 

*"The man took the relic by force and left headed to the North with it, killing several of our men who pursued him, the relic is actually not of an Elven god and is something from yours--the Shard of the Sun?"*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 22, 2009)

Elena - Mournlands

"Don't worry Vincent. I think your sister has most things under control. Those spells of shelters are quite handy" she looks around to find a suitable place to make her watch. 

---------
Lyn - Elven City

"Gah... gross" he stays out of the temple without Sebastian telling him to do it. "I think we are better here for the moment. We should go and find Sebastian's spells components while he speaks with that other cleric... Poe and Maggie can stay here and lead him to us when he goes out" Lyn suggest Cissy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2009)

Mournlands
When the shelter was erected it seemed slightly more spectacular than the ones Cissinei had made, having different rooms and other little features that were lacking in the others. Nadia made a suggestion after the structure was set up, "We should still post a watch, just to be safe, any volunteers." 

((since she's away)) 

Heather would take the first of the watches when ever everyone had gone to bed. 

Elven City
Cissinei nodded, "I agree, we could be doing something while this is going on, I wonder where Maddy and Barbaneth got off to." They walked off toward the center of the town where the shops were located. All around there were signs that a war was edging its way around the woods that surrounded them. The demeanor of the people was one of fear and worry and certainly loss as there were a lot of people who had to have lost family members. 

"This is making me a bit uncomfortable," Dee said, "Bringing back some rough memories from the past," she looked to Lyn.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 22, 2009)

Lyn - Elven city

"ah yes... Is like Elfenlied all over again. As long as we don't see a huge incendiary cloud grinning at us, we will be fine in our own Cissy" he tried to cheer up. There wasn't much he could do for the moment. Lyn will talk to the shop owners looking for Sebastian's components. 


---------

Elena - Mournland

Elena will stay with Heather for the first watch too. She already said she would take it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 22, 2009)

*Sebastian -- The Elf City*

_A Shard of the Sun?_ 

As Fidor spoke of a war on a distant shore, Sebastian's expression seemed to grow more and more stone-like.  "I...see" he replied.  The Cleric sighed.  "I was at that city--a place called Elfenlied.  Barnabeth and his wife were there too.  It was a nasty war, and to my knowledge there were several evil artifacts that were never recovered.  But I don't recall anything like a Shard of the Sun playing a role there except when..."

The Clerics face turned as pale as the grave.  He had just thought of something very, very, very unpleasant.  Sotas.  The man had been snatched away by Demons.  If this was in any way connected...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2009)

The Elven City​Cissinei figures that Lyn and Dee are discussing Dis and she zones out not knowing what else to do. The area around the shops are mostly vacant, there's an airship service with small wooden ships designed to take people out of the forest. There's a magic item shop, Lyn knows the components that Sebastian needs (if you need to just make up some stuff with magic sounding names). 

Cissinei spots something in another part of the shop, "This is interesting, it's magic paint," she says. She looks it over reading it's back as the shop keeper asks Lyn a question.

*"You're my first costumer all day...damn war is taking everything from us, but what do you need, kid?"* he asked. 
The Mournland​During the first watch, Vincent wanders outside and begins speaking to Elena and Heather.* "Lovely night ladies,"* he says, *"Seems I can't sleep." *He takes a seat on the ground near Elena and a few moments later asks her if she would like to take a walk.
The Temple​The old Elf nodded,* "The shard of the sun goes by many names, you may have heard it called different. About a year ago we found it on a demonic creature and took it, we've been keeping it here since and I fear thay might have some nerfarious plot in store involving it."*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 22, 2009)

Lyn - Shop

"Ah, good day to you, sir" Lyn tries to remember all the components. "Yeah, war seems spreading all over the lands for a while now. With a little luck it wont last long" he says with some hope. "Ok, I'm looking for some fresh Red-Sunlight and mums, one gallon of celestial oil, uhm....and some sandalwood incense... I think that would be all"

----------------

Elena - Mournlands


Elena winked twice. "Uhm... I don't think wandering off is the best thing to do here Vincent. We can barely see anything thanks to the mist... and with the darkness it would way to difficult to see any other monsters." she looked at the shelter's door. "don't worry, If you want to talk we can do it in low voice. I seriously doubt they'll care much"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2009)

Shop - Elven City
The man gather's Lyn's items into the bag and Cissinei points out the paint, "We could use these to pain the ship. Since they're magic it would be easier than getting on there with a brush and going at it!" she said. 

Mournlands
Vincent nodded, *"Talking here is fine,"* he said, *"You never did tell me what made you so nervous and standoffish earlier, I'm kind of curious if I offended you or something is all."*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 22, 2009)

Lyn - City

"alright alright, we will take the paint too" he said pointing at the magic paint. "how much would be then?" 


--------------

Elena - Mournland
"Ah... that..." she shifted a little in her place. "Well... I don't want to sound rude Vincent, but I don't like flirting. I don't understand why people do it. If I haven't given you a reason to let you know I like you _like that_, then you should stay away. Specially in groups like this... you could get hurt" she looked back briefly at Heather. "Again, you took me for surprise... flirting is the last thing one should think traveling in a monster filled mist."

"Besides... they instead flirt Lyn accidentally and end up with a magic missile in their faces. It was so strange that someone was doing it to me" she shrugged. "Also, I dont fall for pretty words, you see. Words are just words"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

The Elven City
The shopkeeper leaned out to collect the money from Lyn, *"There's a lot here, its going to be about five thousand gold."*

((this is the amount Sebastian figured it would be))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 23, 2009)

*The Temple*

_The old Elf nodded, "The shard of the sun goes by many names, you may have heard it called different. About a year ago we found it on a demonic creature and took it, we've been keeping it here since and I fear thay might have some nerfarious plot in store involving it."_

Sebastian frowned.  He hadn't expected this.  "What sort of creature pray tell?"  After that, he would continue to other matters saying:

"I don't mean to be rude, Brother Fidor, but it seems that you might be in need of some assistance with those afflicted here.  It is not my wish to offend the First of the Seldarine's (Corellon's) pride nor to proselytize on behalf of the Shining One, but I am considered well-versed in the treatment of diseases, poisons, and all manners of injuries to the body & soul.  Might I lend aid?  I might be able to help you come up with a more effective treatment for this plague."

Since he's under no time pressure, the Cleric will take 10 on his Heal checks, directing Elves as necessary.  Meaning his heal check result for treating the afflicted, is going to be about 26.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

The Mournland
Heather excused herself, *"Maybe I should go over here..."* she stood and walked around the outside of the hut back towards where the door was. 

Vincent sighed, *"You don't like flirting?"* he paused, *"A bad experience perhaps? Everyone flirts Miss Elena, its a natural order of attraction sometimes its the natural order of interaction in general. Its not something that you can really avoid at least coming in contact with or doing. I am sure you do it yourself and just don't see what you're doing for flirting." 
* 
He didn't seem rude about it but there was a sense of urgency in his voice. He then stood and headed out into the wilderness, *"I think I will...go for a walk alone then." *

Pellegri commented, *"I'll follow him, boss,"* she flew off after Vincent. 

Later that night, the characters that actually do, have a rough time getting a restful night's sleep and two of them have nightmares. Not of the most abhorrent kind. But unpleasant none the less. 


*Spoiler*: _Elena's Dream_ 



In Elena's dream she started out dancing as a child, in a dress that she'd never seen before. In the dream as she danced she couldn't see the face of the person she danced with but as it became more clear it was that of her Father. He whirled about holding her playfully. 

As the dream progressed, she grew, she could see her arms were longer, her legs too. Her body developed and hair lengthened and skin tanned more from the exposure to the sun, but still they danced. And in one whirl the face changed and was that of Vincent. Any feeling of safety and comfort she would have felt is now skewed, she doesn't know this man that well and why is she dancing with him. 

The whirling motion has stopped and Vincent leans in to kiss her, yet she can't move nor, for some reason, does she want to. She kisses him back, passionately and they fall into bed together, the rest Elena remembers, or flashes of flesh and strange feelings and an underlying sense of her wanting this despite her not.





*Spoiler*: _Glenn's Dream_ 



Glenn dreams in the night that Heather leaves him, disgusted by him, she deserts the group with Coia and never looks back. But what's more is that the group forgets him, he is as if he never existed. 

No one in the world has heard of Aaron, no one remembers the Paladin from there, no one save those he could not save, great Nimbus from the clouds and the Wizard Joshua who died under his protection. Glenn is helpless and utterly unable as their spirits torment him for not fulfilling his promise to him and for being less than a man. 

While to them he is less than a man...to most he is invisible, unable to be seen, unable to call upon his holy powers. Even Skylark doesn't know him, and as the dream carries on he ages and passes into obscurity to fall from even the memory of history. 




The next morning when everyone wakes, Elena and Glenn are fatigued but the others managed to sleep well enough. 

The Temple in the Elven City
Fidor nods, *"There's no offense to be had, I'd be honored to have you assist with this if you'd like, the thing is there's so many sick and there's not much we could do without an army of clerics, most of ours won't be back for at least several hours."
* 
Sebastian helps with the healing and all of those that he heals begin to get better slowly, Barbaneth to takes tens on his heal checks and follows Sebastian and Fidor's instructions on what to do. He's not super experienced with treating the sick but he's immune to the illness and therefore hopes to provide some help, he says as much to Sebastian, *"You know, good Brother...I'm not the most experienced man with the ill but I delivered my daughter and that might be the most difficult thing I've had to work at doing."* Barbaneth says making idle conversation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 23, 2009)

*Kara - Elven City*
Kara let the others go along their way with some minor pangs of jealousy.  Lyn and Cissinei could handle the shopping without her, in fact her lack of magical knowledge could only serve to slow them down.

Likewise Sebastian and Barbaneth would be more at home helping with the sick than she would.  And while she wouldn't mind helping, she had never gotten along well with churches.

Normally visiting new cities was an exciting prospect for Kara.  But all the troubles and tribulations here left her feeling somewhat out of place.


*Kurgan - Mournland*

Kurgan woke without issue in the morning and set himself to his normal routine, tending to his weapons, armor, and to his donkey and generally getting ready for the day of travel.

He kept mostly to himself out of habit, neither terribly aware nor considering of the brewing turmoils within the party.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2009)

Elena - Mournlands

She felt... dirty. Horrible. Ashamed. He stomach revolted a little as she remembered the dream. "That was... very bad" it seemed liked she had just licked some kind of sour lemon.  She welcomed the sun, allowing her to wake up. "I don't like this place" she said stretching her back looking at the mist. Maybe the mist was getting into her, she thought. "I'd like to end this quickly." she will start to get ready. She will avoid being around Vincent, or she might throw up on him.


---
Lyn - Forest


The sorcerer gave a loud sigh and took out the money for the components. "here" he said with a little sadness.

There were moments like this when he wondered if spending that much money was worth it. He really hoped it would.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 24, 2009)

((I had Glenn roll a d20 to gauge his reaction and he got an natural 18 before modifying it by whatever is appropriate. Probably a wisdom check which would put up to 21.))

Glenn head pounded as he woke up with a light sweat. He took a moment to get his barrings. It didn't take him long to figure out it was a dream. "Nimbus and Joshua..." Realizing it was just a dream didn't make it sit in his stomach any better. After spending a few minutes in quite reflection. he finally gets up and prepares for the day. When he's ready, a nagging subconscious feeling drives him to confirm that Heather and Skylark are still around.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 24, 2009)

*Mournlands -- Rebecca*

She hadn't dreamed of anything that night.  In fact, she had slept quite well--despite being awakened once by Elena tossing & turning, gotten up early and gone off to practice near the edge of the camp, softly plucking at the strings of her Ax.  

After a few minutes, she hit upon a five chord progression that sounded promising.  Was there a tune in there?  Ah well.  She was awake now.  Time to attend to other things.

She would then sit near the shelter, digging through her pack for one of the pouches of jerky, grains, nuts, and hard bread they called marching rations.  She made a face.  Obviously soldiers called these marching rations because the faster they marched, the fewer days they had to eat these things.

Idly she wondered what Dwarf music sounded like.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2009)

The Mournland
The Warforged seems to notice that something is wrong with two of the travelers but he doesn't say anything. As the morning preparations begins Glenn goes to find Heather. He finds her outside near Skylark, she's rubbing the side of the great beast although Skylark himself seems a bit uneasy, perhaps sensing something wrong with Glenn or even having experienced the dream himself. 

Outside as Vincent passed Rebbecca he asked,* "Have you seen my sister?"*

Elena's wish not to see Vincent is crushed as he bursts into the door of the Hut, a distraught look on his face,* "Something's happened!"* he doesn't even acknowledge the others.* "My sister, she's missing." *

The Warforged glanced in the direction of the man standing in the doorway, "Where was she last seen?" 

Elven City
After Lyn and Cissinei finish the purchasing they head back toward the temple with the goods, Dee is waiting there for them and actually tries to help as they approach, *"You got it all?"* she asked.

Cissinei nodded, *"And a little something extra...its a painting ritual." *

Out in the city Kara is wandering about looking for those that she can help out with the disease and a familiar voice sounds behind her, *"Looks like you might want to be a little careful,"* it was Madeleine, *"It seems that this thing is contagious, more so than thought. I'd suggest not deviating from the others too much."* She had her face wrapped with some kind of scarf to conceal her mouth. Still she looked slightly uneasy about something, her eyes were bloodshot.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 24, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Idly she wondered what Dwarf music sounded like.


((Could always ask  ))




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Elven City
> Out in the city Kara is wandering about looking for those that she can help out with the disease and a familiar voice sounds behind her, *"Looks like you might want to be a little careful,"* it was Madeleine, *"It seems that this thing is contagious, more so than thought. I'd suggest not deviating from the others too much."* She had her face wrapped with some kind of scarf to conceal her mouth. Still she looked slightly uneasy about something, her eyes were bloodshot.



Kara nodded hesitantly, "I'm not too worried for myself though.  I'm sure Brother Sebastian can take care of me if something happens.  But better he not need to with so many ill."

She smiles at Madeleine, "what brings you out?  I thought you'd be with your husband."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2009)

Lyn - Forest

"Are you alright Maddy? Have you been crying?" he noticed the red in her eyes. 

--------

Elena - Mournland

The first reaction of Elena was to take a step back from Vincent. "I...I don't know. The last time I really got a good look at her was just before the watch" she told the warforged.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 24, 2009)

Rebecca -- Mournland

She stuck her head in the hut briefly.  "Oi, Vincent.  I haven't seen her this morning either.  You sure she didn't just wander off or something?  I was up at first light and didn't see her.  Anyhow.  Got things to do."

Rebecca turned and walked away from the hut, looking for Kurgan.  "Pardon me for asking sir...but I was wondering--what does Dwarf music sound like?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2009)

The Mournland Camp
As Rebbecca left the room Vincent looked at her slightly distraught. He turned back to the Warforged and then to Elena, *"We have to find her, I know she was taken, there are tracks." *

Sure enough it Glenn or Rebbecca or Kurgan bothered to look there would certainly be tracks, huge ones and easily seen as not human. 

Vincent shook his head, "I saw her late last night, she couldn't have gotten far...please can we just go after her?" 

Elven City
Madeleine shook her head, *"I know, and this smell...I can't take it anymore, its like its burning my eyes,"* she said. 

She reached up to wipe the tears from her eyes, *"Barbaneth told me to stay out of the temple, trying to keep from letting me get sick. I understand but I wish he didn't worry so much. What are you doing out and about?"*

((Kara wandered off from Lyn and Cissinei, so Madeleine isn't where Lyn can see her))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2009)

Elena- Mournland
"I know what should we do" she said excited. "Glenn, Heather, Luemus! Can Coia, Skylark and Kytae track her down by scent? I believe it would be easier if they do it together"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 25, 2009)

*Kurgan - Mournland*
Kurgan muttered at the distraction when the call came out for the missing girl.  Another distraction on their trip.  He'll follow the others agreeing that the animals might best take point here.

He then turned back to Rebecca, "Dwarven music?  I suppose it sounds more or less like any other music."  

He pauses to think things over, "most common place you'd hear music is a Dwarven drinking song.  Music wise they sound pretty much the same as in Human's pubs.  Actually I'm pretty sure they are the same music, some of them at least.  Lyrics are all different though, Human drinking songs - in my experience - tend to be silly things, calling for more to drink or women or just stories to laugh at.  Dwarven drinking songs tend to focus on famed Dwarves of history, grand warriors, old kings, what have you.  Mostly joking though, the idea is to spread a bit of humility, make people realize that even heroes of old are normal Dwarves.  'Everyone's equal staring up from the floor of the bar' or so they say."

"Beyond that most Dwarven cities don't have much in the way of music.  We're not Elves singing all the time.  Still there are a few areas, miners especially, that tend to hire chanters to play the drums and keep tempo for the workers.  Helps them focus and makes time pass faster I guess, never been much for mining meself.  I've heard some larger smithies use them as well for the same reason, not me-- not any I've seen though.  And in war these chanters are quite valued in troop formations too.  Guess the idea that a smith's hammer or miner's pick is close enough to a great hammer or axe."  He shrugs noncommittally, "Dwarven bards are pretty rare, I never saw one when I fought in the war."

He pauses considering then shrugs, "the only other song that really stands out to me is the funeral hymn.  Dwarven funerals are held underground whenever possible."  He glares somewhat confrontationally, "surfacers may mock us for it, but there is something comforting to be returned to the earth in death.  Anyway, the funeral hymn is a low, slow chant.  Each clan's is slightly different, so when it first starts it seems muddled.  The various parts blend together," he pauses a moment, struggling for the term, "harmonies?  The melody itself doesn't rise up until the stones have a chance to echo back.  It's said that this is the voice of Moradin giving his blessing to the dead."

He shurgs again, "nothing I learned in the temple said this, but it is a nice sentiment."  He looks off to the distance and sighs slightly, "after the war it was a sight to behold, a grand funeral to return all those that died to Moradin's embrace.  All the clans and most of the Dwarves in the city turned out.  The hymn itself went on for hours, echoing throughout the tunnels and the city."  He lets a slow breath out, "too bad I'll likely never see the like, but I owe Clanggedin far more than that."

Still looking away he sighed slightly again, "that answer your question?"  He muttered something under his breath that sounded like 'spoony bard' before blinking slowly and turning back.  "Come on, lets see if the others has found whatever beasty has snatched our missing member."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Elven City
> Madeleine shook her head, *"I know, and this smell...I can't take it anymore, its like its burning my eyes,"* she said.
> 
> She reached up to wipe the tears from her eyes, *"Barbaneth told me to stay out of the temple, trying to keep from letting me get sick. I understand but I wish he didn't worry so much. What are you doing out and about?"*



"It certainly isn't what one imagines when they think 'Elven city,'" Kara says wistfully.  "Our timing certainly seems to be off lately, doesn't it?"

"I'm mostly just looking around.  The others seem to have things as under control as is possible, so mostly I'm trying to stay out of the way."  She smiles politely, "I don't think that now is the best time for me to really dig too deeply into the city."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 26, 2009)

Rebecca -- Mournlands

_Still looking away he sighed slightly again, "that answer your question?" He muttered something under his breath that sounded like 'spoony bard' before blinking slowly and turning back. "Come on, lets see if the others has found whatever beasty has snatched our missing member."_

"I...see.  And yes.  Yes it does." replied the bard.  On her mental to-do list she added Item no. 687:  Listen to Dwarven Funeral Hymns.  "You didn't see anything did you?  I slept a bit too well for places like this.  That Drow has a wolf so I guess she's more suited to this sort of thing but..."

Dice Roll Time:

Rebecca will look around the encampment for anything that seems out of the ordinary.  She's going to be discrete about it, not wanting to panic anyone.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Search
1d20+3
17+3 = 20

Move Silently
1d20+10
1+10 = 11.  *Critical Failure*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 26, 2009)

Kurgan shook his head, "no, I didn't see or hear anything.  I do well enough to keep anything big from approaching, normally at least, but under cloak of shadow or magical cover?"  He shrugs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 27, 2009)

((And we took a day off in honor of our fallen Turkey brethren--not sure if we have Luemus anymore he hasn't posted in some time.))

The Mournland
Heather was already outside but she agreed to have Coia track her by scent. [rolls] Coia is easily able to pick up the scents of some Orcs and a larger creature, possibly a pack animal that they were using. The tracks lead off towards the North West. 

The Warforged is following Heather and the Wolf as they track and he turns back to the camp area, *"Before long this magic will fade and the hut will be no more, these tracks though...they lead toward the same Temple which you all seek." *

*"Could they have been taken there?"* asked Vincent worried and hurrying over to be near Coia and Heather. 

The Warforged looked at him but did not answer. 

Heather glanced back to the others, *"Well its on our way, we should at least help out, right?" *

Rebbecca had found the same tracks that were there and something else, a sprinkle of blood near some of the tracks. It wasn't directly in the middle of them so it would be hard to notice but it was there. 

The Elven City
Madeleine nodded,* "We seem to have rotten timing for these things and its getting to be a pain in the arse when dealing with stuff of this type, we're forever doomed to end up in the wrong place at the wrong time." 

*There was a short pause in her speech, *"But maybe we can help these people turn things around or even find what they claim was stolen from them...the item is kind of familiar to me." *
 
Cissinei and Lyn headed back toward the Temple to wait for Sebastian with the supplies in hand. As they walked Cissinei spoke,* "Maybe we can convince the Elves to loan us a small airship to get back to the larger one. I miss it already...it felt safe, you know?"*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2009)

Lyn - City

"I'm not so thrilled on going back, but there's not an option in the matter right? mortal boredom or lethal magical sickness... mhhh" Lyn wondered. "Anyway, we should wait to see if Sebastian can heal this affliction. He's good at this stuff"


----------

Elena - mournlands

Elena will help around with Heather and Rebecca with the tracks. "We should find her before going into the ruins" Elena said looking concerned about the orc trail.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Mournland
> Heather glanced back to the others, *"Well its on our way, we should at least help out, right?" *


((Heh, that strikes me as somewhat OOC for Heather  ))

Kurgan nodded gruffly, "knowing our luck this temple will be inhabited by an army of them.  Should keep our eyes pealed anyway.  If they can sneak something this big into our camp we need to be aware of it."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Elven City
> There was a short pause in her speech, *"But maybe we can help these people turn things around or even find what they claim was stolen from them...the item is kind of familiar to me." *



Kara smiled, "we're not really doing anything anyway.  What was stolen?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

*Rebecca -- Mournlands*

After finding the little bit of blood, Rebecca had decided that it would be wise to avoid pointing it out to the Drow.  She -really- didn't want a knife in the back anytime soon, and the more time Heather had to cool down, the better.  

She would point it out to Elena instead.  "Not my area of expertise, but you might want to point this little bit of blood out to the lady with the wolf."

_Kurgan nodded gruffly, "knowing our luck this temple will be inhabited by an army of them. Should keep our eyes pealed anyway. If they can sneak something this big into our camp we need to be aware of it."
_

"An army of them?"  Rebecca gave it some thought.  "Sounds like an excellent gig waiting to happen."  A short, aggressive guitar riff came from the instrument on her back.  "I'm glad you like the idea hon" she replied.


----------



## materpillar (Nov 29, 2009)

Survival check (Luemus)
1d20+13
19+13 = 32

Survival check (Kytae)
1d20+10
11+10 = 21

((Any more information I get there?))

Luemus was awake before most everyone else, like usual.  He watch with his usual amusement as things in the party went downhill.

_"An army of them?" Rebecca gave it some thought. "Sounds like an excellent gig waiting to happen." A short, aggressive guitar riff came from the instrument on her back. "I'm glad you like the idea hon" she replied._

"An excellent gig?  I was thinking something a little more destructive.  I suppose you don't know my _burning_ love for orcs."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2009)

The Mournland
As Rebbecca goes to talk to Elena about the happenings and what she has found Leumus investigates the site himself. The larger creatures weren't animals that he'd known but the smaller ones seemed to be Elven in nature. They were pretty fresh which showed that they didn't get far. Because of the rain there wasn't much of a scent to pick up though. 

The Warforged glanced at Rebbecca and then out towards the temple, "I like the way this bard thinks," he said, "It's time we go somewhere a little more violence can be done." 

The Elven City
Cissinei shook her head,* "If we're to go after who did this we might need the airship though, and possibly the others."*

Madeleine replied to Kara,* "Well you might not know this, but that war we were involved in a while back, where we came from? Well there was an item we went after when the war ended, apparently it was here or one like it was and it was taken."*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 30, 2009)

*Rebecca -- Mournlands
*
_Luemus was awake before most everyone else, like usual.  He watched with his usual amusement as things in the party went downhill.

"An excellent gig?  I was thinking something a little more destructive.  I suppose you don't know my burning love for orcs."
_
"Goodness gracious" replied Rebecca.  "It doesn't happen to involve great balls of fire does it?
*
Sebastian -- Elf City
*
Sebastian is a bit sidetracked at this point, concerning himself with dealing with sick elves.  Hopefully he could come up with a general treatment that would help more Elves survive the plague.  Diseases were like this he had learned.  You come up with an effective treatment and you can wipe out many plagues.

In his view, it's much, much better than simply chucking healing spells willy nilly.  He would discuss the idea with the Clerics present, hopefully drawing on their expertise & whatnot.

Heal Check to come up with a "Cure":  1d20+16
14+16 = 30

Likely, several hours will pass--no doubt annoying the rest of the party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2009)

Mournlands
For the sake of not waiting around, the party left the shelter to expire on its own and struck out across the wilderness of the Mournland, the mountains quickly faded into the mists and they made their way across the bleak plains towards the temple and towards Vincent's stolen sister. He was easily seen to be frightened and worried and as they followed the trail for hours they walked and walked. 

Over time they reached a region where there were ruins lightly strewn about, the remnants of a long dead city. There were pillars here and thre and broken bricks littering the plains. The ground took on a swamp like qualities and soon they were knee deep in water. The Warforged glanced back to the rest of the party, "We're in the Swamps now, means we're close."

The Elven City
Madeleine and Kara make their way back to the park outside of the Temple to wait for Sebastian, hours pass and things seem to be taking far, far too long. Madeleine shook her head at the wait, *"He must be trying to heal everyone inside, there's just too many here though." 
* 
Sebastian is able to come up with something that he can use to treat the disease. The disease itself seemed to be supernatural in nature but the symptoms were easily treatable with things the Elves had in high supply, he could treat the symptoms and buy them time. The fever and vomiting seemed to be what actually killed the patient.

After several hours of work, he was able to synthesize enough of something to keep the people alive and up for the time being. More importantly he found that he could shield others from catching it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 30, 2009)

"Be ready for an ambush they could strike from anywhere, and this bog will help cover their scents from the tracking animals." Glenn said, having already drawn his sword and holding it at the ready. It was at this time that Glenn wished he'd have invested a silver piece or two in black lacquer darken his sword and armor and make him harder to see. He was going to have to make due with what he had for now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 30, 2009)

((@strongarm, Adamantine armor generally is pretty dark by itself.  And bah at a Paladin looking to hide  ))

*Mournland - Kurgan*
"Bah, at least a fight is honest.  Let them come, beats having to hunt for them."  Kurgan grumbled as he walked, prodding the donkey from time to time.

He did keep his axe at the ready though, eyes trying to focus through the mist.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2009)

Elena -Mournlands

Elena heard Glenn and nodded. She will have her sword ready for any ambush. Orcs use to work that way, but she wasn't sure how this mist could have changed their minds. 

--------------------

Lyn - City

Lyn was rather bored. He was tired of waiting for Sebastian to cure all that people, and wondered if it was much quicker to use magic instead. He wasn't sure if Sebastian could do that, but... heck! It was Sebastian. If he could bring people back to life, curing these guys wouldn't be much of a challenge. "*sigh* I think we should look for that small ship then" he looked around "Weren't we supposed to look for more people to help with our ship in the first place?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2009)

The Mournland
The mist confused the eyes, even in the early morning like this. As they travel Heather slips to the back of the group [rolls]. The swamp is a massive mess of water and sickley smells and decay. 

In a sudden movement, Vincent drew his sword and struck Elena. Not wanting to risk grappling her. 

Attack (Flat Footed):
1d20+12
3+12 = 15

1d20+13
17+13 = 30

Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5 (unholy)

1d8+6
8+6 = 14

Heather drew her bow from the back of the group and aimed it up through the middle, a smile appeared on her face, "This was easier than I thought it'd be, eh brother..." as she said the last few words it was as if the Drow faded into another person, into Nadia.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 2, 2009)

((17 pages of hanging out with us... just to be backstabbing pricks.  Well played CTK, well played))

_"In a sudden movement, Vincent drew his sword and struck Elena. Not wanting to risk grappling her."_
Luemus's face flashed rage and shock for a second.  Then it simply filled with annoyance and distaste.

_Heather drew her bow from the back of the group and aimed it up through the middle, a smile appeared on her face, "This was easier than I thought it'd be, eh brother..." as she said the last few words it was as if the Drow faded into another person, into Nadia._

Kytae growled and tensed up at Luemus's side, although he silenced her with a motion. "Well now. Seems some twins have a death wish. What're you trying to accomplish with this poorly planned assault?" His voice is rather calm, with a slight undertone of boredom.  The elf hasn't reached for any of his weapons, although he will move himself out of easy sword range if he isn't already.

If he can he'll glimpse around for the real Nadia and any hidden friends
Spot Check (Luemus)
1d20+13
11+13 = 24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2009)

The Mournlands 
Nadia is standing back with the bow trained on the party, the fog hides most of the surrounding area. But there is the voice of Heather nearby, "Glenn? Elena? Are you there?" 

A voice cuts through the mist, almost a hiss of a whisper and it speaks through the heads of all those in the party, _"Your future losses will be great, like those you suffered on the battlefield before...they will be tenfold."_

*[[Everyone Roll your Will Save Before Initiative]]*

Luemus manages to spot Heather tied up high to an stone column not too far off.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 2, 2009)

_A voice cuts through the mist, almost a hiss of a whisper and it speaks through the heads of all those in the party, "Your future losses will be great, like those you suffered on the battlefield before...they will be tenfold."_

Rebecca: 1d20 + 6 + 2 
15+8 = 23

*If the save succeeds.*
Rebecca instinctively drew Stratocaster from it's case.  "Hey jackass" she shouted.  "I've never been on a battlefield in my life.  Now shut up and listen to my song!"

A loud chord rang out from Strat, something akin to a pissed off 
She will take 3d4 points of damage to inspire courage in allies, excepting Vincent and Nadia.  In fact, incorporating the Words of Creation into her song would probably make it abhorrent to anyone evil enough to hear it.

Nonlethal damage
3d4+0
4,1,2+0 = 7


*If the save fails.*
Rebecca fumbled for Strat's neck, almost dropping the Ax in the swamp.  She didn't know why, but she felt very very sad, and depressed--like wanting to curl up into a ball and die.  Music she thought.  Music always made her feel better.

Maybe this would drown the sadness out.

Nonlethal damage
3d4+0
1,1,4+0 = 6

In either case, allies now gain a +4 morale bonus against fear & charm effects, as well as +4 on attack and damage rolls.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 2, 2009)

Total Hit Points: 65
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [leather] +2 [light wooden] +4 [dexterity]
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 15

Initiative
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

Will Save
1d20+9
9+9 = 18 +4?

I'm assuming Luemus made the will save since I don't really know what happens if he fails...

_"Your future losses will be great, like those you suffered on the battlefield before...they will be tenfold."_

"Hey random voice, you need to work on your threats.  The only person close to me who died on the battlefield was a stupid, pain in the ass dwarf.  One whom I enjoyed killing after someone resurrected him."

Round 1
Summon Nature's ally IV -> Giant Crocodile


*Spoiler*: _Croc actions_ 




Giant Crocodile Appears as close to Nadia as possible (if she's within 40 feet of Luemus).  It will then proceed to bite, grapple, then drown the bitch

*Spoiler*: _Croc info_ 




AC 16
HP 59

Improved Grab (Ex)
To use this ability, a crocodile must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, the crocodile establishes a hold on the opponent with its mouth and drags it into deep water, attempting to pin it to the bottom.

Hold Breath (Ex)
A crocodile can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 × its Constitution score before it risks drowning.

Skills
A crocodile has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. *A crocodile gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks when in the water. Further, a crocodile can lie in the water with only its eyes and nostrils showing, gaining a +10 cover bonus on Hide checks.





*Spoiler*: _Bite_ 




*Spoiler*: _hit_ 




1d20+11
9+11 = 20

1d20+11
6+11 = 17

1d20+11
7+11 = 18

1d20+11
3+11 = 14

1d20+11
18+11 = 29



*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 



2d8+12
7,3+12 = 22

2d8+12
7,4+12 = 23

2d8+12
6,3+12 = 21

2d8+12
6,4+12 = 22

2d8+12
5,3+12 = 20



*Spoiler*: _Grapple_ 




Grapple Check +21

1d20+21
19+21 = 40

1d20+21
16+21 = 37

1d20+21
12+21 = 33

1d20+21
9+21 = 30

1d20+21
3+21 = 24










Further rounds
Actions this turn depend on the situation
if someone needs healing then cure light/moderate wounds

*Spoiler*: __ 




Light
1d8+5
2+5 = 7

1d8+5
6+5 = 11

1d8+5
1+5 = 6

Moderate
d8+7
7,5+7 = 19




if someone needs backup, or he has nothing better to do then luemus will use
Summon Nature's ally II -> Crocodile

*Spoiler*: _Croc 2_ 




22 hp 
15 ac


*Spoiler*: _Bite_ 




*Spoiler*: _hit_ 



1d20+6
10+6 = 16

1d20+6
16+6 = 22

1d20+6
1+6 = 7

1d20+6
3+6 = 9

1d20+6
15+6 = 21



*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 



1d8+6
6+6 = 12

1d8+6
1+6 = 7

1d8+6
2+6 = 8

1d8+6
8+6 = 14

1d8+6
2+6 = 8



*Spoiler*: _Grapple check_ 



1d20+6
20+6 = 26

1d20+6
15+6 = 21

1d20+6
14+6 = 20

1d20+6
10+6 = 16

1d20+6
8+6 = 14









If Nadia is being a pain in the ass with that bow and not being eaten by the croc
Warp wood on bow

If people are running away then divine strike

*Spoiler*: __ 



7d6+0
1,1,5,2,5,6,3+0 = 23

Can reflex save for 1/2 DMG





Kytae
She'll attack anyone who goes after Luemus

*Spoiler*: _Talons_ 





*Spoiler*: _Hit_ 



1d20+7
10+7 = 17

1d20+7
11+7 = 18

1d20+7
8+7 = 15

1d20+7
4+7 = 11

1d20+7
11+7 = 18



*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 



1d8+4
8+4 = 12

1d8+4
6+4 = 10

1d8+4
2+4 = 6

1d8+4
8+4 = 12

1d8+4
6+4 = 10







*Spoiler*: _Bite_ 




*Spoiler*: _hit_ 



1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d20+2
15+2 = 17

1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d20+2
5+2 = 7

1d20+2
16+2 = 18



*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 




2d4+2
2,2+2 = 6

2d4+2
2,2+2 = 6

2d4+2
2,3+2 = 7

2d4+2
1,1+2 = 4

2d4+2
2,3+2 = 7







*Spoiler*: _2 foreclaws per round_ 





*Spoiler*: _hit_ 



1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d20+2
13+2 = 15

1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d20+2
1+2 = 3

1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
11+2 = 13

1d20+2
3+2 = 5

1d20+2
20+2 = 22

1d20+2
4+2 = 6



*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 




1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
1+2 = 3

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
1+2 = 3

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
2+2 = 4


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2009)

As the first blood was drawn, something in Elena's mind switched. She was no longer the shy girl scared from boys... now she was "Imgonnastickthisswordupyourass". She didn't have time to deal with vincent's and nadia's friends (if any), Elena is sure Luemus and the others will check for them. She will focus on Vincent's head first. "Don't bother to run"



Init
1d20+7
1+7 = 8


Total Hit Points:94
Armor Class: 22 = 10 +6 [breastplate] +3 [heavy wooden] +3 [dexterity]


Fortitude save:	+9	= 5+3 [base] +1 cloak
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1cloak
Will save:	+8	= 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2 [iron will] +1 Aura +1cloak

Elena will do full attacks with lethal damage to Vincent. No one back stabs Elena with unholy damage and walks away in one piece. She wont let him get away. NO MATTER WHAT.

Round 1

*Spoiler*: __ 




_"You and your sister can fuck yourselves"_
ELENA ACTIVATES Brute guantlets+quick strike (ONE ROUND)
str 30 (+10) =  +25/+20/+25 (1d10+18+2d6)

1d20+25
10+25 = 35

2d6+0
1,2+0 = 3

1d10+18
3+18 = 21


----

1d20+20
7+20 = 27

1d10+18
4+18 = 22

2d6+0
3,5+0 = 8

----

1d20+25
17+25 = 42

2d6+0
5,4+0 = 9

1d10+18
5+18 = 23




-----------------------

Round 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+16
2+16 = 18

2d6+0
1,4+0 = 5

1d10+10
10+10 = 20
----

1d20+11
6+11 = 17

2d6+0
4,3+0 = 7

1d10+10
9+10 = 19



----------------------
Round 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+16
3+16 = 19

2d6+0
6,2+0 = 8

1d10+10
1+10 = 11
------
1d20+11
15+11 = 26

2d6+0
3,6+0 = 9

1d10+10
5+10 = 15




-----------------------------
Round 4

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+16
12+16 = 28

2d6+0
6,6+0 = 12

1d10+10
7+10 = 17
------
1d20+11
16+11 = 27

2d6+0
3,1+0 = 4

1d10+10
3+10 = 13



----------------------------
Round 5

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+16
14+16 = 30


2d6+0
4,5+0 = 9

1d10+10
7+10 = 17
------

1d20+11
18+11 = 29


2d6+0
3,2+0 = 5

1d10+10
9+10 = 19


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 2, 2009)

Will Save: 15+9 = 24

Initiative: 10+5 = 15

"Heather!" Glenn called out. Having heard her, but not seen her yet, he calls out desperately and strikes at Vincent with a righteous fury.

Round 1:
Weapon: Masterwork Adamantine Bastard Sword (bypasses hardness < 20)
Ability used: Smite Evil (+4 to attack +9 to damage)
Attack Roll: 20+13+4+1 = 38
Crit Confirmation: 12+13+4+1 = 29
Damage: (10 [base] + 4 [strength] + 9 [Smite Evil]) x 2 = 46

Attack 2: 6+8 = 14
Damage: 9+4 = 13

Note: I'll edit in more rounds but I'm on a public terminal so one to get started should be enough.

All I got to say though is Fuck yeah! on that first attack.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2009)

(( *Elena Highs Five Glenn*  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 2, 2009)

Kurgan:

HP: 156/156

AC:    20 (24) = 10 +10[Armor] +0[Dex] (+4 against giants)
Touch:    10 = 10 +0[Dex] (+4 against giants)
FF:    20 (24) = 10 +10[Armor] +0[Dex] (+4 against giants)

Fort:    +14 = +2[Cleric] +4[Fighter] +3[DAL] +5[Con] (+2 against poison or spells)
Ref:    +04 = +0[Cleric] +1[Fighter] +1[DAL] +2[Dex] (+2 against spells)
Will:    +07 = +2[Cleric] +1[Fighter] +1[DAL] +3[Wis] (+2 against spells)

Initiative:
1d20+2
4+2 = 6 (Always last)

Requested Will Save:
1d20+7
14+7 = 21 (+2 if it's vs. a spell)

Kurgan will attack without remorse, if it's a trick they deserve to fall, if they've been enscrolled better they fall an honorable death in battle than be swayed.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
A steel cool washes over Kurgan at Vincent's(?) words, "losses on the battlefield?  I was baptized in blood and born again on the battlefield by the grace of Clanggedin himself."

Full attack/Power Attack, I assume he's flanking considering Vincent's engaged with Elena (and Glenn).

Attacks:
1d20+13
7+13 = 20
1d20+8
6+8 = 14

Damage:
3d6+25
3,3,1+25 = 32
3d6+25
3,4,2+25 = 34

Round 2:
"Now with my partner, 'Deladaraugh,' tis our shared destiny to fall in battle.  But not here and not today."  He grins, "Ye really shouldn't have turned yer back to hit the girl while I'm still kicking."

Attacks:
1d20+13
7+13 = 20
1d20+8
17+8 = 25 (Threat!)

Confirm:
1d20+8
5+8 = 13

Damage:
3d6+25
1,5,5+25 = 36
3d6+25
1,3,4+25 = 33 (x2 if confirmed)

Round 3:
1d20+13
2+13 = 15
1d20+8
19+8 = 27 (Threat!)

Confirm:
1d20+8
8+8 = 16

Damage:
3d6+25
3,6,5+25 = 39
3d6+25
6,2,1+25 = 34 (x2 if confirmed)

Round 4:
Attacks:
1d20+13
9+13 = 22
1d20+8
5+8 = 13

Damages:
3d6+25
4,3,4+25 = 36
3d6+25
4,1,2+25 = 32

Round 5:
1d20+13
2+13 = 15
1d20+8
6+8 = 14

3d6+25
3,2,2+25 = 32
3d6+25
1,2,1+25 = 29




((Ye gods my dice are against me.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2009)

*The Mournland*
*
Round 1: ((you might want to adjust those actions folks)) *
*Nadia Initiative *
1d20+8
13+8 = 21

*Vincent Initiative *
1d20+8
20+8 = 28

The pair is quick to unsheathe leathery, thin wings and take off into the misty air, hovering just out of reach of the party. *"You just don't get it, do you...you brought this on yourself." *

The whispering tones waft through the mist still, another voice that seems to be coming from everywhere at once. Neither Vincents nor Nadia's...

_*"You'll only abandon your friends and cause them more torment, give up now," *_somehow the voice seems directed at Luemus [Save Failed].

Still nothing can be seen:

*Initi: *
1d20+7
17+7 = 24

Suddenly the mist seems to darken and intense greasy darkness comes over all in attendance and a biting cold engulfs them. 

*Damage: *
5d8+0
7,6,3,5,3+0 = 24 ((To good creatures that are NOT outsiders, Will save again for Half/ *Neutral characters automatically take half*))

*Damage for Pellegri:*
10d6+0
1,5,3,1,1,2,4,4,3,5+0 = 29

Any good characters who fail the save are sickened for *2 rounds*.

Rounds of sickness:
1d4+0
2+0 = 2

(Don't forget to roll for pets)

Sensing that this is too dangerous, Pellegri Teleports away, frightened. Nadia and Vincent laugh from up high in the mist where they are. The other foes have yet to reveal themselves.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 2, 2009)

((Neutral Fuck Yeah!))
_The pair is quick to unsheathe leathery, thin wings and take off into the misty air, hovering just out of reach of the party. "You just don't get it, do you...you brought this on yourself." _

_"You'll only abandon your friends and cause them more torment, give up now," somehow the voice seems directed at Luemus [Save Failed]._


Kytae
34-12=22

Luemus
Total Hit Points: 65-12=53
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [leather] +2 [light wooden] +4 [dexterity]
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 15

Initiative
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

Round 1
Summon Nature's ally IV -> Giant Crocodile


*Spoiler*: _Croc actions_ 




The croc will hang around Luemus and bite/grapple anyone who comes within range.  It has a reach of 10 feet.

*Spoiler*: _Croc info_ 




AC 16
HP 59

Improved Grab (Ex)
To use this ability, a crocodile must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, the crocodile establishes a hold on the opponent with its mouth and drags it into deep water, attempting to pin it to the bottom.

Hold Breath (Ex)
A crocodile can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 × its Constitution score before it risks drowning.

Skills
A crocodile has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. *A crocodile gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks when in the water. Further, a crocodile can lie in the water with only its eyes and nostrils showing, gaining a +10 cover bonus on Hide checks.





*Spoiler*: _Bite_ 




*Spoiler*: _hit_ 




1d20+11
9+11 = 20

1d20+11
6+11 = 17

1d20+11
7+11 = 18

1d20+11
3+11 = 14

1d20+11
18+11 = 29



*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 



2d8+12
7,3+12 = 22

2d8+12
7,4+12 = 23

2d8+12
6,3+12 = 21

2d8+12
6,4+12 = 22

2d8+12
5,3+12 = 20



*Spoiler*: _Grapple_ 




Grapple Check +21

1d20+21
19+21 = 40

1d20+21
16+21 = 37

1d20+21
12+21 = 33

1d20+21
9+21 = 30

1d20+21
3+21 = 24










Round 2
He'll move to make sure he's close to the melee fighters

He'll then cast Call lightning


Round 3+
Attack the twins


*Spoiler*: _Attacks_ 




3d6+0
3,2,3+0 = 8

3d6+0
6,6,4+0 = 16

3d6+0
5,5,3+0 = 13

3d6+0
3,4,3+0 = 10

3d6+0
1,3,5+0 = 9



Reflex Save halves damage

If someone new shows up on the scene they'll eat a divine strike
7d6+0
4,3,2,6,3,1,5+0 = 24
Reflex halves dmg

Kytae
She'll attack anyone who goes after Luemus

*Spoiler*: _Talons_ 





*Spoiler*: _Hit_ 



1d20+7
10+7 = 17

1d20+7
11+7 = 18

1d20+7
8+7 = 15

1d20+7
4+7 = 11

1d20+7
11+7 = 18



*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 



1d8+4
8+4 = 12

1d8+4
6+4 = 10

1d8+4
2+4 = 6

1d8+4
8+4 = 12

1d8+4
6+4 = 10







*Spoiler*: _Bite_ 




*Spoiler*: _hit_ 



1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d20+2
15+2 = 17

1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d20+2
5+2 = 7

1d20+2
16+2 = 18



*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 




2d4+2
2,2+2 = 6

2d4+2
2,2+2 = 6

2d4+2
2,3+2 = 7

2d4+2
1,1+2 = 4

2d4+2
2,3+2 = 7







*Spoiler*: _2 foreclaws per round_ 





*Spoiler*: _hit_ 



1d20+2
18+2 = 20

1d20+2
13+2 = 15

1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d20+2
1+2 = 3

1d20+2
8+2 = 10

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

1d20+2
11+2 = 13

1d20+2
3+2 = 5

1d20+2
20+2 = 22

1d20+2
4+2 = 6



*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 




1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
2+2 = 4

1d4+2
1+2 = 3

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
1+2 = 3

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
3+2 = 5

1d4+2
2+2 = 4


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2009)

(( Vincent must give me an Attack of Opportunity as he opens his wings and flies off. He's leaving my threaten space. Will try to post in the night))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 2, 2009)

((With those initiatives technically he can fly away before Glenn or Elena even react, thus preventing attacks or AoOs as they're flat-footed until their initiative comes up  ))

((Bleh, flying enemies?  They think that'll save them?   Oh, and what's the DC for half-damage/avoiding sickness?))

Kurgan:

HP: 156/156

AC: 20 (+4 against giants)
Touch: 10 (+4 against giants)
FF: 20

Fort:	+14 (+2 against poison or spells)
Ref:	+04 (+2 against spells)
Will:	+07 (+2 against spells)

Initative:
6 (from previous post)

Round 1:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Will save vs. frost-mist-sickness-whatever
Kurgan:
1d20+7
16+7 = 23

Spare Rations (Donkey):
1d20+0
2+0 = 2

Kurgan HP: 156 - 12 = 144
Spare Rations (Donkey): 11 - 24 = -13 (dead)

Kurgan swears as Vincent takes to the air but otherwise repeats his speech from the previous post that I'm not going to retype.

Despite his frustration at the flying opponents, Kurgan doesn't waste any time in attacking.  He pivots and twists throwing his whole body into the swing and lets loose with his axe towards Vincent.

Attack: Deladaraugh, hurled
1d20+10
10+10 = 20

Damage:
3d6+15
1,3,4+15 = 23

After the attack (hit or miss) he reaches his hand out and the axe flies back into his hand (willing weapon class ability).




Round 2:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Repeat the attack/recall of the weapon (assuming they're still flying)

Attack:
1d20+10
7+10 = 17

Damage:
3d6+15
2,1,4+15 = 22




Round 3:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+10
19+10 = 29 (Threat)

Confirm:
1d20+10
12+10 = 22

Damage:
3d6+15
5,4,4+15 = 28 (x2 if confirmed, and a DC 15 fort save vs. death-from-massive-damage)




Round 4:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+10
13+10 = 23

Damage:
3d6+15
1,4,3+15 = 23




Round 5:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack:
1d20+10
3+10 = 13

Damage:
3d6+15
3,1,3+15 = 22


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((With those initiatives technically he can fly away before Glenn or Elena even react, thus preventing attacks or AoOs as they're flat-footed until their initiative comes up  ))
> 
> ((Will edit new actions in for Kurgan in a minute, just getting home))


Ah, so AOO's don't superceed the Initiative even if you're right next to the person.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, but Vincent attacked in on Elena. Technically speaking Imitative should have started then, which would mean that each of us would get a turn Vincent's turn came up again.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2009)

Elena Will save 
1d20+8
19+8 = 27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 2, 2009)

Vincent attacked on a surprise segment, in theory there's probably some sort of roll to see it coming, but since most people were focused forward on the mist....


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well actually Glenn was telling everyone to watch for an Ambush, Elena also had her sword at the ready, as did just about everyone else.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, and when you're looking for an ambush, you're looking away from the party, not towards it....

Basically it's like a thief that made their "hide" roll, you don't get to roll initiative until you know they're there (when they strike, for instance).


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well... I was expecting a betrayal, but I should have said so in character.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 2, 2009)

Look at it this way, no one will ever make that mistake again 

Of course, now we'll be ambushed because we're all busy staring at each other....

(And damn it, I said we needed doppleganger challenges people.  Team meeting once everybody's dead!)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 2, 2009)

*Rebecca -- Mournlands*

HP: 64/64
Nonlethal: 58/64

Quick Note:  Stratocaster is an intelligent item, and chaotic good.

Initiative: 
1d20+3
16+3 = 19

AC: 20
FF: 17
Touch: 15

Fort: +4
Ref: +9
Wil: +6 +2 (Elena's Champion class feature).

Round 0: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 In round 0, she had used inspire Courage with Celestial Choir.  Allies are granted +4 morale bonuses to attacks, damage rolls, and saves against charm/fear effects.



Round 1:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Will Save Against Unholy Blight:  1d20+8
15+8 = 23
52/64 HP

DC 22 Perform check to continue with the bardic music in spite of being damaged (Feat).  
1d20+18 +2 (Stratocaster)
7+20 = 27 (Pass).

Since this is the round after she began an effect, Stratocaster's harmonizing ability kicks in, taking over the work of maintaining Inspire Courage.  The effect will persist for 10 rounds.

The bard was actually quite angry  "Fucking roadies!"  She wasn't an angry person, but something in her -really- wanted to bring the pain

There is a puff of smoke and suddenly there are 1d4+2
4+2 = 6 perfect "clones" of the bard standing around her.  If this had been anime, she probably would have said something like "Kage Bunshin no jutsu!"  

Note:  Mirror Image is a 2nd level bard spell that persists for 8 minutes (Or until all the clones are destroyed.)  Vision and hearing can't be used to distinguish between clones.    Images have an AC of 13.  SRD suggests rolling randomly to determine which is targeted.  These figments react normally to area spells, such as appearing dead--or burnt.




Round 2:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



She casts Dolorous blow (Compendium, 70) on Stratocaster, doubling the critical threat range to 17-20, and causing it to automatically confirm criticals.  The weapon/instrument is surrounded by a dull red glow.  1 round/level.




Round 3:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



If either Vincent or Nadia seems to be within 60 feet of the ground, or could be within 60 feet of Rebecca after a move action, all the mirror images will whirl the Stratocaster around their heads, and hurl it into the air with a shout.  If more opponents have appeared, say like lots of little things, or big things, she'll direct the Whirling blade spell at the new challengers as efficiently as possible.

Of course this is magic, and since all the mirrors appear to cast the spell simultaneously--this could post a bit of a problem for people trying to evade it.  A whirling blade spell (Compendium 238) in fact, that allows the bard to make a single attack roll at her highest BaB against targets along a 60 foot line (Not necessarily straight), using her strength or CHA mod for attack + damage rolls.  The weapon returns afterward.  Spell resistance need not apply


*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack 1:  1d20 + 15 (+6, +5 CHA, +4 Inspire Courage)
1d20+15
12+15 = 27

Damage:  It's a 2 handed weapon.
1d10 + 7 (CHA, treated as STR) +4 (Inspire Courage)
9+11 = 20


Attack 2: (If applicable)
1d20+15
18+15 = 33*  Critical Hit, Confirms.

Damage:  1d10+11
8+11 = 19

1d10+11
6+11 = 17

Total:  36

Attack 3 if Applicable:  1d20+15
7+15 = 22

Damage: 1d10+11
10+11 = 21








Round 4:  She'll move through her clones, thoroughly confusing anyone who thought they knew which one was real, and cast Whirling Blade yet again--if there are available targets.

Attacks:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+15
18+15 = 33* Critical hit, autoconfirm

1d20+15
12+15 = 27

1d20+15
5+15 = 20

Damage Rolls:

First Attack: 
1d10+11
8+11 = 19

Add due to crit.
1d10+11
10+11 = 21

40 damage total

Second Attack:
1d10+11
10+11 = 21

Third Attack
1d10+11
7+11 = 18





Round 5:  Rebecca will probably just fire off one last Whirling Blade if necessary.  Otherwise, she -does- have access to Cure Light Wounds and stuff.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack Rolls
1d20+15
18+15 = 33

1d20+15
2+15 = 17

1d20+15
13+15 = 28

Damage Rolls
Attack 1:  2 x (1d10 +11) *Crit
2d10+22
4,9+22 = 35

Attack 2:  1d10+11
10+11 = 21

Attack 3:  1d10+11
9+11 = 20


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2009)

As she can't do much more to flying enemies, Elena will stay back to back with Glenn and Kurgan. If Rebecca's song stops playing (Inspire Courage), she will activate her crest of Bravery (+4 Morale bonus on will saves to all allies 60ft away). "Dammit, I can't see anything..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2009)

*Mournland*
-Combat Halted-
Nadia speaks from somewhere in the fog, *"Did you think this was just some random act...no you really asked for this." 
*
*"We waited a long while to strike back,"* Vincents voice comes from somewhere else and is cool and calculated. *"Such a shame that only two of the original group could be here for this."*

*"But we'll make it up to the others..."* Nadia said. 

The War-forged folds his arm back to attack but is struck before he can. 

Attack:
1d20+16 → [7,16] = (23)
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27) crit
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27) confirm
1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)

Damage:
2d8+9 → [3,2,9] = (14)
2d8+9 → [5,3,9] = (17)x2 = 34
2d8+9 → [3,3,9] = (15)

The Warforged Crumples to the ground lifeless, the glow from his eyes gone. 

*"You should understand Elena, this is pay back for the war...this is for all of those little things you've been beating yourself up over,"* Vincent said. Although he spoke the attack seemed to come from right within the group, Vincent was still above.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2009)

Elena looked as the Warforged crumbled to the ground. "What are you!?" She looked up at the mist not knowing exactly where were they... the voice seemed to come ahead. "Come fight me face to face if you DARE!" she _demanded_. She cursed in the back of her mind... If these enemies had something to do with Dis' War, then she would take them down, even if it cost her life. She just wished Lyn and Sebastian were here to aid her. She's just glad they are away from the bloodshed that is going to ensue.

-Elena's mind is playing this song in her head-


> From minute 2:00
> Fangtasia
> 
> "And my army of brothers went over the hilltops, drenched in blood we may be... but fighting is all left to me... Together with my army of brothers... down we fall... darkness in all... through hell!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2009)

*Initiative:*
Vincent - 28
_______ - 24
Nadia - 21
Rebbecca - 19
Glenn - 15
Luemus - 15
Elena - 8
Kurgan - 6

*Round 1*:
Rebbecca was able to resist the power of the spell from their unseen foe and she continues to play, using another spell she makes six perfect clones of herself that appear around her in a circle. They're indistinguishable from the real Rebbecca. Most of the party is still unable to act because they can't see the creature they are fighting. 

But Luemus is able to cast call lightening to hit Nadia and Vincent [45-8 = 37][45-8 = 37]. The twins are reeling, forced to grab hold of each other just to stay flying. 

Kurgan's axe barrels through the air, hurtled with expert percision and thuds into the unsuspecting Vincent. [37-23 = 14]

*Round 2: *
The area around the party grows dark and a sorrowful feeling fills the air. In front of the party a fifteen foot tall shadow figure appears brandishing a huge glave in its gnarled hands. Its face is ghastly and filled with sorrow and as it raises the glave, the fogs of the Mournland darken. 

*Unholy Blight
5d8 → [3,3,4,3,5] = (18) 
(REF FOR HALF)*

All of the good members of the party take damage [-18], the neutral take some too [-9]. The thing that stands before them speaks, _*"You bring your blood soaked hands to this place of loss and expect your past not to catch up to you?"*_ its voice is thin and seems to be an extension of the wind.

Vincent is still holding his chest,* "Curse them, Father was right, they're far too powerful for us alone, but this demon should be able to keep them busy." *

Nadia nodded, *"And we should make our way away...we didn't come out here to die this day." *

*"Perhaps next time, dear Elena, we can share a kiss...or more?" *he spoke with a sort of formal sarcasm. With that the two creatures vanished into a puff of smoke.

The monster that stood before them towered there, just glaring down. As Rebbecca continues to play her instrument begins to glow red. Glenn launches himself forward, filled with righteous anger at all that's happened and he meets the creature with a furious blow. 

The bastard sword crackles and sparks as he collides with the creature [297-46 = 251]. One of Luemus's bolts hits the new target (reflex failed) [251-16 = 235]. Seeing as this new creature has entered the arena, he unleashes a divine strike [235-24 = 211].

Elena is injured but still manages to take on the creature before her, she makes three devastating attacks with her holy sword 211-86 = 125] bringing the creature down to rest on its weapon. 

Kurgan follows suit with another thrown weapon attack, but this one doesn't break through the creature's armor. 

*Round 3:*
Hoping to regain control of the fight the creature lashes out with his weapon, this time aimed at Elena: 

*Attack:* 
1d20+16;1d20+11;1d20+6 → [13,16] = (29)
1d20+16;1d20+11;1d20+6 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+16;1d20+11;1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)

*Damage:*
2d8+9 → [2,4,9] = (15)

Elena manages to avoid most of the attacks [-15]. Rebbecca's clones suddenly take action, whirling their guitars about their heads and flinging them to hit the demon. [125-20 = 105][105-36 = 69][69-21 = 48]

With the cretin severely weakened Glenn takes another chance to attack. 
*
Glenn Attack: *
1d20+13;1d20+8 → [3,13] = (16)
1d20+13;1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)

*Damage:*
11

[48-11 = 37] Luemus's next lightning bolt goes off but this time the creature saves [37-7 = 30]. Kyate sensing that the thing is weakened rushes in for the attack but is unable to get through to it. Elena staggers into her next two swings but isn't able to connect.

Kurgan picks up her slack and charges with his axe raised high and with a huge jump (for a Dwarf) he brings his axe down in a cross swing [30-34 = DEAD] His axe cuts into the creature, slicing it down the middle and it lets out a mournful noise as its slit in two and falls to either side of the small Dwarf. 

Kurgan stands in the middle of the blood streaked field where the creature once towered. 
*
15,000 Gold
2,500 EXP for Mournland Group
1,500 EXP for Elven City group (for earlier)*

a voice cried out from somewhere through the fog, *"DEEEEEEEEMON! DEEEEEEEEEMON!"* Pellegri flew right into the middle of the party. In a brilliant flash of light another creature appeared behind her with a trumpet in hand and billowing wings unfurled behind it.

He glances around at the party,* "You cannot come drag me to the plane when it so suits you, the affairs of mortals are not my concern,"* said the creature in a haunting voice. 

Pellegri seemed out of breath, *"I went...and I begged...and I got this trumpet archon to chase me...he can help...he'll save...us..." *


----------



## soulnova (Dec 4, 2009)

Elena coughed a little blood but she lifted herself. "Its fine Pellegri-... we killed the thing. Although the warforged is dead..." she pointed at the rests. "I don't know if we can do something about him... The twins seemed to be related to Dis...but this other demon, I don't know."

She hoped that the mention of Dis would make react the Trumpet Angel in some way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2009)

*The Mournland*
The Trumpet Archon stared down at Elena and the rest of the party. His eyes were void of expression as he replied,* "The name rings a bell, but these demons were below my level of care, being fooled by two lowly Succubi is none of my concern." *

He looked to where Kurgan was, *"You were able to deal with the Sorrow demon,"* said the Archon. *"It would seem that Hell has an end for you,"* he added. *"You might want to take these,"* he glanced to Pellegri and then dropped a hand full of charms onto the ground in a pile. 

*"They will hide you from these demons...for a time..."* he pulled his wings back as if preparing to take flight, *"Anything else?" *


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 4, 2009)

The Rebecca clones looked around in unison.  "Who's Dis and what you guys do to him to piss off a bunch of demons anyway?" they asked.  

*They -will- last for a little longer.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 4, 2009)

((Woot, Kara levels, I'll have to take care of that after work though  ))

*Mournland - Kurgan*
Kurgan recalls his axe once more, carefully cleaning the demonic ichor from the blade.  He checks his wounds (129/156) and content he'll live another day he looks to the companions.

He murmurs something like "Hell's as good a place to die as any" at the Archon's words but otherwise says little allowing the others to converse.  He makes his way around checking the wounded to see who needs the most immediate care.

Belt of Healing charges, not sure who needs them most (Rachel?)
2d8+0
1,4+0 = 5

2d8+0
1,7+0 = 8

2d8+0
5,2+0 = 7


----------



## materpillar (Dec 4, 2009)

Kyrae 13/34
Luemus 44/65



> "They will hide you from these demons...for a time..." he pulled his wings back as if preparing to take flight, "Anything else?"


"Could you heal us before you go?" Luemus's voice seems a bit off.  For the first time in a while it didn't have his undertones of amusement, pride, and arrogance.  His eyes also had that glazed over look people get after sitting through a double period lecture of calculus. The demon's words had shaken him quite a bit.

Whether or not the Archon heals everyone Luemus will go over and release Heather


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2009)

*The Mournland*
The Archon eyed Luemus curiously and said nothing for a while. Pellegri spoke though,* "Karizi, please..."* she whined. 

He held his hand aloft as if listening for an order or instruction and then in an instant he healed the group.

Healing:
   8d6 → [3,6,5,1,3,6,1,6] = (31)

_*"You might want to rest a minute before continuing,"*_ the Archon kept his winds spread and looked at Pellegri. Not a word passed between them but as if they'd spoken again he walked over to Elena. His hand closed around something and he opened it to reveal a palm sized stone that seemed to sparkle.

_*"Some time ago one of my brethren took this from you, I shall return it for I fear it will be of need to you in the coming days..."*_

Luemus was easily able to free Heather, letting the Drow down into the swamps with the rest of them. Before the Archon could be petitioned for more, it had vanished leaving them standing alone on the rain slicked plains of the Mournland. 

Heather sighed, *"One thing I can say, at least those bastards led us to temple..."* she pointed back to an opening in a set of ruins not too far off. 

Pellegri sighed, *"**Karizi...I'm sorry that I couldn't bring him faster,"* she apologized.* "Where did the metal and wooden one go?"
*
Thunder crackled in the distance and then there was a scream, *"Barbaneth!? Cissinei?!"* there was a pause, *"Lyn?! Anyone...where am I?" *Nearby to the rest of the party in the middle of the Mournland stood Madeleine looking very confused. 
*
The Elven City*
As the group is sitting waiting for Sebastian and Barbaneth outside of the Temple, Madeleine vanishes as if she were never standing right there. Right when no one is looking at her, its as if she is gone when they look back. 

Inside of the Temple an Archon appears before Sebastian, Barbaneth and the sick people who are within. The Archon looks to Sebastian, the creature is statuesque and pale green, carrying a trumpet. Its wings spread wide around its form, *"I come, to summon your wife,"* his gaze fell upon Barbaneth, *"she's needed by those in the Mournland..."*

Not really able to argue with a servant of the Gods and such a high ranking one, Barbaneth nods, *"She will be with Elena and the others?"*

The Archon nodded.
*
"Then tell her I will slay a path of the wicked back to her,"* Barbaneth said with his hand clenched over his chest.

*"She knows it in her heart,"* the Archon said. He then looked to the clerics, *"Brother Clerics...carry on." *As if he was never standing before them the Archon was gone from sight.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 4, 2009)

*Elven City - Kara*
While waiting for the others Kara spent her time considering the situation.  More and more she wondered if perhaps she had made a mistake leaving Whitefall, they were perhaps safer here but she was paralyzed.

After a while of silent contemplation she reached a decision.  The others all had their jobs here, she could be the most useful making sure things are ready for them to return.

She hunted down Dee, "let the others know I'm going to be taking off for a while.  It looks like everyone will be busy here for a while, I'm going to see what I can arrange back in Whitefall.  I'll meet back up with you when you return, hopefully with some help."

((Kara's going to be retiring for a while while I ponder her future.  How she'll get back to Whitefall?  Well, maybe she'll have some interesting stories to tell when they reunite.  I've got an interim character to play around with until then.))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 4, 2009)

Elena- Mournland 

Elena's gaze fell upon that shiny thing in the Archon's hand. She extended her hand and took it.  The next moment the angel was gone. 

"Dis... is a demigod" she said to Rebecca, not really looking at her. Elena's eyes were fixated at the thing in her hand. "We vanished him in that war you were singing about, I believe... Luemus and I were there with some other friends who are waiting for us outside the mournlands" she explained. "I wonder if this weapon might destroy him" her face finally looked up at the ruins ahead... and she almost missed Maddy's appearance in her trance.

-------------------

Lyn- City

"...Well, if that's what you want, just be sure to be safe from that Lenora fake and the damn lich" Lyn warned Kara. "What are *we* supposed to do now?" he looked at Dee "I dont think the rest will be back any time soon, am I right?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2009)

*The Elven City*
Dee listened to Kara and nodded, she wasn't sure where Kara would be going but at the same time she knew that it would be Kara's choice if she wanted to make a departure from the group and how long that was to last. *"I will make sure to tell everyone...when they return," *Dee said, *"But you take care of yourself, there's always room for you on my crew."*

Outside the Temple - Mournland
Madeleine approached as she heard Elena recanting on the experiences of the war, she held her bow down at her side and peered over into the group. As she walked closer she swept her hair back. A confused look passed over her face,* "Elena?"* she questioned out loud, *"Luemus...how did I get here?" *

She stopped a few feet away, noticing someone whom she'd never seen before that looked to be a bard.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 5, 2009)

*The Elven City*


_*"She knows it in her heart,"* the Archon said. He then looked to the clerics, *"Brother Clerics...carry on." *As if he was never standing before them the Archon was gone from sight._

The Cleric sighed.  "...You know Barnabeth.  Something rubs me the wrong way about this whole sordid affair.  I don't think the First of the Sehanine (Corellon) uses Archons as his heralds.  That -really- was quite rude of him popping in like that."


*The Mournlands*

Rebecca's clones opened their mouth to respond, and then vanished in a puff of smoke.  "Well that's the end of that spell.  All the same, it's good luck for me that Vincent had his sights on you.  He wasn't exactly bad looking if you know what I mean.  Though I don't think he'd like the sort of things I do."

_Madeleine stopped a few feet away, noticing someone whom she'd never seen before that looked to be a bard. _

"Oh hallo" Rebecca greeted Madeleine with a smile and a handshake.  Nothing was going to shock her anymore.  "I assume since you popped out of nowhere and seem to be on speaking terms with everyone here, that you're not a demon and simply some poor, unfortunate soul the powers-that-be-have shoehorned into this little misadventure.  The name's Valentine, Rebecca Valentine, songstress, musician, and audacious harlot.  You can call me Beck, Valentine, Becky, Becka, or one of my personal favorites: 'Stay away from my boyfriend you conniving bitch!' "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2009)

The Elven City
*"We've had our share of rude Archons in the past, remember the one who bargained with us for the souls of our friends in Hell?"* asked Barbaneth. 

Fidor shook his head,* "Usually I would ask what permitted him to do that, but I fear there's something sinister at hand here, something that even Sheanine would recognize as more important than pleasantries."*

The Mournland
Madeleine titled her head to the side just a bit as if to note she was a little confused and then she stepped forward to shake the woman's hand, *"Hello Rebbecca, I'm Madeleine Dycedrag...and yeah I've known some of them for years its just odd for me to get warped here like that." *

Pellegri yelled out, *"Karizi must have warped her to us...the other Archon."*


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2009)

*The Mournland*
Glenn's immediate reaction to the end of the battle was to see his wife. So consumed he was in this that he paid little attention to what was going on until just now. "Are you really you? Tell me something only you and I would know!"

At about that time he noticed Madeline's arrival, "Madeleine? When did you get here?" he queried.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2009)

The Mournland
Heather whispered something to Glenn to confirm and told Glenn she was okay, she seemed angry still. 

Madeleine scratched at her head and glanced around. She leaned down so that her bow propped her up some, *"I just got here...where ever the Hell here is,"* she stared into the fog. 
*
"Bless, you blokes look like you rolled in a thicket...what happened here?"* she asked.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2009)

"We where lead here by two demons who had been masquerading as humans, when they acted like they realized they where no match for us and fled and summoned something big and nasty to fight us and flew off. They're probably still around around here somewhere."

Glenn gave Heather an apologetic look and went to see after the others' injuries. "How are the others doing?" he asked. 

((I've got about 36 hp of Lay on Hands that can be devided up anyway we need it.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2009)

*The Mournland (where else?) *
Madeleine rolled her eyes, "Fantastic," she said in a stale tone, "Just tops...there's demons here? I'd feel better trying my hand with the undead curse virus back in the Elven City..."

The others are still slightly injured, Glenn's healing powers could help them some here and there, Elena especially needed some attention. Madeleine, in the meantime walked over near Luemus and Elena and spoke so that all could hear her, as she spoke she fiddled with her wedding ring, "So it would appear that the Shard of the Sun we lost on the road back to Stein? We found it again...but someone stole it...seems like old times, right?" Madeleine asked. 

((pink and bold bothers me)) 

The entrance to the Temple in the background caught some of the wind and howled. The rain picked up slightly so that there was a dull sound from it splattering over the ruins and into the swamp. Animals could be heard moving nearby along with other familiar nature sounds. 

"That where you lot are headed?" Madeleine asked.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 5, 2009)

*Mournlands - Kurgan*
Kurgan kept mostly silent until the Archon left, he always felt a strangeness with them.  They were servants of the goodly gods, and warriors in the legions of heaven as well, but they always had such an alien presence about them.  And their actions were generally -- antiseptic.

Finally he muttered, "demons, demi-gods.  Well, I can't say you're not interesting folk to travel with."  He shakes his head, "suren Clanggedin had a twisted path in mind for me when he dropped me in that train."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2009)

((as a side note, what was the name of the stone he gave to Elena? I totally forgot... D: ))

Elena - Mournlands

Undead in the elven city, demons on the wilderness. Elena listened all in silence. Her side was still bleeding a little but she didn't seem to care right now. It was as if a veil had fallen on her mind. "Yes, we better get moving quickly" she nodded at Maddy. She will let the others have their wounds healed first.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2009)

((Philosopher Stone, its actually from the SDR))

*Mournland*
Madeleine looked Elena over, "Quickly, Elena, sweetheart, you're supposed to wear that red stuff on the inside..." 

"I'd say we give it an hour or two before we move on, the level of light in that Temple won't change with the sun going down so we should be fine..."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2009)

With a little sigh Elena will let herself be healed if there's any spells/powers available. "And hour sounds good enough"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2009)

*Mournland*
Madeleine reached up and tussled the top of Elena's hair, "Good on you, can't have you going and pushing yourself past your limit and getting hurt...it looks like you dealt with some serious stuff here." 

*Belt of Healing on Elena:*
   4d8 → [6,8,5,5] = (24)

"Now then, did I hear you mention Dis?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2009)

Elena will explain what they did until that moment to Maddy, including how the twins behaved. "...and that's what happened" she seemed rather shaken after telling her about Vincent.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2009)

The Mournland
"Sounds like you lot had quite an adventure," Maddy notes that Elena is bothered by the Vincent incident but she doesn't press that any further. "Well not much happened with us on the other end, we made it to the forest and found the Elven city to be under attack by some undead and other abominations, doesn't that sound so nostalgic? And there was a virus in the city, Sebastian and Barbaneth were working to help the sick and then I was zapped here..." 

"You going to be okay?" asked Madeleine.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2009)

"Yes, the wounds are not that bad" she looked at the cut on her arm. "It will heal, they always do". In that moment she realized there was so much blood on her armor. She hoped the rain would wash away at least some of the blood.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2009)

*The Mournland*
The blood did wash away some and down onto the ground. The demon's blood where it was split in half still held some dominance in its spot in the water. "You're strong, I know...but its not so good to get beat up like this so often," she said. "It seems like we are always getting kind of pounded though." 

There was a slight pause and Madeleine sat down on the ground next to Elena, "So what were these dreams about? Do you think they caused them or do you think someone else did it...someone bigger."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 5, 2009)

*Mournland*
While the others talked Kurgan busied himself sorting through the goods held within the deceased donkey's packs.  He topped off his personal rations and filled his waterskins with the stored supplies.  He also strapped the crossbow and bolts to his belt.

He nodded to the others, "food and drink here, might as well eat these I won't be bringing them with me."  Following his own advice he grabbed some spare rations and started munching.

((There's 3 weeks worth of rations, 3 weeks worth of feed (less whatever has been used sofar) and some water/ale for whoever wants some.  Also a light hammer and a large greatclub if anyone wants those.  He can't take them or he'll be encumbered))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2009)

"Of course they caused them... they wanted us to be weak for lack of sleep" she tried to dismiss that stupid dream. "I would never-"

Elena will help Kurgan with his things. She still can carry more.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2009)

*The Mournland*
Madeleine nodded, to Elena. She sensed something was wrong and didn't dare to push further with the line of questions. Something seemed to have spooked the Fighter. 

She rose and walked over to where Kurgan's goods had been laid out besides the donkey and sifted through them. "Left me pack in the city along with my other things, 'cept for my weapons and armor I'm basically nude." 

She took a few of the rations and some of the ale for herself, and of course some of the water. Carefully she filled her pack and affixed what was needed to her person. She took a piece of food and ate it.

With her mouth full she spoke, "Looks like this is all I can afford to carry."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Mournlands -- Rebecca

"So let me get this straight Madeleine Dycedrag.  You've got a pissed off demigod coming after you lot for revenge, and he's got demons & devils* working together for him.  Sheesh, and I thought I had problems.  Anyhow, I've got some spare clothes if you need em.  Gods know I have too many outfits."

*In standard D&D cosmology, this alone would be enough for the forces of good to shit their collective pants.  The Devils/Demons (Baatezu/Tanari) of the standard Cosmology are locked in an eternal feud known as the Blood War.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2009)

*The Mournland*
Madeleine sighed, "Yeah it all sounds a little crazy but we challenged the forces of Hell and managed to win, but there was a lot more to it," Madeleine said. "One would think we could get more help than the passive hand wave of an Archon...but it seems we're not that important," Madeleine said.

She nodded at Rebecca's comment on the clothes, "Thanks for the offer, I doubt I could fit correctly into Kurgans."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 6, 2009)

((If you want a less controversial excuse for the wonder twins you could say they were Erinyes instead of Succubi, Erinyes are basically the Devil's version of Succubi (there are differences, but none that matter too much in this situation).  Only major difference is that Erinyes have feathered wings not leathery wings, that's easy to retcon though.))

*Mournland - Kurgan*

After resting and finishing his meal Kurgan rose and adjusted his things.  "Time to push on?  Daylight's wasting, as likely as not we've got more battles ahead of us."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2009)

Elena nodded to Kurgan. It was time. "You know..." she turned at Luemus "If we do this right, we might get rid of Dis for once and for all" The lich seemed harmless by now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2009)

*The Mournland*
"How are we going to do that? He's not just up here where we can get to him and for all we know his cronies are acting on their own," Madeleine said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 7, 2009)

*Mournlands -- Rebecca*

_Elena nodded to Kurgan. It was time. "You know..." she turned at Luemus "If we do this right, we might get rid of Dis for once and for all" The lich seemed harmless by now.

"How are we going to do that? He's not just up here where we can get to him and for all we know his cronies are acting on their own," Madeleine said.
_

Rebecca tapped the hilt of a rapier that hung at her side.  "If it's just his groupies that are running around & causing havoc, then stamp em out when they appear.  Sticking around with you lot, sounds dangerous--maybe even fatal.  But more importantly, it sounds like just the sort of thing to sing ballads about--and Strat likes original material."  She pointed upwards. "On another note, those two had wings, and I shant be surprised if we see them again.  You might want to come up with a password of sorts."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2009)

"Passwords wont do us much good." Glenn contradicted, "I had an oddly powerful dream last night. I think the two of them might have had something to do with it. I'm not sure how dream manipulation works exactly, but its possible they could have access to a whole lot of information that we haven't given them yet. They may even be able to read our thoughts, and even if they can't, there is a chance they are close enough to listen in on us."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2009)

With her demeanor still slightly agitated Heather moved through the group.  As she passed Leumus she gave him slight nod and a whispered. “Thanks…” for untying her before moving toward Glenn.  At his mention of a dream she looked him and sighed wondering what those two could have done in his dreams if they were able to take her so easily.  “You know…”  she scanned the people around her knowing that most were people that had been in more than one tight spot.  “Glenn is probably right.  I doubt passwords would work.”  She then smirked slightly at her husband.  “But, I’m sure we all have scars in places that nobody but those we are most intimate with have seen.”  She shrugged slightly picking up her bow and began to look it over, making sure the twins didn’t do anything to it.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 7, 2009)

_As she passed Leumus she gave him slight nod and a whispered. “Thanks…” for untying her before moving toward Glenn._

Luemus simply gave her a nod in return, still semi-zoned out.

_"You know…” she scanned the people around her knowing that most were people that had been in more than one tight spot. “Glenn is probably right. I doubt passwords would work.” She then smirked slightly at her husband. “But, I’m sure we all have scars in places that nobody but those we are most intimate with have seen.”_

Luemus went over a mental tally of his 
*Spoiler*: _scars (lol)_ 



I'm pretty sure not even Elena grasps the extent of them.



			
				Character sheet said:
			
		

> He also has quite a few scars.  One is a large splotch on his right arm where something obviously took a sizable chunk out of him (worgs).  He also has several similar but smaller marks (two on his left leg, one on his right foot, and one on the top of his left hand) gifted to him by a pack of zombies.  He also has two quarter shaped scars the left side of his stomache, two on his left rib, and two just below on his right shoulder (arrows from the outpost).  Under his left eye he has two thin scars from plummeting 100 feet through some trees.  Lastly, Luemus also has a large scar on his left shoulder (getting stabbed with an evil trident).





 Each brought back a painful yet oddly enjoyable memory of old times.  He shook his head slightly clearing away the last remnants of that demon's assault on his mind. _I won't abandon them... not again._ "Unless you plan on giving us all an _intimate_ tour of your body every time you leave our sight, I doubt that plan would work out well either."  That smug sarcastic tone made its triumphant return.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2009)

Kurgan grumbles something about the pains of working with others under his breath then speaks up, "the army tends to use passphrases for scouts and guard patrols, a quick way to tell friend from foe.  Not perfect but it's something to consider."

He turns and looks at Glenn, "also while we're in the wild the Paladin's a potential major advantage.  He should be able to detect the presence of evil within our ranks.  Demons and Devils give of a very strong evil aura, they can't hide that with mere shapeshifting."  He pauses to glance at Heather then continues, "unless of course there's something he doesn't want to see."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2009)

*The Mournlands*
On her approach Maddy slowed as she neared the middle of the group, "So you lot got you're minds stolen and then stabbed in the back and you're worried it could happen again," she said. 

"It will...if you're not able to look someone in the eyes and tell what's going on in their head. From now on, don't take on stragglers and don't split the party...it'll be a bother telling if we are who we say when we come back..."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 7, 2009)

Raising an eyebrow Heather looked toward Luemus and smiled slightly.  “I would figure that looking at my body would be at the bottom of your list.” she said to the elf.  “Then again having your eyes on me…well I think the only way I would feel clean again is if I scalded the top layer of my skin off.” the smile never faded but her eye twitched at the thought.  ‘I put up with them.  Doesn’t mean I have to like them…’ Heather thought to herself looking skyward.  “Besides I think Glenn could deal with that intimate tour quite easily.”

Going back to looking over her weapon Heather listened to the others talk until Kurgan spoke to Glenn then she looked up from her  bow.  

To see if she caught Kurgan’s look:
Spot check
1d20+15
12+15 = 27

“You implying something Dwarf?!”  Heather growled at him clutching her bow a little tighter.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2009)

Kurgan shrugs, "things are what they are, Drow.  The Paladin may be our best bet to confirm that there are no other demons amongst us."  His voice is rather cold, lacking anger or any other emotion.

"Of course that's only if there aren't inner demons he's worried about."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2009)

*The Mournland*
Madeleine thought back to a necromancer that once infiltrated the ranks of a party she was part of, "There are methods for hiding evil and intentions from magic such as that of the Paladin. But there's not much to do where you can hide from a good eye for detail, Kara would come in handy in this endeavor but inside of this temple I'd say that we shouldn't have to worry about finding anyone who is questionable."

The new hour and a half passed and the party was able to rest some without incident. Madeleine folded her arms and sighed as she waited for someone to say something, "Are we ready to head inside of the Temple?" she pulled her bow up and checked the sights on the weapon and replaced the cartridge of bolts with a fresh one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2009)

Kurgan shook his head, "normal folk, they don't have much in the way of auras, good or evil.  But demons, devils, angels, agents of the gods are different."  He gestures at Pellegri, "a Lantern Archon may be weak by the standards of the heavens but she likely has a stronger aura than any of us but maybe the Paladin."

"Same is true of the Succubi, they're low in the ranks of demonkind but they'll show up strongly enough.  There may be magical ways to hide even further but," he shrugs weakly, "nothing's perfect."

"We might as well press on though, we can talk as we explore.  I doubt the noice will make much difference."  His armor clanks to emphasize the point as he moves.

((A 2HD demon has an evil aura as strong as a 25th level non-cleric non-paladin.  A succubus (6HD) has an aura the same strength as a 50th level fighter.  Kurgan would likely be 'moderate', Glenn 'strong,' and everyone else 'faint' in good aura (or none in the case of non-good characters) ))

((Epic level bluff skills can fool such magics, DC 70 (WAY beyond Kara), and I'm sure there are spells/magic items that can, but such things will be somewhat rarer))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2009)

*The Mournland Temple Entrance*
On the approach to the Temple there's something in Elvish scribbled above the door. Madeleine paused and surveyed it and she sighed, "_Roselletta's Tomb_--oh that's capitol, just what I wanted to do this evening! Disturb some poor girls Tomb..." 

As they entered Madeleine muttered, "I swear, more and more like my mother everyday. Now I'm grave robbing too." 

While they moved into the darkness she scanned the floor carefully, "Careful there's a pit ahead." Anyone with Darkvision or a torch could see it. An already open pit in the floor with room for people to pass on either side. 

Pellegri provided some light to show the walls, covered in ancient pictures of people doing daily things. 

Down inside of the pit were two skeletons with spears in hands and ragged torn clothing.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 7, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> Raising an eyebrow Heather looked toward Luemus and smiled slightly.  “I would figure that looking at my body would be at the bottom of your list.” she said to the elf.  “Then again having your eyes on me…well I think the only way I would feel clean again is if I scalded the top layer of my skin off.” the smile never faded but her eye twitched at the thought.  ‘I put up with them.  Doesn’t mean I have to like them…’ Heather thought to herself looking skyward.  “Besides I think Glenn could deal with that intimate tour quite easily.”


Luemus rolled his eyes and then gave Heather a stare while matching the drow's smile. "So _that's_ how you want to play.  Only a layer of skin to feel clean again?  Lucky.  Even if I put out my eyes, I'm forever cursed with an image of you stuck in my brain." He let out an exaggerate shiver. "Anyway, I'm ready to head into the temple.  Maybe they're will be some kind of deadly trap to put me out of my misery."

(note: If it wasn't obvious Luemus isn't trying to anger anyone.  Just a battle of wits.)

((second note: Don't get any ideas CTK ))

[edit]


> While they moved into the darkness she scanned the floor carefully, "Careful there's a pit ahead." Anyone with Darkvision or a torch could see it. An already open pit in the floor with room for people to pass on either side.
> 
> Pellegri provided some light to show the walls, covered in ancient pictures of people doing daily things.
> 
> Down inside of the pit were two skeletons with spears in hands and ragged torn clothing.



Luemus glanced down at the spiky pit, then over at Heather.  He did another mock shiver, and with obvious sarcasm "Tempting... tempting."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2009)

Kurgan shrugs as he follows the others into the tomb.  "We do what we must, not what we want to.  Clanggedin lead me here I'm sure its for some reason.  Lets be quick about it though, and disturb as little as we have to."

"Whoever this 'Roselletta' is, she's earned her rest, best if we leave her to it."

/Edit:
((You want mental scars?  Kurgan can show of some of his war wounds.  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2009)

*Roselletta's Tomb*
"That's actually nice of you Kurgan," Madeleine said, "I'm just cranky," she said. 

The floor of the dungeon is made of stones and wet in some areas. As they pass the hole there is a sudden wind and in an instant the hallway is illuminated as is the area ahead. There was about ninety more feet of hallway with a high ceiling. At the end of the hall are two huge, golden statues. 

"Roselletta must have been very important!" Pellegri guessed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 7, 2009)

"Dead ought to be respected, they've earned whatever fate they have.  Best not to cause them any more problems of the mortal world."  Kurgan glances around the tomb, "besides, a tomb like this rivals thanes and clan lords.  It seems unlikely they'd leave it to rubble.  The less of a mess we make here the less likely we'll earn the ire of whatever guardians are here."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2009)

Elena had been with her face all red for most of the conversation. She tried to walk in front near maddy so the others behind wouldn't see the expresions she made while they talked about scars in places where the light don't touch. >///< 

When she saw the interior of the Tomb she was fairly surprised. "and does anyone knows who this Rosetta was in the first place? I believe the only one with such information would have been the Warforged..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2009)

*Roselletta's Tomb*
"I doubt that he did--from what little I grazed in our short time together he wasn't much of a history buff." 

The statues at the end of the hallway were hard to squeeze between but there seemed to be no traps inbetween them either. The room they entered now was lit by the same torches, there was an altar in the center with a torch on either side and the walls were lined with huge columns that were several feet around. 

A stale smell of decay hung in the cold air.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2009)

The smell of decay kept Elena on the edge. It was... as she was back on those tunnels. Old ancient tunnels. She tried to gulp but she couldn't. "What's there?" she will check the altar for any clues.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2009)

*Roselletta's Tomb*


soulnova said:


> The smell of decay kept Elena on the edge. It was... as she was back on those tunnels. Old ancient tunnels. She tried to gulp but she couldn't. "What's there?" she will check the altar for any clues.



Elena continued toward the altar slowly to find some arcane markings covering the top of the table, the likes of which she had seen before in her travels but couldn't read. A rusted dagger was jammed in a wooden board and there were some bones laid out. 

To the side of the altar was a pit filled with more bones, they didn't look fresh but they weren't very old either.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 8, 2009)

“Be careful Elf.  Remember, I can see in the dark.  Can you?”  Heather smiled sweetly at Luemus before moving beyond the pit and into the lighted area in front of them.  She followed the others closely while Coia padded softly next to her.

Moving past the statues Heathers nostrils flared slightly at the smell while Coia gave a soft huff.  “Caves never bode well do they?”  She said softly looking to the big wolf and patting his side.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 8, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> “Be careful Elf.  Remember, I can see in the dark.  Can you?”  Heather smiled sweetly at Luemus before moving beyond the pit and into the lighted area in front of them.  She followed the others closely while Coia padded softly next to her.


Luemus shrugged.  "More, or less. Remember Drow, if I wish I can make it as bright as day in here.  Although that comes with the unfortunate side effect of being able to see you clearly."

"No they don't. Especially when they're full of bones" He'll inspect the bones.  (taking 10.  I'm not sure what I'm supposed to roll so here's a few)

Knowledge Nature
10+15=25

Heal
10+16=26

Survival
10+16=26


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Rebecca saw Elena going for the Altar.  "You know..." she offered.  "...you might not want to touch that.  "Specially not the dagger.  Those bones suddenly might spring to life if we aren't careful.  I -do- know a thing or two about this sort of thing."

She hummed a few bars of a tune, and stepped up to the altar.  Having cast Read Magic, she's going to look for inscriptions & whatnot, trying to figure out exactly what this thing does.

1d20+11
7+11 = 18


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2009)

*Roselletta's Tomb
*Rebbecca walked over near to where Elena was standing over the altar and attempted to read the runes etched into it. The words were scratched in deep and fading but they appeared a sealing ritual as it spoke about a seal. 

Luemus worked expecting the bones but not touching the dagger that sat on the table, the bones had cuts and jagged marks on them it seemed as if someone had tried to gnaw or bite on them in places. There were all kinds of creatures, animals and people. 

Madeleine was already past the altar, exploring the far side of the room when she noticed that the wall overlapped in a spot and one could walk around and into a small hallway. She slipped through and explored down the narrow hall but wasn't paying attention to the floor. 

A pit opened beneath her feet and dropped her in.

*Reflex:*
   1d20+13 → [15,13] = (28)

Madeleine caught herself by spreading her feet out to the sides and catching hold of the walls of the hole. But she had still fallen pretty far down and the sudden stop jerked at her legs roughly [-3].

"Goddamn it," Madeleine hissed as she looked back up out of the hole, "Pardon, I seem to have gotten myself stuck over here," she yelled back to the others.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 8, 2009)

"Can't tell much else, but it looks like it's a sealing ritual of sorts.  Doesn't really say what's being sealed--unless it's Roseletta, whoever she was."

Bardic Knowledge 1d20 + 13 (8 + 3 INT +2 for 5 ranks Knowledge: History).  Who was Roseletta?
1d20+13
13+13 = 26


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Can't tell much else, but it looks like it's a sealing ritual of sorts.  Doesn't really say what's being sealed--unless it's Roseletta, whoever she was."
> 
> Bardic Knowledge 1d20 + 13 (8 + 3 INT +2 for 5 ranks Knowledge: History).  Who was Roseletta?
> 1d20+13
> 13+13 = 26



Roseletta, Rebecca remembers, was a queen from long long ago, she was said to have ruled over all of old Giruvegan. She was said to have sealed an evil God with a great weapon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 8, 2009)

Kurgan glances down into the newfound pit, "Oi, anyone have a rope?" (I assume it's too far for him to reach?).

He'll help anyone with a rope pull her up.

Str Check:
1d20+6
10+6 = 16

He'll also check out the alter.  Are there any markings or symbols on it that give a sign of who/what it's an alter _to_?

Knowledge: Religion
1d20+10
6+10 = 16


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2009)

Elena takes a strong rope of silk from her backpack. She grips it firmly from one side and throws down the rest. "I'll pull you up. Just hold on!"

str check
1d20+5
8+5 = 13

 Good thing Kurgan is helping.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Rebecca -- Mournlands

Aid Another, to help Kurgan pull Madeleine out of the pit:  1d20+2
17+2 = 19

Later:  She saw Kurgan inspecting the altar.  "It looks like something to do with sealing.  Only legend I can think of involving a Roseletta of Girugen has her sealing an evil God with a great weapon of sorts."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2009)

*Roselletta's Tomb*
Kurgan and Elena struggled to pull Madeleine free and it wasn't until the bard arrived that they really made some head way. 

With help from Rebecca she was pulled free of the hole with only a few minior scrapes and cuts. The passage that she had wandered back into was narrow and forked off in three directions. The path dead ahead had a statue at the end of it. 

"Thanks for the save," Madeleine said, "Not sure how I missed that one..." From where the four of them stood they couldn't see Luemus, Glenn and Heather. 


The party is down that little path. 

*Kurgan:*
There seems to be no religious reference to the tomb's holder that Kurgan can think of.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2009)

"We should wait for the others" she said looking at the passage. "Is not safe to split in a place like this" she will make sure the others don't fall in the same hole.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 9, 2009)

"We might..." offered the bard "...not want to split up.  I'd like to have someone to put between myself and any potential excitement."

She called back to the others.  "Are you going to stand around feuding like a bunch of schoolchildren?"


----------



## materpillar (Dec 9, 2009)

_"Are you going to stand around feuding like a bunch of schoolchildren?"_
Luemus smiled "I suppose I could walk and feud like a school child if you'd like."  He'll catch up to the rest of the group also.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2009)

As Mater makes his way over to the gap in the wall its difficult to fit through but the hallway hidden behind the wall is just as well lit as the other part of the room. The hallway is so narrow that its nearly impossible for two characters to walk side by side and getting over the hole where Madeleine had fallen would require a jump or an impressive balancing act, but it wasn't even a very big hole.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2009)

((I take they manage to cross? ))

Elena pats Maddy in the back "Now where to?" she looked at the three narrow corridors. "These many options make me nervous" she told Luemus "but as long as we don't find walls of flesh I think we would be fine, right?" she gave him a half smile.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 9, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Later:  She saw Kurgan inspecting the altar.  "It looks like something to do with sealing.  Only legend I can think of involving a Roseletta of Girugen has her sealing an evil God with a great weapon of sorts."



Kurgan grunts, "I suppose we'll learn more deeper in, if we're meant to.  Until then we have the fun of traps, surprises, and maybe a good honest battle or two.  At least we won't be bored."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 9, 2009)

Raising an eyebrow Heather follows behind Luemus.  “Not like he is much to feud with anyway.”  Heather shrugged before pausing and looking back at Glenn.  “Come on big man.  I like having around…just in case.”  She gives him a wink before patting Coia and continuing on behind the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2009)

The middle path, which is the one they can see down, only goes fifty feet in or so and stops at a statue. The other two paths can not be seen from where they stand. 

Madeleine glanced to Elena, "Not sure, never been much for taking the lead."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2009)

"I... I dont have much experiences going around tombs... but I learned in the tunnels NOT to touch anything. What could we do about the statue?" elena looks down the hallway.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 10, 2009)

soulnova said:


> "I... I dont have much experiences going around tombs... but I learned in the tunnels NOT to touch anything. What could we do about the statue?" elena looks down the hallway.


"If I recall pissing off evil clowns is also a poor idea."  Luemus will look down the other two hallways (not go down them mind you).  

Also, he'll cast magic fang greater on Kytae.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2009)

The other two halls dead ended with a vacant pedestal sitting at the end of either one.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 10, 2009)

"Two vacant pedestals and a statue" mused the bard.  "You don't build these sort of things without reason.  We ought to check out the pedestals first, then the statue.  If nothing else, to get an idea of who the tomb belonged to."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2009)

Elena nodded to Rebecca and went to check in the left corridor first. She will ask Maddy to look for traps there to see if its safe to walk there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2009)

Maddy checked the two corridors more rigorously than the last, "They're clean, looks like...should be safe."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 10, 2009)

Glenn smiles and stays close to Heather while he, takes a close look at the Statue and Pedistals tries to determine if he can decipher any meaning.

Knowledge Religion
19+7 = 26


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2009)

Glenn's inspection of the statue reveals nothing, as it looks like no religious icon that he's ever seen. But there is something else familiar about the statue. It's identical to the two marking the entry way except that its eyes are covered with something. 

The pedestals are actually plaques on the floor and there is writing on them: 

*Left Path:* Only in blindness, can truth be found. 

*Right Path:* When there is no one to see, the path will be opened.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 10, 2009)

"Only in blindness, can truth be found..." Glenn read aloud, "When there is no one to see, the path will be opened..."

"Everyone, gather around, and close your eyes."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2009)

*Roselletta's Tomb*
Madeleine moved closer to the group, closing her eyes. "Somehow this seems a little bit too easy of a solution." 

"What if we don't have eyes?" asked Pellegri.

*The Elven City*
Sebastian and Barbaneth had done all that they could and it was a few hours before nightfall when the Head Cleric called an end to the day. Outside of the Temple the others in the group still waited, minus Madeleine. The sun was falling slowly in the west and the village had quieted down some. 

Cissinei looked to Sebastian, "We got the supplies..." she said.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 10, 2009)

"Pellegri, I'm not sure if you count or not, you being an archon and all. If nothing happens after we close our eyes go off somewhere for short time and come back."

"Big tombs for important people are usually full of symbolism," Glenn explained. "Aside from these words, we have this statue like the ones at the entrance with it's eyes covered. Entering a Tomb is like visiting Death."

"Either the builders intended for those words to be taken literally in order to proceed, or the correct way forward relies on blindness from an architectural perspective, which would mean that whatever it is we need to look for probably cannot be seen. So before we start looking for something we can't see, we should make sure they don't mean for their words to be taken literally."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2009)

"Maybe is an illusion" Elena will close her eyes and try to walk forward the wall with her hands extended. She will take note beforehand of how far is the wall.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2009)

Elena finds the walls to be very real even with her eyes closed. Pellegri does her best to imagine that her eyes are closed. Madeleine grimaced, "Could it be a play on words?" she asked, "That's kind of an Elven way of doing things."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2009)

"Well, I'm not sure how it is with Elves, but with Human's being blind is commonly associated with darkness. If that is the case then maybe our way forward is something that will appear after we've put out all our light. If that doesn't work I can just light myself up until we get the torches back lit."

Turning to Pellegri he says, "Pellegri, why don't you hide somewhere close by? If you do a really good job and I don't find until I call out for you again I'll give you a prize!"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2009)

Elena isn't a very good one playing with words. "Maybe is a darkness spell? I dont know what else could it be..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Elven City -- Sebastian*

Sebastian and Barbaneth had done all that they could and it was a few hours before nightfall when the Head Cleric called an end to the day. Outside of the Temple the others in the group still waited, minus Madeleine. The sun was falling slowly in the west and the village had quieted down some.

Cissinei looked to Sebastian, "We got the supplies..." she said.

"...Oh good" said the Cleric.  He looked worn out.  "Did you have a nice time shopping?  I'm beat.  Completely out of magic too."  That last part was no lie.  The Cleric had managed to use up all of his considerable reserves dealing with the sick.

*
The Temple of Doom -- Rebecca*

_
Only in blindness, can truth be found.  When there is no one to see, the path will be opened._ 

After complying with the Paladin's nonsense (in her view), she thought it fit to speak.  "It sounds..." the bard began "...like a key.  You have three pedestals and a statue that's covering it's eyes.  Plus there were two more near the entrance.  I say we try moving the statue that's covering its eyes to the pedestal marked _Only in Blindness_.  A tomb isn't going to know if we're covering our eyes--at least, I hope it doesn't, because that would mean it's alive.  And living things eat."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2009)

*Elven City*
Dee patted Sebastian on the shoulder, "I don't think its too far fetched for us to want to get some rest before moving on, its been weird the last few days what with all that's happened."
*
The Tomb *
The eye closing does nothing, as the group prepares to move the statue to the other pedestal they find that it comes up easily and can be moved just as easily. Madeleine watches as its taken up the path and around the corner, "Never been much for the heavy lifting and all."

As the statue is taken away, there's something noticed by Madeleine and Luemus on the floor where the statue used to stand, its own pedestal was marked with a third inscription. 

*Center Path: *Two are left to see.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2009)

"Two?" Elena blinked once. "Well... is there anything else around here? A painting maybe? something we might have missed?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2009)

"We could check out the statues back the way we came," Kurgan started slowly.  "But they were huge things, not sure I'd want to try to move them here.

"Seems to me the blind statue fits the 'only in blindness can truth be found,' make sure no one is where 'there is no one to see' and see what happens in this aisle."  He shrugged, "that or we need to blind someone and see if they see any truths.  Any volunteers?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2009)

Elena shook her head. "No I dont think it has to come to that Glenn... Maybe we just have to move this one to the other pedestal and something will happen then" she tells him. She will carry the statue and place it in the pedestal that says "Only in blindness, can truth be found"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2009)

*The Tomb*
Madeleine shook her head, "Us blinding ourselves or not seeing wouldn't do anything because the temple doesn't know if we can or can't see, as Rebecca said..." Madeleine paused. "If the Temple knows we're seeing or not, its alive and I don't like that at all..." 

She thought about what Elena was saying, "The only purpose served by moving this statue from there was revealing this last clue..."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2009)

"ok then... let's go check back the other two statues... there might be something scribbled around there too" Elena said with a nod to Maddy.

-------------
Lyn - City

"Well, we better find a nice place to rest...away from all this, if possible" he looked around nervously. He didn't like sick people. He never got sick a lot, but when it did... it was horrible. Only the hard ones got Lyn, and he was starting to fear staying around like that it was tempting fate. "Cissy, do you still have that spell for the refuge?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2009)

*Temple*
The walk back through the first room revealed very little. Indeed the other statues were identical to the smaller ones except for the uncovered eyes and the gigantic size. Madeleine paused next to the huge statue and glanced down in disgust, "Ugly bugger, looks like his penis is hanging out too...I don't know who makes these dreadful old things." 

*The Elven City*

Cissinei nodded, "Of course but we should probably use it outside of the city so that we don't damage things needlessly around here," she seemed tired and moved to drape her arm over Lyn. 

Saxton spoke for the first time in a while, *"I should stand guard outside wherever it is you choose to sleep...I don't require rest." *


----------



## Kuno (Dec 11, 2009)

Following Elena and Maddy out into the bigger hall, Heather looks at the statues.  ?Being a married woman I wouldn?t think you would shy away from those.?  She chuckled slightly continuing her perusal of the statues.  ?I think Glenn?s is better though?? She let her eyes roam up really concentrating on their faces and eyes in particular.  Looking to see if there was anything unusual and which direction they were looking.

Spot
1d20+15
9+15 = 24


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Tomb*
Madeleine grimaced at the mention of that part of Glenn's anatomy. Her tone took an uncomfortable turn and she tried to say the most neutral word that she could think of, "Indeed," was all that came out. 

When Heather looked at the statues they were just staring toward one another.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2009)

Elena's face had turned red like a tomato when Maddy and Heather shared words. "ehem..." she wasn't sure if there was anything else she could do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Tomb*
Madeleine rubbed Elena's head, "Sorry you had to learn...this way, but don't let what some thousand year old statue has under its man-dress scare you."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 12, 2009)

Rebecca -- The Tomb

She eyed the statues with distaste.  "Don't believe everything the sculptor tells ya.  It's like paintings, they doll it up a bit to make it more pleasing to the clients.  Or it's just a fertility thingummy.  Not that I mind either way."

The bard poked at a leg.  "Well, think we can move these things?  There's an odd rule of sorts.  Things come in threes.  Three statues, three pedestals.  Or if we can't move em, we could have some of us stand on the other two pedestals."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Tomb*
The party made their way back across the expansive other room and into the smaller hall. Standing atop the pedestals seemed to do nothing no matter which two members of the party did it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 12, 2009)

Rebecca -- Tomb

"Well damn" said the bard.  "I thought that would work.  Are those two bigger statues blindfolded or something? Maybe they need to see light"

The very tired Sebastian -- Elf City
_
Dee patted Sebastian on the shoulder, "I don't think its too far fetched for us to want to get some rest before moving on, its been weird the last few days what with all that's happened."_

"Rest..." mumbled the Cleric.  "Music to my ears.  Rest and a bath or hot spring."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Tomb*
Madeleine was leaned back against the wall, "The other two aren't blindfolded," she said, "Just this one. Bother, whatever the prize is for figuring this out...I hope we can eat it," she rubbed her stomach.

*The Elven City*
The group found an open area to conduct the spell for the shelter, Cissinei started up but it took some time to come off. While she was doing it Dee looked at the others, "Perhaps we should go into town, look for some help while this is going on."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *The Tomb*
> Madeleine was leaned back against the wall, "The other two aren't blindfolded," she said, "Just this one. Bother, whatever the prize is for figuring this out...I hope we can eat it," she rubbed her stomach.


((She did just eat a bit ago, she pregnant?  ))

Kurgan furrowed his brow in thought, "well, someone could try climbing up there and blindfolding them, but I'm thinking these might be unrelated."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *The Elven City*
> The group found an open area to conduct the spell for the shelter, Cissinei started up but it took some time to come off. While she was doing it Dee looked at the others, "Perhaps we should go into town, look for some help while this is going on."



((Woot!  ))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2009)

Elena will try to blindfold the statues with a cape or something. 

climb 1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)


----------



## Kuno (Dec 12, 2009)

If blindfolding the statues doesn’t work:

Heather looks at Elena, Kurgan, and Glenn then back toward where the other statues would be.  “Do you think the pair of you could move those statues?  I don’t mean move them anywhere.  Rather just turning them away from each other?”  She asks the trio.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2009)

"I suppose it wouldn't hurt to try..." he says, not really sure how much a statues like these should weigh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Tomb*
The moment that the statues eyes were covered there was a shocking rumble as if the temple itself moved. A sound like rough, brick work sliding against rock filled the air and ceased a moment later. 

Madeleine grasped at her stomach, "Excuse me," she joked. Then she removed her hands and grimaced, "Did anyone else just hear that?" 

The sound seemed to have come from the large room connected to the smaller hall and the hall with the two statues. 

*The Elven City*
With the others left to watch over the hut, they made their way into the central area of the town where it was quiet despite being before dark still. The sun was setting in the distance and there were some men gathered around near the entrance to a wooden building. These were actual men, humans, not Elves and they smiled as the group passed, *"Well if you're looking to find someone for a job,"* one of them grabbed the Cleric's shoulder speaking in a tone of mock friendliness,* "We got us a little shop outside town where we deal in Mercenaries and other things of that ilk..." 
*
Dee sighed, "Mercenaries, any of them got experience on Airships?" 

*"For a pretty lady like you I'm sure that we can get one that has experience in anything,"* he replied. 

"Hmm," Dee said, "Flattery will get you little, but I think you might have what we're looking for, should we try them out Sebastian?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 12, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *The Tomb*
> The moment that the statues eyes were covered there was a shocking rumble as if the temple itself moved. A sound like rough, brick work sliding against rock filled the air and ceased a moment later.
> 
> Madeleine grasped at her stomach, "Excuse me," she joked. Then she removed her hands and grimaced, "Did anyone else just hear that?"
> ...



"Well, I suppose that's that then?"  Kurgan was somewhat pleased at the progress, "I wonder what else is in store here though.  As interesting a trick as it is it seems strange to me that they'd leave so anonymous an entrance.  A good lock would be at least as sure a test to keep out intruders."

"Might as well get on with it though, might as well see what has changed."  Unless there's a major objection he'll go with the others to see what the noise was.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Tomb*
Madeleine smirked, "But you forget, little friend, not ever lock is meant to stay locked and some secrets are meant to be uncovered by those brave enough to find them...I think that was just what we were supposed to do because we had it in us to do so and that this place might be grounded in that fact. Wanting something enough is sometimes the key to getting it." 

She sounded both roguish and daring, things that Maddy didn't particularly project on a normal basis but still in this moment she did and it seemed natural. 

The next room where the altar and the columns had been was exactly the same except for to the left a wall had slid back to reveal a cobweb filled passage way with a small wooden door at its end. 

A musky, aged odor emitted from the new passage and Madeleine glanced to the others, "Other than being inundated with spider webs, its safe."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2009)

> Madeleine smirked, "But you forget, little friend, not ever lock is meant to stay locked and some secrets are meant to be uncovered by those brave enough to find them...I think that was just what we were supposed to do because we had it in us to do so and that this place might be grounded in that fact. Wanting something enough is sometimes the key to getting it."



That wasn't right. Brave enough didn't mean good enough. She was starting to fear someone else had come and successfully retrieved the weapon. She just couldn't accept that. Elena took and lit a torch to burn the webs in the way, she wouldn't use Nusintia for such a deed. The sword deserved better than that. 

"heh..." Elena looked down at the sword's scabbard. "I wish you could talk" she missed that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2009)

*The Tomb*
As they advanced toward the door it was necessary to clear the cobwebs out as they moved towards the door. The walk was short and quiet and the new hallway seemed darker than the other rooms. As they reached the door it appeared that there was no lock on this one, just a knob.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2009)

Elena will wait for Maddy to check on the door before open it. She will have Nusintia ready on her hands.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2009)

*The Tomb*
Madeleine checked the door and nodded to the rest of the group that it was fine. When the door was opened there was a ledge through the door. The ledge had a ladder on the end of it and the ladder went down into another platform. The platform below them had a hole in it where the ladder went down through it: 



It's darker here, but there are still lit torches. Presumably they lit when the others did outside.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2009)

Elena will take the torch she was using to burn the webs and get close to the hole to check it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Rebecca -- The Tomb of <Insert Name Here>*

"It's a hole" observed the bard.  "Besides, what's so good about a weapon that talks?"

There was an exasperated chord from Strat's case.  Apparently a magic weapon had taken offense to that last bit.  "Oh come on" she snapped, seemingly talking to thin air.  It's not my fault we're looking at jumping down dank holes in the middle of nowhere.  This was _-your-_ idea.  And you don't exactly talk either."

This time a muffled G major.

*Sebastian -- Elf City*
_
These were actual men, humans, not Elves and they smiled as the group passed, "Well if you're looking to find someone for a job," one of them grabbed the Cleric's shoulder speaking in a tone of mock friendliness, "We got us a little shop outside town where we deal in Mercenaries and other things of that ilk..."

Dee sighed, "Mercenaries, any of them got experience on Airships?"

"For a pretty lady like you I'm sure that we can get one that has experience in anything," he replied.

"Hmm," Dee said, "Flattery will get you little, but I think you might have what we're looking for, should we try them out Sebastian?" 
_

Sebastian shot the man who had grabbed him a glare as if to say _if I wasn't damn tired and out of spells and in the service of a God who frowns on such things, you'd be eating fire from heaven right about now._  He was cranky.  "I suppose we could Dee.  I suppose I can recognize a decent fighter when I see one."

On the way to the hall.  "I've had horrible times with hirelings.  They bugger off and invariably end up being eaten alive by something with lots of teeth and tentacles."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Rebecca -- The Tomb of <Insert Name Here>*
> 
> "It's a hole" observed the bard.  "Besides, what's so good about a weapon that talks?"
> 
> ...



"You can understand those notes?" asked Madeleine.

Descending the ladder into the darkness below took some time as the ladder was rickety and rocked from the weight. They climbed down into the hole in the floor of the top of the platform and down to the floor in a wooden room that seemed to be so old and so worn that the wood looked like rocks. 

The room that that touched down in was four walls and some rotted out barrels that seemed to have once contained something but were so worn away that whatever it was probably came out. 

Madeleine glanced around and then pointed to a door to the left of the ladder, it was made right into the wall. "Looks like there's the only way out." 



The Space Cowboy said:


> *Sebastian -- Elf City*
> Sebastian shot the man who had grabbed him a glare as if to say _if I wasn't damn tired and out of spells and in the service of a God who frowns on such things, you'd be eating fire from heaven right about now._  He was cranky.  "I suppose we could Dee.  I suppose I can recognize a decent fighter when I see one."
> 
> On the way to the hall.  "I've had horrible times with hirelings.  They bugger off and invariably end up being eaten alive by something with lots of teeth and tentacles."


"Ah you're just full of many interesting tidbits and tales," Dee commented, "When, pray tell, did this occur?" she asked as they walked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Rebecca, the tomb
*
_
"You can understand those notes?" asked Madeleine.
_

"They're not like words.  More like...impressions" replied the bard.  "So you know, depending on the situation, I can get a good idea of what he's trying to communicate."

*Sebastian, the Elf City*
_
"Ah you're just full of many interesting tidbits and tales," Dee commented, "When, pray tell, did this occur?" she asked as they walked._

"Yervias" responded the Cleric.  "After we parted ways.  I was looking to investigate a hidden underground library, and had hired a professional burglar to accompany me as neither myself nor Genevieve were suited to traipsing around in dark tunnels.  He wandered off.  The last we heard from him was a gurgled scream as something big tore him in half.  Genevieve found him later, or at least, his legs."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Rebecca, the tomb
> *
> _
> "You can understand those notes?" asked Madeleine.
> ...



"Ah makes sense," Maddy said. "I thought it was like that talking sword Elena used to have--although he was more vocal than your instrument." 



The Space Cowboy said:


> *Sebastian, the Elf City*
> _
> "Ah you're just full of many interesting tidbits and tales," Dee commented, "When, pray tell, did this occur?" she asked as they walked._
> 
> "Yervias" responded the Cleric.  "After we parted ways.  I was looking to investigate a hidden underground library, and had hired a professional burglar to accompany me as neither myself nor Genevieve were suited to traipsing around in dark tunnels.  He wandered off.  The last we heard from him was a gurgled scream as something big tore him in half.  Genevieve found him later, or at least, his legs."



"Sounds like after I left the laughs just kept coming," Dee said. "You know I have got some pretty interesting tales myself, I tried to sell Maddy to a pimp in Naksul..." 

Barbaneth shot her a glance of discontent.

"I had every intention of getting her back--through less than legal means, my god did that man have a thing for Half Elf Tail..."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2009)

Elena gave Maddy a smile at the mention of Lars. She had to accept the swords was kind of crazy sometimes, but he had been quite amusing from time to time. "Lars is at the bottom of the sea, and I wonder... would he be blasting fishes who bother him?" she almost giggled.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2009)

Kurgan mutters under his breath as he enters the room, "bloody humans, even want their weapons to talk."  Once firmly on the ground he'll draw his axe again, keeping it in a restful position.

"So the door then?  Suppose we should at least try it first?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 13, 2009)

*The Tomb*
The door that Kurgan spoke of opened onto a stair well that wound down around a square structure that suspended the room that they had climbed down into and just walked out of. Air was moving from below, up the stairs past them. It was a cold wind that smelled sort of damp. Somewhere in the distance water could be heard dripping. 

If one were to look over the side of the stairs they would see the layers of stairs below leading down to a rock floor.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 13, 2009)

*Kurgan - Tomb of Impending Blunt Trauma*

"Gonna end up tumbling down these I can tell."  Kurgan shakes his head and checks the straps on his armor.  "Shall we be on about it then?"  He briefly considers what to do with Deladaraugh opting to keep it ready in case of ambush despite the fun problems falling with a giant axe might present.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Rebecca -- Tomb of Impending Blunt Force Trauma*

Rebecca looked over the steps and whistled.  "Damn" she said.  "That looks like a nasty fall."
_
"Gonna end up tumbling down these I can tell." Kurgan shakes his head and checks the straps on his armor. "Shall we be on about it then?" He briefly considers what to do with Deladaraugh opting to keep it ready in case of ambush despite the fun problems falling with a giant axe might present._

"I've got something to use in the event of falling Kurgan.  So I suppose I, the squishy human, should go first--and be the one to do any falling.  Falling in all that armor you've got on looks like it would be nasty."

She looked to the rest of the party.  "Anyone want to throw a stone down there and venture a guess how far down it is to the rocks?"

(I believe this could be a spot or listen check for the party scouts/rangers).

*Sebastian -- Elf City, CSA*
_"Sounds like after I left the laughs just kept coming," Dee said. "You know I have got some pretty interesting tales myself, I tried to sell Maddy to a pimp in Naksul..."

Barbaneth shot her a glance of discontent.

"I had every intention of getting her back--through less than legal means, my god did that man have a thing for Half Elf Tail..." _

Sebastian shrugged "Don't let it get to you Barnabeth.  Dee's an incorrigible rapscallion.  You and I on the other hand, are expected to be upstanding pillars of the community.  Though..." he cracked a smile at Dee.  "...it must be fun to be a rascal once in a while."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2009)

Lyn - City

The sorcerer was falling asleep. He gave a long yawn, half covering his mouth. His fangs could be easily spot. He gave the impression of a cat.  "Damn, I need a good sleep" the day had being long and boring for him.

Elena- Tomb

Elena will let a rock fall to see exactly how deep it is.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2009)

Looking around Heather sighs.  “I will try to see.”  Then looked at Kurgan and remembered his remarks.  “Then after that I will stay in the back…”  Heather will look over side then pull out the arrow she had broken when she was angry at Glenn and drops it over the side to the rock floor below.

Spot:
1d20+15
9+15 = 24

Listen:
1d20+14
20+14 = 34


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2009)

*The Tomb*
The stone falls into the rock below and clatters off the ground, from the time it takes to fall Heather can tell that the drop is about one hundred and fifty feet down. After the sound of the stone there was something else, a snarl on one of the lower levels of the stairs...

"Someone's down there..." Madeleine commented.

*The Elven City*

_*Sebastian, Dee and Barbaneth*_
Dee smiled, "It was all good fun and I didn't have to do all the work, the real reason Barb is so worried about me telling this little tale is that he knows the other half of it." 

Dee smirked, "It was so easy to get Maddy to go along because when I found her someone had already tied her up...and I don't mean the bad kind of tied up," she winked. 

The three of them could see the meeting hall up ahead through the trees.

_*Cissinei, Lyn and the others*_
Cissinei fell asleep against Lyn. Saxton guarded the hut on the outside.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 14, 2009)

*Elven City *
_Dee smiled, "It was all good fun and I didn't have to do all the work, the real reason Barb is so worried about me telling this little tale is that he knows the other half of it."

Dee smirked, "It was so easy to get Maddy to go along because when I found her someone had already tied her up...and I don't mean the bad kind of tied up," she winked._

"There's a sort of being tied up that's good?  I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean Deidre."  Sebastian played the fool.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2009)

Pausing slightly Heather nods at Maddy.  “I would say it’s about 150ft to the bottom.” she then raises an eyebrow.  “And, I couldn‘t tell how far that something was but it‘s not at the bottom…”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2009)

*The Elven City
*"Ah, the sheltered life of a Cleric," Dee said as she struck up a new cigarette after slipping it in her mouth, "If I was still a bad girl, I'd show you--but I put those things behind me...mostly." Dee glanced at Barbaneth, "Maybe the Paladin would explain what he was doing _taking a prisoner_." 

The door to the hall stood open and inside there were voices of all manner, the place was rough, warriors big and small milled about dressed in leathers and metal. And the smell...

_Oh God the smell..._

The wood had soaked up years and years of musky outfits and sweat drenched men and worn leather that had grown rough in the sun. The floor was strewn with straw. 

(Kuno and Moogle's other characters are here, Strongarm too)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2009)

*Elven City / Mercenary Area*

One man, if indeed you would call him that, sits isolated from the other figures milling about.  He is perhaps too tall to call a man, even sitting on the floor he could see eye to eye with a dwarf, were he to stand he would tower overs in the room.

His features are rough, a squarish jaw framing sharp teeth clearly accustomed to meat.  His nose flattened like an Orc or Ogre but somewhat softer.  However the most alien feature by far is his eyes.  They glow yellow like a cat's at night yet the light they reflect remains unseen.  It seems almost an afterthought to note that he is completely bald, though those that take care in their observations may note that he not only lacks hair on his head and face but shows no sign of stubble or even eyebrows.

He is dressed in strange armor, mithral plates sown into padding making almost a tunic of sorts, light and flexible.  It's cut folded across his chest, leaving some of his muscled form visible.  Tattooed upon his chest are two eyes of the deepest black, looking at them leaves one with an unsettled feeling, an almost unnatural chill.  Tied about his waist is a large spiked chain, the spikes and blades apparently not causing any problems where they rub against his thick skin.

He plays with a large heavy flail, watching the ball swing in front of him almost like a cat playing with yarn.  The flail is intricately designed, rather than the expected spiked ball on the end it is a blunted weight with what appears to be faces carved into the surface.  As the ball swings slowly it turns and the other edges can be seen, faces twisted in pain, screaming.  Black "tears" well up in the figures eyes, hissing slightly when they drop to the ground.

Others give the man a wide berth seemingly unconsciously.  Were one to take care watching him they might note that while he seems dumbly fascinated by his weapon, his eyes belay more intelligence than one expects from such a dubious parentage, and that he spends as much time watching those in the room as he does his weapon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2009)

*The Elven City - Merc Hall*
Dee paused as she entered the room, her hands poised on her hips and one leg out slightly in front of the other. A smirk worked its way over her lips as she glanced around the room looking at the faces of all the men in attendance.

There was a certain roughness to the crowd that set the bar pretty high but she knew what to look for. As Dee surveyed the room, "Dodgy bunch, that's just what we need though."

She walked toward the center of the room and Barbaneth bumped into her as he moved up, "Well Dee, looks like for once you're not the biggest scoundrel in the room." 

"I might not be the worst around...but I still hold my own," Dee noticed the figure sitting on the floor alone, he sits in the only hole in the crowd and the others in the place seem to be purposefully avoiding him.

Dee squatted down so that her boots were still on the floor and her dress and coat hung around her, "Hello there," she said in a kind voice careful to keep her distance still. Her hands were clasped in front of her knees. "Tell me, how come it is you're back here all by your lonesome?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2009)

*The Elven City - Merc Hall*

The giant of a man gave Dee a slow appraising look before responding, "oddurs no like.  Afraid.  Think I get hungry and eat them."  He speaks slowly with a heavy accent (Giant, one might recognize), at the end of his short speech he twists his mouth into a sort of smile, his sharp teeth adding an eerie echo to his words.

"Not allowed to eat people though.  Just cow, chicken, pig, horse.  No rat neither, disturbs them."  His phrasing is slow and detached seemingly a "touched" individual.

Bluff vs. Sense Motive: His mannerisms are grade-A BS
1d20+13
15+13 = 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2009)

*The Elven City - Merc Hall *

*Dee's Sense Motive vs. Bluff:*
1d20+13 → [15,13] = (28)

*<re-roll 1d20+13 → [19,13] = (32) vs [1d20+13] 5+13 = 18 >*

Dee smiled, a forced, mocking smile, while nodding her head. Her hands stayed in place over her knees and she squatted there for a moment like that before reaching up to run her fingers down through her hair. 

"I've been at this for a while myself, not as dense and gullible as it may seem," Dee snapped her fingers in front of her cleavage and pointed up to her face just in case, "Look up here..." she chided him. 

"Now then, without the rubbish you were dishing out before, what are you doing back here alone and are you looking for work?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2009)

*The Elven City - Merc Hall *

The large man glares at Dee with annoyance.  "What am I doing?  Sitting.  Waiting.  Alone because others are unnerved by me."  His accent was gone and he spoke much more fluidly.  "As to your 'work' whether I am looking for it is irrelevant."

He points to a man across the room, "speak with Master Lucas.  He chooses contracts for me.  If the price is right I'm sure he will oblige you."  He leans back stretching his large arms a moment.  "If it is a good fight I'll be entertained.  Brute labor," he shrugs, "I'm used to.  If you're looking for a night to put your men in their place," he glances at Sebastian and Barbaneth, "I'd suggest you look elsewhere.  Little girl like you could get hurt."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2009)

Lyn - City

Lyn accommodates Cissy slowly in the nearest pillow/bed. He will find himself a nice spot near to try to keep watch until the others are back. In any case, he leaves Maggie on watch and goes to sleep too.

------------

Elena - tomb

"Well, whoever is there it already knows we are up here. We should try to see what's down there. Luemus could make a rock irradiate light and we can throw it down there to see what's hiding in the dark" Elena suggests. 

(( He has a Light spell prepared ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2009)

*The Elven City - Merc Hall*
"Thank you kindly," Dee said getting back to her feet and walking toward this man Lucas she was told of. She spoke with him at length and from her mannerisms it seemed she was flirting, negotiating...it was the same with Dee. 

Barbaneth walked up to the man who had been speaking with Dee previously, offering out his hand, "Barbaneth Dycedrag, its an honor to meet you, I travel with Captain Deirdre there and this here s Brother Sebastian..." he said introducing himself and the others to the giant man.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2009)

The large man looked at the outstretched hand curiously for a moment before shaking it slowly.  "I was named 'Garag' by my mother.  My father did not see fit to give me his name but I was called 'the subjugator' for a time.  But call me whatever you wish."

"What brings Captain Deirdre out today?  The city has been quiet lately."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Lyn - City
> 
> Lyn accommodates Cissy slowly in the nearest pillow/bed. He will find himself a nice spot near to try to keep watch until the others are back. In any case, he leaves Maggie on watch and goes to sleep too.



Cissinei awoke when Lyn moved her and stirred against the bed as he walked back over to near the entrance. She waited till he was sleep and the mouse was watching the door. She climbed down from the bed leaving Poe to sleep and walked over to where Lyn was and kissed him on the neck, "Woke me up," she joked, "Now you have to deal with me..." she said with a smile. 



EvilMoogle said:


> The large man looked at the outstretched hand curiously for a moment before shaking it slowly.  "I was named 'Garag' by my mother.  My father did not see fit to give me his name but I was called 'the subjugator' for a time.  But call me whatever you wish."
> 
> "What brings Captain Deirdre out today?  The city has been quiet lately."



Barbaneth nodded, "Well she Captains a ship of sorts and we need a few rough men to do a whole lot of hurt to a whole lot of people, the more brutal the better," it might be odd to hear a Paladin speak like this, but those men did try and kill his wife."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2009)

Lyn - City

Lyn shrugged in the side Cissy kissed him. "hee- it tickles... huh? Maggie?" he blinked twice as he heard her. "oh! Sorry! I tried to leave to rest a little... my neck hurts when I sleep sitting... but I guess you are used to that, right?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2009)

Garag shrugs somewhat dismissively, "come to the right place then.  Most here will do pretty much whatever you tell them, so long as the color of your coin is right."  He stares at Barbaneth a moment, glowing eyes probing him.  "In fact, if you're short on ideas most of us can give you some."

"Revenge?  Or just sending a message?"  Strictly speaking it wasn't Garag's business but it sounded like they were going to hire him so he might as well know what he was getting into.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2009)

soulnova said:


> *Lyn - City*
> 
> Lyn shrugged in the side Cissy kissed him. "hee- it tickles... huh? Maggie?" he blinked twice as he heard her. "oh! Sorry! I tried to leave to rest a little... my neck hurts when I sleep sitting... but I guess you are used to that, right?"



Cissinei thought for a moment, "I sleep however...sometimes sitting, sometimes with Poe on top of my head...sometimes nude," she paused there. "So I noticed the others aren't back yet."

She glanced around, "Pellegri appears to have actually gone with the others," she couldn't be sure about that though.



EvilMoogle said:


> Garag shrugs somewhat dismissively, "come to the right place then. Most here will do pretty much whatever you tell them, so long as the color of your coin is right." He stares at Barbaneth a moment, glowing eyes probing him. "In fact, if you're short on ideas most of us can give you some."
> 
> "Revenge? Or just sending a message?" Strictly speaking it wasn't Garag's business but it sounded like they were going to hire him so he might as well know what he was getting into.



Barbaneth nodded, "As for my usual standing, I can't do whatever I want even for payment," he said, "But a man's freedom is his own--if someone wrongs him he has a right to make things right." His hand went to his chin in thought, "I think we're doing both--can we do both? Send a message and get back for a wrong that was done..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth nodded, "As for my usual standing, I can't do whatever I want even for payment," he said, "But a man's freedom is his own--if someone wrongs him he has a right to make things right." His hand went to his chin in thought, "I think we're doing both--can we do both? Send a message and get back for a wrong that was done..."



Garag snorts slightly, "it's revenge then.  Revenge always has a message with it, though most of the time they don't live long enough to act on the message."

"As to what you want, I wouldn't worry about it.  Your Captain seems set on hiring strength of arms, I'm sure she'll keep you safely occupied below deck."  He laughs a deep rumbling laugh, "leave the fighting to slaves and mercenaries, that's the civilized way.  That's the 'civilized' way to get your revenge."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 14, 2009)

City…

Sitting in the corner with a tankard of ale in his hand the large man laughed good naturedly with the others that shared his table.  The group weren’t necessarily friends but companions to share camaraderie with on a dull evening.  His chair was tilted back, supported only by the back two legs as his boisterous laughter rang out.  That was until the door opened and some new people walked into the room.

Dropping his chair down, he let his laughter die along with the others around him.  They watched the newcomers approach the beast sitting on the floor.  Raising an eyebrow he sipped on the ale a bit more as watched them, wondering if he would be able to make some coins this evening.  

Dungeon…

“We could…”  Heather said rubbing the back of her neck as she looked down.  “That won’t necessarily solve the problem.  You see that thing isn’t at the bottom.  And, I think we have a few levels between us and the bottom.”  she looks around them as her eyes fell on Kurgan and she smirked.  “I vote we let the dwarf go first.”


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2009)

Lyn - City (and a nightmare)

Lyn was stretching his arms and yawning. 


> Cissinei thought for a moment, "I sleep however...sometimes sitting, sometimes with Poe on top of my head...sometimes *nude*,"



He suddenly seemed to choke. "gkk!!" 

-_nude_, NUDE, *NudE*, NUUUDEEE, Nude- 

The words echoed in Lyn's mind like they were encased in an empty cave. (lol)
He turned his head to Cissy, as pale as paper. In his mind, Lyn was doing the following: :WOW 

*Time froze for Lyn. Yeah, like the spell... *

//Inside Lyn's head// 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Good Lyn and Evil Lyn sat in a round table with the rest of Lyns: Pyromaniac Lyn was lighting some matches with a disturbing smile; Common Sense Lyn was missing from his spot, as usual; Egocentric Lyn was in his chair looking at a picture of himself winking (from the best angle, of course); and Greedy Lyn was reviewing for the 11230th time how many gold was in the Bag of Holding. 

GL (good Lyn): I think we all know what are we here today. Do you all got the Memo?

EL (Evil Lyn): I don't care who got the Memo. GUYS, TONIGHT WE FUCK!  *raises his hands in victory*

GL: NO!... we are going to take this in a Democratic way.

PyroLyn: Uh! uh! *raises hand* IM HOT.

EL: See!?

GL: Is because your sleeve is burning! Take his matches away! dammit!

PyroLyn: Niiiiiceeee~ *looks at his sleeve in flames* *0*

EgoLyn: Gimme that.  You are going to ruin your clothes!

PyroLyn: but... BUT 

GL: ORDER ORDER! C'mon guys! This IS serious! We can't screw up again like last time!

EL: ...AAAND who's fault was that?

*Everyone turns to EgoLyn* 

EgoLyn: Oh yes! PLEASE! Keep pointing your dirty fingers at me! You all were too busy fighting each other so* I *had to take a decision. FORGIVE ME for being ME!

EL: Nah, nah, you are fine. You told her the truth! She needs to know her PLACE! She's just a bookworm! She knows jack shit about power and killing GODS. :GAR

GL: I CAN'T DO THIS ALONE, YOU KNOW! 

EL: You can always allow me to-

GL: And have Elena rip our balls out? Common Sense doesn't need to be here to tell us THAT!

*Everyone nods*

EL: You are no fun. 

GreedLyn: And besides... remember she is Dee's sister! 

EL: YEAAAH  ~~

GL: fuck you

EL: That's what IM TRYING but you JUST KEEP COCK BLOCKING ME!! DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY THINGS WE COULD DO RIGHT NOW!? She's actually throwing herself at us and you ARE THINKING IT!? DID I MISS THE MEMO!? ARE WE A BUNCH OF ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!?

EgoLyn: Erh--

*Everyone* DON'T ANSWER THAT!

EguLyn: D': 

GreedLyn: I mean, how hard can this be? We should be looking at the pros and cons of this. Pros?

EL: WE FUCK. :ho

PL: Uh! Uh! I like that.

GreedLyn: Cons?

GL: Elena and maybe Dee cut our balls, and maybe give them to us to eat. 

EgoLyn: I really have a problem with that.

EL: What a bunch of wusses!






((CONTINUES DOWN))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2009)

((... The plot thickness...)) 


*Spoiler*: __ 




GreedLyn: Besides there's also the thing about babies. I don't like babies, they cost a lot of money. 

EgoLyn: A little Lyn running around? That's more awesome than just one Lyn. 

EL: FOR THE NINE HELLS! What's the deal with that! If she gets a baby that's her fucking problem! She's a wizard, she should have some spells for that. Besides, we are going to kill a god and get some Sweet power from that. ONE baby is not making us stay!

GL: Speak for yourself.  

EL: Unless you can split our body into, IT WONT HAPPEN. I'm taking him to fight and I have the others with me. RIGHT? More Money!

GreedLyn: YAY!

EL: More Fame!

EgoLyn: YEAH! 

EL: More EXPLOUSHIONS!

PyroLyn: YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

EL: HA! In your face! :ho

GL: They wont like you. *points at EgoLyn*

EgoLyn: !

GL: They wont give you Money. *points at GreedLyn*

GreedLyn: !

GL: They wont- *points at PyroLyn*.....erh..... 

PyroLyn: 

GL: Ok, Ok...... I have 3 against 2! Common sense wouldn't allow anything like this. I want to go to heaven you know! To that fiery place where Azure has all the brass dragons and sorcerers.

EL: You sure you're not confusing places right? 

GL: No. 

EL: You are so full of shit. If you really do as Azure says, you would fuck her. 

GL: Im NOT fucking her. I would have to make LOVE. Something you really don't know anything about. 

EL: Blah blah blah... FAAAAAG

EgoLyn: So... what do we say? Im sure whatever we say is ok. Is ME who's talking.

GL: ....

GreedLyn: ....

EL: ......

PyroLyn: *Raises hand* Oh OH! I KNOW!

GL:  What?

PyroLyn: We should lit some candles!

*Everyone blinks* 

GL: Thats...that's a pretty good idea... is kind of romantic.

EL: Yeah, chicks fall for that pretty easy.

EgoLyn: And I look better at candlelight!

Greedy: Good, I would only need to use a couple of spells.

PyroLyn: Do I get my matches back?? ??

GL: Ok, give him the matches.

*EgoLyn throws the matches back*

EL: DIBS ON THE RIGHT EYE! *runs away*

EgoLyn: Dibs on the left eye! That's my best side!

GreedLyn: FUCK! Not if I get there first!

GL: HEY! WAIT! NO! *runs*

PyroLyn: Teeheee~! *follows happily with a lit match*

CommonSense Lyn: Aaaaah.... Sorry to be late guys! That last taco was really.... Uh... Guys? *echoes* GUYS?




//Back in reality//
*Time Flows again*

Lyn blinked again. 
He open his mouth to say something but nothing came out. He was still pale and looked around a little nervously. Almost without a thought his hands moved to make small cantrip... a couple of candles appeared near them. The light was warm and nice.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

*Merc Hall*

Anika Mell leaned against the back wall, watching the female Captain--what had the man said? Of a ship?--move from the brute to a more sophisticated man. She was either seducing him or bargaining with him. Possibly both. Anika didn't care; the one who had called himself Barbaneth had mentioned they had means of transport, and that was all she needed to know. She slowly began moving towards him, waiting for his conversation with the massive man to end.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Garag snorts slightly, "it's revenge then.  Revenge always has a message with it, though most of the time they don't live long enough to act on the message."
> 
> "As to what you want, I wouldn't worry about it.  Your Captain seems set on hiring strength of arms, I'm sure she'll keep you safely occupied below deck."  He laughs a deep rumbling laugh, "leave the fighting to slaves and mercenaries, that's the civilized way.  That's the 'civilized' way to get your revenge."





tsundere said:


> *Merc Hall*
> 
> Anika Mell leaned against the back wall, watching the female Captain--what had the man said? Of a ship?--move from the brute to a more sophisticated man. She was either seducing him or bargaining with him. Possibly both. Anika didn't care; the one who had called himself Barbaneth had mentioned they had means of transport, and that was all she needed to know. She slowly began moving towards him, waiting for his conversation with the massive man to end.



Dee was still talking with the man over a price for Garag and Barbaneth talked with him still, chuckling at the comment made about being below decks, "I've seen enough war in my time, I have a daughter now...I would gladly stay behind and watch her more if I could." 

This is where Anika saw her opening.

*The Hut *
As the candles appeared around them, Cissinei giggled, "You realize that trick only works on those non-arcane girls. I know how to do that too..." Cissinei stood up, looking slightly more confident and very groggy. She glanced down at Lyn and started to back towards the one of the rooms, "...why not come over here and show me something I haven't seen before." 

The hut was divided into smaller rooms (as the spell had some concept of privacy) and she hit the door to the room pushing it open waiting there and looking back at Lyn before heading inside.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2009)

There was small annoyed voice in the back of his mind. _-stupid. GO. NO. WAIT. ASK HER FIRST!- _Suddenly common sense had reappeared in his head. _-ASK HER HOW FAR (MORON!)-_

"Of course" he said to Cissy with a fixed smile in his face. "wha-what do you have in mind?" _-dont screw it, DONT-_ "I guess you are... ready for... whatever you want?"  _-nice and smooth, NICE AND SMOOTH-_


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee was still talking with the man over a price for Garag and Barbaneth talked with him still, chuckling at the comment made about being below decks, "I've seen enough war in my time, I have a daughter now...I would gladly stay behind and watch her more if I could."
> 
> This is where Anika saw her opening.



Anika stepped forward, sliding into the conversation. That was the trick of it. _Don't hesitate, don't falter. You have every right to talk to them. Every right and more._

"A daughter?" she asked. "Daughters are precious. Where are you going that she can't follow?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> There was small annoyed voice in the back of his mind. _-stupid. GO. NO. WAIT. ASK HER FIRST!- _Suddenly common sense had reappeared in his head. _-ASK HER HOW FAR (MORON!)-_
> 
> "Of course" he said to Cissy with a fixed smile in his face. "wha-what do you have in mind?" _-dont screw it, DONT-_ "I guess you are... ready for... whatever you want?"  _-nice and smooth, NICE AND SMOOTH-_



Cissinei sighed and rolled her eyes, "If I have to ask again, I sure as Hell won't be, now get your ass over here..." she seemed to be channeling a bit of Dee



tsundere said:


> Anika stepped forward, sliding into the conversation. That was the trick of it. _Don't hesitate, don't falter. You have every right to talk to them. Every right and more._
> 
> "A daughter?" she asked. "Daughters are precious. Where are you going that she can't follow?"



Barbaneth glanced to the side, the woman looked completely out of place here. He spoke as if she had been there all along, "She's only three, she can't really go any of the places we go."


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Barbaneth glanced to the side, the woman looked completely out of place here. He spoke as if she had been there all along, "She's only three, she can't really go any of the places we go."



Anika almost unknowingly straightened her back and crossed her arms, rising to her full (though still short) height."And where are the places you go? I'm seeking for a group willing to escort me to Whitefall, and you look as if you might be capable."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Anika almost unknowingly straightened her back and crossed her arms, rising to her full (though still short) height."And where are the places you go? I'm seeking for a group willing to escort me to Whitefall, and you look as if you might be capable."


((You should probably pick a darker color or just go with black, I use colors cause I have 4 people to write for and sometimes other NPCs)) 

Dee idled back over to Barbaneth's side, "Whitefall? We could get you there and in a bit of luxury, for sure...but we might not be headed straight that way."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2009)

He almost stumbled across the 'living room' towards Cissy's room. There was some real panic but there was this hidden force driving him forward. _-C'mon! DONT BE A WUSS. Just do as she says! THEY CANT BLAME YOU FOR DOING WHAT SHE SAYS!... Right?-_ There was a silence in his mind until he arrived at the door. Then, there was no turning back. _-Teehee~-_


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((You should probably pick a darker color or just go with black, I use colors cause I have 4 people to write for and sometimes other NPCs))
> 
> Dee idled back over to Barbaneth's side, "Whitefall? We could get you there and in a bit of luxury, for sure...but we might not be headed straight that way."



((oops I'm on the Sasuke skin and forgot pink doesn't show up that well on the others, I'll fix it))

Anika eyed the returning woman and nodded. "As long as we get there in good time, I have nothing to complain about. When do you set off?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2009)

soulnova said:


> He almost stumbled across the 'living room' towards Cissy's room. There was some real panic but there was this hidden force driving him forward. _-C'mon! DONT BE A WUSS. Just do as she says! THEY CANT BLAME YOU FOR DOING WHAT SHE SAYS!... Right?-_ There was a silence in his mind until he arrived at the door. Then, there was no turning back. _-Teehee~-_







tsundere said:


> ((oops I'm on the Sasuke skin and forgot pink doesn't show up that well on the others, I'll fix it))
> 
> Anika eyed the returning woman and nodded. "As long as we get there in good time, I have nothing to complain about. When do you set off?"



"Won't be for a while now," Dee stepped forward to shake the girl's hand, "Captain Dierdre Saint John, at your service--I would like to see to it that you and your goods arrive safely at their destination, although what exactly is it you're transporting?"


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Won't be for a while now," Dee stepped forward to shake the girl's hand, "Captain Dierdre Saint John, at your service--I would like to see to it that you and your goods arrive safely at their destination, although what exactly is it you're transporting?"



Anika hesitated for a minute and then took the woman's hand, her pale fingers minutely shaking.

"I'm pleased to meet you, Deirdre Saint John. As for what's being transported; myself of course. Beyond that I'm not really able to say, but it's nothing of any concern. I look forward to a safe journey with you."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 15, 2009)

*Dungeon -- Rebecca
*
_
?We could?? Heather said rubbing the back of her neck as she looked down. ?That won?t necessarily solve the problem. You see that thing isn?t at the bottom. And, I think we have a few levels between us and the bottom.? she looks around them as her eyes fell on Kurgan and she smirked. ?I vote we let the dwarf go first.?_

"Ya hear that Kurgan?" quipped the bard.  "The elf says we ought to send the dwarf first.  I guess we all know who the most resilient among us is then.  I'd offer to go first, but your Ax--it is bigger."

*The City Hiring Hall -- Sebastian*

Sebastian had been a bit too tired to say much until now.  "Well..." he commented, looking at Garag "...Dee seems to have gotten distracted.  I can't say that fellow looks anything less than dangerous.  Reminds me of someone.  Anyhow..." he looked to Lucas "...do you contract by job, or by week, month?  I think we might need one more..." (An opening for Kuno's 2nd character)  

He ran a finger down the welded seam that ran down one side of his plate armor.  It was evident that whatever had made the cut had nearly cut the Cleric in half.  "Someone to deal with things that can do -that-

Sebastian hoped that by using his somewhat acquired leadership and diplomatic skills he might influence Lucas to give them a marginally better deal.

Diplomacy: 1d20+13
16+13 = 29


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 15, 2009)

*Dungeon - Kurgan*
Kurgan snorted before speaking, "yeah, I figured it'd end up that way anyway.  Might as well get on with it.  At least it sounds like they'll be a beasty at the bottom to hammer on."  Kurgan will take another moment to ensure his armor is secure and start down the stairs cautiously.



*Mercenary Hall - Garag*
As the others negotiate Garag leans back and resumes his observations of the room.  Master Lucas would let him know if they end up hiring until then they were at best an interesting distraction.

The man Barbaneth spoke of vengeance, the less disciplined of the reasons he was hired.  Personal battles were ugly things, especially when they used others as weapons.  Were it up to him he'd avoid this.

He shook his head to dismiss such thoughts, it was Master Lucas' decision  who and when he fights no need to waste his time contemplating it.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2009)

((Do we take Leumus lit the rock??))
Elena- Tomb

Elena take out her composite longbow and cover Kurgan's back. 

-------------

Lyn - City

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jV2Mjc_kkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2009)

*The Tomb*
((Forgot Luemus is indisposed right now))
The Druid lights the path downward and Madeleine begins to descend after Kurgan and warns the others, "The sound we heard might be a phantom noise to lure us into a trap of some sort." But as they round the corner they spot something standing on the flat platform that connects each group of stairs, actually several somethings. 

It appeared to be a group of Orc and Human skeletons. 

*Mercenary Hall *
((didn't plan on actually having to have Lucas talk or exchanging any real money for the whole deal)) 
Dee didn't know who to handle first, she spoke to Anika first, "Well I guess we can deal with something of a secret transport for the right price..."

After that she sighed, "Garag, it would seem that we've secured a contract for you...it looks like you're working for us now."


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Mercenary Hall *
> ((didn't plan on actually having to have Lucas talk or exchanging any real money for the whole deal))
> Dee didn't know who to handle first, she spoke to Anika first, "Well I guess we can deal with something of a secret transport for the right price..."
> 
> After that she sighed, "Garag, it would seem that we've secured a contract for you...it looks like you're working for us now."



Anika nodded, trying not to betray any insecurity. 

"I'll make sure you are well compensated. I won't be any trouble, don't worry."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 15, 2009)

Listening to the new group speak Trajan grinned when he heard they needed another body.  ‘Its been fun but it’s time to move on.’ He thought as he tossed back the last of his drink and stood from his chair.  He nodded to the group around him stretched, his sinewy muscles flexing, before walking toward the group.  Giving the beast on the floor a wide berth, Trajan approached.  “I hear you are in need of one more soul.  Trajan Tiberius is the name and if you are in need of muscle I will help you along.”  He grins at the group though letting his eyes travel up Dee a bit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2009)

*Merc hall*
Barbaneth walked over, taking Anika's hand and giving a polite shake, "I'm Barbaneth, pleasure to make your acquaintance."

When Trajan yelled out there were others screaming , Dee nodded, "It looks like I have become a pretty popular new employer." Dee glanced around the room seeing that Trajan was nearby and looked enthusiastic enough about joining, "You there...have you ever been aboard an airship?" she asked Trajan.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2009)

Elena - Tomb

Without a second thought, Elena had Nusintia already in her hand "Didn't actually expected to find those in here..." she smiled at Kurgan and prepared herself to destroy these skeletons.

 Elena Initiative [1d20+7] => [10,7] = (17)
 Total Hit Points:94
 Armor Class: 22
 Flat Footed: 19
 Touch: 13
 Fortitude save: +9
 Reflex save: +6
 Will save: +8


Elena will stand her ground at the stair so the skeletons dont get upstairs. (remember, Elena has combat reflexes x3 and also Great Cleave)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [18,16] = (34) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [4,10,2,1] = (17)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+11] => [2,11] = (13)
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [5,10,5,5] = (25)
: -------------------------------------
Round 2
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [8,16] = (24) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [6,10,3,2] = (21)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+11] => [8,11] = (19)
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [5,10,4,4] = (23)
: -------------------------------------
Round 3
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [9,16] = (25) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [7,10,3,6] = (26)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+11] => [10,11] = (21)
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [3,10,3,5] = (21)
: -------------------------------------
Round 4
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [3,16] = (19) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [3,10,6,6] = (25)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+11] => [18,11] = (29)
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [2,10,6,3] = (21)
: -------------------------------------
Round 5
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [8,16] = (24) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [2,10,3,3] = (18)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+11] => [14,11] = (25)
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [5,10,4,1] = (20)




Cleave Attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [12,16] = (28) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [6,10,3,1] = (20)
: -------------------------
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [18,16] = (34) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [6,10,2,1] = (19)
: -------------------------
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [7,16] = (23) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [1,10,2,1] = (14)
: -------------------------
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [5,16] = (21) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [4,10,3,6] = (23)
: -------------------------
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [16,16] = (32) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [5,10,2,2] = (19)
: -------------------------
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [6,16] = (22) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [1,10,4,4] = (19)
: -------------------------
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [17,16] = (33) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [8,10,6,1] = (25)
: -------------------------
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [15,16] = (31) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [2,10,6,5] = (23)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tomb battle - There are a lot of skeletons, too many to quickly count but at least 20. 

*Initiative:*
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)

*Maddy Attacks:
Round 1:*
1d20+12 → [16,12] = (28)
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)
*Round 2:*
1d20+12 → [17,12] = (29)
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
*Round 3:*
1d20+12 → [9,12] = (21)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
*Round 4:*
1d20+12 → [13,12] = (25)
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)
*Round 5:*
1d20+12 → [2,12] = (14)
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)

*Maddy Damage:
Round 1:*
1d10+5 → [9,5] = (14)
1d6 → [2] = (2) [ice]
1d10+5 → [5,5] = (10)
1d6 → [4] = (4) [ice]
*Round 2:*
1d10+5 → [10,5] = (15)
1d6 → [1] = (1) [ice]
1d10+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d6 → [3] = (3) [ice]
*Round 3:*
1d10+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d6 → [4] = (4) [ice]
1d10+5 → [5,5] = (10)
1d6 → [1] = (1) [ice]
*Round 4:*
1d10+5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d6 → [5] = (5) [ice]
1d10+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d6 → [3] = (3) [ice]
*Round 5:*
1d10+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d6 → [6] = (6) [ice]
1d10+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d6 → [6] = (6) [ice]


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 16, 2009)

((I must have hit a lucky streak, Its late so I'll only post round 1 for now.))
Initiative 
18+5=23

Glenn moved near front as his nimbus of light engulfed him in the form a bright spiritual flame. Holding out his hand and says, "Souls who have long lost shed your mortal coils! Tremble before the flame of the soul of men, or become as dust in the wind!"

Turn Undead check
20 (dice) + 4 (charisma) = 24

6 (dice) + 10 (Modified Cleric level) + 4 (Charisma) = 20 Hit Dice

Glenn turns up to 20 Hit dice worth of Undead within 60 feet of himself and are able to see him. Any undead turned with fewer than 5 Hit Dice are destroyed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After that she sighed, "Garag, it would seem that we've secured a contract for you...it looks like you're working for us now."


*Garag - Merc Hall*
Garag nodded silently and slowly rose to his feet.  At his full height, over 9 feet, he was an imposing figure.  He paused a moment to strap the heavy flail to his back before turning to Dee.  "I am yours to command then.  Your enemies shall be helpless before me."



*Kurgan - Tomb*
"I've a trick to fighting skeletons with an axe.  Ye just hit them extra hard, bone cuts easily enough then."  He moved forward axe at the ready to provide the demonstration.

He'll keep near Elena hopefully blocking the back ranks from the brunt of them.

HP: 156/156
AC: 25 / FF: 20 / Touch: 15
Fort: +14 (+2 against poison) (+2 against spells)
Ref: +4 (+2 against spells)
Will: +7 (+2 against spells)

Initiative:
1d20+2
2+2 = 4 (It's tradition)



*Spoiler*: __ 




Attacks (Combat Expertese +5):
1d20+12
18+12 = 30
1d20+7
7+7 = 14

1d20+12
12+12 = 24
1d20+7
20+7 = 27 (Autohit)

1d20+12
16+12 = 28
1d20+7
5+7 = 12

1d20+12
5+12 = 17
1d20+7
14+7 = 21

1d20+12
12+12 = 24
1d20+7
17+7 = 24



Damages:
3d6+17
1,4,6+17 = 28

3d6+17
2,5,1+17 = 25

3d6+17
6,5,6+17 = 34

3d6+17
5,6,1+17 = 29

3d6+17
3,2,2+17 = 24

3d6+17
3,3,4+17 = 27

3d6+17
2,3,6+17 = 28

3d6+17
2,1,2+17 = 22

3d6+17
2,5,6+17 = 30

3d6+17
2,5,1+17 = 25




Damn, lots of "crits" this time but against things Kurgan can't crit against.

Yet.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 16, 2009)

City…

“But of course.”  Trajan grins at Dee making sure he was in her line of sight before someone else could step up and get in his way.

Dungeon…

“I knew I was right with the dwarf going first.”  Heather mumbled pulling an arrow.

HP: 70
AC: 20 
Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3) 

Initiative:
1d20+5
5+5 = 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Longbow Attack 1d20+15 
1d20+15
6+15 = 21

1d20+15
18+15 = 33

1d20+15
19+15 = 34

1d20+15
10+15 = 25

1d20+15
2+15 = 17

Longbow Damage 1d8+3 
1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
7+3 = 10

1d8+3
7+3 = 10

1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
4+3 = 7

Rapid Shot
Attack 
1d20+15
15+15 = 30

1d20+15
18+15 = 33

1d20+15
8+15 = 23

1d20+15
5+15 = 20

1d20+15
10+15 = 25

Damage 
1d8+3
3+3 = 6

1d8+3
3+3 = 6

1d8+3
5+3 = 8

1d8+3
3+3 = 6

1d8+3
3+3 = 6


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2009)

*The Dungeon*
Madeleine gets her shot off, killing two of the skeletons. By the time that Glenn starts his turning attempt the monsters have hardly even notice you enough to attack and the moment they all do a wave of positive energy emitted from the Paladin wipes the undead creatures out. 

When the air clears there is nothing left except for their shattered corpses and bits of bone. The stairwell is clear down to the next level where the steps round the corner.

Madeleine sighed, "Glad to see someone remembered you could do that...I certainty hadn't..." 

*Meeting Hall*
Dee nods, "Well it seems that we have what we need here." 

With the Garag, Anika and Trajan in tow the group makes their way around through the Elven city and back toward the small hut Cissinei prepared only hours ago. 

"It's not much, but there's enough room for all and in the morning we can head back to the airship," Dee reached the hut passing Saxton as she walked. 

He nodded to her. 

"This is Saxton," Dee explained, "He's my sister's...magical...holy zombie...guardian...its a complicated issue really." 

Dee pressed the door to the hut open but finds no one in the common room except a sleeping Poe and a sleeping Maggie. (Poe and Maggie are a cat and mouse respectively)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2009)

Lyn - The end of his days... I mean, City.

Lyn technically jumped when he heard Dee entering the hut. _"oh GOD"_ he moved his lips but no sound came out. "rope trick rope trick rope trick" he whispered as he moved his arms hysterical at Cissy. He tried to gather his clothes especially his TELEPORTING BOOTS. ""


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 17, 2009)

Sebastian entered the hut and yawned.  "Well I suppose the rest have taken to bed, like the cat.  It isn't a bad idea really.  We should probably set out for the airship tomorrow."

*Rebecca -- Tomb of Death, Destruction, Devastation, and whatnot.*

She looked to Heather.  "He always that shiny?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2009)

*The Elven City Hut*
Cissinei moved rather calmly, "I wouldn't worry too much about Dee," she said still sitting under the covers of the bed. She fiddled with her clothes trying to get them back on but not seeming to be in anything resembling a hurry. "We can probably expect a bit of a lecture from the Cleric..." she said.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 17, 2009)

Dungeon…

“Only when he is excited.”  Heather chuckled reaching down and patting Coia.  “It lends a different…perspective on things.”  Her eyes narrowed then at the bard.  “Don’t get any ideas…”  


City…

“Right.  Thanks…”  Trajan raises an eyebrow at Saxton then walks in and tosses his pack down and spreads out his bedroll and lays down staring at the ceiling.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 17, 2009)

Sebastian had no intent on lecturing anyone at that moment.  He was too tired, and didn't care enough.  "Buggerall..."  he went to find a place to lie down.

*Rebecca  -- The Tomb*_
“Only when he is excited.” Heather chuckled reaching down and patting Coia. “It lends a different…perspective on things.” Her eyes narrowed then at the bard. “Don’t get any ideas…”_

"Oh I've got lots of ideas" Rebecca replied.  "Unfortunately most of them are unlikely to come to fruition any time soon."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Glenn - The Tomb*

Triumphantly turning to Madeline he said, "I am not as good at it as Sabastian, but I can cover in a pinch! I'll stay in the front. The builders of tombs like these often lay traps along the way, given the number of Skeletons they likely _are_ the intended trap for area. Whoever built this tomb probably meant for only Necromancers able to control the undead to be able to travel threw these parts safely. If that is the case, then whoever this tomb is built for is likely among the undead as well."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 17, 2009)

*Rebecca -- The Tomb*

"Or they could have just used skeletons, because skeletons don't rot easily."  She reached down and picked up a skull that hadn't been destroyed by the burst of energy from Glenn.  "You know, I always wondered why I never saw skeletons in theatre.  You could make a mint with an entourage of singing & dancing skeletons.  Course, the Pelorites probably wouldn't take too kindly to that."

Rebecca stuck two fingers into the rear of the skull and moved the jaw up and down with her thumb, making a puppet of it.  "Hi.  I'm a Pelorite Cleric.  I'm as boring as hell and like staring into the sun, and long sermons on the beach."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2009)

Elena- Tomb

Elena turned half her smile down with Rebecca's representation. "We shouldn't be...ehem... playing around with these remains". she said as she walked to check this floor.

search 1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13) 

If there's nothing else she will press onward.


----------------

Lyn - City

Lyn looked at the door hoping everything was right. He will wait until the rest is sleep to leave Cissy's room as silently a as possible. He sat at the edge of the bed "Uh... was it good for you?" he blinked twice at her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2009)

*The Tomb*
Madeleine smiled at the thought of skeletons in theater, "A friend of mine, a young Wizard had a skeleton and she used to make him dance and play and just basically act out." 

The stairs descended down and moved around toward the bottom of the cave floor. From the outside the building hadn't looked terribly huge, perhaps most of it was underground?

After a moment of thinking about Glenn's comment Madeleine said, "Weren't we told this place had been here to contain some great weapon against evil--why would it be a place for Necromancers then?" 

The rest of the stairwell seemed to be clear. 

*EXP 300*

*The Elven City in the Hut*
Because of how the hut is set up, no one can actually lay their eyes on Cissinei or Lyn just yet. They're in a separate room. She looks at Lyn after he asks her how it was and just nervously smiles and brushes her hair away from her face. When Cissinei is dressed (yet she takes a moment because she is still kind of nervous to be seen without clothes even by Lyn), she just ventures back out of the room.

Avoiding eye contact and acting as nonchalantly as possible, yet still looking somewhat flustered, she walks over to where Poe lays and rubs the cats back, "How did it go at the guild hall?" asked Cissinei, "Or whatever the place you went was?" she asked. "Looks like you had some success."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2009)

Lyn - City

Lyn stood in there for a second looking through the edge of the door. He will try to aim his teleport boots to the entrance of the hut, behind everyone else, as he had just arrived. *poof* ((SHUSHIN NO JUSTSU!))

"Oh, Hi guys! Did you..." he looked at Trajan, Anika and specially Garag. "well, I guess it went fine"

As a note. His long blonde hair was a mess.

((Anika: Lyn is a sorcerer and he's a bishie.... he looks kinda girly))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2009)

*Elven City Hut*
Upon seeing Lyn come through the front door Cissinei tries to resist the urge to slap her hand over her face in embarrassment. She tired to motion for him to do something and fix his hair by motioning to her own head, albeit while talking again so that no one noticed, "So are you going to introduce our new...friends?" Cissinei looked at Garag puzzled at that point. 

Dee yawned, "Pardon...oh yes, this is Anika, that right there is Trajan and the ray of sunshine over there is Garag," she paused, "This is my sister Cissinei and her boy-toy Lyn...the cat is Poe and the mouse is Maggie..." she yawned through out her speech. 

"I've got to get to bed, far too tired for anything else right now but anyone can sleep where they like--though I suggest you don't sleep in that room because Lyn and Cissinei shagged in there." 

Without another word Dee walked over to where her pack was and removed her scabbards and climbed into the bed falling asleep almost instantly.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2009)

Lyn - embarrassment

Lyn looked at Cissy and touched his own hair. His ponytail was halfway through his left ear. _"Oh fuck"_ he whispered as he took off the ponytail and left his hair flowing naturally. 

He snapped angrily at Dee "HEY!? TOY BOY!? Careful with that you say!" and then he gulped at the 'shag' mention. !
"I... I....I... I... I..." his head turned red like a tomato. "ack"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2009)

*The Elven City - Hut*
"I've been _round the corner_ enough to know when someone else recently has," Dee's eyes were closed and she was facing toward the wall as she spoke, "I honestly don't care as long as you don't hurt my sister's feelings, get her pregnant or wake me up to give the gory details...now if you'd like to argue about this boy-toy rubbish, can we do it in the morning?" 

Cissinei just turned red and walked for the door of the room where she had previously been, "I'm going to go in there..." 

Barbaneth gave Lyn a hardy slap on the back, "Good on you, mate," he said with a smile that seemed too jolly and congratulatory.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 17, 2009)

Anika blushed, but walked over to where Lyn stood and offered him her hand.

*"H-hello,"* she stammered. *"Nice to meet you. Um, I'm glad to be traveling with you."*

She trailed off for a minute, seemingly at a loss for what to say.

*"Where should I put my stuff?"*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2009)

*The Elven City - Hut*
Barbaneth simply instructed her, "Anywhere, there's not really a designated sleeping spot." 

He walked over to find his own place near the door but asked back over his shoulder and to no one in particular, "Since Saxton doesn't have to sleep and he seems to have taken up the watch...do we have to worry about that?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 17, 2009)

*Elven City - Garag*
Garag grunted a response at the introductions.  He was sure time would come to figure out who was who in the group later.  He stoops as he enters the shelter and picks an empty spot in the main room.  Taking great care he removes his weapons and armor, beneath the fine mithral armor he wears little more than rags patched together to fit his great form.

He sits comfortably and waits, apparently not ready to sleep yet.


*Ruins - Kurgan*
"Skeletons could mean any number of things.  Necromancy is a common answer but it could be some sort of curse.  There's supposed to be a weapon against the gods here right?  Maybe some god took offense against whoever built this place."  Kurgan shrugged, "it doesn't matter much, the immediate threat is dealt with, we should worry about keeping our guard up for what's in front of us."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 18, 2009)

"I may be wrong, but I doubt any god had much to do with this. The people in the Land of Aaron live there because they angered someone who was so powerful that moved three whole armies to a completely different continent, mabye even from to a different world. It wasn't a god they angered though, it was a man."

"In any case, if I where a vengeful god. I'd probably sink the tomb holding the weapon that could kill me so deep within the muck in the swamp out there that the odds anybody ever locating the tomb would be close to nothing. Assuming of course that I wasn't powerful enough to simply destroy the weapon myself, and if I wasn't, I would seriously begin to question if I was even a god in the first place."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 18, 2009)

*The City -- Sebastian*
The Cleric sounded like he was sawing through a tree in his sleep.  His player would go into more detail about how the Cleric's chest rose and fell as he dreamt happy dreams of annihilating hordes of undead with fire from heaven, but it would be largely a waste of time and text.  Tomorrow he had some scrying to do.

*The Tomb -- Rebecca*

"Doesn't have to be a curse to have skeletons.  Maybe they were just custodians?  Anyways, I read on that altar thing a word that...looked something like a symbol representing an ancient word for "seal."  Arcana isn't my strong point--I'm more of a history buff Glenn, but a seal can either keep something out or _it can keep something in_."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2009)

*The Elven City Hut*
Dee was passed out, breathing heavily as she lay there on top of the covers with her boots half on. Barbaneth was laying his sleeping gear out and rubbing them down to the bed when Cissinei stepped back out of the room, "Lyn are you going to sleep out here or in the room here?" she asked suddenly seeming as if she were very tired, "I feel pretty drained." 

Barbaneth looked to Garag as he readied his things for sleep, "First night in a long time I'll be sleeping without the warmth of my wife here next to me," he said absently, "It's a shame really." 

*The Tomb - Mournland*
Madeleine held her tongue as they neared the bottom of the steps and stepped off onto the stone floor. There was a dampness on the rocks that made them slightly slippery and it was darker here than it previously had been. 

The few torches that were left cast a shimmer upon the rock of the floor and ceiling and the cavern extended down in a long tunnel that for all purposes looked to be natural, like it was part of a larger cave network. Somewhere the sound of running water could be heard and soon it was found. A waterfall cascaded down a wall and ran across the floor in a low crevice and moved over to a deep pool on the opposite side of the cave. 

Pellegri dripped down close to the water and hovered above it, "Tenia?" she called. "This does seem just like home...remember Elena? Lady Tenia?" Pellegri is all too excited about something most of the party has no recollection of. 

The hallway goes on for a little way ahead but its end can be seen and it turns there. Ahead there is the sound of more rushing water, louder this time and more vivid.

When the party moves ahead into the the turn at the corridor they find a huge, underground aqueduct extending up to the rocks above them and down into an abyss. Countless gallons of water rush past in different directions and mist down on them.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2009)

Elena - Tomb

"Yes Pellegri, I remember" she gave her a little smile as she watched the waterfall. She was more intrigued by the abyss. "I hope that doesn't take us to the real abyss" she commented half joking. 

---------------

Lyn- City

Lyn doubted for a second, but finally decided to move along with Cissy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2009)

*Ruins - Kurgan*
"Meh, it doesn't matter why they were there.  They've been dealt with and we'll deal with any more that come in the future."  Kurgan grumbled as they moved forward.


*Elven City - Garag*
Garag watched the others idly as they made ready for sleep staying awake presumably lost in thought for some time.  Finally as the hours grew late the laid down to rest.


*Spoiler*: _Die roll that doesn't mean anything, honest_ 




1d20+3
1+3 = 4




Soon after falling asleep Garag begins to fidget, tossing and turning and mumbling in giant.  Even to those fluent it is mostly incoherent, mutters about burning chains and various other tortures.  After a short time his fit passes however it repeats at odd intervals until morning.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2009)

*The Tomb*
The ruins were crumbling, the aqueducts were leaking the water out of their sides that coursed through them. The room was massive and the water dripped and ran furiously. Madeleine progressed slowly, "This all looks a little old and rickety." 

On the opposite side of the room there was a huge opening leading into another section. The water ran to and from the walls, through a system of holes. 

1d100 → [1] = (1)
(what are the fucking odds)

Halfway across the bridge, the ground gave out and the party tumbled down into the darkness. 

*The Hut *
Eventually the entire party gets to sleep and morning comes without incident. Although the next morning brings something particularly new for them in this region, its snowing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2009)

*City - Garag*
Garag rose slowly in the morning, his glowing eyes were bloodshot and he generally looked weary despite his sleep.  Irregardless of this fact he sorted his things and carefully made ready for the day, taking care that his weapons and armor were ready for whatever would come.

Once fitted he left the shelter, he paid the snow little mind (not sure if this is unusual or not to the area).

((Not sure what I can post with Kurgan, since you didn't really give us much to go with as to where he fell...))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

*Elven City*
To the other locals, this isn't a strange occurrence but it is the first snowfall of the year. Dee trembled as she awoke to the frigid air that filled the hut, she glanced around at the others, "Anyone else know it was going to get this cold?" she drew the blanket up around her thin frame.

*... - The Mournland? *
An undetermined amount of time later on a rocky shore of an underground river, the party awakens. Battered and soaked, they lay in the dimly lit cave not sure exactly how far from the objective and the secret weapon they are. The sound of rushing water fills the air.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Hut: Anika*


Despite not being a morning person, Anika surprised herself by getting up before noon without someone awakening her, but as she stretched out and felt the cold air, realized why.

*"No idea,"* she mumbled in reply to Dee's half-heard question and dressed quickly under her blankets. Walking to the door of the hut, she propped it open an inch and looked about.

Snow. As long as she'd been here, it hadn't snowed. Noting Garag outside, she felt safe in venturing out, flakes crunching under her feet. Leaning against one of the hut walls, she enjoyed the fresh air.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Hut*
Dee followed Anika out, "Yes, its good to get out while you can," she noted, "That hut of ours isn't so much a hut as a magic spell that my sister cooked up...eventually it would wear off leaving the lot of us outside in the cold."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2009)

*Kurgan - Mournland(?)*
Kurgan pulled himself to his feat shaking water from his head and armor, "bah, water and Dwarves don't mix."  He'd check around and make sure the others were here and okay.

"Anyone have any idea where we ended up?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

*... - The Mournland*
At the sound of a voice Madeleine stirred against the rocks and lifted herself up. Her bow was still fastened to her, "There's no telling, for sure we're deep, deep in the ground. Would take us ages to climb back out..." She brushed back wet wisps of hair and attempted to knock the water from her ears.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Hut--Anika*

Anika turned to face Dee, looking surprised.

"Magic can be used for building? I always thought it was destructive..." She trailed off and scuffed the ground with her foot. "Can you do that sort of thing?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

tsundere said:


> *The Hut--Anika*
> 
> Anika turned to face Dee, looking surprised.
> 
> "Magic can be used for building? I always thought it was destructive..." She trailed off and scuffed the ground with her foot. "Can you do that sort of thing?"



Dee smirked and bit back the laughter, "Me? Oh heavens no, my little sister is the genius in the family, despite my parents wanting the same path for me I was kidnapped and only got back to them later--so I didn't get to be whisked off to Wizardry school, but I did become quite the sword fighter."


----------



## Damaris (Dec 19, 2009)

"K-kidnapped!" Anika yelped. "I'm sorry. That must have been terrible."

She touched Dee's arm briefly before looking up at the sky.

"But you have the sword, don't you? People who earned their lives and fought for themselves...I was always jealous of people like that. But I know I'd never have the strength to be one."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

tsundere said:


> "K-kidnapped!" Anika yelped. "I'm sorry. That must have been terrible."
> 
> She touched Dee's arm briefly before looking up at the sky.
> 
> "But you have the sword, don't you? People who earned their lives and fought for themselves...I was always jealous of people like that. But I know I'd never have the strength to be one."



"It's nothing now really," Dee said, "But I'm not strong as much as I am fast, I don't like to get hit therefore I get my arse out of the way when someone's swinging," she paused for a moment as she adjusted her backpack. "What is it that you do, girl like you shouldn't have been in that Merc hall, not a safe place."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2009)

"It's safe enough," Garag says without looking at the girls.  "Mercenaries won't want anything to happen to prospective clients.  And most criminals are smart enough to stay away.  Or at least not ply their trade."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "It's safe enough," Garag says without looking at the girls.  "Mercenaries won't want anything to happen to prospective clients.  And most criminals are smart enough to stay away.  Or at least not ply their trade."



"Makes sense, although I did see a few of them staring daggers at me when I stepped in the room," Dee said.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 19, 2009)

Anika nodded at Garag's words.

"I wanted an escort for travel, and I have money. I knew that a group, that looked trustworthy would come along, and they did. I found you guys. I wasn't waiting there that long anyways. Three days tops." Anika bit her lip. "And I can imagine why there were glaring at you, Dee. You can seem..intimidating."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2009)

"Some feel an intimidating nature will show their strength.  Some may wonder if you're new competition."  Garag smiles a toothy grin, "some may just not like you very much."

"Regardless, the little one here doesn't seem much of a threat, they wouldn't hurt her unless she tries to steal something."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

*Outside the Hut - Elven City *
Dee laughed, "Sorry to say, but you don't look all that threatening." She sighed glancing around, "I'm wondering if we should take one of those air taxis back to the forest edge or what, its a long walk back out of this place."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 19, 2009)

Dungeon…

A soft wet tongue gently stroked Heather’s cheek causing her to groan and her eyes to flutter open.  “What…” she groaned then look up at the massive beast.  “Oh knock it off mutt, I’m fine…” she growled though there wasn’t much gruffness to her voice.  Heather sat rubbing Coia’s head and shoulders  before standing and moving toward Glenn.  “Come on big man.  Up and at ‘em…” she says stroking his cheek lightly.

City…

With a mighty stretch Trajan greeted the day.  He jumped up then, for a moment not remembering his companions, before he settled some and packed his gear.  “You’re the boss lady.  Whatever you decided.”  Trajan says to Dee, catching the last of her statement as he steps out.  “Of course…I could carry you if you like.”  He grinned at her then before walking away, trying to keep his normal gruff manner at bay.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2009)

Garag didn't think the human is half as confident as she seemed, but it wasn't his place to argue.  Instead he shrugged it off.

"Whatever you decide will be fine I'm sure."


----------



## Damaris (Dec 19, 2009)

Anika's eyes brightened at Dee's mention of the air taxis.

"We should take one of those," she murmured, half to herself. "What fun they must be to ride in. And I'm sure no one wants to walk so far, especially in the snow."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 19, 2009)

Elena - Tomb

Elena opened her eyes. It was dark in here. The last she had remember was crossing that stone path and then falling. She pull herself up and looked around for the others. "Is everyone ok?" Elena didn't know where she was. "Pellegri...are you in there?" she called out. "Have you been looking around? Do you see path we can use to get out?" 

---------------------
Lyn - City

He was... drooling. "uhm... Ehem" he moved around trying to find a blanket cover himself but he groped something else. "uh?" It was Cissy. "Ah! ehehe...uhm... sorry" a shiver ran down his spine. "Oh damn is fucking COLD. I hate cold" he will get dressed as much as possible and find something to have breakfast with Cissy. 

As he leaves the room he will just raise his hand and give a "morn'n" to the newcomers. He needs a scarf.... and he needs it NOW. A scarf with Endure Elements if possible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

*...-- Mournland?*
Pellegri hovered down in front of Elena, "You fell and were hard to follow, I can't go into the water you know?" she said. "It's hard for me to swim." 

"Yes, that's all very good, Pellegri, did you see where we ended up?" 

Pellegri took a quick flight past Madeleine's face and then circled back around to the middle of the group, "Well, there's a path up ahead, but some funny people live there...they were eating pie, they really love pie." 
 
Madeleine climbed to her feet, "I lost some crossbow bolts," she said with a sigh ignoring Pellegri. Since she had known the Archon there had been moments where the creature made a little less sense than the average being.

*The Elven City*
Barbaneth is already cooking on the fire in the house, he actually seemed unbothered by the cold. "Morning Lyn, Cissinei, how are things?" he asked. He paused, "I'll have some food ready for us in a bit." 

Outside, Dee spoke with Garag and Anika still. "We could take one of those, they're a little fast and I think that the Cleric isn't a huge fan of them, we were in a city with several of them but I have to say the devices that I have seen here are insane..."

Dee paused, "And the cold is something I'm sort of used to. Grew up in it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 19, 2009)

*Kurgan - Mournland*

Assuming any of Kurgan's crossbow bolts survived the trip he'll offer them to Madeleine.  "Way I figure it, if I need them we're all pretty royally screwed."

"People?  Best be careful, assuming we're still in the Mournland these 'people' may be crazed.  Either way this doesn't seem to be the most inviting place for a city, even by Dwarf standards."


*Garag - City*

Garag shrugged, "I'm generally used to walking where I am wanted.  I suspect I'm somewhat to big for such devices.  But whatever you choose will be fine.  I understand how those with thinner skins are more at the mercy of the weather."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pellegri's PoV*
With what she had told them about the Pie-Eaters, she was excited to see what her funny new friends were up to in the path ahead. So she decided to fly back that way and see what she could find. 

"I'll scout ahead, but I know I should be quiet and won't let them see me." 

As she flew off to go ahead she raced down the passage ways looking for the funny Pie-Eater men. They were funny because of how awkward they looked and how they didn't seem to talk just eat their pies and walk along.

But they were gone, she searched around until she found something that resembled a primitive door. It was old and stone and had a barred window and when she flew through the window she found a man wrapped in chains. Remembering what she knew about how Humans sometimes play tying up and how they sometimes tie up enemies, she asked, "Are you friends with the Pie Eaters or...?"

((Nicodemus's character is here.))

((Just to let you know *Nicodemus*, Pellegri is like a Fairy, she's a thing called a Lantern Archon and she doesn't have a body but is a pink talking ball of bright light. She understands some things but she's very naive at times and doesn't get a lot right off the bat. So the pie eaters are your captors...))


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2009)

Garl sat wrapped in chains, silently mouthing a prayer to Gruumsh. He had been trapped here too long. If he was not able to escape soon, he wouldn't last much longer. He glanced over to the far wall, where his trusty axe lay. If only he could reach it...

However, this thought was interrupted by a small, floating ball of pink light. Garl's eyes widened. _Gruumsh has blessed me!_ He roared in his mind. He opened his mouth and began to speak, voice rusty from lack of use. "I am Garl Volason, dedicated worshipper of the One eyed God. I know nothing of these pie men, but if they are responsible for my capture I will REND THEIR FLESH FROM THEIR VERY BONES!" He looked down at the chains covering him. "That is, if I could reach my axe."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pellegri's PoV*
Thinking that he was an odd one, she flew at a safe distance and spoke again, "The Pie-Eaters seemed quiet," she said. "Not sure if they are bad or not, but you're mean Orc and one of you tried to eat me once...you're not going to eat me if I help you...are you?" she asked. 

*... - Mournland*
Madeleine accepted the offer, "If I have to go hand to hand, we're equally screwed..." 

After following the path a little ways form the water, they found that the sings of someone having been around the area were present. Burnt out torches and a strange goo covered some of the rocks. Up ahead the path diverged and one of them headed up high the other straight and down into an underground valley. The high path seemed to continue on up into the darkness and it was hard to see down the other.

*The Elven City*
"Indeed, this body's built for a long of things, but it gave up trudging through the snow on foot long ago. Also these boots probably aren't the kind of thing I want to encounter ice in," she pointed to the high heel on the boots.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2009)

*Garl*

Garl laughed. "Eat little light ball? My body does not need food, but my soul needs to spread Gruumsh's word though battle! And you don't look like much to eat."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pellegri
*Of course she knew who Gruumsh was, "I'm very much to eat," she took a little offense to it, "I'll have you know that I am probably very tasty! Now we need to work on a way to get you out of here...I don't suppose you weigh very little and can be teleported out..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2009)

*Garl*

"Little light ball could not have made it so far in this dungeon with no help. You must have friends that can free me." Garl said, nodding his head towards the door.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> *Garl*
> 
> "Little light ball could not have made it so far in this dungeon with no help. You must have friends that can free me." Garl said, nodding his head towards the door.



"I'm small and good at hiding," said Pellegri, "But I have friends, they are just coming this way and it takes them longer than it takes me to zip around," she said. "Plus the Pie Eaters might not want them in their home, they live here obviously."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2009)

*Garl*

Garl frowned, trying to make sense of these pie-eater things the ball of light kept mentioning. "Who are these pie-eaters? They sound like fearsome foes indeed. Perhaps they will meet my axe sometime soon."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> *Garl*
> 
> Garl frowned, trying to make sense of these pie-eater things the ball of light kept mentioning. "Who are these pie-eaters? They sound like fearsome foes indeed. Perhaps they will meet my axe sometime soon."



"Never seen anyone like them," she said, "But there aren't too many and I think its best if I check to make sure if they're friendly or not, wait here and I will go find my friends," she said as she turned to leave.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 19, 2009)

((Assuming Pellegri shows up and leads us to the room Garl is in without incident.  If there is incident we'll just ignore this post now won't we?))

Luemus turned into the room.  Shinning whatever light source he's carrying around (probably his shield with light cast on it). "Is one of your pie eating friends here Pellegri?"


*Spoiler*: _Luemus appearance!_ 




Has an average height (5'1" lol) but has a slightly smaller build than most elves.  He has long black hair and brownish-green eyes.  He's wearing a really tattered cloak. Ontop of the cloak he wears his shield, short spear, bow and quiver.  You can probably see glimpses of his leather armor through his cloak.  The armor is a dull brown, with the slightest red tinge. Under his left eye he has two thin scars.  There is also a decent sized scar on his left hand. *The finally thing worthy of note is he wears a signet ring on his left pointer finger, which is a dull gold and the top is a red gruumsh eye.*
(worth noting for you nico)

Combine that above with this


Luemus is also followed around by a decent sized raptor.  If Garl is decent knowledge wise he might notice that the raptor's race is usually bright green, this one is bright red.




Luemus glanced around the room.  Half-orc. No right eye.  Double bladed axe.  Maybe he was jumping to conclusions but the druid let out an involuntary. "Well shit."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2009)

*Garl*

Garl snarled as the ball of light led it's friends into the room. "Elf." He muttered under his breath. "Always the elves." He looked the party up and down, but froze when he noticed the mark of Gruumsh on the elf's ring. "Gruumsh elf?" He asked in surprise. This did not compute. Elf. Gruumsh. Elf. Gruumsh.

Oh, and they had a dwarf too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

*Underground Prison - Mournland*
Madeleine looked about, nervously checking near the door for anything, "Seems like we probably shouldn't have just rushed down here like this," she said to Luemus, "I think that someone is nearby--"

Moments later a lumbering figure stepped into view through the doorway, its body that a of a huge hulking humanoid. It was composed of slimy gray tissue. Atop its neck where the head should have sat there was just a brain. The figure eyed the group, making no sound as an alarm it closed in on them.

*Initiative:
*1d20+0
17+0 = 17

"I don't think he's happy...but see he has one of the pies on his head," Pellegri said.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 19, 2009)

CTK said:
			
		

> a lumbering figures


 (eh? One or plural?)

Knowledge nature to figure out what that thing is
1d20+15

Prefer to take a 10
10+15=25

If not
1d20+15
2+15 = 17
(Guh)

*Initiative*
1d20+4
12+4 = 16

(what is everyone's position?)
Garl then Luemus then Madeleine then some form of Elena+Glenn+Heather+Kurgan then the pie-eater?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

materpillar said:


> (eh? One or plural?)
> 
> Knowledge nature to figure out what that thing is
> 1d20+15
> ...



It was a typo, its just one. 

Luemus has never seen anything like this, he can ask Pellegri what she saw exactly or what a pie eater looks like. But know that her limited knowledge might not provide much.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 19, 2009)

((It's official I feel stupid))

Initiative
1d20+4
12+4 = 16

(what is everyone's position?)
Garl then Luemus then Madeleine then some form of Elena+Glenn+Heather+Kurgan then the pie-eater?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

Assume you're all inside of the cell with the Orc, it would be smart for one of you to untie him if you hope he can help you, though given the fact that most of this group is elves, Drow and do gooders it would be hard to find someone who had reason to do it.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 19, 2009)

Having remained quiet for the moment Heather looked at the creature coming then back to the man that was chained.  “I am assuming you have been here a while.  Since you can tell us about these creatures, like how many and any weakness…”  She pauses for a moment looking at his restraints.  “Not that you might know that…I will untie you…”  Heather looked a little agitated at the thought of releasing him but figured the information might be helpful and she knew the others could probably take him down too.

((Hope that works…))


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2009)

*Garl*

As soon as the Drow freed him Garl leaped up and sprinted over to his axe. Grabbing and hefting the massive weapon, he slipped on his "quick" armor (Studded leather) ((OoC: I'm assuming this is allowed as we haven't started combat yet....but I'll roll initiative now))

Roll(1d20)+2:
8,+2
Total:10

"I don't now about weaknesses," he growled in response to the Drow's question, "And I've only seen about 3 of them. But it seems to me your ball of light might know more."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Initiative:*
> 1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
> 
> *Maddy Attacks:
> ...







Reposting the rolls I never got to use, not that it will matter. DR


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2009)

*Kurgan - Mournland*

Kurgan barely spared a moment's glare at the orc before turning to charge the new arrival, axe at the ready.

HP: 156/156

AC: 20
FF: 20
Touch: 10

Fort: +14
Ref: +4
Will: +7 +2 w/Elena's bonus
(+2 vs. Spells, +2 vs. poison)

Kurgan's weapon is Adamantine and Magical (+3) with respect to bypassing damage reduction.

Initiative:
1d20+2
15+2 = 17 (And thus ends my streak of initiatives less than five)

Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 




If it hasn't closed in:  Charge (-2 AC until the end of my next turn)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack (Charge + Power Attack):
1d20+14
6+14 = 20

Damage:
3d6+27
5,1,2+27 = 35

Masterful Parry (against AoO):
1d20+19
9+19 = 28 (Nullifies a single AoO against Kurgan if the attack roll is less than 28)




If it has: Full attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack (Power Attack):
1d20+12
5+12 = 17
1d20+7
16+7 = 23

Damage:
3d6+27
6,2,1+27 = 36
3d6+27
2,2,5+27 = 36







Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack (Power Attack):
1d20+12
12+12 = 24
1d20+7
11+7 = 18

Damage:
3d6+27
4,5,3+27 = 39
3d6+27
4,3,3+27 = 37




Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack (Power Attack):
1d20+12
9+12 = 21
1d20+7
2+7 = 9

Damage:
3d6+27
6,2,1+27 = 36
3d6+27
6,5,3+27 = 41




Round 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack (Power Attack):
1d20+12
12+12 = 24
1d20+7
9+7 = 16

Damage:
3d6+27
4,5,1+27 = 37
3d6+27
1,2,6+27 = 36




Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack (Power Attack):
1d20+12
1+12 = 13 (Auto Miss)
1d20+7
1+7 = 8 (Auto Miss)

Damage:
Only to his pride.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

*The City -- Sebastian*

Having awoken early as usual for Vespers, the Cleric had spent the early morning hours in preparation.  There were more than a few spells he expected to use today.  Among them a divination.  It was high time that he checked up on Elena and the others.  Endure Elements had also been on his list for the day.  He had noticed the cold as he had been preparing spells out of doors.  

Calmly, the Cleric leaned against the outside of the hut--protected from the cold by an Endure Elements spell.  "You know Dee.  An air-taxi does beat the idea of walking, as much as I don't like them."

*A Damp, Slightly Annoyed Rebecca -- The Tomb*

The bard had ignored the Orc.  Orcs were orcs, and Luemus seemed just the sort to deal with that sort of thing.  The nice thing about waking up on the strange shore of an underground river was that it meant you had got some rest.  Of course, she hadn't actually done anything so crass as to actually fall into the river _(Pulling people out, perhaps.  I hate to do any retcon stuff, but it -is- on her list and -is- a swift action to cast)._

It appeared to her, with the Orc and whatnot (not to mention the giant nasty beasty) things were about to get violent.  Not that she cared...much.  That thing had an exposed brain!  A weakness

Out came Strat, the blade seeming to gleam with a hungry light.  "Even though this guy's got an open mind, I don't think he'll listen to our song."

HP: 64
AC: 20 (17 FF, 15 touch)
Initiative:  1d20+3
9+3 = 12

Fort: +4
Ref: +9
Wil: +6

Base Attack/Grapple: +6/+1
Full Attack: +8/+3
1d10 + 3(19-20) x 2

Round 1:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rebecca casts Dolorous blow on Strat, a red, hungry light enveloping the weapon (And doubling the crit. range to 17-20).  Strat is a +1 magic weapon for purposes of overcoming DR.



Round 2:  

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rebecca will advance as a move action, using Tumble to get behind the creature without provoking attacks of opportunity 1d20+16
20+13 = 33

If possible, she'll make a single attack
1d20+8
13+8 = 21

Damage
1d10+3
5+3 = 8




Round 3:  If the beast is concentrating on Kurgan, or someone else, she'll hopefully have it flanked, in which case she's going to full-attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack 1:  1d20+10
17+10 = 27.  Critical Threat

Confirm: 1d20+10
12+10 = 22

Damage:  2d10+6 (if confirmed)
8,10+6 = 24

If not confirmed:  1d10+3
6+3 = 9


Attack 2:  1d20+5
17+5 = 22.  Threat

Confirm:  1d20+5
16+5 = 21

Damage:  2d10+6
5,7+6 = 18

If not Confirmed:  1d10+3
4+3 = 7




Round 4:  If the option presents itself, Full Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack 1:  1d20+10
14+10 = 24

1d10+3
8+3 = 11

Attack 2:  
1d20+5
19+5 = 24.  Critical Threat.

Confirm:  1d20+5
9+5 = 14

If Confirmed:  2d10+6
9,9+6 = 24

If not Confirmed:  1d10+3
1+3 = 4




Round 5:  And again!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack 1:  1d20+10 (8 +2 for flanking)
18+10 = 28.  Threat

Confirm:  1d20+10
16+10 = 26

Damage:  2d10+6
8,4+6 = 18 if confirmed.

If not confirmed:  1d10+3
3+3 = 6

Attack 2:  1d20+5
3+5 = 8

1d10+3
8+3 = 11





Contingency:  If she takes a bit of damage (more than about 20 HP in one round), Rebecca will switch to fighting defensively (Raising her AC to 23, 18 touch), and attempt to tumble out of there at half her speed (Like a ninja)

Tumble Check: 1d20+13
12+13 = 25


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Garl, The Tomb*

"Our song? No. But he will listen to our blades!" Garl roars in response to Rebecca

((Garl is fighting with the double axe in one hand until I get a better grasp on how to factor in penalties. Therefore, the axe functions as a single handed weapon, and does not incur any of the penalties brought on by 2 weapon fighting.))

HP: 75/75
AC: 13
Base Attack: 7/2

Round 1:
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+12;1d20+7 → [18,12] = (30) 
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)
*Damage*
1d8+7 → [3,7] = (10)




Round 2:
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+12;1d20+7 → [4,12] = (16) 
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
*Damage*
1d8+7 → [8,7] = (15)




Round 3:
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+12;1d20+7 → [19,12] = (31) 
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)
*Damage*
1d8+7 → [4,7] = (11)




Round 4:
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+12;1d20+7 → [17,12] = (29) 
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17)
*Damage*
1d8+7 → [4,7] = (11) 




Round 5:
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+12;1d20+7 → [17,12] = (29) 
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [20,7] = (27) (Critical hit)
*Damage*
1d8+7 → [8,7] = (15) + 1d10 fire damage → [8] = (23)




EDIT: Got it, thanks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 20, 2009)

@Nicodemus
It's actually as a two-handed weapon when you do that, not in one hand.  Which means you get 1.5x your Strength bonus (so your damage should be 1d8+7 instead of 1d8+5).

Since you don't have two-weapon fighting (which you should get ASAP come to think of it) if you try to attack with both ends you attack at -4 with your main attack (with multiple attacks as normal for your BAB) and make a single off-hand attack at -8 (no multiple attacks).

Pick up "Two-Weapon Fighting" feat and that drops to -2 with the primary and -2 for the off-hand (and opens up feats to allow additional attacks with your off hand).


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hit Points: ?/76 (I'm not sure if everyone managed to get fully healed or not from the last battle.
AC: 19 /DR 3

Initiative: 17+5 = 23

Fortitude save: +13 
Reflex save: +8 
Will save: +9 

Round 1: Before Kurgan takes off, Glenn lightly tags him on the back and casts Bull's Strength on him. This will give Kurgain a +4 Strength Bonus as well as increase each of his attack and damage rolls by +2. It will last for 9 minutes.

Round 2: Glenn draws his Adamantine Bastard Sword and begins to fight defensively (+4 AC -4 attack). Rather than try to attack the creature directly, he strikes at it's defenses instead. Glenn figures that as hard as the creature's defenses are, it wont be as hard as adamantine, which will make the material it's made of no better than butter. Then again, even butter can be difficult to carve if there is enough of it.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Essentially, the way this works is the creature's armor, regardless of the form that it comes in, has it's own AC, Hardness, and Hit Points.

AC = 10+[Size Modifier]+[Creatures Dexterity score]

So the Armor AC is typically the same or lower than the creatures actual AC.

When the AC has been beaten, damage is taken into effect. Before HP damage is done to a Sundered object, it has to first deal with the hardness of object being sundered. Adamantine Weapons bypass hardness when it is < 20 automatically. So, unless the the armor is as hard as Adamantine, than the sundering deals damage to the armor's HP directly.

Once the armor's HP reaches 0 the creature will loose it's damage reduction and it's AC from the armor and the party will be able to damage the creature for the full force of their attacks and hit easier.

Because Glenn does not have the Improved Sundering feat he invokes an attack of opportunity when he sunders, thus why he's fighting defensively.




Attack:

*Spoiler*: __ 




13+9 = 22
13+4 = 17




Damage:

*Spoiler*: __ 




6+4 = 10
3+4 = 7




Round 3:
Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 




8+9 = 17
12+4 = 16




Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 




1+4 = 5
7+4 = 11




Round 4:
Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 



8+9 = 17
19+4 = 23 (possible crit)
13+4 = 17(crit conformation)




Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 



7+4 = 11
(10+4)X2 = 28




Round 5:
Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 



19+9 = 28 (Possible Crit)
14+9 = 23(Crit Confirmation)
18+4 = 22




Damage

*Spoiler*: __ 



(5+4)x2 = 18
9+4 = 13


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2009)

((Im assuming the thing is Evil, please, if that's not right, please tell me to substract the 2d6 of damage from Nusintia))  (( BTW, guys! *Remember that any ally at 30ft from Elena get +2 on will saves*))

Elena didn't have to wait up too much for another enemy to appear. Pellegri had lead them to a half-orc and she wondered if the other one was the so-called Pie-eater she was talking about. An abomination... or maybe a undead? Tunnels... why they always had be in TUNNELS!?


: Elena Initiative [1d20+7] => [12,7] = (19)
: 

: Total Hit Points:94 ?? ((Also don't remember if we got fully healed)) 
: Armor Class: 22
: Flat Footed: 19
: Touch: 13
: 

: Fortitude save: +9
: Reflex save: +6
: Will save: +8


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1
She gets close to the creature to try to block it off from Heather and Rebecca. 
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [13,16] = (29) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [8,10,5,5] = (28)
: -------------------------------------

Round 2 Full Attack
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [8,16] = (24) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [2,10,5,6] = (23)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+11] => [4,11] = (15)
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [4,10,2,6] = (22)


Round 3 Full Attack
: -------------------------------------
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [4,16] = (20) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [8,10,1,5] = (24)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+11] => [20,11] = (31)  *CRIT*
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [5,10,5,2] = (22)

Round 4 Full Attack
: -------------------------------------
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [6,16] = (22) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [3,10,3,5] = (21)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+11] => [17,11] = (28)
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [7,10,4,3] = (24)

Round 5 Full Attack
: -------------------------------------
: Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [14,16] = (30) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [1,10,6,6] = (23)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+11] => [12,11] = (23)
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [4,10,6,4] = (24)

Critic Confirmation
Attack Roll [1d20+16] => [18,16] = (34) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [1,10,6,4] = (21)


----------



## materpillar (Dec 21, 2009)

Luemus

Initiative
1d20+4
12+4 = 16

Total Hit Points: 74
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [leather] +2 [light wooden] +4 [dexterity]
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 15

Initiative modifier:	+4	= +4 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:	+7	= 6 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +4 [dexterity]

He'll stay behind the melee fighters and use call lightning followed by dropping lightning bolts on the thing

Round 1 Call lightning
Round 2+ Zap away

Reflex save halves damage

*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 



3d6+0
5,6,5+0 = 16

3d6+0
5,6,4+0 = 15

3d6+0
5,1,5+0 = 11

3d6+0
4,5,2+0 = 11



((I'm not bothering to roll for kytae since apparently there is DR))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2009)

((Make note for the DR, Nusintia is a holy sword +1))


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2009)

((Just reposting since I didn't use them before...doubt I will use them again. ))

After freeing the Orc, Heather arms her bow.

HP: 70
AC: 20 
Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3) 

Initiative:
1d20+5
5+5 = 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Longbow Attack 1d20+15 
1d20+15
6+15 = 21

1d20+15
18+15 = 33

1d20+15
19+15 = 34

1d20+15
10+15 = 25

1d20+15
2+15 = 17

Longbow Damage 1d8+3 
1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
7+3 = 10

1d8+3
7+3 = 10

1d8+3
2+3 = 5

1d8+3
4+3 = 7

Rapid Shot
Attack 
1d20+15
15+15 = 30

1d20+15
18+15 = 33

1d20+15
8+15 = 23

1d20+15
5+15 = 20

1d20+15
10+15 = 25

Damage 
1d8+3
3+3 = 6

1d8+3
3+3 = 6

1d8+3
5+3 = 8

1d8+3
3+3 = 6

1d8+3
3+3 = 6


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Order of Battle_ 



Maddy - 23
Glenn - 23
Elena - 19
Brain Golem - 17
Kurgan - 17
Luemus - 16
Rebbecca - 12
Garl - 12
Heather - 10




Maddy loosed a pair of arrows, moving to the side to try and avoid the creature's line of sight, the cell was large but they were pinned in it and the thing was headed for them. She hits it square in the chest with both shots and the ice from her arrows frosts over its flesh. [400-30 = 370] Glenn tags Kurgan with bull strength to help him in his fight before the Dwarf can rush off. 

Elena moves in to cover the bard and ranger from attack, she lashes out at the creature dealing a sizable blow to it [370-8 = 362] The creature nears the door and lets out a blast of psionic energy: 


*Spoiler*: _Saves_ 



Maddy Will:
1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)

Kurgan Save:
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)[Stunned]

Rebbecca:
1d20+8 → [12,8] = (20)

Glenn:
1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)

Elena:
1d20+11 → [2,11] = (13)[stunned]

Luemus:
1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)

Heather:
1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)

Garl:
1d20+4 → [2,4] = (6)[stunned]




Kurgan, Elena and Garl are all stunned for [3d4 → [4,1,3] = (8)] eight rounds. 

Kurgan is unable to move or fight. Thinking the better of things and realizing that he might not have a chance to get in close to the creature, Luemus stays as far back as he can and calls lightening. [362-16 = 346] Rebecca manages to avoid the mind blast and casts over her weapon to attempt to give it the kick that's needed to punch through the armor of the creature. Garl is stunned. 

Heather fires an arrow into the creatures flesh but it bounces off harmlessly. Maddy takes another pair of shots at the creature, [346-30 = 316]. Glenn moves in to attack the creatures defenses sundering its armor in the process. The creature's attempts to attack Glenn as he closes in:
*
Attack:*
1d20+14 → [16,14] = (30)

*Damage for Glenn:*
2d6+9 → [3,4,9] = (16)

Glenn slashes into the Brain Golem's armor [20-17 = 3]. Elena is still stunned. The Brian Golem ignores Glenn and instead attacks Madeleine:

*Attack on Maddy:*
1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34)
1d20+14 → [13,14] = (27) [confirm]

*Damage on Maddy:*
2d6+9 → [4,5,9] = (18)[36]

Kurgan is still stunned. Luemus hangs back out of the creatures range and looses another bolt [316-15 = 301]. In a daring show of prowess, Rebeeca rolls up behind the brute undetected to pull its attention off the others and makes an attack, but any feeling seems negated. 

Garl is still frozen and Heather's second arrow seems to have no more effect than the first. Maddy moves for the door hoping to draw the creatures attention, she fires two more bolts [301-22 = 279]. Glenn makes another attack on the creatures armor provoking it to attack him back in the process: 

*Attack on Glenn:*
1d20+14 → [2,14] = (16)
*
Damage for Glenn:*
Miss

The creature misses and Glenn strikes his armor opening him up like a tin can and ridding him of the ability to take hits. Elena still can't move and in retaliation for Glenn's attack the Golem slams him again: 

*Attack on Glenn:*
1d20+14 → [7,14] = (21)
*
Damage for Glenn:*
2d6+9 → [3,1,9] = (13)

Kurgan is still stunned, Luemus stays to the back still and moves around the wall headed for the door, he tries to hit the creature with the next bolt [279-11 = 268]. Because of Glenn loosening the armor, the creature is more vulnerable and Rebbecca is able to land two hits [268-14-18 = 236]. Garl is still stunned. Heather's shot counts this time and the beast squeals as its hit [236-10 = 226].

Maddy starts this round off with a skirmish, seeing that the creature is open for it now. 

*Skirmish:*
3d6 → [4,3,3] = (10)

[226-21 = 205] Glenn moves in right after Madeleine to strike the Golem [205-16 = 189]. Elena is still stunned and the monster seems to be slowing some. Still he manages to strike Kurgan:

*Attack on Kurgan:*
1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34) (Kurgan is stunned)
1d20+14 → [12,14] = (26) (confirm)

*Damage for Kurgan:*
2d6+9 → [2,4,9] = (15)

Luemus strikes with another bolt [189-11 = 178]. Rebbecca takes another chance and deals a devastating blow [178-35 = 143]. Garl is still stunned. Heather lets loose her rapid shot [143-32 = 111].

Madeleine hits the creature with a second skirmish while Rebbecca has it flanked [111-45 = 66].
*
Mads's Skirmish:*
3d6 → [5,4,6] = (15)

Glenn slashes into the exposed vulnerabilities of the golem dealing a massive blow and knocking it off balance [66-18-13 = 35]. Elena is still stunned. Seeing that its about to be defeated the creature looses another mind blast: 


*Spoiler*: _Saves_ 



Madeleine Will:
1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13) [stunned]

Rebbecca Will:
1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)

Glenn Will:
1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14) [stunned]

Luemus Will: 
1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)

Heather Will:
1d20+8 → [1,8] = (9) [stunned]




Maddy, Glenn and Heather are stunned for [3d4 → [2,1,3] = (6)] six rounds. 

Kurgan is stunned and cannot attack, Luemus lets another bolt loose [35-12 = 23]. Rebbecca is not dazed by the mind blast and [23-18 = 5]. Heather is stunned. 

Maddy, Glenn and Elena are Stunned and the Golem lays into Elena:

*Attack on Elena:*
1d20+14 → [13,14] = (27)

*Damage to Elena:*
2d6+9 → [4,6,9] = (19)

Kurgan is stunned but Luemus hits the Golem with the final blow from Call lightening [5-10 = DEAD].

*2,000 EXP
No Loot. *


----------



## materpillar (Dec 22, 2009)

Kytae Will Save
1d20+2
8+2 = 10

Luemus snapped his fingers in front of Kytae's face with little response.  He glanced over at Rebecca.  "Apparently our friends can't handle a little mental assault.  It's a shame I don't have something to write on them with."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2009)

*The Mournland - Caves *
When the stunning had passed and they were all free Madeleine retrieved her crossbow and hefted it onto her back, "That's possibly the nastiest thing we've dealt with in a while..." Madeleine said, "What kind of creature would want something like that around?" 

She rubbed her head and walked across to the other side of the cell, "Do you think there's a chance that who ever created this thing doesn't know we're here?" 

Pellegri piped up, "He was with the pie eaters, his head was kind of like the pie...come to think of it." 

Madeleine sighed, "We've established that Pellegri can't smell things...anyone could tell by a smell that's no pie." 

*The Elven City*
"Well I was more interested in the taxi too...I'm a pirate in the air and the ocean...I don't fuck about in snow..." Dee said. 

Barbaneth finished cooking and informed the people in the hut, "Food's done," he walked out the door a few steps to where the others are, "I got some breakfast laid out, in case you want to start your day off right."


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 22, 2009)

"I don't know, but Pellegri understood enough. The 'pie eaters' are probably going to notice this thing is missing when it doesn't report back, if they haven't figured it out already." Glenn said has regained control himself, his muscles ached from his injuries. 

"Lets lick our wounds and be on our way."

((Glenn's got 2 Cure Light Wounds, and his lay on Hands available. We went into this last fight with full health. Glenn is down to 47 HP of his original 76.))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2009)

ELena felt an ache in her back, but she didn't put much attention to it. The creature had been.... too strong. She looked back at Luemus with a concerned look on her face. "Whatever that was, I believe we should deal with the pie-eaters before they know what's happening" she looked back at Pellegri "You said the pie they were eating looked like... its head?" he pointed at the BRAINS sprawled in the floor. "Yeah, we deal with them pretty quic-" she stopped for a second.

There was... something. Had Lyn talked about something like this before? brain eating creatures...? She tried hard to remember. Could they be.....?

((If you wish you can roll a percentage for lyn to have her told about them... In any case, you can ignore the roll)) 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Intelligence check on Lyn talking about Illithids? (("They are fucking psychic octopus who will eat your BRAINZ "))
1d20+2
15+2 = 17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2009)

*The Mournland Caves *
If anything Elena has heard utterances of something deeper down in the darkest reaches of the Underdark. Creatures that even the Drow and Grel don't dare cross, something completely alien that feeds on flesh and possesses an enormous intelligence. 

Heather, being the only one in the group whom originated in the Underdark, has heard tales of Illithids, the intelligent brain eating creatures that are rumored to have come from beyond the sky.'

Maddy sighed, "Are you suggesting we sneak through here and kill them?" she asked Elena.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2009)

“I wouldn’t…”  Heather said quietly before stepping forward.  She looked down at the creature and kicked it lightly with her small foot.  Feeling her mood Coia whined slightly and stayed near her.  “When I was small, before I…I mean before…then…”  She cleared her throat slightly as memories came to her.  “When I was with the drow, we heard tales of intelligent creatures that possibly came from beyond the stars…fed on brains…”  She straightened then and narrowed her eyes.  “It’s best not to mess with them.”  Heather said firmly, shaking the memories of long ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2009)

"It doesn't matter." Garl growled, donning his mask of Blood (plus rage last 1 more round) and his mithral chain shirt. "I don't know what you all are doing here but I must press onward. I must survive this challenge if I am to return to my tribe with my warrior's honor. No matter what kind of creature is ahead, I must continue."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 22, 2009)

((Quick side note, Kurgan should have got his first attack off, he tied initiative and the tie goes to the higher modifier (Kurgan's +2 vs. its +0).  Doesn't make any notable difference in the outcome though. ))

Kurgan shifted, enunciating the creaking of his loud armor, "not much fer sneaking about.  'Course river's behind us and I'm not much fer swimming either.  We might as well push on and deal with what we find when we find it."

"Not sure what kind of beastie has pets made out of brains, but they're probably unpleasant.  We should move swiftly, cut our way through before they realize what hit them.  I doubt this is the only one of whatever it is."

((On healing, Glenn should probably heal himself.  Kurgan's barely scratched, don't know about the others.  Kurgan has a little bit of healing left (3d8+6 total), but he'd rather save the spells in case he needs them for buffs unless someone's critically injured))


----------



## materpillar (Dec 22, 2009)

_"It doesn't matter." Garl growled, donning his mask of Blood (plus rage last 1 more round) and his mithral chain shirt. "I don't know what you all are doing here but I must press onward. I must survive this challenge if I am to return to my tribe with my warrior's honor. No matter what kind of creature is ahead, I must continue."_

Luemus glanced at the orc with a touch of distaste.  "The orc is right, albeit for the wrong reasons.  We don't really have a known exit anymore.  So there's no path but forward.  Another note, what's the story with our new orc friend here? I fondly recall some backstabbing demons joining our ranks not too long ago."

((Luemus and Kytae didn't get touched so I'm fine on health over here.  Luemus has got 4 (3 light/1 moderate) healing spells prepped))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2009)

((Elena got like 30ish of damage))

"I agree with Kurgan. I'm sure we will encounter them sooner or later, we better be ready for them if we want to get out of here" she gave a strange look at the half-orc. Artalel had taught her to respect fighting power and loyalty. _'Loyalty to the *end*'_as he would say. She wasn't so happy to have an half-orc among the ranks but... 

"Let's make it clear Garl. You seem a pretty good fighter and I like that. BUT... we had some problems with some backstabbing demons who disguised as allies. Now, I just want you to know that if you try anything against us you might well end up dead by him..." points at Luemus "...him.." points at Glenn "*...most likely HIM*" she pointed at Kurgan. "So, we are stuck together until we found a way out... so we are YOUR tribe now. We released you anyways, you owe us that much"


----------



## materpillar (Dec 22, 2009)

_"Let's make it clear Garl. You seem a pretty good fighter and I like that. BUT... we had some problems with some backstabbing demons who disguised as allies. Now, I just want you to know that if you try anything against us you might well end up dead by him..." points at Luemus "...him.." points at Glenn "*...most likely HIM*" she pointed at Kurgan. "So, we are stuck together until we found a way out... so we are YOUR tribe now. We released you anyways, you owe us that much"_

Luemus let out a laugh.  "And what about you Elena.  Aren't you a self proclaimed avatar of destruction?  You usually get the most batshit about vengeance when undead, backstabbing, or other evil is in the works. You've fought demi-gods and killed angels.  I dare-say your resume is the best." He shot her a smile.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2009)

"Let's make it clear Garl. You seem a pretty good fighter and I like that. BUT... we had some problems with some backstabbing demons who disguised as allies. Now, I just want you to know that if you try anything against us you might well end up dead by him..." points at Luemus "...him.." points at Glenn "*...most likely HIM*" she pointed at Kurgan. "So, we are stuck together until we found a way out... so we are YOUR tribe now. We released you anyways, you owe us that much"

Garl scowled. "Do not compare me with demons, the treacherous slime. If I choose to fight you, I will do so head on, with axe in my hand and fair warning on my lips."

Luemus let out a laugh. "And what about you Elena. Aren't you a self proclaimed avatar of destruction? You usually get the most batshit about vengeance when undead, backstabbing, or other evil is in the works. You've fought demi-gods and killed angels. I dare-say your resume is the best." He shot her a smile.

"Demi-gods? Impressive." Garl grunted. He wasn't the type to turn a blind eye to an able warrior. "You must tell me how you did it, if we both survive." he turned to Luemus. "But you, you interest me most, little elf. Why do you bear Gruumsh's sign? Surely your race could not have found their common sense and moved onto a true god."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2009)

*The Mournland - Cave *
Maddy slid a new case of bolts into place on her bow, "We're surviving," she said. "I've got a husband and daughter to get back to...plus there's a evil stopping power we're supposed to be finding if I'm to understand correctly." 

"Oh!" Pellegri shouted suddenly flying in an excited pattern, "I could tell you how many Pie Eaters and Pie Heads there are..._*three!*_ There were three pie eaters and then three other little pie heads...the pie heads are all smaller than this one...he was the biggest of them."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 22, 2009)

*Kurgan - Mournland*
"Anyway, we'd best be off.  Waiting will only give our enemies more time to prepare.  And with no place to retreat to we've got no choice but to attack."  Kurgan would ignore the problem with the orc-blood for now.  He can't be any worse than the Drow.

((Start thinking of a good hook to stay with the party when we leave.  That will be an interesting conversation.   ))

*Garag - City*
"Hrm, food."  Garag grunted, "some meat might help the morning's distaste.  Couldn't hurt at least.  Beats standing around discussing the weather."  With obvious distaste he ducked back inside to see what was available.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2009)

"Yeah...I wasn't alone fighting... we had a lot of people in our group; that was still pretty hard and many died." Elena rolled her eyes at Luemus. Her way of saying _you didn't have to bring that up_, but she started to wonder if she could convince Garl to work as a team. He didn't seem overly intelligent or evil... She was over the Gruumsh thing a long time ago thanks to Leumus, so that didn't really bored her.

 "Three 'illithids' and three... erh... Pie-heads. Alright. Whatever we do, I say we should try to kill the illithids first... from afar if possible. Im pretty sure none wants their brains eaten." she said as she started walking out of the cell with the rest. She will keep an eye on Garl and have her sword ready. "For the moment we should find a safe place to rest.... Pellegri can you help us with that?"


----------



## materpillar (Dec 22, 2009)

Luemus turned his back to the orc and took a step forward.  Pausing he glanced back at the half-orc.  "I think it is more likely that Gruumsh has gained some common sense and moved on to a true race."  The elf resumed his stride, caught up with Elena, and followed her from the room. While they were leaving Luemus hit the fighter with another smile.  "I find modestly so _boring._  Besides it might make our new orcish friend think twice about doing something exceedingly regrettable."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2009)

Elena gave Luemus a small smile. "Is ok... I just dont want any more 'surprises' in my back" She looked back at the raptor "We should have Kytae and Coia snifing around... maybe they can warn us by their scent" she suggested.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 22, 2009)

"Rest?  And do what?  Give them time to search for us or ready defenses?"  Kurgan shook his head as he spoke.  "We're pretty pinned down, defending isn't the right option here.  Besides, there are only six of them."  Humility wasn't his strong point.  "Better to make our way through here and find some place to rest and recover on the other side."

"Think of it this way, we know there are six of them.  Three of these things," he kicks the _pie head_ with his boot, "and three squidheads.  If we wait and rest we may be at 'full strength' to face them, but we're almost sure to face all six at once.  If we charge hard and fast now, we might hit one or two of them separate from the others.  Take them out and see how we're doing, if we need to rest then we can."

Kurgan grumbled under his breath, Dwarves were supposed to be the ones that wanted to dig in and defend, if he could see the need for swift action here why couldn't the 'rash' humans?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 22, 2009)

materpillar said:


> Kytae Will Save
> 1d20+2
> 8+2 = 10
> 
> Luemus snapped his fingers in front of Kytae's face with little response.  He glanced over at Rebecca.  "Apparently our friends can't handle a little mental assault.  It's a shame I don't have something to write on them with."



Bardic Knowledge:  Does she know anything about Ilithid?
1d20+13
1+13 = 14.  Nope

She went around, seeing if anyone needed some wounds healed.  She has 5 castings of Cure Light Wounds, and will use up to 3 of them for the purpose, healing 1d8 +5 per casting.

The bard gave Luemus a shrug  "It's probably just rum luck on their part.  I'll make us some more luck if it comes to that.  You can be good, lucky, or both.  I don't want to think about what that thing could have done to my face."

She went to speak to Garl.  This orc, sounded interesting.  "Kurgan's right about striking them hard and fast.  How hard can you strike one of the brain eaters, if I can give you an opening?"

*Sebastian -- The City*

While others had busied themselves with other affairs, the Cleric had spent his time preparing to cast a spell of sorts before they set out.  

He seemed worried about something  "Lyn, could I have a word with you for a moment?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2009)

Lyn had just come back with a scarf with green and silver stripes in it. "Uh?" one could barely see his mouth. "Is something... the matter?" he looked back at the cleric, rather nervous.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2009)

*The Mournland, Garl*

"The dwarf is right." Garl said, turning to Elena. "Now is not the time to stop and rest. If one of those...pie heads gave us that much trouble, who knows what two more could do? And their 3 masters as well. We must catch them off guard, not give them a chance to summon their defenses. My limited experience with magic shows that most spell casters have a way to tell when their pets have been destroyed, they may already be preparing to attack us.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sebastian -- The City*

"Do you think" asked the Cleric, "Elena would mind if I scryed her?  I've been wondering what the ones we sent traipsing off into the Mournlands have been up to.  If an angel saw fit to transport Madeleine like that, they're dealing with some serious opposition.  What's up with you anyways?  You seem so...nervous."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2009)

Lyn- City
"Nothing... is just... never mind" he said almost sighing  "We better scry Elena. Lets hope they don't get killed without us" he followed the cleric to help him with the fountain.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 23, 2009)

Glenn places a hand on the area Maddy was injured at and channels positive energy into her and then he does the same to himself.

Cure Light Wounds Maddy
8+5 = 13

Cure Light Wounds Glenn
5+5 = 10

Glenn's HP 57


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sebastian -- The City*
_
Note to DM:  There's no guarantee all of this is happening at the same time, so Sebastian might pick up something from an earlier fight or not or pick up when they fell into the water, etc.   Anyways he's only going to see the happenings for about 10 minutes or so.
_
"Right."  Sebastian set down his silver font, on the ground in the hut, and held one hand over it.  Water began to drip from his hand and quickly filled the bowl as he cast Create Water (Cleric Level 0).  He then reached around his neck and removed the silver holy symbol--one that matched one he had bought Elena before they parted ways in Yervais.

He dangled it over the surface of the waters, slowly swinging it back and forth like a pendulum.  Sebastian knew Elena well enough.  It was hard finding someone's soul at a distance.  The Cleric still didn't know how he had managed to scry into Hell that one time.  The whole process takes about ten minutes.  "Blazing star that scans sky, earth, and sea, reveal that which I wish to see."

Elena gets a DC19 Will Save with a -9 (He knows her well, and has something very similar to something she has) modifier.  If she makes it, the scrying fails.

*Rebecca -- Mournlands*

Rebecca followed Glenn's lead.  Cure Light wounds it was.

Madeleine
1d8+5
5+5 = 10

Glenn
1d8+5
8+5 = 13

Elena
1d8+5
7+5 = 12


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2009)

*The City*
_Note to Players and mostly Space Cowboy: Funny you should say that. I actually had them fall and go down river like that to catch them up with the other party. So things should be synced up for the most part. _

When Sebastian scries on Elena he finds fighting a brain headed creature and killing it, the fight only lasts a few moments but takes a toll and when the party is back up and running, he views them discussing their next move...the word "illithid" uttered and then discussed along with something called a "Pie Head".

He knows the word illithid to refer to a certain creature that lies underground. He observes that Madeleine is there, although she seems scuffed up. And there is a new face, an Orc who looks big and brutish. The Warforged who left with the party is strangely absent and there seems to be a performer among them too. 

Cssinei speaks to Sebastian, "I tried to scry on them the other day...it just failed outright...I don't think I can penetrate the magic that surrounds the Mournland." 

Of course Sebastian observes the following...

*The Mournland*
Madeleine nodded, "Strike fast...wait and prepare--the choices are hard to make, but let's not forget one minor detail...we killed the big one, Pellegri said herself the others are smaller than this."

There was a short pause though, "Do they really eat brains...that's more than a bit troubling."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sebastian -- The City*

"It's not the strength of the magic per se, Cissinei.  It's the strength of the personal connection.  I once gave Elena something like this..."  He held up the silver holy symbol, "In part because I was worried about Lady Itanowara, a vampire and..."  Sebastian's voice trailed off.  "Anyhow.  If they're running into things that nasty, I really ought to send them something useful.  That warforged seems to have disappeared too.  Have you a piece of wire?"

@DM.  Can I summon Pellegri with the appropriate summoning spell?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Sebastian -- The City*
> 
> "It's not the strength of the magic per se, Cissinei.  It's the strength of the personal connection.  I once gave Elena something like this..."  He held up the silver holy symbol, "In part because I was worried about Lady Itanowara, a vampire and..."  Sebastian's voice trailed off.  "Anyhow.  If they're running into things that nasty, I really ought to send them something useful.  That warforged seems to have disappeared too.  Have you a piece of wire?"
> 
> @DM.  Can I summon Pellegri with the appropriate summoning spell?



Cissinei shook her head, "I don't think I am explaining it well enough, the spell didn't just fail...it failed to catalyze--the components were untouched and no arcane magic was conjured...it wasn't as if Elena didn't exist, it was as if the spell scrying didn't..." 

*@SC:* You can attempt to summon her, or you can attempt to contact her if you have a spell that can do that...it would be simply for her to teleport to the other party if she knew she was needed.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2009)

((Im guessing she 'failed' her save. Does she knows something just happened?))

((Ignore this otherwise))
Elena - tomb
Elena looked around her confused. "Someone... or something is watching us" she said almost a little too paranoid. Elena couldn't see anyone but she was rather worrying. "Stay on guard"

----

Lyn- City

"Well Cissy, they told us the arcane powers would work shit in the mournlands. No wonder why the scrying failed... And talking about more scrying... shouldn't we come back to the ship and protect it from that damned lich?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sebastian -- The City*

Sebastian grinned like a Cheshire cat.  More spell-casting was to follow.  He needed to get a hold of someone.  "Watch the Font will you Lyn?"

Tracing a circle on the floor with one finger, the Cleric began a summoning ritual.  He was going to call a friend "Oh Pellegri!"  (Summon Monster IV)  After that he didn't have much time.  Maybe a minute to explain things to the Archon and perform the transfer.  

"...I have some things I want you to do..."
Sebastian is going to cast Imbue With Spell Ability, transferring two castings of Resurgence, and one casting of Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8 + 10) to Pellegri.  Since he's a Radiant Servant, the Cure Moderate Wounds cures 3d8 +10 due to a class feature.  Resurgence allows Pellegri to grant a character a second chance at a failed saving throw.

"Use one if they get paralyzed or knocked down, the other if someone gets hurt really really badly.  Tell Elena I said hello and to be careful.  It's just a Scrying spell."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2009)

Lyn- City

Lyn looked at the fountain while Sebastian was away. He winked twice when he saw Rebecca. "Is that... is that a guitar-axe? " he was rather shocked by it. "How... I mean... that's..." the amount of awesomeness was beyond his charts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2009)

_Note: I would think Elena might have some sense of who was scrying, like you can tell the same way you can tell who is summoning you back from the dead._

Pellegri was pulled away from the group deep under the ground. She could hear Sebastian calling to her and she just went with it, vanishing in a little blip and then reappearing in an elegant Elven village.

Her tiny voice seemed excited, "Sebastian! Did you call me here? What's going on." He explained to her the things about the spells and the scrying. Oddly enough Pellegri seemed to understand almost right away. "Okay, I will tell her what you said and...um we're mostly okay." 

She paused, "Oh, yes you know I can carry fifty pounds back if you let me teleport...any ideas on what to take?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 23, 2009)

*Garag - Elven City*
Garag ate slowly trying to ignore the goings-on around him.  Whoever this Captain was, she certainly was influential to have so many spellcasters in her service.  But spellcasters always tended to be slow, wanting to study their books and work their magics rather than get to the point of things.

Probably hired him to play bodyguard while they worked some great act of magic.  He briefly wondered what neighborhood would be the focus of their wrath but decided it was probably better he not know.  Having attachments to others only tended to distract when the fighting started.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2009)

*The City*
Cissinei lugged out her bag of Holding, "Put the things in this so that Pellegri can carry more, it would seem as if they could use a lot of help over there." 

Barbaneth removed his helm, "This actually has a healing property, I can purchase another before we leave town," he said as he dropped it in to the bag.

Dee drew a long sword off of her back and it ignited into flames, "Maybe Elena would be better served using two weapons in this case...if not her someone else there might be interested."

When the party was done, Pellegri would zip back with the bag. 

*The Mournland *
Moments after the Archon vanished she returned with a bag of holding beneath her, "The others sent me back with this..."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2009)

Elena- Tunnels
"...the others?"  Elena opened the bag of holding and there was a warm smile in her face. She looked around not sure from where they were watching her. "Thanks" She will take the healing belt because she knows that's from Lyn. "Dee's flaming sword is here... is anyone interested on using it for a while?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 24, 2009)

((I thought Dee used thinblades (exotic weapon proficiency required)?))

"Never trusted other smith's work meself.  Don't terribly trust mages to touch me weapon either.  So I'll stick to me axe."  Kurgen shrugged.

"We ready to be off then?  Once we get moving we'd best not stop, surprise can be as big a weapon as anything.  Keeping some space can help too, I don't know how their mental tricks work but they can't hit all of us if there's enough space between us.  If the front rank goes down, the next group can charge ahead and buy time to recover."

((Kurgan should take the lead, I'd suggest Elena be in a second rank a short ways behind him, if we get ambushed it's better if the two heaviest hitters have some space between us.

Suggest maybe:

Kurgan, Garl
<space>
Elena, Glen
<space>
Rachael, Maddy, Luemus, Heather​
((I'm not sure the range of the mind blast, which is fine since Kurgan really isn't sure of the range, but 15' or so between the groups should make for a hard shot to get everyone in one blast.  15' should still be close enough range for the second rank to pass the first if things go badly.  The stun doesn't last forever so focus on the long fight rather than trying to end things immediately.))

((If we run into all 6 at once we're still probably screwed, but this should give us a fighting chance.  Also helps minimize the chance of anyone's brain getting sucked out.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2009)

*The Mournland Caverns*
((Dee does use thinblades, but before she did she used a long sword so this is essentially her old weapon.))

Maddy sighs, "I would use it but there's not point in my getting up close like that." She lifted a helm out of the bag, "This is Barbaneth's, its got some healing property to it...I'll try and work it out." 

((On another note, Elena would probably be best for taking this considering that its a +2 weapon and it overcomes the DR of the Brain Golems))


----------



## Damaris (Dec 24, 2009)

*Anika: The City*


Anika had watched all the going-ons as her group tried to contact their other party, with no small measure of confusion. Moving to a few feet behind Garag, she had sat down and thought idly of her own task while Dee and the spellcasters focused on their's. _I need to learn everyone's name,_ she told herself. _Bad manners, otherwise. _ 

_Hope this doesn't take too long. _ She patted a small clump of snow into a rudimentary snowball and eyed Garag's back. Would it be worth it? The huge man shifted and grunted a bit, and she quickly put the frozen sphere down. Not worth it at all.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2009)

(( kk, Elena will use the thin blade then))
Elena agreed with Kurgan on the tactics. Besides, that way she could keep an eye in Garl if he starts to act funny. 

((question... Garl is half-orc or full orc?? I was under the impression that he was Half-orc))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 24, 2009)

(Ask Garl.  Full orc takes massive penalties to abilities, -2 on three stats, +4 on one, and gets dazzled in bright light, so I'd hope not.  As for all 6 at once, Rebecca has a spell combo for that--the same thing she used against the Demon.)

Rebecca seemed taken aback by the exchange.  "You lot are worried about more of these and you have allies that can send you magic swords via archons?  Let's hit these next bunch as hard and as fast as we can.  I'll find some way to interfere with that blast thing of theirs."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 24, 2009)

((He's half-orc iirc, and Dee's backup weapon is an equivalent +3 weapon (+2 + flaming)?  Damn...))

*Garag - City*
Garag glanced back at Anika and grinned at the snowball, "planning something little one?"  He smiled broadly, showing off his sharp teeth.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2009)

((Wait, Nusintia is a +1+Holy... doesn't that make her +2?))

Elena walks at Glenn's side with the flamming sword in one hand and Nusintia in the other. Depening of what they encounter and from where they are attacking, she will make the decision of what sword to use.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 24, 2009)

((Additional affects like flaming/holy increase the price of the sword, but not the "rating", a flaming (+1) holy (+2) vicious (+1) long sword +1 costs the same as a long sword +5 but only gives a +1 to hit, +1 to damage and is only a "+1" sword as far as overcoming DR is concerned.  That's the drawback to the added effects as the long sword above would do 1d8+5d6 damage a hit opposed to 1d8+5 damage.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2009)

Dee's sword is a +2 Flaming Long sword. So its exactly right to overcome DR. More recently I have just been springing for +3 or +4 Weapons.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 24, 2009)

*Anika: City*


_Holy...can teeth be that sharp?_ Anika smiled hesitantly at Garag. "J-just playing around, you know?" She scooped up a handful of snow and waved it at him. "Up for a snowball fight?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 24, 2009)

((@CTK Life must be good for Dee   But yeah, I lean towards real magical bonuses other than extra effects myself.  The bonus to hit is too nice to give up.))

*Garag - City*
Garag laughed politely at the suggestion, "I'm sorry little one.  I understand you seek entertainment but I fight only at Captian Deirdre's orders.  Besides," he paused and held up one overly large hand, "such large hands are ill-suited for small balls of snow.  I doubt you would find the game fun."

Also, he amended to himself, this girl gave off none of the presence of the others.  That meant that either she was unskilled in combat or she was very dangerous.  Either way it was better to watch for now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 26, 2009)

((Oh no, I didn't mean Dee was springing for +3 and +4, I mean when I play short lived games at high levels. +5 Holy is a bitch, basically you're guaranteed some decent damage and if you're a cleric and take intuitive strike and then buff yourself its going to leave a mark.)) 

*The City*
Dee dusts herself off as the scrying ends and Pellegri returns to the other group and things resume their normal pace, "Good to see they're not all dead or being raped or something..." 

"It's good to know, but what are _we doing?_" asked Barbaneth. 

Dee sighed, "Well I don't know...but we're going to need to head back to the ship to do it." 

_There will be down time here for anyone who needs to head to the store to do so in the following posts. _

When the party is aboard the taxi they're taken speeding through the jungle in record time with the trees whizzing past them at an alarming speed. Dee hangs onto the side hanging off only a bit to get the full experience of the movement, the wind whipping back past her. 

Cissinei is actually sick from the movement and has to stare at the floor to avoid throwing up. As the party nears the new clearing the driver slows the taxi warning them,* "This area has rapidly changed over the last few days, I don't want to run into any surprises." 
*
As they near the gorge in the ground there's a burst of dark energy that knocks the taxi off balance throwing them all from the safety of the vehicle.

When you recover and look up the taxi is for the most part okay and drivable but the driver is dead, skewered on the lance of a Huge shadowy Knight who seems to be made of a black mist covered armor. His eyes glow a virulent red and he flings the driver's body toward the group from the tip of his spear.

The body hits the ground with a wet thump and Dee sighs at Sebastian and then Barbaneth, "This is why I keep my cute ass out of the bloody fucking woods..."

*The Morunland*
Down in the area that the group was in there seemed to be no real pattern to the place, everything was rounded and covered in web like patterns that were etched directly into the rock. It seemed that this place had been built to accommodate many many more people than the number Pellegri had said. 

Strange Glyphs covered a nearby wall and were in great number, they were written large and seemed to be central to this pod of the little civilization.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 26, 2009)

((Posting Garag's stats for the fight now, if it's not needed yet just ignore it until it is.))

*Garag - Forest*
Garag pulls himself to his feet after the wreck and calmly assembles his guisarme.


*Spoiler*: _Fight_ 




With his guisarme Garag threatens everything from 11' to 20' in front of him.  Moving out of a square he threatens provokes an Attack of Opportunity from him.  If this opponent is small enough to get inside his minimum reach he'll drop his polearm and draw his flail (free and move actions respectively).

With the 'mage slayer' feat casting a spell or using a spell-like ability provokes an Attack of Opportunity (opponents cannot cast defensively to avoid provoking).

He's allowed up to 5 Attacks of Opportunity a round and may make them when flatfooted (due to Combat Reflexes and a class feature).  I'll roll all of them but I can't imagine using them all in a single round against a single opponent.

God this is going to be a lot of rolling.


*Spoiler*: _Stats_ 




Garag:

HP: 93/93
AC: 25
FF: 21
Touch: 13

Fort: +9
Ref: +9
Will: +6

Initiative:
1d20+4
8+4 = 12





*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Attack - Trip:
Touch Attack:
1d20+15
14+15 = 29​(If this hits touch AC, make a modified Str check vs. Str or Dex.  He gets +4 for each size larger than medium (+4 for large, +8 for huge, etc))
Opposed check vs. Strength or Dex
1d20+15
5+15 = 20​(If this is successful opponent is now prone, -4 to attack, -4 AC vs. melee attacks, +4 AC vs. ranged attacks.  Standing is a move action that provokes an AoO and Garag gets a free follow-up attack.)

Attack - Follow-up Disarm:
Opposed Attack Roll:
1d20+23
18+23 = 41​(Opposed by a standard attack roll, -4 if they wield a light weapon, +4 if they wield a two-handed weapon.  Failure means they are disarmed and must pick up their weapon (provokes an AoO).  Garag has 'improved Disarm' so failure means he does not allow a free attempt to disarm him.)

Attack - Standard:
1d20+10
16+10 = 26
Damage:
2d6+11
2,3+11 = 16


*Spoiler*: _AoO's_ 




Attacks:
1d20+16
11+16 = 27
1d20+16
8+16 = 24
1d20+16
16+16 = 32
1d20+16
4+16 = 20
1d20+16
17+16 = 33

Damages:
2d6+11
4,4+11 = 19
2d6+11
6,6+11 = 23
2d6+11
4,6+11 = 21
2d6+11
2,1+11 = 14
2d6+11
3,3+11 = 17









*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




Attack - Trip:
Touch Attack:
1d20+15
7+15 = 22​Opposed check vs. Strength or Dex
1d20+15
4+15 = 19​
Attack - Follow-up Disarm:
Opposed Attack Roll:
1d20+23
20+23 = 43​
Attack - Standard:
1d20+10
16+10 = 26
Damage:
2d6+11
2,5+11 = 18


*Spoiler*: _AoO's_ 




Attacks:
1d20+16
5+16 = 21
1d20+16
20+16 = 36
1d20+16
8+16 = 24
1d20+16
12+16 = 28
1d20+16
9+16 = 25

Damages:
2d6+11
6,2+11 = 19
2d6+11
3,2+11 = 16
2d6+11
2,6+11 = 19
2d6+11
4,4+11 = 19
2d6+11
6,6+11 = 23









*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




Attack - Trip:
Touch Attack:
1d20+15
10+15 = 25​Opposed check vs. Strength or Dex
1d20+15
1+15 = 16​
Attack - Follow-up Disarm:
Opposed Attack Roll:
1d20+23
12+23 = 35​
Attack - Standard:
1d20+10
1+10 = 11 (automiss)

*Spoiler*: _AoO's_ 




Attacks:
1d20+16
13+16 = 29
1d20+16
10+16 = 26
1d20+16
13+16 = 29
1d20+16
16+16 = 32
1d20+16
2+16 = 18
Damages:
2d6+11
6,4+11 = 21
2d6+11
6,6+11 = 23
2d6+11
2,4+11 = 17
2d6+11
2,2+11 = 15
2d6+11
3,2+11 = 16









*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 




Attack - Trip:
Touch Attack:
1d20+15
7+15 = 22​Opposed check vs. Strength or Dex
1d20+15
3+15 = 18​
Attack - Follow-up Disarm:
Opposed Attack Roll:
1d20+23
15+23 = 38​
Attack - Standard:
1d20+10
17+10 = 27
Damage:
2d6+11
1,4+11 = 16


*Spoiler*: _AoO's_ 




Attacks:
1d20+16
12+16 = 28
1d20+16
11+16 = 27
1d20+16
11+16 = 27
1d20+16
9+16 = 25
1d20+16
7+16 = 23
Damages:
2d6+11
2,2+11 = 15
2d6+11
6,5+11 = 22
2d6+11
4,4+11 = 19
2d6+11
1,4+11 = 16
2d6+11
6,1+11 = 18









*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 




Attack - Trip:
Touch Attack:
1d20+15
18+15 = 33​Opposed check vs. Strength or Dex
1d20+15
16+15 = 31​
Attack - Follow-up Disarm:
Opposed Attack Roll:
1d20+23
9+23 = 32​
Attack - Standard:
1d20+10
4+10 = 14
Damage:
2d6+11
3,4+11 = 18

*Spoiler*: _AoO's_ 




Attacks:
1d20+16
13+16 = 29
1d20+16
2+16 = 18
1d20+16
13+16 = 29
1d20+16
9+16 = 25
1d20+16
19+16 = 35

Damages:
2d6+11
1,2+11 = 14
2d6+11
6,1+11 = 18
2d6+11
3,4+11 = 18
2d6+11
1,1+11 = 13
2d6+11
3,6+11 = 20










((And if I made all those rolls just for a "Sebastian turns undead and it bursts into flames we can save them for next time  ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 27, 2009)

(Well there might be an undead bursting into flames moment, but not because of Turning"

_The body hits the ground with a wet thump and Dee sighs at Sebastian and then Barbaneth, "This is why I keep my cute ass out of the bloody fucking woods..."
_

"If your bare bottom is running about..." replied the Cleric
He looked to Trajan and Garag.  "Gentlemen.  I believe things are about to get violent.  And as a man of peace..." out came his mace "...I am going to keep it somewhere else for now."

To Anika.  "Stay here, and _don't move._"
_
Knowledge Religion:  Does Sebastian have any idea about what this guy is?  He's really just interested in the type.  1d20+12
14+12 = 26.  This is a pre-fight instant check.  And strategy does depend on it.  Plus I'm stuck using SRD spells ATM since I didn't have my compendium handy when I picked them out
_


----------



## Damaris (Dec 27, 2009)

*Anika: Forest*

Anika had been stunned when first dumped to the ground, and by the time she looked up, the mysterious knight had thrown the driver's body to the ground. _That thump...are those his intestines?_ She thought, and clapped a hand to her mouth as she dry-heaved. _Thank god I didn't eat breakfast._

Taking a moment to get to her feet, she saw Garag prepare himself out of the corner of her eye, and gave a slight sigh of relief. _That man looks like a monster. And everyone else seems to be fine. This will turn out fine, right?_ When Sebastian's words finally registered with her, Anika nodded feebly and slipped to the back of the group, well out of everyone's way. And the knight's path, but that was just a very special bonus.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 27, 2009)

Pulling himself from the ground Trajan eyes the man that caused the accident.  Putting his hand on the side of his chin he cracks his neck before pulling out his battle axe.  Staying silent he nods at Sebastian then turns toward Garag also giving him a nod before readying himself.  More he thought about what happened, the more he began to rage.

HP: 76
AC: 17 
Saves:
Fort: +9 
Ref: +5 
Will: +4 

Init:
1d20+3
8+3 = 11


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rage:
In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class.

Round 1:
1d20+11
10+11 = 21

2d6+6
2,3+10 = 15

Round 2:
1d20+11
18+11 = 29

2d6+6
4,3+10 = 17

Round 3:
1d20+11
2+11 = 13

2d6+6
5,4+10 = 19

Round 4:
1d20+11
15+11 = 26

2d6+6
1,6+10 = 17

Round 5:
1d20+11
20+11 = 31

Confirm:
1d20+11
14+11 = 25

2d6+6
5,3+10 = 18

((Hope I did that right.  Trying to get use to the new character...))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 27, 2009)

Lyn- Forest
Lyn gets up from the ground pretty damn angry. "What the heck...?" he looks up ahead at the strange knight. "He's ethereal..." he didn't have to see him twice to realize the shadowy properties of that thing. "A Guardian from that god, perhaps?" he readies a Magic Missile. 

Knowledge Arcana 1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29)

Lyn will try to identify what kind of creature this is and act with Sebastian accordingly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2009)

*The Forest*
Sebastian doesn't have any knowledge about this foe nor does Lyn, the creature moves forward slowly, closing the gap between himself and the group. Dee pulls Anika by the arm, "We need to get you away from the action," she said, "Not safe around here for a lady of your stature..." 

Dee sighed as she walked with the girl, "Barbaneth, Sebastian, you got this?"

The Paladin nodded at her.

She pulled Anika away, "Come on, we need to get back some." 

*Barbaneth:*
   1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22) 


*Giant Monster:*
   1d20+4 → [10,4] = (14)

The creature carries with it a huge long sword and shield that seem to be made of the same material as it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 30, 2009)

"I have no idea what this is, Lyn.  You know what that means?  Kill it with fire.  Lots and lots of fire.  Watch out for the help.  If we can pin it down we can give the warriors a better time of things."

HP: 85
AC: 20 (20 FF)
Initiative: 1d20+4
16+4 = 20

- Saves -
Fort: +15
Ref: +6
Will: +16

Round 1:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



And the man of God spaketh thusly, extending his hands toward the beast the DM just brought out:  "And so I offer up this wicked one as a sacrifice, a burnt offering to thee, its ashes the finest incense."

A roaring column of flame descends from the heavens; Sebastian was going to go Old Testament on this fellow (Despite the fact he would have had no idea what that expression means and that this is the wrong universe)  

As a free action he will expend a turn attempt to empower it.  

Turning Check:  1d20+11 (+2 Glory, +2 Knowledge Religion, +3 Special, +4 CHA)
15+8 = 23.  +4 Effective Level (9 + 4 = 13)

Damage:  13d6+0
5,6,4,3,3,3,2,6,5,3,5,4,4+0 = 53
Save DC is 19 REF.




Round 2:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



_Drat! _And the man of god didst mentally kickst himself, for not preparing another one of those lovely flamestrike spells this morning.  And he said it again.  _Drat!_  Oh well.  He had something else.

Sebastian reaches for a small holy text* at his side.  Ripping a page out of it he begins saying something that could either be a really nasty curse or a blessing, depending on which side of a heavy mace you happen to be on at the moment.  "May you wither them before us, oh Morning Lord.  Let them scatter as dry grass blown before the four winds."

Recitation:  Cleric Level 4.  Compendium Page 170.
All allies receive a +2 luck bonus on saves, attacks, AC, and weapon damage rolls.  This bonus increases to +3 if they are followers of the same God as Sebastian.  Duration is 9 rounds.

_*The Church of Pelor's Field Guide to Imprecatory Psalms, Violent Hymns, and Utterances for the more Martial Clergymen.  4th Ed.  Available any place fine Holy Texts are sold._




Round 3:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



At this point, Sebastian decides to revert to the smaller spells.  Spiritual Weapon.  Now there's an old favorite of his.  This one will have a little extra kick behind it.

Divine Spell Power Roll:  1d20+11
15+11 = 26.  CL is 13.  Duration is 13 rounds.  Damage is 1d8 + 4.
Attack roll is made at +12 (+3 for Recitation)

Caster Level Check (If necessary due to SR):  1d20+13
9+13 = 22

Attack Rolls:
1d20 + 12 → [16,12] = (28)
1d20 + 12 → [13,12] = (25)
1d20 + 12 → [4,12] = (16)
1d20 + 12 → [1,12] = (13)
1d20 + 12 → [12,12] = (24)
1d20 + 12 → [7,12] = (19)
1d20 + 12 → [16,12] = (28)
1d20 + 12 → [3,12] = (15)
1d20 + 12 → [1,12] = (13)
1d20 + 12 → [13,12] = (25)
1d20 + 12 → [17,12] = (29)
1d20 + 12 → [6,12] = (18)
1d20 + 12 → [6,12] = (18)

Damage Rolls:
1d8 + 4 → [8,4] = (12)
1d8 + 4 → [5,4] = (9)
1d8 + 4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d8 + 4 → [5,4] = (9)
1d8 + 4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d8 + 4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d8 + 4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d8 + 4 → [5,4] = (9)
1d8 + 4 → [7,4] = (11)
1d8 + 4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d8 + 4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d8 + 4 → [8,4] = (12)
1d8 + 4 → [6,4] = (10)




Round 4:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Another Spiritual Weapon?  Nothing says you can't have two of these going at once.  Sebastian once heard of a Paladin called a Hammerdin.

Divine Spellpower Check:  1d20+11
8+11 = 19.  +3 CL

Attack Rolls
1d20 + 12 → [4,12] = (16)
1d20 + 12 → [15,12] = (27)
1d20 + 12 → [17,12] = (29)
1d20 + 12 → [16,12] = (28)
1d20 + 12 → [12,12] = (24)
1d20 + 12 → [11,12] = (23)
1d20 + 12 → [5,12] = (17)
1d20 + 12 → [2,12] = (14)
1d20 + 12 → [5,12] = (17)
1d20 + 12 → [15,12] = (27)
1d20 + 12 → [10,12] = (22)
1d20 + 12 → [6,12] = (18)
1d20 + 12 → [20,12] = (32)

Damage Rolls:
1d20 + 4 → [5,4] = (9)
1d20 + 4 → [12,4] = (16)
1d20 + 4 → [9,4] = (13)
1d20 + 4 → [19,4] = (23)
1d20 + 4 → [17,4] = (21)
1d20 + 4 → [7,4] = (11)
1d20 + 4 → [5,4] = (9)
1d20 + 4 → [8,4] = (12)
1d20 + 4 → [19,4] = (23)
1d20 + 4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d20 + 4 → [14,4] = (18)
1d20 + 4 → [15,4] = (19)
1d20 + 4 → [10,4] = (14)

This needn't be directed at the one dude.  However.  It's a lot of pain considering both weapons will attack on Sebastian's turn and he need only redirect either with a move action.  He will redirect them if new foes appear.



Round 5:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



At this point or before, someone might need a cure Serious Wounds (Level 3):  Due to class features, it is automatically empowered curing 4d8 + 1d4 + 9 damage.

1d4+0
2+0 = 2

4d8+0
7,4,1,7+0 = 19

Total Cured: 30 HP.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2009)

Initiative 1d20+7 → [6,7] = (13)




> Fortitude save:	+11	= 2+3 [base] +3 [constitution] +2 [rat] +1cloak
> Reflex save:	+7	= 2+1 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1cloak
> Will save:	+11	= 5+3 [base] +2 [wisdom] +1cloak
> 
> ...




He starts with a Magic Missile to test his defenses
Round 1 Magic Missile
5d4+5 → [2,1,4,4,1,5] = (17)


Round 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



He will then follow Sebastian's advice and kill it with fire
FIREBALL DC19
10d6+1d4+1d6 → [3,4,2,3,5,5,2,3,4,1,1,3] = (36)





Round 3-5

*Spoiler*: __ 



FIREBALL DC19
10d6+1d4+1d6 → [4,3,4,3,6,4,6,2,3,6,4,1] = (46)
FIREBALL DC19
10d6+1d4+1d6 → [1,5,3,5,6,5,2,3,5,6,4,1] = (46)
FIREBALL DC19
10d6+1d4+1d6 → [2,2,1,6,1,3,4,1,2,6,1,6] = (35)




(In case he seems immune to fire he will change to Lightning Bolts)

Round 3-5 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lightning Bolts DC 18
9d6 → [3,4,4,1,6,5,4,1,5] = (33)
Lightning Bolts DC 18
9d6 → [4,2,3,3,2,6,6,6,5] = (37)
Lightning Bolts DC 18
9d6 → [5,2,6,5,5,5,5,1,2] = (36)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

Barbaneth - 22
Sebastian - 20
???????? - 14 
Lyn - 13
Garag - 12
Trajan - 11
Cissinei - 8

Dee tugged Anika by the arm, "Ignore the Cleric, he's up tight." She was half dragging her toward the crashed taxi, "Help me roll it, quick!" She said as she started to tug the craft up and roll it. Barbaneth made good on his promise and started the battle against the beastly knight off with a thunderous attack:

*Smite 1:*
1d20+14 → [18,14] = (32)

*Damage 1:*
2d6+7+14 → [5,4,7,14] = (30)

*Improved Smite Damage:*
1d6 → [6] = (6)

*Smite 2:*
1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)

Barbaneth's first attack connects easily with the beast but the second clatters off, still the Paldin's strength is felt as the giant recoils back from the hits. [200-36 = 164]

Sebastian's voice rings out, so loud that even up close to the hissing beast Barbaneth can hear it and he turns back just in time to catch light of what's happening and get out of the way.

"And so I offer up this wicked one as a sacrifice, a burnt offering to thee, its ashes the finest incense!" As the clerics words reach their climax a roaring column of flames extends from the clouds that blot out the sun and down into the giant beast. It's head recoils back as it is torched. A screech of torment is loosed from his darkened lips as they expel mist into the air. 

*REF:*
1d20+10 → [5,10] = (15)

[214-53 = 111] As the flames die down the creature retrieves his dropped longsword, holding it aloft the creature seems to go quiet for a second as if in silent prayer and he hits the party with a sort of dark mist that extends from his mouth as he glares down at them.

*Mist:*
5d8 → [8,7,2,7,1] = (25) (half to neutral) 

Lyn recovers from the attack quickly enough to send up a magic missile volley. [111-17 = 94] Garag, in a move of extraodrinary daringness tries to trip the monstrosity:

*Opposed STR check:*
1d20+20 → [3,20] = (23)

With Garag's failure to make the attack Trajan rushes in, enraged but his attacks clatter off of the creatures body as if striking nothing. Cissinei stands alongside Lyn and looses a round of Magic Missiels of her own (empowered against evil creatures):

*MM:*
5d6+5 → [5,1,6,4,2,5] = (23)

*Hellcat:*
1d6 → [6] = (6)


[94-29 = 65]

*Round 2: *
Dee and Ankia manage to get the craft rolled over and Dee climbs inside, "Bother, I think I can fly this thing...think is the optimal word here. I haven't got the foggiest what kind of interface the controls have..." she looks at the panel on the front, "Shit, are these controls...electric?" 

Barbaneth moved in to strike once more with a furious smite:

*Smite 3:*
1d20+14 → [17,14] = (31)

*Damage:*
2d6+7+14 → [4,6,7,14] = (31)

*Improved Smite:*
1d6 → [1] = (1)

The creature recoiled again, [65-32 = 33]. Sebastian pulls a holy text from his side and rips a page out and beings to mutter. This is always a bad sign for someone on the other side of the mace. 

"May you wither them before us, oh Morning Lord. Let them scatter as dry grass blown before the four winds." He lets the page's remnants billow away in the winds.

The giant takes things a bit more personally this time and lashes out at the Cleric and Paladin _ in one swing_. Due to the size of his sword he is able to line up an attack on both. 

*Attack Roll for the Giant:*
1d20+16 → [19,16] = (35)

*Confirm:*
1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29)


*Damage for Sebastian and Barbaneth:*
3d6+12+3 → [5,4,6,12,3] = (30) [times two for crit]

The second attack for the round is aimed at Lyn and Cissinei:

*Attack against Lyn and Cissy:*
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)

*Damage:*
3d6+12+3 → [2,6,3,12,3] = (26)

Cissinei falls, barely able to move and Sebastian is unconcious after the round. Barbaneth is unsurprisingly injured, but not as badly.

Lyn manages to release a fire of his own on the monster:

*REF:*
1d20+10 → [5,10] = (15)

The attack does full damage and the creature cries out, dropping the huge sword so that it is stuck in the ground. As it screams it and the sword fade into mist. As the taxi starts Dee calls out, "Is Sebastian okay?"

Barbaneth removes his helm, "He will be, he's unconscious." The Paladin walks over and places his hands over the Cleric. [+20]

*EXP +1,500*

(this fight turned out harder than I expected, shit got real with that crit)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 31, 2009)

((+12 Str?  Damn  ))

Garag wipes himself off from the minor damage he took, "that was an undead?"  He spoke hesitantly unsure of the situation.  What had he been signed into?


----------



## Damaris (Dec 31, 2009)

*Anika: Woods*​
Standing just outside the air taxi as Dee fumbled with it, Anika could half-see the battle. What she knew of fighting wasn't much, but when she saw both Sebastian and Cissinei fall, she winced. Once she was sure the monster had gone for good, she squeezed herself in next to Dee, barely noticing as the other woman called out about her fallen friend.* "This is more adventure than I counted on. I hope this is the last of it."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

*The Forest*
"It won't be, we get into these little pinches far more than I'd care to relate," Dee said. The craft was started up and the group had the means to drive itself back toward the ship now. 

Barbaneth replaced his helmet, "It could have been any number of things, but it was strong as Hell and it stands to reason that it might have been sent after us specifically."

*The Mournland: *
Madeleine put a hand to her chest, grasping slightly at a pain, "I get the feeling...that the others are in trouble--we should hurry," she said. 

The glyphs on the wall before them seemed to be old and must have been etched long ago. "Can you read these markings, Rebbecca...they actually seem to be some kind of picture?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 31, 2009)

*Kurgan - Mournland*
"Hurry so we should stop and look at pictures."  Kurgan muttered under his breath as he kept an eye out for potential threats.  He'd never understand surfacers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2009)

*Mournland*
"More like I don't want to walk into a trap or something else that these pictures could be detailing something we will have to deal with--I just figured the bard would be the person to ask in a case like this one."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 1, 2010)

*Mournlands -- Rebecca*

Rebecca nodded.  "Can't guarantee anything Madeleine.  It's gonna take me a little bit to do this..."  Working quickly the bard delved into her pack and withdrew a piece of costume jewelry.  Humming a quick incantation (Read Magic, Level 0), she began to trace the curves of the glyphs.  "...these are old.  Very old."

Bardic Knowledge:  1d20+13
18+13 = 31
*
Forest, Sebastian *

The Cleric opened his eyes.  "Damn" he coughed up a bit of blood.  "That really hurt Barnabeth.  Think it cracked a few ribs too."  Placing a hand on himself, he fired off a healing spell.  (See the dice rolled earlier, +30 HP.  50/85.), wincing as the magic knit bones and torn muscle back together.

Still looking a little beat up, the Cleric would then go see to it that the others were alright.  (In game terms, he's got 5 more castings of 2d8 + 10 Cure Moderate wounds to go about).  "Is everyone alright?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Mournlands -- Rebecca*
> 
> Rebecca nodded.  "Can't guarantee anything Madeleine.  It's gonna take me a little bit to do this..."  Working quickly the bard delved into her pack and withdrew a piece of costume jewelry.  Humming a quick incantation (Read Magic, Level 0), she began to trace the curves of the glyphs.  "...these are old.  Very old."
> 
> ...



The pictures and glyphs go together, the Bard discerns quickly, they tell a story of a nameless threat that ended time...in a fit of panic the Flayers used the power of their greatest leaders to create a burst Psychic energy sending them back into time. 


The Space Cowboy said:


> *Forest, Sebastian *
> 
> The Cleric opened his eyes.  "Damn" he coughed up a bit of blood.  "That really hurt Barnabeth.  Think it cracked a few ribs too."  Placing a hand on himself, he fired off a healing spell.  (See the dice rolled earlier, +30 HP.  50/85.), wincing as the magic knit bones and torn muscle back together.
> 
> Still looking a little beat up, the Cleric would then go see to it that the others were alright.  (In game terms, he's got 5 more castings of 2d8 + 10 Cure Moderate wounds to go about).  "Is everyone alright?"



Barbaneth helps the Cleric up if need be nodding at the comment about pain, "I only pray that Madeleine and the others are finding themselves in better circumstances than we are..." 

"Settle," Dee said, "Maddy's resourceful if she's anything, plus she's with Elena and Luemus...if the Druid's not bled to death, he is more than likely racking up a high body count." 

((Barbaneth has 20 more HP worth of healing.))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 1, 2010)

*Rebecca -- Mournlands*

The bard turned away from the Glyphs, her face ashen.  "These Mind-flayers, brain eaters, squid, or whatever you want to call them.  They're refugees, running from something dark and terrible that ends...well..._everything_.  They created a burst of something, which catapulted them back to here--wherever that is."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 1, 2010)

"A weapon that end everything in existence. Sounds like something that could stop a god to me. Sounds like this might have been a wasted errand after all. If the Mind Flayers who built it couldn't control the device well enough to stop that from happening we may not have much business tampering with it ourselves." 

Glenn groaned softly and continued, "If that is the weapon we're looking for, that doesn't mean we can allow ourselves to stop looking for it now. There are two things we have to consider. The first is that if we've already managed to come this far, eventually someone else will make it down here as well, and either for evil or their own ignorance they decide to activate the god killing weapon and destroy everything. The second reason we should press on is because we might have had a third traitor in our midst. Our Warforged friend who disappeared when the two demons revealed themselves is likely here to get the weapon for himself. He always seemed rather depressing to me. Thing like that with the a weapon that can destroy everything, and the intelligence realize what it can destroy, would most likely be tempted to use it. No matter what, we cannot allow that to happen."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 1, 2010)

Luemus gave Glenn a yawn.  "Now that we've heard the unnecessary philosophy behind why we're going to press on and kill some random unsuspecting mindflayers in their home.  Can we press on while they're still unsuspecting?  I really don't much care for being down here."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 1, 2010)

"Thought you'd never asked," Glenn said, eager to move on.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 1, 2010)

Lyn - Forest

((woot half damage for neutral lol))

"Yeah, That's what you get when you try to fight us, stupid knight!" He will go and kick the sword. He looks back at Sebastian and the others. "You ok, guys?" he will try to use a piece of cloth to move the sword to the taxi. He wont be touching it. "We might as well look at the sword, it could worth something"


----------

Elana- Tomb
She seemed quite concerned by Maddy's comments. She seemed in a hurry when Maddy and Rebecca started to check on the inscriptions in the wall. "What? something that ends... everything?" she turned her head rather shocked. "How could that be?" she shook her head still too impressed by the story.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2010)

*Kurgan - Mournland*
"I doubt the squidheads are unsuspecting.  They probably know exactly where we are ever since old brainy back there laid eyes on us."  Kurgan shakes his head, "but standing around doesn't get us anywhere.  Every moment we delay is another moment they have to ready themselves to face us."


*Garag - Forest*
((Garag is 81/93 if we're handing out free healing.  But he's pretty low on the needs-healing list))

Garag Cha-check:
1d20+1
14+1 = 15 (not bad  )

Garag shakes his head at the party, "I assume this isn't the first time most of you have fought something like that.  But if you are to truly be successful we must work better together."  He hefts his guisarme slightly, "when facing a larger enemy reach becomes an immense concern.  I was named 'the Subjugator' for my dominance of the arena.  But strength of arms is not nearly so important as positioning."

"Better for the other melee fighters to take ranks in front of me, I can keep an enemies focus long enough for them to engage and flank.  The spellcasters should keep far behind me, fifteen or twenty feet."  He gestures with the long reach of his polearm.  "Anyone enemy that thinks he can run past me will learn his foolishness."

His eyes gleam slightly with their yellow light, "whatever this thing was it was likely sent only as a message.  Were it serious it would have focused on one or two and not stopped with mere wounds.  I don't know what sort of enemies you have but they are obviously have deep resources to throw at you."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 1, 2010)

Lyn nodded at Garag. "That's pretty impressive" he said looking at the reach of the fighter. "You should heed his advice Sebastian... you are just fine away from the slashing and dying." he will pat the cleric in the back. He's liking this Garag dude a little bit more. If he can provide the defense needed as he says, that is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2010)

*The Forest
*((The stuff with moving and taking the sword is a no-go))
Cissinei glanced to Garag, "We've faced some bad things in our time, and some of the others have faced far worse than this...though things seem to be coming at us from all angles." 

Dee disembarked from the taxi while Cissy was talking and walked over to Sebastian, "Just like old times, eh?" 

*The Mournland
*Madeleine leaned back against the wall near the glyphs to check her bow, "Seems like we're just...never going to get a break from this huh?" she asked. "Just never seems to end, you know?" 

She hefted the bow against herself, "We can't assume that what's written about here is the weapon, we can't even assume that the weapon is known to the creatures that live here. But doesn't this settlement seem a little large for there to be no one in it? Maybe something happened to the others that stayed here." 

Pellegri piped up, "Maybe they went to some place nicer?" 

"I think to them, this is nice..." 

The area they were in was a huge domed one and there were other smaller structures like homes and businesses here and there. In the center of the underground area was a large building with a sort of governmental look to it.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2010)

Heather/Mournland…

“For once I agree with the dwarf.”  Heather said her eyes tracing the same course as Maddy’s.  “Something doesn’t feel right.  Then again…”  she sighed patting Coia for comfort.  “With that mist and the other things.”  Coia pressed against her.  “I think we should keep moving…”


Trajan/Forest…

Deciding to keep his mouth shut, Trajan just nodded in agreement knowing a better plan and formation would be a good idea.  He then frowned with frustration as he looked at his axe knowing he wasn’t of much help.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 2, 2010)

*Anika: Woods*

Stepping out of the taxi, Anika listened to Cissinei talk to Garag, her mouth drawing into a tight line as she frowned. When Dee began talking, she walked over, hands nervously smoothing her skirt.

*"When I hired this group to escort me to Whitefall," *she said. *"There was no mention of present conflicts, or even past ones. I-I don't need anymore trouble. I just need to get there as quickly as possible! I need to find--"* Eyes flashing in frustration, she snapped her mouth shut. *"I need to get there. If there's something in your past that will hinder the journey, I want to know."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2010)

*Forest*
Dee rubbed her hand through the girl's hair, "Relax little one," she said in a soothing tone that seemed somewhat unlike her usual one. "We're in the midst of some...rather aggressive negotiations with a few groups, but I assure you that most--if not all of our previous negotiations ended rather favorably for us..."

Barbaneth looked at Anika, "That is to say we've pretty much killed any enemies that came at us in the past and we will overcome this too..."

Dee grimaced, "Still there's no reason to be alarmed." When the group is back in thbe craft they will resume their journey. "It's not much further now, if I can just figure out how to work this damn thing." 

Dee tinkered with the controls and the craft shot backwards almost ramming the tress. "Okay, that's the reverse--looks like this is the drive--not sure what these other controls are, must not be important."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 2, 2010)

Dee disembarked from the taxi while Cissy was talking and walked over to Sebastian, "Just like old times, eh?" 

"If by old times you mean me being nearly cut in half, stabbed, slashed, and shot, it really -is- responded the Cleric."  He traced a finger down the scar in his armor where the butcher had nearly cut him in half.  "I've come close to death exactly three times hanging around you Dee.  I'm inclined to take your hired help's advice and stay a little farther back next time.  He looks like he could have given Genevieve a run for her money."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2010)

*Forest*
Dee thought for a moment, "But its the fun kind of cut in half, right?" She sighed, "And its not as if I provoked the attacks...a lot of the time I was minding my own business." 

The taxi didn't take long to reach the ship at its rate and it seemed like weeks or even months since they had seen the airship. (Because in real life, it has been). 

Hovering above the ground was the massive ship, still where it had been left and unharmed. The sky behind the ship was cloudy as always and the drizzle fell down all around them. Dee looked to Anika and Garag, "There she is...Home."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2010)

Lyn - Ship

"Aaah..... yes. There's the ship." he looked up and covered his eyes a little. He was more concerned by the clouds. Could it snow it the mournlands? "Let's see if everything is ok, shall we?" he asked Cissy.

----

Elena- Tunnels

Elena presses on with the others hoping to find and exit, the illithids, or more information about this "end of all".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2010)

*The Ship*
Almost immediately when they entered the ship they were greeted by Elena's Mother, Edith and the Dwarven Bartender whom they had left behind with the ship. Little Holly was clutched in the arms of Edith and quickly moved to be with her father when she saw him. 

As Barbaneth lifted his daughter up, she was still wearing Dee's hat.

"City's having a rough time it seems," Dee said retrieving her hat from the little girl. 

"All the cities are, they've been attacked by a force that we really can't explain--but there's a virus involved. We think it has to do with the Shards of the sun, but at any length I got us a crew--" Edith explained.

As Edith led them inside to the bridge she shouted down the Halls, "Captain on Deck." 

Upon entering the bridge area Dee slipped the hat back onto her head, she was greeted with a dozen or so salutes of people stationed in different parts of the room. 

"Now this is more like it," Dee smiled. "Who are they?" 

"Kotir military, some of them from my old command and others who just wanted to help repel the threat of Arambula...the bridge is yours Captain." 

*The Mournland*
Pellegri kept herself ahead of the group she returned with word of a room ahead, "There's one of the pie eaters, he's sucking on a Drow's head in a room ahead...looks to be alone." 

"This seems like it might be our chance to even up the odds a little."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 3, 2010)

Sebastian looked about.  "Well.  Looks like that's taken care of.  I was going to cast it today...but the anchoring spell may have to wait till tomorrow.  The hallowing ritual itself takes twenty four hours to complete, so I ought...to see about taking a nap now."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2010)

Lyn - Ship

"Ok, gives me time to rest and prepare. I'll help you with anything you need Sebastian" the sorcerer walked away to introduce himself with a wide smile to the ship's crew as "_Lyn, The Scorching Death_, nice to meet you"


----------
Elena - Tomb

Elena's muscles tensed in anticipation of the battle. Nusintia was already in her hands. She didn't say a word. 

She moved her hand pointing at Rebecca and motioned her to be ready for her music.
 She turned to Kurgan and Garl... they would need to hit quick and hard.  
Elena's eyes meet Leumus' as a warning to stay safe away from the blast. He was their only healer and heavy caster, she needed him SAFE.  She moved her lips articulating the word -*SUMMON*-. She believed they would need cannon fodder to fight that creature.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2010)

*The Ship*
Cissinei walked down next to Lyn and tugged him by the ear, "Let's not try to scare them _dear_," she said. 

With a chuckle, Dee walked over to the helm of the ship with Anika in tow for part of the stroll, "Make yourselves at home Anika, Garag." Dee took the Helm just as another young looking man, an Elf, rushed up.

*"Captain Saint John...I'm your Helmsman, Rydan--its my duty to pilot the ship."*

"Thank you, but I think for now I will do it--it has been a while. Now then, where shall we be off to?" 

*Mournland - Tomb*
Madeleine smiled, "Don't get so tense Elena, we've got the element of surprise, we can be on him before he can react..."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 3, 2010)

((Luemus has his full amount of spells back correct?))

Knowledge Nature: Taking a 10
10+15=25
Any thing Luemus could wildshape into that wouldn't draw these guys immediate attention if we were to say get flanked.  8HD is his max

"Of coarse. I suppose something to hold that brain eater down is in order.  Don't expect too much help on this guy though.  I'm be holding back until in case his friends stumble in on us."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 3, 2010)

((Any spells you used during/after the last battle are still spent.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2010)

*Garl-Mournlands*

"Perfect." Garl growled, hefting his axe. "Now is our chance to lower their fighting force by 1 more."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2010)

Lyn - ship


> ...dear...



Lyn had shiver running down his spine. And it wasn't the nice kind of shiver. 
Bluff 1d20+18 → [8,18] = (26) 
"Hahaha, well, I can't help it. I'll be the ship's main weapon. Right Cissy?" he said with a wide smile. "I'm going to take a nap... I miss my bed. You should rest too."

For a second, Cissy was able to realize Lyn's hair looked a little more... shiny... like it had acquired a more metallic look to it. Also, he seemed more able than before. His movements were focused and more graceful.  (( lol +6/+1 attacks ))

Behind his eyes there was a brighter spark of ambition. He was changing, but Cissy wasn't sure if Lyn realized all this.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2010)

*Garag - Ship*
Garag looked at the ship with no small measure of confusion.  He had seen such things fly overhead, but had no practical experience with them.  After finding a room and storing what little he possessed he returned to the deck - the confines of the hallways and human-sized-rooms a familiar discomfort.

Finally after some frustration he hunted down Dee.  "What would you have me do?  I am not trained for such a vessel but I am sure my strength can be useful somewhere.  I am not well suited for idle waiting."


*Kurgan - Mournland*
Upon sighting the squidhead Kurgan focused, tuning out the party for the most part.  Given the chance they'd likely debate what to do until the stone itself wore to dust around.  There was an enemy, confront it.  If more enemies emerge, confront them too.  Continue until is no enemy.


*Spoiler*: _Happy fun hacking/slicing time now please_ 




HP: 141/156
AC: 20 / Touch 10 / FF 20

Grapple (for reference): +13/+8

Fort: +14
Ref: +4
Will: +7

Initiative:
1d20+2
9+2 = 11

Round 1:
Move a fair distance from the party (20'?) while maintaining LOS on the mind flayer.

Thrown attack:
1d20+10
11+10 = 21 (presumably vs. Flat Footed AC)

Damage:
3d6+17
5,5,6+17 = 33

Round 2:
(Assuming he's still able to act and nothing major has changed  )
Summon his axe back to his hand and CHAAAAAARGE! (-2 AC until the end of his next round)

Charging Power Attack:
1d20+14
13+14 = 27

Damage:
3d6+27
3,5,4+27 = 39

Round 3:
(Assuming he's able to act and nothing major has changed)
Full Attack:
1d20+17
15+17 = 32 (Threat!)
1d20+12
9+12 = 21

Crit Confirm:
1d20+17
13+17 = 30

Damage:
3d6+17
5,3,4+17 = 29 (x2 if crit confirms, and a DC 15 fort save vs. death from massive damage)
3d6+17
3,5,6+17 = 31

Round 4:
(Assuming he's able to act and nothing major has changed)
Full Attack:
1d20+17
20+17 = 37 (threat!, Autohit!)
1d20+12
20+12 = 32 (threat!, Autohit!)

Confirms:
1d20+17
13+17 = 30
1d20+12
14+12 = 26

Damage:
3d6+17
2,2,2+17 = 23 (x2 if confirms, dc15 fort save to live)
3d6+17
1,6,2+17 = 26 (x2 if confirms, dc15 fort save to live)

Round 5:
(Assuming he's able to act and nothing major has changed)
Full Power Attack:
9+17 = 26
1d20+12
5+12 = 17

Damage:
3d6+17
3,4,3+17 = 27
3d6+17
3,5,5+17 = 30




(waits for the reply: "The axe passes through the mind flayer insubstantially.  Your mind briefly recognizes the illusionary trap for what it is before the waves mental energy wash over you.  Your last thoughts are of cruel denial as tentacles bore into your brain.")


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2010)

Elena Initiative [1d20+7] => [10,7] = (17)
: 

: Total Hit Points:94/104
: Armor Class: 22
: Flat Footed: 19
: Touch: 13
: 

((Hopes for Rebecca to start the song at round 2))
: Fortitude save: +10
: Reflex save: +6
: Will save: +8
: ----------------------


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
Elena follows Kurgan and stays behind him.

Round 2
Elena charges with Kurgan + Power Attack. 
: Attack Roll [1d20+14] => [12,14] = (26) 
: Damage [1d8+20+2d6] => [6,20,6,2] = (34)
: -------------------------

Round 3
If there's no more enemies appearing, she focuses on eliminating this threat. Full Attack+ Brute guantlets + quick strike
: Attack roll [1d20+14] => [7,14] = (21)
: Damage [1d8+23+2d6] => [4,23,3,4] = (34)
: ***
: Attack roll [1d20+9] => [6,9] = (15)
: Damage [1d8+23+2d6] => [3,23,2,6] = (34)
: ***
: Attack roll [1d20+14] => [17,14] = (31)
: Damage [1d8+23+2d6] => [2,23,5,2] = (32)

Round 4
If other enemy appears, she will hold her ground to be able to do Full Attacks
: Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [10,17] = (27) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [1,10,5,3] = (19)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [13,12] = (25)
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [5,10,2,1] = (18)
: -------------------------------------

Round 5
Hopes for the best protects the casters.
: Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [3,17] = (20) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [1,10,2,4] = (17)
: ***
: Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [18,12] = (30)
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [6,10,4,5] = (25)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2010)

*The Ship*
Cissinei held a hand up to her face for a moment and sighed, "I've got this awful headache, not sure if I will ever be able to actually get any sleep..." she said before yawning. "But I can try I guess." 

((Battle to come later))


----------



## materpillar (Jan 4, 2010)

Total Hit Points: 74
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [leather] +2 [light wooden] +4 [dexterity]
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 15

Fortitude save:	+7	= 6 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Will save:	+11	= 6 [base] +5 [wisdom]

Initiative
1d20+4
5+4 = 9
*Luemus*

*Round 1*
Luemus will summon a crocodile with summon nature's ally II

*Round 2+*
Luemus will be taking a back seat in this fight and do his best to conserve spells.
He's got Cure Moderate wounds and 3x Cure light wounds to use as necessary.  If more enemies come he'll hit them with 

Moderate 2d8+8
7,5+8 = 20

Light 1d8+5
1+5 = 6
3+5 = 8
2+5 = 7

Ice storm
5,3,4,2,5+0 = 19
6,3,5,6,3+0 = 23

*Kytae* will hang out next to Luemus.

*Crocodile*
(22 hp)
AC 15
Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2

Luemus will summon it behind or as close to behind the enemy as possible.  It'll then flank with elena and kurgan and bite then grapple the brain eater.

*Spoiler*: _Bite attack_ 




1d20+6
4+6 = 10

1d20+6
16+6 = 22

1d20+6
18+6 = 24

1d20+6
1+6 = 7




*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 




1d8+6
3+6 = 9

1d8+6
6+6 = 12

1d8+6
6+6 = 12

1d8+6
5+6 = 11




*Spoiler*: _Grapple checks for successful bite attack_ 




1d20+6
2+6 = 8

1d20+6
14+6 = 20

1d20+6
3+6 = 9

1d20+6
7+6 = 13


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2010)

*The Mournland *
Madeleine has to close the gap slightly between herself and the creature to get the full benefit of the attack. 

*Surprise Round for Maddy...*
   1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)

*Attack:*
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [16,12] = (28)
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)

*Damage:*
1d10+4+2+1d6;1d10+4+2+1d6;3d6 → [5,4,2,4] = (15) (1)
1d10+4+2+1d6;1d10+4+2+1d6;3d6 → [2,4,2,3] = (11) (2)
1d10+4+2+1d6;1d10+4+2+1d6;3d6 → [1,6,5] = (12) (Skrim)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2010)

*Garl-Mournland*

HP: 115/115 (not harmed last fight)
AC: 13
Base Attack: 7/2
Saves:
Fort: 5
Ref: 2
Will: 2

Intiative: Roll(1d20)+3:
12,+3
Total:15


Round 1:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Advance forward, staying behind Kurgan. Let him hit first and activate any traps.
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [18,12] = (30) 
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
*Damage*
1d8+7 → [3,7] = (10)




Round 2:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Activate Rage! +6 to Str and Con, +2 will save, +2 HP per level, -4 Ac
NEW HP: 129
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [20,15] = (35) (threat, autohit) 
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [19,10] = (29) 
*Damage*
1d8+7 → [5,12] = (17) x3 +1d10 fire damage → [10] if critical is successful




Round 3:
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+12;1d20+7 → [14,15] = (29)
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [15,10] = (25)
*Damage*
1d8+7 → [6,12] = (18)




Round 4:
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+12;1d20+7 → [15,15] = (30) 
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [16,10] = (26)
*Damage*
1d8+7 → [6,12] = (18) 




Round 5:
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+12;1d20+7 → [18,15] = (30) 
1d20+12;1d20+7 → [2,10] = (12) 
*Damage*
1d8+7 → [6,12] = (18)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 4, 2010)

Glenn-Mournland

HP: 70/76
AC: 19 DR 3/-
Fort +13
Reflex +8
Will +9

Initiative: 16+5 = 21

Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack:
17+16 = 33
2+11 = 13

Damage:
9+6 = 15
8+6 = 14




Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack
7+16 = 23
1+11 = 12

Damage:
8+6 = 14
3+6 = 9




Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack:
8+16 = 24
4+11 = 15

Damage:
9+6 = 15
9+6 = 15


----------



## Kuno (Jan 5, 2010)

“A drow head?”  Heather says looking ahead and rubbing her neck slightly then sees Kurgan take off.  “A little warning would have been nice…”  she muttered grabbing her bow.

HP: 74
AC: 20 
Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3) 

Initiative:
1d20+5
18+5 = 23


*Spoiler*: __ 




Don't think she would make it before the second round.
Longbow Attack 1d20+15 
Round 2
1d20+15
15+15 = 30

1d20+15
17+15 = 32

Round 3
1d20+15
10+15 = 25

1d20+15
13+15 = 28

Round 4
1d20+15
12+15 = 27

1d20+15
4+15 = 19

Longbow Damage 1d8+3 
Round 2
1d8+3
1+3 = 4
1d6+0 (magic)
3+0 = 3  = 7

Round 3
1d8+3
7+3 = 10
1d6+0 (magic)
5+0 = 5  = 15

Round 4
1d8+3
8+3 = 11
1d6+0 (magic)
1+0 = 1   =12



Rapid Shot
Attack 
1d20+15
2+15 = 17

1d20+15
3+15 = 18

1d20+15
5+15 = 20

Damage
1d8+3
7+3 = 10
1d6+0
5+0 = 5  =15

1d8+3
5+3 = 8
1d6+0
3+0=3  =11

1d8+3
3+3 = 6
1d6+0
5+0 = 5  =11


((I hope this is right...))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

Maddy - 25
Heather - 23
Glenn - 21
Garl - 15
Elena - 17
Kurgan - 11
Luemus - 9 
Rebecca - ?

*Surprise Round: *
Maddy makes sure to delay her action until the Melee fighters are right on top of the bastard and then she looses the set of arrows into its side. Both hitting their mark [109-15-11-12 = 71]. The Flayer turns shocked to see the fighters barreling at him just as Heather's arrows hit [71-7-15 = 49] Glenn reaches the creature a moment later, slamming his sword down into its squishy flesh [49-15 = 34]. Garl hits about the same with one vicious attack [34-10 = 24].

Elena wastes no time jumping in the fray and her attack is truly devastating as she cuts clear into the creature and kills it nearly instantly. [24-34 = DEAD]

As the mass of mushy flesh crumples to the floor and the Drow's body falls next to it, the room is left silent. 

*EXP 350
+2 Ring of Protection
+1 mithral chainshirt
Cloak of Charisma +2*


----------



## materpillar (Jan 5, 2010)

((+1 Mithral Chain*shit* ))

Luemus walked into the room after the fighters.  "Well he didn't have much of a chance." He glanced around the room.  "He did take quite a few hits though.  It probably won't turn out quite so well if his friends get the jump on us."

((Go ahead Luemus doesn't need it))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2010)

((DIBS ON THE CLOAK! *0*))

Elena looked down at what was left of the creature. It was... HORRENDOUS. "One down, five left. Take his stuff and keep moving." she pointed at the bag of holding. "We will check them later"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 5, 2010)

((Already called dibs on the Cloak! Glenn can use it for 45hp Lay on Hands daily, Better turning, +1 to each save, and better attribute bonus to charisma based skilled))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

((Remember, this is standard gear, we might have several of these cloaks floating about))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 5, 2010)

The bard sauntered into the room in the manner of an extremely pleased cat after the violence had ceased.  She saw what remained of the Mind-flayer.  "Rum way to go out that.  Killed while snacking.  Treehugger-san is right.  We ought not to wait too long before moving on.  Shock and awe is how you play these gigs."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*Mournland *
Madeleine quickly takes the Mithral chain shirt, while she is busy switching hers our for it, Pellegri hovers over, "There's never anything I can have...I don't get money or armor or anything for all my help!" 

With a sigh Madeleine shakes her head, "You don't really have a body, little one." She said that as she gave Pellegri a little shove with her index finger. 

The room they stood in was ignited as a bright light passed from Pellegri to Madeleine. There was a pause and Madeleine went to move and crumpled to the floor in a clumsy, arm flailing fall.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Rebecca immediately went to catch Madeleine.  "What the hell?"

To Pellegri in Celestial.  "What did you do!?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Mournland*
For a moment Madeleine was frozen there, confused and slightly out of it. When Rebbecca spoke and she glanced down she realized what had happened. 

"Son of a bitch--" Madeleine's words, but in Pellegri's miniature body. "The fuckers cursed the chain shirt...it must have activated when I poked Pellegri." 

On the ground in Madeleine's body, Pellegri looked up at Rebbecca and started to chuckle. She managed to move her arms to wrap them around Rebbecca, "Wow...arms are fun."

Pellegri pulled herself up on Rebbecca, getting to her feet albeit wobbly. Of course the Archon had never actually walked or had legs before. 

"We have got to undo this...its going to slow us down," Madeleine said. 

Curiously, Pellegri reached up and stuck her thumb and index finger into the front of her skirt and tried to peer down it. When the fabric didn't give enough she gave up there and kicked her leg up behind her back examining the bottom of her foot. Then she patted her hands over her breasts, "What do you call these lumps again?" 

"Yeah, she needs to get out of me before she pisses on herself or worse--"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2010)

Elena- Tomb

She could barely believe what just happened. "Well, this is... bad" she said while looking at Maddy-Pellegri. She will use her sword to put the chain shirt in the bag of hold so no one else touches it. "That's why I said to put it inside the bag... we don't know what could they do. Don't worry Maddy... I'm sure Sebastian, Lyn or Cissy can figure out this"

"Pellegri... you must stay back now...Stay at Rebecca's side" they needed to keep moving.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Mournland*
Pellegri got really close to Elena was poked her in the nose with her finger, "Okay," she said.

"Well wait, shouldn't I try and use Pellegri's powers just in case?" asked Maddy.

Pellegri held her hand out, flexing the fingers and there was a burst of energy from her hand that appeared to be a wide beam of light. It hit the wall burning in a little, "My powers are right here," she commented.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2010)

Elena - Tomb
"That means... you two stay back then. You might have your power Pellegri, but you shouldn't try to fight with Maddy's body... you too Maddy. You two better be safe than sorry"


Lyn - Ship

Lyn fell asleep pretty quickly. 

He was dreaming of a cave in a desert canyon... inside it was a beautiful mansion carved in the stone. Lyn was sitting on a pile of gold and eating a tasty grilled cheese sandwich, when suddenly out of nowhere Cissy appeared with and Axe. He couldn't speak because he was still eating his snack, when Cissy casted Cold of Cold on him. Gulped that last bite and covered himself with a Wall of Force... HE HAD TO SAVE THE SANDWICH! Cissy moved forward casting ice spells and he couldn't finish the sandwich! WHY!?   Why didn't she allowed him to finish the SANDWICH!?  He fled the mansion and the moment he came out, he starts to flap his wings... WINGS? No matter. The sandwich was safe, that's all that matter. That delicious sandwich... he looked down to his scaly claws to realize half of POE was inside the sandwich. Maggie poofed in his shoulder with tiny draconic wings. "_Now you have done it!_" 


 "AAARG!" he gasped and jumped out of the bed. Maggie jumped too startled by his master. 

_"What? who!? WHERE!"_ squealed the rat looking and sniffing around for an enemy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2010)

Kurgan - Mournland

Kurgan grumbled, "bah, no time to discuss this in committee.  Pellegri, why don't you go back to the others, that will keep you out of trouble and maybe they can work on a solution.  They're bound to be bored anyway."  

He started onward assuming the others will follow, "Madeleine, do your best to keep out of trouble I guess.  That'd be a pleasant change."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Mournland*
Madeleine was fuming about the fact that she was stuck like this. How could she continue to be Pellegri? It was just so unnatural for her. While she hovered around and Pellegri practiced walking she suddenly thought of something, "Oh, if Pellegri can teleport in my body, she can bring back heavier items..." 

Pellegri nodded her head, over exaggerating the motion, "Um huh, um huh, um huh." She said as she walked in circles. 

*The Ship*
Cissinei retired to her room without Lyn and chalked up a cricle on the ground laid out her spell book near the center of it. She took out a few candles that she had sat aside and placed them around the circle. 

She brushed her hair back, "We're going to try this again," she said to herself. Poe jumped up into her arms out of nowhere and she caught the cat. "Yes, you're allowed to help." 

Taking her component pouch and a metallic bowl she walked into the circle, tossed a dash of some herb into the center of the bowl and placed it down in the center of the circle and knelt before it. She spoke slowly in a low tone as the herbs burned and filled the air with a sweet smell. 

After a few moments, she took a lock of her hair and a lock of Poe's and tossed them into the burning herbs. A new smell filled the air and she grimaced, "You need a bath...or...I do."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2010)

*Garl- Mournlands*

Garl chuckled as the girl and the ball-of-light adjusted to each other's bodies. The ball-of light had gotten the better trade apparently. He scooped down and grabbed the ring of protection, slipping it onto his finger. It was a tight fit, but it worked. "I agree with the Dwarf." Garl said. "There is no time to discuss. There are still two more of these things somewhere down her, and two more of their minions. We must continue moving." He was still a little tired from the Rage, but Gruumsh damn him if he would let them see it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*Mournlands
*Upon placing on the ring Garl is engulfed by flames and is seemingly on fire. Pellegri gasped, "Oh no! You're burning..." 

But Garl couldn't feel it, he could just see the fires around him burning brightly. 

"Damn it, did you put the ring on?" asked Madeleine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2010)

*Garl-Mournlands*

Garl leaped back and tried to brush the flames off. But after realizing that they weren't hurting him, he simply stood there, a quizzical expression on his face. "Yes." He said in response the girl-inside-the-ball-of-light's question. "I recognized it from some of the warriors in my tribe. It is supposed to be very useful." He motioned towards the fire. "Though I did not expect this. Should I remove it?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2010)

((Finger will probably need to come with it  Hold still, Kurgan will help))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

The Mournlands
Madeleine sighed, "No, these things are generally one time effects, though it will be hard for you to sneak if you're burning like a fire man..."

Suddenly Madeleine thought back to Orseth and his sword.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Finger will probably need to come with it  Hold still, Kurgan will help))



((Doesn't matter. He's cut out more important things.  And anyway, this can count towards his natural armour bonus at level 3. Self mutilation for the win!))

Garl nodded slowly. But of course, I doubt we will be doing much sneaking. Fighting is better.], and it might startle the enemy."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2010)

Elena - Tomb

"Careful with..." she tried to stop Garl from taking "...the ring. It can also be cursed" she sighed under her breath. "Alright... let's get moving then"


------
Lyn - ship

He was leaning against the door breathing heavily. The dream had been... so vivid. And he felt a little more than startled. 
_"What is it Master?"_ Maggie asked reaching his feet and climbing up his robes.

"I had a really baaaad dream... well, just the ending. The rest was... kinda funny" he said  trying to calm himself and went to sit in the edge of the bed. "Do you think I'll transform fully into a dragon?"

_"Uhm... you can't be a dragon, you are human. You might look a little more like one... I think" _the rat scratched the back of her ears. It have been long since they had some chat together. _"Master, are you going to keep mating with Lady Cissy?"_

Lyn blinked twice and looked at the little rat. "Yes, I think so why?"

_"Well, I was just wondering, Master. I never thought you would find a partner this soon..."_

"What was that supposed to mean!?" he took the rat from the back and put it in front of his face.

_"I thought the master would like more... freedom." _

"No, no Maggie" he shook his head "I think you are misunderstanding this... we are not partners for life, if that's what you think"

_"ooh... I see. Then forgive my intrusion, Master!"_ she squealed happily.

Lyn half smiled and laid down to sleep. He had the dream again, but this time instead of Poe, the sandwich had Cissy's spellbook inside. Dragon Lyn flew to the top of a mountain and finally finished his sandwich. It was delicious... it tasted like _MAGIC._


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Morunlands*
The group moved on from where their way out into the main area once more, it was still quiet and none of the other creatures seemed to be stirring. Garl's new found ability provided some light for the situation and ass they moved he cast shadows for the group all around. There were higher parts of the city and areas off in the distance that couldn't previously be seen. 

Madeleine sighed, "I wonder how they lived like this...its so--emotionless," she said. "Eh I guess I better scout ahead." She made her way through to some other areas and circled back around on the other side of the city. There she spotted two more foes standing guard outside of a door. Smaller versions of the Brain Golem. 

When she returned to the group she informed them. 

"I found two Brain creatures...smaller ones but they're guarding a door."

*The Ship*
Dee placed a hand under her chin nodding at Garag's question, "There's not a lot to be done on this ship really, its pretty well automated although if you wanted the engine room could probably use a strong pair of arms. I do have to say though, its best not to tire yourself out with the ship as there are battles where we will definitely need you."

Down the hall in her room Cissinei burst from her room holding Poe under one arm and coughing frantically, smoke followed her and flowed openly from the door of the room, "Damn...looks like it might have worked this time." 

She coughed once again and headed down the hall to Lyn's room, "Lyn! Lyn! I did it!" her voice was raspy with the smoke as she pounded on the door.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *The Morunlands*"I found two Brain creatures...smaller ones but they're guarding a door."


"Staggered approach, we don't want to all end up getting hit by that stun again."  Without waiting for confirmation Kurgan started his charge wondering if he explained the simple tactics enough for his slower companions.  

((Will post battle stats in a bit))




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *The Ship*
> Dee placed a hand under her chin nodding at Garag's question, "There's not a lot to be done on this ship really, its pretty well automated although if you wanted the engine room could probably use a strong pair of arms. I do have to say though, its best not to tire yourself out with the ship as there are battles where we will definitely need you."



"Don't worry yourself.  I'm used to long hours and work is better than boredom.  When it is time for battle you know where I will be, I will be ready."  With that simple statement Garag left to find the engine room.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2010)

Lyn - Ship

"... another sammich?" he called out in his sleep. 
_"I think she's calling for you, Master"_ Maggie opened one of Lyn's eyes. 
"Wah" he wake up again. "Is the awaking never going to end?" he walked slowly to the other yawning. "damn... I'm hungry." he opened the door.

"What... what is it?" he tried to focus his sight on Cissy.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2010)

"Spread out" Elena warned the others. 

Elena Initiative [1d20+7] => [14,7] = (21)


 Total Hit Points94/104
 Armor Class 22
 Flat Footed 19
 Touch 13


 Fortitude save +10
 Reflex save +6
 Will save +8


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
Elena goes to the other remaining guardian
 Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [15,12] = (27) 
 Damage [1d8+20+2d6] => [6,20,2,1] = (29)



Round 2
Elena will try to stay in the oposite side where Kurgan is staying. example: 

Kurgan<->Brain .... (space) ..... Brain<->Elena
 Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [18,12] = (30)  (damn you, immune to critics...!!)
 Damage [1d8+20+2d6] => [6,20,2,4] = (32)
 ***
 Attack Roll [1d20+7] => [13,7] = (20)
 Damage [1d8+20+2d6] => [7,20,6,4] = (37)



 Round 3
Kill KILL KILL
 Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [6,12] = (18) 
 Damage [1d8+20+2d6] => [7,20,6,3] = (36)
 ***
 Attack Roll [1d20+7] => [18,7] = (25)
 Damage [1d8+20+2d6] => [8,20,5,1] = (34)


Round 4
 Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [9,12] = (21) 
 Damage [1d8+20+2d6] => [8,20,5,1] = (34)
 ***
 Attack Roll [1d20+7] => [17,7] = (24)
 Damage [1d8+20+2d6] => [5,20,4,1] = (30)


Round 5
 Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [12,12] = (24) 
 Damage [1d8+20+2d6] => [8,20,5,5] = (38)
 ***
 Attack Roll [1d20+7] => [19,7] = (26)
 Damage [1d8+20+2d6] => [6,20,4,3] = (33)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Ship*
Dee nodded as he departed. 

Cissinei smirked at Lyn, "I've been working on a ritual to do something I heard about...you'll see...why are you looking at me like that?" 

Lyn will by now have noticed the pair of fuzzy cat ears on the top of Cissinei's head.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2010)

*Kurgan - Mournland *

HP: 141/156

AC: 20, FF 20, Tc 10

Fort: +14
Ref: +4
Will: +7 (+1 if Elena's within 30')

Initiative:
1d20+2
16+2 = 18

Round 0:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kurgan trots off in the direction of the "pie eaters" after quickly telling the others to keep spread out to avoid the stunning attacks they faced last time.

He'll charge the first one he sees, -2 AC until next round.

Attack: Power Attack Charge
1d20+14
16+14 = 30 (Threat!  Oh, wait)

Damage:
3d6+27
1,6,1+27 = 35




Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Full (power) attack on whatever's left standing!

Attack:
1d20+12
4+12 = 16
1d20+7
4+7 = 11

Damage:
3d6+27
1,2,4+27 = 34
3d6+27
6,4,1+27 = 38




Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Full (power) attack on whatever's left standing.

Attack:
1d20+12
16+12 = 28
1d20+7
9+7 = 16

Damage:
3d6+27
2,3,5+27 = 37
3d6+27
3,1,1+27 = 32




Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Full (power) attack on whatever's left standing.

Attack:
1d20+12
14+12 = 26
1d20+7
3+7 = 10

Damage:
3d6+27
2,4,4+27 = 37
3d6+27
4,6,6+27 = 43




Round 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Full (power) attack on whatever's left

Attack:
1d20+12
2+12 = 14
1d20+7
11+7 = 18

Damage:
3d6+27
1,2,1+27 = 31
3d6+27
4,3,2+27 = 36




Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Full (power) attack on whatever's left.

Attack:
1d20+12
17+12 = 29
1d20+7
15+7 = 22

Damage:
3d6+27
3,2,2+27 = 34
3d6+27
1,2,4+27 = 34


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2010)

Lyn - Ship

He blinked twice. "Your... ears... they are... like a cat" she looked around her to check if something else had changed. "what kind of spell did you use again?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Ship*
Patting her hands across the top of her head Cissinei sighed, "Well this is...just one of those little side effects, t'will pass. But I did a ritual to help Poe and I bond a little..." she sighed, "It seems to be having a side effect or two, like the ears and the fact that I'm craving milk and sex, but if the notes I took are right that should wear off."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2010)

"And... this thing... what will you able to do with Poe now?" he moved his hand and a glass of milk appeared. He passed it to her to drink.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Ship*
Cissinei took the milk graciously, "God, thank you, you're wonderful." She drank from the glass vigorously before answering him. As she pulled the glass down from her face some of it clung to her upper lip, "I should be able to do a lot over time, but the immediate effect is that Poe is essentially a weapon, she's a crossbow now--or can turn into one." 

She finished the milk off, "Can we take care of the other thing now or are the ears too odd..." she looked upward trying to spot the ears, but couldn't.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2010)

"Bah, that's easy to deal with" he moved his hand around the ears and the second later there weren't there. He then lead her to the room.

"_again!?_" squealed the rat when Cissy came in. 

"Maggie, wait outside, will you?" he kept the door open until the rat had left the room.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2010)

*The Ship*
Poe hopped down and Cissinei placed the glass near the cat and the car began to lick at the remnants of milk. Cissinei followed Lyn away into the room.

Dee walked up to Sebastian, "Quick question, Brother. You think you could keep this ship from being shredded apart by that Mournland Fog?" she asked. "I'm thinking we go all in for one last gamble..."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 6, 2010)

Total Hit Points: 74
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [leather] +2 [light wooden] +4 [dexterity]
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 15

Fortitude save:	+7	= 6 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Will save:	+11	= 6 [base] +5 [wisdom]



Initiative
1d20+4
5+4 = 9

Round 0
*Before the fight Luemus will cast Bull's Strength on Elena*

Round 1
Assuming it won't hinder the melee fighters, Luemus will cast  on the two brains

5d6+0
1,1,2,6,5+0 = 15

Round 2
Luemus will cast Summon Nature's ally 3 for 1d3 crocodiles
1d3+0
3+0 = 3

Round 3+
Luemus will cast heal moderate/light wounds as necessary
Moderate 2d8+8
7,5+8 = 20

Light 1d8+5
1+5 = 6
3+5 = 8
2+5 = 7

If the situation merits it he'll cast another Ice Storm
5d6+0
6,5,4,4,5+0 = 24

Kytae will hang out next to Luemus again

Crocodiles
(22 hp)
AC 15
Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2

Luemus will summon them  In the middle of the two brain eaters. They'll then flank with elena and kurgan and bite then grapple the brain guys.

*Spoiler*: _Bite Attack_ 




Croc 1
1d20+6
3+6 = 9
7+6 = 13
18+6 = 24

Croc 2
1d20+6
1+6 = 7
13+6 = 19
17+6 = 23

Croc 3
1d20+6
7+6 = 13
13+6 = 19
16+6 = 22




*Spoiler*: _DMG_ 




Croc 1
1d8+6
3+6 = 9
5+6 = 11
7+6 = 13

Croc 2
1d8+6
2+6 = 8
4+6 = 10
7+6 = 13

Croc 3
1d8+6
3+6 = 9
8+6 = 14
7+6 = 13




*Spoiler*: _Grapple_ 




Croc 1
1d20+6
18+6 = 24
12+6 = 18
11+6 = 17

Croc 2
1d20+6
2+6 = 8
12+6 = 18
9+6 = 15

Croc 3
1d20+6
8+6 = 14
1+6 = 7
20+6 = 26


----------



## Kuno (Jan 6, 2010)

“Oh for the love of…”  Heather growled watching Kurgan take off.  “Can’t anybody control him?!”  She readies her bow to fire.  

HP: 74
AC: 20 
Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3) 

Initiative:
1d20+5
10+5 = 15


*Spoiler*: __ 




Longbow Attack 1d20+15 
Round 1
1d20+15
20+15 = 35

1d20+15
6+15 = 21

Crit Confirm
1d20+15
19+15 = 34

Round 2
1d20+15
14+15 = 29

1d20+15
17+15 = 32

Round 3
1d20+15
11+15 = 26

1d20+15
4+15 = 19

Round 4
1d20+15
15+15 = 30

1d20+15
18+15 = 33

Round 5
1d20+15
8+15 = 23

1d20+15
17+15 = 32



Longbow Damage 1d8+3, 1d6 (magic)
Round 1
1d8+3
7+3 = 10
1d6+0
5+0 = 5 = 15

1d8+3
4+3 = 7
1d6+0
1+0 = 1 = 8

Round 2
1d8+3
7+3 = 10
1d6+0
2+0 = 2 = 12

1d8+3
6+3 = 9
1d6+0
2+0 = 2 = 11

Round 3
1d8+3
7+3 = 10
1d6+0
2+0 = 2 = 12

1d8+3
3+3 = 6
1d6+0
4+0 = 4 = 10

Round 4
1d8+3
7+3 = 10
1d6+0
3+0 = 3 = 13

1d8+3
6+3 = 9
1d6+0
5+0 = 5 = 14

Round 5
1d8+3
8+3 = 11
1d6+0
5+0 = 5 = 16

1d8+3
8+3 = 11
1d6+0
5+0 = 5 = 16






Rapid Shot
Attack 
1d20+15
12+15 = 27

1d20+15
19+15 = 34

1d20+15
4+15 = 19

1d20+15
12+15 = 27

1d20+15
18+15 = 33

Damage

1d8+3
8+3 = 11
1d6+0
1+0 = 1 = 12

1d8+3
3+3 = 6
1d6+0
5+0 = 5 = 11

1d8+3
7+3 = 10
1d6+0
5+0 = 5 = 15

1d8+3
1+3 = 4
1d6+0
2+0 = 2 = 6

1d8+3
4+3 = 7
1d6+0
5+0 = 5 = 12


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 6, 2010)

*Rebecca -- Mournlands*

_
?Oh for the love of?? Heather growled watching Kurgan take off. ?Can?t anybody control him?!? She readies her bow to fire. _

"What, you got issues with tossing dwarves at all of our problems?" quipped Rebecca.  Out came the Ax.  "Let's give em a good show!"


*Spoiler*: __ 



HP: 64
AC: 20 (17 FF, 15 touch)
Initiative:  1d20+3
17+3 = 20

Fort: +4
Ref: +9
Wil: +7

Round 1:  The magic wasn't so much in Rebecca's guitar, as it was in her voice.  The bard breaks out into a song that seems to set the blood on fire.  This one is entirely in dwarven and the main idea of the song could be summed up thusly:  _How many of them can we make die?_

Subdual Damage for WoC:  3d4+0
3,2,2+0 = 7

Inspire Courage.  +4 to everyone's attacks and damage rolls, saves against fear and charms.  

Round 2:  As Strat picks up the song, harmonizing, she holds the guitar like a champion someone swinging a greatsword and lets it fly, hopefully damaging something important.

Whirling Blade, Bard Level II.  Make 1 attack against each creature at highest BaB using key ability mod instead of STR.

1d20 + 15 → [9,15] = (24)
1d20 + 15 → [16,15] = (31)

Damage
1d10 + 14 → [8,14] = (22)
1d10 + 14 → [6,14] = (20)

Round 3:  The damage done, she grips Strat again and moves to tumble into the action, hoping to move by and flank the creatures.  Hopefully the melee fighters are still alright.
Tumble Check, 1d20 + 13 → [7,13] = (20)

Attack:  1d20 + 12 → [20,12] = (32) 
Damage:  1d10 + 7 → [5,7] = (12) 

Round 4:  If the creatures seem to have noticed and turned on her, she'll adopt a totally defensive stance, boosting her armor class to 26.  Otherwise
she will execute the full attack option

1d20 + 12 → [8,12] = (20) 
1d20 + 7 → [6,7] = (13) 

Damage:
1d10 + 7 → [9,7] = (16)
1d10 + 7 → [10,7] = (17) 

Round 5:  Again, if trouble beckons, she's going to tumble out of there. 
1d20 + 13 → [10,13] = (23) 

Otherwise a full attack is in order.
1d20 + 12 → [16,12] = (28) 
1d20 + 7 → [12,7] = (19) 

Damage:  
1d10+7 → [8,7] = (15)
1d10+7 → [7,7] = (14) 




*The Ship -- Sebastian*
_
Dee walked up to Sebastian, "Quick question, Brother. You think you could keep this ship from being shredded apart by that Mournland Fog?" she asked. "I'm thinking we go all in for one last gamble..."_

"Please..." responded the Cleric.  "...we know each other well enough Dee."  He smiled.  "You can call me Sebastian.  I don't know what the fog will do, but the ritual I am about to perform--takes an entire day, and will completely ward the ship against those portal storms you or was it Edith, were talking about."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

*The Ship*
Dee smiled, "Of course," she said to his quip about the name. Dee folded her arms and nodded, "One of Edith's engineers told me something very...different about this ship--its not Arcane, in fact he claimed it looked like something they dug up in Old Kotir a few years before the incident that created the Mournland. Needless to say if the ships not Arcane it might not be effected by the fog there," she paused, "I'm sure your ritual will help."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 6, 2010)

HP: 70/76
AC: 19 DR 3/-
Fort +13
Reflex +8
Will +9

Intiative
19+5 = 24

Round 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 




attack:
16+16=32
17+11=28

Damage:
5+6=11
5+6=11




Round 2:

*Spoiler*: __ 




attack:
16+16=32
16+11=25

Damage:
6+6=12
8+6=14




Round 3:

*Spoiler*: __ 




attack:
1+16=17
8+11=19

Damage:
2+6=8
2+6=8




Round 4:

*Spoiler*: __ 




attack:
10+16=26
2+11=13

Damage:
10+6=16
10+6=16




Round 5:

*Spoiler*: __ 




attack:
9+16=25
3+11=14

Damage:
1+6=7
10+6=16


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

*The Ship*
_As Sebastian and Dee speak to one another in the bridge area there is an instant where the cleric finds himself bathed in holy, glowing light and he's standing on the top of a high mountain at the gates to a great golden palace. Barbaneth is somehow, suddenly next to him and before them both stands a tall athletic woman with auburn hair and blazing blue eyes. _

She's adorned in a fine gold armor and carrying a huge golden sword in one hand an a polished golden shield in the other. Her lips curl into a smile and she nods to both Sebastian and Barbaneth in turn, *"You two have long served Pelor in ways that go well beyond that of the average mortal."* 

Barbaneth turned to Sebastian and then back to the mysterious woman, "Yes," he said unsure of what else to do.

*The Mournland

Attacks:
*1d20+10 → [16,10] = (26)
1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29)
1d20+10 → [10,10] = (20)
1d20+10 → [8,10] = (18)
1d20+10 → [6,10] = (16)*

Damage:
*4d6+4 → [3,3,2,4,4] = (16)
4d6+4 → [1,1,4,5,4] = (15)
4d6+4 → [4,4,3,6,4] = (21)
4d6+4 → [3,5,5,2,4] = (19)
4d6+4 → [5,3,4,4,4] = (20)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 6, 2010)

*Sebastian, the Ship--or whereabouts unknown.*
_As Sebastian and Dee speak to one another in the bridge area there is an instant where the cleric finds himself bathed in holy, glowing light and he's standing on the top of a high mountain at the gates to a great golden palace. Barbaneth is somehow, suddenly next to him and before them both stands a tall athletic woman with auburn hair and blazing blue eyes.

She's adorned in a fine gold armor and carrying a huge golden sword in one hand an a polished golden shield in the other. Her lips curl into a smile and she nods to both Sebastian and Barbaneth in turn, "You two have long served Pelor in ways that go well beyond that of the average mortal."

Barbaneth turned to Sebastian and then back to the mysterious woman, "Yes," he said unsure of what else to do._

Barnabeth wasn't the only one at a loss for words.  Part of Sebastian felt elated to have been recognized in such a way.  The other parts were absolutely awed, and slightly terrified by the fact that his God was taking a direct interest in his doings.  

It's one thing to channel the strength of the divine.  It's quite another thing to have the divine channel you.  In short it felt much like experiencing every emotion you can think of, all at once, with all the knobs turned up past 11.  Here, presumably in an upper plane, his connection to the Morning Lord felt immeasurably strong.

There was a bit of incoherent stuttering on his part, and then he managed to find his voice.  The Cleric scratched his head and bowed to one knee, trying his level best not to sound rude or irreverent "Um...er...begging your pardon but what's this all about then?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

*Battle of the Brains AKA Brain Beat Down
*
Order of Battle:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Glenn - 24
Elena - 21
Rebbecca - 20
Kurgan - 18
Maddy - 15
Brain Twin 1 - 14
Brain Twin 2 - 12
Luemus - 9




Glenn opened the floor with two huge attacks on one of the creatures cutting deep into the creature [96-11-11 = 74]. Elena followed in right behind Glenn and struck the same creature. [74-29 = 45] Rebbecca breaks into song as she rushes toward the creature and the things takes slight damage from her song. [45-7 = 38][96-7 = 89].

When Kurgan reaches the creatures he kills the weaker of the two in one blow 38-39 = DEAD] bringing the creature tumbling down. 

Maddy in Pellegri's body tries her hand at attacking and is still able to flank the creature, actually its easier because she smaller. [89-20 = 69]

The remaining Brain Golem sees that the party is too far spread out to hit enough of them with the psionic attack. The Golem attacked Elena:

Attack:
1d20+14 → [7,14] = (21)

The attack misses and Luemus casts Bulls Strength on Elena. Glenn lashed out, striking the remaining Golem again [69-16-18 = 35]. Elena easily finishes the last of the creatures off with two huge swings [35-36-41 = DEAD]

*EXP - 500
No items dropped. *

When its all said and done Madeleine flew back to the rest of the group, "They seem a lot better when they are small like this," she said. 

*The Ship*


The Space Cowboy said:


> *Sebastian, the Ship--or whereabouts unknown.*
> _As Sebastian and Dee speak to one another in the bridge area there is an instant where the cleric finds himself bathed in holy, glowing light and he's standing on the top of a high mountain at the gates to a great golden palace. Barbaneth is somehow, suddenly next to him and before them both stands a tall athletic woman with auburn hair and blazing blue eyes.
> 
> She's adorned in a fine gold armor and carrying a huge golden sword in one hand an a polished golden shield in the other. Her lips curl into a smile and she nods to both Sebastian and Barbaneth in turn, "You two have long served Pelor in ways that go well beyond that of the average mortal."
> ...



The woman smiled and as she stepped closer it became evident that she was of huge stature for a female. Though she appeared human there was a radiance about her that was simply unnatural and she stood between them and a few feet back and spoke again...

*"I am Mayaheine, former High Paladin of Pelor and demi-Goddess of Protection, Valor and Justice--I've come to charge you both with missions, missions with might very well seem to be of little importance, but are connected and more important than you or your kin may live to know. Do you accept the Morning Lord's call?"*

Barbaneth knelt, of course he knew Mayaheine, "Yes," she said again and then he shot Sebastian a glance, "Madeleine's going to kill me," he whispered.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2010)

Elena - Tomb

Elena looked around searching for a sign they might bee discovered. "I'm sure they are in the other side... so remember. There's still one of the guardians around, and two ilithids. We will need to move fast and stay spread"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2010)

*Kurgan - Mind Flayer Government Works*
Kurgan grunted and nodded at Elena's appraisal, "standing around won't help any.  Sooner we get out of here the sooner we can move on with other things."

*Garag - Airship Engineering*
((A non-magical airship.  Wonder what it runs on and how it works.  And perhaps more importantly, what was Lamosa doing with it?  Plans to invade/retreat to the rain continent?  So many questions that Garag doesn't know or care enough to answer  ))

Garag arrived in the engine room to the nervous looks of the crew members there.  "Captain Deirdre bade me come and lend my strength here."  The crew remained mostly silent, obviously uncomfortable or unwilling to speak to him.  After a moment of watching in silence he spots a crew member struggling with a valve.  Reaching a massive hand over the back of the crew member he forces the lever.

Profession - Aid Other:
1d20+3
12+3 = 15

Strength:
1d20+7
3+7 = 10 ( :lol, still good enough for an aid-other though)

With a wrenching sound the lever budges and the valve opens.  The crew member staggers backwards in shock.

Garag snorts, a puff of air from his nose.  "Command me, I have no talent with," he pauses and gestures furtively about the room, "any of this.  But I'm strong and adaptable.  I'm sure there are things to carry and work that needs an extra hand."

((No idea what sort of 'engine room' this is supposed to have, so I'm mostly talking out of my ass  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

*The Ship - Engine Room*
Winton, the ship's engineer spoke with Garag quickly about the ship itself, "Most of the airships and lightning runners you see in the sky are Arcane based, completely magical. This one uses magic to start but its vastly different from anything I've seen with the exception of one place--a downed ship that was below Old Kotir, it had been there a long time and the bodies inside looked to be the Illithids you hear stories about from time to time. Mind eaters..." 

He trailed off. 

"Basically this ship is imbued with large amounts of lightning, the same way a weapon would be, but instead of tugging the ship in a ring, it powers this engine somehow and is contained, which is a good thing because if someone touched the engine directly it would probably kill them nearly instantly."

"As far as works that's to be done, we're trying to get back to that panel," he pointed, "there's something back there and we're trying to figure out what it is but these wall panels are so huge we can hardly move them."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2010)

*Garag - Ship, Engineering*

Garag nodded silently and set to work at moving the panel.  He braced himself and lent his muscles to the task.

1d20+7
17+7 = 24

((That's about as good as it gets, if that doesn't work, he can take 20 for 27))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 6, 2010)

_
"I am Mayaheine, former High Paladin of Pelor and demi-Goddess of Protection, Valor and Justice--I've come to charge you both with missions, missions with might very well seem to be of little importance, but are connected and more important than you or your kin may live to know. Do you accept the Morning Lord's call?"
_

Sebastian managed to find his voice again "Yes, Lady Mayaheine.  I accept the charge with neither hesitation nor reservations."  The Cleric had honestly never expected to be taken up in this manner.  Few ever were.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2010)

*?????????*
Mayaheine went on to further explain herself to the pair,* "There is a cleric of Pelor who sleeps beneath the mists of the Mournland, deep within the city of Old Kotir. A vile curse has put her in the most unholy and awful of circumstances, still she strives to serve the Morning Lord, it is your duty Sebastian, to see to it that she is not turned back to evil and that she stays true in her fight against the temptations that this curse bestowed upon her."*

Without much of a pause she continued,* "Barbaneth, you are charged with that which is already expected of you. By right of her birth alone, young Holly is due your protection but there is further reason for her to be guarded--your daughter is to become an instrument of Pelor and a vital piece in the battles to come.Below Kotir, you too shall find the first step on her path..." *



EvilMoogle said:


> *Garag - Ship, Engineering*
> 
> Garag nodded silently and set to work at moving the panel.  He braced himself and lent his muscles to the task.
> 
> ...



The wall panel fell away to reveal two giant tanks that ran from floor to ceiling. Winton stared in wonder, "What the Hell are these? Some kind of storage for water?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The wall panel fell away to reveal two giant tanks that ran from floor to ceiling. Winton stared in wonder, "What the Hell are these? Some kind of storage for water?"



Garag shrugged and stretched out his arms from the exertion.  "Possibly storage for this magic lightning?"  He shrugged again "I don't know.  My knowledge of magic is very limited, of theory even less."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2010)

Elena - tomb

Elena will follow Kurgan at some distance, just enough to be safe if there's another mind blast. She will be very careful while moving and will stay silent most of the time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

*The Ship Engine*


EvilMoogle said:


> Garag shrugged and stretched out his arms from the exertion.  "Possibly storage for this magic lightning?"  He shrugged again "I don't know.  My knowledge of magic is very limited, of theory even less."



Winton's hand went to his chin, "I wouldn't think that lightning would be stored in a tank. Might be something we could ask one of the mages aboard to take a look at." 



soulnova said:


> Elena - tomb
> 
> Elena will follow Kurgan at some distance, just enough to be safe if there's another mind blast. She will be very careful while moving and will stay silent most of the time.



The doors where the brain golem had been guarding were part of the way open and as the group pushed their way in they were greeted by a circular room overlooking a pit. There was a level below them and still above the pit, an area that looked to be a dungeon. In the dungeon were more prisoners, all of them Drow. 

At the base of the pit was a huge tank filled with slug like creatures.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2010)

Elena - Deep Shit
"Fuck..." she silently cursed. "We just found the pantry" she looked back at Heather. "I hope your undercommon is still fresh. And whatever that is... I'm killing it" she said pointing at the slugs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

*The Mournland*
"They should be able to speak Common too...should," Maddy said. She looked at Pellegri, "This might be a good time for you to take my body back to the others--see what they can do to help us," Maddy said. "This day just keeps getting worse." 

Pellegri was gone in a blip. 

She tried the places where she had seen the rest of the party before until she got back to the airship, though it was moving so her teleportation was sloppy. As she appeared and dropped out of the air, the wall of the ship smacked her and she dropped onto the floor of a room.

*The Ship*
Cissinei sprung up from the bed clutching the covers as she heard a thud, "Mad--Madeleine? What the _bloody Hell_ are you doing here and how did you get..." 

Madeleine waved, "Hi guys--were you wrestling too?" 

A look of confusion was plastered on Cissinei's face, "Wrestle? Wait..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2010)

Lyn - Nakedness
"What the hell" he jumped out of the bed grabbing a pillow to cover him. He was just about to let out a couple of magic missiles (the real ones) when he realized it was Maddy.... with Pellegri's kinda speech. "What have you gotten yourself into, guys?"

-----

Elena - Tomb
"no, I mean... they wont listen to US or any human. I really doubt they will trust their own kind to that matter. No offense Heather... is just, they might react better if a "matron" seems to be saving them to be her slaves. I guess is better than be an afternoon snack"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

*The Ship*
"It's me! Pellegri!" she threw her arms up. "There was an accident and I got trapped in her body...but I can still teleport some and um now I have legs and arms. Rebbecca gave me a...what is it called? Hug." 

She stood there for moment, "They sent me to get help somehow...there's a lot of Drow and probably a lot of the Pie Eaters..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 7, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Elena - Tomb
> "no, I mean... they wont listen to US or any human. I really doubt they will trust their own kind to that matter. No offense Heather... is just, they might react better if a "matron" seems to be saving them to be her slaves. I guess is better than be an afternoon snack"



"Dangerous train of thought Elena. We should release them, but we should probably wait until we've completed our business here. Releasing that many will create chaos, and we can't take the risk that one of them will end up with what we're here for. That doesn't mean that they can't help some other way though. They might have information that will help us."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 7, 2010)

Mournlands -- Rebecca

"You know..." she looked up and down.  "I couldn't tell you what to do with those drow, but I can tell that there'd be chaos if we let em all go at the same time.  Might make for a good concert though.  Thing to do, I think would be to use them as a distraction against the squids.  And those slug things down there...they look related to those mind flayers."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2010)

*Garl-Mournlands*

"We could always kill one or two, if they refuse to cooperate," Garl said. "I've found that you are far more likely to gain what you want when they fear for their lives." He peered into the vat of worms. "I say we throw a few into the vat. Kill 2 birds with one stone."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

*The Mournland*
"Do you think that anyone would really refuse to be helped to not have their mind eaten out of their heads or worse..." Maddy said. "At this rate Luemus and I, in my original body, could go down there and propose help and they would jump at it...the Drow are evil they're not stupid."


----------



## Damaris (Jan 7, 2010)

*Anika: Ship*​
Having detached herself from the rest of the group once they seemed to be settling in place, Anika wandered about the ship rather aimlessly. She stumbled across the engine room, only to peek her head in and see Garag wrenching levers and whatnot about. Smothering a very undignified squeak, she hurried down the hallway, looking for the stairs that led back up to where all the residental rooms seemed to be. 

_Much better..._ she thought to herself as she examined a small room that seemed to be unoccupied. Dropping her bag on the narrow bed, she pulled out a trunk from underneath it and started unpacking her clothes. But soon enough she gave up and crawled onto the covers. Not even bothering to change out of her dusty clothes, she fell asleep.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2010)

> "Do you think that anyone would really refuse to be helped to not have their mind eaten out of their heads or worse..." Maddy said. "At this rate Luemus and I, in my original body, could go down there and propose help and they would jump at it...the Drow are evil they're not stupid."



"Well, Maddy, I'm not an expert on Drows... but as far as I know an elf should be 'almost' as bad as an ilithids for them. Sure we could release one or two but releasing the whole lot is out of question Glenn" Elena shook her head "Could you... see how many of them are evil? Based on that we could take out the non-evil ones to gather information and once we deal with the ilithids we can leave them to release the others"

((How many are there? Aprox? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2010)

*Kurgan - Mournland*
After sparing a quick glance a Heather Kurgan addressed the party, "have you ever really known Drow?  Sure they might jump at the chance to get revenge at the squidheads.  But only so long as it is convenient for them.  As soon as they get the chance they'll turn on us just as easily."

"Best to leave them to their fate.  Kill the squid heads and let the Drow die caged.  Two rats with one swing."


*Garag - Airship Engineering*
Garag nodded, "I'm sure they would be better suited for it.  Should I be off then?  Or is there more lifting to be done?"  His voice was flat with no sense of indignation or hostility at the labor.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2010)

Elena - Tomb
"Well Kurgan... that's why I'm saying I'm not so crazy with the idea of letting them out. I know they are a backstabbing lot... but -I- can't just leave them there to die. There might be others like Heather and I don't want that kicking over my conscience" she gave a small glance to Heather. "If any we should start saying something to get at least some information on the ilithids." she moved forward with Heather to try and speak with them. "We might need some of your help Rebecca." 

She will stay away from the slug-thing and have her sword ready


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2010)

((@materpillar: No stain on Kurgan's conscience, from his view they're undoubtedly evil, while there's no particular honor to be gained in killing helpless prisoners, he doesn't see a particular need to ally himself with evil (any further than he already has).  They can rot.  If the gods will they be freed they will.))

"Bah, they'll just lie anyway.  But go ahead."  Kurgan will go off to investigate the tank full of sluglike creatures while the others attempt negotiations.

Is it a tank he see into (from the top)?  Or is it stting on the ground and can just see through glass or something?


----------



## materpillar (Jan 7, 2010)

Luemus watched as Elena walked into the room to attempt negotiations.  He followed her in but stopped at the door or somewhere he still has LOS in case he needs to start throwing spells around.  

Luemus just grumbled to himself a little.  "So we can let them out and have them almost assuredly back-stab us.  Or we can leave them to rot and have a stain on our _conscious_."  I wonder which I want?  It was odd to have the same opinion as an orc (who is also a devoted Grummsh follower) and a dwarf (who is also a devoted Clanggedin follower) at the same time.

((He's mumbling more in reference to Elena and Glenn who don't particularly care to kill non-hostiles. Luemus wouldn't come remotely close to having a stain on his conscious if he stepped forward and slaughtered the whole lot of them while they begged for mercy.  He's borderline evil remember ))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2010)

"Luemus, you should stay back for this one. If they try anything I would like you to be out of their sight so you can take them for surprise" she will give him a small wink.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

*The Mournland*
There are about ten drow, the one that was being eaten early makes eleven, but it is dead. The tank of creatures in the center of the room is full of about ten more of the things and there is a hallway leading down into another area. 

The drow seem angry and in classic drow fashion unafraid but one must wonder if they know their fate. They have to by now. 

One of them shouted out something in Undercommon.

Madeleine translated, "They're talking to some Duegar..." she said, "There's someone else down there." 

A shout came back from down the hallway in a gruff voice also in Undercommon. 

"They're saying something about a way out...its hard to hear." 

*The Ship Engine room*
Winton nodded, "I think that's enough for now, but we may need more help late."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2010)

*Kurgan - Mournland*
Upon reaching the edge of the pool Kurgan takes a quick look inside.  "Mmm, fishies.  No time for a snack though.  But since we're waiting."

The others might hear a slight clanking as he readjusts his armor, then a moment later the quiet sound of running water and a dwarf's relieved sigh.  

When he was finished he reseated his armor and headed back to the party.  "Time to go yet?  Or still playing games?"


*Garag - Airship Engineering*
"I'll fetch one of the mages then."  He nodded to the engineers and headed off towards Lyn's room.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2010)

Lyn got quickly dressed. While hearing... "Maddy". 
"Drow... that's really bad. Pie Eaters? Well, I dont know what else to tell them... Make Luemus cast some light to daze them, that will give you guys time to slash through them I believe. any more ideas, Cissy?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

*The Ship*
Cissieni sighed, "Hm I just have one...we could send someone to help them...I mean I could try." She wrapped the blanket tight around her slender form, "There's a spell I want to test out, but if you go back to them and wait there, I can send one willing person to aid in the fight, might be hard to find someone willing to jump at the chance though. Tell me more about these pie eaters." 

Pellegri thought for a moment, "Wait..." she put a finger to her lips, "The others called them something else, Illithids?" she said, "I think that was the word."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2010)

Lyn eyes turned big. "What!? For Azure's sake! Is everyone's brain in the right skull!?" Lyn raised his fist in the air "I can't go! the mist would screw up my magic, and me! If it wasn't for that I would go and help them! We should go and look for Sebastian, Im sure some divine beat up would be welcomed..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 7, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Kurgan - Mournland*
> Upon reaching the edge of the pool Kurgan takes a quick look inside.  "Mmm, fishies.  No time for a snack though.  But since we're waiting."
> 
> The others might hear a slight clanking as he readjusts his armor, then a moment later the quiet sound of running water and a dwarf's relieved sigh.
> ...



"You know should be more careful when releasing into unfamiliar waters. I've heard tale of a tiny fish with a habit of swimming up very narrow streams."

Glenn steps forward and address the Drow in Elven, "_Sorry for offending you in a language you may find offensive, my undercommon is not adequate enough to communicate with you. Although I am human, I am her servant," he says motioning behind him to Heather, "If you are counting on the Drow outside of these cages to help you find rescue it is too late. He is already dead. We arrived in time to. When he arrived there, his brain was already being devoured by an Ithilid. If you wish to be released however, we may be able to come to an arrangement, but it will be on terms to our liking._"

"_Our intelligence suggest that there where three Brain Golems, and three Ithilids in this area. We have already killed three Brain Golems, as well as the Ithilid we found eating your friend. Is there anything else about them that you can tell us?_"

Diplomacy
15+22 = 37


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2010)

((I'll just leave Kurgan for a bit, I doubt his attempts at diplomacy would be appreciated.))

*Garag - Airship*
Garag approached Lyn's room and pounded a heavy hand on the door.  "Mister Lyn, the engineers are requesting someone with magical expertise to investigate something."  He spoke through the door allowing the young mage his privacy.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2010)

Lyn - Ship

"just a second!" he waited until Cissy was fully dressed. He took Maddy's....Pellegri's hand and lead her out of the room. "I'll be there in a moment, our other friends seem to be in a little trouble... I need to find Sebastian, the cleric, have you seen him?"

-------
Elena - Tomb

Elena eyed all of the drow, measuring their strength and reaction to Glenn's words. She will try to find this duergar too.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2010)

Garag - Ship

"Captain Deirdre's boy?  No, I haven't seen him.  I assume he is resting and recovering from his injuries," Garag spoke dismissively.  "Whatever it is can wait I am sure, Captain Deirdre bade me help the engineers and they need you to investigate something."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2010)

Lyn -Ship

"ok, ok, Cissy, you look for Sebastian, I'm going to check these guys" then he moved along with Garag. He stretched his arms... his whole body was kinda aching. He wasnt used to that kind of exercise.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2010)

((Heh, that actually worked?  ))

Garag - Ship

Garag leads the young sorcerer back to engineering in silence.  He was mildly surprised, Captain Deirdre seemed to run a very informal ship he expected more of a problem getting anything done so late.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 7, 2010)

The Mournland…

Heather stood quietly at the front of the group.  Her arms were crossed and she watched the drow for any signs of the particular sign language that they knew.  With her continued silence she let the others speak.

Spot
1d20+15
17+15 = 32

The Airship…

After getting on board, Trajan found an empty room and tossed in his things.  After a bit of thought he decided to check out the ship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2010)

*The Mournland Caverns - Flayer Layer*
A Drow slammed her fist on the cage, *"Three Illithids?" *he cackled with a short laugh. *"There was a little over a dozen when we got dragged in here!" *she shouted. She looked at Heather, *"You and your "Man slave" would do well to turn back and kill yourselves in a more hospitable way because unless you release us, they're going to devour your minds...and that's if your lucky. The tank back there, full of little creatures? They insert those in the back of your neck and they burrow into your brain--how did you think they reproduced?"*

She spoke Common very well, all of her words were in it. *"If you are her slave, why does she not speak for herself...in fact why aren't you bowing in her presence?" *

Elena finds the Duegar just ahead, yelling out in gruff voices and banging on the cage. One of them reaches through the bars grabbing at her, then he points to something on the wall, axes poised against a wall and chained down." 

*The Airship*
Cissinei kissed Lyn on the cheek and set off to find Sebastian or someone else who would be useful to their cause in the Mournland. 

Pellegri followed Lyn, chasing behind him frantically until they reached the engine room. In the engine room Winton shows Lyn where the tanks are, "They open at the top," he tells them.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2010)

Elena - Tomb
Elena will turn to see what's is the Duergar pointing at. Her sword ready. "There's something in here, Mistress" she kept playing along. "Glenn... have my back"

Lyn - Ship
"My, my... and what is this in the first place?" he tried to open the top of the tank to see what was inside.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2010)

"Stay calm Elena," Glenn replied, "those axes are probably the Duegar's weapons. They probably think if handed them their axes they could just break their way out on their own. I may not be able to understand them, but their actions speak loud enough."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *The Mournland Caverns - Flayer Layer*
> A Drow slammed her fist on the cage, *"Three Illithids?" *he cackled with a short laugh. *"There was a little over a dozen when we got dragged in here!" *she shouted. She looked at Heather, *"You and your "Man slave" would do well to turn back and kill yourselves in a more hospitable way because unless you release us, they're going to devour your minds...and that's if your lucky. The tank back there, full of little creatures? They insert those in the back of your neck and they burrow into your brain--how did you think they reproduced?"*
> 
> She spoke Common very well, all of her words were in it. *"If you are her slave, why does she not speak for herself...in fact why aren't you bowing in her presence?" *



Glenn approached the Drow woman and spoke coolly in common, "I do not believe I owe you an explanation as to the nature of our relationship, but I can assure you that if she required such behavior from me than that is how it would be. My life belongs to her. If she chooses not to speak to you directly than it is her own decision and not mine. That is how it is."

Addressing the group again in Elven he continued, "_I will be honest with all of you. We are simply here to do a job, and it has nothing to do with any of you. Your release from here is at our discretion. If we don't feel that it is a good idea, we wont let you go. If you do not give us your complete and total cooperation, we will not help you. If not then perhaps the Duegar will be more willing._"

Although he feels its probably a bit redundant, Glenn tries to detect evil.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2010)

((strongarm, just as a note, you should speak in common... I dont think they like elvish much (or know for that matter) ))

Elena leaves the axes alone for the moment and comes back to Glenn. "so... how are they doing?" she asked as Glenn used his detect evil on them. "Anyone we can use?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

*?????????*
Mayaheine seemed to be done with the Cleric and Paladin. *"Return now to the Material World and look for the signs of your charges and the path that you are to follow, it shall be illuminated for you..."*

With those words Barbaneth found himself back in the engine room of the ship staring at Lyn and...Madeleine?

Sebastian was standing in front of Dee as she rambled on...

*The Ship - Engine Room*
When Lyn opened the top of the tank to get at the contents, he found there to be something thick and oily inside with almost an astringent alcohol quality to it. Barbaneth who had been watching all of this seemed to just suddenly notice that Lyn and Pellegri had walked in. Not knowing what was actually happening or how his wife had returned he walked over to where Pellegri was standing, in Madeleine's body, and said, "Mela en' coiamin, you've returned already? Well its just in time, I've been given a most amazing assignment from upon high, though it entails dangers of the future." 

He grabbed Pellegri by the waist, "Did you hear? What's wrong?" 

Before Pellegri could protest or even think about what she looked like, he planted a kiss on her lips. Shocked, she just hung there limp and in the panic of not knowing what was actually happening she teleported out of the embrace to a spot about ten feet away. 

"The Paladin kissed me!" 

"What's going on here?" Barbaneth could tell by the mannerism and the movements that something was wrong. Her entire tone of voice was wrong even though the voice was mostly right. 

*The Ship Bridge*
Dee socked Sebastian in the arm, "Sebastian!" she shouted. "Cissinei said she needs to talk to you...why did you zone out like that?" she asked. 

Cissinei pushed her face between Dee and Sebastian, "Excuse me, Brother Sebastian," she said, "We just got word that our friends in the Mournland might be in trouble and I wanted to try and...replinish their resources a bit by sending them a care package, namely an extremely strong Cleric to help them in their fight against the Illithids?" 

*The Mournland*
Another of the Drow shouts out in broken Common Speak, *"We want no slaves! Just to murder the fish heads."* Of course his word choice was--off. 

Of course they detect as evil. 

The main Drow female who had spoken previously smirked, *"So she allows you to speak this freely for her, she must indeed be powerful to have a man of your size at her whim, though you are only human so that could be part of it. But you humans are an wily bunch and unpredictable. Though we might not be friends, for this venture the Duegar and ourselves have decided that this...transgression can not go unpunished, the Illithids will be slaughtered and their young ripped to shreds. We shall cleanse this realm of the Underdark of their kind and if any remain they shall be forced to dwell above ground cowering from the sun and its light."*

*"But if we can work with the Duegar, you will be safe from our wrath so long as we are allowed to venture back to our homes..."*


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2010)

Elena - Tomb

Elena smirked at the drow's line. "While I can agree on killing the ilithids and everything coming from them... " Elena looked at Glenn and Heather for the results of the detect evil. "Should we leave them here or can they assist us with the battle, Mistress?" she said to show the other drows they were not the only ones in the party. "I don't know how strong they are, or what are they capable of..." she looked more closely to the lot. 

((Can we tell how strong are they? class or Levels?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

*The Mournlands
*The drow seem to be varying levels, but none of them look to be as powerful as the lowest party members. And they're not armed presently but probably have weapons around. Plus they can't use Arcane Magic.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2010)

*The Mournlands*

Glenn turned to the others and said, "Well, they're all evil, which is to be expected. But I also think we can probably trust them as long as there are any Ithilids left. Assuming they're right about there being twelve Ithilids, it stands to reason that the other Ithilids are simply be out hunting. This many probably wouldn't keep them fed for long. Personally, I think we should make sure that these cells aren't trapped in some way that will hurt us and bust them out with brute force. Elena can sunder the lock on the Drow's cage, and Kurgan can sunder the lock on the Duegar's cage. I would say hit them as hard as you can, the larger our show of force, the less likely they'll be to turn on us.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

*The Mournland*
"This might sound stupid, but I would guess it would be impossible for the Drow to lie about how many Illithids there are, I mean do you think three Illithids took this many Drow?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> *The Mournlands*
> 
> Glenn turned to the others and said, "Well, they're all evil, which is to be expected. But I also think we can probably trust them as long as there are any Ithilids left. Assuming they're right about there being twelve Ithilids, it stands to reason that the other Ithilids are simply be out hunting. This many probably wouldn't keep them fed for long. Personally, I think we should make sure that these cells aren't trapped in some way that will hurt us and bust them out with brute force. Elena can sunder the lock on the Drow's cage, and Kurgan can sunder the lock on the Duegar's cage. I would say hit them as hard as you can, the larger our show of force, the less likely they'll be to turn on us.



*Kurgan - Mournlands*
Kurgan looked at the paladin blankly, "aye, I could.  But why would I go and do that?  By your own words, the Drow, the Duegar are evil.  I'm not about to let a force of evil loose no matter what the circumstance."

Kurgan glared coolly into the cages, "even assuming rightly they plan to help us here, and assuming they leave us be to part ways with us, I'll not have the further deaths they cause on me conscience.  If you want to let them out, it's on you.  I won't stop you but I won't dirty my hands with such impure deeds."

"Nothing good comes from making pacts with evil.  They always end up costing more than you think.  Whether there are two squidheads or two hundred left to fight, I'll do so by me own strength."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2010)

*Garl-Mournlands*

"If I remember correctly," Garl said, studying the rest of the party, "You mentioned after you freed me that you had been betrayed by demons earlier. Your paladin freely admits that these drow are evil. While their moral code doesn't matter much to me, the will most likely stab you in the back when you have defeated these illithids. And yet you still argue to free them?" He shook his head in disgust. "I do not understand."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2010)

Elena - tomb

Elena couldn't avoid rolling her eyes at Glenn's suggestion on Kurgan breaking the lock. "You should know him better than that Glenn... I'll open the locks but please, just... protect the mistress and tell Luemus to come as an animal. We don't want them to go crazy if they see his true form."

Elena turned on Garl ans started to speak on Orc. _"The thing is... we have at least 12 Ilithids running around these tunnels...and I don't think we could survive THAT. The drow hate them enough to work against them... but as you say, I don't trust them. Even then I prefer to battle them afterwards than to face the ilithids alone."_

She started to speak common again "We could try to kill the slugs in the mean time. I would feel better if those are gone first..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2010)

*The Mournlands -Tomb - Drow Cages - Illithid Layer*
Madeleine flew down near Kurgan, "Surely you have to see that this is the lesser of two evils...if we are unable to defeat the Illithids alone and perish, then they will reproduce using these creatures and enslave the others, we could possibly become slaves or even Illithids ourselves. Then we will go on to devour other's minds and enslave and possibly turn them. The Drow, despite being vile are in no way the kind of vileness that the Illithids are and in their own right the Drow are doing good by stopping the spread of this threat despite this good having their selfish motives behind it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 8, 2010)

"The 'lesser' of two evils?"  Kurgan snorted.  "Aye, maybe.  But so what?  It's still evil.  And evil will beget only evil.  Will you explain then to the family of the elves these Drow kill in 100 years that you let them free to stop a handful of mind flayers?  Mind flayers that were praying on Drow for that matter?"

He glared annoyed at the ball of light, "Aye they're the lesser of two evils.  Which is why I'm all for killing the squidheads first.  Drow are locked up good and proper, no need to kill them, if it is the gods will they find their own way out I suppose that's how it is.  But I take no part in it.  When the day comes that I face me gods in the afterlife I ain't about to explain to them that it was me hand and me axe that let a blight loose on the world."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 8, 2010)

"Well, there is something else to think about. The Ithilids are probably keeping the slugs in this tank for a reason. It could be the slugs aren't mature enough to survive outside of water, or it could be that they're some sort of infant Ithilids that have to eat brain in order to grow. Whatever we end up doing, we should definitely break open this tank before we get out of here, and since these things can apparently eat brains, we should probably try to crack it open at a distance."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 8, 2010)

Luemus sat at the doorway radiating boredom.  Everyone was acting like a politician.  It's a shame kurgan didn't support freeing the drow.  He'd have probably already hacked the damn door open already.  Personally, Luemus didn't care either way, but he wanted one way to make a decision already.

_"tell Luemus to come as an animal"_

Luemus will turn himself into a cheetah and come over and lay down next to Elena.  He didn't pay any special attention to the drow or the baby mind suckers


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2010)

Elena - Tomb
"Good to have you here Luemus. Could you blast those slugs? Or use your magic to cook them? I dont believe they will be able to escape from there either..."


Lyn - ship
Lyn snorted as Barbaneth kissed "Maddy". "Oh boy, this one is going to be good" he closed the tank. "well, I guess this is the fuel... I would just try to avoid throwing a match in there" he told the other engineers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2010)

*The Tomb*
*"You know nothing of the Illthids...this is why you need help...they don't grow bigger than that, they implant their young in a humanoid host and the person turns into an Illthid adult, even then the process takes a while and its excruciatingly painful,"* said the Drow female. 

*The Ship-Engine Room*
"It's me, Pellegri." 

Barbaneth stared confused, "How?" 

"She picked up a cursed thingie...and we bumped and then there was a light and I fell down and got a hug."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2010)

Lyn - Ship
"Mind transfer, I believe. Cissy might have some book on that. We should... go find Sebastian. Pellegri came to tell us the guys are in trouble, and cissy might be able to send Sebastian to help them. You coming Garag?" he asked the mercenary. 

----------

Elena- Tomb
"He wont listen to you" Elena assured the drow woman, referring to Kurgan. "We will let you out... and the moment we kill the Ilithids you run, because HE will catch you... and I can't stop him." she warned them.  "Let Luemus kill the slugs first... I'll go to break the lock in a second"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 9, 2010)

Luemus glanced up at Elena and let out the an annoyed growl.  It seemed like a huge waste of spells to kill babies.  Not to mention that they were harmlessly trapped in a cage.  Ignoring them would work out just fine.  Besides the elf/cheetah was already comfortable.  Of coarse he couldn't actually voice any of these complaints (in an understandable tongue).  So instead he just hit the big container with an ice storm, preferably without getting up.  If the babies live through that and are actively hostile he'll hit them with another ice storm. 

5d6+0
5,2,6,3,1+0 = 17

5d6+0
2,2,3,5,3+0 = 15


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 9, 2010)

Glenn - Mournlands

"Everyone get back!" he says as Luemus' sudden action catches him by surprise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2010)

*The Mournland*
The tank explodes (because Luemus flash froze the water) and it spills out across the floor in an explosion of glass and noise. It was loud, probably too loud. 

"Our weapons? Have you seen me?" asked one of the drow, "We need them if the Illithids are to come back."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 9, 2010)

Glenn drew his Adamantine Bastard Sword, it was time to act and live with the consequences. Men can't be indecisive. "We don't have weapons on hand to arm you with, so I'll give you only one word of warning.  If you give a reason, we will kill you."

He swings with both hands at the Drow's lock and shatters it with a down swing, keeping his momentum, he quickly dashes across the Druegar's lock and shatters it as well on an upswing. "There are some axes in the back, pick up shards of the broken tank if you have to. Ready yourselves as best as you can and go for blood. Turn against us, and the blood spilled here will be your own!"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 9, 2010)

Luemus twitched as the tank exploded.  That was unexpected, yet quite enjoyable.  At least things were progressing forward now.  He simply laid his head back down and observed the chaos.  The illithids were probably wondering what in the hell just happened.  Either that or they were deaf.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 9, 2010)

*The Ship Bridge*
_
Dee socked Sebastian in the arm, "Sebastian!" she shouted. "Cissinei said she needs to talk to you...why did you zone out like that?" she asked.
_
He blinked.  "I...I'm terribly sorry but could you repeat that?"
_
Cissinei pushed her face between Dee and Sebastian, "Excuse me, Brother Sebastian," she said, "We just got word that our friends in the Mournland might be in trouble and I wanted to try and...replinish their resources a bit by sending them a care package, namely an extremely strong Cleric to help them in their fight against the Illithids?"
_

Sebastian turned to Cissinei and scratched his head looking worried.  "You know...there may be a problem with that.  First, I already gifted Pellegri with some of my spells.  Second I haven't got anything really useful prepared for today unless you want to hallow something _(It's the truth.  I've got mostly utility spells.  Wasn't expecting to use him in combat this game-day.  Pretty much all he could do is hammer-spam/play healerbot)_. 

Third and more importantly..." his voice trailed off as he wondered how the hell he was going to explain this.  "...you wouldn't happen to know where the city of old Kotir is?

*Rebecca -- Drow Dungeon*

All this talk bothered the bard.  It looked enough like a concert hall this prison.  A concert hall for a concert of death.  The fate of some dark elves hardly bothered her.  There was dirty work afoot.  Out came Strat, the Ax glinting in the light.

This really was one hell of a gig.  Her fellow adventurers, as strong as they were, seemed to have no idea of how to talk to a rough crowd.  Standing as close to the center of the area as she could, Rebecca's hand tore across the instrument's strings, sending out a chord that reverberated off the walls and could be felt in the bones.

When that chord fell to silence she raised her voice.  "Seems these Ilithid like to treat humanoids like so much cattle.  But..." she looked around and raised the Ax over her head with one hand.  "...I don't see any herds of cattle here.  I see a pack of wolves--hungry for the blood of mind flayers.  For now, let us hunt together.  And let them know what it is to be the prey."  Another crashing chord shook the room.  "No surrender no quarter.  Let's hunt them down!"  Strat wailed like a banshee.

Perform check to sway the Drows' attitude and scare the absolute piss out of any Ilithid who might be within hearing range:  1d20+19 (12 ranks stringed, +5 CHA, +2 Masterwork Instrument)
16+19 = 35


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2010)

*The Mournland*
the Drow clamber out of the cages, they look under fed and rough the further out they get into the light, "Now to kill the Illithids and drag their carcasses back to the Underdark to make our trophies!" 
*
"Spread out, tear the room apart and find the weapons!" *one of the Drow yelled. 

They searched around finding their weapons stashed on the opposite side of the room. The Drow freed the Duegar on their own and let them gather themselves too. All this while Rebbecca played her music. One would think this would calm the enemies, but this in fact seemed to make the more blood thirsty. The Drow were underfed and the Deugar tired...yet the energy seemed to surge up in them. 

"Blood!" one of the Duegar yelled in Common speak. 

The Duegar broke into a dash for the door at the end of the hall screaming something in Undercommon, the Drow followed the charge, "Leave no Flayers alive!" 

Just as they group reached the end of the hallway, one of the Illithids opened the door and the first Duegar slammed into him roughly knocking him prone. Drow and Duegar stomped and clubbed until they were blood splattered. 

"Burn in Hell!" someone yelled, more than likely one of the Drow. 

Madeleine sighed and looked at Heather, "Your kin sure seem to like to...beat the shit out of people."

*The Ship*
Cissinei sat down on the floor, she was still slightly sore. Poe climbed atop her head as she sat and thought, "Well this is a dill of a pickle," she said. "How about this? We just send someone else," Cissinei said, "Someone who can really bite into this whole thing...you know Pellegri is back though? She and Madeleine got body swapped by a trap and Pellegri teleported here...what spells did you give her? I bet she's forgotten, she's not very good at remembering things...or reading...or counting for that matter."

When asked about Kotir she nodded, "I don't know where it is, but most of our new crew here, including Edith do...and if we needed to teleport you, I can only teleport you where there is someone willing to switch with you."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *The Mournland*
> the Drow clamber out of the cages, they look under fed and rough the further out they get into the light, "Now to kill the Illithids and drag their carcasses back to the Underdark to make our trophies!"
> *
> "Spread out, tear the room apart and find the weapons!" *one of the Drow yelled.
> ...



"Lets try to keep up," he turns to the glowing ball and sayd, "If we're lucky, we they may run up on a cursed item like the Chainshirt you put on earlier. It might make for a convenient fix that problem."

Glenn moves on up behind the group evil blights upon the world that he'd just unleashed upon the world, and while staying a good 15 feet back, he gave them a word or warning, "Be careful claiming spoils now, everything we've picked up from the Ithilids so far has been cursed. We had someone switch bodies earlier the next person they touched, and then of course there is the Barbarian who has become a shinning example of what could go wrong."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 9, 2010)

*The Mournland*
The Drow and Duegar are leaving little to pick up, and the Flayers are having to retreat in order to avoid being beat to death. The armor that the Flayers wear is mauled by the pounding of the Drow and Duegar weapons.

In the center of the room is a Duegar straddling a Flayer and bashing his face into the rock. One of the Flayer's looses a mind blast but the Drow are largely unaffected, three of the Duegar freeze up.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 9, 2010)

Luemus watched everyone run around frenzied.  Some flayers got their faces beat in.  All seemed to be working out well.  Yet Luemus's first thought on the rampaging drow was "They're all fucked."  Stalking them down the hall with the rest of the party he couldn't quite shake that thought no matter how many heads the drow bashed in.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 9, 2010)

Rebecca made a point of being stealthy about her movements.  It wasn't so much that she trusted the drow to successfully kill everything, it's just that being unseen lets you do so much more. 

Bluff:  1d20+10.  She's going to take advantage of the noise provided by the Drow attack to slip away and shadow the Drow
12+10 = 22

Hide:  1d20+10.  She's really focusing on the moving unseen part.
15+10 = 25

Move Silently:  1d20+10
13+10 = 23


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2010)

Garl smiled as he hefted his axe, watching the Drow beat the Mind Flayers senseless. They would all die soon of course, but at least they would be entertaining while they lived.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 9, 2010)

Elena moved behind the drows, watching them. She is going to use her Composite Longbow *if the ilithids try to escape* and use Nusintia only if she's forced into melee by an ilithid. 


Full Round Composite Longbow Attacks *to escaping Ilithids*. She stays as far as she can.

Initiative 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)

Total Hit Points:104
Armor Class: 22 = 10 +6 [breastplate] +3 [heavy wooden] +3 [dexterity]


Fortitude save:	+10	= 6+3 [base] +1 cloak
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +3 [dexterity] +1cloak
Will save:	+8	= 2 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2 [iron will] +1 Aura +1cloak


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1*
1d20+14; 1d8+5 → [6,14] = (20)
1d20+14; 1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)


1d20+9; 1d8+5 → [12,9] = (21)
1d20+9; 1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)

-------------------------------------

*Round 2*
1d20+14; 1d8+5 → [4,14] = (18)
1d20+14; 1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)

1d20+9; 1d8+5 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+9; 1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)
---------------------------------------

*Round 3*
1d20+14; 1d8+5 → [1,14] = (15)
1d20+14; 1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)

1d20+9; 1d8+5 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9; 1d8+5 → [3,5] = (8)
---------------------------------------

*Round 4*
1d20+14; 1d8+5 → [10,14] = (24)
1d20+14; 1d8+5 → [1,5] = (6)

1d20+9; 1d8+5 → [4,9] = (13)
1d20+9; 1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)
---------------------------------------

*Round 5*
1d20+14; 1d8+5 → [1,14] = (15)
1d20+14; 1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)

1d20+9; 1d8+5 → [12,9] = (21)
1d20+9; 1d8+5 → [3,5] = (8)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2010)

*Kurgan - Mournland*

Kurgan will follow slowly, keeping an eye on the Drow/Deurgar making sure none of them get behind him.  He'll keep himself ready for battle in case anything slips by.

Can I get a count of the number of Mind Flayers that have gone down so far?  And any Drow/Deurgar that have fallen so far?  Actually a total count of the Drow and the Deurgar still fighting might be more useful.

((Well obviously Kurgan's just concerned with how our good dear friends the Drow are doing and worried about their safety.  ))

*Garag - Airship*

"If I am not needed here I can come elsewhere."  Garag readied himself for another round as messenger boy and followed the young Sorcerer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2010)

*Garl-Mournlands*

((And how many Illithids are fleeing/fighting/dead))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2010)

*The Mournland*
There's three of the Drow fallen and the Duegar have managed to remain mostly untouched as of yet. But the things going on in the room are enough to make no one ever want to piss of either the Duegar or Drow. Sheer acts of hatred are all around. One of the Duegar is removing the eyes of an Illithid and another is dragging out the innards of a prone squid head. 

In seconds the floor has erupted into a chaotic killing field and soupy discharge and blood are sprayed here and there. The tight quarters work more in the favor of the freed prisoners than the Illithid. It seems that before one of them can fire a Mind Blast someone is on top of them and hammering into them. 

Elena doesn't find anyone escaping, nor does she find any reason to step into the malicious melody of fighting that the subterranean races have engaged in. 

Another of the Drow goes down, stabbed by a dagger but she falls with her hands shoved deep into the mouth and eyes of a Mind Flayer, bringing it down with her. 

When the dust clears there is five Drow remaining and several of the Duegar. All of the two groups fighters are covered in blood and even the living are wounded, at least slightly. 

*EXP 550
Loot 
5 Drow Rapiers (unidentified)
3 Whips (unidentified)
2 Cloaks (unidentified)
1 Circlet (unidentified) 
Keystone*

On the ground near the body of one of the mindflayers is a stone that glows with an eerie light, one of the male Drow explains,* "That's the key stone, it leads to the aqueducts above, if you don't want to get deeper into the Underdark you're going to have to take that way out--the Aquaducts, the Tomb...they all connect to the Old Kotir Sewer..." 
* 
The Drow and Duegar depart a moment after that and Pellegri appears out of nowhere, "Ah, what happened here?" 

*The Ship*
As the group scrambles around to explore the new areas of the ship and Cissinei tries to decide who to send to the Mournland as support she decides on another course of action. She rushes off to find Pellegri and Lyn, "Are you familiar with Mind links?" asked Cissinei. Pellegri shook her head. "Basically, I will link your mind to mine, if you get back to the Mournland and things are too rough, I will know too and and send help." 

Pellegri nods. The ritual takes a little bit of them but after it she teleports off to the Mournland.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2010)

Glenn looks over Pellegri and says, "I set the drow loose, and they did a pretty good job of massacring the Mindflayers."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Rebecca -- Mournlands*
_The Drow and Duegar depart a moment after that and Pellegri appears out of nowhere, "Ah, what happened here?" _

"Lots and lots of death, mayhem, and assorted destruction" offered the bard.  "Seems like the underdark'd be a good gig sometimes."  She saw the newcomers and did a double take.  "Hullo.  Who the hell are you?"

An exasperated Cleric looked around the place, looking at the various dismembered mind flayers.  "I was about to ask you the same thing.  This is somewhere under old Kotir isn't it?  Pellegri hasn't gotten us lost has she?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2010)

"Your not lost, but we're not in Old Kotir yet. This is the Underdark." Glenn said as he examined the Keystone, "This keystone is supposed to lead the Aqueducts. We can use them to get to the Old Kotir Sewer."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 12, 2010)

Elena - Underdark

"Sebastian?" she looked at both 'Pellegri' and the cleric. "I thought you guys couldn't come in here" she seems rather relieved. "With that keystone we might be able to find that weapon... Seems like we have to cross the sewers first" 

"How are the others?" she asked Sebastian.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sebastian + Rebecca -- Mournlands
*

Much to Rebecca's chagrin, Sebastian ignored her and instead chose to speak to Elena.  In her mind she pictured the stupid man's head exploding.

The Cleric slipped into a rapid fire narration of events thus far:  "Cissinei managed to figure out some way to move us through the area--probably after I managed to scry through the distortions.  The others...well they're all right."  He thought about mentioning Lyn and Cissinei's dalliance, but thought better of it.  The city we went to get the components from is suffering from a plague of undeath,  a magical plague, and we found a massive upwelling of negative energy near it--as if there was a crack in the world and something nasty was trying to get in.  Edith's seen about getting the ship a crew. 

And I was just about to start hallowing the ship when I...well...it's a bit hard to explain exactly why and this is probably going to sound very very strange, but I've got to rescue an undead cleric from beneath the ruins of old Kotir.  I know what you're going to probably say, and no--I don't have a choice in the matter, I haven't gone mad, and I haven't fallen under the influence of any sort of spell.  Anyhow..."  

Sebastian gave her a warm smile.  "How've you been Elena Endari?  I imagine you've been able to pretty much cut through any problems you've run into so far."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 12, 2010)

Elena - Tomb

Elena listened carefully about all the new developments in the surface. She had a cold shiver when he spoke of the undead plage and the strange energy leaking into this world. And also there was Edith. How could she forgot about her!? Well, she spent 18 years without a mother she couldn't keep her in her always in her mind, right?

"Well, these last few days have been... troublesome. And I couldn't slash through some of them... _specially one of Dis' children_" she said the last words with soft tone, trying not to alarm Sebastian. "They tricked us all and he back stabbed me" she said trying to reach the middle of her back, but the armor wouldn't let her. "... but I can say... I'm better now" 

"About the undead cleric... what can I say?" she looked back at Garl, the half-orc with a clearly Gruumshish influence on him. "I don't know what to make of him. We are 'working' fine for the moment and we should see how things fare once we leave this place"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 12, 2010)

The cheetah on the floor twitched as Sebastian and Pellegri reappeared.  It watched Sebastian closely as the cleric updated the party on surface world affairs.  It followed Elena's glance towards the half-orc.  And finally it let out an annoyed, grumpy growl.

--Luemus point of view--

Luemus twitched as Sebastain and Pellegri reappeared. He listened quietly as Sebastian gave an update on the outside world. Save an undead abomination?  I thought you had some kind of holy war against undead cleric? First the group found another follower of gruumsh.  Then they freed a shit ton of drow.  They the cleric reappeared.  And soon they'd have undead in their midst.  Luemus would have broken into a full out rant about the injustice of gods, fate, and the annoyance of other mortals... had he not been limited to growling.  So growl he did.  It wasn't very satisfying.  Weren't there anymore water jugs around to explode?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2010)

*Kurgan - Mournland*

"Might that we should talk while we travel, day's not going to last forever.  Might want to keep an eye out for a place that's defendable too, we're not going to make it out of here without resting, best to make camp someplace where we can see any enemies coming."  Kurgan kept to the pragmatic, still somewhat unsettled by letting the Drow and Duergar go free.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2010)

*The Mournland*
Sebastian and Pellegri, by no fault of Pellegri's were teleported to the site. First Cissinei let Pellgri go back, used magic to switch her and Sebastian and then Pellegri went back on her own. 

It's more or less like having a fast track back and forth, only that its not instant and requires a lot of steps. 

"I didn't do this, Cissinei did it, seems like Wrestling with Lyn made her powerful," Cissinei put a finger to her lip as she thought about what all the wrestling meant. 

The cavern they were in was a labyrinth of tunnels but as they made their way back where they came from they followed the path upwards this time. It led to a hug stone wall where there was a notch in the wall, the keystone Glenn carried began to glow. 

"Seems like we have been at this...forever," she said. "And I really only just got here." 

*The Ship
*The Ship carried on its course toward the city of Old Kotir, despite the fact Sebastian had vanished along with Pellgri. As they came about and made for the Mournland, the wall of mist and clouds could be seen dead ahead. 

Dee watched out the cockpit with a cigarette dangling from her mouth, "The good money says that we're headed into that cloud."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2010)

"Well, with any luck it wont be much longer now..." Glenn said as he attempted to put the Keystone into the notch and attempted to turn it.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2010)

Elena - Tomb

Elena will carefully put the weapons in the bag of holding they sent with pellegri, she's using her cloak to lift up each one without touching it. "Pellegri, could you take this back to Lyn and Cissy? They might be cursed like the other objects, is better if they check first"

----------------

Lyn - Ship
"good work, Cissy" He patted the girl in the back looking Sebastian was gone. Lyn looked back at Garag. They guy seemed...capable. Garag could easily see Lyn's not-so-human fangs and small claws.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2010)

*The Mournland*
As they move up through the caverns for several minutes the party might realize exactly how far off course falling and floating down stream left them. After a while the sounds of water rushing filled the air and they found themselves walking up on and underground stream. It moved past at a vigorous pace that caused it to bubble and white cap. 

The path next to it led up to a place where iron bars partitioned them off from the river's origins. A small stone bridge stepped over the water, this one far sturdier than their last bridge. 

On the other side of the river the wall had the beginnings of bricks and the floor a few cobblestones. There was a brick lined passage leading further back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 13, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Lyn - Ship
> "good work, Cissy" He patted the girl in the back looking Sebastian was gone. Lyn looked back at Garag. They guy seemed...capable. Garag could easily see Lyn's not-so-human fangs and small claws.



*Garag - Ship*
"Captain Deirdre must be wealthy indeed to have not one but two mages in her employ," Garag spoke cautiously.  "And...  a Glaistig?"  He looks at Lyn curiously, "I didn't think fae normally entered into agreements with humans."

((I don't know if there is a D&D version of the Glaistig, if there is Garag certainly knows nothing about it other than vague rumors.

Saving the google search this is a Glaistig, they lure humans into the water and then drain their blood like a vampire  ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 13, 2010)

*Mournlands*

Rebecca resisted the sudden urge to scratch the growling cheetah behind the ears as the Cleric babbled on about gods-know-what.  A Pelorite on a mission to rescue undead?  How odd.  

_"About the undead cleric... what can I say?" she looked back at Garl, the half-orc with a clearly Gruumshish influence on him. "I don't know what to make of him. We are 'working' fine for the moment and we should see how things fare once we leave this place"_

Sebastian looked over to Garl.  "Looks like a decent bloke to me, long as you keep him pointed at the enemy."  He didn't seem disturbed in the slightest.  "But then again, I've traveled with orcs before.  And it's not like I can afford to object.  Not after _she_ gave me the mission anyhow."

"And just who is she?"  That question came from the bard.  Sebastian shrugged.  "The Lady Mayaheine herself.  And that, should put to rest any objections to such events." _(If you don't have knowledge Religion, you probably don't know about her because she's not a very widely-worshipped deity)_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2010)

*The Mournland*
Hovering just above the Cleric's head, Madeleine chuckled, "Lady Mayahein? Barbaneth has sort of a...divine crush on her I think, he's going to be jealous of you," she commented. 

The sewer like areas continued on the only way that they could. Before long they passed another hallway that seemed to lead back to the bridge that had broken on them. 

*The Ship
*Cissinei hunched forward some at the weight of Lyn's pat on the back and made a slight face, "Thanks," she said. "But it seems we have another issue, my sister is planning on flying this ship into the Mournland. We're going to get sick or go mad..." 

When Garag spoke she glanced at him, "What's a Glaistig?" she asked.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2010)

"Lady Mayaheine huh, I think I've heard about her."

((Knowledge Religion to figure out how much Glenn knows about Lady Mayahine))

Knowledge Religion
20+7 = 27

"Must have been something important for a Demi-god to bother interceding in the lives of mortals directly." Glenn says as he crosses the bridge first being the one of the heaviest in his armor if the bridge was going to give way it would likely do so while he was on it. "You should feel blessed, its the kind of thing prophets write books about, you should start recording it now for posterity."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2010)

*The Mournland*
The bridge proves strong enough to withhold all of the weight and any one else's that crosses it. 

Ahead the path leads down a long tunnel, the walls are all bricks now and the floor is cobbled, though it looks worn and aged. 

"Yeah," she agreed with Glenn, "What could an undead cleric have _that much worth _for?"

Glenn knows that she is a Paladin of Pelor who ascended to Godhood.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 13, 2010)

*Garl, Mournlands-*

Garl stays silent. He is largely ignorant of religions other than his own, and besides, he's still trying to wrap his head around the thought of an undead cleric.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 13, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *The Ship
> When Garag spoke she glanced at him, "What's a Glaistig?" she asked.*


*

"I only know of them by stories, from other gladiators.  Sailors especially seemed to speak of them -- ocean sailors not skyships."  Garag shruged his broad shoulders, "some sort of faerie-kin, live in the oceans and tempt sailors to their doom.  Supposed to have pointy teeth to drink their blood with."

He glances at Lyn briefly, "no offense intended of course Mister Webber, I'm sure your kin has reason enough to do so.  Never expected to meet one working with humans though."

((It's really amazing how many different variations of "fairy that lures sailors to their death" the Irish have.))*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2010)

*The Ship*
"Never seen one, but it lures them to their death's at sea. I'd say, that Farie sounds a lot like alcohol--it has the same effect," Cissinei said. 

((And I am guessing the same as Cissinei, the Irish on boats with alcohol...death))

Dee explained her theory on why she could take the ship into the Mournland, "You asked why we could suddenly enter, simply because this ships not Arcane powered and the storm the last time was what caused you two to get sick," said Dee.

"So we can fly into it, so long as there's no storm?" asked Cissinei.

Dee nodded, "But you'll have to stay inside, I'm sure you lot can think of something to do to pass the time." She paused, "When we hit the ground, you're with me Garag and I will gather some of the others. We need to tear into this city quick and sort out what needs sorting..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 13, 2010)

*Garag - Ship*
Garag nods, "You have only to command me, the mist does not frighten me.  When will we arrive?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2010)

*The Ship
*"Well, I don't know exactly, its hard to tell since we have to fly inside of the mist but from what Edith estimated earlier I would say that it will only be about two more hours."

They had been in the are some time already and it seemed like far too long.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2010)

Lyn - Ship

Lyn laughed a little. "I'm a human... a very powerful at that. Is just... I might have a dragon as great-great-great grandparent. Not sure from what side of the family. They were all boring so it surprised me the most when it started to show in me a couple of years ago" he shrugs. 

"Im not sure about this mournland trip..." he was honest at that "You REALLY don't want me going nuts on you guys. But if you two have made your mind... so be it" he warned Cissy and Dee.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 14, 2010)

*Sebastian + Rebecca -- The Mournlands*

_"You should feel blessed, its the kind of thing prophets write books about, you should start recording it now for posterity."_

Sebastian shook his head glumly.  "Legends and stories.  Pah.  Over the past three years or so it's been all legends and stories.  Not that nice either."  He ran a finger down what looked like a welded seam in his plate armor.  "You know...after Elfenlied, I bought a really spiffy set of armor.  It was enchanted too -- and could shed off many attacks like they were nothing.  Magical armor...the smith called it Invulnerability Plate."  

He sighed.  "I don't have it anymore.  In less than a year I saw so many fights it was broken beyond any hope of repair.  This being a hero, instrument of the gods thing, gets wearing.  Almost makes me wish I had just been a farmer somewhere."

"Well aren't you a sad sack?!" Rebecca spoke up.  "Now I know why I didn't like you the moment you popped out of the air.  It's not like everyone gets to use the world as their stage.  So some parts are hard.  La-dee-fucking-dah.  Nothing worth doing is ever easy.  Quit whining!"

Sebastian's expression changed.  He looked angry.  Very angry.  "And exactly what do you know of it miss...miss..." he sputtered.  If the air between the two could have burst into flames, it would have.

"Valentine" she snapped.  "And I don't know shit about your feelings, or your past.  Don't really give a damn about either, but you pretending to be the victim of some great cosmic scheme to inconvenience you is really bloody annoying.  And you know what?  I hate people who whine!"

She walked away, leaving the Cleric to stew.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2010)

*The Mournland*
"Well then," Madeleine quipped flying down in front of the Cleric's face, "I was going to ask if you think that you know of something that can switch me and Pellegri back into our normal forms?" 

Pellegri was jumping and walking funny, trying different types of strides and the like, "I kind of like this!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Sebastian scratched his chin, trying hard to not think evil thoughts about the woman who had pretty much stripped him of any dignity he might have had.  "I could prepare a ritual of curse removal.  That might do the trick.  Or maybe a dispelling."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2010)

*The Mournland*
"Hm, that sounds wonderful, we need to rest soon anyway..." Madeleine said, "A lot happened today." 

Pellegri dropped onto the ground in a sitting position and folded her arms beginning to pout, "I don't want to...I want a body of my own like this!" she said. Tears were already starting to form in her eyes, "I didn't used to know how fun bodies were and now I want to keep one..."

"But you can't have mine...I mean maybe there is a way to help you but...it would be pretty unfair to me too."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2010)

Elena - Tomb

Elena couldn't help but to smile when Sebastian mentioned the farmer part of his rant. Rebecca's reaction took her for surprise. "It's alright Sebastian" she said moving her hands "I understand what you say. Hey, at least they know you are doing something 'for the cause'. I don't expect the upper levels to thank me for what have we done... You ARE lucky. How did she look like?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Lyn - Ship
> 
> Lyn laughed a little. "I'm a human... a very powerful at that. Is just... I might have a dragon as great-great-great grandparent. Not sure from what side of the family. They were all boring so it surprised me the most when it started to show in me a couple of years ago" he shrugs.


Garag laughed loudly at the claim, "grampa was a dragon was he?  Little one, no one is here to doubt your abilities there's no need to make up stories.  Everyone knows dragons are simply tales made up to scare children.  'Eat your gruel or a dragon will breath fire on you.'"   He chuckled to himself.

"Giant lizards.  Flying."  He shakes his head in amusement, "and me uncle was a giant sea turtle."



The Space Cowboy said:


> *Sebastian + Rebecca -- The Mournlands*He sighed.  "I don't have it anymore.  In less than a year I saw so many fights it was broken beyond any hope of repair.  This being a hero, instrument of the gods thing, gets wearing.  Almost makes me wish I had just been a farmer somewhere."



Kurgan flustered at the clerics words, "you ungrateful son of an orc.  It isn't enough for you that you wield powers beyond the dreams of most faithful followers, that you're graced with divine presence on a daily basis."  His words spit like daggers, "even beyond that you are given charge by an agent of your god and you dare to question your life's worth?"

"Some of us have been touched by the merest fraction of our chosen gods power.  A few simple tricks are all I can manage, yet I throw meself at the whim of Clanggedin and without hesitation or regret."  He shakes his head, calming somewhat, "a single phrase was all I ever got from it yet I take that and hope that I'll be worthy of it.  If'n you can't manage the same maybe Pelor deserves better servants."  

"Go and git yer farm, live a normal life free from the concerns and troubles you have now.  See if that meets your needs.  Meself?  I'm going to keep fighting until the day that Clanggedin calls me to his side but I know I'll be able to look him in the eyes when that day comes."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2010)

*Garl Mournlands*

"Son of orc?" Garl growled towards Kurgan. "What exactly is that supposed to mean?" His hand strayed towards the handle of his axe and he watched the dwarf intensely.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2010)

*The Mournland*
With her next comment, she pretty much ignored them all and spoke directly to Pellegri about the pouting. Most of the other members had left the Archon to sit on the cobblestone floor, but Madeleine had a personal investment in what was happening. 

"Pellegri, you dislike your body?" she asked.

Pellegri nodded.

"Think how it must be for me, being so used to moving around and having limbs and all of that...its like a small prison, when all you knew was being an Archon it was good enough, but now that you have had limbs and walked around and...did you eat anything?" 

Pellegri shook her head.

"Well try some of the food in my pack..." Madeleine said, "Make sure you chew it. You can try it some while Sebastian tries and figures out how to turn us back to normal."

Pellegri rummaged through the pack for some food to eat.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Garl Mournlands*
> 
> "Son of orc?" Garl growled towards Kurgan. "What exactly is that supposed to mean?" His hand strayed towards the handle of his axe and he watched the dwarf intensely.



Kurgan snorts, "It means he's acting like his mum was a slack brained no sense orc.  What did you think?"  He glances at the half-orc's axe amused, "you'll want to leave that be, someone could get hurt if you start waving it around."

He turns back to Sebastian and offers one more comment, "besides, mine's much bigger."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2010)

Elena - Tomb

Elena rolled her eyes. "Oh, c'mon, don't start with 'mine is so much bigger than yours'..." she sighed and moved closer to Kurgan. "Don't say such things Kurgan... everyone here comes from very different backgrounds. Heather left her kind rightfully so, Luemus had some kind of lifedebt to Gruumsh (not like he liked it at all), Garl was raised most likely by his orc parent and I guess that's all he knows... and me, Kurgan... My father was a ruthless assassin for a time and even then, look how I turned out. He was strict but kind to me and when I realized the truth... well, I still have problems accepting what he had done. I keep trying to understand what his motives were to do such things... Everyone has issues from their past to deal with, and I bet you have a story too." she looked at him with somewhat sad eyes.


-----------------

Lyn - Ship

"you... you believe dragons AREN'T real??" he facepalmed. "Ok, ok... Dee, Cissy and Barb here can vouch for me on this. We have seen 2 dragons so far Garag. Our friend Elena in fact disemboweled one of them. I guess you will like her" he said scratching his head. "I can show you how they look"

Lyn will polymorph into a small young brass dragon. "See?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2010)

*Kurgan - Mournland*
"You don't choose your parents, I suppose."  Kurgan nods, "I haven't done anything to antagonize the orc-blood.  But if he thinks about drawing that axe on me, I'll respond in kind no matter where we are.  Me honor belongs to me god, and a challenge against that will be defended."

"That's the Dwarf way, or does everyone else get a pass for their heritage but me?"  He snorts, "we're together for common goals, that doesn't mean we have to like each other though."

"I'll say it simply though, my entire life and existence is devoted to Clanggedin, if the Orc or the Drow or even yerself act at odds with that I'll be forced to deal with you.  Me oath to Clanggedin demands it."

((Actually, compared to most of the rest of the party Kurgan has a rather happy childhood.))

*Garag - Ship*
((Bare in mind there are no dragons on this continent, and Garag has lived a rather sheltered life beyond that.  As far as he knows they are merely stories told to frighten children.))

Garag laughed again, "there is no need to boast little one, I'm sure you've had great adventures.  But dragons are mere kids tales, even if they were real they are not supposed to be little lizard-dogs like that, they're giant world ending creatures the size of this ship or larger."

He shrugged "I'm sure you've fought great things, and if you don't want to talk about your heritage, I suppose that is your choice.  We all have secrets after all."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2010)

Lyn - Ship

Lyn felt like slapping some-
He reverted back to his normal self. 
"Look, I can't transform in things I DON'T know" he was starting to loose his patience. 

"Cissy, please. This... this can't be left like that, right? There's must be something you can do to show him. A scry maybe? The only other dragon I know is the Blue one Lenora was riding. And I don't think he would like to be scryed... but... " he didn't have any other spell that could be used in this situation.

---

Elena - Tomb

"Alright... Garl, just keep your axe away from Kurgan and everything will be find. Stepping away from him could be a good idea too" she explained to the barbarian.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 14, 2010)

*The Ship*
"You lot want me to scry on, thus wasting my talents, to find and piss off some random Dragon, just to prove it to him? You realize the blagguard could pitch a fit and come find me, right?" Cissinei walked over to Garag, "Look, Petal, Lyn's not going to leave you alone till you at least acknowledge the bloody things could exist...there's actually two Dragon Gods, just as real as Gruumush or whomever it is you chose to give your worship to." She explained. 

Dee chuckled, "We're going to be hitting the mists any second now, if anyone starts to feel strange, please tell me..." 

*The Mournland
*The group arrived at the perfect spot to set up for the night, the underground river was in the room and there was a large area where it looked like a fire had been started a long while back, but not too terribly long. Maybe some weeks. The wood was still dry that they had used to make fires and there was plenty left over. 

Pellegri had resumed following them when Madeleine's talking was done, "Food is really...nice," said Pellegri. She looked to Elena, "What did the Dwarf one mean when he told the other one "Mine's bigger?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2010)

"Wrestling things Pellegri... things that should be kept private, remember?" she winked at Pellegri. She then started to help around to make the fire and camp.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *The Ship*
> "You lot want me to scry on, thus wasting my talents, to find and piss off some random Dragon, just to prove it to him? You realize the blagguard could pitch a fit and come find me, right?" Cissinei walked over to Garag, "Look, Petal, Lyn's not going to leave you alone till you at least acknowledge the bloody things could exist...there's actually two Dragon Gods, just as real as Gruumush or whomever it is you chose to give your worship to." She explained.



"I do not give worship to the gods, they've done precious little for me."  He considers things for a moment, "I did see a cleric of St. Cuthbert fight in the arena once.  He was... impressive.  But beyond that I haven't interacted with them much beyond being healed after matches."

"As to dragons," he sighs obviously placating, "whatever you way."

((Re: size, axes obviously!))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 15, 2010)

Lyn - Ship

He sighed deeply. "Now I'll have to go and find a dragon just to make a point... great" looked out from a window to see how far in the mournlands were they. "Let's hope I don't puke thanks to this mist"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 15, 2010)

*Mournlands*

Assuming that the party is stopping for now, Sebastian would help Elena with various things related to setting up camp, occasionally giving the bard the evil eye.  He seemed sullen.  He hadn't responded to Kurgan or the bard.  "I really don't like that woman at all.  Where did you find her Elena?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2010)

*The Mournland*
((Not trying to force you guys to rest, but you know Sebastian nearly died today and most of the spells you guys would use are...well gone.))

The camp set up goes uneventful and things in the underground area of the Kotir seemed peaceful. Madeleine couldn't help much because of her condition but Pellegri tries to lend a hand where she can. The sewer seems to grow cooler after a while.

After a while, Madeleine asks, "Can we try the ritual to undo this curse now?" she asked. "we will find you a way to be in a big body too..." she tells Pellegri.

*The Ship*
As they fly through the fog there seems to be something hitting the front of the cock pit, Deirdre glances back at the crew, "Looks like its snowing, mate."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2010)

*Kurgan - Mournland*
Kurgan certainly has no objection to resting if there's a decent spot for it.

Once settled Kurgan will expand his spells to heal his wounds.

1d8+1
5+1 = 6
1d8+1
8+1 = 9

His wounds healed he'll expand what's left for whomever is most wounded (Elena?):
1d8+1
3+1 = 4 + 3 = 7

((All I got, sorry :/  In the morning I'll have 6d8 from my belt of healing if we need it))

After being at the limit of his healing ability he'll finish readying his things for the night and will rest until it is his turn for watch leaving the others to their own business.

*Garag - Airship*

As they approach the mists and presumably their destination Garag will return to the room he has claimed to gather his things and ready himself for the impending battle.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2010)

Caves…

After the incident with the Drow and others, Heather remained quiet.  Her mind was introspective for the moment.  She didn’t stray to far from Glenn.  While Coia never left her side, his tail sagging and none of the normal whimpering or barking banter he seemed to share with her.  From her mood they were both subdued.


Ship…

Trajan wandered the ship for awhile before coming to rest on the decking.  He stood near the rail and watched the mist continue, unmoved by the snow, his axe in his hand.  ‘I will be prepared if I am needed…’ he thought as he watched around them.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 17, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Elena - Tomb
> ... Luemus had some kind of lifedebt to Gruumsh (not like he liked it at all) ...


Luemus gave her a rough shove with his head (still in cheetah form).  That wasn't information he liked just thrown about.

Other than that Luemus didn't do much noticeable the whole day.  He just walked next to Elena in cheetah form followed closely by Kytae.  He did take some amusement in watching the party bicker with each other, especially the dwarf's and orc's attempt to flaunt their power.  Both represented everything he disliked in their own special way.  Sebastian too, with all that farmer business. Luemus had acquired a taste for adventuring, and he wasn't planning on giving it up soon. And just to cover all bases of things Luemus hated, they'd be getting an undead cleric too.

On the bright side Luemus was starting to like Rebecca quite a bit.  If she kept on his good side that'd bring the amount of party members he actually enjoyed being with up to a grand total of three or maybe four.


[edit]: I can't wait for Iliana, to balance out the almost pure negativity Luemus radiates


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2010)

Elena - Tomb

Elena will stand and watch how the ritual unfolds. Also she pets Leumus behind the ears. "Sorry from before." she apologized to the cheetah "Uhm... are you going to stay like that even longer?" she asked realizing this was the first time Luemus kept his animal form so much. At least that's what she remembered. 

Lyn - Ship

"Snow... that's great...." he said with sarcasm and he starts making a little flame between his hands to keep him warm.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 17, 2010)

Luemus changed back into his elf form.  "Don't worry about before, it's not a big deal."  He stretched his arms out and noted Elena's line of questioning.  "It's kind of liberating to walk around on four legs.  Well that and I just wasn't in a talking mood.  Any idea how much longer we're going to be down here?  I don't feel... at home here."  He frowned slightly


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2010)

*The Mournland Sewers*
Upon hearing the latest complaint--this time from Luemus, Madeleine growled a small, almost cute sounding, growl, "Will everyone quit bitching...how many of you are stuck outside of your body?" she asked. "I don't like it here...I want to be a farmer," she whined mimicking Luemus and Sebastian. "Just bloody deal with it, we haven't got much say so in the matter and we've come too far to just go back."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 17, 2010)

Luemus shot Maddy an annoyed glance. "Maddy I just spent my whole day as a cheetah.  Not being in a humanoid body isn't that terrible.  Also, I'm fully aware of our situation and how we're going to be down here for a while. I am dealing with it.  I'm used to being out of my comfort zone, unlike someone else.  Goodness, this is why I liked having my communication limited to bumps and growls."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2010)

*The Mournland Sewers*
"Go right on ahead, change back if that's the case," Madeleine said, "Fortunately for me, I was comfortable in my own skin, I don't have a desire to transform into other creatures, you act as if someone forced you to stay like that...you did it  of your own volition and could have undone it at any time. On the other hand I am three inches tall and flying...this isn't a simple transforming spell."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2010)

"Maybe we should hurry that ritual...." Elena looked really concerned.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 17, 2010)

*Sebastian --Mournlands*

"There may be a slight problem with changing you back Madeleine..." announced the Cleric.  "...I didn't prepare any rituals of curse-breaking or enchantment dispelling for today.  To tell you the truth, I didn't anticipate this happening.  I'd honestly been expecting to spend my day performing a hallowing on Deidre's airship." 

He sighed.  "I am bloody useless aren't I?"

(It's a spell issue.  He has Hallow prepared, and a domain spell.  However Flamestrike is pretty useless as far as enchantment dispelling goes).


----------



## materpillar (Jan 17, 2010)

_"Go right on ahead, change back if that's the case," Madeleine said, "Fortunately for me, I was comfortable in my own skin, I don't have a desire to transform into other creatures, you act as if someone forced you to stay like that...you did it of your own volition and could have undone it at any time. On the other hand I am three inches tall and flying...this isn't a simple transforming spell."_

Luemus just stared at Maddy for a second clearly annoyed.  "Yes my situation was completely different, but you utterly missed my point.  Of coarse being forcibly removed from your body and shoved into another probably isn't the most comfortable.  But I think you should try and enjoy it somewhat.  I daresay you aren't going to get many more chances to be three inches tall and capable of flight during the rest of your life."  Luemus gave her a little shrug.  "Or I suppose you could insisting that not being humanoid and in your comfort zone for a day or two is a horrible curse.  Your call."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 17, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> *Sebastian --Mournlands*
> 
> "There may be a slight problem with changing you back Madeleine..." announced the Cleric.  "...I didn't prepare any rituals of curse-breaking or enchantment dispelling for today.  To tell you the truth, I didn't anticipate this happening.  I'd honestly been expecting to spend my day performing a hallowing on Deidre's airship."
> 
> ...



*Glenn - Mornlands*

"For a man of faith you sure do like to take it out on yourself a lot." Glenn commented as he sat near heather.

He said, "A mans dreams originate from his very soul. Any god who would ask their followers to perform a task would surely what dwelled within his soul. Who knows, maybe you will get you farm one of these days."

"Of course there are quite a lot of things a farmer needs. You need a plot of land to work on, tools to work the field with.... a wife... of course I bet you already know someone would who like to fill that role."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2010)

*Garl-Mournlands*

Garl sat a fair distance apart from the band of adventurers. They were an odd group. A cleric with no faith in himself, an elf who bore the signet ring of Gruumsh. A Drow, who couldn't seem to detach herself from the paladin, and a paladin that didn't seem to mind keeping a Drow within touching distance. He didn't know what to make of the human girl ((Elena)) who had continuously defended him...but he knew enough to be wary. 

Of all the group, Garl decided the dwarf had the most common sense, and was also the most dangerous. He seemed very narrow minded however. Garl didn't want to be forced to fight him, but if the insults continued he may not have much choice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2010)

*The Mournlands*
With a slight spiral of flight, Madeleine brought herself around in a tight circle, "Maybe you miss my point, I'm not _supposed _to be comfortable in my skin, Half-Elf and all, remember? Humans or Elves, they've always looked at me different--except Barbaneth. So when I say that I miss my body and was comfortable in it, its because I spent over a decade trying to be..."

There was a pause, "Sebastian, I think something must have happened...I don't know what it was or who did it, but you need to snap out of it, Love," Madeleine's tone was much sweeter suddenly. "You've got important work to do, remember what was charged to you?" 

Instinctively, almost compulsory. Pellegri sprang up from where she had been sitting and rushed at Sebastian giving him a big hug. She stood there, not knowing what to do next and just held onto him, perhaps too tight. After the initial newness had passed, she leaned in rather awkwardly and said, "What do we do next?" in a too loud, uncertain tone.

*The Ship*
The snow was indeed falling and it picked up as they drifted toward Kotir, the night wore on and Edith spoke, "The men will guide us there, its best if most of us get a rest, there's a long trip tomorrow," she said.

"You're coming?" asked Dee. 

"My daughter is down there somewhere, I think...I think it would be right for me to go to her, I have a lot to show her," Edith said.

"I guess Elena was...was she born here?" asked Dee.

Edith nodded quietly.

Dee had lost her home at one point. There were other reasons to be here, but putting them aside, bringing Elena to a place where she could see what home had been was a good enough reason to brave the wasteland.

"Everyone, get some rest," Dee said.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Garl-Mournlands*
> Of all the group, Garl decided the dwarf had the most common sense, and was also the most dangerous.


((Luemus would hate you to death if you said that to his face ))


Luemus gave Maddy a guarded stare and didn't bother to respond.  That was an interesting bit of knowledge there that she let slip.  To be honest he didn't really look down on her because of her heritage. Well at least not any more than he looked down on everyone else.  

-- Subconscious goodness --
She was just lumped into the "inferior" group, and hadn't managed to claw her way out.  Sure she might be a little lower than say an elf in that ranking.  But that wasn't saying much as humans were even lower and only humans had ever managed to burst through that racism. They were weird hardworkers like that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 17, 2010)

*Kurgan - Mournland*
Kurgan watched the others from half closed eyes.  Fool elves and humans they'd argue until they dropped from exhaustion.  Rest when you can, first rule of surviving these things.  Despite his reservations about the party they had enemies enough outside to be fighting amongst themselves.

It's a wonder the others had survived as long as they had, they knew each other but still couldn't get along.  This is why he traveled alone for so long.

*Garag - Airship*
Upon Dee's order Garag retired to his room.  Rather than rest straight-away he resisted.  Unwrapping the spiked chain from his waist he considered it.  He _would_ learn to control this rather than having it control and  consume him.  His face darkened with a moment's concentration.

Check w/heroic destiny:
1d20+3
17+3 = 20
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

His features returned to their normal passive state as the chain lengthened in his hand.  It coiled like a snake almost alive but he ignored it.  He managed without slipping this time, this is good, but he was sure he could do better.

Regardless, he laid down to rest, things read in case he was called upon to fight.

Dream check:
1d20+3
13+3 = 16

His sleep this night was quiet, undisturbed by dreams.



The Space Cowboy said:


> (It's a spell issue.  He has Hallow prepared, and a domain spell.  However Flamestrike is pretty useless as far as enchantment dispelling goes).



((Well, flamestrike would be one way to deal with th ecurse   Probably not what Maddy had in mind though.  Presumably Maddy still has her soul so killing her and true resurrection would bring her back normally I would think.  Solve everyone's problems.))

((Granted that's an expensive way to do it, and I'm not sure a rational person would agree to the "kill me" method of solving a problem when there are still other possibilities))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2010)

Elena - tomb

Elena looked quite distressed. "Enough" she seemed to command "We should rest now. Sebastian can prepare that spell after sleeping, and I believe you can wait 8 hours until then, Maddy. It's been a long day and we need to cool down"

She will take Sebastian apart from the group to talk privately. "What's going on?" she asked really concerned "You are not usually like this, Sebastian. I can only imagine this is because Lady Mayaheine ask you to accomplish that mission, and you don't feel worthy of her attention... but you *ARE*" she believed it wholehearted.

Even then, Sebastian could sense there was a hint of fear behind her eyes... like she had lived this conversation before and she was afraid how would it end.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2010)

*The Mournland Sewers
*Madeleine sighed, "Well I am not tired, apparently I don't need to rest when like this," she said. She would take Pellegri aside and explain how to rest and some other things like using the restroom (because Pellegri has no idea what all of that is). 

*The Ship*
The snow settled around down the ship over night, Edith instructed the men to keep it in the air, but still snow covered parts and blanketed the upper decks in ice. There was some fear during the night that the engine might ice over but it seemed immune or protected somehow. 

In the morning, before dawn, Barbaneth brought little Holly out to the deck. He found Cissinei and Poe there, both of them staring out over the snow covered skeleton of the city. Upon seeing her, he asked, "Shouldn't you...be inside?" 

"Dee's not the boss of me," she seemed weak, "It takes so much concentration to keep from just going mad out here and I just had to look at something." 

"What?" when he got around to her side with Holly riding on his back he noticed that Cissinei's nose was bleeding.

Still she smiled, "Kotir...this cold, its just like home." 

He smiled a forced smile, "You and I, Dee and Maddy--we're all from that frigid Northland...this is like home to us, the other's won't be so lucky," 

"Do you miss it?" Cissinei asked weakly. 

"Aye, it'll be nice to feel that chill against my armor once again," he nodded. Holly giggled, playing in his hair. "Maybe though, maybe you could go inside before you get too sick." 

"I will..." Cissinei started to walk off, seemingly drunk from the air, "When you're down there, Barbaneth--bring me back something that reminds you of home..." 

He nodded, "I will." 

Cissinei went back into the door and fought her way back down the hallway, holding onto the wall the whole way. 

Holly, seemingly waiting for Cissinei to leave, piped up, *"A woman told me that there was something down there for me too, Daddy, she told me last night in a dream." *

Barbaneth lifted her off his back and kissed her on the cheek, "There is, but for right now, let's just try and enjoy your first snowfall."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2010)

((Should I roll a concentration check for lyn? Will save? ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 17, 2010)

((Not if you're staying in the ship, it would be a high threshold for Lyn, since he's part Dragon))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2010)

Lyn stood inside the ship. When he couldn't find Cissy inside he went to look for her. "cissy?" he looked from the exit to the deck "What the hell are you doing out there? Come back inside! Is that.... blood?" he pointed at her nose. "For Azure's sake, Barb bring her inside" he waved his arms as if there was an invisible barrier that was stopping him from going out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

*The Ship*
Cissinei passed by Lyn carrying Poe, "I wanted to go out there for a bit and look at something, I'll be okay." She pressed her hand against the wall to hold herself up, "I guess I should go get something to eat before everyone else is up and the place gets crowded." 

She tried to walk past and almost fell but caught herself on the wall.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2010)

"Goddammit" Lyn cursed under his breath and went to help her get inside. "I hope it was a good panoramic at least"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

*The Ship*
"It's just that this cold reminds me of home."

As the morning went on Dee gathered the members of the ship that would be going into Kotir in the bridge, Cissinei and Lyn were there too. Basically everyone who wasn't needed for some other job would be going. 

"It looks like we're getting ready for a little bit of more of the unexpected, I was told to tell you that even though Kotir was a city, parts of it were largely ancient and had secrets. That's where we're headed. We've got something to hunt out..." Dee explained.

"What are you looking for down there though?" asked Cissinei.

Dee smiled, "What else do pirates look for? Treasure of course." 

*The Mournland Sewers of Kotir*
It was quiet the rest of the night, the party rests well enough and in the morning they awaken to the sound of water rushing through the trenches of the sewers. Madeleine kept the watch all night because her little body didn't have to sleep. 

When the first of them wake up, she quietly says, "I get the feeling this could be our last day in the Mournland...one way or the other."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2010)

Lyn - Kotir
"Well, that means we stay here and guard the ship then" he looked at one window. "No use for us to go there to blow up"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

*The Ship*
"Well you can't get off this ship," Dee said, "You'd probably die from being out there in this mess too long...we won't be gone long and we're just going to go down and find something that should be buried in the dirt."

Cissinei sighed, "I thought you were done pretending to be a real pirate?" 

"Nonsense, Love, there's nothing not Pirate about me and what we'll find down there--well this is going to be more important than gold."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2010)

Lyn put his hand on Cissy's shoulder. "She should change the title from Pirate to Treasure Hunter, I think it suits her better... Let her be for the moment" he said as if talking about a kid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

*The Ship*
"I don't think she is looking for treasure like you're thinking," Cissinei said. 

Barbaneth nodded, "We're looking for a lot of things, namely something Dee was told existed below the city and something that I will have to find on my own..." he paused, "They're not your ordinary treasures, needless to say when we arrive I shall part ways with the rest of the group."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 18, 2010)

*Mournlands -- Sebastian*

The Cleric had awoken relatively early, even without sunlight.  Without saying much, he took care to prepare spells for the breaking of enchantments, suppressing them, and the removal of curses.

He looked for Madeleine and Pellegri.  "It's ready.  I have prepared a soupcon of rituals for getting things back to normal.  Do you have the item that triggered it?"

The Cleric wasn't joking.  He would first try a ritual of curse removal (CLR 3).
If such a spell did not work, he would try casting Break Enchantment on the affected Ranger, using positive energy to supercharge the spell (Or his caster level).

Turning Check for enhancing the caster level of the Break Enchantment spell (ClR 5).
1d20+9
15+9 = 24.  +4 to caster level.
New Caster Level: 13

Caster Level Check for Break Enchantment:  1d20+13
19+13 = 32 vs 11 + CL of enchantment.

Rebecca watched him work, tuning Strat.  "Looks like he's done this before" she muttered.  "So he's good at what he does.  If he isn't good for much of anything else."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2010)

*The Mournland Sewers of Kotir*
As the spell is being conducted on the item, it becomes apparent that the item isn't the answer. Pellegri chimes in, "When the spell went off, chances are it left the item...its probably placed in us." 

Sebastian sets up the ritual and conducts it while the comment is made in the background by Rebecca. There's a light show of bright flashes and seemingly no effect for a second. But then when Madeleine goes to speak she realizes her voice is her own and her hands are also her own. "Ah, thank the gods..." 

Pellegri giggles lightly, "I'm flying again!" 

"Rebecca, Sebastian is pretty good for a lot of things, he's probably one of the best among us," Madeleine said. "I have to thank him, I'm glad to be back in my body."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 19, 2010)

*The Night Before -- Flashback no jutsu!*

_Elena looked quite distressed. "Enough" she seemed to command "We should rest now. Sebastian can prepare that spell after sleeping, and I believe you can wait 8 hours until then, Maddy. It's been a long day and we need to cool down"

She will take Sebastian apart from the group to talk privately. "What's going on?" she asked really concerned "You are not usually like this, Sebastian. I can only imagine this is because Lady Mayaheine ask you to accomplish that mission, and you don't feel worthy of her attention... but you ARE" she believed it wholehearted.

Even then, Sebastian could sense there was a hint of fear behind her eyes... like she had lived this conversation before and she was afraid how would it end.
_

Sebastian gave a depressed sigh.  "It's not that I mind doing the will of gods and goddesses.  I've given my whole life, hah, my soul to it.  But...don't mention this to anyone Elena, but coming back from the Elf city, I came closer to dying than ever before.  An undead abomination of sorts waylaid us.  Barnabeth said it nearly cut me in half with a single blow."  

He scratched the back of his head.  "I know what would happen to my soul if I managed to get myself killed and I've brought people back from near death before, including you if I recall correctly, and reattached limbs.  But it's...different when it's you doing the dying, when you feel that icy, paralyzing shock run through your system and the light begins to fade from your eyes.  I don't feel inadequate for whatever it is the gods have dictated I should do.  Elena, I'm terrified of it."

Sebastian looked around, hoping that no one had heard that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 19, 2010)

*Garag - Airship/landing party*
Garag arrived as requested ready for the battle ahead.  He listened politely as Dee explained her goals but honestly had little interest.  Mercenaries for treasure hunting was perhaps unusual, but not overly so much as to cause confusion.

The Mournland, that was more unusual, but he didn't fear the promised madness.  He had his own demons to wrestle, so to say.  Plus anything they ran into would likely be mad and as good as dead.  Insane opponents did not bother him, less tricks to worry about from them.

He'd ready his polearm unless the terrain looked too cramped to support it.


*Kurgan - Sewers*
Kurgan awoke and began his normal morning ritual shaving his face and head while the others arose and tended to the curse.  He still had a bad taste in his mouth from the cleric's statements the night before.  But bad blood within the group would do no good for anyone so best to keep to himself.

Once refreshed and readied he rehelmeted and waited for the others to be ready.  He fought back the itching desire to work through axe forms in the morning, there may be much fighting ahead of them today and he didn't want to waste any energy.

((/Edit: Heh, when they're back to a "safe" city Kurgan and Sebastian need to get out for a while.  They're either going to get rip roaring drunk or fight a dual.  Not sure which yet, maybe both  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian gave a depressed sigh.  "It's not that I mind doing the will of gods and goddesses.  I've given my whole life, hah, my soul to it.  But...don't mention this to anyone Elena, but coming back from the Elf city, I came closer to dying than ever before.  An undead abomination of sorts waylaid us.  Barnabeth said it nearly cut me in half with a single blow."
> 
> He scratched the back of his head.  "I know what would happen to my soul if I managed to get myself killed and I've brought people back from near death before, including you if I recall correctly, and reattached limbs.  But it's...different when it's you doing the dying, when you feel that icy, paralyzing shock run through your system and the light begins to fade from your eyes.  I don't feel inadequate for whatever it is the gods have dictated I should do.  Elena, I'm terrified of it."
> 
> Sebastian looked around, hoping that no one had heard that.



She felt suddenly relieved. "That time, yes I remember when the poison almost got me. Is not exactly how I visualized myself going out... that's for sure. Either, the thing I was terrified in that moment is that I had too many things to do and I also didn't really followed any god. I feared for my soul. I kept thinking what if the contract with Boti..." a doubt assaulted her for a second, but she dismissed "... or where would my soul go if I died. But now I know I have to go with HIM, with Pelor"

"Besides... believe me Sebastian. If needed, I'll go back to Yervlas if I have to bring you back to life" she smiled and put her left hand on Nusintia's pomel. "In the mean time, I'll make sure no other monster gets close to you" she promised.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 19, 2010)

*Flashbabk*
_Sebastian looked around, hoping that no one had heard that._
Listen check for shits 'n' giggles

1d20+18
1+18 = 19

Amusingly enough Luemus still hears Elena and Sebastian if they're less than or equal to 40 feet away.  It's soulnova's call.

If he does, the elf doesn't give Sebastian much indication of it.  Luemus has been yelled at before for eavesdropping private talks between Elena and a cleric.  He would meet Elena's eyes when she comes back.

*Bright and Early*
Luemus was awake a good two or three hours before everyone else.  Picking through his brain for spells.  He just sat around thinking of times gone by.  His opinions of the others in the party.  Silently assisting Maddy in her vigilance.

Once Elena awoke he greeted her then turned into a cheetah.  The party mood was foul, and Luemus was smart enough to know his opinions weren't widely cared for.  Better to just keep his mouth shut, instead of being left out to dry in the midst of a fight by someone who didn't like him.  Well actually Luemus was confident in his own power enough that that didn't concern Luemus much, but more willing meatshields were never a bad thing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2010)

*The Sewers of Kotir*
Madeleine spent a moment just stretching and moving, her body felt stiff and less mobile than she remembered it but that might have just been the effect of not having limbs and the like. None the less she was excited, "Well are we ready to get a move on?" she asked. 

Pellegri flew in a quick circle, "I'm ready!" 

With a laugh Madeleine reached and brushed her hand against Pellegri as she flew past. She's known Sebastian for some time and if he's still acting strangely she might notice. 

*Sense Motive on Sebastian to see if she notices:
1d20+14 → [4,14] = (18)*

If she does notice, she will eye him weirdly and go about her business. If not, she just goes on. 

She felt her stomach growl suddenly, "Alright, we can't travel on an empty stomach, who wants some breakfast? I'm making it..." Madeleine said with a smile.

*Kotir*
Dee wondered if the departure from the comfort of the ship had to cause some sense of fear in the travelers. As they headed down into the depths of Old Kotir the mist seemed to grow stronger, it was as if this place was the origin of the mist. Dee travels with her sword at the ready. 

Edith explains, "When I last ventured back here, it was years ago but we found the signs of something, not many flesh and blood people come down here near the area though. The mist are at their most fierce in the city and the Warforged pretty much stay on the outskirts of this area..." 

"What did you find?" asked Dee.

"Well I want you all to see it for yourselves," Edith said. 

Barbaneth waved as they neared the town, "This is where we part ways," he said, "I think I'll have to allow my guide to be faith on this but I plan to rejoin you at the ship before the day ends if all goes well." 

Old Kotir is ruins, buildings as tall as small castles all around extending up into the mist and cobbled roads. A sickly wind sweeps the streets carrying wisps of mist as it passes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2010)

*Mournlands, Garl-*

(Is Garl still on fire?)

Garl gets up early, only a bit after sebastian, and begins his daily prayers to Gruumsh. Though his god preferred deaths and battles dedicated to him than actual praying, but his opinion was that a little extra worship never hurt. He finished by making a small cut on his forearm, dedicating his pain to Gruumsh and bandaging it up tightly afterwards. (Doubt there's a problem with that, if there is tell me.) He then ran through a few light exercises, mainly pushups, and then sat, eager to move on.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2010)

Elena - Tomb *FLASHBACK*

"Let's make a deal" she tried to cheer up Sebastian. "You make sure I don't die, and I'll make sure to don't either. Protecting others is what usually helps me to forget about dangers to myself. Alright?" 


Once they are done talking, she comes back to the camp to sleep. She notices Luemus' look. And she realizes Luemus might remember what was that all about. She gaves him a faint smile before going to sleep.


*Next Day* 
Elena stood a few meters away looking at the ritual and once it was done she went to 'salute' Maddy back in her body. "Glad to have you 'back', hehehe. I agree, lets get something to eat and then lets move on"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2010)

*The Sewers of Kotir*
Madeleine hadn't cooked for the group before, even in her time with the old party. But she seemed to have a talent for it. With the little bit that they had to use she made a decent meal over a little fire she started. When it was done she addressed them, "I didn't cook much before Holly, but she kind of requires that there be more to eat than trail rations and whatever I can shoot off a tree..." 

When the party was eating, she would eat hurriedly and clean up the small mess that had been made. "I can't wait to get back to where there's some clean water...and something cold and strong to drink," she said. 

*Kotir*
Kotir proper was a mist ridden place with so much of the toxic fog that it made it hard to breathe at times. Edith led them along through the town, "This is all pretty much like it was when we left, some of it has been reclaimed by the forests and by nature..." 

Dee sighed, "It seems like its more impressive than any city I've ever laid eyes on," the scope of the city was simply huge. 

"Three million people used to live here, now its a desolate wasteland," said Edith. "The entrances to where we're headed aren't much further now."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 20, 2010)

Luemus took more pleasure in eating the food than actually tasting it.  Mauling it without much much respect for manners was quite liberating.  It's not like anyone could really blame him either since he was lacking opposable thumbs ((cheetah form )).  He was a little slower than everyone else and was still eating when Maddy opened up conversation.

_"I can't wait to get back to where there's some clean water...and something cold and strong to drink,"_

Unfortunately Luemus was mid-bite when he heard this.  Several snide remarks shot through the elf's mind but unfortunately his first reaction was a sharp inhale.  Obviously this was not the best choice, and it took a few seconds of awkward coughing to clear his throat out.  He glanced around around for a split second confused  as to what his thoughts had been then his eyes fell on Maddy and his mind flipped back to a _very_ recent and oddly similar conversation.

_"Any idea how much longer we're going to be down here? I don't feel... at home here."_
_"Will everyone quit bitching...how many of you are stuck outside of your body?" she asked. "I don't like it here...I want to be a farmer," she whined mimicking Luemus and Sebastian. "Just bloody deal with it, we haven't got much say so in the matter and we've come too far to just go back."_

Several snide remarks shot through Luemus's mind to point out this obvious hypocrisy.  Lacking the ability to properly communicate Luemus simply busted out into laughter (which sound like odd chirping to everyone else).

Afterwards the fit passed, he returned to his food with extra enthusiasm.  This cheetah form wasn't so bad, people even had to clear away his dish for him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2010)

*Kurgan - Sewers*
Kurgan scoffed at the idea of setting a fire in ancient sewers potentially surrounded by enemies but he happily partook in a warm meal for a change.  "Can't do much for a strong drink, not now at least, but if you need to wet your whistle," he paused to pull a waterskin full of ale from his pack, with a brief gesture he tossed it to Madeleine.

"Takes the edge off in the morning."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2010)

*Garl, Kotir Sewers*

"Are you all sure that the elf is completely sane?" Garl asked as he watched Leumus rip into his food. "Does it not realize that it's only inconveniencing itself when it eats in animal form?" He watched dispassionately as Leumus burst into odd chirps. "And now I think it's dying. Are you sure it remembers what it truly is? I have seen druids forget their original form. They go mad, and have to be put down."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2010)

*The Sewers of Kotir*
Madeleine eyed Luemus as she packed things away and prepared herself for the day. She was clipping some of her ammunition to her side when Garl spoke, "Luemus isn't mad, he's just--Luemus. You should see him when Dee is around," she chuckled.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 20, 2010)

_"Are you all sure that the elf is completely sane?" Garl asked as he watched Leumus rip into his food. "Does it not realize that it's only inconveniencing itself when it eats in animal form?" He watched dispassionately as Leumus burst into odd chirps. "And now I think it's dying. Are you sure it remembers what it truly is? I have seen druids forget their original form. They go mad, and have to be put down."_


Luemus shot Garl a dirty look.  The stupid orc thought he had forgotten his elf form after being in wild shape form for a whooping three hours.  Even more insulting the orc thought he could kill Luemus.  Luemus bit back the temptation to turn the orc into a bonfire.  He was about to brood for a while until her heard Maddy.  Bless her hypocritical heart.

_"Luemus isn't mad, he's just--Luemus. You should see him when Dee is around," she chuckled._

His first thoughts flew towards galloons (()) of water.  However, that blast of freezing cold water was more of a thing for Dee and was a bit overdone.  Maybe it was time for a new tradition.  Luemus shot Maddy a wink from the ground.  Luemus bursted out into another fit of odd motions and sounds.  The Elena, Maddy and Sebastian probably know he's casting a spell.

Luemus casts  on Garl.  A bright flash of light (like a camera) hits Garl in the face.  DC 13 fortitude or he's dazed for a minute


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2010)

*Sewers of Kotir
*Despite Luemus's attempt to dazzle the creature, the light hardly showed because Garl was, for intensive purposes, on fire still. The bright light that engulfed his body didn't allow much else to get in. 

"Luemus, don't pick on him," Madeleine said as she packed the last of her things up.  "So are we ready to go?"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 20, 2010)

((I think it would have still worked CTK ))

Luemus let out a little sigh.  That was less than impressive.  Oh well.  Either way someone was up for a fun wake-up call tomorrow.

((Luemus is ready to head out))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2010)

*Garl, Kotir Sewers-*

Garl chuckled at Leumus' failed spell. "Nice try little elf. Maybe next time."

((Garl is also ready.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2010)

((Kurgan's ready, since apparently he was ignored  ))

((Not important, don't delay on his account))


----------



## materpillar (Jan 20, 2010)

_Garl chuckled at Leumus' failed spell. "Nice try little elf. Maybe next time."_

Luemus simply gave Garl a cheshire cat smile.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2010)

*The Sewers of Kotir*
_slight flashback - When Kurgan tossed her the flash she took a little swig from it. Even through all of her travels she never thought that she would be drinking with Dwarves, it had just been one of those things that Madeleine hadn't had the occasion to do yet. "Thanks," she said before returning it to him. _

Present - The rest of the clean up went quickly and the departure was easily taken care of, there was only one way to go, advancing through the narrow tunnels toward something that they couldn't be sure of. it was wetter and the fog edged back in, causing some of them to cough. 

"The mist here is thicker," Pellegri commented. She thought for a moment about the mages, "Can I really be morphed into another creature with an arcane spell?" she asked. 

Madeleine sighed, "I'm not much for Arcana," she said.

The tunnels seemed to stretch on and more of the mist seemed to be coming in to them, Garl provided ample light still but it required the party remain close to one another.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2010)

Elena - Tomb

Elena smiled at Pellegri. "I don't know, but Im sure Lyn and Cissy could tell you if its possible" she winked at the flying light. She went ahead with whoever is leading. She eyes Sebastian and Luemus from time to time, making sure they are not blasting half-orcs or being mauled by aberrations.

Edit:
But while walking, she will try to get close to Maddy. "Uhm... Maddy... could I... could I talk to you in private? We could get ahead... whatever you like"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2010)

*The Sewers of Kotir*
Pellegri was content after that to fly along happily thinking about her new life as a big person with arms and legs and all of it. She didn't know what she was going to eat first and she couldn't wait to try more sleep. 

When Elena asked Madeleine about talking, Maddy nodded, "You want to try right now or...?" she asked in a quiet tone before trailing off.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2010)

Elena - Sewer

"Yes..." she followed Maddy ahead where the other wouldn't hear them talking. "You see... I wanted to ask you something personal if that's alright. How... how did you and Barbaneth fell in love?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2010)

*Kotir Sewer
*Madeleine warned Pellegri that if she saw anyone trying to get close or listen to make a lot of noise and try and stop them. As suspicious as Pellegri was of things, it should work. 

As she walked off with Elena she was expecting to hear some great, life changing, world shattering secret. When Elena asked about Barbaneth, Madeleine had to giggle slightly. "How did we fall in love?" she brushed her hair back away from her face. "Well I was a trail scout when I was younger and I basically led all these adventurers around the forest near my town. I've known how to navigate since I was a little girl and no one knew those woods better than me. In my spare time I waited tabled at a tavern and I would do practice archery in the woods. Barbaneth was passing and saw me shooting one day and I guess he was taken because the next time he saw me at the tavern he asked all sorts of questions. Someone told him I was a guide and he made up all manner of fake reasons to have me accompany him into the woods, none of which actually ended up turning up anything. But we got to know each other."

She paused to glance around, "The next thing I knew there were gifts for me all of the time and there was a lot of kissing--kind of unexpected at first but I didn't mind it. Then after about a year and a half of him coming by and seeing me frequently he asked my Father for my hand in marriage. And what Father says no to a brave Paladin that's come to sweep his daughter off her feet. The long distance thing was killing me though, and I was happy because it meant I could leave with him when he went, even if we didn't get to spend every moment together." 

"I think at one point I told him I couldn't be with him and you know what he told me? 'I'm going to keep trying to you can'. Why would you ask about that though," Madeleine seemed to take on a different, girlie personality as she talked about it all.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2010)

Elena- Sewer

She blinked and nodded as she was trying to get most of the details. "I see... so he made the first advance." that suddenly worried her. "You don't happen to know...? uhm... how should I.... I mean..." she didn't want to sound... what? "I don't know how to talk to guys THAT way" she confessed. "I just... they are guys and that's it. They never come to me... except for Vincent and we both know how that ended" she said a little angry at that last part. "I don't know how Rebecca managed to attract that many boys... and Dee, and... well, I think Lyn. And I'm fearing its more about their looks. I'm not that pretty" she said a little ashamed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2010)

*The Sewers
*"Awe, well I wouldn't go as far as to say that, Love. You're pretty, you're just never around men," said Maddy. "I mean not many of them. It seems like we've been traveling with the same people for ages now and we hardly get to meet anyone new you know." 

The way Elena spoke there was something about it, "Was there someone you had you're eye on?" she asked with a short jabbing nudge, "Who asks who first isn't important, its all in the people involved and who wants to take that first chance. Honestly when Barbaneth popped up I didn't really have any thoughts about dating or marriage, I just kind of did my little jobs and talked to my friends. Men weren't really on my mind. I wouldn't have sought him out but now I can't stand not having him around." 

"Who ever you're interested in might not realize they need you."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2010)

Elena - Sewer

"What... Noo. I don't have anyone in special" she shook her head in a funny way. Her face took a slight red tone about it. "The thing is, I doubt I have anything else worth to offer" she pointed at Nusintia in her scabbard. She sighed a little and she couldn't aviod giving a look behind. "Should I try to be more... girly?" She looked down at her halfplate. It still had some of the shining from the first years. Now it was a little battered down, but not as much as Sebastian's armor. "You know, I miss going to a town or city to shop with Dee. I liked that. I know girls usually buy dresses, shoes and jewels, but we went to look for armors, weapons and warhorses" she made a small pause "I miss having a horse. Those flying cabs are fine but nothing beats the feeling of riding a powerful mount" 

She shook her head. "sorry, I trailed off" she apologized "I think there's someone... or someones... Is just a little confussing right now"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2010)

*The Kotir Sewers*
"It's fine really. I mean I don't think being girlier is your issue, you don't really want to be like Dee--she pretty much just tells someone exactly what she's thinking and what she wants from them. It works for her, but I doubt it would work for just anyone."

Madeleine stopped for a moment and paused to acknowledge her own clothes, "I'm not the avatar for girlishness myself, but I seem to have my moments. Do you want to attract a lot of attention and get all dolled up? I suppose that I could help in that regard. Do I know the guy you're trying to get at?" Maddy giggled, "Or guys?" 

She stumbled through all of it, thinking _this will be good practice for when Holly starts to ask these questions. _


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2010)

"well... that's the problem really... Im not sure if I -just- like them." she went on "I like them... that's for sure" her face kept that red tone on her. How she wished to have a full helmet now. She wanted to bury her head somewhere. "is that normal? did you like somebody else before Barb? how did you realize he was the one?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2010)

*Kotir Sewers*
"Most of the men I met before Barbaneth pretty much tried to grope me in the bar or make rude gestures at me," Maddy admitted. "I kind of wrote men off, plus--being a Half-Elf I was kind of a late bloomer so by the time he met me I was just kind of starting to have those feelings," she said.

"You don't really know if someone is the one, but if you know them long enough and think there could be something there then you kind of need to talk to them or at least drop some hints...maybe when we get back you could talk to your--Edith. I mean she is older than me and probably has been through this kind of thing before too. But you could start by talking to these guys."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2010)

"Edith... The thing with Edith is, my dad really played on her. I mean..." she scratched the back of her head. "Well... she could meet others during all these years..." but there somehow she hoped not. A wannabe stepfather was the last thing she needed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2010)

*The Sewers of Kotir*
"Elena, there still could have been others before your father...and after," Madeleine said, "You can never tell, but she might know something just by having lived longer than we have. She has to have heard something here and there or seem something that can be of assistance to your situation. I can tell you're all very nervous about this, but it took a while before I wasn't the same way. You'll be fine, you're younger than I was, though you might be at about the same maturity level I was, I grew up slow. I still had dolls when I got married," she laughed.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2010)

She giggled with Maddy. "Yeah you can be right. I think I'll ask Edith then when I see her again" she nodded "I hope they didn't hear any of this. I would like to keep it between us"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2010)

*Sewers of Kotir*
"Well I am not telling," Madeleine said. 

As they walked, since they were out front they came to a place where the tunnel turned and around the corner it opened into a huge underground cavern. It looked as if it had been hollowed out some time ago but there was something else in it, Madeleine could see glimpses through the darkness. 

"There's something down there, it looks like some kind of...structure?" she said. 

*Kotir Streets *
The city seemed to stretch on forever and the building that Edith led them through with it, they moved down lower and lower into the building as she explained something, "This city had some prestigious families, one of them ran all manner of experiments from his home on things of an Arcane nature. During one such experiment we found these older tunnels here, they're below the sewer and below the tunnels that we used, we started to dig them out but there was so much and some of it was already dug out...." Edith said. 

"But what we found down there is the thing that I think you'll find most interesting."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 22, 2010)

soulnova said:


> She giggled with Maddy. "Yeah you can be right. I think I'll ask Edith then when I see her again" she nodded "I hope they didn't hear any of this. I would like to keep it between us"



Luemus the eavesdropper on the job 
1d20+18
10+18 = 28

He overhears if you're within 130 feet.  Elena's pretty knowledgable about how good Luemus's ears are.  His max range for overhearing whispers is 230 feet.  Then again there could be terrible beasts out and about, so I don't know how far she'd be willing to go ahead of the party

So it's your call soulnova.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 22, 2010)

What is it with you and ruining my day recently


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 22, 2010)

Those are the conditions of the area, there's a rushing rapid of underground water and Elena and Maddy were far enough ahead to be out of sight from Garl's light, so its not like they were close up.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2010)

((No, I don't believe he could hear it. ))

Elena follows Maddy but sadly she can't see as well as she does. "We might need Garl around here"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2010)

*Sewers*

Gar walks up to the cavern where Elena and Maddy are. With the light he's casting, he attempts to notice anything dangerous and unusual. (He has 60 feet Darkvision also)

Spot check
Roll(1d20)+5:
4,+5
Total:9


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 22, 2010)

*Sewers*
Sebastian looked around nervously.  He had a keen, but untrained eye.  He muttered a few words, casting "Light" on his mace, making the weapon glow like a torch "Sing out if you see anything!"

He was particularly interested in the water, as Clerics have this disturbing tendency to sink.  Unlike witches, he wasn't made of wood.  Nor did he weigh the same as a duck.  And you certainly couldn't build a bridge out of him.

Spot check:
1d20+4
11+4 = 15

"If you say so, Brother Useless"  The bard walked past him, and seemed to disappear into the shadows.

Hide:  1d20+10
15+10 = 25

With the roar of the water, it would be easy for her to move.
Move Silently:  1d20+10
17+10 = 27


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2010)

For a slight fraction of a second Elena had the strange urge of hitting Rebecca with her own axe-instrument. She wasn't helping at all! Before Elena could even tell her to 'behave', Rebecca had disappeared into the shadows. She rolled her eyes and moved forward with shiny Garl "Don't worry, let's keep going"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Sewers of Kotir*
> "Well I am not telling," Madeleine said.
> 
> As they walked, since they were out front they came to a place where the tunnel turned and around the corner it opened into a huge underground cavern. It looked as if it had been hollowed out some time ago but there was something else in it, Madeleine could see glimpses through the darkness.
> ...


Kurgan will move forward, axe at the ready, and see if he can see anything.  He'll move out of the radius of light so he can see better ( he has 60' darkvision).

Spot:
1d20+3
17+3 = 20




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Kotir Streets *
> "But what we found down there is the thing that I think you'll find most interesting."



"The ship you have, must be quite valuable.  You hunt for treasures in the mournland often?  Is that why you have such dangerous enemies?"  Garag broke his usual silence in a sort of curiosity.  Nothing this group did made any sense, and it seemed more and more likely it will lead them to more trouble than he could get them out of.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 23, 2010)

Still on the silent side, Heather moves to the edges of the group and watches.  120ft darkvision

Spot
1d20+15
19+15 = 34


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 23, 2010)

Glenn walks up but doesn't bother looking too hard for anything at a distance. Not that he would be able to see much beyond the boundary of the light.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2010)

*The Sewers of Old Kotir*
Madeleine touched the walls to the sides of them where the entrance to the new cavern was, they were rough, broken in. She nodded, "This looks newly dug..." 

When Rebbecca vanished into the darkness, Maddy jumped, slightly startled. "What did she..."

Sebastian's light combined with that from the entire groups efforts and the light of Garl shone against the side of something huge and metallic. It's full length submerged in dirt and water. It's shape easily recognizable. The underground area was huger than it had previously seemed and the object was unmistakable to any of the party that had seen it. 

"Our home!" Pellegri cried out, "How did it get down here." 

Obviously this wasn't the ship that they had used to leave Whitefall...this ship was rusted and old, crashed and jammed between the lofty roof and the watery dirt. But it bore a striking resemblance to the airship.
*
The Streets of Old Kotir*
Dee smirked, "First time here actually--" she said, "My usual stomping grounds lie far across the sea but I have dangerous enemies because I've got such an outstanding personality and they're jealous," Dee said sounding completely serious.

Edith sighed, "I think he was speaking to me, and no I don't come here often, but I lived here when this city was...a city...shortly before the event that caused this we unearthed something in a hidden tunnel below the city, a ship guarded by the Illithids...Mind Flayers. We went back to check on the ship and the next time we found the Flayers slaughtered and that someone had been snooping around."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2010)

Elena - Sewer

Elena looked at the old ship. "Well, she has a point... is very similar to our ship." she tried to look around and make sure there were no surprises waiting for them.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 24, 2010)

Rebecca stayed hidden, using the group to light the way.  You know how if you stay in a dark area you can see a lighted area, but not vice versa?  That's pretty much how this worked.  Shadowing them seemed like a good idea.

She didn't go too far though.  An airship?  That was unusual.  It looked old.  She thought back.  Surely she must have heard some tales about something like this.  Airships don't crash for no reason.  

Bardic Knowledge
1d20+14
12+14 = 26

Move Silently
1d20+10
12+10 = 22

Sebastian blinked, and waved his mace back and forth.  "That looks an awful lot like Dee's ship doesn't it?"

Spot:  1d20+4
12+4 = 16


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2010)

"Maybe it is a sister ship, or maybe it is an older ship that Dee's ship was designed after."

Glenn thought for a moment and said, "Lets go inside. Its possible the weapon we're looking for is inside the ship. Even if it isn't, if we could find a way to make the ship serviceable it wouldn't hurt to have two ships.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2010)

Can Kurgan determine an approximation of how old the ship is / how long it's been trapped here?

Int check (search/appraise (untrained)/knowledge (untrained) whatever you want to call it):
1d20+2
20+2 = 22

He gets a further +2 to for anything related to the stone in the area.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 24, 2010)

*Old Kotir Sewer*
The ship was immense but they were still very deep under the ground and one had to wonder when this had gotten there. Had it crashed after the Mournland Event? Had it caused it? Had it been here all along?

Bardic knowledge shows no promise in revealing anything about the ship. The ship itself seems to be very old, its hull is rusted a great deal but there are markings on it that Rebbecca recognizes from before in the Illithid. Not the exact same letters, but it seems to be the same language. 

Kurgan is able to tell from looking at the ship that its at least a few hundred years old. Even as he is considering it, Madeleine makes the comment, "I wouldn't fly on that thing if it could be moved. It looks like a wreck." 
 
Part of the ship is in the water and probably some of it is in the ground below that. The water might be deeper elsewhere, but from the shallow parts near the wall one can climb onto a broad wing of the ship and walk out to the rest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2010)

*Kurgan - Sewers/old Airship*
"Old, probably not going anywhere even if we had a way to get it out of here."  Kurgan shurgs as he appraises the ship. "Suppose we ought to search it though, even if this isn't what we're looking for there's bound to be something of worth."

*Garag - Streets above*
"I see...."  Garag trailed off more confused than before he spoke.  These people seemed to have no sense for a proper order and command, how was it that they had survived as long as they had?  "Well I suppose we should move on.  The day won't last forever, I understand places like this tend to get uncomfortable at night."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 25, 2010)

Sewers…

“Well let’s check it out…”  Heather said moving into the shallow water and up on to the wing.  She decided to try and beat the others because her vision is better in the dark and she was checking to make sure it was safe.

Darkvision 120ft

Spot Check
1d20+15
16+15 = 31


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2010)

Elena will walk near Garl, taking advantage of his light. She looked back at Sebastian and Luemus. "Careful there" she warned them, not like they needed really. The cleric had his own source of light and Luemus could see well in his animal form, she guessed. "Rebecca... uhm, just stay safe" she called around, not sure where the bard was.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 25, 2010)

Glenn will stay behind Heather, but close near enough to the light made by Garl to actually make out things in his immediate surroundings.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 25, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Elena will walk near Garl, taking advantage of his light. She looked back at Sebastian and Luemus. "Careful there" she warned them, not like they needed really. The cleric had his own source of light and Luemus could see well in his animal form, she guessed. "Rebecca... uhm, just stay safe" she called around, not sure where the bard was.



There was a hissing noise, and four dancing flames would appear ahead of the party--they look like will-o-the-wisps.  "Have some more light" came the bard's voice from somewhere behind the party.  

Dancing Lights(Bard Level 0).  Duration, 10 minutes or thereabout.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2010)

*The Sewers of Old Kotir*
When the lights began to dance around it became much easier for them to see the extent of the wreck. The rusted out ship was far too gone to be of any use it seemed. Getting onto the wing and crossing over to the ship proved to be easier than it would have at first seemed.

"Do you really think this is the weapon?" asked Madeleine. 

The sounds of the water trickling somewhere on the other side of the ship and moving down around the rusted derelict. Pellegri flew ahead a little, "I don't think anyone lives on this home..." she said.

Madeleine smiled over at her, "Sebastian? Can't you tell that kind of thing? If someone's around?"

*Old Kotir *
They were at a subterranean level, entering into a darkened segment of tunnel, Dee shouted to Edith, "So its in the lower level of the city then? If I see one bloody rat, I'm gone." 

It was a little bit of a walk from where there to a section of tunnel where there was a pile of rubble where something in a large box was laying. Of course Dee noticed it and figured it might be good for something to steal, "What have we here?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 25, 2010)

_Madeleine smiled over at her, "Sebastian? Can't you tell that kind of thing? If someone's around?"_

Sebastian shrugged.  "Not really.  I can look for magical auras though."  
He would cast detect magic, and begin to sweep the spell from side to side as they moved.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Glenn - Mornlands*
While Sebastian is at it, Glenn tries to Detect Evil, the idea being that if something nearby meant them harm he would be able to detect their intent even he couldn't detect them specifically.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2010)

Elena waits for the scan to be done before going any further.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2010)

*Old Kotir Sewers*
The ship, Sebastian detects has two faint magic auras on it, both of them residual, as if they faded long ago. 

Glenn detects no evil. 

Madeleine climbed further down the wing of the ship examining it, "Do you really think this thing is ready to destroy any Gods?"

*Old Kotir*
Dee, not caring what the others have to say on the matter decides that what ever is in the box is worth getting into. She opens it to find not gold or jewels but a woman, laying there appearing to be sleep. She's wrapped in bandages and well enough preserved that Dee thinks she could possibly be alive. Dee poked at her with her bow, "What's this then? Not even got any jewels? What kind of sick slag puts women in boxes?"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 26, 2010)

*Old Kotir Sewers*
Luemus stood next to Elena and glanced over the ship.  It looked like a ship to him.  Then again he didn't have much experience in telling what could and could not slay gods.

*Old Kotir*
_Dee poked at her with her bow, "What's this then? Not even got any jewels? What kind of sick slag puts women in boxes?"_

The cogs in Iliana's mind had been shut down for quite a while.  They resented being put to use again.  Iliana's eyes wandered around trying to figure out where she was and then they settled on Dee. _Strangle her!_ Well most of her mental cogs resented being woken up.

"Who are you?"


((sorry for the short post. class now.  Next one will be better filled out))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2010)

"No, I dont think this is it" Elena told Maddy about the weapon. "Must be inside I guess. Unless the whole ship was brought down by a -GOD- I really doubt this is the weapon we are looking for..." she will try to check for a safe entrance or hole. 

Maybe... Maybe she can open a door. She giggled a little. Elena would like to see how strong is the material of the ship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2010)

*Old Kotir Sewers*
The door to the ship is open still and can be entered, of course there's no way to provide light inside. The ship is a mess and most of it is shrouded in darkness. None of it looks to be in place and since its tilted nose down into the water it would be hard to simply move about. 

Lighting a torch, Madeleine stepped in behind Elena, "It smells terrible in here..." she said, "It' probably hasn't been touched in years." 

*Old Kotir *
Startled by the movement of the woman in the box, Dee was jolted and jumped back slightly, "What the Hell? You're alive?" Dee prodded her again, "What are you doing in a box? You do know you're in a box, right?"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 26, 2010)

*Old Kotir*
_Startled by the movement of the woman in the box, Dee was jolted and jumped back slightly, "What the Hell? You're alive?" Dee prodded her again, "What are you doing in a box? You do know you're in a box, right?"_

Iliana slowly looked around herself again and noted that she was actually in a box.  Weird.  Her memories started creeping back. Friends.  Family.  Faith.  Quests.  Death.  Imprisonment.  Then finally her self-imposed hibernation.  A smile crossed Iliana's face, she was finally free Pelor be praised. _Pelor be flayed alive!_

Iliana looked at the girl in front of her again.  A jolt of jealously shot through the cleric.  Oh to be among the living again. The cleric brushed off the feeling along with her rising bloodlust before they could take root. She met Dee's eyes with an eerie unblinking stare. "Yes it appears that I am. Desperate times called for desperate measures I'm afraid.  Speaking of time any idea how long I've been in here?"

Iliana pulled herself out of the box awkwardly.  She glanced around feeling that something was slightly off before she turned around and removed a hat that was sitting at the bottom of the box.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2010)

"I'll would be more concerned if it was touched recently" she helped Maddy with the torch "Pellegri, can you scout ahead inside tell us how it is? Remember to be silent and hide" she asked Pellegri. She will follow inside if there's no other problem and give a quick glance to the other party members.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Garl, Mournlands-*

"An airship." Garl said, shaking his head in wonder. "There were rumors of these, back in my tribe, but the were dismissed as idle fantasies..." He stops and looks around for a moment, a small smile coming across his face. "So Kex was right. Hm."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2010)

"We came to the Mournland in one of these actually" Elena told Garl smiling. "I was surprised too the first time I saw them"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 27, 2010)

*Mournlands  --  Wrecked Ship.*

Rebecca popped out of the darkness.  "Nothing terribly interesting around here.  I was half expecting those squid-headed things to show up.  I suppose those Dark Elves got most or all of them though."

Sebastian looked around, confused, and half expecting a horde of drow to jump out of nowhere.  "Wait...who did what?"

"Oh...we found the larder of a bunch of brain-eating monsters.  It happened to be full of drow, like the Paladin's wife" answered Rebecca.  Her tone was more civil this time.  "Safe to say, they were none too happy about it, and were quite...enthusiastic once we freed them and gave them their weapons back."

"You convinced a bunch of drow to help you?" 

The bard nodded.  "Wasn't too hard.  Just played on their anger & resentment at being reduced to the status of food.  There are bits of mind-flayer probably still decorating the walls."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2010)

Elena nodded at Sebastian "She's right... I was hoping to find at least one like Heather but they were all to evil to even try. They left back to their _home_... if that's how you want to call it"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 27, 2010)

_Elena nodded at Sebastian "She's right... I was hoping to find at least one like Heather but they were all to evil to even try. They left back to their home... if that's how you want to call it"_

Sebastian looked around.  "Still...evil or not, it sounds like they did a number on the mind flayers.  That's the funny thing about evil.  It tends to eat itself."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 27, 2010)

Elena - Ancient Ship



The Space Cowboy said:


> _Elena nodded at Sebastian "She's right... I was hoping to find at least one like Heather but they were all to evil to even try. They left back to their home... if that's how you want to call it"_
> 
> Sebastian looked around.  "Still...evil or not, it sounds like they did a number on the mind flayers.  That's the funny thing about evil.  It tends to eat itself."



"That's good enough for me" she jokes


-------------------

Lyn- New Ship

"Soooo..." Lyn threw the book he was reading over the kitchen table. He was done with that book... "Would you like a steak while we wait for the others? I can make some, I guess" he looked back at the food and then at Cissy. Maggie was sniffing about the pantry, looking for a cookie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

*Old Kotir *
The woman had a peculiar manner about her, Dee took note of it and sighed not knowing what it meant. It just kind of caught her attention. "Well then, why were you down there in that box?" she asked. "Come on, out with it..." Dee said. "You some kind of prisoner?" 

Edith went to help the girl up, "Are you alright? How long have you been down here and how did you survive in the Mournland?"

*Kotir Sewer*
Pellegri left to scout ahead but she didn't really seem to have a sense of what she was looking for. She would be sure to tell them if the pie eaters were around but she couldn't be sure about what else to look for. 

As they stood there talking about the ship and all manner of things to catch Sebastian up, Madeleine gazed down at the water the ship was down in. "If someone could swim down there and check to see what's going on in the cockpit we could find out who used to be in this ship."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2010)

Elena raised her hand. "I'll go, you guys have too heavy armor to be playing with water anyway" she told Sebastian and Glenn. 


Swim 1d20+13 → [4,13] = (17)

It have been a while since the last time she had to actually swim. A shiver went down her spine... that time the ship had sink and Lyn and her had to swim to the nearer coast... Whitefall. At least the water was tranquil here.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 28, 2010)

"What out for Mindflayer spawn!" Glenn called out to Elena as she jumped off. It'd be a damn shame for her to go out like that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kotir Sewers*
With her hands resting on her hips Madeleine sighed, "I was going to say maybe Luemus could call some animal to go down there and look..she'll never find her way into the ship in this water." 

Sure enough it was harder than it would have seen and the ship was truly deeper in the water than it had first seemed, the entire front end was smashed and there seemed to be no way in. 

Pellegri returned to tell the group of her findings, "There's no one alive here, but there are some dead people. They're all bones now." 

*The Ship
*Cissinei shrugged, "Sure, I'm not really that hungry, still a little sick from earlier." Holly was sitting on the floor drawing something in a little book that had been given to her. 

"It's kind of making me mad we can't even go off the ship."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 28, 2010)

*Old Kotir *
_ "Well then, why were you down there in that box?" she asked. "Come on, out with it..." Dee said."You some kind of prisoner?" 

Edith went to help the girl up, "Are you alright? How long have you been down here and how did you survive in the Mournland?"_

Iliana waved off Edith's assistance and pulled herself out of the box.  Iliana then gave Dee another guarded stare. She looked over the girl and put on the hat of disguise and activated it (I'm still not exactly sure how that was).  The only outward noticeable change is her face no longer almost completely covered with bandages. 

*Spoiler*: _appearance_ 



--Assuming she's under the effects of her hat--
Iliana lacks any telltale visual signs of being undead while she isn't moving much. This allowed her get the jump on less observant adventurers. Her eye color being a purple/red is weird but nothing too extra-ordinary.



The hat appears like pearl earring in the top picture

Her other outfit is like this. Instead of the wings and the weird collar she has a hood.  Similarly almost none of her skin is exposed and she's even wearing matching gloves. She wears her silver symbol of pelor around her neck.


Underneath both outfits she's swaddled from her toes to the top of her head in rags.




"It seems you won't be denied answers even though you won't answer me.  Fine, if you _must_ know. Several other adventurers and I were sent to clear a nearby area of undead and their controller. We underestimated what we were opposing.  Needless to say everyone else is dead. If you noticed my bandages it should be rather obvious that I didn't escape unscathed." The cleric was obviously quite bitter and yet somehow relieved.  She turned slightly and faced Edith, it was the first time she had moved much during the conversation. Iliana fingered her symbol of Pelor as she started talking.  "I haven't the faintest idea how long I've been in there.  The Shining Lord provided me a means of avoiding being buried alive, and I took it.  If you really wish to know all the gruesome specifics of my little adventure, you'll have to wait for later.  I've grown tired of this walk down memory lane." 

Iliana scratched at her left hand where her ring of arming was.  "Could you two tell me what the situation is here?  I'd like to see my family or at least find out if they're alive."

*Kotir Sewer*
Luemus walked over and laid down next to the water as Elena jumped in.  He swirled it around with his paw while he waited for her to return.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

*Old Kotir *
Dee placed her hands down on her hips examining the new girl, "Well you should hope you're family's no where near here--they'd be either dead or stark raving mad. The city is decimated and from the looks of it any survivors headed for the hills, rightfully so too." 

Slowly Dee looked her over, "You sure you're fit? Seems like you should know these things if you've only been in that box a few days--city ain't been here much longer than that."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 28, 2010)

*Old Kotir*
_Dee placed her hands down on her hips examining the new girl, "Well you should hope you're family's no where near here--they'd be either dead or stark raving mad. The city is decimated and from the looks of it any survivors headed for the hills, rightfully so too." 

Slowly Dee looked her over, "You sure you're fit? Seems like you should know these things if you've only been in that box a few days--city ain't been here much longer than that." _

"I think I'm fit but... C-city?" Iliana looked confused.  Her home town had been fairly well sized, but a city? The truth slowly dawned itself.  Shellshocked would be a good way to describe her expression.  "No. I'm afraid I was out a lot longer than a few days."

Iliana sunk to the ground.  The cleric doesn't seem to notice herself flick on (well standard action) her ring of arming (it's on her left ring finger). Then in a split second she's huge bundle of well made armor.  She grasped at her absurdly large mace and pulled it close to her like a child would a teddy bear.  Iliana mumbled "Does evil know no bounds? As if losing you wasn't enough..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

*Old Kotir*
"This is definitely a city," Dee said. When Iliana called out the weapon Dee stepped back drawing her own in a frantically clumsy movement and sheathing it in holy light. But Dee noticed that the new comer was just hugging her weapon. 

She sighed, "Bugger all," she stepped closer lowering the thinblade and slipping it back into its holster, "Why are you cuddling that thingy like that? What's wrong with you, you're a big lass, act like one." 

Edith shot Dee a stern glance and stepped forward to comfort the girl, "Where did you hail from? What city did you call home?"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 28, 2010)

*Old Kotir*
_"This is definitely a city," Dee said. When Iliana called out the weapon Dee stepped back drawing her own in a frantically clumsy movement and sheathing it in holy light. But Dee noticed that the new comer was just hugging her weapon. 

She sighed, "Bugger all," she stepped closer lowering the thinblade and slipping it back into its holster, "Why are you cuddling that thingy like that? What's wrong with you, you're a big lass, act like one." 

Edith shot Dee a stern glance and stepped forward to comfort the girl, "Where did you hail from? What city did you call home?"_

Winced the moment Dee's sword was covered in light.  Iliana shot daggers out of her eyes at Dee and stood up balancing the mace lightly in palm of her hands. Her voice is all venom. "My apologies for showing weakness after learning my whole family and other relations are almost certainly dead." Iliana let the mace head fall and smash softly into the ground.  She leaned on the mace, and assumed as close as she could come to a non-threatening position.  Things were getting slightly out of hand.  "My hometown is of little importance.  It has either been destroyed or abandoned if you two are to be believed.  Must you continue to prod into my past?" Iliana's voice was strained


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

*Old Kotir*
With another glance toward Dee, Edith directed some anger in her direction to make sure that she understood, "We're sorry, its not that it might be destroyed, this city though---this city is in the Mournlands now." 

"It's a Waste," Dee said bluntly, "This entire side of this island is covered in Arcane mists and its really not safe here at all. Pardon my bothering with your past but I am in a hurry to not stay in this shit for much longer...tis unsafe."

Dee pointed to her weapon, "You're a Cleric, right?" she asked, "Got a good friend who's one...he's around here somewhere actually."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2010)

(( _And so, Elena drowns in the dark waters and no one ever saw her body again._ *GAME OVER* *black screen*   _Do you want to continue from your last save?_ ->*YES*/No .... ))

Elena comes out of the water. "There's no way down there" she gasped for a little air.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kotir Sewers*
Madeleine nodded, "Eh, no surprise there. I would say that our little Pellegri brought back some interesting information--there's bodies in the ship she says..." 

Pellegri bobbed up and down in the air as if to nod, "Uh-huh."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2010)

She was fully soaked. It would take a while for the clothes to dry. Thank god the mithril wasn't easy to rust too. Elena took out a little band for her hair and made a ponytail. She hated to have wet hair in her face. She wont ask for a spell to dry herself because the might need all the magic help they can inside the ship. "alright then, we better let Pellegri lead the way inside"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 28, 2010)

*Old Kotir*
_With another glance toward Dee, Edith directed some anger in her direction to make sure that she understood, "We're sorry, its not that it might be destroyed, this city though---this city is in the Mournlands now." 

"It's a Waste," Dee said bluntly, "This entire side of this island is covered in Arcane mists and its really not safe here at all. Pardon my bothering with your past but I am in a hurry to not stay in this shit for much longer...tis unsafe."

Dee pointed to her weapon, "You're a Cleric, right?" she asked, "Got a good friend who's one...he's around here somewhere actually."_

Iliana looked over at Dee "Thank you for your honesty.  Mournlands you said? That's an oddly fitting name." Iliana's hand seemed to be trying to squeeze the life out of her mace. "Don't worry about your line of questions.  I understand your suspicions.  Mind if I ask why you two are wandering around in this almost god forsaken waste?  Actually would you mind if I accompanied you for a short while?"  She wrenched her mace out of the ground and strapped it to her back.  "I haven't the faintest idea what this area is like and it would be nice to see another cleric..." ..._without his brains decorating my mace_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kotir Sewer*
The party ventures down into the ship, but there's nothing much to find except for the bodies of Illithids long since expired and the broken up, rusted ship. There were some turtles living in one room and one full of bats but the over all theme was that the ship was truly empty. Even the weapons the Illithids carried were rusted and corroded beyond repair. 

*Old Kotir*
Dee shrugged, "I don't mind, but we're kind of foggy on where this other Cleric is, he was brought down here to help the other half of our group and we haven't seen them in some time...right now we're checking on something Edith wanted to show me beneath the city."

She offered her hand out, "I'm Dee by the way." 

"Edith"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 28, 2010)

Sebastian looked around.  "This doesn't look very safe to me...but if it looks almost identical to our ship, then maybe it has a similar layout.  We should check the rooms or search for a cargo hold."

Search
1d20+2
16+2 = 18

"Can't argue with that logic..." Rebecca mumbled.  She would help him look.  "...what makes these things fly anyway?"

Aid Another on a Search check
1d20+3
7+3 = 10


----------



## materpillar (Jan 28, 2010)

*Old Kotir*
_Dee shrugged, "I don't mind, but we're kind of foggy on where this other Cleric is, he was brought down here to help the other half of our group and we haven't seen them in some time...right now we're checking on something Edith wanted to show me beneath the city."

She offered her hand out, "I'm Dee by the way." 

"Edith"_

"Iliana" Iliana hesitated half a second to sake Dee's hand before remembering her dead flesh was sheathed protectively in metal and cloth. "That's fine.  I'm rather patient. So we're headed deeper underground?"

*Kotir Sewer*
Luemus will stick with Elena.  If she goes searching he'll help
1d20+5 (wisdom)
17+5 = 22

Kytae will also assist to the best of her limited abilities
1d20+1
14+1 = 15


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kotir City*
"Yes, we're headed down to a secret cavern we discovered not too long before the city was destroyed," Edith said. 

When the party could finally move along, they reached a ladder that lead down into a sewer like tunnel. It was bricked in on all sides and long, seeming to stretch on into infinite darkness. Dee lit a torch and held it up high, "Seems we get the prestigious job, eh?" 

*The Downed Ship*
There really seems to be nothing to find aboard the ship, no clues to anything that happened besides the fact that the ship crashed and has been crashed a very long time. No clue as to what crashed it. There's a door on the other side of the cavern from the ship that seems to lead off to somewhere, it can be walked to along the top of the ship.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2010)

*Garl, Sewers-*

"Really?" Garl asked, turning in surprise to Elena. "I...would like to see that, I think." As he looks, he notices a door leading off towards the other side of the cavern. He walks towards it and attemtps to open it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2010)

*Garag - City Above*
Garag shifts looking at the ladder down.  His fighting style doesn't lend it self well to tight corridors.  While the others are speaking he'll stow away his polearm and make plans to use his flail instead.

"Not that I have much of a problem with going underground I'm not a terrible fan squeezing through.  Am I to go first then?"

((Does Garag even fit?  ))

*Kurgan - Sewers/Ship Below*

Kurgan kept mostly silent while they searched the ship, water and Dwarves didn't get along well.  Plus the unnaturalness of a ship underground kept his thoughts occupied.

((Sorry I've been somewhat absent lately, exhaustion + work are not good combos))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

*Old Kotir*
The hole that needed to be passed through was barely big enough for Garag, but he would fit. Dee examined Garag for a moment, "Not a chance, no blokes gettin' to see up my dress when I come down that ladder. Ladies first and all that." 

Dee climbed down the hole slowly, making use of ladder and watching the area below her for any creatures that might wander up. It was quiet except the running water that was off to the side of the walk way.

When they reached the lower level there was only one way to go, the other was a dead end. The tunnel system was surprisingly linear. There were offshoots but not big enough even for the average gnome to traipse about in. 

Edith chimed in, "Come on, this way." She led them down the only hall there was and then down a few other paths. Finally they came to a larger hall. Edith sighed, "There's a minor issue...a long while back when the Warforged were created we had a few of them go balls up..."

"Just how bad are we talking?" asked Dee.

"They're giant, feral, unintelligent things that require no food and are territorial. They retain some of the specialness of their distant cousins, but they're in no way reasonable beings. But some of them might have been dumped in the Sewer system to cut down on attempts to tamper with water..."

"What's the lifespan on a warforged?" 

"They don't die, naturally, anyway."

"Great."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kotir City in the recent past_ 




_"Yes, we're headed down to a secret cavern we discovered not too long before the city was destroyed," Edith said. 

When the party could finally move along, they reached a ladder that lead down into a sewer like tunnel. It was bricked in on all sides and long, seeming to stretch on into infinite darkness. Dee lit a torch and held it up high, "Seems we get the prestigious job, eh?" 

"Not that I have much of a problem with going underground I'm not a terrible fan squeezing through. Am I to go first then?"_

Iliana watched Dee curiously as she pulled out a torch. 

Will Save *
1d20+10
2+10 = 12

The second it burst into flame Iliana shielded her face and stumbled backwards away from the torch with a shout of surprise. "Fire!" Iliana did manage to recover her composure quickly, although she kept her eyes averted from the torch. "I'm sorry. I forgot, I'm afraid of fire. I usually don't have this big of a problem though." Her hands shook slightly.

* 
*Spoiler*: _Note_ 



 Self-imposed will check.  It's just another one of those flavor things.  It doesn't affect her during fights though (that whole curse taking over her body thing).  You should be able to more or less ignore it if you want to CTK since you have enough on your plate.  If you want to.  Then again feel free to hit me up with any problems you have with it.  You know how I love to make your life more difficult 

Torches and candles are usually ignorable (lol 2).  Campfires start to become a problem.  Bonfires are actively avoided.  Lyn's fireball will make her shit bricks







*Spoiler*: _Old Kotir Current Situtation_ 




Iliana walked at the back of the party and had to hustle slightly to keep up in her heavy armor.  Iliana remained quite uncomfortable around the torch until Edith mentioned the Warforged.  With the potential of imminent attack Iliana felt the tattoos on her back tingle. One of the co-hosts of her body had taken note and decided to be helpful for the reason of its own self-preservation.  Her fear seemed to droop down to much more reasonable levels. Iliana even felt a touch of pity for the warforged.  It hadn't been long since she had been quite a territorial monster herself.

Iliana's shivering had noticeably abated. "What do you think the chances of us running into one is?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kotir Sewers - Near Ship
*The ship stretched out to the other side of the room and was propped up against the wall right where someone could climb into that opposite hole. It was a bit of a walk to that area. and from inside of the ship the group could reach the roof and get to that hole. 

Pellegri talked, at length as they walked toward the hole, "What do you think happened here? Do you think they just crashed or do you think there was something else involved in it? Maybe they were sleep and flying?"

Her small voice echoed and carried through the chamber as she flew alongside them. 

As they group neared the hole, Garl's light cast into it and it was easily seen there was another chamber in there, something ceremonial looking with long dead torches made of stone lining the wall. 

"What's in there?" Maddy asked. 

*Below Kotir*
"Not sure," Edith said, "I mean not even sure how many of them were made. Can't be too terribly many of them though." 

Dee shrugged, "We come to one of them we kill them and we continue on," she said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Sebastian squinted.  "Looks ceremonial.  Probably important too.  I decided to go mucking about under Yervias after we parted ways, and managed to find an entire secret library of lore and everything--including ghosts who had been dead for hundreds of years.  I suggest we check for traps and whatnot."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 29, 2010)

*Ceremonial Hall - Kotir Sewer*
"Already a bit ahead of you," Madeleine said as she searched through the darkness. After a moment she sighs, "Don't see anything, but we should still look out." 

The room was bathed in light as Garl entered with them. It was an old place with golden stones that were covered in slime and muck in most places. Water might have, at one point, inundated this place worn most of the stone down. The floor sported something strange, a huge rune with four pictographs showing creatures. 

"Ooooo," Pellegri let loose a tiny sound in awe. 

There might have once been an altar or table, but it had wasted away leaving broken stone legs on one side of the room and a tapestry was dried and crumbling on the floor behind it. The wall near where the tapestry had hung had writing on it.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2010)

"there's some writing..." Elena looked back at Sebastian and Rebecca "Can you read it?" she pointed at the symbols.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 29, 2010)

Heather glanced up as Elena spoke about the writing then looked toward the floor.  “What are these of…” She mumbles to herself looking at them closely.

Knowledge Nature.
1d20+13
16+13 = 29

(wasn't sure if she could identify the pics or not...)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glenn looks at the writing on the wall and glaces at the floor and tries to make sense of any of the images or symbols.

Knowledge Religion
7+7 = 14


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Sebastian stepped up to the plate, thinking he'd have a go at reading it, or at least trying to get the gist of it.  He did know a few different languages after all.

Knowledge Religion:  1d20+12
5+12 = 17

Rebecca took the time to hum a little tune.  Something simple but pervasive, the kind of tune that gets stuck in the head.  But this one was different.  This tune opened up faded memories of lessons long forgotten, yielding a +2 competence bonus to anyone trying to read the script/make some sense of it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2010)

*The Ceremonial Chamber - Sewers*
The room seemed to connect back to the Sewers on accident, as if the wall had been blown out more recently and the room just found there, ancient and hidden. 

The writing and pictures on the floor were clearly not written enough in most places to be read. The sentence structure was jacked but it could be understood as:

"Here....Beasts Four....loosed in Needed Time...Combat an Unspeakable Foe..." 

Further down to one side there was a clearer passage: 

"Sealed by the Lord of Sun who in times of old loosed his light upon the terrain..."

"Sealed by the Elven Lords who in the beginning loosed their children into the forests..."

"Sealed by the Lord of Mountain and Rock, who's constructive might flourishes in the peaks of his people..."

The next line down was rubbed away by age and rock but it started with "Sealed by the..." 

Heather stared down at the floor's pictures, they seemed to be beasts of different types; one of the skies, one of the earth, one of the water and one of fire....


----------



## soulnova (Jan 30, 2010)

"Very impressive" said Elena passing her fingers softly along the writings, as if hoping to feel power from them.

"These beast they speak of... are they going to fight the evil from beyond time? Could they be the '_weapon_'?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2010)

*Ceremonial Chamber - Sewers*
With a shrug of her shoulders Madeleine sighed, "Not sure, love, but has anyone else noticed that these words aren't in any language that any of us should know...they look like scribbles and rubbish, why can we read them?" 

Pellegri piped up, "I can't read them...I can't read anything..." 

"You can't read," Madeleine said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sebastian, the chamber

_With a shrug of her shoulders Madeleine sighed, "Not sure, love, but has anyone else noticed that these words aren't in any language that any of us should know...they look like scribbles and rubbish, why can we read them?"

Pellegri piped up, "I can't read them...I can't read anything..."

"You can't read," Madeleine said. _

Sebastian thought about this for a moment.  He paced back and forth across the room and then stopped.  "Ah, hah--I've got it!  It's got to be some sort of magic that translates the meaning for us.  It's a bit like Pellegri here."  He motioned towards the Archon.  "It's hard to notice at first, but she really isn't speaking any of our languages at all.  Her kind have the  inherent ability to talk to, understand, and be understood by anyone."

"So..." interjected Rebecca.  "...the natural conclusion is that someone, some time ago, wanted someone to be able to read this."  She looked at the writing and then at Sebastian.  She strode forward, and touched the silver sun disc that hung around the Cleric's neck.  "Well, I think we know who the Lord of the Sun it refers to is."

Sebastian nodded, brushing her away.  "That's obvious.  And if I can hazard a guess, the Lords of the Elves would be the Sehanine.  And the Lord of Mountains and Stones, must refer to Moridin.  The last one, I can't make out.  Maybe the magic's faded or something."

"There's something else obvious about this too" added the bard.  

"And what is that?"  Sebastian poked around at some symbols.  

"If you have a concert of Gods sealing something, then it's either very important--or very very dangerous."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2010)

*Chamber of Secrets, Sewer*
Dragging her fingers along on of the wall Madeleine walked along the longest wall at the back of the room, thinking for a moment about the implications of what Sebastian and Rebecca had said. The conclusion they had come to about the Gods and what this place was.

"I get the idea that there's a lot missing here, no telling what the water could have swept away from here and how far removed things are...what if who ever was on that ship raided this entire room or something?" 

In a dazzling flash of images, played out in quick blips. The Illithid ship...this room...

Everyone experiences the images, but the _Words of Creation _allow Rebbecca to understand the choir of whispers that accompany them. 

_A weapon of great intelligence and importance was sealed within these walls. The Illithids fled the edge of time to travel back in their advanced ships, but their arrival was misguided and rushed and the ship crashed. It was only one of many of the vessels spread around the world, but when the crash happened, the site was lost for thousands of years and the surviving Illithids flourished beneath Kotir. Their ship was left because it was broken in some way. Then, a little under two decades ago the Church of Arambula, searching for the weapon found the ship and mistook it for the weapon itself--in tampering with it they destroyed all of Kotir and half of Girurvegan with it..._

Maddy sighed, "Does anyone else hear and see that?" 

Only Rebbecca can decipher the words...but they all see something.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Just before the Visions*
"
So, which is it? Is it a weapon or is it four beast?" Glenn questioned.

After a while he said, "Part of the Arambula church spent some time here in the Mornlands, including the part Lamosa was in. Now I'm just thinking off the top of my head here, but it would seem to me that the Arambulans where the ones who did the digging here. From what they where able to learn here they where able to build the air-ship that is now in our possession. Since our airship is different from the elemental rings that most air ships run on, it could be that they could ripped the engine of our ship directly from the engine of this ship."

"Furthermore, it would also seem likely that where even in this very room. That being the case, the fact that we're missing the end of the message bothers me. It is possible that it contained some clue they did not want anyone else to find, and destroyed the end of the message themselves to prevent anyone from following they did next."

"Perhaps the secret to Lamosa's power is that he obtained the fourth beast himself already."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2010)

*Garl, Chamber-*

"Does anyone else hear and see that?" 

Garl grunted. "I saw (See?)...images. Humans. Prodding the ship. Then...ruin. Destruction. Chaos. I saw the illithid crash the ship...but not much else."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 30, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian nodded, brushing her away.  "That's obvious.  And if I can hazard a guess, the Lords of the Elves would be the Sehanine.  And the Lord of Mountains and Stones, must refer to Moridin.  The last one, I can't make out.  Maybe the magic's faded or something."



Kurgan speaks up finally from his silent thoughts, "I don't know of any Dwarven gods that have ever used the title 'Lord of Mountains and Stones' though Moridin is rightfully considered the father of the Dwarves for he forged the first of us out of the ore of the earth itself.  But Dumathoin is the keeper of secrets under the mountain, I'd more expect to see his hand in something sealed away like this."  He makes a reverent gesture as he speaks.

"If'n there's a pattern here, the last one would likely be Yondalla of the halflings or Garl Glittergold of the gnomes.  The latter typically has more magical doings not that such things mean much when the gods are involved.  He also has more ability in things mechanical, this flying ship may be an interest."

"Didn't we pass a creature sealed in the earth back in Whitefall?  Would that be one of these 'beasts'?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

*Chamber*
A realization washed over Maddy like a wave, "You mean the sealed creature in the forest--weren't the Arambulites trying to siphon the power off of that creature? It was a death god of some ancient culture, but what if they were to find this, Lenora had that stone and she kept talking about the stolen power of gods...if they were to find this place..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 31, 2010)

Glenn reaches into his bag and pulls out the very crystal Maddy was talking about, "You mean this crystal right here?"

"I believe Lenora called this Magicite. When she used the Magicite she carved a hole into her body, thrust the crystal inside, and summoned a powerful being being that whose arse we proceeded to kick." 

"When Lenora used the Magicite it was full of magical power, but when she did whatever the hell it is she did, she used up all the power that stored inside of it.  I believe the Crystal is what Lenora was using the channel the power she was stealing from that forgotten Death God into. The Arambulites likely walked away with this when they were here last time."

"I think we might have been carrying the very weapon we came here to find along with us whole time, or at least part of it. I don't know about you, but fighting a god seems like a rather tricky process. The prospect gets a little easier though when you can siphon, store, and harness the power of a god into something you can carry around with you. Either way, we should continue our search once we're done here. I get the feeling that the object we're probably searching for might use something like this Crystal as power source."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

*Chamber*
Upon Glenn's pulling out the Magicite there was nothing, but moments after he stopped talking the entire room rumbled and the floor's rune with the four beasts glowed brightly and the light from the rune spread like electricity through the cracks in the brick floor and ran up the walls and to the ceiling igniting the magical writing and causing it to glow. The entire room covered in the mysterious script, floor to ceiling and if anyone noticed...

"Look!" Pellegri shouted.

Everyone in the party was covered in the glowing writings and the characters in the script switched and fluctuated so quickly and so much that it was impossible to read. The whispering voice was back and when it had gone on for a moment and the rooms rumbling grew to its peak four voices could be understood mixed in with the whispers. 

*"The old threat has returned..." 

"How should we proceed?"

"It is still mortal...anything mortal can be eradicated."

"Then it is to be as the elder gods saw fit..."

"Lay waste to the cloistered city and to their god Arambula..." *

The walls were glowing now, not the writing, the entire walls and the rumbling seemed to be posing a threat of the room collapse...

*?????
*Barbaneth rifled through the tower making his way to the top, as if drawn by faith. It was a strange thing, to be compelled by an unseen force in such a strong way. He didn't speak, tire of sweat. He worked through anything he felt and when he reached the tower's top, the top of what seemed to be an old Pelorite establishment he entered a secret chamber that he knew was behind the wall. 

How did he know?

Working with mace and striking down the bricks of the brittle wall he found the box, and in the box a bow and shard of something. He'd never seen the shard but he knew it was something important and needed. And the bow, the bow glowed. Like he was told, the light would guide him to his daughter's quest. 

As he packed the things up and tried to decide if he should head back or search the temple the city began to rumble. "What the Hell?" The tower wouldn't be safe if there was a quake. He ran to escape, headed for the stairs...

*Old Kotir Sewer*
"Those fuckers better not be banging my longsword, scuffing it all on rocks and the like--I swear that Elena has no regard for how to care for weapons---she lost that bloody talking sword," Dee had been babbling for some time. 

"Do you hear that?" Edith stopped.

A rumble started a moment later, the entire sewer system seemed to be shaking and rubble and bricks started to drop from all sides of them. Dust sprayed down and Dee held up her arm as cover, "Looks like we picked a bad day to come under ground..."

"Come on, there's a ladder up ahead." 

*The Ship*
Lyn was still near by while Cissinei was sitting on the floor coloring with Holly, and then it seemed Holly lost interest in what she was doing. She was at the window of the ship looking out at the ground. She began to scream suddenly, "Wee, shake-shake. Shake-shake. Shake-shake."

_She's just a child_, Cissinei thought.

"Shake-shake!" 

"What are you saying that for?" when she stood up to see, Holly was at the window and the ground below the ship seemed to be rumbling and splitting open. The ship was in the air so it was unaffected. "Lyn! There's something going on in the city...it looks like a quake..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 31, 2010)

Glenn quickly thrusts the Magicite back into his back and said, "I guess its not every day you piss off the gods! Start running, we need to find a way up!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

*Chamber*
In a hot buzz of searing light, the room seems engulfed, the entire chamber filled with light until the party can't see anything. The sound of falling rubble can be heard as debris rains down all around. 

*Chapter Five: Paths Diverge COMPLETE*


*The Ship
*From up this high it can be clearly seen what's happening. The city is splitting open, the ground opening wider until the glow of something hot and fiery can be seen in the fissures. Four massive creatures stir from the cracks and rise up. Like Dragons, massive and monstrous, their thick leathery wings beat at the air. The sound of which seems to reach through the ship and to Lyn, Cissinei and Holly. 

But the beasts don't turn to attack and a pillar of light shoots forth from the ground, piercing the mist and continuing up endlessly. The mist swirls into the light and is burned away or disintegrated. The pillar burns to look at and as the crew scrambles to make the ship right and get some distance an explosive wave of the white hot light hits the ship like a massive rogue tide and dashes it back, rolling everything and everyone inside...

*Chapter Six: Weapon*

*??????????*
Plastered with sand and sweat the party awakens under a blazing sun...the first time they've seen the sun what seems like a life time. Cissinei is huddled against Lyn, her mouth full of sand and Poe and Maggie on top of one another. Barbaneth and Madeleine are also together, despite not having been in the same place and Holly is cuddled against her mom. Sebastian has ended up under neath Dee and Elena, their armor weighing him down. Kurgan and Luemus lay next to each other, face down with a mysterious girl (mater's second character) nearby. Garl, Terehan and Garag are laid out on the sandy ground too and Rebbecca, Heather and Glenn lay on a nearby dune. 

A tiny orb of light burst from the Sand, "Help! Help!" Pellegri screamed, thinking she was being drowned in the light. As the tiny Archon looks around the ship is no where to be found, neither is Edith or its crew...

**gear is intact, even gear you weren't wearing at the time**
*2,500 EXP for CHAPTER COMPLETE *


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2010)

*Garl, Desert-*

Garl awoke to frenzied shouts from a voice he remembered from somewhere...the little ball-of-light. His entire body ached, and one of his legs was at an awkward angle. Shaking his head, he sat up and looked around in the blinding light. After taking in where they are, and making sure none of his equipment is damaged, he sees if he can notice anything worth noticing.

Spot check
Roll(1d20)+7:
10,+7
Total:17

After he does that, he approaches Pellegri. "Little ball-of-light?" He asks. "What happened? Where are we?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2010)

*?????????? - Kurgan*
Kurgan quickly pulled himself to his feet cursing and grumbling loudly, "what in Abbathor's twisted beard was that?"  He paused slowly becoming aware of his surroundings and took stock of his gear.  "and where are we?  No mist so I think it's a safe bet we aren't in the Mournland anymore."

"Plus a quake underground should drop us lower, we must have been moved somewhere."  Kurgan looked over the new people as he spoke, frowning notably at Garag but saying nothing.  Considering the others were here it seems quite unlikely that a few random strangers were mixed in.  He'd wait for the more social to give introductions.  If there is a problem, well, he started his life as a warrior fighting giants, killing an ogre wouldn't be a problem.

*?????????? - Garag*
Garag's rise was much slower, mentally taking stock of where he was and what was going on before he rose.  It was quite crowded despite the wasteland and varied, orc blood, a dwarf, even a drow.  It seemed unlikely that they were all searching the ruins for treasure so what brought them together here and why?

He stayed silent, Captain Deirdre was here, so his contract was unchanged for now.  He was here to fight not to speculate pointlessly, if she wanted his input she would ask for it.  Not that he had any useful input anyway.

((Number of rounds before Kurgan coming to blows with Garag?  Probably 4 or so.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

*??????????*
At the sound of Garl addressing her as "little" and a "ball of light" she because infuriated, "Don't call me those mean things!!" she paused to calm down, "How should I know where we are?" 

All Garl can spot is sand, sand and more sand. 

Cissinei crawled up and spit out the sand in her mouth, "Dammit," she grabbed for her spell book and pack, just a little bit off to her side, "How did we all get here? There was that light and then..." 

Others were coming to now, moving in the sand and picking themselves up, the heat was far too much to sleep through and it seemed the sun was just reaching its pinnacle in the sky. This place seemed devoid of life and like it was endlessly made of sand. The sky above was clear and blue, cloudless and with the hovering overhead.

It wasn't long before Barbaneth awoke, focusing and glancing around, he heard the others but something he spotted shocked him more than their location or the heat or the others being there. It was Heather, laying next to Glenn with a huge, round belly, "Heheh," he chuckled, "Heather, who did that to you?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2010)

*???????*

Garl frowned, puzzled. "What do you mean? I simply called you what you are. I did not mean to insult you through them." He looked around again. "Sand." he muttered, mainly to himself. "What happened? I remember the Paladin pulling out a crystal of some sort...then voices. A violent shaking, and bright light..." He looked around at the others here. He recognized a few of them through the scrying, but many of them he did not. "Who are these people? How did they get here?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 31, 2010)

*??????? -- or Xanadu.  Whatever*

Sebastian tried to move and found that, well he couldn't.  "It's not that I'm opposed to the concept, but could you ladies kindly get off of me?  I'm not a down mattress for falling on top of."  His voice was muffled.

Rebecca brushed sand out of her hair.  "Ye gods that was hairy."  She looked around and saw the others.  "Who in the Nine Hells of Baator are these people?  And more importantly, where did the city go?"


----------



## materpillar (Jan 31, 2010)

*The surprisingly not very cranky elf*
Luemus roused himself and shook off the sand building in his fur.  After a moments time he returned to his normal elf form.  It seems like no one had any idea what was going on. Luemus was full of questions too but clearly no one had answers.  Once everyone was clearly recovering fine (everyone being Lyn, Elena, Dee, and Sebastian) he said "I'm going to check and see if there is anything nearby."

He morphed into an eagle and took flight.  He'll go a hundred or so feet in the air and take a 20 on his spot check (total of 39).  If he doesn't see anything he'll go a bit higher and check again.  Then he'll return.

*The toasty Mummy*
Iliana pushed herself up onto her knees and felt her mace.  She felt an incredible wave of relief that it was still there.  She then double checked all the rest of her gear.  Even surrounded by a group of completely unknown people it seemed like a good idea not to stay in her full plate armor under the sun.  After a moment of fiddling with the ring all of her armor, her shield, and mace all vanished replaced with some slightly odd clothes.  Iliana flipped up her hood and stood up. She ignored everyone's questioning glances toward her and retreated back towards Dee.

"Dee? Are these your other companions?  Where's edith?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2010)

*The very confused drow, Heather…*

“I…what…”  Heather groaned coming to.  Her eye lids fluttered up for a moment then slammed shut.  “Damn it!”  She clamped a hand over her eyes as she sat up very awkwardly.  “What the hell?”  Her hand roamed downward and touched her rounded belly, despite the bright light her eyes snapped wide open and she barely stifled a scream.

Coia bounded over growling and in fear for his mistress then just stood next to her, unsure of what was going on.


*Trajan…*

Grabbing his head Trajan shook the cobwebs away as he sat up and looked around his eyes narrowing as he grabbed his axe.  “What is going on?!”  He said anger building in him at his own confusion at the people he had never seen.  The choked scream drew his attention and his grip tightened as he first saw the drow.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2010)

"AH! SORRY!" Elena tried to get up as quickly as possible and started to walk away from Sebastian and Dee like checking on the others. She had a strange funny face. "Dee, are these other people friends of your?" She pointed at Garag and Trajan. "I think we might be responsible for this little trip. Any idea where are we?" 


"Woah! Lots of new people... I'll have a hard time remembering all your names..." called Lyn covering his eyes and looking at Heather. "WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO YOU!?" it was against all logic.

Elena's jaw dropped. "-The fu-?" she rushed to check on Heather. She... she couldn't be... right? Pregnant? but... she was plain just before the light. "What's going on here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

*The Desert
*Cissinei went to Lyn's side, "How did we get..."

Dee cut her off, "Yeah, they're with me the girl and the what's-it guy over there..." she coughed, "Edith was with us...where? Where did she go?" she glanced around as she climbed off of Sebastian, not even bothering to say anything to him till she was back on his feet, "Thought I was going to have to make that worth your while, Cleric."

Her head whirled around to see Heather, "Can anyone tell me why she's very pregnant?" 

"Because the light that Elena was talking about...the one that brought us here apparently swallowed us for several months..." Madeleine said. "Take a gander at Holly." 

On the ground next to her mother, Holly was noticeably taller and slightly older looking. 

"Gah! Cissinei, Lyn, where's my bloody ship!" Dee yelled.

Cissinei shrugged, "I guess its whereever the crew is."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 31, 2010)

*The Desert*
Iliana was starting to like this situation less and less.  A quick count showed she was surrounded by a fourteen people she had never met and one she barely knew.  One was a cleric.  Several were probably paladins.  The two lying next to each other were probably wizards judging by their familiars.  A druid had just flown off.  The rest were bundles of armor.  Judging by scars and their expressions they had probably rather experienced.

If they turned on her the mummy figured her chances of survival were a solid zero.  At least she wasn't the only new comer.

((Luemus find anything?))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jan 31, 2010)

_Dee cut her off, "Yeah, they're with me the girl and the what's-it guy over there..." she coughed, "Edith was with us...where? Where did she go?" she glanced around as she climbed off of Sebastian, not even bothering to say anything to him till she was back on his feet, "Thought I was going to have to make that worth your while, Cleric."_

Sebastian stood up, brushing himself off.  "Never mind that...none of this is making any sense.  Or it might make sense.  Am I going mad?  Are we all mad and dead already?"  His eyes had a glazed look to them.  He looked to Dee "Or are you the small tea cakes I read about last Tuesday?"

He blinked, slowly, as if realizing where he was.  "It feels...like too many things have been poured into my head all at once.  Like too much beer inna small cup.  Spilling.  I need a moment."

The Cleric then walked to the top of a small dune and sat down in the sand, mumbling to himself.

Rebecca sighed, suddenly holding a lute.  "Does anyone have any idea as to where we are?"  Her fingers played a few soft chords.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

Luemus sees the odd dune here and there, passing over the sand but he sees nothing and there is seemingly nothing even when he goes higher, It's as if the whole world has been turned into Sand.

"We can't stay out here with her like this long," Madeleine said, "She's nearing the end of that pregnancy," she added.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 31, 2010)

When Glenn comes to and sees Heather pretty quick he stairs at her in wide moment of wide eyed shock that lasts for two seconds and finally says, "Well... that was fast."

Glenn whistled loudly and began to search for Heather's bag. Knowing that the bright light and the harsh sand would play havoc on her eyes, he grabbed Heather's Helmet, put it on her head and shut the dark tented visor to shut out the light. Skylark, the familiar Celestial Griffin, clawed it's way out from under a nearby dune and gave a screatch in return before spreading his wings and shaking all of the sand off his feathers and the the gaps in his armor.

Glenn's transition from adventuring crusader to survival/pre-fatherhood mode happened quickly enough. Not realizing Lemous had transformed himself into an Eagle and flown up already, Glenn took it as a sign that there must be something nearby for the Eagle to eat and drink and sent Skylark up to go find it, he told Skylark in Celestial, "_Look for any sign of civilization. Barring that try and find an Oasis or a rock outcropping where we can set up a temporary shelter._"

Skylark answered back in Celestial, in a low growling, "_got it_," and went up to search with Leumus. He checked his bag and made sure the Magicite was still in there before he fetched Heather a waterskin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

Cissinei rolled her eyes at Glenn, "Have we been apart so long that you forgot?" she asked. "I've got all the shelter you need right here..." her fingers tapped on the hard cover of her spell book. 

((Yes Cissinei speaks Celestial))

"Oh! We could do the opposite!" Pellegri said. After a short pause she added, "Shelter by day and travel by night...when its colder..." 

Skylark still does as he's told but the desert seems to go on for a long time and he passes Luemus in flight, there's nothing else, but in some areas the sand seems to move in huge tides.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 31, 2010)

"You figured it out Pellegri." Glenn complemented and turned to Cissinei and said, "On the contrary, I was counting on it. I just seem to recall an old proverb about building on a strong foundation. There doesn't seem to be anything but sand dunes around no matter how far up Skylark looks. So it would seem to me our best chance of figuring out where we are is to wait until night and hope we can recognize the stars in the sky well enough to figure out where we are."


----------



## materpillar (Jan 31, 2010)

*Desert*
Luemus noted Skylark.  It would obviously be reporting the vast nothingness of the desert.  He check around to see if there is any potential food and water to be found.  Just in case something happened to disrupt our spell casters

Survival
1d20+17
1+17 = 18

Try again if possible 
1d20+17
14+17 = 31


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kurgan - Happy Desert Funland*
"Likely as not it will be too hot by day, too cold by night.  Most desert wastelands are like that."  Kurgan considered the situation a moment before sighing.

"We might be best off picking a spot for the camp, here or elsewhere, then sending scout groups off to go out a days journey in different directions.  If we don't find anything that way we're in a lot of trouble.  Best pick a direction and hope that the gods lead us where we're needed."

"What supplies does everyone have?  If there's not a quick way out of here we need to make ready for the long haul.  Ration food, make sure that it lasts as long as possible."

Kurgan has 2 waterskins, which won't last one person a day in the desert, and about 2 weeks worth of food.

Garag has no food or water incidentally.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2010)

*Heather…*

When Glenn puts Heather’s helmet on there is only a soft moan that escapes her as she tries desperately to process the details of the situation.  For some reason Heather is finding the whole thing a bit incomprehensible, it was made worse by everyone else’s ease with the situation.  With her arms around her stomach Heather attempts to climb to her feet, the shifting sand beneath her making it difficult.  Coia moved closer so she could hold on to him as she stood.  Only to stand there and look down at her stomach, though her eyes begin to narrow.


*Trajan…*

For the moment Trajan remains quiet, his axe held tightly in one hand as the group talks amongst themselves.  ‘It seems as if they know each other.  But, such a strange group…’ He thinks then shields his while looking up at the two flying in the sky.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

Luemus eventually finds something, a small pond down in a rocky basin, its miles away from where the party is and at their backs but its water. 

Madeleine puts her hand on Kurgan's shoulder, "We don't need waterskins, remember we have a Cleric and two Paladins here...they can create water..." 

With a roll of her eyes Dee added, "And I know good and well Luemus can create water..." 

Cissinei rubbed her hands together, "For the time being," she fished in her spell component bag and began to mutter something holding a small crystal up. She shook the rock crystal out of her hand and in an instant a shelter formed around the party, it only had three walls and a ceiling but it was made entirely of ice. 

"It'll melt before long, should keep us cool though," she said.


----------



## materpillar (Jan 31, 2010)

*Desert*
Luemus flew back to the party and returned to his natural form.  He inspected the ice structure, even giving it a few curious pokes before he entered it.  "Well that's different. I'd assume that Glenn already told you there isn't much of anything around us.  I did find a pond a few miles away incase we need it.  Other than that there's just lots of sand..."

Spot vs Disguise DC 24
1d20+19
14+19 = 33

"... oh and our newest religious nut is hiding her true appearance." He nodded his head towards Iliana. "Surely some of you noticed?  Anyway Sebastian, this might be that cleric you were told to look for."

Iliana gave an uncomfortable twitch and put her hands together.  Outwardly other than that she didn't do much.  If her blood pressure could have spiked it would have.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Madeleine puts her hand on Kurgan's shoulder, "We don't need waterskins, remember we have a Cleric and two Paladins here...they can create water..."


"Aye, I can make water too.  But if we're going to find a way out of here scouting groups can move faster and are more likely to find a sign of something, they need to be able to carry supplies."  Kurgan shrugged, "and I know the cleric can likely summon food as well, but that just means he's critical to our survival.  Makes our tactical situation that much more difficult."

"Sure it's possible that whatever magic brought us here will pick us back up, but do you want to count on that?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 31, 2010)

"Skylark can scout safely," Glenn told the dwarf.

"Unlike the rest of us, Skylark doesn't need water, or rest," he explained, "we can maintain our mental bond as long as he's only a few miles away. He can cover a dozen times the ground that any scouting party we make. And if he flies out of range I can summon him back to us after a few hours to report on what he's found."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2010)

Kurgan shrugged and shook his head, "you want to starve your mount that's your business I guess.  Anyway, I'd suggest we head Northwest, just a hunch.  While the bulk of us travel send groups scouting North and West, with some luck that will maximize the chance that we'll run into civilization."

"It would be best if Glenn and Skylark head with one scouting group, the Druid with the other so that they can maximize the area they can view.  Brother Sebastian should stay with the main group, he's the only one that can create food, if he falls we all are likely dead.  My short legs are best here as well, no sense slowing down a scouting group."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

A little ways out from the ice shelter there was an explosion of sand as a humanoid creature bust from the dunes dragging behind him a little cart like thing, he squatted over the sand with long, slit-like eyes and rust colored skin, possibly from long term exposure to the sun. He chuckled at the groups misfortune so hard that sand sprayed from his orifice. 

"Ah, friends--it looks like you've found yourself in quite a predicament, though how you happened this deep into the Waste without a plan as to how to get out, I haven't the foggiest." His face was wrapped and he might have almost been mistaken for human when the wrap was in place, but as he undid the binding on his face his it became clear that he was of a different persuasion. 

His lips were small, too small to be that of any man and his features, more feminine too. His fingers, as he touched at the binding were slightly webbed and pointed. He raised his hand up to acknowledge the cart, "I am called Amhapar Nadeeha, trader and merchant extraordinaire. Seeing as how you're ill equipped for this terrain, perhaps I can offer some assistance?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2010)

Glenn had mixed feelings about the arrival of the merchant. On the one hand he thought, 'Oh great, a merchant, he can help outfit us for the desert!' On the other hand he also thought, 'Oh great, a merchant, he's going to really charge us out the ass if he realizes just how screwed we are.'


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2010)

*Heather…*

‘I’m pregnant?’  Heather asked herself rubbing her stomach as she sat under the ice shelter.  “How did this happen?  When did this happen?  Is it Glenn’s?  Or did that…”  She mumbled the words closing her eyes.  “Did something do this while we came here?”  The news still swayed Heather slightly as she became woozy.  Taking a deep breath she stepped forward and the baby kicked.  She instinctually knew who it belonged too.  ‘That bastard did this to me on purpose…’ Heather thought glaring at Glenn’s back ignoring the merchant for the moment.

*Trajan…*

The huge man looked down at the dwarf and nodded.  “Your axe would be best with those that need protecting.  I will go with the scout groups.”  It was then the merchant showed up.  “Strange…”  He muttered though wasn’t sure exactly why.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2010)

Glenn felt a chill run down his back, an odd sensation for one to feel when you where in the desert. With a hint of apprehension, he approached Heather to within striking distance and asked, "Hun, are you okay?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 1, 2010)

_"... oh and our newest religious nut is hiding her true appearance." He nodded his head towards Iliana. "Surely some of you noticed? Anyway Sebastian, this might be that cleric you were told to look for."

Iliana gave an uncomfortable twitch and put her hands together. Outwardly other than that she didn't do much. If her blood pressure could have spiked it would have._

Sebastian suddenly stood up.  "This is all rather strange, rather strange."  Clank clank clank.  He walked over to Iliana and extended a hand  "Hallo.  I'm Sebastian, Cleric of the Morning Lord & follower of the Radiant Path.  You must be the undead abomination the Lady Mayaheine told me about.  Don't worry about a thing, she's given me strict orders to not blast you into nothingness either on purpose or by accident."

His words are fast, and rapid, and there's a bit of an insane look in his eyes, like he doesn't quite believe what's happening.  "I would have come and gotten you, but it seems that someone else went and got you first.  Funny old thing li--I mean, never mind..."

He looked around.  "Anyhow, as long as you don't eat anyone's brains I suspect we'll all get along swimmingly well."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2010)

Amhapar Nadeeha watched for a moment as the party sorted its self out and took stock of their whereabouts. He sighed, "If you don't really fancy any wares...there's always directions..." he walked to the north a little. "There's a village of nomads not a day and a half's walk from here...course in this heat it will difficult to say the least." He was pointing toward the direction they needed to go. 

"Mommy, is there going to be a baby?" Holly asked quietly. 

Madeleine rubbed at the top of her little head, "Yeah sweetie," she said. She looked up to speak to the rest of the party, "If Heather is this pregnant, she's going to need more comforting accommodations."

"Gee, we had a whole ship...but someone lost it..." Dee said glaring at Cissinei. 

"How about we work on getting to this settlement, then we work on getting our barrings back from there, we've no idea where we are," Barbaneth said. 

"And the nomads have some animals you could ride, yes?" asked the merchant.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2010)

ELENA
Elena was behind Heather, making sure she could get around with Coia, but once Heather started glaring at Glenn, she knew better than stay there. She walked to Iliana and Sebastian... The cleric seemed a little quite shocked for everything that was happening at once.  "Hey, easy there" she told Sebastian and then turned to the young woman "My name is Elena... uhm... I'll try to help Sebastian and Berbaneth with your problem if I can" 



LYN
Lyn suddenly felt... good. The sun was nice after all that rain and snow. Somehow, he didn't know why but the desert felt just fine. Maggie ran up to his robes and climbed to his shoulders, the sand was too hot for her little paws. He went to the merchant, not very sure about his intentions. "Could you check him up?" Lyn whispered too Barbaneth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2010)

Barbaneth glanced at Lyn, "He's fine," he said as if he'd already been thinking that and had checked him upon his arrival. 

Drops of water were falling down into the sand, Cissinei held her hand out feeling for them, "This Ice Wall isn't going to last long under these conditions. It's entirely too hot out here..." she said. 

"Get your mount down here," Madeleine said punching Barbaneth in the arm. "We can't have her zipping about in the air on Skylark or hoofing it over the Desert."

"You don't have to hit when you talk..." Barbaneth said as he called his Mount down from the skies. The horse appeared at his side and idled up to Heather and Glenn, "If you need a ride...if you want it--you can take Rubicante."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2010)

Elena was worried about Edith... she had not been transported with the rest and hoped that she still was with the crew and the ship. Getting stuck in the mournland wasn't something she wanted for her.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2010)

*Heather…*

If Heather wasn’t wearing her helmet, the small muscle twitch that had developed in her jaw would have been a noticeable warning of her mood.  Unfortunately it couldn’t be seen by anyone.  “No.  Everything is _not_ alright.”  Heather said more in a growl then in words.  “You did this to me on purpose didn’t you, you bastard?!”  She wasn’t in the mood for talk and was being completely unreasonable.  The fact that she was fine to what she assumed was the day before and now her stomach was protruding hugely, wasn’t not settling well with her.  “How can you act like this is nothing?!”  Her voice grew louder not caring about the others around.

Heather slammed her small fist against Glenn’s chest, her anger blinding her from the pain radiating up her arm from his armor.  “This isn’t normal!”  She glared at him and slammed her fist against him again.  At this point Coia moved between them, to try and prevent her hurting herself more.  “Don’t get me started on you!”  She glared down at the big wolf before trying to kick him.  Though due to their tight quarters the kick didn’t equal to much, even if Coia did whimper slightly.  “You should have known this!”  

It was then that Barbaneth offered his mount and it turned her rage toward the other paladin.  “I’m not a damn inval-”  Her words were cut short as the sand shifted slightly beneath her.  Normally Heather would have been fine but she went from being herself to being hugely pregnant, she wasn’t use to her new center of balance and fell to her butt onto the sand.  From there she just let out a loud scream of outrage  “AAAAAHHHHH!!!!!”  It caused Coia to cower against Glenn.


*Trajan…*

Not knowing the small drow that everyone seemed comfortable with or the situation, Trajan couldn’t help but watch her screaming at the man.  Something that began to anger him as the paladin just stood letting her rant.  When she fell, the huge man began to roar with laughter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2010)

"Look dear, you need to have a rest on this horse even though it might be really infuriating right now," she paused, "But pregnancy is hard..." she said. "And you get angry--I shot an arrow at Barbaneth..." 

"She did too, good thing her belly messed up her aiming," he added. 

"We need to get you to town looks like, faster than we needed it before," Maddy said, "Bollocks..." 

The merchant was instantly offering up a ware, "I have a magic carpet rental...it can carry you all there in less than a day..." 

Pellegri flew over to Heater, "Awe, its okay you peed yourself--I learned these things happen sometimes..." 

"No, her water broke," Madeleine said.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2010)

Elena looked pale at Heather. 

Lyn's jaw dropped. "She's on LABOR!!!" he yelled and ran to get Sebastian and Luemus. "C'mon you two. She's going to pop out a baby!" Lyn was panicking. Elena just managed to get close to Heather to try and ... just be there. She didn't know what else to say. She was just being supportive.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2010)

Heather…

“Wait.  What?”  Heather said slightly confused and looked down, seeing the huge wet spot on her clothes and the sand around her.  She groaned then while clutching her stomach as pain shot through her.  After a moment she looked up at Glenn as she panted.


Trajan…

“Well I guess this is women’s work.”  He muttered cutting his laughter short and walking out of the shelter rather quickly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2010)

"Calm down Lyn," Cissinei said, "It takes several hours some times for the baby to come...and we're about to see a miracle..." she made it sound romantic in a way. 

Dee scoffed, "Gah, we're about to see something rip out of her bloody body and split her open like sundered armor...remember those little hydra in the forest Elena?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 1, 2010)

"We'll take the Carpet ride!" Glenn called out to the merchant.

Glenn made a mental note to deal with Trajan's laughter but he would have to deal with him later. "Sebastian I need you here."

Despite the fact that she'd just hit him, Glenn was by her side and shedding the top half of his armor. "Now Heather, I realize that I may seem a little... insensitive right now, but I cannot allow myself to second guess the situation. As sudden and as it is, I just have to accept that the woman I love is about to give birth to my child. Everything else is secondary to you and your survival regardless of my inability to comprehend whats going on right now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2010)

The merchant rolled a huge carpet out of his cart, it seemed bigger than it should have been for where he pulled it from, "There, its on the house, just call it a gift for the expecting parents..." 

He pointed, "Heading that way will take you into the settlement, drop the rugs off there with the man Rigdaldo and we're square." 

With that he was gone into the sand.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 1, 2010)

_Sebastian and Elena pounce on Iliana!_

Iliana took a step back.  She was as shocked by this turn of events as Heather was about her situation.  Being welcomed with almost open arms by a Cleric of Pelor?  That thought wasn't even fathomable.  Along with the shock an blast of pain shot through her heart.  While she agreed whole heartedly with the cleric that she was an abomination, being called one and calling yourself one are two very different things. Still she managed to keep somewhat of a straight face. "I... er... It's a pleasure to meet you.  My name is Iliana."


Interestingly Luemus didn't move much.  Usually he found himself the cause of Chaos and problems.  With the arrival of the undead cleric and babies he just kept to his rebellious nature and stayed calm.  He didn't move from his spot by the entrance even after Lyn called, unlike everyone else who were running around like chickens with their heads cut off.  Firstly, Luemus didn't think Heather would appreciate his help unless it was a last resort thing.  Secondly, he didn't really want to offer his assistance.  This whole surprise baby thing made him a little uncomfortable


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2010)

> and we're about to see a miracle..



"If the baby opens a door and walks out, I'll call that a miracle. Otherwise is blood and screams and whatelse!" said Lyn rather distressed.

Elena just nodded at Dee because she had no words. It was as some part of her brain had locked up. She tried to help Heather to get on the carpet.

"How many can that carpet carry? I can turn into a flying horse if anyone needs a ride" called out Lyn. "Except you, big boy, i dont think I could carry you anyway" he told Garag.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2010)

Heather…

Nothing more than a dazed and confused look was on Heather’s face as Glenn spoke to her.  Coia remained by her side whimpering slightly.  “It…I…”  She mumbled then clutched her stomach and leaned against Elena as another pain shot across her stomach.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2010)

"Looks like it was meant to carry us all," Cissinei said, "It's pretty big....though Skylark and Luemus should probably fly alongside for safety sake..." 

"Town's not far...we better get moving..." Barbaneth said, "We don't have time to wait for night..."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2010)

"Let's Go!" Lyn will turn then into a hawk, and fly besides the party.

Elena holds Heather the best she can, and if needed she carries her to the carpet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2010)

Cissinei opts to just fly on her own and the rest of the party piles onto the rugs minus Lyn, Luemus and Skylark. Holly is very excited...about being on the rug...she can't believe such a thing exists. 

As the party takes flight and leaves the ice structure melting in the distance, Elena gets a weird feeling in the pit of her stomach. While she sits holding Heather and helping Glenn, Madeleine coaches her, "You might be in it for the long hall, your body wasn't meant to shoot out these big meaty babies..." she explained, "But take heart...you've got me and Sebastian here to help." 

The ride to the town was rapid, though the caravaan that the merchant spoke of was gone, by carpet town was only an hour more. In all they spent five hours in the air before they came to a stop outside of the great walled gates of a keep.

Men stood atop the battlements with crossbows watching them and one called out, "What brings you here?" he asked. "We're not allowing visitors at the this time..."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2010)

Elena feels really weird doing all this.

Lyn transforms back and speaks with the guards. "Surely you can allow a pregnant woman to pass..." he turned around to see Heather and he thought for a second the implications of the drowness. "We have a small kid too who need shelter, I think the rest of us could stay outside for the moment if that's what you so desire".


IF they don't let her pass, they will make him get out "his greatest weapon"

Bluff check 1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"I didn't want to say this, but this woman is going to give birth a savior of the world! We are on a quest to stop the forces of evil and the gods have blessed this child and that baby! Look, have you seen such a group! No other time could this have been possible if the Gods didn't want it! She must have safe passage!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2010)

"Sorry little girl, no one's going to believe a Dweller of the Underdark as a world's savoir and I've got a power need to not get killed by Artalel for letting outsiders in the city walls..." he said.

"If you want to speak with someone with any authority, we can get Veronica..." another guard said.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2010)

Lyn choked at the words of the guard. "Oh fuck-"

"what? WHO!?" Elena screamed from besides Heather, maybe little too loud. 

"Elena you shouldn't..." Lyn started saying, but it was too late. Elena was already walking to the doors. 

"I require a hearing with Artalel Endari! Let me speak to him" there was such urgency and demand on her voice. It seemed as she was angry, excited and scared all at the same time. What was he doing here? had he fled from Boti's claws? on was he here on her request? "I'm no stranger to him! Tell him Elena is here!"

"Erh, I think Veronica will do for the moment" he rushed to drag Elena from the arm and whispered to her _"Don't do that, wait... c'mon, this is not the time..."_ She let him lead her back to the rest of the party, but she couldn't take her eyes from the city wall.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2010)

Dee sat upon the carpet smoking, "That name sounds familiar..."

The guards laughed at Elena's anger, "I am sure he will be pleased to know he has influence this far off..."

A strong feminine voice cut the air as a figure in a strange purple armor strode down the wall toward them, her hair was the color of coal and one eye was covered by a wide band like circlet that drooped down.

"Seems I heard my name..." she said in a cold tone, "What do you think you two are laughing at?" She glared down at the party on the ground, the party could figure this was Veronica, "Did I hear someone request an audience with Father?" she asked. "Go on, let them in--have the girl sent up to my chambers..." 

After a moment, the doors were opened, Veronica vanished from up on the wall and was gone down somewhere below. Inside of the keep the city was boisterous and filled with people moving about and working, guards were everywhere. 

The party had moved slowly through the gates to find a huge statue with the named Artlel etched below it. Dee slapped her hand over her face, "Oh, that Artlel...he's a bit more fit than I expected...in a rugged sort of way..." Dee smirked.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kurgan*
Since Sebastian is somewhat busy with his new charge at the moment Kurgan will take the chance to examine Heather and make sure that everything is going okay.  "Don't like this any more than you do, but best we see that there aren't complications brewing."

Heal: Checking to see how the pregnancy is progressing, making sure there isn't a breech birth, etc
1d20+11
12+11 = 23


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 1, 2010)

Kurgan finds that the pregnancy seems to be progressing normally, though its not very far along yet.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 1, 2010)

_"I... er... It's a pleasure to meet you. My name is Iliana."

Sebastian made to answer her and had just opened his mouth when Glenn called. "Sebastian I need you here!"
He sighed.  "Oh drat."  He would have gone with Glenn

You guys move fast.  I had class
_

"Light blast it Lyn!" snapped the Cleric.  "Don't waste time telling silly stories.  He addressed the guard(s).  "Look.  We're obviously not a barbarian horde here to rape, loot, and pillage our merry way through the town."  He held out the symbol around his neck.  "I've got a patient of sorts who is apparently going into labor, and if you don't see about opening the the gates post haste..."

He didn't say that next part.  It might have resulted in swords being drawn.  Sebastian looked absolutely livid.

Livid or not however, he did have that healer's kit with him, and it would prove extremely useful.  That and this wasn't his first time to deal with a birth.  After all, if you grow up around livestock, you get used to this sort of thing...

Sebastian's player did once read a very graphic book on child development and birth, but he doesn't really feel like incorporating any of those gory details into the game right now because quite frankly the whole process is a mite disgusting.  So he will abstract it with a heal check.

Heal Check:  1d20+19(13 ranks, 4 Wis, +2 for healer's kit)
18+19 = 37


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2010)

((Gotta go guys, be back at night))


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2010)

> "Look. We're obviously not a barbarian horde here to rape, loot, and pillage our merry way through the town."



At this, Garl began whistling and looking up at the sky, trying his best not to be noticed. He looked over the rest of the group members. The pregnant drow was...amusing, especially her earlier outburst. However, more interesting was the man who had laughed at her and the half ogre. And he still hadn't gotten a story out of the elf that bore Gruumsh's sign on his ring...


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2010)

*Heather…*

“Get your hands off me dwarf!”  Heather growled as she clutched her stomach, another sharp pain rippling across.  When Sebastian looked at her she almost gave him the same response but decided to remain calm as best she could.  It seems that her anger made the pain worse.


*Trajan…*

As they spoke of barbarian’s Trajan began to fiddle with one of his straps.  Deciding that being a bit more unobtrusive would be the way to play it.  ‘It seems the men want to do the women’s work.’ He thought to himself and chuckled as he walked with others.  Still unsure of the group though noting a few warriors amongst them.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 1, 2010)

Luemus circled above the group as they tried to talk their way in.  He wasn't to interested until Elena's outburst.  That surprised the elf greatly.  He didn't see Elena that emotional very often.  That was until he went over her words again and noticed the "Artalel _Endari_".  Elena did have some of the weirdest family matters.  Luemus circled the party once again then started descending.

_At this, Garl began whistling and looking up at the sky, trying his best not to be noticed._

Really to think he was probably supposed to be helping this idiot.  

Surprise round! PVP 
1d20+6(BAB)+2(dex)
11+8 = 19

Vs Garl's AC of what 16-17?

Luemus flies down and hits the Orc upside the head (no damage) for his blatant and utter lack of subtly.  He then moves out of reach and lands on Elena's shoulder.  If she's still crazy energetic he'll land on Lyn's.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 1, 2010)

*Rebecca*

_As they spoke of barbarian?s Trajan began to fiddle with one of his straps. Deciding that being a bit more unobtrusive would be the way to play it. ?It seems the men want to do the women?s work.? He thought to himself and chuckled as he walked with others. Still unsure of the group though noting a few warriors amongst them._

"Still..." Rebecca offered "...that Pelorite's probably put back together more people than you've hacked to death.  It's probably a professional thing.  Doctors doctor.  I rock out, and you kill people & break things."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2010)

> "Seems I heard my name..." she said in a cold tone, "What do you think you two are laughing at?" She glared down at the party on the ground, the party could figure this was Veronica, "Did I hear someone request an audience with *Father*?" she asked. "Go on, let them in--have the girl sent up to my chambers..."



ELENA
Elena froze. How old was this Rebecca? Soon after the woman disappeared and they let them in. Elena was shocked. "What did she...?"

LYN
"oh shit- Sebastian, you take care of Heather, I think I'll try to handle Elena" Lyn pushed her moving her forward. She seemed like a zombie.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Glenn held hands with heather with one arm and kept the other one around her for support. He had sense enough to know now was not the time to be talking. He wasn't wearing most of his armor right now, and he knew he was in for a beating if he said the wrong thing. Unfortunately as angry as she was, "the wrong thing" had become a rather lengthy list.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2010)

Elena will follow accept to follow any guard that needs to take her with Veronica. Just in case, Lyn puts Maggie on Elena's bag to check on her if needed. "Just take it easy, alright?" Lyn tells her as she leaves.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 2, 2010)

Sebastian continued, well doing whatever needed to be done.  I shan't elaborate further.  Elena could deal with whatever this was, he thought.  And if Artalel or anyone had a problem with Heather...Sebastian would see to it that there was naught left of them but ashes.

Rebecca looked to Dee:  "How did you get an airship anyhow?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2010)

((There's time for one quick post))

Inside of the city gates people who weren't soldiers were sparse, the detail of two men led Elena and Maggie off through the streets and into the distance. The rest of the party was left to deal with Heather and the baby. 

As they stood, Sebastian was supporting Heather from one side and thinking to himself about what to do next. Madeleine suggested, "We need to find somewhere cooler and dry to deliver this baby--some place we won't be disturbed."

Barbaneth took Holly and searched for something...

When Rebbecca asked Dee about the airship, Dee just smiled, "I stole it from this church--figured since they tried to kill me that we were even then..." she said in a matter-of-a-fact tone. 


*Elena, on the way to the Tower*
Elena was led off through the streets of the city, through the narrow allies and to the central area of the Keep. A towering structure that was well guarded and looked to be immense. Inside she witnessed the guards leading her higher into the tower using teleportation circles etched into the floor. 

Outside of the final room they reached the guards were female, dressed in red silk like clothes and with veils over their faces. One of the male guards who had been leading her stepped back, "Veronica will see you now..." he said sweeping his hand out to point to the door.

*Streets*
Barbaneth returned to the group, "There's an old infirmary up ahead, it looks to be abandoned but there's beds and some other supplies inside."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2010)

Elena - Tower
Elena tried to keep any question to herself. There'll be the chance with Veronica. She was certainly impressed by the size of this Keep. She stepped forward to meet Veronica. Elena will try to look for any familiar features... IF she is indeed Artalel's daugher, she would show. There was the black hair to start with... what of the rest?
---
Lyn - Street

"Alright, let's take the round lady to a nice bed." he will walk with Cissy to the infirmary. "_She's so big..."_ he whispered to her very low _"When I saw her I really thought she was going to burst... wouldn't be the first time I see it happening..._"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2010)

Veronica waited near the window of her room, it overlooked the dust covered city. She was facing with her back to the door. As she heard Elena enter she turned to face her,* "It seems you know Artalel. He's well traveled and it seems like there's so much that he's been around and seen and done. Tell me, how is it that you came to know of him?" *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kurgan - Nomad City*
Confident that the Drow was in more capable hands with Sebastian Kurgan found a comfortable spot to sit and started taking care of maintenance of his axe.  His skilled eye and experienced hands carefully inspecting for the slightest imperfection in the blade.

((Just bored, I'm pretty sure his axe is just about indestructible at this point  ))

*Garag - Nomad City*
Mildly surprised that they were allowed in to the city Garag entered slowly.  The group continued to perplex him.  He had figured out that they all seemed to know each other, more or less.  But they continued to lack even the basic concerns for what was going on.

They had been transported the gods only know where to some desert wasteland, and they spend all their effort dealing with a pregnant Drow.  Still, it wasn't his concern.  Eventually the others would return to whatever salvage or mission they had before, his situation was the same no matter where they were.  He could fight and there was no running or hiding from the deals he had made.

Still he felt restless here, he wandered aimlessly through the area, his skin itched in the dry heat, sitting and resting seemed it would only irritate him more.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2010)

Elena looked at Veronica with such seriousness. She took a deep breath as trying to get additional strength for what it was coming up. "My name is Elena Endari, and he's my father" she left the words linger for a second "If he's really your father too, well... that would make us half-sister I guess"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2010)

*Streets*
Dee spoke to Garag, "We're not going to be needed to deliver this kid...we're not much the type for such endavors, eh?" she nudged him. "But there might be other things that we can check into around here..." she said. 

*Veronica's Chambers*
*"So that would make us sisters--or half sisters, whatever you want to call it,"* she seemed utterly unconcerned with the fact that she had a sister and didn't seem to surprised by it either.* "Funny though, he never mentioned you. But I wouldn't be shocked if there were others..." *

She walked half of the way across the room and stopped on the side of the bed and leaned against it.* "That group you were with...none of them were related to us, were they?" *


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2010)

Elena - Tower

"No, none of them" she was fairly confused. "How... how old are you? How long has he been... here?" she felt a little more at ease. "I've been looking for him for years now. He... became an assassin and left when I was 15" she explained.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2010)

Veronica nodded,* "I am actually only fifteen, I know, I am kind of big for my age huh?"* she said. *"Apparently he had me and my mother sent here when I was a child and I was raised and trained by the guards of this township--this is all his actually and has been for some time. He inherited it from my mother when she died, I've been here every since and I rule in his stead." *


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2010)

"I see..." she looked around "I... we lived together for a long time. He raised me but told me  my mother was dead. Just...-some time ago- I discovered she was still alive..." Elena explained and felt slightly more calm than when talking with Edith. While the idea of her mother living had indeed bothered her, having a sister wasn't that far fetched. 

"He's not here right now, is he?" she asked Veronica with a little hope.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Streets*Dee spoke to Garag, "We're not going to be needed to deliver this kid...we're not much the type for such endavors, eh?" she nudged him. "But there might be other things that we can check into around here..." she said.



"I have no talent for herbs and medicines, such things were always arranged for at the games."  He gave a bemused smile, somewhat disconcerting with his odd features, "and certainly never dealt with women with children.  In the off times a female gladiator found herself with child it was taken care of."

He shrugged, "if there is something I can be of use with, you need only command me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "I see..." she looked around "I... we lived together for a long time. He raised me but told me  my mother was dead. Just...-some time ago- I discovered she was still alive..." Elena explained and felt slightly more calm than when talking with Edith. While the idea of her mother living had indeed bothered her, having a sister wasn't that far fetched.
> 
> "He's not here right now, is he?" she asked Veronica with a little hope.



*"He was away from me for a long time, but my mother told me all about him and I spent most of my childhood idolizing him. When he finally came back I was ecstatic. And yes, he's here right now. The recent events in the country have forced us to be more cautious--there's a tide of war turning in the world and entire cities have turned up murdered...its no wonder that things are guarded here." *



EvilMoogle said:


> "I have no talent for herbs and medicines, such things were always arranged for at the games."  He gave a bemused smile, somewhat disconcerting with his odd features, "and certainly never dealt with women with children.  In the off times a female gladiator found herself with child it was taken care of."
> 
> He shrugged, "if there is something I can be of use with, you need only command me."



"I want to see if we can maybe...sneak inside of the castle," Dee said, "It will have to be at night but we need to find a point of entry and come up with some kind of plan."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 2, 2010)

After bringing Heather to abandoned Infirmary Glenn goes to work trying to make himself useful.

Heal Check to Aid Sebastian
5+9 =14

(That's a +2 bonus for Sebastian)

(If Heal has a Synergy bonus that is also additional +2 to Both Glenn's Heal Check and Sebastian's.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I want to see if we can maybe...sneak inside of the castle," Dee said, "It will have to be at night but we need to find a point of entry and come up with some kind of plan."



Garag looks at Dee with a note of confusion, "if that is your desire I will endeavor to the best of my abilities.  I am not exactly easy to miss however, nor do I expect they'll mistake me for someone else."  He would, he mentally amended, make a wonderful distraction until he is finally overwhelmed.  He wondered if it was to be his fate to die in this random spot of desert.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 2, 2010)

*Heather…*

Moving with the others Heather takes their help in stride, knowing when the contractions hit her legs would go weak.  Unless these two stayed by her side she would have collapsed.  So once they got to the ‘hospital’ Heather was grateful to relax a bit, at least as much as she could.


*Trajan…*

“Hm.  Each to there own.”  Trajan said with a shrug as he looked around.  “Guess I will follow and guard the door.”  He walked uncaring and watched the surroundings.  Once at the ‘hospital’ he stood outside the door and leaned against the wall.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2010)

Elena - Tower

Her turned wide as plates. "R-really? he's... here?" he hearth started pounding again. "I, I need to speak with him" she asked the girl.

Lyn - Infirmary
Lyn will use some of his cantrips to clean the place of any dirt. After that, he will wait outside the infirmary to wait for Heather to take out the baby. He'll go around to Gather Information... Thanks to Maggie, Lyn was sure Elena was fine for the moment so they better do something productive... besides giving birth, of course.

He casts Eagle's splendor to aid him. He asks Garag and Cissy to follow him.... unless she wants to stay to behold blood and guts.
GATHER INFORMATION 1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2010)

*Garl, Nomad City-*

Garl shrugs as the rest of the party enters the makeshift hospital, not bothering to go inside. There were births at the camp, but the only males allowed anywhere near the birthing tents were the priests, and that was only to give the baby Gruumsh's blessing. Instead he studied the other man standing outside, noticing in particular his axe. Garl enjoyed axes, and this one seemed to be of fine work, maybe even as nice as his own. He pointed towards the man's axe. "Would you mind if I swung that once or twice?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2010)

*Streets
*As the group makes their way to the infirmary Dee explains, "We don't really need to look like we're hiding, we just need to look around the building, figure out what's going on out there and then come back here. It shouldn't be too hard, really." 

When they got Heather into the room they found beds and other little things that could be used to accommodate them. 

There were other rooms in the place too and very little light. 

*Veronica's Chambers*
*"I really can't tell you if he is going to be too happy to talk, I don't know how he feels about it but you're welcome to try, I guess." *
*
"Though he would hate to be disturbed at this time, he's with his guild...."*


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2010)

"The... assassin guild?" she asked not entirely sure. There had been a time, Elena was sure of it, when his father had belonged to a guild of not so...dark goals. She wondered if he had actually left Boti at all. "Well... I guess...  I can wait. One of my friends is giving birth so... I will stick around town for a day or two. Still, I dont know if I can stay longer than that"

She raised and eyebrow remembering something. "you said cities were at war... with whom? could it be Arambula's church?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2010)

*"Not the cities," *she said, *"This city is more or less to house the Assassin Guild--there's war breaking out all over the land, you didn't hear that Arambulite Pillgrimage City was wiped off the map and that the remaining people are calling for blood?" *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Garl, Nomad City-*


((Assuming that was directed at Trajin not Kurgan?  Certainly not Rachel?  (Damn we have a lot of axe wielders))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Streets
> *As the group makes their way to the infirmary Dee explains, "We don't really need to look like we're hiding, we just need to look around the building, figure out what's going on out there and then come back here. It shouldn't be too hard, really."


"If you say so.  I am really unfamiliar with such things.  Anything is likely better than waiting here."  He nods to himself, the last bit was surely true.  "By your leave then I will see what I can find out."

Assuming she's okay with it he'll see what he can see of this fortress.

(Use whatever you want: )
Spot:
1d20+15
17+15 = 32

Knowledge: Architecture (untrained):
1d20+2
8+2 = 10

Gather Information:
1d20+1
7+1 = 8


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2010)

"Erh... not exactly" she tries to choose her words carefully "Let's say we were investigating some ancient artifact and before we knew it a light transported us here... Also, my friend wasn't SO pregnant before that. We might have lost at least a year so we are not up to date" she leaves it like that. "If Arambula is still causing trouble, then I guess we will look into it"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 3, 2010)

*Rebecca*

The bard flashed Trajan a wide grin.  "Well..." she looked around.  "...can't be too hard to gather some about how this place works.  Might be useful you know."
Rebecca walked off.  Well, she more sauntered.  You know, the thing that cats do when they want to appear nonchalant?  She did that.

After all, having a map and knowing something about who's who in the zoo could prove useful.  A few drinks here and there, show off a little cleavage, play a song or two--and that would tell her more about this town than a well-written guidebook could.  It would take some time though.

Gather information: 1d20+15
13+15 = 28.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2010)

Lyn would aid the bard on her search. She seems way more able to convince people into talking and making the right question. "Lyn, Lyn Webber" he gave out his hand. "We weren't properly introduced as the drow lady had more urgency"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 3, 2010)

*Rebecca -- Sebastian is doing other things*

_"Lyn, Lyn Webber" he gave out his hand. "We weren't properly introduced as the drow lady had more urgency."_

Rebecca returned the handshake with a slight smile.  "Well since you gave me your name, I ought to give you mine.  Rebecca Ward Valentine.  You talk to the young ladies of the town, shouldn't be too hard as you ain't bad on the eyes, and I'll talk to the other half.  Between us we ought to find anything even mildly interesting."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 3, 2010)

*Trajan…*

For a moment his grip tightened on his axe then he nodded flipping the massive weapon in the air then holding it out toward Garl handle first.  “Good luck.”  He stated to Rebecca as she walked off.  The axe still offered Trajan kept his eyes on the back of the bard as she walked away with a small smile on his face.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2010)

"Well, yes. I guess we should try to figure out why are they so concerned about raiders... I mean, besides commerce I don't know what else would this town have... Oh, and we should look for an Inn too. I don't believe our friends will feel comfortable in that infirmary once the baby starts crying" said Lyn looking around to start his search with Rebecca.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2010)

*Veronica's chambers 
*"They are hardly causing trouble since their people were killed off, but it seems like there might be someone else out to get them--and then there's the appearance of these beasts. I haven't seen them myself but four creatures have been said to have been out and roaming the country side for the past week or so..." 

Maggie wriggled about in Elena's pocket as if she knew something or had seen something, it wasn't clear what. But the mouse was clearly bothered by something. 

Veronica grimaced, "What's that?" she asked. "That right there in your pocket?" 

*The Infirmary/Streets*
Going out into the city and searching proved harder than it would seem, Dee checked for traps and stuck close to the central area of town. She was less suspect because of her style of dress. 

Pellegri went to Sebastian and some of the others in the room, "Well--it looks like I need to go for a bit she said, they're calling me on my plane. Not sure what its about but I might get in trouble," she said. 

She made a little loop in the air and vanished. 

Cissinei grimaced at Lyn, "I guess I will stay here, hold the fort down and all--I think they might need help with Heather and I might be too noticeable in the streets. But please Lyn, take Saxton with you---just in case something goes wrong, I'll use a disguise spell on him so that he won't stand out," she waved her hand and Saxton instantly looked like a regular man. "Saxton..."

"I understand milady, I'll keep an eye on him." 

Cissinei smirked, "Thanks, can't have anything happening to you, Lyn--Elena's Dad was some kind of assassin and he worked for a Vampire, that means this whole town can't be trusted." 

Barbaneth cut in, "You're right, I don't know if Glenn's noticed, but this place is brimming with evil..." 

Garag had less luck in the city, perhaps it was the desert air or the fact that people just weren't used to his kind. But he didn't get much besides the fact that there were a lot of guards. Like groups of twelve marching in lines of six, side by side, through the streets. They seemed to be on a timer and passed every so often. 

The building itself was stone, the same colour as the desert land around it. Because of this, it made it hard to see any real holes in it. But there were a lot of doors, so many they guarded pairs of the door with just one person at times.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 3, 2010)

*Elena - Tower*

"Oh this? Hold on" she opened her backpack and took Maggie out carefully "Is my friend's pet. He was concerned I might not take things to well with you so he wanted to make sure I had some company. Is a magic rat, you know." she explained to Veronica. 

Maggie started squealing and jumping, pointing (yeah, pointing) at Veronica. These humans wouldn't understand her words so she instead tried to imitate a monster, then pointing at Veronica again. The Master had to be told about this!  She then stared at the ceiling and started sniffing in trance. 

Elena raised an eyebrow. "Well, that's new"


*Lyn - Streets*
Lyn stopped cold for a second. He felt a shiver running down his spine. It was Maggie... something important was going on with Elena. This he could tell. What was it? He concentrated. 

"What?" he mentally asked the rat. He hadn't tried this before but Maggie was trying to reach him.
_"Monsters!"_ she sent him the feeling of big creatures.... 
"Attacking?" he asked again a little confused.
_"No, light monsters" _she refered the last memories from before they were transported to this place. The Beast reaching up from the sewers into the sky  "_Not here... maybe outside_"

As vague as Maggie was trying to tell him, Lyn had the impression that the beasts might have followed them transported in that light. "Rebecca, I think we should find Dee... by any chances did you see some giant monster thing just before we were sent here? Maggie tells me they might be around"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2010)

Garag returned andd reported his findings, "This city is heavily guarded for such a small place.  Patrols make their way through the city on some sort of schedule.  12 or so in each, shouldn't be a problem if we need to do something about them, but if they are as organized as they appear to be anything that happens to them will be noticed soon."

"The structure itself is less guarded, forcing our way in shouldn't be hard, though I can't say what we'll find once we get inside."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 3, 2010)

_As vague as Maggie was trying to tell him, Lyn had the impression that the beasts might have followed them transported in that light. "Rebecca, I think we should find Dee... by any chances did you see some giant monster thing just before we were sent here? Maggie tells me they might be around"_

"Hmm?"  Rebecca turned away from the guard she was chatting up.  "Don't recall seeing anything like that.  Anyhow..." she turned back to the guard.  "...where were we?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2010)

*Veronica's Chambers*
She bent down to look the rat over, watching the creature carefully. She made a face that seemed like one of slight disgust, but she quickly covered it up. She placed her hands down on her hips and then said, "I see, though its odd that the thing is pointing at me..."

Something else caught the girl's ear, "You said that there was an Edith--your mother," Veronica smirked, "You're not really going to like this, but there's an Edith in the dungeon below the tower...Father mentioned a past with her though I never thought she might be his wife." 

Veronica gave a slight chuckle, "Our family seems to be...interesting to say the least."

*Streets*
The guard was engaged in this conversation with Rebecca, engrossed even. He didn't even notice when Lyn interrupted. 

Saxton told Lyn, "Those beasts we saw from the ship...they are more than likely the same ones Elena reported to you," he said. "Though there might be some information to ask around for then, rumours of the beasts should be at the forefront of the people's minds, you think?" 

Truth was, if Lyn had wanted to find Dee, she would not have wanted it that way. Considering that she was already pretty distraught looking she took advantage of her misfortune. Leaving behind all that she could afford and going in pretty much bare. She doused herself in water from a well, ripped her dress near the top and messed about in her hair. Then she proceeded to go up to one of the guarded doors, a little beat up and with a self inflicted cut. 

All that was left was to turn on the waterworks:

*Bluff:*
1d20+15 → [19,15] = (34)

Seeing a pretty woman crying, hurt, blabbering and with her breasts half hanging out must have worked. And what was more the stuttering confusion with which the guard let her into the tower to report the incident reminded Dee of the old days, when she was a little bit more roguish and she got away with it all of the time. She dried her eyes as she passed through to the inside of the tower and went about finding her way around. Even if she found Artalel, he wouldn't know who she was--they'd never met.

*Infirmary*
"Place is probably a bloody maze on the inside, there's no telling what it could be like..." Madeleine said. "We're going to have to be careful." 

Barbaneth whispered something to her.

"I mean you're going to have to be careful." 

Cissinei was with Heather, Glenn and Sebastian, trying to figure out if there was anything that she could do to help. She shook her head as she thumbed through her spell book, "I've never been much for this kind of stuff, Wizards aren't exactly healers..." she said. "Though if we could get some fresh water I can turn it into alcohol--so we can keep this sterile. The dust here makes me a bit uncomfortable." 
 
Holly was in the other room holding Poe and looking out the window, she didn't really understand what was going on but she had been told to sit out here. As she played with the cat, she noticed a bow that was with her father's things. She went over and took it out, the bow was as tall as her and didn't look like any other bow she'd seen. Yet when she tested it, it felt as natural as if it had always been hers.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2010)

"She was put where!?" Elena put trance-Maggie back in the bag. "He did that?" she was getting a -little- angry. "Is she ok? How did she come here? I... I must see her" Elena pleaded  Veronica.



((What about Rebecca's and Lyn's Gather information rolls?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2010)

((I don't see where Lyn rolled one, Rebbecca did, but you can't aid another if you split up like she suggested))

*Streets
*From talking with the guard and other people in town Rebbecca managed to gather a few things, though most of it pertained to the beasts that had destroyed the Arambulan capital city and murdered many of the people who had lived in and around it. 

The rumors flying about were that they had come from over the sea and they even had Artalel on edge. 

*Veronica's Chamber*
"She showed up like a three weeks ago, dropped right out of the sky. She really couldn't explain where she came from or how she had gotten here, but he'd had her placed in the dungeon when she was healed up. Apparently they had a bit of a bad past." 

Veronica shrugged, "I am not sure I can just take you down there--he'd be a little pissed to say the least."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2010)

soulnova said:


> He casts Eagle's splendor to aid him. He asks Garag and Cissy to follow him.... unless she wants to stay to behold blood and guts.
> GATHER INFORMATION 1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)



((not a great roll but... )) 

Elena looked quite distressed. "But... I mean, she's alright?... damn..." she walked around suddenly worried. "Can you at least send her a note?... how long is his meeting going to last?..." she didn't want to make things worse as they were with Artalel. He had tried to contact her the last time she was in Yervlas, but she had to make a choice, leave Boti or meet her father again. It had been one of the most difficult choice she had to make and now she wasn't sure she could do it again. "Maybe I can send her a note?"


----------



## materpillar (Feb 4, 2010)

Luemus and Iliana both felt a bit out of place.  Luemus wasn't much of a people person.   Not to mention that he found this city life distasteful.  He flew around with Lyn trying to not get in his way.

Iliana was a bit better off.  She stayed in the Infirmary, just outside wherever the Drow and her group were.  Iliana figured her presence wasn't really desired.  Being alone was exactly a new sensation.  She'll poke around for a fist or arm sized piece of wood and anything else interesting, while staying close to the group. (Take 20 on search if necessary)

Assuming she finds some Iliana will start carving into it.  Nothing in particular, more to kill time.
Craft (woodcarving) 
1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2010)

Lyn has limited success in his searches, finding someone to talk to about the entire ordeal. The people that he found and spoke with pretty much talked of sky beasts and the tightening of security around the fortress that Artalel had here. It seemed that the settlement was old, but ownership as far as Artalel was concerned was new. 

He also heard about council of the great Churches meeting soon...

*Veronica's Chamber*
She thought for a moment, "Well depends on what you mean by okay--she's a little beat up but that's just from her attempts to resist. The guards can be a little rough from time to time."

This didn't seem to bother her, nor did Veronica show much sympathy for what happened.
*
City Streets*
Since Luemus is taking a twenty, the results won't be immediate.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 4, 2010)

> City Streets
> Since Luemus is taking a twenty, the results won't be immediate.


((Luemus isn't doing anything but stalking Lyn.  Iliana's the one poking around, and she isn't poking were people are))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2010)

((I read it wrong, but still taking a 20 assumes you will fail and fail and try until you get it right--and finding wood in a Desert is not going to be easy at all. So  Iliana might take a while to find what she needs.)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 4, 2010)

_Cissinei was with Heather, Glenn and Sebastian, trying to figure out if there was anything that she could do to help. She shook her head as she thumbed through her spell book, "I've never been much for this kind of stuff, Wizards aren't exactly healers..." she said. "Though if we could get some fresh water I can turn it into alcohol--so we can keep this sterile. The dust here makes me a bit uncomfortable." _

Sebastian nodded, and went to find some containers.  "I've got Orisons for that."  He could easily create around 20 gallons of pure water with a single Orison, even in the desert.  An Endure Elements spell might help Heather with any heat induced stress too.

Meanwhile elsewhere, Rebecca bade farewell to the deliberately engrossed guard, and continued her walking and talking.  A tap on Lyn's shoulder.  "Cmon Red.  We've got more to see to.  Pub crawling next?"

She'd continue walking, a lioness stalking the streets for any important looking fellow who would go out of his way, and babble secrets to a pretty woman.  Being so militant must be terribly boring.  A pub is what she needed.  Someplace where they went to forget the stresses of the day.

Loose lips sink ships.  They also open roads.  And the best part was, she didn't have to tell falsehoods to do it.  She really was a wandering performer looking for gigs, no matter how involved the roadies were in saving the world.  Besides, Strat was getting antsy at not having been played in over what he thought to be a year.  That part was odd.  Very odd.

Should she find a pub, she'd ask permission to start playing, and then launch into a performance that was sure to set a few people's hearts on fire.

Perform Check
1d20+17
18+17 = 35


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2010)

Elena - Tower
Elena frowned and looked started to look for something to write in a paper. "Could you send this to her? I hope this will make her more 'cooperative' until I can work something out with him..." She wrote for a minute or two and gave the note to Veronica.

_"Edith, Dee and the others who were at the sewers got transported here too. Don't get yourself into trouble. I'll try to talk with him as soon as possible. Hang on. -Elena- "_

-----
Lyn - Pub/inn/Fun
Lyn had a wide smile on his face. He liked the idea on going for the bar. He will follow Rebecca but stay out of her "business" if she starts talking with someone else. No use to be the annoying little brother hanging around.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2010)

*Kurgan - Resting outside the hospital*
Kurgan worked patiently from his resting spot, one eye glancing at the people milling about the other fixed on his work.  Clanggedin didn't often leave him time idle, he doubted it would last long here.  Something about this place didn't sit right.

Until then, he was content to make sure his partner was as ready as he could be.

*Garag - Streets*
Garag paced nervously, struggling to keep his face from showing his impatience.  Dee had sent him on this 'scouting' mission and he had done what he could yet he was forced to wait and endure for her to return.  There were far too many guards about to make a reasonable fight against the city, if she had something specific to accomplish they should best be on it.

If she was merely hunting treasure there were far wealthier places than this that were guarded less.  Better to find one of those places, buy supplies here and move on to a more civilized location.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2010)

((Sebastian's got an App for that?)) 

*The Infirmary*
While Sebastian prepares to make it rain, Cissinei gathers the material component for her alcohol spell. She takes out some grape seeds and waits. While she waited she took a slight interest in this undead Cleric, she'd never seen such a thing before and while she waited for Sebastian's return she watched the new Cleric with some curiosity. Her former Necromancy training kind of made her suspicious of undead, especially intelligent undead she didn't know. 

When she saw Iliana searching for wood she sidled up to her, "What you looking for there?" she asked in a cheery tone. 

*Out*
Rebbeccafinds that this desert fortress doesn't have a pub, but there's an eatery of sorts that while small is packed with soldiers from around the city and the people who live there. It's standing room only and hardly any of that at all either. 

The waitress who's trying to squeeze through the crowd gladly tells Rebbecca she can go perform. 

But Rebbecca's performance goes off swimmingly and the crowd gives her a standing ovation, some of them because they are forced to but still some stand up and risk the loss of their chairs. 

*Veronica's Chambers *
Accepting the note, Veronica examined it for a long time. Reading over it as if she expected there to be some code somewhere in the wording. "I think I can give this to her," she said. "Where are you going?" 

*Streets*
If Garag were to look up, he would have seen Dee swinging herself down from a window and leaping over to an adjacent building. In a rush of noise, she clambered down onto the ground kicking up a small dust cloud. 

As she approached him she waved, "Hello there, find anything interesting?" she waved.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 6, 2010)

*The Infirmary*
When she saw Iliana searching for wood she sidled up to her, "What you looking for there?" she asked in a cheery tone.

Iliana stopped her search, and turned towards the newcomer. "Oh just some wood.  About this big."  Iliana showed Cissinei an approximate size with her hands.  "I'm rather decent at woodcarving.  There's nothing better for me to do.  Leaving the Infirmary would just be tempting fate, even if I'm fairly good at hiding my... condition.  Speaking of which."  Iliana sounds somehow exhausted as she returns to poking around.  "why are you so interested?  Are you just making sure I don't start causing trouble?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2010)

> Veronica's Chambers
> Accepting the note, Veronica examined it for a long time. Reading over it as if she expected there to be some code somewhere in the wording.



((hohoho, I was tempted to write "_I'll try to talk with him as soon as possible. That or use Lyn_." ...  KABOOM? But I thought she would read it anyway so...)) 

"Well... if he can't be reached until his meeting with the guild is over, I guess I'll head back with my people for the moment. I believe you will know perfectly where are we" she chuckled "...right there with the strange group of of humans, elves, drows, halforcs and a very strict dwarf. We are a walking quite a show, aren't we?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2010)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Trajan?*
> 
> For a moment his grip tightened on his axe then he nodded flipping the massive weapon in the air then holding it out toward Garl handle first.  ?Good luck.?  He stated to Rebecca as she walked off.  The axe still offered Trajan kept his eyes on the back of the bard as she walked away with a small smile on his face.



Garl grunted as he took the axe. It was of fine make, to be sure, but he had always felt odd fighting with a single axe. "It's of amazing make." He said, studying it. "Where'd you get it?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2010)

((Overly strict Dwarf   Some people just don't have a sense of proper form ))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Streets*
> If Garag were to look up, he would have seen Dee swinging herself down from a window and leaping over to an adjacent building. In a rush of noise, she clambered down onto the ground kicking up a small dust cloud.
> 
> As she approached him she waved, "Hello there, find anything interesting?" she waved.



If Garag was surprised by Dee's sudden appearance he didn't show it.  Nonetheless he reported his findings, "there are quite strict patrols in the city.  The groups are larger than I'd expect but probably not a problem in themselves if we run into them.  Rather disciplined timing though, if we do run afoul of them expect the whole city to know in short order.  The fortress itself is not as defended, forcing our way in should be easy enough, no idea what we'll find inside though."

He stops and shakes his head, "if you're just looking for treasure though, this place doesn't speak of wealth to me.  There are likely richer targets less defended than this.  Still such decisions are yours."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

*Veronica's Chambers*
She listened to Elena intently but her nod showed that her mind had wandered to somewhere else. Finally she let out a short answer, "Yes," she was quite for some time then and she added, "You may go back to them now if you would like." 

*The Infirmary*
"I didn't say that," Cissinei answered Iliana, "I was simply making small talk and wondering what you were trying to find. But I need to go help back in here..." Cissinei made her way back into the room where the others were. The water that had been set aside for her was simple enough to turn into alcohol that could be used to keep things sterile. 

*The Streets*
Dee shook her head, "It's not so much for the treasure, in fact its because of who is inside, not what...Elena mentioned her Father, if I am of the right understanding we can't totally trust him so I want to make sure that we can escape the place if need be...it looks like a bloody maze inside, it could be hard to get out."

There was a cry from somewhere across the town, somewhere on the wall of the city a man hollered down, "The beasts are back!" 

At first there didn't appear anything, then a huge dragonic looking creature swept overhead. It's wings slapping the air as it tore across the sky. If anyone had seen a Dragon, this creature could have been said to be substantially larger than any Dragon should have been. It moved over the city slowly as if searching the streets and then it made a second pass. 

Many of the people of the town are shaken and some of them run indoors screaming. As if to answer their cries the beast howls out, the sound more mournful than terrifying, like a dull baritone. It can be heard all over town and from the window of the Infirmary Barbaneth and Maddy watch, worried that things might get worse before they get better.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 8, 2010)

Elena- Tower

Elena could easily hear the beast's roar from there. "What the...?" she walked to the nearest window and saw the almost colossal creature. "Is that a dragon?" she took out Nusintia, the sword's holiness ready to strike. "What's the closest way to get where he is?" she asked Veronica in a hurry, she didn't really want to get lost in that maze of a city. 

-----

Lyn - Rebbeca's show

Lyn was applauding at Rebbeca's awesome performance. Damn, that woman was GOOD!- he thought very moved by the song. But then, people started to scream, giant thing roared and Lyn was invaded by a strange feeling, almost a call. He moved out to the street to behold the gigantic creature... he had seen it before at the mournlands. It was one of the beast that left flying... 

"Becky, we should start moving now~!" he called back at the bard. He will cast Mage Armor and Cat's Grace on him. "I wonder... can I burn that thing?"

((Can't roll knowledge arcana to know any immunities or vulnerabilities. ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

*Veronica's Chambers*
Veronica pointed, "That's one of the beasts that attacked some of the other cities," she said. "But there's no way to get to it...its in the sky," Veronica looked at her like she was crazy. 

"You realize that thing is, like, almost the size of the city." 

_Lyn can roll for it, but if its that big, chances are its very, very old._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2010)

((I think Soul was saying she can't roll 'cause she's at work.  Assuming Lyn's page on the wiki is up-to-date here's a roll:
1d20+15
15+15 = 30))

*Kurgan - Streets*
((Metallic or Chromatic dragon?  Or something else?))

Kurgan glanced up as the shadow passed overhead.  That... was big.  He liked big, big things didn't dance about and were easy to hit.  Even still that was larger than anything he fought before.  It would be a battle worthy of Clanggedin, though not one he was sure he'd return from fighting.


*Garag - Streets*
Garag looked up from Dee as the creature passed overhead, "what in the blazes is that?  Some sort of mutant flying kraganthian sandwurm?  What manner of land are we in that has beasts like that?"

He looked back to Dee, "we'd best find cover, hope the beast passes on.  If that thing decides to fight we wouldn't even be a snack for it."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 8, 2010)

After observing the beast, Glenn turned back to his belongings and began to put the upper half of his Armor back on. "Sabastian," he said as suited up, "I need you to stay with Heather. These fighters here are going to have their own healers available for taking care of their own, but you are the best we have for taking care of Heather. If something happens to you, they will be too concerned dealing with their own dead wounded to help us."

Glenn shoves his helmet into place, now having put on the rest of his adamantine armor. He unsheathed his adamantine blastard sword and held in his right hand but laid it back so that it was propped against his right shoulder. He reached into his bag one more time and pulled out the Magicite Crystal. "The Firery Souls of the men in the land of Aaron add fuel to the sun and make it burn brighter. When Skylark became big enough to carry me and gave me the ability to fly, am the arbitrator of their will. Because of my responsibility, back home my title is Lord of the Sun."

"I know from the story we heard back in the ruins that think Pelor probably played a role in sealing up these beasts in the past. Chances are that assessment is probably correct. Unfortunately, unless Pelor descends from the heavens to deliver us from evil, I am probably the best chance we have of sealing this beast."

Glenn walked out of the Infirmary. All the while trying to act cool. In reality he was sweating bullets under his helmet because he knew that if this beast didn't kill him Heather sure as hell would when she got the chance. He stops before he makes it outside and stashes the Magecite. Once he's spots the beast he takes a moment to scan the sky for the position of the sun as Skylark stands up.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 8, 2010)

((Thanks, I can't open Invisible Castle here. Sorry CTK I didn't miss-read your post. I was under the impression it had landed.))

Elena - Tower

"Well, that's why I would like to go down there. I can't do much here, I need to get to my friends and we can work something out. Lead the way!" she gave a last look at the window.  "Damn, he's big" she cursed turning around "I really need to get a flying mount like Glenn. Do you have any magic users among your people?" she asked Veronica.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2010)

*Garl, City-*

That," Garl said, a large grin spreading out over his face. "Is a big dragon." He tossed Trajan back his axe and put on his mask of blood. He'll try and find anyone else from the party. "Kharg-hark." He muttered as he ran. "Give me, lord One-Eye, the strength to fight this beast, to slay it in your name.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

((Spot checks are to see things that are hiding, the creature is pretty large and right above the city, so it shouldn't be too hard to see him...)) 

*Infirmary*
Madeleine slapped her hand to her face, "Where does he think he's going?" when she saw Glenn dashing out the door. 

"Don't know, but you stay put, they might need me to help shelter the people in the street," Barbaneth followed Glenn out and began to try and get people to take cover. 

The beast in the air above the city was huge and it moved fast, making big turns and sweeping motions. Cissinei yelled to Sebastian, "That's the thing from the hole in Kotir...it grew some apparently but its the same big Dragon looking thingy..." she sighed, "Lyn's out there..." 
 
Out in the street, Glenn could see that the sun was setting in the sky, it was almost to the horizon.
*
Veronica's Chambers*
  Veronicashook her head, "I'm not going out there with that thing and I'm not going to order any of the mages or other assassins to piss it off...if it supposedly leveled towns bigger than this, why would we want to cause it to turn its anger toward us?" 

*Lyn*
_All Lyn can tell is that the creature's not a dragon, it just looks similar._


----------



## soulnova (Feb 8, 2010)

Lyn - Streets

"heh, even if its not a dragon, I would like to see Trajan's face at this moment" he realized the sun was setting down. "We better find the others!" he told Rebecca as he went back to the infirmary.


Elena - Tower 

"If you are not going to attack it, then start preparing yourself to evacuate the civilians, and find somewhere safe to hide. I better hurry... unless you have other defense plan?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2010)

*Veronica's Chambers*
"I'm going to stay put, this tower is about as safe a place as any in this instance and the people out there aren't my responsibility. You're welcome to go back to your friends and check on them if the need be." 
*
Streets*
As Lyn heads back to the Infirmary he comes across crowds of people rushing through the streets, fighting to get home and screaming and carrying on.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 9, 2010)

_
"Becky, we should start moving now~!" he called back at the bard. He will cast Mage Armor and Cat's Grace on him. "I wonder... can I burn that thing?"
_

Rebecca stopped playing as the noise filled the air.  Her lip curled.  Strat made a strange noise.  It was almost a snarl.  "That punk..."  She managed to cram more condescension, disgust, and anger into two words than most people could muster in ten thousand years of furious political blogging.  "...ruining the show like that."

Bardic Knowledge:  1d20+14 
3+14 = 17.

Spot:  She looks around for a high, open vantage point.  Something accessible near the edges of town.
1d20+1
18+1 = 19



_"Sebastian," he said as suited up, "I need you to stay with Heather. These fighters here are going to have their own healers available for taking care of their own, but you are the best we have for taking care of Heather. If something happens to you, they will be too concerned dealing with their own dead and wounded to help us."_

The Cleric nodded.  "Don't pick any fights you don't need to Glenn.  We shouldn't attack it while it's so close to the town, unless we have no choice. You have other obligations too.  Nevertheless, if it comes to that, I'm going to call down the fire as best I can."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2010)

"They are your people" Elena gave a last look at Veronica before leaving. She would go as fast as she can back to the infirmary. 

-----

Lyn in the other hand just watched the beast, trying to see if there was any indication of attack as he went back to the party too.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 9, 2010)

*Luemus - Stalking Lyn*
Luemus didn't care for the look of that monster.  It was quite big and would be a hassle to kill if it got hostile.  Either way he continued to follow Lyn around.

Knowledge Nature
1d20+15
17+15 = 32


*The Infirmary*
"I didn't say that," Cissinei answered Iliana, "I was simply making small talk and wondering what you were trying to find. But I need to go help back in here..." 

Iliana immediately regretted her accusation and the girl retreated before Iliana could make amends.  Fortunately chaos bloomed outside before Iliana could beat herself up too much over it.  A moment later that paladin went rushing by.

_"The Firery Souls of the men in the land of Aaron add fuel to the sun and make it burn brighter. When Skylark became big enough to carry me and gave me the ability to fly, am the arbitrator of their will. Because of my responsibility, back home my title is Lord of the Sun."

"I know from the story we heard back in the ruins that think Pelor probably played a role in sealing up these beasts in the past. Chances are that assessment is probably correct. Unfortunately, unless Pelor descends from the heavens to deliver us from evil, I am probably the best chance we have of sealing this beast."_

Iliana turned and followed him out, more to sate her own curiosity then offer assistance.  "Are you actually planning on fighting that?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2010)

If Lyn is close enough, and see's Glenn he will try to stop him "Glenn, what the hell are you doing!? that thing is going to eat you like a snack! And you are tasty and crunchy with that armor!"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 9, 2010)

*Heather…*

“What the hell…”  Heather mumbles watching Glenn leave the room.  But, before she could say more another pain ripped across her.  A low groan escaped her as she clutched her stomach.

*
Trajan…*

“I got it from my father.”  He said watching the half-orc swing the weapon.  “It was my prize for defeating him.”  Trajan shrugged and chuckled.  “Not like he would be needing it anymore.”  That was when the creature showed.  For a moment he stood just watching the beast almost mesmerized by it’s flight then took back his axe with a nod.  As the paladin rushed by he moved to follow but decided he better stay at his self appointed post for the moment.  “Yell if you need me!”  He called before standing more alert near the door.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

*Veronica's Chambers*
Veronica seems unconcerned with Elena's claim that they were her people and says nothing as her sister leaves. 

*Streets*
 Rebbecca can easily see the beast above, but nothing of its appearance brings back anything about what the creature could be and what its doing there. Only Lyn and Cissinei saw the thing before hand back on the ship, which means that they have a vague idea of its origins, but not its purpose. The thing is flying, circling the town and the streets have cleared rapidly. Even most of the guards have sheltered somewhere. 

Lyn and Rebbecca run into Glenn, Garag and Dee out in the street, Barbaneth isn't too far off, helping the last of the people into a house. Elena arrives a little bit later to find them all. 

Madeleine leaves Heather's side to go out and see what's going on too. While Lyn protests with Glenn about going up to fight the thing she seems to get fed up, "Did anyone, oh I don't know, bother to detect evil on the creature?" 

She was breathing heavily as she stood in the middle of the streets shrugging as the creature howled overhead. 

*Infirmary*
In all the commotion and as everyone prepared to fight, Holly slips out to another room with the bow her father had brought back from Kotir and she makes her way out into the back alley behind the building.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 9, 2010)

"My range usually isn't that long. I suppose I'll try though. If I can detect it from here that means it has so much residual evil inside of it that it can felt from across a city." Glenn attempts using detect evil on the beast.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

*Streets*
"We've got a flying mount, flying carpet and a girl who can cast fly...we could just get up higher," Madeleine says. 

The initial detect evil finds nothing on the beast. 

Still from the side of the building, Glenn sees something else going up into the air. Holly and Poe on the magic carpet going up into the air. 

A second later Cissinei bursts outside, "Holly's taken Poe and the carpet.."

"What? Well make Poe bring it back down!" Madeleine says. 

"I can't," she said, "I can cast fly, but it will take a while..." 

Holly tells Poe, "Everything's okay, Kitty," as she takes the bow just like her mother taught her and aims it at the monster. Despite the bow being bigger than her, the string draws back almost too easily and she looses the first arrow at the thing. 

The arrow comes away with a bright glow and arcs through the air hitting the thing (cause there's a lot to hit). The creature turns to look at Holly and scoffs with a snorting laugh, then it goes toward the front of town and comes down from the skies to land outside. 

A tiny creature appears in front of Glenn, a fairy waving her arms and shouting in a familiar voice, "Stop, stop--that thing won't hurt her!" 

Seemingly out of breath it continues, "It knows who she is...the beast won't hurt her because they were sent here by the gods..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 9, 2010)

"Damn! Skylark!" Glenn called out to the creature and jumped on to his back. Skylark was already beginning pick up speed to take off. As they gain Altitude Glenn shifts his weight and plants his feet on the Griffin's back as they go up, "Try to get above the carpet or land on it!"

Ride check
15+15=30


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

Skylark barely fits on the carpet, but when he does land it scares Holly, she attempts to push the big creature off, "Get off! You're too big!" she says repeatedly. "You have your own wings!" she tells him. Poe walks over to Glenn and the mount and hops up on it, trying to get Holly to follow.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 9, 2010)

Glenn quickly jumps off Skylark and onto the carpet. He takes a moment to pick Holly up and places her on top of griffin and picks Holly up and shoves her on. "Hug Skylark tight now. Go!" 

Glenn says as he sends Skylark carrying Holly and Poe back down the Madeleine. Glenn tries to do what he can to make the carpet fly low west towards the sitting sun. While he's at it, he check Madeline's and prepares it fire if it isn't already. If he was going to have to fight the beast he would so with the sun at his back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

_The Bow on the carpet isn't Madeleine's its a long bow that Barbaneth found in Kotir. _

As Holly leaves she reaches out after the bow, "My bow!" she cries, "That's for me!" Skylark carries her back to the ground where Madeleine is. 

When Glenn tries to test the bow and use it, he finds he can't draw back the string and that somehow he just feels weaker when trying to use the bow. As if he's drained.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 9, 2010)

"What the hell is with this bow!" Glenn instructs the carpet to make a stop over Madeleine if possible. When he stops there he yells "Heads up!" and drops the bow off the side of the carpet and returns to focusing his attention on the beast. He has the carpet go back west and keeps an eye on the beast. For now he just needed to fly low on the carpet towards the sunset, and watch and see what the Beast was going to do."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

The beast is on the ground outside of town, Madeleine accepts the bow and when she inspects it, she can't seem to work it either. 

The small pixie creature follows Glenn, "Don't try and fight that thing...where are you going?" she asks. "Ugh, don't you know who this is...its me Pellegri--say something!" 

((Gonna be out for a while, give the others time to catch up))


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 9, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The beast is on the ground outside of town, Madeleine accepts the bow and when she inspects it, she can't seem to work it either.
> 
> The small pixie creature follows Glenn, "Don't try and fight that thing...where are you going?" she asks. "Ugh, don't you know who this is...its me Pellegri--say something!"
> 
> ((Gonna be out for a while, give the others time to catch up))



"Pellegri?" Glenn questioned, "You look different."

Glenn looks at the beast and says, "Everyone else is down there. Sebastian is in the building I just walked out of with Heather who is giving birth to my kid. If the beast decides to attack every one of them will be danger. It is a long shot, but I think I have a way to seal it, and it better than being completely defenseless. If you have a reason for me to not fight, you better start by telling me everything you know."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2010)

Elena rushed to the infirmary. "Sebastian, Is Heather alright? Are you alright?" she looked at angry drow giving birth.  Then she saw Holly and Glenn. "This is not good"

"Hey Luemus! let's go and look at the monster" Lyn was about to turn into a something but Elena got him first. 

"Wait, take me with you. We have to make sure Glenn doesn't do anything dangerous" Elena told the sorcerer.

"Fiiiineee....." Lyn will turn into a Giant Eagle, allowing him to cast vocal spells. "I think I can carry someone else. Rebecca? Cissy?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2010)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan hefts his large axe futilely, "I'd go, but I can't be holding on and swinging this.  Best bet would be to try and lure the thing away from the city, maybe it'll decide to go to ground?"

*Garag*
"Why are we trying to do anything with it?  Be sensible and get under cover like everyone else!  Standing here in the middle of the street isn't going to accomplish anything for anyone, and fighting that thing is suicide."  Garag growls with frustration, "if it starts attacking the city then we can see what we need to do."  Despite his words he stands his ground however.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2010)

"Was nobody listening to the pixie?!" Garl shouted suddenly. "It...she said that the beast wouldn't hurt the child, because she was special or something. Why? Why won't it hurt her? What's special about the child?" He shook his head. "Actually, never mind that. If it truly won't hurt her, then use the child as a shield. A creature of that size most likely has no attacks meant to hit a single target, if we all stay close to the child it might not attack."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2010)

*In the air with Glenn*
"I don't have time...I don't even know anything besides the fact that the thing is an agent of the gods and if you go out there he's going to obliterate you or something worse..." she said. "I'm going to talk to someone more reasonable!" 

In a blip Pellegri was gone. 

*Streets*
Barbaneth had to grab Madeleine at the mention of her daughter being used as a shield, "She's a little girl!" she screamed.

"Honey, calm down!" he held her back against his chest, even though she was kicking and moving her legs about.

"You're not going to do any such thing, she's only a child and she's already been placed in far more danger than need be..."

"It's okay mommy, the bow told me that it would be..." Holly said. 

Cissinei told Lyn, "I'll go with you, but we need to be careful. That thing is a little big for us to be just fighting like that." 

The little pixie appeared again, "You guys need to stop that Paladin! He's going to get himself killed  messing with that creature!" Then she added, "Don't look at me like that--its me Pellegri."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 9, 2010)

"Well, if it's an agent of the gods, maybe it's intelligent," Glenn instructed the carpet rise up to the creature's chest level and approach slowly. His Nimbus of light took over. He did not sense that the creature was evil earlier, but if it was good creature the nimbus would allow him to appear more benevolent  At a distance he called out loudly, "Your appearance has all of us a bit a bit startled. A celestial friend of mine says your a agent of the gods. Why are you here? Maybe my friends and I can help you?"

Diplomacy
15+26 = 41


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2010)

> Cissinei told Lyn, "I'll go with you, but we need to be careful. That thing is a little big for us to be just fighting like that."



"I'm going, I'm going" the eagle said a little upset. Lyn took fly and approached Glenn as he started to talk.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2010)

*In the Desert*
Glenn had to go over the gates and when he landed the creature watched him intently. As he landed and spoke out the beast scoffed,* "I am Draghignazzo, Guardian of the Skies...and I require no assistance from those that inherit this world..."*

Pellegri followed Lyn back to where the Paladin was too, gabbing away as they went, "He's too eager, he's going to get hurt and when the drow shoots out that little thing its going to grow up all sad and fatherless..." she paused, "Did you guys see me, they gave me a new me....they said I would need it and it would be because I was helping you---look there's Glenn."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2010)

"Holy shit, Pellegri?" Lyn-Eagle squeaked. "Well, i'll damned... if she needs a body it might very well mean we are in for a big fight"

Elena was more concerned with the huge beast than with Pellegri. "If that's one of the sealed beast then it means, its on our side... right Pellegri? I would hate the other way around"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2010)

Pellegri shrugged, "Look though, I can make myself bigger!" She grew to to a size slightly smaller than a gnome in a poof and then went back to pixie size. "Still not Maddy sized though." 

Draghignazzo raised his head and glanced down at the others, *"More..travelers...the matters I have to attend to are no concern of yours,"* he said.* "My kin and I rescued you from the sinking ruins and all of your concern with the matter is done."  *


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *In the Desert*
> Glenn had to go over the gates and when he landed the creature watched him intently. As he landed and spoke out the beast scoffed,* "I am Draghignazzo, Guardian of the Skies...and I require no assistance from those that inherit this world..."*



"Draghignazzo, I am Glenn from the Land of Aaron. As far as I can tell, the people of Aaron are likely from a different world. We have no tales of Draghignazzo the Guardian of the Skies. Could you tell me something about yourself? Would you in anyway be related to Bahamut for instance?"

Diplomacy
18+26 = 44


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2010)

Elena heard it clearly. "Lord Draghignazzo...." there was no other way to call him "May I ask for Lamosa and the church of Arambula? We were trying to to stop their wicked cult and... maybe the return of their god. I've heard you have -destroyed- other cities... was it for Arambula's?"

Lyn better pulled down. He wasn't going to be able to fly around for much time and if they were going to talk, it was better to stay in one place.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Elena heard it clearly. "Lord Draghignazzo...." there was no other way to call him "May I ask for Lamosa and the church of Arambula? We were trying to to stop their wicked cult and... maybe the return of their god. I've heard you have -destroyed- other cities... was it for Arambula's?"
> 
> Lyn better pulled down. He wasn't going to be able to fly around for much time and if they were going to talk, it was better to stay in one place.



Glenn shot Elena a glance. It was a reckless question in his opinion that didn't need to have been asked until they had a better idea of what they where dealing with. There would be no telling how the beast would react it to it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2010)

*In the Desert*
Draghignazzo scoffed, his huge eyes watching Glenn closely...

((just to give you an idea, Glenn's not quite as big as his eye...)) 

...*"I have no time to grant you history lessons nor do I have knowledge on the subject---its never been my concern as my origins mean little in the face of what there is to do. What is my concern is the destruction of the parasite that plagues this world..." *

When Elena asked of Lamosa and Arambula, the beast seemed confused as to who Lamosa was but about Arambula he seemed sure, *"My kin and I have seen the Arambulans scattering to the four winds...its only a matter of time before they are hunted and eviscerated,"* there was a pause. 

*"The child though, the child who shot at me, brave as she may be has much to learn. I come as a harbinger and a warning, if the child isn't taken to the place where ships don't fly and men don't walk she will bring ruin to your and yours. Her bearers are to see to her passage, as only they can. There she is to be trained and taught under the watchful eye of her guardians," *he started to take off into the air and the first beat of his huge wings nearly pushed all those who stood nearby down. 

"But where is the place you're talking about...we don't know it..." Cissinei yelled. 

He seemed to ignore her and turned instead to Glenn, *"Though your courtesy in offering help is appreciated, I shalln't have need for it. Those who intervene or interfere in these affairs will meet a similar end to that of the Aramabulans."*

((he hasn't flown off just yet))


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2010)

Feeling a bit more assure, Glenn began to reach back but thought better of it. "Before we went the sunken city we encountered and defeated the Arambulan known as Lenora, daughter of Lamosa. She had in her possession crystal she called Magicite. I carry it now. Can you tell me of it?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2010)

*"Magicite is a prison for wayward, half witted beings who thought themselves to be gods. Its location is supposed to be locked away, it was your bringing of one of the pieces into our chamber that alerted us to the dangers of the world and roused us." 
*


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2010)

"Lenora had some ritual devised where she was siphoning power from what she claimed was a dead god. When she plunged the Magicite into herself a being who called himself Dinza, Shepherd of Death came out. After we defeated Dinza and retrieved the Magicite it had lost it's power."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2010)

*"I know nothing of these beings you speak of, only that if there is any Magicite loosed into the world that I have much work to do," *the creature lifted himself up into the air on his wings and flew off across the desert toward the north.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2010)

"Well, that was quick" Lyn looked up at Glenn scratching his head. "What do we do now? Besides you going back to help Heather with the birth"

Elena watched as the beast left the city and headed north. "Well... he didn't gave us any other advice. Pellegri, did your -bosses- told you anything else?" she was rather worried. That was all of it? The beasts would clean these lands of the Arambula lot it seemed. "I need to speak with Sebastian, let's go back" .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2010)

Pellegri shrugged, "Well he did just tell you to take Holly somewhere, or that someone should take her somewhere. Maybe then you could check the Arambulan city?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2010)

"Let's head back." Glenn waited for everyone to get on the carpet for them to ride it back. When they get back Glenn talks to Madeline and the others about what he'd learned from the Dragon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 10, 2010)

*Town - Streets *
By the time that they made it back to town, the streets were still empty. Madeleine and Barbaneth was standing there with Holly between them. Holly had actually taken the bow back and was holding it tight like a doll. 

When it was explained to them Madeleine grimaced, "What does that mean? He didn't even tell you where that was?" 

"I told you that I had a feeling this would happen," Barbaneth said.

"Maybe the bow knows where it is?" Holly called out.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 10, 2010)

"You could try the land of Aaron." Glenn suggested, "They don't have airships in Aaron Aaron, and there are large parts of territory that still aren't inhabited by anyone at all. It would seem like the ideal place to me. We would need an airship to make the journey though, but it fits the description well."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

"I wonder though, if there is supposed to be someone to train her, where would we find that person in Aaron?" asked Barbaneth. "And then wouldn't we be trapped there after that?" 

"Also, it said Airships _can't_ go there or they _aren't_...it could point to somewhere else entirely..." Madeleine added. 

Pellegri shouted out, "To the Lie Barry!" she paused, "That's where you learn, right?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I wonder though, if there is supposed to be someone to train her, where would we find that person in Aaron?" asked Barbaneth. "And then wouldn't we be trapped there after that?"
> 
> "Also, it said Airships _can't_ go there or they _aren't_...it could point to somewhere else entirely..." Madeleine added.
> 
> Pellegri shouted out, "To the Lie Barry!" she paused, "That's where you learn, right?"



"It said that only you two could bring Holly where she needs to go. It doesn't look like we'll be able to help you. It also didn't specify between can't or aren't in regards to people and airships. It said _don't_ so I can only tell you that while there aren't any men or airships where you'll be going. I can't tell you if they are able to go there."

"The only other place I can think of like that besides Aaron are the Mournlands, but if you tried it chances are you'd be driven mad by mist. Maybe Pellegri is right, maybe you should go to the library.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

Dee stepped forward, "Pardon, loves----but you know I spent a lot of time having a chinwag with the engineers and workers from the ship," she had her hands up in a cautionary way. "They told me of a place where no one goes and airships can't fly, its some how-do-ya-do with the mountains around there...sounds like a pretty drab place, could be where you mean..."

"That's it Aunt Dee!" Holly yelled as if sure, "That's where the bow says we should go." 

"Is anyone else worried about the fact she's talking to the bow?" 

From inside of the infirmary there was a loud, piercing scream. Cissinei dashed out of the door, "Oh dear, this isn't quite the way I remember it being explained," she looked nauseous, "There's a lot of blood and other fun fluids...and I think something winked at me from inside of her...you know."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

"That's my cue!" Glenn rushed back inside the infirmary and begins shedding his armor. "Sorry about running out like that, but it turns out the big nasty dragon thing was really an emissary of the Gods brought to this world to exact holy vengeance upon the Arambulans by wiping them from the face of the world."

Once he's out of the top half of his suit he resumes his place by Heather's side, fully expecting to fully receive the savage beating he was beginning to wish the beast would have given him earlier.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

With a kiss on the cheek, Madeleine places Holly on the ground, "Stay out here, Mommy has to go do something," she followed Glenn back into the Infirmary. This time she tied her hair back and warned the Paladin, "You may think you've been _down there before_ and know it in and out, but trust me when I tell you that you're about to sail uncharted waters---things will be entirely different now."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

"You're right," He replied, "At this moment, at this second, I am completely unprepared and overwhelmed and I can't seem to wrap my head around any of it. Next to this, diplomacy with a gargantuan sized godly avenger who lays waist to cities is easy."

Glenn reached up to Heather's forehead with one hand to cast an energy reistance to heat spell on her held her hand with the other.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

Madeleine scrubs up in the alcohol provided by Cissinei, she goes down the the foot of the bed near Sebastian, commenting as she walks, "This is a bit different from this end." She glanced up toward Glenn, "You're going to need to coach her, keep her calm, comfort her---tell her to inhale deeply through the nose and exhale slowly out of the mouth," she said. 

"Well Sebastian, it looks like we don't have much time."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

"Come on love, breath deep threw your nose and slowly out your mouth," Glenn said as calmly as he could manage while trying to do his best to soothe her. While he's at it he casts endure elements on Heather to make her more comfortable.

(spell lasts 24 hours and temperature range effect is between -50 and 140F)


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

Lyn almost facepalmed. "Isn't it obvious?" he pointed at the bow "That thing is magical" he turned at Dee "As if you haven't heard Lars speaking.. I'm pretty sure there are magical swords that talk to the rightful owner" he patred Holly in the head.

Elena wasn't sure she should be inside with Heather. Cissy, Maddy, Glenn and Sebastian were already inside. She will stay silently in the door ready if they need an extra hand. 

If *Luemus* gets close by, Elena will start talking with him. "She's indeed my sister. That Veronica. But..." she sighed "They have my mother in the dungeon. I hope to speak with my father once the town comes back to normal. If he doesn't want her to cause trouble it... it would be the best we take her with us an leave as soon as possible."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 12, 2010)

Sebastian nodded.  He had a few tricks up his sleeve.  His player wasn't going to have him write much dialogue as births are one of those fundamentally icky things.  The Cleric had set out much of his healer's kit on a clean, accessible surface earlier, and filled containers of hot via Create Water/Heat Metal.  

Applicable Heal Checks for birth & Whatnot
1d20+19
18+19 = 37

1d20+19
12+19 = 31

*Rebecca*

The bard had followed Lyn, and caught much of what was said.  Electing to remain silent, she had felt it better to listen.  This Arambula thing...interesting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

"Yeah, but we could all hear Lars," said Dee, "I don't hear anything with this bow, maybe you have to be touching it." 
 
She walked over to Holly, "Come on dear, let me touch the bow," when she lays a hand on it, she senses nothing of it. She waited for a moment, "I feel like there's something happening---but its not talking." 

Dee stands back up, "Is it safe for her to have that?" Holly was hugging the bow back to her little chest now. 

*Inside the Infirmary*
Sooner than it would have been expected it seems, the baby is starting to emerge. As Kurgan had checked for earlier, the baby is proceeding normally. Sebastian is prepared deliver the child. 

Once the process starts, it seems to move along quick enough. Madeleine removed her ring and went to help Sebastian guiding the child out. 

>edited<


*Spoiler*: __ 



After much trying and much pain the baby was guided the rest of the way out. It was a little boy. But there was something wrong, the baby wasn't making any sound or moving and kicking around. By the look on Madeleine's face, Cissinei could tell something was wrong and she rushed over, "What? What is it?" 

_Sebastian can tell that the babies not breathing and anyone looking can see that the baby is just there lifeless looking. _


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2010)

Heather…

The pain was excruciating and Heather wanted to strangle Glenn every time he spoke, but she figured she would have the time later.  She groaned and moaned but never screamed as she birthed the baby.  For a moment she relaxed then her eyes widened.  “I don’t hear anything.  Shouldn’t we hear the baby?  What is wrong with her?  Glenn is everything okay?”  Heather asked clutching her husbands hand.


Trajan…

Standing by the door Trajan ignored what was going on inside as he looked over his axe and waited.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

*Infirmary*
Madeleine stood and washed her hands, putting her ring back on before going. "I'm going to go wait out in the street," she said in a flat tone. She exited the room and walked out, turning and walking away from the rest of the group, even those in the street without a word.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

Elena looked Maddy leaving. "..." she gave a quick glance inside the infirmary. -No good- She gulped... waiting.

Lyn didn't realized anything, he was playing with Holly and Maggie. "Do a barrel roll" he asked the rat... Maggie was a little bored with this playing. She wasn't part of a show pet. She was a kicking ass magic rat. She could kill cats, and dogs if she liked to. But, of course, people wouldn't like that so she kept playing with the little girl.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 12, 2010)

_Sebastian can tell that the babies not breathing and anyone looking can see that the baby is just there lifeless looking. _

There are times when it is best to not say anything at all.  That, thought Sebastian was one of those times.  

He tapped Glenn on the shoulder and gave him a dour look that would tell the Paladin everything he needed to know.  Sebastian hoped Heather wasn't looking.

Bluff check for passing a secret message to Glenn via a sort of inneundo:  1d20+4
3+4 = 7. 

_There's nothing I can do for the child...I'm sorry_

[This seems like a good point at which to epilogue the scene]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

"No..." she covered her mouth in disbelief. "There's..." but she cut it short. How could it be...?  The teleport did this? She couldn't believe what she was hearing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

((When Glenn replies to Sebastian however he will, its probably best if we skip over a lot of this and just go to a little later on in the day...))

*Restaurant* - Later that night 
There's a scarceness of people out in the establishment tonight, the beast above the city seems to have had a lingering effect. Of the party, those who would feel up for it are in the restaurant trying to work past what happened and to work up to what's to come...

There's another bard on the stage right now, drumming and reading sappy poems and the waitstaff is over abundant to the point that anything needed can be gotten in a more than timely fashion. 

Holly lays across her mothers lap napping and still hugging that same bow, Barbaneth is next to them and at the end of the table is Dee doing something she's not done in years now, drinking. Cissinei has resigned from spending the night in the restaurant as she's no hungry. 

Here and there, there's conversation but its light. Madeleine finally breaks the news to the others present, "It looks like this might be our last night with you all, really..." she says the words suddenly, as if she hasn't had time to process them.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

Elena barely lifted her head to hear Maddy. It was like she was far away. She left the table and sitted besides Dee. She motioned the bartender to bring her the same.

Lyn in the other hand had been... silent. He was sad, yes, but he had just know for a day about Heather's pregnancy. "Why do you say that Maddy?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

"These mountains Dee told us about where airships can't go...we have to take Holly there so she can be trained in whatever it is _they _need her for. I'm a little scared but at the same time it feels like...well it feels like if I go it's for a long time...but its not goodbye." 

"We're like family, really," Barbaneth said, "That's why it feels like that."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

When Glenn was given the news he went back Heather, explained it as best he could, and wept openly for a long time. For now, he just wanted to be Heather's side where he sat in somber silence with their son's face etched into his mind.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

Suddenly the restaurants few patrons came alive with a rush of sound, people gasped in awe as the door was slung open and a moderately tall man with what seemed to be an intentional level of stubble on his chin and dark, commanding eyes stepped into view. People stared in some cases and others tried to avert their eyes. 

A woman, who looked to be of a more promiscuous persuasion rushed up, "Artalel! Care to..." before she could finish, he'd shoved her in the face so that he could walk past her. 

"Out of my way, filthy whore--" there was an elegant cadence in his voice, it was as if his guard detail was in step with the rhythm of his words. He ambled over to the bar and came to a stop right behind Elena and Dee. 

"Elena, I had heard you were in town, I see that you came in contact with Veronica," he said leaning down on the bar at her side with one hand on the side of his hip.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

*Elena*
Elena had almost jumped from her seat with Artalel's first uttered word. She saw him getting close and she felt a rush of adrenaline. She gave a quick glance to Luemus, Sebastian and Lyn, as if she was trying to... warn them? ask for help? "Yes, I talked to her" was the first thing it came to her mind. Part of her wanted to... hit him? look for answers? but it was best not to do that at this moment. "You have Edith. I wish to take her with me. We are leaving soon, and I doubt she's any use for you here" she said directly but wanted to add "DAD" at the end of the sentece. She refrain herself. It pained her. She wanted to scream at him, to cry. The matter of the baby had left her so emotional but she was trying hard not to show such emotions.

*Lyn*
Lyn straighten up in his seat at the mention of the name. He looked at the man closely. He had never actually seen him, just heard of him for Elena. Lyn took Maggie and put her inside his clothes. He smelled trouble.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

Rubbing his hand up through his beard, Artalel addressed her, "When you were in Yervalds with the Vampire...you left when I requested to see you," he said. "Would you expect my reaction to seeing you here be one of ecstatic joy?" there was a pause. 

"This land is on the brink of war, the Temples are meeting to decide the fate of what comes next---its is always at the moments of utmost distress that you seem to reappear, why is that?" 

His voice was never raised and he remained calm.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2010)

Heather…

At Glenn’s words, Heather rolled over her back to him.  Silent tears ran down her face but no sound uttered from her.



Trajan…

He sat silently in the shop with the others drinking his ale as he watched the things going on.  He knew no sorrow for what happened as he didn’t know the people they were caught up with nor was he the type to get involved in those situations.  But, he had to admit he was a bit intrigued by the man that just showed up.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

"It was complicated" she couldn't face him directly. She looked to the right, as if she didn't gave it much importance. Pelor knew it was the other way around. "Had to choose between following -her- orders or my conscience" she tried to put it as simple as possible. Yes, it had been for the best. She wouldn't have been able to sleep otherwise. She looked back at him again, now more confident. "The reason of my appearance... we don't really know. We were transported here by some kind of magic. We were with Edith but somehow it took us longer to appear here"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

"About a month back, the Arambulans tried to hand me a list of targets they needed etched out, your name was on it..." he told her. "Your mother though, she was found wandering the Desert and is only locked up because she seemed to think it would be smart to attack me," Artalel said. 

He walked around to the side of the chairs, the room returned to normal slowly. Carefully he took his sword and gear down and placed them on the bar and took a seat. It seemed as if he had no issue with being like this in front of everyone.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

She couldn't hold back to smile when she heard her name was on the list. She was almost proud of it. "Well, we have been... a thorn on their side for a while. I believe you certainly understand what motivates me..." she felt suddenly better now "... specially when I'm out to fight devils, demons and ..._other things_" she was sure he would know about Dis. She put Nusintia in the table too and sat besides her "Can you blame her? You told her I was dead. You told *me* she was dead. Heh, and I didn't even tell her the whole thing about Stainroad..." she left the words linger for a couple of seconds "I hoped you could... clear that up for me. I never... got to grasp what was the whole thing with Boti and the Silver Roses... and you"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

"That's all water under the bridge," Artalel said, "But you must know that the meeting that is about to be held requires my attendance. I will release your mother in the morning, but I just came to see if the rumors here were true."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2010)

Kunoichirule said:


> Heather?
> 
> At Glenn?s words, Heather rolled over her back to him.  Silent tears ran down her face but no sound uttered from her.



After a while, Glenn got up laid down next to Heather on whatever sliver of a cot she could afford him. He resisted the urge to wrap an arm around her and placed a hand on her shoulder instead. He wanted to be her right now, but because of her silence he was worried she might not feel the same way.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "That's all water under the bridge," Artalel said, "But you must know that the meeting that is about to be held requires my attendance. I will release your mother in the morning, but I just came to see if the rumors here were true."



"I see...thank you" she said a little worried for Edith "I really doubt I'll come back, but I guess if you ever want to find me, just follow the trial of havoc" she took Nusintia back on her belt. "I never got my contract back" she said just about to go back to the party "I believe Boti still has it." she looked at him hoping he would know something about it.


Lyn in the other hand had left Elena to talk to her Father. It was best to stay out of family business. He moved to be around Trajan and Garl, just to find out... they suddenly didn't appear so tall now. He slowly raised and eyebrow and looked at his feet. His clothes felt tight.... too tight and he hadn't realized for all the fuzz about the baby-beast-babydead. "I just grew up" his voice seemed...off.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2010)

*Heather…*

When Glenn touched Heather’s shoulder she froze, her body tensing at the contact.  For a moment a soft moan issued from her as she warred with herself.  But, eventually the softer side of the drow won and in a flash she rolled over and buried her face against his chest.  Heather remained silent but the front of Glenn was drenched with her tears.

((actually rolled for her reaction.))

*Trajan…*

Raising an eyebrow at Lynn, Trajan chuckled.  “Thought you did that before.  When you bedded the girl!”  He roared with laughter, not realizing the significance of the situation.  “Let me buy you a round then!”  Holding up his mug he signaled to the waitress to bring the three of them another round while his laughter still carried.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2010)

*Lyn*
"Well, I was grown when I ... ehem... but I just grew up like a whole foot!" he said patting his own head. "Hey, Cissy, did you see?" he tried to cheer up the girl before sitting with Trajan. "Uhm... if we actually grew a year... that means I'm... 19? Hah! Elena is on her twenties!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

He seemed to be bothered with answering and ignored Lyn and the others, "It's not as if I know what she had planned or where she was trying to go with her plans," Artalel said as he stood to leave the room. 

Madeleine got to her feet, "Now wait just a minute," she was careful to move Holly to the side, "You mean to tell me that you've not seen your daughter in over a year and this is the longest you care to speak with her," there was some slight frustration in her voice. 

"You don't know how bloody lucky you are to have reared a girl like this..." 

Artalel stood beside the bar for a moment longer before affixing his weapons to his belt and waving his guard off, "Half Elves...particularly noticeable because of their lack of control over Human emotions--I haven't got a word to say to you girl." He walked toward her and stepped right around her and headed on to the door, stopping right at the threshold, "Farewell...Elena." 

Barbaneth was holding Holly but fuming, he wanted to say something but held his tongue.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2010)

*Elena*
"I understand" She saw him leave and didn't push beyond that. 
"You and Veronica take care" she answered to his farewell with a half smile, not leaving her seat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

"You know he's...not exactly a good person, right?" Barbaneth asked Elena, "He seems more or less like he doesn't kill needlessly, but he kills for profit and profit alone." 

_In the bar at that moment, another who possesses a skill set specific to killing waits and watches the party, he's seen all that's come to pass up to this point, with Artalel and Elena and the ensuing comments... _


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2010)

Elena stared at the door for a couple of seconds nodding slowly and then turned to Barbaneth. "I know, that's why I can't stay here. I would have to..." she stopped there, she didn't want to even think about it, not now. "He was different... Or at least that's how he raised me" there were some tears and her eyes had suddenly turn a little red, but still she wore a smile. "It's... over. It's finally over"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

As Elena left, she bumped Pellegri who was standing in the door watching. At her full height, Pellegri was about two and a half feet tall, still not tall enough to be easily seen. "Umph! You kicked me Elena!" she yelled. 

Dee finished off Elena's drink and her own, "I swear, everyone's darting around this town making a huge fuss over something I honestly can't be bothered to understand right now because I'm sauced up..." she got to her feet and walked to the door after Elena, "Where are you going?" she yelled. She went and followed her out.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Sarah*

Sarah wore clothes where very well suited for the desert, if not so much for herself. She preferred more temperate and humid environments than could be found in a desert. Any weapons she wore where concealed by her clothing, but could be called upon at moment's notice. Her face was not the kind that stood out much and her physical emotional responses where mostly passive. 

What had piqued her interests piqued at the moment was this woman who appeared to be Artalel's daughter. Sarah had long admired Artalel from afar, but had never found a way to gain his attention. Veronica on the other hand had made it on the list of people Sarah would one day like to kill for. Veronica saw little value in the Ninja's tallents and was holding her back. Being held back meant that Artalel's gaze would never fall on her.

This Elena on the other hand, provided an opportunity. A plan was beginning to form in her mind. She knew that if she left she would be marked as a deserter, but that notification probably wouldn't make it any higher than Veronica. If Elena and those who traveled with her where marked for assassination by a powerful group, and if she where travel with them for long enough, eventually she would be marked for assassination as well. Finaly, when word gets around that the new assassination target in Elena's group being a former guild assassin who deserted around the time Elena left the city Artalel would have to take notice of her.

For now though, her plan was already in Jeopardy, she needed to follow Elena and make sure she didn't do anything stupid. Even if that mean she would have to stop Elena herself.

Slipping out her seat at the bar, Sarah walked calmly to the door. Once she was just around the corner of the doorway, she brought both of her hands together. Her ring and index fingers where bent down with her left hand over her right. Her index and middle fingers pointed strait up. And her thumbs where intertwined. In an instant she vanish, having turned herself invisible as she began to quietly stalk Elena. As she moves she looks for a higher ledge up to 30 feet off ground level that she can jump up to.

(( Using the Enduring Kai feat, Ghost Step lasts for up to 2 rounds instead one 1

Move Silently
17+14=31))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

*((we should probably just retcon it like Elena left)) *

Outside, Dee slumped down against the wall with her legs out in front of her. She sat there for a moment, "Don't feel like chasing the girl." 

Cissinei headed into the restaurant, passing a woman on the way in. Cissinei wouldn't notice her other than the fact that there was someone there. She walked over to where Lyn and the others were still sitting and took a seat of her own, "Sorry I wasn't here before," she said before she kissed Lyn's cheek. She took a seat, "This might be horribly abrupt to say, but has anyone noticed how...well we're different? I mean Lyn's taller and well..." she looked down at her breasts, "These don't even fit in my shirt anymore----and its not just that, my hair has been cut...someone cleaned my nails and clothes. We obviously ate, we are still here and well I did a little digging and found something---"

With this pause she stood up and pointed back out into the street, "According the the calender at the library we were only gone for a couple of weeks...but its obvious our bodies were gone longer..."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2010)

Elena came back, she had just gone out to see Artalel leave, nothing more. She felt so relieved and went back to sit besides Dee.  "Sorry Pellegri, your body is nice" she gave a small smile.


Lyn
"Well, I thought it was obvious Cissy" he said raising his beer "A baby doesn't grow in two weeks, and I guess it takes longer than 9 months to develop a half-elf" he said the last part with some respect. That was a touchy subject right now. "I say we were gone for almost a year"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

"You're not understanding me, we weren't gone for a year...our bodies aged a year, we've been gone for about two weeks..." Cissinei said. 

"That sounds like a feat no mortal could have enacted," Barbaneth said. 

Pellegri didn't notice Sarah either, but she spoke to Elena as she came back in, "Thank you, I was hiding from that man. He seemed scary."


----------



## materpillar (Feb 13, 2010)

*In the Bar*
Luemus was still hanging out in his bird form.  Much of the party had been pushed back into another touchy mood, and Luemus was smart enough to know his comments usually weren't appreciated.  The elf was rather indifferent to the lose of the child.  He'd been through a small war, the lose of one life didn't strike him as particularly troubling.

He simply sat around, preferably on someone's shoulder (Elena's?) and enjoyed the banter in the room.  He found he was enjoying gossip and digging into other's personal lives quite a bit.  Also, in a shocking turn of events Luemus found he had a keen dislike of Elena's father.


Listen Check for Sarah the Stalker because you know I love spamming dice
13+19 = 32


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarah breathed a silent sigh of relief when she realized Elena wasn't running off on her own.

Now as as good as time as any to make her move though.

(( Move Silently 15+14=29 ))

While still invisible, Sarah walked up behind Elena she placed one hand on the hilt of of any weapon Elena might try to draw and used her other arm to hug Elena from behind. At that point she became visible again and said, "My my, I didn't realize how strong you are until! So honest with your feelings too. Your much nicer than Veronica."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2010)

((  do you realize that touching Nusintia is like groping her boobs?? ))

Elen turned around the moment she felt the woman's hand on the belt. And then again, *someone was hugging her*... a stranger. She let go a punch to whoever had the guts to even think that was just fine.


((I'll post the attack roll when I get home ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

Pellegri cried out, "You're killing her!" not really understanding what happened if someone was hugged too tightly. 

Cissinei, Dee, Maddy and Barbaneth just stared with some aversion, knowing what would come of this wouldn't be good.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

Initiative 14+4 = 18

HP: 35
AC: 19 = +4 dex +4 wis +1
Touch: 19
Flatfooted: 15

Sarah is going to take a 5 foot step back her first turn and say, "Oh my, that's no good." And then she'll bring her hands together and turn herself invisible again.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2010)

"What the hell!" she finally complained. Her body had reacted on her own. "Who are you?" she demanded and answer.


Lyn got up rather surprised too. "What? What?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

"I work for your sister," Sarah's invisible voice replied.

While still invisible she speed climbed up a wall and landed in the rafters several feet up. "But your sister is holding me back. She just doesn't like me. She doesn't appreciate my talents. Your sister is holding me under the glass ceiling, and so the best way for me to move up is to skip town and gain notoriety outside the guild."

"I don't expect people of your caliber to bring someone like me along unless I am able to prove my worth to you first. What better way to do that then to play Artalel's long lost daughter. If your even close to being as skilled a Veronica this should be interesting. I'm not going to attack you directly, but I am going to make it so you can't fight back. So what do you say. If I pull it off will you let me join?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2010)

*Elena
*
"Let me get this straight" Elena said as she was lecturing a child. "You want to attack me to see if I'll allow you to come with us?" she shook her head in disbelief. "You really don't have a clue about how we work, do you? I don't like at all what my father and Veronica do here... I certainly wont like you if you do something similar."

"If you are so interested, let me tell you one thing. We are not your regular group of adventurers. We are going to face sometimes impossible odds AND pull it off. We do it because is the right thing to do and if we don't, good people die. Is exactly the opposite you are doing with my father" she looked up, as from the voice was coming from. 

"Either way, is not my call. We have already a very diverse group trying to get along as we are are now" she hold out Nusintia "Besides, you attack me or any of my friends here and I will make sure you don't see the next dawn" she warned very calm. 

That was at least something Elena and Artalel shared. _Cross them and you will regret it_. 



*Lyn *
He coulnd't see anything up there. So he started to try to walk slowly towards the part of the ceiling where the voice came from. If things got serious, he would kill it with fire.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 13, 2010)

*Luemus*
Spot Check
1d20+19 → [18,19] = (37)

Luemus can see nonmoving invisible objects.  

Luemus flew up to the rafters next to their new ninja friend and let out a screech


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

"I can handle that," Sarah said before she dropped down behind Lyn and hugged him. "Who's your friend here? He's a jumpy one."

Sarah doesn't become visible again until after she has him.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2010)

"What's with all the hugs?" he said a little surprised trying to get away. Cissy will get mad. He was sure of it. "Well, look, we have many races here... a drow, a half-orc and even a half-ogre with us. You don't choose your uprising, but you got to choose what do you do in life. Assassins are a big *No-No* in the book" he put it bluntly.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 13, 2010)

Sebastian watched the "antics" with distaste.  He wasn't in a very good mood at all having done the "cleanup" while Glenn had spent time with Heather.  Artalel hadn't bothered him in the least.  Or, he hadn't given much thought to it.  Which is just as well because he had dealt with the Grey Rose Guild before (See Ginny's Epilogue).  That story however, had been told another time.

The Cleric's expression remained one of sullen anger.  

_"You're not understanding me, we weren't gone for a year...our bodies aged a year, we've been gone for about two weeks..." Cissinei said.
_
Sebastian suddenly stood up and brought his fist down on the table with a loud THUMP that rattled dinnerware.  "Light blast it Cissinei..." he exclaimed.  "...a entire year of aging compressed into two weeks?!"  He sat down slowly, looking embarassed and defeated.  "And that really explains it all...all of it.  We've been robbed."

Rebecca had kept mostly quiet.  Up until the point where the Ninja dropped out of nowhere and groped Lyn.  "You know..." she began.  "I don't quite think Red (Lyn) has gotten drunk enough for you to try and have your way with him just yet."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2010)

Elena sighed but still didn't let her guard down. "You just don't go romping around hugging people left and right..."

_"Believe me I know!"_ Lyn added.

Elena shook her head "I can't vouch for you. Ask the rest about joining. I wash my hands from this"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2010)

"Choice," Sarah scoffed and continued in cheerful tone, "if you call being a young orphan, taken raised by a clan of elite assassins, with no opportunity to express emotions, and no choice but to kill every poor bastard the clan wants to dead a choice. The first real choice I made was when I killed the bastards who trained me and finally got a choice in life."

"The assassins guild isn't nearly as bad by comparison. At least here I get to express myself and I only take the contracts on the bad guys who have it coming. That's part of the reason why Veronica's holding me down. She thinks if she leaves me with crappy jobs I'll break down one of these days and violate my buddy sense of morality."

Despite everything she was saying she still had a smile on her face at the end.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2010)

Elena wasn't sure if she was saying the truth but this young woman just seemed... too unstable. The words and the smile just didn't go along. 
"Well, that's where you are wrong then" Elena moved along the tables. "As long as you are working with them, it WILL break you" she was completely sure about it. "That's the reason why I had to refuse to follow an evil bitch's orders so I could see my father again. I knew that sooner or later things would start getting grayer and grayer until it made no difference"

"You want to come along, then you have to convince them, not me"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 14, 2010)

_"Choice," Sarah scoffed and continued in cheerful tone, "if you call being a young orphan, taken raised by a clan of elite assassins, with no opportunity to express emotions, and no choice but to kill every poor bastard the clan wants to dead a choice. The first real choice I made was when I killed the bastards who trained me and finally got a choice in life."_

Rebecca suddenly seemed to be holding a lute that had appeared out of nowhere (Summon Instrument).  She plucked at the strings a bit while speaking in an almost singsong voice.  It almost sounds like the opening to _Dust in the Wind_.
_
Spare us all, your tale of woe & triumph o'er adversity
We're not drunk, enough to listen to your inanity..._

The bard abruptly stopped playing, and the lute she was holding disappeared into thin air.  "Point is.  These people here, from the Cleric over there, to the woman over there..." she gestured to Dee, "...and Elena, are a bit of a tight knit group who don't seem in much of a mood for shenanigans tonight.  I don't think telling tales of woe will make you any friends among them.  If you wanna get out of this dump, say it.  I could use a roadie myself."

Sebastian looked up from where he was sitting.  "Careful with that.  She might end up eaten by a Grue."

Rebecca blinked.  "Eh?  What does that have to do with anything?"

"Long story" replied the Cleric.  "I have bad luck with subordinates."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

"I would advise you to keep your hands off the Sorcerer," as she spoke there was a mist from her breath, like it was chilled, her eyes narrowed, "There could be trouble if you don't," she added. 

Pellegri screamed out, "Why is everyone so frantic...its so busy down here, you all just need to stop it! Stop it! Stop it! Stop it!" 

The whole room was staring at the group now, the bartender had stopped and the other patrons and wait staff just glared. 

"All this yelling is killing my buzz, you'd all do well to keep it down..." Dee said in the silence.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2010)

Elena sighed deeply and sat near Dee without saying anymore. Lyn tried desperately to get away from the ninja. "You should listen to her... both of her. Cissy and Rebecca" he assured.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2010)

"So, your saying, your sister is my '_evil bitch_'. Well as long as your saying it and that's fine. You say your opinion doesn't matter, but you are the soul reason why Artalel didn't accept the contract on the whole lot of you. The only reason why your still alive is because the guild assassins was because the other guards you met at the gate wheren't told to be looking for you and because you talked to Veronica first."

"Artalel may not have accepted the contracts, but chances are there are several guild members who handled the contracts before they made it Artalel, and there are several guild members who are partial to free lance work when they can arrange to do so secretly. Nothing beats working tax free after all."

"The way I see it, you could use an insider like me who can keep an eye out for guild assassins. The way we tend to operate is we stalk our prey quietly looking almost like anyone else and attack when their most vulnerable. I sure hope everyone's here right now. If there is anyone in a particularly vulnerable position right now, they might not hesitate to attack."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2010)

There's was a faint smile when she heard the first part but then when she got to the 'vulnerable' part, Elena turned at Sebastian and Dee. "Heather and Glenn?" she asked suddenly to them.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2010)

"I wouldn't know anything about it if they where, but it's rarely a good idea for anyone to be alone in a city full of assassins. A lot of the world right now is a sea of darkness with a few shinning points of light. Right now you might think your in one of those places of light, but actually your in a den of killers. Everyone here either kills or profits from killing in some way. It isn't _safe_ for anyone to be alone here."

"As for me, I have far more to gain by traveling with you and living by your rules than I'll ever gain here. Let's check on your friends shall we?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 14, 2010)

Sebastian frowned.  It was one of those you've-just-touched-a-nerve-frowns.  He spoke in a low, controlled voice "Be very careful about what you insinuate..._girl_."  He stood up and leaned over the table, "I could just as easily interpret that as a threat.  I certainly hope, for your sake..."

The cleric scowled  "...that this talk of our friends being _vulnerable_ was merely foolish talk.  I like your idea of going to check up on them.  Either way, you'd best pray to all the gods you know or don't know that no harm befalls them.  Else I promise you that..."  He left that last part hanging in the air, unspoken.  The Cleric seemed quite earnest, as earnest as a mace splitting someone's skull.  

Good and nice are not always the same thing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

That tone in Sebastian's voice sobered Dee up quickly, some of the others in the place seemed to notice it too and pretty much anyone who didn't work there fled out in a small rush of feet over the wood floor. 

Dee climbed off of her stool, "Listen here lass, you want to be thinking a bit before you go sprouting off at the mouth round this one," she pointed to Sebastian and then took her hand back down to one of the blades at her side, "But if it's a scuffle you want, well--I'm not Elena and I've gutted unsuspecting men over less than this..." 

"You'll all hand in the gallows for this..." Veronica was at the door now, "Maybe not my sister and the child, but Artalel would have the rest of you killed for even bringing this level of threat into his city." She was halfway looking at them, leaning against the door frame with her back and halfway staring at the door frame. 

"I'm warning you, one time, this town's laws don't permit fighting and you're scaring the people who have already dealt with enough today, you want to stop this before Father and the Elite Guard come put you down themselves..."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2010)

"We are not going to fight here, if that's what you think, Veronica. We talk things through, usually..." she got up and put a hand on Sebastian's shoulder. "Let's go to find Glenn and Heather. Either way I knew we couldn't stay here for long" she motioned the others. 

"We don't want any trouble" Lyn showed his empty hands as a sign of peace. -because I would level this stupid city- "C'mon Cissy, I at least agree we should keep 'debating' here"


----------



## materpillar (Feb 14, 2010)

*Bar*
Luemus swooped down from the rafters after Elena.  It had been tempting to throw lots of flashy, explosive spells in the assassins face.  Maybe a little too tempting.

*Outside Glenn/Heather's Room*
Iliana stood next to the door completely unmoving.  She was just letting her mind wander.  She'd managed staying sane in a coffin for quite a few years.  Standing outside a doorway for a few hours was child's play


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kurgan - Bar*
Kurgan looked up from his silent contemplation at Veronica's words and spoke, "a city of stinkin' assassins that's already threatened to kill us more than once and you think I'm for caring about your laws?"  He snorts loudly and dismissively.

"We're going to go and check on our friends now, they've had a bad enough day already.  You don't want a fight, fine.  _Stay out of our way._"  In truth a fight would probably make him feel better, and it's not like this city wasn't rife with evil enough to make it worth it, but they had bigger concerns ahead of them.


*Garag - Bar*
Garag kept silent during the ninja's appearance and Veronica's warning.  He tensed slightly wondering if a fight was coming but otherwise kept to himself.  If Dee wanted a fight she would let him know.  Assassins didn't worry him, poisons were nothing new to the arena and a keen eye was needed to survive there anyway.

Still, best to keep an eye open, it wouldn't do for Dee to be killed while she had a contract, it's doubtful his master would approve of that.

((Garag's spot is +15, at this point he's wary and on guard for any surprises))


----------



## Kuno (Feb 14, 2010)

Trajan…

No words escaped him as he watched what happened.  Trajan knew he wasn’t smart enough to add to the conversation but when he saw Dee stand he gulped down the last of his ale and stood also, his hand not on his axe but ready if he need be.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sarah moves back to her seat, "Why Lady Veronica, I was just giving Lord Artalel's daughter and her friends some advice. Since Artalel doubtlessly turned down the contract on his own daughter and her friends chances are someone else has. They need to be on their guard for that sort of thing."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

Madeleine hefted Holly up in her arms, "I've actually got something to do besides standing here and having a little pissing contest with you all," she said, "Gotta prepare for the morning..." it was a good guess she meant to prepare for them to leave in the morning. 

Barbaneth rose, glanced at the others in the room and nodded, "I don't have any need to start trouble here, I will see to it that Glenn and Heather are safe and then I will turn in for the night." 

Veronica let them pass by her and on out in the street. When they were gone, she pulled something into the door way, it was large to the point that at first glance it didn't seem clear what it was. 

Moments later it became clear. Veronica carried a sword, almost her height and almost as wide as her body itself. "It's probably best you all take your friend's lead and leave for this establishment for the night--" said Veronica.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2010)

Garl laughed slightly at the sight of Veronica's sword. "Such a little girl." He muttered to himself. "And such a big sword."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

Veronica scoffed, "No one wants to work for the Arambula church, they're being hunted to the death now and it would seem that being near them could get you killed." She hefted the sword up and placed it into her back holster. 

"I think the Lady is right," said the bartender, "We're closed for the night." 

Dee put her sword away, "I know that phrase, 'you don't have to go home, but you can't stay here'," she said. 

Veronica left, taking Sarah with her and the party returned to the Infirmary. The rest of the night passed without incident and the city remained quiet until the early morning. Barbaneth, Holly and Madeleine awoke to finish packing their things and preparing to leave. They ventured to the market ad dawn and were returning with a few items for their trip. 

Holly was talking loudly, unsure of what all this meant, "So we have to leave now." 

"Yes, its important that we do," Barbaneth told her.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2010)

"Take care Varonica" said Elena leaving the pub to went to look for Heather and Glenn too. She's not overly in love with this new sister of hers. Elena never thought she would actually miss Edith.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Sebastian of course, had a pretty good idea of where to go.  "You're coming with us" he explained to Sarah after Veronica had left.  "I can't exactly go back on a promise, can I?"

He hadn't seemed too thrilled by Veronica.  In fact the Cleric looked about a hairsbreadth away from melting the flesh from someone's bones with a pillar of fire.  Those Endaris...made him want to utter choice blasphemies.  Sending in a provocateur like this girl, and then having the gall to make such a threat.  "I don't like them..." he muttered.  "...not one bit."

Rebecca piped up.  "Seemed like they were spoiling for a fight.  That Veronica looked like she could handle a sword better than she could handle her tongue.  Besides, unless she's got wings on her feet, being that close that fast couldn't be a coincidence."

She nudged Sarah.  "What's your angle in all of this eh?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

Veronica doesn't actually seem to care where Sarah goes and shrugs as Sebastian elects to take her. She's fast, practically always silent too. Her movements don't even seem to disturb the sand in the streets.

She nods to her sister, and then leaves.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2010)

Elena gets close to Sebastian to whisper. "Well, that's it for family business" she rather relieved to being outside the pub. "When I first talk to her, she seemed... tolerable. I was even thinking on asking her to leave, but... heh... seems like this place suits her alright" she shook her head and gave a small sigh. Even then she seemed quite content.

"Is he as strong as it seems?" Lyn asked from behind. "Artalel, I mean"

Elena moved away her hair from her face and inclined her head pondering "Well, he was -flawless- using the sword since I have memory. I didn't stand a chance when we started journeying, that's for sure. Now... well, I bet he keeps training to keep his skills honed but I believe even time would get him, eventually. Either way, fighting him is not something I would like... at all"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 15, 2010)

_Elena gets close to Sebastian to whisper. "Well, that's it for family business" she rather relieved to being outside the pub. "When I first talk to her, she seemed... tolerable. I was even thinking on asking her to leave, but... heh... seems like this place suits her alright" she shook her head and gave a small sigh. Even then she seemed quite content._

Sebastian shrugged, and returned the whisper.  "You know, I'm not too fond of your sister either.  I was about -this- close to being very _unpleasant_."  

Rebecca seemed to be shadowing Sarah.  "You know.  It's a bit forward to go around hugging people like that.  People could get the wrong idea."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

"I'd fight him," Dee said, she was juggling her sabers now. "If for nothing but the sport of the thing, sure he's bigger and stronger than me, but I can be pretty downright dirty when the need arises..." she wasn't looking at the others and instead watched the weapons.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2010)

Elena
Elena gave a small giggle at Dee. "That would be quite high risk sport, Dee. As far as I know, each person who had tried to fight him has been killed... Except for Edith, which I'm really concern for now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

Dee shrugged, "I haven't left many people alive either..." 

Pellegri seemed curious, as if she didn't understand how it worked, "So that was your dad...you came from him?" she asked. "And that other lady, Edith, right?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2010)

"Erh... Actually, I came mostly from Edith I guess" she said in low voice. "Like... like with Heather and Glenn" she hoped that Pellegri would understand. She had seen Heather's baby after all. "Ah, in fact... if you are going to keep that body...uhm... don't wrestle with anybody...erh, ok?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "Erh... Actually, I came mostly from Edith I guess" she said in low voice. "Like... like with Heather and Glenn" she hoped that Pellegri would understand. She had seen Heather's baby after all. "Ah, in fact... if you are going to keep that body...uhm... don't wrestle with anybody...erh, ok?"



"Everything is bigger than me!" Pellegri exclaimed, "People wrestling on me could crush me, but its better than not having arms and legs..."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2010)

Lyn
"Halflings aren't that big you know" he commented to Elena and Pellegri. "Barely 3 feet tall, so I guess they would get the job do-" he was interrupted by a small nudge from Elena. "-ow."

Elena
"Hehe, don't listen to him. Is it permanent? your body?" she asked trying to diverge the conversation.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 15, 2010)

_"Halflings aren't that big you know" he commented to Elena and Pellegri. "Barely 3 feet tall, so I guess they would get the job do-" he was interrupted by a small nudge from Elena. "-ow."_

Rebecca facepalmed.  "Will someone clean out Red's mind?  That's disgusting."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

Pellegri didn't understand Lyn, so much like a child she ignored it after she realized it didn't make much sense, "Yeah, its permanent, its my reward for being good," she said with a smile. "I have my powers still too..." 

"Don't confuse her like that, Lyn," Cissinei whispered to Lyn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> Dee shrugged, "I haven't left many people alive either..."



Garag lets out a quick snort of amusement as Dee speaks but otherwise remains silent, still watching the area for signs of trouble.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2010)

Lyn
Lyn massaged his ribs. "Well, she can be larger or smaller as she wishes, and if she grows to a little more than 2 feet it could actually..." Elena glared at Lyn "... Ok ok, I'll stop"

Elena rolled her eyes and kept going to look for heather and glenn.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 15, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Rebecca seemed to be shadowing Sarah.  "You know.  It's a bit forward to go around hugging people like that.  People could get the wrong idea."



"Oh I know, but it feels so natural?" Sarah exclaims to the bard, "I guess I'm just used to being more intimate than most people." After all, very few things where more intimate than spending hours or days stalking your prey, drawing close to them in their final moments, and brutally killing them. Sarah felt that saying that last part out loud might be going a bit far in the present company.

"As for my angle, I just know that I'm not going to find what I want in life if I stick around here." As she explained she reached a sash she was wearing as a belt and pulled up her Kusarigama which had been hidden under it until now. It was a short sickle with a foot long handle and attached to the handle is a 10 foot long chain with a solid weight on the end. The blade, chain, and the weight are black, and the handle is made out of dark ebony wood. She let the chain rest on his neck, coiled about 3 or 4 times where the chain would hang down just bellow her stomach.

While she's at it, she reaches pulls up her sleeves. Each forearm is covered in a wrapped bandage. Each arm is actually wrapped twice. The outside wrapping has a shuriken hidden under each layer of wrapping going to 10 on each arm. The inside wrapping protects her arms from any shuriken that might get pushed in deeper.

As they walk back the Infirmy, she stops along the way and speed climbs up a wall to roof of a building 30 feet up to retrieve a bag holding the belongings she wasn't carrying on her that was stashed on a roof while she was out drinking. Afterwards she climbed back down the wall and rejoined them on the their way back to the infirmary.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

Cissinei watched as Sarah scaled the building, "Do you always behave this way?" she asked. As she stuck her arm our Poe scampered up and onto her shoulder.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 15, 2010)

"Why not?" Sarah shot back, "Very few things are more liberating than pushing your body beyond human limitations. Those skills require years to learn and hours of daily training to maintain. I find it easier to fit short exorcises periodically.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2010)

At Sarah's words Trajan perked up.  "I'll drink to that!"  Trajan said laughing then sighs.  "If I had anything to drink damn it!"  He then glares toward Sarah blaming her for the end of his nights drinking.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 15, 2010)

Rebecca peered up, thinking.  Flexible, good joints...could be fun for a night.  "You know.  People generally get jumpy about that sort of thing.  Maybe you could try being discrete about it--you know, pretend to be a slightly confused chimney sweep or something"

Sebastian rolled his eyes.  "Like -you- would know anything about discretion."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

"My guess is that in a village of assassins there's not many days they don't see that," Dee said. "Though it'll take some getting used to for me," she said.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2010)

Elena looked at Sarah as she was crazy. 

"Of My Goddess!" Lyn exclaimed a little disturbed by Sarah's actions. "We go through a great deal to keep the red stuff inside. You are wasting pretty good blood and flesh. Skills? Tell me about skills when you don't have any scars..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I bet I have fewer than her," Sarah said nodding to Elena.

"I excel at striking my opponent at their most vital organs, usually ensuring a quick death. As long as my target is a living thing, I can usually bring it down with the first strike."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 16, 2010)

_"I excel at striking my opponent at their most vital organs, usually ensuring a quick death. As long as my target is a living thing, I can usually bring it down with the first strike."_

"Good to know that sort of thing.  An efficient murderess is always useful" interjected Sebastian, a touch of sarcasm in his voice.  "I think I know someone who'd well suit you."  

He was of course, referring to Iliana--who wasn't exactly alive.  This Sarah, talking so up front and openly about killing people, was either mad--or using the bluntness to be charming & disarming.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

"Well then, as charming as this all is, I would have to say that we've yet to properly introduce everyone to this girl..." Cissinei said. For the first time she noticed her voice had changed some, it sounded slightly foreign to her. "I'm Cissinei Saint John, the moody one up there is my sister Dee, this is Elena, my boyfriend Lyn, Sebastian, Rebbecca..." she went on an introduced all of the present party and ended with Poe when the cat stood up on her shoulder and meowed loudly. 

"We're not really the kind who go about broadcasting our specialties" she said, "it makes you a little less effective." 

They reached the Infirmary as she finished talking.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2010)

Elena knocked on the door of the infirmary. She didn't want to just walk in and talk to them and interrupt their mourning... but things where getting complicated outside. "Heather... Glenn. Are you there? We need to talk with you"

If there's no answer Elena will knock again then enter slowly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

((The infirmary is more than one room and the front room is more or less a vacant lobby))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

((I kind of did this to avoid having the deal with the entire baby thing all over again, its obvious that it upset some people so its best not to dwell on it.))


*Spoiler*: __ 





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Veronica scoffed, "No one wants to work for the Arambula church, they're being hunted to the death now and it would seem that being near them could get you killed." She hefted the sword up and placed it into her back holster.
> 
> "I think the Lady is right," said the bartender, "We're closed for the night."
> 
> ...







The rest of the night passes without event and in the morning the village still seems to have some nervousness wafting around it. The beast's appearance the day before has certainly struck a cord with the towns people. 

Pellegri stayed up the night to keep a watch but it seems now that something has changed...the Archon has fallen asleep---this new body seems to come with some drawbacks for her. Despite this, she probably doesn't know she's even fallen asleep. 

Madeleine, Holly and Barbaneth awake in the early morning to pack and they witness the Archon falling sleep on the watch. They speak in hushed tones so as not to wake the others but somewhere off in the village the crowing of a rooster announces the coming dawn.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2010)

Elena woke up early, she was ready to look for Edith and leave the place. It felt just like that time with Boti, leaving her father behind. But this time she felt so... happy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

There's a knock on the door and Madeleine calls out, "Who is it?" 

"It's Veronica, I came to give something to my sister, as a parting gift--Father said he wanted her to have it..."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2010)

Elena came slowly to the door. She wondered if this 'parting' gift was a bad way to say ' I brought your mom'. She gave a warning look at Maddy, just to make sure they wouldn't get caught in case it was some kind of trap from Veronica. 

"Yes? Veronica?" she opened the door.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Veronica held out a cloth draped around a dagger, "Here." She almost dropped it handing it over, "Our Father wanted you to have this...its to help you on your travels----it may not look like much but its vampiric, the dagger's a living thing and its got the power to drain energy out when an enemy's struck and transfer that energy to the user..." 

She paused, "He said it would be of more use to you now," Veronica added glancing down. "I also came to apologize for my rudeness last night."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2010)

(( .... OH MY GOD....OH MY GOD!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!! *FAINTS*  CTK, you are so evul  ))

"Thanks" Elena looked at the strange dagger for a second. She wrapped it again in the cloth and put it on her backpack. She wont touch directly for the moment and will wait later to ask Sebastian to look at the thing. 'Vampire' is not something she would like on an item of hers. His father had a dark sense of humor it seemed. 

"Don't worry. We are strangers to this land, well, to almost every land. I understand we might be a little to intimidating to the locals" she gave a small nod to Veronica. "What about Edith? Do I need to look for her or ...?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

"Well," Veronica suddenly seemed younger, digging her toe into the ground nervously before talking, "We actually need to look for her, she vanished from the dungeon-----no one in town has seen her and there's no way she could have escaped without someone seeing..."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2010)

"What?" No wonder why she seemed to be all sorry. "Oh damn... Did she really get my message?" she said not really giving much attention to Veronica. She looked back and started to look for Sebastian or Cissy. "I might need a scrying" she called out hoping they were already up.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 18, 2010)

_"Well," Veronica suddenly seemed younger, digging her toe into the ground nervously before talking, "We actually need to look for her, she vanished from the dungeon-----no one in town has seen her and there's no way she could have escaped without someone seeing..."_

Sebastian was up, as was his custom to arise in the pre-dawn hours for prayer & spell preparation.  "Edith's missing?"  The Cleric looks rather embarrassed.  "I hadn't thought to prepare a scrying for today."

He gave Veronica a glare.  "Although, if Edith Endari is 'missing' I'll bet a moderate sum of money that she doesn't want to be found, especially not by the sort of person who would throw her into a dungeon.  I know that if I were in Edith's place, I could count my warm feelings towards such a person on the fingers of a blind butcher."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2010)

"don't worry... let me check with her. Lyn doesn't have that kind of spells but I bet Cissy does" she walked around checking on the rooms "Cissy, are you awake? Do you have a scrying spell? We need to find Edith.." Elena looked for the girl.



"... why is everyone so talkative...people trying to sleep here remember?" Lyn voice was heard somewhere inside the infirmary. It was too damn early for his taste.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 18, 2010)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan awoke early as usual attended to his shaving an prayers.  Once refreshed he began some simple axe forms.  After a while he shifted his stance to the side, holding the axe above his head, haft parallel to the ground.  The form left him more balanced, making his footwork more agile but left only a single possible attack.  He gave a few vicious chops, axe silently cutting through the empty air.

Nodding to himself as if satisfied he stored the axe and went to join the others, Clanggedin only knows what trouble they were getting in to.

((Kurgan also prepares 'detect evil' this morning in place of 'divine favor'))


*Garag*
Before sleeping Garag once again attempted to tame the chain.
1d20+3
2+3 = 5
1d6+0
3+0 = 3
Again his face flashes with dark concentration, but after a moment it fades.

That night he slept...
1d20+3
19+3 = 22
... blissful quiet sleep.

When he rose in the morning he made himself ready for fighting or travel before entering the common area with the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

Cissinei yelled from her spot on the floor, "I don't have any scrying..." she seemed annoyed. As she sat up and wiped her hands over her face she thought. "The best I could do is switch the places of two individuals----I could swap places with her, swap back and tell you where she is..." she still seemed to be partially asleep. 

"That sounds dangerous," Madeleine said, "I mean she could be anywhere and in any kind of danger---" 

Veronica sighed, "I can assure you she didn't escape by her own means and if someone got into the People's Palace---then its doubtful they're the kind of people you want having your mother."


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei yelled from her spot on the floor, "I don't have any scrying..." she seemed annoyed. As she sat up and wiped her hands over her face she thought. "The best I could do is switch the places of two individuals----I could swap places with her, swap back and tell you where she is..." she still seemed to be partially asleep.
> 
> "That sounds dangerous," Madeleine said, "I mean she could be anywhere and in any kind of danger---"
> 
> Veronica sighed, "I can assure you she didn't escape by her own means and if someone got into the People's Palace---then its doubtful they're the kind of people you want having your mother."



Sarah couldn't help but walk up on the conversation, "Why not just have her swap places with Veronica then? It would get Edith out of the Palace and Veronica would be fine in there."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

"If it's miles away, Veronica will be effectively trapped, if she's bound or tied up same thing. It's just not safe. I was tired when I suggested it...just forget it." She climbed from the bed, "We can scry tomorrow--"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2010)

Elena was kind of getting desperate. "Veronica, Is there any other mage we can ask in town?" she takes her sword and her things. "Was the cell forced? Can we look around?" she wants to move out as soon as possible. "When was the last time she was seen in her cell? If they left on foot or horse we could still find then by air"


"Give me 15 minutes" Lyn called from his bed. "....just another 15 minutes..."


Elena sighed. She couldn't keep depending on Lyn's or Luemus spells. She would have to find a way to do take flight like Glenn and Skylark.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 19, 2010)

Rebecca entered the room, yawning and bleary eye.  "Morning Kurgan.  Has the God-botherer killed the wall-climbing murderess girl yet?"

Sebastian shook his head.  "Not that I plan to, but Elena's mother seems to have disappeared from the dungeon."

"Bleh" Rebecca muttered.  "Disappearing from dungeons is a good thing."


----------



## materpillar (Feb 19, 2010)

Luemus entered the front room since it seemed that's what all the cool people were doing. Luemus had been up for a while since he required hours less rest than most of the others in the party.  Lyn's desire for more sleep amused the elf greatly.  He glanced around the room and noted unhappily that the undead cleric was standing in a similar place as when he had "slept".  In fact he'd have bet a large some of money the cleric hadn't moved an inch.  She hadn't. Luemus turned away from her gaze... something about it made him incredably uncomfortable.

"Elena we're in a city.  I'm pretty sure tracking a regular person through this city would be borderline impossible.  And you don't exactly come from an average family.  I'd guess that if your mother wants to find you she will.  We leave a nice bloody trail."


Iliana stood in her corner and simply watched the group.  She was so still it was obviously unnatural.  So still people would almost imagine she moved even slightly when in fact the cleric had not.  Only her eyes slowly scanned the room.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

*Trajan…*

Laying on the floor in the main room Trajan kept his eyes closed as he listened to what the others were talking about.  ‘Should have been up a while ago…’ he thought but still didn’t want to move in case the others thought him intruding.


*Heather…*

It had been a long night for Heather since she didn’t sleep like Glenn normally did.  For the most part she laid in her husbands arms accepting his comfort as much as giving it.  Once the hushed voices floated down the hall Heather sat up but remained by his side.  Slowly she let her hands trace his features as she attempted to wake him.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2010)

"Well, I would rather try to at least know who helped 'escape'" she looked at the door once again. "Veronica said they wouldn't be the best lot to hang around... Did father say anything about this?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

Veronica sighed, "I don't think anyone helped her---its more like she was stolen was the point," she said. "I don't know why she would, after we told her you were here, run off...I'm sure that my Father's going to try and scry but if that doesn't work there's not much else we can do."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2010)

Elena gave a pained sigh. Just when she had found her father, her mother went missing. What was she supposed to do? Have them on a leash?  Elena started to have a small headache and she massaged her forehead.  "Alright... if there's nothing else we can do, then we should start moving soon"



Lyn walked in the back ground, his hair was a long mess and he had rings under his eyes. "argh the sun... is too damn bright in here" he walked past them as he didn't care at all. "what was all that yelling about? are we leeeeea-ving?" he yawned.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "If it's miles away, Veronica will be effectively trapped, if she's bound or tied up same thing. It's just not safe. I was tired when I suggested it...just forget it." She climbed from the bed, "We can scry tomorrow--"



Sarah walked off with a humph, "That would have been fine with me," she muttered.



Kuno said:


> *Heather?*
> 
> It had been a long night for Heather since she didn?t sleep like Glenn normally did.  For the most part she laid in her husbands arms accepting his comfort as much as giving it.  Once the hushed voices floated down the hall Heather sat up but remained by his side.  Slowly she let her hands trace his features as she attempted to wake him.



Glenn shifted slightly at her touch and slowly came around after a few seconds. Once he regained consciousness he gently embraced Heather and asked, "What do we do next?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

Barbaneth looked at Lyn, "Well we are leaving soon," he said. "It looks like we're headed very far North---" he said. 

"Airships don't go there?" asked Dee.

"They can't," he replied, "the Northern territories are mostly explored by other means but we have this carpet and that might get us a little ways." 

Dee sighed, "Well, it looks like we're going to be fracturing off again," said. "Been a while since I haven't had you three around." 

Veronica shook her head, "I need to get back to the palace, sorry for the mix up with your mother, but I don't know what could have taken someone out of a place such as that..." she started out the door. "I will check with those at the palace and see what they know."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 19, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Rebecca entered the room, yawning and bleary eye.  "Morning Kurgan.  Has the God-botherer killed the wall-climbing murderess girl yet?"



"No deaths yet.  We've got problems enough without looking for them though."  He shrugs, "Pelorites aren't generally know for their bloodlust anyway, at least not with anyone living."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

Pellegri blinked away at the sound of Sebastian and Kurgan talking, she listened with one eye open for a moment. She grimaced, "You guys sure love to kill stuff...I had forgotten how violent it was down here," she said. 

She stood up stretching her arms, "This having a body thing is weird."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 19, 2010)

"Aye, I kill what needs killing, when it needs killing."  Kurgan shrugs.  "That list is long enough already right now though.  I doubt Clanggedin intends for us to kill each other."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

The morning air broke with a ferocious sound and a scream, there was a shattering sound as one of the windows in the infirmary broke in and three tiny lizard like creatures, kobolds burst in and slung out smoke grenades. The entire room began to fill with smoke. 

*Fort Saves Everyone!!!!!!* (at least post them before you take your next actions)

*Holly:*
1d20+2 → [20,2] = (22)

*Maddy:*
1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)

*Dee:*
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)

*Barbaneth: *
1d20+12 → [9,12] = (21)
*
Cissinei:*
1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Glenn's Fortitude Save*
17+15=32

*Sarah's Fortitude Save*
7+4=11

*Skylark's Fortitude Save*
11+15=26


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 19, 2010)

((Holly has a +2 fort?  ))

Kurgan's Fort Save:
1d20+15
20+15 = 35 (+2 if it's against a spell, +2 if it's against poison)

Garag's Fort Save:
1d20+9
7+9 = 16

"See what I was saying?"  Kurgan turned towards the exit, "better to fight outside, smoke will bother us less there."  He'll attempt to lead others to the door, if anyone seems incapacitated he'll help try to get them outside.

Assuming Garag is able, he'll draw his flail.  He's got 10' reach and can make attacks of opportunity even when flatfooted.  He will attack dealing nonlethal damage.  Attack roll is +11 with a nonlethal AoO and he can make 6 a round (2d8+11 damage).  Spot is +15 to see through the smoke (if applicable).


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

*Heather…*

“I don’t know…I just don’t know…”  Heather whispered curling up in his arms.

Fort
1d20+8
18+8 = 26


*Trajan*

Fort
1d20+9
10+9 = 19


----------



## materpillar (Feb 20, 2010)

*Luemus*
1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)

He'll do his best to follow kurgan into the street.

*Iliana*
Has immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless).

*Spoiler*: _Just in case_ 



1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)




She'll use her ring of arming to summon up her armor, shield, and weapon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2010)

*Garl*

Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30

He'll pause on drawing his axe until he can follow Kurgan into the street or is attacked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 20, 2010)

*Rebecca*
Fort Save: 1d20 + 5
18+5 = 23

Actions:  Bleary eyed, the bard will grab the nearest heavy-looking pieces of furniture and smash one of the lizard-like creatures in the face.  Was it that time of the month or something?  She looked, strained, tired, and angry.  But mostly angry.

Initiative:  1d20+2
20+2 = 22

Attack Roll:  1d20+4
16+4 = 20
Damage:  1d6+3
5+3 = 8


*Sebastian*
Fort Save:  1d20 + 15
3+15 = 18

Initiative:  1d20+4
9+4 = 13
Action:  Sebastian was up already, so he had a mace handy.  Though I'm not sure if his save succeeded.

Out comes the mace, to smash a face--both hands.
1d20+8
9+8 = 17
1d8+4
6+4 = 10

If there's nothing left indoors, both will go outside, Rebecca taking the time to get Strat.  She felt like going Townshend on someone


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

The Kobolds are slow to get out. Rebbecca hefts a chair into her small hands, wielding it as if it were some kind of four legged mace. She draws back on a kobold-esque figure in the smoke and lets loose splitting the small creatures head open and shattering the chair over it. He drops dead in the door way. 

Sebastian swings his mace into the belly of another of the fiends, probably destroying its innards with the blow and sending it flying out the door with a bloody trail arcing out of its mouth in the air.

Garl Sarah and Dee spend the next *two rounds vomiting*. Which should be a familiar feeling for Dee. But they can still get into the street. The smoke clears quickly, but in the street there is another problem. 

The whole city is filled with Kobolds and Goblins. They're popping out of the tunnel holes of the underground, firing crossbows and slings. Up on the walls of the city are Orcs battling with the guards. 

High above the city is an airship that is dropping firiey explosives on the town, Goblins, Orcs and Kobolds descend down on ropes. The guards that are fighting have their hands full and the streets are filled with panic. 

A Worg rends a woman in two as it bursts from an alleyway snarling and chasing someone else away. In the street ahead of the party a group of five armored Worgs charges towards them with armored goblin riders on their backs. 

"What the Hell is all of this?" asked Madeleine sheltering Holly along with Barbaneth.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2010)

Lyn fort save 1d20+12 → [18,12] = (30)

Elena fort save 1d20+10 → [20,10] = (30) -Holy fuck-

Elena and Lyn leave the infirmary with the others and look at the sky. Elena curses under her breath. Nusintia is already in her hand. 

Elena Initiative [1d20+7] => [4,7] = (11)

  Total Hit Points104/104
 Armor Class 22
 Flat Footed 19
 Touch 13


 Fortitude save +10
 Reflex save +6
 Will save +8

Elena waits in her place for the worgs to arrive. She will hold her ground.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1 Full Attack

 Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [13,17] = (30) 
 Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [8,10,4,4] = (26)
 ***
 Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [10,12] = (22)
 Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [7,10,5,6] = (28)
 -------------------------------------

Round 2 Full Attack
 Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [16,17] = (33) 
 Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [6,10,1,2] = (19)
 ***
 Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [15,12] = (27)
 Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [2,10,4,1] = (17)
 -------------------------------------

Round 3 Full Attack
 Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [5,17] = (22) 
 Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [2,10,5,2] = (19)
 ***
 Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [12,12] = (24)
 Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [3,10,3,3] = (19)
 -------------------------------------

Round 4 Full Attack
 Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [6,17] = (23) 
 Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [8,10,5,1] = (24)
 ***
 Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [3,12] = (15)
 Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [2,10,4,1] = (17)
 -------------------------------------

Round 5 Full Attack
 Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [8,17] = (25) 
 Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [6,10,5,4] = (25)
 ***
 Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [17,12] = (29) (improved Critical)
 Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [1,10,1,2] = (14)

Confirm Critic
: Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [2,17] = (19) 
: Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [6,10,5,4] = (25)



------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lyn in the other hand looks at the worgs and laughs.  "Bitches, please" he says and steps back of Elena.

 Lyn Initiative [1d20+7] => [11,7] = (18)


 Total Hit Points73
 Armor Class 17
 Flat Footed 14
 Touch 13


 Fortitude save +11
 Reflex save +7
 Will save +11
 ----------------------


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1
Lyn casts fireball in the middle of the approaching worgs. 
Fireball DC19 [10d6+1d6+1d4] => [3,2,6,3,6,4,1,6,6,4,5,3] = (49)

Round 2
If they are more than 50ft away and no one in party is close enough to get caught, he will cast Fireball again. If they are too close, then he casts Lighting bolt to the ones who are in line.
Fireball DC19 [10d6+1d6+1d4] => [3,2,6,3,6,4,1,6,6,4,5,3] = (49)
or 
Lightning Bolt DC18 [10d6] => [6,4,3,2,2,1,5,5,2,1] = (31)

Round 3-5
Lyn casts magic missiles to kill the goblin riders if they are still alive.
 Magic Missile [5d4+5] => [1,1,2,3,1,5] = (13)
 -------------------------
 Magic Missile [5d4+5] => [1,3,3,3,3,5] = (18)
 -------------------------
 Magic Missile [5d4+5] => [2,3,4,3,2,5] = (19)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2010)

*Garag*
HP: 93/93

AC:	25, FF:	21, TC:   13
Fort:	+9, Ref:	+9, Will:	+6

Init:
1d20+4
20+4 = 24

Upon seeing the chaos Garag reconsiders his weapon choice.  He'll exchange the flail for the spiked chain.  In his hands the chain moves like a bound serpent coiling and spinning as if it has a will of it's own.  Were anyone paying expecially close attention they might note that the chain seems much longer in his hands than it did wrapped about his waist.  They might also get stabbed in the back by a kobold staring at such things in the midst of combat.

With the spiked chain Garag has 30' reach and he can make 6 AoO's a round.

Taint Checks:
1d20+3
12+3 = 15 (Success)
1d20+3
18+3 = 21 (Success)

Rather than give a round by round I'll simply give tactics and a @#$@load of dicerolls.

Garag will try to mitigate the chaos as much as possible.  Likely this will involve tripping opponents that attempt to move through squares he threatens and leaving the tripped opponents for others to deal with.

He'll attack doing non-lethal damage (-4 to hit, included below) unless things start looking dire (or he seems to be having problems scoring hits).  If he can full attack he'll always use the second attack for a normal attack to save some confusion.


*Spoiler*: _Normal Attacks @ +15-4_ 




1d20+11
9+11 = 20

1d20+11
13+11 = 24

1d20+11
17+11 = 28

1d20+11
15+11 = 26

1d20+11
14+11 = 25

1d20+11
13+11 = 24





*Spoiler*: _Full Attack Second Attacks @ +10-4_ 




1d20+6
14+6 = 20

1d20+6
1+6 = 7

1d20+6
1+6 = 7

1d20+6
1+6 = 7

1d20+6
9+6 = 15

1d20+6
7+6 = 13





*Spoiler*: _AoO Attacks @ +16-4_ 




1d20+12
20+12 = 32

1d20+12
2+12 = 14

1d20+12
10+12 = 22

1d20+12
16+12 = 28

1d20+12
1+12 = 13

1d20+12
9+12 = 21

1d20+12
15+12 = 27

1d20+12
2+12 = 14

1d20+12
9+12 = 21

1d20+12
14+12 = 26

1d20+12
9+12 = 21

1d20+12
19+12 = 31

1d20+12
20+12 = 32

1d20+12
6+12 = 18

1d20+12
18+12 = 30

1d20+12
20+12 = 32

1d20+12
20+12 = 32

1d20+12
15+12 = 27

1d20+12
3+12 = 15

1d20+12
18+12 = 30

1d20+12
4+12 = 16

1d20+12
16+12 = 28

1d20+12
7+12 = 19

1d20+12
13+12 = 25

1d20+12
3+12 = 15

1d20+12
17+12 = 29

1d20+12
19+12 = 31

1d20+12
14+12 = 26

1d20+12
7+12 = 19

1d20+12
6+12 = 18





*Spoiler*: _Damage, Nonlethal_ 




2d6+11
3,6+11 = 20

2d6+11
1,5+11 = 17

2d6+11
2,1+11 = 14

2d6+11
6,4+11 = 21

2d6+11
3,5+11 = 19

2d6+11
6,4+11 = 21

2d6+11
5,4+11 = 20

2d6+11
1,4+11 = 16

2d6+11
3,4+11 = 18

2d6+11
1,4+11 = 16

2d6+11
4,1+11 = 16

2d6+11
3,3+11 = 17

2d6+11
6,6+11 = 23

2d6+11
3,2+11 = 16

2d6+11
5,6+11 = 22

2d6+11
3,2+11 = 16

2d6+11
3,1+11 = 15

2d6+11
2,2+11 = 15

2d6+11
2,6+11 = 19

2d6+11
4,2+11 = 17

2d6+11
6,2+11 = 19

2d6+11
1,1+11 = 13

2d6+11
4,1+11 = 16

2d6+11
1,5+11 = 17





*Spoiler*: _Trip Touch Attacks_ 




Attacks vs. Touch AC to see if a trip attempt can be made (see "Trip Confirm" below)

1d20+15
7+15 = 22

1d20+15
3+15 = 18

1d20+15
13+15 = 28

1d20+15
1+15 = 16

1d20+15
12+15 = 27

1d20+15
19+15 = 34

1d20+15
8+15 = 23

1d20+15
15+15 = 30

1d20+15
9+15 = 24

1d20+15
3+15 = 18





*Spoiler*: _AoO Trip Touch Attacks_ 




1d20+16
10+16 = 26

1d20+16
18+16 = 34

1d20+16
3+16 = 19

1d20+16
4+16 = 20

1d20+16
14+16 = 30

1d20+16
5+16 = 21

1d20+16
15+16 = 31

1d20+16
8+16 = 24

1d20+16
18+16 = 34





*Spoiler*: _Trip Confirm Checks_ 




Garag's modified STR check vs. opponents STR or DEX.  They get +4 if they're large, -4 if they're small (increase or decrease as appropriate if they're bigger or smaller).  The Wargs also get a +4 for having more than 2 legs.

Success here for Garag means the opponent is prone, being prone means they have a -4 on their melee attack rolls (and for those with slings, they cannot use a sling while prone), they're -4 AC vs. melee attacks, +4 AC vs. ranged attacks.  Standing provokes an AoO.

Failure for Garag means they can make a strength check vs. Garag's modified roll below to attempt to trip Garag.  If they're successful he can drop his weapon to avoid being tripped.  If they fail I think Garag gets another try  

Due to 'improved trip' Garag gets a free follow-up attack against a successfully tripped opponent at the same attack-roll as the trip attempt (use the "Normal Attack" or "AoO Attack" as appropriate, remember that they're -4AC vs. melee attacks now too).

1d20+15
11+15 = 26

1d20+15
2+15 = 17

1d20+15
4+15 = 19

1d20+15
9+15 = 24

1d20+15
20+15 = 35

1d20+15
4+15 = 19

1d20+15
18+15 = 33

1d20+15
11+15 = 26

1d20+15
8+15 = 23




((I'll do Kurgan in the morning.  In a separate post))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2010)

*Kurgan*
HP: 164/164

AC: 25, Touch: 15, FF: 20
Fort:	+15, Ref:	+04, Will:	+07

Init:
1d20+2
8+2 = 10

Kurgan will attack using his new 'three point stance' (a combination of power attack and combat expertise)

*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Attacks:
1d20+15
18+15 = 33 (threat)
1d20+10
13+10 = 23

Confirm:
1d20+15
12+15 = 27

Damage:
3d6+28
5,5,4+28 = 42 (x2 if crit, +DC15 Fort save or die)
3d6+28
3,3,2+28 = 36





*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




1d20+15
19+15 = 34 (threat)
1d20+10
4+10 = 14

Confirm:
1d20+15
7+15 = 22

Damage:
3d6+28
5,3,2+28 = 38 (x2 if crit + DC15 fort save or die)
3d6+28
1,1,5+28 = 35





*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




Attacks:
1d20+15
14+15 = 29
1d20+10
6+10 = 16

Damage:
3d6+28
1,2,2+28 = 33
3d6+28
1,6,3+28 = 38





*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 




Attacks:
1d20+15
7+15 = 22
1d20+10
3+10 = 13

Damage:
3d6+28
6,5,3+28 = 42
3d6+28
6,6,3+28 = 43





*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 




Attacks:
1d20+15
3+15 = 18
1d20+10
5+10 = 15

Damage:
3d6+28
5,1,4+28 = 38
3d6+28
3,4,4+28 = 39


----------



## materpillar (Feb 21, 2010)

*Luemus*
Total Hit Points: 80
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [leather] +2 [light wooden] +4 [dexterity]

Initiative - 1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)

A smirk flashed across Luemus's face as he stepped outside.  He enjoyed fighting a lot more than he should have.  That smirk faded the second the worgs came into view. "Worgs... my favorite."

Round 1
Luemus will cast Arc of Lightning on the worgs, trying to hit as many as possible.
Close (60 ft)
Area: A line between two creatures
Reflex: Half Damage
DC: 19

Luemus chooses two creatures.  Those two and any in a straight line between them get 9d6 damage.


*Spoiler*: _9d6_ 



9d6 → [3,1,3,3,1,4,3,3,5] = (26)
9d6 → [6,2,3,6,6,3,2,6,3] = (37)
9d6 → [3,5,2,2,4,6,1,2,2] = (27)
9d6 → [5,3,2,1,6,4,6,1,4] = (32)
9d6 → [4,6,6,5,4,1,5,2,2] = (35)




Round 2
Luemus will cast Call Lightning Storm (same as  except it deals 5d6 and has long range.)  It lasts 9 minutes with a range of 760 feet.  Reflex - half damage (DC 20)

Round 3+
Luemus will use Call lightning storm to kill the worgs, then anything else in sight (within 760 feet).  And it sounds like there is a lot in sight.

*Spoiler*: _5d6_ 



5d6 → [2,2,6,6,3] = (19)
5d6 → [2,5,6,2,6] = (21)
5d6 → [3,3,3,4,6] = (19)
5d6 → [5,3,5,5,5] = (23)
5d6 → [6,2,6,6,5] = (25)





*Iliana*
HP: 61
AC: 29=10+1(dex)+4(Mummy)+9(Full plate +1)+5(tower shield +1)

Initiative - 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)

Iliana stepped outside and viewed the chaos.  She was saddened by the slaughter all around her only slightly.  Still it seemed like a town needed defending.  Under her breath she muttered "Defile my enemies Brand."  Pure unholy energy covered the mace.

Iliana will hang out somewhere in the middle of the group (probably close to Garag).  Not necessarily by the squishies, but not charging head first into violence.  She'll just smash whoever wanders on by (and by the look of my rolls, not very well).

Attacks
1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)
1d20+6 → [5,6] = (11)
1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9)
1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)
1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)

DMG
3d6+7 → [2,6,6,7] = (21)
3d6+7 → [5,3,2,7] = (17)
3d6+7 → [5,5,6,7] = (23)
3d6+7 → [6,6,3,7] = (22)
3d6+7 → [5,1,2,7] = (15)


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2010)

After the two rounds spent vomiting, provided he's still alive, Garl will stand up, wipe off his mouth, grab his axe, and Rage. ((Garl is still using his axe as a 1 sided weapon, using 2 hands))

Stat Changes:
Strength: 26 (+8)
Constitution: 25 (+7)
HP: 14 extra (129/129)
Will save: +4
AC: 15 (If the ring of protection that's setting him on fire actually works) 13 (If it doesn't)
Rage lasts for 18 rounds

Initiative:Roll(1d20)+3:
15,+3
Total:18

*Round 2*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [11,15] = (26)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [19,10] = (29)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [5,12] = (17)

*Round 3*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [19,15] = (34)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [11,10] = (21) (I kid you not...)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [4,12] = (16)

*Round 4*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [15,15] = (30)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [12,10] = (22)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [1,12] = (13)

*Round 5*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [10,15] = (25)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [12,10] = (22)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [4,12] = (16)

*Round 6*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [10,15] = (25)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [18,10] = (28)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [6,12] = (18)

*Round 7*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [12,15] = (27)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [8,10] = (18)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [8,12] = (20)


----------



## Kuno (Feb 22, 2010)

Jumping up Trajan grabs his axe and rushes forward.

HP:  116
AC:  19 

Saves
Fort: +9 
Ref: +5 
Will: +4 

Init
1d20+3
7+3 = 10


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
1d20+15
13+15 = 28

1d20+8
11+8 = 19

2d6+8
3,6+8 = 17

2d6+8
3,2+8 = 13

Round 2
1d20+13
19+13 = 32

1d20+8
1+8 = 9

2d6+8
6,1+8 = 15

2d6+8
1,6+8 = 15

Round 3
1d20+13
20+13 = 33

1d20+8
11+8 = 19

2d6+8
3,2+8 = 13

2d6+8
2,5+8 = 15

Round 4
1d20+13
11+13 = 24

1d20+8
4+8 = 12

2d6+8
4,5+8 = 17

2d6+8
1,4+8 = 13

Round 5
1d20+13
7+13 = 20

1d20+13
7+13 = 20

2d6+8
5,4+8 = 17

2d6+8
4,5+8 = 17


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

*Worg Group Initiative:*
1d20+1 → [16,1] = (17)

*Goblin Rider Initiative:*
1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)

Garag - 24
Maddy - 25
Luemus - 22
Goblins - 21
Cissinei - 20
Lyn - 18
Holly - 18
Dee - 18 (puking for 2 rounds)
Worgs - 17
Garl - 17 (puking for 2 rounds)
Barbaneth - 16
Iliana - 16
Elena - 11
Kurgan - 10
Trajan -10

*Round 1:*
The Goblins on the Worg's backs aren't carrying the normal rudimentary cross bow of their ilk, these bows carry some enchantment with them. The Goblins, like the worgs they ride, are armored in little Goblin sized full plates. Even at their small size, they're a damning sight to see breaking through the cool morning air.

Garag is able to get with in range to attack in the first round but his attack comes short of hitting the armored creatures riding toward him. Madeleine lacks the closeness and chance to get in a skirmish attack and can't move as it would leave Holly unprotected. but she still manages to drop one of the riders off of his Worg. He clatters into the dusty street but his beast races onward unabated. Luemus uses a lightning attack trying to catch two of the Worgs and their riders, the elder Worg leading the pack is able to easily avoid this:

*Elder Worg Reflex Roll:*
1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25) 
*
Worg Reflex:*
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19) 

The other Worg is able to dodge most of it too, though they break formation.[-13] The remaining four Goblins fired a volley of arrows at the group. Arrows clatter of Dee and Garl, but one buries itself in Elena's shoulder.

*Damage to Elena (2d6 negative energy):*
1d4+2d6 → [2,4,5] = (11) 

The other arrows missed their marks entirely. Cissinei extended her hands out to fling a beam of ice from her body, the beam collides with the lead Worg, who now seems three times larger than the others.[-18] The big Worg's rider goes down. 

*Reflex against Cissy's Spell:*
1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8) 

Lyn, in classic fashion fires a flaming ball into the middle of the worg group.

*Reflex: *
1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25) 

*Reflex:*
1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22) 

Lyn drops one of the Worgs and all of the riders crumple into the street  screaming and writhing as their armor heats up and they're cooked inside. The goblins lay still and the four worgs continue on, but only the lead worg seems to be in fighting form.[-25]

Under the instruction of the bow, Holly takes a shot. It seems that the bow itself grants her some power and aiming ability because this shot its dead on and buries itself in the back of the head Worg [-6]

The Worgs reach the party, the four that remain and they pounce and dive into the party. The Head Worg tackles Lyn, the creature is bigger than a horse, as it can be seen up this close. 

*Atk:*
1d20+16 → [16,16] = (32) 

*Dmg:*
2d6+8 → [5,5,8] = (18) 

As the Worg attempts a trip it provokes no attack of opportunity:
*Trip:*
1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22) 

*Lyn's STR check:*
1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)

Lyn is tugged to the ground by the large Worg. Barbaneth, seeing that Lyn is in peril, he springs in to action with his smite for both his melee attacks. [-27][-24]

The big Worg drops Lyn and Iliana attempts to bash one of the Worgs but her attack clatters off the armor. Before the Worg leader can move to away Elena is upon him, taking his head clean off with a sword swing. The creature crumbles next to where Lyn lays. Another of the creatures nearby is hit and goes down too. Kurgan lobs the head off one Worg as Trajan skewers one in the mouth. 

As Dee and Garl stop vomiting, they're looking down at Holly's tiny face. She's carrying her bow and standing just off to their side, "Are you two okay?" the little girl asks.

Madeleine turns to scope her up, "What did I tell you about running off?" 

"The bow said it would be okay!" Holly pleaded, "He said his name was Sonny." 

Cissinei helps Lyn back to his feet, "Are you okay," she asks throwing her arms around him.

*EXP
700*
5 small suits of full plate
5 worg full plates, 1 large
5 unholy cross bows, small
vomit bombs (3)

All around the party the city is still coming apart...


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2010)

> Lyn in the other hand looks at the worgs and laughs. "Bitches, please" he says *and steps back of Elena.*



((How could the worg pass Elena without giving AoOs? She has combat reflexes and was in front of Lyn. Just saying. Lyn never is directly in the line of combat, even less with Worgs around. ))

Lyn
Lyn gets up a little surprised of what happened. "Stupid worgs" he says as he kicks the body in the ground. Lyn is getting angry. "Those damn ships..." he's tempted to let go a fireball to the closest airship. Small flames start circling his hands in anticipation....


Elena
"I..." Elena looks really worried. She would like to know if at least Veronica was ok. She will have to trust the rumors of her abilities. Of Artalel she's not concerned... She pities the poor bastards who'd stay in his path. "We should try to help in this area, I really doubt we will be able to stop all this"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Meanwhile from inside the building, there's probably a sickening thud or two as Rebecca makes a good attempt at knocking the remaining Kobold through a window and into next Tuesday with yet another heavy piece of furniture.  "Die you little scaly bastard!"  

1d20+4
13+4 = 17

1d6+3
6+3 = 9


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

((The Worg in question was bigger than a Hummer, had 21 AC and jumped into the center of the group to get the person who fireballed his face)) 

Cissinei grimaced patting Lyn down, "Don't do that again...remember the last time---and in the off chance you bring the ship down it will fall in the city." 

Using water from her waterskin, Dee cleaned her face off. "This is out of control, why would they randomly pick this place to attack?"

Up on the ramparts there's an explosion and fifteen Orcs rain down into the street. Veronica stands atop the wall with her hand out in front of her with a dying energy charge coming from it. She rushes into the a fray of other creatures ahead of her fighting them off. 

Goblins with torches are setting fire to anything wooden. 

"Mommy, whats happening?" asked Holly. 

*Inside with Sebastian and Rebecca
*An Orc comes through the back window with two Goblins, all of them carrying little torches and attempting to set the room on fire.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2010)

"Veronica!" Elena looks at the girl fighting the creatures. She follows her to aid her in the battle. Veronica looks capable enough but Elena wont just stand around when someone else is trying to fight off an invading force. "Any friends you know?" she ask readying Nusintia to blow the nearest creature.

((Elena will be using Cleave now ))

"Heh, a city full of assassins. Two birds with one shot"  Lyn frowns again at the ships and witness Elena leaving. He casts Mage Armor on himself. "Is better to stay out of family matters I guess. So what do you want to do guys? I would rather leave town but this is NO coincidence. We come here, the beast appears and then a bunch of goblins and kobolds start invading... Random? Not at ALL!  I say we should interrogate someone important. Hey Becky, we might need your charming voice to get some info out!"  he calls for the bard, not knowing what is taking place inside.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

((You can't just follow Veronica, she's over fifty feet up on the walls of the city))


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2010)

Garl cursed violently, spitting the remaining vomit onto the ground. "This is insane..." He moaned, standing and looking around. "Ug...Worgs. I hate worgs." he muttered, drawing his axe.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2010)

((Elena runs along the wall, hoping she can hear her. If she can Elena will use her Composite Longbow to shoot down orcs. She's not going to leave veronica fighting alone, no matter how strong she is. ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

((Also, Rebecca is still inside so she can't hear Lyn, the streets are literally filled with enemies. You'd be better off fighting them down there))

There's a scream from down the road, "The doors have been compromised!" its one of the guards at his post, or who should been at his post running toward the party. There's a thunderous sound as a huge creature thunders down the streets slamming into people, its armored and there's a Goblin and Kobold riding on its back. 



Madeleine turns, slapping Lyn on the back, "What the fuck is that?"

Goblins and Kobolds following the creature, they're not armored but they have little bows and are making a mess of the city. Some of the Kobolds and Goblins that are between the party and the creature do get trampled.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2010)

Garl let out a moan, followed by a stream of curses in orcish. This would not be fun. At all. he readied his axe and reached for the inner fire within himself, the fire he had been able to harness ever since he was young...

Garl will Rage when the creature is within striking distance. (I'm just gonna repost the rolls from last time)

Stat Changes:
Strength: 26 (+8)
Constitution: 25 (+7)
HP: 14 extra (129/129)
Will save: +4
AC: 15 (If the ring of protection that's setting him on fire actually works) 13 (If it doesn't)
Rage lasts for 18 rounds

Initiative:Roll(1d20)+3:
15,+3
Total:18

*Round 1*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [11,15] = (26)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [19,10] = (29)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [5,12] = (17)

*Round 2*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [19,15] = (34)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [11,10] = (21) (I kid you not...)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [4,12] = (16)

*Round 3*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [15,15] = (30)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [12,10] = (22)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [1,12] = (13)

*Round 4*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [10,15] = (25)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [12,10] = (22)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [4,12] = (16)

*Round 5*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [10,15] = (25)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [18,10] = (28)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [6,12] = (18)

*Round 6*
Attacks:
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [12,15] = (27)
1d20+15 1d20+10→ [8,10] = (18)
Damage:
1d8+12 → [8,12] = (20)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 23, 2010)

*Kurgan*
Something big to hit!

(Stats are above)

Init:
1d20+2
18+2 = 20

He's no good with numbers but Dwarves are hard to move and stubborn as the stone.

He'll throw himself (figuratively) at the unconventional mount and go about hacking down the beast.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attacks:
Round 1:
1d20+14
19+14 = 33 (Threat)
1d20+9
17+9 = 26 (Threat)

Round 2:
1d20+14
6+14 = 20
1d20+9
18+9 = 27 (Threat)

Round 3:
1d20+14
1+14 = 15
1d20+9
12+9 = 21

Round 4:
1d20+14
4+14 = 18
1d20+9
11+9 = 20

Round 5:
1d20+14
18+14 = 32 (Threat)
1d20+9
6+9 = 15

Confirms:
Round 1:
1d20+14
3+14 = 17
1d20+9
18+9 = 27

Round 2:
1d20+9
4+9 = 13

Round 5:
1d20+14
1+14 = 15 (autofail)

Damage:
Round 1:
3d6+28
4,4,4+28 = 40 (x2 if confirms)

3d6+28
6,6,4+28 = 44 (x2 if confirms)

Round 2:
3d6+28
4,5,1+28 = 38

3d6+28
1,6,1+28 = 36 (x2 if confirms)

Round 3:
3d6+28
6,4,3+28 = 41

3d6+28
3,6,5+28 = 42

Round 4:
3d6+28
4,6,5+28 = 43

3d6+28
2,6,4+28 = 40

Round 5:
3d6+28
4,6,5+28 = 43

3d6+28
2,6,4+28 = 40




*Garag*
Garag large animals...  not exactly something Garag enjoyed fighting.  But he had some experience fighting mounted opponents, it was unusual in the arena but a good gladiator learned to be flexible.

(Stats same as above)

Init:
1d20+4
11+4 = 15


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
"Trip" attacks vs. both riders to dismount them:
Attack vs. Touch AC: (Against the riders touch AC not the mount)
1d20+15
8+15 = 23
1d20+10
6+10 = 16

Contested against either str, dex, or ride check @-4 because they're small:
1d20+15
13+15 = 28
1d20+15
17+15 = 32

Follow-up attacks if the trip is successful:
1d20+15
8+15 = 23
1d20+10
8+10 = 18

Damage:
2d6+11
5,4+11 = 20

2d6+11
2,2+11 = 15

(Note, if they're tripped they're prone (-4 attacks, -4 AC vs. Melee), and they'll take falling damage based off of how far they fall from the mount)


Round 2:
Garag will move as deep into the archer ranks as he can manage up to 60').  Archers attempting to fire or move while within Garag's 30' reach provoke AoO from him.  He'll use any AoO's to make disarm attacks (contested attack roll, Garag's AoO Disarm check is +26).  Garag can make 6 of these attacks a round.

If everything is already disarmed and he has additional AoOs to use, he'll make trip attacks (+16 touch attack, +15 Str vs. Str-or-Dex check followed by +16 follow-up attack and 2d6+11 damage).

If everything is disarmed and tripped and is provoking AoO feebily attempting to stand he'll just do normal attacks (+16 attack, 2d6+11 damage).

Round 3:
Continue AoO fodder cleanup.  He'll move to be in the thickest area of archers (move up to 60').

If he doesn't need to double move he'll attack, if he doesn't need to move at all he'll full attack:
1d20+15
5+15 = 20
1d20+10
4+10 = 14

2d6+11
2,6+11 = 19

2d6+11
4,2+11 = 17

Round 4:
Continue AoO fodder cleanup.  He'll move to be in the thickest area of archers (move up to 60').

If he doesn't need to double move he'll attack, if he doesn't need to move at all he'll full attack:
1d20+15
14+15 = 29
1d20+10
10+10 = 20

2d6+11
3,2+11 = 16
2d6+11
1,4+11 = 16

Round 5:
Continue AoO fodder cleanup.  He'll move to be in the thickest area of archers (move up to 60').

If he doesn't need to double move he'll attack, if he doesn't need to move at all he'll full attack:
1d20+15
3+15 = 18
1d20+10
11+10 = 21

2d6+11
1,5+11 = 17
2d6+11
5,2+11 = 18


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2010)

Lyn looks at the charging monster. "Fuck this".

 Lyn Initiative [1d20+7] => [17,7] = (24)


 Total Hit Points73
 Armor Class 21
 Flat Footed 18
 Touch 13


 Fortitude save +11
 Reflex save +7
 Will save +11


*Round 1*
Casts black tentacles just behind the Triceratops so the goblins and kobolds gets trapped by them. And uses his Teleport Boots as a free action to get on a safe roof away from the path of the monster.

Grapple check 1d20+19 → [15,19] = (34)
Damage 1d6+4 → [2,4] = (6)


*Round 2* 
Casts Wall of Force between the triceratops and the party. (( Please remember, the wall is invisible and he's charging. I dont know how much damage would do to himself, but this is the closest thing I have seen in real life, _warning!! somewhat disturbing!_))
"Cissy come up here, I need back up!"

Grapple check for the round 1d20+19 → [14,19] = (33)
Damage 1d6+4 → [4,4] = (8)

*Round 3-5* 
From his advantageous position on the roof Lyn starts raining fireballs on the kobolds/goblins and the triceratop. Spells can't get through the wall, but he can casts from above it. If he gets too much damages (1/2 HP) he teleports back to the ground with the rest of the party as a Free Action.
FIREBALLS
*Spoiler*: __ 





Fireball DC19 [10d6+1d6+1d4] => [4,4,5,1,5,6,2,3,5,6,1,2] = (44)
Grapple check 1d20+19 → [6,19] = (25)
Damage 1d6+4 → [3,4] = (7)

Fireball DC19 [10d6+1d6+1d4] => [5,5,2,2,4,5,1,3,3,2,6,4] = (42)
Grapple check for the round 1d20+19 → [15,19] = (34)
Damage 1d6+4 → [4,4] = (8)

Fireball DC19 [10d6+1d6+1d4] => [6,6,3,5,1,4,2,1,1,4,6,2] = (41)
Grapple check for the round 1d20+19 → [3,19] = (22)
Damage 1d6+4 → [6,4] = (10)





If he gets too much damage after: Teleports down, casts bullstrength on anyone who wants it,  and then dismisses the wall and teleports to safety/Sebastian for healing.

((Question, do they get Ref saves against Fireballs while grappling with the Tentacles??))

----

Elena
Elena realizes the creature is a bigger threat. "Luemus, can you control him or calm him?" she asks the druid. She will try to get away from the path of the creature and readies herself to battle any kobolds/goblins. 

 Elena Initiative [1d20+7] => [19,7] = (26)


 Total Hit Points 104/104
 Armor Class 22
 Flat Footed 19
 Touch 13


 Fortitude save +10
 Reflex save +6
 Will save +8


Elena readies her actions to avoid the Triceratops. ((Will edit later))


----------



## materpillar (Feb 23, 2010)

*Luemus*
_"Luemus, can you control him or calm him?"_  Luemus shot her a quick sidelong glance.  "You know how I'm not exactly a people person?  I'm not exactly the best animal person either.  Last time I tried to calm down an angry animal was those worgs that mauled me to the verge of death.  I don't have any spells for that sort of thing either, since I didn't expect to run into any animals in the middle of a city."

Total Hit Points: 80
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [leather] +2 [light wooden] +4 [dexterity]
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 15

Initiative
1d20+4 → [8,4] = (12)

Assuming the wall of force holds Luemus will attack the kobold and goblin on the big dino.  If the dino remains unhappy he will turn his attention to it, if not he'll start hitting the archers.  If the dino breaks into melee range he'll wildshape into a hawk and fly out of its range.  If the archers turn their attention to him, Luemus will hit them with an ice storm.

Call lightning or ice storm (5d6)
5d6 → [5,2,4,2,4] = (17)
5d6 → [5,1,5,1,5] = (17)
5d6 → [4,6,1,6,6] = (23)
5d6 → [2,2,4,6,6] = (20)
5d6 → [4,6,5,5,1] = (21)

*Iliana*
Initiative - 1d20+5 → [3,5] = (8)

Iliana doesn't care for the look of that monstrosity.  If it charges down on her she will use her tower shield as total cover.

She'll give it a good whack if she gets the chance though.
1d20+8 → [12,8] = (20)
1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)
1d20+8 → [3,8] = (11)
1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21)
1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)

dmg
3d6+7 → [3,6,6,7] = (22)
3d6+7 → [1,2,4,7] = (14)
3d6+7 → [6,4,1,7] = (18)
3d6+7 → [5,4,6,7] = (22)
3d6+7 → [5,3,4,7] = (19)

((erm nvm))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Elena -26
Maddy - 25
Lyn -24
Cissinei - 20
Dino - 20
Kurgan - 20
Holly - 18
Garl - 18
Dee - 18 
Barbaneth - 16
Garag - 15




*Round 1: *
When she laid eyes upon the thing Madeleine pointed to Holly, "Barbaneth! Get her out of here!" Before the words are fully off Maddy's tongue, Elena is moving to get out of the way. She takes Holly herself and tugs the little girl away from the fight.

"The bow said stay! It wants me to help!" Holly protests. 

Madeleine takes aim with her bow and the loosed shot gets the creature in one of its huge eyes [-36], enraged the beast swings its head side to side, one of the riders is flung into the air and then impaled on the horn. But the creature thunders forward. 

Lyn's black tentacles grab the ground Goblins and kill them, they're helpless to stop from being crushed by them no matter how the little bastards struggle. Cissinei casts wall of ice right in front of the creature, but it just breaks through it, taking the damage as it does[-16]:

*Dmg:*
1d6+10 → [6,10] = (16) 

Seeing as the beast is chagrining with little regard and with only one eye, Kurgan gets in its blind spot attacking from where he won't be trampled to death [-40] [-88]. Kurgans his have uprooted the beast and Garl gets his in as the thing nears the group [-17][-17]

Dee dashes into the alley way, "Bugger this, I'm no coward but I'm not that stupid." The original Archers are gone but there are more nearby and Garag gets into their ranks and keeps them from firing by tripping and cleaning them out as they attempt. Goblins and Kobolds aren't bold, no matter how well equipped they are. 

*Round 2:*
Maddy hits her next shot [-8], but its not nearly to the effect of the first. Lyn casts wall of force between the party and the creature, which effectively traps Garl and Kurgan with the beast. Cissinei also can't focus her attack through the wall and gives up on it because she hears Lyn. 

Then something spectacular and shocking occurs, the beast itself vanishes before hitting the force wall and reappears on the opposite side.The creature is still running toward the party and its right on top of them now. 

Kurgan is trapped on the other side of the wall of force with Garl, the two of them watch from behind the wall after they realize that something is wrong. Then they make their way into an alley to go around. 

Garag is pretty much rape stomping all the archers like there's no tomorrow. (and because of their armorless, level one status, they're helpless)

*Round 3:*
Maddy takes her next shot but its a miss and Lyn rains the fireball down upon on the beast but somethings wrong. Upon connecting with the Triceratops it bounces back and collides with Lyn himself:

*Ref Save:*
1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)

*Dmg:*
Fireball DC19 [10d6+1d6+1d4] => [4,4,5,1,5,6,2,3,5,6,1,2] = (44)

Lyn tumbles from the wall and is caught by Cissinei on the Magic Carpet, "You okay, Sweetie? What the Hell did that thing do?" She casts Ice Storm[-21]: 

*Dmg:*
5d6 → [5,3,1,6,6] = (21) 

To the people on the ground its too late, as they all charge into the alley where Dee, Barbaneth and Holly hide with Elena. The creature seems not to notice them and passes right on by. 

Holly tells them, "Sonny says the Armor is alive, he says that the armor is really, really bad..."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 23, 2010)

"WHHAAAAAT!?" Lyn gets up after the fireball exploded in his face. "You...DARE!" he doesn't really hear Cissy as he sees the creature raging away. "YOU MOTHER FUCKER!" Lyn himself in enraged. His skin hurts, his eyes hurt... but his hair is safe, somehow. "Goddamit" its been a while since he was this wounded. He will 'gently' teleport down to safety and look for Sebastian.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 24, 2010)

"Yeah I think calming that is beyond my powers.  I'm going to take to the air to get a better grasp of the situation.  Kurgan or Lyn might need support, although I doubt it."

Luemus will wildshape into an eagle and fly into the air.  He'll try to keep a low profile and not draw attention to himself.

Priorities
1) Aid any party that comes under attack
2) Point Kurgan back to the rest of the party (or vise versa)
3) Get an overview of the attacking army
4) Throw lightning bolts at any promising targets (archers, the triceratops, orcs on the wall)

If needed
5d6 → [5,2,4,2,4] = (17)
5d6 → [5,1,5,1,5] = (17)
5d6 → [4,6,1,6,6] = (23)
5d6 → [2,2,4,6,6] = (20)
5d6 → [4,6,5,5,1] = (21)

*In the alley*
Iliana glanced over at Elena.  "You seem to be one of the decision makers here.  What're our plans?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

Cissinei brings the carpet down as Lyn teleports, the guards seem to be controlling things and killing off the last of the creatures. But there are still some running around. 

"Looks like we got our asses proper kicked," Dee said as she stepped out sweeping the hair out of her eye. 

Garl and Kurgan make it back to the party.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Meanwhile...inside--batting cleanup

Rebecca grabbed a hold of Strat, and swung it at the nearest hostile orc's face.  "Show's over.  Only the band's allowed to trash the inn!  Let's get the gear and split."

Current Initiative: 22
HP: 72
AC: 20 (17 FF, 15 touch)

Attack 1:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+8
19+8 = 27

Confirm:  1d20+8
8+8 = 16

Damage:  1d10+3
9+3 = 12

Add 1d10+3
2+3 = 5 and 1d8+0
6+0 = 6 sonic damage if confirmed.  WHUUUMMMM...




Attack 2:


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+3
14+3 = 17

1d10+3
6+3 = 9




Meanwhile Sebastian, with his initiative of 16, is going to introduce these newcomers to the business end of a mace.  "We've got to see about leaving" he yells, hoping Glenn, Heather, or anyone else still inside would hear him

Attack 1:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+8
17+8 = 25
1d8+2
8+2 = 10




Attack 2: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+3
16+3 = 19
1d8+2
5+2 = 7




Both of them would try to smother out any fires that were set.  Sebastian had many castings of Create Water.  He can create about 20 gallons per casting


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

Luemus goes after the creature, he scores a hit on it from above, this time the armor can't counter (1/perday). [-17]

Cissinei takes the carpet and makes Kurgan get on, she flies until she is just over the beast and casts bull strength and rage on him. Luemus hits the thing again [-17] and Kurgan drops onto the creatures back enraged and bull strengthed.

As Kurgan lands on the thing, he brings his axe down and rends the creatures head clean off, the body slides to a stop in the dust as he stands upon it. Cissinei brings the carpet around and hops off next to him, "Wicked, we sure showed him!" she waves up at Luemus.[-80]


----------



## materpillar (Feb 24, 2010)

((what's the city look like from a bird's eye view?  Situation with the airship?  Any places that need help defending?))

Eyed the dwarf, damn that little fellow was deadly.  _"Wicked, we sure showed him!"_ Luemus screeched in affirmative as his wings were currently occupied.

He'll keep killing any kobolds he can see, although he'll stay pretty much over the party


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan grunted his affirmation at the kill, "so are we going to clean out the city or let the assassins and vermin fight it out?"  He glanced skyward, "we never did find the old ship, maybe we should take the carpet up and secure a new one?"

*Garag*
Garag relaxed as the immediate threat passed but kept his eyes wary for new threats in the area, the chain in his hands still rippling as if it has a mind of its own.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

The strat rings out as Rebbecca bashes the head in on the Kobold trying to light a bed on fire. He's killed as his little head is bashed in. And she slings the guitar into another Goblin knocking him against the wall. 

Sebastian goes to work with his mace downing one of the creatures. The others are still trying to get a fire but they're panicked while doing it. One of them gets the drapes and the other the bed but Rebbecca and Sebastian beat them senseless as they finish. 

Using the water, Sebastian gets the fires to go out. 

*Outside, above the city*
The airship is pelted by canon fire as the city begins its counterattack. The airship comes under attack from Lyn's remaining lightning. The ship comes down after a few attacks and the creatures in the city are finished off and mopped up by the guards and Veronica. 

Veronica swings down into the street and lands, sticking her large sword into the dirt, "Thanks for the assist," she said, "It looks like we've got an enemy that really wants to make trouble."

Many parts of the city is littered with bodies, goblins, kobolds, orcs and the inhabitants. It looks like chaos made a home there and there's no clear culprit.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Whistling innocently Rebecca stepped out into the street.  She looked back through the doorway to Sebastian.  "You coming?"

The Cleric stepped outside and looked around, smelling the blood & death.  "You know, it seems like just the sort of day to find the persons responsible for this, and explain our concerns to them."

Rebecca blinked.  "You want to talk to them?"

Sebastian shrugged, and waved his mace to & fro.  "Well.  It couldn't hurt if we went around and opened a few minds, could it?"

The bard groaned.  That was a horrible joke.  "You know, this really isn't the time to make puns."

"Well, didn't you use that guitar of yours to introduce those Kobolds to exciting new experiences?"

Rebecca rolled her eyes.  "For a holy man...you have a sick sense of humor"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2010)

"Lyn, make sure Sebastian checks you up" Elena told the sorcerer. "There should be some kobold or gobling alive to get some info..." she smiles wide at Kurgan "Indeed, we might need a new ship afterall, but I doubt they will fly anymore"


Lyn was slightly limping from his left feet. "ouch... ouch..._ I will kill them_.... ouch... ouch... Hey Sebastian! I need some help with this. It hurts my everywhere."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 24, 2010)

Heather…

At hearing the ruckus out side their room, Heather slowly gets to her feet and looks out.  “I think we need to get going…”  She sighs deeply shutting the door.  “We can decide later…”  She then quickly gets dressed and helps Glenn with his armor.


Trajan…

“The little bastards…”  He growls tightening his grip on his axe.  ‘What have I gotten mixed up in.’  Trajan thinks to himself as he stands with the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

Holly was up in her mother's arms, "What did these people want?" she asked.

"Don't you worry about it, Petal, okay?" Madeleine chided her. 

"It looks like we might have to make our goodbyes here in a moment," Barbaneth said, "I just wish our path's didn't have to diverge like this." 

"We'll see each other again---someday," Dee smiled. 

"Barbaneth, can you?" asked Cissinei pointing to Lyn, indicating that he needed to be healed. She cast Eagle's Splendor on the Paladin.

He nodded and laid hands on Lyn, "Hold still..." 

*[+60 to Lyn]*


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 24, 2010)

Glenn cocks his eyebrow at Lynn. With a concerned look he asks, "What happened to him?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2010)

"Him having a bad day," Holly said blatantly.

"Yeah," Dee started, "Our boy Lyn put up a magic wall that trapped Kurgan and Garl----then proceeded to fireball himself," She stifled the laughter, it was hard to avoid a chuckle.

Cissinei looked at her sister angrily and hugged Lyn tight.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2010)

"Ahh...thank you" he sighs in relief "It was some kind of demonic behemoth with armor, at least I did something" he rolled his eyes at Dee and let Cissy hug him.

Elena also hugs Maddy and Barb. "Be careful. If you need anything, don't hesitate to send us a message" she also snuggles Holly "Now, I don't know how long would you stay with your mommy and daddy, but be sure to listen to them and don't get into trouble, alright?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 25, 2010)

"Lyn can still be burned by fire?" Glenn asked, "I guess it must be specific to Aaron then. To become a Paladin in the there is a ritual you must complete in where you have to actually cross a wall of fire, as in the spell, and not be burned to test the fiery-nature of your soul. Fire cannot harm me."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2010)

Lyn felt a little offended by Glenn "Hey, my soul is more than fiery, my body is the one that's still flesh, you know".


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 25, 2010)

"I don't know about that," Glenn said, "I think I might describe your soul as more explosive than fiery..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 25, 2010)

Sebastian came on the scene, mace in hand.  There's a bit of blood on him, probably Orc or Kobold.  Looking around and seeing the various bits of orc, triceratops, & whatnot, he frowns.  "I see  no one thought to save me anything."

Rebecca came up behind him  "You snooze, you lose Sebastian.  You're far too formal at this fighting business.  It calls for speed, improvisation, dexterity and above all..."  She made a dramatic flourish as the last word leapt from her tongue "...style!"

The Cleric sighed "And in your case a need to break random bits of furniture.  That infirmary is going to be short more than a few chairs, vases, and tables now."

Rebecca turned up her nose at him.  "You wouldn't know, being a boring stick-in-the-mud and all.  The ritual of smashing furniture and vandalizing one's accommodations is something all bards are to bound by tradition to perform at least once in their lives.  Or at least that's what the great Townshend says."  

"Who the hell is Townshend?"  Sebastian rolled his eyes "And who are you anyhow, to go about doing more damage than the orcs and Kobolds?  

Rebecca sighed.  "Forgive me for saying this, but I've known no wars like you.  I'm not old and I'm no soldier, and I don't think you understand my generation.  And I can't explain why.  So shove it up your squeezebox!"  The bard gave Sebastian the finger.

Sebastian was lost for words.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 27, 2010)

With the best wishes of the group behind them and the sun rising further toward the apex of the sky, Madeleine, Barbaneth and Holly climbed up onto the flying carpet. Dee gave Maddy one last hug, "You know you're like the other little sister now, right? Though I've got to admit you have less to learn than this one," she pointed to Cissinei.

"I know, we're going to miss you all, you know?"

"I await the day we can all see each other again, perhaps under more peaceful terms and in more peaceful times?" Barbaneth said with a smile. 

"We'll make sure to make enough ruckus that you catch wind of it from time to time," Cissinei joked. 

"You make sure you Mum and Dad stay out of trouble, kay little bit?" Dee hugged Holly tight. 

After another round of goodbyes the family rose into the sky on the carpet and sailed forward, toward the north at an increasing speed until they were gone from sight. Cissinei hugged one arm around Lyn from the side, "It's sad that they have to go." 

"Least they stuck around to see Lyn try to solo our own party..." Dee said. There was a note left in her hand, something from Maddy, "Try Lesliana--" she paused, "That's a good idea, thanks Maddy."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2010)

"*sigh*.... I hate farewells. I really do" he said hugging back Cissy. He... he was way taller now. A full head taller than her.  He turned to Dee "Me? Soloing the party? Bah, why would I do that? I just kill things that try to kill me... and sometimes I hurt things that annoy me, but that's all. Who's that Lesliana...?" he asked trying to get a peek at the note.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2010)

"You should remember Lyn," Dee said, "You met her once and actually met her before I did...she's Madeleine's Mom---she's a historian or some such. I think that it might be she would know what some of these things we've seen and heard about lately might be within her sphere of study."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2010)

"oohh, THAT Lesliana... sorry, totally forgot about her name" he scratched the back of his head.

Elena looked silently as Maddy, Barb and Holly left. She was half smiling at the scene... it was good. They would safe. "Do you know where can we find them?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2010)

"Her Mum? She teaches somewhere and treasure hunts for that society she's part of---her and the Drow fellow still probably work together. Weird to see an Elf and Drow so closely related..." Dee said. 

"She said the city was called Woglinde..." Cissinei said. 

"Ah yes, Woglinde, jewel of the South!" Dee chipped in.

"It's to the far north to my understanding...against the border between here and Lea---," Cissinei paused, "Are you drunk." 

"Hung over, which is more or less punishment for stopping..." 

Cissinei sighed, "Thought you'd stopped."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

_
After another round of goodbyes the family rose into the sky on the carpet and sailed forward, toward the north at an increasing speed until they were gone from sight. Cissinei hugged one arm around Lyn from the side, "It's sad that they have to go." _

Sebastian waved off the trio.  "Right.  Take care.  Don't do anything silly Barnabeth.  And I expect to hear all about it the next time we meet."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

"Well then, they've taken our only acceptable means of transport and all we have left is the Paladin's flying Dog-thingy and our legs...what should we do?" Dee asked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 1, 2010)

Sebastian thought about this for a moment.  "Well.  If you've got your legs, walking is always an option.  And if someone else has them...well something is a mite wrong.  I'd suggest buying a pack-beast or two, but my luck with animals...has always seemed like."

Rebecca chimed in.  "You could always hitch-hike.  Caravaners always love heavily armed, well-monied people like yourselves."

"Don't you have someplace else to be?" asked Sebastian, visibly annoyed.

The bard shrugged.  "You can't hardly expect me to leave you lot alone now.  You've been whisked away to gods-know-where, given some sort of mission, and then...I lost an entire year of my life due to you lot.  Sorry god-botherer.  You're stuck with me."

Sebastian muttered something not very nice under his breath


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

"You two bicker like a cute little couple," Dee quipped, "It's really quite endearing." After a moment Dee sighed, "I feel like if we were forced to protect some caravan it would be so---three years ago..." she commented. "Where's that bloody Lightning rail when you need it." 

Veronica was still standing nearby, "Hm, yes---you all seem to have plenty to say, in the midst of all the yapping I thought I heard mention of Woglinde, its in Northern Whitefall, not more than three weeks travel time from here. I suppose Father could be persuaded to lend you something to help you on the way." 

"Say a Sand schooner?"

"Silly git, schooner go through water," as Dee said 'water' she made a wave like motion horizontally through the air with her hand. 

"A Sand schooner is more or less the best vessel to traverse the Sand Sea, it won't work on the grasslands, but when you make it to the edge of the Desert, you can sell it and make a pretty bit of copper. I'll arrange to have one given to you for free---you can sail right?" 

Dee nodded.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "You two bicker like a cute little couple," Dee quipped, "It's really quite endearing."




Elena didn't realize the moment she started to frown to Dee. 

"A Sand schooner!? I thought those were just rumors! They go through the sand alright? It must be incredible." Lyn exclaimed before Elena could add anything to the conversation. He seemed quite excited with all this thing of crossing the desert... there was a charm to it he never experienced before. "Say Dee, would you teach me to sail one of those??"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2010)

Heather…

Standing near Glenn, Heather listens to the group.  “Another damn strange ship…”  She grumbles crossing her arms over her stomach while Coia sits in front of her, giving her as much comfort he can.


Trajan…

The man gave a yawn and began to clean his axe while the others talked.  ‘I just go where I’m needed…’  he thinks to himself as he waits.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Glenn puts his hand Heather's shoulder and comfortingly says, "Well, I'm sure that you'll like that it's closer to the ground at least." Glenn's preference was still for air travel rather then ground travel, but for now he was more concerned about Heather's well being.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2010)

"Ehem..." Elena finally cleared her throat. "Well, we better look for this sand schooner you speak of" said Elena trying to keep moving. Staying in this town it was something she didn't want to prolong much more. She gave a small look at Heather... that look that women use to let her know if she needed anything, she didn't have to hesitate to ask.

"You know, I like it here. The sun feels nice in my skin..." Lyn had suddenly started to look happier than usual. The idea of the sand schooner was just amazing for him. The sand, the sun... the heat and the dryness seemed to set him well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

The schooner is easily found at the opposite end of town, when the reach the vessel it looks like a regular sailboat on the outside, though its not very big. But it is at least big enough to comfortably house fifteen people. 

"Three weeks travel time is what you're looking at if Woglinde is in your sights, the galley is small and more or less rudimentary but its fully stocked. Avoid taking it off the dunes and follow the fast moving sand..." Veronica told them.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2010)

"Stay in the dunes. Travel in the fast moving sand. Gotcha!" said Lyn with quite a grin. He wasn't looking at Veronica. 


Elena wasn't thrilled to get in another strange moving transport for three weeks. Metal carriages on rails, flying cabs and ships.... now another ship that moved in the sand. For a second there she really missed the feeling of a horse charging to battle, their hearts beating at the same time. These things had no heart. "Thank you again Veronica. If you hear anything about my mother I guess you can send us word of her."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

Veronica nodded, "I've also taken the liberity of cleaning up the little mess of a monster you left in the the streets and the Goblins. Turns out the metal and armors they were wearing was worth something and the estimate its well over 100,000 gold--Daddy had some of the men pay you out because we figure what use do you have for Goblin and Dinosaur armor?" 

Veronica stuck her hand out to shake Elena's, "Money is in the ship, see you around Elena." 

*EXP:
3,000 EXP
175,000 GP (needs to be split)*


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2010)

> EXP:
> 3,000 EXP
> 175,000 GP (needs to be split)



((!!!  ))

Lyn enters the ship and finds... gold.... GOLD. *GOLD.* His jaw drops as it has never fell before. There's a tear made our of his little draconic instinct . "is.... beautiful" his eyes shine. 


Elena waves Veronica as they aboard the ship. She comes to find Lyn frozen in the place, a strange smile fixated on his face. "Lyn? What's.... OH MY-" Elena winks a couple of times at the treasure.  "Well, that was quite an armor... never thought it would... that's just too much... wow. Dee we might need a little help to split this up"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 3, 2010)

Kurgan whistles softly as he sees the fortune arrayed before him.  "There was a time where such treasures would have been in me wildest dreams.  Could open up me own store and live quite well the rest of me days."

"Now I'm thinking maybe some new armor, hopefully let me get a few more swings in when me time finally comes."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

Dee stepped into the cargo area of the little schooner, she stretched and yawned, "Welp, bit of a downgrade from the metal air one..." she glanced around, "But guess we got to tell your sister good looking out," she said patting Elena on the back.

When Kurgan spoke of his wildest dreams Dee smiled, "Aye, I didn't think ya' had any wild dreams--bu I suppose we all want something," she said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 3, 2010)

Rebecca's jaw dropped.  "Elena, was your family always this loaded?  I mean, that's a lot of money."

Sebastian eyed the treasure critically.  "No doubt gained from murdering good people in their sleep."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

"I doubt they were all bad killings," Dee said, "We have to give others the benefit of the doubt sometimes," she said. 

"That and if we didn't take any money on account of there being blood on it, we'd be poor," Cissinei said.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 3, 2010)

Heather…

The drow only gives the gold a slight glance before heading below deck to get out of the hot sun.  Prowling around she finds the darkness looking room and enters with Coia right behind her.


Trajan…

“Woowee…”  Trajan says putting his axe over his shoulder.  “Now I am really glad for signing up.”  He laughed loudly then and looked out.  “We should get underway before someone changes their mind.”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 3, 2010)

"Yeah, allow me to just start a full sized sail boat all on my own, instantaneously," Dee rolled her eyes, "You could help out, you brute!" Dee said. 

Dee was going to go up and and check the sails and start tying them back and getting ready to set sail, she hoped it was no different than the_ Reckless Abandon _and how it worked.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 3, 2010)

“Um…”  Trajan looked around and scratched his head.  “You’re the Captain ma’am.  Not me.  If you direct me I will do whatcha need.”  He grinned following Dee and helping the best he could


----------



## materpillar (Mar 3, 2010)

Luemus jaw dropped slightly at the amount of money sitting in the ship.  Greed wasn't one of Luemus's inner demons, and his thoughts didn't stray to all the ways that money could be twisted into use.  He was simply shocked by the huge array of gold.

"I think this is the first time adventuring has ever paid very well in something other than blood being spilled on the ground."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2010)

If that gold was a person, Lyn would have marry it right there. His health was glad that wasn't the case as it would be a storm of spells coming from Cissy. Lyn takes out his bag of holding and starts pouring his part inside. "Heheheheheheheheheheheee" his little laugh was quite disturbing. 


Elena
"Well, we never lacked money back when we lived together... but... it we were just alright. Indeed it must be the whole town's profit..." she sighed deeply "...and yes, I also believe is from the kills. But heck, we could put a good use to all that gold."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 4, 2010)

Cissinei chuckled at Lyn's love of money, "You do realize my parents are like, filthy rich, right?" she said.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2010)

A huge shiver traveled down Lyn's spine, as she had licked him in the ear. He tried to compose himself and asked "...say-that-again?"

Elena rolled her eyes and went over to help Dee with the ship. She wasn't thrilled to see Lyn succumb to his greedy side.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 4, 2010)

"My dad's in shipping, didn't Dee tell you all of these things?" she asked. "It's why we're both so well schooled," she said proudly. "Then my older sister is a lawyer, one of my brothers is a Knight..." Cissinei sighed, "There are so many of us." 

Pellegri looked into Lyn's eyes, "Is he okay?" 


Up on the deck Dee worked at the sails, "Thanks Elena, this is going to take just a moment, it feels odd to be doing this all over again with the sails and all."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

Sebastian ambled about, unsure of what to do.  "If only it could be more...more like that thing that runs on rails."

Rebecca went to see if there was something she could help with.  She was, after all fairly agile.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2010)

"Hey, at least we are not hundreds of feet up in the air" Elena chuckled looking at the sails. She was glad her armor was lighter than the normal ones. Her health would really suck because of the heat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 4, 2010)

Together, Dee, Elena, Trajan, and Rebecca got the ship started and almost the second that the boat started to pull off through the sands Dee swung back to the helm on one of the ropes. 

The boat started slowly at first, the sands breaking and parting as it picked up speed and pushed through them.

"She's set! We're going to put that sun to our backs...that's where the wind is!" when the boat left the city gates, Dee turned at an angle and the schooner picked up speed. 

Cissinei poked her head up above the edge of the lower deck, "Looks like we're finally moving," she said, "What are we going to do on this thing for three weeks?" Poe climbed up onto her shoulder and made a slight sound. 

Lyn might notice that Cissinei is cold to the touch and her skin has started to turn a paler colour now.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2010)

Lyn was going from side to side of the ship looking at how smoothly was moving through the sand. He approached Cissy and touched her arm and shoulder "Well, we could get some fun on those three weeks" he winked at her but he realized her coldness "Hey... are you feeling well? You look pale" he raised his eyebrow just a little concerned. "You should go inside, the sun might get you" Lyn in the other hand was all hot and happy in the sun.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 4, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When Kurgan spoke of his wildest dreams Dee smiled, "Aye, I didn't think ya' had any wild dreams--bu I suppose we all want something," she said.



Once the ship had settled in for the journey Kurgan found a place to rest and chatted with Dee again, "everyone has dreams, kids especially.  Stories of Dwarves being carved of stone are exaggerated at the very least."

"Still yes, when I was a youngen I always assumed I'd be working in a smithy, maybe someday own a forge of meself.  This was before Clanggedin had chosen me for loftier goals."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2010)

ELENA
"Heh, before my life was upside down thanks to my father... I really didn't have anything planned for the future" she closed her eyes and felt the warm air hitting her face "I kinda open a small orphanage back home. Svergild stood behind to take care of it... Do you remember Sebastian? Back in Steinroad. I left most of the gold with them. If the trip wasn't that dangerous I would send some more money"


----------



## materpillar (Mar 5, 2010)

Luemus shot Kurgan a questioning look.  "I don't think I ever had any dreams.  I expected to look after a small plot of land for the vast majority of my life time.  Then I got my roots torn up and thrown into this party." Luemus shrugged "I've been to busy enjoying myself to want to do anything else."

In the corner Iliana opened her mouth as if she was going to add something, then instead resumed her silent vigil.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

Dee shot a glance at Luemus, "Yeah, and too busy to enjoy anyone else," she muttered.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 5, 2010)

_"... Do you remember Sebastian? Back in Steinroad. I left most of the gold with them. If the trip wasn't that dangerous I would send some more money"_

"Steinroad--that one town that was attacked by that doppleganger of Luemus?  I remember you left more than a few children there.  Funny that event.  It put me in debt for quite a while.  That'll teach me to call upon the services of angels and frighten the piss out of Deidre."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2010)

Elena chuckled. "Ah yes, Bato was his name? I still don't have a clue what to do with all that money. Maybe getting Nusintia better" she pated the hilt of the sword. She looked at Dee and then Luemus for a second.  Elena wasn't sure if Dee meant what she thought. She looked again at Sebastian "You should really find a new armor" she pointed at the several scratches from the last few battles. "It wont hold for much longer"


----------



## materpillar (Mar 5, 2010)

"Yeah, and too busy to enjoy anyone else,"

Luemus looked quite taken aback. "I... the... Damn it Dee, I don't have a decent response to that."  The elf looked a bit frustrated as he glanced back at the Cleric. "Doppleganger of me?  What? I don't think I heard about this."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

Dee stuck her nose up at him, "I'll just talk to Kurgan," she turned to the Dwarf, "I know about dreams, I don't even think I had any other dreams when I was a kid besides being a sailor..." she paused, "Look at me now, I've got three ships and one of them flies." 

Cissinei dragged Lyn up to the deck with her and leaned down on the rail, "It's sad---I think I am going to really miss Maddy, it was like having another sister."


----------



## materpillar (Mar 5, 2010)

Luemus gave Dee a dirty look. "Well excuse me.  Apparently my knowledge of vast social etiquette is getting the best of me yet again."  Luemus turned and quickly vanished from the room looking quite irked and confused as he went.  He went up to the front of the ship where Kytae started pestering him since she'd been neglected for quite a while.

((Really how long since I've mentioned her?)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 5, 2010)

_The elf looked a bit frustrated as he glanced back at the Cleric. "Doppleganger of me? What? I don't think I heard about this."
_

Sebastian blinked.  "It was some time after Elfenlied.  I still had the music box we had found in the forest.  As it turned out, it was sealed for a few very good reasons.  I dealt with it, and such is a story for another time, but think nothing of it.  There was one of whats-his-name, Orseth too."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2010)

"Yeah, never mind that. We dealt with that bastard as quickly as possible. He was using your tactic of turning into a bird and let the lightning rain on us. Lyn took quite a few blasts if I remember correctly" she said getting close to Kytae and petting her on the head. "I was stuck in the ground for most of the fight. Lars gave us a hand himself but... I realize now that I need a backup plan when the enemy is flying. I'm fairly useless when that happens"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2010)

Garl chuckled. "Don't be worried about something as simple as that. Next time something flies, I can throw you at them." He said to Elena leaning back in his chair and setting his axe to rest beside him. "You might have to take that armor off first though."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

Cissinei sighed, "I could just cast fly...its a lot safer than throwing people around like their balls..." 

"Ah, I miss Orseth," Dee said, "He reminded me of my brother---probably one of the first guys I met I didn't try to shag," Dee said with a sense of nostalgia in her voice. 

"Maybe you should write a weekly serial about it...title it '_When we were slutty_'," Cissinei said. 

Dee scoffed, "You've not go to be such a bitch about it."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2010)

Elena chuckled a little "I can't take off my armor. I'm too frail fighting without it" Elena coughed a little at Cissinei's remark. Maybe she didn't know about that elf guy was in Elfenlied but that had been the turning point for Dee. She kept her mouth shut.


"I would totally buy that" Lyn snorted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

Cissinei and Dee turned and glared at Lyn and Poe leaped up into the air and began to claw at the top of Lyn's head:

*Atk:*
   1d20+4 → [19,4] = (23)

*Dmg:*
   1d2-4 → [2,-4] = (-2)

The damage done is negligible and Cissinei calls the cat away quickly, "Poe, get over here!"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2010)

" TAKE IT OOOOFF!" he moved his hands on his head trying to throw him down. The cat then was called by Cissi. "Heeey... It was a joke! I don't go around throwing Maggie around at people, right?" he made a face at Poe, he was NOT happy at all with the cat "Don't try that again, Poe"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

"I didn't throw her, she jumped and attacked you because I was angry I guess..." Cissinei said. "She still sort of has a mind of her own and she's usually very well behaved." 

The cat jumped up onto her arm and she rubbed its back, "She's sorry, you don't have to yell at her---she's an animal though and when I get angry she sometimes just reacts."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Garl chuckled. "Don't be worried about something as simple as that. Next time something flies, I can throw you at them." He said to Elena leaning back in his chair and setting his axe to rest beside him. "You might have to take that armor off first though."



"Who'd want to take armor off?" interjected the Cleric.  "It keeps insides on the insides and outsides on the outsides.  Unless of course, you're being mauled by a giant spider demon in which case...even magic armor doesn't help much."  

Rebecca suddenly seemed present.  Bards have ears for when stories are told.

He smiled at Elena.  "You know, Genevieve had a smith in Yervias make a lovely helmet out of that thing's head."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee stuck her nose up at him, "I'll just talk to Kurgan," she turned to the Dwarf, "I know about dreams, I don't even think I had any other dreams when I was a kid besides being a sailor..." she paused, "Look at me now, I've got three ships and one of them flies."



"It's a good thing to achieve a dream, but you always have to keep looking forward."  Kurgan gazed absently into the distance, "eventually you reach the point where your dreams and your limitations coincide, and then you know the measure of your life."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2010)

*Elena*
Elena shuddered at the mention of that demon thing. "Eww, I don't know if I'd ever use that kind of helmet" she rubbed her side without thinking, where the monster had wounded her, deeply. 

*LYN*
"Well, just saying. Poe knows I'm a magic user as you are and, if he's smart enough, it wont attack people who can blow him to bits" he rolled his eyes and went to the side of the deck looking at the sand. "You guys should get boots like the ones I have" he poofed from where he was, appearing in the other side of the deck. "That way the demon spider wont get you even without an armor"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

Cissinei held Poe up so Lyn could see under her, "Poe's a girl!" 

Dee felt kind of bad about what Cissinei had said to her and chose to ignore it. She instead turned the Kurgan and his talk of dreams, "I guess that it does feel good to achieve this," she acknowledged the boat, "I never pictured it being on sand or in the sky, but I think this is partly what I wanted."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 5, 2010)

Kurgan shrugs, "nobody can tell you what you want it's up for you to figure it out and fight for it.  To me the ship represents nothing more than a means to get back North so we can find Lamosa and deal with him.  Once that's done Clanggedin will point me to my next goal."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

With her hand on the rail of the deck in an almost affection manner Dee smiled, "I don't know, I feel like for the time being, this ship is our home. And the air ship was the same, it protected us, carried us and was there through all of that with us---kind of like a mum."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 6, 2010)

_
Elena shuddered at the mention of that demon thing. "Eww, I don't know if I'd ever use that kind of helmet" she rubbed her side without thinking, where the monster had wounded her, deeply. 
_

The Cleric nodded.  "But as Genevieve put it to me later:  _'I'm fantastic at killing people god-botherer, and I hate it.  If I can just frighten some people off instead of killing them--even if they really want to kill me, then maybe there'll be a little less sadness in the world._'"

He kicked at the deck.  "She really was far too kind at heart to have been born half an orc and spent her teenage years a mercenary.  Not that being half an orc is a bad thing mind you, but the reason of her orcishness wasn't a very nice thing to begin with."

Sebastian looked out over the sand.  "You know Elena, I later asked her now-husband why he fell in love with her.  He told me this:  _Sebastian, if my Genevieve could summon up the will to put her life on the line and cut down an army for the sake of a mere stranger, simply because she felt sorry for me--then her love, were it ever inflamed, would burn far brighter than the Sun.  That is why I asked for her hand_."  Sebastian scratched his head.  "Her husband really is quite the romantic--a bit of a scholar too."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2010)

Elena
"Uhm... I wouldn't say like a mom...but it helped us a lot" Elena wasn't too fond of the idea of staying inside a ship to travel. She liked to be able to move freely. She listened closely to the story of Ginny. There was a twitch on her mouth, as she had suddenly wanted to smile but something else stopped her. "Sometimes I feel like that" she said leaning towards the dunes "... but not always" and that's what kept her from smiling. 


Lyn
"Poe is a She?" Lyn blinked "Heh, the name gave me impression of a boy"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 6, 2010)

Cissinei looked at Sebastian, "Why is it you never got married?" she asked. "It would seem like a lot of girls would find a guy like to you be a catch...my brother did the whole--rugged cleric thing and women were just clawing at his feet. He was basically forced to settle down with one of them."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei looked at Sebastian, "Why is it you never got married?" she asked. "It would seem like a lot of girls would find a guy like to you be a catch...my brother did the whole--rugged cleric thing and women were just clawing at his feet. He was basically forced to settle down with one of them."



Sebastian grimaced.  "Well it's a bit hard to explain.  I was nearly kicked out of the Monastery, twice.  It took me eight years, when it normally takes only four.  People took to calling me Lurch because they thought I'd end up being the first ordained zombie before I graduated up from the acolytes class.  I don't think I've told anyone this, but Elfenlied--was my first assignment as a field Cleric, and I had to trick my superior into signing the orders."

He scratched his head.  "I suppose you could put it down to a sense of having lost some time and wanting to make up for it.  Chasing after women, while a very good thing, just got drowned out I suppose."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 6, 2010)

"Well you ended a war," Cissinei said, "I guess that they had to eat their words," Cissinei said. 

The ship hit a large bump and dropped, "Whoops, that was a dune..." 

As it landed in the sand it continued moving along.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Sebastian shrugged.  "I suppose so.  Doesn't make the memories any less terrible though."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2010)

Elena was glad she hadn't been drinking or eating when Cissy asked Sebastian about being married. She would have choked on it. She just kept looking at the dunes. FOCUS ON THE DUNES, ELENA!


LYN
"Just because Barb and Maddy did it, it doesn't mean it's the best idea if one keeps hitting the road like us..." he wanted to add '_like Heather and Glenn'_ but he let it there.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 6, 2010)

Trajan…

Leaning against the rail her chuckled at the talk of marriage and shook his head.  He watched the sands flowing underneath the ship and grabbed the rail as it dropped down the dune.  “No point in marriage.  Just find a woman you enjoy for the time being.  Move on when you get bored.”  Trajan let his eyes travel over the few woman present almost hungrily lingering on Elena slightly.  Someone that he felt shared his particular life then shrugged.  “To much trouble if you ask me…”  He goes back to contemplating the seas of sand.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 6, 2010)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan shrugs, "at the end of the day to me it's just a ship.  Maybe something more to you, but I'd think your goals would say more what to do with the ship than merely having it."


*Garag*
Garag nods wisely as Trajan speaks.  "Rutting's all well and good but warriors don't have time or place to form long term attachments.  It just ends up weakening them.  Better to live life free from such commitments, lets you focus on what you really care about."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 7, 2010)

Dee sighed, "I suppose so," she said to Kurgan. "I spent a lot of time on ships as a little girl so I guess I just came to have a certain relationship with them. It leads to emotional attachments." 

"I don't know Garag, that seems like a sad way to be about it---everyone can find someone long term."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Rebecca suddenly seemed to pop out of nowhere, lute in hand.  "The chief fun of men, Cap'n, is in the finding and the having.  Can't see why you're moping about the not having when you don't seem to have done much finding.  It's a lot of worry about nothing if you ask me.  I have a song for such things--heard it from a fellow named Balthasar"


_Sigh no more, ladies, sigh no more,
Men were deceivers ever;
One foot in sea, and one on shore,
To one thing constant never.
Then sigh not so,
But let them go,
And be you blith and bonny,
Converting all your sounds of woe
Into Hey nonny, nonny._​
As she sung, the bard moved around those present, sometimes getting close, and other times not.  A nod of the head here or there, a slight smile.  Rebecca was, if anything, a consummate flirt

For some reason the bard has found the time to change into an outfit that was, well--quite immodest among other things.  A loose cotton shirt, the sort you'd swear was almost translucent, with a few buttons left undone near the top, complemented dark tan breeches that left little of her legs to the imagination

It's quite a good thing that Sebastian had wandered off by this point, else the poor Cleric's head might have exploded.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2010)

"Ehem" Elena finally cleared her throat and left the deck after the song finished. Too much sun for one day, she thought. She would go to look for Heather and see if she needs anything.

Lyn, in the other hand, was in total awe with Rebecca's song... and other things.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee sighed, "I suppose so," she said to Kurgan. "I spent a lot of time on ships as a little girl so I guess I just came to have a certain relationship with them. It leads to emotional attachments."


Kurgan shrugs, "suit yerself I suppose.  I mostly do without attachments meself, gave up most of them long ago.  Makes it simplier to move on when the time comes."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I don't know Garag, that seems like a sad way to be about it---everyone can find someone long term."


"Really?  In a mercenary's life?"  Garag snorts loudly.  "You really think that you can travel around, brave battle and dangerous encounters with your 'love' by your side?  This is no bards tale of love and fantasy, this is the real world.  If you have love and open yourself up to that, someone will exploit it.  What will you do when you have to choose between yourself and your love?  Either way you lose."

"Better to avoid the issue, keep things casual."


----------



## materpillar (Mar 8, 2010)

_"Really?  In a mercenary's life?"  Garag snorts loudly.  "You really think that you can travel around, brave battle and dangerous encounters with your 'love' by your side?  This is no bards tale of love and fantasy, this is the real world.  If you have love and open yourself up to that, someone will exploit it.  What will you do when you have to choose between yourself and your love?  Either way you lose."

"Better to avoid the issue, keep things casual."_

Iliana fixed her icy stare on Garag from the corner. She seemed quite displeased with this change in conversation. "So what if it gets exploited?  If you have to make that terrible choice?  You know what happens if your love dies in front of you?  They die.  It's terrible... dreadful...  However the positives still far outweigh the negatives."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2010)

LYN
"Well, in that case you need to choose someone who can defend herself so you don't have to worry about someone _using her_ against you. That's why I don't have to worry much about Cissy" he told her as a compliment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 8, 2010)

"I try to keep myself away from danger," Cissinei said, "But I've done well taking care of myself, just ask Dee about it." 

"Yeah, she's a great little scraper in a pinch...did Elena leave?" asked Dee.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 8, 2010)

Rebecca looked around, the lute she had been holding had disappeared into thin air sometime after she stopped singing (Summon Instrument).  "Think she went belowdecks.  The sun must be getting to her."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2010)

Elena looked for a nice quite room and took off her armor. The heat was killing her and although she wasn't going to run around in such clothes as Rebecca, she certainly felt relieved of using just a normal shirt. She let herself fall back on the bed, like she did as she was a kid and looked the ceiling. Elena was tired. Her father and sister appearance had emotionally exhausted her... and there was the deal with Edith too. She gave a deep sigh. 

It was finally time to close the biggest and nasty old wound. "One down, three to go" she whispered but didn't realize she had actually said it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2010)

Garag simply shrugged at the protests, "people may say they will leave their chosen partners to fend for themselves in a battle, but that's rarely the case.  Eventually a problem will come up and you will find yourself distracted."

"Until that day comes enjoy your delusions I suppose."  He leans back to let the wind blow over him, "is your entire land so blasted hot?"


----------



## materpillar (Mar 8, 2010)

_Garag simply shrugged at the protests, "people may say they will leave their chosen partners to fend for themselves in a battle, but that's rarely the case. Eventually a problem will come up and you will find yourself distracted."

"Until that day comes enjoy your delusions I suppose." He leans back to let the wind blow over him, "is your entire land so blasted hot?"_

Iliana gave Garag a sad look.  "I'm afraid that day already came.  It was not a... pleasant experience."  She rubbed one of her rings and looked into empty space.  "It's not all bad though.  At least I don't mind the heat much anymore."  The mummy's lie wasn't very convincing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2010)

"I think that you have to work together to make it when it comes to these things, one coherent fighter force," Cissinei said. "Maybe that's part of the issue with us right now?" 

The heat of the desert was too much to handle in the middle of the day like this. Still the boat cut through the sands on its way over the desert. 

Cissinei sighed, "It's going to be an interesting three weeks," she said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 15, 2010)

"I suppose..." Rebecca licked her lips "...that it will be quite interesting indeed."

Elsewhere

Sebastian had found himself a spot on deck away from the others, and out of the sun.  He had taken off his armor, and sat there in a loose-fitting, unbuttoned cotton shirt, and breeches.  

The cleric hummed softly as he ran his index finger over the various damaged bits.  Anyone with a modicum of magical knowledge could probably identify a Mending spell by sight, as small sparks flew from his fingertip onto the metal.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2010)

Dee was hanging from the mast of the ship, holding the large pole with one arm and dangling out to one side while swinging around it, "What you got there?" she asked.

She let the mast go and walked toward where Sebastian was on the deck, "More armor damage--seems like its part of the package, but I guess its better than the alternative." 

Cissinei and Lyn had headed down below the deck of the ship because Cissinei needed to get out of the sun as it was far too hot for her.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 16, 2010)

"Oh huh?"  The Cleric looked up and blinked.  "This mending spell...is possibly the most useful thing I've ever learned.  Problem is, this suit's just about had it."  He wasn't kidding either.  It was pretty beat to hell as far as armor goes.  He sighed "I really ought not to have sold my old set...but when you need money, you need money."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2010)

*Garag*
Garag nodded absently from where he rested, his mood fouling rapidly in the heat.  "Working together as a unit is good, desirable even.  Strong bonds between combatants make for a cohesive fight.  This is different from the bonds of lovers though.  Once you start to value someone else above yourself, you cannot fight next to them.  Such bonds destroy a group's ability to work together."


*Kurgan*
Kurgan glanced at the priests work with the armor.  "If yer looking for armor I've been planning to forge a new set for meself if we ever get some time to work.  I can't do the magic but I'm a fair enough at the crafting."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 17, 2010)

"Forging new equipment...there was a lot of scrap metal inside of the airship, if we get it back you're welcome to use it or even take it to someone else to have it used to forge something--sure its not Mithral or anything special but its still good..." Dee said. 

When Garag spoke of the group dynamic and how people considered one another Dee nodded, "I don't know about that, I mean I've battled along side a little sister but I don't have to worry about her too much when it comes down to it. I don't think Barbaneth ever had to look after Maddy or vice versa---of course we try to stick close together."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2010)

“Exactly my friend.”  Trajan nods toward Garag.  “You become overly concerned with the safety of that particular one.  You don’t even think about the others.  It is all about them…”  He pulled his axe off his back and thumbed the blade.  “Bah!  It’s a woman’s feeling anyway.  A real man just takes what he needs and moves on…”  Trajan then begins to inspect the edges closer, enjoying the hot sun on his shoulders for the moment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 18, 2010)

Dee laughed, "I used to do the same, but in the end it gets old and you start to need more, just taking what one wants seems to leave you all used up inside," Dee said the second part in a more serious tone. 

"Damn," Dee said, "We're going to have to stop to rest at night...the ship can't be left to run and there's no way to see to steer over the dunes and avoid all of the rubbish that we don't want to run upon..."

Pellegri gasped, "So we'll have to get out to sleep?" 

"No, we can still sleep here, we just can't be moving."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2010)

Elena
Elena opened her eyes again. She had fallen asleep for a while. The dessert was taking a toll on her. A 'troll' most likely. Her fortitude wasn't as good as most of the other fighters in the group but she hoped to be more of use with the sun down. She felt the ship slowing and went to back to the deck. She stretched out and yawned, still without her mithral armor. "Did I miss something?" she asked Dee as she looked around for Lyn or for Sebastian.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sebastian was found somewhere on deck, leaning against something.  "Apart from rather boring desert-talk, I don't think you missed much.  There's sand, sand, and more sand.  And heat.  Can't forget the heat.  Though after nightfall I suspect it'll get a mite chilly up here."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2010)

Elena looked over the sandsea and nodded. "There might be something under all that" she said almost hoping it was true. "Are we getting a camp done? or will be staying inside the ship, Dee?"

((what's of Lyn?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2010)

((Lyn's just inside of the ship with Cissinei. We really didn't get that far without you. Your post from the eighth is on this page still.))

"I doubt that there's anything under the sand except more sand," Dee said. "I'll be glad when the sun sets so we can get a few hours of cool weather," she said.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2010)

((Yes, I know that, I meant, what is he doing with her? ))

Elena smirked at Dee's comment. There was always _something_ else under everything. The only difference was sometimes they caught you off guard. But she will heed Dee's orders and prepare for the cold night. "I'll take first watch, any other volunteers?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2010)

((They're just down there, the heat gets to Cissinei)). 

"Pellegri and Saxton don't sleep, they can pretty much stay up all night. Though she might talk him to death," Dee said.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2010)

Elena gave a little sigh at the though of their undead companions. It wasn't only Saxton, but also Iliana. Saxton seemed comfortable enough with his form although she wondered if in the end they would need to 'send him back'. Elena approached Sebastian in private. "Hey, do you have any idea on how should we help Iliana? The Lady gave you some clue or direction?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 22, 2010)

Sebastian looked up from where he had been sitting, next to a pile of armor.  The Cleric looked like he had made plans to spend the night on deck.  Endure Elements was a lovely spell.  "Her Ladyship, was most vague about that point.  And in any case I don't think it's something we need to speculate on.  Something the matter Elena?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2010)

Elena shrugged "Well, it seemed the matter was very important at the start so I was wondering if we should be working on it" she looked at the pile of armor for a second "Is this yours?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 22, 2010)

The Cleric nodded.  "I was fixing it earlier.  Got done with that, decided that this was as good as spot as any to lay about.  Should be some good stars out later."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2010)

"Good stars? We're more than likely going to see a bit of the moon too," Dee said. She leaned away from the wheel, resting for a moment. "It should be a beautiful night." 

The ship picked up speed and zipped between two dunes, the wind was growing and flowing waves of sandy gusts were following close on the ship. "Sun will be setting soon---we don't want to get caught trying to put this stuff up in the night, so we're going to have to stop movement a bit before its down and set up camp."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2010)

Elena nodded at Dee and sat looking up. It had been a long time since she had just stared at the night sky for pleasure. "Did you fixed your armor with magic?" she asked Sebastian. "Could you help me out with mine? Is not so bad... just a couple of scratches here and there"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2010)

Dee sighed, "Hell, I am thinking of going to be forgoing my armour in the end, its becoming a hinderance more than it helps," Dee said. 

"What do you think Elly?" she asked, "I'm faster than when we first met and much more sober too."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 22, 2010)

Sebastian shook his head.  "It's dreadful, but I ran out of that spell.  At least for today.  I'd be more than happy to help you out of your armor--I mean, I'd be more than happy to help you out with a few scratches in your armor."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2010)

Elena chuckled and raised an eyebrow when Dee called her 'Elly'. No one had done that before and it seemed strange for her. "Yes, Dee. More sober than quick but there's definitely and improvement. I got better with Nusintia too..."



> Sebastian shook his head. "It's dreadful, but I ran out of that spell. At least for today. I'd be more than happy to help you out of your armor--I mean, I'd be more than happy to help you out with a few scratches in your armor."



"Hehehe..." Elena gave a nervous giggle and looked the other way biting slightly her lower lip. She hoped the sunset helped hide the light blush on her face. "...ehem, I'll give you the armor tomorrow then. I just don't feel like using it for the moment"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2010)

Dee shot Elena a glance...
*Sense Motive:*
1d20+0=15

A curious look came over Dee's face and she hid the expression then, turning back just in time to careen off of the side of a huge dune, "Bugger," she muttered as she turned the rudder to avoid smacking it into the large mound of sand. 

Saxton had been on deck most of this time, he was quiet though and his eyes ever glowing seemed to be watching the desert, something compounded in his expression both grim and anticipatory. He turned to Sebastian for a moment, "Brother Sebastian," he said in a hollow tone, "Has it occurred to you that Lamosa may not be the sinister mastermind that we think him to be--it seems peculiar that I was drawn back here to deal with something that the mortal realm is more than equipped for and then the call of that little girl, Holly has be thinking...there's something more here."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2010)

Elena eyed Saxton for a second. "Holly's case is one of a kind, I agree" she nodded "...but I was hoping whatever she had to do, she would do it when she's becomes older. The beasts seem to be dealing just fine with the Arambula Church so I don't know whatelse are we suppose to be fighting"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Elena eyed Saxton for a second. "Holly's case is one of a kind, I agree" she nodded "...but I was hoping whatever she had to do, she would do it when she's becomes older. The beasts seem to be dealing just fine with the Arambula Church so I don't know whatelse are we suppose to be fighting"



"The child was indeed special, perhaps what she's going to learn of is our true objective too...so many divine inspirations in such a close proximity is surely more than coincidence."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2010)

Lyn finally got back to the deck with a smirk in his face and his shirt half open, his hair was loose and moved quite stylishly with the desert wind. He wasn't muscular but his body build was flawless, not an inch of fat and everything quite toned. It seemed like he had a 'very good time' with Cissy. 

"Sooo... did I hear something about a divine mission? Are we killing evil demi-gods or what? I'm all up to it" he said cracking his fingers in anticipation. 


"We don't know yet" Elena told the long haired blonde sorcerer. He really changed, she thought. Lyn seemed wilder and more aeger to get into the battle. Elena dismissed the thought and focused on Sebastian. "What if we try to contact someone 'up there'?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2010)

"We're packing it in, Loves," Dee said. "The sun is getting to the point I can't judge where we're going as well, but the upside is we can start early in the morning..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 24, 2010)

_"Hehehe..." Elena gave a nervous giggle and looked the other way biting slightly her lower lip. She hoped the sunset helped hide the light blush on her face. "...ehem, I'll give you the armor tomorrow then. I just don't feel like using it for the moment" _

Sebastian nodded, and gave her a slight smile.  "Alright then Elena.  I can do it in the morning.  Hopefully we won't need to be wearing armor at that hour, as no one will be getting hurt."

_"Has it occurred to you that Lamosa may not be the sinister mastermind that we think him to be--it seems peculiar that I was drawn back here to deal with something that the mortal realm is more than equipped for and then the call of that little girl, Holly has be thinking...there's something more here." _

(Ack, I had a great response post and the internet crashed)

"Something more?"  Sebastian stood up and stretched.  "I suppose so.  It's not every day gods take an interest in our silly comings and goings.  My principle concern with Father Lamosa is with what he is, not what he has done.  There are several very good, practical reasons for putting an end to lich-kind."

The Cleric stifled a yawn.  "Anyhow, the worst that he's done...is imprison a god, or devised a means to imprison one.  Other things we've encountered, like the plague in the Elven city--and the upwelling of negative energy in the forest, are far more cause for trouble.  It feels...like something from another place is trying to get into the world."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2010)

"It would seem that many questions are left in the  wake of every answer we get. And then there's this war," Saxton  said. 

"S'nothing we can't deal with," Dee said, "We're well equipped to handle the likes of war..."  Dee moved her arms apart in a dramatic fashion and a piece of paper  cascaded from her pack down onto the deck, blowing over the wood and  toward the stairs. 

Cissinei Mage-handed the paper out of the air as she appeared from below  decks and caught it delicately. Her face was pale, paler than it should  have been and her cheeks were burning red. She flipped the paper over  in her hand and looked at it.

"This is from that Tele-Scribe book Maddy  had, right?" asked Cissinei. "You  write on the other paper where ever you are and this one gets the  message..." she explained holding it up. "Maddy gave one to the Bard, Calloway...he hadn't  written back in a long time." 

Cissinei held the paper and read it out loud, _"The earlier report that I sent saying that  Lenora had survived was wrong...our friend Desdenova turned out to be  quite the Changeling and was able to imitate Lenora...as of me sending  this she's infiltrated the Arambulan Church and is feeding me  information..." _

Cssinei shook her head, "Shit Dee, why  didn't you tell anyone you bloody got this?" 

Dee scratched her head with a uncharacteristically cute and pouty look, "Well you see Maddy handed it over before she left and its  written in Elvish. While I know how to speak it I'm out of practice at  reading it..." Dee let out a nervous chuckle.

"You git...this is what we call *important  information.*" Cissinei said.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2010)

Elena turned around still sitting and listened to the message. "Tele-scribe?" she asked quite amused "I never thought that kind of thing existed" she then looked around at the sandship. "Nevermind"

Lyn snorted "Well, at least I can rest assured we killed the bitch" he said moving his hair and feeling the colder air now. He looked the sun going down and he started to miss it already. He liked this place a little too much... "Wouldn't Lamosa realize the change? He has lich powers, besides, if I remember correctly that message is from... uhm, for how long were we gone again? Weeks? months?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2010)

((The same thing existed in Muks game in the portion I ran and was mentioned earlier in this one)) 

Cissinei nodded, "We were only gone a month and this isn't that old because Maddy was getting messages on it right before we left, I've seen it used to talk to her mother, I am sure she took that part of the book with herself when she left." 

Dee guided the ship to a slow stop in the sand.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2010)

((It's apparently been 17 days since Kara left the party for frame of reference.  I don't remember how long before that they got the message, couldn't have been more than a day or two though))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2010)

((but when they were brought back to whitefall a month had passed for the rest of the world, a year passed for them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2010)

((Ack, you're right, my count's off.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2010)

"So that means we can still be in touch with Maddy?? If they learn anything about Holly's mission that would be great for us too" said Lyn looking at the note at Cissy's side. 

Elena get up and stretched a little. "As I say, I'll get the first turn"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2010)

Cissinei shook her head, "The book has connections, we can only talk to Calloway, but if we get part of the other book from Madeleine's mother while we're in Woglinde--we could, that's if she's on this plane."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2010)

"Ok then, Elena and the not-living will stay up for the first guard and... well, what do you all want to do? What about some nice food? I'm starving. Oh wait! I know!" said Lyn punching his fist into his left hand. "We could use some music" he beamed a smile at Rebecca.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 25, 2010)

The bard would play some soft tunes as the evening went on.  Nothing loud--just soft and soothing.  And that's about it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

Dee ran the sails down, pulling them in and tying them securely to the mast. When she was done she stripped her blouse away until she was down to her basque and, in what seemed to be somewhat of a frantic gesture, she took a dagger and sliced away her skirt's length until it was just above her knees.

"Shit, that's better. You lot better be glad this thing's not thicker," she said tugging at the strap of her under garment, "Or it'd be coming off too," Dee said. She sat leaned back against the edge of the deck railing and tied her hair up in the back. "This bloody heat's murder, you realize that this time of year where I'm from its usually snowing?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2010)

Lyn sat on the deck railing and was enjoying the sunset with Rebecca's song.

"I find it quite nice actually" said Lyn winking at Cissy. "I prefer this than snow any day" he ended up taking up his shirt too. No use on sweating it now. "I'm sure it will refresh soon"

Elena didn't want to rip her clothes. "I'll be right back" she said to no one in particular as she went again below deck to find something more light to wear..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

When she saw that Lyn had removed his shirt she smirked, "Is someone painting a calender around here or something I should know about?" she asked. "Don't expect me to go getting scantily clad in front of Dee--its kind of embarrassing, her breasts need their own Governor."

"S'true, we're taking a census down there on Thursday," Dee mumbled. 

Cissinei watched as Elena left and then glanced at Lyn, "Is something  the matter with her? She seems different."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2010)

Lyn chuckled at Dee's census joke.

"Uhm? What do you mean?" he looked back where Elena had left. "I dunno. We haven't talked much since before we parted ways on Girugevan" he was telling the truth, Elena and him had grown appart in a matter of 2 weeks. "The only thing I can think of is Artalel's encounter. That seemed to lift some heavy lift off her shoulders, but I don't know what else is going through her mind right now" Lyn shrugged and looked at Dee and Cissy "She dragged that with her all this years. She was really focused on that, you know. Heh, if I was her I would be celebrating I didn't have to kill my dad. Just saying..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 26, 2010)

> "Shit, that's better. You lot better be glad this thing's not thicker," she said tugging at the strap of her under garment, "Or it'd be coming off too," Dee said. She sat leaned back against the edge of the deck railing and tied her hair up in the back. "This bloody heat's murder, you realize that this time of year where I'm from its usually snowing?"



Sebastian yawned.  He wasn't sweating at all.  "You know how Holy men live for years naked atop pillars and that sort of thing?  They use a magical ritual that wards off the heat and the cold.  When I first found that out, I thought it was cheating--but now...I think magic really is a wonderful thing."

_"She dragged that with her all this years. She was really focused on that, you know. Heh, if I was her I would be celebrating I didn't have to kill my dad. Just saying..."
_

"I for one, am glad we didn't have to make any Ex-Endaris.  I was -this- close to striking Veronica with something -very- nasty.  That girl...had the tact of a sledgehammer."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2010)

"Hehehe, yeah. She was really something else. I guess you could thank Edith's side of the family for Elena's" he started to ponder "Also, there's Edith disappearance. The divinations didn't say where she was? Guess we could try again later"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

Dee shrugged, "I think there might be other things involved too," she said. "I don't know if Elena can really cope with all that's going on if it keeps piling on like this. I've had a pretty easy life recently compared to what it used to be, there's been a minimal amount of people trying to kill me as of late." 

"I can't take this anymore." Cissinei cast ice wall to make what was basically a bed of ice and laid down on it. "Sure it will melt soon...but at least I won't burn up." 

Cissinei's skin seemed to be steaming with a light mist and it didn't show any signs of stopping.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2010)

"I... I don't think that's normal" said Lyn getting close to Cissy. He didn't liked the ice much. "there's...a mist coming out of you. Another spell gone awry?" he puts his hands at each side of his head as mimicking cat's ears. "Anyway, you should go inside if you still feel this bad"

((Where is the ninja girl?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

((She was Strongarm's character)) 

Cissinei shrugged, "It's a bit of a transformation thing--part of getting stronger, if I feel a little cold or look odd you should just disregard it," she reached up and touched his fangs, "Mr. Fangs," she added.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2010)

"Well, Miss Snow, more reason to stay below. It would be a pity if you melt away like that block of ice" he got close to her ear so the others wouldnt hear and whispered with a devilish tone _"I'm the only one who should melt you"_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

Cissinei gasped, "Lyn stop!" she pushed him away playfully. "And I won't melt--I still have skin, once night falls it should be fine, but three weeks in this desert is going to really wear on me."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2010)

Lyn gave a small chuckled and he sat in the ice bed for a second before jumping back up rather distressed "FUCKING COLD!!" 

"No sitting for me then..." he said as he was having shivers.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 26, 2010)

"Fire and ice are very well muttered Sebastian, sitting with his back against a crate.  But if you're going to get steamy...find a nice place belowdecks.  I'd rather not be awoken by the yelling of people in...you know."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2010)

"No need to worry about that, I'm done for the day" he waved and arched his back a little as he had done too much exercise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

At the back of the ship, in the cargo hold, Pellegri roots around through things trying to see if she can find anything interesting. She returns to the deck of the ship, "There's some lanterns down there and some weapons and other little things...I think Veronica and Artael left them for us..." 

Dee glanced at the Trixie, "What kind of Weapons?" 

Pellegri shrugged, "Different types." 

Cissinei was still blushing from what Lyn had said, when she looked to port there was a group of trees bundled tightly in the distance, "Look over there!" she said, "It's like an Oasis."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2010)

Lyn looked at that strange spot in the desert. "Uhu, yes, it seems like an Oasis" he turned around and winked at Cissy while his hands quickly worked on a spell. "Bet I can get there first" he assured the girl and trasformed into a hawk. He gave a squeak and lifted off.

Elena had just finished changing to something more comfortable. It was easier to grab her cape if she felt to cold at night while making guard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

Cissinei sat up shaking her head in mock disgrace, "My boyfriend's immature but it seems the only way to teach him will be to appease him. Poe!" the cat scampered up her arm quickly, "See you all there." She clutched her spell book close and began to recite something until she vanished in a white explosion. 

She reappeared instantly standing at the edge of the Oasis.

*Teleportation:*
   1d100 → [68] = (68)

Cissinei turned skyward to look at Lyn flying toward her, "Looks like I won!" 



Dee sighed, "Ruddy kids, leaving us to walk..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2010)

"SQUEAK-!" Lyn said angrily and transformed himself in middle sentence "-FAIR" he said making a face. "I though you would follow me up there. Is better than just poping up somewhere else"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

"You forget how tricky I am," she smirked and immediately a voice called out. 

"Greetings travelers! Interest you in a trinket or two?" asked a dark skinned woman with huge eyes standing several dozen feet from Cissinei's back. She looked elegant, yet exotic and was holding up an urn of some kind. "Ezra's Oasis Merchants at your service," she bowed still holding the item up. 

"Um, nice to meet you," Cissinei said.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2010)

Lyn was a little surprised to find the woman right there. He looked around to see if there was anyone else nearby. 

"Greetings to you... uhm, Ezra is it?" he eyed the urn. "What kind of wares do you offer? Do you mind...?" he casted a Detect Magic spell.


Spellcraft 1d20+16 → [4,16] = (20)  He will try to see if the urn has some kind of magic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2010)

The oasis is larger than Lyn would expect, there's a small building near a watering hole and music is coming from with in the building. There's also a shop cart set up. The Urn isn't magic though. 

"Oh all kinds, just take a look," she said pointing over to the cart. 

She smiled, "Any yes, I am Ezra actually..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2010)

"Seems like you have quite the place here" he walked towards the cart, still with the detect magic activated. If anything is magical there, he should see them glow. "For how long have you been here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2010)

"Been here a long time, seems there's always someone passing through," she said. 

The cart is full of items, some of them magic and some mundane. Cissinei walks over and starts digging through the cart's items, "There's probably some things here to make desert travel easier..." she said. 

Ezra nodded, "You'd be shocked how many people come out this far and aren't ready," she said. "That building over there is the pub, you're welcome to check it out if you like."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2010)

"Nah, don't worry. We have to wait for the others anyway" he said looking at the many items in the cart "Let's see what we have here...."


EDIT:
Meanwhile, Elena will check out the weapons Pellegri was talking about.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2010)

There are many random items there, Cissinei comes across a bow that she is particularly fond of, it seems surrounded by magic itself. 

Other random trinkets seem to be in there too, some of them are obviously worn from use. Cissinei looks at Lyn, "Find anything you want?" 

*On the Ship*

The weapons Pellegri is talking about are all mundane swords and the like, but when Elena is down there, she hears something moving around behind some crates.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2010)

ELENA

Elena's hand went immediately to the hilt of Nusintia but left it there for a second. She had to know what or who was that. "Come out, now" she ordered in a firm voice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2010)

*Cago Bay
*A small girl crawled out from behind the crates trembling, she would have appeared human if not for the blue scales she was covered in. Her eyes were large and blue and she had white hair. The child didn't look and older than ten. "I-I-I'm sorry...I didn't mean to hurt anything really..." she said in a frightened voice. 

"I just...I just needed somewhere to hide."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2010)

Elena was taken back for a second. She didn't expect this. She left Nusintia in her scabbard. "I'm sorry, I didn't meant to scare you. What's your name?" she asks from where she is. Elena doesnt want to scare more the child so she will give her some space.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2010)

She pressed her fingers together in a very nervous manner, "Myminn," she said, "I don't have a last name..." she stated it as if she were used to telling the story. "Sorry I came here, when the city was attacked I hid in here."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2010)

ELENA
Elena gave a small sigh. "That's alright... come out. I wont hurt you" she said crouching and motioning her to come closer.

LYN
"I'll take this... and this... and THAT" 

He buys a parasol, two sun lenses and the sunshade lotion: 53gp


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2010)

*Cargo Bay
*The small girl slowly makes her way over to Elena, though she seems scared the whole time, "What are you going to do with me?" she asks as she folds her hands over one another nervously. 

*Oasis*
Lyn's purchases are dished out to him, "Who are the second lenses for?" Cissinei asked him. "Me?" she asked. 

Dee idled into the Oasis, "Oh, that's nice--let's just spend our energy playing grab ass, how about it?" said Dee commenting on the spell usage for the Cissinei and Lyn to race there. She glanced at Ezra and then sniffed the air, "Do I smell liquor---wicked..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2010)

Lyn
"Yes of course, you need it even more than me" he handed over the lenses to Cissy and he put on his. "how do I look?" 

Elena
"Well, I really don't think we can take you back. Right now... I'm guessing here you are an orphan... Who was in charge of taking care of you?" she said trying to see what kind of race was this girl from.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2010)

*Kurgan - Oasis*
While the Dwarf would never admit it out loud, internally Kurgan was forced to admit the heat was irritating here.  He'd probably manage okay as long as he kept hydrated but with the way their luck had gone lately who knows what they would run into.

Assuming they're available he'll buy:
- Crystal of Adaptation (Least) - 500gp
- Restful Crystal - 500gp
- Everful Mug - 200gp
- Everlasting Rations - 350gp
- Magic Bedroll - 500gp
(Let me know if any of that's not available, good picks for anyone BTW)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2010)

Ezra gives the Dwarf his things and takes the cash for them, "You're like a little metal man," she says, "Don't see many of your type here, but we welcome the few we do happen upon."

She smiled warmly.

A man of Elven descent strolled out of the pub and raised a mug high, he walked over to the group, raising his hand to run his fingers through his long golden locks. He looked at Lyn, as if he recognized him and then addressed the group, "Not sure if Ezra here told you," he said. "But this Oasis is cursed...in a way..." 

Ezra sighed, "It's a blessing and a curse, but it won't do you any harm if you're out by the first light of morning." 

The Elven man shook his head, "Those who stay here, like me are granted eternal life and there's never any shortage of fine wine or food...you never tire or grow old...but you end up bound to the Oasis...when it vanishes in the morning you vanish. This Oasis only exists between sunset and sunrise and its location is never the same twice..." 

"Wicked--how long have you been here then?" asked Cissinei. 

"Years, there's more of us--keep trying to be Ezra here at chess but she's just too damn good," he said.

Ezra smiled, "We Fey have quite as long time to practice our games...Rhen, you didn't introduce yourself--this is Rhen Dyrand." She pointed to the Elf.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2010)

ELENA
Elena will go out with the girl to look for the others and tell what happened. 

Lyn
"Oh, I hadn't seen that" he looked at what Kurgan had bought. "I'll have the same too"
Assuming they're available he'll buy:
- Crystal of Adaptation (Least) - 500gp
- Restful Crystal - 500gp
- Everful Mug - 200gp
- Everlasting Rations - 350gp
- Magic Bedroll - 500gp



> The Elven man shook his head, "Those who stay here, like me are granted eternal life and there's never any shortage of fine wine or food...you never tire or grow old...but you end up bound to the Oasis...when it vanishes in the morning you vanish. This Oasis only exists between sunset and sunrise and its location is never the same twice..."



Lyn winked twice. "It's been wonderful to have talked to you, ma'am, sir" lyn gave a small bow "See you at the ship Dee" he took Cissy by the wrist and used all the charges of his Boots of Teleporting to GTFO of the Oasis.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

*The Ship*
Elena takes the child back up to the deck to talk to the others. 

*The Oasis *
Cissinei yanks her hand away from Lyn, "Now calm down, we don't have to run away its not even all the way dark yet..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2010)

"I. Don't. Care. This young sorcerer is not going to take a chance of getting drunk, pass out and stuck in a little oasis in the middle of nowhere. While not getting older is a nice bonus, I wouldn't be able to enjoy it to the fullest" he said going back to the ship. "If you want to come back, I wont stop you"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Cissinei heaved a sigh, "I guess I shall go back, just let me look around for a while..." 

After a moment of searching Cissinei came across two bracelets tied together, she smiled as she lifted them out of box they were in, "What's this?" she asked Ezra.

"Those are friendship bracelets--very special, even if you're separated the person whom you're calling to can come across a great distance to meet you. See how there are two beads on each? Well each bead is designated to a person and if that person's name is called then you can actually call them to you." 

Cissinei smiled, "Well I will take this," she said before paying for it. She separated the two bracelets and gave one to Lyn, "Here, for you. Now we can go..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2010)

"Ok, ok" he sighed and returned with her to the ship. He has surprised to see Elena and.... THAT.

"Who... who is she...?" he said fairly concerned seeing her scales. Somehow he felt threatened...

"ah... her name is Myminn. She has hiding in the cargo hold when the goblins attacked, and was too scared to come out" Elena motioned the girl to say hello to the two young mages.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

The young girl waved nervously, "Hello," she said in a low tone. Before coming up to the deck the child had explained to Elena that she didn't have anyone to care for her, she was a slave to a man in the village and that was all that she really was. 

Cissinei was taken aback by the child's appearance, "It's nice to meet you Myminn. I'm Cissinei and this is Lyn."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2010)

Lyn frowned at the girl. He just couldn't hide his disgust at all. "Hi" that's all he offered. Inadvertently he was showing his fangs at the girl. 

"Lyn!" Elena scolded the sorcerer. 

"What?" he said in a defensive tone, he gave a step back. It was clear as water. She had draconic blood too...but... it was wrong. So wrong. A deep instinct rose from his chest... He had feared the Blue Dragon back with Lenora. The dragon was mighty and dangerous... Lyn had to respect that and, besides, he had been in his land. But...THIS... she was weak... weak and she was in 'his land'. She didn't belong here. She had to go.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

The small girl stepped back behind Elena, hiding herself from view. 

"Lyn be nice to her, she's just a child," Cissinei said. She started to walk over to the girl but feared it might frighten her more. 

*Oasis*
Dee looked to Kurgan, "Well we could go check out this pub, long as we're out by the morning things should be fine, right?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2010)

> "Lyn be nice to her, she's just a child," Cissinei said. She started to walk over to the girl but feared it might frighten her more.



"What does that has to do with anything!?" he spurned rather offended. "Look at her! She's old enough! I was a mere shrimp when I left home and I wouldn't go hiding in crates. If she had an ounce of draconic blood in her, either she's lying or she really is a weakling. Send her back Cissy, you can teleport her to the city. She *can't* come with us" 

Neither Elena or Cissy had ever heard Lyn speaking in such a manner. Passing over the initial shock Elena finally reacted "What the hell is wrong with you Lyn!?" she went forward and grabbed his wrist as she would do with a foul-mouthed child. 

The sorcerer glared at her, not with Lyn Webber's eyes, but those of a creature of magic and fire. "_Let go_" he demanded slowly, a warning hidden in his words. Maggie jumped off his tunic and ran to hide below deck. Elena stared at Lyn barely believing what was happening. The threat was real. She let him go. 

He turned around without another word and started walking down where Maggie had gone to. As he passed Myminn he narrowed his eyes at the girl, sending a clear message: _'Don't you dare crossing my way'_. Once below he will lock himself in one of the crew's quarters until further notice.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2010)

Garl ignored the fighting belowdecks. It didn't interest him anymore. Swinging his large double headed axe over his shoulder, he headed to the exit of the sand ship.

The group had done him a kindness, one he would not forget anytime soon. But he was an Eye, and to be frank, the very existence of some of these people stood against everything he believed in.

He had always been more of a loner anyway. And so he needed to leave now, while there was a settlement to buy transportation in and no enemies to bother him. But his time with the party, however brief, had changed him. And Garl would never forget them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Oasis*
> Dee looked to Kurgan, "Well we could go check out this pub, long as we're out by the morning things should be fine, right?"


*Kurgan - Oasis*
Kurgan nodded, "who knows when the next chance to get a good drink will be."  If he was bothered by the 'curse' of the oasis, he didn't show it.  He had a god on his side after all.

*Garag - Ship*
Garag lay on the deck desperately trying to cool off.  He had long ago abandoned his armor, but even then the sun threatened to bake his flesh.  How did people live in this dry gods-forsaken place?

He ignored squabbling of whatever stowaway they had found.  From what he had seen of this group they would probably adopt the bizarre girl rather than just executing her or casting her out to the desert.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

Cissinei shook her head in anger at Lyn's actions, "How can he? Ugh..." she approached the girl, "Come here child," Cissinei hugged her, "There's absolutely nothing wrong with you, okay? Do you want to go back to town?" she asked. 

The young girl shook her head, she seemed to be on the edge of tears.

"Perhaps we could find her a safe place to be in Woglinde," Saxton said.

*Pellegri to Garl*
Pellegri was oblivious to the happenings but she did catch Garl leaving, "Where you going?" she asked. 


*The Oasis Pub: *
Dee mad her way passed the shop and the small body of water and over to the pub, as she pushed the door open she was hit with the loud music, the smell of smoking and food and drinking. People seemed to be enjoying themselves. A small band played on a tiny stage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2010)

*Kurgan - Oasis Bar*
Kurgan follows Dee into the tavern, he approached the bar, hopped up on a stool, and slid laid a few gold down.  "Oi!  Barkeep, gimmie a pint of your best ale and a plate of whatever it is you've got cooking back there.  Then keep 'em both full."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

The bartender smiled, "Newcomers, always welcome...and my friend, we only serve the best." 

He turns around, pours mug of finely aged Dwarven Ale and then yells to the cook to whip their guests up something special.

Dee leans down to Kurgan, "I'm not sure...but I think this place sells Devil's Weed...do you know how much money we can make off Devil's Weed?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The bartender smiled, "Newcomers, always welcome...and my friend, we only serve the best."
> 
> He turns around, pours mug of finely aged Dwarven Ale and then yells to the cook to whip their guests up something special.
> 
> Dee leans down to Kurgan, "I'm not sure...but I think this place sells Devil's Weed...do you know how much money we can make off Devil's Weed?"



Kurgan takes a long pull from the mug and sighs contentedly.  "Dee, we need to get that ship back, not right to leave Yurrim without anyone to mix drinks for."

Once refreshed he turns more fully to her, "what's 'Devil's Weed'?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

"Maybe the rest of the crew is there with him and they're all drinking it up, waiting for us to find them?" She paused as she glanced around as if she were looking to hide from someone, "Devilweed is the leaves of the wyssin plant that are dried and rolled to smoke like cigarettes. Tends to make you a little skittish and hungry, but people will pay high dollar for it and I smell it in here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2010)

Kurgan snorts, "I look like some sort of trader to you?  Got no desire to barter and trade.  If it's valuable go ahead and make your purchase, I've got no need for it though.  Behind on tithing as it is need to find a good Dwarven temple."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2010)

"Oh I am going to buy some..." she paused, "I think we're going near some mountains, more than likely we'll see a Dwarf or two."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2010)

Elena stood there for a second, frowning. She shook her head and let out a sigh. Lyn had really changed, not just physically but mentally. "So...." she tried to diverge the conversation "...how was the oasis?" she asked Cissy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

Cissinei seemed to be crying, but just a little. "It was okay, apparently its not permanent so we need to be out of it by morning..." she explained. 

As it got darker, Cissinei's skin seemed to take on a paler color. Stars filled the sky and the temperature dropped dramatically.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2010)

"Don't worry Cissy... Lyn usually forgets about this kind of stuff" she gave her a small hug. She herself felt distressed about it. Never he had talked to her in that way. It seemed as if she had lost a small part of that wasn't coming back. 

Elena was surprised by the sudden drop of temperature. She found herself sneezing after a while of being outside. "Oh great..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

Cissinei sighed, "I guess I will walk back over to the Oasis, there's not much going on here but there's actually a pub in there and it might do me some good to be off this ship for a while." 

*Inside the Pub 
*Most of Dee's tact had been traded in for her wandering the room of the pub, asking each individual person and group if they were selling Devilweed. When she finally found the guy, he was sitting in the back corner of the place with a huge panther at his right side and a woman on the left, he was dressed in the clothes of a Waste Dweller, as if he were used to the heat of the Desert. 

"You're selling the Devilweed?" she asked. 

He nodded and pointed to a metal structure that stood from the floor and had hoses extending from it, "Yeah," he said finally. 

"Hm, are you trapped here?" she asked.

"No, but I've run across this place a few times, it moves around but when you move around as much as I do you tend to run into it again..." he said, "My names Samon." He offered her his hand, "You were looking to make a purchase, Miss..." 

"Captain---Dee," she said, "And yes, that would be just lovely," Dee said digging through her coin purse.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 30, 2010)

Rebecca meanwhile, was looking to buy the following in the Oasis.  She had awoken the Cleric and dragged him along on the grounds that he ought to get some new armor.  Surprisingly, Sebastian agreed to go with her.

Rebecca declared war on wealth then and there, going on a bit of a shopping spree and emptying her purse nearly completely
Deathstrike gauntlets/bracers -- 5,000 gp
Belt of Ultimate Athleticism -- 3600 gp
Circlet of Persuasion -- 4,500 gp



Sebastian spent his time buying the following (20k ish to start)
+2 Full Plate of Nimbleness (Max Dex increases by +1, AC Penalty drops  by 2.  500 gp) -- 6,150 gp
+2 Heavy shield -- 4170 gp
+2 Periapt of Wisdom -- 4000 gp
+1 Sacred Mace (+1d6 vs undead, +2d6 vs evil outsiders) --2,000 gp


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

The items were handed over to the pair as they were requested and Ezra nodded, "Thanks for stopping by," she said. "Be sure to stop by our pub for drinks."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 30, 2010)

Rebecca thought about it.  "You know...I ought to try and get you drunk and dancing on tables or something.  Or maybe..." she tittered.  "You could try your hand at getting Captain Deidre to dance on tabletops.

Sebastian gave her a glare.  "I need a drink anyways.  Haruumph"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

Ezra stifled a giggled as she stashed some of the coins below the counter of the small shop area. She lifted a lantern from the ground and sat it on the table top, "Well you know," she continued, "We've got some of the best Dwarven Ales you'll ever taste, finely aged..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2010)

Elena stays with Cissy and Myminn for a while. "Say... would you like to go there? There's nothing much to do here... and I certainly wont be able to sleep good with this cold." she asked the two girls.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

Cissinei laughed, "Maybe we can find a nice man to keep you warm," she joked. "Plus I hate to leave my sister to her own devices like this."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2010)

"Wh-, why do you say that?.... Hehehehe, ehem. Let's go" she said clearly embarrassed as if Cissy had revealed a terrible secret.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

Cissinei rolled her eyes, obviously confused by Elena. The three of them (that includes the child) headed down the Oasis on foot, it takes a few minutes to get there at their pace. When they arrive and enter the pub, they find sitting atop a barrel, legs crossed with a glass of ale in one hand and a cigarette in the other. 

"Where did this barrel come from?" asked Cissinei.

"Bloke over there in the corner said he'd give me five barrels of Devilweed if I just promised to get the word out about his product...think Dad would be proud, this is a bit of a show of shipping and some entrepreneurship on my part..." 

Cissinei sighed, "Yeah, I'm sure Father would love to hear you've gone from pretending to be a pirate to trafficking illegal substances."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2010)

Ket sat off in the corner of the pub, careful not to drink the ale he had bought earlier. It wasn't that he didn't like ale, (any living person with working taste buds liked ale) it was that he didn't trust any food that the fey gave him. He hated the fey and their tricks on general principle, but there was also the added danger of the oasis disappearing at any moment which frightened him. If worst came to worst he would be stuck out in the middle of the desert come sunrise. And since the Oasis' location apparently changed every time it appeared...

Kelt hated magic.

However, it seemed that someone up there was smiling on Kelt today. Because not long after he arrived in the pub, so did a group of strangers- other travelers.

Kelt lit up like a light. Surely 2 groups of travelers (well, he wasn't exactly a group, but you get the picture) couldn't be trapped here at the same time. Meaning they had some kind of transportation, some kind of way out.

Kelt barely took the time to think about it. They were offering freedom, and he had never been one to turn down the little gifts life gave him. As he approached the rowdier stranger sitting on a barrel, smoking and drinking. He grinned. That was a little more his style. 

"I'm Kelt." He said, facing the group of strangers. "And excuse me if I'm a bit blunt...but you don't happen to have a way out of this trap, do you?"

Garl, meanwhile, continued to walk away from the ship. He heard the little-ball-of-light but didn't answer until he was at the exit. "Somewhere else." He said simply.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

As Kelt spoke Dee stared at him, "You had better not be trying to get into my knickers," she said. "Cause it ain't happening..." she was still sitting atop a barrel.

"But yes, we have a ship," said Dee.

"I would hardly think this a trap," Cissinei said, "A hunter hardly tells a prey their in a trap. The magical phenomena that's going on here is amazing...if there were a way to study it I'd like the chance but it moves so much I'd never find it again with ease."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2010)

"...Unless you had lots of divination spells, I guess" Elena shrugged and walked towards Dee with Myminn. She will wait until her talk with the man (Kelt) is done. "Dee... she was hiding in the ship during the attack and was too afraid to come out until now. I think she was a slave back in the city, so I don't think sending her back is a good idea. Also, we had, uhm, some discussion back there with Lyn. He's not thrilled to bringing her along.... AT ALL. The ship is yours so, what do you suggest we do?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2010)

"Ship's more yours than mine," Dee admitted, "Your sister and Father gave it over..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 30, 2010)

A cleric and a bard stumbled walked a tavern.  And this would have been the perfect set up for a joke, but there were no seven-legged prostitutes or rubber chickens handy.

Sebastian immediatly made a beeline for the hard liquor.  Funnily enough, he looked shiny now.  Must be the new armor.

Rebecca loitered about the bar.  "Sure you don't want to buy a beautiful young woman a drink too Sebastian?"  She touched his elbow and turned him away from the bar, giving the Clerica a rather nice view of her bosom.  

The Cleric by this time had had a chance to drink a few shots.  Something about her approach must have struck him the wrong way, because her didn't seem receptive.
Diplomacy Check:  1d20 + 10 = 11

The Cleric nodded, ordered two drinks and then looked around the room.  He spotted Elena.  "Ah.  Fancy a drink Elena?  They've got some nice liquors."

Rebecca gave him a dirty look.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2010)

Elena was sitting near Cissy and Dee, mostly looking out for the lil girl. She was wondering if  it could be alright to tell Myminn to stay. She could help that woman Ezra around, as she seemed like a kind a woman. She would have food and water and a nice oasis to play with. She ordered some food for her and the girl as she told Dee and Ezra about her idea. 




> She touched his elbow and turned him away from the bar, giving the Clerica a rather nice view of her bosom.



Soon after, Rebecca went over Sebastian. Elena had a great urge to HACK AND SLASH through Rebecca with a rusted blade. She looked away and almost bend the spoon she was using for the soup.



> The Cleric nodded, ordered two drinks and then looked around the room. He spotted Elena. "Ah. Fancy a drink Elena? They've got some nice liquors."



That took her by surprise and the spoon fell to the floor. She didn't dare to move to retrieve it as she feared it would dispel whatever was happening. "Ah-a drink? Yeah. sure!" she nodded took the glass. "What is it?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2010)

Kelt raised an eyebrow at Dee's response. "Er...yes. I'll keep that in mind." He nodded uncertainly, not wanting to upset the girl now that she had confirmed she had a way out of here.

However, before he could press his case the other girl chimed in, commenting on his views on the Oasis. "Call it what you want." Kelt said, shrugging. "It promises something people wants, but there's a catch. Pretty nasty one too, if what I've heard is true. Sounds like a trap to me."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kurgan - Oasis Bar*
Kurgan took another long draw from his drink and considered his brethren, it might be nice to visit with some Dwarves, it had been a long time.  Still as likely as not it would be a rough encounter.  Especially if he had to explain why he was traveling with orcs, ogres, elves, and drow.

He took another long drink and slid the empty mug across the bar gesturing for a refill.  He looked about at the others that had meandered into the bar.  Humans were getting ready to rut again apparently, no appreciation for the delicate art of a few years of courtship.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 31, 2010)

soulnova said:


> That took her by surprise and the spoon fell to the floor. She didn't dare to move to retrieve it as she feared it would dispel whatever was happening. "Ah-a drink? Yeah. sure!" she nodded took the glass. "What is it?"



"It's a liquor of some sort.  Smooth going down, makes you feel a bit warm after-wards" said Sebastian.

Rebecca shot Elena a dirty look, and ordered her own.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2010)

Kurgan's mug is refilled and the drinks ordered are brought out promptly. Kurgan's food comes soon after that and Cissinei sticks to not drinking for the time being but orders a bit of food. 

When asked by Elena about the girl staying in the Oasis, Ezra seems fine with it. She isn't sure how a child would feel being there though and tells Elena, "The girl wouldn't grow old unless...well we Fey have ways of helping that. I am sure we could let her stay here...is the child troubled in some way?" 

Dee doesn't really pay much attention to Elena, Sebastian and Rebbecca as she speaks with Kelt, "Wouldn't be much of a trap if they told you though." She paused, "Where are you trying to get passage to?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2010)

Trajan…

Trajan stood on the deck of the ship for a while watching the comings and goings of his traveling companions.  He uttered no words only watched.  Eventually though the night began to chill him and with the wonderful scents blowing from the oasis he decided he needed to get out of the cold and enjoy some food and drink.

Over the sand Trajan walked arriving at the oasis.  He followed his nose and his ears to find the tavern.  On entering he nodded seeing that most had gathered there.  “Ale and a good hot meal!”  Trajan said to the barkeep and sat down.


Heather…

The drow could almost sense the sun dipping below the far horizon as she laid on the bed.  It had been a long day from the heat listening to the stepping of heavy feet above her.  But, now seemed to be quiet and she missed standing below the moon and stars.  

Making her way from the cabin Heather headed up the stairs with Coia at her heels.  “It is a beautiful night…”  She mumbled to the wolf as she stepped near the rail.  The cold didn’t really bother her as the pair stood looking out over the sea of sand.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2010)

*Flashback with Ezra*
"Well, I think that's up to you then Myminn. You heard her. This place seems alright to me, you would help Ezra around and get food, a place to rest and maybe you can play at the oasis. We are heading for Woglinde so I doubt we will get another chance to encounter this oasis for a long time. What do you say?"

--------




> "It's a liquor of some sort. Smooth going down, makes you feel a bit warm after-wards" said Sebastian.
> 
> Rebecca shot Elena a dirty look, and ordered her own.




Elena took the drink, first giving it a lil sip to see how it tasted. She got a glimpse of Rebecca's look and Elena couldn't avoid frowning slightly at her. There had been a some difference in the weeks they knew each other. Elena couldn't understand how did Rebecca changed her mind so easily. One day she called Sebastian a loser, the other she was offering him her rack. Elena narrowed her eyes and drank her glass in one gulp. She wouldn't pay Rebecca anymore attention.

"ah! You right, a lil strong for my taste, but still smooth and warm," she nodded at him "We just need to be careful not to get too drunk or else we might not make it out of the Oasis in time... Wait, I have an idea" she turned slightly towards Cissy behind them "Cissy, will you keep an eye on the hour for everyone?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2010)

"The cleverest traps are often right in front of you." Kelt said. "And anyway, it's a trap for fools who think they want to live forever." He pulled up a chair and sat down. "Where do I want to go? I think I'll settle with anywhere that stays firmly in one place, thankyouverymuch. I don't particularly enjoy magic, and finding myself in a city full if is already starting to wear thin."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2010)

*Kurgan - Oasis Bar*
((In flashback I'd also like to have Kurgan buy an Animated Mithral Heavy Shield +1))

Kurgan dug in heartily when the food arrived, paying only minor attention to the others talking.  From the party's makeup it was quite evident that his opinion wasn't that important as far as who travels with them.

He didn't particularly like the idea of staying at the cursed oasis any longer than they had to, but the others didn't seem bothered by it so they were going to be here for a while anyway, might as well get some good food and good drink out of it.

*Garag - Ship*
Garag watched as most of the ship went to the oasis one or two at a time.  As night fell and the air cooled he relaxed visably, both in joy of the solitude and the lowered burden of the intense heat.

He briefly considered spending the immense amount of gold he was given, but doesn't have any experience with money or what he could use it for so he'll just hold on to it for now.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 1, 2010)

_"ah! You right, a lil strong for my taste, but still smooth and warm" she nodded at him "We just need to be careful not to get too drink or else we might not make it out of the Oasis in time... Wait, I have an idea" she turned slightly towards Cissy behind them "Cissy, will you keep an eye on the hour for everyone?"_

The bard slinked off.  Stupid Cleric.

Sebastian gave her an odd look.  "Are you going to turn into a pumpkin at midnight or something?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2010)

"What?" she raised her glass, asking for another drink "You didn't hear? The Oasis disappears at sunrise and everyone inside is bound to it forever... at least that's what I understand. As long as we get out before that we should be fine" she drank again "Seems like Lyn didn't liked it and is inside the ship. I think there's still time to drink a couple of more... unless you want to go back to the ship."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 1, 2010)

Sebastian gave her a warm smile and took another drink.  "Well then I suppose we do have a little time.  I -thought- that the desert air felt enchanting."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2010)

"It does" she nodded and took another drink "Actually, I wanted to do this for a while now but 'destiny' wouldn't give me a break" she sighed a little and looked at Sebastian taking his drink.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Sebastian gave Elena an odd look.  "Destiny wasn't letting you drink?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2010)

"I mean it. Every time I tried to drink seriously, something happened and never actually had the chance until now" she asked for another glass. "Last time I tried, Artalel showed up in the pub"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Sebastian finished his glass, and ordered another one.  "That was unfortunate wasn't it?  Can't say I much care for that fellow.  Though at least one of his daughters did turn out quite nicely."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2010)

She was going to drink that last shot, but hesitated for a moment. She smiled at him "Thank you" she meant it whole heartedly. "Things are easier when you are around"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2010)

Trajan was served his drink and food as the rest of the party that had ventured out settled in. 



soulnova said:


> *Flashback with Ezra*
> "Well, I think that's up to you then Myminn. You heard her. This place seems alright to me, you would help Ezra around and get food, a place to rest and maybe you can play at the oasis. We are heading for Woglinde so I doubt we will get another chance to encounter this oasis for a long time. What do you say?"



Ezra smiles, "Well its always good to have some help around, and I don't think that girl is as young as you think...she's half Kobold, right? She probably is as old as you maturity wise." 



soulnova said:


> Elena took the drink, first giving it a lil sip to see how it tasted. She got a glimpse of Rebecca's look and Elena couldn't avoid frowning slightly at her. There had been a some difference in the weeks they knew each other. Elena couldn't understand how did Rebecca changed her mind so easily. One day she called Sebastian a loser, the other she was offering him her rack. Elena narrowed her eyes and drank her glass in one gulp. She wouldn't pay Rebecca anymore attention.
> 
> "ah! You right, a lil strong for my taste, but still smooth and warm" she nodded at him "We just need to be careful not to get too drink or else we might not make it out of the Oasis in time... Wait, I have an idea" she turned slightly towards Cissy behind them "Cissy, will you keep an eye on the hour for everyone?"



"Yeah sure," Cissinei said in a flat tone. She laid her hea down on the bar and just watched as Sebastian and Elena talked. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan - Oasis Bar
> ((In flashback I'd also like to have Kurgan buy an Animated Mithral Heavy Shield +1))
> 
> Kurgan dug in heartily when the food arrived, paying only minor attention to the others talking. From the party's makeup it was quite evident that his opinion wasn't that important as far as who travels with them.
> ...



Dee sat down next to Kurgan as she pulled out a cigarette, "Want one?" she asked, "It's not the Devilweed." 



Nicodemus said:


> "The cleverest traps are often right in front of you." Kelt said. "And anyway, it's a trap for fools who think they want to live forever." He pulled up a chair and sat down. "Where do I want to go? I think I'll settle with anywhere that stays firmly in one place, thankyouverymuch. I don't particularly enjoy magic, and finding myself in a city full if is already starting to wear thin."



With a glance toward him Dee laughed, "Don't worry, we're leaving before morning."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 2, 2010)

soulnova said:


> She was going to drink that last shot, but hesitated for a moment. She smiled at him "Thank you" she meant it whole heartedly. "Things are easier when you are around"



Sebastian nodded.  He really did enjoy Elena's company.  Plus he was feeling a little buzzed at the moment.  "You know...we got up to all sorts of trouble in Yervais with the local slave dealers after you left.  Wish I had had you around then.  Would've made dealing with Ma'btch easier."  

His tone of voice changed.  "That shit of a dwarf, may he rest in pieces, had the gall to go hire an honest-to-Pelor lich to break into a temple, and murder a priest--all to retrieve two slaves I would have offered him a fair price for anyhow."

The Cleric blinked and calmed down, taking another drink.  "Anyway.  Genevieve gave him a worthy* end.  Sides.  The past is the past."  Were his cheeks rosy from the alcohol or something else?  "I don't know if it's ever done with.  Just always felt like I can't stop and look around because I've got something to make up for."


*In other words, a very violent, gruesome death with a very large sword.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2010)

"Wait, wait, wait" Elena waved her hands quite surprised. "Ma'btch? A stupid pervert dwarf? " she asked rather shocked "Was he still alive then? That moron...! He was one of the first things I encountered when I went to Yervlas to look for Artalel. He turn him over to the authorities there, of course, little did I know Boti was part of those authorities. Is good to hear he was taken care off. For Ginny...!" she took another sip.

"I... I understand about that" she looked the liquid in her glass "I was... I am too focused with fighting and stopping liches, demons and what else, but I... I have been thinking more on myself, you know...on what I really want" she gave him a quick look "Since I got to Whitefall things got clearer, specially the last two weeks, that is" she finally finished her drink.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2010)

"Our last two weeks span the better part of a month down here and nine in some other plane," Cissinei muttered.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2010)

Kelt grinned, pleased that someone had found humor in his remarks and that he wouldn't have to stay in this damned place much longer. He listened in on the group for a time, trying to figure out how exactly they ended up here. They were too well armed to be merchants, but didn't have the look of traditional mercenaries...not counting the big fellow with the axe. (Trajan) A remark of the younger girl (Cissenei) by the bar however, took him by surprise. "Some other plane?" Kelt said, turning his attention to the girl. "Really."

*Would it be possible for Kelt to purchase slippers of spider walk in the oasis?*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee sat down next to Kurgan as she pulled out a cigarette, "Want one?" she asked, "It's not the Devilweed."



Kurgan drains his second mug and motions for another refill, "no thanks, don't want the smoke to interfere with the flavor of the ale.  I've had enough of that from the forge in the past.  Some brewmasters try to make ale that complements the subtleties of the coal.  At the end of the day though it just makes for ale that tastes like you're licking a forge."  He laughs as if he made a joke.

"Guess it was never my destiny to run a smithy though, maybe I just don't appreciate it."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 2, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "Wait, wait, wait" Elena waved her hands quite surprised. "Ma'btch? A stupid pervert dwarf? " she asked rather shocked "Was he still alive then? That moron...! He was one of the first things I encountered when I went to Yervlas to look for Artalel. He turn him over to the authorities there, of course, little did I know Boti was part of those authorities. Is good to hear he was taken care off. For Ginny...!" she took another sip.
> 
> "I... I understand about that" she looked the liquid in her glass "I was... I am too focused with fighting and stopping liches, demons and what else, but I... I have been thinking more on myself, you know...on what I really want" she gave him a quick look "Since I got to Whitefall things got clearer, specially the last two weeks, that is" she finally finished her drink.



Sebastian looked around.  "So have you found out what it is yet?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2010)

"Yes... I..." she tried to say something while Sebastian still looked around but the words didn't come out. She was burning up, her face totally red. She couldn't understand why she couldn't say it. Was she afraid of messing up their friendship? She didn't know what else to do! And she was slightly drunk now. She froze as if she had been caught doing something really stupid. "I..." O////O


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 4, 2010)

The Cleric smiled, tilting his head slightly.  "I don't need an answer.  Only you need that sort of answer.  Though..." his voice trailed off.  There was a small silence, and then he spoke again "...when you find out what is it that you want--I'd love to know."

"But this is good liquor and the hour is late.  We ought not to get stuck in the oasis by accident."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 4, 2010)

"You're right," Cissinei said, "We really ought to not get trapped in this place," it was the most she'd spoke in a while. She stood up from her chair and glanced around quickly and then just stared at Elena, "You going to be okay there?" she asked with a slight chuckle. Then her seriousness returned. 

"I'm worried about seeing Lyn after what happened..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2010)

"...yes, of course..." She turned her head to the other side and a little down. She felt ashamed. How could it be possible that she could take on demi-gods but fear words? She could have her body broken, but she wasn't sure she would endure a broken heart... again. 

She looked at Cissy and sighed. Oh yes... Lyn. She had totally forgot about him. Was it this what was happening to him too?  "I don't think you will have much of a problem with him" she shrugged and took her last shot. "The question here is... Myminn, did you make a choice? Will you come with us to Woglinde or Will you like to stay here these people?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2010)

Myminn raised her head up slightly and smiled, "I think I will be staying here," she said. "I'm actually not as young as you think..." she paused, "The Kobold in me must keep my small," her voice seemed tinier as she said that. 

"Well, its nice you know---to feel like you have a place in the world," Cissinei said, "I apologize on behalf of Lyn, he's got something going on I am sure that made him react that way, but you know when you love someone...it can be a little hard to express yourself even around them," Cissinei looked at Elena. 

"Still it was nice meeting you, Myminn." Cissinei hugged her. 

Dee got help to lug the barrels out to the ship, back on the ship it was quiet and as the party rejoined their vessel and Dee stacked away her stash, the moon rose up high into the sky. The air was much cooler now and the desert winds.

The stars blanketed the sky, Pellegri and Saxton kept watch and Dee showed Kelt around the boat before retiring to a spot on the deck, "I think I shall sleep out here tonight," she told the others.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2010)

Elena hugged Myminn. "Don't get into trouble then... if we learn a way of breaking the curse, I'll be sure to try and help you guys. It was a nice evening" she looked back at Cissy and gave her a half smile. She will come back to the ship and welcome Kelt to the group.

"My name is Elena Endari. I guess Dee told you we are heading north right? To Woglinde it seems" she inform him. "The trip might get a little rough so just have your weapons at hand, ok? ... Ah, and don't mind Saxton and Illiana, they are fine" she refers to the couple of undead on the ship.  After that, Elena will go back to her room. "Cissy, if Lyn doesn't open up, you are free to stay with me... I need a long, long sleep" she says rubbing her eyes and forehead.


If Cissy or anyone else goes to check on Lyn, they will find his door is still locked and there's a slight smell of burning wood inside. Maggie will get out from a little hole on the wall and sneeze, only to come back inside after that.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2010)

Still standing on the deck Heather only glanced as the others returned.  Her eyes continued to soak in the site of the moonlight on the endless sand.  

“You look lost…”  A voice came from her right.  

Heather glanced over and looked at the towering height of the man next to her.  “I’m just fine.”  She growled angered that her silent musing had been interrupted.  

Trajan shrugged as he glanced at her.  “You know you blend perfectly with the night.  Nobody would see you.”

Rolling her eyes Heather tried to ignore him but her anger got to her.  “That is because I’m suppose to!”  She stomped her foot causing Coia to raise and growl slightly.

“About time you show something rather than nothing.”  

“Oh shut up!”  Heather snapped storming off toward the cabin she had taken.  Coia gave a last loud bark before following her.

Trajan’s laughter followed them making Heather cringed.  “About damn time you got off my blanket.”  He said still chuckling as he dropped to his bed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2010)

Kelt smiled and nodded at Elena's greeting. "My weapons are always on hand. And Woglinde is fine...great actually. I haven't seen a city in far too long." He rolled his eyes as the greeting turned to the undead aboard. "I'll admit that I didn't know what to expect, but undead...that's exotic, even for a group such as yourselves. I don't have any particular problem...provided they don't try to kill me in my sleep. But then again I'd have a problem with anyone who tried that." He chuckled quietly to himself. "Sorry about that, I tend to ramble when I get tired. I think I'm going to sleep now." He heads towards one of the untaken rooms.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2010)

When Cissinei does go to check on Lyn and smells the burning wood, she comes back up to the deck to tell Dee.

"If that boy's burning my ship you're about to have to go through some long term heartache," Dee said. She walks down below decks and gets Garag, "Guess what? I've got some work for you to do..." 

Cissinei just goes to Elena's room and explains to her that there's something burning in Lyns cabin.

When Garag comes out, Dee explains, "I need this door broken down...I'll put the damn thing back up myself." She speaks of Lyn's door. "Doesn't he know that there's too many people here for him to have a room to himself? And no one is going to burn fire in _my_ ship."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2010)

When Kelt heads downstairs he comes across Dee and a large, brutish man standing in front of one of the doorways. "There a problem?" Kelt asked. "If you don't want to go through the trouble of fixing the door, I could probably pick the lock for you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2010)

*Garag - Ship*
Garag nods, "As you wish Captain Deirdre."  Without any further ado he gives the door a forceful kick.

Break Check:
1d20+11
20+11 = 31

((Heh, splinter time))

*Kurgan - Ship*
After eating and drinking his fill a tired and slightly tipsy Kurgan enters the ship.  Without much ado he finds the first empty bed he can find and collapses in a heap of armor, snoring loudly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2010)

"Yes!" Dee said, "Do that, I'm not having a fucking fire on a wooden ship when we're two weeks and six days from butt-fuck-nowhere..." 

Before she can stop Garag, he kicks the door into splinters, not just shattering it but the frame around it. Dee reached up in fear at the thunderous sound that echoed through the hall, "Ah, my bloody ship!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2010)

Elena looks rather confused as she had started to sleep but gets up and follows Cissy to where Lyn is.

"What's going on?" she ask the moment Garag kicks the door destroying it. "Oh shit-"


Splinters fly and everything around shakes for a second. As if it was slow motion, Dee, Garag, Cissy and Elena can see Lyn was reaching for the nob of the door as it gets destroyed in front of him. His face goes from surprise to sheer anger as Lyn realizes what just happen. Cissy has never seen this face of Lyn before. Elena on the other hand has. There was a time when a clown had done terrible things to Lyn, and Lyn loathed him for that. "Oh crap" Elena reaches for Cissy and Dee and pulls them away from the door. 

He clenched his fist and a magical fireish aura surrounded him. He eyes death into Garag with a warning "Get the fuck out of my way". He bolts out off the cabin passing him almost showing him his draconic teeth. Lyn gives a glare to Cissy, a look of betrayal "You didn't even knock" he accuses and leaves to the deck. Once in the open, he turns to the rail full with frustation and unleashed a BIGG ASS FIREBALL into a dune away from the ship. And another one... and another. *"I JUST WANTED SOME TIME ON MY OWN! IS THAT SO DIFFICULT TO UNDERSTAND!?? FUUUUCK!"* he screams his lungs out until he doesn't have anymore fireballs to cast and is exhausted of yelling. He pants against the deck's railing.

Behind, in the open cabin, there is a clearly visible big rune and half other carved on the wood of a table. If Cissy tried to identify the rune she would immediately realize it was draconic in origin. The first meant something along the lines of _"Fire Power"_, the unfinished seemed to meant "Cold Beauty". They felt warm to the touch, no doubt Lyn had been doing that.


Elena looks in horror but doesn't dare to approach the young sorcerer.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2010)

((EDITED!!))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2010)

Dee sighs, "That's all fine and good, but there's to be no fire on the ship...and no kicking my walls out...we can't sell this thing for a good price if you go and mess it up," Dee says in perhaps too calm a tone. 

Cissinei seems scared and is actually crying slightly, but before anyone else can say anything else. A ball of fire, no bigger than a rain drop falls onto the deck of the ship. 

Pellegri cries out, "What's happening?" 

"Lyn, I..." Cissinei starts and then there's a sound in the sky. The air is dark and the stars are gone, that fast. Another ball of fire falls then another.

"What the Hell is going on?" asked Dee.

EDIT: A moment later the sky begins to furiously rain fire.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2010)

Lyn looks up rather annoyed and grunts. He casts a wall of force over the ship to shield it against the fire. He can cast it horizontally. 

"Everyone up!" Elena yells to anyone still inside the ship or sleeping. "What's that?"

Lyn snorts with sarcasm. "A beast of course! What the fuck else would be able to do that?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2010)

There's no beast in the sky and nothing above to see except for a dark cloud of what seems to be smoke. Where the fire comes out, there's a momentary flash and then a burst from light as the fire falls to the ground. 

The boat is protected but some of the fire does hit the oasis.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 5, 2010)

Trajan…

While Lynn was throwing his fit Trajan laid on his bedroll lazily and didn’t pay the forming ‘clouds’ any mind.  But, then the fire rain started.  He jumped to his feet and turned toward Lynn.  “What the hell did you do boy?!” he said it angrily before looking skyward.

Heather…

A twitched developed near Heather’s eye as she heard the door shatter nearby then the anger.  She paid no mind as she paced her room.  Her mind a whirl with indecision and confusion.  When she heard the commotion she scowled then decided to venture back to the deck.  Heather stood watching with her mouth slightly agape in surprise as Coia stood next to her whimpering slightly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2010)

Kelt looks up into the sky. "Of course. We're not even an hour away from the place and the sky is raining fucking fire. He throws a worried glance at Lyn,hoping that the sorcerer doesn't decide to drop the wall of force out of sheer spite. "It's raining, it's pouring, the desert is burning..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2010)

*Garag*
Garag goes with the others to the deck of the ship watching silently while Lyn releases his anger.  He could understand the desire to give in to such rages from time to time.

When the rain of fire begins he considers the event curiously, while the others are roused and questions are asked he quietly puts on his armor and gathers his weapons.

Spellcraft: Assuming for the moment the fire is magical in nature, Garag will attempt to identify the source while he dresses.
1d20+4
20+4 = 24 (Heh, sure, I never get the nat-20's on the "avoid demonic temptation" rolls)

*Kurgan*
At the crash and sound of commotion Kurgan loudly rouses himself and scrambles up to the deck of the ship, "What in the name of Laduguer's prickly beard is going on up here?"

He looks up suspiciously at the sky, "Fire?  Never did trust a cavern with no ceiling.  Great ball of fire up there half the time too, probably sprung a leak," he continues ranting semi-coherently as he joins the others.

Seeing most everyone gathered a though occurs to him and he casts 'detect evil.' He'll maintain concentration on it until he needs to do something else, but are there any evil auras in the area (including from the party?)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2010)

Lyn will use detect magic. He curses in low voice. He doesn't have anymore offensive spells that could do a substantial damage. 

Elena goes for Sebastian as soon as possible. If this event is not arcane they will need the cleric ASAP.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2010)

The storm is like nothing that Garag can identify at all, he can tell that the fireballs are more than likely magical though.

Despite Lyn's shielding the group, some smoke starts to flow from somewhere on deck. From the smell Dee realizes something, "The Devil's Weed!" Dee runs off to put the fire out. The smoke floods across the ship and spreads out through out the party.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2010)

"DAMMIT" Elena says covering her mouth and coughing. "Cissy, you have cold magic, can you do something?"

Lyn takes out a wand of Ray of Frost and starts trying to put out the fire with it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 6, 2010)

The Cleric moved as fast as he could.  A fire on the ship would be a very bad thing.  He liked not dying in a fire.  Sebastian would go to find the Devil weed, careful to hold a hand over his mouth.  

"Bloody hell..."

Fort Saves against the smoke:  
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+15
18+15 = 33

1d20+15
8+15 = 23

1d20+15
9+15 = 24

1d20+15
13+15 = 28

1d20+15
17+15 = 32

1d20+15
14+15 = 29




Once there, Sebastian would use his Orisons to rain about 120 gallons of water on the fire over the course of 36 seconds.  That's a bit like firing 9 large diameter garden hoses at it for half a minute.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2010)

(( Can someone roll my saves? Lyn Fort+12, Elena Fort+10))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2010)

Sebastian and Lyn find that only one barrel of the stuff has burned, but it was dry and enough to smoke the whole ship down. 

_The drug is not addictive and there's no chance of anyone who breathed it in developing a craving, however the effects of the actual drug though temporary hit them instantly. Anyone who the smoke reached takes -1 points of temporary Wisdom damage and will gain _1d3=3 _hours of +2 STR. 

_With the water and ice the fire is put out completely. But the sky continues to rain fire. Anyone looking skyward will notice, something distinct in the cloud. Something that may bring back memories of something for some of the party members. 



The face in the clouds slowly fades and the fire rain continues to fall.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2010)

Elena gets Nusintia out. "DIS!" she shouts in a challenging tone "YOU DAMNED DEVIL!".   She looks back at Sebastian, Lyn and Luemus. She knows she can count on them if needed, but she hopes 

"You fucker" the sorcerer growls. He doesn't have any other spells he can use against him. A bitter memory comes back to him as he remembers he had to transform into a Pyrohydra to save himself against the hot smoke. 

Lyn starts casting Protection from Evil on himself and Elena. If there's still time, he cast Bull Strength on Elena and Eagle's Splendor on himself. He'll maintain the wall of force in place protecting the ship. "What is he doing FREE!? We banished him to hell! Wouldn't that last longer!?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2010)

Dee rolled her eyes, "What are you going to do? Fight the clouds? We're on the ground you gits and most of Lyn's range is in fireballs...something that Dis wouldn't give two shits about..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2010)

Lyn glared at Dee ""I can still transform into things that fly and carry Elena around, besides... I saved your precious ship, Dee. You better *not* roll your eyes at me" he warned pointing up at the invisible wall of force.

 "If he's around it should mean his minions aren't far away, he never comes out alone. A bunch of skeletons, lower devils or liches are his usual minions" Elena said not caring about what they were saying "We need to be prepared if anything else show up"  Elena shook her head at Lyn. "Right now you are better suited for defense Lyn, let Cissy take care of this"

"...hmph..." was all he said.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2010)

"So let me get this straight." Kelt said, coughing from the smoke. Both his weapons were in his hands and he was staring up into the sky. "There's a cloud demon raining fire on use because you banished him to hell...am I getting this right? Banished him to hell?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2010)

Cissinei just stood there and said nothing. 

Dee glared at her, "She's not moving...Pellegri, its up to you teleport as close as you can get to that thing and see what's going on." 

The pixie-archon saluted and then vanished. A moment later reappearing,"That's not Dis." 

The face in the clouds reappeared laughing, *"You think me simple enough to care what you did to that fool Dis? He controls a mere dimension in Hell, I control a legion of them..."*

*"This isn't an attack targeting you, this fire reign is happening the world over as an omen to those who would oppose me in my quest. Dis's childish lackeys and your connection to him is a coincidence. His time is over." *


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2010)

"Shit!" Kelt shouted, staring up at the sky. "You're fighting gods! Who the hell fights gods?!" He stares at the fire falling around him in utter disbelief. "I hate magic. I hate it, I hate it, I hate it, I hate it, I hate it. And now It's raining from the fucking sky. And that really pisses me off."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2010)

"Well, blossom, my magic is the only thing keeping you for getting charbroiled. If you want I can take it off for you" Lyn eyed Kelt "Sebastian, Any ideas? Could he be the god that was 'leaking' out on the forest at Girugevan??"

Elena fell silent, still staring hard at the cloud.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 6, 2010)

Sebastian thought of it.  And then he thought harder.  He really -did- know what he wanted to say, but being a protagonist it wasn't his place to launch into a speech of defiance.  That was what villains did.

Knowledge Religion:  1d20+12
2+12 = 14

He looked to Elena and spoke in a low voice.  "I...really can't say, hopefully we get more monologue and less raining fire."

Rebecca seemed to have popped out from somewhere.  She stood there, gazing at the clouds with Strat at her side.  "One hell of an audience."

Strat made a loud *WHUUMMMMMM...*

"Hush Strat.  Now's not the time" the bard scolded.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 6, 2010)

_Sebastian is able to tell that this demon is immensely powerful, worse than possibly two Dis's. _

*"Why should I heed you peons? I am Amon, Archduke of Hell!" *


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2010)

"Arch duke. That's bad isn't?" Lyn raised an eyebrow a 'little' concerned about this title. 

Elena nodded at Sebastian and still looking at Amon she asked Lyn "How long can you keep the wall on?" 

"Five minutes at most, then you better pray for some of those Beasts to show up and beat him senseless..." Lyn said crossing his arms and sitting on the railing. "Cissinei, you should prepare some ice spells if you have any left" he told her trying to snap her out of her trance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2010)

Cissinei didn't respond or turn to look at him, she seemed to be totally out of it and possibly comatose.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2010)

"God dammit. Dee you better take her downstairs, this is too much for her" Lyn cursed and turned around focusing on Amon.  "I don't know you, but if I had divine powers like yourself Sebastian, I would start contacting the upper levels right now to see if they want us to do anything in special"


----------



## materpillar (Apr 7, 2010)

Luemus hadn't bothered to go into the oasis with everyone else.  He wasn't that into drinking or seeing new faces.  Besides he was still in a foul mood from his run in with Dee.  He spent most of the day sitting on the front of the ship.  While getting caught in a rain of fire wouldn't be enjoyable the elf wasn't very all that impressed by this arch demon's showing.  Really he wasn't even a god.

Luemus shot a glance over at Elena.  "We have a plan if he gets hostile?"  He glanced around.  "Well a little more serious?"

Iliana had also stayed on board most of the night.  She still wasn't comfortable meeting new people in her undead form.  She ran up to the deck once the cloud appeared.  The moment the rain started, her eyes got really big and she squeaked "fire!" before fleeing off the deck.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2010)

"I don't think this is his full force... and I really doubt we are prepared for a confrontation" answered Elena to Luemus. 

"He's trying to turn the world to cinders, literally.  You have to accept he's quite poetic about it" said Lyn casting another wall of force. "Luemus, do you have any water spells? We should start filling some barrels with water.... we might needed if he doesn't stop soon" ((I'm guessing a minute passed))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 7, 2010)

Saxton scoped Cissinei up and shuttled her to the below decks area. 

 The face in the clouds smiled wickedly, *"It seems some question about my power has arisen..." *

The sands begin to swirl around the boat until the boat is surrounded by a swirling circle of sand so thick it can't be seen through on the sides and it stretches high into the night time sky. When the sands reach their pinnacle, a beam of fire races down them from the heavens sparing the boat and those with in it, but surrounding the boat with a thick glass cylinder. 

The face laughed, the glass can be seen through, it seems the fire rain stopped momentarily but it soon resumes.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2010)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan, despite what some would say, was not an idiot.  He knew that whatever the creature before them was it was immensely powerful.  He murmured a prayer under his breath wondering if this was going to be when he was called to the side of Clanggedin.

He hoped not, as having his last battle of his mortal life against a cloud-like being would be a poor tribute.  Still he drew forth his weapon, keeping himself ready to throw into combat if an opening presented itself.


*Garag*
Garag watched the demonstration with a slight sense of awe.  He knew he had no place in this fight.  Whatever the others had dragged him into he was pretty sure went well beyond whatever arrangement his master had worked out.  Still there was little he could do here and now.

He waited for a sign from the others as to what they would do, whatever happened here would require teamwork and while he doubted his companions were up for it he would do his share.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2010)

"We are trapped" said Lyn looking at the crystal cylinder surrounding them. "At least the fire wont get us now" he said still leaving his wall of force above them. "I really hope someone can break that glass... carefully. We would be in trouble if all those shards fell on us"

"We can't fight him now... He doesn't seem to care about us that much" said Elena to Kurgan as she clenched her fist around Nusintia's hilt.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 8, 2010)

_"We can't fight him now... He doesn't seem to care about us that much" said Elena to Kurgan as she clenched her fist around Nusintia's hilt._

Sebastian looked about, and sat down on the deck cross legged.  "Hmmph.  There's not much we can do.  He wants to show off.  Then let him.  Personally I wouldn't waste such time with a bunch of adventurers trapped in the middle of a desert.  There are probably bigger fish for him to fry, cities to burn to ash, demonic hordes to unleash upon the world."

Rebecca looked up and around the giant glass structure.  "You ever seen a wineglass break?  This might too."

(Other notes, if we waited for it to get cold at night or alternatively froze/heated a certain part, the thing would shatter)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2010)

((Not terribly worried about breaking glass, that's not too hard to do.  Breaking glass without it shattering into 20' tall razor-sharp shards?  Not as sure there.  Wall of Force can probably protect the characters, but we might as well write the boat off as lost.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

Amon's face, amused as it may be, vanished from the sky soon after that. The rain of fire continued and it seemed to go on as far as the eye could see. 

Dee dropped to sit on the ground, "What if this really is going on all over? Then where the airship is, its being hit right now and where ever Maddy, Holly and Barbaneth are---they're just on that carpet flying, they'd be sitting ducks..." 

Pellegri piped up, "He's disabled my teleportation...I can't even reach my home plane," she said, "He's just toying with us, if he wanted that Wall of Force to come down, it would be gone and he might have disabled your magics too."

"Heh, it looks like our stellar gal, Lady Luck ma have shat herself right before this party and ran home for the night---this might be the end right here," she lit up a cigarette, "I'd say we had a damn good run though." She leaned back slightly and took a long drag on the cigarette and for a moment, it burned the same color as the fire rain falling around them. 

"There's still so much I wanted to do, but Hell, we've done more than most people get in their whole lives---I just hope Maddy, Barb, Holly and Elle's mum are okay out there and still kicking somewhere."


----------



## materpillar (Apr 8, 2010)

A touch of fear spread its way across Luemus's face as the sand burned into glass around them.  It's a queer look.  Most of the party probably haven't seen it before.  Luemus felt outclassed.  Luemus never felt outclassed.  He didn't care for the feeling one bit.  However that fear vanished with the cloud.

*"Don't worry too much Dee.  You should still be able to do those people, I mean, things you were talking about.  Miss Lady Luck hasn't wholly abandoned us.  Otherwise our newest friend from hell would have probably glassed us, and not just put up a wall.  Although I am a little surprised I got off without adding another scar to my impressive collection.  Lady Luck sure does love giving me mementos."*  Luemus shrugged and looked out over the burning landscape with some amount of jealously.  *"That's a quite a trick... shame I can't manage it."*


Iliana is huddled behind her shield against a wall at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

"We're just trapped in here, watching the world burn," Dee said. "I don't imagine there's a free and clean way out of this?" she asked.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2010)

"Underground" whispered Elena to no one in particular. "People could actually find shelter there" she said trying to discern where south was it. Wherever Edith and the other were, she hoped it was below the surface or above the clouds. "Is not over Dee, I'm sure Holly's bow tip them off about this and that the Beasts will surely attacking"

Lyn approached Luemus and pated him in the back. "You still have that sphere of fire, right?  We could go and make our own gigantic glass statue with some dune... if we make it through this, of course"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2010)

*Kurgan*
"Me axe'll cut through glass easy enough."  Kurgan added to the group, "Problem is, glass isn't honest like stone.  Tends to break apart in big chunks.  Mage's shield might protect us, but the ship is going to get trashed.  And I'm not sure walking out into the desert under the raining fire gets us too much."

"Even if we assume the devil's a liar, and we can out run this, that doesn't make for great chances for us."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

From behind them, upon the upper deck where the boat was steered came a female's voice, *"You're all a bit down trodden---I would have expected you to be more inventive than this." *

The pale girl with black hair and red eyes sat on the deck railing with a parasol slung back over one shoulder as she twirled it,* "Looks like you're a bit stuck if you ask me. My, my...someone should have carried an umbrella."*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2010)

"Who the hell-?" Lyn turns around rather startled at the sudden appearance of this woman. 

Elena just realizes she's there with the parasol and turns around slowly to look directly at her. This _"girl"_... This girl is...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2010)

"Oh sure. More strangers." Kelt muttered, turning to the girl. "I don't suppose you're here to awe us with your mighty displays of power." He said, rocking back on his heels. "Because I get it already. Your magical penis is bigger than my magical penis."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

*"I was going to offer a hand, simpletons. But if you'd like to stay here in the giant glass until it fills with water....you're welcome to it, you're call Loves." *She stopped her twirl and smiled wryly,* "Sun will be up soon, tell me how much sleep have you had tonight? Anyone up to face a creature that makes the sky turn to fire?" *


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2010)

"Not enough to regain or magic if that's what you are asking. Last time we fought one of those, some people were not so lucky and ended up like roasted chickens. So...no plans to get charbroiled in the immediate future. " Lyn frowned not really sure about the intentions of this girl. "What... who are you?" he asked simply. 

Elena keeps quiet. She doesn't trust pale women with red eyes and black hair. At ALL.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

*
"Hm, the answer to that is simple really. I'm a concept. Now, would you care for a ticket out of here?" *


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 8, 2010)

Sebastian looked unimpressed.  "I had thought of a few ways out myself.  Don't have a tuning fork though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2010)

Kurgan's aforementioned 'detect evil' should still be in effect, any aura from the visitor and if so how strong?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

_Kurgan detects no evil from her specifically, but the clouds above are still strongly suggestive of evil in them. _

With a sigh the woman said, *"I've not got time to dawdle, I'm offering honest help at no cost."*

"Help how?" asked Dee.

*"I don't plan to confront that Him..." *she pointed up,* "But I can get you out of here."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2010)

Kurgan glanced at the woman and back up at the sky, "I'm not seeing we have much of a choice.  I'm not much for dodging fire rain. Where do we go though?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2010)

"... also there's always a catch.... Specially from good looking, red eyes girl like you. You can't blame us for being careful right? There's a devil out there and they love to make deals. Would you mind at least on telling us your name?" Asked Lyn again


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

*"We just go below decks and come back up...simple as that..." *she said. 

She glanced at Lyn, *"My name's Bella," *she said, *"Isabella if you've been naughty, now---anyone have any objections to following me into the lower part of this...sand craft, what the Hell is this thing?" *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2010)

Kurgan shakes his head, "Not like we have much of a choice.  Boy's spell won't last forever."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2010)

Lyn sighs and starts walking below deck. "Alright. We still have a two or three minutes from my force walls" he said to no one in particular.

Elena will stay behind to make sure everyone is down safe, but she will still be watching Bella closely.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

When the group finally follows Bella below decks and takes the last step into the darkness of the lower parts of the ship. The Undead Cleric who had huddled down against the side of the stairs...


*Spoiler*: __ 



1-25...in the boat on another plane
26-40...without the boat in another plane
41-75...in a maze
76-98...outside Woglinde
99-100...Bella's Home Plane




1d100=41

They emerged in the space that should have been below decks but was instead a long torch lined hallway. Bella closed her parasol and turned to face them, *"There, easy as that--took the liberty of filling someone's bag of holding with the crap from in the hold."*


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2010)

Kelt blinked, looking round at the torch lined hallway. "I have to admit, that is incredibly handy. I could've used that a long time ago...I don't suppose there's some kind of trick to it? Or would I have to sell my soul, or something equally horrible?" He asks to nobody in particular.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

Dee glanced around, "Where's Cissinei, she was in the room when we..." 

Bella sighed,* "She should be around here somewhere, but in this place it can be hard to tell," *she admitted.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 9, 2010)

Sebastian had stayed on deck.  When the others didn't come up after a bit, he would follow.  

The bard looked to him.  "Go ahead.  Contact those gods of yours."

"I haven't a commune spell."

"Fine then.  You won't contact them?  I'll get someone's attention!"

Rebecca looked at the desert burning.  It was almost a stage.  Out came Strat.  A quick tune wouldn't hurt.  Down went the hand, and a chord went WHUURRM.  The Stratocaster liked pyrotechnics.

Perform Sing:  1d20 + 25 (12 ranks, skill focus +3, Circlet of charisma +3, +5 Cha, +2 Harmonizing Instrument)
12+25 = 37

It wasn't her best work.  But sometimes Gods take notice of a mortal with a guitar.  She still had some time till the wall of force broke.

_
We didn't start the fire
The fire was falling when we came calling
We didn't start the fire
We didn't light it
But we'll try to fight it_

After the short song, she'd scamper down below.  What was taking everyone so long?


----------



## soulnova (Apr 9, 2010)

Lyn shakes his head at Kelt "Nah, the soul selling is usually reserved for devils, demons and vampires. So... now that we have enough time, would you care to tell us about who are you, where are we and what do you want?"  Lyn sends Maggie to look for Cissinei. He will stay with the rest mean time.

Maggie squealed at Lyn not very happy of looking a missing person in a _MAZE._

Elena is waiting for Sebastian and Rebecca. "Anything else happened?" she asked both of them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2010)

_The effects what Bella used caused a little bit of an adverse effect. _

Sebastian and Rebecca arrive at a different point in the maze than do the others. Their time on the the deck and the difference in time between leaving seem to have caused this. Only Pellegri is with them, because of her slowness in leaving. 

The part of the maze where Rebecca, Sebastian and Pellegri are is inundated with knee level water. 

________

In the other part of the maze where most of the group is there is no other arrivals and no signs of them. 

Bella sighs,* "Oh dear, if they didn't hurry through or were somewhere else, they could be in any number of places,"* she said. 

She smirked at Lyn, *"My my, aren't we demanding? You think that you've earned the right to question me like some common criminal? I can tell you where we are, but you won't like it."*

"Just spill it," Dee said. 

*"This is the edge of the afterlife, its called the maze of souls--those not pure enough to make it into the world above or not horrid enough to end up in the pit end up here. If they find their way, they are allowed passage into the afterlife. Problem is someone's punctured the veil and the souls are escaping into the world of the living."*

She leaned back on the wall, *"Lucky for you, this will provide you with a way out, and Amon would never think to look here for you." *

"You've dragged us into Hell, who the fuck do you think you are," Dee asked.

*"Pipe down,"* Bella said, *"I think I've earned more respect than that for saving your hides. As for who I am, well--in some more exclusive circles I'm called by my station, the Red Rider: War. Look, kiddies I haven't got time to stick around and play, I actually have a job to do..." *


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2010)

Lyn fell suddenly silent looking around rather uncomfortable. "Indeed, I don't like it"

"How big is this place? Is there a way to find them?" Elena asked looking at the walls and the floor. This place gave her the creeps.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

*"I would tell you to scry but I doubt it will work here, plus if you're going to find them you better do it quick," *Bella said, *"The tear here might be a ticket out for you but some other things got in...demons, zombies...and you're without a cleric." 
*
She shrugged, *"But we can't always have it easy," *she moved her hands as if they were scales, *"Burned alive in fire rain or potentially torn apart in a maze of undead with a chance of escape...your call." *


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2010)

Elena smiled at Bella "The undead it is then. I'm a little rusty but that's something I can actually fight. The Bag of Holding, please..." she took out her armor and a small pendant holding a crystal. Once the breastplate is done she will attach the crystal to Nusintia... giving her an extra +2d6 fire damage (or +4d6 fire damage if the target is undead). "Been dying to use this since I got it."

Lyn gave out all the belongings of the rest of the party from the bag of holding. "No wands with offensive spells dammit. Will have to stick to the missiles then. Should I cast a Light spell? Wouldn't that attract the undead?" said the blond  sorcerer, still looking in the bag. Giving up on finding a useful wand Lyn turned to Bella. "So... you are spirit of war?" Lyn asked the woman.

"We need to find the others fast. I'm pretty sure we can make our way" Elena didn't put much attention to the conversation between Lyn and Bella. She was focused on finding Sebastian and the others. FAST.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

Bella yawned, *"Here's your bag, I've got to go, I don't have time for an interview but I am sure I will see you around." *

In an instant she was gone. Dee readied herself in a hurry, "Cissinei is out there alone, I worry less about Sebastian and more about her, she was distraught and she's used spells today...which means that she's not fresh. She doesn't have holy might to back her up and she can't rest and get her spells back."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2010)

"She's with Saxton. That will help her until we found her." Elena blinked once when Bella disappeared. "I don't like her... reminds me of Boti" she left it at that. They had to reunite ASAP.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "She's with Saxton. That will help her until we found her." Elena blinked once when Bella disappeared. "I don't like her... reminds me of Boti" she left it at that. They had to reunite ASAP.



Saxton raised his hand, "I came back to the deck after laying the little Mistress down in her bed, I was behind you all along, she's alone with Poe and that's it," he said. 

"Perhaps the Trixie or the Cleric or Bard is with her...we've no idea how this works, there's a chance they could be close to each other too..." 

Dee remained silent, "Just...which way do we need to go?" she asked. "Come on, which way?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2010)

"Let's go straight ahead. Is as good as any direction for the moment" Elena said.

Lyn used Detect Magic. "Keep your eyes open for any markings. Cissinei could have left Arcane Marks behind. Let's hope she was lucid enough to think of that"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

"She's more than likely just standing still," Dee said, "She didn't run, she was laying down when she was left...because _someone yelled at her," _Dee said.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2010)

"mph..." he shrugged. "I don't have to excuse myself to you Dee. If you want to keep arguing about that, go ahead, make another great decision like not asking what I was doing in the cabin or bringing that devil weed aboard the ship. We were killing drug dealers before in that other port, remember?"

Elena frowned at both of them. "Keep moving and stay quiet. I don't want to find out what happens to people who die in here" she scolded Dee and Lyn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

Dee pointed at herself, "Pi-rate," Dee said poking her finger into her chest. "I feel a lot better about me unloading some harmless Devil's Weed than one of those gangs..." she paused. "And I can't trust you to make sound decisions, you got a town burned down out of brashness and now, tell me, how many fireball spells are left in you? None? Because you fired them off into the bloody desert! You need to learn to control yourself, coming from the drunken, cigarette smoking, whore---that says a lot!" 

She fell silent for a while, "Cissinei really loves you, she's not going to give up on you because you got mad at her. She made a mistake, she was worried, but you need to learn to let someone worry about you for a change. You're not one of the gods and you're not all powerful, she compliments you nicely don't mess it up because she made a little mistake." 

--------------------------------------

*Sebastian, Pellegri and Rebecca*

Where the trio appears, alone there is a figure stumbling down the halls toward them, a female voice calls out from where she is, _"I sensed you coming...I knew you'd be here! Sebastian, is that really you? You don't look dead." _

The voice was of someone familiar that Sebastian hadn't seen in years, and that hadn't been alive in years...his sister. 

_"How did you, why are you here?" _she asked. 

Pellegri glanced around confused.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 11, 2010)

The Cleric did a double take.  "What the devil are you doing here Viola?  Or more accurately...what in Pelor's name are we doing down here?  This isn't the hold of a sand-vessel.  Come to think of it, this doesn't look like anywhere."

Rebecca shrugged.  "Beats me."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

_"I never thought I would see you again this soon," _said Viola. She examined the bard, looking her over carefully, _"Is this your wife? I guess if you don't know where you are, you couldn't have come to fix the problem...this is the maze that leads into the afterlife, but something's wrong and is blocking the souls from reaching the end..." _


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 11, 2010)

Rebecca gave Viola a nasty glare.  "I would rather forswear all sex, and be a recluse living in a dank dungeon cell than be married to this tiresome man."

"Says the Lyre of perpetual annoyance" shot back the Cleric.  "Anyhow, what are you doing here Viola?  I don't suppose you're dead are you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

_"I guess I am..." _she looked at Rebecca, _"I wasn't dead before...there was fire and blood...it was everywhere, falling from the sky. When I woke up I was here," _Rebecca said. 

Pellegri said, "Blood," she said, "There was no blood where we were." 

_"There was definitely blood, it was ankle deep in the streets," _Viola said, _"The war was terrible, I don't know what started it or where they came from, but creatures were tearing across the planes...some of them are here." _

_"Are you okay?" _she asked. _"Do you know of a way to help us...there are others here." _


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 11, 2010)

Sebastian gave a murmur of annoyance.  "Light, why is it the whole bloody world goes to pot at just the wrong time?"

Rebecca shrugged.  "When's there ever a right time?  Search me.  Or don't.  You probably have cold hands.  Seems to me this might be just the thing your lady friend, that Mayaheine, was talking about.  So we just go, kill the shit out of whatever it is, everyone's happy--and then we take Miss Viola here out of the maze with us."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

Viola seemed confused, _"You came along, to stop this creature?" _she asked. _"Well you might want to ask for help, the maze has a master, I saw him once, though he didn't seem like the type of creature you would like Sebastian." _

_"But...could I follow along, if you're headed to the way out, perhaps I could get out there too..." _She clasped her hands together in a hopeful fashion. 

Pellegri yelled, "We need to find the others though!"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 11, 2010)

Viola seemed confused, "You came along, to stop this creature?" she asked. "Well you might want to ask for help, the maze has a master, I saw him once, though he didn't seem like the type of creature you would like Sebastian."

"But...could I follow along, if you're headed to the way out, perhaps I could get out there too..." She clasped her hands together in a hopeful fashion.

Pellegri yelled, "We need to find the others though!" 

Sebastian sighed.  "Viola, you're family.  I couldn't very well walk out of here and leave you behind."

"Damn straight" added the bard.  "I'd ruin his name for the next five hundred years if he did.  Plus Elena wouldn't like it, and I'm -sure- he wouldn't want me to tell her about -anything- like that."

Sebastian looked down the hall  "Right then.  Where's this Master Viola?  I think I shall be...rather insistent today."  He sounded quite serious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

Viola nodded, _"Very well, follow me, the last time I saw him he was down this way,"_ she led them off down the stone lined hallway and took them around a corner into a next hall The floor were covered in ankle deep water. 

Down the hall there's a noise, like something shuffling about slowly in the distance. It's too far off to tell exactly what it is.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 11, 2010)

"Incidently..." asked the Cleric as they walked.  "...where you were before you woke up, was it a nice place--at least before the whole world went mad?  I've spent the past four years getting stabbed, burnt, and nearly cut in half by monsters.   Not much to tell there.  And I don't remember much from before the plague."

Rebecca said nothing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

_"I had moved to the Northlands, up past Pieta. I had married recently and we made the trip from his home town in Naksul to the North, it was quite a long trip. I remember reaching Pieta and thinking that it was like the end of the world. Everything there was so big and north of that was mostly wasteland. But we reached a city called Big River, a mining town where he had contracted to work with a company and it was a nice city, quaint and peaceful and north of it was a larger city we would visit...that's where we were when the snow became stained with blood." 
_
_"I've no clue where my husband is or what became of him...he wasn't there when I...you know."_


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2010)

Lyn sighed and spoke in a lower voice so only Dee could hear him whisper "To start with, being yelled out is not something for why she is catatonic, Dee. She ran to YOU instead of me about the cabin. She was crying and then went blank when Amon appeared. I thought I could rely on her but seems that's not the case. If you can't trust the people you love and viceversa, then we should  rethink our priorities." he followed Elena down the maze.

"And don't get me wrong Dee. I DO care for her... but to be frank, whatever else was between us died with that door back at the ship" he was telling the truth and seemed resolute about the whole deal "I'm telling you this because I know she will need you when I tell her. I'm not going to lie to her and keep a facade where everything will be the same. I don't believe you want that for your sister and even if it surprise you, that goes against my principles"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

"You screamed at that child, which I suppose will we can somehow blame on her?---I guess its best she learns this lesson early on, you can't trust others for too long, its the only constant in the world," Dee said.

Maggie returned, she had almost reached the edge of where she could safely go with no sign of Cissinei. 

As the group reaches a T shaped section of the hall, the pause, "Which way is best?" Saxton asks, "My human sense of luck seems to have died a long time ago and I've no preference between the two." 

A loud rumble came from the right as a creature lumbered into sight around a corner, if Kurgan is still detecting evil, which is highly unlikely by this time, he definitely picks this up. 



"Something tells me that we're really going to regret not having Sebastian here..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2010)

((Kurgan's Detect Evil tops out at 10 minutes, not that I think we need it particularly for this creature.  He loses concentration when he attacks anyway so it's gone now))

"Beasty came from somewhere, seems like right is the way to go."  Kurgan steps forward and readies his axe and new shiny shield.

HP: 164/164
AC: 28 / 15 (Touch) / 23 (Flatfoot), +4 if this happens to be a 'Giant' type
Fort: +15
Ref: +4
Will: +7
(+2 against spells, +2 against poison)

Init:
1d20+2
13+2 = 15


*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Attacks:
1d20+14
8+14 = 22
1d20+9
13+9 = 22


Damage:
3d6+28
6,2,5+28 = 41
3d6+28
1,5,1+28 = 35





*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




Attacks:
1d20+14
9+14 = 23
1d20+9
16+9 = 25 (Threat!)

Confirm:
1d20+9
13+9 = 22

Damage:
3d6+28
1,3,2+28 = 34
3d6+28
3,3,3+28 = 37 (x2 if critical)





*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




Attacks:
1d20+14
19+14 = 33 (Threat!)
1d20+9
15+9 = 24 (Threat!)

Confirm:
1d20+14
4+14 = 18
1d20+9
2+9 = 11

Damage:
3d6+28
2,4,3+28 = 37 (x2 if critical)
3d6+28
2,5,6+28 = 41 (x2 if critical)





*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 




Attacks:
1d20+14
3+14 = 17
1d20+9
1+9 = 10 (Auto-miss)

Damage:
3d6+28
3,5,3+28 = 39





*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 




Attacks:
1d20+14
20+14 = 34 (Auto-hit/threat)
1d20+9
11+9 = 20

Confirm:
1d20+14
4+14 = 18

Damage:
3d6+28
6,6,2+28 = 42
3d6+28
4,6,4+28 = 42



------

((What size is the creature, can't post for Garag without knowing that))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

_The creature is huge, standing about fifteen feet tall and weighing 5,500 pounds. _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2010)

((Joy  ))

Garag silently takes up his guisarme and takes a defensive position allowing the front line fighters to advance.  He had little practice fighting twisted abominations, his usual techniques would be of little use.

HP: 99/99
AC: 25 / 21 Flatfooted / 13 Touch
Fort: +9
Ref: +9
Will: +6

Init:
1d20+4
5+4 = 9

Garag can make up to 7 AoO's a round if an enemy provokes them (by moving forward through his threat range, for instance).  His reach with the guisarme is from 15'-20' (11'-20' really).  AoO's are at +22, 2d6+11 damage.


*Spoiler*: _Round 1_ 




Attacks:
1d20+16
15+16 = 31
1d20+11
16+11 = 27

Damage:
2d6+11
4,2+11 = 17
2d6+11
5,2+11 = 18





*Spoiler*: _Round 2_ 




Attacks:
1d20+16
1+16 = 17 (Automiss)
1d20+11
6+11 = 17

Damage:
2d6+11
3,5+11 = 19
2d6+11
1,4+11 = 16





*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




Attacks:
1d20+16
6+16 = 22
1d20+11
18+11 = 29

Damage:
2d6+11
3,1+11 = 15
2d6+11
3,6+11 = 20





*Spoiler*: _Round 4_ 




Attacks:
1d20+16
12+16 = 28
1d20+11
10+11 = 21

Damage:
2d6+11
2,6+11 = 19
2d6+11
5,5+11 = 21





*Spoiler*: _Round 5_ 




Attacks:
1d20+16
2+16 = 18
1d20+11
6+11 = 17

Damage:
2d6+11
4,5+11 = 20
2d6+11
6,5+11 = 22


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

Dee readies herself for the fight, taking both her weapons in hand, "We haven't go time for this...we need to handle this one quickly," she said, "I'd suggest no holding back." 

*Attacks Round 1:*
1d20+17 → [2,17] = (19)
1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32) crit
1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25) crit
1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30)

*Damage Round 1:*
 1d8+4+1 → [8,4,1] = (13) 
   1d8+4+1 → [1,4,1] = (6) 
   1d8+4+1 → [7,4,1] = (12)
 1d8+4+2 → [7,4,2] = (13) 

*Attacks Round 2:*
1d20+17 → [16,17] = (33)
1d20+12 → [19,12] = (31) crit
1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
1d20+17 → [7,17] = (24)
*
Damage Round 2:*
 1d8+4+1 → [8,4,1] = (13) 
   1d8+4+1 → [1,4,1] = (6) 
   1d8+4+1 → [4,4,1] = (9)
 1d8+4+2 → [1,4,2] = (7) 

*Attacks Round 3:*
1d20+17 → [15,17] = (32)
1d20+12 → [3,12] = (15)
1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
1d20+17 → [3,17] = (20)

*Damage Round 3:*
 1d8+4+1 → [1,4,1] = (6) 
   1d8+4+1 → [1,4,1] = (6) 
   1d8+4+1 → [6,4,1] = (11) 
1d8+4+2 → [7,4,2] = (13)

*Attacks Round 4:*
1d20+17 → [1,17] = (18)
1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32) crit
1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30)

*Damage Round 4:*
 1d8+4+1 → [2,4,1] = (7) 
   1d8+4+1 → [2,4,1] = (7) 
   1d8+4+1 → [3,4,1] = (8)
 1d8+4+2 → [2,4,2] = (8) 

*Attacks Round 5:*
1d20+17 → [16,17] = (33)
1d20+12 → [17,12] = (29)
1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)
1d20+17 → [1,17] = (18) (automiss)

*Damage Round 5:*
 1d8+4+1 → [2,4,1] = (7) 
   1d8+4+1 → [5,4,1] = (10) 
   1d8+4+1 → [8,4,1] = (13) 
 1d8+4+2 → [7,4,2] = (13) 

*Crit Confirms:*
1d20+12 → [16,12] = (28)
1d20+7 → [5,7] = (12) fail
1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32) double
1d20+12 → [10,12] = (22)


*Spoiler*: _Holy Damage for Main Weapon:_ 



2d6 → [1,5] = (6) 
   2d6 → [2,2] = (4) 
   2d6 → [4,3] = (7) 
   2d6 → [1,5] = (6) 
   2d6 → [3,5] = (8) 
   2d6 → [6,3] = (9) 
   2d6 → [2,3] = (5) 
   2d6 → [3,5] = (8) 
   2d6 → [2,6] = (8) 
   2d6 → [1,6] = (7) 
   2d6 → [6,5] = (11) 
   2d6 → [5,4] = (9) 
   2d6 → [2,5] = (7) 
   2d6 → [4,6] = (10) 
   2d6 → [3,1] = (4)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2010)

*Lyn*
Lyn is quite in trouble. He doesn't have other spells for this monsters... He will have to leave this one to the big strong guys. He takes out his Wand of Enlarge Person. "Fight someone of your size"

: Lyn Initiative [1d20+7] => [20,7] = (27)
: 

: Total Hit Points:73
: Armor Class: 18
: Flat Footed: 15
: Touch: 14
: 

: Fortitude save: +12
: Reflex save: +7
: Will save: +12
: ----------------------

Round 1 
Uses Wand of Enlarge Person on Elena. 

Round 2
Uses Wand of Enlarge Person on **TRAJAN**. Allowing him to have more reach on his attacks.

Round 3
Uses de wand of Enlarge Person on Kurgan.

Round 4-5

*Spoiler*: __ 



Magic Missiles to the head.
Lyn has the austanding ability to rape stomp Spell Resistance like he was using vaseline. Sadly, as his best spells are gone he will stick to Magic Missiles for the moment.  
Caster Level 10 + Spell Penetration 2 + Draconic Power +1CL + takes 10 = 23 
"You mother bakes cookies on HEAVEN!" 

: Magic Missile [5d4+5] => [4,2,1,1,2,5] = (15)
: -------------------------
: Magic Missile [5d4+5] => [1,2,4,2,2,5] = (16)





Lyn will use the boots of teleport if the needs arises and stays aways from the monster's reach at all cost.


--------------------
*ELENA*

Elena doubles her size and now as a huge woman wielding a holy longsword, she faces off this creature... is clear this is not an undead and Elena decides to save the crystal's fire power for later. 


Elena Initiative [1d20+7] => [15,7] = (22) 


Total Hit Points:104/104
Armor Class22
Flat Footed19
Touch13


Fortitude save+10
Reflex save+6
Will save+8


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
POWER ATTACK
Attack Roll [1d20+14] => [20,12] = (32)  CRIT
Damage 1d10+20+2d6 → [8,20,5,3] = (36)

Confirmation
Attack Roll [1d20+14] => [18,12] = (30) 
Damage 1d10+20+2d6 → [4,20,4,3] = (31)
-------------------------

Round 2
Elena uses Brute Gauntlets + Bracers of quick strike
Attack roll [1d20+19] => [8,19] = (27)
Damage 1d10+13+2d6 → [10,13,3,6] = (32)
***
Attack roll [1d20+14] => [16,14] = (30)
Damage 1d10+13+2d6 → [8,13,6,4] = (31)
***
Attack roll [1d20+19] => [14,19] = (33)
Damage 1d10+13+2d6 → [7,13,4,4] = (28)

-------------------------

Round 3 
Full Attack
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [13,17] = (30) 
Damage 1d10+10+2d6 → [1,10,6,4] = (21)
***
Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [18,12] = (30) CRIT
Damage 1d10+10+2d6 → [4,10,5,3] = (22)

Confirmation
Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [13,12] = (25) 
Damage 1d10+10+2d6 → [8,10,4,6] = (28)
-------------------------------------

Round 4
Full Attack
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [7,17] = (24) 
Damage 1d10+10+2d6 → [9,10,6,1] = (26)
***
Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [17,12] = (29) CRIT
Damage 1d10+10+2d6 → [10,10,3,3] = (26)

Confirmation
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [13,17] = (30) 
Damage 1d10+10+2d6 → [8,10,2,2] = (22)
-------------------------------------

Round 5
Full Attack
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [11,17] = (28) 
Damage 1d10+10+2d6 → [7,10,3,4] = (24)
***
Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [18,12] = (30) CRIT
Damage 1d10+13+2d6 → [10,10,5,2] = (27)

Confirmation
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [4,17] = (21) 
Damage 1d10+13+2d6 → [10,13,1,5] = (26)
-------------------------------------


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2010)

"Well." Kelt muttered, gazing up at the abomination. "I don't think fighting something like this is exactly my forte...so If you big, strong people don't mind, I think I'll sit this one out.

Initiative Roll(1d20)+8:
19,+8
Total:27

Fort Save: 6 
Reflex Save: 9 
Will Save: 2 

He'll use his slippers of spider climb to get on the ceiling and get the fuck away from that thing. Preferably by getting behind the now giant Elena, Kurgan, or Trajan.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2010)

((I highly recommend to stay behind Trajan. Check my Avatar. It was made for moments like this. So far I take we are something like this:  ))


----------



## Kuno (Apr 12, 2010)

Heather?

?What the hell??  Heathers eyes take in the creature and she steps back.  ?Coia stay here with me.  When that creature is gone??  She hopes it won?t take long and stays confident.  ?I want you to try and find Cissinei.?  Heather then arms her bow.

HP:  70
AC:  20 

Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3)

Initiative:
1d20+5
11+5 = 16

Round 1
*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack 
1d20+15=9+15 = 24
 Damage 
1d8+3=3+3 = 6
 Magical Damage 
1d6+0=2+0 = 2
Attack
1d20+15=4+13 = 17
Damage
1d8+3=8+3 = 11
1d6+0=3+0 = 3




Round 2

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack
1d20+15=9+15 = 24
Damage
1d8+3=7+3 = 10
1d6+0=1+0 = 1
Attack
1d20+15=13+13 = 26
Damage
1d8+3=7+3 = 10
1d6+0=4+0 = 4



Round 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack
1d20+15=14+15 = 29
Damage
1d8+3=7+3 = 10
1d6+0=3+0 = 3
Attack
1d20+15=13+13 = 26
Damage
1d8+3=7+3 = 10
1d6+0=6+0 = 6




Round 4

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack
1d20+15=10+15 = 25
Damage
1d8+3=3+3 = 6
1d6+0=5+0 = 5
Attack
1d20+15=15+13 = 28
Damage
1d8+3=8+3 = 11
1d6+0=6+0 = 6




Round 5

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack
1d20+15=11+15 = 26
Damage
1d8+3=2+3 = 5
1d6+0=6+0 = 6
Attack
1d20+15=13+13 = 26
Damage
1d8+3=5+3 = 8
1d6+0=4+0 = 4






Trajan?

His eyes narrow when he looks at the creature.  He steps forward but stays with Elena and Kurgan waiting for the creature to taste his axe and begins to rage.

HP:  116
AC:  19 

Saves
Fort: +9 
Ref: +5 
Will: +4 

Init
1d20+3
18+3 = 21

Round 1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack
1d20+15=5+15 = 20
Damage
2d6+11=4,1+11 = 16
Attack
1d20+10=1+10 = 11
Damage
2d6+11=4,6+11 = 21




Round 2
Attack

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+15=3+15 = 18
Damage
2d6+11=1,3+11 = 15
Attack
1d20+10=5+10 = 15
Damage
2d6+11=4,5+11 = 20




Round 3

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack
1d20+15=6+15 = 21
Damage
2d6+11=5,1+11 = 17
Attack
1d20+10=2+10 = 12
Damage
2d6+11=6,5+11 = 22




Round 4

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack
1d20+15=3+15 = 18
Damage
2d6+11=2,1+11 = 14
Attack
1d20+10=13+10 = 23
Damage
2d6+11=5,2+11 = 18




Round 5

*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack
1d20+15=13+15 = 28
Damage
2d6+11=3,6+11 = 20
Attack
1d20+10=6+10 = 16
Damage
2d6+11=4,3+11 = 18




((Hope I did that right.  I was referring back to Moogles advice...(thanks again!)))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2010)

((OH CRAP, HOLD ON, I made a mistake. Lyn uses his Wand of Enlarge Person on GARAG, not Trajan . EDITED ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2010)

((Enlarged Garag would actually be quite awesome, but sadly he's not a 'person' so the spell would fizzle))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2010)

((Oh well, then, Let's leave it at Trajan then ))


----------



## materpillar (Apr 12, 2010)

Total Hit Points: 80
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [leather] +2 [light wooden] +4 [dexterity]
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 15

Fortitude save:	+7	= 6 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Will save:	+11	= 6 [base] +5 [wisdom]

Initiative - 1d20+4 → [13,4] = (17)
Round 1
Luemus will cast call lightning storm.

Round 2+ Luemus will stay away from the big demon and plink him with lihgtning.
5d6 → [4,1,6,5,3] = (19)
5d6 → [4,3,1,3,2] = (13)
5d6 → [1,1,4,4,2] = (12)
5d6 → [2,5,1,6,2] = (16)

He also has a Cure Moderate wounds if someone needs it.  
2d8+9 → [2,1,9] = (12)


Iliana's rolls will be up a bit later.  She probably won't be adding much to combat though


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

*Round 1*
Kelt actually climbs away from the beast and hides from the creature up on the ceiling to try and stay out of the way. Lyn spends his first few seconds in the battle using the wand of enlarge person on Elena, who rushes in and delivers the first blow to the massive beast [300-67 = 233]. The Barbarian follows her in and slashes at the creature, but his attacks have no effect. 

Dee charges with her blades out to either side, attacking with the Holy sabre first and dealing the creature repeated blows [233-12-12-13-4-7 = 185]. Luemus casts call lightning and almost immediately the creature begins to chuckle, "Not faced a demon before, have you?!?!"

The bolts do nothing, not even tickle the creature. Heather's first round of arrows extract further laughter from the beast as they seem to careen off. Kurgan gets in the beast's face and hammers at it with his axe but the blows just bounce back. 

With a wave of his hand, the beast grumbles, *"Fog of bewilderment..."* a haze surrounds Garag.

*Save against Confusion*
1d20+6=16(failed)

*Garag feels a strange sensation overtake his body:*
1d100=25

Garag stands where he is, weapon down and babbles incoherently, drooling out of the side of his mouth. "Oh what the hell is this then?" Dee asks looking back.

*Round 2*
Kelt continues to hide as Lyn casts Enlarge person on Trajan. Elena gets in three more attacks, while trying to flank the creature. [185-32-31-28 = 94]. She nearly brings the creature to his knees. Trajan tries to attack the weakened monster but is still unable to get a hit through. Dee slams into the creature striking it twice more successfully [94-13-12-6-8 = 55].

Luemus's magic still has no effect, neither do Heather's arrows. Kurgan muscles his way into the creatures flesh digging deep with his next attack [55-24 = 31]

*"No!"* cries the demon, *"Not like this!" *

*Summoning Chance:*
1d100=40

*Number summoned: *
1d2 → [1] = (1)

A winged beast, about half the size of the other beast appears at its back and lunges forward and slashes Elena.

*Full Attack:*
1d20+15=26
1d20+13=24, 1d20+13=24

*Damage to Elena:*
2d6+6;1d8+3;1d6+3 → [1,5,6] = (12)
2d6+6;1d8+3;1d6+3 → [4,3] = (7)
2d6+6;1d8+3;1d6+3 → [5,3] = (8)

In the mean time Garag goes from babbling to attacking the nearest person: 

*Garag's confusion:*
1d100=77

He dives to attack Lyn, but barely misses as Lyn gets out of the way. 

*Round 3*
Kelt is hiding still, Lyn casts Enlarge person on Kurgan. In her next three slashes, Elena dispatches of the large creature, burying her sword in it up to the hilt. It goes down with a tortured groan and falls still to the ground. [31-21-44 = DEAD].

Both of Trajan's attacks fail to pierce the new creature as he rushes up to it and attacks. Dee has better luck as she spins into the creatures hide, slashing at it [115-6+9 =100]. Even against the new foe, Luemus's Attacks have no effect. Heather's bow finally strikes true but the electrical effect is lost on the monster [100-1-1 = 98].

Kurgan really picks up the slack, digging into the flying beast this time [98-27-31 = 40]. The demon looses spores from his body over Elena, Dee, Kurgan and Trajan. The spores deal [-8] damage immediately. 

*Confusion for Garag:*
1d100=73

Garag tries to attack Heather and rushes into her, he scores two massive hits on her [-15][-20](to Heather).

*Round 4 *
Lyn hits the creature with a magic missile [40-15 = 25] and Elena manages to finish it off [25-26-26-22 = DEAD] brining the final creature to the ground near where the other lay...

Some of the party has been covered in spores and the spores burrowed into the pores. Even when the creature is dead the spores effects are there. 


*Spoiler*: _Spores for next ten rounds_ 



1d4 → [1] = (1) 
   1d4 → [4] = (4) 
   1d4 → [3] = (3) 
   1d4 → [3] = (3) 
   1d4 → [3] = (3) 
   1d4 → [4] = (4) 
   1d4 → [2] = (2) 
   1d4 → [2] = (2) 
   1d4 → [3] = (3) 
   1d4 → [1] = (1)




*END OF BATTLE*

XP (coming soon)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2010)

*Garag*
Garag snaps to his senses as the creature falls.  Seeing it dead at his feat he makes the logical conclusion, "Hmph, not so bad was it?"  He pauses to clean the oddly-not-demonic blood off of his weapon while the others roll around in pain from the spores.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2010)

"'Scuse me, but what, pray tell, was that?" Dee asks of Garag. "You pummelled Heather here to the ground..." 

Saxton shakes his head, "Relax, he doesn't even remember, it was a spell effect," he says.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2010)

"Hm. Well excellent work everyone." Kelt said calmly, dropping down from the ceiling. "Though I think our er, bigger fighters here are having an adverse effect to the spores that thing released. Does anyone here have any medical skills?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2010)

"Rgh..." she said looking at the spores. "This thing hurts like hell" says Elena looking at the wounds from the spore. "It was a demon" she kicks the creature's head. She coughs blood too. "Fuck." Elena sits as the spores keep damaging her skin. 

43HP after all the spore effects. 

Lyn comes around. "You got a fine beating there... Hey, Luemus, can you do something about those wounds?"


----------



## materpillar (Apr 13, 2010)

Elena, Dee, Kurgan and Trajan took about 35 damage from the spores right?

*Luemus*
"Note to self, lightning isn't very effective against demons..."

_Lyn comes around. "You got a fine beating there... Hey, Luemus, can you do something about those wounds?"_

Luemus glanced over at Lyn then Elena.  "Oh right.  I'll do my best but I don't have much in the way of healing prepped.  We usually have a cleric around."
2d8+10 → [7,1,10] = (18)
1d8+5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10)
1d8+5 → [3,5] = (8)
42 hp brings Elena up to 85

*Iliana*
Iliana stepped forward and shot Luemus a dark look.

For Dee
2d8+3 → [2,7,3] = (12)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)

For Kurgan
2d8+3 → [3,6,3] = (12)

For Tragan
1d8+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2010)

"Thank you Luemus" Elena feels so much better now. She's still sore, but those spore aren't eating her flesh anymore. Joy!

"That's right... You are a cleric after all. Doesn't that healing hurt you? What kind of magic can you use? It may come in handy" said Lyn walking up to Iliana. "By any chances, You don't have a scrying spell ready, do you?"


----------



## materpillar (Apr 13, 2010)

Iliana looked slightly pained at his line of questioning. She didn't care for being useless. "Oh it doesn't hurt me as long as I'm not the target. ((At least I'm pretty sure she can cast them without exploding ))  Unfortunately, I was never that exceptional with magic and my skills have only gotten worse recently.  Compared to Sebastian I can only manage small healing spells and tricks.  Scrying is way past my level."


--She's only a level 3 cleric


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2010)

(( LOL ))

"Ah, well, that's good to know I guess. We should save up the spells we have left... let's hope that demon was the biggest one around here." says Lyn more than ready to keep going.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 13, 2010)

_Down the hall there's a noise, like something shuffling about slowly in the distance. It's too far off to tell exactly what it is._

"Did anyone hear that?" asked Sebastian "Stop for a moment."
Listen:  1d20+5
18+4 = 23


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2010)

Heather?

Laying on the ground Heather glares up at Garag.  ?Damn it??  She grumbles wiping blood from her corner of her mouth and attempts to sit up.  She clutches her arm and pants as Coia stands next to her growling his hackles raised.  For the moment Heather has forgotten to send Coia after Cissinei.


Trajan?

?What the hell??  He glares at his axe while rubbing his arms and legs.  He groans softly from the pain of the spores but continues to glare at his axe as if it was the objects fault for his hits not to make a difference.


((I assume Trajan was hit by the spores.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2010)

"You guys, have like 5 minutes left to be that size. Let's make it worth it, will ya?" Said Lyn refering to Kurgan and Trajan. He showed his wand of enlarge person. "I have still a bunch of charges so let's just hope it will enough"

"Are you ok Heather?" Elena asks the drow.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 13, 2010)

Heather…

Continuing to glare at Garag, Heather nods before standing.  “Nothing like a little friendly fire to brighten your day…”  She growls then gives Elena a strained smile.  “Thanks anyway…”  She flicks a bit of blood to the ground before grabbing her bow but keeps her hand on her side.  Coia gives a huff but stays near.


Trajan…

“What do you want me to do?”  Trajan asks Lynn as he also gains his feet and grabbed his axe still a bit irritated.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2010)

"Just get moving" said Lyn preparing the wand in case they should need it again. "Let's hope Cissinei heard all the ruckus from the battle"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 15, 2010)

Walking down the hall with Sebastian and Viola Rebecca began to whistle a tune.  In another universe it would be recognized as the theme song of the Andy Griffith show.  That she was holding a rapier in one hand seemed to be lost on the universe.

Sebastian looked about unsure of what to say.  This was awkward.  He hadn't seen Viola in nearly a decade.  "What does this beau of yours do then?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2010)

"Has anyone thought to have our now giant friends shout for our lost companions?" kelt asked, walking up to Trajan. "They're bigger, which means...more air in their lungs right? So reasonably they should be able to shout louder."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2010)

"Theoretically, yes... BUT we would attract bigger meanies" Lyn looked at the monster in the floor. "I think we should stick to go on quickly and silently. We are in no shape to fight more of those"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2010)

Kurgan grunted, "regardless, lets get moving.  A cold forge tempers no steel."  Kurgan will take the lead down the right hand path the demon came from originally.

Garag (and presumably the others) will follow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2010)

*Elsewhere in the Labyrinth*
The cleric, Viola and the bard do hear something but the sound quickly fades away and is seemingly gone.  When asked about her husband, Viola sighs,_ "More than likely nothing...he is probably dead by now, a horrible fate to have faced indeed though I haven't seen him here so there's some reason to believe that he might not be."_

*The Others*
Making their way through the halls of the maze, there seems to be no end to turns and twists and each way seems to just going, there's no dead ends and the space seems endless. Around one of the corners, the group comes upon some ordinary people, walking and bathed in pale light, more like they glow though. 

They move forward not really bothering to look at the group in the side hallway, "So is that what's going to happen to us then?" Dee said, "We'll end up like that if we're here too long?" asked Dee. 

Saxton shook his head, "I don't think so, I think they came in the right way, not on the back of some Demi-God's magic--word of advice though, the dead are attracted to those they knew, so there's a chance we could see friends or even family floating around---should be harmless though."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2010)

*ELENA*
Elena shook her head. She really didn't want to find someone she knew here. Not at all. Edith, Artalel and Veronica where on that list. Thanks to Artalel's resources she was pretty sure he made it out just fine with her half-sister... but Edith... Whoever took her out of prision seemed to have some smooth tricks to escape from locked cells without a trace. She just hoped that had been enough to take her to safety too.  Maddy? Holly? Barb? That bow of Holly better had enough power to help them.


*LYN*
((Warning Lyn insight ahead!!))

Lyn didn't say much. Who could he find in there? His  parents, maybe. They were pretty much done for by now, he thought. Normal people didn't have a chance against fire-raining. He gave a small sigh. Not much grief on his part. By now he had started regarded them more like the people who looked out for him until he was old enough to runaway with his magic.

His mother had been a good but very passive woman (not to say boring) and his father had been a strict Scribe hoping his son to become a well respected wizard. His father didn't know shit about magic, but wizards were (and he quoted in his mind)_'better than those sorcerer punks'_. 


Lyn had always felt different... as he was meant for GREATER THINGS and, at the start, he had thought it was just for his natural magic ability but, of course, that was just the tip of an iceberg... an iceberg the size of a DRAGON. 

Those years with his family had been maybe the most frustating time of his life. He had been on the road for about 4 (5 if you take the lost year of the timeskip) but it felt like an eternity... a happy eternity. Now, as he dwelt on his past he suddenly realized he would never go back to those days. A quiet nice life in a forgotten town with a small family. No. His life was on the road, killing monsters and blowing them to bits. He would make himself a retreat... a place he could call home but not to stay there. A place where he could go back, rest and then look for the next adventure. He turned his eyes to Elena for a second. She was the extact opposite, he thought. 

Elena had tried all those years fighting to try to turn things as they were before she left. To have a place she would call home, a place where she didn't have to fight for her life every day. Lyn snorted quietly. For a second there he found it funny. Maybe she was in denial and didn't want to see the truth. -This- would never end. The world she knew and hoped to return was no more. There would be always evil bastards abound and she would never rest... unless she was in a grave that is. 

He looked at her back as they walked on that infinite maze. A sad smile appeared on his face. He wouldn't tell her the truth then. If that was what made her get out of the bedroll every morning, so be it. Elena was too important friend and powerful comrade to take that away from her. 

He shook his head. It was time to focus in the task at hand. Finding Sebastian, Rebecca and Cissinei.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2010)

"I don't think so, I think they came in the right way, not on the back of some Demi-God's magic--word of advice though, the dead are attracted to those they knew, so there's a chance we could see friends or even family floating around---should be harmless though."

Kelt frowned.

If the demon hadn't been lying about the rain engulfing the entire world, it would be entirely possible that he would encounter some people who wouldn't really be happy to see him. But that wasn't what was bothering him. Someone like Chance or Draze he could handle. But if he saw Joey and Catalina here, if they had...had...

Moved on. If they had moved on since he left them in Persephone, he wasn't sure if he would be able to take meeting them. Not like this. Not here. Not with all these strangers...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2010)

The small crowds of people pass, moving down the corridors slowly and with a quiet determination to reach _something_. Dee collapsed back against the wall, "We're going to need to rest...but we can't rest just now," she said, "We've been at it for too long...traveling, the Oasis, and now this--"

Saxton nodded, "You need sleep." 

Dee sighed, "Not exactly the safest place to sleep---and the person who makes the campsites is missing..." 

"Elena! Dee...Lyn is that you? And it looks like Luemus is here too..." a stubble faced hulking figure with a great-sword swung over his back stepped out from the crowds of traveling souls, as his form came closer the long black hair guarding his face came into sight and each flex of muscle movement seemed to show.

"Good to see you lot again, I'd say it's been a while."  

"Orseth?!" Dee shouted, running over to throw her arms around him.


*Spoiler*: _For those who don't know_ 



Orseth was the Barbarian controlled by *Taurus Versant*, I asked for his permission in this little bit here and he was in Muk's thread before leaving to play other games. I have a little experience playing him as I controlled him sometimes


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2010)

Elena looked over Orseth quite surprised... especially at Dee's reaction. "...Long time no see, Orseth" she said with half a smile.

Lyn frowned. "Damn, this means Ginny or even Svergild could have died too" he said a little annoyed and sighed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2010)

Orseth smiled, "I guess that I am doing only slightly better than the last time you saw me...I might be dead but at least I'm dressed, right Elena?"


----------



## materpillar (Apr 18, 2010)

Luemus looked over at the beserker.  "Hey Orseth.  Whatever happened to you?  You ended up leaving Elena's fine company too?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2010)

"Parted ways with the group before the war ended, I guess I got separated in the fighting and just never found my way back...by the time that I found out you all were gone, you had been gone a while and I even heard some had died...didn't know who." Orseth said.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2010)

"Where were you back there Orseth? How bad was it? Do you think... anyone else could have a chance against whats happening?" Elena asked quite worried.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2010)

Separated from the rest, the Bard and Cleric attempted to make good time.  

"You know Rebecca..." began the Cleric.  "...As much as it pains me to say this, you're right.  I've complained far too much about this being chosen by the gods thing.  And even if I myself aren't up to slaying arch demons--I think together we all make a pretty decent band.  So what do you say, when we find the persons responsible for raining all this death and fire on the world, to playing a merry tune on their skulls?"

Strat sounded a chord that would have almost been an 'Amen to that' had the guitar had a voice.  

Rebecca nodded.  "I'm kinda starting to get an idea of why Strat wanted me to follow you lot."

"Wait, the guitar wanted you to follow?"

The bard nodded.  "Yeah.  He generally knows a good tour when he sees one."

"But why?" The Cleric asked.  "Why would something like your guitar want to follow us?"

Rebecca smiled.  "Who knows?  Could be part of some subtle plot.  Or he might just have a sense for the heroic.  He's never been wrong...much."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2010)

Kurgan shifted uncomfortably, the dead should be enjoying their rewards in the afterlife not lost in a maze between the living and the dead.  To see warriors here was disconcerting at best.

"Hate to cut the chatter short, but don't we have living friends to look after?  If they run into one of those demons without us they'll be hard pressed."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2010)

"That's right. We are looking for some people...  at least a couple of them should be together. Sebastian is one of them" she explained Orseth. "could you help us looking for him? We are alos trying to find a mage girl who might be in shock and an impressive bard" she was not going to deny Rebecca had a great skills. 

"She has this incredible guitar/axe on her back" Lyn tried to describe Strat, but of course there words were short to explain the awesomeness of the weapon/instrument.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2010)

*Sebastian, Viola, Pellegri and Rebecca*
Viola looked at her brother, "What, you were chosen by the gods?" she seemed somewhat shocked, "Chosen by them to do what and when? That's magnificent! You must be really proud and important, there's no reason to be sad," Viola said. She didn't seem sure what to make of a guitar following a person.

*The Others*
Orseth nodded, "It seems that things are always on the move with your type," he smiled, "Let me just warn you all. I've seen other familiar faces around here. I really haven't seen anything like that and I can't help, need to get back to searching for a way out. Be careful though, some of them might not be that happy to see you." 

The barbarian hefted the sword onto his back and headed back down the hallway to leave. 

"Farewell Orseth!" Dee shouted after him, she then glanced back to the others, "We better get moving if we hope to find the others," she said. 

Continuing on through the tunnels the group came to another corner and when they rounded it, they found a large furry beast standing with a huge great axe in its hand.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2010)

((Has Lyn's 'Enlarge Person' wore off yet?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2010)

((Should have))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2010)

"Oh bugger" Lyn spams Enarlge Person at the usual suspects and stays away from the line of charge of the monster. 

((Can't post more for the moment, gotta go. See you at night, guys))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2010)

_Viola looked at her brother, "What, you were chosen by the gods?" she seemed somewhat shocked, "Chosen by them to do what and when? That's magnificent! You must be really proud and important, there's no reason to be sad," Viola said. She didn't seem sure what to make of a guitar following a person.
_

The Cleric shrugged.  "Not quite sure why Viola but one moment I was on an airship, the next I stood before the Lady Mayaheine herself..."   His voice trailed off.  "...I've never felt quite so small.  But nevertheless...there is a great evil afflicting the world.  And what's worse, it has deprived my dearest and only sister of happiness."

"So it's personal now?" interjected the bard.

The Cleric nodded.  He seemed visibly angry.  He had had time to think.  "Hear this.  I fully intend to tear this Amon and his ilk from their misbegotten places in the sky, and snuff out their fires like so many candles!"

Spot:  1d20+4
20+4 = 24

Listen:  1d20+4
16+4 = 20


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2010)

Kurgan:

HP: 142/164
AC: 27 / 14 (Touch) / 22 (Flatfoot), +4 if this happens to be a 'Giant' type
Fort: +15
Ref: +4
Will: +7
(+2 against spells, +2 against poison)

Init:
1d20+2
7+2 = 9

Round 1:
"Lets see if your axe measures up to mine."  Kurgan snarls and attacks.  He'll attack using his 'improve sunder' (doesn't provoke AoO) the axe until it's destroyed then will move on to normal attacks (same hit/damage but Sunder attacks are touch attacks).  Kurgan cannot crit against items, however his axe does bypass hardness less than 20.

Attack:
1d20+14
8+14 = 22
1d20+9
15+9 = 24 (Threat)

Confirm:
1d20+9
12+9 = 21

Damage:
4d6+19
5,4,2,6+19 = 36
4d6+19
5,1,4,2+19 = 31  (x2 if crit)

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+14
20+14 = 34 (Autohit, Threat)
1d20+9
12+9 = 21

Confirm:
1d20+14
6+14 = 20

Damage:
4d6+19
1,3,3,5+19 = 31 (x2 if crit)
4d6+19
2,4,6,5+19 = 36

Round 3:
Attack:
1d20+14
15+14 = 29 (Threat)
1d20+9
13+9 = 22

Confirm:
1d20+14
15+14 = 29

Damage:
4d6+19
1,1,2,1+19 = 24 (x2 if crit)
4d6+19
5,5,3,3+19 = 35

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+14
14+14 = 28
1d20+9
3+9 = 12

Damage:
4d6+19
5,4,4,6+19 = 38
4d6+19
1,1,5,2+19 = 28

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+14
19+14 = 33 (Threat)
1d20+9
19+9 = 28 (Threat)

Confirm:
1d20+14
10+14 = 24
1d20+9
16+9 = 25

Damage:
4d6+19
6,2,4,6+19 = 37 (x2 if crit)
4d6+19
6,6,6,2+19 = 39 (x2 if crit)

------------------------------
Garag:
HP: 99/99
AC: 25 / 21 Flatfooted / 13 Touch
Fort: +9
Ref: +9
Will: +6

Init:
1d20+4
17+4 = 21

Garag will continue to keep his defensive position and attack conservatively.

Round 1:
Attacks:
1d20+16
4+16 = 20
1d20+11
1+11 = 12 (automiss)

2d6+11
4,6+11 = 21
2d6+11
5,2+11 = 18

Round 2:
1d20+16
5+16 = 21
1d20+11
19+11 = 30

2d6+11
5,3+11 = 19
2d6+11
6,1+11 = 18

Round 3:
1d20+16
3+16 = 19
1d20+11
7+11 = 18

2d6+11
1,5+11 = 17
2d6+11
3,5+11 = 19

Round 4:
1d20+16
2+16 = 18
1d20+11
9+11 = 20

2d6+11
4,2+11 = 17
2d6+11
1,5+11 = 17

Round 5:
1d20+16
8+16 = 24
1d20+11
1+11 = 12 (Automiss)

2d6+11
2,4+11 = 17
2d6+11
1,4+11 = 16


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2010)

Elena will make sure he doesn't get past her to the rest. She will help Kelt to flank him.


Elena Initiative [1d20+7] => [4,7] = (11)


Total Hit Points:85/104
Armor Class22
Flat Footed19
Touch13


Fortitude save+10
Reflex save+6
Will save+8

((I forgot to add the Enlarge bonus...Ack... please Add +1 on the following results))

Round 1
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [8,17] = (25) 
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [5,10,4,5] = (24)
-------------------------

Round 2
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [16,17] = (33) 
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [5,10,1,5] = (21)
***
Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [11,12] = (23)
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [1,10,2,5] = (18)
-------------------------------------

Round 3
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [19,17] = (36) CRIT!
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [6,10,6,1] = (23)
***
Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [8,12] = (20)
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [4,10,1,6] = (21)

CONFIRMATION
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [17,17] = (34) 
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [5,10,2,5] = (22)

-------------------------------------

Round 4
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [8,17] = (25) 
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [6,10,1,5] = (22)
***
Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [10,12] = (22)
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [2,10,2,6] = (20)
-------------------------------------

Round 5
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [17,17] = (34) CRIT!!
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [2,10,5,3] = (20)
***
Attack Roll [1d20+12] => [18,12] = (30) CRIT!!
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [7,10,2,1] = (20)

CONFIRMATION
Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [5,17] = (22) 
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [5,10,1,1] = (17)

Attack Roll [1d20+17] => [16,12] = (28) 
Damage [1d8+10+2d6] => [4,10,6,6] = (26)
-------------------------------------


----------



## materpillar (Apr 20, 2010)

*Luemus*
Total Hit Points: 80
Speed: 30 feet
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +3 [leather] +2 [light wooden] +4 [dexterity]
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 15

Fortitude save:	+7	= 6 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +4 [dexterity]
Will save:	+11	= 6 [base] +5 [wisdom]

Initiative
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
Round 1  Giant Crocodile
Round 2 Summon Giant Crocodile (discarding ice storm)
Round 3+  and plink at the monster
3d6 → [3,6,5] = (14)
3d6 → [6,6,6] = (18)


*Spoiler*: _Crocs_ 




 will also assist in the flanking process.  Upon a successful bite attack they'll try and grapple with the monster so it doesn't attack anyone.
*Spoiler*: _Croc 1 attacks_ 



1d20+11 → [3,11] = (14)
1d20+11 → [1,11] = (12)
1d20+11 → [13,11] = (24)
1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23)




*Spoiler*: _Croc 1 dmg_ 



2d8+12 → [2,4,12] = (18)
2d8+12 → [3,2,12] = (17)
2d8+12 → [8,3,12] = (23)
2d8+12 → [4,8,12] = (24)




*Spoiler*: _Croc 2 attacks_ 



1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)
1d20+11 → [13,11] = (24)
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)



*Spoiler*: _Croc 2 DMG_ 



2d8+12 → [7,3,12] = (22)
2d8+12 → [3,5,12] = (20)
2d8+12 → [7,7,12] = (26)





*Spoiler*: _Grapple checks_ 



1d20+21 → [17,21] = (38)
1d20+21 → [5,21] = (26)
1d20+21 → [10,21] = (31)
1d20+21 → [12,21] = (33)
1d20+21 → [17,21] = (38)
1d20+21 → [15,21] = (36)
1d20+21 → [15,21] = (36)
1d20+21 → [10,21] = (31)







Iliana neither shy away from combat nor go towards it.  She'll pretty much just stand by the spellcasters
1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)
(confirm 1d20+6 → [5,6] = (11))
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)
1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)
1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)
1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)

2d6+7 → [1,3,7] = (11)
2d6+7 → [2,5,7] = (14)
2d6+7 → [2,3,7] = (12)
2d6+7 → [5,4,7] = (16)
2d6+7 → [5,3,7] = (15)


----------



## Kuno (Apr 20, 2010)

Heather…

“Damn it…”  Heather hisses then grits her teeth before readying her bow.

HP:  70 - 35 = 35
AC:  20 

Saves
Fort: +8 (+6+2)
Ref: +11 (+6+5)
Will: +6 (+3 +3)

Initiative:
1d20+5
1+5 = 6

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
Attack
1d20+15=12+15 = 27
Damage
1d8+3=4+3 = 7
Magic Damage
1d6+0=5+0 = 5
Attack
1d20+13=6+13 = 19
Damage
1d8+3=2+3 = 5
1d6+0=6+0 = 6
Round 2
Attack
1d20+15=10+15 = 25
Damage
1d8+3=8+3 = 11
1d6+0=3+0 = 3
Attack
1d20+13=20+13 = 33
Damage
1d8+3=3+3 = 6
1d6+0=1+0 = 1
Round 3
Attack
1d20+15=14+15 = 29
Damage
1d8+3=4+3 = 7
1d6+0=4+0 = 4
Attack
1d20+13=14+13 = 27
Damage
1d8+3=4+3 = 7
1d6+0=4+0 = 4
Round 4
Attack
1d20+15=8+15 = 23
Damage
1d8+3=2+3 = 5
1d6+0=6+0 = 6
Attack
1d20+13=11+13 = 24
Damage
1d8+3=4+3 = 7
1d6+0=6+0 = 6
Round 5
Attack
1d20+15=1+15 = 16 (Fail)
Damage
1d8+3=4+3 = 7
1d6+0=4+0 = 4
Attack
1d20+13=19+13 = 32
Damage
1d8+3=2+3 = 5
1d6+0=6+0 = 6



Trajan…

“Another one?!”  Trajan yells angrily his anger building up into a rage again now because of the last creature they fought and his complete inability to do anything.

HP:  116 - 26 = 90
AC:  19 

Saves
Fort: +9 
Ref: +5 
Will: +4 

Init
1d20+3
5+3 = 8

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
Attack
1d20+15=6+15 = 21
1d20+10=2+10 = 12
Damage
2d6+11=5,2+11 = 18
2d6+11=3,5+11 = 19
Round 2
Attack
1d20+15=19+15 = 34
1d20+10=18+10 = 28
Damage
2d6+11=6,5+11 = 22
2d6+11=4,5+11 = 20

Round 3
1d20+15=16+15 = 31
1d20+10=13+10 = 23
Attack
2d6+11=5,5+11 = 21
2d6+11=2,4+11 = 17
Round 4
Attack
1d20+15=11+15 = 26
1d20+10=16+10 = 26
Damage
2d6+11=2,1+11 = 14
2d6+11=2,2+11 = 15
Round 5
Attack
1d20+15=8+15 = 23
1d20+10=8+10 = 18
Damage
2d6+11=1,3+11 = 15
2d6+11=2,3+11 = 16


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2010)

Kelt draws his weapons and attempts to flank the creature.

*Initiative:* Roll(1d20)+8:
8,+8
Total:16

*Round 1:*
1d20+8;1d20+7 → [16,8] = (24) (Threaten) 
1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)
1d20+18;1d20+6 → [4,7] = (11)
Damage:
1d6+2 → [2,2] = (4) 
1d6+2 → [4,2] = (6) 

*Round 2:*
1d20+8;1d20+7 → [18,8] = (26) (Threaten)
1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)
1d20+8;1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)
Damage:
1d6+2 → [2,2] = (4) 
1d6+2 → [4,2] = (6)

*Round 3:*
1d20+8;1d20+7 → [18,8] = (26) (Threaten) 
1d20+8; → [,8] = (7,8) = (15)
1d20+8;1d20+7 → [1,7] = (8) (Miss)
Damage:
1d6+2 → [6,2] = (8) 
1d6+2 → [5,2] = (7)

*Round 4:*
1d20+8;1d20+7 → [19,8] = (27) (Threaten)
1d20+8; → [5,8] = (13)
1d20+8;1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17)
Damage:
1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5) 
1d6+2 → [3,2] = (5)

*Round 5:*
1d20+8;1d20+7 → [19,8] = (27) (Threaten)
1d20+8; → [20,8] = (28)
1d20+8;1d20+7 → [1,7] = (8) (Miss)
Damage:
1d6+2 → [1,2] = (3) 
1d6+2 → [1,2] = (3)

*Sneak Attack Damage Rounds 1-5:*
4d6 → [6,6,2,2] = (16)
4d6 → [5,1,4,1] = (11)
4d6 → [4,2,6,3] = (15)
4d6 → [4,4,2,3] = (13)
4d6 → [3,3,2,1] = (9)

((Alright...I'm pretty sure I did that right. Feel free to yell at me if I made any errors))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2010)

*Round 1: *
The Minotaur takes and immediate hit from Garag first thing. [68-21 = 48] The creature doesn't seem to be terribly strong. Luemus's giant Crocodile bites into the creatures leg [48-18 = 30]. The blood gushes out and the creature is holding onto the wall, wounded. 

Kelt manages to get around to the side of the creature and flank it [30-16-8 = 6]. In a hefty swing, Elena finishes the creature off. 

*EXP: *
Previous Battle (Demons) - 2,200
Minotaur - 150

_A voice is resonating from above, _"You dare to come in here and battle the guardians of the dead?" the voice asks, "What have you, the living to do in this plane?" 

Dee glared up with swords drawn, "Who's there? Who said that?" 

When the party turns, a beautiful woman sits upon a throne behind them, a throne that was not there previously. She is dressed in white. She's dark skinned but with the palest of green eyes. Her legs are crossed and off in one hand she's holding a scythe. 

"I sense...my idiotic sister is at fault for bringing you here." 

*Sebastian, Rebecca and Viola*
Viola is shocked at her brother's reaction, "It seems you've grown more bold as time goes on, I'd think no one is calling you Lurch these days," she said. 

Pellegri turns quickly, "Hmm, what's a Lurch?" she asked. 

Strat makes a sound in Rebecca's hands and Sebastian spots something at the end of the next corridor, it appears to be something of a ghost, a ghost of a woman. There's something familiar about the ghost and it seems peaceful enough though it is armed. 

She stands with a bow over her shoulder staring at the trio that makes their way through the corridors.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 23, 2010)

_Strat makes a sound in Rebecca's hands and Sebastian spots something at the end of the next corridor, it appears to be something of a ghost, a ghost of a woman. There's something familiar about the ghost and it seems peaceful enough though it is armed.

She stands with a bow over her shoulder staring at the trio that makes their way through the corridors._

"Oh hallo there" called out the bard.  "Mind telling us where to find the master of this place?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> _Strat makes a sound in Rebecca's hands and Sebastian spots something at the end of the next corridor, it appears to be something of a ghost, a ghost of a woman. There's something familiar about the ghost and it seems peaceful enough though it is armed.
> 
> She stands with a bow over her shoulder staring at the trio that makes their way through the corridors._
> 
> "Oh hallo there" called out the bard.  "Mind telling us where to find the master of this place?"



"I'm not exactly sure Mr. Sebastian," she said "It's a little bit hard for me to come through like this, I can't even move while doing it..." she paused, "Distance is easy, but piercing through time is a much more monumental task, its been a while..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2010)

Kelt wipes his sword on the minotaurs fur, cleaning the blood from the grey blade. He turns to the newcomer, a beautiful girl on a throne.

Earlier today, something like this would've surprised him. But it had been a weird couple of hours.

"Lemme guess." He said, staring at the scythe. "We're in a giant maze full of dead people....and now you come here holding a scythe..." He nodded as if considering something to himself. "If you're death, I'm going to officially freak out."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2010)

"It would seem my reputation proceeds me, though I can't say the same for you...why are you in my maze killing my pets?" asked Death.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2010)

Elena turned slowly and looked at the woman in the throne. She nodded to Kelt and cleaned Nusintia of the minotaur's blood. "I'm truly sorry. We are in a dire situation and our friends are lost somewhere out there. We just fought a demon and his friends so we are a little jumpy"


"Easy there sneaky guy" said Lyn behind him "Freaking out in a extraplanar maze like this might not be the best idea, death or no death in front of you. Also... you my Lady could give us some insight on the reasons your sister has to bring us here. She wants us to fight Amon, it seems... by what means and tools are a mystery to us"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2010)

She narrowed her eyes, "You should mind your tongue, or you might become part of the clientele here in my domain..." Death said. "There's no way you're ordering me around." 

"I'm not as sympathetic as Bella, especially when she drags people into my home and plops them down--" she crossed her legs and recrossed them in the opposite direction, her gaze was lazy and she let the scythe dangle out between her fingers like she was barely holding it. 

"Now, I sense some others, living and mortal here in the maze and it seems two of the not so living are with you," she looked at Saxton and Illiana. 

"Elena, you have actually nearly had an occasion to join us down here as well," a smile spread across her face. Its as if she can see something that's just below the surface there. 

"There is something else, some other presence, its not here in this time but its tearing the veil of time and reaching back--that's immense power though I can't sense its origin."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I'm not exactly sure Mr. Sebastian," she said "It's a little bit hard for me to come through like this, I can't even move while doing it..." she paused, "Distance is easy, but piercing through time is a much more monumental task, its been a while..."



The Cleric face faulted.  He didn't exactly recognize the figure, though he increasingly began to feel a sinking feeling in the pit of his stomach.  "Wait...have we met?"

Rebecca gave the figure an odd look.  "Wait...what's going on here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2010)

"Yes we've met...I suppose its been a long time, or I look like its been a long time," the young woman brushed her hair back away from the side of her face to reveal slightly pointed ears.

"My voice may have changed but my eyes and my accent, well my mother says they're hers..." the girl smiled 

Pellegri pointed, "Brother Sebastian, Bard-Lady...look at the bow..." she pointed to the weapon strapped across the woman's back. 

"Yes I had this when you last saw me! It's me, Holly--or its the me I will be in fifteen years, though time is kind of wonky here so...well look we survived the fire rain but I was told to contact you from the future and given the means to do so by Lady Mayahein, she couldn't come herself...sorry..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2010)

> "Elena, you have actually nearly had an occasion to join us down here as well," a smile spread across her face. Its as if she can see something that's just below the surface there.



Elena held her breath for a second, remembering that time the Bebelith almost got her. "Yes... and I hope I can stay this way for a while longer" she said not taking her eyes off the woman, but still showed respect. "Should we be worried about this power? is it threating the pass of the death?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2010)

"I can hold this place together with my mind, mostly, there seems to be a war though, going on somewhere else," said Death. 

"My sister must be loving this, War...its her domain after all," she said.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2010)

"Then... Could you show us where our friends are?" Elena asked with hope.

"Especially the wizard girl" added Lyn eyeing Dee "...she's out there alone, not in the best emotional state" he explained.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2010)

"No can do," Death said, "You and you're friends aren't really my concern and its hard enough as it is holding this place together with just my mind and powers..."

"You can't be serious!?" Dee said.

"Would you rather me find your friends for you and then this whole place collapses into the void or would you rather hurry and find them yourselves while I save this plane...your choice."


----------



## materpillar (Apr 24, 2010)

_"Now, I sense some others, living and mortal here in the maze and it seems two of the not so living are with you," she looked at Saxton and Illiana._

Iliana let out a little shudder.  She opened her mouth then shut it with quite a bit of force.  A little bit of her had attempted to ask Death for... well death.  Another part of her wasn't responding very kindly towards that attempt.




Luemus had a hard time keeping himself from staring at death. The elf felt like he was meeting a long lost friend, or at least acquaintance. To be honest he'd argue that he'd come in closer contact with Death before, but this situation was a little different.  That earlier girl was war?  Luemus was annoyed he hadn't paid nearly enough attention to her.  These two gals hadn't really ever left Luemus well enough alone.  Although, to be honest, Luemus didn't mind much.

"Hello Death.   It's been a surprisingly long while."  Luemus smirked at her and rubbed the scar under his eye.  "I dare-say you've got another scar for me?  Or should we be moving on since it seems you're a touch occupied?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2010)

Lyn sighed deeply. These "concepts" were quite troublesome. It would take them hours to find Cissy. Sebastian and Rebecca must be ok, he thought. They could kick ass well enough as long as the baddies didn't get too close on them. 

"You said there was a war... Is that what your sister want us to participate? Are they fighting Amon?" Elena asked a little worried.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 24, 2010)

_"Yes we've met...I suppose its been a long time, or I look like its been a long time," the young woman brushed her hair back away from the side of her face to reveal slightly pointed ears.

"My voice may have changed but my eyes and my accent, well my mother says they're hers..." the girl smiled

Pellegri pointed, "Brother Sebastian, Bard-Lady...look at the bow..." she pointed to the weapon strapped across the woman's back.

"Yes I had this when you last saw me! It's me, Holly--or its the me I will be in fifteen years, though time is kind of wonky here so...well look we survived the fire rain but I was told to contact you from the future and given the means to do so by Lady Mayaheine, she couldn't come herself...sorry..."_

The Cleric nodded.  "Suppose so.  You look to have grown up fine.  But I shant ask too much.  If you're here, then something very bad has happened--something sufficient to call for this."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2010)

Death glared at Luemus and then looked to Elena, the suggestion that they could take place in the war made her snicker, "You? In this war...I don't think so---I couldn't see you fighting alongside Solars against forces that match them..." she paused. 

"Amon is just having fun, he'll over exert that fire and blood raining thing and eventually he will have to show some actual power. The wars on the material plane are your problem, the war I spoke of was in the Elsewhere."

*the Others*
Holly nodded, "Yeah, I grew up good, I've no doubt we will meet again though, face to face." She paused, "Oh dear wait...guess I shouldn't say that." With a quick glance around Holly folded her arms. "There's not much time, but I have to pass along the message I was told to tell you, Beware the Silver Rose--that's all I got..." she shrugged, "Yeah I know not much to go on..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 24, 2010)

Sebastian thought about this.  There was a gleam in the Cleric's eye  "Believe me Holly Weohstan I know all about roses, and although I'm no master of topiary, I've pruned a few bushes in my day."

(Read Ginny's epilogue.  It will explain some things about Sebastian and Roses, and also why he almost Flamestrike'd Elena's half-sister. )

"...Is that all?" asked Rebecca.  "Surely there's got to be more than that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2010)

"Well, begging your pardon then we've got things to do that standing about isn't likely to fix."  Kurgan tips his head down slightly to Lady Death and then starts heading on, "I'm sure this won't be the last time we meet."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2010)

"All of you," Kelt muttered, looking at Luemus especially, "are out of your minds. Would it be safe to assume Death won't be sicking any more of her...uh...pets on us? Maybe?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2010)

Elena nodded at Kurgan and then bowed to Death. "We are on our way, but as Kelt here suggested... if you could tell your guardians to stay away from us, we would find our friends quicker and leave this place. We wont bother you any longer" 

Lyn made a small bow too, but kept quiet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2010)

"They attack any non-dead entities they see, that's just what they do and I can't hold this place together and stop them," said Death. She looked at Kurgan and then Kelt, "Being afraid won't make you any more likely to get out of this alive, I assure you." 

*With Sebastian, Rebecca and Viola*
"I don't know these gray roses, but I really can't stay long just yet, doing this takes a toll on me and like I said, its hard to do, but the gods might be out of reach where you are now, so I had to be the one to do it..." Holly said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "They attack any non-dead entities they see, that's just what they do and I can't hold this place together and stop them," said Death. She looked at Kurgan and then Kelt, "Being afraid won't make you any more likely to get out of this alive, I assure you."
> 
> *With Sebastian, Rebecca and Viola*
> "I don't know these gray roses, but I really can't stay long just yet, doing this takes a toll on me and like I said, its hard to do, but the gods might be out of reach where you are now, so I had to be the one to do it..." Holly said.



"Right..." mumbled the Cleric.  "Well, I guess you'd best be off then if that's all.  Give everyone my best--if they, we're still around."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2010)

Lyn and Elena keep moving with Kurgan and Kelt trying to find Cissy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "Right..." mumbled the Cleric.  "Well, I guess you'd best be off then if that's all.  Give everyone my best--if they, we're still around."



Holly smiled, "Will do! And take care of Elena for me," Holly winked and giggled. 



soulnova said:


> Lyn and Elena keep moving with Kurgan and Kelt trying to find Cissy.



The halls seemed to be endless and random in their order, for a while the party came across nothing. No souls, no creatures and everything was silence. Dee sighed, "No map, no directions or magical means to find anyone...does this seem all a little hopeless to you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2010)

Kurgan snorts, "no worse than when a mine hits a shaft to the Underdark.  Better even, Underdark caverns twist above and below as well."  He trudges onward stoically, "besides, there's nothing to do about it but keep on marching.  Unless you were wanting to make camp here with yer sister still out there?  Don't much like the idea of sleeping in a land of the dead at all meself though."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2010)

"Even if I'm tired, I don't think I can sleep anyway" Elena told to Dee and Kurgan "Sebastian and Rebecca can manage on their own. Your sister can't... unless she has some kind of spell to get out of this plane or create a safe area for her to lock herself up that is..."

"I'm sure she would have something like that last one. Just hoping the shock didn't last long and she actually thought of it" said Lyn looking ahead.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 27, 2010)

Presuming Holly had said everything, they said goodbye and would move on.

After a while Rebecca got tired of the silence.  "Don't you know any good songs god-botherer?"  Strat sounded out a chord.  G Major, the guitar was getting restless.  

"I smash the skulls of the undead.  I'm not a choir boy Rebecca."

"Yeah, but surely you ought to know one or two really martial hymns.  You know, something to intimidate the piss out of any necro who thinks he can fuck with Pelor's church."

"But there aren't going to be any Necromancers down here"

"True" the bard agreed.  "But we don't know if the rest are down here, and if they here us singing something like that--they'll know it's us, or someone friendly.  Besides that, there might be a few lost souls in here.  But most importantly Sebastian, this silence is driving me stark raving mad!"

Sebastian thought for a moment.  If she went mad, then he could leave her here and be rid of this annoying bard forever.  But that would be wrong.  Sometimes he hated playing the good man.  It was a pain in the ass.  "Alright then.  I think I know a good one.  Only, you have to belt it out as loudly as you can.  Bring the guitar in on the refrain and we can have a noisy singalong."

Sebastian rolls a perform check, singing the following at the top of his lungs while Rebecca accompanies him with Strat.  It's helluva noisy:  1d20+6
15+6 = 21
_

*Spoiler*:  




Saints of Pelor, stop your dreaming
Can't you see their bare bones gleaming
See the dead hordes' pennants streaming
To this battle field

Saints of Pelor stand ye steady
It can not be ever said ye
For the battle were not ready
Good men never yield

From the hills rebounding
Let this war cry sounding
Summon all at Dawn Lord's call
The mighty foe surrounding

Saints of Pelor on to glory
This will every be your story
Keep these burning words before ye
Good men will not yield


_


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 27, 2010)

"It probably wouldn't hurt to stop." Kelt said, keeping up with the rest of the group. "Either she protected herself somehow, or she ran into one of Death's pets and most likely got eaten." He shrugged. "Not saying we should stop, but either she's dead or has some kind of protection. And if she has protection, it's probably still in effect. She can't have been here long."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 29, 2010)

"I'm sure she is fine."  Heather said then looked at Coia.  "See if you can find her."  She says sending the big wolf off.

"Might work.  His nose might be confused..."  Trajan shrugs then glares at his axe for a moment as he walks with the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2010)

*The Sebastian Group*
As the singing and the sound of the Strat fills the air of the tunnels, three other voices chime in with them from somewhere in the distance. One of them so loud and gruff that it almost drowns out the others. And as Sebastian, Viola and Rebecca turn the corner they enter a large room in the tunnels with a high ceiling like that of a hall. The room is empty except for a small structure made of ice in the center where Cissinei sits with another, older woman. Behind Cissinei is a hulking light blue skinned man who towers above her glacial structure. 

Sebastian recognizes him and his voice as he sings now, as that of Nimbus. The old giant smiled, "Little Cleric friend, Miss Saint John here said you might be along!" 

*The Others
*Dee stared at Kelt as she spoke, "Let's just pretend you didn't just say that," she said. 

Coia can't pick up a smell because Cissinei didn't pass this way. The tunnels seemed to be getting more and more narrow as they progressed along them. Out of nowhere, Death was back with them and she was speaking, "It would seem that you're all a little more important than I first thought. Someone up there seems to want you alive."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

_As the singing and the sound of the Strat fills the air of the tunnels, three other voices chime in with them from somewhere in the distance. One of them so loud and gruff that it almost drowns out the others. And as Sebastian, Viola and Rebecca turn the corner they enter a large room in the tunnels with a high ceiling like that of a hall. The room is empty except for a small structure made of ice in the center where Cissinei sits with another, older woman. Behind Cissinei is a hulking light blue skinned man who towers above her glacial structure.

Sebastian recognizes him and his voice as he sings now, as that of Nimbus. The old giant smiled, "Little Cleric friend, Miss Saint John here said you might be along!"_

Sebastian didn't know quite what to say.  It's difficult trying to explain to a dead person exactly how awful you felt about dispelling the enchantment that had kept them from being murdererd.  ".../Errr..."

"Seems a cat's got his tongue" commented the bard, Strat's chords gradually dying away.  "And the god-botherer was a regular songbird not ten minutes ago.  Hallo Cissinei.  Seems you aren't dead yet."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2010)

Cissinei nodded, "Gran protected me," she said, "Or rather she kept me company and then Nimbus just came along like he sensed me here or something." 

The woman next to Cissinei did bare a resemblance to both the little Wizard and Deirdre. She said nothing though. 

Nimbus sighed, "I suppose you feel bad about what happened?" asked the giant, "Don't, I was glad to go to my grave knowing that those children and that nice girl from the town were safe..." he said. "I had lived far too long anyway."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2010)

"Wait... for who? War? Or other gods?" Lyn was perplexed at the sudden appearance of Death. 

"Is there somewhere we should go in special?" Elena asked looking at the narrowing tunnels.


----------



## materpillar (Apr 30, 2010)

_Out of nowhere, Death was back with them and she was speaking, "It would seem that you're all a little more important than I first thought. Someone up there seems to want you alive."_

Luemus looked rather cross at Death's re-appearance. There were giant dragons, demi-gods, gods and plane controlling concepts.  He was clearly outmatched at every turn by everyone, and he being dragged around completely against his will by an unknown agent.  The elf wanted nothing more than to make something explode in a really big explosion.

"Oh hello again. I suppose that means you're actually going to help us in some way this time?  Or am I just going to be ignored again?"  

Somewhere in the back of his mind Luemus felt like he might be tempting fate a bit too much.  However, his thoughts quickly rolled on and then the elf snickered softly. 'Someone up there wants you alive.'  As in she didn't.  She was almost as much of a prick as he was. Luemus smirked slightly, how quaint.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei nodded, "Gran protected me," she said, "Or rather she kept me company and then Nimbus just came along like he sensed me here or something."
> 
> The woman next to Cissinei did bare a resemblance to both the little Wizard and Deirdre. She said nothing though.
> 
> Nimbus sighed, "I suppose you feel bad about what happened?" asked the giant, "Don't, I was glad to go to my grave knowing that those children and that nice girl from the town were safe..." he said. "I had lived far too long anyway."



Sebastian looked downcast.  "Never really even met you in person.  You look much better when you're not a corpse anyways.  I still murdered you."  He looked around.  "I suppose it's all immaterial now.  I'd best let it go, even though some have said a perpetually guilty conscience the mark of a good creature." 

Rebecca looked about.  "You know, death's probably one of those things that looks a lot worse the farther away it is.  Anyhow Mr. Nimbus...you wouldn't have happened to see the master of this maze anywhere would you?  We, and this gel here" she gave Viola a quick friendly hug (or as much a hug one could give a slightly incorporeal being), happen to be looking for him, her, or it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "Wait... for who? War? Or other gods?" Lyn was perplexed at the sudden appearance of Death.
> 
> "Is there somewhere we should go in special?" Elena asked looking at the narrowing tunnels.





materpillar said:


> _Out of nowhere, Death was back with them and she was speaking, "It would seem that you're all a little more important than I first thought. Someone up there seems to want you alive."_
> 
> Luemus looked rather cross at Death's re-appearance. There were giant dragons, demi-gods, gods and plane controlling concepts.  He was clearly outmatched at every turn by everyone, and he being dragged around completely against his will by an unknown agent.  The elf wanted nothing more than to make something explode in a really big explosion.
> 
> ...



"Can't be bothered to help you," Death said, "And we're not gods, we're no where near as stuffy as that lot. 

"But I can tell you, the way out is always just ahead, you just haven't bothered to see it..." said Death. "Look closely...or don't actually."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian looked downcast.  "Never really even met you in person.  You look much better when you're not a corpse anyways.  I still murdered you."  He looked around.  "I suppose it's all immaterial now.  I'd best let it go, even though some have said a perpetually guilty conscience the mark of a good creature."
> 
> Rebecca looked about.  "You know, death's probably one of those things that looks a lot worse the farther away it is.  Anyhow Mr. Nimbus...you wouldn't have happened to see the master of this maze anywhere would you?  We, and this gel here" she gave Viola a quick friendly hug (or as much a hug one could give a slightly incorporeal being), happen to be looking for him, her, or it."



Nimbus thought for a moment, "The master of the maze? You mean Death?" he said. "She comes and goes as she pleases." 

He turned to Sebastian, "You didn't kill me, the fool who struck me down did, you basically set me free from the confines of that life...with those children gone, even if I died in battle I could die at peace."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Can't be bothered to help you," Death said, "And we're not gods, we're no where near as stuffy as that lot.
> 
> "But I can tell you, the way out is always just ahead, you just haven't bothered to see it..." said Death. "Look closely...or don't actually."



"So...that's it?" Kelt asked, frowning. "We just...go? What's on the other side, exactly?" He didn't like this. If this "someone" who wanted them alive was able to force, or at least convince Death to let them just walk free..then that someone was a scary person.


----------



## materpillar (May 2, 2010)

_"Can't be bothered to help you... But I can tell you, the way out is always just ahead, you just haven't bothered to see it..." said Death. "Look closely...or don't actually."_

It appeared as though Death wanted to continued her endless quest to amuse Luemus.  She flat out denied his request for help.  Half a second later she gave the party information that would probably end up being vital to their escape.  Apparently vital information wasn't helpful.

Well actually it wasn't much help to Luemus.  He didn't have the faintest idea what she meant, mainly because his brain was quite tired, and up at 3:00AM the weekend before exams.  He didn't expect to be much help over the next week.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2010)

Death placed her hands on her hips, "I can't do it for you, now just figure it out. It's shocking that mortals are so ready to miss what's right there and at the same time they just let something they want so badly hide in plain sight."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 2, 2010)

_
He turned to Sebastian, "You didn't kill me, the fool who struck me down did, you basically set me free from the confines of that life...with those children gone, even if I died in battle I could die at peace."_

"...Yes...I suppose so..." replied the Cleric.  His voice was nearly a mumble.  It was really quite odd to be told by the person whose death you had felt absolutely awful about for weeks, that you weren't to feel bad about it.

"Oh come off it you silly man.  The giant says you didn't kill him.  Therefore you didn't!"  Rebbecca looked to Nimbus.  "I don't think I've met you, but this stick-in-the-mud of a cleric has been far too mopey lately.  I kid you not, he was whining about being given a task by Mayaheine of all demigods."

"And what would you know of the weight of that?!" snapped Sebastian.  He was nearly red in the face, and looked just about ready to punch the bard in the mouth.  "Do not presume to lecture me about the weight of such things.  What you know of them couldn't be written on the head of a pin, you irreligious bag!"

The bard shut up.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2010)

"So, the way she put it...do we follow a light at the end of the tunnel? or should we walk ahead with our eyes shut?"  Lyn looked around rather confused.

"I have an idea... not sure if it will work though..." She'll try to -will- a way to find the others. If this place is willed and controlled by Death, maybe she can tap a door... who knows? She closes her eyes and visualize Sebastian, as she is more familiar with the cleric than with Cissy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> _
> He turned to Sebastian, "You didn't kill me, the fool who struck me down did, you basically set me free from the confines of that life...with those children gone, even if I died in battle I could die at peace."_
> 
> "...Yes...I suppose so..." replied the Cleric.  His voice was nearly a mumble.  It was really quite odd to be told by the person whose death you had felt absolutely awful about for weeks, that you weren't to feel bad about it.
> ...



Viola seemed a little shocked as did CIssinei, Pellegri was all together distracted. Finally the giant spoke, "You actually need to to shape up there Cleric, it would seem you're not dead yet and it would be good if you stayed alive if there's work to do for the god," NImbus said. 

Cissinei nodded, "I guess there's still a lot to do, but we don't know the way out of here or back to the others, we wouldn't be much of a fighting force with just a bard, wizard and cleric--we're more than crippled like this." 



soulnova said:


> "So, the way she put it...do we follow a light at the end of the tunnel? or should we walk ahead with our eyes shut?"  Lyn looked around rather confused.
> 
> "I have an idea... not sure if it will work though..." She'll try to -will- a way to find the others. If this place is willed and controlled by Death, maybe she can tap a door... who knows? She closes her eyes and visualize Sebastian, as she is more familiar with the cleric than with Cissy.



Death shook her head, "You all are so daft!" she said. "Humans are so helpless--look there, in the corner of your eye," she pointed.


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2010)

Elena blushed bright red. "Oh....Erh... ehem... ok... thank you very much"  she whispered rather nervous. 

Lyn covered his mouth trying not to laugh at Elena's display. "Ok, let me try it" he will look to where Death pointed with the corner of his eyes. "Uhm..." ¬_¬


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2010)

Death slapped her hand to her face, "It's not _right there_, its *right there.*" She walked around in front of everyone. "It's in the corner of your eye, its in the place you always see but can never quite look, that's why it is so hard to find."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2010)

"Yes, because that's so helpful." Kelt muttered under his breath, rubbing his temple for a second. Finally he looked up. "Alright then. Like this?" He began to walk at an angle, slightly backwards and to the right. He didn't turn his head, not wanting the exit to - apparently - change position on him. "Or should I do something else equally ridiculous?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

"Once you acknowledge it as there, it's there for you. It's where you need to be next. If you don't find it then you're just going to wander this place till the end of time or until my sister decides to come back and pluck you out of here," Death said. 

"It won't always be the exit right away, but it will lead to it," she added.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2010)

"I feel so silly" Lyn mumbled under his breath following Kelt by the side. "We are walking like crabs"

"Just... do it" Elena said walking next to them too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

Death shook her head, "Once you acknowledge the door...it stays put and you can pass through. It's magic, its not a crab test of some sort," she said.

"Well its a bloody stupid fucking rule," Dee said, "Maybe you should have a riddle or way our good side against our bad--a maze is no way to spend eternity." 

"I helped you, what are you still bitching about?" Death said.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2010)

Elena wasn't on the mood of discussing with Death. She just wanted to find Sebastian and the others and get the hell out of this maze. Yes, this was just a little too much frustrating. "Alright the door is -here-...we just need to pass through it" -Is there, is there- she kept repeating in her mind as she walked towards it. 

Lyn was losing his patience but was still quiet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

Passing through the doorway seemed to lead into another hall, one that didn't seem to make sense as it seemed to be headed back the way they came. But the hallway did seem to be new and not any of the ones they had come through. 

"This is--brilliant," Dee said. "How does it work?"

When she looked back Death was gone.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2010)

"Well, at least we are -somewhere-" Lyn looks around rather relieved Death is no longer in sight. He takes Maggie out to help him look around this hall.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

Dee immediately turned, "Doorway's here!" she said, "Remember she said its always there--in the corner of your eye." 

Following this pattern the group makes their way toward -something-.

It's not long before they emerge in a larger room with a high ceiling and the sound of voices can be heard ahead.


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2010)

Elena has Nusintia already in her hand. "Do you hear that?" she asks behind her. 

"Let me check..." said Lyn sending Maggie ahead to investigate.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

When Maggie goes ahead to investigate she finds Sebastian, Nimbus and the others talking.


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2010)

Maggie squeals happily seeing the others. She will approach Sebastian and the others drawing their attention. 

Lyn smiles at the group. "You are going to like this" he said to Dee and Elena motioning the rest to move ahead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Cissinei smiled at Maggie.

But Nimbus looked at Elena, "I'm sorry I can't continue on with you," he said. 

It took Dee a moment but she noticed the woman Cissinei was with, she grimaced and squinted trying to make sure she was seeing things right, "Gran? Gran is that you?" she ran over and hugged the older woman. "Are you okay?" 

She nodded, "Of course child, its good to see you're still looking out for this one. But I'm afraid that the giant is right, when we go through the next corridor our paths will diverge and that will be the last we see of one another."

"Yeah, I figured as much," Dee said.

"But, your sister spent a great deal of time telling me about the things you've done, and I have to say I'm proud of my Grand Daughters, both of them." 

Nimbus looked at the group, "It seems that you've swapped out some members since I last saw you--but its good to see that this group still exists."


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2010)

Elena went forward and looked quite relieved. "Thank god you are safe" she said sheathing Nusintia. She walked quickly towards the trio. "We were worried sick about you"

Maggie gave a small bow to Cissie but she hurried back to Lyn's feet, just to climb again up to his shoulder. Lyn followed Elena a little far back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Cissinei pointed, "Lyn has those beads...they're magic he could have just warped to me..." she said holding up her set. 

Dee shot Lyn a glance and just shook her head. 

Viola who had as of yet to said anything looked at Sebastian and then the others, "These people are...your friends?" she asked quietly. "I guess its nice to meet them all--you seem to have done well for yourself."


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2010)

Lyn blinked and put his hand in his left pocket taking out the calling beads. 

((This calls for this image))


Elena noticed the other ghosts. She recognized Nimbus immediately. "Is nice to see you again Nimbus... We are very sorry for what happened back in the cave. I didn't know you very well but... you were doing good deeds, that's enough in my book" she said offering a warm smile to the giant.

The older woman seemed to be Dee's grandmother so she also greet her with a nod. The third one, Elena wasn't so sure, but the younger one knew Sebastian.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Nimbus nodded at Elena, "Not a problem, what's meant to be will be. Though I think that the events that brought miss Viola to us aren't meant to have happened. This demon must be stopped." 

Cissinei piped up, "Oh everyone, this is Sebastian's little sister, Viola!"


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2010)

"It must be stop-...what?" Elena turned around to Cissy, then to Viola. "I... Did you... did you get caught in the fire rain?" she asked frowning very concerned. 

Lyn gave a disapproving look. "His sister is dead, I don't think that's a reason to cheer Cissy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Viola nodded at Elena.

"She's not been dead that long, we can just walk her out of here," Cissinei said. "So its not like she's stuck here."


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2010)

Lyn shook his head. "That doesn't change the fact that she's -dea... wait what?"

"What do you mean she's not stuck here? How can that be possible without divine intervention?..." Elena asked Cissi and Sebastian.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Lyn shook his head. "That doesn't change the fact that she's -dea... wait what?"
> 
> "What do you mean she's not stuck here? How can that be possible without divine intervention?..." Elena asked Cissi and Sebastian.


Saxton nodded, "There's a hole in the afterlife, things can pass freely between the two sides. If we are looking for that hole, we should be able to pass through it in theory. Though the Mistress is the expert on the Dead, or was." 

Cissinei smiled, "You were the only person I ever pulled back from beyond the veil."

Nimbus nodded, "Truthfully, the end of this long life is what I wanted, my desire is to stay here."

Grandma Saint John rubbed Cissinei's head, "And seeing my darling girls again was enough for me." 

"Have mum and dad shown up?" asked Dee.

"They're not here," she answered, "They should be still alive."


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2010)

Lyn paled.  "We have to close it. Are you sure old dead people, -no offense-, wont be able to cross that hole?"

Elena gulped at the prospect of seeing old enemies reviving thanks to this hole.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2010)

"I don't think you understand, you can't close it...the woman who runs this place is more magic than we could muster if everyone in this group was a caster..." Cissinei said. "If she can barely hold this place together and is unable to close it what makes you think we would have better luck?"


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2010)

"But, how is she supposed to cross over if she doesn't have a body? You know, like every other spell I know of requires a part of the deceased to do be brought back, unless we are talking about the big fishes, that is" Lyn crossed his arms rather confused.

Elena didn't know about the details of all this matter of living and magic. She knew Sebastian could be capable of such deeds, but she was really shocked to know this kind of "holes" existed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2010)

Cissinei took her hand and pushed Viola, much to the girl's shock, "Looks like she's tangible to me," she said. "I can't speculate to how it works, but if she's not see through like some of the others and we can," she pushed her again, "touch her, its worth a try."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 8, 2010)

_Viola who had as of yet to said anything looked at Sebastian and then the others, "These people are...your friends?" she asked quietly. "I guess its nice to meet them all--you seem to have done well for yourself."_

"Hey!" protested Rebecca.  "Don't count me in there."

Sebastian gave the bard a dirty look.  "Gladly.  I'd rather die horribly than call you a friend.  But yes, these are friends of mine, for the most part.  Dee and Elena I've known since Elfenlied"

_"I don't think you understand, you can't close it...the woman who runs this place is more magic than we could muster if everyone in this group was a caster..." Cissinei said. "If she can barely hold this place together and is unable to close it what makes you think we would have better luck?" _

"A hole..." mused the Cleric.  "Maybe that has something to do with the pools we found in the Elven forest.  As it stands, a dimensional anchor cast from the side of the living might be able to close the hole.  It's a bit funny, but that's exactly the spell we went to that Elven city to get components for.  I had wanted to ward the airship against portal storms.  

Fat lot of good that'd do us now, but I kept the components for the anchoring ritual handy.  As for my dear sister, I'd surmise she hasn't been dead long enough for her spirit to come in tune with this place.  We -might- be able to use her to find the hole--or make our own gateway via a ritual intended for the raising of the dead.  Alternatively, if I could find the right sort of fork, we might try a plane shift."


----------



## materpillar (May 9, 2010)

Luemus was a touch on the bored side.  He didn't have any stake in these nice little reunions.  In fact, come to think of it he didn't really have any connections to anyone outside the party. Luemus was a little saddened that the number of people he really that knew in all the planes was countable on one hand.  Quality over quantity.  Chock up another reason for becoming an all powerful being.

Luemus glanced over at Sebastain, and resisted smacking him upside the head for his comment. "Any idea where we'll come out when we slip through this hole in the plane?"


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2010)

"I rather just cross the portal..." said Lyn shaking his head. "It would be way cheaper than spending all the ritual components and we might need them in the future. If Death and Cissy say we can cross, then that's fine by me"

Elena nodded at Luemus. "I guess we should be able to find the hole following the hallway in the corner of our eyes... it took us right where we needed" she suggested.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2010)

"Death told me we can cross, though where is the girl who brought us here?" Cissinei asked. She walked toward the center of the group, "So you just look in the corner of your eye, how does that work?" 

Dee shrugged, "Elena's right, it does," she paused, "But when we pass that portal out, then what? Where will come out." 

"Maybe the tear works like the halls here, or like they seemed to work for you, we will be where we need to," Cissinei said.


----------



## materpillar (May 11, 2010)

Luemus shot Cissinei a questioning glance.  "Where do we need to be?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2010)

"We were headed for Woglinde before the fire rain, if its still there it would be helpful to get back to that, wouldn't it?" she asked.


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2010)

"I guess we can all can agree Woglinde is a good place to go" Elena nodded. 

"Yeah, I wouldn't like to find some more of those demons... We need to find a place to rest once we get out... I -falling-" said Lyn rather tired now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

The group continued on bidding farewell to the friends they had met who had passed on and headed for the tunnel that they were meant to follow. Viola came along with them and after a long walk they finally came to the gateway between worlds. On the otherside was a howling blackness that seemed to stretch on forever. 

"Is this safe?" asked Dee. 

Out of nowhere Death sighed, "No, probably not but its the only way you're getting back--crossing the space between planes should be nearly instantaneous."


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2010)

"Should we hold hands or something?" asked Lyn, still with his eyes fixated into the blackness.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

Death shrugged, "Do what ever you want, but once you're in there, you're in there..." 

She paused, "Wait, how many of you was there before?" she asked. "There's one extra now...right _there_." She pointed at Viola. 

Viola swallowed hard, "I...was already here."

"I have to have balance, if another goes, one of you has to stay in her place..." Death said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2010)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan shivered slightly at Death's mandate.  This place was strange enough without such temptations.  The dead should rest with their gods, if they've earned such a place.  Not wander aimlessly in mazes.  Regardless, he had battles yet to fight, he'd give the Pelorite a moment to say his goodbyes then they needed to head off.

*Garag*
Garag did his best to conceal his impatience.  This place had an odd feeling about it, like something waited creeping up on him only there was nothing to see when he turned.  It made him restless, the sooner they were out of here the better.


----------



## materpillar (May 15, 2010)

*Luemus*
Luemus could see the logic behind Death's statement.  Maintaining balance.  This whole place was falling apart, best not to do anything to aggravate it.  That didn't mean he cared came remotely close to volunteering himself.

*Iliana*
The mummy stepped forward slightly.  "I'll stay.  I don't feel I have any stake in the mortal world anymore so I was thinking about staying anyway."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 16, 2010)

Sebastian looked to Iliana.  "...Really you'd like to stay--undead here forever?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2010)

"You're the mummy?" asked Death with a sigh, "Really makes things odd that a Pelorite would travel with a mummy," she added.

"There's no need for anyone to stay here," Dee said. "Your world, your rules--now you need to change them," she walked over and took Viola by the hand. "What's to stop us from walking out of that hole right this second?" 

She started to pull Viola toward the rip and Death appeared at their side, "You lot are trying my patience, it would be wise to stop this--NOW!."


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2010)

Elena put a hand in Dee's shoulder and apologized to Death. "Of course, we'll stop it." she turned to Dee "C'mon Dee... this is not the place or the time at all to make -her- angry... If with time, Iliana can be attuned to this place... maybe she would be able to _go on_"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

Dee glared at Elena and then fell silent, dropping Viola's hand. 

Death walked back to the center of the group, "I can't go bending the rules--even I have rules that need to be followed and this place is all just a part of that." 

"We understand," Cissinei said, "If someone else were to stay behind wouldn't that be ample in the eyes of balance?" she asked.

"Yes," Death said, "It would actually work, if someone were willing to stay."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 17, 2010)

"You're the mummy?" asked Death with a sigh, "Really makes things odd that a Pelorite would travel with a mummy," she added.

Sebastian sighed.  "You know.  It is odd, but it was a special request from the Lady Mayaheine herself.  What good gods would I be serving if they were to leave Iliana in such a state for all time?  If Iliana wants to stay...then she ought to stay.  Although, I think with a bit of preparation, I could burn away the undead body and let her spirit pass on."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2010)

"Wait, does a mummy staying even count?" Kelt asked, scratching the back of his head. "I mean, if somebody leaves here...and comes alive, I suppose...then we'd need someone to stay here and um, count as dead. I think." Honestly all of this was out of his league. It would be much simpler if there was a monster to slay. "But Iliana isn't alive in the first place...so...."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

"This gent's right, I don't think I want to take your Mummy trade, you're going to have to sweeten the deal," Death glanced around. "As in I don't really want that one, if she's got a bit to do with the gods I can't have them angered at me." 

Her eyes fell on Garag, "But it seems someone has a bit of the taint on them--you should have lost this battle, long, long ago."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2010)

Garag snorts and bars his teeth, "I may not get to choose which fights I take, but it's always been mine to decide how to fight and for how long.  Why should I stop now and give up here?  'Death' you may be, but you've got no claim on me.  Any obligations I have are to others."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

She smiled, "True, I have no claim on you. But there are those out there who do and you're obligations to these travelers might be putting them in danger," Death said. 

"Remember, one is only so lucky for so long. Death is just another part of life and there's always the Elysian Fields to look forward to," she added.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2010)

"Is that what you offer me, a peaceful death?"  Garag snorts again before continuing, "I have no intention of dieing yet."  He pauses and glances at the others dismissively, "besides my life is spoken for, and my death as well.  There will be little peace in either."  His voice held a hint of amusement but no regret.

He turned to Dee, "Captain Deirdre, if you want to take this spirit with us, order one of your subordinates to stay behind.  But let's be gone from here, this place makes my skin crawl."


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2010)

Lyn sighed more feed up than worried by now. “Garag, Dee is once again captain of a missing ship. Non of us is a subordinate of hers, we all are at least some kind of comrades and friends… so I really doubt Dee has a say in the matter of who stays and who comes with us” he gave her a quick look and crossed his arms “Sadly, we have to keep going… Most of us still have evil doers to kill and business to take care of. I’m sure we could work something out to bring her back by more conventional means...  Don't you think so, Sebastian?”

Elena bit her lower lip. She had previously took one big decision like this before, besides she was Sebastian’s sister. But with Amon running amok in the realm of the living, staying to help Viola wasn’t going to stop him. She waited to see what Sebastian had to say on the matter.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2010)

"Ship or no Captain Deirdre gives the orders here."  Garag's voice held a touch of derisiveness as he spoke, "you may all think you are more than mercenaries but at the end of the day you are fighting for things you value.  And you go where Captain Deirdre says, so that makes you under her employ whether you acknowledge that or not."


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2010)

Lyn burst out laughing. "We go where she says because she happens to have the vehicles most of the time... I might have to find something to myself when we go back to the land of the living"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2010)

"I don't really have a say so over what happens with all of them, but I can say this, I refuse to leave this girl behind without at least some kind of a struggle over her," Dee said. "The way she died is quite unfair in the scheme of things, are you that starved for souls?"

"Not starved, I just like what's mine," Death said, "And I've got a realm to run and if I let you walk out with all of my dead...where would the fairness in that be?"


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2010)

"Why?" Lyn spurned suddenly at Dee "Why should we bring her back to a world that is being destroyed by a Devil? So she can die again a painful death? -No offense intended" he hurried to add  to Death. "Dee, you are asking us to give up our lives for her and we didn't even knew she existed until now, unless YOU want to take her place, asking us that is out of your mind... There are thousands if not hundreds of thousands innocents that died in this incident, what about them? We can't bring them back. I'm pretty sure she will be better at Pelor's place for the moment"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2010)

"I didn't ask anyone to give up their lives...you're just accusing me of something I've not even suggested," Dee said. "And honestly Lyn, I just think you're being unnecessarily cold now."


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2010)

"No, you heard Death from the very start. Someone needs to stay behind... one of our SOULS needs to stay here. That's pretty much to give up your life without a fight" he frowned. "I'm not cold, _Captain_. I'm all in for helping Sebastian to bring her back once the world isn't being destroyed by some sentient incendiary cloud"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

"I agree with Lyn," Kelt said, "resurrecting your loved one is all well and good, but it isn't fair to put people on the spot like this. Nobody _wants_ to die, or else we'd all be dead already. No offense to Sebastian's...his whatever, but she had her chance. Let's just say our goodbyes and move on."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2010)

Death smiled, "I offered you a quick way out, but it caused you to turn on others within the group. A painless death would be more generous than you lot will eventually get with the life you live. And you choose to abandon this sweet girl; the same way you abandoned your family, Lyn; and you your people Kurgan; and you your crew Dee--you've all abandoned someone and here we are again at a juncture and some of you just want to walk out and leave this girl behind..." 

Saxton looked to Cissinei and then at Death, *"I shall stay, if Mistress Cissinei would allow..." *

"Your after-life is your own to do with as you please," Cissinei said. 

Viola was silent before this but she piped up, _"No one has to stay behind for me," _her voice was very nervous.

*"It's okay really,"* Saxton smiled,* "You know its funny because my first meeting with Sebastian was him trying to turn me. But that doesn't matter because we can give this young girl a new lease on life." 
*
Death clapped, "Look at this, the one whom you've all been uneasy about--save Cissinei, turns out to be more of a hero than the whole lot of you. This is entertainment at its best," she said. "Honestly its more fun than sex watching you all bicker like this."

*"I had no intention of being a hero I just..." *Saxton started. 

Death yawned to cut him off, "Don't want to hear it really, what you did is already leaps and bounds above what the gods expected of you," she said. "But in reality I can't hold any of you here or kill any of you right off, so if you just walked out like Dee said I would have been forced to let you go because your destinies are too important for me to hold back...though you could have offered to stay." 

Cissinei rushed forward and slapped Death across the face, "You insufferable bitch!" 

"I don't think in all my years _that's_ happened," Death was shocked but not angry it seems. "And what I did was offer you an easy way out--before its said and done you're all going to suffer _*so *_much. I offered you mercy and you refused and if you think your world was burning before...you haven't seen anything...."

Death was gone and in less than the space of time it would take to blink, they were standing on the bridge of the airship overlooking a city out the window.

Viola seemed afraid, _"What does that mean? Where are we?" _


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2010)

> And you choose to abandon this sweet girl; the same way you abandoned your family, Lyn;



"It was the best for both parts. They would be overall safe with one less mouth to feed and I would be out there stopping the evil doers from destroying the world. I never-" 



> Cissinei rushed forward and slapped Death across the face, "You insufferable bitch!"



"-Oh-MY-GODDESS, what have you done AGAIN?" Lyn exclaimed full of shock as Cissy slapped Death. 

Elena almost jumped 10 feet behind fearing some kind of undead power to engulf them any second now. 




> Death was gone and in less than the space of time it would take to blink, they were standing on the bridge of the airship overlooking a city out the window.
> 
> Viola seemed afraid, "What does that mean? Where are we?"



"Do you want our souls to suffer for all eternity!?" he circled the girl rather stressed "Who do you think you are!? We are an insignificant insect compared to Death and YOU.SLAPPED.HER" he seemed in the verge of snapping again. Luckly for the party, this time he was out of fireballs.  "Is no matter if they toy with us. That's what they do! You can play along with their game or not, but you CANT DO THAT. For fuck sake!"

Elena was mostly just pale... she moved to check on Viola and left Lyn and Cissi behind to rant... She agreed a little with Lyn in this last outburst and she would give him the space to vent. "It means death was better than what are we going to face. We are on the ship... and somehow is not burnt too"  she tried to see from the window. "Is this Woglinde?" she asked to no one on particular.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

Kelt couldn't help it.

He started laughing.

"Calm down pretty boy." He said to Lyn, grinning from ear to ear. "You are talking to the woman who just slapped Death across the face. If she could so that to one of the fundamental forces of the universe, I shiver thinking what she would do to you."


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2010)

"No, no... you don't understand Kelt" he waved away "Death has us by the balls, because if we die we'll go to her clutches and she only knows the ways she can torture us there. You don't know how bad can that turn out... I watched more than a couple of souls bound by demigod and it.wasn't.funny.  You can keep laughing, after all..." he turned again to Cissi "...you are the one who will have to face her back. I don't believe you can amend that sort of things with a simply _'I'm sorry'_"


----------



## materpillar (May 20, 2010)

Luemus mostly ignored Death's monologue.  Once fate and gods were brought into the picture he decided he didn't care.  They could push him around like a pawn now, but eventually he'd find a way to push back.

Then Cissinei took a step forward and gave Death a piece of her mind.  It was like she did exactly what the elf wanted to do (a fair bit less extreme to be fair) to all these omnipotent beings.  Luemus looked like he got smacked too.  His jaw worked furiously for several seconds, after a few seconds the elf realized what he looked like and wiped the absurd look of his face.  He let Lyn flutter around her for a few seconds then voiced his own opinion.

"Cissinei... that was _awesome_."

It looked like Luemus wanted to go on and on about how much he approved, but he was quite at a loss for words.

Luemus turned towards Lyn.  "Death... torture us?  That doesn't sound like her style.  Besides she didn't seem to care much."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

"Correct me if I'm wrong, but Death didn't sound angry." Kelt said. "My guess is it was actually kind of refreshing to have someone stand up to her like that. An eternity at of the metaphysical food chain must get pretty boring, huh? I'll bet Death admires someone with a little fire." he shrugged. "Or, Lyn could be right, and you could spend the rest of your afterlife being tortured in ways nobody can ever imagine. Either way, I'll bet it felt pretty damn good."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 20, 2010)

"I don't care what kind of powerful personification she was, no one's talking to me like that..." Cissinei said. "And she didn't seem to be mad, even she knew what she was doing wasn't funny or right--plus I don't plan to die soon." 

The crew of the ship was still in place, as was all that the group left behind. The sky was clear and below them the mysterious city was tarnished with burn marks here and there but still stood. 

Dee walked over to the helm, her hat was still propped up on it. "Ah, there we are," she smiled slipping it back on. "I'm not sure what this place is...should we have a look see?"


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2010)

"We should ask what happened to the ship while we were gone" Elena murmured under her breath.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "We should ask what happened to the ship while we were gone" Elena murmured under her breath.


The crew basically seemed as confused as them, one of them stepped forward to answer her, "You know, we're not sure. Captain Edith seemed to just know where you were after we sprung her from jail."


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2010)

Elena smiled widely. "Is she around here?" she asked in a cheerful tone. Finally some good news!

Lyn drop the deal with death. He would have to make some kind of favor for her later, he was sure of it. For the moment he needed space from Cissy... that many acts in "one day" were just too much for him. He will find himself a small room and close the door.... just to come out a second later and cast a cantrip in the door. It said _'please, knock first'_. He nodded looking at the message and went back in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2010)

The crew member shrugged, "She's probably in her quarters," he said. 

Dee gripped the steering part of the helm and looked out the front of the ship, "It feels good to be back," she said softly. 

Cissinei sighed, "Yeah, it does feel like home--we were away for too long."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 21, 2010)

After Cissinei had slapped death, Sebastian had entered a state of shock.  Did she just?  Yes.  She had.  

Rebecca had been writing down the salacious details as fast as her hand could move.  Later she would go look for Cissinei on the ship.  "You know..." she began.  "...slapping -that- woman like you did.  There's a song in that.  Hell, Strat thinks there's a whole slew of them."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2010)

Cissinei seems nervous at the prospect of talking to Rebecca about it, she averts her eyes and messes with her finger in an almost little girlish manner, "I really don't think it was as much as it seems looking back on it," she said. "The whole matter was kind of a spur of the moment thing," Cissinei said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 21, 2010)

The bard shrugged, picking up on the nervousness.  "Spur of the moment shit's some of the best stuff--least I've always thought so. You can't really tell anything about what people do, or how far they're willing to go, until they're put on stage..."  Her voice trailed off for a moment, then Rebecca continued: "One of the greatest bards who ever lived once said something to the effect that the whole world's a stage, and we're just all actors."

She gave the wizard a smile.  "On that note, you telling off Death like that, is easily worth a standing ovation.  You slapped someone whom most warriors since the beginning of time can only boast of facing.  Bravo Cissinei St. John.  Bravo."

A crashing chord came from the Stratocaster.  Apparently the guitar thought Cissinei had been quite hardcore too.  In its mind it pored over names for songs.  _Don't Fear the Reaper?  Nah.  Too cliche.  Sounds like something a cult of sea-god worshipers would sing.  Bitch Slap the Reaper?  Ah, that's better_


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2010)

Elena nodded at the crew member.  Sebastian still looked a little shocked with all the Death-slapping issue. "While I'm still a worried about it there's nothing we can do now and, hey, at least you didn't rant like Lyn did... Are you going to stay with Viola for a while?" she asked patting him in the shoulder. "I guess you two need to catch up"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The bard shrugged, picking up on the nervousness.  "Spur of the moment shit's some of the best stuff--least I've always thought so. You can't really tell anything about what people do, or how far they're willing to go, until they're put on stage..."  Her voice trailed off for a moment, then Rebecca continued: "One of the greatest bards who ever lived once said something to the effect that the whole world's a stage, and we're just all actors."
> 
> She gave the wizard a smile.  "On that note, you telling off Death like that, is easily worth a standing ovation.  You slapped someone whom most warriors since the beginning of time can only boast of facing.  Bravo Cissinei St. John.  Bravo."
> 
> A crashing chord came from the Stratocaster.  Apparently the guitar thought Cissinei had been quite hardcore too.  In its mind it pored over names for songs.  _Don't Fear the Reaper?  Nah.  Too cliche.  Sounds like something a cult of sea-god worshipers would sing.  Bitch Slap the Reaper?  Ah, that's better_



Cissinei shrugged, her face reddening slightly, "I'm not really sure what to say besides thanks," she held her hands down into her lap nervously."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2010)

"What I really want to know," Kelt said, "is who wants us alive. I mean, you don't get much higher than Death. If someone...or something that high up has a plan for us, then things are probably going to get real bad, real fast."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2010)

"Some of us are chosen by gods," Kurgan said gruffly.  "Death, as powerful as she may be, is not a god.  She said so herself.  Likely as not she answers to them.  Some of them at least."  Kurgan shrugs and walks towards the door.  "I'm going to catch some shuteye, I'd suggest most of you do the same.  We've had a long night and likely will be fighting again soon."

He heads back below decks and plops down in his armor on his old cot.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 22, 2010)

Earlier...

Having briefly forgotten himself, Sebastian went to speak with Viola about the events of the day/week/whatever was going on.  "...It's all rather confusing really.  And then Dee's sister slapped the anthromorphic personification of Death."  He sighed.  "This holy warrior stuff Viola, even though I've met a goddess, it's draining.  I think we're somewhere over Woglinde, in an airship.  And then there were the beasts, and the demon...it gets to be a bit much."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2010)

Cissinei rubbed a hand back through her hair, "I'm just going to find some place to go lay too," she said. "I've got a lot to get sorted..." She headed back into the ship and up to Madeleine's old room and slept there in the bed next to Poe. No matter what she did, she was too hot. Her body seemed maladjusted to being like this and when she finally got to sleep it was from the sheer overwhelming tiredness more than her own efforts. 

The helm beckoned to Dee, but she was too tired for it. At the edge of the bridge there were some long benches and she found a pillow and slept on them where she could keep and eye on her ship this time.



The Space Cowboy said:


> Earlier...
> 
> Having briefly forgotten himself, Sebastian went to speak with Viola about the events of the day/week/whatever was going on.  "...It's all rather confusing really.  And then Dee's sister slapped the anthromorphic personification of Death."  He sighed.  "This holy warrior stuff Viola, even though I've met a goddess, it's draining.  I think we're somewhere over Woglinde, in an airship.  And then there were the beasts, and the demon...it gets to be a bit much."



Viola was shocked that there could be this many things going on all at once,_ "And you've dealt with all of them face to face? Why does it keep happening to you specifically though? It seems like all too much for anyone to handle, though if anyone could it would be you." _


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2010)

While Sebastian and Viola are talking, she will try to find Edith.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2010)

Elena doesn't find Edith up and about in the ship, her mother is either sleeping or somewhere else. Much of the ship is quiet and there's not much crew around. Outside the sun is setting now.


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2010)

Elena will find somewhere else to sleep then... she's almost done and her head was hurting now. Lyn was also sleeping by now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2010)

Most of the group sleeps where they can find a place too. The ship was quiet and the night passed without event. The skies were clear and the ship hovered over the city silently as the night grew to its darkest and the sun began to rise. 

In the morning Dee put the ship down in the water outside of the city, there was a wide river that opened into huge inland lake. The port there looked to be for trading with Southern settlements. Dee could only get the ship so close to land without hitting it but it was more than enough for people to climb to the shore from there. 

She made a ship announcement, "Well, Loves--it looks like we've finally arrived in beautiful Woglinde, not sure how long its been since we left but thanks for flying with us." 

The city is still scarred from the fire reign and it seems recent, so it can't have been too long since the night in the desert.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2010)

Kelt stepped out of the airship and grimaced, glancing around nervously. "Joy. Woglinde. I really never anticipated having to come back here." He glanced around the ruined buildings and the corner of his mouth twitched slightly. "Heh. Serves it right."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2010)

Cissinei entered the bridge rubbing her huge green eyes and heard Kelt's words, "You're wishing death and destruction upon others for no reason. Oh yeah that looks good on you," she said. Her spell book was clutched at her side and Poe rode atop her head. 

"Morning all," she said with a dainty little wave.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2010)

Kelt's eyes narrowed. "I grew up in Woglinde. Spent Olidammara knows how long here, and I can count on one hand the number of people I met that were worth saving. Most of them were probably dead before the rain came anyway. So again - serves them right."


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2010)

Lyn appeared from behind Cissy. Heh, maybe Kelt wasn't so bad after all. "Morning" he greeted the rest as he loudly cracked his neck. "Aaah... that was refreshing" his mood had improved miles from yesterday. The lack of sleep had really affected him. 


Elena entered the bridge from the other side, she looked way better than the day before... without the hangover and rested. She had already bathe and wore her hair in ponytail. "Has anyone seen Edith?" she keep asking around.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 25, 2010)

Sebastian walked by, sprinkling what looked like incense...or herbs or something.  "Oh, morning Elena.  Haven't seen Edith yet.  Gonna be occupied with this hallowing business for all of today.  I'm dreadfully tired of people warping us places."

His pace was quick.  Anyone knowledgeable about arcana or religion might recognize the stuff he was sprinkling as components picked up in the elf city.

Rebecca meanwhile, had gone out.  "The place looks surprisingly intact.  Woglinde you say?  You ever been here Strat?"

The guitar said nothing, or at least it gave the appearance of saying nothing--which is quite a trick for a mostly inanimate object.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2010)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan awoke early feeling refreshed from being back on the ship.  After his morning prayers and routine he went to find the others.  They'd reached the city but there were still many other things left to do.


*Garag*
((Heh, just for reference, taint check:
1d20+3
1+3 = 4

Fate of Heroes, auto-reroll a "1" 1/day:
1d20+3
1+3 = 4

Well... shucks))

Garag had slept poorly plagued by dreams of fire and death and the pits of hell that awaited him.  His brief visit to the afterlife was likely responsible, but he wasn't ready to give up fighting quite yet.

Regardless, this group obviously was into deeper things than his master understood.  Whatever contract he had worked out was nullified.  He'd find his own way back to sort out the details later.

He slipped off of the ship quietly slipping away.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2010)

Cissinei glanced back at Lyn momentarily and then turned away in a rather shy manner. 

Dee swung off the pole near the middle of the ship's bridge with her arm stretched out, "Looks like we've got another needle in a hay stack to find, unless someone can find out where Maddy's Mother resides." 

"I'd guess a museum," Cissinei said.


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2010)

"That would be a good place to start I guess" Elena said looking out from the window. 

Lyn wont put much attention on the girls' talk and will follow Sebastian to help him with the required spell.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2010)

"Well should we head out into town?" asked Dee looking at Elena. "Looks like its going to be like old times again, except the city's a little scorched." 

"And you have me," added Cissinei. 

Out the window Elena will see the boats around where the ship has docked, the water is serene and there's not much sign of any traffic on the water. Over in the city the streets are a different story and are bustling with people.


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2010)

"Seems like there are many refugees... at least that's what I think" she turned to Cissy and Dee. "We should get our things then. C'mon..." Elena said going for her armor and weapons.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2010)

"These are my going out clothes," Cissinei said. "No armor to grab," she smiled and Poe made a loud sound. 

Dee and Elena went to retrieve their armor and head down into the city. The streets were crowded and when they finally got down into the thick of it the people seemed to be acting normally. The city itself wasn't that badly damaged as the buildings were nearly 100% stone.


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2010)

Lyn asks Kelt "Hey pal, are you going with the girls or stay behind? It would be nice if you keep an eye on them... they tend to attract trouble. Not like they can't handle most of it... but you know..." he rolled his eyes and gave Kelt a pat in the back.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 27, 2010)

Rebecca had disappeared into the city earlier.  It was time to spend some coin, and have a bit of fun.  She'd find the party again if she wanted to.

Hide Check: 1d20+10
13+10 = 23


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

With so many people off of the ship, Glenn found Lyn as he was one of the few members nearby and easily found, "It would seem as if tough times are ahead for you and all of us," he said. 

"I'm afraid that Heather and I have decided we need time to ourselves, you'll understand," he said. "Woglinde seems as good a place as any, eh?"


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2010)

Lyn was nonetheless quite surprised. "Well, yes, I agree... I think. I mean, you two need some time alone..." he was short on words. "But don't worry... I get it. At least Woglinde didn't seem too damaged."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

"Don't fret, I'm sure our path's will converge again," Glenn handed Lyn over the stone, "The women seem to have forgotten this though--its the artifact."


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2010)

Lyn blinked at the item Glenn held... "Well, I'm sure they will come back and get it once they find Maddy's mom...It wouldn't be a good idea to carrying around in a strange place, wouldn't it? If you want, Sebastian and I can keep it until they return"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

"It's not mind to keep, I merely carried it," Glenn was already on his way down the hall way toward the room. Heather waited just out of sight and her movements could be heard.

Glenn glanced back, "Until we meet again," he said and then he was gone down the hall.


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2010)

Lyn waved Gleen. He didn't feel sad, but on the contrary, he hoped those two would find some place to rest. They kinda deserved it.

Meanwhile, Elena, Dee and Cissy were on the city....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

Cissinei and Elena lost track of Dee in one of the crowds, one second they were walking and talking and the next they were gone. 

"Where did she go?" Cissinei asked, cuddling Poe against her chest. "Why does she have to be so scatterbrained all of the time?" 

The city rushed passed them in crowds and each passing person moved so quickly it was hard to see between them.


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2010)

"Don't worry Cissy, your sister is usually fine by herself. Let's get keep going to the museum" she pated the girl in the shoulder.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

No sooner than Elena had said that, Dee rushed up to them through the crowds waving a small, furry brown animal; a monkey, in the air in front of her. It was wearing a little outfit to match her own, even with a tiny hat and little sword. 

"Look what I got," she said in an excited tone.

"Did you forget why we came down here?" asked Cissinei. 

"But look at his little eyes, he's just the sweetest--" she held him out. Poe recoiled back from the creature. "Besides, the bloke in the store told me that the Museums right up ahead, huge place, can't miss it."


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2010)

Elena, beyond what Dee and Cissy could have ever thought, gasped in horror as Dee waved the monkey in front of her. "Aaaaah!" she raised her hands instinctively over her face and gave three or four steps behind like it was the most terrible creature in the world. She made the sound of those normal girls made when confronted with...mice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2010)

*Kurgan*
While the others went off on their various projects, Kurgan settled himself down in the taverngalley to have a few drinks and catch up with Yurrim.  And while he appreciates the need to gather information, he's aware that he's of limited use there.  Perhaps later in the day he'll see if he can't find a chance to work the forge for a bit and shake some of the rust out of his smithing arm.



*Kara*
Kara approached the ship with a touch of hesitation.  Her sources had said that the others were back in Whitefall and that they were headed to Woglinde.  But last she had heard they were headed in some sort of sand ship, not the giant airship before her.  And they should be a few days out yet.  Granted this was all before the fires came, so who knows what that changed.

Still chance favors the bold, it seems too huge of a coincidence to believe that the ship would be here.  Even if the others weren't with it, they'd sure to show up eventually.  And it's not as though she was helpless by herself, she'd managed well enough in the interim.

She slipped onto the ship, forcing her face to be smooth as her mind raced with different possible reactions to what she may encounter.  She decided it was better for her to direct the situation as much as possible than wait for someone to stumble on her and called out, "permission to come aboard!"

She paused in the doorway of the ship, eyes and ears keen for any response.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Elena, beyond what Dee and Cissy could have ever thought, gasped in horror as Dee waved the monkey in front of her. "Aaaaah!" she raised her hands instinctively over her face and gave three or four steps behind like it was the most terrible creature in the world. She made the sound of those normal girls made when confronted with...mice.



Dee pulled the monkey back, holding him close, "What's the matter with you?" she asked. "He's just a little monkey," her accent made the word monkey sound odd. 

"He's not going to hurt you, he's nice." 



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kurgan*
> While the others went off on their various projects, Kurgan settled himself down in the taverngalley to have a few drinks and catch up with Yurrim.  And while he appreciates the need to gather information, he's aware that he's of limited use there.  Perhaps later in the day he'll see if he can't find a chance to work the forge for a bit and shake some of the rust out of his smithing arm.



Yurrim is found as always at the bar but when Kurgan walks in he seems shocked, "I'd thought you were all dead--you just vanished for so long!" his voice sounded as if he was looking at a ghost. 



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kara*
> Kara approached the ship with a touch of hesitation.  Her sources had said that the others were back in Whitefall and that they were headed to Woglinde.  But last she had heard they were headed in some sort of sand ship, not the giant airship before her.  And they should be a few days out yet.  Granted this was all before the fires came, so who knows what that changed.
> 
> Still chance favors the bold, it seems too huge of a coincidence to believe that the ship would be here.  Even if the others weren't with it, they'd sure to show up eventually.  And it's not as though she was helpless by herself, she'd managed well enough in the interim.
> ...



Of course there was no one guarding the ship and the only person wandering the halls that far down the ship was Pellegri. She was flying along in her bigger Trixie form surveying the halls when she spotted someone approaching the door, "What are you doing?" she asked. "Who's there!?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yurrim is found as always at the bar but when Kurgan walks in he seems shocked, "I'd thought you were all dead--you just vanished for so long!" his voice sounded as if he was looking at a ghost.


Kurgan grunted, "not for lack of effort.  I'll meet mine eventually, need to get a few more notches on me axe first though."  He shrugs, "devils threatening the whole world, cults trying to usurp the powers of the gods.  I can think of worse battles to go out in.  Today though, good drink and some rest.  Let the others work out the next step, never been much for book work."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Of course there was no one guarding the ship and the only person wandering the halls that far down the ship was Pellegri. She was flying along in her bigger Trixie form surveying the halls when she spotted someone approaching the door, "What are you doing?" she asked. "Who's there!?"



Kara considered the arrival quickly; fae, on the ship?  That must be an interesting story.  Best to start with a touch of the truth, see where it leads her and work from there.  The best con jobs always worked as closely to the truth as possible.  "I am Kara de la Roche and I have business with the captain of this ship.  Please bring me to her."  She carefully watched for signs of reaction, if Dee wasn't still the captain, chances are the captain would be male.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 28, 2010)

Sebastian wasn't exactly guarding the ship, but found himself busy with that hallowing he'd meant to finish.  He wasn't going to let this opportunity go.  Chances are he might bump into Kara.

A bit of incense here, a splash of holy water there, drawing sigils in the resulting paste--it wasn't that exciting, but essentially he was tracing a diagram of sorts along the corridors of the ship.  It was a seal, something that would hedge out extradimensional and astral movement.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

On the list of things Kelt wanted to do, traveling into Woglinde was not high up. He had no doubts he would have to go into the city sooner or later, (probably sooner) but that didn't mean he couldn't put it off for as long as possible.

Instead, he walked around the ship aimlessly, eventually stumbling on Sebastian. The cleric was doing...well, something. And it looked important. And impressive. And hopefully wouldn't try to fry him in his sleep or anything else like that.

"What exactly are you doing?' Kelt asked, careful to keep his voice curious and not accusing. No need to get another Cleric angry at him. They were a bitch to kill, what with the blessing of a god and all that.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 29, 2010)

Sebastian looked up.  "It's a ward of sorts.  Thought it might be useful if we're going up against someone who can set the sky on fire."  His eyes flashed gold for a moment, as the Cleric pumped even more positive energy into the ward.  "I intend to find this Amon, and snuff him out."  The Cleric seemed deadly serious.  "He won't be the first and..." Sebastian placed his hand on the floor, mumbling something "...he won't be the last."

Divine Spell Power to supercharge the Ward of Resist Fire: 1d20+8
16+8 = 24.  +4 to CL.  Ship + Occupants will be warded with Resist Fire 30 when the ward is complete.  Not to mention a circle of protection against evil around the bridge


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2010)

LYN
"Aye, may the big ones up there hear you Sebastian" said Lyn approaching from behind. He had put the artifact Glenn gave him into his bag of holding for protection. "Well, a ward spell against fire will certainly be good against that evil cloud. Glenn and Heather left the ship, by the way. They seemed to need some time on their own. I wouldn't blame them"


ELENA
"KEEP IT AWAY!" she kept her hands on her face, almost compulsively, as she moved back. She didn't even went for Nusintia. Once she was about 40ft, at a safe distance, she stops and looks clearly ashamed by her behavior, her face all red.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2010)

*Kara - Ship entrance*
Kara winced as a sudden wave of nausea passed over her.  Still she forced it down and awaited a response from the fae.  There had been too many strange things going on of late hopefully Lyn or Cissinei would have some idea when the party arrived.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan grunted, "not for lack of effort.  I'll meet mine eventually, need to get a few more notches on me axe first though."  He shrugs, "devils threatening the whole world, cults trying to usurp the powers of the gods.  I can think of worse battles to go out in.  Today though, good drink and some rest.  Let the others work out the next step, never been much for book work."



"Aye, book work isn't the thing for our type, we're more for action and striking while the iron is hot," he poured himself a mug. "Though I don't even think I can fully grasp the things going on out there," he pointed out the window. 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara considered the arrival quickly; fae, on the ship?  That must be an interesting story.  Best to start with a touch of the truth, see where it leads her and work from there.  The best con jobs always worked as closely to the truth as possible.  "I am Kara de la Roche and I have business with the captain of this ship.  Please bring me to her."  She carefully watched for signs of reaction, if Dee wasn't still the captain, chances are the captain would be male.



Kara winced as a sudden wave of nausea passed over her.  Still she  forced it down and awaited a response from the fae.  There had been too  many strange things going on of late hopefully Lyn or Cissinei would  have some idea when the party arrived.[/quote]

Pellegri thought, "You're that little girl...the one who was here before. I remember you," she said to Kara. "I used to be different. It's Pellegri!" 



soulnova said:


> ELENA
> "KEEP IT AWAY!" she kept her hands on her face, almost compulsively, as she moved back. She didn't even went for Nusintia. Once she was about 40ft, at a safe distance, she stops and looks clearly ashamed by her behavior, her face all red.



Dee seemed shocked, "It's just a monkey!" Dee repeated the word doing a little dance, "Monkey, monkey, monkey..." the monkey danced with her, mimicking her movements. "He's not going to hurt you, he's a new friend."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2010)

Elena
She shook her head and was still with hands up her mouth. "It can... it can bite off your fingers and slash your face you know!" she said in a rather worried and nervous voice, she wouldn't look directly at the monkey and keep sweating. "...a-and, and they throw poop all over!"


Lyn 
Once Sebastian is done with the Hallow and the other spells, Lyn will wander to the deck to wait for the girls. He's not in the mood of going to town right now. 



> Pellegri thought, "You're that little girl...the one who was here before. I remember you," she said to Kara. "I used to be different. It's Pellegri!"



"Uhm?" Lyn goes to Pellegri to see what's going on. He finally arrives and sees Kara talking with Pellegri. "Uh... Kara? Is that you??" he seemed quite surprised.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 1, 2010)

(Hallowing takes 24 hours)

Sebastian passed by Kara, walking quickly and mumbling something.  "Oh.  It's you.  Sorry, can't talk, ritual in progress."

_In Town_

Rebecca meanwhile had been busying herself with the gathering of information.  Surely something had happened besides a rain of fire.  And there was always town gossip to investigate.  

Gather Information:  1d20+15
11+15 = 26


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2010)

*Kurgan - Ship Galley/Bar*
"Bah, whatever it is it seems big enough to worry the world."  Kurgan reaches back to pet the handle of his axe, "my job's the simple part though.  Clanggedin'll lead me where I need to be."


*Kara - Ship Entrance*
Kara smiled and relaxed slightly, they were with the ship.  That simplified matters quite a bit.  "Yes Pellegri, it's me.  I've been busy setting some things in place here, seeing what I could find out about Lamosa.  Of course, that was before it started to rain fire."  She did a quick double-take as Lyn approached, "Lyn?  It's good to see you again."  She paused and carefully looked him over almost appraisingly, "you're looking well, it's hard to believe it's only been about a month."

"Actually I was hoping to talk to you in private when you have a moment."  Kara half shrugged dismissively then glanced between the two, "are the others around?  I'd like to compare notes but it would probably be best to wait for everyone to be together."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Elena
> She shook her head and was still with hands up her mouth. "It can... it can bite off your fingers and slash your face you know!" she said in a rather worried and nervous voice, she wouldn't look directly at the monkey and keep sweating. "...a-and, and they throw poop all over!"



"This isn't going to be like that at all," Dee let the monkey crawl back up onto her shoulder, "Come on lets get to the Museum."

Cissinei remained silent and they walked on, the place wasn't hard to find as it was a huge building with stone columns all around it. On the inside there were no guards visible and items were encased behind glass and cages, so as not to be touched. A lone man was lurking through the halls observing the pictures and items with undivided attention.



soulnova said:


> Lyn
> Once Sebastian is done with the Hallow and the other spells, Lyn will wander to the deck to wait for the girls. He's not in the mood of going to town right now.
> 
> "Uhm?" Lyn goes to Pellegri to see what's going on. He finally arrives and sees Kara talking with Pellegri. "Uh... Kara? Is that you??" he seemed quite surprised.



Lyn goes onto the deck to leave Sebastian be. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> (Hallowing takes 24 hours)
> 
> Sebastian passed by Kara, walking quickly and mumbling something.  "Oh.  It's you.  Sorry, can't talk, ritual in progress."
> 
> ...



Most of the talk is about the rain of fire and the wars raging around the Arambulan Holy city. There is also talk of sky beasts wandering about. Most of it seems to be speculation though. The Arambulan Church is said to now be an enemy of the State. 



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kurgan - Ship Galley/Bar*
> "Bah, whatever it is it seems big enough to worry the world."  Kurgan reaches back to pet the handle of his axe, "my job's the simple part though.  Clanggedin'll lead me where I need to be."



He toasted with Kurgan, "Here here!" he said with a hardy tone. 

Just then Saxton entered the galley, "It seems that the city is mostly intact,this is lucky for us," he said. "It means there's hope of other civilizations left out there." 



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kara - Ship Entrance*
> Kara smiled and relaxed slightly, they were with the ship.  That simplified matters quite a bit.  "Yes Pellegri, it's me.  I've been busy setting some things in place here, seeing what I could find out about Lamosa.  Of course, that was before it started to rain fire."  She did a quick double-take as Lyn approached, "Lyn?  It's good to see you again."  She paused and carefully looked him over almost appraisingly, "you're looking well, it's hard to believe it's only been about a month."
> 
> "Actually I was hoping to talk to you in private when you have a moment."  Kara half shrugged dismissively then glanced between the two, "are the others around?  I'd like to compare notes but it would probably be best to wait for everyone to be together."



Pellegri thought, "The others are...hmmm they're somewhere. I lost them!"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2010)

Elena will walk like 10 ft behind Cissy and Dee, always keeping her distance to the monkey. 
Once they got to the museum, Elena will approach the lone man "Excuse me, sir? We are looking for Miss Leslia, we heard she might be around here"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

He stared at Elena wide eyed, "Of course she's around, she the curator of this place! Its _her _museum." The man's tone was very smug and there was a stuck up aura about him. He raised his head slightly, looking down his nose at Elena and the others. 

His gaze passed over Cissinei and he stopped on Dee, "What is that foul creature perched on your back." 

"Monkey," Dee said in a plain tone. She fed the little creature a scrap of meat. "Well don't just stand there, run off and fetch Leslia, haven't got all bloody day."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2010)

Elena gasped as the monkey came on sight again. "-Dammit-" she rose her hand to ther chest, like it was hurting. "May I come with you?" she asked the man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

The man shook his head, "You most certainly may not!" he stormed off out of the room.

Dee giggled at Elena and the monkey made a motion like he was giggling too. Cissinei sighed, "It looks like she's found a man who actually thinks her antics are funny."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He toasted with Kurgan, "Here here!" he said with a hardy tone.
> 
> Just then Saxton entered the galley, "It seems that the city is mostly intact,this is lucky for us," he said. "It means there's hope of other civilizations left out there."


Kurgan snorted, "Don't sound so surprised, the war between good and evil is hardly a new thing.  And this isn't the first time battles have been waged on the mortal realms.  Mortals have a way of adapting to troubles, humans doubly so."  He pauses to take a long draw from his mug before continuing, "'The End' will come eventually I guess, but I doubt it will be over in an instant."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Pellegri thought, "The others are...hmmm they're somewhere. I lost them!"


Kara smiled reassuringly, "We have time yet, from what I can tell, they'll be back before too long I'm sure.  While we wait why don't you tell me what you've been up to?  Obviously there's been a lot of adventures."  While she responds mostly to Pellegri, Kara keeps her gaze focused mostly on Lyn.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2010)

"Well, things got a little confusing after you left...you see...."  Lyn will explain in detail about all their doings, the strange emanations of negative energy on the forest, the problems with the ship, the mist, the beasts, the strange light, Heather's "miscarriage", Artalel and the desert town, the raids, Maddy and Barbaneth leave, the rain of fire, the maze, Death Bitch-slapping and the ongoing confusion of not knowing what's going on and who are they following.

"Right now, Elena and Dee are looking for Maddy's mom to help us with -THIS- artifact" he will show it to Kara. ((do we have a description?? I forgot how it was)) "I mean, sure, we want that Amon guy eating dust, but we have no clue on how he got here, where is he and how to kill him. I doubt it will be as easy as with Dis...."


Elena
"What's wrong with that man?" she asked Cissy. While she waits, she makes sure to stay away from Dee and looks around the cases to see what kind of ancient items they have in display. "I'm surprised this managed to survive the fire"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kurgan snorted, "Don't sound so surprised, the war between good and evil is hardly a new thing.  And this isn't the first time battles have been waged on the mortal realms.  Mortals have a way of adapting to troubles, humans doubly so."  He pauses to take a long draw from his mug before continuing, "'The End' will come eventually I guess, but I doubt it will be over in an instant."



"Humans adapt too well, they're the youngest of the races and it seems they never cease to amaze the rest of us. I wouldn't doubt that we'll all adapt to whatever's coming...I just wish they didn't have to fight it out here in this place. For we've got homes and families over which to worry." 



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara smiled reassuringly, "We have time yet, from what I can tell, they'll be back before too long I'm sure.  While we wait why don't you tell me what you've been up to?  Obviously there's been a lot of adventures."  While she responds mostly to Pellegri, Kara keeps her gaze focused mostly on Lyn.



"We lived a whole magical year outside of time and space!" Pellegri said in an excited tone. Then she allowed Lyn to talk.



soulnova said:


> "Well, things got a little confusing after you left...you see...."  Lyn will explain in detail about all their doings, the strange emanations of negative energy on the forest, the problems with the ship, the mist, the beasts, the strange light, Heather's "miscarriage", Artalel and the desert town, the raids, Maddy and Barbaneth leave, the rain of fire, the maze, Death Bitch-slapping and the ongoing confusion of not knowing what's going on and who are they following.
> 
> "Right now, Elena and Dee are looking for Maddy's mom to help us with -THIS- artifact" he will show it to Kara. ((do we have a description?? I forgot how it was)) "I mean, sure, we want that Amon guy eating dust, but we have no clue on how he got here, where is he and how to kill him. I doubt it will be as easy as with Dis...."



((Its an orb))



soulnova said:


> Elena
> "What's wrong with that man?" she asked Cissy. While she waits, she makes sure to stay away from Dee and looks around the cases to see what kind of ancient items they have in display. "I'm surprised this managed to survive the fire"



Cissinei shrugged, "It's made of stone, probably didn't catch as easily as some wooden things. I would hate to see what any ships at sea had happen." 

It was a moment before Madeleine's Mother, Lady Leslia appeared with a strange looking humanoid at her side. _(this is you thirteen)_

The resemblance to Madeleine was uncanny, as it had been the last time that she met with them and they nearly mistook her for Maddy herself. She was dressed in a finely tailored dress with her hair wrapped up around her head in a twist, a smile appeared upon her face when she spotted Elena, Dee and Cissinei. 

"Oh, greetings you three! It's been quite some time, by the Gods Cissinei have you grown," she rubbed the little Wizard atop her head. "I got word from Maddy that you all had parted ways, something told me you'd be coming here soon after that." 

Dee walked over and hugged her, "Nice to see you again, Leslia."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2010)

ELENA
Elena greeted Leslia too. "Good to see you again" she gave her small hug and nodded to her companion. "Well... it's been a crazy ride. You should see Lyn, he's taller than I am now.... and a -little- more bitchy too" 

"I imagine you know the reason of our visit?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2010)

Leslia chuckled, "I'm not a mind reader, I simply surmised that since you all were in the are and would know I was here you might come by. Though if there is some reason I would have to think its something of an archeological nature," she said. She yawned, covering her mouth politely, "You'll have to excuse me, I've been searching for an item for a while now that I was just helped in recovering, its called the Shroud of Storms," she said. 

"Tagen here helped me to recover it," she acknowledged the man at her side. "Now what do you have for me?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "Well, things got a little confusing after you left...you see...."  Lyn will explain  ... "I mean, sure, we want that Amon guy eating dust, but we have no clue on how he got here, where is he and how to kill him. I doubt it will be as easy as with Dis...."


Kara listens carefully as Lyn details the adventurers while she was gone, holding back her emotions at Heather and Glenn's problems.  When he was finished she spoke, "it certainly sounds like you've had interesting times.  And I thought my troubles had been bad."

She looked at the artifact with a touch of curiosity, "I'm afraid magical artifacts are a bit beyond me still.  I do know someone that might be able to help though.  I've been traveling with him for a while, we've set up a partnership of sorts."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Humans adapt too well, they're the youngest of the races and it seems they never cease to amaze the rest of us. I wouldn't doubt that we'll all adapt to whatever's coming...I just wish they didn't have to fight it out here in this place. For we've got homes and families over which to worry."



"Chances are you are where the gods want you."  Kurgan shrugged.  "But if you're worried I'm sure we can drop you off.  If things are as bad as they sound there will be fighting everywhere."

"For meself, Clanggedin wants me here, so this is where I'll remain until he sends me somewhere else."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2010)

(was trying to wait on someone)



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara listens carefully as Lyn details the  adventurers while she was gone, holding back her emotions at Heather and  Glenn's problems.  When he was finished she spoke, "it certainly sounds  like you've had interesting times.  And I thought my troubles had been  bad."
> 
> She looked at the artifact with a touch of curiosity, "I'm afraid  magical artifacts are a bit beyond me still.  I do know someone that  might be able to help though.  I've been traveling with him for a while,  we've set up a partnership of sorts."



"With who?" asked Pellegri.




EvilMoogle said:


> "Chances are you are where the gods want  you."  Kurgan shrugged.  "But if you're worried I'm sure we can drop you  off.  If things are as bad as they sound there will be fighting  everywhere."
> 
> "For meself, Clanggedin wants me here, so this is where I'll remain  until he sends me somewhere else."



"Heh, the Dwarven homelands I hail from aren't so easily breached or  accessed," he explained. "They're nearly impervious, there's a chance  that those living there haven't even heard of the fire rain yet because  of their seclusion."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2010)

((Insert lame apology for the delay here))


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "With who?" asked Pellegri.


*Kara - Airship entrance*
"A fellow by the name of Malcom, he's a craftsman of magical items.  I met him originally needing a magical way to keep in touch with some people.  He needed--"  Kara paused considering how much to say.  "Well, it's more his story to tell I suppose.  In short he needed some help with information, something I've got a knack for."

She half shrugged, "we ended up working together.  He has magical knowledge I couldn't match, and provides a source of the occasional hard to find item and I can help track down things he's looking for."




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Heh, the Dwarven homelands I hail from aren't so easily breached or  accessed," he explained. "They're nearly impervious, there's a chance  that those living there haven't even heard of the fire rain yet because  of their seclusion."


*Kurgan - Airship galley*

Kurgan nods, "Dwarves know the proper way to defend a city.  All the more reason not to worry.  With luck we'll deal with this quickly and be off to the next challenge before you know it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Kelt walked up behind Lyn and looked over the young sorcerer's shoulder. "Oh, we have a new one? You guys sure have a lot of friends don't you?" He grinned. "Does that mean I'm not the rookie anymore? Or am I still the newest member of our little group?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2010)

Kara smiled as Kelt approached.  "New?  Well, I feel new in some ways.  But I traveled with the others for a while.  We parted ways about a month ago so I could set some things in motion here. "

"I'm Kara by the way.  Kara de la Roche."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2010)

LYN
"You are still the Rookie" Lyn smiled and chuckled a little. "Yeah, she was here before... but for a moment there I thought almost everyone we knew would be death by now" he scratched his head a little. 



ELENA
"Well, we found out some artifact that -might- be related to all that fire and brimstone. We are not sure yet. We left it on the ship for protection so we were wondering if you could come with us to have a look. I'm sure Sebastian and Lyn would love to see you again too" she told Leslia.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2010)

((Letting those on the ship talk as Pellegri is a bit of an idiot))

*Museum
*Leslia smiled, "Back to the ship...might I ask what kind of ship?" She chuckled then, "It's not that ruddy old Pirate thing that Dee sails about playing pirate on...is it?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2010)

"Erh... no... I guess this is a not so conventional ship. It belonged to the Arambula's and we just kinda took it for a ride" Elena giggled at that last part.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2010)

"That sounds like Dee," Leslia said looking at Dee and the monkey. "Now who's this little fellow."

Dee smiled, "Monkey, he's our new friend, I left Scout with my parents."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2010)

Elena looked really uncomfortable at the mention of the monkey, as she had tried hard to block it out of her mind. "erh... s-should we get going? yes?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 9, 2010)

soulnova said:


> LYN
> "You are still the Rookie" Lyn smiled and chuckled a little. "Yeah, she was here before... but for a moment there I thought almost everyone we knew would be death by now" he scratched his head a little.



"From what I've seen people are holding out fairly well."  Kara paused and sighed, "granted most of what I was working to set up was to counter human forces and movements.  Humans, even very powerful ones, have motivations that can be guessed and rely on things that are easily understood."

"With devils and other-worldy creatures, who knows what their motivations are?  And they depend little on other people so at best I might be able to track movements."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2010)

((Not sure where thirteen is really))



soulnova said:


> Elena looked really uncomfortable at the mention of the monkey, as she had tried hard to block it out of her mind. "erh... s-should we get going? yes?"



Cissinei nodded, "Yeah, there's a bit to be said about how we might just want to hurry and sort this out." 

With a glare Dee looked Cissinei over, it was obviously the young girl was behaving strangely. But she didn't know why. 

Leslia opted to bring along Tagen, or he followed rather. They made their way to out into the street and pushed through the crowds to head back to the docks. 

If Elena happens to glance over at Dee, Dee and the monkey make scary faces at her.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2010)

ELENA
Elena peeks back just to turn her head back to the front rather nervous, shrugging her shoulders.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2010)

soulnova said:


> ELENA
> Elena peeks back just to turn her head back to the front rather nervous, shrugging her shoulders.



The trip back to the ship goes much more smoothly. As they arrive with Leslia in tow, and her helper Tegan, something seems different about the ship already. 

Cissinei pauses, "I smell Pesh--must be the ritual Sebastian's doing," she says.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2010)

Elena enters the ship rather relieved. "I'm going to find Glenn, he has the artifact" she exclaimed and rushed to find him. Instead, she comes to Lyn and Kara, not so far from the entrance.  "Is that you, Kara!" she smiles wide.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2010)

Kara smiled as the others arrived, "yes, I was keeping an ear open for rumors of your return so I could meet back up with everyone."  She chuckled politely, "the group isn't exactly subtle.  Lyn was just filling me in on what had happened while I was gone."

"I take it your trip was successful?  I just arrived in town this morning so I haven't had chance to find out much here yet."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2010)

Elena shurgged and moved some of her hair behind her ear. "Well, I wouldn't call it succesful but rather moving along with the current. We had some pretty strange encounters lately and..."


"...And cissy splapped Death itself" interrupted Lyn "Not figurative but literally speaking" he shuddered at the thought.


"Oh, she's back there at the entrance with Maddy's mom, Dee and...and..." her eye twitched "-and that THING".


"What thing? Poe?" Lyn raised and eyebrow rather confused. Maggie came out of his pocket and climbed to his shoulder sniffing the air. 


"NEVERMIND! hehe... ehem..." she tried to change the subject. "I dont believe you two have seen Glenn around here?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2010)

Pellegri piped up, "That the big meat man?" she asked. 

"He left with the drow person earlier." 

Cissinei, Dee and Leslia came down the hall just then and Dee had the monkey at her side walking all on its own. It squealed out making loud sounds and throwing its arms up. Dee mimicked it when she could. 

"Wow Dee, you're not supposed to imitate him," Cissinei said. 

When Leslia sees the others she smiles, "Lyn, good to see you again, and you others---we haven't met yet. I'm Leslia. This is quite the ship you have here," she smiled.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2010)

"a-aaah!" Elena gasped and grabbed Lyn by the shoulders and put him in front of her without almost any resistance, as he was some kind of ragdoll. "whathaf-?" was the only thing Lyn managed to say as he was being used as a human shield. 

"h-how can you leave it walking around like that! It will bite someone's fingers off!" everytime the monkey raised his arms Elena ducked behind Lyn. "see! see! ahh!"

"Oh-you-gotta-be-kidding-me" said Lyn looking down at the dancing monkey. Lyn knew he wouldn't be able to escape Elena's grapple... not in a thousand years. "From all the things you could be afraid of it had to be _-monkeys-_?"


-But Master is afraid of clowns- Maggie squealed.

"I'm not afraid of clowns!" he turned his head at Maggie rather offended "I just mistrust them because I _-know-_ as a fact they there are up to no good" Elena shook him once again. 


Maggie slipped from Lyn's shoulder and bounced on the floor unscratched; she was a magic rat after all. She looked at the monkey and sniffed in his general direction. 

-He's smells like bananas! And he dances kind of silly... I'm better dancer, am I not, master?- 

"CANT-TALK!" Lyn said as he was being shaken in front of Elena.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 12, 2010)

Poe leaped out of Cissinei's arms and went to inspect this monkey as Dee scratched the back of her head, "Yeah, I don't know how he scares Elena, he's funny." 

Leslia stifled a giggle, "Now where is this item you kids wanted me to see?" she asked. 

Cissinei folded her arms, "I think Glenn had it."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2010)

Pellegri flew over to where Leslia was, ?I remember you! We met in those caves where the drow lived.? She fluttered in front of the half-elf?s face for a moment, her little blonde locks blowing from the movement of her wings, ?Oh I think that you wouldn?t recognize me.?

?You?re the little Archon?you change?? Leslia smiled, ?How did you manage that?? 

?Long story, but the Paladin man who had the stone thing, he left,? said Pellegri, ?he handed it over to Lyn.?

Leslia approached Lyn and hugged him tight, ?You seem to have had a growth spurt of some kind?? she noticed the little teeth and a few other peculiar things but didn?t mention them out loud. She ruffled a tuft of Lyn?s hair, ?Can I see it please?? she asked. 

When he handed it over she widened her eyes snatching it away frantically, ?This can?t be?where did you get this?? 

?It fell out of someone we killed,? Cissinei confessed. 

Holding the stone up in her palm she stared into the orb and shook her head in disbelief, *?This is Auracite?do you know what causes this?? *

?No we?? Dee started. 

*?It?s the imploded soul of a god, trapped through evil, perverted magics. Making this one stone probably took several high powered Wizards. This poor deity was overrun and encased in a prison made from its own life force,? *Leslia explained. *?The Arambulan Church actually claims that the stone they pilgrimage to see is the soul of their true god, Saint Arambula, after he made his ultimate sacrifice to pull an evil beast into himself and fused his soul with its into Auracite.?*


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2010)

"Yeah-You-Welcome" said Lyn still held by Elena. "can... can someone... tell her to stop... I... need...more...air-"



> “It’s the imploded soul of a god, trapped through evil, perverted magics. Making this one stone probably took several high powered Wizards. This poor deity was overrun and encased in a prison made from its own life force,” Leslia explained. “The Arambulan Church actually claims that the stone they pilgrimage to see is the soul of their true god, Saint Arambula, after he made his ultimate sacrifice to pull an evil beast into himself and fused his soul with its into Auracite.”



Elena suddenly stopped shaking Lyn around. Her eyes widened. "But then he was truly evil... wasn't he? I mean, after all the things we have fought claiming to be part of him... or could be this Evil Beast instead?"

Lyn gasped relieved for air as he broke away from Elena's grasp. "-For the gods. Does it poses a threat as it is?"  Lyn asked pointing at the stone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2010)

“I would venture to say that given the sacrifice of himself and no other lives—the magic had lost its evil. But I don’t believe the story. It never sat well with me and from the day I heard the story from Lamosa himself I never bought it. He witnessed it and though he’s not the Church head, Zargabaath is just a figure head. The actual leadership is Lamosa and he is one of the main tenants in the foundation of what they believe as their story…he’s their prophet and he’s the soul survivor of a battle that took the life of a god. Doesn’t something seem suspicious?” Leslia asked


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyn raised his eyebrow. "You are saying, Lamosa actually had something to do with the whole sealing and killing the god thing? I thought that couldn't happen -here-, in the material world. I mean, we 'vanished' Dis, we didn't kill him. how long was this? 30 years ago? I don't think Lamosa was too strong at that time... not to seal some ancient evil anyway"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2010)

“It was four hundred years ago,” Leslia said. 

“He was the only survivor,” Cissinei muttered. Cissinei shot Lyn a glance, “But if you and I and fifty other wizards were tricked into a spell that sacrificed us and used our blood to seal a god…”

“It just doesn’t add up, Lamosa isn’t even that strong and he can’t seem to be killed but he’s not powerful—even all these years later,” Dee said. The monkey crawled atop her head. “He’s not even anything but a normal Human. Why is he immortal?”

Leslia shook her head, “He’s not _just_ immortal—he’s unchanging. Its as if time is moving and he’s a fact. A definite statement in it.”


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2010)

LYN
"He's what-? When, when did he say his age?" Lyn asked to no one on particular. "I don't go around asking people how old they are before I try to kill them" he muttered and made as he kicked an imaginary rock. -_-U


ELENA
"The thing is, how did he attained such state? I'm going to make a wild guess here and say he made a deal with a devil or a demon...That kind of thing should be 'quite easy' for them, right? Hold on... I'm going to look for Sebastian then. I'm sure he would be interested in this"  she will leave quickly to find the cleric.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2010)

“The spell, from what I understand is actually a complex formation. He wouldn’t need power, he would just have to use them to do the work for him…” Leslia said. “Perhaps something they did locked him into what he is, not powerful but indestructible or seemingly so.”


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Sebastian stopped by.  The cleric looked ridiculous.  He had a bright yellow strip of cloth tied around his head.  Held against his temples, were two incense-burning candles that gave off a sickly sweet smell as they dripped wax.  

The Cleric's pupils looked dilated and his eyes seemed bloodshot "Oh.  You lot are back.  Hallo again Elena.  Why's Dee got a monkey?"  His speech was rapid fire.  "What's that you say?  Auracite?  Can't talk too long, else candles will burn down and set my hair on fire."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2010)

The monkey followed Sebastian, imitating what he was doing. Every gesture and hand motion over exaggerated and somewhat silly. It stayed quiet as it could behind him as it did this.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2010)

"Magic and ancient history aren't my specialty," Kara began cautiously.  "But could this 'auracite' be used to trap something else, like a giant ball-of-fire devil?"

"As much as I'd like to deal with Lamosa, the devil seems somewhat more apocalyptic in nature."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2010)

Lyn's eyes flared with strange glee. "Kara, that's an excellent question! The answer to that...." 


Knowledge Arcana 1d20+13 → [19,13] = (32)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2010)

(Lyn wouldn't know so the knowledge roll in arcana is about as valuable as a knowledge architecture roll)

"How could it trap something else? It's made from what its trapping, it doesn't occur in any way except for through a god becoming it. Anything trapped in there is trapped and that's all that's trapped."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2010)

"So, is useless now? Bye bye, no Arambula" Lyn took the stone and held it up like trying to discover something inside.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 15, 2010)

If Elena goes and finds Sebastian, she will find him running around the ship wearing candles on his head, and generally looking silly.  Of course, he's oblivious to the fact that he looks like a complete goofball dancing around the ship's corridors like this because this is the first time he's ever hallowfied anything and he's concentrating hard on getting it right.

Meanwhile, a monkey follows him, mimicking his every move.


----------



## thirteen (Jun 15, 2010)

*TAGEN
*

tagen would walk forward  to get the attention of the adventurer

"excuse me,but now than my job is done...  "


"would you have some use to an extra member? my only pay is to share whatever we find."

*he smile to them*

"i'm skilled with the bow and i can spot anything faster than anyone..."

he didn't felled like he was exaggerating at all 


he had nothing else to do and why not? they seemed to have job

he noticed he didn't presented himself and looked away kinda shy

"excuse my manner...i'm Tagen, an aventi, exotic race of the ocean"

*he offered his hand to them*

((OOC::sorry if lost a part...i was confused for a moment..and still is slightly XD))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2010)

Elena greeted Tagen "Oh, good" she shook his hand. "I'm sure you could come in handy... we lost our snipers. They didn't die, just had to leave for the time being" she tried to explain.

Lyn scanned him from head to toe. "Hi there, exotic fellow" he nodded but keep himself busy with the Auricite in his hand. "Don't know what else to do with this then... Unless we can learn from it how to do a similar spell to seal the cloud devil Amon. Any information on Amon, Leslia? Nothing on your travels about him?" he asked the halfelf.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

Leslia sighed, "Only small utterances here and there, it seems that he has a cult--much like you dealt with out of Dis I am sure. Only his cult is shrouded in secrecy so deep that even their own members could fight one another and never be sure they were fighting their own brethren."

"Bloody cults, I hate cults," Dee pouted. The monkey had followed Sebastian and was still working his way around behind the Cleric. 

Cissinei sighed, "We need to find these cult people, right? How do we go about it?" 

"Give me some time, I might have something I can dig up for you, I never bothered to look myself." Leslia said.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2010)

"Thank you Leslia... Maybe even Kara can help you out with that. We have another friend in the city right now, her name is Rebecca and she might be able to assist you too" Elena felt so much better now that the monkey was away. Still, she would constantly look in Sebastian's way to make sure the monkey wasn't biting his fingers or something. 


"What do we do with this then?" Lyn shook the stone in his hand. "Should we put it in a protected container or something? I'm sure the Arambula lot would like to take it back, and useful or not I'm going to blast them away anyway."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2010)

"That's not Arambula's stone though, did it say a name when it was inside of the person?" asked Leslia. 

Cissinei nodded, "It called itself _Dinza, _not sure if that happens any at all?" 

"I don't know the name specifically but I can check some things and run it through with some contacts, I am sure its a god somewhere if it had an Auracite stone," Leslia said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "Thank you Leslia... Maybe even Kara can help you out with that...."



Kara nodded, "Actually, finding things is something of my specialty.  If they're in Whitefall, chances are I can find out everything there is to know."  She smiled and absently touched a jeweled pin, "give me the night, and I'll let you know in the morning what I came up with."

((Don't have Kara's character sheet at the moment  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2010)

LYN
 “Does that mean our god-killing count went up by one?” Lyn snorted  “You know, the third is the charm” he joked rather happily. 


ELENA
Elena nodded at Kara and Leslia “Do what you do best, both of you. In the mean time, I guess there’s nothing much the rest of us can do until tomorrow… Sebastian ritual will last a lot I guess.”



LYN
“Well, you girls already gave a walk around the city, so it is time for us guys to explore Woglinde a little more. Hey! Kelt, Tagen! Would you like to go to the tavern or find something fun to do?” he asked around, not sure if they would accept.


----------



## thirteen (Jun 17, 2010)

"ill pass for the drink...but if we can find anything else interesting to do i'm up for it"

*he smiled to lyn*

"ready when you are"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2010)

"Well, I started to drink since ah..." he looked at Cissy at and coughed a little "...ehem, not so long ago, but I guess if you loose the habit it will hit you stronger later" with a little closer inspection Tegan could also see that Lyn had natural small fangs and claws. "we shall find other things then... Let's go" he motioned Kelt if he wanted to join them ahead and left the ship with Tegan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2010)

Kelt snapped out of his thoughts, coming back to himself and realizing the room was crowded with people now.

_Wow. Zone out for one minute..._

He listened quietly as everyone spoke about things he neither understood, nor particularly wanted to understand. Something about a god trapped in a crystal or whatever...

But then Lyn asked him to head out to a bar.

Part of Kelt wanted to go. Lyn seemed like a nice dude, and maybe he could pick something up on the market. Another part of him wanted to smack the sorcerer for even suggesting he set foot in his old home, but that wasn't Lyn's fault. Kelt sighed inwardly. He might as well. The chances they were still living here were slim to none anyway...

"Sure, I'll go," He said, grinning and heading to the door. "Been ages since I've had anything from Woglinde. My taste buds have just about recovered from the scarring, so I'm ready for another go."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2010)

Lyn felt quite good actually. Walking down the streets looking for a nice place to kill some time. "So, while we are at it, let me inform you Tagen, things might get huge quicker than you'd expect. Right Kelt?" he chuckled "As long as you move with the flow, I guess you two will be fine"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2010)

*Kara - Entrance to the ship*
Kara pushed aside mixed emotions as the others left for a day on the town.  Part of her wanted very badly to go with them.  Part of her worried about what might happen if she did, her control was somewhat frazzled lately she wasn't sure adding alcohol to the mix was in her best interests.  Hopefully she'd have a chance to pull Lyn aside later and see if he could give any insight into what was going on.

Either way it was true she had other things to work on.  She left the ship quickly, moving towards town.  Her hand brushed against a pin on her clothes and she whispered a quick command as she walked.  She addressed the air, seemingly talking to herself.  "Marcie, I've got a project for the girls."

She paused briefly, apparently listening to thin air before continuing, "Our firey friend apparently has himself a cult of followers.  Humans, or the like, I would assume.  We need to find out everything we can about them.  Where they are, where they recruit from."  She paused again, listening to the air.  "Thanks Marcie, I'm leaving it to you.  Let me know when you have things together."


*Spoiler*: _Kara's absurdly complex continent-wide Gather Information_ 




101 +8 Gather Information 'aid others' (fail only on '1'):
101d20
3,9,18,8,11,3,11,7,9,11,19,2,5,20,18,11,10,14,15,6,*1*,19,7,8,8,6,9,10,19,10,20,9,6,13,2,*1*,14,5,16,16,2,9,14,10,9,14,2,2,15,4,7,7,6,19,11,14,14,2,13,19,2,11,*1*,11,*1*,17,14,5,3,6,16,13,14,10,8,17,9,19,5,17,3,11,17,6,7,10,6,15,4,5,2,13,15,20,15,3,16,10,12,17,*1* (96 successes)

+ 19 >+8 Gather Information 'aid others' (19 auto-succeed)

Marcie's Gather Information (+9 +230(aid other))
1d20+239
14+239 = 253

(Time for the response should be about 6 hours.  They can only find out what people actually know, but if the cult has any contact with societies in Whitefall at all they should know where and how.)




Confident that things were well in hand here, Kara increased her speed.  With any luck Malcom would just be getting settled in.  If he had time to get lost in his work getting him to relocate would be difficult.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Kelt grinned at Lyn's comment, nervously checking the streets before remembering to keep his head down. "Oh gods yes. These guys picked me up on some magical fairy trap thingy. I knew they weren't normal travelers...well they had a drow traveling with them at the time, so I knew they weren't your typical adventuring group either." He chuckled. "But then we're out in the desert and some pissy demon starts raining fire on us. And talking to these guys," Kelt said, shaking his head. "And now something about a god in a crystal...I'll count myself lucky if I get out of this alive."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2010)

"Nah, don't worry about it. As long as we are prepared, we can make it through in one unburned piece. You two seem quite reliable enough. Of course, just remember to stay away from the big ones. Tagen, can kill them from afar, Kelt can kill them from behind and I can charbroil them from all sides" he laughed heartily.

"To the ones immune to fire I can shock them with awesome sparks of doom.... or Cissy can froze them, I guess" he shrugged as he didn't want to give much importance at that last bit.

"Uhm, by the way... Tagen, do your arrows of your bow have some magic on them? What about you Kelt?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

"Not... particularly," Kelt said, shrugging. "My rapier is built to increase my chances of seriously hurting whoever I hit with it, but as far as spells go, then no. I have some cash though, I was hoping to get something like that done while we were here."


----------



## thirteen (Jun 20, 2010)

"no i don't need it...i know how to aim "
*he grinned*
"and i will shoot 6 arrows in someone body even before they notice i'm here..."

"and ill do great wherever we are don't worry"

even if its not the case i run fast! 

*he laughed*

"well everyone...where are we going now? i'm starting to get bored talking about myself "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2010)

((will post here later, but there's an important announcement in the OOC thread))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2010)

Lyn shook his head at Tagen. "Well, those arrows would just bound off these creatures if they don't have some magic behind them, you know, for their thick skin and resistance. But...Uhm... Elena bought some crystals the other day to give new magic properties to her sword. You can put or take off these gems. Of course, your weapon wont be as 'strong' as normal imbued magical weapons but it would do a good damage" he explained to Tagen.

((Weapon Crystals at Magic Item Compendium ;D ))


----------



## thirteen (Jun 21, 2010)

*he looked at lyn*

''well then i think someone else should use the crystal since ill just waste them by shooting the precious arrows...ill help by scouting. its my specialty after all. but if the crystal could improve my bow...i guess i could be a little more useful against creature weaker to magic.''

''i guess ill talk about it with Elena''


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2010)

"Oh no, don't get me wrong, you should totally shoot them in the head. I just say, it would be best for all if the arrows have some magic to help them fry their brains inside those thick skulls" Lyn laughed. "I guess I could help you guys look for those things. I know the crystals well enough to know if they are the real thing"

Although Kelt had been with the group for little more of three days, he could see Lyn was really 'chatty' today.  (( *evil chuckle* ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2010)

Kelt nodded slowly. "Uh...huh," he said,  watching Lyn carefully. "Say, Lyn. You seem awfully chatty today. There isn't anything wrong, is there?" It was true. Kelt hadn't been with the group for long, but he could already tell that the Sorcerer was...different today. It's couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2010)

"Chatty? Really?" he raised his eyebrows a little surprised "Well, there's not much I can tell to the girls. Is not like I'm too happy with Cissy and Dee for the moment (you know, for all the breaking my door when I needed space thing)" he frowned a little remembering the rant he had went through. 

"And with Elena... well, I don't really need to talk to her. Most of the time we can tell what we are thinking. We have traveled together for years now and she's kind of a big sister to me... A sister that can -_crush your bones to small tiny splinters_-, but as long as she needs someone to blow the shit out of things, I'll gladly do it. Although the monkey-phobia of hers caught me offguard just now" he looked back at the ship rather bugged about he matter.


"You are right, I'm talking to much" he suddenly said to Kelt with a little concern.


----------



## thirteen (Jun 22, 2010)

Tagen followed the conversation the best he could...he didn't get half of it.

"in all case you don't seem to get bored around them"

he really didn't knew what to add...he know only the tow of em after all


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2010)

"Yes, you only get bored when you travel on the flying ship. I personally like to go by land, you can find more interesting things like that. That ship is fast, I'll give you that." Lyn chuckled. "Well, would you like, uhm, something to eat? If we are not drinking we at least should give something tasty to our stomachs"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2010)

Kara was out doing what she did best, gathering information. 

Cissinei departed behind her, while the boys were at the bar she went on a secret mission of sorts. Stealing away into the market district with her coin purse in hand and an idea in the back of her mind. When Dee called to her, waving out of the side of the ship she glanced back, "Where the Hell are you going?" Dee had her goggles on and her hair pulled back now.

"To the shops, I'll be back soon," Cissinei said. 

Dee sighed, "What if I need someone to magic something for me." 

Cissinei waved, "I suggest you hire a hand-Wizard," she continued on away from the ship. 

Leslia stuck around the ship, examining things and admiring the ship for a while.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2010)

At the bar, Lyn will ask for hearty meal for him and for the guys. "This one is on me" he said motioning the waiter/wench. 


Elena
Elena will follow Leslia around the ship as she looks for Edith. She must be up by now.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 23, 2010)

Meanwhile on the ship Sebastian was being followed by a monkey.  Silently he swore that if the thing flung anything of the fecal variety at him, he was going to lock it in Dee's cabin (Or reduce it to a pile of ashes). 

Now he knew why teams of Clerics usually hallowed places.  The spell was being a pain in the arse.

Meanwhile in the city, Rebecca had amused herself with a bit of shopping.  Her new outfit was quite tight, and showed more than a bit of midriff & cleavage.  Such clothes, in her experience, helped men be a little more helpful.  In the back of her mind, she contemplated using them to flirt with the Cleric.  He seemed the celibate type--fun to taunt if nothing else.

Strat said nothing.  The guitar hated shops.  Mostly because people weren't paying attention to it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2010)

Kelt grinned, glancing around the tavern and trying to bring up any memories about the place.

Roll Knowledge (Local):
Roll(1d20)+5:
20,+5
Total:25 (Sweet)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 26, 2010)

((for just ordering food you guys don't need me, just pretend like its come in instances like that where game play really isn't being effected.))

Edith could be found in the engine room looking through the engines. she was dirty from the grime off of the engine. 

----

Kara is still searching town and gathering information.

-----

The tavern that they're currently in, where Kelt is, wasn't here the last time he was here. It used to be a bakery.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2010)

((Minor side note, Kara isn't actually doing any of the work this time, just followers, and it's nation-wide not just in the city (I can get you a much lower roll that represents her efforts in the city if you'd like) ))

*Kara - City*
Kara trusted Marcie to put things together for her, goodness knows she has enough to do on her own.  She made her way back to the room she had rented when she arrived in the city.  As expected the sounds of smithy-work echoed from within.

She ducked inside slowly, Malcom's work had been safe so far, but one never knows where magic is involved.  His back was turned to the door when she entered.  She paused a moment considering him.  He was somewhat older, perhaps mid-thirties, unusual for someone to take the sort of life they lived.  He was fairly small of build too, but he wielded his smithies hammer with a focused precision of strength.

He was bent over a small anvil, working on several small bits of metal, none of which seemed to resemble anything in particular - at least not yet to Kara's untrained eyes.  She hesitated a moment then called out to him, "Malcom!"

If he heard her he didn't react, he continued his work slowly but deliberately.  She tried again, somewhat louder, "Malcom! They're here already, time to pack up."  

Again he gave no reaction, however several small figures came out of hiding at her words.  They were short misshapen creatures, almost like badly bloated gnomes.  They pushed at her towards the exit.  They didn't speak, but their intent was obvious.

She sighed, "I'm not leaving Malcom, we need to get going."  She paused to consider her strategy, "the ship is here, Malcom."

At this his work slowed and he glanced back at Kara, "the ship?  Here?"  He hesitated, indecision wrought on his face.

"Yes, the ship.  I'm sure we can give you the full tour.  There's probably even room for you to set up there.  Lets get going though, if everyone's here chances are the city won't stay quiet forever."  The last was said with a dry bemusement even if she suspected it was true.

Malcom stopped his work and set down his tools nodding slowly.  He didn't speak but the small creatures began gathering the various tools and items carefully storing them away in various bags.  Malcom himself gathered a few select items, including those that he was working on, storing them in a large coffin-like crate.

Kara waited patiently while they worked knowing that anything she could say would just interrupt things further.  Once everything was stored away, the items were loaded into a single, obviously magical, bag.  After a quick check that everything was accounted for the creatures themselves climbed into the bag.  Malcom picked it up and slung it over his shoulder.

He nodded to Kara, "okay, lets see it then."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2010)

Lyn had ordered steaks for Tagen and Kelt. He would go for a roasted chicken with potatoes. "So..." said looking at Tagen "what kind of elf are you exactly... I haven't seen anything like you thus far" he started eating.


--


Elena saw Edith and went to give her a -crushing- hug. "Mother" the word came out of her mouth directly from the heart. She had finally accepted her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2010)

*For Kara*
Information started to pour in, though most of it didn't seem to make sense in the context of what they needed. A cult of followers for a demonic creature and it didn't seem that there was even many of them. 

From all over the continent, in every large city there were factions claiming to belong to the cult--and to be the last of the cult...

*Edith and Elena*
Finally being accepted by Elena surprised Edith. "Wow," she hugged her back, "So you really seem happy to see me all of a sudden. Are you okay?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2010)

ELENA
"I met with my father. And Veronica" she was still hugging her. "I waited too long for that. It's finally over." she nodded and cleaned a tear that was starting to form in her eye. "Heh, I was trying to get you out when the crew got you. I was really worried you would be caught in the firestorm too" she explained to her mother.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 1, 2010)

*Kara - Returning to the ship*

Kara brought Malcom back to the ship even as Marcie's reports started to come in.  When they got in sight of the ship Malcom paused, dumbstruck at the sheer size of the vessel.

Kara glanced at her companion, "come on, the others are mostly out but we can get you settled inside."

((Note, Malcom's Kara's cohort.  He's a mostly non-combative character that will stay on the ship unless there's a good reason to leave.  He's also an Artificer so he has some advantages in the making-magic department, feel free to ask him if you need something.  Or if you just want to chat, much like Kara Malcom has his own motivations and reasons for traveling.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2010)

((Damn, I don't have Lyn there, and elena is with Edith. Btw, did you need permission for this cohort? Elena has the Leadership feat too but I was saving it to get the Balck Pegasus *-* ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2010)

soulnova said:


> ELENA
> "I met with my father. And Veronica" she was still hugging her. "I waited too long for that. It's finally over." she nodded and cleaned a tear that was starting to form in her eye. "Heh, I was trying to get you out when the crew got you. I was really worried you would be caught in the firestorm too" she explained to her mother.



"You ran into your father and _her_. Well I'm glad you're alright, I had heard you were onboard but it seems that this ship has needed more than its fair share of running in the past few days. The crew has become someone disheartened too." 



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kara - Returning to the ship*
> 
> Kara brought Malcom back to the ship even as Marcie's reports started to come in.  When they got in sight of the ship Malcom paused, dumbstruck at the sheer size of the vessel.
> 
> ...



When the information gathering is complete, Kara doesn't have the clearest picture of this cult. There seems to be something odd about the organization of the cult itself, though she can't tell what.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2010)

"Its been quite a week, that's for sure. Hopefully things will get better now that we are back. Uhm... by the way, this is Leslia, sorry I didn't introduced you earlier. She's Maddy's mom" Elena made a motion with her hand, showing the adventurer.


----------



## thirteen (Jul 5, 2010)

ooc// sory everyone i was out for a RP event than lasted for 3 day :|


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "Its been quite a week, that's for sure. Hopefully things will get better now that we are back. Uhm... by the way, this is Leslia, sorry I didn't introduced you earlier. She's Maddy's mom" Elena made a motion with her hand, showing the adventurer.



Leslia greeted Edith with a smile, "Its an honor to meet you." She stepped in to shake her hand. 

Edith smiled back, "Nice to meet you too."

*Moving right along...*The rest of the day passed with little to no event, before long it was night and the city saw a downpour of rain from the skies. Cissinei returned to the ship, soaked through and through with a few garment bags clutched under her arm and Poe riding atop her head. 

She retired to her room for the time being. 

Sebastian's ritual was coming to a close and would end by morning, the ship stayed in the waters off to the side of Woglinde, as the crew prepared for the night. 

Dee had by this time found Elena, the monkey was still following Sebastian, "When morning comes, Sebastian will be too tired for anything too stressful," she said. "And Kara will have a lot of information to relay--maybe we should wait a little longer before deciding what to do exactly?"
 


thirteen said:


> ooc// sory everyone i was out for a RP event than lasted for 3 day :|


It's fine, not much has happened because I was out with a family emergency. Try to make OOC posts in the OOC thread from now on.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

After talking with Edith for a while Elena went over to look for Sebastian, only to turn away at the first sight of the monkey. 

At night, when Dee approached her, she was in her cabin, lying on the bed and a pillow over her head. "Uhu... we better wait until tomorrow"

Lyn in the other had spend all day with the guys drinking and eating. He used a cantrip to make an umbrella over his head as he walked back to the ship... he was a little tipsy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2010)

Cissinei slipped into her room quietly, closing the door and putting Poe on the bed. She tossed her bags across a chair and prepared to change. 

The ship rocked lightly on the turbulent waters of the sea in the small storm. When she was fully changed  she threw her robes back on over the lingerie, "Stay here Poe--guard my book," she laid the spell book down across the bed and exited the room. 

That cat meowed at her. 

She made her way out into the halls and down the Lyn's room to knock.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2010)

*Kara*
While waiting for the others to return Kara got Malcom integrated into the ship.  She gave him a brief tour allowing him to marvel at the wonders of the engine room and bridge before finding a room for him.

Malcom would claim a small storage room or something suitable to set up a forge in (assuming such exists).  After his tour he'll commence unpacking, filling the room with a variety craft tools.  Perhaps standing out from the other tools is a large black coffin-like box.  He'll also move a bed or cot into the room, spending minimal time seeing to his comfort.

Once settled he'll head back to his work, leaving his strange minions to sort and organize the smaller details.

While Malcom unpacks, Kara will settle into a room of her own, though with only a backpack full of things the room still looks mostly abandoned.  She'll spend the evening pondering the information that came in from her followers.


*Kurgan*
Kurgan spent the evening drinking and chatting about nothing in particular with the bartender.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2010)

The ship is well staffed and thus filled with people, though there are many rooms where the forge can go, the shopkeeper in the galley offers to allow him to use part of the shop.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The ship is well staffed and thus filled with people, though there are many rooms where the forge can go, the shopkeeper in the galley offers to allow him to use part of the shop.



((That's fine, I assumed some place would work, where isn't terribly important at the moment))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

Lyn opened the door a little. "Uh?" he was scratching his head halfway going to sleep. "Cissy?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((That's fine, I assumed some place would work, where isn't terribly important at the moment))



Upon seeing that there might someone who is building things onboard, Dee questions him about something, "Do you think you could forge things for this ship?" 



soulnova said:


> Lyn opened the door a little. "Uh?" he was scratching his head halfway going to sleep. "Cissy?"



"Brought a bit of a Present for you," she pushed him in the chest, back through the door and kicked it closed with her heel behind her.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

Lyn blinked. All the alcohol was gone now. "Wait, wha?" he finally gave her a good look and his jaw dropped "Ohh.... that looks... _nice_"  he gulped rather impressed "Well, is this ok with you?" he opened the door and made a move with his hand. Maggie sighed and left the room running.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2010)

"It's just fine," Cissinei said as she sauntered into the room and turned back to watch Maggie leave.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Upon seeing that there might someone who is building things onboard, Dee questions him about something, "Do you think you could forge things for this ship?"



Malcom paused his work surprised at the question.  He glanced around a moment looking for someone, then realizing he was alone with Dee he set down his tools and addressed her, "I was drafted as an engineer on ships in my youth actually.  Though I've never been on a ship so large as this."

He gestures briefly around the room at the tools and creatures, "simple things, yes, I can manage for you.  Large projects I don't have the equipment here, or the crew to work them.  Though if you can provide these I can probably work something out.  What did you have in mind?"

((Malcom actually has "Craft - Boat Building" at +16))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

A huge smiled appeared in his face. He closed the door and approached her "mmmmhh... hehe..." he grabbed her by the waist and started kissing her "I didn't though you would like this friends with benefits thing. Heh, glad you are ok with it... oooh... isnt this nice?" he tried to take the top off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Malcom paused his work surprised at the question.  He glanced around a moment looking for someone, then realizing he was alone with Dee he set down his tools and addressed her, "I was drafted as an engineer on ships in my youth actually.  Though I've never been on a ship so large as this."
> 
> He gestures briefly around the room at the tools and creatures, "simple things, yes, I can manage for you.  Large projects I don't have the equipment here, or the crew to work them.  Though if you can provide these I can probably work something out.  What did you have in mind?"
> 
> ((Malcom actually has "Craft - Boat Building" at +16))


Dee smiled, "There's a crew here already, some of the staff is actually made of airship engineers," she said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee smiled, "There's a crew here already, some of the staff is actually made of airship engineers," she said.



"Well, it depends on the scope of what you're trying to do.  With a ship this size if you want to do major revisions, armor plate the hull for example, you'll need a build team, dozens maybe hundreds of workers.  At least if you want it done in a reasonable amount of time.  Engineers would help certainly, but you need more laborers than anything."  Malcom shrugs.

"Perhaps it would help if you explain what you were wanting to do and I can see what sort of things I'd need?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2010)

soulnova said:


> A huge smiled appeared in his face. He closed the door and approached her "mmmmhh... hehe..." he grabbed her by the waist and started kissing her "I didn't though you would like this friends with benefits thing. Heh, glad you are ok with it... oooh... isnt this nice?" he tried to take the top off.


"You're going to have to take me back if you really want to get anywhere with this you're going to have to at least want to take me back." 

Cissinei stuck her tongue out playfully.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

Lyn pulled away and stared a while. He gulped. Gears started to work slowly in his head. His boner wouldn't let him think straight. Me made an effort to clear his mind. There was silence for about almost 10 seconds until he finally articulated the word "No". 

"I wont" he said more clearly now. "Not under those conditions. I would be lying to you and to myself. What I feel for you is not that kind of love anymore Cissy. If you want to have a good time with me, that's fine. You can't force me Cissy. I'm a free spirit, I would end up hating you"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Lyn pulled away and stared a while. He gulped. Gears started to work slowly in his head. His boner wouldn't let him think straight. Me made an effort to clear his mind. There was silence for about almost 10 seconds until he finally articulated the word "No".
> 
> "I wont" he said more clearly now. "Not under those conditions. I would be lying to you and to myself. What I feel for you is not that kind of love anymore Cissy. If you want to have a good time with me, that's fine. You can't force me Cissy. I'm a free spirit, I would end up hating you"



"I'm not forcing you to do anything, you just seem to have given up rather quickly," Cissinei said. "It's not as if much has changed, but if that's what you want..." she kissed him on the forehead, "I guess we could do that too."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

"I was -very- angry... I'm still a little pissed. I wont lie. My heart felt like burning everything around, that's not healthy isn't" he seemed worried about it. "I wont make any promises Cissy. I'm all in for having a good time together, but please, don't expect more from me... I fear you might want something I can't give you anymore. If that's ok with you, then by all means..." he nodded to her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "I was -very- angry... I'm still a little pissed. I wont lie. My heart felt like burning everything around, that's not healthy isn't" he seemed worried about it. "I wont make any promises Cissy. I'm all in for having a good time together, but please, don't expect more from me... I fear you might want something I can't give you anymore. If that's ok with you, then by all means..." he nodded to her.



"It's okay with me, but if I meet someone else you're going to be jealous," She said.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2010)

"Naaaaaaaah"  "Don't worry. I really doubt I would get jealous of that someone. I'm cool like that"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2010)

*Morning came to find Sebastian finishing up his rituals...*the night had been rather quiet, the ship rested silently on the sea as it rocked in the waves and the rain beat down around it. 

Dee slept in her Captain's chair, still excited to have her stolen ship back, she watched the front window of the ship as the rain showed no sign of abating. 

She could see down into the streets where people milled about here and there, but the rain kept many at bay. 

She muttered to herself, "Looks like its going to be a wet day, today."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2010)

Exhausted and covered in bits of wax, incense, the Cleric had collapsed in a chair in a corridor.  Rebecca passed by him, being careful not to make too much sound.  She had slept at an inn.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2010)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan awoke early as his standard.  He went through his normal morning routine of prayer, shaving his head and face, and caring for his axe and armor.  Once his things were in order he headed to the galley for a light breakfast.

*Kara*
Kara awoke slowly, she had been up late getting reports and organizing things.  Her face showed heavy colors of exhaustion amongst other more subtle and complex emotions.  She dressed slowly and deliberately, gaining a sort of momentum.  Once dressed she took a moment to put her face together, oddly rather than using rogue or makeup her process carefully removed the stray emotions from her face, leaving the usual positive-but-unreadable "mask" in place.

Once she was set she headed to the galley figuring that most would be arriving there at some point in the morning and she could fill them in on what she knew once everyone arrived.


*Malcom*
If Malcom slept there was little evidence of it.  The sounds of smithing echoed from his workshop throughout the night and morning found him already at work on whatever drove him.  If he ate, or indeed if he even needed to eat, he did so in his room leaving little evidence behind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2010)

"Uhg..." Kelt muttered as he woke up, rubbing his head. He had a bit of a hangover. Granted, it wasn't the worst hangover he'd ever had, but it was his first in a while, and time had taken the worst edges off his memory. "Damn..." As he dressed, he made the usual promises about how he would never drink again and would spend his life helping the poor...standard really.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2010)

As Elena tried to go to sleep she will be haunted by strange horrendous images. A ball of ugly fur covered in fangs that tries to chew her head. She tries to fight it just to see the thing moves like lighting and strikes her in the face. "AH!"  

She wakes up several times during the night. 


Next day.

Lyn got up as he normally does and wakes up Cissy. He will go check on Kelt to see how he fares. He seemed a little too drunk last night. Lyn knocks on the door two times. "Hey there"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2010)

"Ahhh..." Kelt muttered, stumbling out the door. "Not so loud..." He shook his head like a dog trying to get water out of it's ears and looked up. "I need a lot of cold water. Oh, sup Lyn?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2010)

Lyn moved his hand and a glass of fresh water appeared in front of him. "Guess is not that cold. Should work though. Just wanted to make sure you didn't choke if you started to puke or something... I heard that happens so... just checking... " he chuckled and pointed behind him.

"It appears Dee and Elena are going to take a decision about what to do next. You should come along when you feel better" Lyn seemed in a very good mood. "See you around"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2010)

The rain had been replaced by cold air that sneaked into the city like an invading army to slit the necks of sleeping soldiers. A light snow was falling, caught on a rugged wind that whipped the flurries around the sky. Already some of it was amassing atop the ship. 

Dee watched the snow with some excitement, it was like being back home for her all over again, the northlands saw an almost constant snowfall. 

As she watched the snow fall there was a loud sound like footsteps in the hallway, Leslia was behind her when she turned around. 

"I think we're going to need to really discuss this thing with the cultists," Leslia said. 

"What's going on?" asked Dee.

Kara was there on the galley and she explained what she knew and what she thought Leslia to be trying to say. The information that had been gathered thus far pointed to a loosely related group of cults that were older than most of the known temples and religions in the world. Some of them so old that they didn't even know that they traced back to a singular source. 

Leslia nodded agreeing with her here.

Then Kara continued her explanation, that the cults are _Branches _of the same spear head group, and thus the old name for them, before they forgot their origin was the Branches of Shadow. She went on to reiterate their age and explain that they might be looking at the origin of all the modern temples and churches and that there is evidence that the gods were once mortals, good or otherwise that rose to an esteemed place out of hard work.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2010)

Lyn had gone back to the bridge after talking to Kelt and was hearing what Leslia and Kara had to say. His eyes started to go wide in awe when the Mortal-to-Divine was brought up. ??
"you mean... we could actually... if we kill those stupid cultist..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2010)

Leslia sighed, "In theory someone could do it, but you're talking about an amount of power not just anyone can acquire and one that has seemingly been worshiped by evil, despite its capacity to do good."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2010)

"So where do we go from here?"  Kara began slowly, "the cult seems too spread out to really strike at.  We could go one group at a time, but that would take quite some time."

She sighed, "and time may be a precious asset that we need to spend wisely."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2010)

"This is just a lot to take in," Dee said. "And despite being Captain of this little heap, I hate to try and dictate where we go...plus we might not be able to use this ship to get there for a while." 

"What do you mean?" Leslia asked.

"The engine won't perform right in this kind of cold, I would feel wary piloting it in this," she said. 

Leslia looked at Kara, "That will take more time from your already dwindling supply...perhaps there is a simple explanation to all of this we're missing. Something we all now know about the cultists that can help. You say they're widely spread, right? What if there is a central group somewhere, one that keeps the old ways?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2010)

"That would certainly be convenient.  I didn't find anything to suggest that though, likely that means if there is such a group they're keeping their heads low."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2010)

"Just tell me where do I throw my _BALLS OF FIRE_" Lyn boasted and made the motion of casting his spell and something exploding.


Elena fell silent. This was going to get more complicated but hopefully, they would figure out where this central cult was hidden.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 13, 2010)

_"Just tell me where do I throw my BALLS OF FIRE" Lyn boasted and made the motion of casting his spell and something exploding._

Sometime ago, Rebecca had entered the room.  She quirked an eyebrow at Lyn  "...if those are on fire, you should probably see a physician."

She paced around the room.  "Anyhow, I'm a newcomer to this group, and Strat doesn't quite want to leave yet, but it seems to me that you lot need to figure out what exactly it's all about before you go rushing off trying to get ahold of some sort of power or trying to thwart dark cults."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2010)

Elena
"She's right" Elena spoke with seriousness "We should try to look more into this. We wouldn't like to find ourself with things over our head. I suggest we try to contact _people up there_" she implied the use of Sebastian's commune spell. 


Lyn
"If they are anything like Lenora's alternate form, we will need some aerial support you know" added Lyn at the end.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2010)

"I can get my people to look in to things tonight, though I'm sure they'll find any more this time than they did last time unless we can provide some information new information."  Kara spoke cautiously, "I'd prefer to wait until tonight so we have as much information as possible."  Kara didn't add that the magic item that lets her communicate only works once a day anyway.

"We should talk to Malcom about the flight support, I'm sure he can manage something if we can fund the materials for it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 14, 2010)

Viola, Sebastian's sister came into the room carrying a tray, she was dressed in a puffy coat she had found somewhere, "Hey," she greeted everyone, "I have some juice here if anyone would like some, I deiced to help out here with you all in any small way I could, as a thank you." 

Meanwhile, Strat seemed to be trying to say something to Rebbecca, though it didn't make sense how it could know anything:


*Spoiler*: _Strat to Rebbecca_ 



The guitar tells her psychically that it knows of these cults and that the hail from the North, but that's all it can say. After that Strat falls silent.




Leslia looked to Rebbecca, this was her first time seeing the bard, "How old is that instrument you're carrying?" she asked.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2010)

"How old can that be? No more than a couple of decades... right?" Lyn raised his eyebrow in an inquisitive manner. 

"Heh, you would have fun with Lars... I'm sure of that" Elena giggled a little remembering her old talking sword.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2010)

Leslia shook her head at Lyn, "That thing could be thousands of years old," she moved closer to Sebastian, "Is it...sentient?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2010)

"Well, he does funny noises" Elena shrugged. It wasn't that impressive. Unless Rebecca was hiding some secret abilities of the weapon... Lars didn't show his lightning bolt until after a while.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Leslia shook her head at Lyn, "That thing could be thousands of years old," she moved closer to Sebastian, "Is it...sentient?"




_Quick point: Sebastian isn't here_

Rebecca shrugged.  "I never ask him about his age, and he never asks of mine.  Speculate all you want about that.  Considering who I got him from..." her voice died to a mumble as she hesitated about something  "...a large, dark stranger at a crossroads.  But you might come to some dead ends."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2010)

((I had meant Rebbecca, I am so used to referring to you as Sebastian - Congrats you've been type cast))

Leslia sighed, "Can he talk out loud?" she asked. Or do you just hear him?" She turned as if to think with her hand to her chin and then turned back to face him, "A few thousand years back on a distant shore, there was young bard, Ashley Alexis Alexander, she wrote of her living instrument that spoke its words into her mind. Going back further and even sometimes more recently you can find hints of tales here and there about such a thing, and there's not just one. But a guitar seems to be most prominent among them."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Rebecca shook her head.  "He talks, it's just a bit hard to describe how.  It's like...when you've known someone for a very long time, you can almost guess what they're saying.  He won't talk to just anyone..."

The guitar gave off a feeling of smugness.  Everyone in the room would feel it.

Rebecca snapped at the guitar.  "Don't give me that look asshole!"  Turning to Leslia she apologized.  "He's a mite full of himself; thinks he's the gods' gift to music or something.  From what I, and you know of him, he might be right.  Doesn't give him the right to be full of himself about it though."

She put the instrument down on a table.  "More importantly though, he claims to have played a gig where there were cultists like the ones you mentioned--somewhere in the North.  Apparently they were a rough crowd."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2010)

"So North then," Kara started slowly.  "My helpers are only through Whitefall, so we'll have to do research the old fashioned way once we cross the mountains.  Though if we think we'll need them I might be able to arrange a few people to show up and help out."

"Any ideas as to where to start?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

Leslia sighed, "Well there is not a lot north of here, but you should make for Timbre, its the first large city across the mountains." 

With her arms folded, Dee stepped forward, "Maybe there's a chance we could swing by home--Eostre isn't far from there," she said. 

"If you're going to go north, one of the things you might want to look into as far as ancient societies go is the ruins in the northlands. There was an advanced city that's long abandoned in the tundra. Quite remarkable if you get a chance to see it." Leslia turned to Rebbecca and Strat. "You might even find out where the guitar originated."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2010)

"I better look for Sebastian... " she started to move towards the door.

"Yeah, you should" Lyn shrugged looking out from the window.

"-why do you say so?" she stopped cold.

"Uhm? Well, because we are going after a cult in the north to 'whatever is called' town, and he happens to know more than us about religious stuff, that's why..." Lyn raised his eyebrow "What else could I be talking about?"

"Erhm... yes, sorry I miss heard you" Elena left the deck to look for the cleric.

Lyn sighed confused. "So, should we wait a little more here in Woglinde or just keep going?" Lyn asked leaning against the window.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2010)

"The ship is staying here," Dee said. "I won't risk taking her north in this weather. If the engines ice over we could drop right out of the sky..." Dee said. "Hope you all packed warm," she said.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2010)

Lyn jaw's dropped. "Whaaat? You want m...-us to walk in the snow?" ?  "You can't be serious Dee! I don't do well is such a climate..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 20, 2010)

The door swung open, narrowly missing Elena's face.  "Oh--sorry about that Elena.  Viola told me everyone was up here plotting.  Thought I might as well be in on it."

There was a clanking noise, as Sebastian meandered into the room.  He looked well-rested.  "The cold's not that bad Lyn, as long as you dress for it."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2010)

Elena froze and managed to avoid the door. Well, all those years fighting had to pay off on normal life sometime. "No problem" 

"I shiver a lot. I hate that." Lyn made a face of disgust and rolled his eyes "But whatever... I guess I can work a spell for that" he shrugged.

"It seems all these evil cults have the same origin... and THE cult is somewhere up North... or at least that's what Leslia information points out..." Elena looked nervously behind Sebastian trying to be sure the monkey wasn't following him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2010)

"I would say in the interests of balancing our time needs we take the day to make purchases and prepare for the cold weather followed by a good night's sleep so we can leave early in the morning."  Kara trailed off slightly at the end, her mind already making plans for what was needed.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2010)

Once Elena was sure monkey wasn't around, she will go to town to get a horse. While Lyn might get too 'special' with all the walking in the snow part, she think it would be best if the party has a transport and some horses. Not a mule... Sebastian's mules always get killed, she remembered.


Edit: 
Elena will buy a Heavy warhorse+saddle, a wagon and 2 light horses to pull it. She will also buy clothes accordingly of the weather. Warm clothes for her... she's not sure of Dee's and Cissy's size. lol
Heavy Warhorse (female). She feels strangely melancholic when riding again. She really missed having a horse. *HINT HINT* 400gp
Bit and Bridle 2 gp
Military Saddle 20gp
8 winter blankets 4gp
A week worth of trail rations for 8 people. Just in case. 28gp
Is they are available she will buy Boots of the Winterlands. 2500gp 

Total if she finds everything: 2954gp

((Dammit, I cant open the Item compendium ... I'll buy other stuff later))


EDIT2:

Lyn will follow Kara this time. "Hey, I want to help. I don't know... maybe I can assist you in something" he shrugged. He just didn't want to stay in the ship for too long.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2010)

*Kara*
When the others started to break off to plan Kara pulled Lyn aside.  "Do you have a minute?"  Conscious of the others around her she forced an aura of nonchalance, "when I was coming back to Whitefall I stumbled on a bit of a puzzle I was hoping to get your input on."

((Heh, didn't see your edit above Soul))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

*LYN*
Lyn followed Kara to a more private place. "Yes? a puzzle? Well... If you think I can work it out, please go ahead and do tell" He raised one of his eyebrows.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2010)

*Kara*

Kara quickly led Lyn to the room she had claimed on the ship.  She was somewhat distracted as they walked, trying to figure out exactly what to say.  She started cautiously, "I'm not sure puzzle is the right term.  Well, it is puzzling but it's more of mystery."  She sighed slightly, she was babbling.  She never babbled.

When they arrived at her room she invited Lyn in and closed the door.  "It might be easier simply to show you, since it's the explaining that I need your help with."  She walked carefully across the small room, leaving her back to Lyn.

Her uncertain hands carefully undid the buttons along the back of her blouse.  She forced herself to maintain her composure despite the pressure the silence seemed to leave in the air.  Once free the garment slipped forward showing her smooth and pale back.

There was a brief, pregnant pause before anything happened.  Then two small bulges appeared along Kara's back.  They grew quickly and without warning there was a sickening tearing sound accompanied by a sharp gasp from Kara as a pair of delicate leathery wings emerged.

She turned around slowly, carefully holding her blouse to maintain her dignity.  She was pale even for her and beads of sweat dripped down the side of her face, "that wasn't so bad this time.  The first time it happened I passed out from the pain."  She trailed off, not wanting to distract the issue any more than she already had.

Her voice caught in her throat and she paused, waiting to see Lyn's reaction.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

Lyn followed Kara to her room.  Yeah, nothing to worry. Then she started to go all nervous. Lyn stood straight like he could feel they would talk about something important. 

Then... Kara started to take off part of her blouse. Lyn's mind raced. -Oh boy, are you lucky or what? First Cissy agrees to have some freebie and now...-

First he was 
Then he was 
But then he was 

"What-the-fuck...." he was caught off guard. "You... how? Since when? I mean... what?" he was like hypnotized by the wings. It total awe.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2010)

Kara relaxed slightly, Lyn was surprised obviously, she expected that.  But no violence was good.  "On the trip back to Whitefall, I found a ship -- a normal ship, not an air ship -- to come back on.  On the third, maybe fourth day, we had just gotten clear of the mists that morning.  By lunch I was feeling odd," she paused and shrugged.  "I figured it was just a touch of seasickness at first, but it got worse, much worse.  I must have looked bad, the crew didn't want anything to do with me."

"I ended up hiding below decks just to have a quiet place to rest.  Whatever it was kept getting worse, I thought my insides were going to tear apart.  Then the pain spiked, and I passed out.  When I woke up," she trailed off and glanced the wings.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2010)

Whom ever was left behind to her got a bit of a tale from Dee about what they were going to be facing, "I hope you will all believe me when I say that the Frostfell is dangerous despite having people like us to navigate it. There are sparse forests with snow trapped up high in trees, its been known to fall when someone is too loud around them. The cold at high altitudes will be to much for even me and Cissinei--and we're used to cold. And there are other dangerous to worry about, you know...the usuals."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

"A mist... that's not good" Lyn is going to try to identify if he recognizes the kind of wings or what other things can provoke this effect. He has seen devils, dragons and demons wings before. 

Knowledge Arcana 1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33)

Spellcraft 1d20+16 → [6,16] = (22)

"uhm...."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2010)

*Outside the airship*...though the waters were frozen and the sky gray a ship approached Woglinde from the southern trails.

It was a small, open topped vehicle like those made in the Deserts and anyone who had been to the fortress owned by Endari--Elena's father. 

The ship slid through the sky in sleek fashion, covered in burn marks that showed it had survived the rain of fire and it had continued to brave the cold here...

"It seems that we have some familiar faces arriving," said Saxton.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

Elena's mouth open widely. She didn't hear Saxton talking.

 "Shit" she muttered and lead her horse on full gallop to where the ship seemed to arrive. "Take care of the other horses. Do not tell Edith about this" she told the knight.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2010)

((From his experiences Lyn can tell the wings are most similar to those of the demons of the abyssal planes than of the other options.  However something does seem off about the shape as if they were only partially formed.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2010)

"It shall be hard for her not to see this gesture," Saxton said. 

Elena remembers the talk of there being a war council that needed to assemble in Woglinde.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2010)

"Well... this is Abyssal, that's for sure" he scratched his chin "and they are not totally develop...uhm... do you know if anyone back in your family had dealing with demons? Attacked maybe?" 

"I mean, I'm not sure where did I get my fangs and claws... Cissy was the one who cleared that up. We could always ask her if you want." he now seemed more calm.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

Kara nodded slowly, if she was surprised by his answer she didn't show it.  "Dealings?  Not that I know of.  My parents both died when I was pretty young, but they were normal from what I remember."  She sighed and stretched her wings slowly, "we can talk to Cissy if you think she can help, just be careful who you tell.  If the wrong people find out it might be bad.  Take the dwarf for example, you saw his reaction to Heather, what do you think would happen if he gets it in his mind I'm some sort of demon?"  She shivered involuntarily.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

"Yeah, and I'm sort of dragon" he chuckled "Ok, just wait here, I'll look for her so we can figure this out as soon as possible" he will carefully leave the room and go to cissy.

"Hey, Cissy... there's something I need to show you at Kara's place. We might need a little more knowledge than I have" he tried to explain to the girl.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "Yeah, and I'm sort of dragon" he chuckled "Ok, just wait here, I'll look for her so we can figure this out as soon as possible" he will carefully leave the room and go to cissy.
> 
> "Hey, Cissy... there's something I need to show you at Kara's place. We might need a little more knowledge than I have" he tried to explain to the girl.



Cissinei was moving rather sluggishly that morning and she didn't seem to be all that responsive. Poe was riding atop her head and she clutched her book at her side, "What is it?" she asked. 

"Do we need to go there to see it?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

"Well, yes, is something relatively big and we can't carry them around" he nodded and showed her the way. "Hey do you feel sick or something?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

Cissinei shook her head, her brown curls bumping into the sides of her face, "No, I'm fine really. It's nothing." 

"It's cold out today, huh?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

"Yeah, pretty much. I personally prefer the desert... the cold just get to my bones" he said while walking towards Kara's room. Once there he knocked twice. "I brought Cissy" as he waited for Kara to respond he turned to the wizard. "Ah, I must warn you. It can't be a little impressive. Just... don't scream or anything like that, alright?" he looked a Poe. "Uhm... he should stay outside. It would be best"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

Cissinei clutched Poe, "He stays with me, he's well behaved." She held the cat in front of her like a doll.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

"Come on in," Kara answered, wondering if she had the strength to go through this again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

Cissinei entered with Poe clutched in her arms against her spell book as Lyn led her in, she glanced around Kara's place, curious of any clues as to what kind of person Kara was and had become. When she came to a stop she took a pose which mater her hip pop out to the side slightly because of the angle she was at, "What's going on? Why bother with all of the hush-hush?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

((I'm going to take she still has the wings out))

Lyn closed the door behind them. "Ehem" Lyn cleared his throat pointing at Kara's back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

((Yeah, she's as Lyn left her, no point in going through the whole show again  ))

Kara glanced about nervously as the second powerful mage entered her small room and waited for an opinion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

Cissinei didn't seem shocked as much as she was vastly intrigued. She placed Poe on the floor with her spell book and leaned in to get a better look. "Well now, this is new. Did they just grow like this?" 

After speaking, she hefted her book, opened it and placed her glasses on. She flipped through her book as if looking for something but spoke again as she glared down at the pages. "Were you bitten, attacked, or touched by any strange creatures? Did you have any..._erotic_...dreams involving a strange creature." 

Cissinei's questions were rattled off in much the same way a doctor does their inquiry while looking over your chart.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

Kara was caught somewhat off guard by the clinical precision but answered as smoothly as she could, "no bites, no attacks worth mentioning.  My dreams may have been a touch colorful of late, but no patterns that I recall."  She blushed slightly at the admission.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

"So its not a succubus, incubus or any kind of blood born pathogenic thing I can think of," Cissinei sighed trying to think of something. "You know I'm not the medical professional, I can't even properly dress a wound. That's why what I am going to say next might sound stupid...but we need to ask someone who has some divine knowledge in religion and medicine." 

She looked at Lyn and Kara in turn, "Considering that I almost got my head bashed in by Sebastian for having Saxton around, maybe we should search for someone a little more on the left side of righteous." 

Closing her book with a sigh, she muttered, "I wish Barbaneth was still here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

Kara sighed, "the more people that find out though the more likely it is someone will decide to 'fix it' in a rather absolute fashion.  If it is demonic in nature most goodly clerics have pretty specific considerations there."

"Granted they're also the ones most likely to know of a cure though."  She sighed again, "I trust both of you, I'd like to trust everyone but this is my life we're talking about.  It's difficult to trust someone who's allegiance is to a higher power."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

"Again, this is going to sound really, really stupid. But what if we were to find a not so good cleric?" asked Cissinei. 

"We're going to my home town and there was a guy there who mostly kept to himself, though he was pretty horrid and awkward. He lived outside of town and my parents let him keep his estate because besides being odd he never really hurt anyone. But he was a cleric and almost certainly evil..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

Kara shook her head wildly, "no you misunderstand!  It's not that-- It's just--"  She paused and sighed, "I wouldn't want to trust someone sworn to follow an evil god.  It's not really that I don't trust Sebastian I just envision him smiling sadly as he prescribes execution."

She shook her head again, flustered.  "I don't know what to do.  If you think we should tell the others that's fine, it will probably come out eventually."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

> "Again, this is going to sound really, really stupid. But what if we were to find a not so good cleric?" asked Cissinei.



"Ah-ah, no no, no sir" Lyn finally interrupted. He had keep quiet most of the conversation as if this affliction was kind of a woman's thing of sort. "No non-good clerics... No, that never works out. I almost killed the last one and Elena wanted to slash his head in tiny bits. And you know he's kinda evil...?" he sighed  

"Kara said she was in the mist from Giruvegan for a while... could that have set off some magical/demonic reaction. You and I weren't supposed to go there for our magic... especially for my dragon heritage... what if she had some unlucky demon blood there?" Lyn wasn't accusing her, just pointing it out. 

"I believe Sebastian would be our best -non murderous/evil- choice."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

"I will deal with the cleric in my town, he knows me and won't try and hurt me. It's not like he has the means to, he's an old man. We can go that route still if Kara want's to, we don't have to trust anyone." 

Cissinei sighed and looked to Kara.

"Well my sister won't tell, but the others I don't know about," Cissinei said. She glanced to Lyn, "You can't tell Elena," she warned him. "At all, she and Sebastian are very close and if she tried to keep it from him, then it will weigh on her consciousness."

"Still I think Sebastian is a bad idea _right now._"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

"Is not like is going to get any better -LATER-" he folded his arms. "I mean, clearly, those are starting to grow more. The thing is, Cissy, at least Kara and I know Sebastian. I know him more than you do. Heck, if we go to this guy you tell, Sebastian and Elena will be REALLY pissed off if they found out!" he explained really concerned.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

soulnova said:


> "Is not like is going to get any better -LATER-" he folded his arms. "I mean, clearly, those are starting to grow more. The thing is, Cissy, at least Kara and I know Sebastian. I know him more than you do. Heck, if we go to this guy you tell, Sebastian and Elena will be REALLY pissed off if they found out!" he explained really concerned.



"I was going to go see the old man when I got there anyway. It was something I did, taking care of the decrepit when they couldn't help themselves anymore. For whatever reason he can't use magic, but his knowledge might be helpful," Cissinei said. 

"He's more or less a dying old man." 

She glanced back toward the door, "The mists in the Mournland were really potent, it could be what caused this but if that's the case I wouldn't know how to go about reversing it. The mists were taken away when those beasts rose up."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2010)

"I guess for now we might have to just keep an eye out for ideas."  She paused and stretched the wings out, "they don't seem to be causing any problems anyway, at least not anymore.  I'm even starting to get the hang of them," as she spoke they slowly retracted vanishing beneath the skin.  "Goodness knows we've got bigger problems to worry about anyway."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2010)

Lyn shrugged. "It's you call Kara. And yes, you can bet we are in big troubles.... I need to buy some stuff. Not going to be walking around the snow with these clothes. I need something more warm" he said sighing and walking towards the door.


Elena, in the other hand was ready to meet whoever came in the ship from the desert.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2010)

((Sorry for the delay))

Once redressed Kara will head into town also to prepare supplies.  She'll buy:

Assuming they're available:
- A least crystal of Adaption (armor crystal) - 500gp
- A lesser crystal of Flame Assault (weapon crystal) - ??? (can someone look this up for me?)
- A light warhorse - 150gp ("Midnight")
- A Military Saddle - 20gp
- Bit and Bridal - 2gp
- A heavy horse - 200gp ("Dancer")
- A pack saddle - 5gp
- Bit and Bridal - 2gp
- Feed for 10 days for both - 1gp
- A tent - 10gp


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2010)

soulnova said:


> Lyn
> "Oh, I hadn't seen that" he looked at what Kurgan had bought. "I'll have the same too"
> Assuming they're available he'll buy:
> - Crystal of Adaptation (Least) - 500gp
> ...



(( I was checking what to buy for Lyn when I realized.... I was missing this from before...forgot to put that on my sheet back then....  ))

((BTW, Lesser Crystal of Fire assault is 3,000gp EM))

Lyn will go ahead and buy the following:


Fiery tunic -- Resistance to fire 5; 1/day fire shield and all weapons are flaming 5,000

Ring of feather falling --Triggers feather fall if you fall more than 5 ft. 2,200gp

Cloak of resistance +2 -- +2 resistance bonus on all saving throws 4,000

A white fur cloak 4gp
(a hat and a cane? LOL)

TOTAL 11,204gp

((I pity the fool who casts Detect Magic on Lyn. He'll go blind))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 28, 2010)

With the exception of the fiery tunic, Lyn is able to find everything he wants and Kara is able to find all of her items too. Cissinei makes the suggestion that they just buy a carriage and use it for travel a carriage holds eight people and should be enough to take them over the hills. 

It takes several moments for Elena to find where the ship has landed, there's a tall building with a huge circular dome at the top, and a lot of security outside.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2010)

ELENA
Elena arrives to the big building. She asks around what's that place, what's going on in there, if they know who came in the ship from the desert and if she allowed to enter.

Elena wont push it if she's not allowed but she will come back to the ship to share the news with the rest of the party.



LYN

((In that case he will get instead...))

"Is that... a FIERY TUNIC!?"  "...Not...aw, nuts. Wait... is that a Field provision bow? Uhm...I guess the others would need it." he ponder for a second, this is something everyone can actually use. He already has his own Everlasting Trial Rations but even the horses can use this too. "Alright...I'll take that"


Field provisions box 1/day produces full day’s sustenance for up to fifteen humans or five horses 2,000


((Hope is not too much...))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2010)

*Elena *

The building security guard was dressed more like a noble knight. He held up a hand to cause Elena to pause. "This facility is for diplomats and their parties only--if you're not here by diplomatic invite, there's no entry." 

*Lyn *

When Cissinei sees that Lyn has purchased something that could help to feed the party she wanders over, "What was that? Just now then?" she asked. "Trying to help us out?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2010)

"Well, yes. I thought it would be best for everyone. I don't need it myself. I bought those magic items before, remember? Sebastian can make some food but giving we need to be on our toes for these cultists, is better if he saves his spells...not matter how weak that one is, who knows?" he shrugged not giving it importance. He put it with the rest of his stuff in the Bag of holding. He looked at the contents pondering.  "Hehehe, that's quite a lot actually... now I only need my own lair, heh" he said in low voice.


((Gotta go now! Cya tomorrow! ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 3, 2010)

Meanwhile, Sebastian had gone shopping.  He was looking mostly for odds and ends.  There wasn't much to buy, just some platinum rings--and maybe his crossbow could use an alteration.  The repeating light crossbow he had bought in Elfenlied hadn't seen much use.

Items Purchased:
Spell Storing Repeating Crossbow +1
Platinum rings worth 50 GP each (5)
100 ft silk rope

Remaining gold: 1,100


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2010)

"Alright...How long will they take?" After she gets her answer Elena will come back to the ship then walking slowly through the streets with her mare. She finds Sebastian making some shopping around. She smiles warmly. "Did you find anything interesting?" she asks out loud from behind and gets down the horse.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2010)

*Elena*
The guard glared at Elena with a grim expression plastered on his pale Elven face, "What do you mean? There's no way you're getting in here without and invite, the parameters of the meeting are kept secret from the public for security purposes." 

He glanced down at the sword she carried, "As if I would be willing to let a rambunctious young lady with weapons all over her person into a room with diplomats." 

He turned his nose up at her. 

*Lyn & Cissy*
Cissinei smirked, "I guess that we could use something to save the small spells power that could very well be the difference between stabilizing someone on the edge of death or losing them," Cissinei said.

"I am considering getting something in the way of an ice weapon, though I can't decide if I should or shouldn't," she pondered outloud. 

*Sebastian*
Sebastian finds the items he needs without much trouble.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2010)

ELENA
*flashback*
Elena's eyes narrowed a little. "This is a *holy* sword. I suggest you to watch your words" Elena felt it was a pity her reputation wasn't known here but she didn't say anything else about her. Claiming to have killed devils and demons would only create confusion. "No matter then, I just wanted to know if one of the diplomats arrived safely from the desert but as things go, I don't wish to give any trouble" She then left without looking back at the elf.
*/End Flashback*

Lyn
The sorcerer snorted. "You want weapons?" he tapped her head twice "That's all you need" ((yeah, he'd tap that LOL )) "If you mean something like a rod or a staff, that's another story altogether... Uhm, In any case a ranged weapon would be preferable but is not like we have a great aim" he arranged his stuff in the bag of holding. "Uhm... I'll give this to Kurgan, I don't need it" he took out one of the crystals that allowed the bearer to rest on armor "I didn't realized it was for armor... I thought on giving it to Elena but Kurgan's armor seems so much heavier. You coming?" he started walking to find the dwarf... Lyn imagined he would be on the bar at the ship.

((- Restful Crystal - 500gp ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2010)

*Elena*
The Elf didn't seem to flinch, "If you can get diplomatic approval to enter, then you may do all the checking you like." 

*Lyn & Cissy
*Surprised that Lyn was giving anything away, she nodded, "I think I want something in a crossbow, though not sure what kind, though there really aren't many types out there I suppose."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2010)

ELENA
Elena left to try find a permit. Diplomacy 1d20+15 → [9,15] = (24)


LYN
Lyn shrugged. "Get a wand of magic missiles" he looked inside his bag again as he walked to look for Kurgan "Heh, I have never used this one" he got out a Wand of Charm Person.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2010)

*Elena*
She searched the town only to find that most of the diplomats were behind the gates that were being guarded. On the way back to the ship, in a funk, she ran into the rude man whom she had seen working in Leslia's Museum. When asked about it, he shook his head, "Is this some kind of joke? Mademoiselle Leslia is allowed into any diplomatic or religious function which she pleases! Now, stop wasting my time you still girl." 

He ran off in a huff. 

*Lyn & Cissy*
"I am more about the ice thing."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2010)

Elena almost facepalmed. Leslia! Of course! She dismissed the man and went to find Maddy's mom at the ship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2010)

(Pushing things along here) 

Elena found Leslia and acquired the necessary permissions. She was promptly let into the gates when she returned with a guard escort who would lead her to where the ships from the Desert were staying. 

She found Veronica and her Father standing near the ship, "It seems you arrived here despite the troubles all over the world."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2010)

Elena
Elena sighed slightly in relief when she finally found them "We had unexpected help" she only said that. "..Although the ship was lost with the fire. ...How did the city fared?" Elena asked looking at the bad shape of their vessel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 6, 2010)

"The city was nearly totally lost, after the attack you saw coupled with this, fire rain, there wasn't much we could do." 

He seemed occupied, like he needed to get on his way, "I've got to go, but I will be around for a while to come, the city isn't safe for most of the people now and I've relocated for the time being, I'm sure you can find me when I'm needed." 

With that her father left and Veronica with him, in silence.

(if no one has any other business to handle, I would like to get a move on the next portion of our trip)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2010)

((I'm good with moving on))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2010)

(( All good here ))

*ELENA*
Because Elena doesn't know how long the meeting will take, she will leave word at her father's ship she's leaving to the north with her mother. She goes back to Dee and the others hoping everyone is ready to leave the next day.



*LYN*
Lyn wanted to give *Kurgan* the Restful Crystal. He will leave it in Kurgan's room. "I think that will do."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2010)

((Edith won't be making the journey, mostly just the party)). 

The next morning was colder than the last, the sky was white and the water around the ship was frozen. 

Bundled up as tight as they could manage, the party said their goodbyes and pressed out of the the city into the cold Northern Wilderness. Just outside of the city snow began to fall and the path was covered by early afternoon. The roads were empty and when the party stopped for lunch they were forced to take refuge in a small ruined building that was off to the side of the path for warmth. 

With the fire started, Dee volunteered to cook as they settled in.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2010)

Elena gave a big hug to her mother before departing. "Don't get into trouble alright?" Also, she will ask Leslia about the Council... or at least if she can send her word of what they decided.

Elena and Lyn didn't feel the cold as much thanks to their latest acquisitions. Elena's Boots of the Winterlands was in fact the perfect thing for this weather.

Lyn walked up to Dee. "Uhm, what do you want to do?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2010)

Dee stared at Lyn like he was crazy, "I want to cook. I can cook you know, I used to do it for my crew sometimes on special occasions," she said defensively.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2010)

LYN
He raised his left eyebrow "yesss...." he dragged the word a little "...But I'm asking what are you going to cook... I want to know if I should wait for you or go ahead and eat from the stuff I brought" he points at his magic mug and rations on his bag. 

(( Just so you know, Lyn has a white pimp fur coat  ))


ELENA
Elena chuckled hearing Dee and Lyn but kept to herself. She put a winter blanket on top of her mare to make her more confortable.

(( BTW, who exactly is coming along? ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2010)

Staring blankly at Lyn and then blinking, Dee simply said, "Stew, just some stew." 

Cissinei chimed in, "Stew is the best way to keep warm out here." It didn't seem that Cissinei needed that though, she was in her normal clothes, she didn't seem uncomfortable or at all cold though it was very chilly out and snow was still falling.

((Just the player characters and Dee and Cissinei))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2010)

*Kara*
Kara dismounted lost in thought while the others chatted, taking a moment to care for the animals while they rested.  She shivered somewhat in spite of her magical protections.  She didn't like the thought of being trapped out in the cold.  Once settled she turned to the others, "Stew sounds good, assuming we can keep it warm long enough to eat it."

((Malcom's staying back at the ship as well, continuing his work, whatever it is  ))

*Kurgan*
Kurgan trudged on foot as the party traveled.  And although he preferred the dry heat of a forge to the cold his magics kept him comfortable as well.  He smirked inwardly at the various animals the others brought.  Cold and mountains make for harsh conditions to bring pack animals with, better to trudge slowly the Dwarven way.

Actually better to dig a nice warm fortress into the side of the mountain and have the miners tunnel their way wherever they needed to go.  He muttered under his breath and generally did his best to ignore everything he could.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2010)

Dee fumbled through pots trying to get something together, "Any water we would find out here is frozen," she said. "I'm going to need a little clean water to cook in." 

Cissinei was able to help, but only in making an ice block in the largest pot that could then be melted down. Dee smiled, "Good, we're underway." 

She cut up vegetables and broke some chunks of meat off into the pot and potatoes, "We're getting to a higher elevation," she said looking at the others, "this could take longer to cook."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2010)

@Lyn
"What about... cooking inside a bag of holding?" Lyn asked looking intently at his bag. "Is a dimensional pocket, it should have a 'neutral' elevation..." he grinned suggesting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2010)

"I'd rather not cook inside of you dark, inter-dimensional bag, no thanks mate," Dee said. 

"It won't take much longer than normal," she added. 

The cooking took a half an hour and it was a little past noon by the time that Dee finished the pot of stew.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2010)

((There's limited air in a conventional bag of holding as well.  Cooking with fire in there is not generally recommended for a variety of reasons  ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2010)

(( but what if I left it open.... Uhmmm?   Damn, Lyn needs his own dimensional plane. )) 

Elena savored the stew with content. It had been some days since they all got together to sit and eat like that. 

Lyn didn't wait for the stew and started to eat one of his everlasting rations.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sebastian enjoyed stew.  "You know" he mentioned to Elena as they ate.  "The rituals for creating food, only create this flat unleavened bread stuff.  You can live on it for decades.  But it's pretty much tasteless."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2010)

Dee smiled over at Sebastian, "Well you should feel lucky you've got a woman around who knows how to cook." 

With her face down over her bowl, Cissinei muttered, "Unfortunately it looks like she's also no strange to eating." 

Either Dee didn't hear her or she was more worried about what Lyn was doing. She slapped the back of his hands with a spoon, "Just what do you think you're doing? That's what stew is for."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2010)

"Hey, It was just a little bite. I was hungry! Is not like I'm not going to eat your stew" Lyn moved his hand away narrowing his eyes at Dee.  

Elena smiled savoring the stew "Yeah, I remember that bread, we had it a long time a ago, a little before we came to know you all" she enjoyed the warmth of that meal. Even with her boots of the winterlands, this was rather nice.

"We were not as pretty and strong" Lyn joked enjoying his food. "We are like a good wine, we get better with time"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2010)

((Dee hit Lyn on the hands you know?))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2010)

((edited))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2010)

Dee shoveled some food into a bowl and forced it into his hands, "Fine then, eat," she said in a commanding tone.

As the whole interaction went on Cissinei had to stifle her laughter and try to avoid spitting her own food out. Poe was nosing about near Cissinei's bowl and trying to see if she was allowed to get some of the food.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2010)

Kara watched the others somewhat wistfully as she ate her stew.  When the moment presented itself she spoke up, "I envy you all sometimes.  You've known each other and traveled together for so long, you're almost a family in your own right."

"I've never been able to stay with anyone for long, either different goals or just time to move on."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2010)

With a nod of her head Dee acknowledged what was being said by Kara because she could really identify with it. 

"I was like that at a point. Before I met Elena, Sebastian and Lyn I had been traveling a long time alone or with small bands that I never let myself get close to. Now I have my crew, my friends and I've even managed to reconnect with some real family," she jabbed at Cissinei with the point of her blade, although lightly. 

Howling in pain, Cissinei nearly dropped her bowl as she dropped to one side. She caught the bowl, steadying herself and looking nervously around.

"What's the matter?" Dee asked. 

"My stomach has been sore periodically, its nothing," Cissinei said trying to shrug off what had happened.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2010)

"That '_OUUhhhhh_' didn't sound like '_nothing_'" said Lyn looking at Cissy. 

"Well, maybe Sebastian can help you out, right? It would be the good if everyone is in their best condition for this trip."  Elena looked at Cissy and then to Sebastian.

"Yeah, this is not going to be a walk in the park" Lyn keep eating his stew.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2010)

Cissinei held her hand up in protest. "It's really quite alright, I don't need help." she said.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2010)

((Did Lyn notice anything the previous night they spent together?? ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 13, 2010)

_Kara watched the others somewhat wistfully as she ate her stew. When the moment presented itself she spoke up, "I envy you all sometimes. You've known each other and traveled together for so long, you're almost a family in your own right."

"I've never been able to stay with anyone for long, either different goals or just time to move on."_

Rebecca was suddenly sitting next to her.  She had a way of showing up.  "Eh.  Family's good.  People like to need, and be needed."

_
Howling in pain, Cissinei nearly dropped her bowl as she dropped to one side. She caught the bowl, steadying herself and looking nervously around.

"What's the matter?" Dee asked.

"My stomach has been sore periodically, its nothing," Cissinei said trying to shrug off what had happened. _

Sebastian suddenly stood up, his brain kicking over into battle-cleric mode  "Cissinei, a moment if you would?"  He motioned to her to come away from the group.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Cissinei stood and followed Sebastian away from the group. As she left Dee watched and then turned back to Rebbecca, trying to hide the worry in her face. "Family," Dee said. "What's there to say about yours?" she asked the bard. 

When Cissinei was away from the group she seemed visibly annoyed, her arms bundled about her lower abdomen, wrapped over one another and her eyes aimed at the ground--her entire expression seeming disengaged. "What's the matter?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2010)

Both Lyn and Elene followed Cissy and Sebastian with their eyes, although Lyn lost interested much quicker and focused on his meal.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2010)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Rebecca was suddenly sitting next to her.  She had a way of showing up.  "Eh.  Family's good.  People like to need, and be needed."



Kara looked at the bard a moment, "you make it sound cold but it's our attachments that define us.  When a group chooses to be together for so long, or when fate throws them together frequently, it's something special."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2010)

Elena nodded slowly. "Indeed... I like to think there was a little of Fate in our encounters. If I hadn't left town to look for my father... heh, I don't know... maybe I would have joined the town's guard. I had already a good knowledge of how to handle a sword" she shrugged not giving much of a thought.

"I would have been a miserable man working from dawn until sunset as a fucking scribe" said Lyn a serious, maybe to serious tone "Maybe even married if my father had arranged something... and with short hair" Lyn suddenly had a shiver. "ooww.... that's just... wrong..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 14, 2010)

_When Cissinei was away from the group she seemed visibly annoyed, her arms bundled about her lower abdomen, wrapped over one another and her eyes aimed at the ground--her entire expression seeming disengaged. "What's the matter?" _

When they were a bit away from the group, the cleric gave her a smile.  "I ought to be the one asking that question.  You don't suddenly cry out and hold your stomach for no reason.  Have you been feeling ill?"

If anything, he seemed genuinely concerned.  He'd basically grill the wizard on symptoms & whatnot.  "It's not that I mean to pry, but we might need to rely on you soon--and I owe it to more than a few people to keep us all mostly alive"

_Kara looked at the bard a moment, "you make it sound cold but it's our attachments that define us. When a group chooses to be together for so long, or when fate throws them together frequently, it's something special." _

Rebecca nodded  "I'd find it hard to believe that there wasn't some reason for all of us traveling together.  I know why I'm here anyhow--it's got nothing to do with family.  Strat thought you lot were an interesting bunch, maybe even song material."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2010)

Cissinei might have seemed slightly indignant, though she was trying not to. In her expression and demeanor Sebastian might notice a hint of Dee's grumpy side and in those moments it would be apparent that the two were sisters. 

She stood with her arms clenched over her stomach and an expressionless face, "I'm not sick, its really complicated. If you're worried I can wait in the next town or something, I'd just rather not have to divulge this kind of stuff to anyone--I mean I didn't tell my sister or even my parents..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2010)

"Indeed, sentient magic weapons have a strange link to fate" Elena nodded warmly, now loosing interest on Cissy and Sebastian talking away. 

After they are done eating, Elena will check outside how is the road. "I hope it doesn't snow too much until we get there"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

Dee chuckled, "You've never been up north, have you?" she asked. "It's almost always snowing."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2010)

Elena shook her head as she was hearing things. "Always snowing? But that... that can't be right... how do you grow crops? and feed the cattle?... Yes, I never... I've never been this far north"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 17, 2010)

_She stood with her arms clenched over her stomach and an expressionless face, "I'm not sick, its really complicated. If you're worried I can wait in the next town or something, I'd just rather not have to divulge this kind of stuff to anyone--I mean I didn't tell my sister or even my parents..."_

Sebastian frowned.  "There's nothing complicated about severe and sudden stomach pains.  The cooking didn't seem that bad..."  He stifled a laugh.  "...if you like, we can walk a bit further away."

Diplomacy Check:  1d20+15
16+15 = 31.

Sebastian would persist, trying his best to get Cissinei to open up and tell him what it was.  No one else would hear of it.  "You've already given away that something's wrong.  In front of everyone.  I'd rather deal with it sooner than later, and if you want it kept private--I'll consider myself sworn to secrecy."

In fact, the DM could even PM Sebastian's player what it is, unless someone wants to make a listen check.  They might have a bit of trouble with that though, since Sebastian will put a zone of silence (As in the spell) between himself, Cissinei, and the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2010)

Cissinei shall use her _whisper cantrip _to speak with Sebastian so that no one can here it.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 17, 2010)

_Elena shook her head as she was hearing things. "Always snowing? But that... that can't be right... how do you grow crops? and feed the cattle?... Yes, I never... I've never been this far north"_

Rebecca spoke up.  "I suppose we could waylay an innocent farmer and ask.  But that'd be a waste.  If you're going to waylay farmers, you've got to go for the strapping farmhands with big...hands."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2010)

*Elena*
"No, no, there's no need to ask around, is just, is kind of odd for me. I'm used for a more drier and warmer land... not as dry and hot as the desert, that's for sure."

*Lyn*
"I loved it you know, that desert..." Lyn assured as he finished his food. "Actually I think it would work wonders for me to live there. Find a nice -noncursed- oasis... or at the side of a plateau. I would need to find some workers to build something there... although..." he played with his spoon. "Rebecca, have you heard about a magic lyre that builds and digs as much as hundred men?" he had a big mischievous grin.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

*Rebecca*

There was an impression of eye-rolling from Strat.  It didn't apparently like the idea of instruments being used for...ditch-digging.  "Whoever created a lyre like that, must have been the world's worst songwriter.  Music is for moving hearts & minds, not mountains."

*Sebastian*

The Cleric shook his head and said something.  Listen check if you want to know what it is, but the DC would be pretty high.  "Are you sure that's how it works?"  Sebastian spoke in a hushed, low voice.  "Seems like the worst phylactery ever if you ask me.  I shall just keep it in mind, claim that it's a sort of chronic intermittent stomach pain.  What would happen to you, theoretically, if somehow this...person was destroyed?"

Cissinei might get the impression that there were wheels turning in the Cleric's mind.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2010)

*Dee to the rest of the group*
"The farmers from down south made tons of money coming up to trade grown food with people and then there were the hot-houses, people kept furnaces and steam in a small glass building to grow crops, its taxing and expensive but its proven to work for us." 

*Cissinei*
She nodded, "I'm sure that's it, I've yet to come across anything like it. Dee told a story about magic that merged men with the ground and stuck them into the wood of ships. She saw it when she traveled with you and Elena before*  and she saw it again on the open seas. Neither time it was clear exactly what had happened but it was bad news. And this guy is too, sometimes I hear things from around or from other Wizards I trained with and they've heard things about him. It's never good and if we had to fight, I'd be useless against him...I'm not even sure that all together we could take him."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2010)

Lyn @ Rebbeca

"Well, I was thinking something along the lines of looking for such an item and then help you out with the money or magic to obtain it... but of course, if you don't think to be able to move mountains with the power of your music, then I understand completely." He smiled and turned to Dee "Second serving?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2010)

Dee smiled, a very pleased smile and scooped more into his bowl, "You certainly may have more," she said in a kind voice. Probably as kind as she would ever use.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2010)

When the party was done eating and moved on, they made good time despite the snow blanketing the ground and covering the trail. The sky was as white as the ground and the flakes of snow came down at what seemed to be an endless rate. Their mounts huffed in the cold air and for hours they pushed on through the storm. As the rode along, Dee sighed. "My armors getting so cold its freezing me inside of it," she said. Her horse snorted and she rubbed the side of the huge animal's head. 

Cissinei had remained quiet since the lunch and her talk with Sebastian.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2010)

Lyn
"Think quick" Lyn suddenly said throwing slowly a gem at Dee. It was the crystal of adaptation he was going to give to Kurgan, but he remembered the dwarf might have one already.  "You need it more than I do" 

Elena
Elena was also quiet, with the hood of her cape covering her head. She moved with her mare at the side of the cart. "Is a pity we don't have that instant magic travel, right?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2010)

Dee snatched the crystal out of the air, "Yeah I thought that my nipples were going to cut through my breast plate," Dee said plainly just before she rolls her eyes and examines the crystal. 

Still looking down at it, she says, "We kind of did in some ways, Cissinei has a spell but it can't take all of us and it only switches two people..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2010)

Lyn 
"Well, Dee, be more careful next time. You should use that money of yours to get some protective magic gear. I know hoarding sounds like fun, but it wont do you any good if you are frozen" the sorcerer said covering himself a little better with his coat.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Rebecca was bundled up in many layers of thinner clothing.  Fortunately for her, leather was a decent insulator "Sheesh.  It's cold enough to freeze a brass monkey's balls off out here."

Sebastian meanwhile, was just wearing his everyday plate armor.  His horse didn't seem uncomfortable with the cold either.  "You ought to try getting religion sometimes.  It's been said that faith can warm even the coldest of souls."

Rebecca rolled her eyes.  "Faith or that spell you cast on your horse earlier (Endure Elements)  Do you ever wear anything besides that armor?"

The Cleric shook his head.  "I'd feel naked without it.  Maybe if I was in a bed, or swimming.  But I see neither beds nor baths here.  Just snow."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2010)

LYN
"Let's keep it that way, alright? No naked clerics until next town. Thank you" Lyn chuckled.


ELENA
Elena murmured something to herself _"...-pity"_. She quickly cleared her throat and turned to Rebecca.

"Is a pity you didn't tell me you needed more protection for the cold. I could have buy something else for you, as I got the cart and the other horses" she told the bard.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Rebecca sighed.  "I should probably have gone shopping.  But there was a bottle of wine, which was a lovely distraction.  I really ought to find some way of...copying that spell of his."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2010)

Hearing the complaints of the others about the cold, including her own sister who had grown up further north, made Cissinei smile slightly. ?I guess I don?t ever have to worry about being too cold again, at least,? she remarked as they walked along. 

  Over the next hour, the group began to pick up the smell of wood burning in the winter air and soon the glow civilization could be seen over the horizon. The open road rolled over the snow covered backs of hills leading down into a settlement that lay with one side against a river 

  Dee stopped, drawing her dress around her legs like a cloak in bunches and then held out a hand as if to present what lay before them to her companions. ?Rum luck this is,? Dee said. ?Ladies and gentlemen?we have ruddy little Falcon?s Hollow.?

  ?We haven?t been here since we were kids,? Cissinei said. ?It?s a bit of sad little logger?s town.? 

?It?s rife with whores, vagabonds and swindlers,? Dee said. 

?Sounds like you should feel right at home.? 

  ?I don?t like anyone cutting in on my market,? Dee replied smartly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2010)

Kara looked around as the approached the town, "how... quaint."  She was obviously less than impressed.  She was dressed in a low-cut blouse and leggings, apparently untouched by the cold ((magic armor and clothes that can appear as anything you like are so  )).

"I think we're rather well supplied, I'd suggest we move on as quickly as reasonable.  Our enemies won't be resting while we explore villages."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2010)

Dee scoffed, "Not that there is much to explore in Falcon's Hollow," she shrugged her shoulders.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2010)

*Kurgan*
"Bah, we might as well take the chance to settle in for the night."  Kurgan snorted and headed towards the tavern (can't see the map at the moment, at work).  "Traveling in cold lands is bad enough during the day, no need to get us all killed trying to brave it at night when there's a warm fire to be had.

He'll settle in and start getting his drink on, assuming there's drink to be had.

*Kara*
Kara will head to the tavern as well, small towns rarely have much excitement going on, but she had been surprised before.  She'll abstain from drinking but will chat up any locals to see if anything is going on, out of habit if nothing else.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 27, 2010)

*Drake*

Falcon's hollow... It had been a couple of hours since he reached this place. Not that Drake had anything against the cold winter and it killing him by way of freezing him in his sleep, but he would accept the hospitality of an elder pair and sleep in their house over the night. How he ended up in these lands even the young man himself couldn't answer. He went through some adventures in his life, some dangers, some small time paying jobs and at one point decided to travel the lands and see what life had in store for him. Maybe he would find love... although the idea didn't seem to realistic to the young man, as he had little luck in the department of love.

"I'll have another one..."

Sitting in the local tavern Drake looked around as he enjoyed a drink. One didn't need more then 5 seconds to see that he was not a local, his breastplate armor more then anything else gave him away. And the accent in this little town was slightly different so after ten words one knew that he was out of towner. But so far the locals seemed like nice people, and didn't look like they wanted any trouble, which sat perfectly well with the blond haired fighter. Taking a sip of his beverage Drake sighed as he looked at the wooden surface of the bar and his glass, feeling the trip he went through. So just one more and he'd be done with... yeah right...


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2010)

Lyn and Elena will follow Kara and Kurgan to the nearest tavern. 

LYN
"AH! A roof over our heads... No more snow for a while" he patted the snow off his fur coat. "How long will be staying here?" he turned to Dee and Cissy. ((as a note for Drake, Lyn has long blonde hair, delicate factions and a pimp white coat. Imagine Deidara))

ELENA
Elena will make sure the horses are on the stable before entering the tavern.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

Dee shrugged, "We need to rest for the night, we can't travel at night more than likely...as the temperature drops," she said. 

"Are we really in that much of a hurry--are the cults going to vanish?" asked Dee. 

*The town tavern, Jak'a'napes lies just ahead of the group at the Northwester crux of the main road square. *

Dee accompanies them to the tavern . ((is anyone else going?))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2010)

(( Kurgan, Kara, Lyn and Elena were headed/already to the tavern))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 30, 2010)

Meanwhile, Sebastian felt rather tired and sore.  "I'm going off to find a brothel" he would mention to the others.  "They've got the best beds.  I'll find you all in the morning."

"What the hell?" muttered Rebecca after the cleric had left.  "Seems he ain't such a holy roller after all."  She'd go find somewhere to drink.

Of course the clerics real reasons for frequenting places where prostitutes gathered had little to do with sex, or beds.  But none of those in the group would understand why.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gather Information: 1d20+4
15+4 = 19

The real reasons had to do with brothels, and prostitutes in general, being rather knowledgeable about the local area and a good place to pick up on gossip.  In his experience, prostitutes were more than happy to share things with a man who could remove diseases and heal.  Coin can't help everyone.

Diplomacy:  1d20+15.  "There are a few cults I've heard about..."
15+15 = 30


----------



## Gaja (Aug 30, 2010)

Enjoying the moment Drake could hear the door swing open as a group of people came in. The one that drew the most attention was without a doubt the long haired blond with the long nails and the sharp eyes. The white coat looked expensive actually. Drake didn't assume anything here, but if one judged by the face of the bartender the group that let the heat get away was most likely from out of town, much like Drake himself. Turning to his right the young man looked at Dee, Lyn and Elena as the snow fell from some of their clothes.

"Cold out there?"

He said in a friendly tone, obviously familiar with the low temperatures of these regions. Maybe it was the stuff that he was drinking but the fact that the locals weren't the most  chaty of people and that he was tired made Drake open up a little light conversation to the group.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2010)

The group that was headed to the tavern had a bit of a walk ahead of them as did Sebastian who was headed down near the docks to the Rogue Lady, which he quickly found out was the premiere brothel for boatmen. 

The tavern, Jak'n'apes was little more than a crumbling shack from the outside with wood of all different colors showing the age of different sections and parts. Inside it was much nicer and warm, though it wasn't crowded at all. On the way to the tavern Dee makes the comment, "If Sebastian was willing to sleep with someone and pay--he could have made a donation to me and kept the money in the party." 

Sebastian found the brothel to be everything one would expect it to be. Filled with pirates and all manner of scoundrel. One of the women in the brothel, she seemed to be the leader walked up dressed in a lavish pink garment that accentuated her curves. There was an ornate feathered hat atop her head. "Hi there, I can tell just by looking you're not from here," said the woman. "I'm Mistress Donnavan, how can I help you?" 

Through his series of questions Mistress Donnavan smiles, "I hope a cute rugged thing like you isn't going to just stand there talking all the time. But if its cults that you're looking for, there are some people who travel through here headed north for festivals at these temples across the tundra. I have to have my girls look out for them sometimes--they are into some things that are too deviant to pay a working girl to do..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2010)

> "What the hell?" muttered Rebecca after the cleric had left. "Seems he ain't such a holy roller after all." She'd go find somewhere to drink.





> On the way to the tavern Dee makes the comment, "If Sebastian was willing to sleep with someone and pay--he could have made a donation to me and kept the money in the party."




ELENA
Tried to articulate some word to Sebastian as he left, but she was more surprised than Rebecca. She turned around to the red-head "Dee" Elena scolded quite concerned and in low voice "Don't... don't say that...He... just...uhm" she was at loss. She found a place to sit at the tavern in silence and ordered some hot drink.


LYN
Lyn looked at Drake and gave him a slight nod "Yep, too cold for my taste anyway. You?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

((Dee's hair is black or dark brown))

Dee shrugged at Elena. The tavern was quiet and there wasn't much activity inside, which made the service fast. When Dee had gotten a few in her she approached Elena, "If you really want to have some fun, we should go get back at Sebastian...like run up in the place and pull him right out in the street! That would show him."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2010)

((  I have been living a lie!! ))

Elena shook her head. "That's not like... overreacting? I mean, he's free to do whatever he wants. Sure... I just find it odd..." 

"Give the man a break" Lyn called back at them "He's most likely just relaxing and enjoying some company. He doesn't strike me as the perv type"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

Dee laughed, "All men are the perv type," she said.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2010)

Lyn
"Well, yes" Lyn luaghed "But there are levels of pervertedness, Dee. You should know that better than me" he said with a mischievous smile. "From 1 to 10 (1 meaning lacking any desire to 10, like a maniac) I'd say...he's a 4. Myself a 5... Uhm... Are you a 6 Dee?" he chuckled.


Elena
"Would you stop talking about who's more pervert than the rest, please?" Elena asked the young sorcerer with her face turning red.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2010)

"Me thinks someone doesn't want her own pervertedness coming into question," Dee smiled. "Come on Elena, relax a little," she added.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2010)

"I not a perv- I mean, how I'm supposed to know such things?" she said lowering her head and voice murmuring to Dee. Again her head was as red as a tomato.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 1, 2010)

_Sebastian found the brothel to be everything one would expect it to be. Filled with pirates and all manner of scoundrel. One of the women in the brothel, she seemed to be the leader walked up dressed in a lavish pink garment that accentuated her curves. There was an ornate feathered hat atop her head. "Hi there, I can tell just by looking you're not from here," said the woman. "I'm Mistress Donnavan, how can I help you?"

Through his series of questions Mistress Donnavan smiles, "I hope a cute rugged thing like you isn't going to just stand there talking all the time. But if its cults that you're looking for, there are some people who travel through here headed north for festivals at these temples across the tundra. I have to have my girls look out for them sometimes--they are into some things that are too deviant to pay a working girl to do..."_

Sebastian would take her aside for a moment.  "Mistress Donovan...I'm not exactly here for the normal things..."  He would explain his reasons in a low voice.  

Generally the Cleric visited brothels, because he had known them to have soft beds--and people who could really benefit from his abilities, including spells that purified and removed diseases.  It was actually a Pelorite thing, but higher ranking clergy usually didn't do it due to wanting to avoid alienating the faithful.  "...Also, these festivals--has there been anyone traveling Northwards recently who's obviously a cultist?  I'm on a mission of sorts, to look into them."

Miscellaneous things:  If the Madam agreed, Sebastian would spend some time evaluating girls, and providing things like remove disease spells, as well as other healing/restoration/purification related spells that he had at his disposal.

Yes.  The Cleric was also the walking equivalent of a health department.  And the act of sex happened to be one of the last things on his mind at the moment.  Perhaps he could gather information on the cultists by talking to some of the girls who were free at the time or in the morning, using his supernatural ability to cure diseases etc. to win over trust.
*
Meanwhile at the tavern...*

"I wonder..." mused Rebecca.  "...how many girls has that Sebastian gone through by now?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2010)

LYN
"Oh boy, oh boy" Lyn mussed as a visible vein appeared on Elena's forehead. Lyn moved out of the way, very slowly, as if a big predator was ready to lunge forward to its pray.


ELENA
Elena's mouth became thinner, as if trying to hold back some really nasty remarks. But she couldn't say, right? They needed all the help they could fighting these cultists. she couldn't activate all her magic items at once and provide Rebecca with one of her most devastating blows. 


Breath. Count to 10... better make that a 100 instead. She put her hands together and cracked them trying to release stress.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2010)

Miss Donnavan sighed, ?Well there hasn?t been any of them back this way in the past month that I know of, and I would know. They just hit up brothels in droves when here?the thing is with these kids missing there has been a lot of suspicion cast on outsiders?? she explained. 

The girls that Sebastian has helped seem very thankful and despite their profession show the utmost respect to him asking him to ask Pelor to favor them in their endeavors. 

*At Jak?n?apes *
Dee?s not inhibited to notice that something is wrong with Elena, she watches the younger girl as they talk it doesn?t take a high wisdom score to read that kind of jealousy in someone else?s face. 

*Sense Motive: *
1d20+14 → [19,14] = (33) 

And it would have been harder if Dee hadn?t spent most of her early years manipulating men and women?just one look at Elena and she blurted out. ?Why are you getting so mad for? It?s not like you?re vying for a shot at getting in his britches,? Dee?s got a bottle clutched tight and she?s not looking straight at Elena as she says it. Actually, she?s not even meaning to say it, just thinking out loud.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2010)

If Elena head was a spell if would be a fire spell. "I, I...That wouldn't be respectful!" this was strange... just like when Elena was near the monkey. Few things could get on her nerves like this. 



"Wait, wait, you need to be respectful?" Lyn asked as he ordered a bottle of fine wine. "Was I respectful, Cissy? Well, either way, I really doubt that matters much. If you mean it, you should take the iniciative."


 "I tried alright? Maybe I wasn't drunk enough! Maybe I'm not even half as attractive (or slutty *looks at Rebecca*) as the rest of you" she threw her hands to the air like giving up "I, I need to get out of here" she went to see if there was a private room available.


"You can't runaway forever" Lyn assured the young woman. "We already tried that once, remember?"


She slowed down a bit at that last remark, but left to find out a quiet place to cooldown... preferably not outside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 1, 2010)

*Kara*
((For Gaja's sake, Kara looks roughly like , though hopefully less beat-up  ))
Kara settled quietly in the corner of the tavern keeping an eye on the antics of the party (and as importantly those observing the party).  When she entered she ordered a glass of wine however it sat untouched on the table next to her.

She bit her tongue as the dispute broke out, conflicted as to how to best act.  She didn't think that Sebastian was soliciting but at the same time if he wanted his goals known, he would have made them clearer.

She sighed slightly, men could be fools though.  As likely as not he was simply oblivious.  After Elena left Kara quietly slipped away after her.


*Kurgan*
((Kurgan is a dwarf, he wears thick plated armor (literally about 100lbs of steel) and carries a ridiculously large axe.  Notably and unusually he is bald and clean-shaven.))

Kurgan ordered a bottle of the strongest stuff they had upon settling at the bar and started into it, doing his best to ignore the hubbub of the humans.  With any luck they'd be finished soon and he could drink in peace.  Might be the last chance in a while.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2010)

Elena
Elena went for a private room. If Kara followed she would see how Elena stop before entering the room and knocks her head once against the door following a deep sigh "Stupid..."

Lyn
Now that Elena is gone, Lyn will enjoy his wine and offer a little to Drake. "A fine wine is better when sharing"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 2, 2010)

_Miss Donnavan sighed, “Well there hasn’t been any of them back this way in the past month that I know of, and I would know. They just hit up brothels in droves when here…the thing is with these kids missing there has been a lot of suspicion cast on outsiders…” she explained.
_

The Cleric cocked his head.  "...missing children?  Tell me more."  Something about this situation seemed awfully familiar to him.  It was just like Yervais.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

Miss Donnavan thought for a moment, “Let’s see.” She paused, folding her arms. “The kids were taken or went missing about two weeks back—the authorities aren’t really looking because the parents are from the old Low Market and don’t have the cash to pay Kreed’s men…oh I’m sorry, am I making any sense to you?”


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 2, 2010)

"As much sense as anyone else."  The Cleric bowed.  "Miss Donavan, I apologize for not availing myself of your services further..."  He pressed a handful of coins into her hand.  They were gold.  "...but I believe I have associates who need to be notified of this tonight."

He would make as discrete an exit as he could, as to not disrupt anything.  He headed back to find the rest of the party.  Someone had said something about an inn.  It was late--maybe an hour or three since he had seen them last, and the Cleric was tired.  "There goes my evening" mumbled Sebastian.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

Miss Donnavan nodded her thanks as he left but made sure to call a warning after him, “If you’re smart you’ll avoid Kreedy, he’s not the savory type.” 

It had grown colder outside and by the time Sebastian reached the Inn there was thin layer of frost on his clothing and in his hair. Cissinei was sitting in the lobby of the Inn alone staring off into space and the rest of the party was nowhere to be found. 

“Hey Sebastian,” she said in a dead pan voice. “Back already?” she asked.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 2, 2010)

"Yes" yawned the Cleric.  "I'm back. Had a lot of people to deal with.  There a floor anywhere I can drop my limp, exhausted carcass on?   I was going to get a bed for the night there, but people were using them."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

“Oh, I’m sure they were,” Cissinei said. “I don’t know, Elena got a room—though I think she was pretty miffed over something. I really can’t be arsed to check in now, I’m in no position to be cheering others up,” she added to the end. 

Laying her head down on the table she looked over at Sebastian, “I’ve been here the whole time, not sure what the others are thinking, but what did you really go down there for? We know you didn’t do it for the whores, I mean, you’ve got Dee right there if that were what you were after—so what was it really?”


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 2, 2010)

Sebastian sat down on a chair, feeling about ready to fall asleep.  "No one respectable is suppose to be at a whorehouse.  I did go there for the whores, but not because I wanted to have one..."

The Cleric would relate his real reasons to Cissinei.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

"Maybe I should go down there...ask those girls how to hold onto someone and make sure he never wants to leave..." Cissinei said. 

"It seems like the closer we get to _that place_ the more and more I just get moody, but I hope you found something out we can use, though these missing kids you speak of sound like a bit of a pressing issue..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 2, 2010)

The Cleric bunched up a cloak, and put it on the table.  He meant to use it as a pillow. "I've something...interesting I've been thinking about since you told me.  Do you think, we could make a curse of sorts work through a phylactery?  It's something to ponder."

Morning would find Sebastian with his head on the table.

(And yes.  I'm aware that sleeping in armor causes fatigue)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2010)

Lyn got up early in the morning and looked out the window to see how high the snow was. He would then come down to the main area of the inn, looking for breakfast. 

Once he sees Sebastian sleeping with his head on the table, a grin appears on his face. "heh" an evil giggle escapes his mouth. Lyn gets close and casts a small cantrip on Sebastian. If anyone sees the cleric right now, they would notice big lipstick marks all around his face. 


He quickly gets away ready to see the outcome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2010)

Dee returns from a night of sleeping on something hard and wooden. She can’t quite remember where she was and she has little care for it now as her head throbbing. She passes right by Sebastian, noticing nothing as she heads over to the lobby couch. “We need to sleep a little while longer…Captain Dee’s hungover.” 

In the lobby, right across from Sebastian at the table, Cissinei is still sleep.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2010)

Lyn waves at Dee and taps the chair besides him, inviting the swashbuckler to sit. He looks eager and happy... but not in a 'good' way. The sorcerer has something up his sleeve. "You should ask for you breakfast" he suggest Dee. He looks around if there's anyone else to witness the shitstorm that is comming. 


Elena appears yawning "----rning" the beds were... ok. It was better than sleeping in the ground, that was for sure. After strecthing a little she spots Sebastian and Cissy sleeping on the table. She clears her throat and goes to check on them. "Hey sleepy heads, why don't you go to the rooms, is more confortable than this table" she pats both them gently in the shoulder.


Lyn eyes go wide in expectation. O----O!!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 6, 2010)

Sebastian lifted his head, and turned. "Eh wassagbl?"  His face would appear to be covered in lipstick.  Slowly he stood up and began to walk back to where Elena had appeared to come from.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2010)

ELENA
"You guys should fully rest before we go out, we need you in the best-" Elena's voice came to a halt as she looked at Cissy and then to Sebastian's face. 

Evolution of Elena's face:






Sadly, Sebastian was too sleepy to see Elena's reaction as he went to find a soft bed to sleep. Elena just followed him with the head as he left the common area.

"...!?"



LYN
The sorcerer had to cover his mouth to avoid bursting into laughing. His face was red and he seemed like he was choking himself with his hand.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 7, 2010)

Rebecca passed by Sebastian.  "Eh" she commented as she walked into the common room "...he looks like he had a good night."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Cissinei laid her head back down on the table, "Where did that lipstick come from?" she asked settling in quietly.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2010)

Elena looked back at Rebecca, then Cissy, then where Sebastian had gone. She still was lost at words. 


Lyn in the other hand couldn't hold it any longer and burst out laughing is ass off. Tears were coming down his eyes. "Oh god, you should have seen you faceeee" he teased Elena and he bend to the front, his stomach hurting from laughing so much. 



"You..." she turned her head slowly. "You had anything to do with that?"


"Hehehehe... Ahh....*sigh*, heh yes.... ehehe... goodness, I just used a stupid cantrip. You can get so much fun with those... aahahehehe... ouch, can't laugh anymore" 

"Do it again and maybe you wont have neither hands or tongue to cast those cantrips!"  she warned clearly irritated. 

Lyn dried up his tears. "Yes, yes, note taken. I'll pay for you breakfast, alright?" 


Elena just closed her eyes and started to count from 100.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 7, 2010)

*Kara*
Kara joined the others shortly into the morning, to the (very) observant it would be apparent she hadn't slept well though she had taken measures to conceal this with her morning washing and makeup.

She resisted a chuckle at the antics, she didn't particularly want to attract the ire of the cleric and didn't think they needed any excuses to fight amongst one another but at the same time if he was so oblivious perhaps he needed a heavier hand.


*Kurgan*
Kurgan had rose early apparently oblivious to the effects of his night of drinking.  After his normal routine of prayer and shaving he left to work combat routines outside waiting for the rest of the party to be ready to leave.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 9, 2010)

*Mid-Morning*

Sebastian awoke, bleary eyed.  Where was he?  Oh yes.  Some sort of inn.  That was a longer night than he had been used too.  The Cleric felt sore and tired from sleeping in armor.  

But that would have to wait for not.  He rubbed his face.  Red came off.  What the hell?  The Cleric didn't remember having *-that-* much fun.  He would wash, and then go to join the others.

"Morning.  Sorry I wasn't around last night.  Had some business to attend to around town."

"You mean the part where you went off to support local independent businesswomen?" commented Rebecca.  

Sebastian ignored her.  "I heard...a rumor that those individuals we were interested in, sometimes pass through here.  Locally there's not much else afoot except for a few kidnapped children."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2010)

Lyn played dumb and just waved at Sebastian. "Late morning" he waved.



Elena had been sending Lyn "I'll kill you in your sleep" stares from now and then. Lyn didn't really cared much as he was sure Elena's rage would eventually subside... and almost prophetically, Elena's attention shifted immediately when Sebastian mentioned the kids.


"Kidnapped? for how long? is there any clue of who might be behind that?" she asked rather concerned. If someone started to mess with kids in the same town where Elena was, they could sure to be death by the end of the day.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 10, 2010)

Sebastian shrugged.  "Don't have many other details--other then that the kids were the children of some poorer folks.   They went missing two weeks ago at least, children of some people who live in the low market.  You know, the sort of people who aren't going to be wealthy enough to send someone out to look.  I didn't catch many more details from the madame."

The Cleric sighed.  "I'm sorry if that's not terribly helpful Elena.  I had hoped to find out more with my research."

"Research?"  Rebecca spoke up again.  "So that's what they're calling it these days."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2010)

?Always with the research,? said Cissinei. 

  There was a breakfast served in the lobby for the guests and there seemed to be a bustle of commotion outdoors, in the town square it was as if there was some kind of parade or festival. From inside, there?s no line of sight for exactly what?s happening, just the noise.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2010)

ELENA
"No, don't worry about it. I don't know if we have enough time but I certainly would like to check that information" Elena nodded and tried to ignore Rebecca's comment. 


LYN
"Hey, I'm going to have a look outside, seems like some people are having fun. Just tell me when need to go. I'm ready." he put his (pimp) cloak and went to check on all that bustle.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2010)

*Outside* the streets were filled with people in brightly colored clothing, marching into the town and playing music with instruments. For the horrendous amount of noise they caused, it would have seemed to be a larger group. 

But it was just five people, dancing along the street in step with the beat of a drum and playing their music. 

They whirled and twirled between the people who watched from the sides of the road with exuberant expressions plastered on their faces. Behind them a horse with its head held high drew a stagecoach along at a snails pace. 

Cissinei sighed, "I remember this." 

"Course you do, its the Hampton's Players--they're this band of actors that used to travel to all of the towns," said Dee


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2010)

"Are they any good? The seem too loud. You guess Rebecca would like to look at this?" Lyn crossed his arms not sure he liked this musicians


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

"If my memory is correct, they were damn near perfect," said Dee. "I don't really think that I can judge, young me was very easily amused--even without the company of booze and men."

Cissinei nodded, "They were good, though something's not right about them."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 30, 2010)

Eventually Rebecca meandered outside.  Noticing the players, she stopped to listen.  The bard had a professional appreciation for other musicians.

A few minutes later the Cleric walked out of the building.  He seemed headed somewhere.  A few missing children might not give him the leads he wanted, but it couldn't hurt to crack a few skulls and do a little good in the world.  Part of a silver font stuck out of his backpack.  Lyn would recognize it as the same one the Cleric had used to peer into the depths of the Nine Hells themselves.

"I have some business to attend to in the old low market" he mentioned in passing.  He saw Lyn.  "If you see Elena tell her..."  He looked flustered.  "...oh never mind."

He would head for the old low market section of town, and try to find the parents of the missing children.  It might take a few hours, but Sebastian was good at talking to people.  He'd ask about the kids if any strangers mentioned them.  A healing spell here or there, a cure disease, or restored sight--there were many reasons for people to talk to a Pelorite Cleric.    

It would take some time, but he was sure he could track down their parents.  From then, it was a matter of a scrying spell.  Whoever the kidnappers were, they would in all likelihood meet the Wrath of God in short order.

Gather Information:  1d20+4.  This should take a few hours.  Feel free to interact with him if you want.
14+4 = 18

To say Sebastian was good at negotiating, was a mild understatement.  Very few people he had found, could resist volunteering any information at all when confronted with an honest face, polished armor, and a Disk of the Sun.

Diplomacy:  1d20+15. 
20+15 = 35


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2010)

"Yeah, sure" Lyn didn't pay much attention to the cleric... the silver font on the other hand. He trailed off for a second but returned his interest on Cissy's comments. "they are wrong? How can they be wrong? Singing different kind of music? A change of wardrobe style?" he asked certainly interested. For him, these were just another bunch of bards. Surely Rebecca was better.

Elena was still behind 'finishing breakfast', if that's what you'd call it. She was just playing around with the food and her fork. Finally, she left the plate aside and went out to see why everyone was so interested on that music.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2010)

((ctk are you going to post?? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 11, 2010)

*Kara*



The Space Cowboy said:


> "I have some business to attend to in the old low market" he mentioned in passing.  He saw Lyn.  "If you see Elena tell her..."  He looked flustered.  "...oh never mind."
> 
> He would head for the old low market section of town, and try to find the parents of the missing children.



As Sebastian moved off Kara jogged up behind him, "mind some company?  An extra set of eyes can't hurt."  Assuming Sebastian doesn't object she'll accompany him as he seeks information, generally deferring the leadership to him.

As long as they were in the town for a while it was something to do, and keeping herself busy was becoming more of a focus for her.  Plus she was curious exactly what Sebastian was up to lately.

((For what it's worth Kara can 'aid other' on Gather Information and Diplomacy (if reasonable) for an automatic +2, don't have her sheet at work but she's far beyond +10 in both skills so literally can't fail aiding others)).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

*Seabastian and Kara in the Low Market *

The Cleric and Kara faired remarkably well with the people of the market. They were just happy to have someone as prestigious as a Pelorite Cleric in their midst. Even in the broad daylight the rundown part of town looked dank and dark. Sebastian sloshed through muddy snow in every street he walked down. 

A few of the working girls were out and about, even this early and one of them asked Sebastian for a blessing, commenting that it wasn’t often a Cleric ventured into these parts unless he wanted to start a scandal. When asked of missing children she clammed up.

“I heard it,” she said. “Not sure how many it was, but it was quite a few from my understanding,” she sighed. “Believe it or not, this isn’t the most forgiving country—outside these walls there Kobolds and all manner of other things to get a person. Orcs are always taking wives and what not, you know…” 

She didn’t know who the parents were. 

“Brother Sebastian?! Kara!?” came an unfamiliar voice. A woman holding a small child rushed over to where the Cleric stood. “Do you remember me? It’s Lynedwen From the lightning rail! You helped to deliver Glenn, my baby…” 

The Cleric wasn’t there for the event, she must have seen him afterward. 

“I came back here to see my family…my little brother’s gone missing,” Lynedwen adds.

*At the Parade*

“They’re just wrong—don’t ask me how I know Lym, it’s just women’s intuition,” she watched as the people strolled the streets dressed in gay costumes with the blaring music behind them. A group in a dragon costume moved along the street like a snake. 

Dee scoffed. “Last time she saw them she was barely more than a baby—far too young for us to be trusting her ‘women’s intuition’ now,” Dee nudged Lyn.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2010)

(( lol Gay Pride Parade?? ))

Elena stood behind them just looking at the 'fabulous' group. She sighed. She was certainly in a "Meh" mood today.


Lyn frowned giving a quick glance at Cissy and this other group. "Well, I don't really see anything...wrong with them right now. Do you want to say hi or ask them for some song? Maybe a story?" he asked Dee and Cissy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2010)

Confusion played across Cissinei’s face as she glanced over to Elena. Her brow furrowed slightly and she shook her head. “You’re going to ask _actors_ to sing and tell stories?” she asked. 

She watched them as they moved through the town with a stage coach close behind them. Dee stepped past Cissinei. “See that there. They use it like a stage, build onto the side of it…they can perform anywhere with it,” she said pointing to the carriage.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2010)

Lyn made a sneer. "What? They don't sing or know stories? How do they make a play without music and a story source for they plays? Meh, Rebecca and I could trash them in a contest..." he said now totally loosing all interest on the troupe's parade. 

"I made a whole city believe they had a wandering invisible giant devil lord... only with the help of a chicken. I doubt they can top that"  he smirked proudly, crossing his arms. He was now looking intently at the stage as if wondering if he should teach them a lesson on make-believe.

"I think they are just fine" Elena stepped back from the group now looking around.

"Hey, Elena! you were there when I did the chicken trick! Tell them it was _absurdly astonishing_! Even you were amazed!" Lyn called Elena but she was already walking away.

"Yeah. It was good" Elena said like a second thought "I'm going for a stroll, see you back at the inn later" she simply said as she wandered away from the crowd.

"No, no, it wasn't just good, *IT WAS ART*... aw, c'mon!" he watched Elena leave. "Fine, it seems I have no choice but to show you what I mean" Lyn turned to Cissy and Dee. "What would you like to enjoy? A dragon polymorphed to human? the return of a mythic hero? Or Maybe.... the visit of a Pirate Queen?" he gave an evil grin to Dee.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 16, 2010)

_“I heard it,” she said. “Not sure how many it was, but it was quite a few from my understanding,” she sighed. “Believe it or not, this isn’t the most forgiving country—outside these walls there Kobolds and all manner of other things to get a person. Orcs are always taking wives and what not, you know…”

She didn’t know who the parents were.

“Brother Sebastian?! Kara!?” came an unfamiliar voice. A woman holding a small child rushed over to where the Cleric stood. “Do you remember me? It’s Lynedwen From the lightning rail! You helped to deliver Glenn, my baby…”


The Cleric wasn’t there for the event, she must have seen him afterward.

“I came back here to see my family…my little brother’s gone missing,” Lynedwen adds._

"I think" murmured the Cleric "that I must have missed the blessed event.  That lightning rail was quite nice for napping.  Glenn's gone off for a bit to...figure some things out.  Lots of things have happened since then."  At the mention of a missing brother Sebastian's ears twitched.  "You know, it just so happens that I had heard of some recent kidnappings here."  He looked around, checking to see if anyone was watching or paying too much attention.  "It seems..." he spoke in a low voice "...that they might be related to a certain group I've been watching.  I'd like to meet your parents, if possible.   Whether he's connected to them or not, I have a way to find him."


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 16, 2010)

*New Characters!*​
After several weeks spent haunting local inns, Adarys Fell had heard about the disappearances that had been plaguing this city. As much as he was inclined to think that it was due to incompetence and a disturbing lack of vigilance, he couldn't shake a slight sense of concern. Idiots or not, these victims probably didn't deserve whatever horrors were being visited upon them.

Walking out of the inn where he and his companion had been staying, Adarys happened to chance by when Brother Sebastian was accosted by the woman, Lynedwen. He was about to write it off when the cleric suddenly began to look around furtively. _Interesting,_ he thought, fading into the shadows before the cleric could notice him and pushing forward. When the cleric indicated that he might have some knowledge concerning the disappearances, Aderyn felt a smile creep across his face.

[Knowledge (Local) to know where the family lives: 1d20 (14) +7 = 21. Going to assume that should be sufficient?]

_Ought not to approach them now,_ he decided, knowing how suspicious a stranger displaying interest in disappearances at a time like this could be. And Adarys... well, he knew full well how easily he engendered suspicion.

Walking back into the tavern, he took the stairs two by two and tore through the door to his room. An elf -- ebony skin, hair of silver, pouring over a thick text with a glass of wine held loosely in one hand -- glanced up, raising an eyebrow. "Got a lead on this case, Laelirin," Adarys said.

"Good for you," the dark elf replied dryly. "What case?"

"That one about the missing children," Adarys said, tossing a cloak at the elf. "Come on, no time to waste."

Laelirin looked for a moment like he was going to refuse, and then grumbled something in a language Adarys didn't understand -- Undercommon, most likely -- pulled the cloak on, and followed him out of the inn and in the direction of Lyndewen's parents' home.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 17, 2010)

*Kara*

"It's nice to see you again, Lynedwen."  Kara smiled warmly, "I'm glad to see little Glenn's doing well."  She continued to smile reassuringly even as talk began to shift to the topic of her brother's disappearance, "don't worry, with Sebastian here you're in good hands.  How long ago was he last seen?"


*Kurgan*
Kurgan, for his part, ignored the parade.  He found whatever would pass for a quiet area and focused on working on his axe forms however his mind was somewhat distracted.  He would never understand how the others could be wasting time watching a parade when there was work to be done.  They should already be over the horizon and away from this place.  Their enemies surely weren't waiting idly.

Not for the first time he wondered idly why Clanggedin dropped him with the others and he muttered a curse under his breath at his own ignorance for not being able to figure it out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2010)

*Dee dropped her hands* to her hips with a devilish smirk spreading over her lips. ?Well I have always thought of myself as a Queen?I think I could pull off the pirate gig,? she admitted. 

With her hand slapped to her face in embarrassment, Cissinei sighed. ?Why do you egg her on?? She glanced up and watched as Elena departed. ?Where?s she going??

*Elsewhere*

Lynedwen was shocked by the newcomers, but she nodded and led them back toward her parent?s house. ?They?re with you?? she asked Kara and Sebastian.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 24, 2010)

"Not exactly," Adarys replied easily, "but we've been independently looking into the situation, and think it best to pool our resources.

"Adarys Fell," he introduced himself. "And my companion, Laelirin Baenrahel," he gestured towards the dark elf, who nodded briefly in greeting.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2010)

*LYN*
"Arlight... I'll think something else" he said dimissing the idea of the Pirate Queen. Lyn glanced back at Elena and shugred. "She has been down since this morning since I... pfft-hehe... painted Sebastian's face with lipstick. Her face was really worth watching" 

"Any way... shouldn't we be helping whatever Sebastian wanted to do so we can leave quickly? Evil Cults are not going to get killed by themselves..." he brushed his golden hair behind in a overly dramatic move. "... unless they do ritual sacrifice... uhmmm" :/


*ELENA *
Elena wandered around with a slow pace. She looked everything with a half sleep face sighing from time to time. She felt out of place. Something was missing and it wasn't only -him-. She was thinking things too much... why? Because she usually never had the chance to contemplate her state and her surroundings. She realized then... She needed to kill something. 

She felt a chill down her spine, but it wasn't the cold wind of this damned town. It was a hint of fear because... She was craving for a kill. Elena brushed the thought aside as she wasn't her father or even Veronica for that matter. She wasn't going to kill something just because she wanted too. There had to be a very good reason for it. Usually that reason came with sharp teeth and infernal speech. Elena doubted there would be something like that here. She sighed lowering her head.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 25, 2010)

*Kara*
"Kara de la Roche," Kara gave a slight bow as she spoke, "and this is Brother Sebastian of Pelor.  Friendly faces are quite welcome, who knows what we will run into before this is done."


((@Soul, Elena's welcome to chat with Kurgan if you're just looking for something for her to do.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2010)

(( Elena wants a little of more alone time... or killing time. If it was the second, she would definitely want Kurgan along. ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 29, 2010)

_Lynedwen was shocked by the newcomers, but she nodded and led them back toward her parent’s house. “They’re with you?” she asked Kara and Sebastian._

Sebastian shrugged.  "Last time we had strangers follow us, we ended up with a rather insufferable bard."  He looked to Adarys and Laelirin.  He seemed unconcerned by the dark elf or the undercommon.  To date the Cleric had met multiple devils, demons, the embodiment of Death, and a goddess.  "Neither of you sing, dance, perform or do anything of the sort right?"

Silently he prayed that Pelor would not choose to test his resolve with yet another bard.

Elsewhere:  
Rebecca sneezed, loudly.


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 29, 2010)

The newcomers had rather distinct reactions to Sebastian's questions. Adarys was smiling widely -- a touch feral, perhaps. Laelirin, meanwhile, had crossed his arms halfway through Sebastian's greeting and was now waiting for his companion's reaction, a strange smirk playing across his lips.

"Enchanted," Adarys said, his eyes skipping from Kara to Sebastian. "A bard, you say? They may be... _louder_ than the rest of us, but they haven't a stranglehold on the Arts." A slightly dangerous note creeps into his voice. "I dance, and I'll not apologize for it."

"Adarys is a shadowdancer," Laelirin added, speaking for the first time. His interjection was steady, soft, not remotely rushed -- if somewhat well timed. "You'll never see him. Which is fortunate, as he's quite dreadful at it."

"And Laelirin, of course, can barely be pried away from his spellbooks long enough to eat," Adarys replied, a bit of bite in the response, "much less to learn an instrument."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2010)

(( Can we move forward?? ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

Cissinei raised an eyebrow to the idea of spell books being mentioned by one of the newcomers. She leaned in blinking absently and sighed. "Spell books...I actually dabble a little...well I do more than dabble, I'm somewhat of a specialist in counter-necormancy and ice magic..." her smile widened. 

By this time Cissinei looked worn out, her hair was unkempt, as if she had just not bothered with it for the day. 

Dee folded her arms. "Well then, if you're done boring our new mates here," she smiled in the direction of Laelirin and Adarys, "then perhaps we should move on with how we're going to go about figuring out exactly what's happened to these kids..."


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 4, 2010)

*Laelirin & Adarys​*
"Counter-necromancy?" the dark elf seemed somewhat intrigued and glanced at Cissinei with new found interest and perhaps a touch of wariness. "I'm unaware of a specific school within the Art that would cover that, unless you're implying that you use necromancy in a manner other than the so-called correct one. A matter of semantics and misplaced convictions about the essential nature of necromancy, when the truth is, the entire field is worthless. Myself, I would not touch the necromantic arts in any fashion."

Adarys, meanwhile, was shaking his head. "_Another_ wizard. Brilliant. Now for the inevitable _my school is better than yours_ showdown." Ignoring the mages, he turned to Lynedwen. "A couple questions, in the meantime. How long ago did you say your brother disappeared? Where was he last seen? Exactly how many other cases have there been now?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> "Counter-necromancy?" the dark elf seemed somewhat intrigued and glanced at Cissinei with new found interest and perhaps a touch of wariness. "I'm unaware of a specific school within the Art that would cover that, unless you're implying that you use necromancy in a manner other than the so-called correct one. A matter of semantics and misplaced convictions about the essential nature of necromancy, when the truth is, the entire field is worthless. Myself, I would not touch the necromantic arts in any fashion."



Cissinei blinked, somewhat taken aback and glanced around nervously. "I haven't actually practiced Necromancy for a while now...but my knowledge on the subject does come in handy when there's a need to deal with it. Thus far we've been rather lucky that we _didn't  _have to deal with it too much, though," she said. 



> Adarys, meanwhile, was shaking his head. "_Another_ wizard. Brilliant. Now for the inevitable _my school is better than yours_ showdown." Ignoring the mages, he turned to Lynedwen. "A couple questions, in the meantime. How long ago did you say your brother disappeared? Where was he last seen? Exactly how many other cases have there been now?"



Lynedwen nodded. "Well...he's been gone for a fortnight, I think...I had enough time to get the money to travel back here..." she said. 

"That's all very strange," Dee said. "And there was a rash of these vanishings?" 

Lynedwen sighed. "Unfortunately, yes. Several more, the town's become very guarded."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 4, 2010)

*Kara*

Kara shied away from the magic users debate, in her experience such debates rarely resolved anything and regardless she wasn't qualified to participate there.  Instead she suggested to Lynedwen, "can you show us your brother's home?  Or perhaps where he was last seen?  We'd like to see if we can help and there's a chance we might find something that was missed before."

((Random factoid of the day, apparently when I was equipping Kara I got her a longbow but _no arrows_.  Am I good or what?))


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 4, 2010)

[question: Who is where right now? Cissinei and Dee were elsewhere, before, right? Did we all meet up at Lynedwen's house, or are we somewhere on route?]

*Laelirin​*"It can't be very handy if it never comes up," Laelirin points out, a trace of a smirk on his lips. He's clearly ignoring the conversation between Lynedwen, Dee, Kara, and Adarys. "But why did you stop practicing?"

*Adarys​*


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lynedwen nodded. "Well...he's been gone for a fortnight, I think...I had enough time to get the money to travel back here..." she said.
> 
> "That's all very strange," Dee said. "And there was a rash of these vanishings?"
> 
> Lynedwen sighed. "Unfortunately, yes. Several more, the town's become very guarded."



"All children, I assume," Adarys murmurs. "Do you know the names of any of the other missing people?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2010)

*OOC: I handwaved my characters back to spur them along, anyone else may do the same right now if they want. *

Lynedwen thought for a moment as she glanced around. "Well my parents said he was at home when they last saw him, but that's all that we know," she said. "They live in the Low Market." 

As she struck out the lead them off, "I'm not sure of the names of the other missing kids, I kind of...well ran away from home when I was younger and I wasn't much of the community. I didn't live here all these years and only got in touch with them recently. When they told me he was gone their first instinct was that he had run away too but with the other people missing it didn't make sense..." 



> "It can't be very handy if it never comes up," Laelirin points out, a  trace of a smirk on his lips. He's clearly ignoring the conversation  between Lynedwen, Dee, Kara, and Adarys. "But why did you stop  practicing?"



Cissinei smirked. "Well it was either that or get killed, I guess I had to make the choice at that point," she said.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2010)

Lyn 
"Our Pelorite, the Paladin and a experienced undead slayer realized she was using necromancy. Things got kinda ugly and we all settled on not smiting unless there was a good reason for it... which means, she had to stop" Lyn explained to Laelirin. The young sorcerer brushed back his long blonde hair. ((He looks like a young Deidara))


Elena
Elena came back from her walk, just enough to clear her mind. She found the others in the way to the inn with a couple of new people. "Hey there... Sorry for taking long. I just needed some air" she told Dee and Cissy.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 6, 2010)

"You travel with a paladin?" Laelirin says, glancing briefly towards Adarys. "This might get a bit... complicated."

Adarys shrugs off the concern and returns his attention to Lynedwen. "Your parents are home, one would assume? We'd probably be able to get the names of the others from them." Deciding that Lynedwen is unlikely to have anything more to offer, he falls silent, pondering missing children. And paladins.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2010)

*Lyn*
"No, the Paladin had to leave a while back. Still, Sebastian and Elena are not happy with most undead" Lyn explains shrugging. "...To tell the truth I'm not fond of rising the dead myself and they usually meet fiery death when I'm around" he said in a proud tone. "They have this funny and amusing way to explode, you know..." he chuckled.

*Elena*
Elena uttered something and nudged the sorcerer. "Let's focus on finding the kids, alright?" she asked Lyn. She will follow them to investigate about the other children.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2010)

Cissinei looked, although briefly, ashamed. She glanced away, saying nothing as the discussion went on. When Elena called for them to look for the kids Dee folded her arms. "Couldn't you lot just use your magical compass thing to find them?" she asked. "Scry!" 

She shrugged. "That's what its called, right? It's times like this I miss the airship."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2010)

Knowledge: Arcana
1d20+7
15+7 = 22

"Generally to scry someone you don't know you need some sort of link to them like a piece of clothing or a lock of hair.  The stronger the link to the person the better."  Kara chirped in.  Apparently in her travels she picked up some magical knowledge.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 10, 2010)

Knowledge: Arcana
1d20+17 = 19
6+17 = 23 (Knows the spell.)

"Indeed," Laelirin added. "Hair or a piece of a nail would be best, and success is more likely if the caster knows the subject. Can you scry, Cissinei?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Knowledge: Arcana
> 1d20+7
> 15+7 = 22
> 
> "Generally to scry someone you don't know you need some sort of link to them like a piece of clothing or a lock of hair.  The stronger the link to the person the better."  Kara chirped in.  Apparently in her travels she picked up some magical knowledge.



Cissinei nodded. "We're going to need something like that from you Lyndewyn," said Cissinei. 

She just nodded. 



Rhaella said:


> Knowledge: Arcana
> 1d20+17
> 6+17 = 23
> 
> "Indeed," Laelirin added. "Hair or a piece of a nail would be best, and success is more likely if the caster knows the subject. Can you scry, Cissinei?"



Lynedwen sighed. "I think we could find something back at the house, you all can scry?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2010)

Kara shakes her head politely, "I'm afraid my talents are far more mundane.  I'm fairly sure that Cissinei or Sebastian can though."

((Kara can't scry... at least not that she's going to admit  ))

((Her bluff result is a 43 if anyone wants to try to tell if she's lying or not  ))


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 10, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lynedwen sighed. "I think we could find something back at the house, you all can scry?"



"Ay," Laelirin frowns, "but unfortunately, I no longer have the spell memorized today."

Adarys narrows his eyes at the drow, "How's that? What were you doing, spying on someone while I was out earlier?"

"Hardly," Laelirin responds. 

[Bluff: 1d20 (18) +2 = 20, but it doesn't really matter.]



EvilMoogle said:


> Kara shakes her head politely, "I'm afraid my talents are far more mundane.  I'm fairly sure that Cissinei or Sebastian can though."
> 
> ((Kara can't scry... at least not that she's going to admit  ))
> 
> ((Her bluff result is a 43 if anyone wants to try to tell if she's lying or not  ))



Adarys seriously just rolled a natural 20 on his sense motive check. (1d20 + 9)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2010)

Lyn shrugs "Me neither. I'm better suited to make things go BOOM. Scrying has never been a spell I cared for...mhh... but it seems we are most likely going to needed it more and more" he makes note of it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Adarys seriously just rolled a natural 20 on his sense motive check. (1d20 + 9)



((Sadly 29 is less than 43  ))


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 10, 2010)

((How does CTK do the natural 20 critical success rules?

...oh wow. That doesn't count for skill checks? Everyone I've ever played with has thought it does. Oh, this would make botching skill checks less painful, at least.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2010)

((A nat 20 is automatic success in combat, not on skill checks.  Otherwise I could say "Kurgan Jumps to the moon" and just keep rolling until I get a 20))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2010)

Cissinei shrugged. "I don't tend to have to do it, but I know the spell," she scratched at her dark brown hair. "Well I know it sometimes..." Poe, her cat familiar wove its way between feet, dragging its side against her ankle.

"Think we might be able to try another option?" she asked.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 10, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((A nat 20 is automatic success in combat, not on skill checks.  Otherwise I could say "Kurgan Jumps to the moon" and just keep rolling until I get a 20))



((No, I found it in the book. I... my world is shattered. Everyone I've _ever_ played with has thought it is. Which sucks when you're hiding with a 49 and someone gets a 20 and finds you. Or if you critically fail your Arcana +37 check))



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei shrugged. "I don't tend to have to do it, but I know the spell," she scratched at her dark brown hair. "Well I know it sometimes..." Poe, her cat familiar wove its way between feet, dragging its side against her ankle.
> 
> "Think we might be able to try another option?" she asked.



For the first time, Laelirin seems interested in the question before them. He shrugs. "There is a slight chance that I could succeed with a slightly less powerful spell. Well, perhaps more than slight. If that fails, one of us could memorize the spell and attempt it tomorrow.

"In the meantime, there's every possibility that the spell would fail when used on Lynedwen's brother tomorrow as well. I would suggest finding out who some of these other missing children are and obtaining hair or clothing belonging to them. If we cannot find one person through scrying, we may be able to find another."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2010)

"The more information we have the better off I think," Kara began.  "Even if the magic fails likely there is a pattern to find.  Most creatures work in habit, if they've been working for a while chances are we can find what they're looking for.  Maybe even set a trap."


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 10, 2010)

"Agreed. Once we reach the house, I am going to need an hour -- or two, as there are two possible spells I could attempt this with -- in order to set this spell up. Lynedwen, I'm going to need... preferably a lock of hair from your brother, if you can find one. Clothing will suffice otherwise," Laelirin says. 

"Speak to her parents in the meantime, see if they know anything more."

[[5% chance per caster level (that's 40%) of succeeding at scrying with specific lesser spells. Lael is going to attempt it with _detect magic_, and if that fails, then with _message_. If that fails too, he'll take the day off and memorize _scry_ a couple times for the morning.]]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2010)

(( That happened to me with Weapon Finesse. "Wait... you mean I can add my STR bonus to the damage?? D: Fffffffuuuuuuu-" +6 years living a lie ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2010)

Lyndewyn led them back to the house, which was at the edge of the Low Market. It was a tiny thing and it barely seemed habitable for more than two people. The door creaked as she opened it. "Mom, Dad...there are some people here to talk to you..." she announced. "Mom?" she yelled and the question hung in the air. 

There was no answer. The house had a dusty quality to it, like the air was stagnant. "I wonder where they are?" she asked.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2010)

Elena put a hand in front of the girl. "Hold it" she said in a normal tone "Lyn. Maggie" she looked at the sorcerer and motioned her head towards the door.

"Uhm?" Lyn looked at her a little confused. 

Elena sighed and motioned her head again to the door. 

"Oh. AH, yeah... sure" Lyn takes from his robes his small rat and puts her on the floor.

Maggie sniffs around and makes a greeting bow towards Laelirin, then she proceeded to enter the house to have a peek.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 11, 2010)

"Brilliant," Adarys mumbles, taps the door open, and disappears inside of it. Quite literally. He searches the place carefully, keeping a wary eye out for traps, but also looking for any clues as to what might have happened -- or anything which they can use to scry.

Hide 1d20 (14) + 27 = 43
Move Silently 1d20 (19) + 15 =  34
Take 20 on Search + 13 = 33
Spot 1d20 (10) + 10 = 20

Laelirin, meanwhile, narrows his eyes and casts arcane sight, his eyes suddenly glowing blue instead of red. If there's anything magical with 120ft, he'll know it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2010)

Kara for her part will check outside, if there's someone inside then they had to have left some sign of their arrival, and possibly departure.

Search: For tracks, signs of a struggle, etc
1d20+9
14+9 = 23

Spot:  For people, tracks, etc
1d20+21
9+21 = 30

Listen:  For people?
1d20+21
14+21 = 35


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

There are no tracks or traps found, it just seems that no one is home. It's easy to see that they were recently here, though. 

Lyndewyn sighed. "Mom and Dad might have just stepped out for a moment," she said. "They've been coming and going at sporadic times lately they said. I guess its because they're having to take odd jobs for money..." she added. 

"You might just be able to take something from my brother's room...if you need to use it for your spell." 

"Thanks," Cissinei said. "Lead the way." 

The room was on the other side of the house in a corner. It was a small room and it seemed to be in the state that  the boy had left it. Clothes and bed sheets were strewn about the room.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 15, 2010)

Adarys emerges from the shadows with a less than amused snort. He moves over to the bed, checking to see if any hair has been left around. [Take 20 on Search =33.]

"Does your brother have a comb of some sort?" Laelirin asks, watching as the shadowdancer proceeds to tear the room to pieces.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

"Its been a long time since I actually have been home to see him, I couldn't be sure which was his," Lyndewyn said. 

There are bits of hair on his bed near the pillow.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 15, 2010)

"Not going to matter much," Adarys mumbles, plucking the piece of hair of the pillow and frowning at it. "This better not end up being dog hair," he says.

Laelirin, meanwhile, has pulled a fairly large mirror out of his (magical) bag. Setting it carefully down, he takes the piece of hair from Adarys. "This will take approximately an hour," he informs the room at large, and then frowns. "I had been planning to sell this, but there's no use in dragging this out longer than necessary," he comments, pulling a scroll out of the bag as well. "I can also attempt to get a message to the boy. If he's awake -- if he's alive -- he could theoretically tell me where he is."

Laelirin casts _Scry_ off of the scroll. Will Save 25. [4 (spell level) + 10 (connection) - 5 (knowledge) + 6 (INT)]

If it succeeds, he's also going to cast _Message_ in an attempt to get in contact with Lynedwen's brother. 40% chance of success. The message is going to be, "Where are you? Lynedwen."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

At the mention of _if he’s alive_ Lynedwen froze up. She gulped hard stepping in behind Laelirin as he was attempting to cast. For a moment after the spell is cast, everything is silent and the room seems oddly still. There’s an aura of smoke in the air from the casting and it wafts through the small bedroom before dissipating slightly. 

Before Laelirin there’s the image of a boy tied up somewhere dark, its almost impossible to make him out fully except for the pin prickles of light coming down from somewhere above. He’s not alone, there’s others there and they’re sitting in the dark liquid up to their ankles or so. 

Somewhere, above the children the sound of muffled voices can be heard. But they’re too far distorted to make out. 

_“Where are you?”_ Laelirin’s message comes.  

The boy flicks his head around searching for the source of the voice. It’s then that the blindfold that covers his eyes can be seen. He whispers, trying to sort out why he’s even doing this. “Somewhere dark—they won’t let us out except the bathroom, I think we’re high up,” he said.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 28, 2010)

Lyn and Elena will wait up for the results of the scrying.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2010)

While Laelirin is working his spell a woman approaches carrying some food bought at market for dinner tonight.  She addresses Lynedwen directly, "Guests?  You should have let me know, I would have bought more for the evening's meal."

"Ah mother," Lynedwen responds with a smile, "not friends -- not exactly.  These are some of the heroes I met on the train I told you about.  I happened to run in to them in town while they were asking about Serl's ((OOC: Couldn't find if the brother was named yet or not, he is now)) disappearance."

The mother looks at the party wide eyed and grasps ((die roll)) Lyn's hand, "You are?  Thank you so very much!  Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2010)

Dee wore a glum expression, she had drawn her sword in anticipation of a fight and when she spotted Lyndewyn's mother she just scowled, lowering the weapon. 

"You had just gone round to the _shops_?" she asked. A short sigh escaped her as she slipped her weapon back into its holster. "We thought something more sinister had happened..." 

Cissinei elbowed her hard in the stomach. 

"...ow, oh. like the--um, blast, tax man had come calling!" Dee recovered her statement, trying to avoid the grim truth about their son.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2010)

Lyndewyn's mother smiles apologetically before speaking, "just picking up supplies for dinner.  We can't afford to eat at the taverns every night.  And the food just isn't the same when it isn't fresh."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2010)

"Don't worry my dear lady, we will find your son. We were just recollecting some information on his whereabouts" Lyn says with all the coolness in the world.

"Yeah, we are just waiting for the spell to end" Elena says still looking at Laelirin.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 31, 2010)

"Your brother is alive, Lynedwen," Laelirin says, ending the spell and looking up at the rest of the group. "He and a group of others are sitting in a dark place, up to their ankles in some sort of liquid. There is some light from above, so I assume it is a basement of some kind. He also said that he believes they are some place high up. Is there anywhere in the region that could qualify as 'high up?' " he asks. 

"Assuming, of course, that they are still in this region at all."

He notices the food that Lynedwen's mother had brought and reaches for something to eat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 31, 2010)

Dee gave a little smirk and shot a glance toward Lyndewen. "That's a bit of good news, now all we need to do is find them," she said. "They can't be too far, right?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 31, 2010)

Lynedwen's mother thought carefully for a moment, "there are a number of logging camps in the hills, you'd have to ask around to see which are active; I'm afraid I don't know much of the companies business there."

She thought for a moment more and then continued, "there used to be a few mining operations in the hills as well, copper I think.  They all were abandoned when they ran dry though."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2010)

"A system of abandoned caves would be the best place to hide something" Elena spoke up getting in the way of Lae's hand and the woman's food. She slightly shook her head at him. -Don't do that, thanks-

"Caves... great. I gonna love this" Lyn rolled his eyes. "Either way, we should ask around first"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 31, 2010)

The woman nods slowly, "if you wanted to check them take the road north out of the village.  Once you enter the foothills there should be trails to the mines.  It's been a while since anyone has gone there though."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

"We're going to need to gear up before we just venture out of town," Cissinei said as she paced along the edge of the group. There was a slight sheen to her skin from the layer of frost she was sheathed in.

"How exactly will we know what to find?" asked Cissinei. There was a look a mild discomfort on her face as she held to her abdomen.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2011)

((Knowledge: Dungeoneering, Kara haz it!))

Kara spoke up, "normally a mine has a main vertical shaft between levels, we'll probably need rope unless there's something already in place.  Inside expect cramped quarters," she paused to spare a glance at Kurgan's ridiculously sized axe, "so if anything's living there fighting might be interesting.  Lyn might want to take care with his fireballs too."

"As to what is living there," she half shrugs, "cramped quarters mean nothing too big at least.  Beyond that is anyone's guess.  Something from nearby settling in?  Or something from the Underdark that the mines breached?"

Lynedwen's mother adds in, "the mines were all pretty small as I understand it, they never found too terribly much so they were abandoned before too long."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Cissinei shot a glance at Lyn. "If we're underground and at these temperatures you might not want to overdo it with the fireballs, I'm not exactly sure but if the grounds too cold and you go firing those things about willy-nilly while we're down there. It could cause a collapse," she warned. 

As she finished speaking her eyes shifted down and to the right nervously and she turned away from Lyn altogether.

Knowledge Arcana Roll:


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 1, 2011)

"Something from the Underdark?" Adarys raises his eyebrows. "That might prove interesting. I would, of course, suggest stealth... scouting out these mines to be sure we know what we're in for."

"Is there any spell store in the area?" Laelirin asks. "There are several spells that could be useful that I know of but... alas, have not yet acquired."

"There is another wizard here," Adarys points out. "Can't you just... trade spells or something?" He glances at Cissinei. Laelirin doesn't look too pleased with the suggestion, but doesn't refuse out of hand.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

"I doubt my repertoire will be less than..._helpful_ in this situation, honestly," Cissinei said. "I might need time to pick some spells for this though. I want to be prepared none the less."

Dee looked to Adarys. "This can't be any worse than our _last_ trip to the Underdark..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2011)

@Cissinei knows (and likely Lyn too) that any expanding volume spell like a fireball will conform to the area of the tunnel and reach farther than may be expected.

@Laelirin: Unless CTK has different things in mind I'm going to say that items up to 6000gp will be available within the city, which would include most scrolls.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 1, 2011)

"When the Underdark is involved," Laelirin points out bluntly, "it can always get worse.

"I need to choose spells as well. Shall we rest here for the night?"

@Moogle: Lael, is unfortunately, also broke. If another wizard wants to trade spellbooks and copy stuff, that's probably the only thing that's possible here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

Dee glanced over raising an eyebrow curiously as she spoke. "Worse than the Mind Flayers? I don't think I want to know what else we could find down there..." she said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2011)

Kara shuddered slightly, "I'm not sure speculating will do us any good.  We can just try to be as generally prepared as we can.  Stop by the market today, rest tonight, and be ready to head out in the morning then?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 1, 2011)

Laelirin's smile is less than pleasant. "Worse than the Illithids? Have you ever seen one of their Elder Brains? There are Beholders as well, and I would rather not disturb a Deep Dragon. I could show you one of our cities, but I am about as welcome there these days as you would be."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 1, 2011)

"I hate tunnels" Lyn suddenly said a little annoyed. "...One reason might be they make using fireballs quite complicated... I'll have to make use of -other- type of tactic" he said in a boring tone.

Elena check her backpack. "I'm sure I have a rope around here... yep, a silk one. We still have the provisions we were going to use for the trip north."

"Forget about food, I have the Field Provision Box." Lyn said dismissing Elena's idea. "I say we get some light spells, a pole and we are good to go"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 1, 2011)

"Light spells would work," Adarys says, "especially if we want _everyone_ in the cavern to know we're coming. That would be brilliant good fun. How many here can see in the dark, and how much would it cost to make sure that the rest could too?"

"375 gold pieces per person for scrolls," Laelirin replies. "I would rather not waste any spells."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2011)

Kara shifts her delicate crystal mask, "I can manage in the dark myself."

Kurgan grunts, "born and raised in finer caverns than anything small town humans will dig."

((I think Elena, Dee, Sebastian, Rebecca, Lyn, and Cissinei will all need some sort of lighting solution.))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 1, 2011)

Lyn shrugs. "They knowing we are coming is the least of my concerns. If there are tunnel dwellers, we can blind them with the light. The scrolls sound good though" 

(( Question, Elena's sword is Holy. I was under the impression that Holy swords have a glow on their own. Is this true or can Elena just turn it off as needed? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2011)

SRD said:
			
		

> Light Generation
> 
> Fully 30% of magic weapons shed light equivalent to a light spell (bright light in a 20-foot radius, shadowy light in a 40-foot radius). These glowing weapons are quite obviously magical. Such a weapon can’t be concealed when drawn, nor can its light be shut off. Some of the specific weapons detailed below always or never glow, as defined in their descriptions.



Nothing in SRD or the DMs guide says the 'holy' enchantment mandates glowing.

Should I start rolling for each magic weapon? 

/edit:
Personally I've always hated the idea that magical weapons inherently glow (they used to /always/ by the book in 2e) so I'm fine with people choosing.

But you have to stick with what you choose....

Kurgan's axe explicitly glows when using a specific special ability, so I'm taking that to mean it does not glow normally.

I can't imagine Kara would ever want to draw attention to her weapons so likely she would choose weapons that don't glow.

As a note though Kara (and others) has a 'flaming' crystal for her whip, it's a standard action to start or stop the flame.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 1, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Lyn shrugs. "They knowing we are coming is the least of my concerns. If there are tunnel dwellers, we can blind them with the light. The scrolls sound good though"



"If one were to throw up a daylight spell in the middle of a battle, certainly," Laelirin replies, shuttering slightly. "Without that sort of sudden exposure, however, that light is only going to be a slight advantage. Best to save tricks like that for an actual fight." He looks less than pleased at the notion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 1, 2011)

((I was under the impression that weapons with attributes like Holy reacted like ice or fire swords and only had the visual effect when they were commanded by the user. The same way a fire sword is only on fire when it need be.)) 

"Can't see in the dark, like some of you lot," Dee said. "But I've got a saber that catches fire on command," she pulled her weapon, held it aloft and it was suddenly sheathed in flames. "This has to be good for more than lighting cigarettes. If this doesn't work I guess we could try lanterns, everburning torches or light spells."  

Cissinei scoffed, seemingly annoyed at the idea. "I haven't got spells to waste on trivial things like _light_, Deidre--the scrolls are a much better route, as Laelirin explained."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 1, 2011)

"A darkvision spell, cast from a scroll, can last for hours. That should be more than enough time to explore a network of caves," Laelirin says. "One thousand gold or so would cover the cost. A bit more for several other potentially useful spells."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 1, 2011)

Kara produces several small purses seemingly out of nowhere, "I don't mind bankrolling for supplies.  I do have plans for this though so assuming we find some valuables during our search I'd like to be paid back before we divvy up."

Kara will give Lael 2000gp assuming everyone's good with these terms.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 1, 2011)

Lael will go to a spell shop and buy 6 darkvision scrolls, as well as a couple other spells that might be useful.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 1, 2011)

((I'll rather have Nusintia without light, although Elena would not care for such things. She used to have Lyn cast light on her floating shield.  ))

Lyn brushes his long blond/golden hair back in a ponytail. "So, do we leave tomorrow or as soon as we get the scroll, I'd hate to waste time"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2011)

((  ))

Lynedwen's mother gives a pained look obviously struggling internally before speaking, "I don't have a right to ask anything of you, you are already doing more than I could have dreamed.  But there are children's lives at stake, take the time if you need to but I beg of you hurry as much as you can."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2011)

(( *carefully checks what she just posted*))

"Well, pals, you hear the lady, rest up for your spells and let's head to find these kids" Lyn smiles and pats Lynedwen's mother.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2011)

((If everyone's ready I'll move on in the morning probably  Last chance to make last-minute purchases (well, not last chance I guess, the city's not going anywhere.  Though going back to it may not be convenient)))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

((I'll look some stuff over I think, there might be some little things I can do to help us out with Cissinei especially. She might need to shop just slightly though.))

Cissinei looked at Lyn. "Remember the beads I gave you have one good teleportation in them, if you and I get separated we can be brought right to each other," she reminded him.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 2, 2011)

[OOC: *cough* Lael apparently requires 16 hours to learn and then prepare one of his spells.  Unless someone's got a spellbook with Arcane Eye in it, that is.]



EvilMoogle said:


> ((  ))
> 
> Lynedwen's mother gives a pained look obviously struggling internally before speaking, "I don't have a right to ask anything of you, you are already doing more than I could have dreamed.  But there are children's lives at stake, take the time if you need to but I beg of you hurry as much as you can."



Returning from the spell store, carefully looking over a scroll, Laelirin is rather unmoved. "I assume these children have disappeared one by one? If they're collecting them for something, I doubt a day's delay will make much of a difference. Unless they have a quota in order to summon a demon, or something of the sort," he adds with a touch of dark humour and a glance at Adarys, who mutters something in a strange language and stomps off to the side.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2011)

Lynedwen's mother blanches at the suggestion and turns an odd shade of green but says nothing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

Cissinei puts a hand to the woman's shoulder. "I'm sure that they'll be fine--if we go down there half-cocked and unprepared it could just cause more damage actually. Best to be fully prepared to bring your son and the others back safely," her tone was soft as she spoke, but she shot a dark glance at Laelirin. 

She spoke to him in _draconic. "It seems Lyn has some competetion for making inappropriate comments," _she said from while still comforting Lyndewen's mother and rolling her eyes.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 2, 2011)

"Inappropriate?" Laelirin responds, quite mildly despite the words, in Draconic. "Are surfacers so weak that they cannot stand to hear unpleasant truths? It's a wonder your races have survived."

"If we're done pretending we're a flock of dragons, now, can we get on with things?" Adarys cuts in, in Common.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

Cissinei glanced between Adarys and Laelirin but said nothing. She hefted her spell book into her arms flung it open with a wave of her hand and pretended to flip through its pages in search of something. Her green eyes flicked upwards at Laelirin but she still said nothing. 

"I guess we should, if we're going to need to rest for the spell casters we need to find lodgings," Dee said. "Where's Saxton, Cissinei?" 

Cissinei just grumbled her answer. "He's wandering about, likely--he's a big boy and can take care of himself."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2011)

Kara spoke calmly ushering the party away from Lynedwen and her mother, "might I suggest we find an inn, perhaps with some private rooms?  We can discuss our strategy there while the mages prepare their spells?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 2, 2011)

Laelirin tenses when Cissinei opens her spellbook. He knows that a wizard can't cast a spell directly from a spellbook, but isn't certain that she hasn't got something hidden in it. He's readying to cast a counterspell.

Adarys rolls his eyes but does nothing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

Poe, Cissinei's Cat Familar leaped up into her book, stopping the pages from turning and pawing at her owner's face while meowing. "What is it?" Cissinei asked, lowering her shoulder for the cat to climb up onto her back. She closed the spell book when the creature was out of it and slipped the tome back into her satchel. "I need to feed Poe, probably," she said quietly. 

"Then do it," Dee rolled her eyes in annoyance. "So Adarys, was it? What do you do in this operation?" she pointed to the rapiers he wore. "I noticed the blades, they look interesting...to say the least. I've got a pair actually though I'd hate to go flashing them around in public like this..." 

"Pelor be damned," Cissinei let out, "right here of all places Dee?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 2, 2011)

Adarys lifts an eyebrow at the question. "Bit of this, bit of that. Mostly I make sure that _he_—" he waves idly towards Laelirin, "—doesn't accidentally walk off a cliff because he isn't paying attention."

He seems to actually consider the question for a moment, and then shrugs, "I suppose discretion is pointless at this junction, though. I was trained as a swashbuckler, a rather long time ago." He slides the rapiers out of their scabbards in a quick gesture before slamming them back down. "Now, however, I'm a shadowdancer."

Laelirin relaxes as soon as Cissinei closes her spellbook, and he returns to studying his own spell. Mumbling something to himself in Undercommon — about the uselessness of surfacers and their many distractions, for anyone who speaks it — he retreats to the side to return to his work.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

Dee's eyes flared up as she heard his words. "Another Swashbuckler?" she said. "I've got experience there--I'm actually Captain of a ship, though its a long way from here. I'm also the rogue, or rather, I dabble a bit in subterfuge," she said. 

Cissinei spoke to Lyndewyn's mother. "We'll be out of your hair, there's an Inn above Jackenapes Tavern, we'll be there for the night," she said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2011)

((Sets fast-forward))

The party settles in at the inn and the evening and night passes uneventfully (mark of 5sp each for the night's rest ).  In the morning they head out north of the city towards where they were told the mines lay.

((Minor question for curiosity's sake, who all is horseback and/or has animals with them?))

The road is cold and by all accounts unremarkable, after about an hour of travel they do come across something strange.  The road is crossed by hundreds of footprints coming from a generally westerly direction to a generally easterly one.

If anyone has 'tracking' please roll survival and I'll tell you more.  Due to the sheer number of tracks the path is pretty clear to follow even for the untrained however.

Actions?


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2011)

(( Elena got herself a mare and we had a wagon for the rest of the party))

Lyn rolls his eyes. _"Cissy, there are sometimes when people NEED to know the truth, no use to have them having false expectations" he says in fluent Draconic and then turns to the drow "I have some dragon on me"_ he clears up to Lae. "_Besides, my undercommon is a little rusty, might as well try it with you_" he changes to undercommon for the rest of the trip.

Elena just sighs and nods to Adarys. Both of them are there to keep their friends from getting themselves in trouble... and they seem to find it easily.

Elena Survival Check 1d20+7 → [20,7] = (27)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2011)

((But you don't have the 'track' feat.   Eh never mind we'll roll with it))

Elena can tell the tracks belong to small humanoids, probably goblins or something similar (or an army of children  ).  She can also confirm that they traveled from West to East and that there is a huge number of them, probably 200-300.

As a group the seem to be traveling painfully slow for some reason, many of the tracks double back apparently to return for slower members.  Without formal training in tracking she cannot tell why this is however.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2011)

"Well, this is disturbing" Elena mutters to herself. "These are small tracks...About 200 to 300 hundred people... they are going slow. They weren't... that many children missing, right?" she asks back to Cissy and Lae.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2011)

((Just a side note the city they came from has a population of about 1400))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 2, 2011)

"It is unusual to see a surfacer with any grasp of Undercommon," Laelirin replies, clearly somewhat surprised, "rusty or otherwise."

Adarys meets Elena's eyes briefly and a strange smile dances across his lips. He's not about to admit that he finds trouble as easily - or moreso - as his companion does.

"200? I doubt that," Laelirin replies to Elena's next question. "There was not enough room for that many, and I don't think your guards would have remained idle if the entire child population had vanished."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2011)

"You'd be surprised what some villages will put up with," Kara said with a shrug.  "But I agree, I would think the news would spread farther and faster if so many children were missing."

"Still it's curious if nothing else.  Follow the tracks and see what left them?  Backtrack them and see what they were leaving?  Or assume it is unrelated and push on?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 2, 2011)

Adarys frowns. "We don't really know that the kids are even in a cavern or a mine, do we?" he says. "Dark place, high up...? I don't know. I doubt there're children in this group here, but it might be useful knowing where they're heading. And why."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2011)

"Well, they are traveling from West to East, that's all I can check by myself. Tracking is not exactly my specialty... just had some experience after all this time on the road." Elena explains getting on her mount again. "And sadly, this wouldn't be the first time I'm on the search of kidnapped children"

((Are the tracks leading to the mountains? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2011)

@Soulnova:
It's difficult to say, the mountains are more to the north so the road itself heads that way.  But the party is approaching the foothills to the mountains, either East or West could easily head to them.  The way they came from the West seems a little more direct though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

"There are nicer ways of expressing the truth, Lyn--those people were worried enough without having someone add to it," Cissinei said. 

---

Dee has no experience with tracking and mostly stays silent as the prints are analyzed. "Times like this I miss having Maddy and Heather around," she quipped. "Okay we need to think about what we know--how do we know they're high up?" she asked.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 2, 2011)

Laelirin ignores Cissinei altogether.

"The child claimed to believe they were somewhere high up," he tells Dee. "I was unable to ask how or why and am not altogether convinced that a mine would be the answer in any case. A tower of some sort seems more likely."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

"They walked up hill," Cissinei said. "Perhaps that's what he was referring to? I wouldn't know how else they would know they were up high if they can't see..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2011)

"Do you know if there are any towers in the area?"  Kara asked curiously.  "If not I think our best bet is to follow up with this and research more later.  Whatever is behind the kids disappearance likely doesn't have their best interests in mind."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 2, 2011)

"Kara's right, these tracks this close to town can't be much of a coincidence," Cissinei said. "We could have hired a tracker or something of the sort but its too late now, we need to press on," she said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2011)

The party follows the tracks to the east, even to the untrained the snow and the sheer number of tracks makes for an easy path to follow.  Off of the road the ground becomes harder and maneuvering the wagon becomes difficult.  However these problems aside the party makes reasonable time, and after about an hour and a half they come across something different.

As they come around the peak of a hill the smell hits them before they can see anything.  Anyone so unfortunate will immediately recognize it as the stench of burning flesh.  Carefully looking around the hill reveals a large number (maybe 150) of Goblins.

Calling it a camp would be exaggerating things greatly,  Many of the goblins sleep on the cold ground, clumped up in piles and shivering.  And only a handful of the goblins are armed.

At several points throughout the camp are several bonfires, the party can see bodies within them from here but they're too far away to see details.

The goblins don't seem to notice the party yet (in fact they don't seem to have any sentries to speak off watching the camp).


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2011)

"I could, you know, transform into a winged creature and just blast them away from afar" Lyn whispers with a little wicked grin.


"We need to know what they are burning" Elena said going back to think on a plan. "Could you send Maggie to check on them?" 


Lyn snorted "Well, yes I can, but I'm pretty sure the answer would mean for me to just blast them to hell either way" 


If there's no objection, Lyn will cast mage armor on Maggie and send the rat scouting to have a look at the bonfires. 



Maggie AC 24 (+2 size, +2dex, +5 level + 4 Magic Armor)

Hide 1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35)

Move Silently 1d20+10 → [20,10] = (30)

((  I love that rat))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2011)

Cissinei whispers to the rat before it leaves. "Maggie, be careful, there are a lot of them and there might be traps..." 

"Already checking on that," Dee said surveying the area. 

*Search Check for Dee*


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 3, 2011)

Adarys narrows his eyes. "Be back in a bit," he says, stepping out of the wagon and disappearing into the shadows.

Hide 1d20 (17) + 27 = 44
Move Silently 1d20 (16) + 15 = 31

(Adarys approaches the goblin camp as well.)

Search for Traps 1d20 (13) + 13 = 26


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2011)

@Lyn:
Maggie has no problem slipping into the goblin camp, scurrying to keep ahead of foolish two-legs is no problem for her.  The first thing she notices is that the "camp" is rather clean, there are no tasty snacks left over from meals for her to grab a treat from.  There doesn't even seem to be any other rats in the camp, which seems disturbing to her by itself.

At Lyn's request she forces herself to move toward the fires,  The bodies in the flames are charred beyond recognition however they appear to be generally the same size as the goblins in camp.

When investigating the rest of the camp she scurries across an open area one of the armed goblins happens to catch a glimpse of her shouting something, she scrambles to find a hiding spot however the armed goblin does not follow her, he apparently looks frightened and continues shouting to others.

Oddly her hiding spot is surrounded by other goblins, but none of them seem to be aware of anything going on around them.  They mumble quietly to themselves but don't seem to be talking to one another or the other goblins.

After a few moments hiding she finds a chance to escape and heads back to the party.

There's about 150 total goblins, 50 or so of those are children, 60 are female ("noncombatants"), and only about 20 are armed (short spears and short bows, small sized).

@Adarys:
In addition to the above, Adarys finds no sign of traps in the camp, he gets the feeling it is an ad-hoc stopping point rather than a planned camp.

He's also better able to recognize some patterns in the movements.  One group of goblins (the "mumbling" ones above) are clearly separated from the rest.  And the few guards seem more concerned with watching them than defending the camp.

None of the goblins seem to have cookfires set up, which is odd at least from a "human" standpoint (camps almost always have food cooking when a large group is stopped).

@Dee:
There are no traps near the party either, is Dee going to approach the camp?


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2011)

Lyn give the rest the information relayed from Maggie as he waits her return._ "Scary and smelly goblins, master! There's no other rat-kind around, they might have  eaten them!"_ Maggie squeals worried, and of course, only Lyn is able to understand her. (( :3 Maggie has 10 Int... ))

"Nah, don't worry about that" Lyn pats her in the head and gives her a piece of bread as he puts her back into his robe to keep her warm. He turns at Dee and Elena "I think they are most likely prisoners from another goblin tribe?" he says referring to the ones that are being watched more closely. "They are mumbling something and I certainly don't like the look of them. Maybe they are under some kind of spell?" Lyn casts Detect Magic.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2011)

((Detect Magic has a limit of 60', you're going to have to get very close to the camp if you're going to see the "mumbling" goblins with it))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 3, 2011)

For now Dee is going to hang tight with the rest of the party. Cissinei sighed. "Do you think these goblins have the numbers to the only ones those tracks from earlier belonged to?" she asked.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2011)

"The numbers coincide..." Elena points out at the bonfires "They seem to have been more before. If would be best if we could manage to interrogate one of them to see what's going on. Most of them don't seem like a threat" 

Lyn shrugs. "I could...ugh... charm one of them..." he twists the corners of his lips in disgust and takes out a wand from his bag of holding. "As you prefer" he asks the others.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 3, 2011)

Is there anyone a bit apart that could be... ah, kidnapped, without raising an alarm?


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2011)

Lyn has also a wand of hold person. Don't remember if it works on goblins, but I think it should.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2011)

Rhaella said:


> Is there anyone a bit apart that could be... ah, kidnapped, without raising an alarm?



The "mumbling" goblins don't seem to move from where they're at (and the armed goblins watch them more than a bit nervously).

If you're speaking about the "normal" goblins, there is a spot away from camp that they're using as a latrine (or rather the spot they go to relieve themselves there's no pit or construction), It might be possible to grab someone from there.

It's still within a shouting distance from the camp though, so if too much noise is made the camp might be alerted.

@Soul 'person' includes humanoids which include goblins.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 3, 2011)

Adarys is going to come back to the wagon and relate what he saw. "No cookfires, which is strange. There's a group of goblins muttering to themselves -- the rest seem rather worried about them. I don't speak Goblin, unfortunately."

He glances at Laelirin, "If you want to check it out, you can borrow this," he says, removing a ring and handing it to the dark elf.

Laelirin nods silently, puts the ring on, and attempts to Hide. (1d20 + 15 now.) If he doesn't fail so miserably that the party sees him and stops him, he's going to walk to the edge of the camp, as close as he can get without losing cover, and listen in on any conversations.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2011)

((Just a side note to everyone, I mentioned to Rhaella I'd prefer to do the checks for the skills I have listed in the chart in the OOC thread.  Because they're skills where the character doesn't know how well he did))

Laelirin slips off into the shadows.  Adarys catches the occasional glimpse of him but based off of his experiences decides the wizard is probably well enough concealed to be safe.

He manages to get up to the edge of the camp to overhear bits of conversation, going into the camp would leave him without cover to hide behind.  He is able to hear scraps of conversation from the goblins nearby:

"I'm so blasted hungry, what was Grhapn'cil thinking pushing us out so quickly?  I'd rather be dead than starving here."

"We're all starving, would you rather be with _them?_"

"They said there was a rat near the chatting(*) ones.  Is that how it's spreading?  Where did it come from?"

"I don't care, is it still here?  Let me have it, I'll risk it.  Won't be spreading anything anymore when I'm done."

"Alright, I heard that, who's humming?  I swear I'm going to kick the teeth in of whoever started that song."

"When are we moving out?  We're still too close.  Maybe we should leave the chatting(*) ones behind, move faster.  They'll find us at this rate."

(*) Lael isn't familiar with the word being used here, it seems to be a combination of words meaning "drooling mouth" and "shouting"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 3, 2011)

Laelirin slides a Wand of Detect Magic out of a pocket and gets close enough to the mumbling group of goblins to cast it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 3, 2011)

Laelirin detects very faint enchantment magic from the mumbling goblins...

... and from many (but not all) of the other goblins within the spells range.

As best Laelirin can tell the magical sources are identical regardless of if they are "mumbling" or "normal."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2011)

While they wait for Laelirin's return the party is treated to an odd commotion within the camp.  On of the "mumbling" goblins jumps suddenly to his feet.  The armed goblins nearby point and shout and the they descend on the fellow, peppering him with arrows and stabbing him without reservation, wading into the ranks of the "mumblers."

They continue for far longer than must be necessary despite no sign of struggle for the poor fellow.  After a few long moments they drag what's left of him to the nearest fire and toss the body onto the flames.

There's quite a bit of commotion in the encampment but at the moment it seems to mostly be discussion of the event.

-------------
Laelirin, from his hidden vantage sees the scene much more clearly.  There's no particular warning sign that the "mumbling" goblin gives before standing upright however once he's standing Laelirin can see the goblin's countenance marked by a broad, almost creepy grin.

The goblins attack almost as soon as he is standing, clearly emphasizing speed over accuracy, though they do well enough in the latter this time.  Several of the wounds are mortal and Laelirin is quite sure the goblin is dead before he hits the ground.  There is no apparent motivation for what seems to be desecrating the corpse.

The chatter in the camp is mostly variations of "that was Kha'ck'nar wasn't it?" "Will any of them live?"  "Will any of us live?"  And "We should just leave them to die and escape!"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2011)

After seeing their reaction, Elena tells the others "We should go out to meet them. Whatever they are doing I'm almost sure they'll be more concerned about the strange guys over there"

Lyn doesn't know and just shrugs.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 4, 2011)

Are the mumbling goblins not mumbling in Goblin? Can Lael hear anything that they're mumbling about?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2011)

Rhaella said:


> Are the mumbling goblins not mumbling in Goblin? Can Lael hear anything that they're mumbling about?



They're somewhat far away but as best he can tell they're just spewing gibberish.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 4, 2011)

Frowning, Laelirin returns to the wagon. "The goblins are... rather terrified about those... oddly inflicted goblins. They're afraid that whatever it is, is contagious, that they are all going to die. I can't tell what exactly it is, but this is somewhat worrying."

He looks around thoughtfully. "The best choice would be to approach and demand answers. Goblins tend to be rather... subservient to my kind. Adarys, make yourself look like more of a respectable tiefling and you would be quite believable back-up. And you, Lyn..." he eyes the draconic sorcerer, "you'll be useful as well."

Adarys rolls his eyes and takes his ring back. "Yes, master," he says, and his form shifts somewhat. His eyes turn black, his hair becomes a shade redder, almost demonically so, and a pair of horns emerge from it. (What's real and what's the illusion is not obvious.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 4, 2011)

Kara bites her lip considering at Adarys transformation and glances at the other party members but says nothing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2011)

Dee casts an intrigued eye toward Adarys as he reveals his horns. "Tiefling--I'd be lying if I didn't say I was a little surprised," she said with a sly smirk. She slipped her hands up to rest on her hips. "So this...whatever it is they have...it could be contagious, what about us?" she said. 

"Well that's just it, you see...we can easily bargain with them if they're not scared enough. Maybe they'll accept a chance at a cure," said Cissinei.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 4, 2011)

"You intend to hunt for a cure for a tribe of goblins?" Laelirin says, raising an eyebrow.

Adarys grimaces at Dee. "These aren't real," he says, passing a hand through his illusory horns. "If they were, I'd have cut them off. _*Don't*_," he says sharply to Laelirin when the drow looks about to add something to the conversation. "As for the rest, if a drop of blood a dozen generations removed really matters to you, you need to get over your own supposed humanity."

Towards the end, it's not obvious that he's even ranting at the party itself anymore.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 4, 2011)

Rhaella said:


> "You intend to hunt for a cure for a tribe of goblins?" Laelirin says, raising an eyebrow.
> 
> Adarys grimaces at Dee. "These aren't real," he says, passing a hand through his illusory horns. "If they were, I'd have cut them off. _*Don't*_," he says sharply to Laelirin when the drow looks about to add something to the conversation. "As for the rest, if a drop of blood a dozen generations removed really matters to you, you need to get over your own supposed humanity."
> 
> Towards the end, it's not obvious that he's even ranting at the party itself anymore.



"We don't need to find a cure, we've got what might be a walking cure right there," she pointed to Sebastian. "Plus there's no reason we couldn't pretend to have a cure to further the cause," Cissinei shrugged innocently. 

Dee blinked absently. "Not saying its a problem, I've traveled with all types--it makes no difference to me. I was just making an idle comment," she said.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 4, 2011)

Adarys stomps off to the side and blends into the shadows.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

"Oh, I have something that will make them very, VERY cooperative" Lyn casts polymorph and transforms himself into a very young red dragon (the size of a horse). "You are not the only one with horns, you know. I have quite a performance up my sleeve" he says with a draconic smile. "We can be partners... or at least working that part out"  he winks and follows Lae. He doesn't seems to care at all about the demon blood. Not like he's the most pure human around.

Elena waves her hand. "C'mon, you think I would have some problem with tieflings if I already traveled with drows?" she looks at Lae "Twice. Let us be clear. If we get crossed, someone is going to taste my blade, otherwise I don't have anything against you... Believe, I know what is like to not choose who your parents are".  She sigh and allows the sorcerer to make his move. She will follow them behind in case they need backup.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2011)

((Don't worry, Kurgan's here to provide the voice of reason!))

"Oh, aye, they donna care about your parents.  Don't even care who ye are."  Kurgan snorts loudly from his forgotten corner of the party.  "Drow, Orc, spawn of some queen-bitch demon or another.  Doesn't matter."

"Don even care what you do really, they let a whole mess of your murderous brethren free out of some foolish sense of nobility."  He nods slightly at Laelirin, "or was it desperation, I'm not even sure anymore."

"Me?  I'd just as soon be done with most of ye, but Clanggedin isn't ready to let me be off yet and there's still hope some of ye will come around."

He mutters to himself a bit longer looking toward the goblin encampment, "now I'd just as soon purge the lot of 'em, no love for Goblins in me axe.  But Clanggedin stands for war and battle, that looks to me more like slaughtering babes.  Even if the filth needs to be put down there's no honor in it."

"Now dinna we come here looking for some human kin?  None of them look human to me.  If there's something to learn from them lets be on with it, otherwise the stench of them is starting to wear on me temper."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2011)

((Just to clarify, everyone's still up out of sight of the goblins, right?  Having this argument in front of them may not be the best idea, and it certainly wasn't my assumption with Kurgan))

((So who all is going down to visit the goblins?  And who's leading/what's the formation?))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

(( If any, Dragon/Lyn will go and bluff them and so does Elena ))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh, no. Definitely hadn't headed out yet.

...I'm guessing the one who speaks Goblin should be leading.



soulnova said:


> Elena waves her hand. "C'mon, you think I would have some problem with tieflings if I already traveled with drows?" she looks at Lae "Twice. Let us be clear. If we get crossed, someone is going to taste my blade, otherwise I don't have anything against you... Believe, I know what is like to not choose who your parents are".  She sigh and allows the sorcerer to make his move. She will follow them behind in case they need backup.



Laelirin is slightly amused at the comparison. "I've never understood why we're always the worst possible option. _We_ aren't descended from demons... well, most of us, at least. I can't vouch for the preferences of some of Lolth's priestesses."

He glances briefly at Kurgan before dismissing the dwarf's tantrum, and then heads towards the goblin camp. Adarys emerges from the shadows partway there a couple of steps behind him.

Lael's intimidation: 1d20 (7) + 2
Adarys' intimidation: 1d20 (6) + 3

Yay, 9's! They better be damned scared!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2011)

(Dee doesn't have any languages she speaks, oops. I know one of them was supposed to be Elven)

"I really didn't mean any offense by it, actually thought it was kind of sexy. I'm the last person to give a care about mixed blood," Dee said.

"Yeah, she'd actually probably sleep with a Lich if it wasn't for the smell," Cissinei rolled her eyes. 

Dee pushed her aside. "I had better stay behind, I've got the feeling I might give you away," she said. 

"If need be, we can probably kill them all in one go," said Cissinei.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

"Can we stop whining about horns and blood?" Lyn pokes Lae with the tip of his dragon claw. "We gotta move, this is not going to last forever, you know" he says impatient.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2011)

((Sorry about the delay, kinda crippled myself today   I'll be fine but typing's a pain so I might be slow posting))

((Eh...  Kurgan will stay behind with Dee, Kara will go with the party but will stay towards the back.  Sebastian and Rachel will stay behind for now))

Laelirin and the others head down towards the goblin encampment.  As they approach the goblins quickly take note.  Most of the camp shies away, leaving a comfortable radius about the party.  The armed goblins seem confused, unsure what to do.

The mumbling goblins give no reaction, if they're aware the party is there at all they either don't care or are good at covering their response.

After a short time mumbling about the situation (various forms of "holy shit!" "a drow!" "a dragon!" and "what are they doign here!" for those that speak Goblin) one of the goblins is shoved forward closer to the party by the others.

After a quick frightened glare back at the others he speaks (in Goblin), "what are you doing here?  Master Dragon, Master Drow, we have, we have nothing worth your time."  He's clearly frightened.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

Bluff 1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25)

Lyn lands at Lae's side and stretches his wings a little to look more imposing. "Filthy scum" he says in a despicable way in undercommon, hoping they get a the overall meaning. He will wait for Lae to make his move.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 5, 2011)

(Intimidation might be useful too here.)

"Nothing worth our time, slave?" Laelirin begins in Goblin, brushing something off of his sleeve in a somewhat delicate, if disdainful, manner. "Probably not, but your... frenzied passage has caught our attention in any case. Answer my questions and you will get to live -- if that affliction doesn't spread. Fail to answer and I let my friends the dragon and the demon have some entertainment." He switches to Undercommon and addresses Lyn, "Threatening gesture now, sorcerer."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2011)

"Yes yes questions, answers, that we can do."  The appointed speaker takes a step back in spite of himself only to be shoved forward again by his 'friends.'  "Ask away master, Grhapn'cil will answer what he can.  You want to know about the humans?  It is a small city but very wealthy, they cut the wood and sell to larger cities.  Wealthy merchants generally come from south and west, we have tried ambushing them, but they have so many guards."  He checks himself suddenly, "not that you would have any problems of course!"

Adarys can tell that his behavior speaks of a willingness to please (obviously he can't judge the truth of his words without speaking the language).  The other goblins seem a mix of fear and resignation.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

Lyn narrows his eyes and growls at the general direction of the goblins. He starts circling Lae, like he was a little impatient, making it clear he's not here to waste time.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2011)

((^ Because he only has a few minutes before his cover's blown  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

Note: If things don't get quickly resolved, Lyn will leave the scene when he has like one minute left, saying he has smell BLOOD and he wants a snack.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 5, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Yes yes questions, answers, that we can do."  The appointed speaker takes a step back in spite of himself only to be shoved forward again by his 'friends.'  "Ask away master, Grhapn'cil will answer what he can.  You want to know about the humans?  It is a small city but very wealthy, they cut the wood and sell to larger cities.  Wealthy merchants generally come from south and west, we have tried ambushing them, but they have so many guards."  He checks himself suddenly, "not that you would have any problems of course!"
> 
> Adarys can tell that his behavior speaks of a willingness to please (obviously he can't judge the truth of his words without speaking the language).  The other goblins seem a mix of fear and resignation.



"I have no interest in humans," Laelirin sneers. "What I am interested in... is you. Where are you coming from? Where are you going? Not that you're doing a particularly good job of going anywhere, that is. And what is wrong with those idiots--" he waves impatiently at the mumbling goblins, "--over there?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Note: If things don't get quickly resolved, Lyn will leave the scene when he has like one minute left, saying he has smell BLOOD and he wants a snack.



So noted. 




Rhaella said:


> "I have no interest in humans," Laelirin sneers. "What I am interested in... is you. Where are you coming from? Where are you going? Not that you're doing a particularly good job of going anywhere, that is. And what is wrong with those idiots--" he waves impatiently at the mumbling goblins, "--over there?"



"We seek a new home, our old home is no longer ours."  Grhapn'cil looks over at the mumbling goblins considering, "sickness spreads, Grhapn'cil does not know why or how.  He led the others away hoping distance would help, but it has not so far."

"Each morning the sickness claims more, good healthy goblins wake without their senses.  Our tribe has no shaman, none of our tales or histories speak of anything like this."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 5, 2011)

"Bring me one of your diseased goblins," Laelirin orders.

He will inspect the goblin they bring.

Knowledge Arcana 1d20 = 9+19 = 28
Knowledge Planes 1d20 = 12+15 =27
Knowledge Religion 1d20 = 13+12 =25
Knowledge Nature 1d20 = 2+6 = 8


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2011)

Lyn will quickly check on the goblin with spellcraft 1d20+16 → [16,16] = (32)

Then Lyn will leave for the moment (if there's nothing else to say to Lae). "I'll be watching, closely. I want a snack." he tells the goblins in common, snapping his jaw at them before taking off.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2011)

Grhapn'cil repeats your order to one of the other Goblins, then reinforces it a few times, and they bring one of the mumbling Goblins over.  The Goblin walks on his own, if requiring constant prodding to keep him moving.

Visually there no physical symptom of anything being wrong despite the glaringly obvious mental symptoms.  However when checking the eyes of the Goblin a memory rises up in the back of his mind.

Having the slaves fight was always a common game to relieve boredom in the city, Laelirin remembers one occasion where powerful conjurers were brought in for entertainment, they infused the essence of lesser demons from other planes into the bodies of goblins and Orcs and other fodder slaves to empower them somewhat and make for more entertaining battles.

Just before the demons took over, the minds and spirits were 'hollowed out' so to speak, and the eyes of the slaves then looked very much like this Goblin.

Laelirin recalls this taking reasonably powerful magic to accomplish, he certainly has never heard of a disease that reproduces this result.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2011)

Cissinei lay hidden against the snow drift, it never occurred to her how cold this _should have been_. She watched the distant scene unfold, wishing silently that she could hear what was happening.

"It looks like...it looks like the Goblins are buying it," she said. 

With a roll of her eyes, Dee tried to watch over the rise of her chest and hands as she was laying down. "I figured they'd do it," she said. "Wish I could have a smoke," she added nonchalantly.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 5, 2011)

Moogle, can it be done at a distance?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei lay hidden against the snow drift, it never occurred to her how cold this _should have been_. She watched the distant scene unfold, wishing silently that she could hear what was happening.
> 
> "It looks like...it looks like the Goblins are buying it," she said.
> 
> With a roll of her eyes, Dee tried to watch over the rise of her chest and hands as she was laying down. "I figured they'd do it," she said. "Wish I could have a smoke," she added nonchalantly.


Kurgan snorts, "tricking Goblins, there's an accomplishment for the heralds."




Rhaella said:


> Moogle, can it be done at a distance?



Like most things in magic, it would be exponentially harder the farther away the magic is worked.

Based on what Laelirin has seen I would venture a guess that it would be 6th level magic or so to do at a fairly short range.  At a long range would probably be 7th level magic.  Outside of line-of-effect would be 9th or even epic level magic.

I should clarify however that while there are similarities here he doesn't actually detect any demonic presence in the goblins.  Kind of like they are possessed without a possessing force.

It's largely speculative however.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 5, 2011)

"This is the result of powerful magic," Laelirin tells the head goblin. "We use it in the Underdark to make for more interesting battles between our slaves. Have you had any sort of contact with a powerful magic user?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2011)

Grhapn'cil shakes his head, "no, no magic in village.  No shaman, no visitors."

"One scouting party came back," he pauses, clearly confused, "came back different.  Soon many were different, very quick, days at most.  Others worried but not know what to do.  Then the different ones kill king.  Grhapn'cil took as many as he could and ran.  Tried to out run it but," he gestures helplessly at the mumbling goblins, "slower outside but still happening."

"We have heard stories of disease, keep infected isolated, burn bodies.  It's spreading slower now but still spreads."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 5, 2011)

"A scouting party? Where had they been scouting?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2011)

"Scouts watch for attacks, guards from the human village, orcs or other goblin tribes infringing on our territory.  It's our home, ours!"  A small amount of heat enters his voice before he remembers who he's talking to, "or was rather, now we need a new home."

"Scouts also watch for merchants from the human village, if they come with few enough guards we take things for the village."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2011)

(( /bump, any more questions for the goblins?))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2011)

(( Not really, I'm under the impression Lyn went back for lack of time. Check on the goblin would have taken some time. ))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 8, 2011)

Jaa, more questions.

Laelirin frowns. "Yes, I'm well aware that scouts _scout_. If these... afflicted creatures did not run across a magic user in your own... home, for lack of a better term, they must have encountered one on a mission. Hopefully. Where_ exactly_ had this particular group been? Surely you are not so incompetent that you don't keep track of where your people have been."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2011)

((Damn, somehow missed that post, sorry))

The goblin thinks carefully for a moment, "Grhapn'cil is not sure.  I appologize, the master of the scouts," he pauses and points towards the mumbling goblins weakly.  "It was not time for merchants to come, so Grhapn'cil thinks they would have been watching the city, or simply scouting near our village."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 9, 2011)

"I see," Laelirin says. "You haven't happened to have received any information from your scouts concerning any... strange movements of persons to or from the town? Assuming, that is, that you keep any track of anything whatsoever that your scouts tell you," he adds a bit scornfully.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2011)

Grhapn'cil considers this, "no, not that Grhapn'cil was told of.  No armies coming that would attack the village.  Normal hunters and the like yes but nothing unusual.  Woodcutters tried setting up a camp a month ago or so but they were chased off."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 9, 2011)

Knowledge Arcana 1d20 (19) + 19 = 38

To know how something like this could spread.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2011)

Rhaella said:


> Knowledge Arcana 1d20 (19) + 19 = 38
> 
> To know how something like this could spread.



Without actually seeing it spread Laelirin can only speculate.  However given what he knows he can make educated guesses.

It is highly unlikely that this is a natural illness (if one goes as far as to term it an 'illness').  That assumed magical diseases are not as limited in their spreading.

Obviously "normal" methods of infection could still apply such as physical contact with the infected.  If the "disease" has some sort of incubation period it might even be transmitted by apparently healthy goblins.

Worse given that it is a magical condition it could be spread through more mystical conduits, magical energies pushed along line of sight or radial effect much like other spells.

Were one of the latter items the case Laelirin would expect to see a sign of the magic, as of yet he has not seen anything to support this.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 9, 2011)

"I need nothing further from you," Laelirin tells the goblin. "Do not touch anyone who has this... disease. In fact, if you have the means to kill them from a distance, do so. Then destroy the bodies. Kill or at least quarantine anyone who you know has touched them. And do not touch each other; it is possible that some of you are infected and have not yet shown signs."

Without waiting for a response, Laelirin turns around and returns to the party's wagon. "Some sort of mystical affliction, though not something I have before seen manifest in such a strange manner. Their scouts returned with it, and it soon spread to others of their number. How it spreads, I can't be completely sure, and how much further it is likely to spread before it ends is a more... problematic question."

He glances at Lyn. "It might be safest to eradicate the entire group. I'm not certain that they have the discipline required to not spread it further."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 9, 2011)

As the drow and others leave the goblins start gathering their things and making ready to move on.  The armed guards prod the mumbling goblins with the butts of their spears getting them to their feet.  With some further prodding they trudge slowly.

Kara watched the group considering Laelirin's words, "I don't doubt that it's safer that way, feels kind of like hitting a child though.  But at the same time I doubt they mean any of us well, if they manage to recover no doubt they'll bring trouble to the town."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2011)

Lyn sighed "You know, I'm not overly excited on exploding goblin kids, but I see your point. If you want I can target the sick ones from here. In any case it would slow down the sickness. The main focus would be destroyed" Lyn told Lae and the others.

Elena didn't seem too happy with the idea of killing everyone. "Just... if you must... just avoid the ones that are not a threat, please"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 10, 2011)

"They're goblins," Adarys points out idly. "They're _all_ a threat."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2011)

Elena rolls her eyes at him and motioned her head at Lae. "Yeah, I heard something similar about all drows and half-demons" she crossed her arms trying to get a point across. "If you want to kill the sick goblins and their soldiers, fine, go ahead. I simply wont kill something that doesn't even know how to fight"


"I hate their little screams of agony. Just saying." Lyn added in the back, getting ready to cast a spell. "So, just tell me where do I put it"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 10, 2011)

"I am _not_ a half-demon," Adarys protests. "If we came across a group of _cambions_ wandering across the countryside together, you're _damn_ right I'd want you to kill them all."

"That goes for a party of drow as well," Laelirin offers, clearly amused by the turn of the conversation. He then turns to Lyn. "A 20 foot radius spread... if you're aiming for the diseased ones, put it far enough away from the rest that it will only hit them. Otherwise, hit the goblins closest to us so that you have time for a second attack when the rest come swarming."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

Kurgan glanced at Elena curiously, "do humans not clean their homes when there is filth?  It's the same thing here.  We should wipe them all out.  Goblins breed like rats, like as not in a few years they'll be back bigger than before to cause trouble.  Don't ye be thinking for a minute they won't."

He shrugs, "but it's more akin to scrubbing than a proper battle."

Kara shoots the dwarf a glare but says nothing.

((Lyn's Fireball is within range now.  The "mumbling" goblins are fairly clumped up, one fireball will probably do it, might catch a few of the "guards" in the blast though.))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2011)

"Alright, alright" Lyn waves his hands trying to distract the others from the main discussion "I'll get the mumbling ones and the guards too. Two fireballs should be enough. I would appreciate ranged support for any unlucky one who gets to live after that. I'm sure the others will most likely flee" Lyn casts the spell and tries to get the following one working as soon as possible.

Surprise Round
Fireball (DC19)
10d6+1d6+1d4 → [1,5,3,2,2,3,1,6,2,4,5,4] = (38)


Init 1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21) (if needed)


Fireball (DC19)
10d6+1d6+1d4 → [4,2,6,4,4,5,3,6,5,4,2,2] = (47)


Elena sighs and gets her magic Composite Longbow to deal with any other combatant if they are at range. She wont target any children or unarmed goblin.

Init 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14) 

Composite Longbow Attack
1d20+15;1d8+5 → [17,15] = (32)
Damage
1d20+15;1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10)

Composite Longbow Attack
1d20+15;1d8+5 → [15,15] = (30)
Damage
1d20+15;1d8+5 → [4,5] = (9)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

((Lyn's just going after the mumbling ones, and those near them, right?))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2011)

((Yeah, just them. Elena is going to get any soldier left overs from the explosions, but that's highly improbable.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

((Ha!  Jokes on you, they're all high-level monk goblins.  They effortlessly flip out of the area of the fireball and charge the party!))

Lyn's first fireball sails gracefully into the center of the mumbling goblins.  A brilliant conflagration erupts in the middle of the camp to the surprised looks of the normal goblins.  When the smoke and fire clears, little is left save charred corpses.

With little thought for each other the goblins immediately scatter away from the site of the explosion and the direction of the party.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2011)

(( They are planning a counter attack ))

"huh, look at them, there they go" Lyn lowers his hands, the goblins are too scatter to have any more effect with his fireball. "We should get going then, gotta look for the missing children. Let's hope they aren't mumbling"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

Kara shuddered slightly at the thought, "yes lets.  Back to the road?  Then are we trying to back track the goblins?  Or continue on the road to see if we can find the paths the woman spoke of?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2011)

(( I wanted to ask something that Rhaella might have missed but neither Lyn or Elena were there or knew any goblin to know it. The woodcutters were chased off the camps..._ by what? _))

"The paths seem the most logical option" Elena say, putting back her bow and taking her stuff to keep going.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 10, 2011)

((2 skill points to learn goblin next level up  ))

((I'm going to wait a little bit, see if there are any other opinions before moving the party forward)).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2011)

((Really figured the party would have hijacked a goblin to act as a guide.  Or at least asked directions.    Now I need to figure out which mine is the "right" one, and what lives in the wrong ones  ))

The party backtracks back to the main road and continues on North for a while.  They have a chance to eat lunch while riding.  The road begins to curve more, attempting to go around the larger hills as the terrain gets more rugged, while still maintaining a generally Northern direction.

After about two hours of travel along the road they notice the first trail leading in a North-westerly direction off of the main road.  The trail is in poor repair, obviously it isn't used by the townspeople anymore (or by anyone that would care to make repairs to it).

The trail follows the hill upwards gently winding to limit the incline of the road.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 11, 2011)

"Well, we better start searching up there" she points at the road on the hill.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2011)

Cissinei had remained quiet through the exchange about the goblins, she wasn't much for shooting fish in a barrel and it would have been a bit too easy for Lyn as it was already--he didn't require her assistance.

"Elena's probably right, we'll be able to see more from high up," she said trudging along a she shared a sandwich with Poe.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 11, 2011)

The party beings their ascent of the hill.  The winding path is easy for the cart if somewhat tedious to climb, presumably when the mine was active this path was used to haul ore.

About half way up Elena, Kara, Adarys notice some approaching figures.  Four goblins come over a crest of the hill about 50 feet away.  Each of the small figures is armed (small short bows and spears) and each's face is marked by a broad, almost creepy smile.  Kara nods in their direction and says in a hushed voice, "Look alive, seems we've got company."

The goblins seem to see the party at the same.

Actions?


----------



## soulnova (Jan 12, 2011)

"Uh-oh, evil goblins appear" Lyn winks at Lae and Elena.

Initiative 1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)

"Hey! Nice smile!" Lyn cheers and head-shots one of them with a magic missile. He will keep shooting until they are all dead. If they get too close he will teleport away 60 ft with his magic boots as a free action. (( *IF* Lae calls for taking one for interrogation, he will leave one alive, same for Elena)).

Magic Missiles
5d4+5 → [4,2,4,1,1,5] = (17)
5d4+5 → [1,1,2,1,4,5] = (14)
5d4+5 → [1,1,1,2,2,5] = (12)
5d4+5 → [3,2,2,3,1,5] = (16)
5d4+5 → [4,1,3,2,4,5] = (19)


Elena keeps in mind they could be sick and keeps her distance. She uses the Composite Longbow again. 

Elena's Initiative 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)

Round 1 
ATK
1d20+15;1d8+5 → [19,15] = (34)
DMG
1d20+15;1d8+5 → [1,5] = (6)

Round 2
ATK
1d20+15;1d8+5 → [10,15] = (25)
DMG
1d20+15;1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)

Round 3
ATK
1d20+15;1d8+5 → [10,15] = (25)
DMG
1d20+15;1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

*Inti:
Cissinei: 
Dee: *

Shaking her head vigorously Cissinei sighs. "Do you have to use spells on everything Lyn?" she asked. 

Cissinei will be using her bow: 

*Attack: *
   1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20) 
   1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25) 
   1d20+11 → [3,11] = (14) 
   1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27) 
   1d20+11 → [18,11] = (29)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*
Damage: *
   1d8+1d6 → [3,2] = (5) 
   1d8+1d6 → [6,4] = (10) 
   1d8+1d6 → [8,5] = (13) 
   1d8+1d6 → [6,3] = (9) 
   1d8+1d6 → [1,6] = (7) 




Dee is going to hang back too, for fear that these might be indeed the infected Goblins. 

*Attack with bow: *
   1d20+18 → [16,18] = (34) 
   1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25) 
   1d20+18 → [9,18] = (27) 
   1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33) 
   1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35)





*Damage with the bow: *
   1d6+4 → [2,4] = (6) 
   1d6+4 → [1,4] = (5) 
   1d6+4 → [3,4] = (7) 
   1d6+4 → [6,4] = (10) 
   1d6+4 → [6,4] = (10)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2011)

Acting quickly Cissinei gets the jump on the goblins.  Her arrow flies true striking the nearest goblin in the chest but it misses any vital organs.  The goblin turns his grinning face to look at her and returns fire she moves to dodge but isn't quite fast enough taking small cut along her side [*-3hp*].

The next goblin in line takes aim at Lyn, the arrow flies true but fails to account for Lyn's magical defenses and it is deflected harmlessly off of an invisible shield.  Lyn casts his spell sending a volley of arrows of light striking one of the goblins and blasting it to the ground  ((glowing neon letters float up from the smoking corpse *<<OVERKILL>>*)).

Elena takes aim and fires at the goblin that wounded Cissinei, sending it to the ground.  The goblin claws at the ground as it bleeds but doesn't seem to have any strength left.  Dee's shot follows a moment later striking one of the two remaining standing goblins, the arrow buries itself in the goblin's chest.   It doesn't seem to be a fatal wound but the pain proves too much for the goblin and it passes out.

Reloading Cissinei takes aim at the last standing goblin and strikes it cleanly in the throat sending it to the ground.  It claws at the arrow rasping for breath but also seems to be rapidly fading.

((Oops forgot entirely to do anything with my characters.  Good thing you guys had this one.  1 deader-than-dead, 2 bleeding out, 1 unconscious if you want to check anything or question them.))

((As a side note, I'll do exp at the end of the adventure, I'm keeping a list))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

"These Goblins might be sick," Dee said. "Times like this I wish we had Pellegri with us, fat lot of good it does having her on the ship--she could translate for all of us." 

Cissinei eyed Saxton, still gripping the wound she sustained. "Do you speak Goblin?" 

"No Mistress, I don't..." he said. "Are you okay?"

She nodded. "Well your _state_ makes you immune to this kind of thing, go on and dispatch of the bleeding ones, we only need one alive and its best not to waste time doing it from a distance," Cissinei said. 

Saxton draws his long sword and walked over to where the Goblins lay on the ground. He administers a killing blow to one and then the other. (Coup de grace)

*Attack 1: *


*Damage 1:* 


*Attack 2:*


*Damage 2: *
1d8+3+2=12

He only kills the two whom are already bleeding out, the unconscious one he will then restrain and tie up.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 12, 2011)

> Shaking her head vigorously Cissinei sighs. "Do you have to use spells on everything Lyn?" she asked



He looks taken back, like she said something horrible. "You wound me Cissy!" he said dismissing the remaining goblins as they are under control. "That's like asking you to stop being you. That's who I am to the core...! Magic, or dragon magic to be more exact"

"Yeah, I pretty much gave up the first week" Elena adds putting down her bow, not looking at them but instead giving more attention to what Saxton was doing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

"Well it might cost us, you're going to run yourself down before the days out and I might not be able to be there to help. I'm sick Lyn and I can't pick up the slack if you run out of spells...so please calm down," Cissinei said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2011)

Saxton slices the heads cleanly from the bodies of the wounded goblins.  Their struggling ceases (()).  He can also confirm the unconscious is rather seriously wounded (0hp) and will likely need some sort of medical care in order to recover if they are looking to question him.

Kara chimes in, "I speak goblin if we need a translator.  And Laelirin's already been close to them, it can't be too badly contagious can it?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

Cissinei sighed. "Laelirin might already have gotten infected, we need to check him and my wound too," she said."We're going to need to be checked out," she said.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 12, 2011)

Lyn rolled his eyes "I have wands Cissy. Don't fret about it." he then dismissed her comment on the wound "I really doubt the sickness can be passed over with a bolt, Cissy. Lae, on the other hand spoke to them and has been with us the whole time. A little late to start worrying, don't you think?"  he shrugged at Dee and keep walking to check on Saxton from a distance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2011)

"I don't know much about diseases and others here know much more about magic than I likely ever will."  Kara shrugs helplessly.  "Your wound I probably can do something about.  Sebastian should save his magic in case we need it later."

Kara slides a slender ivory wand apparently out of no where and points it at the wound concentrating a moment.

Cure Light Wounds:
1d8+1
8+1 = 9

The wound closes up and fades as if it never existed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

"Thank you," said Cissinei to Kara. 

She turned her gaze on Lyn. "I mean that I am sick in other ways...just, never mind." She sighed, rubbing the spot that had just been healed and looking over the newly formed skin. "But if you must know how someone can be sick and we might not know," Cissinei opened her spell book and flipped through it. 

As she did Poe hopped up and pawed at the pages. In as clear a voice as she could manage, she read what she found. "Demon Fever, one day. Mummy Rot, one day. Devil Chills, one to four days..." she trailed off. 

"These are incubation periods for various diseases," she said holding the book up. "I had to learn them for school. What this means is that from infection you have this long until the first onset of symptoms that there is an infection. A few sexual ailments I can think of don't manifest themselves for months after their passed on."

Dee raised her hand and rolled her eyes. "I can vouch for that..."

"Not helping, Dee." 

"Its all better now, there were these disgusting herbs involved, though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2011)

"One thing comes to mind."  Kara began slowly.  "I've seen sickness in cities.  It's a messy thing when many are sick near each other.  Quarantines are used to some success."

"But through confined areas like a mine, no fresh air to circulate.  If it is highly contagious how could we avoid exposure if we go in?"

((In a completely innocent and not-at-all-intended-to-play-off-of-disease-paranoia way Lyn said he was approaching to check on Saxon "from a distance."  How close is he getting and who's going with him?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

"If we knew what it was we could better guess how to avoid exposure," said Cissinei. "It might be something only Goblins can catch, which is to say that we're totally safe. Maybe its spread through touch or in the water or the like, I take it you didn't get a clear story from the Goblins about what we're dealing with?" she asks Lyn.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 12, 2011)

He's 60ft away. Just enough to hear and see what he's doing.

"You are missing the point Cissy" Lyn rolled his eyes. "Lae was with them. Maggie was right there with them too" the rat peeks over a pocket on his robe, sniffing around  "If they have it, we have it. Checking them up is not going to change that. Goblins are not exactly the cleanest creatures around" he said looking at what Saxton was doing. 

"I wonder, if I give Saxton my healing belt, would that energy hurt him?" he ponders not giving more attention to the talk of diseases.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2011)

^ The party was only 50' away to begin with


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

((Being what he is, Saxton doesn't have the negative effects from positive energy. He can't be turned either))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2011)

Kurgan snorts and starts heading over towards the goblins.  "Never been scared of a Goblin in me life.  Clangeddin strike me down if I'm going to be scared of a handful of dead ones."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 12, 2011)

"This is a magical disease, not a natural one," Laelirin reminds the party. "The amount of power that would have to go into making it airborne, especially when there was no real sign of magical emanation... I don't believe it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 12, 2011)

((Okay... times up  ))

When Kurgan is about halfway to the goblins there is a sudden movement.  All four goblins suddenly rise up from the ground almost as if pulled up by unseen strings.  The two decapitated goblins hold their heads and hurl them at the party.

One of the heads strikes Adarys solidly [*-3hp*], the other thuds into Cissinei [*-3hp*].   The heads hit the ground still grinning.  The two intact goblins advance towards the party, bows forgotten.

Actions? 

The "intact" goblins are about 35' from the party at this point, the bodies are still about 50' away.  The heads are on the ground near the party.

Kurgan's about 20' from the party (so about 15' from the "intact" goblins).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

"Ooo, you really shouldn't have done that--Saxton, rip them to shreds, don't leave them anything to get up and stand on," Cissinei said backing away. 

Saxton is going to take the headless Goblins and attempt at making them come apart at the legs. 

*Saxton:* Initiative - 1d20+5=14

*Attacks: 
* *Round 1:*
1d20+14 → [6,14] = (20)
 1d20+9 → [1,9] = (10) 

*Round 2: *
1d20+14 → [14,14] = (28)
 1d20+9 → [1,9] = (10) 

*
Round 3:*
1d20+14 → [15,14] = (29)
 1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28) crit 

*Round 4: *
1d20+14 → [4,14] = (18)
 1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27) crit 

*Round 5:*
1d20+14 → [19,14] = (33) crit
 1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29) crit 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+14=20, 1d20+14=28, 1d20+14=29, 1d20+14=18, 1d20+14=33




Dee sighs, "Why can't anything ever be normal?"

Dee's Initiative: 1d20+7=19

_*((OOC: Red numbers are fire damage and blue are Holy))*_

*Attacks Round 1:*
1d20+19 → [9,19] = (28)
1d20+14 → [3,14] = (17)
1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)
1d20+17 → [9,17] = (26)

*Damage:*
 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [8,4,1,3,4,5] = (25) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [6,4,1,4,6,3] = (24) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [6,4,1,6,1,4] = (22)
 1d8+4+2+1 → [3,4,2,1] = (10) 


*Attacks Round 2*: 
1d20+19 → [1,19] = (20)
1d20+14 → [7,14] = (21)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+17 → [9,17] = (26)

*Damage:*
 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [8,4,1,6,6,2] = (27) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [3,4,1,1,6,2] = (17) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [1,4,1,4,3,5] = (18)
 1d8+4+2+1 → [5,4,2,1] = (12) 


*Attacks Round 3: *
1d20+19 → [9,19] = (28)
1d20+14 → [15,14] = (29)
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)
1d20+17 → [10,17] = (27)

*Damage:*
 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [6,4,1,3,4,6] = (24) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [3,4,1,4,5,4] = (21) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [8,4,1,5,6,5] = (29) 
 1d8+4+2+1 → [4,4,2,1] = (11) 

*Attacks Round 4: *
1d20+19 → [15,19] = (34)
1d20+14 → [20,14] = (34)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+17 → [9,17] = (26)

*Damage:*
 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [1,4,1,2,6,5] = (19) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [3,4,1,6,4,3] = (21) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [5,4,1,5,3,2] = (20)
 1d8+4+2+1 → [5,4,2,1] = (12) 


*Attack's Round 5: *
1d20+19 → [12,19] = (31)
1d20+14 → [1,14] = (15)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+17 → [4,17] = (21)

*Damage:*
 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [8,4,1,1,1,1] = (16) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [5,4,1,6,6,5] = (27) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [2,4,1,5,2,3] = (17)
 1d8+4+2+1 → [3,4,2,1] = (10) 





*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+19=28,  1d20+14=17, 1d20+9=13, 1d20+17=26, 1d20+19=20, 1d20+14=21, 1d20+9=27,  1d20+17=26, 1d20+19=28, 1d20+14=29, 1d20+9=21, 1d20+17=27, 1d20+19=34,  1d20+14=34, 1d20+9=27, 1d20+17=26, 1d20+19=31, 1d20+14=15, 1d20+9=16,  1d20+17=21

1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=25,  1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=24, 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=22, 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=27,  1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=17, 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=18, 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=24,  1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=21, 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=29, 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=19,  1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=21, 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=20, 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=16,  1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=27, 1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6=17

1d8+4+2+1=10, 1d8+4+2+1=12, 1d8+4+2+1=11, 1d8+4+2+1=10, 1d8+4+2+1=12


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 12, 2011)

Adarys:

Initiative: 1d20 (16) + 4 = 20

Going to attack with both weapons, expecting that their AC is low, and then fade back into the shadows after each turn.
*
Attacks:*
*
Round 1:*
1d20 (15) + 7 = 22
Offhand 1d20 (1) + 3
Confirm do I kill myself 1d20 = 4
Hide: 1d20 (12) + 27 = 39
*
Round 2:*
1d20 (8) + 7 = 15
Offhand 1d20 (6) + 3 = 9
Hide: 1d20 (19) + 27 = 46

*Round 3:*
1d20 (6) + 7 = 13
Offhand 1d20 (12) + 3 = 15
Hide: 1d20 (19) + 27 = 46
*
Round 4:*
1d20 (2) + 7 = 9
Offhand 1d20 (7) + 3 = 10
Hide: 1d20 (20) + 27 = 47
*
Round 5:*
1d20 (18) + 7 = 25
Confirm crit 1d20 (2) + 7 = 9
Offhand 1d20 (11) + 3 = 14
Hide: 1d20 (3) + 27 = 30
*
Damage*

*Round 1:*
1d6 + 1d6 fire = 4 + 3 + 3 (STR) + 5 (if they're susceptible to insightful strike) + 11 sneak
1d6 + 1d6 frost = 2 + 5 + 3 (STR) + 5 (if they're susceptible to insightful strike)+ 7 sneak

*Round 2:*
1d6 + 1d6 fire = 3 + 4 + 3 (STR) + 5 (if they're susceptible to insightful strike) + 8 sneak
1d6 + 1d6 frost = 5 + 6 + 3 (STR) + 5 (if they're susceptible to insightful strike) + 5 sneak

*Round 3:*
1d6 + 1d6 fire = 6 + 6 + 3 (STR) + 5 (if they're susceptible to insightful strike) + 10 sneak
1d6 + 1d6 frost = 1 + 1 + 3 (STR) + 5 (if they're susceptible to insightful strike) + 5 sneak

*Round 4:*
1d6 + 1d6 fire = 5 + 5 + 3 (STR) + 5 (if they're susceptible to insightful strike) + 5 sneak
1d6 + 1d6 frost = 4 + 1 + 3 (STR) + 5 (if they're susceptible to insightful strike) + 8 sneak

*Round 5:*
1d6 + 1d6 fire = 2 + 2 + 3 (STR) + 5 (if they're susceptible to insightful strike) + 4 sneak
1d6 + 1d6 frost = 3 + 2 + 3 (STR) + 5 (if they're susceptible to insightful strike) + 5 sneak

Laelirin:

Initiative: 1d20 (19) + 5 = 24

Going to cast Detect Magic from a wand and then sit back and watch.

Knowledge Arcana 8 + 19 = 27
Knowledge Planes 10 + 15 = 25
Knowledge Religion 8 + 12 = 20
Spellcraft 8 + 18 = 26


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2011)

Elena 
Init 1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)

Takes out Nusintia. Things are going to get ugly. 
She goes to meet the goblin and help Saxton to cut them up nicely. (Nusintia 1d8+10+2d6 HOLY... I will not apply the rest of the buffs for the moment)

Round 1
ATK 1d20+18;1d8+10+2d6 → [2,18] = (20)
DMG 1d20+18;1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,4,4] = (24)

Round 2
ATK 1d20+18;1d8+10+2d6 → [14,18] = (32)
DMG 1d20+18;1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,3,3] = (19)

Round 3
ATK 1d20+18;1d8+10+2d6 → [2,18] = (20)
DMG 1d20+18;1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,6,1] = (20)

Round 4
ATK 1d20+18;1d8+10+2d6 → [9,18] = (27)
DMG 1d20+18;1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,4,1] = (19)

Round 5
ATK 1d20+18;1d8+10+2d6 → [7,18] = (25)
DMG 1d20+18;1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,1,5] = (24)



Lyn
Init 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)

Lyn will stay away from melee and make sure the heads aren't a further threat. He will take out his crossbow. 

"Are you happy now?" he gets closer to Cissy and kicks the head away. If she needs healing he can use his healing belt. 

Round 1
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d8 → [4] = (4)


Round 2
RELOAD


Round 3
1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)
1d8 → [3] = (3)


Round 4
RELOAD


Round 5
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)
1d8 → [5] = (5)


If they appear to be more dangerous than at the start, Lyn will teleport further back and use scorching ray at them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 13, 2011)

((Gah, so many dice *rubs eyes*))

After the initial surprise the party springs into action.  Adarys charges forward ahead of the party and lunges to attack however in his haste he misses with one rapier.  The second rapier sticks as he's drawing it, and by the time it's free the window to attack closes.  Oddly the goblin shows no sign of acknowledging he was even attacked and it simply walks by.  Adarys takes the chance to stab the goblin cleanly however the damage doesn't slow the creature any.

Dee advances on the tied-up goblin, stabbing him once with each rapier.  When the holy blade pierces it hisses violently obviously reacting to something but whatever it is isn't enough to stop the goblin.  Similar to the other "intact" goblin this one marches on taking another hit from Dee for his efforts.

Elena charges forward at the first advancing goblin her blade cutting deep into the goblin, like with Dee's blade her holy sword hisses fiercely against the goblin flesh.  Lyn's crossbow bolt breezes by her a moment later and buries into the goblin.

Meanwhile, Saxton alone with the two headless goblins follows Cissinei's instructions and hacks brutally at the leg of one of the goblins.  The damage isn't enough to sever the limb but would have crippled a normal goblin.  This goblin hardly seems to notice and swings back at Saxton using its arm almost like a club [*-8hp*].  The other headless goblin advances behind Saxton and attacks however he manages to scramble out of the way of the clumsy blow.

The tied up goblin finishes his advance, ending up quite near Kurgan incidentally.  The creepy grin on it's face breaks for the first time as it opens it's mouth.  An odd chorus erupts from the two standing goblins - and the two goblin heads forgotten on the ground.  Their voices sound an odd mixture of squeaky mouse-like and tumbling gravel.  The chorus itself is haunting, surely penned in the depths of the abyss itself.
_"Rah, rah, ah, ah, ah"_​
Kurgan swings his huge axe at the nearest goblin, the tied up one.  The large blade cuts a crevice into the chest of the goblin then buries deeply into the ground.  Kurgan kicks it free but is slowed up enough by this that he loses the chance to continue the battle.

Adarys follows up behind the goblin he previously injured, flanking with Elena.  His right hand lands solidly in the creature's back.  He's sure he pierced the heart but the goblin still shows no acknowledgment that he was even injured.

Dee also follows her target, hitting once with each hand again.  Again the damage seems severe but if the goblin notices it gives no indication of this.

The goblin fighting Elena swings at her missing wildly.  While fighting he and the others continue their eery song, chills coming running across the skin at the horrors that must have inspired such a thing.
_Roma, roma, ma_​
Elena returns the favor again hitting the creature soundly.  While the body looks like it is barely being held together anymore, its movements haven't changed.

Saxton swings again at the wounded leg of the headless goblin, this time the blade cuts through cleanly.  Lacking support the goblin falls to the ground.  It struggles to rise however seems much less of a threat now.  Able to turn more of his attention to the headless goblin behind him Saxton easily evades the attack from it.

Kurgan plants his feet and swings hard at the tied up goblin.  The blade catches the shoulder of the goblin and cleaves down to the ground, splitting the creature in twain.  It falls to the ground twitching but seems unable to move coherently.

Adarys continues his attacks on the remaining "whole" goblin, this time managing to score a hit with his left hand.  Dee steps over in a flurry of attacks and scores 4 clean lunges into the body of the goblin which is starting to resemble swiss cheese.

The goblin turns and swings at the newcomer Dee but it's crude blows are no match for her dexterity.  He does continue his song accompanied by the two heads on the floor.  It's difficult to suppress a shudder as the fell lyrics continue.
_Gaga, ooh, la, la_​
Elena's third strike hits cleanly again dealing a blow that should kill a goblin twice-over but failing to even silence the singing goblin.  Lyn fires into the melee however can't find a clear shot against the short goblin surrounded by taller fighters.

Kurgan steps in towards the large group and swings hard again, his axe catching the goblin in the side of the head.  There is a spray of blood and brain and the goblin is knocked to the ground.  The body still seems to be struggling to rise however it isn't having much luck doing so.

Saxton swings at the last standing goblin, his blade catches a clean opening and cuts through the leg barely slowed by the bone and flesh.  This headless falls like the other, still struggling to claw its way over to Saxton but easily avoidable.

The battle seems mostly over.  Two forms twitch on the ground, two struggle to rise without legs, and two heads are singing, apparently ready to continue their song.

------
@Laelirin:
Magic flows through each of the goblin's forms, including the heads on the ground (which is likely obvious by the end of the battle).  It seems somewhat familiar to the magic on the goblins back in the camp, but the auras are much stronger.

The goblins themselves seem to be held together by bands of magic.  Almost like puppets only the strings are coming from the inside.  This is not in line with traditional necromancy, though his knowledge in that area is lesser.  Most wounds they receive don't seem to affect these bands of magic at all, though the holy blades do seem to weaken them when they are in contact with them.

Once the goblins start singing Laelirin can clearly see waves of magical energy coming from each of the singers.  He doesn't think it's a spell however he's not able to identify the magic clearly.

The song isn't familiar to him, however something about it reminds him of something he read some time ago.  A tome on demons that spoke of a demon that used to torture souls of the dammed with haunting music within the Abyss.  

That particular curiosity was a minor demon though and it seems unlikely he would be able to do something like this.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2011)

Elena walks over the remains of each goblin and makes sure that they wont be moving again, running them through with Nusintia. "I can say, whoever turned them like this is really, truly evil. And I think it doesn't want us near the caves" she looked back at the rest of the party.

Lyn clapped once "Then let's not making it wait!" he said wide a wide grin. He will walk over with Lae to see what he discovered while the rest were fighting. "Anything interesting?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2011)

"These aren't undead," Cissinei said plainly. "They don't behave like undead and they definitely don't battle like them--everything is all wrong with them," she said looking out over the ruined Goblins.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2011)

"Yeah, undead don't sing" Lyn said as a matter of fact but he turned to Saxton "Not like you can't sing, but, well, you know what I mean"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2011)

"I'm not a normal type of undead though," Saxton admitted. "Even then, Vampires and some other types do have the ability to sing--You have to remember that there are conscious types of undead, in fact there are whole cities of them. But I think the Mistress is talking about something deeper here that she's developed an eye for..." 

"I'm not quite sure what I'm looking at, I can just tell what its not."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 13, 2011)

A few moments after the last goblin went down the bodies stopped their struggles, even the heads stopped singing.  Laelirin can see the magical auras quickly fading, apparently whatever was empowering them is either spent or withdrawing.

Kara walked over with the others, visibly disturbed.  Something about the whole incident didn't sit well with her.  Still she forced her voice calm and added what she could, "whatever they were singing, it wasn't in the goblin tongue.  As far as I can tell it was just gibberish."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2011)

"Dear Azure, Saxton, I hope that when they brought you back they forgot to bring your sense of humor. I was joking." Lyn explained sighing and kicking the head of one of the goblins away.

"I would venture to say it was a song to drive your mind into a horrible madness but that's just me. Didn't feel it affecting me... Lae did you see something of that magic getting us?" he asks the drow.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 13, 2011)

"Getting _you_?" Laelirin asks. "No, nothing of the sort. Each goblin was animated by magic, most likely being controlled by... something. Someone. I..." he shakes his head slowly. "I've seen this sort of thing before, hollowed out shells, and it tends to involve demonic possession."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 13, 2011)

"Oh so its demons again, that's it?" Dee said. "This should be fab--should be like popping down the street to see old friends, what with how often we seem to run into demons. It's like we're trying to break some kind of a record."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 13, 2011)

"Might I suggest we move on?"  Kara prompted hesitantly.  She still glanced at the bodies of the goblins like she was worried they would pop back up if she wasn't careful.  "Unless someone thinks they can track where those goblins came from I assume we're still headed up the trail?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2011)

Elena was already on the move. Demons, Devils and Undead she could deal with one way or another. "You hear Kara, let's move" she motions the rest of the party.

Lyn takes his bag and jogs just behind her. "Going, going...! Gee..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 13, 2011)

The rest of the trip up the hill is slow and tedious but uneventful.  The path ends in a small clearing near the top of the hill marked only by a single smallish structure.

It's a wooden building, little more than a shack, the size of a small house.  It's in a vast state of disrepair, the roof has as many holes as it does solid cover and it looks like a fierce wind could knock it over, yet it still stands.  The door is missing and even from outside the party can make out a large opening within, apparently the start of a vertical mine shaft.

Also of note, the sun is creeping lower in the sky.  It's about 5pm, the party likely wishes to make plans to eat, and may wish to find a spot for camp for the night.  Of course they may not want to leave the children to spend another night with their captor  -- whatever children yet live that is.

((I'm off to sleep for the night, feel free to ask whatever questions you want about the area I'll answer what I can in the morning.))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2011)

(( *Lyn throws a fireball at the house and laughs in a disturbing way* ))

"Is about to get daaaaaa~~rk" Lyn tells to no one on particular "You know what that means, right?"

"That they'll try to get us then?" she said stopping and dismounting her mare. "We should take a look in there first" she points at the shack.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 14, 2011)

Laelirin just stares at Lyn for a moment, and then shakes his head and murmurs something in Undercommon about lunatic sorcerers.

Adarys glances at the shack. "Stealth, or shall we all barge in?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 14, 2011)

"Stealth's all and good and we should probably check the building for surprises," Kara began.  "Doesn't seem like there are any guards up here.  If we end up having to climb down a mine shaft if you're going to scout first that's going to leave you pretty alone down there."

"Bah," Kurgan snorts, "goblins may play with their traps but at the end of the day they're still goblins.  Chop 'em up into little goblin bits and move on."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 15, 2011)

((/Bump?  Do I need to get something out of my Big Bag of Dirty GM Tricks? ))

While the party contemplates their decision those not magically protected notice that now that they're not moving and with the light fading the cold is going from "damn where did my balls go" to "ouch it hurts to breathe."

Also high up like this the wind seems to cut to the bone as if ignoring coats and similar barriers.

((No game effect, just flavor text though I wouldn't recommend sleeping on the snow-covered ground here.  Not that I think anyone was planning that. ))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2011)

"Stealth would be the way to go, I guess" Lyn says.

"Adarys... Kara... if you may" Elena nods at them "We should do it quickly I guess"

Elena has boots of the Winterlands so she doesn't get cold. Lyn likewise has a Crystal of Adaptation which also gives him the Endure Elements effect.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 16, 2011)

((Yeah, I'm aware most have magical protections, just filling the double post so it's slightly more than a /bump  ))

"I might be able to blend in in a crowd," Kara said somewhat amused.  "When I don't want to attract attention that is.  But I don't think my talents will help much with avoiding goblins or rats or whatever lives here."

((Checked with Rhaella, Adarys will scout))

Adarys carefully approaches the structure, once he gets closer he can quickly see it's more akin to a barn or a shack than a house.  The inside is open, a large hole, perhaps 5' square, descends about 40' to the ground below.  A wooden frame is built around it with some machinery and a pulley system.  Adarys can detect the barest hint of wood smoke coming from the hole however he doesn't see any smoke nor sign of light from within the hole.

It looks like turning a large crank will raise up a platform of sorts that can barely be seen below.  Perhaps of interest the machinery appears to be maintained far more than the building itself is.  Adarys isn't an expert but he can guess it was used recently at the very least.

The rest of the room is largely covered with snow thanks to the holes in the roof.  Since the walls keep out most of the wind the edges of the room have fairly sizable drifts but he doesn't see anything else worthy of note.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2011)

((/Bumps harder))

The party continues to debate the next course of action as the sun starts to creep below the horizon.  A figure approaches, trudging slowly and awkwardly towards the party.  A large humanoid, apparently wearing only a loincloth, walks with an awkward gate.  Also oddly snow is piled on the creature as if it doesn't notice or couldn't be bothered to brush it off.



((Knowledge: Arcane DC 21 to identify it as a clay golem, DC 26 will identify it as a berserk, out of control golem.  DC 31+ can assume they're familiar with the monster entry.))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyn Knowledge Arcana 1d20+15 → [13,15] = (28)

"Guys, we have company!" Lyn moves back behind the 'tanks'. "Carefull there, is a clay golem, and well...he seems a bit out of control" 

"How nice..." said Elena taking her sword out.

*Lyn Init 1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)*


*Round 1*
Lyn knows this guys is strong so they will have to get even. Lyn will cast bullstrenght on Elena. +4 STR

*Round 2*
Lyn will get on angle to cast Scorching Rays from now on. He doesn't want to spent the bigger spells.

Scorching Ray (x2)
4d6 → [2,2,3,6] = (13)
4d6 → [4,4,1,2] = (11)


*Round 3*
Scorching Ray (x2)
4d6 → [5,1,3,1] = (10)
4d6 → [5,6,5,1] = (17)


*Round 4 / Round 5*
Lyn will make sure to stay away from this moment onward, using his healing belt to help anyone in need of healing.




--------------------------------------------------------



*Elena Init 1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22)*

Elena is buffed STR 24 (+7)



"will Nusintia hurt him?" Elena asks back at Lyn.

"Yes, yes, for all I know, but just normally. The holy-stuff will not get him" Lyn

"Good enough" Elena charges towards the golem.

*Round 1*
Charge
1d20+20+2 → [5,20,2] = (27)

Dmg
1d8+13 → [8,13] = (21)



*Round 2*
Elena makes a full attack and releases the power of her brute gauntlets and quick strike bracers and POWER ATTACK (-5) at the same time. 

STR 28 (+9) for one round!  +22/+17/+12/+22

1d8+26(9 str+ 4 twohanded + 2 Weapon Specialization+ 1 magic weapon + 10 Power Attack)

"HYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"


*Spoiler*: __ 





FULL ATTACKS
ATK 1
1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+12;1d20+22 → [6,22] = (28)
DMG
1d8+26 → [7,26] = (33)


Atk2
1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+12;1d20+22 → [9,17] = (26)
DMG
1d8+26 → [7,26] = (33)


Atk3
1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+12;1d20+22 → [5,12] = (17)
DMG
1d8+26 → [1,26] = (27)


Atk4
1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+12;1d20+22 → [3,22] = (25)
DMG
1d8+26 → [5,26] = (31)







*Round 3 *
Afterwards, Elena focuses on normal attacks if the thing is still standing.
Atk 
1d20+20;1d8+13 → [9,20] = (29)
Dmg
1d20+20;1d8+13 → [5,13] = (18)


*Round 4*
ATK
1d20+20;1d8+13 → [14,20] = (34)
DMG
1d20+20;1d8+13 → [1,13] = (14)


*Round 5*
Atk
1d20+20;1d8+13 → [16,20] = (36)
Dmg
1d20+20;1d8+13 → [3,13] = (16)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2011)

((Whee random chaos))

Lyn chants his spell and Elena's muscles bulge as she charges the golem.  It isn't ready for the sudden attack and she strikes hard bits of dust falling as she cleaves a hand from it's arm.  Kurgan is a moment behind her, his large axe burring into the golem's leg.  

A human would buckle but the golem feels no pain and swings both arms at Elena, she manages to duck the whole arm, but the stub of the broken arm cracks heavily into her back [*-14hp*].

Lyn's rays of fire play across the large creature's chest, melting the snow but the fire doesn't seem to affect it's clay body ((sorry, immune to most magic)).

Biting back the pain from her injury Elena strikes back with a fury, Nusintia hammers the already injured leg and the limb comes apart in a spray of clay chips sending the creature tumbling to the ground.  Two more quick strikes finish off the creature's movements.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2011)

"I hate those" Lyn says walking to the side of the remains. "Someone was unlucky enough to loose control of this one... is not exactly the most common thing in the world. It would have sucked" he chuckles.

"We should get going then. If we stay out here we might get surprised by another golem... besides, the kids might be down there" Elena said moving close to the mechanism to rise the platform.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2011)

((And the gods smile upon the party  ))

The work is a touch slow but easy enough.  After a few minutes of cranking a framed platform rises up into the room.  The platform also has a crank system obviously used to raise or lower from within, probably used by the miners to enter back when the mine was in operation.

It's a 5' square platform, if the whole party is going to try to cram on it will be very crowded (Kurgan and the others in heavy armor especially tight), it might be easier (and safer) for multiple trips to be made.  Who all is going?  And how are they going to be divided up?

Kara and Kurgan will follow the party's lead (and Sebastian and Rebecca assuming Space Cowboy doesn't post something different).

While we're on the subject of movement can I get a general party formation once they "land"?  Who's in the front, the back, etc?


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2011)

Lyn and Elena will go ahead first. 

Lyn will wait until Kurgan and Kara are below to follow.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 18, 2011)

Adarys blinks when Elena goes to raise the platform. "So much for scouting," he mumbles. "Guess we're all just barging in after all."

He fades into the shadows and ends up on the back right hand side of the group. Laelirin sticks to the back also.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Cissinei shrugs. "Well, there are lives at stake, mind yourselves in here," she said. Cissinei will stick near the center of the group as they go in. 

Dee will look for traps:


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2011)

The party makes their way into the darkness of the mine.  The walls of the shaft quickly move from reinforced dirt to cutting roughly through stone.  After a slow 40' descent the first group arrives at the bottom.

Surrounding the base of the lift is a small cleared area, no more than 20' wide.  Light from the shaft above trickles in.  A rough tunnel heads Northeast from the lift, curving towards the north.  Even those with darkvision cannot see more than 30' before it curves out of view.

Perhaps oddly, those still using regular vision can make out a small flickering of light from somewhere farther down the tunnel.

The party (presumably) remains as quite as possible as the lift makes the remaining trips needed to ferry the others down.

Dee searches and finds no traps in the immediate area.

((It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.))

((Yeah, that joke's old even for me.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

Cissinei peers on through the darkness, seemingly unaided. "Do you see that? A small flickering light down there?" she asked. Anyone who has a torch might notice a strange, feline-like gleam in Cissinei's eyes.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2011)

"Wouldn't be a good time for that spell?" Elena asks Lae about the Darkvision spell. 

Lyn takes Maggie out of his pocket and puts her on the ground. She runs along the tunnel's wall to the curve just to have a peak ahead.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 18, 2011)

"It would have been a better time," Laelirin replies dryly, "before we came down here."

He pulls the spells out, however, and casts them on anyone who's willing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2011)

soulnova said:


> "Wouldn't be a good time for that spell?" Elena asks Lae about the Darkvision spell.
> 
> Lyn takes Maggie out of his pocket and puts her on the ground. She runs along the tunnel's wall to the curve just to have a peak ahead.


"Simple fire might be better, to avoid wasting a spell," Cissinei said. "I sort of took liberties though, I made a small change to my eyes so I could see in here so I shouldn't have a problem, Laelirin and Kurgan should be fine too."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 18, 2011)

Need to know who is getting a darkvision spell.

Neither Kara nor Kurgan need them.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Simple fire might be better, to avoid wasting a spell," Cissinei said. "I sort of took liberties though, I made a small change to my eyes so I could see in here so I shouldn't have a problem, Laelirin and Kurgan should be fine too."



"We bought half a dozen darkvision scrolls so as to avoid betraying our presence to anyone," Laelirin gestures with the scrolls. 

"If you want to wave around light, you'll be doing it alone," Adarys's disembodied voice adds.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 19, 2011)

Elena and Lyn will be getting one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 19, 2011)

((With that I'm going to assume with that that everyone that needs darkvision is getting it and that there are no light sources present with the party.  Please note, Laelirin's spell lasts 8 hours from this point.  ))

Maggie moves ahead to the edge of the light coming from above and creeps around the corner in the darkness carefully.  The light is coming from a single candle a scant 40' down the tunnel.  The candle sits on a plain table, from her perspective she can't make out anything on it however she can smell a wondrous mix of roast meat mixed with the faint hints of wood smoke.

There's an empty chair by the table however Maggie doesn't see any sign of who might normally occupy the chair.  On the ground opposite the table there is a disheveled bedroll, also unoccupied.

At least around the light the tunnel seems to wider, perhaps 15' wide, most of the tunnel between the party is more like 7-8' wide.  The tunnel continues on a bit past the candle however she doesn't see anything of interest there.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 19, 2011)

Adarys is going to pull away from the party and keep ahead of it, checking for traps and seeing who's ahead (if anyone).

Search 13 + 20 = 33
Hide 27 + 5 = 32
Move Silently 15 + 11 = 26


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2011)

((Dee is going to need one too))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 19, 2011)

Adarys slowly and carefully makes his way into the darkened tunnel.  Initially he sees the same setting Maggie described.  He can see the table much more clearly, a plate with some sort of half-eaten steak sits upon it, along with miscellaneous silverware.  By all indications someone was interrupted in the middle of his meal.

Once he makes it about 20' into the darkened tunnel a voice calls out, "now that's a rather large rat come to visit."  The voice comes from further down the tunnel.  Adarys can't see anyone however the uneven tunnel gives ample hiding spots.  "I don't remember inviting any guests.  What business do you have here?"

In the tunnels the voice echos quite a bit, the rest of the party can likely hear the conversation just fine.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

Adarys stays silent for a moment, taking 20 on a spot check. (30 total.)

"This place was just so inviting," Adarys replies, a touch flippantly, "how could I resist?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

Even with the take-20 Adarys can't see the speaker.  From the sound of the voice he can guess pretty much that he's concealed just beyond the table in one of the more jagged edges of the mines.

The voice replies, "I don't get many visitors you know.  Not much call for it.  Though the caves do give a lovely atmosphere don't you think?"  There is a touch of humor in the man's voice (rather the masculine voice, speaking common with no particular accent I probably should have mentioned before).

"You and your friend--" the voice hesitates a moment, "--s might as well come out where I can see you.  After all you've come so far and I'd be a poor host to leave my guests in the entryway."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

Bluff 1d20 (15) + 14 = 29

Adarys frowns from his hiding spot, trying to decide how to play this. A conversation he once had with Laelirin concerning politics in the Nine Hells springs to mind, and he makes a disgusted, incoherent sound.

"This is brilliant," he calls to the rest of the group, switching into Infernal. "I thought they said this place would be empty. What's Zariel playing at now, anyway? I've got better things to do than traipse around these filthy Prime caverns."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

The voice pauses a moment then replies with a hint of anger (still speaking common), "I'm afraid I don't speak the tongue of the hells devil-spawn.  Or were you talking to your friends?"  There's a definite tension in the air when he finishes speaking.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

"To my friends," Adarys replies coolly. "We... were not anticipating a great deal of unpleasantness, this time. Who are you and what are _you_ doing here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

"Not in the habit of discussing my affairs with devils," the voice answers gruffly.  "Nor their lackies.  Here I thought I'd give the spawn the benefit of the doubt."

"But a host should be entertaining his guests," the sarcasm is evident in the voice.  "Step forward, we can play catch."

((Dice clatter))
Adarys can tell the latter is mostly a bluff.  The speaker is not looking forward to a fight at all, at least not under these conditions.

Oddly the rest of his statements have an air of truth about them, he speaks of devils with a degree of familiarity and doesn't seem to be guessing when he refers to Adarys as 'devil spawn' (granted he is incorrect here).

-------
Meanwhile back with the party Kara listens carefully to the conversation.  When it switches to infernal she all but facepalms.  She whispers quietly to those around her offering a brief translation, "apparently he's bluffing, claims to be working for a powerful devil."

"It sounds like he's been spotted, and whoever it is apparently knows at least some of us are here.  Think we should give Adarys some backup?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2011)

"In the way of backup do you mean rush in there? They might think its an ambush or feel threatened, we should proceed cautiously if we don't want to fight someone without good need..." Cissinei said. 

"Does this bloke seem to think its his place?" Dee added.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

"Pffft, I would have gone with a Dragon boss. More likely... looking riches in the Mine" Lyn whispers and seems unimpressed by the bluff. 


"Shhh, I don't think I should go... Nusintia is a holy sword, unlikely to be used in the name of some Hell Lord" Elena explained. 

Lyn shrugged. "I'll go... he already saw Maggie, in there. Just get ready if we enter a fight" Lyn walks slowly towards Adarys and stays at his side. He lets Maggie to climb up to his shoulder. 

"We are wasting precious time, you know?" he tells to Adarys with a little urgent tone "I really don't want them to be angry at me" he plays along. "Look pal, whoever you are, we don't want trouble... we are in a hurry and I would really get done with this before some extraplanar evil rips my head off. Can we get along? Yes?" 

Bluff 1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

((Actually so many things about this bluff fall into place perfectly that I want to laugh.  When the adventure's over remind me to explain it in detail if there are things that never come to light.))

"Unfortunately your masters sent you to the wrong mine."  The gruff voice is a mix of anger and resignment at this point.  "I've got other priorities at the moment, if you're looking to avoid a fight the exit's behind you."

((Dice clatter))

Both Lyn and Adarys get the feeling that leaving probably won't avoid the fight.  Though the 'other priorities' bit is probably true.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyn sighs. "Its your call, pal. We just want some info. *Lord Dis* wouldn't have sent us here if we were not capable of dealing with whatever they throw at us. Not that I like the implications of working for him or want anything to do with you. Let's just talk alright? whatever '_your priorities_' are, if they are the same as ours, we could make a deal and scratch each other's back. What do you say?" Lyn said in bored way, secretly hoping whoever was there recognized the name of that Hell Lord. 




Elena suddenly shuddered and whispered to herself _"Crap, Lyn, you had to say his name"_


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

"Lyn, shut your mouth," Adarys says, his tone almost casual, as he emerges from the shadows. "You know he doesn't want us discussing his business."

He has deactivated the disguise granted by Ring of Chameleon Power, stripping himself of the trappings of full humanity. He'd add a bit more to his appearance instead, but doesn't trust that this guy can't see through illusions. The changes are minuscule -- the red of his hair has become almost impossibly so and his skin takes on a slightly fiery aspect -- but even with the lack of horns or tails, the less than savoury heritage is obvious (at least when he's been speaking Infernal).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

"Can't help you if you're choosing to work for someone you don't like," a hint of amusement mixes in the voice.  "Only exit's behind you, if you don't want to be here that's the way you're going to have to go."

"As to not wanting anything to do with me,"  He laughs a dry chuckle, "that isn't an uncommon reaction.  But then you did come into my home, temporary though it may be.  And brought fell business with you, nasty that.  It will probably be months before the stench of their tainted blood clears this place."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

"Alright, alright! I just wanted to avoid wasting blood and spells." he said raising his hands like giving up "With you, every fight has to end with beheading. Seriously, I'm growing sick of it." he dismisses Adarys and turns to the general direction where their 'host' is hiding "C'mon guy, for your own good... just come out and talk or you can take your business else where"

Lyn then gets interested with the mention of tainted blood. "Ohh... now we are talking!" he grins "You mean blood from the annoying singing puppets outside?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

"I think," Adarys says coldly, "he means _mine_."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

((Heh, does it not occur to Lyn that the party's standing between the voice and the aformentioned only exit?  If leaving was an option he'd probably have done it by now  ))

The man snorts loudly, "I mean the tainted blood of the 'man' next to you.  And the one back with your friends.  At least the one here is a few generations back."

"I was willing to consider it coincidence," he laughs dryly, "but then you turn out to be at the beck and call of some devil.  So I'm quite content to stay where I am.  If you want my blood you're going to pay buckets for each drop.  Step forward and we'll see what color your veins run."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

"First, tell me who you are," Adarys demands.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

"Oh, come on, that's just rude. There's no need to insult someone for something they didn't even had a said on" he said very offended. He looks back at Adarys, and whispers as low as he can "What do yo think? He can sense bloodlines..."

He tries to think on some creature who can do such things.
Knowledge Arcana 1d20+15 → [5,15] = (20)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyn isn't aware of any races or casual magical abilities to sense bloodlines.  Or at least Lyn's DM isn't. 

"I wasn't the one to bring up pacts with devils now was I?"  He snorts again, "still if some of us are about to die it's only fitting that I give my name first."

He stays hidden but his voice becomes a touch bolder, "I am Istilar Rolodiir, ranger of the North reaches.  And member of the Wardens in good standing."

For those that would know, the name is elvish.  Knowledge local DC 10 will recognize 'the Wardens' as a small but elite group of general do-gooders that get involved in various projects in the northern lands (think the Harpers only not as cool or brokenly powerful).


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

Adarys: Knowledge Local 1d20 (16) + 7 = 23
Laelirin: Knowledge Local 1d20 (20) + 6 = 26

"...oh," Adarys manages after a moment. "What exactly is a ranger doing in a place like this?" he demands. "And I didn't think elves went for closed in spaces."

Laelirin moves up to get a better idea of what's going on, but, recognizing the elvish name, decides to stay hidden. [12+5 = 17.]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

Kara mutters a few things under her breath then whispers to those nearby, "well, seems this is a right mess.  Anyone have any suggestions on getting out of this without bloodshed?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

"Adarys has botched this quite nicely," Laelirin replies. "I would say something, but if he's a surface elf, I am quite sure he would attack me on sight."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

"In case you missed it, it's a might chilly outside.  Gets worse at night."  His gruff voice seems somewhat uncharacteristic for an elf but he doesn't deny it.  "And mostly it makes it easier to avoid attention.  Suppose that luck ran out though."

"Take heart, if I manage to live through this I'll spend a few nights under the stars where if my dinner is interrupted my back won't be against a wall."  He snickers softly, "granted you might not take too much heart in that given how that means this plays out."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

Rhaella said:


> "Adarys has botched this quite nicely," Laelirin replies. "I would say something, but if he's a surface elf, I am quite sure he would attack me on sight."



Kara nods, "yes I don't think we need to antagonize this any further."  She bites her lip a moment thinking, "Elena?  You've got a good aura about you, maybe you'd be better for damage control?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

"Yeah, working on it" Elena walks forward, Nusintia in hand. "Adarys, Lyn, please, if I may. Hello there... sorry for the inconvenience" she steps in front of them. She activates her aura of courage... hopefully he will feel the change in the air. "...Lyn and Adarys had to improvise, as we don't know what we were dealing down here. My name is Elena Endari and I mean no harm to a Warden. This is my Holy Sword Nusintia, someone with evil intentions wouldn't feel at ease with it"

"She feels at ease alright" Adds Lyn from behind.


"We are trying to find some kidnapped children. Everything points out they are being kept somewhere dark and wet around this area"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

(("Endari, like the famous assassin?  Boldly walking forward sword in hand, spelling up?"  ))

There's a sigh and the elf steps from his place of concealment.  "If this is going to be a betrayal so be it, I'd prefer to look my killers in the face anyway."  He is by all appearances an Elf, though not exactly a typical one.  The most striking aspect of his appearance is his hair, a wild unmanaged mane of white starkly accents the general disheveled look of his appearance.  His fine studded leather armor is dyed black but seems well worn and lacks the care that most warriors give to their gear.

Also rather atypical for an Elf he carries a battle axe in both hands, the heavy blades looking out of place in his slender arms (perhaps even stranger is the presence of a third battle axe still strapped to his back).  He maintains his distance carefully looking over Elena.  "Children?  You say?  Did the Goblins manage a raid on one of the villages near here?  Oddly brave of them.  Though ransoming hostages doesn't sound like something Goblins would come up with."

"Only thing I could think of in this area that could pull it off though, it's actually fairly quiet for being this remote."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

"Nobody said anything about ransoming," Adarys adds, looking the ranger over. "As far as I know, there've been no demands or anything. Just disappearances. We don't even know if it's the goblins." He shrugs a bit, "Though we did come across a bunch of them a ways back, sick with something or the other. Laelirin thought it was... some sort of hollowed out demonic possession thing." He shrugs again. "Planes and magic is his area, not mine, demon blood or not."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

"Ah, I was merely speculating.  Goblins aren't known for taking slaves, and children would be poor slaves if they were."  The elf pauses and shrugs, "but at the same time I can't think of anything else capable of it.  Other than humans of course.  But I assume you've checked them out before coming this far out."  He smiles politely as he considers the other things.

"Coming across them in this area isn't surprising, they breed like rats and have filled out one of the mines in the area.  Hunting parties and scouting patrols are common.  But they're just goblins."  He chuckles dismissively.

When getting to the part of demonic possession he darkens, "I'm sure you must be mistaken.  Demons, as a rule, don't possess weak creatures like goblins.  Even if they did groups of demons striking at the same place at the same time, that it unlikely at best."  He shakes his head politely.

"Some sort of disease that makes goblins stronger, I've heard of fevers that can induce a rage, that might make the goblins stronger than you expect.  There's an illness of the mind that can cause a sort of numbness to pain, people have broken their own arms fighting with that before."  He shrugs again, "either way I'm sure it's natural."

"What makes you think it was demonic in nature?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

"Natural?" Adarys laughs. "Sure, if it's natural for a goblin to pick up its own decapitated head and throw it around. But I'm sure you know more about nature than I do."

Laelirin, meanwhile, is less than pleased at the implication that he doesn't know what he's talking about. "I assure you, _Elf_," he says, moving forward, "I know a good deal more about demonic possession than you do. The slain goblins were certainly being animated by some type of magic, whether or not it was demonic in origin. I suspect that it might be so, however, not least because I have previously seen similar phenomena in the... _games_ we play in the Underdark."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2011)

Cissinei steps forward slightly. "Eh, sir--if I may say something...there was something else, have you ever seen a marionette show?" she asked. 

"Wooden puppets with actors using strings from above to control them," she said quickly. "When we watched them, they moved as if under control but not exactly possessed. They certainly weren't behaving like Goblins but I doubt that the thing controlling them was inside, it seemed to be...sending the orders from somewhere else, as if there were magic strings connecting them to the puppet master."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

The Elf has no answer to Adarys' point.  At the Drow's appearance he frowns, "I have no doubt you're far more acquainted with demons than I.  I've killed all the ones I've met rather than play games with them."  He pauses to clear his throat, "even assuming you are correct.  To have a group of demons together you would need to have some sort of powerful conjurer assisting, or otherwise an open portal to the Abyss.  Not to mention something with the force of will to keep a group of demons working together on the same cause."  He pauses a moment to let the point sink in.  "Either case is ludicrous however, I have been in this area for a few days now, were there a multitude of demons present _I would know_."

While he may be speculating about most of his summary, the last statement has an air of certainty about it.  While he's not omniscient he certainly believes that there is no way a large number of demons could be active in the area.

Turning to Cissinei the attempts to calm himself, "I'm afraid I don't know much about the magical arts themselves.  I know necromancers use all manner of ways to animate corpses, perhaps something like that is at work instead?"

He pauses to reconsider and shrugs, "I suppose I don't see how it would be impossible for a single demon to control creatures similar to how necromancers do, but I've never heard of it happening.  The demon would have to have a lot of power to do it at any substantial range though."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2011)

"Necromancy is something I know all too well, interrupting and stopping it is a specialty of mine, this was..._different_, its hard to explain but it seemed far more sinister. They were laughing when then threw their heads...or their heads were. And most undead types don't do well without heads in the first place," Cissinei said.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

"Possession of some form is at work, I believe, demonic or otherwise." Laelirin frowns, "You'd know if there were demons, you say? How does that work?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

He shrugs in response to Cisseini, "as I said I'm not a mage.  I haven't even seen what you have seen.  The only goblins I've encountered were the normal vermin-like creatures that seem to infest every corner of the world.  I can say that even with possession the demon is linked to the body.  Do enough damage to it and it will evict the possessing spirit, granted this is usually bad for the victim, but no worse than being the slave of a demon for all eternity."  He sighs, "if you want to know how it was done you'll have to ask a sage.  Or whatever force is doing it."

He frowns at Laelirin for long moment before responding to the question.  "All rangers have a type of creature that they despise beyond all others."  He spares an amused glance at Adarys before continuing, "when they train they learn how best to find, track, and kill that species.  Mine are demons and devils and other such evil creatures from beyond this realm."

"In theory that alone should be enough, were there a horde of demons hiding in the area I should see some sign of it."  He shakes his head and continues before Laelirin has a chance to inturrupt, "but beyond that I have taken part in a ritual that binds that training to my senses.  If I am close enough I can sense the presence of a demon.  That's how I knew his nature" he gestures at Adarys, "and the other one still hiding without seeing them.  Theirs is weaker, his especially, and 'fuzzier' to feel because he isn't a true demon - or devil.  But still there."

"I've been all over this area hunting my own demon, I've got bits here and there but it always teleports away before I can find it.  But if there were a group of demons, even covert hiding demons, I'd have found them by now."

((Ranger specific feat 'nemesis', very awesome for those wondering.  Technically shouldn't work on Adarys since he's not of type 'outsider' but I'm taking a few liberties.  And no that's not how he detected him when he was hiding (though that would have worked too) )).


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2011)

> Mine are demons and devils and other such evil creatures from beyond this realm



((  Poor Elena, she's still into Sebastian. Otherwise....  ))

"I see" Elena took Nusintia into her scabbard. "Lae managed to scry on the kids. They were somewhere dark, with water and they said they could see a light above them, beyond that we don't know if whoever took them has to do with the goblin sickness"

"Well..." Lyn puts his hand in the back of his head, speaking in a casual way. "... we certainly need assistance to track down the children..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 20, 2011)

"I'm afraid I haven't seen any children.  Though I'll admit there are hundreds of caves I'm not familiar with.  I have no magics that would help there."  He smiles apologetically to Elena.

He gives Lyn a dry look, "I wish you the best of luck there, perhaps someone in the town can help.  I'm afraid I have my own business to attend to."

"If you're looking for the goblins I can give you directions there."  He pauses a moment hesitating, "elsewise there is one other mine in the area, however if the children are there for some reason it is likely too late for rescuing them.  I wouldn't advise going there."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 20, 2011)

"Hunting your own demon?" Laelirin picks up, seeming intrigued despite himself. "What are you hunting? Is it in the area, or did you simply last... _sense_" --he doesn't seem to like the word "--it here?"

"And the mine you're not advising us to visit," Adarys adds. "Why not? What's there?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2011)

To Laelirin, "I've been tracking it for over a month now.  Some minor mischief demon has been causing chaos in cities and villages for a while.  It's path has led me this far, however it's flighty and doesn't stay in one place long."  He sighs, "I catch occasional signs of him near villages but from what I can tell he hasn't been up to much here yet."

He hesitates at Adarys' question, apparently regretting he mentioned it at all.  "there is a powerful devil sealed away there.  So long as it is sealed it is not hunting your children and it is better no one approaches it, nothing good will come of it.  If your children somehow stumbled across it they are now dead."  He pauses and shrugs, "if it has broken free in the last day or so then it would not likely remain in this area."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2011)

Elena shook her head. "They were alive just this morning, I don't know what they want from them for but I doubt the kids would just get killed right now. Besides... I have some experience with Devils myself, Istilar" she nods at the elf. 

"This devil..." Lyn interrupted the Ranger and Elena "Have you seen him? Does he needs something special to unseal him?" 

Knowledge Arcana 1d20+15 → [15,15] = (30)

"Could it be possible that they are planning to use the children for that matter?" Lyn asks with all seriousness. He turned to Elena "You know, Dis loved to get people's souls. I guess kid's are like candy."


"Maybe..." Elena didn't like the implications of what Lyn was saying.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2011)

"I found him when I first arrived in the area, wondering if he was my target.  He's trapped inside some sort of magic circle, and that's the best thing for us.   As to how to break it?"  He shrugs and shakes his head, "I don't know, I'm not a mage and I've never speculated about it.  I suppose he could be planning on using the souls of the children as a source of power, I've heard that the souls of the innocent are prized in the evil planes."

Lyn can confirm that some sort of permanent version of a magic circle against evil or law could trap a devil (I'm not sure what exactly you're looking for with your arcane check?).  He'd need to see it to speculate as to how to break it.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 21, 2011)

"Looks like you might have been right after all about using a quota to summon a demon," Adarys says to Laelirin, his tone dark. "We'd better check into this devil, just to be sure."

Laelirin shrugs slightly. "This... minor mischief demon you have been hunting, elf. Are you quite certain that it could not be behind the possessed goblins?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 21, 2011)

"First Goblins and then Demons...you wouldn't think those ilk would be working together," Dee said. 

Cissinei glanced to Adarys. "We had better check just to be sure, but let's hope that if we're wrong those children hold out that long..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2011)

((Ah, the classic way to send a party somewhere, tell them "this is really dangerous whatever you do don't go here!"  ))

"The demon I am after?  I suppose he could be causing some problems with goblins, he seems to be causing strife and mischief in the villages I have found."  He shrugs slight, "I'm not sure why he would bother causing grief with goblins but then trying to question the motives of demons isn't good for one's sanity."

He pauses and frowns before continuing, "he isn't supposed to have the power to cause a phenomenon like you described though.  Not remotely at least."

"As to the devil, if you want to check him out I won't stop you but I do have a question first, what do you intend to do once you have found the devil?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 21, 2011)

"Offer our service and worship to it, obviously," Laelirin says, deadpan.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 21, 2011)

The elf snorts, "Joke all you want, treat this lightly and you'll end up dead - or worse."

"But mostly I'm just trying to make sure you're not going to do something stupid like try to kill it.  Check and see if the children were there if you must but I wouldn't advise staying near the devil any longer than you have to."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 22, 2011)

The elf shrugs, "do whatever you want I suppose.  I won't keep you here any longer."

The elf gives the party directions to both other mines.  *dice clatter*  The "devil" mine is the closer of the two.  He also mentions the shaft entrance of the goblin mine is sealed up, however there is a horizontal entrance.  He gives directions to this as well.

From here it will be about two hours of travel to the "devil" mine, about three hours to the horizontal entrance to the "goblin" mine, or about four hours to the vertical entrance to the "goblin" mine.

It's about two hours from the "devil" mine to the horizontal entrance to the "goblin" mine, or about three hours to the sealed vertical entrance to the "goblin" mine.

Where's the party headed (first?)?


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2011)

Lyn ponders about their options. "I say lets go for the vertical entrance first. The kids said they could see some light above... so that means there was a hole or entrance there" 

Elena nods "Sounds logical, but I'm also worried about that demon... Anyway, the kids should be our priority for the moment"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 22, 2011)

"Devil first," Adarys says. "The kids are in significantly more danger if they're part of a devil's escape plan."

"As is everyone else in the region," Laelirin adds.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2011)

((CTK?  Want to cast the deciding vote?))

The elf shrugs, puts his axes away, and goes back to eating his meal.  Still keeping an eye on the party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2011)

"I'm very woerried about the kids, but the demon is more of a danger to them, Adarysis right...wait is the thing a devil or demon?" Cissinei asked. 

Dee shrugged. "I don't know the difference,  we've killed both kinds I'm sure. So the demony-devil then, I guess."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2011)

The party makes their way out of the mine (let's call this "ranger mine" if we need to refer to it again for some reason).  With the ranger's directions they plot a more direct course to the "devil" mine, it's still pretty rough travel with the wagon but they manage.  The 2 hour trip is thankfully uneventful and soon they find themselves atop another large hill.

From the outside it looks like it might have once been similar to the previous mine entrance, however the structure that housed the lift has succumbed to the elements and lays flat.  Bits of darkness from the shaft peek through the broken lumber and any machinery that may have once existed has been crushed beyond repair.  Peering into the darkness (with darkvision) shows this shaft is about 50' deep.  

If the party is going to enter they'll have to clear an entrance and provide their own means of descending.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2011)

Elena starts to work on clearing the way in. (need to roll? )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 23, 2011)

Nah, just need to know if you're taking the time to clear everything or just opening up a spot big enough to climb down.  There's plenty of muscle there to do the work.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 24, 2011)

((I'm going to assume the party is just clearing a man-sized opening for now, if you have something else in mind let me know))

The party clears a corner of the mine shaft revealing the darkness below.  Other than the missing mechanics it seems the same as the previous mine, a dirt passageway quickly turns into a crudely chipped rock tunnel.  As mentioned it's about 50' down.

Assuming the party's going to use rope it will be a DC 0 climb (DC 5 - 5 bracing in a corner).  If someone wants to free climb down it will be a DC 10 climb.

If you have ranks in climb you can take 10 as there's no notable stress at the moment.  If you don't have ranks in climb I'll need 5 rolls (make sure  you adjust for armor as applicable, if you're using rope and your net result is positive I don't need rolls, or if you want to remove your armor before climbing down I guess).


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 24, 2011)

Both are going to be positive with rope.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2011)

Maggie climbs down the rope, followed by Elena and then Lyn. "Don't worry Lyn, if you fall, I'll catch you" Elena joked to the sorcerer.

"thank you I have a feather fall ring, it wont be necessary" he says and keeps mumbling something about how much he hates tunnels.


Elena's rolls
1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15)
1d20+4 → [8,4] = (12)
1d20+4 → [13,4] = (17)
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
1d20+4 → [6,4] = (10) "whoops"



Lyn's rolls
1d20 → [16] = (16) 
1d20 → [9] = (9)  *slips* -Feather fall activates-
1d20 → [3] = (3)  *hits wall*
1d20 → [7] = (7)  *head down*
1d20 → [1] = (1)  *falls on his butt*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N9YwS5cp0s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 25, 2011)

^ If you're using the rope it's DC 0, as long as you're at least +0 in your armor it's no problem.  Which I probably didn't even need to mention since Kurgan's only -1 in his armor, which means the worst he can do is a 0.

The party scampers down the rope into the mine below.  Once at the bottom it looks much like the previous mine, a somewhat larger "landing" area with an irregular tunnel exiting to the Northwest and the Southeast from the entrance.  To the Northwest the tunnel runs for 20-30' and then ends.  It runs for a farther distance (>60') to the Southeast, about 100' from the party a  white light shines into the tunnel from some opening (Laelirin's Darkvision can see the tunnel runs the entire distance without any obvious deviations).

Unlike the flickering light of the candle this light is solid and consistent, likely from a magical source (or a portal to someplace where it's daytime  ).


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2011)

((For sake of RP, i'll leave lyn fall on his butt  Not getting hurt but certainly quite funny))

"Huh, seems like we might found our sealed devil" Lyn stands up like nothing has happened, hoping the others wouldn't put much attention to his fall. 

Elena readies Nusintia and will wait for Adarys or Dee to check for traps.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 25, 2011)

((Heh, with a ring of feather fall there's little point in using the rope as more than a guide, I'd have just jumped -- once someone hit the ground and confirmed all's clear))

((Also waiting for someone brave enough to scout Cueva del Diablo ))


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2011)

((  _Veo lo que hiciste ahí. Nunca te daré a ti por vencido. Nunca te dejaré abajo. Nunca te voy a decir una mentira y dañarte._  You must put this on google translator. now GO! ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 25, 2011)

((Incredibly deadly places always sound spookier when written in ancient pirate Spanish  ))

Adarys carefully makes his way down the tunnel towards the light.  He doesn't find any traps however as he gets closer he sees a few things worth noting.  The light is coming from a crack in the side of the mine tunnel however unlike the other stonework this is clearly masonry work rather than rough stone.  The crack is roughly the width of a man and tall enough it should be easy enough to fit through.

He also notices several medium sized skeletons on the ground, still dressed in rough commoner clothing.  The bones are broken and worn and the skeletons lay near scattered picks and other mining equipment.

Moving on he cautiously approaches the crack and cautiously takes a glimpse inside.  He sees a room far different from the rough tunnel.  The room is a domed half-sphere, roughly 30' across.  Bright white light comes from the top of the room from a presumably magical source. 

The walls are white and besides the crack he is looking through show a few other cracks in the masonry though the others he can see from his vantage are all much smaller.

The floor itself is dominated by seven concentric circles, each covered in runes and magical writings.  At the center kneels a figure dressed in fine robes.  His eyes are closed in meditation and looks mostly human however this does little to distract from the small horns sticking from his head or the barbed tail whisking behind his back.  He is facing the crack however he doesn't appear to be aware that  Adarys is there.



At the floor near the crack-entrance are the bodies of two goblins, both bodies have been rather well mutilated however one of their skulls is intact enough that he can clearly see a familiar creepy grin.

Adarys returns to the party and reports the above.

((I'm going to try to turn in early tonight so I don't know how long I'll be around.  I'll post in the morning with answers to any questions you might come up with.))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 25, 2011)

"There's definitely a devil back there. And he's awake," Adarys says. "Floor's covered with runes and circles and I figured I should try not to walk on any of those swirly lines. Couple goblins too. They might be our old friends, as their expressions are... somewhat similar.

"If we went in there acting like we were going to help him, we might be able to find out if he's behind these kids' disappearance. Also, it'd be pretty funny when he finds out we're leaving him to rot. If he's connected to the goblins, and it looks likely, I'd say, it's possible that it's all entwined."

Laelirin nods slightly. "I should like a look at the runes as well. I would suggest that anyone who's clearly _good_ stay back, at least for now. Myself, Adarys, Lyn..." His eyes pass appraisingly over the rest of the group. "Dee, perhaps."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2011)

Dee smiles. "I haven't been good a day in me life, of course I'm coming," she said. 

There was a moment of silence. "If he's a devil perhaps we could set up something nasty for him..." Cissinei said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 25, 2011)

Kara steps forward as well, "I may not know magic as well as you others but know a little about everything, it might come in handy."

Kurgan snorts and sits down to await the others return or screams for help.  "You want to talk with the devil go ahead, my experiences the only good devil is a dead devil though."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 25, 2011)

"Agreed," Adarys smirks. "But one trapped and raging isn't far behind."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2011)

"Is it even possible to bluff him? They can read minds, cant they?" she said not really sure.

"We couldn't do it with Dis, but let's see how it goes." Lyn will follow the rest of the group. 

Elena will stay behind silently clenching the hilt of Nusintia...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2011)

The split party moves forward to the entrance of the room.  As they peer through the crack the devil opens his eyes and stands slowly on his hoofed feet.  He stretches a moment, almost seeming an awkward balance in the middle of the room.

"Ah, more visitors?"  The devil's voice is oddly human, though almost unnaturally smooth.  "Years with none and now several groups at once.  I do hope you will be better conversationalists than those fellows."  He gestures at the bodies of the goblins before continuing, "while they were interesting in some ways our talk was dreadful.  Please, there is no need to crowd out in the mine, come in and visit with me."

Note: the crack/entrance to the room is rather narrow, it's difficult for more than one or two people to see anything through it.  Please let me know who all is stepping through into the room with him, otherwise I will assume you're still shuffling outside of the room.

If someone wants to take a more careful look at the runes and symbols in the magic circle please make a spellcraft check.  Knowledge: The Planes might be a good idea too if you have ranks in that.

/Edit:

Back at the mine entrance:
-Kurgan
-Elena
-Sebastian
-Rebecca

At the crack:
-Dee
-Kara
-Adarys
-Laelirin
-Lyn
-Cissinei(?)
-Saxton(?)


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2011)

Knowledge Arcana 1d20+15 → [15,15] = (30)

Lyn takes his time to check the place before entering.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2011)

((I take it Lyn doesn't have Knowledge: The Planes?))

The devil watches quietly, a polite smile on his face while Lyn examines the magical writings.  Each of the circles (or at least so far as he can read) are apparently layered abjuration effects intended to contain beings from other planes.

They're also linked in some fashion that the effort exerted breaking the inner circles actually reinforces the farther out ones.  While he can understand the concept Lyn isn't familiar with such magics and can only tell whomever made this took extreme care in crafting the circle.

He can also confirm that it should have no effect on those native to this plane (even the tiefling).


----------



## soulnova (Jan 26, 2011)

((He doesn't ))

He then steps in slowly but stood in silence until the rest are inside. Lyn want's to see how he will react to Adarys.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2011)

((In a puff of smoke Lyn's transported to the *dice clatter* 198th level of the Abyss, 'The Silent Tomb of the Drowned Dwarf'.  Make a con check to see how many rounds Lyn manages to struggle before succumbing to suffocation.))

The devil smiles politely as Lyn steps into the chamber, "see?  Perfectly safe.  I'd offer you refreshments but," he gestures helplessly at the magic circle, "I'm afraid I'm not much of a host these days."

"Still, that doesn't mean that perhaps we can't help one another.  Tell me, what is it that brings you to this dark corner of the world?  You don't have the look of miners about you."

((I'll wait until the others explicitly say they're entering before giving his reaction))


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2011)

LAELIRIN KNOWLEDGE EVERYTHING

KNOWLEDGE ARCANA 1D20 (4) + 19 = 23

KNOWLEDGE PLANES 1D20 (14) + 15 = 29


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2011)

Laelirin can identify much the same things about the runes as Lyn.  Being more familiar with the planer magic he does note a few extra things.  The magic circle is very powerful, along the lines of what would be expected for keeping a Pit Fiend in place.  Also this circle seems specifically crafted to target a specific Devil.  It would likely work on other Devils to a lesser effect however it was designed with one particular target in mind.

He can also identify the general type of devil they are dealing with.  It's a "harvester devil" (or falxugon if you prefer the hard-to-pronounce names).  Harvester devils are sent to the Prime in order to broker deals with mortals either to further the causes of devils or to collect souls to fuel Hell's needs (typically fodder for the Blood War but like anything else it varies).  In the grand hierarchy of devils they're about middle-of-the-road and as far as power goes they're actually a little overrated due to their usefulness in the devil society.

Between these two things he can come to the conclusion that either this devil was accidentally caught up in powerful magic, or he is far more powerful than his outward appearance indicates.

He also knows:


> DC 17 Good weapons deal the most damage to a harvester
> devil. The creature is immune to fire and
> poison, and it might be able to summon lemures
> or bearded devils.
> ...


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 26, 2011)

"Harvester devil," Laelirin murmurs to Lyn, Adarys, and whomever else is close enough to hear. "That's an extremely powerful circle, more so than one would expect."

He moves into the chamber and leans back against the near wall, arms crossed in front of him as he neutrally studies the devil.

Adarys moves into the chamber as well, though he takes a considerably more direct approach than the dark elf. "Help each other?" he says with a slightly fanged smile. "Well, that just sounds all kinds of fascinating."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 26, 2011)

If anything the devil seems pleased that more people are relaxing enough to come inside.  He takes a measured evaluation of the newcomers, "well we certainly are an interesting bunch I suppose.  Not miners, not prospectors.  Obviously not goblins and not the one giving orders to the goblins."  He taps a finger to his lips considering things carefully.  "That means either you came here specifically looking for me, or you are some sort of adventurers that are exploring the area.  Of course that path brings the question of of what you are looking for."

"So I suppose it is what you ask of me that will answer that question."  He waves his hand down his body ending in an elaborate if not overly deep bow.  "As you can see I make no attempt to conceal what I am.  And what I am quite obviously is a merchant of sorts.  Tell me what I can do for you and we shall see if we can't come to a mutually beneficial agreement."

Kara also cautiously enters the room, staying a comfortable distance away from the devil.  She says nothing and keeps her face completely blank observing the conversation.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2011)

"Evening sir" Lyn he made a small nod with his head "Would you be so kind to give us your name? I gather the grinning puppets are of your propriety?" said motioning to the goblins outside. "I see you are in quite the predicament here"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 28, 2011)

"If sorry," Adarys says, feigning puzzlement, "run that by me again? _Mutually_ beneficial agreement? That's got to be a crime or something in the Nine Hells. Hard times, huh?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2011)

"My property?  I suppose they are now if you want to call it that.  They visited previously, certainly a curiosity.  We 'chatted' for a bit before they decided they didn't want to chat any more."  He smiled smoothly, "you have an interest in Goblins?  I suppose that means you're the adventuring type, gallantly charging off to fight beast, rescue children," he rolled the last words over his tongue almost tauntingly before continuing in his smooth tone, "save princesses, that sort?"

"And yes I have certainly had better times, though the last decade or so has been far more exciting than the previous few centuries."  Then to Adarys he amended, "and devils always make straight-forward deals, exactly as agreed on.  Like any other bargainer I hope to get as much for me as I can as cheaply as possible but what is the harm in that.  Any who doesn't like my terms is free to walk away."

"And really, everyone wants something, money, power, knowledge, those things always come with prices, what's wrong with knowing what you are paying going into the deal?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 28, 2011)

Laelirin Knowledge Planes to know for sure that he's lying about the whole "devils make straight-forward deals" thing.

1d20 (14) + 15 = 29

And Adarys Sense Motive just for the hell of it.

1d20 (9) + 9 = 18


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2011)

"Don't take it the wrong way, but I really doubt you have anything of our interest..." Lyn dismissed the offering, although he got hint about the children "Actually I was expecting someone of higher rank"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 28, 2011)

Rhaella said:


> Laelirin Knowledge Planes to know for sure that he's lying about the whole "devils make straight-forward deals" thing.
> 
> 1d20 (14) + 15 = 29
> 
> ...


Laelirin knows (or at least suspects) that it is a matter of perspective.  Devils that make deals such as these will keep what the deal is, however they also will make every effort they can to twist the deal in their favor (putting them probably somewhere between a  and a .

Most people that make deals with devils end up regretting it, but it is possible to come out ahead (or at least even) depending on your values.

Adarys can sense that there is some intentional twisting of things but nothing he has said to date is an outright lie.




soulnova said:


> "Don't take it the wrong way, but I really doubt you have anything of our interest..." Lyn dismissed the offering, although he got hint about the children "Actually I was expecting someone of higher rank"



"Ah but I have access to the 'Pact Primeval', the deals I make are enforced by a power that rules the gods themselves.  There are perhaps limits to what I can do, especially so long as I am trapped here, but you would be surprised at what resources I can call upon if given the chance."  He flicks his forked tongue across his lips and smiles, "so tell me, what is it you desire.  Power?  Fortune?  Influence?"

"Or simply knowledge?"


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 28, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Ah but I have access to the 'Pact Primeval', the deals I make are enforced by a power that rules the gods themselves.  There are perhaps limits to what I can do, especially so long as I am trapped here, but you would be surprised at what resources I can call upon if given the chance."  He flicks his forked tongue across his lips and smiles, "so tell me, what is it you desire.  Power?  Fortune?  Influence?"
> 
> "Or simply knowledge?"



Laelirin frowns slightly at that last offer but says nothing.

Adarys picks up on it too, though for somewhat more noble reasons. "Knowledge, is it? A question about your knowledge. Do you have... a lesser sort of omniscience, or are you limited by what you already know or what you can get people to tell you? I mean, I'm sure you're a couple thousand years old or something and know quite a bit, but that doesn't mean you'll have the answers I might want."

[[Does Lael know if devils like this are telepathic?]]

[[TVTropes! I shall not fall into your heinous trap!]]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2011)

If the devil has detect thoughts or other telepathic abilities, he would surely get that Lyn's psyche "looks up" at the mention of fortune and power. But he would also get a clear image of Lyn loathe of Dis and Amon, the new kid on the block.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 29, 2011)

The devil smiled politely, "Omniscience?  No sadly that is not a power granted to me.  Still though, you'd be surprised what one can learn when you have naught else but time on your hands."  He pointed at the bodies of the goblins, "take these creatures for example.  Goblins are poor sources of information in the best of times, and these less than most  But they had interesting magics about them."

"Still, if there is something specific you want to know ask your questions and we can discuss terms."

((Laelirin isn't sure, he knows most devils around the Harvester Devil's "rank" or stronger would be telepathic, however the Harvester Devil is kind of "overrated" due to his job's value.  Still Telepathy would help with his job, so it's a tossup.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2011)

((I think Cissinei would have come along for this one, despite her good nature)) 

At the suggestion of power to Lyn, Cissinei grimaces slightly and grasps for the other mage's hand. She perks up at the last thing that the Devil has said, letting go of her concern for his bribes. "You speak as though the magic that was placed upon these Goblins wasn't of your doing...this kind of puppetry is no mere parlor trick, we thought if anyone could have done this it would have been a creature such as yourself," Cissinei's careful to keep her tone as polite as can be and her shock at the prospect of him not being responsible is somewhat apparent. 

*Diplomacy:*


Dee remains quietly near Cissinei's side and seems to be very interested in the cave itself. 
*
Search:*


Dee is searching the area for anything suspicious, anything valuable looking and anything that could just be of interest to her and the party. She also searches for signs of the stolen children.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 30, 2011)

The devil smiles reassuringly at the newcomers before addressing her concerns.  "I myself have little aptitude in performing magics, and none such as strange as was worked on these creatures."  He twists 'creatures' to sound almost like 'insects.'  "It certainly would take quite a bit of power to control things so far away in this manner.  I certainly wouldn't want to run into the creature responsible unprepared."  

His mannerisms are quite polite and he keeps from moving from his spot in the center of the room, but there is a hint of taunting to his words.

From Cisseni's side Dee can't find anything terribly unusual.  Besides the entrance to the cave there are a few other much smaller cracks in the walls.  A child might fit through the largest of them but it would be a tight fit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2011)

"In my short life time I've never happened across magic of this type, it must be rare to impress you though...is this something from _out there_...other planes and the like?" Cissinei asks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 30, 2011)

The Devil clicks his tongue a few times, tasting the words, "well now that is an interesting question isn't it."  His smile broadens and he shrugs slightly, "but then answering questions is a fair part of my business.  You can't expect me to trade for free, not with how difficult it is to find business in this dank cave."

He focuses more directly on Cissinei, "so why don't we make a deal?  I will tell you what force is powering the magics at work here, as well as everything I know about whom is enacting the magics and how the magic works.  In exchange you free me from my bindings here so that I might be free to ply my trade without waiting for adventurers to come to me?"

With the last he seems clearly into a 'bartering' mode, looking for a mutually acceptable offer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2011)

"For a moment I thought you were going to ask for my soul--that's not mine to give," Cissinei said. "But releasing a Devil from his prison? That's a bit much to ask, your trade is deal making though I've heard of these kinds of deals in stories and tales...those are the same kind?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 30, 2011)

"No need mention souls in this agreement."  He smiles reassuringly, "if I thought you might accept it might be different."  He chuckles slightly.  "As for tales of dealings with devils like most tales some are true some are exaggerated.  And it is the ones that make the wildest stories that get retold the most.  I assure you that there are many people I have dealt with in the past that have gone on to their dying day without ever regretting the deal they have made."

"As for releasing me, I ask why not?  Do you judge me simply based rumor and reputation of my species?  You travel with a Drow, do you sleep with one eye open?  And one with otherworldly blood, surely he sucks the marrow from the bones of enemies and allies alike?"

"My nature is bartering and negotiating not fighting.  Free from here I see no reason that I would change that.  And such agreements by their nature are entered into willingly.  If people are occasionally unhappy with the results of what they ask, their lack of foresight cannot be considered my fault now can it?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2011)

"I may travel with a Drow, but I make no effort to judge others based solely on their racial background, even if they're a Devil. I merely asked a question..." Cissinei paused for a moment. 

"In all honesty if someone doesn't want one of your deals and you can't force them to take it, your location makes it no harder for them to refuse. I don't deal and I've not been easily tempted before by many things, power included. Normally I wouldn't take a deal for myself--but this isn't for me." 

She turned back to the others. "He's as harmless out there as he is in here...the only difference is his foot traffic, if he can't force these deals its not like he's taking something from them by force."


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 31, 2011)

Laelirin smiles slightly from his corner of the chamber.

"As the resident Dark Elf," he comments, "I'm completely amenable to judging a person based upon... rumor and reputation, if such has been backed up by empirical evidence. Also, we don't suck marrow from the bones of enemies or allies. That's _disgusting_."

He uncrosses his arms and steeples his fingers. "That said, being what I am, I am not entirely opposed to dealings with your kind. You will simply need to lower your price somewhat. Your freedom is not negotiable."

I THINK I'M NEUTRAL EVIL, A.K.A., INTELLIGENT EVIL.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2011)

"I think we can agree on that" he nods at Laerin. "There are too many devils out there for my taste, I really don't want to free one more into the game." He let go smoothly of Cissy's hand, not sure why she had taken it. He was sure their relationship was over and holding hands in front of a devil wasn't exactly what he could call wise. "If he's not able to lower the deal we better leave. If that's the case, say we'll have to seal the entrance"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2011)

"Lower my price?"  He sighs as he considers this.  "What if I were to raise my offer instead?  Even trapped here I have access to no small amount of resources.  Would gold sweeten the deal?  Or failing that once I am free I can arrange for power to fall into your hands."

The party senses no duplicity in the last statement, he at least believes this to be true.

"Surely the feats you could accomplish with my aid would be great enough to counter any ills you might perceive from letting me free?"

Dee can sense that he is noticeably uncomfortable with Lyn's suggestion that the mine be sealed though he seems to be covering it up well.


----------



## Rhaella (Jan 31, 2011)

"You're boring me, devil," Laelirin comments.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2011)

The devil sighs, "perhaps I am out of practice with how these negotiations take place amongst the Drow.  I have not visited them in a long time.  Visited anyone in a long time really."

"If you find my freedom too high a price to pay -- though I cannot fathom why that might be -- then pray tell what might you offer me in return for my services?"

The devil's tone is somewhat hurt, though he is still clearly in a 'negotiating' phase rather than any expectation that this is the end of the discussion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2011)

Cissinei narrowed her eyes at Lyn and then looked sheepishly embarrassed as she tried to fade to the back of the group.

Stepping forward, Dee ran her hand down through her dark hair and smirked. "How about we leave here and _don't_ bury this cave under ice and snow...we could even _not_ arrange to flood the place with water," she said. "You'd be hard pressed to find _Merpeople _and _Aventi _to swim down here to ask for favors..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 31, 2011)

"A most unfortunate suggestion, however hardly one that brokers any good will on my part."  The devil's voice remains smooth, "I could respond in kind suggesting that there is no way all of you would escape this chamber alive were you to make the attempt and that I would be sure to perform 72 arts of desecration upon the bodies that remain that ensure that your gods will never find the souls."

"But I find such crass suggestions to be profoundly rude and ill-suiting to discussions between potential allies such as ourselves.  It is better to forget any such words were ever said."  He gives Dee a cold stare as he speaks the last words.

"I ask again if my freedom is not on the table from you, what might you offer in return?"  He pauses a moment waiting for a response before offering more, "perhaps if my freedom is too much to ask, the chance of freedom would be enough to pry my tongue?  Negate just one of the circles," he pauses and taps his foot at the inside edge of the innermost circle, "perhaps this one?  Let me stretch my legs and dream of the day I can be free of this place.  Is that more acceptable to you?"


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I could respond in kind suggesting that there is no way all of you would escape this chamber alive were you to make the attempt and that I would be sure to perform 72 arts of desecration upon the bodies that remain that ensure that your gods will never find the souls."




Lyn motioned his heads towards the mutillated goblins near the entrance of the cave and the corpses outside "He means it" he warned his companions "...Or at least he believes so" so far he realized the devil had at least some kind of influence outside his magic circle. And he wouldn't take a no for an answer.


Lyn smiled, but it was a smile almost like one of those goblins outside, a wicked twisted smile. The sorcerer said nothing else, but by the look in his eyes it was obious what he was thinking and made no effort to cover it up: He wanted to prove the devil wrong. 

He didn't move a muscle, staring at the devil. He waited to see if the others would at least attempt to leave.


((How far back is the entrance?  The rest of us outside can hear what the devil said? ))


((fuuuuuuuuuuuu- We need Sebastian!!  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2011)

((Whether he would take "no" for an answer is another story, he's apparently not willing to take "no and I'm going to trap you here with even less chance of escape" though  ))

"Please, forget the previous statements.  I would hate to have my first potential deal in nearly half a millenia spoiled by the crassness of fighting.  Dead bodies do me precious little good."  The Devil smiles, apparently making one last attempt to salvage this.

"If you find my offers distasteful then give me an offer you could accept.  At worst that would give us a starting point."

((And here I was going to go with an almost-free offer as the last attempt until the threats came out  ))

Tactical setup:
The room is roughly circular, 30' in diameter, the Devil is at the center.  The party is presumably gathered together near the entrance on one side of the room.

The entrance to the room is, as previously mentioned, a somewhat narrow entrance.  While the party members have no problem fitting through it, they won't all be able to rush through at the same time.

Kurgan, Elena, Sebastian, and Rebecca are back at the mine entrance about 100' from the entrance of the room.  *dice clatter*  They're all apparently engrossed in other things as the don't even hear the party talking anymore let alone what is being said specifically (all 4 didn't even make a 10 on the DC 20).

If a fight breaks out they will be able to hear that, however they won't be able to act on round 1 (and will have to move closer to the party to be of any help, I would assume).

If you're going the route of combat please post only your first round actions as likely you will want to change your tactics after you know more clearly what you are up against.

((All measurements came from the initial scouting posts for anyone that might be crying foul at this point.))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2011)

Lyn will relay a Complex secret message to Cissy DC20. Bluff 1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35)


"I can only speak for myself. I'm truly sorry but I'm not overly comfortable with this kind of deal." he says in the most apologectic way possible looking back at the crack, but also at Cissy, then back at the devil ((He has an oyster with two tickets to that thing Lyn loves)) "Lucky me, I got _my running shoes_. But you should understand, I can barely accept to be _bound _to a normal human, I'm sure making a deal with a devil is something I'm not prepared for. But at least is not like you want _to put a ring on me_, do you?" he points at one of his rings and winks ironically back at Cissy smirking, then he looks back at the Devil ((He's on a horse)) "_I usually run away _when things get this serious, get no offense, its my nature. I'm sure _we can part ways_ without killing each other" 


Complex Secret Message:  "I have the magic boots, and that calling-bound-ring you gave me. I'll run away and drag you along... (optional if aplicable-->) We are still just friends, right? Because I'm getting strange signals all over and, oh well, never mind, just get ready to leave" 


There's a problem in his plan. Kara and Dee would have to get out by themselves. And well, Saxton, Lae and Adarys too. But he's not overly concerned about the later group so... if the devil makes a move, Lyn will teleport out the chamber and call Cissy outside. 


((CTK, I'm getting the use of that ring right, right? You said Lyn could have summoned her even back at Death's Labyrinth. He never got it off. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2011)

((I'm going to wait for others to have a chance to post but if/when you decide to make a break for it roll initiatives for actions.  Anyone that beats him will probably have to hold actions until Lyn goes though.))

((Kara can make out the message, not sure what she thinks of it though   I'll probably try to come up with her plan on my way home today, assuming I survive the ongoing blizzard))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2011)

(( God! what's with the blizzards up there!? D: Hope you get back home safely! Edit. The boots are to Teleport 30ft away, he wont be taking space on the crack. I mean, he would teleport outside the chamber and summon Cissy from there. Dammit, I imagine him using Kuchiyose no Jutsu ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2011)

((Yeah, they're talking end-of-the-world up here.  Which really means "normal winter."  Not that that helps with the crazy stupid drivers out there.  I'll be fine though.   Figured that was Lyn's plan, assuming the Devil also doesn't figure that it should work fine for the two of them.  The four remaining...?  That's another question.))


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 1, 2011)

"There is little need for this to come to a fight," Laelirin comments. "By all means, let the others leave, if they haven't the experience for treating with extraplanar beings."

He exchanges a somewhat significant glance with Adarys, who hisses slightly, says, "Your funeral," and edges back towards the entrance.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 1, 2011)

"If you have a more preferable option for trade then please speak it," the Devil smiles at Laelirin.  "Any who wishes to leave is welcome to, on their word that they will take no action to prevent others from visiting me."  ((Meaning bluff check if you're going to lie or get creative with the truth on this)).


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2011)

> "Any who wishes to leave is welcome to, on their word that they will take no action to prevent others from visiting me."


(())



"As I said before, I have no desire to deal with devils, and I'm pretty sure most of the people here agree with me... Except for the drow" he frowns certainly annoyed by the change of heart of Lae.

 Bluff 1d20+18 → [18,18] = (36) 

"I'm honest when I say I won't do anything to avoid other people to visit you" 

Yes, he was saying the truth. He wasn't saying all of it though.


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 1, 2011)

((lol, not a change of heart. Don't worry, Lael's not about to let him go. Will need to ponder offers later.))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Back at the Entrance:

Sebastian silently counted the minutes--if they were gone too long, he was going to go in flame-strikes blazing.  

"So why didn't you go?" asked Rebecca.  It was a curious thing to see a Cleric who wasn't gung-ho about dealing with evil creatures like devils. "Aren't you good-guy types commanded to destroy creatures like that?"

Sebastian shrugged.  "_You just failed a Knowledge Religion check.*_  Pelor only explicitly commands the destruction of the undead.  Devils are...optional.  But if he's in a chamber like Adarys described that can mean one of two things:  either he's trapped there, or it's a trap.  Either way, I have no intention of walking into a spider's web."

The bard rolled her eyes.  "Sounded more like an amphitheater to me.  Stay here and shoot the breeze if you like.  I've a gig to get to."

Unlimbering Stratocaster she began to walk down the tunnel, playing a soft melody that tried to worm its way into the ears of any who would listen.

Perform, Stringed: 1d20+19 (12 ranks, +5 CHA, +2 Masterwork Musical Instrument)
19+19 = 38

*My apologies for breaking the 4th Wall.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 2, 2011)

_At the entrance_
Kurgan, for his part, rested sitting against one of the walls of the mine running a whetstone over the blade of his axe carefully maintaining the edge (or simply shaving slivers of whetstone onto the floor).

"For my part I swore an oath to fight the enemies that Clangeddin Silverbeard puts in front of me.  But something seems off about this whole arrangement."  He pauses and looks intently at the blade of his axe inspecting for burrs then shakes his head and goes back to sharpening.

"I don't claim to be an expert in devils and demons.  Or anything outside of fighting really.   But that's the thing, in a good honest fight it's much harder to capture someone than it is to kill them.  You not only need to be able to win the fight but to do so with control enough to keep them alive at the end."  He licks his thumb a minute and rubs a spot on the blade.  "Now it could have just been some sort of trap, but what hunter leaves his prey alive in the trap after it is sprung?"

"The whole situation doesn't feel right to me.  As much as enjoy a fight, and if Clangeddin calls me to smite this devil I'll do so in a heartbeat, but something feels off here."


-----

Rebecca advances to the outside of the chamber.  She can see the devil (scroll up for an approximate picture) and the others contemplating what to do.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2011)

The music fills the air and Lyn sighs relieved. The song is amazing, of course. The finest he has ever heard from Rebecca so far. "Well, isn't that a lovely sound?"

Elena stays back with Kurgan and Sebastian, passing around waiting for the others. "I can't go in myself either... if I see him, I'll have to slash his head off" she assured somewhat annoyed like talking of a 'bad' habit. Her fingers play around Nusintia's hilt, like the sword was demanding to be used.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 3, 2011)

_Entrance_
Kurgan nods understanding and continues focusing on his maintenance.  "Best one thing at a time if you ask me.  Nothing stops us from making a return trip here once the children are safe if we think it's worth the stop."

_Chamber_
The devil leaves Laelirin to consider his offer happy that, at least for the moment, it looks like combat isn't imminent.  Hearing the music he comments, "Another visitor?  And a _musician_ this time?  It's been ages since I've been graced with music."  To the others he comments, "another friend of yours?  Or am I suddenly popular?"

((I so wish I gave this guy 'perform' ranks.  Having a "Devil Came Down to Georgia" situation could be fun.))


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 4, 2011)

Laelirin smiles slightly. "Before we discuss a deal, do you know where those children are or do you not? I personally don't care, but my friends do, so you will have to throw in any information regarding _them_ for free."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 4, 2011)

_Chamber_
The devil seems amused that he would give anything away 'for free' but ignores that bit for now.  "Children?  Ah, I suppose you are hunting the 'kidnapped' children?"  His voice sounds innocent enough, if a hint of humor may color it.  "I can tell you where they were as of about yesterday.  And I doubt they have moved, though I can't say if they all yet live."  Idly he adds, "were I free it would be a simple matter to confirm, or even to bring the children to you."


----------



## Rhaella (Feb 4, 2011)

[Oh gods, he just pissed the dark elf off. Fragile drow pride, lol. XD]

"Don't insult me, devil," Laelirin says coldly. "I know full well you could bring us the children if you were free and don't appreciate your blatant attempts at manipulation." He hesitates a moment, calming down. "You know where they were yesterday, but not necessarily today," he observes, glancing towards the goblin corpses. "I wonder why that might be."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2011)

Hearing that Laelirin seems to be actually insulted, Cissinei decides its best to keep herself out of this portion of the debate, choosing to to drink some from her canteen. She considers sending word to Rebbecca and the others about what's going on down here but thinks the better of it.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2011)

Lyn was starting to want to blast the drow. It was a shame, they have started so well! But now Lyn would have loved to summon a invisible hand to slap the wizard. "Lae~, watch where you're stepping, you could be in mid air with no one else to catch you". Bluff check secret meaning 1d20+18 → [5,18] = (23)  _"Back the fuck down, buddy. You're going to get us killed. If things go wrong, you'll be on your own"_

"I'll see if the musician is interested on a private performance" 

As I understand Adarys was on his way out, Lyn will do the same and motion Dee and  Kara for the crack. Once outside he'll look for Rebecca (and Sebastian if he's close by).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 4, 2011)

The devil shrugs, "I've never claimed omniscience, if you wish to trade for knowledge that I possess then I will happily do so.  Much like I will barter with wealth, magic, and abilities that I can personally ensure."

"But if you look to broker in absolute knowledge then you will need to look elsewhere.  It is my experience that in terms of knowledge absolutes rarely exist."  Tsking his tonuge he continues, "in this case I do not think the children have been moved, and while I doubt they are all still alive I doubt they have all been killed either.  But I do not know, if something you, or some other adventurers, have done has encouraged the powers involved to relocate that is beyond my knowledge."

"That is more honest than you will find from most anyone, my kind or mortal.  And in my case I am prohibited from entering into a contract that I do not think I can follow through with."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2011)

The devil sights, "first visitors in years that would be willing to deal and yet we get no where.  Still better than the 'elf.'"

He drops his hands to his sides clearly annoyed that he has to even bring up this subject, "I can offer you one final deal.  My lords have an interest in seeing the force you are up against defeated.  If you will agree to kill the force behind this, without bartering or bargaining, I will tell you what I know about him and the magics he has wrought."

"That includes what I know about the children, and what they are being used for."

((Let's move on to the meat of this adventure  ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Rebecca, out of sight near the room entrance, had had quite enough.  Strat fell silent, and the bard shouldered it in a Strap.  Time for a sing-along.

_"One...two...three...four..."  _

Then she began to sing.  The song itself was hard to describe, a haunting tune--not quite made of real words.  Those who were near the Gray Render she sung to sleep much earlier in the campaign might recognize it quickly enough to plug their ears.

It was the sort of heart-meltingly beautiful aria that just filled you with a nigh unbearable rush of joy, and sadness, something that demanded nothing less than rapt attention.

Technical Stuff: 

================================================
Rebecca is using the Focused Performance feat, allowing her to use two uses of bardic music to amplify the effect of her Fascinate ability with Riveting Performance.

Riveting Performance causes everything within hearing to be targeted by the Fascinate effect, provided she can pass a DC (15 + Perform Ranks Required) skill check.  That's DC 18 since Fascinate only requires 3 ranks in the associated Perform skill.

12 Skill Ranks, +3 for skill focus, +5 CHA.
Skill Check for Riveting Performance:  1d20+19
8+19 = 27

================================================

Skill Check/Will Save DC for Fascinate:  1d20+19
13+19 = 32.  Make the save if you want to act. 

Fascinated Creatures

Supernaturally entranced, take no action
-4 to skill checks made as reactions such as listen, spot
Potential threats allow new saving throw
Obvious threats end the effect
Ally may shake someone free of spell as standard action

She would then enter the room, and use Suggestion on the Harvester Devil (Save DC 19, doesn't break Fascinate).     "Why don't you sing of where the children are?  I might linger a few hours longer..."  

There was no treachery in her words.  The bard knew what people had said about her voice.  Even the dead liked to listen.  Perhaps it would be an equitable trade.  She hadn't much sympathy for the devil, but she'd give him an unforgettable performance all the same.

Strat was silent, or at least gave the impression of being silent; it didn't have a metaphorical or literal dog in this fight.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Saves_ 




Rebecca's save vs. 'Refuge of the Damned' (required to make hostile actions vs. the Devil, not sure if the fascinate counts but the suggestion surely would.)
1d20+7
19+7 = 26 (Success)

Devil's save vs. Fascinate effect:
1d20+23
10+23 = 33 (Success)

Devil's save vs. Suggestion:
1d20+23
6+23 = 29 (Success)




"Ah, the musician makes her appearance,"  the devil smiles politely and offers a slight bow as Rebecca enters.  "Sing about the children?  That's exactly what I'm offering, good to hear someone sensible."  He reaches into the folds of his robes and produces a sheaf of papers, "all I need in return is a signature."

"In blood of course," he smiles apologetically, "the binding nature of the contract requires it."  He offers the papers forward to Rebecca and anyone else interested.  "I'm afraid I'll have to ask anyone who doesn't sign to leave, my nature prohibits giving away something of value for free."

Anyone that inspects the documents will find that they're written in complicated legalese but outline the agreement more or less as the Devil did:
- The signers agree to kill the force behind the missing children and the "strange goblins" (it seems to identify this as a single being though it doesn't go into details as to the nature of that being).

In return:
- The devil will reveal the nature of the force behind the incidents and what he knows about the force.
- The devil will provide knowledge of the method of the power behind the source.
- The devil will give all information he knows about the children including where they were yesterday and what they are being used for.
- The devil will answer *dice clatter* 4 questions related to this incident to the best of his ability.  These questions must be posed within the next hour.​
The contract terminates when both parties complete their ends of the agreement.

((Does the 'riveting performance' have friendly fire?  Pretty sure the rest of the party is fascinated now if it does))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2011)

"Elf? What elf-...gaja-ja-ma-wow........" Lyn started babbling for a couple of seconds before he completely fell silent. He's fascinated. 

He never actually realized how beautiful Rebecca's voice was. She was quite the singer... Yeah... this was lovely.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2011)

"Four questions then...we should probably get together and formulate these into a good order," Cissinei said as she looked over the documents. She eyed the others in the group with her with a slight smirk. "We have an hour to come up with something and...well we have the children to get to as fast as we can," she said, her tone taking a somewhat worried turn.

With her arms folded Dee sighed and tapped her foot on the ground. "We need to get Sebastian in on this, he would know the kind of questions to ask to lead to the best chance of finding them," she said.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 8, 2011)

((Im under the impression that EVERYONE is enthralled by Rebecca's song. ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2011)

((Yes but as EM stated--we've wasted a lot of time already, you can just assume that Cissinei and Dee plugged their ears))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 8, 2011)

((I'm willing to bet that when Rebecca sees it's not having the intended affect she'll stop playing, or stop doing her magical performance at least))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 8, 2011)

((Bah, Lyn fell for it. He's in a drooling state right now. ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Rebecca, being the polite sort of girl, had stopped the Fascinate effect when the Devil began speaking.  It's quite rude to make noise when a gentlema...woma...thing is trying to speak.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 9, 2011)

The devil is, by outward appearances, male.  Whether the anatomical concept of sex applies to devils is perhaps another question; one that is probably best not to think about.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 9, 2011)

Lyn slowly got back from his trance. "Uh, wha?.. she finished?" he looked around like out of himself and was about to clap when he remembered the devil was still there. He saw Cissy and Dee looking at a paper. "What's-?" he gave a peek to the contents of the contract. 

"Well, crap. Are you-? Do you really wanna sing that?" he looked rather shocked to Cissy and Dee. Specially at Cissy. Of all people! There was some disillusion inside him. He twisted his mouth and frowned a little, just to turn around to leave the place "It's up to you Cissy. Just don't get us involve" he motioned to the outside of the chamber referring to the remaining companions. "By second hand experience I know these things do not end well" he looked one last time at Rebecca "Careful there" he left the chamber soon after that.

He walked down the tunnel back to Elena, Sebastian and Kurgan. He felt bittersweet. Somehow he realized he still cared for what was good and what was wrong. He definitely thought devils were very far out in the wrong department. He didn't believe the contract would do them any good. Yes, the best he could have done was warning them and leave. He hoped Cissy and Kara would follow him out. Who knows.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 10, 2011)

_In the chamber_
The devil shrugs slightly at Lyn's departure, "His loss I suppose."

Kara hesitates for a moment looking at the others, finally she sighs, "I've never been fond of contracts, even when they're not magically enforced."  She turns to leave and the devil coughs and tenses.  Remembering she adds, "I have no intention of preventing others from making up their own minds though."

Bluff: Mostly
1d20+31
18+31 = 49


_Back at the entrance_
While the others debate and sicuss with the Devil, Sebastian, Kurgan, and Elena await their return.


*Spoiler*: _Elena and Kurgan_ 




You hear a faint sound coming from up above, outside the mine.  Slowly it gets louder, it's difficult to make out but it sounds almost like faint singing interspersed with giggling.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2011)

> Bluff: Mostly
> 1d20+31
> 18+31 = 49



((SWEET MOTHER OF JESUS. !! ))

"Did you kill the devil?" Elena spotted Lyn and Kara on the tunnel. She looked hasty and more than a little frustrated. 

"Nah, he's still back there" he said in the most MEH tone possible. "It was too crowded to do anything and I really didn't want to take my chances without some Holy support" he went to sit against the tunnel. "He has some information on the children and Cissy, Rebecca, Laerin and Dee are looking into it" he sighed "I'd rather enjoy kill the guy, we could always-"

"Sshhh-" Elena raised her hand to silence Lyn. "I hear... singing. From up there"

"Great, singing goblins" he got up again dusting off his robe. "I'll take care of them"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 10, 2011)

((Yeah, she's rather specialized but one day she'll have fun with the true power of bluff in a town  ))

Kurgan looks up as well, "sounds like.  Don't suppose they'd be polite enough to wait while we climb up.  A fight would liven me up some."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2011)

(( And be sure Lyn will pay riches just to be present when that happens. ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 11, 2011)

Now that the Devil had outlined his terms, Rebecca's expression turned from euphoric, to cold & calculating.

She might have heard something about this sort of contract.  Stories pop up.  There was even a legend of a devil that appears at crossroads in the dead of night to make bargains.  But she had already met the Stranger at the Crossroads.  He hadn't been a devil, at least the Stranger had looked nothing like this fellow.  

Bardic Knowledge:  1d20+14
9+14 = 23

Rebecca would take a keen eye to the contract, especially parts regarding penalties and such.  "Ah.  I would like to make a slight addendum to this.  I can write it in blood if you haven't a pen.  It's a bit of an odd request, but us musicians always like to have some riders in a contract."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 11, 2011)

Rebecca knows a number of stories about mortals who have been tempted into deals with devils.  Most of them are stories told to present a moral, generally a variation of "be careful what you wish for" and they tend to share a common theme of the mortal setting up their own downfall.  Typically due to hubris.

She has heard the occasional tale where it works out the other way and the mortal pulls one over on the devil, though that's more of an exception to the genre.

In the tales she knows the role of the 'devil' is generally played by someone of more human (elven, dwarven, etc as appropriate) stock than the fellow before her.

Rebecca Int Check:
1d20+3
8+3 = 11

Looking carefully over the contract carefully it certainly mentions penalties for non-compliance but it doesn't seem clear at all to Rebecca exactly what those would be.

The devil smiles politely as she reads, "changes can always be made, what would you like to see and I'll see that the contract is revised?  Only the signature need be done in blood."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2011)

Elena will get a little back from the entrance and wait to see if the goblins come down. She's not climbing up. 

((Does Lyn has a straight and clear line of sight to give them _electric death_? Without provoking a cave in? ?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2011)

At this point Lyn does not see anything up there (neither does anyone else for that matter).  Whatever they're up to they don't seem interested in the mine shaft (yet).

*dice clatter*

*dice clatter*

*dice clatter*

The faint singing is punctuated by the loud, annoyed, whinny of a horse.  After a few moments the horse quiets.  The singing starts getting louder, either they're approaching the entrance or their numbers are growing.

At this point everyone at the entrance can hear them, though they still can't see anything from inside the mine.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2011)

"Well, that's not good" Elena said hearing the horse and raising an eyebrow. "Do you think they are getting turned into that?"

"there's only one way to figure it out" Lyn takes out Maggie from his pocket. "Just take a peek Maggie, don't let them see you"

Maggie squealed in agreement.

((I'm guessing the rope is still into place, so I'll be sending Maggie to climb it. Rats can always take 10 to climb even if rushed.  Total Climb 22))

Maggie will take a look from the border of the shaft and report back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 12, 2011)

((Hmm, now there's a thought, is the "disease" contagious to horses? ))

...

...

((For that matter, what about rats?  ))

Maggie scampers up the rope.  When she reaches the top she can see a group of 6 goblins grinning and singing their nonsense.  1 of them is watching the mine but either doesn't see Maggie or doesn't pay any attention to her.

The other 5 are working with the animals that remain -- only the war trained horses.  The cart and the lesser trained animals are no where to be found.  The war horses (Kara's, Elena's?  Any others?) give mild protests whenever the goblins approach.  The goblins seem to be trying to convince the animals to leave but aren't having luck yet.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2011)

((  no one touches Elena's horses and live! If I had a Black Pegasus companion he would have rape-stomped them  ))

Maggie scurries back down and tells Lyn about the goblins outside and the other animals. 

"They trying to make us loose the horses..." Lyn tells the others. "one of them is watching the entrance... I could say they know we are inside and maybe we are trying to lure us out"

Elena frowns and sighs "What do you say? Seems like our little visitors really want a beating... and they just got me in the right mood for that" she motioned towards the entrance of the cave "You coming?"

At least she could go and slay something in the meantime.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2011)

"I'll follow you,"  Kurgan grunts his agreement.  "Armor might slow me up a bit, just save a bit of the fun for me."

Kara glances between the surface above them and the entrance to the chamber hesitantly, "I'd like to wait for the others to get out, you two will be okay right?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 13, 2011)

Back at the place:  

Rebecca nodded.  "Ah yes.  Anyhow, the rider is a fairly standard one, first used by the Brothers Von Halen."  She smiled.  "Not that I don't trust you but..."

_
-The party shall be provided with a large, mixed bowl of wholesome, edible chocolate candies.  Said candies shall have a hard shell, and each individual, unwrapped candy shall be of a different color

-In the event that even -one- candy is brown, the party's individual & collective obligations pursuant to the fulfillment of the contract shall be held null & void at the party's option._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 13, 2011)

_In the chamber_
The devil smiles and claps his hand, "easily enough to arrange for you."  As he speaks the words on the contract shimmer slightly and rearrange to include the clauses as described by Rebecca.

"Then there's just a matter of the signature and I will provide my end of the bargain."  He presents the contract to Rebecca, and any others that are wanting to sign.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2011)

"Not sure I just want to sign something like this yet," said Dee. "Perhaps the bard would know what better to do in this situation." 

Cissinei stared down at her feet as if upset by something. 

((I just started a new job so posts from me might be slow going))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2011)

((No worries, take your time, I'll keep myself amused here  ))

_Chamber_
The devil nods, "of course, consider all you want.  _I_ have nothing but time on my hands."



_Entrance_
While the others consider their options the rope falls from the entrance into the mine with a muffled thump.  Two goblins approach the entrance and begin working with the rubble atop the mine.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 20, 2011)

Rebecca took another look at the contract.

"Hrrmm..."  There were motives, and then there were motives.  She would study the nuances of the contract's language around the stipulations the devil made, trying to ascertain the possible motivations behind particular clauses.  Pacts were, after all, made for a reason.  Rebecca looked over to Cissinei:  "Hey, you know anything about contracts?"

Sense Motive:  1d20+10
13+10 = 23


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2011)

((I was sure I had posted... ))

Elena stares at the rope falling. "Uh-oh"

"That's it" Lyn gets closer to the entrance and looks up. "I'll give them something to remember" He tries to discern if the shaft is wide enough for him to fly out in young dragon form and in other case, send a fireball up there and blast anyone in the entrance without provoking a cave in.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2011)

@Space Cowboy:
As best Rebecca can tell, the Devil's motives seem to be a desperate desire to make some deal, any deal.  He clearly has his own interests at heart, but seems to be negotiating fairly.

As to the contract itself, it seems clearly motivated to confuse the reader, the language is complex and entire sections seem not to apply to anything.  It would take hours or days to sort all of it out.  And without someone familiar with such contracts it might be an impossible task.


@Soulnova:
If Lyn wants to use polymorph to fly up he'll need to choose a form that has at least 'good' maneuverability, the shaft's vertical and there's not much room to turn around.

Lyn doesn't think a fireball will cause a cavein, if he acts quickly he should be able to get the fireball through the hole in the debris the party climbed in.  The fireball wouldn't hurt the tunnel at all in that case (what's Lyn's Knowledge: Architecture?  )

Is that what he's going to do?


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2011)

(( No rank on architecture  ))

Seeing the shaft is to narrow and vertical to have the dragon from, he sends a fireball towards them. "EAT FIRE STUPID GOBLINS!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 20, 2011)

_Entrance_

The fireball streaks up through the opening and flashes brightly outside the mine.  From the vantage inside the mine the party can't tell exactly how effective it was, but they no longer see goblins moving to close off the entrance, at the very least they've backed off.

After a few moments Kara speaks up, "does anyone else smell smoke?"  Glancing back up the tunnel the party finds that the view of the sky is obscured with smoke, small glowing sparks float gently down from the apparently burning debris.

It also seems to be warming up at the entrance, though this might just be the party's overactive imagination.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2011)

Elena looks back at Lyn. "You don't think..."

"-maybe that was a little overkill" Lyn will looks up and sends Maggie to climb up to check things out again. "Please, tell me the entrance is not burning.... tell me the goblins are toast" he crossed his fingers as the rat climbed up once again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 21, 2011)

Maggie scrambles up the mine shaft, near the top thick black smoke pours through the tiny openings in the debris.  Her instinct is to flee from the smoke however compelled by her master she summons her courage and pushes through.

Outside is clearer air.  The bits of wood covering most of the mine entrance are indeed on fire however it's more a slow smoldering than a fast burning flame.

Near the entrance to the mine are the charred bodies of three of the goblins.  Two more lay dead near the horses, apparently between the fireball and the goblin's antics the horses took care of business there.  The sixth goblin is no where to be found.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2011)

Maggie goes back to Lyn to report what she saw. "The coast is clear... for the moment. Whatever they are doing, they should do it quick" Lyn said to Kara and Elena referring to the others with the Devil. "I'll take the rope up there and wait up for the rest."

Lyn will transform into a small pixie (fly 60 ft. good ) and get the rope again to the entrance of the mine. "Don't say anything" he warns anyone who might joke about his little cute wings and funny voice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2011)

Kara bites back a smile at the transformation but says nothing, the party had their own share of problems at the moment without adding to them.

Lyn flies up the shaft carrying the end of the rope, like Maggie he hesitates a moment approaching the smoke.  Forcing down a fit of coughing he quickly zips through the swirling smoke.

Once on the surface he sees the same scene as Maggie.  The war horses are a touch distraught but don't seem injured.

Lyn hovers above the shaft taking care to keep the rope from the fire.  Is he going to try to secure it while the rubble is ablaze, or does he have a plan for dealing with the fire?


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2011)

Elena gives Kara a big smile and covers her mouth. 

Lyn will makes sure the rope wont be burnt and uses his wand of Ray of frost to put out the smoldering debris. "that should do the trick" Once that's taking care of, the secures the rope so the others can get out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2011)

((How long to drag out the filler?  To be evil or...?  ))

Lyn sprays down the rubble with a fine layer of frost.  After a few moments the majority of the smoldering has died down.  He knows enough about fire to understand there's a fair chance there are still live embers buried in the rubble but for now it seems safe enough to secure the rope.

Smoke continues to filter up from the rubble but the shaft itself seems to be clearing out.

Lyn secures the rope and gives his signal to the others that the path is clear.

Who's headed up and in what order?

((I'll be nice for now, pizza's on the PCs  ))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 22, 2011)

(( Not pizza!!  I just got a coupon for Papa Johns and their DELICIOUS butter and garlic sauce... NO, DONT TEMPT MEE!!! *she's on a diet*))

Elena goes first.
climb checks
1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)
1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)
1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)
1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 22, 2011)

Kurgan will follow Elena ((no need for rolls while the rope's there)).  Kara nods at Elena, "I'm going to get the others, they need to wrap up their discussion I think."  She heads back towards the chamber.

A few moments later she ducks in, "we had some excitement outside.  Probably about time for us to take our leave.  Others are cleaning up now but whatever you're going to do here you should probably do it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 26, 2011)

Elena easily scales the rope to arrive with Lyn.  A few moments later Kurgan loudly clambers up the rope muttering rude things about human's mines under his breath.

Shortly after his surfacing the bodies of the goblins shift and rise to their feet as if pulled by some unknown force.  Still grinning widely (though likely hard to tell in the case of the charred corpses) they start singing and approaching the group at the entrance to the mine.

The horses for their part are spooked by the unnatural feel to the goblin's animation and are keeping their distance from them.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2011)

"Oh bugger"  Lyn will fly up, and send magic missiles to them.

Elena readies her sword and waits for the first goblin to attack. 

((will post init and attacks later))


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2011)

Elena will move against the goblins and stay close to Kurgan. She will use full attacks afterwards unless she needs to move.

INIT 1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26)

Round 1
Attacks
1d20+18 → [6,18] = (24)
DMG
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,3,2] = (16)


Round 2
Attacks
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [10,18] = (28)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [14,13] = (27)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [4,8] = (12)

DMG
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,6,6] = (28)
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,3,1] = (18)
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,4,3] = (21)


Round 3
Attacks
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [8,18] = (26)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [6,13] = (19)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [2,8] = (10)

DMG
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,3,2] = (16)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,1,4] = (18)
1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,4,3] = (24)

Round 4
Attacks
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [11,18] = (29)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [7,13] = (20)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)

DMG
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,2,4] = (17)
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,5,6] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,3,5] = (20)

Round 5
Attacks
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [2,18] = (20)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [12,13] = (25)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28)

DMG
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,4,2] = (20)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,4,6] = (28)
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,6,2] = (20)




LYN

INIT 1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)


Lyn will stay on Pixie form, staying out of range from the goblins and shoot magic missiles at them if necessary. He thinks Elena and Kurgan can deal with most of them.



5d4+5 → [2,3,2,3,2,5] = (17)
5d4+5 → [1,4,4,4,4,5] = (22)
5d4+5 → [1,3,1,1,4,5] = (15)
5d4+5 → [4,1,1,2,3,5] = (16)
5d4+5 → [2,1,1,2,4,5] = (15)

Last magic missiles of the


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Back while all this excitement was going on, Rebecca reviewed the contract.  She would seek one more alteration, requiring that the chocolates be delivered to the signer's party no less than an hour after the contract is signed.

With that much done, she would sign, pricking her thumb on a dagger

Outside, Sebastian wondered what all the ruckus was and why it was taking the dratted bard forever to do whatever it was.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2011)

((Hmm, two big things at once, wonder if this will fit into one post.))

_Outside the mine_
The animated goblins engage those on the surface (breaking it up into rounds to make it clearer which MMs Lyn uses).

Round 1:
Elena, Kurgan, and the goblins advance on one another.  Perhaps oddly the goblins seem to be focusing more on Elena than Kurgan, with four of the five engaging her.  Whether this is some sort of fear of Kurgan, appreciation of the threat of Elena, random chance, or some other possibly nefarious reason is not clear.

Elena catches one of the targets solidly in the shoulder.  Her sword cuts deeply, nearly dividing the goblin in two, however some sort of magic seems to be holding the body together despite the grievous wound.  The goblin itself seems to not even notice the damage.

After a moment of shock Lyn fires off his first volley of magical arrows, each streak of light leaving a scorch mark in the grievously wounded goblin, however beyond this there seems to be little effect on the goblin.

The four goblins attacking Elena prod at her with spears, she manages to avoid three of them but one finds a hole in her armor and leaves a small wound (*[-6hp]*).

Kurgan engages the goblin paired off with him, though his heavy swing misses wildly, the ground shaking from the impact.  The goblin's return blow searches in vain for an opening in his heavy armor.

Round 2:
Elena continues her assault on the horribly wounded goblin connecting twice more, one blow sunders the goblin's shield and the arm behind it and the second nearly takes the head off at the neck.  The goblin continues it's assault though.  And perhaps more disturbingly continues singing despite the damage to the throat.

Lyn fires again, hoping the damaging being done is weakening more than seems apparent.  Five more streaks of light leave new scorch marks on the goblin yet it continues attacking Elena.

The goblins again stab at her, and again while she can avoid most of the spears one slips through a joint in her armor and draws blood (*[-8hp]*).

Kurgan manages a heavy hit to the goblin, the force of the blow knocking the creature back forcing the return attack to hit empty air.  Much like the goblin Elena is fighting despite the large section of missing chest this goblin seems unaffected and unaware it was even injured.

Round 3:
Elena connects two more times, severing the other arm and slicing open the torso of the goblin.  Even lacking arms the goblin continues it's attacks, albeit ineffectually.  Lyn changes his target to the goblin wounded by Kurgan leaving a set of burn marks on this less injured goblin.

The goblins attack Elena again, however having to deal with only three spears she manages to evade them all without injury.

Kurgan hits solidly, splitting the head of the goblin in two.  Against all logic the goblin continues attacking - and continues singing, though the spear glances harmlessly off Kurgan's armor.

Round 4:
Before Elena can launch her attack, all five goblins fall silently back to the ground.  Whatever force was animating them apparently spent (or at least directed elsewhere).

After the short battle Kurgan kicks the body of the goblin he was fighting with the toe of his boot.  "I hope we find whatever's behind this soon, that blasted song's stuck in me head now.  Need to introduce me boot to the arse of whoever wrote it."

_The Chamber_
Meanwhile in the chamber the Devil makes the indicated change then takes the signed document.  It vanishes into the folds of his robes and he pulls out a moderate sized sack.  He bends over and begins searching through it while addressing Rebecca.  "A pleasure doing business with you madam.  Good to see someone with the sense to know a good deal when she sees one."

"On to my end of the bargain then.  The creature you seek is a demon, a servant of the demon lord Fraz-Urb'luu.  This creature is an odd demon, 'unique,'" he says this last word with a twist of distaste.  "There are many unique things in the Abyss, chaotic and hard to categorize.  Regardless it seems that this demon's magic runs in the ways of music unlike most of its kind."

He pauses a moment to lean deeper into the bag then pulls out a small pot.  A moment later he produces a brush and a sheet of parchment from the bag.  "Ah, there we are."  Dipping the brush into the pot he begins to paint as he speaks.  "Where was I?  Ah, music, yes.  Humans are familiar with bards, yes?  Their knowledge of songs that contain magical powers?  Apparently this demon does something similar.  It is, shall we say, oddly powerful though.  Infectious?  Music that brings with it a magical curse."

His painting is somewhat crude, but shortly the image of a bowl starts to take form while he continues his comments.  "Oddly powerful, so much so that I dug somewhat deeper with these two than I might have otherwise," he pauses to point the brush at the bodies of the goblins.  "It was hidden deeply but there were clear signs of Fraz-Urb'luu's power at work.  With some convincing I was able to get some answers from the goblins before they perished."

"Whatever demon is present in this world is bringing human children to the goblin's lair.  One or two at a time from villages and cities all around the area.  As of yesterday there were four alive and based on what they could tell me it sounds like one is being sacrificed to Fraz-Urb'luu each day.  How many may have been kidnapped since then I cannot tell you."

"I can only speculate here, these goblins didn't know, however children have many magical applications for those with the knowledge and desire to use them.  Likely they are being used to empower the demon's natural abilities."  He pauses again to look at his painting, apparently satisfied he reaches into the and magically produces the depicted bowl.  He starts painting again and considers his essay.

"It seems unlikely that the demon would relocate soon.  There is a certain amount of energy invested in this area, some magical focus for the ceremony.  In the next few days he will likely be continuing to reinforce himself in the area."  He pauses and places a finger on his lips in thought, "what else?  Ah, the goblins.  They are cursed, though perhaps a magical sort of disease might be more appropriate.  When these two arrived their minds had already been worn away by it, I assume that this is part of the progress of the affliction."

"Regardless, the magic leaves a 'mark' on the goblins, that even after their death they can be controlled directly.  It is a strange magic.  I've not seen the like of it before."  He shrugs and pauses to consider his painting before continuing, "regardless from what I can tell the magic animating them is crude but powerful, it does not seem to care about the state of the body.  Normal attacks have little impact."

"Though there is a plus side, the magic channeled through them burns itself out rapidly, after a few moments the body can no longer support the power."

Seemingly satisfied with his new painting he again reaches into the canvas and pulls out four spheres one at a time.  Each is roughly the size of a fist and are brightly colored, one red, one green, one blue, and one yellow.  He sets them carefully into the bowl and presents it to Rebecca, "your chocolates, as requested."

"Now I believe that I am obligated to four questions if you have anything you would like me to clear up before you get to your business of killing this demon and severing Fraz-Urb'luu's link to this plane."

The bowl presented, while initially appearing crude, is gold and tastefully decorated and would likely be worth a fair amount (7290 gold if Rebecca has appraise, left here so the DM doesn't forget what he randomly rolled).  The candies are solid spheres of colored chocolate each roughly the size of a fist and the four of them fill the bowl nicely.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2011)

Elena calls down. "Hey! We are fine. These guys came back to dance and sing as soon as we got out... are the others coming already?"

Lyn turns back into his normal form. "They still give me the creeps"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Rebecca nodded.  "Seems like the promoter's got his act together" she said, to no obvious person in particular.  Strat gave off an air of approval. "He wouldn't have liked what happens if brown chocolates were found."  The bard took a deep bow.  "I suppose, I should call for some other band members.  Except for the ones that like to pound staccato rhythms on horned skulls."

She would call for the others "excepting any god-botherers who like to think with their maces" and mention the terms.  "We get information--and only have to kill a demon or two.  Plus..." she would proffer the bowl to anyone who came in "...chocolate.  Four questions.  Don't waste any of them."

Outside, Sebastian fumed in silence.  You could practically see steam coming out of his ears.  "Light blast it" he muttered.  "Who does she think she is?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 2, 2011)

_Outside the mine_
Kurgan grumbles, "I'll stay up here and make sure that the exit stays clear for now.  Why don't the two of you see if you can't get the others to hurry along?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 2, 2011)

Elena was still up and could barely hear what Rebecca was saying. "What did she say?? Did they kill a demon with chocolate!?" she called down confused. ((  I liked that game ))

"I don't think she meant that" Lyn said scratching his head.

Elena shook her head. "Kara, I think you should see what they want. Kurgan, Lyn and I will be keeping guard up here in case the goblins are back"


Elena will make the horses are fine and take them closer to the entrance of the tunnels where she can make guard and look around without problems.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 11, 2011)

((/bump))

The party considers questions for a time, then with nothing coming to mind opts to leave the mine.  The tracks from the wagon seem to head towards the closer, horizontal entrance to the mine.

The journey itself takes about two hours.  During the trip Kurgan hums to himself periodically, generally interrupting himself to mutter curses about the "annoying @#$@ing song."

Beyond that the journey is uneventful.  Unlike the previous two this entrance is horizontal.  The edges of the entrance are somewhat smoother (though Kurgan is quick to point out it's still crude human attempts at underground construction) and the tunnel seems to lead straight into the side of the hill rather than the jagged and irregular tunnels they saw in the previous mines.

"They cut an adit into this mine."  Kara explained looking at the entrance.  "Either it was more prosperous than the others, or they had problems with drainage."

The entrance to the mine is dark and shows no features within their 60' darkvision range.  The snow outside of the mine clearly shows inumerous (goblin) tracks coming and going from the entrance.  The tracks overlap too much to get an accurate count.

The tunnel itself is tall enough to enter comfortably (obviously designed by humans for humans) and about 10' wide (so two melee types can comfortably stand next to each other).

Can I get a marching order please?  Also if you're going to search for traps bare in mind this will dramatically slow your movement rate.

**


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2011)

Elena will move first in front. "if someone is going to scout, this would be a good time" she suggest to the party. If no one decides to go in, she will move ahead then.

Lyn will enter in the third place, about 30ft behind Elena or after Kurgan.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 11, 2011)

Rebecca hastily shared the information with the others:  "Chocolate Elena?  Shame I couldn't think of anything to ask the devil, but he volunteered enough information.  Plus it might be useful to have four questions later on down the road."

Sebastian eyed her warily:  "You sold your soul...for chocolate?"

The bard shook her head:  "No you silly man.  The devil still owes me four questions.  He's not upholding the pact if he doesn't.  All we have to do is kill a demon named Fraz-Urb'luu.  He's the one behind the Goblins, and has a lair nearby.  Likes to use music to do nasty things with corpses, and sacrifices a child a day for ritualistic purposes."

"Ah" Sebastian appeared uneasy "I'm not so enthused about deals with devils."  Still if a demon was like that, it was a clear & present danger.  "But still...I like children" the Cleric announced to no one in particular.  "And it seems to me, that this creature is practicing Necromancy in spirit if not in fact.  Let us find this Fraz-the-oddly-pronounced, and execute the Rite of Ending on him and his brood."

"Rite of Ending?" Rebecca gave him an odd look.  

"Eh..." Sebastian laughed a little.  "That's church speak for kill-them-very-dead.  Generally it means someone walks into a dark alley and they get jumped by a vicious gang of Paladins."  He looked around.  "But Elena, Dee, and who we have here are far better than any five Paladins in my view.  No disrespect meant to Barnabeth or Madeleine of course."

Sebastian is middle-back in the marching order.  Rebecca will pick a flank


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 14, 2011)

This is what I have for a marching order, please correct me if anything seems off:

Front/scouting:
Dee / Adarys

Some distance (10'?) behind:
Kurgan / Elena

30' behind:
Lyn / Cissinei
Laelirin/Rebecca
Sebastian/Kara
Saxton (Rear guard)

If I'm seeing something wrong speak now or forever hold your peace 

Dee and Adarys take the lead searching for traps and slowly make their way into the opening in the side of the hill.  Shortly after they duck inside the "open" sounds of the outdoors fade away and are replaced by soft echoing singing coming from somewhere farther down the shaft.  It's impossible to tell at this distance but a safe guess is dozens of squeaky goblin voices are joined in song.

The rest of the party falls in order behind them.  The party progresses painfully slow down the tunnel however some comfort can be had by the fact that the mine becomes warmer the deeper in they go.

After a few minutes of travel Dee and Adarys spot something at the edge of their darkvision (60' away).  Various wooden debris have been piled in what appears to be a makeshift sort of cover.

Dee spots some slight movement behind the cover, she can see at least three goblins attempting to stay hidden.  Adarys, more accustomed to darkvision (and having ranks in spot) easily counts six goblins-in-hiding.

Surprise round, Dee and Adarys can act, as can any goblins that are aware that Dee and Adarys are there.  Initiative and actions?  (I'll roll for Adarys assuming Rhea doesn't magically appear).

If you want to roll your 5 rounds afterward, that's fine too.  Others can go ahead with their 5 rounds, should be obvious that something's up once combat starts.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2011)

If anything comes up, she will signal Kurgan to charge any goblins and flank them with his help.

Init roll 1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26)

Round 1
Move into range
Attack 1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21)
Dmg 1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,2,4] = (19)



Round 2
full attack
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [12,18] = (30)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [20,13] = (33) CRIT
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)

DMG
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,1,4] = (20)
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,1,5] = (17)
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,1,6] = (21)



Round 3 
full attack
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [2,18] = (20)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [4,13] = (17)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13)

DMG
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,3,2] = (16)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,4,5] = (22)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,5,2] = (23)



Round 4
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [5,18] = (23)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [11,13] = (24)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25) Crit

DMG
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,5,6] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,2,1] = (21)
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,1,3] = (16)



Round 5
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [7,18] = (25)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [19,13] = (32) Crit
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)

DMG
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,6,6] = (27)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,2,5] = (25)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,2,3] = (23)



CRIT THREATS
1d20+13 → [11,13] = (24)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,1,4] = (21)

1d20+8 → [7,8] = (15)
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,2,1] = (14)


1d20+13 → [9,13] = (22)
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,6,4] = (22)




::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Lyn
Init roll 1d20+7 → [6,7] = (13)


Lyn will stay back and assist with magic only if it seems necessary. He wants to save as many spells possible. He's out of magic missiles so he will go for the next best thing he has without getting to Fireballs.

Scorching Ray
Touch attacks
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)

DMG
5d6 → [1,5,2,3,2] = (13)
5d6 → [1,5,6,6,6] = (24)
5d6 → [4,1,5,6,5] = (21)


Scorching Ray
Touch attacks
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)
1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)

DMG
5d6 → [3,3,5,1,3] = (15)
5d6 → [3,4,2,1,3] = (13)
5d6 → [2,3,6,5,2] = (18)


Scorching Ray
Touch attacks
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)

DMG
5d6 → [4,4,4,5,4] = (21)
5d6 → [5,5,5,1,5] = (21)
5d6 → [6,5,5,4,1] = (21)


Scorching Ray
Touch attacks
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)

DMG
5d6 → [6,4,4,4,5] = (23)
5d6 → [5,6,1,5,4] = (21)
5d6 → [4,5,1,1,5] = (16)


Scorching Ray
Touch attacks
1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)
1d20+9 → [1,9] = (10)
1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)

DMG
5d6 → [1,5,5,1,2] = (14)
5d6 → [2,6,5,2,1] = (16)
5d6 → [1,4,3,2,5] = (15)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2011)

...  Okay.  Posting the surprise round now.  I'll post the combat later today.  If you're going to fight post your rolls 

Surprise Round:
The first three goblins pop up behind their makeshift cover to fire their bows at the scouts, the arrows directed at Adarys fly wide (and oddly don't hit any of the random party members behind him, stupid archery rules!) but Dee the arrow fired at Dee draws a line of blood across her arm (*-6HP*).

Adarys falls back closer to the rest of the party and lets them know there are (at least) 6 archers behind a barricade up ahead.

Dee being the only target left in sight is targeted by the other 3 archers, two of them scoring minor wounds as well (*-5HP*, *-3HP*).

Assuming you don't want to change your actions you're fine Soul.  Anyone else that wants to participate please post rolls.


**


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2011)

Round 1:

Elena springs into action charging forward -- until the floor suddenly drops out from beneath her.  A ten-foot square section of the floor drops out and she lands roughly twenty feet below (*-6HP*).

Again lacking any other targets three of the goblins fire at Dee, fortunately she manages to evade their attacks.

Kurgan moves forward to the edge of the pit and hurls his axe but at this range the awkward attack is easily evaded by the grinning goblins.

Adarys charges forward and leaps gracefully over the pit opening.  He lands still running to engage the goblins when he is surprised by a second pit trap just past the first.  A loud crunch echos from the pit as he is roughly deposited 20' below (*-8HP*).

Lyn casts his spell directing beams of fire at the goblins.  One manages to duck behind the cover and avoid the ray however two others fall to the ground burning.

Kara curses under her breath realizing she apparently forgot to pick up arrows in town and draws a slender wand from her sleeve, with a muttered word two streaks of light (magic missiles) strike a goblin in the chest, he falls to the ground behind the barricade.

End round 1.


ASCII Map since I don't have access to any image hosts from work:


*Spoiler*: __ 




```
<-10'->
|*******| ^
|       | |
|       | |
|       | |
|       | |
|       | | 30'
|       | |
|       | |
|       | |
|       | |
|       | |
|       | v
|XXXXXXX| ^
|XXXXXXX| | 10' 
|XXXXXXX| |
|XXXXXXX| v
|       | ^ 5'
|       | v
|XXXXXXX| ^
|XXXXXXX| | 10'
|XXXXXXX| |
|XXXXXXX| v
|Ku     |
|     Ka|
|    Dee|
|Lyn    |

(Ku = Kurgan, Ka = Kara)
(X = Open space to a 60' pit, Elena in the lower, Adarys in the upper)
(* = Goblin makeshift barricade + cover)
```


----------



## soulnova (Mar 17, 2011)

"OhCRAP-!" is the only thing Elena manages to say before disappearing below. A muffled "fuck!" can be heard in the pit.

Lyn facepalms. He will join the fight with the scorching rays then. "Don't get close, kill them from afar" he warns the rest to avoid any more 'losses'.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Sebastian entered the tunnel some time behind the others

HP: 94
AC: 24
Initiative: 1d20+4;  16+4 = 20

*Spoiler*: __ 




- Saves -
Fort: +15
Ref: +7 
Will: +16 


- Battle -
Bab: +6/+1
Melee Attack: +8/+3
Ranged Attack: +6/1
Grapple Check: +8
Melee Damage: 1d8 + 2
Ranged Damage: 1d8
Grapple Damage: 1d3+2




Round 1:  The Cleric enters at nearly a run, stuttering to a stop besides Lyn.  "Everyone alright?!"


*Spoiler*: __ 




He lifts a hand towards the Goblins and utters something in Celestial.  A searing beam of light would streak towards one of them.

Spell:  Searing light
Ranged Touch Attack: 1d20+11
20+11 = 31.  CRITICAL

Confirm:  1d20+11
13+11 = 24

Damage: 

If the Goblins are subject to the weaknesses of the classic undead, multiply all of this x2.

Base Damage
5d8+0
7,4,4,5,6+0 = 26

If confirmed add: 5d8+0
3,1,6,6,6+0 = 22




Round 2: Sebastian draws his hand back, and a golden-green war-hammer appears in it.  Yelling something, the Cleric hurls it forwards, sending it streaking over the pits towards the goblins and their barricades.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Spiritual Weapon:  Cleric Level 2
Duration: 10 rounds
Range: 200 ft

The weapon gets 1 attack the first round, and additional attacks in subsequent rounds if the character's base attack bonus allows.
Sebastian gets a primary attack roll at +11, and a secondary roll at +6.  Take the rolls in order as combat progresses

Attack Rolls -- Primary Attack
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)
1d20+11 → [4,11] = (15)
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+11 → [13,11] = (24)
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+11 → [15,11] = (26)
1d20+11 → [1,11] = (12)
1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25)

Attack Rolls -- Secondary Attack

1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)
1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)
1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)
1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)
1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)
1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)

Damage Rolls -- More can be made if necessary
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8+3 → [7,3] = (10)
1d8+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d8+3 → [7,3] = (10)
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d8+3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d8+3 → [7,3] = (10)




Round 3:  Sebastian will direct the spiritual weapon from target to target with a move action if necessary, using it to damage the goblin barricade if no goblins are in line of sight.  Since it's a weapon of pure force, overcoming hardness is a breeze.  

He will put his shield away and draw his light, repeating crossbow, providing suppressive fire.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Light Repeating Crossbow:  1d20+6
10+6 = 16
Damage: 1d8+1
4+1 = 5




Round 4:  He'll continue to direct the spiritual weapon, and provide suppressive fire.  
*Spoiler*: __ 




Light Repeating Crossbow:  1d20+6
20+6 = 26
Damage:  1d8+1
8+1 = 9




Round 5:  Same as round 4.  Sebastian really was no good with bows.  But that spiritual weapon ought to still be bringing the hurt.
*Spoiler*: __ 





Light Repeating Crossbow:  1d20+6
6+6 = 12
Damage:  1d8+1
2+1 = 3


----------



## soulnova (Mar 17, 2011)

Elena will try to climb her way up... cursing. 

1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)

-or not. "Dammit!!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2011)

Round 2:

Elena attempts to scale the wall of the pit but is unable to get a solid grip on the wall to start her ascent (not that it matters but which side is she climbing up?)

The first goblin fires an arrow at Lyn, it manages to pierce his magical defenses and scrapes across his skin but doesn't have enough energy left to cut.

Sebastian summons holy light burning a stripe across one of the goblins, it falls screaming.  The damage doesn't seem any stronger than Sebastian would expect a normal goblin to take.

One of the remaining goblins takes aim at Kara but she gracefully dodges out of the way as Lyn steps forward to strike down the remaining two goblins with fire.

As they fall the last of the movement behind the barricade ceases, the way forward is still hampered by the two pits but there are no active threats at the moment.

A few moments after combat ends Adarys cautiously peeks out from the far pit then pulls himself out when he sees no threats.

((Now that combat's over Elena can take-10 to climb out if she so chooses))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2011)

Elena slips her first try and sighs as she realizes the battle is over. "Great... sorry guys, I couldn't help you."

She will throw her rope to up to Adarys so she can climb to the other side.

"I still get quite surprised, you know" Lyn half squats looking down the pit. "We can kill demons, devils, abominations, demi gods.... but something as basic as swarms of rats and pits are our bane. Charming." He gave a chuckle looking at Elena and Dee. Elena was not amused. Lyn crossed his arms and smiled. "Well, in any case we should get moving. Care to give me the other end of the rope because-? uff!" Elena threw the other side of rope directly on Lyn's chest taking all the air out of his lungs.

"Less talking"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2011)

Elena climbs up the far side with little problem with Adarys' help.

Lyn's got the rope on the far side of the pit, what's the plan for getting people across?  There's not really anything to tie the rope to, so someone's going to have to climb (or jump) at some point.

Adarys can climb the rough walls if needed just let me know what the plan for getting people across is.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2011)

Lyn will tie the rope to his waist and takes space to run, once he gets to the edge of the pit- Stops.

He facepalms.  

"What? Lyn?" Elena calls confused from the other side.

"why didn't I think of this sooner?" he starts casting summoning spell moving his hands quickly and touches the ground while there's a poofing sound. (("Kuchiyose no Justu!!")) A djinn appears before them. Lyn gives thumbs up to the party. "Hey buddy! Could you help us cross to the other side of the pit? We are in a hurry to kill some demons"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2011)

((*taps his fingers together and crosses "summon djinn" off the list of abilities Lyn will have facing the "final boss"*  Excellent...  Granted it's a trade off, this would have ate quite a lot of time dealing with through mundane means.))

The Djinn has little problem ferrying the party across the pits, they approach the makeshift barricade cautiously.  It's made of random wooden components, bits of building materials, wagons, apparently whatever the goblins could salvage.  

Almost as if on cue the bodies of the six goblins rise off the floor.  With broad grins on their (in most cases burned) faces they open their mouths and sing "rah, rah, ah, ah, ah."

To the parties (likely unfortunate) surprise, this song is quickly echoed from behind them.  A glance backwards reveals six more goblins climbing out of concealed hatches on the walls.  Their movements are smoother, and by appearances "normal" living goblins but nonetheless they add their voices to the song, "roma, roma, ma."

((Assuming the party went back to the order they were in before, that puts Adarys and Dee (followed by Kurgan and Elena) in the front and Saxon (followed by Sebastian and Kara) in the back.  There's room to shuffle around, but bare in mind that you'll be shuffling around.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2011)

((I'm guessing this part of the tunnel is also 10ft wide ))

Elena calls on Kurgan to block the passage of the goblins to the back. She will let Dee and Adarys to get back so they both can deal with the goblins two by two. 

((Can I use the previous rolls? I'm in a hurry))

Lyn waits as there's no much space and his spells will screw over the party. Instead he takes out a Wand of Bull Strength and will use it on Elena and Kurgan.  ((Round 1 and 2... two charges left )) "I can't believe this one still works"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2011)

((Yeah, previous rolls are fine for whomever wants to use them))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 19, 2011)

((Using unused rolls for everyone but Lyn that posted before.  I did reroll Initiative just for a change-up))

Round 1:
Sebastian calls upon the Pelor's divine power in the form of a glowing magical warhammer.  The weapon slams into one of the goblins as he is still trying to climb out of his hiding spot, slamming the creature into the ground and dropping it to the floor.  At the same time one of the other rear goblins takes aim at Kara's back and neatly embeds an arrow.

Meanwhile at the front of the party the six "dead" goblins scramble over the barricade and attack Adarys and Dee (Adarys, 3 hits, -18HP, Dee 2 hits, -12HP).

At the rear of the party two of the goblins move forward to engage Saxton, the deathless warrior staves off one of the attacks but takes a light wound from the other (-8HP).  The remaining rear goblins take up their bows firing at Kurgan (misses) and Lyn (hits, -5HP).

Lyn brandishes his wand enhancing Elena's strength.

Kara catches one of the spear wielding goblins with her flaming whip.  It leaves a large but non-fatal burn however the damage is too much for the creature to bear and it drops to the ground unconscious.

Elena pushes her way through the party to the rear, allowing Saxton to withdraw.  She buries her longsword into the chest of one of the goblins in melee.

Kurgan shuffles in front of the scouts and swings hard to the side, the large blade tears the small creature in half, its torso sailing over the barricade as its legs slump to the ground.


Round 2:
Sebastian fires his crossbow at one of the goblin archers.  The bolt almost misses and grazes the creatures head.  Thee wound doesn't seem too bad but the trauma from it knocks the senses from the creature and it collapses to the ground.  At the same time he directs his holy weapon to engage one of the other archers however the goblin manages to scramble out of the way.

One of the archers again takes aim at Kara and fires.  The shot appears true however the arrow clatters to the ground without injuring her.  Kara advances and attacks hoping to return the favor however her whip misses the mark.  The other archer fires at Elena however the arrow bounces off her fine armor.  Elena advances and removes the archer's head from its body.

The "dead" goblins focus their attention at Kurgan however between his heavy armor and light footwork he keeps their attacks away.  Kurgan plants his feat hoping to improve his distance and swings hard however he miscalculates his attack and the blade of the axe cuts the wall of the mine, sticking into the stone.  He curses and struggles to free the blade.

Lyn brandishes his wand at Kurgan, enhancing the dwarf's strength.

Round 3:
Sebastian his crossbow at the remaining archer just as it looses an arrow at Elena.  The crossbow bolt catches the goblin in the throat, he drops to the ground choking as he bleeds out.  The arrow however also finds a joint in Elena's, sticking out awkwardly (-6HP).

The "dead" goblins engage Kurgan just as he frees his axe, he manages to again avoid their attacks.  He swings hard with the newly-free weapon and takes both legs off a the knee of one goblin, another he catches with a solid blow however it seems unphased.

Just as the dwarf sets himself for another attack the remaining "dead" goblins (the only remaining goblins) drop suddenly to the floor showing no sign of movement, life, or unlife.

After the adrenaline dies down from combat  Elena catches herself whistling the song the goblins were singing.  Dee has the song running endlessly through her head, it's getting quite hard for her to concentrate actually.  Rebecca has bits of lyrics from the song creeping just out of "sight" in her mind like she should know them but can't quite remember.  Cissinei is repeating the chorus softly under her breath, but she doesn't seem to notice.

Two of the goblins are merely unconscious if the party wants to do anything with/to them.

Damage summery:

Adarys -18HP
Cissinei -1Wis
Dee -13HP, -2Wis
Elena -6HP, -2Wis
Kara -1HP
Kurgan -1Wis
Lyn -5HP
Rebecca -1Wis
Saxton -8HP​
Party Current HP (because I'm nice):
Elena 69/109
Dee 91/118
Saxton 64/81
Kara 66/67
Adarys 50/76
Lyn 74/79
(All others are currently at full HP)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2011)

"They got me" Elena suddenly says covering her mouth soon after with both hands. She gets a little pale.

"Somehow I'm surprised I wasn't the first one singing that stupid little tune" Lyn checks on Elena for any other crazy-magic symptoms.

"No, no" she takes a step back shaking her head "We need to keep moving. We need to kill this demon as soon as possible before this magic gets us worse. Keep your distance from me too" she warns Lyn. 

"At least let Sebastian look at your wounds" he said pointing at the new hits she got. He doesn't want to use his Healing Belt, unless its an emergency.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 21, 2011)

_
"No, no" Elena takes a step back shaking her head "We need to keep moving. We need to kill this demon as soon as possible before this magic gets us worse. Keep your distance from me too" she warns Lyn. _

Rebecca swore:  "Why the hell is that song running through my head?  Ah.  Of course.  I remember--the song, it's an enchantment!" 

Out came the Stratocaster, gleaming in whatever light there was in the tunnel.  The guitar looked disgusted, like a food snob at a fine restaurant who's just had shit dolloped onto their their plate.

The bard fumbled, reaching into her pockets for something.  "But if it's a song...that's my turf."  The bard was nearly ranting.  "I'm not going to let some two bit piece of shit demon even play that shit when I'm around.  Rebecca Ward Valentine ain't playing second fiddle to anyone!"

She unlimbered the Stratocaster.  "Song in my head...I'll give them a song...and this isn't no fiddle."

The guitar's strings began to glow with an eerie red, flickering light much like that cast by a dancing flame in a dark room.  "You have a catchy song, I admit" yelled the bard to no one in particular, and everyone.  "So I thought I'd share this tune--I give you, The Eruption!" 

Down came the pick, and the bard's fingers flew across the Stratocaster's strings with a frenzied fury.  Only a very keen eye would notice that Rebecca's playing had left the realm of what was possible with a normal guitar.  A trained ear would know immediately.

Pegs turned, and strings moved of their own accord, as the Stratocaster altered it's tuning on the fly, allowing Rebecca to hit impossible notes--and even play a sort of sick duet with herself, creating an overpowering, nigh unstoppable wall of sound that seemed to set the senses on fire.

Counter-song to kick the music running through people's heads out of their heads, for all within the area of affect (30 ft, allowing a new save for those who failed it).  Undead Immunities do not apply (See, Requiem):


*Spoiler*: __ 




Perform, Stringed:  1d20 + 5 + 12 + 2 (Aid another) +2 (Masterwork Guitar) + 3 (Crown of Charisma): 1d20+24

15+24 = 39.  That's the new save vs. that musical effect since it's sonic.  

Stratocaster -- Aid Another, perform, Stringed: 1d20 + 10 (Ranks) + 1 CHA, +2 for being a masterwork magical instrument
1d20+13
13+13 = 26

Bardic Music left 8/11:  




Sebastian tried his level best to ignore the ruckus and attend to Elena:  "You know..." he began, placing one hand on the arrow sticking out of her armor "...you really ought to be more careful.  I seem to always be laying hands on you."

He would count to three, and then rip the arrow out, quickly casting Cure Moderate Wounds on Elena.  Radiant Servants tended to be better healers.

3d8+10
6,2,7+10 = +25 HP

Other injured party members like Adarys, Dee, and Saxton would find themselves on the receiving end of a Cure Moderate Wounds.

Adarys
3d8+10
3,6,6+10 = +25 HP

Dee
3d8+10
5,6,3+10 = +24 HP

Saxton
3d8+10
7,6,5+10 = 28 HP

5/6 2nd level Cleric Spells used.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 21, 2011)

Much to the affected's relief Rebecca's energized guitar solo chases the haunting melody from their minds. When she finishes playing the party can again hear the voices of numerous goblins singing in the distance, something seems different to it though, harsher, _angrier_.

Once the playing and Sebastian's aid had finished the party continues forward.  Shortly past the barricade a wider area comes into view.  The party approaches cautiously and sees a small "chamber" of sorts.  The stonework in the "chamber" is dramatically different than what has been seen before.  Smoother, more refined, and covered in engraved murals.  The images depict goblins raiding villages, striking down humans, dwarves, and elves.

Kurgan frowns at the stonework and gruffly interjects, "too clean to be human handiwork.  And if a goblin worked this stone I'll eat me axe."

The tunnel continues to the north, the stonework in this direction seems to match the room, smooth and clean.  There are also exits on the east and west sides of the "room" running slightly north of east and south of west.  The tunnels in these directions are very rough, more like the previous two mines with uneven edges to the walls and a curving pathway.

There is also a hole in the ceiling of the "chamber" it looks much like the entrance to the previous two mines and presumably leads outside.

A faint scent of smoke comes from the eastern exit.

There are no notable changes within the party's 60' vision out any of the exits.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2011)

*((Bare with me, fresh off a 12 hour shift and not sure whats going on totally.))*

Dee ran a willowy hand up through her dark curls with an exasperated sigh. "We need to get out of these mines," she said. "I don't think humans were made to be underground for this length of time." Something made her glance to Kurgan as she spoke. 

"I'm more worried about the chanting...singing...whatever you want to call it," Cissinei surveyed the area around them still--these new eyes would take getting used to. "If these were normal Goblins it'd be almost comical that they're fighting us, but this is something totally different."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2011)

((No worries you're fine  ))

Kurgan snorts, "goblins are goblins.  I an' about to face me ancestors saying I turned tail and ran from a bunch of goblins.  Not feeling like explaining to them how I got meself dead at their hands either.  So pretty much me only choice is press on."

He hefts his axe and rests it over his shoulder.  "Only question is which way?"

That's pretty much the choice at the moment
North: The "decorated" tunnel that one might assume is the most important.
East: The direction of the faint smoke smell
West: The suspiciously nondescript exit.
South:  Back the way the party came
Up: The surely-heads-out-of-the-mine vertical shaft


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2011)

Lyn will send Maggie to quickly have a peek to the tunnel with smoke smell. 

_"Again?"_ the rat squealed smelling the air. 

"Now, now, don't give me that look Maggie. Just check what's in that side" he sends her and waits. With his telepathic link he will be able to know where to go first. If there's something dangerous, he will order Maggie to go back immediately, otherwise he will wait to give more directions.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2011)

((*makes a mental note to include dogs or something with 'scent' in his next goblin lair*))

Maggie heads down the tunnel, the smell of smoke stays fairly faint, apparently it isn't welling up like it was in the previous mine.  As she gets farther into the tunnel the smell of roasting meat is added to the smoke.  A while longer the tunnel widens into a open room of sorts.  Several cookfires burn lightly and a handful of goblins go about the task of butchering the remains of horses.

The room itself is filled with clusters of bedding for goblins, the room probably could sleep over 50 goblins.  There's an exit to the North and an exit to the South that both have the same "very rough" tunnel look that the path she just cleared did, from the entrance to the room she can't see very far into the tunnels.

None of the goblins seem to notice Maggie.  Is she going to continue scouting or report back?

Note: This "room" is about 150' from the "room" the party is at.  It's about a 30' radius roughly circular room.  There are six goblins working in it, they're armed but currently are going about their work.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2011)

EDIT:

"No demon here, Yay! . Big Place. Goblins are omnomnoming :33" Maggie thinks hard.((would that count for the empathic link? *relief for no demon, she's kinda hungry* she wouldn't turn down perfectly good horse meat xD ))

Lyn sends a mental order to Maggie to come back. "Seems like the goblins are eating there. No sign of a demon in that side. I guess we should go to the decorated tunnel then..." 


((is that ok?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2011)

((Technically Lyn only shares an _empathic_ link with Maggie, not a telepathic one, so he'd have to wait for Maggie to return to get the details.  Minor detail though))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2011)

(( Ok, let me edit it))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 22, 2011)

((Yeah, that would probably work fine))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2011)

The party sets off to the north with Dee and Adarys on the lookout for traps once again.  Maggie catches up to them without incident while they cautiously advance.  After a few minutes the intricately carved tunnels end and it goes back to the more crude craftsmanship from before.

Kurgan pauses clicking his tongue and considering then mutters, "different hand made this tunnel.  Safe bet is the goblins dug out where we are now.  Guess whoever's prettying up the tunnel hasn't had time to get here yet."

The party continues on, cautiously.  Minutes tick away with no change in the tunnel or sign that it will ever end.  However eventually the party spots a doorway splitting on the right side of the tunnel.  A goblin figure ducks inside it as the party approaches.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2011)

Lyn points his finger at the doorway in silence as he frowns. "I'm outta Missiles and I can't have the fireball in here" he says lowering his finger. 

Elena takes out her composite longbow. "Get out, NOW, or you will wish not to have a head after this" Elena orders with strong voice. 

Intimidate 1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)  

((she could actually go for diplomacy which is higher, but she's having a bad day ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2011)

At Elena's words the party hears brief chattering in goblin coming from the room followed by high-pitched goblin giggling.  Between the distance and the echo's it's impossible to tell what exactly is being said or how many there are.

A moment later a goblin walks out slowly, he shouts something in goblin at the party, turns around slowly, drops his pants, and moons the party.  Shaking his naked goblin butt in their direction.

Kara offers a translation, "he said his death will not stop the song."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2011)

Elena narrows her eyes and shoots. To his ass.

Full Attack
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [13,15] = (28)
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [11,10] = (21)
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)

Damage
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d8+5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2011)

Cissinei sighed inwardly. "Well that's comforting to know," she muttered.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2011)

Elena's first arrow buries itself nock-deep in the rear of the goblin.  It barely has time to let out a yelp before falling to the ground.

There is a muffled murmuring from the side passage but it's too indistinct to make out.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 23, 2011)

_Elena's first arrow buries itself nock-deep in the rear of the goblin. It barely has time to let out a yelp before falling to the ground.
_

"You know Elena..." Sebastian casually reloaded his repeating crossbow, bolts sliding into the magazine one by one "...the only substitute for good manners is fast reflexes.  Having neither certainly seems to have bit that goblin in the ass eh?"   He laughed a little, and then frowned.  "We need to move quicker.  If the Demon is sacrificing a child a day, we can't afford to waste a moment toying with these Goblins."

He looked to the rest of the party.  "Though if they're going to rise up like last time, we'd better be ready to silence them quickly.  Shame I didn't prepare a Rite of _Silence_ at Aurora* this morning."  He scratched his chin.  There was stubble there.  "Even Liches stop laughing when those come out."

Sebastian looked to Rebecca.  "What else did you learn from...you know who?"

The bard nodded.  "We're looking for an intense magical focus of sorts.  Save one kid, others might die.  Kill Fraz, no one dies.  Probably an evil, chaotic one.  So if you guys took turns searching for nearby intense magical auras, we might be able to pinpoint it."

_*Lauds in traditional Christianity refers to a set of prayers commenced at sunrise.  Also called the Office of Aurora.  Appropriate time for a Pelorite to prepare spells, eh?_


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> "You know Elena..." Sebastian casually reloaded his repeating crossbow, bolts sliding into the magazine one by one "...the only substitute for good manners is fast reflexes.  Having neither certainly seems to have bit that goblin in the ass eh?"   He laughed a little, and then frowned.  "We need to move quicker.  If the Demon is sacrificing a child a day, we can't afford to waste a moment toying with these Goblins."



"Certainly. I can give them some quick lessons" she said taking out Nusintia with both hands. 

Lyn interrupted them. "Just so you know-" he took out a wand of Hold Person "In case _anything _gets out of hand and you start going crazy, I have a plan b"

"That's....reassuring?" Elena rises an eyebrow, but shakes her head and prepares to advance. "Any traps ahead? I really don't want to fall into a pit again" Elena asks Kara or Dee.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2011)

((Use archers-fortified-behind-pit-traps twice in one dungeon?  Okay maybe I would do that but these goblins were delaying for different reasons  ))

Dee nods and carefully begins searching the approach forward keeping an eye on the side passageway.  When she's about halfway there the party hears the sound of approaching goblins from behind.  A small group (6) of goblins advances on the rear of the party, weapons in hand.

Almost on cue eleven goblins flood from the passage in front of the party.

((OOC: The timing for this is not mere coincidence in case anyone was worried about that.))


*Spoiler*: _quick-and-dirty map_


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2011)

Lyn grinded his teeth. "Those little vermins..." he growled but then Maggie squaled confused "No, not you Maggie" he pats the inside of his robe.


Elena looked back, his mouth a thin line. "Dammit. Kurgan, Kara, Saxton, Cissy take care of the back. Lyn, Dee, Sebastian, Rebecca I'll need your help with the front" Elena said rising Nusintia. she hoped that would be enough to keep them in line. 

(( I'm guessing we are still on a 10ft wide tunnel, right?))



Lyn Initiative 1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)


"Try to save your spells" Lyn mentioned to no one in particular. He didn't need to remind Rebecca, Sebastian and Cissy about that. Hopefully.  

Lyn sighed realizing he didn't want to spent his remaining spell with the goblins and made a mental note to buy a wand of Magic Missiles in the next opportunity. 


Round 1 - 2
Uses wand of Bull Strenght on Kurgan and then Elena.


Round 3-5
He uses his crossbow to attack the goblins further ahead. "They are like freaking cockroaches!" 

1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)
1d8 → [7] = (7)

Reload


1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)
1d8 → [8] = (8)


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

ELENA

Initiative 1d20+7 → [5,7] = (12)

Elena needs someone to stand by her to block the incoming Goblins.

Elena will make sure the goblins don't get past her. She will hold the line at the best of her abilities. (Full attacks + Power attack (5) + Cleave)


*Round 1*
Full Attacks
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [13,13] = (26)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [16,8] = (24)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5)


Damage
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [8,10,3,6,10] = (37)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [7,10,6,1,10] = (34)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [4,10,1,3,10] = (28)




*Round 2*  *Lyn casts Bull Strenght, +2 to the following rounds* (( I forgot to roll with that ))
Full Attacks
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [16,13] = (29)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [5,8] = (13)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [6,10,4,4,10] = (34)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [3,10,3,5,10] = (31)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [7,10,5,4,10] = (36)





*Round 3*
Full Attacks
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [4,13] = (17)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [14,8] = (22)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [5,10,1,6,10] = (32)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [6,10,4,3,10] = (33)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [5,10,1,5,10] = (31)





*Round 4*
Full Attacks
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [4,13] = (17)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [20,8] = (28) Crit
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [2,10,4,6,10] = (32)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [4,10,6,3,10] = (33)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [8,10,3,2,10] = (33)




*Round 5*
Full Attacks
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [12,13] = (25)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [16,8] = (24)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23) Crit

Damage
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [2,10,1,6,10] = (29)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [7,10,3,4,10] = (34)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [2,10,6,5,10] = (33)




*Crit Threats*
1d20+8 → [12,8] = (20)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [4,10,3,3,10] = (30)



1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [7,10,1,6,10] = (34)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2011)

((Yeah, still 10' tunnel, that's about to end though.))

((And dang, didn't think Elena had Cleave, hopefully that will speed things up here))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2011)

((Actually, she has Great Cleave too. Hadn't use it in a while to allow other to kill things and because in post by post it gets complicated to roll with full attacks.   ))

Edit: If Elena clears the front, she will move to help with the back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2011)

((I'm so glad this is the last swarm battle, all the dice  ))

Round 1:
Lyn bull-strengths Elena as the front goblins in the front and rear set their spears to defend against oncoming attacks.  Kara pulls out a wand of her own and fires two arrows of light at the chest of one of the goblin archers dropping it to the ground.

Elena charges forward to engage the front goblins, one of their braced spears manages to punch a neat hole in her fine armor (*-14HP*) however her ferocious attack cuts neatly through the four spear wielders in one bloody arc.

The forward archers fire at her as she charges, 3 of them manage light wounds (*-12HP*).  After they let their arrows fly they fall back in horror from her fierce onslaught (move 30').

Kurgan charges at the rearward goblins his axe connecting strongly with one of the goblins and sending him flying past his companions.  The rear goblins fire at the armored dwarf, one of the arrows managing to find a hole (*-4HP*).

Round 2:
Lyn Bull Strengths Kurgan, Kara points her wand at the second goblin in line and drops him beside the first.

Elena charges at the fleeing archers, shrugging off their fire to cut down the next four in one bloody swing.  The remaining three archers withdraw again, putting their backs to a pair of large, ornate, iron doors at the end of the hallway (out of visual range of everyone but Elena at this point).

Kurgan swings at the other spear wielding goblin dropping him to the ground split in twain.  The remaining archers fire futilely at the Dwarf.  He moves to finish them off only to be interrupted by charging reinforcements from the darkness.

Round 3:
Four more spear-wielding goblins charge forward interposing themselves between the dwarf and the archers however with steely composure he avoids their attacks.

Lyn fires at one of the new reinforcements striking it dead with a bolt to the chest.  Kara directs her wand at one of the archers however only manages to wound it.

Elena charges one last time finishing off the remaining three "front" archers.

Kurgan swings twice taking down two of the spear-wielding goblins.

The goblins archers select targets and fire, 8 attack Kurgan however all the arrows bounce harmlessly off of his armor. 4 attack Kara two hit however she seems unphased by the arrows (-0HP).  4 attack Lyn, three hit (-6HP).

Round 4:
Lyn reloads.  Kara finishes off her wounded target.  Elena advances back towards the party but is too far away to attack this round.  Kurgan kills the last spear-wielding goblin, takes a step forward and cuts down one of the archers as well.

The goblins fire again at their targets.  One hits Lyn (-5HP), two hit Kara, one drawing a slight trickle of blood (-1HP)

Round 5:
Lyn fires his crossbow again, dropping one of the archers that wounded him.  Kara zaps one of her targets dropping it.  Elena charges into melee with the archers sliding into a hole in the front rank and dropping six of them in one unbelievable cut.  Kurgan swings twice and cuts two more archers down.

The few remaining goblins take aim and fire, seemingly oblivious to the death surrounding them.  One hits Lyn (-5HP), one hits Kara (-0HP).

Round 6:
Elena advances and cleaves through the last of the goblins before they can even react to her brutal onslaught.

I'm going to assume Rebecca counter-song'd, however even despite this the song manages to creep into the minds of everyone except for Cissinei and Saxton.  Rebecca might note that the song seems harder to "fight" the more goblins that were present.

Damage Tally:
Elena       26 HP, 1 Wis
Kurgan     4 HP, 1 Wis
Lyn          16 HP, 1 Wis  
Kara        1 HP, 1 Wis
Dee         1 Wis
Adarys     2 Wis
Sebastian 1 Wis
Rebecca   1 Wis
Laelirin     2 Wis


There's the large doorway ahead of the party (about 100') and the side passageway just ahead of the party (in passing it appears to be a more organized sleeping area, bunk beds and more barracks-style than the warrens Maggie scouted earlier).

And the party is surrounded by the bodies of goblins that have not-yet risen to attack again (there are 36 total goblin bodies in the vicinity).

It's also just past 11:30pm for anyone with a magical pocket-watch


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2011)

"Let's go" Elena closes her eyes trying hard to keep the song out of his head. "Cissy, Lyn, _burn them_!" she orders clearly frustrated. 

"Cissy, did you prepare any fire spells? I'm trying to save my fireballs" he asked as his head felt funny. Like he had been drinking. "Shit"

Elena 83/109 HP
Lyn 63/79 HP

After either Cissy or Lyn are done with that. Elena will press forward brandishing Nusintia more than a little angry.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2011)

Cissinei sighed and shrugged, she then pointed at herself with a wry little smile. "Don't have proper spells for burning anything...I'd be happy to get down there with Dee's matches if she'd offer them..." she said. 

"You're not using up my damn matches to burn Goblins--just leave them be...we're going to be too weak to do anything at all if we keep expending energy on burning every dead thing we kill."

"Wouldn't be as much a worry if dead things we kill stay dead when we killed them," said Cissieni, "but I agree with Dee in this case."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 29, 2011)

Rebecca brought the edge of the Strat down on one corpse's neck, severing it.  "He's not rising up.  We'd better hurry.  It feels late.  Lots of nasty rituals take place at midnight.  That one won't be singing, but if that song starts up again...I've a counter-song to it."

Sebastian will cast Detect Evil, and sweep the area, looking for an active evil aura.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 30, 2011)

Sebastian detects the faint presence of evil within most of the bodies of the slain goblins.  Oddly he also notices what might be best described as "tendrils" of evil connecting the bodies to something further down the tunnel (towards the large, out of sight door).

As he watches the force of the evil flows down these tendrils into the bodies causing the "energy" to grow.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2011)

Elena seems rather anxious. She gets closer to Sebastian "Would be too much to ask for another healing spell?" she showed some of her wounds. "I can still fight, If you rather have those spells ready for the demon..." she trailed off.


"We need a wand" Lyn said seriously as a matter of fact looking at the bodies. "For that and for this" he pointed at Elena and then at the bodies. "Either that or I suddenly develop the amazing ability of breathing fire"  

Lyn made a pause, keeping very still. He took a deep breathe and let it out with his mouth making an 'O'. Nothing happened. "Meh, I can dream"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2011)

((...  Okay... ))

While Sebastian watches the energies grow something seems to hit a "peak" within the bodies of the goblins.  The energy surges through their limbs and they begin pulling themselves to their feet.  Still grinning they begin advancing upon the party from both sides.

Initiatives and actions please.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2011)

((sorry for the delay))

"Dammit" Elena went back to back with the party. "Cissy and Lyn behind me"

"_Fuck this_, *Move*" Lyn said as a matter of fact.


LYN
Init 1d20+7 → [15,7] = (22)

Round 1
Lyn gets feeded up with the goblins and he casts a Wall of force behind the party to block the 6 goblins there. (11 rounds)

Round 2


Lyn moves head. He will send a Lighting bolt to the front goblins, avoiding Elena and Kurgan at all cost. "EAT LIGHNTNING DEATH MOTHAFU-" he's scream is lost with the sound of the lighting bolt hitting them.
10d6 → [2,6,2,6,6,3,6,2,6,3] = (42)


Round 3-5
He will then change to attack with his Crossbow.
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d8 → [3] = (3)

Reload

1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
1d8 → [8] = (8)

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::



ELENA
Init 1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)

Elena will use Full Attacks + Great Cleave and make a 5ft step forward with each round if possible. They need to move!!


Round 1
Attacks
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [16,18] = (34)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [17,13] = (30) CRIT
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [12,8] = (20)


Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,2,2] = (19)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,5,2] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,3,4] = (20)


Round 2
Attacks
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [6,18] = (24)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [20,13] = (33) CRIT
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [7,8] = (15)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,2,4] = (17)
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,5,4] = (20)
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,6,4] = (25)



Round 3
Attacks
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [16,18] = (34)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [2,13] = (15)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,2,3] = (21)
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,4,1] = (20)
1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,6,1] = (24)




Round 4
Attacks
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [19,18] = (37) CRIT
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [1,13] = (14)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [3,8] = (11)


Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,4,5] = (22)
1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,3,4] = (24)
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,6,5] = (22)



Round 5
Attacks
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [4,18] = (22)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [3,13] = (16)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [2,8] = (10)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,2,6] = (19)
1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,4,2] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,6,1] = (20)


Crit threats
1d20+13 → [17,13] = (30)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,6,5] = (24)

1d20+13 → [18,13] = (31)
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,4,5] = (24)

1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30)
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,5,1] = (20)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2011)

((Wall of force behind the party actually blocks way more than 6 goblins, 18 reinforcements arrived mid-battle before.  That's actually a very good play.))

((I'll post up combat in a little bit))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2011)

((oh... I mean, yes! that was all part of the plan. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2011)

((Bleh, Kurgan's rolling for @#$@ today))

Round 1:
Lyn waves his hand and an invisible wall of force divides the party from the goblins advancing from the rear.  The goblins try to push forward, hammering futilely against the barrier.

Kurgan steps forward next to Elena, blocking the forward goblins from advancing on the rest of the party.  He swings his axe heavily at one of the advancing goblins, it lands with a satisfying thunk however the goblin doesn't seem to notice the wound, still struggling to advance.

Elena swings at a different goblin, the first hit is negligable but the second cuts deeply into it's side.  Sensing a chance she throws her weight into the blade and it cuts the goblin clean in half.  The blade cleaves through to strike the goblin next to its departed friend and she strikes once more for good measure if little reaction.

A "fresh" goblin fills the space in the line and all the goblins attack, one managing to score a hit on Elena [-7hp].  A moment later she feels a flood of warmth and the pain recedes somewhat [+5hp], she glances back to see Kara holding a wand with a smile.

Round 2:
Lyn thrusts his hand through a gap between the fighters and sends a bolt of raw electricity.  Crackling energy runs down a column of goblins accompanied by the stink of ozone and singed flesh.  Some of the goblins have holes clean through their torsos after the bolt but they don't even seem aware of the damage and continue to press their attack.

Kurgan swings again, still ineffectually trying to take down his target.  Elena has more luck, she swings hard at the goblin, drawing an arc of red across its chest, she ducks as the goblin tries to counter and swings again, taking the both legs off the creature above the knee.  She pushes forward with the blow hitting the next goblin in line taking out it's legs as well.

The fallen goblins continue to struggle to attack but are trampled by more mobile ranks wanting to attack.  None of the goblins are successful in their endeavors this time however.  Kara continues focusing her wand's healing energies on Elena [+8HP].

Round 3:
Lyn fires his crossbow, the bolt catches a goblin in the forehead, it paws at the bolt ripping it free along with a chunk of gray matter before continuing its attack.

Kurgan attacks again, catching his target twice more leaving more holes than flesh yet still it stands.  The goblin steps forward in the path behind the axe and slams heavily with its fist the force of the attack managing to transfer through Kurgan's armor [-5hp].

Elena swings at one of the new goblins in front of her.  She manages two hits however the goblin doesn't slow.  Kara continues her healing of Elena [+7hp] as the goblins struggle ineffectually to hit the warrior maiden.

As the party readies itself for the next round of combat the goblins as one stop suddenly and drop to the ground motionless.  Sebastian can note (assuming he's still detecting evil) that the evil energies are rapidly withdrawing, leaving only a faint residual aura that they were ever there.

((Net HP change, Elena +13, Kurgan -5))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2011)

"NOW" Elena shouts back and starts moving ahead. She glances back at Kara with a smile and a nod "Thank you"

"I already hate this guy" Lyn mumbles under his breath.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2011)

The party advances forward towards the large double doors.  Dee carefully inspects the door for traps, then once satisfied pulls them open.  The tunnel continues for a short stretch past the doors and then things open up into a huge area.

The whole area seems alien, the walls of the tunnel fall away to a vast chasm essentially becoming a stone bridge to what could best be described as an "island" seemingly floating before the party.  The whole area is lit from above, dark purple clouds shift, some unknown source of light glows behind them and occasional flickers of lighting pass from one cloud to another.  Glancing down over the edge gives a wave of vertigo as it emptiness stretches out below seemingly endlessly.

Past the "island" things eventually get dark as well, there's a sort of "feeling" that there's a wall out there eventually, and that they're still underground however this is radically different than what the party has experienced in the mines (or ever to this DM's knowledge).

On the island stands a figure.  By all appearances he seems human, though somewhat androgynous.  Slender by human standards she could simply be a rather flat woman though his frame seems to be somewhat rougher than one might expect of a man.  

All his clothing is of the finest silk though the style is somewhat different from what the party is used to.  She wears an odd short top with large shoulders accommodating a cape clasped over her shoulders and loose-fitting low pants (with what appears bands of a thong sticking up over his hips).

She speaks seeing the party enter, "ah, darlings, here at last.  You've caused me so much trouble, very naughty little girls and boys."  Much like his features his voice is rather androgynous as well, it could be a "husky" woman or a rather effeminate man.  The manner of speech is surely feminine either way.

As she speaks she waves her hand gesturing at the party, or behind it rather.  Glancing back on impulse reveals a wall of iron sealing the passage behind the party.  "Come now though, you must be weary, sit and join me for a bite and a little conversation before things get physical."  He flutters his eyelashes at the party and gestures to his side.  At his apparent command a table appears, adorned with silver plates and golden goblets.  Pitchers of wine and platters of food appear across it as well.

Looking closely is somewhat more unsettling, the wine seems a deeper red than most, reminiscent of blood, and something seems to be wiggling under the food, like if noodles concealed worms or meat was wrought with maggots.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2011)

(( I need to know how big the island is ))


Knowledge Arcana check for Lyn 1d20+15 → [11,15] = (26)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2011)

Fairly large, roughly 30' by 40' (loosely roundish so it's probably a little shorter than that near the "corners.")

What's the arcane check for?


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2011)

(( to see if there's any kind of seal on the island, like the one with the devil ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah, no there are no runes or magical circles or anything similar to the other mine.  Other than the physical absurdity of a "floating island" there's no sign of any magic at work there.

((That is not to say that the "floating island" is due to magic))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2011)

Lyn curses under his breath at the realization that there's nothing keeping the demon in place. 



> "Come now though, you must be weary, sit and join me for a bite and a little conversation before things get physical."



Elena is actually grinding his teeth. She's quite angry and just about to answer, but suddenly Lyn goes ahead of her.

"LIKE -FUCKING- IF, PRETTY BOY!" Lyn snarls at him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2011)

((It's a demon the party's looking for not a devil, just FYI))

The woman lets out an exaggerated gasp, "such strong language from such a pretty, pretty boy.  Why don't you come closer so I can get a better look at you?"  He motions beckoning to the party.  He's currently about 3/4rs of the way across the island (so maybe 30' from the "bridge" end).

"You're the ones that came here, killing my poor little gobbies.  They weren't very talented singers but they made up for it with enthusiasm.  It will take _ages_ to replace them."  She clicks her tongue disapprovingly, though she doesn't seem to show any emotion.

"I suppose you want to get all hot and sweaty now, oh how I _loathe_ physical exertion."  He shudders slightly at the notion, "you know, a scrumptious little boy like you has a lot of potential, you really should give it some thought, I bet you'd sing wonderfully with a few lessons."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2011)

The air around Lyn is full of anger. This... THIS _THING_!! He's the source of that stupid song! If no one does something first is clear, Lyn will make a very very bad decision. 
((  ))

"Where are the children!?" Elena demands to know.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2011)

"Children?"  The man says with mock confusion.  After a moment she feigns realization and continues, "oh you don't want to talk with _them_, absolutely horrid little things.  Screaming and crying about wanting to go home.  No sophistication whatsoever."

He pauses to look over Elena, "though I suppose that might not matter to _you_.  Obviously you weren't brought up with any sense of culture.  Running around in armor."  She pauses to consider again, "though maybe if someone held you under water until you were clean you might be passable."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 6, 2011)

_"Children?" The man says with mock confusion. After a moment she feigns realization and continues, "oh you don't want to talk with them, absolutely horrid little things. Screaming and crying about wanting to go home. No sophistication whatsoever."
_
Rebecca laughed unpleasantly.  "Lyn...sing?  I don't think a miracle could make him any worse at it.  But that's aside the point."  

The bard held out the golden bowl with one hand.  Her other hand gripped the Stratocaster's neck tightly.  "I want to know what label made you dress so...atrociously.  You might get a few devoted followers with the avante garde act, but if you can't go beyond that then you're just...a...gimmick."   

Rebecca paused to let the insult set in.  There were still two candies left in the bowl.  Her voice dripped with condescension.  "Oh my.  I think I have some chocolate left.  These are devilishly delicious--some might say, to die for."

Strat began to glow red.  (Dolorous Blow, 3rd level bard spell.  Doubles crit range of Strat)

Sebastian fumbled about in his pocket for a piece of paper he had left there.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2011)

"Rebecca, by all means, if we survive this night I'll plead for singing lessons from you" he said as a matter of fact, still not taking his eyes from the demon. "I hope you are ready to rock this bastard out of this world"

Elena gave Sebastian a quick glance wondering what was he planning. Her muscles were tense, ready to leap into action. She just hoped...no, she actually begged that the demon wasn't able to fly. Otherwise, she knew her longbow would do little to no damage to the creature. And this was the moment to give everything she had.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 7, 2011)

"G-- g-- gimmick?"  The woman sputters aghast in response to Rebecca.  "Obviously darling you don't recognize a rising star when you see one.  No taste or sense of your place in the world.  No matter," he waves dismissively, "I always sing a cappella anyway.  Little girls with their toys should stay off the stage."

She looks Sebastian's way, "you on the other hand, you're the strong, silent type."  His words come out with a touch of a purr.  "With so many of my poor gobbies dead I could use a strong man to help me out on the road, I promise you I can make it worth your while."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2011)

> She looks Sebastian's way, "you on the other hand, you're the strong, silent type." His words come out with a touch of a purr. "With so many of my poor gobbies dead I could use a strong man to help me out on the road, I promise you I can make it worth your while."




Elena frowned taking a step ahead, her sword ready in hand. "Enough!! Let's see if you like the taste of Nusintia!" she threatened pointing at the demon.

Lyn winked at Rebecca.  "It's Showtime!" he will start casting Black Tentacles just behind the demon, so the demon gets -hopefully- stuck at the edge and the rest can get close to it. (surprise round?)

(X-Tentacle, O-Demon)

XXXX
XXXO
XXXX


Lyn Init 1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24)

*Round 1-5*
Either cast the Black Tentacles (not sure if it was a surprise round) or he will start blasting fireballs from the sides, just behind the demon to not hurt the party.

He can bypass anything with spell resistance of 23 automatically.

SR Checks for anything greater than that if needed:
1d20+13 → [8,13] = (21)
1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29)
1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33)
1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25)
1d20+13 → [17,13] = (30)


Fireball x5 Damage (DC19)
11d6+1d4 → [2,2,5,2,2,2,6,2,4,4,3,3] = (37)
11d6+1d4 → [6,1,3,3,1,5,4,1,5,3,3,4] = (39)
11d6+1d4 → [5,6,4,5,3,1,5,6,1,2,5,4] = (47)
11d6+1d4 → [2,6,1,6,4,6,6,2,1,3,3,3] = (43)
11d6+1d4 → [6,2,6,3,4,5,4,1,1,3,5,3] = (43)


He will heal himself with the Healing Belt if his health is below 30HP

If the demon starts trying to attack them at a distance with massive damage, he will cast another Wall of Force to block him and have additional cover. 



=================================================

Elena 

Init 1d20+7 → [6,7] = (13)

"GET HIM!" 

Elena will charge at the demon. She will activate the power of the fire damage from the *Weapon Crystal* and also activate the *Avenging Strike*.



> Avenging Strike
> If the foe you are attacking injured one of your allies within the last hour, you receive your Charisma modifier as a bonus on the attack and 1d6 per Class level on damage. Usable Charisma modifier times per day (minimum 1)



*Round 1*
Charge 1d20+20 → [13,20] = (33)

Damage ( Last 2d6 are Fire from weapon crystal)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [7,10,1,6,2,1] = (27)


*Round 2 *
Full attacks
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [19,18] = (37) CRIT
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [14,13] = (27)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [8,10,2,5,6,2] = (33)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [6,10,2,4,4,1] = (27)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [5,10,5,4,5,2] = (31)

Avenging Strike 
Attak +2
3d6 → [1,4,2] = (7)
3d6 → [2,6,2] = (10)
3d6 → [5,6,6] = (17)


*Round 3*
Full Attack
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [13,18] = (31)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [13,13] = (26)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [8,8] = (16)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [8,10,6,1,1,4] = (30)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [5,10,1,3,3,1] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [7,10,5,4,1,4] = (31)

Avenging Strike 
Attak +2
3d6 → [5,2,3] = (10)
3d6 → [2,6,6] = (14)
3d6 → [5,6,2] = (13)


*Round 4*
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [10,18] = (28)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [7,13] = (20)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [4,8] = (12)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [4,10,1,2,3,4] = (24)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [1,10,1,1,3,2] = (18)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [7,10,3,1,4,2] = (27)


*Round 5*
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [14,18] = (32)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [20,13] = (33) CRIT
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25) CRIT

Damage
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [7,10,1,6,1,1] = (26)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [5,10,4,2,4,2] = (27)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [5,10,4,6,2,1] = (28)


*CRITICS*
1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [6,10,4,2,1,1] = (24)

1d20+13 → [4,13] = (17)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [6,10,5,3,2,4] = (30)

1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [2,10,6,1,4,2] = (25)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2011)

((And here I was about to have Kurgan kick things off.   I'll wait a bit and see if CTK or TSC or someone else wants to join in as well.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2011)

((Yeah, I was waiting to see if they posted. I wanted to write "Enough!! Let's see if you like the taste of Nusintia -IN THE ASS!-" but of course, that would be me, not Elena. She already made a point to the mooing gobling without the need of words.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2011)

Lyn, finally reaching his limit, jumps into action.  At his command a mass of writhing black tentacles grow up from the ground behind the man.  Before he even has a moment to react they snatch him and lift him into the air.  "Oh you cheeky little boy.  Singing lessons first and then if you're a good boy we can tie each other up later."  Her voice is full of mirth; seemingly unfazed by her predicament.

Kurgan advances forward, chanting under his breath as he walks.  About halfway to the figure he grows, doubling his height and strength ready to end the battle quickly.

Elena charges seeking to introduce Nusintia to the figure rather intimately.  She swings hard at the restrained figure, so hard in fact she is momentarily caught off balance when the blade passes through the figure as if it lacked any substance.  Thankfully she catches herself before her her momentum sends her tumbling into the writhing tentacles.

As she recovers from the attack something occurs to her, this figure isn't some sort of ghost or apparition, the figure isn't there at all!  It is mere illusion!  Just as she comes to this realization a voice sings out behind her, "baby loves to dance in the dark."  And suddenly Elena's world goes black (blind).

The rest of the party sees the figure appear momentarily while she casts her spell, then fade quickly back into invisibility.

((Tactics change anyone?   ))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2011)

((uh, and here I was worrying the bridge would fall or it was indeed an illusion  ))


Elena grinds her teeth for a moment. "Kurgan?" she asks unsure of where the dwarf is. If she swings she doesn't want to hit him by mistake.


Knowledge Spellcraft 1d20+16 → [8,16] = (24) 

 "She's blind" Lyn is not amused. "Don't move!" Lyn shouts.He curses under his breath as the other only spells he has left are useless against invisible foes. "Any suggestion?" he asks back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2011)

((Technically fireball's quite effective against an invisible foe.  Granted Elena's rather inconvenient to that.))

((Re: Spellcraft)) Lyn also realizes that since the figure faded into existence he must be using 'invisibility' not 'improved invisibility', so with spells as readied actions Lyn (and other ranged combat types) should at least be able to attack (melee types can too if they're in reach when the readied action goes off, granted this is harder to arrange).

((And looking over Kara's character sheet I saw the most awesome ability for situations like this.  Then realized it's in the "stuff to get later" no in "stuff she has now"  ))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2011)

"He has to appear when he attacks, be ready and keep your eyes open-" he facepalms quickly "Except you Elena, of course. Just swing your sword in the direction of the scream, I guess..."

"Lyn...." -__-*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2011)

((When it rains, it pours...))

Round 2:
Kara advances carefully onto the island, scanning for any sign that might point out the figure's presence.  After a moment she points, "Lyn, there!"  ((Kara can manage this on a 19 or 20 on a spot check :/)).

Seizing the chance Lyn hurls his fireball out over the edge of the "island" where it will overlap the area Kara indicated while avoiding the rest of the party.  The fireball sails through the air in silence when something goes tragically wrong.  When it passes the edge of the island it suddenly explodes, as if colliding with some invisible force.

The fire spreads, quickly covering the island and rushing down the bridge where most of the party remains.  An invisible "ceiling" seems to hold the fire in place about 10' off the ground further adding to the displacement.

Ref DC 19:
Kurgan fails (15): 37 damage
Elena fails (16): 37 damage
Dee succeeds (26): Evasion class ability, no damage
Saxton fails (14): 37 damage
Kara fails (11): 37 damage
Adarys succeeds (20): Evasion class ability, no damage
Sebastian fails (11): 37 damage
Rebecca succeeds (23): 18 damage
Laelirin succeeds (24): 18 damage
Lyn fails (9): 37 damage (unless he has fire resistance?)
Cissinei succeeds (23): 18 damage (unless she has fire resistance?)

Kurgan advances towards the spot Kara indicated, reading himself to strike if a figure appears near him.  Elena cautiously defends listening carefully for any sign of what's going on.

The figure appears again briefly, just out of reach of Kurgan's axe and slightly to the side of where Kara indicated.  He's slightly singed but doesn't seem as badly injured as Lyn might have hoped.  She points at Kara and hisses, "you bitch!  Someone needs to teach you some manners!"  The figure then proceeds to chant a spell, when he finishes Kara's form shifts blending smoothly into that of a small poodle.  The figure fades into invisibility once again after the spell is cast.

Lyn can identify the spell as 'baleful polymorph.'  Also perhaps of interest this appears to be a more conventional arcane casting like that of a wizard or sorcerer rather than the more musical 'blindness' spell that seems bard-like in nature.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2011)

"FFFFFFuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-!" Lyn exclaimed when the fireball exploded before planned. "Shit shit shit shit!!" he taps himself setting off the small flames he catched around. 

"Goddamit!! Lyn what happened?" Elena demands. 


"The whole place is a fucking illusion or has an invisible wall around it" he said putting Kara-poodle into the bag of holding to keep her out of danger. Maggie jumps into the bag too. She's ALMOST roasted. Lyn realizes this and he clenches his teeth. "I'm going to enjoy every second of killing you, YOU STUPID FUCK!!"   he then turns around to Elena, Kurgan and Dee. "SWING AROUND! She should not have much place to hide!"

Lyn casts Detect Magic to check on the "invisible wall".


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2011)

((I'll handle the updates to Lyn's actions with round 3 since we're still in combat and all.))

"This is why I hate light-blasted mages," Kurgan grumbles as he glares at the empty space where the figure vanished from.

((And I forgot Maggie, *dice clatter* she actually made her save, she's got improved evasion so she should be unharmed))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'll handle the updates to Lyn's actions with round 3 since we're still in combat and all.))
> 
> "This is why I hate light-blasted mages," Kurgan grumbles as he glares at the empty space where the figure vanished from.
> 
> ((And I forgot Maggie, *dice clatter* she actually made her save, she's got improved evasion so she should be unharmed))



(( lol As Maggie was on Lyn's pocket, I thought she would get somewhat burnt too. Good thing though, she has 39hp... that little hardy rat.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2011)

((Eh, realistically everyone should have been denied ref saves, there's no where your fast reflexes can go to avoid _fire everywhere_.  But if Dee and Adarys can manage to escape the blast maybe Maggie just managed to dodge behind a particularly flame-retardant bit of Lyn's robe))

((2nd edition familiars only got +1hp/level I think.  So at 11th level they'd have like 12hp.  And if they died the mage had to make a system-shock roll (based on constitution) or _die_.  Plus familiars didn't really give the wizard much of an advantage.  They were basically little walking death-traps for the wizard.  That cost 100gp + learning the spell.))

((Or in summary, why the hell did any mage summon a familiar in 2e?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2011)

Cissinei is going to hang back now, though she scowls at Lyn. "What did I say about fire in tight spaces?" Cissinei doesn't wait for his reply as she holds her pale hand up and begins to chant, a pale light forms around her fingers and rockets toward the target at an alarming speed. 

Magic Missiles: 
5d6+1+1d6=24 Damage if the Target is evil

5d4+1+1d6=19 Damage if target is non-evil 

Cissinei's extra 1d6 comes from the Hellcat gauntlets. 

Dee breaths a sigh of relief, "Thought I'd be having this fight with me dress burned off!" she exclaims. She goes in for a standard attack: 

*Attacks*
   1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+17 → [19,19] = (38) 
   1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+17 → [18,14] = (32) 
   1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+17 → [9,9] = (18) 
   1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+17 → [6,17] = (23)


*Damage: *
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [1,4,1,6,1,1] = (14)(fire)(holy) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [1,4,1,5,3,1] = (15)(fire)(holy) 
   1d8+4+1+1d6+2d6 → [5,4,1,3,3,1] = (17)(fire)(holy)
   1d8+4+2+1 → [2,4,2,1] = (9) (electric)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei is going to hang back now, though she scowls at Lyn. "What did I say about fire in tight spaces?" Cissinei doesn't wait for his reply as she holds her pale hand up and begins to chant, a pale light forms around her fingers and rockets toward the target at an alarming speed.




Lyn narrowed his eyes. "I didn't realize the cave was an illusion and I didn't hear you say anything about it, boo-_fucking-_hoo!"


"*FOCUS!*" Elena shouted to Lyn angrily. 

Lyn will ready a Scorching Ray for when the demon reappears.

Ranged touch attack
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)

Scorching Ray Damage
4d6+1d4 → [2,3,1,3,3] = (12)
4d6+1d4 → [1,1,2,6,4] = (14)
4d6+1d4 → [1,5,5,6,3] = (20)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Sebastian swore loudly.  "Lyn Weber, you and I are going to have words later!"  He looked to the bard.  "Silence it!  That worked once before."

HP: 57/94
AC: 24
Initiative: 1d20+4
18+4 = 22

He withdrew the piece of paper and held it aloft, speaking something in an ancient, holy tongue.  The cleric is surrounded by holy fire for a moment as the energies of the divine flow through him.  His sacred mace glows, like a metal rod struck by lightning.  A soft nimbus of blue light settles over the party, bolstering their mental, physical, and spiritual strength

Mechanical Notes
Spell:  Conviction, Mass.  Cleric Level 3.

*Spoiler*: __ 



This spell bolsters the mental, physical,
and spiritual strength of the creature
touched. The spell grants the subject a
+2 morale bonus on saving throws, with
an additional +1 to the bonus for every
six caster levels you have (maximum +5
morale bonus at 18th level).




Turning Check to Empower the Spell:
1d20+8 (+4 CHA, +2 Knowledge Religion, +2 Glory Domain)
14+8 = 22.  +4 to Caster Level.

Effective CL: 14.  +4 morale bonus to Fort, Ref, and Will saves for everyone

Rebecca:  

HP: 46/64
AC: 20 (17 FF, 15 touch)
Init: 1d20+3
18+3 = 21


Rebecca's fingers came down on the strings.  "_Hello darkness my old friend...I've come to speak with you again..._"  The sound of silence blossomed outwards from her, a song to counter anything the creature might use.  The soft guitar notes project into the area around the party, suppressing musical attacks.

Perform Check for Effect (Requires 13): 1d20+19
11+19 = 30.  Radius, 60 ft.

Perform Check to act as save: 1d20+19
20+19 = 39


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2011)

((This is getting tactically complicated   Someone kick me when I get home until I upload a sketch of where everyone is))

Round 3:
Cisseini and Lyn ready their spells, waiting for the figure to show himself.

Kara-the-poodle, to much surprise, transforms back to her normal (though embarrassingly naked) human form.  Ignoring her burns and her modesty she grabs her whip from the floor and swings it in a wide arc in front of her.  The whip collides with something invisible mid-swing.  "There!"

The mages fire their spells.  A brief shimmer can be seen when Cisseini's arrows strike something, the mages both recognize this as an active 'shield' spell.  Lyn's fire travels slightly farther hitting something solid.

Sebastian empowers the party with holy resistance as Rebecca begins her countersong.

Kurgan charges towards the invisible figure swinging a single, enlarged hand at the open air, he connects with something and lets his momentum carry him forward, he crashes to the ground in a heap apparently struggling with something, as he struggles the figure fades into view grappling with the overly-large dwarf.  After a moment Kurgan comes out on top and pins the figure to the ground!

Dee runs forward to join the fray, attacking the downed demon and scoring a light wound with her holy rapier.

The slippery figure struggles against the pin and manages to shrug the heavy dwarf enough to gain some maneuverability, she concentrates and a moment later teleports across the room (though is still visible).  "Naughty kids, all of you!  Spankings all around!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> The slippery figure struggles against the pin and manages to shrug the heavy dwarf enough to gain some maneuverability, she concentrates and a moment later teleports across the room (though is still visible).  "Naughty kids, all of you!  Spankings all around!"




"Sorry cupcake! I'm not into that!"  

Scorching Ray!
Ranged Touch Attack
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)

Damage
4d6+1d4 → [4,1,1,6,3] = (15)
4d6+1d4 → [4,4,3,2,4] = (17)
4d6+1d4 → [4,3,4,4,3] = (18)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2011)

((Heh, I totally forgot that Lyn actually gets three beams in a round, had to readjust the damage from last round.  He hit with two of the three if anyone cares))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2011)

As promised here's a quick-and-dirty map update:



Each square is 5', though the "island" isn't really as perfectly rectangular as that (the "bridge" isn't either, though it is closer).

The darker area is the area currently affected by Lyn's Black Tentacles.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2011)

((Im guessing the X is the demon))

Elena will try to follow the voice of the demon to slash it. Hopefully.

Standard Attack + Avenging Strike
1d20+18 → [19,18] = (37)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [7,10,4,1,6,6] = (34)

"I DARE YOU TO SHUT YOUR MOUTH, WHORE!"

Confirm Critic.
1d20+18 → [10,18] = (28)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [3,10,5,1,4,2] = (25)

((Will you roll for concealment? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2011)

((Yeah, I've been doing the concealment rolls.  And yes the "X" is the demonfigure))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 15, 2011)

Movement Summary


Sebastian 

*Spoiler*: __ 




He would delay until after Rebecca this round.  He swore.  "Elena!"  Not this shit again.  The Cleric will advance 4 squares (heavy armor) and cast Righteous Might, getting very very big.

He crackles with Holy Fire as he grows in size.  His mace grows too, from a heavy object that would likely brain you, to a massive chunk of sacred iron that looks like it would splatter you all over the countryside.  More importantly, it gives him a natural reach of about 10 feet--and is glowing.  He looks miffed.

Turning Check to Empower Righteous Might:  1d20+8
8+8 = 16.  +2 to CL

Statistical Summary:  
HP: 57/94
AC: 25
DR 6/Evil

Saves: 
Fort: +20 
Wil +19
Ref: +11

Aoo if applicable:  1d20+14
18+14 (6 BaB, 4 STR, +4 from Inspire Courage) = 32

Damage:  2d6 + 2d6 (Sacred vs. Evil Outsider) + 4(Righteous Might) + 4(STR) + 1(Magic Weapon ENH)
4d6+9
1,5,4,6+9 = 25




Rebecca 


*Spoiler*: __ 




She will fight defensively this round and getting a +3 dodge bonus to AC for doing so, moving forward.  Strat, being a harmonizing weapon, will maintain the countersong as indicated for up to 10 rounds (He synergizes well no?). 

The bard opened her mouth and began to sing something unnaturally wonderful.  They had heard it once before with the Grey Render, something soft and sweet--a hint of the First Song.

She takes 3 points of nonlethal damage to inspire courage in the party, giving them a collective + 4 morale bonus on saves vs. charm & fear *does not stack with Sebastian's earlier buff.
More importantly however, the words stir the arms and legs, giving party members +4 on weapon attack/damage rolls

"All spotlights on her.  Lay off the pyrotechnics Lyn!  No more pyrotechnics Lyn!"

1d4+0
3+0 = 3

Condition Summary
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 43/64
AC: 23 (18 touch)

Fort: +9
Ref: +13
Wil: +11


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2011)

Round 4:
Kara twists and lashes out with her whip desperately at the figure's new location, managing to catch his leg as he arrives.  Pulling desperately she manages to knock him off balance and send him crashing to the ground.

Lyn casts his rays of fire once again, they strike the figure cleanly however he can tell they aren't doing as much damage as they should.  Clearly some resistance is at play (though they do harm her).

As Rebecca begins her holy-infused song the figure screams out, something about it seems to irritate his very nature.  The rest of the party is invigorated.  Sebastian advances and calls upon the might of Pelor readying himself for the chance to strike the figure.

Kurgan charges at the downed figure, swinging wildly.  The chop seems true but at the last moment is deflected by an invisible shield (the same 'shield' spell mentioned before).  Elena advances carefully in the direction of the figure, she manages to tap him and stabs brutally with her sword.  By all estimates it should have been a fatal wound, but the figure continues moving.

She struggles to get to her feet and Kurgan takes the chance to strike again.  This time managing a hit and the figure drops to the ground once more.  Even as the last of his lifeblood pours out onto the ground he looks Kurgan in the eyes, "I'll remember you next time we meet."

And with those words the light fades from the figure's eyes and he drops motionless to the ground.  At the same time the illusion covering the "island" fades revealing a small "room" carved into the mine of roughly the same size.  The room is dark and featureless save poorly carved rock.  Kurgan notes that this seems more the craftsmanship of goblins if anyone's interested.  Beyond the body and the blood the room is empty but on the North end of the room are two somewhat charred doors apparently leading on.

Everything is silent for a moment then sobbing can be heard coming from the leftmost door, soft at first but quickly gaining in intensity.  It isn't long before the voices of a handful of different children are crying loudly.

((So glad I noticed TSC browsing the thread before I typed this up this time   Bastard would have survived the round with 6hp otherwise, I was debating what his action would have been (and leaning "cast cloudkill and teleport to a different corner of the world" tsk, a shame) ))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2011)

Elena stays still with 'looking' with anticipation to the ground. "Is it dead?" she asks holding down Nusintia as she stabbed the demon.

Lyn sighs and carefully checks on the body. "Yeah, I guess so... damn. That was close- and I'm sorry!" he rose his hands like a sign of peace. "I didn't realize the place was... this small" he said glancing at the room. He dispelled the Black Tentacles.

"Are those the kids?" Elena tried to walk the direction of the cries.

"Erh, you shouldn't be walking around" Lyn suggested too tired to go after her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 15, 2011)

Kara took a few deep breaths and calmed herself enough to take stock of her current state of dress (or lack there-of).  She blushed and quickly grabbed her cloak, covering herself as best possible, "I'm going to hang back a moment, go on without me."

Kurgan cleaned his axe off carefully and moved toward the door, "I better go first, we don't know for sure if it's safe in there and neither of you look like you're ready if this festering sack of flesh has a friend in there."  He'll take the lead if nobody objects.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 17, 2011)

"We'd better check out that festering mass of flesh first" commented Rebecca, searching the thing's corpse for a mark similar to those held by the goblin.  "Search the room."  She looked over to the others.  "You guys ever see anything like this?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2011)

Rebecca examines the body.  The only thing that stands out as unusual to her is the pupils of the body are star-shaped (and the massive sword, rapier, and axe wounds, though those are rather less unusual in this situation).  Depending on how thorough she intends to search she can confirm that the body is (was?) male.

((Skill checks that might come in handy here (I'm stretching with some): Appraise, Heal, Knowledge: Arcana, Knowledge: Local, Knowledge: The Planes, Spellcraft.))

Searching the room doesn't turn up anything in particular, it's an empty room.  Dee/Adarys can confirm that neither of the doors are trapped.  As best anyone can tell the everything previous was mere illusion and what shows up now is reality.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2011)

Lyn:

Spellcraft 1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29)
Arcana 1d20+15 → [9,15] = (24)

Lyn will look at things closely while Kurgan and -BLIND- Elena try to get the kids out. "Please tell me the bastard had something of worth" he tells Rebecca.


Elena places a hand in Kurgan's back to follow him. "I'm guessing the doors are locked... right?" she asked Kurgan.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2011)

While Lyn considers the body something occurs to him.  The spells and shape-shifting creatures he is familiar with typically return to their natural forms when killed.  The figure before him hasn't changed from how he looked when fighting, suggesting no magics were at work there.  He doesn't look like any demon Lyn is familiar with.

The figure is wearing some masterfully crafted clothing and jewelry which likely will be worth something.

---------------

Kurgan leads Elena carefully forward to the door.  The door bore the brunt of Lyn's fireball and hangs loosely on the hinges.  It is locked but takes little more than a rough push to break open the door.  Inside is a smallish (10x20?) room filled with a handful of small pits, barely big enough for a man to sit in.  The frightened cries of children come from within the pits.

Beyond the pits the room is featureless and empty.

"Hold back, floor's not clear here."  Kurgan says gruffly.  Hearing the voice the children's crying spikes slightly, adding a mix of fearful optimism to the cries.  "Shush now, no need to blubber, Kurgan will get you out.  Elena, I'll lead them back to you, can you guide them out to the open?  Others can probably gather them from there."

Kurgan approaches the first pit and reaches down, the pits are shallow enough that even his short arms can reach the child within.  He winces away at first then relaxes enough to allow the dwarf to pull him up.  In the dark the human child is quite blind but seems too worn down to put up any fight.

He leads the child back to Elena and repeats the process at several other pits.  At the end there are 2 boys and 3 girls, ages ranging from 5-10.  They're all quite distraught, bone weary, and half starved but at a casual inspection they seem like they'll live.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 18, 2011)

Sebastian would deal with Elena's blindness, muttering a few words under his breath.  He casts remove blindness.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2011)

Elena's sight returns to normal.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 21, 2011)

((/bump))

One of the kids slumps to the ground sobbing softly, "I don't wanna go away!  They took Billy and Sally and they never came back!  I want Mommy!  I hate this place!"  

A couple of the other children feel around for him, trying to pull him up, "these people are here to save us, they're not goblins or the strange guy."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2011)

((will post later))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2011)

Dee keeps her distance and even as Cissinei goes to step in and help the children, she grabs her sister and holds her back. "Careful--we've had just about all we could of deception today," she said. "Sebastian--are they, you know, clean?" she asked glancing to the Cleric. 

When she's pulled back, Cissinei pauses and shoots a curious glance at Dee. She knows her sister is trying to protect her but she thinks the suspicion a little odd. Still she doesn't argue with it.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2011)

Elena stays still as Sebastian casts the spell on her. Once Elena recovers her sight she sighs deeply relieved that everything is back to normal. She holds Sebastian hand for a second "Thank you, I'm glad you are here" and then lets go. 

Lyn walks over to the kids. "Hey, there, don't worry pals! The weird man won't be bothering you again. Now..." he takes his magic Field Provision Box rations from his bag of holding "...Who wants a snack or a drink?" he says with his best Bluff smile as he share out food to the kids.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2011)

((Just a clarification in case it wasn't clear, with the illusion dispelled this area is pitch black just like the rest of the mine has been.  The children all are (or at least appear  ) human so they can't see at the moment. ))

The kids cower together somewhat clearly hesitant to approach even "friendly" voices.  One of the girls mumbles to one of the older boys, "Serl, you've been here the longest, you find out if it's real."  She gives him a shove towards Lyn, he resists crowding back.

"Nuh-uh, voices?  Darkness?  It's another trick.  You just want me to go away like the others."  The other children all shift, apparently not sure what to make of Serl's deduction.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2011)

"Alright, hold on, going to give us some light" Lyn casts Light on the tip of one of his wands. "There, what do you think? We are pretty real and we killed the bad guy there. People from the town asked us to look for you" he will also cast Detect Magic to see if they are fine.


Elena activates her Aura of Confidence and approaches the kids. (( +3 Morale bonus on Will saves to self and allies at 30ft... I forgot about that to help the rest ))  "There's nothing to be afraid of, we will make sure to take you out of here" she crouches to their level.

Diplomacy 1d20+15 → [10,15] = (25)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2011)

The kids squint and shy away from the sudden brightness then relax somewhat looking around.  At first they're not sure what to make of the bloody and burned adventurers.  When Elena speaks they calm down somewhat.  They're still pretty nervous but look less like they want to bolt at any moment.

After another nudge the boy Serl takes a step forward, "are you-- are you real?  You're here to take us home?"  He pauses and looks at the body, seemingly in disbelief.  After a moment he continues, voice still hesitating, "did you find any of the others?  The ones he took away?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2011)

Cissinei glances around. "There were no others, it's just you...so far. Did you see where he took them?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2011)

((I'm guessing Lyn didn't find any other magic effects on them))

Elena looks back an the party with a worried look.


Lyn Bluff 1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) ((well, shit))

Lyn crosses his arms looking pensive. "Well, we didn't see any other children on our way here, we were too busy fighting hundreds and hundreds of goblins. Uhmm... There were parts of the tunnels we didn't check, we could look into it in our way out. Still, we shouldn't stay here too long or maybe more goblins would come. But FIRST, you should eat something to regain your strenght" he offers the magic rations to the children trying to change the subject.


As far as Lyn and Elena know, the children were being sacrificed. Not much hope to find the rest alive.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2011)

((Whups, didn't even notice the detect magic.))

There are no magical auras present on any of the children.  Lyn does, however, detect several (4) faint auras, one moderate aura, and one overwhelming aura coming from behind the other doorway.  There's also a dim lingering aura of magic apparently everywhere (cutting out any auras from any PCs that are in his 60' cone).

"I don't know really where he took them, they took them."  Serl's obviously confused.  "Everything changes here.  Sometimes we were alone in vast luxurious rooms, sometimes in cramped spiked chambers where we couldn't even sit down.  Sometimes the man would come alone and take one of the others, sometimes he would show up with a crow of people, friends, family."  The boy shudders a moment and looks at the party carefully, "are you sure you're real?"

The kids hesitate at first but the temptation of a good meal quickly becomes too much for them and they move forward to eat.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2011)

While they are eating, Lyn entrust the kids to Kara and Elena while he goes to check the auras. 

"Hold them for a second, I saw something back there.  Cissy? Would you come along, you might know better what's that" he motions the wizard to the door. From there, he will check on the auras.

Knowlege Arcana 1d20+15 → [14,15] = (29)

Spellcraft 1d20+16 → [20,16] = (36) (( he's on a roll!  Dammit Lyn! Not now! ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2011)

Kara finishes dressing and re-equipping and looks at the children dubiously.  Children were not her strong suit.  Sighing slightly she walks over putting on her best smile, "don't worry, Lyn just has a few things to check out, then we'll get you home soon."  She avoids mention of the other children, not very optimistic of finding them.

Lyn (and Cissinei(?) ) go towards the other door.  Like the first it is locked however it was a crude door to begin with, and Lyn's fireball burned it near to shambles.  With a small push it breaks apart revealing another small room.

On the far side of the room (North) is a small desk with a crude chair before it.  Atop the desk sits a small coffer, two scroll cases, and a scarab carved of malachite.  Framing the desk are two small chests.

Across the room from it is a large, ornate alter seemingly carved out of solid jet.  It's covered in runes and arcane carvings and what appears to be dried blood.  Beside the alter are a pile of small bones, blackened with char.

Lyn the four slight auras all come from within the coffer on the desk, one is evocation the other three are transmutation auras.  The moderate aura comes from the scarab itself, it is from the school of divination.  The overwhelming aura comes from the alter and is nonspecific in school.  (The dim aura actually doesn't go back into this room however it's of the illusion school in case there was any doubt there).

Lyn can identify some of the markings on the alter, they have a definite abyssal flavor to them and they seem similar to the carvings that one might find at a temple's alter.  Lyn doesn't recognize any symbols indicating who the alter is dedicated to.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2011)

Lyn goes back to Kara and enchants another light for her. "We need to check for traps on some stuff in there. Coffers and chests..." he explains to her. "There's also a big rock Sebastian might want to see" he looked back at the cleric.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 22, 2011)

((I'd assume you want Dee to search for traps?  Kara's search isn't terribly impressive.  Plus Dee's at almost full 116 HP to Kara's 28  ))

Kara nodded and spoke in a calm tone, "we'll be fine here, let the kids get some energy back from the food.  Take your time, it's safe here."  The kids continue to work on their meal though they're still on edge looking around, like they expect something to jump out at them at any moment.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2011)

((Yes, Dee would be the one in any case))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2011)

((I'll post for Adarys is CTK doesn't say anything soonish.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2011)

Adarys follows Lyn into the small room, more than willing to check out the potential rewards for their quest.  He gives a wide berth to the alter, he doesn't see anything that looks like a trap but with something magical it's safer to be cautious.

The chests and the coffer are all locked.  Clicking his tongue he notes a small needle poised to spring at anyone attempting to open the coffer.  Carefully he extracts a bit of gum from a pouch and attempts to jam up the trigger of the trap.  While he works there's a sudden 'click' and he has only a moment to curse before the trap springs.

The needle pricks his thumb, but aside from a trickle of blood there is no effect (he makes his save).

Muttering at his own foolishness he goes to work on the locks.  A few moments later all the containers are open.

One of the chests is full of gold (15000gp), the other chest is full of various vials of different colored fluids, potions, oils.  The coffer contains 4 slender wands and there are 5 scrolls between the two cases (4 arcane, 1 divine).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2011)

((Bleh, bored today  ))

While the children eat and the others are busy investigating the room Kara takes a moment to look over the slain man.

*random skill checks*

Knowledge: The Plains
1d20+8
19+8 = 27

Knowledge: Local
1d20+9
17+9 = 26

Knowledge: Nobility
1d20+9
15+9 = 24

Knowledge: Religion
1d20+7
17+7 = 24

Once satisfied she'll approach whomever's left in the room, speaking softly to avoid alarming the children.  "I'm hardly a sage but he doesn't seem like a demon to me.  The clothing seems like the fashion of the city of Cyprinthya, to the north.  I can see if some of my friends can find more information if we want, or we can check it out ourselves of course."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2011)

Lyn nods "Well, for all we know it could be demonic possession. It would be good to ask around with your contacts" he whispers back to Kara. He looks back at the children to see if they finished eating...

Elena is strangely silent and just stays close to the children. She tries to gently stroke the smallest's hair. She seems deep in though. She's meditating an old and almost forgotten idea.


... Lyn turns back to Kara. "We should take the kids back to the town and follow this lead. I'll check the wands and scrolls and as soon as we get some healing I guess we are good to go..." 

He will cast Read Magic and Detect Magic to see what kinds of wands and scrolls they found. He'll ask Lae's help too for the potions and oils.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2011)

((Just checking, is everyone leaving the mine?  Or just some people?  Just verifying because it will take some time to identify everything.))

Lyn's take-10 on spellcraft is good enough to decipher the scrolls without 'read magic'.  The scrolls are (market price included since it's in my notes and will save time):

	Arcane Scroll (Obscuring Mist (25 gp), Ventriloquism (25 gp)) (total 50 gp)
	Arcane Scroll (Knock (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
	Arcane Scroll (Read Magic (12 gp 5 sp), Alarm (25 gp), Enthrall (200 gp)) (total 237 gp 5 sp)
	Arcane Scroll (Alarm (25 gp), Invisibility (150 gp), Knock (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
	Divine Scroll (Cause Fear (25 gp), Produce Flame (25 gp), Enthrall (150 gp)) (total 200 gp)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2011)

The wands can wait for the moment, Lyn thinks. He will put the money and scrolls into his bag of holding to split once they get back to the town. Although he will keep the scroll of invisibility handy.

"Let's go now then"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2011)

((Okay then.  ))

Lyn gathers up the party and the children and they begin a careful procession out of the mine.  Getting the children across the pit traps is a slow and frustrating process (not to mention potentially catastrophic) but ultimately serves only as a delay.

The children force a slow pace on the return to town.  All along the travels there is a constant feeling of something watching out in the wilderness but even Kara's sharp eyes do not find anything and ultimately they arrive at the town without incident.

The sun is just dawning as they enter the town.  The children (not to mention the party!) are bone weary but perk up slightly at the voices of the townspeople.  A crowd is gathered in vigil, apparently waiting for the heroes return.  The children rush forward to meet their families in joyous celebration.

Despite everyone's exhaustion some people are sent off to gather a feast and it soon seems like an impromptu town party is breaking out.  The party, of course, are welcome to attend as guests of honor.  Though the innkeeper offers them free room and board if they would prefer rest.

A few of the families waiting watch the children return eagerly, shortly turning to disappointment when the last of the children return.  They quietly slip off back to their homes to grieve privately.

Kurgan uses his meager spellcasting ability and healing belt to heal himself and some to Elena.  He then wanders off to find a relevantly quiet spot to do daily maintenance on his axe and armor.

Kara uses her healing belt to heal herself.  She makes some poilte conversation at the party but quickly withdraws to a room at the inn.

((Party Status))
Kurgan 164/164HP, 11/17Wis
Elena 62/109HP, 12/14Wis
Dee 115/118HP, 8/11Wis
Saxton 44/81HP, 13/13Wis
Kara 57/67HP, 23/24Wis
Adarys 75/76HP, 10/12Wis
Sebastian 57/94HP, 19/20Wis
Rebecca 54/72HP, 10/12Wis
Laelirin 24/42HP, 12/14Wis
Lyn 21/79HP, 13/14Wis
Cissinei 42/60HP, 14/16Wis

Cissinei/Laelirin/Lyn/Rebecca will need to rest for 8 hours before they can prepare spells.

((I don't have the Exp totals here, I'll post them when I get home later today))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2011)

Lyn will joyfully join the feast, just to finish eating and heading to the inn to fall in deep slumber. Snoring.

Elena thanks Kurgan for his healing. Before heading off to rest she also points out to the party they will need divine help restoring order to their minds. "His song messed our heads. I guess Sebastian could help restoring some sanity, but it will take some time for all the party to recover."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2011)

((Just FYI attribute damage heals naturally at 1 point / day (assuming 8 hours of rest).  Everyone but Kurgan will heal in 1-3 days.  IMO magical healing is FAR more needed for the HP damage.  The party could probably use a day or two off anyway  ))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2011)

((Ah, sorry, I thought it was Drained. I had to deal with that with Elena back with Muk. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2011)

Experience rewards:
Soulnova		
	Elena		5000exp
	Lyn		5100exp

Rhaella			
	Adarys	1383exp
	Laelirin	1833exp

Space Cowboy
	Sabastian	4583exp
	Rebecca	3483exp

CTK
	Dee		3433exp
	Cissinei	3283exp


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

Eventually partaking in the celebration or not everyone finds their way to the inn for some much needed sleep.`The next day Lyn, Laelirin, and Cisseini set about identifying the various magic they found (I'm assuming they still want to do this?)

It will take all three of them most of the day (7 hours), most of their level 1 spells, and a total of 1900gp to do so.

Kurgan wakes up in the morning and after his normal morning routine heads out to start his morning axe-forms before breakfast.

Kara wakes up unusually late, although her injuries seem to have healed with the rest her eyes show signs that she didn't sleep well.  Her face has her normal happy expression and she heads down to the common room for breakfast without complaint.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2011)

Lyn wakes up with a new bright in his eyes. He slept like a baby suckling on his mother breast and  seems more than confident today. (( Level up!)) He works with Cissy and Lae to identify the items with a big smile and humming now and then. _"dum de dum de dum"_. Lyn will use his healing belt to heal his wounds.

Elena wakes up late but not as late as Kara. She seems quite confused at first, looking around the room like she didn't remember how she got there then going to get a bath. Her sides and arms still quite hurt. She comes down to have breakfast and sit besides Lyn and Cissy, looking how they work identifying the items.

For a while she looks at them with a normal interest on their magic but not long she's lost in thought again but has a frown on her face.

"Good Azure, What is it??" Lyn turned around finishing his third item. "You have been staring at the void for three hours!" 

"What? Is Nothing" she shook her head and rolled her eyes like Lyn was talking nonsense.

"Nothing, huh?" he narrowed his eyes. "yeah, right" he turned back at the items but glanced back at her a couple of times before keep working.

A couple of minutes later she stood up and moved away... 

EDIT: She will ask around if any of the townsfolk know about an important or old tower to the east of here.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

*@Elena*
Elena asks around with the townspeople.  She doesn't come up with much, the locations of a few forts and strongholds, to the East the nearest one would be several weeks away.

She's about to give up when she happens on a merchant with a strange tale.  On his last trip to the town he had stopped for a meal and to let the animals graze and rest.  A large flying monster passed overhead and scattered his pack animals.  Searching for them he went deeper into the woods, the monster flew by again and landed on a small tower nestled in the hills.  He was worried he had been spotted by whatever it was and fled.

The area he describes would be about a day's travel by horse to the East.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2011)

Elena asks the man if he can describe the monster a little more. 


Once she has as much information she thanks the man and pays him 10 gold for his help. She will come back to the inn pondering on what to do next. She plays with a black feather in her hand. 

Finally, she goes with Sebastian. If she finds him:

"Sebastian, there's something I want to ask you" she tries to word her question carefully "When we die... do we stay _there_ or can we come back? If that's the case... can we remember anything from before?" she asks with a little hint of worrying on her voice.

((If CS is too busy to post. Let's wait until tomorrow.  ))

If Elena doesn't find Sebastian:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Elena will ask Kurgan if she can heal her and then head over to Lyn.

"Hey... Lyn" she tells hims just as he's finishing identifying another item.

"Uhm? Is _nothing_ already solved?" he smirks a little.

"Oh shut up, you sometimes have fits like a child" Lyn was about to open his mouth but Elena cut him short "Listen, can I borrow your healing belt?"

"My healing belt? Why? We are going to stay here a while, there's no need-" he crossed his arms.

"I need to check some stuff. We are going to stay here two or three days while we recover, right? The thing I want to look at is a day away to the east. I want to go there and see it for myself. That would give me enough time to go, look around and be back. Yes?" 

"Yes, I guess so. But... What is this thing you want to find? Either way, you shouldn't be going alone" he frowned and make a small move like he was about to clean the table where he was working.

"No" she grabbed the sleeve of his tunic and pulled him back to his seat. "I need to do this alone."

Lyn looked her hard. "We just fought a demon. And he blinded you. We are a team." 

Elena sighed. "I know Lyn, but this is... different. Please. If I'm not back by then, you will know where to find me"

Lyn massaged his forehead. "Alright" he took his belt off and gave it to her. "I'll ask Cissy or Lae to check on you each day. I don't have those kind of spells"

There was a second were she stood there silently with the belt in her hand. Then Elena gave him a surprise bear hug. "-choke. Cant-breathe"  

She left immediately without looking back. Lyn looked at the empty chair now, wondering if he had done well. He sighed and shrugged. As long as whatever she was looking wasn't a _too magical,_ she would be able to handle it.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

The man scratches his chin and thinks a moment, "well now, I was too busy trying not to get eaten to get a good look at it.  But I seem to remember thinking it looked a lot like a lion, big mane on its head.  Wings seemed more like a bat than a bird though."

"Are you hunting that thing?  Heroes like you must never rest do they?"  The man chuckles politely.  He doesn't seem to know much else.

((I'm fine with waiting))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

*Kara*

Kara was just finishing her breakfast when she was surprised (as much as Kara is visibly surprised by anything) by Malcom's entrance into the inn.  This may be the first time that he had left his small workshop since his arrival on the airship.  His face has the weary almost skeletal look of someone that hasn't slept in days.

Kara quickly covers her surprise and smiles at Malcom.  But before she can say anything he interrupts, "I've done it!  I found the catalyst.  I even located where you can get it for me, with Marcy's help.  It's even nearby."

She considered asking for an explanation but the last time she did that he launched into a four hour lecture on magical theory, metallurgy, elemental theory, and culinary appreciation.  She still wasn't sure how it related to everything.  "Slow down Malcom,  what exactly are you looking for?  And you really should ask me rather than Marcy if you need something."

"The stone, the stone!  Alchemical transmutation.  It's exactly what I need I'm sure of it."  He paused looking at her blank look and sighed, "surely you've heard of the philosopher's stone?  Stories of lead turned to gold?"  She nodded and he continued, "it is theory of alchemy applied, and there is supposed to be one nearby.  The lair of Kraka'chilmarli."

"Who, or what, is 'Kraka'chilmarli' exactly?"  She looked at Malcom suspiciously.  "And just where is his lair?"

"A dragon, of course."  His voice almost dripped with contempt, he always did assume everyone should know everything he did.  "He's more commonly known in this area as 'the Great Roar' in this parts.  His lair is supposed to be in the frozen marshes Southwest of here."

Kara picked up her glass and took a deep drink, taking care to keep her face expressionless.  "A dragon?  Of course.  I might need a few days to prepare for such a feat."  She wondered briefly just what she was getting in to.

Malcom waved dismissively, "I've been years at work on this, a few days or weeks is meaningless.  All that matters is I'm a step closer after so long."

Kara swallowed again and walked over to where the mages were working, they would likely be the best first source of information on dragons.  She glanced back surprised again to see Malcom ordering a drink at the bar, something even she could not remember seeing him do.

When the mages had a moment free, Kara sat down and casually addressed them, "I may need a bit of a favor," she began slowly.  It was a complicated situation and she didn't want to make it worse by giving the wrong impression.

"He needs something that might belong to a dragon and," she paused considering her options.  "Well suffice it to say I need to help him.  What do I need to know?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2011)

Lyn's head had turned immediately at the mention of "Dragon". Like a deer who was about to get _Fireballed_. Big eyes open, totally frozen, head directly facing the coming doom. You know the look.

He listened closely to Kara and slowly regained movement of his head, nodding. He then gulped.

Knowledge Arcana 1d20+16 → [12,16] = (28)



> "He needs something that might belong to a dragon and," she paused considering her options. "Well suffice it to say I need to help him. What do I need to know?"



"To kill it. Of course. That's the first thing you need to know if you want anything from it. I would need to know what kind of dragon is it and I could..." he cleared his throat "... ehem... I could think on an strategy. You have to kill it fast. They can destroy from afar if they find you in the open... their lairs are usually trap ridden... sometimes they have _kobolds._"

He shook his head. "There are many things to know about them, but, again. We need to know it's type" he assured Kara.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

Lets see if Kara knows anything off the top of her head:
Knowledge: History: 1d20+9
10+9 = 19

Knowledge: Local: 1d20+9
10+9 = 19
Eh, probably not

Kara nods, "I'll see what I can find out for you, thanks."

She asks around the city to see what they can tell her.
Gather Information: 1d20+26
15+26 = 41

She learns:
- 'Kraka'chilmarli' is a black dragon, according to the stories he's called 'the Great Roar' because he once flattened a city with one mighty roar, leaving nothing but dust behind.  Most people don't believe the last bit but nobody here knows enough to say for sure.
- This town isn't close enough to have problems with him, but apparently he has standing arrangements with the towns nearer to the marsh.  The rumors vary from the dragon rules the towns and villages directly eating maidens daily to simply getting tributes of gold and livestock to sate his bloodlust.
- He has been causing problems for the area for at least 400 years, what he was doing before that isn't known (that makes him at least 'old' CR 16, I expect people to plan for this).
- He's apparently made his lair in some ruins in the swampland, part of an ancient fortress that was lost to the swamp long ago.

She returns and relates the information to Lyn and the others.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2011)

Lyn's mouth make a fine line. He doesn't like what he's hearing.

"400 years old. Damn... that's... well, he's old. That's bad for us." He starts trying to recall what he can.

"Black dragons... let's see. They spit acid from a distance... at least like a longbow... I guess. A dragon this old must have resistance against most damage... their skin is VERY thick so I think lots of magic would be really necessary for this fight.  Oh, and of course, they can scare you shitless."

"They could trash you, hit you, bite you, claw you and slap you in a matter of seconds. You would be death before hitting the ground" He explains to Kara.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

Kara bites her lip and frowns, "so basically fighting is impossible?  I suppose that's expected."  She laughs politely, "I guess I couldn't exactly expect my whip to hurt something that size anyway."  If it was going to be this dangerous there was no point in involving the others.

"Maybe a quick magical trick?  Invisibility or something, just walk in, take what I need, and walk out?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2011)

"Well, I really doubt we can fight it in our current state. Not impossible. We would need to gather better spells, magical protections... and those cost *a lot*. Look what happened to us when fighting that demon... Kraka'chilmarli will be even harder".

"Well, invisibility could kinda work there. They could still 'feel' you and know your general location up close but I believe it can be much more easier for us to sneak pass. There's also the problem that _one does not simply walk into a Dragon's lair_. They usually have servants, slaves or minions guarding the lair, or at best the whole place is ridden of traps. We would need Adarys and Dee working on traps while we are invisible... And then, the Dragons don't take it lightly if you steal something from them. That's why I was saying you need to kill him. Otherwise, he'll hunt you down... at least I would. "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

"Oh, I can't ask you to be involved.  If it's going to be that dangerous I'll find some other way."  Kara shrugged as  if it were nothing.  "Don't worry about it, I've distracted you long enough."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2011)

"What? Wait. " Lyn almost went over the table to hold her arm "You are not thinking on going by yourself, right? Dear Azure, what's with you girls and "_I have to do this by myself_"?" he said shaking his head. 

"Listen, it can be done. It will take time and lots of research, specially about his lair. It would be best if *we all * could actually work together as a team. We have had some trouble lately trying to keep up. You saw what happened back with the demon."

"Look, I just got some new spells... one of which I'm sure it could help you" ((Lyn casts Cloudkill, every other NPC in the inn dies. ))  Lyn starts casting a spell and he disappears completely. Greater invisibility. The nothingness speaks to Kara  "Tada~! That bitch is not the only one with the invisibility card up his androgenic sleeve. And this one is even better... I don't reappear when I cast spells or attack. Take that you sorry piece of demonic pea cock!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2011)

((Every NPC and probably some of the PCs  ))

Kara considers Lyn's words, "thank you, it means a lot to have your support."  She smiles warmly at the spot he used to occupy.  "Ultimately I don't want to bring anyone that isn't comfortable with it though.  Believe it or not I'm not exactly helpless myself."  She gave a wry smile.

"And Malcom, for all his eccentricities, can help out quite a bit with getting ready.  Make a list of what we need and he can probably make it.  Might need to provide funding for raw materials though."

Kara will gather everyone (save possibly Elena and Sebastian depending on what's going on there) and bring them up to speed.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2011)

((Let's move ahead then. I'm going to think Elena got healed with Kurgan. BTW, did Lyn and Co. finished identifying the magic items? ))

Elena already left before Kara starts gathering everyone. She makes a quick stop to try to find some potions before heading out to the East.

She will try to get the following potions:
Hide from undead 50gp
Protection from Evil 50gp
Cure Light Wounds x5 250gp

Elena cant deny she's nervous. For the last 4 years she has always fought as a team, never alone. She gets her horse gives a deep breath before making the horse gallop to the mysterious tower.


----

Lyn plays around with a gold coin between his fingers. He stills needs to split the loot they found but he's almost sure they will end up using that money for the dragon. He waits to see what Kara will tell the others.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2011)

A loud, ear splitting screech is heard coming from outside the Inn. Not at all like the screech of a human, more akin to the screech of a Eagle, only multiplied in volume. Within seconds the sound is followed up by the footfalls of a man dressed in heavy armor. The door soon opens and man walks in dressed head to toe in dark Adamantine armor. A sky blue cloak tied around his neck ending in red flames near the bottom came inches above dragging the ground.

The figure stopped the door and did not move. His unseen eyes surveying the Inn's current inhabitants.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2011)

Lyn mouth's dropped.  He stood there too shocked to say anything.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2011)

((I'll be going to sleep soon, but by all means keep discussing things while I'm gone!  If anyone wants to buy things that can even loosely be related to dragon-hunting Malcom can make anything that's CL 11 or less (sorta), and he'll do it for 50% of the market price just place your "orders"))

@Elena:
Kurgan heals Elena's remaining wounds.  He's mildly suspicious of what she's up to but he trusts her enough to give her some privacy.

She headed out (on horseback I assume) along the main road east.  The merchant gave her a good idea of where to start looking, but it would be a decent trip getting there and the day was already on in full.
((I'll post more for Elena in the morning, my notes for this are all at work  ))


@Everyone else:
Kara gathers everyone together (including Glenn assuming he's interested).  She'll explain everything she found out from  and .

"I don't want to force anyone though, from what Lyn tells me this will be incredibly dangerous.  I won't have people getting killed for me."  She pauses to take a deep breath before continuing. "but I'm thankful to those that do.  This is essentially Malcom's project.  I understand that we'll need supplies for it, he should be able to handle most of our needs."

"We'll probably want to stop at a city nearer to the marsh, we should be able to find out what we need to know there.  But I'm open for suggestions as to what to ask.  Left to their own rumors tend to overwhelm the truth, I'm good at filtering things out but if you can give me an idea of things to find out it will help."

"Where's Elena?  I couldn't find her when I looked.  I think she'd want to be a part of the planning."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2011)

A hidden smirk formed on the face of the helmeted man, "Long Blonde hair, Blue eyes, user of Arcane magics. The descriptions in the bounty poster for a certain princes' murder matches you almost exactly. There is one notable discrepancy though. The poster clearly states that your a young woman. I guess those feminine looks pay off every once in a while..."

The Helmeted man removes his helmet revealing long locks of golden blond hair, green eyes, a well chiseled jaw, and one hell of a cocky smirk. "It's been a long time, Lyn."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2011)

There were a couple of seconds before Lyn's shock face faded away, replaced by a big smile as Glenn talked. "I'll be damned!" he hit the table and walked towards the Paladin with arms open. "Don't make me go and kill the artist of that poster!" he laughed quite entertained by his joke "-Wait, is a joke, right? I don't remember killing a prince"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2011)

Glenn's expression changed and became more serious, "I'm quite serious. The prince appeared quite feminine. The descriptions given of his killers match most of you guys that I used to travel with. Without a doubt, you guys were the ones that killed him."

"But I figured, my old comrades weren't the types to go around killing princes for the hell of it. So I figured I'd hear rather hear about what happened from you."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2011)

Lyn blinked thrice. "Well, we haven't met any princes that I know of" he said rather perplexed. "We have been killing demons and goblins while going North. But..."

"...Where and when did this happen?" he shook his head rather confused by now.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2011)

Glenn stepped in close and answered in a hushed tone, "Recently, at a nearby mine."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

Lyn narrowed his eyes. "Oh, you mean the demonic androgynous pea-_COCK_. Yes, yes we killed him. He was sacrificing children and infecting goblin with some strange demonic necromancy" he said crossing his arms. "Is no secret. Go ahead, we saved 5 kids from it"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Lyn narrowed his eyes. "Oh, you mean the demonic androgynous pea-_COCK_. Yes, yes we killed him. He was sacrificing children and infecting goblin with some strange demonic necromancy" he said crossing his arms. "Is no secret. Go ahead, we saved 5 kids from it"



"Based on the information I have, the prince may have been demon possessed. Regardless the bounties I've spoken of are very real, the descriptions remarkably accurate, and the rewards are very steep. That being the case I would suggest getting out of here as soon as possible." Glenn smirked and leaned back, "I'm sure Heather and I will be joining you of course."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

"Well, that's unexpected" he said massaging his neck. "There's only one little detail" he made a pause while looking at the door. "Elena left by herself to check 'something' to the East. I'll need to leave a message for her to meet us somewhere else" 

"Because... you know, we want to kill a dragon." he grinned at Glenn "Do you think that would be enough to deter future bounty hunters?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

@Elena
((Hmm, I should probably hurry up and stat out this place before she get there, yes?))

Elena rides along the road to the East following the directions given to her by the merchant.  The journey is calm though she's warned by a few travelers about how the goblins in the area have been unusually aggressive lately (()) but she has no encounters with them.

After a while of riding evening begins to set in.  While she considers the choice of pressing on or finding a place to camp she starts to get a strange sense of deja vu, as something about the area looks familiar.  An instinct tells her that if she leaves the road and heads into the woods north she'll find the entrance she's looking for.

@Everyone else
Kara stayed silent while absorbing the information, "I'll ask my friends to see what they can find out.  With luck we can stay a step ahead of any bounty hunters, any that can't fly that is, until we can get a solid grasp on what is going on."  She sighs and runs a hand through her hair somewhat frustrated.

"Until then we should probably try to keep a low profile, no sense making things easier for anyone."  She pauses and curses in Gnome, "and if we leave a message for Elena we're leaving a sign saying exactly where we are going for anyone looking for us."

"I guess my vote would be leave as subtle a note as possible for her, and head nearer to the swamp to do some research.  With any luck Elena will get back quickly and can meet up with us before other groups do."

Also Lyn and the other mages had finished with their identifications:

*Spoiler*: _List_ 




	Golembane Scarab (2500 gp)
	Potion of Aid (300 gp)
	Potion of Invisibility (300 gp)
	Potion of Magic Fang (50 gp)
	Potion of Protection from Chaos (50 gp)
	Potion of Remove Paralysis (300 gp)
	Potion of Sanctuary (50 gp)
	Potion of Shield of Faith (+2) (50 gp)
	Potion of Shield of Faith (+3) (300 gp)
	Potion of Tongues (750 gp)
	2 x Oil of Invisibility (2x300 gp)
	Oil of Magic Stone (50 gp)
 	2 x Oil of Magic Weapon (2x50 gp)
	Wand of Burning Hands (36 of 50 charges) (540 gp)
	Wand of Cat's Grace (14 of 50 charges) (1260 gp)
	Wand of Owl's Wisdom (20 of 50 charges) (1800 gp)
	Wand of Owl's Wisdom (21 of 50 charges) (1890 gp)

Prices are market prices not sales prices, technically they wouldn't know the exact number of charges but I'm lazy and would rather you guys keep track of that than me 




((I'm probably going to have Adaris and Laelirin step out after treasure is divided, they don't really have a stake with the party so it seems reasonable they'll take their chances on their own rather than go dragon hunting with people they just met a few days ago.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

Lyn nods to Kara and starts dividing the loot between the party. He gives Lae and Adarys their share.* 1,500 gold coins for each one *(counting Kara, Kurgan, Sebastian, Rebecca, Cissi, Dee, Adarys, Lae, Lyn and Elena). He keeps Elena's share for when she comes back.

Elena: the potion of invisibility and shield of faith +3
Kara: the potion of tongues and an oil of magic weapon. Wand of Cat Grace and the wand of Owls wisdom with 21 charges. 
Kurgan: Protection from Chaos and Oil of invisibility
Sebastian: Potion of Remove paralysis
Rebecca: Potion of Aid
Cissi: Magic Fang, Sanctuary, Oil of magic Weapon and Shield of faith +2
Dee: Oil of invisibility

He keeps the wands of Burning Hands and the wand of Owl wisdom. He will keep the scrolls in his bag of holding for everyone to use.

Before leaving he will look for the older kid they saved. He will ask him for help with Elena's message. "Some people will come looking for us. They want to catch us because we killed the weird man at the cave. If they ask you about what happened, tell them the truth. That he kept you and your friends in that dark ugly room and scared you taking the other children away. But, now, we need your help." he said with a dignified tone "You see... remember the nice lady with the armor? she just left to check on something and she doesn't know about these people are trying to catch us. If you see her in a couple of days, tell her to leave town and pass her this note." he gives the kid a small piece of paper. It reads:

_"The pack will chase a big black lizard in the place of shallow waters."_

"You will do us a great service with this. Of course, this is a secret, Alright?" He gives the kid one gold coin and a smile.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

The child, Serl (who as an aside is actually the brother of what's-her-name that got the party involved in this to begin with) takes the note with a shaky hand, "I'll pass her the note when I see her."  He seems trustworthy enough.

Next question, is the party taking the big obvious airship, or going by foot (/horse/gryphon)?  It'll be a few hours by airship or about 2 days by horse.

If the latter, what does the party intend to do with the airship (I guess this applies to the former to a lesser extent)?


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

(( I was under the impression that the Airship was left behind. Like it couldn't cross the mountains to the north for some magic or radiation . That's why we arrived walking to the town, I believe. I would ask CTK. ))

Elena takes another deep breath. This instinct is unnerving. Every passing moment she realizes this might have not been a very good idea. Was she ready for what she would find? Did she even want to know? Did her instinct tells her it was dangerous?

There was only one way to find out. She entered the forest to the north.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

soulnova said:


> (( I was under the impression that the Airship was left behind. Like it couldn't cross the mountains to the north for some magic or radiation . That's why we arrived walking to the town, I believe. I would ask CTK. ))



(IIRC) The airship was stopped near this city because the cold farther north would be problematic for it.

The party's going south(west) so I assumed it was an option.

Whether it's a better plan to take the airship or leave it "hidden" is up to the PCs though.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

((Edited my previous post for Elena))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

*@Elena*
As Elena heads into the woods the sense of deja vu only gets stronger.  If she didn't know better she would be sure that she had been here before, oddly the feeling is accompanied by excitement and a sense of adventure.

Following her instincts she continues for a few minutes the terrain becomes hillier.  Soon she comes across a small structure built into the side of a hill.  It's construction somewhat reminds her of a gatehouse.  It's built solidly of stone, like something she would expect in a castle, and closed with a simple (if somewhat large) wooden door.  There doesn't seem to be a lock.

Her "feeling" tells her that the tower is through here.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

She certainly gets chills down her spine. This is almost too much! She has a nervous smile on her face, like she is fearing making a fool of herself. In a way she hopes this is all Lyn's doing. That in a matter of minutes he will jump out and yell "Surprise surprise! It was all a joke. Wasn't it great!? You needed something to keep your mind busy from -you know who-" then she would go ahead and choke him a little and call him "an ass". They would go back, she would have a red face and don't mention the incident ever again.

But that wouldn't happen. 

She stepped ahead and tried to open the great door to keep going and find the mysterious tower.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

The door is heavy but yields easily enough to her strength.  It opens to reveal a small (8'x10'?) room.  Another doorway leads (presumably) deeper into the hillside across the room.  The room is lit by lanterns on either side of the far door.

On each side rest two large, pure-white wolves.  They have sturdy chains about their necks securing them to the side walls.  They perk up at Elena's entrance and begin growling.

Roll init 

(For what it is worth, she has no particular deja vu about the wolves.  If indeed she has been here before these are a new addition.)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

Init 1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)

"Someone's home" she mutters ironically. Elena steps back outside the room where the wolves can't get her. The last time she got to fight wolves, she ended up tripped the whole time.  "Too much to ask to Sit?"

She takes out her magic composite longbow and makes full round attacks.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [14,15] = (29)
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [13,10] = (23)
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)

dmg
1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d8+5 → [2,5] = (7)



Round 2
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [13,15] = (28)
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [1,10] = (11) 
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [9,5] = (14)

dmg
1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)
1d8+5 → [4,5] = (9)
1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)



Round 3
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [12,15] = (27)
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [20,10] = (30) 
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)

dmg
1d8+5 → [4,5] = (9)
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10)



Round 4
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [16,15] = (31)
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [19,10] = (29)
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [2,5] = (7)

dmg
1d8+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d8+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10)



Round 5
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [3,15] = (18)
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [14,10] = (24)
1d20+15;1d20+10;1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)

dmg
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)





=============================

Meanwhile, miles away....

"I think is better if we leave the ship hidden. Dee's crew can take care of it good enough and also Elena's mom is there with them. It would be too troublesome to travel around announcing or arrival everywhere" Lyn explained to the rest "Any other suggestions?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

*@Elena*
Elena moves to ready her bow but one of the wolves charges faster.  It grabs at her leg biting fiercely (13 damage), oddly instead of the warm rush of blood the bite seems bitterly cold.  The wolf tries to take her down but she braces and throws it off.

She steps back quickly and fires off three arrows in rapid succession, all three mark the flank of one of the wolves staining the fur with dots of red.  The other wolf lunches forward hoping to latch onto her as well but is held back by the end of its chain.

Undeterred it inhales deeply and breathes, letting loose a cone of frost across Elena.  Moments later the first wolf fires a cone as well as she struggles to dodge the brunt of the cold.  (10+7 damage).

Keeping her focus Elena steps back again and fires at her target, this time only one arrow hitting the mark.  Both wolves growl and paw angrily at the ground but are unable to reach her to do anything.

Elena steps back and again fires at the wolves.  The first arrow adds a fifth spot of blood to the wolf's white fur and it drops to the ground, bleeding its last strength out.   Her second arrow catches the other wolf in the eye, but amazingly it seems only enraged by the wound and it continues struggling when her third arrow marks its flesh.

The surviving wolf lets loose another blast of frost however nothing more than a cool breeze makes its way to Elena.  She fires one last arrow and it strikes the wolf in the head, it falls to the ground motionless.


*@Others*
((Huh, you know, I had forgotten all about Elena's mom))

Kara nods, "I tend to agree, as nice as the ship is it is too easy of a target.  It's how I found you after all.  We'll make our way on foot then.  From what I have heard it's a larger city we're going to, so major shopping can probably wait until then but if anyone needs to buy something before we leave now would be the time."

"If you're planning on having Malcom make anything let him know so he can get the raw materials in town.  His... helpers... can do the work while we travel easily enough."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

((Yeah, that happens to me a lot lol)) 

Elena will look around the room this time with Nusintia. She want's to know if there's any clue of who or what placed those wolves here.

----

Lyn is ready to go whenever they say. 

(( Strongarm, just letting you know. Lyn is a taller and "manlier" now. Think of Deidara))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

*@Elena*

The wolves are chained up by fairly typical manacles (if there is such a thing as a "typical" way of restraining a large wolf).  It would seem to be the work of a human (or something with human-like hands at the very least).

Handle Animal:
1d20+12
7+12 = 17

The wolves themselves show some scars and mostly-healed wounds that are consistent with animal training (and a rather rough method of it at that).  It seems almost over-done but Elena's skills normally wouldn't extend well to magical creatures like Winter Wolves so she's not sure if this is by requirement or sadism.

Other than that the room's only real feature is the lamps which also seem quite mundane.  They're rather commonly manufactured, the sort that could be bought just about anywhere and they have each burned through about half their oil.

Much like on the outside the room seems to Elena to be like a fortresses gatehouse.  A sort of barrier room to keep out intruders.  She could almost envision arrow slits or murder holes alongside a sturdy iron portcullis but whomever built the room was apparently satisfied with the heavy wooden doors.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

After investigating, Elena moves forward to the other exit, either way there's not much else she can do with the wolves ((can she bring her horse along? )).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

Elena opens the far door and reveals a longish hallway (10' wide, 10' tall, ~50' long).  It turns to the left at the end of the hallway.  There's a door (normal sized) on the left about 15' in, and another (also normal sized) on the right at the end where it turns.

It's the same sort of stone masonry as the gatehouse and lanterns are spaced out down the hallway.

((There's room for the horse, though she probably can't ride it, not comfortably at least.  The horse won't be happy though, it might take some effort to keep it under control.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

Elena will make sure to leave the horse outside, out of sight. After that's done she will check each door listening closely before trying to open any of them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

((*snicker*))

Elena carefully checks the first door and pushes it open.  It leads to a largish room (15'x20' or so).  For a moment the sense of deja vu almost overwhelms her and she sees the room as a barracks, bunk beds lined up along the room and various training gear carefully stored.

It passes in almost an instant and she sees the room as it really is.  A cluttered, messy chamber with a single small bed.  Clothes are scattered everywhere with a handful of loose books mixed around the mess.  An empty armor stand is in one corner of the room.

There's no one in the room but she gets the sense that it's lived in.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

Elena held to the door like she was suddenly going to fall down for the first impression she got. She winked twice realizing everything here was real.  She moved quickly, towards the armors, trying to discern some coats of arms. She also looks at the titles of the books... and carefully moves the clothes in the ground wondering if they are woman's or man's clothes.

She then goes to check the other door, bracing herself for another flashback. Yes, she must have been here. She must have!


============

(( I'm guessing they are now traveling to the city))

Lyn starts walking closer to Glenn. "So... this bounty, can I hear how much does my head worths? Do they want us alive?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2011)

*@Elena*
The books are mostly simple fiction books, fairly common publications no real pattern about them.  There's no armor in the room, there's an armor stand (basically a mannequin that is used to hold some sort of armor when it's not being worn), this particular model is likely used for full plate armor (though it could hold lighter armors, it just has extraneous parts in that case).

The clothes are male garments (including undergarments ), average quality (commoner clothes, maybe poor merchants, certainly no one of noble or the upper class).

She advances carefully to the other door.  Before entering she can see the hallway goes about another 30' after the left turn and ends in a large door similar to the one she originally entered from.  Listening carefully at the door and hearing nothing she quietly pushes the door open.

She has no vision upon opening the door, she sees a set of dungeon cells, sparsely furnished (each has a bench or two and some hay for bedding along with a chamber pot or two).  Seeing the cells does send a spike of emotion; a cold, painful loss as if the world no longer has meaning.  It is so overwhelming that for a moment she can do nothing but breathe heavily.

It doesn't have the same "deja vu" feeling that other areas have had, but something very, _very_ bad happened here, she's sure of it.

*@Others*
((For Glenn's reference the initial offered bounty is 5000gp for each member dead, 10000gp alive, whoever is offering the bounty is apparently quite serious.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2011)

Elena tries to clutch something in her chest as if it was hurting, she takes her Crest of Bravery instead. She looks down wondering if it was wise to come alone.  She takes courage and walks inside looking at the cells. If there's nothing more she will go down the rest of the hallway to the next set of doors.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

*@Elena*
The cells are all empty.  Like the previous room there's a general indication that at least some of them were occupied not too long ago however it's difficult to say whether that was hours or days ago.

Satisfied she moves on towards the doors at the end of the hallway.  She pushes them open to reveal the outdoors.  Stepping out she finds an open area nestled in a sort of valley between hills.  She has no "feelings" about this area however when she first steps out a powerful drowsiness does wash over her.  For a moment she wants nothing more than to curl up in the grass and sleep but it quickly passes.

Cages are built scattered around outside, it's tough for her human eyes to see very far by moonlight but from what she can see the cage to her right contains a strange creature that looks like someone tried to mate a horse with an eagle.  It slumbers in the cage contently, apparently unaware of Elena's entrance.

To her left is a cage contains (what appears to be) a normal woman, slightly older than Elena herself.  The woman is resting when Elena first enters but quickly rouses herself and rushes to the bars, "help!"  The woman starts loudly then quickly hushes herself, looking around nervously, "you have to help me get out of here!"

Farther forward  Elena can make out the edges of two more cages but she can't tell what, if anything, is contained within them.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

(( :WOW :33  ))

Elena moves to the woman's cage rather surprised. "What's going on here? Who put you in there?" she tries to see if she can brake the lock of the cage with Nusintia.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

(( Don't get too excited, it's a hippogriff  ))

"Two men, they put me here, put these creatures here.  I..." the woman pauses, there's an obvious confusion about something but Elena doesn't detect any _dishonesty_ about it.  "I'm not sure how I got here, why I'm locked up with these strange animals.  Like I'm in some sort of zoo."

The woman steps back to let Elena look at the lock.  With a powerful swing Nusintia crashes into it.  There's a horrible sound of rending metal but it does the job and the door swings open.  The hippogriff in the nearby cell perks its head up then gives the hippogriff version of a shrug and goes back to sleep.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

"I'm sure I felt some kind of magic when arriving here... does one of them is some sort of mage? How long have they been gone?" she looked back at the way she came from. Elena walks closer to the other cages to see if there's anybody else trapped inside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

"Oh, they just came past here with some poor girl."  The woman steps carefully out of the cage as Elena starts towards the other cages.  "They'll probably be busy with her for a while."

Elena is surprised by the sudden impact of two heavy claws across her back (12 damage).

When she turns back she finds that something is rather different, while the woman's head and torso looks the same, her lower body looks as if attached to a lion, like some sort of bizarre centaur.



"I'm sure you'll get to meet them soon enough though, I'll get you ready for them.  It would have been easier if you had just gone to sleep."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

*@Others* (Might as well have some fun on the trip, no?  )
The journey is quiet for the first few hours giving the party the chance to chat and catch up with Glenn (and Heather?) after being apart.  However just as it is getting dark they happen upon the ruins of a wagon.  Several large rocks (or small boulders?) rest beside the wagon, and from the looks of the damage they must have collided with the wagon at a great speed.

A man is resting beside the wagon muttering under his breath.  He rises at the party approaches and calls out, "hail good travelers!  My caravan was set upon by giants!  Stole all my goods!  Might I trouble you for an escort to the next village?"

He mutters, apparently as an afterthought, "paid that short sack of shit dwarf in advance too.  Some guard he turned out to be, dragged off to play 'dwarfball' by the giants leaving me stranded."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

Elena frowns with a disaproving look.  "Big mistake" she mutters as a matter of fact. She activates the healing belt to recover and readies Nusintia for a mighty blow.



Init  1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24)

Power Attack + full attack ...beotch!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [17,13] = (30) Crit
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [11,8] = (19)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20) crit

dmg
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [7,10,3,1,10] = (31)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [4,10,1,4,10] = (29)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [8,10,5,5,10] = (38)




Round 2
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [15,13] = (28)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [2,8] = (10)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21) crit

dmg
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [8,10,5,2,10] = (35)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [6,10,6,2,10] = (34)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [5,10,6,6,10] = (37)





Round 3
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [8,13] = (21)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [18,8] = (26) crit (/rapestomp )
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)


dmg
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [6,10,6,3,10] = (35)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [1,10,4,6,10] = (31)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [6,10,3,6,10] = (35)





Round 4
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [7,13] = (20)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [2,8] = (10)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)

Dmg
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [3,10,6,1,10] = (30)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [3,10,1,6,10] = (30)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [7,10,3,1,10] = (31)






Round 5
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [7,13] = (20)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [10,8] = (18)
1d20+13;1d20+8;1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)


dmg
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [4,10,5,6,10] = (35)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [3,10,2,1,10] = (26)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [6,10,5,3,10] = (34)






Crit threats

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+13 → [18,13] = (31)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [3,10,4,1,10] = (28)


1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [2,10,5,6,10] = (33)


1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [3,10,6,6,10] = (35)


1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6+10 → [1,10,3,3,10] = (27)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

@Elena:
Elena swings as she turns to face the Lamia putting her weight into the rotation.  Nusintia catches the creature's neck and neatly deposits the head on the floor.  For a moment the body seems to hang there then it drops limply to the ground.

((Do you want to roll your healing belt so I know how much she heals?))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

She uses 1 charge three times to heal also the damage made by the wolves.

2d8 → [3,7] = (10)
2d8 → [5,6] = (11)
2d8 → [5,2] = (7)

Total: +28hp

((Gah, should have known she would die))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

((Heh, if you're looking to take prisoners you know you can do -4 to attack to deal nonlethal damage, right?  Granted it still might be a few hours to wake them up afterward))

((Assuming Elena wants to move on))

The dead lamia has no equipment, even her clothing must have been illusionary before.  Her body shows many mostly-healed wounds, small cuts, burn marks.  It reminds Elena uncomfortably of the wolves she met earlier despite the fact that the woman had been undoubtedly intelligent.

Moving on she carefully advances to see the next two cages.  The one on the right contains a strange creature that one might guess is the work of some insanely bored mage.  The front of it is the body of a lion, the rear is the body of a goat (with a snake apparently growing out the rear as a tail!) leathery, dragon-like wings, and to top it off three heads!  The center that of a lion, the left that of a goat, and the right a red dragon's head!


The strange creature paces anxiously in the cage, all three (four if you count the snake) locked on Elena.

The left cage is filled with large cobwebs, initially Elena thought it empty but then saw a small figure, a halfling, within.  The man is completely nude but doesn't seem concerned with that (at least not at the moment).  He offers a halfhearted shrug to Elena and says simply "help?"

To her right (passing between the chimera and hippogriff's cages) she can barely make out three more cages, and a tower (~40' tall, three maybe four floors probably).


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

No way Elena is going to open the other cages. Not for the moment. She looks at the halfling with a inquisitive look. She sighs "What are you? A magic spider?" she said pointing at the cobwebs. "Listen, I'll check the other cages and the tower. Be truthfull and tell me what I want to know and I will _consider_ letting you out when I'm done here. First of all, what are you and why are you being training for?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

The halfling offers a half-hearted shrug apparently aware of the absurdity of the situation.  "Training?"  He stops and frowns, "I suppose you could call it that.  The armored man, he simply beats us.  Its painful but it only needs to be endured.  The other," he stops and shudders.  "He brings hot irons and knives and knows how to use both.  And he wants obedience."

Elena can see injuries and marks on the halfling's body.  His injuries and the other creatures' are consistent with his story.  "I've only been here for a few days, I think, it's fuzzy trying to remember further back.  But I don't like the cage, I want to go, be free.  I don't know that I can resist him much longer.  The cat woman," he pauses and points at the dead lamia, "the eagle-horse" he indicates the Hippogriff, "they have given in.  They don't get hurt any more."  He sits down in the middle of the cage hugging his knees, "I just don't want it to hurt any more."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

Elena looks back at the cages. "Alright, I'll go try to find these men. Still, you avoided the question, what are you? Maybe you'll answer when I come back" she steps back away from his cage. Of course she doesn't like the mistreatment of other beings, but if they are some kind of monster she can't take anymore chances.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

(("Monster" is a very subjective term  ))

To go towards the other cages/the tower she'll have to go by the Chimera's cage.  The side near the Hippogriff's cage is the wider passage (but obviously has the Hippogriff in it).

Any particular decision?


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

Elena will try to move with total defense besides the path of the hippogriff. He at leasts seems to be sleeping. She wont let her guard down.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

Meanwhile....


Lyn will wave at the man in the road. "Well, we are kind of a hurry, but I wouldn't mind you.

"How many of these giants were there?" he looks interested on the remains of the wagon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

*@Elena*
Elena carefully creeps along the edge of the cage.  The hippogriff again raises its head and snorts in her direction but it seems largely content to ignore her.  The chimera, on the other hand, charges at the bars of the cage roaring from all three heads.

The dragon head inhales and blasts a brief snort of fire out it's nose but beyond the intimidation factor nothing comes from it.

After getting past the cages she's able to see the three remaining cages more clearly.  The one immediately before the tower is empty (or at least appears that way  ).  The cage to her left contains a horse of the purest white, a long golden horn protrudes from it's head.  It paws the ground nervously in the cage.  The cage to her left contains a black horse, when it sees Elena looking it spreads dark feathered wings and whinnies loudly.

The tower is before her, past the "empty" cage.  She can see light peeking out through through the edges of the door.

*@Everyone else*

The man snorts, "two of them, big blue sacks of refuse.  Frost Giants, I think?  Smashed my wagon up real good, then just waltzed over and scooped up my goods.  Dwarf tried to fight, they only laughed at him and scooped him up too.  Worthless sod."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

((I'm pretty sure she has heard of Pegasus and unicorns but not their characteristics. Must be part of basic lore, no? Dragons, unicorns and faeries. lol))

Elena eyes suspiciously the empty cage but then her attention changes immediately to the two horses. She stares in awe. She steps closer in silence unsure if they are also using an alternate form like the woman-lion.  

Suddenly, Elena remembers something. With shaky hands, she promptly starts searching through her backpack. She produces a single black feather and holds it at the pegasus level.  

"Seems like... I have been looking for you" she whispers still somewhat shocked. She tries to see if the black pegasus' feathers match the one she has. 

((The unicorn and the pegasus are a stallions or mares? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

((Geldings ))  ((Nah, the pegasus is a stallion, the unicorn a mare))

She would probably need to ask a ranger or a druid to be sure, but the feather looks like a good match for the wings of the pegasus.  She feels an echo of the "loss" that she felt before but it pales compared to what she remembers from the dream or from the jail cell.

The pegasus definitely has a bit of a wild spark to him, like a horse that hasn't been tamed yet.  He skips around the small cell when Elena approaches, keeping a close eye on her but he doesn't seem aggressive as much as cautious.

The unicorn, on the other hand, is perfectly serene.  She watches Elena carefully pawing the ground with one hoof.  She bends her head to tap the lock of her cage with her horn.

((And yeah, I'd assume she's heard stories at least of the more common fantastic animals.  Probably the chimera too.  Probably not the hippogriff and almost certainly not the lamia (or the "halfling") ))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

"Shhh, there boy. They haven't hurt you much have they?" she looked at the coat of the pegasus but she wasn't expecting to find signs of 'training'. 

She watched the unicorn a little surprised by its intelligence but she's still unsure of what to do. As far as she knew, these creatures were described as quite good in tales, sometimes even helping maidens, innocent children or protecting forests. But then, this could be something entirely different.

She sighed and held Nusintia high "Please, don't impale me when you get out". She will break the lock and open the cage slowly getting out of the way of the unicorn. She stays on her guard in case she's not what she seems to be.

If everything goes well, she goes to open the pegasus' cage, reassuring him as he seems the most nervous about her presence (handle animal?). "Easy boy, I won't hurt you. I'll let you out... just hang in there for a sec"

Handle animal 1d20+12 → [12,12] = (24)
Diplomacy 1d20+15 → [13,15] = (28)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

((Technically it's diplomacy for anything int>2, it's kind of an odd system though.  Realistically "handle animal" is pretty much how POWs are treated (even in humane cases) when they don't share a language.  Encourage good behavior with food/treats and/or discourage bad behavior with switches or hoses.))

The unicorn backs up carefully as Elena approaches with her sword.  The lock proves to be insufficient once again and she cuts through it cleanly.  The unicorn cautiously pushes her way out and approaches Elena.  She bends down and slowly touches her horn to Elena's chest ((and then lunches, puncturing her heart  )) energy flows through the horn into Elena oddly warm and chilling at the same time.  The unicorn bows her head at Elena then runs off.

Cure Moderate Wounds:
2d8+5
6,8+5 = 19

((This should heal her completely))

When she approaches the pegasus he rears back slightly and jumps around.  he does calm slightly at her words but he eyes her suspiciously.  He doesn't show as many signs of injury as the other animals have.

This cage opens as easily as the others, the only difference is the pegasus doesn't back off like the other creatures have (not that it matters to one of Elena's skill), he does wait politely for Elena to move aside before charging out.

Once free he trots across the open ground a bit, apparently happy at the chance to stretch his muscles.  He flexes his wings a few times to, apparently testing the air.  After a moment he calms down, still keeping a close watch on Elena.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

Elena gulps for a second as the unicorn touches her with the horn. She sighs in relief when she realizes the healing properties of the Unicorn. "You are welcome" she waves.

After freeing the pegasus Elena has a big smile, quite warming. Seeing the pegasus running around feels quite rewarding by itself. As the stallion keeps watching her, she takes her chances and shows again the black feather to him. "Is too much to ask if you know how I ended up with this, right?" she says jokingly. She's not sure he can understand her or just feel her intentions. She tries to get closer to pet him slowly but she will desist if he seems too jumpy.

She looked at the other cages "Are they trying the sell you?" she whispers shaking her head in disapprovement. It just seemed wrong to her. These were no 'common' animals... especially that lion-woman and the chimera. Such vile creatures would only be meant for foul means.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

The Pegasus whinnies and shakes his head at the feather.  Apparently he doesn't know anything about it.  At her second question he turns slightly and shakes his head at the tower then looks back at Elena.  He stops the ground somewhat more aggressively with one of his hooves.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2011)

Elena chuckles, "Don't worry boy, they'll get a good beating" she pats softly his head. "I... I better go then. They are not going to get cut by themselves..." unless of course they are into that thing. Elena realizes she needs to move on but she wishes she could stay longer. "It's a pity you can't enter there, I'm already starting to miss working with a team. I'm sure you'll give them hell"

Elena starts moving to the tower but stops cold before passing by the empty cage. "Wait, is it really empty?" she asks back. Either way, she will walk again pass by with total defense.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2011)

((Ah good, level 3 paranoia has set in  ))

Elena carefully moves past the "empty" cage with no incident.  If indeed some invisible fiend lies within it sleeps or is otherwise uninterested in Elena.

She approaches the door to the tower and listens carefully, all is quiet within.  The door is unlocked and opens to her touch.  Inside is a simple "greeting room" winding stairs go up to higher levels of the tower.

Also inside is a man dressed in finely decorated full plate.  He leans against the wall and works over his longsword with a stone honing the edge of the fine blade.  He looks up cautiously when Elena enters and speaks, "so there was someone out there afterall.  I owe Merik five silver."  He raises his sword and energy crackles along the blade.  "Just the one?  One girl?"  He coughs holding back a laugh and looks at her seriously.

"Nay a warrior woman."  He stands and hefts his shield, "will you surrender?  Or do you require persuasion?  The end result will be the same but surrender is less painful.  It might even be pleasurable if you play your cards right."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, he was going to get it. Elena narrowed her eyes. 

Maybe this was all a fluke, a way to attract girls to this place? It couldn't be, not with the wolves outside, a common person would have died from one of its bites. She had enough evidence to think that whatever these two were doing, she was going to stop them.

"I'll never surrender" she assured him lunging forward.













*Spoiler*: __ 




A lonely heart
Keeps me going strong
It gives me strength
When things are going all wrong

All my life
I've been searching for the sun
Now I'm deep in the night
I've got nowhere to run
But I'll never surrender
No, I'll never give it up
Without a fight

I made a vow
That I would never stop
To keep the faith
And take it right to the tar
All the way
That's the only way to go
Won't ever give up the fight
Cause I'd die just to show
That I'll never surrender
No, I'll never give it up
Without a fight
And I'll always remember
How it feels to have to
Bring your dreams alive

A lonely heart
Keeps me going strong
It gives me strength
When things are going all wrong

I'll never surrender
No, I'll never give it up
Without a fight
And I'll always remember
How it feels to have to
Bring your dreams alive

Never surrender
When your back's against the wall
Never surrender
When you feel you lost it all
Never surrender
When you've got no place to go




"You won't leave this place alive" 

Init 1d20+7 → [14,7] = (21)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [3,18] = (21)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [15,13] = (28)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [8,8] = (16)

1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,1,1] = (15)
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,6,3] = (21)
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,3,6] = (24)




Round 2
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [17,18] = (35) crit
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [18,13] = (31) crit
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)

1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,1,3] = (15)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,3,3] = (24)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,3,2] = (23)


Round 3
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [3,18] = (21)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [11,13] = (24)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [3,8] = (11)

1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,3,2] = (20)
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,6,6] = (27)
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,6,1] = (22)



Round 4
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [10,18] = (28)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [20,13] = (33) crit
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)

1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,3,3] = (24)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,5,5] = (26)
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,6,6] = (23)



Round 5
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [12,18] = (30)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [11,13] = (24)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [12,8] = (20)

1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,4,4] = (26)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,4,2] = (22)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,2,5] = (20)



Crit confirm
1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30)
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,4,5] = (21)


1d20+13 → [3,13] = (16)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,2,2] = (20)


1d20+13 → [14,13] = (27)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,3,2] = (23)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2011)

Elena steels herself and charges forward however Nustinia finds itself deflected by the man's shield and armor.  He's surprisingly light on his feet for so heavy armor.  He keeps his own sword held defensively in front of him, making two quick cuts to counter but Elena easily evades the shallow cuts.

Elena redoubles her efforts, this time managing to slip her blade in twice between the creases in the armor and scoring solid wounds in the flesh underneath.  The man doesn't let his gaze falter and counters carefully scoring a hit of his own.  The blade's energy is odd, it's painful and leaves a numb patch where it hits, but it doesn't seem to have even drawn blood.  (-14hp nonlethal).

The man tightens his defense and manages to evade her attacks again countering with two hits of his on, the strange blade seeming to sap her strength (-22hp nonlethal).

Elena struggles against the numbness, once again managing to force his defense aside long enough to get Nustinia to taste blood.  The man is starting to look pale from his injuries but keeps fighting.  He swings hard twice one of the blows catching her in the throat, the strange magic of the blade keeps it from taking her head off but it does make it hard for her to breathe (-44hp nonlethal, crit, ouch).

Sensing his victory the main raises his sword high, preparing to strike down.  Elena moves quickly through the opening and buries her sword within the chest of the man as he strikes.  His sword clatters to the ground behind Elena as he slumps forward lifelessly against her.

From up the stairs Elena can hear intense chanting.  She's been with Lyn long enough to recognize that some sort of magic is reaching its climax.

((Elena needs to invest in her armor assuming she survives this.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2011)

Elena drinks all her cure light wound potions (x5). She searches the man's corpse for any keys she might need to get to the upper floors and any other item she might find useful before moving up.

Cure Light Wounds Potions:
1d8+1 → [5,1] = (6)
1d8+1 → [3,1] = (4)
1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5)
1d8+1 → [6,1] = (7)
1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5)
Total: 27hp

HP: 56/109

(( Yeah. The easiest way would be to get a magic full armor, I guess. I didn't want to screw her movement with it. I tough the +1 Mithril Breastplate and the animated shield would be enough   xD ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2011)

Other than his sword, shield, and armor he doesn't have anything of use.  He does have a heavy purse of gold (800gp) though that's probably not terribly useful at the moment 

((I'd say at least devote some of her money to enchanting it.  I could swear there's an enchantment that might stack with mithril that would let you have no speed penalty and wear heavy armor but I'm not finding it with a quick look.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2011)

(( Well, she has 15K gold right now, I'm open to suggestions . I was never good to came up with decent armor. xD))

Elena will then move ahead towards the stairs or a passage leading to the next floor.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2011)

Elena heads up the stairs towards the sound of the chanting.  When she arrives at the next level she sees a strange sight.  The room is simple, a few benches and tables with various books strewn across them.  

One last strange creature rests at the side of the room, it's a strange mismash, a human head, a lion's body, a scorpion's tail, and bat-like wings.  It rises as Elena arrives and moves defensively between the mage and the entrance.


In the center of the room has an elaborate magical symbol drawn upon it in chalk, a woman lies in the center of it naked and unconscious.  Beside the circle is a podium with a large tome, a man stands at it chanting.

When Elena sees the woman she's overcome briefly by a strange sensation, a sort of combination of vertigo and deja vu for she recognizes the woman as the "her" from her dream.  As she recovers the man finishes his spell and before Elena's eyes the woman changes, her face and body twists and shrivels her feet warp into sharp claws like a crow and ugly black feathers sprout along her legs.  Lastly a set of dirty-black wings grow from her back.


After finishing his spell the man turns towards the entrance, "Tybalt, did you--" he cuts off abruptly seeing Elena.  "Hmm, so Tybalt failed did he?  Still he had almost outlived his usefulness anyway.  And its doubtful anyone got by him unscathed."

He claps his hands once and the Manticore tenses into a more aggressive stance.  "Off to the dungeons, yes?  I have some cleanup to do here yet, we'll figure out how to improve you later."  Behind him the woman (if you still wanted to call her that) stirred slightly.

((Well, there's always the short-and-simple spend 16k and improve your armor+1 and shield+1 to +3 each, that'd be +4 AC    "Boots of Springing and Striding" give +10 movement rate which would counter out the penalty from heavier armor so you could just sell your existing stuff and buy those and full plate +3, that'd be +5 AC.  Kurgan's got those on his wish list but he's a touch cash shy at the moment.  Or there's always the "combat expertise" feat to trade attack roll for AC))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2011)

> "Off to the dungeons, yes? I have some cleanup to do here yet, we'll figure out how to improve you later."



((Is he talking to Elena or the manticore? I'm guessing the manticore xD ))

-Well, damn- Elena watches the HER-woman-bird transform and this mage controlling the other monster. Elena has no clue what's going on here  (its like an episode of Lost!) but she has learned enough to think that when in doubt, kill it.

"Who are you!?" she demands to know. "What kind of sorcery are you carrying out here!?" she lets go of the black feather.


((I should have asked Lyn to detect magic and spellcraft on the feather ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2011)

The man sighs, "another would-be hero?  Always with their questions like I have nothing better to do than to indulge them."  His voice is filled with annoyance yet non the less he continues almost without pause, "why is it the common people cannot see something exceptional and answer it with their own eyes?  What do you see when you look around in the world?  A world filled with disgusting, common, _boring_ humans and elves and dwarves."

He gestures behind himself at the harpy who is awkwardly rousing herself.  "I am improving the world, making it more interesting.  Did you not look around outside?  My zoo is perhaps the greatest creation the world has known.  And soon I will spread, my own army of fantastic, wondrous creatures ready to shape the rest of this miserable realm into something fantastic."

"I am truly an artist, with the world as my canvas and magic my paint.  Surely you should bow down before me and humbly thank the gods that you will get to be part of it."  He glares at Elena in his wild ranting, "now stop asking stupid questions little girl and go lock yourself in the dungeon.  I have work to do, I will attend to you later when I have decided how you should be improved."

((I never did bother to watch the last two seasons of LOST.  I'm guessing it didn't end with an evil, insane transmuter though (though from what I've heard that might have been an improvement)  ))


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2011)

(( Ugh, she won't be leaving just like that... mmmmhh... well, this is quite awkward.  :/ Is there's any support available, she wishes to have it now. LOL ))

Elena sighs slightly. As he finish talking she drinks her potion of Protection from Evil  as a last resort.

She inclines her head and mutters a clear and short "_Bite me_".


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2011)

((Have a little faith in the DM   Granted you've got enough nonlethal damage that worst case you wake up in a cage.  Granted that could be a _really bad_ case ultimately.  But I'm sure Elena can be resourceful  ))

The man snorts, "fine fine no appreciation for my work.  None do it seems.  Not at first at least.  We'll work on it later you'll come around eventually."  He gestures to the manticore, "Nameth, get her.  And try not to kill her this time?"

Initiative


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2011)

Cissinei stepped back for a moment to examine the bounty they'd collected as Lyn identified them, she was careful to make sure she didn't touch anything until they were already sure it was safe. She bade Lyn to use a cloth while holding the items. 

She smoothed her hands down over her thighs and then clapped. "Now then, these are all sorted and identified," she said. "Lucky us," she added running her hand back through her hair. 

She was quiet for a short while. "Are you excited at all...I mean about the Dragon, you must get a little anxious whenever we meet one of them?"


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2011)

"You should always expect the worst when dealing with dragons" Lyn shrugged "Would you break into someone's house when that person can turn you to ashes in the blink of an eye?" he shook his head. "Elders." the word came out naturally. "I fear them and respect them because I know what they are capable of. That doesn't mean I would not kill the evil ones given the chance but..." he crossed his arms and closed his yes "... this is an old black dragon what we are talking about. We will need lots of acid resistance spells and a bunch of healing and smiting"

"So far we haven't had a true dragon to fight. The zombie-abomination from long time ago... if I remember correctly we used the ship's canons to deal great damage just before sending Elena as a 12 ft radiant woman wielding holy power down on him...-"

"Actually, I'm surprised there hasn't been any songs about that yet" he looked back at Rebecca.


========================================


"If you didn't brought me here, then WHO!?" she was starting to loose patience. 

Init 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)


Full attacks vs Manticore 

As soon as the manticore is down, she will try to grapple the mage and choke him to stop him from casting any more spells. If he has any weapon while, she will attempt to use it against him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [11,18] = (29)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [7,13] = (20)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13)

1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,2,5] = (21)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,5,2] = (25)
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,6,2] = (22)



Round 2
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [19,18] = (37) CRIT
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [6,13] = (19)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)

1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,2,2] = (17)
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,1,6] = (19)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,5,3] = (24)




Round 3
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [20,18] = (38) CRIT
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [5,13] = (18)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [15,8] = (23)

1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,3,3] = (18)
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,2,4] = (18)
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,6,5] = (26)



Round 4
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [7,18] = (25)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [2,13] = (15)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [3,8] = (11)


1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,2,6] = (25)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,6,4] = (28)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,1,5] = (24)



Round 5
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [8,18] = (26)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [13,13] = (26)
1d20+18;1d20+13;1d20+8 → [8,8] = (16)


1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,2,4] = (17)
1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,2,2] = (21)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,2,4] = (19)







CRIT CONFIRM

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33)
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,3,1] = (18)

1d20+18 → [13,18] = (31)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,2,5] = (25)




Grapple checks as needed:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d20+18 → [11,18] = (29)
1d20+18 → [19,18] = (37)
1d20+18 → [2,18] = (20)
1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35)
1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30)
1d20+18 → [14,18] = (32)
1d20+18 → [2,18] = (20)
1d20+18 → [11,18] = (29)
1d20+18 → [18,18] = (36)
1d20+18 → [18,18] = (36)





Unarmed Grapple Damage (if he doesn't have a weapon she can use instead) ((all while saying, "why are you hitting yourself? why are you hitting yourself?"  xD ))

*Spoiler*: __ 



1d3+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d3+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d3+5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d3+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d3+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d3+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d3+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d3+5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d3+5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d3+5 → [1,5] = (6)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2011)

*@Everyone else*
((We're ignoring the merchant then?  ))
"Okay, scariest creature imaginable that's all you have to say." Kara gave a half laugh trying to interject a little levity into it.  "Any chance there's an upside?  Do they have any weaknesses?"

*@Elena*
((Pure wizard levels, I didn't even bother to give him a weapon  ))

Elena springs into action first cutting the manticore across the torso from the left then from the right in a rapid succession.  As she attacks she notices the harpy getting to her feet; while her movements are shaky there's a look of dark concentration in her eyes.

The mage calmly chants a spell, Elena only has to wonder at its intent for a moment as when he finishes everything in the room suddenly speeds up (or rather she is 'slowed').  His "pet" rears up and claws violently at Elena one of the claws digs deep and a wave of nausea rushes through her (just a crit, 29 total damage).

Elena growls and counters violently, cleaving the manticore's head in two.  She looks to the mage ready to advance and finish things when she sees the harpy suddenly reachs forward apparently grabbing the empty air, she swings her hand down and an invisible force slams the mage into the ground.  The mage struggles a moment as if with some invisible foe but is quickly pinned flat against the ground.

The harpy looks at Elena, still shaky and seems only half standing, "finish him, quickly!  I don't know how long I can hold him!"


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2011)

"Don't have to say it twice" she quickly walks to the pinned mage. "Making people like you disappear from this world is my own kind of art. I hope you _don't_ enjoy it" she tells hims and strikes down.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2011)

The mage spits out a curse as Elena sends him on into the afterlife.  The harpy drops to her knees wearily, "thank you.  At least we are avenged now.  I have one last favor to ask kind warrior."

She looks up at Elena and speak softly, "please kill me.  While I am still myself."


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2011)

"It was you who called me?" she asks somewhat shaken after all the fight, still trying to figure out what was going on.  "I... I have a sorcerer friend who might turn you back. Is not like this is permanent, right? He changes forms all the time without problem" she walks closer but keeps a safe distance between the two of them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2011)

"I... touched something in my dreams last night.  Was that you?"  There is a touch of confusion in her voice as well though she does sound like she has some experience with the concept.  "I don't know about your friend, but this is a vile thing.  I already feel it eating at my mind.  I was forced to watch the others."

"At first when they were brought back their bodies were different but they were still my companions.  We could offer one another comfort, even talk with Bertram - oh did he have some jokes about being "she" in the half-cat body."  She smiles wistfully for a moment.

"But within a few hours they all grew distant.  And soon wild.  We were attacked by Gavin in his new hodgepodge form, our captors 'rescued' us quickly though.  I almost wish they hadn't now."

"Even Cole lasted but a day.  He had more reason than any to cling to this world."  There are tears in her eyes as she speaks.

"If your friend is near, I do not mind letting him try.  But please swear to me you will kill me before I lose my mind.  If I must die I would die myself."

((Basically think the Clacker the Pech from '_Exile_'))


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2011)

"He's back in a town west from here...about a day away..." she considers her options. "Do you think you can hold that long?" she asks worried. "There are others outside... I... I freed an unicorn and a winged horse. The others..." she trailed off and shook her head.

(( of course she doesn't know they aren't there ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2011)

"I will...  hold out as long as I can."  She rises slowly with a little more strength this time.  She works her arms and legs then a moment later her wings, shuddering slightly when she notices them.  "You put yourself at risk trying to save me though.  You see you miss-speak about the others.  Their minds all died days ago, anything that is left is only flesh."

((Technically "about a day" is about 8 hours by horseback.  Assuming her "day" means 24 hours and assuming she can hold out that long that would work.  Of course, the party's moving away so catching them might be an issue.))


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2011)

"Alright, I'm guessing Lyn will need some kind of idea of what this ritual was about"  Elena gives a look around to see if there was some spellbook or notebook with the work of the mage that could give Cissy and Lyn a clue of what needs to be done. Maybe even Sebastian. 

If she doesn't find anything else, she will take her outside. "I don't know your name... I'm Elena. How did your group ended up here? You said you touched me in your dreams... is that some kind of spell?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2011)

((*snicker*  Elena avoids the "bad end" where she arrives and Lyn tells her that _maybe_ with a few weeks of research he might be able to do something.))

There's a thick book the mage was referencing when Elena first entered.  There are tons of other books scattered around however at a glance they seem more like reference books and less like spellbooks to Elena.

"I've never done that before but..." she pauses to consider.  "I'm what they call a 'wilder' I was born with powers of the mind.  It's not magic, but similar.  I've heard stories of wilders that can contact others with their minds, I've never had that talent though.  Perhaps the Gods smiled on me though."


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2011)

"I gotta be honest... For a second there I thought it was all some previous life of me. I... I saw lots of things, memories" she takes the thick book with her and some others she can carry. If there's nothing more of interest she leads her outside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

Other than the corpses there's not much of interest in the room.  Lyn or Cisseini could probably spend days searching through tomes but nothing else really jumps out at Elena.

While she checks the room the woman chats with her, "we had lots of adventures.  I've thought about them quite a bit lately, they were probably fresh in my mind."

The pegasus waits outside, apparently curious as to how things went.  The woman quiets suddenly seeing him.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

Elena also stays silent for a second, letting her cope with it. "Him and the unicorn seemed harmless enough to be freed....The cat woman attacked me though. I didn't know what else to do with the others...I'm sorry" she tries to explain. 

Then she has an idea. "Wait... we can make it back quicker if we both fly back to town" she turns back to the pegasus. "Hey, boy. I stopped the bad guys, they wont hurt you anymore... but she needs help right now. Can you give me a ride?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

*@Elena*

The pegasus dances about a moment then nods his head slightly, shifting his wings to make it easier to climb on.  Assuming Elena rides and the harpy flies it should take about 6 hours to return (harpy's aren't as fast as Pegasuses sadly), which will make it some time in the dead of night when they arrive (2am or so)?

I'll let you post your game plan considering the party won't be there to be found.

*@Everyone Else*
So... what's the game plan here?  I thought I'd throw a few random items your way to help keep the timelines lined up (not to mention experience) but that's difficult to do when nobody's posting.


----------



## Kuno (May 2, 2011)

Heather...

Having remained silent for most of the journey she couldn't help herself anymore.  “What did you expect from a dwarf going up against to giants?”  Heather tried to hide her chuckle as she stroked Coia's head.  “Which way did they go?”  She asks not bothering to look for signs at the moment.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

Elena hops on the pegasus and just gives a quick stop to make sure her own horse is untied so he can go back to town by himself. (handle animal check?)

She arrives in the middle of the night and lands just outside the town. "Hold on here. It wouldn't be good if people saw you in the streets... even if its dark, we better not take any chances" she leaves quickly to find Lyn and the others in the inn. And its at lost when she doesn't find anyone.


---------------

@Kara
"Uh, well yes... some of them have weaknesses. Red ones are actually vulnerable to cold. Cissy would come handy in there. But I don't remember any big weakness from the black ones." Lyn ponders trying to recall any other detail "They can sense your presence... that's why the invisibility is a must if you want any chance on confusing him just a little. Uhm... they can't be paralyzed or put to sleep by magical means"

"...alright, I think I have some tactic. I'm guessing we will enter his lair..."

1.-Protection from Acid AND Resist Energy Acid.
2.-Spam Greater Invisibility for key members... ehem, magic users and healers.
3.-Try to stun him with spells hoping it will delay him for a couple of seconds... damn, I wish I had a spell to stop time...
4.- Then Cissy, Malcom (sp?) and I rain our biggest and meanest spells on him. (preferably ones with no Spell Resistance or No save... I won't have a problem with that though, I'm almost sure I can bypass his resistance.)
5.- Also, Sebastian will need to use his Spiritual Weapon
6.-Any other melee could throw flasks of *Alchemist Fire* until the dragon is close enough, I guess. (Ranged touch)
7.- Gods, if we can, we should get siege machinery. Getting it there will be an issue though.
8.- Lyn cast's wall of force to cut the dragon from the party if the shit hits the fan and give time to regroup and flee.
9.- We need a Teleport spell to get the fuck out if things go wrong.


Spells that might be usefull for Lyn to get:
ENERVATION (( , I was going to take this this level but I decided for Greater Invisibility instead. NOOOOOOOO!!!!! $%&@!!))
Wall of fire
Teleport


Spells for others
Ice Storm
(I seem to remember Cissy already had Teleport)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2011)

"Thing is I haven't had much practice with a lot of my spells, though I guess I could muster something up. I don't like the idea of everyone depending on me on a whim, though," Cissinei said. 

"I don't like the idea of getting near a dragon...at all," Dee said. "Invisible or not, we're about to be out gunned in all honesty," she said. 

Cissinei shrugged, "We can definitely win this, we have to win it..." she paused. "If we can come up with something truly grand we might avoid being hurt any at all..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

@Heather
The merchant looks at Heather with a puzzled expression then points to the North, "they went that way.  You're not thinking of going after them are you?"  He shrugs and continues, "your life I guess.  If you find that no good guard of mine make sure he knows I don't pay for cripples who can't do what they're hired for!"

Heather can easily make out the giant's trail to the north, granted following giant's footprints in the snow isn't exactly a challenge for her skills.  She can also confirm that there are (only) two sets of tracks.

Kurgan snorts, "dwarves and giants have a bit of a history, they like trying to stomp on us and we like smashing their knees with hammers and cutting them down."

@Lyn
Kara nods taking some mental notes, "lets see what we find when we get closer.  The magic we can probably manage, I don't know about siege weapons, they generally take a team to manage."  ((Heh, if only Patius were here  ))


@Elena
Elena can (obviously) untie the horse and send it off, it should head towards the last stable it stayed at.  Whether it will manage the trip is another question but one she doesn't really have much control over at the moment.

The trip back to town is uneventful, that is to say does not have any dangerous encounters, bare-back flying atop a pegasus is perhaps an unusual event for her.

The innmaster rouses while she's looking for her friends.  He can tell her that the others left many hours ago - strange to leave on a trip in the middle of the afternoon - headed West, he's not sure where they were going though.

Unless she has other plans her best bet might be to follow the road west and hope.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

"Don't worry Cissy, you can be as far away as possible. Even casting one Ice Storm should be enough for a while. In the other hand, I will have to make sure to have everything under control... Invisibility, Energy Resistance (if you have that spell that would lift a great deal from my shoulders), cover from the Wall of Force.


"Dee, you just have to throw the flasks if you want. Although I'm not sure you actually can get to hurt him with your sword anyway(( high AC))." 

"Spells from afar, that's the secret...! They are so big that is actually easy to touch them ((ranged touch attacks)).  I'll unleash my scorching rays on him (( 3 rays x 4d6+1d6)). And if you get me a scroll of disintegrate, _I'll be your personal toy the following night_ " yeah, that would suffice for a challenge.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

Kara bites her lip and gives Lyn a grin, "careful, I might keep you to that."

Malcom looks at Lyn in utter shock, "disintegrate!  No, no disintegrations!  It would be a shame to waste.  Bring me the hide, oh and some of the blood!  And maybe the brain and heart too!  Oh, and the bones...  You know, why not bring me the whole corpse once you're finished, I'm sure I can make all kinds of things from it."


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

Elena thanks the innkeeper and hurries back. "They are gone. It must have been something big for them to leave that quickly with no notice. C'mon, we will catch up with them." she assures her.

Elena will describe the party to the pegasus and her to see if they spot them before she does.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 2, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> @Heather
> The merchant looks at Heather with a puzzled expression then points to the North, "they went that way.  You're not thinking of going after them are you?"  He shrugs and continues, "your life I guess.  If you find that no good guard of mine make sure he knows I don't pay for cripples who can't do what they're hired for!"
> 
> Heather can easily make out the giant's trail to the north, granted following giant's footprints in the snow isn't exactly a challenge for her skills.  She can also confirm that there are (only) two sets of tracks.
> ...



"No need to worry about us," Glenn said as he stood behind Heather. Skylark the Celestial Griphon stood landing a few feet back, clad in Mythril Riding armor. "The Giant's wont know what hit them!"


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara bites her lip and gives Lyn a grin, "careful, I might keep you to that."
> 
> Malcom looks at Lyn in utter shock, "disintegrate!  No, no disintegrations!  It would be a shame to waste.  Bring me the hide, oh and some of the blood!  And maybe the brain and heart too!  Oh, and the bones...  You know, why not bring me the whole corpse once you're finished, I'm sure I can make all kinds of things from it."



"Malcom, listen. I can start the battle with that. It WILL destroy part of it, and THEN we can keep making some heavy damage." he sighed "If YOU are not entering his lair, then you will be happy with what WE manage to bring back. Even if that's a single fang, a scale or a drop of blood. Yes?" 

"In any case, the most sensitive target for the Disintegrate spell would be the wings (I guess), your precious hide might be safe. We don't want him flapping around"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

@Elena
((I'm going to hold off on Elena for a little bit, let the rest of the party get a chance to do something))

@Everyone else
Kara nudges Malcom to quiet him down, "don't mind him, he can be a touch obsessive at times."

Assuming the party is going after the giants they don't have far to go to find them.  Two large blue-skinned giants stand about 100' from one another apparently playing catch.  They shout at one another in giant ("catch" or "go long" or various playful jabs at one another).  The party quickly notices that the "ball" they are throwing is in fact the poor, heavily beaten dwarf.  His armor is broken apart to near worthlessness and he doesn't seem to be moving.

The closer of the two is about 90' away.  He drops the dwarf into the snow and both giants pulling out huge greataxes shaking them at the party rudely.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

While they are waving their axes Lyn grins.

"Though luck, snowflakes" he hurls a fireball at them and flings a finger high so they can see it afterwards. 

Fireball DC 19 (move to round 1 if necessary)
10d6+1d6+1d6 → [4,4,2,4,5,1,6,3,5,1,5,5] = (45)


"Scatter, keep your distance" he suggest to the rest "I'll send another fireball, then you can close in"


Init 1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)

Round 1 (or 2)
Fireball DC19
10d6+1d6+1d6 → [6,4,2,4,3,2,6,1,5,5,6,4] = (48)


Remaining Rounds, Lyn will attack with Scorching rays at a distance (50ft). If they get too close he will Teleport behind them. 


SCORCHING RAYS - No Save

Ranged touch
1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [1,9] = (10)

Damage
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [6,6,1,2,6] = (21)
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [1,3,2,1,6] = (13)
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [4,5,1,5,5] = (20)

--------

Ranged touch
1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)

Damage
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [4,3,4,2,4] = (17)
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [5,3,5,6,2] = (21)
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [6,6,5,1,2] = (20)


--------

Ranged touch
1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)

Damage
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [2,6,6,4,1] = (19)
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [1,2,1,1,3] = (8)
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [4,3,6,5,5] = (23)


--------

Ranged touch
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)

Damage
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [3,3,1,5,3] = (15)
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [6,3,4,6,2] = (21)
4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6;4d6+1d6 → [3,5,4,1,6] = (19)



(( I have a question, Lyn has an energy bonus of  +1d6 every time he deals damage with a fire spell... Just wanted to confirm if each of the scorching rays wound apply for this))




> Energy Bonus: At 1st level, a Dragon Blood Sorcerer gains extra damage on all spells of the same energy as your dragon (Also picked at 1st level), of which you can find in the table below. The bonus, at 1st level is +1d4 damage, which increases to +1d6 damage at 5th level, and finally +1d8 damage at 10th level.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2011)

soulnova said:


> (( I have a question, Lyn has an energy bonus of  +1d6 every time he deals damage with a fire spell... Just wanted to confirm if each of the scorching rays wound apply for this))



I assume it would.  You targeting the near giant or the far giant?


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2011)

(( Near, he would have more problem with the axe))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2011)

Kara draws her weapons and makes a mental note to buy arrows for her bow as Lyn launches his first fireball.  It explodes hitting the chest of the giant and he lets out a roar of pain and charges at the party.

Quickly covering the ground between them he hacks at Kurgan, cutting hard into his side and bowling the dwarf over (27 damage).  The dwarf recovers swiftly and lands solid blow with a sickening crack ((84 damage  )).  The giant staggers but doesn't fall.

The far giant reaches into a large sack and hurls a large rock at the party, the heavy projectile catches Lyn off guard and clips him harshly (21 damage).  Kara flicks her whip at the large giant but the creature ignores the feeble weapon.

Lyn casts his second fireball at the far giant, looking for some revenge.  It explodes in a massive conflagration however the Giant is merely injured.

The near giant drops his axe and reaches down at Kurgan with surprising swiftness.  The dwarf drops his own axe and struggles valiantly but ultimately he his hoisted into the air.  The giant then shifts and hurls the dwarf, he crashes loudly in a pile near the other giant.

The dwarf pulls himself up quickly dodging an opportune strike from the Giant and, lacking his axe, moves in to punch the giant soundly in the kneecap.  The giant hacks twice at the dwarf however his small stature lends to his advantage this time and he manages to keep ahead of the giants clumsy attacks.

Kara manages to score a hit on the giant, her flaming whip leaving a scorch mark of insignificant contribution to the fight and she steps between the giant and Lyn apparently assuming she will do better than the dwarf.  Lyn readies his rays of fire to gain control of the situation, the nearer giant falls after the second hits and Lyn directs the third at the remaining distant giant.

Kurgan continues his amateur boxing dodging about the giant's legs and scores another sound hit on the knee.  The giant, growing frustrated with the dwarf's attacks follows his deceased partner's lead, drops his axe, scoops the small dwarf up, and hurls him back at the party, narrowly missing Lyn.

Lyn casts his second scorching ray and manages to finish off the second giant.

*1,100 exp each*

((A few fun factoids of this battle, Kurgan took 74 points of "falling" damage, did a 84 point critical, did 25 points of punching damage, and didn't get either kill!  ))

/Edit:
Elena's adventure nets her 3750exp.  I was hoping for a few more random encounters to balance things out but *shrugs*


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2011)

Lyn rushes to Kurgan "Damn! Are you ok! For a second there I thought you were a goner!-  "Hey, you sir!" he yells back to the merchant. "Do you see any of your stuff around here?" he will help Kurgan up and walk to the merchant to look for his cargo and check on the other dwarf... most likely dead.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2011)

Kurgan picks himself up and brushes the snow off his armor, "not the first time I've 'played' with Giants.  This turned out better than the last actually thanks for the assist though."  He does a quick check of himself then looks around for his axe.  He reaches towards it and it floats out of the snow over to his waiting hand.

The dwarf, surprisingly enough, is still alive.  He is bruised almost purple, has several broken bones, is badly burned, and is unconscious but he is still breathing (some might argue that an unconscious target shouldn't get a reflex save but lady luck lives in the dice  ).

Kurgan walks over to the dwarf and inspects him carefully a moment before muttering, "good thing you're out, this hurt."  He skillfully, if roughly, sets a few of the bones before triggering his belt of healing.  The Dwarf's wounds lessen, and while still serious he regains consciousness.  "Easy now, you're still pretty roughed up, shouldn't be playing with giants when you can help it."

The dwarf looks around at the others eyes passing over Kurgan as if he were invisible, "me thanks, thought I was a gonner there."

The merchant identifies his goods nearby, "Vaan, quit lying there and help me get this back to the cart.  And then get to work fixing it!  Honestly, I don't know why I even bother with you, resting on the job all day."


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2011)

Lyn turned slowly and narrowed his eyes at the merchant. He will cast bullstrength at the dwarf. "There, that should help you and shut him up for a while"

While the dwarf and the merchant are working he will look from afar  and use his fingers as he had the merchant head between them "_I'm crushing your head, crush, crush..."_.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2011)

The dwarf and the merchant haul the goods back to the cart, and the dwarf begins work on repairing it.  All while the merchant nags at him.

Meanwhile, Elena makes her way West along the road when she happens to spot two circular spots on the ground where there is no snow (thanks Lyn  ) moving off the road for a closer look she spots the party resting/recovering from their battle with the giants.


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2011)

"LYN! CISSY!" Elena waves at them excited. "It's them! Thank god! How are you feeling?" she ask the harpy. (( btw, I still dont know her name, I asked a few post back xD))


Lyn is still muttering at the merchant when he catches the sound of flapping wings and Elena's voice. "Huh..." he looks up and sees Elena approaching in a black winged horse with an harpy. "WHAT THE HELL-??"  (("LOOK OUT BEHIND!" Lyn casts Lighting bolt at the harpy  ))


She comes quickly to the ground and dismounts almost running to him "Lyn! I need your help, quick!" she grabs his sleeve and almost drags him back to where they are.

"They are victims of a spell that turned them into monsters, and they wont change back. I took this from the wizard that making the spell" she gives the big book to Lyn.

He's too shocked to say anything while holding the heavy book. "uh... erh..." He gives a glance to both the pegasus and the harpy. "I... I'll look into it"

Lyn will cast Read Magic and check the books and also Detect Magic to see them.

Spellcraft 1d20+16 → [15,16] = (31)
Knowledge arcana 1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) (())


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2011)

((Yeah, I realized I never responded about the name, wasn't intentional.  Let's just pretend that she said her name was "Ainlinwen" which Elena may recognize as Elven))

"I'm fine, for now" Anlinwen's voice is shaky and weak but that could easily be from the hours of flying as much as any magical effect.  "Please hurry though, I can feel myself slipping as surely as the dawn.  I don't know how long I can continue to fight."

It takes Lyn some time to absorb the book, it is pretty clear that it belongs to a wizard specializing in transmutation and is very technical.  At many times it uses terms and goes over Lyn's head as to the details of the magic however he is able to find a great deal out.

The book is apparently the evil mages spellbook.  Most of the book contains his spells (focused generally in transmutation, though other than Illusion and Necromancy there's a spattering of all schools) however the last part of the book describes an unusual magical ritual.  With Elena's description Lyn can understand that this must have been what was used.

The spell is essentially a powerful polymorph.  But one that affects the mind as well as the body, victims (as one surely must call them) once transformed will eventually lose their memories and personalities accepting a sort of "default" personality of a member of the new species.

The good news is the notes are sufficiently detailed and explain how the spell can be used to undo the physical transformation of a subject.

The bad news is that if the subject's mind has already been lost, merely changing their physical form will not restore their personality (rather it would give them some sort of "default" human/elven/dwarven/etc personality).

Also of note, Lyn cannot learn the spell, not being a wizard.  He can cast the spell directly from a spellbook, similar to using a scroll, however this will destroy the book in the process perhaps forever losing the knowledge contained within.

((Yes in theory Cisseini could learn the spell and cast it normally.  It will require 8 hours of sleep plus 15 minutes to prepare the spell though, if they want to risk it.  It's already been about 10 hours since she was transformed.))


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2011)

(( Aww, I was already wondering how much that spellbook would be. Sadly, have to be consistence... Neither Lyn or Elena would take the chance of the girl fully transforming)) 


Lyn explains his findings. "Those who already lost their minds can regain their body but not their minds. I can cast the spell to turn you back right now, but the book will be destroyed in the process. Cissy could use the spell without much trouble but you would have to wait some more hours for her to rest.... which I don't think is a good choice right now"

"what? Of course not" Elena shook her head "Is too risky"

Lyn sighs and nods. "Well, yeah...the thing is... this could be very helpful later. But I guess you are right" he looks at the book with a little pity. Something like this would have been worth thousands of gold coins.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 4, 2011)

((It'd probably be worth 5000gp or so if you sold it.  All you'd have to do is kill the harpy and ignore the cries of your conscience for the rest of your life  ))

While Lyn does his research Kurgan rests, tends to his injuries somewhat, and generally does his best to pretend that the Harpy that just landed in their midst doesn't exist.

Kara wanders over to search the giants ((She comes back with empty hands and a surprisingly heavy purse)).  She comes back with bag full of platinum and distributes 26 to each party member (260gp).  While she's doing so the merchant wanders back over carrying a cloak and a set of pipes.

"Found these with my things.  While they look nice enough to sell," he pauses then forces himself to hand them over, "well what I mean is giving them to you is the least I can do, you may have saved my business."

((Just confirming that you do want to transform her back before moving on))


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2011)

(( I was waiting to see if Cissy said something, but what the hell, let's turn her back. ;D ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2011)

Lyn gets started on the ritual carefully drawing out the magical circle described in the mage's spellbook.  With a little hesitation Ainlinwen steps within and Lyn begins the spell proper.

The spell itself is quite complicated, though within Lyn's skill, and is horribly long magically describing in minute detail the changes to be performed.  After nearly an hour of intoning the words of magic the harpy's form shifts back to that of a young elf, and the magic gathered in the book becomes too much for its mundane bindings and it bursts into flame.

The woman drops to her knees after returned to her natural form, but looks up and smiles weakly.  "I..  I feel much better now, thank you all.  Just very tired."

Kara approaches her once Lyn gives his okay and gives her some spare clothing.  "Perhaps we should stop here for the night?  It's quite late already even if we're closer to the town than I would like."

((The elf looks down at her DDD boobs and shoots Lyn an angry glare, "I don't remember these being here."))


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow watches the ritual and rolls her eyes.  “An elf?  Should have just killed the harpy and seen what good that book might have been.”  She mumbles to herself while stroking Coia.  Then she shrugs.  'Not up to me anyway.' she thinks then goes back into her own thoughts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2011)

*Kara*
Kara leaves the elf to Elena not wanting to intrude in their discussion.  She sits near Heather and coils her whip out on the ground letting it's flame create some heat against the cold.  "Cissinei will probably set up shelter soon, still it's a cold night if you're not expecting it."

"What have you and Glenn been up to lately?  I did not expect to see either of you again anytime soon, though I'm glad to have you back with us."  She offered a warm smile with the words.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2011)

(( "Is ART! You can thank me later!"   HE'D TOTALLY DO IT. ))

"Yes, we should all get some rest. Its pretty late anyway." Lyn seems quite satisfied with the result of his work. (( )) 

Lyn passes around some food from the Field Provision Box, even for the pegasus. Elena will put her cape over the pegasus to keep it warm, she has boots of the winterlands so she has no problem with the cold.  She stays close to Anlinwen to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Kuno (May 5, 2011)

*Heather...*

Once again the drow shrugged.  "Not much.  Just going here and there.  You know Glenn has his mission."  Heather rolls her eyes but there is softness in her voice as she talks about the paladin, unconsciously her eyes seek him out.  "Nothing exciting."  she lets her hand move deep into Coia's fur.  "What about you guys?  Besides running."  Heather chuckles looking back at Kara.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2011)

*Kara*
"It seems like mostly running," Kara chuckles politely.  "But we do some good here and there.  Sometimes it seems to hurt as much as it helps though."  She pauses to think back, "we were on our way North to research some cultists when we got side-tracked by some kidnappings.  We managed to rescue most of the kids when Malcom called in a favor with me, so now apparently we're going to go slay a dragon."  She laughed somewhat nervously at the last still not entirely sure about the idea.

"Still it's good to see familiar faces, even if you're apparently getting caught up in our trouble again.  You can never say life isn't interesting around us though."


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2011)

Lyn is letting the girls talk. Elena turns around suddenly "Wait, are we fighting a dragon?" she asked surprised. 

"Oh yeah, AAAND we are wanted for murder" Lyn snorted and chuckled. Elena's face was full of puzzlement. Lyn sighed "The demon was possessing that guy in the cave... we killed both of them. It seems the guy was a _Prince_..."   

Elena covers her forehead. 

"... Heh, yes. So we have some huuuuge bounty on our heads" he said almost proudly. 

"Ok, I'll make a mental note: do not leave by my own ever again..." Elena muttered to herself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2011)

"I have been thinking about that actually," Kara said quietly.  "I am hardly an expert on demons but if the man we fought was possessed we likely did not kill the demon at all.  At best we forced him from this plane until he can find a new host."

"As to the bounty, our best bet is to keep a low profile for now.  I have got my friends working to try and mitigate things but that will only help with popular opinion.  Most bounty hunters will not care and I doubt the prince's family will."

"But Elena's probably right, we all should be careful on our own now.  You and Glenn too, Heather.  You might be guilty just by association with us."

((I had forgot that Elena didn't know about the bounty yet))


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2011)

"Yeah, demons and devils have the nasty habit of coming back after a while" Lyn nodded at Kara, sitting down cross legged.

"So is it true then" Elena looked a little distressed "They'll come back, always..."

Lyn waved his hand in dismissal. "C'mon, don't worry about that. You see, it would take at least some 100 years for them to be able to come here. I'm pretty sure we both will be long gone by then"

"They could get our descendants" she said in a serious tone.

Lyn twisted his mouth at the thought. "Now, now, in 100 years that would be like 4 human generations... anyone of yours would be 1/8th Endari. You would be actually more related to that annoying half-sister of yours, and that's saying much"

"I just can't let that happen" she said shaking her head.

"Well, the easiest way would be not have to have any children to start with" Lyn said almost without thinking while yawning. When he turned his eyes back at Elena, she looked at him... impassive. ".....eh-..."

Elena got up and walked away to pet the pegasus.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2011)

Kara shrugs, "I suppose we'll have to file that to worry about later."

The party makes ready to sleep.  The night passes swiftly (if bitterly cold for those without magical protection).  The horses (and other animals) huddle together for warmth but beyond discomfort no ill comes from the night.

The spellcasters, at least, need to rise late in the morning.  The party awakes in the morning to light snowfall and another cold day.  It will be 2-2.5 days of travel to their destination assuming they're planning on continuing.


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2011)

(( Yeah, let's continue.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 6, 2011)

The next two days pass without incident and on the third the party arrives at the city of Austronea.  It's a sizable city supporting itself and a cluster of villages in the area.

There's a short line outside the city gates, it passes quickly and when it is the party's turn a bored looking guard glances up from a parchment and addresses the party, "names and purpose for entering the city?"

((To give a better view of the area here's a quick-and-dirty map))


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2011)

(( BTW, did the cloak and the pipes were magical? Lyn would have used identify during the travel. I'm going to assume we are still traveling with the merchant as we seemed to be heading in the same direction )) (( AHAHAHA, I was going to post an introduction for Lyn as some kind of amazing Archmage but then I remembered we are laying low.  other time will be... ))

"We are making a service to our merchant friend here. Making sure he'd get safely to the city. There has been some frost giants attacking in the road... I dont know if anyone else had the bad luck of encountering yet. Anyway, while I look to find some fine items in the city, I believe some of my bigger friends will be looking for anyone willing to pay for some able sword to protect them on the road. In any case, I don't think we will stay longer than a week, sir."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2011)

((Yeah, the cloak is a 'cloak of charisma +2' and the pipes are 'pipes of the sewer', costs Lyn 200gp to identify))

"Yes, yes," the guard hurries Lyn through his introduction and writes the names down with the description 'mercenaries' if anyone cares to look (the guard makes no particular effort to hide his work or to verify the names given).

"Hector, you and Nett can go on ahead you've been through before."  The guard motions the merchant and the dwarf through.  "I need to keep your other hired men a moment, they haven't been through yet, need to draw in the lottery."

The merchant nods understandingly and addresses the party, "thanks again for the help and the escort, if you happen to need any furs or tailored goods I've got a shop in the market."  He and his guard head into the city.

The guard on the other hand offers a pouch to Lyn (and in turn everyone else in the party), "need to draw for the lottery.  It's time for the seasonal sacrifice."

"Sacrifice?"  Kara asks the guard cautiously.  "We have not been this way before what do you speak of?"

"Yes, old loud-mouth has given his 'tax' to the towns, going to collect in ten days time.  Everyone in the city, visitors and mercenaries included, need to draw stones.  White stone means you're free to go about your business.  Black stone means you need to appear before the magistrate for the selection process."  He giggles the pouch again indicating for the party to draw.

Kara gives a hesitant glance at the others and draws a smooth, white stone from the pouch.  The guard motions her on and turns to the rest of the party.

((Basically to get into the city, through the gates at least, you need to draw a stone.  If the party's going to object that's fine, I'll leave the decision up to everyone.))


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2011)

"Well, that's not exactly what I expected" Lyn scratch his chin. "What do you think?" he looks back at the party. 

"How many sacrifices does he wants?" Elena simply asks. Elena had covered the pegasus wings with a blanket and she was hoping not to attract too much attention to him. In any case she turns with Anlinwen "You shouldn't enter, not after such close call. I would hate something happened to you after all that"

Lyn shrugs as it was nothing. "Alright I'll do it" he was shitting bricks but they needed the scrolls and information. "You guys can wait outside and see if anyone if willing to pay while I find the items I need. Maybe I need some help carrying stuff" he looks at Kara and Malcom... to Malcom he smiles like saying '_yeah, you really want that thing? Prove it_'. 


Elena will stay outside then. There's not much she can do in the city anyway. She will tend to the pegasus and look after Anlinwen to see what she wants to do next. "You really need a new name boy" she patted the winged horse.


----------



## Kuno (May 7, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather doesn't say a word but decides very quickly that she isn't risking her neck to go into the city.  She will walk a bit away with Coia, the helmet Glenn gave her when they first met, masking her race.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2011)

The guard addresses Elena first, "I believe this season calls for near 400, especially harsh."  There's a hint of compassion in his voice but boredom and duty quickly overrun it.  "It works simply, for every 100 stones, one is black the other 99 is white.  Those with black stones are marked to appear three days hence where the magistrate will determine which among them will serve as this city's sacrifice."

"None in the city are exempt, neither commoner, nor noble, nor the guard, nor even the magistrate himself.  If you wish to leave and find work elsewhere you are welcome to though I doubt you'll find any different answer in the towns around this area."

Annlinwin smiles at Elena, "I need to move on with my life.  For too long Cole was my motivation to move forward, it's time I move on on my own.  Take good care of--."  She cuts herself off, smiles wistfully then continues, "take care of everything Elena, I owe you more than I can ever hope to repay."  She moves to the guard, draws and draws a white stone.

Lyn draws a white stone.   

Malcom shrugs, "I've had more than enough of sleeping on the ground."  He moves forward and also draws a white stone.

Kara looks at the others curiously, "I will ask around and see if I can find any good leads.  If you wish to wait outside I will find your camp later and let you know what I learn."


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2011)

Elena gives a big hug to Anlinwen. "Good luck. If you ever need anything... well... just look for the trial of mayhem, burnt monsters and slain bastards" she half-jokes, she's bad at farewells. After Anlinwen is gone she keeps walking around close to Heather and the Pegasus. 

"I have a pretty close idea of what was your name before, but I really doubt we should be using that. Tell me which one you like..." She will start whispering names to see if he prefers one in particular. "Swiftwing, Boltstorm, Duskgale" She pauses trying to think on other names "I don't know if you understand elvish but... Silmeril means Moonlight Gleam, _Astaldo_ means Valiant...

(( Hah, it actually sound as a Spanish horse name lol))


----------



## Kuno (May 8, 2011)

Heather...

The drow sighs as she looks at Coia, remembering the Dragon.  "Damn I need some new arrows, maybe a war horse."  Heather stands up straight and goes to pull a pebble out of the sack.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2011)

Heather also withdraws a white stone.  A passing traveler snorts and mutters, "a shame."  The guard shoots him a quick glare but says nothing.

((Those that have things to do in the city can feel free to not wait for everyone.  Though I suppose if you're concerned about bounty hunters pairing off might not be a bad idea))

Kara looks to Malcom, "why don't you find some rooms at an inn for us, we can meet up there later."  Then to everyone she adds, "I'm going to go off and see what I can find out, I'll catch up to you all in a few hours.  Elena?  Are you sure you don't want to come in?"

Kurgan bides his time waiting to see the others decisions before making his ((he'll probably stay outside if it looks like only a few people are.  If everyone's going in he'll go in too)).


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2011)

Elena shakes her head. "I don't think the city would be a good place for him" she motions to the pegasus. "I'm sure if someone saw him well, they would like to hand him over to the dragon, I guess he would count for two of even three people. Not going to allow that" she told the rest. And seriously, how would a winged horse would taste? Magical Chicken Wings?  She feels responsible for him as she did with Anlinwen. She will wait outside. 

Lyn will help Kara to find an Inn to use as base and then heads off to find the following:

Scroll of:
Enervationx3
Disintegrate

He will ask Malcom if he can make Alchemist Fire flasks. If he cannot, he will go ahead and buy several of them (24).


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2011)

Kurgan will stay outside too just to make sure the camp is sufficiently defended.  He doesn't have enough money to buy the things he wants anyway.

Kara heads off to find out what she can find out.  No one will see her for a few hours. 

Malcom has no problem crafting the alchemists fire, though he's kind of confused as to why his talents are being called for mundane items.  Once they're at the inn he sets himself up in one of the rooms.  He withdraws three small creatures from his bag of holding and some alchemical equipment and sets them to work crafting the potions, they should be ready in the morning.

The city is rather large and Lyn finds a dusty store filled with parchments and texts run by an old man (presumably some sort of mage) who is more than happy to sell the requested scrolls to Lyn (700gp each for the enervation scrolls, 1650gp for the disintegrate).


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2011)

"Malcom, my friend" Lyn starts explaining about the alchemical fire. "Is it hard to hit a house with an egg? No. See it this way, if Dee, Kara, Elena and Kurgan CANT get through the hard scales of the dragon with their weapons, HE will be the house and these will be exploding eggs. Thank the gods he's not immune to fire" he sighs in relief.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2011)

"Oh I don't question tactics," Malcom says clarifying.  "I have no idea how one would go about slaying a dragon.  Other than hiring others to do it for you."

"More a logistical concern.  My partners," he pauses to gesture to the strange shrunken creatures already hard at work, "can perform a great many tasks and are a valuable aid.  Using them for something any common alchemist can do."  He shrugs, "far be it for me to question adventurers though.  If this helps acquire the stone then we'll be at it."


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2011)

"Uh" Lyn will inspect these creatures  to see if he can tell what exactly are they without asking Malcom.

Knowledge arcana 1d20+16 → [8,16] = (24)
spellcraft 1d20+18 → [8,18] = (26)

"Well, there might be other stuff you can help us with... I'm not sure about the others, but maybe Elena might want to see if you can improve her sword or her armor."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2011)

To the less-well-read they might appear to be some sort of mutant gnome however Lyn recognizes the creatures as merely constructs, homunculi (singular homunculus).  Their behavior is somewhat strange though, normally homunculi are not known for industry but more as guards, scouts, or spies.  These have obviously been specifically crafted for this task (they're actually "dedicated wrights" homunculi with the ability to craft items as if they were their owner).

"Oh that reminds me, Elena did request some work."  He withdraws another two of the creatures along with a portable forge ((yeah, the inn will love that)), an anvil, and some miscellaneous tailoring gear.  "You see, they are flexible workers."


----------



## Kuno (May 9, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow will wander about town looking to find some one selling magic arrows, especially Dragon's Bane or having them made.  Also, look into a war horse...or two.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2011)

*@Heather*
The town has lots of stores that cater in magical weaponry though most of them specialize in swords and axes and other melee weapons.  After asking around a bit Heather is directed to a smaller store, somewhat of a niche easily overlooked by the fancier stores around it.

The store is ran by an old retired ranger by the name of Gin "One-eye".  The store itself has a sort of cluttered feel, but somewhat homey as well.  A handful of bows decorate the walls and stands and various barrels of arrows are scattered about the small store with little apparent order or organization.

Gin himself is a grizzled old man, a patch covers his left eye no-doubt contributing to his nickname.  He sits in one corner of the store gluing fetchings onto an arrow when Heather first arrives.  The (hu)man himself has to be over 80 yet he looks built of solid gristle.

When Heather requests dragon's bane arrows he looks at her carefully and softly says, "so someone's finally going after the old lizard eh?"  He pauses and looks at her directly, "be careful who you say that to, people that even speculate about such a thing tend to disappear."  He walks around the store selecting arrows seemingly at random a few at a time from the various barrels.  A moment later he lays them out before Heather on the table.

He holds up one arrow, "these are the 'bane' arrows you wanted.  They're good against the lizard or any of his kin.  Problem is lizards like him tend to get tougher as they get older, if you can't get the arrow through his scales it's no better than a wooden training arrow."

He holds up a second arrow, for a moment the arrow glows with brilliant light, "these will get around that, but they're hard to make, I only have a few here.  Might be worth having in an emergency though."

He holds up a third arrow, unlike the other "normal" looking arrows this one has a glass bulb in place of the arrowhead.  "These are another option, they're filled with some alchemical muck.  An old friend, crazy gnome, made it for me.  Arrows don't do any damage, not against a big lizard at least, but the gook in them wears down scales.  Instead of being hard as steel they're more like leather.  If you can get the time a few hits of these might make him easier to deal with."

80gp - Dragon's Bane arrow +1 (against dragons +3 to hit and +2d6 damage)
720gp - Brilliant Energy Dragon's Bane Arrow +1 (max 4) (as above but ignores armor)
35gp - Alchemical 'Plate Thinner' Arrow (max 6) (+1 to hit, no damage but reduces armor of target​((He's got a multitude of other arrows/weapons if you're looking for something else.  Note those costs are _per arrow_ not per quiver of 20))


----------



## Kuno (May 9, 2011)

*Heather...*

The woman listens quietly as the old man speaks, her eyebrow raises slightly when he mentions the disappearance of those that talk about the dragon.  "Curious..." Heather mumbles then looks at the arrows.  "I wonder why that is?"

Heather will purchase:
10 Dragon's Bane  (800gp)
6  Alchemical 'Plate Thinner' Arrow (210gp)
2 Brilliant Energy Dragon's Bane Arrow (1440gp)
Total: 2450gp

"I'm spending a lot of money here old one.  Why don't you toss in a little extra for me." she smiles slightly.  "Also, do you know of anyone selling horses?  War horses specifically." she adds quietly, slightly enjoying the fact that he doesn't have issue with her race.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2011)

The man shrugs at her question, "All I know is it isn't healthy to ask too many questions.  I always figured that the lizard had some way of watching the city.  Either that or the city leadership is trying to quell such talk.  But the magistrate has always seemed fair to me so I would guess the former."

He shakes his head, "you're really something you know.  I'm already giving you a hefty discount and still you want more?"  He considers the request for a moment then heads over to a barrel and withdraws an arrow.

"Lizard's roar is supposed to be impressive.  Never seen him myself but maybe this will provide some help.  Strike the beast, or even near him, and he'll be engulfed in silence.  Or stab it into the ground instead if you need the silence about you."

"As for horses any of the stables in town should be able to sell you a horse."
((Just go ahead and buy a horse, heavy warhorse is 400gp, light warhorse is 150gp.  Light is a little faster but has less hp/etc.  Town should have ample of both.))


----------



## Kuno (May 9, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather chuckles deeply.  "You're more of a gem than a Gin."  She winks at him.  "Thank you much for arrows.  I think this one..."  she picks up the silencing arrow.  "Will come in very handy."  Again Heather thanks the man and takes her purchases and leaves the store.  Moves to purchase her horses then goes to find the others.

Heather will purchase one of each.  
1 Heavy war horse (400gp)
1 Light war horse (150gp)

(Never know what you will need.  Besides it's only money.  )


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2011)

Elena finds herself sitting in the camp drawing something in the ground with a stick. A sun... something like resembles two swords... and some kind of bird in the middle. "...damn... it looks like a duck" she sighs poking at the drawing. She glances at Kurgan. "Uhm, Kurgan,  I believe you have been in this longer than any of us... Do you know any other established group that makes sure those bastards don't stay here for long?" as for bastards it was clear she was refering to evil outsiders.


As Lyn is done with the search of the spells and alchemist fire for the moment, he will try to see what he learns more about the dragon, if anyone has tried to stop him, if they can't give horses or cattle instead, if it has attacked the city or towns before, and specially if he likes some type of people in particular for sacrifices.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2011)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan stop to think a moment.  "Now, mind that I'm not exactly what one would call social.  Seems some days that I was fighting alone longer than I can remember."

"There are a few organizations out there devoted to 'fighting the good fight' in various ways.  I'm axesworn to Clanggedin Silverbeard tasked with fighting evil wherever He leads me to it.  Some of the Elves that favor Corellon Larethian are members of the 'Fellowship of the Forgotten Flower' searching lost nooks and crannies of the world for relics."

"Even the Halflings have a group of 'Wayward Wardens' sworn to Yondalla.  Humans tend to favor Pelor or Heironeous.  The former has a group who's name I can recall sworn to eradicate undead, the later has the 'Topaz Order' fighting to purge the world of aberrations."  He pauses to think for a moment, searching.

"Closest thing I can think of to one sworn to fighting beings from other realms is the 'Order of the Rosy Cross of Truth' of Saint Cuthbert.  Their members seek out devils hidden amongst the people in the world."

*@Lyn*
Roll a gather information (/charisma check) please.

*@Everyone else*
I'll probably be advancing things later today or early tomorrow.  If you'd like to do anything before I potentially throw a wrench in your plans now would be a good time to do it


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2011)

Lyn takes out the cloak of charisma the merchant gave them.

CHA check 1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)



Elena chuckles a little when Kurgan mentions humans prefer Pelor with a little blush on her cheeks and she listens carefully to everything else. "I see, it just seemed to me that... there are not enough people taking the matter onto their hands" she glanced towards the city. "Just look at them. We are going to kill a dragon to help Kara's friend, and they, who are the ones suffering from it, don't seem to find the courage to either kill him or find someone else who can" she sighs poking again to the drawing in the ground. 

"I was thinking I could... find more people" she said a little lower.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2011)

@Lyn
Lyn finds fairly quickly that the dragon is a sort of taboo subject within the city.  Most people shy away very quickly when it is brought up.  However with some carefully worded questions and sufficient time he's able to get some details.

As it turns out, the dragon demands not only 'sacrifices' but livestock and money as well.  The demands come about once a season though it's not on any set date, as best anyone can tell it's at the dragon's whim.

Groups have tried to fight the dragon in the past, it's been a few years since the last as best anyone remembers though.  None of them that go into the swamp come back to tell about it though.  The general assumption is that they are killed by the dragon.


@Elena
"Courage is a strange thing Elena.  If all you know is suffering then you can't appreciate anything else.  By human standards this dragon's been hounding them for ten generations, it's not hard to figure that fighting back doesn't occur to them much anymore."

"For meself, I fight when and where Clanggedin leads me, but then that's all I have now, I gave up everything else long ago.  And I know for me part when me time comes I hope to go down swinging and leave naught but scars behind."

"But then I've never been one to change the world.  If you want to find others, if you can manage it, well, all good things have to start somewhere.  You're a true warrior, probably the only of this bunch, if I can help without violating my oaths just direct me axe."


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2011)

"Thanks Kurgan, I really appreciate your help" she said with a smile. "I need to start somewhere indeed..." she looked back at the city. "Oh! And I have to get YOU some armor." she remembering pointing at _Astaldo_. "As soon as I get more money..." she patted her backpack which was strangely empty. By selling her current armor she might be able to afford something for him later.

(( lol, "Take a picture with the pegasus, only one silver!"  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 10, 2011)

*@People in the city*
After a few hours as the sun sets and the city quiets for the evening Kara returns to the inn.  She gathers those in the city to a small private dining room where they will be less likely to be disturbed - or overheard.

"Okay, I have asked around about a lot of things, let me share what I've found then we can discuss our best course of action."  Kara mentally went over her list of things to go over hoping not to miss anything.  "First the city, I hope you all have been careful today.  We are not the first group to try this, and it seems most of them mysteriously vanish before ever leaving for the dragon.  We probably do not want to attract any attention."

"The whole city seems oddly complacent to me though," she shakes her head slowly.  "I do not know if they're just so used to the dragon that they do not know anything else to do or if there is something deeper.  Either way they hardly react at all to the 'lottery.'"

"Speaking of the 'lottery' there's supposed to be a meeting in the town square the day after tomorrow where the people that drew black stones will be investigated.  If we're here it might be worth checking out.  I would like a chance to look at the magistrate if nothing else."

"The magistrate is the official head of the city, backed by some sort of town council I have not looked into it very much.  Interestingly _everyone_ seems to like the magistrate, I can't think of a city where no one has a bad thing to say about the leaders.  He might be worth checking out, if nothing else his support could help us a lot assuming he's trustworthy."

"Moving on," Kara leaned forward slightly lowering her voice.  "To the dragon itself.  He apparently is an 'old' dragon that's been terrorizing the area for some 300 years.  He lives in the swamp to the South, that much is sure.  Rumor says he lives in the ruins of a castle, that doesn't make much sense to me but it is the only thing we have to work with at the moment."

"The dragon makes use of the trolls that live in the swamp, they typically deliver his messages and 'taxes' and pick up the deliveries.  The dragon only shows himself enough so that people remember he exists unless something goes wrong.  Apparently there are ruins of a village Southeast of here.  A few years ago something went wrong with their 'tax' so the dragon leveled the village.  I do not know how much there is to see after so long of time but that might be worth checking out as well."

"Finally there are a couple of interesting rumors going around town.  Either might be helpful for us to check out.  The first is a major scandal, apparently the village Scottsdale East of here has said that they will not be paying any more 'taxes' to the dragon and they are fortifying and preparing to fight."  She bites her lip considering, "the general assumption is they will soon be another set of ruins."

"The second rumor is much more secretive, it seems commonly known but not many people are talking about it because they are not sure what it means but the town Donathal just to the West did not receive a 'tax' notice at all this season.  From what I can tell from here they're still going about 'business as usual' and reading for the tax with their best guess of numbers but there's a lot of curiosity."

"As of tomorrow there will be 9 days before the dragon's servants come to collect the 'tax.'  If we'd like to save the people selected we have some time, but not a lot of it."

"What does everyone think?"

((Eventually this will get communicated to those outside the city, I figured I'll deal with questions at one location first though.))


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2011)

Lyn eyes illuminated. "Well, that's wonderful! Finally someone sticking it to the man! -erh, I mean, black dragon. I really think we should check them out see if there's anything they can tell us. And that other town, a dragon wouldn't just forget to place a tax on them. Nah, there's something fishy going on there. I guess both are worth checking out." he nodded.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2011)

*Kara*

"We're probably not doing much more tonight.  Rest up and we can decide what we'll do in the morning.  I'm going to head outside to the camp to let Elena and the others know what I've found out.

Kara heads out to the camp and fills them in on all the details from above.

((Unless someone shows up and objects I'll leave it up to you Soul to decide who goes where.  For their parts Kurgan votes to check out the village that's resisting the dragon.  Kara would prefer to follow up the mystery of the town that didn't receive a "tax" but both trust Elena enough to make the decision.))


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2011)

"Let's do this... I think Kara and Lyn can go to check the un-taxed town. It would require some detective work and sweet tongue so I guess both of them can manage. Kurgan and I can go and check out the fighting town to see if there's anything we can help with or if they can help us directly... we have a common goal after all"

(( Elena would prefer to have Cissy with her and send Dee with Kara if possible. I don't know who would Glenn and Heather prefer to go with. Maybe Elena is going to rally the people in that town. ?  Im guessing Malcolm is going to stay in the city until he's done crafting?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2011)

((Malcolm can go wherever, his golems can craft in the bag of holding easily enough  ))

((Unless Cissy/Dee/Glenn/Heather(/Sebastian/Rebecca) speak up I'll leave it up to you to determine who goes where.))


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2011)

(( Glenn and Heather will come with Elena, Sebastian and Rebecca with Lyn and Kara))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2011)

((Are you leaving Malcolm in the main town then?))

The night passes without event for all.  For those outside the ground is hard and cold but beyond the occasional guard patrol (whom ignore the party) teh night is uneventful.  Inside the town is warm and comfortable if somewhat noisy from the odd sounds of forging and alchemy coming from Malcolm's room ().

Regardless everyone awakens refreshed and ready to face whatever challenges the new day might bring.

*@Kara, Lyn, Dee, Sebastian, Rebecca*
The road West is cold, dirty, but ultimately uneventful.  Their trip ends around noon (on "day 2" of 10) at a smallish town of about 2000 residents.  A guard at the gates gives the same challenge as the guard at the main city, Kara and Lyn show their stones.  Dee, Sebastian, and Rebecca draw stones (all draw white "safe" stones).

Shortly inside the town wall is the Scarlett Helm, a comfortable looking tavern.  "We should stop in for a meal," Kara suggests.  "There is always gossip in taverns.  Even if it is mostly fiction it might give us something to work with."


*@Elena, Kurgan, Cissy, Heather, Glenn*
The road East is cold, dirty, but ultimately uneventful.  Their trip ends around noon (on "day 2" of 10) at a small village of about 400 people.  Right away they can tell that the village is _not_ a typical farmer's village.

The edge of the town bustles with activity working on spiked abatis and the framework for a hastily constructed wall.  The villagers are busy at work as the group arrives but they glance at each other nervously.  All of the villagers have weapons nearby (mostly spears and shortbows) and a few of them reach hesitantly for them as the party advances.

A man supervising the labor waves them back to work and approaches the party cautiously, "hail travelers.  What brings you to our small town?"  The man looks at the party carefully, obviously mixed about the well armed travelers.  The workers, despite the man's urging, are keeping a close eye on the party.


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2011)

Elena nodded at the man.

"Greetings, sir. I got word that you and I might share a_ common enemy_. Are you in charge of the defenses of the town?" 


-------------


Lyn would go with Kara and the others to the inn and order a steak with potatoes, hearing carefully. He will invite a beer for anyone that seems talking about the issue with the dragon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 12, 2011)

@Elena(/Kurgan/Glenn/Heather/Cissinei)
The man relaxes a bit at her words nodding slowly, "well, we can take all the help we can get.  You certainly look the part more than anyone we have here to help."

"I'm Trevor, the village mayor.  I'm in charge of the people of the towns and I've been supervision some of the construction works, though I'm not sure how much good they'll do us."  He gestures for the party to follow him and leads them into the village.

"As far as the defenses go, old Isaac has been helping us with them.  We were all worried about him at first but he's really sent from the gods to come to our aid, we'd have been lost without him."  He leads them towards the center of the town, a three-story Inn, 'the Red Dog.'  It's the tallest building in the village and shows some minor signs of fortification.

"We're using the inn as our base of operations, and a fallback position if things go sour before the dragon gets here."  He smiles grimly, "no need to mince words here, there's little secret as to what we're doing.  Too little really, Isaac worries that the specifics of our defenses will get out but we've little control over that."

"Anyway, come inside, I'll introduce you.  Just..."  He pauses looking at them again, "be mindful of your weapons."


@Lyn(/Kara/Dee/Rebecca/Sebastian)
The food is served quickly and well prepared.  Gossip around the tavern confirms what Kara had told them about earlier, that no 'tax' had been requested of this town.  Everyone has different guesses as to why that is ("the mayor made a deal with the dragon, or a devil."  "The dragon is dead and the trolls are playing the other towns for fools."  "A star fell from the sky three weeks ago and landed in the town square, it's magical power keeps the dragon at bay").

None of the rumors sound like they're coming from first (or second or third) hand knowledge and more like idle fantasy.  There is a lot of _hope_ that whatever the reason they won't be called upon to make sacrifices this year.  Which seems to be cause for celebration all around.

While he's eating he hears an exchange between the Innkeeper and one of the serving girls.  "Why me?  I won't do it!" / "You were requested specifically and more the point it's your job, get going!" / "He's got lecherous eyes and wandering hands and I don't care who he is I won't!" / "Don't be daft, take the food and be done with it, or I'll switch your behind so red that you won't sit for a month." / "Fine, but don't think I'll let you forget this soon!"

The serving girl takes a tray of food and two mugs and stomps off.  After she's a few steps away she readjusts herself and walks with a more collected stride.  She heads off towards the private rooms upstairs.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2011)

Lyn glances at the inkeeper and then to the girl. "Pssst" he motions her closer. "What's your name? Well,  that doesn't matter. I can... help you a little. Give you a boost if that guy wants to try anything _improper_." If she allows him, he will take her to the back of the stairs ((  )) and cast on her Resistance, Protection from Evil, Cat Grace... and Bull Strength. "Have fun." he winks at her and comes back to his seat with a fulfilled look on his face. He also casts greater invisibility on Maggie and sends her following the girl in case things get out of hand.


"Someone mentioned a falling star. That's something big... we should give a stroll around the square to see if it was true" he gave a sip to his beer "...- because if there's the slight chance the mayor is truly making a deal with a devil, I'd rather have Kurgan and Elena to backing us up. The trolls, bah, we can manage _trolls_" he said as a matter of fact.

----


"Thank you. My name is Elena" she presented herself to the mayor and listened carefully about the plans and looking closely at the defenses. She has been on war before. It was quite some time ago but even then she doubted all this would be enough against the dragon. She kept the comment to herself and waited to meet Isaac. "There's word in the city that you are fighting back, we wanted to see for ourselves if it was true... that much they know"



> "Anyway, come inside, I'll introduce you. Just..." He pauses looking at them again, "be mindful of your weapons.



Elena smiled. "Heh, people say that on very specific situations..." Elena nodded and turned to Kurgan. "... let's hear what Isaac has to say, Alright?" She had a hunch the dwarf wasn't going to like this 'Isaac' but she tried warn him to minimize the impact.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2011)

@Elena(/Kurgan/Glenn/Heather/Cissinei)
"Seems people say that when it's the best time to use them," Kurgan mutters.  He glances up at Elena, "I'll be good, how much worse can it be than who we've already met?"

The man leads them into the in while continuing his explanation, "oh I've no doubt rumor's getting around.  We've already had 'discussions' with the magistrate, suffice it to say he doesn't approve.  But so far no harm has come of it.  The walls are half for defending against the other towns if it comes to that though I hope we don't need to shed human blood just to defend ourselves."

The first floor of the inn is a fairly typical looking tavern.  For the size of the town it's actually quite crowded with people presumably resting between work shifts.  There's typical joking and comrade and other than the fact that everyone seems armed it wouldn't stand out from anywhere else.  Trevor leads them through the room towards a private dining room in the back.

He knocks on the door, then sticks his head in, "Isaac?  We've got some guests I think you should meet."  After a moment he opens the door fully and motions the party in.

The small room is dominated by a large table covered in maps and papers and various details of the area.  A figure stands at the far end of the table, despite being indoors he's cloaked with the hood pulled up.  As the party enters he shuffles a few of the papers revealing red skinned hands, anyone peering carefully under the hood would note yellow, almost glowing, eyes and the same red skin.

The man looks over the party then speaks, "ah, quite well armed guests?  I take it you are here because you have heard what we plan to do?"  His voice is strong and solid but carries more than a hint of age to it.  "Thank you Trevor, I'll speak with them, you can go back to supervising the defenses."

"My name is Isaac, and as I'm sure you have heard I'm directing the defenses of this town.  With luck we will be able to repel the dragon and perhaps that will be enough to convince the other towns to join us."  He pauses and looks at the party sternly, "now are you here to help or to kill me?"

@Lyn(/Kara/Dee/Rebecca/Sebastian)
The serving girl initially tries to brush by Lyn, "one of the others will be able to help you Messr."  When he explains his intent she is aghast, "no sir, there is no need.  I'm sure you have kind intent but it is misplaced."  She rushes off apparently as frightened of Lyn as of whatever she is off to do.

When he returns Kara nods at his plan, "Go ahead and see if anything seems out of the ordinary, I'm going to see what I can find out elsewhere in the city.  With something like this there are probably thousands of rumors milling about, but maybe I'll get lucky and find something that sticks out."

@Maggie
Maggie scampers up the stairs after the serving girl.  The hallway leading to the rooms is long (by Maggie's standard) and quiet save for a woman standing beside one door.  The serving girl goes up to the woman and they speak for a moment then the woman steps aside and opens the door before taking a plate and mug from the serving girl.

Maggie scrambles to follow the serving girl into the room as the door closes behind them.  Inside was a man, a horribly old, almost shrunken man dressed in fine clothes.  She could feel the tension in the air coming from the serving girl.  The man spoke to the girl however she wasn't responding.

She simply set the tray with the remaining food and drink on the table and turned to leave however the man moved in a blur, faster than Maggie had ever seen a human move, let alone one so old, cutting the girl off from the doorway.  He continued to speak, reaching for the girl who dodge with well-practiced grace.

After a few moments of cat-and-mouse the woman managed to slip by him, taking a pinch on the behind for her trouble.  She headed quickly out the door blushing and headed rapidly don the hallway.  As Maggie headed after the serving girl she heard the doorway open again behind her.  The old man spoke harshly to the woman guarding the doorway as he looked down the hall.  

Maggie could swear the man's gaze looked directly at her.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2011)

Elena shifted. -Well, damn, they were right-

"So far we have only come for the dragon. I haven't heard anything about you yet, so let's leave it there for the moment." she sighed and placed her hands on her hip "We were actually planning on fighting the dragon directly. Do you have any experience fighting it's kind?" she asked. "I wouldn't like to fight it in the open" she motioned to the people outside.

(( I'm guessing he's a tiefling))

-----------------------------------------


Maggie rushed back to Lyn. 

"Yeah, I think I'll-...." the rat jumped at his leg "-What? What?" Lyn was startled for a second as the rat was about to loose her invisibility, she squealed talking to him "Oh, it's you, alright, did she give him-? huh? What do you mean with-? He saw you? Are you sure? ... well fuck" Lyn frowned and placed Maggie back into his pocket. "Ok, guys, I'm gonna check upstairs. Maggie says there's an old man with a bodyguard and it seems he could see or know that Maggie was there... while invisible. That's... that's something" Lyn folded his arms a little worried. He also heard about the olf man moving really quick.

Lyn had suddenly a gut feeling about this man. A bad feeling.

He gave Maggie to Kara. "Give me five minutes, I have to check this out. If something happens to me, Maggie will feel it."

Outside of sight he will cast on himself all the other spells he was going to cast on the girl, plus Polymorph and Eagle splendor. ((Bullstrength, Cat Grace, Protection from Evil, Resistance)) 


He will take the form of the serving girl and go back upstairs, looking distressed and flustered. 

((Holy shit))
Bluff 1d20+21 → [20,21] = (41)  

"I-I... I left something inside" Lyn said with a little frustation, as she/he hated herself for having to go back but she was trying hard not to show it. She looked away and down. "Can I go get it?" she said, she was not going to ask for help even then. She would do it herself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2011)

*@Elena(/Kurgan/Glenn/Heather/Cissinei)*
((You can assume whatever you like about his race.  ))

The man rises and looks at Elena almost appraisingly, "directly?  No, at least I don't think so.  I don't really know much about dragons save what the stories say.  And to be honest there isn't much hope that this village will be able to kill it."

He pauses and pulls one of the maps out, showing the village and surrounding area.  Elena can see the leathery red skin and almost talon-like nails clearer up close.  "Assuming he comes straight from the swamp he should be approaching along this route," he indicates a path on the map.

"Our best chance would be to lure him in close, so large a creature cannot travel too fast, and strike hard in sudden ambush.  If we're lucky we will injure him seriously enough that he is forced back to his hole in the swamp."

"What happens then is largely out of our hands however the hope is he rests to recover perhaps sending his trolls out to engage on the ground.  The villagers will hopefully fare better there, and with luck our defiance will rouse the spirits of people in nearby villages."

"It's not a perfect plan, not even a good plan really.  But we have precious little in the way of resources to work with here.  Any help you can offer is appreciated, there is no shortage of jobs to be done."

*@Lyn(/Kara/Dee/Rebecca/Sebastian)*
Lyn heads up the stairs and sees the woman guarding the door.  She now sits beside the door and is eating the food delivered earlier.  She's dressed in fine silk robes embroidered with a silver lightning bolt clutched in a fist.  Lyn of course recognizes it as belonging to Heironeous.  A heavy katana weighs down one side of her belt.

The woman eyes Lyn coolly, "I doubt Master Rakir has finished so quickly." She begins before hearing his story.  Then after hearing his excuse she rises gracefully, "of course.  Allow me my lady."  She carefully opens the door, speaking inside "Master Rakir, Mistress Anya has returned."

After a moment she pushes the door the rest of the way open and gestures for Lyn to enter.

Inside the room a man sits at the table, surprisingly his plate is already bare, almost licked clean.  The man is positively ancient, Lyn would guess he must be 100 years old his body seems withered and shrunken no more than 4' tall though he seems skin and bones.  He looks up at Lyn with an impish grin, "oh, seconds?  Do come in!"


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2011)

*Heather...*

"Then what happens when the dragon heals?  All you have succeeded in doing is angering it."  Heather looks down at the papers then shakes her head before stepping back slightly.  "Shouldn't you have people to meet the dragon back in his swamps and finish him off?"  She scowls slightly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2011)

*@Heather (/Elena/Kurgan/Glenn/Cissinei)*

The man nods slowly, "yes that's a fair point.  With just this village it is unlikely we could take to the dragon's lair to finish the job though.  It is my hope that the other towns will ally with us and we might have the manpower then to manage it."

"Though if you are planning on fighting the dragon at his lair already, we could combine our efforts.  Help us get ready for the next few days here, and then take off to the dragon's lair.  You could meet the dragon upon his return, hopefully wounded, and finish the job for us."


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2011)

"I would certainly be of help, although I fear many here will die. I doubt they have the required training to face him off. Attacking him directly would be suicide for most of these people" she looked again at the maps "Have them attack from afar and in sparse positions. A friend of mine told us to use flasks of alchemical fire against the dragon. I don't know if someone in town can make it but it would certainly help I guess. If we could at least make some Catapults..." Elena shook her head.


"In any case, make sure every child, the weak and old are evacuated to another location, or prepare basements for them to hide in. "

----

-Heironeous? What the...- Lyn was certainly surprised by that.

Once inside Lyn shakes his head and moves to get the empty plate, with a composed face. He wanted him to feel she had not forgive him and she was still disgusted by him (he didn't have to bluff that part). "You should eat more slowly _sir_, you could bite off more than you can chew" there was a daring tone on that line.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2011)

*@Elena(/Kurgan/Glenn/Heather/Cissinei)*
"Battle is a dangerous thing my dear.  For the common people as much as any soldier."  He sighs wearily before continuing, "these people had already decided to fight before I arrived, all I can do is give them the best chance they can have."

"But no one is under the illusion that this will be bloodless, they're people who are defending their families and their homes against a foul creature that has held them under its thumb for too long."

"As to attacking, we have a few tricks in place.  Of course you understand that I can't say too much.  I can only wish we had an alchemist though, even smiths are hard to come by."  He shrugs, "but then complacency and wishing to have more than we do is what's caused the virtual enslavement of these towns for too long."



*@Lyn*
The woman outside closes the door behind Lyn as he enters and goes back to her meal.

The man all but drools as Lyn walks over to collect the plate, then in a moment he all but vanishes, moving in a blur behind Lyn.  Before Lyn realizes what happened a pair of hands reach around and grab "his" chest from behind.  The man's voice comes from behind Lyn, somewhat surprised, "you're slow all of a sudden sweety.  Are they working you too hard?  I'm sure I can get you a nice break up here if you want.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2011)

Lyn Spellcraft 1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25)  ((can he identify what kind of spell or ability is he using?? ))

"Eww, sir, please! I already told you-!" s/he protests grabbing the hands of the man like trying to take them off and turning away... but she didn't let go either "You could bite off more _than you can chew_" His voice changed midway as he regained his original form.  


--------

"I have an acquaintance in the city. An... uhm... artificer?" she glances at Kurgan "Anyway, he should be able to help out. I'll send word for him."


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2011)

*Heather...*

"When you arrived?  Might I ask where you have come from?  If you aren't originally from this village, why are you trying to help the people?"  Heather's eyes narrowed slightly as she looked at the man a bit closer.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2011)

(( I'm guessing he's either a  tielfling, or maybe half-dragon  Heather might be able to ask him up front. lol ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2011)

*@Elena/Kurgan/Heather(/Glenn/Cissinei)*
"Artificer?  I don't know if we have time or money for magical equipment but if he knows alchemy I'll put him to work."  Isaac chuckles dryly, "not that we're really in the position to turn _anyone_ away."

"I know my way around a forge," Kurgan says dubiously, "though I don't know what I can make that will help a bunch of farmers."

"You might be surprised what people can do.  Especially when they're being underestimated."  Isaac gestures plaintively, "when we're through here come with me to the forge, I'll explain what we need."

"Where am I from?  I've..." he pauses awkwardly, "I've wandered for a time.  I suspect I'll wander again after this, assuming I live of course."  He pauses again and sighs then reaches up and pulls his hood back revealing his bald, red, leathery head, two small horns poke up from his forehead.

Kurgan tenses but says nothing.

"I suppose you'll want the whole story sooner or later, might as well get it out in the open now.  To put it simply apparently I died, at least a few years ago.  I don't remember how or why or what happened after that, but apparently whatever powers exist couldn't agree whether I should be bound for heaven or hell."

"So I was returned to this world, and given this body as a reminder of the fate that at least hell wishes for me.  I do not know how much time I have, or even what sins I am guilty of, all I can do is try to accomplish what good I can."

((Not Tiefling, 'Hellbound'))

*@Lyn*
((As far as Lyn can tell there's no magic at work, his movements are just unbelievably fast.))

The man jumps back from Lyn, "blech!"  He looks at his hands in disgust.  "What kind of twisted pervert are you?  Teasing an old man?"  He looks up at Lyn with puppy-dog eyes, "go back to the other way won't you?  Much more pleasing to look at."


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2011)

"You didn't learn a thing!" Lyn facepalmed and sighed "Well, I guess what they say about teaching tricks to an old dog is true." 

He crossed his arms "No, I'm not going to turn into a girl (again). Now, hear me well... I don't care you have unnatural speed or are a thousand years old. Stop messing with the girls around here...! I can't believe that guard is even protecting the likes of you. Who or _what_ are you anyway?" he said narrowing his eyes.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 13, 2011)

*@Lyn*

"Bah, kids today think they can judge me as old?  Come back in another hundred years and we'll see who's calling who old then!"  The man snorts.

"You're right though, something should be done with the guard."  He claps twice loudly.  An instant later the door opens and the woman holding one hand on her sword ready to draw.  "Eihana?  I believe I told you that I did not wish to be disturbed except for my meal?  Twice now uninvited guests have passed you by how do you explain yourself?"

The woman looks at Lyn and bites her tongue a moment then answers politely, "I have no excuse Master Rakir, I have failed to remain vigilant."

"Under the guise of magic this man broke into my room, has made accusations against my honor, and none-too-subtle threats against my person, what do you suggest be done about him?"  The man looks at Eihana carefully judging her expression.

"Trespass requires him to be brought before a judge and sentenced."  The woman listed items, apparently taking care in her phrasing.  "His challenge to your honor should be ignored, his station is insufficient to require a duel and acknowledging it only lends it credence."  She looks dangerously at Lyn, "threats should be sorted out if there is intent behind them then they should be resolved."

"Thank you Eihana, I will consider your words, now please return to the hall and contemplate a punishment for your own transgressions, I will speak with you about this soon."  She turns and leaves quietly and the man looks at Lyn, "I wonder, since you have an opinion on so many things today what do you think should be done to a guard that fails in her duty?"


----------



## Kuno (May 13, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow's eyebrow raises but then she shrugged.  "So you are doing this for atonement?  Trying to get into the better place?"  Heather asks looking him over, wondering what happened to cause him to be in that situation.  "Let me ask this though..."  she pauses thinking over her words.  "How is it that you are able to mount this rebellion?  I heard that if anyone mentions this kind of thing they seem to just vanish."


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2011)

Lyn doesn't seem at all concerned about the "charges". He actually hears them in his mind with quotation marks and an annoying little voice. -bla bla bla _"accusations"_, bla bla bla _trespassing_, bla bla _I want to bang her_ bla.....- 

"Oh no, she did fairly good. It is that simply you cannot fight _AWESOME_. You should have seen the trembling, the tears of frustration. My best performance so far. After all, you also fell round for it " he said openly and proudly. "Which takes me to another matter..."

Lyn started walking slowly around the room. "I gather you have certainly a high position, either be thanks for riches or your own abilities...You could be a Council member. A retired General maybe? You do have a remarkable... mobility." he gave him that "I have only seen that kind of ability with the help of magic, not to mention you realized about my little friend" he referred to Maggie. "Why is that?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 14, 2011)

*@Heather (/Elena/Kurgan/Glenn/Cissinei)*
"Atonement?"  Isaac pauses and considers the term before continuing, "I suppose that's as good a term as any."  He shrugs, "as to how I've managed?  I've heard the rumors of people vanishing, but no one has caused me grief.  Either they don't bother this far from the city, or whatever forces are at play are worried about engaging me directly."

"I'm not entirely defenseless you know.  I'm far more concerned personally that there are some forces reporting our defenses to the dragon.  Our defenses depend on some amount of surprise, if too many of our secrets leak out than they'll be for naught."

*@Lyn*
"The fact that she was defeated by magic only means that she is too reliant on her physical senses.  In that regard it means that I have yet to properly condition her.  Eventually I will have to answer for that, but until then I am responsible for her training."  'Master Rakir' said.

"As to my own abilities they are the result of a lifetime of discipline and training."  He looks at Lyn, his eyes piercing.  "Something that I doubt one of your talents would understand."

"Physical senses and physical abilities, too many choose to limit them to what one thinks they are capable of.  The body can be trained with a well disciplined mind.  I have promised to do what I can for Eihana, as stubborn as she can be."


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2011)

"Conditioning her?" Lyn raised and eyebrow more than confused "Gee, I really don't like the sound of that. Whatever willpower she has, she needs to find it within on her own, not in some rules and *punishments* someone gives her" he frowned at the word.


"Anyhow, now I understand you are some kind of teacher... a Master of the body and mind. But -C'mon! You annoy poor town girls with that and get away with it? That's... a new kind of low" he said honestly and somewhat surprised at the same time.

"You could be helping these people with their _scally_ problem but, instead, you are pinching the asses of young girls... not counting my chest" he pointed at the non existing boobs "Don't you see something wrong about that?"


----------



## Kuno (May 14, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow gives the man a hard look but then remains quiet.  For the moment she lets things stand.  "How far away is the dragon's lair from here?"  She asks putting the conversation back to the task at hand.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 14, 2011)

*@Lyn*

The man snorts loudly in response to Lyn.  "You obviously know nothing of discipline, I'll guess your magic is that of a Sorcerer, depending on power born into your blood without awareness of what power means."

"Lets consider Eihana a moment, she was commanded by her superiors to act as a guard for me, but she requested my training.  'Conditioning' is a good word for it, I'm purging her of the bad habits and weaknesses so common in youngsters like yourself so that her mind and body is pure and strong.  But that takes training and dedication, not excuses."

"For towns though, it is much worse.  You see the 'good' that would come from slaying the dragon and saving a handful of townspeople without seeing the costs that doing such a thing for the town will have on the society.  Such an act breeds complacency, which is already bad enough of a problem in this area."

"You yourself could use some time in my care, cure you of your own bad habits."  His demeanor shifts, "go back to the pretty girl and ask nicely and maybe I'll consider it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 14, 2011)

*@Heather*

"By the travel of a dragon, or a man?  I doubt it will take more than a few hours for the dragon to get here.  I would probably allow a full day for a man though."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 14, 2011)

*@Leif*
Leif enters the Scarlett Helm and glances across the common room.  Most of the patrons seem typical enough, locals stopping in for a quick meal or travelers that arrived in town a bit early but won't be continuing their journeys until morning.

One table stands out like a sore thumb though.  Three women sit with a man, which might be normal enough were the man not wearing a mountain of plate armor and the sunburst holy symbol of Pelor.  The women might be slightly less conspicuous (though the axe-shaped guitar isn't exactly subtle either) were one of them not holding a rat and generally trying her best to look invisible.

*@Kara/Dee/Sebastian/Rebecca*

While Kara and the others wait for Lyn's return the door to the inn opens and a young woman steps in.  While not unusual by itself the fact that the woman is armed and armored sets her apart from the rest of the patrons.

Kara shifts in her seat and murmurs to the others, "we're laying low, remember?"


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2011)

She had been travelling for days, hot on the heels of various rumours about the dragon and its mysterious overlooking of this town. She was in this particularly seedy looking inn because she heard about a group of well-armed travellers. While she knew she was here mostly to find out what she could about the dragon's connection to Donathal, she couldn't ignore the fact that they might know something about _him_. As futile as it probably was, killing two birds with one stone was too good an odds to pass up.

Leif slowly walked up to the counter and settled her bandore upon it, calling the innkeep to her as she sat down. When he appeared, she put on her most charming face and spoke quietly. It was barely a whisper, yet she made sure he could hear every word clear as day.

"I'm looking for a warm bed and a hot meal," she said with an accent she picked up several towns ago, teasingly waving her hand over her instrument, "And I'd be willing to play you a song or two in return."

The corner of her mouth curled slightly as she thought of how this place probably hadn't had a bard or musician in it for a long time. That suited her perfectly, as people were much more open to someone that impressed them.

"I've played for a lot of people all over the place, you know. Even Mayor Dibir has heard my music and he enjoyed it immensely. I'd imagine your custom would increase quite a lot if people heard there was a bard in town, especially with times being what they are," she continued, slightly shifting in her seat, "Besides, we can strike a deal - just between the two of us. People always buy musicians a drink, right? No matter what drink I ask for, give me plain water and we'll split the money you're given."

She hadn't been in this region for long, but she figured it wouldn't be long until she had the innkeep more than happy to answer any questions she had. After her performance, he'd be eating out of her hands.

((Would there be a check for Diplomacy and Bluff in there before she starts playing a song?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 14, 2011)

*@Leif*
((Normally negotiations use Diplomacy, if lying plays a major part in them rolling bluff is good too, in this case it's minor enough that I doubt the innkeeper will mind.  I'll go ahead and do the diplomacy:

Diplomacy (Leif):
1d20+18
15+18 = 33 ))

The innkeeper looks Leif over carefully, "my custom's been pretty good lately, people are happy on accounts that they think the dragon ignoring us this season.  Might be that they don't need distractions to enjoy their drink."  He spits on the bar and rubs at it with a rag a moment.  "But then, even when custom's good it can get better.  Word gets around to the other inns that we've got a minstrel playing might steal some of their business."

"You certainly look the part at least.  Not that most that stay here can tell one note from another.  Now won't work though, handful of people here for lunch.  But if you come back this evening and play for a bit I'm sure we can work something out."


----------



## Velocity (May 14, 2011)

"Playing tonight would give me time to freshen up and tune my instrument, so that suits me," she nodded with a smile as she put away her bandore, "But before I go exploring your fine town, can I get something to eat?"

She laid a single gold piece on the wood before her, muttering that she could eat enough for two people and that she wanted the best he had on account of not having had very good meals for the last few days. Turning around on her seat, the man with the impressive armour caught her eye once more. He was by far the most interesting looking person in the room, moreso when considering his company. That stringed instrument was certainly exotic, a shape Leif had never seen before (and she had seen some strange shapes). There was hardly any denying these were the people she was told about, but she couldn't just walk up to them. Not only was there no way of telling if they were in on whatever was happening in the town, but there was also no way of telling if anyone else in the room was in on it as well.

Instead, she decided to play it subtly. Her food soon arrived, two large bowls of stew accompanied by a bottle of wine and two loafs of bread. As famished as she was, she ate it with as little fanfare as possible. Once the meal was finished, Leif pulled out her instrument and began tuning it. It didn't really need tuning, but it was just an alibi of sorts.

"That's a remarkable instrument you have, I've never seen anything like it," she said to the woman with the axe-shaped instrument as she continued tuning her bandore, "Would you play a song or two with me later? I haven't played a duet in a long time and it'd be an honour to hear you play."

She knew she could have simply charmed the person and made them do it, but she didn't want to make herself seem more than a wandering musician. It was best to not let anyone in the town know what she could do, just in case something went wrong and she needed to fight her way out.


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2011)

Lyn rolled his eyes. "Spare me the punishment, sir. If I see people suffering, I go and help them if its in my power to do so. I'm not going to wait for someone to gather their balls together. All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is for good people to do nothing. And I can tell you, I'll have a very busy week" he says starting to walk towards the door. "Uh, wait, in all that knowledge of yours, do you have any idea why the town was spared of the tax? Did they actually manage to do something? ...or maybe the dragon is afraid of you?" 

-----------


Elena will help around with the preparations of the defenses and send word to bring Malcom here. She has lead men before, so she will relay the information she had learned from Lyn to them. She will try to see if they have any spellcasters and if there's no time to make Alchemist Fire, she will give instructions to make molotov bombs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2011)

Dee sits at a table over a half-dead glass of ale. She rolls her eyes as she watches the newcomer interact with the innkeeper. The look of the woman, the style of her armor and how she carried herself brought a rise to something in Dee. This newcomer might have been skilled in the ways of a bard but her mannerism held something else in it too. 

"_Lovely,_" Dee started in a sarcastic drawl, "Another Druid..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2011)

*@Kara/Dee/Leif(/Sebastian/Rebecca)*
"Now now Dee, be polite," Kara chastises.  "We certainly have enough going on that we don't need to be picking fights in a tavern."  Kara looks at the newcomer, her blue eyes warm but piercing as if they could see into your very soul.

"A musician?  A traveler, I assume?  Have you any news?  Mercenaries like ourselves tend to miss most stories on the road.  We came to this place escorting a merchant, apparently it's a sort of safe haven at the moment but I'm not sure how long I want to stay if there's a danger of dragon attack."

*@Lyn*
"You expect me to make the same mistakes as you," the old man shakes his head.  "Suppose I know exactly why the dragon is ignoring this town, what would you learn if I simply told you?  And what would you do the next time you are faced with a mystery?  Hunt me down to bother me again?"  He snorts at the concept.

"No I'm quite aware of the consequences of granting power without discipline.  This town, these towns, have their way of dealing with the dragon.  I wouldn't chose that for myself but it works for them and allows them to continue on."  He shakes his finger at Lyn scolding him.

"Would you take their choice away from them just because you think you know better?"  He waves Lyn off dismissively, "go find your own answers."

He pauses a moment then grins, "if you want to come back choose a blond next time, this town's rather short on them.  Variety's good for the soul you know!"

*@Elena(Heather/Kurgan/Glenn/Cissinei)*
After the group breaks up Isaac takes Kurgan off to the forge and Elena finds someone to dispatch to Malcolm, it will be about a day before Malcolm arrives though.

The villager is full of commotion, construction projects go on all around town fortifying buildings, the wall and barricades, even makeshift areas of cover.  There is a training area where villagers work to learn weapons.  Her advice is appreciated where it is given, though some are dubious that alchemists fire or molotov bombs will reach an airborne dragon.


----------



## Kuno (May 15, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather will go over to where they are training with weapons and try and help out.  Bows might be helpful with hitting a airborne dragon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2011)

*@Heather*
The villagers are hesitant about Heather's approach at first but after a demonstration of her abilities any concerns about her race are set aside.

It's immediately obvious to Heather that while the villagers are eager students they don't have much in the way of experience.  The "best" are likely hunters but most of them probably hadn't held a bow in their life before a week or so ago.

Still, they are eager to learn and take her directions well.  It will take some time but she feels they're making progress.


----------



## Velocity (May 15, 2011)

"I've heard a little here and there," she sighed, "But nothing more than a few breadcrumbs to follow."

After a moment's thought, she continued, "I'm here because someone asked me to look into Father Emmit and his little group," she half-lied, again keeping her voice quiet enough to avoid eavesdropping, "Apparently certain people who go into the church don't come back out. It's all so very dramatic, which is perfect for a song."

"But anyway, my name is Leif. I travel the world in search of interesting stories to tell and people to tell them to. Maybe one day I'll get to carve my own story, one that other bards will sing for decades to come. If you guys are mercenaries, though, it's possible you've some tales to tell of your own. If you do, you must tell me them when I get back. I won't be long, just going for a little walk."

She then moved for the door. It was still early and she had a meeting to arrange. She had to meet Blackjack, as people called him. She knew he ran a questionable business here and that he had to have connections, so it stood to reason that he'd know a lot more than your average joe about what was going on. She figured a man like that would be pretty confident in himself. If that were the case, he wouldn't be able to resist a little... Invitation.

Now walking the streets, Leif idly whistled as she perused the stalls. There was a variety of objects, from things tinkers would carry to things tinkers certainly would not. Casually, she made her way to a specific stall where a specific man worked. Her whistling grew into a quiet singing as she faced the man, casting the Charm Person spell.

"We have a mutual friend," she said, "You know who I mean... Can you arrange a meeting for us? I'm staying at the Scarlett Helm, the perfect place for a quiet chat."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2011)

*Kara*
"I've been known to spin a tale or two, if I'm still here when you get back I wouldn't mind swapping stories."  Kara nods politely to the newcomer as she heads off.

*@Leif*
Leif has no problem locating the merchant with the "correct" friends.  As she casts her spell she notices the subtle shift in demeanor that lets her know the charm had worked.

"Of course madame.  I believe he is out at the moment but I'll be sure to pass along your message.  I would expect him quite late in the evening."


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2011)

Lyn gives a pained sigh. "Well, then I didn't lose anything to try. Take care, old man. Although I agree blondes are good, you must accept red heads are the best" he makes a small bow and heads to the door. 

He -could- have used some Charming but it could have seriously back fired on him. He gives a half smile to the guard outside. "Tsss... sorry about that. I just couldn't leave old people taking advantage of their power with common girls, you know. I hope he doesn't bother you too much either even if you want to... learn... it's your call. Are you going to stay here longer? I would rather know to try to avoid him if he plans to go chasing more girls in town" he said scratching his head.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2011)

*@Lyn*
The guard bites her lip a moment in consideration before responding to Lyn, "Master Rakir is somewhat eccentric in his age, and while distasteful he never allows things to go too far."

"As to his business in town that is not my place to comment on.  This is one stop along his pilgrimage.  And while he seems in no great hurry to keep his appointments once he is ready we shall move on."  Her face shows a visible annoyance that she tries to cover in vain.

Shifting the subject the guard relaxes somewhat, "I should thank you, master mage, for the part you play in my training.  My vigilance was inadequate so I must endeavor to improve."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2011)

*Dee*
To keep from being called rude once more and avoid an argument, she just took a big gulp of her drink and kept quiet. 

*Cissinei
*"Ooooo, I've got it...magic traps of some sort...or a magic defense system. I don't know what we could do exactly but it would have to be something we worked out to alert us to the presence of the dragon," Cissinei said to Elena and the others. "Maybe some kind of trap?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*@Cissinei*

"Traps can be difficult," Isaac began slowly.  "The dragon will likely be in flight on the way to the village, mechanical traps are useless.  But I'll admit my knowledge of magic is more limited do you have something in mind?"


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

Lyn will wish the girl good luck and then head back to the party. 

"Ok, everything is fine" he patted Kara and Dee in the back. "It was some kind of up thight master of the mind, body and boners. Let's get going, unless one of you wants to get fondled for his favors" he said taking Maggie back in to his pocket. 

"I still think we should look into the fallen star rumor in the square"



---------------

"You must wait until the dragon is about to fly close by to be able to hit him with the flasks" ((Readying Actions)) "Two people per roof should be enough. We must try to be sparse so his breath can't get many on just one hit" She doesn't have any money left so she wont be able to help them that way.


Elena will help around carrying stuff and also supervise the escape routes and hiding places for the general population.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

((Going to try to coordinate things a bit so that the party can be back at the Inn by the time Leif will be performing))
*@Lyn*
Kara nods, "I'm going to try and get the general feel for the city, maybe some other rumors will come up while you're looking into that.  Let's meet back here in a few hours?"

Kara heads off to snoop around the city and see what she can find out.

Lyn heads off to the town square, after a little time asking around he finds an older store-owner, a grandfatherly sort, that laughs politely at his inquiry.  "A fallen star?  Is that rumor making it's rounds again?  People have been talking about that for about the last 20 years, it pops up every few years as an excuse for something strange happening."

"There's no truth to it though.  The dragon did attack about that time though, smashed up a few buildings and killed some people, maybe that's where the rumor came from?"


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

"Well, that's a shame. I was already planning what to do with a fallen a star" Lyn joked with the old man. "I mean, a piece of a star that keep dragons at bay... ohhh, that would certainly fetch a good price, heh. You seem like a knowledgeable person, sir. Do you have any guess on why the dragon isn't asking for a tax this season?"


----------



## Kuno (May 17, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather will work with the people on the bows until they seem too tired to really continue for the moment.  "Keep practicing but take a rest."  she says getting ready to walk away.  "Maybe we will do some night time training."  Heather gins then turns to find the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*@Lyn*
The old man smiles broadly at Lyn, "finally, a kid that respects his elders!  Don't listen to the rumors and idle gossip, the truth is this!"  He pulls a well-worn bottle out from beneath the counter of his store and pops the cork of it.  Even at a distance it simply smells _foul_, when the man tips it towards Lyn to inspect Lyn realizes that the bottle itself isn't black but instead it contains some sort of black sludge.

"My own recipe, a shot a day and it's kept me safe from the dragon and healthy as a mule!"  He pushes the bottle forward towards Lyn obviously intending him to take a drink.


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

"Hahaha, I'm sorry, I'll have to decline the offer. I just ate a lot... if I drink anything that strong, the dragon will be the least of my problems"  He tries not to offend the man. He will pay a gold coin for his help and attitude. "You can take another for me" 

He will then wait with Dee for Kara to come back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

((The old man summons up his Grandpa strength and shoves the bottle down Lyn's throat.  Lyn chokes and sputters helplessly for the next three hours while the old man explains in detail his life history occasionally relating it to the black ooze or the dragon in seemingly incomprehensible leaps of logic.  Lyn eventually finds himself waking up and realizes he dosed off during the great turnip shortage of '03 and the man is just finishing his story.  Lyn thanks him quickly for the information and runs out.))


----------



## Velocity (May 17, 2011)

Leif had been checking out the other stalls, then found the final piece of her puzzle. It perhaps wasn't necessary, but she wasn't one for being unprepared. Walking down a small alleyway, Leif made her way to the small group of men she had recognised as thugs that might or might not have worked for Blackjack. Waving ten gold pieces, she promised the ten men a gold piece each if they did something for her. When they asked what, she told them she wanted them to stay hidden near the Scarlett Helm. If she got into trouble, she would send them a message and they would then charge into the building and fight for her.

With their agreement, Leif left for the inn. When she arrived, the innkeep nodded - his signal that it would be okay to start playing. Grabbing a stool, Leif moved next to the hearth in the corner of the room. She wasn't particularly fond of the heat, but the bright fire would mean it would be hard to see her properly - which, as any actor knows, greatly amplifies the mood. Her first song began with a lilting refrain, then slowly built itself up into a cheerful gallop. It was her father's favourite song and the people around here would have never heard it, which would surely be something to catch their attention.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*@Leif/Lyn(Dee/Sebastian/Rebecca)*
As the afternoon grows late Leif and Lyn both return after their respective errands, Kara is still out and about on the town.  New patrons slowly trickle in and it has the potential of being a crowded night.

As Leif begins to play the general energy level of the crowd increases, and as she and the Innkeeper had hoped the drinks begin to flow a little more quickly.

While the music plays Lyn notices Eihana and Master Rakir come down from upstairs.  Eihana's body language suggests that she would rather stay behind but she doesn't struggle.  The two take seats at a small table and begin to drink, heavily.  Some of the serving staff seem confused at their presence but no one complains.

When Leif finishes her first song there is some scattered applause and shouts from the audience for various local favorites.

((I'll give people a little time to socialize before breaking up the party  ))

*@Elena/Heather/Kurgan/Glenn/Cissinei*
Everyone works hard at their various projects throughout the day.  The party is given rooms at the inn as the dark starts to set in and most of the village workers mostly fall back to rest their weary bodies as well.  The Inn is quite packed spills out into the town square where tables have been set and cookfires are scattered about.

But despite the meager accommodations spirits are very high in the village.  Everyone seems excited about the prospect of fighting to defend their homes.

((I'll give people here a little time to socialize too  ))


----------



## Velocity (May 17, 2011)

Before Leif acquiesced and played another song, she allowed patrons to buy her drinks. As per her deal with the innkeep, she always ordered a drink that cost six silver pieces. He would instead always give her water, then pay her three silver pieces the next morning for every drink she was bought. After a short while, Leif picked up her bandore and begun to play "The Three Butchers", a song found everywhere that the crowd would love. Its tone changed dramatically as it went on, more a story than a song. But even so, it was lively and bound to get people dancing again.

"_It's of three jolly butchers as I've heard many say,
They were going to some market town their money for to pay,
They rode together for a mile or two and a little more besides,
Said Johnson unto Jipson "Stop I heard a woman cry!"
"Then stop I won't!" said Jipson, "And stop I won't!" said Ryde,
"Then stop I will!" said Johnson, "For I heard a woman cry!"
So Johnson he alighted and viewed the place around,
And saw a naked woman with her hair tied to the ground,
"How came you here?" said Johnson, "How came you here?" said he,
"Two highway men have robbed me that you can plainly see?"
Then Johnson being a valiant man a man of courage bold,
He took the coat from off his back to keep her from the cold,
Then Johnson being a valiant man a man of valiant mind,
He sat her up upon his horse and mounted up behind,
And as they rode along the road as fast as they could ride,
She put her fingers to her lips and gave three piercing cries.

Out sprang ten bold highwaymen with weapons in their hands,
They strode up to young Johnson and boldly bid him stand.
"Stand I will," said Johnson "as long as ever I can,
For I was never in all my life afraid of any man."
Then Johnson being a valiant man he made those arrows fly,
Till nine of them bold highwaymen all on the ground did lie,
This wicked woman standing by young Johnson did not mind,
She took a knife all from his side and stabbed him from behind,
This day it being a market day and people passing by,
They saw this woman's dreadful deed and raised a hue and cry,
Then she was down to Newgate brought bound down in irons strong,
For killing the finest butcher as ever the sun shone on._"


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

Lyn was hearing the song and slowly turned to Dee. "Remind me to never take my eyes away from a naked lady on the road. And to cast my magical armor. Just to make sure."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*@Leif/Lyn/Dee(/Rebecca/Sebastian)*
While Leif plays various patrons sing along obviously enjoying her performance.

At the small table Eihana and Master Rakir continue drinking, slamming down one after another apparently in a competition of sorts.  Eihana has a notable flush in her cheeks, Master Rakir seems unphased (though to be fair his withered form likely doesn't show alcohol very well).

Give me a sense motive check and a spot check when you have a moment.


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

Sense Motive 1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21)
Spot 1d20+2 → [8,2] = (10)


----------



## Velocity (May 17, 2011)

Sense Motive 1d20+2 → [13,2] = 15
Spot 1d20+2 → [3,2] = 5

After playing through three more songs, Leif once again rested her instrument to give people an hour or two to buy her drinks. But now that the crowd were more friendly towards her, she began having proper conversations. She carefully worded her questions, lied about her interests and wormed out what information she could about the reasons behind the town's strange circumstances. She exchanged normal banter for a while before she asked anything particularly revealing, though - friendly people were one thing, but helpful were best.

((I think I'm doing this right... She's gathering information about the town's situation, which probably makes for a pretty difficult thing to worm out of people who might know a bit about it. On the other hand, she's using her Diplomacy skill first to get people who are Friendly to her to become Helpful instead, something that should make her task a lot easier. I've added a Bluff check, too, since Leif _is_ asking for people to do something that'd put them at risk))

Bluff 1d20+16 → [10,16] = 26
Diplomacy 1d20+18 → [5,18] = 23
Gather Information 1d20+18 → [13,18] = 31
Spot 1d20+2 → [13,2] = 15
Sense Motive 1d20+2 → [12,2] = 14


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*@Lyn/Leif/Kara/Dee(/Rebecca/Sebastian)*

Kara enters the Inn accompanied by a long, purple-haired woman that some of the others might recognize as Vermistra (Dee certainly met her, Lyn probably, and maybe Sebastian I'm not sure).  She leads the woman over to the table (with Lyn, Dee, Rebecca, and Sebastian, Leif is playing and isn't really associated with the party yet), "You won't believe who I ran into while looking around!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

((Can you give me a sense motive and spot for Leif as well please?  For what you're trying to do the gather information is probably sufficient too, though extra rolls never hurt, I used to spam CTK with checks just to make sure I had my bases covered  ))
*@Leif*
Leif mingles with the crowd and learns much what she has heard for the past few days. _Everyone_ has their theory as to why they didn't get a tax, but no one seems to be able to substantiate it beyond conjecture (though more than a few gave her offers to discuss it upstairs where it might be quieter -- and did she want another drink?).


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*@Lyn*
While Kara is coming over Lyn happens to catch a glimpse of a man.  Nothing seems out of place with him, but he's caught him watching their table several times now and Lyn doesn't think he looks like he's out to pick up Dee.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 17, 2011)

Glenn begins to work hard at another important duty. Raising everyone's spirits.

He began to spin a tail of hot blooded manlines about the early days of of the Land of Aaron, about how they found themselves in strange, cold, and inhospitable land and how in their very first year the three communities Orcs, Humans, and Elves banded together to kill a Great Wyrm White Dragon and how the efforts of one small half-ling and his mighty wardog steed helped save the day!


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*@Glenn*
Glenn finds himself in in fine company.  All the men and women of the village are dedicated to its defense and while their abilities might not match those of the people of Aaron their spirit tries to make up the difference.

The story of how even a mighty dragon can fall spreads quickly through the crowds like lighting a wild fire.


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Glenn begins to work hard at another important duty. Raising everyone's spirits.
> 
> He began to spin a tail of hot blooded manlines about the early days of of the Land of Aaron, about how they found themselves in strange, cold, and inhospitable land and how in their very first year the three communities Orcs, Humans, and Elves banded together to kill a Great Wyrm White Dragon and how the efforts of one small half-ling and his mighty wardog steed helped save the day!



@Heather
Elena approaches Heather as Glenn is giving his speech. "They certainly need some stories of people defeating a Dragon" she said giving her a smile and looking at the Paladin. "He's certainly more outspoken than I am."


@Dee
Lyn gave Dee a small bump with his feet on her leg. "Pssst" he made a casual notion to bring her attention to the man on the other table. He will buy a drink to the singing girl... And to Rebecca. "You are still my favorite bard" he said winking at her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*@Leif/Lyn/Dee/Kara/Ver/(Sebastian/Rebecca)*
Meanwhile Eihana and Master Rikar apparently have finished their drinking contest.  Eihana is visibly drunk and looks like she may have trouble walking (and almost certainly will regret it in the morning), however Master Rikar is slumped back in his chair, apparently out cold.  Eihana mutters something impossible to hear over the crowd and cleans up the table as best she can.


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

When Glenn is finished with his tale, Elena will step up and tell she has fought wars against devils, killed demons and other abominations. 

"To defeat this dragon, is more than a reality. We will make sure of killing it *your* help. It will be hard. Some will not be here after the battle, but those who survive will know the sweet taste of a new age without fear. They will remember the blood shed by their brothers and sisters; just like the brave people of Aaron, your tale will inspire others to never look down, never to surrender to the darkness that oppresses them."  ((How would leadership work into this??))

---------------

@Eihana

Lyn will walk over and help Eihana. "You did pretty well there." he stopped a second to look at the Master "Or maybe he's just playing drunk as an excuse to grope you" he said in low voice trying to see if there was a reaction from the old man.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*@Lyn*
As best Lyn can tell the old man is out.  The table is littered with bottles of whiskey and by Lyn's estimate it's nothing short of a miracle that either of them are breathing.

Eihana spins to face Lyn, the alcohol has definitely dulled her reactions but there's still a strange grace to her movements.  "Oh noooooo, Mashter Rikar orddsfasd-- ordered thish ash training.  Never's perverted with training."  She gasps and puts a hand to her mouth, she seems to recover a bit of composure.  "You're trying to trick me!  Make me insult Master Rikar!"

*@Leif/Lyn/Dee/Kara/Ver/(Sebastian/Rebecca)*
As the evening goes by a new crowd enters the Inn.  They have a look of street thugs, signs of healed broken noses and a gruff abrasive visage.  The rest of the Inn gives them a wide berth but doesn't seem too shaken up by their entrance.

One of them points to the table that Dee, Kara, Ver, Sebastian, and Rebecca are at and the group approaches.  The biggest and ugliest leans on the table and announces to his friends, "I'll be buggered, just like the descriptions said.  We're all gonna be rich!"

Another of their group points out Lyn, "hey, here's another one!" and one points to Leif, "didn't it say something about a woman with a sword?"

The leader cracks his knuckles intimidatingly and says gruffly, "now, this going to be the easy way, or the fun way?"

*Actions please, if you're going to try spellcasting or combat please include an initiative.*
((Also worth noting these men are all unarmed, I certainly won't dissuade you from going the "kill 'em all" route, just understand that this may have consequences.))

((New people if you need help with combat just start with a general description of what you want to do and an initiative roll (your dex, or your dex +4 if you have "Improved initiative" feat))

*@Elena/Heather/Kurgan/Glenn/Cissinei*
((I'll cobble some mechanic together eventually, don't worry  ))
The already fired up crowd continues their celebration at Elena's word.  A few of the leaders murmur to one another wondering if the party is going to last all night but keep their voices quiet accepting that keeping the villager's happy might be more helpful than a few hours sleep at this point.

While everyone's enjoying the celebration a runner comes up to the mayor and whispers a quick message.  After a moment's conversation the mayor sends the man off.  He then approaches the party, "I have a favor to ask.  I know you're newcomers here but we need someone that won't be readily viewed as a force of the village."

"It seems that lights were spotted headed towards the village.  I fear that the city is sending forces to persuade us to cooperate with the dragon."  He shakes his head sadly, "everyone in this village knows someone that lives in the city.  If we have to do battle with friends, family members, it would shatter everything we've tried to build up.  I would be better if someone not associated with this city could convince them to leave."  He pauses and sighs, "by whatever means necessary I suppose."


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2011)

((Today is "Talk down people from getting killed"  ))

"No, of course not I wouldnt-" Lyn shook his head but was cut short by the thugs. "Oh, this just wonderful. "Eihana, be a good guard and take your master upstairs where is safe. Go, go" 

"My goddess, let's see what we have here. You say... you are looking for me and my friends? _Interesting_." he scratches his chin  "By any chance, do you have an idea on what are you stepping into, pal? I have killed demons, devils, _*dragons*_, hordes of undeath, liches, abominations,_ false gods_... and you come here and interrupt _my night off_ with your _insignificant_ presence?" he started to walk slowly between the tables, a step at a time, getting closer and closer.

"I usually only strike when defending myself and I warn you: I can kill you all with a twist of my hand." he was death serious "Do NOT throw your life away. Turn around and live to tell your kids you were this close to get turned into a flaming charcoal, add some bravado in there if you want... or you can try to lay a hand on me and it will be _*the last-thing-you-do*_" he got just in front of them looking them in eye.

((He still has the cloak of charisma +2 ))

Bluff? 1d20+20 → [13,20] = (33)

Intimitade 1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28)

If they try anything, he will use his teleport boots to get 60ft away from them and cast Greater Invisibility on himself. 

Init 1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)

----------------------------------


Elena understand the gravity of the problem at hand and looks at Glenn. "I'll need your help, c'mon" (("To the batmounts!" tarararararararaaaa! ))

She will run to Astaldo and go ahead with Glenn. She will ask Kurgan and Heather to come and leave Cissy behind in case they need some backup.

Elena will find the lights in the road and land in front of them.

Edit(If glenn doesnt start she will))
btw: Changed one result above, I wrote 1d20+7 for the intimidate but I forgot I had +1 for the cloak of charisma.  Sorry.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 17, 2011)

*@Lyn (/Kara/Leif/Ver/Dee/Sebastian/Rebecca)*
Eihana nods slowly and picks up the sleeping form of Master Rakir with some effort, apparently his small form causes her some trouble, and heads up the stairs.

Meanwhile Lyn addresses the thugs, they hesitate for a moment apparently torn on what to do, "boss isn't gonna like us bugging out," "yeah but the boss didn't say we were up against anyone like that."  After a few moments they decide discretion is the better part of valor and start to back out from the room.

As they're leaving Lyn see's the man he saw watching them earlier tsking his tongue.  He pulls a slender stick from within his jacket, touches it to the flame of the nearest lamp and hurls it at Lyn.  Lyn dodges instinctively only to realize thick smoke is rising up from the burning stick.

Cries of "fire" start to break out and the room is thrown into panic.  Through the smoke the party sees Eihana sprint down the stairs back into the room and out the door at full speed (full human speed if you care), weaving in and out of people gracefully with a dark look on her face.

*@Elena(/Glenn)*
((I'm going to give some time for others to post here since potentially that will be drastically different))

((Assuming Glenn's on board they'll find a moderate sized group (~20) of soldiers a short way from the city, go ahead and make your approach/speech(/diplomacy/intimidate/rain of fire check) ))


----------



## Kuno (May 17, 2011)

soulnova said:


> @Heather
> Elena approaches Heather as Glenn is giving his speech. "They certainly need some stories of people defeating a Dragon" she said giving her a smile and looking at the Paladin. "He's certainly more outspoken than I am."


"Yes he is very outspoken and full of stories like that."  Heather's voice was gentle yet at the same time, sarcastic.  



soulnova said:


> When Glenn is finished with his tale, Elena will step up and tell she has fought wars against devils, killed demons and other abominations.
> 
> "To defeat this dragon, is more than a reality. We will make sure of killing it *your* help. It will be hard. Some will not be here after the battle, but those who survive will know the sweet taste of a new age without fear. They will remember the blood shed by their brothers and sisters; just like the brave people of Aaron, your tale will inspire others to never look down, never to surrender to the darkness that oppresses them."  ((How would leadership work into this??))


Watching Elena, Heather rubs her forehead.  "She's as bad as he is."  Heather laughs slightly though it ends in a sigh.


EvilMoogle said:


> *@Elena/Heather/Kurgan/Glenn/Cissinei*
> ((I'll cobble some mechanic together eventually, don't worry  ))
> The already fired up crowd continues their celebration at Elena's word.  A few of the leaders murmur to one another wondering if the party is going to last all night but keep their voices quiet accepting that keeping the villager's happy might be more helpful than a few hours sleep at this point.
> 
> ...


"I guess there might be something about the disappearances."  Heather's eyes narrow slightly.


soulnova said:


> ((Today is "Talk down people from getting killed"  ))
> 
> Elena understand the gravity of the problem at hand and looks at Glenn. "I'll need your help, c'mon" (("To the batmounts!" tarararararararaaaa! ))
> 
> ...



Heather will follow along, though staying in the shadows.  She doesn't want anything to happen to her two favorite pieces of meat.


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> *@Lyn (/Kara/Leif/Ver/Dee/Sebastian/Rebecca)*
> Eihana nods slowly and picks up the sleeping form of Master Rakir with some effort, apparently his small form causes her some trouble, and heads up the stairs.
> 
> Meanwhile Lyn addresses the thugs, they hesitate for a moment apparently torn on what to do, "boss isn't gonna like us bugging out," "yeah but the boss didn't say we were up against anyone like that."  After a few moments they decide discretion is the better part of valor and start to back out from the room.
> ...



 "You are on, asshole" Lyn will cast Wall of force and enclose the man in his side of the inn. Then he will take the stick and Teleport outside the inn, he will go back inside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2011)

*@Lyn*
Lyn can't see the man through the thick smoke but he can put the wall of force where he last saw the man if he wants to try that.

Lyn probably also knows that the stick is a  and likely is already consumed.


----------



## Velocity (May 18, 2011)

Leif knew there was something up with that Eihana woman. Not only did she behave odd for someone apparently so drunk, but the speed in which she bolted out the back door gave Leif more than enough reason to give chase. The girl was up to something and Leif couldn't very well leave a stone as obvious as that unturned. That'd be as stupid as following a detour sign.

Quickly putting her instrument away, Leif ran past where she left her equipment and took only her quiver. It was a magical one, after all, that held both her bow and all her arrows. Within seconds, she was out the door and following Eihana. As she darted through crowds and down streets, Leif whistled for her Hawk companion and ordered it to follow Eihana from the sky. It'd be easier to follow that way.

((I completely forgot about having an animal companion as a Druid, so I'll add that to Leif's profile in a sec - I also just realised I need to pick up a spell component pouch, otherwise I can't use Spider Climb))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2011)

((Just go ahead and add it to the equipment, it's not something any spellcaster would just "forget" to buy  ))


----------



## Velocity (May 18, 2011)

((Okay! Done!))

Leif winced as she swallowed a small spider and some bitumen... The taste was horrible, but she admittedly tasted worst in some inns. Casting the Spider Climb spell, Leif scaled the nearby wall and was standing on the rooftops in no time at all. A quick glance revealed where her hawk was and Leif was soon racing across the roofs to catch up, Eihana still in sight.


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2011)

"It's alright, there's no fire. -_I should know!_-" Lyn tries to calm down the crowd. "It's a freaking smoking stick. Just open the windows. I'll get that bastard. I might need your help Dee! Let's go." Lyn will try to find the man.

--------------------------------------------------------

Elena

Diplomacy check 1d20+15 → [14,15] = (29)


Elana lands Astaldo in front of the soldiers. "Greetings good people of Austronea. Have you come join your brothers in arms?" she pats Astaldo in the neck.  ((Will wait to see reaction))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2011)

*@Leif*
It's good that Leif has her hawk to help keep an eye on Eihaha, she's obviously intent on something and isn't slowing from full speed as she runs.  She's headed into the seedier side of town.  From her rooftop vantage Eihana thinks she's following someone else but whomever it is has enough of a lead that Leif can barely see them.

*@Lyn/Kara/Ver/Dee/Sebastian/Rebecca*
Even though the stick is no longer burning the room is filled with smoke.  Most of the people that were in the room have fled the smoke being too much of a sign of fire for even Lyn's charming tongue to get around.

Lyn makes his way to where he last saw the man but realizes the man is no longer there.  Likely he's fled in the confusion and unless Lyn has some way to clear the air it isn't likely they'll be able to find him easily.

Kara, for her part, makes her way towards the exit.  A crowd of people watch the "burning" Inn, most are patrons and workers that have exited though a handful of people from nearby are starting to gather as well (including the thugs Leif hired earlier who are considering what to do amongst themselves).

*@Elena(/Glenn?)*
A man calls the troops to stop then moves forward.  His armor is more decorated than the other troops, likely he holds rank in the group.  He's cautious of the two heroes landing but addresses them politely, "beg pardon Madame, Messr, but please clear the road.  We must march on we have a ways yet to go today."  The man and his troops have a look of grim determination on their faces.

*@Heather/Kurgan*
Heather and Kurgan head towards the direction the flying mounts left.  It will be a little while before they can catch up though.


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2011)

"Take note Maggie, remind me of getting a wind spell later" he tapped the pocket on his robe and the rat gave him an affirmative squee. "So much for lying low" he told Kara with a sigh. "The word has already come this far and they identified us pretty easily. That man had been keeping an eye on us for a while" Lyn will look for the serving girl or the innkeeper to see if they knew who the man was. 

---------------------------------------------


Elena didn't move.

"I'm afraid I can't let you do that unless you wish to join the efforts to free these lands from the Dragon's will. Otherwise, for your safety, I suggest you turn around to avoid any unnecessary bloodshed" she dismounted Astaldos and whispered "_keep an eye on them, will you?"_.

"Maybe we can reach a common ground. May I ask for you name?" Elena told the man.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2011)

*@Leif*
Eihana continues her full-pace journey through the streets eventually ending in an alley entrance to a small building.  A man crouches near the door a vagrant at first glance but he rises and struggles to draw a concealed short sword as Eihana approaches.  Eihana draws her katana and attacks in one smooth motion drawing a line of red across the man's chest, he falls to the ground still.

She enters the building a moment later, still apparently going at full speed.

*@Lyn (/et all)*
Lyn finds the innkeeper outside with the others.  "Ah, well, it's not exactly a secret but," he starts hesitantly.  One of the serving girls shoots him a look of horror but he ignores it.  "I won't speak ill of my inn but we take whatever patrons we get.  The man you describe is a regular and like I said it's no secret that he's one of Blackjack's lieutenants."

If Lyn asks the innkeeper will mention Blackjack as the head of the thieves guild.  "I didn't expect him to burn my inn down though, I've paid my protection duties."

*@Elena (/Glenn)*
The man sets his jaw and looks at Elena directly, "meaning no disrespect but we are here expressly to avoid unneeded bloodshed.  I am Captain Taylor, I'm charged with addressing the rebellion at Scottsdale by accepting their surrender."

"If you would lend yourselves to our cause I would welcome your aid otherwise I am afraid I must ask again for you to move on as the road is long yet and we have work to do before we can rest."


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2011)

@Lyn et All
Ver finally decided to speak up.
"Well when you deal with criminals you can't exactly expect everything to run smoothly can you?" She said to innkeeper.

Ver was on the road again, since being gone so long she couldn't believe the first day back and someone bad had already happened.


----------



## Velocity (May 18, 2011)

If her strange behaviour hadn't been enough, the way she emotionlessly killed that man was proof Eihana was up to something, but Leif didn't take her eyes off of her as she went into the small building. Lowering herself from the roof of a three-storey building to the roof of the second storey building next to it, Leif put down all her items and jumped into the small alleyway next to the building Eihana entered.

Falling 20 feet, DC of 15 to treat it as 10 feet.
Tumble 1d20+4 → [13,4] = 17
Nonlethal damage 1d6 → [5] = 5 damage
Sachi's HP is now 47.

Motioning to her hawk to fetch her bandore, Leif thanked her companion when she brought it to her in a few seconds. Leif quickly but silently walked out of the alleyway, lifting her cloak's hood over her head as she moved towards the now-deserted entrance of the building Eihana had entered. Realising she couldn't give Eihana time to run out the back again, even if it meant walking into a trap, Leif walked into the building as calmly as possible.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2011)

*@Leif*
Leif enters the back entrance and finds it leading into a small kitchen, the type that might belong to a tavern.  Another apparent guard lies dead, also struck down as he attempted to draw his short sword.  His body lies beside stairs leading down to a cellar of sorts.

*@Ver(/Lyn/others)*
Kara nodded, "I'm inclined to agree, funny how when you deal with thieves they're only 'friendly' so long as it suits them."  She glances back at the inn "I wouldn't worry about the inn though, I'm pretty sure that it's just a smokescreen.  Makes you wonder what he was covering though."


----------



## Velocity (May 18, 2011)

Leif pulled out her bow from within her quiver, then motions for her hawk to go and fetch her sword back at the inn. She didn't actually expect the hawk to return with it in time, she just wanted her friend out of harm's way. If she were lucky, the people she had met before would see the bird carrying her sword and follow after it. Picking up the short sword from the dead guard and hanging it from her belt, Leif nocked an arrow in her bow as she descended down the stairs as quietly as possible.

Hide 1d20+4 → [11,4] = 15
Spot 1d20+2 → [18,2] = 20
Move Silently 1d20+9 → [12,9] = 21


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2011)

Lyn thanks the Innkeeper. "I think it might be the right time to look for this Blackjack."

-----------------------
(( , I lost a post for Elena))

"Captain Taylor, I must ask you, when will it stop?" she lets the question hang in the air.

"When will you and your loved ones stop fearing will get a black stone? It stops now" she said raising her voice. "You know the people of Scottsdale. You know they have come this far and you also know they won't surrender. Not to you, not to Him. They have said ENOUGH. They have decided that fighting a dragon is better than wait idly for another tax season to pass. You can't take that away from them, Captain."

"They have send us here to tell you they don't wish to fight you. You are their friends, their brothers and sisters from the city. They are doing this not only for them, but for every man, woman and child who call this place home. They are doing it for you" she now talked to the other soldiers too, strong and clearly. 

"I don't believe they will be able to slay the dragon, but they will die trying. They will die knowing this was their choice, not some stone's color" she left out her part in the plan better for the rest to believe this was their only course of action "Let them be, Captain. You can turn back now, say its a lost cause and wait for the next tax until you get picked up like hundreds of others... or you can say ENOUGH and join Scottsdale in their stand and be the ones that makes a difference for generations to come."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2011)

*@Leif*
Leif creeps carefully down into what turns out to be an apparently innocent wine cellar.  Giving a careful inspection she finds one of the wine racks is slightly out of alignment with the others.  At a touch it moves revealing a dark tunnel angled slightly down into the earth.

She can faintly make out the sounds of fighting echoing from further down the tunnel.

*@Lyn/Kara/Ver/Dee*
Kara nods and looks intently at the innkeeper, "so any idea where this 'blackjack' makes his home?"

The innkeeper shakes his head rapidly, "no, no one does.  And it'd be my life and my business to tell if I did know."

Kara looks at the others, "I am pretty sure he iss telling the truth.  I can look around and see what I can find unless someone has a better idea?"  As if responding on cue a hawk sweeps by the party and flies into the smoke filled inn.  A moment later it flies out carrying a sword.

"That seem a might odd to anyone else?"

*@Elena/Glenn*
((Counter-diplomacy  ))
There are murmurs from the soldiers at Elena's words, obviously finding sympathies with many of them.  The captain waved them quiet a moment, "I know some of the men of Scottsdale.  Proud men and hard workers.  I'm sure many here would not see them die in vain.  None amongst us wishes this to come to violence but I have to ask you how do you see this playing out?"

"You who are a mere visitor to this area obviously do not know that you stand but a few hours trip from another village that made this decision.  I counted as friends some that hailed from Newmark as well."  A few of the guards gasped at the mention of the name.  "But you won't find them on any map, not any more.  For a few years past they decided to fight against the dragon as well.  And in return the dragon flattened their village and picked off as many fleeing stragglers as he could."

"Then he came to our city and extracted his tax in pain and blood from the people there, as a lesson for the defiance of this village."  He gestures off in the direction of Scottsdale, "no Madame I am here expressly to stop unneeded loss of life.  None of us likes living in the shadow of the dragon, likes paying in blood and tears the sacrifices he demands.  But these are our homes and this is the way that we can live and ensure that others do not pay this price for us when our time is called."

"It might be easy for outsiders to declare this as unthinkable but I assure you that the alternatives make this pale in comparison.  If you are truly an ally of good you'll return with me and use your words to convince them of the folly of their actions."


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2011)

@Captain Taylor & Co.
"If Newmark fell, it was because no one else would fight with them. You must understand that. If only the main city followed, we wouldn't be having this conversation. I came here to see if it was true they were really going to fight. They asked for my help and I said *YES*... me, a total stranger, I'll shed my blood for the same cause. But I'm no stranger to evil... I have seen his many faces and how it feeds from the fear and apathy of men. Those who surrender without a fight are as guilty as the dragon"

"Don't you see!? If you don't fight, he has already won! Fight! *Show him you are NOT CATTLE*!" she suddenly raised her voice, her fists clenched. "Fight together or fail as individuals!!"


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2011)

The sound of fighting grew louder as she quickly walked down the tunnel. As much as she needed to rush, she also had to move as silently as possible as she warily watched for signs of the fight itself. For that, she moved slightly slower than her normal pace.

Hide 1d20+4 (-5 penalty) → [12,4,-5] = 11
Spot 1d20+2 → [7,2] = 9
Move Silently 1d20+9 (-5 penalty) → [19,9,-5] = 23 	

((let the combat begin! ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2011)

*@Elena*
A few of the men are openly complaining now ("I traded with a man from Newmark, he was a good, honest man" and the like).  The captain looks from the men to Elena almost pleadingly.  "Of course I would like to fight, we all would like to fight but what would you have me do?  Do you think this would just end if we marched back to the city?"

"What response do you expect the magistrate to have?  Simply accept that I failed and ignore the village?  More soldiers will be sent, he has a duty to all the people."

*@Leif*
Leif advances through the hallway towards the sound of the fighting.  Soon a light appears at the end of the tunnel and she sees Eihana fighting against several other roguish figures in the room.

Three men wield short swords and daggers and surround Eihana.  One of the men bares a deep wound already and as Leif approaches Eihana adds two quick cuts to his chest dropping him to the ground.

Eihana herself bares several small wounds, she narrowly evades her remaining two opponents slipping to the side of their attacks at the last second oddly reminiscent of a dancer moving steps with a partner.

A fourth man wielding a rapier and short sword moves in behind her taking the fallen man's place and stabbing her with each weapon.  Her face grimaces but she continues her fight.

((Go ahead and roll your initiative and give me a few rounds of attacks.  If you have questions or aren't sure what to do just give me the general idea of what you want to do and we can work through it  ))


----------



## Kuno (May 19, 2011)

*Heather...*

"Hurry up dwarf."  The drow says to Kurgan as they move forward, her night eyes adapting quickly.  She will stay back but listen to what people are saying, when they finally get there.  

(This is perfect time for Glenn! )


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> *@Elena*
> A few of the men are openly complaining now ("I traded with a man from Newmark, he was a good, honest man" and the like).  The captain looks from the men to Elena almost pleadingly.  "Of course I would like to fight, we all would like to fight but what would you have me do?  Do you think this would just end if we marched back to the city?"
> 
> "What response do you expect the magistrate to have?  Simply accept that I failed and ignore the village?  More soldiers will be sent, he has a duty to all the people."



(( Elena's skills are not in par with the WILL OF FIRE, I mean, the WILL OF AARON, but she's trying her best. LOL ))


"Tell him..." she took a second to think her words "Tell them that a Force that has slayed a dragon before has come to their aid." she unsheathed Nusintia reflecting the silvery moonlight. "This holy sword has slayed a dragon abomination and all kinds of evil foes before. I doubt Newmark had this on their side when the dragon came that time" 

"Tell the magistrate that if they send more men to Scottsdale, the city will be wasting their men to our cause or _to my sword_ (and certainly, no one wants that). They should save themselves the trouble and start preparing their defenses. _IF_ we fail, the dragon WONT be leaving unscratched, I can assure you that.  Have the defenses of the city ready and you will be able to give the killing blow if he dares to attack the city soon afterwards. Your whole army can hunt it down and end his 300 years of tyranny"

"Tell them there that _with Valor there Hope_ and there will be no victory without sacrifice... People that give up their freedom for temporary security deserve neither and will lose _both_."


"If you wish to test my strength, I'm willing to spar with you, Captain. Otherwise, go back and tell what you have heard here. I'll deal with the rest" she stood there like a statue, trying her best not to show any weakness. But she knew the Captain was right. The Magistrate would be stubborn. It was always the old men in robes, wasn't it? She dismissed the thought.

Even if the magistrate didn't send more soldiers, she was sure the news would reach the dragon sooner than expected. That meant they would need to double their efforts and call Lyn and the others as soon as possible to get ready and head to the lair.


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2011)

*Initiative: *1d20+8 → [13,8] = 21

((I'm really not sure about attacking, but I'll give you the general idea - Leif will open by attacking the man with his weapons dug into Eihana. After that, Leif will remain at range, using her bow to strike the men down while Eihana continues to fight them. If more men come, Leif will use up her second 2nd Level Druid spell to use Summon Animal II and bring in a small Earth Elemental to fight for her))


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> @Lyn et All
> Ver finally decided to speak up.
> "Well when you deal with criminals you can't exactly expect everything to run smoothly can you?" She said to innkeeper.
> 
> Ver was on the road again, since being gone so long she couldn't believe the first day back and someone bad had already happened.




Lyn hadn't noticed her presence with all the smoke and ruckus. He stared at her for a couple of seconds, half smiling and then snapped out of it. "Yes! We should follow the hawk with the sword! Let's go!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2011)

*@Heather*
Heather and Kurgan shortly arrive at the area Elena, Glenn, and the small army are at.  Both hang back to listen.

*@Elena*
The man looks Elena over carefully, almost appraisingly, and nods slowly.  "I will convey to him your words.  But I do not think any of us have heard the last of this."  He turns to his troops and gestures for them to make ready to move.

After a moment he turns back to Elena, "you have a presence about you Madame, much like the magistrate himself does.  Train your people well, none of us wishes to see innocent blood spilled for naught."

He then orders his troops on the march back in the direction they came from, "we've got a long, cold trip ahead of us, we might as well be on with it."

((We really are to the point that everyone should have some means of flight, if at least for transportation, too bad the items are so bloody expensive.))

*@Leif*
((I'm going to include some extra detail in here just so you get a feel for what's going on.  Normally I'll hide them to keep the scene less cluttered.))

((Initiatives:  Eihana-34, Leif-21, Rogue1-21, Leader-16, Rogue2-13))

Eihana shifts to face the rapier-wielding rogue obviously focusing on him as the greatest threat ((Eihana selects "Leader" as her target for her dodge feat this round)) she fits into a sort of rhythm trying to parry 6 blades with her one her dance shifts taking the lead and she strikes quickly with her katana, cutting the leader twice ((mostly fluff, makes two attack rolls and hits twice)).

Leif takes aim with her bow and fires an arrow at the leader taking care to not strike Eihana.  ((Leif has "precise shot" so she takes no penalty from firing her bow into melee.  She makes her first attack, d20+12 = 19+12 = 31.  This hits, and more so the "threat range" of her bow is 19-20 so potentially it's a critical hit.  We make another attack roll to see if it hits.  d20+12 = 1+12 = 13, sadly 12 is not high enough to confirm the critical hit so it's just a normal hit.))  The arrow strikes the man in the side, he looks down the tunnel at Leif and curses, "There's another one out there!" ((Damage from the arrow d6+4 = 4+4 = 8)).  Without pausing Lief readies another arrow and fires it right after the first ((Leif's attack is high enough to attack twice a round if she's not moving, +11 for the first, +6 for the second with her bow, so we roll again.  20+7 = 14+7 = 21, this is also high enough to hit so we roll damage again, d6+3 = 6+4 = 10)).  The second arrow burries itself into the man's side a hairs breadth from the first.

One of the sword-and-dagger wielding thieves attacks Eihana while she's focusing on the leader but her she manages to slide away from both attacks at the last second ((he simply misses with each attack)).

The "leader" curses and pulls back carefully, "you two finish them off!"  ((Leader "withdraws", Eihana can't follow without giving the other two a free shot at her back, this takes his action this turn but since he's down to 11hp he probably doesn't think he'll be alive much longer.)).

The other dagger wielding rogue nods and shifts to cover the space ((flanks Eihana, rogues deal extra damage when flanking an opponent)) and he attacks as well, his short sword digging in deeply into her back (hits with the sword, misses with the dagger).

((This is the end of "round 1" at least from Leif's perspective they've actually been fighting for a few rounds)).

Eihana drives to attack one of the two remaining rogues, scoring two light hits.  The rogue attempts to counter her assault however he can't match the fluid motions of her "dance" and strikes nothing but air. 

Leif takes aim at the injured rogue ((from her vantage in the tunnel she can't see "leader" any more and moving too close to the melee would be dangerous.  Unless there's a really good reason or the player specifies something different I'll always assume to focus attacks on wounded creatures.))  Firing two arrows at him, (d20+12=15+12=27, hits, d20+7=15+7=22, also hits, 1d6+4=6+4=10, 1d6+4=1+4=5, 15 total damage), the man drops to the ground as the second arrow hits just as he was taking aim at Eihana ((the damage was enough to reduce him to below 0hp, so he's bleeding out on the floor now)).

The "leader" reaches down to the body of one of the bleeding men fumbling through the man's pouch against the mortally wounded man's protest.  After a moment he withdraws a small vial of liquid and drinks it.  His wounds close up slightly.  ((Picks up a healing potion, a move action, and drinks it, a standard action))

((Since the other rogue went and died before he got to act this turn that ends round 2))

Eihana looks at the leader obviously resisting the urge to lunge at him but engages the rogue still attacking her.  She cuts him with two solid wounds but keeps an eye on the leader ((she's assuming the leader will renter melee now that he's healed so she wants to keep her dodge bonus on him)).

Leif attacks again ((d20+12=12+12=24, hits, d20+7=7+7=14, misses)) her first arrow hits him solidly but the second glances off one of the studs on his armor (d6+4=10 damage).

The rogue engaged with Eihana bides his time, waiting for the leader to rejoin combat.  The leader moves forward to flank Eihana and both attack at the same time ((the rogue holds his action because he's better off fighting when she's flanked.  This reduces his initiative from 21 to 16, but gives him an advantage that's worth it).  However Eihana's ready for them and manages to evade all their attacks.

((And on to the 4th round, which will be the last  ))

Seizing her chance Eihana drops her previously unused left hand to her belt, in one quick motion she draws a dagger and stabs at the leader catching him in the throat with the small blade.  The man doesn't even have a chance to react from the unexpected attack before dropping motionless to the ground.  She swings her other hand at the same time attacking the other rogue with her katana scoring a solid hit on him as well.

Leif fires one last arrow (1d20+12=13+12=25, hits, 1d6+4=5+4=9 damage) and the last rogue drops to the ground.

((Yay, combat over, I'll do experience later))

Eihana pauses a moment and bends down to clean her katana on one of the fallen rogues' cloaks and to retrieve her dagger the then turns to look back at Leif for the first time slightly surprised, "the minstrel?  I don't know what brings you here but thank you for your assistance, this could have been messy.  You are unhurt I hope?"  Despite her numerous wounds she sounds earnest in her hopes that Leif is unharmed.

*@Lyn/Kara/Ver/Dee*
Lyn and the others make chase after the hawk.  Despite it's burden the hawk makes swift travel and is hard to follow (seriously, I looked it up, it can carry up to 10lbs without being encumbered) however the spectacle of a hawk carrying a sword draws just enough attention that the party can follow the trail of curious observers.

They quickly arrive at an small alley in a seedier part of the town.  On the ground next to the doorway is a dead body, apparently cut down in a single sword-strike.  A group of men are scattered around the body apparently investigating.   They look up at the party's arrival and one of them gestures with his dagger at the party, "just what are you looking at?  You have something to do with this?  Or are you just looking for trouble."

There are six men in total in cloaks with their hoods pulled low over their faces.  They make no effort to hide the fact that they're armed with short swords and daggers though.


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2011)

((right, thanks for showing me what to do! ))

Leif shook her head as she put away her bow. "No, thanks to you they didn't get a chance to come anywhere near me," she said with a smile, gazing over Eihana's wounds, "But you look like you could do with some help."

She pondered a moment, "One of them used a potion, right? Maybe there's still one lying around... It'd at least help close up a few of those wounds, right?"

Leif then walked over to Eihana and held out her hand, "My name's Leif, by the way," she said, deciding it would be best to lie about her reason for being there, "As for what brought me here, it was just curiosity... I was chasing a thief and saw the dead body outside, so I came to see what was going on. My father always said I'd get myself killed one of these days if I didn't know when to keep my nose out."

Stopping herself, Leif sighed, "Actually, that sounds boring. If you'd prefer, we can go with: I'm a dauntless daredevil in dashing dress, saving damsels in distress from digusting and dangerous desperados who dare to draft dark deals in the damp dens they dwell."

Each "d" was followed by a dramatic change in pose, causing Leif to laugh when she finally finished. She contemplated whether or not to press the matter of _why_ Eihana was down here, since it was a pretty good question. As honest as her concern was, there was still no ignoring that the woman was up to something. A thought crossed her mind, however, "Maybe we should leave before more turn up," she said, "You're in no fit state to fight and I doubt I could take on that many by myself... We'll find somewhere quiet where we can patch you up."

Leif had a plan. Admittedly, she had been trying to think of ways to get an answer out of Eihana as she chased her across town. But now that she saw how strong she was, Leif wasn't entirely sure she could force it out of her even in her current state. The best idea, then, would be to play the confidant card. Leif wasn't many things, but charismatic and manipulative she _was_. If all else failed, she still had enough energy to use a few spells.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 19, 2011)

*@Leif*
((Yup, normally you'll roll your attacks and damages (just assume you'll hit I obviously will ignore the damage if you miss) and/or any spells you want to use and just leave it to me to sort out what exactly happens.  If things shift drastically I'll stop and ask for any change of strategy but otherwise it's quicker to just let me play out the little details.  Especially once we get to a battle where we need 5-6 players to participate (or we could be up to 10 here soon!)))

Entering the room gave Leif a better look at it.  It was a wooden structure of some sort, though it must reside under the city.  Various cubbies fill one wall with different locks and safe-doors covering them, some open some closed, a small table occupies one corner of the room, playing cards scattered apparently where they were dropped upon it.  In another corner a mannequin stood on a frame covered in small bells.  Depending on Leif's rogue-training she may recognize some of these things as likely signs of a thieves guild.

Eihana looked at Leif carefully, apparently verifying that she was uninjured.  Once satisfied she nodded slightly, "do not worry about my wounds, they are not as bad as they might look."  Leif wasn't as sure, they certainly looked fairly serious even if they weren't life threatening.  Leif also realized the woman's breath smelled strongly of whiskey and a flush to her cheeks suggested that while she might be running off adrenaline right now she wasn't nearly as composed as she seemed to be.

"They'll serve as painful reminders of my need to focus on my defenses for now.  I'm afraid I can't afford to tarry here though.  I wish I could escort you out however I have other oaths at the moment that take precedent."  She has a conflicted look on her face as she speaks, but looks towards the door leading further into the structure.  "But you are right, please get yourself to safety this place is dangerous.  These were only underlings, I followed the thief here he's likely reporting to his master now."

"I'm afraid I can't afford to tarry.  Thank you again for your assistance, may  watch over you and protect you in my stead."  She advances towards the door intent on going deeper into the compound.


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2011)

Bluff 1d20+17 → [3,17] = 20
Diplomacy 1d20+19 → [14,19] = 33

Leif didn't back down, "If you're in that much of a rush, we can't stand around here arguing over whether I'm coming with you or not," she said quickly, "You're hurt, even if only a little, and neither of us have a way to heal those wounds. So I'm coming with you, since I can't just well leave you to die down here."

Leif made her way to the door that Eihana had been looking at, "I would say ladies first, but that's a bit redundant with the two of us," she sighed, "I'll go first at any rate - I'm in better shape than you and I might even be able to turn one of them against the rest. Besides, we need someone to make sure nobody shows up behind us."

Opening the door quietly, Leif lowered her voice to a whisper, "I also have a plan in case there's a lot more than just two down there. Stay close and I'll cast a spell on us both that'll improve our coordination and agility. Should keep us out of harm's way, eh?"

With a quick smile to Eihana, Leif pulled her goggles over here eyes and walked through the door.


----------



## Serp (May 20, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> *@Lyn/Kara/Ver/Dee*
> Lyn and the others make chase after the hawk.  Despite it's burden the hawk makes swift travel and is hard to follow (seriously, I looked it up, it can carry up to 10lbs without being encumbered) however the spectacle of a hawk carrying a sword draws just enough attention that the party can follow the trail of curious observers.
> 
> They quickly arrive at an small alley in a seedier part of the town.  On the ground next to the doorway is a dead body, apparently cut down in a single sword-strike.  A group of men are scattered around the body apparently investigating.   They look up at the party's arrival and one of them gestures with his dagger at the party, "just what are you looking at?  You have something to do with this?  Or are you just looking for trouble."
> ...



Ver looks back at the main man and narrows her eyes, "So you killed this guy then? Or are you just looking for trouble?"
Ver loosens her whip and grips it tightly and menacingly.


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2011)

((Question, can Elena get RP Exp for talking them down? She's 200exp short to level up. ))




> They look up at the party's arrival and one of them gestures with his dagger at the party, "just what are you looking at? You have something to do with this? Or are you just looking for trouble."



"Good night to you Sir! Have you seen a hawk flying through here with a sword? All the people in town are talking about it! It came this way"  Lyn asked the man quite excited. "Don't you believe.... this is doing work of that creature!?" Lyn gasped looking at the corpses. "Clearly this must be the work of a *powerful Shapeshifter*. Worry not, sir! We will handle it!"

Bluff 1d20+20 → [13,20] = (33)

(( Lyn will spam the shit out of Bluff while not with Elena ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2011)

((Yeah, I'll give out EXP once everyone's at a "resting point," and I'm at home to look at my books))

((Elena will probably get 199exp  ))

*@Leif*
Leif enters the next room with Eihana close behind.  It's a larger room still filled with various training apparatus and close to a dozen figures.  At the far side of the room is a large chair, apparently set up as a makeshift throne.  A man sits on the "throne" in mid conversation with another man.

Leif recognizes the man on the throne by description as Blackjack, which is further confirmed by the large black weapon in his belt.  He stands up frowning at the pair's entrance ceasing his conversation with the other man.  Most of the others stop what they are doing to watch as well.  "It looks like you were followed Edger, you owe me four men.  I do hope this was worth it."  He holds up a jeweled pendant, Eihana tenses and grasps the hilt of her sword.

"So who are our guests then?  The bodyguard, yes.  Sloppy that she chased you down."  He looks at Leif considering, "and the woman that was asking around about me?  I suppose we're going to have our meeting a little early.  We can discuss the appropriate use of charms in a moment, but first what brings you here?  You've got nothing to do with this."

Eihana crouches tense, Leif gets the feeling that she's ready to charge at a moment's notice. 

*@Lyn/Ver/Kara/Dee*
The man looks at Ver, "oh the bitch is getting uppity with us?  Thinks it's funny that one of our friends is dead."  The men draw their weapons and look at the group dangerously.

When Lyn speaks one of the men points up at the circling hawk, "that bloke?  Well it is pretty odd.  Shapeshifter you say?  Alright, lets see you handle it then."  The man is clearly suspicious of Lyn's story but seems willing to give Lyn a chance.


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2011)

> ((Elena will probably get 199exp  ))



(())

(( Hold on, the hawk is just above us or circling up ahead? ))



-----------------

Elena sighs relieved and turns to Kurgan, Glenn and Heather "Well, that was close" she approaches Astaldo and pats his side. "We need to hurry back... Cissy must send a message to Lyn. We need to get ready as soon as possible. If they don't come tomorrow, I fear the dragon might get here the day after tomorrow"

((I'm almost sure we can carry two people in each of the mounts: Glenn/Heather, Elena/Kurgan ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2011)

@Lyn
The hawk is circling above the alley way, almost as if it were wishing it had hands so it could open the door and go inside  .

@Elena/Heather/Glenn/Kurgan
Kurgan winces, "I hope not, going to take a few days of forging to get things ready.  What's the story then?  Need to fight the humans before we fight the dragon?"

((Skylark's probably okay, not as sure about the pegasus.  Kurgan's pretty heavy in his armor.  What's the pegasus' strength again?))


----------



## Serp (May 20, 2011)

Ver raises her hand and points to the Hawk.
"Look its circling here, almost as if waiting for something, or someone."


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2011)

Heather...

"We better get busy then."  Heather will ride back with one of them.

((Put Heather on whoever can't carry Kurgan.))


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2011)

(( The pegasus STR 18....  Carrying Capacity: A light load for a pegasus is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301–600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601–900 pounds. ))

((Lyn needs quickened spells... ))

"You are right Ver. Maybe it's partner has entered the building. We should make haste, whoever is inside might be in mortal danger" he said very seriously.  He will try to enter.


----

"Not fighting humans today Kurgan. Maybe tomorrow" she mounted Astaldo "I also certainly hope they'll give us more time. Let's go"

Elena will go back and tell the Mayor and Isaac what happened.


----------



## Velocity (May 20, 2011)

"Really, I'm just tagging along with a friend," Leif smiled, putting her hand on Eihana's, "I'm glad I finally got to meet you, though, Blackjack. We have a lot to discuss."

"But, you know, even though there's quite a lot of you and only two of us... We took care of those four quite easily. Are these men as eager to die for you as those four were? None of them will survive this, you know that."

Intimidate 1d20+19 → [14,19] = 33
Bluff 1d20+17 → [11,17] = 28
Diplomacy 1d20+19 → [6,19] = 25

"We're only here for Blackjack and it's not like he'd die for you, either," Leif said to the rest of the men there, fixing them with a stare that made her intention more a promise than a threat, "If you want to live for another day... Leave. Now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2011)

*@Elena/Kurgan/Heather/Glenn/Cissinei*
((Yeah, but a pegasus can't fly if it's encumbered beyond light, and Kurgan+gear is probably pretty close to 300lbs himself.  We'll ignore it for now though))

Everyone makes it back to the village without incident.  The impromptu celebration has largely died down in favor of sleep.  They find and fill the mayor and Isaac (and Cissinei) in on all the details.  Both listen with dark looks on their faces.

When they are finished the mayor speaks first, "thank you for resolving it peacefully but I am not terribly surprised.  I've spoken with the magistrate a number of times on the subject to no avail.  He sees what we do as a threat to all of the people in the area and honestly I'm not sure he's wrong."

Isaac reassures him, "it's never wrong to defend yourself.  Even if there is a loss of life from the defense if it is ultimately successful it will stop countless deaths in the future."

The mayor sighs, "I know and I'm sure at some level the magistrate knows as well.  But it is difficult to give an order that is sure to cost lives."  He shakes his head, "I'm not sure what can be done, probably nothing tonight though I welcome any suggestions you might have."


*@Leif*
Most of the men shift nervously at Leif's words, but none make a move to leave.  Blackjack laughs openly and claps his hands, "yes a marvelous fight to be sure.  But you're outnumbered rather worse here.  And you've heard the term 'honor amongst thieves' yes?  My people know that if they flee and I make it out alive it won't bode well for them."

He twirls the pendant about one finger, "besides, if your friend there decides to attack I might have an accident with this and then where would she be?"

They're interrupted by the sound of more people arriving behind them.


*@Ver/Lyn/Kara/Dee*
One of the rogues looks up at the hawk then peers into the room, "hey they're right Zeke's dead too!"  The party is allowed to enter, rogues following behind.

They enter the kitchen and are escorted into the pantry, through the tunnel and are soon in the first room with the other bodies.  They hear the tail end of the conversation above, one of the rogues grumbles "two little girls did this?  Bloody murderers, come into our home..."

Tactical view:

*Spoiler*: __ 




R1 - R16 are the various generic rogues from inside and outside.
BJ is Blackjack
"A" is the man Blackjack was talking to, Lyn recognizes him as the man who threw the smokestick in the Inn.
Ei is Eihana

No the inclusion of this map doesn't mean you _have_ to have a violent resolution to this (though it could be fun  ) but I've included it to give a better tactical feel.

/edit: And the giant black box is actually nothing, I just forgot to move my cursor before screen shotting excel (excel, dungeon designer of champions!  )


----------



## Kuno (May 20, 2011)

*Heather...*

"Why is the magistrate so against people fighting against the dragon?"  Heather scowls slightly.  "Something seems a bit off about the whole situation..."  she ponders what they have found out.


----------



## Velocity (May 20, 2011)

"Heh," Leif sighed, "You can't deny that it was worth a shot."

Roll(1d20)+8:
18,+8
Total:26

*Initiative Roll: *26


*Spoiler*: _Rolls ._ 



*Round 1*
1d20+12 → [18,12] = 30
1d6+4 → [2,4] = 6

1d20+7 → [17,7] = 24
1d6+4 → [3,4] = 7
[x]

*Round 2*
1d20+12 → [18,12] = 30
1d6+4 → [1,4] = 5

1d20+7 → [19,7] = 26
1d6+4 → [3,4] = 7
[x]

*Round 3
*Cast Summon Nature's Ally II (1d3 → [3] = 3 wolves) and order them to defend her.

*Round 4*
1d20+12 → [16,12] = 28
1d6+4 → [2,4] = 6

1d20+7 → [20,7] = 27
1d20+7 = [10,7] = 17
1d6+4 → [6,4] = 4
_If Critical_: 1d6+4 → [5,4] = 9 ; 1d6+4 → [1,4] = 5
[x] [x]

*Round 5
*Summon Nature's Ally II - Small Earth Elemental - and order it to attack!

/no more 2nd Level Druid spells today for Leif




The general idea is that Leif will shoot at will, essentially. Her first arrow, however, be a Sleep Arrow aimed straight at Blackjack. After that, she'll use normal arrows. On the third turn, she'll summon three wolves using Summon Nature's Ally II, order them to protect her and then continue firing off her shots.

I think I wrote it all out right.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2011)

((That looks great  I'll wait for others to post though.  Normally we do 5 rounds but chances are Lyn will fireball and kill everyone (party included  ) before the 5th round anyway))


----------



## Velocity (May 20, 2011)

((added a fifth round's action for you, yay summoning! ))


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2011)

((Bah, I was going to ask Leif and Eihana to step into the room with Lyn. Then he would cast cloudkill... then trap them with a wall of force at the door   Leif takes away all the fun ))


----------



## Velocity (May 21, 2011)

((aside from the fact that we need Blackjack alive, I think it's better that Lyn doesn't just oneshot the party's way through every fight ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2011)

((Being indoors really cramps Lyn's style to be honest.  He's still powerful but he's more limited, assuming he's not wanting to nuke the party.))


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2011)

((hopefully will post after lunch. Would you regard Lyn as a AOE caster? He does have some utility spells but now most of his offensive ones are big and wide. Btw, I added some "Coming Soon" list for Lyn character sheet so I don't forget what I needed. What do you think of it?  (bottom) ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2011)

((This is going to take a while, posting combat now though.  8 rounds since all the big guns apparently decided to sit this one out  ))


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2011)

((Suggestion: When using summoning spells is better to use them at the start of the encounter  ))
Lyn sees Eihanna, sees the asshole who threw the stick. He narrows his eyes. 

"Alright, punk! None throws stuff at me and walks away in one piece" he gives a nod to Eihanna to let her know they are going to assists her. 

Initiative 1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)


Round 1
Lyn will cast Black Tentacles on the thugs behind him (R11-R14)  and blocking r15 and r16 on the hall. "Sorry guys!"

Round 2
Lyn moves besides Eihanna  (left) and calls for the bard "Girl, whatever you are doing, you should do it behind the people with swords!" He will motion Leif to get inside the room so Eihanna can deal with the other thugs one by one at the door.  From there he will target a Empower Schorching Ray for the 3 thugs in his field of vision (r5-r7)


Ranged Touch Attack 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [7,9] = (16)
*Empower* SR 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [3,4,6,2,1] = (16) *+8=24*

Ranged Touch Attack 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [5,9] = (14)
*Empower* SR 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [4,6,3,6,2] = (21) *+10=31*

Ranged Touch Attack 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [13,9] = (22)
*Empower* SR 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [2,6,5,4,1] = (18) *+9= 27*


Round 3 
"Keep them rolling, Baby!" Lyn will blast people in three, moving from one side of the door to the door so he can aim better. 

Ranged Touch Attack 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [5,9] = (14)
*Empower* SR 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [5,6,1,2,4] = (18) *+9=27*

Ranged Touch Attack 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [10,9] = (19)
*Empower* SR 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [4,1,4,5,3] = (17) *+8=25*

Ranged Touch Attack 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [9,9] = (18)
*Empower* SR 1d20+9;4d6+1d6 → [2,3,5,2,4] = (16) *+8=24*


Round 4
Lyn will block the other exit ((Im guessing that's a door on the side of the "Boss room")) so the asshole can't run away. 
If things start getting a little dangerous.


Round 5
Cast Greater Invisibility on Eihana. "You go, girl!"


(( , see? Lyn can do stuff without killing the party.... sometimes.))


----------



## Serp (May 24, 2011)

Int:
Roll(1d20)+6:
10,+6
Total:16

Rounds
Cast lightning shot at the main/largest targets. (don't know how to roll here )


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2011)

((I'll handle it this time but just so you know in the future with Lightning Bolt all you need to do is roll the damage (9d6 this level, it'll increase to 10d6 when you level which is the max for this spell).  Lightning bolt doesn't have a "hit roll" associated with it so there's no chance you'll miss, though there's a possibility that some of the targets will save for reduced (or no) effect.  You don't need to worry about the saves though, I'll handle that behind the scenes.))

((@Everyone:  I'll write up the results and hopefully have this posted by lunch  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2011)

*@Leif/Ver/Lyn/Kara/Dee*
((Third, and final, time I'm doing the combat for this   Plus side is it turns out the best for the party so it's worth it.))

Finally able to take it no more Eihana charges past Leif directly towards Blackjack, she draws her sword as she moves and in one smooth motion lops Blackjack's outstretched arm off at the shoulder.  He falls backwards into his "throne" clutching the bleeding stump.  She catches the amulet gracefully avoiding letting it hit the ground.

Since Blackjack doesn't seem like he's going to be joining the fight any time soon Leif picks a new target and fires while he's still surprised placing two arrows in the back of the rogue.  The rogue turns and advances on Leif chopping roughly at her with his short sword (-6hp).

A swarm of rogues encircle Eihana.  Amazingly she manages to avoid the bulk of the attacks though two manage to score nasty looking wounds while her back is turned.

Ver steps forward chanting a spell and crackling lightning shoots from her fingertips, through the doorway, and across several of the rogues attacking Eihana.  Two manage to amazingly dive out of the way however three take the bold of lighting directly burning a hole clean through their chests and dropping them dead to the ground.

Kara attacks one of the rogues managing to score a nasty looking wound on them with her rapier just as he, along with most of the other rear rogues are engulfed in black writhing tentacles.

A new rogue replaces the dead one at the doorway and also scores a notable hit on Leif (6 damage).

The man from the bar takes stock in the situation and quickly makes his way to the door, apparently fleeing the scene.  Likewise the rogue trapped outside by the black tentacles decides he's had enough and flees back the way he came.

Eihana steps through a brief opening between her attackers and manages to get her back against the wall.  As she passes she scores two solid hits on one of the rogues but unbelievably the man stays on his feet.  She manages to avoid most of their counter attacks save a minor wound from one of the daggers.

Leif steps back from the doorway and places two arrows in the chest of the man blocking the door.  A moment later the man, and several more of the men attacking Eihana, are blasted again by Ver's lightning sending three more to the ground still sizzling.

One rogue steps away from Kara to attack Lyn, hoping to free his friends from the sorcerer's spell.  Lyn takes a hit from the short sword (5 damage), then steps back and gives the man a blast of fire to the face.  Turning from the charred corpse he fires his remaining rays at two of the rogues fighting Eihana, finally freeing her to face opponents only on one side.

Amazingly one of the rogues manages to break free of the black tentacles, but he's had enough and flees down the hallway away from the combat.

Eihana strikes down one of the remaining two opponents in a single hit.  As she turns to the last she reaches her left hand to a dagger at her belt, in a quick, graceful move she draw the dagger and deposits it neatly in her final opponent's eye releasing it as he falls to the ground.

The remaining rogues are quickly cleaned up by Leif's arrows, Kara's rapier, and the tentacle's crushing movements.

Blackjack is still alive, though he's bleeding badly and his eyes have a vacant look to them.  His skin is white in shock.  14 other rogues lay dead and dieing on the ground.  Three escaped, including Lyn's mysterious inn patron.

(Eihana: 24/117, Leif: 41/52, Lyn: 80/85)

*@Kurgan/Elena/Cissinei/Heather/Glenn/?fastr*
The mayor sighs, "the magistrate really isn't a bad man.  He's just trying to do what he thinks is best for all the people."

Isaac glares slightly, "he's short-sighted.  His thoughts are what's best 'today' without any concern for longevity."

The mayor shakes his head, "we can go back to our old debates another time.  It's getting late."  He turns to the adventurers, "one thing you might be interested in, a man arrived while you were out."  He calls over ?fastr and introduces him to the party.


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2011)

"Dammit all!" Lyn yells seeing his target man flees the scene. "Ladies,  ((Uh, I just realized, Lyn is the only men among the active characters lol )), I'm going to give chase to that _Son of a Bitch_, I'm positive you will be able to handle the rest. Anyone wants to follow me?" he asks motioning them towards the other door. He will give go after the man. As soon as he's on sight, Lyn will cast a wall force in front of him and another behind, cutting him from escaping.


---------------


Elena is gladly surprised they have more people joining up. "Welcome, my name is Elena. Is good to see more people standing up for this cause"


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2011)

((it doesn't help that he looks more like a girl than half of them ))

Panting a little, Leif first made a move towards Eihana. "So... Are your wounds still not as bad as they look?" she asked playfully, checking Eihana's admittedly badly injured body, "Either way, you should be fine for a little while longer. I'll just make a mental note to actually prepare some healing spells from now on."

Sighing, she stood over Blackjack and wondered what to do with him. "This is what 'honour among thieves' gets you," she said, pointing out the corpses that littered the room, "I told you they'd all die. Why did you make them stay?"

Casting the Suggestion spell, she knelt down beside him and continued, "No doubt you already know you're dying, so why not help me save lives? Tell me what's going on here - if it's something I can help with, I will. If it can be used to protect other towns and villages, I'll spread the word. If it can help kill the dragon, I'll cut its throat myself."

====================================

?fastr merely stood for a moment, contemplating the others in the room. "I heard you were looking for able warriors," he said with a thick accent, "Anyone insane enough to try to kill the dragon is an ally to me. Just tell me what you need and you will have it."

As Elena spoke to him first, he assumed she was the leader. Digging into his pocket, he pulled out what appeared to be a very ordinary stone and handed it to her. "This is a Sending Stone," he told her, "It will allow you to send me a message, even if many miles separate us."

"Now..." he said, addressing everyone in the room, "What is the plan?"


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2011)

(( The pic on his profile is a bit old, when he was 14. Now he's 19. I added a new pic.   - and add some fangs in there- ))


Elena nods at Afastr. "I can't explain the little details as our sorcerer came up with the plan and he is not here right now. We are going to prepare the defenses of the town. We will move to his lair and wait for him to return from his attack. Hopefully, he wont be at his best. Our spellcasters seem to have some specials spells prepared for the battle and... if I understood well, we might get some invisibility working on us." 

"We also asked for Alchemist Fire flask to throw at him in case his skin is too think to bypass. He's NOT immune to fire, so that should work to our advantage."  she explained to Afastr.


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2011)

((so he went from looking like a girl to looking like Deidara, who looks like a girl? ))

"If he lacks an immunity to fire," ?fastr pondered, "Then it would be best to allow me to take the fore when the time comes. I have a potent fire spell or two and I can freely teleport - so I can ensure those who join me are kept safe."

He smiled with confidence, "I put my faith in your plan and offer you my power. Between us, the dragon will be slain with ease."

((in terms of fire spells, he's talking about Scorching Ray and Kelgore's Firebolt, which are 8d6 and 5d6 damage respectively. 

Plus he has Dimension Hop that can reach up to 30 feet and Regroup, which can target up to nine characters within 55 feet and teleport them to his side ))


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2011)

Elena's eyes brightened. "That's just perfect! They were actually trying to came up with a plan in case things got dire, but I'm sure with your assistance we will be mostly safe... you never know what we might run into. In any case, we should rest now. I'm sure Lyn and the others will be back tomorrow and you can talk with him to get the little details"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2011)

*@Lyn*
The other exit leads into a small bedroom with no other apparent exits.  The man isn't in the room so either he used some sort of magic to escape or there's something Lyn is missing.  Wherever he is he is likely getting further away by the second.

*@Leif/Kara/Ver/Dee*
"What's going on here?"  Blackjack's voice seems weak and hollow, it isn't clear if the magic worked or not.  He loses his voice entirely for a moment coughing before continuing, "you don't even know what you've done?  You've ended any hope this town has of safety by helping her."  He reaches his shaky hand out to point at Eihana quickly gripping the stump again as blood begins to flow anew.

Eihana snorts at the man's words before speaking, addressing Leif as if Blackjack weren't even present.  "No, what you have done is helped return a priceless artifact to its rightful owner.  Were it in my power I would see you rewarded for it, alas my journey leaves me with limited funds.  I can do this," she pauses and holds up her hand, it glows with a soft light.  She touches Leif gently and a warmth flows through her, healing her wounds.  "Beyond this and my thanks I can do little."

Kara bites her lip looking at Blackjack then pulls out a slender bone wand touching the end of it to the man.  It glows briefly for a moment and his bleeding ceases.  "I won't leave him to die here.  I have questions for him of my own."

*@Kurgan/Elena/Glenn/Heather/Cissinei/?fastr*
Kurgan nods as well, "It'll be a long day tomorrow, lots of work to go around.  Some rest would do us well.  Even if we're not fighting the other villages."  His voice actually sounds amused, clearly he doesn't separate one type of work from the other.


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2011)

"What _is_ that and who _are_ you, anyway?" Leif asked, "I'm grateful that you closed up my wounds, but it'd be nice to know why over a dozen men are now dead over your... Priceless artifact."

After Blackjack's wounds were closed by another of the group, Leif picked him up. He was a big guy, but Leif could carry him. She agreed with what the other said, that everyone had plenty of questions for him and he'd need to be alive for that.

"You're coming with us," Leif said to Eihana, "I have plenty of questions for you, too. There's something going on in this town and I intend to find out what."

=======================================

?fastr merely nodded. "If I can recall anything specific about the dragon, I'll pass the information on to you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2011)

Blackjack doesn't fight as Leif picks him up, he's still pretty weak even if he's no longer bleeding to death.

Eihana glances around at the carnage a moment considering, "they're dead for a simple reason, they bared steel in my presence."  Her voice is cold, she continues after a moment, "I came to retrieve stolen property, they apparently planned to use you and your friends as a diversion while they raided my room.  While a crime certainly that is not one that generally merits death.  Had they simply surrendered or allowed me to move on they would be intact now."

She turns to leave, "I must return now, the gods only know what trouble Mater Rakir is in without proper supervision, I doubt that he drank enough to keep him down for long."

Kara hangs back, "I'd like to check things out here for a bit if it's alright with everyone.  Don't let him go until I return though I've got my share of questions for him."


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2011)

"I have my own questions" Lyn comes back at the room visibly pissed off and starts polymorphing into a Very young RED Dragon (large). He will move over him. "Now, my little _Red-Sauce-Filled _snack, you think that old stupid Black Dragon is a problem? You have *no idea* who you just fucked with!! So you better start tweeting everything we need to know because in the moment you close your mouth is the moment I start *EATING*!!"  he roared the last part.

Bluff 1d20+20 → [13,20] = (33)

Intimidate 1d20+8 → [9,8] = (17) ((Meh, I should have a bonus for form, no? ?))


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2011)

((COUNTER INTIMIDAAAAAATE!! ))

*Intimidate* 1d20+19 → [15,19] = 34
1d20+11 [Lyn's Level] +2 [Lyn's Wisdom bonus] = [17,13] = 30

"Will you shut your trap?" Leif snapped at Lyn, anger seething over the number of lives that were lost over something as trivial as an amulet. It didn't even seem magical, let alone remotely tied to the dragon. Maybe she should have left Eihana alone to rot, at least then less lives would've been lost. 

Leif turned around, aware she had taken out her anger on the wizard. Unwilling to just back down, she said, "If you want to make yourself useful, sit your scaly arse down and set fire to the room once we've all left. You've enough hot air to accomplish that, I'd imagine. We don't have time to bury the bodies, so a cremation will have to do. Just remember to put the fire out after you're done. Or would you rather we got arrested for setting fire to half the town _as well as_ multiple counts of murder?"


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2011)

((I don't think you are supposed to roll that for me. ))

 Dragon-Lyn blinked certainly surprised and listened to the girl. But with the last part he snorted.

"Huh, First was trespassing a and now is multiple counts of murder... Well, seems like I'm trying to top my self today. Nah, don't worry, nobody will miss this face" he grabbed Blackjack's cheeks with his claws like you would with a baby and wobbled them around. "Riiight, my little _tasty crunchy snack_?" he said it with a playful childish tone.


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2011)

((then roll it yourself - you can't get higher'n 33. ))

Leif just sighed and left the room, carrying the barely conscious Blackjack over her shoulder. A few steps later, Acci appeared next to her and was squawking excitedly with Leif's sword hanging from its beak. Chuckling a little, Leif whispered a quiet thanks to her avian friend and hooked her sheathed sword to her waist. Taking the sword she had picked up from the dead rogue earlier and chucking it to the ground, Leif motioned to Acci to follow her as the two slowly made their way back into the wine cellar.


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2011)

"Wait!" Lyn will transform back and block Leif's way. "We still need to talk to him." he pointed at BlackJack "Kara needs to speak with him after she's done back there."


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2011)

Leif sighed, "There's no point trying to speak with him now. He's more likely to be having a one-on-one with his god sooner'n with us. We take him upstairs, close up that stump of his, put him in a bed, then chain him to it. If it makes you feel any more confident that he won't escape, I'll cut off his fingers too. When he wakes up in the morning, _then_ we question him. My spells will only make him divulge so much, so it might be an idea to pick up a truth potion or two in the morning as well - I bet he has more to tell us than we have questions to ask, and I've got a lot of questions."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2011)

Kara nods, "morning sounds good to me as well.  We should keep watch on him in shifts tonight though.  Even if he's harmless he probably has lots of friends in the city."

Assuming there are no objections to this everyone can go back to the inn and rest for the night.

((Going to work on Exp for the day assuming the day is actually done  ))


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2011)

(( Ok, so let me get this straight, we are destroying the evidence, right? ))

"Seriously, I don't know why you care about all this. The other guys already escaped, they'll get the word around anyway." He will nonetheless get rid of the bodies .... not before looting the shit out of them.  

Lyn will keep make a watch and then Maggie will take his place to make sure no other guests get to them while they rest until morning.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2011)

((Gah, Kara was _so_ going to make out like a bandit when you guys didn't loot the place.   ))

Looting pillaging the place takes a few hours of the night, Eihana leaves ignoring the process presumably going to check on Master Rakir.  The party finds several caches of various (probably stolen) goods, mostly in the form of art, gems, and other fairly easy to convert into currency forms.  Kara vanishes a few times during the process making contact with some of her associates and manages to secure 27,345gp for the goods by morning (yeah, probably pushing things a bit but *shrugs*).

Almost all of the rogues carried a masterwork shortsword, a masterwork dagger, masterwork studded leather armor, two vials of alchemist's fire, a tanglefoot bag, and a vial of clear-blue fluid which Lyn identifies as a potion of cure moderate wounds.

The rapier-and-shortsword rogue was dressed in a mithril chain shirt and had a masterwork rapier and shortsword (he might have had some other random item, I'll let you know when I get back to work if he did).  Haul of items:

20 MW Short Swords
19 MW Daggers
1 Rapier
1 Mithril Chain Shirt
18 MW Studded Leather Armor
19 Tanglefoot Bags
38 Alchemist Fire vials
18 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds

Anything of the above the party doesn't want to keep convert into GPV for me and Kara can arrange to sell that (1/2 value) overnight as well.  Kara's vote is to sell the weapons and armor but keep the alchemical goods and potions.

((Yes, that's rather a lot of gold, it's up to the party how they want to spend it, including if they want to give Eihana a share since she's not there for the finding of it.  I'd personally strongly suggest that a good chunk of it go towards getting ready for the dragon but it's up to the party))

Experience:
Eihana:		3900exp
Elena:		199exp1000exp
Heather:	750exp
Lyn:		3150exp
Leif:		4850exp
Ver:		2400exp

((I'll post in the morning in the morning, it's past my bedtime already  ))

((And my apologies to Heather and Elena, I'll try to make tomorrow more exciting for the defend-the-village group  ))


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2011)

Lyn is more than happy to sell the stuff although he would certainly want to keep the potions and alchemist fire for the group.


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2011)

Leif will keep one of the masterwork daggers (easily concealable, after all, and can be thrown easily too), but is happy for the rest of the equipment to be sold. She doesn't care about the potions and Alchemist's Fire (she's not yet a member of the party). As for the money, since Leif is considering picking up a Bow of Songs, if she could nab 8067gp that'd be awesome. She'll sell her current bow for 4'263gp and that'll be enough for the Bow of Songs.

That still leaves the group with almost 20'000gp before selling all the equipment. Speaking of selling the equipment, this is what they'd net...

151gp per dagger → [151x18] = 2718gp
155gp per short sword → [155x20] = 3100gp
160gp per rapier → [160x1] = 160gp
550gp per mithral chain shirt → [550x1] = 550gp
89gp per masterwork studded leather → [89x18] = 1602gp
*Total* = 8130gp in total.

Anyway, Leif got 4850 EXP... Awesome! Doesn't that mean it's only 40150 to go?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

((Actually I'm going to double-post to stir the morning plot and leave this one entirely to the ugly business of mechanics))
*@Treasure spiltting*
This is exactly why the party needs a charter to explain things like this 

The way that makes the most sense to me has always been to look at the value of everything as if it were sold, and give everyone an equal share of that.  So in this case the gold plus the equipment (all the equipment) could be liquidated to 39,181gp.  

The first question is what's a fair share?  An equal share to the people who fought would be 7836gp, 2sp to Leif, Ver, Kara, Lyn, and Eihana.  Cutting Eihana out since she wasn't there for the treasure splitting would be 9795gp, 2sp, 5cp each.  Alternately splitting it with _everyone_ present or not in the party (though I'm not sure Leif would like this idea) would be 3,013 gp, 9sp 2cp, to Eihana, Leif, Kara, Ver, Lyn, Dee, Sebastian, Rebecca, Glenn, Heather, Elena, Kurgan, Cissinei (I _think_ that's everyone that this group would know about?).

Now anyone that wants to take part of their share in the form of equipment would be welcome to do so, and need only "pay" the value the item would be sold for.  In this particular case I think the party would be foolish to leave any of the potions or the alchemists fire (Leif might not be interested in the fire but the rest of the party surely should be).

I would suggest the first split, equal to those that fought.  Leif could take one of the daggers if she likes (151gp), some of the potions if she's interested (150gp each), and still have money for her bow upgrade.

Kara will take the tanglefoot bags (25gp each) out of her share if no one else is interested.  She'll take the alchemists fire too (10gp each) if Lyn doesn't want them (honestly she'd use them more often than Lyn though).



Winny said:


> Anyway, Leif got 4850 EXP... Awesome! Doesn't that mean it's only 40150 to go?


*snicker*  Oh how I wish things progressed this slowly 

I should have mentioned it before probably, Leif starts with 36,000exp as a 9th level character so her new total is 40,850, she needs 4,150 experience to hit level 10.

*@Glenn*
I entirely forgot about Glenn last night, sorry.  Please add 750exp for him as well.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

*@Lyn/Leif/Kara/Dee/Ver* (/Rebecca/Sebastian)
By the time the party returned the smoke had been cleared from the inn and it had quieted down for the night.  The party's able to get Blackjack up to one of the rooms and they quiet down for good, if short, night's sleep.

The morning finds Blackjack in much improved form, much improved color and alertness if rather hungry (still missing an arm though  ).  He doesn't look like he's going to volunteer information but he's probably able to answer questions at least if the party's going to try.

Behind the inn by the stables Eihana and Master Rikar spar bare handed.  To even the most casual observer the shrunken old man is leagues more skilled and is quick to point this out with the occasional rough jab whenever there is an opening that isn't defended.  Eihana has her wounds wrapped in clean bandages and from her movements doesn't seem troubled by them at all.

Kara returns in the morning with everyone's share of the loot from the night before (however you decided to split it see above).  After the money's divided she heads up to catch a cat-nap in her room, apparently having been out all night.


*@Kale*
Kale arrives outside the Scarlett Helm, an inn in the lower class side of town that is generally considered to be a cruder establishment.  The priests at the temple have been growing increasingly impatient over the last week apparently waiting for the arrival of a prestigious guest (this is also the location of the group above, the group below are in a different village altogether at the moment).

Kale has been given the task of finding this man, a Nitian Rikar, who apparently has been staying at this inn, and politely encourage him to visit the temple.  Why any guest of the temple would be staying at an inn at all, let alone a low-class inn Kale doesn't know.


*@Elena/Kurgan/Heather/Glenn/Cissinei/?fastr*
Morning comes early to the group bringing with it the sounds of work about the village and the smell of breakfast cooking.  The village is abuzz with various construction projects and people rushing about on one task or another.  The mayor is supervising once again and Isaac is no where to be found.

Kurgan wakes up typically early and after his normal ritual of shaving and prayer he heads straight to the forge apparently planning a busy day of work ahead of him.


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2011)

((Yeah, Leif wouldn't exactly like the idea of them splitting up the money for people who could be on the other side of the world for all she knows 

She would also prefer the whole "split it evenly but leave Eihana out" idea, for obvious reasons. Even after selling her bow, she'll need 8067gp to get the Bow of Songs. If she takes one of the daggers and two of the potions, that'll be another 451gp. So if she were given 9795gp, she'd spend 8518gp of it and have 1'277gp of it left over. Since she's going to follow the party back to the village that's getting ready to fight the dragon, she'll likely give them most of that to help with the preparations.

But it's nice to see she only needs to get involved in another fight with thirteen guys at once to level up! ))


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

*Kale*

"This shouldn't be too hard," Kale says to himself, entering the Inn. "The innkeeper will know where he is right?"

Kale approaches the innkeeper, or anyone who looks like they might know what's going on around the inn. "Excuse me," he says, "I'm looking for a man by the name of Nitian Rikar. He's supposed to be staying here. You wouldn't happen to know where he is, would you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

*@Kale*
The innkeeper tenses slightly as Kale approaches, but seems to relax as he speaks.  "Master Rikar?  I believe he's out back."  The man goes back to his work then hesitates slightly, "you might be careful if you're here to talk to him, he tends to be rough on guests, the male ones at least."


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2011)

*Leif*

When Leif awoke, she began the morning as she had for the last several years. Preparing her Druidic spells, she decided it would be best to include restorative and protective spells from now on. Last night was proof of that. 


*Spoiler*: _New Druidic Spells ._ 



*0th-Level (5 per day)
*Purify Food and Drink
Guidance
Virtue
Resistance
Create Water

*1st-Level (4 per day)
*Entangle
Cure Light Wounds
Produce Flame
Longstrider

*2nd-Level (3 per day)
*Resist Energy
Barkskin
Summon Nature's Ally II




After she had finished, Leif went down to the innkeeper to fetch her money for playing last night and to grab some breakfast. After she took her 11gp and 8sp, giving back a single gold piece for two breakfasts (one of which she would take up to Blackjack), a man walked up next to her and began asking the innkeep about a man called Rikar. She hadn't a clue who Rikar was, but she recognised the man as one of the priests from the Temple.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

*Kale*

Kale thanks the innkeeper and gives him a silver for the information. Inwardly he's a little hesitant about the "rough of male guests bit" but comforts himself with the knowledge that St. Cuthbert wouldn't punish him as long as he didn't attack first.

He also notices a smaller, red haired human girl looking at him, but doesn't think it matters.

He goes around back and finds Rikar sparring - after watching them for a moment to determine that Rikar is quite skilled, he approaches him. 

"Master Rikar? My name is Kale, from the Temple. I've been sent to find you and tell you that the Priests are waiting for you."


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2011)

Lyn will not go down for breakfast. He has a magic box of field provisions he will use and keep close watch of Blackjack. He agrees they should split the gold for the people present. 

((he doesn't know about the preparations on the other town. BTW, Elena sent word to them to come over))

"Sooo, what should we do with you? I could enter your mind and find my answers... although is not really a pleasant experience, specially for you. I could slip parts of your memories and leave you like a babbling toddler. Or maybe... I could just simply ask your ghost... there are spells to speak with the dead you know. Let me see.... where did I put that scroll? Mmmh--" Lyn starts going through several of his scrolls in the bag of holding "This one is for turning your insides out, nop.... Exploding limbs, _tempting_, but you already lost one... Ugh, this one makes *hair grow out of your eyeballs*, too ugly for my taste.  AHA! Here they are!" 

Bluff 1d20+20 → [11,20] = (31)

"So which one will be?" he held a scroll in each hand. "Will it be me digging into your brain and getting _every little secret_ is in there and maybe screwing this up in there" he used one scroll to tap him in the head "Or will I have to cut your throat to get my answers from your cold, stiff corpse?" he used the other one to make an imaginary cut in his neck. 

"Or maybe... you could just cooperate with us and save me the need to use these" he shrugged "Is your call"

-----------------------

Today Elena will help Kurgan crafting weapons as needed.

Craft 1d20+12 → [19,12] = (31)

She will also make sure the hiding places are getting ready.


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2011)

Leif scooped up the breakfast she had bought for Blackjack and made her way back up to where he was chained. When she entered the room, she saw Lyn attempting to get information by threatening and intimidating Blackjack. Shaking her head, she put a hand on Lyn's shoulder.

"Leave him to me," Leif said, balancing the breakfast in her free hand and lowering her voice to the point where only Lyn would be able to hear her, "I can make him tell us what we want, but you have to leave me alone with him for a little while."

Sitting down next to Blackjack, Leif took out her Bandore and began playing a song.

*Bardic Music: Fascinate Check* 1d20+18 → [18,18] = 36

While she continued to play, she also cast Charm Person. After a few minutes, she stopped playing and began to talk to Blackjack.

"We have a lot of questions, my friends and I. We want to protect everyone from the dragon and you know things that will help us do that. What was so special about the amulet? Do you know why the dragon won't attack this town?"


----------



## Kuno (May 25, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow will go down early for breakfast then head back out to the archery range to help train them some more.

((Don't worry...Heather wouldn't want any gold she didn't earn. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

*@Kale*
Kale finds the pair without any problems.  Master Rikar is a withered old man, shrunken and wrinkly.  Kale would guess that he is at least a hundred years old (by human standard) and in some ways he looks as if he should crumble to dust in a stiff breeze.  But the man moves with inhuman speed and precision and has no problem dominating the sparing match when it suits him, though the feel of it is more a training session for the woman.

The woman (Eihana, though Kale doesn't know that) wears fine silken robes embroidered with a fist clutching a lightning bolt in silver - the symbol of Heironeous.  She has long black hair and lightly tanned features and there is a grace about her, she seems almost dancing as much as she is fighting but while skilled in her own right she is clearly out of her league.  Kale gets the impression that unarmed fighting is not her preferred method.

The man ignores Kale at first to continue his sparing for a few moments.  Finally when they finish they bow to one another, the woman steps aside and picks up a decorated Katana and several daggers sliding them into her belt before kneeling facing the old man.

Master Rikar finally turns to look at Kale, giving him a careful look.  "Not interested, I'm having too much fun here," he says simply as if this were the end of the discussion.

*@Lyn/Leif*
Blackjack shifts in bed apparently getting more comfortable, "I ain't a bard so don't be expecting any fancy stories from me.  But the hows and the whys of it, I got some of that figured out."  His voice is still pretty rough, and there's a clear sense of bitterness in it.  "I watch and learn, you see, it's how I make my business - or did before you folks ruined it.  It's amazing what you can learn when you keep your eyes open."

"Ain't no secret that something's kept the dragon away, won't even make threats or bravado towards us.  So I thinks there must have been something that changed between the last tax and this one.  Did some digging around and found it out you see.  Two days before the tax came out in the other villages that pair arrived.  The old monk bastard and the girl."  He snorts.

"Seems to me that there must have been something special about them, but watching them didn't show anything in particular so I gots me the idea of providing a distraction for them, raid their room and see what the goods are while they're gone."

"Bunch of religious junk, most of it.  But they had that amulet, it was a nice piece of klink.  I figure that must be it.  I'd know for certain but some people came breaking into me home and killing me mates before I had a chance to examine it.  But you wouldn't know anything about that would you?  And of course you don't even have the pendant to check out yourself do you?"

He snorts loudly, "want to save the town?  You've damned us.  Monk and the girl will move on eventually just what do you think is going to happen to us then?"

*@Elena*
The construction of the hiding spaces are going as quickly as can be expected.  The people in the village are adequate carpenters but there's a lot of work to be done.

Working with Kurgan provides her with a surprise.  Instead of swords, spears, and the like Kurgan is hard at work creating gearing more akin to what would be in a clock than a weapon.  After a few moments it dawns on her that he's making components for ballista.  The process is slow going though and he's grateful for Elena's help in the process.

*@Heather*
To Heather's surprise the townspeople are making rapid growth in skill.  While most of them do not have the potential to ever reach her level they're quickly becoming competent archers.  The more skilled amongst them passing pointers along to the newer recruits.

Some of the carpenters have set up crude barricades in the archery range, Heather's able to give them some pointers in attacking from cover though it's dubious how long wooden barricades will hold up against dragon's breath.


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2011)

Leif just smiled, "Stealing the trinket might not have done a thing. The only way to properly save the people of this town from that dragon is to kill it. If the dragon is actually scared of those two as you say it is, I might be able to convince them to help us achieve that. A dragon is a real threat, not something taken on lightly, but with those two and a small army we'd be able to do it. Don't you think?"

She knew with only one arm he'd be more of a burden than help, but he knew people. A lot of people. He was likely the most well-connected man in town and if anyone could gather up a small force it'd be him. All she needed to do was convince him to help her get together enough people. Sure, most of them would die - but a hunter rarely seeks food that bites back. All the town would need to do is show the damn thing that they were not going to be easy to swallow.

"Tell you what," Leif said, "I'll go ask the others what they think. They're a pretty powerful bunch to say the least and they'd greatly improve our chances. If we're in luck, they may already have a plan in motion that only needs greater numbers to achieve its goal."


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2011)

Lyn nodded at Blackjack. "I'm inclined to believe HE is the one the dragon is trying to avoid. In any case you should never EVER steal something from religious nuts... it always ends with dead people." he sighed as he started to walk around the room "And you are right, _robin_, we do have some plan against the dragon but IF we manage to have the old man in our side, it would certainly help us greatly. He might need some _*convincing*_"  he pointed at Leif's chest. "And I'm serious. He's an old lecherous man"


------

Elena gives a wide smile at Kurgan. "Great idea"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

*@Leif*
Blackjack starts to laugh then does a double-take when he realizes Leif is serious.  After a moment's consideration he speaks, "well, I doubt there will be any that shed tears if you can manage it.  But you won't be the first to try either."  He shrugs an odd looking thing with one arm.

"If you can get those two to help that might be a start.  Something with them is the key I'll stake me guild on it, what's left of it anyway.  Be careful who you talk to about raising armies though, people who talk like that tend to have 'accidents' if you know what I mean.  Rumor says a village in the East is going to fight back though, might be the start of an army."

"I'll tell you what.  You let me go and if you get support from your 'hero' friends on this I'll hit up some groups that might be interested to help plan a defense.  Gotta keep it hush-hush around here though."  He shrugs again doing the math in his head.  "Of course if you want a real army, you're going to have to go to the city and work something out there.  And don't expect easy goings with that."

He reaches out his remaining arm and offers his hand, "best I can do, what do you say we have a deal?"


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2011)

Leif smiled in agreement at Blackjack and took his hand. "Yes, we have a deal," she said, not lowering her eyes or letting go of his hand, "But screw me over and I'll cut this arm off myself."

It wasn't intimidation, it wasn't a bluff... It wasn't even a threat - it was a promise. Unlocking his manacle, Leif stepped away and acted as if she had said nothing at all. "If there really is a village to the east that's raising a force, then we don't have time to waste going to the city for reinforcements. We'll take everything we can from here and head straight there. So get together as many as you can. I'll have my... heroic bunch... meet you and whatever you can muster outside town in a few hours. I'll arrange for transport."

"You're wandering mercenaries, right?" Leif turned to Lyn and asked, "If you've been around, do you have any idea how far the village is? I'd figure they would've tried hiring you on your travels."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

*Kale*

Kale pauses for a moment. To be honest he hadn't been expecting this - outright dismissal wasn't something he often faced. "Uh, sir? The Priests won't exactly be happy with that. They've been expecting you for a while now."


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2011)

"Mercenaries? Nah, I doubt that's the name for it. We just go about chasing undead, demons, devils... and soon to chase dragons too. Our friends are already on that town you mentioned, they went to check if it was true they were going to fight and see if they could help." 

"We will need you help with the old man. He likes pretty girls." he raised his eyebrows and nodded slowly to Leif. Lyn will lead her to where he last saw them training, she might have a better chance to convincing as she is a real female.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

*@Kale*
"Well then they'll have to continue to be unhappy won't they?"  Master Rikar waves at Kale dismissively, "aren't they're any cute priestesses at your temple?  Maybe in some tight-fitting low cut robes?  If I didn't know better I'd say they were trying to offend me."

The woman bites her lip apparently resisting the urge to speak, after a moment she calms somewhat and says, "Master Rikar you are quite overdue for their summons, I'm sure you're anxious to get on with your journey.  Shouldn't you go with him?"

Master Rikar ignores the woman however, he glances at Kale one more time saying, "if there's nothing else I'll be going then.  Need to see if the serving girls are up this morning yet.  And a drink might be nice too!"

/Edit: He went to move toward the Inn when Lyn and Leif approached, "I thought I told you to come back as a nice blond, though I suppose if you brought a gift," he trails off as he studies Leif considering.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

*Kale*

Kale wordlessly nods his thanks to the girl, but bites his lip as Rikar continues to refuse the invitation. He sighs - going back to the temple without Rikar would not be well received, there were already rumors of him being incompetent over there, he didn't need to bring them proof.

He says nothing, but stops to watch the exchange between Rikar, the woman he saw in the inn, and a new man. They seemed to know each other - maybe he'd learn something.


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2011)

"A gift?" Leif mused, "I've not been called a gift since someone kidnapped and drugged me and tried to give me away as a slave. That was a novel experience - more for them than me, though. I wonder what it's like to wake up with your crown jewels on the pillow beside you."

"But anyway," she waved her hand as if casting away what she had said, "My name is Leif and I think you'll find redheads are much better than blondes."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2011)

*Glenn*

With Paladin and mount geared up for battle, Glenn couldn't help but feel glad. Being around humans always made heather nervious. To see her training them and being accepted so readily made him happy. She would have been able to hear it in his voice, "Skylark and I are out to gather reinforcements my love, we'll be back before you know it! Hopefully with more allies!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2011)

"This is going to be a good deal harder than the last time we killed a Dragon...back when we just shot at it from the deck of the airship while it wallowed around helplessly," Dee said. "My how I miss those times," she mused as she glanced upward as if to call back a fond memory.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

@Leif/Lyn/Kale
"At my age my jewels are as much for show as anything else my dear," Master Rikar chuckled at her story.  "But it is nice to meet a polite young girl like yourself.  Though if you're with that one" he nodded at Lyn, "maybe I should reserve my judgment on part of that."

"But what is it that you want from an old man like myself?"  He certainly had a different demeanor from with Lyn or Kale (or even the waitress from before) but there is a sense that he already knows what she's here for.

@Glenn
Where are you headed?  The main city and two other villages are about an hour away by griffon-back, another village and the town the rest of the party's at are 2-3 hours away.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2011)

*@EM*

The plan is to hit the smaller villages first. As the people in the smaller villages begin to disperse they start to spread the word to the bigger towns, softening them up so that by the time Glenn gets there there is already starting to murmur in the streets.


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2011)

Elena will go to find Lyn in the other town. She MUST tell them to get ready. And she will also try to find any recruits too.  


((There! I posted it!   Dammit, is too soon to fly with my banner of Valiants!! ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

@Glenn:
Go ahead and post whatever pitch you have in mind then.  The smaller villages will likely have a single tavern or open air market as major gathering areas.

@Elena:
Let's give that group a little bit then, it'll be a couple hours for Elena to get there.


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2011)

"I've only known him since last night, actually," Leif said, pointing a thumb at Lyn, "But I know what you mean. People like him have no finesse."

She took the old man's arm, then motioned for him to begin walking with her, away from the others, "As for what I would require of you, it's not something I'd ask anyone lightly. But, you see, I fear what I seek cannot be accomplished without the aid of you and your friend. The wind whispers that the dragon fears the two of you and I seek to drive an arrow through its skull. It takes something truly special to make a dragon afraid. With that in hand, we will kill it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

*@Leif*
The old man nods slowly as Leif speaks, apparently expecting her to say something along these lines.  "Lets think on that for a minute though for a moment.  Suppose for a moment that the dragon is afraid of something that has a powerful enough presence that he can detect it and knows to not even threaten this town.  What do you suppose happens if you go to his lair with it?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

*Kale*

Left with the new guy (Lyn) for a moment, Kale decides to make small talk. "I'm Kale," he said, sticking out his hand to shake. "What do you need that pain in the ass for?" He asks, pointing towards Rikar. "At least you've got a girl to talk to him for you - must make it easier."


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2011)

"If the dragon was there?" Leif asked, "He'd run. Or fly. Either way, he'd leg it. Not for long, though, I'd imagine. They store all their coins there, far too valuable a horde for the dragon to merely give up because of fear. But it would be chased out and might not return for weeks, maybe even years depending upon its outlook on the progression of time."

She pondered for a moment, then understood where the old man was going with this, "If this were to happen, an ambush would be easy. It'd be panicked and trying to get out of its cave as quickly as possible, it wouldn't be prepared for anyone outside that happened to be poised to attack. By forcing it out of its lair and its comfort zone, we would gain the upper hand from the beginning. With the right plan and proper execution, we could maintain the advantage and bring the dragon down with far less loss of life."

She smiled at him, "You've been thinking about this much more acutely than I have. It seems I'll have to keep an eye on you - you're sneaky and far wiser than most."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

*@Leif*
"Bah!" the old man snaps, "you're not thinking at all!  'Kill the dragon, kill the dragon' you're as bad as the other one."  He glances at Lyn and sighs.  "Let's try one more time."

He bends down and picks a pebble up from the ground and holds it aloft before Leif, "the rock, you see, it wants to be on the ground.  One might say it is in its nature to be on the ground but the power of my hand holds it aloft.  It respects that power or at least can do nothing but accept it."  In a blur he moves his hand, the pebble hovers a moment in the air then falls to the ground.

"Remove that force and the rock does what it wants to do.  If my presence keeps the dragon at bay then my absence invites it here to attack.  If you seek to protect these people you should really encourage me to stay here.  But alas eventually that one," he gestures at Kale, "or one of the other priests will rush me to their boring ceremonies and it will be time for me to move on."

"As for the people here, they get a brief period of peace that lasts only so long as they don't understand why it happens.  Don't be in such a hurry to change that."


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2011)

@Kale/Leif/Rakir
"Lyn Webber, Sorcerer _Extraordinare_" he shakes Kale's hand. "Don't worry about him. 
The old geezer wont talk to you if you don't have a pair of melons in your chest" he whispered.

"I find it difficult to believe he might be the one keeping the dragon at bay" he looked over at Rakir and Leif. Things weren't going well he guessed. Surely he was lecturing her about not fighting the dragon.  "Hold on a sec" 

Lyn walked to Eihanna. "Eihanna, I need your assistance to explain something to your Master, please, come with me" He will walks with her to the old man.

"Alright" Lyn looked at the master with a frown. He looked back at Eihanna...

...and attempted to slap her in the cheek.

Attack 1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)


----------



## Velocity (May 25, 2011)

"Keeping you here would delay the inevitable and grant these people a temporary reprieve," Leif said, "But what would that achieve?"

"People are still losing their lives in other places, families are still starving... Everyone lives in fear of the dragon, awaiting their turn to appease it or die. You can afford them a brief respite, but it's just that. Brief. Given time, you will move on and the dragon will come. Are you and your disciple going to spend the rest of your lives granting temporary sanctuary, one village at a time, and continue to believe that is enough?"

"It will _never_ be enough."

"You are kind and wise beyond your years. You devote yourself to alleviating the suffering of these people... But you keep talking of temporary solutions when a permanent one is needed. Problems like this do not just disappear. They fester and grow with time, infecting more land and causing more devastation. I'll admit you're right and killing the dragon isn't the only way, there are many paths to take. All I ask is that you walk the path with me and, instead of focusing on the now, focus on the future. A future we can carve with our own hands. A future that promises the sacrifices made by these people were not in vain."

"I'm no fool," she said with finality, "I don't pick fights I know can't be won."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 25, 2011)

((Reversing these slightly to make things fit together better))
*@Kale/Leif/Lyn*
Master Rakir shakes his head, "they get a brief respite from what they have accepted as the natural order of things.  These people have decided for themselves what is the right thing for them."

"Say I go with you and kill this dragon."  He says it nonchalantly like it would be no challenge, "what would these people learn then?  What would you?  What happens if the trolls in the swamp band together to attack the city or an elder hydra or some other villain?  Would you be protector of the town for the rest of your life - and even so what happens after you die?"



> "Alright" Lyn looked at the master with a frown. He looked back at Eihanna...
> 
> ...and attempted to slap her in the cheek.
> 
> Attack 1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)


That hits, both Rakir and Eihana are staring at Lyn confused.   Eihana looks like she's deciding if disemboweling Lyn is the proper response.


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2011)

Lyn stares with a poker face at Eihana for a terrible second. -_Fuck me sideways with a hammer... Five years casting spells and NOW I get to hit something_- 

"If I tried that again, what would be your next move? I guess you would cut my arm, or my head, most likely my balls. Now, I wonder. Did you learn that by others protecting you, or did you learn because someone taught you how?" he turned his gaze to Rakir. 

"The people on that other town seem to be taking their chances without any guidance. If you are gone, this town and the rest will be fucked over anyway, because no one taught them how to defend themselves. You could at *least* do that much while we put our necks out there"  

"With that said..." he turns at Eihanna. 

" SORRY! SORRY! SORRY!" He puts his hands together begging her forgiveness.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

*Kale*

Kale listens to Lyn and Lief present their arguments and nods in agreement. "They're right, Master Rakir," he says, bowing his head politely. "Surely you don't expect the villagers to fight off a dragon. Lessons are all well and good, but perhaps they could start these lessons with something more manageable...say Goblins." He grinned. "And if you help them..." he paused for a moment. "Help _us_, because I'll be joining if they allow it - I'll get you off the hook at the temple."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

@Kale/Leif/Lyn
"When we move on things return to the way they were.  I am sure I can find distractions to make sure I am here until after this 'tax' has come and gone.  Some brief, unexpected, safety is as much as anyone can ever ask."  He shakes his head slowly, "as for training them, I think you mistake me.  I train Eihana," he pauses and looks at her considering, "for a number of reasons.  But I doubt that there are more than a handful of people in the town that would even survive my lessons, let alone that would get anything out of them."

"I am not a general, I do not lead armies."  He says it with a sense of finality.

"Master Rikar," Eihana interjected slowly.  "I understand that you do not wish to alter the town's will but a thought occurs to me.  While the town has made its decision it seems apparent that there is a group heading into danger here regardless of what the town decides.  Would it not be right to lend aid to this group to keep them safe just as we might to the town?"

Master Rikar snorts dumbfounded which quickly turns into a slow chuckle, "so they've infected you as well?"  He shakes his head slowly, "fine we shall consider this part of your training.  Go gather your things, but first," he reaches one bony finger out and touches the hilt of her sword, "if you are going to be training in my absence then you will use my methods.  Your sword is sealed until you face the dragon.  No go and gather your things."

Eihana nods and rushes into the inn to gather her things.  Master Rikar then turns to Kale and commands him in the same tone, "you're under orders from the priests yes?  To bring me to them?  I'll go only when she returns safely, thus your orders now extend to going with her and making sure she is kept safe."

Finally he looks at Lyn, "and you should be careful as well.  You know something of power in the blood yes?  I carry a number of relics with me however she is perhaps the greatest of them though she doesn't know it yet.  I'll hold you responsible as well if she gets lost to temptation because of this."  His words have a heavy weight to them more promise than threat.


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2011)

Lyn nodded slowly, now more calm as there wasn't any sudden castration. "I understand. I'll see to it and make sure she's not in trouble. Although I really doubt I can pull that again" 

Knowledge Arcana :1d20+16 → [13,16] = (29)  Lyn tried to think what other kind of blood-related magic could be involved with Eihanna. So far he didn't see anything out of place with her.

"What about Blackjack?" he asked Leif and Rekir.

He will make sure to gather his things (and MONEYZ) and look after Eihanna. 

------------------------------------------------


((Elena, "Are we there yet?" :33 ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

*@Lyn*
Lyn actually hasn't seen any magical abilities from Eihana at all.  From her looks she does have a sense of extraordinary grace (which could come from Rikar's training) and an almost inhuman beauty (which almost certainly did not come from Rikar) but nothing sticks out as magical to him.

Granted any number of powers could sleep within her blood that wouldn't be apparent simply by looking at her (see basically any sorcerer's bloodline or an ancestor that is essentially any type of magical creature that's vaguely humanoid).

Rikar has no position on Blackjack.

*@Elena*
((Yeah, go ahead and arrive))


----------



## Kuno (May 26, 2011)

*Heather...*

At Glenn's words Heather looked up then around at the people daring them to say something.  "Good luck!"  she calls to him then looks back to the people.  "Your doing well."  She tells them while clearing her throat, not use to giving compliments to humans.  The drow has to give them credit, they are determined.  She will continue to give them pointers as best she can but will leave them to practice.

Heather walks up to the people building the barriers.  "Is there anyway we could make these more stout?  With metal or something..."  Heather turns back and frowns slightly at what was built, wondering how many will be lost because something better isn't being built.


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2011)

Elena led Astaldo to the town where Lyn and the others where supposed  to be. She landed outside town, but this time she didn't make an effort to conceal their arrival. She rode Astaldo to the center of the town, there was no time to lose. Surely the word of the winged black horse would spread like fire and that would reach the group sooner than if she went looking for them. Besides... she had work to do.


She moved to where most people were gathered and started to speak loud and clear.


"I am here in the name of the good people of Scottsdale. A group of able swords and mages have heed their call and we will aid them at the best of our ability. I have come to look for any able hands willing to kill the dragon. He will bleed for every loved one he has taken from you. I call for those who draw a black stone! I ask of you, How do you want to die? Pleasing the belly of the dragon, strengthen  him, or wounding him!? The town has been spared this tax season, but what makes you think he will not ask double for the next? Will you say goodbye twice to your loved ones? I say, NO! Take your arms now and follow me to Scottsdale."


"If you are afraid to die, remember that you will do it anyway! Will it be the dragon, sickness or old age that gets you? Those who survive will show their old scars to their grandchildren and said We were the ones to make a difference."


"I came for those who always wished to step up to the dragon but found themselves alone. Those with HOPE. Those who kept their words and waited thinking no one else would join them. I came to tell you, YOU ARE NOT ALONE." Elena unsheated her sword. 


"Together we will fight the dragon and anything that the future may bring! I'm looking for the Valiants that look for a new  Dawn!"

Diplomacy 1d20+17 → [19,17] = (36)
fuck yeah 5d4+1+1d6=19

-------


Lyn turns around. "huh, did you hear something?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

*@Heather*
The worker considers Heather's request a moment before replying, "well, attaching metal to the barricades isn't exactly difficult.  I'm sure we could do that.  The main problem is we're already pretty strapped for cash and buying the raw materials would be expensive.  We'd need some smiths to work the metal too, though that shouldn't be a very difficult task."

((If Heather wants to ask around to see if anyone has some ideas for fund raising I might come up with something by the time I get home  ))

*@Elena, Dancer*
((Just so you know Elena has to draw a stone when entering the town, she draws a white stone.))

As Elena speaks people gather to watch.  Most of them seem frightened by the concept, come mothers usher their children to rush by or to go indoors.  However mixed in with that is some hope and optimism.

Amidst the crowd she sees an androgynous cloaked figure.  Most of the crowd ignores him but Elena can't help but notice the twin blades he carries that are so out of place.

((I know we're still hammering out the last couple details on your character Darth, we'll hopefully have those sorted soon.))

((I'll sort out recruitment details when I get home, just wanted to introduce 'Dancer' for now))


----------



## Kuno (May 26, 2011)

*Heather...*

"Thank you."  Heather says nodding to the men.  "I will see what I can do." She will then wander a bit before attempting to speak with people about how they could purchase metal.  It isn't a waste since it will be protecting the lives of the archers, people of the village.

The drow has faced many foes but this little adventure is making her a bit nervous but she will swallow her pride and see what she can do.


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2011)

(( Elena does not take a stone, she runs them over  /jk ))

Elena sighs looking at most of the townsfolk, too afraid of coming forward. She approaches the mysterious cloaked person.

"You seem like someone who can handle a big fight. Are you here for the dragon?"


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2011)

Dancer studied the young woman before replying. She didn't seem intoxicated. In fact, she seemed full of empty bravado and recklessness, hence lending credence to her initial claim of slaying a dragon. Dancer immediately dismissed her as a threat, and as such, felt that there was no harm in answering her question.

Dancer's voice was firm, yet low and monotone. 

"Why on earth would you want to slay a dragon? Such a magnificent and brilliant creature would tear you apart with ease. Not that I wouldn't enjoy watching said demonstration, yet, tell me, where is this dragon located? And what possible incentive would be offered for my assistance?"


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2011)

Elena sheathed her sword and patted Astaldo in the neck (( btw, Astaldo is a Black Pegasus)). If Dancer could see that her weapon was not a common sword, it had at least some sort of holy magic to it. 

The dragon is located in a spawn, about 8 hours from here ((not sure, EM gave some approximations)). We had our own reasons to slay the dragon and this wouldn't be the first time we do it, although I must accept we had the upper hand back them." 

Elena showed Dancer the white stone they gave her when entering the town. Dancer must have one too as they make everyone take a stone for a lottery to see who's going to be sacrifice for the dragon. 

"If you had a black stone, you would be eaten by the dragon in eight days. There are about 400 people for this season tax, and is just a pity I didn't know that before hand so I could do something about it"

"I'm guessing you must be a foreigner just like me, with no ties to this land. In that case, there's not much I can offer you. We might get a chance to enter his lair later to look for treasure, if you are interested on such things" Elena didn't make a bigger effort to bring Dancer to her side. She wasn't going to force people, specially if they didn't have anything to do with the towns.


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2011)

"A stone hmm? Well that would explain why I don't have one. I didn't enter this village through the usual methods.. 

I'll tell you what. Promise me 40% of this dragon's hoard, and I'll assist you in slaying it. It just so happens that my objectives coincide with your own. Do we have a deal?"


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2011)

Elena couldn't stop a small snort but then cleared her throat. -Dammit, I need to spend less time with Lyn- 

"I'm sorry but I can't promise that. I already have a bunch of people back at the town and everyone fighting would get an equal share" she gave Dancer a long look "If your objective is to kill a dragon, then you would have to come along anyway. Or you can face the dragon by yourself."


----------



## Darth (May 26, 2011)

Dancer removed a shuriken from underneath the cloak and spun it nonchalantly around his forefinger. What could it hurt to follow this girl back to her friends? Indeed, something of interest might arise should he tag along. 

"Very well, I will accompany you back to your 'people'. My objective dear lady, is not to kill a dragon, but it indeed involves this mysterious offering. I have no qualms about facing a dragon on my own. I have done so before and remained unscathed. But I am not so foolish as to pursue the course alone. Take me to your friends and we will negotiate a deal afterwards. I wish to meet them."

With a twist of the wrist, the shuriken vanished from Dancer's finger, back into the pouch. This may or may not be worth my time, thought Dancer.


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2011)

"Alright, you are free to follow me. I need to find some of my friends around here, but I doubt it will take long." Elena will check on the Inn for Kara, Lyn, Dee and the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

*@Heather(/Kurgan/Afastr/Cissinei)* 
When Heather asks around she finds a few options.  Buying the raw materials would be easy enough, it may not solve the labor problem but it's just a matter of money.  The town has already invested pretty much all of their funds for defense or they would go this way themselves.

Alternately she finds that there used to be a prosperous trade route heading east out of town (the "old road" to the locals), it fell into disuse years ago when a pair of cave trolls took up residence somewhere along the road.  Several seasons caravans were lost before they gave up and started using an alternate route to the north.  While the perishable goods have long since expired it would be a good source of gold and treasure.


*@Elena/Dancer*
As Elena starts to head to the inn a guardsman pulls her aside, "I couldn't help but hear what you were saying m'lady.  There's a few of us, in the town guard, that-- well we wish we could do more than we do.  If you have a moment and wouldn't mind coming to speak with them I'm sure they'd be interested."


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2011)

Elena nods. "I'll be on my way." She will take Astaldo with her and leave him waiting outside if she needs to enter a building. "Keep your eyes open, boy" she passed her hand through his mane and followed the guardsman.


----------



## Velocity (May 26, 2011)

After hearing about the old road, ?fastr steps forward and offers his services. "I can defeat them for you," he says confidently, "A pair of trolls are easy prey for me."

His intention was clear. He would fight the trolls, drawing them away from the road. Then the others would take the villagers and whatever carts they had and search for the lost caravans. If he killed the trolls before they found the caravans, he would aid their search. If he was still fighting them after the caravans were found, the others could help him finish them off.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2011)

*@Elena/Dancer*
((Assuming for the moment Dancer is hanging around))
The guard leads them to a small warehouse on the edge of town.  He seems nervous but then again what Elena's suggesting is likely frowned upon at the very least.  He looks about carefully then pulls the door open, it's shadowy inside but Elena can see half a dozen figures gathered in the open area.  The guard waves to them then steps inside motioning for the others to follow before they are seen.


*@Heather/Afastr/Kurgan/Cissinei*
((Just a note, while there are plenty of normal trolls in the swamp, the ones that have essentially shut down the road are _cave trolls_ feel free to make a knowledge: nature check if you want to know what is different about them.))

Malcolm arrives in town while the others are planning.  After a brief look around the town he sets up in a barn near the blacksmith's forge, it's soon filled with the sound of what appears to be a small army of smiths working.

((For those that didn't know or forgot, Malcom is Kara's cohort, a NPC Artificer who got the party started with all this, Elena requested him yesterday since he's (amongst other things) skilled at alchemy))


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2011)

Dancer loosened his katana's in their sheaths underneath his cloak and positioned himself in the corner near the doorway beneath the shadows. Utilizing his "hide in plain sight" skill, 
5d4+1+1d6=19

18 + 12(rank) + 5(Ability modifier) = 35

(I'm not completely sure how the result of a dice roll resolves. Essentially what i'm going for is Dancer to meld into the shadows. Does it pass?)

(Hide in Plain Sight is a class feature I get for being a shadow Dancer btw.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

*@Dancer*
((I'm familiar with the ability, we had a shadow dancer in the party before  ))

With 'hide' and the like it's difficult to tell for sure, the character always thinks they're doing the best they can but it's dependent on judging reactions of others to tell if they're successful or not.

In this case none of the guards seem to notice him, but they were more focused on Elena to begin with.


----------



## Kuno (May 27, 2011)

*Heather...*

"Hmm..." the drow wanders for a bit thinking through her options.  Then she decides that she will talk it over with the others.  "Where is my meat..." Heather wonders thinking about Glenn and Elena, knowing she definitely needed them to help with the trolls, along with the others.

Knowledge Nature:
1d20+13
9+13 = 22


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2011)

((Heather could have Kurgan to go with her. That would certainly be funny  ))

Elena will go to greet the other people gathered here. "I heard you wanted to have a word with me" she said offering a handshake.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

*@Heather*
Heather's heard of cave trolls before but she's never encountered one.  They're supposed to be more feral than normal trolls, probably not very smart but strong and quick and even more vicious (if that's even possible).

She can wait for Glenn and Elena to return if she wants but there's no telling how quickly that will be, if they plan on running to all the various settlements in the area it will be a day or longer likely.  And every hour spent without it would be that much less time to get materials ready.


----------



## Kuno (May 27, 2011)

*Heather...*

A growl escaped Heather as she remembered that the pair wouldn't be around for a while.  She then will go in search of the people in their group that stayed in the village and brief them on the situation.  Hopefully they would help, she ground her teeth at the thought of asking people she didn't know very well.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

((Heather really _should_ bring Kurgan along, he's redundant with Malcolm there anyway))

*@Elena, Dancer*
Elena enters the shadowy warehouse.  It's empty at the moment but the tall structure apparently used to having large stacks of something as there is a rickety looking walkway running above her.  Faint light creeps in from shutters but otherwise it would be totally dark.

With the guard that brought here here there are seven men, all dressed in chain with markings signifying them as members of the local guard.  They smile as she approaches and as she reaches out her hand in greeting the world explodes in light and sound [-28hp, 1/2 electricity, 1/2 sonic].  The force of the blast threatens to throw her off her feet but fortunately she's built of stronger stuff than that and she grits her teeth and endures.

Dancer, from his hiding space near the entrance, can see things much easier.  A blast of electricity accompanied by a crash of thunder comes from the walkway roughly right above where he stands.

*Go ahead and roll initiatives and actions please*


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2011)

Dancer unsheathed his blades leapt from the shadows. He quickly studies the walkway to see if he can spot the hidden assailant.

Initiative roll:

5d4+1+1d6=19

12 + 5 (Dex Mod) - 2 (Ambidextrous Trait) = 15


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

Darth, go ahead and roll a few rounds of combat too.  Once Soul posts I'll probably be able to do the whole combat at once.

With only two players it might be possible to do it one round at a time, but when there's 6-7 posting it would take forever to do one round at a time.  Don't worry I'll let you know if the situation changes radically.


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2011)

((Dammit, will have to post battle later. Dx )) ((If it was a big explosion, what are the chances of Lyn and the other hearing it? )) (( Also, what's the reaction of the other men?? ))


----------



## Kuno (May 27, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather will go looking for Kurgan.  She will explain the situation then let him help recruit the others.


----------



## Darth (May 27, 2011)

Alright. Hope I'm doing this right. Dancer's first target, is the man that should be closest to Elena. The one who led us into the room. 

Round 1:

Attack roll: 5d4+1+1d6=19

+9 (Base Roll) - 2 (Two weapon fighting) + 1 (Mithral Weapon) + 2 (Weapon Enhancement Bonus) + 1 (Ambidextrous Trait) + 5 (Dex mod from Weapon Finesse Feat) +5 (Base Attack Bonus) = 21 total.

Assuming that hits, 

Damage: (Katana is 1d10)

5d4+1+1d6=19

8 (Base Roll) + 3 (STR Mod) + 2 (Weapon Enhancement Bonus) + 2 (War Veteran Trait Favored Enemy) = 15 Damage total.

*Second Weapon:*

Attack Roll: 5d4+1+1d6=19

10 (Base Roll) - 2 (Two weapon fighting) + 1 (Mithral Weapon) + 2 (Weapon Enhancement Bonus) + 1 (Ambidextrous Trait) + 5 (Dex mod from Weapon Finesse Feat) +5 (Base Attack Bonus) = 22 Total.

Assuming that hits,

Damage: 5d4+1+1d6=19

1 (Base Roll) + 3 (STR Mod) + 2 (Weapon Enhancement Bonus) + 2 (War Veteran Trait Favored Enemy) = 8 Damage total

That's that for the first round. Assuming both attacks hit, he'll be taking 23 damage total in this round.

For Round 2:

Dancer will use Ghost Step, Which is a ninja ability. It's a swift action, which is essentially a free action, but it can only be done once per turn. It doesn't affect the amount of other actions I can make. It also uses one Ki unit. Bringing me down to 5 left for the day.

Using Ghost step will make me invisible for one round. At which point, I'll take a five foot step to position myself between a wall and one attacker. And I'll use Sudden Strike. It's another ninja ability that can only be used when my opponent is unable to effectively defend himself from my attack. Seeing as I'm invisible, and in another space, I should be able to catch my opponent off guard, thereby removing his dex bonus from his AC. And I'm catching him flat footed.

Attack Roll: Link removed

16 (Base Roll) - 2 (Two weapon fighting) + 1 (Mithral Weapon) + 2 (Weapon Enhancement Bonus) + 1 (Ambidextrous Trait) + 5 (Dex mod from Weapon Finesse Feat) +5 (Base Attack Bonus) = 28

Assuming it hits, 

Damage Roll: Link removed

5 (Base Roll) + 3 (STR Mod) + 2 (Weapon Enhancement Bonus) + 2 (War Veteran Trait Favored Enemy) + 3d6/10 (Sudden Strike)  Link removed

Total = 22

Second Weapon's Attack:

Attack Roll: here.

15 (Base Roll) - 2 (Two weapon fighting) + 1 (Mithral Weapon) + 2 (Weapon Enhancement Bonus) + 1 (Ambidextrous Trait) + 5 (Dex mod from Weapon Finesse Feat) +5 (Base Attack Bonus) = 27 total.

Assuming that hits,

Damage Roll: here.

2 (Base Roll) + 3 (STR Mod) + 2 (Weapon Enhancement Bonus) + 2 (War Veteran Trait Favored Enemy) + 3d6/9 (Sudden Strike)  
here.

Total = 18

If both attacks hit, he'll be taking 40 damage this round.

After landing both hits, Dancer will use "Hide in Plain Sight" to once again meld into the shadows on the wall.


----------



## Velocity (May 27, 2011)

((I really don't know what to do with Leif for now, so I'll just leave her be. If someone needs her just say she's at the stalls or something))

?fastr was wandering around the town, overlooking various aspects of what was going on. He somehow found himself inside a room filled with blacksmiths and was fascinated by what they were doing. He didn't interrupt any of them, however, as everyone needed to be working as hard as possible. Instead, ?fastr began to look for some volunteers to take on the trolls. The sooner the path was clear, the quicker they could get the funds to hasten their progress.

Normally not fond of shouting, ?fastr figured he either took charge or it would take too long for someone else to.

"Listen up!" he shouted, "I need two groups of people. One group will be coming with me and clearing the road of trolls, the second will be following a short distance behind with as many wagons and carts as you can bring. We need the materials from the caravans on that path, so we're going to get them. Those of you who can spare a hand in this, come to me now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

*@Dancer*
That looks good 

A few issues:  Katana are not considered light weapons so you cannot use weapon finesse with them.  You're also including a +1 attack bonus due to the weapon being mithral, I'm not sure where this comes from can you clarify?

A minor (but irrelevant at this point) critique, there _is_ a difference between an opponent being flatfooted and being denied a dex bonus (looking at round 2).  But that's not important to your usage, sudden strike will work when you're invisible unless the opponent has blindsight or some sort of see invisible effect.



soulnova said:


> ((Dammit, will have to post battle later. Dx )) ((If it was a big explosion, what are the chances of Lyn and the other hearing it? )) (( Also, what's the reaction of the other men?? ))


It is essentially a lightning bolt (just a "special" lightning bolt that does 50% sonic damage)  People very close might hear it, but the Lyn's group is too far away to hear anything.

The other guards look amused and like they are going to ready for combat.  That they will be engaging in combat against Elena would be a safe assumption.

*@Heather*
Kurgan's in the forge working looking increasingly annoyed at the production rate that Malcolm is managing working from the barn next door.  When Heather explains the situation he pauses his work, letting the metal cool against the anvil and wipes his brow with a cloth, "killing trolls?  Yeah, that sounds like a nice relaxing break to me.  When do we go?"

*@Afastr*
Frankly speaking there was no one idle in the camp, however with some work Afastr is able to find a few people that can handle leading a wagon to follow to reclaim any goods they might find.  As far as figthing the trolls, the villagers are too busy training to defend against attack to send people out to potentially die fighting trolls.

*@Lyn/Leif/Kade*
Eihana returns with a small bag full of her things ready to go.  A little while later Kara arrives rubbing her eyes checking out what's going on after her nap.  "It sounds like things are fairly settled here, should we head out and see how the others are going?"


----------



## Kuno (May 27, 2011)

*Heather...*

Nodding Heather glanced away then back at the dwarf, putting on her best smile, though it isn't the greatest, she says.  "When we can kind find a couple of others to go with us."  she begins to walk outside.  "These things are fairly dumb but they are usually strong, fast, and damn mean.  I don't think the pair of us should try taking on a couple of those brutes alone."  The smile falters slightly but she continues on.  "I don't suppose you could help talk to them."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

*Kurgan / @Heather*

Kurgan grumbles "bah, the girl is pretty much the only one of you that I even liked, and she's out flying about now.  I think I've seen the mage girl around, the one that was shacking up with the boy."  He pauses to shrug, "and there's the newcomer, what's-his-name, he's apparently interested in helping out, might be worth talking to him."


----------



## Kuno (May 27, 2011)

*Heather...*

"Alright."  Heather nods toward the dwarf.  "Let's see if we can track that guy down, maybe he knows of some others willing to help." she will then leave when with Kurgan when he is ready and search for others to help take out the trolls.


----------



## Velocity (May 27, 2011)

((I was actually kinda hoping it'd be a lead in for other characters to pipe up, but I s'pose things are never as easy as they should be ))

"You wouldn't be talking about me, would you?" ?fastr said, "I've secured us a wagon and some people to bring it, so all that's left is a few extra hands to fight the trolls along the way. With our limited numbers, it would perhaps be best to simply escort the wagon instead of clearing the path ahead."


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2011)

(( in the mean time ))

Lyn stretches and has all his stuff ready. "Alright I think we are good to go then." He pointed at Vermistra "Let's see if the others are ready"

(( Then I'm guessing at least Astaldo heard the ruckus inside.  ))

Astaldo will whine stomping the ground and flipping his wings furiously trying to enter the warehouse. If the door is too narrow he will fly to the roof of the building trying to see what's going on and find a big enough window to enter. (if he finds a mage there he stomps him to death )


Elena initiative 1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)

*Round 1*
Elena screams in surprise and pain as the magic hits her. She needs to get out OUT ASAP. While she's sure she can handle alone all these men, the spellcaster is a bigger threat and she can't reach him. She still has the Healing Belt from Lyn. She *withdraws* as much as she can to the Warehouse exit.

She will use the Healing Belt if her HP falls below 40.

*Round 2 *
Once outside the warehouse she will stand her ground an make full attacks with great cleave if they chase to attack her, otherwise, she will leave on Astaldo and look for Lyn and the others.


Attacks
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [13,19] = (32)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [13,14] = (27)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27) -CRIT-

Damage  (activates weapon crystal fire damage  2d6)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,2,2] = (17)
1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,3,4] = (24)
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,2,6] = (19)

Holy damage vs Evil if applicable
2d6 → [6,6] = (12)
2d6 → [1,5] = (6)
2d6 → [3,1] = (4)




*Round 3*
If they still attack her, she keeps going for full attacks.

Attacks
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [15,19] = (34)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [17,14] = (31) -CRIT
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,5,1] = (20)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,3,3] = (19)
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,6,5] = (22)


*Round 4*
Full attacks + Great cleave
Attacks
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [2,19] = (21)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [19,14] = (33)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,3,2] = (19)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,3,5] = (24)
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,2,2] = (18)


*Round 5*
If the guards are down, she gets to bring down the mage with her composite longbow.
Ranged Attacks
1d20+16;1d20+11;1d20+6 → [5,16] = (21)
1d20+16;1d20+11;1d20+6 → [11,11] = (22)
1d20+16;1d20+11;1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)

Damage
1d8+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d8+5 → [8,5] = (13)


((Can't do more for the moment, hoping you can work with this. :S ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

*@Elena/Dancer*
Elena draws her sword and moves to back out of the room as the guards ready their weapons at the same time, before she moves far at all she hears the distinct sound of chanting from above, glancing backwards she sees crackling electrical energy running across the entrance of the room (energy substitution wall of fire ), Dancer sees it much more closely as he is inadvertently covered by the energy (14 damage).

Seeing no other immediate option Elena starts a measured attack against the guards, cutting one down in two strokes and landing a serious injury on a second.  The guards being attacking her, their movements are odd, oddly complementary, she manages to get away with only a few wounds but it gets progressively harder to defend the more of them attack (total 13 damage this round, 3 hits).

Dancer sneaks up on the guards while they're occupied with Elena and strikes one of them with both katana while he's distracted, the man barely has time to look back before he crumples to the ground dead.  Two of the guards break off from Elena to attack him, however he manages to avoid all of their crude attacks.

The mage chants a spell, it's vaguely recognizable as a dark blessing (make a knowledge: religion check if you want to know specifics).  The guards seem to gain confidence from it, becoming a bit deadlier with their weapons.

Elena finishes off the guard she wounded earlier and turns to the next, but his defenses are strong enough to evade her attacks.  The two guards remaining that she's fighting manage to land somewhat serious attacks on her (9 and 17 damage).

Dancer vanishes suddenly from the sight of the guards he is engaged with only to appear behind one of them cutting viciously with both katana and striking the man down.  His remaining opponent turns to attack and manages a solid hit driving the ninja back (18 damage).

Elena manages a glance up at the mage as she fights and sees him drinking a potion, a moment later he fades out of existance.  Still busy with her opponents she battles back and forth with one managing to strike him down in a struggle.

Her partner Dancer withdraws into the shadows looking for another vantage point from which to strike leaving the two remaining guards.  They play their attacks together foiling her defenses and managing two hits on her a piece (35 total damage).

Seriously injured she triggers Lyn's belt of healing, recovering some of the injury she took in the last encounter (+21 healing).  One of the guards manages yet another minor wound (8 damage) while she tries to recover.

Jumping from the shadows dancer lunges at one of the two remianing guards, but he's apparently ready for him this time, managing to avoid one attack altogether and partially deflecting the other.

In a fit of desperation Elena drives back one of the remaining guards, striking him down by a hair.  Dancer goes back and forth with his opponent, managing to kill his opponent but taking a small (4 damage) wound in the process.


*@Heather, Kurgan, Afastr, (/Cissinei)*
The group heads out along the overgrown "old road" with a few wagons from the village.  For the first few hours of the journey the trip is uneventful.  After about an hour Heather sees tracks that would seem to belong to the cave trolls, apparently a hunting trail for the pair.


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2011)

((Holy shit she actually went down to 0hp!! Blessed that Healing Belt! she's 13 HP))

Elena spits some blood to the side. "Well, so much for diplomacy" she holds her wounds and checks on Dancer. "Are you alright? Let's see if any of these are still alive. We need some answers." she will see if anyone has still pulse and try to keep him stable. She will drag him outside quickly and put him on Astaldo... 
Heal 1d20+2 → [5,2] = (7) ...or maybe not 

 "The mage is on the run and we don't know what else he has up his sleeve. We must find my friends as soon as possible."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2011)

((The appropriate response is "my goodness, that EvilMoogle is an amazingly adept DM that he can provide this level of danger without killing the two players." ))

One of the guards is actually at 0hp so he's merely unconscious if Elena wants to bring him somewhere.


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2011)

Elena takes the man for interrogation. She spits some blood in the way and looks for the rest of the party. Most likely in an inn.


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2011)

For the record Evil Moogle, I have the Oversized Two weapon fighting feat. So I treat the Katana as a light weapon in my off hand.

Secondly, as the weapon is Mithral, it's half the weight, harder to break, and it's masterwork. Meaning it gets a +1 on attack bonus. Which is why I counted it. 

I factored in the extra costs for mithral, so no worries.

Dancer wiped off the blood from his blades on his enemies' clothing and sheathed them. Turning to Elena he said,

"Try not to be so careless next time. If it wasn't for me we would have been killed. *sigh*"

Shaking his head, Dancer walked out of the room.


----------



## Serp (May 28, 2011)

@Lyn, 
Ver looks back at Lyn, and shrugs. 
"Ok you lead the way then sir, I know how you like to be the best, dragon instinct and all." She smiles.

If the others were ready then they could move on, which would be for the best.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2011)

((As it turns out I'll have _very limited_ Internet access this weekend.  So I'll post when I can but you may have to bear with me))

Elena and Dancer arrive at the inn just as Lyn and the others are getting ready to leave.  The guard is still unconscious (and will be until he has time to heal naturally or is magically healed).



Darth said:


> For the record Evil Moogle, I have the Oversized Two weapon fighting feat. So I treat the Katana as a light weapon in my off hand.


Actually Oversized Two Weapon feat specifically says "you take penalties as if it were a light weapon."  Not "treat it as a light weapon" or something like that.

There's an item enhancement, "finely balanced" that can allow you to use weapon finesse with other weapons, I don't have my books with me this weekend to look it up though.



Darth said:


> Secondly, as the weapon is Mithral, it's half the weight, harder to break, and it's masterwork. Meaning it gets a +1 on attack bonus. Which is why I counted it.


Masterwork weapons (steel or mithral) get a +1 enhancement bonus to attack.  Magical weapons like your +2 Katana get enhancement bonuses to attack and damage.  Multiple bonuses of the same type do not stack with one another.

It is lighter and harder to break though.  If you're prefer to use this money for something else I'm okay with this, I was kinda confused as to why you had mithral weapons.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2011)

*Kale*

Kale notices Elena and Dancer and raises his eyebrows as he sees how beat up they are. "Friends of yours?" he asks Lyn before approaching them.

"Do you need any help with those wounds? I have some healing magic."


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2011)

Lyn winks at Ver "Well, well, you seem to know me-" but then as he turns around and sees Elena arriving bathed in blood... *HER* blood, his face changes from shock to horror.  

"WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO YOU! !!" It's been almost 5 years since the last time someone got her this bad. "Is there an Old God loose in town!?"

"No" she limited to say, spitting some more blood to the side "Seems, like fate is telling me to never go out without my friends. They were seven guards and a mage who actually escaped. I brought this one with me" she looked at Kale "Yes, I would really appreciate some healing. Dancer here helped me out too."

"We need to leave now, we don't know what's that mage up to. Did you find the reason why the dragon isn't attacking this town?" she asked letting Kale work his magic.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2011)

*Kale*

Kale sets to work on Elena's injuries.

Cure Serious wounds: 3d8+9 -> [3,5,8,9]= *(25)* 3d8+9=25"][x]
Cure Serious Wounds: 3d8+9 ->  [1,7,2,9] = *(19)* [x]
Cure Serious Wounds: 3d8+9 ->  [1,3,2,9] = *(15)* [x]
Total Gain: *59 Hp*

He then goes to work on Dancer's wounds

Cure Serious Wounds: 3d8+9 -> [8,1,5,9] = *(23)* [x]
Cure Moderate Wounds: 2d8+9 -> [7,1,9] = *(17)* [x]
Total gain: *40 Hp*

Kale will hold off on healing the guard until the others decide what to do with him.

Total Spells used: 4 Third level spells; 1 Second level spell.
Total Spells remaining: 3 Third Level Spells, 6 Second level Spells


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2011)

Dancer goes back up to full hit points + 4! Yay.

"the help is appreciated stranger. I suppose you're Elena's friends? I have a proposition to make to you. I will help you slay this dragon for 40% of it's hoard. And as repayment for saving your friend's life, I ask for another 10%. Agreed?"


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> *@Heather, Kurgan, Afastr, (/Cissinei)*
> The group heads out along the overgrown "old road" with a few wagons from the village.  For the first few hours of the journey the trip is uneventful.  After about an hour Heather sees tracks that would seem to belong to the cave trolls, apparently a hunting trail for the pair.




*Heather...*

Looking to the side Heather pulls her horse to a stop and she scans the area.  "Hold up."  She says her eyes wandering over the area then she points down at the tracks.  "Looks like we are getting close.  Leave the wagons here for the moment and lets follow the trail."  she says to the people, while gesturing to Kurgan and Afastr.

Heather will get off her horse and move quickly through the trees, scouting ahead.

Move Silently:
1d20+14
11+14 = 25

Spot:
1d20+17
12+17 = 29

Listen:
1d20+15
18+15 = 33

((Hopefully I covered my bases there.  ))


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2011)

Lyn blinked one or twice. "40%? Dude, Dancer, is it? Look Dancer I greatly appreciate helping my friend here and I'm willing to even pay you for your inconvenience, but I think you got some loose screws in the head. We are almost a dozen people who will go ahead and take on that creature and everyone will have an equal share. We are not even getting 10% each!!"


Elena sighed. "Alright, let's do it this way... I'll give you an equal share plus half my share. We are doing this for the good of the people in these lands, so you must think about it through if you want to come with us." 


"I don't know if bringing him along is a good idea" Lyn narrowed his eyes. "He will keep asking for more, we can't give him that and we have bigger problems to worry about" the sorcerer snorted. He handed 500gp to Dancer. "Here, that's all I can give you. That's worth half a house. Be content with it or leave"


----------



## Darth (May 29, 2011)

Dancer took the 500 gp. 

This will do for now. I'll also take the lady up on her offer to take half of her share. A dozen people you say? Where are they all? So far I've only seen the three of you.


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2011)

"Some others are getting ready to go" Lyn said clearly disappointed that the man didn't just walk away. "We were about to leave"

"And the other half is at Scottsdale" Elena will tie up the man. 

"Let's keep going before I blast someone." he turned to Ver. "You have to give me credit for that. I didn't blew up no one this time... ally or enemy" 

Lyn will put the tied man inside the bag of holding, up to his head. That way they can carry him around without problems.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2011)

*@Heather/Afastr/Kurgan/Cissinei*
((Just so you know you use 'Survival' for tracking.  However in this case there's little need to roll, Heather can track giant trolls through the snow without any issue))

Heather follows the trail for a little while, at first it is simply a matter of following the well traveled hunting trail, after a while the tracks shift and she can clearly make out that she is headed toward the troll's lair rather than away from it, and that by the patterns of the tracks it would seem that both have been "home" for some time now, likely they are nocturnal hunters.

The party eventually comes to a hillside cave entrance.  It's tricky to tell with caves but it doesn't appear to be a vary large cavern.  Regardless the entrance is dark and gives a sort of claustrophobic feel to it.



*@Elena/Dancer/Dee/Kara/Leif/Kale/Lyn/Ver*
With the injured guard stable for now the party heads off to the village.  It will be about a day's (8 hours) travel.  It's already early afternoon, they can reach the capital city (who's name I forget at the moment) by dark.  It's up to them if they want to stay the night there, push on to the village in the middle of the night, or camp somewhere outside the city walls.


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2011)

"From my experience, it's usually not the best idea to travel outside of a village at night. I recommend we stay the night at an inn, toss the guard into a stable, and set a rotating watch on him for the night. Then at dusk, we can travel unseen to the village.


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2011)

Elena shook her head. "Somebody in this town wants us dead. We shouldn't stay here longer, let alone pass the night. For the moment we have safety in numbers." 


(( Question,  which one is Scottsdale and the town we are now?? Can we go directly without passing through the city??   ))


----------



## Kuno (May 30, 2011)

*Heather...*

"Looks like we found them."  Heather says looking into the dark cave, her eyes beginning to adjust.  "They have been inside for a while so it is probable that they hunt at night."  She looks back at the pair.  "So what do you suggest?" the drow asks, figuring they would be fighting closer so let them decide for the moment.


----------



## Velocity (May 30, 2011)

"There is only one thing to do," ?fastr smiled, "We go in."

Stepping into the cave, ?fastr cast Dancing Lights through his Arcane Attunement and motioned for the others to stay close to him as he readied his shield - he wouldn't draw his sword until he needed it.

=======================================

"Safety in numbers, indeed," Leif sighed, "I'm not fond of people wanting to kill me. But we can make a compromise - could always camp outside the city instead. We need to remain close, since Blackjack is meant to be bringing a few friends with him, but we can just stay outside the city and I'll go meet him at dawn."

She stroked Acci absentmindedly, then continued, "Making camp in the wild is easy and nobody would be able to sneak up on us, 'specially with Acci here. Nobody would be able to spot us, either, unless a certain someone decides to advertise our location. Why are we still dragging the guard with us, anyway?"


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2011)

"I want to interrogate him when we leave town" Elena explained to Leif. "They look like guards and I want to know if they did this by orders of the Magistrate or other group" 

"But you are right, camping should be our best option right now"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2011)

*@Heather/Afastr/Kurgan/Cissinei*
The group cautiously enters the cave.  The first thing they notice is a foul stench of the sort that defies description, by the look of things apparently created by years of rotting meat and troll-waste.  It is so overwhelming in fact that they do not even realize that the hunkering forms of the two cave trolls lay within until the beasts shift and rise apparently their senses sharp from living in the wild so long (and/or the fact that Kurgan's clanking armor alerted them to the party's entrance).

The creatures are still rising and are slow to react, I'll give the party a surprise round before the trolls are up and fighting at 100%.  Go ahead and roll initiative and give your actions.

*@Others*
They certainly can travel the direct route off the roads.  Offroad travel will be slightly slower.  Assuming camping for the night and leaving in the morning they'd probably arrive in the early evening instead of around noon.

The town Elena/Lyn/Kara/etc are in is the three-house symbol farthest to the West on the map.  The village that Heather/Kurgan/etc are in is the single-house marking in the Southeast.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2011)

*Cissinei Saint John*

Cissinei's eyes took on a cat like glint in the low light of ?fastr's spell, "I can actually see in the dark so I should be able to manage at least that well enough," she said as she padded along with the others. "We're going to need all of the eyes we can get if we're to avoid traps," she added. "Lucky for us Heather's Drow and Kurgan's people aren't strangers to the caves either..."

*Dee Saint John

*Dee felt that she must have looked a bit rough, all of this walking wasn't her way and she was beginning to miss her sea legs. The Northern ground had no business under her feet and she had no business this far from the sea, she surmised. Most of all she missed her ship. 

As they pressed on she brushed a stray tendril of hair from her forehead away and huffed out a steam laden breath. "I second that, this kind of travel will only make us wary and this land's not fit for this much walking. If we're attacked at night while walking I feel we'll be more vulnerable than if we set up somewhere that attack would be easier to repel," she said. 

Ever the commander, Dee had thought the little strategy too. It would also allow her to rest. "Its times like this I long for my dear sister and her shelter spell...why is it you can't do something more useful like that Lyn instead of setting me and my clothes on fire in the heat of battle," Dee scoffed as she lit a cigarette.


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2011)

Lyn twisted his mouth "Well, it just happen I can turn half of us into a flying thing and we can over more land that way... at least for some minutes. If you are willing to try it and let someone else _ride you._" he grinned and shrugged dismissing the idea. 

"Ok, let's go through the main road and camp outside the city" Elena sighs "And cut it out Lyn"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2011)

*Dee Saint John
*Dee smirked wryly, "Oh Lyn," she said before touching a long locke of his golden hair. "Despite my _fluctuating _sexual orientation, I'd have to say that you're _still_ too much woman for me," she said letting his hair go with a swift flick that saw the blond tendrils rolling back against his shoulder. 

"My sister must have a thing for maidens too, it must be a genetic thing," Dee added. "At any rate you should save your spells...it'll soon be dark and we might need you to burn the wilderness down to kill something or other."


----------



## Serp (May 30, 2011)

Ver looked at Dee, while she spoke to Lyn. Ver had grown fond of Lyn and wasn't sure how much of Dee's act was actual insult.

"Lyn's not the only one who can burn things you know." Ver said in Dee direction.

Looking back at Lyn. "And if they say your too much of a woman for them, show them how much dragon you are." Ver winked at him.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2011)

*Kale*

Kale watched Cissenei and Ver...do whatever they were doing to Lyn and frowned somewhat. "Are they...are they always like that?" He said to nobody in particular. Then he swallowed. "Did she say _fluctuating_ sexual orientation?"


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2011)

Lyn cleared his throat trying to sound more grave. "Now, Dee. It was just one time my spell slipped and it was because the room was illusory, it fooled everyone not just me." 

Lyn looked at Ver and gave her a wide grin. He was certainly liking her more and more. :33 "That's an splendid idea, Ver. But she's right on one thing. We should save our spells for later. It that mage appears, I'm going to scorch his ass to hell"  he laughed and moved on.

Elena sighed with Kale. "Yeah, you should have seen when we had our main druid with us. It was a never ending sexual pun battle" she patted him in the back "Pay no mind, it will be better that way"


----------



## Kuno (May 31, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather will cast Faerie Fire on the meanest looking of the trolls so that the party can keep an eye on him.  It glows a bright blue.  She will then make sure to stay behind the group and fire her arrows toward the trolls. 

((Casting on both if possible.))

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 84
AC: 22

Saves
Fort: +8
Ref: +12
Will: +6

Init:
1d20+6
1+6 = 7


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1:*
Heather will cast Summon Natures Ally II.  She will call a dire bat.

((Found the list )) 

*Round 2:*
Attack:
1d20+18
1+18 = 19
Damage:
1d8+5
6+5 = 11
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

Rapid Shot:
Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+16
9+16 = 25
Damage:
1d8+5
3+5 = 8
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

*Round 3:*
Attack:
1d20+18
3+18 = 21
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

Rapid Shot:
Round 3:
Attack:
1d20+16
5+16 = 21
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

*Round 4:*
Attack:
1d20+18
8+18 = 26
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
2+0 = 2

Rapid Shot:
Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+16
12+16 = 28
Damage:
1d8+5
4+5 = 9
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
3+0 = 3

*Round 5:*
Attack:
1d20+18
12+18 = 30
Damage:
1d8+5
1+5 = 6
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

Rapid Shot:
Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+16
14+16 = 30
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5




Dire Bat...

The bat will swoop in and attack the trolls.

*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 30
AC: 20

Fort: +7
Ref: +10
Will: +6

Init:
1d20+6
18+6 = 24

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+5
16+5 = 21
Damage:
1d8+4
6+4 = 10

Round 3:
Attack:
1d20+5
1+5 = 6
Damage:
1d8+4
4+4 = 8

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+5
5+5 = 10
Damage:
1d8+4
5+4 = 9

Round 5:
1d20+5
4+5 = 9
Damage:
1d8+4
8+4 = 12


((I hope I did the summoning right...))


----------



## Velocity (May 31, 2011)

*?fastr's Initiative Roll *1d20+3 → [16,3] = 19


*Spoiler*: _Actions ._ 



*Round 1:
*- Knowledge (Nature) check 1d20+10 → [10,10] = 20
- Activate Arcane Strike feat, burning a 3rd level spell [+3 attack, +3d4 damage]
- Cast Blade of Blood (swift action) and give up 5HP to boost effect to +3d6
- Activate Arcane Channeling and channel Touch of Fatigue

_Targetting Troll 1_
1d20+11 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] +3 [Arcane Strike] → [9,11,2,3] = 25
1d6+1 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] +3d4 [Arcane Strike] +3d6 [Blade of Blood] → [5,1,2,1,1,4,1,1,6] = 22

*Round 2:*
- Quick-cast True Strike
- Activate Arcane Strike feat, burning a 3rd level spell [+3 attack, +3d4 damage]
- Activate Power Attack [-9 on attack rolls, +9 damage]
- Activate Arcane Channelling with Touch of Fatigue

_Targetting Troll 2_
1d20+11 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] +3 [Arcane Strike] +11 [True Strike] → [3,11,2,3,11] = 30
1d6+1 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] +3d4 [Arcane Strike] +9 [Power Attack]  → [2,1,2,2,4,3,9] = 23

*Round 3:*
Cast Scorching Ray

1d20+11 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [13,11,2] = 26
4d6 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [3,3,4,1,2] = 13

1d20+11 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [9,11,2] = 22
4d6 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [2,6,3,2,2] = 15

*Round 4:
*Cast Scorching Ray

1d20+11 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [17,11,2] = 30
4d6 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [2,4,1,1,2] = 10

1d20+11 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [4,11,2] = 17
4d6 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [1,1,1,4,2] = 9

*Round 5:
*Cast Scorching Ray

1d20+11 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [15,11,2] = 28
 4d6 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [2,6,6,2,2] = 18

 1d20+11 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [12,11,2] = 25
 4d6 +2 [Knowledge Devotion] → [6,2,1,1,2] = 12

*Summary:
*Two 0th level spells expended
Two 1st level spell expended
Three 2nd level spell expended
Two 3rd level spells expended
Quick Cast 1/day expended




((please tell me if I did something wrong, since this is the first time I've gone crazy with spells))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2011)

*Dee 
*At the mention of their old Druid, Luemus, Dee's mood dampened and she dropped back through the ranks to sulk alone. She considered the Druid who'd deserted them over and over throughout time and she sighed. 

"Luemus was a bit of a wanker...leaving us like that," she said in a matter of a fact tone, her statement seemed to be the answer to a question no one had asked of her. "How much further are we headed?" she asked as she seemed to catch what she had said. 

*Cissinei will be posted for when I get home, I'm out and the lap top isn't the best way for me to write posts. *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2011)

*Cissinei *

*Initiative: *
   1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)

*HP:* 71
*AC:* 25

*Saves: *
*F:* +7
*R:* +9
*W:* +16



*Round 1: *
Not wanting to waste time or risk being messed about with, Cissinei aims to finish the fight quickly. She makes a cast of _Heartfreeze_ from as far back as she can manage, about fifty-five feet.

This spell will exhaust the target immediately and kill them in 1d3+2 rounds (*1d3+2 → **[1,2] = (3)*). If the target saves then they take 5d8 (
*5d8 → **[8,4,8,1,6] = (27)*) damage. The save for this spell is Fort Based. 

*Round 2: *
Cissinei still maintains her distance and fires a volley of magic Missiles at the other troll. These missiles are effected by the Hellcat Gauntlets and gain a +1d6 damage. 

Magic Missile
*5d4+1+1d6 → [1,1,3,2,4,1,5] = (17)*

*Round 3: 
*With an elaborate hand motion Cissinei casts _Chain Lightning_ on the second troll_. _The spell does 12d6 (
*12d6+1d6 → **[6,1,5,5,5,4,5,2,3,1,5,2,5] = (49)*) to the first target and half to the second. 

((I am so tired and out of it, three rounds is all I can manage for right now. I will post the rest if necessary.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2011)

*@Elena/Dee/Kara/Leif/Kale/Dancer/Lyn/Ver*
As the group goes to leave the city Elena's approached by a group of people, one of them steps forward to address her, "excuse me miss, but, word's got around of what you said earlier and some of us."  He pauses, hesitating, "some of us would like to do our part to help"  There are a few dozen there, mostly commoners and craftsmen however a few apparent hunters are scattered in the group.  Most are unarmed and carry only light packs with various tools of their trade.

The nominated speaker is the only one wearing armor, dressed in a light mail shirt.  He's also unusual in the fact that he wears a sword at his belt and a wooden shield strapped to his back.  He glances at the others nervously and clears his throat, "we're not much of an army but we want to fight."

((Not sure if the group has decided if they're going through the city or across the woodlands?))


*@Kurgan/Afastr/Heather/Cissinei*
((Meh, I shouldn't have given you guys a surprise round  ))

Cissinei jumps into action quickly, sending a blast of cold at one of the trolls.  It staggers as it rises, clearly something wrong, but otherwise continues to ready itself for the battle (+17 fort save and it managed to fail  ).  Afastr engages the other troll, his sword blazing with magical energy as he strikes a solid wound on the large creature.

Kurgan steps forward to interpose himself between the trolls and the back line and swings at one troll missing horribly.  Heather reaches out her magic and summons a large bat which proceeds to land a minor wound on the already injured troll.

Cissinei chants her next spell sending streaks of blazing light at the wounded troll.  The troll she staggered in the first round lumbers forward looking to reach her and hurt the one that's put it in pain but Kurgan interposes himself, his small form showing surprising agility dodging the troll's heavy blows.

Afastr tightens his grip and lands another solid wound across the troll's chest.  The troll stumbles for a moment from the injury and Kurgan swings hard ready to engage his axe lopping off the troll's leg at the knee and then the head as the troll falls (double crit, 124 damage, who's the Dwarf?).

Heather takes careful aim at the remaining troll, planting an arrow in the creature as Cissinei begins her next arcane chant.  Lightning arcs to the troll further enraging it.  It tries again to claw its way past Kurgan but again the dwarf's heritage foils the attacks.

Afastr steps back and draws two beams of fire across the troll's chest the scent of burning troll flesh adding further lovely overtones to the room's already pleasant atmosphere.  

Kurgan buries his axe deeply into the chest of the troll, the creature grabs at the axe with its large hands looking to wrench it free giving Heather a clear shot to bury two arrows into the head of the large creature.  It falls to the ground dead.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2011)

((Main road, camp at safe distance from the city and keep going to scottsdale. Currently busy, I'll post as soon as I get free. ))


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2011)

Dancer walked over to Elena and leaned towards her ear.

"A word of caution before you speak. You remember what happened the last time someone offered their help. If you choose to accept their help, keep an eye on them. I won't trust these people, and at the slightest hint of betrayal, I will not hesitate to kill them all. Think this through and act wisely."

Dancer withdrew behind Elena and past the radius of the campfire, where he blended into the shadows and disappeared.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2011)

*Cissinei 
*The arm that held Cissinei's stave relaxed and she brought the stick up from the ground slightly as she surveyed the bodies of the two trolls sprawled out before them. A frigid breath escaped her lips and she shook her head, her eyes locked on Kurgan as the Dwarf stood with his axe in hand. 

"It looks like you've lived up to your reputation for deadly blows," she smiled. "I still remember the thunder-lizard back in the fort town Elena's father held...you rent him two in much the same manner," she said as she pointed to the troll Kurgan had lashed out at. 

*Dee*
As the men came out to speak with them about what they might do and the battle they prepared to wage, the only face Dee noticed had thankfully not seen her as of yet. An older man in a solemn robe with the sigil of Heironeous etched over his breastplate and a half-moon of gray hair around his head. Dee knew those piercing blue eyes all too well. She attempted to duck in behind Elena, turning her head so that she wasn't looking in his direction and hoped that he hadn't seen her. 

The man stepped closer to the group and Dee hissed a short curse between her clenched teeth. "Why the Hell is he coming over here?" she said. 

The older man regarded Elena, though there was no telling how he came to decide to speak to her. "Brother Augustine Aquinas of the Order of our Glorious Lord Heironeous..." he glanced to Dancer and then turned back to face front. "I've come to take up arms and help in the fight, though there may be little pay--the glory and virtue are their own reward!" he sounded far more excited than the others who had come to them. 

"Come on," Dee whispered to Elena with her teeth still clenched. "Turned the blaggard away..." 

Brother Aquinas leaned around to peer at Elena's back and with a sound like sliding metal, he drew a stout longsword by its polished crossguard and wacked Dee on the back with the flat of the blade, drawing back to hit her on the butt a second time.

"Ow, okay, okay, I yield, Master Aquinas! I yield!" Dee crawled out from behind Elena as the older man let her up and got to her feet. "You can stop spanking me with your bloody sword now," she said as she dusted herself off. 

"Ever the coward Deirdre, I had heard once upon the time from the men you bedded about the town that you'd liked it rough, perhaps you've taken up a bit of honor since your departure?" he said with a stern gaze as he sheathed his sword. 

"Actually Master, I've turned pirate," she pulled off her hat and flipped it inside out to show the skull and cross bones. Then she turned and looked at Dancer, and then Elena. "Not sure about these other men, but you can trust Master Aquinas here...he frequented my Father's court when I was younger. He's as honorable a man as they come..."

"Considering your lack of any of the said virtue, I'd say that you could claim a turnip more honorable than yourself, Deirdre," he said.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 1, 2011)

"Some people are too cautious and yet others are too eager to spill blood of those who only want to help," Leif sighed, staring pointedly at Dancer as he disappeared before addressing the men, "We're grateful for your help. I'm certain we can arrange for your group to get properly equipped."

Leif then stood up, gathering her things quickly, before turning to Elena, "I've got to head into the city. Blackjack is there waiting for me and he's meant to have a few people to add to our little army. I can pay the local smithy to send out some basic equipment for these guys, if you want. Considering what we're up against, a few dozen extra crossbows might not be such a bad idea."

=====================================

Walking over to the dwarf, Áfastr couldn't help but flash a quick smile, "That was a mighty blow," he said, casting Dancing Lights and sending them deeper into the cave to provide ample light, "Perhaps one day you can show me how you did that, so I may rend flesh as easily."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2011)

Elena will ask Kara if she sees anything out of the ordinary in them, so far is clear that while she can reach their hearts, Elena cannot as easily read people. She will take Dee's word for Master Aquina and keep a close eye on the new comers.


(( btw, Darth, Elena's dad is/was the head of an assassin group and right now he is in charge of a small city in the desert to the south. Elena hasn't say her Surname Endari, so it would be kind of funny when someone brings it up LOL ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2011)

*@Elena (/bazillion other people, scroll up for the list)*
Kara looks at the newcomers considering a moment and pulls Elena aside to speak with her.  "Looking at them I do not see anyone that holds themselves different than what they appear to be.  Most of them are _not_ warriors, though that doesn't mean they could not be spies of some sort.  The one that spoke seems honest enough to me, I could probably question them and find out more but that will not build trust with them."

"I would suggest that we keep an eye on them for now.  I can try to chat with them and see if anything comes from that, it will be slower but less likely to arouse suspicions."


*@Heather/Cissinei/Kurgan/Afastr*
Kurgan taps one of the dead trolls with his boots and snorts, "They say Clangeddin 'imself taught the first dwarves how to fight giants.  Been passed through the generations since then.  Trolls might not be purebred giants but same methods work well enough for dodging them."

He pauses looking at Afastr, "don't know that it'll be much use to you but I'm done with it."  He drops his pack to the ground and searches around.  After a moment he produces a scroll and tosses it to Afastr.  It's covered in crudely drawn pictures of dwarves smashing things with axes, if there's any deeper meaning to it it isn't apparent to Afastr at the moment.  Smiling encouragingly Kurgan adds, "great, ain't it?  Met an old dwarf in the wilderness some time ago, he gave me that."

((The scroll describes the techniques of the "Dwarven Axe Lord" prestige class, which sadly requires one to be a dwarf to take.  Perhaps with time Afastr could "translate" some of the techniques for use with a sword and by a human, or perhaps it will be worthless to him.))

Further into the cave the group comes across the troll's treasure store, a few wagons covered in various goods.  Many of the goods and the wagons themselves have decayed with time but they still find some salvageable items.  One of the wagons was apparently loaded down with bronze ingots which despite the ravages of time look like they are still ready to be forged anew.

They also find 8500gp in various coins and gems, a silver greataxe that shines with a soft white light once it's picked up, and a masterwork steel heavy shield that is suspiciously absent of any rust or signs of tarnish despite it's place with the other goods.


*@Elena / Dancer / Heather / Cissinei / Afastr*
Exp from fights: (yes, I'm level adjusting)
Elena: 900exp
Dancer: 2025exp
Heather: 1350exp
Cissinei: 600exp
Afastr: 1350exp

((Sorry again Nico, I'll try to come up with something from Kade at some point here soon))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2011)

*Dee*
With a vague shrug Dee glanced around. "What man would spy for a Dragon, an evil one at that. It wouldn't be the kind of creature you could trust not to turn on you and it wouldn't be the kind of thing that if it turned on you, you'd have a chance of besting it with sword or magic," she said.

She regarded the Cleric with a sideways glance and stepped further away from him keeping an eye on him closely. 

*Cissinei *
"I'm sure I don't have to spend much time reminding you all to be wary of the things here and be careful about laying a finger on them, they could be cursed and we're without much in the way of a healer..." she said. She seemed to be nonplussed by the way with which the Trolls had fallen, especially with her own role in the fight. She brushed her pale fingers up through her hair. 

"The gold might well be helpful with the funds we're going to need if we hope to fight this Dragon."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2011)

*Heather...*

"Right.  That was the main point in this.  We have to have something better for protection than a few pieces of wood strapped together."  Heather replies to Cissinei.  "Lets get this stuff back." she nods.  "I'll see about getting some people in here to help bring it out."  She will then go back to the wagons and bring back what would be helpful.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2011)

*@Heather/Kurgan/Afastr/Cissinei*
The group brings the wagons in closer and loads up the goods (taking care with the magical items that still need identified).  Heavily loaded the wagons move slower on the return and by the time they reach the village it's near nightfall.

The metal ingots are well received and the smiths get to work as best they can on making parts to reinforce the barricades, though they're more work to go around than there are hands to do it (but hopefully Glenn and Elena will return soon with a solution there).


*@Everyone else except Glenn*
The group travels until it is getting dark and they break for camp a good distance from the city.  Kara spends the travel time subtly socializing with the new recruits, when they stop she pulls Elena aside and lets her know she still sees nothing out of the ordinary with the group.

Upon checking on the captured guard they discover his condition is worsening, he's still stable but apparently he is fading, without at least medical care he is unlikely to survive his wounds on his own.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kale*

"Should I heal him?" Kale asked the others, pointing at the guard. "Or I could kill him and cast _Speak with Dead_. I only get a few questions though." He shrugged. "It's your call."


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

"Oh, I can imagine how great an ice breaker that'd be," Leif snorted before putting on an accent, "Do excuse me poor chap but since you were in poor health, I killed you. I hope it wouldn't terribly inconvenience you if I asked a few wee questions?"

Laying her hands on the soldier's chest, Leif whispered some words into the soldier's ear before casting Cure Light Wounds.

Cure Light Wounds 1d8+4 → [2,4] = 6

"There," she said with a confident smile, "That should keep him alive for a little while longer. Don't want to heal him too much, I s'pose."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2011)

The guard is healed enough that he recovers consciousness, those with the appropriate skill can tell that while he's still badly injured he'll live (meaning his HP are now positive).

Kara nodded her agreement, "always nice to give them a chance to speak while they are still alive, spirits tend to be flighty things."  She spoke to the others but something was definitely directed at the prisoner.  "Now I do not suppose you would volunteer what exactly you thought you were doing attacking my friend back there?"

The prisoner spits before snarling, "enforcing the law of course, that wench was trying to raise up a rebellion!"  It has a flash of anger to it, but it seems forced, almost rehearsed.

Kara clicks her tongue shaking her head, "you do not need my my talents to tell that for a lie.  Guards are not in the habit of attacking first or luring people into ambushes, not in this area at least."  She glances at the others hesitating a moment before continuing, "you cannot say I did not try.  The others might not be as polite in their methods."

Meanwhile Eihana watched the exchange quietly, apparently taking measure of the situation.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

Leif shrugged, "She's right, some of us aren't very nice people," she pointed her thumb at Eihana, "That one killed a dozen men and lopped their boss's _arm_ off just because he stole some of her jewellery. Imagine what she'd do if someone _lied_ to her."

Dramatically shaking her head, Leif smiled, "And she's the _gentle_ one."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2011)

*Dee*

Dee sighed and stepped forward drawing her thinblade from her scabbard, the length of it was sheathed in flames in an instant. "If you'd prefer not to tell the truth, I'd prefer not to carry dead weight," Dee said striding slightly closer to him. The flames licking at the air from her sword were reflected in her eyes and she kept the blade close, watching it. 

"I don't believe in prisoners, I had a bad experience with betrayal once. So I'd rather see to it that you stopped breathing here..." 

She spoke with every bit of the tone she had when she commanded ship and some of her more acquainted companions may remember her kicking the last captive they took out of a moving airship over the ocean...with his bindings still in place.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2011)

Lyn walked towards the man. "I would not have him along for long, you know that, right? I might explode his head" he crouched down looking at the wounds and then at Elena.

"I know. We can't also bring him directly to the town because if he escapes, he would have all the information about our defenses." she sighed and placed a hand on Astaldo's head. "But leaving him to die in our care, is not really an aceptable thing"

"Neither is a blast of thunder and sound to the head" Lyn snorted but Elena just kept stroking Astaldo's head silently. 

Knowledge Arcana "PEGASUS" 1d20+14 → [17,14] = (31)

"Why don't you ask him?" Lyn stood up and pointed at the pegasus.

"Ask him what?" She looked at Lyn not entirely getting his point. The sorcerer sighed and moved closer. 

"He understands you, you know that? They can understand us talking like this" he looked the pegasus in the eye. "They can also tell if you are good or a bad person. Say what... uhm... Asalto?"

"Astaldo" Elena correct him.

"Astaldo... would you get a good look to this man and tell us if he's worth saving?" Lyn asked him with all seriousness.

"How the is he supposed to say-?" Elena started to complain but Lyn raised a hand asking for silence.

"One stomp to the ground means NO" Lyn showed a finger in front of Astaldo, then he showed to finges "Maybe or unsure would be two stomps to the ground... and finally YES, three stomps to the ground. How about that?"

Elena looked expectantly at the pegasus and then at the man. She wasn't sure how intelligent was the creature, but surely Lyn knew what was he talking about.

Astaldo will Detect Good and then Detect Evil on the man.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2011)

*@Elena/Lyn/Leif/Dancer/Kale/Dee/Kara/Ver*
The prisoner pales somewhat while they discuss his future but steels his jaw, "you're going to kill me if I talk or not.  What exactly is my motivation to make your lives easier?"

Kara waves him quiet, "I am sure we can come to some sort of deal, we are not going to murder a man that is in our custody, not one that is being helpful at least."

Eihana finally breaks her silence, "why not?  The man's hands are stained red with blood, of this girl," she indicates Elena, "and doubtless many others.  He deserves death.  If we have no time to bring him before the magistrate then once you are finished interrogating him be done with it.  I can pronounce judgment if you wish."

The prisoner blanches again and remains silent, apparently waiting on the others.

*@Astaldo*
((The prisoner radiates a faint evil aura, whether this means he is "worth saving" or not is another question entirely.  I'll leave it up to you how he responds.))

((Also perhaps worth note, Kara radiates a strong evil aura.  None of the others involved in the interrogation radiate evil.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kale*

"I agree," Kale said. "Justice must be served. This man is guilty of attempted murder - I can't in good faith let him go unpunished." He turned to the man. "Punishment does not mean death however. If he confesses to his crimes and aids us as best he can, I'm sure we can work out something that satisfies everyone...including the law."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2011)

Astaldo blows some air and seems not very pleased with the man. He shakes his head and stomps the floor once for No (slightly, like not caring much for him). 

When he sees Kara, there's a sudden change of his behavior. His ears go up and forward with total alertness and his eyes wide. He neighs and flips his wings angrily rearing on his hind legs. He positions himself between Kara and Elena.

Elena raises her hands. "Ooah! Calm down, calm down!" she tries to control him. Astaldo tries to push her away and stomps the ground eagerly. 

"Huh?" Lyn keeps his distance trying to figure out why he suddenly... "oh shit" He casts detect magic and looks at Kara.

If he doesn't detect anything out of the ordinary he will relay the following message by making a motion with his shoulders.

Bluff -Hidden Message 1d20+20 → [11,20] = (31)
_"Your demon wings stuff"_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2011)

"So rot in jail or die here?"  The man snorts, "that's a hell of a choice, ain't it?"

Eihana clears her throat, "I've heard that the magistrate is a respectable man here, it's possible that he might show you mercy if you cooperate.  'Tis a better chance than you will find at my hand I assure you."

The man grumbles under his breath a moment then looks up, "I suppose that's something.  What you want to know, why we jumped the bitch?  Simple enough, we get paid a ton of money to make sure that anyone that spouts about making trouble disappears, permanently if you get my understanding."

-----------------------
((Just about everything Kara has/wears radiates magic, but there are no active spells on her if that's what you are looking for.))

Meanwhile Kara backs away from the Pegasus slowly, "what's gotten in to your mount Elena?  Animals normally like me well enough."  Catching a glimpse from Lyn she nods slightly acknowledging (if still probably confused).  "Maybe I should back off for a bit, we can figure out why he doesn't like me when we've addressed more pressing concerns?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kale*

"But why?" Kale asks. "All she wanted to do was get help to kill a dragon." He paused. "Is there anyone who benefits at all from this dragon living? I don't see how but...I don't have the full picture."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2011)

"Dunno, I get my money from the mage."  The guard shrugs slightly, "I assume the dragon's behind it at some point, never really worried about it though.  Really though, I'm saving far more lives than I ever ended, poor saps you managed to recruit are all going to die alongside you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2011)

*Dee*
"That's convenient," Dee said pacing along in front of the prisoner. "You don't know who you're really working for and there's a middle man, that's how it should be done. Thing is I don't plan on dying and you had better hope I don't die...because you're going to be in the battle with us and you're going to be utterly defenseless. Restrained and if we die you surely will too..." 

She shot a glance back at her former Master, the Cleric Aquinas and to the others around. "You speak to one who would sooner torture you to death right here...do not suspect me as being as kind as those around me. You're just in luck that they're present and I feel like being a proper lady today..."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2011)

Lyn snorted "Heh, you will be joining them soon if you don't talk or cooperate with us. But you know what? Don't do it, please." Lyn crouched again at his side "You will make me happier that way." he grinned. 

"This Mage, what can you tell us about him? His name? Where's is he from?" Elena asked now that Astaldo was more calmed. 

Astaldo will keep an eye on Kara.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2011)

The prisoner smirks and crosses his arms, "you really don't know anything, do you?  You should be begging me for help rather than making idle threats."  He shrugs, "but I don't have any loyalty to him so what does it hurt to tell you?  His name is Victor, or at least that's what he said to us.  Pays us to make sure when do-gooders come around asking about the dragon that they have accidents."

"Keeps things nice and straight-forward.  You hero-types are never very subtle, asking questions all over town, it was really just a matter of time before you did something obvious enough we could act."  He continues smirking at the party sounding quite full of himself.

"Of course, the real question isn't 'who do I work for' but rather 'who hired him?'  And the answer there is that I don't know.  But whoever it is has agents in all the towns and villages in the area.  If you want to boil it down to the essence, the dragon's smarter than you, he's better positioned and informed.  He probably knows where you are now.  You might as well give up and go home.  Killing me won't make one speck of difference."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2011)

Lyn snorted "He can't be THAT intelligent. Resourceful, yes of course, without a doubt, but Blacks aren't the brightest of them all. Of course, I guess for some stupid bloke like you he must be like a genius" Lyn's grin went wide, almost a little disturbing with his fangs showing clearly. 



> "He probably knows where you are now. You might as well give up and go home. Killing me won't make one speck of difference."



"So, I should kill you and go home because it won't make a speck of a difference? huh? I like the sound of that." Lyn rubbed his hands together getting excited but then sigh and shrugged "But sadly, I don't think it will come to that... not yet." he turned to Kale and Eihanna. 

"How many have you _stopped_? How long have you been doing this?" Elena asked plainly.


----------



## Darth (Jun 7, 2011)

From the shadows beyond the campfire a voice emerged. 

"This man isn't going to help us. We now have three options. Kill him. Let him go. Or use him as bait for the dragon. I don't think I need to tell you which option I'm personally inclined towards."

Dancer casts True Strike on his weapon.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 7, 2011)

((If Dancer's going for the kill he doesn't even need an attack roll, the prisoner's immobilized.  I'd roll initiative though others will probably want their say on if he dies or not.))

"How many, me personally?   You were the third, didn't count on you having help otherwise it would have went down cleaner."  He spits in Elena's general direction.  "Heard stories of maybe a dozen total, tough to say though a lot of them have a sort of fishing tale sound to them.  Once every-other-season's probably about accurate."

Eihana holds one of her daggers white-knuckled apparently resisting the urge to settle things directly.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2011)

"I'm done talking with him. If you wish to give him some sort of trial, feel free to do it" Elena tells Kale and Eihanna.

"Uhm, the bait idea wasn't so bad actually" Lyn says giving a shrug.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kale*

"I'm not going to use him as bait for a dragon," Kale said. "No matter how funny it may be." He shrugged. "I've seen him, by the power invested in me by the honorable St. Cuthbert and myself (mostly myself) I declare you guilty of attempted murder of which the penalty for is death, yadda yadda yadda." He nodded to Eihanna. "If you want a trial thingy get on with it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2011)

*Dee *
It seemed that Dee had enough, she whipped the holy-fire thinblade up and off to the side, stepped around behind the dishonored guardsman and jammed the the thin curving blade down right along side his neck and between the bones of his shoulder and chest. The fire sizzled as the sword slipped down inside of him and curved between the bones. 

(Using the coup de grace rules for this - this is probably the second time Dee's done this and the third time someone in the campaign has done it) 

1d8 + 4 + 1 + 3d6 (sneak attack) +2d6 (Holy) +1d6  (fire)→ [8,4,1,3,6,4,2,3,5] = (36)x2(crit) = *72*

"There we are," she said drawing the sword from the man's body. She was complete calm as she spoke. "Now then, I have an idea about what might be going on here and it has a little to do with this bit with who's paying the Mage or Wizard or whatever he might be," she pushed the guards body away. 

"Lyn," she turned to the Sorcerer. "Isn't it true that some Dragons take human forms and they're practiced at magic? Maybe the Dragon himself is luring people there to kill them pretending to be a mage?"

The Cleric Aquinas shook his head in disgust. "I see...is that how your Father, Lord Saint John would have his daughter behaving? Like some common, lowborn scoundrel?! You'd kill a man who's bound, even without giving him his due chance to fight." 

Dee smiled a crooked smile, but stayed out of spanking range. "It's my scoundrelesque habits that kept me chipper this long, I see no need in stopping a good thing," she said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2011)

((Nudging things along since I was really hoping to be to the fighting by now  ))

*@Camping group*
Eihana smiled amused at Kale, "that was the trial.  He is guilty by his own admission of crimes worthy of death.  Were we in town handing him over to the authorities would have sufficed.  Since we're outside of the town's jurisdiction taking action on our own is fine."

This business dealt with the group makes for camp and has a cold but otherwise quiet night.  In the morning they head on towards the village with the others.  While they travel a runner catches up to the group with a letter for Leif.  They arrive at the village shortly after noon.

*@Village group*
Glenn returns empty handed later in the evening, apparently unsuccessful in his recruiting efforts.  Eventually the village quiets down and the night passes uneventfully.  In the morning people set back to work and the other group (along with a few new faces) shows up shortly after noon.

*@Everyone*
It's currently just after noon on day 3 of 10.  Everyone's free to post introductions and discussions and whatnot but I need two things:

1) Actions for the time in the village.  This doesn't have to be heavy handed it can be as simple as "help train fighters" or "help carry lumber" if you have nothing special in mind.  It can even be "relax and ignore them"

2) What the plan is from the party for facing the dragon.  Personally I see three options (though you're by no means limited to these three!)
A) Stay at the village until the dragon attacks.  Help the villagers defend against the attack, and follow the dragon back to his lair hopefully to finish off a wounded dragon.

B) Leave for the dragon's lair before it attacks, allow the dragon to leave, then ambush it when it returns (hopefully wounded).

C) Use the village as a "backup plan" and attack the dragon's lair before it leaves.​Options "A" and "B" _will_ likely result in deaths of villagers but will likely result in a wounded dragon in his lair.

Of course all the options assume the dragon will attack sometime on "day 10" which may or may not be a fair assumption


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kale*

Kale will help train fighters, and maybe the medics too if they seem to need it and he can.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 8, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather will continue to help train the archers, hoping they can be fairly decent when the dragon comes.  She will also push to have good barriers/protection built for them.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2011)

Lyn waved his arm "No no, I mean, yes, some dragons can take human form by themselves just like this-" he snapped his fingers "...But Blacks don't have that innate ability. Sure, they could use a scroll to transform... but he would have to cast it already close to a town. The time you can be transformed is almost the same as my spell. Fifteen or twenty minutes tops. Otherwise you will suddenly have a huge lizard buying stuff in the market"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2011)

*Dee*
"Even then we're going to need to consult with the others, we're half a party here and we need everyone to be on the same page before we fight the Dragon," Dee said. "Though I'm not sure if finding this mage is a good way to spend the time between now and the actual fight..." 

Aquinas sighed heavily. "You would do best to get planning for anything that might come, it would seem that there are much more dire things being foretold than just a simple minded Dragon," he said. "Assuming we survive this we might have greater issues on our hands," the Cleric said regarding them all, there was a great deal of trouble in his tone and he seemed slightly worried. "Tell me, what became of Lady Cissiniei?" he asked. 

"She's around here, that's what I was saying, we need to find her and the others," Dee said, she was too scared to ask what the other trouble might be.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2011)

(( Lyn:  "Cissy turned into an ice cube"  ))

Edit: Oh shit, I dint see that post.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 9, 2011)

*Dee*
Seeming slightly annoyed, Dee answered. "She's not an ice cube, she's just blue...for some reason she hasn't quite explained or really mentioned yet...and _you're_ one to talk...why the Hell do you have fangs now?" Dee said as she tried to grab Lyn by the chin with one hand and force his mouth open with the other.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2011)

Lyn looks at the options and he votes for option A. Face it here in the open. Elena and Glenn have better maneuveribility in their mounts and he can cast fly for kurgan. Flying Dwarven killing machine? Yes please! 

Elena is now emotionally invested on the whole ordeal and she wishes to fight alongside the village. She also votes to stay here and chase it back to its lair.



Lyn will give a Dragon 101 class. 
-Do not acttack directly. 
-Ready ranged attacks and throw alchemist fire and shoot at him when he gets on bow reach. 
-Stay only on groups of 2 and spread around so his attacks don't get many people at a time.
-He will transform (with previous warning) into a young black dragon, so they can see where to hit. (wings!! EYES!!)
-The dragon might cast darkness to conceal himself and insect plague. He will instruct anyone to back away in this case and find a better position. The insects wont pursue them but just make sure to get out from the area quickly because they will bite and, Please, don't move in the direction of the dragon.
-Also try to stay above ground on roofs so the Plant Growth doesn't affect them.


Of the 48 alchemist fire they got from the other town, he will check with Heather for the people who have a the best aim and gives them 2 flask each. (We still have several other alchemist fire waiting from Malcolm.) "He's big, is like throwing eggs to a house. DON'T MISS. If it grabs you, take the fucker down with you and shove the flask on his mouth" 

For each party member he also gives 1 potion of cure moderate wounds (also from the loot they got from the other town), he gives 3 to Kale. "You gotta stay alive, man. Spiritual weapon and stuff... don't get close to him"

He also makes sure all the noncombatants know the escape routes and hiding places where the dragon wont reach them.

-----------------------------------


Elena would like to know with how many people they count.
She tells the party to keep their eyes open for any suspicious activity. 
EVERYDAY she patrols the town at dawn and sunset with Astaldo with *DETECT EVIL ACTIVATED* to see if anyone is trying to leak information outside the town and deal with them swiftly. 
During the rest of the day she keeps helping Kurgan with the siege weapons and defenses making sure is not sabotaged.
Assist on the training of men with Kale.


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2011)

Dancer will find a tavern, where he'll lounge in a shadowy corner for however long it takes. He has no interest in assisting or training townsfolk.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 9, 2011)

((Just a heads up, I'm going back to the land of limited Internet tomorrow through the weekend, given the scope of the dragon attack I doubt I will start it until I return.  So until then RP amongst yourselves  ))

My characters and major NPCs just for reference:
Kurgan spends his waking hours in the smithy working on whatever jobs he can help out with, everything he finishes is quickly spirited away by the townspeople.

Kara spends her time wandering around the village.  She's somewhat out of place in the small village and her skills are less useful here but she will focus on keeping morale up and keeping an eye out for anyone that doesn't seem to belong.

Malcolm works in his makeshift workshop with his horde of shrunken helpers.  He'll finish Elena's armor tomorrow and generally produces work at a rate that embarrasses Kurgan (granted Kurgan doesn't have a small army of assistants).

Eihana does what she can to help with the melee fighters in the village however it's readily apparent that the villagers are not suited to her style of combat.  Instead she focuses on a more spiritual role, spreading the words of Heironeous to the people and trying to raise courage of the people.

Isaac spends most of his time locked up in the tavern pouring over maps and plans.  He does vanish from time to time though no one seems to pay this any special attention.

The mayor continues to oversee the construction of the villages defenses, he still seems to think there's a shortage of labor but the village fortifications slowly are taking form.  How well they will hold up remains to be seen.

((Depending on how my day goes tomorrow I _may_ have time to give some minor things to work on while I'm gone.  Otherwise we'll probably fast forward to the attack Sunday/Monday.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2011)

((I can help watch the game while you're gone, I just won't change or say anything Dragon related - this will also help me to sow some seeds for the later adventure.)) 
*
Dee *
Thinking that she will be practically useless in a fight where she can't get close Dee will make one investment into a Repeating Crossbow, even the -4 penalty she will take will make her more effective and a faster fighter than she could have gotten with the swords and it won't get her killed at least. She makes sure to get a bow that would have made even Madeleine proud, dark wood and holy. 

(Madeleine is our old Scout who was probably the second strongest physical attacker after Kurgan, she was built that way by accident but she was a beast. She left to take care of her daughter thought.) 

After that she will assist Elena. 

*Cissinei*
While Lyn blabbered on about all manner of Dragons, his favorite thing, Cissinei sat by his side flipping through her spell book with Poe mewing at her side. She read over her spells casually. "Hm, *Lyn* you know I had a thought," she said suddenly after he had finished. Poe was rubbing herself at the side of Lyn's leg. "Did you ever see on Dee's ship where they had those huge siege arrows tied to ropes? When they fired into something they would open stick so you could walk across the rope. What if we fired something like that into the Dragon and pinned it in place? Six of them should do?" she said as she began to fiddle with her hair, she never made eye contact with Lyn and she was acting a little odd, though it was hard to tell what she meant her mannerisms. 

*Brother Augustine Aquinas*
Brother Aquinas would put in a little time helping Eihana and though he wasn't a fan of young people and their strange ways, he didn't have an issue with her and the things she spoke of the god they shared. He will be more about the spiritual side, talking of the glory of the light and triumph over evil.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2011)

*At The Tavern*


Darth said:


> Dancer will find a tavern, where he'll lounge in a shadowy corner for however long it takes. He has no interest in assisting or training townsfolk.



In the tavern where Dancer sat lounging there were very little people who seemed to stay. Most of them came, took their meals and left to go help the others. 

An aged barmaid with rust colored hair and rough skin stood wiping the counter down and she regarded him sullenly, "You don't like to help the others, eh? You passing through?" 

She sighed. "Well if you plan on going North you'd best make some friends sooner rather than later, there's been attacks on the road, folk vanishing and all manner of such, no one is much sure who's doing it."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2011)

"well, of course Cissy. If I had that weapon I would dance naked, but as far as I know, Kurgan is working on a siege weapon, a ballista. And I'm not even sure it works the same way as that one you mention. We could always try but we would need some serious chains. Dragons would break easily any ropes." Lyn nodded at Cissy but he didn't realize anything strange on her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2011)

soulnova said:


> "well, of course Cissy. If I had that weapon I would dance naked, but as far as I know, Kurgan is working on a siege weapon, a ballista. And I'm not even sure it works the same way as that one you mention. We could always try but we would need some serious chains. Dragons would break easily any ropes." Lyn nodded at Cissy but he didn't realize anything strange on her.



"We would need a chain, true, we'd need one about as big as the one's boats use to anchor," she said. "Even the ropes I'm talking about were bigger than my waist," she pointed down to just above her hips as if to acknowledge the size.

"Even if it wasn't held in place, it would have six huge arrows in its body..."


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2011)

Dancer glanced up at the barmaid.

"Helping people in the past almost got me killed more times than I would care to count. Let them prepare themselves as best as they can. When they need someone out there to kill a dragon, I'll be there.

As for the road. The only people disappearing are those that don't already know how to disappear. "

Dancer uses "Hide in plain Sight" 

[x]

17+12+5+5=39

Good luck finding him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Elena would like to know with how many people they count.


Counting the *dice clatter* 32 people Elena brought with her, there are about *dice clatter* 225 people in the village.  The children along with most of the women and the elderly (i.e. the noncombatants) have largely fled already, those that remain are committed to helping in the fight (either directly fighting or indirectly treating wounded, running supplies, etc).



soulnova said:


> EVERYDAY she patrols the town at dawn and sunset with Astaldo with *DETECT EVIL ACTIVATED* to see if anyone is trying to leak information outside the town and deal with them swiftly.


The villagers are a mix of good, neutral, and evil people (maybe 35%/45%/20% a little rich away from evil but then the evil ones probably fled already).  (Other than Kara) none of the ones that radiate evil radiate more than a "faint" evil aura.

Neither Isaac, the Mayor, Eihana nor any other named NPC radiates evil (in fact all radiate good, the first two faintly, Eihana overwhelmingly).  Presumably the pegasus isn't wandering around in the Tavern so he fails to notice Dancer.

Elena doesn't notice anyone seemingly leaking information.  But then there are so many people running around the village it would be easy for someone to slip away.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((I can help watch the game while you're gone, I just won't change or say anything Dragon related - this will also help me to sow some seeds for the later adventure.))


Thanks, I'll plan on getting to the attack Sunday/Monday-ish.  I've got Internet in my hotel room, but don't want to try something that complicated from here.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Did you ever see on Dee's ship where they had those huge siege arrows tied to ropes?"



((Not sure what Cissinei has in mind here, just my $.02 OOCly, a ballista could fire a bolt that trails a chain, but it's going to play hell with the accuracy (not to mention shorten the distance considerably).  Normal Chain is 2lbs / 10' and has a break DC of 26, though pulling out the bolt would probably be much easier than breaking the chain.))

((If you wanted to invest some money in it, there are types of arrowheads that once in are hard (or at least damaging) to pull out.  In theory one of these could be crafted for a ballista-sized bolt.  Mithral chain and an adamantine head would be better, but probably quite expensive.  Kurgan or Malcolm could probably consult on either idea.))

((Alternately one might be able to jury-rig some sort of Alchemical alternative using a sort of hyped up tanglefoot bag (likely catapult delivered).  It _likely_ would at best slow the dragon down but it might be worth a try.  Malcolm could consult here as well though this is probably iffier (an old black dragon's ref save is +14 by default.  A normal tanglefoot bag's save DC is 15, giving it more than a few points over that would be tricky to justify).))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2011)

Lyn will talk with Malcom to see if there's any chance to make the tanglefoot bag.

Elena will keep training and be on the look out for any sign of trouble. She will change into her new Mithril Fullplate +3 and the Boots of Speed as soon as possible.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2011)

*Malcolm*
Malcolm pauses his work and looks up at Elena (perhaps a first for both actions) listening to her idea.  "Goo up a dragon?  An interesting idea.  A normal tanglefoot bag wouldn't work, makes a mess but to something as large as a dragon it would only be an annoyance."

He clears a spot on a table to work, and produces several large books from his bag of holding consulting them as he speaks, "there are problems making them larger, the goo is inherently unstable, make it too large and it will simply harden up right away, no good for anyone.  I think I can get around that," he begins to ramble off on alchemical theory for a few minutes discussing the problem in depth and possible approaches to solving it.  Eventually he returns to more causally understood information, "that would result in a 'bag' that is some 32 pounds but would at least theoretically hold a dragon.  Hitting the dragon with it might be a challenge though."

He pauses and looks carefully at Elena, "but don't imagine for a moment that it will pluck the dragon from the sky, at most it will slow it down a bit.  At the end of the day the goo in a tanglefoot bag simply isn't strong enough to hold a creature with the strength of a dragon for long.  At the end of the day it's simply alchemy it isn't magic."

"Now I might be able to reinforce it somewhat with some proper magical accessories.  Sovereign Glue might work but that's beyond my ability to create.  If you can find some let me know I'll see what I can do with it."

A "large" Tanglefoot bag will cost 500gp and will produce a DC 17 save bag.  It can be thrown by a large (or larger) creature or propelled by a catapult (or similar device).  Either way it requires a touch attack similar to the typical tanglefoot bag in SRD.  Simply hitting with the bag will slow the dragon down, but it needs to fail the save in order for the bag to take it out of the air.

Sovereign Glue costs 2400gp per ounce, Malcolm can't make it (apparently it's caster level 20 ), it's not available in the village but the city should have some available if someone wants to run/fly/etc over there.  It will increase the DC by some amount (likely with decreasing return the more you purchase).


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2011)

Elena sighs a little discouraged. "Going into the city might not be a good idea right now with all these people wanting to stop us. I'm pretty sure they would recognize the 'chick in the armor' with a flying horse.."

Assuming her new armor is ready, she will donate her previous Mithral +1 Breastplate to pay for two of those large tanglefoot bags and the rest for whatever is needed; supplies, weapons or materials.

"Don't worry Malcom" Lyn pats him in the back. "I have my own way to take him out of the sky... Of course, I'll need a bait."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2011)

((Yeah, her stuff's ready and the bags will be ready by the attack))

*@Everyone*
The week passes quickly (perhaps too quickly depending on your point of view) and soon it is the evening of "day 9" the night before the tax is due.  The village mood is somber and most have settled in for an early night expecting a long day in the morning but the faces of those that are still up show a grim determination.  Most of them have seen "tax day" come countless times in the past, the though of an end to the vicious cycle drives them on.

Early in the evening Isaac calls the party in to to his "office" in the inn.  As usual maps and other documents are scattered about as he works.  He looks up as the party enters, "ah good, I needed to speak with you."

He shuffles about the papers a bit and pulls out a map of the village and surrounding area, it's covered with small notes and hand-written plans.  "I haven't been entirely forthcoming about the plans for defenses, I apologize but some things needed to be kept under wraps until the last moment, were the details to leak out it could have been catastrophic."

He traces a line with his finger along the map, "the dragon, along with whatever forces it musters, will likely come along this line.  The village is well fortified, thanks in no small part to your aid, against any trolls or other ground fodder.  But the simple truth is we have little that can harm a dragon."

He points to a spot some distance from the village, "what I've decided to do is concentrate what aggression we have here.  A handful of ballista are assembled and ready here.  My hope is they will surprise the dragon and do enough damage that it will retreat.  If he does he will likely do so along this route," he pauses to trace another line before continuing.  "If I had another army under my command, I would hide them here."  He indicates a small wooded area along the path.

"Unfortunately the 'soldiers' I have must be seen in the village so as to not tip my hand.  But a handful of heroes could make a stand there.  If you can cut off its retreat it will be vulnerable."  He stops and crosses his hands, looking at the parties reaction carefully.

((Short OOC description: I need to know who will be at the village, at the ballista group, or at the "ambush" site.  A safe bet would be to put everyone at the "ambush" but I'll leave it up to the party to decide.))

((Kurgan will go wherever the majority of the party is, granted he's useless against a flying dragon without outside assistance.  Eihana is the same.  Kara's just useless against a dragon but will probably stick with the party.  Malcolm will want to be with the ballista unless there's a strong argument for him to be somewhere else.  Isaac will stay at the village to coordinate the defense there.))


----------



## Velocity (Jun 13, 2011)

((How much money does everyone have? I had kinda hoped we could buy a Greater Slaying Arrow, but if you'd rather get some Sovereign Solvent then Leif can give what she has to the "fund" - I'm not sure how useful Tanglefoot Bags will be, though, since they apparently have no effect on Huge creatures))

"Have you outfitted the villagers?" Leif asked, "Even if they only have crossbows, they'll be useful in protecting the village from anything that might show up."

?fastr nodded, "Perhaps we should leave one or two of us at the ballistas and the village, to keep up morale and provide support in case something a little more impressive than they can handle is bringing up the rear. Some of us are better suited to fighting large numbers of human sized enemies and would only prove an obstacle in a fight against a dragon. Whoever stays here should take one of my Sending Stones, as that will allow us to remain in contact without wasting time and effort with spells."

"But one thing I'm not keen on," Leif waved her hand, interrupting ?fastr, "Is the use of tanglefoot bags. Dragons are huge. Like, really big. Would a tanglefoot bag even be an inconvenience to something that large?"

((as ?fastr says, perhaps it would be an idea to put Eihana with Malcolm and leave Kara in the village with Isaac - we can also put a PC character at each location as well, just in case the dragon is being trailed by something that can put up a decent fight. We can always have them attack the dragon from the rear later on if it's safe to))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2011)

Elena nods at Isaac gladly surprised at the turn of events. "This is wonderful Isaac, well thought. I think I'll be in the ambush group then"

"Yeah, me too. I'll stay there assisting with the fireworks." Lyn makes a motion of exploding something.

(( I need to know how many people are going to be on the ambush site so I can plan who is going to get what spells. Lyn has Fly so he could put Kurgan up in the air at the expense of one Protection from Energy Spell. CTK, if you could put Cissy's spell list that would help us even better. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2011)

((@Winny: These are "special" tanglefoot bags that will work on huge creatures, though with the save where it is now it would be unlikely to work on the dragon beyond slowing it down (which I'll grant is useful in and of itself).))

For reference:

Kurgan has about 2500gp though his preference would be to fight straight-up rather than sneaky magic or alchemical tricks (plus he's saving his money for more expensive purchases).

He can cast: (Typically has prepared as a level 1 cleric, if you would prefer something different let me know, CL 1 for all spells)
- Create Water
- Light
- Resistence
- Enlarge Person (Strength Domain spell)
- Divine Favor
- Bless

His only real angle of attack is his axe (obviously useless against a flying opponent if he's not flying as well).


Kara has about 1400gp.

She can't cast spells but has wands:
Magic Missile (CL:1)
Magic Missile (CL:3)
Charm Person (DC11)
Summon Monster I (1 round duration )
Cure Light Wounds
Cat's Grace (14 charges left)
Owl's Wisdom (21 charges left)

She'll be useless attacking, but might be useful as a spotter or morale booster for the ballista or the village (her spot is +22).  ((She'd vote to stay with the party, I'd say she'd be more useful in the village))


Eihana has essentially no money.

She can cast:
Spontanious Duskblade spells (CL 1):
	0th Level (3/day)
	- Acid Splash 
	- Ray of Frost
	- Disrupt Undead (Deal 1d6 damage to target undead)
	- Touch of Fatigue
	- Light
	- Resistance
	1st Level (3/day)
	- Blade of Blood
	- Resist Energy (Gain resist energy 10 of the chosen type)
	- Swift Expeditius retreat (swift casting, +30' move for one round)

Prepared Paladin spells (CL 2):
	Level 1:
	- Protection from Evil
	+ Protection from Chaos

Prepared 'Hand of the Diety' spells (CL:3)
	Level 0:
	- Guidance
	- Mending
	Level 1:
	- Bane
	+ Shield of Faith
	+ True Strike
	+ Sanctuary
	Level 2:
	+ Blur
	+ Align Weapon

She'll prefer to go at the dragon as she's far more useful against one opponent than many opponents.  Her only real attack option is melee and she'll need help to attack a flying opponent.

She does less damage per hit than Kurgan, but she won't miss (not often at least).


I don't have Isaac's sheet in front of me, but he's a bard and will stay at the village to help organize the villager's battle.

/Edit:
Also all my characters will level if you can convince the DM to give out 1000exp for some reason before the battle


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> /Edit:
> Also all my characters will level if you can convince the DM to give out 1000exp for some reason before the battle



((Wonderful DM work? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2011)

((Going to assume everyone is going to the "ambush point" since there hasn't been much discussion otherwise.))

*@Everyone*
The night passes quickly and the party is roused early while it is yet before dawn.  In the cover of darkness the small group heads out to the "ambush spot" that Isaac had pointed out to them before.  The day promises to be cold and gloomy but not abnormally so.  The "ambush" point is about an half an hour's travel from the village but gives a good view of the village.

Slowly the day dawns and the morning begins in true.  The party doesn't have long to wait before action begins.  To the South, roughly along the route predicted by Isaac, a horde of trolls appears on the horizon.  Roughly 50 strong the foul creatures walk in a disorganized throng though a few are armed and seem to be taking the role of leaders of the group.

Eihana tenses, apparently wanting to charge but instead mutters quietly, "wait for the real target and have faith in the villagers and in Heironeous."

Minutes tick by painfully slow as the trolls advance.  Finally as they approach the village a cloud of arrows fly from behind the walls and pepper the trolls.  They break into a berserk charge and the battle begins in earnest.

From where the party is at it is difficult to make out details but it appears that the defenses of the village are sufficient to funnel the trolls into a small group and, at least for now, the village is holding their own.  The fighting continues for a few moments just long enough for the party to begin to wonder if the dragon is going to make an appearance at all when all hell breaks loose.

The dragon, a huge creature covered with black scales that seem slightly faded purple with age, dives out of the cloud cover towards the fighting at the choke point.  He lets out a roar that can be heard even where the party waits and watches and a _distortion_ explodes across the entrance of the village, shattering defenses and tossing people and trolls around (DC 18 spellcraft to identify this as a sonic substituted fireball spell).

At the sight of the dragon many of the villagers scatter in fear and the trolls push their way into the village.  The dragon pulls up from his dive and turns about to make another pass when four spears fly from the hidden ballista slamming into the side of the dragon, the bolts curve slightly in the air showing tell-tale signs of magical guidance (Malcolm's contribution, you can thank him later).

With a roar the dragon turns again and speeds away from the village, right in the direction of the party.  It's bleeding pretty seriously from the ballista bolts ([84 damage]) and is pretty mad.  It will be directly overhead of the party in *10 rounds*.

Actions, if any, to prepare during those rounds and combat actions please.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2011)

Just let you know, the moment Lyn sees the trolls he starts casting all the buff. He's not going to wait to see the dragon do to the following:


Lyn casts Enlarge Person for melee: Elena, Kurgan, Eihanna, Dee/Afastr/Dancer (12 minutes) with *large weapons + large armor!!* to use with Large War Troll form.

Lyn casts Protection from energy for up to 7 people: Elena, Lyn, Kurgan, Eihanna, Dee/Afastr/Dancer/Kale/Cissy (three first people to post get it) 12 minutes / 120 damage


Lyn casts Protection from Evil for 8 people: Elena, Lyn, Kurgan, Eihanna, Dee/Kale/Cissy/Ver/Afastr/Leif/ (first post first served) 12 minutes


*PLEASE NOTE! I TALKED WITH SERP YESTERDAY ON PROFILE AND MESSENGER AND AGREED TO MAKE VER CAST POLYMORPH ON EVERYONE IN MELEE.* (check here --->) during the fight and ask EM to roll for her. 
*-Ver -* Polymorph into War Trolls 5 melee fighters who want to take on the dragon. Elena, Kurgan, Eihanna, Dee/Afastr? (9 minutes)

Lyn casts the last charge of the wand of Bullstrenght on Elena. "Good wand, you have served me well" 

Lyn casts Bears Endurance for ALL.

That's about 3 minutes of casting non stop. 
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


Lyn has +18 spellcraft, automatically says "FUCK ME SIDEWAYS WITH A HAMMER"  " CISSY, KALE, READY A DISPEL MAGIC AND SPREAD OUT!"




> The dragon pulls up from his dive and turns about to make another pass when four spears fly from the hidden ballista slamming into the side of the dragon, the bolts curve slightly in the air showing tell-tale signs of magical guidance (Malcolm's contribution, you can thank him later).



"YES!" Elena raises her hand excited. 

"YEAAAAH!" Lyn dances "THATS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT!" :WOW


Within the last 4 rounds Lyn summons the 2 Djinn and hands them the Large Tanglefoot bags. "Go get him boys!!" he says indicating the dragon. They will *ready their actions to turn into Whirlwinds in the last round and stay in his way to throw the bags.* The combined cubic space of the two whirlwinds SHOULD be enough to trap/slow him with either the bags or the whirlwinds. 


Elena activates her Crest of Bravery +8 morale bonus on will saves vs Fear to allies. With Lyn's Protection from Evil that should be  +10 bonus to will saves

"Ready those Flying Summons!" Lyn turns to Leif, Cissy, Ver, and any other caster with Summon Monster.

"Remember, stay in the air and spread out. Hold... ready...READY.... -NOW!" -LAST ROUND- 

(( Let me check all the stats for the war troll with all those buffs + large Nusintia before posting the rest ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2011)

Prep actions:

Kara:
Kara can 'Cat's Grace' 10 people.  Elena, Eihana, Kurgan, Dee, Dancer, Glenn, Afastr, Heather, Leif, Kale?  Doesn't really help Kurgan much, probably not Glenn either, any substitutions?  Wand only lasts 5 minutes so she'll probably hold of casting until the dragon makes its appearance.

------------------------------------------
Eihana:
Eihana can do 2 resist energy (resist acid: 10, lasts 10 minutes), Elena and Afastr?  

She can also do protection from evil and protection from chaos on people (they don't really stack well so two different people), I guess fill out whichever two don't get picked on Lyn's list (her's only lasts 2 minutes though, granted that's 20 rounds of combat).

She'll cast shield of faith, blur, and true strike on herself (timing the true strike for the last round before the dragon arrives.  The shield and blur last 3 minutes each, the true strike but a single attack.

She'll also haste herself (innate ability I won't explain right now) timing it for the round before the 'true strike' (11 round duration, 1 expired before the dragon arrives).


----------------------------------
Kurgan:
Casts 'divine favor' on round "9" of prep (duration 1 minute) and 'bless' on round "10" of prep (duration 1 minute).

Bless gives a +1 morale bonus to attack rolls (and a +1 save bonus that won't stack with Elena's actions above).


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2011)

When Round 0 Arrives, and the tanglefoot bags are thrown, Elena and Lyn will spring into action. 

ELENA

164 HP (with bear's endurance)
Initiative +7
*AC 44 *    10 - 1 size + 11 Full Plate + 3 Heavy Steel Animated Shield + 14 Natural Armor + 1 Dodge + 3 Dex + 2 Protection against Evil    (( HOLY MOTHER OF- ))

Bullstrength+Bear's Endurance
Str 35(+12), Dex 16, Con 33 (+11), Int 16 (+3), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 12 (+2)

FORT +22
REF +7
WILL +18 (Aura of Confidence)


BAB +12
Grapple +24

Attack Melee +24
Ranged +15


Special Attack: Dazing blow


Nusintia attack: +27/+22/+17/+27(extra attack) = 12 BAB + 12 Str + 1 Weapon focus + 1 magic + 1 haste

2d6+21+2d6(holy)+2d6(Avenging Strike)+2d6(fire weapon crystal) Crit(17-20)

(I'll post both possibilities: Single attack and the rest of the Full attack below that)


Elena has 2 charges of Avenging Strikes (4d2 vs enemy who has wounded an ally -village-), she will use them on the first two rounds.



INITIATIVE 1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26)



*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
Atcivates Brute Guantlets +4 damage
Single Attack
1d20+27 → [9,27] = (36).
2d6+2d6+25 → [2,1,1,6,21] = (35)
Avenging Strike 4d6 → [4,2,6,2] = (14)
Fire 2d6 → [2,3] = (5)
Total damage: 47


+ Full attack
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [14,27] = (41) (Haste Extra attack)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [14,22] = (36)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [12,17] = (29)


2d6+2d6+21 → [1,4,5,2,21] = (33)
2d6+2d6+21 → [5,5,1,1,21] = (33)
2d6+2d6+21 → [5,2,5,1,21] = (34)



Round 2
Single Attack
1d20+27 → [19,27] = (46) -Crit-
2d6+2d6+18 → [3,3,1,5,21] = (33)
Avenging Strike 4d6 → [4,1,5,3] = (13)
Fire 2d6 → [2,3] = (5)
Total damage: 48


+ Full attack
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [14,27] = (41) (Haste Extra attack)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [6,22] = (28)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [16,17] = (33)

2d6+2d6+21 → [5,5,6,5,21] = (42)
2d6+2d6+21 → [6,5,1,2,21] = (35)
2d6+2d6+21 → [3,2,6,3,21] = (35)




Round 3
Single Attack
1d20+27 → [20,27] = (47) -Crit-
2d6+2d6+18 → [4,4,1,5,21] = (35) 
Fire 2d6 → [4,3] = (7)


+ Full attack
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [20,27] = (47) (Haste Extra attack) -Crit-
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [2,22] = (24)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30)

2d6+2d6+21 → [4,3,1,4,21] = (33)
2d6+2d6+21 → [1,3,2,2,21] = (29)
2d6+2d6+21 → [2,3,6,6,21] = (38)




Round 4
Single Attack
1d20+27 → [4,27] = (31)
2d6+2d6+18 → [3,6,4,5,21] = (39)
Fire 2d6 → [4,3] = (7)


+ Full attack
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [2,27] = (29) (Haste Extra attack)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [4,22] = (26)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [10,17] = (27)

2d6+2d6+21 → [1,3,2,5,21] = (32)
2d6+2d6+21 → [1,1,5,2,21] = (30)
2d6+2d6+21 → [4,2,6,2,21] = (35)




Round 5
Single Attack
1d20+27 → [13,27] = (40)
2d6+2d6+18 → [5,1,6,4,18] = (34)
Fire 2d6 → [6,2] = (8)


+ Full attack
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [8,27] = (35) (Haste Extra attack)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [3,22] = (25)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17 → [20,17] = (37) -Crit-

2d6+2d6+21 → [4,1,3,6,21] = (35)
2d6+2d6+21 → [1,2,6,6,21] = (36)
2d6+2d6+21 → [6,5,5,2,21] = (39)



Crit Confirm
1d20+27 → [10,27] = (37)
1d20+27 → [14,27] = (41)
1d20+27 → [8,27] = (35)
1d20+17 → [17,17] = (34)


2d6+2d6+21 → [4,3,1,1,18] = (27)
2d6+2d6+21 → [5,5,5,2,18] = (35)
2d6+2d6+21 → [1,1,4,4,18] = (28)
2d6+2d6+21 → [1,3,5,5,18] = (32)




If Elena has the chance, she will try to cut his wings, grapple/"ride" the dragon to keep him in the ground so Lyn can cast Cloudkill. She would certainly appreciate if Kurgan can help out too. 


::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Lyn

HP 109 (+Bear's Endurance)
AC 20 (he's stays away from the dragon AT ALL COSTS)
Fortitude save:	+15	= 2+4 [base] +5 [constitution] +2 [rat] +2cloak
Reflex save:	+8	= 2+1 [base] +3 [dexterity] +2cloak
Will save:	+23	= 5+4 [base] +2 [wisdom] +2cloak + 10 Aura of courage (( Like a boss  ))

Initiative 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)


If the djinnis can't affect the dragon with their whirlwinds, they will attack him normally until they are killed or dispelled. 

*Lyn will stay on the move flying at all times and casting scorching ray*. 

If the dragon tries to get him and Lyn can't get out of the way, he will teleport BEHIND THE DRAGON. He can do this 3 times.

If the dragon has some kind of protection against fire, Lyn will change to Magic Missiles (3 left) and wait for Cissy or Kale/Sebastian *crosses fingers* to dispel the dragon's buffs.

If the dragon is taken to the ground, Lyn will cast Cloudkill ONLY if no one else is on the ground or if Elena is the one holding him down and screaming "DOOO IIIIIT!" 


If the dragon tries to flee, Lyn will cast a *WALL OF FORCE* IN HIS WAY.  "_Problem?_" 


Lyn will heal himself at 30hp with the healing belt.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1
SORCHING FREAKING RAY! 
Touch attacks
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)


4d6+1d6 → [1,5,3,6,1] = (16)
4d6+1d6 → [4,2,1,5,1] = (13)
4d6+1d6 → [3,5,4,4,2] = (18)


Round 2
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)

4d6+1d6 → [4,1,4,3,5] = (17)
4d6+1d6 → [4,1,5,3,1] = (14)
4d6+1d6 → [4,2,4,3,5] = (18)



Round 3

1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)

4d6+1d6 → [5,1,1,3,4] = (14)
4d6+1d6 → [4,3,4,4,1] = (16)
4d6+1d6 → [4,1,3,4,3] = (15)


Round 4
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14)


4d6+1d6 → [3,3,2,6,6] = (20)
4d6+1d6 → [5,1,1,6,2] = (15)
4d6+1d6 → [6,6,6,3,1] = (22)



Round 5
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)
1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)


4d6+1d6 → [3,6,4,3,5] = (21)
4d6+1d6 → [5,6,2,3,5] = (21)
4d6+1d6 → [4,4,6,6,6] = (26)



Scorching Rays left - (2)



If needed:


Magic Missiles 
5d5+5 → [4,2,2,1,2,5] = (16)
5d5+5 → [5,5,3,1,2,5] = (21)
5d5+5 → [5,1,4,4,2,5] = (21)


Cloudkill Con Damage
1d4 → [2] = (2)
1d4 → [1] = (1)
1d4 → [4] = (4)
1d4 → [2] = (2)
1d4 → [1] = (1)
1d4 → [1] = (1)
1d4 → [3] = (3)
1d4 → [2] = (2)
1d4 → [3] = (3)
1d4 → [4] = (4)
1d4 → [3] = (3)
1d4 → [4] = (4)
1d4 → [4] = (4)
1d4 → [4] = (4)
1d4 → [1] = (1)
1d4 → [1] = (1)
1d4 → [3] = (3)
1d4 → [4] = (4)
1d4 → [2] = (2)
1d4 → [4] = (4)




If Cissy seems in trouble, he will teleport her at his side with the rings they have.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2011)

Prep:

Heather will stay with the ballistics helping with aim.  She will also Summon a Dire Bat to keep around them, using more for distraction/annoyance should the dragon attempt to attack the ballistics.  

((Not sure what else to do/say))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2011)

*I would give Kurgan and Miss Kara their 1000 EXP as a loan and just deduct it from the Dragon EXP... lol you can have it. 

*In the week before the actual attack Dee finds something peculiar under her pillow; a rough looking old compass with none of the cardinal directions marked on the spinning mechanism. 

Though she couldn't make heads or tails of the thing at first. She sighed, "Where did you come from?" she asked looking the small object over. It fit perfectly in her palm and was warm against her hand. She watched at the arm of the compass whirled about wildly. 

There was something stuck to the lid of the compass, a note. She plucked it free and unfurled the parchment to read over it, recognizing the hand at once. 

_They said you'd be needing this, old friend_. 

It was Madeleine's writing, though as to whom the compass had been sent by, the _they_, she could not be sure. She looked over the object once more. 

"A luck charm perhaps? It doesn't even work..." she said before slipping the compass down the front of her dress.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2011)

Leif has three uses of Resist Energy. Whoever she should aim it at, she will. She'll also cast Longstrider on herself, since she'll need all the mobility she can get. After she's done that, she'll pull out her Fochlucan Bandore and use Bardic Music to Inspire Courage (+1 to fear, attack rolls and damage rolls isn't much I know, but it should help).

At the same time, ?fastr will be preparing himself. There isn't much he can actually do, but he will make a Knowledge (Arcana) check. It'll be 36 DC to find out knowledge about the Dragon.

Knowledge (Arcana) 1d20+10 → [17,10] = 27

While ?fastr gains no information on the dragon, he gains +3 on attack and damage rolls against it for the rest of the battle. He'll cast Blade of Blood as late as possible, as well, sacrificing 5HP to add 3d6 damage to his next attack.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2011)

Kuno/Winny/CTK Can you do attack rolls too please?

I may do this one round at a time if things change but if all is well I might as well do them all at once.


----------



## Serp (Jun 16, 2011)

Prep:
Ver will cast greater invisibility on herself. And with that hang around at close and far distances to attack the Dragon while Lyn attacks.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2011)

(( thanks Serp! EM, Ver will be attacking with Lightning Bolts if I remember correctly. Would you want me to roll the SR and damage for her? ))


----------



## Serp (Jun 16, 2011)

((No problem, and if you would that would be a great help, and maybe if you break it down as to what your doing when you write up the rolls, I can learn it better.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2011)

((  Just going to post for Kale as Nico asked for someone to control him cus he can't post for this week. I'll add Ver's below. ))


Round -3 Protection from Energy
Round -2 Summon Monster 1 (Celestial giant fire beetle)
Round  -1 Kale casts Spiritual Weapon 
*Round 0* Kale moves the spiritual weapon and Celestial fire beetle to engage the dragon)

Init 1d20+2 → [16,2] = (18)

Round 1-5
Kale will ready his actions to cast Dispel Magic if the dragon seems to be having any kind of buffs/protection or he casts other spells like the fireball.

Caster Checks:
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)
1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14)
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)


If someone needs healing assistance he will fly to their side and heal with Cure Serious Wounds.

3d8+9 → [8,5,8,9] = (30)
3d8+9 → [6,6,3,9] = (24)
3d8+9 → [4,7,6,9] = (26)
3d8+9 → [4,8,5,9] = (26)
3d8+9 → [4,2,4,9] = (19)
3d8+9 → [5,2,6,9] = (22)
3d8+9 → [5,7,1,9] = (22)

Spiritual Weapon atk+dmg (( Not even close  ))
1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)

1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8+3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d8+3 → [2,3] = (5)


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::



Ver
Initiative 1d20+6 → [4,6] = (10)


Vermistra will cast Lightning bolts and keep herself on the move at the max range of her spell. (120 ft) Please note she has greater invisibility and that grants Total Concealment 50%.

*Round 1*
Lightning Bolt (DC 17<--- this means, how hard to resist/avoid is your spell)
Damage (you do 1d6 per level =  9d6)
9d6 → [4,3,6,3,2,2,4,5,5] = (34)

Spell Resistance Check (the dragon has "innate magical shield", this roll is to see if you by pass it):
1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)


*Round 2*
Lightning Bolt (DC 17)
Damage
9d6 → [6,2,2,5,2,1,6,1,1] = (26)

Spell Resistance Check:
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)


*Round 3*
Lightning Bolt (DC 17)
Damage
9d6 → [5,5,1,2,4,4,1,6,1] = (29)

Spell Resistance Check:
1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)


*Round 4*
Lightning Bolt (DC 17)
Damage
9d6 → [6,5,5,1,5,1,1,2,5] = (31)

Spell Resistance Check:
1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14)


*Round 5*
Lightning Bolt (DC 17)
Damage
9d6 → [3,4,3,6,4,2,6,5,5] = (38)

Spell Resistance Check:
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)


----------



## Darth (Jun 16, 2011)

Dancer will cast true strike on both of his blades.

Dunno what else he needs to do for now. He can fly right? So roll attack rolls I guess?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2011)

(( Yep, You need to post Initiative and five rounds of attacks ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2011)

After all of the buffs Dee goes in with the others, the combined power of Bull Strength, Enlarge Person, Cat?s Grace and Bear?s Endurance surging through her. She will help Elena in the attempt to hold the Dragon down and if she can, she?ll take advantage of the creature being flanked and get those sneak attacks in. (She gets 6d6 sneak for daring outlaw)

*Dee*
HP: 152
AC: 26 FF: 17 T: 19
Init: +9 (*1d20+9 → **[19,9] = (28)*) 


Fort: 11
Ref: 14
Will: 3

Round One: Dee opens the fight with the full force of her attack, choosing to tear into the Dragon with the other Melee fighters. She uses her Holy Fire sword for this one and forgoes her double weapon style. 

*Attacks:*
1d20+20 → [20,20] = (40) crit
1d20+15 → [13,15] = (28)
1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29) crit

*Damage:*
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [5,1,8,1,6,5,5] = (31)
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [5,1,8,1,6,3,2] = (26)
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [3,2,8,1,4,6,6] = (30)

*Sneak Attack Add On:*
6d6 → [6,6,6,4,4,3] = (29)
6d6 → [5,1,6,5,2,5] = (24)
6d6 → [2,3,2,5,6,5] = (23)

*Round Two*

*Attacks: *
1d20+20 → [15,20] = (35)
1d20+15 → [13,15] = (28)
1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)

*Damage:*
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [1,5,8,1,2,4,3] = (24)
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [4,2,8,1,5,2,4] = (26)
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [5,1,8,1,6,2,1] = (24)

*Sneak Attack Add On:*
6d6 → [6,2,6,3,1,6] = (24)
6d6 → [3,5,6,4,2,6] = (26)
6d6 → [4,4,3,5,6,5] = (27)

*Round Three*

*Attacks:*
1d20+20 → [18,20] = (38) crit
1d20+15 → [8,15] = (23)
1d20+10 → [16,10] = (26)

*Damage:*
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [1,1,8,1,4,6,4] = (25)
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [6,5,8,1,5,2,5] = (32)
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [2,3,8,1,3,2,6] = (25)

*Sneak Attack Add On:*
6d6 → [5,2,5,2,4,1] = (19)
6d6 → [6,5,3,4,3,1] = (22)
6d6 → [4,2,2,1,1,5] = (15)

*Round Four*

*Attacks:*
1d20+20 → [4,20] = (24)
1d20+15 → [13,15] = (28)
1d20+10 → [20,10] = (30) (crit)

*Damage:*
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [3,3,8,1,6,6,4] = (31)
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [3,1,8,1,5,1,5] = (24)
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [1,2,8,1,1,6,1] = (20)

*Sneak Attack Damage:*
6d6 → [1,2,6,4,1,5] = (19)
6d6 → [3,3,5,5,2,2] = (20)
6d6 → [2,3,2,4,3,5] = (19)
*
Round Five*

*Attacks: *
1d20+20 → [18,20] = (38) crit
1d20+15 → [8,15] = (23)
1d20+10 → [4,10] = (14)

*Damage: *
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [5,1,8,1,1,2,4] = (22)
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [1,4,8,1,1,2,5] = (22)
2d6+8+1+2d6+1d6 → [2,1,8,1,3,6,2] = (23)

*Sneak Attack Add On:*
6d6 → [2,1,3,2,4,3] = (15)
6d6 → [6,4,6,5,5,4] = (30)
6d6 → [4,4,3,4,6,4] = (25)

If Dee gets too low on health she will use her healing belt to try and bring back some of her HP and exhaust all of the charges in that.

(posting for Cissy too)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2011)

Cissinei begins by buffing Kurgan with the Rage spell granting him +2 to STR and CON. This she does before the battle and it should last the duration of the battle. At the start of the fight she’s about as far back as she can get and she. Before the fight she will also cast Fox’s Cunning on herself. She will also put up a solid Ice Wall six feet high, two feet thick and five feet long, she will use this as cover to cast from behind and move around as the Dragon moves.

*Cissinei *
FORT: 7
REF: 9
WILL: 16

Init: 9 
*1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)* 


HP: 71 (+ any buffs)
AC: 25

*Round One: *In the actual fight her opening move will be a bolt from the Lightning bolt spell aimed at the Dragon:

*Spell Resistance Check:* 1d20+12 → [13,12] = (25) 

*Damage: *10d6 → [6,5,6,4,4,3,6,5,5,6] = (50)

*Additional Damage for Hellcat Gauntlets:* 1d6 → [3] = (3)

*Round Two: *Cissinei will cast Orb of Cold, this spell requires no spell resistance and uses a ranged touch attack. On top of that, if a FORT save is not made on the part of the Dragon it will be blinded for one round: 

*Ranged Touch Attack: *1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22) 

*Damage: *12d6 → [4,2,6,2,6,1,5,4,1,3,2,2] = (38) 

*Round Three:* Cissinei casts her Ice Storm Spell

*Spell Resistance Check:* 1d20+12 → [18,12] = (30)

*Damage: *3d6+2d6 → [6,1,3,4,3] = (17)

(this is taking a lot of time and its almost five, so I will leave Cissinei like this in case we don’t go past three rounds)


----------



## Velocity (Jun 17, 2011)

Health, AC and Saves aren't affected by anything... I don't know how they would be affected, so I've left them be. I think I've done the rest right, though.


*Spoiler*: _Leif's rolls ._ 



Initiative 1d20+8 → [14,8] = 22

Health: 52
AC: 18
Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +11, Will +10

If an ally is hurt, Leif will instead cast healing magics or use the Cure Moderate Wounds potions that she has.

Round 1: _Leif activates the effect of the Song of Bows_
1d20+21 → [3,21] = 24
1d6+9 → [2,9] = 11

Round 2: _Leif activates the effect of the Song of Bows_
1d20+21 → [19,21] = 40
1d6+9 → [6,9] = 15

Round 3: _Leif activates the effect of the Song of Bows_
1d20+21 → [5,21] = 26
 1d6+9 → [2,9] = 11

Round 4: _Leif activates the effect of the Song of Bows_
1d20+21 → [19,21] = 40
 1d6+9 → [1,9] = 10

Round 5: _Leif activates the effect of the Song of Bows_
1d20+21 → [8,21] = 29
 1d6+9 → [2,9] = 11





*Spoiler*: _?fastr's rolls ._ 



Initiative 1d20+3 → [6,3] = 9

Health: 96
AC: 22
Saves: Fort +8, Reflex +8, Will +8

*Round 1:* _?fastr will use up his Quick Cast for the day with Seeking Ray. After that, he'll fire off a Scorching Ray.
_1d20+26 +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [17,29] = 46
4d6 +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [3,5,2,1,3] = 14

*Round 2:* _?fastr will fire off another Scorching Ray._
1d20+26 +4 [Scorching Ray] +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [11,33] = 44
1d20+26 +4 [Scorching Ray] +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [13,33] = 46
4d6 +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [6,1,4,4,3] = 18
4d6 +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [1,1,6,2,3] = 13

*Round 3:* _?fastr will fire off another Scorching Ray._
1d20+26 +4 [Scorching Ray] +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [12,33] = 45
1d20+26 +4 [Scorching Ray] +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [8,33] = 41
4d6 +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [3,4,2,2,3] = 14
4d6 +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [4,4,4,6,3] = 21

*Round 4:* _?fastr will fire off another Scorching Ray._
1d20+26 +4 [Scorching Ray] +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [16,33] = 49
1d20+26 +4 [Scorching Ray] +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [6,33] = 39
4d6 +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [1,6,1,3,3] = 14
4d6 +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [3,4,3,6,3] = 19

*Round 5:* _?fastr will fire off another Scorching Ray._
1d20+26 +4 [Scorching Ray] +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [7,33] = 40
1d20+26 +4 [Scorching Ray] +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [8,33] = 41
4d6 +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [3,1,1,5,3] = 13
4d6 +3 [Knowledge Devotion] → [4,4,4,1,3] = 16


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2011)

*Heather...*

The Drow will wait helping aim the ballistics.  If the Dragon should turn toward them she will send out the Dire Bat then take aim and start shooting arrows.


HP: 84
AC: 22

Saves
Fort: +8
Ref: +12
Will: +6

Init:
1d20+6
4+6 = 10


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Heather will use one of her  Alchemical 'Plate Thinner' Arrows.
Attack:
1d20+18
11+18 = 29
Damage:
N/A
Elec Damage:
N/A

Rapid Shot:
Aiming for the same spot.
Round 1:
Attack:
1d20+16
3+16 = 19
Damage:
1d8+5
3+5 = 8
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+16
15+16 = 31
Damage:
1d8+5
6+5 = 11
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

Rapid Shot:
Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+16
20+16 = 36
Damage:
1d8+5
8+5 = 13
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

Round 3:
Attack:
1d20+16
17+16 = 33
Damage:
1d8+5
8+5 = 13
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

Rapid Shot:
Round 3:
Attack:
1d20+16
5+16 = 21
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+16
16+16 = 32
Damage:
1d8+5
7+5 = 12
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
4+0 = 4

Rapid Shot:
Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+16
3+16 = 19
Damage:
1d8+5
8+5 = 13
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
3+0 = 3

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+16
18+16 = 34
Damage:
1d8+5
1+5 = 6
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
2+0 = 2

Rapid Shot:
Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+16
2+16 = 18
Damage:
1d8+5
3+5 = 8
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
3+0 = 3


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure if it's possible to catch a flying dragon flat footed, but, Dancer will elevate himself into cloud cover above the ambush site, and will use his hide in plain sight skill. Or just his hide skill. Whichever.

huge weapon

(Roll)5 + Dex Mod 5 + Hide Skill 12 + Cloak 5 = 27.

Once the dragon is within range, Dancer will sudden strike him. Called shot to his right eye. He'll take advantage of the dragon being flanked to constantly hit with Sudden Strike.

[x]

Those are ten attacks rolls. 2 per round. 5 rounds worth.

*First round*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Primary Hand Attack: True Strike/20 + BAB/5 + Attack Roll/16 + Dex/5 - Two Weapon Fighting/1 = 45

Damage: 3 STR Modifier + 2 Weapon Enhancement Bonus + 1d10 Weapon Damage([x]) 9 = 14

Off Hand Attack: True Strike/20 + BAB/5 + Attack Roll/6 + Dex/5 - Two Weapon Fighting/1 = 35

Damage: 3 STR Modifier + 2 Weapon Enhancement Bonus + 1d10 Weapon Damage 3 ([x]) = 8

Sudden strike Damage +4d6 per attack. [21,23]




*Second Round*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Primary Hand Attack:  Attack Roll/9 + BAB/5 + Dex/5 + Weapon Enhancement Bonus/2 - Two Weapon Fighting/1 = 20

Damage: 3 STR Modifier + 2 Weapon Enhancement Bonus + 1d10 Weapon Damage/6 = 11

Off Hand Attack: Attack Roll/16 + BAB/5 + Dex/5 + Weapon Enhancement Bonus/2 - Two Weapon Fighting/1 = 27

Damage: 3 STR Modifier + 2 Weapon Enhancement Bonus + 1d10 Weapon Damage/10 = 15

Sudden strike Damage +4d6 per attack. [13,18]




*Third Round*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Primary Hand Attack:  Attack Roll/20 (Nat10 to confirm. 21 total.) + BAB/5 + Dex/5 + Weapon Enhancement Bonus/2 - Two Weapon Fighting/1 = 31

Damage: 3 STR Modifier + 2 Weapon Enhancement Bonus + 1d10 Weapon Damage/5 = 10

Off Hand Attack: Attack Roll/17 + BAB/5 + Dex/5 + Weapon Enhancement Bonus/2 - Two Weapon Fighting/1 = 28

Damage: 3 STR Modifier + 2 Weapon Enhancement Bonus + 1d10 Weapon Damage/8 = 13

Sudden strike Damage +4d6 per attack. [9,11]




*Fourth Round*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Primary Hand Attack: Attack Roll/11 + BAB/5 + Dex/5 + Weapon Enhancement Bonus/2 - Two Weapon Fighting/1 = 22

Damage: 3 STR Modifier + 2 Weapon Enhancement Bonus + 1d10 Weapon Damage/10 =15

Off Hand Attack: Attack Roll/20 (22 to confirm) + BAB/5 + Dex/5 + Weapon Enhancement Bonus/2 - Two Weapon Fighting/1 = 31

Damage: 3 STR Modifier + 2 Weapon Enhancement Bonus + 1d10 Weapon Damage/7 =12

Sudden Strike Damage [13,13] 




*Fifth Round*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Primary Hand Attack: Attack Roll/11 + BAB/5 + Dex/5 + Weapon Enhancement Bonus/2 - Two Weapon Fighting/1 = 22

Damage: 3 STR Modifier + 2 Weapon Enhancement Bonus + 1d10 Weapon Damage/6 =11

Off Hand Attack: Attack Roll/15 + BAB/5 + Dex/5 + Weapon Enhancement Bonus/2 - Two Weapon Fighting/1 = 26

Damage: 3 STR Modifier + 2 Weapon Enhancement Bonus + 1d10 Weapon Damage/4 =9

Sudden Strike Damage [18,14]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2011)

((Awesome, thanks everyone.  Work is being a pain in my ass at the moment but I'll take a look at everything here shortly.  Hopefully will have at least the first round of battle done this evening yet.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 1*

At Lyn's command the Djinn throw the tanglefoot bags both managing to strike the dragon.  To the dragon's utter surprise the sticky goo catches the dragon's wings and it plummets to the ground crashing heavily near the party.

Eihana springs into action first flying at the dragon as if born to it drawing her katana and striking in one smooth attack landing a solid wound on the dragon's neck as if she intended to decapitate it from the start.  Dee follows up a moment later, carefully flanking around the side of the dragon and plunging her thinblade beneath the dragon's wing up to the hilt.  Elena and Kurgan both charge in besides Eihana landing brutal attacks to either side of the dragon's head.  Leif's first arrow bounces off the thick scales of the dragon.  Cissinei's lightning blot strikes the creature but even as awkwardly positioned as it is it seems to duck away from the brunt of the bolt.

Roaring in anger the dragon tenses and surges forward ripping apart the goo holding it to the ground.  His large head snaps at Kurgan, teeth the size of swords piercing through his heavy armor and lifting the dwarf from the ground.  Kurgan drops his axe to struggle against the crushing maw in vain.  As it begins to move Elena and Eihana grab quick attacks but it moves too quickly for Dee to land a blow.  The dragon quickly takes to the air effortlessly carrying the dwarf-turned-troll in its mouth as it flies ending about 150' from where the party is gathered.

Lyn seeing the dragon attempting to flee quickly casts an invisible wall of force in front of the creature hopefully ending is escape.  Ver and Afastr cast their spells but they do not seem to have any effect on the dragon.  Heather's special arrow strikes the dragon splashing the fluid along the scales.  The scales do seem a bit lighter where it hits but it seems to be a small target.  Dancer flies after the dragon but can't reach him this round (Dancer is now 30' from the dragon).

*End round 1*
If you wish to make any tactical changes please post in the next 24 hours.  Otherwise I'll assume the actions already posted are the way you want to continue.

For the record, the dragon took 268 damage this round.  Kurgan having the single-hit record of 62 (which is why he's now being carried off to almost certain doom).


----------



## Velocity (Jun 18, 2011)

?fastr gives chase and casts Regroup. With a range of 65 feet, he _must_ still be able to target Kurgan.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2011)

*Cissinei changes for Round 2:*

Cissinei will use the spell _Cone of Cold_, targeting the Dragon. This spell does this: 

Spell Resistance Check:
   1d20+12 → [15,12] = (27)

Cone of Cold does 12d6, but can be cut in half by Reflex. 

   Damage: 12d6 → [3,4,5,6,2,3,6,5,4,4,4,6] = (52)

Hellcat Guantlet Damage (added to spells):
   1d6 → [6] = (6)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2011)

LYN
Round 2 
Lyn commands the djinni to teleport/move to the dragon and start grapple him and to block his retreat to* keep him against the wall*. 

"_Can't let you do that Blackie_!!" Lyn shouts in draconic.

Lyn regroups with Kale if he's closer, advances flying as much as he can to the dragon. He needs to bee 65ft away to cast Scorching Ray. If he's still out of range, he will teleport with his boots further closer (up to 60ft away) and unleash his spells at 60ft.

If the dragon tries again to fly away and not even the djinnis+Elena+others can't keep him in place, he will cast again, another wall of force to corner him. Otherwise, he focuses on damage... HE WANTS HIS KILL!

"EAT FIERY DEATH!" 
Ranged Touch Attack
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)


4d6+1d6 → [4,1,4,3,5] = (17)
4d6+1d6 → [4,1,5,3,1] = (14)
4d6+1d6 → [4,2,4,3,5] = (18)



ELENA
Round 2
After regroup Elena moves as closer she can get to the  dragon and attacks blocking his way back. "COME AT ME!" she taunts him.


Round 2
Single Attack
1d20+27 → [19,27] = (46) -Crit-
2d6+2d6+18 → [3,3,1,5,21] = (33)
Avenging Strike 4d6 → [4,1,5,3] = (13)
Fire 2d6 → [2,3] = (5)
Total damage: 48
Crit confirm (from previous rolls)
1d20+27 → [10,27] = (37)
2d6+2d6+21 → [4,3,1,1,18] = (27)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 19, 2011)

*Round 2*
Eihana charges off like a rocket after the dragon however in her haste she flies past the creature entirely.  While the dragon is dodging Elena charges in to attack, Nustina hits the small patch of lighter scales where Heather's arrow struck the night before and slices in effortlessly.  The dragon looks at her with an expression of pure shock for a moment before dropping from the air, collapsing in a pile on the ground.

Kurgan pulls himself from the maw of the dragon muttering rudely at the holes in his armor.


End of combat.  Scaled experience:
Dee		1107
Elena		1107
Cissinei	1107

Lyn		1523
Kurgan	1523

Kara		1846

Leif		2492
Kale		2492
Ver		2492
Heather	2492
Afaster	2492
Dancer	2492


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2011)

Elena rises up from the lifeless body of the dragon and for a second she can't believe they actually did it.

The silence is broken by Lyn's hysterical laugh. "YESS! YESS! :WOW We killed him! We did it!" he starts flying around making circles in the air. 

Elena is taken back with a smile on her face but then shakes her head. "The village, are they still under attack from the trolls?" he asks with urgency.

Lyn rises up in the air trying to see if the battle stopped.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2011)

*Dee
*"I 'd venture to say the villagers might be better suited to handle the trolls," Dee said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 19, 2011)

The trolls broke through the village perimeter shortly after the dragon's arrival (roughly 10 rounds ago).  It's tough to gauge what's happening inside the village from where they're at but archers on the rooftops still seem to be fighting something so it's safe to say that some trolls yet live (or conversely if you prefer some humans still live).


----------



## Velocity (Jun 19, 2011)

"There's no rest for the wicked, is there?" Leif sighed. Casting Longstrider on herself, then looking at the group, Leif began sprinting back towards the village, waving an arm at the party as she shouted behind her, "I'd say we did a great job, but we're only half done!!"

?fastr smiled as raced after Leif, "I admit I would rather celebrate with the villagers. But for that, they need to be alive!"

((apparently Leif can cover 1'600 feet in a minute at her fastest, so she should get there awfully quickly))


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2011)

Dancer is dismayed at the fact that he couldn't catch the dragon in time to help slay him.

Dancer will fly back towards the village to take out his anger on the trolls.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm going to be off for the night soon.  Something to consider for those returning to the village.

It took the party 30 minutes to get where they are now.  Presumably that was at the slowest member's speed and moving casually.

Flying people will make it back in roughly 5 minutes.

With Longstrider Leif can make it back in about 7.5 minutes.

Other walking people in light armor will make it back in about 10 minutes.  

Those in heavy armor will take about 15 minutes.

So the basic question is are you staying in a group or charging out in at everyone's individual best pace?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2011)

Elena, Kurgan, Eihanna, Dancer, Afastr, Lyn, Dee have fly for at least another 8 minutes. 

Astaldo is close by so there's the chance that two people without armor can ride/fly them back. Elena ask* Kale* to come in Astaldo to help in the village healing people. They will surely need him. *Leif *should come too to boost the morale of the village with "A Song of Awesome and Epicness". 


@ALL
"It will be better if the rest that can't fly stay here to guard the body of the dragon. Malcolm will want to use his corpse for his alchemy later and we need to make sure we have proof that we killed him" Elena told the others. "We will send word as soon as possible"  (Cissy/Heather/Ver)

Elena and Lyn take off.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2011)

((Eh, not feeling up to fighting a bunch of CR-4 trolls at the moment, we'll just handwave that for now.  Fighting isn't over yet for this adventure though, there will be time to sate the thirst for blood yet)).

Those that can fly rush back to the village, the trip seems painfully slow as minutes tick by and when they arrive they find the villagers massed in an alleyway pinned on both ends by small groups of trolls.  Archers from the rooftops do what they can but the arrows damage is limited against the fast healing trolls.

The party rushes in in time to engage the troll forces.  With the trolls themselves now pinned between forces the party and the villagers make quick work of them burning the corpses once they're down.

The village has won though they paid the cost for their freedom in blood.  All of the melee armed villagers are wounded, and the bodies of crippled and the dead.  Still once all is sorted out the dead only number some 30-40.

Eventually a runner is sent to alert the ballista crew and Malcolm and he proceeds to address the corpse of the dragon.  With the aid of his helper-golems he quickly butchers the corpse while excitedly talking about the 257 different magically useful body parts of a dragon.

Once he's finished he points out that all that is left is for the party to go to the dragon's lair and retrieve the philosopher's stone for him (you hadn't forgotten about that, right?).


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2011)

"I need the skull. I want to show the skull on the city" Lyn tells Malcom. "We need some proof that we killed him so I can tell those bastards to shove it up their asses"

Elena will address the survivors. "People of Scottsdale!" she makes sure everyone is hearing "The dragon is DEAD. You have done what others told you was futile! This day belongs to you! We will make a memorial to never forget those who gave their life for the safety of their brothers and sisters. My friends and I will head to the lair and make sure none of his evil minions are left alive. You have done well."

The effect of the flying spell is likely over so we should go by ground. Elena will ride Astaldo. There should be other horses available to get us to the lair.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2011)

@Cissy

Lyn goes to talk with Cissy. "Hey, do you have Floating disk in your book? We could rest on those and by the time we arrive to the lair we would be fresh like morning dew"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2011)

The village lets out a hearty cheer at Elena's words though it is somewhat tame given the work left ahead of the village.  Still in a few days there is likely going to be one hell of a party (to which the group is of course invited as guests of honor).

Eihana helps with the wounded using her healing touch on those most badly injured.  She doesn't seem interested in going to the lair for treasure hunting, her work here is done.

((I'll let the others work out if they want to try to leave for the lair this morning yet or wait until the next day.))


----------



## Darth (Jun 21, 2011)

Dancer's up for leaving now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2011)

((If it's a matter of voting Kurgan doesn't have a strong opinion, he's fine with leaving now though the dragon's more exciting to him than the treasure and he does have ranks in heal that would be useful in the village.  Kara has 'save the world'itis so she'd probably stay in the village as long as she can, but then she's indebted to Malcolm who's in a hurry to meet his objectives.))

((I guess in summary my characters will do whatever  ))


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2011)

Leif will stay in the village. She's going to write a song of bravery and valour about the villagers and she'll need time to work on it, plus it means she can finally read that letter she was given. While she's there, she'll be making sure the village is in a constant air of cheer (yay songs!).

?fastr will help clean out the dragon's lair, though, and he'll be ready whenever.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2011)

*Cissinei and Dee*
Acting as the voice of reason like always, Cissinei declines the idea to go gallivanting off to the lair today. "I don't think you're grasping the magnitude of what we just did," she said. "I'm exhausted and no doubt Lyn's lost some spells too...probably some of the more powerful ones, we need time to recuperate because there's no telling what we'll face there...what if this Dragon had a mate? We're expected to battle a second one of these bloody things in an enclosed space without the aid of all those buffs..." 

And Cissinei did look exhausted, the armored layer of ice that encased her pale skin was thinning, the color was almost showing through it again. Dee looked a lot better for her wear and seemed oblivious to the discussion going on, instead taking time to adjust the feathers in her hat. When she felt Cissinei's gaze boring into her she cleared her throat. "Oh yes, we need to wait...caution is good in these instances. I love danger as much as the next girl...but not the kind that gets me drowned in acid or eaten by giant things..."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2011)

"Cissy... you casted ONE spell. One. I still have all my Scorching Rays intact, not to mention my magic missiles, wall of force and Cloudkill. I know more about Dragons than you do by now and I'm more than positive when I tell you he's not going to have another dragon in his lair. If it was a female, she -could- have some younglings inside, but that's why I'm casting Cloudkill in the lair and then seal it off for 10 minutes. In any case, why don't we *Scry* the damn place if you want to make sure there's nothing left. I'm actually more concerned about *TRAPS*"

"Alright, let's do it this way" Elena interrupted him "Let's rest and when you get your spells back, then we head off. What about that?"

Lyn shrugged. "Seems fine. What I don't want is the freaking trolls or that other mage getting ahead of us and taking all the treasure. Cissy, if you have a *water breathing spell*, you should prepare them. We are going to get wet."

((Resting 8 hours should give you all you spells back))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 22, 2011)

soulnova said:


> "Cissy... you casted ONE spell. One. I still have all my Scorching Rays intact, not to mention my magic missiles, wall of force and Cloudkill. I know more about Dragons than you do by now and I'm more than positive when I tell you he's not going to have another dragon in his lair. If it was a female, she -could- have some younglings inside, but that's why I'm casting Cloudkill in the lair and then seal it off for 10 minutes. In any case, why don't we *Scry* the damn place if you want to make sure there's nothing left. I'm actually more concerned about *TRAPS*"
> 
> "Alright, let's do it this way" Elena interrupted him "Let's rest and when you get your spells back, then we head off. What about that?"
> 
> ...



(she cast three or four spells because the rounds before the battle counted, all of the buffs we had will more than likely not be available for one more day.) 

(And if we rest 8 hours it will be near nightfall, which would mean it would be better to just do the next day)

Cissinei ignored everything Lyn was saying except for the last part. She reached up grabbing her hair. "Wet? My hair's not allowed to get "wet". Why doesn't this Dragon live in a nice, dry cave like every other one of its kind?" she asked. 

"We could just camp outside of the lair," Dee said. "It's not like we're required to stay here in the town, Cissinei could make one of those ice houses she does and we could spend the night in that and block the entrance."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> (she cast three or four spells because the rounds before the battle counted, all of the buffs we had will more than likely not be available for one more day.)
> 
> (And if we rest 8 hours it will be near nightfall, which would mean it would be better to just do the next day)
> 
> ...



(( Actually, as I understand is early in the morning so we would get there before nightfall  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 22, 2011)

((It's probably early/mid morning which means it would probably be dark or just getting dark when the party arrives if they left now.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2011)

The party heads into the swamp.  The land itself is dangerous a thin layer of snow covers the swamp and conceals sudden sinkholes and mires and the sound of the animals living in the swamp surrounds the party but with Heather's aid they are able to avoid the natural hazards and the dangerous wildlife.

As the sun starts to set they cross the ruins of a stone wall, presumably the outer wall of the fortress.  Shortly after crossing the wall Kara points at something in the air, through the overgrowth the party can make out _something_ flying but it's impossible to tell exactly what.  Whatever it is is bigger than a person but smaller than the dragon they fought earlier.

Likely the ruins are close, though searching through the swampland in the dark won't be advantageous to most of the party.  If they're going to set up camp they should probably do so soon.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 23, 2011)

Heather...

The drow will look for a spot that is dry and yet sheltered so they aren't seen easily.  If/when she finds this Heather will suggest they make camp.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2011)

"Charming" Lyn looks at the strange fuzzy figure. "I'm going to sleep. Scream if you need me"

Elena helps to put the camp, make sure the place is secure and will take the first watch. Astaldo will stay with her with Detect Evil Activated. He still shakes his head nervously at Kara.

Elena Spot 1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2011)

*Cissinei*
"What are you talking about Lyn? You going to sleep in the mud--you're not going to want to sleep till I'm done casting," Cissinei said. "Why is everyone acting all droll, I could probably conjure a building bigger than that bloody thing they call an inn in town..." 

Cissinei performs her Secure Shelter spell, Bob tell them what they've won! 

Cissinei has just conjured a sturdy lodge made from the materials of the area! The floors are level, clean and dry and in all respects the lodge resembles a normal cottage with a sturdy door, two shuttered windows and a small fire place. 

The shelter has no heating or cooling source other than the fireplace and it must be cooled if there is extreme heat outside. It does however provide considerable security otherwise. It's a strong as a normal stone building, regardless of the composition (which is ice in this case because this is Cissinei) The dwelling resists flames and fire as if it were stone and its impervious to normal missiles, but not siege engines or giants 

The door, shutters and chimney are secure against intrusion, the former two being arcane locked and the latter secured by an iron gate at the top and a narrow flue. In addition, these three areas are protected by an alarm spell. Finally an uneseen servant is conjured to provide service for Cissinei and her guests for the shelter's duration (2 hours per level which is 24 full hours) 

The secure shelter contains rude furnishings - Eight bunks, a trestle table, eight stools and a writing desk. 

Cissinei smiled, "So how's that for living?" she asked. Afterwards she will try and pull Lyn aside, "I need to talk to you alone somewhere real quick, preferably out of ear shot of any with advanced hearing," she looks at the elves and drow, "or those who are just too nosy for their own good," she looks at Dee.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2011)

((Kara and her +23 listen check whistle innocently in the corner  ))

Actually if we're pairing off for a bit Kara would like to speak with Elena alone if she's available (very strongly preferably if Astaldo is not around).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2011)

(We getting some Kara X Elena action? She might have to fight Dee first )


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2011)

((How much do you suppose it would cost to commission that art?     ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((How much do you suppose it would cost to commission that art?     ))


((I don't know, some people love to draw lesbians, maybe we could get a discount. 

Also, LynXCissinei would look like Lesbians ))


----------



## Darth (Jun 23, 2011)

Dunno what exactly's going on. Need I roll a spot or listen check to catch whatever it was that passed us?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2011)

((Whatever it is, its outside and its not a siege engine))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2011)

"Yeah, Kara of course" Elena will talk with Kara in private. 

Astaldo doesn't like Kara and at best he's still suspicious of her. He will keep an eye on both girls while he "grasses" (I'm guessing they talk outside).

((_Sorry Kara, You are not my type. I prefer older and wiser men. (with healing preferably)_    :/ Uhm, now that I think about it, if Sebastian doesn't reappear she would be pretty much "free". ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2011)

@Darth
I made a hidden spot check, but the creature was distant and through natural cover of the wooded growth.  No one was able to get a good look at it.  It's probably "large" size flew with wings, beyond that it could be anything (younger dragon?  Another black pegasus?  Hang-gliding ninja troll?)

*Kara* (@Elena)
"I thought we should talk about," Kara paused a moment, hesitant.  "About why it is your mount doesn't like me."  She'll lead Elena away from the rest of the party.  "I have already talked with Lyn and Cissinei about this, they are going to see what they can come up with as far as why but I'm keeping it quiet as much as possible."

She takes a few steps away from Elena (so as to give her at least a chance to run if Elena goes violent) and, still turned away, allows her wings to explode from her back (her magical clothing and armor changing shape subtly to accommodate this, why she didn't do this with Lyn?  ).

She turns back cautiously, carefully watching Elena for a reaction, "it started on the way back to Whitefall, shortly after I left the group.  I was nearly killed on the ship I was on since I didn't figure out how to hide them until later.  I have been quiet with the party since I am not sure how the others would react."

((Hey, Kara's got a wisdom of 20 (believe it or not wisdom not charisma is her prime attribute).  And she's a shapeshifter so if 'man' is what you're after...  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2011)

Elena gets fairly shocked at the sight. "What the-? but-How?" She doesn't move to attack Kara but she stays where she is. "No wonder why he was aggressive towards you... "

If Astaldo is on line of sight he will pace nervously in circles waiting for a sign from Elena to bolt into action.

"Maybe it was the mist on Girugevan... that's why Lyn and Cissy couldn't enter as far as I remember. Maybe you had... something in your blood and it reacted to it. I'm sure they'll find something. Did something else changed with you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2011)

Kara puts her wings away still somewhat nervous about the whole thing, "that is what Lyn and Cissinei figured.  I have been trying to learn what I can myself but I can not think of anything better."

She hesitates a bit deciding what to say then apparently shrugs it off, "they both know far more about this sort of thing than I do.  I have faith in them.  I just thought you should know.  I would appreciate it if you did not spread it around though."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2011)

"Alright, I'll keep it quiet. In any case, I'll have to tell Astaldo to take it easy around you, is not like he's going to tell somebody. We should go back before they start making questions" Elena nods at Kara and motions her back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cissinei
*Cissinei ignores Elena leaving with Kara. "Lyn, did you hear me...I need to talk to you in private really quick," she tells him with a slightly nervous manner about her. "I need you to promise not to laugh and try not to gawk too hard either..." she glanced around wearily. "It's a bit freaky, to be honest...." she says trying to draw him off from the group. 

She uses the message cantrip and sends him a slight whisper to peak his interests, _"If you follow along you might get to see me nude."_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Kale studies the magically conjured shelter, nodding appreciatively where it seems appropriate. "Very nice," he decides after scouting the place out. "Beats a hole, that's for sure."

He scouts the room, eyes finally landing on Dancer. "I don't think we've met," he says, walking over and extending a hand. "I'm Kale. You're new with these guys too aren't you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 24, 2011)

*Dee
*Dee takes a seat at the table with a cigarette dangling from her lips as she tinkers with the magical compass, she can't make heads or tails of the thing but it provides some aura of mystery for the time being. She glances up at Kale as he makes his introduction to Dancer. "That one don't seem to keen on fellowship and the like," she says before glancing back at the compass. She studies it from several angles, moving it around before closing it. 

She slips the compass back down the front of her dress. "So you're just along for the treasure, I take it?" she asks Kale and Dancer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

*Kale*

"I'm offended that you would think that," Kale says with a small smile. "I'm mainly with you because you guys give me a good excuse not to go back to the temple and I don't know, wash the laundry. I'm telling you, there's nothing interesting in there. I pity the clerics stationed there." He shrugged. "Of course, it's not like I'm going to turn down treasure if I happen to stumble upon it. Unless it's eeeevil treasure, in which case I might be forced to smite it."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2011)

"Fine, you got my attention" Lyn follows Cissy to a private are where she can show him whatever she likes. He wont be turning down such offering. "better hurry, I want to get some rest and not awake with my pants down if something else appears outside"

Elena comes back after going to Astaldo to calm down and tell him Kara has some problems but she's good. Astaldo stills seems weary of Kara and will keep an eye on her whenever he can.

"Well, I'm just glad to have people along. I must say I was fairly surprised we managed to get him that quick. Team work was... almost perfect." Elena tells Dee and Kale with a smile.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2011)

*Cissinei*
She was half dragging Lyn into through the woods, pulling him along a narrow path between the trees and downed logs. When she came to a stop they were well out of earshot of the party. She let Poe to watch the area around them and she checked off through the woods quickly. It didn't really occur to her that Lyn might not be able to see this far out from camp, it was very dark and slightly damp and cold. 

"Winter's in the air," Cissinei said. "I can smell it now, you know?" she said. "I guess I should stop stalling, you don't want to be up all night." 

Carefully she slipped her gown off her shoulders, exposing the skin of her back and shoulders. In what little light remained the ice in her skin sparkled slightly. She heaved a visible cold sigh. "Sorry, let me get a light," she said lightly. She grabbed Lyn's hand and cast a light spell on his glove, causing it to glow. "Can you see them?" 

She dropped the white gown lower, all down her back, starting just below the shoulder blades were strange runic markings in some unfamiliar language. They almost seemed to glow with pale light against her skin. The tattoo wrapped around to her front, coming up just below her bust and it was extremely intricate, with no pattern, rhyme or reason to it.

"What do you make of them? I woke up a day or so ago there they were..."


----------



## Darth (Jun 25, 2011)

Dancer grunted in amusement. 

_"I am not drawn by material wealth. I quest for spiritual power. The woman, Elena, she seemed relatively strong. And when she spoke of slaying a dragon, I thought to myself, I must witness this atrocity with my own eyes. And so it has been witnessed. And in the act of witnessing, I have become fiercer. Stronger. Wiser. Well done friends. We shall quest together, and together, we will annihilate our foes!"_

Dancer, suddenly animated, realized he was standing and quickly sat back down. Taking out his Katana, he began to studiously polish it.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2011)

Elena nodded at Dancer and Kale "Heh, that's the spirit! We still don't know what lies ahead and besides... after this we need to keep moving north. We were on our way to chasing a terrible cult. You could find some more excitement like that and more battle experience" 


Lyn looked at the tattoos closely, moving his lighted hand to illuminate her back. "That's... strange" he tried to identify the language or anything that would give him a hint of their origin. "First we got Kara's wings and now this... Heh, what's next? Do I get glowing nails or something?" he joked.


Knowledge Arcana 1d20+16 → [20,16] = (36) 
Spellcraft 1d20+18 → [6,18] = (24)


----------



## Kuno (Jun 25, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow looked at the small group and listened quietly.  At the last she gave a snort and rolled her eyes.  "Too much heroism for me..."  Heather mumbled getting up and going outside to sit by the door in the darkness.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2011)

*Cissinei*
Of course Lyn had seen her nude before more than once, but for some reason this made her feel like it was the first time. The tattoos didn't seem to have any discernible pattern or even be an language that Lyn could decipher. Though as his spelled glove neared them they seemed to swell and grow in reaction to the magic. Cissinei shook her head. "They're pretty much everywhere on me except my lower legs. They go all the way down to my upper thighs and they seem to be...everywhere. If I can't figure them out I at least want to be able to mask them in some way or at least make them not almost glow through my clothes..." 

*Dee*
When Dancer finished his spiel, Dee grimaced and stood up, snuffing her cigarette out against the side of her sword. "Well, that's...nice to say the least," she said. "Though I didn't know what spirituality has to do with killing dragons."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

*Kale*

Kale chuckles. "Oh, you'd be surprised," he tells Dee. "There are cults out there for just about everything. I've seen some, and to be honest, they make St. Cuthbert sound like a kind, forgiving patron."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2011)

Elena sighed "Ahh... well, there will be one less cult to worry about when we get north. I must warn you, we do not have what one could say a pretty reputation, I certainly hope that this hunt will improve our situation before traveling further. There have been... misunderstandings and we did not have the time to stay and clear them up" she explained to Kale.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2011)

Lyn shakes his head with a little frustration "Sorry Cissy, I don't know what it might be. There should be some basic transmutation or illusory spell to cover that up. Disguise self, maybe? The other only thing I can think of is just bandaging you up to stop glowing. Now that I think of, you have been turning blue lately... and colder. I mean to the touch. Beyond that, I guess we should write this down on our notebook of "Unsolved Mysteries" along with Kara"



Meanwhile, Elena will stay outside making watch with Heather and Astaldo. She will use her boots of the winterlands to sleep without problems with the cold. She will cover Astaldo with a blanket.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Lyn shakes his head with a little frustration "Sorry Cissy, I don't know what it might be. There should be some basic transmutation or illusory spell to cover that up. Disguise self, maybe? The other only thing I can think of is just bandaging you up to stop glowing. Now that I think of, you have been turning blue lately... and colder. I mean to the touch. Beyond that, I guess we should write this down on our notebook of "Unsolved Mysteries" along with Kara"
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Elena will stay outside making watch with Heather and Astaldo. She will use her boots of the winterlands to sleep without problems with the cold. She will cover Astaldo with a blanket.



*Cissinei*
"But I actually know why I am blue, or at least I have a theory. Its like I've been developing this armor or something..." Cissinei paused, holding her arm up closer to the light. "See how it sparkles...I think that's ice in there. I don't really see it as a draw back, it just might be weird if someone touches me or if I'm in a hot place too long..."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Cissinei*
> "But I actually know why I am blue, or at least I have a theory. Its like I've been developing this armor or something..." Cissinei paused, holding her arm up closer to the light. "See how it sparkles...I think that's ice in there. I don't really see it as a draw back, it just might be weird if someone touches me or if I'm in a hot place too long..."



"Well, then I guess we should not worry much about that for the moment" he gave her a small wink."We should get back and rest. There's a cave full of riches waiting for us tomorrow"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

*Cissinei*
Cissinei cracked a smile, just a slight one. "I guess you're right, about the sleep part...and the part about there being no use worrying over all of this right now. It'll sort itself out when the time comes," she said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2011)

Eventually the party settles off to sleep with Heather and Elena keeping watch outside (I really should be asking who is on watch when since you have to sleep sometime).  The night passes slowly for those on watch, small creatures move and make noise constantly distracting the watch.

Heather is on watch around midnight and the creatures are in fact the first sign that something is wrong, everything goes quiet as the small creatures scatter to hiding places and other parts of the swamp.  A moment later Heather makes out the forms of three trolls at the edge of her darkvision (120').

The first and most obvious is a giant of a troll (size 'huge' instead of 'large'), it carries a polished hardwood greatclub across its shoulders.  It has a touch of a wild look in its eyes but otherwise seems to be a normal troll (wild by troll standards  ).

Beside it is a troll dressed in a mithral breastplate and wielding a troll-sized greatsword.  This figure seems more disciplined than the typical troll.

The third figure is dressed in full plate armor and wields a greatclub of its own.  Torn robes cover the armor that are decorated with a symbol that Heather does not recognize.

All three figures are moving with purpose generally towards the party's camp though they do not seem like they see the party yet (likely because trollish darkvision doesn't have the range of Drow darkvision).


----------



## Kuno (Jun 27, 2011)

*Heather...*

Quietly Heather will gesture toward Elena about the trolls.  Leaving Coia to stay with Elena to give a warning should the trolls notice/attack them.  She will then creep inside the house and give a low bird-like whistle trying to wake everyone.  Heather will move toward the closes person.  "Trolls..."  she will whisper quietly, shaking them gently, and hold up three fingers.  Making sure they are waking up she will move back outside and watch.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2011)

Elena quickly mounts Astaldo in a single movement and unsheats her sword. "Easy boy... we need to wait for the rest" she whispers to the pegasus.


Lyn wakes up rather surprised. "Trolls? I should have known it wasn't going to be a easy night" he follows Heather outside. "Elena, help me out, will ya? I want to get to the roof of the shelter." 

Elena will help out Lyn and put him on top of the shelter. (The shelter is 20x20 ft) He will use that space to stay out of reach of the trolls before they come along. 

"How many are they?" Lyn asks trying to recall how many spells he has left and planning how to use them. 

"I'm not sure, more two I believe" Elena tells Lyn. Astaldo will activate his Detect Evil ability.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2011)

((Prep does work both ways  ))

While the party rouses the trolls advance slowly.  When they are about 90' away they react apparently seeing the shelter and the party for the first time.  The armored troll holds back and gestures, apparently chanting a spell.  It grows in size to match the enormous stature of the other club-wielding troll.  Other than Heather I don't think anyone can see this.

The other two trolls both make ready to charge at the party.

((Those that haven't acted yet can feel free to use a round to make themselves ready for combat.  If you were sleeping in armor heavier than light armor then you are , if you weren't sleeping in it you are unarmored at the moment whether you want to  or go without is your choice.))

Kurgan moves outside and casts 'enlarge person' doubling in size to match the smallest of the trolls.

Kara steps outside and draws her flaming whip.  In her other hand she pulls out a flask of alchemists fire making ready to throw.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 27, 2011)

(It's a good thing I don't have armor) 

Cissinei hangs back near the shelter, in case there's need for retreat. She readies her cross bow, not wanting to start off wasting spells. 

Dee advances out front of her, wait along side Kara. 

The shelter should hold up against troll attacks for at least a little while.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2011)

((Combat actions too please, when you get a moment.  Include your preferred target too (unarmored club-wielding troll, heavy-armored-spellcasting troll, medium-armored-sword-wielding troll), I'll adjust if it makes sense tactically to))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2011)

Lyn 

"Heh, the flask might not be wasted after all" he takes one of the flasks. 

Initiative. 
1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)

Round 1-4
"WE KILLED THE DRAGON, ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT TO DO THIS?"
He will start casting Scorching rays in their asses vs *SPELL CASTER TROLL*
12d6+1d6 → [3,3,5,4,3,3,2,6,3,6,2,2,6] = (48)


12d6+1d6 → [4,4,1,4,6,1,6,2,6,4,4,3,2] = (47)


12d6+1d6 → [4,4,5,6,1,4,3,5,2,1,4,3,6] = (48)


12d6+1d6 → [2,1,1,1,2,4,6,1,3,5,1,1,2] = (30)



Round 5
Magic Missile
5d5+5 → [5,4,3,5,5,5] = (27)

--------------------


Elena Init
1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)

Elena braces herself for impact an lets them come to get full attacks. She activates her bracers of quick strike (she had used her boots of movement in the morning but now she's wearing boots of winterlands).

Round 1
Full attack + Bracers of quick strike + Great Cleave VS *Sword Wielding Troll*
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [9,19] = (28)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [8,14] = (22)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [17,9] = (26) -CRITIC-
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [12,19] = (31)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,6,5] = (25)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,2,2] = (22)
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,3,5] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,4,6] = (24)



Round 2
Full attack
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [8,19] = (27)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [1,14] = (15)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,5,3] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,2,2] = (21)
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,3,5] = (23)


Round 3
Full attack
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [1,19] = (20)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [20,14] = (34) -CRITIC-
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,3,3] = (18)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,4,2] = (22)
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,3,2] = (16)



Round 4
Full attack
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [17,19] = (36) -CRITIC-
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [4,14] = (18)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)

Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,2,6] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,2,5] = (24)
1d8+10+2d6 → [2,10,1,6] = (19)



Round 5
Full Attack
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [11,19] = (30)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [3,14] = (17)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26) -CRITIC-

Damage
1d8+10+2d6 → [5,10,4,4] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,3,4] = (20)
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,5,3] = (19)



CRITIC CONFIRM
1d20+14;1d20+14;1d20+19;1d20+9 → [3,14] = (17)
1d20+14;1d20+14;1d20+19;1d20+9 → [18,14] = (32)
1d20+14;1d20+14;1d20+19;1d20+9 → [14,19] = (33)
1d20+14;1d20+14;1d20+19;1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)

1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,2,5] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,5,2] = (23)
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,5,4] = (27)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,2,4] = (19)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kale*

((Kale has endurance, so no armor worries))

Kale draws his mace and casts Bull's strength (+4 STR) and Divine Favor (+3 to attack rolls) on himself. He then gets ready to bust some heads. He decides to head in on Medium armored troll.

*Initiative:* 1d20+2 → [12,2] = (14)

*Round One:*
1d20+15 → [14,15] = (29)
1d20+10 → [4,10] = (14)

*Round Two:*
1d20+12 → [6,15] = (21)
1d20+10 → [18,10] = (28)

*Round Three:*
1d20+15 → [10,15] = (25)
1d20+10 → [18,10] = (28)

*Round Four:*
1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)
1d20+10 → [11,10] = (21)

*Round Five:*
1d20+15 → [20,15] = (35) _Confirm:_ 1d20+12 → [11,15] = (28)
1d20+10 → [11,10] = (21)


*Damage:*
*Spoiler*: __ 




1d8+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d8+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d8+4 → [6,4] = (10)
1d8+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d8+4 → [6,4] = (10)




If anyone looks like they're in serious danger, Kale will break away and attempt to heal them with cure moderate wounds.


*Spoiler*: __ 




2d8+11 → [6,1,11] = (18)
2d8+11 → [2,5,11] = (18)
2d8+11 → [4,4,11] = (19)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2011)

Because I'm not at home with my books and access to my computers, I will go ahead and roll the first round so as not to slow everyone's mojo. 

*Cissinei: *

Initi:   1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29) Holy shit 


Cissinei will rush in on the armorless club swinger to deliver a melee touch attack against the troll. 

Attack: 
   1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)

She will use her spell *Shivering Touch*, which deals 3d6 points of DEX damage. 

   3d6 → [4,5,2] = (11)

This spell does have SR, so let me know if its needed. 

*Dee*
Dee will be following behind Elena and attacking the best way she knows how. She goes for medium armor troll: 

Initi; 
   1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25) 


Attack
   1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [8,19] = (27) 
   1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [16,14] = (30) 
   1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)

Damage:
   1d8+4+1+2d6+1d6 → [6,4,1,4,2,3] = (20)

Sneak:
   6d6 → [6,3,2,1,4,1] = (17)


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather will, as quietly as possible, let the others know where the trolls are.  Staying near the shelter Heather takes aim at the troll that isn't wearing armor.  Coia will stay near her just in case.

HP: 84
AC: 22

Saves
Fort: +8
Ref: +12
Will: +6

Init:
1d20+6
19+6 = 25


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:  Heather will cast Faerie Fire (Violet) on the closes of the trolls.

Round 2:
Attack:
1d20+18
13+18 = 31
Damage:
1d8+5
8+5 = 13
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
3+0 = 3

Rapid Shot:
Attack:
1d20+16
13+16 = 29
Damage:
1d8+5
1+5 = 6
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
3+0 = 3

Round 3:
Attack:
1d20+18
14+18 = 32
Damage:
1d8+5
7+5 = 12
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

Rapid Shot:
Attack:
1d20+16
17+16 = 33
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+18
18+18 = 36
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

Rapid Shot:
Attack:
1d20+16
17+16 = 33
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
2+0 = 2

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+18
18+18 = 36
Damage:
1d8+5
5+5 = 10
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

Rapid Shot:
Attack:
1d20+16
2+16 = 18
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

Round 6:
Attack:
1d20+18
9+18 = 27
Damage:
1d8+5
8+5 = 13
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

Rapid Shot:
Attack:
1d20+16
3+16 = 19
Damage:
1d8+5
5+5 = 10
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Cissinei: *
> 
> *Cissinei will rush *in on the armorless club swinger to deliver a melee touch attack against the troll.



Elena freaks out. "CISSY!" She charges to her side.

Lyn yells from the roof. "What the hell are you doing! THAT'S WHAT POE IS FOR!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round 1*
Cissinei takes of like a bolt in front of the rest of the party looking to intercept the huge troll as it charges.  Showing an uncanny grace for its kind the huge troll swings its club as she apparently seeking to bat her away.  The small tree gives a sickening crunch on impact (*-31hp*) but Cissinei grits her teeth through the pain and pushes forward.  The troll shivers as her spell takes effect but there is little visible change.

From the darkness the sword-wielding troll charges, shifting its path to intercept the mage.  His swords wickedly sharp blade takes Cissinei from the side piercing through her icelike skin (*-24hp*).  The force of the blow is numbing and Cissinei is stunned by the impact losing her concentration and dropping whatever she might have been holding.

Lyn can't see the cleric he would like to attack and instead focuses on the sword-wielding troll drawing lines of fire across the creatures flesh.  Dee follows the light of his spell charging in at the troll.  She tries to duck from beneath the reach of the creature's sword however he catches her soundly on her approach splashing a line of blood across the frozen ground (*-23hp*), much like her sister Dee is surprised by the force of the blow and finds her self stunned, dropping her swords to the ground.

Heather casts faerie fire illuminating the cleric (minor change, I chose the cleric since some people can't see him, making him a walking torch will help change that).  In response the cleric walks forward chanting, its muscles seem to throb with divine energy as its latest spell takes effect (DC 19 spellcraft for 'divine power' spell for anyone that's paying attention).

Elena charges the huge troll hoping to divert its attention from the wounded wizard, she hits a solid blow from atop her mount.  The creature roars and turns bloodshot eyes at Elena, she gets the feeling that whatever little restraint the creature may have had has vanished and it has entered a fullblooded rage.  It swings the club wildly at Elena, managing to clip her once, she's pretty sure that she felt something break from the force of the blow, and then to add insult to injury the creature bites her as if attempting to tear her off the pegasus (*-49hp*, mostly from the club).

Kale follows a moment behind Elena, charging at the sword-bearing troll and hitting him soundly with his blade.

Meanwhile as Lyn watches the battle unfold he's caught offguard by a black-winged troll dropping out of the darkness above and landing beside him on the rooftop.  The troll is dressed in a fine chain shirt carefully crafted to accommodate the large wings that Lyn would think were dragon wings if he had more time to inspect them.  Inhaling sharply the troll lets out a stream of black acid splattering across Lyn and Kurgan on the ground (*-21hp* each).  Kara curses under her breath drawing her rapier then blinks out of existence, appearing a moment later on the roof beside the new arrival.

Kurgan charges in hacking at the huge troll barbarian.  "Leave the biggun to me," he shouts taking up a defensive posture, "get the caster and the other one down quick!"


End status:

The troll Cleric is 60' from the shelter.

The unarmored huge troll and the medium armored troll are 30' from the shelter engaged with Cissinei, Elena, Kurgan, Dee and Kale.  I'm going to go ahead and rule that anyone engaged in one can 5' step to engage the other if they'd prefer.

Heather along with Afastr, Dancer, Leif, and Ver are on the ground outside the shelter (0').

Lyn, Kara, and the winged troll are on the roof of the shelter.

Cissinei and Dee are stunned next round.

Please update your actions if you so desire (including posting for those that haven't yet).

((Yes, this was a very bad round.  Yes these guys are tough, intentionally so.  Treat them with respect or they _will_ mop the floor with the party.  They're far from unbeatable, but you're going to have to play it smarter than this.))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2011)

((It was worse than I thought))

"CISSY, GET BACK!!" Elena yells at the wizard while working to stay on Astaldo. She will do a full attack now with the Bracers of quickness and activates the weapon crystal to have 2 remaining attacks with fire damage.


Full attack 
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [17,19] = (36) -Critc
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [17,14] = (31)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [12,9] = (21)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [5,19] = (24)


1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [7,10,5,4,6,1] = (33)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [3,10,2,5,5,6] = (31)
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,2,3] = (18)
1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,1,1] = (19)

Crit confirm
1d20+19;1d20+14 → [20,19] = (39)
1d20+19;1d20+14 → [16,14] = (30)

Dmg
1d8+10+2d6 → [3,10,6,6] = (25)
1d8+10+2d6 → [1,10,4,1] = (16)



Astaldo whines surprised by the force of the troll and uses his hooves to kick the him in his soft spots to assist Elena.
Hoof 1d20+10 → [15,10] = (25)
dmg 1d6+4 → [6,4] = (10)




Lyn faces the newcommer feeling certainy angered "Oh, I'm sorry for your dad. He went down like a fly. You should have fleed when you had the chance!" Lyn will ready his action until the Half-dragon troll attacks him again. He will cast scorching ray and he will let himself fall below with the rest. Lyn has a* ring of feather* fall so he should be safe. 


12d6+1d6 → [4,4,1,4,6,1,6,2,6,4,4,3,2] = (47)


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2011)

Dancer will take a move action to unsheathe his katanas, and another move action to silently position himself while moving at half speed to maintain a hide check.



12 + 12 + 5 + 5 =34 on the hide check



11 + 12 + 5 + 5 =33 on the move silently check.

second round action will be a full attack with sneak attack damage. i'll do the rolls in a bit


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kale*

Kale, seeing how much of a disaster this assault is, decides to pull back and try a support role instead of fighting directly. 

First,Kale will then cast *Dispel Magic* on the cleric troll.
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)

He'll then get to the nearest front line fighter who relies on strength and cast *Bull's Strength*  (+4 to Strength)

After all that is done, if nobody else is bleeding and dieing, he'll cast *Summon Monster 1*  The owl will attempt to distract the nearest troll from the other members of the party, but won't attack directly.

In case somebody is on the ground bleeding and dieing, Kale will get to them and cast *Cure Moderate Wounds*
2d8+11 → [6,1,11] = (18)
2d8+11 → [2,5,11] = (18)
2d8+11 → [4,4,11] = (19)

Finally, when that's all done, Kale will cast *Divine Power* on himself. He'll stay back however, not engaging unless forced into it.

HP is now 115
BAB is now +17/+12

Then he'll cast *Spiritual Weapon*, which should allow him to attack and heal simultaneously. ((I'll go ahead and roll 2 rounds for that.))

Round 1:
1d20+17 → [14,17] = (31)
1d20+12 → [4,12] = (16)

Round 2:
1d20+17 → [18,17] = (35)
1d20+10 → [18,12] = (30) ((noice))

Damage (Force Damage):
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8+3 → [4,3] = (7)

While Spiritual Weapon is attacking, Kale will be healing anyone who needs it with *Cure Moderate Wounds*

2d8+11 → [1,8,11] = (20)
2d8+11 → [4,5,11] = (20)
2d8+11 → [3,2,11] = (16)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 29, 2011)

((Just so you're aware that's several rounds worth of actions.  You want to do them in the order specified?  Cure, cure, buff, dispel, summon?  Assuming the other cures aren't needed?))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

((Swapped My actions. It's now. Cure, cure, Dispel, Buff, summon/cure))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2011)

*Cissinei and Dee*
Unless I'm mistaken, I still can't move this round.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 29, 2011)

That's correct, sorry CTK (feel free to post actions for future rounds though)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2011)

((Since this is an emergency, I guess I might as well pull out the stops.))

*Saxton*
Though he's hung back in the recent fight, mostly because he wasn't needed before. Saxton steps in when Cissinei appears to be in great danger, even after she's been healed once. 

Initiative:   1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)

Stat Block:
HP: 94
AC: 19

FORT: +11
REF: +7
WILL: +6

Though out gunned and outmatched he rushes to Cissinei's aid and uses the ability granted to him for being a _Deathless_, Smite Evil. He makes his attack roll, as a Paladin would for this and uses his level. He targets the greatest threat to Cissinei melee wise and covers her. 

   Attack: 1d20+2+14 → [13,2,14] = (29) + 1 [weapon focus] + 1 [greater weapon focus] = 31
Damage:   1d8+4+1d6+2+11 → [6,4,4,2,11] = (27) [smite evil and ice]

The rest of the round attacks are made as normal: 
   1d20+9+2;1d20+5+2 → [17,9,2] = (28) 
   1d20+9+2;1d20+5+2 → [11,5,2] = (18)

Damage:


  1d8+4+1d6+2 → [8,4,6,2] = (20) 
   1d8+4+1d6+2 → [7,4,6,2] = (19) 


When the round is over he will make an attempt to cover Cissinei's retreat, backing her up until she's able to move and out of harm's way. (I'll do Cissy and Dee's actions after this round. Also, Saxton has a shield that if need be he can use to cover her and fight defensively if there is indeed a way to keep her safer than himself. Also for the effects of many spells he has the same immunities as undead, but he can be healed like a regular living being)

*Cissinei:*
Though she can't move or take any action, she can attempt to see what the problem is here, as there is obviously something wrong and it seems to have gone unnoticed. 

Intelligence Check: 
   1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _?fastr's stuff ._ 



*Initiative Roll:* 1d20+3 → [18,3] = 21

*Round 1:*
?fastr will use his Versatile Spellcaster feat to use up two 2nd level spells to cast Regroup, which is targetted at Cissinei, Dee and Elena.

*Round 2:
*?fastr will use his Healing Belt on Cissinei, healing her of 4d8 → [1,3,6,7] = 17 health points of damage. He'll then step twenty feet forward, preparing to lead the Earth Elementals that Leif summons into the fight against the trolls.

*Round 3:
*?fastr will move into position and, assuming he's close enough, he'll attack the nearest troll.

1d20+11 +11 [True Strike] +2 [Arcane Strike] → [16,11,11,2] = 40
1d6+1 +2d4 [Arcane Strike] +9 [Power Attack] → [4,1,1,3,9] = 18





*Spoiler*: _Leif's stuff ._ 



*Initiative Roll:* 1d20+8 → [12,8] = 20

*Round 1, 2 and 3:
*Leif will cast Summon Nature's Ally II three times, once per round obviously, and summon three small Earth Elementals. They'll be ordered to move forward and not let any troll pass them. The further back the Earth Elementals push the trolls, the better.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 29, 2011)

((Holding off for changes in Elena and Kale's actions since things have changed rather dramatically with the recall))


----------



## Darth (Jun 30, 2011)

Initiative - 



7 + 5 = 12
*First round:*

Dancer will study the Troll mage/cleric/thing while maintaining a hide check. They still haven't seen me I assume. 

Hide check = 34

*Second Round: *

Dancer will continue to study the troll cleric/mage/lol

Hide check = 33

*Third Round:*

Dancer will study the troll mage for the last round while maintaining a hide check.

Hide check = 30 

*Fourth Round:*

Dancer will launch his death attack. 

Attack Roll:  NAT 20 BITCHES

 12 + 5 + 5 + 2 = 24 on the confirm. 

Damage:  8 + 3 + 4d6 Sudden Strike/Sneak Attack damage  24 = 35 total damage. 

If he doesn't pass a fortitude save of 18 he automatically dies. If he does pass it, he still takes the sneak attack damage. If the crit confirmed, he takes 70 total damage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2011)

*Round 2*

Too stunned to move or help Cissinei contemplates the situation.  Something is definitely different about these trolls, they might be 'heroes' of sorts of the troll world but they seem almost too powerful.  It occurs to her that there are a number of enchantments that might explain things if the trolls had some way of knowing where the party was and time to prepare before attacking.

The sword wielding troll turns to attack Kurgan, the dwarf does his best to fend off the attacks but the large sword manages to breech his defenses and it knocks the wind from him, leaving him reeling and stunned.

Lyn turns to face his new challenger and steps back off the edge of the structure casting as he falls.  He directs his burning rays of fire across the winged troll but is shocked to discover some invisible force prevents the flames from touching the troll's flesh!  Something is warding the creature against fire!  (Lyn of course recognizes the effects of 'protection from fire')

Heather takes aim at the largest of the trolls, the wooden arrows seem like splinters to the giant creature but she places them in the troll's neck skillfully.  Saxton charges in following the arrows but the large troll catches him in the head with his greatclub nearly snapping Saxton in two (*-38hp*) still desperate to defend his master he pushes his way through the pain and lands a counterblow of his own.

The armored troll advances on Kurgan chanting a spell (spellcraft DC 20 for 'slay living') reaching out a hand to touch the stunned dwarf.  Energy crackles and the dwarf shudders but the damage seems minimal.

Afastr casts his recall summoning back Dee and Cissinei, to his surprise Elena resists the effect (unwilling target, automatically resists).  Leif summons an Earth elemental and the creature moves forward slightly assuming a defensive position between the shelter and the three distant trolls.

Elena gives a full out attack against the large, unarmored troll.  Her blade connects four times, twice hitting locations that leave large bleeding wounds, while not immediately fatal she's confident that the troll won't last long.  The confidence is shaken somewhat when the troll lets out a long howl sending a chill through the area.  Its breath becomes ragged, its mouth froths, and its eyes become glazed almost unseeing.

Kale casts his dispel magic against the troll cleric, there's no outward effect but the cleric steps back somewhat hesitantly apparently unsure of his advance (actually dispelled 4 of the 8 buffs the cleric had, not that anyone has a way of knowing that).

The winged troll attacks Kara with bare claws and teeth.  She manages to hold off one hand by tossing her whip over the edge of the building and bracing both hands on her slender rapier but the other claw and the bite connect tearing through her fine armor.  She pauses to draw a slender wand and steps off the edge of the building pointing the wand at the troll.  Bands of glowing energy surround the troll leaving it trapped in a luminescent "cage" (dc 16 spellcraft for "silent image"  ).  Unlike Lyn she falls rapidly though twists in midair to land on her feet.

The barbarian troll attacks in a flurry of blows seemingly not noticing or caring what target he selects.  He hits Kale once (*-39hp*), Elena once (*-43hp*) and Astaldo twice with his club and one bite (*-98hp*).

Dancer circles around in the shadows observing the cleric for a chance to strike.

Kurgan gasps for air still trying to shake off the stunning but looks up at the barbarian with a look of horror.  "Run, he's in a frenzy, there's no use fighting him now.  I'll hold him back best I can," he gasps his warning out, his voice tinged with what seems to be actual fear.

Status update:
"Dragon Troll" is on the roof, trapped in an illusion (whether this will stop him is another question).

Cissinei, Lyn, Dee, Heather, Afastr, Leif, and Kara are on the ground in front of the shelter.  Cissinei and Dee have recovered from their stun for next round.  Dee's weapons are on the ground by the other trolls however.

One small Earth Elemental is defending about 20' away from the shelter.

Kurgan, Elena, Saxton, and Kale are about 30' from the shelter engaged with "Barbarian Troll," "Cleric Troll," and "Sword Wielding Troll."  Kurgan will recover from his stun for his action next round.

Dancer is hidden in the shadows somewhere around 30' from the shelter waiting to strike.

Cissinei: 16/71hp
Lyn: 64/85hp
Dee: 102/125hp
Saxton: 56/94hp
Elena: 28/116hp
Astaldo: 6/104hp
Kale: 67/106hp
Kara: 54/79hp
Kurgan: 141/184hp

The "Cleric troll" is uninjured
The "dragon troll" is uninjured
The "sword troll" is fairly wounded but hardly critical
The "barbarian troll" is critically wounded but seems to only be getting madder.

Please post any changes in strategy you might have in the next 24 hours or so, I'll try to do the next round then.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2011)

(( HOLY MOTHER OF-  ))
LYN

Round 3
"SON OF A-" Lyn yells as he lands in the ground realizing the troll just trolled him. "HE HAS FIRE RESISTANCE! CISSY! FREEZE THAT DRAGON TROLL!"

He looks up and sees the horse gushing pools of blood, kale blodied, Saxton about to get non-undeaded, and Elena badly wounded. "WELL FUCK ME" he shouts angrily.

He casts a Wall of force between them and the 3 trolls to avoid any more damage. "Get your asses back here, Elena put the horse inside, quick!"

He turns to Kara. "KARA!" he gives her a Wand of Enlarge Person.


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Elena takes Kale back to the shelter and orders Astaldo to enter. The pegasus stomps the ground as he's not fan of the idea but enters... he is too hurt.

Elena will stay behind the Elemental and defend the entrance. "KURGAN!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 1, 2011)

*Cissinei*
Seemingly in a rage, Cissinei lets out a maddened scream and her hair poofs slightly as a tingling sensation rises in the air around them. She raises her hands and lightning arcs from her fingers. She casts _Chain Lightning _on the Barbarian troll and designates him the main target, but also takes aim at any of the other trolls within thirty feet of him. 

*Spell Check (in case of resistance):   *1d20+12 → [17,12] = (29)

*Concentration Check, if need be: *  1d20+17 → [17,17] = (34)

*Spell Damage:*   12d6 → [2,6,5,3,1,1,2,5,3,5,3,4] = (40)

*Added Damage for Hellcat Gauntlets:*   1d6 → [3] = (3)

*Dee: 

*She is without at least one weapon and makes an effort to aid her sister, when the lightning ends she heals her using the healing bet's charges. 

*Healing Check From Dee: *  4d8 → [5,5,3,6] = (19)


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2011)

((I'm on my 3DS, so I can't properly post - regardless, a summary will help))

If she can, Leif will give her sword to Dee before then pulling out her bow, saying "It's about time the trolls got trolled."

She'll take aim at the hesitating Cleric, obviously using the full +5 bonus of her Bow of Songs.

?fastr will do what he does best and charge towards the trolls. If he can, he should get into position first, then Arcane Channel Ghoul Touch on one of the trolls. If that doesn't actually work (such as in the case trolls aren't considered humanoid), he'll simply burn another 2nd level spell for Arcane Strike. His Lion's Shield will join in with the attack as well.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 1, 2011)

((The Trolls are actually type "giant" not "humanoid"))

((By Afastr's action there should be a wall between the party and the three trolls so there's probably nothing for him to charge, he could ready an action to attack the dragon troll if/when it comes down from its perch))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 1, 2011)

*Round 3*
Cissinei springs into action having recovered from her stun and quickly summons arcane lightning.  The energy arcs from her outstretched hand and blasts a hole clean through the barbarian troll.  Ichor drips from the charred organs but shockingly the troll doesn't seem to even notice the wound.  The energy arcs again to the cleric troll and the sword-wielding troll however they have more time to react and dodge a portion of the damage.

The sword wielding troll attacks Kurgan again as he recovers and again manages to land a single blow, again sending the dwarf reeling ((sigh)).  Just after the hit Lyn conjures up a wall of force between the party and the trolls.  The invisible barrier hopefully providing at least a moment's respite.  Dee takes the chance to heal Cissinei using her belt, Heather takes aim at the large unarmored troll placing two arrows in the creatures head that pokes out just over the invisible barrier.  And Saxton scoops up Dee's sword and heads back to the party.

The cleric troll walks calmly along the edge of the wall of force chanting as he moves.  Oddly he doesn't guide along the wall with a hand but instead walks directly to the edge as his spell finishes.  The ground beneath the party's feet rumbles a moment and a swarm of tiny spinning blades shoot up forming a barrier that cuts the party off from their shelter.  Leif and Kara manage to dive forward as the blades appear but Cissinei, Lyn, and Heather are not so lucky (*-44hp* each).  The shock is to much for Cissinei as she drops to the ground nearly dead (@-9hp).

Afastr moves slightly and readies an attack keeping an eye on the dragon perched on the shelter.  Leif conjures another earth elemental and commands them to take up defenses on either side of the party.  Elena quickly dismounts and sends Astaldo off, cut off from defenses Astaldo needs little encouragement in flying to the distance.  Elena then moves back toward the party and readies an attack.

The dragon troll takes off and lands in the middle of the party.  Afastr lands a solid blow as the creature lands and the mutant creature returns the favor, latching on with both claws and rending Afastr's skin along side a brutal bite (*-77hp*).

Kale moves back and quickly heals Elena (he can't reach Cissinei) 18 damage.  Kara shifts over and triggers her belt of healing on Cissinei healing her 32.

The barbarian troll pounds against the wall in a rage and makes his way down and around it.  With a single brutal swing he obliterates the earth elemental guarding that side but is too far away to vent any more of his fury.

Kurgan is still stunned and Dancer completes his study of the clerical troll and is ready to make his move next round.


*Spoiler*: _tactical update_ 



(no there's no giant hole in the shelter, apparently I just forgot to fill it back in)




Status:
Cissinei 23/71
Lyn 20/85
Dee 102/125
Heather 40/84
Saxton 56/94
Afastr 19/96
Leif 52/52
Eth2 11/11
Kale 67/106
Kara 54/79
(Ver 63/63)


"Sword Troll" is still somewhere in the middle, he's hurt but he doesn't look like he's about to drop.

"Cleric Troll" is barely scratched.

"Dragon Troll" is lightly wounded.

"Barbarian Troll" really looks like he should be dead now, but that doesn't seem like it's slowing him down any.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 2, 2011)

*Heather...*

HP: 84 – 44 = 40
AC: 22

Saves
Fort: +8
Ref: +12
Will: +6

Init:
1d20+6
11+6 = 17


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 4:
Heather quickly pulls the Lizard's Roar arrow that the shop keeper had given her out of her quiver, aims at the cleric troll and lets fly, hoping to silence him for a while.
Attack:
1d20+18
18+18 = 36
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5 

Rapid Shot:
Attack:
1d20+16
17+16 = 33
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
2+0 = 2

Round 5:
Attack:
1d20+18
18+18 = 36
Damage:
1d8+5
5+5 = 10
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
6+0 = 6

Rapid Shot:
Attack:
1d20+16
2+16 = 18
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

Round 6:
Attack:
1d20+18
9+18 = 27
Damage:
1d8+5
8+5 = 13
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

Rapid Shot:
Attack:
1d20+16
3+16 = 19
Damage:
1d8+5
5+5 = 10
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2011)

Round 4

Lyn shouts as blood sprouts from his neck and hands "CISSY! STEP BACK AND BLOCK THE RAGING  TROLL! I'll deal with the Cleric!" He then hands out the scrolls of Enervation to Kara and Afastar, "TAKE HIM DOWN!". He does a 5ft step inside the shelter and from there he casts his scroll of Enevation.  


Ranged Touch Attack 
1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)


1d4 → [4] = (4) 


"NO SAVE BITCH! HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT!? HUH!? HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT!!???"  He's loosing it.

------------------------------



Elena looks at the Dragon Troll and knows she must keep him away from the rest. 

She will hope Cissy and Lyn can manage to stop the cleric and the barbarian. _-Pelor, I beg you for help. I have fought demons and undead never asking anything in return from any god. But now I'm here pleading to you to save my friends- _ Elena sends a wishful prayer to the sun god in this dark night...

...She rises Nusintia and makes a full attack with the help of her Boots of Speeed (6 charges left). "HYAAAAAAAAAAAAA!"


Full attack
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [9,19] = (28)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [8,14] = (22)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [19,9] = (28) -Crit-
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [15,19] = (34)


Dmg
1d8+10+2d6 → [8,10,2,1] = (21)
1d8+10+2d6 → [7,10,4,6] = (27)
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,2,4] = (20)
1d8+10+2d6 → [4,10,2,2] = (18)


Crit Confirm
1d20+19 → [10,19] = (29)
1d8+10+2d6 → [6,10,6,5] = (27)

(( diediediediediediediediediediediediediediediediediediediediediediediedie  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2011)

*Cissinei *
Cissinei will be casting wall of force and making her escape to the inside, she will try and cut off the Barbarian and make her wall intersect Lyn's so that he can't pass between it and the house. But she won't trap any of the party over there with the creature because that would be death. "Lyn, just get in doors soon, we can't stand out here," she tells him. 

*Dee*


*Spoiler*: _this is going to be shocking_ 



 Dee is going to attempt something ridiculous and crazy to buy Lyn, Cissinei and Asafi time. She will attempt to jump onto the Dragon's back and pull back on its neck so that it can't use the breath weapon on any of the party members. 

I hope I can use Tumble Check: 
   1d20+22 → [19,22] = (41)

Balance: 
   1d20+22 → [5,22] = (27)

Attack: 
   1d20+19 → [13,19] = (32)

Damage: 
   1d8+4+2 → [5,4,2] = (11)

Sneak Attack: 
   6d6 → [3,2,5,5,5,4] = (24)

*Saxon: 
*He will attack. 
   1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+5 → [19,14] = (33) 
   1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+5 → [6,9] = (15)  
   1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19) +2 (smite evil) = 21

Damage: 
   1d8+4+1d6+2 → [6,4,1,2] = (13)  
   1d8+4+1d6+2 → [2,4,1,2] = (9) 
   1d8+4+1d6+2 → [1,4,2,2] = (9) + 11 (smite evil) = 20 
















*Saxon *
The character will be attacking the


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 2, 2011)

_Right.  Since you guys asked for it.  Moogle is fine with it..._

About 120 ft to the northeast.  Sebastian dismounted one of the "borrowed" horses.  His heart sank as he saw the scene before him.  The silhouettes of giants moving in the darkness; it was an ill omen indeed that had awakened him.  Fortunately he had a good eye for such things.  The air around him started to glow as the Cleric began to radiate positive energy.  In an unearthly voice he shouted:  "Let there be light!"  And there was fire.  Lots of fire.

Initiative:  1d20+4
18+4 = 22


*Spoiler*: __ 




Divine Spell Power Turning Check

1d20 + 4 CHA + 2 Knowledge Religion + 3 Special + 2 Glory Domain
1d20+11
11+11 = 22
+4 to CL

Sebastian will call down a Flamestrike on the Cleric Troll.   His range is roughly 240 feet.
Save DC is 20 Reflex. 
14d6+0
2,5,6,6,6,2,3,5,1,3,6,3,2,5+0 = 55 damage




The bard dismounted as well, Strat coming out to play.  Down came the crashing chords--the sort of sound that could be heard for miles.  Encouraging to those who know the sound, and confusing to those who don't.  Enough to make one hell of a noise anyhow. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Initiative: 1d20+3
*15+3 = 18*

HP: 67/72
AC: 20 (17 FF, 15 touch)
Fort: +5
Ref: +9
Wil: +7



Rebecca will use Words of Creation and take some nonlethal damage to give her, Sebastian, and allies within hearing range a buff.  Strat will harmonize.

2d4+0
3,2+0 = 5 <--Already noted in HP total

+4 to the attack and weapon damage rolls of applicable allies.  +4 morale bonus on saves vs. Charm/Fear effects


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 3, 2011)

*Round 4*
On the horizon reinforcements appear, taking off like a streak of light Eihana charges forward covering the distance to the cleric troll in moments and leaping to slice the creature across the chest with her katana before it is even aware of her approach.

Cissinei traps the barbarian troll in a cage of force before ducking into the shelter away from the whirring blades.  The barbarian rages slamming against the invisible barrier futilely.  The sword wielding troll moves south along the edge of the barrier keeping a careful eye on the party.

Lyn tosses scrolls to Kara and Afastr, recites his own scroll, and steps into the shelter.  Afastr and Kara both step away from the dragon troll and recite their scrolls as well.  The clerical troll looks far weaker by the time they are done (*snicker* rolled the max on all of them, 12 negative levels).

Dee scrambles up the winged troll and attempts to restrain the large creature but ultimately she's shrugged off, the troll is simply too powerful for her to contain.  Heather fires off her silencing arrow and moves carefully inside to the protection of the walls.  Saxton lashes out with his sword against the winged troll but only one of his attacks manages to pierce the creatures thick hide.

Sebastian walks forward boldly calling upon the divine fire of Pelor to smite the wicked trolls.  A piller of holy fire descends upon the troll cleric scortching the creature badly.  The cleric realizing it will need magical support to win the fight grasps one of the arrows and tosses it aside, luckily for it it chooses correctly and the silence effect is thrown aside (unlucky for it that's its action for the round).

Leif realizes she's in a dangerous position and carefully withdraws away from the winged troll even as she begins to hear the sound of Rebecca's song brightening the morale of those around.

Gritting her teeth with renewed hope Elena unleashes a flurry of cuts against the winged troll, it staggers but the attacks are not quite enough to fell it.  Turning to enact revenge the winged troll swings its mighty claws.  Like with Afastr moments before the talons rip effortlessly through her new armor and the soft flesh below.  The sudden damage is too much for her and she flies back limply crashing to the ground to lay still (*-66hp*).

Kale, realizing that there's nothing his magic can do where he is pulls back carefully looking for a chance to aid someone next round.  Gritting his teeth Kurgan just manages to connect with his swing (would have missed were it not for Rebecca), while too late for Elena the damage is enough to drop the winged troll to the ground.

Dancer makes his move springing upon the cleric from the shadows.  Charging forward he leaps from the knee of the troll grabs a handhold on the armor and thrusts his katana upward driving it into the underside of the chin.  At the last second the troll shifts and his lethal strike is ruined, though it still leaves a horrid wound behind as he drops back to the ground.

Status update:


Eihana: Fresh and ready to fight
Cissinei: 23/71
Lyn: 20/85
Dee: 102/125
Heather: 40/85
Saxton: 56/94
Sebastian: Fresh and ready to fight
Afastr: 19/96
Leif: Fresh and ready to fight
Eth2: Fresh and ready to fight (though about to unsummon)
Rebecca: Fresh and ready to fight
Elena: Dead.
Kale: 67/106
Kara: 54/79
Isaac: Fresh and ready to fight (sorta)
Kurgan: 122/184
Dancer: Fresh and ready to fight

"Sword Troll" still has some significant wounds, though they somehow seem less serious now then they were moments before.

"Cleric Troll" very badly injured, also enervated by -12.

"Barbarian Troll" still look like he really should be dead, currently venting his rage all over the invisible shields trapping him in.

"Dragon Troll" laid out on the ground.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2011)

*Dee
*Dee uses Saxton to Flank the Dragon Troll and she will try and finish it off. Using her Swashbuckler abilities she designates the Dragon Troll for her +2 dodge bonus to AC. On top of that, she's flanking him now which gives her a +4 (as per Improved Flanking) to her attack rolls. Dee will try will launch her full attack: 

*Attacks: *
 1d20+23;1d20+17;1d20+13 → [16,23] = (39)
 1d20+23;1d20+17;1d20+13 → [9,17] = (26) 
   1d20+23;1d20+17;1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25)

*Damage: *
   1d8+4+2 → [5,4,2] = (11) 
   1d8+4+2 → [1,4,2] = (7) 
   1d8+4+2 → [7,4,2] = (13)

*Sneak Attack Damage:* 
   6d6 → [4,3,4,6,5,4] = (26)

(Dee was only using the one sword, this is the one without Holy or Fire Damage, but its +2 instead of +1)

*Saxon
*He makes a full round attack to assist Dee. If this dragon troll is down, he waits for the sword troll and tries to drag Elena out of the way. 

*Attacks:*
   1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+5 → [19,14] = (33) +2 (for feats) =35 + 2 (flanking) = 37
   1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+5 → [13,9] = (22) +2 (for feats) = 24 + 2 (flanking)  = 26
   1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15) +2 (for feats) = 17 + 2 (flanking)  = 19

*Damage: *
   1d8+4+1d6+2 → [2,4,6,2] = (14) 
   1d8+4+1d6+2 → [2,4,5,2] = (13) 
   1d8+4+1d6+2 → [7,4,2,2] = (15)

I keep forgetting to add for feats and my skills and the like. Dee has a lot of good stuff I've never ever used on her!

Edit: I forgot to add for flanking on Saxton.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 3, 2011)

((The Dragon troll dropped unconscious last round in case you didn't catch that.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2011)

((Dragon Troll is dead))

Elena falls to the ground, she feels everything slow motion, but she knows that's not the Haste spell. The last thing she sees is the party still fighting. -*Not yet*- a single powerful feeling crosses her mind just before everything goes black.



::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


From the shelter, Lyn sees Elena fall limp to the floor. He opens his mouth in disbelief gasping as if someone was choking him. That's..._ it can't be_. After the true settles in he let's out a scream full of rage and suddenly, for everyone's surprise, tears of hatred start flowing out of his eyes. 

_*"I'M GOING TO DESTROY YOU!" *_he roared. 

If there are more windows from the side of the shelter he's going to cast a scorching ray to the sword troll and empowering using up one of his remaining 5th level spells.


Ranged Touch Attacks

1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)

Damage
4d6+1d6 → [4,5,5,5,1] = (20) +50% = 30
4d6+1d6 → [6,2,6,6,4] = (24) +50% = 36
4d6+1d6 → [5,6,2,1,6] = (20) +50% = 30


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2011)

((Saxon and Dee will turn on Sword Troll then and deliver what they can while trying to flank him)).

*Cissinei*
When Lyn goes to run out, Cissinei touches him and casts Ice Shield on him to give him some DR to protect him for up to 120 points of damage

The warded creature gains resistance to blows, cuts, stabs, and slashes. The subject gains damage reduction 15/?. The spell prevents a total of 10 points of damage per caster level (maximum 150 points). While protected by the spell, the creature also has vulnerability to fi re and takes half again as much (+50%) damage as normal from the effect, regardless of whether a saving throw is allowed, or if the save is a success or failure.

 She stays in doors though.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2011)

((Lyn is not going out of the shelter, he casts from a window. The Swords are still outside the door. ))



> If there are more windows from the side of the shelter he's going to cast a scorching ray to the sword troll and empowering using up one of his remaining 5th level spells.



EDIt: If he can't attack Sword Troll from there. he scorches the cleric instead.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 4, 2011)

Sebastian: 

The air around Sebastian shimmered with heat as he continued his advance.  His hand was still outstretched towards the troll Cleric.  "Woe unto thee" he called out.  "For the fires of heaven are upon you!"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Flamestrike on Cleric Troll again.  This is also improved through the usage of Divine Spell Power.  Reflex Save DC is 20.

Divine Spell Power:  1d20+11
17+11 = 28.  +4 to CL

Flamestrike:  14d6+0
5,5,3,3,2,2,6,5,5,2,5,5,5,5+0 = 58



Rebecca meanwhile moved southwest as fast as she could--at a run, getting to within range of the trolls (sword, dragon).  She only needed a short distance for this.  The bard drew the Ax back by the neck and let it fly.  This wasn't a normal throw, but a spell that catapulted the wickedly bladed Stratocaster through the night like a flying guillotine. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spell:  Whirling Blade.  Let's you make 1 attack against each enemy in a 60 ft line.  Weapon returns after completing the strikes.  CHA replaces STR.

1d20 + 6 (BaB) + 5 (CHA) + 4 (WOC) +1 (Magic Weapon) = 16

Dragon Troll:  1d20+16
17+16 = 33
1d10+12
6+12 = 18

Damage:  1d10 + 1 (Magic) + 4 (WOC) + 7 (CHA, 2H)

Sword Troll:  1d20+16
18+16 = 34

1d10+12
10+12 = 22


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

((Doing a partial round at the moment))

*Round 5*
Eihana continues her assault on the clerical troll, her holy sword cuts the foul creature across the knees dropping the creature low then a second quick cut across the abdomen bending it over and finally a third cut across the throat dropping it to the ground still.

Cissinei enhances Lyn's defense as the sword troll moves forward taking up a defensive position, only to engage Lyn's searing rays of fire.  The troll's flesh sizzles under the intensity of the flames and shortly it too drops to the ground corpse charred and still.

-----

Pausing the action here as there are no valid targets for the party anymore (or for their opponents).

The party can regroup, heal/buff/whatever for the next 10(ish) rounds while Cissinei's wall of force holds the barbarian (Cissinei can dismiss the wall as a free action whenever she wants).

If you have other priorities please post what your characters are doing (I'm keeping the same initiative at least for now.

Also anyone with Knowledge: Nature would be well advised to make a check now.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 4, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow glares at the darkness then over the creatures.

Knowledge Nature:
1d20+13
18+13 = 31


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Cissinei*
Cissinei exists the house and crosses the battlefield to where the troll is encased in the force wall. "Burn the others if it won't harm anything, or dismember them all. Either way we need to make sure they're not coming back," her voice is steady but only because she's forcing herself to be so. "As for you..." she holds her hands out before the Force Wall and utters something in low, Draconic. The wall shimmers violently and then vanishes from sight again. "There...now that its permanent it looks like you won't be walking away from there soon."

(Cissinei expelled 2,500 XP to make the Wall of Force permanent, all of it) 

Cissinei doesn't have Knowledge Nature, but she does have high INT. 
   1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23) 



*Dee *
Dee says nothing and doesn't seem to want to go near or look at Elena, she just begins to hack up what she can of the dead trolls and spreads the pieces out so they can't possibly reach one another.

*Saxton*
He solemnly lifts Elena to carry her back inside of the shelter and out of the bog. "We can't leave her out here in the elements like this, it would be bad for preserving the body..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Heather...*
> 
> The drow glares at the darkness then over the creatures.
> 
> ...



Heather's well aware that one of the defining features of trolls is that they heal rapidly from injuries inflicted by mere steel.  It takes fire or acid to truly kill a troll.

Worse she recognizes that the "sword troll" is actually an enhanced breed of troll known as a "war troll."  Even Lyn's flames do not truly leave lasting wounds upon the creature, it will take acid to put it down for good.

Likely all of the "dead" trolls will be back on their feet in moments if left alone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Cissinei *
(going to pretend that Heather informed us to make this go faster)

"Well we can't let that happen," she said. She looked to Sebastian, hardly realizing that he had just returned or taking time to welcome him back. 

"Sebastian, I'm going to raise all of these Trolls from the dead as mindless undead. I want you to turn them as hard as you can, turn them as if your life depended on it, because it probably does..."

She coughs up a mouthful of blood before she can say more, and drops to he knees to clutch her battered sides. "Sorry...I'm...that was stupid--I'm not sure what's wrong with me...why did I run out there?" she was almost in tears, whether from the pain or Elena it was hard to tell. "If I'm going to do this, I need you to heal me, please."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 4, 2011)

Sebastian thought about this.  The very act of raising undead made his skin crawl.  He remembered very plainly telling Cissinei what he'd do to her if she raised any undead.  Then the Cleric looked at the trolls, and then saw Elena lying limp and bloodied like a rag doll, no life in her.  

_Pelor forgive me_ whispered the Cleric.  That terrible dream, the one that had awoken him in a fevered sweat had come true.  

He choked and looked to Cissinei "Raise them."  He knew enough of Necromantic energies to know that they would cause the regeneration to stop.  "Then bring them together, and I shall send them all to Hell. In the meantime I shall busy myself with healing those who need it.  Everyone, keep these things well dead!"

Cure Critical Wounds:  5 castings for those who need them.  Class feature empowered healing.  CL is at +1

*Spoiler*: __ 




6d8+11 → [1,6,2,6,1,6,11] = (33)  --> Cissinei
6d8+11 → [5,5,3,7,8,6,11] = (45)  --> Lyn
6d8+11 → [3,4,4,1,6,2,11] = (31)  --> Heather
6d8+11 → [1,4,6,2,3,5,11] = (32) -->  Afastr
6d8+11 → [7,3,5,4,6,8,11] = (44) --> Kale




Cure Serious Wounds:  6 Castings

*Spoiler*: __ 




4d8+11 → [6,1,8,1,11] = (27) --> Cissinei
4d8+11 → [3,1,4,1,11] = (20) --> Lyn
4d8+11 → [6,7,1,6,11] = (31) --> Kara
4d8+11 → [4,4,6,6,11] = (31) --> Saxton
4d8+11 → [3,6,5,2,11] = (27) --> Afastr
4d8+11 → [6,1,1,6,11] = (25) --> Dee





Rebecca busied herself delivering coup-de-graces with Strat.  Sure it probably wouldn't definitively  "kill" them outright.  But they couldn't have trolls running around the place while Cissinei was raising them, and the bard could keep them dead enough.  "Come on you lot.  Let's keep em dead.  Might want to take their stuff while we're at it."

Sebastian will execute a greater turning once the undead trolls are prepared.  With a greater turning, undead who are normally turned are instead destroyed in a flash of light, reduced to ashes.  His eyes shine like the sun.  "Disappear!"

*Spoiler*: __ 




Turning Check: 1d20+11
14+11 = 25

Most powerful undead affected is 14 HD
(3d6 + 10 + 4) * 1.5 (Empowered Turning)

3d6+14
4,5,6+14 = 29
29 * 1.5 = 43 HD of undead destroyed.  No save.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Cissinei*
She still carries the materials, though this will exhaust her supply. She prepares the bodies as she was taught, thinking all the while of how she never thought she would do this again and twice today she's considered it, once during the fight and now. 

She enlists Dee to help her and instructs her where to place the jewels and has them help her drag them across to where they're in a circle around her. 

"I raise them and when they're up I have them stand around in a circle until its done..." she explains to Sebastian. "Everyone ready your weapons in case this goes wrong..."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

Lyn still "raging" teleport to the roof of the house and casts Cloudkill at the barbarian at level 9 so it only lasts the remaining rounds of the Wall of Force.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

One minor problem with the 'animate dead' plan, the trolls would have to be 'dead' to animate them wouldn't they?  As it is the trolls are simply unconscious, game-mechanic-wise the party's weapons only deal non-lethal damage to them.

Lyn doesn't have line-of-effect to the barbarian troll, he had to be sealed in his cage with a roof lest he climb/jump out.  He can take some solace in knowing the barbarian will suffocate in the near future.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

Lyn helps with Acid Splash and some of the vials of Alchemist Fire they got for the Dragon to keep the trolls from regenerating if needed.

He doesn't talk with anyone else and he follows Saxton inside the shelter to see  Elena's body. He sits at her side still with and absent look in his face, red eyes full of tears and disbelief.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

Trying 'acid splash' on the war troll reveals that it is warded against acid in the same manner the dragon troll was warded against fire.  'Acid splash' on the dragon troll also has no effect however no magic seems to be at work (perhaps it inherited this from its father?).

It takes a few vials of alchemists fire but before long the cleric troll is consumed by the flames and is nothing more than a charred corpse within an armor shell.

(It might be a long night  )


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't worry, we had about 50 flask of alchemist fire between all of the party. And Lyn still has a couple of Scorching Rays.

Barbarian Troll -Trapped
Cleric Troll
Sword Troll - WAR TROLL  (Warded vs Acid) 
Dragon Troll,  Immune to Acid (Warded vs Fire)


I'm under the impression that they have Protection vs Energy Fire/Acid. Can someone else dispel that? Sebastia, Kale, Cissy, Afastr?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

That's correct, the Dragon Troll is warded by Protection from Fire and the War Troll by Protection from Acid.

(Fun fact, the cleric troll had protection from fire as well, but it was dispelled earlier by Kale)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

(( A creature must have a Constitution score to have the regeneration ability.))

Lyn encases the remains of the other two trolls in a wall of force one over the over and proceed to cast Cloudkill (12 rounds) from above. If needed, he uses his remaining wall of force to close it.

"I told you I would destroy you" He FINALLY walks away to mourn Elena.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

((Technically a constitution of zero is different than not having a constitution score.  But having a constitution of zero is a fine way to kill a regenerating creature so the difference is moot in this case.))

After a few moments of choking the two remaining trolls give in to the poisonous gas and lie still.  The barbarian troll's rage eventually ends and to most's surprise he promptly drops to the ground as if the rage were the only thing keeping him standing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Technically a constitution of zero is different than not having a constitution score.  But having a constitution of zero is a fine way to kill a regenerating creature so the difference is moot in this case.))
> 
> After a few moments of choking the two remaining trolls give in to the poisonous gas and lie still.  The barbarian troll's rage eventually ends and to most's surprise he promptly drops to the ground* as if the rage were the only thing keeping him standing.*


((Totally called that one.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

((Meanwhile, my characters))

*Kurgan*
Kurgan watches quietly as Elena's body is brought into the shelter mentally cursuing his own weakness that he had to watch so much of the battle stunned.  He takes a vigil outside by the entrance of the shelter.  It's said when a great warrior dies that the gods will send their agents to ferry them on to the afterlife, if the wrong agents arrive they would need to get by his axe first.

*Kara*
Kara stood stunned since Elena was struck down.  Elena was the strongest person she knew and yet she fell here.  And so short before the battle was won.  A portion of her mind busily reviewed the battle, looking over the strategy, her actions, questioning each move.

And each answer was the same.  They simply didn't know what they had gotten into.  The efforts she had made with her informants, they were mere child's games when faced with a real problem.  She would rectify that.  

And while the analytical part of her mind worked over the details of how to do that the rest of her wept openly.

*Eihana*
Eihana cleaned the blade of her katana on the body of the dead troll while looking at the others.  Mourning was a private matter, outsiders like herself would not be welcome.  She had exhausted her healing earlier in the village, but she could help scout and make sure there were no more trolls in the area waiting to ambush.  She slipped off quietly into the darkness to investigate the area.

*Isaac*
Isaac sat quietly near the shelter resting his old bones.  He looked over the battlefield carefully retracing the steps of the battle but kept quiet.  He wondered briefly if this would be a story told by the bards one day, or whether it was yet another piece of history that would vanish.  Either way there was little he was able to do to help at this point, time was needed to heal the wounds of this battle.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

Lyn kept that empty look in his face for a long time. Like his brain was trying to understand the implications of this. What did they did wrong? She had been close before, but there was always...

He turns up realizing that Sebastian might be still around. "Where...? He can. He should be able to-" he half mumbled. "We can bring her back right?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Cissinei *
"If Sebastian has the spell components, he can bring her back. If not we can keep her body from...we can keep her fresh until we're able to reach a place where we can get them and try something," Cissinei said in a low tone. She was still holding her stomach as if it hurt, though it shouldn't anymore.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

*Exp Rewards*
Eihana		1350
Cissinei	1350
Elena		1350
Kurgan		1350
Dee		1350
Lyn		1650
Kara		1650
Isaac		1650
Saxton		1650
Sebastian	2250
Afastr		2250
Leif		2250
Rebecca		2250
Kale		2250
Heather		2250
Dancer		2250


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 4, 2011)

_
Lyn kept that empty look in his face for a long time. Like his brain was trying to understand the implications of this. What did they did wrong? She had been close before, but there was always...

He turns up realizing that Sebastian might be still around. "Where...? He can. He should be able to-" he half mumbled. "We can bring her back right?" _

Sebastian looked like, well the closest Lyn would have ever seen a battle-hardened Cleric to breaking down.  "Light blast me for being too late!"  He looked at the sky.  "I'm out of magic till Matins.  But I don't have the materials necessary to form the Soul Conduit."

Rebecca touched Lyn on the arm and drew him away.  "You might want to leave him alone for a bit Lyn.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

"Don't-" Lyn reacted to the touch like she was made of acid, moving away. He didn't want to be touched at all. "Just-" he tried to explain but the frustration was too much to handle he just followed away from Sebastian.

"WHY? Why did this...?" and suddenly his eyes 'flared' upon a realization. "_Cissy..._" he turned around to the wizard "This is all your _DAMN FAULT_! If you hadn't rushed!! She had to-!!... She was my FAMILY!!" He tried to shout but his voice was cracking.

He stormed off to the opposite side of the camp and sat behind the Wall of force where the barbarian was trapped sobbing. He couldn't remember the last time he had cried. He had cried of happiness but never like this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Cissinei*
Cissinei stood there silently. "I don't even understand how...I can't do this anymore," she said. "I need to just be gone, now..." she said. With Poe and the remainder of her things gathered up she didn't wait for anyone to respond before she blipped out of existence with a wave of her hand.

If she can before she's gone, she will cast another spell, a message to Sebastian using the cantrip message. 

_"Remember what I told you about before...what's inside of me, I think its controlling me, or its able to control me..." _

*Dee*
When her sister was gone she didn't know what to do or say, reclined back against the edge of the house with a cigarette and for the first time in a long time she had nothing to respond with.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2011)

(posting from my phone so I can't really do too many rolls. Kale dispels anything that needs to be and heals if sebastians isn't enough)

Kale shakes his head, looking at elena's corpse. "I was in charge of healing. I should've done better"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 4, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather and Coia slowly pace outside, senses alert and wary of anything else that might come across their camp at the worst possible time.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

Lyn will try to sleep and get some rest just because he knows they will need his magic for the following day.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

((If everyone's ready we can move on to the next day.  Or the next attack-in-the-middle-of-the-night-that-disrupts-the-spellcasters-sleep at least))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

(( I'm fine with it, although I don't know if Elena died before or after midnight. Before midnight would imply she comes back with this sunrise. Otherwise, it would have to be next day. That's how I understand. BTW... *CTK*, how would you say it works? The original body disappears and she's wakes up outside??))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

Original body is just gone, Elena just wanders out of the woods kind of baffled and unsure of what's just happened. But she does remember something, I will have to tell you in PM.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

((It would have been after midnight, I assumed it was still at dawn as long as it's before dawn.  As to the details of what happens that's up to CTK (though the purist in me says the body should stay (with all the equipment!) and a "new" Elena shows up) ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

If you die before dawn you come back at dawn. So yeah she would be there in the morning.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

(( I love PMs.  Not PMS. ))


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2011)

*Dancer*
Unscathed and uninjured, Dancer watched as they carried Elena's body into the shack.

"Apparently she wasn't as strong as I thought she was." Dancer murmured to himself. 

He moved to take position ahead of the shack, and melded into the shadows, where he would take watch for the rest of the night.


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2011)

could anyone point me in the direction of experience gained for the dragon? So far, the only experience I've added onto my initial experience was from the trolls.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

Darth said:


> could anyone point me in the direction of experience gained for the dragon? So far, the only experience I've added onto my initial experience was from the trolls.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

The night passes slowly but without further incident.  Eihana returns a few times throughout the night from her patrol eventually setting up a small fire and tending to her equipment outside the shelter however she stays quiet allowing the others time to mourn and rest.  If she discovers anything she gives no indication.

Soon the sky begins to lighten and the first lights of dawn trickle through the swampland.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

The light half wakes Lyn from his slumber. He was thankful he didn't dream of anything or he would be in a worse mood. He didn't move from his position... he didn't want to do anything. The treasure? Well, sure. They could find something to buy the stuff Sebastian or other clerics needed to bring her back, but he didn't want to move. Apathy had washed all over him.


He felt someone approaching and patting him in the shoulder. "Not now" he moved his shoulder away. 

"Lyn, What happened?" he got poked in the shoulder again.

"I said-" he stopped cold and open his eyes in shock. He turned around as fast as a cat. "Elena!?"

Elena was crouching at his side with a very confused look. "Are you alright? Did anyone else-?"

(( Lyn casted a fireball as it was clearly necromancy foul play at work!  ))


"YOU ARE ALIVE!!!" he got up in a single move "But... He told us he didn't have the spells and the components-!"

"Who?"

"Sebastian, of course!" Lyn looked back at the shelter calling the others. "Hey! Why didn't you tell me you found a way to bring her back!"

"Oh, I think I heard Rebecca too but... I don't remember much" she was serious "i don't think Sebastian brought me back"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Dee*
"Elena?" she hadn't believed it when she first heard the voice but it had roused her out of her sleep and she sat staring as Lyn talked with the woman that Dee knew to have died earlier that morning. She couldn't actually understand what she was seeing. _Was this a dream?_

"This is impossible, you can't be back," Dee said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 4, 2011)

_"Sebastian, of course!" Lyn looked back at the shelter calling the others. "Hey! Why didn't you tell me you found a way to bring her back!"
_

The Cleric rounded the side of the hut/shelter.  He had been at Matins.  "Bring who back...wait what, Elena!"  At this point the Cleric forgot where he was & what was appropriate.  GLOMP!  Sebastian was apparently excited, confused and overjoyed all at the same time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Dee
*Dee sat up on the edge of her bed as Sebastian hugged Elena. "I still don't understand...Lyn did you do something...or maybe someone else. Couldn't it be like...a wish spell? That can bring someone back, right?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2011)

Eihana approaches the group cautiously, looking somewhat weary from her night's patrol.  Her eyes glow brilliantly blue for a moment then fade, "whatever it is left no trace of evil about her."  ((Or so the temporary-DM assumes, if that's not the case she should know))  "I would write it off as divine providence and suggest a visit to whatever temple you hold dear as soon as possible to express your thanks more directly.  I'd also suggest taking care in the future, most get only one chance at life, it would be an insult to the gods to squander their gift."  If she notices Dancer or Kara she doesn't mention it.

Kara, for her part, is stunned.  It's not often that she's speechless twice in so short a period.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2011)

"Sebastian!" the confusion on her face vanished and she forgot about Lyn. Strangely enough, Elena was ready to glomp him back. She hugged him as she was afraid he(or she) would vanish away. She didn't loose another second and planted him a huge kiss. "I though I would not see you again"


"Hey!" Lyn complained laughing nervously trying to look like his behavior from last night didn't happen "We were working on it! It would have taken a little while. You were actually dead for about... Wait, you didn't bring her back? then it was Kale? I really doubt it was Cissy... oh shit! _Cissy_." he turned to look at Dee with a pale face that said _FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-K_.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Dee*
A slight grimace appeared on Dee's face. "Cissinei left last night...she kind of vanished from sight..." she said. "But we really can't assume that this was her or anyone else that we know and trust's doing, we need some way to make sure she's the real Elena. Its not like we haven't seen a shape-shifter before or other tricky spells..." 

Dee looked to Sebastian and then Lyn. "How would we test for that?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2011)

Astaldo walked closer. He had stayed hidden for most of the time, he had also thought Elena had died. He waited behind the shelter. He activates Detect Evil on her and then Detect good. Happy to enough with the results he gets closer and snuggle his head against her. "I'm so sorry Astaldo, you got it pretty bad"

"Well, there are some other ways too..." He will casts Detect Magic.

"Its me really!" 

Lyn will check for her magical auras. Bracers, check. Armor, check. Nusintia, check. Boots, check. Crest, check. But then he manages to get a glimpse of an additional magical aura on the edge of the armor. "Can you... take off your armor"

"Yeah, sure... just don't, don't try to kill me. It was not nice and I really want to avoid that." she starts taking off her armor "I remember speaking with Madeline. She told me there's a big fight ahead... Pelor needed me back here. I'm not sure what we would be facing but she assured me we need to get in shape and prepare"

Once she had no upper armor (it was strange seeing her without it), Lyn actually had a better look at the aura. It was emanating from her skin in her chest... over her heart. "Uhm, chest" he pointed out.

"What about it?"

"Can you... erh, show? There's something in there" even if this was a doppleganger, she seemed quite capable of ripping some limbs apart. Elena sighed and opened her shirt over to the side and it was shocked to see lines over her heart. "what the-...?"






((CTL, any more additional details? Does Lyn gets the hint? ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2011)

*Dee*
"I never knew Elena had a tattoo...in fact," Dee thought back to when they were in the bath houses all those years ago. "She didn't use to have one a few years back....I take it someone had a few too many and woke up with that?" Dee said pointing.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 5, 2011)

_
Dee looked to Sebastian and then Lyn. "How would we test for that?" _

Sebastian broke away from Elena, a little red.  "Well...um..."  he scratched his head.  "I suppose I could just prepare a proper communing spell, and ask someone.  The Lady Mayaheine might know.  But I'm pretty sure she's Elena--and the easiest way to prove it one way or another is a question.  Something specific--something a doppleganger won't be able to know."

He looked over to Dee:  "I'm sorry about bringing this up but..."  The Cleric looked to Elena:  "So do you remember what it was Deidre slept with that one Elven officer in Elfenlied for when we were fighting Dis?  They both were quite drunk and loud about it if I remember correctly."  (Moonblade, lineage)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2011)

*Dee *
Dee gave a little smirk, though she was visibly caught off guard. "Its okay really. Don't you remember Elena? We talked about it together and Maddy made some crack about me needing pregnancy armor...that seems like such a long time ago," thinking back on it seemed to catch her more off guard. 

"Hard to imagine that pirate me is less of a scoundrel than whoring, alcoholic, bar fighting me..."


----------



## Darth (Jul 5, 2011)

Dancer heard loud voices coming from the camp and he slunk back to investigate.

When he caught sight of Elena, he quickly unsheathed his katana's and crouched, ready to slay an apparition or a doppleganger if need be. A quick glance and he noted that the other's didn't seem to have any cause to fear the apparition. Apparently, they had misjudged her wounds and thought her to have been killed. Dancer was surprised and even more impressed at the woman's fortitude. 

"I'm starting to wonder if she can really be killed. Damn, she's quite a woman. I've never seen one quite like her before."

Shaking his head, Dancer walked back to the edge of the encampment and melded back into the shadows.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2011)

"Yes, I remember that part. Not exactly... nice. We found that spirit afterwards and if it wasn't for Svergild we wouldn't have Dee here with us"

"Ehem... uhm... I have seen something like this tatoo before" he interrupted clearing his throat. "Uhm... Cissy had one. But hers was different design. Not sure what they mean but they are actually magical of some sort. I agree with Sebastian, asking above might be our best chance"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2011)

Kale stands behind Dancer and chews his lip thoughtfully, "I know, it is odd," he says after a moment. "of course I'm happy, but...dead things are supposed to stay dead. This feels unnatural."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2011)

(( South Park - Marjorine episode. Scene with Butter's parents.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Linda:	Stephen, you did what??
Stephen:	I had to, Linda. If there was even the slightest chance it would bring him back! I don't know! I don't know what I'm doing anymore!
Linda:	You dug up our son's body?? Performed some kind of pagan ritual??
Stephen:	Linda, I did it for you! You wanted him back so much. So did I!
Linda:	Not like this! [swoons a bit, and softly] ...Not like this. He wouldn't be our son, Stephen. He would be a walking abomination. An unholy demon spawn! [knocks are heard on the front door and they both gasp, afraid of who or what is on the other side. More knocks, and then...]
Butters:	Hello?
Stephen:	[softly] It's him.
Linda:	Keep the door locked.
Butters:	Mom? Dad? Ih it's me, Butters. I'm back. [his parents have horrified looks on their faces]
Linda:	Oh God... [Butters knocks again, then tries to turn the doorknob.] No! [Butters keeps trying to open the door, Linda hides her face on Stephen's shoulder, and there's silence. Linda begins to cry]
Stephen:	[soothes her] It's gone, dear. It's gone. Forgive me.
Butters:	[enters through the side door in the kitchen.] Huhey Mom and Dad, I'm not- [Linda shrieks and hides behind the couch]
Stephen:	Oh God, it's terrible! What have I done?!
Butters:	Uh, I guess you're probably a little surprised to see me.
Linda:	IT ISN'T RIGHT! MAKE IT GO AWAY!


 ))


"Well, we should either take Sebastian's suggestion and use a commune spell to ask to the higher ups." Lyn nodded.


"*sigh* Alright. I'll just sit here, if that's what you want" she sat looking at the permanent wall of force with the troll inside. "Did you kill all of them?"

"Yep"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2011)

*Heather...*

When Elena appeared Heather paused in her pacing.  She had been upset when she thought that her second favorite meat shield had left them, hence why she took to scouting around the camp but she never imagined that she would see her alive again.  Heather's eyes watched the scene unfold before her and began to wonder too if this was some trick.  Though beside her Coia whimpered slightly and his tail swished from side to side as he looked up at Heather happily.  

Coia's response was good enough for Heather.  A slight smile curved her lips and she once again took up her pacing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2011)

Eihana bites her lip a moment before speaking, "far be it for me to tell you your business, master cleric.  But it is my understanding that contacting the gods directly is something done with great care, to do so to question a gift they have given?  I am not sure they would respond favorably to that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2011)

Just to cover my bases, while the others discuss the situation:

Kara's Sense Motive: (vs. Bluff)
1d20+38
7+38 = 45

Kara's take-20 on Spot: (vs. Disguise)
20+26 = 46

Of course Kara would never be so crude as to let anyone know she was checking Elena over.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2011)

"Eihanna has a point, I would not be happy to be interrupted to such questions, _if I was a god_." Lyn felt strangely amused by the idea "Besides she doesn't has any transformation spells that I can detect. Soo... I think she's the real one"

"I told you. Maddy said it was Pelor who sent me back. And yes, of course I would be going to the nearest temple to pay my respect" she looked at Sebastian "I guess you can tell me what's the best way to express my gratitude to him"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2011)

*Dee*
"Oh wait...that's right, Maddy. She sent me a message or at least it was her hand writing. I found this little broken compass and inside there was a note written in her hand. Perhaps there's some connection?" said Dee.

If there was meant to be something connecting the two things, she couldn't see it. And maybe they weren't meant to.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2011)

((Whenever everyone's ready to move on just let me know))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

Lyn is ready to keep going with renewed energy and a better mood. "Before we walk into a trap, I think someone should scout ahead to make sure we are not surprised again"

"That would be certainly nice" Elena nodded, not wanting to repeat the whole ordeal with the trolls.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty sure Dee's the only one with a decent trapfinding ability but my cheat-sheet isn't at work.

That said, what's the marching order/formation?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

"Heather, Dee, Dancer, I trust you can find us a safe route." Elena looked over at the drow, the _pirate queen _and the... uhm, kind of a jerk "rogue"? Oh yeah, she promised him half her share... 

Elena will follow them at a safe distance (25ft) and Lyn will be behind her, preferably in the middle of the party.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow nods to the ranger and moves to the shadows though stays behind the rogues.

Rolls:  
Survival:
1d20+13
18+13 = 31

Spot:
1d20+17
13+17 = 30

Listen:
1d20+15
9+15 = 24

Move Silently:
1d20+14
14+14 = 28

Knowledge (Nature):
1d20+13
7+13 = 20

((Just covering the basics.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2011)

((You can never have too many die rolls  ))

Heather leads the party further into the swamp.  A short time later they arrive at the outskirts to what was once a small stone fortress.  From what the party can tell the mire used as a moat eroded the foundation of the fortress and one corner is flooded and all collapsed from years of freezing and thawing water.

Most of the rest of the fortress seems intact though the party will need to enter to see more.

Heather notices a large number of troll tracks.  It's impossible to get an accurate count but it would seem to be well over a hundred.  From what she can tell they left in several large groups sometime in the middle of the night, apparently in a hurry.  There's no sign of movement from inside the fortress (though granted the party cannot see much inside the fortress from the outside).

As the party gets closer to the fortress Heather also notices something unusual.  The aforementioned mire is currently frozen over, however one spot seems much thinner than the rest.  A roughly circular region perhaps 20' wide.  Likely this area was open to the air not too long ago whereas the rest of the water shows a healthy thickness of ice and should be no problem to cross.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2011)

*Heather...*

Glancing at the tracks Heather looks around them then back.  "There are many trolls that call this place home but it seems that most left some time in the night, packed in groups..."  Heather pauses for a moment.  "And, it seems they were in quite a hurry."  

Moving closer to the fortress the drow looks over the ice and scowls.  "The part in the center..." She says pointing and glancing at the group.  "The ice seems fairly new and thin, I advise avoiding that area.  Stay toward the sides where the ice is thicker.  I do wonder what could have happened to open such a hole in the ice..." Heather looks around and shakes her head waiting to see what the party wants to do.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

Lyn Knowledge Arcana (dragons) 1d20+16 → [15,16] = (31) 

"Remember that most black dragons have alternate underwater entrances to their lairs"  Lyn told ahead. He uses Burning hands on the thinner area (standing at a safe distance, of course). If nothing comes out from it, Lyn will try to get close to see bellow. 

If neither him or Heather can see anything down there, he will get going to look inside the fortress with the rest of the party.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2011)

((Attracted by Lyn's fire a second, larger, dragon bursts forth from the ice and devours the party whole.  His stomach contains an anti-magic shell so auto-resurrection abilities do not trigger.  The end.))

The water is murky swamp water it's impossible to see anything clearly within it however the size is consistant with Lyn's guess and the thickness of the "thin" ice matches up well to when the Dragon likely left yesterday.

Lyn of course knows that dragons frequently have at least one alternate entrance to their lair so not wanting to brave the black-and-icy depths unless needed the party ventures carefully into the ruins.

The fortress is fairly small by modern castle standards, and with the collapsed section the areas the party can search are limited.  The whole fortress shows signs of being inhabited by trolls until very recently however besides random vermin the party doesn't see any signs of life this morning.

After a careful search of the main floor the party descends into what appears to be the fortress dungeon it's there that they find a truly unusual feature.

In the middle of the cells is a bit of broken stonework (not unusual at all in this fortress), through the opening is a long (100') hallway.  The walls and ceiling are apparently made of smooth black glass and stone pillars covered in runes every 20' or so on both sides of the hallway.  The far end of the hallway apparently ends in a stone wall.  Four knockers hang on the wall, from outside the hallway it is difficult to see them to make out any features.

Looking at the black glass walls for too long gives you a somewhat nauseous feeling for some reason.

((Anyone with "Knowledge: Dungeoneering" please make a check))

((Same with any other skills you might feel are important))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

Lyn uses Detect Magic. 
Spellcraft 1d20+18 → [11,18] = (29)

"I have a bad feeling about this" 


Elena 
Spot 1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2011)

From outside the hallway (I'm assuming he hasn't entered, detect magic detects only 60' down the hallway) Lyn can detect a 'strong' transmutation effect blanketing the walls and ceiling of the hallway.

Beyond that he doesn't detect any other sources of magic.

Elena doesn't see anything of note beyond a vague nausea from looking down the hallway and inspecting everything.  In a way it reminds her of being aboard a ship in fact she staggers a moment almost expecting the floor to sway but quickly recovers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2011)

Kale draws his weapon and is on the lookout for anything unusual.

Knowledge religion: 1d20+11-> (15,11) = 26

Spot: 1d20+3 -> (1,3) = 4 ((niiiiice))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing jumps out to Kale as particularly religious symbolism.


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2011)

*Dancer*
Walking close behind Heather, blades drawn, Dancer peers into the darkness, hoping to spot any immediate danger.

Spot Check: 1d20 + 16

[7+16=23]

Dancer has Darkvision btw.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

"There's something wrong with the walls." Elena said a little worried about her sudden reaction to seeing them.

"They are magical. Let's see how sturdy they are" He will cast Ray of Frost to one side to see if it breaks or reacts. "Step back"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2011)

No one spots anything beyond what has been described in the hallway.  If predators lurk they're invisible or otherwise able to foil the party's vision.

Even with darkvision Dancer isn't able to penetrate the glass, it's as if it were painted black.  Despite this he can almost swear something was moving within the blackness but if so he can't make anything out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2011)

Lyn's spell sprays frost across the glass, when it warms there's no appreciable damage.

But then his ray of frost might not be strong enough to damage normal glass (half damage to objects, 0-1 damage, reduced by hardness normally).


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

"Oh well" Lyn takes out his crossbow and fires against the glass.

1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)
1d8 → [4] = (4)

*Ping*


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Sebastian

_Glancing at the tracks Heather looks around them then back. "There are many trolls that call this place home but it seems that most left some time in the night, packed in groups..." Heather pauses for a moment. "And, it seems they were in quite a hurry."
_

The Cleric gave her one of those "really" looks.  "Well at least they're running away...but if only acid was really fatal to them--then that gives me some ideas if we run into this dragon.(yay wind wall)"

He'll activate a Detect Evil spell, casually sweeping it from side to side.  "Do we want some light?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2011)

Surprisingly enough nothing in the hallway detects as evil (or at least nothing within the 60' range that they can detect without entering the hallway).  If he scans the party he'll note Kara radiates a "strong" evil aura and that Dancer radiates a "faint" evil aura (or more likely the empty space where Dancer is hiding in thin air radiates a faint evil aura).

Lyn's crossbow bolt plinks off the glass near the end of the hallway.  For a moment it looks as if nothing has happened then a few fine cracks appear along the smooth surface of the glass.  All of a sudden the section of the hallway explodes in a shower of glass and flows out as if pressurized.  More and more of the glass shatters and the hallway begins to quickly flood along the floor of the hallway rushing towards the opening where the party is.

Initiatives and actions please.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

"Oh shit" Lyn quickly steps back and casts wall of force on the entrance (only if everybody is BEHIND the entrance, he's not trapping anyone on the hallway). 
init 1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)


"Well, that's great" Elena moves back.
init 1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 6, 2011)

Sebastian: 
1d20+4
7+4 = 11

The Cleric backed away from the wall.  "What the heck is that?  Is someone trying to drown us?!"

Rebecca:
1d20+3
1+3 = 4

The bard was a bit surprised by all of this.  Dungeons weren't her thing.  "Hell if I know Godbotherer."  She did come across stories of legendary heroes from time to time, but she was hardly an _Encyclopedia Monstrorum_.

Bardic Knowledge on the current situation--she's trying to get an idea of what the hell is going on, creatures, etc.  

1d20+14 (+9 Bard levels, +2 bonus for 5 ranks of history, +3 int)
15+14 = 29


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2011)

"That's not water... that's...is that acid?" Lyn looked through the wall of force rather shocked as the thing started to fill the hallway.

"I'm not sure acid has that consistency" Elena commented from behind.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2011)

*Dee *
Initiative: 
   1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28)

Dee backed away from the force wall. "We should have better prepared for this," Dee said, drawing her sword out of habit. 

Spot Check: 
   1d20+14 → [7,14] = (21)


----------



## Darth (Jul 7, 2011)

Initiative:



15 + 5 - 2 = 18.

Dancer unsheathed his katana's and waited. Searching through the darkness.

Spot Check: 


9 + 12 + 4 = 25


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

*Dee*
Shooting a sideways glance at Lyn, Dee let out a short snarl. "Lyn! Now would be a good time for you to summon my sister back here...if she'll come willingly," Dee said. "Remember, the beads?" Dee asked pointing to the beaded bracelet the Lyn wore around his arm. She wondered if he had forgotten and even better than that, if Cissinei would come back willingly. "She probably would like to know Elena was alive," she added. 

"Saxton, do you think we could freeze whatever that stuff is?" Dee asked. 

The Deathless shrugged, his glowing eyes sullen and sunken in. "I'm sure that anything liquid can be frozen or boiled. Or we could find some way to float over the top of it."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2011)

"How do you prepare for a blob of acid?" Lyn rolled his eyes hearing Dee without leaving his attention to the wall.

Knowledge Arcana - 1d20+16 → [16,16] = (32)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2011)

((Living blobs of acid are knowledge: dungeoneering  ))

Lyn may not know about animate acid but he knows enough alchemy to understand a few things.  Acid is neutralized by bases so a strong base might be extra effective on the creature.  Acid of course dissolves things made from living tissue or even things made from metal quite easily, stone or glass might contain it better.  Sticking bits of metal into it or letting it get a grab on metal armor would probably not be healthy for the weapon or armor.

Beyond that Lyn can't really say.  A living blob of acid is obviously a magical creature, given enough time he might speculate about the conditions or magics used to make the creature but nothing that would be terribly useful in the immediate term.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2011)

"I say we step back for a moment this thing is clearly alive but... I don't believe fighting it physically will do us much good. Acid is never good on your skin, you know. I could attack it with my spells when the wall falls but we better be at a secure distance by then"


"If there was a way to hit it from afar besides our ranged weapons..." Elena looked at Nusintia but instead took out her Composite longbow. "Move back, this thing is too big to handle in so little space."


Elena and Lyn will keep a 45ft away from it. 

Lyn casts Protection against Acid on himself in the meantime. 

When the wall disappears they will attack from a distance. 

+1 Composite Longbow +4 STR
ATTK
1d20+16;1d20+11;1d20+6 → [3,16] = (19)
1d20+16;1d20+11;1d20+6 → [19,11] = (30)
1d20+16;1d20+11;1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)

DMG
1d8+5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d8+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)


Lyn Scorching Ray 12d6+1d6 → [1,5,3,6,4,3,1,6,2,6,1,1,6] = (45)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2011)

Kale will cast protection from energy (acid) on anyone who needs it. If attacks seem to be working, he'll dO his best to buff with bulls strength, eagles splendor, etc.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2011)

((I'll make a map when I get home, chances are you can't get 45' away from it and still have line-of-sight though.))

Kurgan holds his axe up looking at the blob consideringly then plants his feet and makes ready to engage as soon as the wall is down.

He'll also buff himself up (enlarge, bless, and whatever the other one is).

(Can't really do anyone else, don't have sheets to check things at the moment)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather and Coia will stay back from the ooze but follow Elena's lead and pull out her bow.  

Init:
1d20+6
9+6 = 15

Taking aim she fires into it.  She will only fire once until she finds out if it does any damage.

Attack:
1d20+18
3+18 = 21
Damage:
1d8+5
4+5 = 9
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
4+0 = 4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

*Dee*
"I know its acid because I've seen this kind of bloody shit before and you have too...you're just not thinking. Remember the caves all those years ago...there was some kind of living gelatin cube in there. I was told about it and I've encountered the same thing. If you go inside they digest you and you can sod off if you think I'm going anywhere near that...speed and agility won't matter if I'm stuck in a block of acid!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2011)

"That's why I said, keep your distance" Lyn repeated. "Don't you have a ranged weapon?" he asked Dee with a little urgency. "Otherwise, just stay back."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2011)

*Dee*
Dee grimaced. "I have a bow, its not even magic though. It's just kind of there for when something is flying or some such...but fine, I'm staying back..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

Rebecca looked to the others.  "If you've got anything to bash it with, that might help.  Heard a story about this sort of thing.  It eats armor, weapons, etc.  So I don't suggest getting close.  Got anything blunt to splatter it with?"

Suddenly Sebastian looked like he'd had a brilliant idea.  "Lyn, can you keep it walled away from us?  I have an idea, everyone...I'll handle this."

The Cleric held both hands open, backing away ever so slightly, beginning an incantation "_...in brightest day, in blackest night..._"  The air around him starts to glow.



*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 94
AC: 24
Initiative: +4

- Saves -
Fort: +15 With Cloak
Ref: +7 with Cloak
Will: +16 with Cloak




Round +1:  The Cleric will cast Spiritual Weapon, causing a glowing green mace of pure force to spring into existence on the other side of the wall, right next to the creature.  

Round +2:  Sebastian casts Spiritual Weapon yet again, causing another weapon of force to spring into existence on the other side of the wall and attack the creature.  Changing targets is a move action.  Sebastian will redirect as necessary, taking care to maintain his distance.

Breakdown of attacks and damage rolls by round.  WILL IT BLEND?


*Spoiler*: __ 



+1:  
Attack Roll(s)
1d20 +11 → [10,11] = (21) 

Damage Rolls(s)
1d8 + 3 → [2,3] = (5)

+2 : 

Attack Roll(s)
1d20 +11 → [19,11] = (30)
1d20 +11 → [2,11] = (13)
1d20 +6 → [1,6] = (7)* Miss 

Damage Rolls(s)
1d8 + 3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d8 + 3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d8 + 3 → [2,3] = (5)


+3 : 
Attack Rolls

1d20 +11 → [19,11] = (30)
1d20 +11 → [1,11] = (12)* Miss

1d20 +6 → [4,6] = (10)
1d20 +6 → [16,6] = (22) 

Damage Rolls
1d8 + 3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d8 + 3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d8 + 3 → [2,3] = (5)
1d8 + 3 → [6,3] = (9)

+4: 

Attack Rolls
1d20 +11 → [3,11] = (14)
1d20 +11 → [8,11] = (19)

1d20 +6 → [11,6] = (17)
1d20 +6 → [1,6] = (7) 

Damage Rolls
1d8 + 3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d8 + 3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8 + 3 → [7,3] = (10)
1d8 + 3 → [8,3] = (11)

+5: 

Attack Rolls
1d20 +11 → [12,11] = (23)
1d20 +11 → [11,11] = (22)
1d20 +6 → [11,6] = (17)
1d20 +6 → [8,6] = (14) 

Damage Rolls
1d8 + 3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8 + 3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8 + 3 → [7,3] = (10)
1d8 + 3 → [8,3] = (11)

+6: 
Attack Rolls
1d20 +11 → [17,11] = (28)
1d20 +11 → [17,11] = (28)
1d20 + 6 → [11,6] = (17)
1d20 + 6 → [13,6] = (19)

Damage Rolls
1d8 + 3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d8 + 3 → [6,3] = (9)
1d8 + 3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d8 + 3 → [5,3] = (8)

+7: 
Attack Rolls
1d20 +11 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20 +11 → [8,11] = (19)
1d20 + 6 → [10,6] = (16)
1d20 + 6 → [6,6] = (12)

Damage Rolls
1d8 + 3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d8 + 3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d8 + 3 → [3,3] = (6)
1d8 + 3 → [3,3] = (6)

+8: 
Attack Rolls
1d20 +11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20 +11 → [9,11] = (20)
1d20 + 6 → [11,6] = (17)
1d20 + 6 → [18,6] = (24)

Damage Rolls
1d8 + 3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d8 + 3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d8 + 3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d8 + 3 → [6,3] = (9)

+9: 
Attack Rolls
1d20 +11 → [18,11] = (29)
1d20 +11 → [10,11] = (21)
1d20 + 6 → [20,6] = (26)
1d20 + 6 → [13,6] = (19)

Damage Rolls
1d8+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d8+3 → [7,3] = (10)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)

+10: 
Attack Rolls
1d20 +11 → [20,11] = (31)* Lol.  Crit.  Not subject  
1d20 +11 → [12,11] = (23)
1d20 + 6 → [16,6] = (22)
1d20 + 6 → [3,6] = (9)

Damage Rolls
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8+3 → [7,3] = (10)
1d8+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)

Totaling it all up, subtracting critical misses, that's 263 force damage over 10 rounds.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2011)

> The Cleric held both hands open, backing away ever so slightly, beginning an incantation "...in brightest day, in blackest night..." The air around him starts to glow.



(( Tsk, tsk, you got me into trouble at work for that one. I chuckled too loud in a dead silence!  ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

soulnova said:


> (( Tsk, tsk, you got me into trouble at work for that one. I chuckled too loud in a dead silence!  ))



(What else do you say when calling green objects of force into existence through your will and magic?)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> (What else do you say when calling green objects of force into existence through your will and magic?)



((  You have a point. But GREEN? Shouldn't be like white or bright yellow like the sun? ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 7, 2011)

soulnova said:


> ((  You have a point. But GREEN? Shouldn't be like white or bright yellow like the sun? ))



(Well it's a green-gold I guess.  That's how I imagined it.  Plus if it was yellow, that would make Sebastian a member of the Sinestro Corps)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2011)

Isaac merely stared at the creature for some time thinking.  Shaking himself from his thoughts he looks at the others in shock. "No!" he cries, "no bows, no swords, and certainly no axes!  Puncturing its skin will pop the creature, but it won't actually hurt it.  It will just split into multiple parts.  We'll end up being overrun."

He shakes his head, "magics should work fine, and blunt attacks, but no blades!"

Kurgan snorts and adjusts his grip on his axe slightly apparently ignoring Isaac altogether.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2011)

"Damn" Elena puts down her bow and looks over to Lyn and Sebastian. "I leave this one to you two.  Kurgan, let them handle it, we don't want to get overrun *again*"  Instead she takes an old mundane heavy mace. 

"What's... Do you still have THAT?" Lyn looks at the mace.

"I told you one day it would come in handy" Elena chuckled. She would use it only if they can't get back.

Lyn readies his action and prepares to back off in case of the thing wants to grab him.


(( Space Cowboy could you roll spiritual weapon for Kale? He's a lvl 9 favored soul ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2011)

"Deladaraugh and I have been through more battles than I can count and I'll be damned if I'm sitting this one out.  _No enemy_ can stand before us, certainly not some blob of crap."  Faint red runes glow across the edge of his axe as if the axe itself were agreeing.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather shrugs and lowers her bow, she moves to the back of the group and decides to watch their back since she will be of no use to battle the creature, even if she wanted to.


----------



## Darth (Jul 8, 2011)

"No swords?"

Dancer looked at his own blades and sighed.

"It seems I don't have enough power yet. There are things that I cannot kill with my ability. I must grow stronger!"

Dancer moved to the back of the party and let the mages step forward.

"Perhaps my part in this battle has yet to come."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 8, 2011)

_
The Cleric held both hands open, backing away ever so slightly, beginning an incantation "...in brightest day, in blackest night..." The air around him starts to glow._

(And since Nico said I could)

*Kale*
As Sebastian started to glow, Kale stepped forward and started saying something.  Kale himself might not know what the words meant, but they wanted to come out anyhow.  "_Sic legis caelis tua frendit!_" he called out in a loud voice.


*Spoiler*: __ 




_(Thus by the law of heaven, I have crushed you.  It's Latin, or at least my best approximation of it.  St. Cuthbert of the Cudgel is one of the Lawful Neutral deities.  Seemed appropriate for Kale )_




A glowing grey mace of force materializes next to the pudding on the other side of the wall of force and strikes as Kale commands it.

Total Hit Points: 106
Initiative:  1d20+2
5+2 = 7

Saves:

Fortitude: +11
Reflex: +8
Will: +10

Crap-ton of die rolls for spiritual weapon.  Move action to change targets.  Kale will monitor it, move, and redirect as needed.


*Spoiler*: __ 




+1:  
1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30)

Damage Roll(s)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)

+2:
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)

Damage Roll(s)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8+3 → [5,3] = (8)

+3:
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14)

Damage Roll(s)
1d8+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d8+3 → [8,3] = (11)

+4:
1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19)

Damage Roll(s)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)

+5:
1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25)
1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14)

Damage Roll(s)
1d8+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)

+6:
1d20+11 → [15,11] = (26)
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)

Damage Roll(s)
1d8+3 → [5,3] = (8)
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)

+7:
1d20+11 → [7,11] = (18)
1d20+6 → [5,6] = (11)

Damage Roll(s)
1d8+3 → [8,3] = (11)
1d8+3 → [7,3] = (10)

+8:
1d20+11 → [14,11] = (25)
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)

Damage Roll(s)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
1d8+3 → [2,3] = (5)

+9:
1d20+11 → [7,11] = (18)
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)

Damage Roll(s)
1d8+3 → [4,3] = (7)
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2011)

((Heh, this was quick.  Not as quick as it would have been had someone done a single point of dex, wis, or charisma damage to the ooze, but quick enough))

While waiting for the barrier to dispel Eihana places a resist acid enchantment on herself and Kurgan.  Then the moment the barrier fades she leaps into action attacking the ooze with her bare hands.  While impressive to watch it doesn't seem terribly effective.

Kara withdraws her slender wand of missiles and sends to streaks of light into the black depth of the ooze.  Lyn follows her up with searing beams of scorching light, the slime ripples and flows away from the fire and a foul odor rises up from the burning material.

Sebastian and Kale summon their glowing weapons into existence, each hammering the pudding-like creature hard enough to send ripples through its large body.

Fed up with the attacks it launches out at Eihana hoping to devour the nearest snack however she dances away from the black tendrils with picturesque grace.

Ignoring the warnings and protests of the others Kurgan steps forward swinging his very sharp axe at the blob with the might of his dwarven stature.  Surprisingly the blade fails to cut the blob, instead it smacks the creature repeatedly knocking splotches of black acid "blood" about the room.

Isaac steps forward and pronounces in a bold voice '_as'dfas'dfjfe fewsfijo'fs dfojc asdf'asdc dsfjsic_,' while it's not clear what exactly he means by this Kurgan does seem to be moving faster afterward.

Eihana lets a second flurry of unarmed attacks go again looking more impressive than effective.  Kara fires another volley of missiles and Lyn another volley of scorching rays burning back more of the creature.

The divinely blessed members summon additional weapons and continue their assault on the formless blob.  The creature once again tries in vain to engulf Eihana as she stays mere inches away from its grasp.  Kurgan plants his feet solidly and swings his axe again rapid blows raining down upon the creature.  With the last hit it shudders and loses the cohesion it has, the puddle of black ichor spreading down the hallway and out into the room with the party.  While disgusting it doesn't seem to have retained its potency.

12th level characters: 360 exp, don't spend it all in one place
11th level characters: 440 exp
10th level characters: 600 exp
9th level characters: 720 exp


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2011)

Elena will walk ahead to see if the coast is clear. She has her Heavy mace ready. "You surprised me Kurgan, I didn't know you could do something like that"

Lyn follows some steps behind looking at the ceilings and walls. "I'm starting to hate acid. Yeah"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2011)

Kurgan shrugs, "I told ye, nothing stands before me axe and meself."  In honesty he wasn't sure exactly what happened but he wasn't about to question it.  Clearly it was Clanggedin blessing his skills as a warrior.

They make their way through the ichor and broken glass (hope no one's barefoot) to the end of the hallway.  Behind where the glass was is only a small hollow area, perhaps a foot deep, obviously intending only to "hold" the slime.  At the end of the hallway are four doorknockers on the flat stone wall.  Each are labeled with a single word.

The upper-left is labeled "Ghrafn" which Kara says is the word in giant for a small racoonlike creature that trolls frequently use as a snack.

The upper-right is labeled "Nikfor" which Kara translates as the giant word for "evil/chromatic dragon"

The lower-left is labeled "Lamapath" which translates to the giant word for the Troll race.

The lower-right is labeled "Plabalcam" which Kara hesitantly translates as "treasure" but suggests "valued" or "worthy" might be better ("a treasured person" or "a treasured item" not so much "piles of gold").

Presumably selecting the correct knocker will open a way forward.  The wrong ones will likely trigger some sort of fiendish trap, like dropping an ancient black pudding down upon the party's head.

((  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2011)

Lyn detects magic (he should still have it from when he casted it before the battle) and check each one of the doors. 

If he doesn't find anything, he will ask either Dancer and Dee to check for traps an see if they can disable anything.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2011)

(Technically you have to recast it since you lose your concentration when casting other spells, like Wall of Force, but I'm hardly going to squabble over a 0th level spell)

All four knockers detect as separate sources of magic.

The upper left radiates a "moderate" transmutation aura.
The upper right radiates a "faint" abjuration aura.
The lower left and lower right radiate "faint" transmutation auras.

Neither Dee nor Dancer can find any mechanisms, whatever the knockers do must be pure magic.


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2011)

"Abjuration sounds reasonable. What harm could a protective spell do to us?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2011)

"You can try to open that one if you like. I know at least of one abjuration spell that can harm you but go ahead. You have been lucky enough up until now" Lyn told Dancer with a mischieveus grin.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 10, 2011)

Rebecca spoke up "Why not put some rope through the knocker, tie a slip knot--and knock from afar?  I've got rope"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2011)

Kara nods slowly, "sounds as good a plan as any.  So we're trying 'Dragon' first?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2011)

Hearning no response Kara considers the options.  "Well, the writing is in Giant, so it's quite likely that it's not left over from the fortress ruins.  Either it was left by the trolls or left for the trolls."

"Typically," she says with a slight shrug, "trolls aren't big on writing things down.  I'd be inclined to think that this is more a message to the trolls than one from them."

"It sounds kind of like answers to a question, but then where's the question?  If it isn't something written here, it would have to be something a troll would be expected to know.  It seems too open for that though."

"What would the servants of a dragon be thinking about when they come to visit?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2011)

"How not to die?" Kale jokes. "I...don't know. I want to say we just wing it? But you guys have probably been at this longer than i have so I'll leave it up to to you."


----------



## Darth (Jul 10, 2011)

"We clearly have no reason to fear a dragon. We've dealt with one already, and if another comes, we'll deal with it as well."

Dancer reaches over to the upper right doorknocker and pounds it three times.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 10, 2011)

The knock echos dully through the hallway.  Lyn watching through his detect magic can clearly see the spell triggering and then... nothing.  His magical detection fading away as if dispelled.

There is no other affect visible.

((For those curious that 'dispel magic' would have dispelled the enchantment hardening the glass, were the glass still intact to harden  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2011)

"That they would be snacks" he pointed at the first knocker. "Maybe for this stuff" he points at the remains of the black pudding.

"Let's see... I'll pick knocker number 1. Snacks!" And he will ready a Greater Dispel magic in case something goes wrong. (Arcane Mastery Takes 10 on caster checks : 23 ) (He still has protection vs Acid)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

((Actually the logic was it was to remind them that they're nothing more than snacks before the dragon  ))

A moment after Lyn touches the knocker the wall shifts and forms into a continuation of the hallway.  A short ways into the future the stone changes from the worked stone of the ruins to natural stone of some sort of cavern.

The party's light reflects off of what appears to be mountains of gold and treasure.

((Well past my bedtime so I'll just post the list and let anyone else deal with sorting, identifying, counting, figuring out a way to transport this mountain of treasure, coming up with a "fair" division, etc))

The lair contains:
176000gp (yes, 3 zeros)

Items: (Will need to be identified)
Animated Ghost Touch Moderate Fortification Heavy Steel Shield +1
Light Steel Shield +1
Studded Leather +1
Small Heavy Steel Shield +1
Flaming Longbow (+2Str) +2
Ring of Sonic Resistance, minor
Ring of Protection +2
Ring of Protection +1
Ring of Sustenance
Rod of the Viper
Wand of Invisibility (50/50 charges)
Wand of False Life (7/50 charges)
Wand of Cat's Grace (40/50 charges)
Wand of Knock (33/50 charges)
Headband of Intellect +2
Hat of Disguise
Eyes of the Eagle
Quaal's Feather Token - Whip
Quaal's Feather Token - Fan
Amulet of Natural Armor +1
Gloves of Swimming and Climbing
Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone
Minor Circlet of Blasting


And of course the Philosopher's Stone for Malcolm (which Kara immediately scoops up and secrets away to deliver).


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2011)

"Hehe....HEHEH......Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!" Lyn looses it and starts _swimming_ in the gold. "YES BABY, COME TO PAPA"

"Lyn, cut it out! We need to... We need to...." she gets also impressed by the amount of gold "We need to find a way to take this to... uhm"


Then suddenly Lyn rises up almost in panic. "DONT TOUCH ANYTHING! IT CAN BE CURSED!" he waves his hands. "I need to identify all this stuff. Dammit. Without Cissy this will take days!" He starts pouring all the money he can take inside his bag of holding. "We can't just walk with all these into the town. Please someone tell me you have one of these bags. SOMEONE BRING MALCOM, I saw him with several of them for his '_assistants_'"

A simple bag of holding, like Lyn's, has 30 cu Ft of space. How many coins can fit there?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

*Dee*
"You're going to have to make several trips, Lyn...there's nothing we have here big enough to carry all of this and no doubt its going to be heavier than you think," said Dee. "This is a lot of gold, should keep us tided off for a long time to come..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

((I don't want to think about a volumetric calculation right now but a rule-of-thumb is 40gp to a pound which should work fair enough for bags of holding I would think.  Malcolm's bag is only a Type I, so he can carry another 250lbs worth.  Kara's got a Handy Haversack which can hold a total of 120lbs (or 12 cubic feet if someone's doing it by volume) ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Dee*
> "This is a lot of gold, should keep us tided off for a long time to come..."



"THEN SO BE IT!" he shouts as a matter of fact, not angry, but to make a point. As he moves the coins inside the bag he suddenly comes across a nice pendant with an engraved golden... no... an engraved BRASS dragon. "Mine! ....C'mon! Someone go fetch Malcolm, there's plenty to do!!" He starts identifying the items. "If you are hungry the Field Provision Box is over there." (sustenance for up to 15 creatures a day)


Elena turns around. "We better make sure the rest of the place is secure. I would hate to find another surprise while Lyn is out of the battle." She will look for any other exits, secure them and then go fetch Malcolm with Astaldo.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

Part of the lair is flooded with cold (but still unfrozen) water, presumably this leads to the "thin ice" on the surface and might be an entrance for anything that wants to swim it.

Beyond that there are no other readily apparent entrances to the lair.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2011)

Sadly, Lyn doesn't have water breathing spells. I guess Control Water comes into play for Sebastian.  

*gasp* Space Cowboy! Now we have a reason to get the* Lyre of Building*!! !!!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

Options from Malcolm:
He can make one portable hole that will hold all the treasure (and then some, there's no weight capacity on portable holes, it can hold about 2.5 million coins).  This is the cheapest option (20k gp market price), but will take about 5 days to make.

Or he can make 17 "Type I" bags of holding (45k gp market price total), which will only take a little over 1 day (24 hours) (his helpers can all work at once).  That's pretty expensive though.  But then I don't know that everyone wants to hang around the swamp for 5 days.

I'd vote the former given that my cohort will have to pay experience for this 

The goggles will take just over 8 hours to make, then he can identify all the items.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2011)

(((  whatever you feel best. I personally don't care about time, neither Elena and Lyn made clear he won't leave the treasure NO MATTER WHAT. You better keep an close eye on him. He might start developing strange draconic behavior... like sleeping on top on his pile of gold and naming each coin.   EDIT: Oh shit this is no the OOC!!!))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2011)

((I'll go the portable hole route then, a lot cheaper (and we really should have one anyway, they're quite useful tools).))

Malcolm begins work on his portable hole.  Or rather one of his stitched-together-zombie-like minions does.  Malcolm himself sets up a workspace in a corner of the lair apparently oblivious to being in a dragon's lair.  Very quickly he's absorbed in his work and apparently all but forgets the party is even there.

Kara for her settles down in a corner and begins work of her own whispering quietly apparently to herself and writing carefully in a journal.  For her own part she's acutely aware she's in a dragon's lair and while she seems busy she keeps a friendly smile on her face and an spares the occasional glance at the others to make sure everything's going alright.

Kurgan...  Well Kurgan really doesn't have much to do.  He does combat drills from time to time but conserves most of his energy well aware that if someone or something else decides to come looking for the dragon's treasure he needs to be in top form.

((Eihana and Isaac are still present but with CTK taking over they'll quickly be fading into the background.  I suppose if you want to chat with them now's as good a time as any but baring strange circumstances they'll be headed off as soon as the party's back to society.  They'll probably play cards until then.  For those curious Eihana has a hell of a poker face and is rather insightful at reading her opponent but lacks the proper gaming instinct to take full advantage of these tools.  Isaac has a decent poker face himself but tends to play a cooler more tactical game.))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 12, 2011)

Rebecca sighed, watching the various wizards and sorcerers at work.  "You know, I'm going to check out the flooded part of the lair.  I'm not too bad at swimming."  

Of course, that was a casual untruth.  She had picked up a magic belt some time ago that helped with things like climbing and swimming.

The bard went over to Sebastian.  "Hey God-botherer, got a light spell?"

Sebastian nodded.  "Why yes.  What is it you need it for?"

Rebecca unsheathed a rapier.  "This.  You make it shine for a bit, I'm gonna need a light under the water.  Also, I'm gonna tie a rope around my leg.  Just um...could you keep an eye on it and my things, please?  If it jerks wildly, I'm probably in some sort of trouble.  Three pulls, rapid succession."

Sebastian thought the plan was reasonable.  After all she had asked nicely.   They walked over to the flooded part of the lair and stopped.  Rebecca sheathed the rapier.  "Now um...turn around."

"What--why?"  

"I'm not going swimming in a chain shirt am I?"  Rebecca began to lighten herself of apparel.  Sebastian turned away, red faced.  "Oh Strat...sorry about this, but I don't think you'd like being underwater.  I'll be back in a bit."  Rebecca placed it next to Sebastian.  

The magical guitar "looked" at the Sebastian and shrugged.  Or it at least gave the impression of a shrug.  The Cleric got this funny feeling that the guitar was wishing it had a cigarette.  Sebastian patted his pockets "No, I don't think I have any cigarettes--ask Deirdre."

The Cleric will cast water-breathing on the bard and anyone else who wishes to go along with this hair-brained scheme.

_This might be a good time for some of our more agile party members like Rebecca, Dancer, etc to explore the flooded part of the cavern_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2011)

*Dee*
"I guess I could help with the exploration a little bit, had a lot of experience swimming...mostly because I've been on a sinking ship a few times," she said smiling sheepishly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2011)

((Elena made a brief trip right after they arrived to pick up Malcolm, beyond that no one has left that they've mentioned.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2011)

Lyn assist Malcolm on crafting. "What I'm going to get these money? Oh, there's so many things! I don't know where to start with."

Elena kept watch not far from there. "Lyn we should really think this through." 

"Awww, c'mon! We killed a dragon!" Lyn turned at Malcolm "Btw, did you manage to get anything else from it? Armor? Shields? Daggers out of his fangs? I want the skull. I want to put it in my room at the ship"

"Lyn...." Elena didn't even looked at him. 

"Whaaat!? We killed a DRAGON. I want to brag about it when I bring any more chicks to my room"

"Do you honestly believe you will get anywhere with the skull of a black dragon looming over your bed?" Elena said in an almost bored tone.


"But I-....  well, I think you have a point there"

"Besides, what about Cissy?" this time Elena turned his attention to him.

"That's over, I thought it was quite clear. She's still my friend but, I realized we do not exactly have a great compatibility." he said as a matter of fact.

"mhh... I see" Elena responded not quite sure.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2011)

Oddly Malcolm isn't working on any of the equipment for the party himself, instead he's working on some sort of alchemical project now.  Lyn quickly gets lost as the work goes into technical levels of alchemy that he hasn't been trained for but as best he can tell it's something related to the tanglefoot bag material only when dried it maintains a smooth flexible shape rather than the sticky goo expected.

Malcolm has a few dozen different mixtures he's working on, obviously testing for various qualities though it isn't really apparent what he's looking for.

In regards to the dragon he mumbles without looking up, "busy with other things now.  Preserved skin, bones, blood, acid, liver, heart, brain.   Will look at when I have a chance but need to get other things ready first."

Seemingly annoyed he glances up at the ceiling of the cavern, "why don't one of you punch a hole to let smoke out, so I can set up a smithy?  Much more useful work then, begin crafting."

((I thought Elena gave the skull to the town to make a monument out of?))

((I'm leaving the question of "what can Malcolm make from a dragon" up to CTK, I personally like the idea of custom dragonhide armor but it's not SRD rules at all))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2011)

(( Actually Lyn wanted to parade inside the main city with the skull while Rebecca and Lief played "We are the champions"  ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2011)

((Okay, anyone leaving the cave now should make a spot check))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2011)

((It seems like no one is leaving. If you want, I can make a spot check from the entrance for Elena but she was just guarding the place ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2011)

((Anyone going outside the front of the cave needs to make a spot check))


----------



## Darth (Jul 12, 2011)

Dancer walks up behind Elena and taps her on the shoulder. 

Elena, you have gained my respect. Not only have you defied injuries that would make an ogre cry out in its death throes, but you also fight well. As a token of my admiration, I will renounce the deal we have made, and allow you to take your share of the treasure. I certainly hope we bargain again.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2011)

Elena was surprised by this turn of events. "Oh, uhm, Thank you. Still, let's try to avoid that situation again... it was actually quite painful" maybe she had thought of Dancer wrong.


----------



## Darth (Jul 12, 2011)

Pleased by Elena's response and attention, Dancer turned around and headed out of the cave. If no-one was going to be vigilant, at least he would try.

Dancer emerged from the entrance and melded into the shadows, and began his watch.

Hide Check: 

lol nat 20 when it doesn't matter. + 22 = 42 on a hide check.

Spot Check: [x]

17 + 16 = 33 on the Spot Check.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 12, 2011)

Meanwhile...

Rebecca, grateful for Dee's offer, slipped into the water, rope in tow.  It was cold, but at least the water-breathing spell was active.  Things could get dicey.  Nevertheless, she wasn't all singing and dancing.  The bard moved through the water like a fish, or maybe what she thought a fish ought to swim like, keeping an eye out for interesting items.  She kept the glowing rapier partially unsheathed to provide some illumination.  Maybe there was a way out of the lair here.

Swim Check
1d20+2
19+2 = 21

Spot: 1d20+1
15+1 = 16


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

Darth said:


> Pleased by Elena's response and attention, Dancer turned around and headed out of the cave. If no-one was going to be vigilant, at least he would try.
> 
> Dancer emerged from the entrance and melded into the shadows, and began his watch.
> 
> ...



Dancer notices as he exists the caves that the bodies of the trolls from the battle are gone, as is the magical structure that Cissinei created. He remembers that it should have lasted a full twenty four hours and those bodies should still be there. 

Not only that...but the ice had changed somehow, everything seemed slightly off. 



The Space Cowboy said:


> Meanwhile...
> 
> Rebecca, grateful for Dee's offer, slipped into the water, rope in tow.  It was cold, but at least the water-breathing spell was active.  Things could get dicey.  Nevertheless, she wasn't all singing and dancing.  The bard moved through the water like a fish, or maybe what she thought a fish ought to swim like, keeping an eye out for interesting items.  She kept the glowing rapier partially unsheathed to provide some illumination.  Maybe there was a way out of the lair here.
> 
> ...



Dee follows her deep into the water and they move through as quickly as they can both swim, checking for any sign that there could be a way out something of any interest. 

The water was near freezing and there didn't seem to be anything down there but a lot of space.


----------



## Darth (Jul 13, 2011)

*Dancer*

He frowned at the notion of something capable of reviving the trolls and dispelling Cissnei's magic, however he chose not to do anything about it just yet. He needed to remain vigilant. 

Dancer continued to wait in the shadows.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 13, 2011)

*Heather...*

Coia sat diligently next to Heather, his ears perked and his nose twitching.  Heather let her eyes roam the area, it had been a long time since she had been in a cave and for the moment she was enjoying it.  Then a wave of melancholy hit and she sighed heading toward the entrance but didn't go outside, deciding to give her eyes some time to adjust first.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 15, 2011)

_Dee follows her deep into the water and they move through as quickly as they can both swim, checking for any sign that there could be a way out something of any interest.

The water was near freezing and there didn't seem to be anything down there but a lot of space._

Eventually, Rebecca, and presumably Dee surfaced.  The bard strode out of the water incompletely dressed, wet, and presumably quite cold.  She sneezed.  "Well that was a stupid idea.  Nothing in there.  Probably just our dragon friend's water supply."

She looked to Dee.  "You didn't notice anything down there did you?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2011)

Elena looked at the other girl coming back from swimming in freezing water. "Then it was just an exit passage?"

"A pity. I would have loved to see if there was any other underwater chamber." Lyn said still working and assisting Malcolm. "Any idea on what would you want to use all of this?"


"I'm not sure yet Lyn. There's stuff I want to do first. I was thinking... I want to talk to the people back at the town about it. There were some good fighters in there."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 15, 2011)

_Elena looked at the other girl coming back from swimming in freezing water. "Then it was just an exit passage?"_

"Um, er no.  Probably just a place where rainwater filtered through the ground and collected.  Handy if you need a source of fresh water though"  The dripping wet bard shivered.  She had been wearing thin clothes.  Lyn might notice that they were a bit...clingy, form fitting.  You know.  
_
*I've been caving IRL.  This is generally what happens with caves and water.  If Dee wants to roll spots and stuff, we can ret-con this bit._


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2011)

Lyn tries checks outs Rebecca unsuspiciously. Bluff 1d20+20 → [18,20] = (38) *la la la~*

"Well I guess its better that there's nothing down there. You should get warmer though" Elena suggested them.

"Oh, I can help with that" Lyn offered with a grin. 

"Yeah, you make a small fire. Just make sure is ventilated, we don't want this area to get full of smoke" Elena directed him to the entrance. 

"That's not... nevermind" Lyn motioned Rebecca and Dee to the entrance. Heather should be close by. He will lit a small bonfire and -dry- the girls clothes. _"such a waste"_ he murmured almost inaudible.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 15, 2011)

Heather...

The drow turns watching the small group coming closer and shakes her head at the obvious wetness of the women, giving a slight chuckle.

Listen:
1d20+15
18+15 = 33  

Heather raises an eyebrow.  "Say something boy?"  Heather asks looking at Lynn with a slight smirk then turns her gaze back outside.

Spot from the entrance:
1d20+17
9+17 = 26


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

As the party nears the entrance to the cave to start the fire, it becomes more apparent something is wrong. Outside looks like outside, but some things have changed, namely the structure left there by Cissinei is gone and the trolls bodies are nowhere to be found either. 

As the fire is started Dee ventures further out from the mouth of the cave, though its cold she wraps her cloak about herself, handing Lyn her clothes to dry by the fire (Yes, Dee's out in just basically a bustier and panties. She has her cloak on which may or may not be enough to cover something). 

"The bodies are gone...where did that Dancer guy get off to, maybe he moved them?" Dee said. "Cissinei's little ice house should have lasted a few more hours too...what's going on here?" 

Dee doesn't really see what all has happened but Coia, Heather's Wolf seems to sense more. He seems to knew something is very wrong with the area now and he's not letting any of them miss it.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2011)

> Heather raises an eyebrow. "Say something boy?" Heather asks looking at Lynn with a slight smirk then turns her gaze back outside.



"Oh, nothing" he winked at Heather but also realized the exterior was all weird. "The fuck is going on?" Lyn will cast detect magic.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow chuckled again at Lynn then scowled when she heard a low growl issuing from Coia's throat.  "What is it..."  She whispers softly letting her eyes scan the area.  "Something is definitely wrong."  Heather says a little louder and continues to look around them.

Spot:
1d20+17
19+17 = 36

Knowledge Nature:
1d20+13
12+13 = 25

Listen:
1d20+15
17+15 = 32


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

The spot checks have basically told you all they're going to, the forest and swamp is different than it last was. The ice and the trees, everything. And nothing sounds out of the ordinary. 

Lyn's detect magic detects nothing except for the faint aura of the weapons and items the party has with them. 

*Dee*
"If something is wrong we need to be out of here and back in the town, whatever the Hell this is that's going on we run a risk being out here..." she said. "I mean we barely survived that encounter last night with the Trolls," she added.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2011)

*Heather...*

"You're right."  Heather says nodding to Dee, she leaves Coia with Dee and heads back into the cave to the rest of the group.  "I suggest picking up the pace with things."  the drow says, her red eyes looking very serious.  "Something seems very wrong outside.  The troll bodies are gone along with house from last night.  We need to go."  she states the facts bluntly then returns to the cave entrance.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2011)

Lyn will go back and tell the other there's something wrong with the surroundings.

As soon as Malcolm finishes the Portable Hole and they put everything in there, Elena will direct everyone to go back to the town. They will make the trip by land (even with Astaldo). They better use the canopy on their advantage as much as possible.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

The trip back to the town takes most of a day and when they arrive near the town its night fall. There's no need for a spot check to tell them that all of this is wrong. The town and everyone in and around it. What was once a much more quaint looking village is run down and looks much different. 

The outer rim of the village also has a morbid sight to behold. There are spears set up every so often and atop them sit the heads of a few trolls (melted and scorched) and many Goblins with twisted snarling expressions. 

*Dee*
A grimace overcame Dee's features. "Something is severely wrong," she said. "Hardly any of this looks the same," she added.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2011)

Lyn frowns seriously concerned. "It happened again. This is not the time we left... we moved forward... but for how long?" he starts thinking but suddenly remembers something "CISSY"

He will attempt to call her back with the ring.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

((Lol, its been a ring, necklace, and a bracelet. its actually a bracelet with beads ))

Lyn's call to Cissinei doesn't illicit any kind magical response that he can see from the bracelet. 

Dee looked over at him. "Are you calling her...god...I hope she's okay, if you're right about what happened then there's not telling if she's dead or alive. How long do you think its been?" 

People were beginning to look at them, walking by and staring them down as they passed. But the people said nothing. 

After a few minutes there's a crackle of teleportation and a small flash light. Cissinei walks out of what appears to be thin air with her dress swirling around her from the motion, her skin is undeniably blue now and the spot where she lands is frozen over. 

"Who are you...what kind of game do you think you're playing at," she glances over them all, her eyes stopping on Elena. "I don't know who's idea of taking the piss out of me this is, but you can bet when I find them, there'll be Hell to pay..." 

She keeps her distance from him, always moving and with one hand resting atop her bow. Her hair is longer now and she seems to have amassed some new trinkets.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Lol, its been a ring, necklace, and a bracelet. its actually a bracelet with beads ))
> 
> Lyn's call to Cissinei doesn't illicit any kind magical response that he can see from the bracelet.
> 
> ...



"Well, she's alive"  

"yeah, I was kinda dead" Elena scratched the back of her head. 

"Cissy, it's me. I don't know how long it's been. We entered the dragon's lair and when we came out, everything had changed. Just like that time in Girugevan, but without the getting older part. Go ahead, check me for any transmutation magic. Oh and I'm sorry to have screamed at you... It was not exactly a nice thing to do. I guess you stopped running ahead or otherwise you wouldn't be here after all this time" he pondered for a second "Let's see... something I only could have know. OH! Yes! _How's that tattoo going_? Elena got one when she came back to life. Hers is a little different though"


"How long have we been gone?" Elena inquired at Cissy, looking at the town.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

Cissinei looked at Lyn, seemingly still angry. Especially after what he just said. "I stopped running ahead because I stopped being compelled to do so..." she said. "I told Sebastian I thought it had something to do with _my condition..._"

She regarded Elena as if it didn't make sense and indeed it didn't really. "You just...got better...and no one thought to tell me immediately?"

Dee stepped forward. "You need to calm down, I didn't even know where you went and neither did Elena, we just went into that Dragon's Lair and this happened somehow in there..." Dee said. "This isn't us trying to be mean or have a go at you," she added. 

"So what does all of this mean...a lot has changed. I've changed and that plague from before is back, worse than ever. In fact the Dancing Goblins are back too...this village has seen its fair share of them."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2011)

Kara frowned as she listened to the Cissinei she stepped back from the group after a minute and raised a hand to a small pendant around her neck, "Marcy?  Are you there?  How long has it been since our last talk?  And I'm going to need an update, brief for now."

((Marcy is the information organizer of Kara's followers, Kara normally talks to her every night to get an update of her organization and important going-ons in the world))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2011)

Lyn narrowed his eyes. "That damned son of a whore demon..."

Elena shook her head. "I'm sorry Cissy. As far as I knew you were back at the town or the city. I see you changed to... uhm, blue. Is there something else?"

Astaldo will detect Evil on Cissy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> Kara frowned as she listened to the Cissinei she stepped back from the group after a minute and raised a hand to a small pendant around her neck, "Marcy?  Are you there?  How long has it been since our last talk?  And I'm going to need an update, brief for now."
> 
> ((Marcy is the information organizer of Kara's followers, Kara normally talks to her every night to get an update of her organization and important going-ons in the world))



When Kara's friend Macy answers the number of years comes to three and some change. 



soulnova said:


> Lyn narrowed his eyes. "That damned son of a whore demon..."
> 
> Elena shook her head. "I'm sorry Cissy. As far as I knew you were back at the town or the city. I see you changed to... uhm, blue. Is there something else?"
> 
> Astaldo will detect Evil on Cissy.



Cissinei grimaced. "I went North to take care of a problem and to get away from everyone since I figured they blamed me for it. The Wizard who was the problem is dead now, luckily for me he's as gullible as he once was," Cissinei said and then held up her hand to show her finger. "I had to marry him to do it...though it did net me a nice little holding of land," she rattled it all off nonchalantly. 

Cissinei doesn't detect as good or evil. 

Dee listens with the others in stunned silence. 

(going to work now, post in a bit)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kara*

"Thanks Marcy, I'll get a more detailed briefing from you later."  Kara walked back over to the others swearing under her breath (something the others probably have never seen her do).  "Over three years!  What happened?  Some sort of trap in the lair?"

Her mind raced, fortunately her "friends" were organized to be self-sufficient, but this was a mind-boggling amount of time to simply have vanish.  She swore again and examined the group.

Spot: Is anything different about anyone? (Other than what's been said about Cissinei, though for that matter does she look like she is who she seems to be?)
1d20+27
17+27 = 44


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2011)

The group, as far as Kara can tell, is just as they were, Cissinei is different but does appear to be herself.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2011)

"Woah... Wait, is that easy to get some land? Why the hell haven't I tried that!?" Lyn seemed to not care much about the morally ambiguous answer from Cissy. "So you are Lady Cissinei, that's cool (and you ARE cool). I guess I need to start finding some title myself."

"Cissy, no body blames you" Elena shook her head. But Lyn interrupted raising his hand.

"Erh, that was me. Again, I already said I was sorry, but c'mon, you must understand we were not in the best of moments. Don't worry, the past is... well, 3 years behind us"  

"Lyn, This is serious. What about the Beasts? The Old God? Amon and his need to burn everything to cinders" Elena scolded him and turned to Cissy to have any idea on what they have missed.

EDIT: Cissy could tell Lyn had also changed. Even if it had been just a day for him he seemed more agile, healthy, he talked more and ... was a little more annoying than usual. His ego had somewhat increased (if that was even possible).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2011)

((Not using the colors because Chrome hates me to for some reason)) 
Cissinei rolled her eyes. "I've always been Lady Cissinei just like Dee has always been Lady Deirdre. We were born into it, but these holdings are from my _late_ husband, as are a few other things I've taken from him. And the beasts, the old god and all of that other stuff is still just as much a problem as it was before, only now they're reaching out and effecting the world. That demon that controlled the Goblins seems to be doing the same and there's a new kind of chaos gripping the plane--do you remember the tales of the Frozen Ones?" asked Cissinei. 

Dee shook her head. "That's a tale made up to scare babes and nothing more," Dee said. 

"There have been reports from the North, even further North than this, some of Father's men have encountered things that would make you wonder if that's all they are..." she sighed. 

"If you're looking for an update," Cissinei said, "I've had some people keep tabs on it, I don't have many people though so you might want to have Kara consult the ones she has. My holdings are two days ride from here and there are maps and notes on all of this along with warm beds and food there. I would have brought transport but I didn't expect this to be what it turned out to be," said Cissinei. 

"And really Lyn, its no joking matter. I spent three years thinking my friends and my sister had gone to their deaths without me there to help...I'd appreciate it if you'd consider that before you go praising all that I've gained..." sh

_Anyone present can sense a difference in Cissinei, her tone, the way she regards things and everything else._


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2011)

"Cissy, I would be worried if you loved him and you still killed him. As far as I remember he very well deserved it so... the way I see it, no harm done" Lyn shrugged giving not a second thought about it.

"I certainly would like to have some more time to digest all this..." Elena said rather surprised. "There's much to be done and we just lost 3 years _for nothing._" she was kind of frustrated. Did this have anything to do with her coming back to life? Her tattoo? 

"In any case, at least we still have our gold and the Dragon stuff for Malcolm. That should work something out for us" Lyn stretched out happily remembering his bag of holding was full of shiny awesome gold.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 18, 2011)

"Bloody Hells" swore Sebastian.  

"Three years?"  He felt conflicted about the whole thing.  At this point, if fate had a complaint department, the Cleric would have promptly gone there, demanded to speak to a manager, and then filled out the all the appropriate forms complaint forms in _triplicate_.  "At this rate we ought to get bed rolls with a dimensional anchor on them."  

Rebecca sat, digesting the information.  "I've missed three years of touring.  You can be forgotten in three years."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2011)

"I swear If I was a GOD, I would never do something like this! Hell, I would at least give a minimal warning. '_Hey you, bunch of mortals! I'm going to catapult you through time, thanks bye_'". Lyn said it out loud to the sky nonchalantly.

He sighed. He... he needed to change that kind of stuff.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 18, 2011)

*Heather...*

As per usual when Heather sought comfort she lets her hand move across Coia's fur.  "Glenn..." She whispers and sighs, a lone tear moving down her cheek as she looks to her closest companion.  Coia returns the look, his tail wagging slowly and he whimpers.

She allowed herself only the short moment before she straightened her shoulders.  "I would like to know why this happened to us."  Heather said shifting her shoulders and looking around them.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2011)

Elena nodded at Heather. "This is too strange. Cissy, do you have any idea why we keep jumping through time like this? The last time I could understand as some kind of power from the Beasts but now... Is just too strange"

Lyn will try to think about any possible answer.
Knowledge Arcana 1d20+17 → [20,17] = (37)
Spellcraft  1d20+19 → [7,19] = (26)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kara*
Kara frowns and steps back deeper into the lair, "let me see what I can find out from my people before we jump to any conclusions.  We've walked into too many problems lately because we don't have enough information."

Kara will get back in touch with Marcy and see what all has happened in the last three years and change, especially anything in the area they're in.


Kara: Gather Information
1d20+28
18+28 = 46

Kara's legion of followers: Gather Information: Aid other:
+8 Gather Information checks (fail only on a 1):
220d20
10,6,6,1,6,12,4,6,13,3,4,12,8,9,3,5,10,2,15,7,7,20,11,5,1,11,
18,12,8,11,17,17,15,13,2,9,17,5,20,6,2,6,2,13,20,6,8,1,10,5,
20,10,12,14,7,13,11,9,5,7,16,13,19,20,3,17,20,3,17,9,2,5,20,
2,19,12,8,5,12,13,19,5,3,14,5,12,6,10,14,1,2,4,17,11,6,5,18,
9,11,3,6,2,8,2,14,11,1,5,17,6,2,17,1,6,7,16,2,10,4,11,7,15,14,
18,16,14,13,15,17,10,3,9,13,5,17,14,11,2,2,16,14,4,13,7,19,3,
16,14,3,20,4,17,7,12,11,13,13,8,13,14,2,3,19,14,1,15,16,20,5,
3,3,12,4,1,2,9,9,5,18,10,8,9,7,16,12,14,7,15,1,3,11,18,18,14,
13,11,9,13,9,7,19,3,8,11,8,17,15,20,1,9,4,10,15,2,18,18,14,10,
4,6 = 210 successes

+32 (automatically succeed)
-----
46[Kara] + (242x2)[Aid] = 530 

With several years worth of information to go over this might take a while.

((Yes, in a fight Kara is somewhat less than stellar.  But this she has down.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2011)

((  holy shit ))

Elena, in the other hand will look in the town for Isaac or the previous Mayor to see what she can do about the town. She fought a dragon for this town, she's not going to just leave it like that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2011)

((Isaac was in the lair with the party, he came with Eihana and Sebastian))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2011)

((I can't post much now, but just as a warning, its been three years don't expect to be respected, missed or remembered. And for those who don't remember, they might have something to say for the ownership of the gold the Dragon had.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2011)

(( They don't know we have the gold. Safely tucked away.  ))

In any case Elena nods to Cissy to go to her place.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2011)

*Dee & Cissinei*
"We have a lot to consider and go over," she said. "I'm sure Kara is going to want some time to compare notes...but this place you have can't be all that safe can it?" asked Dee. 

Cissinei sighed. "It's safe enough, not too huge or fancy but it will do for a group like this to stay in, right?" she asked. Cissinei's tone seemed somewhat calmer when she regarded Dee. 

Suddenly Dee had a flash of a memory. "Bloody Hell, where is my ship?" asked Dee.

"I was kind of hoping you wouldn't ask that...but really I can't tell you, I mean I could but you're not going to like it," Cissinei said.

"You need to tell me..." 

"I'll let you see it," Cissinei said. "But for now, come on, we can make the trip now and try and get away from the town," Cissinei said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2011)

*The Results of Kara's Information Gathering
*There's so much to gather and its been so long since Kara has communicated with them that she can't just pull the resources as easily as it would have been a while back. It will take days to compile a clear idea of what has happened. Even for Kara's sharp mind. Couple that with the notes Cissinei's compiled and anything else that can be found and there will be enough to pour over for a long while. The one thing that is communicated back to Kara by Marcy is that the scryed for Kara on multiple occasions _and found her to be out in about around the world. _Marcy will try and get the locations to her soon too. 

*The Situation for the Party *
As for the members of the party you feel something strange coursing through your veins, though you're not sure what it is or where its come from or even what it means. It doesn't feel _good _or _bad_ it feels...like power. 

*Cissinei's Filing the Party in on the Smaller Details *
"I don't know all of you that well, sorry if I'm not as good at information gathering as Kara or some others might be. I've never had the social skills to pull that off cause I'm not _the pretty one_ and having people keep asking 'why are you blue' isn't a big conversation helper...but I did some work to find out what I could about you guys in a vain attempt to find you and when I suspected you all dead, I made an effort to notify your families and friends and what not. Sorry Heather, I couldn't go to the Drow for fear of being made a sex slave or having my head cut off or something of that ilk and Dancer I don't know your family, same goes for Lief and Kale and some of the others..." 

*To Elena: 
*"I did talk to your Mum, she's taking care of Dee's ship still only there's been a strange development...the news that you were dead seems to have brought her and your Father back together...they're planning to marry in a few weeks, it looks like you're back just in time for the nuptials..." 

*To Lyn: 
*"I crossed the ocean and sought out your Mum and Dad, when I told them you were a Sorcerer they got cross and said they'd even sat some money aside for a present when you finished school. When I told them how talented you were and that you'd died fighting to save other people...they were really proud and they cried, your Mum even gave me a family portrait that was done when you were little and she started talking about how I was the kind of girl you should have brought home. Now that I know you're not dead I wish I had told her what a smarmy cocksure ass you'd become..."

*Sebastian: *
"Your sister has been staying with me since the airship...well...and she's been adjusting well. She's held out hope all of this time you were alive. Told me that she could feel it in her bones that you were out there and coming back. I didn't think it really meant anything other than the delusions of a someone who was saddened by the only family they had, maybe she was on to something..." 

*Kurgan:*
"Yurrim taught me where you were from, I guess in all of those talks with him you let loose a few secrets. I traveled to the mountains and found your tribe and told them of your bravery and the courage and strength you showed. With honor they told me that you would be given a place among the fallen warriors and that an axe would be crafted in your name and cast into the fire mountain...they also gave me something to take to your grave...I didn't have a grave so I made one out back of my keep for you, its there and you can take a look at it when you get there--I imagine its harrowing, looking at one's own grave..." 

*Kara: *
"I don't know much about you, but someone ventured to me keep once and asked of you...asked if I knew why were wondering about, I told them it was a mistake and that you were gone. But when I tried to look for you with magic...I could have sworn...never mind..." 

*Heather: 
*"I couldn't find any sign of Glenn, which is odd. Bloke like that  doesn't usually keep himself from being known around the area..." 

*Dee: 
*"Mum and Daddy are fine, though they're distraught over the loss of you. Our brother has taken to calling his sword after your name..._The Deirdre _and Father had a shipped commissioned with your name..." 

*Addressing the Group: *
"Pellegri misses all of you too, she cried when I told her what happened. She pretty much spends her time these days with the airship, she's calling herself co-captain even though she doesn't really do anything other than repeat exactly what the Captain says. Poe is fine and in my recent, albeit short lived, marriage I acquired a Pseudodragon as a friend...not much else to tell there. Saxton, I have an honorary place for you on my council though, as my most loyal protector it would be a blessing to have you back." There was something stately and adult about the way Cissinei carried herself now, it was more grown up. Except for when talking to or of Lyn. Then she's every bit the teenage girl. 

_Cissinei will answer or reply to any of the characters that talk to her about what she's said on the walk to the Keep. _


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

> The Situation for the Party
> As for the members of the party you feel something strange coursing through your veins, though you're not sure what it is or where its come from or even what it means. It doesn't feel good or bad it feels...like power.



And power is RIGHT for Lyn. He welcomes it with open arms. Elena is a little unsure on how to react.




> To Elena:
> "I did talk to your Mum, she's taking care of Dee's ship still only there's been a strange development...the news that you were dead seems to have brought her and your Father back together...they're planning to marry in a few weeks, it looks like you're back just in time for the nuptials..."



She stops cold. "_THEY WHAT!??_" horror fills her face. "But, BUT. Oh my god...!!!" 





> To Lyn:
> "I crossed the ocean and sought out your Mum and Dad, when I told them you were a Sorcerer they got cross and said they'd even sat some money aside for a present when you finished school. When I told them how talented you were and that you'd died fighting to save other people...they were really proud and they cried, your Mum even gave me a family portrait that was done when you were little and she started talking about how I was the kind of girl you should have brought home. Now that I know you're not dead I wish I had told her what a smarmy cocksure ass you'd become..."





"Hahaha, you should have told them. But that's fine. Thank you Cissy"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 19, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Cissinei's Filing the Party in on the Smaller Details *
> "I don't know all of you that well, sorry if I'm not as good at information gathering as Kara or some others might be. I've never had the social skills to pull that off cause I'm not _the pretty one_ and having people keep asking 'why are you blue' isn't a big conversation helper...but I did some work to find out what I could about you guys in a vain attempt to find you and when I suspected you all dead, I made an effort to notify your families and friends and what not. Sorry Heather, I couldn't go to the Drow for fear of being made a sex slave or having my head cut off or something of that ilk and Dancer I don't know your family, same goes for Lief and Kale and some of the others..."


"I am glad you didn't bother.  There is a reason I am no longer there..."  Heather let the comment fade as Cissinei talked.





> *Heather:
> *"I couldn't find any sign of Glenn, which is odd. Bloke like that  doesn't usually keep himself from being known around the area..."


"That is strange."  Heather thought for a moment then shrugged.  'A marriage between the pair of us was strange at best.  It is better this way.' the words echoed through her mind and she lost herself in thought.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kara*
"Thanks Marcy, I'll contact you again soon for more info.  Until then  get in touch with everyone you can that you still trust.  I'm going to  be taking things in a bit of a different direction but we'll need  everyone we can get."

She approached the others once again frowning, "it will take some time  to sort out everything, a lot happens in 3 years.  But I can say that I,  at least, have been spotted moving around over the last 3 years.  We  don't seem to look any older so I'd be inclined to say it was an  imposter."

"I'm curious about the resources of someone that can pretend to be me well enough to fool magic though."

To Cissinei she adds, "don't fret over me, most of my family has been  dead and gone for a long time now.  I doubt that any that remain would  mourn over me anyway."

((Remind me sometime to chat about Kara's history with you))


*Kurgan*

Kurgan chuckles heartily, "a grave?  That's a human tradition right?  No  offense but when I fall I don't want to be buried in the dirt.  But  it'd be interesting to see how I was remembered."  He sidestepped the  talk of his clan and the other dwarves' reactions.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

"Do dwarves get cremated then? I thought the old dwarven kings had great tombs... or is it just for the noble ones and heroes?" Lyn seemed quite interested on the fact of being remembered. 

Elena on the other hand was still rambling about her parents "-but is impossible, just when I was-, It can't be...they hated each other. SHE WANTED TO KILL HIM. How's that supposed to work out!? An Veronica... what the hell is she doing? Why hasn't she stopped this-!?" (( As I remember Veronica was ELena's half sister. Or was it Vanesa? Or... ))

"_Heh, pssst, Cissy, check how I calm her out_" Lyn motioned his head towards Elena speaking loud and clear  "Oh, and what happened to _*Dee's monkey*_? He was on the ship, right? Is he back at your place too?"

Elena froze and stopped mumbling, turning her head slowly, glaring at the sorcerer. 

"Sure, we might be Chosen's of Destiny, but everyone of us still has a quirk of two" Lyn snorted "We better hurry anyway"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan raises an eyebrow surprised at the interest and answers, "generally dwarves are entombed.  Most clans have a shared tomb those that can afford it will end up in a stone or metal sarcophagus.  Clan leaders or important figures within the clan might get a chamber of their own, though generally after a few generations they'll be moved into a smaller nook deeper within the tomb.  Those that don't have the riches for it are typically cremated and stored in urns within the tomb."

"Only kings and paragons, great heroes of the dwarves, have tombs of their own.  Vast as the mountain may be there's only so much we can dig out."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2011)

Kuno said:


> "I am glad you didn't bother.  There is a reason I am no longer there..."  Heather let the comment fade as Cissinei talked.
> "That is strange."  Heather thought for a moment then shrugged.  'A marriage between the pair of us was strange at best.  It is better this way.' the words echoed through her mind and she lost herself in thought.



"I just hope he's okay, I couldn't find him through any of the traditional means, its like he vanished off the face of the world," Cissinei said. 



EvilMoogle said:


> *Kara*
> "Thanks Marcy, I'll contact you again soon for more info.  Until then  get in touch with everyone you can that you still trust.  I'm going to  be taking things in a bit of a different direction but we'll need  everyone we can get."
> 
> She approached the others once again frowning, "it will take some time  to sort out everything, a lot happens in 3 years.  But I can say that I,  at least, have been spotted moving around over the last 3 years.  We  don't seem to look any older so I'd be inclined to say it was an  imposter."
> ...



"That's a curious thing, its hard to fool magic, even a simple scrying spell. You can hide from it sometimes, but making it think you're someone else is a whole different ball game...I suppose I should have thought of this before but what if I checked into the the essence of what that spell looks for to identify the person. I'd imagine its a soul, but how do you _fake _a soul...?" 



EvilMoogle said:


> To Cissinei she adds, "don't fret over me, most of my family has been  dead and gone for a long time now.  I doubt that any that remain would  mourn over me anyway."
> 
> ((Remind me sometime to chat about Kara's history with you))



Cissinei laughed nervously. "At least I tried I guess, huh?" 




EvilMoogle said:


> *Kurgan*
> 
> Kurgan chuckles heartily, "a grave?  That's a human tradition right?  No  offense but when I fall I don't want to be buried in the dirt.  But  it'd be interesting to see how I was remembered."  He sidestepped the  talk of his clan and the other dwarves' reactions.



"I think that traditionally Dwarves put their dead into the rock...but there's not much in the way of rock around my home that is of the right type...has to be the rock of your homeland if I'm not correct. But I don't know, I felt a human burial was appropriate. I made graves for everyone..." 



soulnova said:


> She stops cold. "_THEY WHAT!??_" horror fills her face. "But, BUT. Oh my god...!!!"
> 
> "Hahaha, you should have told them. But that's fine. Thank you Cissy"
> 
> ...



Cissinei didn't say anything to Lyn or Elena, she didn't know what to say. When Lyn tells her thanks, she blushes lightly but makes an effort to hide it.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

"Well, I don't know all of you, but I feel... GREAT. Like, power crawling in my skin. Maybe our souls were actually going around gathering knowledge and strength. Maybe we know some stuff but we need to 'remember it'" Lyn said... you couldn't say if he was being serious or not.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

Kara frowns, "I like my soul inside my body where it belongs."  She shivers a moment before continuing, "I'm not sure which is a scarier thought, that our souls could be wondering around without our knowledge or that someone is impersonating us with such precision."  Or at least impersonating her, she didn't add.  Since no one had mentioned seeing others out and about in the world.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 19, 2011)

"It sounds off..." Leif said, "The level of magic that would've been needed to astrally project our souls for this long... What could even have that kind of power?"

The entire event had shaken Leif quite badly, but she couldn't deny that she did feel quite a bit stronger. Even so, the idea that someone had been impersonating them was much easier to swallow than the idea that their very souls had gone for a wander.

"Maybe we should check out a nearby town or something..." she continued, "Get more information. Maybe get some food, too. I'm _starving._"

?fastr remained silent, but the expression on his face spoke volumes. He wasn't comfortable at all with what was going on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2011)

Kara shrugs slightly, "for now all I can say is keep your eyes and ears open.  My friends are going to get me a list of locations that 'I' have been at, maybe visiting them will tell us something."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2011)

((can we move forward to Cissy's place ?))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Sebastian:

_"Your sister has been staying with me since the airship...well...and she's been adjusting well. She's held out hope all of this time you were alive. Told me that she could feel it in her bones that you were out there and coming back. I didn't think it really meant anything other than the delusions of a someone who was saddened by the only family they had, maybe she was on to something..."_ 

The Cleric nodded.  "Well, I've always been damn hard to kill."  He stopped for a moment, as if he'd thought of something.  "I'd bet Genevieve and her husband have a child or two by now.  Time flies."

Rebecca piped up:  "Who's Genevieve?"

Sebastian shrugged:  "A dear friend of mine who started out on the streets.  We ended up rescuing a certain handsome duke from an almost certain death.  Then she married him.  Hope she hasn't thought I went and got myself killed.  Haven't written since after that St. Arambula affair."

"Sounds like a weird fairy tale" responded the bard.  "Anyways, you're pretty nonchalant about this whole thing.  Why is that?"

The Cleric looked to Elena and the others.  "It's not like we've been separated from everyone in the world.  Maybe we've lost a little time, maybe we haven't.  Perhaps this happened for a reason, or it was just a cruel twist of fate."  

He raised his voice "Nevertheless, we can only keep moving forward.  Did I tell any of you you why I and the others came in the midst of the battle among the trolls?"


Sebastian nodded, and continued:  "In the vision that came to me, I saw each and every one of you die.  Yet here you are."

He looked around the group:  "Twice now, I have seen Elena cut down by the talons of a winged troll.  And she's not the only one whose death I saw.  Yet here you all are"

The Cleric looked to Kurgan:  "You fought bravely alongside Saxton, and Kale, all trying your hardest to cover the others' escape.  For a shining moment, it was as if you were the Father of Battle himself and your strength nevered falter or wavered."  He frowned. "But even that was not enough to hold the trolls at bay for long, and I saw you fall.  Your bloodsoaked hands never let go of Deladarugh."with your bloodstained hands still gripping Deladaraugh."  Sebastian stopped for a moment, and then laughed darkly. "Deladaraugh, I don't know why I know that name, but I do know my Dwarven."

He turned to Dee.  "Deidre you've always been a bit of a scoundrel yet I never thought you had it in you to play the hero like that.  You led those who remained, and fled through the swamps.  But those trolls...were not the only trolls.  I saw you all die heroes, and the trolls feasted."  It was pretty obvious that the vision had greatly disturbed the Cleric. 

At that point Rebecca stepped in "Wait a second.  What's the point of all this?  None of them are dead."

"Indeed" Sebastian answered.  "I think it was a vision of what might have been."  He looked around.  "But what might have been is never the important thing in life."  He addressed the group:  "Can any one of us, by force of arms or magic change the world into a what-might-have-been? While it is true that we may have lost step with the world, we have not lost any time.  There is no reason to to let ourselves be paralyzed by any what-might-have-beens."  

He paced back and forth, hands clasped behind his back.  "Perhaps the reason behind why I was sent that vision, the reason Elena came back, and the reason why we lost such time--perhaps they are all one and the same. I see this not as tragedy, but as an opportunity for us to find out what that reason is."

Diplomacy Check for giving a rousing speech:  
1d20+15
19+15 = 34


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2011)

Although the vision of Sebastian had been a little disturbing, she didn't feel overly worried about it. The tragedy had been averted and the rest were safe. Besides... it had put things in perspective. She was not going to waste this second chance.


"You are right." Elena placed a hand in Sebastian's shoulder with a beaming smile "I get back to life and suddenly we are thrown in to the future? That can't be a coincidence. I believe we should try to contact Maddy. I saw her when I was... about to come back. I bet she can tell us a little more about this, although I don't know where she is now" Elena looked at Cissy wondering if she had kept tabs on them too.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2011)

(( CTK, can we move on? o_O There's really not much we can talk about. lol ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 22, 2011)

*Cissinei *
"Last I heard, Maddy said they were going to the mountains, no telling where about though and when I search for them they appear in my scrying. I'm starting to think they're out of the plane now," Cissinei said.


*The first day/night's travel*
The travel was long and the land hadn't changed much for the most part. The party made camp in some ruins that were partially sheathed in thick ice from the cold. The sky was cloudy and the moon and stars were absent, meaning that there was little light to work by. Cold wind worked its way through the ruins and rattled the chilled branches of the trees as it passed.

The ruins themselves were barely anything to look at, a huge concrete slab with a fire pit sat in the middle with columns marking the perimeter. Whatever had been there to serve as a roof was long since gone and the whole thing was absolutely open to the sky above. 

Cissinei didn't have an explanation for how she could tell, maybe she could just sense it but she alerted her old friends. "There will be a blizzard coming before long...maybe not tonight but I can feel it in the air..." she said.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2011)

"Well, we better get some shelter then... you you still have that spell? Heh, it's funny but for us it's been just a day since we last use it" Lyn joked and looked at the horizon. "Fuck is cold. I hate cold." 

Elena seemed... anxious. She walked up to Dee and took her to side of the camp where the rest couldn't listen. "Dee... I wanted to ask you something. I need your help" 

((PM/msn))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2011)

((Yeah, just pretend like Kara won't know what's going on  ))

*Kara*
Kara was largely silent while they traveled still trying to absorb the ramifications of being absent so long.  She wasn't worred -- or rather worried wasn't the right word for it.  Things would work out well enough and it wasn't like there was anyone that really missed her.

More to the point she was occupied with her thoughts, planning what would need to be done.  While the others were merely traveling she was quite busy.


*Kurgan*

When they arrived at their resting place Kurgan frowned at the news, "Blizzard eh? Any chance we can make it to a city before it hits?  Don't fancy waiting it out cooped up in these ruins.  Me axe ain't terribly useful against snow and wind and if it's a matter of waiting it out I'd prefer to wait where there's proper ale to be had."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

Dee and Elena were gone off from the ruins and out of earshot of others. 

Cissinei sighed at what Kurgan said. "We might make it to my home before it comes, but the first snowfalls will be before that. Luckily anyone fool enough to attack us in this powder would face the full extent of my power and wish they never had. But if you're concerned Kurgan maybe we can have our druid do something about the weather?" she said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 23, 2011)

soulnova said:


> "Well, we better get some shelter then... you you still have that spell? Heh, it's funny but for us it's been just a day since we last use it" Lyn joked and looked at the horizon. "Fuck is cold. I hate cold."



Sebastian nodded.  "Not too fond of it myself Lyn.  We'd probably better get to seeing about things.  I can have Endure Elements prepared tomorrow at Matins, but before then...wood and whatnot for a fire might not be a bad idea.  I'm going to look around the ruins, maybe have a look around for any residual magics--don't want to be unawares if this was some ancient temple."

He would spend some time looking around.  Pillars, the Cleric thought, might be an indication of an old temple.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




_
Spot:  1d20+5
18+5 = 23_

_Knowledge Religion:  1d20+12
14+12 = 26_



" And I need to find a lump of granite or similar..."


*Spoiler*: __ 



_
Search:  1d20+2
20+2 = 22
_




*Note to DM.  What's the spacing on the perimeter columns like?




Rebecca would go busy herself doing other camp preparation tasks, such as collecting firewood.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

From the look of it, Sebastian can't tell what the temple is but it doesn't seem to have any residual magic or a religious significance. The ruins are old, possibly over one thousand years and perhaps the only reason that the columns stand is that they're huge. Each of the obelisks is about six feet in diameter and the space between them is about nine feet. Though they're visibly worn, they're still strong and sturdy looking... 

There is granite to be found and more than a lump.


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2011)

Dancer's family is a perfectly healthy and intact noble family in some random city of high elves.

No drama in that backstory.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2011)

After talking with Dee, Elena comes back and puts something in her backpack. With that done she feels much more relaxed. She goes to check the rest of the camping place. She uses her boots of the winterlands for the moment. She will make sure there are no more trolls. 

Lyn waits for Cissy to place the cottage.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

Cissinei
"Sorry, were you waiting for me to do something?" she asks Lyn as he seems to be kind of watching her closely and following her about as if something is expected of her. She stops what she's doing, turning through her books, and turns to face him.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2011)

"You don't have that spell prepared, do you?" He asks sighing and getting a sudden shiver. "Ack. I'll make a bonfire. Ugh"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

soulnova said:


> "You don't have that spell prepared, do you?" He asks sighing and getting a sudden shiver. "Ack. I'll make a bonfire. Ugh"



"Sorry I live in a house now...and if I got too cold well...never mind that because I don't get too cold anymore," she said. "I haven't felt like it was too cold for me in ages," Cissinei said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 23, 2011)

The Cleric looked around the camp:  "Anyone have any idea which way the wind is going to blow from?  I don't know much about the hows and whys of storms--but I think I can use a certain ritual to cover the spans between some of these pillars with a stone wall.  That should provide us with some shelter."

_Wall of Stone, 5th Level -- creates a stone wall he can meld into the pillars a few inches thick per caster level, and 1 5 foot square per caster level.  That translates to about 70 foot of stone wall if he can successfully boost his caster level._

CTK..mind sketching the area?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2011)

((That's probably a good question for Heather, Kuno.  Otherwise Kara can contribute a +7 Knowledge: Nature and Survival))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 23, 2011)

Sketches coming when I'm soberer.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 24, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow looks around her, doing the best she can to answer Sebastian's question.

Knowledge Nature:
1d20+13
9+13 = 22

Survival:
1d20+13
13+13 = 26


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2011)

"Dammit" Elena looked at the horizon and the storm approaching. That storm was going to slow them down surely. The roads would be covered in snow. She took a cape and place it over Astaldo's back to protect him from the cold.

By now Lyn had started to make a fire. "You better make that wall soon. I'm freezing" he said placing his had close flames to warm them up. He wasn't made for this climate. He liked a warm one... with a cool drink... and a pool. Maybe something along a desert and a beach. Yeah. He could make a nice mansion there and just lie back and enjoy a glorious sunset. OH! And he would have underwater chambers... with invisible walls to see the fish! YES!!





(( Atlantis Hotel in Dubai, my friends. ))

He lost himself on the thoughts while Elena glanced at Sebastian now and then. "Lyn is right. We better put that wall now..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2011)

Kara frowns looking up at the sky, "It will be cold tonight, if we're going to be mostly without shelter we need to spread out our resources.  Someone can borrow my bedroll, it's magically protected from the weather.  I've got my own protection."

((Kara's got a Magic Bedroll which produces an "endure elements" effect, in addition to a few other minor benefits.  Kara doesn't need it. [/vague]))

"I don't suppose anyone has a tent or any sort of mundane shelter?  Probably won't hold up in a blizzard but anything to keep the wind out will help anyone without magical protection."


----------



## Velocity (Jul 26, 2011)

"I can help with that," Leif smiled to the Cleric, "Just give me a second and..."

With that, she began playing her Bandore and cast Harmonic Chorus (+2 to caster levels) on the Cleric.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 26, 2011)

Winny said:


> "I can help with that," Leif smiled to the Cleric, "Just give me a second and..."
> 
> With that, she began playing her Bandore and cast Harmonic Chorus (+2 to caster levels) on the Cleric.



Sebastian nodded.  "I know the value of a palisade."  He placed the lump of granite on the ground and began to chant something in a low, gravelly voice.  As he chanted, the lump of stone seemed to melt & flow into the surrounding stones & pilllars.  Leif's bandore seemed to add a strange melody to the chant that made it seem more full, and solid. 

Nothing happened for a moment, and then there was a rumbling sound as stone walls came up upwards from the ground to cover the spaces between the pillars/obelisks with 9 foot high walls of granite approximately 3 inches thick with a small inward-facing overhang at the top--about like the eaves of a house.  

The walls formed a palisade of sorts around the party, with an opening on the side facing away from where they thought the wind would come.  "I can't say it'd stop a determined enemy, but it should serve us well if we keep a watch.  If anyone has any wards, I suggest using them."


Divine Spell Power:1d20+8
9+8 = 17

CL is +4 due to that and Harmonic Chorus.  Roughly speaking that should give him 16 5 foot squares 4 inches thick.  Reducing it to 3 inches thick gives him a bit more area to play with

The walls have hardness 8, and 45 HP per section.  Break DC is 26. This is something like the intended design

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

Cissinei smiled. "I guess that will have to do, but like I said we can't be sure it will come during the night and if it doesn't we need to strive to be out of this area before it does..." she said as she strolled the perimeter of the wall. 

"We're going to need to set up some watches, the world's not as safe as it was when you were last out and about...there's much worse things to be worried about out here now," Cissinei explained. 

"What do you mean?" asked Dee. 

"Well this far North the sun is not really around much, so the Drow have taken to day time raids and whatnot, then there's other strange things...those beasts we saw after Giruvegan have been spotted again too..." Cissinei said.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2011)

Kara proposes the following watches:

1st Shift
Elena                    Spot +10
Cissinei    Darkvision 60'        Spot +3
Sebastian                Spot +5

2nd Shift
Kara        Darkvision 60'        Spot +22
Dee                    Spot +0
Lyn                    Spot +2

3rd Shift
Heather        Darkvision 120'        Spot +17
Afastr                    Spot +0
Rebecca                    Spot +1
Kale                    Spot +4

4th Shift
Kurgan        Darkvision 60'        Spot +3
Dancer                    Spot +16
Leif                    Spot +2

((Spot checks listed might be outdated, they're off of a random party list.  But the gest is one good spotter and one person with darkvision on each shift, with the middle shifts (the "darkest") having the best overlap there.  Tried to spread out magic and fighting force as best as is possible just in case.))

((In theory Eihana (Spot +17, no darkvision) and Isaac (Spot +3 or so, darkvision 90') are still with the party.  But I'm trying to minimize them since they were NPCs for my stuff.  If you wanted to include them I'd move Kale to 4th shift and then put Eihana on 3rd shift and Isaac on 2nd shift))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2011)

Elena is fine with it. She looks at the walls and offers an approving nod to Sebastian. "That's will certainly pretty good"

Lyn goes to sleep with close to the fire, dreaming of awesome castles and he's king.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 27, 2011)

((Probably for the best to put Cissinei and Lyn on different shifts lol)) 

The night passes without much event, but as the morning rolls around it becomes apparent that its somehow getting colder. The party awakens to the things placed there by them the previous night being frosted over. There's much more travel to be had and the sky is shrouded in clouds. It looked like there might not be any sunlight today either. 

"Burr," Dee shivered lightly but seemed spry as ever. "Looks like its starting to feel more and more like home around here...this is the kind of cold you woke up to every morning in the North." 

"It might be getting worse as the day goes on," said Cissinei.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 27, 2011)

Sebastian wandered about, yawning.  He had five more castings of Endure Elements to hand out.  "Right.  Anyone who's not dressed for the weather, I've got that one spell prepared today.  Should last about 24 hours."  He would cast it on anyone who asked.  He looked around the palisade.  "A new miniature fortress like this in a well-traveled area is sure to attract attention."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2011)

"ME!" Lyn raised his hand effusively and ran up to Sebastian. "Ack, I don't think I can stand any longer this weather" he mumbled. "The only cold thing should be a drink in summer"


Elena chuckled but paid no more attention to him. SHe wanted to make sure the road was clear and they could go ahead.

"Kara, how does your information is coming?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2011)

((Kara's information won't be ready until at least the point when you reach the house.)) 

"I can cast _Endure Elements _too," said Cissinei suddenly, "I won't be needing it myself, but its something I need to keep around just in case I go somewhere far too hot for myself. When we reach my place you can have some winter gear, though I don't know how much of it I have down there, I never really need too much of it," she said. 


Dee drew her cloak about her shoulders and let out a sigh. "We really might need to get moving...with the sky this dark we're not going to have light for long..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sebastian looked to Cissinei:  "Right.  Then use your castings of it, and then I'll get as many of the rest of us as I can." *Clerics spontaneously can convert prepared spells to healing spells, so it's saving heals.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 1, 2011)

Kara and Kurgan gather their things and make ready to leave.  They're both protected already with 'endure elements' so they have no need of a spell.

Kara will keep the portable hole folded up carefully inside her armor so that there's no chance she'll accidentally drop it in the middle of a blizzard.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 1, 2011)

"I'd rather we move quickly, regardless," Leif sighed, "Even with that spell on us, it'll be uncomfortable. If I cast Allegro, I can double the speed of everyone. It'll only last about ten minutes, but that'll be enough right?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather will gather up her stuff and pets Coia as she waits near her horses for the others to ready and leave.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2011)

Elena is fine.

Lyn will ask for a spell.

"Cissy, could you also cast the spell for Alstaldo?" Elena asks the wizards as the Pegasus walks up to Cissy and lowers his head.  


@Leif
Elena nodded at the bard "That's a great idea. The faster we move, the better, even if it's for a small amount of time"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2011)

Cissinei makes the effort to cast the endure elements spell on as many people as she can from the party so that they can move forward. By midday there was only a very light snow that fell over the area. It didn't cause much hindrance and the party was able to press much further than they had the day before despite the snow. 

(Going to do some skipping ahead) 


Days later, on the last leg of the trip the snow had set in much worse, but still wasn't at dangerous levels. The party spent the night in a small cave out of the way of the wind. While the search of the cave revealed nothing but rocks, there was a strange finality in the air as they sat in the cave around the fire. 


The wind howled past the opening of the cave and the snow outside whipped and swirled around in the flickering light from the fire. 


"There's not much further to go now," Cissinei said.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2011)

"You can bet your underwear that I'll try to come up with a travel spell on my own, as soon as I have some time" even with the spell, Lyn just couldn't stand the cold. It was almost a psychological reaction. 

"I would really appreciate that" Elena chuckled at the sorcerer.


Lyn will light the cave to make sure there are nothing living in the immediate entrance and part of the back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2011)

((caves already been checked.)) 

"I'm not sure why you haven't come up with one already," Cissinei said. "I really can't imagine my life without it and the like. I mean I've learned a whole host of new tricks and come across some finer things that might be helpful to you all...I have no need for a lot of them though, I tend to like things simple in my life." 


Being out in the cold is probably a bad idea, without the vague warmth from the sun and with the wind howling like mad you could probably go mad from thinking that you might get too cold.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2011)

"well, Cissy, I try to be as versatile as possible. I don't have a wide range of spells and frankly I have come to rely on raw damage. The sooner the enemies are dead, the bigger our chances of survival. Now, of course, we are not.. we SHOULD NOT be walking like any other soldiers. We are beyond that point now. We are _better._" Lyn smiled and tried to  find a niche in the cave where the cold wouldn't be too hard on him.


Elena will look for shelter in the cave, but stay close enough to the entrance to watch for any other danger out there.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kara*
Kara made herself as comfortable as possible along one wall of the cave, laying out her flaming whip for some light and meager warmth.  The cold didn't bother her, she had magical protections against that of course, but the cold still left a bitter taste in her mouth.

"_Better_?"  She the word twisted as she spoke, "are we really so different than other people?  Just because we may have experienced different things than them?"  Her eyes shifted between the blue-skinned wizard and the draconic sorcerer a moment, "what of your humanity?  You place value on your abilities but what do they mean in the grand scheme of things?"


*Kurgan*
Kurgan finds a quiet corner of the cave and promptly drops down asleep armor and all ignoring the noisy humans and their concerns.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2011)

EvilMoogle said:


> "_Better_?"  She the word twisted as she spoke, "are we really so different than other people?  Just because we may have experienced different things than them?"  Her eyes shifted between the blue-skinned wizard and the draconic sorcerer a moment, "what of your humanity?  You place value on your abilities but what do they mean in the grand scheme of things?"



"What I'm saying Kara, is that we deserve better after putting our lives in the line. A normal person with my abilities could easily walk into a town, kill everyone and mislead the authorities about it" he leaned forward "*But I wont*, hence I'm better. This power we have, these abilities are something common people usually can't handle well, and you know that. Look... I killed a freaking dragon to save a town, if it was in my hands we wouldn't be walking in the middle of a Blizzard which would make everyone happy. Is a win win situation." 


"Besides, humanity is a very strange word... I'm clearly not all human." he smiled and his fangs were clearly more visible now. If it wasn't for the healthy tone of his skin he could have passed for some kind of vampire by now "Look at Cissy, she has an unhealthy ice blue color. And of course there's Heather and Kurgan. They are not even human! If you go along for the concept of kindness and benevolence, sure I might have to work a little more on my 'humanity'. For me that means to *do the right* thing. Do that and _I won't care if you have horns_" 

"In the great scheme of things... Well, we are getting dragged around time by an unknown entity, most likely to face a great threat (whatever that is). Yeah, I think we are certainly better than those who don't"


Elena didn't join the conversation. Those themes weren't of her liking. For her it was clearer now. She had found her personal goal, her focus. There was no reason debate over her ideas. Elena looked outside, yearning to get soon to Cissy's place.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2011)

Kara frowns at the mage, "that isn't what I meant and you know it.  It's not a question of your intentions or your actions."  She sighs and leans back against the wall, "but at the same time you think you're somehow better than _normal_ people because of them."

"All I'm saying is don't lose track of your roots.  In the end they're what really matter."

((Too grumpy IRL to finish the fight I've picked at the moment  ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2011)

Lyn chuckles, clearly amused at the comment. He wasn't making fun of her, he just found funny looking back.

"My roots? Heh, well, you heard them from Cissy. I was the son of a well to do Scribe and a housewife. He wanted me to study as a Wizard, and when I manifested my magic through my sheer will, I lied... I told them I was actually studying from the books. When my father wanted me to join a serious magical boarding school, I ran away. What I wanted was fame and glory." he said slowly rising his fist like trying to reach something above him,  his hand was glowing with a simple magic. "...And so, I found _her_" 

Elena wasn't paying attention to the conversation. She kept her focus outside.

"She's my path to that glory. To my destiny. I'm sure of it now. And this..." he slowly opened his fist making a ball of pulsing light floating in his palm "This is my root, Kara." he smiled and for a fleeting moment the light took a slightly draconic form. "The Raw Magic of my Soul." 

"We should rest until sunrise" he leaned against the wall and closed his eyes sighing whispering. "All I want is a warm bed, a kind word and _unlimited power_" he stood silent for a couple of seconds but then said "And by the way, I'm kidding"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 9, 2011)

Cissinei grimaced as Lyn, "You really should think about it Lyn and consider who you _really _are. You have parents, you have loved ones and you proved you're not so much better than everyone else with your treatment of me three years ago. I don't care if you say you're sorry, that really hurt." 

Cissinei rose and walked to the other end of the cave to sit near some of the others 


Dee shrugged at Lyn, her voice low and raspy as she lay back against the wall smoking. "You should know, she can hold a grudge for a long time. I destroyed a doll of hers in the ovens...and she basically didn't talk to me for months because of it," Dee said. "It was a big house...made things easy," Dee said taking a drag. 


(gearing up for something, just trying to get some interactions in)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2011)

Lyn snorted. "The way I treated you was for the heat of the moment because: Elena. Was. _*DEAD*_." he said it very serious "She's more family than my 'family' ever were. Sure, I'm grateful to them for taking care for me when I was small and I should certainly send them at least some money and a letter for all the trouble. BUT I'm surprised I need to explain I was emotionally destroyed for Elena's demise. I can't understand why you didn't see it comming, Cissy. That time at the dessert too, I glassed dunes in anger because something you did! I always react that way. That's who I really am. I'm a _creature_ of raw magic, passion, rage and chaos..." he said proudly, maybe a little too much, his eyes almost glowing with enthusiasm.


"... and of course I also care for you all." he said in a more humbling manner "If it makes you feel better, AGAIN, I'm sorry you were hurt but, sadly Cissy, I won't make promises I know I can't keep to my friends. You _will_ get hurt again." he said it as a matter of fact.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 9, 2011)

*Sebastian*

Out like a light, the Cleric lay buried under a bedroll next to a pile of armor.  He had nothing on his conscience of note.

*Rebecca*

Rebecca sat up against a wall of the cave, apparently asleep.  Her eyes were closed and her breathing shallow, but her lips moved silently.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2011)

If there's no more debate, Lyn will go to sleep.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2011)

Cissinei didn't respond, though she didn't seem as angry. Dee looked to Lyn. "Just let her cool down, I think all of this is a bit much for her to take it...for three years she thought she had let us die or something..." Dee said. 

*Assuming we will use the same watch order. *

Kurgan and Elena post perception rolls.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2011)

(( Spot rolls, spot.  ))

Elena Spot 1d20+10 → [8,10] = (18)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2011)

Kurgan Spot:
1d20+3
7+3 = 10

Kurgan Listen:
1d20+3
7+3 = 10


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2011)

Kurgan neither sees nor hears anything and Elena only senses the smallest, faintest glimmer of it at first. Something is moving outside of the cave--there's a sound, something large though it doesn't seem to be visible yet. Moments later there's a thick mist that seems to glow white and green and yellow all at once. Faint sparkles waft about in the mist as it dances several feet out from the entrance to the cave.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2011)

"Guys!" Elena rises the alarm and unsheathes Nusintia. "We have a situation here"

"Uh, wha?" Lyn wakes up from his nice dreams of him on a tropical shore, just to be yanked back to the coldness of the north. "I will blow up someone for this. What's happening?" 

"I was hoping you would tell me" Elena points at the strange mist.

Lyn knowledge arcana 1d20+17 → [16,17] = (33) 
spellcraft 1d20+19 → [6,19] = (25)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2011)

Kurgan calmly pulls out Deladaraugh and waits for the others to be ready.

Kara rubs her eyes and peers at the strange lights, wondering what they might be.  ((I'll throw in a few obscure ones just in case))

Knowledge: Dungeoneering
1d20+9
5+9 = 14

Knoweldge: Geography
1d20+9
16+9 = 25

Knowledge: The Planes
1d20+8
10+8 = 18


----------



## Kuno (Aug 14, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow growls at the interruption to her rest and gets to her feet and heads toward the cave opening and looks outside.

Darkvision 120'

Knowledge Nature:
1d20+13
15+13 = 28

Spot:
1d20+17
20+17 = 37

Listen:
1d20+15
11+15 = 26


Coia follows Heather and stands near her side.

Spot:
1d20+6
12+6 = 18

Listen:
1d20+6
1+6 = 7


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 14, 2011)

_"Guys!" Elena rises the alarm and unsheathes Nusintia. "We have a situation here"_

Sebastian awoke, hastily strapping on bits of armor.  "Bloody Hells...if it's another troll..."  He looked very grumpy.  "...I'll have a look.  It doesn't bleed does it?  Then you could kill it and I could go back to sleep."

Spellcraft: 1d20+15
14+15 = 29


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2011)

(Any further spot checks are pretty unwarranted as there's a large cloud of swirling, glowing mist outside that everyone can see) 

Kurgan's memory shifts back to way back when he first met the party, he remembers the mists and the creatures that came out of them...this appears to be the same thing only now the mist is far more...alive. It weaves a path toward them forking and fingering out toward them. There was an animalistic snarl in the air and something took a thunderous breath that kicked up the snow and worked the mist up then back down again. 


Dee had followed Elena's warning about something outside of the cave. "I thought we were done with this mist...what's it doing here?"


----------



## Velocity (Aug 14, 2011)

"I don't care why it's here," Leif moaned, "I was having an amazingly good dream..."

She wasn't amused. Casting Coat of Arms, three glowing blue blades appeared and began to float around her. From the way they weaved and bobbed, they were clearly ready to defend her if need be. But it was clear, as well, that they would attack anything - or anyone - she ordered them to.

"So tell me Mist That's Going to get its Arse Kicked in Two Seconds... Any last words?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2011)

Lyn turned to Leif. "Careful there, I remember this mist... There might be more surprises waiting inside. Ready... steady-" He started casting protection vs evil on himself, and then readies a Ray of Enfeeblement for the first thing that comes out of the mist.


*Ray of Enfeeblement*
Ranged Touch Attack
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)

STR Damage (fortitude half) (13 minutes)
1d6+5 → [6,5] = (11)

Bypass Spell Resistance 25 



Elena starts murmuring some prayer of her own. _"Lord of Morning, guide me and my blade for we are one"_ she positioned herself besides Kurgan on the entrance of the cave.  "Let's do this" she gives Sebastian a nod.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2011)

Something massive stirs from the mist, appearing to almost be formed from the mist itself before lumbering forward. It's humanoid but much too tall to be human or elven or any of the other common races. There's a glowing sigil etched into its face with something dark dripping from it and mist spurting out like steam. And the creature, whatever it may be has nothing else like a face, but atop its head are hooked, gnarled horns. 

Where its right hand should be is a massive turmorous boil that could be a hammer and it makes no sound as it stomps toward the party. Lyn's ray seems to have no effect whatsoever and the creature doesn't seem to want to talk at all.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2011)

(( What type of creature is? Can Lyn tell if the creature is immune to ability drain or overall immune to magic?))

Spellcraft 1d20+19 → [10,19] = (29)
Knowledge Arcana 1d20+17 → [9,17] = (26)


Lyn Initiative 1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)


*(( I would like to know if he learns anything because I might change the actions accordingly. Creature type, abilities, immunities... I'm smelling an aberration))*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 1* 
Lyn casts a Wall of force (13 rounds) in the entrance of the cave to block the creature and to prepare themselves properly.  


Round 2-3
Lyn casts cat grace on himself and Dee


Round 4-6
Lyn casts bull strength on Elena, Kurgan, Dee.

Round 7
Lyn casts Eagle splendor on himself

Round 8
Lyn casts Fly on himself

Round 9-10 
Lyn uses the Wand of Enlarge Person on Elena and Kurgan to increase their weapon's and armor size.

Round 11-12 
Lyn casts Polymorph --> War Troll on Elena and Kurgan

Round 13 
Casts Greater invisibility on himself. - Wall of Force dissipates.

Round 14
He avoids the creature and gets out of the cave. He tries a scorching ray to see if it hits.

Ranged Touch Attack 1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23)
Scorching Ray+Empower Spell
12d6+1d6+1d6 → [1,1,6,4,2,6,2,1,5,3,5,5,2,3] = (46) + 1/2  = 69


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2011)

*Heather...*

“Great...”  Heather growls.  She sets her arrow and aims carefully from the cave.  Coia stays next to Heather.


HP: 84
AC: 22

Saves
Fort: +8
Ref: +12
Will: +6

Init:
Roll(1d20)+6:
13,+6
Total:19


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1:
Heather will use her standard arrow against the creature.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+17:
5,+17
Total:22
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5:
7,+5
Total:12
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Rapid Shot:
Round 1:
Heather will use a Masterwork standard arrow:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+16:
13,+16
Total:29
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5:
3,+5
Total:8
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Round 2:
For the first Shot Heather will use her Masterwork Silver arrow to see if that does damage.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+18:
20,+18
Total:38
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5-1:   (Masterwork silver arrow -1 to damage)
7,+5 -1
Total:11
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Rapid Shot:
Heather will try to use her cold iron arrow to see if that works against the creature.
Round 2:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+16:
19,+16
Total:35
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5:
4,+5
Total:9
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Round 3:
Heather will continue to use the type of arrow that worked best.  If all worked she will stay with the Masterwork standard arrow.  If none work then she will stop shooting and stay toward the back of the group.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+18:
11,+18
Total:29
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5:
6,+5
Total:11
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Rapid Shot:
Round 3:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+16:
6,+16
Total:22
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5:
8,+5
Total:13
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Round 4:
Same as round 3.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+18:
4,+18
Total:22
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5:
6,+5
Total:11
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Rapid Shot:
Round 4:
Attack:
1d20+16
5+16 = 21
Damage:
1d8+5
2+5 = 7
Elec Damage:
1d6+0
1+0 = 1

Round 4:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+18:
16,+18
Total:34
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5:
1,+5
Total:6
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2

Rapid Shot:
Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+16:
3,+16
Total:19
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5:
3,+5
Total:8
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+18:
19,+18
Total:37
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5:
6,+5
Total:11
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Rapid Shot:
Round 5:
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+16:
20,+16
Total:36
Damage:
Roll(1d8)+5:
5,+5
Total:10
Elec Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2011)

Dee looks at Lyn. "Your plan is to trap us inside of the cave so that thing can corner us?" she points back through the darkness. "Not sure if you've realized this but its not like there is that much room in here..." she says. 

The creature stalks closer, not running, not even seeming to show any kind of sign that anything has happened around it. It stomps over the snowy ground toward the mouth of the cave.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2011)

*Kurgan*

Sense motive: Determine the type (but not amount) of DR of the creature (opposed by bluff)
Roll(1d20)+14:
6,+14
Total:20

If he's able to determine a type of DR he'll adjust Deladaraugh's damage type appropriately (it's always "good" "magic" "epic" and "adamantine" can emulate silver or cold iron as needed, he can add chaotic or lawful to it and can shift it from slashing to bludgeoning or piercing if needed).

*Kurgan can deal critical damage to targets immune to critical damage*


*Spoiler*: _No buffs_ 




Init:
Roll(1d20)+2:
3,+2
Total:5

HP: 184/184
DR: 5/---
AC: 28 (touch 15, FF 23)

Fort: +16
Ref: +5
Will: +8

Round 1:
Attacks:
Roll(1d20)+19:
16,+19
Total:35 (Threat)

Roll(1d20)+14:
18,+14
Total:32 (Threat)

Roll(1d20)+9:
18,+9
Total:27 (Threat)

Confirm:
Roll(1d20)+23:
11,+23
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+18:
11,+18
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+13:
16,+13
Total:29

Damage:
Roll(3d6)+29:
5,1,1,+29
Total:36 (x2 if crits)

Roll(3d6)+29:
1,1,4,+29
Total:35 (x2 if crits)

Roll(3d6)+29:
4,4,4,+29
Total:41 (x2 if crits)

Round 2:
Attacks:
Roll(1d20)+19:
12,+19
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+14:
19,+14
Total:33 (Threat)

Roll(1d20)+9:
15,+9
Total:24 (Threat)

Confirm:
Roll(1d20)+18:
4,+18
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+13:
12,+13
Total:25

Damage:
Roll(3d6)+29:
5,5,1,+29
Total:40

Roll(3d6)+29:
1,5,4,+29
Total:39 (x2 if confirms)

Roll(3d6)+29:
2,6,2,+29
Total:39 (x2 if confirms)

Round 3:
Attacks:
Roll(1d20)+19:
1,+19
Total:20 (auto-miss)

Roll(1d20)+14:
11,+14
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+9:
8,+9
Total:17

Damage:
Roll(3d6)+29:
4,3,5,+29
Total:41

Roll(3d6)+29:
2,6,6,+29
Total:43

Roll(3d6)+29:
2,5,3,+29
Total:39

Round 4:
Attacks:
Roll(1d20)+19:
11,+19
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+14:
12,+14
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+9:
3,+9
Total:12

Damage:
Roll(3d6)+29:
1,5,1,+29
Total:36

Roll(3d6)+29:
6,6,5,+29
Total:46

Roll(3d6)+29:
2,4,1,+29
Total:36

Round 5:
Attacks:
Roll(1d20)+19:
1,+19
Total:20 (auto-miss)

Roll(1d20)+14:
3,+14
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+9:
1,+9
Total:10 (auto-miss)

Damage:
Roll(3d6)+29:
3,4,6,+29
Total:42






*Spoiler*: _If Buffed_ 




+108 HP (Temporary)

+12 to hit
+20+1d6 to damage
+16 to AC
+2 to Touch AC
+13 to Flatfoot AC

+9 to Fort
+3 to Ref


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2011)

Might as well make this so people know now what's going on a least a bit. 

"That sigil in its face, it looks familiar, I know I've seen it somewhere before," Cissinei said. 


Knowledge Religion Roll: 
1d20+19 → [9,19] = (28)


"Of course, its the symbol of Orcus, the demon lord...this is some kind of...servant of his?" asked Cissinei. 


"Orcus?" asked Dee. "What's his lot about? They anything like Dis's followers?" 


"They're probably worse," Cissinei said.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2011)

> "Of course, its the symbol of Orcus, the demon lord...this is some kind of...servant of his?" asked Cissinei.



"That's great" Lyn actually smiles and seems thrilled by the information.




> Your plan is to trap us inside of the cave so that thing can corner us?" she points back through the darkness.



"I don't see you doing anything else" Lyn snickers "Go ahead, by all means, try to cast something at him. I'm giving us time to buff the fighters so they don't die. If that thing is immune to magic, you and I will be mostly useless in this fight" 


Elena shoot a serious glare at Lyn and turned to Cissy. "If you know what that creature is, then tell me how do we kill it. Does it have a weakness? His resistances. Anything, quick!" 


Lyn will go ahead and buff everyone as much as he can (as my previous actions) but wont cast the Wall of Force as Cissy asked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2011)

that was Dee not Cissy.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2011)

*Kara*
Kara stays well away from the combat in the cave but looks down in thought at the mention of 'Orcus' and slips a hand into her bag pulling out a large tome.  She quickly flips through it pausing on occasion to consult the knowledge within.

Knowledge: The Planes; what does she know about Orcus?
Roll(1d20)+13:
9,+13
Total:22
(Using 'Tome of Worldly Knowledge' this is a standard action)

Initiative (if you want it):
Roll(1d20)+7:
8,+7
Total:15


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2011)

@CTK, Then he will still ask Cissy to throw something at the creature, -anything-, to see if its indeed immune to magic.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2011)

Elena 
(War Troll form)

120 HP 
Initiative +7
AC 42 10 - 1 size + 11 Full Plate + 3 Heavy Steel Animated Shield + 14 Natural Armor + 1 Dodge + 3 Dex 

+Bullstrength
Str 35(+12), Dex 16 (+3), Con 29 (+9), Int 16 (+3), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 12 (+2)

FORT +20
REF +7
WILL +18 (Aura of Confidence)


BAB +12
Grapple +24

Attack Melee +24
Ranged +15


Special Attack: Dazing blow


Nusintia attack: +27/+22/+17/+27(extra attack) = 12 BAB + 12 Str + 1 Weapon focus + 1 magic + 1 haste (boots of speed)


Once Elena is buffed by Lyn she will stand besides Kurgan to defend the rest. "Cissy, Sebastian, Kara, I need to know how to fight this thing" she asked with more urging. 


Once she's buffed, Elena will do whatever is in her power to kill the creature and allow an escape route for the rest. If this "messenger" or "avatar" or whatever it is seems to be too powerful, she will call for a retreat. She wont be loosing any party members to Orcus. If only she could hit him from afar...


She WONT run to him, rather, she will allow him to get close and at that moment she will unleash all her strength. 

(( All her hits have Dazing Blow (ex)))


> The force of a war troll's blow can be overwhelming. If a war troll hits with a weapon or claw attack, the opponent must make a *DC 25 Fortitude save or be dazed for 1 round*. The save DC is Constitution-based.



((He would most likely pass the check but, as what happened with the dragon, he might get a 1 ))

2d6+2d6+2d6+21  (Add +4d6 for two rounds if he hurts anyone in the party)

Initiative Elena 1d20+7 → [17,7] = (24)

Stats

*Spoiler*: __ 




120 HP 
Initiative +7
AC 42 10 - 1 size + 11 Full Plate + 3 Heavy Steel Animated Shield + 14 Natural Armor + 1 Dodge + 3 Dex 

+Bullstrength
Str 35(+12), Dex 16 (+3), Con 29 (+9), Int 16 (+3), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 12 (+2)

FORT +20
REF +7
WILL +18 (Aura of Confidence)


BAB +12
Grapple +24

Attack Melee +24
Ranged +15


Special Attack: Dazing blow

Nusintia attack: +27/+22/+17/+27(extra attack) = 12 BAB + 12 Str + 1 Weapon focus + 1 magic + 1 haste

2d6+2d6+2d6+21  





Actions

*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 1
Activates Brute Guantlets (+4 dmg)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [17,27] = (44) THREAT
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [8,22] = (30)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [5,17] = (22)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [14,27] = (41)


2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [6,6,5,4,2,2,21] = (46) +4 =50
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [5,3,3,2,4,4,21] = (42) +4 =46
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [3,3,5,2,2,5,21] = (41) +4 =45
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [6,3,5,5,5,3,21] = (48) +4 =52


(Add +4d6 for two attacks if he hurts anyone in the party)
4d6 → [4,3,6,2] = (15)
4d6 → [2,6,6,1] = (15)


Round 2
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [19,27] = (46) THREAT
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [12,22] = (34)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [12,17] = (29)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [5,27] = (32)


2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [2,2,2,5,3,1,21] = (36)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [3,2,5,4,6,1,21] = (42)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [1,1,5,2,2,2,21] = (34)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [6,3,5,6,2,6,21] = (49)




Round 3
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [9,27] = (36)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [11,22] = (33)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [5,17] = (22)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [12,27] = (39)


2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [2,5,5,2,4,3,21] = (42)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [6,5,1,5,6,1,21] = (45)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [4,3,4,4,2,4,21] = (42)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [2,1,4,5,5,1,21] = (39)





Round 4
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [18,27] = (45) THREAT
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [5,22] = (27)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [2,17] = (19)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [10,27] = (37)


2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [6,5,1,6,6,2,21] = (47)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [4,6,4,5,6,3,21] = (49)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [5,4,2,3,1,6,21] = (42)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [3,5,4,2,6,3,21] = (44)




Round 5
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [17,27] = (44)THREAT
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [11,22] = (33)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [16,17] = (33)
1d20+27;1d20+22;1d20+17;1d20+27 → [15,27] = (42)


2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [4,4,2,5,6,2,21] = (44)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [5,2,2,3,1,2,21] = (36)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [6,6,3,1,2,3,21] = (42)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [4,2,6,3,3,1,21] = (40)





CRIT CONFIRM

1d20+27 → [5,27] = (32)
1d20+27 → [11,27] = (38)
1d20+27 → [14,27] = (41)
1d20+27 → [18,27] = (45)


2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [3,4,5,5,3,1,21] = (42)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [3,4,1,6,2,1,21] = (38)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [3,1,1,1,2,1,21] = (30)
2d6+2d6+2d6+21 → [2,5,5,2,4,1,21] = (40)





*IMPORTANT FOR LYN!*
I already posted Lyn's intiative and all buffs before battle. If Cissy or Kara do not tell him what weakness or immunities the demon-spawn has, he will summon the two Djinnis and tell them to dissipate the mist with their whirlwinds, or at least clear them a path for them to flee.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 18, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Might as well make this so people know now what's going on a least a bit.
> 
> "That sigil in its face, it looks familiar, I know I've seen it somewhere before," Cissinei said.
> 
> ...


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2011)

> "The way we fight this thing is together." He flashed her a smile "I promise not to die if you don't."



Elena turned at him a little gladly surprised "I'll take your word on it" she held Nusintia up positioning herself to greet the creature with all her might. 


"Let's never say that name again, shall we?" Lyn said at the back just as he turned invisible and finished buffing himself, not really putting much attention on the strange and satisfactory smile that was on Elena's face.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2011)

What Kara knows of Orcus: There was so much rolling and guessing and posturing going on that I didn’t realize Kara had tried to guess something. Kara knows the basic Orcus dogma, that he’s one of the lords of Hell thwarted from godhood and placed back in his position as demon prince, the grander details she’s not sure of. 

Initiative Order:
Elena – 24 
Dee – 22 
Thingy – 20 
Lyn – 19
Heather – 19 
Cissinei – 16 
Kara – 15 
Sebastian – 14 
Kurgan – 5 

Round One: Elena can’t hit the creature until he’s up on her, as she’s waiting for him to near her. The creature rear’s its head back and spews a thick gooey glob of something at Kurgan. The substance splatters over the Dwarf’s armor  and helmet. 

Kurgan’s Will Save
1d20+8=10

Number of Rounds under Madness:
3d6=15

Immediately the Dwarf breaks ranks and begins to swing wildly, Deladaraugh makes a whooping sound . The axe burns through the air toward Cissinei, Sebastian and Leif:

Reflex Save, Cissinei: 
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)

At the last moment Cissinei grasps Sebastian and Leif by the arms and teleports with them off to the side of the battle field. Kurgan’s axe is buried in the ground and the Dwarf lets out a maddened cry. He is in the middle of the remainder of the party with Elena out in front of him a short ways. The creature is still advancing and its pace hasn’t picked up at all. It stomps towards the group and is just 30 feet off. There are two more rounds until the creature can use the attack it used on Kurgan again and this attack is a free action…

“I know what this is! I know…I just can’t remember if it has a name—no one is to go near Kurgan!” Cissinei shouts. 

“Brilliant deduction little sister—I don’t think any of us could have come up with that,” Dee says sarcastically. 

Any changes?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2011)

((Meh, suppose Kara will have to save everyone now  ))
*
Kara*
Kara sighed watching the Dwarf.  While she didn't expect these circumstances she had always expected a confrontation with him.  "I'll keep the dwarf occupied, take the big thing out quickly!"


*Spoiler*: _statblock_ 




HP: 79/79
DR: 5/Cold Iron
Resist Fire: 10

AC: 27 (FF: 22, Touch 17)
Miss chance: 45%

Fort: +5
Ref: +8
Will: +14




Actions:
Round 1:
Kara will throw a tanglefoot bag at Kurgan.
Attack (vs. touch AC):
Roll(1d20)+13:
12,+13
Total:25

This makes Kurgan _entangled_ giving him -2 to attack rolls and -4 to dex.  He also must make a DC 15 reflex save (using his new reflex save: +3) DC 15 or be glued to the floor.  Even if he saves his movement is decreased by half (to 10').​Round 2:
Kara burns a charge from a wand of 'mirror image' generating:
Roll(1d4)+0:
2,+1
Total:3

3 illusionary copies of herself.  Anyone attempting to attack her picks randomly from the illusions and her (basically the first attack has a 1-in-4 chance of targeting the correct Kara, even if targeting the correct Kara they still have to overcome her miss percentage, AC, etc normally).  The illusions have AC 15 and are destroyed by a successful attack.

She'll try to stay at least 15' from Kurgan and taunt him trying to keep his attention.  If Kurgan's stuck to the floor she'll try to bait him to throw his axe (thrown axe is an attack @ +16 for 3d6+21).​Round 3:
If Kurgan threw the axe she'll scoop it up and put it in her extradimensional backpack (preventing him from being able to call it back).

Otherwise if any of her mirror images went down she'll summon more:
Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

If she doesn't do either of the other actions she'll burn a charge of invisibility and fade out (leaving only her mirror images to "fight") she'll continue to try and keep the dwarf's attention on "her" though.​((Getting too complicated to forecast any further than this.  If Kara's still alive at the end of round 3 I'll post more actions  ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2011)

Round 1
Lyn is already flying. 
 "FUCKING SHIT" If Kara's doubles don't do the trick on Kurgan, instead of summoning the djinni, Lyn casts *Wall of Force around Kurgan* to trap him until his rage is over.  Other wise he uses the previous Scorching Ray action from the previous post. 

"CISSY IS RIGHT! DONT LET HIM TOUCH YOU"



Round 2 -5
Lyn in the other hand realizes this is really bad and try to attack with his spells to see if he does any other damage. *He will stay flying at 50 ft from the creature at all times*. 

4x Scorching Rays 

*Spoiler*: __ 





1d20+11 → [12,11] = (23) -*EMPOWER SPELL*
12d6+1d6+1d6 → [3,3,5,4,1,6,4,5,3,3,5,1,3,6] = (52) + *1/2 *= 78


1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
12d6+1d6+1d6 → [4,4,4,3,5,4,6,3,2,2,4,6,6,1] = (54)


1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30)
12d6+1d6+1d6 → [4,1,4,1,3,6,2,2,2,3,2,6,2,5] = (43)



1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)
12d6+1d6+1d6 → [3,4,1,2,6,6,4,1,1,1,2,1,6,2] = (40)






If can't affect the creature he will do his best of blocking him with Wall of Force from reaching the other NON-MELEE party members. He will allow ELena and Dee to get closer but if things look bad he will block him to allow them to run.





Elena turns around and yells to the others. "Everyone, be careful!" Elena is angry at this thing. She activates her Crest of Bravery as a Swift Action "_In Valor there is Hope!_", increasing her Aura of Confidence giving a total of *+8 morale bonus on Will Saves for every ally in a 60ft radius for 5 rounds* (Elena total Will Save is now +18 ).

She will try to kill the creature. Most likely it will absorb part of the damage. If she could only hit so fast as if her attacks meld into one...  ((Elena will stay on the same actions posted before, trying her best to get the full attacks and keeping him from reaching the others))


----------



## Velocity (Aug 19, 2011)

((Ack! You could've told me a fight had started... ))


*Initiaitive: *1d20+12 ; [5,12] = 17

Due to her Quick Reconnoitre feat, she'll make a Spot (+1) and Listen (+14) check every round. 

*Round 1:* Leif pulls out her bow and docks a Sleep Arrow, aimed at Kurgan. She'll also cast Melf's Slumber Arrow on it, just in case (that means Kurgan has to make a Will Save [DC11] and a Fort Save [DC19] or fall asleep). She'll use up a use of her Bardic Music, as well, to grant the arrow a +6 to the attack roll and the nonlethal damage.

_Attack: _1d20+17 ; [17,17] = 34
_Damage:_ 1d6+7 ; [2,6] = 8

*Round 2:* Assuming Kurgan has actually fallen asleep, or at least that Kara has him well under control, Leif now turns her attention to the thing that enraged him.

"COVER ME!" she shouts, then uses Song of Arcane Power.

_Perform_: 1d20+19 ; [18,19] = 37

This grants her a +4 to her caster level for the next spell she casts, which is in fact Disintegrate (2d6 damage per caster level, so 28d6 damage for this use).

_Attack:_ 1d20+10 ; [17,10] = 27
_Damage: _28d6 ; [2,1,2,5,6,4,5,1,4,3,4,6,4,5,4,3,2,1,3,2,3,4,5,4,1,1,3,4] = 92

*Round 3, 4 and 5:* Leif will cast Summon Monster IV, summoning a . They'll all be ordered to attack whatever is in the mist.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2011)

(( Oh damn, I freaked out when I read the username "Aji Tae".  NUUUUHHH ))


----------



## Velocity (Aug 19, 2011)

soulnova said:


> (( Oh damn, I freaked out when I read the username "Aji Tae".  NUUUUHHH ))



(( Why?))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> (( Why?))



((All of Shin Angyo Onshi manga  I was _screaming_ at the last issues.))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 19, 2011)

"Right!"  Sebastian snapped.  "We've got to keep him away from Deladarugh!  In the meantime..."  He pointed the his now enlarged mace at the creature in a very threatening manner.  "I surrender this evil to thy judgment, that it might wither in thy sunlight."

A roaring pillar of fire descended from the sky, targeting the creature.

Round 1:

Divine Spell Power:  1d20 +11 → [14,11] = (25).  +4 to CL.
Caster Level Check for SR if applicable:  1d20 + 14 → [14,14] = (28) 
Flame-strike:  14d6 → [5,1,5,6,5,2,5,5,6,6,6,3,4,1] = (60) 

Round 2:  Fire will continue to fall from the darkened skies.  
Divine Spell Power:  1d20 + 11 → [14,11] = (25) +4 CL 
Caster Level Check:  1d20 + 14 → [17,14] = (31) 
Flame-strike:  14d6 → [1,2,6,6,2,4,5,5,3,4,4,5,5,2] = (54)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2011)

*Initiative Order:*
Elena – 24 
Dee – 22 
Thingy – 20 
Lyn – 19
Heather – 19 
Leif – 17 
Cissinei – 16 
Kara – 15 
Sebastian – 14 
Kurgan – 5


*Round One (still)*
Lyn couldn’t be flying yet as there was not an effort to do so before the battle (the fly spell was cast, even in the post where there was prep time, at round eight, so its not been cast yet. I’m going to assume you’re going to do the better choice and cast a wall of force to stop Kurgan. 

Lyn makes a wall of force to stop Kurgan from progressing towards them, but he is only able to do it on one side. Kara, Cissinei, Leif and Sebastian are trapped on the side with Kurgan though. (They were on one side of the battlefield.) Heather fires a volley of arrows at the creature but it seems unaffected. Leif fires her arrow at Kurgan, but he amanges to shrug off the sleep effect. Cissinei’s already used a move this round, teleport. Kara throws her tanglefoot bag in an effort to stop Kurgan or at least slow him down: 


*Kurgan:*
1d20+16=32 (fort sleep passed)
1d20+8=26 (will sleep passed)
1d20+8=15 (tangle foot passed)


While Kurgan isn’t stopped, he is slowed down by ten feet per round. Sebastian’s flamestrike goes off on the creature but the thing is still moving afterward, albeit scorched. Kurgan starts toward Kara, though slowed. 


*Round Two:*
(I’m going to need Elena to reroll and anyone else who was buffed by Lyn’s other post, Lyn hasn’t buffed anyone as of yet because his only action thus far has been Ray of Enfeeblement and wall of force)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2011)

((Kara should be fine for the next round, if Kurgan has to move he can only attack once, between her mirror images and class miss chance she's probably got a few rounds before her luck runs out.  I'd suggest everyone else focus on the beastie, we can worry about Kurgan once its dead))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2011)

((  Lyn *wont* trap Cissy and the rest with Kurgan as he's actually trying to save them from him. Don't say he doesn't care. :/ He's also cutting off Sebastian's spells from hitting the Rogue Eidolon (if that's what it is). Cissy might need to Teleport them outside that side next round so Sebastian can cast his Pillar of Fire. Lyn will _"strongly suggest"_ she teleports them out *ASAP*. ))

Lyn will now focus entirely on scorching the shit out of the demonic construct.

Elena will try to fend off the creature, but she still doesn't know what she's dealing with at all. _THE CREST OF BRAVERY STILL GIVES +8 on WILL SAVES TO ALL ALLIES._

*Round 2 *
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [12,19] = (31)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [17,14] = (31) Threat
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [12,9] = (21)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [12,19] = (31)

1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [7,10,4,6,1,4] = (32)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [8,10,4,5,2,5] = (34)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [5,10,1,3,3,6] = (28)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [6,10,4,4,6,4] = (34)



*Round 3
*1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [15,19] = (34)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [12,14] = (26)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [19,19] = (38) Threat

1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [6,10,5,4,5,2] = (32)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [7,10,6,4,2,2] = (31)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [2,10,6,2,2,4] = (26)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [8,10,3,1,4,1] = (27)


*Round 4*
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [6,19] = (25)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [15,14] = (29)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [5,9] = (14)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [8,19] = (27)

1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [8,10,1,2,5,6] = (32)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [6,10,4,4,3,4] = (31)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [6,10,4,1,3,4] = (28)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [1,10,5,3,3,2] = (24)


*Round 5*
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [20,19] = (39) Threat
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [6,14] = (20)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+19;1d20+14;1d20+9;1d20+19 → [12,19] = (31)

1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [8,10,1,2,2,4] = (27)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [2,10,2,4,1,6] = (25)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [2,10,3,3,3,1] = (22)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [2,10,1,6,5,5] = (29)


*CRIT CONFIRM*
ATK
1d20+14;1d20+19;1d20+19 → [17,14] = (31)
1d20+14;1d20+19;1d20+19 → [3,19] = (22)
1d20+14;1d20+19;1d20+19 → [9,19] = (28)

DMG
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [2,10,1,3,6,6] = (28)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [3,10,4,3,2,2] = (24)
1d8+10+2d6+2d6 → [3,10,2,6,1,6] = (28)


----------



## Velocity (Aug 20, 2011)

((I'd really be surprised if that thing lasted beyond the second round... Lyn and Leif alone deal 220 damage on that round ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2011)

(( It seems the thing is modified from the base creature. How much, I don't know. If CTK says it was difficult to start with I'm guessing it's at least  CR14 and its SR and DR might increase accordingly. Let's hope not. ;D ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2011)

((Kurgan would have done about that much damage his first round ))

((There's a very good reason Kara's going with a "let's keep him busy not hitting things" strategy))

((And yes, Kara's devoted a fair amount of time to the question "what happens if Kurgan tries to kill me?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> ((I'd really be surprised if that thing lasted beyond the second round... Lyn and Leif alone deal 220 damage on that round ))


((You assume that all of the damage Lyn and Leif did hits...))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2011)

*Initiative Order:*
Elena ? 24 
Dee ? 22 
Thingy ? 20 
Lyn ? 19
Heather ? 19 
Leif ? 17 
Cissinei ? 16 
Kara ? 15 
Sebastian ? 14 
Kurgan ? 5


*Round Two (For Serious this time) *
Elena rushes the creature and attacks, but it doesn?t seem to be effected by some of the damage put out by her sword (Holy only works on Evil things). Elena still releases on the creature, but it doesn?t seem to slow down. Dee is right beside her but using both of her swords, but one of them seems to be showing results better than the other.


The attacks cutting through the Damage Reduction seem to have another strange effect. A huge blade appears in the air, floating out from the creature?s chest. The blade is the blackest thing you could imagine, as if a piece of reality is missing in the shape of a sword. The blade lashes out at Dee [-67 HP] with one slash?the sword is actually acting independently of the creature. So the creature, ignoring Dee slams its fists into Elena twice [-20 HP][-18 HP], but she avoids being confused.


Dee is down on one knee from the force of the blow, seemingly dazed. ?That?s a Black Blade of Disaster?no one go near that!? Cissinei yells. Lyn releases all his fury on the creature in the form of fire. Heather sends another volley at the creature and it seems yet again to be unfazed. Leif starts her song (only one action per round). Cissinei is more worried about Kurgan hurting Kara, so she lends a hand there. She gets a lucky strike and manages to use Entomb to lock Kurgan in a block of ice. He will be trapped there for 12 rounds.  Kara is free of having to deal with Kurgan for now. Sebastian is still concentrating on the living statue and he does some damage with his second subsequent flame strike. 


*Round Three (yay progress)*
Elena continues her assault makes one last set of strikes. Dee, realizing that the blade is still around, rolls between the creature?s legs and gets in one solid strike before running out behind it to avoid the inevitable blade strike. This time though the blade seems to be interested in Cissinei, Sebastian and Leif, but its slow to move to their side of the field. The creature unloads on Elena once more, but misses one of his attacks [-12 HP], she again avoids the confusion.


Lyn unloads another scorching bout on the creature and it?s clear that it?s slowing, not from physical pain but because its falling apart. (basically its bloodied) Heather?s shots seem to bounce right off of the creature, even now. Leif goes at the thing full force though dealing a whopping chunk of damage. The creature drops onto one knee before Elena and stays there momentarily as it tries to lift its crumbling form. Cissinei casts Orb of Cold but it seems to do nothing at all to the creature. Sebastian tries to pick up the slack where Cissinei is concerned. He does what should be massive damage but the thing is still struggling to get up [62 Dmg-30 Resist = 32 Dmg]. 


*Round Four (Final Round FIGHT) *
Elena gives one last hefty blow with her sword and does minimal damage [-4] but its enough to utterly obliterate the creature and all at once the Black Blade of Disaster floating toward the others vanishes. 


*After Fight: *
Dee falls onto the ground, exhausted and injured. The blade nearly cleaved her in two it seems and there?s blood running out down the front of her desk. ?Where the Hell did that floating sword come from,? Dee said grunting against the pain. 


Cissinei seems to suddenly have a flood of memory. ?Rogue Eidolon?that?s what that thing was,? she muses. ?Are you okay, Dee?? she yells across the battle field to her sister. 


"I'll live," Dee said. "But we need to thaw Kurgan out, right?" 


"Soon as he's not all about killing us anymore," Cissinei said. 
*
*


----------



## Velocity (Aug 20, 2011)

"You don't need to bother with the bravado," Leif chided Dee, "I still have a little energy left, so drink these and I'll set to healing you..."

Leif hands over the two bottles of Cure Moderate Wounds that she feels like she's had forever, then prepares to use the spell Cure Moderate Wounds up to five times. So she'll cure Dee and Elena of their damage, 'cause she's feeling pretty awesome about that spell she cast.

*Cure Moderate Wounds:*
2d8+10 ; [4,6,10] = 20
2d8+10 ; [2,6,10] = 19
2d8+10 ; [2,7,10] = 18
2d8+10 ; [5,7,10] = 22
2d8+10 ; [6,5,10] = 21

Leif then yawned intermittently as she spoke, clearly even more tired now than she had been before, "That spell I used... Knocked the crap out of me... Won't be using that again any time soon... I've leave that to Lyn... Tell... Kurgan... If he... Wakes... Me up... I'll rip out... His tongue..."

Leif then fell asleep where she sat, her arms falling to her side after the last Cure Moderate Wounds spell.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2011)

Lyn will use the Healing Belt charges to help Elena and Dee, but clearly this is the job for Sebastian. If they are out of danger he will just walk towards the construct and examine it. 

How's the mist doing?

Elena sighs in relief that the creature is destroyed and smiles at Sebastian. "hey, seems like I'm back on track on that _no-dying_ stuff" she helps Dee up and beams at Leif. "thank you, that will help a lot"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 21, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Lyn will use the Healing Belt charges to help Elena and Dee, but clearly this is the job for Sebastian. If they are out of danger he will just walk towards the construct and examine it.
> 
> How's the mist doing?
> 
> Elena sighs in relief that the creature is destroyed and smiles at Sebastian. "hey, seems like I'm back on track on that _no-dying_ stuff" she helps Dee up and beams at Leif. "thank you, that will help a lot"



The Cleric would attend to those wounded.  "Light blast it...bloody monsters ruining my sleep.  Next time I get the chance, I shall rent the finest room in an inn and sleep upon bloody feather pillows."

Spellcraft to identify the spell that was cast on Kurgan, and if it has expired.  1d20 + 15 → [19,15] = (34)  He's not gonna let the poor dwarf suffocate


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2011)

((Did the math, Kurgan will remain frozen until "round 14" and the madness will last until "round 16."  Just to save some time.  I suspect it's magically not an issue but he won't need to make constitution checks for holding his breath until round 23.))

Kara keeps a wary eye on both the frozen dwarf and the mists, "so is this an old enemy that has tracked us down, or did we somehow piss someone new off?"

"I have heard stories of," she pauses a moment to heed Sebastian's advice, "that god, supposedly he rose through the ranks of demonhood before ascending to true godhood.  I'm not sure I've ever met a follower of his before though -- not one that admitted it at least."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2011)

"The mist, we have seen it before, not so the envoys of this god. Dis and Amon were the only ones we were dealing with-"

"Don't forget the old death god, or whatever the cult was trying to feed. OH, and the Beasts too. We should really write down a list to keep track of them" Lyn interrupts her and gives a long look at Kurgan.  "We should step back from him, you know... around there, if Sebastian doesn't has something to take his madness away" he points at 120 ft or so, just to be sure. 

Elena sighs "We better find a nickname for this other god if we can't name him."




> "I have heard stories of," she pauses a moment to heed Sebastian's advice, "that god, supposedly_ he rose through the ranks of demonhood before ascending to true godhood_. I'm not sure I've ever met a follower of his before though -- not one that admitted it at least."



Suddenly Lyn turned to Kara, interest sparking from his eyes. He gave a quick glance to Sebastian and Kara. "-Wait, so it IS actually possible to ascend to godhood? Not some old maiden's tale?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 22, 2011)

soulnova said:


> "The mist, we have seen it before, not so the envoys of this god. Dis and Amon were the only ones we were dealing with-"
> 
> "Don't forget the old death god, or whatever the cult was trying to feed. OH, and the Beasts too. We should really write down a list to keep track of them" Lyn interrupts her and gives a long look at Kurgan.  "We should step back from him, you know... around there, if Sebastian doesn't has something to take his madness away" he points at 120 ft or so, just to be sure.
> 
> Elena sighs "We better find a nickname for this other god if we can't name him."



"Call him...Tenebrous" offered the Cleric.  "Sandek called him that once in some of our correspondence."




> Suddenly Lyn turned to Kara, interest sparking from his eyes. He gave a quick glance to Sebastian and Kara. "-Wait, so it IS actually possible to ascend to godhood? Not some old maiden's tale?"



"That ascension stuff Lyn...like families & big inheritances, it sometimes ruins those who seek it."  He sighed.  "Anyhow I get the feeling that all this devil & demon stuff we get involved with, is more fate acting to put us in the way of evils--not part of a larger plot.  Dis's kind would rather slit their own throats than ally with...you know who."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 22, 2011)

*Malcolm*
While the others discuss things Malcolm takes a close look at the frozen dwarf frowning.  He approaches carefully and kneels placing a hand firmly on the ground concentrating a moment.  Bars of stone rise up from the ground about the dwarf and join together creating a criss-cross pattern of stone making a rough 5' cube.  Malcolm takes care to leave the giant axe sticking out through one of the openings in such a way that the dwarf will not be able to swing it with any useful momentum.

Once the initial form is set he pauses a moment considering then gestures carefully drawing an intricate pattern of ivy on the stone.  By the time he is finished, perhaps a minute in total, the cage looks more a work of art than a prison cell and it's seamlessly sealed to the floor of the cave.

Craft: Sculpting (if you consider this "complex" and for value not that there's really a way to sell it)
Roll(1d20)+19:
13,+19
Total:32

SpellInfusion is "Fabricate" will take about 1 minute to cast and Kurgan should be just thawing out at the end of it.

(STR DC 27 to break, Kurgan can't (quite) do that on a take-20 so he's stuck until someone lets him out)

((Yes I know that there was no need to do this as the madness would wear off on its own.  Malcolm doesn't know this however.))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2011)

Lyn looks at Malcom's work. "You, good sir, have my respects. That's really pretty right there." 

"_The Tenebrous_, alright, that's how he will be called from now on. In any case, we should also avoid naming the other gods too." Elena gives a worried look at Kurgan and motions everyone to get back when the ice starts to melt.

"How about... Burning Cloud and Scorching Rain? huh?" Lyn offered stepping away from the cage.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2011)

The entire construct crumbled after the fight leaving nothing to examine but dust. The huge black sword that had nearly cut a piece out of Dee vanished in a fizzle of smoke. 

As the party waits for Kurgan to thaw and come out of his trance, they discuss the finer points of what is going on with Orcus and why he attacked them...if he even did. 


Cissinei sits back listening to the other talk about it, all the while thinking back to all of those years ago when the fire fell from the skies and the watched in horror as the skies rained impossible rain. 


"I wouldn't think that he would be the kind do something like that, what would be the point of making it rain fire," she said. "If you could do it, you could make it happen all of the time. But just to do it once and stop it seems like it had to signify something or be some sort of symbolic gesture..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The entire construct crumbled after the fight leaving nothing to examine but dust. The huge black sword that had nearly cut a piece out of Dee vanished in a fizzle of smoke.
> 
> As the party waits for Kurgan to thaw and come out of his trance, they discuss the finer points of what is going on with Orcus and why he attacked them...if he even did.
> 
> ...




"That wasn't Tenebrous.  That one was the other one that laughed at us and starts with an 'A'" Lyn sighs "If I could make rain fire... I would do it on the head of _tyrants_. Yeah, that would be good."

Elena sits cleaning Nusintia near Astaldo. The sword now seemed for her like an extension of her own soul. "This seems beyond our capabilities to understand at the moment. Maybe Kara's friends learned something but we will check that back at Cissy's place. Also... well, we said it before: we could ask _up there_ if there's anything we should focus on. Seems like we better start listening more closely" she said looking at Sebastian "This is not simply the matter of Time Jump, this is a matter of gods of the abyss sending their minions after us. I guess they would be more willing to share information on that than the Time Jumps, right?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 24, 2011)

Elena sits cleaning Nusintia near Astaldo. The sword now seemed for her like an extension of her own soul. "This seems beyond our capabilities to understand at the moment. Maybe Kara's friends learned something but we will check that back at Cissy's place. Also... well, we said it before: we could ask _up there_ if there's anything we should focus on. Seems like we better start listening more closely" she said looking at Sebastian "This is not simply the matter of Time Jump, this is a matter of gods of the abyss sending their minions after us. I guess they would be more willing to share information on that than the Time Jumps, right?"[/QUOTE]

Sebastian nodded "I'd meant to ask when I got the chance, but it's considered rude to...suddenly demand things of Divinities.  A good man of the cloth handles problems that are within his capabilities without incessantly bothering his superiors, be they human or otherwise.  Pelor is not someone one just drops in on." 

He drew a large circle in the dirt.  "Imagine for a moment that this circle represented Dis, and the threat he posed to the world.  Amon, you can say his name safely, is a bigger circle--maybe a few paces across.  The one whose symbol that was...would be a circle that stretched from horizon to horizon."  He looked around the group.  "And that's what I want to investigate.  That wasn't the conjuration of a third-rate warlock."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

*[The changed version of things]*
In a blinding flash of light a beautiful, tall, green skinned vixen in silvery armor appears in the midst of the party. There's a flare of black hair as she levels her sword at Elena, a huge Greatsword that glows with a holy aura that dances like flames off of the blade. A booming, feminine voice fills the air. *"Who are you! What have you done with my friends?!" *she screams with a flash of rage. 

She turns back to Cissinei, a hard glare on her otherwise flawless face.* "Why haven't you slayed them yet? Undead vermin! Zombies!"* the sword flashes upward again. 

"Pellegri, its them...really, they just sort of appeared where I last saw them and...well they contacted me not knowing how much time had passed," said Cissinei touching the creature's arm lightly. The thing was considerably taller than Cissinei or anyone else on the party but the emotion it was emitting seemed all too human. 

"Pellegri?" Dee said stepping forward. "Little Archon...Trixie...Pellegri?" Dee threw her 'cigarette' down. "I've got to stop smoking this shit..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 24, 2011)

*Kurgan*
As Kurgan thaws out he looks around his new restricted surrounding with rage in his eyes.  With a roar he throws himself at the bars punching with his gauntleted hands.

Roll(1d3)+17:
3,+17 Total:20 (-8=12)
2,+17 Total:19 (-8=11)
3,+17 Total:20 (-8=12)
3,+17 Total:20 (-8=12)
1,+17 Total:18 (-8=10)
3,+17 Total:20 (-8=12)

Chunks of stone chip off with each punch and finally with the sixth punch (2 rounds) the bars break apart and the angry dwarf steps out, just as he does he stops and shakes his head looking around confused, "where'd all the monsters go?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

Pellegri regards Kurgan with some confusion. "Why was he frozen and in a cage?" she asks.

Cissinei turns to Kurgan. "There were no monsters, you were given a madness by that thing and you thought we were monsters I guess. I had to freeze you to make sure that you didn't slaughter Kara. Sorry for any discomfort I might have caused," she said. "A servant of Orc--"


"Don't say that name!" Pellegri chided. "I came because I got word that the dark god's name was spoken by Cissinei...that she must have figured out about the threat that looms over this world now and the efforts to curb it. Never speak his name, never think his name for the mere thought of it is enough for him to worm his way into your thoughts and essence."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2011)

"Holy shit, when you put it that way ... Alright. Everyone, think of cute little ponies with rainbow hair!  QUICK" Lyn exclaimed a little more concerned than before.

Astaldo sighed and shook his head, almost as if he was rolling his eyes at Lyn. 

"Pellegri, I'm so glad to see... you... all grown up. I'm guessing that when you get older you change into... this. By the way, nice sword." Elena complimented her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2011)

Pellegri looks at her sword, examining it. "Thank you," she said. "It's been a very long time, I didn't as much grow up as I did...become this because of near constant war in the other planes. I've traveled from plane to plane fighting the forces of the Lord of Thanatos with other servants of good, the war is beginning to spill over into the Material plane now..." 

"Is this what you told me you couldn't tell me about?" asked Cissinei. "The big events you were hiding? Before all of this Orc--Lord of Thanatos business she had just told me that she had been promoted for good works," said Cissinei. 


Pellegri nodded.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2011)

> Before all of this *Orc--Lord of Thanatos* business she had just told me that she had been promoted for good works"



"CISSY, don't make me cast silence in you. Remember! Rainbow Ponies! RAINBOW PONIES! DAMMIT!!" 

Elena dismissed the sorcerer's antics. "We were on our way to Cissy's house and suddenly the mist... it came from the mist." she pointed at the destroyed remains of the construct. "I was under the impression this kind of mist was under the control of the Cult of Arambula with their aberrations and old gods... what can we do about it Pellegri? Did they gave you any instruction for us? uhm... do you know what this is? It appeared when I was brought back to life" Elena will show her part of her strange tattoo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2011)

"You'd do well not to assume, that mist is just an after effect of a scar in the planes and it would seem that Dis, the Arambulans...all of this has been some plot by the Lord of Thanatos to climb back up the Celestial ladder to divinity. Now he's working on the final stages of his plans and he's raging war on all in creation..." Pellegri said. 

Dee shook her head. "This goes back to Dis? I mean how could he even have manipulated someone like that...just how powerful is this thing?" 


With a snap of Pellegri's fingers the party appears in a darkened hall with a long table at its center and a fireplace at one end. The place is darkened, quiet and no one stirs. 


"Thank you, Pellegri," Cissinei said. "She's teleported us to the house," she added. 


"You're welcome, but to answer Dee's question--he's a grave evil and he's growing  more powerful by the day--there is fear that the other gods might need to step into combat themselves but the last time gods went to war they nearly destroyed existence."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2011)

"-but Demons and Devils don't work together. EVER. Isn't that right Sebastian?" Lyn looked surprised an confused. "Is this some kind of powergrab?"

Elena was suddenly relieved to be on Cissy's place.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2011)

"One may manipulate the other, or take advantage of some opening left by the other, we don't know which it is but it would seem that the Nameless One is using the the same avenues that Dis left behind during his war. Think back on it, I wasn't there but didn't Dis control legions of the undead? Could that not have attracted the attention or made the Nameless One take notice?" asked Pellegri.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2011)

"So, are we... safe here? At least for a while?" Elena looked around the area.

"What would the big ones suggest us to do? Besides killing bad guys, that is. I'm all for that. Anything more specific?" Lyn wondered crossing his arms.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2011)

"You should be safe here as the Wizard who built this place was much more powerful than Cissinei and has warded it against attacks and danger as for what to do the best thing you could possibly do is stay out of this...it is not an afair for mortals," Pellegri said with a stern, yet worried tone.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2011)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan snorts, "pretty clear that we're involved regardless.  Wouldn't be sending us fights in the middle of the night otherwise."  He shrugs and sets his things down, "how long are we planning on staying here?  Wouldn't mind a chance to patch up me armor."
*
Kara*
Kara looks towards the door and glances at the others, "is there a quiet place I can borrow?  I should check in with Marcy, see what she has found for us."  There was a hint of weariness in her voice, it would likely be a long night with little rest.

*Malcolm*
Malcolm all but brushes aside the conversation, "yes, yes, nothing to do with me.  I need to set things up.  I've been too long distracted by other work.  I don't suppose there is a village or better a reasonable town nearby that I might buy supplies?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2011)

"Pellegri, when I was brought back, I saw Maddy and she told me we would need to train hard because we were supposed to have a big fight in the future. I really doubt this would be the battle she was referring to" Elena comments to Pellegri. "I'm not saying we should go and face Lord Tenebrous himself... but there must be something we can do HERE. Stop it from spilling in this reality"

Lyn was about to open his mouth-

"Rainbow Ponies! I know! I know!" Elena nodded to the sorcerer. 


"Gee, just trying to keep ourselves from getting demon-raped" Lyn scoffed and walked around exploring the room.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2011)

Pellegri looked to Krugan. "There's a good chance that the attack wasn't actually meant for you and that the construct was just crazed, those things have a history of that and many of them have been left without human contact for so long that the little bit of instruction they have is degraded or corrupt, they would attack even the most pious followers of their god sometimes because they don't exactly have the mind to know better..."

When Elena mentions that she spoke to Maddy, Pellegri grew quiet and began to play with her fingers. Despite her huge size and the threatening weapon and trumpet on her back, the Archon was still much the same as she had been when they met her all that time ago. "I was...trying to protect you from getting hurt," Pellegri said avoiding eye contact. "The signs of the war will be everywhere, you will find them. Of that much you can be certain. Barbaneth and Maddy are helping already and there will soon be other efforts underway. For now, you're just meant to keep doing what you're doing. I can't steer your destiny anymore than I can shape it..." 


Cissinei gave a little half smile and touched Pellegri lightly on the elbow. She then went to Kara. "If you need some room to do something in, there's one down here, most of this place is underground so its kind of dark if you don't light candles..." she leads Kara out of the hall to a room, "well you be needing more?" 


The room is a simple study with shelves of books and shelves of magical properties and a desk.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2011)

Elena smiles kindly and goes to give a hug to Pellegri. She looked like a child holding someone's leg. "Thank you Pellegri" she chuckled seeing the archon was still the same as always. She knew that 'being strong' would have a toll on her and sometimes one just needed a hug. 


"Well, if trouble will find us anyway I guess we should get as much rest as possible while we can. A tour around your house is in order..." Lyn took Maggie out of his tunic and set her loose so she could stretch her tiny legs. "I concur with Malcom. Is there any village or town around here?"

"Oh, that..." Elena turned "yes, I'm also interested on that. I need to find a town o villages. A visit to them can wait until tomorrow but... I feel it's time we start thinking on branching out" Elena had a serious look in her face.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2011)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan half-shrugs, "don't believe much in coincidence meself.   Something comes out of magical mists in the middle of the night right  where we happen to be camping with the symbol of some cult carved into  its head?"

"If you want to say it's chance happening you can, for me own part I'm  thinking someone or something is taking an interest in us.  And I know  what Clangeddin wants me to do in that case."



*Kara*
Kara nods, "this should be fine, thanks.  It will probably take some  time to get the information together, I'll catch up with everyone in the  morning."  Kara will spend the night catching up with Marcy, whom  hopefully has some information from other contacts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2011)

Pellegri seems very nervous at the prospect of being hugged. She hugs Elena back eventually and she nods at the party. "There's very little I can do for you right now and they're calling to me again..." she said. "I'm wanted back in the outer planes--stay safe." 

In a blip of light Pellegri vanished from sight. 

When Cissinei returns from taking Kara to the study she gives them the quick tour. "Most of the structure is below a frozen lake and there's a tower poking up through a hill that sits in the middle of the lake, the way in and out is a passage that leads under the lake but there are other secret passages, most protected by magic. My room is in the tower and there's a library up there too, there are some other, unoccupied quarters down here, when the old master was here this place was full his servants and henchmen..." 

The structure is old and very cold inside, not because it need be but because Cissinei more than likely has lost any idea of what the word cold means. The old stones are smoothed over with age showing that despite the man who owned this, the man Cissinei killed...this place is far more ancient and has a much more extravagant history than anyone knows. 

She shows them to the kitchens, behind the hall and then down to where the rooms are. "There is a town nearby, half a day's ride from here but I suggest you postpone your attempts to get out...your mother and father Elena--they're to stop by tomorrow. Sorry, it just worked out that way and I'm sure Dee will want to see what's become of her airship." 

"You bloody well bet your ass, where's my ship?" asked Dee.

Cissinei turned away from her sister. "Kurgan, you're friend's still on the ship..." she said suddenly. "Yurrim will be so happy to hear you're alive."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2011)

Elena cringed at the mention of her parents. _Together._ She sighed and massaged her forehead like she was trying to stop a headache. "Thank you Cissy" She had little time to waste then. 

She will take a bath, put on some comfortable clothes (bringing only Nusintia in her hip), try to... uhm... brush her hair _nicely_ (loose or ponytail are the only two hairstyles she knows anyway), take a bite from the kitchen and then... wait. _Wait_ in deep thought in the main hallway. 

Lyn would like to find a comfortable room and light up some fire in a chimney or something. He's fucking freezing. 

As he goes to sleep, Lyn find Elena leaned against the wall, looking at the emptiness of the wall before her. "Uhm... hey..."

"Hey" Elena simply responded, then silence.

"Oooook" Lyn shrugged and passed along. Before going to sleep he will be sure to think of rainbow ponies. _Awesome_ rainbow ponies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2011)

(Yeah below an ice lake...Cissinei's home would be very cold.) 

Cissinei hefts Poe up into her arms, "If you need anything you can come find me, but I will more than likely be sleep in a few minutes as I haven't walked that far in some time," she said. "I guess Leif will sleep here on the floor since she was sleep when we teleported in here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 26, 2011)

*Kurgan*
Kurgan nods, "I'd appreciate a good drink too, I'll see 'im in the morning."  He pauses a moment thinking, "you mentioned something about graves too?  I'd be worth seeing what they came up with for me tomb.  Never expected to get more than a pile of dust on me bones in some dark corner of the world."

Kurgan will retire for the night in one of the rooms.

*Malcolm*
Without a chance to buy materials there is little he can do for his _project_.  He'll lock himself in one of the rooms and spend some time converting it as best he can to a lab but ultimately will get a rare night of good sleep waiting for the morning.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 26, 2011)

*Heather...*

"Nice place."  Heather shrugged looking around and approving that most was underground.  She headed toward one of the empty rooms to relax away from the others for the night, her thoughts were filled with the man she had lost, something she wouldn't allow the others to know.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2011)

*@Sebastian*
As everyone else went ahead to sleep, Elena seemed to stay waiting in the hallway. She clutched a small empty vial in her hand now. She breathed steady and slowly as trying to calm herself as like was going to face another terrible old dragon all by herself. Once most of the other were in their respective chambers, she headed to Sebastian's room and knocked twice in the door.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2011)

Dee glared at her sister. "Well go to sleep if you must, I'm going to raid your kitchens," she said.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 26, 2011)

soulnova said:


> *@Sebastian*
> As everyone else went ahead to sleep, Elena seemed to stay waiting in the hallway. She clutched a small empty vial in her hand now. She breathed steady and slowly as trying to calm herself as like was going to face another terrible old dragon all by herself. Once most of the other were in their respective chambers, she headed to Sebastian's room and knocked twice in the door.



Sebastian opened the door.  "Yes...Oh hallo Elena."  He saw her face  "Is something wrong?"  He looked, agitated.

(Funny fact, they both have auras that give bonuses to will saves)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 26, 2011)

((That will surely help  ))

She gave a last glance to both side of the hallway and entered the room closing the door behind her.

"I must talk to you. I-I hope I didn't interrupted your sleep." she was clearly nervous but was trying her best to show otherwise. She took a deep breath. There was no going back now. 

"Pelor gave me a second chance, and I'm not going to waste it. I waited for too long, hoping it might resolve by itself, but when I died-, if you hadn't come. If the others had been killed an our corpses dispossed of... I know there was a big chance I wouldn't have made it back. I'm not going to repeat my mistakes. I can't die again without telling you this." she held his hand over her hearth. The form of the golden sun tattoo in her chest was a little visible through her everyday clothes.

"I love you and, if Pelor allows me to keep fighting, I'll love you as long as I breathe"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

*Dee [in the kitchens]*Cissinei hadn't actually heard her more than likely, or else she didn't care. Dee skipped off down the the kitchen and made a huge sandwich. "Five pieces of bread, this might be too big to fit in my mouth," Dee said. She sliced the sandwich into pieces and ate them right off of the cutting board surface. 


Then she made her way out into the halls, humming and smoking as she went. As she walked passed a huge opening that led to a stairwell, she peeked in to see the huge spiraling staircase leading up to the top of the tower. She glanced around and went to see what was up in the top of the tower. Cissinei had said but she was more curious than that. She made her way up the stairs and passed the little stops, there was a library, walls filled with books of all different sizes and shapes. She had never been much of a reader, Dee continued on up to the next floor where she found another small study and the upper level of the library. 


And on the next floor up she found what must have been Cissinei's room, the door was locked from the looks of it and there was a ladder to go up from here. 


Out on the roof of the tower, the ladder spilled out into the cold night air through a latched stone door. Dee pulled herself out onto the roof and looked out at the moon reflecting off the silvery ice covered lake. She flicked a cigarette over the side and lit another one. She leaned back against the battlements to look up at the clouds strew across the nighttime sky. 


"I'll just..." she yawned, "...rest here for a while. There's time to go down and find a room in a bit."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

*((Things with Sebastian and Elena will have to continue in flashback)) *

Dawn washed over the snow covered ice to awaken Dee where she slept on the rooftop. Someone had draped a blanket over her in the night and seemingly left a spell on her to protect her from the cold. She stirred. ?Cissinei?is that you?? 

Suddenly the sun was blotted out from the sky and darkness washed over her face and hands. She sprung up at the familiar sound and looked into the sky. Slapping her hat on, haphazardly she smiled as she spied the huge object overhead with jets of arcane power pouring out of the sides of it. ?What have they done to MY ship?? she screamed. 

The airship was smaller, sleeker, they?d lobbed off what seemed to be half of the ship. The ships altitude dropped slightly as it neared. It was about to land and Dee wanted to give Edith a piece of her mind. ?Just wait till I drag that bloody blaggard off my ship and put steel to her?? she muttered as she paced back and forth on the roof. 

When the ship was lower in the sky, she made her way over to where it seemed to be lowering itself. It never landed unless there was an emergency but it would hover right off the ground and deploy the exit. Dee placed her hand atop her sword and waited. She couldn?t hurt the woman, but she could scare her?

?Dee, you?re up early. I see you?ve taken to sleeping outside again, like the old days? Inebriated and passed out on the stones?? Cissinei asked. 

?Not now, little sister?? 

?You like what was done with the ship?? asked Cissinei. 

?Not?now??

When the airship ramp dropped, there was a flurry of movement and a familiar figure charged down the ramp and dove in to hug Cissinei and Dee. ?You knew I had to come, love a wedding!? Maddy was squeezing the two of them together and behind them was Edith, Barbaneth and a girl of about fourteen and man they didn?t really know. 

Dee ran over to give Barbaneth a hug and Maddy smiled, reaching back. ?You?re not going to tell your Aunt Dee hi, Holly?? she asked. 

The young girl stepped forward. ?Hey...Auntie Dee?? they hugged. 

?Why does Holly look like she?s got a husband and a job?it?s been three years not ten?? 

Barbaneth sighed. ?We?ve been off plane for a while?the effects have been odd to say the least.? 

?That?s all fine and good,? Dee said before stepping up to Edith. ?You bitch! What did you do to my ship? I told you to take care of her not go cutting off things and rearranging it like it was toy blocks!? 

?The ship was damaged, had to get it working somehow and look?it?s modified, works in the snow now,? Edith said. ?Good to see you again too, Dee.? 

The mysterious man who stood with them smiled. ?We shouldn?t discuss this out here Mistress Deirdre, let?s get inside where its warm while the ships being decorated and prepared for the wedding.?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 28, 2011)

*Flashback (and this is the part where people live in interesting times):  *

On a small writing table, next to which lay a pile of armor, weapons, and other things adventurers like to carry, candelabra flickered weakly and cast a soft, dancing light about the room.
_
"I must talk to you. I-I hope I didn't interrupted your sleep." she was clearly nervous but was trying her best to show otherwise. She took a deep breath. There was no going back now._

"It...it's all right" Sebastian stuttered.  "You didn't interrupt anything that wasn't worth interrupting."  

_"Pelor gave me a second chance, and I'm not going to waste it. I waited for too long, hoping it might resolve by itself, but when I died-, if you hadn't come. If the others had been killed an our corpses disposed of... I know there was a big chance I wouldn't have made it back. I'm not going to repeat my mistakes. I can't die again without telling you this." she held his hand over her hearth. The form of the golden sun tattoo in her chest was a little visible through her everyday clothes.

"I love you and, if Pelor allows me to keep fighting, I'll love you as long as I breathe." _

Sebastian's mind raced.  He wasn't a reader of romances. _ What to do what to do?_  In his mind a memory surfaced, of Genevieve and Sergius, kissing passionately atop a pile of corpses.  _Ahah, that's it!_

He put his arms around Elena, and drew her close to him.  "You know, that was the terrifying nightmare I've ever had, made my blood run cold.  But it was a kindness, for you're the best of visions Elena." Sebastian leaned in and gave her a passionate kiss that seemed to last forever.  "Let's dream a while."

Eventually the candles in the room would burn low, and go out, giving a penalty to spot checks.  Given how close the two probably were at that point, I'm not sure it matters.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2011)

*LYN*
Lyn woke up at the sounds of ruckus outside. "What's going on?" he took all the furs and cloaks he could wear and moved outside. He followed the voice of several people. "hey, I know that voice" he exited the tower letting his eyes adjust to the daylight. He opened his arms happily in surprise "wah! MADDY! BARB!... _Holly?_" he was more shocked to see the last one.


*ELENA*
Elena slowly opened her eyes and smiled. She turned to give Sebastian a kiss and whispered "_You are my light in the gloom_". 

But soon there was movement outside. She sighed. She wished they could have more time, but she was grateful they had at least shared this much already. "Seems like they finally arrived. Heh... this will interesting." she rolled her eyes and chuckled "We better dress up".

Once they are ready, Elena will stop just one more second for one last kiss before heading out to see what's going on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

The cold air from outside was no match for the full strength of the fires running in all of the hearths. The room was alive with ale and wine and pipe smoke and good friends as everyone clustered around the fires for warmth and fellowship. 

Holly seemed unnerved by all of the new faces, she sat with her parents looking somewhat confused and slightly frightened. And the mysterious man was revealed to be Saxton, returned from the dead and now working as a mercenary for the church of Pelor. They had all come back for the celebration and there wasn’t much talk of what had happened to the airship or what had taken place in three years, the members of the party were such a sight for sore eyes everyone forgot that. Even Cissinei was being nice to Lyn, bringing him a bottle and pointing out it was the same wine they’d shared on the beach years ago. 

Elena’s father hadn’t reared his head yet, neither had her sister. But the room was crowded for the wedding already. An intoxicated Maddy explained the difference with Holly to some of the others. “It’s the planes, time moves faster and as a result she doesn’t get much experience with other people which has been hard on her, we’re thinking of how to rectify that really…we were talking about moving to the south, south of Stienroad, on the other side of the Deep Flow, there are monasteries and churches there…” 

“There was a terrible plague there too…” Dee commented. 

Cissinei rolled her eyes at her sister’s comment as she passed by. She stopped near the center of the room, clasped her hands and said. “The actual ceremony is to take place atop the airship, the rest of the festivities would be best served to be had down here…” Cissinei said. “As returning captain of the ship…Dee probably should to the honors of conducting the ceremony…” 

Dee shook her head. “I would cede those honors to Sebastian or Barbaneth…weddings are a thing for men of god…not drunken tramps who’ve blagged a ship off a false religion,” said Dee. When the attention was turned off of her, she leaned over to Elena. “What’s gotten into you? Or should I say, who?” she winked. Dee had some strange sense for these things. 

“How about it then, Sebastian, me husband’s never been a man of brilliant words,” Maddy said slurring her words. “Will you do the honors?”


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2011)

ELENA
After hugging her mom and asking her "What were you thinking?" she will sit with her to share what has happened in her absence. 



> When the attention was turned off of her, she leaned over to Elena. “What’s gotten into you? Or should I say, who?” she winked. Dee had some strange sense for these things.



Elena didn't say a word. She just took her glass of wine and gave Dee a knowingly smile.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2011)

When Edith heard her daugther's concerns she nodded knowingly. "I wasn't actually worried you were dead--I figured I would just feel it and you didn't feel dead, but there was something very strange about what was happening that's true. There have been a rash of new issues, pirates caused us to have to remodel half the ship and then there have been some other things happening that no one can quite explain. The thing about your father is...while he's not always been the best person he has been someone who can be counted on for these last several years and he's trying...it seems. 

*@Kurgan: *Yurrim came to shake the other Dwarf's hand. "It's good to see you for sure old friend, I have someone I would be very pleased for you to meet...its luck that you returned when you did!" said the other Dwarf. The other Dwarf will lead Kurgan out to the ship if he's allowed. 


@*Everyone Else: *A few moments later the doors to the hall were pushed open and a woman stepped through with a massive mane of red hair, dressed like royalty and flanked by men in armor. She moved slowly through the room toward the enter and when she came to a stop Cissinei turned and her eyes fell upon her.  





"Elena! Sebastian! Lyn! How good to see you again," the woman said. 


"Baroness Itanowara" Cissinei said. "I didn't expect you so early! Wait...you know them?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2011)

At the sound of her voice, Elena didn't even wait to see her face. Her hand was already on Nusintia's hilt, and she sprang ahead stepping on the table, charging at the woman.


* "YOU BITCH!"*​
Initiative 1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)

Charge + Power Attack
1d20+16 → [19,16] = (35)
1d8+20+2d6 → [2,20,2,2] = (26)


Lyn started to choke on a piece of cheese.  "FUCK"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

*Initiative: 1d20+14 → [6,14] = (20)*

Boti didn't seem to be too worried about Elena's attack. She stood out front of her guards and when the young girl reached her she turned into smoke and moved just out of reach to reappear. 

Dee takes the time to snatch the food and liquor Elena left behind and stuffs it into her mouth. 

"What the Hell is wrong with you people? Fighting in my house at a wedding...why did you attack Miss Boti?" asked Cissinei stepping out in front of Elena.

"Save your anger, Elena. I only came for the dancing..." said Boti.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2011)

"SHE HAS MY BLOOD IN A CONTRACT" she shouted desperately back at Cissy (there was always a first time). She looked around trying to see where Boti was. "She's a Vampire! The guild of assassins was HERS. _I had to flee with Lyn from her servitude!!_" she stressed the last part. 

"Yeah, I had to pull a big lie to escape the city" Lyn cleared his throat and started to stand up, looking around warily. "As far as I understand, all the stuff Artalel did back in the other continent, were orders from Boti. How did you meet her?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

Cissinei stared blank faced as the room fell silent. "She's not a vampire...I've seen her in the sun several times...she's a mage and she has come to visit father, I met her when I was back home. She runs some city across the sea apparently and there's a trade route Dad uses there..." said Cissinei. 

Boti let out a little laugh. "Those were fun times, but I have a tiny little confession to make...the blood contract was kind of...well it was more or less just the back of a tax form I was working on. You signed it in blood, yes, but before I sent it in I even drew little pictures of you crying and throwing a tantrum on it. The contract was a fake and you still believe it exists." 


Boti walked a little ways off to the side. "But before you try and attack me again, unprovoked, tell me how I did anything evil with said contract. I allowed you to fight in a war against the undead, my symbol led you to the music box, my music box, that won the war, I saved that poor tortured girl from being raped and beaten...and now I come to your father's wedding to warn him and you, because I caught wind you were back from the dead. I came to warn you of something far worse coming for this world." 


"But I'd hate to ruin the wedding with my news..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2011)

Elena gritted her teeth. Her eyes were flaring spelling murder. But she didn't move.

"Hahaha, well, at least is finally getting hotter in here." Lyn joked nervously and sipped his wine. He moved towards Elena, slowly taking the tip of Nusintia down "Let's hear her out, ok?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

"If I tell this story now, no one's going to really want to have the party...let's finish the talk when the nuptials are completed, sound alright?" asked Boti. 

Dee had finished Elena's food by now.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Sebastian would draw to Elena's side.  "You know, there are better things to do than to run her through over that."  Besides, I'm pretty certain..." he glanced down at her chest.  "...that -that- over-rides any sort of contract Lady Itanowara might have held you to."  He was of course referring to the symbol.  Lyn however might not catch on, and instead think Sebastian was just sort of getting an eyeful, in which case he may have been partially right.  

Later he would casually mention to Boti a few words about the where he had left her infamous musical box.  "I thought it worthwhile, Lady Itanowara, to leave it someplace safe--till it might be needed again."  This might have struck Boti as being odd.  Sebastian was clearly a Pelorite Cleric, wearing the ceremonial robes of the Radiant Servants.  He was essentially a walking undead-slaughtering machine, and the Morning Lord was no fan of vampires.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

With Sebastian calming her down, Elena was able to let the ceremony go on. Everyone made their way up to the airship and through the bowels of the ship up to the main deck. It looked completely unlike what it had been when they last laid eyes on it. There were flowers and lace draped over all of the different little out croppings of metal and chairs were lined up in rows for the audience to sit in. 

The ceremony was quick, there were no bridesmaids, no groomsmen; the Edith and Artael were front and center while Sebastian stood behind a humble wooden podium decorated with a flowery wreath. The couple wrote their own vows and delivered them. When the nuptials had ended and everyone was led back down to the hall where Cissinei summoned the beautiful ice sculpture she had made, it was actually a likeness of the couple. There was a band playing at the front of the room Boti was as social as could be, talking with people as if nothing had happened and even going up to congratulate Edith and Artael. 

When Boti was back alone, Sebastian approached her. "I thought it worthwhile, Lady Itanowara, to leave it someplace safe--till it might be needed again,” he said to her. 

A thin smile spread across Boti’s face. “You’re an odd sort of Cleric, Brother Sebastian and I fear you’re far too full of logic to be a man of the cloth,” she took a sip of her wine, her eyes never breaking with Sebastian. “You seem to have grown fond of our little Elena,” she said in a low tone. She pointed to her temple with one thin, red nail tipped finger. “Vampire senses…” she said. 

The Artael and Edith were taking the dance floor now to share their first dance.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

_A thin smile spread across Boti?s face. ?You?re an odd sort of Cleric, Brother Sebastian and I fear you?re far too full of logic to be a man of the cloth,? she took a sip of her wine, her eyes never breaking with Sebastian. ?You seem to have grown fond of our little Elena,? she said in a low tone. She pointed to her temple with one thin, red nail tipped finger. ?Vampire senses?? she said. _

He smiled thinly, as one is won't to do in the presence of an unholy abomination unto God.  "It seemed to me, Lady Itanowara, that I could hardly condemn you as a monster--despite what some may call the obvious."  

Sebastian looked around the room.  "Why, but for your help in Elfenlied, it would have been a slaughter, and it's hardly like you were using demi-liches to raise armies of undead."

He took a drink out of a wineglass he had been holding. "Dis and his kind only like to conquer, and destroy things.  You however, seem content to play with them.   And as for Elena..."   

Here came the implied threat.  "...I don't really know if what you said earlier was true or not, but there are different claims on her now.  If you had a contract, any contract, it might be ill advised to enforce it." 

 Sebastian looked to the dancing couple and raised his glass.  "Anyhow, to the newlyweds!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

Boti smiled harder, her fangs almost showing as she tapped her glass to Sebastian’s toast. “If there were a contract, I know better than to collect now, though I can’t tell if you mean she’s yours or something far greater... As I said I come in peace and with a warning. But if I helped to stop Dis it might be because Devils have little to no love for the softer sex and I have no want for a world filled with cold, useless undead where I must compete for food like some common animal. I play my cards well and I play to my strengths, and this is why I came to tell Elena and you and the others of what I’ve found…” she said before turning to go a man whom she asked for a dance. 

“Shouldn’t you be like to do the same?” she said before taking the floor with the stranger. 

Before Sebastian could move Dee ran by and grabbed his hands. She was stumbling, drunk and her hat was on crooked. She snapped her fingers vigorously as if to call attention to her face, even though he hardly had time to react. “I’m up here, eyes off the girls!” she said. “We’re going to dance but I’m drunk so make sure my hat stays on.” She was rambling and each word she spoke seemed like it might make her drop her cigarette. “Come on, we need to dance and talk—I have a question,” she stopped and began to giggle. “A question to ask…you!” she poked him in the forehead with one finger.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 29, 2011)

*Kara*
Kara watched the others interact with their apparent old acquaintance quietly.  She didn't think things would be violent but it was certainly complicated social interactions, one could never tell how those would pan out.

She held a glass of wine pretending to sip from time to time.  She didn't trust herself of late to actually drink but refusing would look too unusual.  And while she didn't look it, she took care to cover up any outward signs, her late night the night before made her early rise more draining.

Still their group had been overly serious for a while, the chance to celebrate isn't one she was going to pass up.

*Malcolm*
Kept himself locked in his room, the chance to celebrate wasn't something worth interrupting his work for.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *@Kurgan: *Yurrim came to shake the other Dwarf's hand. "It's good to see you for sure old friend, I have someone I would be very pleased for you to meet...its luck that you returned when you did!" said the other Dwarf. The other Dwarf will lead Kurgan out to the ship if he's allowed.



"There are no coincidences," Kurgan clasped the dwarf's hand solidly, "I'm sure I'm exactly where I'm meant to be.  Granted I'm not sure exactly why I'm meant to be in the middle of a frozen wasteland.  It'll be clear in time though I'm sure."

"Come, lets see the ceremony.  I've no love for sitting around but there's probably good drink to be had!"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 29, 2011)

*Heather...*

Heather took a goblet of wine and settled herself into a corner, Coia at her feet.  She watched as people celebrated and talked.  She wasn't one for normal socializing and her mind was still confused and heart bruised to feel like dancing around with the others.  Periodically she ate from a plate nearby and tossing some down to her wolf.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2011)

Lyn will cast Eagle Splendor on himself and will even sing to lighten the mood with the help of Rebecca in the strings. 


"May I have your attention? I want to dedicate this song to Edith and Artalel. Edith, is no wonder why Elena is such a fine a woman. Artalel, we tried to kill each other in the past, but seriously, who hasn't?  May they years keep you together! ... _ONE, TWO, THREE!_"

Perform 1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)

_She's got a smile that it seems to me
Reminds me of childhood memories 
Where everything 
Was as fresh as the bright blue sky 
Now and then when I see her face 
She takes me away to that special place
And if I'd stare too long 
I'd probably break down and cry 


Sweet child o' mine 
Sweet love of mine 


She's got eyes of the bluest skies 
As if they thought of rain 
I hate to look into those eyes 
And see an ounce of pain 
Her hair reminds me of a warm safe place 
Where as a child I'd hide 
And pray for the thunder 
And the rain 
To quietly pass me by


Sweet child o' mine 
Sweet love of mine 


Where do we go 
Where do we go now 
Where do we go 
Sweet child o' mine_​

(( He was certainly Lyn when he was younger. LOL ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

_Before Sebastian could move Dee ran by and grabbed his hands. She was stumbling, drunk and her hat was on crooked. She snapped her fingers vigorously as if to call attention to her face, even though he hardly had time to react. “I’m up here, eyes off the girls!” she said. “We’re going to dance but I’m drunk so make sure my hat stays on.” She was rambling and each word she spoke seemed like it might make her drop her cigarette. “Come on, we need to dance and talk—I have a question,” she stopped and began to giggle. “A question to ask…you!” she poked him in the forehead with one finger._

Dee.  Drunk at weddings.  This was hardly unexpected, thought Sebastian.  He put down the glass and went off with Dee.  A little dancing couldn't hurt.  "Eh...what was it you wanted to ask me" Sebastian asked, after the second time he prevented Dee from losing her hat via a successful reflex save.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2011)

Dee whispered, perhaps too loudly, but the music covered her up. "Do you like Elena?" she asked bluntly just before she tried to smoke the wrong side of her cigarette.

*@Kurgan: *When the ceremony was over Yurrim went off for a moment to gather someone up, he returned a moment later with beautiful Dwarven woman with auburn hair woven into a braid and a deep brown dress that fell to just above her ankles. She approached nervously with Yurrim and when they reached Kurgan they stopped. Yurrim stepped off to the side. "Gildred, this is Kurgan a friend who lives in the ship I work in," he told her. 


Gildred stepped forward. "It's nice...to meet you," she said nervously in slow Dwarven. 


_***Gildred means Firey maiden in Dwarven  _


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 31, 2011)

_Dee whispered, perhaps too loudly, but the music covered her up. "Do you like Elena?" she asked bluntly just before she tried to smoke the wrong side of her cigarette._

Sebastian nearly stopped dancing, but managed to continue anyways.  "I admit it Dee, guilty as charged.  I seem to have grown to be more than a little fond of her."  At this, his face flushed.  A spot check might reveal a small bite mark near his collar.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> _Dee whispered, perhaps too loudly, but the music covered her up. "Do you like Elena?" she asked bluntly just before she tried to smoke the wrong side of her cigarette._
> 
> Sebastian nearly stopped dancing, but managed to continue anyways.  "I have grown to be more than a little fond of her, why do you ask?"



"Hmm just wondering," Dee was laughing lightly to herself, her eyes watered over with in intoxication. She didn't seem to have anything else to say on the matter.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2011)

Elena, on the other hand, was seated not far from there with most of her attention focused toward the recently appeared woman on the opposite side of the room. Watching Boti closely, grinding her teeth, her fingers playing anxiously with the hilt of Nusintia. The sword wasn't sentient but actually, Nusintia had been specially acquired to deal with the vampire several years ago: A magnificent Holy blade of silver coating. It almost felt like she was screaming "KILL HER".

Elena had fled half the world away from Boti, and it _hadn't been enough_. She had to left Sebastian that time, maybe the most painful thing she had to do back then. But not now. _-If you try anything with them, ANYTHING, I won't stop until you are thrown inside a Portable Hole and put inside a Bag of Holding. Do I make myself clear, "Lady Itanowara"??-_ As far as she knew, Boti could sense people's thoughts.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *@Kurgan: *When the ceremony was over Yurrim went off for a moment to gather someone up, he returned a moment later with beautiful Dwarven woman with auburn hair woven into a braid and a deep brown dress that fell to just above her ankles. She approached nervously with Yurrim and when they reached Kurgan they stopped. Yurrim stepped off to the side. "Gildred, this is Kurgan a friend who lives in the ship I work in," he told her.
> 
> 
> Gildred stepped forward. "It's nice...to meet you," she said nervously in slow Dwarven.



((Is her beard braided?  Or just her hair?  ))

"Yurrim..."  Kurgan stammered, "ye never told me ye knew such a beauty."  He dipped his head in a bow, "a pleasure to meet you."  

((Bleh, lame post, I know.  Tired and uninspired at the moment, sorry :/ ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

*@Sebastian:* Dee broke away and waved when the song was over. "Thanks for the dance," she winked. "Maybe you should go find her now?" she stumbled away straightening her hat. 

*@Kurgan:* Gildred blushed furiously at Kurgan's words and seemingly didn't know how to handle herself in such a situation. She played with her hands nervously. "It's really nice to meet you too...oh no, I've already said that," she covered her mouth up turning even redder. 


Yurrim laughed. "I'll let you two talk some," he said as he hiked his belt up and strolled off toward the celebration. 


*@Lyn:* Boti didn't move or even look in his direction when he sat down. "I suppose," she said. "Have you come to tell me how important Elena is to you too? How whatever claims I may or may not had to her are null and that she's your family?" she asked. "I'd bid you to save your breath, Lyn."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2011)

*LYN*
"You know that's not why I came to enjoy the festivities so close to you. Besides, I believe Sebastian already informed you of such so I agree there's no need for me to waste my breath on such trivial issues" he grinned smelling the wine on his glass. He was not the little young kid that scorched everything for fun. He was now a young man that scorched everything for a _goal_. He leaned ahead closer to her with a strange spark in his eyes, his newly found Dragon pendant hanging from his neck. He talked like a whisper "No, Boti (or should I say Lady Itanowara?), I came to talk you about the possibility of a truce when all this is over." he sipped from the glass, his fangs also showing. "I don't know if you learned this already, but it seems the higher ups are willing to bring her back as necessary if something happens to her."


"Cissy on the other hand, well, she became a powerful magical icicle. I haven't really asked her if anything else changed for her. But then, there's me. What it is that I'll become, I wonder?" he smiled but looked away, like not giving it much thought. "You and I know Elena wont stay idle in the face of any kind of Evil. We just got a nice show on that. But this was a gut reaction. If she had to plan it, she won't do it alone. If she doesn't has her bases covered she won't strike again as it will spell doom for those she brings along. And one of those bases... it's me."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 1, 2011)

*Sebastian*
Elena, on the other hand, was seated not far from there with most of her attention focused toward the recently appeared woman on the opposite side of the room. Watching Boti closely, grinding her teeth, her fingers playing anxiously with the hilt of Nusintia.

Sebastian walked over, after finishing dancing with Dee.  "I know how you feel.  Technically, I should be doing my damnedest to deal with Lady Itanowara until she is well and truly _-dealt-_ with.  But now is not the time for that..."

He tapped the side of his head and smiled, holding out his hand "...I rather think it's high time I asked you to dance."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2011)

She glared at the sorcerer and the vampire one last time. 

Elena sighed and nodded at Sebastian. "You are right, I won't let _her_ spoil this moment" she took his hand and walked out to dance. When was the last time she danced? Did she even ever dance? 

At the end It didn't matter really, she just followed him with a warm smile, forgetting about the world around them for at least a couple of minutes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

Cissinei approached Lyn where he sat with Boti and she didn't actually say anything to the vampire herself. "You never asked me to dance, you git," Cissinei said offering out a white gloved hand. "So now I'm coming to ask you, excuse me Lady Itanowara," she said curtly.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2011)

Lyn made a fine line with his mouth. "I was not planning on dancing with anyone, Cissy... But if you insists" Lyn turns to Boti and makes a polite bow "I hope to speak again soon with you, Lady Itanowara"

He will take Cissy into the dance. "What's going on? Is there something wrong?" he whispers  confused.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

"Nothing's wrong, I'm drunk...and I don't want to see anyone trying to stab or fight each other inside my home is all," said Cissinei. "What's the story with that woman?" she asked as she fumbled to get Lyn's hands into position. 

Off to the side of the dance floor Dee was trying to smoke the wrong end of her cigarette.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2011)

Lyn shrugged. 

"Oh, besides manipulation, murder, being a special kind of vampire, having demonic music box and making Artalel rejoin the Assassins guild doing evil stuff, not much really. She always would have a innocent facade and we could not touch her or prove she did all kinds of horrible things. You know..." he made her give a turn "...back then Elena wanted to bring together a group of people to slowly undermine her influence in Yervlas. Now I guess the idea will gain momentum in her mind. Not only for Boti, but for the devils and demons in general. These are dark times and we need all the help we can get"

He looked at Cissy "She didn't give you _anything_ to sign, did she?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

"Not once, though I didn't have much correspondence with her over the years and she had seemed to have heard about me," Cissinei said. "That could have been her intention, to find Elena all of this time, but I still can't detect her as anything undead or evil...she's just _there_." She leaned on Lyn's shoulder and grimaced. "So this is all traceable back to a music box? Dee mentioned a music box once...or rather she said something about one back in Giruvegan when we found that store full of them, though she didn't seem to think it was evil--it had won the war, she said."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2011)

Lyn shook is head and slightly moved his shoulder away making her turn around once more. "Every time we opened it, some kind of Evil fed from the energy of the box. It gave us powers but it attracted the attention of said entity. Evil I would call it. I certainly doubt she would tell us now what was all that about." he shrugged.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2011)

"You'll know...if you ask her," Cissinei said. "Its really all you can do and all she can say is nothing or something, either one won't matter," Cissinei said. She turned to look toward the spot where Boti had been formerly and the vampire was gone. There was no sign of her and it hadn't been that long since they began dancing, maybe half a song. 

"Did you see her...did she leave?" Cissinei asked.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2011)

"Heh, she never gives a straight answer" Lyn will stop dancing with Cissy and look for any message she might have left behind.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2011)

Cissinei peered over in the direction that Lyn was headed, watching to see what he had found. Most of the room seemed to have noticed nothing at all in the way of change but as Lyn approached the table, Maddy called out to him. "She left that," she said pointing under the table. 

She and Barbaneth were on the way over, she was stripping off the decorative headdress that she had on on. "It looks like...wow it can't be what I think it is..." 


Beneath the table there was a polished, wooden music box sat neatly with a key sticking in the lock on the front of it. The entire thing was engraved with these strange carvings of fanciful, abstract, ornate shapes. It was placed in the exact spot that Boti had been sitting in.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2011)

"Nobody touches that box!" he warns everyone as he slowly analyses the box to make sure its the same damned thing.

Elena stops dancing and is perplexed at first "...it can't be" she frowns clearly upset "I knew she was up to no good."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2011)

Maddy grimaces at Lyn. "I don't think will harm you, less you're scared of a bit of music," she bopped her heel on top of the box and it popped open revealing a note. A haunting tune began with a ticking click of a sound that resembled that of a clock. 

Tick-tock goes the clock
Ever tumbling forward
Tick-tock until the demon dances

Tick-tock goes the clock
And all the years they fly
Tick-tock and all too soon
You and I must die

Tick-tock goes the clock
The End comes slouching faster
Tick-tock goes the clock
Soon we'll meet our master

The song was loud, amplified by magic and by this time the entire room stopped and was staring. Dee was roused from her slumber, though she still wasn't one hundred percent. As the music was playing eerie lights shone across the walls of the room emitted by the box. 

"That's not the same box from the war," Barbaneth said.

"Nope, I don't get that...strange power feeling flowing from it," Maddy said. 

It was true, the box seemed ordinary other than its volume and the lights.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2011)

Are the lights making any definite forms? 

Lyn casts Detect Magic and analyses the box before attempting to read the note. ((which I assume it was a different message than the music?)) 

Elena looks intently at Lyn. "Well...?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2011)

The lights don't have any shape besides _round_ and the music from the box continues to repeat as the lights dance around the room. Lyn can tell the box is obviously magic, the lights and music are coming from nowhere. As the song continues to play, Dee is humming it in her sleep. 

The little strip of paper, the note that Lyn takes is written in the blackest of black inks with a neat script handwriting. As short message in Boti's elegant hand. 


_Tick-tock on the Heavens' clock, don't say I didn't warn you._

Below that is a small, engraved, silver rose. 


Artael and Edith are creeping near. "What's the meaning of all this?" asked Artael.


Maddy stooped down and picked the box up. "Your former employer seems to be up to her old tricks again," she said studying the object. "I held an object like this, seems like a lifetime ago but the strange thing about that object was that it just held so much power it was hard to not notice--this is a replica, a clever one but a replica," Maddy said. 


"Sebastian said he hid the real thing, no doubt Boti still hasn't found it, nor do I think she would bother to look," Barbaneth said. 


Edith grimaced. "It's an omen of some sort, a dark omen on my wedding day, I can't say its the best way to start a second marriage..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 12, 2011)

_Elsewhere..._

A certain bard finished counting coins into the hands of a very grizzled looking, but well dressed sailor.  "Can't say I didn't have a good time touring Whitefall" she said.  "But Strat wanted to move on, plus there's something I need to visit Navarre for."

The sailor, obviously a ship's captain of sorts, scratched his head.  "I can see why you'd want to visit some of the Maritime Republics, but why Navarre?  By the time you get to the City of Ravens, Carnivale will nearly be over."

The bard laughed.  "I've got some research to do, and some old friends to visit, some of whom shouldn't be too old & wrinkled to properly use a staff...if you know what I mean.  There's something afoot Alphonso, something dark & sinister, and I intend to find out what it is before it's too late."

_Exeunt Rebecca.  She hadn't been seen since they arrived at Cissinei's place._


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Artael and Edith are creeping near. "What's the meaning of all this?" asked Artael.



Elena showed the silver rose to her father. "The Silver Rose" she said frowning a little. "I believe you might actually know about this."



Lyn will try to remember anything else Boti might be referring with the note.

K. Arcana
1d20+17
9+17 = 26


(( I do not know what else might it mean. We already knew something was coming so... ))


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 15, 2011)

Sebastian had followed Elena over towards the box.  He mentally cursed himself for not preparing a ritual of Communion.

He will try to identify the effect using his knowledge of spellcraft, and what he knows about magical musical boxes, having studied Boti's box himself.  "Let me have a look at that..."  Not being learned in Arcana, Sebastian probably couldn't identify the type of item.  He did however know more than a little spell-craft, enough to let him analyze magical effects.

Spellcraft: 1d20+15
19+15 = 34


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2011)

"...Is there something I can help with?" Leif yawned, looking like she had been asleep for a week, "I probably know a thing or two."

*Bardic Knowledge (Arcana) check:* 1d20+16 +14 [Bardic Knowledge] ; [2,16,14] = 32

((clearly she's still asleep ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2011)

The music box isn't as magical as much as it is a parlor trick. Some form of the dancing lights spell makes the light component function and the actual music comes off a magical recording orb, like the ones in the airship. It might be valuable if sold but it wasn't anything sinister or that special. 

Maddy took a seat on one of the tables, resting her head on her hand. "Maybe we should clear these guests out soon," she suggested. "We had a good few hours but under the circumstances I don't know if its a good idea to keep people in a place that might be dangerous," she said. 


When she saw Leif enter, she glanced her over. "Oh new people," Maddy said. "This box thing seems to have everyone a little on edge, but I'm worried about what that note's talking about." 


_Neither Lyn nor Leif know what the note is referencing. It bares no meaning when compared to the things about Orcus that are known._


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 16, 2011)

_The music box isn't as magical as much as it is a parlor trick. Some form of the dancing lights spell makes the light component function and the actual music comes off a magical recording orb, like the ones in the airship. It might be valuable if sold but it wasn't anything sinister or that special. _

Sebastian picked up the box and examined it for a while, putting it down eventually.  "This is an excellent little party trick, nothing special in and of itself, just a stylish way to deliver a message."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 17, 2011)

*Kara*
Kara slowly approached the others.  There was obviously a history here that she was only vaguely aware of but she thought she understood enough.  "So a message, a warning apparently, but left vague enough as to the what of it."

"Your _friend_ apparently has a flair for the dramatic.  I'd hesitate to say ignore what she had to say, but I don't think there's much we can do to worry about it right now."


*Kurgan*

"Never been much for ceremony and parties," Kurgan stammered from his position near Gildred, "probably why I was chosen for hitting things more than leading worship.  He chuckled nervously obviously not used to socializing.

"I'll say this for the humans though, they keep things interesting."  He turns to Gildred apparently content in ignoring the music and message.  "It's been far too long since I've been to the Mountainhome, and Yurrim seems content to live on the ship, any news from our brethren?  The surface world has certainly had its share of problems."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2011)

*Maddy*
Madeleine regarded Kara with a slight smirk. "There's a lot of history there I'm barely aware of. In all of the time I traveled with Elena and the others I never met Boti face to face and it seemed her influence was everywhere," she said. 

Her demeanor didn't portray her as worried, actually quite to the contrary and it was made clear why with her next line. "I would take it with a bit of caution, she's still undead and evil." 

Barbaneth smiled. "We can be sure of that, Elena won't be letting Boti get at her again, I think." 

As Sebastian held the box it quit playing suddenly. 

*Gildred*
The Dwarven woman smiled sheepishly, I've been away from home too, I've spent far too much  time in the world of men, elves and half-breeds. I was over seas in Messana and in the other cities on the Tyrrhenian Sea. War and plague have taken their toll on that land," she said. 

"Then I came to help father with the ship--I've been there for some time," she said


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

The Cleric blinked, and set it down.  "Hmm...I must have broken it."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 21, 2011)

> Barbaneth smiled. "We can be sure of that, Elena won't be letting Boti get at her again, I think."



"Yes, you can bet on that." Elena checked herself the box before sitting again on one of the empty tables. Most guest should have left now. "Mother, Father, what are your plans now? Not the honey-moon, I mean with all that's happening in the world"

Lyn sighed deeply. A big opportunity had teleported away. So sad. He shrugged and moved to Sebastian. "Let me put it away then" he will put it in the Bag of Holding if they ever need it again. "So what's your suggestion guys?"


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 22, 2011)

Sebastian blinked "Well...hmm...I suppose I could notify parties who might be interested in such a thing.  Alternatively, we could try and divine what on earth Lady Itanowara was going on about--maybe visit a few arcane libraries.  It's not going to be an easy thing, figuring this out."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2011)

*Kara*
"Likely as not the magic was only intended to last long enough to convey the message."  Kara shrugged slightly, "as far as the message, we can try research but I wouldn't be too hopeful of the results.  'Prophecies' such as that tend to be intentionally vague in order to look profound after things have already fallen into place without having to commit to anything specific."  She didn't mention that she had used similar, if somewhat less flamboyant, tactics in the past.

"The 'until the demon dances' is the only bit I can see anything to research on.  If you know any experts on demons maybe that will yield something?"


*Kurgan*
"Yer a welcome addition to the crew, though I have to warn you trouble tends to follow us."  Kurgan shrugs, "as much as I like Yurrim's drinks, probably be best for both of you to find a safe place to stay in until this blows over, chances are it will get worse before it gets better."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

Maddy plopped down on the corner of one of the tables. "You're all forgetting an important tool...you could contact Pellegri and ask her. She has ear of the Powers That Be..." she said. 

Edith smiled at Elena and reached out to touch her daughter's shoulder. "Well we're going to do the most important thing and keep living. If the world is going to Hell its never been more important to try and maintain some sense of normalcy. So first thing is first I'd like to take my Honeymoon...you wouldn't be trying to deny me my wedding night, would you?

Cissinei climbed up onto the table, holding her skirt down in a very lady like manner. "Ladies and Gentlemen...honored house guest--I would like to beg you to please continue to enjoy the festivities as I didn't expect for this to be quite over yet, but if you would like to leave I completely understand. Thank you all for coming tonight."

More than a few people trickled out of the building slowly. Cissinei climbed down from the table.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 28, 2011)

> So first thing is first I'd like to take my Honeymoon...you wouldn't be trying to deny me my wedding night, would you?



u__? "No of course not, mother" Elena sighed and gave her a kiss. "Dad, just... don't disappear on us again. _(Don't make me hunt you down)_" n_? she gives them both a big hug and moves back with Sebastian and the others.

Lyn pours more wine in his glass. "Well, we could ask Pellegri, but I guess it would be best to wait until tomorrow. She seemed to have lots of things to kill when she left last time" He leaned back in the chair.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2011)

Cissinei smirked and nodded. "That's our Pellegri...always killing something," the last bit of her sentence trailed off and she just stood there with her hands pressed together in front of her. 

_There was something earlier, much earlier, that was addressed by Kara and that was her servants and the information that they had gathered. During the time when the group had vanished it turned out that there was something moving around posing as them, but it didn't look like them and it didn't seem to be them. Though when they were scried for it brought them back to the same conclusion every time, these things were registering at them. 

The person who had orchstrated the magic that had taken them, Kara had also found, was dead...murdered by his wife (which turned out to be Cissinei avenging them after what the Wizard did--this was his tower after all and that was how she had gone about it) but that meant that an explanation of whom he had to actually help with the magic and who or what it was that he was doing it for had died with him. There was no one to interrogate and there was a pretty surefire chance that he wouldn't want to talk anyway. 

Most disturbing of all, these creatures or whatever that registered as the party, from what Kara's servants can tell were interacting with people all over Whitefall and even crossing the Deep Flow, though they were never able to be viewed remotely, the image would distort. When anyone traveled there to search for Kara and asked about her with pictures no one had seen anyone like that recently but there was definite signs something had happened. 

The issue then was that even with the signs something had happened, no one could really explain what or seem to remember. _


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2011)

((Guess I'll go again)) 

((We can either assume Kara explains what she knows or that she's holding on to the information for now. But the next little bit is up. Cue the music.)) 

The bride and groom were gone in the next few minutes and the remainder of the guests with them. The party was left behind to shoulder the mess but using magic made the work go easier. 

Then as darkness settled in over the land there was a great pounding on the door of the tower. Cissinei left her mop to go see who was there. When she pulled the door open a blood and dirt streaked man burst in. "The village!" he cried frantically. "You're the first ones I've found! You have to leave! They're attacking the village." 

"Clam down, who's attacking the village?" asked Cissinei. 

"The dead--they're everywhere! They...they ate my wife and little girl, I barely escaped it..." he lowered his head backing away. 

"God...this was in Pidcoke?" asked Cissinei. "Some of the guests were from there..."

"Run, save yourselves! It's too late for me now!" the man produced and quickly rammed it into the back of his throat. Cissinei jumped back, shocked by the action. She didn't even have time to protest.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2011)

"Overreacting much?" Lyn looked at the man in the door and threw away the broom. "The good old walking dead, how I _missed _them!" he said almost in a sarcastic tone, almost. "Uhm, we might need some holy water for that body... or do you want me to give him a quick funerary pyre?" 

Elena didn't waste a second "Bar the doors with magic.  You told us the tower has its own defenses, am I right?"  Elena will go to the top of the tower where most likely Astaldo was waiting (a pegasus indoors wasn't something you would like anyway). "I'll scout ahead. *Heather,* you have better eyes than me, let's go together. *Sebastian...*" she turned at the cleric with a smile "... Do what you do best. Let's give them a nice welcome" 

"Hey, What about me!?" shouted Lyn as Elena (w/o Heather) bolted to the skies to get a better look of the enemy.

_"Explode anything that doesn't breath-!"_ they could barely hear her.

"Yes, yes, that sounds like my kind of plan" Lyn grinned.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Enter Sebastian:

_Clunk clunk clunk clank clunk whuump._ 

It was perhaps the most humiliating thing that had ever happened to the Cleric (apart from the dreaded Pickle Incident, but no one likes to talk about that).  Hurriedly strapping on bits of armor, while half-running, the Cleric had tripped over his own Sabatons and fallen flat on his face. 

"Gods damn it" he muttered, as he got up, "The dead walk the earth...again  Cissinei, you haven't been playing at mad necromancer have you?"  He gave a smile.  Obviously that was a joke of some sort.  "Anyhow, I suppose it's back to the grind for now eh Elena?  Just like Elfenlied.  They rise up, and we smash them on the head."

He would accompany anyone going zombie/undead hunting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2011)

"Well yes the tower is surrounded by a lake of ice and as Dread Necromancer Winton Pinkerton can tell you, zombies are rubbish on ice," said Cissinei. 

She glanced around. "But shouldn't we try and go see if the town needs assistance? there could be survivors." 

Cissinei seemed to ignore the remark by Sebastian though she didn't act bothered or upset by it.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2011)

"Yeah, I guess that's the best bet, Elena went ahead anyway" Lyn took his bag ready. "How far is the village?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2011)

Cissinei thought. "An hour on foot, I can teleport some of us there...though we need to burn this body first."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2011)

"Ah, leave that to me" Lyn will start a normal fire to burn to ashes the body.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2011)

Lyn is able to scorch the body well beyond what is needed to deal with zombies and the fires that he creates burn for a long while after he's stopped tending them. The smell of the man's blackening flesh fills the room. The flames flicker throughout the great hall of the castle. 

"There's plenty of reason for us to hurry...we can take the ship," said Dee. "It will be the fastest way to get there."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2011)

Kurgan runs his hand over the haft of his axe before nodding, "lets be off then, no point in talking things to death."  Fortunately he didn't believe in the soft notion of attending ceremonies clad in naught but fancy silks and was always ready for a fight.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2011)

Lyn clapped his hands once. "Good, let's go. I don't want Elena to steal all the fun" 



Elena was on her way flying on Astaldo, trying to get an areal view of the enemy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2011)

The group makes their way to the town only to discover what is left of the city is smoldering structures and ash. The dead a strewn around the fields, some of them burning and others just laying lifeless. Whatever or whoever attacked this town is long since moved on. 

The party isn't traveling the old fashioned way, Dee is back at the Helm of the Airship and she follows along behind the flying horse and Elena. The trip takes very little time and still it seems they are too late. 

They put down just outside of town and go to assess the damage.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 20, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They put down just outside of town and go to assess the damage.



"I guess Total Loss is the right way to describe this" Lyn sighed as he stepped down from the airship.

"Look around there could be survivors" Elena told him as she started to explore the area.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 20, 2011)

"Possibly but not likely."  Heather mumbles quietly as she steps around Elena.  "Can't hurt to look I guess." She will then begin to wander looking for clues and living people.  

Heather Spot:
Roll(1d20)+17:
7,+17
Total:24

Coia Spot:
Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2011)

There are easily no survivors. Whatever attacked has made sure to end any chance that the people of this village had. Maddy is away from the group a little ways alone and wanders back in closer to inform them of something with a grim look on her face. 

"I'm not sure if I can say for sure it was intentional. But the crops have been burned and even the animals were slaughtered," she tells them. 

From where the party is they can't see the side of the village Maddy was on but the side approaching the airship is ravaged. Further back there is a wooded area with tall, old pines stretching into the distance.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 21, 2011)

Sebastian sighed.  "Well this is certainly depressing.  I suppose I could use a ritual to speak with some of the dead."  

He wiped a bit of grime away from his face "Look for those who may have died fleeing."  The Cleric's reasoning was grim but logical "If someone was running away, they had time to be frightened by whatever it was--their memories might provide us with some clues."

Spot:  1d20+4
19+4 = 23

Search:  Aid Another to help someone else find clues about what happened.  1d20+1
20+1 = 21


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 21, 2011)

*Kara*

Kara approaches slowly behind the others making sure the area's safe.  Once she's satisfied she'll investigate the bodies and the area to see if there are any signs of who (or what) did this and where they might have come from/gone to.

Spot:
1d20+23
15+23 = 38

Search:
1d20+9
1+9 = 10 ((*Snort*  Suppose that's an aid other))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 21, 2011)

*Heather...*

The drow nods at the suggestions and moves out to see if she kind find anything.

Spot:
Roll(1d20)+5:
8,+5
Total:13  (  I guess not.)

Heather will also look for some type of surviving animal and use the Speak with Animals spell.  (If that would work here...)

Spot:
Roll(1d20)+17:
2,+17
Total:19


----------



## soulnova (Nov 21, 2011)

Elena 
Spot 1d20+10 → [15,10] = (25) (!) 
Search aid 1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5)  She stumbles on a body.

Lyn 
Spot 1d20+2 → [15,2] = (17)
Search aid 1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11)


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 23, 2011)

Sebastian will cast Speak with Dead if the party finds a suitable corpse.

1)  Who are you?
2)  How did you die?
3)  What happened in the village?
4)  What did you see there?
5)  What were you running from?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2011)

Cissinei wanders around for a bit before she starts getting hands on with the bodies. Having been a Necromancer seems to afford her the courage to get right down and touch them without fear. She pries at their mouths, suspicious of what she sees around the edges of the lips (spot check). 

The others will have noticed it too, blood around the mouths. 

"Someone's sliced their tongues out," Cissinei hollers back to Sebastian. "All of them."

Dee put her hands on her hips. "Either someone's got themselves a nifty new tongue necklace...or someone wants to keep us from knowing what's up."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cissinei wanders around for a bit before she starts getting hands on with the bodies. Having been a Necromancer seems to afford her the courage to get right down and touch them without fear. She pries at their mouths, suspicious of what she sees around the edges of the lips (spot check).
> 
> The others will have noticed it too, blood around the mouths.
> 
> ...



Sebastian sighed.  "Well, I guess this probably rules out any disorganized band of marauders."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sebastian sighed.  "Well, I guess this probably rules out any disorganized band of marauders."


Dee feigned a hopeful smile. "Maybe they are...maybe they're just really into tongues?" she sighed. "No that's not right..."


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 26, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dee feigned a hopeful smile. "Maybe they are...maybe they're just really into tongues?" she sighed. "No that's not right..."



"...No, it's not."  Sebastian began to pace, in thought.  "The individuals, or creatures, behind this--obviously don't want to be found out.  The removal of the tongues implies that they knew, and were concerned, about the ritual that allows one to interrogate the memories of the dead, and how it could inconvenience them."

He stopped.  "...we ought to check the place for signs of undead.  Cutting out the tongues isn't the only way to stop dead men from telling tales."

The Cleric begins to chant something, a ritual of Detect Evil.  "We might" he explained "by charting lingering auras, be able to detect a trail of sorts."  He will sweep the cone shaped emanation, exploring the village in a grid pattern.  Where he makes a note of a particularly strong aura, the Cleric will make an arrow-shaped scuff mark on the ground, indicating the direction of the aura.  "We'd best be careful though, there might be lingering threats."

Spell Duration: 100 min.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2011)

Astaldo will push Elena with his head, then motioning to the side so she follows him. "What?, What is it?" Astaldo will also Detect Evil on the opposite direction of Sebastian.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 30, 2011)

The efforts of the cleric and magical beast are not in vain, though they tell a tale that's far worse than they would have suspected. The creatures that did this didn't leave on the ground, the path they took leads up into the air and through the sky. Something massive and evil carried them here either on its back or in the bowels of its hull and that same thing carted them away. 

Madeleine sweeps a hand back through her hair as the others work and she searches the ground for any signs of the tracks or other things left in the ground by the attackers. The earth here is damp from the snow fall and where there is still snow its painfully apparent where a body was run down and ripped into and the attacker moved on to the next. 

She slings her bow back over her shoulder. "The attackers surrounded the town and came in, people that escaped barely slipped through from the looks of it," she said.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2011)

Elena looks at the sky slightly concerned "They could be anywhere."

"The only thing we can do now is try to patrol the zone from above in case they come back. They seem long gone." says Lyn kicking some of the debris "yuck.... But WHY would they attack this place? Cissy, you know this area better than us. Was there anything in this town worth attacking?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 11, 2011)

Kara's gaze followed Elena's a moment before speaking, "well, we have an airship, from what I remember it's supposed to be just about the fastest thing in the sky.  We should be able to follow their trail."  She hsitated a moment before continuing, "of course we'd be following them blind."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 22, 2011)

The party took to the sky in the airship sailing at top speed and using Sebastian's spell to navigate as long as the duration would allow. 

The ship's smaller size made it more responsive to Dee's steering and they were barreling toward the south.

"It's safe to say that we're going to be looking at them keeping this same heading, they're pretty steady going," Dee said when the spell finally ran out.

Cissinei sighed. "Then I might know where they're going..." 

"Where?" 

"You'll see," Cissinei said. 

Slowly but surely the sky began to yellow and it became deeper brown in the distance until there was no blue in sight. There was slight smell, something rotten and dead smelling that was faint in the air. 

Then on the horizon the party could see it, a huge inland lake that swirled downward in a never ending spiral, draining into the unknown. There seemed to be a tear in the sky off in the distance and rocks and sticks were floating freely through the air. 

"They call it the World Wound, a rock tore the sky asunder and created this lake that never stops swirling...there's been strange things pouring from it for a while now..." Cissinei said.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2011)

Lyn looks down over the rail. "I don't believe you would like a quick swim in there, right?" he chuckled.

Spellcraft 1d20+19 → [14,19] = (33)

"Well, at first glance it would seem they ripped the fabrics of the Material plane. A _Rift_ maybe?" 

Elena frowned looking at the tear in the sky. "Do you believe the ones who attacked the town came through there?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2021)

Bumping this thread to push it back to the top of the section.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2021)

((I gasped out loud seeing this. xD ))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2021)

soulnova said:


> ((I gasped out loud seeing this. xD ))


December 2011, your last post will be 10 years old soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

